# To that one Team Member I - ARCHIVED



## greatteam (Jun 12, 2011)

We can't forget about this one can we!?!?!?!


Anyway, rant about your fellow team members or give them praise or whatever it is you please.



To that one team member, I understand you're new. I understand we have never met before. I also understand that you've been here for a week, and you do not need to tell me how to zone. I'm perfectly aware of how to do that, seeing as I'm one of your team leads.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 12, 2011)

To the new ca, how could you tell the center door was with closed & still try to drive the carts through it? He did break the glass too!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 12, 2011)

To the T-mobile guy: you're NOT a TM & you obviously DON'T know policy so STOP telling guests stuff that is the OPPOSITE of our policy guidelines! If I have to deal with one more P.O.d guest of your making, I'm seriously gonna spider-wrap your cajones 'til you squeak!


----------



## EvanM07 (Jun 12, 2011)

To my ETL-AP STOP GETTING ON MY ARSE ABOUT SMALL STUFF!!!!!

Just cause I missed tagging on the men's room mirror *ONCE* doesn't constitute giving me a damn write up! GRRRR


----------



## Barcode (Jun 12, 2011)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> To the new ca, how could you tell the center door was with closed & still try to drive the carts through it? He did break the glass too!



haha reminds me...

When I was a CA newbie, I closed about 100% of my shifts through Q4 (I got all the midnight shifts the veterans didn't want). Anyways after I started getting some opening CA shifts in the spring, I remember one particularly painful morning....

I took the cart pusher out to do the first line of carts for Green side of the day, and it was really windy and a little bit chilly outside so I was in a hurry to get back in... Well I usually walk in front of the carts and push the cart door open but what I didn't know, was the LOD didn't unlock the door yet   So here I go full throttle facefirst into the locked cartdoor. Yowch.

Luckily I didn't get hurt really despite being pancaked in the door, I just scraped my knees a little bit. Now I always check if they're locked before I go out


----------



## SrTLRep (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't care how you did it at Wal-mart. I was also wondering if you noticed that you are wearing RED and khaki? 

And to that particular team member who opens: Stop asking me what that line of carts is in softlines. Its a line of carts. Yes, I do know they are there. 

To the closers: For the love of all that is holy, plug the equipment in!

And finally, to our beloved special building services guy when, oh when, are you going to fix our crown?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 13, 2011)

How many times do I have to say that metal fixtures can not be stored in cardboard boxes?  Next time I will make you pick them up and watch you dance around when the damn things fall on your feet.


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jun 13, 2011)

Who is the trainee & who is the trainer? If you want to learn how to do your job properly you must listen & follow my instructions. I'm here to help you. Don't give me that I know it all attitude.


----------



## Barcode (Jun 14, 2011)

Bullseye Flow TM said:


> Who is the trainee & who is the trainer? If you want to learn how to do your job properly you must listen & follow my instructions. I'm here to help you. Don't give me that I know it all attitude.



Haha, reminds me of one of our CAs that got termed less than a year ago.. I was in charge of training him, and he was a quick learner and performed quite well... However he had a know-it-all attitude that got really annoying, and he began having attendance problems a while after he started. To top it all off he was rather unfriendly, and I found it hard to carry a conversation with him.

First, he was late about 30 minutes, and I had to stay later (well didn't HAVE to) until he arrived, and I eventually just got fed up with waiting for him, so went to check if he was over on the other side of the store by chance. Where do I find him? Over at guest services chatting with the girl working at the service desk for a good 5 minutes INSTEAD OF COMING TO FIND ME.

Second, he screwed up his availability somehow and couldn't work a shift. He couldn't find anyone to cover his shift, and called in. Was really funny because my GSTL was begging me to cover his shift so he wouldn't get termed, and they were going to buy me dinner at food ave. I would have done it for any other CA, but I wanted this guy gone so I respectfully declined 

He ended up getting replaced by a far more responsible and friendly cart attendant. Definitely worth the lost training hours.


----------



## dek067 (Jun 16, 2011)

to that one team leader:

it is my contribution. my top and needs attention people, not yours. i dont care if y'all are best friends, if he's a slacker, he's a slacker. period. i dont appreciate you saying i just dont drive the team like you did. get over yourself. if you were really a rock star, they wouldnt have moved you from that workcenter.

sorry. having a great day, then get totally embarrassed by a fellow tl rant on my performance during our meeting, in front of our new stl and all my peers. she was the former tl, and i cant say anything about the team without her saying its not them, its me. even when i had to coach them on attendance. or taking long breaks. or tying stuff and not setting it.
thanks, i needed to vent.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 16, 2011)

Dek, start documenting! Then show your stuff to the new stl.
I know you will follow best practice too.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 16, 2011)

To the new TL I helped train: I showed you around, trained you in several areas, gave you tips & best practices, answered all your questions (including the REALLY stupid ones). 
Now you're on your own & you talk down to me like a little kid. Too bad respect wasn't one of the traits you retained.


----------



## TargetCA (Jun 16, 2011)

This really pissed me off. so as a cart attendant, I just finished checking the restrooms, so the call button goes off. 5 minutes later, my GSTL needs a ca on the walkie, so i answer and he asks "can u please check the restrooms for me?", and im like "WTF..." so i did the "scapegoat" where u check it b4 u need it to, so the next hour its just goes off by itself, i find him sitting outside walking to a customer barely doing anything. I'll admit he's a bit old but comon! If your a GSTL u gotta be a good listener!


----------



## Barcode (Jun 17, 2011)

TargetCA said:


> This really pissed me off. so as a cart attendant, I just finished checking the restrooms, so the call button goes off. 5 minutes later, my GSTL needs a ca on the walkie, so i answer and he asks "can u please check the restrooms for me?", and im like "WTF..." so i did the "scapegoat" where u check it b4 u need it to, so the next hour its just goes off by itself, i find him sitting outside walking to a customer barely doing anything. I'll admit he's a bit old but comon! If your a GSTL u gotta be a good listener!



Yeah if you aren't quick, don't bother being a GSTL lol 

GSTLs probably make the most laps around the store in a shift second to a CA


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 17, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> GSTLs probably make the most laps around the store in a shift second to a CA



I have never seen a GSTL leave the front end in the more than 10 years I have been at Target.  Our GSTL does the bathroom cleaning and call buttons, though, not the CA.


----------



## Formina Sage (Jun 17, 2011)

Dear TM's who are leaving for the day, turn your friggen walkie OFF before you put it in the charger. And when you do put it in the charger, make sure the LIGHT turns RED to signify that it is indeed charging, as opposed to not charging because you put it in crooked/backwards.


----------



## deezy523 (Jun 18, 2011)

To that one team member at my store who always needs to call me over when he is helping a guest. Can you just do your job and help the guest yourself? It's gotten to the point where if I notice he's helping someone I'll turn around and go the long way to avoid him asking me for help.


----------



## dutifulTM (Jun 18, 2011)

Aren't they teaching you anything when being trained?  I am aghast at you new cashiers packing bags so... so... horribly! (I even saw some tm who doesn't work at our target but went thru one of their lines talking to them... matter which, uh. :S what right is it, really, for you to do that? you aren't our tl/supervisor...)

@supervisor/higher-ups: I don't know about you, but imho hiring more cashiers is doing more bad than good, especially since a lot of them are very sloooow.  I know, it's something that'd improve in time but I guess logic fails on just extending older cashier hours, since we're more experienced and, in many ways, faster. :/ 

I just twitch at the fact that our checkout speed overall group ranking has been non-green for a while now... even when I first became cashier, it stayed green. u_u But ever since the new cashiers temp transferring over from remodel, it's gone down.... and now we have an influx of even newer cashiers. -flail-

(A select few of the newbies are pretty great.  Speaking of transferred from remodel ones)

I just wonder if they're perma or seasonal?


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jun 18, 2011)

Formina Sage said:


> Dear TM's who are leaving for the day, turn your friggen walkie OFF before you put it in the charger. And when you do put it in the charger, make sure the LIGHT turns RED to signify that it is indeed charging, as opposed to not charging because you put it in crooked/backwards.


 Formina, the same can be said about PDAs. We have went back and forth from having them locked up at all times and leaving the cabinet open. I don't think a day goes by without some turning up missing because they weren't turned in at the end of the shift. 

deezy523, I sympathize with you. TMs need to feel more confident in helping guests solo. There have been countless times I've been called over to help a guest when others weren't sure about their response. Of course I have to take into account I've been with the company longer than about 90% of our flow team. 

dutiful, my best guess would be permanent. Of course they could realize that this job wasn't what they expected and decide to look elsewhere for employment. I know where you're coming from about newbies getting the hours that could be better used with more experienced TMs such as yourself. I'm feeling the crunch myself. With the BTS/BTC rush upon us hours should increase and the rookies will improve, hopefully.


----------



## tmforlife (Jun 18, 2011)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> To the new ca, how could you tell the center door was with closed & still try to drive the carts through it? He did break the glass too!



We had a similar situation happen in which the ca wound up knocking the automatic door entirely off.


----------



## tmforlife (Jun 18, 2011)

dear front end tm who refuses to stay on her register - how hard is it to do your job? finding every excuse to get off of your register has become ridiculous. what's worse is when you openly tell other tm that your goal is to be on register as little as possible. you do realize what your position is and what it entails, yes? how hard is it to do your job? if you dislike cashiering so much, perhaps you should find another job and quit brown-nosing the gstl by trying to come across as helpful when you constantly ask if there's anything else you can do.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 19, 2011)

OMG! We have their sister at MY store!


----------



## Mr Quickart (Jun 19, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> OMG! We have their sister at MY store!



Are you sure she isn't a triplet?


----------



## MrMrIce (Jun 19, 2011)

We actually have a female cashier at my store that does the same thing. Everyday she comes into work saying how she hates the front lanes and how she wishes she didn't have to come home and most of the time she tries to brown nose the gstl so she can get express lane.

It's actually quite annoying, plus she talks too much always getting in trouble by the gstl for talking to other casheirs while helping a guest.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 20, 2011)

Mr Quickart said:


> Are you sure she isn't a triplet?



They're CLONES!


----------



## tmforlife (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one who has to put up with those kind!


----------



## Barcode (Jun 20, 2011)

Rarejem said:


> I have never seen a GSTL leave the front end in the more than 10 years I have been at Target.  Our GSTL does the bathroom cleaning and call buttons, though, not the CA.



I meant in the total distance traveled per shift, not literally  lol


----------



## Barcode (Jun 20, 2011)

tmforlife said:


> dear front end tm who refuses to stay on her register - how hard is it to do your job? finding every excuse to get off of your register has become ridiculous. what's worse is when you openly tell other tm that your goal is to be on register as little as possible. you do realize what your position is and what it entails, yes? how hard is it to do your job? if you dislike cashiering so much, perhaps you should find another job and quit brown-nosing the gstl by trying to come across as helpful when you constantly ask if there's anything else you can do.



I'm not going to lie... Cashiering *IS* a pretty ************ty job  lol


----------



## greatteam (Jun 20, 2011)

Again, to the moron,

I am your team lead. Telling me what to do is not a good way to show your leadership abilities. When me and the backroom team lead walk by, and you demand that we grab a pull to help clear the line, WHICH we were going to do anyway, we will instead get really angry and sort the 3 pulls into one monstrous pull. Hope you enjoyed it. You are not the boss, you do not TELL people what to do. That's great that you want to take on a leadership duty, but leadership is not being a demanding ********************* to your bosses.


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll (Jun 20, 2011)

greatteam said:


> Again, to the moron,
> 
> I am your team lead. Telling me what to do is not a good way to show your leadership abilities. When me and the backroom team lead walk by, and you demand that we grab a pull to help clear the line, WHICH we were going to do anyway, we will instead get really angry and sort the 3 pulls into one monstrous pull. Hope you enjoyed it. You are not the boss, you do not TELL people what to do. That's great that you want to take on a leadership duty, but leadership is not being a demanding ********************* to your bosses.



Well maybe if his teamlead worked a little harder and didnt goof off as much..?


j/k


----------



## ZoningMaster (Jun 20, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> To the T-mobile guy: you're NOT a TM & you obviously DON'T know policy so STOP telling guests stuff that is the OPPOSITE of our policy guidelines! If I have to deal with one more P.O.d guest of your making, I'm seriously gonna spider-wrap your cajones 'til you squeak!



These Target mobile guys are driving me nuts. They flirt with anything that walks anywhere close to the kiosk. And then try and help every guest even though they know absolutely nothing about our store and then if its something else they are like "Oh, I only work with these phones here." PSH! You were just helping that fine piece of ass that just walked by.


----------



## EvanM07 (Jun 21, 2011)

ZoningMaster said:


> These Target mobile guys are driving me nuts. They flirt with anything that walks anywhere close to the kiosk. And then try and help every guest even though they know absolutely nothing about our store and then if its something else they are like "Oh, I only work with these phones here." PSH! You were just helping that fine piece of ass that just walked by.


 
The ones at my store are actually very knowledgable and help out quite often. Ours aren't as bad as yours I guess. They don't flirt with everyone and they really do know their stuff lol


----------



## SrTLRep (Jun 21, 2011)

greatteam said:


> Again, to the moron,
> 
> I am your team lead. Telling me what to do is not a good way to show your leadership abilities. When me and the backroom team lead walk by, and you demand that we grab a pull to help clear the line, WHICH we were going to do anyway, we will instead get really angry and sort the 3 pulls into one monstrous pull. Hope you enjoyed it. You are not the boss, you do not TELL people what to do. That's great that you want to take on a leadership duty, but leadership is not being a demanding ********************* to your bosses.



O..M..G, I have this TM too! I did get pulled in after I lost my cool though. "In the future SrTLRep, you need to take a step back and calmly tell TM that you have it handled..."

I totally deserved the coaching, but it felt oh so good to tell him to back off.


----------



## greatteam (Jun 21, 2011)

SrTLRep said:


> O..M..G, I have this TM too! I did get pulled in after I lost my cool though. "In the future SrTLRep, you need to take a step back and calmly tell TM that you have it handled..."
> 
> I totally deserved the coaching, but it felt oh so good to tell him to back off.



You just have to tell them to back off discreetly. For instance, my TM had to work carts for a day and ***************ed and whined the whole time. So now that he's pulled "I'm a team lead", he's now cleaning puke and crap and pushing carts in the hot weather next week. And one of our cart attendants is now inside, enjoying the nice cool area of the coolers & market. 

Oops. Guess there was an error!!! But I'm sure he can tell me how to fix it!!!


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll (Jun 21, 2011)

greatteam said:


> You just have to tell them to back off discreetly. For instance, my TM had to work carts for a day and ***************ed and whined the whole time. So now that he's pulled "I'm a team lead", he's now cleaning puke and crap and pushing carts in the hot weather next week. And one of our cart attendants is now inside, enjoying the nice cool area of the coolers & market.
> 
> Oops. Guess there was an error!!! But I'm sure he can tell me how to fix it!!!



 Gotta love the new people that know your job better than you do!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 21, 2011)

Give them a run for the money!


----------



## SrTLRep (Jun 22, 2011)

We have 170 hours of push and you're standing there, doing nothing, complaining about how late we will be here. Really? REALLY? Try, I don't know pushing some freight and watch what happens, *gasp* we might finish sometime this week!!

Had a rough night...


----------



## SrTLRep (Jun 22, 2011)

And for the good  

When you're having a rough night and that certain team member kicks *** all night long and another one stays to help make bales. Then after giving the team lunch and realizing right when you're about to clock out the breakroom didn't get cleaned, going to clean it and finding its already been done.

I love my team.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 22, 2011)

To that one team member who walks past the racks of shelves where there is open space and leans a half dozen in the far corner of the fixture room in front of my signs, I will find you, I will take that shelf and shove it ...







into your hand and I will *COACH* you on *BEST PRACTICES* for putting away shelving ...


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 22, 2011)

commiecorvus said:


> To that one team member who walks past the racks of shelves where there is open space and leans a half dozen in the far corner of the fixture room in front of my signs, I will find you, I will take that shelf and shove it ...
> 
> into you hand and I will COACH you on BEST PRACTICES for putting away shelving ...



Best.......quote.......EVER! LOL


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 22, 2011)

commiecorvus said:


> To that one team member who walks past the racks of shelves where there is open space and leans a half dozen in the far corner of the fixture room in front of my signs, I will find you, I will take that shelf and shove it ...
> 
> into your hand and I will *COACH* you on *BEST PRACTICES* for putting away shelving ...



Reminds me of those "Need a moment?" Twix commercials, but instead of some hot chick, it's your ETL watching you.


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jun 23, 2011)

To that one team member that flips labels on pegs or removes them. PLEASE stop! It is no wonder I can't find where my item goes when there is no label. This is NOT a PTM aisle, you can't do as you please to fill it. Also ripping the labels on the shelves.


----------



## ShftsvnSTO (Jun 23, 2011)

Bullseye Flow TM said:


> To that one team member that flips labels on pegs or removes them. PLEASE stop! It is no wonder I can't find where my item goes when there is no label. This is NOT a PTM aisle, you can't do as you please to fill it. Also ripping the labels on the shelves.



.... I used to rip the labels off the shelves.. Until I got caught and started using a pen.


As for mine...

To that one team member that likes pulling cavs and leaving it in a Waco thats sticking out...THANK YOU FOR MESSING UP MY LOCATION ACCURACY! Next time you should just leave the food on the floor or on tubs and flats.... Oh? You already did that? Please lock yourself in the freezer.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 23, 2011)

Bullseye Flow TM said:


> To that one team member that flips labels on pegs or removes them. PLEASE stop! It is no wonder I can't find where my item goes when there is no label. This is NOT a PTM aisle, you can't do as you please to fill it. Also ripping the labels on the shelves.



It could be instocks flipping the label for a d-code item.


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll (Jun 23, 2011)

Bullseye Flow TM said:


> To that one team member that flips labels on pegs or removes them. PLEASE stop! It is no wonder I can't find where my item goes when there is no label. This is NOT a PTM aisle, you can't do as you please to fill it. Also ripping the labels on the shelves.



That flew at my old job. Not at spot though!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 26, 2011)

To the cart guy: Way to go taking out the whole door with the cart machine. The LOD had to stay after closing while the outer door was fixed. He asked if you were even certified & found out you were trained by another newbie & signed off by the GSTL. The good thing about your ineptitude is everyone from GSTLs down is undergoing re-training & certification by the ETL.
GTC to the LOD!


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jun 27, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> I'm not going to lie... Cashiering *IS* a pretty ************ty job  lol



Word. That's why I hide in the parking lot.


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jun 27, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> To the cart guy: Way to go taking out the whole door with the cart machine. The LOD had to stay after closing while the outer door was fixed. He asked if you were even certified & found out you were trained by another newbie & signed off by the GSTL. The good thing about your ineptitude is everyone from GSTLs down is undergoing re-training & certification by the ETL.
> GTC to the LOD!



I'll come train him right for you, Red! Yay, road trip!


----------



## Barcode (Jun 27, 2011)

Haha, reminds me of when I need to speed-train cashiers on carts because I'm leaving and we need someone on carts....

GSTL will be like "Oh can you show them the cart pusher?" "Ugh Fine."

Usually I only have 5-10 minutes, and when I get to the part about Manual vs Radio, they'll say something like "Oh, I push carts in manual mode right?". At this point I hit the emergency stop button, take the radio and tell them to go push lol. It at least saves us from having incidents....

And of course the day I was really sick and couldn't work, they had a cashier use the cart pusher actually (with 5-10 mins training tops), and he ran into a parked car with a line


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lady, you could give ALL of our CAs a good tutorial.
Imerzan, we're lucky we haven't have a car-smack lately but this is the second time with the doors...


----------



## Leonhart621 (Jun 27, 2011)

To that one team member who keeps STOing baby/pet foods with the chemical types of baby/pets. There's a reason why we separated food type and chemical types in different sections. We even took the time to go to the computer and used Microsoft Word to print of a sign not to STO any type of food on this section. Why the hell can't you read the damn sign that's in front of your face?

Don't worry though, someone finally fixed the glitch in the system that tells who pulled/backstock the products. Now we can find out who you are and teach you how to read.


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jun 27, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> Lady, you could give ALL of our CAs a good tutorial.
> Imerzan, we're lucky we haven't have a car-smack lately but this is the second time with the doors...



Haha, I can see it now: all of the Guest Attendants gathered in the conference room, talking about what a hard-ass "the guy Red has coming in" is supposed to be...and then I walk in.


----------



## dutifulTM (Jun 27, 2011)

This is not your Target home store/where you work at.
I don't know you, you don't know me.
So DO NOT reach over the counter and scan your discount card! Tell me you have it, and *I* will scan it for you.

(It just bugged me, and I found that rude. 
The person who did it doesn't work at our Target, and I don't know them at all.
I don't care when fellow team member/co-workers that work at the same store I do do it, because at least I KNOW them. :/)


----------



## TMhardlines (Jun 27, 2011)

To that one AP TL who walked right past me when I was trying to get your attention when that guest was committing coupon fraud. You turned looked at me shrugged and walked off. FU!!!


----------



## dutifulTM (Jun 27, 2011)

TMhardlines said:


> To that one AP TL who walked right past me when I was trying to get your attention when that guest was committing coupon fraud. You turned looked at me shrugged and walked off. FU!!!


What sort of coupon fraud?


----------



## TMhardlines (Jun 27, 2011)

dutifulTM said:


> What sort of coupon fraud?



Mutliple coupons to bring down the total.

The thing that pisses me off is when I tried to get my GSTL also walked right by me and didn't look up at her PDA. She later apologized for this. AP is placing the blame on me. Why I do share some blame. I do think the fact he stopped and turned around and saw that i needed help and walked off means he shares some of it. 

I should have stopped this sooner, and sent out a lane alert.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 27, 2011)

dutifulTM said:


> This is not your Target home store/where you work at.
> I don't know you, you don't know me.
> So DO NOT reach over the counter and scan your discount card! Tell me you have it, and *I* will scan it for you.
> 
> ...




I'm sorry.  Force of habit.  Didn't mean to be annoying next time I'll let you scan it in.


----------



## Formina Sage (Jun 27, 2011)

Dear receiving TM:

I thought you were certified to operate the stacker? How did you manage to dump 20 cases of Pepsi off the high pallet in the receiving steel?

Oh, you mean you backed out and started turning before you were clear of the adjacent pallets? Well sounds like that's your mop-up job, not mine!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 27, 2011)

You are suppose to look 360 BEFORE you take the pallet down! Duh!


----------



## dutifulTM (Jun 27, 2011)

TMhardlines said:


> Mutliple coupons to bring down the total.
> 
> The thing that pisses me off is when I tried to get my GSTL also walked right by me and didn't look up at her PDA. She later apologized for this. AP is placing the blame on me. Why I do share some blame. I do think the fact he stopped and turned around and saw that i needed help and walked off means he shares some of it.
> 
> I should have stopped this sooner, and sent out a lane alert.


Multiple as in they were using more than one mfg, one target per item?  I thought you would be able to tell them that, no, you can't accept more than those two per item if they didn't have more of said items?  Not entirely sure what exactly happened, though I'd like to understand better..


----------



## dutifulTM (Jun 27, 2011)

commiecorvus said:


> I'm sorry.  Force of habit.  Didn't mean to be annoying next time I'll let you scan it in.


Thanks, I guess?  Though I doubt you're the offending party. 

Iunno. I apologise if it seems to be a petty greivance, but it bugs me because it seems like a sort of invasion of space.  Behind the counter is 'my' area, strangers not allowed? xD;

I understand if it is a force of habit, but even when I'm at a different Target, I always wait until the person's done scanning my items, and them tell them (politely) that I have my discount card that needs to be scanned.

Just like ingrained manners of not barging in someone's home without invitation, i guess (for me).


----------



## SrTLRep (Jun 28, 2011)

To that one team member I caught "backstocking" with no PDA...^^%%%*#*^@*&^#%&$ 

That is all.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 28, 2011)

dutifulTM said:


> Thanks, I guess?  Though I doubt you're the offending party.
> 
> Iunno. I apologise if it seems to be a petty greivance, but it bugs me because it seems like a sort of invasion of space.  Behind the counter is 'my' area, strangers not allowed? xD;
> 
> ...



Not a petty grievance.  
I had never thought of it and have done it in other stores probably pissing off cashiers without realizing it. 
Just thanking you for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jun 28, 2011)

SrTLRep said:


> To that one team member I caught "backstocking" with no PDA...^^%%%*#*^@*&^#%&$
> 
> That is all.



WOW! Someone did this??? Amazing! Hope it's not happening in our store. A few years ago I was training someone how to backstock. I was in the next aisle and she said this is located in H&B, is that where I backstock it? Another TM said yes. I rolled my eyes and asked what pull group did the PDA say. She said paper. I said that is where it should be backstocked.  (It was those small packs of tissues from the travel section.) My question is who trained this other TM??? It certainly wasn't me!


----------



## MisterLogistics (Jun 28, 2011)

SrTLRep said:


> To that one team member I caught "backstocking" with no PDA...^^%%%*#*^@*&^#%&$
> 
> That is all.


Please describe what happened. That sounds hilarious.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 28, 2011)

Taking it out of tub & putting it on the shelf physically.


----------



## MisterLogistics (Jun 28, 2011)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Taking it out of tub & putting it on the shelf physically.


No ****...I wanted to know what their response was to being caught.


----------



## ZoningMaster (Jun 28, 2011)

SrTLRep said:


> To that one team member I caught "backstocking" with no PDA...^^%%%*#*^@*&^#%&$
> 
> That is all.



No what I can't stand is walking into the electronics stockroom and there is a million baffles in every waco... I sometimes wonder who does the backstock in there...


----------



## SrTLRep (Jun 29, 2011)

MisterLogistics said:


> Please describe what happened. That sounds hilarious.



Went a little something like this..

Me noticing TM randomly putting things in Gro2. 
"Hey, what are you doing?" *confused*
TM.."I'm backstocking this last flat"
Me"..." "Sooo, where's your PDA?"
TM "There weren't any, so I don't have one"
Me "..." "I'm..baffled.." 
TM "Why?"
Me "So, you're backstocking without a PDA?"
TM "Yea"
Me "How long have you been doing this without a PDA?"
TM "Since I got here, is there a problem?"
Me "Yea..."
The rest of the conversation consisted of me telling him exactly what the problem was and him saying "oh" repeatedly. 

Me when the BrTL arrived..
"Hey, we have to update all of Gro2"


----------



## MisterLogistics (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh my. How long has he been working there? Or was he a new hire?


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jun 29, 2011)

Other questions to consider:  who trained him? Was Gro2 the only aisle he was working? If he had been working there a while there was probably other times he was working without a PDA. What other aisles did he backstock without a PDA? Just some food for thought. Good luck in getting this fixed.


----------



## MrMrIce (Jun 30, 2011)

What's bad about backstocking without a PDA? I'm a cashier so I have no idea what all this stuff is.

I'm guessing because it loses track of stuff?


----------



## Formina Sage (Jun 30, 2011)

MrMrIce said:


> What's bad about backstocking without a PDA? I'm a cashier so I have no idea what all this stuff is.
> 
> I'm guessing because it loses track of stuff?



Yeah the system needs to know where every item is located, and using a pda is the only way to tell the system you're putting an item in a location. If the system doesn't know where an item is, it can't pull it and therefore the salesfloor wouldn't be replenished.


----------



## SrTLRep (Jun 30, 2011)

Bullseye Flow TM said:


> Other questions to consider:  who trained him? Was Gro2 the only aisle he was working? If he had been working there a while there was probably other times he was working without a PDA. What other aisles did he backstock without a PDA? Just some food for thought. Good luck in getting this fixed.



He's been with us a few months now, catching him in the act actually helped us pinpoint  where some of the issues we've been having in other fillgroups were coming from. He works on the SF in grocery and would only occasionally help in the back, which is fortunate in that it was isolated to one stockroom. I have the feeling that he knew better, just didn't care. BTW, his trainer was mortified.


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jun 30, 2011)

MrMrIce said:


> What's bad about backstocking without a PDA? I'm a cashier so I have no idea what all this stuff is.
> 
> I'm guessing because it loses track of stuff?



Besides what FS said you also enter the quantity of that item you are backstocking in the waco or on the shelf. Keeps a better record of our inventory.



SrTLRep said:


> He's been with us a few months now, catching him in the act actually helped us pinpoint  where some of the issues we've been having in other fillgroups were coming from. He works on the SF in grocery and would only occasionally help in the back, which is fortunate in that it was isolated to one stockroom. I have the feeling that he knew better, just didn't care. BTW, his trainer was mortified.



I'm sure you were glad when you caught him. I can only imagine the thoughts going through the trainer's head when you told him. When I train I always remind them to ask questions if they're not sure about something. I'd much prefer going over tasks multiple times rather than going back and trying to correct mistakes.


----------



## MisterLogistics (Jun 30, 2011)

MrMrIce said:


> What's bad about backstocking without a PDA? I'm a cashier so I have no idea what all this stuff is.


With Target's logistics process, backstocking without a PDA, would be like cashiering without a register.


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jun 30, 2011)

I foresee many baffles in your future.


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll (Jun 30, 2011)

I can only imagine how your empty location report is going to go!!


----------



## theissueoftissue (Jul 1, 2011)

To that group of Team Members who smell like sewage every night at work, please hearken back to when you were a child and your parents taught you how to bathe properly and apply deodorant. People might not avoid you at work anymore.

I swear I could see flies buzzing around some of these people...


----------



## theissueoftissue (Jul 1, 2011)

Formina Sage said:


> Dear TM's who are leaving for the day, turn your friggen walkie OFF before you put it in the charger. And when you do put it in the charger, make sure the LIGHT turns RED to signify that it is indeed charging, as opposed to not charging because you put it in crooked/backwards.



I too, cannot stand this. Even worse is when the try to put PDAs in the LPDA cradle, and vice versa. Or just throw the batteries into the cabinet, landing literally centimeters from it's proper place.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 3, 2011)

If you're not going to sort the corrections for the adset could at the very least put them out so I know they didn't get sorted and not find them after we've done the entire effing set.


----------



## dutifulTM (Jul 4, 2011)

Again, this is not your Target.
And even if it WAS your Target, it's still flkdjfhgfkf RUDE to barge into my area just because I haven't given you your bag yet.
Okay, I understand that you might be worried that I have yet to take it off and set it on the end - well, if you were paying attention, it's normally that way for EVERYONE.
Just wait for me to give you your damn change first.


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 4, 2011)

To all of the Team Members who just WALTZ over too Food Ave and demand that I drop everything I'm working on to ring them up because "the lines are way too long" up front. I've got two words for you: tough sh*t. Just because you work here does not mean that you don't have to wait in line like everyone else. Yeah, I know it sucks when there are only two cashiers and the lines are long, but you know what? We have plenty of GUESTS who are more or less patiently waiting in those lines, and although I typically don't side with them, it's pretty rude of you to walk right past them and try to check out over here. Just because I'm not standing at the register ringing someone up does NOT mean I'm not busy!


----------



## greatteam (Jul 4, 2011)

Lady Fitting Room said:


> To all of the Team Members who just WALTZ over too Food Ave and demand that I drop everything I'm working on to ring them up because "the lines are way too long" up front. I've got two words for you: tough sh*t. Just because you work here does not mean that you don't have to wait in line like everyone else. Yeah, I know it sucks when there are only two cashiers and the lines are long, but you know what? We have plenty of GUESTS who are more or less patiently waiting in those lines, and although I typically don't side with them, it's pretty rude of you to walk right past them and try to check out over here. Just because I'm not standing at the register ringing someone up does NOT mean I'm not busy!



See I do this, but I always make sure I buy something from Food Ave too so I'm not wasting their time


----------



## MrMrIce (Jul 5, 2011)

I actually have friends that will hop on a lane real fast for me or someone from guest service who I know will ring me up.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 5, 2011)

Lady Fitting Room said:


> To all of the Team Members who just WALTZ over too Food Ave and demand that I drop everything I'm working on to ring them up because "the lines are way too long" up front. I've got two words for you: tough sh*t. Just because you work here does not mean that you don't have to wait in line like everyone else. Yeah, I know it sucks when there are only two cashiers and the lines are long, but you know what? We have plenty of GUESTS who are more or less patiently waiting in those lines, and although I typically don't side with them, it's pretty rude of you to walk right past them and try to check out over here. Just because I'm not standing at the register ringing someone up does NOT mean I'm not busy!



I always feel bad doing this, but our Food Ave TMs are cool about it. Plus, I almost always get something from them when I do this, even if it's just a banana.


----------



## ach5063 (Jul 5, 2011)

dutifulTM said:


> This is not your Target home store/where you work at.
> I don't know you, you don't know me.
> So DO NOT reach over the counter and scan your discount card! Tell me you have it, and *I* will scan it for you.
> 
> ...



When this happens i usually will void the discount, ask to see their card, AND their ID. :blowup: If i'm not mistaken this is also best practice, yes?



Lady Fitting Room said:


> To all of the Team Members who just WALTZ over too Food Ave and demand that I drop everything I'm working on to ring them up because "the lines are way too long" up front. I've got two words for you: tough sh*t. Just because you work here does not mean that you don't have to wait in line like everyone else. Yeah, I know it sucks when there are only two cashiers and the lines are long, but you know what? We have plenty of GUESTS who are more or less patiently waiting in those lines, and although I typically don't side with them, it's pretty rude of you to walk right past them and try to check out over here. Just because I'm not standing at the register ringing someone up does NOT mean I'm not busy!



Yes, but also realize that we're usually on a strict break schedule. Would you want to spend your 15 in line? 

Of course, i always ask permission before i do, and its usually like 1 or 2 items (like snacks) for my break... Just another viewpoint for you. 





And for mine; To that one (or two or three) who must always cite your reason for doing a piss-poor job AT your job is "insert-sob-story-from-personal-life-here" STFU. You have no idea what i'm going through, a breakup, health issues, family issues, depression... but i STILL rock out my job and have gotten a guest comment card EVERY SHIFT for my past 3 shifts. Yes, i walked into work crying like a baby yesterday, but when i clocked in, i have to put it behind me, please show the same maturity.


----------



## stupid rules (Jul 5, 2011)

Lady Fitting Room said:


> To all of the Team Members who just WALTZ over too Food Ave and demand that I drop everything I'm working on to ring them up because "the lines are way too long" up front. I've got two words for you: tough sh*t. Just because you work here does not mean that you don't have to wait in line like everyone else. Yeah, I know it sucks when there are only two cashiers and the lines are long, but you know what? We have plenty of GUESTS who are more or less patiently waiting in those lines, and although I typically don't side with them, it's pretty rude of you to walk right past them and try to check out over here. Just because I'm not standing at the register ringing someone up does NOT mean I'm not busy!



You will ring me up if I come over there to check out, not only that but when I am covering breaks for the GSTL or up near the front and see 1+1 has been exceeded you will be the 2nd place I send guests to check out at (after guest service). I understand you are busy and working on other things but it's your job.


----------



## ach5063 (Jul 5, 2011)

stupid rules said:


> You will ring me up if I come over there to check out, not only that but when I am covering breaks for the GSTL or up near the front and see 1+1 has been exceeded you will be the 2nd place I send guests to check out at (after guest service). I understand you are busy and working on other things but it's your job.



Actually i don't think that's brand OR best practice. Food Ave's (or Sbux for that matter) job is NOT to ring up guests. In fact, we can turn away guests who are not purchasing from our department. 

The Food Ave TM's job is to maintain FA, make sure all food temps stay out of danger zone, that food rotation and FIFO is taking place, and that guests of FA are having a great GE. Ringing up non FA guests is NOT part of it. I would partner with your ETL-GE before continuing this practice, sir/madam.'

Sorry if i came off rude; but as a Sbux trainer, i'm well aware that food services gets commonly shat on by the rest of the store, i cant stand to see it! haha.


----------



## team member 316 (Jul 5, 2011)

ach5063 said:


> Actually i don't think that's brand OR best practice. Food Ave's (or Sbux for that matter) job is NOT to ring up guests. In fact, we can turn away guests who are not purchasing from our department.
> 
> The Food Ave TM's job is to maintain FA, make sure all food temps stay out of danger zone, that food rotation and FIFO is taking place, and that guests of FA are having a great GE. Ringing up non FA guests is NOT part of it. I would partner with your ETL-GE before continuing this practice, sir/madam.'
> 
> Sorry if i came off rude; but as a Sbux trainer, i'm well aware that food services gets commonly shat on by the rest of the store, i cant stand to see it! haha.



My store does it too if we are short cashiers and Guest services is busy and we have nobody available for backup in Hardlines/Softlines(usually because we're already up at the registers) They do make sure FA isn't dealing with any guests of their own though before they send someone there.


----------



## team member 316 (Jul 5, 2011)

To whichever TM(s) is putting the overstock candy from front end in the market reshop please stop doing it. It doesn't go back in market. Is it really that difficult to put it in a cart and mention to the GSTL that it needs to go back to the candy room?

And to who ever is doing reshop and just dumping that candy anywhere in the candy aisles in market please stop doing that it really hurts the zone when I am picking Checklane candy out of a spot in every other section in the aisle. If you don't know what the CL stands for ask don't make my job harder for silly reason like that. If you do know where it goes and are doing it anyway you're lucky I don't know who you are because I'd mention it to your TL.


----------



## MrMrIce (Jul 5, 2011)

Too all my fellow TMs. Please quit being trashy and try to keep the break room clean. You all talk about how guests are dirty yet I walk in the breakroom and there are empty soda bottles, plastic forks, used napkins everywhere and the place looks dirty.


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 5, 2011)

stupid rules said:


> You will ring me up if I come over there to check out, not only that but when I am covering breaks for the GSTL or up near the front and see 1+1 has been exceeded you will be the 2nd place I send guests to check out at (after guest service). I understand you are busy and working on other things but it's your job.



Perhaps I am misinterpreting your post (and I certainly hope I am), because I sense attitude. I most certainly will NOT ring up someone who tells me that I "WILL" drop everything I'm doing just because they do not want to wait in line like everyone else. 

My job is to ensure that the food being served to our guests is kept at a safe temperature, is prepared in a safe manner, and to assist guests who are actually purchasing something from Food Ave in a timely manner. Anyone else needs to use a regular lane; that's what they're there for. I understand that the lines can be long and that breaks are short, but quite frankly, that's why I bring food from _home _to eat on my breaks. If I have shopping to do, I do it before or after my shift and check out at the front lanes just like any other guest. The GSTLs at my store are not allowed to send guests to Food Ave and I'm sick of TMs feeling that they are above that policy. If a TM comes over there anyway to purchase a snack and happens to have one or two items from the salesfloor, then that's no problem; if, however, they want to pay for salesfloor items without buying anything in Food Ave, then they need to wait in line at the front.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 5, 2011)

^Amen, sister!


----------



## Barcode (Jul 5, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> ^Amen, sister!



pretty much this ^^

Its okay to send express guests to Service Desk to keep 1+1, but 10+ item orders should ALWAYS stay at the checklanes to make sure Service Desk doesn't get swamped.

Food Ave is really far from express in my Super-T as well too, so sending guests to Food Ave. is a huge no-no.

If a TM/guest just has a few items, and they purchase something from food ave, I don't think thats a huge deal though


----------



## buliSBI (Jul 6, 2011)

I ran my Food Ave strict.  Team members and guests have to purchase something at FA, then they cannot have more than 10 items for their additional purchase, and the purchase cannot contain any chemicals.


----------



## Ranger (Jul 6, 2011)

I will only go to Food Ave to be rung up while I'm on break if I'm buying something from there, whether it's a hot dog or a Monster drink. Otherwise, I go to the regular checklanes, or if they are slow at Guest Services, they'll tell me to go ring up over there.


----------



## ach5063 (Jul 6, 2011)

To the Target Mobile Kiosk employee who ruined my 2 attachments and ESP yesterday, and has constantly been butting into my sales and giving guests mis-information about sales floor issues; there is a special place in hell reserved for you. Keep it up, and my ETL-GE will see that you get there faster.


----------



## Barcode (Jul 6, 2011)

buliSBI said:


> I ran my Food Ave strict.  Team members and guests have to purchase something at FA, then they cannot have more than 10 items for their additional purchase, and the purchase cannot contain any chemicals.



Way to drive best practice! Gtc to you


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 6, 2011)

buliSBI said:


> I ran my Food Ave strict.  Team members and guests have to purchase something at FA, then they cannot have more than 10 items for their additional purchase, and the purchase cannot contain any chemicals.



:thumbsup:

This is why we need a FATL!


----------



## ZoningMaster (Jul 6, 2011)

ach5063 said:


> To the Target Mobile Kiosk employee who ruined my 2 attachments and ESP yesterday, and has constantly been butting into my sales and giving guests mis-information about sales floor issues; there is a special place in hell reserved for you. Keep it up, and my ETL-GE will see that you get there faster.



I hate this one TME with a passion. Whats worse is that they dont sell crap but then ruin my attachments and ESPs. They always try to help guests but dont know anything so they end up asking me...

Guest: "Sir where are the irons?
TME: " Hey, @#$@#$ where are irons?"
Me: Clearly annoyed. "Its over there." 

They flirt with any cute little thing that comes by. Annoys me to no end.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 7, 2011)

We must have their brother at my store. 
To the TME who sold a kid a game: you sold it to him in the wrong format so it didn't work with his gameboy; you almost BROKE his GB trying to force it in; he bought it with money he'd earned mowing lawns; we didn't carry that game in his format so we wound up having to take it back & defecting it out. It was worth it since he was in tears at the prospect of being stuck with a game he couldn't use but you don't have ANY business making sales like that. 
Imbecile.


----------



## ach5063 (Jul 7, 2011)

OMG YES. Me & my Electronics brand have HAD IT with him!! I'm SO SO SO close to telling him "Look, Ass. You don't work for target, so go back to your little phone aisle and leave MY GUESTS THE *(&^%*% ALONE! before i call your boss and tell him that you're (failing at) doing *MY JOB* on *HIS/HER TIME*."


----------



## greatteam (Jul 7, 2011)

Damn...I have an awesome Target Mobile team. They're always helping us out when it gets busy and always assisting us when we need it. Awesome people we have


----------



## tmforlife (Jul 7, 2011)

greatteam said:


> Damn...I have an awesome Target Mobile team. They're always helping us out when it gets busy and always assisting us when we need it. Awesome people we have



Same here. Our Target Mobile guys are pretty awesome and helpful. Our team has no complaints about them. But you also must realize, they're like regular cell phone salesmen in the mall. They HAVE to flirt a bit with every girl that walks by. That's how they make their sales. Annoying? Yes. But that's how they have to do their job.


----------



## ZoningMaster (Jul 7, 2011)

The most annoying thing is that he will be all gung-ho about helping one guest(aka asking me where the item is) but when its something he could totally do and knows about it hes like "Oh I don't work for Target. I only deal with these cellphones right here" 

And I am like... Uhmmm that wasnt the case like 2 minutes ago that other guest (even if it wasnt a chick too!)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 7, 2011)

Mine is my boss...she will bend the rules as far as possible for HER friends and family, but not for ANYONE else. The difficult thing is that WE are supposed to know EVERY SINGLE ONE of these people by name...not exactly an easy task when we deal with hundreds of people each week!


----------



## dutifulTM (Jul 7, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> We must have their brother at my store.
> To the TME who sold a kid a game: you sold it to him in the wrong format so it didn't work with his gameboy; you almost BROKE his GB trying to force it in; he bought it with money he'd earned mowing lawns; we didn't carry that game in his format so we wound up having to take it back & defecting it out. It was worth it since he was in tears at the prospect of being stuck with a game he couldn't use but you don't have ANY business making sales like that.
> Imbecile.


That poor kid.


----------



## MollyC (Jul 8, 2011)

To the TM who set salesplaners in BTS- I know it is probably not your fault because someone probably told you wrong (or not at all), but I hate you just a little bit for setting 7 of the 12 salesplaners in BTS on the wrong endcaps.  Odd go on the FRONT, even on the BACK.  And now all our pic labels are wrong, because you mixed it up and we don't have time to fix it.  

Also, thanks for not cleaning up your trash off the endcaps.  I like walking in to find spl papers and label paper on the endcaps.... and people accuse plano of not cleaning up after ourselves - BAH!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 8, 2011)

MollyC said:


> To the TM who set salesplaners in BTS- I know it is probably not your fault because someone probably told you wrong (or not at all), but I hate you just a little bit for setting 7 of the 12 salesplaners in BTS on the wrong endcaps.  Odd go on the FRONT, even on the BACK.  And now all our pic labels are wrong, because you mixed it up and we don't have time to fix it.
> 
> Also, thanks for not cleaning up your trash off the endcaps.  I like walking in to find spl papers and label paper on the endcaps.... and people accuse plano of not cleaning up after ourselves - BAH!



Then there are the ones who leave shopping carts full of shelves. peg hooks, spl and label paper, old backer paper and signs, and even product in the fixture room.  This despite the big sign I made saying "NO PRODUCT IN FIXTURE ROOM!"


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 8, 2011)

To my STL: I've got two simple words for you, you inconsiderate, unintelligent b*tch: F*** YOU! You are the main reason I quit, something I made sure to spell out in great detail on my two-week notice. I hope you rot in hell and am SO GLAD that I will NEVER have to work for you EVER AGAIN. You may have been my boss, but you were NEVER my superior. I'm THROUGH with you AND Target and off to a job I actually like that pays me well, so bite me! You will never be rude to me again!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 8, 2011)

Lfr, wow! Good luck & stay in touch. Your Stl must made you real mad.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 8, 2011)

LFR, you might want to send a copy if your notice to the main office just to let the folks at the top know why you left as well.  They might not care but you never know.


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 9, 2011)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Lfr, wow! Good luck & stay in touch. Your Stl must made you real mad.



She chose to insult me on a day when I was already stressed, and I just lost it. I literally told her off! I think she was shocked, because no one stands up to her, ever. As soon as she lumbered off, I called HR and explained the situation. The ETL-HR knows what a *************** the STL is and tried to talk me out of quitting, but I told her that my mind was made up and for her to please have the form ready when I went on lunch, because I was going to sign it right then and there, work out my last two weeks, and then leave. 



commiecorvus said:


> LFR, you might want to send a copy if your notice to the main office just to let the folks at the top know why you left as well.  They might not care but you never know.



Oh, I'm already working on it.  Corporate and our DTL are both going to receive a lovely formal letter of complaint about her and several other shady practices that went on at my store. Every single TM I've talked to has promised me any and all support they can give, saying they'll sign my letter and even write up some of their own experiences. Everyone in our store is sick and tired of being kicked around and insulted by our STL and even though the big wigs up top might not care, we still want it to be documented.


----------



## Barcode (Jul 9, 2011)

sorry to hear about that LFR

i'm sure you will be off to bigger and better things after leaving spot!


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 9, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> sorry to hear about that LFR
> 
> i'm sure you will be off to bigger and better things after leaving spot!



Thanks, Imerzan. I'm optimistic right now: there is a very good chance that I will be getting a tutoring job within the next few weeks, and if that doesn't work out, there are plenty of job opportunities in my area right now, so I'm sure I'll find something soon.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 9, 2011)

Girlfriend, you DO go out in style!
Still gonna miss you.


----------



## dutifulTM (Jul 9, 2011)

Dear stl,
If you're the one asking me to change my schedule for a day, could you please be sure to fix it in Max?
I don't like gstl thinking I'm flaking out/skipping work because I'm still scheduled to work in the morning when YOU asked me to switch to closing.
It's just good thing I'm me and called in to see about whether or not schedule had been changed, and when finding out it hadn't been, explaining what's going on to gstl... u_u
Btw sorry again GSTL, please don't hate me.


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jul 9, 2011)

Lady Fitting Room said:


> To my STL: I've got two simple words for you, you inconsiderate, unintelligent b*tch: F*** YOU! You are the main reason I quit, something I made sure to spell out in great detail on my two-week notice. I hope you rot in hell and am SO GLAD that I will NEVER have to work for you EVER AGAIN. You may have been my boss, but you were NEVER my superior. I'm THROUGH with you AND Target and off to a job I actually like that pays me well, so bite me! You will never be rude to me again!



LFR, so sorry you are leaving on such a bad note. Would there have been a possibility of a transfer to another store? Good luck with your new job. Please keep in touch as you'll be missed.


----------



## ach5063 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, LFR you better not abandon us at TBR!


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 10, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> Girlfriend, you DO go out in style!



Haha, well, I figured that if I was going to quit, I was going to tell that miserable C-U-Next-Tuesday exactly what I thought of her!

And I'm sticking around the forum, no worries there.  I may not be on as often, but I don't think I could just leave forever: I'd miss everyone way too much!

As far as my store goes, I told my team that I still plan on shopping and coming in often to visit. My issues were with the salaried management, who get paid no matter how crummy sales are; if I were to boycott my store, I would only be hurting my friends, the hourly TMs who depend on good sales. So if anything, I will shop there more! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jul 11, 2011)

Lady Fitting Room said:


> And I'm sticking around the forum, no worries there.  I may not be on as often, but I don't think I could just leave forever: I'd miss everyone way too much!
> 
> As far as my store goes, I told my team that I still plan on shopping and coming in often to visit. My issues were with the salaried management, who get paid no matter how crummy sales are; if I were to boycott my store, I would only be hurting my friends, the hourly TMs who depend on good sales. So if anything, I will shop there more! :thumbsup:



This is double good news, you are thinking of us by not totally abandoning us. Do you know how much you'd be missed, girl?? Such a thoughtful person you are to help with sales so your former TMs will have hours.:thumbsup:


----------



## dutifulTM (Jul 11, 2011)

Dear new cashier,
Please stop pulling guests from other lines, ESPECIALLY when I'm just finishing up with a previous guest (as in, handing htem change or their receipt) and that person is next. 
It's annoying.  Very annoying. Very, very, VERY annoying.


----------



## FiFoMaster (Jul 11, 2011)

To the ETL's, SrTL's, and TL's,

I am a TM. Look where i work. Look at my hourly pay. Do you honestly think that I'm supposed to be training you? Yeah, helping you with things you may have forgotten or never needed to know is fine, but for all things sane, i can't train your new ETL's and TL's for you! YOU are the ones supposed to be doing that, not me. I'm not even supposed to know half of the things you guys do, but because i do (and do a lot of it often, sadly) doesn't mean i have to train them. Pay me more and maybe ill considering training my bosses!

And to my TL,
Yes were good friends outside of work. Yes, i don't normally take you seriously. But there is a reason for that. You are god awful. Just downright horrid at your job, which requires me to pick up the slack. You mean well and wish to be respected, but you can't get that if you have no clue what your doing and have to ask me EVERY TIME a guest comes to you for help. Your managing the area, at least take the time to learn it. And honestly, if i have to help you fill out one more brand walk sheet, I'm just gonna copy a Dr. Seuss book word by word onto it and tell you its already done. Then we'll see if the ETL can tell your not doing it alone...


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 11, 2011)

Lady Fitting Room said:


> C-U-Next-Tuesday


That's RICH! Love it!


----------



## Barcode (Jul 11, 2011)

dutifulTM said:


> Dear new cashier,
> Please stop pulling guests from other lines, ESPECIALLY when I'm just finishing up with a previous guest (as in, handing htem change or their receipt) and that person is next.
> It's annoying.  Very annoying. Very, very, VERY annoying.



You should be glad... now you can take a minute to stretch. I know i would be happy.

Anyways, any cashier not currently ringing someone should be pulling guests from other lines to keep 1+1, so at least the *NEW* guy has the right idea.... kinda


----------



## ach5063 (Jul 11, 2011)

Imerzan said:


> You should be glad... now you can take a minute to stretch. I know i would be happy.
> 
> Anyways, any cashier not currently ringing someone should be pulling guests from other lines to keep 1+1, so at least the *NEW* guy has the right idea.... kinda



Yeah- If youre obviously ABOUT to start ringing up your next guest thats annoying, but they should be taking the "Next next" guest at least. If not, they should be at the front of their lane greeting guests and whatnot.

And to that one GSTL - Thank you for berating me about my CONVERSION SCORE (You cant do ANYTHING on the front lanes with her unless you have that high conversion score). Now i'm trying to get conversions IN MY SLEEP!! (Srsly, woke up from a dream of about to get a red card....)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 11, 2011)

ach5063 said:


> And to that one GSTL - Thank you for berating me about my CONVERSION SCORE (You cant do ANYTHING on the front lanes with her unless you have that high conversion score). Now i'm trying to get conversions IN MY SLEEP!! (Srsly, woke up from a dream of about to get a red card....)



That is a spot nightmare!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 11, 2011)

To the TL that has now gotten me in trouble TWICE over "missed punches", I officially HATE YOU!!!  Thank you for NOT "passing on the information" about the most recent episode. Granted, yes, I DID forget to punch out for lunch on the second one (on the first one, the time clock wasn't working so he wrote my name & 3 other people's & didn't pass ANY of them on), but you ASSURED me you'd pass on the information and obviously didn't since I had to sign the stupid book today. 

And why is it that a "punch correction" doesn't also "correct" the compliance report?  It corrects everything else???  I didn't get PAID for the lunch and the other "missed punch" was corrected through MAX SS and my pay was right for THAT day as well...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 11, 2011)

ach5063 said:


> And to that one GSTL - Thank you for berating me about my CONVERSION SCORE (You cant do ANYTHING on the front lanes with her unless you have that high conversion score). Now i'm trying to get conversions IN MY SLEEP!! (Srsly, woke up from a dream of about to get a red card....)



I'm so happy those RARELY pop up in pharmacy. I honestly don't think it's EVER popped up for me, but it DID for a pharmacist trainee once. Of course, I just jinxed myself and they'll start popping up like crazy now! LOL!


----------



## ach5063 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yupp. Oh theyre trying to make us get them in pharm too!

But the thing with my GSTL is, you cant be trained/promoted to GSA, Service desk, or anything if you have a low conversion score. It's so stupid, because all my other numbers are green. I do honestly try for the redcards, but im always shut down!


----------



## MrMrIce (Jul 11, 2011)

ach5063 said:


> Yupp. Oh theyre trying to make us get them in pharm too!
> 
> But the thing with my GSTL is, you cant be trained/promoted to GSA, Service desk, or anything if you have a low conversion score. It's so stupid, because all my other numbers are green. I do honestly try for the redcards, but im always shut down!



That's how I am. I live in a poor community where alot of times, the guests(I'm hispanic so not trying to be racist) just speak spanish and don't understand the whole credit card thing.

I tell them if they want to save 5% on all purchases by applying for a target red card, they ask if its a credit card, I say yes and they decline. I then immediately tell them if they are interested in a debit card, save 5% but no need for credit, still decline.

Very rarely do I get one. But I don't know what the deal is because we have another cashier who get atleast 2 a shift. It's quite annoying too when our gstls compare us to him. I try but maybe I just get the bad guests.

I do get surveys though. Atleast 1 per shift is my goal which is really easy because you get atleast one good experience with a guest and they are willing to do it for you.


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 12, 2011)

Bullseye Flow TM said:


> This is double good news, you are thinking of us by not totally abandoning us. Do you know how much you'd be missed, girl??



Aww, thanks, Bullseye.


----------



## TooMuchRed (Jul 13, 2011)

To my Team Lead:

BUY A BELT.  I dont know how you've gotten away with dressing like this for so long but holy crap, I see your underwear constantly on a daily basis, you are 30 something years old.  It makes me want to hurl and I'm going to guess our customers feel the same.  Wearing a belt or buying pants that actually fit is NOT a new concept.


----------



## Lady Fitting Room (Jul 13, 2011)

TooMuchRed said:


> To my Team Lead:
> 
> BUY A BELT.  I dont know how you've gotten away with dressing like this for so long but holy crap, I see your underwear constantly on a daily basis, you are 30 something years old.  It makes me want to hurl and I'm going to guess our customers feel the same.  Wearing a belt or buying pants that actually fit is NOT a new concept.



Ooooh, I need to introduce her to one of my step-aunts. I have a step-sister who is my age, and when we were teens, she always wore very low-rise jeans and revealing tops. Well, we were visiting my aforementioned step-aunt, and when she saw my step-sister with her jeans so low, she actually went behind her, grabbed her by the waist of her pants, and LIFTED HER OFF THE GROUND by them. "Either you pull them up, or I will," she said sternly to my (shocked!) step-sister.


----------



## TooMuchRed (Jul 13, 2011)

Lady Fitting Room said:


> Ooooh, I need to introduce her to one of my step-aunts. I have a step-sister who is my age, and when we were teens, she always wore very low-rise jeans and revealing tops. Well, we were visiting my aforementioned step-aunt, and when she saw my step-sister with her jeans so low, she actually went behind her, grabbed her by the waist of her pants, and LIFTED HER OFF THE GROUND by them. "Either you pull them up, or I will," she said sternly to my (shocked!) step-sister.



It's actually a he, think more mid 90s pants around the ankles fashion sense.  I'm totally with summoning this step-aunt though.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 15, 2011)

TooMuchRed said:


> To my Team Lead:
> 
> BUY A BELT.  I dont know how you've gotten away with dressing like this for so long but holy crap, I see your underwear constantly on a daily basis, you are 30 something years old.  It makes me want to hurl and I'm going to guess our customers feel the same.  Wearing a belt or buying pants that actually fit is NOT a new concept.



There's one of those at my store too and she should NOT be wearing low-rise pants. She gives new meaning to the term "muffin top"...especially since her shirts tend to be too short as well. It's NOT a pretty sight:disappoint:


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 15, 2011)

To my "favorite" tech: I realize I have not been working as long as you and am not "certified", but that does not mean I am an idiot. If I step away from the computer to check an NDC, that is not your cue to "take over". I don't appreciate getting MY butt in trouble because YOU don't want to "just fill".  Oh, and for future reference, I have EXCELLENT hearing and can hear your comments...I realize I am "slow", but that's because I don't usually type and I want to be accurate. As long as I'm not getting behind and the ETL-RX WANTS me typing and doesn't have an issue with it, please keep your snotty comments to yourself, mmkay?


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Jul 17, 2011)

To that one ETL: please, please, when someone calls to say they can't make it in for their shift pass the message on to the TLs or their ETL. We've had numerous ETLs over the years that forget to do this or even write it in the call in log. Not so much with me but other coworkers.


----------



## TMhardlines (Jul 17, 2011)

To the mobile lady who goes through our lines while always * surprise* talking on her mobile stop your phone call when checking out where your coworkers for Christ  sake. And those rare occasions you not on your mobile your pretty darn rude. Shape up and treat us with respect. By the way the only time you were ever nice to me was that time I asked you if any carrier still has an unlimited data plan. So transparent.


----------



## GlobalTargetTM (Jul 28, 2011)

Several shout outs tonight....

To the team member at another store who hung up on the guest 3 times, and me 2 times... I spoke to your LOD at length, I hope you got reamed.  You should not be employed at Target.  I work in Electronics, I know exactly how busy you are.  My store is higher volume than yours, and I still managed to make time to answer my phone, and if I can't I find someone that can.  I don't hang up on people.

To my LOD, thanks for reaming me about my zone not even 60 seconds after I was complimented on my guest service by an ecstatic guest who had come from walmart not even 15 minutes earlier, where they REFUSED to help her.  Not only did she ask to speak to my supervisor to emphasize just how great I was, but she filled out a compliment card and called corporate on the phone I had just sold her.  Way to show the companies priorities.

To the team members that refuse to cover my breaks and lunches, You will get yours sooner than you think.  When my hours are cut back or I quit altogether, who do you think will cover your breaks? That's right, I won't be around. Stop taking me for granted.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 30, 2011)

To the tech who keeps REPEATEDLY ignoring comments on guest profiles when processing scripts, STOP IT!!!  They're there for a REASON!!!  If it says "Brand only on XXX", FILL IT FOR BRAND ON XXX!  You've been there MUCH longer than I have and even I know that you follow the comment and write DAW 2 on the script. You don't care because YOU never work the window and don't have to DEAL with them when they come to pick up their Rx and it's filled wrong...I DO!!!  I now know why you can process so many prescriptions when you type...because you just ignore (or pass, since you have all the pharmacist's info) EVERYTHING!!!

And, btw, this has been pointed out to the head pharmacist previously and nothing has been done about it. We call this tech "the golden girl" because she is OBVIOUSLY their "pet" (she's also the one who does the scheduling and now has scheduled me for 4 Saturdays in a row...so much for "1 weekend a month")


----------



## carnage286 (Aug 3, 2011)

To the annoying and know it all TM in Blue world, Thanks for getting locked out your car and asking if I could help, even though you tried to throw me under the bus with a guest.. I said no, but Yes, Yes I do have the tools you douche bag.. Enjoy the bus ride home since no one else wanted to give you a ride either..


----------



## HR King (Aug 3, 2011)

> Yes, but also realize that we're usually on a strict break schedule. Would you want to spend your 15 in line?



ACTUALLY- you're not supposed to purchase merchandise on paid time. Check out the purchase policy guidelines. 

AND- if you are in uniform, even without a name tag, you really should wait in line with the other guests. It's really, really rude to ring out a team member in uniform before helping other guests.


----------



## HR King (Aug 3, 2011)

GlobalTargetTM said:


> Several shout outs tonight....
> 
> To the team member at another store who hung up on the guest 3 times, and me 2 times... I spoke to your LOD at length, I hope you got reamed.  You should not be employed at Target.



This makes me crazy. I called one (ultra low volume) store for a guest and was so embarrassed because i had to call back 5 times. I finally asked for the LOD, who was really mad that I asked for them. Whatever. If your team can't handle calls, you need to. 

Also, one store near me ALWAYS answers the phone with "hello?" instead of "thank you for calling the --- Target! This is ---. Can I help you find something?" 

Every time I need to called that store I feel like answering, "Um, is this Target in ---?"


----------



## ach5063 (Aug 4, 2011)

HR King said:


> This makes me crazy. I called one (ultra low volume) store for a guest and was so embarrassed because i had to call back 5 times. I finally asked for the LOD, who was really mad that I asked for them. Whatever. If your team can't handle calls, you need to.
> 
> Also, one store near me ALWAYS answers the phone with "hello?" instead of "thank you for calling the --- Target! This is ---. Can I help you find something?"
> 
> Every time I need to called that store I feel like answering, "Um, is this Target in ---?"



I would be like "Is this the --- Target?... Yeah can i speak to your LOD?"


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Aug 4, 2011)

HR King said:


> Also, one store near me ALWAYS answers the phone with "hello?" instead of "thank you for calling the --- Target! This is ---. Can I help you find something?"
> 
> Every time I need to called that store I feel like answering, "Um, is this Target in ---?"



Could it be just one operator that answers the calls like this? After the call (Helping guest or whatever) I would call back and speak to the LOD as ach said.

On the subject of operators, we have an elderly one (Probably in her 70s) that made an overhead page that the operator needed a break to go to the bathroom. Did her walkie die?


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Aug 4, 2011)

To those TM's that always get sent my way when they need a shift covered, and me being willing to take it and possibly work a double: No more! I asked several TMs this week to cover one of my shifts this weekend and none of them would, especially my own Team, so guess what?! OH you're sister is having her baby? Well I hope she'll be able to do it without you! What? Your Friends 21first birthday? Have fun working with that hang over. 
I will attempt to make it in, but I see my second call off in the several years I have been there happening.


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 4, 2011)

MorurDreamcat said:


> To those TM's that always get sent my way when they need a shift covered, and me being willing to take it and possibly work a double: No more! I asked several TMs this week to cover one of my shifts this weekend and none of them would, especially my own Team, so guess what?! OH you're sister is having her baby? Well I hope she'll be able to do it without you! What? Your Friends 21first birthday? Have fun working with that hang over.
> I will attempt to make it in, but I see my second call off in the several years I have been there happening.


That's how I am. I always pick up extra shifts as I don't mind but whenever I need a shift to be taken, no one wants "to work those hours".

It's funny too because everyone always comes to me first as I always say yes, but one day I'm gonna say no and I bet all hell is gonna break loose.


----------



## Ajax11 (Aug 5, 2011)

HR King said:


> ACTUALLY- you're not supposed to purchase merchandise on paid time. Check out the purchase policy guidelines.
> 
> AND- if you are in uniform, even without a name tag, you really should wait in line with the other guests. It's really, really rude to ring out a team member in uniform before helping other guests.



Unless they have recently changed this, the TM purchase policy has never said you must be off the clock to purchase, it has only ever said to remove your name tag.


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Aug 5, 2011)

MorurDreamcat said:


> To those TM's that always get sent my way when they need a shift covered, and me being willing to take it and possibly work a double: No more! I asked several TMs this week to cover one of my shifts this weekend and none of them would, especially my own Team, so guess what?! OH you're sister is having her baby? Well I hope she'll be able to do it without you! What? Your Friends 21first birthday? Have fun working with that hang over.
> I will attempt to make it in, but I see my second call off in the several years I have been there happening.



Well didn't have to just "call off" without a reason. My husband was admitted to the hospital this P.M. So I won't have anyone for my Kiddo (He's not even 2 yet). I told them I wouldn't be back until Monday. 
Kinda sucks though, cause now I loose tomorrows hours as well.


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Aug 7, 2011)

MorurDreamcat said:


> Well didn't have to just "call off" without a reason. My husband was admitted to the hospital this P.M. So I won't have anyone for my Kiddo (He's not even 2 yet). I told them I wouldn't be back until Monday.
> Kinda sucks though, cause now I loose tomorrows hours as well.



Sorry you'll be losing those hours, Morur. Hope things go well for your husband.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 7, 2011)

MorurDreamcat said:


> Well didn't have to just "call off" without a reason. My husband was admitted to the hospital this P.M. So I won't have anyone for my Kiddo (He's not even 2 yet). I told them I wouldn't be back until Monday.
> Kinda sucks though, cause now I loose tomorrows hours as well.



Hope your better half is doing all right.  Sucks to lose the hours but there are priorities.  Take care of yourself, too.  Can't help the family if you're run down.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 7, 2011)

MorurDreamcat said:


> Well didn't have to just "call off" without a reason. My husband was admitted to the hospital this P.M. So I won't have anyone for my Kiddo (He's not even 2 yet). I told them I wouldn't be back until Monday.
> Kinda sucks though, cause now I loose tomorrows hours as well.



Wish I could send you some PH hrs & a sitter. Hope your hubby is OK.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 7, 2011)

Here is mine. 8 hours ok? Hubby ok?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 8, 2011)

MorurDreamcat said:


> Well didn't have to just "call off" without a reason. My husband was admitted to the hospital this P.M. So I won't have anyone for my Kiddo (He's not even 2 yet). I told them I wouldn't be back until Monday.
> Kinda sucks though, cause now I loose tomorrows hours as well.



Hope he's doing better


----------



## AsAdvertised (Aug 10, 2011)

To the operator who was scheduled this morning. People are trying to get jobs. We are actually hiring so please stop telling every applicant that HR doesnt have  an extension and that YOU are told to tell people that the position has been filled. I know exactly who you are and just because your brother got turned down doesn't mean you can ruin every ones chance.


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Aug 10, 2011)

Call ins!!!! Grrr, we were left with only two people covering softlines for the truck Sunday night due to call ins. Then last night we were down to only two BR TMs due to call ins. BR TL and another BR TM come in at 3am, but that doesn't help with getting pulls down and truck backstock completed. Last night was my first night in ages I spent my entire shift helping backroom. I don't mind really, I go where I'm needed. It just gets irritating with all the call ins and the extra work it puts on those that are there.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Aug 10, 2011)

To the MySupport team, just answer my question without the passive aggressive sarcasm. Also an answer within 48 hours would be nice.


----------



## Formina Sage (Aug 10, 2011)

Backroom Day TM: Stop backstocking random MTFZ and FRZN in the Bakery wacos! Stop backstocking random open-stock items on a shelf in the wrong fillgroup! Are you even looking at your PDA screen when you shoot an item in STO? Because I think you're just guessing at where stuff is supposed to go.


----------



## Formina Sage (Aug 11, 2011)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> This person may be thinking "oh there isnt enough room in the MTFZ and FRZN wacos so ill backstock them in the BAKE, which is usually never full."
> 
> They may use the excuse "oh i was pressured into getting the backstock done on time".
> 
> You can find out who backstocked the random MTFZ and FRZN in the Bakery wacos. Go to a computer that have store apps. Log on and find the section related to backroom locations. From there, you cna print out your backroom location report. Ill post back after my shift later today to confirm this.



We do use the Detail report to follow up on these incidents.


----------



## dutifulTM (Aug 11, 2011)

Does anyone else have a store policy where you have to ask every guest to take the survey?

Because a new transferee has been doing that with guests for every transaction, even when they aren't prompted to on the receipt. 

Apparently it's because they got prizes if their name got mentioned in a survey or somesuch but... uhhh.  Policies at old store =/= new store.

I mean, her store sounds awesome with all that they would do for people who got surveys or redCards but... unfortunately, our store isn't THAT awesome.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 11, 2011)

You are suppose to mention when prompted. I say, please fill this out & tell us how we are doing? You can win the big prize!
That's what I say. 
Red, are your ears on?


----------



## AsAdvertised (Aug 11, 2011)

dutifulTM said:


> Does anyone else have a store policy where you have to ask every guest to take the survey?
> 
> Because a new transferee has been doing that with guests for every transaction, even when they aren't prompted to on the receipt.
> 
> ...


I really think you're at my store, lol.


----------



## DotWarner (Aug 12, 2011)

If the survey invitation doesn't print on the guest's receipt, then what code is the guest supposed to use when filling out the survey?  There is a code for the guest to use on each survey invitation.  I'm not currently a TM and when I was, I never cashiered, but since I've left Target, I've filled out the survey a couple of times and there's a box that asks for a code from the receipt.  Just a thought for those suggesting guests fill out surveys.  I would think only those with receipts that have the invitation should be asked.  I'm not sure what Best Practice is though.


----------



## dutifulTM (Aug 12, 2011)

AsAdvertised said:


> I really think you're at my store, lol.


Now you have me curious, but what are the chances that we do work at the same location?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 12, 2011)

For surveys, you need an access code. 
Guests can post comments under "contact us" that will come up in the survey comments printed out (including my sister's repeated requests for a particular shampoo) but it won't give the same questionnaire format.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 12, 2011)

To the sales floor TM who kept bringing back the back to school backstock this evening... I'm glad you were pushing that stuff, but when you bring back the backstock, is it really necessary to leave one or two items in each 2-tier cart, when there is already a tub AND a flat of BTS backstock sitting RIGHT THERE in the backroom? I'm trying to keep a clean backroom, and having 3 separate carts with just a few BTS items in each one is not helping...:facepalm:


----------



## band_rules16 (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh, tonight was one of those nights...

Hey, new TM-to-the-floor-and-cashiering, zoning does not mean just picking stuff up off the floor. And how did you spend an HOUR *just *picking up shoes?! :facepalm:

GS, I didn't appreciate you whining about how much ad you had to scan out. I gave you an option and you were "too good" to help with zone, so you get to scan out ad. 

It also really bugs me when people "hang out" in the photo lab and start doing my job...I just stand there sometimes because there's nothing for me to do. :blowup:

This was also a charm tonight.
LOD: Hey, *name*, are you able to start scanning out F? 
TM: My PDA is dead. 
LOD: Umm...okay. 
_Two minutes later_
LOD: Do you need a new one? :facepalm:


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 15, 2011)

To the SDTM: I know you don't like the new TM I entrusted you to train. I asked YOU because you had the most experience. You succeeded in getting her bounced from SD but she is now kicking butt cashiering & getting red cards. I'll try her again with a DIFFERENT TM but my opinion of you dropped like an anvil in a roadrunner cartoon.


----------



## TargetCA (Aug 20, 2011)

This happened a couple of years back, but I got a call  to "meet some1 at the Pharmacy for assistance". As a CA, I would expect to maybe lift something in for a guest, but it turned out a nice lady just needed some1 to help her find all the items on her grocery list bcus she was disabled to read things clearly. My first initial thought was "i can help her, thats fine" but my 2nd thought was "why couldn't a sales floor TM do this instead" bcus they would know where most of the items around the store were better than I. So I felt whoever asked for a CA "played me" and really didnt want to bother helping some guest do some grocery shopping. It cost me about 30-40 minutes of cart duties, so when I came back, I was behind on everything. So thanks alot for letting me be the pawn and taking care of a situation that you could of done yourself.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 20, 2011)

Karma is a b!tch wearing stilleto heels & will pay back those TMs 10-fold. 
GTC to you for helping an elder instead of shoving her off on someone who probably wouldn't have helped her as much.


----------



## Barcode (Aug 21, 2011)

TargetCA said:


> This happened a couple of years back, but I got a call  to "meet some1 at the Pharmacy for assistance". As a CA, I would expect to maybe lift something in for a guest, but it turned out a nice lady just needed some1 to help her find all the items on her grocery list bcus she was disabled to read things clearly. My first initial thought was "i can help her, thats fine" but my 2nd thought was "why couldn't a sales floor TM do this instead" bcus they would know where most of the items around the store were better than I. So I felt whoever asked for a CA "played me" and really didnt want to bother helping some guest do some grocery shopping. It cost me about 30-40 minutes of cart duties, so when I came back, I was behind on everything. So thanks alot for letting me be the pawn and taking care of a situation that you could of done yourself.



Great guest service!

gtc to you!


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Aug 22, 2011)

To my Sr TL: Please learn how to do audits!!!! I work flow as well as backroom every day. As I'm pushing I'll spot something on backstock I suspect will go out. 90% of the time it will. When I see people stocking a certain aisle I'll tell them about an item that is also on an endcap or sidecap. They thank me, but I can't watch everyone as I'm stocking as well. I hate to think what our backroom will look like once we get in the Christmas season & backstock going back that shouldn't! BTW, I've told my SrTL as well as my ETL about items not stocked properly, but it still continues even with TMs that have been here a year or more.


----------



## TargetTeam (Aug 22, 2011)

To that ETL that thinks she is all that please get off your high horse thanks!


----------



## targetismylife09 (Aug 22, 2011)

To that one team member (you know exactly who you are). You were working on the sales floor and heard me call for backup not once, not twice but FOUR TIMES with no response whatsoever.  You didn't even respond with a reason why you weren't coming up, just ignored the back-up call.  And to the LOD who also did not respond to my calls, I hope the eight guests in each of the two checkout lines who were kept waiting turn in their survey scores. I will be happy to explain to the district TL why our store is always red.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Aug 22, 2011)

targetismylife09 said:


> To that one team member (you know exactly who you are). You were working on the sales floor and heard me call for backup not once, not twice but FOUR TIMES with no response whatsoever.  You didn't even respond with a reason why you weren't coming up, just ignored the back-up call.  And to the LOD who also did not respond to my calls, I hope the eight guests in each of the two checkout lines who were kept waiting turn in their survey scores. I will be happy to explain to the district TL why our store is always red.



By the way I confirmed that yes, my walkie WAS working properly.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Aug 23, 2011)

One more and I'll stop: to that one team member who closed guest service last night and left all the defectives, paid and lefts, vendor pickups, ESIM, and guest hold items for me to deal with this morning. I hope you have to clean up a code brown in every single toilet stall in both restrooms on your next shift.  That is all....


----------



## FiFoMaster (Aug 26, 2011)

To that Special Someone:

I took this new position specifically to avoid interacting with you. Its well known i utterly hate you, both as a manager and a person.

With that being said, why is it that you ALWAYS have to ruin my day when your there? We've tried working it out and it just gets worse. Leave me the ************ alone already. Iv'e told you i don't care what your opinions of me are because they hold no weight. 

And you have the audacity to call my problems petty? Do you honestly think that with 10+ other TM's complaining about the same exact things, the problems become petty?

Just realize the majority hates you. They honestly dread having to work with you. So singling me out for having a voice wont show them your tough. All your doing is proving to them why you are so intolerable.

And yes, i stand by what i said. Being in the same room with you is unbearable. You literally make my blood boil. That's just how it is, get used to it and move on. I can't keep having talks with the STL about how horrid things with you become. She hates having to do it, I hate having to do it, and you just end up wasting all of our time.

Oh, and let me remind you. I helped TRAIN you. I showed your dumb ass what to do. So don't you even try to tell me im doing something wrong when I CONSTANTLY have to show you how to do it. I know how things in my area are done, hence why i am asked to them.

Just shut the ************ up, do your job, and leave me the hell alone. Ok?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 26, 2011)

FIFO, I hope you express your concerns to your stl or hr on this etl.


----------



## FiFoMaster (Aug 26, 2011)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> FIFO, I hope you express your concerns to your stl or hr on this etl.



Oh we have. Plenty of times. My HR is almost as bad as the ETL in question (she breaches confidentiality all the time). We've tried every way we could think of to alleviate the problem, other than a transfer or me quitting. And the transfer is now impossible because shes coached me yet again, resulting in a CA.

The majority of the store has a problem with her. The Sr.TL directly below her just gave her two weeks notice, citing the major reason to leave was caused by the utter disgust and annoyance of the ETL.'

Only option now is to job hunt, seeing that she will end up getting me fired


----------



## Formina Sage (Aug 26, 2011)

Dear terribly-performing, know-nothing, make-a-mess backroom day team member: Thank you for putting in your two-week notice! :thumbsup:


----------



## FastFunFriendly (Aug 27, 2011)

I love when a tm says something to me or when two tm's are talking near me about something that is not "brand" on stage.  
And I say to them, "Hi I'm .... the TL on sorry I haven't had a chance to introduce myself." 
This is usually followed by an awkward silence and then they introduce themselves.


----------



## band_rules16 (Aug 27, 2011)

To the TM I was training yesterday, we're not in elementary school. Tattling to the TL or LODs is going to get you nowhere fast. I didn't really appreciate you taking over and refusing to help back up at the lanes, even though you were scheduled to cashier. Wanna know why everyone complains about you? Because you tattle on them and stretch stories so they get written up! 

Ugh...LOA here I come...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 27, 2011)

To the pet: "sorry" YOU had to fill today while I processed and were told that you are going to have to start doing the same tasks/shifts that everyone else does. 









Actually, I'm not. Guess it's time for you to get off your high horse and see how us "little techs" live


----------



## team member 316 (Aug 27, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> We must have their brother at my store.
> To the TME who sold a kid a game: you sold it to him in the wrong format so it didn't work with his gameboy; you almost BROKE his GB trying to force it in; he bought it with money he'd earned mowing lawns; we didn't carry that game in his format so we wound up having to take it back & defecting it out. It was worth it since he was in tears at the prospect of being stuck with a game he couldn't use but you don't have ANY business making sales like that.
> Imbecile.



Sorry this is post is old but reminds me of this video.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZmD_KKnVv8



I do feel bad about that kid though. I bet that TME knew it was the wrong format and said nothing. Did the TME give the kid psp game instead of a DS/3DS game? or vice-versa(just curious)


----------



## flyingsquirrel (Aug 27, 2011)

To the TMs who stick the handle of their PDAs down their butt-crack, please stop. I understand the holsters are sub-par, and that its a pain to walk around with a PDA in your hand, but its just disgusting when i can see the strap on your thong around the PDA. Target should be required to sterilize those things.

To the new cashiers: I know that cashiering is boring, and that it must be great to work with a friend who got hired at the same time. However, that doesn't mean that you can leave your lane for 5 minutes to visit while your light is still on, guests are waiting, and your lane/endcaps are destroyed and covered in abandons. To the GSTLs who dont care what they are doing, please correct this. I used to hate the GSTL who always coached me because I wasnt walking to the front of the lanes and greeting guests/zoning, but now that I am used to it, I see that you are just doing your job(besides the fact that you pick favorites). If other GSA/GSTLs would watch the cashiers and make sure they are doing their job, then maybe your lanes wouldnt always be so cluttered.


----------



## ZoningMaster (Sep 1, 2011)

flyingsquirrel said:


> To the TMs who stick the handle of their PDAs down their butt-crack, please stop. I understand the holsters are sub-par, and that its a pain to walk around with a PDA in your hand, but its just disgusting when i can see the strap on your thong around the PDA. Target should be required to sterilize those things.



OMG that irks me tooo its soooooo nasty and gross... like seriously either hold it in your hand or find a holster... but dont put it in your ass crack! :bad::bad:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

I know, I didi fall on a PDA.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I know, I didi fall on a PDA.



Ooooh, I remember that! Didn't it leave a PDA-shaped bruise on your backside?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

The PDA black & blue imprint, aahhh, yes.


----------



## ISM Master (Sep 2, 2011)

To all team members: Stop trying to put the PDAs in the LPDA chargers, can't you see in doesn't fit.  To the salesfloor team member: Please put your fixtures away and not leave them in a repack on the ground or in a cart, and put your shelves up and not leave them leaning on the side.  And for all you new team members, don't tell how to do my job, I've been here longer than you.  Gotta love when new presentation team members try to show me how to set.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 3, 2011)

To the guest service TM who doesn't want to process the "questionable" returns of "health-care-related" products and the AP guy who keeps bringing them to US in pharmacy to do, PLEASE STOP!!! We REALLY don't have time to be dealing with these, not to mention, IT'S NOT *OUR* JOB!!!!! The last one you sent over took the cake....the guest CLEARLY bought 2 and brought back the LESS expensive one with the receipt for the MORE expensive one. The first tip-off was that he wasn't making eye-contact, the second was that NONE of the others scanned "wrong" (even though he "supposedly" just bought it THAT day, less than an hour before, and even IT was miraculously scanning "correctly" all of a sudden, and the third was that he brought it back WITH JUST A GIFT RECEIPT (and all we can give in pharmacy is cash) :dash2.


----------



## ach5063 (Sep 4, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> To the guest service TM who doesn't want to process the "questionable" returns of "health-care-related" products and the AP guy who keeps bringing them to US in pharmacy to do, PLEASE STOP!!! We REALLY don't have time to be dealing with these, not to mention, IT'S NOT *OUR* JOB!!!!! The last one you sent over took the cake....the guest CLEARLY bought 2 and brought back the LESS expensive one with the receipt for the MORE expensive one. The first tip-off was that he wasn't making eye-contact, the second was that NONE of the others scanned "wrong" (even though he "supposedly" just bought it THAT day, less than an hour before, and even IT was miraculously scanning "correctly" all of a sudden, and the third was that he brought it back WITH JUST A GIFT RECEIPT (and all we can give in pharmacy is cash) :dash2.



Um yeah, if that were me, i'd probably just have that AP guy or whoever brings those to you do a nice little 180 and ask GS to do their JOB. If it's "Questionable" get an LOD or GSTL, and if its truly necessary I'm sure one of them would call the ETL-RX to check it out.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 4, 2011)

ach5063 said:


> Um yeah, if that were me, i'd probably just have that AP guy or whoever brings those to you do a nice little 180 and ask GS to do their JOB. If it's "Questionable" get an LOD or GSTL, and if its truly necessary I'm sure one of them would call the ETL-RX to check it out.


My point exactly! Most of them are small, behind the counter items that have OBVIOUSLY been used that THEY should be dealing with.  The REALLY "questionable" one was a BP monitor that was purchased an hour before the guy brought it back, but he only had a gift receipt??? They were able to get the original from the gift receipt and the numbers on it didn't even MATCH the one he brought back (which sells for about $20 less). _Miraculously,_ the system had been 'updated' in that hour to not only scan the correct number from the box, but match the correct price to that scanned number :huh: And, since we only usually do Rx adjustments, which are processed COMPLETELY differently, the only way we could give him a refund was with cash, so the guy got over $100 in cash!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 4, 2011)

At our phamacy, they've declined transactions like that because they didn't have the original receipt. 
Do they really think we're so stupid as to believe they 'lost' their receipt in ONE HOUR?!?
He's probably sending it off with a rebate.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 6, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> At our phamacy, they've declined transactions like that because they didn't have the original receipt.
> Do they really think we're so stupid as to believe they 'lost' their receipt in ONE HOUR?!?
> He's probably sending it off with a rebate.


EXACTLY!!!  AND, they only "lost" 1/2 the receipt???:hmm: He didn't even ORIGINALLY buy it at OUR register!!!  Oh, well, not MY $$!


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Sep 6, 2011)

We have several TMs that are out the door just before they hit meal compliance, leaving trash, backstock, & aisles not fully pushed. To that one TM that went behind these people and checked opened boxes to see if they were fully pushed, thank you! Thanks also for cleaning up their trash. We need more TMs like you. GTC to you. (Yep, I wrote one for him.)


----------



## smurf101 (Sep 6, 2011)

commiecorvus said:


> How many times do I have to say that metal fixtures can not be stored in cardboard boxes?  Next time I will make you pick them up and watch you dance around when the damn things fall on your feet.


 
at least you can get them to put them in something.   all i get is them thrown on the floor or the desk in the fixture room.  i play an hours worth of clean up every morning any more due to know wanted to look to even try to put stuff away.   i have started just tossing.   i don't have the time, to clean up after everyone.


----------



## smurf101 (Sep 6, 2011)

To that other one TM that is early morning day-side, constantly late getting out every day, just so they can leave early fridays.  ya know if ya cannot work till 12:30 or 2:30 on friday than change your availability.   Work for *******scheduled shift, so the rest of us don't have to do your work friday.


----------



## ManageTalent (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn... Sounds like alot of WPS and OUT EARLY! Id hate to see your Attendance Metrics! Doesnt the TL mind that his TM is doing that? I know i would be pist!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 7, 2011)

To my "favorite" TM: I hope the ETL-Rx actually DID have a "talk" with you and explained that YOU are NOT "the boss" and she thinks you're "getting a little too big for your britches". I also hope she explained that neither the other tech nor I appreciate being treated like garbage because you mistakenly think WE made mistakes and they were actually YOURS! And, before you get back on your high horse thinking we "tattled", SHE came to US about them and neither of us like you enough to CYA


----------



## Stackerman1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Please stop bringing back 10 small stacks of pallets I get that I can us the crown but wouldnt it make more sense to have someone go around and grab all the pallets instead of making 10 different trips


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 13, 2011)

To my HR: I understand that we have to cut hours drastically and that my school schedule limits my availability, but I don't find it the least bit funny when you only give me one shift and it's on a day that I'm not available. If you think I'm gonna post the shift and take the whole week off when I need to pay my massive car insurance bill, you're out of your ******* mind.

To my ETL-GE: Thank you for correcting this issue, and in doing so, proving that there are still ETLs that have both a brain AND a soul.


----------



## TargetTeam (Sep 14, 2011)

At least someone cares At my store they could give a **** less and that is the truth


----------



## targetismylife09 (Sep 14, 2011)

To that one STL who does NOT think he is "too important" to get carts, cashier, help in Food Ave, and even mop the floor in the mens' restroom:  you are a joy to work for.  If this company hired more executives like you we would be in great shape!

To that one softlines team member who no call no showed last night leaving only two people to cover the sales floor; then posted on Facebook asking if anyone knew of a good job.  You are not mature enough to show up for this job or at least be adult enough to call and quit, who in their right mind would hire you???  Good riddance!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 17, 2011)

To the ENTIRE frickin pharmacy "team" (well, except the one that's also scheduled): the next time one of you is sick, don't bother calling ME because I will no longer be covering YOUR hours when you're sick or need time off to go to your kids' *whatever*. This is the FIRST time I have been sick (or needed to switch days PERIOD) since I started and I had the decency to try and find someone TODAY to cover my hours TOMORROW because I highly doubt I will be feeling better (unlike someone who calls in every few weeks at 5:30 a.m. and leaves a message with whomever is in charge at that time, KNOWING darned good and well it won't get to the right person)! Since you can't be bothered to work for me, I'll be damned if I agree to cover for any of YOU for a LONG time!!! :girl_mad:


----------



## FiFoMaster (Sep 18, 2011)

To that one ETL:

You have some talent. Ruining someones day just by being present is impressive.

And thanks again for yet another CA. I really needed that. You knew i was transferring next month and just had to coach me twice about my attitude. Its funny that i don't even see you, nor work the same hours as you (im overnight now) but you still somehow manage to ruin things for me. I told you i didnt want to talk unless the STL or a TL was present, yet you insisted and even threatened to send me home if i wouldn't. Then you brought in the new guy and had him watch me. That's awesome. Now my new boss will hate me because of the ************ you've spoonfed him. I also saw your email about me. Very clever miss. Just wait till the DTL sees it next week.


----------



## Zorgmed (Sep 18, 2011)

To that one associate: Thank you for insulting my zone for that night that you came the next day. I was a bit confused how its my fault that it was a mess when I was schedule  to be a cashier that day.


----------



## stupid rules (Sep 20, 2011)

To some of my peers - You need to start doing your job correctly and start it in a hurry. I am done picking up your slack and covering for you. I have tried multiple ways to reach out to you to help you succeed. 

To the ETLs who I upset the other day. I am sorry, I feel like a complete jerk and will do my best to help you, make you feel welcome and back you up. 

To my ETL thanks for everything, I know I have probably been the most difficult person you have ever worked with but you handled it like a champ.


----------



## Stuckinsoftlines (Sep 20, 2011)

To my team. Because they have seemly forgot how to zone when i'm not around and 1-2 call off each day even though most are on final for attentance.


----------



## Target Chick (Sep 23, 2011)

Dear New STL,

I understand this is your first official week at my store.  But, seriously?!?!  You are going to come into a store that is continuously in the top five in the district and try to change everything by saying, "In my old store, this is how we did this"?  I don't care how you did it in your old store...we are not that store.  We are a high volume store...yours was not.  We are in the top five, and have been for the past three years (that's how old we are)...you were not.  Do not come in and look at my SSS, SBux, FA, GS, or Front End and say, "This sucks."  If you want perfection, do NOT come in to "shop" (read: check up on with ETLs from your old store) when I am moving over all SSS clearance (that my ETL-GE conveniently forgot to tell me about until noon) and changing out half of my CL endcaps (which the ETL-Log insisted just had to be done right as the nooners were dropping).  I did the best I could with what I had.

ETL-GE,

We call you Bubbles for a reason.  Stop being an airhead or trying to be intimidating.  You are all a blonde who is all of 5'.  I am more intimidating than you and my opp is to be less friendly and more stern.


----------



## Guest Attendant (Oct 7, 2011)

to my co worker. No I'm not gay. I only licked my lips because I just bit my lip and I happend to lick it while looking towards dairy as you walked past. 

but yeah _respect the individual_ bud!


----------



## NOP not our problem (Oct 7, 2011)

guest attendant said:


> to my co worker. No i'm not gay. I only licked my lips because i just bit my lip and i happend to lick it while looking towards dairy as you walked past.
> 
> But yeah _respect the individual_ bud!



...omg...


----------



## NOP not our problem (Oct 7, 2011)

To that one team member,

I pulled you into the office the other day to tell you that you are very close to being terminated. You are within your 90 day and we have over 15 documented conversations with you. If you didn’t understand your learning plan then why did you sign it? During our conversation you cried for an hour (literally)and told me about weird things in your life that I couldn’t care less about. You’re an adult, get a grip. I wanted to talk about performance, you wanted to talk childhood. You creeped me out when you said we are so much alike we could be siblings. We are not alike, your work ethic is terrible and you have crazy person eyes. Please stop bringing me in food; I don’t eat any of it because I am afraid you are putting rat poison in it. Oh, and I hate cake, I throw them all away when you give them to me. Asking other leaders where I like to hang out on my days off is completely unacceptable, especially when I saw you there on my day off. LEAVE ME ALONE!

One last heads up: I’ve spoken to our STL, ETL-HR, and HRBP about you because I could see you somehow stalking me home and sleeping in the bushes outside my place.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 7, 2011)

That's......beyond freaked! :O


----------



## candyland (Oct 8, 2011)

Guest Attendant said:


> to my co worker. No I'm not gay. I only licked my lips because I just bit my lip and I happend to lick it while looking towards dairy as you walked past.
> 
> but yeah _respect the individual_ bud!



Oooo, yay makin friends! That's pretty funny.


----------



## Guest Attendant (Oct 8, 2011)

candyland said:


> Oooo, yay makin friends! That's pretty funny.



yeah. I'm not gonna worry about it. (same with NOP's "omg" comment) he can think that all he wants.


----------



## NOP not our problem (Oct 8, 2011)

Guest Attendant said:


> yeah. I'm not gonna worry about it. (same with NOP's "omg" comment) he can think that all he wants.



my comment wasn't supposed to be offensive to you, i'm gay myself.


----------



## Barcode (Oct 9, 2011)

NOP not our problem said:


> To that one team member,
> 
> I pulled you into the office the other day to tell you that you are very close to being terminated. You are within your 90 day and we have over 15 documented conversations with you. If you didn’t understand your learning plan then why did you sign it? During our conversation you cried for an hour (literally)and told me about weird things in your life that I couldn’t care less about. You’re an adult, get a grip. I wanted to talk about performance, you wanted to talk childhood. You creeped me out when you said we are so much alike we could be siblings. We are not alike, your work ethic is terrible and you have crazy person eyes. Please stop bringing me in food; I don’t eat any of it because I am afraid you are putting rat poison in it. Oh, and I hate cake, I throw them all away when you give them to me. Asking other leaders where I like to hang out on my days off is completely unacceptable, especially when I saw you there on my day off. LEAVE ME ALONE!
> 
> One last heads up: I’ve spoken to our STL, ETL-HR, and HRBP about you because I could see you somehow stalking me home and sleeping in the bushes outside my place.



holy ************ lol


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't care if you've been a tech longer than me or that you've "trained tons of people" for different chains, including Spot, I don't appreciate being treated like an idiot and thrown under the bus. I also don't care how you do things at YOUR pharmacy, this is how we do things at MY pharmacy...how MY ETL-Rx wants things done, based on Corp. policy (and trust me, she's a STICKLER for policy, hence our perfect review by Corp., one of the only ones in the Region), and she's been in her position a LOT longer than yours so I think she knows Corp policy a _little bit_ better than yours, considering yours hasn't even been in his position a year yet! And, most importantly, SHUT UP AND DO YOUR FRIGGIN' JOB!!! Between you and the Pharmacist chatting up the guests, I'm surprised we managed to get ANYTHING done!!!


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 11, 2011)

NOP not our problem said:


> To that one team member,
> 
> I pulled you into the office the other day to tell you that you are very close to being terminated. You are within your 90 day and we have over 15 documented conversations with you. If you didn’t understand your learning plan then why did you sign it? During our conversation you cried for an hour (literally)and told me about weird things in your life that I couldn’t care less about. You’re an adult, get a grip. I wanted to talk about performance, you wanted to talk childhood. You creeped me out when you said we are so much alike we could be siblings. We are not alike, your work ethic is terrible and you have crazy person eyes. Please stop bringing me in food; I don’t eat any of it because I am afraid you are putting rat poison in it. Oh, and I hate cake, I throw them all away when you give them to me. Asking other leaders where I like to hang out on my days off is completely unacceptable, especially when I saw you there on my day off. LEAVE ME ALONE!
> 
> One last heads up: I’ve spoken to our STL, ETL-HR, and HRBP about you because I could see you somehow stalking me home and sleeping in the bushes outside my place.



Holy stalker, Batman!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 12, 2011)

NOP not our problem said:


> To that one team member,
> 
> I pulled you into the office the other day to tell you that you are very close to being terminated. You are within your 90 day and we have over 15 documented conversations with you. If you didn’t understand your learning plan then why did you sign it? During our conversation you cried for an hour (literally)and told me about weird things in your life that I couldn’t care less about. You’re an adult, get a grip. I wanted to talk about performance, you wanted to talk childhood. You creeped me out when you said we are so much alike we could be siblings. We are not alike, your work ethic is terrible and you have crazy person eyes. Please stop bringing me in food; I don’t eat any of it because I am afraid you are putting rat poison in it. Oh, and I hate cake, I throw them all away when you give them to me. Asking other leaders where I like to hang out on my days off is completely unacceptable, especially when I saw you there on my day off. LEAVE ME ALONE!
> 
> One last heads up: I’ve spoken to our STL, ETL-HR, and HRBP about you because I could see you somehow stalking me home and sleeping in the bushes outside my place.


_Single White Female_ anyone?


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Oct 12, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> _Single White Female_ anyone?



Due to that post you quoted I'm glad I am socially inept..


----------



## Target Chick (Oct 12, 2011)

To that one cashier - 

You may have worked at Target longer than me, but I have actually advanced and am therefore slightly more knowledgeable about certain policies than you.  Please stop arguing with me in front of guests about our policies.  I know what I'm talking about.  I trained everyone on the ad match process, it's not my fault you don't listen.  Do not get mad at me when I send a guest to the service desk (where you are only covering a 15 minute break - how could it be so messy already!?!?) and then have to come over to correct you because you are telling the guest the opposite of what I'd just told them.  If the guest wants to purchase her item at the check lane and then ad match it afterward at the service desk, that is perfectly okay.  You scan the receipt, press fix a mistake (K5), wrong price (K4), and then scan the item, enter the new price, K6 for competitor ad match.  No biggie.  They do NOT have to purchase the item at the service desk if they do not want to.  I'm sorry for making you feel like a "giant idiot," but if the guest comes up and says, "Your manager said I could do this," don't tell them I was wrong and they have to return the item just to repurchase it.  

Very grr...my trouble cashier since my "parallel promotion" two years ago.  Only picks arguments with me.  Don't know why, she never wins.


----------



## MrMrIce (Oct 17, 2011)

Target Chick said:


> To that one cashier -
> 
> You may have worked at Target longer than me, but I have actually advanced and am therefore slightly more knowledgeable about certain policies than you.  Please stop arguing with me in front of guests about our policies.  I know what I'm talking about.  I trained everyone on the ad match process, it's not my fault you don't listen.  Do not get mad at me when I send a guest to the service desk (where you are only covering a 15 minute break - how could it be so messy already!?!?) and then have to come over to correct you because you are telling the guest the opposite of what I'd just told them.  If the guest wants to purchase her item at the check lane and then ad match it afterward at the service desk, that is perfectly okay.  You scan the receipt, press fix a mistake (K5), wrong price (K4), and then scan the item, enter the new price, K6 for competitor ad match.  No biggie.  They do NOT have to purchase the item at the service desk if they do not want to.  I'm sorry for making you feel like a "giant idiot," but if the guest comes up and says, "Your manager said I could do this," don't tell them I was wrong and they have to return the item just to repurchase it.
> 
> Very grr...my trouble cashier since my "parallel promotion" two years ago.  Only picks arguments with me.  Don't know why, she never wins.


That is why my GSTL never lets no one cover guest service unless they have been trained.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 20, 2011)

To our "village idiot"...I'm tired of getting my arse chewed because you are inept and can't do your job. Yesterday was the last straw! I started the day with the third degree about the night before and then TWO of us had to "explain what happened" when YOU were the one who made a MAJORITY of the errors later in the day on ONE script and YOU were the one who got off "scot-free"!!! Fine, I understand that the Etl-Rx knows that saying anything to YOU would probably be an exercise in futility because everything seems to go in one ear and out the other, but by saying NOTHING, there's ZERO CHANCE to correct the problem and you'll continue to muck things up for everyone else!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 20, 2011)

Your buddy needs a coaching. Have your phamarcy tl do it.


----------



## itvgeo (Oct 21, 2011)

Who thinks citrus is something sold only in the summer.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Oct 21, 2011)

itvgeo said:


> Who thinks citrus is something sold only in the summer.



That's a weird one--they must not get out much. Citrus fruits are best in winter (northern hemisphere) because that's when they are in season for "their" climate but I wouldn't try explaining that to your guest, it doesn't sound like they would get it.


----------



## dutifulTM (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't gossip.

The most I do is complain/vent about something that has happened with guest/co-workers to maybe one or two people I trust to keep things between us, and that is always the truth of the matter.

Again, I do NOT gossip.  Go through what I have in life, both in real life and online, and it's something you just grow to despise in general.

That is all.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 21, 2011)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Your buddy needs a coaching. Have your phamarcy tl do it.


We don't actually _have_ a TL other than the ETL-Rx and SHE'S the one who was "talking" to me & the other person and NEVER says ANYTHING to the VI! I have a feeling he's not going to be there much longer, though....


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 21, 2011)

K1, it sounds like your buddy days are numbered.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Oct 25, 2011)

To that one team member who picked up a shift in softlines the other night, then proceeded to gripe from the second she got there and refused to zone any section but infants: you are toxic.  Please don't work in the area I am in again.  If you wonder why everyone "hates you" as you claim, take a good look at your attitude and you will see why.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 25, 2011)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> K1, it sounds like your buddy days are numbered.


As cold-hearted as it sounds, that wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing....the only downside is that we would be stretched pretty thin to cover hours :hmm:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 25, 2011)

Try asking the Gstl for a cashier who needs hours to help you out.


----------



## Target Chick (Oct 26, 2011)

MrMrIce said:


> That is why my GSTL never lets no one cover guest service unless they have been trained.



Sad thing is...she is trained at the service desk.  She just doesn't care.
.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 27, 2011)

I think it's total BS that YOU got to go home "early" when I got there at 1 and you didn't get there until 4! Nice move clocking in early so you would be out of compliance unless you took a lunch, which you weren't scheduled for (probably because they KNEW you'd be the one leaving early)! You called in Mon & Tues AND called off until 4 today, but heaven forbid *I* actually get to be the one to leave early for ONCE!!!


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 27, 2011)

To the new GSA: I know it's only your first day of GSA training, but if you're by yourself covering the scheduled GSA's break, you should probably pay attention to what's going on at the lanes. One of the sales floor TLs had to come over before you noticed the three blinkers.

To the scheduled GSA who was training the new GSA: You probably shouldn't leave the new GSA by herself when you're on break unless the LOD is nearby to help.


----------



## itvgeo (Oct 30, 2011)

A team member needs to ask for help (specifically from the LOD)  to figure out why she can't fit a 4-feet shelf into a spot made for 3-feet shelves. The spot for the 4-feet shelves right next to the 3-feet section.


----------



## Jin (Nov 1, 2011)

Walkie Call Team Lift on Aisle D24, LOD comes "you call for a Team Lift?", i replied "Yes". *Watches him take down 120LB box wood table* then *Box slips his hand and smack him in the face*. Then he tells me that why you should never lift something yourself. i replied "OK" (Even though i did call for a Team Lift)


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 1, 2011)

If you can't live as a shining example, you can always serve as a warning....of what NOT to do.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 1, 2011)

To our "village idiot" (again) when the phone starts ringing and the pharmacist is doing a flu shot, I'm doing the order, and the other tech is ALREADY on the phone, don't just stand there staring at it, ANSWER IT!!! I shouldn't have to snap at you and say "*VILLAGE IDIOT*, ANSWER THE DAMN PHONE!" And when you do, DON'T simply put the person on hold, HELP them!!! I mean, honestly....you've been there as long as I have and you can't answer the phone and help someone?!?!?!?! They're going to be screwed when I leave....


----------



## eatcowsnotCAFS (Nov 1, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> To our "village idiot" (again) when the phone starts ringing and the pharmacist is doing a flu shot, I'm doing the order, and the other tech is ALREADY on the phone, don't just stand there staring at it, ANSWER IT!!! I shouldn't have to snap at you and say "*VILLAGE IDIOT*, ANSWER THE DAMN PHONE!" And when you do, DON'T simply put the person on hold, HELP them!!! I mean, honestly....you've been there as long as I have and you can't answer the phone and help someone?!?!?!?! They're going to be screwed when I leave....



Is this person lazy or just nervous?


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 3, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> If you can't live as a shining example, you can always serve as a warning....of what NOT to do.



Sounds like our friends on Jersey Shore (see related thread).


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 3, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> Sounds like our friends on Jersey Shore (see related thread).



Off topic: most of them don't even *live* in jersey.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 3, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> If you can't live as a shining example, you can always serve as a warning....of what NOT to do.



QFT! Seen examples of this many times over..


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Nov 4, 2011)

pzychopopgroove said:


> Off topic: most of them don't even *live* in jersey.



And some of them aren't even Italian.


----------



## calimero (Nov 4, 2011)

To  my fellow flow team members who always  gripes and groan that they don't get enough hours because of the new hired seasonal TM, when the ETL offers hours ,take some or just shut up.
today was no exception,4 of us stayed ( and only the seasonal TM did, even if everyone was asked) , we were only scheduled for 3 hrs this morning,I worked 7 and a half hours .
For this week,I was only scheduled 11hrs and got 23hrs.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 4, 2011)

TargetOldTimer said:


> And some of them aren't even Italian.



I'm only 1/8 italian and that show disgusts me.


----------



## TooMuchRed (Nov 5, 2011)

To that new seasonal guy, I'm sure you all know the one -  In the middle of bringing out a huge pallet, in the center of the main aisle, is probably not the time to stop in your tracks, whip out your phone, and start texting whoever the hell.    I don't know if you noticed everyone staring, but you're probably going to get caught soon, and I'm gonna LOL.

At least learn to hide in the bathroom and text like the rest of us...


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Nov 5, 2011)

calimero said:


> To  my fellow flow team members who always  gripes and groan that they don't get enough hours because of the new hired seasonal TM, when the ETL offers hours ,take some or just shut up. Today was no exception, 4 of us stayed (and only the seasonal TM did, even if everyone was asked) , we were only scheduled for 3 hrs this morning, I worked 7 and a half hours. For this week, I was only scheduled 11hrs and got 23hrs.



Good job! Most of our seasonal new hires never stay when requested but one or two will. Calimero, have you been trained for backroom? You could pick up more hours there also. After the push is done from the truck there's always backstock. 

My biggest complaint at the moment is a socializing issue with our softlines girls. It's the last area to be finished from the push and the last area to be brought back to be backstocked. I'd really like to see them bring some of their backstock back earlier. It would also be nice if each area of backstock were in different repacks. Don't put mens with womens or girls with infants, etc. We have to sort them before we can backstock it.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Nov 6, 2011)

Bullseye Flow TM said:


> Good job! Most of our seasonal new hires never stay when requested but one or two will. Calimero, have you been trained for backroom? You could pick up more hours there also. After the push is done from the truck there's always backstock.
> 
> My biggest complaint at the moment is a socializing issue with our softlines girls. It's the last area to be finished from the push and the last area to be brought back to be backstocked. I'd really like to see them bring some of their backstock back earlier. It would also be nice if each area of backstock were in different repacks. Don't put mens with womens or girls with infants, etc. We have to sort them before we can backstock it.



This is one of the many reasons why it's good to be cross-trained. When you understand how another area operates you can avoid doing things that make their job harder which makes you more popular with your coworkers :sun:.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 6, 2011)

SuzyTarget said:


> This is one of the many reasons why it's good to be cross-trained. When you understand how another area operates you can avoid doing things that make their job harder which makes you more popular with your coworkers :sun:.



This!


----------



## calimero (Nov 6, 2011)

I haven't been trained in backroom yet ,( they are pretty territorial in the backroom),but I am trained in SL/HL ,cashier,guest service .


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's a good start!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 6, 2011)

To that one team member who closes guest service who sometimes helps organize the carts in the blue cartwell because guests just shoved them there and walked out while i was catching up bad out on the lot, THANK YOU SO MUCH. you make my night!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 7, 2011)

Gtc to gs tm!


----------



## Bullseye Flow TM (Nov 7, 2011)

SuzyTarget said:


> This is one of the many reasons why it's good to be cross-trained. When you understand how another area operates you can avoid doing things that make their job harder which makes you more popular with your coworkers :sun:.



I totally agree. I occasionally push softlines & I make it a point to put mens together, infants together, etc. Most often I work H&B. I have a smart cart (3 tier cart as some stores call it) for HB01, another for HB02 and a third for pharmacy backstock. The people that help push it generally put it in the right carts. When they make an error I correct it before taking it back for backstocking. Until we got some newbies hired for backroom I was usually the one to backstock H&B so it made my job easier. Now it's easier for the newbie.


----------



## zachman (Nov 9, 2011)

to that one team member, you are lazy, complain too much, talk too much about your personal life, and you are weird on so many levels....I have tolerated you because you make me look like super employee, but I think you should stop talking to be all together


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 9, 2011)

To my ETL who watched as I was getting ripped by an old woman because all the working electric carts were in use: You watched as I apologized repeatedly & tried to explain that some were awaiting repair because of their non-stop use. After she finally walked away yelling how Target evidently "doesn't want her business" bad enough to provide working carts, you chided me for for responding with 'unnecessary information'; that I was not supposed to do anything but apologize. 
You oughta be glad I didn't point you out to the woman & let YOU get the a$$-chewing instead but you were out of my line of vision until after it was over. Way to support your team - NOT!


----------



## babytrees (Nov 10, 2011)

to both of the other fitting room operators...I am so sick and tired of being the only one who does the job and hearing how the fitting room is the cushiest job in the store. I am tired of having to take soft lines hours to get any hours because of the screw up of our ETL's. In the time I have done the job I have had maybe a 2 hour time total when I didn't have something that had to be done for fitting room. I have taken my frustrations to the HR ETL and while there wasn't anything done before when I talked to our TL's (other than some very unprofessional comments) I hold out hope that maybe finally somebody has heard. If I didn't need this job so darn bad you would have won a long time ago because I would have quit.

To the tm who did a YAGE while I was talking to the LOD tonight.....hope you cool down enough to give proper notice...I would hate for you to have that on your resume...Quitting in green marker is so 2 years old.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 10, 2011)

To those team members that offered me kind words of encouragement that enabled me to stay at Target for as long as I did, thank you very much. Just being in any of your presence brightened up my day. Now that I am no longer with spot, I will miss all of you. Very, Very much.

Including both my gstl's, you two were nothing but kind hearted souls who I probably got along with the easiest at the store. The one who nicknamed me Justin after chucking something Bieber related at me, I won't forget that. I also won't forget the GTC you wrote me for getting a red card when you were closing one night. You even wrote Justin on it! Gives me a good laugh thinking about it.

To the cashier who comforted me after I broke that door back in march while doing carts: you kept me from breaking down and walking away from my job right then and there. I love you for it. And your tips on getting redcards were priceless. Thank you very much.

TO a certain GSA who has since left spot for another job: even though you were a raging b*tch at times, and I didn't always get along with you 100%, you knew how to do your job. That is why I miss you. And saying happy birthday to me the day after the fact was very nice. You were one of two people that day who said that to me. Thank you kindly.

To the Electronics TM's (both of you, yes), and the one sales floor team member who gets pidgeon holed into grocery, you brighten up my day. Because I know at any time either of you three are working, i can chirp on the walkie to tell you guys to go to 4, and say "umadbro?" and not get yelled at. (Gamers will get that one).

To the former cart attendant team trainer at my store who also has left spot, you were the first friend I made at that entire store. And this was on my 2nd or 3rd shift entirely working there. You are a good friend. I shall never forget you..


That's all for now.


----------



## MSHLR (Nov 10, 2011)

To that HR lady, thank you for going out of your way in getting me an interpreter for the interviews, with a smile on your face. Thank you for making me feel special as in your excitement for having to go through the process of getting accommodations for me for the first time ever (as you said).   Also thank you for coming to me after the interviews and telling me to come talk with you any time about any concerns/needs I may have after I get hired and started working. That was very sweet.  

To the interviewers, thank you for your pleasantness and patience in dealing with "fresh out of college" sign language interpreter.  She was very new at interpreting and her reception skills needed a lot of improvement (to say the least lol).  I had to voice out my comments occasionally :blush: when the interpreter couldnt catch my signs. 

To that TL who gave me the offer, thank you for your candid converstation and laughs we share.   It made me feel excited to be part of the team.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 10, 2011)

ms, we had folks like you at our store too. nice & hard workers. i had helped them when they needed it.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 12, 2011)

To the VI: I know I rag on you a lot (mostly on here ), but I want to say "Thanks". You have been the ONLY RxTM to actually step up and cover my hours when I needed to take time off lately. I appreciate it


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> To the VI: I know I rag on you a lot (mostly on here ), but I want to say "Thanks". You have been the ONLY RxTM to actually step up and cover my hours when I needed to take time off lately. I appreciate it



Not such an idiot after all...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 12, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> Not such an idiot after all...


 Still makes me want to :dash2: when I have to work with them because of mistakes, but a genuinely nice person 

And I did write GTC's for both days :good:


----------



## babytrees (Nov 12, 2011)

to those team members who today made a point of telling me they like it when I am back in the fitting room best....I so needed that this week (see my previous post).


----------



## TooMuchRed (Nov 14, 2011)

To the one team member who always asks me how I am, in a non fake genuine way, almost every day without fail, no matter if I'm wide awake and won't shut up, or if I look like I just crawled out of a ditch,  you're the best, don't forget it.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 15, 2011)

TooMuchRed said:


> To the one team member who always asks me how I am, in a non fake genuine way, almost every day without fail, no matter if I'm wide awake and won't shut up, or if I look like I just crawled out of a ditch,  you're the best, don't forget it.



I second this. Also the team members who asked me what was up if it was obvious I was having a bad day. Those TM's are worth their weight in gold and then some.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 17, 2011)

To my HR: Thank you for having a heart and not scheduling me on my 21st birthday. As it turns out, that jury duty I told you about ended up being that day, so thanks for the coincidence too.

To my GSTL/GSAs: Thank you for doing all my alcohol sales for me since I got hired. Now that I'm 21, I don't have to bother you about it anymore.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 17, 2011)

Happy bday, mr know!:drinks:


----------



## Gretta (Nov 17, 2011)

Happy 21st birthday to you!


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 17, 2011)

"Happy birthday!"

/me pours a virtual Guinness for Mr. Knownothing


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 17, 2011)

Happy B-day! *throws confetti* ~*~*~


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 18, 2011)

Happy birthday! -cracks open a beer-


----------



## blugirlami21 (Nov 19, 2011)

To that one team member who decided to cross my name out on the swap board because you assumed that I was already working that day and apparently you know my schedule better than I do.  Thank you for making me waste my gas and catching up on anything else I could be doing on my Saturday, you're a gem.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 19, 2011)

Hopefully, you told the gstl what happen & they had followed up for ncns on that tm.


----------



## blugirlami21 (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know who did it.  By my crossed out name they wrote that I was already working which clearly I was not.  The team member who wanted the shift taken put the shift up again on another swap page because I guess she assumed that I couldn't do it.  I will just have to make sure it's signed off after I put it on the swap.  I usually leave that to the team member who wants the shift taken but lesson learned.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 20, 2011)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Happy bday, mr know!:drinks:





ksera said:


> Happy 21st birthday to you!





commiecorvus said:


> "Happy birthday!"
> 
> /me pours a virtual Guinness for Mr. Knownothing





redeye58 said:


> Happy B-day! *throws confetti* ~*~*~





pzychopopgroove said:


> Happy birthday! -cracks open a beer-



Thanks for the birthday wishes! Anyways........to my GSTL: thank you for not making me cash the whole time yesterday. I heard plenty of stories about nasty guests, so I'm glad you let me do re-shop for almost my whole shift since we had more cashiers working than registers.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 20, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes! Anyways........to my GSTL: thank you for not making me cash the whole time yesterday. I heard plenty of stories about nasty guests, so I'm glad you let me do re-shop for almost my whole shift since we had more cashiers working than registers.



You are very welcome!


----------



## GlobalBarista (Nov 26, 2011)

I apologize, I fear this may only be understood by fellow Baristas.

To that one team member...
You've been here several months. You need to stop making excuses or saying nobody told you when we just try to gently remind you of how things are done or what you need to change. Nobody else finds the need to be snippy about it or complain in front of guests about how we're mean to you. If I say "Just remember, Milk, Queue Shots, Syrup. Follow beverage sequencing." Don't make an excuse, say okay and make it right. We've tried to help you and be as supportive and nice as we can. However, when a guest asks for a double tall mocha and you say "What do you mean by double tall?" It makes us all look like idiots. (For those not in the know, Talls get 1 shot, Grandes and Ventis 2, Iced Ventis 3. Asking for a Double Tall means 2 Shots, Triple Grande is 3... Etc...) When you ask "How many pumps of vanilla go in whipped cream? 2 or 3?" Don't get surprised when we firmly correct you that it is EIGHT. This is simple stuff. When one of us asks you "Did you put the vanilla in this Hot Chocolate? It looks like it's not enough syrup." And you proceed to argue about how Hot Chocolates don't get Vanilla... Pick up a damn recipe card and realize that you're dead wrong. You cannot be handing 4/5 drinks out wrong. You cannot be giving guest service like that. Of course we're on your ass, as nicely as possible. 

/rant


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 26, 2011)

Your tl needs to have a chat with that tm.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 26, 2011)

GlobalBarista said:


> I apologize, I fear this may only be understood by fellow Baristas.
> 
> To that one team member...
> You've been here several months. You need to stop making excuses or saying nobody told you when we just try to gently remind you of how things are done or what you need to change. Nobody else finds the need to be snippy about it or complain in front of guests about how we're mean to you. If I say "Just remember, Milk, Queue Shots, Syrup. Follow beverage sequencing." Don't make an excuse, say okay and make it right. We've tried to help you and be as supportive and nice as we can. However, when a guest asks for a double tall mocha and you say "What do you mean by double tall?" It makes us all look like idiots. (For those not in the know, Talls get 1 shot, Grandes and Ventis 2, Iced Ventis 3. Asking for a Double Tall means 2 Shots, Triple Grande is 3... Etc...) When you ask "How many pumps of vanilla go in whipped cream? 2 or 3?" Don't get surprised when we firmly correct you that it is EIGHT. This is simple stuff. When one of us asks you "Did you put the vanilla in this Hot Chocolate? It looks like it's not enough syrup." And you proceed to argue about how Hot Chocolates don't get Vanilla... Pick up a damn recipe card and realize that you're dead wrong. You cannot be handing 4/5 drinks out wrong. You cannot be giving guest service like that. Of course we're on your ass, as nicely as possible.
> ...



My daughter is a barista.
There is a steep learning curve if you care about doing it right, like being a bartender.
It sounds like your fellow TM doesn't really care to learn the job.
The big problem which should be communicated to the TL, is hardcore coffee people (myself included) will walkaway the minute they figure out they are dealing with a bad barista.


----------



## TargetTeam (Nov 27, 2011)

To the ETL that actually gave me and a new TM a dirty look please get over yourself! You are not all that and you need to get off the high horse you rode in on. Treat TM like they want to be treated seriously! She wonders why people are afraid of her gee I wonder.....


----------



## wanmoore (Nov 27, 2011)

OMG someone actually cleans your break room?? To the TM's that eat like slobs and leave the microwaves and tables looking like a garbage dump. What the heck does your house look like. Also whats with all these ETL's that are 22 yrs old and have no worldly experiences?? It makes it hard when they berate you just to make themselves feel good.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 28, 2011)

wanmoore said:


> OMG someone actually cleans your break room?? To the TM's that eat like slobs and leave the microwaves and tables looking like a garbage dump. What the heck does your house look like. Also whats with all these ETL's that are 22 yrs old and have no worldly experiences?? It makes it hard when they berate you just to make themselves feel good.



I'm 21 and have more sense then that...


----------



## babytrees (Nov 29, 2011)

to that ETL that is the bane of my existence....it's really bad when you piss off the food delivery people....you know the ones you call every single closing shift you have and then never answer your pages for (just like us lowly TM's).

p.s. you are neither a queen or god's gift to anyone so please stop prancing around like you are.


----------



## ALibraryTech (Nov 29, 2011)

Jeers to the TM who chewed me out for taking my 15 minute break Saturday evening.

Cheers to the TM who realized I was assigned to shoes and BHA without any training and taught me how to zone them so well. Apologies and thanks to the other SL TMs who helped me finish zoning and putting things backs because I spent too long on the shoes.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 29, 2011)

ALibraryTech said:


> Jeers to the TM who chewed me out for taking my 15 minute break Saturday evening.
> 
> Cheers to the TM who realized I was assigned to shoes and BHA without any training and taught me how to zone them so well. Apologies and thanks to the other SL TMs who helped me finish zoning and putting things backs because I spent too long on the shoes.



ATC (figure it out, lol..) to that TM who chewed you out yet GTC to the TM that helped you out


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 29, 2011)

wanmoore said:


> OMG someone actually cleans your break room?? To the TM's that eat like slobs and leave the microwaves and tables looking like a garbage dump. What the heck does your house look like.


 At my store, that would be ME! I'm sick and tired of going in there and finding empty pizza boxes, used napkins, dirty dishes, etc :angry3:

Also, whoever keeps taking the folded paper towels/paper/etc. out from under the breakroom table legs, STOP!!! It keeps them from wobbling! I'm about to take some Rx labeling tape in there to tape the damn things TO the legs so you can't take them off!!!


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 29, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> Also, whoever keeps taking the folded paper towels/paper/etc. out from under the breakroom table legs, STOP!!! It keeps them from wobbling! I'm about to take some Rx labeling tape in there to tape the damn things TO the legs so you can't take them off!!!



We have that same problem with our tables! Also, to that one team member that keeps eating the new guy's food: you're a jerk. We actually have a sign on our fridge that HR made that asks TMs not to eat each other's food. Sad, isn't it?


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 29, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> We have that same problem with our tables! Also, to that one team member that keeps eating the new guy's food: you're a jerk. We actually have a sign on our fridge that HR made that asks TMs not to eat each other's food. Sad, isn't it?



It is sad.  I stopped bringing a lunch when the homemade baked goods and the can of soda in my zipped up lunch bag that had my name on it went MIA one too many times.  I'd be happy to share or if you are even more poor than this single mom I would bring you a lunch.  You don't have to steal someone else's.


----------



## Target Annie (Nov 29, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> At my store, that would be ME! I'm sick and tired of going in there and finding empty pizza boxes, used napkins, dirty dishes, etc :angry3:
> 
> Also, whoever keeps taking the folded paper towels/paper/etc. out from under the breakroom table legs, STOP!!! It keeps them from wobbling! I'm about to take some Rx labeling tape in there to tape the damn things TO the legs so you can't take them off!!!



the little napkins are usually removed by the cleaning crew - someone kicks the tables, napkin scoots away from table - becomes trash on the floor.


----------



## band_rules16 (Nov 30, 2011)

To that one photo tm, paper has specific sides on the printer. 5x7 and 8x10 on the left, all 4x6 on the right. Putting the premium 4x6 on the left side CAUSES JAMS. You will have less jams if you follow it this way! Also, I leave notes to make your life easier, not to make you mad. 

To the backroom tms who helped me with the wave...you guys are AWESOME. It had been ten months since I had last driven the wave and I needed a few pointers. I also love that we were all laughing at me when I tried to turn around. Best day ever. You guys are pretty much the reason why I still work at Target, because I *love* working with you! 

To the LOD today...I'm really sorry that we were swamped at the lanes. I'm really sorry that the GSTL had to call *me* to cover her lunch since we were so backed up that she couldn't ask the service desk to watch. I'm really sorry our photo tm went home sick and I had to help multiple guests create their Christmas cards on the kiosks. I'm sorry I missed the precious mid day zone. I figured giving great service at the lanes and at photo were more important than zoning. I wish I could have split myself into five people today to help in toys, cover the operator, zone/pulls, cover the GSTL, and help guests in photo...all at the same time. What are you going to do when I leave? 

It was a lonnnnnnnng day today...


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 1, 2011)

To that new cashier: we are all grown-ups. We all follow the boss's instructions at work. If the GSA wants me to watch a trainee on the register you were using before your lunch, then be an adult and move to a different register when you get back. Don't tell me you've never had to follow directions before - you're in your 50s, for crying out loud!


----------



## MollyC (Dec 1, 2011)

Dear O/N ETL- Your team doesn't like you.  There is absolutly nothing you can do to make them work faster when they don't like you.  Try treating them with respect, like our old ETL, and maybe then they will work harder & faster to try to get the floor done for you.  Quit harrassing your good TM, they are not the problem. And for god's sake, stop riding your TLs.  That is why you cannot get and keep a 4th TL O/N. (That goes for the STL too!).  

Also, when you move the TM who is running your food team for you (rather than you, the other ETL, or your TL) into backstock, you had better have someone lined up to run the show. I told you already that I had to leave at my scheduled time and would not be able to stay late. Don't give me a dirty look because you didn't plan your night out properly.


----------



## Zone (Dec 5, 2011)

band_rules16 said:


> ..paper has specific sides on the printer. 5x7 and 8x10 on the left, all 4x6 on the right. Putting the premium 4x6 on the left side CAUSES JAMS...



Since when?

Is it a Wetlab or Drylab? What machine # are you using? At my lab, each cartridge is interchangeable no matter which compartment we put them in, and I've never jammed once.


----------



## OrangeJuice (Dec 5, 2011)

To those Front End Cashier: When you have a guest at your register with their items on the belt, STOP talking to the other cashier and TURN AROUND and ring them up :superstition:


----------



## lovecats (Dec 5, 2011)

Nepgear said:


> To those Front End Cashier: When you have a guest at your register with their items on the belt, STOP talking to the other cashier and TURN AROUND and ring them up :superstition:


  If a cashier is turned around talking to me, I always let them know if someone walks up.  A lot of times it's the new seasonal cashiers and it's a work-related question (ok, not always :girl_wink but since i'm in a position to see I let them know.


----------



## MSHLR (Dec 5, 2011)

To that team member who constantly stopped what he was doing  to admire body washes and sniffed them all instead of putting them up, REALLY?! We were swamped with the pallets of pushes and you took your sweet time to smell every DAMN body wash in the aisle! I was done with two aisles starting the third one and YOU were still in the same spot you started.  Ugh...


----------



## Guest Attendant (Dec 6, 2011)

To the support manager. Yes, we had a large over stock pallet from yesterday but thats the thing. Its over stock. Why would yopu want to waste time to unload it all just so maybe two boxes can go out?Don't get me started on the picture frame pallet. I've worked that area for the past few days and we are fully stocked on frames. There is a reason I marked the over stock pallets at the start...


----------



## babytrees (Dec 6, 2011)

it's been a very long weekend personally and at work: to the 3 tm's who reminded me to breathe...especially the one who specifically took your break with mine to let me vent and calm down. THANK YOU...not sure I could have/would have made it through the night without you. 
to the team member's who decided to argue with the LOD how calling out wasn't calling out on the main phone (that part is the LOD's fault) for 15 minutes...thanks for jamming up our phone lines and ticking off an already irritable lod....lots of fun for the rest of us minions.
seasonal tm's if you are so worried about being kept around after the holidays then stop calling out, leaving early or not dong the tasks assigned to you


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 6, 2011)

babytrees said:


> seasonal tm's if you are so worried about being kept around after the holidays then stop calling out, leaving early or not dong the tasks assigned to you



This!


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll (Dec 7, 2011)

Zone said:


> Since when?
> 
> Is it a Wetlab or Drylab? What machine # are you using? At my lab, each cartridge is interchangeable no matter which compartment we put them in, and I've never jammed once.



The wetlab at my store is temperamental like that... come to think of it exactly like that. Anyway the printer at my old store didn't care which side you loaded the paper into and it jammed on me once in six months, not the almost daily occurrence here


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 7, 2011)

1) To the seasonal TM's: if I'm wearing red/khaki, have ALREADY GIVEN YOU my TM discount, and you SEE ME joking with the GSTL, I think it's "safe" to let me scan the stupid item I left in my cart because it weighed 20 lbs and I didn't feel like lifting it out again!

2) To my "favorite tech"...thanks for letting me go home early when I had a headache for 3 friggin' days....oh wait, that's right, you DIDN'T, as usual, YOU did! :girl_mad:


----------



## dutifulTM (Dec 8, 2011)

To our GSTL: Thank you for being such a wonderfully awesome guy.


----------



## band_rules16 (Dec 10, 2011)

Zone said:


> Since when?
> 
> Is it a Wetlab or Drylab? What machine # are you using? At my lab, each cartridge is interchangeable no matter which compartment we put them in, and I've never jammed once.



Wetlab. They're *supposed* to be interchangeable, but we've had SO many problems with it jamming when the 4x6 is loaded on the left side. It's a KPT 750 machine (I believe, I'm currently on an LOA, so I'm not sure). I was trained to have 4x6 on the right side and enlargements on the left side. Our machine is very temperamental, and it drives me crazy sometimes. :sorry: The people I trained after I left decided that it didn't matter and as a result, our lab's been shut down every week since September.


----------



## Guest Attendant (Dec 10, 2011)

To the (other from above) support manager and two other co workers, we kicked ass this morning. Started out with 19 pallets in housewares and Killed 13. Now we are down to a more reasonable 6.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Dec 11, 2011)

To that one cashier who so kindly informed me that the restroom was out of toilet paper:  hello?  don't you work here, too?  I had a line of guests 5 deep at the service desk, would it have killed you to get more tp from the storage closet and put some in there?!  It's not like you don't know where it is!:nah:


----------



## Target Grunt (Dec 11, 2011)

band_rules16 said:


> Wetlab. They're *supposed* to be interchangeable, but we've had SO many problems with it jamming when the 4x6 is loaded on the left side. It's a KPT 750 machine (I believe, I'm currently on an LOA, so I'm not sure). I was trained to have 4x6 on the right side and enlargements on the left side. Our machine is very temperamental, and it drives me crazy sometimes. :sorry: The people I trained after I left decided that it didn't matter and as a result, our lab's been shut down every week since September.


I think it depends on how you your machine is set up. We also have a 750, and we have the premium on the left, and the 4x6basic/5x7/8x10 on the right.
On the subject of the lab...
To the Kodak field tech: please stop calling the store at 730*A.M.* when we're having an issue, and then using that as an excuse to not show up until 2 or 3 days after we called it in, and are sitting on ~30 roll of 35mm and a few hundred greeting cards the we are unable to process.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 11, 2011)

targetismylife09 said:


> To that one cashier who so kindly informed me that the restroom was out of toilet paper:  hello?  don't you work here, too?  I had a line of guests 5 deep at the service desk, would it have killed you to get more tp from the storage closet and put some in there?!  It's not like you don't know where it is!:nah:



Or at least tell a cart attendant or GSTL.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 12, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> Or at least tell a cart attendant or GSTL.



i absolutely refused to step foot in the lady's room unless i had a female team member with me.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 12, 2011)

Gtc to that tm in electronics who with dignity, took care the guest after they voimited in front of the boat. The tm took the guest to the restroom for clean up.
Gtc to Gstl for cleaning up the mess with brand attendant.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 17, 2011)

To our ETL-HR: thank you for spending so much time on the lanes! Before today, I had only ever seen an ETL cash once or twice.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Dec 18, 2011)

To that one softlines team member who volunteered to clean up the restroom today when it was obviously in need of it and service desk was overwhelmed, you are awesome!


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Dec 18, 2011)

To the Bakery, Meat,Produce,Toy TLs, grab a friggen baler key! We are all busy, but the least you could do is run the damn thing once in awhile. Stacking meat,produce,bakery and toy boxes on the floor in front of the baler is not an option. The backroom team members and flow team members are not your personal servants, they have huge workloads too.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> To the Bakery, Meat,Produce,Toy TLs, grab a friggen baler key! We are all busy, but the least you could do is run the damn thing once in awhile. Stacking meat,produce,bakery and toy boxes on the floor in front of the baler is not an option. The backroom team members and flow team members are not your personal servants, they have huge workloads too.


Here is my baler key, I am in seasonal right outside of the doors. I will push the button for you. Just ask me as you are walking by me.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 20, 2011)

mrknownothing said:


> To our ETL-HR: thank you for spending so much time on the lanes! Before today, I had only ever seen an ETL cash once or twice.


Really???  Our ETL & STL jump on the lanes all the time! They even answer when WE call from pharmacy for back-up (in fact, the STL is one of the few people who does!)


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 20, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> Really???  Our ETL & STL jump on the lanes all the time! They even answer when WE call from pharmacy for back-up (in fact, the STL is one of the few people who does!)



Wow, you're lucky. I don't think I've ever even heard a backup call from the pharmacy. Our HR TL _really_ underscheduled for the front end over the weekend, but we had two ETLs in the building, so the ETL-HR cashed a whole bunch while the ETL-Hardlines did most of the LOD stuff. It was funny to see the ETL-HR with his light flashing when he needed change.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 20, 2011)

to the two team members who tried over the walkie to tell me how to do my job and weasel out of your own....well bless your pointy little heads. Thanks for doing it in such a public manner. I have been doing my job for about a year longer than you have been doing yours and you are seasonal so maybe or maybe not I will see you in the new year.

to the two team members who brought their overflowing carts of reshop/rewraps to me in the fitting room at closing time. Again, bless your pointy little heads. I took pictures and recorded the amount of time it took me to do your work (one cart took me an hour and a half today...the other a half hour AFTER I made her do her own rewraps earlier in the night)

to the other softline team members who worked with me this weekend especially my trainee...most of you ROCKED!!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 21, 2011)

mamak1 said:


> Really???  Our ETL & STL jump on the lanes all the time! They even answer when WE call from pharmacy for back-up (in fact, the STL is one of the few people who does!)



awesome STL is awesome


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 21, 2011)

pzychopopgroove said:


> awesome STL is awesome


 He really is....we just got a new ETL-HR and even SHE'S amazed at how "hands on" he is. She came from a ULV store and was used to jumping on the lanes when back up was needed, but says her STL there was rarely even out on the floor.  Ours is ALWAYS out on the floor, interacting with guests (some even know him by name), will help guests with carry-outs, back-up wherever needed, and is an all around nice guy. He's been with Spot for 22+ years, started as a cashier back in college, and has worked his way through the ranks. I seriously couldn't ask for a better "boss"


----------



## watchdog9000 (Dec 21, 2011)

*To the two team members who worked doubles yesterday due to callouts:*

I could not have done it without you guys. I feel bad that some people have guaranteed 40 hour weeks that do half the amount of work that you two did tonight. Please oh PLEASE let them keep you after the season is over.

*To the LOD last night:*
An endcap was completely blown out and after scanning the product it showed 60+ count on hand. I walkied you to let you know we needed some of the product if possible (never going to happen, this LOD is known for dumping their own work on others, and NEVER assists others when they need help).

30 minutes later you personally brought up a red with all of the product. Even today it still amazes me, it truly was a Christmas miracle!


----------



## itvgeo (Dec 21, 2011)

Who said that he will stock the bleach that was staged unlocated in the bulk area, but never did. Therefore, I put it in location (for CAFs and OUTs batches) and pulled some myself.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Dec 22, 2011)

To that one seasonal team member who decided not to show up for her closing guest service shift tonight to protest the fact that no one could tell her if she was being kept on after the holidays.  If they WERE thinking of keeping you they sure aren't any more!  Thanks for making MY day extra fun since I had to stay to cover your hours.  Boy, you sure showed the big bosses didn't you?  Oh, wait, the only one you made suffer was ME!  Good riddance!


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 22, 2011)

targetismylife09 said:


> To that one seasonal team member who decided not to show up for her closing guest service shift tonight to protest the fact that no one could tell her if she was being kept on after the holidays.  If they WERE thinking of keeping you they sure aren't any more!  Thanks for making MY day extra fun since I had to stay to cover your hours.  Boy, you sure showed the big bosses didn't you?  Oh, wait, the only one you made suffer was ME!  Good riddance!



One of our summer hires kept calling in and NCNSing all the time, so the GSTLs had to keep asking all the cashiers if they wanted to try out Guest Service because we didn't have enough Guest Service TMs to cover for her. She was promptly termed. Now a bunch of the veterans are at Guest Service all the time to make room for the s**tload of seasonal cashiers.


----------



## watchdog9000 (Dec 22, 2011)

To the cashier who went home early due to "hot flashes". You're in your 20's, hot flashes?? Seriously???

To the cart attendant who came in 4 hours late to his shift. Yes you are a hard worker when you are here, but I am quickly losing my patience with you. Even after I ask you to stay a bit after you say you had a long day and are stressed out so you can't stay. Guess what, this is fourth quarter, we are ALL stressed.
GTC to Starbucks who cleared the lot when they were picking up your slack though!


----------



## lovecats (Dec 22, 2011)

I actually knew someone in their 20's who went thru early menopause, hot flashes and all.  It's rare but it does happen.  Not that it did in this case, just sayin'.


----------



## watchdog9000 (Dec 22, 2011)

lovecats said:


> I actually knew someone in their 20's who went thru early menopause, hot flashes and all.  It's rare but it does happen.  Not that it did in this case, just sayin'.


Wow, I had no idea that was even possible. Like any night though, we survived without her, I just needed to vent


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 22, 2011)

Certain meds can cause "flushing" which is similar to hot flashes. 

To the tech who INSISTS on running the space heater. Fine, I understand that you're cold, but if you're going to run it, pick a "job" or "filling station" and STAY THERE!!!  I have no need for it, which is why I stand on the left side of the counter to fill...I'm sorry if it's "easier" for you to fill there, but being that close to the heater KILLS me and I WILL turn it off!  Here's a suggestion: try wearing clothes tha, while they may not be the most fashion-forward, aren't paper thin, cover your skin, and actually will help keep you WARM!!!


----------



## lovecats (Dec 22, 2011)

watchdog9000 said:


> Wow, I had no idea that was even possible. Like any night though, we survived without her, I just needed to vent


  This  girl and her husband wanted children so they had to adopt.  Cute little guy.


----------



## Guest Attendant (Dec 22, 2011)

To that one Co worker of mine made smart ass remarks after I suggested we take our last break at 4:45 instead of 5:00. Then she didn't wrap the pallets so when I took them to the back room somethings fell over and it made it look like it was my falut. I was taking my time to avoid that happening and the backroom people started to both. I told them if ---- would have wrapped this like James (the mananger) asked this would not happens. She got all offended and told on me.  I suggested to the other co worker that we take our break at 4:45 instead if 5:00am due to the fact that we have way too many pallets and that we need to be cleaned up by 6am. Well one if the managers had the same.idea and told the coworker I mentioned it to. She told the cranky one and she said it was jasons idea not mine and blah blah blah. She pissed me off so much. Plus the other lady at lunch making a comment that my lunch has way too much fat. Felt like telling her its none if her business to worry or cry over what I eat.


----------



## Baristar (Dec 23, 2011)

To the Target webmaster guy in Minnesota:

Please make eHR compatible to more than just Internet Explorer. It's a sh*tty browser, and now less than 40% of Americans actually use it. I'd like to be able to check my pay statements without having to go to the library (the one by my house is closed for renovation) or fight to use the one '90's desktop in TSC during my breaks.

Seriously, you could hire a college student programmer to fix it pretty easily. You cannot possibly be that cheap.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Dec 23, 2011)

Baristar said:


> To the Target webmaster guy in Minnesota:
> 
> Please make eHR compatible to more than just Internet Explorer. It's a sh*tty browser, and now less than 40% of Americans actually use it. I'd like to be able to check my pay statements without having to go to the library (the one by my house is closed for renovation) or fight to use the one '90's desktop in TSC during my breaks.
> 
> Seriously, you could hire a college student programmer to fix it pretty easily. You cannot possibly be that cheap.



Ditto.  And wouldn't it be great to be able to check your schedule at home?


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 23, 2011)

Baristar said:


> To the Target webmaster guy in Minnesota:
> 
> Please make eHR compatible to more than just Internet Explorer. It's a sh*tty browser, and now less than 40% of Americans actually use it. I'd like to be able to check my pay statements without having to go to the library (the one by my house is closed for renovation) or fight to use the one '90's desktop in TSC during my breaks.
> 
> Seriously, you could hire a college student programmer to fix it pretty easily. You cannot possibly be that cheap.



This!


----------



## dutifulTM (Dec 23, 2011)

There is a reason why I am requesting so and so department to pick up the line when a guest calls - it's because what the guest wants is in YOUR department.  So, yes, I am POed at the fact that you kept picking up, telling guests 'it's not my department' and hanging up on them. Guess who gets to deal with them when they call back, upset?  Yep, me!

I hope they don't keep you.


----------



## Target Annie (Dec 23, 2011)

when Spot is generous to provide food to feed us, it would be nice not to act like you're at a freaking buffet and overload your plate. Oh, and no, you shouldn't be making yourself a doggy bag large enough to feed your family.


----------



## watchdog9000 (Dec 23, 2011)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Ditto.  And wouldn't it be great to be able to check your schedule at home?


 With the way our schedules change, this would never work for our store. Well it would work, but people would never be in at the right times hah!


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 23, 2011)

Baristar said:


> You cannot possibly be that cheap.



Yeh, they can...


----------



## itvgeo (Dec 24, 2011)

dutifulTM said:


> I am POed at the fact that you kept picking up, telling guests 'it's not my department' and hanging up on them.




Really? Some people are kind of stupid.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 24, 2011)

itvgeo said:


> Really? Some people are kind of stupid.



I did the opposite of that today. While trying to help a guest with an automotive question, I got an electronics call that was on the same line. It turned out that another TM had picked up the automotive call and finished with the guest before I got back to the phone. #communicationfail


----------



## Guest Attendant (Dec 30, 2011)

Target Annie said:


> when Spot is generous to provide food to feed us, it would be nice not to act like you're at a freaking buffet and overload your plate. Oh, and no, you shouldn't be making yourself a doggy bag large enough to feed your family.



Word. At walmart they gave us a BBQ (yes at 2am) and I sdidnt even get a burger becuse some dumb asses got two or even three burgers.


----------



## Guest Attendant (Dec 30, 2011)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Ditto.  And wouldn't it be great to be able to check your schedule at home?



At walmart we can do this. Matter of fact its home or the work computers. Past two weeks, current week and the next two weeks is what we can view. They don't post paper ones. Even their employee website is formatted to fit on mobile devices so you could check it on the go too.


----------



## dek067 (Dec 30, 2011)

i hired a kid outta high school several years ago and after a few minor bumps, he's developed into a very talented team member. his etl had talked to him about temporarily forgoing his next semester in college (he would be required to do an internship in his field) for regular/online classes to take a tl position with target. he's been very conflicted with the decision.
he is scheduled on pog for two weeks. wondered why, but then he told me today that he's leaving in two weeks for a job in his new field and asked to work with my team his last few days.
so, to that one team member: i'm so glad that you worked things out in your life so you could get your degree in a field that i KNOW you are going to be AMAZING at. you give me courage and the hope to succeed! congratulations! (hope that's not too mushy  )


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 30, 2011)

Dek, it is not too mushy. He has a great deal of respect for you.


----------



## DotWarner (Dec 31, 2011)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Dek, it is not too mushy. He has a great deal of respect for you.



I think it's the other way around.  Dek's saying that to the TM who's with him for his last two weeks at Target.  Either way, it's not too mushy.


----------



## wilwum (Dec 31, 2011)

To that one GSTL: I really appreciate the way that regardless of the fact that I always respond to your calls for backups you decide to continuously be ridiculously rude to me. I also LOVE the fact that you'll let all of your actual cashiers that are around me go on break or do other tasks and not let me get back to the sales floor to do my primary job.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Jan 1, 2012)

mamak1 said:


> He really is....we just got a new ETL-HR and even SHE'S amazed at how "hands on" he is. She came from a ULV store and was used to jumping on the lanes when back up was needed, but says her STL there was rarely even out on the floor.  Ours is ALWAYS out on the floor, interacting with guests (some even know him by name), will help guests with carry-outs, back-up wherever needed, and is an all around nice guy. He's been with Spot for 22+ years, started as a cashier back in college, and has worked his way through the ranks. I seriously couldn't ask for a better "boss"



I love stl's that came up through the ranks.  I've had the pleasure of working for a few.  They are always the best!


----------



## Baristar (Jan 1, 2012)

mamak1 said:


> He really is....we just got a new ETL-HR and even SHE'S amazed at how "hands on" he is. She came from a ULV store and was used to jumping on the lanes when back up was needed, but says her STL there was rarely even out on the floor.  Ours is ALWAYS out on the floor, interacting with guests (some even know him by name), will help guests with carry-outs, back-up wherever needed, and is an all around nice guy. He's been with Spot for 22+ years, started as a cashier back in college, and has worked his way through the ranks. I seriously couldn't ask for a better "boss"



Unheard of at my store. I have seen our STL three times in the 5 months I've worked with Spot (and I don't always work at Starbucks, or on weekends). To most of the regular employees he's a shadowy figure, and several of my coworkers' only experiences interacting with him was when he screamed at them for being out of uniform. He looked so bitter and unfriendly when I saw him, and didn't say hello back to me.


----------



## Barcode (Jan 1, 2012)

wilwum said:


> To that one GSTL: I really appreciate the way that regardless of the fact that I always respond to your calls for backups you decide to continuously be ridiculously rude to me. I also LOVE the fact that you'll let all of your actual cashiers that are around me go on break or do other tasks and not let me get back to the sales floor to do my primary job.



If cashiers are going on break while you are backing up, it is probably because it was their scheduled time to go on break. We don't "wait" until it slows down to send people on break, because then you have 3-4 people who are supposed to go on break at once and it creates more problems.


----------



## wilwum (Jan 1, 2012)

I realize that sometimes people have to go on break at the right time, I've seen nightmarish occasions where half the front end goes on break at the same time. The sending cashiers to zone One Spot while I have guests waiting at my lane is what bothers me. Our GSAs and other GSTL are wonderful about getting us out of their quickly when we're on backup.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 1, 2012)

I always feel bad when I leave my lane to go on break/lunch and I hear the "additional cashiers to the front lanes." But like Imerzan said, we have to try and keep up with the break schedule so everyone gets their required breaks and we don't have like 4 cashiers on break at the same time. Our GSTL/GSAs are usually pretty good about getting backups back to the floor quickly though.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 1, 2012)

wilwum said:


> I realize that sometimes people have to go on break at the right time, I've seen nightmarish occasions where half the front end goes on break at the same time. The sending cashiers to zone One Spot while I have guests waiting at my lane is what bothers me. Our GSAs and other GSTL are wonderful about getting us out of their quickly when we're on backup.


Grab them as you are going backup. Remind them to look up at thE lanes & jump on.


----------



## Santee (Jan 5, 2012)

To that one TM, stop blocking my aisle with your carts and tubs and pushing mine away when we're pulling batches.

Oh and stop putting your hba boxes on my pallet of PLUG ,they are on opposite sides of the store!


----------



## targetismylife09 (Jan 5, 2012)

To that one target.com "team member" who rudely* hung up on me* when I was trying to help a guest navigate your impossible return center..... I wish I could reach through the phone line to India and smack you.....:wacko2:


----------



## wifey954 (Jan 6, 2012)

^^^^^^ hahahahahaha I hateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee calling our guest relations and target refund authorization!!!!! Like no lie I hate it with a SERIOUS passion!


----------



## wifey954 (Jan 6, 2012)

The way I do breaks and lunches is basically like this. lets say on an opening shift. At our store it goes like this:
My ETL-GE has made the schedule recently to where the closing cashiers are working 5.50 hours or 5.75 that way they don't need a meal unless they are asked to extend, which only happens if we have a call out or something... this has helped a lot...


                              BREAK                        MEAL                      LAST BREAK (7.50 hours or more)
8am cashier    10:15am                       12:15                           2:30

8am cashier    10:30am                       12:45pm                     2:45

9am cashier     11am                             1:15pm

10am cashier is actually the cash office TM, she will go on her break at 10 as soon as she is finished with the CO; 10am>> meal is @ 11:45am

11am cashier   1:45pm                        3pm

12pm cashier    2pm                            4pm

12:30pm cashier 2:15 pm                    4:30

1pm cashier        3pm

4pm cashier... >> so  on and so forth



this is how ii do them every one of mi shifts. The service desk and I wait until 11am when the photo TM comes in. I will not send more then one cashier at a time. Unless we get really backed up. 1st breaks and meals are done by their 4th hour. this always works and I have not had one TM go into compliance. I let the cart attendants work out their own breaks and lunches as long as both sides are completely filled with carts and the restroom check is complete. if they are going on a 15, there should be enough carts to cover for a half hour...if going on a meal,   there should be enough to cover for an hour. Sometimes I will try and have a salesfloor TM help out with carts if we are running low. 





Hardlinesmaster said:


> Grab them as you are going backup. Remind them to look up at thE lanes & jump on.


----------



## Barcode (Jan 6, 2012)

To the 2 cashiers who decided to turn their lights off at the SAME TIME and go to the restroom. WTF? I already pulled off one cashier to help me push candy, and you guys left us with only 1 cashier (this was early morning). Because of that, I had to listen to a guest yell at me about not having an express lane open, and how they had to wait forever. Way to go guys, I felt no pity in ratting you both out to the GSTL when they came in.

Not like its hard to let your GSA/GSTL know you need to leave your lane, so we can make sure we have proper coverage....


----------



## wifey954 (Jan 6, 2012)

*to that one TM....*

lmao I am not that mean. I won't complain to the GSTL I will just pull them both to the side and in a nice way let them know that they need to let me know that need to step away. That if they wouldn't mind taking turns that way I can just hop on really quick and let the LOD know or have the service desk cover. Candy is always done in the morning seeing how it is still slow and they can turn off their lights and just walk around with the double deckern cart. Once it hits about 11am/12pm  ill have them turn their lights on, ill get a hand basket and fill it with candy/gum and hand it to a cashier on the service desk side, middle and market side and they can work on it between guests. At night and sometimes if there coverage during the day we will have someone (preferably photo) push strays in one spot and the freight.  


** to the LOD that forgets to tell you about the 2 call outs and one TM that will be coming in late, 2 hours after their shift was supposed to start. You have been on back up and stuck at the service desk dealing with a guest who insists the cashier purposely gave them the wrong amount of change, took it for themselves and then left. That for the past 20 mins while the LOD covers the front  you have been stuck there tryingggg to step away long enough to hand out breaks... and when you ask the LOD to send the next cashier for their meal, they are not sure what's what and have to be walked through it.

To the cashier who calls you over for a price challenge difference of $3 ($10.99 to  $7.99)....The lane light has been blinking and you are in the middle of whipping down the handicapped restroom because some chick decided to leave her tampon on the seat and smear blood all over the place..so when you ask the LOD or another TL to get it they are conveniently with another guest in mini seasonal trying to figure out whats hit 70% off and LOD oh yea she's of course in the back by the compactor and can't leave, so when you do go to help the guest they are pissed that the TM can't just change it. Come to find out that it was an ETL for another store..who ends up taking you to the side and nooo she didn't mind waiting but was concerned that had this happen to another guest, and that ONE guest filled out a survey, our score would drop.... loll <<< ^^^ all true stories that happen to me recently! 


To those TM's......


Imerzan said:


> To the 2 cashiers who decided to turn their lights off at the SAME TIME and go to the restroom. WTF? I already pulled off one cashier to help me push candy, and you guys left us with only 1 cashier (this was early morning). Because of that, I had to listen to a guest yell at me about not having an express lane open, and how they had to wait forever. Way to go guys, I felt no pity in ratting you both out to the GSTL when they came in.
> 
> Not like its hard to let your GSA/GSTL know you need to leave your lane, so we can make sure we have proper coverage....


----------



## sassybobo (Jan 6, 2012)

To the CTL, please stop breaking down wine endcaps and push them back for me to put up...do your job, I don't have time to do mine and yours too.!


----------



## babytrees (Jan 8, 2012)

to the store's TL's please, please, please start abiding by the call out guidelines. Too many call outs on closing shifts make it tough on the rest of us to get our jobs done. To the 3 team members who are constantly calling out....just quit, please.


----------



## calimero (Jan 9, 2012)

To my fellow flow TM,could you push the truck like the rest  of us,and not do pulls from A and B....could you pick stuff up that are heavier than a pencil!.
And stop complaining that you are diabetic! I have been diabetic for the past 20 years,and it is amazing,i can lift a bottle of tide without a problem !!!!


----------



## skk123 (Jan 23, 2012)

To the one Cashier girl who got randomly chosen to be trained at the service desk...

Its painfully obvious you don't like it and don't want to do it.  But, please don't hand things to me and go "dude, can you defect this."  Especially when i'm with a line of guests and you want to go flirt with the GSA, and then whine when i tell you to do it because i know you know how.  Yeah i know you're cute and can get just about any guy in the store to do your work for you, so on behalf of the rest of the SDTMs who wont tell you like it is:  go tell the GSTL not to schedule you at the desk anymore, do us all a favor and go back to being a cashier.

What's worse is that this girl actually considered applying for GSA.


----------



## wifey954 (Jan 26, 2012)

Aside from this situation, I believe that every cashier and register trained TM's should also be trained at the serivce desk. I know a few TM's who are sheduled back there and slack off. I tell them that they either get to work or I will switch them for another cashier who is also trained back there. 



skk123 said:


> To the one Cashier girl who got randomly chosen to be trained at the service desk...
> 
> Its painfully obvious you don't like it and don't want to do it.  But, please don't hand things to me and go "dude, can you defect this."  Especially when i'm with a line of guests and you want to go flirt with the GSA, and then whine when i tell you to do it because i know you know how.  Yeah i know you're cute and can get just about any guy in the store to do your work for you, so on behalf of the rest of the SDTMs who wont tell you like it is:  go tell the GSTL not to schedule you at the desk anymore, do us all a favor and go back to being a cashier.
> 
> What's worse is that this girl actually considered applying for GSA.


----------



## wilwum (Jan 28, 2012)

wifey954 said:


> Aside from this situation, I believe that every cashier and register trained TM's should also be trained at the serivce desk. I know a few TM's who are sheduled back there and slack off. I tell them that they either get to work or I will switch them for another cashier who is also trained back there.



I agree. We tend to have periods of time where there is no one at guest service and I'll be up there sorting my reshop and inevitably a few guests will walk up. It drives me crazy that I can't just help guests that come up and I have to get on the walkie for someone to actually come over there. The guests always give me a "you work here why can't you help me" look. :/


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 28, 2012)

wifey954 said:


> Aside from this situation, I believe that every cashier and register trained TM's should also be trained at the serivce desk. I know a few TM's who are sheduled back there and slack off. I tell them that they either get to work or I will switch them for another cashier who is also trained back there.



I agree to a certain extent. I believe that those cashiers who display competence should at least have the service desk processes explained to them so they have some idea of what goes on away from the lanes (return policy, how registries work, what only Guest Service can do for guests, etc.). If there are enough hours for them to actually be trained over there, then that's even better.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 29, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> If there are enough hours for them to actually be trained over there, then that's even better.



Training hrs? THIS time of year? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *runs laughing hysterically through the halls*


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 29, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Training hrs? THIS time of year? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *runs laughing hysterically through the halls*



Our ETLs claim that there will be training hours in February or March for those who want to cross-train (we'll see about that). One of the Hardlines TLs told me he thinks they should train this time of year because a quieter store would be a better learning environment than the craziness of Christmahanukkwanzivus season. But of course, corporate would never do anything logical like that...


----------



## wilwum (Jan 29, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Our ETLs claim that there will be training hours in February or March for those who want to cross-train (we'll see about that). One of the Hardlines TLs told me he thinks they should train this time of year because a quieter store would be a better learning environment than the craziness of Christmahanukkwanzivus season. But of course, corporate would never do anything logical like that...



It was announced at huddle this morning that we should consider being cross trained to prepare for fourth quarter. Our ETL-HR that was LOD this morning chuckled as she was reading that though.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 31, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Training hrs? THIS time of year? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *runs laughing hysterically through the halls*



Red, I heard your laughing back in seasonal!


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ahem, I will attempt to comport myself (note, I said ATTEMPT).


----------



## babytrees (Feb 1, 2012)

to the LOD's who think the store can look anywhere near decent with less than 10 people working a closing shift....:\ We had 3 no call no shows yesterday and 2 call outs....as far I know I was the only one called in. (I work in a must staff (for our store) position). Seriously, that is at least 18 hours of payroll that could have been covered and guests wouldn't be griping up a storm about the 10-15 minute check out time. 

To the HQ-please send us our new STL quickly and make him a good one....he's going to need to be we are a drama bunch.

To my TL-don't shut me out when I come to you with a concern...I like you as a person but you need to work on the leadership stuff.


----------



## Barcode (Feb 1, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to the LOD's who think the store can look anywhere near decent with less than 10 people working a closing shift....:\ We had 3 no call no shows yesterday and 2 call outs....as far I know I was the only one called in. (I work in a must staff (for our store) position). Seriously, that is at least 18 hours of payroll that could have been covered and guests wouldn't be griping up a storm about the 10-15 minute check out time.
> 
> To the HQ-please send us our new STL quickly and make him a good one....he's going to need to be we are a drama bunch.
> 
> To my TL-don't shut me out when I come to you with a concern...I like you as a person but you need to work on the leadership stuff.



Right now payroll is really tight, and most call ins/no call no shows can't be filled back.. Least thats how it is at my AA+ store right now...


----------



## AssetsProtection (Feb 2, 2012)

To that cart attendant that has been working at this store for 16 years, who leaves 5 carts of defectives for me to take back as soon as my shift starts,who never gives food ave there break untill I get there,who leaves the cart well half full... lanes full of hangers and reshop. I thankyou.... I thankyou because of me picking up your slack without any problem I was made team trainer before I even hit 60 days. Top Performer for the front end twice and safety recognition of the month twice... All the TL's love me and hate you I wonder why they wont fire you sometimes.

Oh and P.S next time you talk about behind my back. Make sure it isnt to any of the new cart attendants that "I" trained.


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 2, 2012)

Carts said:


> To that cart attendant that has been working at this store for 16 years, who leaves 5 carts of defectives for me to take back as soon as my shift starts,who never gives food ave there break untill I get there,who leaves the cart well half full... lanes full of hangers and reshop. I thankyou.... I thankyou because of me picking up your slack without any problem I was made team trainer before I even hit 60 days. Top Performer for the front end twice and safety recognition of the month twice... All the TL's love me and hate you I wonder why they wont fire you sometimes.
> 
> Oh and P.S next time you talk about behind my back. Make sure it isnt to any of the new cart attendants that "I" trained.


CA for 16 years...needs to go find something new.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Feb 2, 2012)

buliSBI said:


> CA for 16 years...needs to go find something new.



True.

Last one. To the team member that recieved my check and *so called *didnt see my name ,address ,and tried to cash it.. knowing that it wasnt yours.. thanks for making me wait all the way till next pay before HR could get me my money...B****


----------



## babytrees (Feb 3, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> Right now payroll is really tight, and most call ins/no call no shows can't be filled back.. Least thats how it is at my AA+ store right now...



we had a district la de de da come in 3 times in the last month and each of those times has mentioned that the store is empty and looks like crud. The second time she talked to the ETL's about not hoarding payroll hours. We got some hours back BUT this week has been full of call outs and no call/no shows....I am talking about half the hours so far this week. Couldn't we have gotten a couple of people in for a total of 10 hours one of those nights? I am the closing fitting room operator and every night this week I have also zoned men's and shoes (and infant hardlines one night). I don't mind doing it but those poor areas have only had superficial zones because I can only really get at them the last few hours while also watching the fitting room.Yesterday we had somebody steal $600 worth of stuff because there was just not enough help.

Which leads me to my complaint of the night....to that one team member...is it too much to ask that you get off your fat butt and do something...even putting two pair of underwear on new hangers? Snide comments don't help either....yes, I've gotten all of the shifts this week because I show up AND work....interesting concept for the other fitting room trained people.

I will now get off my soap box.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 3, 2012)

Carts said:


> True.
> 
> Last one. To the team member that recieved my check and *so called *didnt see my name ,address ,and tried to cash it.. knowing that it wasnt yours.. thanks for making me wait all the way till next pay before HR could get me my money...B****



that sucks!! We had that accidentally happen about a month and a half ago and they were able to get the person their money that day.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Feb 3, 2012)

That's why you get direct deposit lol.


----------



## Gretta (Feb 3, 2012)

Babytrees, I know exactly what you mean.  I also do closing fitting room / operator, and there is almost never anyone in mens and shoes.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 3, 2012)

To the "borrowed tech", I don't care HOW you do it at YOUR store, when one of us _politely_ explains to you how we do it at OUR store, don't spend the next 5 minutes telling us how "none of the stores you've ever worked at have done things that way."  Maybe THAT'S why our pharmacy is "all green" and always ends up MUCH higher on reviews/audits/visits/etc. than yours!

Oh, and also, at OUR pharmacy, we add ALL of the water to the suspensions....thanks for making the pharmacist have to contact the guest AND file an incident report, not to mention, possibly endangering the young guest!!!


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 3, 2012)

mamak1 said:


> To the "borrowed tech", I don't care HOW you do it at YOUR store, when one of us _politely_ explains to you how we do it at OUR store, don't spend the next 5 minutes telling us how "none of the stores you've ever worked at have done things that way."  Maybe THAT'S why our pharmacy is "all green" and always ends up MUCH higher on reviews/audits/visits/etc. than yours!
> 
> Oh, and also, at OUR pharmacy, we add ALL of the water to the suspensions....thanks for making the pharmacist have to contact the guest AND file an incident report, not to mention, possibly endangering the young guest!!!



Is it me or is that a bit scary?


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sounds like a final to me...


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 3, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Sounds like a final to me...



Sounds like a lawsuit had you guys not known about it and had the pharmacist call them.


----------



## Barcode (Feb 5, 2012)

babytrees said:


> we had a district la de de da come in 3 times in the last month and each of those times has mentioned that the store is empty and looks like crud. The second time she talked to the ETL's about not hoarding payroll hours. We got some hours back BUT this week has been full of call outs and no call/no shows....I am talking about half the hours so far this week. Couldn't we have gotten a couple of people in for a total of 10 hours one of those nights? I am the closing fitting room operator and every night this week I have also zoned men's and shoes (and infant hardlines one night). I don't mind doing it but those poor areas have only had superficial zones because I can only really get at them the last few hours while also watching the fitting room.Yesterday we had somebody steal $600 worth of stuff because there was just not enough help.
> 
> Which leads me to my complaint of the night....to that one team member...is it too much to ask that you get off your fat butt and do something...even putting two pair of underwear on new hangers? Snide comments don't help either....yes, I've gotten all of the shifts this week because I show up AND work....interesting concept for the other fitting room trained people.
> 
> I will now get off my soap box.



sounds like your store has some problems lol.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Feb 5, 2012)

.....Yesterday we had somebody steal $600 worth of stuff because there was just not enough help.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Unique way to get rid of go backs...  LOL!!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Feb 6, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Unique way to get rid of go backs...  LOL!!




That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## wilwum (Feb 6, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Unique way to get rid of go backs...  LOL!!



I always end up having to throw half the market reshop cart into the defective bin because people do things like put 24 packs of soda on top of a whole can full of chips, cereal boxes, and other fragile items.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 6, 2012)

Nuthin' like finding a pound of hamburger under a pile of canned goods, either. Ew.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 6, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Nuthin' like finding a pound of hamburger under a pile of canned goods, either. Ew.



Sounds like someone needs to be reminded not to put perishables in their reshop bin...


----------



## Megaparsec (Feb 7, 2012)

To whoever reshopped my backstock cart. That was a backstock cart. You'll note it had multiples of several items--that alone should clue you in that it's a backstock cart. Then when you went to push them back on the shelf, did you notice how you had to balance them awkwardly to get them to kind of fit? That's because it was a backstock cart.

I spent the time taking them off the shelf, you spent the time putting them back on the shelf, now someone else will have to take them down. You just tripled the work we needed to do.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 7, 2012)

to the closing LOD tonight....thank you for calling in people to work softlines tonight!!  Thank you for also zoning along side us both tonight and last Tuesday. And thanks for being somebody I can tease with (she is the one who is closing with me when all hell breaks loose so I told her to not to take it personally when I call out on nights she closes..lol)


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 9, 2012)

To the newbies in the BR...

please do not stack larger boxes on top of smaller boxes ON THE TOP SHELF. It's basic physics. When I'm backstocking, something is going to fall. 

I'm also curious as to why we're training a bunch of new people in the backroom when we have several people who are already trained, need hours, and don't suck...

It's been a long week, can you tell?


----------



## dek067 (Feb 10, 2012)

to that one etl on my very bad day:
that's it. you were the one who broke my back. i've ran myself silly the last seven years for my team and to make you look good. you are an unappreciative ass, and i hope the next tl you get really busts your balls. you lack compassion and honesty. i hate that you have taken the job i once loved and turned it into some loathesome stepping stool to make others feel inferior and for your own personal gain. each and every day you walk into the building is my own personal hell, and i am counting down the days i can be rid of you.

ps. now i know why you always wanted my leadership status to "send up to the district as an example". i saw you typing yours on the computer today... and i also saw my status laying there, which YOU COPIED ALMOST WORD FOR WORD. changing that "tl" to "etl" and adding your name DOES NOT MAKE IT YOURS. great to know that my lack of degree completion would make communicating on a higher level an opportunity for me. (sorry guys, my days are just getting rougher. think its time to find some spot remover!!!)


----------



## dek067 (Feb 10, 2012)

to my entire team,
thanks for your hard work today. i know it was long and tough, and i appreciate you backstocking the six flats of garbage we had left. you guys make my job worthwhile. so, i'm thinking for some some fun recognition in a couple of weeks, we'll paintball


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 10, 2012)

Here, dek, for all your hard work. *passes a book of coupons for free massages*


----------



## StaticSun (Feb 10, 2012)

You're right, SrHLTL. There doesn't need to be two GSAs and a GSTL up at the front lanes at the same time, despite the GSTL is doing his paperwork in the office and the other GSA is on a lane. Not a problem, the GSTL can come out and watch the lanes and I'll go help you push the pfresh order. 

Please, how dare you come up to me later and complain when I call for backup. The other GSA and GSTL have left for the day, and the closing GSA is in the backroom getting much-needed supplies for cafe. It doesn't matter if I'm scheduled as a cashier, I'm still expected to do GSA duties if needed. 

Please don't be a hypocrite. One moment you're telling me it's alright to come back and help you push. But, god forbid I step off of a lane and speedweave when the "main" GSTL/GSA asks me too, uh oh!!

I'm so glad I'm not working with you this weekend.


----------



## Barcode (Feb 11, 2012)

Yep... nothing I hate more than sales floor giving attitude about backing up. Backing up the lanes is a lot more important than your work unless you are helping a guest. Guest service is first, tasks second.


----------



## wilwum (Feb 11, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> Yep... nothing I hate more than sales floor giving attitude about backing up. Backing up the lanes is a lot more important than your work unless you are helping a guest. Guest service is first, tasks second.



On the other hand, if we don't have product on the shelves, the guests can't buy anything. In my opinion, it's much better to think of it as achieving the perfect balance between guest service and tasks. That being said, I always respond to backup.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 11, 2012)

It's a team effort.


----------



## wilwum (Feb 11, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It's a team effort.



Agreed. I think one of the largest problems facing my store is that we forget we're all supposed to be one team.


----------



## LuckyinLV (Feb 20, 2012)

To that one team member on the line: I appreciate your ability to count, and yes 2+4=6, but if the break-out box isn't numbered 6 (stationary) than it is not mine! We're a store near schools and Stationary is always heavy with multiple carts per isle. I don't have time to drop off the break outs back to the back room....I do Stationary break-out, HBA, Chemicals, and them hopefully Pets before 8am break..


----------



## targetwillbethedeathofme (Feb 20, 2012)

*rawr*

To the presentation team, I can not always be around you and carry you. I have business walks, status' and reviews. Please learn to set an aisle completely stop scanning research before pushing everything!  Learn to prioritize!!!!


----------



## dustbunny (Feb 20, 2012)

To my HL Team Lead. You're completely awesome, BUT when I'm working revisions in electronics, that does not mean I'm covering electronics. I will be happy to help you out when you get overwhelmed, but I do not appreciate you dumping your department on me ....


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 21, 2012)

To whoever built the two pallets of ISM signing  --  your crappy job of putting together the pallet has made me have to order six signs.
I don't know if they will come in on time.
If you don't know how to build a pallet that doesn't destroy the signs you should get another job.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 21, 2012)

To the new GSTL: I know you're totally new to Target and you're still learning, so don't be afraid to listen to your underlings if they know how to do something that you don't. For example, I've worked on the floor before, so I would be more than happy to help you with Item Search. Also, if you want to be able to lead your team effectively, you need to get to know your team.


----------



## Randomness (Feb 21, 2012)

To my ETL-HL, you rock!  Thanks for all of the support you give us, and for taking a sincere interest in our areas. I've been dreading each shift for the last couple of weeks to the point of making myself physically ill, but you made my shift tonight not horrible. You're still fairly new though, and I really hope they don't beat that out of you.


----------



## Target Chick (Feb 22, 2012)

"To that one photo tm, paper has specific sides on the printer. 5x7 and 8x10 on the left, all 4x6 on the right. Putting the premium 4x6 on the left side CAUSES JAMS. You will have less jams if you follow it this way! Also, I leave notes to make your life easier, not to make you mad. " ~band_rules16

I am the ONLY photo trained TM at my store.  I've worked with the GS TMs as much as I'm able to (w/o hours and during slow times as GSA), but I still have a couple of people who INSIST I'm wrong and that they know best.  I went to work yesterday to discover my metafix was prompting "wet floor" and one of my hoses was leaking water.  Nobody called it in because they were waiting to see what would happen...seriously?!?

Except, I think we do our paper differently.  I keep premium 4x6 on the left (and switch out 5x7 and 8x10 as needed) and basic 4x6 on the right.  Since the majority of people use basic 4x6, I tell people to not ever take it out of the machine unless it's empty and needs to be changed.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 22, 2012)

Target Chick said:


> "To that one photo tm, paper has specific sides on the printer. 5x7 and 8x10 on the left, all 4x6 on the right. Putting the premium 4x6 on the left side CAUSES JAMS. You will have less jams if you follow it this way! Also, I leave notes to make your life easier, not to make you mad. " ~band_rules16
> 
> I am the ONLY photo trained TM at my store.  I've worked with the GS TMs as much as I'm able to (w/o hours and during slow times as GSA), but I still have a couple of people who INSIST I'm wrong and that they know best.  I went to work yesterday to discover my metafix was prompting "wet floor" and one of my hoses was leaking water.  Nobody called it in because they were waiting to see what would happen...seriously?!?
> 
> Except, I think we do our paper differently.  I keep premium 4x6 on the left (and switch out 5x7 and 8x10 as needed) and basic 4x6 on the right.  Since the majority of people use basic 4x6, I tell people to not ever take it out of the machine unless it's empty and needs to be changed.



Oh, this so much! Our machine is temperamental, so putting the paper in with 4x6 on the right and enlargements on the left seems to keep it happy, until a TM who doesn't know what's going on switches the premium to the left side. Thus we have major paper jams. 

There's one TM who *insists* on being the one to change filters on Saturdays when she works. As a result, we've had chemical spills for the last two months that don't get cleaned up. When we (or the GSTL) ask her about it, she just claims she's not trained and doesn't know any better. Um, you make sure you're the one that does it and you've been in there over two months...REALLY?! Take some responsibility.

And there was this gem today...I worked price accuracy this morning when the photo TM calls me up to the lab. The test strip (attached to the leader card) got lost in our machine while she was trying to print the control strips. She does the usual pulling out the rollers and checking for jams that way, but then calls me in. I check a couple other places and finally tell her to call Kodak. I'm price accuracy today, so it's not my responsibility. She hands me the phone and tells me she hates calling. Now I understand why our lab went to heck last fall when I was on LOA...because no one does anything! 
By the time I left at 11:30, our printer was down and our prints-in-seconds kiosk was down in addition to our pig on wheels constantly beeping in the backroom. I hope she called the latter two in. 

I just wish TMs would take responsibility for things. Oh, a guest wants you to check another store for that item? Well, go to the fitting room and look up the phone number of the store they want to check. Oh, we're not sure if we can ship out some of this price change salvage? Call the 800 number yourself, don't make chargebacks do it. Oh, the camera recycling box is full? Close it up so we can ship it out and put in a new one. Oh you don't have lockup keys so you can't do the electronics/MMB CAFs? Call the LOD or go upstairs to find the TM that has them that's on break. 

I really do like some of my coworkers, but a LOT of them make me want to *headdesk*


----------



## Target Chick (Feb 22, 2012)

Did you unlock the rollers and pull all of them out??  That's usually where I find my test strips...or the leader strips...or both.  It's gotten so bad, that when the tech calls, he automatically asks for me.  Even though I'm GSA, the tech has asked the GSTL and the ETL-GE to schedule me photo once a week so I can do cleaning in the machine.  Actually taking out the rollers and boxes and getting in there with gloves, sponge, and soap.  So what do they do??  Schedule me as the closing service desk TM.  I agree...some coworkers are amazing, but those who aren't...really aren't.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 22, 2012)

Target Chick said:


> Did you unlock the rollers and pull all of them out??  That's usually where I find my test strips...or the leader strips...or both.  It's gotten so bad, that when the tech calls, he automatically asks for me.  Even though I'm GSA, the tech has asked the GSTL and the ETL-GE to schedule me photo once a week so I can do cleaning in the machine.  Actually taking out the rollers and boxes and getting in there with gloves, sponge, and soap.  So what do they do??  Schedule me as the closing service desk TM.  I agree...some coworkers are amazing, but those who aren't...really aren't.



Yup, we took out all the rollers and the dryer cover. The TM said she could see some paper in the dryer but couldn't tell if it was the control strip or not. I guess I'll find out tomorrow if we got it fixed. It just seemed like everything came crashing down in photo today. Over the summer it was me and this other guy that were the main photo TMs. He's been doing it for 3 years and knows how to fix almost anything, and if he can't fix it, then he calls. I take what I can apart but usually end up calling. We both took LOAs at the same time last fall, which is when the problems started.  Both of us came back during the holidays so things started running smoother. I figured we were due for problems. ardon:


----------



## Target Annie (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks to the team member who listened to me today, assured me I am not crazy, and sincerely cared about my feelings. You are awesome - which is why I know you will probably get the promotion outside of spot soon. Good for you and thanks.


----------



## wilwum (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you to the team member who came back to the floor to check on me after close tonight  I'm glad you didn't leave me to finish zone and reshop by myself without even knowing the rest of the team had left.


----------



## itvgeo (Feb 23, 2012)

wilwum said:


> Thank you to the team member who came back to the floor to check on me after close tonight  I'm glad you didn't leave me to finish zone and reshop by myself without even knowing the rest of the team had left.



That's an abnormality.


----------



## wilwum (Feb 23, 2012)

itvgeo said:


> That's an abnormality.



Abnormal that someone would help or abnormal to be left like that?


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 23, 2012)

wilwum said:


> Thank you to the team member who came back to the floor to check on me after close tonight  I'm glad you didn't leave me to finish zone and reshop by myself without even knowing the rest of the team had left.



This has happened a few times when cashiers get sent out to do reshop after close with no walkies. Depending on who's closing TL/LOD, they'll make a general announcement. If I'm closing and they don't, I try to make sure we have everybody before we go. I've been forgotten a couple times when I first started. It's no fun.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 23, 2012)

A few good and a few bad:

The good
To our door guard for remodel - you totally rock. You help clean the signing room and do our backroom price change. You're totally willing to learn how to pull and want to learn other areas. You're one of the few bright spots in my day. 
To our guest service remodel team - GTCs to all of you for being ready to help show guests where things have moved. I know it's your job, but I never hear anyone complain (other than at the end of their shift because their feet are tired!) 
To the support LOD today - you're way cooler than some of our ETLs. Can we keep you? 
To chargebacks - thanks for answering all my questions and showing me a few tips for price change special handling. My life gets easier when I don't have to individually bag twenty lipsticks. 

The bad
Newbies in the BR - please stop complaining about pulls and backstock. It's your job. If you don't want to be scheduled back there, you should have stayed in your old positions. I keep trying to get scheduled back there (to help fill gaps) and yet you get shifts and I don't. Hey, but if you want to trade...
Photo - I have reminded you CONSTANTLY ALL WEEK to call metafix about our waste transfer unit (pig on wheels). It's been beeping and flashing "check pump" for *three days* now. Don't tell me "you don't have time". Something is broken back there. We can't filter chemicals or even empty chemicals if you don't call. If it's not done by Monday, I'm going to throw lots and lots of things. 
And for those who do the schedule - I still hate mine. Also, why did you schedule pfresh training DURING SPRING BREAK when a LOT of people are going to be gone?? 
AM Operator - I can't fix the fitting room. I can't change the system of how we sort. I know it was implemented by our old STL who is no longer with us, but that's a TL or ETL thing to change it. Every day I see you, you complain about the nighttime softlines team. I can't change that either. They've had 3 people for the entire sales floor every night since remodel started. I can't fix that. I'm sorry I can't make the reshop go away or train people correctly because I only work in the mornings. The best I can do is leave reminders for the closing operator by the phone. Can you please stop complaining? 

I only worked a 5.5 hour shift today and wow...I was annoyed when I left.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 23, 2012)

...and you got saddled with 8 hrs worth of aggravation!


----------



## Target Chick (Feb 24, 2012)

To my cashier:
I am so glad that you are always willing to go do reshop.  No, I will not let you go during back-up, please stop asking.  I will also never send you anywhere I can't see you.  Last time you took the "B" cart, you somehow ended up holding that cart over by the electronics boat.  In my store, B is up front, electronics in the back.  Also, you've only been here for an hour, it's not break time.  I will tell you when that time is upon us...I promise I will not forget.  I have never forgotten a break unless it was my own.  One more thing...I can only teach you about coupons so many times before I feel that you're just not listening to me.  I took over for you yesterday because you weren't doing anything correctly.  Target does not accept coupons that have been copied (especially if the coupon says "Void if copied, transferred, or scanned) or those without expiration dates.

To my food ave TM:
You rock!  Thanks for going above and beyond.  You did your dishes and helped out S-Bux with theirs because you noticed she was running behind.  You also kept asking me to send you guests so I wouldn't have to call for backup.  Thank you for helping to make my night better!!


----------



## lovecats (Feb 24, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> This has happened a few times when cashiers get sent out to do reshop after close with no walkies. Depending on who's closing TL/LOD, they'll make a general announcement. If I'm closing and they don't, I try to make sure we have everybody before we go. I've been forgotten a couple times when I first started. It's no fun.



We have 1 TL who will tell everyone with a walkie to hug a cashier.  :friends:


----------



## NoRedCards (Feb 24, 2012)

lovecats said:


> We have 1 TL who will tell everyone with a walkie to hug a cashier.  :friends:



Must be one of the newer ones, they used to leave me behind at least once a week.....


----------



## lovecats (Feb 24, 2012)

NoRedCards said:


> Must be one of the newer ones, they used to leave me behind at least once a week.....



She's a former GSTL now SL-TL who has been with Tgt for over 10 years.  She's good people.


----------



## frontendwizard (Feb 24, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> A few good and a few bad:
> 
> The bad
> Photo - I have reminded you CONSTANTLY ALL WEEK to call metafix about our waste transfer unit (pig on wheels). It's been beeping and flashing "check pump" for *three days* now. Don't tell me "you don't have time". Something is broken back there. We can't filter chemicals or even empty chemicals if you don't call. If it's not done by Monday, I'm going to throw lots and lots of things.



This can usually be fixed by flushing out the hoses attached. they attach to a hose and ill just run some hot water through them.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 24, 2012)

frontendwizard said:


> This can usually be fixed by flushing out the hoses attached. they attach to a hose and ill just run some hot water through them.



Good to know! I've been price change all week so I haven't had a chance to do it myself. I guess I'm more frustrated they wouldn't take responsibility for it.


----------



## Target Chick (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm having issues with my photo machine, too.  I've changed the bleach filter three times this week.  There are chunks coming from my waste tube that's connected to the Noritsu.  My tech is coming in because I taught someone else how to make phone calls.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 24, 2012)

To tonight's LOD, hardlines TL, and the rest of hardlines: thank you all for putting up with my noobness. I would've loved to actually train first, but we "don't have training hours yet" and our wonderful HR TL scheduled me on the floor anyways.


----------



## Target Chick (Feb 25, 2012)

To my GSTL:
Thanks for declaring that the GSAs aren't speedweaving through your powers of observation that somehow extend from the TSC to the lanes and therefore deciding to stop all front end projects from the hours of 12p-7p.  That cuts right into the openers defect time as well as FIFOing and working out McClane.  You've also decided that since we are poor GSAs, you need to stop taking GSTL shifts (or closing, or doing anything other that CO and office work), and sit on your tush in an office in front of a computer with your soda and chips.  You are such a great role model and I hope to be just like you one day...NOT!

To my minor cashiers:
I love you both!!  Thanks for making my day with all your AA jokes because, between the two of you, you keep me running for alcohol sales.

Dear TLOD this morning:
Just because I understand you are having a bad day doesn't mean you can be a grump to me.  I've worked with you enough that you should know how to talk to me, just like I know how to talk to you.  I am a human being, please remember that.

Dear mid LOD:
I get migraines.  I know my tells for bad ones.  When I tell you that I need to take something or risk losing my sight, please don't tell me that watching the front end is my job, not yours, and I can't leave for anything other than breaks.  I, unfortunately, had to take way more medicine than I wanted to take care of the situation, and felt nauseous the rest of my shift.  You're lucky I didn't throw up or pass out.

Anybody else's Saturday suck?  Two NCNS and one the LODs neglected to tell me quit.  Quite the morning.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 25, 2012)

Target Chick said:


> Anybody else's Saturday suck?  Two NCNS and one the LODs neglected to tell me quit.  Quite the morning.



Ohhh, I have more. As always! 

To the BR TL: there is *no way* in a six hour shift that I'm going to get two piping full repacks of SUBT cosmetics done in addition to electronics backstock, other SUBT backstock, and CAFs. I'm sorry that the CAFs were HUGE this afternoon. (I swear, all I did was pull diapers and toilet paper today.) There is also NO room for Bodega shampoo down the H&B aisle. I really hope you don't count this against me. But really? Finding two overflowing repacks of cosmetics at 6pm when I'm done at 9:30...yeah sooooo not going to happen.

To the GSTL: is it really necessary for you to call out to team members about getting calls/callboxes? I thought that was an LOD's responsibility, not yours... Also, there's about five new buttons on the floor that we're still getting used to/have to find. 

To the photo TMs (since I seem to rant about them ALL THE TIME): I know you're all hunky dory...and that you didn't call Metafix. You know how I know? Because the pig on wheels started beeping five minutes after you left the backroom! I was already late leaving (and over by 24 minutes) but I quickly went in there and found the floor soaked. Once I moved the sensor and cleaned up the floor, it STILL beeped "check pump" like it's been doing ALL WEEK. I guess I get to have a fun project on Monday rinsing out the hose and, oh, CALLING METAFIX (if that doesn't help). Also, when you're covering breaks for the GSTL, you still have to keep an eye on photo, because once the belt gets full, the printer stops printing. I was dropping off YOUR supplies that you never pick up in the BR on Saturdays anyway and noticed you had a nice mess going on. 

Sorry, I'm SO OVER all the crap that's been going on in photo and no one will fix anything. Talking to the GSTLs doesn't seem to do anything, and no one takes me seriously since I only work in there once a week. I'd like to go talk to our ETL-GE, but he's also been on my nerves lately and probably thinks that I'm just complaining about not working in there. *sigh* I can't win. I guess I just have to hold on until summer when I can leave for awhile or maybe forever.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 26, 2012)

To that one cashier: when it's super busy at the lanes and you continue to collect reshop and hangers instead of jumping back on your lane and cashing, of course you're going to get a lot of glares from your coworkers and guests. There is no reason why the GSTL should have to call for backups and interrupt the sales floor TMs from doing their jobs when you're not doing yours. You're lucky the veteran cashier who used to lecture me about that kind of stuff called in, or else you would've really gotten an earful.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 26, 2012)

To my team mates at Target Cafe: thanks for patiently showing me how to do sandwiches, salads, pastas, etc. Even when I ask numberous questions, you all smile & show me what to do while explaining the process. It convinces me that I made the right move


----------



## AssetsProtection (Feb 28, 2012)

*Sales Floor Team Member Rant.*

To the people on the sales floor at my store.. You see how the carts connect into each other please I beg you. When you come to put your empty cart you used for reshop back please PUSH THE DANG CART Back into the row.. dont just leave it there...and you see me seeing you do it..

Also please stop leaving your signing and peg hooks in the cart when you return your carts. Ive asked nicely, TPS has asked nicely, Ive even asked the SFTL to talk to you guys at huddle..this is ridiculous.

Also when there is a spill. Do not expect me to attend to it If Im far out in the lot. Everyone knows I'm good at helping out but cmon. We have spill stations out the ass here. Only takes a minute to clean up some of this stuff people call me for. Im Glad that my GSTL will quickly deny your request for help when he knows how lazy some of you are..


^^But these are only a small percentage. Alot of my team members on the sales floor arent like this. It seems the older ladies tend to do these things.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 28, 2012)

Carts said:


> To the people on the sales floor at my store.. You see how the carts connect into each other please I beg you. When you come to put your empty cart you used for reshop back please PUSH THE DANG CART Back into the row.. dont just leave it there...and you see me seeing you do it..



Believe me, guests are *so* much worse about this.


----------



## Target Annie (Feb 28, 2012)

thank you for being the LOD today - you made my day!


----------



## babytrees (Mar 2, 2012)

to the two team members who decided my day wasn't already hell...THANKS!! I don't normally open the fitting room, I close it so how the heck am I SUPPOSED to know to grab the paychecks before leaving TSC. Yes, I know I have been "trained" (for all of 10 minutes) at the fitting room and I am a trainer....yes, I know you think the opening FRO is your bestie and you need to dig at me any chance you can...if you only knew how much she talks behind your back...but you sat at the time clock with me for over 2 minutes and didn't think to ask if I had gotten the checks. I think you are ticked for your bestie that I was asked to train the new stores FRO instead of her (I am pretty sure the HR at the new store is going to be surprised to as she was tight with your bestie while an ETL at our store) but our ETL-HR has decided I AM the only/best trainer. So there:wacko:

to my TL who got huffy when I, on request, overheaded you to TSC. You had ample opportunity to say you did have a walkie and you were already in TSC.....you stunk this afternoon. The acting STL asked YOU and the other team lead to do some reshop....and you pawned it off on an overextended TM and disappeared. Nobody could find you and you didn't have a walkie the last time anybody saw you. Shame on you....you usually are the reshop queen. 

To the LOD as I was leaving....enjoy your break and thank you so much for understanding how overworked and underpaid/undervalued some of us are.

To the TM's who FINALLY quit...thank you(NOT) for giving no notice because it shows how much you care.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 3, 2012)

To the GSTL who closed last night and opened this morning with me...thank you for keeping me sane, and thanks for letting me vent a few concerns to you. You're part of the reason I haven't walked out the door yet.


----------



## calimero (Mar 3, 2012)

To the older TMs on the flow team ,show some respect to our TL , who cares if you have been working on the flow team for 10 ,7 or 15 years ,and our TL only 3 .
I feel sick just thinking about it !!!! You purposely slowed down so we would go over on hours ,shame on you ! You knew that the ETL /STL would be furious ...


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 4, 2012)

To our HR TL: if you don't want guests to bring carts outside because of high winds, you shouldn't start the signs with "Do to high winds [...]". Congratulations, now our guests are not only b****ing because they have to carry their bags (God forbid), they also think we're as unintelligent as you. Also, PLEASE change the table talkers so they say "Great Team Heroes" instead of "Great Team Hero's" (they've been that way at least since I was hired in the fall of 2010). You somehow managed to graduate from college; you should at least know how to spell and use proper grammar.


----------



## CrazyAzianTM (Mar 4, 2012)

To that one team member that just carelessly threw loose spider wraps into the boat, causing two of them to become horribly tangled, I guess you didn't learn from the massive tangle of 50+ wraps that we have in the stockroom, and I thoroughly did not enjoy trying to do my best to untangle them (success was had 5 minutes later).


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 5, 2012)

To the TM who was rude to guests and blew up today when they were called out on it by the LOD: THANK YOU for putting in your two weeks. Now the front end won't have to deal with your constant complaining that you didn't get GSA anymore. Yes, I was angry when I was told it was a "waste of time" to even interview me for the position, but I am not blatantly rude to guests or undermining leadership because of it. ardon:


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 5, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> To the TM who was rude to guests and blew up today when they were called out on it by the LOD: THANK YOU for putting in your two weeks. Now the front end won't have to deal with your constant complaining that you didn't get GSA anymore. Yes, I was angry when I was told it was a "waste of time" to even interview me for the position, but I am not blatantly rude to guests or undermining leadership because of it. ardon:



Wow, totally not brand...don't you love it when these types quit or get fired?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 5, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Wow, totally not brand...don't you love it when these types quit or get fired?



One less tm to think about. If ncns or shows up.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> One less tm to think about. If ncns or shows up.



Yes! The less negativity in my world, the better.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 6, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> To the TM who was rude to guests and blew up today when they were called out on it by the LOD: THANK YOU for putting in your two weeks. Now the front end won't have to deal with your constant complaining that you didn't get GSA anymore. Yes, I was angry when I was told it was a "waste of time" to even interview me for the position, but I am not blatantly rude to guests or undermining leadership because of it. ardon:



I wish one of our GSA's would put in HER two weeks! She will call out TM's in front of guests for the littlest things! She chewed out one because she told a guest she couldn't help them and walked away from her register as the guest was starting to put her stuff on the belt. The reason the TM did this? She was almost out of compliance and hadn't had a break yet!!! Instead of going back and talking to the TM THEN, she waited until the TM got back from lunch and THEN started YELLING (I was at SBX and could hear her) at her about her "bad attitude and insubordination" AS a guest was loading up her belt :facepalm:


----------



## babytrees (Mar 6, 2012)

to the team members I trained yesterday: you are lucky to have a store that values having a fitting room operator enough to have five of you. Hopefully you all are trained enough (nobody told me I was going to be training 5 operators yesterday).


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 6, 2012)

Baby, you had a freakin' CLASS yesterday! lol


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2012)

mamak1 said:


> I wish one of our GSA's would put in HER two weeks! She will call out TM's in front of guests for the littlest things! She chewed out one because she told a guest she couldn't help them and walked away from her register as the guest was starting to put her stuff on the belt. The reason the TM did this? She was almost out of compliance and hadn't had a break yet!!! Instead of going back and talking to the TM THEN, she waited until the TM got back from lunch and THEN started YELLING (I was at SBX and could hear her) at her about her "bad attitude and insubordination" AS a guest was loading up her belt :facepalm:



I dunno how GSAs can be so uptight for such ****ty pay lol.


----------



## StaticSun (Mar 7, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> I dunno how GSAs can be so uptight for such ****ty pay lol.



Power tripppppppp.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Mar 7, 2012)

mamak1 said:


> I wish one of our GSA's would put in HER two weeks! She will call out TM's in front of guests for the littlest things! She chewed out one because she told a guest she couldn't help them and walked away from her register as the guest was starting to put her stuff on the belt. The reason the TM did this? She was almost out of compliance and hadn't had a break yet!!! Instead of going back and talking to the TM THEN, she waited until the TM got back from lunch and THEN started YELLING (I was at SBX and could hear her) at her about her "bad attitude and insubordination" AS a guest was loading up her belt :facepalm:



Wow. A GSA should never cross the line from direction and training into "coaching". Even if
she was being nice about it's outside her role as GSA. It's too bad she's being tolerated.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 7, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Baby, you had a freakin' CLASS yesterday! lol



I did...I told them the last time I taught the "students" were a lot younger (I have taught Sunday school(nursery-6th grade and preschool):tehe: I also told them that I hope that they don't take this wrong way but I hoped never to hear from them....it means I did my job right!!


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 8, 2012)

To the person who wraps the signing pallets  -- are you f-cking kidding me?
The signing you crushed this time was stuff I had to order because one of your cohorts did the very same thing the last time it was shipped to me.
This is ridiculous.

To the person who left a shopping cart with more then a dozen softline shelves in the fixture room.
The damn thing tipped over and nearly took someones foot off -- great job.
The next time that happens I'm not going to just talk to your TL. I'm going to find you and drag you back by your hair.

To the nameless sod who decided to we should do cosmetics and just about every softlines set in the same week.
May you come down with a very nasty cold that lasts for the entire summer.


----------



## dek067 (Mar 8, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> To the person who wraps the signing pallets  -- are you f-cking kidding me?
> The signing you crushed this time was stuff I had to order because one of your cohorts did the very same thing the last time it was shipped to me.
> This is ridiculous.
> 
> ...



THIS. 500 hours, 498 hours, 501 hours, 83 hours. WTF. thanks for giving all our payroll away so now my team will get 10 hours a week for the next two months. its not so much the down time, but the fact we have to train idiots to help us with our job one week because it's CRUCIAL that cosmetics, shoes, boys/girls, lingerie, and mens all be set, and then in thanks, you get ten hours the next six weeks and risk losing your benefits.


----------



## calimero (Mar 9, 2012)

To that team member on the flow team ,please put a belt to hold your pants ! You are mooning me  everytime you bend down ...
To that TM ,stop flirting with the male tls ,it is of poor taste ,and please do your work ! And no ,the guys won't take over the day you have trash duty ....
Stl ,I appreciate you offering me to get trained in the jewelry /accessories area ,but you are sending me in the line of fire ! Only one other Tm is doing that job ,and she likes to have over 30hrs a week,and brags about it !!!!!and she can be mean...

Sales floor TM ,could you actually zone the place at night? And stop flexing  everything .... On truck days ,I put one bottle of vitamin on the shelf and remove 8 wrong ones ...

Market TL ,you are doing a lousy job !!!everyone knows it !!!! I found 13 expired boxes of granola bars ( dec 2011) . Stop asking tm to your job ,you had 2 endcaps to do ,fill the cooler with the milk ! I ended up doing 1 endcap and the milk ( by the way working 12 hrs a day doesn't appeal to me !!! But was cornered by the stl ,because you didn't do your job!)

Tm electronic ,go back to your electronic zone and leave me alone ! I know my schedule ,I was supposed to be out by 2.30 pm ,but the ETL told me to stay until done !!!and I was done by 3 pm ....

Wow ,what a week at my target !!!!!


----------



## Minty (Mar 10, 2012)

To my fellow softlines team member, just because you are one month pregnant does not mean you have the right to be moody and nasty to everyone. Stop looking to pick fights with anyone who so much as looks at you funny. It is not your job to stop your feet and scream when you think someone has managed to pick up too much foreign during their zone. You are extremely annoying and proving yourself extremely mature. And stop complaining that your feet and back hurt every shift! I don't know why the ETLs have let you leave early for almost every shift this week. Other than being slightly pregnant, you are a healthy twenty year old. You should be able to be on your feet for more than four hours without a stream of whining pouring out of your mouth.

And no, just because you are pregnant does not give you the write to be nasty or whine. Tell that to as many people as yo like - no one is believing you.


----------



## Backtohardlines (Mar 10, 2012)

To the seasonal tm that was hired on...  Why oh why is it that I (who is  10 years older and has breaking body) can do 2 to 3 autofills, a cart of reshop, back up cashier and figure out a break schedule in the time it takes you to do 1?  Oh, yes, that would be because you stop and chat with your friends for 20 minutes at a time!  It's one thing if you kept putting stuff away while talking or even zone the area that you are in, but really... must you LEAN against the tub and have a heart to heart???   Seriously, do you not see the hoards of people walking through the store?  Do you not hear ANYTHING on the walkie?   Oh wait, you must also have missed me walking past you 3 separate times to go up to the check lanes.  ARGH!!!!   Well... today, I made sure that you were noticed by the Sr. TL.   Good luck!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 10, 2012)

That srtl & tm will have a chat! Doing what needed to be done was important. Solving the problem, fix it & then complaining leads to a solution on a tm or tl depending on lod, tl, or srtl.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 11, 2012)

to the FRO who called out today (and last night for the sales floor)....please just quit. You c/o more shifts than you are here
to the two team members who came into work but couldn't actually be bothered to actually do work (one went home less than 2 hours into her shift complaining of being sick to the LOD (she told me it was because it smelled like spaghettio's in the store. The other never actually set foot in softlines). Please see above and know that I told the LOD of your actions.

to the team member who called out.....again see first sentence. You had so much promise, it's disappointing.
to the team member who NCNS please quit even when you show up don't actually work.
These all happened today and all in softlines....leaving one team member on the floor and myself at the fitting room where I was slammed from 2 until 9 with people trying on clothes. This leads me to:
To the LOD-thank you for once again helping us in softlines. But it is really your fault this happens(she happens to close EVERY time this happens). This LOD has become a favorite of mine, but I am one of the few TM's who do like her.
to the HL TL- just because I said I would zone shoes does NOT mean I can do it right that minute. Imagine the pilferage that would have happened if I had left the fitting room unattended. Nor does it mean that I can also fold the table just because they are close to the fitting room. 
to my partner in crime AKA the one who showed up-thanks for stepping up and covering my break. I know you aren't comfortable at the fitting room but you did better than some!! We so deserve the hazard pay I asked the LOD for tonight. It seems to be you and I who end up doing these nights together.
To HR: see why we have a high turnover rate in SL? The ones who work are overworked and under appreciated and then you have the others. These are also good ones to prove that you are trying to institute a fair attendance policy across the board.


----------



## Backtohardlines (Mar 11, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> That srtl & tm will have a chat! Doing what needed to be done was important. Solving the problem, fix it & then complaining leads to a solution on a tm or tl depending on lod, tl, or srtl.


This is the same srtl that gave me the "you need to learn to walk and talk" feedback.  And believe me, I did.  So just sharing the love :sarcastic:


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 11, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to the FRO who called out today (and last night for the sales floor)....please just quit. You c/o more shifts than you are here
> to the two team members who came into work but couldn't actually be bothered to actually do work (one went home less than 2 hours into her shift complaining of being sick to the LOD (she told me it was because it smelled like spaghettio's in the store. The other never actually set foot in softlines). Please see above and know that I told the LOD of your actions.
> 
> to the team member who called out.....again see first sentence. You had so much promise, it's disappointing.
> ...



This, OMG. Do you work at my store??  I didn't work yesterday, but we had FOURTEEN call outs. I was fitting room this morning and it looked like a bomb had gone off. I spent four and a half hours of my shift sorting through five and a half carts of softlines reshop. Luckily someone came in at 10 to help me. They still had two full z racks and three full carts when I left at 3:30. SL turnover is HUGE in my store - I've been trying to get away from FRO for over a year now and for the most part I have (thanks to getting cross trained in comp shop and backroom) but every now and then I get a shift. Then this happens. I swear, the LODs just pretend that SL is fine on weekends when it's actually our worst time.  Most of the operators I've worked with have either quit or moved to other areas of the store. It's only a wish for me to move - even when I got my photo spot I was still in the FR more than photo. They just won't let me get away from it. 

My rant for today: hey, SrTL, I am NOT going to zone men's. I am the AM operator and I've had a steady stream of guest traffic into the fitting rooms since 10am. We keep saying we need to cut down on theft in the FR but pulling me away from the desk to zone (and be behind three convertibles so I can't even SEE the FR) during a busy time...SO NOT HAPPENING. I talked with our TPS and she agreed that I should stay at the FR. I'm sorry your night operators don't zone. I also don't understand how we can have payroll yet you won't call anyone in when other people call out...


----------



## babytrees (Mar 12, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> This, OMG. Do you work at my store??  I didn't work yesterday, but we had FOURTEEN call outs. I was fitting room this morning and it looked like a bomb had gone off. I spent four and a half hours of my shift sorting through five and a half carts of softlines reshop. Luckily someone came in at 10 to help me. They still had two full z racks and three full carts when I left at 3:30. SL turnover is HUGE in my store - I've been trying to get away from FRO for over a year now and for the most part I have (thanks to getting cross trained in comp shop and backroom) but every now and then I get a shift. Then this happens. I swear, the LODs just pretend that SL is fine on weekends when it's actually our worst time.  Most of the operators I've worked with have either quit or moved to other areas of the store. It's only a wish for me to move - even when I got my photo spot I was still in the FR more than photo. They just won't let me get away from it.
> 
> My rant for today: hey, SrTL, I am NOT going to zone men's. I am the AM operator and I've had a steady stream of guest traffic into the fitting rooms since 10am. We keep saying we need to cut down on theft in the FR but pulling me away from the desk to zone (and be behind three convertibles so I can't even SEE the FR) during a busy time...SO NOT HAPPENING. I talked with our TPS and she agreed that I should stay at the FR. I'm sorry your night operators don't zone. I also don't understand how we can have payroll yet you won't call anyone in when other people call out...



the part that ticks me off is supposedly all of the LODS (and our district muckety muck) know about the problem but hardly ever call people in because there just not enough softlines team members. We had another call out tonight...I hope she is okay she is one of the good ones. I had to call in because I was running late tonight. About told the LOD at the time to tell the closing LOD (one from last night  ) that I was calling out....yup I have one sick sense of humor. 
to the opening FRO and those who cover breaks...bless you for covering but that 20-45 minutes I am gone is not sit on your hiney and text on your phone or read a magazine time. Is it any wonder the pilferage we've had the last two nights come from your covering time? 
LOD's please just enforce the no cell phone and reading materials rules at the fitting room (and cell phones on the sales floor....I wanted to smack the cell phones out of nearly everybody's hands tonight)

I am so thrilled to have the day off tomorrow...my feet and mental health need the break.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 12, 2012)

To my leadership (other than the brand new GSTL): thank you for giving me another opportunity to gain some experience on the sales floor and for being patient with me. I know there was a lot of reshop in hardlines and I didn't get through a whole lot of it, but I spent about half of my shift at the lanes. After all, I was actually scheduled to cash.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 12, 2012)

babytrees said:


> LOD's please just enforce the no cell phone and reading materials rules at the fitting room (and cell phones on the sales floor....I wanted to smack the cell phones out of nearly everybody's hands tonight)



We constantly have issues with phones. They'll say something and then it goes away, but it always comes back. Luckily, a few of the repeat offenders have quit doing it or are so good at hiding it that I don't notice.  

What also irritates me is that they (and I'm not exactly sure who "they" are, but it's someone) seem to think we need less people on a Sunday when we're just as busy as Saturday. As always, HL has more people than SL and when they finish zone they wander over, ask why we're not done, and then wander away. Cool, thanks, you could help with reshop or something...


----------



## Backtohardlines (Mar 12, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> We constantly have issues with phones. They'll say something and then it goes away, but it always comes back. Luckily, a few of the repeat offenders have quit doing it or are so good at hiding it that I don't notice.
> 
> What also irritates me is that they (and I'm not exactly sure who "they" are, but it's someone) seem to think we need less people on a Sunday when we're just as busy as Saturday. As always, HL has more people than SL and when they finish zone they wander over, ask why we're not done, and then wander away. Cool, thanks, you could help with reshop or something...



Cell phones drive me nuts!  We were told, no cell phones on the floor.  We were also told that if we wanted to listen to music before the store opened or after closing, we may use an MP3 player not a cell phone.  I have yet to see that enforced.  And how can you enforced no cell phones when the execs all have theirs?!

As for helping out...  get the LOD involved, ask for specific things to be done.  Ask if HL's can do your reshop or if they could finish up zoning a specific area while SL finishes reshop (SL is always faster at doing their reshop).  I've noticed saying "i need help"  gets nothing.  Saying I need help with x, y, z and having reasons behind the request works.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2012)

R





mrknownothing said:


> To my leadership (other than the brand new GSTL): thank you for giving me another opportunity to gain some experience on the sales floor and for being patient with me. I know there was a lot of reshop in hardlines and I didn't get through a whole lot of it, but I spent about half of my shift at the lanes. After all, I was actually scheduled to cash.



Gtc to you, mr k. Think of this way, more guests & sales out the door,  you will get more hours & tm's for your team. When on sf, figure out who rings the faster & gets their zone done. At my store, we have about 3 tm's who do that, everytime they work.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2012)

market tm said:


> Cell phones drive me nuts!  We were told, no cell phones on the floor.  We were also told that if we wanted to listen to music before the store opened or after closing, we may use an MP3 player not a cell phone.  I have yet to see that enforced.  And how can you enforced no cell phones when the execs all have theirs?!
> 
> As for helping out...  get the LOD involved, ask for specific things to be done.  Ask if HL's can do your reshop or if they could finish up zoning a specific area while SL finishes reshop (SL is always faster at doing their reshop).  I've noticed saying "i need help"  gets nothing.  Saying I need help with x, y, z and having reasons behind the request works.


My hl team finishes early, we go over & fold tables, do infant ganodlas, & finger spacing. We let the ladies do reshop, beacuse we are way too slow. Communicating is important, talking to tl or lod early, will get you some help.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 12, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> My hl team finishes early, we go over & fold tables, do infant ganodlas, & finger spacing. We let the ladies do reshop, beacuse we are way too slow. Communicating is important, talking to tl or lod early, will get you some help.



our hardlines team members get infant hardlines and shoes usually!! They hate shoes as much as I do (right now...I actually like shoes most of the time) But they usually also don't go up for back up unless called out so what's a little zoning among deadbeats?


----------



## Backtohardlines (Mar 12, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> My hl team finishes early, we go over & fold tables, do infant ganodlas, & finger spacing. We let the ladies do reshop, beacuse we are way too slow. Communicating is important, talking to tl or lod early, will get you some help.



We usually have the Electronics tm take care of infant gondolas or we decide at huddle if SL is going to do it.  All of our closing tm's have gotten into the habit of whenever they finish up, checking in and helping out where ever is needed.  We all leave together so we get out earlier if we all do everything.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2012)

market tm said:


> We usually have the Electronics tm take care of infant gondolas or we decide at huddle if SL is going to do it.  All of our closing tm's have gotten into the habit of whenever they finish up, checking in and helping out where ever is needed.  We all leave together so we get out earlier if we all do everything.



A great example of team effort!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2012)

babytrees said:


> our hardlines team members get infant hardlines and shoes usually!! They hate shoes as much as I do (right now...I actually like shoes most of the time) But they usually also don't go up for back up unless called out so what's a little zoning among deadbeats?



If they are in hba, they better go up. Very close to lanes. Shoes, my team does ok.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 16, 2012)

to the day shift softlines team-WHAT THE HELL did you do today? We left 3 carts of SORTED reshop last night and came into (at 4:00) countless sorted and unsorted carts. We get blamed when the zone doesn't get done AND all of the reshop with 3 on the floor doing back up.....it would be nice if you could do ANY of the reshop. You all have more hours and people to do what needs to be done so what happens? I hated leaving the fitting room with so much undone (kids clothes needed hanging, a few needing tags, etc.) but when 2 out of the 3 TM's working tonight bring back "crap" carts and so many people trying clothes on I was amazed I got that much done.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 16, 2012)

to all of you who read and respond to these vents-THANK YOU!!! Can you tell I need a vacation?? (it will be interesting to see who they get for the vacation I have scheduled the week before Easter)


----------



## Backtohardlines (Mar 16, 2012)

Babytrees!  I hear ya...  There were times I'd walk in to open and the zone looked like who did it and ran, and reshop was overflowing (and incorrectly sorted).  I've also had times where I've gone in at 5 pm, had 7 autofills on the line, untouched reshop and a zone that each and every guest must have touched every single item.   Makes you wonder!


----------



## watchdog9000 (Mar 17, 2012)

The closing team being dumped on seems to be an ongoing problem at many of our stores.


----------



## pfreshdude (Mar 17, 2012)

watchdog9000 said:


> The closing team being dumped on seems to be an ongoing problem at many of our stores.



Its a vicious cycle.  Both opening and closing teams have to do a good job to set the other team up.  I know at my store the opening salesfloor hours are nothing.  There is usually 1 person working 8-2:30 and most times someone coming in from like 12-4 or so and the closing TL shift coming in at 2. It seems we have only one operator recently working 12-9 or something like that.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Mar 17, 2012)

pfreshdude said:


> Its a vicious cycle.  Both opening and closing teams have to do a good job to set the other team up.  I know at my store the opening salesfloor hours are nothing.  There is usually 1 person working 8-2:30 and most times someone coming in from like 12-4 or so and the closing TL shift coming in at 2. It seems we have only one operator recently working 12-9 or something like that.


Wow, who answers the phone before 12?!  Guest service?


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 17, 2012)

targetismylife09 said:


> Wow, who answers the phone before 12?!  Guest service?



Either them or HR. If I remember correctly, in stores where the fitting room TM doesn't answer the phone, someone in the TSC answers it instead.


----------



## Target Annie (Mar 18, 2012)

We have too many team members who don't need walkies pick them up at 6am, and then there aren't enough to go around the rest of the day. It's pretty pathetic. I used to answer the phones form the tsc all the time, but since you have to pull teeth to get one I gave up. There must be others who need to wear them, but never use them.

/end rant


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 18, 2012)

To that one GSTL: When the sales floor needs help pushing CAFs and working reshop, there is no reason to have three or four noob cashiers "working on One Spot" (a.k.a. messing around and conversating instead of actually making themselves useful) while the sales floor-trained cashiers are cashing. I know you're new and you're only required to worry about the front end, but at least try to promote "globality" instead of making everyone (except those three or four noob cashiers hanging out in One Spot) hate you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 18, 2012)

Target Annie said:


> We have too many team members who don't need walkies pick them up at 6am, and then there aren't enough to go around the rest of the day. It's pretty pathetic. I used to answer the phones form the tsc all the time, but since you have to pull teeth to get one I gave up. There must be others who need to wear them, but never use them.
> 
> /end rant


That is why you asked for those folks or have a tl hunt them down for their walkies. I would do it for you.


----------



## Backtohardlines (Mar 19, 2012)

ARGH!!!!  To the exec team:

Could you please explain to me just HOW I am supposed to do consistent work when you change expectations and don't tell me????  And what is the deal with with you all having deals in between each other that involve me?  Dontcha think that maybe I should know so that if for no other reason I made you look good?? Oh wait, it's easier to make me look wrong.  0.o

/rant


----------



## babytrees (Mar 20, 2012)

to those team members who moan and groan and complain about the ETL tonight (and the 2 other nights she has closed the last week) how about doing it to somebody who can do something about it (seriously their complaints are corporate worthy but I refuse to "tattle" using only second hand information)

to said ETL...guess what I have corporate worthy complaints against you again....and I have no problem doing it, again. You are a racist, ignorant, low class human being.


----------



## dutifulTM (Mar 22, 2012)

To whoever STOLE one of my klondike bars:

Wtf?  

And, no, I don't go for the "oh, maybe they thought it was requisitioned food" BS considering the fact that

1) It was in a TIED UP bag
2) I HAD MY NAME ON THE BAG.
3) It had no requisitioned sticker on it
4) There is no other ice cream in the freezer other than the three things I had in /MY/ bag.

:/

Seriously wtf?

:|


----------



## AssetsProtection (Mar 22, 2012)

dutifulTM said:


> To whoever STOLE one of my klondike bars:
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> ...



Thats gotta suck...This why i dont bring stuff to work...


----------



## Megaparsec (Mar 23, 2012)

dutifulTM said:


> To whoever STOLE one of my klondike bars:
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> ...



I had a 2 cans of pop sitting in a 12 pack in one of the cabinets. I didn't feel like taking it home, so I protected it by placing a sticker on the first one that said "Not yours" right over where the opening would be. I figured if anyone read that, they'd probably realize someone would be on to them, and they'd be a real dick to take it. I figured just the front can needed it, because they'd see that one first and stop. They didn't.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 23, 2012)

To that one team member: Thank you for all of your help in Domestics tonight. How you haven't become a team trainer yet is beyond me.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 25, 2012)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> To that one GSTL: For the 1000th time, the pfresh/market team DOES NOT pick up qmos from either the checklanes or guest services. As my CTL has emailed all the GSTL multiple times telling them this, yet you still insist we pick up qmos  from either the checklanes or guest services. When you did this yesterday, you have no right to get irritated at me when you arent doing your job.
> 
> To the same TL: Since yesterday wasnt the first time i didnt qmos from guest services, i know you are the TL whom tells my CTL i am on the computer too much. I know you did that just to get me in trouble. I know you are that type of person because i see how you treat other people.



Just out of curiosity, who handles the QMOS in your store? At my store, perishables from the checklanes get thrown into a bin at the service desk (except bananas if they're still good). Guest Service TMs do nothing with it, and whoever is closing in market collects it and handles the whole QMOS process.

Apparently that one GSTL doesn't understand the ordering process, etc.


----------



## Megaparsec (Mar 25, 2012)

To that one Exec in training. You are not going to be good. You are wayyyyy too focused on "getting" to do coachings and firings that it's actually kind of scary. I was building a bike in the backroom and his his trainer ETL was telling him about Price Challenge. She said the GSTL needs to get it done by a certain time.

"And if they don't get it done by then, we get to coach them, right?"
"... that's a possibility, I guess, but really it's our fault because we didn't lead well enough, we didn't check back in with them, etc. And really, that's a last resort that really shouldn't be used."
"But we do get to coach, cool."
"..."

The funny part was during his two weeks of training how many times he should have been coached, going by his loose jump to coaching morals.

Saying "Someone needs to come to the rugs aisle and pick it up" then standing there, waiting for someone to come, nobody coming because we're busy and also have few functioning walkies. Definitely shouldn't have said "Nobody has come to pick up those rugs yet," because... you could have picked up those rugs. 

The exec team pushing reshop is somewhat good, pointing out how they're doing it every five minutes is definitely not good.

Focusing on the minutia that doesn't matter, like what a repack box is called... doesn't matter. It definitely doesn't matter enough to write it down and check with multiple people to see if you had it right. Although at that point when you called out to backroom that you needed more reshop boxes, you probably shouldn't have been surprised when they weren't sure what you were talking about. Maybe could have checked your notes before getting angry and asking them again for more reshop boxes.

Initially thought he was training to replace one of our ETLs, since we had several moving to a new store in the area. Almost pumped my fist in the air when I found out he was actually training for a store two hours away and today was his last day at my store.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 25, 2012)

oh my goodness!! to all of you who have given up hope that things can change:

to my ETL thank you for thinking outside of the box and cleaning out the closet behind the fitting room to put a "desk" in there for yourself. This should help with some of our problems with people on the work phone for their entire shift for personal calls and on cell phones for their shifts. Plus this means the closet is clean. PLEASE can I come in on Monday morning when you surprise the opening FRO with this?(seriously they did this Friday after she left and tonight so they can surprise her)

to the TL tonight-I like you, I really do, but honey you need to start moving faster when you pick an area to zone. I like you better than the team lead I am aligned with because you are willing to tell us when we are doing something wrong . BUT....you both need help in leadership skills and I hold more hope out for you because you haven't been with Target forever.


----------



## stupid rules (Mar 26, 2012)

dutifulTM said:


> To whoever STOLE one of my klondike bars:
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> ...



What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Mar 26, 2012)

stupid rules said:


> What would you do for a Klondike bar?



Steal them from tied up bags, obviously.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 26, 2012)

stupid rules said:


> What would you do for a Klondike bar?



If it was one with the Heath bits, I'd pound the @#$!! out of whoever took it.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 29, 2012)

to the new team member tonight: please keep your enthusiasm for the job (and your joy over the attaching gun)


----------



## Backtohardlines (Mar 30, 2012)

To the exec team...  yes, I do know that we have to make up payroll hours and yes i do understand that scheduling is very difficult with tight hours.  But honestly, how can you say you are being fair and consistent when you have previously scheduled tm's with nearly 40 hours and currently schedule them with under 15 hours!  Neither fair nor consistent!  Can you not think outside the box to figure out creative scheduling?


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Mar 30, 2012)

market tm said:


> To the exec team...  yes, I do know that we have to make up payroll hours and yes i do understand that scheduling is very difficult with tight hours.  But honestly, how can you say you are being fair and consistent when you have previously scheduled tm's with nearly 40 hours and currently schedule them with under 15 hours!  Neither fair nor consistent!  Can you not think outside the box to figure out creative scheduling?


Because that is Target's plan.  They want these people who used to get benefits through Target to now have to rely on Obama Care......


----------



## Signing Queen (Apr 4, 2012)

If you really hate your job that much and must complain your whole shift....get a new one! We're all really tired of hearing it. Thank you!


----------



## nib (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank god for the Affordable Care Act, especially after the AWFUL changes to benefits this year!  





TargetOldTimer said:


> Because that is Target's plan.  They want these people who used to get benefits through Target to now have to rely on Obama Care......


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 5, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Just out of curiosity, who handles the QMOS in your store? At my store, perishables from the checklanes get thrown into a bin at the service desk (except bananas if they're still good). Guest Service TMs do nothing with it, and whoever is closing in market collects it and handles the whole QMOS process.
> 
> Apparently that one GSTL doesn't understand the ordering process, etc.



Thats how it works at my store too.  Any QMOS up at Guest service/checklanes is in a bin at guest service and we check it when we do the SDA in the morning and at night when we do our nightly QMOS


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 5, 2012)

Megaparsec said:


> Saying "Someone needs to come to the rugs aisle and pick it up" then standing there, waiting for someone to come, nobody coming because we're busy and also have few functioning walkies. Definitely shouldn't have said "Nobody has come to pick up those rugs yet," because... you could have picked up those rugs.



OMG I have an ETL that does this too.  Literally something they could do so quick but nope, they have to take the time to tell me about it, have me go and do it and then get back to pfresh.  Or having me do something salesfloor can do when im super busy in pfresh.


----------



## Ask Alexandria (Apr 8, 2012)

pfreshdude said:


> OMG I have an ETL that does this too.  Literally something they could do so quick but nope, they have to take the time to tell me about it, have me go and do it and then get back to pfresh.  Or having me do something salesfloor can do when im super busy in pfresh.



A past ETL at my store (recently termed) would always complain about the ladies restroom. "Hey [Insert GSA/GSTL], we're gonna need [Insert Cart Attendant] to pick up the paper towel in the ladies' restroom A.S.A.P...

If I were on carts I'd have to close off the restroom, go in, and then realize that there were possibly 1-2 pieces of paper towel on the ground... took about 5 seconds to pick up and get outa there.

Laziness sometimes...


----------



## buliSBI (Apr 9, 2012)

In my days, Food Ave/StarBucks were in charge of QMOSing their own items.  Service Desk was in charge of any dry goods/nonperishable items.  And the Grocery/Perishable teams were in charge of produce/meats/fridgerated/frozen items.


----------



## Redcard (Apr 10, 2012)

To the new guy: You seem like an okay guy and I have no problems with you. Just, please, stop referring to the front lanes as the front lines.


----------



## lovecats (Apr 10, 2012)

Redcard said:


> To the new guy: You seem like an okay guy and I have no problems with you. Just, please, stop referring to the front lanes as the front lines.



Oh, some days that is so, so very true:soldier_girl:


----------



## AssetsProtection (Apr 10, 2012)

To the cashier that sprayed the guest febreeze in front of them ...Your lucky you get Double digit red cards every shift or else they would have termed you..


----------



## LURCHST3R (Apr 10, 2012)

To that one Flow TM who brings back a stack of empty pallets 6 foot tall, why does it have to be one wood pallet, 2 cheap plastic, one heavy plastic, 2wood pallet, 5 heavy plastic etc etc etc?!?!?!?!..... Well i know what im doing for the next 10 minutes with the crown >.<


----------



## band_rules16 (Apr 10, 2012)

To the FR TM...when it says, "Last one, make a copy" it doesn't mean for you to write on that actual copy!!


----------



## latexlove (Apr 10, 2012)

To my TL who wouldn't let me contribute my thoughts to a guest's problem! You clearly didn't know what you were doing and although I'm below you, it doesn't mean I don't know anything. We could have worked it out together but no, you shushed me and tried to solve the problem on your own. I suggested an idea to another TM while you hid in the GSTL's  office for about 15 minutes, and they agreed with me. My TM went along with me while I suggested the idea and you wouldn't budge. You cut me off not even half way through my suggestion so I let you do it your way, although your way wasn't the best option we could have offered. and after all of that, you told me that I should write a GTC for you from me, for helping me solve the problem. :dash2:


----------



## targetflowslave (Apr 10, 2012)

Signing Queen said:


> If you really hate your job that much and must complain your whole shift....get a new one! We're all really tired of hearing it. Thank you!



I agree with this 100 %. I am so sick of the people who complain their whole shift.


----------



## Ask Alexandria (Apr 11, 2012)

To my ETL-GE: When I asked you to come to GS to help me explain to a guest our Ad-Match Policy, I didn't realize through the 8 months of your employment as GE that you didn't know our policy. Didn't appreciate you making me look like an idiot in front of the guest by overriding what I had said previous to them. I'll gladly specifically ask for a different ETL next time. THANKS.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 12, 2012)

Carts said:


> To the cashier that sprayed the guest febreeze in front of them ...Your lucky you get Double digit red cards every shift or else they would have termed you..



LMAO!!! We have a guest that comes to the pharmacy that (how do I put this nicely??? Aw heck, I can't...) must have about 50 cats (crazy cat lady) because she comes in smelling like a litter box that hasn't been cleaned in oh......a YEAR! We have some air freshener behind the registers that we spray (discreetly) when she comes up because the smell is so nauseating :bad: The last time, she commented about how nice it always smelled in the pharmacy because one of the other techs "saw her coming" and sprayed it before she got there~LOL!

So, to make this comment fit the thread: to the tech who thought of requisitioning the febreeze, I commend you, it's probably the only good idea you've ever had in your life


----------



## babytrees (Apr 12, 2012)

to that muckety muck VP of whatever-please show up tomorrow because we have worked our hineys off tonight (and the rest of the week) to make the store look spotless for the third time in less than 2 months because you have bailed on us twice before.

to the lazy butt FRO....I keep moving the hanger container back by the rack for a reason....yes you can roll to it from the desk (of course walking less than 5 feet is out of the question) but it also completely blocks our ADA accessible fitting room. And yes I made sure to tell our ETL tonight to put a note on it specifically for you.

to all of the TL's and ETL's to whom I have had to show that the hanger container is in a spot that could cost the company a lot of money and the reason....you idjots!! Why is it that I have to show you and why do you let the other FRO get away with this stuff?


----------



## Redcard (Apr 13, 2012)

I just remembered this one run-in I had with a guest who turned out to be a Target employee. He didn't tell me his position, but I guessed ETL from his behavior. 

This guy starts off kind of weird. He asks me who is in charge of the department I'm in and who is overseeing it. That was a bit odd. This is my department, yeah, but I'd hardly call myself in charge of anything. Was he looking for a TL, or something? I just tell him that I'm the guy in this department, and he starts talking to me about how his store is the second busiest in the world, or something, and how lucky I am that my store is so small and quiet. Bear in mind that I work in one of the highest volume stores in the region, if not _the_ highest volume store in the region, and even the lazy people work their asses off because we've got no choice. Then this guy just keeps going on about how busy his store is and how only real men work there.

So, to that one ETL who likes to shop at other stores just to tell them how good they have it, please, just keep it to yourself. You're the only one who cares.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 13, 2012)

He probably actually works at an ULV.


----------



## calimero (Apr 15, 2012)

To that TL who seriously told the flow team that ,we were going too slow .and that we had 2 choices : 
1st : pick up the pace ,and work harder ,and be done earlier ( freight off the floor by 8 am),and be done by 9 .30 
2nd : stay the same , and he will have to hire new tm to help us ,therefore we would be losing hours  ,and be done by 9.30

Hum ,isn't that the same? 
We have been working with a very small crew for the past 2 months ,several tms left !!!!!

I know we are only flow team members ,but we all thought the same thing ,hire more tm ! But good luck finding them ( schedule is 11 hrs a week )!


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 18, 2012)

my store used to have this backroom TL who no one liked, i didn't understand why because i was maybe 1 months into flow team ( i was new).  i was scheduled for my first autofill day(idk if any of your stores does this but we have TMs come in at 5 am non truck days and just work the autofills and re shop).  i was still learning, and i didn't know much on how to use the PDA so when i was stocking basketballs, i forgot to check the second location and didn't notice they were also on an end cap.  she asked why i didn't check the end cap  and pointed out my error, i told her i was sorry and it was a simple mistake.  she first started off her rant about how I'm not doing my job right, she was complaining how i was using the PDA to scan every little thing in the cart to check the location of merchandise (isn't that what the PDA is used for half the time)? she said how i should have the store completely memorized including all the locations of every thing( Whats the point of grabbing a PDA then? especially if were suppose to know everything?) she said i would never make backroom ( first off, I'm only 1 month into flow team and still learning, secondly, who said i wanted to be in backroom?) this TL was RIDICULES, at the end of my shift she said to me, "oh i hope you don't think I'm mean" i told her no but in my mind there were other thoughts flouting LOL.  now this TL has been transferred to another store because to many people complained about her at mine, and now at this new store and lot of people are complain about her too.  Ironoically, almost year later, not only am i the Flow Teams Cardboard person (difficult job sometimes) but i am also in backroom, i would love to see the look on her face now


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 18, 2012)

Karma's a b*tch in red stilettos....


----------



## itvgeo (Apr 18, 2012)

Redcard said:


> To the new guy: You seem like an okay guy and I have no problems with you. Just, please, stop referring to the front lanes as the front lines.


 THere's a GSA -- who was in the military -- who says that every once in a while.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 18, 2012)

Redcard said:


> To the new guy: Just, please, stop referring to the front lanes as the front lines.



During Q4, that's more accurate than you realize....


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 19, 2012)

To the Hardlines TLs and even one or two Instocks TMs: thank you for putting up with my lack of knowledge about the little things. If nothing else, it makes my username appropriate again.  But seriously, you guys are a great help, and I feel a lot more comfortable working on the floor now.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks to my New STL, APTL , HR and SrTL and ETL-Softlines for the support and pushing me forward in my future in Target. I will not let you guys down!


----------



## babytrees (Apr 22, 2012)

to the new up front TM-obviously just because you are older doesn't mean anybody taught you manners and it's obvious nobody told you that items need to be back on the floor 15 minutes before you go grabbing. Please don't barge into my basket of reshop (if I hadn't been quick I would have been bodychecked away from it) and manhandle everything saying you don't want to mess it up but your looking for something and then huff off when you don't find it. 

to my TL and GSTL tonight...thanks for having my back (even though she didn't push me). I appreciate that you believed me. I wasn't looking to get her in trouble but I was completely dumbfounded by her actions and words


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 23, 2012)

To the rest of my store....it would be nice if ANYONE would come back up Pharmacy once in a while. Very rarely do we call for backup, but when we do, NOBODY responds (okay, 1 person has responded 1 time and probably only because she was in HBA at the time, RIGHT in front of the ETL-Rx....kinda' hard to ignore the call then!). I know it's been brought up in EVERY way possible (huddle, meetings, etc) and STILL no back-up when requested. 7 TLs/TMs were supposed to come do training for Pharmacy back-up and how many have ACTUALLY done it? 2!!!


----------



## naterstx (Apr 23, 2012)

mamak1 said:


> To the rest of my store....it would be nice if ANYONE would come back up Pharmacy once in a while. Very rarely do we call for backup, but when we do, NOBODY responds (okay, 1 person has responded 1 time and probably only because she was in HBA at the time, RIGHT in front of the ETL-Rx....kinda' hard to ignore the call then!). I know it's been brought up in EVERY way possible (huddle, meetings, etc) and STILL no back-up when requested. 7 TLs/TMs were supposed to come do training for Pharmacy back-up and how many have ACTUALLY done it? 2!!!



You gonna jump out from behind there and do a pull/reshop when your business is slow? Didn't think so.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 23, 2012)

naterstx said:


> You gonna jump out from behind there and do a pull/reshop when your business is slow? Didn't think so.



I've seen pharm techs zone and pull outdates but they are usually way too busy to do much else.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 23, 2012)

mamak1 said:


> To the rest of my store....it would be nice if ANYONE would come back up Pharmacy once in a while. Very rarely do we call for backup, but when we do, NOBODY responds (okay, 1 person has responded 1 time and probably only because she was in HBA at the time, RIGHT in front of the ETL-Rx....kinda' hard to ignore the call then!). I know it's been brought up in EVERY way possible (huddle, meetings, etc) and STILL no back-up when requested. 7 TLs/TMs were supposed to come do training for Pharmacy back-up and how many have ACTUALLY done it? 2!!!



I come for pharmacy backup all the time. I see a line & I jump in!
They are important part of the team. Their sales help us get more payroll.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 23, 2012)

naterstx said:


> You gonna jump out from behind there and do a pull/reshop when your business is slow? Didn't think so.



Business slow at pharmacy?! LOL, that's rich. 
During the times I was scheduled there, you barely had time to draw a long breath. There's a reason why they have their own restroom nearby. If they're not getting slammed by drop-off & waits, they're handling called-ins, non-waiting scripts & calling physicians (clarification of instructions, Rx out of refills, generic/brand substitution, etc). It's NEVER slow at pharmacy.
I'd love to see you handle a day behind the counter during cold/flu/allergy season, cowboy.


----------



## calimero (Apr 24, 2012)

To the flow tm ,congratulations ,you have alienated half of the flow team .when a tm sees an another tm looking around ,he /she wil point out where the item goes ,or nof ,or backstock .it doesn't mean they know everything ,they are simply helpfull .i hope you like working alone !


----------



## babytrees (Apr 24, 2012)

to three out of the four SL tm's...yup, I noticed you all talking in the middle of RTW for at least 20 minutes...and yup I am going to call you out on it. I also am not going to be willing to help any of you out zoning unless told to by a TL or LOD (I am sick of the crud they keep pulling and getting hours)


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Apr 25, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to three out of the four SL tm's...yup, I noticed you all talking in the middle of RTW for at least 20 minutes...and yup I am going to call you out on it. I also am not going to be willing to help any of you out zoning unless told to by a TL or LOD (I am sick of the crud they keep pulling and getting hours)


 omg i have this problem at my store too. Every time i catch them i walk up to them and say hey guys are we having a huddle in the middle of RTW and they will say no and then i coach them. Hang in there i hope your TL and LOD catch on.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 25, 2012)

To the Hardlines TL: Way to put that guest in her place! It may not necessarily be brand, but you deserve a GTC anyways.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 26, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Business slow at pharmacy?! LOL, that's rich.
> During the times I was scheduled there, you barely had time to draw a long breath. There's a reason why they have their own restroom nearby. If they're not getting slammed by drop-off & waits, they're handling called-ins, non-waiting scripts & calling physicians (clarification of instructions, Rx out of refills, generic/brand substitution, etc). It's NEVER slow at pharmacy.
> I'd love to see you handle a day behind the counter during cold/flu/allergy season, cowboy.


Our own bathroom nearby? I WISH!!! We have to walk half way across the store to use the public ones....





naterstx said:


> You gonna jump out from behind there and do a pull/reshop when your business is slow? Didn't think so.


 As redeye pointed out, it's RARELY if EVER slow in the pharmacy (at least mine, others around me, not so much), but if you could figure out a way for me to do a pull/reshop from BEHIND the counter, I'd be glad to help. Of course, chances are it probably wouldn't actually get done since we HAVE no "down time", but I'd be more than happy to try. Just like the front lanes/electronics, our guest survey scores depend on us being available to help guests. Of course, in addition to simply ringing up their purchases, we are also taking in new scripts (drop-offs, electronic, & faxed), processing them (including taking care of all insurance issues/overrides for various rejects), pulling the meds, filling the scripts, restocking the meds, answering phones, helping guests on the floor find HBA products (yes we DO help guests, we aren't allowed to call for someone else to do it, we have to go help them find something, regardless of how busy we are or where it is), ordering our own merchandise (which also includes checking it and putting it away daily), processing daily "return to stock" scripts, antibiotic call-backs, doing all our own cleaning/replenishing of supplies (bottles, labels, paper, etc.), pulling our own garbage, and filling an average of (at least in my store)around 100-125 autofills daily...we average 200-300 scripts/day. Some days, we are doing all of this with 2-3 techs and 1 pharmacist for about half of the day (2/1 all day on Sunday) because we are only allotted about 200 hours for the entire week. We are a 9-9/9-6 pharmacy, you can do the math. Dropped off scripts are "expected" to be processed/filled/checked within 20 minutes, as are all antiobiotics (regardless of how they're received). Oh, and if there is >1 guest waiting and the other register is "open" (we have 2), we're _expected_ to follow the "1+1" rule, regardless of how many people are working so if someone is on break and there are only 2 techs (or even worse, 1 tech) and the pharmacist, too bad....whatever is sitting on the counter/whoever is calling in has to wait. The longer the guests wait, the lower our GS scores go. Unfortunately, we used to have 3 pharmacists, but the "brilliant minds" at Corporate decided that pharmacies <X# of scripts/week only needed 1 and we missed the cut-off by a ridiculously low number of scripts so we are now down to 2 pharmacists....when we had 3, the "20-minute wait time" wasn't quite as hard to meet because we usually had 2 RPhs on duty, but now with only 1, our scores are starting to decline as our script count is now higher than the "cutoff". :angry: Our pharmacy does more in sales than ANY other department in the entire store (don't know if that's true of all stores or not) so yeah, it would be _nice_ to get some back-up once in a while.  OOPS! Forgot to mention, we also regularly have students and interns from local colleges and pharmacy schools that we have to train and mentor so that takes another chunk of the day.


Sorry if I seem a little snippy about this, but my TL and I kind of got into it with one of the ETL's yesterday in the break room because someone asked if he could be "cross trained" so he could come back us up when necessary (since he works in pfresh and is usually close by) and she said "No, it wasn't necessary" (which my TL didn't like). The ETL said (and I quote) "but you guys don't help out in other departments or answer calls for service anywhere else when _those_ are sent". We both tried to explain to her that we are usually so busy ourselves that we don't have extra people TO send. When she said "Well, whenever I walk by, it usually looks like you guys are all just standing around looking at something on the counter or chit-chatting"....I felt like saying "well, DUH!!! Where do you think we COUNT the meds???" :facepalm: She's obviously never been IN the pharmacy while we've been working or she'd know this....

P.S. I also forgot to mention that some days, we are so busy, there are 2 of us that don't even take our "full" 15-minute breaks (we obviously take lunch because we HAVE to)....we might run to the bathroom or get something to drink, but that's it. Our ETL-Rx realizes this and tries to MAKE us take them, but we usually leave for a VERY short time and come right back because we're swamped and are both somewhat A-type personalities (at least I am when it comes to work~LOL!) and can't STAND being behind! Because of this, the ETL-Rx "rewards" us in other ways...she might slip us a coupon for a Starbucks with a "thanks for all your 'extra effort' lately" GTC or something. Of course, we keep this on the DL, but we know she appreciates our dedication in trying to keep our pharmacy #1


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 26, 2012)

to the gsa who didn't show up for their shift yesterday... I know you hate your job but if it's that bad just quit.. Didn't love the open to close shift i worked yesterday! on the plus side.. our DTL was in the store and came and personally thanked me for my dedication and hard work. That'll help when i go in for my TL interview so i guess i owe you a thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

mamak1 said:


> Our own bathroom nearby? I WISH!!! We have to walk half way across the store to use the public ones.... As redeye pointed out, it's RARELY if EVER slow in the pharmacy (at least mine, others around me, not so much), but if you could figure out a way for me to do a pull/reshop from BEHIND the counter, I'd be glad to help. Of course, chances are it probably wouldn't actually get done since we HAVE no "down time", but I'd be more than happy to try. Just like the front lanes/electronics, our guest survey scores depend on us being available to help guests. Of course, in addition to simply ringing up their purchases, we are also taking in new scripts (drop-offs, electronic, & faxed), processing them (including taking care of all insurance issues/overrides for various rejects), pulling the meds, filling the scripts, restocking the meds, answering phones, helping guests on the floor find HBA products (yes we DO help guests, we aren't allowed to call for someone else to do it, we have to go help them find something, regardless of how busy we are or where it is), ordering our own merchandise (which also includes checking it and putting it away daily), processing daily "return to stock" scripts, antibiotic call-backs, doing all our own cleaning/replenishing of supplies (bottles, labels, paper, etc.), pulling our own garbage, and filling an average of (at least in my store)around 100-125 autofills daily...we average 200-300 scripts/day. Some days, we are doing all of this with 2-3 techs and 1 pharmacist for about half of the day (2/1 all day on Sunday) because we are only allotted about 200 hours for the entire week. We are a 9-9/9-6 pharmacy, you can do the math. Dropped off scripts are "expected" to be processed/filled/checked within 20 minutes, as are all antiobiotics (regardless of how they're received). Oh, and if there is >1 guest waiting and the other register is "open" (we have 2), we're _expected_ to follow the "1+1" rule, regardless of how many people are working so if someone is on break and there are only 2 techs (or even worse, 1 tech) and the pharmacist, too bad....whatever is sitting on the counter/whoever is calling in has to wait. The longer the guests wait, the lower our GS scores go. Unfortunately, we used to have 3 pharmacists, but the "brilliant minds" at Corporate decided that pharmacies <X# of scripts/week only needed 1 and we missed the cut-off by a ridiculously low number of scripts so we are now down to 2 pharmacists....when we had 3, the "20-minute wait time" wasn't quite as hard to meet because we usually had 2 RPhs on duty, but now with only 1, our scores are starting to decline as our script count is now higher than the "cutoff". :angry: Our pharmacy does more in sales than ANY other department in the entire store (don't know if that's true of all stores or not) so yeah, it would be _nice_ to get some back-up once in a while.  OOPS! Forgot to mention, we also regularly have students and interns from local colleges and pharmacy schools that we have to train and mentor so that takes another chunk of the day.
> 
> 
> Sorry if I seem a little snippy about this, but my TL and I kind of got into it with one of the ETL's yesterday in the break room because someone asked if he could be "cross trained" so he could come back us up when necessary (since he works in pfresh and is usually close by) and she said "No, it wasn't necessary" (which my TL didn't like). The ETL said (and I quote) "but you guys don't help out in other departments or answer calls for service anywhere else when _those_ are sent". We both tried to explain to her that we are usually so busy ourselves that we don't have extra people TO send. When she said "Well, whenever I walk by, it usually looks like you guys are all just standing around looking at something on the counter or chit-chatting"....I felt like saying "well, DUH!!! Where do you think we COUNT the meds???" :facepalm: She's obviously never been IN the pharmacy while we've been working or she'd know this....
> ...



I would of said to that etl, we help all the guests who ask us where stuff is outside of the pharmacy area. Like dish soap, shampoo & sodas, etc...


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 26, 2012)

To the overnight team: Stop hiding the f*****g remote for the break room TV!! When there are hockey playoffs on, we don't want to watch America's Next Top Model reruns! And the ETLs might all die if they don't get their daily dose of Family Feud...


----------



## Redcard (Apr 28, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> And the ETLs might all die if they don't get their daily dose of Family Feud...



I had to laugh at this, it seems like it's true of all stores.


----------



## Backtohardlines (Apr 28, 2012)

Redcard said:


> I had to laugh at this, it seems like it's true of all stores.



our store usually has one of the following on: a House or NCSI marathon, Deal or No Deal or the Price is Right.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 28, 2012)

market tm said:


> our store usually has one of the following on: a House or NCSI marathon, Deal or No Deal or the Price is Right.



ours is usually on MTV reality shows or Meet the Parkers


----------



## daninnj (Apr 28, 2012)

Consider yourselves lucky. I'm sick of Jerry Springer and Maury.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 28, 2012)

market tm said:


> our store usually has one of the following on: a House or NCSI marathon, Deal or No Deal or the Price is Right.



We usually have The Price Is Right on before Family Feud. Before that, it's the boring talk shows that are always on in the morning. We also get The Newlywed Game, old Family Feud, and Baggage a lot in the late afternoon/evenings.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 29, 2012)

We have the password game. Read my mind & guess the word.
Bad communication happens alot at my store.


----------



## greatteam (Apr 29, 2012)

To that one GSA, you need to chill out. You seem to misunderstand what the position is, and the fact that you're making cashiers do personal chores for you while you sit at Food Ave is terrible. You need to stop acting like you're the best thing to ever happen to Target and realize you are not a Team Lead, therefore you cannot threaten to fire people. Ever wonder why no one responds to your backup requests? Because they don't like you and you have pissed them all off with your attitude.


----------



## Backtohardlines (Apr 29, 2012)

to my hl tm, yes I know you don't like ad set up and you despise being up at 6, but please please please, don't take it out on the rest of us!  You muttering and complaining under your breathe does not help and moving slower just makes us frustrated and move faster so we can get everything else done because we know your section won't be finished in time.  UGH!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 29, 2012)

market tm said:


> to my hl tm, yes I know you don't like ad set up and you despise being up at 6, but please please please, don't take it out on the rest of us!  You muttering and complaining under your breathe does not help and moving slower just makes us frustrated and move faster so we can get everything else done because we know your section won't be finished in time.  UGH!



Take him off the them, if possible.


----------



## Backtohardlines (Apr 30, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Take him off the them, if possible.



Working on that.  Problem is the ETL wants sales floor people for signing, and unfortunately, most don't have sunday availability.


----------



## babytrees (May 1, 2012)

to all of the softlines team members....I thought we were done with this dumb cycle of whining, no call no shows, back biting and all the other crud that makes us the weakest team in the store.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 1, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I would of said to that etl, we help all the guests who ask us where stuff is outside of the pharmacy area. Like dish soap, shampoo & sodas, etc...



Oh, my TL did...she explained to her that we might not be available to "back-up" other departments when they call, but we are basically responsible for the ENTIRE HBA department when it comes to showing guests where things are, regardless of how busy we are...we don't have the luxury of a "call button" like the other departments do, we ARE the "call button"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 1, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> We usually have The Price Is Right on before Family Feud. Before that, it's the boring talk shows that are always on in the morning. We also get The Newlywed Game, old Family Feud, and Baggage a lot in the late afternoon/evenings.





daninnj said:


> Consider yourselves lucky. I'm sick of Jerry Springer and Maury.





mrknownothing said:


> To the overnight team: Stop hiding the f*****g remote for the break room TV!! When there are hockey playoffs on, we don't want to watch America's Next Top Model reruns! And the ETLs might all die if they don't get their daily dose of Family Feud...





market tm said:


> our store usually has one of the following on: a House or NCSI marathon, Deal or No Deal or the Price is Right.





babytrees said:


> ours is usually on MTV reality shows or Meet the Parkers



Sometimes I think our breakroom TV only gets 2 channels: GameShow Network or Telemundo! I'd kill to watch ANYTHING other than those 2 channels....I love it when I go in there and there's nobody else or 1 particular TM because we will both just turn the darned thing OFF


----------



## Target Chick (May 8, 2012)

I bring a book. The only time the channel gets changed is when I'm actually watching something. Lol!


----------



## Target Chick (May 8, 2012)

To my SrTL - I love working with you! You are the reason I asked to switch my closing GSA night to Mondays. Not only do you actually care about the team, you constantly seek feedback. When I have to call you to the desk/lanes for a guest, you listen to what I have to say before making a decision.


----------



## flygirl (May 15, 2012)

To the backroom TL - I get that you've been here for a couple years... But that doesn't mean you have the right to complain EVERY TIME OVER THE WALKIE when a person screws up. I know your job is filled with so many metrics it screws you up... But you're not the only one having to deal with issues man. Stop being so snide to team members just because you're "the man". You get your work done and I applaud you for that... But you're still a jerk.


----------



## Target Chick (May 15, 2012)

To my closing team last night - you guys rocks! Both sales floor, my one cashier, and both LODs...thanks for being on a lane all night. It helpedus go 20 over in sales. And on a Monday, too!


----------



## buliSBI (May 15, 2012)

tgtcpht said:


> Sometimes I think our breakroom TV only gets 2 channels: GameShow Network or Telemundo! I'd kill to watch ANYTHING other than those 2 channels....I love it when I go in there and there's nobody else or 1 particular TM because we will both just turn the darned thing OFF


One store we got all the local network stations and PBS.  Another store we could get NBC/CBS/Fox; on some clear days ABC.  At another store they had a 50" Big screen with cable.


----------



## STLinMaking (May 15, 2012)

Target Chick said:


> To my closing team last night - you guys rocks! Both sales floor, my one cashier, and both LODs...thanks for being on a lane all night. It helpedus go 20 over in sales. And on a Monday, too!



Our store did 30 over........ It was a rough night!


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 15, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To the overnight team: Stop hiding the f*****g remote for the break room TV!! When there are hockey playoffs on, we don't want to watch America's Next Top Model reruns! And the ETLs might all die if they don't get their daily dose of Family Feud...



One team member at our store got smart and bought herself a universal remote. She lets us borrow it when the other one goes missing....


----------



## buliSBI (May 15, 2012)

ap215 said:


> One team member at our store got smart and bought herself a universal remote. She lets us borrow it when the other one goes missing....



It would be fun to watch them watch their shows, then change the channel without them ever knowing you have another remote.


----------



## redeye58 (May 15, 2012)

Reminds me yrs back when remotes were left out with the TVs & 2 kids were "phasering" each other. 
The elec specialist came out with a ginormous universal remote & threatened to "turn them both off" before they dropped the remotes & ran.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 15, 2012)

buliSBI said:


> One store we got all the local network stations and PBS.  Another store we could get NBC/CBS/Fox; on some clear days ABC.  At another store they had a 50" Big screen with cable.



Oh, we HAVE other channels (DirectTV), those 2 just seem to be the only 2 that anyone ever turns on...


----------



## babytrees (May 16, 2012)

to the 2 new team members....I hope to heavens you don't make it past your 90 days...you are making life even more difficult in softlines.
to the 1 new team member I trained tonight...ummm, you are not the brightest bulb in the box but I think you will do okay if you actually make it through training.


----------



## 1andonlyMelody (May 16, 2012)

To the Target Mobile guy. You are visiting so respect our store. FU for taking my Red card sell from MY GUEST and trying to sell me a phone!

To the new SL TM I've been here longer than you. I don't need you following my guest and I to a product I know where it is!

To the ***tchy ETL no one likes you and don't call me on Monday's to work when clearly my availability says I don't work at times you work. Have you noticed that!


----------



## 1andonlyMelody (May 16, 2012)

I forgot this one.

To the night TL who keeps saying "Let's set the morning crew up for success!" Forget you, who is going to set the night crew up for success? I don't want to come in to carts and carts of reshop!


----------



## Target Chick (May 16, 2012)

1andonlyMelody said:


> To the Target Mobile guy. You are visiting so respect our store. FU for taking my Red card sell from MY GUEST and trying to sell me a phone!!



Wait...he tried to sell YOU a phone?!?  That's kinda funny.  I'm very grateful for my Mobile guys...they help out in electronics when the TMs are busy.  Target Mobile actually got a red card yesterday by pulling his out and talking about it.  It's the first one for Target Mobile in my store.


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 16, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Reminds me yrs back when remotes were left out with the TVs & 2 kids were "phasering" each other.
> The elec specialist came out with a ginormous universal remote & threatened to "turn them both off" before they dropped the remotes & ran.



We had two high school boys in our store with one of these  http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/electronic/9a06/. They turned up about half of our tvs in electronics to full blast, before me and a gsl confronted them about the loud sound. They said that they would stop, and we got someone to turn all of the tvs back down. 10 Minutes later they were at it again, so this time me and another AP escorted them out, and gave them a trespass notice. Never saw them again


----------



## pzychopopgroove (May 16, 2012)

buliSBI said:


> It would be fun to watch them watch their shows, then change the channel without them ever knowing you have another remote.



Oh boy, if only i had thought of that when I still worked for spot.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 16, 2012)

To the new backroom tm, toys fire door on the salesfloor, is not an entrance to the backroom. That's why you hear fire alarm on door going off. :facepalm:


----------



## band_rules16 (May 16, 2012)

Target Chick said:


> Wait...he tried to sell YOU a phone?!?  That's kinda funny.  I'm very grateful for my Mobile guys...they help out in electronics when the TMs are busy.  Target Mobile actually got a red card yesterday by pulling his out and talking about it.  It's the first one for Target Mobile in my store.



Most of our mobile guys are great. They know a lot about electronics and pitch in whenever they can. There's a couple who aren't so great, but I haven't heard any complaints. I was glad to give them my business when I had to get a new phone this year. I'm grateful for them and I know other stores haven't been as lucky...


----------



## 1andonlyMelody (May 16, 2012)

Target Chick said:


> Wait...he tried to sell YOU a phone?!?  That's kinda funny.  I'm very grateful for my Mobile guys...they help out in electronics when the TMs are busy.  Target Mobile actually got a red card yesterday by pulling his out and talking about it.  It's the first one for Target Mobile in my store.



Yea he did, bugged me the entire shift. He's covering because are regular had a heart attack. I can't wait for the regular to come back. Thank God that's not my regular area to work


----------



## babytrees (May 17, 2012)

it was an interesting shift:

to the hardlines tm's who came over to help make softlines look a little better-YOU ROCK!!!
to the hardlines senior team lead-way to wait until half hour before close to venture over to softlines. (only team lead on duty, supposed to help the entire store) Yup, only 2 SL team members so only GBI and RTW covered...yup that is why shoes and men's look so pretty. Thanks for the help. You doofus!!
to our tl in charge of hours-please, please stop scheduling such huge breaks where there is nobody on the floor...and seriously? the entire sl team scheduled to leave AT closing? so not cool especially on a night like tonight when so few are scheduled to begin with.
to the district management and higher-are you all afraid of the dark? is that why you don't come to our store after 4 PM? It's great to know that the closers are so important to you. NOT!!


----------



## Target Chick (May 19, 2012)

I'll take your interesting shift and throw in:

To the HR grunt doing to the schedule: I'm sorry.  It's a thankless job.  But...no cashier until 9 am on a Saturday?!?  Are you freakin' kidding me?

To the S-Bux TL: I know you want to do your own scheduling and the HR lets you tweak.  STOP!  One person there, by themselves, from 730-2?  But, wait, there's more!  Then one came in at 2, 230, 3, and 530.  Seriously?!?

To the S-Bux TL (again): So, you will text your TMs asking if it's okay to switch their schedule (thereby technically working OFF the clock), but when I text you a semi-work related question - you take it to the STL and tell her that you are sick of working off the clock.  I get a seek-to-discover conversation (during a REALLY rough week) and you walk around smiling the whole time.

To the S-Bux TM this morning: I'm sorry you were by yourself.  But, I was GSA, cashier, and break coverage for you, GS, and the OPERATOR!  Give me a break.  You weren't busy.  I know, because the four times you pushed the add'l assist button, THERE WAS NOBODY THERE!!!

To the first 9 am cashier: If you were feeling that sick, you shouldn't have come in.  You worked for 7 minutes this morning.  Then went home.

To the second 9 am cashier: If you had that big of a headache, you shouldn't have come in.  You worked for three hours.  Then went home.

To the 3 pm S-Bux TM: If you know you are going to have your wisdom teeth pulled on a day you are going to be working, call in.  You were under your 90 days and this is your second NCNS.

To the 530 pm S-Bux TM: Thanks for calling in with the excuse of menstrual cramps.  Watching the ETL's face go bright red made my day.  

To that one cashier: When I tell you to go on break, please go.  Don't make me come back over by you five minutes later and tell you that your break started when I sent you and it's your fault for not going.  I didn't tell you that you had to stop and talk to every other cashier on the to the TSC.  Don't get snippy with me when I say I would like to try to stay on schedule for breaks, especially considering I didn't have that many cashiers and everyone came in at the same time or needed breaks at the same time, and tell you to move your caboose.  When you came back, I apologized if I sounded snippy.  Don't call me a b*tch when my back is turned and think that I won't hear it.  I did.  And I will remember this the next time you ask to go on break with your friends.  The answer, btw, is going to be no.

To the opening LOD: I am but one person.  And you made me wear a lot of hats this morning.  Thank you for - FINALLY! - getting the hint that I needed help with the two tubs of SSS you had pulled and waiting for me at 730 this morning...after telling me that I had no opening cashier.  Your smart huddle was fantastic!!  And that made the TMs that much closer for the needed backup.  

To the Food Ave TL: I LOVE YOU!!!  Thanks for trying to help me in any way you could, even though you have never been officially trained to watch the front end.  You, my dear, made my day!!

Soooooooo.....my morning sucked.


----------



## redeye58 (May 19, 2012)

Whenever I think my universe sucks, it's better to look & see what's happening in someone else's universe before I start to whine. Seeing someone else handle that much drek with such aplomb puts me to shame.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 20, 2012)

To my HR TL: If you supposedly changed my primary workcenter from Cashier to Hardlines, why am I only getting cashing shifts? I'm not gonna complain too much because I'm getting decent hours from cashing (surprisingly enough), but it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Target Chick (May 20, 2012)

To my opening cart attendant: I love the fact that you feel comfortable enough to be your uncensored self around me. But telling me that you feel as though you are going to revisit breakfast during major backup, while I'm speed weaving, and helping guests put their bags in the carts was not a good idea. Another bad one was leaving me with only 5 carts. Grrrrrrr


----------



## band_rules16 (May 20, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To my HR TL: If you supposedly changed my primary workcenter from Cashier to Hardlines, why am I only getting cashing shifts? I'm not gonna complain too much because I'm getting decent hours from cashing (surprisingly enough), but it doesn't make any sense.



I hate that. Seems to happen too often in my store. I was told by my ETL that I wouldn't be getting hours in my workcenter anymore (due to taking an LOA last fall) and I didn't get any for two weeks...but I'm still in that workcenter and bing! I'm getting hours in it again. Not that I'm complaining...


----------



## band_rules16 (May 20, 2012)

To the BR team member who was on the floor yesterday - I am SO grateful you helped me pull at noon and one o'clock. I would have never made it. Not sure why they scheduled the mid to come in at *2:00* instead of 11, but whatever...


----------



## mrknownothing (May 21, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> I hate that. Seems to happen too often in my store. I was told by my ETL that I wouldn't be getting hours in my workcenter anymore (due to taking an LOA last fall) and I didn't get any for two weeks...but I'm still in that workcenter and bing! I'm getting hours in it again. Not that I'm complaining...



I talked to the HR TL, Hardlines SrTL, and Hardlines/Instocks TL about it and they all said it was because there weren't enough sales floor hours but there's an increasing need for cashiers on the schedules. Not really understanding that one since supposedly everyone is getting cut, but I'm not gonna complain too much - it's better than no hours.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (May 22, 2012)

To the new cashiers at my old store who always end up calling the GSTL for a guest in front of me or two guests in front of me, chill the **** out. I used to work there. I know how things go. Don't get pissy with me when I offer assistance and tell you that I worked there for over a year.


----------



## babytrees (May 23, 2012)

I revise my to the new team member....she definitely is still not the brightest bulb but she also is as slow (working) as molasses...I am really hoping that none of these 3 newbies don't last.
to that one newbie team member who snuck out tonight without informing anybody-you are (hopefully) in some deep doo doo as it was written in 2 places to get area approval before leaving and I have told you from day one to make sure that you get said approval before leaving. Your areas also looked like poop. Heck, all of the areas but RTW could have been better. I will say that shoes also looked decent but not the perfect zone that was asked but what do you expect when asking that of somebody working their final shift? Especially one who was barely clocked in to the job to begin with. It stinks that SL had more people on the floor but HL looked better when I left.
to the closing ETL and HLTL - thanks for the votes of confidence that if I say the area looks good to go that the TM can go. I appreciate it.


----------



## redandkhaki (May 23, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> To the new cashiers at my old store who always end up calling the GSTL for a guest in front of me or two guests in front of me, chill the **** out. I used to work there. I know how things go. Don't get pissy with me when I offer assistance and tell you that I worked there for over a year.



if some random person i didn't know started telling me what to do at work i would get upset too.


----------



## Target Chick (May 23, 2012)

I have to agree. I hate when people come in and tell me they used to (or still do) work for Target and know how things work.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (May 23, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> if some random person i didn't know started telling me what to do at work i would get upset too.



I make it clear that I'm only trying to help and I used to cashier. That makes them even *****ier. Especially the younger ones who think the world revolves around them. Let's see how they like that job six months from now and see if they survived as long as I did before they go "**** it" and walk out.


----------



## redandkhaki (May 23, 2012)

again, if some random person i didn't know that doesn't even work there anymore tried to tell me how to do my job i would ignore them and get upset if they kept bugging me. You don't work there anymore and shouldn't be trying to butt in while a cashier is checking someone out. If i was the GSTL in that store and came over and you were trying to help I would ask you to stop.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (May 24, 2012)

Ditto.


----------



## babytrees (May 25, 2012)

to the softlines team members tonight-UMMM, did all of you take a whiny pill tonight? Believe me, I know how busy it was tonight (most of the night there was a wait for the fitting room plus I came in to 2 carts of reshop that needed sorting) and it was not made any easier by the whining.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (May 26, 2012)

Only 2 carts?  Thats a great night!  LOL!


----------



## babytrees (May 26, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Only 2 carts?  Thats a great night!  LOL!



that's what the lazy day time fitting room operator left me...it's usually only one with another up front waiting for me. So tonight it was the  2 FULL carts and then the one up front. I did another 4 or 5 (lost count) through the night. Did not sit down, except on my half, all night.


----------



## PrincessDagger (May 26, 2012)

To that one team member I used to work with in Electronics (before I got a promotion)- I'm glad I don't have to deal with your many carts of go-backs, you never zoning ever, you taking 4 hours to put up one tv, you showing up to work high or hung over, you never helping guests, and you miraculously not getting fired for not doing you job!!!! 

*end of rant* I feel better now! lol


----------



## babytrees (May 27, 2012)

to the HL team members who helped, willing or not, with softlines reshop all day. YOU ALL ROCK!! (when I got in today the TL told me that they walked into a bunch of unsorted carts back at the fitting room...which they know weren't left from me)
to our new STL-god bless you for seeing that softlines was going to drown and having hl help all day. And for hearing me when I said that I didn't leave the unsorted carts.
to the opening FRO-thank you so much for staying an extra hour and a half to help with the mounds of reshop carts. I am going to miss you when you are gone in a little more than a week. You were having focus problems the last few weeks but I always know that you try your hardest to keep the fitting room brand.
to my favorite reshopper-I am going to miss you when you are gone after next week also.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 27, 2012)

To the new know it all tl, if you aren't finished with the ad setup, please say something before I sent all my folks home to save payroll. My ad was done by 9am.  To my favorite etl, thanks for your help in getting the ad signs up.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 28, 2012)

To my ETL-HL who was randomly transferred to another store: You may not have been particularly useful sometimes, but you're a nice guy and I wish you the best of luck in your new store.

To my SrTL-HL who is leaving Target: Good luck with your new job!

To my GSTL-turned-Hardlines TL-turned-"temporary" SrTL: How you aren't an ETL by now is beyond me. Since one of our SrTLs-HL is leaving, I hope you get to at least stay a SrTL.

To that new TM in Hardlines: If you're in HBA, you should probably answer when the GSTL calls for a TM in HBA on the walkie. Our STL isn't always going to remind you.


----------



## Target Chick (May 29, 2012)

To the cashier who either calls in or leaves early almost every shift: stop it! When you show up, you are one of the hardest workers I have. I can't send all my cashiers out to zone because I'll never see them again, but you actually pay attention to the lanes. Please stop ditching, you haven't even been here 90 days yet.


----------



## ryoner (May 30, 2012)

To several Team Members, contrary to what seems to be popular belief, Cart Attendants cannot be at multiple places at once. I know sometimes it may seem like we are magical beings, but we are, in fact, only human. We cannot bring in carts, clean the restrooms, clean up spills, take care of trash, take care of hangers, respond to backup calls, etc., all at the same time. If we could do multiple things at once, we would be in a different line of work.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 30, 2012)

To our guy in receiving, I'm sorry I didn't get your desperate signal to quit doing the 'Pinky and Brain' routine that we usually do.
The new ETL standing off to one side obviously didn't get it, had no idea what the hell was going on and didn't find it funny.
What I'm most sorry for was bailing on you and leaving it for you to explain the whole thing.
Very uncool.


----------



## itvgeo (May 30, 2012)

To some members of the pfresh team, merchandise have to be stocked in the home location which has preference over the flex location so please don't argue with me. It is for inventory purposes.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 30, 2012)

To tomorrow morning's team, I apologize in advance for the ridiculous amount of reshop left over from tonight. We had barely anyone on the floor, and I would've loved to get through the 3+ carts of Toys/Sporting Goods had I not had to respond first to backup cash.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 30, 2012)

Mr k, a suggestion,  do reshop while you are zoning.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 30, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Mr k, a suggestion,  do reshop while you are zoning.



Thanks for the suggestion, but the LOD was borrowing me from the lanes just to work on reshop. Because I was supposed to be cashing, I had to respond first for backup.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 31, 2012)

Challgene yourself,  with speed & time. It's a great opp for you to show that you can multitask & get it done.
Go for big items first, them smaller stuff.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 31, 2012)

To our HR TL: As dumb as you are most of the time, you were really helpful today. Thank you for backup cashing when we had barely anyone on the floor.


----------



## greatteam (May 31, 2012)

Is it just me or is the phrase "barely anyone on the floor" being used in almost every phrase lately? That's really sad to me that so many stores are so short staffed


----------



## redeye58 (May 31, 2012)

Nope, it's not just you. It's true.


----------



## Target Annie (Jun 1, 2012)

our store tends to use the term 'short people' and short handed'

my apologies to anyone else who offended by these short jokes.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 2, 2012)

To the previously mention SrTL-Hardlines who is leaving Target: I really hope that you were wrong when you said the new GSTL is taking your place in Hardlines (not as a SrTL, but still).


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 3, 2012)

To those of you who call out regularly on the weekends.
Just change your damned availability so we can hire people who want to show up for their shifts.
It's bad enough that they schedule us 2 or 3 people less than we need but with you calling out ...
I pretty much want to go over to your house and set your car on fire.


----------



## Megaparsec (Jun 3, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> To our guy in receiving, I'm sorry I didn't get your desperate signal to quit doing the 'Pinky and Brain' routine that we usually do.
> The new ETL standing off to one side obviously didn't get it, had no idea what the hell was going on and didn't find it funny.
> What I'm most sorry for was bailing on you and leaving it for you to explain the whole thing.
> Very uncool.



... are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 3, 2012)

Megaparsec said:


> ... are you pondering what I'm pondering?



Uh... yeah, Brain, but where are we going to find rubber pants our size?


----------



## band_rules16 (Jun 3, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> To those of you who call out regularly on the weekends.
> Just change your damned availability so we can hire people who want to show up for their shifts.
> It's bad enough that they schedule us 2 or 3 people less than we need but with you calling out ...
> I pretty much want to go over to your house and set your car on fire.



We're required to have full weekend availability at my store...it really stinks when people call out. I guess they figure that their life is wayyyy more important than Target. What irks me is that these people seem to be the ones that get promotions or more hours scheduled to them when we have to slash hours. *sigh*


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 4, 2012)

...and if they DO try to change their availability, either it'll be denied or their hrs will drop (thanx to MAX). 
So, no, ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jun 4, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> To those of you who call out regularly on the weekends.
> Just change your damned availability so we can hire people who want to show up for their shifts.
> It's bad enough that they schedule us 2 or 3 people less than we need but with you calling out ...
> I pretty much want to go over to your house and set your car on fire.



yeah we have this happen so much, especially the Saturday closer in PL.  I know closing Saturday's are rough but really at least you get to go home at 9:30 and not have to do ad scan.
:angry:  :facepalm: :angry3:


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 10, 2012)

To my ETL-HR: Thank you for requisitioning cold beverages for all the closing TMs. You may be clueless when it comes to most things, but there's a reason why you're everyone's favorite LOD.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 10, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To my ETL-HR: Thank you for requisitioning cold beverages for all the closing TMs. You may be clueless when it comes to most things, but there's a reason why you're everyone's favorite LOD.



Your etl-hr appreciates your team hard work when closing.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jun 10, 2012)

To my STL thanks for taking over the store and being a brand person and still have everyone one work hard. It proves you can run a store without being a a-hole to all your employees.But did you have to leave me a GTC in the restroom when you told me there was paper on the floor? -_- lol


----------



## babytrees (Jun 10, 2012)

to the store management-how the hell are we 200 hours over payroll for the month when it is just the 10th?

to my TL-thank you so much for giving up 2 hours off your schedule so I can go in for 2 hours tomorrow to try and get a handle on the mountain that is rewraps/retags

to the GS tm-please, please, please come and be the third fitting room operator. With you and I working together I can almost guarantee we can get and keep the fitting room brand...no matter how useless the other operator is.

to the new TM's- don't try and BS me...I see through it and really it only diminishes my view of you.


----------



## itvgeo (Jun 10, 2012)

Working in the morning means working before 12 p.m. not before 7 a.m. So, when ask am I now working mornings, yes, as I have been coming at 7 for quite some time now. (And don't give me that puzzled look when I said 7 is still considered as morning.)


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 11, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to the store management-how the hell are we 200 hours over payroll for the month when it is just the 10th?



When Spot slashes payroll like it's nobody's business, you could have the bare minimum scheduled every day and still be way over.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 11, 2012)

GTC cards to etl-sl & sl tm's who worked out 11 carts of softlines reshop on Sunday. Also, gtc to the 2 pricing tm's who came in to help out with all the mess.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jun 11, 2012)

Carts said:


> To my STL thanks for taking over the store and being a brand person and still have everyone one work hard. It proves you can run a store without being a a-hole to all your employees.But did you have to leave me a GTC in the restroom when you told me there was paper on the floor? -_- lol



My old STL did something like that when I brought in a round of carts lol. I had maybe 15 on the pusher and the GTC read "thanks for being safe with the cart pusher" I actually laughed in his face lol.


----------



## AvoirFoiEnMoi (Jun 11, 2012)

Dear new girl who I'm trying to train with the PDA. Just because we are on the salesfloor without supervision, does not mean you have permission to chat with other team members. Especially not while I'm trying to show you how to work a PDA. You may not care that we have other things to do than 'chat' for ten minutes with the 'cute' boy at Electronics, but I'd like to finish on-time so my GSA doesn't 'coach' me on how to be more productive. K thanks. =p


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 11, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> When Spot slashes payroll like it's nobody's business, you could have the bare minimum scheduled every day and still be way over.



And if you miss sales by a grand or so every day it gets progressively worse and worse.


----------



## babytrees (Jun 11, 2012)

to all of the tm's coming into TSC when I was tackling that mountain of rewraps....thank you for stating the obvious...yup that is a lot of stuff.
to the tm who started on that mountain....you rock!!! I was/am a bit worried about you doing the job because of your attitude hopefully you have decided to take the job seriously.
to the ETL who suggested I go into TSC so no one would be tempted to take me off task...THANK YOU!! I don't think I could have done what I did do at the fitting room.
to all of the softlines TM's working the next two days (i have the next two days off)please, please, please don't pile crap back into that cart of rewraps. PLEASE, FRO's, PLEASE try and get the rest of the rewraps done...it isn't that much but if we don't keep on it it will become overwhelming again. 
to that one TM...what the heck is up? why are you so hostile to me? even the Tl's are noticing.


----------



## babytrees (Jun 11, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> And if you miss sales by a grand or so every day it gets progressively worse and worse.



the thing is we are hitting or surpassing monthly goals...I tell the guests that I don't understand the clearance algorithm  and I really think I don't get the sales/hours algorithm. It also bugs me that softlines is surpassing it's goals but we are the first ones that hours are cut from....it's like biting the hand that feeds you.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jun 12, 2012)

This sounds like the best person ever.



mrknownothing said:


> To my ETL-HR: Thank you for requisitioning cold beverages for all the closing TMs. You may be clueless when it comes to most things, but there's a reason why you're everyone's favorite LOD.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jun 12, 2012)

To the unintelligible person with the walkie .... please ... stop talking. Also, stop taking walkies.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jun 12, 2012)

To the new APL. Thankyou for listening to me when I told you this woman was about to steal. I look forward to our interview soon.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Jun 14, 2012)

To that one etl.  You taught me a lesson today.  I know nothing.  Thanks.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jun 14, 2012)

To the ETL that gave me my job in the first place...  Im glad that you made STL! Take me with you... and if you dont... Ill follow you anyway!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 14, 2012)

Carts said:


> To the ETL that gave me my job in the first place...  Im glad that you made STL! Take me with you... and if you dont... Ill follow you anyway!



Congrats on Your new stl!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 14, 2012)

To my STL: It obviously helps that we had team members on the floor, but it was really nice to be able to get all of hardlines zoned. Thank you for helping us out in our areas (and giving me an area other than toys or HBA).


----------



## CartStryke (Jun 17, 2012)

To the STL tonight. I want to like you as a person, but you make it really hard sometimes. I don't know when or where exactly you got your crazy idea about carts, but it needs to go away. You say to get the carts when we come in, and then not worry about them until closing. Mon-Thurs, maybe that can work a majority of the time, but to think that'll work for a Saturday? Are you insane? Hell, it felt like I had to keep sneaking out of the building just to get carts in. One of these days, I should listen to you on a Saturday so at some point we actually run out of carts. Then maybe you'd see the errors of your way. (haha, yeah right).

The other thing that bugs me. When you say not to worry about carts until close and just focus on reshop...if you want me to work on reshop, that's fine, I can do that. However, at least tell me that yourself. I think you can tell I'm getting annoyed with you, so what did you do? Instead of telling me about your "plan" for tonight and having me possibly confront you about it, you had your hand puppet (as I like to call him) tell me instead. 

It's kind of sad that when I was covering the breaks for the GSA tonight (which I've only ever done once before over a year ago), that felt like the easiest hour of the entire night.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 17, 2012)

To my etl-hl & etl-log, thanks for your help on the ad disaster today. Gtc to you!


----------



## TargetCA (Jun 17, 2012)

The my Food TM who helped out on Carts, thank you very much sir, when I was the only one doing carts in the morning and I got a big help today to catch up, owe you one.

To that one team member who asks "very quietly" on the walkie, "there is a spill at the cat food isle", so I bring the stuff needed to clean up the spill and where the f*** are you when no1 is guarding the dam spill, wow you had to make it easy for yourself at 9am in the morning.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 17, 2012)

To my GSTL: How many times do I have to tell you that I'm scheduled on the floor before you realize that I'm not on your schedule grid?


----------



## babytrees (Jun 17, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to the tm who started on that mountain....you rock!!! I was/am a bit worried about you doing the job because of your attitude hopefully you have decided to take the job seriously.



gotta change this....to this TM...you are awfully whiny when people don't act the way you want...that ETL that you said was mean to you? Probably told you to do your job. That gentle reminder to put things on the hangers correctly? I don't believe you when you say you didn't do that one...over half of the 2 z racks you have left have been improperly hung. Yup, I am probably now a meanie.
It should not take 2 to 3 hours of my shift to recover the fitting room.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 18, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To my GSTL: How many times do I have to tell you that I'm scheduled on the floor before you realize that I'm not on your schedule grid?



I  was actually scheduled for market one night.  Came up for backup.  The GSA came up and turned off the light of the TM in front of me then walked away without turning off mine.  I asked him if he forgot to turn mine off and he said, Oh, I forgot you weren't cashier tonight and came over and turned mine off.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 18, 2012)

Mr k & lovecats, your gstl/GSA's miss you too muchfrom being on the frontend.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jun 18, 2012)

To the FRO who did her homework, read magazines, had beverages, texted, checked her e-mail, charged her phone in the open, and who knows what else...and has now quit, the rest of us FRO's thank you. Not only did our computer get taken away, but we no longer have a desk chair at the FR. I only sit to do rewrap or when there's NOTHING to do and I can't leave the FR...thanks for ruining it for the rest of us. We appreciate you greatly. 

I think I might start sitting on the floor.


----------



## StaticSun (Jun 18, 2012)

You had a computer in the FR? :O


----------



## babytrees (Jun 18, 2012)

StaticSun said:


> You had a computer in the FR? :O



that was my first thought too!!

to the ETL's-bless your pointy  little heads!! Thank you so much for starting to actually act on your threats (they have started giving verbal warnings to the people covering the FR who do not get up and do the TAG system)...let's see more action!!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jun 18, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> To the FRO who did her homework, read magazines, had beverages, texted, checked her e-mail, charged her phone in the open, and who knows what else...and has now quit, the rest of us FRO's thank you. Not only did our computer get taken away, but we no longer have a desk chair at the FR. I only sit to do rewrap or when there's NOTHING to do and I can't leave the FR...thanks for ruining it for the rest of us. We appreciate you greatly.
> 
> I think I might start sitting on the floor.


I'm curious about this too, I've never seen a computer for the fitting rooms.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

ap215 said:


> I'm curious about this too, I've never seen a computer for the fitting rooms.


Wow! My store never had one in the fr, either.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jun 20, 2012)

StaticSun said:


> You had a computer in the FR? :O



Yeah, we did for the longest time. Not sure the purpose, but it was nice to have so we could check POGs, use item search when short on equipment, or check the radar when the weather was bad. TLs liked it so they could check their e-mail and workbench too. They took it away before our remdoel, saying the remodel ETL needed it, but the real reason is that people were abusing it (like I said above). I finally gave up helping people on the phone search for stuff and send out more calls to the floor when we don't have equipment. 

AP is really trying to enforce the counting items rule (take the item from the guest, count them/shake them out, give them chip, count them when they come back out) but I feel like I'm the only one enforcing it when I work and they have to check on me. Really? Yesterday's FRO was just handing out chips to people and not taking items from them at all. I was price change so I felt like I couldn't say anything...


----------



## itvgeo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Wow! My store never had one in the fr, either.



Every time I see "fr", I am thinking freezer. 

Anyway, in one store there was one. But they could never get it to work so they moved it to the TL office.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jun 21, 2012)

StaticSun said:


> You had a computer in the FR? :O



When I first started 10 years ago we had a computer at the FR.  It was older than dirt and was suppose to be used to do items locations for guests.  Now of course we have PDA/LPDAs to do that and I for one was happy to see it go.  We still have a chair and radio, but there are specific times when they can be used.  The chair is only for sitting to do rewrap or folding those blasted ad signs.  The radio is for the truck crew mostly to have music on the overhead in the mornings.  We can have it on when there is bad weather, but it must be kept low.  FR use to be thought of as the cushy job, because of the chair.  Because we are required to keep mens, lingerie, some of infants and half of RTW zoned, there is no time to sit.  There is never NOTHING to do.  If all your regular zone is super zoned you are to grab the jewelry cordless and go help in boys, girls or even hardlines.


----------



## babytrees (Jun 21, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> Yeah, we did for the longest time. Not sure the purpose, but it was nice to have so we could check POGs, use item search when short on equipment, or check the radar when the weather was bad. TLs liked it so they could check their e-mail and workbench too. They took it away before our remdoel, saying the remodel ETL needed it, but the real reason is that people were abusing it (like I said above). I finally gave up helping people on the phone search for stuff and send out more calls to the floor when we don't have equipment.
> 
> AP is really trying to enforce the counting items rule (take the item from the guest, count them/shake them out, give them chip, count them when they come back out) but I feel like I'm the only one enforcing it when I work and they have to check on me. Really? Yesterday's FRO was just handing out chips to people and not taking items from them at all. I was price change so I felt like I couldn't say anything...



That whole last paragraph is me....but they are giving out verbals now for not TAGging it. Just think of it this way....we don't have to worry.  I have also reminded the ladies who cover my breaks that the camera at our desk isn't for the guests, it's for AP to check up on us and making sure we are doing our job...doesn't help. It's their jobs on the line, not ours.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jun 22, 2012)

To all GSA/GSTLs, do you remember how to speedweave?  Sometimes it seems like you all forgotten that this is your responsibility.  When I don't have a guest in my lane I will load up on bags, check to see if I need change, clean my register area and grab guests that are waiting.  I try to look to see if guests are waiting first but I don't always see them, please don't yell at me to go grab a guest. (this is especially annoying when you NEVER yell at one of your cashier friends for standing doing nothing:hysteric   If you see a guest in need there is a chance I haven't seen them so just send them to me.  Some, not all, spend a lot of time chatting with the SD person or PL person instead of speedweaving.  I will stand and wait in the aisle for a guest when I'm free, I never want any guest to wait.  Please remember I'm human and can't be everywhere at the same time, I've been here long enough to know what needs to be done.  Treat me with respect and I will do the same.  Thank you.   Rant over now.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey, practically everyone I work with - it technically wasn't my day off, I was turning in my comp shop and getting a giftcard for a wedding. PLEASE stop saying, "OMG, you're always here! Even on your days off!" Sorry - I'm not there on my days off unless I need to get something before the next time I work.


----------



## filmer88 (Jun 23, 2012)

Do we even have Comp shop postions anymore? I never saw anyone at my old store with that title, except for when I first started, there use to be a guy who was employed as both bike builder and comp shopper


----------



## band_rules16 (Jun 23, 2012)

filmer88 said:


> Do we even have Comp shop postions anymore? I never saw anyone at my old store with that title, except for when I first started, there use to be a guy who was employed as both bike builder and comp shopper



Mine still does it, I switch off with another TM. The pricing TL told me we don't do it during 4th quarter. Seems like a waste of hours if you ask me...but I'll take them.


----------



## babytrees (Jun 24, 2012)

to the FRO's who, on my days off, were forced to clean up the rest of the rewraps....WTG!!!

to that tm who I've talked to over and over about bringing rewraps at least an hour before closing-that's an hour BEFORE not at closing....thanks for ruining the no rewraps left under the fitting room desk.

to the exec's who finally listened to me-thank you for scheduling the fitting room to leave 15 minutes after closing...none of us (if we are doing our job right) can clock out at closing. 

to that one tm who whines and *****es and moans about your area-get over yourself-you had more than an hour longer in your area than anybody else on the team tonight. You only had shoes and men's and no, I can't/won't help you because of the amazing amounts of reshop at the fitting room and the parade of guests I had. Plus, you can't seem to do anything but sit on your hiney when covering my breaks....men's basics are 5 feet away, zone them.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 24, 2012)

To that one GSA: Thank you for letting me do something other than cashing. But........

To that one Softlines TL: Did you really think I could get all the shoes reshop done by the end of my shift? I started with one very full cart (mostly flip-flops) and somehow ended with two very full carts. And that's just from the flip-flop wall. I didn't even touch the aisles.

To the ETL-Softlines who happened to be the closing LOD: Thank you for not killing me for ending up with two carts of shoes reshop when I started with one. On a side note, both of our brand TMs in shoes have left the store. Why haven't you gotten at least one new one yet?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 24, 2012)

filmer88 said:


> Do we even have Comp shop postions anymore? I never saw anyone at my old store with that title, except for when I first started, there use to be a guy who was employed as both bike builder and comp shopper


Yep, we still have a comper & several back-ups for when she's out of town.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 25, 2012)

To that one cashier: Now I understand why they won't let you learn any other workcenters. [not elaborating]


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jun 25, 2012)

to that one team member, i'm glad i won't see you for a week ... and thanks for starting to respect me as a human f'n being. it's about damn time you schmuck


----------



## PricingMaster (Jun 26, 2012)

We have a District Comp Shopper who does it for my store and 2 or 3 others since not every store in the district requires to be CS. When she is in vacation, then each PATL from their respective store will do their own Comp Shop. I don't mind doing it cause that means for 1 week, and 1 week only, I am allowed OT since it is done on my time, I must wear regular clothes since you CANNOT wear red and khaki while doing this, and those hours then get charged to District.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jun 26, 2012)

PricingMaster said:


> We have a District Comp Shopper who does it for my store and 2 or 3 others since not every store in the district requires to be CS. When she is in vacation, then each PATL from their respective store will do their own Comp Shop. I don't mind doing it cause that means for 1 week, and 1 week only, I am allowed OT since it is done on my time, I must wear regular clothes since you CANNOT wear red and khaki while doing this, and those hours then get charged to District.



Oh, I wish my PATL did the shop occasionally. I don't think she fully understands how it works, like how long it takes, etc. I wish I got OT for it...instead they just factor it into the week.

Hey, LOD, I don't quite understand your logic. We finish all of tomorrow's work for PA and there's literally nothing to do: pulls and reshop are caught up. So why did you send the other TM I was working with home but kept me to work on pulls? I know he stayed an hour late last week...I did, too, because you *made* me after I said no because of plans. So I can't leave early because I need to stand around with the other SF people who are waiting for pulls to drop? Next time we're short on payroll, don't say anything. 
P.S. Since there were no pulls, I went and backstocked electronics lockup and another random cart back there. At least the BR was appreciative.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jun 26, 2012)

HR, no, I was not hired with complete open availability all weekend.  I cannot work until 2pm on Sundays.  Period.  End of discussion.  You all wrote it down and had me sign off on that when I was hired, and no, no one tried to talk me out of that or discussed it with me during my interviews...including you when you extended the offer.  Luckily it was written down in my file, so you see you all agreed to it and are stuck with it.  I don't know why it was entered wrong in the system, but you had best change that like you said you would.  Guess you all should examine availability when you do the hiring, eh?  I can't believe that not being available until 2pm on Sundays is really a big deal. Surely you need someone to work in the later afternoons/evenings.

You give me zero faith in what's going to happen when I have to change my availability for school come September.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 26, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I can't believe that not being available until 2pm on Sundays is really a big deal.



I've had similar availability on Sundays since I got hired (because I go to church in the morning), and my HR hasn't given me any problems. Sounds like either someone is slacking or someone's a jerk.



Retail Girl said:


> Surely you need someone to work in the later afternoons/evenings.



We do need someone to work in the later afternoons/evenings. And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## TargetCA (Jun 27, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> I've had similar availability on Sundays since I got hired (because I go to church in the morning), and my HR hasn't given me any problems. Sounds like either someone is slacking or someone's a jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> We do need someone to work in the later afternoons/evenings. And don't call me Shirley.



I'm not sure who makes the schedule, at my store I know its one of my GSTL's, so you should probably talk to them if you have any problems. I know a few people at my store can only and ONLY work during a set time bcus they have another job to go to afterwards, so their availability is pretty strict. But my Target has some specific rules for availability, like having at least a few days + a weekend open, but any issues you can talk to HR about and they can sort something out.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 30, 2012)

To my Rx team...well, a couple members...thanks for stepping up to help when I needed it. I hope you know that I TRULY appreciate it


----------



## band_rules16 (Jul 1, 2012)

Whoever scheduled next to nobody on a Friday night...thanks a lot. Trying on clothes is an Olympic sport in the summer at my store, and only have me (FRO) and one softlines person...you've got to be kidding. Having me zone half of softlines and then having AP come after me to make sure I'm sweeping the FR and counting items...I can't do it all. Of course, I found six tags after our TPS left. Seriously, I'm over this. I hope the opening team today enjoyed the two full z-racks (one entirely of swimwear), two full racks, five unsorted carts, and four sorted carts. 

Six more weeks...six more weeks...


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 1, 2012)

tgtcpht said:


> To the "borrowed tech", I don't care HOW you do it at YOUR store, when one of us _politely_ explains to you how we do it at OUR store, don't spend the next 5 minutes telling us how "none of the stores you've ever worked at have done things that way."  Maybe THAT'S why our pharmacy is "all green" and always ends up MUCH higher on reviews/audits/visits/etc. than yours!
> 
> Oh, and also, at OUR pharmacy, we add ALL of the water to the suspensions....thanks for making the pharmacist have to contact the guest AND file an incident report, not to mention, possibly endangering the young guest!!!



Um...what reason could anyone have for NOT adding all of the water to a suspension? Some of those are tricky enough to make non-goopy even with all of the water.


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 1, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> HR, no, I was not hired with complete open availability all weekend.  I cannot work until 2pm on Sundays.  Period.  End of discussion.  You all wrote it down and had me sign off on that when I was hired, and no, no one tried to talk me out of that or discussed it with me during my interviews...including you when you extended the offer.  Luckily it was written down in my file, so you see you all agreed to it and are stuck with it.  I don't know why it was entered wrong in the system, but you had best change that like you said you would.  Guess you all should examine availability when you do the hiring, eh?  I can't believe that not being available until 2pm on Sundays is really a big deal. Surely you need someone to work in the later afternoons/evenings.
> 
> You give me zero faith in what's going to happen when I have to change my availability for school come September.



If they said they were taking care of it, it doesn't sound like they're making a big deal out of it. When you were filling out your app, did you put on there that you were open all weekend? If you did that, and then changed your availability at the interview (which is okay, since they would still be able to take your availability into consideration), it's likely that the HR team wasn't notified to change your availability before making the schedule. 

If you put that you couldn't work until 2 PM on Sundays on your application, then it was probably just an oversight. When HR is editing the schedule, mistakes can happen. If they go to schedule someone outside of their availability, it doesn't give them any sort of warning. The HR team needs to pay attention and try to avoid these oversights, but mistakes do happen. 

Also, don't be surprised if people ask you to work a shift on a Sunday morning. You're _far_ from the first TM to say they can't work Sunday mornings, but the store does need people there to work. Nobody should be forcing you to work outside of your availability, but the may ask.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 1, 2012)

It was on my original app.  Supposedly the ETL didn't put it in the system correctly.  And when I start my church internship this fall, they can ask all they want, but the answer will be no.  

This HR is not the most helpful person in the store.  When she wrote down my first week's schedule, she wrote down the time on my sheet and put another time in the system, making me look like a complete fool.  Luckily I just ended up being an hour early.  Also, I keep asking about eHR and her only response continues to be, yeah, we need to get you set up for that.


----------



## babytrees (Jul 1, 2012)

to all of the new dimwits, errr tm's, in our store, please, please, PLEASE learn the job!! And listen when somebody tells you something for the umpteenth time. It ain't rocket science, people!!


----------



## calimero (Jul 2, 2012)

To a tm :WORK!!!! It's that simple ! Stop playing with your hair ,stop disapearing for 17 mn while taking a pallet to the floor while the store is closed .you are not even bowling it ,you are supposedely just dropping it off !!!!
Stop being so lazy ! Just quit already !


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jul 2, 2012)

to that team member who likes to talk to me during my break/lunch
i'm reading a book. i don't like you. please stop talking. thanks.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 2, 2012)

To Miss Whiney-Hiney: You are a walking crisis center. 
People don't like to work the counter with you because all you do is complain about your current status. You have a roof over your head, food in your house & a job. 
You're fortunate: most folks only have 2 out of 3.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 2, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> To Miss Whiney-Hiney: You are a walking crisis center.
> People don't like to work the counter with you because all you do is complain about your current status. You have a roof over your head, food in your house & a job.
> You're fortunate: most folks only have 2 out of 3.



Sounds like one of our softlines brand TMs who always complains about having to back-up cash.

To the aforementioned softlines brand TM: Everyone else on the floor has to respond to back-up, there's no reason why you should be an exception. And stop whining, nobody cares.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Jul 2, 2012)

To that one cashier who disappears for a "restroom break" that lasts way longer than her regular 15 minute break: I am finally on to you since you were seen texting in the bathroom and goofing off.  Next time you ask to go, your break starts right then.

I am the last person to say someone is not allowed to go to the bathroom, by the way, but this girl abuses it constantly and I am done with it.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jul 2, 2012)

To the ETL-HR who gripes and moans about payroll, but schedules 6 TL's at the same time for their daily stand around and talk about spiderman meeting, ... thanks so much for making my money problems reappear.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 3, 2012)

targetismylife09 said:


> To that one cashier who disappears for a "restroom break" that lasts way longer than her regular 15 minute break: I am finally on to you since you were seen texting in the bathroom and goofing off.  Next time you ask to go, your break starts right then.
> 
> I am the last person to say someone is not allowed to go to the bathroom, by the way, but this girl abuses it constantly and I am done with it.


Our ETL told us to tell TMs to put their cells in the locker. There's a clock on the register so they don't need it for time & emergencies can/do go through the store.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jul 3, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> to that team member who likes to talk to me during my break/lunch
> i'm reading a book. i don't like you. please stop talking. thanks.



This happens to me ALL THE TIME. I'm like, "Hello, don't you see I'm immersed in my book and *not* answering you?!"


----------



## babytrees (Jul 3, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> This happens to me ALL THE TIME. I'm like, "Hello, don't you see I'm immersed in my book and *not* answering you?!"



I have one SL team member (I am FR) that I try and make sure we aren't on the same break schedule....otherwise my book gets just a paragraph read and I go back on the floor grumpy because of her non stop loop.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jul 3, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Our ETL told us to tell TMs to put their cells in the locker. There's a clock on the register so they don't need it for time & emergencies can/do go through the store.



I keep mine on me at all times on vibrate. I check the registers for time/date but there is absolutely no-way I'm going to tell my family members that 'hey if there's an emergency, and it's during these random four hour intervals throughout the week, dont call me to help you, call target! wait through the insipid phone menu, tell the operator to ask the LOD to take a call for me on LINENUMBER, then wait for the LOD to stop talking about spiderman products or their bridal shower, and they will have me pick up that line ... eventually. Then I will be able to call you back or come help you whenever my next break is scheduled, if there's someone around on our woefully inadequate payroll to cover electronics.'

:wacko:


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jul 3, 2012)

babytrees said:


> I have one SL team member (I am FR) that I try and make sure we aren't on the same break schedule....otherwise my book gets just a paragraph read and I go back on the floor grumpy because of her non stop loop.



Agreed. Are you sure you're not in my store? I get the recurrent 'here are stupid things about my life you didnt ask for' loop as well as the 'turn your walkie off in the breakroom, i dont wanna hear it' .... sigh, heaven forbid I make sure the people covering electronics section have access to knowledge about *gasp* electronics


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 5, 2012)

Dear vendor....after you left, I lost count of the number of sales sodas you lost out on to your competitors because you didn't rotate the warm ones to the back when you stocked your single serve fridge.  Luckily your competitors are smarter than that so I don't think Spot lost any sales...just your company.  Your boss would be proud, I'm sure.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Dear vendor....after you left, I lost count of the number of sales sodas you lost out on to your competitors because you didn't rotate the warm ones to the back when you stocked your single serve fridge.  Luckily your competitors are smarter than that so I don't think Spot lost any sales...just your company.  Your boss would be proud, I'm sure.


Let your ctl know that fact. They love beating up on soda vendors.


----------



## babytrees (Jul 7, 2012)

to those who tm's who didn't do their jobs today...hope you get written up for it, FINALLY!! If our sweetest tm had to mention that all you two did was piss and moan at the fitting room all shift...not even doing one iota of the tons of reshop that I walked in to. You are so stinking lucky that we had 3/4 of an awesome closing team (1 closer is iffy at best) to do your work plus ours. We went from 6 sorted and 4 unsorted carts and 4 z racks to 0 z racks and 2 sorted carts. 
To that closing team...almost all of you ROCK!! To the tl who stayed back at the fitting room until I had it under control...bless you...I can always count on you to not only have my back but to work your hiney off!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 7, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to those who tm's who didn't do their jobs today...hope you get written up for it, FINALLY!! If our sweetest tm had to mention that all you two did was piss and moan at the fitting room all shift...not even doing one iota of the tons of reshop that I walked in to. You are so stinking lucky that we had 3/4 of an awesome closing team (1 closer is iffy at best) to do your work plus ours. We went from 6 sorted and 4 unsorted carts and 4 z racks to 0 z racks and 2 sorted carts.
> To that closing team...almost all of you ROCK!! To the tl who stayed back at the fitting room until I had it under control...bless you...I can always count on you to not only have my back but to work your hiney off!!



Remember, that event & tl. Work on their schedule.


----------



## babytrees (Jul 7, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Remember, that event & tl. Work on their schedule.



they are the one who does the schedule...they threatened to change her closing night if I couldn't close that night anymore (I had to ask for 2 of those days off in a row). I am the closing FRO so I don't get a whole lot of shifts with either of my tl's but that may be changing soon.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 8, 2012)

babytrees said:


> they are the one who does the schedule...they threatened to change her closing night if I couldn't close that night anymore (I had to ask for 2 of those days off in a row). I am the closing FRO so I don't get a whole lot of shifts with either of my tl's but that may be changing soon.



Ask them.


----------



## babytrees (Jul 8, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Ask them.



I meant that I may be moving back to the floor because I am looking toward moving up to TL and my ETL wants me back on the floor so I can more easily learn the rest of the store. So I will probably get more shifts with her soon...at least that's what I am hoping...that and more weekend days off without begging for them. LOL


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 8, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Dear vendor....after you left, I lost count of the number of sales sodas you lost out on to your competitors because you didn't rotate the warm ones to the back when you stocked your single serve fridge.  Luckily your competitors are smarter than that so I don't think Spot lost any sales...just your company.  Your boss would be proud, I'm sure.



Wow. Even the cashiers at my store know to do that when re-shopping front end pop. I hate getting drinks from the Food Ave cooler on vendor days because the front ones are always warm.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 8, 2012)

babytrees said:


> I meant that I may be moving back to the floor because I am looking toward moving up to TL and my ETL wants me back on the floor so I can more easily learn the rest of the store. So I will probably get more shifts with her soon...at least that's what I am hoping...that and more weekend days off without begging for them. LOL



Ok.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 8, 2012)

Go, Babytrees!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 9, 2012)

To my GSTLs and GSAs: Please learn how to ****ing speedweave. Maybe the lines wouldn't be so long if you'd direct guests to open lanes instead of leaning against the jewelry boat the whole time!


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 9, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To my GSTLs and GSAs: Please learn how to ****ing speedweave. Maybe the lines wouldn't be so long if you'd direct guests to open lanes instead of leaning against the jewelry boat the whole time!



This. Calling for backup is not speedweaving, despite popular opinion.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jul 10, 2012)

ok, does someone want to translate for us lowly sales floor members? what the hell is speedweaving?


----------



## MrMrIce (Jul 10, 2012)

Say lane 10 has 8 guests in line and lane 12 only has 2 guests in line... GSTL would tell some guests from lane 10 to go to lane 12 so the lines even out and one isn't extremely long while the other is short.


----------



## ptl (Jul 10, 2012)

MrMrIce said:


> Say lane 10 has 8 guests in line and lane 12 only has 2 guests in line... GSTL would tell some guests from lane 10 to go to lane 12 so the lines even out and one isn't extremely long while the other is short.



And equally importantly, it's going out to the front of the lanes to tell incoming guests which line to go to in the first place, and going to lane 7 to take all the hangers out of the clothes the next guest just put on the belt so the cashier won't have to, and grabbing the empty cart the guest just abandoned right in front of lane 8 where it's blocking the aisle, etc. Basically it's being in constant motion, doing everything they can to make the checkout process fast, fun and friendly.


----------



## mxrbook (Jul 10, 2012)

One of the GSTLs constantly asks, "Where are you?  You just disappear."  Well, I'm NOT standing in front center of the check lanes, chatting with the GSAs and GSTLs and ETL while barking for back ups.  I'm actually chatting up guests, selling Red Cards, answering lights, responding to change requests and assisting the cashiers with bagging so you don't have to call for back up.  What a concept, eh?


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 10, 2012)

You're like an air-traffic controller sending guests to the shortest lines, calling for back-up when each line is 1+1, sometimes instructing CA to jump on, moving to the front & placing guests' bags in the cart to get them moving as soon as trans is complete, moving empty carts/hand baskets & other obstacles out of the way, responding to blinkers & trouble-shooting as needed.
Basically weaving in & out among the lanes.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jul 10, 2012)

To the new cart attendant: I trained you to be my replacement... Thanks for making me look ohhh sooo goood


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jul 11, 2012)

To the corporate visitor;

Yes the team member in question probably isn't the brightest light in the sky...
But in her defense, the LOD ... another 'fresh off the degree' hire, which was _sooo_ smart of you to do, asked her to stay 4 hours later then didn't check on her break schedule or compliance.
Since he, and likely every other TL in the building were too busy suckling your corporate teat in the backroom, he didn't think to schedule someone to cover her lunch and therefore when you got done looking longingly at the pull line, she had to go to lunch.

Great job putting all the blame on her for our service scores and low sales, i'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact that I'll be the first on in to electronics today at ELEVEN IN THE MORNING.

Ps, we cant bloodywell help the guest when we aren't bloodwell there ... so dont cry to us about payroll problems when you um ... aren't scheduling any hours in our neck of the woods.
PPS you TL's do realize you can go hang around like mindless zombies _after_ work together, you dont have to suck payroll dry by 'walk and talking' like life is some sort of giant Aaron Sorkin script.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jul 11, 2012)

To that cashier that checked out my family and I at the Target near the beach yesterday,

You are either new, or completely incompetent and should be fired right now.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jul 11, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> To that cashier that checked out my family and I at the Target near the beach yesterday,
> 
> You are either new, or completely incompetent and should be fired right now.



Details


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 11, 2012)

To the cashier at the "other store" near my house: NO, it is NOT corporate policy to only let me use my discount at MY OWN store. Whoever told you that was full of BS and you should check your facts before you start acting like a total witch to me. Yes, I DID mention it to MY STL (along with your name) as well as the trainer at MY store (who coincidentally does the training for YOUR store as well since nobody at your store is competent enough to do it), and would've stopped at GS in YOUR store to let THEM know as well if there hadn't been a ton of people waiting (and I wasn't in a hurry).


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jul 11, 2012)

tgtcpht said:


> To the cashier at the "other store" near my house: NO, it is NOT corporate policy to only let me use my discount at MY OWN store. Whoever told you that was full of BS and you should check your facts before you start acting like a total witch to me. Yes, I DID mention it to MY STL (along with your name) as well as the trainer at MY store (who coincidentally does the training for YOUR store as well since nobody at your store is competent enough to do it), and would've stopped at GS in YOUR store to let THEM know as well if there hadn't been a ton of people waiting (and I wasn't in a hurry).



Did you have the card. Or did you try to give them your number. I assume they were just ignorant on the subject and you had your card.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 11, 2012)

Carts said:


> Did you have the card. Or did you try to give them your number. I assume they were just ignorant on the subject and you had your card.



Yes, I had my card and she refused to scan it. I also had a Pharmacy Rewards card, which she took. The thing was, she asked another cashier and that cashier ALSO said, "we're really not supposed to, but go ahead"??? I've used it before at that store and never had an issue previously, which is why I brought it to my STL's & the trainer's attention because obviously, someone at the store is now telling them they're not allowed to do it. This particular store is actually closer to my house than mine, but I will drive the extra 5 miles to go to mine because the people that work there are just rude.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jul 11, 2012)

Carts said:


> Details



She was completely ****ing ignorant to the fact that my family was there so she continued to stock her bags until they were overflowing. Not to mention the GSTL was a pain in the ass at speedweaving. That and I could have gotten that entire line done by myself, in 10 to 15 minutes. or less. There were 5 cashiers up front. Lol making sure I'm never going to that target ever again.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Jul 11, 2012)

Can we please do the following?:

Push those black stoppers on the peg hooks back when stocking to make more room for the product?  

Put the label strips back to its proper place instead of on the shelf below it or another place? It's not that hard. You can also ask for help. It's OK. You won't be looked down upon.

When taking the ad signs out, please tuck the label strips back in? 

Remove the grey dots when stocking?

Thanks.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jul 11, 2012)

onegoodear said:


> can we please do the following?:
> 
> Push those black stoppers on the peg hooks back when stocking to make more room for the product?
> 
> ...



forever with the grey dots and stoppers lord have mercy!


----------



## babytrees (Jul 12, 2012)

to the HR -ETL- I am guessing you are finally truly seeing the "opportunities" (GAWD how I hate that use of that word) that are in softlines...I feel like such a squeaky and repetitive wheel but I will (and have) keep it up until I see change.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 13, 2012)

To the GSA, LOD, and pretty much everyone else in the store with a walkie:  what in the hell was your deal today?  Every time I called for backup on the check lanes, no one ever came up.  Here's a hint, your precious meetings aren't that damn important when I have 7 or 8 customers in my line, people leaving their stuff and not buying anything and other customers telling me they won't shop here again.  It was me and another cashier.  She got slowed to a halt with a price issue, so it was me.  I can't save your store by myself.

And when I mentioned this to several people after the fact, you all shrugged your shoulders like it wasn't a problem?!  Gee, thanks.  My life would be so much easier if I took your approach, I suppose, but I just don't have that in me.


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 13, 2012)

That's when I would use a red phone and go overhead "All available team members to the front lanes, all available team members to the front lanes" nice and loudly. That way nobody has an excuse for not responding and the guests can all see you making an effort. And even if nobody still responds, you have people to legitimately point your finger at. I just wouldn't do it as a cashier unless asked to, so that you're not stepping on toes. But you can always make the offer :spiteful:


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 13, 2012)

Hahaha.  Yeah, I'm a bit new to be stomping on toes.  And I'm loving my status as a well-liked employee.  I was starting to wonder if I was locked out of the button because I was hitting it so often (and didn't hear an echo from the walkies).  So I hit one on the register next to me and heard that one...and still no one came.  I was incredulous.  Normally the store is really good about it, but I think with the meeting going on, everyone of "importance" must have had their walkies off and everyone else figured they could ignore the calls.

What I should have done is is told them I was so backed up, I didn't have time to solicit redcards.  I bet that would have gotten their attention!


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 13, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend telling them that you're skipping the prompts.


http://retailcomic.com/comics/july-2-2006/


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 13, 2012)

I skipped no prompts.  I just didn't push them to every customer, either.

Ha! To the comic...


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 14, 2012)

TheWanderer said:


> I wouldn't recommend telling them that you're skipping the prompts.



I got coached for it once. Don't do it.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 14, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> I got coached for it once. Don't do it.



Like I said, I skipped no prompts...ip just didn't ask everyone.  The only time I skip them is if I've already asked (which isn't really skipping them, IMO), they aren't 18, or they don't speak English.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 14, 2012)

TheWanderer said:


> I wouldn't recommend telling them that you're skipping the prompts.
> http://retailcomic.com/comics/july-2-2006/





Retail Girl said:


> I skipped no prompts.  I just didn't push them to every customer, either.
> 
> Ha! To the comic...


Bowing to the comic too.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok, GSA, I don't know why you don't like me.  Before today, we've worked maybe 2 hours together.  So what gives, I don't know, and don't care.  I came from a crappy work environment, and this is so much better, so you can choose to be miserable, but I'm not going to worry about it.  Sorry.  So, for your information....

Telling me not to get bags for my lane when I come in (when one holder is nearly empty) because you don't want boxes open in the storage room is silly. I'm going to make sure I have bags.  It just makes my life easier.

Second, I had been there for 10 minutes, had been busy with customers nearly the entire time (save for getting the aforementioned bags) when you come and nearly shove me out of the way to get my abandons.  Upon finding two candy bars in there (that were there before I got there)  and griping at me that they shouldn't be in there, really isn't useful.  Fine, I'll put them away, but don't get pissy at me for them being there in the first place.

Third, looking at my flashing lane light and choosing to turn around and walk away instead of helping a guest?  Seriously, it's time to get over yourself.

You had better hope we don't work together too much.  One of us is going to be miserable, and the other is going to go on with my happy little life.


----------



## Barcode (Jul 14, 2012)

Retail girl

If guests were abandoning shopping carts, talk to your etl-ge or stl. This is a huge deal, and heads should roll from that. If they don't care call integrity.


----------



## babytrees (Jul 14, 2012)

to that team member who came in and got sick in the bathroom (took half hour to clean up by my estimation) and then came over to the fitting room and got sick three times into a trash can before I called our TL. Then went into the break room because you just knew you would feel better soon....and got sick all over that. Yes I know you need the money (we all do) but you created havoc for our poor cart attendant, myself and the rest of the team.

to that cart attendant-you are my biohazard hero!! not only did you clean up after aforementioned tm but when I found another throw up incident in the fitting room you came quickly and efficiently cleaned up that.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 14, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to that team member who came in and got sick in the bathroom (took half hour to clean up by my estimation) and then came over to the fitting room and got sick three times into a trash can before I called our TL. Then went into the break room because you just knew you would feel better soon....and got sick all over that. Yes I know you need the money (we all do) but you created havoc for our poor cart attendant, myself and the rest of the team.
> 
> to that cart attendant-you are my biohazard hero!! not only did you clean up after aforementioned tm but when I found another throw up incident in the fitting room you came quickly and efficiently cleaned up that.



My store had a seasonal softlines TM do that once. She kept running to the restroom to throw up until the LOD told her she had to go home.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sounds like our "Mary Martyr" who suffered from a nervous stomach. 
She'd go on a retch riot until the ETL ORDERED her to go home, all the while whining about "not wanting to leave her co-workers in the lurch". 
Chick, you did us NO favors by barfing all over the place & created MORE work by having to clean up after you.


----------



## sdoug2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Does any other store have that cashier that is so old they can barely do their job yet they get away with everything because the ETL-GE feels bad for them? I get that they're old but why should I have to work twice as hard as them to get paid probably less than them because they've been there longer. The TM at my store does not listen to any of the GSTL's or the GSA's or even our ETL most of the time. She cannot ever remember to take her breaks at her scheduled times which not only messes with every other TM's breaks but also puts her in compliance most of the time. She has at least 2 paid and lefts every shift she works. She is constantly walking away from her register and leaving her light on and then takes forever and a day to walk back to her register when I let her know she has a guest. On top of all of this her speed score is continually red every week. I find it beyond aggravating to deal with this TM and yet I feel like everyone else at my store has just come to accept it and just lets it go. 
Anyone else had to deal with another TM similar to this?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 17, 2012)

She may not have a choice, but to work. She may need $$ or benefits.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Jul 17, 2012)

Way back when,  we had an employee who was at the end of her career and not pulling her weight in her department, so our stl created a job for her.  She would just fold all the sl tables for a couple hours every day.  She really like this job, and was very good at it.   I loved our stl for showing that compassion for an elderly employee.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jul 17, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Way back when,  we had an employee who was at the end of her career and not pulling her weight in her department, so our stl created a job for her.  She would just fold all the sl tables for a couple hours every day.  She really like this job, and was very good at it.   I loved our stl for showing that compassion for an elderly employee.



He have a TM same scenario at out store


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 17, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Way back when,  we had an employee who was at the end of her career and not pulling her weight in her department, so our stl created a job for her.  She would just fold all the sl tables for a couple hours every day.  She really like this job, and was very good at it.   I loved our stl for showing that compassion for an elderly employee.



Reminds me of our jewelry "specialist." She's a softlines TM who's at least 74 1/2 years old and only works on the weekends, always in jewelry and accessories. She's always very nice to guests and the whole team loves her.


----------



## shorty unloader (Jul 18, 2012)

Dear hearing impaired tm who I still don't know your name,

Just because you are hearing impaired doesn't give you the right to be a complete jerk to everyone around you. Yes, you were pushing a cart of empty, not broken down yet boxes around domestics while I was sorting the repacks and yes, I threw a sticky note into your cart. That doesn't give you the right to scream at me about "does this look like trash to you?" That does, indeed, count as a trash vehicle.. and we had zero garbage bags and all the ETL's/TL's/LOD were nowhere in sight and not responding to the walkie. So please, don't ream me out on a night when I'm already doing ten things at once because all eight of our higher in commands are all scheduled on the same night.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Jul 18, 2012)

shorty unloader said:


> Dear hearing impaired tm who I still don't know your name,
> 
> Just because you are hearing impaired doesn't give you the right to be a complete jerk to everyone around you. Yes, you were pushing a cart of empty, not broken down yet boxes around domestics while I was sorting the repacks and yes, I threw a sticky note into your cart. That doesn't give you the right to scream at me about "does this look like trash to you?" That does, indeed, count as a trash vehicle.. and we had zero garbage bags and all the ETL's/TL's/LOD were nowhere in sight and not responding to the walkie. So please, don't ream me out on a night when I'm already doing ten things at once because all eight of our higher in commands are all scheduled on the same night.



Sorry, but do you have to point out that he has a disability?


----------



## targetflowslave (Jul 18, 2012)

shorty unloader said:


> Dear hearing impaired tm who I still don't know your name,
> 
> Just because you are hearing impaired doesn't give you the right to be a complete jerk to everyone around you. Yes, you were pushing a cart of empty, not broken down yet boxes around domestics while I was sorting the repacks and yes, I threw a sticky note into your cart. That doesn't give you the right to scream at me about "does this look like trash to you?" That does, indeed, count as a trash vehicle.. and we had zero garbage bags and all the ETL's/TL's/LOD were nowhere in sight and not responding to the walkie. So please, don't ream me out on a night when I'm already doing ten things at once because all eight of our higher in commands are all scheduled on the same night.



I find this very offensive seeing that i am hearing impaired.


----------



## shorty unloader (Jul 18, 2012)

Unfortunately, yes, because he uses his disability as an excuse to be an ----------- to everyone around him instead of communicating in other ways. I myself have partial hearing loss in one ear but I don't shout and bark at people the way he does.


----------



## MrMrIce (Jul 18, 2012)

We have someone like that at our store too. Always in a grumpy mood and no one likes to talk to him because he is mad all the time. I'm just assuming he's mad because he is disabled.


----------



## shorty unloader (Jul 18, 2012)

Do you also have that one tm in SL who just can't get a grasp on reading schematics and makes everything take twice as long for every other SL tm?


----------



## calimero (Jul 20, 2012)

To those Tms in DC who are loading our truck ,what are you thinking? A pallet of paper towels and of top of it a heavy bulk pallet really ????every other truck,we have that same problem.we have to stop the unloading,get the crown,move the line,etc...
Also,would it kill you to actually circle the little sticker on the repack boxes,and circling 4 numbers at once doesn't count.we have to open the repacks while on the line to see what is in those boxes....


----------



## missionimpossible (Jul 20, 2012)

calimero said:


> To those Tms in DC who are loading our truck ,what are you thinking? A pallet of paper towels and of top of it a heavy bulk pallet really ????every other truck,we have that same problem.we have to stop the unloading,get the crown,move the line,etc...
> Also,would it kill you to actually circle the little sticker on the repack boxes,and circling 4 numbers at once doesn't count.we have to open the repacks while on the line to see what is in those boxes....


Nothing better than those squished pallets of paper or upside down or sideways bikes or mirrors thrown under closet maid boxes that are damaged before we even get them in the door. DC is rather well ridiculous is the best word I can use.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 20, 2012)

To the cashier next to me: stop commenting on everyone's purchases to ask them about what they are buying, why, etc.  You are being rude and nosy.  I'm nearly waiting for someone to come through with a box of condoms so you can ask them how that's going for them.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 20, 2012)

To my GSTL: I realize you're trying to get Guest Service cleaned up, but don't just push my zone cart to lane 17 for re-shop. There is way more than just toys in there, so it needs to be sorted. I would've sorted it myself had I not had 16 more aisles to zone!


----------



## band_rules16 (Jul 21, 2012)

To my GSTL: thank you for understanding my issues with the latest schedule and letting me vent about it. So frustrating when you're told you'll be in your primary workcenter from now on and then get scheduled completely outside of it. Also frustrating when she turns in a schedule and someone else completely edits it, causing multiple issues (untrained TMs being scheduled photo, ten hour shifts, and only six hours between shifts). Hopefully we can talk to HR and get everything resolved.

To the minor TMs: you are not entitled to everything in the world. I'm really sorry. If you're a cashier, you're on a lane unless you're asked to be GS. Don't wander around, distract me from guests in photo, and then complain about cashiering. It's pretty much all you CAN do. I'm really sick of these TMs complaining to leaders that they're "bored" and they should be at GS at all times. This morning our GSA had one watching while she went on break and chaos broke loose. Ugh. They've worked here less than a year and think they're owed the world now. 

To whomever put 5X7 paper in the wrong spot in the cupboard, THANKS. We have now ruined 2 rolls of 5X7 because you were too lazy to put it in the right spot. You can't fit 5X7 paper in the 4X6 magazine...it happened to me on Thursday and to the GSA today. STOP DOING IT.  (We both now know to read the labels very carefully!) :facepalm:

To the Kodak tech (not technically a TM, but still): you rock and are awesome. Thanks for fixing everything in addition to our QPM!! Rock on. :clapping:


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 21, 2012)

Would it really kill us to put a sign on the register saying the main scanner doesn't work?  It's ridiculous that we put money I the register, keep putting bags in it (after one GSA wisely took them all off and folded in the arms), and then don't bother to put up a sign, only to hav some poor unsuspecting TM hop on the register only to realize the scanner doesn't work.  Seriously, it happened three times today alone.

Paper.  Pen.  Use them.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 21, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Would it really kill us to put a sign on the register saying the main scanner doesn't work?  It's ridiculous that we put money I the register, keep putting bags in it (after one GSA wisely took them all off and folded in the arms), and then don't bother to put up a sign, only to hav some poor unsuspecting TM hop on the register only to realize the scanner doesn't work.  Seriously, it happened three times today alone.
> Paper.  Pen.  Use them.


That works for me!


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jul 21, 2012)

calimero said:


> To those Tms in DC who are loading our truck ,what are you thinking? A pallet of paper towels and of top of it a heavy bulk pallet really ????every other truck,we have that same problem.we have to stop the unloading,get the crown,move the line,etc...
> Also,would it kill you to actually circle the little sticker on the repack boxes,and circling 4 numbers at once doesn't count.we have to open the repacks while on the line to see what is in those boxes....


this drives me crazy every morning!


----------



## shorty unloader (Jul 21, 2012)

calimero said:


> Also,would it kill you to actually circle the little sticker on the repack boxes,and circling 4 numbers at once doesn't count.we have to open the repacks while on the line to see what is in those boxes....


For our o/n team.. this is a BIG issue. Mixed pallets are no fun to bowl out.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 21, 2012)

To the TL's who actually had the terminity to push back on the PTL when he passed on my complaint about the mess you guys routinely leave in the fixture room.
We've pretty much managed to train the TM's to keep things neat back there but you've decided that "doing the clean up would would keep you from completing the task list and that everybody else does it that way".
I can't believe you're using pretty much the the same frelling excuse that my wife's students use.
You should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 22, 2012)

To the closing LOD: I don't know what you said, but thank you for engaging that angry b****y guest in gleeful conversation and not taking her complaint seriously (since she was clearly exaggerating).


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you all TMs for crushing the ad takedown tonight.  I know I stayed an hour later to help you guys, but you all were super fast and awesome and everyone was able to leave on time.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 22, 2012)

To the ETL who I talked to when I got in...

NO, I will not put grey dots on all the out locations in pfresh.  I understand if they are empty that usually they should be researched and grey dotted but as far as I am aware we do not throw up a grey dot unless someone has physically gone through and scanned it, which, I cant do because it is 1:30.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 22, 2012)

To my CTL who is on vacation for the next 8 days:

Thank you for leaving a few pages worth of what you want done on what days.  It is nice knowing what is expected and what needs to be done ahead of time.  You are an awesome TL and I am sure a break is deserved.  It does however suck that you only worked 2 days on the week of the 4th, not including the day before, on, or after the 4th, and now are gone for a week.  Basically you have been gone half the month, but I dont mind too much as I basically get to run market when you arent there =)


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 22, 2012)

pfreshdude said:


> To the ETL who I talked to when I got in...
> 
> NO, I will not put grey dots on all the out locations in pfresh.  I understand if they are empty that usually they should be researched and grey dotted but as far as I am aware we do not throw up a grey dot unless someone has physically gone through and scanned it, which, I cant do because it is 1:30.



Where did this ETL learn their stuff? The gray dot does not just mean that the item is out of stock, but that the out has been officially recognized by Instocks (via scanning in Research and/or Outs). Out or not, it shouldn't be dotted unless it has been scanned.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 22, 2012)

TO everyone who called out today:

If you were actually sick and werent able to come in today, I hope you feel better.  TO everyone who was faking, er i mean having the "sun" disease because the weather was nice, these TMs being cashiers and the cart attendant.  Thanks for making guests constantly have to wait until backup is called because we barely had anyone up at the front today working as well as dragging us from the SF constantly.  Thank God our LOD actually had a few people stay later or come in earlier otherwise the ad takedown would of not gotten done, or the zone would of barely got done.  I hope TMs realize how much they impact how crappy of a close other people get to experience because of them calling out.  We work our asses off looking outside at the sun wishing we were off, and you just call off and enjoy it, thanks.  If you dont want to work just put in your 2 weeks please.


----------



## calimero (Jul 23, 2012)

To that tm : stop asking me for money ! I loaned you $20 3 weeks ago and you failed to repay me on payday .furthermore ,you called in on payday ,you could also have stayed later several times since ,but you are always in a rush to leave .
If you need money ,it is simple ,WORK!

(I can afford to lose that $20,but it is not the point!)


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 23, 2012)

calimero said:


> To that tm : stop asking me for money ! I loaned you $20 3 weeks ago and you failed to repay me on payday .furthermore ,you called in on payday ,you could also have stayed later several times since ,but you are always in a rush to leave .
> If you need money ,it is simple ,WORK!
> 
> (I can afford to lose that $20,but it is not the point!)



Haha, so true.  My fellow PA (quit, but was pretty much going to get fired) always *****ed about not enough hours yet would call out ALL the time


----------



## babytrees (Jul 23, 2012)

to the TM who called out due to "car trouble" last night....I call baloney!! If it's a weekend you are more likely to call out. Because of you I got to "zone" all of softlines except mens, shoes and infant hardlines and give the fitting room her breaks and do back up....in a 6 hour shift. So I basically did the zone of those areas in just over 2 hours.
to the other TM who was on the softline floor...there was a reason I, and our LOD, didn't mention wave zoning....you didn't even come close to finish you area on Saturday and you were there the longest.
to the TM who was at the fitting room....good gracious child!! You have been , by your accounts, written up at least 2 times for you behavior (loafing, not TAGging, cell phone use) but I saw all of that last night...man you are dense. But I can also see why my TL is hesitant to let me back on the floor. Thank you for making me look good.

It was an interesting first night back on the floor after 6+ months.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 23, 2012)

To that one cashier: You are not the GSTL, you don't tell me what to do, especially regarding something as trivial as how to arrange the bags at the lanes. I will arrange my bags however it is easiest for me to use them. If you have a problem with that, then...[insert redeye58-esque response here].


----------



## band_rules16 (Jul 24, 2012)

To anyone who makes the schedule...I can't even right now. Why did you only schedule one TM on the floor to close? We had 2 TLs, the operator, electronics, market, and this one TM. Not to forget the pharmacy who also had brain farts on their schedule and begged for backup cashiers practically all day. I just don't understand, you guys!! I was photo and hopped into pulls and reshop. They pulled a backroom TM to help with pulls, too, and the BR was in rough shape too. Oh, and we're also open an hour later, but no one was scheduled to stay till 11 because no one knew until LAST WEEK. 

All of us working pulls were annoyed with the system constantly pulling BTS items. 90% of them went SUBT backstock. I wish I could beat some sense into it. Really. We're not selling 600 things of crayons a day just yet, please stop asking us to pull so many! *sigh* 

I'd also like to thank the cleaning crew for again parking their floor buffers and scrubbers in front of our pig on wheels cabinet. I definitely said some choice words as I had to move everything. We're not a dry lab yet, please stop parking your crap there! Tomorrow I plan on making a sign saying that the area in front of the cabinet needs to be kept clear.


----------



## shorty unloader (Jul 24, 2012)

To that one TL,

I hope you have realized just how close the team was to walking out on you tonight. We wouldn't despise you as much as we do if you would work on your attitude. We are grown *** adults and we aren't stupid. We deserve better than being talked at/down to. How about we have actual adult dialogues and maybe you would be more understanding of why certain things are happening when they do happen.


----------



## mxrbook (Jul 24, 2012)

To that one GSTL:  Really, you're wearing heels and you wonder why your feet hurt so badly that you have to sit in the GE office for the last 3/4 of your shift.  I know you don't like to interact with the guests or the cashiers as you've said that to me.  Did you not notice the GS part of your title when you took the position?


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 24, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one cashier: You are not the GSTL, you don't tell me what to do, especially regarding something as trivial as how to arrange the bags at the lanes. I will arrange my bags however it is easiest for me to use them. If you have a problem with that, then...


...go back to your own @#$%! lane so you don't have to look at it. 
Problem solved!


----------



## shorty unloader (Jul 25, 2012)

To the FL tm who rang me up this morning:

Gtc to you, darling! It's rare to see a smiling, friendly, opening shift tm at your store. Thank you for understanding my not wanting to shop at my own store b/c of the events happening there today. You were a bright spot in my day after a terrible night of aggravation at my store.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jul 25, 2012)

to that one TM who dosent like me, idgaf if your flow and in stocks, that dosent mean your the s*** around here. oh you've worked a whore department by yourself everyday for flow? tell me how you call that skill again? especially when that department is only 3 1/2 aisles, and it takes you the whole morning to do it?

oh you say i sucked at taking care of the cardboard? lets see you get recognition from our STL, DTL, ETLs from our store and other ETLs visiting from other stores on being the fastest brand captain in the district? ok yea, i suck at what i do.  fyi, your seniority at that store dosent mean s*** if your not going to do s***

i understand i get recognition for what i do, and i am appreciated for what i have to do, but i don't brag about it.  what makes you think you can brag about stuff that you don't even do in the first place? you have no bragging rights.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 25, 2012)

xPLUGZ said:


> to that one TM who dosent like me, idgaf if your flow and in stocks, that dosent mean your the s*** around here. oh you've worked a *whore department* by yourself everyday for flow? tell me how you call that skill again? especially when that department is only 3 1/2 aisles, and it takes you the whole morning to do it?
> 
> oh you say i sucked at taking care of the cardboard? lets see you get recognition from our STL, DTL, ETLs from our store and other ETLs visiting from other stores on being the fastest brand captain in the district? ok yea, i suck at what i do.  fyi, your seniority at that store dosent mean s*** if your not going to do s***
> 
> i understand i get recognition for what i do, and i am appreciated for what i have to do, but i don't brag about it.  what makes you think you can brag about stuff that you don't even do in the first place? you have no bragging rights.



Sounds like an attention whore.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 26, 2012)

xPLUGZ said:


> oh you've worked a *whore department *by yourself everyday for flow? tell me how you call that skill again? especially when that department is only 3 1/2 aisles, and it takes you the whole morning to do it?


What I wouldn't give to hear the call button for THAT dept!
And 'skills'? Don't get me started....


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jul 26, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> What I wouldn't give to hear the call button for THAT dept!
> And 'skills'? Don't get me started....



Must have been referring to an EX GF of mine..


----------



## itvgeo (Jul 26, 2012)

To the ETL-HR: When  talking about a hot dog place, please don't tell me hot dogs are unhealthy (I'll make my own choices, thanks), although you said you went there to have a hot dog and the store served team members hot dogs about a month ago.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jul 27, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> I'd also like to thank the cleaning crew for again parking their floor buffers and scrubbers in front of our pig on wheels cabinet. I definitely said some choice words as I had to move everything. We're not a dry lab yet, please stop parking your crap there! Tomorrow I plan on making a sign saying that the area in front of the cabinet needs to be kept clear.



I know this is going to sound very politically incorrect, but make sure your sign is in Spanish, as well as English.  Since our remodel, our maintenance room is jammed with stuff, they put the store maintenance lock cage in there.   When I have to go get a mop or a wet floor sign I have to crawl over the buffers too.  All the paper products, tp ect., are in the control room.  I don't think they thought this whole thing through.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jul 27, 2012)

Reneeisxena said:


> I know this is going to sound very politically incorrect, but make sure your sign is in Spanish, as well as English.  Since our remodel, our maintenance room is jammed with stuff, they put the store maintenance lock cage in there.   When I have to go get a mop or a wet floor sign I have to crawl over the buffers too.  All the paper products, tp ect., are in the control room.  I don't think they thought this whole thing through.



Oh, of course. There's one that says the floor around the cabinet needs to be kept dry (in English and Spanish). In the last few months, a second buffer has appeared and they just throw everything in there when they're done...


To the tm who "helped" close FA last night...thank you for the laugh. Apparently he couldn't dump the marinara sauce into the sink, since they were all full, so he dumped it in the garbage. He only did that because his brother was working as a cart attendant. He said the bag melted from the heat .Funniest thing I've heard in awhile at work! Turns out the bag didn't melt and was a relatively easy cleanup, but still... :laugh4:


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 30, 2012)

You're scheduled to cashier for a small three shift.  It would not kill you to stay on your register for more than five minutes at a time.  I've been here all evening and would love a break for two minutes to collect hangers or something....anything.  Think you could stick around the front area (and maybe pay attention to the guests instead of chatting it up with whatever employees walk by?)


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jul 31, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> What I wouldn't give to hear the call button for THAT dept!
> And 'skills'? Don't get me started....




Fast Service Needed In Booty Calls.
Who is responding?


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 31, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> Fast Service Needed In Booty Calls.
> Who is responding?



Now that's a call button that won't go to 2nd request.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 31, 2012)

Dear GSA....I know I'm only a bit over halfway through my 90 day probation, but I think you are the worst excuse for a GSA that Spot could find.  First, I've learned not to ask to take my breaks when you are there because you give me attitude since you are supposedly on it.  So after waiting a half hour after I should have gone, I hit the request break button, because I haven't a damn clue where you are, and then you proceed to lecture me about letting you know when it's my break time?! Which is it?  And no, I'm fairly certain I am required to check with you, because your boss once nailed me when I was new for NOT checking with her when she was running the show one day.

And why in the hell is that the only message request through the register that you responded to?  I can hear your PDA beep from half way across the front end....so this pretending like you never got my request for your assistance with a guest is getting damn old.  But I've since learned to send the request to you and immediately turn on my light so I have some prayer of someone coming to help me out.

And when I punch the additional assistance button twice in about 3 minutes because no one comes up?  Including you?  In fact, you walked the other way!  What the hell is that about!  We are ULV so the GSA/GSTL do help back up cashier...but you just couldn't be bothered to speedweave, cashier, or even acknowledge the existence of the front end.

But oddly, today was the first time I've ever gotten change when requested instead of being forced to find a different register.  I'm so over you, and I groan whenever I see the majority of my shift will be with you.  But the store loves you because you are Redcard queen extrodonaire.

Gah.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 1, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Dear GSA....I know I'm only a bit over halfway through my 90 day probation, but I think you are the worst excuse for a GSA that Spot could find.  First, I've learned not to ask to take my breaks when you are there because you give me attitude since you are supposedly on it.  So after waiting a half hour after I should have gone, I hit the request break button, because I haven't a damn clue where you are, and then you proceed to lecture me about letting you know when it's my break time?! Which is it?  And no, I'm fairly certain I am required to check with you, because your boss once nailed me when I was new for NOT checking with her when she was running the show one day.
> 
> And why in the hell is that the only message request through the register that you responded to?  I can hear your PDA beep from half way across the front end....so this pretending like you never got my request for your assistance with a guest is getting damn old.  But I've since learned to send the request to you and immediately turn on my light so I have some prayer of someone coming to help me out.
> 
> ...



I used to have a GSTL like that. I nearly jumped for joy when I heard she was moving to Starbucks.

It sounds like someone needs to be told about this. Let your GSTL or ETL-GE know that there is a problem.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 1, 2012)

To my front end ETL, whatever your official title is from the alphabet soup that is Spot....

Thank you for the lovely talk today.  You seriously made my week.  I'm a bit nervous about the idea of being given am extra task or two each week to help develop my leadership goals...but I'll take it.  Also, batting around the words GSA or TL when I've not yet reached my 90 days?  Thanks for the vote of confidence.  Of course I realize that I had a hard time convincing you I haven't even been here 60 days...and usually you think people haven't been there as long as they have.  Cool that you think the opposite of me!

And I while I will completely respect the fact that you all don't want to cross-train me before 90 days, it seems a bit odd to stick to that when we're already having conversations that involve step ups like this, possible raises, etc.  But that's okay.  One thing at a time, and I'm just happy we had this talk.

So pass that red koolaid...I'm still drinking it!


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 1, 2012)

Dear TM,

Why do you continue to "bully" other team members that you seem to think are beneath you? I'm really tired of having these conversations and am glad that HR is handling it this time! Don't think that just because you've worked here for years that you won't get termed for this because you are CLOSE. You'd think being on a final already you'd be on your best behavior?


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Aug 1, 2012)

To that one TL;

Thank you so much for that genuine recognition of what I did today.  I can't tell you how much I appreciated that.  TRUE recognition is hard to come by.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 1, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To my front end ETL, whatever your official title is from the alphabet soup that is Spot....
> 
> Thank you for the lovely talk today.  You seriously made my week.  I'm a bit nervous about the idea of being given am extra task or two each week to help develop my leadership goals...but I'll take it.  Also, batting around the words GSA or TL when I've not yet reached my 90 days?  Thanks for the vote of confidence.  Of course I realize that I had a hard time convincing you I haven't even been here 60 days...and usually you think people haven't been there as long as they have.  Cool that you think the opposite of me!
> 
> ...



At my store, we have an Electronics TM who was hired as seasonal last year, and he immediately became a trainer after Christmas. I wouldn't be surprised if he became a brand TM or TL in the near future. Maybe you're that all-star at the front end. Kudos (and GTCs) to you.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 1, 2012)

To that one now-former GSA: Congrats on becoming a GSTL! You may have been the only one of our GSAs that really deserves it, and as long as you learn to speedweave and attack your TPS Reports...er, business walks, you're gonna do great.


----------



## babytrees (Aug 1, 2012)

has been a rough couple of weeks-

to the exec's- there is a reason that SL's has a high turnover rate....it's nights like tonight. Wave zoning when there are actually enough sales floor people to cover all areas is a ridiculous call unless my job tonight really was babysitter, if that's the case I should get paid more.
 When I have to continuously ask you to actually lead the team (I have done plenty of peer to peer talks) it drives me mad. 
to the SL's team leads-you all don't like each other and neither seem to be happy with your jobs....how are we as a team a) to respect you and/or b) like our jobs with such hostile leaders?
why is it everybody but me (my hours were cut) who got 30+ hours on the schedule this week AND are getting called in to cover open hours? I have only said no twice when called in....those were both over a year ago.
I need my vacation next week and I am hoping the transfer to hardlines will happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## daninnj (Aug 2, 2012)

To that one TM: I can tell you kinda have a thing for me. Sorry, you're not my type. Wrong sex.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Aug 2, 2012)

daninnj said:


> To that one TM: I can tell you kinda have a thing for me. Sorry, you're not my type. *Wrong sex*.



Lol


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 2, 2012)

To my STL: Thank you for helping out on the lanes when nobody was available to respond to back-up. It was ridiculously busy today and us front end folk really appreciated it.



daninnj said:


> To that one TM: I can tell you kinda have a thing for me. Sorry, you're not my type. Wrong sex.



Sounds like someone needs to get their gaydar fixed.


----------



## calimero (Aug 2, 2012)

To that tm who threw a fit today because I Have more hours than she does ,just grow up ! 
Going to see the hrtl was childish and uncalled for ! and she  threw the hrtm under the bus !!!!
I know you have been working there longer than I did ,but I don't bring an attitude with me ,and don't boss people around ! 
Mind you ,she was scheduled 37 hrs ,and I have 40 hrs ! 
My center and hers are under the same hours ,and she wants them all  ,because those are "her "hours ....
Nope ,they are the store's hours ....


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 2, 2012)

She threw a fit over 3 hours?!


----------



## calimero (Aug 2, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> She threw a fit over 3 hours?!



Yes ! Because i was scheduled 3 more hours in ad prep than she was !
That is one center that we work together ,the rest is apart (besides flow) ....


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 2, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 2, 2012)

to that one cashier,
Can you please please please just stay on your lane and do your job?! I'm so tired of hunting you down or having to call for the salesfloor to come up and help when you should be doing it! Also, could you please stop repeatedly calling me to your lane for NOTHING. It was crazy busy today and i didn't have time to hold your hand. You've worked there for 2 years and you should know all of the answers to the random questions you asked me today.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Aug 2, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> to that one cashier,
> Can you please please please just stay on your lane and do your job?! I'm so tired of hunting you down or having to call for the salesfloor to come up and help when you should be doing it! Also, could you please stop repeatedly calling me to your lane for NOTHING. It was crazy busy today and i didn't have time to hold your hand. You've worked there for 2 years and you should know all of the answers to the random questions you asked me today.



Cuff them to the register. Ill lend you mines.


----------



## Prime (Aug 3, 2012)

TM,

Please understand you're 20 years old with no leadership or management experience what-so-ever. The fact you've been with Spot for 15 months doesn't entitle you to a promotion if you're not qualified for the promotion. Turning on the water works and throwing a tantrum is a true-blue sign that you're most certainly NOT prepared for a leadership position and turning in your notice and stating "if I get promoted I'll stay" just gives incentive for them to not allow you to withdraw that paperwork.


----------



## babytrees (Aug 3, 2012)

to that one TL (or soon to be)- thank you for coming up to me and telling me that you were excited to hear I was moving into your area. Your confidence that I can turn that area around is awesome and I appreciate that you have gone around the store saying watch our area go green quick and that you can't wait to get me the recognition I deserve in huddles. Your words mean a ton to me as I know they are sincere.


----------



## Prime (Aug 3, 2012)

Positive re-enforcement is a valuable tool.


----------



## babytrees (Aug 3, 2012)

Prime said:


> Positive re-enforcement is a valuable tool.



it is...I find it almost always is the best tool in the arsenal. The thing with this particular person is we haven't worked at the same time more than a dozen times since he started over in softlines. It's nice to know he's noticed.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Aug 4, 2012)

I want a give a big thanks to my Electronic TM's for showing me where all my P.I items were!


----------



## GrumpyAP (Aug 4, 2012)

Carts said:


> I want a give a big thanks to my Electronic TM's for showing me where all my P.I items were!



pi?

acronym illiterate, need help.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 4, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> pi?
> 
> acronym illiterate, need help.



As in private investigator?  Knowing his new role, that's my guess!


----------



## AssetsProtection (Aug 4, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> pi?
> 
> acronym illiterate, need help.



Perpetual Inventory is what the TPS is suppose to do every day. Count like these items that are known to be stolen throughout the district. PS3's, Dr. Dre beats headphones,razors, cosmetics, jewelry ect ect. The #1 way to tell if a TPS is doing his job is checking if this is being done.

It was my first time doing this and I had trouble in the electronic stockroom because almost 100% of all merchandise was in boxes and I didnt know how things were set up.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 4, 2012)

I liked mine better.  :senile:


----------



## TargetCA (Aug 4, 2012)

To my fellow TM, you didnt have to, but we were busy today and no1 else was trained to do carts, so I volunteered to skip my lunch and take it an hour and 1/2 past the usual time, and he told my GSTL that I skipped my lunch so we could catch up. Then my GSTL offered to requisition lunch for me. Just want to say you didn't have to ask or suggest anything, but im very thankful for both of you as workers for complementing me, I think I learned a lesson about work as well and I'll probably start doing the same

For any other TM's or TL's out there, I believe you should all do teh same as it helps the store keep productive and if u see a TM do something great, let your TL know. Thanks again both of you 2, you made a busy day for me seem less stressful.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 4, 2012)

To the new TM training on the register tonight:  ok, I'm too new to be training, but that isn't stopping them.  Problem is, that means I take things for granted.  So when you said you had cashiering experience, I sort of assumed that when you ran out of register paper, that you would know how to change it....but instead, you dropped in the roll, with the tape still on it.  Really?  Common sense?  Ok.  So I've learned something as well: assume nothing.  At least when you managed to crash the register trying to change the paper, it suddenly became no longer my problem!  Good luck in electronics....


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 5, 2012)

To that one TM that closed Guest Service tonight/last night (depending on your time zone): You are amazing. I don't understand how you can take so much **** from guests and still be the super-nice person that you are. You deserve so much more than a GTC, yet I don't blame you for not being interested in the GSA opening. Believe me, you made the right choice.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Aug 5, 2012)

TargetCA said:


> To my fellow TM, you didnt have to, but we were busy today and no1 else was trained to do carts, so I volunteered to skip my lunch and take it an hour and 1/2 past the usual time, and he told my GSTL that I skipped my lunch so we could catch up. Then my GSTL offered to requisition lunch for me.



Hope the CA isn't for California, as skipping a lunch is a BIG no no....


----------



## DotWarner (Aug 5, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Hope the CA isn't for California, as skipping a lunch is a BIG no no....



That's something you can't hide.  They will know you are missing punches.  It's easier to get away with skipping breaks, unless you're a cashier and the GSA/GSTL is good about making sure people take them or on a team that takes its breaks together.  
Even if you do the punches, if they know you were working while you were clocked out, you can get in trouble for that.


----------



## JustSmileAndNod (Aug 5, 2012)

To that new TM who apparently doesn't know what 'self control' or 'sharing' means.. If I bring in two dozen miscellaneous donuts for EVERYONE using my hard earned money, don't assume this means you can hide ten of them in your locker. They're clearly labeled "for everyone", you are just ONE TM, two is more than enough! 

I started bringing four dozen. (I do this most Sunday's that I have early morning shifts because it makes everyone happy.)


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 6, 2012)

Carts said:


> Cuff them to the register. Ill lend you mines.


You heavy metal hunk, you....


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Aug 6, 2012)

to my DTL,

thank you for recognizing me in front of my STL,and ETLs during your visit today, that one compliment made my day, and it especially showed my ETL-LOG that I'm not just someone you can throw around!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 6, 2012)

xPLUGZ said:


> to my DTL,
> 
> thank you for recognizing me in front of my STL,and ETLs during your visit today, that one compliment made my day, and it especially showed my ETL-LOG that I'm not just someone you can throw around!



At least your DTL wasn't a total bastard....


----------



## babytrees (Aug 7, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Hope the CA isn't for California, as skipping a lunch is a BIG no no....



since it said they took their lunch an hour and a half later, I am going to guess that they are like us and get scheduled for our fourth hour so that we have about an hour and 45 minutes leeway until we hit compliance.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 7, 2012)

To my favorite TM... Go back on vacation. You weren't missed and you did absolutely frickin NOTHING today! You spent more time about zof the pharmacy than IN it! Of course, nothing will be said to you about it.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 7, 2012)

To the STL...thank you so much for standing up to that customer tonight who either could not or would not present his ID for the alcohol sale.  I thoroughly enjoyed him trying to insist the manager would override it if called and you introducing yourself as the store manager.  You were the epitome of calm as you asked him not to use that language, and frankly, I think you put up with that conversation much longer than anyone should have.

We lost the sale (it wasn't big).  But your willingness to do that showed all of us that you all will stand behind the "no scanned ID, no alcohol" policy.  It will make it easier for all of us in the long run.  So thanks!


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 7, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To the STL...thank you so much for standing up to that customer tonight who either could not or would not present his ID for the alcohol sale.  I thoroughly enjoyed him trying to insist the manager would override it if called and you introducing yourself as the store manager.  You were the epitome of calm as you asked him not to use that language, and frankly, I think you put up with that conversation much longer than anyone should have.
> 
> We lost the sale (it wasn't big).  But your willingness to do that showed all of us that you all will stand behind the "no scanned ID, no alcohol" policy.  It will make it easier for all of us in the long run.  So thanks!



Sounds like you've got one of the good ones. Any GSA or higher can simply override it, but a STL that stands behind such a policy will most likely be a winner.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 7, 2012)

They claim to be dead serious about never overriding it for alcohol...other things, yes.  And so far, they are standing behind that.  Because as soon as the STL or ETL ever override it, it will be open season and they will never get it back under control.  It makes my job easier when I can tell the customer straight up that they can request I call a supervisor, but it won't help and will waste everyone's time.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 7, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> They claim to be dead serious about never overriding it for alcohol...other things, yes.  And so far, they are standing behind that.  Because as soon as the STL or ETL ever override it, it will be open season and they will never get it back under control.  It makes my job easier when I can tell the customer straight up that they can request I call a supervisor, but it won't help and will waste everyone's time.



My GSTL/GSAs will just override it unless it's cold medicine. If it's just an age-restricted item, I can see why it wouldn't be a big deal to them (especially if the guest is obviously over 21), but it's not good for the integrity of the system.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 7, 2012)

They claim corporate is pretty serious about not having it overridden for alcohol.  I would think if that was true, they would just take away the option to override it for that alone.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 7, 2012)

Rg, the guest did drive to get to your store? Let's hope they get stopped by a cop. This event could a test by undercover cops on selling alcohol to minor.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 7, 2012)

I honestly don't know if the guy had his license and simply refused to show it or what the deal was.  He was clearly old enough...he just wasn't going to be bested by a register prompt.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 8, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> They claim corporate is pretty serious about not having it overridden for alcohol.  I would think if that was true, they would just take away the option to override it for that alone.



What if the guest was from a state/province/country where their state-issued ID isn't scannable? I had to get an override on Nyquil once because the guests were from Colombia and their ID (Colombian driver's license) didn't have a barcode or magnetic strip.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 8, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Rg, the guest did drive to get to your store? Let's hope they get stopped by a cop. This event could a test by undercover cops on selling alcohol to minor.



I'm with you on this one HLM... I work at a gas station now and... yeah. Stings happen *alot*


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 8, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> What if the guest was from a state/province/country where their state-issued ID isn't scannable? I had to get an override on Nyquil once because the guests were from Colombia and their ID (Colombian driver's license) didn't have a barcode or magnetic strip.



If their **** is legit and wont scan, GSA + above can/will override if its legit. I know some US state ID's will not scan and nothing foreign will work..


----------



## Barcode (Aug 8, 2012)

If its obvious they are over 30 ill just ask for dob. Otherwise I card everyone


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 8, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> If its obvious they are over 30 ill just ask for dob. Otherwise I card everyone



Or if you want to get some brownie points with a woman over 30 ask for ID.
They usually take it as a compliment.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Aug 8, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> Or if you want to get some brownie points with a woman over 30 ask for ID.
> They usually take it as a compliment.



This is true lol


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 8, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> What if the guest was from a state/province/country where their state-issued ID isn't scannable? I had to get an override on Nyquil once because the guests were from Colombia and their ID (Colombian driver's license) didn't have a barcode or magnetic strip.



You know, with the high rate of Hispanics in the area without valid IDs (super fun trying to solicit redcards) I suspect this is going to come up.  Luckily, I'm low enough on the totem pole where it isn't my call, and thus not my problem!


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 9, 2012)

To whoever decided that the Red360 floor decal for TSC was a good idea....well...it scared the crap out of me as I was thinking there was something on the floor/in my way when I came around the corner and I nearly tripped.  Over nothing.  Honestly, the table toppers caught my attention just fine and didn't involve threatening our TM safety record.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 9, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To whoever decided that the Red360 floor decal for TSC was a good idea....well...it scared the crap out of me as I was thinking there was something on the floor/in my way when I came around the corner and I nearly tripped.  Over nothing.  Honestly, the table toppers caught my attention just fine and didn't involve threatening our TM safety record.



Watch out for those big red circles, they can be vicious.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Aug 10, 2012)

it didn't send me into a acrobatic episode, but i too was caught off guard by the floor decal


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 10, 2012)

Lol I remember pushing a flat to the backroom from guest service and went by the mirror section and for some reason freaked out thinking I was about to crash into another flat only for it to be a reflection of my flat. I looked really dumb for about 5 seconds.


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 10, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To whoever decided that the Red360 floor decal for TSC was a good idea....well...it scared the crap out of me as I was thinking there was something on the floor/in my way when I came around the corner and I nearly tripped.  Over nothing.  Honestly, the table toppers caught my attention just fine and didn't involve threatening our TM safety record.



those things are horrible! they put one right inside the door of the hallway to the breakroom and every single time i open that door i almost trip. You'd think i'd learn after about the 5th time!


----------



## AssetsProtection (Aug 10, 2012)

Whats the damn link for red 360 ive been looking for it. @_@

NVM FOUND IT TWO SECONDS LATER LOL.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 10, 2012)

I want spot to STOP SENDING IT TO MY HOUSE!
I was coached once for 'working off the clock' & they send this CR@P to my HOUSE?!


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 10, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To whoever decided that the Red360 floor decal for TSC was a good idea....well...it scared the crap out of me as I was thinking there was something on the floor/in my way when I came around the corner and I nearly tripped.  Over nothing.  Honestly, the table toppers caught my attention just fine and didn't involve threatening our TM safety record.





The instructions say that it has to stay there until it is worn or damaged.
Not that I would think any of you would do something like that, just saying.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 11, 2012)

Dear fellow TM....you were the one that picked up the shift off the swap board.  Thus, you took it voluntarily.  You knew when you did so that it was a cashier shift.  I don't care that you don't like cashiering.  None of us really do.  So suck it up, and stop hanging around the service desk all night, forcing me to hit the additional assistance button all night.  If it's that terrible, then don't take those shifts.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 13, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Watch out for those big red circles, they can be vicious.



Ours has bubbles in it so when you step on it, it "pops" and scars the crap out of you....whoever put it down did a TERRIBLE job!!!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 13, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> The instructions say that it has to stay there until it is worn or damaged.
> Not that I would think any of you would do something like that, just saying.


/me gets a boxcutter & flays the decal a few times before walking away nonchalantly....


----------



## Barcode (Aug 14, 2012)

To that one front end TM:

Just because you're really good at brown nosing does not mean you are gods gift to the Guest Service workcenter. You are manipulative and a liar, and have been favorited by almost every GSTL/GSA and ETL-GE. You did not "earn" anything, and it sickens me that they would actually let you pickup GSA/GSTL shifts when you're not even trained...

Its obvious now you only dated me to try and use me at work, and when that didn't work out for you, you had no problem putting my heart through the blender multiple times.


/endrant


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 14, 2012)

/pats Imerzan on the shoulder & hands him a cold one


----------



## babytrees (Aug 15, 2012)

to every tm who passed me today...yup I have moved work centers...yup I will be over on this side permanently (well right now it's 50/50)...thanks for the warm welcome (NOT)

to the ETL's thank you for the confidence that I could hold my own in the brand position, so much so that we had a muckety muck visit (at night...about fainted because I thought DTL's were allergic to the dark)tonight and one of you were talking me up and it's their boss.

to that DTL-what an odd question to ask me...hope I answered it properly.


----------



## NOP (Aug 15, 2012)

tgtcpht said:


> Ours has bubbles in it so when you step on it, it "pops" and scars the crap out of you....whoever put it down did a TERRIBLE job!!!



You try putting down decals on the floor and see how easy it is.

When dealing with a huge sheet of sticker, even with a squeegee and water, it is difficult to get it to lay flat.   (I've done way too many of these and have spent more time than i should have, just to get the air bubbles out).

I curse the person who came up with the spiderman floor decal.  Trying to get it around an endcap was a pain.

And let's talk about removing it.  We have permanent dirt marks around the decals on the floor (from 5% off, the various toy ones (spiderman, hulk, etc.), toy deal of the day) and they keep asking me what those marks are...um...ask Corporate...they're the ones who decided it was a brilliant idea to have decals on the floor, which leaves an outline of the decal when removed, and not even the cleaning crew can get the lines to go away.

the best way to deal with the pops/crackles is to cut the air bubble, and lay it flat.  looks bad, but at least it's not crunchy anymore.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Aug 16, 2012)

NOP said:


> You try putting down decals on the floor and see how easy it is.
> 
> When dealing with a huge sheet of sticker, even with a squeegee and water, it is difficult to get it to lay flat.   (I've done way too many of these and have spent more time than i should have, just to get the air bubbles out).
> 
> ...



sounds like one of those damn screenprotectors only ... much worse


----------



## calimero (Aug 17, 2012)

To the cleaning crew, when you are using the breakroom ,please don't change the language on the freaking Tv ! it is simply rude ,not everybody understands spanish !
 I must add that English is my third language !


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Aug 17, 2012)

NOP said:


> You try putting down decals on the floor and see how easy it is.
> 
> When dealing with a huge sheet of sticker, even with a squeegee and water, it is difficult to get it to lay flat.   (I've done way too many of these and have spent more time than i should have, just to get the air bubbles out).
> 
> ...


Good advice NOP.  

 The only way to get off the stain left around the edges of a previous sticker is to have the floor crew strip and rewax that area.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 18, 2012)

To that one TM in Electronics: You might be one of the biggest slackers I know, but I really appreciated your help zoning the last few aisles of Toys.

To that one Hardlines TL (formerly the "new GSTL"): Before you go on about picking up the pace with my zone, getting ALL the re-shop pushed, and helping zone Domestics, you try zoning Toys on a Friday night and see how long it takes you to get through it between CIHYFS, back-up cashing, and helping the new TM in Domestics with 5 team lifts.

To that one TM at Guest Service: Thank you for not killing me for the massive amount of re-shop I gave you from Toys.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 18, 2012)

To all the closing LODs, I want to be able to help with reshop and ad takedown.  No, I don't know how.  And I realize there isn't much time after closing, but when else do you expect me to learn?  To have you all say, "oh, we need to show you how to do that" and then send me off to zone because you don't want to put in the effort is frustrating.  The time it takes you that night to show me will be a huge help to you in the future.  BP says you should take the time to train me.

To the LOD tonight....I've been here over two months.  Feel free to learn my name anytime now.

To the DTL, even though we've never met, I really do appreciate the GTC (my second ever).  But it would have been even cooler if you would have taken the effort to spell my name right.


----------



## babytrees (Aug 19, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To the LOD tonight....I've been here over two months.  Feel free to learn my name anytime now.



I had one ETL that took over 4 months to learn my name...it's not that hard and at the time we had 4 people with the same name on the team. (it's an odd name but not that odd especially in the area of the country I am in now)
to the STL-thanks for being honest about how long it will take for me to get into my new area. (I am now cosmetics brand but am getting 25% of my hours over there and the rest in fitting room/softlines) Thank you for making sure I knew how much I am going to be missed in my current area and for understanding why I felt like I had to move. 

to the 2 tm's whose last days were today- good luck to the one!! you were a great addition to the team, even in the short time you were here!! to the other-good luck to the poor schmucks who hired you!! You were constantly on report for call outs and had one of the lousiest work ethics when you were "there."


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 19, 2012)

To that one TM: Please, just stop. You are so ****ing desperate. Yes, the new transfer in hardlines is attractive, but she mentioned her boyfriend about 20 times and you still don't get the hint.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Aug 19, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To the DTL, even though we've never met, I really do appreciate the GTC (my second ever).  But it would have been even cooler if you would have taken the effort to spell my name right.



I shouldn't have laughed, but I did. 

We have a TM at my store who, despite having a legal name of one gender, prefers to be called by their middle name and referred to with pronouns of the other gender. While I personally do not have a problem with this at all (I've dealt with similar situations and in the past and have had friendships with a few people dealing with gender identity), the other TMs and TLs at my store are completely boggled by this.

I imagine the TM in question is about three seconds away from full meltdown.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Aug 19, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to the 2 tm's whose last days were today- good luck to the one!! you were a great addition to the team, even in the short time you were here!! to the other-good luck to the poor schmucks who hired you!! You were constantly on report for call outs and had one of the lousiest work ethics when you were "there."



preach.

one of our TMs last day was yesterday, which was the unofficial start to peak-week.
She kept coming by electronics expecting us to shed tears or throw a parade for her.
I'm like grrl, for serious, cut this out, I has guests all over the place.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 19, 2012)

SKP, that TM will remember you for a long time for the kindness and respect you are showing them.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Aug 19, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one TM: Please, just stop. You are so ****ing desperate. Yes, the new transfer in hardlines is attractive, but she mentioned her boyfriend about 20 times and you still don't get the hint.



Every girl is open season ....boyfriend or not.. jk..


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 19, 2012)

/mops up the drool puddle near carts


----------



## GrumpyAP (Aug 19, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> SKP, that TM will remember you for a long time for the kindness and respect you are showing them.



Sarcasm is like a second language to me, so I'm right there with ya.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 19, 2012)

I was actually being sincere!


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 19, 2012)

To the two TMs who called in/NCNS today: ugh.  May you wake up with hairy thighs.

To the LOD who didn't bother to tell the GSA his closing cashier called out: that was unhelpful.

To all the TMs that worked until close: the LOD asked us to stay an extra 15 minutes.  Everyone said no but the GSA and other TL that was there.  And me.  I was the only TM to say yes.  Thanks for making me look good.


----------



## SavestheDay (Aug 19, 2012)

to that one cashier who turns his light off right as the lanes are getting packed and there's only like 3 lanes open.& the next day i come in and your lane is off and you're staring into space and i'm like "are you leaving, i can take over your register."  -"no, i'm not leaving" *while giving me a go to hell look* really, dude? none of the gstls say anything to him because he's on point on getting atleast a good 5 surveys per shift.


----------



## SavestheDay (Aug 19, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To the two TMs who called in/NCNS today: ugh.  May you wake up with hairy thighs.
> 
> To the LOD who didn't bother to tell the GSA his closing cashier called out: that was unhelpful.
> 
> To all the TMs that worked until close: the LOD asked us to stay an extra 15 minutes.  Everyone said no but the GSA and other TL that was there.  And me.  I was the only TM to say yes.  Thanks for making me look good.



happened to me the other day too.. we had 3 people call out so the gstl was asking people like crazy to stay over, (i was already working 8 hours - minus the 45 min. lunch so 7 hrs & 15) so i volunteered. made me look wonderful too!


----------



## SavestheDay (Aug 19, 2012)

to that one TM who's in his 40's that flirts with me every chance he gets knowing that i'm still a teenager. thanks for the compliments, too bad you're still annoying to me. lolol


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Aug 20, 2012)

to some of my fellow backroom tms, some of you have helped me alot, but sometimes you guys are F****** stupid and lazy! you cant pull a simple pallet by yourself with a pallet jack because your old? why are you even working Logistics if you cant eve use simple equipment? i shouldnt have to walk to the other side of the store just to move somthing that you can do yourselves


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 20, 2012)

I can do that with a palet jack!


----------



## GlobalJ (Aug 20, 2012)

To that on ETL knew that the closing Guest Service Desk TM called off in the morning and didn't bother finding someone to cover the shift leaving us without a Guest Service Desk Tm...We despise you at the moment.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 20, 2012)

LittleJohn said:


> To that on ETL knew that the closing Guest Service Desk TM called off in the morning and didn't bother finding someone to cover the shift leaving us without a Guest Service Desk Tm...We despise you at the moment.



Yeah, I'm getting sick of the "let's not cover it and run our team ragged and save on labor hours in the process" way of doing things.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 20, 2012)

To that one TM...just tell them to take you off the cashiering schedule.  I'm so sick of you not actually cashiering when you are on the schedule to do so.  And it certainly isn't fair for us to be calling salesfloor for backup so you can chat at guest services, play with the strays, wander off the floor, etc.  it's getting old, quickly.


----------



## babytrees (Aug 20, 2012)

to those 2 tm's today-I have been teasing everybody that my brain has disappeared...thanks so much for the giggles because I think yours really did. Asking for a note from the LOD because you were going to be late to your next job (when you were the one who dilly dallyed around and only for a few minutes) was priceless. The other one I am going to put up as new AND a minor still (you know our brains aren't completely developed until we are 26 or so).

to the ETL's and TL's- I really would just like to be let loose in my area and these 4 hour shifts are just not almost worth coming into work for, especially if I am the ONLY tm responding to back up calls. I am also tired of the mixed signals I am getting...somehow I think it's because you all aren't talking to each other either.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 22, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one TM...just tell them to take you off the cashiering schedule.  I'm so sick of you not actually cashiering when you are on the schedule to do so.  And it certainly isn't fair for us to be calling salesfloor for backup so you can chat at guest services, play with the strays, wander off the floor, etc.  it's getting old, quickly.



Hey....we have a tech like this in the pharmacy! I had the "pleasure" of opening with her today and let me tell you, it's not easy to type, answer the phone, AND fill scripts all by myself becaus she's at the register chatting up guests (mostly male)


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 22, 2012)

to that one team member.. Please stop going around and telling people you got the open GSA position. If i could i would tell you that No, there is no way you will get this position and to stop making people mad. You aren't helping your case at all. Also, could you please be mature about the fact that you didn't get it once you are told? I can't see this ending well..


----------



## Barcode (Aug 22, 2012)

Red are you Gstl?


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 22, 2012)

yep =)


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 22, 2012)

to the one team member...Why would you think that is okay to clean out the fitting rooms and then just throw on the floor in front the desk at there and then walk away? I knew the desk was covered with AD signs being prepped for the next, but don't think a cart would have ben a better idea?


----------



## babytrees (Aug 22, 2012)

to the closing LOD tonight-you are one of the good ones. I wish you luck in your future endeavors(she is transferring to another store eventually).

I know that retail in general has a fairly high turnover but right now we have about a 75% turnover rate...to all of the tm's it's not rocket science but it does require some effort on your part. To the ones in charge of hiring-WTH????


----------



## Organizedchaos (Aug 22, 2012)

To TWO of the market team members (I am a PA), STOP telling the four PA's what to do when we were the ones who trained you. Stop telling us to backstock our push when we always do and yet you two always "forget" to backstock. STOP acting all high and mighty just because the CTL that we had was ****ty and decided to "train" you both on how to do the food order. It's never right. It's ALWAYS under ordered  and you both have absolutely no reason to get on our case when WE get it right because....oh my god, we actually do the work in p-fresh and KNOW nearly the exact numbers of items to order and keep track of all the popular items while you both go dilly-dallying all over the store looking for people to just chat with while you both leave carts of PERISHABLE push out on the floor for nearly an hour. And please don't go crying to the ETL-hr, she used to be our ETL WAY before you both even considered applying to target and knows how hard of workers we are and how easily frustrated we are when it comes to incompetent idiots like you both. She also knows that any complaints from you two about us are invalid. She is also banning you two from doing the order because it's really only supposed to be the PA's, CTL and ETLs who do it. Your responsibility is to push and only push. Get it?!

Ugh. Bad day today, could you guys tell?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 23, 2012)

Go Get'em, oc! You are doing a great job.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 24, 2012)

To the LOD...thank you for being so quick to take care of my scheduling issue on the schedule just posted.  We could have gone through the entire rigamaroll of me finding the approval for the time off, etc.  But you believing that I do have my head out of my ass and had my ducks in a row makes things a lot easier.


----------



## Retarget (Aug 24, 2012)

To our etl log.  Just because you want me to stay later does not mean I have to.  Blatantly lying to me that I was scheduled till 1230 ( as opposed to 830).  If you want me to stay later you should probably schedule it or ask me politely.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Aug 24, 2012)

To the new electronics tm in my store, stop giving out video games to guests. There's a reason there locked up.


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 24, 2012)

To the GSTM that didn't get the GSA position. Oh, so you found out you didn't get the GSA position today and you felt like the only reasonable response to that was to not work? You really did not need to call me up to GS to approve EVERY SINGLE return tonight. So you're mad i pulled you out of GS to have you cashier and you're going to go talk to the ETL-HR about me? Go right ahead. I don't have time on a friday night to babysit you at GS and if you're going to pull that crap i'm not going to have you up there. Keep it up and I won't schedule you up there at all anymore. 

To the GSTM that DID get the GSA position. YAY! I am so excited for you and can't wait to see you develop! You will be such a welcome addition to the GSA/GSTL team and can't wait for you to start! 

To the third cashier that applied. Thank you for taking it like an adult and taking the feedback you were given with a good attitude. If you run with this I could see you in the next open gsa position which will probably be soon since another one is doing team lead prep right now. Keep it up and let me know if i can help! 

To the forth cashier that applied. I'm not sure if you didn't think that you weren't getting the position but it's weird you suddenly starting NCNSing while waiting to find out. You were actually in the running for it until the crap you pulled while we were deciding.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 24, 2012)

To the closing LOD from last weekend:

Thank you for the thank you card in the mail.  It was a nice touch. However, the fact that you called me by my formal name in the note, and not one person in the entire store has called me by that name since I was interviewed, makes me think that you really had no idea who you were addressing that card to.


----------



## Barcode (Aug 25, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> To the GSTM that didn't get the GSA position. Oh, so you found out you didn't get the GSA position today and you felt like the only reasonable response to that was to not work? You really did not need to call me up to GS to approve EVERY SINGLE return tonight. So you're mad i pulled you out of GS to have you cashier and you're going to go talk to the ETL-HR about me? Go right ahead. I don't have time on a friday night to babysit you at GS and if you're going to pull that crap i'm not going to have you up there. Keep it up and I won't schedule you up there at all anymore.
> 
> To the GSTM that DID get the GSA position. YAY! I am so excited for you and can't wait to see you develop! You will be such a welcome addition to the GSA/GSTL team and can't wait for you to start!
> 
> ...



I always expect any frond end tm to ring if asked, the ones who always give me attitude about it are the ones that I don't pull to help with abandons/frond end tasks in the future  That SDTM sounds like a baby, its a good thing they didn't get the position. Its going to be hilarious when they find out the ETL-HR doesn't give a **** about what they say.

How many GSTL/GSAs are you guys allotted anyways?

And to that GSTM at my store, way to go getting Team Trainer  You've been doing awesome this past 6 months, and even though you didn't get the open GSA position back then, I'm sure that if the position ever opened back up you will get it  Whenever I have you cover for me you execute the role flawlessly and get a lot done!


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 25, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> I always expect any frond end tm to ring if asked, the ones who always give me attitude about it are the ones that I don't pull to help with abandons/frond end tasks in the future  That SDTM sounds like a baby, its a good thing they didn't get the position. Its going to be hilarious when they find out the ETL-HR doesn't give a **** about what they say.
> 
> How many GSTL/GSAs are you guys allotted anyways?
> 
> And to that GSTM at my store, way to go getting Team Trainer  You've been doing awesome this past 6 months, and even though you didn't get the open GSA position back then, I'm sure that if the position ever opened back up you will get it  Whenever I have you cover for me you execute the role flawlessly and get a lot done!



Well she's going to be surprised when she gets coached today on it. It was absolutely ridiculous and really uncalled for. We were so busy and i pretty much spent the first hour she was there approving returns until i had enough and another cashier came in that works GS so i could switch them. 

We did have 6 but two quit and we decided to only open one position. The other two were very part time so it should even out.


----------



## Barcode (Aug 25, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> Well she's going to be surprised when she gets coached today on it. It was absolutely ridiculous and really uncalled for. We were so busy and i pretty much spent the first hour she was there approving returns until i had enough and another cashier came in that works GS so i could switch them.
> 
> We did have 6 but two quit and we decided to only open one position. The other two were very part time so it should even out.



6 Gsas?!? wow!

We're 2 gstl 2 gsa, and all of us have school schedules. We get like 32-40 hours each of pure gstl shifts lol. I hardly ever go in the CO anymore.


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 25, 2012)

we use to have 2 and 3 but it sucked because no one could really ever take vacation. The main reason we have so many is because you aren't suppose to have anyone in the CO except gsa's so once our DTL came down on us for that we had to open up more positions. It's super convenient though because we usually have a GSA up at GS during the day and a couple times a week at night so whoever is running the front doesn't have to do overrides up there and we usually have someone to cover our breaks vs using a TL off the floor. 4 out of five of my shifts are GSTL and one shift a week i do GS so i can go offstage if we aren't busy. It works out great!


----------



## Barcode (Aug 25, 2012)

I wouldn't mind if we hired another GSA to fill back our lost GSTL position, mainly for the purpose of doing cash office, and service desk, etc. Right now its really hard for any of us to take time off.


----------



## Firewater (Aug 26, 2012)

Formina Sage said:


> Dear TM's who are leaving for the day, turn your friggen walkie OFF before you put it in the charger. And when you do put it in the charger, make sure the LIGHT turns RED to signify that it is indeed charging, as opposed to not charging because you put it in crooked/backwards.



To all closing LODs:  if you're going to pass out PDAs like party favors at night, please make sure they are all turned in at closing.  You know why they need a PDA to do reshop?  Because we're not following best practice on rehop up front and they don't know where anything is located in the store because the PDA has made them lazy.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Aug 26, 2012)

Firewater said:


> To all closing LODs:  if you're going to pass out PDAs like party favors at night, please make sure they are all turned in at closing.  You know why they need a PDA to do reshop?  Because we're not following best practice on rehop up front and they don't know where anything is located in the store because the PDA has made them lazy.



Firewater, the PDAs don't belong to you. Should they be turned in to the proper location when not in use? Yes! But they are tools for everyone so don't ***** when other people need them. And how does a PDA make people lazy anyhow?


----------



## AssetsProtection (Aug 26, 2012)

Firewater said:


> To all closing LODs:  if you're going to pass out PDAs like party favors at night, please make sure they are all turned in at closing.  You know why they need a PDA to do reshop?  Because we're not following best practice on rehop up front and they don't know where anything is located in the store because the PDA has made them lazy.


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 26, 2012)

it's not best practice to use a PDA to do reshop? Seems silly to have to look for where an item goes and possibly not put it in the right spot when you can just use a PDA to take you exactly where it goes. I wouldn't call that lazy at all.


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 26, 2012)

Its not lazy...it is Effecient


----------



## OneGoodEar (Aug 26, 2012)

To the Middle Eastern team member:

I hope I did not offend you by stepping back a little bit while doing a location check for you. From what I understand, our cultures are different. In your culture it is alright to step right in front of somebody when making a conversation. However, in this culture we need a little space between our two beings.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 26, 2012)

To the ETL-HR.

I am so over you. You ****ing lied to me.  Nobody in that store has had to wait 90 days to cross-train but me.  Everyone else is able to go train in other departments nearly immediately.  All I get from you is, oh, just wait, I want to give you something with more responsibilities, blah, blah, blah.  But you refuse to train me to do reshop, you refuse to train me to help with ad take down.

Apparently all I'm good for in your eyes is burying on the check lanes under massive loads of guests while everyone else gets to go zone, do reshop, blah, blah, blah.  In fact, I didn't even get my second break tonight because apparently I'm not even worth that in your eyes to have other people (you know, the other TMs scheduled for cashiering) to come down to that level and spend some time on the lanes.  My GSA felt so bad for me tonight after that little stunt, she's promised me an extra break next time we work together.

But sure, continue to feed me lines and lies.  **** you all.  I suspect that you all putting me on hard lines for that training period will either be me zoning and learning nothing, or I will never be scheduled another shift there again.  You can take your canned lines and promises elsewhere.  I don't want to hear them anymore.


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 27, 2012)

Carts said:


>



Since I do a safety walk every hour, I pretty much memorized the entire store layout. I can tell you where anything is located at, usually within 2 or 3 aisles.


----------



## MrMrIce (Aug 27, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To the ETL-HR.
> 
> I am so over you. You ****ing lied to me.  Nobody in that store has had to wait 90 days to cross-train but me.  Everyone else is able to go train in other departments nearly immediately.  All I get from you is, oh, just wait, I want to give you something with more responsibilities, blah, blah, blah.  But you refuse to train me to do reshop, you refuse to train me to help with ad take down.
> 
> ...



I wasn't allowed to get cross-trained either until after my 90 days I was hired as a cashier. Now I know Cashier, Carts, Guest Service, Food, and Electronics.


----------



## Firewater (Aug 27, 2012)

Does every team member on your flow team need a PDA to stock the salesfloor?  I'm betting not.  Yes, they are tools for everyone, as needed for research, price changes, pulling, backstocking, PCV and SDA, pog fills, tying pogs and salesplanners.  I'm sure I've left a few uses out, but purposely left out expensive merchandise-locating reshop tool.  I've put up shopping carts of reshop with the sort printout myself, and I think it works just fine.  And if one more team member past their 90 days gets on the walkie and asks where the bug spray is located, I'm going to scream.  PDAs keep you from learning where stuff is.

Since I'm usually opening LOD, I will always make sure that the team members who need the PDAs _every minute that they work will have them.  These are the priority areas.  If their use is not controlled at night, as is the case in many stores, those teams suffer.  The other argument that I've heard from non-priority team members who want to always have a PDA, but never want to wear a holster, oddly enough, is that the equipment is needed to tell if something is in the backroom.  That's why walkies exist. Call the backroom or the operator.

_


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 27, 2012)

MrMrIce said:


> I wasn't allowed to get cross-trained either until after my 90 days I was hired as a cashier. Now I know Cashier, Carts, Guest Service, Food, and Electronics.



If it was a rule for everyone in my store, I would understand that.  But apparently I'm the only schmuck they are holding to that, even though they acknowledged I had everything down within a month (and was off for two weeks in there to boot).


----------



## SuzyTarget (Aug 27, 2012)

MrMrIce said:


> Since I do a safety walk every hour, I pretty much memorized the entire store layout. I can tell you where anything is located at, usually within 2 or 3 aisles.



So when I'm trying to reshop an item that is super-similar to the items around it can you tell me exactly which peg hook it goes onto? Can you tell me that when I have the only one of that item in my hand so there isn't a matching one on the shelf/peg to tell me exactly where it goes? Can you tell me where something should go when someone else has put others of its kind in the wrong spot so now I'm going to put the one I've got in the wrong spot too? If an item's home loc is full can you tell if that item has additional locs on the floor or is it now backstock? Maybe you can, but I know a PDA can. Crappy reshop and zone creates more work for everybody. Just ask Instocks.

PDAs aren't the reason some TMs don't know where things are--that happens cause they are new, never work in that area, have bad memories or are stupid. If I use a PDA to find something it doesn't blindfold me on my walk over or wipe my memory of where I went.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 27, 2012)

SuzyTarget said:


> So when I'm trying to reshop an item that is super-similar to the items around it can you tell me exactly which peg hook it goes onto? Can you tell me that when I have the only one of that item in my hand so there isn't a matching one on the shelf/peg to tell me exactly where it goes? Can you tell me where something should go when someone else has put others of its kind in the wrong spot so now I'm going to put the one I've got in the wrong spot too? If an item's home loc is full can you tell if that item has additional locs on the floor or is it now backstock? Maybe you can, but I know a PDA can. Crappy reshop and zone creates more work for everybody. Just ask Instocks.
> 
> PDAs aren't the reason some TMs don't know where things are--that happens cause they are new, never work in that area, have bad memories or are stupid. If I use a PDA to find something it doesn't blindfold me on my walk over or wipe my memory of where I went.



Well, sounds like if you get the product within 2 or 3 aisles, it's good enough for reshop.  ;-)


----------



## researchr (Aug 27, 2012)

Firewater said:


> Does every team member on your flow team need a PDA to stock the salesfloor?  I'm betting not.  Yes, they are tools for everyone, as needed for research, price changes, pulling, backstocking, PCV and SDA, pog fills, tying pogs and salesplanners.  I'm sure I've left a few uses out, but purposely left out expensive merchandise-locating reshop tool.  I've put up shopping carts of reshop with the sort printout myself, and I think it works just fine.  And if one more team member past their 90 days gets on the walkie and asks where the bug spray is located, I'm going to scream.  PDAs keep you from learning where stuff is.
> 
> Since I'm usually opening LOD, I will always make sure that the team members who need the PDAs _every minute that they work will have them.  These are the priority areas.  If their use is not controlled at night, as is the case in many stores, those teams suffer.  The other argument that I've heard from non-priority team members who want to always have a PDA, but never want to wear a holster, oddly enough, is that the equipment is needed to tell if something is in the backroom.  That's why walkies exist. Call the backroom or the operator.
> 
> _


I completely dissagree. The lpda is an invaluable tool for helping guests. The second question you get asked after "do you have it?" is "will you be getting more in?" With the lpda under the instocks icon in item search I can tell the guests if its on its way and approximately when. I can tell them if it's discontinued, I can tell them if a nearby store has it if they are in dire need. I can give them that store's phone number. (I have spoken to nearby stores from guests cell phones to insure the right product is being searched for.) PDA's are much more than a where is it tool. It is truly the answer to the question "Can I help you find something?" Know the title of the CD but not the artist? I can help you with the pda. Ask me for something I've never heard of? I can search it for you. Even if I come up with nothing, I have a happy guest because I took the time to try. As for using it just for reshop, until the price scanners and pic labels give all locations on the sales floor, I'll keep my expensive but oh-so-useful tool. As short staffed as we all are, noone can know every single item's location. Get off your high horse.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 27, 2012)

Wait...my ETL's response to, "when are you getting more in," is always, "I don't know." hmm..confusion abounds.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 27, 2012)

If you see the grey dot, usually in 1 week.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 27, 2012)

I always try and stay vague about when something is coming in.
Nothing worse than a guest when some TM has given them a firm date of arrival and they show up and it isn't there.


----------



## GlobalJ (Aug 27, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> I always try and stay vague about when something is coming in.
> Nothing worse than a guest when some TM has given them a firm date of arrival and they show up and it isn't there.



i give them the "We get trucks on Mon, Weds, and Fri, however we do not know what is on the truck until it comes, you can call about mid morning and we should know by then"


----------



## babytrees (Aug 27, 2012)

OMG-to my least favorite (and by least favorite read I have a hard time working with her) ETL-I can not believe you are being given the ETL-HR responsibility while we wait to get a new one assigned to our store. I have been through a time (3+ months)without an ETL-HR and I am not sure but I think it was better than you might be. 

to the powers that be-please give me the hours in my new work center so I can be/do more than just clean and zone that area.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 27, 2012)

SuzyTarget said:


> PDAs aren't the reason some TMs don't know where things are--that happens cause they are new, never work in that area, have bad memories or are stupid. If I use a PDA to find something it doesn't blindfold me on my walk over or wipe my memory of where I went.



This. I get scheduled on the floor maybe once or twice a month, so I don't remember where every single item is located. Plus, the PDA gives so much more info than the price scanners and Merch Locate on the registers - 2nd locations, Discontinued status, Z-Date (even though it's far from guaranteed). When working re-shop, the worklist is only useful if every item in the cart was scanned before the list was printed. At my store, certain Guest Service TMs refuse to scan items because they're in too much of a hurry to clean up, so working re-shop in the morning without a PDA or worklist can be a colossal pain in the ass.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 27, 2012)

To that one GSTL and certain Guest Service TMs: If you want the re-shop to leave the front end in the morning, you really should make sure the carts have worklists. PDAs are non-existent when Pricing, Instocks, Backroom, and ETLs are all fighting over them, so the worklists would be extremely helpful. I know you want to get Guest Service cleaned up, but the re-shop will continue to sit around and accumulate if it can't be worked quickly.


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 27, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one GSTL and certain Guest Service TMs: If you want the re-shop to leave the front end in the morning, you really should make sure the carts have worklists. PDAs are non-existent when Pricing, Instocks, Backroom, and ETLs are all fighting over them, so the worklists would be extremely helpful. I know you want to get Guest Service cleaned up, but the re-shop will continue to sit around and accumulate if it can't be worked quickly.



I have never made a worklist for any of the carts i put out unless someone asks for one. I think i've been asked twice in the entire time i've worked there.


----------



## babytrees (Aug 27, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one GSTL and certain Guest Service TMs: If you want the re-shop to leave the front end in the morning, you really should make sure the carts have worklists. PDAs are non-existent when Pricing, Instocks, Backroom, and ETLs are all fighting over them, so the worklists would be extremely helpful. I know you want to get Guest Service cleaned up, but the re-shop will continue to sit around and accumulate if it can't be worked quickly.



what the heck is a worklist?


----------



## SuzyTarget (Aug 27, 2012)

babytrees said:


> what the heck is a worklist?




To explain what a worklist is I'll have to explain SmartSort is. What SmartSort requires is for every reshop and returned item collected at Guest Services to be scanned either on a register or a PDA while signed into the SmartSort application (this actually happens automatically during the return process for returns). When a given reshop cart is full, Guest Services is supposed to "close" the cart by scanning a master barcode linked to that cart. So, for example, if the grocery reshop cart is full and I want to push it to the floor to be worked out I scan the Cart 2 master barcode (Cart 2 happens to be grocery at my store; different stores can set up their carts however they choose) and I can either generate an itemized worklist off the register or just print a worklist barcode for that cart. The itemized worklist is a strip of receipt tape that lists every item in the cart and where it goes on salesfloor. With a worklist barcode, the person working out the reshop can scan the barcode and pull up the list on their PDA. Once a cart has been "closed" and pushed to the floor, the process starts all over again for that cart. This process is also applied to the defective boxes. There's a little more to it than what I described here, but that's the nutshell version of what it is.

SmartSort has been around for a while now. It was rolled out with great fanfare and we were heavily leaned on to use it exactly as we should no matter what, but the process is a huge pain in the you-know-what and now it really only gets used by my Guest Services to deal with oddball items we aren't sure what to do with, and to generate clearance or repackage tickets and the like. The idea behind it was to increase reshop efficiency, however this came at a significant cost to Guest Services' efficiency. I can sort a cart of abandons on my own in a tenth of the time it takes SmartSort to do it. And salesfloor didn't like it any better than GS. The worklists are really only useful if your cart isn't too full and you can easily reach and grab the next item on your list, but my store primarily works out reshop near or after close so not-too-full carts are hard to come by.

I'm curious to know if anyone here works at a store that has kept up with using SmartSort.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Aug 28, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Well, sounds like if you get the product within 2 or 3 aisles, it's good enough for reshop.  ;-)



I think if you just get it into the right department, its okay to just throw it wherever!


----------



## babytrees (Aug 28, 2012)

SuzyTarget said:


> To explain what a worklist is I'll have to explain SmartSort is. What SmartSort requires is for every reshop and returned item collected at Guest Services to be scanned either on a register or a PDA while signed into the SmartSort application (this actually happens automatically during the return process for returns). When a given reshop cart is full, Guest Services is supposed to "close" the cart by scanning a master barcode linked to that cart. So, for example, if the grocery reshop cart is full and I want to push it to the floor to be worked out I scan the Cart 2 master barcode (Cart 2 happens to be grocery at my store; different stores can set up their carts however they choose) and I can either generate an itemized worklist off the register or just print a worklist barcode for that cart. The itemized worklist is a strip of receipt tape that lists every item in the cart and where it goes on salesfloor. With a worklist barcode, the person working out the reshop can scan the barcode and pull up the list on their PDA. Once a cart has been "closed" and pushed to the floor, the process starts all over again for that cart. This process is also applied to the defective boxes. There's a little more to it than what I described here, but that's the nutshell version of what it is.
> 
> SmartSort has been around for a while now. It was rolled out with great fanfare and we were heavily leaned on to use it exactly as we should no matter what, but the process is a huge pain in the you-know-what and now it really only gets used by my Guest Services to deal with oddball items we aren't sure what to do with, and to generate clearance or repackage tickets and the like. The idea behind it was to increase reshop efficiency, however this came at a significant cost to Guest Services' efficiency. I can sort a cart of abandons on my own in a tenth of the time it takes SmartSort to do it. And salesfloor didn't like it any better than GS. The worklists are really only useful if your cart isn't too full and you can easily reach and grab the next item on your list, but my store primarily works out reshop near or after close so not-too-full carts are hard to come by.
> 
> I'm curious to know if anyone here works at a store that has kept up with using SmartSort.



thanks!! 
Obviously our store doesn't use it. It would be useless on the softlines cart anyway as I take those back and sort them into 3 carts (Mens/Shoes/IHL, GBI, and Jewelry/Accesories/Sleepweer with RTW folded) and a RTW z-rack. I can only see it's usefulness on maybe the electronics cart but in reality most everybody knows the areas they are assigned to get in the aisle where the item is located w/o a PDA (for the old timers, obviously not the new ones)


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 28, 2012)

LittleJohn said:


> i give them the "We get trucks on Mon, Weds, and Fri, however we do not know what is on the truck until it comes, you can call about mid morning and we should know by then"



I do the same thing. After being with company almost long enough to get my $100 gift card I know not to the tell guests more than that. Many guests seem to think that we do our ordering for our departments and thus should know when something is going to come in.


----------



## Firewater (Aug 28, 2012)

researchr said:


> I completely dissagree. The lpda is an invaluable tool for helping guests. The second question you get asked after "do you have it?" is "will you be getting more in?" With the lpda under the instocks icon in item search I can tell the guests if its on its way and approximately when. I can tell them if it's discontinued, I can tell them if a nearby store has it if they are in dire need. I can give them that store's phone number. (I have spoken to nearby stores from guests cell phones to insure the right product is being searched for.) PDA's are much more than a where is it tool. It is truly the answer to the question "Can I help you find something?" Know the title of the CD but not the artist? I can help you with the pda. Ask me for something I've never heard of? I can search it for you. Even if I come up with nothing, I have a happy guest because I took the time to try. As for using it just for reshop, until the price scanners and pic labels give all locations on the sales floor, I'll keep my expensive but oh-so-useful tool. As short staffed as we all are, noone can know every single item's location. Get off your high horse.



I understand your point, even if you ended it with an insult.  But, answer this one:  do you need an lpda every minute of every hour that you work like, say, a price change team member?  If there were enough equipment to go around, I agree with you whole-heartedly.  I'd give every member of the Flow team one as well.  If the team using them at night, for "guest service" as you say, could turn them in, then this issue would be moot.  You are obviously conscientious and have earned the trust that should be earned before being able to carry an lpda.  Can you honestly say that about everyone you work with?  Does the team member using it for reshop even know how to use the functions you mentioned?  Insult me all you want, because you can't hurt my feelings.  The horse may be high, but the view from up here is pretty clear.  Of course, how often do you get to anonymously bash an exec?  Bring it.


----------



## Firewater (Aug 28, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> I have never made a worklist for any of the carts i put out unless someone asks for one. I think i've been asked twice in the entire time i've worked there.



This is not surprising, redandkhaki.  We too often fail to use the tools that Target has given us.


----------



## Firewater (Aug 28, 2012)

SuzyTarget said:


> So when I'm trying to reshop an item that is super-similar to the items around it can you tell me exactly which peg hook it goes onto? Can you tell me that when I have the only one of that item in my hand so there isn't a matching one on the shelf/peg to tell me exactly where it goes? Can you tell me where something should go when someone else has put others of its kind in the wrong spot so now I'm going to put the one I've got in the wrong spot too? If an item's home loc is full can you tell if that item has additional locs on the floor or is it now backstock? Maybe you can, but I know a PDA can. Crappy reshop and zone creates more work for everybody. Just ask Instocks.
> 
> PDAs aren't the reason some TMs don't know where things are--that happens cause they are new, never work in that area, have bad memories or are stupid. If I use a PDA to find something it doesn't blindfold me on my walk over or wipe my memory of where I went.



In 99% of the cases, I could find where anything is supposed to go in the store and put it in the right location.  Read your labels.  UPCs, style numbers -- all there for a reason.  You're obviously pro-PDA for everyone, which is okay if you're not having a problem with equipment control.  But, you're right, you can't fix stupid.  Even with a PDA.


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 28, 2012)

We use sort stuff to sort carts but we use PDAs to put reshoot away so a work list isn't needed.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Aug 28, 2012)

Firewater said:


> In 99% of the cases, I could find where anything is supposed to go in the store and put it in the right location.  Read your labels.  UPCs, style numbers -- all there for a reason.  You're obviously pro-PDA for everyone, which is okay if you're not having a problem with equipment control.  But, you're right, you can't fix stupid.  Even with a PDA.



Actually, I'm not proPDA for everyone. I am well aware that some areas have a greater need for PDAs and their need takes priority when PDAs are in short supply. I have loaned out my GSA PDA to someone who was working far more time-sensitive tasks than my own often enough to know that. I have also taken PDAs and walkies away from TMs who were holding on to them for no good reason. I just think you are focusing on the wrong issue. My store also has dealt with the disappearing PDA problem, every store has this problem. But PDAs being used by our afternoon and closing TMs who are working pulls, zoning and reshopping or doing other projects leftover by the morning crew isn't the reason early am and opening/morning TMs don't always have enough equipment. That problem is caused by too many TMs not turning in their equipment when they are done with them (a crime committed by TMs in every area, from every shift, including yours, Firewater) and/or the equipment captain not making sure broken equipment is sent out promptly so that broken PDAs aren't just piling up somewhere.  And it may be true that not every TM with a PDA is using it to its maximum advantage, but they will certainly never learn how to if they never have one in their hand.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Aug 28, 2012)

Firewater said:


> The horse may be high, but the view from up here is pretty clear.  Of course, how often do you get to anonymously bash an exec?  Bring it.



Are you saying your opinion is worth more because you are an exec.? Please don’t be a job title snob. I’m sure your mama is real proud that your position includes the word “executive” but that’s not relevant here. You are welcome to throw around your opinions and ideas along with the rest of us (as is researchr) but not your weight.


----------



## researchr (Aug 28, 2012)

Firewater said:


> I understand your point, even if you ended it with an insult.  But, answer this one:  do you need an lpda every minute of every hour that you work like, say, a price change team member?  If there were enough equipment to go around, I agree with you whole-heartedly.  I'd give every member of the Flow team one as well.  If the team using them at night, for "guest service" as you say, could turn them in, then this issue would be moot.  You are obviously conscientious and have earned the trust that should be earned before being able to carry an lpda.  Can you honestly say that about everyone you work with?  Does the team member using it for reshop even know how to use the functions you mentioned?  Insult me all you want, because you can't hurt my feelings.  The horse may be high, but the view from up here is pretty clear.  Of course, how often do you get to anonymously bash an exec?  Bring it.


If you can't tell by my screen name I am instocks and do need an lpda for 3/4 of my work day but I keep it for the whole day. Our store used smart sort for all of a week before it was abandoned as an inefficient process. Therefore, when you are asked to help out in an area you are unfamiliar with, it is a great asset. Obviously not everyone is careful with equipment and there needs to be a strict in and out process. Most hardlines tms know how to use the aforementioned functions. I don't mean to be insulting, but walk a mile in my shoes before you assume you know better.


----------



## Retarget (Aug 28, 2012)

We have to sign out pdas.  They are all numbered and if one goes missing we know who to blame


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just a little FYI....
due to the anonymnity of this site, anybody can be anything they SAY they are as long as they can back it up with knowledge. 
Otherwise, this is a non-company sanctioned forum. We really don't give a rat's a$$ about where you are in spot's food chain.


----------



## alloverthefloor (Aug 28, 2012)

I first heard about SmartSort while I was training another tm! I love the idea of it, but we'd probably never use it at our store, the carts are never full enough to need one.


----------



## babytrees (Aug 28, 2012)

alloverthefloor said:


> I first heard about SmartSort while I was training another tm! I love the idea of it, but we'd probably never use it at our store, the carts are never full enough to need one.



oh my gosh!! If we ever had small amounts of reshop I would pass out (I literally came into more than a dozen carts unsorted at the fitting room this morning)


----------



## salesfloor10 (Aug 28, 2012)

Retarget said:


> We have to sign out pdas.  They are all numbered and if one goes missing we know who to blame



Wish my store actually did this. My old store did and it was a great thing. 

We only use K8 sort stuff but don't scan out (like with the cart labels). There's usually enough PDAs or easily accessible price scanners to put things away correctly.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 28, 2012)

babytrees said:


> Obviously our store doesn't use it. It would be useless on the softlines cart anyway as I take those back and sort them into 3 carts (Mens/Shoes/IHL, GBI, and Jewelry/Accesories/Sleepweer with RTW folded) and a RTW z-rack.



At my store, we don't print the worklist for softlines and front end (particularly One Spot) as it would use a couple rolls of receipt paper for each cart.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Aug 28, 2012)

I just grab a PDA and go about my business..

Yes yes I know shame on me..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 28, 2012)

Carts said:


> I just grab a PDA and go about my business..
> 
> Yes yes I know shame on me..


You need sign your PDA out, please.


----------



## pfreshdude (Aug 29, 2012)

To the team member who said they were with a guest when the phone went off for small appliances and the LOD made me, the pfresh closer, and PA, grab it, I saw you right when all this was going on in paper just chatting it up with security about NON security related things.  Thanks for taking me away from my area when you should of got it. I dont mind getting it but I dont like when people lie about why they cant get it. BUT, thank you for touching up the zone in dry grocery, it was very appreciated.


----------



## Firewater (Aug 29, 2012)

SuzyTarget said:


> Are you saying your opinion is worth more because you are an exec.? Please don’t be a job title snob. I’m sure your mama is real proud that your position includes the word “executive” but that’s not relevant here. You are welcome to throw around your opinions and ideas along with the rest of us (as is researchr) but not your weight.



You're the one who started with the insults, Missy.  Personally, I don't define myself by my job and I'm old enough to be unconcerned with what Mama thinks.  No one hates the title "executive" more than I do.  But I appreciate your giving me permission to have an opinion.


----------



## Firewater (Aug 29, 2012)

SuzyTarget said:


> Actually, I'm not proPDA for everyone. I am well aware that some areas have a greater need for PDAs and their need takes priority when PDAs are in short supply. I have loaned out my GSA PDA to someone who was working far more time-sensitive tasks than my own often enough to know that. I have also taken PDAs and walkies away from TMs who were holding on to them for no good reason. I just think you are focusing on the wrong issue. My store also has dealt with the disappearing PDA problem, every store has this problem. But PDAs being used by our afternoon and closing TMs who are working pulls, zoning and reshopping or doing other projects leftover by the morning crew isn't the reason early am and opening/morning TMs don't always have enough equipment. That problem is caused by too many TMs not turning in their equipment when they are done with them (a crime committed by TMs in every area, from every shift, including yours, Firewater) and/or the equipment captain not making sure broken equipment is sent out promptly so that broken PDAs aren't just piling up somewhere.  And it may be true that not every TM with a PDA is using it to its maximum advantage, but they will certainly never learn how to if they never have one in their hand.



You have made an excellent point here.


----------



## Firewater (Aug 29, 2012)

researchr said:


> I don't mean to be insulting, but walk a mile in my shoes before you assume you know better.



You should follow your own advice.  I am over In Stocks at my store as well, and I know your job quite well.  Your job is one of the positions I'm arguing for PDA control about.


----------



## Firewater (Aug 29, 2012)

Retarget said:


> We have to sign out pdas.  They are all numbered and if one goes missing we know who to blame



That's the way it's supposed to work.  Be thankful you're not in a store where it's acceptable behavior to leave cabinets unlocked or to block open doors to the equipment room.


----------



## Firewater (Aug 29, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Just a little FYI....
> due to the anonymnity of this site, anybody can be anything they SAY they are as long as they can back it up with knowledge.
> Otherwise, this is a non-company sanctioned forum. We really don't give a rat's a$$ about where you are in spot's food chain.



Did you think I was bragging?  ETL-Logistics is pretty low in the food chain.  I'm the underpaid assistant manager in charge of unloading trucks and listening to the rest of the store blame everything on the Flow Team.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Aug 29, 2012)

Firewater said:


> Did you think I was bragging?  ETL-Logistics is pretty low in the food chain.  I'm the underpaid assistant manager in charge of unloading trucks and listening to the rest of the store blame everything on the Flow Team.



No, they blame it on the planogram team first, when that fails, then they blame it on the flow team.  LOL~


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Dear fellow cashier,

Since you picked a register right next to mine for the night, and you always get an ungodly amount of redcards, I decided to listen to see I if could pick anything up.  But then I discovered that you will say anything to get a guest to sign up: even if it isn't the truth.

You told the same guest that she could use her Redcard credit card at any store.  Then, when asked, you told her the interest rate was "18 or 19 percent.". Yeah, do what you need to do, but I'll keep my integrity and stick to not getting as many redcards.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 29, 2012)

Keeping a sense of humor always makes it easier.
Unfortunately mine seems to be slipping away from me in leaps and bounds.
G-d I need a vacation.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 29, 2012)

Firewater said:


> Did you think I was bragging?  ETL-Logistics is pretty low in the food chain.  I'm the underpaid assistant manager in charge of unloading trucks and listening to the rest of the store blame everything on the Flow Team.





Firewater said:


> Of course, how often do you get to anonymously bash an exec?  Bring it.


----------



## babytrees (Aug 29, 2012)

I never, ever, never thought I would ever write this one:

GTC to the dayside fitting room operator today for her hard work in making the fitting room brand again. Yesterday when I left it wasn't pretty but it wasn't as ugly as what she obviously came into.

To the other softline team members who helped her get the fitting room and softlines back to brand you all rock!!!


----------



## Firewater (Aug 30, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> No, they blame it on the planogram team first, when that fails, then they blame it on the flow team.  LOL~



You're probably right about that.  LOL.


----------



## missionimpossible (Aug 30, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> No, they blame it on the planogram team first, when that fails, then they blame it on the flow team.  LOL~



We generally assume that it was both.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 31, 2012)

Every day I have to work with you, I'm coming one step closer to giving my 2-weeks' notice. I'm sick and tired of covering your ass, having to do my job AND your job because you "disappear" for 10-15 minutes a few times a day (and I'm talking IN ADDITION TO breaks/lunches). And I may be "soft spoken", but my hearing is excellent and I don't miss ANY of your "under your breath" jabs, even when you make them from across the pharmacy! I ESPECIALLY didn't appreciate the "looks like I'm doing EVERYTHING" comment today when you hadn't done a DAMN thing in the 3 1/2 hours you had BEEN THERE!!!! I'm at my wits end, but would miss everyone else there terribly!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 31, 2012)

You are better person than they are. Don't quit.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Aug 31, 2012)

to this fellow backroom tm,

you tell me "your still here? i thought you left a long time ago?" every single f****** day, the only reason why im here is because YOU cant finish backstocking your S***, and i have to pick up your slack.  oh your mad because you could do it yourself and there wasteing there time with me there? maybe if you were more productive, and wouldn't b**** and complain about everything and anything, you would get ALL the backstock done by the time im done with my huge workload. 

 i like the fact how you go on the PDA and see what time im scheduled too and question me.  my schedule, as well as what the TLs and execs have ME do is none of YOUR concern.  

i also love the fact how all the fast, hard working backroom tms have to leave earlier because you complain how they are stealing all the hours.  the only reason why they "steal"hours is because they are the hardest workers in the store and DESERVE what they work for, unlike you who complains there way through to get hours, idk why people like you are still there, you can bearly use a F****** pallet jack!


----------



## JTFLOW (Aug 31, 2012)

SuzyTarget said:


> This is one of the many reasons why it's good to be cross-trained. When you understand how another area operates you can avoid doing things that make their job harder which makes you more popular with your coworkers :sun:.



This is exactly what I do.  Before we got new hires in on the truck I was one of a couple of people who would stay and finish the truck push.  Other than that I have worked with cashier shifts, ad set, pushing line and am now working on getting backroom trained.  I'm usually scheduled for 15 hours and have been able to pick up nearly 35+ hours!  Am always the first people they call especially when they need help and all the TL know they can count on me to come in and help when they need it


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 31, 2012)

To the person doing scheduling...I'm a measly cashier.  In school.  I really, really don't need the 36 hour work weeks at this point.  Really, it's okay.  Surely, with down time between BTS and 4th quarter there is someone else who would love some extra hours.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 31, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To the person doing scheduling...I'm a measly cashier.  In school.  I really, really don't need the 36 hour work weeks at this point.  Really, it's okay.  Surely, with down time between BTS and 4th quarter there is someone else who would love some extra hours.



This is the first post I've seen in a while where the poster has too many hours. I'll take some for you.


----------



## B26 (Sep 2, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted her, but all is going good and I have a TM story to share.

To that one team member, I want to punch you in the face. I had the pleasure of working next to you on the registers all day long. 

This guy has been here for under a month and already everyone is talking about his crazy conversion rate. (he's averaging 5 per day)

While working next to him today here is some quotes I heard;

"The REDcard will save you 5% on every purchase and on select weeks as much as 15%"

"Sign up for a target redcard and you will receive special offers and discounts in the mail every month"

"Sign up for the RedCard and we will donate a portion of your purchases to various local charities"

Seriously dude, that's so messed up to people like me who are working our asses off and getting 1-3 a week. Here's one of my favorite quotes from after he explained the REDcard to an interested guest without a check.

"Come back tomorrow night with a blank check and we will set you up. Come to my line and I'll give you extra benefits that the other cashiers wont"

I am just waiting for someone to hear this crap.

Then, when I finished covering for this new girl, I saw her entering her Team Member # so I taught her how to make a Speed ID and she was really appreciative. Then, I get the REDcard liar guy come to me and tell me that it's his goal to have sex with this girl and he'd appreciate it if I stopped helping her. Yep, that was the icing on the cake.

/Rant


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 2, 2012)

Haha...

That reminds me of one of my friends who somehow sold someone a product which needed an active land line even though they didnt even have one, so they had to return it.  Somehow he left out the most important part to get the sale.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Sep 2, 2012)

Bolts26 said:


> It's been a while since I posted her, but all is going good and I have a TM story to share.
> 
> To that one team member, I want to punch you in the face. I had the pleasure of working next to you on the registers all day long.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure .... icing her cake ... is what he has in mind. 
#endPerv

Seriously, this guy makes me want to leave him body in the bailer.


----------



## babytrees (Sep 2, 2012)

I am pretty sure my STL thinks I am bonkers-tonight I told him he was killing me with reshop (he brought roughly 3 carts back to the fitting room), he heard me call my PDA a silly goose (hey, it didn't talk back!!), when I told him an alarm was going off when he was near the fitting room he came and turned it off and told me it was my alarm clock, I turned around a half hour later and told him my alarm clock was going off (it was). When I asked where I could meet him with the paychecks right after store closing...he told me to hold on to them and bring them back to TSC with me when I clocked out...I replied with glee. My TL got on the walkie and said we have to find you a life...Yes!! Please!! This was after last night he was looking for a TM (after closing) and I told him I last saw her in panties. Okay, I am bonkers ardon:


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 2, 2012)

Bolts26 said:


> It's been a while since I posted her, but all is going good and I have a TM story to share.
> 
> To that one team member, I want to punch you in the face. I had the pleasure of working next to you on the registers all day long.
> 
> ...



I hate when cashiers do crap like that.  I had to listen to an LOD once tell a guest that the TCOE was 5%.  I've already mentioned the other cashier who tells guests that they can use their Redcard at any store and that the interest rate was only 18 or 19 percent.

I felt bad enough for doing a Redcard app on a foreign passport knowing it would be declined and we figured the Redcard people could decline it or sort it out with her later.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 3, 2012)

Bolts26 said:


> It's been a while since I posted her, but all is going good and I have a TM story to share.
> 
> To that one team member, I want to punch you in the face. I had the pleasure of working next to you on the registers all day long.
> 
> ...



So for the GSTL's out there, when you catch a serial liar (who is great for you conversion rate) how do you deal with them?


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 3, 2012)

Bolts26 said:


> Then, when I finished covering for this new girl, I saw her entering her Team Member # so I taught her how to make a Speed ID and she was really appreciative. Then, I get the REDcard liar guy come to me and tell me that it's his goal to have sex with this girl and he'd appreciate it if I stopped helping her. Yep, that was the icing on the cake.
> 
> /Rant


Warn the girl about this low-life & psychopath. 
You'll be doing her a favor.


----------



## redandkhaki (Sep 3, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> So for the GSTL's out there, when you catch a serial liar (who is great for you conversion rate) how do you deal with them?



i haven't had this happen but if i heard something like that happening they would instantly be coached. I'm all for a great conversion rate but not by lying! that's just opening up a can of worms when they get pissed off that those things aren't true.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 4, 2012)

To that (now former) cashier...what do you mean you quit?!  You were my favorite co-worker up front!  I wondered why we hadn't worked together in a while...now I know.  And I don't like it.  :-(

To the SrTL who updated me on what is going on with me training wise.  Thank you.  Keeping me in the loop keeps me happy.


----------



## babytrees (Sep 4, 2012)

to all of the newbies tonight (4 out of the 5 on the softlines side.....a huge amount of closers!!! and one I was training at the fitting room)-if I could have done it, I would have fired 3 of you on the spot and given another of you a CA. Between the whining about how they didn't feel good or the heavy sighs and the bs about having their areas done, coming in late, talking amongst themselves instead of working....you get the picture. What you don't realize that while I don't get the TL pay when I am back in the fitting room and there is no TL I am considered by all the LOD's a TL so they listen to what I have to say and act on it. Most of you are not long for the store. It is really sad that you all had very reasonable areas that had been worked earlier in the day but the only one who had an awesome zone AND did all of their reshop (+ some of a couple of others) is the one who had the hardest area and the old timer. You all have been there long enough to know the expectations....grow up and WORK!!!


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Sep 4, 2012)

to the early morning cleaning crew

when you see a big crown flying down the aisle with a pallet of water, honking as i go,  that dosent meen just stand there and keep sweeping, move out of my way! i cant see you!

 why do you think i honk the horn when i go down the aisle? that is to make you aware that i am going down the aisle and so you dont pop out and get nailed in the face.  this isnt the first time i almost killed you with it.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 6, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to all of the newbies tonight (4 out of the 5 on the softlines side.....a huge amount of closers!!! and one I was training at the fitting room)-if I could have done it, I would have fired 3 of you on the spot and given another of you a CA. Between the whining about how they didn't feel good or the heavy sighs and the bs about having their areas done, coming in late, talking amongst themselves instead of working....you get the picture. What you don't realize that while I don't get the TL pay when I am back in the fitting room and there is no TL I am considered by all the LOD's a TL so they listen to what I have to say and act on it. Most of you are not long for the store. It is really sad that you all had very reasonable areas that had been worked earlier in the day but the only one who had an awesome zone AND did all of their reshop (+ some of a couple of others) is the one who had the hardest area and the old timer. You all have been there long enough to know the expectations....grow up and WORK!!!



I don't think they can have you take over TL duties of an area without giving you the TL bump... Someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## babytrees (Sep 6, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> I don't think they can have you take over TL duties of an area without giving you the TL bump... Someone correct me if im wrong.



 not supposed to....that's why they've never said it officially....what it really is, is I am a not-so-glorified babysitter (on a side note...it's been like pulling teeth just getting my bump in pay to specialist)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

They are considered the senior tm on the floor. Lod has no worries if that tm is really good without a tl working the closing shift. It happens at my store, 2 nights a week.  There is no reshop or pulls when they closed. They drive the team to get done & correctly. On certain nights, when they closed with half the staff, reshop isn't done, but zones are! Gtc to them for trying!


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 6, 2012)

babytrees said:


> not supposed to....that's why they've never said it officially....what it really is, is I am a not-so-glorified babysitter (on a side note...it's been like pulling teeth just getting my bump in pay to specialist)



That's how softlines brand TMs in my store are handled when closing without a TL. They keep the zone sheet and make the break schedule, but they're not actually a TL - they have less power over TMS on the floor than a GSA has at the front end.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 6, 2012)

To the sulky TM 'helping' me in FA today: Since I opened, everything was already done when you strolled in. All I needed for you to do was watch the counter & keep the hot case full while I did salads & sandwiches (which had all expired). 
So every time I looked up, there was a line & you were in the back texting. 
Yeh, I was ticked & no, I'm NOT sorry you got your feelings hurt. Stick THAT on your Facebook page!


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 6, 2012)

So, you've been hired as a SrTL with no retail experience whatsoever?  Well, you're cute, blonde and mid-20s, so what the hell.  Welcome to Spot!


----------



## babytrees (Sep 6, 2012)

to my TL tonight...thank you so much for letting me vent and cry...I probably should have taken a mental health day. I have been banging my head on the wall because of the way my transfer from one area to the other is being handled. Thank you so much for giving me constructive ways to maybe move it in the right direction. I am sorry that the TL who has done the majority of the scheduling, whether she was doing it intentionally or not, kept us apart. I don't think you will go far in Target because you know what you are doing and can see through the bs, but you will be appreciated and go far for the right company!!I agree with you that I should have probably come to you before making my decision to move...mainly so I could have you fully in my corner and you would have warned me it would be this way.
to the LOD and STL when I came in tonight who told me, and only me, to push caf's for the first two hours of my measly 5 and a half hours on the sales floor....thanks(not) for pushing me over the edge. It's crap like this that makes it very, very difficult for me to like my job on either side of the floor.


----------



## babytrees (Sep 6, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> That's how softlines brand TMs in my store are handled when closing without a TL. They keep the zone sheet and make the break schedule, but they're not actually a TL - they have less power over TMS on the floor than a GSA has at the front end.



this is what I have been doing... and I have been empowered (not the right word but I can't think of it right now)by the ETL to do peer to peer talks.
it was a bit easier last night on me because the LOD was a bit more visible on the softline side but I think there is just a who stinking cares about softlines attitude through all of the LODS


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 7, 2012)

To that one TM in Infants: It's not easy to push diapers and make sure they're in the right place when you haven't zoned them. Especially since diapers are on sale this week and the sale signs are all over the floor, you really should keep it zoned, but what were you doing instead? Of course, chit-chatting with the operator. I ended up having to superzone half of the aisle myself and put the signs back in place when I could've gotten another CAF pushed in that time.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 7, 2012)

Also, to the Spot genius that decided that Fan Central shirts should be unlocated as though they were in softlines, I loathe thee.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 8, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> So, you've been hired as a SrTL with no retail experience whatsoever?  Well, you're cute, blonde and mid-20s, so what the hell.  Welcome to Spot!



Oh god, sounds like my ex. Lol.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 8, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> So, you've been hired as a SrTL with no retail experience whatsoever?  Well, you're cute, blonde and mid-20s, so what the hell.  Welcome to Spot!



Our newest ETL....


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok, I get that my no bar codes was too high last month.  I will totally fix that.  Though I do blame all those school supplies (locker shelves) coming up without the tags on them.  But them tell the others running the lanes to stop telling me to put it through with just the price!  When I'm doing two to four times as many orders as anyone else week after week, and we are having bar code issues, who do you think is going to be the highest?

Meh.  It will slow down the registers when I can't get someone to come help me.  But hey, with our sinking speed score on surveys, what's a bit lower, right?

PS...that stupid frozen appetizer has been without a price for two months....and everyone in the store knows it.  Care to take care of it?  This is how problems start and continue....


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 9, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> PS...that stupid frozen appetizer has been without a price for two months....and everyone in the store knows it.  Care to take care of it?  This is how problems start and continue....



We had granola bars like that at my store several weeks ago. Since I had a little down time, I called a TM in market myself to let them know. They gave me the DPCI for it (because the UPC got untied somehow) in case anyone else brought them to the lanes, then I gave the box to Guest Service, who told me they had at least 10 of the same item in their bin for Price Accuracy. Eventually, Price Accuracy fixed it.

Being a cashier, you probably don't deal with the Price Accuracy team very often (if at all), so let your GSTL know about it. If they get enough questions about it, they'll have to do something about it.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Sep 9, 2012)

to the salesfloor team...

why do you insist of putting chargeback with all your back stock, and leave it in recieving as if we are going to take care of it? we never pulled it in the first place.  your just going to find it on the back of the line with your pulls so YOU can deal with it, not us


----------



## GrumpyAP (Sep 9, 2012)

to the team member who only did half of the electronics ad today, how about a big ol fu
to the target mobile person who thinks i'm at all interested in having her grind up on me while at work, enjoy the sexual harassment complaint i submitted
to the seasonal guy who is back again, thanks for being awesome at guest service and zoning


----------



## itvgeo (Sep 10, 2012)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the salesfloor team...
> 
> why do you insist of putting chargeback with all your back stock, and leave it in recieving as if we are going to take care of it? we never pulled it in the first place.  your just going to find it on the back of the line with your pulls so YOU can deal with it, not us



Or mixing chargeback/needs info with the gobacks/reshop. Take care of it -- don't leave it there for the morning crew to deal with it!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 11, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> to the target mobile person who thinks i'm at all interested in having her grind up on me while at work, enjoy the sexual harassment complaint i submitted



If she is that desperate send her my way lol.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 11, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> to the target mobile person who thinks i'm at all interested in having her grind up on me while at work, enjoy the sexual harassment complaint i submitted



Just go in the ETL-HR's office with her.


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Sep 11, 2012)

Dear Team Leads and ETL(s)! Why do you keep people that constantly call in for one reason or another around ? I understand they have a good Conversion Rate for Red Cards and Service Plans, but what good do they do you when they aren't there 4 out of 6 times anyway?


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 12, 2012)

MorurDreamcat said:


> Dear Team Leads and ETL(s)! Why do you keep people that constantly call in for one reason or another around ? I understand they have a good Conversion Rate for Red Cards and Service Plans, but what good do they do you when they aren't there 4 out of 6 times anyway?



Didnt you know...thats the best type to have!!!


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dear worthless brand tm: 
You never finish any task assigned to you. You give a million reasons why you cant finish anything. You have more moodswings in 1 day than  all the women in the store that are pmsing at the same time combined. You do nothing but complain about other tms for being lazy when in reality you are the problem! Do us all a favor quit and get some therapy and happy pills!!!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 12, 2012)

To that one team member (I rather not name your position, just in case you lurk this site) I can't believe you came up to me and loudly asked what I was doing. For your information, I was doing my job standing behind a end cap watching someone. Your little question totally gave me away and we lost the apprehension. :facepalm:


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 12, 2012)

I thought it was obvious...when you see ap doing something that might look a bit bizarre, pretend you don't see them and go about your own business.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 12, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I thought it was obvious...when you see ap doing something that might look a bit bizarre, pretend you don't see them and go about your own business.



My thought is "if you see AP doing anything that does not involve talking to you, leave them alone."


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 12, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> My thought is "if you see AP doing anything that does not involve talking to you, leave them alone."



When out on the floor, I want zero contact with anyone. I'm there to pretend to be a guest, and act as non noticeable as possible. Ever noticed that we wear plain clothing? There's a reason for that...


----------



## AssetsProtection (Sep 12, 2012)

ap215 said:


> To that one team member (I rather not name your position, just in case you lurk this site) I can't believe you came up to me and loudly asked what I was doing. For your information, I was doing my job standing behind a end cap watching someone. Your little question totally gave me away and we lost the apprehension. :facepalm:



Gotta get them externals mannnnnnn!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 12, 2012)

carts said:


> gotta get them externals mannnnnnn!



ikr


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 12, 2012)

Carts said:


> Gotta get them externals mannnnnnn!



Your post made me lol.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 12, 2012)

ap215 said:


> when out on the floor, i want zero contact with anyone. I'm there to pretend to be a guest, and act as non noticeable as possible. Ever noticed that we wear plain clothing? There's a reason for that...



cihyfs?


----------



## Redrunner (Sep 12, 2012)

Errr - chargebacks?


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 12, 2012)

Redrunner said:


> Errr - chargebacks?



Chargeback is another name for defectives.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 13, 2012)

ap215 said:


> When out on the floor, I want zero contact with anyone. I'm there to pretend to be a guest, and act as non noticeable as possible. Ever noticed that we wear plain clothing? There's a reason for that...



Neither of our AP wears plain clothes much.  But regardless, when they are jumping over low walls to follow someone, I figure it's a bad time to ask them how life is going.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 13, 2012)

APTL's can wear plain clothes? Interesting. My store only has TPS + ETL-AP, and TPS always are in uniform. ETL-AP will sometimes don plain clothes, but not very often, and never when they're LOD.


----------



## calimero (Sep 13, 2012)

To my etl : when you are accusing me of wrong doing in the backroom,you better make sure you have the correct person  to blame ! I might have been pulling some items out of the backroom,but I was nowhere close to the  place you told me you found errors !!!!!! didn't it occur to you that the tm who was backstocking last night made an error backstocking ? Oh ,yeah,I know he was a guy and I am not !!!!! 

Weren't you the one I asked what to do when the pda tells me to pull 66 backpacks when the locastion only has 2?  And you said no big deal ! Just need to Locu that section!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 13, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Neither of our AP wears plain clothes much.  But regardless, when they are jumping over low walls to follow someone, I figure it's a bad time to ask them how life is going.



To be honest, our lives are not that interesting. Were just Security Guards, lol.

Some of the ETL's at my store are really interesting, but those stories are for another time.



Imerzan said:


> APTL's can wear plain clothes? Interesting. My store only has TPS + ETL-AP, and TPS always are in uniform. ETL-AP will sometimes don plain clothes, but not very often, and never when they're LOD.



A TPS- Should always be in uniform. There goal is to stand out and cause fear upon shoplifters and shady guests. There not supposed to act as under covers, and are really just there to raise awareness of the AP team.

A APS- Should always be in plain clothing. There goal is to stroll the aisles acting as guests, and make apprehensions. They need to be in plain clothing so people do not recognize them. Target really wants them to stay out of the office as much as possible and patrol the floor instead.

A APTL- Can either wear black and khaki or plain clothing. Were supposed to be more focused about internals, but at stores like mine (without a APS) we need to be in plain clothing so we can replicate there roll. Were also allowed to wear red and khaki.

ETL-AP is pretty much the same as an APTL. Target is currently trying to phase the position out completely though...


----------



## babytrees (Sep 13, 2012)

to all the tl's, etl's and the stl who have given me the runaround for the last month/month and a half in dealing with my shift over to being a brand team member...you basically got a month of me doing brand work for non brand pay, nobody knows there knows your nose from your butt and I am tired of the double speak. The job market around sucks to high heaven so that is the only reason I am still at the store. It definitely is not for the measly pay or the crud that I have observed being doled out for nearly every team member in the store.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 13, 2012)

To the GSTL who told me stuff is in the works for me learning guest services.  Get in line.  You aren't the first, or even the second, person to mention this to me.  Frankly, I'm tired of the talk and the run around that I've been getting for months.  And I no longer believe any of it.

Also, I really think that the cashiers ought to be the ones covering back up instead of sales floor.  But that would involve the cashiers wanting to cashier, I suppose.  Maybe if I throw a big enough fit then I can go do reshop instead of being chained to a register for 8 hours and have everyone else cover for me instead.  Today was a damn joke, and I'm sick of it.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 13, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to all the tl's, etl's and the stl who have given me the runaround for the last month/month and a half in dealing with my shift over to being a brand team member...you basically got a month of me doing brand work for non brand pay, nobody knows there knows your nose from your butt and I am tired of the double speak. The job market around sucks to high heaven so that is the only reason I am still at the store. It definitely is not for the measly pay or the crud that I have observed being doled out for nearly every team member in the store.



I know it's tiring but keep beating on them.
The squeaky wheel often needs blood as well as grease.
Make sure it's theirs and not yours.
(Oh, and in case Spot is watching, I don't mean that literally for crying out loud.)


----------



## redandkhaki (Sep 13, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To the GSTL who told me stuff is in the works for me learning guest services.  Get in line.  You aren't the first, or even the second, person to mention this to me.  Frankly, I'm tired of the talk and the run around that I've been getting for months.  And I no longer believe any of it.
> 
> Also, I really think that the cashiers ought to be the ones covering back up instead of sales floor.  But that would involve the cashiers wanting to cashier, I suppose.  Maybe if I throw a big enough fit then I can go do reshop instead of being chained to a register for 8 hours and have everyone else cover for me instead.  Today was a damn joke, and I'm sick of it.



Could it be that they don't have the hours to train you? I honestly hate "wasting" hours on training up there and mostly do it when we're having a slow day or are in a bind. I try and train by sending people up there for a couple hours at a time until i think they can work with someone else up there when it's busy so they learn it.


----------



## babytrees (Sep 13, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> I know it's tiring but keep beating on them.
> The squeaky wheel often needs blood as well as grease.
> Make sure it's theirs and not yours.
> (Oh, and in case Spot is watching, I don't mean that literally for crying out loud.)



I am the squeaky wheel....I am pretty sure a couple of them have had blood coming out of their ears because of the squeaking. LOL 
I not only am squeaky for myself but for all of the closers...we get the short end of the stick. I do get results eventually it's just I am so tired of having to be the squeky wheel and calling them on their inaction.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 13, 2012)

People who show a disdain for cashiering are the last people to be cross trained... Jus sayin.

Theres this one SD/Photo TM at my store who can never hide the fact that they hate cashiering, and always reluctantly hop on when I ask them to. Very ANNOYING. Then we have the TM who will hop on with a smile, and they are being cross trained as a GSA for time-off purposes on our gsa/gstl team (yes there are only 4 of us, and we're all in school ATM, so its rather difficult to get time off!)


----------



## itvgeo (Sep 13, 2012)

ap215 said:


> To that one team member (I rather not name your position, just in case you lurk this site) I can't believe you came up to me and loudly asked what I was doing. For your information, I was doing my job standing behind a end cap watching someone. Your little question totally gave me away and we lost the apprehension. :facepalm:



That team member has to have special needs (mentally challenged/disabled) or stupid. Anyone with a brain could figure out what you were doing, would have just taken a glance and walked away.


----------



## babytrees (Sep 13, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> Could it be that they don't have the hours to train you? I honestly hate "wasting" hours on training up there and mostly do it when we're having a slow day or are in a bind. I try and train by sending people up there for a couple hours at a time until i think they can work with someone else up there when it's busy so they learn it.



I am learning guest services by doing things with somebody over there(I can now do limited returns, credit card payments(why oh why do we have to put the payment amount in twice?)). I have finally been heard on being cross trained at food avenue but I know I will only get a few hours at the most of training over there because of the lack of training hours around the store. I would rather they get spent on people to be trained properly in their main work center than me learning another work center. (especially one I have experience at outside of Target)


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 13, 2012)

It just slays me when people are scheduled to cashier, and then are the last people to hop on for back up.  We had two of them like that tonight.  Frankly, one of them shouldn't even be cashiering.  She's flow.  They started giving her cashier hours without even checking with her.  Of course we had to quickly give her a crash course in cashiering.  She's done it a few times now, but shakes like a leaf anytime she's within 5 feet of a guest.  So they just have her do reshop and zoning.  The other one will do anything to get out of cashiering and will stand around and talk before considering jumping on a lane (if I can even get her to consider it).

I was told today that they don't have the training hours available, but will do it when they get a chance and we're slow.  But with other cashiers such as the previous two mentioned, it will never happen.  Because again, I'm lowest priority to let off the registers since a) I know what I'm doing and b) do it.

I was also told today they are working on a three month plan on where they would like to see me.  Again, I've heard stuff like this already.  Maybe if enough people keep telling me this stuff, eventually someone will decide it's worth following through.  Honestly, all I want is a chance to get some hours outside of cashiering.  The only good thing is that since anyone can be scheduled to cashier, that my hours are easy to give up on the swap board since they are still way over scheduling me.


----------



## Redrunner (Sep 13, 2012)

For 6 months the TLs were telling me everyone wants moi on their team. But I ended up doing Softlines and fitting room every effin night. I never thought I was going to train anywhere else... But now - Have a full development plan and am ad prep, presentation, and getting trained in price accuracy. 

Hang in there and let them know you would love the development. I personally wouldn't love guest service... As for the cashiers, they'll cycle through.


----------



## daninnj (Sep 14, 2012)

To my PA

It wasn't rotten eggs you smelled. I'm sorry I played along with your theory but I was just so embarrassed. And it was rancid! Ugh


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ewwwwwww, Dan!
See a doctor 'bout that!
*puts clothespin on my nose*


----------



## daninnj (Sep 14, 2012)

The funnier thing was I left and came back, apparently she made the SBS pour a whole bottle of Fabuloso (yes, I saw the empty bottle!) down the gondola drains because it was smelling like overpowering citrus and flowers when I came back. I rather deal with my I-drank-44oz-of-iced-coffee-three-hours-ago fart than that!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 14, 2012)

daninnj said:


> The funnier thing was I left and came back, apparently she made the SBS pour a whole bottle of Fabuloso (yes, I saw the empty bottle!) down the gondola drains because it was smelling like overpowering citrus and flowers when I came back. I rather deal with my I-drank-44oz-of-iced-coffee-three-hours-ago fart than that!



LOL will you marry me?! That was just AWESOME.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 14, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> APTL's can wear plain clothes? Interesting. My store only has TPS + ETL-AP, and TPS always are in uniform. ETL-AP will sometimes don plain clothes, but not very often, and never when they're LOD.



At my store, our TPSs are always in uniform and our APS is always in plain clothes. Our ETL-AP always wears red and khaki.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 15, 2012)

To yet ANOTHER new (20-something) ETL: you came in with a squeaky little roar & cracking your little pink whip trying to show up TMs who were here before you were BORN. Now your team despises you & is laughing behind your back. You said you "weren't there to make friends" & that's probably the ONLY thing in which you've succeeded.


----------



## Target Annie (Sep 15, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> To yet ANOTHER new (20-something) ETL: you came in with a squeaky little roar & cracking your little pink whip trying to show up TMs who were here before you were BORN. Now your team despises you & is laughing behind your back. You said you "weren't there to make friends" & that's probably the ONLY thing in which you've succeeded.



you must work in my building - or as I feared Target is placing these little charmers in all stores.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 15, 2012)

Target Annie said:


> you must work in my building - or as I feared Target is placing these little charmers in all stores.



Pretty much and the male versions (ETL-Bros) are even worse.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 15, 2012)

Dear GSA, I do NOT appreciate being lied to.  The LOD asked me to get the candy on the lanes this morning, which I knew immediately you would have a problem with because you always have a problem with it.  So after he talked to me, you told me we could leave it for tomorrow and you wanted me to put bags on the lanes?  Ok, whatever.  But then, I tell you that the LOD asked me to do candy and you told me you had talked to him and he changed his mind.

Wow.  So, of course I had to confirm that with him (since we've been told LOD trumps everyone).  And turns out, you two never talked.  Not cool.  And then you are on my case about stupid stuff all day for no reason?  Seriously, just get out of my face.

And to the person who keeps scheduling people to cashier who cannot handle more than a simple back up?  I hate you.  All of the ones who cannot cashier for more than five minutes get sent off to do other things, those of us left on the lanes get buried and burnt out, and the rest of the salesfloor has to cover the back ups.  And the guests hate the long lines, which sinks our survey numbers even lower.  Good thinking.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 15, 2012)

Rg,

You seem to go behind your leaders backs a lot. That's something they wont appreciate, and could cause you problems down the road.

You should listen to your supervisor even if the lod told you to do something different earlier.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 15, 2012)

Actually, I always do as I'm told and did what she asked.  But that also includes being told that the LOD has final say.  So I clarified it with the LOD to cover my own butt.

If I'm told to work the candy by the LOD, and the GSA tells me don't touch it, when I'm off zoning in softlines, the LOD is going to be on me for not doing as I was asked by him and not clarifying with him when I received different instructions.

All I said to the LOD was, "I just wanted to clarify with you that this is the new plan that I got from the GSA when you two talked."  It was obvious that that conversation never took place by the look of confusion on his face.  And I take exception to being lied to by anyone.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 15, 2012)

Nuthin' wrong with a little CYA...


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 15, 2012)

That's all I was doing.  When his reply was, "go ahead and do whatever the GSA asks," I thanked him, said I just wanted to be sure we were all on the same page, and went back to helping guests and other duties as asked.

But lecturing me for other cashiers leaving stacks of bags under their registers yesterday?  When I didn't work?  I didn't say a word, and just nodded my head.  But getting on my case about it just makes me feel crummy for something that I wasn't here for and don't control.  Again, not going behind anyone's back....just sad and confused.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 15, 2012)

I've had the LOD tell my team members to do stuff, and I've told them not to many times. Sometimes the LOD doesn't know whats in the front end's best interests (lets be honest, ETLs are more sales floor focused), and as long as I can justify my actions I will run the front end how I see fit (within reason). I'd be annoyed if my cashiers went behind my back to the LOD. A few weeks ago I had a certain Photo TM go behind my back to the LOD over a decision I made. The other TMs actually told me that this person was trash talking me to the LOD, and when I brought it up to the LOD they said they weren't even going to bring it up, and that they weren't concerned because they know I know what im doing.

Me and the GSTLs hate when cashiers undermine us. If we ask you to do something, just do it. We don't care if someone else told you to do something else, if they have a problem with it they can speak to us. I have TMs that frequently challenge my decisions, and nothing is more annoying.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 15, 2012)

Imz, did you push candy?


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 15, 2012)

If clarifying (with the sentence I used), is somehow trash talking you in your eyes, then I'm not going to worry about it.  Because it isn't.  In my store, they are very clear that the LOD gets the final word on assigned tasks.   If I go around deciding to follow someone else, then I'm responsible when the task isn't done.  If the GSA had spoken to the LOD as she said, then what's the problem?  An extra second to communicate the expectations when the LOD (also the ETL for the front lanes) passes me by can clear up any issues and we can all go on.  Not communicating is where people get into trouble.

And I don't speak ill of anyone in the store.  I smile, nod, go on and vent here.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 15, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Imz, did you push candy?



I hope someone is!  Ours is getting to the point where the candy from the last shipment isn't always pushed before the next shipment arrives.  And we are a twice a week shipment.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 15, 2012)

Most TM's don't get in the position very often of getting multiple instructions from different bosses.
They have one person they check in with and sometimes an ETL will pull them off for something else.
For me, every day I have a half dozen TL's and ETL's asking or telling me to do something.
It's important that I make it clear to each one, what my priorities are and why.
RG was just doing the same thing.


----------



## babytrees (Sep 15, 2012)

to the tm's and tl that wrecked all of our hard work last night in softlines and the fitting room....boo to you!! We left decently to beautifully zoned areas (it wasn't all beautifully zoned but at least RTW was...I had it and had a trainee who had actually worked retail before) and I came into a hurricane at the fitting room and lousy looking areas. Yes, it was a Saturday but when one TM told me on the way in that 2 of them did just rack re-alignments all day on a short staff made me fume. Then I take two carts of reshop back to the fitting room and was told that they must have just been put there. BALONEY!! I had to come an hour early and at least one was there at that time. Don't blame guest services either...you know better and should know to look on the outside of guest services. Don't lie to me...I was here the night before and I now what we left.

To the LOD the last two nights...thanks for not forgetting the closers and requisitioning treats and letting us vent and actually listening to us . I doubt it will change much but at least you know the crud that went on.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 16, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> That's all I was doing.  When his reply was, "go ahead and do whatever the GSA asks," I thanked him, said I just wanted to be sure we were all on the same page, and went back to helping guests and other duties as asked.
> 
> But lecturing me for other cashiers leaving stacks of bags under their registers yesterday?  When I didn't work?  I didn't say a word, and just nodded my head.  But getting on my case about it just makes me feel crummy for something that I wasn't here for and don't control.  Again, not going behind anyone's back....just sad and confused.



Even though the LOD is in charge of everybody in the store, the GSA is your immediate supervisor, so it's probably best to do what they say. If the LOD has an issue with that, you did what you were told, so they'll have to take it up with the GSA (who instructed you otherwise). Like Imerzan said, the GSA knows what's in the best interests of the front end better than the LOD does (see: Undercover Boss), so even if you have a dumb **** of a GSA, you're still following the instructions given to you by your immediate supervisor.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Sep 16, 2012)

To teh team lead (LOD) who;

After I pulled a crib for a guest, and they noticed a gaping whole in the box, and the ensuring scarring on the wood of the crib...
Refused to give any sort of discount because 'even though it is visibly damaged, we sell a lot of these, this is the last one in stock, and it's not a _lot_ damage, because if it was then by all means [whatever that implies??] we still can't give a discount on this even though we're both looking at and acknowledging the damage'...

Thanks for being a total douchebag. You cost us 200-5% in sales plus the likelihood of another 200 on the matching glider they were interested in.
And they associate Target with your horrible bedside manner now...

GRRSMASH!


----------



## Barcode (Sep 16, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I hope someone is!  Ours is getting to the point where the candy from the last shipment isn't always pushed before the next shipment arrives.  And we are a twice a week shipment.



We have o/n push most of the candy. At one point their checklane fill guy quit, so we scheduled cashiers preopen to push freight. We don't have to push freight anymore though (very convenient).


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 16, 2012)

MorurDreamcat said:


> Dear Team Leads and ETL(s)! Why do you keep people that constantly call in for one reason or another around ? (...) but what good do they do you when they aren't there 4 out of 6 times anyway?



If ANYONE can answer ^, I'd LOVE to know. The person I'm talking about doesn't even get a ton of red cards (heck, they don't do much of ANYTHING, comes back late from breaks, takes 15 minutes to take the garbage back, screws something up on a daily basis, etc.), but everyone treats them like they're god or something. It's really beginning to try my patience and they're getting on my last nerve....causing me to be out of compliance for the THIRD time last week was the final straw (I was the only person in the pharmacy and they were late coming back from lunch so I was 2 minutes late clocking out....granted, I should have been watching the clock closer, but I wasn't expecting you to be 15 minutes late!). As soon as my vacation home sells, I'm quitting :angry:


----------



## SuzyTarget (Sep 16, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Even though the LOD is in charge of everybody in the store, the GSA is your immediate supervisor, so it's probably best to do what they say. If the LOD has an issue with that, you did what you were told, so they'll have to take it up with the GSA (who instructed you otherwise). Like Imerzan said, the GSA knows what's in the best interests of the front end better than the LOD does (see: Undercover Boss), so even if you have a dumb **** of a GSA, you're still following the instructions given to you by your immediate supervisor.



RG--I'm going to back up what Imerzan and mrknownothing have to say on this. I can see what your intentions were here but you need to consider how it looks to both the LOD and GSA. It looks like you are playing them against each other which isn't going to sit well with either one of them. I'm sure you meant it differently, but I've watched TMs really screw themselves over getting into situations like this one. Sometimes pointing out someone else's shortcomings ends up backfiring on the one doing the pointing even when they are completely right. This is just one of those ugly little truths of office politics.


----------



## BrokenPDA (Sep 16, 2012)

To the tm that keeps stealing the PDA in receiving, please learn to read that it says "Receiving PDA." If you took it for a minute, I understand, but for 5 hours without saying anything? :facepalm:


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 16, 2012)

Fine.  If clarifying what I'm supposed to be doing is talking about someone's shortcomings, then I'll just keep my mouth shut and get in trouble to make everyone happy.  ****ing fabulous.  I don't even care anymore.


----------



## Redrunner (Sep 16, 2012)

Do it the target way... Square your minutes to complete both actions.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 16, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Fine.  If clarifying what I'm supposed to be doing is talking about someone's shortcomings, then I'll just keep my mouth shut and get in trouble to make everyone happy.  ****ing fabulous.  I don't even care anymore.



It just sounds like you disagree with your leaders, and talking with the LOD to see if its "okay" to listen to your supervisor is your way of expressing your disagreement... Sure, not all GSA/GSTLs are praiseworthy, but even if you don't like them you should do what they tell you even if somebody else says otherwise.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 16, 2012)

I wasn't expressing disagreement so much as I was trying to figure out how to not get in trouble.  As I've said, they say over and over in our store that if the LOD says one thing and anyone else tells you to do something else, you had best be following the LODs orders.

Obviously I've managed to make myself sound like the worst cashier in the world here, which is fine.  I'm done.  Laterz.


----------



## redandkhaki (Sep 16, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I wasn't expressing disagreement so much as I was trying to figure out how to not get in trouble.  As I've said, they say over and over in our store that if the LOD says one thing and anyone else tells you to do something else, you had best be following the LODs orders.
> 
> Obviously I've managed to make myself sound like the worst cashier in the world here, which is fine.  I'm done.  Laterz.



I don't think you have at all. i've seen your other posts and don't think anything bad about you.

I've been in those situations where you don't really know what to do and it's a sticky situation. If your store tells you to always do what the LOD says then i get why you asked. I really see both sides to this but don't beat yourself up over it. Only you know your intentions.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 17, 2012)

At my store, the LOD only manages TLs, and the GSA. If there is an absence of a TL/GSA, then they will usually step in. If they want to assign a Guest Service TM on a task they always check with us first, and we keep them updated on the status of said task. Its very rare that the LOD will give instructions to Guest Service TMs directly, and even if they do, I might have other tasks for that TM that are more important. If the LOD ever questions why TMs are doing a certain task they always go through me or the gstl. If they insist that their task is a higher priority, they will tell us, not yell at the TM. ETL-GE doesn't even micromanage our TMs, they will usually always consult with us first.

It doesn't really make sense from a management standpoint to have ETLs micromanaging TMs when there are TLs scheduled in that area, the ETL just needs to talk to the TL to set any expectations. Its the whole reason there is a leadership hierarchy.

Talked to my friend and apparently its pretty much the same at his store.

I apologize if your LOD really does micromanage TMs *directly*, and has a totalitarian control/no questions asked attitude. I just find it odd.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Sep 17, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I wasn't expressing disagreement so much as I was trying to figure out how to not get in trouble.  As I've said, they say over and over in our store that if the LOD says one thing and anyone else tells you to do something else, you had best be following the LODs orders.
> 
> Obviously I've managed to make myself sound like the worst cashier in the world here, which is fine.  I'm done.  Laterz.




No, you haven't at all. I really do understand your intentions. I was just trying to offer you some friendly advice on how to handle these situations the Target-way, especially since I know that you want to stretch out beyond your current role. Playing things their way will help you get there. And I know this partly because of the hard lessons I've had to learn through my own mistakes. It is, of course, your choice to play it their way or not depending on what works for you personally.


----------



## lovecats (Sep 17, 2012)

Works fine except for yesterday afternoon and evening when there were absolutely NO TLs scheduled on the salesfloor and the GSA up front.  Although I do have to say that he is a really good GSA :good:.  So the LODs were everywhere and essentially doing the TL's jobs.  And  we are so lucky that for the most part we have awesome ETLs in our store.


----------



## mxrbook (Sep 17, 2012)

We had a SL TL who tried to manage the cashiers and run the lanes.  It's hilarious because she thinks she knows better than the GSA/GSTLs, even our GE ETL, what the front end needs, because "I used to be a GSTL."  Even the new cashiers listened to her demands, rolled their eyes and came to us for instruction.

The last straw was when she started calling for back ups to the cash lanes.  The STL walked up to her, told her to go fold some tables and leave the front end to the pros.

The LOD/ETLs in our store know that they can make suggestions for front end, but the final say is with the GE ETL, the GSTLs and the GSAs.  Every time.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 17, 2012)

mxrbook said:


> We had a SL TL who tried to manage the cashiers and run the lanes.  It's hilarious because she thinks she knows better than the GSA/GSTLs, even our GE ETL, what the front end needs, because "I used to be a GSTL."  Even the new cashiers listened to her demands, rolled their eyes and came to us for instruction.
> 
> The last straw was when she started calling for back ups to the cash lanes.  The STL walked up to her, told her to go fold some tables and leave the front end to the pros.
> 
> The LOD/ETLs in our store know that they can make suggestions for front end, but the final say is with the GE ETL, the GSTLs and the GSAs.  Every time.



We have one of those TLs at my store also


----------



## AssetsProtection (Sep 17, 2012)

To the mobile rep. Stop trying to get into my pants.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 17, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I wasn't expressing disagreement so much as I was trying to figure out how to not get in trouble.  As I've said, they say over and over in our store that if the LOD says one thing and anyone else tells you to do something else, you had best be following the LODs orders.
> 
> Obviously I've managed to make myself sound like the worst cashier in the world here, which is fine.  I'm done.  Laterz.





SuzyTarget said:


> No, you haven't at all. I really do understand your intentions. I was just trying to offer you some friendly advice on how to handle these situations the Target-way, especially since I know that you want to stretch out beyond your current role. Playing things their way will help you get there. And I know this partly because of the hard lessons I've had to learn through my own mistakes. It is, of course, your choice to play it their way or not depending on what works for you personally.



SuzyTarget hit the nail right on the head.

Retail Girl, you have not made yourself sound like the worst cashier in the world. I know nothing about your or your store, but I'm willing to bet you're a top performer. And don't take what we've said regarding your situation personally. What I posted before is part of the general philosophy of working under multiple bosses. If your store leadership does things differently, then so be it. It's like driving - regardless of what the speed limit is, go with the flow of traffic so nobody gets hurt. It's my understanding that you'd like to move on to bigger and better things. In order to do so, challenge when the opportunity presents itself; otherwise, go with the flow.

Just as a small bump in the road doesn't prevent the car from reaching its destination, neither should this prevent you from achieving your goals.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Sep 17, 2012)

Nicely put!


----------



## BrokenPDA (Sep 17, 2012)

Why can't I work in the same store as the people on this site. Drama free work environment.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 17, 2012)

BrokenPDA said:


> Why can't I work in the same store as the people on this site. Drama free work environment.



I don't know ...
We've had our share, usually involving drunk posting.


----------



## BrokenPDA (Sep 17, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> I don't know ...
> We've had our share, usually involve drunk posting.



Probably nothing compared to my old store. That's why I *had* to get a transfer. It was either that or I was about to quit.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 18, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> I don't know ...
> We've had our share, usually involve drunk posting.



And usually involving ME.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 18, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> I don't know ...
> We've had our share, usually involving drunk posting.





pzychopopgroove said:


> And usually involving ME.


Now, pzycho.....it wasn't JUST you.....


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 18, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Now, pzycho.....it wasn't JUST you.....



I know I'm just saying most of the time it is me


----------



## daninnj (Sep 18, 2012)

Carts said:


> To the mobile rep. Stop trying to get into my pants.



I'm curious... wo/man?


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 18, 2012)

To that one cashier: It's called a Swiffer, not a ****ing Swifter!

**daninnj started a thread about this: http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/2927-That-s-not-what-it-s-called?p=48571#post48571


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 19, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one cashier: It's called a Swiffer, not a ****ing Swifter!



Swifter Gives Cleaning, A Whole New Meaning! lol


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 20, 2012)

To the TL....thank you for the top performer nod for the month.  It made today a bit less crappy.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 21, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To the TL....thank you for the top performer nod for the month.  It made today a bit less crappy.



To Retail Girl: Awesome job! I'll bet you went the extra 63,360 inches rather than just one.


----------



## calimero (Sep 21, 2012)

To the flow tms. : if you can't work and talk at the same time  ,just shut up !!!!

To the new aps ,you are working for Target ,not the FBI !!!!! So chill out !!!!


----------



## babytrees (Sep 21, 2012)

to those on the front who keep calling out...thanks for messing the whole store up every night but especially Friday nights. I also would like to say that I never, ever, ever want to do an all cashiering shift ever again.


----------



## OvernightSunshine (Sep 21, 2012)

To that team member who took the time to encourage me today & tell me he appreciated that i was a hard worker, thank you! 

I let him know it helped me a lot today. I've gotten some flack for working too hard as if I'm trying to make a few look bad...mever crossed my mind, I want to be an asset to my team and I'm not going to slack off because retail is "unfair". It is what it is, every job in retail has its downfalls. Try living off commission and see if you don't work twice as hard just to break even. I'm thankful for my job and ill work my azz off in every work center they'll train me for to be able to get hours. I'm not trying to make TL, I'm trying to feed my family


----------



## stupid rules (Sep 21, 2012)

Retail Girl, this is the most straight forward advice I can give you in regards to the LOD vs. GSA debate. Follow the orders of the highest ranking person, if not then you could be terminated. A GSA is the same level as you. The LOD is in charge of the store at the time and you should follow their instructions (of course use common sense and weigh the words of the STL in comparison to the flow TL for example). A GSA may think they know best but if they are trying to tell you to ignore the LOD then it shows they know nothing instead. When I am tasking out a TM or checking to see what they are working on and they inform me someone else has given them direction (be it another TL or the STL) then I might change the directions given. If I do I explain to them that I will go talk to the person and let them know why the instructions are being changed and that I will take full responsibility and the TM will not get into trouble, I also explain that we will still get the project completed and explain why the other project is taking precedence.  Most of the time I won't change the directions because of a respect thing, unless it's just busy work or they are goofing off, etc.
For everyone about to spout off crap about how it's done at your store, you might as well save it. Don't get her in trouble because of your broken stores.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Sep 21, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to those on the front who keep calling out...thanks for messing the whole store up every night but especially Friday nights. I also would like to say that I never, ever, ever want to do an all cashiering shift ever again.



preach. i did a 14 hour day as a cashier once. horror.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 21, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> preach. i did a 14 hour day as a cashier once. horror.



I feel your pain there.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Sep 22, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> I feel your pain there.



it's all located in the feet and the temples.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 22, 2012)

stupid rules said:


> Retail Girl, this is the most straight forward advice I can give you in regards to the LOD vs. GSA debate. Follow the orders of the highest ranking person, if not then you could be terminated. A GSA is the same level as you. The LOD is in charge of the store at the time and you should follow their instructions (of course use common sense and weigh the words of the STL in comparison to the flow TL for example). A GSA may think they know best but if they are trying to tell you to ignore the LOD then it shows they know nothing instead. When I am tasking out a TM or checking to see what they are working on and they inform me someone else has given them direction (be it another TL or the STL) then I might change the directions given. If I do I explain to them that I will go talk to the person and let them know why the instructions are being changed and that I will take full responsibility and the TM will not get into trouble, I also explain that we will still get the project completed and explain why the other project is taking precedence.  Most of the time I won't change the directions because of a respect thing, unless it's just busy work or they are goofing off, etc.
> For everyone about to spout off crap about how it's done at your store, you might as well save it. Don't get her in trouble because of your broken stores.



Sorry but most LODs don't even know how the front end works as a whole, so your comment is pretty useless if you're saying you think the LOD knows best.

For example the time that the LOD said that it wasn't busy enough up front and we should make cashiers work reshop. Every lane had a guest checking out (not quite 1+1 though); anyways our checkout is fast scores had been abysmally red for the last 2 months, and I challenged the LOD on it. Later asked the GSTL+ETL-GE and they said I made the right move. Unless the LOD is the ETL-GE they probably don't have a clue whats going on for the front end because they're too busy out on the sales floor.

Notice though how I said the LOD came to ME, instead of just telling cashiers to go work reshop?

I'm not saying my ETLs are useless or anything, quite to the contrary in fact. They just focus more on macro-management instead of playing TL for every workcenter (hence the STL>ETL>TL>TM hierarchy...).

*@RG, you probably didn't mean any harm and i apologize.*


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 22, 2012)

calimero said:


> To the new aps ,you are working for Target ,not the FBI !!!!! So chill out !!!!



His enthusiasm will disappear in a few days, Sadly...


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh, fabulous...nothing like getting sent to huddle (if I'm never going to be cross-trained, don't bother) and looking like a freaking moron first thing in the morning.

LOD, asking me what I am going to do to drive the attachment rate in electronics seems a bit silly...by the time the guests get to the lands, all we can do is offer ESPs.  I never go to electronics, I know nothing about any of them or what attachments go with anything, and I already offer the ESP with everything.  And no, I won't be walking around electronics before I punch in to try and learn that stuff.  If it isn't important enough for you to pay me to do it, it isn't important enough for me to do.


----------



## band_rules16 (Sep 22, 2012)

To the cashier who rang me out today...

wow. Just wow. You looked at my reusable bag like you had never seen it before. When I suggested putting the food in it, you looked at me like I was nuts. Then you used 3 plastic bags, the last one had a cup of soup and my butter in it. Really? Then when you were done, you left the bags on the thing and stared at me again until I grabbed them. Okay...

I guess after five years, I'm overly critical. :hmm: It was just a really weird transaction...


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 22, 2012)

I hate reusable bags with a passion (and try not to think about all the studies out there about the high bacteria count in them since they are rarely washed when I stick my hand in them), but I use them when offered to me at the beginning of the transaction with a smile.  I'm not smiling so much if the guest waits until the very end to mention them and wants everything rebagged.


----------



## stupid rules (Sep 22, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> Sorry but most LODs don't even know how the front end works as a whole, so your comment is pretty useless if you're saying you think the LOD knows best.
> 
> For example the time that the LOD said that it wasn't busy enough up front and we should make cashiers work reshop. Every lane had a guest checking out (not quite 1+1 though); anyways our checkout is fast scores had been abysmally red for the last 2 months, and I challenged the LOD on it. Later asked the GSTL+ETL-GE and they said I made the right move. Unless the LOD is the ETL-GE they probably don't have a clue whats going on for the front end because they're too busy out on the sales floor.
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting this. This is a prime ****ing example of what I was saying about GSA's who think they know everything but know nothing.
Do you think that they don't know how it works because they are not standing there with a clipboard? The LOD is responsible for the store, the GSA is responsible for cashiers, compare the two. All a GSA thinks about is check out is fast, the LOD is looking out for the store, let's take your example. The lanes are not even 1+1, the LOD sees this, he knows the floor is behind or could get ahead by a cashier pushing some reshop (hey, the floor helps the front all the time...REPAY THEM), so anyway the LOD is considering all work centers and trying to utilize the resources available but the high and mighty GSA who knows all doesn't want to give up one of his cashiers that isn't even swamped. This is a classic example of small scope vs. large scope, guess where you fall. ****ing useless position.

*@Retail Girl, listen to the LOD over a ****ing GSA. The LOD can fire you, the GSA can whine to the GSTL (who will tell him to stfu once he found out the LOD tasked you out)*


----------



## band_rules16 (Sep 22, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I hate reusable bags with a passion (and try not to think about all the studies out there about the high bacteria count in them since they are rarely washed when I stick my hand in them), but I use them when offered to me at the beginning of the transaction with a smile.  I'm not smiling so much if the guest waits until the very end to mention them and wants everything rebagged.



I know how annoying they can be, so I try to have mine out and ready for the cashier. She just didn't pack it very well and was very awkward during the whole transaction. I know how people can be, so I try to be as pleasant as possible to cashiers.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 22, 2012)

band_rules16 said:


> I know how people can be, so I try to be as pleasant as possible to cashiers.



Thank you, we appreciate it.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 23, 2012)

stupid rules said:


> Thank you for posting this. This is a prime ****ing example of what I was saying about GSA's who think they know everything but know nothing.
> Do you think that they don't know how it works because they are not standing there with a clipboard? The LOD is responsible for the store, the GSA is responsible for cashiers, compare the two. All a GSA thinks about is check out is fast, the LOD is looking out for the store, let's take your example. The lanes are not even 1+1, the LOD sees this, he knows the floor is behind or could get ahead by a cashier pushing some reshop (hey, the floor helps the front all the time...REPAY THEM), so anyway the LOD is considering all work centers and trying to utilize the resources available but the high and mighty GSA who knows all doesn't want to give up one of his cashiers that isn't even swamped. This is a classic example of small scope vs. large scope, guess where you fall. ****ing useless position.
> 
> *@Retail Girl, listen to the LOD over a ****ing GSA. The LOD can fire you, the GSA can whine to the GSTL (who will tell him to stfu once he found out the LOD tasked you out)*



Would be nice if you could actually substantiate your claims, unfortunately 95% of what you post is garbage.


----------



## stupid rules (Sep 23, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> Would be nice if you could actually substantiate your claims, unfortunately 95% of what you post is garbage.



So go ahead and tell me what's garbage? That some GSA is power tripping so hard he thinks he runs the store?


----------



## greatteam (Sep 23, 2012)

stupid rules said:


> Thank you for posting this. This is a prime ****ing example of what I was saying about GSA's who think they know everything but know nothing.
> Do you think that they don't know how it works because they are not standing there with a clipboard? The LOD is responsible for the store, the GSA is responsible for cashiers, compare the two. All a GSA thinks about is check out is fast, the LOD is looking out for the store, let's take your example. The lanes are not even 1+1, the LOD sees this, he knows the floor is behind or could get ahead by a cashier pushing some reshop (hey, the floor helps the front all the time...REPAY THEM), so anyway the LOD is considering all work centers and trying to utilize the resources available but the high and mighty GSA who knows all doesn't want to give up one of his cashiers that isn't even swamped. This is a classic example of small scope vs. large scope, guess where you fall. ****ing useless position.
> 
> *@Retail Girl, listen to the LOD over a ****ing GSA. The LOD can fire you, the GSA can whine to the GSTL (who will tell him to stfu once he found out the LOD tasked you out)*




If the lanes are just keeping 1+1 I'm not gonna pull a damn cashier to push reshop when they're just gonna have to go back up cashier every couple minutes. That defeats the whole damn point. That's great if the pull line is full and needs pushing and a cashier can help. But if I'm gonna pull a cashier to do pulls or push reshop, I wanna make sure that they can get it done. If I pull them, they take a pull out, spend an hour backup cashiering before it's determined they need to stay up there, and thus leave an uncompleted pull or reshop on the floor, well then that was stupid. Now there's another pull that could've been done but instead is sitting out on the floor where it can be a safety hazard AND sitting in the way of something someone could be interested in purchasing, but cannot find because the pull is in front of it. 

A GSA focuses on checkout is fast because that's the whole goddamn point of a store. Selling things. If someone has to wait 5 minutes to buy their goddamn items they aren't going to come back and shop at your store. If they can check out in less than a minute, they're going to say "Wow that was fast!" and come back and shop again. That, is the point of our jobs. Yes, we need to put product on the floor. Yes, we have to make sure signs are up and prices are accurate, but we also have to RING UP PEOPLES ITEMS. THAT is the priority ALWAYS. 


Here's a situation for your all knowing brain. You have a few cashiers. The GSA/GSTL is speedweaving and keeping the lanes 1+1. There haven't been any backup cashier requests so you go up to the front lanes to see if they can spare a cashier. The GSA/GSTL explains that they cannot give up a cashier because while the lanes haven't been backed up, that is only because they have been speedweaving and utilizing every cashier. If a cashier is taken to push reshop, you have this possible scenario:

-The GSA/GSTL will jump on to prevent a backup. A guest has an issue. GSA/GSTL cannot help them right away because they are on a lane with more people in line. The cashier with the problem guest holds up their line waiting for the GSA/GSTL. GSA calls for back up. Now you're taking someone on the floor because chances are that the cashier doesn't have a walkie, or does have one, but does not want to respond because they're "tired" of cashiering. Now not only do you have that one guest with the problem that is angry, you have a line of guests behind them that is angry because they have to wait. The GSA/GSTL's line is angry because the GSA/GSTL has to excuse themselves. The people in other lines are angry because there are backups and no one can respond except for the team member that is back in seasonal. Meanwhile, a guest is screaming up a storm at Guest Service. Now the TLOD or LOD has to get involved because the GSA/GSTL is dealing with the other issue. Operator is calling out for someone to respond to a call that has bounced back because the salesfloor coverage in that area is on register. Maybe the electronics TM can answer the call. Well, now there's a guest at electronics that needs help and the Electronics TM is over in domestics. Well, let's see. Now you have pissed off people in line, pissed off people at guest service, pissed off person on the phone, pissed off guest in electronics, pissed off guest elsewhere who needs help, pissed off operator, and your TLOD or LOD is at the front lanes with the rest of the store. All because you took a cashier. This wouldn't happen, you say? Welcome to my store on a Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Guess how much you just killed your guest loyalty and potential sales? OH, and some of those guests in line? They decided they were tired of waiting and left their carts. Now you have more reshop. More added work for the sales floor team. At this point, it's probably to the busy part of the day and the next possible time that a cashier can be possibly given up isn't until an hour or so before close. Well, guess we better figure that out.


THIS is what the LOD thinks about when they make decisions. Or SHOULD be thinking about. Keep that cashier up there, and all those problems can be resolved by the front end while the rest of the store can complete their work without needing to back up cashier. Guess what that means? The pulls get done, reshop can get done, guests can be helped, ALL while maintaining fast checkouts. 


Yes, there are some days where you can possibly spare a cashier and things will be alright. That's fine. Those are good days. Probably aren't making sales on that day, which is pretty bad too, but hey, it's possible. 

ALSO, the front end should ALWAYS listen to the GSA/GSTL first. Maybe the LOD wants something done. Which is fine. But the GSA/GSTL needs to clear it first so that they can adjust break schedules and other workload as needed. If the GSA/GSTL says "OK we can't do that at the moment." that is the final word. If the LOD wants it done, they can get with the GSA to create a plan that will work best for all areas. 

For someone as ALL-KNOWING as yourself, you seem to have a small grasp on the store as a whole and how things work outside of whatever it is you are doing that day. Might want to work on that.


----------



## stupid rules (Sep 23, 2012)

Are you even trying to be ****ing serious? You are such a drama queen it's funny. That whole chain of events happened at your store for taking 1 cashier off to do reshop? Then your store is in bad enough shape and that 1 cashier wouldn't matter. I know you just want to try and score some sort of victory and prove how great you are but look at that crap you typed. You are telling a TM to listen to another TM over the LOD...The GSA is the final word? Give me a ****ing break.

All of that other **** doesn't matter. Don't mention breaks because they can be moved around, the GSA can hop on and help ring people up. Small grasp because I didn't see the important of utilizing cashier, who was doing nothing, to get some work done. Blow me ******.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh...God....all this over a GSA lying to me about stocking the lanes with candy.  If the GSA would have simply said, "I will talk to the LOD," everyone here would have found other things to do this week.

I'm really sorry.  :-(


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 23, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Oh...God....all this over a GSA lying to me about stocking the lanes with candy.  If the GSA would have simply said, "I will talk to the LOD," everyone here would have found other things to do this week.
> 
> I'm really sorry.  :-(



Don't be.
What you stepped on was a raw nerve that has shown up in other threads, that I blame Spot for.
It looks like a back and forth about who knows what and who has the authority to tell people what to do but that is only on the surface.
That kind of stuff can be fixed with a little communication.
Yes, I know there are stores where that kind of situation devolves into ridiculous pissing contests. 
The real problem isn't leadership structure, it's manpower.
None of this would be necessary if there were enough people to get the work done.
And that's all about Spot.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 23, 2012)

*sigh*. That's all I wanted was a bit of communication.  I figured verifying with the LOD that he and the GSA talked and were on the same wavelength with what I was to do wasn't a bad thing.  This past week at work has been so crappy....I look forward to the same tonight.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 23, 2012)

stupid rules said:


> Are you even trying to be ****ing serious? You are such a drama queen it's funny. That whole chain of events happened at your store for taking 1 cashier off to do reshop? Then your store is in bad enough shape and that 1 cashier wouldn't matter. I know you just want to try and score some sort of victory and prove how great you are but look at that crap you typed. You are telling a TM to listen to another TM over the LOD...The GSA is the final word? Give me a ****ing break.
> 
> All of that other **** doesn't matter. Don't mention breaks because they can be moved around, the GSA can hop on and help ring people up. Small grasp because I didn't see the important of utilizing cashier, who was doing nothing, to get some work done. Blow me ******.



The GSA can't just "hop on", for several VERY good reasons. If we hop on, and a cashier several lanes down runs into a problem, who is going to resolve it? Meanwhile while that cashier is waiting for me because I hopped on, their line is at a standstill, slowing down checkout is fast even more while I try to get off to go help them. Sure I can always call the LOD up or another TL, but that can take over a minute (usually much longer for the LOD, since theyre never close by), not to mention other TLs don't know guest service policy as well as we do, so they aren't as well equipped to tackle problems. This can all be avoided by the GSA remaining speedweaving and being available within ~30 seconds usually.

Sure if the lanes aren't backed up NOW, that doesn't mean they won't be in 5 minutes. If not every lane is 1+1, that can change really quickly and become 1+2 on multiple lanes. Checkout traffic is not a constant, we get surges of people checking out all at once and have to act accordingly. Or if several cashiers run into problem situations that we need to resolve, that can also slow stuff down (as previously mentioned). So unless we have a cashier consistently standing out at the end of their lane, then no it is not okay for a cashier to go push reshop when they're probably going to have to come up every 5 minutes to ring. Anyways when you have to keep relying on responses it slows checkout speed down much more than if that person was just on their lane (since it takes time for them to come up), and instead of just being OKAY with no backups, it might become a situation where you need that cashier + 1 backup. So would you rather have that cashier help for 3-5 minutes at a time and you sometimes have to backup, or not backup at all? Your choice.

Get a clue before you post.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 23, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Oh...God....all this over a GSA lying to me about stocking the lanes with candy.  If the GSA would have simply said, "I will talk to the LOD," everyone here would have found other things to do this week.
> 
> I'm really sorry.  :-(



Don't worry about it. If there is a communication breakdown in your store, that's beyond your control as a cashier, so the powers that be are the ones who should be working that out amongst themselves. Also, it's no fault of yours if a simple inquiry (resulting from said communication breakdown as well as a serious lack of manpower) starts a ****storm between other posters. Only those who make a ****storm out of it are to blame.


----------



## greatteam (Sep 23, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> The GSA can't just "hop on", for several VERY good reasons. If we hop on, and a cashier several lanes down runs into a problem, who is going to resolve it? Meanwhile while that cashier is waiting for me because I hopped on, their line is at a standstill, slowing down checkout is fast even more while I try to get off to go help them. Sure I can always call the LOD up or another TL, but that can take over a minute (usually much longer for the LOD, since theyre never close by), not to mention other TLs don't know guest service policy as well as we do, so they aren't as well equipped to tackle problems. This can all be avoided by the GSA remaining speedweaving and being available within ~30 seconds usually.
> 
> Sure if the lanes aren't backed up NOW, that doesn't mean they won't be in 5 minutes. If not every lane is 1+1, that can change really quickly and become 1+2 on multiple lanes. Checkout traffic is not a constant, we get surges of people checking out all at once and have to act accordingly. Or if several cashiers run into problem situations that we need to resolve, that can also slow stuff down (as previously mentioned). So unless we have a cashier consistently standing out at the end of their lane, then no it is not okay for a cashier to go push reshop when they're probably going to have to come up every 5 minutes to ring. Anyways when you have to keep relying on responses it slows checkout speed down much more than if that person was just on their lane (since it takes time for them to come up), and instead of just being OKAY with no backups, it might become a situation where you need that cashier + 1 backup. So would you rather have that cashier help for 3-5 minutes at a time and you sometimes have to backup, or not backup at all? Your choice.
> 
> Get a clue before you post.



He won't get a clue. He's stupid. It says it in his username. Oh so very accurate. 


stupid rules, you seem to have some sort of vendetta against all things front end. In a previous thread, I remember you saying that you never backup cashier and tell your team to not back up either. Congratulations. Cashiers make it so that you can have a job and get paid. 


But based on your attitude, I can tell we will be getting a thread one day saying "WHY DID THEY FIRE ME!?! I WAS THE PERFECT WORKER!! **** TARGET!!!"

stupid rules, you are a ****ing moron.


----------



## stupid rules (Sep 23, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> Don't be.
> What you stepped on was a raw nerve that has shown up in other threads, that I blame Spot for.
> It looks like a back and forth about who knows what and who has the authority to tell people what to do but that is only on the surface.
> That kind of stuff can be fixed with a little communication.
> ...



There is so much truth in this post. Probably the only post that makes sense without trying to bash someone else.

To the other two - As long as you try to justify telling someone to listen to a GSA over the LOD your words are ****. You are the ****ing moron. I hate you and I hope you die. ****ing worthless piece of ****, go off yourself and give some relief to your family. You're unwanted and unloved by your family and 'friends'. Kill yourself you worthless cocksucker.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 23, 2012)

Everyone has a right to an opinion. Every store is different. The real question is to improve communication between Lod, GSA, & tm.  IMO.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Sep 23, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> If the GSA would have simply said, "I will talk to the LOD,"


 .....

This is exactly what should have happened and the fact that it didn't was entirely on the GSA's shoulders, not yours so please don't feel bad.


----------



## greatteam (Sep 23, 2012)

stupid rules said:


> There is so much truth in this post. Probably the only post that makes sense without trying to bash someone else.
> 
> To the other two - As long as you try to justify telling someone to listen to a GSA over the LOD your words are ****. You are the ****ing moron. I hate you and I hope you die. ****ing worthless piece of ****, go off yourself and give some relief to your family. You're unwanted and unloved by your family and 'friends'. Kill yourself you worthless cocksucker.



Real mature. And you're a leader you say? Leader of what? 5 year old temper tantrums?


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 23, 2012)

Grownups don't need to swear at each other.


----------



## Retarget (Sep 23, 2012)

All a gsa can do is suggest.  A lod can fire you.  I generally disagree with what stupid rules posts, but I agree with him on this one.  

To anyone who thinks an lod doesnt know what they're doing (in any department), you're sadly mistaken.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Sep 23, 2012)

retarget said:


> all a gsa can do is suggest.  A lod can fire you.  I generally disagree with what stupid rules posts, but i agree with him on this one.
> 
> To anyone who thinks an lod doesnt know what they're doing (in any department), you're sadly mistaken.



lmao!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 23, 2012)

Code red, code red, code red -- fire extinguishers needed in this thread!
Who is responding?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 23, 2012)

:help:


----------



## AssetsProtection (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok.. since when can an LOD (Thats not ETL HR or STL) fire you...just saying...

(Moving the subject along ^_^).


----------



## StaticSun (Sep 23, 2012)

It's all about how you attack a (potential) problem. I partner with my LOD/TLOD to discuss things and decide how to resolve certain issues. I also try to have a more global view of the store, and that helps.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 23, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Code red, code red, code red -- fire extinguishers needed in this thread!
> Who is responding?



Remember, only an LOD...er, mod...can cancel this type of code red.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 23, 2012)

Now, to get this thread back on topic........

To that one cart attendant: I don't know why they even let you carry a walkie. All you ever use it for is to call the other cart attendants and have them go to 2. You don't even respond when someone calls you. It's no wonder you don't ever get scheduled by yourself.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Sep 24, 2012)

to that one team member who coached me for describing a guest (civilly mind you) over the walkie while requesting another team member meet them over in home decor .... screw you and your over sensitivity about hypothetical scenarios. unless someone takes offense at me calling them 'tall, black shirt, jeans, male' ... there's no reason to coach me on the possibility that they might be offended by a description OF THEMSELVES


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 24, 2012)

Probably heard the word black and freaked out.  Yes, I know you were describing the shirt...and it is so silly to freak out over that.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Sep 24, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Probably heard the word black and freaked out.  Yes, I know you were describing the shirt...and it is so silly to freak out over that.



this team member is sort of 'known' for silly freak outs


----------



## babytrees (Sep 24, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Now, to get this thread back on topic........
> 
> To that one cart attendant: I don't know why they even let you carry a walkie. All you ever use it for is to call the other cart attendants and have them go to 2. You don't even respond when someone calls you. It's no wonder you don't ever get scheduled by yourself.



you have 2 cart attendants at a time? that's a big store.

Of course, I wonder why some of our attendants carry walkies because they don't answer them either. But one does have a legitimate excuse, he is hard of hearing in one ear but he wears the walkie up near his good ear.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Sep 24, 2012)

We have a hardlines associate who is absolutely useless about using the walkie.

He's supposed to be back zoning e-f. You call for backup from the boat ... nothing.

He's never seen except when he's scheduled to cover your lunch/break and then he's nancy mcforceful about being there.

he will occasionally come 'tidy up' the boat which is Latin for move everything around so the service walk people cant find their list and the TMs dont know where that game went they were holding for a guest.

One of those people you think about throwing in the QMOS. But ... nevermindthat ... cuz he's been with Spot for like 800 years and has unspoken 'authority' even though he's still as much a peon as the rest of us.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm deaf in one ear.  So when I'm on the floor, the walkie is on the good side, when there's a chance someone will be trying to reach me.  On the lanes, it's on my deaf side so it doesn't distract me (since no one will ever call for me unless I've called them first).


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 24, 2012)

babytrees said:


> you have 2 cart attendants at a time? that's a big store.



We're only an A+. We only have double coverage on Saturdays (when it's horrifyingly busy) and at closing on Sundays (when the cartwell gets cleared out for cleaning). The previously complained-about cart attendant only works on Sunday nights because he isn't allowed to be scheduled by himself.


----------



## BrokenPDA (Sep 27, 2012)

To that team member who untied the pogs in soft decor for no reason (no reset or anything), thanks for making my job with pulling sales floor MIR's a lot harder. I literally had to scan 100 different products to find the right ones with MIR inquiry.


----------



## babytrees (Sep 29, 2012)

to that one tm who coded in my "raise" thanks so much for doing it wrong and taking away 12cents an hour from my paycheck. At least you did it wrong enough that it didn't retroactively take money from me. I know a quarter isn't a lot but when you go backwards and are trying to make ends meet with pennies it is a TON


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 30, 2012)

To that one team member who was acting as a TL over Hardlines so the LOD (who happened to be the ETL-Hardlines, go figure) could sit in the TSC and do Jack Schitt: You may be a huge ****ing toolbag most of the time, but thank you for trying to make me feel encouraged about my progress in my zone tonight.


----------



## calimero (Oct 4, 2012)

To that tm who was arrested today at work ,i am still in shock ! I would not have thought you would be stealing a thing from the store .


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 4, 2012)

To that one TM....I don't particularly like you, but I tolerate you, because it just makes my life easier.  So, when you asked me if I was headed out for the night, and I said yes, you really had no right to call me a "*****."  That was uncalled for.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 4, 2012)

calimero said:


> To that tm who was arrested today at work ,i am still in shock ! I would not have thought you would be stealing a thing from the store .



That's what everyone says after we bust a team member... 

Heck, I've even seen AP get caught stealing from another Target


----------



## babytrees (Oct 4, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one TM....I don't particularly like you, but I tolerate you, because it just makes my life easier.  So, when you asked me if I was headed out for the night, and I said yes, you really had no right to call me a "*****."  That was uncalled for.



that would make me turn around and talk to the LOD...nobody has the right to call you a "....." especially within earshot of anybody. We had a TM come in just ranting and cussing out(words I would never ever use or think of using) another TM or TL (can't remember). He did not say them directly this to this person but instead in TSC just to two of us but we were horrified. We told an LOD and had to write the event down. Now I am not a tattle tale and I wasn't the one who told on this person but I am glad they did. I would, and have, told other TM's to watch their mouths...in our store it is an automatic coaching if you are heard cussing and I think it's corporate wide...but not sure.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 4, 2012)

to that one GSTL- thanks for the continued vote of confidence. I would get into the details but I am certain at least one TL reads the Break Room and we are a small store. 

good lawd-to all of those tm's-we were already short staffed your call outs, no call, no shows and other shenanigans are just hurting the store and your fellow tm's...and in the long run your own hours when we don't make sales.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Oct 4, 2012)

to my ETL

thanks for offering to buy me some tea out of your own pocket after noticing i was sick.  your awesome, definitely appreciate it


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 5, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one TM....I don't particularly like you, but I tolerate you, because it just makes my life easier.  So, when you asked me if I was headed out for the night, and I said yes, you really had no right to call me a "*****."  That was uncalled for.



Sounds like the one who commented similarly the other day when I got to go home early for probably the first time EVER....well, not ever, but the first time in almost a YEAR when they go home every chance they get!!!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 5, 2012)

To the older cashier who came up to my counter: the young TM didn't have enough $$ for lunch but you added your items & picked up the whole tab. 
Small wonder they call you the front lanes mom.


----------



## Ligithrese (Oct 5, 2012)

To the TM who bought me bandaids because my nasty blister on my ankle, thank you so much. That was the sweetest thing.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 6, 2012)

To that one cashier who was next to me on express tonight: Thank you for talking to me and helping me feel better after a ****ty day at my other job.

To the LOD: Thank you for letting me get away from the lanes and push reshop. It was nice to be able to move around for a little while........until the GSA called me back.


----------



## DotWarner (Oct 6, 2012)

babytrees said:


> that would make me turn around and talk to the LOD...nobody has the right to call you a "....." especially within earshot of anybody. We had a TM come in just ranting and cussing out(words I would never ever use or think of using) another TM or TL (can't remember). He did not say them directly this to this person but instead in TSC just to two of us but we were horrified. We told an LOD and had to write the event down. Now I am not a tattle tale and I wasn't the one who told on this person but I am glad they did. I would, and have, told other TM's to watch their mouths...in our store it is an automatic coaching if you are heard cussing and I think it's corporate wide...but not sure.



I know someone who was fired for cussing out a couple of TLs and an ETL.  Then again, he was already on a final anyhow.  I'll never understand why he was so shocked when they cut him loose after that.


----------



## OvernightSunshine (Oct 6, 2012)

Dang, everyone was awesome today! You all made me proud, today reminds me that I work with some wonderful hardworking people!


----------



## Deli Ninja (Oct 6, 2012)

To the TM who got stuck on backup for an hour and was overwhelmed when you came back to the floor after that... It gets better, I promise! Thank you for reminding me that my fellow TMs are just as human as I am.


----------



## NoRedCards (Oct 8, 2012)

To the one team member who has to take the only freezer jacket that fits me....WTH? I even asked you when you were leaving the backroom if you had it, and you said you didn't think so, but you'd bring it back shortly anyways, yet 4 hours later it still wasn't back......really? The jacket is twice as large as you are, the other 20 smaller ones wouldn't work?


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 8, 2012)

To that new TM I trained today.  A bit of advice...on your first couple of days, shut up and listen!  First, as you were observing me and I was talking about the register, you were more interested in making bagging more difficult for me and loading up guests' carts.  Then, you actually had the nerve to argue with me in front of a guest about how I should do my job!  It's a darn good thing I went to lunch soon after that, because that was not going to end well for either of us.

And trust me, you are the one that needs bagging lessons:  unless a guest requests it, putting two two gallons of milk in one bag is not appreciated.  And to ignore me when I point it out?  I'm so thankful you will soon be Food Av/Starbucks problem.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 8, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I'm so thankful you will soon be Food Av/Starbucks problem.


Oh, thanks! Send him MY way, willya?!
*fills up bottles of degreaser*


----------



## babytrees (Oct 8, 2012)

to our STL-you are a bleepity bleep. You made one SL team members cry because she ended up for over half her shift not in her areas which led to her not being able to completely get her zone done. She has a soft heart because she has been mistreated by the ETL-GE (that's how she ended up with us). THEN you go and tell (in a not so nice tone, after the store closed) a team member who had just said she was queasy and didn't feel good and asked to go home 15 minutes early to smile all of the time. I am sorry, she doesn't feel good (I think she has a chronic illness)and she is kind to our guests and most of the team members some of us don't smile all of the time and most of us can't/won't smile when commanded to. She cussed like a sailor all the way to TSC and I would not be surprised if she puts in her 2 weeks shortly. We were just talking about how we have given up on hoping anything will change in the store. Oh, and between the 2 of those you allowed a softlines team member leave 15 minutes early...just because...when she could have and should have helped in the areas that needed her help. But, this one I am okay with because she is on CA for leaving early, coming in late so she is doing herself in. 

These 2 SL team members are 2 of the best and you are headed toward losing them at a time when we are already shorthanded (like 20 people down....not any of our hires are sticking)  and I have heard murmurs from every other section of the store of you needing to go.

I think he is somebody who needs to be trained in being human when talking to team members and team leads. And he is becoming one of those who doesn't leave his office.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Oct 9, 2012)

to my STL

i went to the store the other day to shop and saw you outside with the cart attendant racking up all the carts in the parking lot

your probably the only manager at the store that would do that, your an awesome STL


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 9, 2012)

xPLUGZ said:


> to my STL
> 
> i went to the store the other day to shop and saw you outside with the cart attendant racking up all the carts in the parking lot
> 
> your probably the only manager at the store that would do that, your an awesome STL



Those are indeed the good bosses.
They are what all the bosses should strive to be like.


----------



## Starbucks (Oct 9, 2012)

To my trainer on Sunday,

You suck. I had been having a great week of training, and was finally starting to feel less overwhelmed about the whole job (what? Starbucks is intimidating!), until I had to work with you for 5 hours. My 9 hour shift the day before with the TL/other trainer was AWESOME and flew by. And yet those 5 little hours I spent trying to train with you were some of the most miserable of my life. You are pessimistic and whiny, and honestly, I don't know why you're in customer service. If you hate the way that the Target Starbucks does things, go get a job at an actual Starbucks. I know for a fact that multiple in the area are hiring. Otherwise, stop griping, because it's not my problem. I'm not even necessarily Ms. Happy-Cheery, but I know not to bring that facet of my personality to work with me. You should learn to do the same. I'm shocked you've been here for 2 years.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 9, 2012)

Today was the straw that broke the Camel's back....I'm done dealing with your bs!!!

Why does "camel" keep autocorrecting to Carmel???


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 9, 2012)

Dear fellow cashier TM...you annoy me greatly.  I told you specifically not to touch the gift card cart, and I had it under control.  The GSTL loved the start I had on fixing the mess that our gift cards were in in the lanes the other day, and wanted me to finish it.  I knew where I had been, and what way I needed to go.  It really is a one person job, so there was no need for your help.

So what do you do?  You pretend not to understand me (turns out your English is better than you will admit to new TMs), wait until I go to lunch, and deliberately undo all the work I did over the past couple of shifts.  I nearly screamed when I came back and you told me what you had done.  I vented to the GSA on his way to his meal, and vented at the LOD (SrGSTL), and then went back to try and fix everything you undid in an effort to not make it look like I'm a complete moron who couldn't do what she was tasked.

Then YOU have the nerve to whine that your feelings were hurt because I wasn't FFF with you?!  I didn't see you being overly FFF with me by deliberately screwing up what I had done.  The LOD told me not to worry about it, but good God.  When another TM tells you they are doing something and have a method and are good on their own....just let them do it.

PS...the LOD told me that I would probably be tasked with keeping the gift cards looking good in the lanes over fourth quarter because they were so impressed with my organization and attention to detail.  I swear to God, you pull this on me again, and you will find out exactly what unFFF looks like.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Oct 9, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I swear to God, you pull this on me again, and you will find out exactly what unFFF looks like.



"LOD, when I was dumping trash into the compactor I found something that appears to be a body.... what should I do?"


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 10, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I swear to God, you pull this on me again, and you will find out exactly what unFFF looks like.





pzychopopgroove said:


> "LOD, when I was dumping trash into the compactor I found something that appears to be a body.... what should I do?"



[cue redeye58 and her degreaser]


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2012)

*whistles while refilling degreaser bottles*


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 10, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> *whistles while refilling degreaser bottles*



suddenly the cameras dont work in certain areas..


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 10, 2012)

To that one Hardlines TL: It's cool that you're letting our developmentally disabled cart attendant work on the sales floor, but couldn't you give him a zone other than HBA? That seems like a violation of the 8th Amendment.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 10, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one Hardlines TL: It's cool that you're letting our developmentally disabled cart attendant work on the sales floor, but couldn't you give him a zone other than HBA? That seems like a violation of the 8th Amendment.



had to make sure that was the cruel and unusual punishment amendment before I quoted. ALL of the TM's who have to even just put things away in HBA act like it's cruel and unusual punishment in our store. I personally love being over there....but I also have a near photographic memory and I love little details.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 11, 2012)

oh so many tonight and so little time-

to the TM who instead of making white price tags for everything, repackaged every thing.......thanks for making me do that extra work. You are an imbecile.

to the TM who hadn't ever even logged into a PDA almost 90 days in to the job...why the heck didn't you ask somebody, anybody to show you even the basics? I admit that your trainer was sub-par but you really needed to speak up before you took a fitting room shift. I did a quick training session with you and I am guessing that every thing I said went in one ear out the other because it was more than likely you who did the first thing. 

To my STL-I hope I am not one of the one's you are trying to get rid of because I ain't going anywhere except when I get another job or become a TL because no way, no how would I ever work more than as a TM for you. I told my TL as much today when we were discussing what we were going to do with me....I hope that you approve the plan that I brought to my ETL. If I am going to be at Target I want to be working toward learning more and moving up.


----------



## redandkhaki (Oct 11, 2012)

to that one cashier..

Could you please just for once could you do what you're told? Could you please just stay on your lane? Could you please quit "telling" on other cashiers. Could you please quit making my life hell every time i work with you?


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 11, 2012)

babytrees said:


> had to make sure that was the cruel and unusual punishment amendment before I quoted. ALL of the TM's who have to even just put things away in HBA act like it's cruel and unusual punishment in our store. I personally love being over there....but I also have a near photographic memory and I love little details.



I don't mind doing re-shop or CAFs over there (as long as it's not cosmetics because the makeup POGs confuse the hell out of me), but HBA is a ***** to zone.


----------



## StaticSun (Oct 11, 2012)

Pushing HBA is fun. Repacks and reshop, though, are not fun.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 11, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> I don't mind doing re-shop or CAFs over there (as long as it's not cosmetics because the makeup POGs confuse the hell out of me), but HBA is a ***** to zone.



I am the cosmetics specialist (at least part of the time:nah and I love doing the cosmetics because I do have them memorized....the rest of A and B are the scary part and I absolutely refuse to re-shop the greeting cards. My brain is already cluttered no need to add where 1700 cards are located in it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 11, 2012)

We made a deal with card vendor & just put the reshop cards in one drawer for her.


----------



## lovecats (Oct 11, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> We made a deal with card vendor & just put the reshop cards in one drawer for her.



That's what we do at my store, too.  It's just so much easier than trying to figure out where they go.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 11, 2012)

Way too many cards in different places. They don't need a PDA. Bless them!


----------



## babytrees (Oct 11, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> We made a deal with card vendor & just put the reshop cards in one drawer for her.




that would be awesome!!


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Oct 11, 2012)

babytrees said:


> that would be awesome!!



Ask your card person, I'm sure they will be happy to do it for you.  Ours has a small box in one of the drawers and we just drop them in there for her and she puts them away when she comes in.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Oct 11, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> I don't mind doing re-shop or CAFs over there (as long as it's not cosmetics because the makeup POGs confuse the hell out of me), but HBA is a ***** to zone.



I actually like zoning HBA. Not really sure why, though. Haha.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 11, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Ask your card person, I'm sure they will be happy to do it for you.  Ours has a small box in one of the drawers and we just drop them in there for her and she puts them away when she comes in.



We do this at my store too. Even though Smart Sort says to put cards in Vendor Pickup, we put them in the stationery cart so they can be put in that drawer thing underneath.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 12, 2012)

salesfloor10 said:


> I actually like zoning HBA. Not really sure why, though. Haha.



I like zoning hba too. It might be all the weird questions that I get from guests?


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 12, 2012)

To the HR-TM who does the schedule, thanks for giving me two GS shifts on the next schedule!  Though putting me on for one of them out of my availability was not impressive.

Thus, thank you to the GS-TM who so nicely swapped shifts with me so I wouldn't lose a shift back there if I would have just given the problem back to hr.

To the GSA in training...I called you over because I needed someone with a walkie to call for the LOD (only manager type person on at the time....late evening in a ULV...it's how we roll), at the guest's request.  It had nothing to do with the front end, anyway.  So refusing to call for one and telling me that you were a manager?  Dude...the new TMs may fall for it, but I know you are a TM like the rest of us who gets paid a bit more to take a lot more bs.

To the TM who was helping me out on another issue with the same guest, thank you for radioing up the LOD for me.  Turns out. The LOD and AP had to out their heads together to figure it out, anyway, so miss "I'm a manager" wasn't going to get far anyway.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Oct 12, 2012)

to the team members that dont charge the equipment when you turn them in...

i hate you


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 12, 2012)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the team members that dont charge the equipment when you turn them in...
> 
> i hate you



Or their fellow TM who finds out the one they checked out isn't working and doesn't bother to tell anyone, just puts it back.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 12, 2012)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the team members that dont charge the equipment when you turn them in...
> 
> i hate you



If the cabinet is locked, it goes in the pile with the rest of the stuff waiting to be locked up.  Seems to defeat the purpose of locking up the cabinet, but it also means the stuff isn't getting recharged.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Oct 12, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> If the cabinet is locked, it goes in the pile with the rest of the stuff waiting to be locked up.  Seems to defeat the purpose of locking up the cabinet, but it also means the stuff isn't getting recharged.



our store used to be like that, but now all of our equipment is at the receptionist desk in a closet, not locked during the day or anything


----------



## mxrbook (Oct 12, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To the HR-TM who does the schedule, thanks for giving me two GS shifts on the next schedule!  Though putting me on for one of them out of my availability was not impressive.
> 
> Thus, thank you to the GS-TM who so nicely swapped shifts with me so I wouldn't lose a shift back there if I would have just given the problem back to hr.
> 
> ...



Sorry, cashier, but when the GSA is on the floor, he is a manager to the guests and to the team members.   Lucky for you, he can't write you up for being a snot.  You may be surprised to know that often times that GSA can answer the question, even if it doesn't pertain to the front end and the LOD will be grateul that he wasn't called to the lanes to listen to a complaint that a *mere* GSA could easily handle.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 12, 2012)

Umm...I was not being a "snot" to her.  The way I hold myself in person to people is entirely different than how I type out frustrations here.  Deal with it.  I was there, and knew from the guest that this wasn't going to be a GSA issue.

Also, when the LOD and AP are scratching their heads on how to best deal with it, I can pretty well guarantee that the GSA was NOT going to be able to handle it.  And I would have let her attempt to handle it if she would have stayed there to help instead of jumping on a lane to cashier.  So, when she decided to ignore the guest after telling me she could handle it, I was definitely out of options.


----------



## mxrbook (Oct 12, 2012)

Every time you get called on an issue, you change the story.  How convenient.  No wonder that GSA you constantly whine about treats you the way he does.  If you told me in front of a guest that I wasn't qualified to answer her question or that I wasn't a manager, I'd walk away from you also.

In addition, there are things that "mere" GSAs know about the store that the LOD and AP may not know.  Depends on the LOD and AP.  I know some of our ETLs know very little about other work centers.  So don't count out that GSA so quickly next time.  Or maybe the LOD and AP were scratching their heads because they couldn't believe you'd call them to answer a question that a cashier should have known the answer to.


----------



## Target Annie (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry you had interviews scheduled yesterday, and I'm really sorry several of them were NCNS. Interviewing is your job, airhead. How do you think we'll get staffed for 4th quarter?

sigh, I really needed to get that off my chest - geez


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 12, 2012)

mxrbook said:


> Every time you get called on an issue, you change the story.  How convenient.  No wonder that GSA you constantly whine about treats you the way he does.  If you told me in front of a guest that I wasn't qualified to answer her question or that I wasn't a manager, I'd walk away from you also.



I add facts....I don't change the story....I'm not a big talker, so I tend to leave a lot of stuff out....that's just part of my personality when it comes to stuff like this.  And all I said to her when she came over was, "she would like to talk to a manager, could you walkie one for me?" She said she was a manager and could take care of it (I said nothing, mind you, that was the vent here) and she went and hopped on a lane.  Again, you weren't there, so stop assuming you have all the facts.


----------



## mxrbook (Oct 12, 2012)

You said nothing?  She just walked away after telling the guest that she was the manager?  Great story.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Oct 12, 2012)

mxrbook said:


> You said nothing?  She just walked away after telling the guest that she was the manager?  Great story.



We're not here to harass, are we? If you don't think the story is true or it has been twisted, just roll your eyes and move on. This is the internet, don't take it personally and don't make it personal.


----------



## naterstx (Oct 12, 2012)

mxrbook said:


> You said nothing?  She just walked away after telling the guest that she was the manager?  Great story.



Chill out man, it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 12, 2012)

Softlines Ninja said:


> We're not here to harass, are we? If you don't think the story is true or it has been twisted, just roll your eyes and move on. This is the internet, don't take it personally and don't make it personal.



Pretty much summed up my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 12, 2012)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the team members that dont charge the equipment when you turn them in...
> 
> i hate you



http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/1442-Target-Memes?p=30581&viewfull=1#post30581


----------



## mxrbook (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sorry.  I probably took it too personally because my first day as GSA, one of the cashiers pulled  "I need someone with a little authority to answer my question; why don't you go empty an abandoned bin or something?"  Later I found out that I had gotten the job over her and there was a bit of jealousy involved, but it's still a sensitive subject.  How about a little respect for your fellow TM? 

I guess I need an "ignore this poster" button.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 12, 2012)

mxrbook said:


> I'm sorry.  I probably took it too personally because my first day as GSA, one of the cashiers pulled  "I need someone with a little authority to answer my question; why don't you go empty an abandoned bin or something?"  Later I found out that I had gotten the job over her and there was a bit of jealousy involved, but it's still a sensitive subject.  How about a little respect for your fellow TM?
> 
> I guess I need an "ignore this poster" button.



I don't use it (even though I think I did a post suggesting it back during one rancorous exchange between two other posters) but there is an ignore feature.
You can edit your list from the settings page.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, I said nothing.  After I told her I needed someone to radio the LOD, and she explained she was the manager, she tried to get the guest's attention, who was more worried about the dolls with the switchable heads with the TM from toys.  When she couldn't get the guest's attention, she hopped on back up instead.

I guess I didn't feel the need to mention that I think she is going to be a great GSA, because that wasn't the point of my post.

But please, if you haven't, put me on ignore....it's easier than having someone pull up previous things I've said to try to use against me.  I promise you I'm not a terrible person and thought I could use this forum to vent.  I guess if people are going to take me personally, it's time to not vent.  Sorry.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 13, 2012)

to the management at our store....ARRRRRRGH....how the heck do you put somebody in charge of HR who has so many blatant favorites(she is a race favorite)...oh that's right, you have your favorites too. This is ridiculous.

to the FR last night when leaving the fitting room the way you did last night you do not throw the others under the bus you apologize. I came in to multiple....like 6 unsorted carts and a pigsty around the fitting room. My TL told me on the way to the fitting room, "I left you a note in case I didn't see you but please remember God loves you and so do I." So I knew I was walking in to crud. When I happened to see the FRO as I was leaving (she was late coming in) she said, well nobody was doing re-shop. These were carts that weren't even ready for reshop. I kept my mouth shut because if it had opened I am pretty sure I would have lost my job.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Oct 13, 2012)

babytrees said:


> I came in to multiple....like 6 unsorted carts and a pigsty around the fitting room.



One night, on the weekend, the SL team told to do some super zoning at my Super Target. I wasn't working that night or opening the following morning, but I heard from multiple sources that there were 11 carts at the fitting room. 11 carts! I think I know which ETL that didn't let the team stay to work some of it out, too. They seem to have a vendetta against SL and it's gotten really old. I think the main SL-TL and the SL-ETL ripped that ETL a new one a few days later, fortunately.

Edit: Full carts, by the way, and probably a full rack and Z-rack. I didn't hear about those, but I fell like it's assumed when our team chatters about such things.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 13, 2012)

Softlines Ninja said:


> One night, on the weekend, the SL team told to do some super zoning at my Super Target. I wasn't working that night or opening the following morning, but I heard from multiple sources that there were 11 carts at the fitting room. 11 carts! I think I know which ETL that didn't let the team stay to work some of it out, too. They seem to have a vendetta against SL and it's gotten really old. I think the main SL-TL and the SL-ETL ripped that ETL a new one a few days later, fortunately.
> 
> Edit: Full carts, by the way, and probably a full rack and Z-rack. I didn't hear about those, but I fell like it's assumed when our team chatters about such things.



this happens an awful lot....especially now that I am splitting my time between hardlines and the fitting room. I seem to be the only fitting room person who doesn't leave a mess. One night I came into 12+ carts of unsorted reshop.How is it that most times I can catch up with reshop and rewraps in a 6 and 1/2 hour shift that everybody else can't come close to doing in the same amount of time or more? We were discussing the situation and most of the people who are back there are adequate....adequate doesn't cut it when we are short staffed, and becoming more so by the day (a team member put in their notice and another has changed availability to just weekend days) and when softlines already seems to be getting the short end of the stick attention wise.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 13, 2012)

You'd think the ETLs would get the message that product doesn't sell from a reshop cart.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 13, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> You'd think the ETLs would get the message that product doesn't sell from a reshop cart.



"It's okay, Pricing and Instocks can take care of it in the morning." (our morning smart huddles are almost always reshop)

Unless it's Missoni, then it will most certainly sell from reshop carts.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 13, 2012)

I wanted everybody to know that I don't think I am perfect, I just know I do well at the fitting room. Today, I grumped and fussed at fellow team members but made sure that the guests had great service from me. I didn't finish all of the reshop (left a few items brought from the floor that needed to be hung) and couldn't get to the repackaging and reticketing because of the amount of guests using the fitting room (as in I had lines a couple of times....we have 10 rooms) but I did not leave a mess. Sorry, I didn't want to seem like I was Ms. Perfection. I am just fed up with favoritism and people getting away with crap.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 13, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> "It's okay, Pricing and Instocks can take care of it in the morning."



lol that is never a phrase we will ever hear in our store. ...instead it's "that's okay leave your push in the middle of the floor the mid's will get it" (and no mid's scheduled)


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 13, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> You'd think the ETLs would get the message that product doesn't sell from a reshop cart.



Depends on your store, and the day of the year. I've seen guests just take things out of other shoppers carts. Black Friday seems to thrive with this practice.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 13, 2012)

babytrees said:


> I am just fed up with favoritism and people getting away with crap.


*pats babytrees on the shoulder & gives her one of TargetAnnie's fresh-baked cookies & a beer*


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 13, 2012)

To that one TPS: Thank you for making me feel special after being involved in an investigation for the first time.

To that one STL: Thank you for requisitioning my dinner for me. Apparently helping bring in carts isn't the only way to get a free meal... 

To that one cashier who didn't catch the idiot earlier this week: Shame on you.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 13, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one TPS: Thank you for making me feel special after being involved in an investigation for the first time.
> 
> To that one STL: Thank you for requisitioning my dinner for me. Apparently helping bring in carts isn't the only way to get a free meal...
> 
> To that one cashier who didn't catch the idiot earlier this week: Shame on you.



Mr Know Nothing, Future AP


----------



## band_rules16 (Oct 13, 2012)

Softlines Ninja said:


> One night, on the weekend, the SL team told to do some super zoning at my Super Target. I wasn't working that night or opening the following morning, but I heard from multiple sources that there were 11 carts at the fitting room. 11 carts! I think I know which ETL that didn't let the team stay to work some of it out, too. They seem to have a vendetta against SL and it's gotten really old. I think the main SL-TL and the SL-ETL ripped that ETL a new one a few days later, fortunately.
> 
> Edit: Full carts, by the way, and probably a full rack and Z-rack. I didn't hear about those, but I fell like it's assumed when our team chatters about such things.



This happens every single weekend at my former store (not a Super, just pFresh). First, they make sure hardlines has *at least* six people and they leave softlines with 1-2 people and the operator. It's become common practice to just pick up everything and throw it into a cart. Then the morning operator on Saturday/Sunday/Monday gets their butt chewed because there's so much reshop and OMG WHY ARE YOU NOT DONE YET? We have OTHER projects to be doing!! *sigh* And don't work it out past 10am, because you have to prevent theft at the fitting room!

We've had 2-3 z-racks in the *summer* and six carts on any given day. This is summer, not even holidays. Yes, I know there's swimsuits...but this past summer, it was dresses too. 

The worst is when there's several carts and price accuracy has to go through them all to find the clearance/salvage items. It takes way too long. The second worst is that the clothes get horribly wrinkled and look terrible once they are hung up. The third worst is getting it all sorted and having NO ONE to work it out until the closers come in...and even then, it doesn't get done, so then it piles up for another day. :\

I'm SO happy I'm no longer a team member.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 13, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> *pats babytrees on the shoulder & gives her one of TargetAnnie's fresh-baked cookies & a beer*



make it hard liquor and I'll take it!


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 13, 2012)

ap215 said:


> Mr Know Nothing, Future AP



I don't know about that........they don't call me Mr. Know-Nothing for nothing!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 14, 2012)

babytrees said:


> make it hard liquor and I'll take it!



Passing a jack shot to bt.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 14, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Passing a jack shot to bt.



that hit the spot after the day I've had at spot.

I crack myself up.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 14, 2012)

to expand on that...

to the new GSTL-boy you are the most ineffective one of the 8 or 9 I've seen come (and go) in my 2 years as a team member. To the rest of you pseudo gsa's and the 2 "real" ones-the reason I am slow to respond to your calls for back up is because you call constantly while just standing there picking your noses and there isn't usually a need. The one GSTL knows she is the one I will come when called because I know she has done everything possible to get the lines down.

arrrrrrrrgh!!! the fitting room is back to looking like crud but at least I know what I am walking into in the morning (two opening fitting room shifts in three days is very odd) and I walked and talked with the STL. He said we have to fix the hours (well, idjut you are the one who signs off on the hours...you are the one who scheduled 3 people in softlines to close on a Saturday....it really was him as every other scheduler was out on leave of one form or another) and I told him we need to figure out how to get people to do more than adequate and maybe like their jobs.

I am wheel, hear me squeak!!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 14, 2012)

Good job, bt! :drinks:


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 14, 2012)

Forget squeak - SCREAM!


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Oct 14, 2012)

This is becoming an issue for me.  

Okay, I know there are some who do a bit of exaggerating of a story, but it looks even worse on the people here who try and discredit them.  

Childish.

Just ignore it and move on to another thread...


----------



## lovecats (Oct 15, 2012)

ap215 said:


> Depends on your store, and the day of the year. I've seen guests just take things out of other shoppers carts. Black Friday seems to thrive with this practice.



We had that happen at our store a couple of Black Fridays ago.  Guest took a tv out of another guest's cart.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 15, 2012)

lovecats said:


> We had that happen at our store a couple of Black Fridays ago.  Guest took a tv out of another guest's cart.



That must have gone over well.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 15, 2012)

lovecats said:


> We had that happen at our store a couple of Black Fridays ago.  Guest took a tv out of another guest's cart.


Code green to electronics......?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 15, 2012)

Lod to soft lines! That is where our tv's were for the last 2 years. I was the enforcer, 1 tv per guest & no taking tv's from other guests carts.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 15, 2012)

lovecats said:


> We had that happen at our store a couple of Black Fridays ago.  Guest took a tv out of another guest's cart.


I wonder if such guest, marched over to GS, demanded a manager, then yelled at the TPS & LOD who said we couldn't help. Such guest was trespassed. 



Hardlinesmaster said:


> Lod to soft lines! That is where our tv's were for the last 2 years. I was the enforcer, 1 tv per guest & no taking tv's from other guests carts.



I asked for our TVs to be placed in a far back area of the store. That way, no one could try to push there cart (with the tv) out the door.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 15, 2012)

> *1 tv per guest* & no taking tv's from other guests carts.



They just bring there 9yr old along, who somehow owns a Visa card.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 15, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Forget squeak - SCREAM!



if I thought I would be heard I would....and I have in the past....our DTL was in today and if I could have gotten to her fast enough (she was quickly herded by the fitting room so she couldn't see the amounts of reshop) I would have asked to talk to her. I tell you I am a squeaky wheel.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 16, 2012)

well I saw the DTL for a second day in a row...this time I was on back up and she was on her way out AND there was somebody else quickly following her out (not from our store...probably another muckety muck). Two days in a row, my guess is somebody is in DEEP doo doo and it ain't me.

any way....thank you to the ETL's who showed concern for me today...I would go into detail but then anybody who was lurking on this site would definitely know who I am and I choose not to out myself. They are the only ones who know why I was upset but I am sure every body else knew something was off with me.


----------



## AsAdvertised (Oct 17, 2012)

To those team members (s) who decided it would be a good idea to put CHECKS in with the coupons and to process the Enfamil rebate checks as coupons. You have got the coupon place and my ETL GE breathing down my neck.
Come on guys. Seriously? Even the new team members know that checks don't go in the coupon bag.

Also, new gsa who was GSTL at another store for a whole day and half, stop telling me how to do cash office when you didn't even know what 015 and a M.O. is 

There. :angry:


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 17, 2012)

AsAdvertised said:


> To those team members (s) who decided it would be a good idea to put CHECKS in with the coupons and to process the Enfamil rebate checks as coupons. You have got the coupon place and my ETL GE breathing down my neck.
> Come on guys. Seriously? Even the new team members know that checks don't go in the coupon bag.



[cough] GSTL! [cough] coaching! [cough]



AsAdvertised said:


> Also, new gsa who was GSTL at another store for a whole day and half, stop telling me how to do cash office when you didn't even know what 015 and a M.O. is



015 is the Change Fund, right?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 18, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> 015 is the Change Fund, right?



You are correct, sir.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 18, 2012)

well I know who, or I should say which team, is in deep doo doo....but at least I know I made a good impression with the district whoha who spent hours in conference with our STL and one ETL today. Should be interesting, I know two of the ETL's are only temporary to the store but since one of them was in on the conference, makes me wonder if they are staying (YEAH!!). I do almost feel bad for the other one because it's her team that is the screw up.....but she isn't a very good ETL to the rest of the store so I can just imagine what she's like to her team.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 18, 2012)

to that team member who has asked to just be promoted to TL......:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:and:laugh2:. Seriously? You are one of the whiny problems with no solutions.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Oct 19, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to that team member who has asked to just be promoted to TL......:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:and:laugh2:. Seriously? You are one of the whiny problems with no solutions.



We have a couple of people who're trying to jump into a TL position who clearly won't either get the job and everybody but them seems to know it... I'll just go ahead and second your shout-out and multiply it by two. :girl_sigh:


----------



## NoRedCards (Oct 19, 2012)

To the ETL who offered to let a couple of us leave last night and then changed your mind after we said we'd be willing to - WTF? 

But to the TM who actually said something to a mother not paying attention to her child.....WTG! Hopefully you won't get in too much trouble since the guest came running for the ETL......


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 19, 2012)

NoRedCards said:


> To the ETL who offered to let a couple of us leave last night and then changed your mind after we said we'd be willing to - WTF?
> 
> But to the TM who actually said something to a mother not paying attention to her child.....WTG! Hopefully you won't get in too much trouble since the guest came running for the ETL......



We had that happen a while back and the ETL back the TM up all the way.
Don't know if that would happen now with all this vibe stuff.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 19, 2012)

I never know what to do when a kid is trying to crawl out of the cart (especially the seat).  If Mom has already been insistent they sit down, and gets distracted paying, then I will say something, for which they are usually grateful.  If the parent hasn't said anything and it seems to me they see it, well, I don't want the kid to get hurt, but I also don't want to step in and correct actions when the parent plainly is in charge and right there looking at the kid.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 19, 2012)

to the new team member I was training today....I am so, so sorry. I didn't know I was going to train anybody today (I was added to the schedule for today earlier this week) and I haven't been sleeping well. You deserve more than I was able to give you today. Hopefully, I will see you again at the fitting room.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 19, 2012)

No, LOD, there's nothing you can do to make my night better.  It's obvious that I wasn't exactly wanted around by the others in my work center, so I kept to myself and tried to stay invisible.  Some times getting out of the store before bursting into tears is the best accomplishment of the night.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 20, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> No, LOD, there's nothing you can do to make my night better.  It's obvious that I wasn't exactly wanted around by the others in my work center, so I kept to myself and tried to stay invisible.  Some times getting out of the store before bursting into tears is the best accomplishment of the night.



awwww, man!! I totally understand and am so sorry. Hope you have a better shift next time around


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 20, 2012)

*gives Retail Girl a hug & a cold beer, pulls up chairs for her & babytrees*


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 20, 2012)

I love you, red!


----------



## babytrees (Oct 20, 2012)

to those 2 tm's caught stealing.....you are big doofuses....and I stand by the one comment...."I didn't like him but I didn't realize he was a little felon." The kid was just about 5 ft. tall and he was a little pain in the arse. The other one was just dumb for stealing something that we have a waiting list for.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I love you, red!


Back atcha, big guy


----------



## Target Annie (Oct 20, 2012)

now that's a vibe moment!

j/k

couldn't resist

I love both of you!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 20, 2012)

Group hug! Group hug! 
*wraps arms around the monitor*


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks, Red....that was just amazing....


----------



## Electronica (Oct 20, 2012)

To that one ETL who offered to pay for my lunch when my debit card was stolen, you're a sweetheart and you deserve the recognition you deserve.

To the LOD who yelled at me a few days ago for leaving my PDA on the service desk for not even a minute, calm your ****. I was grabbing a cart so I could dump all of the One Spot distress into it so I could put it way, something you had promised to do an hour before. The GSTL was right there and there were no guests around. It wasn't going anywhere.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 20, 2012)

"One spot distress"....love it! lol


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 21, 2012)

(Unrelated to the above post, but jogged my memory of something that just happened at my store)

Dear TM,

Thanks to you, I now understand why the LODs are constantly on our cases about taking care/keeping track of our equipment.  We all get careless every now and then.  Stuff happens, we get distracted.  But seriously....the baler?  The LOD was not a happy LOD when he found it after they made a bale.  You are a legend of stupidity in our store right now, whoever you are.  And the rest of us will pay for it with our lives if we even think about setting down a PDA for two seconds.   So thanks for that.


----------



## Barcode (Oct 21, 2012)

PDA embedded into bale??? 

I wonder if the serial is still legible on it, maybe compucom would refurbish it for us!


----------



## SuzyTarget (Oct 21, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> (Unrelated to the above post, but jogged my memory of something that just happened at my store)
> 
> Dear TM,
> 
> Thanks to you, I now understand why the LODs are constantly on our cases about taking care/keeping track of our equipment.  We all get careless every now and then.  Stuff happens, we get distracted.  But seriously....the baler?  The LOD was not a happy LOD when he found it after they made a bale.  You are a legend of stupidity in our store right now, whoever you are.  And the rest of us will pay for it with our lives if we even think about setting down a PDA for two seconds.   So thanks for that.



Hahahaha! That's awesome! Although I've picked up PDAs left sitting on the front ledge of the baler at my store more than once so I guess it's surprising this hasn't happened at my store too! (That I know of anyway)



Electronica said:


> To the LOD who yelled at me a few days ago for leaving my PDA on the service desk for not even a minute, calm your ****. I was grabbing a cart so I could dump all of the One Spot distress into it so I could put it way, something you had promised to do an hour before. The GSTL was right there and there were no guests around. It wasn't going anywhere.



If _this_ upset him, that LOD's head would explode if he saw how we handled our equipment in my store (see above comments).


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 21, 2012)

*nonchalantly slides a PDA into my apron pocket & walks away whistling casually*


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 21, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> *nonchalantly slides a PDA into my apron pocket & walks away whistling casually*



Don't let the new ETL know that you have degreaser...other teams would kill for that one working PDA.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 21, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> *nonchalantly slides a PDA into my apron pocket & walks away whistling casually*





mrknownothing said:


> Don't let the new ETL know that you have degreaser...other teams would kill for that one working PDA.



HLm happens to hear the beeping sound from Starbucks & quietly asks redeye to if HLM could have the PDA after she is done with her tasks...


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 21, 2012)

Finishing QMOS aaaaaand now it's yours.
*whispers: Don't forget to sign it out & don't tell them where you 'found' it.*


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 21, 2012)

Ah, it was left out from last night according to sign in sheet. Hmmm, it mine now.signing it out now.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Oct 21, 2012)

Shoot, I see PDAs on ebay all the time.  Wonder what it would take to bind one of those to our system?


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 21, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> PDA embedded into bale???
> 
> I wonder if the serial is still legible on it, maybe compucom would refurbish it for us!



Apparently, it made it through with only one button missing from what they could see.  They did send it in for repair for that button and to make sure that it is working despite the trauma.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 21, 2012)

Takes a lickin' & keeps on tickin'!
The TM who lost it is probably still wandering around looking for it.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 21, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Takes a lickin' & keeps on tickin'!
> The TM who lost it is probably still wandering around looking for it.



It really wouldn't surprise me.  But we were so short on walkies tonight (seriously?  On a Sunday night?) that our LOD was considering offering $5 for each walkie we could find.  I suggested checking the baler....

But with that and the walkie shortage and going into fourth quarter, I would imagine that the LODs are very quickly going to get cranky about equipment issues.  And it could get ugly.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Oct 21, 2012)

a little hint from the backroom... backroom TMs (at least at my store) hide the good equipment in the most random places in the stockrooms, i find PDAs inside wacos all the time


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Oct 21, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Takes a lickin' & keeps on tickin'!
> The TM who lost it is probably still wandering around looking for it.



I... I'm sorry... my bad you guys..


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 21, 2012)

To that one GSA: It's totally fine if you cancel back-up after someone hits the button - why bother the sales floor when you have sufficient front end coverage - but you shouldn't just lean against the jewelry boat and let the lines get longer. PLEASE learn how to ****ing speedweave! Guests are like sheep, you have to herd them to the other open lanes. 

To that other GSA: If you have two cashiers working One Spot re-shop and another at Guest Service sorting re-shop, you really should have them jump on before you call for back-ups from the sales floor. The ETL-Hardlines might like you more if you leave his sales floor team alone.


----------



## Barcode (Oct 22, 2012)

Proper lane assignment helps too... If you have a cashier on 6, then no one until 10, you will have to speedweave like hell, where you could just have everyone next to each other and guests will be a lot less lazy (usually)


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Oct 22, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> Proper lane assignment helps too... If you have a cashier on 6, then no one until 10, you will have to speedweave like hell, where you could just have everyone next to each other and guests will be a lot less lazy (usually)



Implying guests can NOT be lazy?


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 22, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> Proper lane assignment helps too... If you have a cashier on 6, then no one until 10, you will have to speedweave like hell, where you could just have everyone next to each other and guests will be a lot less lazy (usually)



Yeah...learned that one last night when I had to move off my lane to a different one because I ran out of change on my original register.  (This GSA has us put our requests in, ignores them, and then we have to find a new lane when we we can no longer make change....this gets really fun after you've done this on 3 registers and have to figure out where to go).  I was constantly begging guests to step down to my register after that.


----------



## Barcode (Oct 22, 2012)

wow, lazy! You should just get on your phone, dial 0 and request for GSTL to lane ##

One of my gstls will sometimes ignore change unless you flag her down lol. I usually deliver it within a minute.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't expect it immediately.  Guests and urgent stuff comes first...always.  But if I ask for change verbally when I'm nearly out, even if she's not doing anything, I get glared and and am told to move to another register.  The day I was so busy I couldn't get off my register to get to a different one and knew I shouldn't/couldn't ask for change, and had to keep suspending cash orders to go to a different register (I ran about 3 registers out of bills doing that), then I got lectured for being too busy to move.

I am quite certain when I verbally snagged the LOD (SrGSTL) for change on Friday night when the GSA was on lunch, after already having drained several registers over a couple hour period, and apologized repeatedly for asking for change, the LOD thought I was completely crazy.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 22, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> Proper lane assignment helps too... If you have a cashier on 6, then no one until 10, you will have to speedweave like hell, where you could just have everyone next to each other and guests will be a lot less lazy (usually)



It doesn't matter how we're arranged, the guests in my area always need to be herded like sheep.



Retail Girl said:


> I don't expect it immediately.  Guests and urgent stuff comes first...always.  But if I ask for change verbally when I'm nearly out, even if she's not doing anything, I get glared and and am told to move to another register.



This is not acceptable. While it is true that guests and urgent stuff come first, the fact is, your GSA is not doing her job. Whenever a cashier needs change, they shouldn't be forced to move their line of guests to another register just because the GSA doesn't feel like getting change. Now if she didn't have the keys, that's another story...


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 22, 2012)

I was always told that I was the most dependable at getting change. Since I left the front end, I now know what they meant. Since we don't have walkies at FA & SB, I call the operator & have her page the GSTL to our counter. The last time, they said they hadn't gotten the message (because they weren't logged in) so I showed them the slip that printed out & the time stamp of FOUR HOURS AGO.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 22, 2012)

Yelling at the GSA going by, hey I need change now!


----------



## AmICrazy (Oct 23, 2012)

xPLUGZ said:


> a little hint from the backroom... backroom TMs (at least at my store) hide the good equipment in the most random places in the stockrooms, i find PDAs inside wacos all the time



I used to come to work every Wednesday morning at 8am and would go get a set of jewelry first thing, so I could unlock a drawer over there that always had a PDA or maybe it was back in the days of the LRT. This was back when the team leads did there own research, so of course I never said anything to anyone. I stopped finding a LRT there after this person was fired for missing too many day work.


----------



## Barcode (Oct 23, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> I was always told that I was the most dependable at getting change. Since I left the front end, I now know what they meant. Since we don't have walkies at FA & SB, I call the operator & have her page the GSTL to our counter. The last time, they said they hadn't gotten the message (because they weren't logged in) so I showed them the slip that printed out & the time stamp of FOUR HOURS AGO.



Yeah... They can always go on the register hit K3 and print the whole list of change requests... Heck i do that sometimes even when I do have a PDA lol.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 23, 2012)

Ugh....now had a GSTL ignoring change requests last night.  I swear, it is a conspiracy.  That or there is something I am missing and I'm being unreasonable.  I know you all are busy...but when I get to a point of either being nearly out of ones, or nearly out of fives and tens (or sometimes all three).....I'm trying to figure out what the heck is going on.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 23, 2012)

to those future tm's- where, oh where, are you? I realize Target isn't the best place to work but we have high unemployment and we are the only ones that are hiring.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 23, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> Yeah... They can always go on the register hit K3 and print the whole list of change requests... Heck i do that sometimes even when I do have a PDA lol.



One of my GSAs is an older man who will not have anything to do with the PDA. He just waits for someone to turn on their blinker if they need something. If the PDA is still logged in, when he hears the ding, he goes to a register and hits K3 to check for change requests.


----------



## redandkhaki (Oct 23, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> One of my GSAs is an older man who will not have anything to do with the PDA. He just waits for someone to turn on their blinker if they need something. If the PDA is still logged in, when he hears the ding, he goes to a register and hits K3 to check for change requests.



i really wish someone could please give me a good reason why so many gsa's/gstl's are not carrying around their pda. I do not understand it at all.


----------



## StaticSun (Oct 23, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> i really wish someone could please give me a good reason why so many gsa's/gstl's are not carrying around their pda. I do not understand it at all.



Idiocracy. Stupidity.

Need I say more?


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't know.  But I find it quite convenient when I have pricing issues and the GSTL has dropped hers off at my lane for a break and never comes back for it.  ;-)


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 23, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> i really wish someone could please give me a good reason why so many gsa's/gstl's are not carrying around their pda. I do not understand it at all.



At least your store hasn't lost one, due to a Guest finding it in the parking lot and deciding to keep it.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 23, 2012)

ap215 said:


> At least your store hasn't lost one, due to a Guest finding it in the parking lot and deciding to keep it.



Ok, that tops the one that ended up in a bale of cardboard!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 24, 2012)

How about the comp shopper from a competitor who left their PDA in one of our carts?
It was found by an incoming guest.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 24, 2012)

so I actually really did almost put my 2 weeks in tonight....would have to, if I had another job lined up, here it goes:

to the lod's (found out after that this isn't the first time they've done this, just first for me): if you are going to cut a person's hours, literally take the next 2 shifts away from them, do so in private not at a huddle.That was the biggest slap in the face...oh wait, the next sentence was: "Can you stay late tonight?" Telling me to breathe also is not making you high on my list either. 

I was told afterward that I can work those hours if I want to by a team member, I just don't feel like pushing it. I will only go in tomorrow and friday only if called in by the TL who put me on the schedule...I would love to be a fly on the wall when they tell her.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ouch! Sounds like your LOD took lessons in tact from Glenn Beck. 
Hope there's a witness when they inform your TL & I bet you'll be getting that call.
*giving you a hug & a beer*


----------



## babytrees (Oct 24, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Ouch! Sounds like your LOD took lessons in tact from Glenn Beck.
> Hope there's a witness when they inform your TL & I bet you'll be getting that call.
> *giving you a hug & a beer*



seems like it is a store wide thing.

How the heck do I figure out the best way to get a hold of the DTL? I think I need to escalate this beyond our store because it is happening more than just tonight. But I don't want to call Integrity just yet.


----------



## redandkhaki (Oct 24, 2012)

why did they take the shifts away from you?

I've never heard of that happening in my store before so i can't think of a reason?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 25, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I never know what to do when a kid is trying to crawl out of the cart (especially the seat).  If Mom has already been insistent they sit down, and gets distracted paying, then I will say something, for which they are usually grateful.  If the parent hasn't said anything and it seems to me they see it, well, I don't want the kid to get hurt, but I also don't want to step in and correct actions when the parent plainly is in charge and right there looking at the kid.


One of the techs said something to a kid who was STANDING in the seat area trying to grab something off the shelf and about to fall and the mom WENT OFF on her! The mom was paying NO attention, yakking away on her cell phone. We felt like saying "Fine! Next time, we'll let your kid fall on his head since you're too busy to pay attention to him!" Some parents shouldn't be allowed to have kids...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 25, 2012)

babytrees said:


> I wanted everybody to know that I don't think I am perfect,  Sorry, I didn't want to seem like I was Ms. Perfection. I am just fed up with favoritism and people getting away with crap.



Thank you for voicing my daily rant in the pharmacy


----------



## band_rules16 (Oct 25, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> i really wish someone could please give me a good reason why so many gsa's/gstl's are not carrying around their pda. I do not understand it at all.



This. Usually our GSTLs were good about this, GSAs were not. I'd have cashiers blankly staring at me in photo and I'd ask if they needed change. They would say yes and I'd either flag down the GSTL/GSA and tell them or just ask for their keys so I could get it. When I covered breaks/lunches, I ALWAYS made sure change requests were filled as quickly as possible. Yes, the guest comes first, that's why you speed weave!! *sigh* 
I always ran more on my photo shifts than sales floor.
Also, our GE hated blinkers and would chew anyone out who was ignoring requests on the PDA, but it still happened.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 25, 2012)

Electronica said:


> To that one ETL who offered to pay for my lunch when my debit card was stolen, you're a sweetheart and you deserve the recognition you deserve.
> 
> To the LOD who yelled at me a few days ago for leaving my PDA on the service desk for not even a minute, calm your ****. I was grabbing a cart so I could dump all of the One Spot distress into it so I could put it way, something you had promised to do an hour before. The GSTL was right there and there were no guests around. It wasn't going anywhere.


We found a PDA one day IN the travel bins in front of pharmacy....nobody ever came back to claim it (and we checked the sign-out sheet and it hadn't been signed out) so it was ours for the day 

A couple times, our AP guy came by and asked if we had seen his stuff because he somehow "lost" it....somehow he hasn't "lost" his job yet???


----------



## band_rules16 (Oct 25, 2012)

This is old, but to that one TL:

Yes, we knew each other in high school. I didn't like you and you never talked to me. Why, all of a sudden, do you think we're BFFs now that you work here? You're the same now as you were then. 

And since we're BFFs now, why are you sending other TLs to talk to me about performance in YOUR work center? You'll talk to me about other stuff...I just don't get it. 

Now that I'm gone, I do NOT miss you.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 25, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Yeah...learned that one last night when I had to move off my lane to a different one because I ran out of change on my original register.  (This GSA has us put our requests in, ignores them, and then we have to find a new lane when we we can no longer make change....this gets really fun after you've done this on 3 registers and have to figure out where to go).  I was constantly begging guests to step down to my register after that.





Imerzan said:


> wow, lazy! You should just get on your phone, dial 0 and request for GSTL to lane ##
> 
> One of my gstls will sometimes ignore change unless you flag her down lol. I usually deliver it within a minute.



In pharmacy, we've waited over an hour for change sometimes, even AFTER we've verbally called for it over the walkie! It gets pretty tricky after you've run BOTH registers out of change. One night, I had to give a guest change for a $50 in ONES because we couldn't get change and she was "in a hurry".  A part of me has always wondered if that $50 was legit or not...I mean, who comes to pick up a $2 med with ONLY a $50? No purse, no credit/debit card, ONLY a $50 bill between 2 people??? And this was someone on public aid...


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 25, 2012)

To whoever keeps taking the fixture rooms broom and hiding it so it takes days for me to find it.
Yeah, I know it's a small thing but I requisitioned it for the fixture room and labeled it as such so the damn thing would be there when we needed it.
So cut it the f u c k out.


----------



## Target Annie (Oct 25, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> To whoever keeps taking the fixture rooms broom and hiding it so it takes days for me to find it.
> Yeah, I know it's a small thing but I requisitioned it for the fixture room and labeled it as such so the damn thing would be there when we needed it.
> So cut it the f u c k out.



much like a pen on a chain - you might need a broom on a rope. Might not last but sure might get the point across.

what ever happened to putting stuff back where you found it?


----------



## Target Annie (Oct 25, 2012)

babytrees said:


> so I actually really did almost put my 2 weeks in tonight....would have to, if I had another job lined up, here it goes:
> 
> to the lod's (found out after that this isn't the first time they've done this, just first for me): if you are going to cut a person's hours, literally take the next 2 shifts away from them, do so in private not at a huddle.That was the biggest slap in the face...oh wait, the next sentence was: "Can you stay late tonight?" Telling me to breathe also is not making you high on my list either.
> 
> I was told afterward that I can work those hours if I want to by a team member, I just don't feel like pushing it. I will only go in tomorrow and friday only if called in by the TL who put me on the schedule...I would love to be a fly on the wall when they tell her.



I have never heard of this happening - you have an idiot ETL ---> they cannot do that. Must have gotten their license to be an ETL out of a cracker jack box


----------



## babytrees (Oct 25, 2012)

Target Annie said:


> I have never heard of this happening - you have an idiot ETL ---> they cannot do that. Must have gotten their license to be an ETL out of a cracker jack box



came down from the STL...is this one time I should call integrity?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 25, 2012)

babytrees said:


> came down from the STL...is this one time I should call integrity?



No. Wait for the big issue. Document it & photo copy the schedule on the wall., is my suggestion. Calling  hotline requires proof.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 25, 2012)

Document, document, document, the more stuff you have written down, with dates, times, names, every scrap of information you can think of the better.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Oct 25, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to those future tm's- where, oh where, are you? I realize Target isn't the best place to work but we have high unemployment and we are the only ones that are hiring.



Amen to that! I'm hoping our seasonal hires are better than our current SF team and we can keep some on.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 25, 2012)

tgtcpht said:


> Some parents shouldn't be allowed to have kids...



This. Why is it that the most ignorant, promiscuous, and DOWNRIGHT STUPID are always the most fertile?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 25, 2012)

To provide cannon fodder....


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 25, 2012)

Dear (former) SFT guy....Now I understand why your position has been available at our store on our website since this summer.  Guess it's good to consider...if there's only one in your position, and your position is suddenly available on the company website...it may be time to dust off the resume.


----------



## Barcode (Oct 26, 2012)

You cannot have scheduled hours taken away from you. They can ask you to leave early, but thats it. If you want to work your hours, you are entitled to. They can switch you workcenters though if they want.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 26, 2012)

Huddle time:

STL: if anyone threatens you for the contents of your register or hands you a note or anything like that, give them whatever they want.  You are more important than the money.
*silence while we ponder this*
STL: any questions?
(No one offers any questions)
STL: so everyone is comfortable with this happening to them?
TMs in collective voice:  uhhhh......


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 26, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> STL: so everyone is comfortable with this happening to them?



Alex, I'd like stupid questions for $1,000.


----------



## mxrbook (Oct 26, 2012)

The reason some gsa/gstls don't use their pdas is because there is often a lag.  Usually by the time I hear the ping/feel the buzz, I'm already at the lane.  So I use it primarily for price checks/item searches, etc.  Change requests are a priority, but I'll help a guest before I deliver the request.  Our POS prompts  the cashier to turn on the lane light for change; we ask our cashiers to turn on the lane light ONLY if there is a guest waiting for change.  That way, if the change request is not an emergency (guest waiting for change), we can help other cashiers.

Four hours?  That's ridiculous.  There isn't a four hour span that I don't talk to each cashier several times at which point the cashier could remind me.  After a short period of time, the pda request for change drops off.  It's certainly less than four hours.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 26, 2012)

Re: four hrs for change req - I was at the Starbux counter. Guess they don't think we need change, what with all those Starbux giftcards....


----------



## mxrbook (Oct 26, 2012)

I guess I'm still new (only a year) but some of my gstl peers think that SB and Pharm are "not my problem - they can wait."  I love SB.  They give me free shots cuz I deliver!  No, I don't get free stuff at the Pharm, but I never have to wait on a script.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 26, 2012)

*giving mxrbook a tall pumpkin spice*


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Oct 26, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Huddle time:
> 
> STL: if anyone threatens you for the contents of your register or hands you a note or anything like that, give them whatever they want.  You are more important than the money.
> *silence while we ponder this*
> ...



Heh, so glad I live in Florida (this is maybe one of the only reasons I'm glad to work at a gas station, LOL). Take a guess as to why.


----------



## lovecats (Oct 27, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Huddle time:
> 
> STL: if anyone threatens you for the contents of your register or hands you a note or anything like that, give them whatever they want.  You are more important than the money.
> *silence while we ponder this*
> ...



That's the same thing we were told at the bank I used to work at.  Just give them what they want and get them out of the building.  When I was robbed at that bank it was a note passer.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Oct 27, 2012)

to the vendors

alot of you are cool, and ALOT of you are so stupid!

you seriously think its ok to just leave your s*** lying everywhere in receiving? i got 5 tubs filled with your stuff and you just leave it there? you leave stray vehicals in front of the fire exit, but your not going to get in trouble for that, I AM

and this is what sent me through the ceiling, you take the repacks that i had ALREADY shrink wrapped for the sweep out off the pallet and use it for your everyday routine when there is literally a stack of stray repacks 5 ft away from you, i feel bad for what my reciever has to go through with some of you


----------



## Sarakiel (Oct 27, 2012)

To that one team member...

That decided to unplug the only dead Wave currently charging sitting right next to 2 other fully charged Wave's, drive it across the whole backroom and let it die on the spot and end up asking for assistance to push it all the way back. Yeah, thanks.


----------



## Target Chick (Oct 27, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Huddle time:
> 
> STL: if anyone threatens you for the contents of your register or hands you a note or anything like that, give them whatever they want.  You are more important than the money.
> *silence while we ponder this*
> ...



This is a really old story (almost 5 years), but this jogged my memory.  One of my first cashier shifts ever, a guest handed me a folded up piece of paper.  Thinking it was trash - because I am a human-shaped trash can, apparently - I just tossed it.  The guest looked really confused and kept sputtering and making fish faces at me.  I asked if there was anything else and the guest finally said no and left.  When he made it to the door, two cops grabbed him, and escorted him out of the building.  One of the cops came in and both he and the AP walked to my register...laughing their butts off.  Turns out, I threw away a demand for cash and to keep quiet about it "or somebody gets it."  Sometimes, ignorance is bliss...


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 27, 2012)

Target Chick said:


> This is a really old story (almost 5 years), but this jogged my memory.  One of my first cashier shifts ever, a guest handed me a folded up piece of paper.  Thinking it was trash - because I am a human-shaped trash can, apparently - I just tossed it.  The guest looked really confused and kept sputtering and making fish faces at me.  I asked if there was anything else and the guest finally said no and left.  When he made it to the door, two cops grabbed him, and escorted him out of the building.  One of the cops came in and both he and the AP walked to my register...laughing their butts off.  Turns out, I threw away a demand for cash and to keep quiet about it "or somebody gets it."  Sometimes, ignorance is bliss...




It may have been a robbery, but that's hilarious.


----------



## NoRedCards (Oct 29, 2012)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the vendors
> 
> alot of you are cool, and ALOT of you are so stupid!
> 
> ...



I soooooooooooooo agree with this......I have a lot of vendors that are awesome, work with us and keep everything neat. Then we have a few (I'm looking at you Coke and Pepsi, and the Edy's Guy) that you would think World War 3 was going on in the back.....blocked aisles, spills, pallets everywhere, and they just don't care if you need to get by, or in the dairy cooler, or if you've already set up for the truck)......and the CTL never does a thing about it.......


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 30, 2012)

mxrbook said:


> I guess I'm still new (only a year) but some of my gstl peers think that SB and Pharm are "not my problem - they can wait."  I love SB.  They give me free shots cuz I deliver!  No, I don't get free stuff at the Pharm, but I never have to wait on a script.





redeye58 said:


> *giving mxrbook a tall pumpkin spice*



*giving mxrbook a free flu shot*   (sorry, it's the only thing I can give you free without getting my license revoked~LOL!)

We have that problem at our store....I call it "the bubble". It's like we are a completely separate entity from the store itself and exist in a "bubble". Our calls for back-up are rarely answered in a reasonable time-frame (unless you consider 10-15 minutes "reasonable"), change requests regularly take  30+ minutes, we get a walkie/PDA MAYBE 3-4 days/week, are NEVER included in huddles (their idea of "including" us is to have it between pfresh & HBA, a good 20' away), and a good number of TMs have no idea who we are (I've been asked multiple times if "I'm new").


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 30, 2012)

*giving tgtcpht a tall salted caramel mocha*
Already got my flu shot, too!


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 30, 2012)

tgtcpht said:


> change requests regularly take  30+ minutes



At my store, if the pharmacy needs something, they either call 301 (to reach the GSTL) or the operator (who then walkies the GSTL), even if their HELP button request goes through. If I'm distributing supplies such as receipt paper, etc., I always check to see if the pharmacy needs any.


----------



## itvgeo (Oct 31, 2012)

To the new instock team member: I have been doing this a lot longer than you have; therefore, don't say that I am picking on you when I am trying to help you do a better job at scanning, such as making sure you dot everything and the correct way to scan a critical low.


----------



## artforoxygen (Nov 1, 2012)

To my new friend: stop. being. lazy. stop. talking. I am mary freaking sunshine in red and khaki and would prefer to not see you fired for your social life. pick it up.
To everyone else on the HL team: If I can finish A before you finish B, C, D, or E and it still looks better than when you do it, please reconsider your speed. I'm tired of making you look bad.

and to my trainee I'm getting tomorrow night: I am so sorry, spot owns my non-existent soul and I'm not even team trainer "certified". this is going to be a blast though!


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 2, 2012)

Conversation between me and a guy in red and khaki with a Spot name tag earlier today (I had never seen this guy in my life).

Guy: I'd like to ring this up here.
Me: sure!
Guy: can you just punch in my TM number for the discount?
Me: (apologetically) no, sorry, I have to have the card.
Guy: (handing me his TM card that was nearly ripped in two) you'll still need to punch it in.
Transaction ends normally after this.

GSA and I talking later:

Me: wait, you mean that guy was the STL's boss?!
GSA: yeah, he used to be the STL here and then moved up.
Me: uh....Hahahahaha....I made him present his TM ID to get his discount when he bought something.  I didn't know who he was.
GSA: omg, you did NOT.
Me: whoops.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 2, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Conversation between me and a guy in red and khaki with a Spot name tag earlier today (I had never seen this guy in my life).
> 
> Guy: I'd like to ring this up here.
> Me: sure!
> ...



good on you!!! You had no idea who he was, you did what you were supposed to do. (Why doesn't he order a new one??)


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 2, 2012)

^Ditto this. 
As an exec, he should've expected your response.


----------



## mxrbook (Nov 2, 2012)

Because I'm gonna dress in R&K and steal a name badge in order to get a 10% discount on a $4.00 sandwich, right?  It's totally worth $0.40.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 3, 2012)

*shrug* We aren't even supposed to let our own TMs use their discount unless they have it with them, but the GSTL will let it slide if they use it every other time but don't have it that one time.


----------



## lovecats (Nov 3, 2012)

Almost makes you wonder if he was testing you to see if you would do it without the card.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Nov 3, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Conversation between me and a guy in red and khaki with a Spot name tag earlier today (I had never seen this guy in my life).
> 
> Guy: I'd like to ring this up here.
> Me: sure!
> ...



GSA was wrong.  You absolutely did the right thing.  

DTLs aren't celebrities and I know he doesn't expect the thousands of employees who work under him to know who he is.

Good job!


----------



## babytrees (Nov 3, 2012)

I couldn't find my previous post about the new tm (I was thrown for a loop on her first day and hadn't trained anybody on the floor in a long time) but I need to expand on it. Thank you so much for being amiable to me hijacking you and retraining you at the fitting room today. I don't think you could handle an entire shift but you did great covering my breaks. You also made my day when we were filling out the stupidly amazing last bit of the training packet on the Vibe by saying today was the best part of your training and I was the person who made your training "amazing". (I teasingly told her to tell everybody that)

to HR how the heck do you schedule somebody to be trained by somebody who doesn't know how to do the entire job properly?

to the relatively new TM-after a shaky start I am glad to say you seem to be doing very good (as long as your buddies aren't working) especially today by getting a TON of reshop put back on the floor (as in almost as quick as I got them properly sorted they had them emptied)

to my ETL-thank you so much for letting me come back full time to softlines. My time over in cosmetics was just a waste of energy, I didn't learn anything new and that is what we wanted for me, learn more so I can move forward. To that one TL-thank you for being upset for me. To the other TL-I promise nothing that is said between us gets farther than me (and I could be telling you all lots of juicy stuff...lol) but something has changed in the last few weeks between us and it makes me a little sad.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 4, 2012)

To that one cashier: Congratulations on becoming a trainer! I didn't know you cared about Target that much...

To that one noob: Yes, I agree that your trainer is attractive. However, you really should be paying attention to what you're learning instead of hitting on her the whole time.


----------



## OrangeJuice (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey GSTL, you have a knack of never being around when you are needed the most. When you're nearby, everything is peachy. When you disappear for whatever reason (which feels like it happens quite a bit), check lane lights are going off all over the place and no one can seem to get a hold of you over the walkie. I don't know how you do it; it's like some sort of weird voodoo curse.


----------



## Redrunner (Nov 5, 2012)

To that in stocks team - your little better than though clique is frustrating. You all do a great job and respond (vocally reluctant), but just seem to be in a bitter mood. We can cheer it up a little with team members.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Nov 5, 2012)

to some of my fellow backroom TMs, f** you b*****!

you say to everyone behind my back that im taking everyones hours, you dont have the balls to say it to my face because you know ile school you.

the funny thing is, you say i take all the hours, umm maybe because i worked my ass off for what i have, and not a single ounce of complaining came out of me when things went rough. your just mad because our STL schooled you guys and now your not extended til your 8th hour every single day anymore.  

and the REALLY funny part is how some flow TMs pick up your guys slack, and they even have backroom shifts, so whose stealing the hours now? me or these flow TMs? why dont you do the pfresh backroom shifts? oh its because you cry whenever you have to go in the freezer, i swear they need to take your asses out of the backroom!


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 5, 2012)

To the two other TMs talking in the break room talking about the cashiers being "princesses."  F-you.  I work hard.  I put up with guests all day, down time is spent cleaning up the front end area and jumping into softlines when we can.  There is also the candy stocking and SSS and front lane strays plus everything else.  And there are usually no more than two or three of us on at a time...the lines are generally pretty long, and we listen to guests complain because no one is ever available to help out with back up without a major attitude.  I get it, you work hard.  We all do.  And coming back later to kiss my ass and apologize to tell me that of course you didn't mean me because I've worked hard lines softlines, am fully trained in GS and jump in where ever I can?  Whatever.  You knew you overstepped your boundaries.  But thanks for the apology, anyway.


----------



## calimero (Nov 5, 2012)

To that etl who chewed me out because I left on time yesterday ,and didn't finish ad prep , screw you ! ( there was only 1 aisle left).and it was the same etl who wanted my tl to coach me ,when  a etl asked to stay past my shift ,and didn't change my time ,after reminding him twice to do it ) 
I would have gone into Ot by the end f the week,and whoever closed on saturday didn't take any of the ads down ! I had to do it ! 
I don't usually come in on sunday ( stl begged me to be added to the schedule) ,guess what ? It was my last time doing it !!!!


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 5, 2012)

To the TM who called in looking for the LOD today but then didn't want to be connected to him and insisted I figure out what other ETLs or SrTLs were there.  Look, it was 4:30pm, most of them were leaving.  The LOD is in charge of the store for the night, and handles whatever crap comes up.  I realize you think you can sucker others because they are nicer to you.  But I don't have the time to do a manager check so you can tell me who you want to talk to.  If it's an LOD issue, you get the LOD.  I don't have time to argue with you, nor do I need your attitude.  If the LOD decided a different ETL could handle your issue, then it's their prerogative.  I'm sick of your attitude.  You've been telling me how to do my job since the day you started and I trained you for cashiering.  Enough is enough.  In fact, my GSTL told me if you ever pull that again, that I am to tell you that I can either put you through to the LOD, or you can come to the store to find someone to talk to, and I don't have to take your attitude or waste my time.

To the LOD I talked to tonight about this after the fact, thank you.  I don't like "tattling" but the fact of the matter is, it hurts guest service if I have to argue with a TM about who I am putting them through to and the phone is still ringing and there are guests in line for returns or whatnot.  But I appreciate your taking the time to talk to me about it and taking me seriously.  But no, I don't want more hours this week.  Thanks for offering, though!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 5, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> GSA was wrong.  You absolutely did the right thing.
> 
> DTLs aren't celebrities and I know he doesn't expect the thousands of employees who work under him to know who he is.
> 
> Good job!



Can you please explain this to the corporate honcho who comes into our pharmacy and acts like he OWNS the ENTIRE EFFING COMPANY!!! He will cut in line, expects his Rx to be done in 10 mins or less (regardless of how busy we are), and everyone is supposed to KNOW who he is (and REFUSES to give us his EE#, but still wants his 10% off...MANUALLY)!!! He's just an all-around....ummm....jerk!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 5, 2012)

tgtcpht said:


> Can you please explain this to the corporate honcho who comes into our pharmacy and acts like he OWNS the ENTIRE EFFING COMPANY!!! He will cut in line, expects his Rx to be done in 10 mins or less (regardless of how busy we are), and everyone is supposed to KNOW who he is (and REFUSES to give us his EE#, but still wants his 10% off...MANUALLY)!!! He's just an all-around....ummm....jerk!


With me being back up cashier at pharmacy , the end of the line is over there...fill or target time is 45 minutes...flu shots are first. They got here first.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To the two other TMs talking in the break room talking about the cashiers being "princesses."  F-you.  I work hard.  I put up with guests all day, down time is spent cleaning up the front end area and jumping into softlines when we can.  There is also the candy stocking and SSS and front lane strays plus everything else.  And there are usually no more than two or three of us on at a time...the lines are generally pretty long, and we listen to guests complain because no one is ever available to help out with back up without a major attitude.  I get it, you work hard.  We all do.  And coming back later to kiss my ass and apologize to tell me that of course you didn't mean me because I've worked hard lines softlines, am fully trained in GS and jump in where ever I can?  Whatever.  You knew you overstepped your boundaries.  But thanks for the apology, anyway.



Testify, sister!

As the TM & their "LOD shopping", just put 'em on hold & turn 'em over to the LOD. Do it enough & they'll get the message. They won't like it but they'll get it. Sometimes stupid takes more than one pounding.


----------



## That Dude who Does Stuff (Nov 6, 2012)

To that one electronics trainee: you have dildos for brains.

That is all.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 6, 2012)

To the same TM with the attitude problem on the phone last night:  how in the heck did I get stuck on the lanes solely with you tonight?!  I cannot believe you had the nerve to whine to every TL who would listen to you when you couldn't take your lunch when you wanted to because a) the GSTL was on lunch and b) I told you you couldn't just go because you wanted to.  You and I started at the same time, but because I got done earlier, I was supposed to go to lunch before you.  But I stopped the GSTL from sending me so you could go to save us all from your attitude.  It was worth nearly going on compliance just to shut you up.

Luckily, I can tell slowly but surely the LODs are getting sick of you.  May you be promoted to guest sooner rather than later.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Nov 7, 2012)

dear electronics newbie. being "afraid of the spider wraps" is not going to help you much. also ... trying to sell someone an esp that doesn't cover the item they're buying, is going to be bad bad bad.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 7, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> dear electronics newbie. being "afraid of the spider wraps" is not going to help you much.



In a child's voice: "...but I can hear them TALKING...."


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 7, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> dear electronics newbie. being "afraid of the spider wraps" is not going to help you much. also ... trying to sell someone an esp that doesn't cover the item they're buying, is going to be bad bad bad.



I've heard cashiers trying to sell the ESPs on furniture.....


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 7, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> dear electronics newbie. being "afraid of the spider wraps" is not going to help you much.


She must have heard the story, of that TM that went missing.. Rumor has it, he was choked to death with a spiderwrap, and the scent of degreaser was overwhelming.

Somehow, The AP Tape went missing that night..


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 7, 2012)

ap215 said:


> She must have heard the story, of that TM that went missing.. Rumor has it, he was choked to death with a spiderwrap, and the scent of degreaser was overwhelming.
> 
> Somehow, The AP Tape went missing that night..



*strolls by with a bottle of degreaser, whistling casually*


----------



## lovecats (Nov 8, 2012)

ap215 said:


> She must have heard the story, of that TM that went missing.. Rumor has it, he was choked to death with a spiderwrap, and the scent of degreaser was overwhelming.
> 
> Somehow, The AP Tape went missing that night..



I don't know but for some strange reason I thought of Redeye when I read this.  Just can't figure out why.....:wink2:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 8, 2012)

lovecats said:


> I don't know but for some strange reason I thought of Redeye when I read this.  Just can't figure out why.....:wink2:



I was thinking of red, ap215 or carts & groove..hmmmm.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 8, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I was thinking of red, ap215 or carts & groove..hmmmm.



I know nutin bout that missing ETL.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 8, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I was thinking of red, ap215 or carts & groove..hmmmm.



Yay!


----------



## babytrees (Nov 8, 2012)

to the newbs who did no call/no shows tonight and the ones who did call out....that was 6 tm's total who didn't show tonight...almost as many as did show. Bad, bad, bad tm's!! Thankfully, I was able to get a decent zone where the boss's boss will be looking especially closely tomorrow morning. 

to that my (favorite) ETL- congrats on getting your own store. You are the one ETL in the building that deserves it!! I really wish that you had gotten our store when it was open earlier this year.


----------



## Electronica (Nov 8, 2012)

You're a team lead for goodness sake, act like it! It's like you use the title but you don't do the job (except the insufferable complaining and making plans over the walkie). I'm just a TM and I do as much, if not more, than you. I don't understand why you're acting like an a-hole--if I was meant to zone that area, you should have told me at the beginning of my shift and not an hour before we close--you can't assume that I'm going to know that I'm zoning that area that day if it's not apart of my job description or even my work center. You could have done it, instead of making your plans for lunch on channel 3. I respect you as a person but not as a leader.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 9, 2012)

Uhh...dusting the registers will convince the big wigs doing today's reindeer run that we are more ready for the holidays?  Ok.  I'm not sure that's really on their checklist, but it was better than cashiering!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 9, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Uhh...dusting the registers will convince the big wigs doing today's reindeer run that we are more ready for the holidays?  Ok.  I'm not sure that's really on their checklist, but it was better than cashiering!


When the dustbunnies have antlers, you know it's time to dust. lol


----------



## researchr (Nov 9, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To the two other TMs talking in the break room talking about the cashiers being "princesses."  F-you.  I work hard.  I put up with guests all day, down time is spent cleaning up the front end area and jumping into softlines when we can.  There is also the candy stocking and SSS and front lane strays plus everything else.  And there are usually no more than two or three of us on at a time...the lines are generally pretty long, and we listen to guests complain because no one is ever available to help out with back up without a major attitude.  I get it, you work hard.  We all do.  And coming back later to kiss my ass and apologize to tell me that of course you didn't mean me because I've worked hard lines softlines, am fully trained in GS and jump in where ever I can?  Whatever.  You knew you overstepped your boundaries.  But thanks for the apology, anyway.



I do back up once in a while, not for a great stretch of time usually. As I was one of the few team members not severly impacted by the hurricane and was actually able to get to work, I spend most of Tuesday and Wednesday following the storm on register. I did not have any rude guests as everyone was too stunned to be. What I did have was an awful backache. I work instocks and the br so I am no stranger to lifting but I have a new appreciation for cashiers!


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 10, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Uhh...dusting the registers will convince the big wigs doing today's reindeer run that we are more ready for the holidays?  Ok.  I'm not sure that's really on their checklist, but it was better than cashiering!



I have to agree with you on that one. The only time I don't despise cleaning is when I'm scheduled to cash.


----------



## That Dude who Does Stuff (Nov 10, 2012)

To that one guy: You, too, have dildos for brains. You really need to learn to be more accepting of new ideas, especially as routines change and become more efficient. 

To that other guy: You deserve better than Target. When you find a job outside of Target, it's gonna suck for everyone in your department, because you are the invisible glue that holds it together.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Nov 10, 2012)

To that one ETL...
Everyone's tense and you're pissed that some people get to leave before you. I get it. But taking it out on those TMs who get/have to leave because they weren't asked to take a lunch for a shift that was scheduled to be 5.5 hours is not the way to change things! If anything, I'm going to be less willing to stay late because I don't get paid enough to deal with asses like you after hours.


----------



## That Dude who Does Stuff (Nov 10, 2012)

To that one ETL: you severely endangered my safety the other day, and I haven't forgotten about it. We all see through your self-righteous BS and we all know you only care about your career. I could've concussed myself again, and you would have been at fault.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 10, 2012)

That Dude who Does Stuff said:


> To that one ETL: you severely endangered my safety the other day, and I haven't forgotten about it. We all see through your self-righteous BS and we all know you only care about your career. I could've concussed myself again, and you would have been at fault.



So who's the safety captain and what would they have to say about the situation?


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 10, 2012)

To the GSA....you seriously coached me for confirming with you that I was taking my lunch and not my break when I was confused because I had just been told not a half hour earlier that I would be training the new person when she got out on the floor after reading the manual?  We mix up those words all the time, so confirming with you was a problem?  I'm sorry, you aren't perfect...none of us are.  Stop trying to convince me that you never forget about our breaks...because you forgot about mine the night before until less than a half hour before I was supposed to leave.  Clearly I understand you are in charge and have been doing it this way for a while.  And I'm fine with that.  But being forced to miss breaks by an hour or more because I'm not allowed to ask you is getting old.

But then I realized that the next person coming on was the person you wanted me to train (after you "took away" the first one assigned to me) because she is your sister, and you were in a panic about that.  Well, relax.  I do my job professionally as a trainer and talk you all up about how great and helpful you all are and how they are so lucky for the great management, etc.  So you thought me questioning you was going to tie in what I say to you to a trainee?  If that's the case, you're paranoid.

If that isn't the case, letting us know what you have in mind for our breaks and lunches isn't giving up control.  In fact, it's empowering us to help you when things get busy. So everyone else doesn't get backed up when you've forgotten/gotten distracted.  In fact, that's exactly what all the other GSTLs/GSAs do...and they haven't given up control of anything.  But don't worry...I'll never ask for breaks, change or anything else that is somehow perceived as a threat to you.

And what explains a lot is I'm not the only one who feels this way.  Another girl went to ask you for her paycheck last night and was relieved when the other GSA came over to do it, because she is convinced you hate her (her words)....probably because she gets the same crap and attitude from you that I do.


----------



## TheManInRed (Nov 10, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To the GSA....you seriously coached me for confirming with you that I was taking my lunch and not my break when I was confused because I had just been told not a half hour earlier that I would be training the new person when she got out on the floor after reading the manual?  We mix up those words all the time, so confirming with you was a problem?  I'm sorry, you aren't perfect...none of us are.  Stop trying to convince me that you never forget about our breaks...because you forgot about mine the night before until less than a half hour before I was supposed to leave.  Clearly I understand you are in charge and have been doing it this way for a while.  And I'm fine with that.  But being forced to miss breaks by an hour or more because I'm not allowed to ask you is getting old.
> 
> But then I realized that the next person coming on was the person you wanted me to train (after you "took away" the first one assigned to me) because she is your sister, and you were in a panic about that.  Well, relax.  I do my job professionally as a trainer and talk you all up about how great and helpful you all are and how they are so lucky for the great management, etc.  So you thought me questioning you was going to tie in what I say to you to a trainee?  If that's the case, you're paranoid.
> 
> ...



To that one GSA...
Remember that you are a GSA, and not a Team Lead. Quit letting the fact that your Leader lets you cover for them go to your head. (probably been covered before)


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 10, 2012)

TheManInRed said:


> To that one GSA...
> Remember that you are a GSA, and not a Team Lead. Quit letting the fact that your Leader lets you cover for them go to your head. (probably been covered before)



A place for everyone & everyone in their place.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 10, 2012)

TheManInRed said:


> To that one GSA...
> Remember that you are a GSA, and not a Team Lead. Quit letting the fact that your Leader lets you cover for them go to your head. (probably been covered before)



I don't think it goes to her head so much as she's afraid that she won't be perceived as the leader if we are allowed to have some say in what she does (by asking for things like change, breaks, guest assistance).  And all any of us want is to be able to do our job, and help her out as well.  When I have to apologize when I ask for change, well, what can you do...I try to keep the peace.  But it gets old.  And with the holidays, I seriously don't think we have time for this.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 10, 2012)

*collecting cutlery, duct tape & degreaser before heading to RG's store*


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 11, 2012)

Dear TMs at other stores in the area, could you please take less than five minutes to get me to a department after the first time you out me on hold?  It may not seem like much to you, but five minutes is an eternity to me and the guest I am trying to help.  Worse, it's difficult for me to help other guests in line (though I can do it) and physically impossible for me to answer our phone when it starts to ring.

I know guests in the store come first.  But they are already in a Spot store....just not yours.


----------



## calimero (Nov 12, 2012)

To the flow team at my store ( 90% of it ) ,You suck ! You are a bunch of lazy morons ! 
To that particular tm who volunteered to come early to bowl ,why is that by 6 am ,not one box from a pallet has bern bowled ?  And you don't even take the pallets to the floor !


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

You are my favorite GSTL.  I wish we worked together more often.  So you were off training a new Spot person for a different store for GSTL, and me being at GS with a walkie, a PDA, and the company of a bunch of strays, I was able to take over watching the lanes.  You didn't ask me to, but I did.  And we both knew that a) I can do it and b) you're fine with it.

So, I went off on my break after you had the trainee settled in reading the cashier training manual.  I told the trainee he was in great hands with you and the other GSTL.  So he asked who I was.  I introduced myself and explained that it didn't matter, I'm just a cashier and GS.  He told me that he could tell that I knew what I was doing.

Apparently, while you two were off stage and I started doing what needed to be done, the trainee asked you if I was a GSTL when he overheard me on the walkie.  You said, no, "that's just RG.  She just knows what she's doing and is just watching the lanes and keeping things under control."

Thank you.  I needed that today.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Dear TMs at other stores in the area, could you please take less than five minutes to get me to a department after the first time you out me on hold?  It may not seem like much to you, but five minutes is an eternity to me and the guest I am trying to help.  Worse, it's difficult for me to help other guests in line (though I can do it) and physically impossible for me to answer our phone when it starts to ring.
> 
> I know guests in the store come first.  But they are already in a Spot store....just not yours.



And again today.  I called once, asked for HL furniture.  You put me on hold for nearly 5 minutes before I got hung up on.  So I called back.  Again, you put me on hold for 5 minutes and then I got hung up on AGAIN!  I never even spoke to anyone in hard lines!  The guest could have been at your store faster than it took her to determine that you weren't going to actually help us over the phone and decided to just drive over there herself.  I nearly called you back to let you know how unhelpful you were being, but knew it wasn't my place.

My system said you only had one left.  I really hope you did.  And if you didn't I really hope she complained to someone about your failure to be of any use over the phone.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 12, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Dear TMs at other stores in the area, could you please take less than five minutes to get me to a department after the first time you out me on hold?  It may not seem like much to you, but five minutes is an eternity to me and the guest I am trying to help.  Worse, it's difficult for me to help other guests in line (though I can do it) and physically impossible for me to answer our phone when it starts to ring.
> 
> I know guests in the store come first.  But they are already in a Spot store....just not yours.




oh my gosh another SL tm and I brought this up in the huddle today. There is a more than 2 minute time lapse (I timed it once while training a newbie) between the time we put somebody on hold and the time it comes back to us...so please sales floor have the same sense of urgency as answering call buttons because they are still our guests. My other point was that if I put a call for you it means I have done all I can for them at the fitting room and it really needs to be answered by your dept. I also don't do an overhead until half way through the second time they've been put on hold....that means more than likely we are talking 5 minutes already on the phone....not good customer service.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 12, 2012)

to the ETL who asked over the walkie, "Whose going to service our guests?", honey I am not a hooker...I will not be servicing anyone...and I had the hardest time not actually laughing into the walkie.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2012)

*in best Mae West voice*
"Hey big boy, why doncha c'mon up & see me sometime...?"


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 12, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> And again today.  I called once, asked for HL furniture.  You put me on hold for nearly 5 minutes before I got hung up on.  So I called back.  Again, you put me on hold for 5 minutes and then I got hung up on AGAIN!  I never even spoke to anyone in hard lines!  The guest could have been at your store faster than it took her to determine that you weren't going to actually help us over the phone and decided to just drive over there herself.  I nearly called you back to let you know how unhelpful you were being, but knew it wasn't my place.
> 
> My system said you only had one left.  I really hope you did.  And if you didn't I really hope she complained to someone about your failure to be of any use over the phone.


Only 1 is the display, usually. Hit the book upper side of item search, then instocks, for last delivery of item to your store.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 12, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> *in best Mae West voice*
> "Hey big boy, why doncha c'mon up & see me sometime...?"



I love Mae West!


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks.  I was actually using the locate merchant function on my register.  Out store said we only had one in, and she had it sitting in her cart...it was a wardrobe...I don't think those were necessarily displayed.  Regardless, in 10 minutes I couldn't get a TM to answer the phone at another store.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to the ETL who asked over the walkie, "Whose going to service our guests?", honey I am not a hooker...I will not be servicing anyone...and I had the hardest time not actually laughing into the walkie.



Ooh...wrong thread, but fits right in here.

TM: how late are you here?
Me: I'm here until close, but I go over to guest service at x time.
Old, male guest in scooter: (looks at me): good, then you can service me now.

Umm.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2012)

I ALWAYS hated calling other stores because I'd ALWAYS get stuck with the SFTM who DIDN'T know how to park a call & would ALWAYS hang up on me. D:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 12, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> I ALWAYS hated calling other stores because I'd ALWAYS get stuck with the SFTM who DIDN'T know how to park a call & would ALWAYS hang up on me. D:



Same here.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 12, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Thanks.  I was actually using the locate merchant function on my register.  Out store said we only had one in, and she had it sitting in her cart...it was a wardrobe...I don't think those were necessarily displayed.  Regardless, in 10 minutes I couldn't get a TM to answer the phone at another store.



My rule is less than 2 units, call first. No response from Salesfloor at the order store, means its zero. Bad service/no service at that store. Offer target.com withered card = no shipping, & a rain heck to the guest. That's what I do.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

They shouldn't have had to even park it yet because they didn't even have a chance to talk to me!  I also dislike when I get put back on hold immediately without some sort of update (even if it's just I haven't forgotten about you).  I always just say a couple of words to reassure the person I know they exist and haven't been forgotten about.  Apparently this is rare in this district.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> My rule is less than 2 units, call first. No response from Salesfloor at the order store, means its zero. Bad service/no service at that store. Offer target.com withered card = no shipping, & a rain heck to the guest. That's what I do.



A lot of the stuff we call around on isn't even on sale.  So no need to do rain check....Just want to send the guest in the right direction.  But it's hard for me to vibe on my end if they won't vibe me on their end!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 12, 2012)

Sometime the operator will ask Salesfloor the question & get a fast answer. If I am working & not near a phone, that is what I do. The operator that I will answer the question quickly. Depending on the item, I will bring it to her station. Then, she laughs & tells the guest I have it for you, in the fitting room across from register 7. Come by & get it. Some guests love that.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

For hard lines stuff, I ought to try that.  It's a bit more tricky with softlines stuff and you are trying to describe the type of shoe the guest is looking for in their clearance section (because what it looks like will help it stand out a bit better) to a new seasonal girl who you end up trying to train to use a PDA over the phone, and you aren't even sure if she actually found the right size or is still looking at the PDA which says there is one....somewhere...unless it's been sold.

Heck, the fact that I got to talk to someone that night was a miracle enough for me.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

To that one HL TM.

I sent you on a wild goose chase today.  Last week we held two orange plastic tubs for a guest.  Whatever TM put them aside gave them the wrong size lids.  Naturally, the tubs and corresponding lids are long gone.  Luckily, the guest was cool with us just giving her any lid that would fit.  You spent forever looking for whatever you could come up with.  And somehow, you found two blue lids to trade with her.  You totally vibed it out for her!  And to the guest who now has orange bins with blue tops, I'm really glad you didn't care about the lid color and just wanted the tubs to be orange...because the colors look terrible together!  But you were happy, so that's all that mattered.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2012)

I didn't know we could issue rain hecks...


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> I didn't know we could issue rain hecks...



Forget heck.  There are some guests I would prefer to give hell!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Forget heck.  There are some guests I would prefer to give hell!


Sadly, the rain hell pads are all empty....


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> I didn't know we could issue rain hecks...





Retail Girl said:


> Forget heck.  There are some guests I would prefer to give hell!





redeye58 said:


> Sadly, the rain hell pads are all empty....


I did fix my spelling error.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 13, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I did fix my spelling error.



Too bad....it obviously amused me and redeye.


----------



## lovecats (Nov 13, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Too bad....it obviously amused me and redeye.



Me, too!:yes:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2012)

Heck is back!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Heck is back!


Aw, hell....


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 13, 2012)

To that new GSTL who our store is training for a different store.  You've never worked retail, much less at Target?  Tread carefully, my friend.  Most likely someone is upset they didn't get the promotion.  And you may not know who until an explosion occurs.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 16, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> And again today.  I called once, asked for HL furniture.  You put me on hold for nearly 5 minutes before I got hung up on.  So I called back.  Again, you put me on hold for 5 minutes and then I got hung up on AGAIN!  I never even spoke to anyone in hard lines!  The guest could have been at your store faster than it took her to determine that you weren't going to actually help us over the phone and decided to just drive over there herself.  I nearly called you back to let you know how unhelpful you were being, but knew it wasn't my place.
> 
> My system said you only had one left.  I really hope you did.  And if you didn't I really hope she complained to someone about your failure to be of any use over the phone.



Another RPh at another pharmacy called our store to ask a question the other day. One of our techs called back with the answer, and just got "hold please" (no "Target pharmacy", nothing...for all she knew, she was calling Timbuktu), then sat there for a few minutes, called back and when the same person answered, she said "WAIT! This is *me* and I'm calling *RPh* back". He then said "fine, just hold" so the tech first told the RPh the answer, then how rude her tech was


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok, I'm super confused...I had a guest come through my line with two watches and wanted to know if she could try them on before she bought them, to make sure they fit.  I figured I would vibe it out, and went to GS to grab a box cutter.  My GSA said I shouldn't done that because as soon as I cut it out, if the guest doesn't buy it, it has to be marked down for repackaging.  So I compromised with the guest (without mentioning the repackaging issue), had her try on one of the two, and of course she bought the one that she didn't try on.

While I understand my GSA's concern, what the heck is the point of making the guest buy it, try it on, decide it doesn't fit, and then bring it back that way?  Aren't I just making a guest happy and saving the middle step of the guest turning around and returning it?


----------



## redandkhaki (Nov 18, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Ok, I'm super confused...I had a guest come through my line with two watches and wanted to know if she could try them on before she bought them, to make sure they fit.  I figured I would vibe it out, and went to GS to grab a box cutter.  My GSA said I shouldn't done that because as soon as I cut it out, if the guest doesn't buy it, it has to be marked down for repackaging.  So I compromised with the guest (without mentioning the repackaging issue), had her try on one of the two, and of course she bought the one that she didn't try on.
> 
> While I understand my GSA's concern, what the heck is the point of making the guest buy it, try it on, decide it doesn't fit, and then bring it back that way?  Aren't I just making a guest happy and saving the middle step of the guest turning around and returning it?



your GSA is being stupid. I would have let the guest try on the watches even before we had the vibe. There is no point in making them buy them and take them home to try them on. If someone at a store said that to me I wouldn't buy it there and would take my money somewhere else that was less of a hassle.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you....it's nice to know that I'm not completely stupid.  This is the same GSA who makes sure to let me know that everything I do is wrong...so it's hard to gauge sometimes, when I know my best will never be good enough.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Nov 18, 2012)

Agreed. Your GSA needs to rewatch the stupid videos.


----------



## Barcode (Nov 18, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> your GSA is being stupid. I would have let the guest try on the watches even before we had the vibe. There is no point in making them buy them and take them home to try them on. If someone at a store said that to me I wouldn't buy it there and would take my money somewhere else that was less of a hassle.



I always let guests try on watches before the vibe too. Its called guest "SERVICE"... I rg's GSA needs to be re-trained...

Back when we still had the jewlery boat, i would always hop behind there to help people in jewlery, and I would let them try on as many as they wanted (Within reason).


----------



## babytrees (Nov 18, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Ok, I'm super confused...I had a guest come through my line with two watches and wanted to know if she could try them on before she bought them, to make sure they fit.  I figured I would vibe it out, and went to GS to grab a box cutter.  My GSA said I shouldn't done that because as soon as I cut it out, if the guest doesn't buy it, it has to be marked down for repackaging.  So I compromised with the guest (without mentioning the repackaging issue), had her try on one of the two, and of course she bought the one that she didn't try on.
> 
> While I understand my GSA's concern, what the heck is the point of making the guest buy it, try it on, decide it doesn't fit, and then bring it back that way?  Aren't I just making a guest happy and saving the middle step of the guest turning around and returning it?



if you do it right (which you were doing) those watches don't need to be repackaged. It took me awhile to figure it out but if you take one of the small shoe tag attachers and put it through the holes (and watch) like you are sewing on a button it's back to good!! Much better for us to do it and know where the tried on watches are than the guests who rip apart the package (then it really does have to be repackaged) and just set the watch down, wily nily. Plus, those set down watches are easier to steal....less money lost even if we have to repackage two watches to one stolen watch.


----------



## flygirl (Nov 18, 2012)

To my team... If I can knock out 4 departments for ad sets in two hours, and then we start the clock and you all can't finish the remaining four with my help in 3 hours, you have got to PICK IT UP AND HUSTLE. WORK FASTER. GAH. *pulls hair out*


----------



## antivibe (Nov 18, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> I ALWAYS hated calling other stores because I'd ALWAYS get stuck with the SFTM who DIDN'T know how to park a call & would ALWAYS hang up on me. D:



Haha how do you park a call? I've asked other team members, team leads, and even the operators themselves but no one at my store knows how to park the red phones. We just hang them on the till...


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 18, 2012)

The Anti Vibe said:


> Haha how do you park a call? I've asked other team members, team leads, and even the operators themselves but no one at my store knows how to park the red phones. We just hang them on the till...



Let's say Josh the operator says, Electronics, You've got a call on 35. So you would..

Pick up the nearest red phone, dial 35 & say "This is (Your Name Here), Can I Help You Find Something?"
If you need to put them on hold, click the receiver button briefly (you should hear a beep-beep-beep) & dial the number you're putting them on hold with (say, back on 35) then hang up the phone. To retrieve the call, repeat the first line. 
If you dial a number & it gives you a busy signal, that line is already in use. Click briefly to bring the call back (verify the guest is still there) then try again with a different line.

Thanks to Redeye58, for posting these instructions earlier.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 18, 2012)

To that one HL TM.  We haven't worked together much, so I'm still getting a feeling for you and am trying to keep an open mind.  But I've noticed our HL team seems to get more done when you aren't around.  And the new not quite 18 year old, being incredibly distractible at her age does not need you encouraging her.  So pick an aisle and zone it completely...not half here and half there and then find something to talk about.  It would just make the rest of our night go a bit easier.


----------



## AmICrazy (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks to our DTL for sending a nice e-mail to recognize my efforts in softlines, as we are short a team lead, as well as some fixtures (right fixtures) and space. Thanks to my SFETL and the STL for letting the DTL know about my hard and for always giving a sincere thank you. Needless to say I am ready for review time, as I know I will get a good score and raise. In addition thanks to the other team leads in my store also for giving me a BIG vote of confidence for everything I do. This includes the backroom team lead who gave me high praise around the guest that had a little something something in her coffee this morning (that is another good story).


----------



## GrumpyAP (Nov 18, 2012)

Dear unnamed entertainment dude,
If you cant finish all your projects, don't start all of them. Start one, finish it. Start another. Quit leaving your junky midproject carts all over the store. I'm done cleaning up your ****.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 19, 2012)

The Anti Vibe said:


> Haha how do you park a call? I've asked other team members, team leads, and even the operators themselves but no one at my store knows how to park the red phones. We just hang them on the till...



Check out this thread: http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/590


----------



## Electronica (Nov 19, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> Dear unnamed entertainment dude,
> If you cant finish all your projects, don't start all of them. Start one, finish it. Start another. Quit leaving your junky midproject carts all over the store. I'm done cleaning up your ****.



Story of my life. So much hatred for the people who have so many projects going on and making the area look like it's under construction.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 20, 2012)

to that one ETL-please, please, please...I am begging you find a different phrase than " servicing the guest" especially after your reaction to the hooker heels that are part of the reset of shoes. 

to the STL-please get our schedules up somewhere near on time (next week's not up as of close tonight)


----------



## salesfloor10 (Nov 20, 2012)

To an electronics tm,
What the heck did you do all day?
I did not enjoy cleaning up your messes...again.
Grrrr...


----------



## adcamper92 (Nov 20, 2012)

To that one team member who thinks they know everything and tries to tell the GSTL, how to do their job. Or tries to tell other cashiers who have clearly been there longer than they have how to do their job.


----------



## cafemercury (Nov 20, 2012)

(Apologies if I'm putting this in the wrong thread)

Dear Starbucks Team Lead,

When I was working in Food Ave. today (cross-training I wasn't told I'd have to do, but fine), and the TL was at lunch, and I was washing my hands before serving a guest food, was it really necessary for you _to tell me how to wash my hands_ as if I were a three-year-old just learning how?

Really?

And you wonder why I want to move out of Starbucks as fast as my feet can carry me once I prove my mettle.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Nov 20, 2012)

Electronica said:


> Story of my life. So much hatred for the people who have so many projects going on and making the area look like it's under construction.



a fellow TM and I have taken to attaching signs of 'Person's Project' on the cart and wheeling it to the backroom.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 20, 2012)

cafemercury said:


> (Apologies if I'm putting this in the wrong thread)
> 
> Dear Starbucks Team Lead,
> 
> ...



You'd be surprised.  We have a TM who puts on gloves to handle food before she handles the money at the register and then goes to the food.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 20, 2012)

I can do fa, I wash my hands before I help the guest. Then I do again after I touch. Cash.


----------



## B26 (Nov 23, 2012)

To that one cashier that has been here three months....

..I find it really great that you like your job as a cashier and feel as if you perfected it. However, is it really necessary to name yourself "Head Cashier Trainer" and run to assist other cashiers even when you have guests in your lines?? Also, stop *****ing about me zoning and going to GS, it's not that much of a privilege and maybe if you didn't suck, they would let you too!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 24, 2012)

Bolts26 said:


> To that one cashier that has been here three months....
> 
> ..I find it really great that you like your job as a cashier and feel as if you perfected it. However, is it really necessary to name yourself "Head Cashier Trainer" and run to assist other cashiers even when you have guests in your lines?? Also, stop *****ing about me zoning and going to GS, it's not that much of a privilege and maybe if you didn't suck, they would let you go too!



Ex Wally World tm?


----------



## salesfloor10 (Nov 24, 2012)

To that one TM:
Stop talking to me like I'm a 5 year old. I let you do your job, let me do mine and don't assume I don't know anything.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 24, 2012)

To that one ETL:
Calling us on the walkie using baby talk does not endear us to you or make us want to answer you.
Please stop.


----------



## researchr (Nov 24, 2012)

To that one team member: Please don't take a bath in perfume, I can smell you in the next department!


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 24, 2012)

To whomever wandered off with the ad that was at guest services marked with all the items we were out of, you made my day worse than it needed to be, made me look like an idiot to the rest of the store every time someone called looking for an item, and caused my GSA and me to get into a small tiff in front of guests when she swore she had given me that copy and I swore the copy she gave me had nothing marked on it (I was right).  May you wake up with hairy thighs.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Nov 25, 2012)

to that ex-wallyworld target mobile tm,

please stop 'helping guests.' you dont know actual information. you know teenager adjectives. you don't know target policy on returns/exchanges/esps. you make false promises to try and glean sales.
please stop butting in while a tm or tl is providing 'great guest service.' this isn't a social gathering, this is a job. we don't care about your favorite youtube video. we dont care about your new earrings. we don't care about how your hair looks or if you're going to play just dance 4 tonight. we dont need to have you input while we're discussing pros/cons in camera choices with a guest to introduce them to the technology. we don't pretend to provide information/service/details/promises to your cellular phone customers, don't pretend you have those things to provide to ours.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 25, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To whomever wandered off with the ad that was at guest services marked with all the items we were out of, you made my day worse than it needed to be, made me look like an idiot to the rest of the store every time someone called looking for an item, and caused my GSA and me to get into a small tiff in front of guests when she swore she had given me that copy and I swore the copy she gave me had nothing marked on it (I was right).  May you wake up with hairy thighs.


Just reprint store specific ad report on workbench, it will give you all dpci's & locations by page number on the ad.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 25, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Just reprint store specific ad report on workbench, it will give you all dpci's & locations by page number on the ad.



We had one of those, and it disappeared as well, but that wouldn't help me anyway with telling me what we were out of since the merchandise locate really only updates in the morning before the store opens.

And I didn't have time to breathe much less request anything...I cannot believe the amount of reshop I was getting yesterday: most of it from guests returning stuff!


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 25, 2012)

To my ETL-Replenishment: Please stop trying to steal my re-shoppers. We'd love to help flow get their stuff done, but only if we can get ours done first!


----------



## calimero (Nov 25, 2012)

To that Tm who is un tying endcaps for no good reason ! Just freaking stop !!!  And what the heck happen with having glade being tied with the shampoos ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 25, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> We had one of those, and it disappeared as well, but that wouldn't help me anyway with telling me what we were out of since the merchandise locate really only updates in the morning before the store opens.
> 
> And I didn't have time to breathe much less request anything...I cannot believe the amount of reshop I was getting yesterday: most of it from guests returning stuff!


There is a new update ita report. Supposedly does update on hot stuff, like electronics.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 26, 2012)

To that one TM...this is the second weekend in a row calling in to ask that someone check your schedule for when you work on Monday morning.  Seriously?!  You've been here longer than I have and certainly know better!  Last week the GSA humored you.  This week, the GSTL was on back up and every single ETL in the building ignored my call out asking for someone to assist you.  I hope you took the hint when I told you we were too busy to check and you would need to come in and check your own schedule, so we don't repeat this next week.  I noticed you never came in nor called back, so it couldn't have been too important (though last week it was rather a huge production....so I haven't a clue what you are doing, anyway).


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 26, 2012)

To that one TM...I'm really confused.  You worked GS for years, are now a GSA, and still don't understand why a guest wouldn't want the money returned to a visa gift card they no longer have or how to go about fixing the situation?  It isn't difficult to figure out.  

For example...The guest bout $60 worth of items.  They paid with the visa gift card for $50, and the regular credit card for $10.  When the item they want to return is for $20, we can only give $10 back on the regular card and the register wants to put the other $10 on the credit gift card.  The guest rightfully doesn't want/need to get back a target gift card for this, though I believe they can.

If they want cash, just call up for an override, explain to the lovely person who answers that it was a credit card gift card which the guest no longer has and you need an authorization for cash back (or in that instance the person offered to let us put it all back on the real credit card, which was fine with the guest).

Not difficult.  You've been doing this for years longer than I have and have never run into this?  I've had it three times in a week!


----------



## babytrees (Nov 26, 2012)

to that one ETL- thank you so much for taking me back to the softline side permanently AND already helping me expand my knowledge base as I move toward a TL position.

to the STL-thank you for understanding that I am not moving back and forth wily nily, I really thought moving over to hardlines for part of the time would be helpful and I would learn more of the store and that didn't happen.

to those team members I told that later in the day on Black Friday would be like a regular Friday....I am so sorry....it was that way the last two...who was I to know that we would be only one of 2 stores in the district to surpass goals AND a lot of those sales (like more than half) would be after 8 AM?

to most of the closing softlines team members this weekend....YOU ROCK!!! to that one who can't even finish her one section in a 5 hour shift....the sight of you makes me want to slap you silly and opening your mouth just makes me want to slap harder.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 26, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to that one ETL- thank you so much for taking me back to the softline side permanently AND already helping me expand my knowledge base as I move toward a TL position.
> 
> to the STL-thank you for understanding that I am not moving back and forth wily nily, I really thought moving over to hardlines for part of the time would be helpful and I would learn more of the store and that didn't happen.
> 
> ...



Congrats on going hardlines, we could use the help!


----------



## babytrees (Nov 26, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Congrats on going hardlines, we could use the help!



ah see....I moved permanently back to softlines...my hardlines team seem to not want me and our softlines team is in great need.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 26, 2012)

Hardlines didn't get it. Soft lines had noticed you even more when you went left briefly. Take it advantage of it.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 27, 2012)

Wait...someone listened to me?!  I asked last week about taking the salesfloor quiz so I could be eligible to be scheduled in hard lines.  Things have been so crazy, it (understandably) hasn't happened yet.  But the SrTL of hard lines told me today that next week's shift will include 3 days of hard lines and 2 days of guest services!  No cashiering except for back up?  Nearly perfect!  Now, if we could just cut my hours down a bit, I would be completely happy.  (Well, I think I like GS better than hard lines, but I'll take it).


----------



## VibeNup (Nov 27, 2012)

To my fellow electronics team:
Keep the boat CLEAN. How hard of a concept is that? You find an abandoned movie, PUT IT AWAY. You have a hold, PUT IT AWAY. You have a product that needs numbers, GET THE NUMBERS. Empty package, BRING TO GUEST SERVICE. Why does all this stuff end up piling on top and around the boat? It makes the area so unprofessional looking and it makes it near impossible to do certain tasks that require the counter space. The crap usually ends up staying there until I get an electronics shift and it finally gets clean. 

Please, just put your stuff away.


----------



## VibeNup (Nov 27, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one HL TM.
> 
> I sent you on a wild goose chase today.  Last week we held two orange plastic tubs for a guest.  Whatever TM put them aside gave them the wrong size lids.  Naturally, the tubs and corresponding lids are long gone.  Luckily, the guest was cool with us just giving her any lid that would fit.  You spent forever looking for whatever you could come up with.  And somehow, you found two blue lids to trade with her.  You totally vibed it out for her!  And to the guest who now has orange bins with blue tops, I'm really glad you didn't care about the lid color and just wanted the tubs to be orange...because the colors look terrible together!  But you were happy, so that's all that mattered.



I can't help but think about how little of a problem that would be here in the state of Colorado. Orange and blue are the Broncos colors, and everyone here is in love with them. Hell, I'm sure people would buy them if they came like that. Haha off topic...


----------



## alloverthefloor (Nov 27, 2012)

VibeNup said:


> To my fellow electronics team:
> Keep the boat CLEAN. How hard of a concept is that? You find an abandoned movie, PUT IT AWAY. You have a hold, PUT IT AWAY. You have a product that needs numbers, GET THE NUMBERS. Empty package, BRING TO GUEST SERVICE. Why does all this stuff end up piling on top and around the boat? It makes the area so unprofessional looking and it makes it near impossible to do certain tasks that require the counter space. The crap usually ends up staying there until I get an electronics shift and it finally gets clean.
> 
> Please, just put your stuff away.



THIS. 

I make sure that whenever I'm in Electronics the boat is spotless. If your work area is messy, what kind of impression does that make about how you work? I know most of the young kids don't care, let alone even think about that, but it's a big deal to me.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 27, 2012)

alloverthefloor said:


> THIS.
> 
> I make sure that whenever I'm in Electronics the boat is spotless. If your work area is messy, what kind of impression does that make about how you work? I know most of the young kids don't care, let alone even think about that, but it's a big deal to me.



This is why I cannot stand when people put reshop stuff on my guest service counter.  I other TMs would rather have it piled all over guest services than have a contained in a cart behind the service desk, but I think it looks trashy that way.  And I figure it's less time consuming then to dump out the entire cart (of course they don't necessarily use smart sort, which is another issue altogether).


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 28, 2012)

To that one Guest Service TM: Thank you for keeping the service desk organized and using Smart Sort! You really set up my re-shop team for success last night.



Retail Girl said:


> (of course they don't necessarily use smart sort, which is another issue altogether).



When we started overnight re-shop last week, my SrTL-Hardlines managed to talk Guest Service into using Smart Sort because we would rarely have PDAs. Unfortunately, certain Guest Service TMs and at least one GSTL are doing everything in their power to fight it. The only Guest Service people that happily comply are the aforementioned Guest Service TM from last night and a couple of the cashiers who back up over there. Yes, it's faster to sort re-shop by hand, but it makes it more difficult for the sales floor team if they don't have PDAs (price scanners are sparsely located, don't show 2nd locations, and don't have Item Search). Plus, if you don't scan, you miss un-ticketed clearance, salvage, NOP, NOF, Needs Info, and recalled items.


----------



## redandkhaki (Nov 28, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one Guest Service TM: Thank you for keeping the service desk organized and using Smart Sort! You really set up my re-shop team for success last night.
> 
> 
> 
> When we started overnight re-shop last week, my SrTL-Hardlines managed to talk Guest Service into using Smart Sort because we would rarely have PDAs. Unfortunately, certain Guest Service TMs and at least one GSTL are doing everything in their power to fight it. The only Guest Service people that happily comply are the aforementioned Guest Service TM from last night and a couple of the cashiers who back up over there. Yes, it's faster to sort re-shop by hand, but it makes it more difficult for the sales floor team if they don't have PDAs (price scanners are sparsely located, don't show 2nd locations, and don't have Item Search). Plus, if you don't scan, you miss un-ticketed clearance, salvage, NOP, NOF, Needs Info, and recalled items.



i feel bad for your team that they don't use it. We require our GS team to use it. We do really well for awhile and then suddenly no one uses it again so we have to get on them about it and it's good again.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 28, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> i feel bad for your team that they don't use it. We require our GS team to use it. We do really well for awhile and then suddenly no one uses it again so we have to get on them about it and it's good again.



My store didn't really use it until several months ago when we had a bunch of visits all at once. Since I was training in hardlines at the time, I loved it. As time went by after that, Guest Service used it less and less until last week. We use the worklists for everything except softlines and front end. Re-shop goes a lot faster when you're moving in one direction and not running back and forth the whole time.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Nov 28, 2012)

someone explain this to a n00b. what is smart sort?


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 28, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> someone explain this to a n00b. what is smart sort?



Smart Sort is the system that Guest Service uses to sort re-shop by area and process defectives. When you scan an item, it tells you which cart or box to put it in. At my store, all of softlines goes in one cart that gets further sorted by hand at the fitting room, and hardlines is broken down by department. You can access Smart Sort on the PDA by going to All Applications > Sort Stuff, but using the Guest Service registers is easier and faster.

How my store does it:

Re-shop Carts: 1 = HBA. 2 = Pets/Chemicals/Paper. 3 = Stationery/Kitchen. 4 = Domestics/Housewares/Furniture/Decor. 5 = Toys/Sporting Goods/Auto. 6 = Seasonal. 7 = Market (dry only, perishables go in a bin to be QMOS'd). 8 = Softlines. 9 = Electronics/Entertainment. 10 = Front End. 11 = More HBA (meds and toiletries) 12 = Cosmetics (because they're small and have weird POGs).

Boxes: A = Red Toss. B = Special Handling (ESIM). C = CRC. D = Salvage (both defective and missed). E = Vendor Pickup. F = NOP (to be backstocked). We also have a Price Accuracy bin for NOF items, an AP bin for empty packages, and a bin for perishable items that need to be QMOS'd (P-Fresh takes care of those).


----------



## GrumpyAP (Nov 28, 2012)

i think we utilize this, for the most part. 

there are some gsa's who couldnt figure out how to pair their own socks so ... we usually end up getting SeeSpot in the toysreshop but ... whatev.


----------



## lovecats (Nov 28, 2012)

We've been having a problem lately with the seasonal cashiers taking reshop to GS and just tossing it wherever.  When I go up to get reshop for market you end up resorting again.  And our GS tms are frustrated with it, too.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 28, 2012)

We have regular GSTMs who will "help" by tossing things in whatever cart looks good that I've already sorted and closed.  If it's softlines, fine, but anything else I want given to me to process.  But of course I can't tell the GSA/GSTLs and other service desk people this, being the new one on the block.


----------



## calimero (Nov 29, 2012)

To that Tl who was listening to me talking a guest into applying for a red card  while I was helping him choosing a game to go with with that xbox  and extra controller ..screw you ! You went  behind the register just as I was about to get there ,and took over  the transaction.not only that ,but you got on the walkie and told everyone you got a redcard and an attachement ....now I understand why your team despises you ....


----------



## researchr (Nov 29, 2012)

calimero said:


> To that Tl who was listening to me talking a guest into applying for a red card  while I was helping him choosing a game to go with with that xbox  and extra controller ..screw you ! You went  behind the register just as I was about to get there ,and took over  the transaction.not only that ,but you got on the walkie and told everyone you got a redcard and an attachement ....now I understand why your team despises you ....


 
If you were in electronics it should be on video..depending on how far you want to take it. IMO that was inexcusable behavior...especially for a TL.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 29, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Smart Sort is the system that Guest Service uses to sort re-shop by area and process defectives. When you scan an item, it tells you which cart or box to put it in. At my store, all of softlines goes in one cart that gets further sorted by hand at the fitting room, and hardlines is broken down by department. You can access Smart Sort on the PDA by going to All Applications > Sort Stuff, but using the Guest Service registers is easier and faster.
> 
> How my store does it:
> 
> ...



Ohh, I was confused at first. When I worked sales floor shifts I don't recall that app being called Smart Sort (this was 1+ yr ago) but I may be wrong.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 29, 2012)

to those few team members that I have worked with one on one the last few days...I am very glad to have gotten to know you better.

to the one  team member who shoots me death glares every time you see me....darling, the feeling is beyond mutual!! If you actually did at least part of your job....I would at least not hate you...just dislike you. (I was learning to shoot outs in her *one* dept. and even though she had been there for more than 10 hours the two previous shifts it was horrible, not even close to being properly zoned)

to that other team member-I am glad you have moved down from your ridiculous notion of becoming a team lead to just a brand team member, may you continue to want to learn more and do what is asked of you without complaining. You may have a hard time overcoming your previous reputation but keep it up!!

to those team members who suggested "at least you have the hours" when I mention the 7 days in a row I just completed and not feeling well....buggers to you!! I feel like crud and come into work (I am not contagious, just tired, sore throat) and I bust my hiney to get the hours and pick up shifts when I can. Every once in awhile I would like to not have to say I am good and thought I could to you all.
to the two team members who gave me sympathy over not feeling good. Thank you!! To the team lead who ordered me a tea from starbucks because you looked at me and knew I needed it. Bless you.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 30, 2012)

I hate calling your store to find an item, because you all are generally less than helpful.  You've also pulled some screwy tricks to paint us in a corner.  So when I have to call you back after I was put on hold and hung up on, don't you dare get nasty with me and tell me how the phones work.  I know exactly how they work.  And funny, you got a whole lot nicer when I mentioned I was a TM at another store.  So shut up, transfer me to seasonal, and try not to hang up on me again, got it?


----------



## Reneeisxena (Nov 30, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I hate calling your store to find an item, because you all are generally less than helpful.  You've also pulled some screwy tricks to paint us in a corner.  So when I have to call you back after I was put on hold and hung up on, don't you dare get nasty with me and tell me how the phones work.  I know exactly how they work.  And funny, you got a whole lot nicer when I mentioned I was a TM at another store.  So shut up, transfer me to seasonal, and try not to hang up on me again, got it?



I don't know how it is at your store but at mine we rarely have an operator, so whoever is near a phone has to answer when the overhead bell goes off.  Now since you KNOW how the phones work I won't explain how to put a call on hold from the floor phones.  Chances are the person who took the call was not proficient at the hold procedure and "accidentally" hung up on you.  Now when you called back there's no guarantee that the same tm answered the phone and assuming you were as sweet as can be it was unprofessional of them to be nasty.  The fact that we are always shorthanded and the tm answering the phone more than likely had a hundred other things that needed to get done, is no excuse for being rude.  Should you call again and that happens just ask for the LOD and lodge a complaint.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Dec 1, 2012)

Reneeisxena said:


> I don't know how it is at your store but at mine we rarely have an operator, so whoever is near a phone has to answer when the overhead bell goes off.  Now since you KNOW how the phones work I won't explain how to put a call on hold from the floor phones.  Chances are the person who took the call was not proficient at the hold procedure and "accidentally" hung up on you.  Now when you called back there's no guarantee that the same tm answered the phone and assuming you were as sweet as can be it was unprofessional of them to be nasty.  The fact that we are always shorthanded and the tm answering the phone more than likely had a hundred other things that needed to get done, is no excuse for being rude.  Should you call again and that happens just ask for the LOD and lodge a complaint.



REALLY?  Your store allows the night bell to ring while guests are in the store??    I never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 1, 2012)

Ours is always on overhead (so is our next closest store).  And the closest thing we have to an operator is someone running up to answer the phone if I can't get to it while at GS.  I'm sure this store is the same way as well.

 After I was hung up on, I called back and politely explained I was holding for seasonal and was disconnected....I wasn't finished speaking and she interrupted me to let me know that there's no hold music and I needed to be patient.  I know there's no hold music...I know the sounds the system should and shouldn't make as I'm waiting.  I was placed on hold just fine, and somewhere the call got dropped.  It happens.  It's annoying, but I have that store's number memorized, so I just call back.  

She wasted more of her time (and mine because since I was at GS, that made me doing a hundred things as well) instead of saying, "I'm so sorry about that, let me repage them" and out me back on hold.  I didn't have time to be messing with her LOD, either.

The only reason I got snippy here is because this is the thread to do it.  ;-)


----------



## OrangeJuice (Dec 1, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I hate calling your store to find an item, because you all are generally less than helpful.  You've also pulled some screwy tricks to paint us in a corner.  So when I have to call you back after I was put on hold and hung up on, don't you dare get nasty with me and tell me how the phones work.  I know exactly how they work.  And funny, you got a whole lot nicer when I mentioned I was a TM at another store.  So shut up, transfer me to seasonal, and try not to hang up on me again, got it?



Ugh, having to call *that* other store because the guest wants to have the item checked/held. Operator sends me on a goose chase to phones that are never picked up, until the call goes back to the operator and they "try again" and no one picks up answers anything after that.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Dec 1, 2012)

TargetOldTimer said:


> REALLY?  Your store allows the night bell to ring while guests are in the store??    I never heard of such a thing.



Yes Really.  Being a cashier/guest service tm I occasionally answer the phone.  Unfortunately some of our phones are on the ancient side and accidentally hanging up on a guest does happen.  When the guest calls back, if I'm the one answering the call I will apologize and try to make things right.  No matter the reason for hanging up on a guest (even if it is a tm from another store) there is NEVER a reason to be rude.  I hope that if Retail Girl ever calls our store she doesn't get that kind of treatment.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 1, 2012)

Yep, people get lost, in the phone system sometimes and sometimes they get impatient because we don't have hold music or noise.  I get both sides of it.  If they call back, I do the same thing as Reneeisxena, I simply apologize and try again.

This is the same store that if I call and ask to verify if they have the item, 75% of the time, the conversation goes like this after I get to the TM in the dept:

Me: hi, I'm with Spot in xyz and I have a guest here looking for abc.  Could you tell me if you have it?  I have numbers if that would be helpful.
TM:  does some searching, may put me back on hold, sometimes needs the dpci, sometimes not....eventually I get some random response indicating they do have the item....(usually, "yes we have that")
Me: Great! Could you place one up at guest services for Bob and I will let him know he can pick it up there?
TM:  oh, I have to see if we actually have one.
Me:  umm?

Any other store in our district is generally great.  But the one I call most often, makes me have the urge to go in and run around and hit all of their call buttons over and over again on my day off.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 1, 2012)

To that one cashier who keeps grabbing a soda cup: we've all told you to get a cup from Starbux but you persist & we KNOW you're getting sodas because we can hear it from the back. 
Our ETL-HR & AP now know so it's in their court now.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Dec 1, 2012)

I miss the days when we had someone manning the phones all the time.  We had far less loss at the fitting room and calls were less likely to be dropped, plus easier to put on hold.  rewrap/repackage was much easier to do when seated at a desk.  I think it was thought that someone sitting was not working.  Those who thought that of course had never worked operator.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 1, 2012)

We don't get that many calls...but it would be nice to not spend 5 or 10 minutes on the phone with another store while trying to help other guests with returns, etc, at the same time.  Not sure if the operator would do the outside searching or if that would still be a guest service job.


----------



## Snook (Dec 1, 2012)

We usually only have a FRO for mid-shifts, and GS has the main responsibility for the phone before and after the FRO leaves. That was the part I hated about GS the most...me and phones don't get along!


----------



## babytrees (Dec 1, 2012)

Reneeisxena said:


> I miss the days when we had someone manning the phones all the time.  We had far less loss at the fitting room and calls were less likely to be dropped, plus easier to put on hold.  rewrap/repackage was much easier to do when seated at a desk.  I think it was thought that someone sitting was not working.  Those who thought that of course had never worked operator.



or had seen about half the people who have FRO shifts in our store.  Especially the one who gets the most hours.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Dec 2, 2012)

I've done a lot of outside searching for guests, both as operator and guest service.  It's way easier as the operator.  You only have to hand guests trying on clothes a number.  The FRO people at my store were anything but lazy, but it remained a tough impression to break.  Mostly it was other tms who would pipe up, "I'll give the operator a break, I need to sit for a while and do nothing."  And that's just what they'd do, beyond answering the phone they'd just sit there.  Fitting rooms not checked, reshop not hung or folded and no zoning done.  It would piss me off royally to come back to a mess.  When the tables were reversed I always made sure the place looked like I'd want it to look when I came back.  Don't forget it's also the job of the closing FRO to clean the break room and I don't know about elsewhere but we have a lot of pigs working here.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 2, 2012)

Reneeisxena said:


> I've done a lot of outside searching for guests, both as operator and guest service.  It's way easier as the operator.  You only have to hand guests trying on clothes a number.  The FRO people at my store were anything but lazy, but it remained a tough impression to break.  Mostly it was other tms who would pipe up, "I'll give the operator a break, I need to sit for a while and do nothing."  And that's just what they'd do, beyond answering the phone they'd just sit there.  Fitting rooms not checked, reshop not hung or folded and no zoning done.  It would piss me off royally to come back to a mess.  When the tables were reversed I always made sure the place looked like I'd want it to look when I came back.  Don't forget it's also the job of the closing FRO to clean the break room and I don't know about elsewhere but we have a lot of pigs working here.



I am so, so glad the closing FRO in our store doesn't have to clean the break room...that would kill me.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 2, 2012)

A noob at our store was being directed to the break room after a particularly sanitation-challenged day. 
He stopped in the doorway, looked in then looked at me asking "_Humans_.....did this....?"


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 2, 2012)

Clean the break room?!?!  Seriously?  Doesn't your cleaning company do that?


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 2, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Clean the break room?!?!  Seriously?  Doesn't your cleaning company do that?



Good luck telling them they need to do it. They don't understand a word of English. At my store, they mop a little, but HR does most of the break room maintenance.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow....ours doesn't speak much English, but they do well with the break room.


----------



## Spotcat (Dec 3, 2012)

To my fellow Overnight BR TMs.  Just because the pulls are 30 hours tonight and we are short staffed does not let you use the excuse "we will never finish" and move at a snails pace.  You used that excuse last night when the pulls were only 16 hours.  I know you will bail @ 7am but I'm the lone TM that always stays until the backstock is done and I rather that not be noon!  And no I do not feel sorry that you are tired because you stayed up all day to chill with your friends and play video games.  Make grown up life choices like big boys or switch to Dayside.


----------



## Spotcat (Dec 3, 2012)

To ON Flow TM:  Don't get pissy with me when I bring out more pulls and you assumed they were all out on the floor.  I just spent the last hour in the freezing cold and rain, struggling around in overcrowded pitch black containers.  I am now sopping wet, dirty, bruised and still can't feel my fingers because they are frozen stiff.  And I do this every night without complaint because it is my job.  I am so sorry you now have to reach into one more repack and place a couple more items on a shelf now...NOT!


----------



## mxrbook (Dec 3, 2012)

AnnT, Dayside won't help them make grown up life choices.  Do you not remember the TMs who come in drunk and/or hungover from playing video games and drinking with their friends all night?


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 4, 2012)

Look, the GS girls have been giving me the cold shoulder and brushing me aside since the moment I started getting hours back there.  I didn't go tattling to you, because I frankly don't care.  I can ignore that and still do my job.  I'm not there to win friends....I'm there to do my job to the best of my ability and go home.  So now my ignoring their attitudes has me being called out for cattiness (along with them?).  I don't have any interest in this drama.  I don't really enjoy being dragged along for the ride of getting pulled aside and talked to because I chose to ignore it instead of running to the GSTL.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Dec 5, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Clean the break room?!?!  Seriously?  Doesn't your cleaning company do that?



About once a month they will clean the microwaves and fridges.  Normally it's up to any tm who has time or more than likely the operator.  I have cleaned those microwaves out and really wonder what people do at home when stuff splatters?  I have only once had to clean the fridges and I can tell you I nearly hurled. Glad I don't have that detail anymore.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 5, 2012)

thank you front end for being the source of team member drama....we, in softlines, have taken the crown for far too long. It's nice to be the "normal" side (even hardlines has more than we do). To that one cashier-I totally agree with the GSTL-so what if you decided to help at Starbucks on your 15....you were on your scheduled break from the lanes...you CHOSE to "help" back there. It's not like there was a line or anything. Starbucks TL-I like you as a person, have from the start when I trained you in softlines-but there is a reason, six months in, that your scores have plummeted, it's you.

I seem to miss all of the drama but to that one ETL who was fired/quit this week.....I hope you sue because what you said on the way out is the truth...our STL is that!!
to the other ETL....please, please, please don't let the rumors be true and you put in your two weeks. You have always been my favorite. But if it's true it's because you are destined for better!!


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 5, 2012)

Babytrees, I don't want drama at the front end!  I know you are referring to it at your store, but I don't want it at mine!  Apparently the GSTLs (who I haven't even worked with in the past couple of weeks) have been noticing cattiness.  So I ignore what little I have experienced...but get dragged into it?  What kills me is there are "four" of us, I only know of one other for sure and can guess another, and since they wouldn't name specific people or incidents, I haven't a clue what they are referring to.  But I'm supposed to cut it out, anyway and go tattle when I see something?  I'm too old for this crap.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 5, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Babytrees, I don't want drama at the front end!  I know you are referring to it at your store, but I don't want it at mine!  Apparently the GSTLs (who I haven't even worked with in the past couple of weeks) have been noticing cattiness.  So I ignore what little I have experienced...but get dragged into it?  What kills me is there are "four" of us, I only know of one other for sure and can guess another, and since they wouldn't name specific people or incidents, I haven't a clue what they are referring to.  But I'm supposed to cut it out, anyway and go tattle when I see something?  I'm too old for this crap.



I totally understand!! I actually don't want it anywhere in the store but it's nice to not be the ones who have it in softlines....seriously, it was worse than being in high school over on my side.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 5, 2012)

It makes me very glad I have three shifts in hard lines next week.  What slays me is that this was a night after minding my business and was perfectly uneventful.  And now, since it forced me to be late clocking out by 15 minutes, I will no longer be eligible for the fourth quarter attendance prizes.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 5, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> It makes me very glad I have three shifts in hard lines next week.  What slays me is that this was a night after minding my business and was perfectly uneventful.  And now, since it forced me to be late clocking out by 15 minutes, I will no longer be eligible for the fourth quarter attendance prizes.



well that stinks!! We don't get prizes for attendance....we have a lame store, I am thinking.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm going to ask hr if I'm still eligible next time I have a chance, because that shouldn't count against me because I was in the middle of clocking out when I was told not to and pulled off to told to knock off the cattiness that I didn't know existed.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Dec 5, 2012)

To two team members:
What is it going to take to get you to clean, super-zone, and generally work a little harder? I'm at a loss for how to improve your performance!


----------



## AmICrazy (Dec 5, 2012)

Reneeisxena said:


> About once a month they will clean the microwaves and fridges.  Normally it's up to any tm who has time or more than likely the operator.  I have cleaned those microwaves out and really wonder what people do at home when stuff splatters?  I have only once had to clean the fridges and I can tell you I nearly hurled. Glad I don't have that detail anymore.


It is good thing you are not at our store. Our lounge always looked great simply, because our clerical TM kept it that way. Now that she has moved on to bigger and better things I have yet to see anyone clean a single thing there. Our old clerical TM said tonight at going away/retirement dinner for another TL that our normal Swift driver saw her somewhere and wanted to know when she was coming back. He always comes up and uses our lounge and microwaves to fix his dinner before going to bed in his cab. In any event he said the lounge has never looked worse.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 5, 2012)

salesfloor10 said:


> To two team members:
> What is it going to take to get you to clean, super-zone, and generally work a little harder? I'm at a loss for how to improve your performance!



A cattle prod (set on high) works wonders...


----------



## trout (Dec 5, 2012)

To that one O/N team member who keeps taking wave down the light duty aisles and stacking boxes as high as you can go: You're damn lucky no one has fallen off a ladder trying to pull something down *knock on wood* Also, it's a fire code violation when boxes are stacked higher than the BR sprinklers. 
To that one PFresh TM: You are a godsend. Why you arent the CTL is beyond me. Always pushing, monarching and BS'ing the coolers and freezers when the other market guys wont and us in the back dont have time. You make shifts more enjoyable!


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 5, 2012)

To those two re-shoppers: Your personal hygiene is deplorable. Please excuse me while I breathe air and not your stench.

To that one cardboard guy: I know you're leaving soon and it would've been more helpful if I brought those cages back sooner, but we just filled them. The ETL-Log wanted us to wait until now to de-trash those pallets, so ***** to him about it and not me.


----------



## Darikona (Dec 7, 2012)

To my awesome Team lead.  Every time I see you cry from the overwhelming amount of work and no support you get, it breaks my heart.  You are the truest sense of the word, a team leader.  You are professional, you are demanding of good work.  But you also have a heart, and you listen and do what you can to accommodate and just make team members lives around you better, happier and funner.  I will miss you.   You deserve better, so many of you deserve better considering how much of your lives and soul you give to this company.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 7, 2012)

What do you mean I can't wear a Santa hat or an antler headband to work on the 24th?!  Half the fun of working on Christmas Eve in retail is getting to do that.  Grrr.


----------



## calimero (Dec 7, 2012)

To that Tm who packs the repack boxes  that we receive on the trucks ,could  you circle one number only ?  And if you hapen to circle one number ,could you actually circle the right one ! And  not to be ungratefull,but in those boxes ,could you avoid packing 1 hba and 15 pet items ,and circle the number for hba...that would be soooooo great !!!


----------



## Renandy (Dec 8, 2012)

I usually average 1.4 Red Cards an hr. my suggestions to others is, Use creative language that creates mystery like, "Are you aware of our 5% discount card"? the use your Red card as a prop, with your figer under the debit word on the card. 85% of individuals will purchase what they SEE vs what they hear. Then say, "Its NOT a credit card so there are NO credit checks of fees, its FREE". Then you have their attention and can go on sacking as you continue to tell them all the benifits of the Red Card. The most I have signed up in one day is 19. Signed 101 Cards in the month of OCT and 110 Red Cards in the month of NOV. Good luck



MrMrIce said:


> That's how I am. I live in a poor community where alot of times, the guests(I'm hispanic so not trying to be racist) just speak spanish and don't understand the whole credit card thing.
> 
> I tell them if they want to save 5% on all purchases by applying for a target red card, they ask if its a credit card, I say yes and they decline. I then immediately tell them if they are interested in a debit card, save 5% but no need for credit, still decline.
> 
> ...


----------



## LF3240 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks to whomever flexed in two more facings of the red, single-letter ornaments, we now have the ability for our guests to spell "TESTICLES" on the top row of the display.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 8, 2012)

LF3240 said:


> Thanks to whomever flexed in two more facings of the red, single-letter ornaments, we now have the ability for our guests to spell "TESTICLES" on the top row of the display.



We have no e or I , right now.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 8, 2012)

thank you to the TL who asked me who of the seasonal hires we should keep. It makes me feel better knowing you are listening to us.

to the softlines TMs in tonight-so glad none of you called out and we outnumbered hardlines 2 to 1 but that doesn't mean you could just stand around gabbing.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 9, 2012)

To apparently a bunch of TMs:  At the end of your shift, or when I call for them towards the end of the night, please bring your carts of strays up to me for sorting.  I was mega unhappy to find not one, not two....but SIX abandoned, full carts of strays on the floor last night 20 minutes before I left.  I was forced to leave quite a mess for the TM to sort through this morning.  And that's simply not fair.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 9, 2012)

To my ETL-Replenishment: It's Saturday night in December, we had a call-in and a NCNS, and we have over 40 carts of re-shop (not including softlines). No, we are not going to push the truck for you. You have more than enough TMs and the truck is small.

To the softlines re-shoppers: You ladies are AMAZING! You got all of the softlines re-shop done and came over to help us in hardlines.


----------



## VibeNup (Dec 9, 2012)

Renandy said:


> I usually average 1.4 Red Cards an hr. my suggestions to others is, Use creative language that creates mystery like, "Are you aware of our 5% discount card"? the use your Red card as a prop, with your figer under the debit word on the card. 85% of individuals will purchase what they SEE vs what they hear. Then say, "Its NOT a credit card so there are NO credit checks of fees, its FREE". Then you have their attention and can go on sacking as you continue to tell them all the benifits of the Red Card. The most I have signed up in one day is 19. Signed 101 Cards in the month of OCT and 110 Red Cards in the month of NOV. Good luck



That's interesting... and I have never heard of an average that high. We have a cashier who probably gets on average 1-2 a shift, and everyone in the store thinks that's impressive.. let alone 8-12. I am going to try your method in electronics. The only crappy part is when they don't have a blank check on them.


----------



## researchr (Dec 9, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> What do you mean I can't wear a Santa hat or an antler headband to work on the 24th?!  Half the fun of working on Christmas Eve in retail is getting to do that.  Grrr.



That must be store to store, we're allowed to.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 9, 2012)

researchr said:


> That must be store to store, we're allowed to.



They claim it's too distracting for the guests.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 9, 2012)

We have a cashier who has a staggering amount of the UGLIEST red Christmas sweaters - I'd say a different one for every day - and no one says a word.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 10, 2012)

We aren't even allowed a small Christmas pin on our shirt, apparently.


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 10, 2012)

thank goodness one of our cashiers doesn't work at your store. She always wears the most crazy outfits on holidays. We think it's weird and kind of out there but the guests love it!


----------



## lovecats (Dec 10, 2012)

We had a team member who used to wear those headbands with the wobbly things on them for the various holidays.  The guests loved it.  She was told to stop doing it as it was not "brand".  I actually had quite a few guests who complained to me about it.  (not that I, another lowly tm could do anything, but still...).


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Dec 10, 2012)

to that one electronics TM...

thanks for going out of your way and back stocked that whole smart cart of electronics backstock, i hate backstocking in there, and you did all of it! thanks!


----------



## Snook (Dec 10, 2012)

To this particular  TM...

You reek. Use some deodorant, please.


----------



## That Dude who Does Stuff (Dec 10, 2012)

To the meat cooler: **** you.

That is all.


----------



## AmICrazy (Dec 11, 2012)

Snook said:


> To this particular  TM...
> 
> You reek. Use some deodorant, please.



I know that we are not suppose to do this, but I did this on behalf of my mom when she was a cashier. I pretended to be a guest and sent in a guest comment via target.com. This comment was in regards to a female cashier that needed a little or was it a lot more than deodorant.


----------



## Snook (Dec 11, 2012)

That Dude who Does Stuff said:


> To the meat cooler: **** you.
> 
> That is all.



Haha, I'm dying to know. What happened now? Probably not related, but our other PA got stuck inside there once for about 10 minutes because she had just mopped and couldn't get enough traction on the ground to get the door open!


----------



## salesfloor10 (Dec 11, 2012)

To that one tm: if you don't stop lying to me, I will go over your head and make something happen. >:-|


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 11, 2012)

salesfloor10 said:


> To that one tm: if you don't stop lying to me, I will go over your head and make something happen. >:-|


*collects cutlery, wipes & bottles of degreaser*


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Dec 12, 2012)

To those evil snakes "tm's" at my store: I hope what goes around comes around and karma bites you all in the ass!


----------



## VibeNup (Dec 12, 2012)

To that one team member: Why are you so damn loud on the walkie? Every time you speak I must turn down my walkie, and then I forget to turn it back up and end up missing a call. The walkie does not need to be inside your mouth when you press the button. We can hear you perfectly fine.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 12, 2012)

VibeNup said:


> The walkie does not need to be inside your mouth when you press the button. We can hear you perfectly fine.


It's like the folks who have to put EVERYTHING IN CAPS!
Downshift. We're not blind, ya know....


----------



## GrumpyAP (Dec 13, 2012)

to the tl who blatently lies about 'being with a guest' ... how about you stop sitting on your ass and actually answer some buttons. I cannot run from electronics over to ****ing kitchen-wear because you are claiming to be helping a guest in electronics. I CALL BULL****. I service walk the bejebus out of this place, when i'm not flexing DS games, spider wrapping damn near everything, or explaining to little old ladies the differences in ipods. YOU ARE NOT BACK HERE. DONT EVEN FRONT.


----------



## PricingMaster (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds like a few TLs in my store


----------



## antivibe (Dec 13, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> to the tl who blatently lies about 'being with a guest' ... how about you stop sitting on your ass and actually answer some buttons. I cannot run from electronics over to ****ing kitchen-wear because you are claiming to be helping a guest in electronics. I CALL BULL****. I service walk the bejebus out of this place, when i'm not flexing DS games, spider wrapping damn near everything, or explaining to little old ladies the differences in ipods. YOU ARE NOT BACK HERE. DONT EVEN FRONT.



That sounds like everyone at my store

"We need backup at the checklanes!" - GSA/GSTL
"I'm with a guest!" - Everyone

"...who is responding?" - The attractive voice from the help buttons
"I'm with a guest, can someone help me out with that?" - Everyone


----------



## GrumpyAP (Dec 13, 2012)

The Anti Vibe said:


> That sounds like everyone at my store
> 
> "We need backup at the checklanes!" - GSA/GSTL
> "I'm with a guest!" - Everyone
> ...



I find it hilarious when this happens on a slow day. We haven't seen anyone except the guy rifling through all the matchbox cards and suddenly as soon as a 'fast service' button is hit, everyone is 'with a guest.' Oh for God's sake, you're all just sitting at TSC looking through takeout menus.


----------



## antivibe (Dec 13, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> I find it hilarious when this happens on a slow day. We haven't seen anyone except the guy rifling through all the matchbox cards and suddenly as soon as a 'fast service' button is hit, everyone is 'with a guest.' Oh for God's sake, you're all just sitting at TSC looking through takeout menus.



I just pictured this situation in my head

*setting up Ad at 4am*

TM 1: "Can someone help me out with a spill? I knocked down pasta sauce"
TM 2: "I'm with a guest"
TM 1: "......."


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 13, 2012)

On my way....


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Dec 13, 2012)

to all the Salesfloor team members, guest service, cashiers etc.... wow, i actually give you guys mad props for what you guys do everyday with guests.  today i ACTUALLY witnessed for the first time a guest flip out on my GSTL and another cashier.  that must be terrible dealing with that on a daily basis... ive always been flow and now backroom permeantly  so i never deal or see this kind of shizzz


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 13, 2012)

...and you should be VERY thankful you DON'T have to deal with such shizzz daily.


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 13, 2012)

the worst i think is when a fellow team member (usually from another store) flips out on you. I had someone basically threaten me today when I wouldn't do what he wanted. He swore that it was our policy and that his store would do it. When i told him he needed to go there then he was so rude that i wanted to kick him out! He says he's coming back tomorrow to finish this so my STL will be there when he does and will be taking care of it.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 13, 2012)

Which begs the question, why DIDN'T they go to their own store?
My STL would laugh those types right outta the store.


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 13, 2012)

Because what he wanted was against policy. He kept throwing in my face that he was a team member but if I won't do it for a guest I'm not going to do it for you.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Dec 13, 2012)

To everyone who refuses to backstock when they're pushing pulls...
Just... just do the damn backstock. Picking crap up off the floor takes time away from the zone and everything else! Plus, I suspect that guests buy less when they feel like klutzes because they can't pluck one shirt from the rack without knocking down three.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 14, 2012)

To that one Guest Service closer: You are so lucky I didn't open those yogurts and leave them on your counter after I found them in a re-shop cart(!).

To whoever opened P-Fresh the next morning: I hope those yogurts didn't open on you before they landed in the compactor. And I'm sorry that our co-workers are idiots.



VibeNup said:


> To that one team member: Why are you so damn loud on the walkie? Every time you speak I must turn down my walkie, and then I forget to turn it back up and end up missing a call. The walkie does not need to be inside your mouth when you press the button. We can hear you perfectly fine.



One of my TLs does that. And she talks way too close to it so she's both loud and fuzzy.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 14, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> Because what he wanted was against policy. He kept throwing in my face that he was a team member but if I won't do it for a guest I'm not going to do it for you.



If you happened to get their name & store# off the discount? That when the fun really begins, your stl or etl he has a chat with that tm's hr or stl...


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 14, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> If you happened to get their name & store# off the discount? That when the fun really begins, your stl or etl he has a chat with that tm's hr or stl...



And then they come here to start calling people names after they've been termed?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 14, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> And then they come here to start calling people names after they've been termed?


bingo!


----------



## lovecats (Dec 14, 2012)

Softlines Ninja said:


> To everyone who refuses to backstock when they're pushing pulls...
> Just... just do the damn backstock. Picking crap up off the floor takes time away from the zone and everything else! Plus, I suspect that guests buy less when they feel like klutzes because they can't pluck one shirt from the rack without knocking down three.



:this:  I hate working softlines because of this. It's rediculous!


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 14, 2012)

To that ETL who keeps handing out different Redcard flair every week: stop it.  If you haven't noticed, we never wear it again after the first day you give it to us.  Most of us have a fine collection as it is, and we don't feel the need to wear any of it.  Believe me, no guest is going to be inspired to sign up for a Redcard simply because I have the flair on.  However, because you handed me two Redcard apps today, you are forgiven.  Until next week when you give me more flair to add to my collection.

To whoever in my store can answer this: WHY are we still hiring seasonal cashiers/flow team members?  Christmas is in a week and a half.  Our two week out schedule saw us all with less hours, and I'm sure it's about to get worse.  Are you either planning on hiring people for two weeks or getting rid of every single seasonal person we currently have?  We have some good ones to choose from if you want to hire them permanently.  So for the love of God, what is up?!


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 14, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> If you happened to get their name & store# off the discount? That when the fun really begins, your stl or etl he has a chat with that tm's hr or stl...



he actually came back today to argue again about it! the GSTM called me up there and he got super mad when i walked up. I called my STL the minute i saw him and then a very entertaining conversation went on. About an hour later i walked back into the offices to look up a receipt and heard my STL having a heated conversation with his STL. 20 minutes later I had a phone call from that STL who apologized and said it would be taken care of. 
Normally I wouldn't care but after being called so many names from him he deserves to get in trouble!


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 14, 2012)

Maybe Greenmachine345's boyfriend?


----------



## likethewind (Dec 14, 2012)

To that one tl...  Why can't you just joke around with me every now and then?  Why are you so shy around me?  Yes, I know you're higher up on the chain than most and have lots more on your plate but damn it I just think you're adorable and hate that your team jokes and plays around with me while you just stand there most of the time looking awkward >.<


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 14, 2012)

TM over the walkie: do we sell tyedying kits?
Me: no, we don't sell tyedying supplies.
TM: so, do we sell the kits?
I had to take a deep breath before I continue on that conversation without laughing or being sarcastic.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 14, 2012)

Over the walkie: Does anyone know if we have "Elf on the Shelf"?

TM 1:"No shelf elfs at this time"

Rather confused walkie person."What"

TM 2: There are no elves on the shelf.

Even more confused walkie person: No I mean, do we have the book "Elf on the shelf"

TM 1: That shelf is currently empty.

Walkie person: Do we have the book or not?


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Dec 15, 2012)

TM: Backroom do you copy

ME: go ahead

TM: 309-78-1243

ME: -_____________________-


----------



## Barcode (Dec 15, 2012)

xPLUGZ said:


> TM: Backroom do you copy
> 
> ME: go ahead
> 
> ...



haha I lol'd ;D


----------



## VibeNup (Dec 15, 2012)

Someone over the walkie: "Do we carry vibrators?"
*short silence*
TM: "Uh.. you mean those little massages? Yeah they are on an endcap near the Pharmacy."
Person over the walkie: "No, no. Vibrators, as in those things you stick in your vagina."
*long silence*...

This legit happened awhile back. To this day, no one knew who asked that question.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 15, 2012)

VibeNup said:


> Someone over the walkie: "Do we carry vibrators?"
> *short silence*
> TM: "Uh.. you mean those little massages? Yeah they are on an endcap near the Pharmacy."
> Person over the walkie: "No, no. Vibrators, as in those things you stick in your vagina."
> ...



Was it a male TM that asked this? hahaha


----------



## researchr (Dec 15, 2012)

VibeNup said:


> Someone over the walkie: "Do we carry vibrators?"
> *short silence*
> TM: "Uh.. you mean those little massages? Yeah they are on an endcap near the Pharmacy."
> Person over the walkie: "No, no. Vibrators, as in those things you stick in your vagina."
> ...



Was it that guy who stole a walkie from his store and would ask things from the parking lot of another store?


----------



## VibeNup (Dec 15, 2012)

It was a guy, and yeah it HAD to of been something crazy like that, because I just don't see how someone could of said it that seriously, not to mention we never found out who asked it. Makes for a funny story though.:excited:


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 15, 2012)

To the ETL who praised a TM over the walkie for "vibing a guest" in her loud sing-song voice: That phrase rang out from the GSTL's walkie while I was near 2 older ladies. 
They looked at each other confused before one asked the other WHAT it was they were "doing to a guest".


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 16, 2012)

Dear LOD, I know you are ticked off at the world of Spot.  In the past three shifts I have seem you, you have been gloomy, moody, and hiding in your office which is the exact opposite of your usual self.  So, that said, thank you for letting me borrow a box cutter...but please....I don't think Red works at our store, and I don't want to explain how I know all the things degreaser can be used to clean up.....


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 16, 2012)

VibeNup said:


> It was a guy, and yeah it HAD to of been something crazy like that, because I just don't see how someone could of said it that seriously, not to mention we never found out who asked it. Makes for a funny story though.:excited:



I just knew it had to be a guy lmao.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 16, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> ....I don't think Red works at our store, and I don't want to explain how I know all the things degreaser can be used to clean up.....


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 16, 2012)

redeye58 said:


>



I really thought of you the day they wanted me to find a home for a bunch of knife sets that have gone clearance that had no room on their home location or on a clearance endcap for them and really didn't want me to come back to the back with them on my flat...I just thought to myself, "if Red were here, she would know what to do with them..."


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 16, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I really thought of you the day they wanted me to find a home for a bunch of knife sets that have gone clearance...I just thought to myself, "if Red were here, she would know what to do with them..."


*tucks them under her apron while looking around furtively & darting back to FA*


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 16, 2012)

Red, did you take my clearance knifes?


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Red, did you take my clearance knifes?


*strolls by with a "Who, moi?" expression*


----------



## artforoxygen (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh man, the crap you discover when you come back from college:
1] You. Not only do I know all about your patterns of being a skank, but you're useless. Learn to do your job, do it right, and gtfo the backroom if you can't handle it.
2] If you ever tell me you can't do a guest pull because you're still trying to finish the CAFs I will make your life miserable. Those guests were waiting 10 minutes. There is NO excuse for it. That's S one, anything else is going right to the LOD/TL

Annnnnnd for the system kicking me out at 9pm from cashing, wtf? 5 hours later I suddenly can't cash because I'm not in the store's system? Should've caught that a little bit sooner if you were going to kick me out.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 17, 2012)

to those gstl's/gsa's who make sure to ask for a specific hardlines area but not softlines when asking for a price check(i.e., small appliances vs. softlines...need a price check) why? Seriously, the new Etl-GE and I are already becoming friends because I was so frustrated with one of you today.  It was awesome though because she got to see me covering both your butts by jumping in behind the counter at GS...thanks for making me look good!!

to that one tm-I put myself in time out so that I wouldn't slap you silly...stop following me around and wrecking my work. But again, thanks for making me look good....I did my 3 projects AND helped on your one because you were so slow.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 17, 2012)

oh, and to the now 3 TM's (including the one who followed me around today)gunning for the brand position....STOP!! There is no open position. There are only 4 brand positions in sofltines and depending on who you ask there are already 4 (there is some debate on the 4th one TL says the shoe one is brand  the other (who she is aligned with) says she is a specialist...and the difference is?) I am the 4th (currently not assigned a specific area....and I am okay with that as I am getting mainly days) and for almost a year they worked with just 2 brand members.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 18, 2012)

To that one cashier TM: you're seasonal, and you're good.  I'm not sure if they were planning to keep you, or if you were hoping to stay, but calling off for a long closing shift after putting the shift on the swap board and not finding someone?  Seriously, probably not your best move.


----------



## Snook (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, I had one of those (except she wasn't a newbie, so it was worse). Once she "forgot" to take off for her SISTER'S WEDDING, and didn't seem to think that was a problem, except she had to have that day off AFTER the schedule was out, of course. She was a FA TM, so of course there was no one available to  cover her. She seemed to think that if she put the shift up on the board, it wasn't her problem anymore and that calling off was somehow OUR problem because WE couldn't find anyone to cover for her. Jerk. Needless to say, she no longer works for Target and while she quit and walked out before her two weeks were up before she got fired, she is DEFINITELY ineligible for rehire.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 18, 2012)

OMG! Her SISTER works at MY store!!!


----------



## AmICrazy (Dec 19, 2012)

To the seasonal electronics TM it not your job to try and talk someone out of an item, just because you don't like it. Instead of getting your guest to buy the Playstation, rather than the Xbox you ended up causing them to go next door to Best Buy to the Xbox. It is a shame that you don't work on commission.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 20, 2012)

to that one team member-I don't believe your choice of hair color was supposed to make me laugh....but it did. You look like Thing 1 (or 2, take your pick)from Dr. Seuss.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Dec 20, 2012)

To that one ex-TM...
You would have saved us a bit of grief if you had just quit the first time you called in on this streak. With all of your call-ins and then your no call no shows, we've been chronically understaffed.
To the other TM who keeps calling in...
I really hope everything's OK! You're a great TM and I'd hate for Target to drop you because of whatever's going on with you right now.


----------



## Softlines Doll (Dec 21, 2012)

To that one TM...
When our LOD did the reshop challenge for a DVD... yeah, I couldn't help but notice you stashed most of your cart's hangables in the Liz Laing racks. You know, since I had already zoned that and everything. I hope your $5 prize was worth my hatred.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 21, 2012)

Softlines Doll said:


> I hope your $5 prize was worth my hatred.



I'll bet it was a terrible movie.


----------



## Barcode (Dec 21, 2012)

To that new gsa transfer.... Seriously you are tripping some major power trip balls... Chill out, because people (myself included) think you are an uber tool.


----------



## itvgeo (Dec 21, 2012)

To the backroom team member, I was only to help you pull CAFs. You were the one who is reponsible for them. But you took your break *without* telling me and wonder why I didn't ask for help. It's because I thought you were still pulling CAFS that was only supposed to be done in 45 minutes! You, like many team members, have poor communications skills.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 21, 2012)

to that one GSTL-I have not liked you from the start but to come in and walk back out (from what I have heard) for your other job the week before Christmas is just insane. But maybe there will be a GSTL position opening up soon and I like the new ETL-GE....thanks for the opportunities to look good!!


to the management-I guess I am a favorite after all...or maybe you all are tired of my squeaking. 

to the uppity muckity muck who came into our store this week on an unexpected visit. PLEASE learn to talk to the team members and not the ETL's (esp.the HR one)and their minions....or maybe you were just getting ammunition to fire this etl....I am sure it's the former, but I shall dream of that Christmas miracle.

to that TL-why the heck do you think every time I am telling you something lately that I am accusing you of something? I like you and don't quite get why you are so paranoid.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 22, 2012)

To the ETL-HR and your minion....I'm certain that whatever you had to discuss with each other was soooo important, but the minion was the only one in the whole store who could do what needed to be done to assist a guest.  And after we finally figure out you two are off chatting with your walkies off?  You still tell us that you will be out in a few minutes....while the guest is STILL waiting!  Meanwhile the STL is squawking on the walkie to get the minion out of the office and assisting the guest, and since the STL isn't the one knocking on the door (because they are off assisting guests) you put the rest of us off.

 Guests come first.  You two can status together later....I promise.  I really hope the STL told you both to knock that crap off.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Dec 22, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Guests come first.  You two can status together later....I promise.  I really hope the STL told you both to knock that crap off.



this may be a rookie question, but what's status mean precious?
#tooMuchHobbit


----------



## likethewind (Dec 22, 2012)

To my SL team:  Stop giving me dirty looks and talking about me behind my back while you all are sorting through our mountains of reshop (I can hear you guys "whispering").  I'm not helping you with reshop because I had specific instructions on what I had to do that day by our ETL/TL.  You all can complain all you want, but the fact is, my area is a lot harder to keep up than any of yours.  This was proven by how it started falling apart when I wasn't back there for three consecutive days due to helping with reshop from the start of my shift, to the end. And if you all are so offended by that and it's "so unfair", take it up with the people who sternly told me "do not help with reshop today."  

Also, stop constantly making fun of me for being "so skinny" and rolling your eyes when I walk up asking why I always have to come in looking "perfect" in your sarcastic tones.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Dec 22, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> this may be a rookie question, but what's status mean precious?
> #tooMuchHobbit



Status: Telling what is going on in the store.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 22, 2012)

Please don't spray your perfume on in the locker area.  You make it smell like a whore house.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Dec 23, 2012)

To that special TM: it's good that you are younger than I am, and good for you for showing up in a full face of makeup most days. You have that whole "no-b.s.", strictly business attitude down pat, unless you're busy talking to your friends, or other team members, or on your phone. We rarely encounter each other much anymore, which is all the same for me, BUT...

On the rare occasions when i do have a reason to speak with you, if it really helps you feel superior to me to get all snippy-snappy-yippy-yappy with me, that's cool. Makes you feel better about yourself to talk to me like it's my first day at ANY job, when i think i've been working as long as you've been living, okay, fine. You can give it a rest. You're probably fairly bright, and I don't know about your other qualities but if nothing else you might get a few more promotions, or get "discovered", or marry rich.  Any way you play it, with any luck in the coming months I won't have to deal with sparkling personality of yours half as much, even if it's only because of the decrease in hours...


----------



## babytrees (Dec 23, 2012)

to the closing LOD tonight......ARRRRRRRRGGH!! It's the weekend before Christmas and you are still sitting in your office? And what about all the team members just goofing off?

To the softlines team-you almost all rocked tonight!! We surpassed sales goal by at least 30 grand and our store looks like it but going through hardlines we did good!!

to those hardline team members....you are the reason we didn't get to leave until after 1:00 AM tonight....when a guest says they aren't leaving the store until they find their keys (AFTER closing...way after) you don't walk them around the store looking for them. You also do an area check when asked (I ended up doing area checks for mens, shoes, infant hardlines, toys, electronics, sporting goods, and seasonal)


----------



## ThatAPguy (Dec 23, 2012)

To that one new hardlines team member: Learn how to use your PDA to do an item search! You ask if we sell or where an item is 10 times more than any other new TM! Then you complain that TM's on the salesfloor are mean to you? Maybe that's because you don't actually help any guests, you just pass them off to anyone who answers you on the walkie!


----------



## AmICrazy (Dec 23, 2012)

ThatAPguy said:


> To that one new hardlines team member: Learn how to use your PDA to do an item search! You ask if we sell or where an item is 10 times more than any other new TM! Then you complain that TM's on the salesfloor are mean to you? Maybe that's because you don't actually help any guests, you just pass them off to anyone who answers you on the walkie!



Used a flow TM that did that. Someone thought it would be a great idea to give them walkies to answer calls and the like. This flow TM would call for assistance when all the guests wanted was to know where the restrooms were. Also many times the items there were looking for were right in front of him, but because he never stopped to asked what they were looking for he ended wasting everyone's time.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 23, 2012)

That's the ones you b!tch-slap 'til they drop the walkie & run.


----------



## AmICrazy (Dec 23, 2012)

babytrees said:


> to that one team member-I don't believe your choice of hair color was supposed to make me laugh....but it did. You look like Thing 1 (or 2, take your pick)from Dr. Seuss.



Our GSTL colored her hair bright red, as part of "Red Card," challenage. Then she buzzed it off after getting tired of the color. I glad to see that she is going to run the Target Cafe, as your replacement it much more liked by many of the TMs. For me he is just more laid back and nows how when to take a chill pill. He knows that it is not all about the front lanes and that often our sales floor TMs are just too busy with guests to respond to back-up calls. Just wished we could call for a back-up zoner in softlines. I sure she would find some reason for her people not to have to respond even if they are just standing and picking their noses.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 24, 2012)

To my TLs, ETLs, STL, and a few random TMs: Thank you for the card. You guys made me feel special.

To my re-shop co-captain: You are a colossal tool and I am glad to not be working directly with you anymore.


----------



## Snook (Dec 24, 2012)

To my leadership: I've been with Target for three years, and this is the first time I got not one, but two Christmas cards from management. One was from all the TL's, and the other one was from my STL and it looked like he signed it on behalf of some DTL's because I didn't recognize their names, haha. It's small, but I do appreciate it. Makes me feel that I made the right decision to switch to PA a few months ago...I finally feel like I'm not invisible anymore. 

But, on another note:

Dear fellow TM: IT'S CHRISTMAS FRICKIN EVE. You know how busy it is. It was probably not the best use of judgement to help BR backstock all of the truck instead of doing guest-oriented tasks. I get that it was a massive truck and there was only one guy doing it, but that's HIS job. The floor was practically empty and I was going crazy trying to get the massive pulls out. I sort of clued you in that I needed help; I don't often ask for it, but when I do...I NEED IT. You should have known a bit better. Oh well. You're generally fantastic to work with and always work hard, but I admit that I was thinking some very un-Christmas-y thoughts towards you today.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 24, 2012)

To my TL: you knew I'd been preoccupied this Christmas & this had been a pretty rough year for my family. You've lent a kindly ear when needed & gave me a nice gift I could share with my husband & boys. I'm glad I moved to your team.


----------



## missionimpossible (Dec 24, 2012)

Snook said:


> To my leadership: I've been with Target for three years, and this is the first time I got not one, but two Christmas cards from management. One was from all the TL's, and the other one was from my STL and it looked like he signed it on behalf of some DTL's because I didn't recognize their names, haha. It's small, but I do appreciate it. Makes me feel that I made the right decision to switch to PA a few months ago...I finally feel like I'm not invisible anymore.
> 
> But, on another note:
> 
> Dear fellow TM: IT'S CHRISTMAS FRICKIN EVE. You know how busy it is. It was probably not the best use of judgement to help BR backstock all of the truck instead of doing guest-oriented tasks. I get that it was a massive truck and there was only one guy doing it, but that's HIS job. The floor was practically empty and I was going crazy trying to get the massive pulls out. I sort of clued you in that I needed help; I don't often ask for it, but when I do...I NEED IT. You should have known a bit better. Oh well. You're generally fantastic to work with and always work hard, but I admit that I was thinking some very un-Christmas-y thoughts towards you today.


If it was blackline then big ups to him for helping, if it was just truck push b/s, then get your behind to the floor.


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 25, 2012)

Snook said:


> To my leadership: I've been with Target for three years, and this is the first time I got not one, but two Christmas cards from management. One was from all the TL's, and the other one was from my STL and it looked like he signed it on behalf of some DTL's because I didn't recognize their names, haha. It's small, but I do appreciate it. Makes me feel that I made the right decision to switch to PA a few months ago...I finally feel like I'm not invisible anymore.
> 
> But, on another note:
> 
> Dear fellow TM: IT'S CHRISTMAS FRICKIN EVE. You know how busy it is. It was probably not the best use of judgement to help BR backstock all of the truck instead of doing guest-oriented tasks. I get that it was a massive truck and there was only one guy doing it, but that's HIS job. The floor was practically empty and I was going crazy trying to get the massive pulls out. I sort of clued you in that I needed help; I don't often ask for it, but when I do...I NEED IT. You should have known a bit better. Oh well. You're generally fantastic to work with and always work hard, but I admit that I was thinking some very un-Christmas-y thoughts towards you today.



At least you got the truck done.  Hadnt worked til friday in pfresh came in found all of truck push just sitting there palletized and my other PA saying they were leaving 2 hours before they were supposed to get off...so...awesome....


----------



## sjgiants23 (Dec 25, 2012)

To that one team member, 

I trained a seasonal market team member, and omg he was so ****in' stupid. He didn't know where any of our coolers where, and put bannas in the freezer. We had to qmos over 300 bannas. then he put dairy stuff in the freezer, and freezer in dairy. Where the **** does target find these people? After the couple times of him ****ing up, I made him five fo chips and cans, and then zone the pizza backwall for 6 weeks.


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 25, 2012)

sjgiants23 said:


> To that one team member,
> 
> I trained a seasonal market team member, and omg he was so ****in' stupid. He didn't know where any of our coolers where, and put bannas in the freezer. We had to qmos over 300 bannas. then he put dairy stuff in the freezer, and freezer in dairy. Where the **** does target find these people? After the couple times of him ****ing up, I made him five fo chips and cans, and then zone the pizza backwall for 6 weeks.



lol i know right.  The other day someone put all our pallets in long ways when the truck came in so it took up almost all the space in our rooms, and put produce in dairy probably because they couldnt fit produce in the wide way lmao.  I think a while ago someone also messed up what goes in what room and we had to qmos a bunch of stuff.  Also, only 300 Bananas?  I assume this was a pull and not the pallet that comes in because thats only 3 cases.


----------



## Snook (Dec 25, 2012)

pfreshdude said:


> lol i know right.  The other day someone put all our pallets in long ways when the truck came in so it took up almost all the space in our rooms, and put produce in dairy probably because they couldnt fit produce in the wide way lmao.  I think a while ago someone also messed up what goes in what room and we had to qmos a bunch of stuff.  Also, only 300 Bananas?  I assume this was a pull and not the pallet that comes in because thats only 3 cases.



Haha, our pFresh training is showing because the bananas was the thing that stood out to me the most.  Only 300? I often QMOS that many in a single cull.  (We donate our  bananas so we try and keep our quality VERY high).


----------



## OneGoodEar (Dec 26, 2012)

sjgiants23 said:


> To that one team member,
> 
> I trained a seasonal market team member, and omg he was so ****in' stupid. He didn't know where any of our coolers where, and put bannas in the freezer. We had to qmos over 300 bannas. then he put dairy stuff in the freezer, and freezer in dairy. Where the **** does target find these people? After the couple times of him ****ing up, I made him five fo chips and cans, and then zone the pizza backwall for 6 weeks.



Maybe he thought they were for frozen chocolate bananas.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 26, 2012)

Frozen bananas? 
Send 'em to Starbux for smoothies.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 26, 2012)

to Mother Nature (she is a tm in my eyes, a hormonal one, right now)-thanks for being a stinker.....I am certain all of the ground we made up in sales last weekend we lost because of you today.

to those 3 TM's who called out and the one who NCNS-good thing mother nature kept everybody away today because there were only 3 closers on SL tonight. To those 3 ladies- you all did great!! (almost made me gag saying that to one of them....she is the one I wanna slap every time she opens her mouth)

to my TL-I am so confused as to why you didn't want me to sort the umpteen carts back at the fitting room until they worked out some (there were only 4 sorted). I did as much rewrap as I could (got it down to one cart) but then the OCD in me couldn't stand it anymore and I did 4 or 5 carts(I also resorted the first 4 so they would be easier to reshop).


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 28, 2012)

It started as a joke.
The ETL loading up a a flat of AXE gift sets and I commented that it was so very wrong that Anarchy had been turned from a important political philosophy to a phreaking body spray.
The ETL took umbrage and said that anarchy was hardly a 'real' political ideal.
I said that Henry David Thoreau, Emma Goldman and Noam Chomsky would probably have a few things to say about that.
At which point I stopped talking because I was being stared at like I was growing horns.
These are young people, with educations, in a blue state, and they still think this is some kind of dangerous boogyman?


----------



## GrumpyAP (Dec 28, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> It started as a joke.
> The ETL loading up a a flat of AXE gift sets and I commented that it was so very wrong that Anarchy had been turned from a important political philosophy to a phreaking body spray.
> The ETL took umbrage and said that anarchy was hardly a 'real' political ideal.
> I said that Henry David Thoreau, Emma Goldman and Noam Chomsky would probably have a few things to say about that.
> ...



I'm pretty sure most of my ETL's have never read a book ever. I'm also pretty sure most of them haven't the foggiest idea what umbrage means.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 28, 2012)

Took umbrage, did he?
Tell 'im to put it back & get a clue.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 28, 2012)

Umbrage means offense or annoyance, & resentment, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 28, 2012)

To the GSA at the service desk tonight.  I told you there was an electric cart outside being snowed on.  It is now your problem.  No, I am not going to go track down the GSTL for you.  You have a walkie...track him or the cart attendant down yourself.  You have no right to ask me to do anything when I'm on my lunch (which you knew because I had my coat on and was wandering around with my car keys).

To the GSTL tonight.  Thank you.  I've missed working with you, and it's nice not to be treated like I'm an idiot.  I'm seriously going to miss you when you are on your three week vacation.


----------



## Barcode (Dec 29, 2012)

To that one GSA who is temporarily working at our store... Go **** yourself. Seriously.

And I thought I hated my boss? Now I know that you are my true Target Arch Nemesis.

Basically what happened, it was him and another TM BOTH closing service desk tonight and neither of them had done it before. I tried explaining to the best of my ability, but was blown off or constantly told "Well this is how we do it at ____ store". Even with 2 of them, service desk  became a hot mess, and I did try to at least meet him halfway by helping out where I could for a good 20 minutes before I did 239. To put the icing on the cake, he tried to tell me how to do my job and pretty much ordered me to clean up the hot mess at service desk and he would do 239 for me. I don't think I've ever had to raise my voice to anybody until now, and its definitely not very often that I have to order someone to do their job. Told my ETL-GE to get this fool in check before I flip on his ass.

Apparently hes been coaching our cashiers too, and even made one of them cry... What a ****ing tool.

I HOPE YOU ROT IN HELL YOU PIECE OF **** ****** **** YOU ****ING ****ER


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 29, 2012)

Go get'em, imz!


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 29, 2012)

Imerzan said:


> To that one GSA who is temporarily working at our store... Go **** yourself. Seriously.
> 
> And I thought I hated my boss? Now I know that you are my true Target Arch Nemesis.
> 
> ...



where the heck are your GSTL's during the things that go on with your GSA's???


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 29, 2012)

A GSA _coaching_ cashiers?
That's wrong on SO many levels....


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 29, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> A GSA _coaching_ cashiers?
> That's wrong on SO many levels....



I just had to coach a gsa for coaching a cashier. I was checking my email and heard some people arguing in a room but couldn't make out what they were saying or who it was and they walk out with the cashier really upset and the gsa telling her that "if she catches her doing it again she will be on a final warning!" It took everything inside of me not to flip out right then. The sad thing this gsa just doesn't like that cashier or some reason.


----------



## Barcode (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah he's coaching cashiers on Redcards performance and he's singling people out. Not sure if my gstls know or not, but they don't tell me anything. No gstl working last night, just me.

I'm pretty laid back with team members, but when power tripping punk ass *****es like this *** start ****ing with me, god it pisses me off....


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 29, 2012)

*gathering my cutlery & bottles of degreaser before heading to Imerzan's store*


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 29, 2012)

The scene:  front lanes.
The players: me (2:30-10:30), TM1 (3:30-10:30), TM 2 (4-10pm), (both of these geniuses are seasonal) supporting roles by other TMs and the GSTL.  After 4:30pm, it was just us three for cashiers.

Well...

So, at 4pm, it was me and another cashier, and the GSTL starts questioning where TM1 is.  No one has heard from him.  About 4:15pm, I ask the GSTL where TM2 is, getting wary about the fact that I was about to be the only cashier up front for the entire evening.  The GSTL said he wasn't sure, but hoped she would be along shortly.

Me:  Umm...you really think so?
GSTL:  I hope so!
Me:  Well, you know TM1 and TM2 live together and have a baby together...so, if one has NCNS, I wouldn't put much money on it.
GSTL: Wait, you aren't kidding...
Me: No.

*insert grumbling, groaning and random threats from both of us under our breath*

5pm...TM2 shows up claiming she misread the schedule.  Right.

Me: I am so happy to see you!
TM2: Wait, were you being sarcastic when you said that since I was an hour late since I misread my schedule?
Me (rather confused): No!  I really am happy to see you!  I wasn't looking forward to being the only cashier up here tonight!
TM2: What do you mean we're the only two?
Me: Umm, yes...without TM1 here, it was starting to look really bad.
TM2:  What?!  He didn't work tonight.
Me: Yes he did.
TM2: He must have misread the schedule, he didn't know.  Why didn't they call either of us to ask us where we were?  I was just napping and could have been here!  Besides, they know we have a baby and they can't schedule us at the same time!
Me: They stopped calling people a couple of years ago...and they just make due without to save on hours.
TM2: Well, we only have one car, and he has the baby, I need to call him and tell him to call in.

...later....

TM2:  Do you know if they've started laying people off yet?
Me: I don't think so.

All of this to say...I don't believe a damn word of it.  You *both* happened to misread your schedule today?  Bull.  I cannot believe they let you stay an hour later to make up for being an hour late.  And to be indignant that they scheduled you at the same time?  Sure, it won't happen often because he's mainly flow and you're a cashier...but there is no way they are going to be worried about making sure you two have adequate kid coverage. You were also the one who called in after putting hours up on the swap board and weren't able to find someone to take the hours. I hope they drop both of you like hot potatoes.


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 29, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> The scene:  front lanes.
> The players: me (2:30-10:30), TM1 (3:30-10:30), TM 2 (4-10pm), (both of these geniuses are seasonal) supporting roles by other TMs and the GSTL.  After 4:30pm, it was just us three for cashiers.
> 
> Well...
> ...



don't you just love people like that? 
Hopefully your store is like mine but we don't keep any seasonal people if they have been coached or need a coaching during their time. There was a cashier on our keep list and he was 30 minutes late to work today and etl-HR said to take him off because she pulled his attendance and he's been 5-10 minutes late about once a week.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

The number of regular employees who come floating in 5 minutes late at my store is probably just as long as those of us who are on time.  It seems to be the culture that no one says anything, and it just goes on.  Though the first time my GSTL and I talked about my performance after I was hired, he specifically mentioned how much he loved the fact that I'm always on time/early and am very conscious about my break times.  He said it's one of his biggest pet peeves.  But with the job being what it is, I guess you take what you can get when it comes to stuff like that.

Ironically, I think she was a few minutes late for even starting at 5pm.  *roll eyes*


----------



## stupid rules (Dec 30, 2012)

redandkhaki said:


> don't you just love people like that?
> Hopefully your store is like mine but we don't keep any seasonal people if they have been coached or need a coaching during their time. There was a cashier on our keep list and he was 30 minutes late to work today and etl-HR said to take him off because she pulled his attendance and he's been 5-10 minutes late about once a week.



This is where I'm different from most others. Oh you were 5-10 minutes late 3 times within the last 2 weeks? Don't worry about it because we kept you late every single shift you had! 

When I'm staying an hour and a half past schedule then I better not hear 1 damn word about me being late the next day.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 30, 2012)

5-10 minutes late I could live with if I hadn't seen you come in while talking on your cell, clock in, stow your stuff in a locker, chat a few minutes more before hanging up, chat up folks at TMSC, look at the posted schedule (without writing ANY of it down) before strolling out to the lanes WELL after your start time.
But hey, you clocked on time.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 30, 2012)

I do see in softlines tm's a lot. I can't touch them.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 30, 2012)

To my ETL-GE: Even though you're one of those fresh-out-of-college, happily naïve cheerleader types who is generally useless for anything, you really showed how helpful you can be in times of distress.

Thank you for cleaning up that Code Brown.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 30, 2012)

to the entire store-I am guessing there were a LOT of NCNS/call out's today for the management to be so desperate to call me at the start of the work week (2 hours after opening, even) where I am scheduled for more than 32 hours.....too bad I was in a different state, could have used the overtime.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 30, 2012)

babytrees said:


> too bad I was in a different state, could have used the overtime.


A state of euphoria?


----------



## babytrees (Dec 31, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> A state of euphoria?



yup!!


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 31, 2012)

To the GSTL....that cashier is nearly 6 months pregnant...could you not find someone else to get carts?!


----------



## Barcode (Jan 1, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To the GSTL....that cashier is nearly 6 months pregnant...could you not find someone else to get carts?!



Wow seriously? Please tell me that TM didn't end up having to do it


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Jan 1, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To the GSTL....that cashier is nearly 6 months pregnant...could you not find someone else to get carts?!



Nooooo. Thats just heartless.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 1, 2013)

She did.  I don't know if he knows she's pregnant.  It's hard to tell and being seasonal, it's not like we know their life stories. Had I been on the clock, I would have stepped in in her place, but I found out about this when I was passing through the TMSC on my lunch.  She seemed okay with it, but I certainly wasn't.


----------



## calimero (Jan 1, 2013)

To that one TM ,i like you ,but stop calling in because you have a headache or whatever else is going on ....stop leaving in the middle of your shift ! 
I was just offered your position by the stl !! And I have not made my decision yet ...


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 2, 2013)

To that ETL, I'm sorry you didn't notice the planogram called for backer paper.
I would have been been glad to tell you it was back there if you had asked.
Yea, I know the entire section is pegged.
In what way is that my problem?


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Jan 2, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> To that ETL, I'm sorry you didn't notice the planogram called for backer paper.
> I would have been been glad to tell you it was back there if you had asked.
> Yea, I know the entire section is pegged.
> In what way is that my problem?



Damn, your etl sets planograms?


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jan 2, 2013)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Damn, your etl sets planograms?



Omg, an ETL doing something other than talking about lunch plans?


----------



## babytrees (Jan 2, 2013)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Damn, your etl sets planograms?



both the SL and HL ETL's set in our store....I think all but our GE and HR (new one, old one did) do set planograms...not always but at least sometimes.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Hm. Yeah. Yyyyeeaaahhh...

How can I say...at my store, GSAs do coach cashiers. Me, since I am not perfect and have thusly landed on certain people's radar,I have been a recipient of such coaching. Now of course we are talking about verbal coachings here, which of course can always snowball into something much bigger/worse, BUT...hmmm....not to discount the role of GSAs or to disrespect the individuals filling those roles, I kinda just took my coachings and said OK, well, I didn't really get a lot of worthwhile revelations or new information from them, but if it helps my GSA feel better about what's going on with them...just shut up, put up, clock out, go home...


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 3, 2013)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Damn, your etl sets planograms?



Only seasonal, at a dead run, and when the PTL is on vacation.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Jan 3, 2013)

Our etls can't even bend down to tie their shoes.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not joking.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 3, 2013)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Our etls can't even bend down to tie their shoes.



that's what slip on shoes were invented for!!


----------



## calimero (Jan 3, 2013)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Our etls can't even bend down to tie their shoes.[/]
> 
> One etl couldn't figure out when to send me on lunch when he had his little breakout sheet ! I started at 5 am ,and have to take my lunch 5 hrs later ...he wanted me to go at 11!  I pointed out the flaw in his logic ,he had to recount  on his fingers ...


----------



## lovecats (Jan 3, 2013)

I will say that most of our etl's do pitch in and do actual work.  We do have a pretty good group this time.  Found out we're losing one of the best ones.  She's moving out of state.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 3, 2013)

to 2/3's of our AP dudes (4/5's if you include the "undercover" ones) you all rock!! To that one I have not included-you are the newest and the biggest tool!! The others tease me terribly about the nutter's but I know that they would (and have) dropped everything to make sure I am safe. You on the other hand, are rude, condescending prat!!

I had an incident with a family at the fitting room a few shifts back and one of the good ones came over in a hurry. Stayed around and made sure I was okay....then came back later and said "Undercover A and I were at the ready to come and escort those guys out." They also came running when I walkied "AP to the fitting room IMMEDIATELY." The prat would have gone the long way around the building, I think!!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 5, 2013)

To whoever determines hours for the departments....stop shafting hardlines!  Softlines had at least two people in the department at all times today, and hardlines only had two people for the entire day!  Of course zone and strays aren't going to get done with coverage like that.  And with that many people in softlines, they should be the ones coming first for back up.

To the hardlines girl tonight...I was thrilled they shuffled me back there to help out hardlines, but you have got to pick up the pace a bit.  And then you were whining about when other TMs have said that to your face?

To the electronics girl...I had places to be in hardlines...you taking 35 minutes for a 15 minute break is not helpful...and of course I can't leave the area until you find your way back.  And while I am honored you chose to confide in me what you did....I just don't have time to listen to it...especially since you took so long on your break and I am supposed to be some place else....


----------



## Barcode (Jan 5, 2013)

Softlines seems to get a lot more hours at my store also, however they are always drowning in reshop and their zone can be a nightmare.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 5, 2013)

True...but three times as many hours for softlines vs. hardlines seems a bit lopsided...especially when they still want one person to zone all of hardlines by the end of the night.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 5, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To whoever determines hours for the departments....stop shafting hardlines!  Softlines had at least two people in the department at all times
> 
> To the electronics girl...I had places to be in hardlines...you taking 35 minutes for a 15 minute break is not helpful...and of course I can't leave the area until you find your way back.


Welcome to my life in Pharmacy....35 minute "breaks" aren't that unusual for a couple of techs. Of course, that means some of us get the shaft for our breaks (usually me).


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 5, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> True...but three times as many hours for softlines vs. hardlines seems a bit lopsided...especially when they still want one person to zone all of hardlines by the end of the night.



Also I have been told that because most if not all of softlines has higher margins that they want more people over there.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 5, 2013)

AmICrazy said:


> Also I have been told that because most if not all of softlines has higher margins that they want more people over there.



I know they are trying to boost softlines sales...and that's fine.  But to have one person in the entire store for hardlines after 4pm (and 3 or 4 in softlines) is nothing short of cruel.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 5, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> I know they are trying to boost softlines sales...and that's fine.  But to have one person in the entire store for hardlines after 4pm (and 3 or 4 in softlines) is nothing short of cruel.



And when the GSTL calls for back-up, all 3 or 4 in softlines are conveniently "with a guest" or "covering the fitting room," so the LOD calls out the one person in hardlines, who is pulling a TV while covering electronics and has a line of 10 guests waiting at the boat.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 5, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> and when the gstl calls for back-up, all 3 or 4 in softlines are conveniently "with a guest" or "covering the fitting room," so the lod calls out the one person in hardlines, who is pulling a tv while covering electronics and has a line of 10 guests waiting at the boat.



this!


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Jan 5, 2013)

total opposite of my store!





Retail Girl said:


> I know they are trying to boost softlines sales...and that's fine.  But to have one person in the entire store for hardlines after 4pm (and 3 or 4 in softlines) is nothing short of cruel.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 5, 2013)

Today, we had 3 in hardlines(including electronics) & 2 softlines, one was the operator....then my Lod tells me, to call tm's in early. There was no extra payroll? We were super busy today!


----------



## babytrees (Jan 5, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> True...but three times as many hours for softlines vs. hardlines seems a bit lopsided...especially when they still want one person to zone all of hardlines by the end of the night.



it is completely the opposite in my store....softlines get the the short end of the stick...or the shaft, whichever you choose. Even price change gets more hours per person than we do.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 6, 2013)

oops, my bad....to that one prick of a new ETL...sorry I didn't realize you were an ETL....you act like a child and instead of trying to work with the rest of the team you seem to be happy with the fact that you are a prat. You didn't introduce yourself to anybody...just assume we know you, you are not a celebrity. Coming up and ordering guest services to switch the way the carts are sorted just because you want them to, without asking for their input or anybody else for that matter. It wasn't all that busy when you did it and it was still creating havoc...I am so glad that going to the STL (not me, somebody else) got it changed back before it got redickulous.


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Jan 6, 2013)

To the once TM now TL ... I know you are mad because I have corrected you a few times now.. .. It doesn't mean you have to pull me into your little "power room" and coach me every 2 days. You tell me i was too slow when we did all the Sales planners after Christmas? I guess you shouldn't have brought in all those untrained TMs that kept having to ask me questions to find signs, shippers a.s.o. because you were totally unprepared on your little project or to be unfound to be asked those questions. 
Today you pulled me into your "power room" again, AFTER MY Team Lead had left for the day... (coincidence? I think not) because I dared NOT to answer a call for the check lanes yesterday. It's not like we (my team) weren't up there 20 times PLUS already and I had to finish my workload which was already carrying over to today. YOUR ETL already found me at that time and asked me why i didn't respond... (my walky was turned down so I could finish up what I had to). All I could respond was: LEAD BY EXAMPLE because that is surely NOT what you all have been doing . THEN you bring up that I took a 22-27 minute break the OTHER day. Weren't you sitting at Starbucks with your husband on your LUNCH, which means you were PUNCHED out and NOT on the clock? I will have to discuss that with my HR person. When you told me to consider this as a CCA or CAA Or whatever it is I just shrug my shoulders and said "Ok", and you batted your little eyes at me and asked me if I had ANY questions. (HELL NO LADY, Let me get out of this room as fast as I can so I don't strangle you! I have no clue what these abbreviations stand for, maybe because I NEVER had one of those in the a little shy of 10 years with this company... but I also don't care). I think you have some sort of personal agenda with me. Not sure what or why, but it needs to quit... because I almost walked out today, needing this job badly i caught myself, but I'm not going to be treated like a POS just cause you think you can and because I just simply choose not to kiss your ass and do all your little TL errands for you. (BTW. your 3x5's on your cosmetics endcaps are still missing after 2 weeks. ... Can't wait for our DTL to come in and ask you about those). 
Stepping off my soap box now


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jan 6, 2013)

Dear TL:

Could you be slower at putting up an endcap? Mother of God, i've not been with Spot for a year yet and I can get this **** done faster than you. It's not that hard.

However, if this is your evil plot to waste an 8 hour shift ... hats off to you.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 6, 2013)

*pouring dreamcat an Irish creme & moving the cutlery away from her so I won't have to use the degreaser AGAIN*


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jan 7, 2013)

to the ETL HL, i hate you, no lie and so does everyone else that works there, please GTFO


----------



## lovecats (Jan 8, 2013)

To our lods over the weekend, you're both great.  We were short handed and you pitched in to help with the zone.  You do that all the time.  One of you was also lod last night and again just pitched in and helped.  We hope you never leave!


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 8, 2013)

to that one cashier:

I get that you want 40 hours a week. I get that you have worked there longer than most of the cashiers. But what you don't get is that your availability doesn't even allow for me to schedule you 40 hours a week. If i scheduled you for every single hour that you have open you would only get 27 hours a week. You also get people to work for you at least once a week, call in at least once every two weeks, or leave early about once a week. Why would you think that i would go out of my way to give you more hours when there are others who will actually come to work and stay for their whole shift?
Also, your attitude sucks. Fix all of these things and i would be happy to give you more hours!


----------



## mxrbook (Jan 8, 2013)

To that other cashier, no one is scheduled 9 to 5:30, Mon thru Friday.  That won't happen.  You ask for more hours, so I offer you a shift or offer to let you stay late and you refuse every time.

And, btw, asking to stay late when you've come in late doesn't count as being helpful/flexible.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 8, 2013)

We have like three cashiers who have been there forever who are not available after 5pm or on weekends.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 8, 2013)

i have a cashier who has worked there for 32 years and she can only work 8-1 m-f. She's one of the best cashiers i have. She's thinking about retiring and i'm really bummed.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 8, 2013)

To "the powers that be": how the heck do you expect us to get 25 NEW RxRewards members a DAY??? Really?!?! I don't think we have 25 guests a day that aren't ALREADY enrolled!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 8, 2013)

Dear ETL Hardlines,
I get it.
You're a jock.
You don't really get me and what you do get, you don't like very much.
Some where along the line you decided that since you don't care for my politics then I can't really do my job very well.
So far I've pretty much proved you wrong but there have been gotcha moments that you've just loved.
When that happens I just smile, nod my head and feel my stomach start eating itself.
Glad I have meds for that.
You also seem to enjoy making jokes about "people being lazy"  or "don't take a nap now."
I haven't taken my 15 minute breaks in a very long time so bite me.
You have no friends among the TLs or TMs.
In general your attitude and demeanor makes you abrasive, abusive and a very bad manager.
I have been patient and trying very hard to train you but have just about reached the end of my rope.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 8, 2013)

to that same cashier:

We are not friends on facebook for a reason. Do not send me messages telling me what you want me to schedule you when i do the schedule tomorrow. 
And if i don't respond to that message do not send me another one. or a third. or a forth. I'm obviously ignoring them for a reason!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow...just...no.  I would never send any of my supervisors a message on FB regarding anything work related!  Boundaries, much?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 8, 2013)

redandkhaki said:


> i have a cashier who has worked there for 32 years and she can only work 8-1 m-f. She's one of the best cashiers i have. She's thinking about retiring and i'm really bummed.



They may be on social security. They are only allow to work so many hours a week.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Jan 8, 2013)

redandkhaki said:


> i have a cashier who has worked there for 32 years and she can only work 8-1 m-f. She's one of the best cashiers i have. She's thinking about retiring and i'm really bummed.



Wow, someone who has me beat by a couple years.  LOL!  Offer her a 3 day week to keep her!  

I've got a couple decades to go until SS kicks in....damn.


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Jan 8, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> *pouring dreamcat an Irish creme & moving the cutlery away from her so I won't have to use the degreaser AGAIN*


No worries, you can keep your degreaser put away ... "they" aren't worth getting in trouble over... 
 I'm not sure if I could go on the breakroom in prison, i'd miss you all way too much


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Jan 8, 2013)

redandkhaki said:


> to that same cashier:
> 
> We are not friends on facebook for a reason. Do not send me messages telling me what you want me to schedule you when i do the schedule tomorrow.
> And if i don't respond to that message do not send me another one. or a third. or a forth. I'm obviously ignoring them for a reason!



... that's not right!


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jan 8, 2013)

Dear ETL-Hardlines:

You are a jock. I stole this from another TBR member because well, it fits.

I don't like you. You like to make bull**** requests like 'just go ahead and PTM all of Toys while you are the only one working electronics, if you could just knock that out that would be great.' Your stupid OfficeSpace-esque management techniques reek of some guy who was hungover through his Business Management 101 courses. I'm at least 5 years older than you and twice as educated. How about you show people some respect and then we might think about returning it to you. You don't get to just jump into a role and demand the world begin rotating around you.

That. dog. don't. hunt.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 8, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> They may be on social security. They are only allow to work so many hours a week.



There's a hardlines TM at my store who is in that boat. He is the only reason I get any hardlines hours nowadays.



SpiderKeyPeon said:


> Dear ETL-Hardlines:
> 
> You are a jock. I stole this from another TBR member because well, it fits.
> 
> ...



Does your ETL-Hardlines look like this?


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 8, 2013)

To my GSTL: There are four TMs scheduled to cash right now. So why am I the only one actually cashing? I have a line all the way to the jewelry boat! I know there's a lot of SSS re-shop, but if Mrs. Coverall isn't covering Guest Service or Food Ave., we need her at the lanes. Ok, [GSA who's done in 239] is helping at Guest Service because they're busy too. Then there's [cashier] who does everything she can to avoid cashing. WTF?!

And ONE closer in hardlines? Absolutely, undeniably unacceptable. (Yes, I know some of you have this on a regular basis, but my store is A+, not ULV.)


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 10, 2013)

Excuse me...could one of you in softlines please get your head out of your butt?:

Me (on walkie): softlines.
SFTM1: go ahead for softlines.
Me: can you switch to two please?
SFTM1: switching
Me: I need numbers for product xyz.  It has this many in it, blah, blah, blah, I don't have a dpci, and it isn't in the register when I scan it.
*silence*
*lanes begin to back up, I hit the button for additional cashiers*
*more silence, no response to back up, lines building*
Me: (still on two) do you copy that?
SFTM2: how can I help you?
Me: umm, SFTM1 was supposed to be getting numbers for me for product xyz, but he is no longer answering.
SFTM2: ok, I'll head back there.
Me: ok, thank you.
*lanes build up some more, I hit button for additional cashiers since no one came the first time*
SFTM2: SFTM1 is on his way up to help you.
Me: thank you.
*SFTM1 jumps on a lane, I stare at him incredulously*
Me: umm, I thought you were helping me with those numbers for softlines.
SFTM1: oh, you still need help.
Me: yes.
*SFTM1 steps off lane that is now full of guests, scans product for me with pda*
SFTM1: it's not in the system.
Me: yes, that's the problem.
SFTM1: well, you'll need to find someone else to help you, I'm on a lane.
*searches in strays bin for random alcohol left behind, and wonders why the GSA has conveniently disappeared as well.*
Me: softlines?
*silence*
HLTL (walking by): do you need help?
Me: yes, I need numbers for this, and apparently softlines is unable to help.
*HLTL goes off to find numbers...finally comes back with new numbers, which of course don't work, and goes off to find new ones.  Meanwhile, I'm praying that he thinks to call up the numbers to me this time.*
*We finally find numbers and get this poor guest going.*
GSA (finally appearing out of no where): I'm sorry, did you need help? I lost my walkie.

I mean, really?


----------



## babytrees (Jan 10, 2013)

babytrees said:


> oops, my bad....to that one prick of a new ETL...sorry I didn't realize you were an ETL....you act like a child and instead of trying to work with the rest of the team you seem to be happy with the fact that you are a prat. You didn't introduce yourself to anybody...just assume we know you, you are not a celebrity. Coming up and ordering guest services to switch the way the carts are sorted just because you want them to, without asking for their input or anybody else for that matter. It wasn't all that busy when you did it and it was still creating havoc...I am so glad that going to the STL (not me, somebody else) got it changed back before it got redickulous.




again...my bad!! It didn't get changed back and it's a fluster cluck over there.  AND....PHEW!!! You are only our temporary prick of an ETL


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 10, 2013)

If you change our bins around, you are asking for trouble.  This means half the people will put them in the old place, and half the people will put them in a new place...and it ends up a serious mess.  The bins must never be changed.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 10, 2013)

RG- I totally understand your frustration with SL's on that one...our problem as SL's is when the GSA's/GSTL's call for softlines and don't state which department....hardlines always gets a specific dept. not us. Unless there is only one of us on the floor it would be helpful to know which one of us you need to answer. I am not up to hoofing it from RTW to the far corner of men's if there is someone who is closer.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 10, 2013)

To the ETL-HR, at what point does it make sense for me to kill myself doing 60 to 70 hours worth of work in a 40 week only to have you cut me down to 25 hours the next week?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 10, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Excuse me...could one of you in softlines please get your head out of your butt?:
> 
> Me (on walkie): softlines.
> SFTM1: go ahead for softlines.
> ...


I am hl, but I will help you in softlines. Grabbing the sl operator to help me find it, if I can't find in 60 seconds. Or less. Guests pay my check..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 10, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> To the ETL-HR, at what point does it make sense for me to kill myself doing 60 to 70 hours worth of work in a 40 week only to have you cut me down to 25 hours the next week?


To etl-hr, here is my stuff..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 10, 2013)

babytrees said:


> RG- I totally understand your frustration with SL's on that one...our problem as SL's is when the GSA's/GSTL's call for softlines and don't state which department....hardlines always gets a specific dept. not us. Unless there is only one of us on the floor it would be helpful to know which one of us you need to answer. I am not up to hoofing it from RTW to the far corner of men's if there is someone who is closer.



I will help you....team effort!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 10, 2013)

I appreciate any help I can get!  I totally get calling for the specific department...and I normally do.  But regardless, if that is the reason that two TMs flaked out on helping me, we have issues.  SL & HL have to help each other answer calls all the time at my store...ULV means there isn't much room for too many guests needing help at once.  And HLM, no softlines operator.  You commit yourself all the way in when helping out!  Bwahahaha.


----------



## mxrbook (Jan 11, 2013)

Shortly after the first SLTM flaked, I'd be going, "Uh, what do you think the price of xyz is, dear guest?"  If the guest had no idea, I'd make up a price.  End of discussion,.  No one, not the SLTMs, you, the GSTLs, the guests, no one has time for that. 

For your guest, for the guests behind the guest, for the TMs and for yourself, may be the VIBE be with you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 11, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> I appreciate any help I can get!  I totally get calling for the specific department...and I normally do.  But regardless, if that is the reason that two TMs flaked out on helping me, we have issues.  SL & HL have to help each other answer calls all the time at my store...ULV means there isn't much room for too many guests needing help at once.  And HLM, no softlines operator.  You commit yourself all the way in when helping out!  Bwahahaha.



No problem. It will take a minute longer.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 11, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> Shortly after the first SLTM flaked, I'd be going, "Uh, what do you think the price of xyz is, dear guest?"  If the guest had no idea, I'd make up a price.  End of discussion,.  No one, not the SLTMs, you, the GSTLs, the guests, no one has time for that.
> 
> For your guest, for the guests behind the guest, for the TMs and for yourself, may be the VIBE be with you.



Can't do that...our store is all over no bar codes for anything not in one spot, and I'm not getting in trouble because the rest of the team is off doing whatever.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jan 11, 2013)

It does help to call for a specific department. I guess my old store is lucky they have a great softlines team (minus one TL) that usually was able to figure out what GS was calling for.  I was one of the more obnoxious ones at GS who would be overly descriptive so they could find it. 

When I was sales floor, I can remember running all over the store when I was in softlines because our hardlines team mysteriously disappeared from time to time. We'd be zoning in boys and then helping back up in electronics (before our remodel, when it was by the pharmacy). It goes both ways! fft:


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh definitely...this was just one of those times when about three people dropped the ball (I also have issues with the GSA for losing her walkie and hanging around the service desk too much to notice there was a back-up).

I should have said "softlines specific department" but for some reason I blanked on the department when I called for them (not sure why).

I try to do that with phone calls when I'm at guest services, but it's a bit harder then (for both hardlines and softlines) because the guest calls, I can barely understand them, and by the fourth time I've made them repeat what they want, I figure it's best to just pass it to the generic department and let them figure it out (instead of ticking off the guest even more).  I also don't know softlines well enough to know girls, boys, RTW, and men's...IE, is there a junior's dept?  Where does girls end and women's begin when people are trying to describe something to me?  Softlines remains a bit of a mystery, but I do my best.


----------



## StaticSun (Jan 11, 2013)

As a GSA, I find it mind-boggling that another GSA could loose their walkie - let alone be bored enough to be hanging out at GS.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 11, 2013)

juniors is called sportswear(i think). its right next to rtw/fitting room at my store.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 11, 2013)

StaticSun said:


> As a GSA, I find it mind-boggling that another GSA could loose their walkie - let alone be bored enough to be hanging out at GS.



We have two GSAs who each spend more time at GS more than the others do combined.  The one in question is a new GSA and fully admits she goes to GS because she is more comfortable there (her primary work center for a long time).  The other one just likes to "help" and, come to think of it, I've noticed doesn't spend as much time in the control room as she used to....which makes me think she was told to stop hiding in there and doesn't know what to do with herself.  Honestly, I prefer to be left to my own devices at GS and appreciate when the other ones are working so I can get things done in silence.  I don't encourage a lot of talking, so they are slowly finding somewhere else to go when I am at GS.  ;-)


----------



## babytrees (Jan 11, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> I appreciate any help I can get!  I totally get calling for the specific department...and I normally do.  But regardless, if that is the reason that two TMs flaked out on helping me, we have issues.  SL & HL have to help each other answer calls all the time at my store...ULV means there isn't much room for too many guests needing help at once.  And HLM, no softlines operator.  You commit yourself all the way in when helping out!  Bwahahaha.



I will help every time they call (when I have a walkie) and will even do it as the operator. I have a near photographic memory so when asked where things are even not in my own dept. I can usually tell you. It is all about team work because the quicker we help the guest, the quicker we can get to the next guest.

I think if you put most of us that are here in the breakroom in one store you would have the best run store ever!! Either that or a big mess. LOL


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 11, 2013)

babytrees said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate any help I can get!  I totally get calling for the specific department...and I normally do.  But regardless, if that is the reason that two TMs flaked out on helping me, we have issues.  SL & HL have to help each other answer calls all the time at my store...ULV means there isn't much room for too many guests needing help at once.  And HLM, no softlines operator.  You commit yourself all the way in when helping out!  Bwahahaha.
> ...



But plenty of degreaser to clean it up with!


----------



## babytrees (Jan 11, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Oh definitely...this was just one of those times when about three people dropped the ball (I also have issues with the GSA for losing her walkie and hanging around the service desk too much to notice there was a back-up).
> 
> I should have said "softlines specific department" but for some reason I blanked on the department when I called for them (not sure why).
> 
> I try to do that with phone calls when I'm at guest services, but it's a bit harder then (for both hardlines and softlines) because the guest calls, I can barely understand them, and by the fourth time I've made them repeat what they want, I figure it's best to just pass it to the generic department and let them figure it out (instead of ticking off the guest even more).  I also don't know softlines well enough to know girls, boys, RTW, and men's...IE, is there a junior's dept?  Where does girls end and women's begin when people are trying to describe something to me?  Softlines remains a bit of a mystery, but I do my best.



Just ask for RTW....there really isn't a juniors dept. if it's a women's item of clothing then it's RTW. In my store it's girls, boys, infants, infant hardlines, men's, shoes, luggage, RTW, jewelry, accessories (women's basics) and sleepwear. Since we are out of 4th quarter we usually have 3, maybe 4, softlines closers. One for RTW, one for GBI, one for men's, shoes, and ihl. If we are lucky the 4th will be in J/A/S. As operator, I have answered price checks for plus, men's, shoes, luggage and infant hardlines....it is really about being part of the team.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 11, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...


D@mn right, we do!

When I first started on the lanes (long, long ago in a galaxy far, far away) they had a booklet that included a list of all the dept subs like 051 stationary, 234 One spot, 254 Starbucks, etc. If something didn't have a number & the guest had a good idea of the price (it was 'reasonable'), we could enter the DPCI as follows: 051 00 9999, then enter the price. That way the appropriate dept received credit, we avoided the 999 mess & it tied the item to a dept if the guest needed to return it. It fell out of use during a flurry of ETL-GE/GSTL changes.
Wish we could still do something like that.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks to this group, I was able to get a binder of that up at guest services.  Has come in handy on a couple of occasions!


----------



## mxrbook (Jan 11, 2013)

Retail Girl says, "Can't do that...our store is all over no bar codes for anything not in one spot, and I'm not getting in trouble because the rest of the team is off doing whatever."

Then your store clearly doesn't get the VIBE.  It's odd but while we look at the report with no barcode, we high five one another because it's clearly an example of great VIBE!  Right?  lol


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 11, 2013)

To my store as a whole: There was barely anyone on the schedule for yesterday, including the process teams (pricing, instocks, backroom - the usual suspects). So how the hell were we short on PDAs?! We had so few TMs working that we should've been outnumbered by PDAs!



babytrees said:


> RG- I totally understand your frustration with SL's on that one...our problem as SL's is when the GSA's/GSTL's call for softlines and don't state which department....hardlines always gets a specific dept. not us. Unless there is only one of us on the floor it would be helpful to know which one of us you need to answer. I am not up to hoofing it from RTW to the far corner of men's if there is someone who is closer.



One of the softlines TMs at my store gets really nasty when you ask for a "TM in softlines." Hey, we don't all know what department every article of clothing came from (see: former "new GSTL"), or maybe we just need to talk to someone that knows softlines, not necessarily a specific department.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 11, 2013)

I almost forgot...

To my HR-TL: I appreciate that you care enough to offer me shifts when there are call-ins, but you really should check my availability BEFORE you call me. I don't appreciate being woken up at 6AM on the day when I start work at my other job in the late morning (i.e. the only day I get to sleep in). Didn't you ever wonder why you never see me before the prevening on Fridays?


----------



## GlobalJ (Jan 11, 2013)

To my Stl, thanks for understanding I'm broke and really need money and giving my 24 extra hours this week(when I only had 13 to begin with), I really appreciate it!


----------



## babytrees (Jan 12, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To my store as a whole: There was barely anyone on the schedule for yesterday, including the process teams (pricing, instocks, backroom - the usual suspects). So how the hell were we short on PDAs?! We had so few TMs working that we should've been outnumbered by PDAs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand the need for softlines sometimes (not a specific dept)....but it's pretty easy to tell a girl's/boy's shirt from an adult shirt....also infant hardlines and shoes are pretty easy to tell.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 12, 2013)

babytrees said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > To my store as a whole: There was barely anyone on the schedule for yesterday, including the process teams (pricing, instocks, backroom - the usual suspects). So how the hell were we short on PDAs?! We had so few TMs working that we should've been outnumbered by PDAs!
> ...



Sometimes, we are kind of slow on sofftlines stuff.


----------



## OrangeJuice (Jan 13, 2013)

To that one TM,

You don't work at our store anymore?

Really?

Really?

... :bye:

:dance: :lol: :dance2: arty: :drinks: k: :dance4: 
:sun: :tehe: :sarcastic3: :clapping: :yahoo: opcorm1: :laugh2:  :yess:


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 13, 2013)

But Nep, tell us how you REALLY feel....


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jan 13, 2013)

This is to all the seasonal staff that has been let go.  Sorry you no longer have a job with us, maybe it was you, maybe it was Target, maybe it was karma, who knows.  I hope you find a job, but for the most part I'm glad you're gone.  Nothing personal you understand, I actually like most of you.  It's just I've been here for more than a decade and while it's nice to have the extra help(?) during the holidays, they're over and I need the hours you are taking from me.  It happens every year so I'm used to it.  Of course there were a few of you who I knew would never last.  You had one speed, s l o w, you never smiled and pulled more than one NCNS, to you I say; "see ya, :declare:don't let the door hit you in the bullseye:laugh4: on the way out."  

:bye:arty:


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 13, 2013)

Nepgear said:


> To that one TM,
> 
> You don't work at our store anymore?
> 
> ...



Yeah...the problem with our TMs who don't work at the store anymore...they're still employed and getting hours.  :senile:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 13, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Nepgear said:
> 
> 
> > To that one TM,
> ...



Not my store...


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 13, 2013)

To the seasonal cashier who made a point of telling us how this job was "just for a few extra bucks" since you had a REAL job unlike losers like us stuck in a dead-end retail job: Guess your 'real' job didn't pay well enough if you needed a seasonal job to make some extra. 
Despite it being 'temporary', you sure were livid when HR told you "Thanx, now buh-bye". Guess it robbed you of the dramatic exit you wanted. The icing on the cake, tho, was when you next came in & attempted to use your now-defunct TM discount, threatened to call the GSTL on the cashier, then whined to the GSTL about how 'unfair' it was. 
Karma is a b*tch in red stilettos.


----------



## lovecats (Jan 14, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> To the seasonal cashier who made a point of telling us how this job was "just for a few extra bucks" since you had a REAL job unlike losers like us stuck in a dead-end retail job: Guess your 'real' job didn't pay well enough if you needed a seasonal job to make some extra.
> Despite it being 'temporary', you sure were livid when HR told you "Thanx, now buh-bye". Guess it robbed you of the dramatic exit you wanted. The icing on the cake, tho, was when you next came in & attempted to use your now-defunct TM discount, threatened to call the GSTL on the cashier, then whined to the GSTL about how 'unfair' it was.
> Karma is a b*tch in red stilettos.



Wow and just wow!  Not working anymore but still thinks that their discount will still work.  What planet do they live on?


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 14, 2013)

lovecats said:


> Wow and just wow!  Not working anymore but still thinks that their discount will still work.  What planet do they live on?


Actually they reside in a state of delusion.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jan 14, 2013)

to that TPS girl who came in from another store to help this morning...damn...you are super cute


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 14, 2013)

To the HL-ETL, why yes; I do work out my priorities every day and they usually involve taking care of whatever the softlines TL needs first.
Why, because she treats everybody like human beings, something you could stand to learn.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 14, 2013)

To the LOD, umm...sure, I can put away that reshop...but you are missing a few things.  First, the GSA is shutting down lanes (which you knew), so I snickered when you sounded surprised on the walkie that there was no one at the service desk to help a guest, because the GSA was in electronics and I was in the back of the store.  Second, most of the items in the reshop basket were items that needed numbers.  As the person at the service desk, I didn't have the time to search for those items (which takes a bit more time than just putting 5 items away like you insisted it was).  Luckily you weren't up there when I brought the items back up to the bin for HL to find today.

Third...when I can no longer fit anything else into the bin, then I need to stage a cart.  I'm not doing this for fun...I really do need to be able to put this stuff somewhere, and in a cart so it can be reshopped the next day makes the most sense.  I really hate the "don't do any more carts for reshop" like I am doing it for fun or just finding items to make as strays.  The items don't go away simply because I don't make a cart!  It just means I have to trip over them and look at a disorganized mess until the next day.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jan 14, 2013)

To the TM that was fired 2 weeks ago , and thought that it was cool to come into TSC and eat our food. I had fun throwing you out of our store. Please come again so you can be arrested.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 14, 2013)

lovecats said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > To the seasonal cashier who made a point of telling us how this job was "just for a few extra bucks" since you had a REAL job unlike losers like us stuck in a dead-end retail job: Guess your 'real' job didn't pay well enough if you needed a seasonal job to make some extra.
> ...


 
I think I know the answer to this one.. 



redeye58 said:


> *Yeh, we call them 'entitlement queens'. lol*





mrknownothing said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > *Yeh, we call them 'entitlement queens'. lol*
> ...





lac704 said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > *At my store, we call them entitlement *****es.*
> ...


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 14, 2013)

Carts said:


> To the TM that was fired 2 weeks ago , and thought that it was cool to come into TSC and eat our food. I had fun throwing you out of our store. Please come again so you can be arrested.



I'm guessing they didn't show up in Red & Khaki... or someone recognized them?


----------



## StackerMistress (Jan 14, 2013)

To my STL and ETL-Log:

This is the third time since I've been here that I am the only BR-Day TM.  Hire more people (that don't suck, that would be swell).  And don't you dare tell me you care about my "life-work" balance before informing me that I will be working every single weekend into the foreseeable future.  Nobody else in the store with open availability and 40 hours a week does that.  They work every other weekend.  Do you know why?  Because working every weekend at Bullseye is a crazymaker.

P.S.:  That guy you moved onto Dayside hours to work with me in the meantime?  I want to kick him in the balls every time I have to work with him.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 14, 2013)

*filling up bottles of degreaser in case StackerMistress needs help cleaning up the blood*


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Jan 15, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> *filling up bottles of degreaser in case StackerMistress needs help cleaning up the blood*




you are so helpful red. Thank you. Let me write you a GT Card. :good:


----------



## calimero (Jan 15, 2013)

I do ad prep,and have been bouncing around with my crates since we have a new stl ,etl hr...
I used to do in the tl office area ,but no more ,was sent to conference room/ dumping site  ,but I have encountered a few problems: 
To the etls ,tls who use that room : clean it ! Sto leaving remmants of your past catered meals on the table ! Wipe it off and throw the trash in the trashcans ! 
To the etl hr : don't tell me it is YOUR conference room ,and that I need to put it bak the way I found it ! I don't have time to trash it! 
And furhermore ,why not have your "meetings"/ meals in the tl offices ? Oh yeah ,I forgot ,it is even trashier ! 
I lose 90 mn every ad prep day,because of them !!!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 15, 2013)

:bad:


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 15, 2013)

To the ETL-HR...you talk up the GSA interviews, tell me I'm set to interview with you today...and turns out, you weren't even scheduled today (nor were the usual suspects that I would interview with).  Wow.  Talk about humiliating.  In talking with another couple of TMs, look like I fell for your stuff.  No more.  You can leave me alone for now on, thank you very much.  I'm so done.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jan 15, 2013)

StackerMistress said:


> To my STL and ETL-Log:
> 
> This is the third time since I've been here that I am the only BR-Day TM.  Hire more people (that don't suck, that would be swell).  And don't you dare tell me you care about my "life-work" balance before informing me that I will be working every single weekend into the foreseeable future.  Nobody else in the store with open availability and 40 hours a week does that.  They work every other weekend.  Do you know why?  Because working every weekend at Bullseye is a crazymaker.
> 
> P.S.:  That guy you moved onto Dayside hours to work with me in the meantime?  I want to kick him in the balls every time I have to work with him.



i feel you, im a backroom day tm as well and i hate baby sitting f**king idiots who dont know what there doing


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 15, 2013)

to the cashier i had to coach today. You smiling in my face and sweetly saying that you didn't know you were doing anything wrong might have worked the first time. It doesn't work when you've been there for over two years and have been on a final warning for this! please just do your job and stop the drama.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 15, 2013)

calimero said:


> I do ad prep,and have been bouncing around with my crates since we have a new stl ,etl hr...
> I used to do in the tl office area ,but no more ,was sent to conference room/ dumping site  ,but I have encountered a few problems:
> To the etls ,tls who use that room : clean it ! Sto leaving remmants of your past catered meals on the table ! Wipe it off and throw the trash in the trashcans !
> To the etl hr : don't tell me it is YOUR conference room ,and that I need to put it bak the way I found it ! I don't have time to trash it!
> ...



We have a closet in the TSC where the Ad Prep TM does her stuff. It's mainly used for HR storage and checklane supplies, but there's enough room in there for a small desk, so that's where she hides.

Ask your TL to help you find a place where nobody (i.e. ETL-HR) will bother you.


----------



## Target Annie (Jan 15, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To the ETL-HR...you talk up the GSA interviews, tell me I'm set to interview with you today...and turns out, you weren't even scheduled today (nor were the usual suspects that I would interview with).  Wow.  Talk about humiliating.  In talking with another couple of TMs, look like I fell for your stuff.  No more.  You can leave me alone for now on, thank you very much.  I'm so done.



sorry - I see this happen too much. I think the ETL's are living in a egotistical self glorifying world. It's hell for anyone who has to count on them


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jan 15, 2013)

StackerMistress said:


> And don't you dare tell me you care about my "life-work" balance before informing me that I will be working every single weekend into the foreseeable future.  Nobody else in the store with open availability and 40 hours a week does that.  They work every other weekend.  Do you know why?  Because working every weekend at Bullseye is a crazymaker.



AMEN AND AMEN. This close to permachanging my availability.


----------



## StackerMistress (Jan 15, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> i feel you, im a backroom day tm as well and i hate baby sitting f**king idiots who dont know what there doing



Oh, I've dealt with those before--my last couple guys have been real winners.  This guy I'm with now, however, is very competent, his attitude is just... awful.  So arrogant, misanthropic, and bitter that he's been with Target for as long as he has.  Constant deadpanning sarcasm.  Good thing he's being promoted to TL!  :dash1:


----------



## shepardofthecarts (Jan 16, 2013)

to the GSA contrary to your sell glorified world you seem to inhabit I am fully aware of how to do my job and multi task at the same time.oh your boyfriend is here, that's ****in swell, hey there is a line forming at the lanes but your hanging on your darling boyfriend.yet fifteen minutes to close a very close friend of mine comes in to ask me if we had a certain item and if I wanted to chill out with said friend after work you jump on my ass saying I'm not doing my job, when surprise surprise were dead and every thing is done.then you proceed to embarrass me in front of my friend and co workers.oh no I can't ****ing wait till your darling little boyfriend comes back in, I'm gonna have fun with this.:angry:


----------



## Barcode (Jan 16, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To the ETL-HR...you talk up the GSA interviews, tell me I'm set to interview with you today...and turns out, you weren't even scheduled today (nor were the usual suspects that I would interview with).  Wow.  Talk about humiliating.  In talking with another couple of TMs, look like I fell for your stuff.  No more.  You can leave me alone for now on, thank you very much.  I'm so done.



Sorry to hear that Rg. Are you still pursuing the GSA position though?

In my opinion your store's leadership sounds dysfunctional... Being a GSA with dysfunctional leaders is tough, and in my opinion NOT worth the 50 cent raise you receive. As a Guest Service TM its nice because you don't really have to interface with your leaders a whole lot, but as a GSA they'll be constantly riding your ass to get results with REDCards, etc. even though its technically their job not yours.




> to the GSA contrary to your sell glorified world you seem to inhabit I am fully aware of how to do my job and multi task at the same time.oh your boyfriend is here, that's ****in swell, hey there is a line forming at the lanes but your hanging on your darling boyfriend.yet fifteen minutes to close a very close friend of mine comes in to ask me if we had a certain item and if I wanted to chill out with said friend after work you jump on my ass saying I'm not doing my job, when surprise surprise were dead and every thing is done.then you proceed to embarrass me in front of my friend and co workers.oh no I can't ****ing wait till your darling little boyfriend comes back in, I'm gonna have fun with this.


You should have turned the table on her and embarassed her in front of everyone. Would have been hilarious, and even if she got mad and tattled, she can't do jack **** to you lol.


----------



## OrangeJuice (Jan 16, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> But Nep, tell us how you REALLY feel....



I feel AMAZING like I am VIBING and should GO THAT EXTRA INCH!!!

One less difficult TM to work with and one less problem to worry about.

***

On the flip side, to those other TMs:

You all are great, hard-working TMs and I am glad you can multi-task and be friendly by talking to each other while getting your work done. But please be aware of your surroundings. If guests keep looking back at you two talking loudly about the bathrooms and the unpleasantness of womanly hygiene, you may want to find something else to talk about in a public space. Talk about that another time please!!!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not actively pursuing it at this point...I wasn't really actively pursuing it before...really.  But I'm no longer getting my hopes up.  Most of my leadership is really great.  The ETL-HR is apparently just a useless flake.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jan 16, 2013)

shepardofthecarts said:


> to the GSA contrary to your sell glorified world you seem to inhabit I am fully aware of how to do my job and multi task at the same time.oh your boyfriend is here, that's ****in swell, hey there is a line forming at the lanes but your hanging on your darling boyfriend.yet fifteen minutes to close a very close friend of mine comes in to ask me if we had a certain item and if I wanted to chill out with said friend after work you jump on my ass saying I'm not doing my job, when surprise surprise were dead and every thing is done.then you proceed to embarrass me in front of my friend and co workers.oh no I can't ****ing wait till your darling little boyfriend comes back in, I'm gonna have fun with this.:angry:




During the fourth quarter, we had a seasonal girl who um ... wasn't bright.
After having her be all boohooo about something involving her cat's health for multiple days, and after her having her scuzzy hippie boyfriend come by repeatedly for extended lengths of distraction and lowered productivity, I had her disappear for a bit during a shift.

Her boyfriend had left McDonalds debris all over the boat counter (near registers, not the island)... I went over the walkie and was all teamMember24601, can you get your boyfriend to move his lunch off the boat .... 

POOF BEHOLD THE ETL OF DOOM.

not subtle, but effective.


----------



## calimero (Jan 16, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> calimero said:
> 
> 
> > I do ad prep,and have been bouncing around with my crates since we have a new stl ,etl hr...
> ...



I asked before ,but it seems that noone cares about the ad prep ,until something goes wrong ( not receiving the box for example !!).I have 4 hrs to do the ad prep this week,  i am not sure if it will be done ! but first I have to find where to do it ! 
The closet by the front end is full! I am afraid  they will banish me to the garden center soon !


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 16, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To the ETL-HR...you talk up the GSA interviews, tell me I'm set to interview with you today...and turns out, you weren't even scheduled today (nor were the usual suspects that I would interview with).  Wow.  Talk about humiliating.  In talking with another couple of TMs, look like I fell for your stuff.  No more.  You can leave me alone for now on, thank you very much.  I'm so done.



That is so wrong.
Really sorry to hear that anyone could be that unprofessional.
I hope that you're able to beat them.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 16, 2013)

*gives RG a hug, some of Annie's cookies & a cold beer*


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 16, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> *gives RG a hug, some of Annie's cookies & a cold beer*



*adheres to social convention and offers RG a hot beverage a la Sheldon Cooper*


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 16, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> *gives RG a hug, some of Annie's cookies & a cold beer*





mrknownothing said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > *gives RG a hug, some of Annie's cookies & a cold beer*
> ...


Doing a fast pour of Jd in rg's cup. Sneaking around giving everyone a shot too.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 16, 2013)

to the team members who are so hell bent on creating havoc....how the heck do you still have jobs?

to that one ETL...seriously, you are an idiot


----------



## band_rules16 (Jan 17, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> Her boyfriend had left McDonalds debris all over the boat counter (near registers, not the island)... I went over the walkie and was all teamMember24601, can you get your boyfriend to move his lunch off the boat ....
> 
> POOF BEHOLD THE ETL OF DOOM.
> 
> not subtle, but effective.



Hahahaha I LOVE YOU for the Les Mis reference!! 

And the ETL of doom...brilliant. I always loved sending our GE after slackers. :-D


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 17, 2013)

Reneeisxena said:


> This is to all the seasonal staff that has been let go.  Sorry you no longer have a job with us, maybe it was you, maybe it was Target, maybe it was karma, who knows.  I hope you find a job, but for the most part I'm glad you're gone.  Nothing personal you understand, I actually like most of you.  It's just I've been here for more than a decade and while it's nice to have the extra help(?) during the holidays, they're over and I need the hours you are taking from me.  It happens every year so I'm used to it.  Of course there were a few of you who I knew would never last.  You had one speed, s l o w, you never smiled and pulled more than one NCNS, to you I say; "see ya, :declare:don't let the door hit you in the bullseye:laugh4: on the way out."
> 
> :bye:arty:



I had to give two team members their letters in regards to not staying after the holidays. This was one of the hardest things I have to do, as a team lead at Target. The first person was ready to move back to her home state, while I thought the other person was going to cry. I did however see the first person working at a local eatery just week after I talked to her.


----------



## calimero (Jan 17, 2013)

To the Tm who is giving me the silent  treatment : what is your problem??? We have to work side by side 4 days out of the week ! 
You made it clear this morning by having your schedule changed to an earlier time ,that you have a problem with me ! 
You finished the project before I even clocked in ! 
Or maybe you want to prove to the stl that you can do it all by yourself and that you need the hours more than I do ?


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 17, 2013)

Wait...you means it's been two weeks since we've seen the STL?  And they aren't sick?  But no one will say where they are?  You are figuring that means it's transfer time since they usually do that at our store after 18 months and it's about that time?  Dude....no...just no.  ARGH!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 18, 2013)

To our new TM: if I survive training you without becoming an alcoholic, it will be a miracle :dash2:


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 18, 2013)

To my PTL ... you know, if I ask for a little back up and you say 'if we can get to it', that pretty much kills the whole "you need to be asking for help if you have to much on plate" vibe you've been running.
You're basically a decent guy but I figured out a long time ago, I'm on my own and I'm gonna get dinged for this, if it's fair or not.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 18, 2013)

Me (over walkie): Team, I would just like to congratulate myself for getting what I believe is our first Redcard of the day.  Thank you!
Me to the GSA a couple of minutes later: did you get my Redcard down?
GSA: yes, and what was up with you announcing it before I could?  And who congratulates themselves over the walkie for that?  Of course it would be you, RG.

*adjusts my halo sitting on my horns and gets back to work*


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 18, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> And who congratulates themselves over the walkie for that?  Of course it would be you, RG.


It's a tough job but somebody's gotta do it


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 18, 2013)

To the four of you...the GSTM, the two GSAs and the FATL/occasional GSTL....would you, for the love of all things holy...stop putting every little item that comes across your sight on hold at guest services?  It is obnoxious!  You don't need to put items on hold from day to to day to day to decide what you are going to take, and what you are going to leave.  And if it's on clearance, we should NOT be holding it for several days while you decide if you have the money to buy it.  Either buy the damn stuff, or put it back.  You don't need to go shopping through the products as we are sorting them.  Over half of the stuff in our hold bins is for you all.  And it is getting annoying.  Your addiction to crap is scary.


----------



## Barcode (Jan 18, 2013)

If its clearance merchandise I would just sort it after they leave. If they say anything, just say you're following best practice!


----------



## Baguette (Jan 18, 2013)

To the TM I had to coach the other day: When I'm coaching you for callouts and you tell me "they were totally legit", you might want to remember that you discussed with someone (in front of me) that one of them was because you had been out drinking and blacked out. And for the other one you were online playing video games... I don't find those to be 'totally legit'.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jan 19, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > And who congratulates themselves over the walkie for that?  Of course it would be you, RG.
> ...



I so read this in the voice of the intro song to Dirty Jobs..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 19, 2013)

pzychopopgroove said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...



Dirty jobs intro::
http://youtu.be/DaSJFhg0Jr0


----------



## StackerMistress (Jan 19, 2013)

To my two future trainees:

I haven't even met you yet, but.... please don't suck.  Please please please.  Please don't be like my last ones, who have almost broken the stacker, who can never remember closing procedures, who take 45 minutes to pull market and paper alone, who stand around staring at their PDA like it's going to give them an epiphany, who never backstock the freezer, who can't organize pulls, who can't seem to understand the concept of fill-groups, and who completely ignored everything I reminded them about, no matter how many times I did it.  They are gone now, but their memory remains (and we are still finding their errors!)

You do not need to be perfect.  You just need to listen to me and your TL, MOVE YOUR ASS, and be able to read.  That's it.  Thanks.


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 19, 2013)

To the seasonal team member, now my partner in crime

Congratulations on your promotion to sales floor team lead! You did a great job over the Christmas season and that is why your my "my needs recognition" last month. I hope your training at whatever store they send you to goes well. I glad to finially have another team lead on my side of the store.


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 19, 2013)

To the seasonal team member who was let go after flapping your jaw to everyone about them keeping you. 

I hope that shows you that we all have flaws. Some of us more than others. Sorry they did not keep you, but you really were not as good, as you thought.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 19, 2013)

To that one ETL from another store: we were there today as volunteers to work with the kids...so you and your buddy wandered off to go chat with everyone else, leaving the kids up to figure it out on their own?  That's just mean!  You are totally one of those "do nothing" ETLs I keep reading about on here, aren't you.  I'm so glad I am not at your store.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 19, 2013)

To my HR: Thank you for calling to offer me a shift when I could actually answer my phone. Between you and the swap book, I've more than doubled my hours for the week.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 19, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one ETL from another store: we were there today as volunteers to work with the kids...so you and your buddy wandered off to go chat with everyone else, leaving the kids up to figure it out on their own?  That's just mean!  You are totally one of those "do nothing" ETLs I keep reading about on here, aren't you.  I'm so glad I am not at your store.



Free shirt for you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 19, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To my HR: Thank you for calling to offer me a shift when I could actually answer my phone. Between you and the swap book, I've more than doubled my hours for the week.



Way to go! Mr k!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 19, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > To that one ETL from another store: we were there today as volunteers to work with the kids...so you and your buddy wandered off to go chat with everyone else, leaving the kids up to figure it out on their own?  That's just mean!  You are totally one of those "do nothing" ETLs I keep reading about on here, aren't you.  I'm so glad I am not at your store.
> ...



Yep!  I'll take another shirt for work!

Funny thing...one of our TMs didn't show...apparently hadn't been planning to show for a couple of days.  The HRTM grumbled and said something to the effect of, "I'll be expecting his shirt back."  Really?


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 19, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > To my HR: Thank you for calling to offer me a shift when I could actually answer my phone. Between you and the swap book, I've more than doubled my hours for the week.
> ...



I'm clopening in hardlines, so I'll try to knock out some of the re-shop for you. Then pricing and instocks won't be complaining to you about having to do your team's work.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 19, 2013)

There is nothing more discouraging than seeing the same strays I carted up still waiting for reshop 4 days later.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 19, 2013)

to 3 of the 4 sl closers....OMG!!! you all are inept. 2 of you have been here long enough to know that 3 depts a night is the norm and that you are expected to zone AND reshop in the same shift. Getting through maybe 1-1 1/2 depts and NO reshop done is absolutely ridiculous.Telling the TL that you helped fold men's when your area looks like a bomb went off a)doesn't help you and b) was a big old fib since I AM the one who folded those tables. To the one newbie....light a fire under your butt or your "permanent" status won't be long.

to that 4th one....you rock!! All of the time.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jan 20, 2013)

to my STL, your a badass dude, im glad we have someone like you leading the store, half of the ETLs there have there head up their a**.  your the only executive that will work with us and along with us,  and not B*tch about it


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 20, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > To that one ETL from another store: we were there today as volunteers to work with the kids...so you and your buddy wandered off to go chat with everyone else, leaving the kids up to figure it out on their own?  That's just mean!  You are totally one of those "do nothing" ETLs I keep reading about on here, aren't you.  I'm so glad I am not at your store.
> ...



Used to get the free Target Volunteer shirts and polos. They were nice until a guest would ask if you were volunteering to work at Target for free. We would then explain that we got them for volunteering at event around town and they would go "oh." Only person that would do that was our now US senator who thank for your service to our community. Very personal guy still stops and talks to me every time he back in town.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 20, 2013)

to those idiots (for lack of an internet appropriate word) who decided to eat ALL of the wings AND pizza that was specifically ordered for the closers tonight....YOU SUCK!! There was maybe 4/5 of you who did it...I truly hope they come down on you for it.

to the one softlines team member....you are probably one of the ones who did the above AND you spent 3/4 of your time somewhere other than your areas.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 20, 2013)

oh, and to all of the food avenue tm's....please learn how to put the top on the soda machines...I still have a headache and probably a bruise on my cheek from it falling on my head tonight.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 20, 2013)

To the one GSA...I cannot believe you told one of our scammers to get a real job!  You are awesome!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 21, 2013)

To that one ETL: if you are going to get pissy with me every time I call out you have a phone call (we all know it's your wife), then tell her to stop calling you five times a day!  Seriously...she called you three times within a three hour period yesterday, and finally stopped calling when I got to tell her you were gone for the day.  Every single time she calls, she manages to do so when I am with a guest.  I do not have time to be your secretary, answer the phone and take messages (that I stopped passing on because they are always "tell him his wife called" which just makes you even pissier with me).  Perhaps if your wife is too unable to to without you for so long, you should carry a special cell phone so you can deal with her and let the rest of us do what we are actually paid to do: help guests and run the service desk.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 21, 2013)

Credit where credits due.
This morning every single one of the ETLs who weren't closing showed up (because there are no hours and it was a huge truck) early in the morning and made like flow team grunts.
Sure it's something that should happen more often but it's cool that it happens at all.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 21, 2013)

Commie, clearly your ETLs sucked up all of the ETL energy in the universe today...because this is how my day went:

Guest comes up to guest services, telling me that the last time she was in, she didn't get her $5 gift card (she had called in about this...apparently the cashier left it on the counter, and the guest couldn't be arsed to pick it up).  Anyway, it was in the safe.  So, I called the LOD to come up to the service desk.  Nothing (no answer).  I called again.  Nothing.  The third time I called, the other ETL called over the walkie for the GSA to come assist me.  Uhh...I know when to call for the GSA and when to call for the LOD, thank you very much.  So the GSA comes over, I explain I need the LOD, so she tells me to call the LOD.  I finally get the ETL to respond, and she tells me to flip to a different channel so she can help me over the walkie.  *sigh*  I explain I need her to get something out of the safe for a guest.  I didn't even mention what it was, at this point.  She says she will be up....

A couple of minutes pass by, the guest is getting irritated, and wants to know if anyone is coming up to assist her.  I call for the ETL about three times.  No answer.  I grab the GSA who goes off to find the LOD/ETL.  Apparently, after she told me she would come up, they both turned off their walkies so they wouldn't have to hear me calling for them!  The GSA ended up giving the guest a $5 gift card and applying a non-existent Target coupon to it.  She was ticked, I was ticked...and we were both thankful that it wasn't anything more, because more than likely, the guest would still be waiting for someone to assist us.

It was the poorest excuse for guest service I have ever seen in the store, and it came from the people in charge.  Had that been a TL or TM, I would have been in the ETL-GE's office the next time he was in to let him know about that...but being the ETLs, well...I guess it's okay.  Good f-ing grief.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok...I get both of our GSTLs are on vacation...but there has got to be someone in the store available to approve our time off requests!  Just ignoring this stuff for a week or two is not helpful.  I had one day off auto-denied because no one approved it on time...I would appreciate it if that didn't happen a second time!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 21, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Ok...I get both of our GSTLs are on vacation...but there has got to be someone in the store available to approve our time off requests!  Just ignoring this stuff for a week or two is not helpful.  I had one day off auto-denied because no one approved it on time...I would appreciate it if that didn't happen a second time!



Go to your etl hr to fix it. If you did early enough, it should be approved.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 21, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Commie, clearly your ETLs sucked up all of the ETL energy in the universe today...because this is how my day went:
> 
> Guest comes up to guest services, telling me that the last time she was in, she didn't get her $5 gift card (she had called in about this...apparently the cashier left it on the counter, and the guest couldn't be arsed to pick it up).  Anyway, it was in the safe.  So, I called the LOD to come up to the service desk.  Nothing (no answer).  I called again.  Nothing.  The third time I called, the other ETL called over the walkie for the GSA to come assist me.  Uhh...I know when to call for the GSA and when to call for the LOD, thank you very much.  So the GSA comes over, I explain I need the LOD, so she tells me to call the LOD.  I finally get the ETL to respond, and she tells me to flip to a different channel so she can help me over the walkie.  *sigh*  I explain I need her to get something out of the safe for a guest.  I didn't even mention what it was, at this point.  She says she will be up....
> 
> ...



The GSA should use comp card for 3 or 5 dollars.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 21, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Commie, clearly your ETLs sucked up all of the ETL energy in the universe today...because this is how my day went:
> ...



At that point, we were so ticked off with our ETLs, we just did that.  We actually do way more non-existent Target coupons at our store than we should, but none of this would have been an issue if the ETLs were willing to do their damn jobs.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 21, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...I get both of our GSTLs are on vacation...but there has got to be someone in the store available to approve our time off requests!  Just ignoring this stuff for a week or two is not helpful.  I had one day off auto-denied because no one approved it on time...I would appreciate it if that didn't happen a second time!
> ...



The last one, by the time the system auto-denied it on a Wednesday, by the time I discovered it, the schedule had been posted.  For this one...well, my ETL-HR is not overly useful.  This is the same genius who, not bothering to do my GSA interview last week, came in today asking me if the ETL-GE had done it, and why he hadn't.  I told her that he said that he was checking with her and it was on her list of things to do.  Believe me, she seems to spend more time trying to get out of doing anything than she actually does anything, most days.  I think I can hold out until our SrGSTL gets back for this one.  But I'm wondering how many other people have put in requests that are being ignored.

Heck...we have a guest services person scheduled against her availability next week (class), with no one to cover it, and they just told her to put it up on the swap board to see if someone will take it.  Now that the holidays are over, some people's brains have seem to have gone into hibernation.


----------



## StaticSun (Jan 21, 2013)

Can we use "Store Coupon" for issues like this? Sure. Should we? No, especially if the giftcard is in the safe. That gift card is tied to the original transaction.

Ugh, that frustrates me.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 21, 2013)

V-I-b-e! Ugh!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 21, 2013)

StaticSun said:


> Can we use "Store Coupon" for issues like this? Sure. Should we? No, especially if the giftcard is in the safe. That gift card is tied to the original transaction.
> 
> Ugh, that frustrates me.



Exactly...but when the people who can get into the safe refuse to do so....ARGH!  There was just no reason for that today...especially since not 3 minutes before the first time I called for someone, she was up there to meet our change order.  There is NO way that in those three minutes, she was so engaged in something that she couldn't have come back for another minute.


----------



## mxrbook (Jan 21, 2013)

We keep "lost" gift cards (and all other valuables) in the man trap so that the GSAs/GSTLs can retrieve them for the guests.  Maybe that would work for your store.  If we kept everything of value that was lost at our store in the safe, we'd have to get an extra safe.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 21, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> We keep "lost" gift cards (and all other valuables) in the man trap so that the GSAs/GSTLs can retrieve them for the guests.  Maybe that would work for your store.  If we kept everything of value that was lost at our store in the safe, we'd have to get an extra safe.



Is the man trap the drawer between the cash office and guest services?  That's where we put the stuff that we find that needs to go into the safe...but apparently this had been a week or two...we don't get a lot of lost items put in the safe, so it isn't a huge deal, normally.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jan 21, 2013)

to the ETL OP, i was leaving work yesterday and i saw you with the other zoners zoning HBA with them, thats dope, an ETL who works with the team members is an ETL that i greatly respect, you even helped me pull batches when they were too long for one person to do.

to the ETL HL, i still dislike you, you talk to everyone like were F**king idiots, i know what im doing, i know what has to be done, and greatly i know HOW it has to be done, so please...just because your an ETL dosent meen you know better than me because i obviously dont see you doing anything but terrorizing everyone and putting them down


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 21, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...



Ask your etl & hr again. Challenge them. If your request was done before the schedule was up, you can print the entry submission as proof. Show it to them. I have done 3 times because of auto deny.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 21, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Is the man trap the drawer between the cash office and guest services?  That's where we put the stuff that we find that needs to go into the safe...but apparently this had been a week or two...we don't get a lot of lost items put in the safe, so it isn't a huge deal, normally.



Your store may be different (seeing as your cash office is near Guest Service rather than next to the TSC), but at my store, there are two doors that go into 239. The man trap is the room between the two doors.

We put lost items of value into a locked drawer behind Guest Service.


----------



## StaticSun (Jan 21, 2013)

Depending on your store prototype, last remodel, and location, 239/mantrap setup. 239/Guest service share a common wall in my store, but the only drawer we had was from the mantrap->239, as well as a TSC->239 drop and a mantrap->239 drop.


----------



## forgetfulSDA (Jan 21, 2013)

What is this mantrap you speak of?


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 21, 2013)

forgetfulSDA said:


> What is this mantrap you speak of?



Read the following:



mrknownothing said:


> there are two doors that go into 239. The man trap is the room between the two doors.


----------



## StackerMistress (Jan 22, 2013)

forgetfulSDA said:


> What is this mantrap you speak of?



The ETL-GE.... oh wait, maybe that's just at our store....


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 22, 2013)

So...if there are two doors that go into the cash office, and the first door is the door to behind GS...that means that GS is the man trap (yeah, I know, not really)..... now I understand why there isn't a single guy that does guest service at our store without a look of pain the entire time he is back there!


----------



## mxrbook (Jan 22, 2013)

No kidding, for the first couple of months I thought the gay CO TM had named that room.   I had no idea what was going on in there!  Our guy GSTL would announce, "I'm going to the man trap," and come out a couple minutes later with a purse or a wallet or a gift card.


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Jan 22, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > And who congratulates themselves over the walkie for that?  Of course it would be you, RG.
> ...




it's funny... every time I get a red card, it doesn't get announced over the walkie.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 22, 2013)

MorurDreamcat said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...



Then you aren't doing it right.  ;-)

Really...my store is over walkie happy...we are required to call out all service encounters on the floor, etc.  And then we have to thank the person for helping a guest find the light bulbs.  And then that person has to respond that they were thanked...and then...and then...there are times when I've been known to just interrupt as soon as they let go of the walkie button to announce phone calls...otherwise there are times there is no getting a word in edge-wise!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 23, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> MorurDreamcat said:
> 
> 
> > redeye58 said:
> ...



If I worked in your store, I'd be thanking my lucky stars every day we don't get a walkie in pharmacy~LOL!


----------



## Softlines Doll (Jan 23, 2013)

To whomever decided it would be a good idea to hire a Shoe Brand in my store.... why would you do this when the majority of your softlines team is either having to be cross-trained for more hours or dealing with 14 hour weeks? I'm pretty sure I could name about 5 people who wouldn't mind sitting in shoes for 4+ hours a day making it look brand.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 23, 2013)

Softlines Doll said:


> To whomever decided it would be a good idea to hire a Shoe Brand in my store.... why would you do this when the majority of your softlines team is either having to be cross-trained for more hours or dealing with 14 hour weeks? I'm pretty sure I could name about 5 people who wouldn't mind sitting in shoes for 4+ hours a day making it look brand.



we had one of those hired about 6 months ago...she can't even finish shoes to brand in 5 hours. She is also detrimental to some of the other softlines team members because she is a wanderer(among other things) and leads other. Of course, the ones she is doing it to are the ones who really need to go anyway.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 23, 2013)

To my GSTLs and HR: Thank you for hooking me up with more hours that people don't want.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 24, 2013)

thank you to my sl tl- for taking the time today to show me stuff that I should have been taught a while ago....now I know where I goobered up so bad on my first day shooting research (btw...who sends a person on the floor to shoot research without any real instructions? that would be our leadership).

to all of the tm's who called out/called in late....it was only an inch of snow!! seriously!! even if you are using public transportation they weren't running that late.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 24, 2013)

babytrees said:


> thank you to my sl tl- for taking the time today to show me stuff that I should have been taught a while ago....now I know where I goobered up so bad on my first day shooting research (btw...who sends a person on the floor to shoot research without any real instructions? that would be our leadership).
> 
> to all of the tm's who called out/called in late....it was only an inch of snow!! seriously!! even if you are using public transportation they weren't running that late.



On research, you read here... On snow, wimps¡


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh...my...

Thank you to the schedule gurus who do the schedule...my hours have barely blipped since 4th quarter....averaging at least 25 hours a week (my goal with school), but generally closer to 30.  I really do appreciate it.

But I was just looking at the two week schedule...and two days of softlines?!  Are you kidding?!  I've had exactly three hours in softlines when you all got desperate and called me in early one day and I thought we all agreed it was a dismal failure.  So I'm not trained back there, so obviously putting me on the schedule for those days makes perfect sense.

Funny, another team member asked me if I was trained there, and I said no, but they would probably let me pick up a shift on the swap board if I asked nicely....guess I was right!  Oy.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 24, 2013)

Your mindset is, for need of benefits is, 32 hours average. If not, take any hours.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 24, 2013)

Good to know.  Right now, being in school and an internship, 32 tends to put me in way over my head.  I'm just glad they aren't being slashed like I see some talking about here...but....softlines?!

I will say, I am glad Spot generally doesn't send people home early....I live with a woman whose daughter lives and works in a different state at a national bookseller.  She called tonight, and by the conversation, first, I thought someone had died, it was so somber and serious.  Then, I thought she had been fired.  So, at some point, I left and came back home, and was given the bad news: she had been sent home early.

Umm...so I thought...wait, she was fired?  No, just sent home after two hours of a six hour shift.  I agreed that was crappy, but welcome to January in the world of retail (which her daughter knows).  Business slows down, the hours get cut and cut and cut...and sometimes people get sent home early.  But, I was informed, she needs the money.  Dude....9 out of 10 people working in retail need the money!  I really tried, but I couldn't see the huge tragedy....that necessitated the lady I live with nearly driving the 100 miles to go see her daughter (she's having problems with her eyes, so that's the only thing stopping her).


----------



## NOP (Jan 24, 2013)

To HQ, thanks for having price accuracy labels on every. single. item. on one of the POGs I set this week.


----------



## likethewind (Jan 24, 2013)

I know hours are tight but... 30 hours... really?  :[  Ouch, it hurts.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 25, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > thank you to my sl tl- for taking the time today to show me stuff that I should have been taught a while ago....now I know where I goobered up so bad on my first day shooting research (btw...who sends a person on the floor to shoot research without any real instructions? that would be our leadership).
> ...



would have helped if I knew that's what I was doing before getting there at 6:25 in the morning. I would have read up here....best place to find out the real way to do things!!


----------



## Ace944 (Jan 25, 2013)

To that one TM I verbally coached for trying to argue with me while helping  guest at guest service, you did not know the story and I was making it right for the guest as a TL thanks for running to the STL and saying I shouldn't have verbally coached you. Next time I will just put it on paper.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 25, 2013)

To the crazy snow plow driver...thanks for not running us over today while we got carts.  It made my day a lot more enjoyable to come out of it as whole as I started.  :good:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 25, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To the crazy snow plow driver...thanks for not running us over today while we got carts.  It made my day a lot more enjoyable to come out of it as whole as I started.  :good:



I was doing carts too!


----------



## babytrees (Jan 26, 2013)

so I didn't realize we were back in high school HR........candy grams for Valentine's day AND we have to pay for the joy of doing it? And it's not even a fundraiser? ( I would be more inclined to do it if the money was going to be used for a needy family...even one of our own)

I should know that whenever I pick up a cashier shift I am not likely to actually cashier the entire time or even the majority....the last one (which was our bounce back visit) I cashiered, covered fitting room for an hour, covered softlines while the TL went on break (so there was somebody on the floor to speak to the muckety muck's if need be), cashiered to cover breaks, shot research, learned how to tie/break pog's, set 2 convertibles (actually put them on 4 ways because we didn't have convertibles) in infants that weren't set from a month ago. cleaned up the convertible that I could and even clocked out on time. (7 hr. shift) BUT....a few good things happened...I happened to be there when the SFT muckety came back and I was able to talk to them about the nasty smelling rooms and we should be getting tiles in there!! I showed that I am versatile and softlines has never looked better!! Oh and the pizza we got was there really late but at least no team members absconded with all of it. (it was yummy)

to our new ETL...you aren't here yet but I want to warn you that  you have some amazing shoes to fill. The etl you are replacing is the only original one from when I got there 26 months ago and one of the few who pitches in BEFORE there is a need. They are also almost universally respected.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 26, 2013)

Good job, btrees! You got fitting room smell hopefully fixed.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 26, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Good job, btrees! You got fitting room smell hopefully fixed.



the sft big wig actually asked if we got pee'ers back here....and I said yes...usually the biohazards happened on my shifts. The carpet is really old and seems to be an odor catcher. I am also tired of the hodge podge of "fixes"...easy to tell where the seams are and the company that puts it down uses way too much glue and we can see where, that can't be brand. Though we got a little ding for not being brand with our number holders on the doors....I would rather that than any more incidents where men accidently walk in on women who don't lock the door (it really does seem to be women who don't lock the doors)


----------



## researchr (Jan 26, 2013)

babytrees said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Good job, btrees! You got fitting room smell hopefully fixed.
> ...



We got tile for this reason as well. I still don't understand why people pee (or worse) in the fitting room though..gross


----------



## Barcode (Jan 26, 2013)

To the photo lab assistant -- Its a good thing we're going to a dry lab seeing I don't think you can handle the wet-lab!


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 27, 2013)

Softlines Doll said:


> To whomever decided it would be a good idea to hire a Shoe Brand in my store.... why would you do this when the majority of your softlines team is either having to be cross-trained for more hours or dealing with 14 hour weeks? I'm pretty sure I could name about 5 people who wouldn't mind sitting in shoes for 4+ hours a day making it look brand.



I wish we had the hours to have a shoe brand team member. Our shoe department has never looked as good as it did before they did away with the shoe specialist. Right now it looks a bomb hit with all of the clearance there. Not sure what we are going to do next week when POG team is there to set. Maybe our back room team lead will open the compactor for me as promised, so that I can crush them all.


----------



## latexlove (Jan 27, 2013)

To my fellow team member, I was here a year before you got hired so please please don't act like you know more than me and criticize my form of leading the zone when there isn't a Softlines TL. I was clearly chosen to lead the zone because I know what I am doing and get the job done. You on the other hand, can't seem to complete your zone and go backs in a 6 hr shift and demand to have at least two other TM's help you finish your zone. Stop making little jabs at me over any little thing, like saying I am worthless to our store when I work different work centers because "no work center would like to claim me", stop treating the other Softlines girls like they are beneath you. It's such a slow day, you can definitely complete all your rewrap like we do. Do not dump a men's underwear basic with the operator to do when she has carts to sort. And please stop asking me for rides, I do not have gas to drive you home when it's clearly out of my way. If I tell you I have other plans after work do not tell me I can take you home and still make it to my event. Don't try and persuade me to not go somewhere just so I can give you a ride home. You are a man, twice my size, if I can defend myself you should be able to too. Take the bus, take a bike, ask for a ride from your actual friends or family. If so many others can find a way home from work every night, why can't you? And most importantly, I do not like that you ask questions about my personal life, just because you overheard a conversation between a coworker who I do consider a close friend, does not mean you can give me an opinion on my life! 

I'm sorry guys for the long rant, I'm just so fed up with this coworker. I have never met a man who was more whiny and catty than girls!


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 27, 2013)

babytrees said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Good job, btrees! You got fitting room smell hopefully fixed.
> ...



Only time our carpets smell is after they clean them. There cleaning solution smells bad. I had have guests even ask when we are going to get them cleaned, as they stink and then tell they just were and what they are smelling is not pee, but rather carpet cleaner.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 28, 2013)

To, well, everyone else in the store: no, I am not coming up for backup.  By the time I maneuver this flatbed full of milk back to the cooler, so it doesn't spoil while I am gone, we will have wasted a good portion of everyone's time..  Someone who does not have perishibles on the floor (read anyone else in the damn store) may be a better candidate to come up.

Also, if you are going to call for "two immediate back ups," I had better not get to the front after responding saying I am coming up from the backroom to a cashier standing around organizing the magazines at the front of her register.  At that point, you could have called me off.

Or, here's an idea...I should not be the only guest services person willing (and required) to step out to the express register if I am not busy.  If I can do it, so can the others.

Look, I work front end, I understand needing support for backups and am willing to come up for legitimate needs...but for the love of God, work with me a bit!


----------



## Barcode (Jan 28, 2013)

You should only leave service desk if theres another person scheduled there, otherwise someone should be there 100%.. If its that slow the GSTL/GSA can redirect guests over to guest service if they have less than 10 items.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 28, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> You should only leave service desk if theres another person scheduled there, otherwise someone should be there 100%.. If its that slow the GSTL/GSA can redirect guests over to guest service if they have less than 10 items.



At my store, service desk steps out to the first lane as needed.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 28, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Imerzan said:
> 
> 
> > You should only leave service desk if theres another person scheduled there, otherwise someone should be there 100%.. If its that slow the GSTL/GSA can redirect guests over to guest service if they have less than 10 items.
> ...



so what do you do if you have a line at both places?


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 28, 2013)

When I'm in guest services, if they call for back up, if I have a guest, I simply respond that I am with a guest.  If I am not with a guest, I go out to help clear the back up on the express lane. If a guest comes up to guest services while I am on the register, I call out that I will be right with them.  Then, either I flip off my light and tell people I'm closed if anyone else comes up (if there are just a couple of people and the orders are small so I can finish up with those in my line) or I call over the GSTL/GSA to cover guest services if they are available and I can't get off, or I call for back up from the salesfloor to come take over at the register so I can go back to guest services.

This afternoon we had one person in electronics, one person in softlines, one person in hardlines, a couple of cashiers, me at service desk, one person in food ave and another in Starbucks.  The SrTLs and ETLs were in their meeting ignoring the store.  That was it.  We simply don't have the help a lot of time for guest services to not help out with backup.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 28, 2013)

Why don't they just send the guests up to guest service and you can check them out there?


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 28, 2013)

That doesn't work well for large orders...and they do it on occasion for small orders.  And about the time you send a couple of guests over to the service desk, you would end up with a return or something, then you have a back up at guest services....only with fewer people able to respond.


----------



## Barcode (Jan 29, 2013)

So if you're helping someone with a large order that might take a couple minutes, the people at GS just wait? Can't see people being too happy about waiting lol.


----------



## calimero (Jan 29, 2013)

To that team member : grow up! You are in your late 40's and acts like a 2 year old who doesn't get her way! No wonder noone wants to work with you! 
Asking me to apoligize to you was a bit over the top, especially when you have been acting like a b**** since the day I started working with you! Going to the stl every time I got more hours than you ( even 30 mn more ) because you think you deserve it because you are a single mom ! 
Now,you crossed the line,calling me a liar in front of our tl and another tl,itwas out of place,thank god the other tl can see thru you ! Yelling and ranting showed them my point ,you are a bully and a brat ! Unfortunately our tl wants to be the peace maker and told us to each work on a different aisle ! Kudos tl ,you get an award for being too passive ! Telling us we will be coached if anyone talks about us ,how are you going to manage that? 

To the other tl,who asked me a couple of hours later if I was ok : thank you ! The pat on my shoulder was all I needed!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> So if you're helping someone with a large order that might take a couple minutes, the people at GS just wait? Can't see people being too happy about waiting lol.



Then we either call for the GSTL or sales floor back up.  Otherwise, the store would rather have the person who is going to take away from our sales wait vs the person who is only adding to our sales.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 29, 2013)

If GS has no one at our store, the GSTL/GSA sends folks with small purchases over. If guests with returns arrive, they get in line & the GSTL/GSA stops sending other guests over.
If an LOD is nearby, they'll watch the lanes while the GSTL/GSA opens a lane.
Some of our TLs & ETLs are known to jump on a lane when we were absolutely slammed. 
Of course, this comes AFTER they gutted hrs & took some cashiers to the salesfloor.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 29, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> If GS has no one at our store, the GSTL/GSA sends folks with small purchases over. If guests with returns arrive, they get in line & the GSTL/GSA stops sending other guests over.
> If an LOD is nearby, they'll watch the lanes while the GSTL/GSA opens a lane.
> Some of our TLs & ETLs are known to jump on a lane when we were absolutely slammed.
> Of course, this comes AFTER they gutted hrs & took some cashiers to the salesfloor.



this is what we do except our TL's and ETL's always hop on a lane. There's a couple of ETL's that are usually first responders. If there's a backup to GS we suddenly have 3-4 ETL's running over to help. It's always overkill but we appreciate the help!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Our ETLs avoid GS like the plague...which, really works out better for us.  Our SrTLs are more likely to come when called...probably because they aren't as untouchable as the ETLs.  They are also more helpful...or at least willing to ask for assistance rather than make up some random policy they came up with off the top of their head that they have to back off from when you ask them to use their own numbers and be responsible for.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

The problem is, that in order for someone to position themselves to keep an eye on who to send to guest services, they are put in a way where they cannot be helpful to the cashiers.  And guests have been sent over to guest services to check out before, and then they get pissed when the wait isn't any shorter.  The guests are more forgiving about being moved to a different lane than they are going to and from the service desk.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

To that one TM at the store that I really don't like....it is attitudes like yours that make your store so unbearable when I have to call it (or in this case when you called me):

Me (picking up the phone on the sales floor after being walkied for a call): thank you for holding, CIHYFS?
TM: I was on hold waiting to find out about the video chair.
Me: I'm sorry, guest services transferred you to me to assist you.  What were you looking for?
TM: oh, I'm at blah blah store and I have a guest here looking for a video chair that it says you have in stock. I have numbers.
Me: ok, go ahead with the numbers.
TM: rattles off numbers in about one second flat.
Me: I'm sorry I seemed to have missed a number, could you repeat that?
TM: repeats numbers, but is getting ticked.
Me: I don't have those numbers on my system....were they blah, blah....
Tm: yes.  And they are in your system because it says you have three.
Me: ok, well, they aren't in my system...do you have the UPC?
TM; gives me the UPC.
Me: ok, I don't have those numbers, either.
TM: yes, you do.
Me (takes a deep breath): ok, let me check the floor.
*puts down phone, walks away from it, and radioes for lod*.

After speaking with the LOD, I find that I don't have access to type in numbers into a PDA to find out if we have any because it's a clearance item.  The LOD confirms we may have two, but being clearance, good luck. The LOD gives me the shelf location, which I confirm is empty and go back to the phone.

Me: thank you for holding, I'm sorry, we do not have any of those.
TM: what do you mean? You can't know that, you couldn't even find it in your system.  Mine says you have three, and there is no way they've all been sold today.
Me: being a clearance item, I wasn't able to pull it up.  I spoke with my LOD who was able to pull it up, checked the location where it would be, and we don't have any.
TM: well, I'm sending the guest there, and you had best find one.
Me: that's fine, you can send them here, but you need to let them know we don't have any.

*not 15 minutes later I am walking by guest services*

GSTM: hey, RG, this guest says they called about having a video chair put on hold....do you know anything about it?
Me: yes, as I explained to the team member at the other store, we do not have any.

*guest looks at me like I'm stupid and goes back to get the non-existent chair themselves.*
*I pop some Advil and carry on*


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 29, 2013)

wait, what? Why can't you look up a clearance item with the DPCI?


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

redandkhaki said:


> wait, what? Why can't you look up a clearance item with the DPCI?



I thought that was odd, too...but I guess the LOD explained to me that as a regular sales floor TM, I can't look up a dpci on a PDA for a clearance item under item search.  It simply says "not found" or whatever. No joke...I had the right dpci, because I gave it to the LOD over the walkie!  I may try again tonight for funsies.  No idea what that is about.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 29, 2013)

what in the world. I have never heard of that! try entering 49 before the dpci.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I will try it both ways tonight and let you know what I find out.  If I hadn't seen it for myself and been able to give the exact numbers to my LOD, I wouldn't have believed it, either.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 29, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> redandkhaki said:
> 
> 
> > wait, what? Why can't you look up a clearance item with the DPCI?
> ...



Did you try NOP in RF APs?


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

No...but it was on the planogram....I even found the tag after he called out the location for me.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 29, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> redandkhaki said:
> 
> 
> > wait, what? Why can't you look up a clearance item with the DPCI?
> ...



never, ever heard of that!! I have always been able to look up clearance (even missed salvage...did it today) items on the PDA. How else would you be able to tell a guest last selling price on those missed salvages? And I am a regular sales floor team member


----------



## babytrees (Jan 29, 2013)

definitely do the 49 before a DPCI....it will take you right to the item.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks, all...I've never had to use the 49 on a pda before, but will remember that for next time.  I still stand by that that TM had no reason to treat me that way...

Can I ask why you would ever need to look up the last selling price of a missed salvage item with a dpci?  If you have the item, you scan it...if you don't have the item, then what's the need?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 29, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Thanks, all...I've never had to use the 49 on a pda before, but will remember that for next time.  I still stand by that that TM had no reason to treat me that way...
> 
> Can I ask why you would ever need to look up the last selling price of a missed salvage item with a dpci?  If you have the item, you scan it...if you don't have the item, then what's the need?



Mostly if it got missed on a shelf someplace and a guest found it.
No price comes up and the guest absolutely has to have it, so you have to figure out what the last price it sold for before it went salvage.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 29, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, all...I've never had to use the 49 on a pda before, but will remember that for next time.  I still stand by that that TM had no reason to treat me that way...
> ...



this!!

I often get called by our guest services to look up a dpci for the last known price. Happens about 5 times a week.


----------



## mxrbook (Jan 29, 2013)

Also at Guest Service, with a non receipted return that shows no price on scanning the item during the refund process, you can input the DPCI to find the last sale price for the refund.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 29, 2013)

dear store management-yes I know hours are slim pickings this time of the year but really? less than 17 hours a week for all brand team members? it's ridiculous.

dear any team member that has "zoned" (or pushed) in softlines- please, PLEASE for the love of the pete!! zone properly. It is not that hard to make sure things go on the right pegs, shelf, etc. AND if it's repackaged don't put it in the original spot. It was much easier to do some of the research today but then we hit men's tables (and belts) and they were a mess. Belts/hats took me more than half an hour to zone properly and that was with a little help with another tm's help.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 29, 2013)

Or use the mobile spot app, it tell you too. Rf apps under price look up does it too.


----------



## lovecats (Jan 29, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> redandkhaki said:
> 
> 
> > wait, what? Why can't you look up a clearance item with the DPCI?
> ...


That's wierd!  I'v looked up items that were clearance many times.


----------



## StaticSun (Jan 29, 2013)

Use UPCS in RFApps to verify the item is on clearance, then try NOP.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 29, 2013)

On the register, price inquiry can do it too.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 29, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> Also at Guest Service, with a non receipted return that shows no price on scanning the item during the refund process, you can input the DPCI to find the last sale price for the refund.


Our store doesn't do no-receipt returns if it's no longer in system. 
Had a guest who would pick up Target items from the local Goodwill that had gone salvage (with the tags still on 'em). She'd peel off the clearance stickers & attempt a no-receipt return. We'd decline her every time. I even showed her on the tag where it was from 2 years ago.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok...dpci for a clearance item worked on a different item tonight.  I have no clue why.

And as for returns, if the register gives no price (because of lack of receipt and it not being in the system) then we deny the return.

Some LODs refuse to look up the last price for a missed salvage if it's found on the floor and tell the guest they cannot have it.  Others will do it.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 30, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Some LODs refuse to look up the last price for a missed salvage if it's found on the floor and tell the guest they cannot have it.  Others will do it.



Here's how my store handles Missed Salvage items when guests are looking to purchase them: As long as the item doesn't have a Missed Salvage ticket, we'll sell it. If it has a clearance sticker, we use that price. If not, and the guest doesn't know the price, our GSTLs usually make up a price that sounds reasonable. After all, it's better for sales if we sell the item instead of shipping it out as salvage.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 30, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Some LODs refuse to look up the last price for a missed salvage if it's found on the floor and tell the guest they cannot have it.  Others will do it.
> ...



Well, that would be my thought as well!  I wouldn't have asked that LOD if she hadn't been standing right there, with the GSA being busy...but that's my own fault for thinking she might be willing to move a muscle and do something to help someone else out.


----------



## mxrbook (Jan 30, 2013)

Best practice states that you will make every effort to accept a return.  So we do.  Yes, we take back stuff old as heck but then we also take back stuff that has obviously been used and abused.  We're easy like that.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 30, 2013)

To that one TM...no, the GSTL did not give me (or anyone) her keys before she went into the LOD meeting.  So I'm sorry you need change, but you're out of luck.  Move to a different register.  Oh, you don't want to move to a different register?  Then suck it up and stop *****ing at me, because there's nothing I can do for you beyond suggesting you find a different register....because it's a two hour meeting, and I shouldn't have to listen to you treat me like that for two hours.


----------



## researchr (Jan 30, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> redandkhaki said:
> 
> 
> > wait, what? Why can't you look up a clearance item with the DPCI?
> ...



Unless that's something new, that's not correct. Item search will pull it up even if it's salvage if you put in the 49.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 30, 2013)

researchr said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > redandkhaki said:
> ...



Keep reading...I tried it last night with another clearance item, typing in the dpci, and it came up.  No idea how the first one didn't...obviously I had the right number if I was able to give it to my LOD.  *shrug*  Regardless, the TM at the other store didn't need to be so rude.


----------



## researchr (Jan 30, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> researchr said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...



Different stores have different clearance schedules. If your video rocker went clearance before theirs it could have just dropped out of your system.  We have that problem constantly with a nearby store that is on a different clearance schedule than us. Always get mad guests because it's clearance there but not here or a higher percentage their.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 30, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> researchr said:
> 
> 
> > Keep reading...I tried it last night with another clearance item, typing in the dpci, and it came up.  No idea how the first one didn't...obviously I had the right number if I was able to give it to my LOD.  *shrug*  Regardless, the TM at the other store didn't need to be so rude.
> ...


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 30, 2013)

a little snow on your feet or car is not going to kill you. Please stop calling out just because it snows a bit. If several of us that live out of town can get in to the store you can too!


----------



## GlobalJ (Jan 30, 2013)

redandkhaki said:


> a little snow on your feet or car is not going to kill you. Please stop calling out just because it snows a bit. If several of us that live out of town can get in to the store you can too!



I live in the middle of nowhere and drove to work on a 5 mile ice rink about a month ago. I laughed at the town people complaining


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 30, 2013)

LittleJohn said:


> redandkhaki said:
> 
> 
> > a little snow on your feet or car is not going to kill you. Please stop calling out just because it snows a bit. If several of us that live out of town can get in to the store you can too!
> ...



i live in a different town than my store is in and the hwy to get to work is terrible so that's what i deal with every time there's bad weather. Which in the area i live in is quite often. The last storm we had we had something like 52 call outs but yet most of the people that DID show up lived at least 25 miles away from the store.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 30, 2013)

to the one (and only) signing tm....I am so sorry to hear you quit, but I am not surprised. Our store seems to have a habit of chewing you all upand spitting you out. You were the nicest of the last 3 (in less than 18 months). 

to the tm's who are so "board" that you write all over sheets of paper at the fitting room that you are "board"....a)it is B O R E D, you aren't a 2x4 and b) if you are that unentertained, maybe just maybe step out of the fitting room AFTER you are done with the box of rewraps and help zone shoes, men's basics, plus. I hate coming into the fitting room to those sheets and a full box of rewraps and a not so well zoned area around the fitting room. I was able to sort 3  caf's of pulls to make it easier for them to push to the floor (while putting away the men's basics and shoes), do those rewraps you left plus some, the regular reshop, pulled some product from the floor that was set too early, among my regular duties. Then I decided that the last hour I was only going to make sure the desk stayed clear and the regular fitting room duties were done, that is when I got bored. Please don't whine that it was busy, we haven't made sales in what feels like weeks and the store was dead when I left, I've taught you umpteen times how to make tags and repackage, that shouldn't be an excuse. Even on the floor I hear the bored comment and it frustrates me. I will now get off that soap box.

We are in the metro area of one of the super bowl participants so we should make sales this weekend in anticipation and I want to give a special shout out to the 2 softlines tm's, who, when we are so short on hours decide that they MUST have Sunday night off. It's going to be dead in the store and you weren't the big of football fans during the regular season so why give up the time (though I am also ticked at one because she has almost double everybody else's hours next week)


----------



## Softlines Doll (Jan 30, 2013)

... who put that dingy, discolored and smelly bra that a guest switched out in the fitting room onto the bar for reshop ... how did you not notice how disgusting that thing was? Seriously. Even being blind wouldn't have been a fabulous enough excuse for this.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't ever allow another store tm to talk to you rudely again.  If they start in on you, calmly ask to speak to their LOD.   I bet their tone changes real quick.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jan 31, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To, well, everyone else in the store: no, I am not coming up for backup.  By the time I maneuver this flatbed full of milk back to the cooler, so it doesn't spoil while I am gone, we will have wasted a good portion of everyone's time..  Someone who does not have perishibles on the floor (read anyone else in the damn store) may be a better candidate to come up.
> 
> Also, if you are going to call for "two immediate back ups," I had better not get to the front after responding saying I am coming up from the backroom to a cashier standing around organizing the magazines at the front of her register.  At that point, you could have called me off.
> 
> ...



LOL this and this.  With any pulls.  I swear so many times they are like we need people to the checklanes.  And then they call me out on walkie to go up even though I usually had a perishable push out on the floor or was on the complete opposite side of the store in the backroom in the dairy or freezer rooms.


----------



## Barcode (Jan 31, 2013)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Don't ever allow another store tm to talk to you rudely again.  If they start in on you, calmly ask to speak to their LOD.   I bet their tone changes real quick.



Over the phone while helping a guest isn't the time or place for that!

But yeah, if you're shopping, let em have it!


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Jan 31, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> TargetOldTimer said:
> 
> 
> > Don't ever allow another store tm to talk to you rudely again.  If they start in on you, calmly ask to speak to their LOD.   I bet their tone changes real quick.
> ...



He was helping the rude guy's guest.  I'm just saying....


----------



## StackerMistress (Jan 31, 2013)

To my trainee, who backstocked three tubs of bakery in the freezer last night... YOU ARE AWESOME!  I wish I could do more than just write you a dumb vibe card.


----------



## shorty unloader (Jan 31, 2013)

StackerMistress said:


> To my trainee, who backstocked three tubs of bakery in the freezer last night... YOU ARE AWESOME!  I wish I could do more than just write you a dumb vibe card.



Take him out for a beer after shift sometime. Or buy his lunch one day.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 31, 2013)

StackerMistress said:


> To my trainee, who backstocked three tubs of bakery in the freezer last night... YOU ARE AWESOME!  I wish I could do more than just write you a dumb vibe card.



Go to gstl, ask for a red card shirt..


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 1, 2013)

To the ETL...no, McLane is not two hours late.  This is the same time they arrive every. single. Friday.  It might be behind the scheduled time they are "supposed" to be here, but if this is how it's been since I started 8 months ago, I think we can safely assume that this is the time they are going to come.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok....looking forward in the schedule...you are obviously still hurting for GSA coverage.  Care to train me and get me on that schedule now?  It took us two and a half months to get the interview done.  And now we're holding off on this because everyone in the store is cranky that we are switching districts and everyone has to be "perfect?"  Really?  If what we were doing wasn't working with the old district, why are we waiting until now to change anything?  And if it was working fine with the old district, it should be fine with the new one!  Good grief.  And your paranoid selves are getting in the way of my GSA-ing.  Grr.

Welcome to the new fiscal year!


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Feb 1, 2013)

to the one ETL that i hate in our store, just leave me the F**k alone! im on channel 2 all the time and all i hear you is on channel 2 asking me stupid a$$ questions and lecturing me on $$hit that i already know! dont talk to me like im standing 2 inches off the ground and then try to be all buddy buddy with me, your a fake a$$ human being so just leave me the F**k alone


----------



## Longshanks (Feb 2, 2013)

To that one ETL that recently got terminated: you are the definition of a arrogant prick. You made the dumbest decisions possible and never double checked your work (which eventually cost you). When someone came to to talk about an issue they had with you, you would pretend there wasn't a problem and dismiss it. You were consistently rude whenever someone attempted to be cordial. You used people on other teams to further your own goals and success. Good riddance.


----------



## GlobalJ (Feb 2, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the one ETL that i hate in our store, just leave me the F**k alone! im on channel 2 all the time and all i hear you is on channel 2 asking me stupid a$$ questions and lecturing me on $$hit that i already know! dont talk to me like im standing 2 inches off the ground and then try to be all buddy buddy with me, your a fake a$$ human being so just leave me the F**k alone



That sounds hilarious when you read it in Ralph's voice.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 2, 2013)

To that one GSTL who supposedly got fired: I don't know what happened to get you fired, but I hope you're okay and wish you the best of luck in your future endeavors.

To my store leadership: Please hire a GSTL who is better than the last one you guys hired, or I'll defect to overnight.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 2, 2013)

To that one softlines TM...when I call out that I have a guest on the phone looking for girl's snow pants, do not respond back on the walkie telling me that we have none, when I can see the clearance rack with the snow pants hanging on them from the service desk.  And then you insist that we don't have them, even after I ask you to check the rack because I can see them?  Really?  To the other softlines TM...thank you for stepping in to take the phone call so the other softlines TM and I could end that silly conversation.  Turns out that my eyes really did see the snow pants, and we had the size the guest was looking for.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 2, 2013)

To that LOD...I hate working when you are the LOD on weekends.  Absolutely hate it.  You are absolutely useless when it comes to anything that involves helping us give great guest service.  I needed the ipad today so I could do a price match.  I was ready to scream when you just told me to go ahead and do it without it, since you couldn't be bothered to come up and get the device out of the cash office.  Yeah, I get it...the opening LOD should have grabbed it in the morning, but she didn't.

Luckily for both of us, and you didn't know it, it was a target.com match, so I was able to do it at the registry kiosk.  Because the guest had no idea how much the price was online, but figured it was cheaper.  Had it been for Babies R Us, I would have been screwed....and it was still a pain to look up without being able to use the dpci.

If this was the first time you've basically told me to do something without having all the stuff I need to do it because you wouldn't come help, it would be fine.  But this tends to happen several times a shift with you.  I absolutely dread closing softlines with you as LOD tomorrow night, because I've never worked a full softlines shift before and am not trained in there...and you have zero patience for allowing people to be trained or ask questions...so this could completely suck on top of that.

I really hope you get transferred at some point...I can't imagine us getting anyone more unhelpful than you.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 2, 2013)

To that one hardlines TM...yeah, I get you are lazy, and basically clueless...but seriously...stop bringing strays that need to be back stocked up to the service desk!  The backroom is in the back...I am in the front...I cannot leave to put them back there.  And all I can do is sort them in the correct bin for them to go round and round until either they sell on the floor or someone else takes them to back stock.  So stop trying to dump them off on me and do your damn job.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 2, 2013)

Again, I had another item number today that I couldn't punch in the PDA because it wasn't an item carried at our store.  It was an "as is" item that we were trying to get rid of...so someone had marked over the original UPC so I couldn't scan the bar code.  I had a guest wanting to know if it had gone clearance yet because she had been watching it for a few months.  After the PDA wouldn't bring it up for me, I called the LOD to punch in the numbers but refused to...not seeing the point, who came over with the GSA...they both looked at me like I was stupid as I tried to explain what had gone down the weekend before and what I needed.

The GSA punched the numbers into my PDA to show me how to do it, and looked confused when it wouldn't show up on the PDA.  So I again asked the LOD to punch it in (which if she had done it 5 minutes earlier instead of ignoring me over the walkie because she decided I didn't need her help, things would have gone a lot smoother).  She did, and she was able to get it to come up saying we didn't sell it in the store.

Neither one would acknowledge that I wasn't a complete idiot for asking the LOD to look it up on her PDA.  And I thought of you all...and knowing this will create some more conversation....but apparently, if the item is not originally sold in the store you are standing in, you can't look it up by the DPCI number unless you are logged in as someone higher than a TM (not sure if a TL can do it).


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 2, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that LOD......I can't imagine us getting anyone more unhelpful than you.


I can & we have....


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 2, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > To that LOD......I can't imagine us getting anyone more unhelpful than you.
> ...



Seriously you don't want to ask that.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 2, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Again, I had another item number today that I couldn't punch in the PDA because it wasn't an item carried at our store.  It was an "as is" item that we were trying to get rid of...so someone had marked over the original UPC so I couldn't scan the bar code.  I had a guest wanting to know if it had gone clearance yet because she had been watching it for a few months.  After the PDA wouldn't bring it up for me, I called the LOD to punch in the numbers but refused to...not seeing the point, who came over with the GSA...they both looked at me like I was stupid as I tried to explain what had gone down the weekend before and what I needed.
> 
> The GSA punched the numbers into my PDA to show me how to do it, and looked confused when it wouldn't show up on the PDA.  So I again asked the LOD to punch it in (which if she had done it 5 minutes earlier instead of ignoring me over the walkie because she decided I didn't need her help, things would have gone a lot smoother).  She did, and she was able to get it to come up saying we didn't sell it in the store.
> 
> Neither one would acknowledge that I wasn't a complete idiot for asking the LOD to look it up on her PDA.  And I thought of you all...and knowing this will create some more conversation....but apparently, if the item is not originally sold in the store you are standing in, you can't look it up by the DPCI number unless you are logged in as someone higher than a TM (not sure if a TL can do it).



that is one that I can't get either, the other one is if it's been out of our store for about 3 months (I think it is). BUT if it is an AS IS or Online Only item it won't go any farther down in price because it is already greatly reduced. Our price accuracy watches those and repackages to make sure they aren't just sitting there....he said something to the effect that he can drop it farther or get it off the sales floor so it isn't "stale"


----------



## Barcode (Feb 3, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Again, I had another item number today that I couldn't punch in the PDA because it wasn't an item carried at our store.  It was an "as is" item that we were trying to get rid of...so someone had marked over the original UPC so I couldn't scan the bar code.  I had a guest wanting to know if it had gone clearance yet because she had been watching it for a few months.  After the PDA wouldn't bring it up for me, I called the LOD to punch in the numbers but refused to...not seeing the point, who came over with the GSA...they both looked at me like I was stupid as I tried to explain what had gone down the weekend before and what I needed.
> 
> The GSA punched the numbers into my PDA to show me how to do it, and looked confused when it wouldn't show up on the PDA.  So I again asked the LOD to punch it in (which if she had done it 5 minutes earlier instead of ignoring me over the walkie because she decided I didn't need her help, things would have gone a lot smoother).  She did, and she was able to get it to come up saying we didn't sell it in the store.
> 
> Neither one would acknowledge that I wasn't a complete idiot for asking the LOD to look it up on her PDA.  And I thought of you all...and knowing this will create some more conversation....but apparently, if the item is not originally sold in the store you are standing in, you can't look it up by the DPCI number unless you are logged in as someone higher than a TM (not sure if a TL can do it).



Fyi,

as-is and online only stickers will not scan into item search or price inquiry with any extensive details. Those prices are what they are, and don't change unless someone manually prints a new AS-IS sticker for it.

These types of items are already considered "clearance" and are located on the same clearance back endcaps usually... However they don't follow the same pricing scheme. The price is tied to the red-sticker and not the UPC (hence why it was covered up). Pretty similar to how you would do a re-package.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 3, 2013)

The guest had brought it up because she had been watching it for a few months and was wondering if that was still the right price, because she was hoping it would go clearance.  The LOD "clearanced" it down to get it the heck put of our store.


----------



## StackerMistress (Feb 3, 2013)

Here is a little quiz for everyone.  When you are on flow team, or sales floor and you bring back cardboard, you notice that the cardboard cage is overflowing.  Do you a) set up a new cardboard cage, or b) throw your cardboard on top and let everything fall on the floor?  If you work at my store and answered "b," I hate you.  Six or seven regular carts full of cardboard (AND TRASH ARRGHGH), two cages (we have five!) just piled full of stuff that falls everywhere as soon as you so much as sneeze near it.  And of course, the baler is completely full.  But don't worry, just leave it for the magical Backroom Cardboard Fairy, because I TOTALLY have time to take care of it on a Saturday!  Thanks for making a giant safety hazard!  VIBE CARDS FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## RhettB (Feb 3, 2013)

Longshanks said:


> To that one ETL that recently got terminated: you are the definition of a arrogant prick. You made the dumbest decisions possible and never double checked your work (which eventually cost you). When someone came to to talk about an issue they had with you, you would pretend there wasn't a problem and dismiss it. You were consistently rude whenever someone attempted to be cordial. You used people on other teams to further your own goals and success. Good riddance.



This is what can happen when they hire college grads who don't know a damn thing about retail and put them in power positions.    I have forgotten more about things we have done than many of these ETLs do, even some that are on the STL bench.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 3, 2013)

StackerMistress said:


> Here is a little quiz for everyone.  When you are on flow team, or sales floor and you bring back cardboard, you notice that the cardboard cage is overflowing.  Do you a) set up a new cardboard cage, or b) throw your cardboard on top and let everything fall on the floor?  If you work at my store and answered "b," I hate you.  Six or seven regular carts full of cardboard (AND TRASH ARRGHGH), two cages (we have five!) just piled full of stuff that falls everywhere as soon as you so much as sneeze near it.  And of course, the baler is completely full.  But don't worry, just leave it for the magical Backroom Cardboard Fairy, because I TOTALLY have time to take care of it on a Saturday!  Thanks for making a giant safety hazard!  VIBE CARDS FOR EVERYONE!



C: I would be doing the bale with back room person. I am real bad at doing the wires.


----------



## Wildfirez (Feb 3, 2013)

Just do overkill in the wires. That way when one snaps the others might still hold


----------



## Wildfirez (Feb 3, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Again, I had another item number today that I couldn't punch in the PDA because it wasn't an item carried at our store.  It was an "as is" item that we were trying to get rid of...so someone had marked over the original UPC so I couldn't scan the bar code.  I had a guest wanting to know if it had gone clearance yet because she had been watching it for a few months.  After the PDA wouldn't bring it up for me, I called the LOD to punch in the numbers but refused to...not seeing the point, who came over with the GSA...they both looked at me like I was stupid as I tried to explain what had gone down the weekend before and what I needed.
> 
> The GSA punched the numbers into my PDA to show me how to do it, and looked confused when it wouldn't show up on the PDA.  So I again asked the LOD to punch it in (which if she had done it 5 minutes earlier instead of ignoring me over the walkie because she decided I didn't need her help, things would have gone a lot smoother).  She did, and she was able to get it to come up saying we didn't sell it in the store.
> 
> Neither one would acknowledge that I wasn't a complete idiot for asking the LOD to look it up on her PDA.  And I thought of you all...and knowing this will create some more conversation....but apparently, if the item is not originally sold in the store you are standing in, you can't look it up by the DPCI number unless you are logged in as someone higher than a TM (not sure if a TL can do it).



You can log into the PDA under an ETL if you need to.  When this happens at my store, I just take the item to guest services, and scan it under "sort stuff".  If it is online or as-is it will automatically print the ticket out.  And if someone does not go down enough to sell it, you can manually bring it down more under "SIM" (single-item markdown) to whatever price you would like.  We do this a lot with larger items that we want to get rid of fast.

I've never had it not bring up the price or say "item not sold at your store" though, but I've always been logged in under GSTL.  I would say change your access level from Salesfloor TM to ETL-GE or something.


----------



## missionimpossible (Feb 3, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> StackerMistress said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a little quiz for everyone.  When you are on flow team, or sales floor and you bring back cardboard, you notice that the cardboard cage is overflowing.  Do you a) set up a new cardboard cage, or b) throw your cardboard on top and let everything fall on the floor?  If you work at my store and answered "b," I hate you.  Six or seven regular carts full of cardboard (AND TRASH ARRGHGH), two cages (we have five!) just piled full of stuff that falls everywhere as soon as you so much as sneeze near it.  And of course, the baler is completely full.  But don't worry, just leave it for the magical Backroom Cardboard Fairy, because I TOTALLY have time to take care of it on a Saturday!  Thanks for making a giant safety hazard!  VIBE CARDS FOR EVERYONE!
> ...


just grab me :balemakingking:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 3, 2013)

missionimpossible said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > StackerMistress said:
> ...



Before or after the wires pop?


----------



## researchr (Feb 3, 2013)

Wildfirez said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I had another item number today that I couldn't punch in the PDA because it wasn't an item carried at our store.  It was an "as is" item that we were trying to get rid of...so someone had marked over the original UPC so I couldn't scan the bar code.  I had a guest wanting to know if it had gone clearance yet because she had been watching it for a few months.  After the PDA wouldn't bring it up for me, I called the LOD to punch in the numbers but refused to...not seeing the point, who came over with the GSA...they both looked at me like I was stupid as I tried to explain what had gone down the weekend before and what I needed.
> ...



You should never change your work center in the pda. Everything is tracked and you could get in big trouble for it. Just bring the item to price change or an LOD.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 3, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I had another item number today that I couldn't punch in the PDA because it wasn't an item carried at our store.  It was an "as is" item that we were trying to get rid of...so someone had marked over the original UPC so I couldn't scan the bar code.  I had a guest wanting to know if it had gone clearance yet because she had been watching it for a few months.  After the PDA wouldn't bring it up for me, I called the LOD to punch in the numbers but refused to...not seeing the point, who came over with the GSA...they both looked at me like I was stupid as I tried to explain what had gone down the weekend before and what I needed.
> ...





Wildfirez said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > *same quote as above*
> ...



If you have an item that is not sold at your store and does not have a red barcode ticket, it should say "Item is not sold at your store" in Item Search or "Item not on file" in RF Apps. If you scan it on a register, it will ask "How much is this?". So scan it in Sort Stuff at Guest Service. It will print out a red barcode ticket saying either "As Is" or "Online Only" (if the item is not sold by Target at all or the UPC is broken, Sort Stuff will say "Give to Price Accuracy"). That barcode will not scan on the PDA or in Sort Stuff, but it will scan at the lanes if a guest is buying it. If the item has that red barcode ticket, the UPC should be canceled (crossed out or covered).

RG, if you ever have a guest asking about an item with an "As Is" or "Online Only" ticket, *the price will not decrease because it has already been cut significantly to get the item out of the store*. Explain to the guest that the item will not be replenished because your store doesn't normally carry it, and that you only have it because another guest returned it after buying it at another store or online.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 3, 2013)

To my ETL-HR, I hope to god you agree to "change my status" or whatever needs to be done ASAP! I'm getting tired of having other people login to everything for me so I can do my job.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 3, 2013)

to the closing LOD-thanks for ordering definitely enough food for the closing team tonight. Thank you for not shooing us out of the store after we clocked out so that 6 of us could watch our team win the super bowl!! Thank you to the tm's for not stealing food...taking only what you would eat (and a few extras after everybody ate).

to the TM who took one of those softline shift with no training....good job!! It does help it was kind of (understatement) slow tonight but it looks like we haven't had proper coverage in a while.
To the closing fitting room attendant (me)-thank you for leaving a fairly clean fitting room....especially with zoning men's and helping in shoes....because the opening fitting room operator (again me) is sure to have a couple of special projects to do because of the Super Bowl outcome. This one is totally because no one, but me, is ever going really to notice how much I did tonight and will turn around to do tomorrow...and is totally tongue in cheek.


----------



## Snook (Feb 3, 2013)

To that Market TM...

You arrogant son of a gun. You are danged lucky you were not around when I came in today and read your little "note" in the pFresh communication log, because I would have probably said something I would have regretted. I'm sorry if you had a bad close last night, but to go off at me (didn't name names but we all know who you meant) because you didn't like how I did the mid was uncalled for. It was the FREAKIN DAY BEFORE THE SUPERBOWL. It was danged busy and you know that! I can assure you, I did NOT sit on my butt all day like you seem to think I did and palm off a list of tasks on you because I'm too danged lazy. That's rude, insulting and is a hilarious case of the pot calling the kettle black, because you're one of the slowest TM's we have and have to be babysat on EVERRRRRRYTHING. 

You're lucky I had 7 hours to cool down before deciding that I'm too big to mess with your petty crap. I'm not going to do anything, aside from maybe make our TL aware that you thought I was lying when I told you that SHE wanted you to do that stuff last night. Trust me, I don't think she's going to be happy about that. Not only was every single thing that I told you a direct request from HER, but it wouldn't matter because she's given me permission to assign you a task list when you're alone because "initiate" is a foreign concept to you. Did it ever occur to you that the reason why the ETL was probably on your case last night was because OUR TL asked him to hold you accountable? Ever thought of THAT?!

Ugh. You annoy me and you're lucky we aren't working together for awhile. That was the most personal insult to my work ethic I've ever received to my face (I know I've gotten them to my back, but at least my TL's had the decency to be offended on my behalf), and that hurt.

----

Sorry about all the venting, but I had to do it and I'm not one of those people who vents and complains to other TM's. I meant it when I said that I'm not going to do anything except make sure our TL knows that he had issues with the list she left him.  She was with me practically the whole day so she can vouch for what I did.


----------



## Wildfirez (Feb 3, 2013)

researchr said:


> Wildfirez said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...



Is it really considered that big of a deal? I know many TMs that are logged as ETLs and not as TM and nothing has ever happened to them


----------



## Barcode (Feb 3, 2013)

I used to log in under GSTL and no one cared. I just log in under GSA now though, since I got a lot of extra alerts that I didn't need under GSTL that I didn't give 2 ****s about.


----------



## researchr (Feb 4, 2013)

If it isn't a big deal, why do the differences exist? CYA


----------



## SuzyTarget (Feb 5, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> If you have an item that is not sold at your store and does not have a red barcode ticket, it should say "Item is not sold at your store" in Item Search or "Item not on file" in RF Apps. If you scan it on a register, it will ask "How much is this?". So scan it in Sort Stuff at Guest Service. It will print out a red barcode ticket saying either "As Is" or "Online Only" (if the item is not sold by Target at all or the UPC is broken, Sort Stuff will say "Give to Price Accuracy"). That barcode will not scan on the PDA or in Sort Stuff, but it will scan at the lanes if a guest is buying it. If the item has that red barcode ticket, the UPC should be canceled (crossed out or covered).
> 
> RG, if you ever have a guest asking about an item with an "As Is" or "Online Only" ticket, *the price will not decrease because it has already been cut significantly to get the item out of the store*. Explain to the guest that the item will not be replenished because your store doesn't normally carry it, and that you only have it because another guest returned it after buying it at another store or online.



This is an excellent explanation of what to do with Online Only and AS IS items--they can only be managed properly through SmartSort and SIM. How you are signed into the PDA has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Wildfirez (Feb 5, 2013)

researchr said:


> If it isn't a big deal, why do the differences exist? CYA



One reason is bc TLs and above need to get alerts and view sales and stuff. This isn't a big deal but I'm sure not every TM wants to hear when someone gets an Esp or needs change


----------



## Signingminotaur (Feb 5, 2013)

Back in my early days on flow we had a tm who always did trash, they finally questioned why everyday a bale busted and the dude was getting 40 hours


----------



## Mamat82 (Feb 5, 2013)

To the new guy on flow who obviously has no concept of personal hygiene at all....

We can smell you from 2 isles away and your stench lingers long after you've left. Its giving other tm's headaches and it makes my eyes burn. How you ever made it through the interview is beyond me! 
Please earn to use the shower or at the very least deodorant and cologne.


----------



## RhettB (Feb 5, 2013)

Mamat82 said:


> To the new guy on flow who obviously has no concept of personal hygiene at all....
> 
> We can smell you from 2 isles away and your stench lingers long after you've left. Its giving other tm's headaches and it makes my eyes burn. How you ever made it through the interview is beyond me!
> Please earn to use the shower or at the very least deodorant and cologne.



Watch for what they drive (if they do) and put a bag with the needed toiletries by the windshield.


----------



## Mamat82 (Feb 5, 2013)

RhettB said:


> Mamat82 said:
> 
> 
> > To the new guy on flow who obviously has no concept of personal hygiene at all....
> ...




We went to our TL as a group but doubt she will do anything. Next stop is ETL and the HR... hopefully it gets resolved soon


----------



## redandkhaki (Feb 5, 2013)

I've had to have that conversation before and it is not fun!


----------



## RhettB (Feb 5, 2013)

This is really an HR issue, go to the ETL-HR and pass the buck to them if you do not think your TL can fix it.     I had a situation like this once and the TM's wanted to go the route that I had mentioned above and I told them not to do it.   I went to the ETL-HR and had her sit with me with the team member.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 5, 2013)

to that new ETL----very strange way to "introduce" yourself to me and I've had very strange introductions (and in some cases, non-introductions) to ETL's at our/and other stores.

for the "5 or so" (how the STL put it) higher positions that will open up in the next few months....I am sad to say that I believe I know at least 2 of you if it keeps up. And it is sad that the STL believes less than 5% of us team members are even close to being up to snuff to move up.

to the STL....maybe, just maybe, you are learning to be not such a bigot....but you still have obvious favorites.


----------



## NoRedCards (Feb 6, 2013)

Mamat82 said:


> To the new guy on flow who obviously has no concept of personal hygiene at all....
> 
> We can smell you from 2 isles away and your stench lingers long after you've left. Its giving other tm's headaches and it makes my eyes burn. How you ever made it through the interview is beyond me!
> Please earn to use the shower or at the very least deodorant and cologne.



I used to have one of those people at Wallyworld years ago.....he was a great guy, and strong as an ox, but smelled like one too....which was loads of fun when you have to throw a truck with him during the middle of summer.....they used to have to pull him aside every 3 weeks or so and suggest strongly that a shower was in order before he came back.....


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mamat82 said:


> To the new guy on flow who obviously has no concept of personal hygiene at all....
> 
> We can smell you from 2 isles away and your stench lingers long after you've left. Its giving other tm's headaches and it makes my eyes burn. How you ever made it through the interview is beyond me!
> Please earn to use the shower or at the very least deodorant and cologne.



We used to have a TM who had this issue too. None of us really knew how to tell them, so we finally got one of our TLs to kindly mention it. Talk to your leadership, see if they can help.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 6, 2013)

there are people who even when talked to don't believe you and continue to spread their smell....my ex had a roommate who didn't believe in showers or deodorant. Though I recently saw a facebook picture and either it was bath day or SOMEBODY finally got through to him.

to the GSA and GSTL who were both on the clock but not on a register when making EVERYBODY in the store come up for back up (seriously all 6 of us on the clock came up and neither of them were on a register...or speed weaving)

to the other GSTL....believe me Guest Services ISN'T that hard. Again, rocket science these jobs aren't. (I have slowly trained myself over at guest services)

to my tl's...why are you so ticked that I am guest service trained? You both know I want to move up what better way than to be more "global"? My hour spent covering 2 breaks the last time was just about how long I am off the floor with the ONE fitting room operator's lunch.


----------



## wmdnhyt1 (Feb 6, 2013)

I am new here and i want to post a thread but im not sure what button to please.
please help
thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 7, 2013)

New thread button is located upper left side of the screen. Faqs are located up top too.
Welcome!


----------



## dek067 (Feb 7, 2013)

to our tl:
oh, you use to be an etl? don't care. oh, and you blahblahblahblah? wait. still don't care. stop whining and do your job. we don't have unlimited payroll for you to merely supervise.
 and next time you roll your eyes at me just for telling you about the workload (its called COMMUNICATION at our store), i will do more than ask "are you ok? you may wanna get that looked at." resisting urge to smack in the face. with a chair...


----------



## researchr (Feb 7, 2013)

dek067 said:


> to our tl:
> oh, you use to be an etl? don't care. oh, and you blahblahblahblah? wait. still don't care. stop whining and do your job. we don't have unlimited payroll for you to merely supervise.
> and next time you roll your eyes at me just for telling you about the workload (its called COMMUNICATION at our store), i will do more than ask "are you ok? you may wanna get that looked at." resisting urge to smack in the face. with a chair...



Ugg..we have one of those too..waste of space.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 7, 2013)

dek067 said:


> resisting urge to smack in the face. with a chair...


*passing the degreaser to dek


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 7, 2013)

To the ETL SL, sorry to eavesdrop on your conversation but I was up in the Wave and couldn't really walk away.
You were unhappy because for the this week and the next few weeks you will be working almost twenty hours a week extra because hours are so tight and the work has to get done some how.
I gather all the ETLs are in the same boat.
I have mixed feelings on this.
Part of me feels bad because I've worked 60 hour weeks and it can be pretty wearing after a while.
But really you're young, don't have any kids and get paid pretty good money, so I can't cry too much.
Those of us who could really use those hours wish you would do that complaining to Spot.
Maybe if enough ETLs complained to Spot there might be some changes but I doubt it.
You would be too afraid of losing your job.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 7, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> To the ETL SL, sorry to eavesdrop on your conversation but I was up in the Wave and couldn't really walk away.
> You were unhappy because for the this week and the next few weeks you will be working almost twenty hours a week extra because hours are so tight and the work has to get done some how.
> I gather all the ETLs are in the same boat.
> I have mixed feelings on this.
> ...




I somehow ended up with 40 hours next week (almost 33 this) which is more than my TL's but today also showed our new ETL SL what we go through...I was brought in for 5 hours to help preset girls because on a 178 hour work week plano load we have 170 sales floor hours allotted. I didn't even get one convertible completely set because A) morning huddle, B ) 1 hour of caf pushing (would've been longer if above ETL did not help) C) half hour or more of backup D) helping guests and E) random tasks given by ETL. 

40 hrs. are split this way...3 fitting room shifts (22 hours),1 instocks shift (5), 1 zone shifts(5) and ONE softlines shift of 8 hours....the other brand  tm's have a whole lot less hours in softlines. How the heck are we supposed to set so many adjacency's with so little time? (I will be setting men's as much as I can 2 of the 3 fr shifts)


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 7, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> Maybe if enough ETLs complained to Spot there might be some changes but I doubt it.
> You would be too afraid of losing your job.


Welcome to our world.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 8, 2013)

To the target-mobile guy...way to not show up for your shift.  Hope the lack of commission was worth the at least 20 minutes you were late.  I went to a different store, and the target-mobile guy there said you were on this morning's conference call, so you must have gotten lost on your way to work.  Serious fail on your part.  Good thing you aren't the only target-mobile in the area.  But you still make Target look bad.


----------



## RhettB (Feb 8, 2013)

Hopefully when the new company takes over, the do a make over of most of its employees.  That is,  if they are part of the take over.


----------



## stupid rules (Feb 8, 2013)

Even when they do work they don't fully get it. It takes 2 of them 8 hours to PTM an aisle but expect all of the perishables FIFO in HBA done in an hour (energy bars, batteries, medicine, everything). They will 'zone' a table or rack for 20 minutes but want half of RTW finished in an hour. They will spend days on their leadership status but want your reviews and leadership status done in 2 hours.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 8, 2013)

To that one TM: oh, you don't have enough hours to pay your bills this month and nobody will give you some of theirs? So sorry....maybe if you hadn't taken off so many days and limited your availability "just because", you wouldn't _have_ that issue. Some of us have kids and families to support....


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 8, 2013)

To whoever changed my schedule after it was posted and didn't consult with me, I hate you.  And I nearly ended up with an NCNS for it.

Here's what happened: last night I saw a cashier shift on the swap board for tonight.  I had originally asked for and gotten the day off, but no longer needed it, so I figured I could survive a cashier shift.  So I signed up for it, and told the LOD about it since it was for tonight.  Nothing more was said.  Tonight, I wandered into the TSC about fifteen minutes before I was scheduled to start, and the LOD for the night comments, "there she is."  I looked at him like he was crazy, but didn't say anything.

Before I punched in, I noticed the swap hadn't been signed off on, but it hadn't been denied either.  I looked at the breakout, and the original person was still on for cashiering, and my name was under softlines for a shift that started a half hour before the cashier shift I had taken!  I have never in my life taken a softlines shift on the swap board, and until Wednesday thought I needed tonight off.  So someone added in a shift for me, didn't tell me, and then put it on top of a time period I had already been given the time off approval for!  To seal the deal, it was my sixth day, and they never schedule us for more than 5 days in any particular week...so however that shift got assigned to me is anyone's guess.

The original cashier didn't come in tonight....probably assumed that even though the shift hadn't been officially signed off on that she didn't need to come in since my name was up there.  So she'll technically probsbly get a NCNS, I was just counted as late (though my LOD excused it, it wasn't changed in the system, so it will look like it when the report is printed off).


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 9, 2013)

Mamat82 said:


> To the new guy on flow who obviously has no concept of personal hygiene at all....
> 
> We can smell you from 2 isles away and your stench lingers long after you've left. Its giving other tm's headaches and it makes my eyes burn. How you ever made it through the interview is beyond me!
> Please earn to use the shower or at the very least deodorant and cologne.



I had two of those on my O/N re-shop team during the holidays. When we were working HBA re-shop, I was often tempted to open up those Axe gift sets and spray the hell out of them.


----------



## mxrbook (Feb 9, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To whoever changed my schedule after it was posted and didn't consult with me, I hate you.  And I nearly ended up with an NCNS for it.
> 
> Here's what happened: last night I saw a cashier shift on the swap board for tonight.  I had originally asked for and gotten the day off, but no longer needed it, so I figured I could survive a cashier shift.  So I signed up for it, and told the LOD about it since it was for tonight.  Nothing more was said.  Tonight, I wandered into the TSC about fifteen minutes before I was scheduled to start, and the LOD for the night comments, "there she is."  I looked at him like he was crazy, but didn't say anything.
> 
> ...



In regard to the swap shift, if an LOD didn't sign off on it, it didn't happen.  

In regard to the shift you didn't know about, at my store we are responsible for looking at our schedules.  While it's nice to inform a TM about a schedule change, it's not mandatory.  

Also remember that poop never rolls uphill.  My ETL called me at home and asked me to change my schedule and then didn't change the schedule to reflect that request.  So guess who was 1/2 hour late to work?  Uh, me. Guess who caught poop about it from HR?  Uh, me.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 9, 2013)

On a random note;
Is anyone's store working on some sort of ETL-Superhero related contest?


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 9, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > To whoever changed my schedule after it was posted and didn't consult with me, I hate you.  And I nearly ended up with an NCNS for it.
> ...



How can I possibly be held responsible for a schedule change I was not told about?  All it ever said on Friday under my name (up through last night) was "time off."  Clearly it was changed in Max, but I don't check that because it's never right, anyway, and was told the printed schedule supersedes it.

So someone is allowed to change the schedule in Max, not change the printed schedule and not tell me and hold me responsible?  Seriously?


----------



## RhettB (Feb 9, 2013)

If the master schedule is still up, make a copy of the page you are on.   The last date it was printed will be  on the bottom of the page.   If it is still the original edit without the change, use that as your defense.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 9, 2013)

I went in today to talk to the ETL-HR. She actually snagged me first to let me know when my "official" GSA stuff starts. I told her about last night.  She looked it up on her computer, claimed she didn't recognize the number of whoever put it in the system, but said it wasn't anyone who did the original schedule and that I hadn't been dinged for it, because she didn't even know about it and I am fine and called it a "system error."

Odd.  And not comforting.  But it's all good, apparently.

And as another take away from that conversation:

What do you mean I should thank the ETL-GE for the GSA position?!  He was quite confused by that as well and said that I earned it...and before when we talked, you were clearly in that camp.  Now I should thank someone for the position?  Umm...you make it sound like you (or someone else) strongly disagreed with it.  Maybe I'm reading too much into that statement, but it doesn't sit well....


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 9, 2013)

To that one TM....look, I don't presume to know your situation or want to tell you how to run your life...but as a single mom trying to support yourself....every day you spend at least half of what you make that day in buying crap that's a "really good deal."  You admit that you don't need it, that you have tons of Target bags full of stuff you bought that is just sitting around doing nothing but taking up space.

You have an addiction.  Seriously.  Step away from the service desk as much as you can when you are not scheduled back there and keep your mitts out of the reshop bins.  You do not need it.  I hate myself every time I have to ring up your purchases, because I feel like I am feeding this addiction.  I feel like I have to get the reshop bins (especially anything with clearance) out of guest services as quickly as possible to get it away from your eyes.  It's uncomfortable, to say the least.


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Feb 9, 2013)

RhettB said:


> Hopefully when the new company takes over, the do a make over of most of its employees.  That is,  if they are part of the take over.



so target 'mobile' isn't totally going away? They are just changing companies?


----------



## RhettB (Feb 9, 2013)

MorurDreamcat said:


> RhettB said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully when the new company takes over, the do a make over of most of its employees.  That is,  if they are part of the take over.
> ...



Correct.   Radio shack is not going to be the vendor / leasee  anymore.   I can't recall the new company off hand.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 9, 2013)

It was report here 2 months ago:
Here is a link:
http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/3474


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok...so...we now have the full story.  Last weekend, I took a shift off the swap board for a TM for service desk for NEXT Saturday.  But instead of taking the TM off that shift and putting me on, the genius took the TM off last night's softlines schedule and put me on in her place.  Wrong day, week, hours and department.  So that TM got to work and got sent home because she was no longer on the schedule for the night (incorrectly).  We now have me on for her shift next week, and last night is cleared up on my end.  Good grief.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 9, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Ok...so...we now have the full story.  Last weekend, I took a shift off the swap board for a TM for service desk for NEXT Saturday.  But instead of taking the TM off that shift and putting me on, the genius took the TM off last night's softlines schedule and put me on in her place.  Wrong day, week, hours and department.  So that TM got to work and got sent home because she was no longer on the schedule for the night (incorrectly).  We now have me on for her shift next week, and last night is cleared up on my end.  Good grief.



So what idjit managed that?
And I assume all the NCNS have been removed?


----------



## Snook (Feb 9, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one TM....look, I don't presume to know your situation or want to tell you how to run your life...but as a single mom trying to support yourself....every day you spend at least half of what you make that day in buying crap that's a "really good deal."  You admit that you don't need it, that you have tons of Target bags full of stuff you bought that is just sitting around doing nothing but taking up space.
> 
> You have an addiction.  Seriously.  Step away from the service desk as much as you can when you are not scheduled back there and keep your mitts out of the reshop bins.  You do not need it.  I hate myself every time I have to ring up your purchases, because I feel like I am feeding this addiction.  I feel like I have to get the reshop bins (especially anything with clearance) out of guest services as quickly as possible to get it away from your eyes.  It's uncomfortable, to say the least.



Maybe subtlety clue your ETL-GE in so they crack down on the reshop-resell process? As I understand, it's against BP/policy to buy stuff straight from reshop; it has to go back out on the floor for a "reasonable amount of time" before a TM can buy it. At our store not only can you not take stuff from the carts to buy, but there is ABSOLUTELY no holding of clearance items. When I was a cashier I got around this by "forgetting" to put that certain item in the cart when I dumped my reshop and nobody minded, but you couldn't  visibly hold anything.

Anyway, it won't help that TM's shopping addiction, but it should make service desk work a little less stressful.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 9, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...so...we now have the full story.  Last weekend, I took a shift off the swap board for a TM for service desk for NEXT Saturday.  But instead of taking the TM off that shift and putting me on, the genius took the TM off last night's softlines schedule and put me on in her place.  Wrong day, week, hours and department.  So that TM got to work and got sent home because she was no longer on the schedule for the night (incorrectly).  We now have me on for her shift next week, and last night is cleared up on my end.  Good grief.
> ...



I think the initials were an HRTM.  Well, my late claims to not have counted, the girl who got screwed out of hours did show up, but was sent home, and the other person's hours I took, I have no idea (but since it wasn't signed off on she shouldn't have assumed).


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 9, 2013)

Snook said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > To that one TM....look, I don't presume to know your situation or want to tell you how to run your life...but as a single mom trying to support yourself....every day you spend at least half of what you make that day in buying crap that's a "really good deal."  You admit that you don't need it, that you have tons of Target bags full of stuff you bought that is just sitting around doing nothing but taking up space.
> ...



I would love to do that.  Occasionally I'll out things back (you know, after 24 or 48 hours) and then they will start *****ing that "someone" put their stuff back and then start adding snarky notes to their hold items about not touching their stuff.

Going into a new role, I'm holding back a bit, but I may start bringing up the best practice in casual conversation.  I'm getting tired of the "everyone does it" crap that will come up.


----------



## Mamat82 (Feb 10, 2013)

band_rules16 said:


> Mamat82 said:
> 
> 
> > To the new guy on flow who obviously has no concept of personal hygiene at all....
> ...



Our  TL talked to him on Friday but it didn't seem to do any good..   we have resorted to carrying  around dryer sheets in our pockets


----------



## babytrees (Feb 10, 2013)

oh my goodness Eeyore-we are short staffed you know that because you are the one who took the second shift. To come back and demand help with GBI was ridiculous. On top of you we had a no call/no show. You are a seasonal who only made it to permanent because you cried to not only our ETL-SL(who usually has a fairly soft heart and can usually find space if you have potential...obviously you didn't) but to the ETL-GE who gave you a cashier position, I am a veteran please believe me when I say "this is the norm, suck it up" If I can do a decent job of men's and shoes in an hour while covering the fitting room you darn well should be able to get GBI in 5 hours. Our RTW  person was sick and she was getting not only RTW (and reshop) done but also Jewelry, Accessories and Sleepwear done. 

To to higher up's-please, please, please, just because someone has trained in an area does not mean they can do the job. See above.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Feb 11, 2013)

to the certain hardline team members, why the F**k do you leave all your trash, cardboard, chargeback etc. in receiving and in the backstock? do i look like your F**king mom? i aint cleaning **** up after you fools.  the other day one of you mixed chemicals with food and that $hit leaked all over the food, nice job!


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 11, 2013)

To that other TM....now I am tripping over a large piece of clearance furniture you have on hold because you "might" buy it tomorrow night?!  This is getting out of hand....


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 11, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the certain hardline team members, why the F**k do you leave all your trash, cardboard, chargeback etc. in receiving and in the backstock? do i look like your F**king mom? i aint cleaning **** up after you fools.  the other day one of you mixed chemicals with food and that $hit leaked all over the food, nice job!



At my store, they dump it all off on the service desk...from last week:

(HLTM brings up huge cardboard box that held mops at one point):
Me: that goes in the baler.
TM: ok.
Me: umm...in other words it doesn't go up here.
TM: but the baler is in back.
Me: exactly.  And I can't leave this area to go back there.
TM: well, I'm not going back there.
(TM leaves cart with box in front of service desk and walks off)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 11, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> xPLUGZ said:
> 
> 
> > to the certain hardline team members, why the F**k do you leave all your trash, cardboard, chargeback etc. in receiving and in the backstock? do i look like your F**king mom? i aint cleaning **** up after you fools.  the other day one of you mixed chemicals with food and that $hit leaked all over the food, nice job!
> ...



HLM: walking by GS, I will take care of this box & that hltm for you. sorry about the mess.
gs: thanks
HLM to HLTM: let me show you how to put this box in the baler.
HLTM: ok.
HLM: putting box in baler. HLTM, there is a full cart of cosmetics & hba reshop waiting for you at the usual spot...


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 11, 2013)

To the ETL-HL it is so obvious that you did not grow up in the ghetto, trailer court or barrio.
For that matter any place that would give you any idea of when you are pushing people too far and just how dangerous it can be.
Me I'm a pussy cat and way to old to get into it with you.
Besides I don't get into a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent.
However there are a couple of people you have pretty much pushed right up to the edge and the only thing keeping them from tearing you new orifices is that they need their jobs.
I hope it doesn't come to that but you haven't shown me that you are willing to learn anything about dealing with people so my next hope is that I'm there to see it.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Feb 11, 2013)

To all of the various TLs in my store, just because I do not have the time to sit at TSC and chat about my weekend with you does not make me rude or unapproachable. It makes me responsible for my job. Do not run to the ETLHR and tell them you are worried about me because I choose to do my job instead of wasting time with you. Mind your own business and leave me alone.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 11, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> To the ETL-HL .....there are a couple of people you have pretty much pushed right up to the edge and the only thing keeping them from tearing you new orifices is that they need their jobs.
> I hope it doesn't come to that but you haven't shown me that you are willing to learn anything about dealing with people so my next hope is that I'm there to see it.



I'd print up & sell tickets to that rip-fest....


----------



## StackerMistress (Feb 11, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the certain hardline team members, why the F**k do you leave all your trash, cardboard, chargeback etc. in receiving and in the backstock? do i look like your F**king mom? i aint cleaning **** up after you fools.  the other day one of you mixed chemicals with food and that $hit leaked all over the food, nice job!



OMG yes!  Reshop constantly comes back in a three-tier with CHEM on top and food on the bottom.  Another one that bugs me is people bringing back carts full of cardboard full of plastic and the dreaded styrofoam.  Especially when plano is setting stuff like wine glasses?  Uuugh.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Feb 11, 2013)

StackerMistress said:


> xPLUGZ said:
> 
> 
> > to the certain hardline team members, why the F**k do you leave all your trash, cardboard, chargeback etc. in receiving and in the backstock? do i look like your F**king mom? i aint cleaning **** up after you fools.  the other day one of you mixed chemicals with food and that $hit leaked all over the food, nice job!
> ...



that is how we get are backstock in the morning from the flow team, it is ridicules! they will have one thing in the box that holds six items, styrofoam everywhere and what not, i F**king swear i hate that so much! when i was on the flow team i took care of all the cardboard, and they used to send me back merchandise inside the boxes still...idiots, i found a whole un open repack once in the trash


----------



## NoRedCards (Feb 12, 2013)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> To all of the various TLs in my store, just because I do not have the time to sit at TSC and chat about my weekend with you does not make me rude or unapproachable. It makes me responsible for my job. Do not run to the ETLHR and tell them you are worried about me because I choose to do my job instead of wasting time with you. Mind your own business and leave me alone.



One of the guys I work with almost got written up because one of the ETL's thought he was being rude when he didn't stop to talk to her while he was extremely busy with the pulls in the back. The sad part is she is the ETL-LOG, so she should understand more than anyone that we really don't stop to chat during pulls. And he answered her question, while he was still working....novel concept....


----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 12, 2013)

Our ELTLOG is a chatty kathy (not her irl name).

She is incapable of going to another channel when instigating a conversation and proceeds to 'um yeah so if you could um yeah' her way through every pointless communication she can make, all over channel 1. It makes it horrible when you have an urgent LOD/AP need. Plus her voice is um .... something else.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 12, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> Our ELTLOG is a chatty kathy (not her irl name).
> 
> She is incapable of going to another channel when instigating a conversation and proceeds to 'um yeah so if you could um yeah' her way through every pointless communication she can make, all over channel 1. It makes it horrible when you have an urgent LOD/AP need. Plus her voice is um .... something else.



Why is it when one has an actual need on the walkie, it is impossible to get a word in edgewise over things that really aren't necessary or can be taken to a different channel?  There are times that as soon as someone takes a breath, I jump in like no one is talking...otherwise I'd never get a chance.


----------



## dek067 (Feb 12, 2013)

for the first time ever, i can't post my comment because it is so specific. so i am just gonna say...

dear leadership team... instead of telling us that our job is a privilege, how about you guys learn YOU ARE DAMN LUCKY TO HAVE US. shift your perception and you'll be surprised how much morale will improve.


----------



## mxrbook (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, fellow TL, do not waste your time and breath gossiping to me or about me.  I will not join the mean girl club at our store.  I have a job to do.  You also have a job to do which would get done more quickly if you'd gossip less and work more.

Anyway, who in his right mind gossips TO and ABOUT the same person?  Really?  When I roll my eyes, it is AT you, not WITH you.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 12, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> Oh, fellow TL, do not waste your time and breath gossiping to me or about me.  I will not join the mean girl club at our store.  I have a job to do.  You also have a job to do which would get done more quickly if you'd gossip less and work more.
> 
> Anyway, who in his right mind gossips TO and ABOUT the same person?  Really?  When I roll my eyes, it is AT you, not WITH you.



Most people who will gossip to you will also gossip about you.


----------



## Backtohardlines (Feb 12, 2013)

dek067 said:


> for the first time ever, i can't post my comment because it is so specific. so i am just gonna say...
> 
> dear leadership team... instead of telling us that our job is a privilege, how about you guys learn YOU ARE DAMN LUCKY TO HAVE US. shift your perception and you'll be surprised how much morale will improve.



Can I just say how tired I am of hearing "Perception is reality"   ARGH!!!!  There are perceptions other than your own!   I totally agree dek.. shift the perception and much will change!


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 12, 2013)

market tm said:


> dek067 said:
> 
> 
> > for the first time ever, i can't post my comment because it is so specific. so i am just gonna say...
> ...



The problem is the ETL's (at least in my neck of the woods) are cut from the same bolt of cloth so their perceptions are going to be exactly the same and they just reinforce each other.
The more reasonable TLs may try to offer some perspective but they are nervous for their jobs so will be polite and careful in phrasing, which is unlikely to break through the bubble that has been created around our fearless leaders.
The things they don't have to worry about could fill a book, yet they run our lives and can tell us to be thankful for the crumbs they offer in  terms of hours and pay.
None of them have kids, some even still live with their parents, most aren't married and yes, I'm sure they have student debt but I'm know none of them have ever had to go on food stamps or wonder how they were going to keep the lights on.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Feb 12, 2013)

to TPS, 
wow im just barely finding out why you all have to wear red shirts and not your uniform these past couple of days, idk if this is just in southern california or in targets everywhere at the moment


----------



## Snook (Feb 13, 2013)

You know, on that note, I haven't seen our TPS around for a bit. Maybe he's in hiding. 

To our Sr. GSTL: You know the way those adults talk in those Charlie Brown films? YOU SOUND LIKE THAT ON THE WALKIE. Whaa, whaa, whamp whaamp. You love going on LONG pep talks about how we're doing on Redcards for the day and how we can improve, but you do realize no one can understand you, right?


----------



## Bullseye8 (Feb 14, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one TM....look, I don't presume to know your situation or want to tell you how to run your life...but as a single mom trying to support yourself....every day you spend at least half of what you make that day in buying crap that's a "really good deal."  You admit that you don't need it, that you have tons of Target bags full of stuff you bought that is just sitting around doing nothing but taking up space.
> 
> You have an addiction.  Seriously.  Step away from the service desk as much as you can when you are not scheduled back there and keep your mitts out of the reshop bins.  You do not need it.  I hate myself every time I have to ring up your purchases, because I feel like I am feeding this addiction.  I feel like I have to get the reshop bins (especially anything with clearance) out of guest services as quickly as possible to get it away from your eyes.  It's uncomfortable, to say the least.



Have you ever seen the TV show, "Hoarders". Check out how many Target bags are on those piles!


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Feb 14, 2013)

to the certain ETL thats always asking me to do little petty things that take a second when im already really busy...

you have hands, you F**king do it


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 14, 2013)

Bullseye8 said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > To that one TM....look, I don't presume to know your situation or want to tell you how to run your life...but as a single mom trying to support yourself....every day you spend at least half of what you make that day in buying crap that's a "really good deal."  You admit that you don't need it, that you have tons of Target bags full of stuff you bought that is just sitting around doing nothing but taking up space.
> ...



I haven't been able to watch that show since I saw one with a woman hoarding cats.  But you have me curious again.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 14, 2013)

Bullseye8 said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > To that one TM....look, I don't presume to know your situation or want to tell you how to run your life...but as a single mom trying to support yourself....every day you spend at least half of what you make that day in buying crap that's a "really good deal."  You admit that you don't need it, that you have tons of Target bags full of stuff you bought that is just sitting around doing nothing but taking up space.
> ...



There was a "Storage Wars" episode where one of the bins was obviously owned by a hoarder and it was filled with bags of crap....there were quite a few Target bags in there too


----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 14, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the certain ETL thats always asking me to do little petty things that take a second when im already really busy...
> 
> you have hands, you F**king do it



Jesus Christ Yes. 
We have an ETL who is just Capt. 'Hey could somebody um ...' 
WHAT THE **** DO THEY PAY YOU FOR?!


----------



## calimero (Feb 14, 2013)

To that young etl hr : i know the doc didn't put when i can come back to work ,because he doesn't know ! One thing I can tell you,he doesn't like to fill that workability sheet! He has his own! He doesn't have time to figure it out ! 
And ,no I will not give him the "mock" paper you filled ,in different colors pend to show him how to fill it properly!


----------



## babytrees (Feb 14, 2013)

to that one muckety muck-sorry for saying a fairly crass word for the state of our recognition, but it was the truth. As anybody who has ever talked to me will tell you, I do speak the truth...usually not quite as crassly though.

to the HR...sorry I dissed the candy gram idea...the few I sent out (hey, the money did end up going to charity) brightened the day of the tm's. (Others will get them their next shift).

To my new ETL-told you men's was icky.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 14, 2013)

To that HL TL, hey I know I used to spoil you back in the days when I had hours.
I didn't mind getting the backer paper and headers for you and helping you out every time you called.
Now you're getting annoyed when I don't come over every time you call and I kind of feel bad because I do like you and want to help.
But I just don't have the time, they screwed me for the hours and I'm absolutely buried.
I really want to but it's getting impossible.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 14, 2013)

Umm...to whoever comes up with my bizarre schedule...what in the world is this one shift in softlines each week?  I am not an ornament, and I dislike being put back there with the ornaments.  Also, thanks for the GSA hours.  Now, some training might be nice.


----------



## SavestheDay (Feb 15, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to TPS,
> wow im just barely finding out why you all have to wear red shirts and not your uniform these past couple of days, idk if this is just in southern california or in targets everywhere at the moment


lol our store is like that also. maybe they'll wear their regular uniform tomorrow.


----------



## SavestheDay (Feb 15, 2013)

to that one older TM who follows me around like a puppy dog. dude you're like 50 years old and i'm still a teenager, no matter how many times you say "hey pretty girl",  you're still really lame.


----------



## SavestheDay (Feb 15, 2013)

to our gstl, you're such  a trooper. there were 2 call outs today so you took one for the team and stayed from opening until closing on a valentines day and you still had a smile  on your face. you're great.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 15, 2013)

To the TL who coached me for saying 'hell' over the walkie. **** you very much.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 15, 2013)

It seems to me that the most efficient use of my time is not sitting in an interminable meeting where we discus the most efficient use of my time.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 15, 2013)

oh my, I found out that the muckety muck's visit wasn't an ordinary one...it was a state of the store visit. I almost feel bad for our STL as our store is a total fluster cuck. ALMOST because most of the problems would not actually be around with better leadership and that starts from the top.

to the new ETL....I am sorry you have walked in to such a bomb. I actually think I like you as a person and you are certainly showing yourself to be a leader and not prone to gossip.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 15, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to TPS,
> wow im just barely finding out why you all have to wear red shirts and not your uniform these past couple of days, idk if this is just in southern california or in targets everywhere at the moment



You know, I haven't seen either of our TPSs lately. We had someone else in uniform (from another store?) the other day. Also, I've been seeing our APS more lately than I ever did before.


----------



## NOP (Feb 15, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> To the TL who coached me for saying 'hell' over the walkie. **** you very much.



Someone at my store got coached for using "freaking" over the walkie to add a colorful description to a situation in the backroom.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Feb 16, 2013)

NOP said:


> SpiderKeyPeon said:
> 
> 
> > To the TL who coached me for saying 'hell' over the walkie. **** you very much.
> ...



Crazy.   All but 1 of our etls won't even return a Good Morning to me...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 16, 2013)

NOP said:


> SpiderKeyPeon said:
> 
> 
> > To the TL who coached me for saying 'hell' over the walkie. **** you very much.
> ...



Yet another reason we rarely have to communicate with anyone else, particularly over the walkie....^ is a regular occurrence in our pharmacy (heck, that's "tame" for us)~LOL!


----------



## Bullseye8 (Feb 16, 2013)

To the LOD tonight, thank you. I really enjoy working with you. You make a sometimes stressful situation much easier to handle with your laid-back, but effective, demeanor.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 16, 2013)

GSA: You may have an angry guest come in about xyz later.  The LOD is aware of it.  Call him up to take care of it when they come in.
Me: umm..have you met this LOD?  You know he will just have you take care of it.
GSA: I'm pissed at him anyway...call him up.
Me: ok.

*passage of time*

LOD: so, you may have an angry guest coming in later.
Me: yes, the GSA told me about it.
LOD: go ahead and follow the standard procedure to take care of it yourself, or call the GSA.
Me: ok.

Oy.  Thankfully the guest never came in, and I'm off tomorrow.


----------



## RhettB (Feb 17, 2013)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Crazy.   All but 1 of our etls won't even return a Good Morning to me...




Not that the results of the annual survey do anything, but you can always answer in an unfavorable way on the questions that relate to how your ETLs treat you with respect.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 17, 2013)

*sigh*  I know your position in the store as a Sr TL means that you have other stuff to do...but when you are scheduled at the service desk, we sort of need you there.  The GSA was ready to tear his hair out yesterday trying to cover the service desk and everything else.  And your crappy response to me of, "he'll get over it" was just plain crappy.  Also, the amount of work you left for the person following you was unreasonable, at best.  Worse, the two shifts following you clearly ignored most of it, because I came into a complete mess that I worked my butt off, but still couldn't completely clean up in a 4 1/2 hour shift...though I got about 3/4 of it knocked out and the worst of it is no longer there.  But for all of Friday and most of Saturday, the service desk looked like crap.  That's a fabulous impression to leave to guests.  But at least you got to spend most of your shift at your desk....I guess that's all that matters, right?


----------



## duckman (Feb 17, 2013)

To that one  cart attendant who cleaned up the throw up and tried to make a cashier throw up with the bag you put it in. AHAHAHA!


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 17, 2013)

What?!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 17, 2013)

duckman said:


> To that one  cart attendant who cleaned up the throw up and tried to make a cashier throw up with the bag you put it in. AHAHAHA!



:bad:


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 17, 2013)

duckman said:


> to that one  cart attendant who cleaned up the throw up and tried to make a cashier throw up with the bag you put it in. Ahahaha!



wtf?


----------



## Barcode (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah.... lol


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 17, 2013)

It takes a lot to make this group speechless....


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 17, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> It takes a lot to make this group speechless....



Seriously.


----------



## mxrbook (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm just trying to imagine ever being drunk/high/sick enough to throw up in a Target fitting room. And I was young once.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 17, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> I'm just trying to imagine ever being drunk/high/sick enough to throw up in a Target fitting room. And I was young once.



I've had pukers and pee'rs at the fitting room...including one tonight. Can not wait until tile is put in!! 

To the 2 tm's who NCNS today....what the heck? it's not like either one of you

to all but 4 of the remaining team...what the heck? leaving early from your shift when it is obvious all but where the 4 were could use even 5 more minutes of help. NOT cool.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Feb 18, 2013)

What happened I've been seeing this throughout the district as well





xPLUGZ said:


> to TPS,
> wow im just barely finding out why you all have to wear red shirts and not your uniform these past couple of days, idk if this is just in southern california or in targets everywhere at the moment


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 18, 2013)

To that one ETL ... I know my sense of humor has gotten a bit frayed of late but walking by and slapping the sign I'm working on wasn't really funny the first time you did it.




The sixth time I just wanted to take the sharp cardboard edges and cut you ... over and over and over again.


----------



## RhettB (Feb 18, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> To that one ETL ... I know my sense of humor has gotten a bit frayed of late but walking by and slapping the sign I'm working on wasn't really funny the first time you did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What would be funny -- in an obtuse way -- is if he caused a code green on himself the next time he does it.


----------



## dek067 (Feb 18, 2013)

RhettB said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > To that one ETL ... I know my sense of humor has gotten a bit frayed of late but walking by and slapping the sign I'm working on wasn't really funny the first time you did it.
> ...


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 18, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> To that one ETL ... walking by and slapping the sign I'm working on wasn't really funny the first time you did it.
> The sixth time I just wanted to take the sharp cardboard edges and cut you ... over and over and over again.


*passing a bottle of degreaser to commie*


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Feb 18, 2013)

GlobalTL123 said:


> What happened I've been seeing this throughout the district as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if uve been watching the news, southern california police is in a man hunt for that christopher doren dude, he killed a bunch of cops and is targeting more ( thats if he is sill alive), but since TPS sorta look like cops in their uniforms, they cant wear them, its all for their safety, idk if its only in southern california or everywhere, but since im in southern california, i guess those rules apply for them not to wear it


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 18, 2013)

To those 3+ Guest Service TMs: Thank you for using Smart Sort despite the outrageous amount of unsorted re-shop.

To that one other Guest Service TM: Please, just do your job and stop *****ing about how much longer Smart Sort takes. Just wait until you actually get trained on the floor and have to push those carts of random crap.

To that one minor cashier: You do not own the express lanes. When you're almost closing and the GSA asks you to please move to a regular lane, just ****ing do it.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 18, 2013)

To the TM whining about hrs: I mentioned opening your avail but you said you had classes even tho nobody's heard anything about what you're 'studying' for; I told you to look into training in other areas but you 'didn't wanna work there'; I pointed you to the shift swap board but you 'didn't want any of THOSE shifts' so I'm done suggesting & your pity party is petering out.
Those are all the ways I've gotten my hrs & the 'Flo Ho' has spoken!


----------



## SavestheDay (Feb 19, 2013)

to one of our LOD's, you've been pissing me off all week, for instance, i hadn't even clocked in and the first thing you say was "why aren't you on a lane?" and later on I had to cover someone's lunch in electronics & you say, "do you even know what you're doing back here?"  then the next day I had to clock in/out via paper (our store is being remodeled - no time clocks) ...i walk in the hr's room fill mine out at the end of my shift and leave it on the desk -just as i did the day before, you walk by and say "what are you doing in here, you aren't supposed to be in here, how'd you get in???" when the door was completely opened, what else was i supposed to do not write down my hours for the day?? ugh. i might be over-analyzing things, but you are very rude.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 19, 2013)

To that SrGSTL...I know getting me trained for GSA must be an incredible inconvenience to you...I mean, we have to connect tonight so you can figure out when to set me up for training within the next 10 days with the other GSTL before my first shift.  Such a burden to take 5 minutes out of your time to figure out a schedule, I know.  But thanks for letting me know what an inconvience/waste of your time I am.

It makes me incredibly thankful the other GSTL, who happens to like me, will be doing the training.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 19, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > To that one ETL ... walking by and slapping the sign I'm working on wasn't really funny the first time you did it.
> ...



Actually don't want to kill him just make hundreds of shallow, painful, amateur, cuts that would demonstrate what it's like to work with him.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 19, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > commiecorvus said:
> ...



might still need the degreaser....take it. LOL


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep, even hundreds of 'shallow cuts' can make a mess.
Just keep your area clean.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 20, 2013)

What do you mean as GSA I have to learn food ave and Starbucks?!  I have never seen a single GSA ever step back there except to close the registers.  And even the GSTL only goes back there once in a very blue moon!  Food Ave I could probably figure out without doing it often.  But Starbucks as a corporation would probably prefer to keep me far, far away from their drinks.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 20, 2013)

To that one TM: I'm still waiting for you to bring it on.....if you're going to "talk the talk", you'd better "walk the walk"....


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 20, 2013)

Over the walkie: degreaser to pharmacy please, degreaser to pharmacy....


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 20, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Over the walkie: degreaser to pharmacy please, degreaser to pharmacy....


on walkie..
i did grabbed a large bottle of degreaser from red, headed to pharmacy.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 20, 2013)

*making room in the walk-in for another bod-......er......BOX*


----------



## StackerMistress (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay, I get it.  The freezer is cold.  It is unpleasant to pull or backstock in there for more than five minutes.  But when I get in there to do an empty location report and find soooo much product, sitting nicely in its Wacos, not located in the system, I get a little upset.  Because it means that one of the following has happened:

1.  While backstocking, you just put the product in the bins without actually scanning the location label and entering the quantity.
Or, more likely, 2.  You had a big pull in there for one of our CAFs, got lazy, got cold, and simply used m-delete on everything so you wouldn't have to pull it.

You really think someone wouldn't catch you if you did that?


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 21, 2013)

To my PTL, I like and respect you.
Unlike other members of the plano team I don't blame you for the BS that has been dumped on you from above though you have let it get to you and that's come out on everybody around you.
It's sad that when you asked if I was not feeling well and that you were concerned about my health, I didn't really trust you.
I'm not really sure why, just a feeling.
Maybe it's the way one of the older members of the team is being pushed out because he isn't as fast or accurate as you need even though he's been in plano for ten years.
Or that every week I've been getting further and further behind but nobody seems to really care.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 21, 2013)

GTCs....excuse me, "TEAM" VIBE cards to RG, HLM, & RE arty:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 21, 2013)

Did the degreaser clean up the issue? Thanks, btw!


----------



## babytrees (Feb 21, 2013)

so it was a bad day from the get go...before I even hit the store BUT I think these things would have bugged me anyway

closing FRO-when leaving a note it is to warn the next operator of any potential problems, i.e., "sorry we were so slammed last night that I had to step out and help zone so there was 3 carts that need sorting" NOT "we were slammed and there were only 2 softline TM's on the floor but here's what I did--(going on to toot your own horn). This would have ticked me off anyway but then I resorted your carts and found a lot of things that needed repacking, defecting, other stuff. AND I was able to knock your carts down to half and they made more sense.

to the ETL's who brought pull over....make sure it is actually softlines pull before you pass it off on the fitting room. Also, you all have worked with me for over 9 months, when have I ever left/not sorted carts? It was quite insulting that ALL of you thought that I wouldn't have sorted carts. 

to that one TL-I love you to pieces but your way high expectations of what I can do is burning me out faster than I already was. That being said, I did get a heck of a lot done.

to that one tm-sorry I just could not work for you tomorrow...between the stuff that made me late today and the 3 days I spent as FRO last week, I think I would have been taken out of my store in a pretty white jacket if I had come in. 

to that other tm-you have been properly trained as a brand team member, where I think my training has been lacking because of my lack of "my" area, been doing it longer than me....so how is it that I can get more done properly in less time? Also, we are considered equals...you better step off the telling me what to do and acting that you are such a better brand tm than I am. Because you have been doing it longer you shouldn't have to have your hand held through every visual adjacency or have our TL end up doing 3/4 of the VA (with some help from 3 of us). The other TM's come to me with questions, concerns and act like I am a TL when there isn't one on our side. I realize you want to be a TL but I am not seeing it. I also finally figured out a way I don't have to see your inappropriate stuff on face book with out unfriending you. HALLELUJAH!!

to that other TM-good luck on the interview, I hope they realize what an asset you will be at the other store.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 21, 2013)

Whoa, baby trees!


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, thank you all for setting me up to fail.  The gstl I was training with called off, the srgstl basically told me to suck it up, and I was lucky to get any training hours anyway. So now I'm stuck covering guest services, can't get set up for a PDA, supervisor numbers or anything.  But they keep telling me I know everything...but I don't.  Hell who needs core roles or routines or anything.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 22, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Well, thank you all for setting me up to fail.  The gstl I was training with called off, the srgstl basically told me to suck it up, and I was lucky to get any training hours anyway. So now I'm stuck covering guest services, can't get set up for a PDA, supervisor numbers or anything.  But they keep telling me I know everything...but I don't.  Hell who needs core roles or routines or anything.



Damn, I'm sorry.
Every time ...


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 22, 2013)

After being yelled at by pretty well everyone with a T and L in their title, told that GSA is the easiest position in the store, and maybe if I'm going to get upset about this then I shouldn't be a GSA, everyone has their own problems, blah, blah, I gave up covering service desk and went back to soft lines early to hide in the fitting room.

I figured that was a better option than walking out.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 22, 2013)

Smile to the tl, can you put your PDA in tlod mode, please.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 22, 2013)

I tried that...the srgstl who was ignoring the lanes wouldn't give up the PDA (that she's never logged into anyway) so the GSA could help me out with that.

And since the srgstl was ignoring the lanes, she had the GSA at service desk covering the lanes, so all I could do was cover service desk. And every time she did something I needed to learn how to so, she would do it and say, "oh I should have showed you that."

The etl-hr, who couldn't keep her word to save her life, promised me I will be ready to go by my first GSA shift. I pretty well doubt it.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 22, 2013)

*gives RG a hug, a cold beer & some of Annie's cookies*


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 22, 2013)

To the ETL-HR, thanks for the amazing vibe card mocking my bad night.  It felt amazing when I got it home and tore it into a million little pieces of confetti.

To the CTL, you were the only bright spot in an incredibly rotten day.  Telling me you miss me in hardlines and I am your best team member there means a lot (nevermind the competition isn't very steep in about half of the team). At least someone appreciates me. Do me a favor and mention that to hr...maybe they'll get me off this once a week softlines kick and let me back into hardlines for a day.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Feb 23, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> After being yelled at by pretty well everyone with a T and L in their title, told that GSA is the easiest position in the store, and maybe if I'm going to get upset about this then I shouldn't be a GSA, everyone has their own problems, blah, blah, I gave up covering service desk and went back to soft lines early to hide in the fitting room.
> 
> I figured that was a better option than walking out.



RG--I'm sorry you having this experience. When I first became a GSA the role was very new to our store, one of our GSTLs was on medical leave, the other was a brand new transfer and the one other GSA we had was not good at his job and I had to figure it out largely on my own, but I didn't have to put up with anyone actively working against me. While I won't know your store's specific quirks and routines, there isn't much about GSAing in general that I don't know. If you are interested, you are welcome to ask me any question you'd like either by PM or on the boards. I'm sure there are others here who would also help you out.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 23, 2013)

Retail Girl, come to my store. We have a GSA opening and great trainers at the front end.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 23, 2013)

So I was scheduled to come in early today to learn how to do the opening stuff, and then the GSA who was there switched places with me for the day so he did service desk and I did GSA and he was there to answer questions, give tips, etc. There are a lot of unanswered questions about work bench, pcv, etc, that I hope the GSTL and I will be able to get together and get figured out.

Of course no one seems able to get me set up with supervisor numbers in the LPDA or on the register.  Everyone (TLs and SrTLs) keep saying that the ETL-HR has to key me in on her end before they can set me up.  She claims it was done at the beginning of last week, and the system must just need to catch up.  Right. My GSTL promised to keep hounding her about it...otherwise the LOD is just going to have to suck it up and be available for post voids, overrides, alerts that I can't get on the LPDA, etc.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 23, 2013)

Grab your gstl for that!


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah, he is going to hound the ETL-HR...he couldn't get me set up in the system properly either.  I figure a shift or two of the LOD having to come up to deal with stuff I can't do will get it fixed.  :good:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 23, 2013)

I think it's  done by register access. Ask you gstl to give you supervisor access & see what happens,


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 23, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I think it's  done by register access. Ask you gstl to give you supervisor access & see what happens,



He, as well as two other TLs, have all tried. There's no option there to give me higher status than my current status with guest service.  They claim that I need to have my status changed in the system by HR, and she claimed it was done at the beginning of last week.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I think it's  done by register access. Ask you gstl to give you supervisor access & see what happens,


Yeah, that should fix it. As far as PDA alerts, I'm not sure. Have you tried changing your role on there? Pick ETL and then LOD and it should let you use your password for eHR/workbench to log in and get alerts. I'm not sure that's all you have to do though.


----------



## greatteam (Feb 23, 2013)

To get register alerts on the PDA you need to be keyed in as Supervisor on the register. Without that, you can view alerts, but the PDA won't alert you to them.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 23, 2013)

Rg, go to your etl-hr & ask nicely for access.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 23, 2013)

I did. She told me it was set up on her end last week.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 23, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> I did. She told me it was set up on her end last week.



/me tries to think of a way for you to politely phrase "You are an incompetent cow and need to slither back into your den and attempt to do your job. Correctly this time."
Oh, what the frell, screw politely.
This woman has consistently done everything she prove she's useless.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 23, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I did. She told me it was set up on her end last week.
> ...



She's ETL-HR...isn't that pretty well her job?  Nobody is quite sure what she does all day besides make our lives harder.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Feb 23, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...




You might ask your ETL-HR to double check that you are keyed right. The same thing happened to me when I was made a GSA and my HR had keyed in the wrong job code or something.  I remember having to call the help desk and being told my HR would have to fix it.  Once they keyed me correctly I was able to get supervisor access the next day.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 24, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> So I was scheduled to come in early today to learn how to do the opening stuff, and then the GSA who was there switched places with me for the day so he did service desk and I did GSA and he was there to answer questions, give tips, etc. There are a lot of unanswered questions about work bench, pcv, etc, that I hope the GSTL and I will be able to get together and get figured out.
> 
> Of course no one seems able to get me set up with supervisor numbers in the LPDA or on the register.  Everyone (TLs and SrTLs) keep saying that the ETL-HR has to key me in on her end before they can set me up.  She claims it was done at the beginning of last week, and the system must just need to catch up.  Right. My GSTL promised to keep hounding her about it...otherwise the LOD is just going to have to suck it up and be available for post voids, overrides, alerts that I can't get on the LPDA, etc.



I don't think Supervisor access is required for post voids. I'm not even keyed as Guest Service, let alone Supervisor, and I can post void (unless your store simply doesn't allow cashiers to do it). You should be able to get the alerts by logging into the PDA as GSA.

And re: PCV - That is the LOD's responsibility.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 24, 2013)

To the LOD who declined to tell Electronics that we should no longer be holding an item for a guest who called in, even though he was the one who took the call, okay'd the hold, and communicated it to us originally ...  **** you very much

Now we look like assholes for declining to sell it to guests in the store who then, upon being told by you that they could, probably have shat on our precious little scores again.

You're a worthless sack of crap. You and the other ETL couldn't run to the corner for breakfast, let alone run a store.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 24, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > So I was scheduled to come in early today to learn how to do the opening stuff, and then the GSA who was there switched places with me for the day so he did service desk and I did GSA and he was there to answer questions, give tips, etc. There are a lot of unanswered questions about work bench, pcv, etc, that I hope the GSTL and I will be able to get together and get figured out.
> ...



Our store's set up requires supervisor numbers for post voids.
Logging in as GSA doesn't give you the alerts unless the system knows you should be getting them (ie you are a "supervisor.")
At my store, PCV is the responsibility of the GSTL/GSA running the lanes.


----------



## SuzyTarget (Feb 24, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...




You don't need supervisor numbers for post voids. If you hand key in the receipt id an option for post void will appear on the right hand side of the screen.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting... I'll try that sometime.


----------



## redandkhaki (Feb 24, 2013)

that's true that you can do post voids that way. You also need to be keyed to have supervisor access. I would challenge her again and ask her to make sure that you are keyed correctly.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 24, 2013)

The etl-hr showed me and the gstl that I'm in as a GSA, so she has an email into the friendly folks in India to see what's up.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 24, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> The etl-hr showed me and the gstl that I'm in as a GSA, so she has an email into the friendly folks in India to see what's up.



OK I take back the mean things I said about her.
Glitches happen, it just seemed damned convenient considering all the other stuff she has put you through.


----------



## Bullseye8 (Feb 24, 2013)

When I became GSA, I had the same frustrations. It took a couple of weeks before everything cleared through the full system and my supervisor number and alert access were working.


----------



## Target Annie (Feb 24, 2013)

a promotion to GSA and access are two different things.

it's up to the ETLHR to complete this action, but I have had to do it when the ETLHR didn't know how.


----------



## Barcode (Feb 24, 2013)

Alert access can be acquired by anyone, you just need to login as a GSA/GSTL on the PDA.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 24, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> Alert access can be acquired by anyone, you just need to login as a GSA/GSTL on the PDA.



Nope. When I log in as GSA (password and all) it tells me I won't get alerts and puts a big black x through the triangle.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 24, 2013)

to the STL thanks for screwing with my schedule after I had viewed it on max (yes, I know until it goes up in paper it's changeable) so that I made a fool of myself calling in to see when I worked today. AND putting somebody who hasn't really been trained in the area....BRAVO!! I have gotten over caring....I go in and do my job (and a dam fine job I do) and how you want to screw up the store is up to you.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 24, 2013)

SuzyTarget said:


> You don't need supervisor numbers for post voids. If you hand key in the receipt id an option for post void will appear on the right hand side of the screen.



If you scan the receipt, hit K6 for Fix a Mistake, then hit K2 or K3(?) for Wrong Payment, that will post void the receipt. Just be careful if the guest paid with a credit card.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 25, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> SuzyTarget said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need supervisor numbers for post voids. If you hand key in the receipt id an option for post void will appear on the right hand side of the screen.
> ...



Umm...that doesn't work when you need to void a return.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 25, 2013)

To the two HLTMs...you two are the laziest, most incompetent TMs I have ever seen.  When the two of you two work together, I'm not convinced that you even share one brain.  Last night, the LOD sent you off to zone C-block with the cart of strays that needed to go back there.  You returned a full cart of strays to me, with 75% of them being the same damn strays that were sent out with you to begin with!  Are you kidding me!?  I normally cover for TMs for things, or look the other way.  But that was beyond stupid and lazy and caused me more work having to sort out what you didn't do as a part of your job.  But last night, I let the LOD know what you two did.  Now I know why the CTL really wants me on the hardlines schedule on occasion.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 25, 2013)

hlm walking by gs after covering electronics, sees the reshop hl cart.
hey, rg! this is the same cart from earlier?  let me guess, my favorite hltms'.
i am taking the cart from you & giving them a class on how to reshop & zone at the same time.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 25, 2013)

At the very least, they could have put the newly collected strays in a different cart so I wouldn't have to resort what they decided not to reshop.  All I ask is that if you aren't going to do your own job, that you not make more work for me in the process.


----------



## Nov17 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ooh, fun...

To that one TM that i pass most mornings, I wish you would return my greeting instead of silence and that intense stare...it freaks me out...

To my supervising TLs: It makes me sad that you guys are trying to kick me out as early as possible every day...

and lastly, to that "one" TM; you may not know it, but since I started working here, you've helped me out quite a bit and have made my working experience more enjoyable (or should I say bearable?) Now that you have switched positions i rarely see you--not that i did much in the first place-- and it bums me out. You will never know, but I like you a lot (damn work crushes; and I was 100% positive at the beginning that I would avoid this !)


----------



## babytrees (Feb 25, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> At the very least, they could have put the newly collected strays in a different cart so I wouldn't have to resort what they decided not to reshop.  All I ask is that if you aren't going to do your own job, that you not make more work for me in the process.



I believe you are preaching to the choir on this!! But let me add an, AMEN!!


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 25, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > SuzyTarget said:
> ...



True...it's really only useful if you're cashing.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 26, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Did the degreaser clean up the issue? Thanks, btw!



Nope....still waiting....

**hides bottle of degreaser for future use**


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Feb 26, 2013)

to the certain TMs in the store (specifically electronics)... idk how many times we have to tell you, WE DO NOT HOLD ITEMS FOR GUESTS, that is how we lose ipads, and iPods, the other day they deleted an ipad 2 out of the inventory, LUCKILY i found it where it SHOULDN'T have been... and PLEASE, PLEASE only have us pull items, ESPECIALLY TVs when the guest is standing right there in front of you ready to buy it...i HATE seeing TVs i pull for you back in receiving with a backstock clip on it, you guys are wasting my f**king time with that


----------



## stupid rules (Feb 26, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> WE DO NOT HOLD ITEMS FOR GUESTS



You are wrong on this one. We do hold items as long as it's not clearance or a special buy (of course it varies store to store).


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Feb 26, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> To the new ca, how could you tell the center door was with closed & still try to drive the carts through it? He did break the glass too!



Oh no!  Is he a former tm now?


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 26, 2013)

stupid rules said:


> xPLUGZ said:
> 
> 
> > WE DO NOT HOLD ITEMS FOR GUESTS
> ...



We are now vibing clearance holds until the end of the night for guests...or indefinitely for TMs who are "thinking about it." (The last one makes me mad).


----------



## VibeNup (Feb 27, 2013)

For holds, we either put them up at guest service, or if it's a high-dollar price item (in electronics), we put it into a specially marked "hold drawer" that is located in the electronics boated and locked at all times. I'm surprised some stores don't hold items..

Also we have never been allowed to hold clearance. Although vibing it depending on the guest has happened to our discretion I've noticed. I.e. if a guest is driving from 20 miles away just for that one small item.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 27, 2013)

the bad days are outnumbering even the okay days anymore....
to the hoo hah's-who's brilliant plan was it to send flow team home at 8? That left EVERYTHING from the truck on the floor for the sales floor to push. Which means 100+ hours of sales floor was spent pushing...instead of doing reshop, VA's, oh anything that we were supposed to be doing. I understand we are short hours but this only burns out the good ones.

We now have two missing TL's.....the second one is the backroom TL and I couldn't even open one set of doors because of the overflowing crud. 

This is after I was brought in for a 4 hour shift earlier this week just for reshopping where I did an hour of caf pushing, an hour of properly sorting, half hour of covering breaks/back up cashiering. We still got half off of it done...only to come into more and then only one person to close...which means we came in this morning to a he l l ish zone and horrible reshop and the push. GIVE us hours through the whole week...not just when we are going to have a visit.

to that one tm...there is a reason I used your name when admonishing the way you LOUDLY spoke about "some people"...it was rude and the guest was right there, I am hoping he was mad enough to say something. If I had been a guest I would have asked for a supervisor immediately, that is why I admonished you and another reason why I don't think you would make a good team lead.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 27, 2013)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > To the new ca, how could you tell the center door was with closed & still try to drive the carts through it? He did break the glass too!
> ...



Yes!


----------



## AssetsProtection (Feb 28, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> TargetOldTimer said:
> 
> 
> > Hardlinesmaster said:
> ...



That cart pusher is no joke.


----------



## Barcode (Feb 28, 2013)

I remember the time I got between 25 carts and a locked door.... The door won.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Feb 28, 2013)

stupid rules said:


> xPLUGZ said:
> 
> 
> > WE DO NOT HOLD ITEMS FOR GUESTS
> ...



at our store, some ETLs, TLs and even TPS told us not to do this with electronic merchandise, simply because we had to zero out a few ipods before, and we never found them due to it being "held" for a guest


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 28, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> I remember the time I got between 25 carts and a locked door.... The door won.


So THAT'S why you're so thin....


----------



## StackerMistress (Mar 1, 2013)

Gotta love Target doublespeak; "We're making you Captain of [this task, every shift you work]!" = "We're giving you more responsibilities without more pay!"


----------



## BackroomFella (Mar 1, 2013)

This may have come up before, but I haven't the time to scan 100 pages....

Please stop holding the walkie upside down and talking into the speaker. When you do that, nine times out of ten part of your hand is covering the actual microphone so you sound like your mouth is full of marshmallows. I already don't hear well to begin with, and this doesn't help.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 1, 2013)

BackroomFella said:


> This may have come up before, but I haven't the time to scan 100 pages....
> 
> Please stop holding the walkie upside down and talking into the speaker. When you do that, nine times out of ten part of your hand is covering the actual microphone so you sound like your mouth is full of marshmallows. I already don't hear well to begin with, and this doesn't help.



Or the opposite........

To that one TL: PLEASE stop putting the walkie so close to your mouth when you talk into it. Your voice is painfully loud as it is, and being fuzzy only makes it worse.

Needless to say, I despise working at the same time as said TL when I have a walkie.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Mar 2, 2013)

I see you just got our SL-TL




mrknownothing said:


> BackroomFella said:
> 
> 
> > This may have come up before, but I haven't the time to scan 100 pages....
> ...


----------



## babytrees (Mar 4, 2013)

so the first of the previously mentioned promotions (5 or so) has been filled...and the person is neither black or a male....totally against our STL's usual MO. I am sad for the two who lost their jobs but happy for the friend who gt their now combined position. 

to the STL....hon, if you had actually spent the payroll in the first place we would not be drowning in reshop, flow, horrible zones...nasty back room...you get the picture. NOW we get to spend our nonexsistent hours for a support team to come in. AND I bet they will spend all of their time everywhere but softlines.
Oh, and taking the FRO off the fitting room for 4 hours the last few days is just not helping the situation. 

to the closing softlines teams from this weekend....you almost all stink in your own way. Thankfully, RTW had great people.


----------



## likethewind (Mar 5, 2013)

babytrees said:


> so the first of the previously mentioned promotions (5 or so) has been filled...and the person is neither black or a male....totally against our STL's usual MO. I am sad for the two who lost their jobs but happy for the friend who gt their now combined position.
> 
> to the STL....hon, if you had actually spent the payroll in the first place we would not be drowning in reshop, flow, horrible zones...nasty back room...you get the picture. NOW we get to spend our nonexsistent hours for a support team to come in. AND I bet they will spend all of their time everywhere but softlines.
> Oh, and taking the FRO off the fitting room for 4 hours the last few days is just not helping the situation.
> ...



Ugh, we had a "support" team come a while back to try and help put SL "back together."  Yeah, right.  All they did was act snobby as hell while throwing out as many "omg this is so bad!  how did it get this bad?  At my store, we do xxx instead" and made a mess out of our fitting room by randomly abandoning everything they found while "fixing" SL up.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 5, 2013)

to this certain district person upstairs, when i asked about tuition reimbursement, i didnt actually think you would fill it out for me and send it in...wow i really appreciate that, thank you!


----------



## babytrees (Mar 5, 2013)

likethewind said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > so the first of the previously mentioned promotions (5 or so) has been filled...and the person is neither black or a male....totally against our STL's usual MO. I am sad for the two who lost their jobs but happy for the friend who gt their now combined position.
> ...



then I shall be happy that SL will not be touched.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, I've been out of commission in life for just over a week.  I stopped back in to work yesterday to say hi and get some of the emotional "where in the world have you been"s out of the way.  Anyway, the SrGSTL and ETL-HR wanted to know if I'm still okay doing my first GSA shift tonight.  Of course I am.  I mentioned that the supervisor number thing could still be an issue unless that was figured out while I was gone.

The ETL-HR had walked out by this point, but the SrGSTL told me that you don't get those numbers unless you are actually a GSA or above.  Umm...what? I am.  Then she told me not to worry because she's closing LOD this weekend, so I can use her numbers to close the lanes.  Great.  Not having a LPDA to use and having to call for supervisor numbers for other things all weekend is going to suck.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 8, 2013)

Rg your etl-hr needs to get her head out of her ass and change your max job code. Did you sign a job offer yet ? Otherwise they may just be giving you the run around. Once your max job code is set proper any supervisor can give you supervisor access via gstl control panel.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 8, 2013)

She claims she switched the code, showed it to my favorite GSTL (while I was standing there) who also agreed it was changed, and then said she sent a support email to India to figure out the problem.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 8, 2013)

India?! 
You're doomed.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 8, 2013)

Got a few saved up so here goes ...

To the TM who cornered the ETL-AP to ask why we are hiring when nobody is getting enough hours to pay their bills, you go girl!

To the ETL-AP who answered nicely enough with mostly Spot canned responses I know you were doing your best and your suggestion that she talk to the ETL-HR, well there's a reason she picked you to talk to in the first place.

To the ETL-HR who called said TM into the office a while later so they could spend a very uncomfortable 40 minutes together, that was a dick move.

According to the TM all you said was the same thing the ETL-AP did only slowly (English might be her second language but she's not dumb), condescendingly, and with little or no sense of history.

To my PTL recognizing me at a huddle for something that you were annoyed with me for earlier that is confusing and frustrating.
If it's your way of apologizing or trying to show you understand, I still don't get it.

To my plano coworker who openly admitted that he would rather dump things on me because the pressure from the PTL and ETL-HL had gotten to be overwhelming.
Hey, I understand but you know what ... f u c k you, anyway.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 8, 2013)

to this one team member who got butt hurt because i drove his girlfriend (another TM) home the other day...

your retarded dude...your that type thats over protective of his girl, she told me that you get jealous and flip out easily and how you expect her to be a certain way, wont go into details here, but seriously your retarded for making her feel that way, 

and scolding her because i drove her home? your f**ked up dude, you dont trust her and OBVIOUSLY dont trust me to think ile pull some move on someone who loves you more than anything, you honestly think im a home wrecker like that?....

and i said whats up to you today and you completely ignored me...seriously? no wonder she has a problem with how you are...change your f***king attitude and maybe you wont be such a sad and angry prick


----------



## AllThingsTarget101 (Mar 8, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to this one team member who got butt hurt because i drove his girlfriend (another TM) home the other day...
> 
> your retarded dude...your that type thats over protective of his girl, she told me that you get jealous and flip out easily and how you expect her to be a certain way, wont go into details here, but seriously your retarded for making her feel that way,
> 
> ...



Reminds me of a time I told one of my cashiers to take a lane and her boyfriend(The guest attendant), came up to me a few minutes later and started cussing me out and threatening me because I disrespected his girl and tried "gettin at it." Needless to say he was fired a week later and the workplace is a lot better because of it!


----------



## Barcode (Mar 9, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to this one team member who got butt hurt because i drove his girlfriend (another TM) home the other day...
> 
> your retarded dude...your that type thats over protective of his girl, she told me that you get jealous and flip out easily and how you expect her to be a certain way, wont go into details here, but seriously your retarded for making her feel that way,
> 
> ...



Oh god sounds like an episode out of the oc.

Boundaries man. Gotta respect them. Their relationship is none of your business. Just be careful because if you get involved in any way, that tm could report you for harassment, even if it happens off the clock. Your intentions seem honorable, I just recommend not getting pulled into the whole situation.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Mar 9, 2013)

Dear ETL-HL and ETL-GS, While you decided it would be a great idea to set up the new tvs on the tv wall, instead of letting the TL-HL and Electronics-TMs do it ... perhaps SHEERING A COAXIAL PORT OFF THE BACK OF A NEW TV wasn't a great idea. Also, the next time you 'hook something up' try taking the coax cable from the wall INTO the tv instead of from the wall back into the wall again.

Also, if those tv boxes are still in the fire tunnel when i come in, i will somethingsomething.
I have already written off any hope that the booklets, remotes, baseplates are catalogued and organized for future clearance sales ...

who let you two idiots out in public?


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 9, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> xPLUGZ said:
> 
> 
> > to this one team member who got butt hurt because i drove his girlfriend (another TM) home the other day...
> ...



yea i can understand that, im not a person who will do that to someone and get between a relationship, because its happened to me before...and it SUCKS!

funny thing is, he flipped out on another tm just because he sat at food ave with her on his break while she waited for her BFs shift to end...


----------



## StackerMistress (Mar 11, 2013)

To one particular ETL:

"Just wanted to give you a heads-up, I touched base with [some TL], so if you could partner with her to complete a couple of POGs, that's a great opportunity to fill some endcaps and really drive sales.  You'll do that?  Great!  I will communicate that to her."

OMG, can you please stop talking like that?!  Your Managerese is not professional, it's pretentious and vapid.  Talk to me like a regular person.


----------



## Dr Laytex (Mar 11, 2013)

We get it, you grew up in Louisiana.  Now can you stop saying it every time someone mentions that your lunch makes the microwave smell like an autopsy?


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 11, 2013)

to the team members who dont know how to talk on the walkie properly...

before you say anything...hold the button for ONE SECOND AND THEN TALK! when you say something automatically when you press the button all i hear is a skip and idk if you heard me calling you...this annoys me tremendously, especially when the ETLs do it.

and take the walkie out of your mouth! it sounds like im at a baseball game when you talk to me like that.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 11, 2013)

To the one cashier who decided to take the hanger bin back to the back room while I was on break: Bad cashier! I timed my break so there would be three cashiers on the floor, and knowing one would be shutting off her light to leave by the time I got back.  Only, I got back to one cashier, another with her light shut off to leave, and a very long line of angry guests because you decided to take back the hanger bin.  If it was that full, I would have asked the cart attendant to do it.  Also, doing it while I was on break? No, just, no.  Also, I gave you my walkie and keys, but you didn't even have my walkie with you, so we couldn't call you back.  Next time, anyone but you gets my walkie.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 11, 2013)

To that one GSA, you will probably never speak to me again after today, but I'm okay with that, because, how dare you?

You called up on Saturday night, and asked to speak to the GSTM, who is your friend, only I was covering her lunch.  So instead, you ask me to grab a copy of a movie we had on sale and get you a rain check for it because you forgot to buy it during the past 7 days (but didn't forget all the other junk you constantly horde at guest services).  I said I wasn't sure if the computer would let me do it since we had so many copies of it available.  You told me to try anyway, and you would hold while I did so.  I told you I didn't have time then (minor lie) and I would get to it in a bit.  I'm really glad you never called back to check on it.

Anyway, I grabbed the movie off the shelf, and thought about it for a while...would it go through....would it be traced back to me...  I finally called the LOD (as I would do if any TM puts me in a situation that could possibly get me written up) and explained what happened without using your name.  He, of course, told me no, and wanted to know who it was.  So I told him.  He said he would talk to you.

So you're going to be pissed that I "tattled" on you.  I don't care.  I'm more pissed that you would put me in that sort of position in the first place.  I know I should have just said no to you in the first place.  Clearly I need to work on my backbone, and was trying to be too nice, and it backfired.  For that, I'm sorry.  For beyond that, I'm not.

Heck, I'm the one who mentioned to ap the other day about the conversation that two TMs were having about the TM who will give out hot dogs out of FA "on the side" to TMs when she's working.  I'm not looking for trouble, but sometimes people need to stop causing it.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Mar 11, 2013)

StackerMistress said:


> To one particular ETL:
> 
> "Just wanted to give you a heads-up, I touched base with [some TL], so if you could partner with her to complete a couple of POGs, that's a great opportunity to fill some endcaps and really drive sales.  You'll do that?  Great!  I will communicate that to her."
> 
> OMG, can you please stop talking like that?!  Your Managerese is not professional, it's pretentious and vapid.  Talk to me like a regular person.



oh god, a hundred times this ...

i cannot stand the amount of 'managerese' used as some sort of vapid attempt to excite me about putting new stuff somewhere and making sure the pog system is synchronous with its new location, or to try and get me to wag my tail like a drunken puppy about 'perfectly zoning the dvds.'

Seriously? This is how you think real people interact? This sounds like something you'd read directly off of a powerpoint at a ****ty management training seminar.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 11, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> StackerMistress said:
> 
> 
> > To one particular ETL:
> ...



If one more person tells me that I have opportunities that I need to address, I'm going to start frothing at the mouth.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Mar 11, 2013)

> If one more person tells me that I have opportunities that I need to address, I'm going to start frothing at the mouth.



Agreed. I'm restraining from pulling a full-on Samuel L Jackson everyday.
ENGLISH MOTHER ****ER DO YOU SPEAK IT?!


----------



## GrumpyAP (Mar 11, 2013)

Case in point: 
Compliance?

You're using the word wrong. 

Sigh.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 11, 2013)

nooooooob team member
TM:  can you pull an item from "the back"? ( i hate when they say that btw -___-)

me: yea whats the DPCI?

TM: (says DPCI)

me: no sorry we dont have any

TM: well the guest came from another store and it says that we have some

me: there isnt any back here they might be all pushed out to the floor

TM: where on the floor is it?

me: (checks) its on aisle A5 in chemicals

TM: ok thanks
2 seconds later....
TM: there not here are you sure there isnt any in "the back"?

me: no there isnt any back here and if its not there then were sold out

TM:  the guest said that we have some so can you check?

me:  -__________________- :facepalm:
theres ZERO locations and theres NONE out on the floor its sold out, theres nothing else i can do sorry

TM: do you know when we will be getting more in?

me: possibly tomorrow since its a truck day

TM: can you hold it when it comes?

me: no we cant hold any thing, especially if we dont have it in the store

TMh ok

all of this over DRYER SHEETS :facepalm:


----------



## likethewind (Mar 11, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one GSA, you will probably never speak to me again after today, but I'm okay with that, because, how dare you?
> 
> You called up on Saturday night, and asked to speak to the GSTM, who is your friend, only I was covering her lunch.  So instead, you ask me to grab a copy of a movie we had on sale and get you a rain check for it because you forgot to buy it during the past 7 days (but didn't forget all the other junk you constantly horde at guest services).  I said I wasn't sure if the computer would let me do it since we had so many copies of it available.  You told me to try anyway, and you would hold while I did so.  I told you I didn't have time then (minor lie) and I would get to it in a bit.  I'm really glad you never called back to check on it.
> 
> ...



Eh... the first scenario, I can see where you're coming from because it could've possibly put your neck on the line to do something like that, but.. the second scenario?  I don't agree with going to tattle on people when it doesn't concern you, you have no part in the matter, and it wasn't told to you in the first place.  What that TM is doing is wrong, but personally I would just have not mentioned anything.  Let that person get caught on their own.  You can go and "snitch" until the cows come home but when it comes down to it no one is going to have your back if sh*t hits the fan, plus you are going to make a lot of enemies that way and make your own work life miserable.


----------



## Dr Laytex (Mar 11, 2013)

*"You can go and "snitch" until the cows come home but when it comes down to it no one is going to have your back if sh*t hits the fan, plus you are going to make a lot of enemies that way and make your own work life miserable."*

My store has a "No Snitch" mentality.  It allows some people to take 45 minute breaks and hour lunches.  These aren't people I want at my back when sh*t hits the fan.  



"All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing."   Edmund Burke


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 11, 2013)

All I did was mention to AP that I had heard the conversation between two TMs.  The only TM's name mentioned was the one who may be giving out free food.  I told him I know they can't/shouldn't do anything based on that alone, but if it meant something to them, it was their information for the taking.  If stuff hits the fan, this lady is the LAST person I want in my corner.


----------



## likethewind (Mar 11, 2013)

Dr Laytex said:


> *"You can go and "snitch" until the cows come home but when it comes down to it no one is going to have your back if sh*t hits the fan, plus you are going to make a lot of enemies that way and make your own work life miserable."*
> 
> My store has a "No Snitch" mentality.  It allows some people to take 45 minute breaks and hour lunches.  These aren't people I want at my back when sh*t hits the fan.
> 
> ...



That's not what I meant.  I meant in case anything goes wrong, AP, your ETLs etc, are not going to protect you over themselves just because you provided them with the information.  To most people higher up on the Target food chain we are so completely disposable and they would rather save their own ass any day then have good morals and stand up for a TM who gave them that well intentioned info.

And also, I will share a wonderful bit of information my Sr. TL told me once:  "When you spend time worrying about what others are doing, you stop doing your own job as best as you can.  Even though you think management doesn't notice, we can tell the good workers from the bad and eventually their shenanigans will catch up to them."  

Meaning, it is none of my business if someone takes a 45 min break.  If no one notices, it is not my problem, because eventually they will without you having to say anything.  For example, when it's just you and said person on the floor and someone comes around looking for them and take note of the unusual amount of time they've been gone, they'll start to monitor them more closely.  If you are asked, I would just say, "They're on break" and not "They're on break.  Been gone for 45 mins!!!"  

I frankly believe that if what someone is doing does not DIRECTLY affect me (as in I'd get in trouble for covering them), then it's best to just not get involved.  And even if you work in the same dept and something doesn't get done because said person was gone for so long or slacking, you can just tell your TL, ETL, LOD, "Here's what I did, X, Y, and Z" and let the other person answer for their own actions.  Be accountable for what you did, make it known that you have nothing to hide regarding what you worked on all day, and let the other person do the same for themselves.  It is my belief that I do not need to inject myself in any un-needed drama.  Remember, none of us are Target "perfect" 100% of the time and all that unnecessary providing of information to the higher ups can really come back to bite you in the butt if said TM finds out, and worse, if they rally other TMs against you to bring you down as well.

As for your last quote, I don't think that'll hold up too well in a world where your higher ups aren't as righteous as you and quite frankly don't give a damn most of the time.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 11, 2013)

It leaves it really hard though, to justify why your work isn't done because you are covering a break for someone who should have been back a half hour ago, without mentioning that you've spent all your time covering for the other one.  The only one who will get noticed is the one who doesn't get their work done...not the one who was off on the long break allowing you to continue to put away their strays.


----------



## likethewind (Mar 11, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> It leaves it really hard though, to justify why your work isn't done because you are covering a break for someone who should have been back a half hour ago, without mentioning that you've spent all your time covering for the other one.  The only one who will get noticed is the one who doesn't get their work done...not the one who was off on the long break allowing you to continue to put away their strays.



In that case, I would just say that due to me covering a break, I was unable to finish.  Management is not completely brain dead... eventually it'll ding in their head that "hmm, a break is not supposed to take but 15 minutes," and further investigate.  And if things really heat up I'd just tell them to check the cameras and see how long I was there and how I was working on whatever I could while still covering a break.


----------



## stupid rules (Mar 12, 2013)

likethewind, I hope I never have to work with you or someone like you. There's no justification of stealing food, taking 45 minute 15's, and cheating the system. You have no integrity (and I'm not talking about the Target buzz word). If you do not stand up and right the things that are wrong then...


----------



## likethewind (Mar 12, 2013)

stupid rules said:


> likethewind, I hope I never have to work with you or someone like you. There's no justification of stealing food, taking 45 minute 15's, and cheating the system. You have no integrity (and I'm not talking about the Target buzz word). If you do not stand up and right the things that are wrong then...



That's laughable.  I single-handedly fixed our worst dept in softlines, I never call in, I always do 80% of the workload compared to my peers, and I never take longer breaks or lunches than I should.  I hold myself to very high standards.  However, that does NOT mean I am going to get involved in affairs that aren't mine.  Because guess what?  My ETL and TL know how I work and give me 35 + hours every week and are always letting me know first when there are more so I can take them first.  Because they know I work.  I do what I have to do, keep up the area I have to keep up as well as helping with softlines, and I do so because getting my work done and doing it right makes me feel fulfilled and happy.  I have no need to go around telling management about who is or isn't doing what, because they see it on their own.  I may be a "brand TM" but I still get paid a pathetic wage, and my job is not to go around being the moral police.  I do me, and do me well, and the rest of the kids who think their stunts won't catch up to them are in for a rude awakening.  My higher ups already replaced an entire SL team once due to them being incompetent and lazy, and taking advantage of breaks/lunches, so they won't hesitate to doing it again.

In fact, my own TL (who is very cool with me) has told me before to stay out of Target politics, because at "my level" and for what I make, it isn't worth it to throw myself into the fire.  So actually, I think it would interest you to read my posts again, because I hardly think I justified their acts, or stealing food.  Rather, I said, do not INVOLVE yourself and go purposely trying to be the moral police because it's not worth it to inject yourself into drama.  So please, spare me the whole "would never want to work with someone like you," because in fact, I am a damn good worker and I think anyone would be in a very good position to be working alongside me.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 12, 2013)

To that one cashier who decided to leave 5 min early, leaving me by myself at the lanes with a line to the jewelry boat: **** you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2013)

likethewind, you have great answers & work ethic. imo.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 12, 2013)

without giving away too much information....to that one team member who caused the second evacuation of the building in as many months....great job!! Problem is-we lost about 20 man hours while waiting for the okay to go back in. Then for the idiots making light of the situation so that you could try going home early...made it a little harder for me to actually go home early because of asthma.
oh, and eeyore...you drive me nuts....instead of taking "no, we can't do that" for an answer...asking twenty times in five minutes doesn't make a difference, other than to aggravate me
to the tm who gave notice...fly be free....you will be missed but I don't know that leaving one retail job for another is going to give you what you want.

to all of the tm's and a few tl's....target is a phone free workplace, you make us all look bad when you bring the phone out....it also makes the guests think that we all are still on the clock when we go around the store after work on our own time and our own cell phone.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh no!  Don't tell me..some idiot, using the stacker, hit one of the gas lines to the dock heater?  That was the last evacuation at our store.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 12, 2013)

not sure what was hit....other than it was the top of the line and I heard "Oh, s h i t" three sections away.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2013)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Oh no!  Don't tell me..some idiot, using the stacker, hit one of the gas lines to the dock heater?  That was the last evacuation at our store.





babytrees said:


> not sure what was hit....other than it was the top of the line and I heard "Oh, s h i t" three sections away.



that happened at my store, too... then, a br tm being stupid, hit the water main with the crown.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 12, 2013)

likethewind said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > It leaves it really hard though, to justify why your work isn't done because you are covering a break for someone who should have been back a half hour ago, without mentioning that you've spent all your time covering for the other one.  The only one who will get noticed is the one who doesn't get their work done...not the one who was off on the long break allowing you to continue to put away their strays.
> ...



No... Just no.

If someone is doing any of those things there is really no reason why you shouldn't say anything to management. We are expected to act with integrity. We are also EXPECTED to report theft, TM or otherwise. If the LOD asked me why xyz wasn't done and its because my team was taking 45 minute breaks, you're damn well right that I'll say that my team/that person has problems returning from break on time making it difficult. GSA is responsible for making sure a lot of other TMs have the support they need to do their jobs well, and if something goes wrong, thats on the GSA.

Don't come around here tell our members that they are in the wrong because they are using integrity! Also, there are no repercussions for reporting breaches in integrity to the LOD/HR... If there were, the offending member of management would be guilty of retaliation and in deep ****.

Rgirl, keep doing a good job! Hold your team accountable!


----------



## stupid rules (Mar 12, 2013)

likethewind said:


> stupid rules said:
> 
> 
> > likethewind, I hope I never have to work with you or someone like you. There's no justification of stealing food, taking 45 minute 15's, and cheating the system. You have no integrity (and I'm not talking about the Target buzz word). If you do not stand up and right the things that are wrong then...
> ...



Well aren't you just a ****ing superstar! You alone turned around softlines, you alone do quadruple the work of everyone else, you alone can claim to set the Target standard of a brand team member!

View it how you want, and I'm sure nothing I say will change your mind but here are some of the consequences that do hurt you and your team. If they take longer breaks then they do less work. If they do less work then others have to pick up the slack by working harder and/or longer. If others have to work harder and/or longer then the morale goes down, available payroll hours go down. If payroll and morale go down then performance and execution suffers, etc. All because someone is taking 45 minute 15's and you didn't report it. Say what you want but everyone here knows it pisses them off if this happens to them. 

Stealing food, shortage, do I need to go on? Yeah, I restate that I wouldn't want to work with someone like you.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 12, 2013)

forgot to ask...anybody else's TL's "have to" do the annual reviews by yesterday? It was kind of fun watching them trying to use the canned responses hr is making them use. Plus, it is an exercise in futility as anybody who has been in the store for any length of time knows, the raises are already doled out and they are trying to use those canned responses to match the raise (makes me laugh....they aren't really raises more like skips)

and to the ETL who noticed and thanked me multiple times for doing push...thank you. It helped my lousy mood a little bit. Until I got in today and the backroom was praised up and down for once doing their jobs but no mention of the ones who helped them.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 12, 2013)

TargetOldTimer said:


> Oh no!  Don't tell me..some idiot, using the stacker, hit one of the gas lines to the dock heater?  That was the last evacuation at our store.



This happened at my old store before I started there. After that, whenever they trained new people to use this stacker, they'd show the mangled mess of piping in the backroom and tell us to go easy with it. 

If I needed to use it, I'd find a BR TM or a TL and make them do it...I wasn't going to be the one to hit the gas.


----------



## likethewind (Mar 12, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> likethewind said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...



I think your position is a little different, seeing as, you, a (former) GSA have to know where your cashiers are and are their supervisor, then of course _you_ need to keep an eye out for when they return from breaks.  And if you didn't see, I clearly said I wouldn't ever cover for someone if it's going to mean I'm on the line as well.  So that takes care of that there.  And I don't believe I EVER told Retailgirl she was in the wrong for doing so.  In fact, I clearly believe in the first post that I wrote regarding her situation that I used a lot of "I don't agree," "personally I would have..." and then explained the reason why I, a salesfloor TM wouldn't do what she did.

And I'm sorry, I don't want to have to be "that" person, but do you seriously think management can't find a way to kick you out if they really wanted to because of a controversy you may have part in under the guise of something else?  Weren't you the person who quit because management was squeezing you out for no apparent or for shallow reasons?  Tell me more about how being morally correct 100% of the time and having all that integrity made them partial enough to you to not start performancing you out whenever they damn well pleased.




> Well aren't you just a ****ing superstar! You alone turned around softlines, you alone do quadruple the work of everyone else, you alone can claim to set the Target standard of a brand team member!
> 
> View it how you want, and I'm sure nothing I say will change your mind but here are some of the consequences that do hurt you and your team. If they take longer breaks then they do less work. If they do less work then others have to pick up the slack by working harder and/or longer. If others have to work harder and/or longer then the morale goes down, available payroll hours go down. If payroll and morale go down then performance and execution suffers, etc. All because someone is taking 45 minute 15's and you didn't report it. Say what you want but everyone here knows it pisses them off if this happens to them.
> 
> Stealing food, shortage, do I need to go on? Yeah, I restate that I wouldn't want to work with someone like you




Wow, you really need to learn to read.  I don't think I ever said I turned the entirety of softlines around by myself.  That's silly and impossible.  I do believe I said I turned around our most troubled dept, which you can choose to believe or not, does not really matter to me.

I can't believe you are really trying to pin low morale, lack of payroll, and performance on someone taking long 15 minute breaks.  If that isn't trying to pinpoint a frivolous reason out of all the serious ones that are responsible for this then, I don't even know.  You want to know what causes those things?  

-Low morale:  Happens when your supervisors don't do their job and supervise the team and get rid of dead weight.  Thankfully, my supervisors are very good at this and pick up on dead weight rights away.  How?  Because, they do not force us to intertwine our work to get it done.  They set goals for each TM:  "A does this, this, and that.  B does that, that and that."  Then everyone answers for themselves why the work is or isn't complete in a timely manner.  If you have some valid excuse, then management can look further into it.  

-No Payroll: Target is a greedy company.  That's it.  No matter what tale they try to spin you, I think we are all smart enough to know they just want to pinch pennies in every conceivable way to keep for themselves.

-Bad performance: From what I've seen, usually happens when your boss isn't fit to be a boss and the workers beneath them don't want to strive to do the work for them because they've been wronged in some way and they no longer give a damn.  In my store and dept, even though my supervisors for the most part are decent (ETL is fresh out of college and lacking a back bone at times and naive/unrealistic expectations sometimes, while SR. TL is amazing in every possible way and should be the one in charge) my ETL has a tendency to take on to much workload from other teams for SL to do when we are already drowning in our own work, or have unrealistic expectations oh how much it is possible to get done.  That creates a feeling of "it's impossible!"  and "she doesn't understand us because she doesn't work with us!."  Thankfully, a quick talk with my TL about it will get him to get her to ease up a bit.  (She's very fickle and can't stick to any of her plans.)  

If I as working under my ETL alone, I might not be as hard a worker, because she has serious flaws as a leader and she doesn't inspire me to work and strive for my best for the simple purpose of feeling good about what I've accomplished for myself.  My TL, on the other hand, I will bust my ass for.  It all starts with leadership.

All in all, Target TMs are usually not people who abuse the system and slack off just for funsies.  Most of them started off as (at the very least) okay workers and were then disappointed with leadership, payroll, etc, and figured, "why bother, they don't care about me."

You can't point at one thing that TMs do and say, this is the cause of all of Target's problems!  Look at the reasons WHY a TM would feel it's okay to do this and you've got the real reasons people slack off or burn out.

And lastly, I have never advocated for a supervisor to not supervise their team (didn't realize RG is now a GSA?  I thought she was still GS/SF who they were only dangling the promotion carrot in front of).  However, I still stand by what I said:  As a SF TM, I am going to do MY work and do MY work well and that's all that I need to worry about.  My managers can deal with the rest, as it is THEIR jobs.


----------



## stupid rules (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh get the **** off of your high horse. I didn't say that was the cause of Target's problems but if you don't think someone taking a 45 minute 15 on a daily basis won't impact others then you're just stupid. You add up someone taking an extra 30 minutes each day, which causes the person covering their area an extra 10 minutes (for simplicities sake because it's not always covering an area but some days it is), now add in the extra time needed for others to get the job done that the person wasn't there doing (factor in diminishing returns of having to stay late), add in the gossip time of others whining about how long of a break TM1 took, etc. and you could have had an extra shift on Saturday night or left on time. 

Do you honestly think we have so much free time that we can monitor every TM every 15 minutes? That's why idiotic ideas such as the wave got implemented. If you're not willing to hold your peers accountable or challenge them on something they are doing wrong then you are average at best. Sure you may be a hard worker but there's more to it than that.

Your comment about not working as hard for your ETL as your TL tells me all I need to know about your personal work ethic. You see, I do the best job I can no matter who is my boss, until my decision to stop (from good or bad reasons). I don't need someone to come and pat me on the back and give me an attaboy. I guess our standards, work ethic, and integrity are just different. I don't fault you for that.


----------



## likethewind (Mar 13, 2013)

stupid rules said:


> Oh get the **** off of your high horse. I didn't say that was the cause of Target's problems but if you don't think someone taking a 45 minute 15 on a daily basis won't impact others then you're just stupid. You add up someone taking an extra 30 minutes each day, which causes the person covering their area an extra 10 minutes (for simplicities sake because it's not always covering an area but some days it is), now add in the extra time needed for others to get the job done that the person wasn't there doing (factor in diminishing returns of having to stay late), add in the gossip time of others whining about how long of a break TM1 took, etc. and you could have had an extra shift on Saturday night or left on time.
> 
> Do you honestly think we have so much free time that we can monitor every TM every 15 minutes? That's why idiotic ideas such as the wave got implemented. If you're not willing to hold your peers accountable or challenge them on something they are doing wrong then you are average at best. Sure you may be a hard worker but there's more to it than that.
> 
> Your comment about not working as hard for your ETL as your TL tells me all I need to know about your personal work ethic. You see, I do the best job I can no matter who is my boss, until my decision to stop (from good or bad reasons). I don't need someone to come and pat me on the back and give me an attaboy. I guess our standards, work ethic, and integrity are just different. I don't fault you for that.


Yeah, you needing to throw a curse laced insult at me as your opener for your last two posts tells me all I need to know about you as well. Frankly, I won't respond to someone lacking the capability to argue without needing to throw that at the front of their posts for that dramatic punch.


----------



## stupid rules (Mar 13, 2013)

That's fine, considering we both have completely opposite beliefs on what's right and wrong. It's like trying to explain to child why stealing candy is wrong but they just don't get it.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 13, 2013)

likethewind said:


> Meaning, it is none of my business if someone takes a 45 min break.  If no one notices, it is not my problem, because eventually they will without you having to say anything.  For example, when it's just you and said person on the floor and someone comes around looking for them and take note of the unusual amount of time they've been gone, they'll start to monitor them more closely.  If you are asked, I would just say, "They're on break" and not "They're on break.  Been gone for 45 mins!!!"
> 
> I frankly believe that if what someone is doing does not DIRECTLY affect me (as in I'd get in trouble for covering them), then it's best to just not get involved.  And even if you work in the same dept and something doesn't get done because said person was gone for so long or slacking, you can just tell your TL, ETL, LOD, "Here's what I did, X, Y, and Z" and let the other person answer for their own actions.  Be accountable for what you did, make it known that you have nothing to hide regarding what you worked on all day, and let the other person do the same for themselves.  It is my belief that I do not need to inject myself in any un-needed drama.  Remember, none of us are Target "perfect" 100% of the time and all that unnecessary providing of information to the higher ups can really come back to bite you in the butt if said TM finds out, and worse, if they rally other TMs against you to bring you down as well.
> 
> As for your last quote, I don't think that'll hold up too well in a world where your higher ups aren't as righteous as you and quite frankly don't give a damn most of the time.



Sorry, but I don't agree with this 100%...while I agree, it's not really necessary to involve myself in drama, I think if someone is taking a 45 minute break IN MY DEPARTMENT, it's not necessarily "going to be noticed eventually". It was happening in my pharmacy and that's an area where the ETL is in close proximity to the TMs, I can only imagine what happens when the ETLs AREN'T! In pharmacy, it was happening because we would get so busy, the "powers that be" would be focused on other things and not really be paying attention to the clock when people left/came back and it took someone (me and others) mentioning that certain TMs were "taking longer" for them to start taking note. When a TM in pharmacy would take 20-30 mins for their break it WOULD "directly affect me" because it meant I had to do THEIR job for that extra 5-15 minutes on top of "my job" (and sometimes meant I didn't get MY break because they weren't back from theirs!). It's STILL "theft", regardless of whether it's a "tangible" object or simply "time". AFA the "hot dog" scenario, the "hot dogs" ARE "merchandise"....are you also saying you wouldn't tell someone if you saw another TM handing out other merchandise (say clothing or toys or something like that) to TMs?

IMO, the "every man for themselves" ideology is part of the problem". Nobody thinks about being part of a "team". We are called TEAM Members for a reason. Maybe it's just my age or simply my work center. I know for a fact that our pharmacy wouldn't function if everyone there simply did "their" job and nothing else. Whenever we have a "floater" pharmacist, they are always pleasantly surprised at how well our pharmacy "flows" compared to others in our area because we don't really need to be told to do things, we just "do" them. I guess at other pharmacies, the pharmacists are constantly having to tell the techs to "do this" or "do that" and when someone goes on break, the pharmacist is the one who "moves" people around to "cover" them....we do all of that amongst ourselves. If there's something "special" that needs to be done, the pharmacist will ask one of us to take care of it, but other than that, we pretty much are self-sufficient as a team.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 13, 2013)

In my 45 minute break scenario, I was one of two hardlines people expected to get all pulls done, as well as be zoning quickly.  My hardlines partner in crime that night was a ditzy ornament who couldn't zone her way out of a paper bag.  As I have a brain, I had to go cover the 15 minute break in electronics that took over 45 minutes.  And I'm the one that got nailed for not being further along on the zone.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 13, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> In my 45 minute break scenario, I was one of two hardlines people expected to get all pulls done, as well as be zoning quickly.  My hardlines partner in crime that night was a ditzy ornament who couldn't zone her way out of a paper bag.  As I have a brain, I had to go cover the 15 minute break in electronics that took over 45 minutes.  And I'm the one that got nailed for not being further along on the zone.



I get that all of the time when covering certain people's breaks at the fitting room....my thing to do is make sure I am not just sitting there (as some others do, not you I am sure) and can "speak" to what I did in that time. I let it slide for a long time but spoke up(again)to our TL after I went to lunch 20 minutes after the fitting room operator did and still had to clock back in before. I got the brush off. I then got frustrated about 2 months later when multiple people were pulling the 45 minute 15 that I took it to our STL (after getting the brush off from ETL and being told to call integrity hotline by a SrTL). The main person in question I haven't seen any real improvement but I have noticed that they are keeping closer tabs on everybody else. I also stated that my "breaks" usually take a bit longer because I make a point of getting the reshop from up front at the tail end of the break.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 13, 2013)

babytrees said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > In my 45 minute break scenario, I was one of two hardlines people expected to get all pulls done, as well as be zoning quickly.  My hardlines partner in crime that night was a ditzy ornament who couldn't zone her way out of a paper bag.  As I have a brain, I had to go cover the 15 minute break in electronics that took over 45 minutes.  And I'm the one that got nailed for not being further along on the zone.
> ...



When I cover electronics, I spend my time during the holidays wandering around electronics/toys asking CIHYFS until everyone has run away because I've asked so much (ok, not quite that much).  And the rest of the time, I am either helping them with their strays or their zoning duties.  So they get a lot of bang for their buck when they take their break/lunch and I'm covering.  And the ETLs get that.  But they don't get that I've spent so much time over there, because I can't leave because the main TM isn't back yet, that my own stuff on the other side of the store has to slide.


----------



## StackerMistress (Mar 14, 2013)

Man, I can't believe people taking 45 minute breaks.  If I forget the time and accidentally take a 20, I feel so guilty.  We have a couple of 4 am BR TMs that really stretch their breaks, especially their last one.  I get that only doing backstock is boring, but c'mon.  When I'm swamped in boxes and vehicles... to look up and realize I've been alone back there for at least half an hour, it's ridiculous.


----------



## lovecats (Mar 14, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> My hardlines partner in crime that night was a ditzy ornament who couldn't zone her way out of a paper bag.



Love that quote - and yes, I have worked with many of those in my over 6 years.  And then you get the talking to from the TL who just can't understand why your zone isn't finished and what is finished is done very half hazardly.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> My hardlines partner in crime that night was a ditzy ornament who couldn't zone her way out of a paper bag.


Her sister closed with me the other night.
It was a loooooooong night.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 14, 2013)

Well, thanks for not putting up the schedule today....we don't need to plan our lives or anything.....


----------



## StackerMistress (Mar 15, 2013)

Our schedule sure was put up yesterday.... I'm working 8 days in a row!  AGAIN!  Is it so hard to check the schedule from the week before?


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 15, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Well, thanks for not putting up the schedule today....we don't need to plan our lives or anything.....


...for those of us who can't afford a social life...


----------



## babytrees (Mar 15, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Well, thanks for not putting up the schedule today....we don't need to plan our lives or anything.....



ours hasn't been put up on a Thursday EVER....and it took a lot of us calling integrity for us to get it back to coming up Friday (mostly) after 6+ months. I got tired of the Tuesday/Wednesday before the schedule went up.


----------



## PricingMaster (Mar 16, 2013)

To the TLs who keep running their mouths to other people about me - before you go shooting off bull**** that I said this and that, maybe you should actually listen to what I say and then you'd realize that what your claiming I said is absolutely FALSE. Because of your childish behavior, I got pulled in the office twice for what you were going around telling people that I said, when the reality is that I never used those words. I love just having an hour of my time wasted being yelled at for things that I didn't even say.


----------



## lovecats (Mar 16, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Well, thanks for not putting up the schedule today....we don't need to plan our lives or anything.....



I was off Thursday so when I came in Friday the schedule was up with a note saying it had been revised and then this coming weeks schedule had a not saying that it had been revised.  I lost one day on it plus a day that I had put in for (and thought was approved) so I went from exactly 30 hrs to 16.25.  I guess our sales had been pretty bad so they had to cut.  I'm curious to see what the new schedule was before it was revised.:huh:


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 16, 2013)

StackerMistress said:


> Man, I can't believe people taking 45 minute breaks.  If I forget the time and accidentally take a 20, I feel so guilty.  We have a couple of 4 am BR TMs that really stretch their breaks, especially their last one.  I get that only doing backstock is boring, but c'mon.  When I'm swamped in boxes and vehicles... to look up and realize I've been alone back there for at least half an hour, it's ridiculous.



At my old store, we had several TMs who would go and get their food BEFORE punching out...no matter how many times ETLs and TLs would coach them on it. The store is connected to a mall with a verrry slow food court and people would be gone 15 minutes getting their food and THEN punch out. Talk about a time waster. It was mostly BR TMs and people working in hardlines. I'd be a mid for the BR and the closer would come in, take a 45 minute lunch, which would go over the time that my shift was supposed to end...then I'd get the LOD going, "Why are you still here?" this happened numerous times. 

I always made sure to hit the restroom on the way back from break so I didn't have to take time out on the floor, and once had a brand new TL yell at me for ten minutes for taking a "20 minute break". I wanted to tell her that I could just take more time out from zoning and go in the back and get distracted by my friend who was working back there on my way to the restroom...but I just let her yell and take away the time from zoning then. After that, another TM came back from break and got yelled at for the same thing. Whatever floats your boat, TL.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 16, 2013)

They wanted me to work open to close GSA today after another GSA called out.  I refused (imagine that) and came in at noon.  I had a pretty tight break schedule with me needing two lunches, and another cashier call out.  Naturally everyone took their sweet time going and coming on breaks.  Our GS person was at 45 minutes before I finally got ticked and called out if anyone knew where she was.  Apparently a SrTL had come in to do some paperwork, so she was off talking to her!  Throw me a bone here, people.  I mean, really.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 17, 2013)

Id open to close gsa only if it meant overtime  only happened a couple times


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 18, 2013)

to the one backroom tm that i was working with yesterday...

thank you for understanding why i couldnt help you pull cafs for the hour yesterday, i was heavily busy and super behind with a certain project...i told you i would help you when i was done and i did, i even pulled the heaviest and harder batches for you, thanks a million though, i wouldnt have finished my project without your help and understanding!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 18, 2013)

To that one team member....you've come a long way, but you've still got a long way to go. It's simple math, for goodness' sake!!!


----------



## babytrees (Mar 18, 2013)

really bad weekend-

we also got revised schedules for this week....I am glad that I picked up a shift (story coming) and only "lost" 5 hours....but then I have picked up 1 and 1/2 to get us back "on process"

to the STL when I called in to pick up the shift...dude we aren't losing thaaat many people a week that you shouldn't know that one of your team gave notice and her shifts needed covering this week. Especially when it is a must be filled spot.

to the last food ave tl....I hope the rumors are not true. If they are I have lost all respect for you.

to the closers this weekend...yikes!!! that is all.

I am so sick of doing reshop....and it seems to me there are very few of us doing reshop (seriously, same carts that I leave from the previous week just piled more crap on) over in softlines.

to the ETL who seems to be the one who sprung our leak....you really are a tool


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 19, 2013)

To that one Hardlines TL: Please transfer to Canada ASAP. That is all.


----------



## redandkhaki (Mar 19, 2013)

To that One ETL:
Thank you for all the nice things you said about me today! i knew that we got along but to hear you praise me and how far the front end has come since i stepped into the GSTL roll was awesome. It was what i needed to hear today as i've been frustrated with some things lately! 
Thanks for the recognition and lunch! 

Also, thanks for always stepping in and helping out where needed. You never hesitate to step on a lane, help out at GS, cover breaks, GET CARTS, clean the restrooms. If i ever decided to be an ETL i would try and mold myself after you! You are one of a kind!


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 19, 2013)

To the GSTL: thank you for the $10 gift card.  It made me feel a lot better over all the stuff I went through over the weekend.  But I still don't believe you that you don't know why the ETL-HR wants to speak to me next time I work.  Probably because it's never anything good.....


----------



## PA 0701 (Mar 19, 2013)

To that TM who caught me in the store picking up my kids prescription on my day off. Really your coming to me to say you left me a note with a list of all the stuff you did not finish. I guess I'm glad you had the time to write the note.


----------



## SavestheDay (Mar 20, 2013)

to that casheir that gets a bunch of redcards, yes, we realize you get 10+ redcards per shift but you also get rewarded for it too (more hours, rarely getting on a lane, getting things requisitioned) you have no reason to talk down on the rest of us. like today i only got 1 redcard and you said, "well you coulda got atleast got 2 more." we're all so sick of you trying to belittle us for not doing as well as you, but you don't have to be such a snot about it. if i was at the redcard table for my entire shift i could get as many redcards as you. get off your high horse already.


----------



## SavestheDay (Mar 20, 2013)

to that one new ETL... you are awesome. today when we were backed up in the front lanes you had zero problem jumping on the lanes and staying on even when the lanes died down, you also helped with a carry out & did carts  for awhile because the cart attendant called out. you're such a team player, i love people like you.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 20, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> to that one new ETL... you are awesome. today when we were backed up in the front lanes you had zero problem jumping on the lanes and staying on even when the lanes died down, you also helped with a carry out & did carts  for awhile because the cart attendant called out. you're such a team player, i love people like you.



We had an ETL-FOOD like that at my store for a while, was a really great ETL, helped out where needed and even helped me with carts once when I was really behind. He ended up getting a better job outside of Target. Go figure... All the good ones leave 

...And then he eventually got replaced by this mid 20s super B!tch...... /sigh


----------



## salesfloor10 (Mar 20, 2013)

To some of my fellow leaders,  stop treating target like it's high school. Really, you call each other on walkie for lunch orders and then hang out in the TMSC doing sh!t nothing (on the clock). Wow. I wish our STL knew about your immature, stupid behavior.


----------



## LexiRed (Mar 20, 2013)

To that one TM who instead of zoning walks the store talks it up at GS and FR and flirts with the operator (leaving us having to pick up your mess and zone areas obviously you're getting paid for!). Idk how the hell you stayed passed seasonal but I sure as hell can't wait till your ass gets canned!


----------



## GrumpyAP (Mar 20, 2013)

To whoever is revising the schedules AND THEN NOT ****ING TELLING ANYONE. 

How about you have a nice big glass of SHUT THE **** UP THAT'S MY LIFE YOU'RE MESSING WITH.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Mar 20, 2013)

Dear STL

I know I wasn't supposed to know about it. But thanks for writing a multi-page letter to the ETLs and TLs about how TMs are doing a better job managing space and driving sales than they are. It's nice to know someone recognizes the need to light a fire under the collective SpotAss.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been slacking lately, so here's a bunch.

To that one GSA: Even though I'm not an actual trainer and have never trained anyone before, I'm absolutely flattered that you think highly of me enough to let me train a new cashier.

To that one GSTL: Even though I'm not an actual trainer, I'm absolutely flattered that you think highly of me enough to let me train another new cashier.

To those two new cashiers: I'm not an actual trainer and had never trained anyone before you two were hired. I hope you aren't scarred for life. 

To my HR: Why do we need to hire more cashiers? We have more than enough already and get **** hours as it is.

To that one not-new cashier: You're a great cashier and deserve an opportunity to be cross-trained, but I hope your shyness doesn't affect your ability to do well at Guest Service. Good luck and may the force be with you.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 21, 2013)

to those TMs who i find giving me their trash in the back stock... have fun sorting your CAFs with all the trash mixed in with it!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 21, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> to that casheir that gets a bunch of redcards, yes, we realize you get 10+ redcards per shift but you also get rewarded for it too (more hours, rarely getting on a lane, getting things requisitioned) you have no reason to talk down on the rest of us. like today i only got 1 redcard and you said, "well you coulda got atleast got 2 more." we're all so sick of you trying to belittle us for not doing as well as you, but you don't have to be such a snot about it. if i was at the redcard table for my entire shift i could get as many redcards as you. get off your high horse already.



You have a red card TABLE??? I've never SEEN one of these???

To my TL: thank you for listening to me rant lately. I know it seems like I've been on a rampage (mostly about 1 subject), but it's mostly because I'm the only one with enough cojones to actually speak up. Also, thank you for the recognition for "all my hard work". It is truly appreciated 

To that one TM: jealousy really is not a good look for you. Maybe you should try pulling the cob out of your arse and getting off your high horse or you might be in for a "surprise" (and not a "positive" one). I KNOW what you're saying about me behind my back and what you're trying to do and it's not going to work....I'm not going to play your games and get MYSELF in trouble.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 21, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> To whoever is revising the schedules AND THEN NOT ****ING TELLING ANYONE.
> 
> How about you have a nice big glass of SHUT THE **** UP THAT'S MY LIFE YOU'RE MESSING WITH.


Pour me some o' that - I've got LATTES to make for a certain ETL....


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 21, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> SpiderKeyPeon said:
> 
> 
> > To whoever is revising the schedules AND THEN NOT ****ING TELLING ANYONE.
> ...



our schedules got changed 3 times after it was posted.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 22, 2013)

I have had such a horrible 2 or so weeks, so much so that I am not even going to put all of the interactions down here but I had one awesome my last shift:

heading into the store going through the empty checklanes and I notice a hardlines tm following me:

me: are you stalking me?
tm: would you blame me? (kid is almost young enough to be one of my kids)
me: only if you are following me to clock out. 

later on break at food ave

me: I really do have a stalker
tm: told you you couldn't blame me


it sometimes is so good to laugh. The other one was the backroom tm who was singing a remix of a Les Mis song to make it about Target.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 22, 2013)

Aww babytrees has her first stalker, how cute.


----------



## PA 0701 (Mar 22, 2013)

To that ETL that asked me over and over again what area needs to be focused on for freshness Friday. Ask a flow TM because they push the area regularly, don't keep telling me that I should know where the focus should be in dry goods when I don't push there No matter how many times you ask I do not know and no it is not "my area"


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 22, 2013)

PA 0701 said:


> To that ETL that asked me over and over again what area needs to be focused on for freshness Friday. Ask a flow TM because they push the area regularly, don't keep telling me that I should know where the focus should be in dry goods when I don't push there No matter how many times you ask I do not know and no it is not "my area"



Potato chips and tortillas are always a safe bet.


----------



## PA 0701 (Mar 22, 2013)

Plano TL stepped in and said chips and juice. ETL just annoyed me and I was not up for that game today.


----------



## candyland (Mar 22, 2013)

But the "P" in your title stands for "dry goods." Duh.


----------



## PA 0701 (Mar 23, 2013)

candyland said:


> But the "P" in your title stands for "dry goods." Duh.



Where did you hear that from?

"P" does not stand for "dry goods", it actually stands for "prototype". Spot is great for acronyms and an acronym only works if the letters stand for words that start with those letters.  Most people mistakenly think it stands for produce or perishables, and I did back when we first learned we were getting it but I have learned since then that it originally stood for "prototype".


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 23, 2013)

to the CAFs...

stop sending me to pull a bike that isnt even built yet.


----------



## ptl (Mar 23, 2013)

PA 0701 said:


> candyland said:
> 
> 
> > But the "P" in your title stands for "dry goods." Duh.
> ...



Pretty sure that one was meant as a joke


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 23, 2013)

To half the cashiers I work with:  Seriously, when I nicely ask you to move to a different lane, skip the eye rolling and foot stomping.  We are not 4 years old, so let's not act like it, shall we?

To all the upper people from other stores helping us with presentation and other such sundries this week.  Thank you.  Now go away.  You've been both helpful and obnoxiously annoying.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 23, 2013)

to the ETL's and STL- you take 100+ hours away this week but schedule about 50 extra hours tonight to get ready for a DTL visit....and then a head honcho visit on Monday. Seriously how about just keeping those hours on the schedule. Though it was kind of fun watching you all in plainclothes doing grunt work.

to the myriad of softlines closers (6+ a team lead)-how is it the zone/reshop still didn't get done? Oh yeah, because only one of you really works.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 23, 2013)

oh and LOD you don't ask somebody if they can stay later RIGHT at close or end of their shift and expect they can stick around longer than they already are. I was scheduled until right at close (lost 1/4 hour through the cuts above) but because I am FRO I can't clock out right at close. Last year I fought tooth and nail for the extra 1/4 hour because if we are doing the job right it takes that long to make the closing announcement, sort the reshop, do defects and pilferage. So I didn't clock out until that extra 1/4 hour had passed. I think even if I didn't have somebody waiting for me I would have said no, just because of the late "invitation"


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 24, 2013)

To the dunce who decided not to have the hardlines ad takedown overnight anymore: Couldn't you have waited until after the massive Easter ad?


----------



## ElectricYouth (Mar 24, 2013)

To that TM who keeps pestering me about getting transferred to Electronics: I'm just a TM.  I'm not the TL, and I'm certainly not HR, _the only people who can change your workcenter_.  Also, if you can't zone and talk at the same time, you can't work Electronics.  I don't care how neat you think the toys around here are.  

To the ETL who feels the need to micro-manage me: when you can explain how to improve my workflow, your ideas will be considered.  Don't just tell me it's all got to get done, and give me a blank stare when I ask you "how," or to help me set priorities.  Either teach me a better way, or please just let me do my job.  

To the GSTL who gave me the choice of reward for opening the Xth Red Card: thanks for looking at my Favorite Things form, and not just bringing me stuff I don't want.  You rock!


----------



## StackerMistress (Mar 24, 2013)

To a new TM:  Every time you run your mouth, you're just digging yourself a deeper hole.  You say this job is so important to you, that being fired would just ruin your life... maybe stop sabotaging yourself, then?


----------



## antivibe (Mar 24, 2013)

To that one team lead, thanks for asking "How long do you plan to stay at Target?" 
in front of the STL and every ETL in the building.


----------



## itvgeo (Mar 24, 2013)

To fellow instock team members: Why does it take so long to complete your tasks? Toys, Bedding, Home Decor, Home Storage, Kitchen, Home/Office, Cards/Party, Small appliances, Bath, Domestics, Pets, Sporting Goods, home improvement should take about two (maybe three) hours to scan. Why can't you hurry up and help me finish my areas which include market, E&E (electronics and entertainment) , pharmacy and HBA, areas that take more time to scan?


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 24, 2013)

to guest service and cashiers...

wow, you guys dominated today!, ive never seen you guys rack up so many red cards in one day, i thought it was a joke but it was real! kudos to all of you! i can say that today belongs to you guys, you guys kicked major a$$ today, great job!


----------



## OrangeJuice (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey backroom TMs, I know it is super busy and you have a lot of work to do, but thank you all for always being so quick in getting items out of the back for guests. The guests do appreciate it, I can tell you that much. I know sometimes having to pull multiple items in a short amount of time can cut into your time, but y'all always find a way to get it done somehow. It just feels like there is never any time to give recognition, if you even want that?


----------



## StackerMistress (Mar 25, 2013)

Nepgear, feel free to thank your BRTMs!  I know I would appreciate it, especially when I have to get a 60 inch TV off the steel.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 25, 2013)

Dear Upper Eschalon Management....It is obvious that our GSTL is being either groomed for a Sr position or ETL position...and the comment he made last night confirms it.  This had better NOT be a carrot/stick thing going on here.  This is the sweetest, hardest working person in the building.  Do NOT hurt him.  Got it?


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 25, 2013)

to the ETLs...

your peppy attitudes and stupid vibe slogans make me want to hit my head against the wall repeatedly


----------



## babytrees (Mar 25, 2013)

to my etl and tl-if you try and throw me under the bus for the mess left AFTER I cleaned up and left the fitting room I have no problem revving said bus to 50 mph and drag you under also.


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 25, 2013)

To my ETL-Remodel

Thanks for throwing me under the bus for something you could've and should've let me know about weeks ago.

To one of my fellow PAs

Thanks for being on top of stuff without anyone having to ask. You're a good tm and a genuinely great guy. Glad to have you on my team.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 26, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the ETLs...
> 
> your peppy attitudes and stupid vibe slogans make me want to hit my head against the wall repeatedly



You would LOVE working with my ETL-GE........

/sarcasm


----------



## babytrees (Mar 26, 2013)

the hoity toities came today instead of yesterday because of the weather(but I don't think they were the original ones coming)....my reputation does proceed me...nobody wanted to talk to me :spiteful: They certainly do talk the vibe talk and vibe walk from what I over heard.

to that one TL...honey, I know I am not one of your favorites but seriously what did I do to tick you off that I get all of the grunt work?


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 26, 2013)

babytrees said:


> to that one TL...honey, I know I am not one of your favorites but seriously what did I do to tick you off that I get all of the grunt work?


You're upright & breathing.


----------



## SavestheDay (Mar 27, 2013)

to my gsa/& gstl, when y'all say "you should twirl your hair and flirt with the guests to get 'em to get redcards" i realize you're joking but still, don't be stupid


----------



## SavestheDay (Mar 27, 2013)

nothing grinds my gears when a cashier is walking around the lanes while we're backed up. they aren't even picking up the hangers or doing go backs they are legit walking around lollygagging. so if you're lazzy as hell, then I hate you.


----------



## OrangeJuice (Mar 27, 2013)

StackerMistress said:


> Nepgear, feel free to thank your BRTMs!  I know I would appreciate it, especially when I have to get a 60 inch TV off the steel.




I try! But my backroom team is super modest and won't take a compliment sometimes! They're usually in, out and back to work before I or the guest can properly thank them.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 27, 2013)

To that one department manager for Mods (equivelant of Target Plano team).... Go **** off you stupid *****, I can talk and zone at the same time if I want, my salaried manager even said so as long as I stay productive. I don't take orders from stupid barbie dolls like yourself. Now I know why no one else likes you.


----------



## BrandonS2319 (Mar 27, 2013)

AHHHH! PREACH!!! Lol, I am CONSTANTLY finding walkies that are turned on and "charging" I ran into 3 in a row just this morning.


----------



## PA 0701 (Mar 27, 2013)

BrandonS2319 said:


> AHHHH! PREACH!!! Lol, I am CONSTANTLY finding walkies that are turned on and "charging" I ran into 3 in a row just this morning.



Love that feedback when you try to talk on a walkie at TSC and you can't turn them off because they are locked inside the cabinet.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 27, 2013)

PA 0701 said:


> BrandonS2319 said:
> 
> 
> > AHHHH! PREACH!!! Lol, I am CONSTANTLY finding walkies that are turned on and "charging" I ran into 3 in a row just this morning.
> ...



That's one of my biggest pet peeves. It drives me nuts when I can't turn them off because the cabinet is locked!


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 27, 2013)

To the Clique: Save your high school behavior for when you're at school. Also, please just do your ****ing jobs.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 27, 2013)

I hate wave zoning....hate it with a fiery passion....no one area gets enough attention. 

to the hardlines team members who were wave zoning tonight....ummm...we could hear you playing in toys AND you all left a ton of reshop...at least we didn't do that.


----------



## StackerMistress (Mar 27, 2013)

To our DTL:  I met you today and was surprised to find that you act like an actual human being.  Could you please inform our Spot-worshiping robot ETLs that they can also feel free to act normally?

(for real though, our DTL is the bomb-diggity)


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 29, 2013)

To the cashiers....stop turning on your lane light to try to get my attention.  I actually use the LPDA, so the beep and vibrate is going to get me to your register much faster than assuming I spend my entire shift staring at lane lights.

To the other GSAs/GSTLs who never log into your LPDA....you make my (as well as the cashiers') job more difficult than it really is.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 29, 2013)

To that cashier....I don't know what your problem with me is, but if you won't tell me, then suck it up. All the LOD would tell me was that you were whining about something, but he wasn't listening. But I followed up with you, and you just smiled and said we were fine. Whatever. Also, I did call out your first redcard....I'm sorry there was no walkie around for you to hear it and the rest of the store didn't care.  As for the second Redcard, I would have called it out, but I was waiting for the little old lady to leave before I did that.  It is seriously rude to call it out with the guest still standing there and I cannot believe you hunted down a walkie so you could do exactly that.

To that GSA who always follows me.  Your shift starts at :00, not :08.  Some of us would like to leave when our shift is over.  I suggest learning how to be on time....you know it's a pain when cashiers are late, so show your fellow GSA some love!


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 29, 2013)

To the Steel Captain -- My name really isn't Display.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 29, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> To the Steel Captain -- My name really isn't Display.



Too funny!


----------



## salesfloor10 (Mar 29, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that GSA who always follows me.  Your shift starts at :00, not :08.  Some of us would like to leave when our shift is over.  I suggest learning how to be on time....you know it's a pain when cashiers are late, so show your fellow GSA some love!



One of the GSAs at my store constantly does that too. I can't stand it if I'm covering a lapse in gstl/GSA coverage (and I'm scheduled to leave!)


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Mar 29, 2013)

to this one food ave TM...

you have got to be the most annoyingest and rudest person at the store...if theres one thing i cant stand is people who dont stfu.  today i was trying to talk to another TM about something very important, and you come in and totally interrupt me and start talking about some stupid TV show...i swear i cant stand you!

i also went to buy something at food ave and you start taking up my time talking about the first thing on your mind, which is going to the restroom? yea, i would love to know what your about to do when im about to order food.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 30, 2013)

To my AP: Great job on that apprehension.

To that one cashier: What the hell did I ever do to you? There's no reason for you to act like a complete snot when I ask for your re-shop.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 30, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that GSA who always follows me.  Your shift starts at :00, not :08.  Some of us would like to leave when our shift is over.  I suggest learning how to be on time....you know it's a pain when cashiers are late, so show your fellow GSA some love!



We have a tech who clocks in "on time", but before she actually gets TO the pharmacy, she stops at the bathroom, then Starbucks, and when she finally decides to grace us with her presence, she has to check her phone before she actually comes over and starts working. On a GOOD day, it's :10 before she actually "starts work".....


----------



## babytrees (Mar 30, 2013)

retail girl-it's the same way at the fitting room...so I told my management don't start hollering for me until 15 after the end of my shift....by the time most of the relievers get there it's 5-10 after (that's 15 minutes after some of them clock in) and to get them up to speed that's another 5 and unless I sprint it's another 5 until I can get to the time clock.

to that one LOD -you are one right royal be yotch and I am pretty sure the tm who came to me today to see if I had the hotline number was getting ready to call because of you.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I don't particularly care....if my shift is over, it's no longer my problem.  I was more pissed at the LOD who told me to wait (when I said I needed to leave) than I was at the GSA, who will never be on time.  And if they aren't going to say anything to her, why should she?


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 30, 2013)

To those TMs (& you KNOW who you ARE) who think I have NOTHING better to do than to fetch items that are in the condiment bar, I have work to do. 
How about the next time I'm out on the floor I come up & bug YOU with petty requests while you're trying to zone/stock/set signs/fill in with your most despised activity?


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 1, 2013)

to my gstl, if a tm has an 8 hour shift they are required to have 2 breaks and a lunch. why the hell do you try to jip us on our last break by trying to be slick and not giving us a second break on our break/lunch card? there were like 4 cashiers on break at the same time & given that it was the day before easter it was complete hell for the rest of us. i feel bad for the people that think they don't get a second break and don't end up getting one all because you don't write it down on, uhhh helllo, we get paid for our breaks.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 1, 2013)

to my etl-the "opportunity" you gave me as brand team member just feels like you are pawning me off...and I think part of it is the TL who is my immediate supervisor, I am the only one who has been there longer than her so she has trouble with me. But thank you, it cemented my thoughts in that I need to step up my search outside of Target.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 1, 2013)

to the tm's who closed softlines and the fitting room on Saturday.....wtf did you do? There was only one person on the floor during the day and I think she did more than you all combined. Oh, and STL....you closed with them, see what that cracker jack team can do? I have never walked into such mayhem and unsorted carts (when I left on Saturday there were 7 what I call super sorted carts and 3 z-racks...what I came into was about 20 unsorted carts and 6 z-racks)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 1, 2013)

babytrees said:


> to the tm's who closed softlines and the fitting room on Saturday.....wtf did you do? There was only one person on the floor during the day and I think she did more than you all combined. Oh, and STL....you closed with them, see what that cracker jack team can do? I have never walked into such mayhem and unsorted carts (when I left on Saturday there were 7 what I call super sorted carts and 3 z-racks...what I came into was about 20 unsorted carts and 6 z-racks)


Wow! Call outs?


----------



## babytrees (Apr 1, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > to the tm's who closed softlines and the fitting room on Saturday.....wtf did you do? There was only one person on the floor during the day and I think she did more than you all combined. Oh, and STL....you closed with them, see what that cracker jack team can do? I have never walked into such mayhem and unsorted carts (when I left on Saturday there were 7 what I call super sorted carts and 3 z-racks...what I came into was about 20 unsorted carts and 6 z-racks)
> ...


as far as I know, for the evening, no. We did have a NCNS on the dayside, that's why it was just 1.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 2, 2013)

to my ETL LOG and TL...

thanks for writing me such an awesome review, im glad knowing you and the backroom TL were looking forward to writing mine, im also glad knowing that im appreciated, and noticed for going above and beyond by not only you guys, but the whole store and the DTL, thanks again!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 2, 2013)

To our "new" ETL-HR: I cannot believe you told a guest "I really don't know what that is" when a guest asked you about Pharmacy Rewards :facepalm:  What the he|| are you doing coming for backup if you don't know (AS ETL-HR, no less!) what our MAIN FOCUS in pharmacy is.....better yet, how the he|| did you become ETL-HR and _supposedly_ TRAINED in pharmacy "best practice" and procedures if you "don't (even) know what Pharmacy Rewards is"?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??! :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## PA 0701 (Apr 2, 2013)

To the two team members that come in and work side by side like you are conjoined twins. I wish we could split one pay check between the two of you because you do the work of one slow person combined.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 2, 2013)

PA 0701 said:


> To the two team members that come in and work side by side like you are conjoined twins. I wish we could split one pay check between the two of you because you do the work of one slow person combined.



oh my god!! we have 4 people that do this...imagine the hours we could free up if we just paid them what they worked.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 2, 2013)

I was right...talking to a friend about the "opportunity" with a co-worker....first words out of her mouth were "you're still going to be paid as a brand member right?" Heck, I will probably be the highest paid person doing this task...but you will have one heck of a fight on your hands if you take the brand quarter away from me.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 3, 2013)

To the sales floor team tonight: Thank you all for responding to back-up, even P-Fresh.


----------



## PA 0701 (Apr 5, 2013)

To that team member who took personally the note I left "please, let's remember, we should only be pushing single dates to the floor in the fresh meat area". Seriously! Get over it. I was not critiquing your personal work habits, I put a reminder for anyone pulling or pushing meat.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 5, 2013)

To all the TLs whose areas I worked in: Gee, it was nice to get 'recognized' for 'all my help & hard work'. Too bad it was because you'd all been told it was lacking in a recent TL meeting. 
Kinda got the idea when 5 of you told me almost the same thing in the SAME DAY. 
Points for originality & sincerity = 0.
To MY TL who always does things behind the scenes, you rock dude.


----------



## Snook (Apr 5, 2013)

PA 0701 said:


> To that team member who took personally the note I left "please, let's remember, we should only be pushing single dates to the floor in the fresh meat area". Seriously! Get over it. I was not critiquing your personal work habits, I put a reminder for anyone pulling or pushing meat.



Annoying, huh? But but him/her a leeeeetle slack; I know some people who would leave the most passive-aggressive "general" notes in the communication log when we ALL knew it was meant for one person. It's a fine line that you have to walk, for sure. 

Btw, as a fellow PA, I'm curious as to what you meant by "pushing single dates". Does that mean that if you have 9's, 13's and 15's in the BR, you should only have the 9's out on the floor, even if it doesn't fill it to capacity?


----------



## PA 0701 (Apr 5, 2013)

Snook said:


> PA 0701 said:
> 
> 
> > To that team member who took personally the note I left "please, let's remember, we should only be pushing single dates to the floor in the fresh meat area". Seriously! Get over it. I was not critiquing your personal work habits, I put a reminder for anyone pulling or pushing meat.
> ...


Yes, that is what it means. This prevents the 9th from being left to sit and have to be QMOSd while people buy the furthest date out. I will push the next date out if it is also on TPC and the closer date has coupons on them.


----------



## Snook (Apr 5, 2013)

Interesting. We'll do that if we have ton of meat that is just sitting, but generally I don't QMOS a lot of meat out. Once it goes to coupon, it gets snatched up pretty quickly. Well, not drumsticks. Nobody wants those. Or flank steak.  The only time I run into QMOS'ing problems is when product didn't get properly backstocked in the BR and the wrong dates are getting pulled. DRIVES ME CRAZY. We lost so many salads over the weekend because BR did a crappy job last week and neither PA's had time to go behind them and clean up after their mess. It seems like every truck day I spend at least 15 minutes re-STO'ing salads and meat so it will pull correctly...when we don't do it, it shows and I end up QMOS'ing a ton out of the back. GRRR.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 5, 2013)

Don't you sda it?


----------



## Snook (Apr 5, 2013)

What, the salads? No, because it moves and because it's clearly marked and frequently gone through. To my understanding (and correct me if I'm wrong) SDA is to "tag" items that don't move quickly, doesn't get culled daily, might get forgotten, and/or will likely have backroom locations when it expire. We don't use it on salads or meat because that is checked religiously and we know when stuff is going out (because of TPC's and eyeballing). SDA won't get the product out any faster; it will only tell me when it expires. Which I already know, so that would be pointless. We use SDA heavily in deli and yogurt, and then on a need-to-use basis everywhere else. Pretty much anything that we order won't get SDA's because it either moves fast enough or we check it often enough. 

So, SDA'ing salads in our store would be pointless because more often than not, the stuff will sell before it expires and then we end up with extra tasks on the list. SDA'ing won't help with stuff that is backstocked incorrectly because it won't affect how it pulls; it doesn't know if I'm scanning the SDA's from the salesfloor, BR, or whatever...it treats it all equally. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## PA 0701 (Apr 5, 2013)

We do not SDA anything in produce or fresh meat for the same above reasons. The only meat we do SDA is bacon. 

We TPC meat 5 days before the use by date and coupon the day before. I follow the TPC rules for the non dated produce but with the bag salads I TPC 3 days before the use by date. No TPCs for the bakery table.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 5, 2013)

To that one cashier: You're the first TM I've ever talked to that would rather cash than work SSS re-shop. Whatever your secret is, certain TMs could stand to learn a lesson.

To the aforementioned certain TMs: If you hear the GSTL calling for back-up, you really should open a lane instead of hiding in SSS. It's no wonder Stupid Rules has such strong dislike for the front end team.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah its no wonder cashiers hate their job too... If they don't get REDCards they get *****ed out by the GSTL. If they do get REDCards, they get told "OK now get more".


----------



## MrGSTL (Apr 7, 2013)

misterlogistics said:


> mrmrice said:
> 
> 
> > what's bad about backstocking without a pda? I'm a cashier so i have no idea what all this stuff is.
> ...


lmbo!!!!!!


----------



## babytrees (Apr 7, 2013)

you know how to tell spring is in the air? by the triple amount of people calling out. To the ones who are actually sick...feel better soon (at least 2 of them sounded like they were on death's door)
to the FRO who complain about the people before them leaving a messy desk....hello pot!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 7, 2013)

To my favorite srtl, thank you for making our ad team better than everyone else in the store!  We did it this week  on numbers & keep on trying to the numbers up. You will be a great etl one day.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 7, 2013)

To that one team member: hope you're ready for your "rude awakening" because it's coming....


----------



## babytrees (Apr 7, 2013)

to whichever ETL screwed up tonight's schedule for softlines so royally...if we weren't already getting ready to walk out the door, this would/could be the end of at least 2 of us....especially if it's handled the way you usually do.

to the etl who told me I wouldn't be able to pick up cashier shifts if I didn't get red cards....doesn't matter how sweetly you say it...still stinks. I ask, and ask....I have one of the highest speed scores and a decent conversion rate. I hate that corporate seems to be breathing down our necks. I liked you until that little conversation.


----------



## StackerMistress (Apr 8, 2013)

So happy to have an old familiar face back in my department.  Time to let go of our dead-weight TMs and get the BR back to being a well-oiled machine!  We were actually clean back there for the first time since the beginning of December!

On the other hand, to the BR morning TM who stacked a staging pallet 8 ft high and put it in the most inconvenient place possible on the steel:  Screw you.  To the Plano TM who actually got on the Wave and stacked TWO MORE repack boxes ON TOP of that pallet.... screw you x1000000.  Thank god I was the one who got that down; someone with less experience could've easily taken out a lighting fixture or dropped the whole pallet.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 8, 2013)

to my ETL and TL...if your going to extend me, can you at least ask me if i could stay first! i clocked out today only to find out i was extended and wasnt told...wtf is that? your not the one whos going to get in trouble for that...I AM


----------



## babytrees (Apr 8, 2013)

to the backroom ETL-1)please take your insanely long and often rude conversations to channel 2, every team member and guest don't need to hear everything you feel the need to spout off and 2) if your going to say that we've had a conversation....make sure we actually have you idjut.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 8, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> To that one team member: hope you're ready for your "rude awakening" because it's coming....


http://youtu.be/w6cQOTowIoc


----------



## Alex8694 (Apr 8, 2013)

To that ETL who decided to change best practice, you didn't write the book let us do it the right way! Get off your high horse!


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 9, 2013)

to the tm's in the front lanes that use the redcard cheat. i hate you. today i got 3 redcards that i worked super hard for. &  the person next to me ended up getting 1 but turned that into like 7. ugh.


----------



## PA 0701 (Apr 9, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> to the tm's in the front lanes that use the redcard cheat. i hate you. today i got 3 redcards that i worked super hard for. &  the person next to me ended up getting 1 but turned that into like 7. ugh.



Red card cheat?


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 9, 2013)

PA 0701 said:


> SavestheDay said:
> 
> 
> > to the tm's in the front lanes that use the redcard cheat. i hate you. today i got 3 redcards that i worked super hard for. &  the person next to me ended up getting 1 but turned that into like 7. ugh.
> ...


Wait, wha-?


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 9, 2013)

huh??


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 9, 2013)

supposedly if someone is doing a redcard you can continuously hit the back button and swipe their ID multiple times. each swipe equals a redcard. i just found out about it yesterday but what kinda morale is that??


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 9, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> supposedly if someone is doing a redcard you can continuously hit the back button and swipe their ID multiple times. each swipe equals a redcard. i just found out about it yesterday but what kinda morale is that??



Wow!


----------



## forgetfulSDA (Apr 9, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> supposedly if someone is doing a redcard you can continuously hit the back button and swipe their ID multiple times. each swipe equals a redcard. i just found out about it yesterday but what kinda morale is that??



I could see someone being termed for this right quick.


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 9, 2013)

i don't see how that could work.


----------



## mxrbook (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't believe it.  Until the transaction is complete, no REDCard is counted.  I've had guests back out at the last minute so I had to void the application after I'd swiped their ID and nothing showed up in the counts.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 9, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> supposedly if someone is doing a redcard you can continuously hit the back button and swipe their ID multiple times. each swipe equals a redcard. i just found out about it yesterday but what kinda morale is that??



At the very least, it's unethical.
At the very worst, it's a termable offense.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Apr 9, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> I don't believe it.  Until the transaction is complete, no REDCard is counted.  I've had guests back out at the last minute so I had to void the application after I'd swiped their ID and nothing showed up in the counts.



I do know, you can run someone's application 3 times, and while they won't get 3 accounts opened (just one), you'll get 3 RedCards counted for your store.. 

I have no idea how this other cheat works though..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 9, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> I don't believe it.  Until the transaction is complete, no REDCard is counted.  I've had guests back out at the last minute so I had to void the application after I'd swiped their ID and nothing showed up in the counts.



This is correct. My etl-ge says that red card app has to be completed to count.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Apr 10, 2013)

Dear Target Mobile:

Please come back and deal with all these pay-as-you-go guests for me. This crazy ass **** has got to stop.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 10, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> Dear Target Mobile:
> 
> Please come back and deal with all these pay-as-you-go guests for me. This crazy ass **** has got to stop.



Know what you mean, I had to help out in electronics because the poor guy was stuck with a frustrated old man for more than an hour.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Apr 10, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> Dear Target Mobile:
> 
> Please come back and deal with all these pay-as-you-go guests for me. This crazy ass **** has got to stop.



Tell them to Dial 611 on there phone. It's Customer Service (free call) , and they can help with adding minuntes, changing number, and other things..


----------



## babytrees (Apr 10, 2013)

to the tl who "wrote" my review....oh my goodness, just change a few words instead of cutting and pasting EVERY part of my review. Not thrilled with a few parts of it but I learned my lesson last year...be happy with my raise and realize nothing I say is going to do any good.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 10, 2013)

To the TL who gave me a "vibe card" complimenting my hard work: I felt pretty good about it until I went to post it on the board & saw about a dozen of the same that you'd written for other TMs.
I'm SO underwhelmed.


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 11, 2013)

To my TL who constantly second guesses every decision I make (even when I've been here 2 years longer and am signed off to be a TL)...thanks for telling me good job today.  I really appreciated that.  Not to mention that this is the first time you've ever given me recognition.

To my ETL who gets it in his head that he needs to order outside the guardrail on everything...do you see this entire green rack of expired meat we now have to donate?  Did you see 3 days ago's rack? Quit ordering so much and then blaming it on your PAs and CTL for not aggresively TPCing and couponing.  The goal is to order what we can sell at it's regular or sale price before it expires, not to order so much that you have to TPC and Coupon it so you can sell it at like 30-50% off!


----------



## babytrees (Apr 11, 2013)

to the entire back room team (all the way to ETL) STOP sending the stuff that we have sent to be backstocked BACK to the floor....especially less than 3 hours later. Should be interesting since you did it to a box of stuff that the ETL had skimmed from the tables...and sent it out while he was still LOD.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 12, 2013)

babytrees said:


> to the entire back room team (all the way to ETL) STOP sending the stuff that we have sent to be backstocked BACK to the floor....especially less than 3 hours later. Should be interesting since you did it to a box of stuff that the ETL had skimmed from the tables...and sent it out while he was still LOD.



sometimes when you backstock something that has just been pulled in the CAFs, it will ask for it to be pulled again, if it comes back to us a second time the best practice would be to just leave it when the CAFs are completely over. if you checked second locations and all of that and they still want it pushed, than their at fault, tell them not to backstock it til the CAFs are completely over.


----------



## StackerMistress (Apr 12, 2013)

babytrees:  if it was overstock from the tables... if that stuff is not backstocked using the SUBT999 function, it will come back out in the CAFs.  If the person who backstocked it isn't the one who pulls it (as happens often at our store), they will probably just pull it all for the CAFs.  Now, generally when I see a monster softlines pull, I will SUBT9999 it all as I'm pulling it, but some people either can't or won't take the time to do that.  We have signs that say SUBT9999.  Our sales floor team and plano team knows they have to put them on all overstock, sales plan, and plano backstock.

I'm sorry that you had to waste your time repushing.  Just remember that we (backroom) don't do it on purpose just to annoy you


----------



## babytrees (Apr 12, 2013)

good points BUT the boxes are put on the line exactly as we put it to be backstocked so they aren't even trying. They are just putting it from one vehicle to another. Every time. I look at the box and say "I am not even trying to push this" "Why?" "Because I am the one who put all of these items to be backstocked 3 hours ago (or yesterday, whatever the case may be)


----------



## Snook (Apr 12, 2013)

I have caught BR condensing carts of backstock and push in the dairy cooler and freezer...very frustrating. I've been working long enough in Market that I can tell when it's error (i.e. should have been subt9999) and when it's just laziness. Grr.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 12, 2013)

Backed up a bit here so be patient.
Got a few TLs and ETLs in mind here.

1) I'm sorry but getting into a yelling match with one of your team is not good leadership.
Insisting that if they are going to act like kids than you are going to treat them like kids, is even worse.
Point of note, I didn't get into screaming matches with my kids. It doesn't work on them either.
I also never found it necessary (nor did my mother) to raise my hand to my kids.
Physical punishment is lazy and usually doesn't work very well. 
I think the same thing applies to management, the stick works only if you want serfs.

2) I've always gone out of my way to help you even to a point where it got in the way of doing the rest of my job properly.
I didn't mind, thought you were a good person so it was worth it but you've sandbagged me three times now.  
The first time I forgave, thought it might have been an accident, something you dropped without realizing it.
I don't trust you and don't want anything to do with you anymore.

3) Yep, I noticed the display was missing, in fact there is a good chance I'm the only person who would have.
Sorry that was such a inconvenience, especially since it doesn't look like SAP is going to let us order another one.
But how does that make me the bad guy?
Is it because once again I pointed out that my job is a little more complicated than you have been making it out to be?

4) You showed me something that I was doing wrong.
That I had been shown how to do a certain way a long time ago and it had never been corrected.
I'll accept that it was mistake but I find it appalling that you feel it necessary to write me up for it.


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 12, 2013)

today i had a guest yell at me because their redcard wasn't approved. she was like "this is ridiculous i just made a payment yesterday and i have a balance of $1000!!!" so she asked to swipe her card again; the card still wasn't approved, but she goes ahead and tries to walk out with the bags that she didn't pay for and when i say, "ma'am excuse you have to pay for that your card still wasn't approved." she goes "you damn people try to screw me over everytime i walk in this store!" i nearly lost my mind.


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 12, 2013)

i'd like to thank that one guest who let their little devil child run wild like it's a playground, and laughed when their kid threw a ball at my face, it was all good until i went to the bathroom and my lip was bleeding. people like that should never be able to reproduce.


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 12, 2013)

welp... that awkward moment when you accidentally rant about a GUEST in the TM thread. oopz. buuuut i guess its all the same.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Apr 13, 2013)

To all those TLs who were the only ones on the sales floor all day and completely ignored all requests from the front, whether it was for back-up, guest assistance, whatever....I'm sorry you were stressed because we were about to get  a "visit" but the guest standing in front of me at guest service doesn't give a rat's ass about that, he just wants someone to help him get a large crib off the floor so he can BUY it.  I looked like a fool calling three or four times for assistance and getting nowhere.  You have that walkie for a reason: communication.  If you won't use it please for gods sake give it to someone who WILL


----------



## StackerMistress (Apr 13, 2013)

babytrees said:


> good points BUT the boxes are put on the line exactly as we put it to be backstocked so they aren't even trying. They are just putting it from one vehicle to another. Every time. I look at the box and say "I am not even trying to push this" "Why?" "Because I am the one who put all of these items to be backstocked 3 hours ago (or yesterday, whatever the case may be)



Aw, yeah, that is a jerk move on their part.  At my store there is frequently a disconnect between BR and sales floor team members, especially the inexperienced ones.  "Why do I have to separate the vehicles out by departments?  It makes it take longer!"  "Why are you pulling the same stuff I sent back as backstock?"  I try to make sure all of my trainees get to push pulls at least a few times.  They learn real quick not to throw product in A, B, C, E blocks AND softlines on the same vehicle!  Now, if only I could get all the sales floor people to spend a few hours in the backroom...


----------



## lovecats (Apr 13, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> welp... that awkward moment when you accidentally rant about a GUEST in the TM thread. oopz. buuuut i guess its all the same.



I'm not awake (even after my SECOND cup of coffee) and did not even catch that until you said something :lazy:.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 13, 2013)

to the team members who blame the flow team for EVERY SINGLE LITTLE THING THAT GOES WRONG...

seriously? grow some balls and start taking responsibility for your departments f**k ups, you cant always blame flow for everything, how do you know for a fact that it was the flow team faults? you blame them when there isnt even a truck! what if it was the person who had a shift before you or some other department? you 

cant always blame them for everything... and yes...flow team does f**k up here and there, no department is perfect, i sure as hell know backroom isnt all bananas and pajamas, but i will take responsibility for my teams mess ups! even if it was me that messes up, if some of you knew what the flow team has to go through 

everyday, you wouldnt be talking $hit


----------



## itvgeo (Apr 13, 2013)

When asked if you want to stay later, don't reply with "I'll think about it".


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 13, 2013)

To whoever decided to change the door code again: :facepalm:


----------



## babytrees (Apr 14, 2013)

to the STL-I don't know what horse peed in your cheerios this morning but seriously dude did you really think it wouldn't all catch up to you? Oh, and saying you don't show favoritism in advancement and blah dee blah for a full 10 minutes doesn't help your case...actually hiring someone to be a tl who isn't young, black and of the male persuasion would actually SHOW us you don't have favoritism(especially after fist bumping all young, black men in the huddle and only heaping praise on the same). Staring at me the whole time only shows me your scared of me...BWAHAHAHA. I am not afraid to call you out on your non BP crap....and I don't want to advance any more...especially at this store.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol is your stl black

Sounds like discrimination


----------



## babytrees (Apr 14, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> Lol is your stl black
> 
> Sounds like discrimination



yes he is and yes it is. I really don't think he is long for our store and I've given up on anything really being done when I bring things up.


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 15, 2013)

had a team member completely freak out today. on her review she got a .15 cent raise and another team member got a .20 cent raise. she was like "you guys don't do anything for the company, i get 20 redcards a day and none of you can touch that!!" ......way to piss off everyone that already didn't like you .


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 15, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> had a team member completely freak out today. on her review she got a .15 cent raise and another team member got a .20 cent raise. she was like "you guys don't do anything for the company, i get 20 redcards a day and none of you can touch that!!" ......way to piss off everyone that already didn't like you .



thats why they tell team members not to tell others how much they got in their reviews


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 15, 2013)

to the ETL-AP

thanks for recognizing me in the huddle yesterday and buying me in-n-out for lunch! i found a bundle of ipods that went missing and were deleted out of the store


----------



## babytrees (Apr 15, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> had a team member completely freak out today. on her review she got a .15 cent raise and another team member got a .20 cent raise. she was like "you guys don't do anything for the company, i get 20 redcards a day and none of you can touch that!!" ......way to piss off everyone that already didn't like you .



my guess is is that it was the same percentage just different starting point. Another tm and I got the same rating (EX) but I know her raise is higher because she has been there longer and would hopefully be a higher pay. Man, if hers wasn't higher I would be mad FOR HER. I don't even mention my score to anybody, other than to discount another tm's claim of an O...since I was told that there were only 2 handed out last year and there is no way in h e double hockey sticks she was the other one.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Apr 15, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the ETL-AP
> 
> thanks for recognizing me in the huddle yesterday and buying me in-n-out for lunch!* i found a bundle of ipods that went missing and were deleted out of the store*



Wow....


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 15, 2013)

ME: LOD CAFs are done and their are four vehicles on the front of the line.

Stupid ETL: copy that, can you tell me how many vehicles that are currently on the line?

ME: *switch back to channel two*


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 17, 2013)

To that one new sales floor TM who was working a cashing shift for the first time ever: Holy Red Cards, Batman! You'd better watch out or the GSTLs will try to steal you.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so out of the gossip loop...to that one now former GSTL-you go girl!! Tell 'em what we all are feeling!! You were one of the good ones, once we warmed up to each other (you were also the only one to do the job). Our store s going to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 18, 2013)

to the new cart attendant...

you better buck up son! cart attendant isnt an easy job but nothing in life is, so stop complaining!


----------



## band_rules16 (Apr 18, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> ME: LOD CAFs are done and their are four vehicles on the front of the line.
> 
> Stupid ETL: copy that, can you tell me how many vehicles that are currently on the line?
> 
> ME: *switch back to channel two*



My favorite was:

_ETL comes into the backroom around 8_: Hey, do you think you're going to get all the backstock done by close?

Me: *looks at twenty vehicles* I'll do what I can, but I need to backstock the cooler and freezer before I get to these.

ETL: *stands there* well, you know we really need to come clean in the backroom so we can prepare the flow team for success tomorrow. *keeps on rambling for ten minutes, causing me to stand there and listen to him*

Me: *facepalm*


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 18, 2013)

band_rules16 said:


> xPLUGZ said:
> 
> 
> > ME: LOD CAFs are done and their are four vehicles on the front of the line.
> ...



seriously! they do the same exact thing to me.  i just want to tell them " you know maybe if you shut the f**k up and let me do my job, there MIGHT be a slim chance of getting everything done"


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 18, 2013)

My suggestion is, have them do freezer vs you on regular backstock.  See who wins.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 19, 2013)

To that one team member: please stop making your ignorant comments about "how easy pharmacy is", ESPECIALLY in front of ME (the second person you have done so in the presence of)!!! We do MUCH more than "just count pills" and I HIGHLY doubt you could handle it. I'd have thought you'd realize that I WORK in pharmacy and shut your pie hole after I piped up, but obviously that isn't your natural hair color. 

To that other team member: get off your high horse. You're no better than anyone else and we're all getting tired of your attitude...

To "the powers that be": why are our GS scores in the toilet? Where should I start? The trainwreck of an inventory transition, pharmacists who just don't give a damn, glitchy software, I could go on, but I think that's enough for one day....


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 20, 2013)

To whoever screwed up my schedule. I hate you. where i live you're not allowed to work 7 consecutive days in a target work week (sunday - saturday) but they scheduled me for it, soooo after i talked to most of the ETL's day after day they told me to talk to my gstl (who's never even there for him fix it (which is funny cuz last time they messed up my schedule my ETL just took me off a day without even going through my gstl) anyways i come in yesterday LIKE IT SAID ON MY SCHEDULE and they decided to take me off the schedule without telling me. i talked to my HR, she goes, "you know you aren't supposed to work 7 days..." and i'm like "of course but i talked to 3 different ETL's who wanted me to talk to the gstl who's never there, so it was out of my control" *hr rolls her eyes* and she's like "um, that's your problem." I forreal wanted to cry. Thanks for being a B**ch and wasting my time.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 20, 2013)

to the salesfloor team...

PLEASE stop BRAGGING about how much backstock you have and that your on your way back up to receiving with, this isnt a f**king joke, by doing that you just make my workload more stressful, just say you have backstock and thats it!, i dont want to hear how you have SOOOO MUCH backstock that it looks "beautiful and i will love it!"...that seriously pisses me off to no end... 

next time one of you say that to me, imma drop a manual CAF for a heavy area, see if you like that $hit!!


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 20, 2013)

*grabs my cutlery & degreaser, goes looking for a certain GSTL*


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 20, 2013)

To that one cashier: You spent the entire 4.50 hours of your shift away from the express lanes. I knew you could do it! Now let's see if you can do it again, but without complaining every other minute.


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 21, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the salesfloor team...
> 
> PLEASE stop BRAGGING about how much backstock you have and that your on your way back up to receiving with, this isnt a f**king joke, by doing that you just make my workload more stressful, just say you have backstock and thats it!, i dont want to hear how you have SOOOO MUCH backstock that it looks "beautiful and i will love it!"...that seriously pisses me off to no end...
> 
> next time one of you say that to me, imma drop a manual CAF for a heavy area, see if you like that $hit!!



But then you have to pull that manual caf lol. Probably more work for you than them because a lot of it will come back as...beautiful backstock =P


----------



## StackerMistress (Apr 21, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the salesfloor team...
> 
> PLEASE stop BRAGGING about how much backstock you have and that your on your way back up to receiving with, this isnt a f**king joke, by doing that you just make my workload more stressful, just say you have backstock and thats it!, i dont want to hear how you have SOOOO MUCH backstock that it looks "beautiful and i will love it!"...that seriously pisses me off to no end...
> 
> next time one of you say that to me, imma drop a manual CAF for a heavy area, see if you like that $hit!!



LOL, that reminds me of how on busy days when we're short on sales floor, EVERYONE will whine at me for putting (more) vehicles on the line.... otherwise known as "doing my job."  Even the ETLs will do this.  I know they're joking, but I'm like... do you want me to just ignore the pulls and sit around back here doing nothing all day?  Because hey, bring it on


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 23, 2013)

To that one TM: did that guy who walked out of your line yesterday look familiar? Yeah, he should, he's my husband and he was so irritated at listening to you prattle on to the guest in front of him that he picked up his stuff off the belt and went to another cashier. His exact comment to me: Why didn't you warn me?!?!?!?! That was 10 minutes of my life I'll never get back!!!! I'd rather stick hot pokers in my eyes than listen to her!!! NEVER!!!  AGAIN!!!!!!! :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:

Yes, you're THAT annoying to the rest of the world!!!!!


----------



## babytrees (Apr 23, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> To that one TM: did that guy who walked out of your line yesterday look familiar? Yeah, he should, he's my husband and he was so irritated at listening to you prattle on to the guest in front of him that he picked up his stuff off the belt and went to another cashier. His exact comment to me: Why didn't you warn me?!?!?!?! That was 10 minutes of my life I'll never get back!!!! I'd rather stick hot pokers in my eyes than listen to her!!! NEVER!!!  AGAIN!!!!!!! :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:
> 
> Yes, you're THAT annoying to the rest of the world!!!!!



that is our eeyore....no tm (or their family) go into her line unless she is the only one....and she is slooooooooow

BUT she has a great conversion rate...mainly because she talks and talks, and talks over people until they relent.


----------



## band_rules16 (Apr 23, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the salesfloor team...
> 
> PLEASE stop BRAGGING about how much backstock you have and that your on your way back up to receiving with, this isnt a f**king joke, by doing that you just make my workload more stressful, just say you have backstock and thats it!, i dont want to hear how you have SOOOO MUCH backstock that it looks "beautiful and i will love it!"...that seriously pisses me off to no end...
> 
> next time one of you say that to me, imma drop a manual CAF for a heavy area, see if you like that $hit!!



I used to tell the backroom team that I had presents for them when I brought back the backstock...sometimes it wasn't so bad, but if it was a million tiny things (like cosmetics) they'd just roll their eyes at me. 

My favorite was taking out a tub, putting a backstock clip on it, and putting one item on it. It was more to irritate the ETLs than our backroom team.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 24, 2013)

babytrees said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > To that one TM: did that guy who walked out of your line yesterday look familiar? Yeah, he should, he's my husband and he was so irritated at listening to you prattle on to the guest in front of him that he picked up his stuff off the belt and went to another cashier. His exact comment to me: Why didn't you warn me?!?!?!?! That was 10 minutes of my life I'll never get back!!!! I'd rather stick hot pokers in my eyes than listen to her!!! NEVER!!!  AGAIN!!!!!!! :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:
> ...



Same here! I even try to avoid her when I'm at work and I have only 1 item because it's guaranteed to take 2-3x as long as it would with anyone else!!!


----------



## antivibe (Apr 24, 2013)

To that one ETL,
You're the only ETL that I dislike. The only time you come out of your office is when you feel like setting off call-buttons to improve your scores. 
Oh and your whispering voice isn't actually soft, I can still hear you talking poorly about other TMs.


----------



## Alex8694 (Apr 24, 2013)

To that one team member,
you know who you are, the one who is constantly complaining about ME to all the other Team Members. 
jealousy isn't a very good color on you. Everyones tired of hearing it already, get over my small amount of "success" I've had recently.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 25, 2013)

to that one TM that annoys the $hit out of me...

i stay clear from you for a reason, its because you annoy the $hit out of me!! your sketchy to the max! but today you came up to me in food ave, calling me the wrong name first of all, and start asking me for personal favors? no i will NOT lend you money, no i will NOT let you use my phone to call someone, and no, i will 

most DEFINITELY NOT LET YOU USE MY F**KING CAR! seriously, go f**k yourself, u dont even know my name, dont even ask me to borrow my car, f**king idiot.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 25, 2013)

band_rules16 said:


> xPLUGZ said:
> 
> 
> > to the salesfloor team...
> ...



mother of god...i would hate to work with you


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Apr 25, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to that one TM that annoys the $hit out of me...
> 
> i stay clear from you for a reason, its because you annoy the $hit out of me!! your sketchy to the max! but today you came up to me in food ave, calling me the wrong name first of all, and start asking me for personal favors? no i will NOT lend you money, no i will NOT let you use my phone to call someone, and no, i will
> 
> most DEFINITELY NOT LET YOU USE MY F**KING CAR! seriously, go f**k yourself, u dont even know my name, dont even ask me to borrow my car, f**king idiot.



I have coworkers at my post-spot job that are this exact same way...


----------



## GrumpyAP (Apr 25, 2013)

Just because I'm not ****ting my pants with open enthusiasm about whatever ****ing pseudo motivational trite the etl cooked up for increase electronics sales, doesn't mean i'm not going to ask every guest about attachments or esps or red card applications. It just means I'm not a bubble-headed optimist who runs around vomiting sunshine. If you go behind my back again to tell an ETL that I'm _against_ something or _refusing_ to do something, I will be forced to come in on your closing shifts and **** in your zone.


----------



## antivibe (Apr 25, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> Just because I'm not ****ting my pants with open enthusiasm about whatever ****ing pseudo motivational trite the etl cooked up for increase electronics sales, doesn't mean i'm not going to ask every guest about attachments or esps or red card applications. It just means I'm not a bubble-headed optimist who runs around vomiting sunshine. If you go behind my back again to tell an ETL that I'm _against_ something or _refusing_ to do something, I will be forced to come in on your closing shifts and **** in your zone.



"Whoever gets the most attachments this week gets a free, drumroll please, A CHOCOLATE BAR!"


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 25, 2013)

We had two gentleman of middle European origin come in a couple of weeks ago and buy just about every single game system we have.
In order to get the TL to agree to this they said they would buy multiple attachments for all of them.
They had a tax exemption and I'm pretty sure they were going to ship them out of the country. 
Our attachment rate was something like 150%.
The guys who did all the work (these were not the easiest customers in the world, I helped out being in the neighborhood doing signing) got nothing.


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 25, 2013)

That's one thing my ETL used to do that I never understood.  If someone wanted to buy a couple xboxes or a couple ipads (we have some dealerships nearby that buy them for incentives) they would make you feel so bad if you didn't get any attachments and want you to refuse the sale.  I'm sorry, but I'm not gonna tell someone that they can't buy something that we have plenty in stock of just because it's going to make a metric the guest doesn't care about take a temporary dip.  I'd rather get the $600 off the ipad going to store sales and miss out on the accessory than to entirely lose a $600 sale. Yeah, attachment is important and is where a lot of the gross margin is at, but a sale is a a sale.  And if you've ever wondered, you can get on the AP Inventory system to find out the gross margin for each product.  Target is still making at least around $40/iPad the last I checked.  It's sstill profit without an attachment, just not as high a percentage of profit.  but some ETLs who have no clue what they're doing would rather have less in total sales, because that makes sense.  I should mention that this is the same ETL to whom I had to explain how percentages work.  He couldn't figure out how we could sell 70 attachments one week but still have a red AAR.  70 attachments for 200 items is only a 35% rate for the week, not 70% :facepalm:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 25, 2013)

Spot limits are the issue. Next time, go for dcode xboxes or ps3's. get rid of those & they won't missed them.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 26, 2013)

To all of the TM's...
I'm really blown away.
It's funny, you don't realize how many people are on your side and care about you until the dreck hits the fan.
All I can say is don't get in trouble for me.
It just isn't worth it.
But I appreciate the thought.
I really, really do.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 26, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> To all of the TM's...
> I'm really blown away.
> It's funny, you don't realize how many people are on your side and care about you until the dreck hits the fan.
> All I can say is don't get in trouble for me.
> ...


We'd gladly get in trouble for you, bad boy....


----------



## mxrbook (Apr 27, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> To all of the TM's...
> I'm really blown away.
> It's funny, you don't realize how many people are on your side and care about you until the dreck hits the fan.
> All I can say is don't get in trouble for me.
> ...



I would get in trouble for you in a heartbeat.  We don't always agree, but I appreciate your heart and soul.


----------



## Chrissys mom (Apr 27, 2013)

To everyone: Just because I'm good at getting redcards, don't expect me to tell you how I get them and immediately see yourself succeed. You're just not that good! Keep trying though, maybe someday you'll figure it out.


----------



## Retail Girl (Apr 27, 2013)

Gee...thanks, ETL, for dumping it on me that the LODs think I suck as a GSA.  Okay, you didn't say it quite that way, but let's read between the lines a bit.  Actually, it isn't your fault that the rest of them don't have my back, nor do the employees.  The day I got ganged up on by Starbucks and Food Ave for not responding to their back up calls (didn't know I had to...I'm not trained and would be of zero help), I knew I was on my own when I'm GSAing.  It's really freaking enjoyable being in a position where no one has your back, is willing to talk to you, or is willing to listen if you ask they do something.  So struggling as a leader for GSA?  Yeah, you could say that...but when I'm feeling like an island unto my own self, I don't know what the **** else to tell you.

You can take back the position and the raise for all I care (though the every other weekend off is nice).  It's a boring position when it isn't completely miserable from the team members/LODs.

And here's a hint...next time you actually decide to give someone this stupid position, try training them for more than 3 hours.  Maybe give them a chance to succeed.  Crazy suggestion, I know.  I'm so looking forward to filling out the BTS in a week and a half....nearly more than graduating right now.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the update, rg.


----------



## jmoo2k13 (Apr 27, 2013)

to that one team member, its been 6 weeks now, why do you keep bringing the guest over to me in electronics when you can't find the item. Ask over the walkie where something is located or use the store maps that we have. Your other newbies have stopped doing that two weeks ago.

to my ETL, who hasnt realized that the vibe your previous hardlines closing team is gone. We made it through christmas only to be rewarded with hours being cut so the remodel team could get 40 hours each week and we have 15 hours to fix the overnight mess. We got so few of the extra hours for the remodel.Its hard to zone a store when people leave unopen boxes of product on the shelves, which we have to push or backstock. while hearing endless guest complaints of why is the store so messed up and I cant find anything. The remodel is finished sales are up well over 150g, and you hire so many new faces the team trains them and we get our hours cut. The team is scattered taking whatever shifts we can find to boost ou, a cashier, a pfresh associate, and I get dropped in electronics with no training and if we complain like others its the 5-8 hours a week schedule.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 27, 2013)

On the new tm, show them how to use the walkie correctly.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 28, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> To all of the TM's...
> I'm really blown away.
> It's funny, you don't realize how many people are on your side and care about you until the dreck hits the fan.
> All I can say is don't get in trouble for me.
> ...



I'd gladly get in trouble for you too....not sure for what, but I'm sure you're "right" in the whole mess and I always stick up for the underdog (and let's face it, when it comes to a fight with Spot, we're ALL underdogs )


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 29, 2013)

to the team member who got fired today

nice job buddy, maybe next time you tell someone your going to go take a $hit, make sure its not over the walkie on channel one.


----------



## band_rules16 (Apr 29, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> band_rules16 said:
> 
> 
> > xPLUGZ said:
> ...



hah, it totally depended on who was working backroom as well. I'd usually only do it once or twice. Once I got certified, it would drive me NUTS that TMs wouldn't condense vehicles. So I guess I got what was coming to me!:this:


----------



## babytrees (Apr 29, 2013)

to that tm who got fired recently...if I would been there I would have applauded (in my head) what you did to get fired. The person you did it to deserved it so bad.

to that tm who disappeared a few months back...sweetie, I so didn't expect the reason behind your disappearance. (doing hard time)

to all of our ETL's and STL....us lowly peons are actually are kind of hoping that we become a red store...we want to see you all go. You are not equipped to run a store. At the very least please show the STL and ETL-HR the door.


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 30, 2013)

lol @everyone getting fired at all our stores..... To the (ex) TM who got fired recently. a few weeks prior you were like "my husband pays me 100 dollars a day if i call out" .......well hopefully he can still help you out now cuz you're jobless & a felon for stealing at Target.


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 30, 2013)

to the gstl who gave me my review; you were telling me you could cross train me as a GSA in the next couple of months & when i'm done with school you think I have potential at being a TL. it was really cool to hear because most TM's think you're the 'tough' one. you rule.


----------



## thebackroomer (Apr 30, 2013)

To the Target mobile guy who insists on trying to help guests: If you don't know what you're talking about, shut up! You shouldn't be talking to them anyway.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 30, 2013)

band_rules16 said:


> xPLUGZ said:
> 
> 
> > band_rules16 said:
> ...


lol, yea i hate that crap too, they will leave like 5 smart carts with a couple of items in each of them, when they do that, i put them on the front of the line with a pull clip and when they come back and see it, they always say, oh this is back stock, and i say " i know, you forgot to condense it and take out all the trash! im not doing anything with this until you give my workload to me the right way".


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Apr 30, 2013)

To that one member of leadership...

Ehhh...look, I know that knowledge of multicultural holidays isn't really required reading to move up in the ranks with Spot, but....

Why would you think that Cinco de Mayo always fell on the first weekend of May?


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Apr 30, 2013)

Then again, this falls right in line with a team member who thought that El Salvador was the capital of Puerto Rico, as well as another team member who was under the impression that New Mexico is actually, currently, a part of the country of Mexico.

Oh well. We don't get paid any better for our knowledge of geography or history, do we? I'll see myself out...


----------



## Signingminotaur (Apr 30, 2013)

Cinco de mayo isnt a multicultural holiday


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Apr 30, 2013)

Signingminotaur said:


> Cinco de mayo isnt a multicultural holiday



Lol touche...

Ah well. So one of my leader's doesn't know certain holidays, and i've been known to choose my phrasing poorly.

Guess we're even, then!


----------



## RedisRad (May 1, 2013)

To everyone in my store that thinks the registers are a big garbage can/dumping grounds...

I'm not your mother, I don't need to clean up after you. Stop leaving your half finished projects at my lanes. I never leave any carts in your areas and I certainly don't dump my work on you. Seriously a couple nights ago there were two flatbeds of unclaimed merchandise, a cart with random items, a cart with trash, and a half finished smart cart of product... On top of the crap just dumped on the lanes by guests. SO ANNOYING! And I'm the one that has to listen to the ETLS nag about it.


----------



## RedisRad (May 1, 2013)

***Also, learn how to clean up after yourself when you eat in the breakroom. You're all disgusting lazy pigs. I would hate to see how you live.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (May 1, 2013)

to the team members who constantly complain about their job...

just shut the f**k up already, we all know target isnt at all perfect, but you could be working at a way $hittier place or have no steady pace of income at all... i see people on freeway exits selling oranges who are more than happy to be doing what they are doing.


----------



## RedisRad (May 1, 2013)

To my wonderful cart attendants. I CHERISH you guys. I know it gets annoying when I say thank you so much, but I want you to know how much you're appreciated.

You guys rock <3


----------



## SavestheDay (May 2, 2013)

so tonight every closing cashier  called out except me; towards closing we had 2 ETL's, my GSA,  the softlines TL & myself  all on a lane. it was pretty awesome to see all those leaders on a lane helping me out. much appreciated


----------



## mrknownothing (May 2, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> so tonight every closing cashier  called out except me; towards closing we had 2 ETL's, my GSA,  the softlines TL & myself  all on a lane. it was pretty awesome to see all those leaders on a lane helping me out. much appreciated



You get multiple closing cashiers during the week?


----------



## SavestheDay (May 2, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> SavestheDay said:
> 
> 
> > so tonight every closing cashier  called out except me; towards closing we had 2 ETL's, my GSA,  the softlines TL & myself  all on a lane. it was pretty awesome to see all those leaders on a lane helping me out. much appreciated
> ...


we usually get 2-3  closing throughout the week.


----------



## SavestheDay (May 2, 2013)

found a fake $100 & a fake $10 tonight. for the $100 my newbie ETL said "looks legit"  SMH. i swear it looked like play money is he dumb or is he dumb???


----------



## OyeShopgirl (May 2, 2013)

Yeah, depending on the day of the week/business projections, we often get two during the week as well...

and, to that end:

To my new fellow TM who closed with me tonight-

THANK YOU for doing all those things we are supposed to do, yet newbies and old-timers skip over: Nice thorough zoning, making sure things are clean & well-stocked, and for being great with the guests and maintaining a nice, pleasant demeanor even when ppk were using your last good nerve as a de facto trampoline! Thank you!


----------



## OyeShopgirl (May 2, 2013)

*PPK=PPL in Shopgirl speak, for those who don't know....

Or can, you know, type properly....*


----------



## mrknownothing (May 3, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > SavestheDay said:
> ...



Lucky! We're an A+ P-Fresh with lots of guest traffic (not necessarily sales, but guests walking in the store) on weeknights and we still only get one closer at the lanes on most weeknights outside of Q4.


----------



## OrangeJuice (May 3, 2013)

RedisRad said:


> ***Also, learn how to clean up after yourself when you eat in the breakroom. You're all disgusting lazy pigs. I would hate to see how you live.



Tables are always covered with food and drink residue every time I try to sit down. Always have to wipe down the table just to sit down, really yuck!


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 3, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> Lucky! We're an A+ P-Fresh with lots of guest traffic (*not necessarily sales, but guests walking in the store*) on weeknights and we still only get one closer at the lanes on most weeknights outside of Q4.



Does your store have more shoplifting then sales?


----------



## mrknownothing (May 3, 2013)

ap215 said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky! We're an A+ P-Fresh with lots of guest traffic (*not necessarily sales, but guests walking in the store*) on weeknights and we still only get one closer at the lanes on most weeknights outside of Q4.
> ...



I hope not...what I meant is that we get a lot of guests who don't spend a lot of money.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, I get that-my store is not pFresh ( yet-??? ), but we are near a low-income area with a LOT of foot traffic-people making last -minute buys of medicine, diapers, tomorrow's breakfast, tonight's potent potables and/or contraceptives, etc...

( Needless to say, the big Prabal Gurung line went over like a turd in a punchbowl for us, despite the dichotomy of us also having a lot of guests who are VERY well-to-do come through... )


----------



## mrknownothing (May 3, 2013)

To that one team member: I'm sorry that you were the only TM closing in hardlines. But you did an awesome job with what you were able to get to.

To that one other team member who was supposed to be closing with the aforementioned trooper but NCNS'd: **** you.

To that one PA: Thank you for helping out with the zone and re-shop in hardlines after you were done with your tasks.


----------



## SavestheDay (May 4, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> SavestheDay said:
> 
> 
> > mrknownothing said:
> ...



Man that's terrible. Does the one closing cashier call for back up a lot?


----------



## SavestheDay (May 4, 2013)

To that one cashier on the lane in front of me tonight. Dude you should have called out! Being	THAT gassy probably killed some sales and me who was right behind you inhaling that mess. Oh & funniest thing ever!! I asked if you were okay because you RAN downstairs, you were like "well I   don't like sh!tting in public so I wanna sh!t downstairs where no one can hear me." I was forreal crying of laughter.


----------



## redandkhaki (May 4, 2013)

to that one team lead:

thank you for asking me when i wanted my breaks last night. There's only one other TL who actually cares that i get a break and that's probably because we're friends. It was nice to work with someone who didn't make me feel like i was just an inconvenience! 

I wish we didn't work on opposite weekends because you are seriously awesome. (and not just because of the break thing!)


----------



## Retail Girl (May 4, 2013)

Dear ETL....

The first (Saturday) night I closed as your GSA, you took my cart attendant for the night (also a GSA who could help support me), and then proceeded to tell me that I had enough support on the front end and to be sure not to bother you or the salesfloor for anything.  I am really praying I don't close with you tonight.  You are unsupportive, and part of the reason you all think I am struggling, because I hate being on my own on a "team."


----------



## redeye58 (May 4, 2013)

One dream; one team (member).


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (May 4, 2013)

to the new cart attendant...

i understand your new, i understand that your just trying to do your best, but stop bragging about how your "the best"...your not the best, and i have to hear about it every time i run into you, just stfu already!


----------



## RedisRad (May 5, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the new cart attendant...
> 
> i understand your new, i understand that your just trying to do your best, but stop bragging about how your "the best"...your not the best, and i have to hear about it every time i run into you, just stfu already!



Must be the guy I trained with at my first job as cart attendant. I've never seen so much cart pride and non-stop self-love come from anyone in my life. So full of himself.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (May 6, 2013)

to the ETL whose last day was today...

damn  why do all the cool, good ETLs have to leave? you were my favorite one out of all of them.


----------



## Retail Girl (May 6, 2013)

Ha...of course I'm extra perky working with you tonight....you had to have been the LOD that ratted me out saying I wasn't perky enough as a GSA...process of elimination to figure that out.  While I still think you are one of the better LODs to work with, I have learned that you are as quick to stab us in the back as anyone else....funny...just like I was warned about on the forums.  So why don't you go do your job and not worry about how damn perky I am at mine.


----------



## redeye58 (May 6, 2013)

I'd take a stick & show 'em JUST how pokey....er.....perky I can be.


----------



## researchr (May 6, 2013)

I'd write something here but there are no team members in the store to write about...


----------



## babytrees (May 7, 2013)

they are just dropping like flies in our store...to the 2 latest "casualties"....good riddance!! To the one transfer, hope you don't last long.

so glad it's best team survey week....I have filled that out three times and never have I stayed in the disagree and strongly disagree columns as much as I did this time. And I know others did too. Our leadership bites a big one.


----------



## Nov17 (May 7, 2013)

To that one tm who usually works in health and beauty...you're so amiable, it's great. I could definitely learn a thing or two from you...just going right up to new people, introducing yourself and engaging them in conversations. What an upbeat and friendly attitude.

To my TL: If only you talked more at length, smiled more, gave more acknowledgement / greeting in return instead of grunting...anything ... you're pretty scary, it can be difficult for me to say more than a few words to you at a time, approach you for anything, or look you in the eye...


----------



## Retail Girl (May 7, 2013)

Seriously....we don't have the product, so I should partner with someone else to make the guest happy!?  We don't sell the freaking product...how is partnering with the LOD (who most of the time doesn't want to be bothered) going to help the situation?  It also isn't my fault that the guest went on a wild goose chase through the store as every single TM sent them to a different place to look for this non-existent product.  But sure, we'll just blame me for all of that.  Gee, thanks.

I wanted to laugh in my review...pretty well all positive things, but I haven't gotten any positive feedback from anyone for anything for like 2 months.  It's disheartening.


----------



## babytrees (May 8, 2013)

babytrees said:


> they are just dropping like flies in our store...to the 2 latest "casualties"....good riddance!! To the one transfer, hope you don't last long.
> 
> so glad it's best team survey week....I have filled that out three times and never have I stayed in the disagree and strongly disagree columns as much as I did this time. And I know others did too. Our leadership bites a big one.



oops....only one left...the other there was a HUGE snafu with HR (as in she screwed up royally)...my guess is somebody is going to be on CA because of this.

seriously, dude, I am not your personal secretary.


----------



## StackerMistress (May 9, 2013)

Dear ETL, don't schedule the person who sexually harassed me in my department with me.  This isn't that hard.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 9, 2013)

StackerMistress said:


> Dear ETL, don't schedule the person who sexually harassed me in my department with me.  This isn't that hard.



Did you file a complaint?


----------



## StackerMistress (May 9, 2013)

Yup.  It was taken all the way to the group level; he was given a final warning for it and I was told there was nothing else anyone could do.  Sounds like he's looking for a new job... I wish him the best of luck.  The sooner, the better.


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 9, 2013)

StackerMistress said:


> Dear ETL, don't schedule the person who sexually harassed me in my department with me.  This isn't that hard.



Call Hotline


----------



## ThePATL (May 12, 2013)

To my TL peers and my entire leadership team: I love you guys. I wish all of the people posting here had such a great team leading them. I always feel supported and am happy I was given the chance to move forward and be a part of it.


----------



## babytrees (May 13, 2013)

pretty sure I may be outing myself on this one.....but HA HA HA HA!! We aren't going to have a chair at the fitting room anymore...you all will be watched closely for no more personal calls and YOU ALL will have to actually follow best practice and zone around the fitting room each shift. Not just me. I just wonder how long Ms. Cushy Pants is going to last (works ONLY fitting room and only week days and is main culprit) especially since I heard through the grapevine she had words with the STL.

and to every new and seasoned TM...remember to watch what you say, and to who, because there is probably a plant in our store. It can't be a coincidence that 2 tm's are transferring from a store that houses our ETL-HR's hubby. Just saying. 

To one of our new transfer's....you brag a little too much, but you, girl, deserve even your own bragging. I think I love you!!

to the biggie wigs....don't you dare get rid of my TL....you may have to lose a TL but lose the one who isn't as effective. But you probably will try and get rid of her...she doesn't kiss butt like the other one.

Oh and that ETL that you are giving a dual role to....he is so over his head with one, I suspect he's ready for a breakdown.
And I almost feel sorry for our STL...almost. If he wasn't so inept.


----------



## redeye58 (May 13, 2013)

To that one TL:
A barista is a bit like a bartender - we sometimes hear a lot of the store's happenings/gripes. You may think your team is clueless but they know that you give yourself & your buddies the plum shifts. 
More importantly, HR is gonna know about it real soon.
Nice thing about being behind a counter is that you can duck behind when the sh!t hits the fan.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (May 13, 2013)

babytrees said:


> pretty sure I may be outing myself on this one.....but HA HA HA HA!! We aren't going to have a chair at the fitting room anymore...you all will be watched closely for no more personal calls and YOU ALL will have to actually follow best practice and zone around the fitting room each shift. Not just me. I just wonder how long Ms. Cushy Pants is going to last (works ONLY fitting room and only week days and is main culprit) especially since I heard through the grapevine she had words with the STL.
> 
> Oh yeah....RE: Fitting room situation....
> We had an 'America's Next Top Model" castoff ( or so she thought) at our Fitting Room.
> ...


----------



## OyeShopgirl (May 13, 2013)

*sorry, didn't mean to mis-post my monologue as part of babytrees' post; my computer illiteracy & computer ineffectuality S again....sorry!!!*


----------



## redeye58 (May 14, 2013)

Meh, shift (key) happens...


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (May 14, 2013)

to the upper management, smooth move on breaking the news on how we will become a 6am store AFTER the great team surveys were given, smart move on that one, now half the flow team is questioning their employment, you've just undone everything that they answered honestly.


----------



## RedisRad (May 14, 2013)

Hit a snag when no one in the store could figure out how to make a photo book, since everyone who had knowledge about making them left :-( and you stayed on the phone with me for at least 30 minutes while I covered guest service and the front lanes in order to walk me through the whole process.

You're the bomb. THANK YOU SO MUCH. Learned something new.

BEST TEAM MEMBER EVER. Pretty please come work for me!!


----------



## RedisRad (May 14, 2013)

And to our new TPS... You just rock. Plain and simple. Love that you stand up for me and that you have really funny stories about what people do on camera with and without knowing someone might potentially be watching. Made my night.


----------



## NoRedCards (May 15, 2013)

If you are going to set an endcap, how about putting the right merchandise in the right spot? If the orange juice doesn't go on the top shelf, why is it there when it doesn't belong on the endcap at all, and the item that belongs on the top shelf is crammed behind a similar item on the wrong shelf? Spending 15 minutes to straighten out the endcap isn't a good use of my time.....


----------



## band_rules16 (May 15, 2013)

babytrees said:


> pretty sure I may be outing myself on this one.....but HA HA HA HA!! We aren't going to have a chair at the fitting room anymore...you all will be watched closely for no more personal calls and YOU ALL will have to actually follow best practice and zone around the fitting room each shift. Not just me. I just wonder how long Ms. Cushy Pants is going to last (works ONLY fitting room and only week days and is main culprit) especially since I heard through the grapevine she had words with the STL



Haha, we lost our chair about a year ago, thanks to a couple TMs who were constantly texting and never finished their zone. Dayside FR was a nightmare.

It did hurt a few people though: one of our SL TMs who was pregnant and an older lady who works only days. I would pull up one of the guest chairs to rest my sore foot and I did not care. The TL who took the chair always avoided the FR always and then would yell at the TM for not getting things done...and blamed the chair. No, maybe you need to coach some of your inept TMs!!


----------



## babytrees (May 15, 2013)

Ms. Cushy Pants was mad at me this evening...and I realized why, the new transfer who is going to be trouble, is a complete and total witch, totally telling exactly what I had said about her. I got upset until I realized that I  had said the exact same stuff to her face so ardon:. Just a reminder to everybody...only say things to fellow team members that you are fine with going around the store.

To the ETL's who were messing around tonight....if you think that your actions will make our tm's call integrity...how about actually doing your work and stop goofing around!!


----------



## jmoo2k13 (May 17, 2013)

To the one team member after showed you how to use the walkie to ask where is an item as opposed to bringing them to electronics and asking me while im swarmed. I explained that you type it in the pda you have to find stuff. When you cut yourself on glass on the shelf dont run to me asking for a band-aid, because we dont keep any on the floor, let the lod know. 

the other team member, don't just drop stuff in my reshop cart and run off, when i see you again we will have a crash course on item with pictures of shapes in different colors being one spot. If you just work and not flirt then maybe you wouldnt leave full carts of reshop. You can work Grocery without a pda.

to the ETL's please order some pda's. Its hard pushing out multiple carts of dvds and video games without them in electronics and doing A reshop without one.

the team member who wanted to be in electronics, you work hard and do a good job. You always ask for help on the walkie or somebody to show you how to do stuff. I wish your work ethic would rub off on team member who drops stuff in my reshop cart and runs off, so she can flirt with you and not work.


----------



## lovecats (May 17, 2013)

I work grocery all the time and take exception to the "you can work grocery without a pda" comment.  I use mine constantly when I'm working.  Looking things up for guests and putting things away.  I know grocery pretty well now but sometimes it helps to be able to at least know which shelf something is on (especially, the wine and beer aisle).


----------



## ElechronicsTM (May 17, 2013)

To my electronics team lead...Stop b!tching about AA's when you can't get any yourself...And do the zone correctly it looks like sh!t when I open


----------



## mrknownothing (May 17, 2013)

lovecats said:


> I work grocery all the time and take exception to the "you can work grocery without a pda" comment.  I use mine constantly when I'm working.  Looking things up for guests and putting things away.  I know grocery pretty well now but sometimes it helps to be able to at least know which shelf something is on (especially, the wine and beer aisle).



It also helps with 2nd locations (i.e. items that are on salesplanners).


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (May 18, 2013)

to this one electronic team member...

the next time you open your mouth about our backroom dayside team, im going to seriously f**k your $hit up, all we do is help you, and you dont do $hit for us in return, its all little things too, i guess that what makes us the bigger and better people.


----------



## salesfloor10 (May 18, 2013)

To that one co-worker,
If you are going to call out "sick" don't post on Facebook what you're doing. For your other job. 
Good luck with the new promotion...try calling out for any of your upcoming shifts and see what happens, fast!

To another co-worker,
Thanks for not talking to me like a five year old for once. I do appreciate it, please keep it up! (No sarcasm here, surprisingly!)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 18, 2013)

salesfloor10 said:


> To that one co-worker,
> If you are going to call out "sick" don't post on Facebook what you're doing. For your other job.
> Good luck with the new promotion...try calling out for any of your upcoming shifts and see what happens, fast!



It's kind of like calling in and then posting about how you're going out partying (and posting pictures of yourself partying the night before).....


----------



## redeye58 (May 18, 2013)

Been there, seen the evidence.


----------



## Snook (May 18, 2013)

Is it bad that the only reason why I friended a few coworkers on FB is exactly for that reason? When they call out, I enjoy knowing the real reason.


----------



## mxrbook (May 18, 2013)

and if you call out, don't come shopping during your missed shift.  That's just tacky.


----------



## Alex8694 (May 19, 2013)

To the Starbucks TL- Theres just something about you that drives me crazy! Not sure what it is, but you make me want to drink! You sometimes make me wonder what they were thinking when they made you TL.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 19, 2013)

To that one ETL...
You're terrible at organizing people, motivating the team, and just leadership in general. How the hell did you manage to get that position and keep it? I seriously think you're part of the reason we're so low on payroll, because you keep the team so late. That, by the way, is why I have to leave early so consistently. Not because I didn't take a lunch when I probably should have, but because we stay later with you than with any other ETL. I am not looking forward to closing with you again tonight.


----------



## babytrees (May 19, 2013)

Softlines Ninja said:


> To that one ETL...
> You're terrible at organizing people, motivating the team, and just leadership in general. How the hell did you manage to get that position and keep it? I seriously think you're part of the reason we're so low on payroll, because you keep the team so late. That, by the way, is why I have to leave early so consistently. Not because I didn't take a lunch when I probably should have, but because we stay later with you than with any other ETL. I am not looking forward to closing with you again tonight.



If I was closing with THAT ETL, I would think we were in twin stores. But I closed with that one earlier in the week...she is the only one I make sure I leave at my scheduled time.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (May 20, 2013)

to the new cart attendant that got fired...

nice job, you hit your OWN car in the parking lot with the cart pusher AND the district people saw it.

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Bored Food Aver (May 20, 2013)

To the 'ghetto-fabulous' TM who insists on standing next to me and sitting near me in the breakroom, please stop doing so until you stop wearing nasty perfume!

Good lord!


----------



## Bored Food Aver (May 20, 2013)

And also, to "Guy Smiley" who won't even give me the time of day when I tried to talk to you on the sales floor, please stop talking.

You aren't funny.

Your jokes are so bad that I'M embarrassed when you tell one!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 20, 2013)

To that one TM: if you're going to talk about me while you're standing <3' away from me, you might want to try using your "inside voice" so I don't hear every word you say. You also might want to THINK about what you're saying BEFORE you say it because what you're suggesting I do makes NO sense and isn't going to fly....


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (May 21, 2013)

to my STL, your the best STL ever, we were in dire need for backroom location labels for the visit tomorrow, you immediently went out of your way and drove to another store and picked up some, for something as little as that, your the best STL ever, i wish the other ETLs were like you.


----------



## mxrbook (May 22, 2013)

Dear Team Lead,  were your middle-school years unproductive?  Or do you miss middle school so much that you must bring it back to Target every day? Tattling to superiors doesn't endear you to anyone.  In the last two weeks, you tattled on your peer to the SR ETL, you tattled on our ETL to the STL, you tattled on the HR TL to random LOD.  In each case, it was determined that you left out important parts of each story.  You know, the parts where we were all just doing our jobs?  Grow up, please.  For once, try discussing the matter with the person involved BEFORE going over his head.  Good communication resolves issues.  Tattling escalates issues.  Sheesh.

Oh, and in case you're wondering why you will never be able to transfer work centers?  Read the paragraph above slowly.


----------



## sher (May 22, 2013)

To that ETL that makes my schedule, thaaanks for scheduling me outside of my availability. I'm totally not bothered by it at all. It's not like I could afford to have a life anyway. I was just gonna spend that time watching Bride Day on TLC with some Tanqueray and OKCupid. But I'd totes rather be at Target.

/sarcasm


----------



## CartStryke (May 22, 2013)

To the new Starbucks TL, I'm glad you're having everybody that needs to redo their certification. With that said, I'm hoping that some people who are trained over there go over to Starbucks more often instead of having them up on the check lanes.

Speaking of people who I hope work a lot more Starbucks in the future, the GSA tonight. When you told me to go clean a cart with a spilled slushie on it near closing (hours before we closed) in front of a guest I was presently taking care of, I wish you would have taken their advice and do it yourself since all you do is stand around most of the time. Then again, I really should've known better and told them straight up that the odds of that happening were slim to none.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (May 23, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> and if you call out, don't come shopping during your missed shift.  That's just tacky.



OK, I know this is an old quote but...

YES!!!

THIS!!!!

AAAUUUGH$#%@^Y*IUO))PIaaaauuuuuuuughindecipherablecursingandblatheringon...

This has never happened while at Spot, BUT it DID happen while I was working at a certain household goods chain that is no longer in business...

Everyone was wondering where she was, when she popped in, dropped $600 on miscellaneous stuff, and began to wheel her stuff out to her car.

The general manager FINALLY caught up to her and asked if she was coming to her shift.

She cheerfully replied, "Nope!", and kept on rollin'...

( In case you're wondering, SHE KEPT HER JOB. No repercussions. At all. Oh yeah. That happened. )


----------



## salesfloor10 (May 23, 2013)

To that one tm:
By you not doing anything all day you left the closer in horrible shape to complete a decent zone. I will follow up on what the heck happened. Ah the things you see when having to zone behind the inventory team.


----------



## redeye58 (May 23, 2013)

To the TM who went home with a migraine (without telling the LOD that you suckered someone else to stay for you), THEN came shopping with your family (because you were feeling better), THEN - when someone else called out later, they called you to see if you would come back in - you said no because your migraine RETURNED: because of you, some poor TM ended up staying for 11 hrs because they couldn't get anybody else to come in much less answer their phone. 
I overheard leadership talking about what you were in for upon your next shift & I hope to be outside the door when you come out.
L'revenge!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 23, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> To the TM who went home with a migraine (without telling the LOD that you suckered someone else to stay for you), THEN came shopping with your family (because you were feeling better), THEN - when someone else called out later, they called you to see if you would come back in - you said no because your migraine RETURNED: because of you, some poor TM ended up staying for 11 hrs because they couldn't get anybody else to come in much less answer their phone.
> I overheard leadership talking about what you were in for upon your next shift & I hope to be outside the door when you come out.
> L'revenge!


Did they have caffeine in between?


----------



## commiecorvus (May 23, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> To the TM who went home with a migraine (without telling the LOD that you suckered someone else to stay for you), THEN came shopping with your family (because you were feeling better), THEN - when someone else called out later, they called you to see if you would come back in - you said no because your migraine RETURNED: because of you, some poor TM ended up staying for 11 hrs because they couldn't get anybody else to come in much less answer their phone.
> I overheard leadership talking about what you were in for upon your next shift & I hope to be outside the door when you come out.
> L'revenge!



The frustrating part about that is now anybody who has migraines is going to get looked at through the prism of that smeghead.
Sure they won't admit that's what they are thinking but unless they suffer from them or have someone close who does the first thing that's going to pop into their mind when somebody calls out from a migraine is the smeghead.


----------



## babytrees (May 23, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > To the TM who went home with a migraine (without telling the LOD that you suckered someone else to stay for you), THEN came shopping with your family (because you were feeling better), THEN - when someone else called out later, they called you to see if you would come back in - you said no because your migraine RETURNED: because of you, some poor TM ended up staying for 11 hrs because they couldn't get anybody else to come in much less answer their phone.
> ...



if I have a true migraine...caffeine helps but I am truly not up to working , or walking, until the next day. My guess is this wasn't a migraine but a ploy to get out of work. And if that's the case the person was an idiot to come in to the store they called out from, so as the previous poster said-what a smeghead. My bounceback headaches make it almost impossible for me to work under the store lights...so even if the migraine goes away there is no way I would step into that building.


----------



## redeye58 (May 23, 2013)

That's the sad thing: that there are some folks (myself, too) who have suffered thru EXCRUCIATING migraines - some with their head down in a dark office, some throwing up in the bathroom, some sitting on the floor in a corner with an icepack on their head - then THIS little piece of work blithely says "Oh, I have a migraine".


----------



## lovecats (May 23, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> and if you call out, don't come shopping during your missed shift.  That's just tacky.



The only time I've done this is when the doctor writes me a prescription and I have to go get it.  Then there was the time the dentist told me to just eat things like yogurt for a few days so I had to go in to get that and pain killers.  Otherwise, no I definitely don't come in to shop if I've called off.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 24, 2013)

To that one GSTL: There are how many cashiers working here, and yet you still come to me for every Vibe Walk. -_-


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (May 25, 2013)

to the TLs this morning...you all are seriously the worst f**king TLs ever! two of you left a HUGE mess in receiving, and left me a S**t load of back stock, from the CAFs, i even checked the floor immediently after you brought me back a huge cart of backstock, and almost half of what you gave me went out! are you seriously that lazy? your TL's for f**k sakes, your suppose to be making an example for all of us, instead i just look down on you and dont even take your authority seriously if you cant even do your job right, no wonder half your TMs in your departments hate you.


----------



## StackerMistress (May 25, 2013)

lol isn't that the best?  we have one or two super lazy TLs... they'll come back to receiving at, oh, 2:30, see the line's a mess, and say on channel 1:  "Hey, sales floor team, there are currently 13 pulls on the line, make sure you come back and get one!"  And then they'll leave.  Meanwhile, the single mid-shift sales floor TM, who has been doing nothing but pulls since she got there, is like... "F*ck you."  LOVE.  IT.


----------



## Alex8694 (May 26, 2013)

To that team member who assumed I was HANDED the position I am in now, HA. I have worked hard for it. Quality not quantity my friend.


----------



## researchr (May 26, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> That's the sad thing: that there are some folks (myself, too) who have suffered thru EXCRUCIATING migraines - some with their head down in a dark office, some throwing up in the bathroom, some sitting on the floor in a corner with an icepack on their head - then THIS little piece of work blithely says "Oh, I have a migraine".



Not to get off thread but I have had GREAT success with a vitamin B2 suppliment. Don't need my $75/month migraine meds anymore. Still get them but no where near as intense.


----------



## babytrees (May 26, 2013)

researchr said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the sad thing: that there are some folks (myself, too) who have suffered thru EXCRUCIATING migraines - some with their head down in a dark office, some throwing up in the bathroom, some sitting on the floor in a corner with an icepack on their head - then THIS little piece of work blithely says "Oh, I have a migraine".
> ...



left my husband...that got rid of most of mine. LOL


----------



## mrknownothing (May 26, 2013)

To that one GSA: You are a trooper. We had outrageous back-up at the lanes and only two cashiers, and you still managed not to lose your head.

To the GSTL that opened: What the hell were you thinking when you wrote the break schedule?! Out of 6 cashiers who should've been there at X time, one called in, two were on break, and one was covering Food Ave. One of the two remaining cashiers was almost 4 hours into their shift by the time they could finally take their break!

To that one hardlines TM: Even though you hate cashing with a passion, it was really great of you to stick around at the lanes for a while when we were short on cashiers. GTC (yes, I know...) to you.


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 27, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> GTC (yes, I know...) to you.



If you do happen to have a few on hand, would you mind scanning one and uploading it on here? Then people could print them off, and hand them out instead of those "Vibe" cards


----------



## Bored Food Aver (May 28, 2013)

To that one TM:

That doesn't QMOS old stuff then leaves it for me to do;
That doesn't stock stuff but expects it to stay stocked for you;
That doesn't bring the frozen truck up when it comes in and has been forgotten about;
That doesn't change BIBs that are expired;
That doesn't clean under the drink machines;
That doesn't refill the water in the hot dog bun warmer or pretzel warmer;
That doesn't change the popcorn oil drum when it is empty and leaves the empty one for me in the morning;
That doesn't do jack $h!t that I ask you to...

F**************K YOU!  Do your job for once in your life!

Please!


----------



## antivibe (May 28, 2013)

ap215 said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > GTC (yes, I know...) to you.
> ...



I'll try looking for one tomorrow.


----------



## SavestheDay (May 28, 2013)

So I put my 2 weeks in (school reasons blah blah blah) and the only thing my Etl said was, " why are you leaving? You're the only one in the store that knows photo."  Yep. Because y'all don't train anyone and I taught myself.


----------



## redeye58 (May 28, 2013)

SavestheDay said:


> So I put my 2 weeks in (school reasons blah blah blah) and the only thing my Etl said was, " why are you leaving? You're the only one in the store that knows photo."  Yep. Because y'all don't train anyone and I taught myself.


Remember to write about your last day under the "happy trails" thread.
It's nice to hear that another escaped.


----------



## MissKitKat (May 28, 2013)

Dear Team Member who only seems to be at work to gossip. Please leave. I don't care about the 'haters' at work. We aren't in high-school anymore, sweetie.


----------



## Snook (May 28, 2013)

To the new Backroom TM...I'm pretty easy-going (I think), but I'm about to talk to your TL about you. You're driving me up the freakin' wall. You leave trash everywhere, leave carts EVERYWHERE (doesn't even pull them out of the freezer/cooler after you finish backstocking; just leaves them there full of cardboard), you don't know the difference between open stock and case stock, you're not pulling the oldest dates when you pull produce (AAHHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGGGHGHGHGHHG) and the biggest thing is you are CONSTANTLY mixing up all the product and wacos when you pull meat. If I find poultry in the same Waco as my pre-cooked one more time, I swear...

I already spoke to him about the meat thing because that was a massive audit waiting to happen, but I'm going to sound like a major witch if I am constantly going, "YO, quit doing that". So I dunno; maybe I'll get his TL to do my dirty work for me.  Or I'll do nothing and hope he gets better; he is pretty new.


----------



## MissKitKat (May 29, 2013)

To the one TM who came into work off the clock, walked up to us and said "Omg, my THONG is showing" and snapped it loudly. Oh and let's not forget the day you came in off the clock (again) and loudly proclaimed "I can cuss as much as I f*cking want, a*sholes, I'm off the f*cking clock!"

No. Never again. Ever. Please get some class, for the love of god.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 29, 2013)

MissKitKat said:


> To the one TM who came into work off the clock, walked up to us and said "Omg, my THONG is showing" and snapped it loudly. Oh and let's not forget the day you came in off the clock (again) and loudly proclaimed "I can cuss as much as I f*cking want, a*sholes, I'm off the f*cking clock!"
> 
> No. Never again. Ever. Please get some class, for the love of god.



Da Lench Mob - Ain't Got No Class
NSFW
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG0ATtt_-d0


----------



## pzychopopgroove (May 29, 2013)

MissKitKat said:


> To the one TM who came into work off the clock, walked up to us and said "Omg, my THONG is showing" and snapped it loudly. Oh and let's not forget the day you came in off the clock (again) and loudly proclaimed "I can cuss as much as I f*cking want, a*sholes, I'm off the f*cking clock!"
> 
> No. Never again. Ever. Please get some class, for the love of god.



Good luck with that ever working for that TM. That's why I was fired from my last job. Silly youngsters.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (May 29, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> MissKitKat said:
> 
> 
> > To the one TM who came into work off the clock, walked up to us and said "Omg, my THONG is showing" and snapped it loudly. Oh and let's not forget the day you came in off the clock (again) and loudly proclaimed "I can cuss as much as I f*cking want, a*sholes, I'm off the f*cking clock!"
> ...



Ice Cube. one of the kings of west coast hip hop.


----------



## GlobalJ (May 30, 2013)

To that SrTL, are you really that lazy that you stand infront of the check lanes and keep calling for back up (when theres hardly anyone to respond to begin with) instead of walking 5 feet, and jumping and register and help yourself?


----------



## dyskrasia (May 30, 2013)

To that one TM:
Please stop showing up four hours before your shift. There is nothing for you here. When I'm on break and reading, I don't wish to talk. 

Go for a walk. 
Ride a bike.
Call a friend.


----------



## redeye58 (May 30, 2013)

They might not have any friends/social life outside spot.
Sad, but it happens.


----------



## lanemich (May 31, 2013)

to the many TM's at the register. i dont appreciate being the onlyone doing redcards and getting my butt chewed when red card sales stop. i also dont appreciate when i have to work 11-12 hour shifts day after day because you call in and then when i wanna call in i get told i have to come in to work because were short staffed. thanks for ruining my time


----------



## sher (May 31, 2013)

dyskrasia said:


> To that one TM:
> Please stop showing up four hours before your shift. There is nothing for you here. When I'm on break and reading, I don't wish to talk.
> 
> Go for a walk.
> ...



If you're exaggerating about the 4 hours, maybe they take public transportation?
A lot of people at my store do and we all are usually an hour or so early for work. I hate when people talk to me during that time though. I do my shopping in that time when I'm early.


To that STL, thaanks for helping us fold those tables the other day.

To that TM who switched to hardlines, come back, I don't want your old hours! I complained about not getting enough before, but 8 days in a row at Target is just ridiculous. I know you're on day 9, but there aren't enough bills in the world to make me okay with this.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 31, 2013)

sher said:


> If you're exaggerating about the 4 hours, maybe they take public transportation?
> A lot of people at my store do and we all are usually an hour or so early for work. I hate when people talk to me during that time though. I do my shopping in that time when I'm early.



As a non-driver I know about being at the mercy of public transportation.
People ask me why I'm willing to ride my bike in the middle of the winter.
It's because I really don't want to hang out at work for an hour, then wait an hour to take it home.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jun 1, 2013)

in the words of the my store leaders...
"were all a team here, and were all here to help out one another"

i quote my self
"bulls**t"


----------



## lovecats (Jun 1, 2013)

To our new etl-ge, I think you'll do just fine if you keep your sense of humor.  Case in point:  Last night I jokingly said that I wanted to put caution tape across the aisles in market that I had already zoned.  He said to just slap their hands away if they touch  it.  I just said that that's not really fast, fun or friendly.  He said to just slap them fast,  it'd be fun for me, and to slap them in a friendly manner.  I've seen him with others and he seems to be that way to everyone.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jun 1, 2013)

dyskrasia said:


> To that one TM:
> Please stop showing up four hours before your shift. There is nothing for you here. When I'm on break and reading, I don't wish to talk.
> 
> Go for a walk.
> ...



I started bringing my kindle to work just so people would quit talking to me on break. It's fine to socialize, but I don't need a complete breakdown of your shift or your life. They'd still talk to me even though I quit answering them.


----------



## Snook (Jun 1, 2013)

Some people show up obscenely early because they don't have their own transportation and have to rely on others who often can't adjust their schedule very well. We had a former TM that got driven to work by his sister so he was always in the  building at a certain hour regardless of what time he started or not. So he was always hanging out in Starbucks or the break room.


----------



## StupidGirlSuit (Jun 1, 2013)

To that one(ok, really, several) Team Member(s) who come(s) over to Softlines at the end of the night to shop the racks and complain about not liking Softlines/having to stay late instead of doing any real, actual work: next time don't bother coming over. If I'm going to have to finish the work myself I'd rather do it in peace than listen to your bull****. KThx. :angry:

To the TL who came over with the previously mentioned Team Members only to chat with other employees instead of working on the reshop: You just lost my respect. P.s. Don't bother looking at me when another family of 12 comes in and ruins your zone. I suddenly don't care.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 2, 2013)

StupidGirlSuit said:


> To that one(ok, really, several) Team Member(s) who come(s) over to Softlines at the end of the night to shop the racks and complain about not liking Softlines/having to stay late instead of doing any real, actual work: next time don't bother coming over. If I'm going to have to finish the work myself I'd rather do it in peace than listen to your bull****. KThx. :angry:


^^^ annoys the heck out of me. Why do people feel the need to bash other work centers when they have no friggin clue? I've heard a certain TM bash pharmacy, electronics, SBX, & grocery. I heard "through the grapevine" that she said (about pharmacy) "Every time I go near there, they're all just standing there, doing nothing or staring at the computer." Ummm....yeah, we're just "standing there" filling scripts, processing them, or looking something up on the computer....you just can't see us because there's a counter blocking your view, you twit! I can count on 1 hand the number of times we've had time to just "stand around and do nothing" in my ENTIRE tenure at Spot. And she said "electronics just stands behind the boat all day until someone needs something unlocked or rung up" (for the record, I've NEVER seen an electronics TM "just standing behind the boat"). Take your "Ultra violet" hair and go zone something, since that's about all you're capable of anyway (seriously, this girl has been "relocated" to different departments 3 times already and now ALL they have her do is zone....)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 2, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> StupidGirlSuit said:
> 
> 
> > To that one(ok, really, several) Team Member(s) who come(s) over to Softlines at the end of the night to shop the racks and complain about not liking Softlines/having to stay late instead of doing any real, actual work: next time don't bother coming over. If I'm going to have to finish the work myself I'd rather do it in peace than listen to your bull****. KThx. :angry:
> ...



Violet has no clue!


----------



## artforoxygen (Jun 2, 2013)

Next time you watch me turn off my light knowing full well I am back up cashing and need to go punch out, don't move to my line. You're a team member, you should know better. Don't you dare think I won't remember this next time you need anything. People like you are why I drink. Also, walking by the front lanes to grab your purse at 5 of close.... real smart. I hope I'm right about them performancing your pathetic soul out.


----------



## babytrees (Jun 2, 2013)

I have so many moaning and groanings but there is one main one:

to the other FRO...even if you are just covering...what the heck are you doing? one cart of unsorted reshop sat there from Friday night until tonight, untouched. There was at least half of cart of clothes left in the fitting rooms on my first run through and a pile of tags. Zracks not properly sorted, carts not properly sorted. I know we've been busy (Friday it took me 5 hours to get through one cart because of how many guests I had with the ton o clothes to try on) but seriously if I can get through 5+ carts and properly sort z racks in just under 6 hours you can do the same in 8 hours when it's quieter (our fitting room is 100 times busier in the evening vs. the day)

And leadership....if you are going to shave hours to save hours don't turn around and ask us to stay later or come in on our days off. It's your own dang fault that the store looks like crap and we are tired of fixing your mistakes.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jun 3, 2013)

to target in general...

im never going out of my way for you anymore, nice guys really do finish last.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Jun 3, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to target in general...
> 
> im never going out of my way for you anymore, nice guys really do finish last.



Yeah, i agree with you on this one!


----------



## StackerMistress (Jun 4, 2013)

Our ETL-LOG just quit after less than a year.... our new one is a greenhorn, brand new to Target, fresh from business college... WHOSE IDEA WAS THAT?!  "Well we already have too many experienced ETLs."  Yeah, great, so shuffle one of THEM over to Logistics and stick the noob in SL or GE, not the most technically complicated position!


----------



## likethewind (Jun 4, 2013)

StackerMistress said:


> Our ETL-LOG just quit after less than a year.... our new one is a greenhorn, brand new to Target, fresh from business college... WHOSE IDEA WAS THAT?!  "Well we already have too many experienced ETLs."  Yeah, great, so shuffle one of THEM over to Logistics and stick the noob in SL or GE, not the most technically complicated position!



This EXACT thing just happened at our store >.>

And to make matters worse, the person they hired seems like such a lost child who is going to _*easily*_ fall into the ETL target bull****.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 4, 2013)

To the ETLs who are ALREADY talking up United Way donations: If you REALLY want me to contribute, give me something better than these nickle & dime raises. Otherwise, don't count on it.


----------



## antivibe (Jun 4, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> To the ETLs who are ALREADY talking up United Way donations: If you REALLY want me to contribute, give me something better than these nickle & dime raises. Otherwise, don't count on it.



When I first donated to United Way, I donated four dollars. A couple of hours later I was at a lane getting ready to purchase to my lunch. That's when I realized that those four dollars were my last. I had to put my stuff away and I starved. 

It was a 12 hour shift :cray:


----------



## BackroomGuru (Jun 4, 2013)

To that one fellow Backroom Day TM. Don't call for back up when you only have 23 CAFs to pull. Just pick up your feet and hustle instead of walking like a turtle the entire time. I know you can move and I've seen you do it. Light the damn fire already and don't expect everyone to hold your hand. /endrant/


----------



## BackroomGuru (Jun 4, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the TLs this morning... i even checked the floor immediently after you brought me back a huge cart of backstock, and almost half of what you gave me went out! are you seriously that lazy?



Every damn day. No one thinks to take the challenge tub or any of the tubs to the second locations or to the front check lanes. Stop increasing my workload and ruining the Guest Impressions.


----------



## BackroomGuru (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh hell, one more.
Dear SrTL and ETL's, the sales floor is going to be easier to zone if it isn't so empty. Maybe you can take the time to actually clear the push line, work out clearance or god forbid, push some freight. The guests are going to appreciate being able to find what they're looking for and it will make the zone look a lot nicer. We had Starbucks and Food Ave closed and those extra team members on the floor for two days and you continually shot down my ideas about moving the 15 pallets and 12 shopping carts of freight left over due to the 7 call offs from the flow team and we're still not caught up. I realize you've been there a lot longer than I have but you really don't understand the Logistics process one bit. Take suggestions to heart and learn to seize opportunities when they present themselves


----------



## babytrees (Jun 4, 2013)

to the 2 team members who came up to me right after each other and said " that was so easy, could tell you sorted the cart/z-rack and not ms. cushy pants." After the week I've had it was the encouragement I needed.

to the team member who took on our backroom ETL on best practices...you go girl!! I hope the rumors are true and our ETL for softlines/ge is ready to take him on because he's an idiot and needs to go.


----------



## babytrees (Jun 5, 2013)

oh I am tattling on myself because I really thought somebody else would:

to that one team member (moi): get some sleep first it was your shoes and now it's forgetting part of the closing announcements mid sentence. Either that or find a job that's a steady 40 hours a week and not have to have 17 days of work in row.


----------



## StackerMistress (Jun 5, 2013)

BackroomGuru said:


> To that one fellow Backroom Day TM. Don't call for back up when you only have 23 CAFs to pull. Just pick up your feet and hustle instead of walking like a turtle the entire time. I know you can move and I've seen you do it. Light the damn fire already and don't expect everyone to hold your hand. /endrant/



loooool 23 CAFs.... on days where it tends to be a bit busier, I check Workbench every hour to see what the estimated pull times are.  An hour and 20 minutes is about my cut-off for what I can get done alone in an hour.  If it's over that, I'll call, or if it's 30 after and I still haven't finished PAPR (I get Pfresh and dry grocery first, then paper), I'll call.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jun 7, 2013)

babytrees said:


> oh I am tattling on myself because I really thought somebody else would:
> 
> to that one team member (moi): get some sleep first it was your shoes and now it's forgetting part of the closing announcements mid sentence. Either that or find a job that's a steady 40 hours a week and not have to have 17 days of work in row.



Attention Target guests, our store will be closing in 10 minutes ... please make your final zrack and bring your reshop up to the registers located at the front of the registers. We would like to remind you that our hours tomorrow will be from 8am to ..... when do I come in? .... oh yeah.... We would like to thank you for signing up for a Target redcard and have a pleasant tomorrow.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 7, 2013)

The announcement you wish you could make:
"Attention Target guests (Guests?! who the h*ll are we kidding): The time is XXX so get your sh*t to the front & get the h*ll out of Dodge already! SOME of us wanna get home so MOVE your A$$!"


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jun 7, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> When I first donated to United Way, I donated four dollars. A couple of hours later I was at a lane getting ready to purchase to my lunch. That's when I realized that those four dollars were my last. I had to put my stuff away and I starved.
> 
> It was a 12 hour shift :cray:



Doesn't your store have the free fruit, and peanut butter & jelly, and fresh bread, and the lovely free water bottles in the break room? 

Health & Wellness = Free Lunch


----------



## babytrees (Jun 8, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > oh I am tattling on myself because I really thought somebody else would:
> ...




that is about what it sounded like


----------



## babytrees (Jun 8, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> The announcement you wish you could make:
> "Attention Target guests (Guests?! who the h*ll are we kidding): The time is XXX so get your sh*t to the front & get the h*ll out of Dodge already! SOME of us wanna get home so MOVE your A$$!"


I have (after making the overhead is off) said....get your hineys out the door and woohoo!!!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 8, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> The announcement you wish you could make:
> "Attention Target guests (Guests?! who the h*ll are we kidding): The time is XXX so get your sh*t to the front & get the h*ll out of Dodge already! SOME of us wanna get home so MOVE your A$$!"



If only Jeff Dunham's Walter could do the closing announcements.


----------



## Barnacle Clip (Jun 8, 2013)

To that one TM who voluntarily braved both an adult roach and what must have been some refuge from a 1950's radioactive giant spider movie...one in the restroom and one in the TSC.

On the same morning.

Got rid of both without resorting to dangling the corpses in front of anyone's faces for kicks and giggles.

Bless you.  Bless you, bless, bless you! You...you are Superman and Iron Man combined.  I am in awe.


----------



## RightArm (Jun 8, 2013)

To my brave SL TMs in the trenches today.... I appreciate you, each and every one.  Thank you!


----------



## interestingmage (Jun 8, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > The announcement you wish you could make:
> ...



^This!

Also, to the salesfloor TMs who leave their regular backstock in with Plano's backstock, learn to read the big yellow sign that we put up telling you that only REGULAR backstock goes there! -_-

Not so much annoying as funny - How many ETL's do you think it takes to put a bike together out of the box? I learned the answer yesterday. It takes 4, apparently. One to sit and put everything together, and 3 to stand around to watch and "learn" how it's done, plus the regular TM who I guess was "training" them. At least our STL stood there and watched, even put one together too. It was amusing to watch them cycle laps around our backroom to "test" them out. :wacko:

To the ETL-SL, you must have ran track in HS/College, because I swear you make a lap around the store every 10 mins, because that's how often we see you in the backroom!

And to the ETL-AP. It's great that you decided to put together bikes this morning/afternoon because our regular bike guy is going on vacation, but did you really have to build TWENTY-ONE of them today!?! It's not like we have room for them all, plus you taking a lap or two around the backroom every 15 mins while we're pulling CAFs and scooting around with the WAVE really did help us get things done faster. Plus that giant pond of cardboard and plastic you left us in front of the whole chemicals backstock area was great too. We definitely didnt have anything else to do today. :good: /sarcasm


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 9, 2013)

To the PTL; nice to know you are moving on to greener pastures.
They pretty much pushed you out the door right after me.
Kind of sad that you didn't stand up for me while they did that but oh well.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 9, 2013)

To that new Hardlines Team Member. You are a breath of fresh air and i'm glad to have you on our team!


----------



## jmoo2k13 (Jun 9, 2013)

to the salesfloor team  members and pfresh assistants despite having pda's more often than me in electronics, why do you always bring the guest past the item theyre are looking for to find me to help them. when you simply just type it in on the pda and tell them. I only have toys, electronics, patio and garden, sporting goods, mini-seasonal and books to help with and zone.

to the one hardlines member who never tells when my breaks or lunch is, because you hate covering my 30 in electronics. When you are still zoning past close I never come to help thats why.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 9, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> The announcement you wish you could make:
> "Attention Target guests (Guests?! who the h*ll are we kidding): The time is XXX so get your sh*t to the front & get the h*ll out of Dodge already! SOME of us wanna get home so MOVE your A$$!"



I always say that if I ever leave do not let me make the closing announcements!  It would probably be something along the lines of the above:spiteful:


----------



## alloverthefloor (Jun 9, 2013)

ap215 said:


> The Anti Vibe said:
> 
> 
> > When I first donated to United Way, I donated four dollars. A couple of hours later I was at a lane getting ready to purchase to my lunch. That's when I realized that those four dollars were my last. I had to put my stuff away and I starved.
> ...



Hahaha I'd love to see the day. All our store puts in the break room is junk food and pop. And for some reason gummy snacks lately. The only time we have anything healthy is when PFresh has an overabundance of ripe bananas.


----------



## Barnacle Clip (Jun 9, 2013)

alloverthefloor said:


> ap215 said:
> 
> 
> > The Anti Vibe said:
> ...



Check the expiration date on them bears.  They might be extinct.  :bad:

Truly, some of the food debris that gets left in the break room.  I hate it whenever there has been a potluck or some sort of party because invariably the sink area will be filled with greasy dishes with floating bits.  Such a pleasure to see right when one is about to enjoy one's own sack lunch and personally paid for repast.  Seems those who throw parties have no concept of cleaning up.

And don't let me get started about the used napkins, lids, bottles, and stuff left on the tables and chairs.  I'm tempted at times to call the local corrections agency to see about getting a chain-gang clean up detail.


----------



## Alex8694 (Jun 9, 2013)

To that one team member, thank you so much for quitting, you made my job so much easier! Nuf' said.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 10, 2013)

Alex8694 said:


> To that one team member, thank you so much for quitting, you made my job so much easier! Nuf' said.



We have one of those, too, except she was fired.  But, thank God, she's gone :excited:.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jun 10, 2013)

Barnacle Clip said:


> *I hate it whenever there has been a potluck or some sort of party because invariably the sink area will be filled with greasy dishes with floating bits.*



Why don't they just use Paper Plates?


----------



## GlobalJ (Jun 10, 2013)

To the 4 flow team members that called in today: F*** you.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 10, 2013)

To the three cashiers that NCNS'd last night: **** all of you.

To the GSTL last night: Thank you for putting up with me.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 10, 2013)

To the cashiers that NCNS'd today: thanks for the hours.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 10, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> To the cashiers that NCNS'd today: thanks for the hours.



Lucky! My store wouldn't call in anyone to fill the shifts, and we got slammed just before closing when I was by myself. Even the LOD was cashing.


----------



## antivibe (Jun 11, 2013)

To myself: You need to pay attention while you zone.





the snack that smiles back


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey Goldfish are absorbent.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jun 11, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> To myself: You need to pay attention while you zone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know some poor guy is gonna be in there picking up some pads for his wife and wondering, "Now did she say she needed maxis or flavor-blasted cheddar Goldfish pads?"

HA!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jun 11, 2013)

Bored Food Aver said:


> The Anti Vibe said:
> 
> 
> > To myself: You need to pay attention while you zone.
> ...



I'm that guy...


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 11, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > To the cashiers that NCNS'd today: thanks for the hours.
> ...


I was already there. I'd just finished one of many 4 hr shifts & just happened to ask the LOD if they needed any help. 
Ended up more than doubling my shift.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jun 12, 2013)

To one of our new front end team members: clearly you've got a lot going on in your life right now. Not EXACTLY sure what it is, and past a certain point it is absolutely none of my business. Just so you know, there are people on the team who appreciate what you do, appreciate you showing up when you would more than likely rather be somewhere else, and see that you are good with guests and not totally allergic to work. Please don't let certain members of leadership and their attitudes corrupt your work ethic, annihilate your morale, and make you jeopardize your own paycheck.


----------



## sher (Jun 12, 2013)

To that one SL TM who cashiers often... yes, Cartwheel coupons are official from target.com. No, it's not fake. Annd yesss, I do want you to type in that long number (it wouldn't scan for some reason) so I can save 15% or nearly $4 on a dress (It was almost $8 after the coupon, discount and redcard). Sorry, but I'm not sorry for the mild inconvenience I caused you, and I doubt you would've been that annoying about it if I were some other, non-coworker guest.

I don't understand why TMs and cashiers in my store aren't given information mobile apps/coupons and promotions. I wouldn't know about any of that stuff if it weren't for twitter. Based on my STL's reaction when I mentioned it, I may have known about Cartwheel before he did. He was on vacation the week it was announced, but I still would expect him to have known in advance.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 13, 2013)

sher said:


> To that one SL TM who cashiers often... yes, Cartwheel coupons are official from target.com. No, it's not fake. Annd yesss, I do want you to type in that long number (it wouldn't scan for some reason) so I can save 15% or nearly $4 on a dress (It was almost $8 after the coupon, discount and redcard). Sorry, but I'm not sorry for the mild inconvenience I caused you, and I doubt you would've been that annoying about it if I were some other, non-coworker guest.
> 
> I don't understand why TMs and cashiers in my store aren't given information mobile apps/coupons and promotions. I wouldn't know about any of that stuff if it weren't for twitter. Based on my STL's reaction when I mentioned it, I may have known about Cartwheel before he did. He was on vacation the week it was announced, but I still would expect him to have known in advance.



Any time that we have a new rollout at my store (i.e. WIC, Cartwheel), the GSTLs put reference sheets in the checklane binders. Which is a great idea. Except for one thing: most of the cashiers don't even know that we have the binders. :facepalm:


----------



## Charmander (Jun 13, 2013)

To all those team members, team leaders, and executive team leaders.......tolerance should not just be about physical features, religion, or gender. You should be accepting of people that don't behave according to what you or society consider the norm. Don't bully them into changing WHO they are.


----------



## wageslave1138 (Jun 13, 2013)

To my team "leader":  stop treating me like a 5 year old. the "mom look" is no more of a motivator than candy is, I'm 35 years old. And negative leadership goes right along with it. If you are stressed out because you had to close last night then open today, tough, not my problem. You want some sympathy? Then stop scheduling your employees to that same close-open crap just because one of us complained to HR about you. And learn to read an availability schedule, there is a good reason I am not available before 2 PM. It's called my health.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 13, 2013)

To our new etl-ge:  You said at huddle that you would be the 1st responder if they called for backup since we were stretched so thin on the sales floor.  And you made good on that.  It was nice to be able to concentrate on the zone and reshop and not even have to think about going up.  Thanks again.


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Jun 13, 2013)

lovecats said:


> To our new etl-ge:  You said at huddle that you would be the 1st responder if they called for backup since we were stretched so thin on the sales floor.  And you made good on that.  It was nice to be able to concentrate on the zone and reshop and not even have to think about going up.  Thanks again.



That is awesome! Our ETLs hardly ever get on unless we all tear them a new one and its usually only our AP and our GE that helps out..


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 14, 2013)

ryanm90 said:


> lovecats said:
> 
> 
> > To our new etl-ge:  You said at huddle that you would be the 1st responder if they called for backup since we were stretched so thin on the sales floor.  And you made good on that.  It was nice to be able to concentrate on the zone and reshop and not even have to think about going up.  Thanks again.
> ...



Our ETL-GE responds as long as she's not LOD. If she's LOD, then she offers to watch the lanes while the GSTL jumps on. Our other ETLs avoid the front end like the plague.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jun 14, 2013)

TMs from Market and Elec ... Thanks for helping us get a PMR on that complete moron. 600 bucks recovered in 4 hours. Twas a good day.
To that _other_ TM from Elec ... stop yelling into the damn walkie. Also learn how to fill out the AAR sheet. It's not rocket surgery
To that _other_ _other_ TM from Elec ... I don't like you. Please stop talking to me. I hate that you'll be most responsive to continuing AP culture, but I can't tell yet if that means you're simultaneously an internal risk.
To my new ETL-AP ... thanks for lunch! Thanks for training me patiently and informatively and being damn receptive to my questions, comments, and suggestions.

To all the TMs who I can no longer help out with check lanes, guest service returns, or zoning ... I'd like to help but not as much as I'd like not to.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 14, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> ryanm90 said:
> 
> 
> > lovecats said:
> ...



The good majority of our etls will help out for backup whether they're LOD or not.  They also will cover the front for breaks and we've had a couple that will offer to cover the service desk if needed for breaks.


----------



## sher (Jun 15, 2013)

To that ETL-SL (or whatever... I'm so bad at remembering people's titles), do not come between me and my ribs (and other bbq food) on the 4th of July with anything less than 7 hours. If you do, I'll be using those shiny, new sick days I started to accrue. Time and a half doesn't really matter to me if it's a 4 hour shift.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jun 15, 2013)

to the Food Ave TM, perhaps taking a 25 minute 15 minute break wasnt a good idea
perhaps freaking out and yelling at your direct supervisor, then at the TLOD then at the LOD all while in the viewing area of other TMs and guests, wasn't a stellar idea.
perhaps submitting a formal request to the ETL-AP that he check the cameras and gather evidence for your story, was also a stupid idea.

to the poor ETL-HR who has no idea this **** is gonna hit on Sunday night when he comes in. I'm so so sorry. But can we please get rid of this pile of crazy?


----------



## Barnacle Clip (Jun 15, 2013)

To the idiots who think telling really crass jokes in the break room while people are trying to eat?

Your sense of comedic timing is way off.  Next time save it for when you are in the parking lot with no one in ear shot.


----------



## antivibe (Jun 16, 2013)

To that new team member:

When you were asked if you zoned the bath towels, you said "Don't we have a special service that does that?"
The fact that you were being serious made me laugh.
But yeah we do have a service that does that, it's you.


----------



## babytrees (Jun 16, 2013)

to that one tm...I am almost sorry that I blew up at you tonight. BUT I am sick and tired of you covering my breaks because of the way you "help." You don't really sort, you don't do any reshop and you "cleaning the desk" actually makes it harder.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 16, 2013)

babytrees said:


> to that one tm...I am almost sorry that I blew up at you tonight. BUT I am sick and tired of you covering my breaks because of the way you "help." You don't really sort, you don't do any reshop and you "cleaning the desk" actually makes it harder.



You gotta love the ones whose idea of help involves making twice as much work for you.
Then when you have the effrontery to say something they look hurt and sad (or if they're your TL write you up).


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jun 16, 2013)

babytrees said:


> to that one tm...I am almost sorry that I blew up at you tonight. BUT I am sick and tired of you covering my breaks because of the way you "help." You don't really sort, you don't do any reshop and you "cleaning the desk" actually makes it harder.



Oh god this. A THOUSAND TIMES THIS. 
So glad I went to TPS so I dont have to deal with that schmuck again.


----------



## babytrees (Jun 17, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > to that one tm...I am almost sorry that I blew up at you tonight. BUT I am sick and tired of you covering my breaks because of the way you "help." You don't really sort, you don't do any reshop and you "cleaning the desk" actually makes it harder.
> ...



it wasn't my TL...neither of them mess with my system...lol. But I did say something to the TL when she came by just a tad later and the LOD who happened to be there. Closing up the fitting room shouldn't have taken a half hour and I shouldn't have had a full rack AND the same unsorted cart waiting for me when I got back.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 17, 2013)

To the TM at the store I had the "pleasure" of shopping at this weekend: no, I do NOT have to take my TM discount card out of the holder for you to "check it out". You can clearly see my store number & the name matches my credit card. AND, FYI GSTL, "SEE ID" *IS* valid on the back of a CC, it means you need to ask to "SEE" my "ID" to verify the name/picture matches :dash2:


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 17, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> To the TM at the store I had the "pleasure" of shopping at this weekend: no, I do NOT have to take my TM discount card out of the holder for you to "check it out". You can clearly see my store number & the name matches my credit card. AND, FYI GSTL, "SEE ID" *IS* valid on the back of a CC, it means you need to ask to "SEE" my "ID" to verify the name/picture matches :dash2:



Sounds like the sister store gave it to you FF&F.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jun 17, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > To the TM at the store I had the "pleasure" of shopping at this weekend: no, I do NOT have to take my TM discount card out of the holder for you to "check it out". You can clearly see my store number & the name matches my credit card. AND, FYI GSTL, "SEE ID" *IS* valid on the back of a CC, it means you need to ask to "SEE" my "ID" to verify the name/picture matches :dash2:
> ...



Indeed...

If it makes ya feel any better, I have actually had TMs at my own store refuse to type in the Team Member number on my discount card when it doesn't scan.

*sigh*

Ah well. Luckily enough I'm VERY RARELY ever making a significantly pricey enough purchase for it to really matter.


----------



## sher (Jun 17, 2013)

Technically (based on their policies), writing See ID on a Visa or MasterCard makes them invalid, but a lot of stores will just check your ID anyway. Also, Visa and Mastercard have rules against verifying with an ID. It's still done, though. I just found this out a couple of days ago when the topic came up somewhere on Reddit. I don't know when that would ever actually come up though. I never swipe people's cards. I point out the pinpad for them to do it. The USPS has signs up about writing "See ID" on cards. They won't take them at all.

http://www.creditcards.com/credit-card-news/sign-or-write-see-ID-1282.php


----------



## babytrees (Jun 18, 2013)

I tattled on myself tonight.....and life went on. I told our ETL that I got upset with the tm last night....only problem is she was the only one who could cover me tonight. Though she did better tonight it's still a fluster cuck...I needed to get it off my chest.
to the one tl...next time I tell you Target will survive without you (and me) if you take the night off you will listen to me. I am sure of it.
to Ms. Cushy Pants-I am totally surprised that I am writing this BUT...WTG!! On cleaning up the fitting room today. I am fairly certain a TL helped you but coming into a clean fitting room set me up for success tonight.
to that one TM...I really do think you work harder for me but WTG!!! on emptying three rtw carts (we are not allowed to have zracks on the floor during the week anymore) and completing an awesome zone.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jun 18, 2013)

To that ETL, congrats on escaping the retail world. I hope you enjoy your new job with a major bank in the heart of the city, you really deserve it! You'll be missed and hopefully the store doesn't completely crumble without you.

To that now SrTL, congrats on your promotion, you're the most deserving person in the store for the position.


----------



## babytrees (Jun 18, 2013)

Our senior TPS (I think that's what the right title is for him) ROCKS!!! some gomer decided to try and take an expensive item out one of the fire exit doors...less than 30 seconds later when I looked out our guy had him on the ground like a huge bass. 

to the one team member I've been complaining about....thank you!! for having the day off tomorrow...I don't think I could have handled 5 days in a row with you.


----------



## daninnj (Jun 19, 2013)

...STOP CALLING ME MCLOVIN!!! Despite my friends calling me it sitting in the theater watching it when it first came out, various people calling me it, that stranger in TGI Fridays two years ago that as I was walking out of the men's room said "Yeah! He does look like McLovin!" and me changing my Facebook picture to him during that doppelganger fad years ago I.  DO. NOT. LOOK. LIKE. MCLOVIN!!!!! STOP CALLING ME IT!!!!! His face is thinner than mine and I don't wear glasses and our eyes, nose, and mouth are off!! UGHHHHH.


----------



## Zone (Jun 19, 2013)

To all the corporate monkeys who created and approved all the new Photo Lab signing: are you f**king daft? *One Hour* Photo hasn't applied since the mid 90s thanks to advances in processing technology. It took me long enough to train the few regulars I get to understand that it's more like 5 Minute Photo thanks to our [sarcasm] wonderful [/sarcasm] Dry Lab equipment. Now I get guests all lining up for the Prints in Seconds kiosk instead of the other one, waiting longer than it would have if I could convince them to let me run their order instead. "Oh, I don't want to wait an hour" --> "It doesn't take an hour, miss" --> "Then why does the sign say 'One Hour'?"

And don't get me started on the whole "1 flipbook per 2 kiosks" BS.


----------



## wageslave1138 (Jun 20, 2013)

again, to my Electronics supervisor: stop treating me like a 5 year old. I don't need to be told how to put on a Redcard badge, nor do I need a lecture as to how I carry my LPDA or a lesson as to which direction to zone my areas.

Back off!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 20, 2013)

OyeShopgirl said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > tgtcpht said:
> ...



It scanned just fine, he was just being a tool. He was also asking me questions like "what's your store number? where is that located? what is the classification of your store?" When I made it clear I was annoyed after the 3rd question, he got really nervous and tried to laugh it off like he was joking (which he CLEARLY wasn't).



sher said:


> Technically (based on their policies), writing See ID on a Visa or MasterCard makes them invalid, but a lot of stores will just check your ID anyway. Also, Visa and Mastercard have rules against verifying with an ID. It's still done, though. I just found this out a couple of days ago when the topic came up somewhere on Reddit. I don't know when that would ever actually come up though. I never swipe people's cards. I point out the pinpad for them to do it. The USPS has signs up about writing "See ID" on cards. They won't take them at all.
> 
> http://www.creditcards.com/credit-card-news/sign-or-write-see-ID-1282.php



Sorry, I wasn't clear....I also have it signed, but since I've had a card stolen in the past and used fraudulently, I have BOTH on all of my credit cards on the advice of Chase. That way, on the few occasions that they ask to see the card, it is supposed to prompt them to ask for my ID as well. She was trying to tell me that having that written on the back as well "invalidates the signature"....


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jun 20, 2013)

If there is one thing i hate in this world is when other men demoralize women...i HATE it when another guy whistles at a chick to get here attention, or rude remarks towards women...

so to that one team member, if i EVER see you or hear you make one more remark about certain female team members, especially the ones who are my friends, i WILL get in your face you f**king pervert.  Dont think your all hot because you look like some jersey shore mother**ker.


----------



## Alex8694 (Jun 20, 2013)

To who ever decided it was a good idea to give that TM a team lead position. Were you drunk during the interview?


----------



## sher (Jun 21, 2013)

To that big-wig web designer, nice job on the update to target.com, but what about ehr!!?? It's 2013. A requirement for IE is ridiculous and it's a PITA for mac users.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jun 21, 2013)

sher said:


> To that big-wig web designer, nice job on the update to target.com, but what about ehr!!?? It's 2013. A requirement for IE is ridiculous and it's a PITA for mac users.




So much this. Same thing for TCM. JavaScript really?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 21, 2013)

sher said:


> To that big-wig web designer, nice job on the update to target.com, but what about ehr!!?? It's 2013. A requirement for IE is ridiculous and it's a PITA for mac users.



Wish I could "thank" you a bazillion times on this one!!! The computer my IE is on is so ancient, it's ridiculous! I could DRIVE to my store and access it (that is WHEN it's actually WORKING, which it rarely seems to be at my store) quicker than I can access it on my dinosaur....


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 21, 2013)

To that one hardlines TM: I'm sorry I didn't help you with the three carts of HBA re-shop like I said I would. I promise I didn't flake out - GSTL stole me back to cash for the rest of the night!


----------



## mxrbook (Jun 22, 2013)

TM, I know you're off the clock, but really?  You just walk away from your (almost) empty cart in front of the exit doors, leaving your trash and half empty soda cup?  Really?  Don't you know better?  It's bad enough to clean up after regular guests.  But to clean up after a fellow TM?  Makes me want to schedule you extra restroom duty on your next shift.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jun 22, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> sher said:
> 
> 
> > To that big-wig web designer, nice job on the update to target.com, but what about ehr!!?? It's 2013. A requirement for IE is ridiculous and it's a PITA for mac users.
> ...



Open Safari (on your Mac) and click the Safari name up near the Apple logo, then click Preferences. When the Window Opens, Click the Advanced Tab and Select "Show Develop menu in tool bar" 

Now Close Safari, and Re-Open it. From There, Click the Develop drop down box, and the 2nd option should be "User Agent", Select Internet Explorer 7.0, or 8.0. You should now be able to access EHR from your Mac  

I should point out though that'll you'll have to select IE from the Drop Down box every time you wanna access the site after you've closed Safari from your previous session, but, it's better then Booting up a Windows PC, and messing with all that crazyness


----------



## calimero (Jun 22, 2013)

To that TM who got busted for stealing : WTF is wrong with you ??? I hope the free ride to the police was worth it !!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jun 22, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> If there is one thing i hate in this world is when other men demoralize women...i HATE it when another guy whistles at a chick to get here attention, or rude remarks towards women...
> 
> so to that one team member, if i EVER see you or hear you make one more remark about certain female team members, especially the ones who are my friends, i WILL get in your face you f**king pervert.  Dont think your all hot because you look like some jersey shore mother**ker.



Thank god that show was cancelled!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 22, 2013)

pzychopopgroove said:


> Thank god that show was cancelled!



Now if only Snooki could get canceled...


----------



## sher (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a few ways to get into ehr. I just think it's stupid that they'd block non-IE browsers in the first place. I don't personally have a problem with going in through my mom's PC. Win 7 is a damn good OS (I'm bitechtual. I don't fangirl). On my mac, I'd rather just use ffox with a UA switcher extension. I hate Safari's current version. The version coming with OS X Mavs should be good, though.

*whispers* I love Snooki.


----------



## sher (Jun 23, 2013)

To the person who decides where things go, we have trouble maintaining tables when every item is labeled. What makes you think the upkeep will go smoothly with a bunch of t-shirts and pants that have to be unfolded just to see what size they are?


----------



## sher (Jun 24, 2013)

To that ETL-SL, can you not see my availability as you're making the schedule!? WTF? Why'd you even approve the changes if you weren't going to follow them? You know I take the bus. I'm not staying a single minute past 11 (despite my availability being until 10 that day). If I stay until 11:15, I won't make it to the bus in time. Even though, my mom will probably volunteer to pick me up, I'm not making my availability based on my mother's willingness to pick me up. I'm making it based on when I can get myself there and when I can get myself home via public transport.

I have to find another job, because clearly Target doesn't give any damns about my work/life balance.


----------



## lanemich (Jun 24, 2013)

to that one gas thanks for sending someone to do a return to my register cause u wer backed up amd thought they wer checking out. then getting mad at me for taking them to guest service to check them out. seriously?!?!?!


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jun 24, 2013)

I know you're having some relationship issues and that is becoming an AP matter. But I can't talk to you about it now, I'm off the clock, don't know anything, and I just got done working 11 hours. When something happens and we can let you know, we will. Till then, S.T.F.U.


----------



## CartStryke (Jun 25, 2013)

To the GSA last night, I hope that the entire team only getting one red card during your shift has opened up your eyes a bit. You always give me a hard time and it feels like you're implying I'm not trying hard enough as I can never seem to get any (much less when you're working). Hopefully you realize it's not just me.

Also for that same GSA, stop being on my ass so much. Yes, I got defectives done later than most of the others do, but we were constantly busy last night at the service desk between guests, countless repacks, and getting stuck on the phone with the lovely people on India (although I did get two English speakers last night which I was pleasantly surprised by). 

And let's not even count the guest who came in and briefly said hello to me. He may have been talking with me for a minute max. Dare I remind you how often you talk to your boyfriend when he enters the store.

Between you and the LOD who always works Monday nights that I can't seem to help but disappoint, I'm getting very close to changing my availability to not being available on Monday nights. Monday nights are always the most dreaded for me and I figure if I can get away from you two, maybe, just maybe it'll help my sanity. And I'll put that as my reason on the availability change as well.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jun 26, 2013)

To That Electronics Team Member:

Learn what is an AP issue and what isn't. I'm not running back there for you ever again. Also, learn how to answer electronics questions. And STFU on the walkie. And quit following me around while I'm doing my job, you're going to make investigations a *****.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 26, 2013)

To all the TM's at my old store, you guys have got to stop running up and giving me hugs, telling me how much you miss me, and how sorry you are I was treated so bad.
Just going in to get my prescription refilled kills me.
I feel like crying, and that doesn't come easy.

To the ETLs who stand off to the side and shoot dirty looks; screw you.
If you do anything bad to the TMs karma is so going to bite you.
Not to mention the phone calls you are going to be getting from the EEOC and Division of Civil Rights about my case.
Funny that the two people directly involved in my firing are no longer at the store.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 26, 2013)

I wuz wondering about the latest developments....

Let 'em hug you; if it pisses off leadership - doubly good.


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Jun 27, 2013)

To the new cashier- you've hit me up twice in the three weeks you've been at our store about moving to Starbucks. Couple things - you have to make it 90 days to switch work centers, like I said. Also IF I was looking for more SB peeps right now, there would be plenty of in-store applicants who have seniority of your new a** I would consider first.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 27, 2013)

To that one hardlines TL: I super-zoned the travel mugs (which were all over the place) and the feminine hygiene aisle. You're welcome.

To my STL: Thank you for helping me get through my zone, even if it meant I had to go to A block afterwards.


----------



## babytrees (Jun 27, 2013)

to our one AP....I love you to pieces!! to one of the others...you are learning, finally, that when I call I truly do need you.

to the one person who ends up closing market an awful lot...thank you so much for picking up calls outside of your work center. You are one of the sweetest people I know.

to the two ladies who are usually in different centers but were in softlines tonight, good job. 

to the 2 people who are covering the weekday fitting room...be thankful that I have no control over your jobs because your hineys would have hit the pavement faster than you could have said "boo!" the last 3 days.  To our ETL why the H E double hockey sticks did you schedule these 2 idiots there? They shouldn't even still be in our store.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 27, 2013)

ap215 said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > sher said:
> ...



Nope, I've tried that....it doesn't work for some reason with my MacBook


----------



## wageslave1138 (Jun 28, 2013)

To our "Electronics" openers: since you are just an instocks pusher who i raking our hours from Electronics associates, please just put your stuff on the shelves and let us work our department. Twice this week I have shown up to a trashed department because you can't stock shelves and do a light zone before you leave.


----------



## cihyfthedoor (Jun 28, 2013)

I walked this item all the way across the damn store because it said "Cannot backstock. Return to Pharmacy." TAKE THE DAMN THING. I CAN'T DO ANYTHING WITH IT. I DON'T WANT IT. IT'S NOT SUPPOSED TO BE OUT HERE. STOP FIGHTING ME ON IT. 

Thanks.


----------



## sher (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm happy for you for finding a better job, but I'm not looking forward to the extra work I have to do between now and the hiring of your replacement... if they replace you. *whispers* I'm a little jealous of you, too.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jun 29, 2013)

How in the world can you be an LOD and not know how to pull something from the back room?

Also, you are the only LOD that makes the front end cover electronics' breaks.  It just doesn't work.  So please just stop it.  You are just asking for someone to hit compliance someday.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 29, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> How in the world can you be an LOD and not know how to pull something from the back room?
> 
> Also, you are the only LOD that makes the front end cover electronics' breaks.  It just doesn't work.  So please just stop it.  You are just asking for someone to hit compliance someday.



Omg! Skipped business college or didn't pay attention?


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jun 29, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > How in the world can you be an LOD and not know how to pull something from the back room?
> ...



I'm gonna go with Skipped Business College...


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 30, 2013)

To that one cashier next to me: You are not helping at all, so just mind your own business and cash out your own guests.

To that one GSTL: When I hit my back-up button, it's because my line exceeds 1+1. If you're not going to call for back-ups when there are 5 guests in line at my lane, then could you at least speedweave the guests to other lanes instead of just leaning against the jewelry boat and lackadaisically saying "you can cancel that"?



cihyfthedoor said:


> I walked this item all the way across the damn store because it said "Cannot backstock. Return to Pharmacy." TAKE THE DAMN THING. I CAN'T DO ANYTHING WITH IT. I DON'T WANT IT. IT'S NOT SUPPOSED TO BE OUT HERE. STOP FIGHTING ME ON IT.
> 
> Thanks.



Reminds me of overnight re-shop during the holidays last year. No matter how many times I left a note on the same item saying "PLEASE GIVE THIS ITEM TO THE PHARMACY," I would still find it buried in the cart of HBA re-shop! After 5 or 6 times of finding that same item back in the HBA cart, I had a nice little chat with the GSTL in the morning.



Retail Girl said:


> How in the world can you be an LOD and not know how to pull something from the back room?



:facepalm:



Retail Girl said:


> Also, you are the only LOD that makes the front end cover electronics' breaks.  It just doesn't work.  So please just stop it.  You are just asking for someone to hit compliance someday.



At my store, the only time a cashier covers electronics is if hardlines is too short-staffed AND there's a cashier that knows electronics (i.e. an electronics TM that is supplementing their hours by working a cashing shift).


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jun 30, 2013)

there's a little thing who's an etl trainee at my store. she is 24. 
SHEEESH.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jun 30, 2013)

To that ETL: Thank you so much for partnering with me and answering guests' questions for a good hour (literally) about their first digital camera they were purchasing (which happened to be a freaking DSLR) even though we were both very knowledgeable on the subject, it was a real test of our patience considering we answered the same questions a good 20 times. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jun 30, 2013)

To the LOD tonight.....every time I am your GSA, and there is any other person who GSAs in the building, you refuse to acknowledge that I am, in fact, your GSA.  Instead, you deliberately ignore me, communicate with the other person, who wants to help, but doesn't want to do my damn job and, when I communicate with you, you tell me that I should go through the other person.

Well, today you got caught and got called out on your **** big time.  And then you tried to claim you misread the schedule?! Nobody can be that stupid.  I checked.  The GSA running guest services noticed what you were up to within 5 minutes, and it wasn't my imagination.  And thankfully the GSTL caught what was going on right before he walked out the door and was able to step in and save me from throttling you.

I have a job to do, damn it.  And I can't do it if you are going to pretend like I don't exist. So tonight will be the last night of that, got it? Next time you LOD and I GSA together (which thankfully isn't often), I'm going to make damn certain you know who the GSA is and who you ought to be communicating with. Not because it's about me, but because I'm responsible for the front end and you need to suck it up and deal with it. I didn't get this position to be ran over by the supposed leadership...that's why we have guests.

I can only thank God that you don't LOD much...especially nights. I think I would have a nervous breakdown otherwise.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 30, 2013)

To that one cashier who calls everybody "sweetie": Please stop, you're a creeper.


----------



## antivibe (Jun 30, 2013)

To that TM who pulled two 15 hour shifts this weekend, you are nuts!
How are you still alive? 
8AM - 11PM then 4AM - 7PM the next day! 
Get some sleep


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jul 1, 2013)

To that one TL who never seems to do her own work:
DO YOUR OWN ****ING PCV REPORT.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jul 1, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> To that one TL who never seems to do her own work:
> DO YOUR OWN ****ING PCV REPORT.



Hahahahaha. That's my life with a certain LOD at my store.

To that other LOD, leave me the f**k alone. I can handle getting my sh*t done, you're the one who needs some honest feedback about how to get your stuff done!


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jul 1, 2013)

i know ive said this before on here... but to the salesfloor and front end...

big shout out to you, the other day a guest went crazy on a few people, making a HUGE scene, i witnessed the whole thing.  Target will NEVER pay any of us, especially the sales floor and front end people enough to deal with these f**king idiots that come in and act like the world revolves around them... i even recognized you and told the STL what had happened so hopefully you TMs get the proper recognition you deserve.  The best part, we were making fun of the guest and just laughing right behind her back after they lashed out at them, lmao.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 2, 2013)

cihyfthedoor said:


> I walked this item all the way across the damn store because it said "Cannot backstock. Return to Pharmacy." TAKE THE DAMN THING. I CAN'T DO ANYTHING WITH IT. I DON'T WANT IT. IT'S NOT SUPPOSED TO BE OUT HERE. STOP FIGHTING ME ON IT.
> 
> Thanks.



Bring it to me, I'll take it  Just don't send anyone to pharmacy to do returns since we aren't "allowed" to do them anymore (and half the GSAs seem to have missed the memo on that). Oh, and PLEASE don't take back special order items that were purchased through other pharmacies because we can't send them back and we get stuck with them, mmmmkaythanx?!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 2, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> i know ive said this before on here... but to the salesfloor and front end...
> 
> big shout out to you, the other day a guest went crazy on a few people, making a HUGE scene, i witnessed the whole thing.  Target will NEVER pay any of us, especially the sales floor and front end people enough to deal with these f**king idiots that come in and act like the world revolves around them... i even recognized you and told the STL what had happened so hopefully you TMs get the proper recognition you deserve.  The best part, we were making fun of the guest and just laughing right behind her back after they lashed out at them, lmao.


Hell, this happens at least once a week in the pharmacy.....we even have a few guests with comments on their profiles "warning" us about them~LOL!


----------



## Barcode (Jul 2, 2013)

Pos would always tell me to give an item to pharmacy and I'd literally have to shove it down their throats for them to take it.....


----------



## sher (Jul 2, 2013)

I understand that belts get separated from dresses or pants often, but when it's separated, you should look for the item it goes with and reattach it... and if you can't find it, don't toss the belt (or whatever it is you did with all those missing belts), because sometimes guests do come looking for the belt that's missing. I understand that sometimes belts just disappear and that we can't just keep a neverending bag of belts around, but I feel like there's a better way than whatever is going on right now. Maybe we could keep them around until all the z-racks in the backroom are cleared out? Then again, it's a rare occasion when there are none back there. 

Same thing with all those girls' swimsuit, pajama sets and the toddler outfits. And with those, you really shouldn't be putting them back on the rack with pieces missing unless you do the repackage label thing. Letting a guest buy a top or bottom for the same price as a whole outfit is kind of an ******* thing to do


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 3, 2013)

To my former PTL:
I'm so frelling glad you found another job.
Must be nice to get out from under all that pressure they had on you.
PTL isn't an easy job especially for somebody like you.
You're just aren't really a people person and are really prickly when the pressure is on, which you have to admit never stopped.
I defended you, even liked you.
Can't tell you how many times I heard the team call you an ass-hole and much, much worse.
You told me I was doing a great job , even made me a top performer once.
When they started coming after me, I thought you were going along because you wanted to hold onto your job.
I thought it was weak but you have a kid and a wife with health problems, couldn't judge too much.
Yesterday I talked to one of my former TM's.
She talked to you just before you left.
You admitted you knew the STL was gunning for you but they disliked me and dealing with my epilepsy even more.
So to hang on to your job for a little longer while you found something else, you kept them busy taking me down.

You told the TM you thought I was a nice guy but it had to be done.
I want to scream at you, insult you, rage, and punch things.
But I just shake my head.
Did you think for a minute what you were doing to my life when you tossed me under the bus?
You pretty much exemplify what is wrong with our society.
Every man for himself only leads to destruction and sorrow.
I feel for your wife and kid.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 3, 2013)

*me gives Commie a hug & gives a raspberry to the former PTL


----------



## GlobalJ (Jul 4, 2013)

To that team member who keeps putting two copies of a movie into one anti theft case: Are you really that f***ing stupid?! I hope our AP catches you and gives you hell for it.


----------



## sher (Jul 5, 2013)

To that team member that somehow added 2 extra pairs of pants to my purchase. F**K YOU! Now I have to go to work early tomorrow with two bags of crap on the bus just to correct this injustice. I couldn't get it fixed tonight because my mom took my bags home... and AP had already left so he couldn't watch the video. FML. This is soo annoying... and I think my AP dude thinks I'm a shady thief or something so I hope it doesn't come down to him looking at a video. I'm legit taking everything in... including my half-drank gatorade because I'm pissed. I have one pair of pants, then there's 2 of the same pair (which I didn't buy)... then at the bottom of the receipt, there's another piece of "miscellaneous merchandise" for the same price as those damn pants. I'm upset with myself for not being more vigilant at the register, but ugh... I'm too poor for a mistaken 27.98 to come out. 


To the AP guy, yes, the cart of reshop I'm sorting in the fitting room really is full of clothes. No, there aren't any empty boxes on the bottom... and I have no clue why other people left all those tags on the table, clipped together. I call you every effing time. Stop treating me like a ****ing criminal. If you just look at my discount/redcard history, you'd know I have no problem dropping way too much of my paycheck at Target.

Side note: I found $100 in a reshop cart (perhaps some guest wore a pair of shorts and returned them... with their money in em) and called AP because I wasn't sure what the policy is. Everyone's saying I should've kept it, but I'm not getting fired over pocketing $100... especially when AP doesn't trust me. His apparent distrust toward me has me wondering if it was some sort of sting operation lol. I'm so paranoid, but I swear, he comes into the fitting room and inspects all the stuff in the back, stuff on the table, stuff under it, stuff in the reshop cart that I'm sorting ONLY WHEN I'M IN THERE.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 6, 2013)

*CALL HOTLINE and COMPLAIN. *


----------



## sher (Jul 6, 2013)

The cashier I had was on GS today so we didn't have to go to any videos to check it out. She double scanned something and apparently when she added one of my coupons it added a fake number item for 13.98... Maybe because the coupon was worth more than the item? Idk. Just happy I didn't have to deal with ap to watch the video. Yesterday's GS girl said I would in order to find the miscellaneous item. That's the real reason I was pissed haha


----------



## lanemich (Jul 6, 2013)

to my entire store. **** off. im tired of being stressed cause u give me th entire stores redcard goal nd announce on he walkie that my personl goal is 25 im so glad my seasonal elbds july 14


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 6, 2013)

To that one cashier....funny how talking to the other cashier is so important until I ask you to punch out for your lunch first because there are other lunches after yours.  All of a sudden when it's on your own time, you no longer feel the need to stand around and talk.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 6, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one cashier....funny how talking to the other cashier is so important until I ask you to punch out for your lunch first because there are other lunches after yours.  All of a sudden when it's on your own time, you no longer feel the need to stand around and talk.


Their sister works at MY STORE....at FA, no less.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jul 6, 2013)

To that one Food Ave. TM: You always greet everyone with a smile and a warm hello, you stay on point with your tasks, and as far as I can tell are truly a boon to the store in general!

Hopefully the future will hold very bright things for you, though I hope you'll stick around for awhile-you're a pleasant, hardworking, breath of fresh air!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 6, 2013)

OyeShopgirl said:


> To that one Food Ave. TM: You always greet everyone with a smile and a warm hello, you stay on point with your tasks, and as far as I can tell are truly a boon to the store in general!
> 
> Hopefully the future will hold very bright things for you, though I hope you'll stick around for awhile-you're a pleasant, hardworking, breath of fresh air!



We have a few of those at my store. They have my order ready before I even approach the counter.


----------



## Spacer995 (Jul 7, 2013)

To that one team member you flirts with every chick that walks in the d*** door


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 7, 2013)

To that one ETL: Even though you have a tendency to micromanage and commit many an act of complete dickery, you were very helpful to us at the front end tonight, so thanks.

To that one cashier who likes to hide all the dividers: Please stop before I whack you with every divider in sight.


----------



## itvgeo (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes, there are two different sizes of nuts with the same DPCI. The difference in the newer can is called repackaging. This has been occurring for a long time.(


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jul 7, 2013)

itvgeo said:


> Yes, there are two different sizes of nuts with the same DPCI. The difference in the newer can is called repackaging. This has been occurring for a long time.(



Two different sizes of nuts happens more often than you'd think as well, though it's still considered a taboo subject...


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sometimes you feel like a nut....
Sometimes you don't. :crazy:


----------



## Arkhon (Jul 8, 2013)

Something I wanted to say last October:

Yes, I did get wet. They don't call it "Superstorm Sandy" because it flies around fighting crime.


----------



## dutifulTM (Jul 10, 2013)

I have to say, when I heard you had quit I was ecstatic.  

You might never know it, but you are probably the one and only co-worker I would never ever miss.

SO GLAD YOU ARE GONE.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

To that one woman on the front end...

Oh My Gawd! Are you ALWAYS LIKE THIS????

No wonder you & husband take separate vacations!!!

( Or...is HE the reason you're the way you are? Either way, I can see why you would need to get away from each other...and why we should ALL stay AWAY from YOU... )


----------



## babytrees (Jul 11, 2013)

to that one etl...if I get written up for tonight, I am okay with that. I am so tired of you and your idiocy that the 2 times I was insubordinate on the walkie were just what you had coming.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jul 11, 2013)

to that one cashier who got fired...HA!

you really think you can get away with stealing? your an idiot to think you can out smart TPS by putting items in a bag without scanning it.  Plus you are a b**ch to everyone, you deserve what you have coming to you.


----------



## sher (Jul 11, 2013)

The ETL-HR, and STL, I love when you guys are on the floor working and stuff. I hate that it mostly occurs because we're understaffed, though.

To that SL specialist.. you're always on my case when I cover the FR about not letting the carts pile up and putting the hanging stuff on racks instead (I have no problem with that, but if I can't leave the FR and no one's there to bring me a rack, I pile it, until someone can bring me one), so whyyy did you take all of those clothes off that Girl/Boys rack and put them on top of the cart of RTW folded!!?? You didn't even need a rack for Men's! Despite the fact that the Girls/Boys was on both bars of the rack, they would've fit on one or maybe 1.5 and you could've used the rest for Men's. I sorted it and thought they'd either fill it up or push it before I got there today.


----------



## StackerMistress (Jul 14, 2013)

To that one TM... perhaps you should spend less time flirting with our ETL and more time backstocking BTS.

To that one ETL:  Seriously?  Tell that little sh*t to get back to work!!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 14, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to that one cashier who got fired...HA!
> 
> you really think you can get away with stealing? *your not an idiot to think you can out smart TPS by putting items in a bag without scanning it. * Plus you are a b**ch to everyone, you deserve what you have coming to you.




That happens more than you'd think...


----------



## babytrees (Jul 15, 2013)

to 2 of the 3 newbies in SL...I think you will actually be an asset to us. To the other, honey I hope the pain doesn't last long for either you or Target. The fact that you asked if you "had to" tell somebody when clocking out and going out as pairs or a team after closing...just scares me.

to that one TL...bless your heart, I do like you as a person but you are not meant to be in charge of people. You are trying hard to move up but you just can't do that when you spend most of your time chatting with anybody and everybody and not zoning.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jul 15, 2013)

babytrees said:


> to 2 of the 3 newbies in SL...I think you will actually be an asset to us. To the other, honey I hope the pain doesn't last long for either you or Target. The fact that you asked if you "had to" tell somebody when clocking out and going out as pairs or a team after closing...just scares me.
> 
> to that one TL...bless your heart, I do like you as a person but you are not meant to be in charge of people. You are trying hard to move up but you just can't do that when you spend most of your time chatting with anybody and everybody and not zoning.


 
Lol the TL abovementioned likely thinks he or she is getting in some valuable networking time...

Or else is just of the variety who seeks out leadership positions so they can avoid actual work.


----------



## calimero (Jul 16, 2013)

To that Tl who is leaving soon...damn ,I am going to miss you !!! You are always in a good mood,you are friendly hard working and fun! You help anyway you can ! And you can cook!!! 

We lost so many good etl /tl ! It is awful !! The one replacing them are just young idiots with a degree!!!


----------



## antivibe (Jul 16, 2013)

To that ETL who helped me clean up a bean bag explosion, thank you!

This image describes my last shift


----------



## antivibe (Jul 16, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to that one cashier who got fired...HA!
> you really think you can get away with stealing? your an idiot to think you can out smart TPS by putting items in a bag without scanning it.  Plus you are a b**ch to everyone, you deserve what you have coming to you.



At my store a cashier was fired for stealing $3,000 from the registers. He would also have his friends check out at his lane and we would
only scan about half their items.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 16, 2013)

To all the cashiers/SFTMs: Just because I don't have a line or any guests at my counter does NOT mean I'm doing 'nothing' so, when you come up wanting a bowl, cup, ice water, spoon, extra sauce, fill the napkin dispenser, straws, etc I have to stop what I'm doing (prep, cleaning up, putting up perishable stock, washing dishes, etc) to get what you want. 
At the very least, exercise a little patience & remember to say thanks. 
Pounding on the counter or yelling will cause an incident necessitating the use of degreaser. 
Just don't go there.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jul 16, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> To all the cashiers/SFTMs: Just because I don't have a line or any guests at my counter does NOT mean I'm doing 'nothing' so, when you come up wanting a bowl, cup, ice water, spoon, extra sauce, fill the napkin dispenser, straws, etc I have to stop what I'm doing (prep, cleaning up, putting up perishable stock, washing dishes, etc) to get what you want.
> At the very least, exercise a little patience & remember to say thanks.
> Pounding on the counter or yelling will cause an incident necessitating the use of degreaser.
> Just don't go there.



Oh dear.

Please at least tell me it's the noobies that engage in that sort of behavior. Not that it's excusable that way or anything, but at least ( maybe kinda sorta almost not really ) more understandable if that is the case...?


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Jul 17, 2013)

OyeShopgirl said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > To all the cashiers/SFTMs: Just because I don't have a line or any guests at my counter does NOT mean I'm doing 'nothing' so, when you come up wanting a bowl, cup, ice water, spoon, extra sauce, fill the napkin dispenser, straws, etc I have to stop what I'm doing (prep, cleaning up, putting up perishable stock, washing dishes, etc) to get what you want.
> ...



If its like mine they walk up to the counter no waiting or anything and yell "hello!"or "Pizza hut" like jerks wih no patience too


----------



## CartStryke (Jul 17, 2013)

To the GSA from the other night. I don't even know why I bother even trying to argue with you anymore. Yes, the carts weren't bad when I came in that night, I'll give you that, but even still, would it kill you to have me go outside for even five minutes just to fill it up completely?

Since that night around 9:30 you were on my ass about coming up front to get the carts inside the building after you sent me off to do reshop and zone. And when you saw me coming out of the bathroom? I'll have you know that while zoning, my belt buckle decided to break on me, and because I'm too poor to buy new pants, I just use my belts and poke new holes in as needed so my pants are understandably very loose. So after I get done with what I can in the zone, I ran to softlines quickly for a belt and bought it so I could put it on before I went outside so my pants wouldn't fall down on me. 

Let's just say I'm glad you weren't up front when I actually checked out (then again, are you ever paying attention to the front end?). I probably would have had some choice words with you. Hell, part of me is wishing I didn't buy a new belt that night so then my pants could've fallen down. You want to get on my ass so much? Here, there's an open invitation for you. 

And let's not even talk about when I came in as a guest during the weekend for not even five minutes as I needed to buy one thing. I asked the cart attendant how he was feeling and gave him a quick status update. Why are you so against us cart attendants? I never see you get on the other cashiers about this. The phone use among cashiers is rampant. And the zone up front? If I wasn't there, it probably would never get done as I NEVER see the other cashiers zone.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 17, 2013)

> Since that night around 9:30 you were on my ass about coming up front to get the carts inside the building after you sent me off to do reshop and zone.


I know all stores are different but at mine I never saw our CA do zone or reshop.
They were used to fill in breaks for FA and cashiers, a lot of other stuff but usually up front.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Jul 18, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Pounding on the counter or yelling will cause an incident necessitating the use of degreaser.
> Just don't go there.



One of my friends that used to work in Produce at my store played a game with dumb TMs called 'Bad Dog'.  He'd tote around the "Water Only" spray bottle and he would spray anyone that bugged him in the face with the water bottle and yell out "BAD DOG!"  He always did it to me when I would ask him if his day was *PROductive in PROduce*.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jul 18, 2013)

Dear ETL & TL from last night;

Just because you put "it's best practice to" in front of something you want to happen, does not mean it's actually best practice. It is also best not to do this when someone is directly in front of a computer and can confirm with Spot's own documentation that this isn't the case.

Also, if you can't tell the difference between legislation and liability, perhaps you need to shut up for a while.

GrumpyAP.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 18, 2013)

OyeShopgirl said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Please at least tell me it's the noobies that engage in that sort of behavior. Not that it's excusable that way or anything, but at least ( maybe kinda sorta almost not really ) more understandable if that is the case...?



Sadly, no. It's TMs who have been here long enough to know better. The newbs I can 'educate' fairly quickly.
Woe be to the newb who says "...but so & so does that...." tho.


----------



## Spotcat (Jul 18, 2013)

To that one team member...I always dread the days I have to work with you because:
1. You stop work and leave to take a cigarette break every hour and act like they all add up to your 15 min (they don't!).  I smoke a too but wait for my 15, what makes you special?
2. You shop constantly while you are working, your cart is full of stuff after the first couple hours, THATS NOT RESHOP YOUR ACCUMULATING and we all know it.
3. You talk talk talk, and don't take a hint when I am trying to back away because I have a shit load of work to do (mostly making up yours.)  You then find another TM victim to talk talk talk "at" while I am obviously running around behind you doing the work you should be.
4. I have been in this position only for a couple months, you a few years, how come I am already twice as knowledgeable and better and strategizing what/where/how to do it?  It's so frustrating to see you constantly screwing us (and our numbers) up simply because you have no common sense.
5. Slow at pushing and putting up signs?  Don't even get me started.

Another frustrating Thursday...


----------



## doxie71 (Jul 19, 2013)

To that one team member:

NONE of us believed you got the whole way through your section. in about an hour yesterday. I almost died of happiness when the STL came over, saw the section and called you out over the walkie and made you come fix it. No one believed your "oh guests must have come through and destroyed it" either. That area doesn't get destroyed in 5 minutes at this point in the year. I was also pleased when the closing TL told me he told the STL that would be your excuse. Because it is ALWAYS your excuse. 

You are the reason I always get stuck in HBA when closing with you. Because you don't do your job. I lost all respect for you when I was running around trying to get HBA done and you said you didn't care about market because it always gets the mid-day zone. That's just laziness. Pure and simple. Stop making life harder for the rest of us.


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Jul 19, 2013)

To that one TM: 
You transferred from the store that apparently does everything wrong and backwards or they were ok wih you doing it that way. Either way your doing everything wrong and backwards and it not an insult my team is trying to correct you - they just know what's expected and what you need to catch up on. Your not getting many Starbucks hours because your slower than slow and f-up drinks right and left, I can't have TM telling me that they won't buy coffee while your there by yourself -guests are probably havin the same issues. So your scheduled on a "buffered" shift with more team and I only have 2 of those......
If I have to ask you 3-6 times to stop doing dishes and get guests, pan pizzas, or anything else I need done now instead of dishes- we are going to have problems.

Might need degreaser spraying for this one.....:dash2:


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Jul 19, 2013)

To that other TM:
The one who told my transfer she sucks and they weren't getting food, coffee, or anything else from her- THANK YOU!!
I was suprised she hadn't heard it already the way our building talks and we had heard everyone talking about her suckage! Good for you and thank you soooo much!


----------



## sher (Jul 19, 2013)

To that TM/specialist who I now have to close with every Wednesday, I do NOT want to wave fold or whatever with you. It doesn't take any less time and I don't wanna talk to you. Go awaaay.

To the cashiers, no I don't want to apply for a redcard. I'm not lying to you when I tell you I have one. I just don't wanna use it. I'm not even spending enough to give much of a damn about the discount. I'd rather have my money come out right away... and also, I kinda sorta owe Target $25 for that "returned check" that one time I thought it'd take longer to come out since it was a weekend. That was a tangent, but still, stop offering me the card. I know your spiel.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 19, 2013)

Wickedwife42 said:


> Might need degreaser spraying for this one.....:dash2:



Filling the bottles....


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jul 19, 2013)

Dear Fitting Room TM:

When I told you to tell me when those guests leave the fitting room and with how much, I did not imply or explicitly state that I wanted you to verbally confront them with accusations of theft. Thanks so much for that.

SIGH.


----------



## forgetfulSDA (Jul 19, 2013)

GrumpyAP said:


> Dear Fitting Room TM:
> 
> When I told you to tell me when those guests leave the fitting room and with how much, I did not imply or explicitly state that I wanted you to verbally confront them with accusations of theft. Thanks so much for that.
> 
> SIGH.


I bet the LOD had fun defusing that situation.


----------



## babytrees (Jul 20, 2013)

to everybody who covers my breaks.....how freaking hard is it to make sure only 6 items are going in? I am sick and tired of finding pilferage after breaks...or like tonight, catching thieves because they brought out a (nastily) used bra as one of their "pieces". They only got that bra and a few jewelry pieces because I got AP involved. BUT, they shouldn't have gotten anything. 

to those 2 tm's-I did more to zone shoes in a half hour than you 2 did all night. Geesh


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jul 20, 2013)

forgetfulSDA said:


> GrumpyAP said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Fitting Room TM:
> ...



I verbally de-escalated the living daylights out of it and then had to go write up a KTR. Which .... i'm tired of doing. It makes me feel like i'm all form and no function.


----------



## Bookworm Chick (Jul 20, 2013)

To whatever higher up TM that decided it was a good idea to use the plastic bags that we use now.  You suck. You have no idea how  flimsy these bags are , they break at the slightest thing. I had a bottle of wine and some hot sauce in one last night and it broke.  We are probably wasting more bags because they break so easily than we are saving recycling them.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 20, 2013)

Bookworm Chick said:


> To whatever higher up TM that decided it was a good idea to use the plastic bags that we use now.  You suck. You have no idea how  flimsy these bags are , they break at the slightest thing. I had a bottle of wine and some hot sauce in one last night and it broke.  We are probably wasting more bags because they break so easily than we are saving recycling them.



This^
The new bags we got at check lanes this week, are worthless.


----------



## antivibe (Jul 20, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Bookworm Chick said:
> 
> 
> > To whatever higher up TM that decided it was a good idea to use the plastic bags that we use now.  You suck. You have no idea how  flimsy these bags are , they break at the slightest thing. I had a bottle of wine and some hot sauce in one last night and it broke.  We are probably wasting more bags because they break so easily than we are saving recycling them.
> ...



The thing I hate about them is how stuck together they are. Opening one, even with the aid of water, is irritating. I make a mess with those bags and I'm
sure the GSAs/GSTLs get annoyed when I go up for back-up. Even the guests complained about them, but they complain about everything.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 20, 2013)

antivibe said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Bookworm Chick said:
> ...



Don't forget trying to remove 1 from the pack and having the next one rip so badly it has to be thrown away....

We got an entire CASE of pharmacy bags that weren't glued along the sides....two words Corporate: QUALITY CONTROL!!!!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 20, 2013)

We actually stuffed a large bag with all the shredded up smaller bags (the ones that ripped apart while pulling them off the holder) & tied it shut. It looked like a large Target floor pillow.
I wanted to send it to corp as an example of quality control & waste but my ETL-GE wouldn't let me


----------



## antivibe (Jul 20, 2013)

I never thought I would be happy to have a guest ask for paper. Or have one of the "I have my own flimsy, unwashed, blood infested bags" guest.


----------



## lish35 (Jul 21, 2013)

To that one ETL, please don't ever leave. You're my favorite, even when you bring me "presents" and you have a great sense of humor.

To that one team member, please scan that case of tea so the belt can move and you can get to the rest of the guest's items.


----------



## arkangel (Jul 22, 2013)

To whatever team member dumped their re-shop in my area. You run out of time to do your re-shop so your solution is just dump it in another area and make it some one else's problem? Really? F&%$ YOU!


----------



## doxie71 (Jul 23, 2013)

To my STL- I was stunned and happily pleased when you jumped in my zone and helped with the top shelves I can never pull items forward on (I'm short and ladders are a pain to lug around). My own TLs won't even jump in and do things like that at night and you spent a good few hours helping me. I appreciate that.

To my on the way out the door ETL- I am so glad you only work mornings and I tend to do caf shifts and closings. All I have to say
To my new ETL- Please don't change. You make work mostly enjoyable. You actually listen when we have problems and issues and attempt to fix them. Thank you.


----------



## babytrees (Jul 24, 2013)

no cashier tm, for the second (long conversation) time I didn't color my hair, I just cut it all off. Nope, no matter how you ask, this is my natural color. If I had colored my hair I would have covered the gray, DUH!!


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jul 25, 2013)

To that one TM...thank you for actually getting your butt in gear and trying to improve. I hope you can keep it up. 

To another TM...you are wonderful! I'm glad I got a chance to work with you and talk to you. I enjoyed getting to know you better. I hope everything is okay with you. 

(Snark and/or sarcasm are seriously not directed at either TM, surprisingly!!!)


----------



## defang (Jul 26, 2013)

To that one TM that's been training me, I owe you sooooooooo much. You are a freaking saint and I mean it. I wish there was something I could do for you. Just know that you've made me feel very welcome here.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 26, 2013)

defang said:


> To that one TM that's been training me, I owe you sooooooooo much. You are a freaking saint and I mean it. I wish there was something I could do for you. Just know that you've made me feel very welcome here.


Best way to show your appreciation is to do a great job & give credit to them that trained you.
Worth far more than a vibe card.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 26, 2013)

What? No, I'm not going to come in 5 hours early and work a 12 hour day. And you have the nerve to call and ask me to do this after I busted my butt for you the other day and all I got was, "you should have super zoned dollar spot as well"? I usually always say yes, but this time you were over the line.


----------



## antivibe (Jul 26, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> defang said:
> 
> 
> > To that one TM that's been training me, I owe you sooooooooo much. You are a freaking saint and I mean it. I wish there was something I could do for you. Just know that you've made me feel very welcome here.
> ...



My ETL mails us thank you cards, usually after big projects or after accomplishing something big. It's worth way more than a vibe card.
Vibe cards are only written down, because at huddle they make it a requirement to write 1-3 vibe cards. Of course TMs just end up writing down some
dumb meaningless thing; thanks for... zoning, cleaning up a spill, walking a guest to item, showing up. 

If you want to thank your trainer, just thank him/her in person. Maybe give them recognition/credit during huddle or whenever.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jul 26, 2013)

antivibe said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > defang said:
> ...



I think verbal recognition goes a long way, along with personal one-on-one recognition. 
I agree the thank you card is a good idea too. If it's a little more personal it means more.


----------



## SereneSleep (Jul 28, 2013)

To the new GSTL who got trained at two other stores and therefore does things very different from how the the other GSTL and the GSTL before you did. You iritate me and i'm sorry if that's not how you do it but I was taught to do things a certain way by my GSTL's. Plus some of the GSAs are better than you they should have promoted one of them


----------



## babytrees (Jul 29, 2013)

inventory is coming up for us...sooooo....to that barckroom ETL-the backroom is a pigsty and has been for, oh, just about the same time you've been here. You have run off a good amount of great tm's (and quite a few not so good ones). You are a donkey's patoot. 

to our STL-this is the biggest circus I have been a part of for inventory. I don't even know who is in charge of this ridiculousness. I wish on a daily basis that our ETL-SL's had been made STL after he was our interim. He was in charge of inventory and we knew for a month in advance what we were doing and we were ready. 

to our etl's, my tl and a few others....there really is life outside of Target...if you found some balance it could only help the team. Either that or you need to "get some"


----------



## Target Annie (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for not including me in the schedule of invited team members to the bts feedback sessions.  Seriously? Way to show that open door policy!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 29, 2013)

Target Annie said:


> Thanks for not including me in the schedule of invited team members to the bts feedback sessions.  Seriously? Way to show that open door policy!



You should take it as a compliment.
It means they are afraid of you.


----------



## lish35 (Jul 29, 2013)

to that new cashier, at least pretend to care and no the team member discount doesn't work with major credit card companies.


----------



## slinesslavegirl (Jul 30, 2013)

sorry but we have no hours for you even though presentation workload is a little heavy this week. 

when i used to do shoes and it was the metal shelves we had 31 aisles.- today i want the zone to be perfect in shoes i want all the shoe laces tucked into the boxes i want all the shoes in boxes so i need boxes made all the shoes on the displayers i also need you to fill the aisles you have lots of emptys make some outs batches and if nothing comes out then i want you to shop the backroom and start locuing wacos flex and make lables i want it 100% before you leave..

not to mention 31 aisles 2- 15s 1 -30 minute brake i have to cover fitting rooms breaks answer backup calls. rack alignment in softlines make missing signs for the racks, do some of the reshop and help with some of the adjacency.  end of the day i had half of childrens shoes done womens and mens looked like crap forget the flip flop baskets those were not touched  i had no time to pull fill and flex.

and i get called to the office shoes is a mess whats going on. my excuse a valid one is you i need a few days of zone and a few days of flex and fill i cannot make boxes zone flex and fill 31 aisles every day when shoes looks like a huge mess. and help out with softlines  ( i came into the shoe department that was consitantly red) etls response its possible to get it done in one day i am not seeing it i need it done we will work on a schedule. i make one up myself give him a copy and all of the softlines tls a copy as well as stl, next day same thing i said today my goal is to get kids and mens done is that ok. ok 4 minutes later i would have a huge list of things to do.. 

then target got smart and downsized shoes we were an older store so we finaly got a p fresh remodel we were the 2nd store in our state to get one and shoes went stacked


oh and i constistanly asked to go overnight in shoes so i could have zero interuptions and just zone i wanted at least 2-3 days of an overnight shift to get it done and time after time i was deined


----------



## mxrbook (Jul 30, 2013)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> To my new temp ETL HR: Please don’t give me an attitude when you made a mistake on the schedule. It is not my fault you decided to schedule me to open p fresh on a Sunday at 630am when I am closing the previous day. Your excuse is "When I do the schedule, I don’t look at the previous week’s schedule". So what you are telling me is even though you do the schedule, it is not your fault at all that you screwed up my schedule (or anyone else’s schedule for that matter) when you don’t look at their previous week’s schedule.
> 
> Let me repeat, my ETL HR screws up my schedule and does not take responsibility for it and her excuse is she doesn’t look at the previous week’s schedule.
> 
> ...



So your store never schedules clopens?  I clopen every week.  Store closes at 11; I leave at 12.  I come to work the next day at 6:30 am.  It's my set schedule.  Clopens are not rare at my store.  Allow me to add that *I* write the schedule for my workcenter and I never look at the previous week's schedule.


----------



## antivibe (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah clopens are common at my store. They don't happen all the time but still happen to random team members. I would just mention it to 
the TL or person that writes the schedule ASAP, not the day before like most team members do. I don't mind clopens, I've had a few times where
I leave the store at 11pm and come back at 4am the next day.


----------



## AmICrazy (Jul 30, 2013)

To the ETLs who stopped to ask how the funeral for my step-half-brother went this weekend, thanks. While we were not close and he really was not any relation to me (my step-dad's step-son from this first marriage) it is nice to know that you have a heart and that you value family over work.


----------



## AmICrazy (Jul 30, 2013)

To the one younger fitting room team member that NEVER remotely gets close to cleaning and putting away the abandons, it is not just one team member that is frustrated with you, but rather it is the entire team. Many feel that your are capable of doing more, but just don't work with a sense of urgency.


----------



## researchr (Jul 30, 2013)

antivibe said:


> Yeah clopens are common at my store. They don't happen all the time but still happen to random team members. I would just mention it to
> the TL or person that writes the schedule ASAP, not the day before like most team members do. I don't mind clopens, I've had a few times where
> I leave the store at 11pm and come back at 4am the next day.


I thought you were supposed to have 8hrs between shifts?


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jul 30, 2013)

researchr said:


> antivibe said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah clopens are common at my store. They don't happen all the time but still happen to random team members. I would just mention it to
> ...



Indeed, if I am not mistaken ( that might be a big "if" ), it is a law in many states, if not a federal law, much like the law stating that you cannot be scheduled to work less than a four hour shift....

That said, "clopens" are very frequent at my store, if not virtually the norm, especially on certain weekends. Not sure if this is just a symptom of scheduling on autopilpot, or zeroing in on the team members who are the most likely to actually show up and do some work or what..

As a side note, Target, for those who don't know, is hardly alone in the retail world as far as this type of scheduling is concerned; at  a grocery chain I worked at it was not uncommon for some employees to get out at 11 or 11:30 only to have to get back at 4 or 5 am, and while I worked at a video chain eons ago, it was not unusual for me to have to ( "have to" meaning do it or face write ups or job loss at a job i was at the time desperate to keep ) clean and finish up till 1, 2, even 3 am, then turn around and be back by 8am to start opening duties...


----------



## doxie71 (Jul 31, 2013)

To that one TM:

I enjoyed you and your work ethic when you first started. I helped train you on your first few nights. You were doing so well. Then you fell in with the lazy crowd. And now I cringe when I see your name on the schedule. Please try to get back on the wagon. We have enough slackers.


----------



## babytrees (Jul 31, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> To that one TM:
> 
> I enjoyed you and your work ethic when you first started. I helped train you on your first few nights. You were doing so well. Then you fell in with the lazy crowd. And now I cringe when I see your name on the schedule. Please try to get back on the wagon. We have enough slackers.


 
oh this times infinity for most of our hires (some are lazy from the get go)


----------



## Target Annie (Jul 31, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> Target Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for not including me in the schedule of invited team members to the bts feedback sessions.  Seriously? Way to show that open door policy!
> ...



So I invited myself, was polite but honest. Said I felt like I was no longer valued by company since my hours keep getting cut. On the next schedule I get 5 less hours. Down to 20.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 31, 2013)

Target Annie said:


> So I invited myself, was polite but honest. Said I felt like I was no longer valued by company since my hours keep getting cut. On the next schedule I get 5 less hours. Down to 20.



Wish I had a sharp quip to buoy your spirits but I suspect there aint much I can say that's going to help.
Spot seems to alternate between doing things that make me want to rage, scream and bite things or just shake my head in disgust and disbelief.
I'm sorry they're doing this to you.
It's wrong.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 31, 2013)

Target Annie said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > Target Annie said:
> ...



Aaaaaand once again, we are windswept by spot's race to the bottom.
They seem to do everything they can to cut the hard workers then act surprised when nothing gets done.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 31, 2013)

To whomever banned me and deleted all my posts yesterday: WTF?

To Formina Sage (technically not a TM anymore, but still): Thank you for reinstating my account. It's great to be back.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 31, 2013)

Wait....what....?
I'm glad you're back, too.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 31, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Wait....what....?
> I'm glad you're back, too.



Thanks, I would've missed you and the others. I'm not really sure what happened - I contacted FS and he didn't know either.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 1, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait....what....?
> ...



Don't know what happened either.Glad we got you back.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 1, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Target Annie said:
> 
> 
> > commiecorvus said:
> ...



no kidding! my hours got cut too! 2nd job covers me. i am so sorry, annie.. my hr person got her hours cut too.


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Aug 2, 2013)

To my team: it's been 9 months since I was the food assistant, most of you were there then. You should have known what to expect when I came back as TL. I expect the same things pretty much, and none of it is hard! How hard is it to smile @ a guest?!    -see!
Yes, I'm sorry 3 people have quit since I came back a month or so ago, but they had been thinking about it before I got there....... So my oversight scared them off, we'll be better in the long run. And the last one totally sucked anyway so- hurray!

To that team member- hurray your leaving! You suck and the FA and Starbucks guests will be much happier without you!


----------



## Bookworm Chick (Aug 2, 2013)

To that one team member  who wanted their coupons used  even though though they were expired. I hope I never see you again, i told you they were expired and that should of be the end of it. You should of accepted that and taken something off if you didn’t want to spend more than a certain amount. You’re lucky the GSTL caved and let you have them since you claimed you just got them.


----------



## GlobalJ (Aug 2, 2013)

To that team member who left a personalized note with an item we held for a guest: You really really made that guest's day and thought you were one of the greatest people in the world. Way to go the extra inch!


----------



## Jefmanly (Aug 2, 2013)

To that one girl in electronics can you please stop laughing after every fucking sentence or word , you are not that funny and its fucking annoying and could be the reason our ARR and SRP go down, the only thing worse then that is how slow you work at times especially when you do the "vibe walk".


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 2, 2013)

To that one cart attendant: I know you hate cashing with a passion, but you were a huge help to us at the lanes tonight. And I'm sorry that you got the angry lady.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 3, 2013)

OyeShopgirl said:


> researchr said:
> 
> 
> > antivibe said:
> ...


There is no law concerning time between shifts, but some states have funky laws concerning "overtime pay"....they consider a "day" 24-consecutive hours and anything over 8 hours MUST be paid as "overtime". For example, if you are scheduled to work 12-8, then again 4-12, you would _legally_ be entitled to 8 hours at 1.5x hourly wage 

Also, a minimum shift must be 3 hours under Federal Minimum Wage laws, not really Labor Law....



To that one, okay three, team members: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2:   'nuff said.....


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Aug 4, 2013)

to the ETL that said i need to act more "peppy" when im on the sales floor...HA! sorry but im not some vibe sucking asshole.  idk when you ETLs will figure out that your so called vibe killed what target used to be about to its team members.


----------



## antivibe (Aug 4, 2013)

To our logistics team that decided to get revenge on our store, uh I have nothing to say, but you managed to turn the store into a pile of poop.

Background info. Our logistics team got pissed off because their hours got slashed, so the majority of them decided to NCNS yesterday. The salesfloor had to work the truck push, which was obviously impossible with the backup cashier crap, since our cashiers called off. Closing the store last night was terrible we left 2-3 hours past close.


----------



## GlobalJ (Aug 4, 2013)

To that one team member: No they're not dating, they're brother and sister...


----------



## daninnj (Aug 4, 2013)

Those two aren't mutually exclusive...


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 4, 2013)

Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch?


----------



## Dr Laytex (Aug 4, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch?



Ha!  That's the second thing I thought.  The first was a line from Ferris Bueller.
"So _that's_ how it is in their family."


----------



## sher (Aug 4, 2013)

To that one TM, sorry I blamed you for repurposing my z-racks.

To the early morning team, get an empty z from the back room! All those things are sorted by brand (Girls Boys is only separated into girls and boys) and you're making more work for us when you dump it into a cart!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 5, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the ETL that said i need to act more "peppy" when im on the sales floor...HA! sorry but im not some vibe sucking asshole.  idk when you ETLs will figure out that your so called vibe killed what target used to be about to its team members.



All the ETL's that slob on the vibe knob well enough get this as a prize:

http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2007/11/14/automobiles/autoshow/600-Pontiac-Vibe-front.jpg


----------



## babytrees (Aug 5, 2013)

sher said:


> To that one TM, sorry I blamed you for repurposing my z-racks.
> 
> To the early morning team, get an empty z from the back room! All those things are sorted by brand (Girls Boys is only separated into girls and boys) and you're making more work for us when you dump it into a cart!



we can't figure out who, or why, took our gbi off the z-rack and put it into 2 carts haphazardly. We didn't have a truck, the back room is a pig sty (has been forever or as long as the ETL has been here, whichever is longer) but there wasn't anything that needed to be hung on the line. 

to the closing softlines team...we rock!! came into a mess of z's, over run carts and left 1 z and 1 cart (left from a newbie who has a tendency to take them out and not do them) AND I was able to catch up on tags and most of the repackages.

to that last backroom etl...I was so disappointed to hear the real reason you were fired...I miss the clean backroom and you. 

to whomever left that qmos for so long up front that anybody who came near it nearly upchucked and it left mold growing.....EWWWWWWW!!:bad::bad:


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 5, 2013)

To those three GSTLs, one GSA, and one GSTL trainee from another store: There is absolutely no reason why at least one of you couldn't cash for a little while, seeing as all two sales floor, all two instocks, P-Fresh, and STL were all back-up cashing........and yet the five of you were standing by lane 1 chatting it up.

To whoever made the schedule: What were you thinking underscheduling on a Canadian holiday? Oh wait, you weren't.


----------



## sher (Aug 5, 2013)

To the powers that be... I understand why you might think cutting hours will make for higher profits. If we are behind on the reshop, and there's 8+ z racks in the backroom that we haven't been able to catch up on, when exactly will guests get a chance to buy these items?

There have been times where I know the stuff a guest is looking for is probably on a z-rack somewhere, but there's just no way to look through all of it because the backroom is a clusterf**k right now.


----------



## NoRedCards (Aug 6, 2013)

sher said:


> To the powers that be... I understand why you might think cutting hours will make for higher profits. If we are behind on the reshop, and there's 8+ z racks in the backroom that we haven't been able to catch up on, when exactly will guests get a chance to buy these items?
> 
> There have been times where I know the stuff a guest is looking for is probably on a z-rack somewhere, but there's just no way to look through all of it because the backroom is a clusterf**k right now.



I bring this point up everytime they get on us to get the backstock taken care of......can't sell the stuff in the backroom, it needs to be on the floor. When the instocks pulls from the morning are still sitting on the line to be pushed at 8 or 9 PM, its not helping anyone out.....and I'd rather get some of the 15 flats of push out than worry about the 2 flats of backstock that they didn't get to (or caused by overpush).....


----------



## lovecats (Aug 6, 2013)

NoRedCards said:


> sher said:
> 
> 
> > To the powers that be... I understand why you might think cutting hours will make for higher profits. If we are behind on the reshop, and there's 8+ z racks in the backroom that we haven't been able to catch up on, when exactly will guests get a chance to buy these items?
> ...


On the last day of tax-free weekend they had me in BTS and I started out trying to I tried to get at some of that stuff but it was crazy.  Ended up just doing reshop until it slowed down and then just worked on zone.  But I had people asking me for stuff that was probably in that stuff but there was no way I could do that and reshop and zone.  I was really close to pulling my hair out by close.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 6, 2013)

*grabbing Rogaine kit for lovecats*


----------



## ReadCL (Aug 7, 2013)

To that one backroom TM helping push Intimates: don't tell me you don't know how to push the bras-you scan them with the PDA and then put them in their clearly marked locations, JUST LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE IN THE STORE!


----------



## sher (Aug 7, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> *grabbing Rogaine kit for lovecats*



Get the Up & Up generic version! It works fine. I've been using it on my thin eyebrows haha


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 8, 2013)

sher said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > *grabbing Rogaine kit for lovecats*
> ...



Careful you don't wind up with a huge uni-brow


----------



## Arkhon (Aug 8, 2013)

To that one GSA:

I'm a very easy-going guy with a very slow temper. Congratulations! You managed to upset me!

I am not a slacker. Just because you never see me doesn't mean I'm goofing off. I'm the cart attendant; most of what I have to do takes me away from the front end.


----------



## GlobalJ (Aug 9, 2013)

To whomever makes the front end schedule: if your hitting the additional assistance button every 5-10 minutes between 12-3:30, wouldn't you think thats an indication to schedule another cashier or two instead of wasting everyones time?

To that one team member. Quit screaming into the walkie. It's like nails on a chalk board and everyone can hear you no matter their location.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Aug 9, 2013)

First of all, to that one TM at my store, give me back my Tide Pen. Seriously, give it back.  

Second, To that other TM, *WHAT DA FU** WERE YOU THINKING? * Buying a Motorcycle and not telling your Wife about it. And HOW did you think she'd never find out? 


Third. To another TM, Why in the world did you tell everyone you were going on "Vacation" to Brazil, for two weeks, but then came back to our store like Twice (or more) during your supposed "trip"... And, when you finally came back (to work) last week, you kept telling everyone about your ""Vacation"", and everything you did... Why? I mean, seriously, why? What's so interesting about lieing to coworkers about a vacation you never had?


----------



## GlobalJ (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh I forgot one: To whomever put the ice cream in the paid and left bin....are you really that f***ing stupid?!


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 10, 2013)

To that one GSA: It doesn't matter if the closing sales floor team isn't in yet, I'm still going to press my back-up button if my line is 1+5. Even if nobody is available to respond, at least it's an indication that we need more cashiers that time of day.



GlobalJ said:


> To whomever makes the front end schedule: if your hitting the additional assistance button every 5-10 minutes between 12-3:30, wouldn't you think thats an indication to schedule another cashier or two instead of wasting everyones time?



This!



GlobalJ said:


> To that one team member. Quit screaming into the walkie. It's like nails on a chalk board and everyone can hear you no matter their location.



One of my Hardlines TLs does that. I'm tempted to not carry a walkie when I work at the same time as her.


----------



## wageslave1138 (Aug 10, 2013)

to our temporary HR and my supervisor: please tell me that you had a better reason to cut me back to two days this week than the well-known fact that I am sick. In fact, tell me that, so I can sue the dogshit out of you.


----------



## lovecats (Aug 10, 2013)

GlobalJ said:


> Oh I forgot one: To whomever put the ice cream in the paid and left bin....are you really that f***ing stupid?!



Yes, sadly, yes, they are :facepalm:.  Probably the same people who put cold stuff in my Market reshop.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 10, 2013)

lovecats said:


> GlobalJ said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I forgot one: To whomever put the ice cream in the paid and left bin....are you really that f***ing stupid?!
> ...



Whenever I have a paid-and-left, I always make sure to tell Guest Service that there are perishables in it so they can do whatever needs to be done with them.

Speaking of which, how does Guest Service handle paid-and-lefts that include perishable items?


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Aug 10, 2013)

HardlinesFour said:


> Third. To another TM, Why in the world did you tell everyone you were going on "Vacation" to Brazil, for two weeks, but then came back to our store like Twice (or more) during your supposed "trip"... And, when you finally came back (to work) last week, you kept telling everyone about your ""Vacation"", and everything you did... Why? I mean, seriously, why? What's so interesting about lieing to coworkers about a vacation you never had?



Obviously, this TM is the most interesting man in the world.

He can take a vacation, go on it, and come back to shop at Target as many times as he wants to, and can just fly back to Brazil on a moments notice.  The most interesting man in the world can do that.

Stay thirsty my friends.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Aug 10, 2013)

It's actually Nordstrom, but I love that Meme


----------



## sher (Aug 10, 2013)

To those 5 cashiers, it was a beautiful day. Glad you guys got to enjoy it while I attempted to do my job and yours today. Thank you.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 10, 2013)

To the genius that makes the hardlines schedule: Did it ever occur to you that it's impossible to get the whole store zoned on a Saturday night when we're all working 4-hour shifts? With ad takedown and the hour of re-shop, that only leaves us two hours to zone on the busiest day of the week. I hope you don't mind the store looking like s*** in the morning.

To my ETL-GE who was LOD tonight: The wave zone doesn't work on Saturdays at our store. We only got through a block and a half before you had us start working on re-shop. Fail.

To whoever didn't scan in the ad signs in the curtain aisles, leaving me with two peghook-heavy aisles full of signs that wouldn't scan out: F*** you.


----------



## antivibe (Aug 10, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> Speaking of which, how does Guest Service handle paid-and-lefts that include perishable items?



I'm guessing QMOS the items, then when the guest comes back they give them their money back, or have them get the same items again.


----------



## paidtosmile (Aug 11, 2013)

antivibe said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of which, how does Guest Service handle paid-and-lefts that include perishable items?
> ...



*Non-perishables*: we hold them at the desk until the end of the night, then we ring them out as paid and lefts on the POS (guest service access needed), log them in the P&L book with the P&L receipt, then the items themselves are sorted and put back on the floor. if a guest comes back with a receipt and we match it up to a left item in the log the item either gets pulled from the floor and brought up, or if we no longer have the item we can pay them out.

*Perishables*: It's basically the same deal, except we log and defect the product out right away instead of waiting until the end of the night.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Aug 12, 2013)

to that the store managers, you really dont know how to treat team members...i feel for the team members who already struggle, struggle more at work for a slave wage, you wonder why are team members hate their job? you wonder why were always un happy? you wonder why your so called vibe isnt what you want it to be? hmmm how about understanding that we team members only make a fraction of what you ETLs, STLs, DTLs make.  We give so much, just to receive very little in return, i guess that makes us much better people than you ETLs will ever be, you guys are so clueless.

to understand your store is to understand your team members, you failed to do that target.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Aug 12, 2013)

To whoever designs the ads:

Who the hell decided that a good promotional item that goes with Hillshire Farms sliced meat was BIC mechanical pencils???  Seriously, what the hell?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 12, 2013)

Bored Food Aver said:


> To whoever designs the ads:
> 
> Who the hell decided that a good promotional item that goes with Hillshire Farms sliced meat was BIC mechanical pencils???  Seriously, what the hell?
> 
> View attachment 353



That makes no sense! Thanks spot!


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 12, 2013)

Bored Food Aver said:


> To whoever designs the ads:
> 
> Who the hell decided that a good promotional item that goes with Hillshire Farms sliced meat was BIC mechanical pencils???  Seriously, what the hell?
> 
> View attachment 353



Looks like a BTS gimmick. But even that's grasping.


----------



## sher (Aug 12, 2013)

My guess was the BTS angle as well... cold cuts for lunch, pencils for the rest of the day sans gym haha. School doesn't start until September, here, though so idk who would be buying perishable lunch supplies now unless we're assuming everyone freezes stuff.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Aug 12, 2013)

After all, these are likely the same great minds who think it's a great idea to churn out endless coupons for twenty percent off of walkie-talkies and thirty dollars off of a printer when a person buys a weeks' worth of veggie burgers and natural-ingredient-based shampoo and conditioner...

( Not that vegetarians and organic enthusiasts are total luddites, I just don't see the correlation...ah well...I don't see the connection between LOTS OF THINGS, so don't mind me...)

( Though what I could REALLY use is some printer ink...just sayin' Spot... )


----------



## antivibe (Aug 12, 2013)

OyeShopgirl said:


> After all, these are likely the same great minds who think it's a great idea to churn out endless coupons for twenty percent off of walkie-talkies and thirty dollars off of a printer when a person buys a weeks' worth of veggie burgers and natural-ingredient-based shampoo and conditioner...
> ( Not that vegetarians and organic enthusiasts are total luddites, I just don't see the correlation...ah well...I don't see the connection between LOTS OF THINGS, so don't mind me...)
> ( Though what I could REALLY use is some printer ink...just sayin' Spot... )



Haha those walkie talkie coupons are flooding our thrash cans.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow, I actually get coups for things I use........except I don't need to buy razor blades twice a week. Give it a rest already, Catalina!


----------



## sher (Aug 13, 2013)

I have so many walkie talkie coupons! I think they're just trying to get rid of those. The other coupons are based on your shopping history. The printer ink coupon I got recently is for the same company that I've bought ink for in the past and all the other coupons are for things I bought or buy regularly. I just rarely buy them in the quantities that the coupons are for and when I do I don't have the coupon, of course.

I remember reading a story about how Target predicted a teen girl's pregnancy and spit out coupons for baby-related things.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Aug 13, 2013)

sher said:


> I remember reading a story about how Target predicted a teen girl's pregnancy and spit out coupons for baby-related things.



For anyone who hadn't read the story:

http://consumerist.com/2012/02/17/t...before-her-father-does-sends-helpful-coupons/
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmir...teen-girl-was-pregnant-before-her-father-did/


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 13, 2013)

I've got 3 boys....I DON'T need feminine product coups every. single. visit.
And deodorant coups. Tons & tons of them. 
You tryin' to say sumpin', spot?


----------



## GSChaos (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's a little scenario that happened just yesterday. 
Let me give you a little background: This girl and I are both GSAs. On this day however I am working the Service Desk/Photo Counter and she is running the Front Lanes and it is a very busy day.  She has just been scolded by the LOD for not responding on her walking and for not calling out Code 1s and she stomps over to the Service Desk.

This girl: I don't understand why they (ETLs) are always getting on me. I didn't hear him call me at all.
Me: I heard him call you three times. Is your walkie on?
This girl: Yeah. (glances at her PDA and turns her back on checklanes) but I didn't hear him. I'm a damn good GSA, I always do a good job while I'm here.
Me: (seeing the lanes and exit door clearly) Hey those carts are starting to pile up, you should call 'CA' to grab them.
This girl: (glances over and the carts piling up in front of the exit door) Oh, he's on lunch. 

Guest walks up to do a return and I turn to help them. The lines at the checklanes start to grow.

This girl: I mean when there's something to get done I get it done. I'm always there when my cashiers need me. (continues to rant)

Finish the guests return and they leave clearly uncomfortable.

Me: You're going to need back up.
This girl: (looks at the lanes) I'll go hop on.....(doesn't move and carts are now blocking the exit) but you know I think they're out to get me. (I start making my way to the exit door, she follows) I mean why else are they always on my back? Because I'm good at my job.
Me(on walkie): Hey Team we're going to need a couple backup cashiers up at the front. ( I start getting the carts out of the way and This girl begins to help) 

A cashier runs over. 

Cashier: Hey I'm all out of money and this guest has been waiting for change.


AHHHH! So, it turns out the cause of the back up was because THIS GIRL ignored a change request so she could rant about how good of a GSA she is, then ignored the warnings I gave her about the carts and the back up, made a Guest feel uncomfortable as she continued to rant on.

THIS is why they are on your back! You're not a good GSA, you're not even a good team member. OH. MY. GOD. 
The whole time I'm thinking, you're preventing me from doing my job because I need to count Photo inventory to see what supplies need to be brought up from the backroom. _I'm sorry  I can't count when people are lying, I just can't._ You're setting your cashier/s up to have very unhappy guests who have to wait for their change and guests who have to wait in line for so long because no one was bringing change to that first guest. You let the carts block the exit so guests have to push them out of their way just to leave. YOU have just created so many bad experiences just so you can rant about how good you are.... (because giant squid of anger) no!


----------



## dutifulTM (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't know what you're problem is but seeing as how you're far older than me, I would hope you'd also be more mature... and yet, you retain some form of childlish animosity towards me??  I don't know what I did to you, the one instance I can think of happened MONTHS ago and was under circumstances that I couldn't prevent unless I was psychic... seriously, I think it's time to grow up and get over it.


----------



## babytrees (Aug 14, 2013)

they are dropping like flies at my store...it's just the big ones leaving now. It's too bad it's not the one I want/need to leave


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 14, 2013)

sher said:


> My guess was the BTS angle as well... cold cuts for lunch, pencils for the rest of the day sans gym haha. School doesn't start until September, here, though so idk who would be buying perishable lunch supplies now unless we're assuming everyone freezes stuff.



But it starts earlier in other areas of the country and they offer the same crap all over the US. Some schools around me start this week, some in other states started last week and some start next week....I agree, though, it's a stupid combination....


----------



## napoleandynamite (Aug 15, 2013)

targetteam said:


> to that etl that thinks she is all that please get off your high horse thanks!


amen


----------



## babytrees (Aug 15, 2013)

to my co-worker(other job)....you are a discriminatory yahoo....only you could decide the client was unteachable and can't do the task because of their first name.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 16, 2013)

To that one ETL: I'm fairly certain that the vast majority of the store would celebrate if someone took away your walkie. "Hey Name, can you go to 4?...Name, can you go to 4?...Hey TL Name, could you get that, I'm in the TSC (most likely discussing lunch plans with the other ETLs)...Hey Name, did you catch that?...Hey Name, can you go to 4?" Even the district people were complaining about you today.


----------



## GlobalJ (Aug 17, 2013)

To that team member filling in as GSA: you rock and are an example of how all GSAs should be!


----------



## babytrees (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a bunch....to the new team members....hopefully, you are going to be gone soon. I am a snob? HA!! I like it when the job gets done and without complaints. Something none of you seem able to do at all. Probably my distaste of you is coming through.

to the STL....I actually think I like you as a person, as a leader not so much. You still show favoritism but at least it's been tempered. I still don't think you will make it into the new year at Target.

to the new ETL's who have yet to show up at our store....I give us six months to slap any joy you have for your job unless something drastically changes.


----------



## daninnj (Aug 18, 2013)

To that ETL who replaced the super annoying ETL: Thank you! I love you! You don't bother me or anyone and you have faith in your TMs to get the job done. I hope you stay and don't change at all!


----------



## antivibe (Aug 18, 2013)

To that one cashier, please stop using the walkie every two minutes. You're loud and annoying.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 18, 2013)

antivibe said:


> To that one cashier, please stop using the walkie every two minutes. You're loud and annoying.



Sounds like the ETL mentioned in my previous post and one of my hardlines TLs. Working with both of them in the morning is the worst.


----------



## babytrees (Aug 18, 2013)

antivibe said:


> To that one cashier, please stop using the walkie every two minutes. You're loud and annoying.



I actually heard one of our cashiers being scolded for even having one....I was thrilled because she is annoying without a walkie. I also glad that I haven't had to work with the most annoying GSTL ever in awhile. She is absolutely the worst person in the world on the walkie...as one co-worker put it "too much noise"


----------



## daninnj (Aug 18, 2013)

To the one team member and friend, I'm sorry you got mugged. I hope they understand why you called out. I would be hysterical for at least a day.


----------



## doxie71 (Aug 18, 2013)

To the TM that quit today: Sorry that your BFF showed up for their last shift this morning after calling in yesterday & saying they weren't coming in yesterday or today, so therefore they weren't on the schedule and we made them go home. No reason for you to storm in here cursing and quit. Really though, we weren't too sad to see either of you leave.


On the other hand, to two of my TLs: Thank you both. Immensely. Your support today in me possibly moving to PA was quite surprising. I knew you both liked me, but I had not expected such enthusiasm in my stating I would love to do PA if offered. I hope this works out and I can continue to work with both of you.


----------



## konk (Aug 18, 2013)

I understand you don't wanna go up to the check lanes to work the items to the cartwell on a Saturday because of how busy it is, but at least put a note on them to work them after close, not a backstock clip.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 18, 2013)

To that one ETL...I showed you the problem with my schedule right away when I saw it on Thursday.  You promised you would take care of it.  I would suggest doing so.  Otherwise, I will have my first ever NCNS, because I am not coming in for a two hour shift.


----------



## defang (Aug 18, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one ETL...I showed you the problem with my schedule right away when I saw it on Thursday.  You promised you would take care of it.  I would suggest doing so.  Otherwise, I will have my first ever NCNS, because I am not coming in for a two hour shift.



A two hour shift? Seriously? Geez...


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 18, 2013)

To that one TL: The fact that I waited outside with a TM of the opposite sex does not mean that I have romantic interest in said TM. I waited with her for the same reason that we're supposed to leave the store in groups after closing. And yet you insist on making it ridiculously awkward by saying that we should go out. I'm fairly certain that the lack of interest is mutual.


----------



## daninnj (Aug 18, 2013)

mrknownothing's got a girlfriend! mrknownothing's got a girlfriend! Nyah nyah nyah nyah nyah! :sarcastic2:


----------



## sher (Aug 19, 2013)

To that TM that doesn't speak much English, your English has gotten a lot better since you started. I know damn well you know what was being asked of you. Respond to the walkie! Go for backup! Stop reshopping and start folding!!

Our ETL-SL was LOD last night and she called her on the walkie at 9ish and said "[sl team lead] said you were supposed to start tables and cleaning the floor in RTW with [other tm] at 7." and she responds "9 o'clock. I cleaned in men's and activewear. Now I go shoes." and LOD goes "okay." She was obviously annoyed with the tm, but it was such a hilarious exchange. She closes often, but we don't have hours so it's usually her on the floor and maybe one other team member, so when GSTL asks if softlines can send someone for backup, the other person always goes, so whatever task she was working on (whether it's what she should be doing or not) gets done and the other person gets nothing done because they're back and forth on the registers. She's nice for the most part, but the language barrier is difficult.

Our TL and 2 specialists speak Spanish so when she works with them, it's fine.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Aug 19, 2013)

dear baby ETLs. When the store closes at 10pm, perhaps you should be near the front of the building when I give the IT IS 10 O CLOCK announcement. Also, don't ask the TPS to get carts/push pulls/cover lunches again.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Aug 20, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one TL: The fact that I waited outside with a TM of the opposite sex does not mean that I have romantic interest in said TM. I waited with her for the same reason that we're supposed to leave the store in groups after closing. And yet you insist on making it ridiculously awkward by saying that we should go out. I'm fairly certain that the lack of interest is mutual.



i hate when people do that, i went with another co worker (female) to grab lunch at panda express near my store, and they always assume that were together, and since we order kind of at the same time, they will ring up both of our food as one purchase -___- pretty awkward


----------



## Backroom81 (Aug 20, 2013)

To the ETL staff at my store:

Leaving the OFCE cafs for overnight to work during BTS because it's "too busy over there" is a great way to keep missing sales.


----------



## adcamper92 (Aug 20, 2013)

To that one cashier, stop announcing REDcard conversions in front of the guests, every five minutes. It drives them up a wall and makes us look like that's all we care about. Also it's kinda rude to flaunt it with the person who just signed up right there.


----------



## StackerMistress (Aug 21, 2013)

Backroom81 said:


> To the ETL staff at my store:
> 
> Leaving the OFCE cafs for overnight to work during BTS because it's "too busy over there" is a great way to keep missing sales.



Our leads had been leaving them until the very end of the night for the same reason.  Then, because no one wants to stay even later to push BTS, they would get left for flow the next morning...

To that one Plano TM:  Please stop whining to me about your hours.  I don't get a "guaranteed" 40.  I get a relatively stable amount each week because we're short-staffed and I have open availability.  You're the only Plano TM not getting high-30 a week.  Is it, perhaps, because you're a lazy hag who can never get anything done and moves at a snail's pace until it's time to punch out and leave?  I know hours aren't "supposed" to be altered based on performance, but we all know they are.


----------



## adcamper92 (Aug 21, 2013)

To that one GSTL, thank you putting your trust in me and knowing that I can easily jump workcenters without any problems. Thanks for giving me the chance to keep up on Food Avenue and making it difficult for Steritech to get us with something!

Also just gonna ask but what's PA?


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 21, 2013)

PA is Perishable Assistant in the PFresh Stores.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 21, 2013)

....or Price Accuracy.


----------



## adcamper92 (Aug 21, 2013)

I seriously thought it was a Personal Assistant. I mean it wasn't on the acronyms wiki page, which has been so helpful!


----------



## GrumpyAP (Aug 22, 2013)

Philanthropic Advisor?


----------



## GrumpyAP (Aug 22, 2013)

To the ETLs who thought it was a great idea to:

a) "b) go to six."
b) "i'm on six"
a) "you know what day it is?"
b) "hump day!"

STOP BEING SIX YEARS OLD AND GET TO WORK.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 22, 2013)

or you can refer to the PA as ... a Pain in the A$$


----------



## sher (Aug 22, 2013)

adcamper92 said:


> To that one cashier, stop announcing REDcard conversions in front of the guests, every five minutes. It drives them up a wall and makes us look like that's all we care about. Also it's kinda rude to flaunt it with the person who just signed up right there.



One of our GSTLs, when she does it over the walkie, she celebrates like... the underdog team just came back from a 30 point lead and won the superbowl. Even if you don't have a walkie, you can hear her if you're in the front half of the store. Sometimes I push my walkie button down so no one has to hear her. It's so annoying and distracting. It always happens when I'm mid-conversation with a guest, too. Bleh.

To the TM I have to close with every damn wednesday, stop telling me to do the same damn thing over and over again. I said okay the first time, jeez. I can't do the thing you asked me to do 20 minutes ago and do this new thing at the same time. Stop using that condescending voice. I'm not an idiot and I've closed the dept without you before.

To that ETL, stop scheduling me to work with her!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 22, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> ....or Price Accuracy.



Pompous Asshole when in reference to a stuck up TL/ETL..


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Aug 22, 2013)

to who ever said "there is no such thing as a stupid question" have obviously never worked at target before.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 22, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to who ever said "there is no such thing as a stupid question" have obviously never worked at target before.



Or retail in general.


----------



## doxie71 (Aug 22, 2013)

To my TLs and and my ETL HL and HR- Thank you all for supporting me and basically just sliding me into the Perishables assistant position. It meant a lot to have all of your support in making this move. I will miss you all on HL, but to be honest I'm glad I'm getting out while I am.

To the Pfresh team I am joining: It makes me incredibly excited that you are all excited for me to join the team. I can't wait to start working with all of you here soon :excited:

On the other hand: To the TMs who apparently have forgotten how to respond to guest first/answer the phone: you all are the reason I'm glad to be leaving HL. There were a ton of pulls I should have been focusing on today, but instead had to spend most of my day running around like a chicken with my head cut off. Good luck with the wake up call coming your way. With me going to pfresh and one of the other best HL TMs making Target their 2nd job of one day a week, you're gonna have a lot of slack to pick up.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 22, 2013)

To my ETL-GE: Even though we had two cart attendants scheduled at the same time(!)*, we still ran way too low on carts. Thank you for being a trooper and bringing them in.

*No, our cart attendants are not lazy. One was on break and the other was attending to a pressing matter inside the store when it got very busy.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 22, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To my ETL-GE: Even though we had two cart attendants scheduled at the same time(!)*, we still ran way too low on carts. Thank you for being a trooper and bringing them in.
> 
> *No, our cart attendants are not lazy. One was on break and the other was attending to a pressing matter inside the store when it got very busy.



I've been a CA in that very same situation many times before when I worked for spot. It can be very hectic at times for a CA.


----------



## adcamper92 (Aug 24, 2013)

Two both of those closing cashiers who decides to call in on a Friday night.


----------



## babytrees (Aug 24, 2013)

and another one bites the dust...for the first of the 3 lousy new hires to leave....why couldn't you take the other 2 with you? I know I was kind of excited about 2 of the 3 when they started but oh how things change quickly.

to the transfer tm who is interviewing for tl positions....it would be marvelous if you were somehow made a softlines tl because you would have Miss Cushy Pants arse out the door. To the DTL and business partners who keep commenting on Ms. Cushy Pants lack of work....why aren't you doing something about it?


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 24, 2013)

To that one team member at my current job: you are a shining star. your sheer amount of product knowledge on the things that are sold amazes me and will for some time. I look to learn as much as I can from you.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 24, 2013)

To that one GSTL and that one ETL: Don't f***ing yell at the hardlines team for not responding to back-up just because the entire softlines team responded immediately after the back-up call. Did it ever occur to you that maybe the reason they all responded so quickly was to get away from the clusterf*** that is softlines??


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Aug 25, 2013)

to the ETLs at my store...you think i go home worried about what happens at work? worrying about what you say? the only thing i go home with is a 40oz in my right hand and a middle finger in the left.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 25, 2013)

xPLUGZ said:


> to the ETLs at my store...you think i go home worried about what happens at work? worrying about what you say? the only thing i go home with is a 40oz in my right hand and a middle finger in the left.



40 ounce 40 ounce 40 ounce CASUALTYYYYYYY!!!

Sorry I'm on a punk kick tonight


----------



## antivibe (Aug 25, 2013)

To the idiots that got fired for internal theft, was it worth it?

To my STL, you're constantly saying "I'm going to fire whoever is doing this!" every time you see something wrong. I don't know if you're trying to inspire fear, 
but it isn't working. You just make yourself look like an asshole.

To those TMs that participated in the internal theft, but didn't get fired. WTF? I knew there was favoritism but letting someone get away with theft? What the flying saucer.

To ETLs, stop giving the Hardlines payroll to other areas. We're already struggling with our skeleton crew.

To the rest of my store, sorry for being unproductive this past week. I'm completely exhausted and everything is just pilling up, hopefully I'll recover soon.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Aug 26, 2013)

antivibe said:


> To the idiots that got fired for internal theft, was it worth it?
> 
> To my STL, you're constantly saying "I'm going to fire whoever is doing this!" every time you see something wrong. I don't know if you're trying to inspire fear,
> but it isn't working. You just make yourself look like an asshole.
> ...




*pulls up a chair for story time*


----------



## TronixRockstar (Aug 26, 2013)

To the seasonal employee who keeps saying that Walmart's processes and policies are better than ours and creeping on all the female team members, good luck at your next job. I saw today they plan on terminating you next week! Hope you kept those blue shirts!


----------



## antivibe (Aug 26, 2013)

GrumpyAP said:


> antivibe said:
> 
> 
> > To the idiots that got fired for internal theft, was it worth it?
> ...



I PMed you.


----------



## TronixRockstar (Aug 26, 2013)

antivibe said:


> GrumpyAP said:
> 
> 
> > antivibe said:
> ...



Antivibe- I like how your avatar is of the new vibe card.   I miss the old ones


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 27, 2013)

TronixRockstar said:


> Antivibe- I like how your avatar is of the new vibe card.   I miss the old ones



I think we all do


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 27, 2013)

To that one TM, I saw you roll your eyes when I mentioned my health issue that happens to be kicking my @ss right now. F*ck you! You can kiss my @$$! I'm the LAST person to let my health affect my job and have called in ONCE because of it the ENTIRE time I've worked there (and that was because I was in the f*cking hospital)! Unlike YOU, who called in with the "flu" (aka "hangover") more than once, are lazy as he||, and are late almost every day (not to mention your 20+ minute breaks and 35+ minute lunches)!


----------



## adcamper92 (Aug 27, 2013)

To that one GSA who's been there for under a year and starts to boss me around saying I don't know how to do my job, which is the same job I've been working at for almost three years now. I get that these newbs are on a Power Fix but seriously with power comes responsibility. Not to mention how bad everything was way behind on Saturday, one of the busiest sales days of the week. Not that I have any interest in such a position as a GSA, but I think I know what I'm doing most of the time being that I've watched new GSAs come and get fired in the years I've been here.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Aug 28, 2013)

To the team members and leaders who keep calling by the names of various team members who appear to share my race and/or ethnicity:

SERIOUSLY. REALLY?

Look, some of you are fairly new, some of you don't see me very often at all, and some of you are honestly just horrible at remembering or pronouncing names.

And some of you really need to get your vision checked.

For even more of you, I really do wonder what the reaction would be if I did the same thing to you.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Aug 28, 2013)

to the GSTL in training...i like how the first time i meet you, you look me up and down from head to toe.  just from that, i can kinda already know what your about...you better get your shit straight before you go to your new store, first impressions are everything dick.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Aug 28, 2013)

to the vendor that comes in frequently...i had no idea our receiving team member told you about my near future endeavors...thank you...i really appreciate all the kind things you had to say about it, made my day, thank you.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 28, 2013)

To that one TM from another, random store...thanks for putting that PDA in the Goodwill salvage box!  They returned it to our store tonight....we will happily take another PDA!


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 29, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one TM from another, random store...thanks for putting that PDA in the Goodwill salvage box!  They returned it to our store tonight....we will happily take another PDA!



That's one way to get more equipment.
Go to Goodwill.
Maybe they'll have walkies too.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 29, 2013)

We had a TM who actually found a couple walkies at a pawn shop. 
He just laughed & told the owner how he'd gotten taken for accepting stolen property.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Aug 29, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> We had a TM who actually found a couple walkies at a pawn shop.
> He just laughed & told the owner how he'd gotten taken for accepting stolen property.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-10-Moto...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-125-Mot...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Pack-Moto...42084?pt=2_Way_Radios_FRS&hash=item4abc63e0a4 

Some TM's are better at stealing then others....


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 29, 2013)

HardlinesFour said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > We had a TM who actually found a couple walkies at a pawn shop.
> ...


I'll say.
Funny that the 125 non-working ones fetched less than $40 but I didn't see rechargers with any of them.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Aug 30, 2013)

to the formerly engaged team members,
just because you broke up, doesn't mean the entire sales floor gives a shit
also, if one of you is romantically pursuing a different team member, perhaps the other severely misjudged the character of their fiance.

all in all, keep you damn llama drama the hell out of my workday.


----------



## Backroom81 (Aug 30, 2013)

HardlinesFour said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > We had a TM who actually found a couple walkies at a pawn shop.
> ...




I occasionally search EBay hoping I can find some of the old black leather LRT holsters.  Those are, by far, the best holsters we have ever had.


----------



## forgetfulSDA (Aug 30, 2013)

GrumpyAP said:


> to the formerly engaged team members,
> just because you broke up, doesn't mean the entire sales floor gives a shit
> also, if one of you is romantically pursuing a different team member, perhaps the other severely misjudged the character of their fiance.
> 
> all in all, keep you damn llama drama the hell out of my workday.



Sounds like a security incident in the making. I cringe every time Team members in my store start dating just for this fact.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Sep 1, 2013)

To that one cashier...

way to stick it to the ETLs who dont respect you, even especially after you get them 15+ red cards a day, i love how you told them how your only going to aim to get 1 red card if not none a day if you keep treating her like a slave.  BIG kudos to you, i love how they kiss your ass now, thats the type of revolution that needs to happen.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 2, 2013)

To the divider hider: Seriously, stop. Even the GSTLs are sick of your shit.


----------



## wageslave1138 (Sep 2, 2013)

to our brave GSAs (except one):

when we hit the Additional Assistance button, please don't stand around, calling for backup, after no one one responds. Get on a damn register! People in line are staring at you for a reason!


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 2, 2013)

wageslave1138 said:


> to our brave GSAs (except one):
> 
> when we hit the Additional Assistance button, please don't stand around, calling for backup, after no one one responds. Get on a damn register! People in line are staring at you for a reason!



Or if you're not going to hop on, then please, for the love of all that is holy, SPEEDWEAVE. The back-up isn't going to clear itself! (Well, technically it will, but very slowly.)


----------



## StackerMistress (Sep 2, 2013)

This happened today, around 11:45:

I am on break.  Two TLs and an ETL are in the TSC with me.

Target Robot Lady:  "Additional cashiers to the front lanes."

.....

"Team, who can come backup at the lanes?"

......

"Is anyone coming up for backup?"

......

"[Sales floor TM], are you heading up to the lanes?"

Sales floor TM, from the breakroom:  "I'M ON LUNCH!"

TL:  "Isn't there anyone else here?" *looks at grid* "Guess not."

In other news, today was insane and I'm really glad I'm not on channel 1 because it was nonstop requests for backup.  It felt like a Saturday in December!


----------



## sher (Sep 3, 2013)

wageslave1138 said:


> to our brave GSAs (except one):
> 
> when we hit the Additional Assistance button, please don't stand around, calling for backup, after no one one responds. Get on a damn register! People in line are staring at you for a reason!



haha... I was talking to someone today who said she wanted to punch all the cashiers that push the button. We don't respond to the robot voice at all. All too often, the button is pushed and the GSA/GSTL goes "we're fine, cancel that." So, we've all picked up the habit of ignoring it and only going for backup when a person actually calls for it. If I know the GSA is at guest services or something dealing with something else, I might check it out, but 90% of the time, the button is pushed and there are no lines... or it's just people that rather stand behind a few people with 1-5 things than go behind the couple people in other lines that have the whole store in their cart, so only one line appears to be long but it's really not.

To that ETL and that one GSA... Shirley hasn't worked here since January. My name is Sheryl. I don't know why or when you two began calling me Shirley, but if you're reading off the grid thing how in the hell are you messing it up!? And how do you mess it up AFTER hearing other people say my actual name over the walkie!?!? Ughousofaofuosf, I'm just gonna respond in third person to the GSA from now on... and I'll make sure to say my name when I announce breaks when he's LOD


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 3, 2013)

"Surely you jest..."
"DON'T CALL ME SHIRLEY!"


----------



## doxie71 (Sep 4, 2013)

To my fellow Pfresh TMs: I can not even begin to thank you all enough for each taking me under your wings this week while training me. I am so glad to have joined the Pfresh team, and it's all because of you guys. I've learned a lot already, and I am now feeling confident in my new role after sitting down and going through the routines more with you. Thanks. I look forward to working with all of you more.


----------



## calimero (Sep 4, 2013)

To that TM,I am sorry to hear that your family members are dropping like flies,you "have " to go to close family members funerals at least twice a month for the past 2 years!!!!some months you even went every week!!
Seems funny to see you reading the obits every morning and finding long lost relatives in there...


----------



## AmICrazy (Sep 4, 2013)

calimero said:


> To that TM,I am sorry to hear that your family members are dropping like flies,you "have " to go to close family members funerals at least twice a month for the past 2 years!!!!some months you even went every week!!
> Seems funny to see you reading the obits every morning and finding long lost relatives in there...



A team member one time showed me a joke about someone calling in, as their grandmother had just died. After returning from the funeral their supervisor told them that their dead grandmother was sure nice, as they had gotten to meet her just the other day.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Sep 5, 2013)

To the Electronics TL, i know you were super busy tonight, but your help in the backroom is greatly appreciated, and i couldn't be more grateful for you helping me out today, you made my night less shitty, thank you!


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 5, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> "Surely you jest..."
> "DON'T CALL ME SHIRLEY!"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 6, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> wageslave1138 said:
> 
> 
> > to our brave GSAs (except one):
> ...



When we hit it for the pharmacy the other night (and nobody came), hit it again (and STILL nobody came), then called out over the walkie for backup (all within a matter of 10 minutes, which _probably_ meant we were REALLY busy and REALLY *NEEDED* HELP!!!!!), the response we got from an ETL was "Sorry, I'm with a TM...." SERIOUSLY??? Your "chat" with a TM is more important than our back-up of 10 guests at the pharmacy??? Nevermind, it's just the _pharmacy_....I forgot, we don't really "count".....


----------



## redandkhaki (Sep 6, 2013)

wageslave1138 said:


> to our brave GSAs (except one):
> 
> when we hit the Additional Assistance button, please don't stand around, calling for backup, after no one one responds. Get on a damn register! People in line are staring at you for a reason!



at out store GSA's and GSTL's aren't allowed to be on a lane. I get really tired of people complaining that I don't cashier but I would get coached if I did! I don't just stand in front of the lanes though. Speedweaving is a must!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 6, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > wageslave1138 said:
> ...


I would come & help you out.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 6, 2013)

*manning a register at tgtcpht's pharmacy*


----------



## babytrees (Sep 6, 2013)

to that obnoxious new GSTL....you are a child and act like one. I have told other tm's that I am okay with them not going up for back up (except when called out by name)when you are bellering for back up because you are not a gstl. You zone one spot, the check lanes anything other than doing your job.....you don't speedweave, hop on to a lane yourself (heaven forbid!!), use other backup resources. Half the time when you call for backup there is no need and when there is a need you have your thumb up your arse. It's so bad that even our most lazy ETL has coached you...that is amazing in of itself.


----------



## antivibe (Sep 7, 2013)

tgtcpht said:


> When we hit it for the pharmacy the other night (and nobody came), hit it again (and STILL nobody came), then called out over the walkie for backup (all within a matter of 10 minutes, which _probably_ meant we were REALLY busy and REALLY *NEEDED* HELP!!!!!), the respon se we got from an ETL was "Sorry, I'm with a TM...." SERIOUSLY??? Your "chat" with a TM is more important than our back-up of 10 guests at the pharmacy??? Nevermind, it's just the _pharmacy_....I forgot, we don't really "count".....



At my store everyone ignores the service requests from non-main-checklanes: food ave, starbucks, electronics, pharmacy, deli, and guest service.
I always try to respond to electronics, pharmacy, and guest service. Since those are the only areas I can back-up in.


----------



## V 42 (Sep 8, 2013)

To that one team member: Yes, I realise I was unintentionally rude...honestly, I had no idea about the issue you came to snap at me about...but that doesn't excuse you being purposefully rude to me for the rest of the shift.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Sep 8, 2013)

If you like high school, you'll love Target.


----------



## V 42 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hated high school, the one year I wasn't homeschooled  Other than that one team member and one of my leads, the vast majority of people I work with are great, they're all super friendly, and there hasn't been any drama with anyone else.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sometimes I think my store has more drama than the last 2 seasons of "Glee".


----------



## wageslave1138 (Sep 8, 2013)

to the manager-in-training:

don't sell someone a Nikon camera who tells you that they already own Canon lenses that they want to use on a new camera. This is the kind of crap that retail teaining would prevent.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Sep 8, 2013)

To that one ETL, the fact that you say that you go home and eat, sleep, and drink "the vibe" is pathetic, GTFO.


----------



## V 42 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeesh...that is way more drama than most people could handle! How do you stay sane?!


----------



## Backroom81 (Sep 9, 2013)

To that one ETL:

Calling a team member from whatever they are working on to pick up a piece of dry trash from the floor is not delegating, it's being a lazy douchebag.


----------



## V 42 (Sep 9, 2013)

Forgot, I have one from every single day I've worked, as well as every time I've been in my store before I worked there:

To the Starbucks team member: I'm sure you don't need to take five minutes to clean every single thing behind the counter, even if it hasn't been touched, between taking every guest's order. And you sure don't need to take an extra few minutes doing it every time you see me standing at the counter, waiting. I was parched and craving an iced tea, and you made me late coming off of my break because you are obsessed with cleaning.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Sep 9, 2013)

backroom81 said:


> to that one etl:
> 
> Calling a team member from whatever they are working on to pick up a piece of dry trash from the floor is not delegating, it's being a lazy douchebag.



here. Here!


----------



## babytrees (Sep 9, 2013)

V 42 said:


> Yeesh...that is way more drama than most people could handle! How do you stay sane?!



who says we're sane??:wacko:


----------



## buliSBI (Sep 9, 2013)

V 42 said:


> Forgot, I have one from every single day I've worked, as well as every time I've been in my store before I worked there:
> 
> To the Starbucks team member: I'm sure you don't need to take five minutes to clean every single thing behind the counter, even if it hasn't been touched, between taking every guest's order. And you sure don't need to take an extra few minutes doing it every time you see me standing at the counter, waiting. I was parched and craving an iced tea, and you made me late coming off of my break because you are obsessed with cleaning.


It could be they are expecting a big district/Steritech/Health Dept visit.

Then I have had hard ass FATLS that want you do something or cleaning any time its not busy.


----------



## buliSBI (Sep 9, 2013)

Backroom81 said:


> To that one ETL:
> 
> Calling a team member from whatever they are working on to pick up a piece of dry trash from the floor is not delegating, it's being a lazy douchebag.


I had a ETL very long ago (didn't last long) who would tell me and the rest of the cart attendants to go through all the carts when we push a row in, and completely dry them by hand (if it was raining) or pick out any receipts, leaves, and trash.  Never mind that its always a mad rush to get carts.


----------



## V 42 (Sep 9, 2013)

True! ;-P


----------



## V 42 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'd think that if she didn't do it every single day...even when I'm just passing by, I can see her taking an order, then cleaning everything over again, unless she has more than two people in line. Then she does it between every two guests.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 9, 2013)

wageslave1138 said:


> to the manager-in-training:
> 
> don't sell someone a Nikon camera who tells you that they already own Canon lenses that they want to use on a new camera. This is the kind of crap that retail teaining would prevent.



Heck, common sense would prevent that...."Nikon" and "Canon" are two different brands....I want to know why the guest BOUGHT the Nikon KNOWING they had Canon lenses??? Did you actually "hear" the guest say they had Canon lenses? If not, I'd venture a guess that the guest may have said they had Nikon lenses....we get it all the time in pharmacy...the guest will SWEAR they're on a certain medication, when it's actually a different, somewhat "similar" sounding medicine (such as "simvastatin", "lovastatin", or "atorvastatin"....or "hydroxyzine" vs "hydralazine").....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 9, 2013)

buliSBI said:


> V 42 said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot, I have one from every single day I've worked, as well as every time I've been in my store before I worked there:
> ...



Or, he/she's just a germophobe....we have one in pharmacy who cleans the phone and keyboard 2-3 times a day, even if they're the ONLY person who has touched either of them!!!


----------



## doxie71 (Sep 10, 2013)

I know I've said this recently, but to my fellow pfresh people: I can't begin to thank you enough for the support over the past few weeks. You all have been nothing but supportive, even when I've had some unsure moments and low confidence. You all are truly an amazing group and I'm glad to be a part of the "family". 
And to my TL: Thank you as well. You have also been incredibly helpful in this transition. Thank you for taking the time to chat with me about a few things at the end of my shift today. Your confidence in me and my abilities is incredibly reassuring. I really enjoy working with you and am glad you "snatched" me away from HL.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Sep 11, 2013)

To that one ETL...

Im curious, how many chuckie cheese tickets did you have to win to get your bachelors degree?


----------



## TGTEmily (Sep 11, 2013)

Dear SM, please stop hiring TL's and STL's that have no retail experience and end up leaving with 2 weeks of being hired. Hire someone within store, who knows what they're doing and knows everything they already need to know!


----------



## Jefmanly (Sep 12, 2013)

To that one team member again the one with the laugh, why the fuck are you so slow doing a "VIBE WALK" 20 FUCKING MINUTES ARE  YOU FOR REAL! A turtle with no  back legs moves faster then that, i mean its not like i was helping out the presentation team. Its fucking annoying when im working the opposite of you just for that reason alone. :angry:


----------



## babytrees (Sep 13, 2013)

to that one AP....you finally decide to "do" your job and irritate the hell out of me and potentially scared off a big spending guest. Here is the scenario:
right after I do my initial check of the fitting room, including guest carts
phone rings and it's the AP doofus: "you know that cart you just checked? can you please tell me when the guest leaves?"
(cart is FULL of clothes....but neatly full) 
me: "of course"
after the first switch around, APD calls back:" Did she take the same amount in as she brought out?" (first thought in my head...doofus if you are watching in the camera you can see she did) what I really said is: "of course"
then just because he wasn't irritating me enough, a half hour into it he sent our AP-ETL who happened to be the LOD to check it out. 
AP-ETL: is this the cart?
me: yes and no there have been no tag switching (there is a reason I have the guests give me the items versus just hanging them on the rack)
when the guest left the fitting room after an hour and trying on about 60 items....and no tag switches and the same items that went in and came out...I made a point of calling AP doofus over the walkie: "Guest is leaving and there was no funny business."

Thankfully the guest didn't hear any of this and ended up spending a couple of hundred bucks (believe me I shortened the conversations)


----------



## sher (Sep 13, 2013)

^That's shitty. I have an AP who doesn't trust me to do my job (when I'm in there, that is), either. We always take the clothes back in my store. Never any hanging on the rack. Most of the stuff I find that's been messed with is stuff guest services didn't realize was incorrect. People have been "returning" things we don't sell with target tags on em.

Speaking of which, to the guest services people, look at the tags! You don't even have to check the dpci inside the item most of the time. It's usually obvious... Like, clearly a striped blazer isn't a floral anorak jacket!


----------



## V 42 (Sep 14, 2013)

To all the team members who have been so great to me the last few days...thank you  Haven't been feeling well lately, and you've helped distract me from it.


----------



## babytrees (Sep 14, 2013)

sher said:


> ^That's shitty. I have an AP who doesn't trust me to do my job (when I'm in there, that is), either. We always take the clothes back in my store. Never any hanging on the rack. Most of the stuff I find that's been messed with is stuff guest services didn't realize was incorrect. People have been "returning" things we don't sell with target tags on em.
> 
> Speaking of which, to the guest services people, look at the tags! You don't even have to check the dpci inside the item most of the time. It's usually obvious... Like, clearly a striped blazer isn't a floral anorak jacket!



It is widely known in our store that I am the only one in the store that consistently does the job properly. I think this AP has been reprimanded for not doing the job so he was trying to make a situation out of nothing.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 14, 2013)

To that one TL: Every time I hear your voice on the walkie, it makes me want to strangle someone. That is all.


----------



## babytrees (Sep 15, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one TL: Every time I hear your voice on the walkie, it makes me want to strangle someone. That is all.



I have 2 ETL's  and a gstl that I want to do this to....it's worse when they work together....then my ears bleed.


----------



## Jefmanly (Sep 15, 2013)

I know what you mean we have a girl just like that at my store to.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 15, 2013)

Her sister is on the lanes at my store :O


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 15, 2013)

babytrees said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > To that one TL: Every time I hear your voice on the walkie, it makes me want to strangle someone. That is all.
> ...



Just ask Food Ave for some degreaser.


----------



## sher (Sep 16, 2013)

babytrees said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > To that one TL: Every time I hear your voice on the walkie, it makes me want to strangle someone. That is all.
> ...



We have a GSTL that's always so loud... like a h.s. cheerleader during a pep rally loud every time someone gets a redcard. And, we have a mean GSTL who constantly goes on and on about responses to backup as if we can respond while she's speaking. I push my walkie button in every once in a while when they're talking.


----------



## NoRedCards (Sep 16, 2013)

babytrees said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > To that one TL: Every time I hear your voice on the walkie, it makes me want to strangle someone. That is all.
> ...



I have one in the backroom with me that starts talking on the walkie as soon as I walk in the door until the moment he leaves....to the point that I shut off the radio from time to time just for some peace and quiet, and to get some actual work done.....


----------



## merrrp (Sep 16, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one TL: Every time I hear your voice on the walkie, it makes me want to strangle someone. That is all.



our GSTL screams over the walkie about red cards all day, i literally have to turn my walkie down because she is SO LOUD. and it's not even short spiels, she goes on and on. 
"so-and-so just helped another guest save 5% everyday by signing them up for a target red card! keep it up team! this is number __ and we need to get to __ by closing tonight! thanks sales floor again for helping guests save 5% every day! *insert some generic motivational spiel here*"
literally i think she would be a much better kindergarten teacher than a GSTL.


----------



## babytrees (Sep 18, 2013)

turns out there is an ETL that spiels really, really loudly over the walkie....she is new and for some reason she is a second hardlines ETL we will have for 4th quarter....I also suspect we shall kill her spirit soon.

to MY new ETL (GE/SL)....I do hope you last. It is extremely hard to last in a position that covers 2 huge areas and you are the only one (see above) but 2 days in and you were already trying to make men's look better. Much better approach than the last ETL. Thank you for not fussing when I called you over to introduce the team member's. I hate having new management and not ever really meeting them and I know the other TM's feel the same way. I also tried helping by telling you which areas they normally cover. Hope I didn't come off as a busy body.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Sep 19, 2013)

To that one ETL, i think if we were all in a dark ally with you, i literally think we would all jump you, no body likes you or respects you.  You give us crap, your attitude is so negative towards us, you ask so much out of us, and when we need help with something as little as asking a simple question where something is, you get mouthy with us? my last week there, i cant wait til i never have to see your face again.


----------



## Super (Sep 19, 2013)

Positive Feedback In-bound


To that one GSA: You're very epic and very helpful and have made my first month learning the ropes easier  Thanks for the the fast change requests and for showing me how to do things on the registers 

To that one GSTL: You're very sweet and have also helped me alot. I know your job isn't easy but I'm glad you work very hard...Kudos to you

To that one LOD/Backroom TL: I might have just met you but you're a awesome dude! Thank you very much for the morale and confidence boost  I always enjoy hearing I'm doing good and fitting in well 

To all the other TM's in my store: Thank you so much for answering my questions about everything and when your lane was empty putting my guest's items in their carts after being bagged 


To that one Cart Attendant: Thanks for emptying my hangers box when its just about full and always kindly offering carryout assistance to the guests 

Such a Targetiffic team to work with


----------



## GrumpyAP (Sep 19, 2013)

Guest Services: LOD. Go to three please.
ETL: I'm on three.
Guest Services: I have a guest up here who wants to price match with the website newegg that they have pulled up on their phone for an ipad
ETL: Yeah that sounds ok, I'll come up to help out.
*ETL goes to Guest Services, has Guest Services repeat the whole schpiel again*
ETL: We price match with best buy, target.com amazon, walmart, and local print ads. Can I see your phone for this website you have pulled up?
*Guest hands over phone* [insert loud sigh here]
ETL: What's a newegg?
Me (standing at front doors adjacent to Guest Services): Target does not price match with newegg.
ETL: Well, I'm going to go ahead and do it (taking a 45% discount).
*ETL Starts Price Match Process*
*ETL can't figure out how to discount on POS*
*ETL asks me to do it*

Internal screaming commences.


----------



## CrazyAzianTM (Sep 20, 2013)

To new electronics TM #1: I do not thoroughly enjoy having to finish your CAFs, take your trash and backstock to the backroom, being told that there's "not that much reshop" and discover 1 - 3 carts hidden by the backwalls or in the aisles, most of which I have to re-sort because you didn't take the time to make an other worlds cart, all while the closing LOD is breathing down my neck about the zone.

To new electronics TM #2: Thanks.  You are a scholar and a gentleman.  Not only are you the opposite of TM #1, you actually communicate with me accurately.  

To the ETL that seems to all of a sudden have it in for me:  What is your problem?  I hope you're pleased with yourself seeing that I'm now on corrective action for zoning as we go into October, November, and December.  No one else has a problem with my zone except you.  Everyone else knows that seasonal is never going to look good at the tail-end of BTS.  Did it ever occur to you that the reason that stuff is on the floor or endcaps could be because guests messed it up after I came through?  At least I can take solace in that fact that I graduated from a better school that you did, work a full-time job in a field of my degree in addition to part-time at Target, and make more money than you.  Suck on that.


----------



## antivibe (Sep 20, 2013)

To that one opening team member who tells me and the ETLs that the reshop is completely done.
You idiot! You just grab the overflowing carts of reshop and leave them scattered on the salesfloor.
You make me look bad when I bring back four overflowing carts back to guest service.


----------



## buliSBI (Sep 20, 2013)

GrumpyAP said:


> Guest Services: LOD. Go to three please.
> ETL: I'm on three.
> Guest Services: I have a guest up here who wants to price match with the website newegg that they have pulled up on their phone for an ipad
> ETL: Yeah that sounds ok, I'll come up to help out.
> ...


How about if a guest just goes to eBay or QuiBids and finds an iPad selling for $5.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 20, 2013)

buliSBI said:


> GrumpyAP said:
> 
> 
> > Guest Services: LOD. Go to three please.
> ...



Penny auction sites are a scam.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Sep 20, 2013)

To the chorus of female ETLs who holler and whoop over the walkies every time a redcard is announced... shut up. Just SHUT UP. It's obnoxious and unprofessional and, on top of that, it hinders communication when three of your do it consecutively for the same redcard. When I'm the operator, I periodically have to leave a call for an addition 10-30 seconds before I can even call it over the walkie!

To that one ETL: Stop taking over the fitting room for a "pep talk" every time you close. I don't know if you go to every department to do this, but you need to stop hindering guest service in the fitting rooms. After the last time you did this, I found several tags in one of the rooms on a 30-minute check, and I suspect it happened while you were blocking up my work area with your attempts to make TMs like you enough to not want to throttle you!


----------



## Backroom81 (Sep 23, 2013)

I want to vent about a certain TL whose screw up ruined our entire day.  However, the situation is too unique to describe without worrying about someone from my store being able to determine my identity.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 23, 2013)

*offers BR81 a cold beer & one of TargetAnnie's freshly baked cookies*


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 23, 2013)

Backroom81 said:


> I want to vent about a certain TL whose screw up ruined our entire day.  However, the situation is too unique to describe without worrying about someone from my store being able to determine my identity.





redeye58 said:


> *offers BR81 a cold beer & one of TargetAnnie's freshly baked cookies*



Here is a 22 ounce refill!


----------



## softlinesAngel (Sep 25, 2013)

To that one TM, thank you for finally putting in your two weeks. You have been complaining about EVERYTHING and ANYTHING Target related for the two years I have been working there. You say you back up to the lanes all the time and yet there have been plenty of shifts where you haven't rung up a single person. Your vibbing with a guest is "it's in W12" and if they come back to you because they can't find it, you sound like a 5 year old before you show them. Also it would be great if you could PULL UP your pants so your a** crack isn't showing all the time. It's not that hard to wear a belt I promise. and finally STOP hitting on every straight female TM, especially the brand new TMs that you have only met once!!! :angry:


----------



## sher (Sep 25, 2013)

To that STL, I said nice things about you once, but no more. You're being too damn nitpicky considering there's two people on the floor in SL and there are 10 z-racks and 8 carts in the backroom. Sure, I'll refold the clearance jeans and rearrange them, just don't complain that everything else looks like absolute hell. And sure, while I'm fitting room attendant, I'll run the z-rack in and out of the backroom to put the overflow on it so the guests don't have to witness one z-rack in/near the FR. I usually don't take them to the back until they're full, but I guess this half-full one can go to the back and when I inevitably need the other half of it, I'll bring it back, fill it, and take it to the BR. 

Even though I'm not really supposed to be leaving the fitting room.


----------



## Backroom81 (Sep 25, 2013)

To my boss at my main job:

When you order something past the shipping cutoff time, telling them to ship it via Next Day Air isn't going to magically make it appear at the jobsite tomorrow.  No, I'm not going to call them and try to get the o/n charge rescinded.  Their website clearly states "All order received past 6pm Eastern will be shipped on the following business day"


----------



## babytrees (Sep 26, 2013)

to that one new team member...you rock!! first night by yourself on the floor and you not only work out a huge cart of reshop, you did a near perfect zone in infants, active/sleepwear and intimates AND we had the most disgusting guests tonight


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 26, 2013)

babytrees said:


> to that one new team member...you rock!! first night by yourself on the floor and you not only work out a huge cart of reshop, you did a near perfect zone in infants, active/sleepwear and intimates AND we had the most disgusting guests tonight



Sounds like you finally got a good one!


----------



## StackerMistress (Sep 26, 2013)

To that one ETL.  I really want to believe you.  "If you need to take some time off or move to another workcenter, we'll work it out.  Or if you need someone to help with the heavier pulls.  Your health comes first."  That's very sweet.  Very sweet, and very empty.  You don't even have anyone to close on the two days of the week I have off.  When the CAFs are 3 hours long on the weekends, you don't have anyone to come back for 15 minutes to help pull them.  The people who are trained in the backroom (which is..... well, just the team leads, I think), need to stay on the sales floor.


----------



## NoRedCards (Sep 26, 2013)

StackerMistress said:


> To that one ETL.  I really want to believe you.  "If you need to take some time off or move to another workcenter, we'll work it out.  Or if you need someone to help with the heavier pulls.  Your health comes first."  That's very sweet.  Very sweet, and very empty.  You don't even have anyone to close on the two days of the week I have off.  When the CAFs are 3 hours long on the weekends, you don't have anyone to come back for 15 minutes to help pull them.  The people who are trained in the backroom (which is..... well, just the team leads, I think), need to stay on the sales floor.



Funny, we've been hearing that alot lately about not being afraid to ask for help.....it's not that we are afraid to ask for help, we just know how much help we are going to get (namely - zero).....even when we are buried in the pulls all we get is "We need to come clean", but no extra hands or suggestions on how to deal with it.....


----------



## Backroom81 (Sep 26, 2013)

NoRedCards said:


> Funny, we've been hearing that alot lately about not being afraid to ask for help.....it's not that we are afraid to ask for help, we just know how much help we are going to get (namely - zero).....even when we are buried in the pulls all we get is "We need to come clean", but no extra hands or suggestions on how to deal with it.....



We had an ETL who used to send us people who had never touched a PDA any time we ever asked for help.  "Well, just teach him to pull."  Yeah when I'm by myself, the CAF pulls are 2 hours and I only have 1 hour to pull it is the best time to slow down and train.  On the plus side, I could just toss most of the stuff on the floor, make him organize it in the carts, and greatly increase my pull speed.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 26, 2013)

:mda: right back atcha....have fun come mid-October....


----------



## babytrees (Sep 26, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > to that one new team member...you rock!! first night by yourself on the floor and you not only work out a huge cart of reshop, you did a near perfect zone in infants, active/sleepwear and intimates AND we had the most disgusting guests tonight
> ...



don't want to jinx it but we might actually have 3 good ones....I will know more after I get the other two at the fitting room. Wouldn't put the one from last night on a fitting room for an entire shift but she did fine for coverage,


----------



## babytrees (Sep 26, 2013)

babytrees said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > babytrees said:
> ...




Got to train 2 tonight (for a total of 5 new softlines team members)....one was dumber than a box of rocks and the other rocked the fitting room. Can't wait to see what they will do on the floor.


----------



## V 42 (Sep 27, 2013)

To the lead we had tonight...dunno if you noticed, since your head is so far up your own ass, you can't see if anyone else is maybe having troubles, but I've been majorly sick for the past two weeks...like to the point of wearing a face mask, so I can keep working without getting anyone else sick...and I don't appreciate being told to zone all of upstairs hardlines by myself, and then nagged about not having time for breaks when I try to clock out. I'm lucky we're required to clock out and not do any work during lunch, otherwise I would've missed that, too.


----------



## softlinesAngel (Oct 2, 2013)

To that one ETL, THANK YOU for helping me zone the other night. I know softlines can be scary and most ETLs at my store run away from it. It really meant a lot that you helped me out and helped me catch back up and get a decent zone in.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Oct 2, 2013)

Apples peaches carrots limes tomatoes picked right off their vines for you!


----------



## V 42 (Oct 3, 2013)

To everyone working tonight, I love you all, and it was an awesome night, at least in my opinion. There was no drama, no one had attitude...other than one person in guest services, but she was the exception to the rule tonight.


----------



## lovecats (Oct 3, 2013)

To the etl who help with multiple spills in market last night, thank you.  He actually got the mop and mop bucket and mopped.  The first one (for me) was the worst.  which also brings up a thank you to the meat tm who also showed up for that one.  Do you know what happens when a bottle of carbonated flavored water falls of from the 4th shelf and kind of explodes all over?  It ain't pretty.  We ended up cleaning the shelves (top and bottom) all the way up on both sides of the aisle.  And they were calling for backup but we couldn't go up.  It was a royal mess.


----------



## softlinesAngel (Oct 3, 2013)

To that one TL. I know you were joking last night about softlines being a burden to the rest of the store after close. But don't say it ever again, I work my ass off every single shift. I'm sorry I get two or more full carts of returns and abandons from the front. I'm sorry I have guests coming in and out of my fitting room all the time. But the reason you do so well at night EVERY SINGLE DAY is because once the ETLs are done with their zone they do all the abandons for you guys, so all you have left is what is in your zone cart. I get NO HELP until the store is closed. I cover over half the store, back up all the time, take my break, cover the operator's break, grab calls for other areas when you guys choose to disappear into the TSC or decide not to even answer the walkie. So don't you ever say my work center is a burden ever again!


----------



## softlinesAngel (Oct 3, 2013)

To the ETL-HR, when my friend/TM came to you to talk about a TL who's time management skills need some improving. We left feeling rather good that you would not only have a talk with the TL, but that you would also keep our names (or more like my friends name) anonymous. So thanks for creating more drama in the work place when it is fully not needed....also thanks for letting us know that we can not trust you.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 3, 2013)

I think I have found a way to get rid of Miss Cushy Pants...if nothing else she will be under closer scrutiny.

To the new ETL is awesome.....if a little in over her head. May she keep treading water as well as she is now


----------



## V 42 (Oct 4, 2013)

To that one team member who loves to lord it over everyone else because she's the 'pet' of one of the LODs, and gets away with murder, while ordering everyone else to do her work...screw you, bitch.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 4, 2013)

V 42 said:


> To that one team member who loves to lord it over everyone else because she's the 'pet' of one of the LODs, and gets away with murder, while ordering everyone else to do her work...screw you, bitch.



Josh has a sister?


----------



## V 42 (Oct 5, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Josh has a sister?



Dunno who Josh is, but it's possible!  I hate having to work with her, she'll go behind the LODs back and tell me to do something else, and she'll steal my cart of go-backs so I can't do any of them, and she told me not to bother listening to anything that one of the LODs said, because she doesn't know anything.


----------



## GlobalJ (Oct 5, 2013)

V 42 said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > Josh has a sister?
> ...



Visit our "Retail Comic" thread over in off topic. It'll make sense then


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 5, 2013)

Here is the wiki link on retail comic:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retail_(comic_strip)


----------



## V 42 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ha! I'm reading from the beginning, and so far...so true!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 5, 2013)

V 42 said:


> Ha! I'm reading from the beginning, and so far...so true!



Yeh, sometimes we think that Norm works for spot


----------



## Super (Oct 5, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> V 42 said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! I'm reading from the beginning, and so far...so true!
> ...



 


To that one Electronics Team Member: Thank you so much for helping ring up people while I was vibing and helping a guest find things


----------



## V 42 (Oct 6, 2013)

To that one horrible asshole I was forced to work with today: Screw you, dude. Seriously, getting mad at the entire store because we had like six people total, and we didn't get all of the store zoned and reshops done? After you sat on your ass all shift, by the way, then got mad at one of the women because she needed to call for help to try to get done, and you wouldn't send anyone.

Edit: Still reading Retail, and yeah, Josh has a sister! I'm lucky she didn't catch me with my nametag off last week, I forgot to put it on again after my lunch, it took me about ten minutes...


----------



## defang (Oct 6, 2013)

To that one GSTL: Just stop. Please. Your constant badgering of "get more Redcards" is bad enough. Today, AFTER getting 2 cards, you have the dignity to coach me for not getting enough? When you say we should aim for 2 a shift in the first place? And then, when I ask for suggestions, you tell me to ask guests that already have one if they want to sign up for ANOTHER Redcard?

There's a reason everyone (except our ETL, of course) hates you, a-hole.


----------



## V 42 (Oct 7, 2013)

God, I hate the constant badgering about getting Redcards...seriously, you can just say someone got another Redcard, you don't need to announce how many we've gotten, and how many more we have to get, especially over the walkie. Incredibly awkward having guests hear that while helping them, especially if I just mentioned a Redcard, or I'm starting to mention one...


----------



## lovecats (Oct 7, 2013)

I think I might have mentioned this before but one time after hearing them announce a red card over the walkie I had a guest as me if I had to listen to that all night (I usually work close in Market).  When I said yes, he just said, "Oh, I'm so sorry.".


----------



## babytrees (Oct 7, 2013)

lovecats said:


> I think I might have mentioned this before but one time after hearing them announce a red card over the walkie I had a guest as me if I had to listen to that all night (I usually work close in Market).  When I said yes, he just said, "Oh, I'm so sorry.".



the same gstl/etl that I have trouble listening to on the walkie, irritate the guests also.

to the closing LOD-well DUH!! They had less carts in closing the night before......other fitting room operators just piles the carts until they are up to my eyebrows (I am about 5ft8in). Items might or might not be in the right cart. When I tell you the end total it is of reshop carts that are properly sorted and easily reshopped. I also leave a clean fitting room.

to the fitting room operator that had the 2 shifts in between mine...I am sorry you had to clopen BUT the fitting room was a pigsty and blaming a guest on the piled high cart is just not nice. Leaving a flat in the middle of our limited staging space was ridiculous. (Though the one tm who let it stay there is also ridiculous). I almost hated doing it but earlier in the week I talked to the new ETL about the fact that you are not very well suited for the fitting room. 

to Ms. Cushy Pants...I am hoping I have found a way to get rid of you that you can't weasel out of.


----------



## V 42 (Oct 7, 2013)

lovecats said:


> I think I might have mentioned this before but one time after hearing them announce a red card over the walkie I had a guest as me if I had to listen to that all night (I usually work close in Market).  When I said yes, he just said, "Oh, I'm so sorry.".



Man, I just get guests that look at me funny when they hear that


----------



## mxrbook (Oct 7, 2013)

You guys act as though we GSTLs enjoy announcing REDCards.  It's a requirement for us to announce, "Thank you, [insert name] for helping another guest save 5% today and every day.  That makes [ ] guests we've helped today toward our goal of 30.  Great job, team."

And on top of that we have to make an announcement every hour on the hour.  

If we don't do this, we get coached.

Do I enjoy it?  No.  Do I want to keep my job?  Yes.


----------



## NoRedCards (Oct 7, 2013)

To the one team member I am eternally stuck with in the backroom - I really don't need to listen on the radio all night long (you are not a radio DJ!).....if you need your hand held after all these years, something is not right. If you know there are all the issues that need to be dealt with, why don't you go deal with them instead of whining every 5 minutes? And no, I don't ignore you all the time, just most of it......


----------



## Oats252 (Oct 7, 2013)

I understand its a requirement, but you guys dont have to be annoying about it!!! Yelling on the walkie all the time!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 7, 2013)

If they're not 'annoying' they get coached for not being FFF; if they're not loud they get coached because leadership didn't hear them.
Been there, done that, got the a$$-chewing to prove it.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 7, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> You guys act as though we GSTLs enjoy announcing REDCards.  It's a requirement for us to announce, "Thank you, [insert name] for helping another guest save 5% today and every day.  That makes [ ] guests we've helped today toward our goal of 30.  Great job, team."
> 
> And on top of that we have to make an announcement every hour on the hour.
> 
> ...



but i am guessing you don't yell it...seriously, the one I loathe I can hear without a walkie. Plus, her voice is just grating.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 7, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> You guys act as though we GSTLs enjoy announcing REDCards.  It's a requirement for us to announce, "Thank you, [insert name] for helping another guest save 5% today and every day.  That makes [ ] guests we've helped today toward our goal of 30.  Great job, team."
> 
> And on top of that we have to make an announcement every hour on the hour.
> 
> ...





Oats252 said:


> I understand its a requirement, but you guys dont have to be annoying about it!!! Yelling on the walkie all the time!





redeye58 said:


> If they're not 'annoying' they get coached for not being FFF; if they're not loud they get coached because leadership didn't hear them.
> Been there, done that, got the a$$-chewing to prove it.



I actually heard a STL give a GSTL a hard time on the air for not doing this enough.
It was embarrassing to have to hear and I can't imagine what the customers must have thought.
They performanced the poor lady out a couple of months later.


----------



## doxie71 (Oct 8, 2013)

To my TL: Thank you. Your words of encouragement, although you may not have realized they were such, allowed me to be able to stop and breathe when I was running around in circles the other day. I felt like I wasn't getting enough done, and you took the time to tell me the area was looking really good, so I was able to feel good about what i was doing. In general, you've become one of my favorite people to work with, I've never had a manager of any sorts take the time to be a mentor to me before. It means one hell of a lot.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Oct 8, 2013)

Flow team member: 

I believe I did tell you I was off the clock and not wearing my badge when you asked me about an item. There is nothing really to complain about, despite you doing so in front of two team leads (who were, incidentally, were on my side). Also, I did tell you ask a cashier.  I am sorry the guest got upset but what could I do?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 9, 2013)

To the morons at corporate......*STOP "FIXING" THINGS THAT AREN'T BROKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 10, 2013)

To that one ETL: You know that I'm one of the slowest zoners in the store and I was scheduled the shortest shift out of all the hardlines closers, so why the hell did you give me the worst zone?? WTF?


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Oct 10, 2013)

So i left Target about 2 weeks ago, and i came back to shop and visit some friends there today...and what they told me is just wow...

To my old Logistics ETL, and backroom TL, its been 2 weeks and my spot hasnt been filled and after talking to you and catching up you plan on not filling in this spots? are you guys seriously that dumb? me and two other backroom team members quit this month and you havent replaced them as well AND plan on not replacing them? you really expect to have a functioning backroom with only 5 backroom team members? that place was a nightmare when we were there, i can ONLY IMAGINE what will happen now, Target is seriously going to implode some day, i can see it happening.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 10, 2013)

DMNDZ bruhh said:


> So i left Target about 2 weeks ago, and i came back to shop and visit some friends there today...and what they told me is just wow...
> 
> To my old Logistics ETL, and backroom TL, its been 2 weeks and my spot hasnt been filled and after talking to you and catching up you plan on not filling in this spots? are you guys seriously that dumb? me and two other backroom team members quit this month and you havent replaced them as well AND plan on not replacing them? you really expect to have a functioning backroom with only 5 backroom team members? that place was a nightmare when we were there, i can ONLY IMAGINE what will happen now, Target is seriously going to implode some day, i can see it happening.



Just be glad you left when you did.


----------



## V 42 (Oct 10, 2013)

I think I may have a twin...I'll admit freely to the fact that I'm a slow zoner, and I normally get assigned downstairs  I much prefer upstairs...


----------



## doxie71 (Oct 10, 2013)

I know I've been saying this a lot, but to my TL, thanks once again. You helped save me from a mental crisis and offered advice in a positive way after helping me. I sincerely appreciate it.

To my STL: You're driving most of us nuts. Shush. No need to spaz over everything. If you hear that no one is getting a phone call, instead of freaking out that it was missed, maybe answer the phone and then ask why. There is usually a good reason if no one gets to a call in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## sher (Oct 11, 2013)

babytrees said:


> mxrbook said:
> 
> 
> > You guys act as though we GSTLs enjoy announcing REDCards.  It's a requirement for us to announce, "Thank you, [insert name] for helping another guest save 5% today and every day.  That makes [ ] guests we've helped today toward our goal of 30.  Great job, team."
> ...



Do we work in the same store?

The one I have that's really loud acts like a cheerleader, but she's the only girl on the squad, and she has to be loud enough so the people in the nosebleed seats at the stadium across town can hear her. I push my walkie button on her often.


----------



## sher (Oct 11, 2013)

babytrees said:


> to the closing LOD-well DUH!! They had less carts in closing the night before......other fitting room operators just piles the carts until they are up to my eyebrows (I am about 5ft8in). Items might or might not be in the right cart. When I tell you the end total it is of reshop carts that are properly sorted and easily reshopped. I also leave a clean fitting room.



We're now told not to take reshop to the back at the end of the night, so on busy days, all the carts have been piled high lol. In the morning, we just take the hanging stuff and put it on a Z, then take the cart of basics or whatever out. Everything's in the right cart and on hangers and all that jazz, though. None of our regular attendants do any deeper sorting. When I'm in there, I'll keep same items/same brands together on the cart handle (or rtw rack) and keep baby gondola in one area of the cart and the folded clothes in another, rtw clearance in order and separated, but no one else does. I just do it because I'm usually on the floor. I don't think my store's attendants realize how much easier it is when they keep similar items together.

Anyway, to the STL, I don't really wanna be chummy with you. Please stop talking/laughing with me. I have a weird issue where I just don't like accessible bosses. And it stresses me out knowing that you might just pop out at any time.


----------



## softlinesAngel (Oct 11, 2013)

To my TL, I'm sorry I don't like answering the vibe question about "What can I do better for you and the team" or how ever that question goes. But every answer I could possibly give you is something that will probably get me in trouble of some sort...so sorry I want to keep my job. Also will you please realize that since you have worked off the clock a few times (for 30-40 minutes) that maybe you should work on your time management skills. 

And to (a) certain higher up(s): I don't like the idea that I am going to be forced to push/sell however many products my ETL thinks I should by my shift end at the fitting room. I understand you want to push sales, but this is a bad idea.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 11, 2013)

To my Instocks TL who left: Even if you weren't much more than a pretty face, you've always been so nice to me, and I (and others) will miss you. Best of luck in your new endeavor.

To that one Hardlines TL that I can't stand who also left: I'm not sure what the district office was thinking giving you a promotion, but since I no longer have to deal with you, I'll take it.


----------



## V 42 (Oct 12, 2013)

To that one team member: You know, every other ETL/TL/LOD will get out on the floor and help us work during their shift. Hell, even the store manager does! All _you_ seem to do is stand around and gossip, and then complain that not a lot is getting done, especially when we're short-staffed, and we...me specifically...keep getting pulled away to help guests out, especially when we call on the walkies and no one answers, or worse, someone else starts going on about a request the minute we take our finger off the button, so no one actually hears us!


----------



## calimero (Oct 12, 2013)

To that TL,what the **** were you thinking? 
Stealing from the company....


----------



## artforoxygen (Oct 13, 2013)

To my closing team, thanks for not eating me alive and being super respectful for the most part. I really appreciate everyone being super flexible and doing a great job.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 13, 2013)

not sure how to state this so here it goes:
to our new softlines/ge ETL- man that didn't take you long to figure out that softlines gets the short end of the stick and it's usually stuck up our hinies.
we have had 6 new hires, at least one NCNS'ed themselves the door, the best of the group quit with no notice, another is one ncns'ed their way away from out the door, one is a grump. To the one who rocked the reshop...you go girl!! I hope you stick around. Not sure why they keep trying to to have guys work in softlines they just seem to get overwhelmed. 
to all of the team members I gave my opinion on....the ETL already had a clue on most of you. We are the weakest group on the salesfloor...and that is saying something.


----------



## softlinesAngel (Oct 14, 2013)

To the TL: having the new girl shadow me at the fitting room for 30 minutes to teach her how the fitting room/phone works is a really bad idea. There is so much to learn at the fitting room and the fact that her first day on the floor would have been tonight if she didn't call in sick would not have been a good time to pull her away from her training. She will get a training shift over in softlines...unlike me who was thrown in with a 5 second how to about the phone. 

To my fellow closer: Thank you for always being awesome! We always rock zone and abandons. These past four days while rather boring due to it being slow and us getting zone done/almost done before huddle is amazing and I just want to thank you for that. I hope this continues on for a while before Christmas disaster comes. 

To the new girl: I haven't met you yet considering you called in tonight, I am hoping the higher ups won't hold that against you...but I really hope you make it past your 90 days. the fact that I might be the only person to close every weekday (in the near-ish future) really scares the shit out of me and we really need someone. 

To the service desk girl: You did a great job tonight for it being your first time not only on the floor, but in softlines. You did a great job at folding and making sure racks were hung correctly. I am really sorry I gave you to the sharks (hardlines) but we didn't need three people over in softlines, it was bad enough that two people got everything done and caught up as soon as anything came to the fitting room, quickly becoming board.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 14, 2013)

softlinesAngel said:


> To the TL: having the new girl shadow me at the fitting room for 30 minutes to teach her how the fitting room/phone works is a really bad idea. There is so much to learn at the fitting room and the fact that her first day on the floor would have been tonight if she didn't call in sick would not have been a good time to pull her away from her training. She will get a training shift over in softlines...unlike me who was thrown in with a 5 second how to about the phone.
> 
> To my fellow closer: Thank you for always being awesome! We always rock zone and abandons. These past four days while rather boring due to it being slow and us getting zone done/almost done before huddle is amazing and I just want to thank you for that. I hope this continues on for a while before Christmas disaster comes.
> 
> ...



We are not sharks! We do help softlines out when I am working!


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 14, 2013)

softlinesAngel said:


> To the service desk girl: You did a great job tonight for it being your first time not only on the floor, but in softlines. You did a great job at folding and making sure racks were hung correctly. I am really sorry I gave you to the sharks (hardlines) but we didn't need three people over in softlines, it was bad enough that two people got everything done and caught up as soon as anything came to the fitting room, quickly becoming board.



I wish our softlines team was that efficient! They all hang out at the fitting room and chit-chat all night.


----------



## ShopliftersNightmare (Oct 15, 2013)

To the APBP that re-iterated that all incidents need to be entered into TCM within 24 hours; maybe you should try and enter an incident into TCM?  If i'm lucky to start an incident, I can't enter evidence or a participant.  I'd like it if you could please keep in tune with what's going on in our world...


----------



## softlinesAngel (Oct 15, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> We are not sharks! We do help softlines out when I am working!



At my store it's like pulling teeth to get soft lines any help. I didn't mean to offend you or anyone else, she ended up getting stuck with the bitch at work and the fact that she has never worked on the floor before that day, i felt like i had thrown her to the sharks.


----------



## softlinesAngel (Oct 15, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> I wish our softlines team was that efficient! They all hang out at the fitting room and chit-chat all night.



haha thanks. At my store we only have me and another team member (who I am close friends with) that close practically every night (not including fitting room), because everyone else in soft lines either works strictly mornings or weekend. So we have gotten into a routine of starting zone as early as possible so we can get abandons done before store close and then do touch ups, allowing us to leave when the store closes.


----------



## babytrees (Oct 16, 2013)

to the ETL's....not cool cutting the closing teams hours and only the closing team hours.....and not telling us. The first night I didn't know it so I just continued to do my job. Second night I bring it to your attention...you said "I am well aware of that, " and instead of letting us go at close like the daily grid said you had us keep working...so I dilly dallied. Third night you push us out the door at close no matter the zone/reshop. Ridiculous!!

To the ETL who closed that third night.....you are a child and an inept one at that. Plus, it is fairly obvious you have the hots for at least one of the TL's that is under you. Why else would you have them and only them stay after close (almost 30 minutes after we left, I know I was chatting with my TL in the parking lot) plus that drool trail you leave.

to that one team member who I tried helping your boyfriend by giving them my business. You have aligned yourself with an idiot and I know you are going through a lot personally but so am I. I tried to keep you out of it but he has chosen to bring you in and the straw of this camel's broken back came when I had to cancel some very important plans. Now, trying to get more money out of me for a job not done is ridiculous. 
Oh, and on a job note you need to take a LOA before you lose your job completely and unceremoniously.


----------



## NoRedCards (Oct 16, 2013)

To that one team member that seems so worried about what I'm doing - I know what I'm doing, you don't really need to ask me every 5 minutes for an update.....especially when you disappear an hour before the end of your shift (when you are doing one thing in a specific location, it's easy to figure out you aren't there)......


----------



## lovecats (Oct 16, 2013)

NoRedCards said:


> To that one team member that seems so worried about what I'm doing - I know what I'm doing, you don't really need to ask me every 5 minutes for an update.....especially when you disappear an hour before the end of your shift (when you are doing one thing in a specific location, it's easy to figure out you aren't there)......



Why am I able to picture exactly who you are talking about?


----------



## sher (Oct 16, 2013)

babytrees said:


> Third night you push us out the door at close no matter the zone/reshop. Ridiculous!!.



My store's been like that the whole time I've been there. They schedule us to 11. We have to clock out by 11:05. We try to get as much as possible done and if we don't, the openers finish the tables when they get in... if they notice, since we usually get everything you can see from the aisles. If more than one person closes, we get it done, though. The racks just aren't all zoned to perfection. No one everrr goes to infants so the zone is just abysmal, there. 

To that etl who decided we should do that dumb peak hour exercise on a weekend (he had us ignore our work to vibe for an hour), you're an idiot. Guests hated it. It was the most annoying thing. I CIHYFS'd a woman and when I got back around there, another person offered to help her and she sorta scoffed at him. She was over it. It's dumb. It's annoying. It makes them think we're attempting to manipulate them (I mean, we are. Half of vibing is manipulation imo). They think we're getting commission or something. They hate it. "Vibing" after someone asks you for help, doesn't raise red flags for most guests... unless you do the redcard spiel for something low priced. This is the exact reason I left Macy's.


----------



## artforoxygen (Oct 19, 2013)

Cya


----------



## sigma7 (Oct 19, 2013)

Way to make your team fear taking any sort of initiative. I'd be ecstatic if people on my team were willing to just hop in and help people with their work, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## artforoxygen (Oct 19, 2013)

sigma7 said:


> Way to make your team fear taking any sort of initiative. I'd be ecstatic if people on my team were willing to just hop in and help people with their work, but maybe that's just me.



Sorry it comes off that way, but when you have an entire section to zone and have "never done hardlines", you better be doing what you're told to do instead of chatting with other team members and deciding for yourself what needs to be done. He "helped" people who didn't need help and ignored his area, leaving me to pick up his slack. It was more hurtful than helpful. I am ecstatic that I'm just another team member right now because I would not be able to handle this type of crap all the time as a TL.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 19, 2013)

artforoxygen said:


> sigma7 said:
> 
> 
> > Way to make your team fear taking any sort of initiative. I'd be ecstatic if people on my team were willing to just hop in and help people with their work, but maybe that's just me.
> ...



You dealing with a prima donna? The electronics bro who is a little put out to be stuck on the floor? 
So rather than listen to what he is supposed to be doing he does what he pleases because he's a bro and that's what they do?
We would get those in plano sometimes.
It's fun.


----------



## wageslave1138 (Oct 20, 2013)

you havr to remember, most TLs fear initiative. it threatens their authority. they also fear undertrained employees, as that usually shows that a TL has failed to actually show someone how to do something.


----------



## cartlove (Oct 20, 2013)

To that one team member... I'm so sick and tired of you having a crush on every new female team member and getting mad when she rejects your offer on a date. Don't take it out other team members because you're not mature enough to handle rejection and stop lying to leaders about how you don't start drama when you post on Facebook about how your coworkers don't to want to date you. I'm really glad you are getting coached and I really hope you get fired. I'm just sitting back idle until I get called into HR for calling you out on all of your problems outside of work. I can't wait until you leave, which you always brag about when we used to hang out.


----------



## sigma7 (Oct 20, 2013)

artforoxygen said:


> sigma7 said:
> 
> 
> > Way to make your team fear taking any sort of initiative. I'd be ecstatic if people on my team were willing to just hop in and help people with their work, but maybe that's just me.
> ...



That makes more sense.  I was assuming he was actually helpful to the other areas, just neglected his own.  Sad to hear that your electronics tms are like that.  The elec tms at my store are usually the best of hardlines.  But we do have some hardlines tms that you constantly have to stay on top of.  It's not a lot of fun micro managing someone, but they have sort of earned having to be micro managed.  The goal for me is that they eventually no longer have to be micromanaged or they go on out the door, because we don't have time to micromanage anyone long term.  I want my team at the level where they make smart business decisions and feel comfortable doing so.  That said, there are some people that take a lot of extra attention to get there if they ever even do.

Also, to that one TM...
Great job yesterday.  You had a great thought and when we put it into action it nearly immediately started paying off.  Having you on my team is going to be awesome!


----------



## lifewithtarget (Oct 20, 2013)

To a team member who does CAFs: You really irritated me today.  Someone had call off and therefore from 3-5, I was the only hardlines team member that was on the floor to assist guests, do reshop, and hit the call button.  So, you decided to walkie someone to bring a flat to the area you were in, when you could have told the guest "Oh would you like this table, let me get a flat for you", then you could have gotten the flat and then asked "Can I get a team lift", which I'm more than happy to help with.  But for you to just stand there across the aisle and look at me while I came to the area with the flat irritated me.  What also irritated me was that you did the team lift and took off, seriously so frustrating.

To that one TL: You're a really nice person, but when you're working, you're the complete opposite.  I understand that I am the only team member on the floor, but you need to give me more than 3 seconds to respond to you or someone else, I might have something in my hands, I may be assisting a guest, so please stop talking down to me like a child saying "You're the only team member on the floor so you need to respond", REALLY? I wasn't aware of that.  I am on top of things, I will get that call button, or respond to back up, just give me more than 2 seconds to grab my walkie, UGH!


----------



## StackerMistress (Oct 21, 2013)

To that one GSA:  I get that you were tired and stressed yesterday.  We all were.  It was busy.  But you need to understand that I have things to do.  I don't just sit around in the backroom picking my nose waiting for someone to call me on the walkie.  Even with double coverage, CAFs were taking all hour, every hour.  So when you call back and tell me to bring the cafe order up from the freezer (which had to be split onto two vehicles) at a certain time because cafe had double coverage... I told you I would make my best effort, but I might not have time.  Don't give me attitude because I did not have a spare 15 minutes to do that.  I didn't have enough time to go to the bathroom, for god's sake.  You have double coverage at cafe?  Send one of them back to get their own damn order.  With CAFs, guest requests, and flexible fulfillment orders (oh yeah, and those breaks I'm supposed to take), your tasks are not a priority, sorry.


----------



## softlinesAngel (Oct 23, 2013)

To that one Team Member...and best friend: I am really happy that you found a real job, I am really proud of you for taking the risk of applying, I know you were scared about applying. You have no idea how much you have taught me and how much you just listening to me ranting and venting has meant to me. I am really going to miss you and I am so scared for when you leave because that means I am manning closing nights by myself for the most part until we get a another new TM. Also I may cry on your last day...I am sorry.


----------



## sambr (Oct 23, 2013)

to all The Target workers at my store you guys are fantastic!


----------



## timmcgovernment (Oct 23, 2013)

To that one team member (or rather several team members) who acknowledge that they do things that are not up to standards/policies, but refuse to switch to the correct procedure because "that's the way Target trained you" need to just up and leave because not only do you infuriate those of us who do follow procedure, but you perpetuate a chain of improper training, that will continue to make others lives harder.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 24, 2013)

To whoever made the schedule: I know it's quiet and the schedule is guest-centered now, but why the hell would you allow there to only be one person closing in market? With the amount of time it takes to do everything in P-Fresh, you can't possibly expect the same person to zone all of dry market and fill every single endcap to capacity. And yes, I know some TMs here deal with this on a regular basis, but my store is not ULV.


----------



## doxie71 (Oct 24, 2013)

To my one fellow PA: To say I was stunned when I heard you were leaving was an understatement. You have been one of my favorite people in the store since I started with Target and you helped me learn so much about being a PA and made that transition smoother. We are all going to miss you. I am glad to hear you will be sticking around for one day a week for awhile at least. It will be nice to see you at least a few times a month.

To my new fellow PA: I know you haven't started with us yet, but I am so excited to have you in Pfresh. You are going to be great on our team. Welcome. If we had to lose someone, I'm glad you get to be their replacement.


----------



## V 42 (Oct 25, 2013)

To our lead today: Screw you. Hardly anyone sees you all shift, you get irritated when some of us are finishing our areas quickly and then going back over them, then you take all the credit for us finishing early? I hope you realise how much we all hate you, especially when you pull shit like that...


----------



## lish35 (Oct 25, 2013)

To that one ETL, I'm sad you're leaving my store but I wish you the best. You're amazing and whichever store has you next is going to be lucky to have you.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 25, 2013)

To that one ETL: Thank you for showing me how to use functions on the PDA that I would almost never use in either of the workcenters I'm trained in. Hey, I'll take it.


----------



## BackroomDayside (Oct 26, 2013)

To Every ETL In my store. Change the fucking trashbags when you empty the trash you lazy shits.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 26, 2013)

The the entire hardlines team at my store: FINISH YOUR FUCKING ZONE. All of us get at least five hour shifts, and if I can zone sporting goods and toys in four hours, you can certainly finish your sections.


----------



## ReShop (Oct 26, 2013)

To that one TM stop being such a dick to everyone try being nice and then maybe people would like you more. The disrespectful shit you say about some guests really irks  me. YOU ARE SUCH A DICK


----------



## StackerMistress (Oct 26, 2013)

BackroomDayside said:


> To Every ETL In my store. Change the fucking trashbags when you empty the trash you lazy shits.



Our ETLs only come near the compacter when they're doing their walk before trading off LOD shifts... many times, they just glance at the trash piled everywhere and then completely ignore it.  By the time I leave at 9, it's about 7 or 8 feet high, no joke.

Speaking of which.  To those morning BR and flow TMs who like to fill the baler all the way up with cardboard and then not make a bale.... I hate you.  To those sales floor TMs who can't look five feet to the left at the other cardboard cages that could be set up (and I know you know how to do it), and instead pile another cage and a half worth of cardboard on the floor.... I hate you, too.


----------



## V 42 (Oct 26, 2013)

How do you set up a cardboard cage? (No, really, I don't know how to do it. I've only been in the backroom a handful of times.)


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Oct 26, 2013)

Lift up the folded bit, fold out the sides bring up the front and slide up the two metal doohickeyma bobs on the front,  so that the sides tab into the front and they drop to lock it all together. Alternatively, ask whoever is the Receiver to show you real quick. It is better to ask the question when you don't know the answer than to potentially waste time/break something/injure yourself and others.  We Team Trainers are here to help.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 26, 2013)

Even in the backroom, we're not allowed to use cages during open hours.


----------



## V 42 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ah...thank you! I've only been in the back to print something out or backstock something, so I had no idea.


----------



## doxie71 (Oct 26, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> Even in the backroom, we're not allowed to use cages during open hours.



Really?? Heck we had one on the floor for a majority of the day today because our Pfresh truck was so damn late. Even on normal Pfresh truck days we have a cage on the floor til we are done.


----------



## doxie71 (Oct 26, 2013)

To that one ETL, my one TL, and a few of my fellow TMs: Thank you ALL for jumping in on helping push the Pfresh truck today. With it being beyond late, I know we all appreciate the help to get the majority of it done. I also appreciate being allowed to ditch the workcenter I was in today to help run the crew for the afternoon. Which leads me to my next thanks: To my fellow PA, thanks for asking for help so that I could come play in pfresh all day instead of doing something I'm not fond of.


----------



## Backroom81 (Oct 26, 2013)

To my TL, learn how to write a schedule.  I'm tired of being understaffed on the weekends and seeing a disproportionate amount of our payroll dumped into slow days.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 26, 2013)

To that one P-Fresh TM: You are extremely condescending and have an ego the size of Jupiter. Kindly go engage in sexual relations with yourself.

To that one ETL: If you want me to get any work done, stop changing your mind after every instruction. If you want the zone done, let me zone. If you want endcaps filled, let me fill them. If you want re-shop worked, let me work on it. Just let me do my [redacted] job!


----------



## sher (Oct 27, 2013)

To that one (former) TM, I know sticking it to Target probably feels great, but by not giving notice, you're also sticking it to all of us. They haven't replaced you yet. They still have you on the schedule this week and they're not calling people in to do your shifts. Instead, they're just expecting us to do more in less time. Thanks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one P-Fresh TM: You are extremely condescending and have an ego the size of Jupiter. Kindly go engage in sexual relations with yourself.
> To that one ETL: If you want me to get any work done, stop changing your mind after every instruction. If you want the zone done, let me zone. If you want endcaps filled, let me fill them. If you want re-shop worked, let me work on it. Just let me do my [redacted] job!



Call them out & say it's done!


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 27, 2013)

sher said:


> To that one (former) TM, I know sticking it to Target probably feels great, but by not giving notice, you're also sticking it to all of us. They haven't replaced you yet. They still have you on the schedule this week and they're not calling people in to do your shifts. Instead, they're just expecting us to do more in less time. Thanks.



And this is why whenever TMs come on here and say they're thinking about leaving without giving any notice I'm so against it.
Really, the company isn't going to get hurt if you bail but your coworkers will be in a world of pain.
I understand wanting to cut your losses and getting the hell out of Dodge but don't screw people over.


----------



## Super (Oct 27, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> sher said:
> 
> 
> > To that one (former) TM, I know sticking it to Target probably feels great, but by not giving notice, you're also sticking it to all of us. They haven't replaced you yet. They still have you on the schedule this week and they're not calling people in to do your shifts. Instead, they're just expecting us to do more in less time. Thanks.
> ...



So true. I work with some very nice and kind people and the more I'm there the more people I come to admire and know and help. I've felt that stores are like communities. There's a spirit of working together. Communities are not a place where a few people allow themselves to be singled out as solely responsible for success. If I had to ever give my 2 weeks or longer notice I'd work as hard as I did without it because that is how much those awesome people deserve it. Better to leave knowing you worked hard and helped as much as you could  your remaining weeks than to just rip yourself out of the system because it does affect people and being apart of a team means you should show compassion towards each others

Henry Ford once said " Coming together is a beginning; keeping together is progress; working together is success."


----------



## mxrbook (Oct 28, 2013)

sher said:


> To that one (former) TM, I know sticking it to Target probably feels great, but by not giving notice, you're also sticking it to all of us. They haven't replaced you yet. They still have you on the schedule this week and they're not calling people in to do your shifts. Instead, they're just expecting us to do more in less time. Thanks.



My peer gave notice and then never showed up for another shift.  He was a GSTL so it's not really so easy to fill those shifts with no notice.  Worse yet, he came in, laughing about how he had screwed over Target.  Then got all butt hurt because I pointed out that he'd screwed ME over.  Target was happy that he'd left because he hadn't done his job in a long time.  He just saved them the trouble of performancing him out.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 28, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> He was a GSTL so it's not really so easy to fill those shifts with no notice.



What, you don't have six GSAs who get barely any hours?


----------



## mxrbook (Oct 29, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> mxrbook said:
> 
> 
> > He was a GSTL so it's not really so easy to fill those shifts with no notice.
> ...



From 9 GSTLs/GSAs, due to terms, resignations, LOAs, we are down to 4. I figure if we all work 56 hour weeks, we can cover, except for the additional hours during Thanksgiving week.  

Should be a dandy Q4, eh?


----------



## Backroom81 (Oct 29, 2013)

To the TM who quit without notice last week, F--- you.


----------



## sher (Oct 29, 2013)

To that one etl, a 20% sale sign above a bunch of different toys that are all on sale isn't the same as a "gifts $5 or less!" sign being on things that include items that are 6.99 and 5.99. If anyone says it's $5 at the register, I'm just gonna give it to them for $5. Or if someone asks me for a price check on those items, they're $5. Not a big loss, but why lose on purpose?


----------



## gun runner (Oct 29, 2013)

BR TM - Thanks for calling in today. We really did fine without you which solidifies the fact that you really don't do jack around here. When you leave in a couple of months you won't be missed.


----------



## party09 (Oct 29, 2013)

GSTL- I dont need  you coming up behind me and questioning me "did I ask about the red card?" or " Did you tell them about the service plans." You don't know how annoying that gets, and to that same GSTL, we are not freaking car salesman so if the guest says NO the first time dont go on a pitching spree to convince them to change their mind.


----------



## doxie71 (Oct 30, 2013)

To the new TM who is training in electronics: Not sure how I feel about you back there. Maybe if you learn to leave the boat when there is a cashier there fully capable of ringing people out, you'll be fine. Oh and learn to check for equipment when you're on your breaks if you can't find any in the morning.


----------



## wageslave1138 (Oct 30, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> To the new TM who is training in electronics: Not sure how I feel about you back there. Maybe if you learn to leave the boat when there is a cashier there fully capable of ringing people out, you'll be fine. Oh and learn to check for equipment when you're on your breaks if you can't find any in the morning.



why should someone use their break time to acquire equipment? There should be equipmnt available, especially for electronics associates.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 30, 2013)

wageslave1138 said:


> doxie71 said:
> 
> 
> > To the new TM who is training in electronics: Not sure how I feel about you back there. Maybe if you learn to leave the boat when there is a cashier there fully capable of ringing people out, you'll be fine. Oh and learn to check for equipment when you're on your breaks if you can't find any in the morning.
> ...



On their way to and from break, not while actually taking their break.


----------



## wageslave1138 (Oct 31, 2013)

to our brave GSTL...

stop calling for backup and just standing there watching no one jump on a lane... hit the f-ing register! I have seen customers stare at you while you stand around doing nothing. we have had managers getnon register before you have yourself, really?


----------



## sher (Oct 31, 2013)

To that one higher up who decides to move everything around all the time to shake things up or whatever, I can't do what I could do in previous 4 hour shifts because I can't find anything!

To that etl who makes the schedule, I'd rather do two 8 hour shifts and just not work the rest of the week than do this 4 hour shift b.s. I have to spend money for each bus trip to get there and it just doesn't feel worth it for 4 hour shifts.

To that one team member who found my okcupid, again (he messaged me, then disappeared 2x in the year before I started working at Target. I recognized him on the first day. It was awkward city. Finally got un-awkward recently during BrBa breakroom chit chattery) whyyyyy did you do that? This is awkward again and I can't look you in the eye or speak more than a sentence to you because my social skills in such a situation just aren't developed. And I'm 65% positive you went searching for me because okcupid says we're high enemies, so I shouldn't have just popped up for you.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2013)

To that one guest service team member: Please, oh please, learn to sort the reshop. In what world does lipstick make sense in the toys cart? They're in opposite corners of the store!

And the dollar spot stuff is very clearly marked as such! Stop putting that stuff in the toys or stationary reshop carts!


----------



## doxie71 (Oct 31, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> wageslave1138 said:
> 
> 
> > doxie71 said:
> ...



Yes, I meant either right before or after break. They are new, and there was another electronics TM back there, so it wasn't dire for them to have equipment when they got in. But they never checked. They did slightly better yesterday, actually had equipment. But had to explain overly simple stuff to them that shouldn't have needed explained. Like the fact that we don't wear hats on the salesfloor.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 31, 2013)

oath2order said:


> To that one guest service team member: Please, oh please, learn to sort the reshop. In what world does lipstick make sense in the toys cart? They're in opposite corners of the store!
> 
> And the dollar spot stuff is very clearly marked as such! Stop putting that stuff in the toys or stationary reshop carts!



Don't even get me started on the non-use of Smart Sort.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Nov 1, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > To that one guest service team member: Please, oh please, learn to sort the reshop. In what world does lipstick make sense in the toys cart? They're in opposite corners of the store!
> ...



oh please, smart sort was putting doggie halloween uniforms in the electronics reshop. f that noise.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 1, 2013)

To whoever decides which cashiers to put in electronics: PLEASE stop putting the incompetent ones back there. PLEASE. And to whomever told the cashier in electronics yesterday that I was the point person while the electronics TM was on lunch, even though I was not informed nor asked and had moved to a different workcenter working on a time consuming task, no. Just no. I was dragged back there to answer if the Disney Infinity starter pack had the game included. Almost couldn't believe that was even a question.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 1, 2013)

GrumpyAP said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > oath2order said:
> ...



Hm. At my store that would make sense. We put a fair amount of the Halloween dog stuff back in seasonal. To further clarify, electronics & seasonal are the same area in my store so everything ends up in the same cart.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Nov 1, 2013)

Electronics is in F. Seasonal is in F also. However ... Between electronics and seasonal is 20 aisles of MMB and 6 aisles of mini. 

Putting seasonal in the electronics reshop only makes sense if there is one person closing all of section E (Toys/SportingGoods/Automotive) and F. Smart sort shouldn't ever be able to know that and doesn't.

Most days you get a TM in electronics/toys/mmb and some poor soul gets put on reshop at random. These poor souls dont need to run back and forth from phone-covers to doggie-costumes. That destroys their productivity, as if they had any.

Aaaaand i'm just blathering to myself again. Nevermind, i'll shaddup


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> GrumpyAP said:
> 
> 
> > mrknownothing said:
> ...



Yeah, in my store, putting the doggie halloween stuff would make sense if they put it in seasonal, because it's literally right next to it.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 1, 2013)

To that potentially new TM: tell your mom to butt out.  First, you interviewed this past week with our massive interview bonanza and you brought your mom with.  She proceeded to spend the next two hours wandering around the front end staring at me and asking me how much longer it would be.  Then, tonight your mommy dearest calls to check on your drug test and tell me if they have any questions about prescription meds that we can call her.  Seriously, it is your job, not hers.  She needs to butt the heck out.  You are a grown adult....time for you to be one.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 1, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that potentially new TM: tell your mom to butt out.  First, you interviewed this past week with our massive interview bonanza and you brought your mom with.  She proceeded to spend the next two hours wandering around the front end staring at me and asking me how much longer it would be.  Then, tonight your mommy dearest calls to check on your drug test and tell me if they have any questions about prescription meds that we can call her.  Seriously, it is your job, not hers.  She needs to butt the heck out.  You are a grown adult....time for you to be one.



Was the interviewee's name Howard?


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 1, 2013)

oath2order said:


> doxie71 said:
> 
> 
> > GrumpyAP said:
> ...



GrumpyAP, it sounds like your store has a weird set-up for Smart Sort. We don't just sort by block. And even though electronics is right next to seasonal, electronics re-shop always is by itself because of items that have to be secured by an electronics TM. Also, combining any other area with seasonal is asking for trouble, especially this time of year.


----------



## gun runner (Nov 2, 2013)

BR TM again: Our TL made the mistake of letting you stay two ours past your scheduled shift. Your one task was to clear a couple barely loaded pallets in the receiving area. You failed at doing so and then asked me to do you a favor and "make it disappear" because you "helped me" with the CAF which I could have finished by myself. You are a bum!


----------



## babytrees (Nov 2, 2013)

to the sl team that closed tonight....5 team members and the zone looked that crappy as I left?? You 3 new team members need to stop being so buddy buddy and get your jobs done. Hey brand attendant-your zones stink and always have but they are getting worse and you are so not material for moving up. 

LOD....I tried warning you that those 5 was a bad combo


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 3, 2013)

To that one new team member: You've been a huge help to us on the sales floor with helping guests, working re-shop, etc. And you're not afraid to ask questions. Kudos.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 3, 2013)

To that one team member: Yeah nobody believes that you "have to pick up your mother from work" at 8:30PM on a Saturday night. We all know you goin' to the club.


----------



## Super (Nov 4, 2013)

To that one Electronics TM: Thanks for understanding about helping with spider wraps repeatedly cause I was having a hard time doing them on the big TV boxes and showing me a good way to do them. Now I feel better about doing them in the future and probably on Black Friday..lol


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 4, 2013)

The first time I did a spider wrap, I thought they were impossible.  Now, I can nearly do them with one hand behind my back.  Thus I am super patient and try to get all of our good cashiers used to opening them, so I can hand them the keys when I'm busy.  It's such a proud moment when they get the hang of it!


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 4, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> try to get all of our good cashiers used to opening them, so I can hand them the keys when I'm busy.



Don't your checklanes and service desk have their own magnetic keys? If so, you shouldn't have to carry one around.


----------



## forgetfulSDA (Nov 4, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > try to get all of our good cashiers used to opening them, so I can hand them the keys when I'm busy.
> ...



Only bluray keeper stores have the mounted S3 keys.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 4, 2013)

forgetfulSDA said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...



I see. That would explain why the HELP button on the register lets you request a magnetic key. I never understood that until now.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 4, 2013)

Not sure what bluray keeper store is, but at our store, only electronics, the GSA/GSTL and AP have a magnetic key at their disposal.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 4, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Not sure what bluray keeper store is, but at our store, only electronics, the GSA/GSTL and AP have a magnetic key at their disposal.



It means you keep your Blu-Ray movies in those clear security cases. It sounds like your store doesn't use them, otherwise you'd be running from lane to lane to open Blu-Rays for your entire shift.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation! You are correct, our blurays are not in the clear cases....only some of our games get the cases.


----------



## sher (Nov 5, 2013)

I still have occasional brain farts where I just can't remember how to open them! 


To that team member who was working in the same dept as me (our shifts overlapped, and we had enough people on the floor that they had us both in infants), I caught you putting that crap in my cart! I would've understood if you were in boys/girls and happened to find some baby stuff, but you put all the hanging stuff from your cart's handle on my cart... then before you left, it appeared that you emptied half a z-rack onto my cart. You could've finished it if you didn't feel the need to go on and on about how tired you are and how they aren't giving you time to work in your area when I walked in (she's a brand specialist. her area looked perfect when I came in).

It wasn't too much or anything. I finished it all I just hate that she didn't even try. She dumped her cart into mine, then went to another area because everyone thinks I love infants. I don't. I just know the area because no one else ever goes over there... because they expect me to. It's a horrible cycle. I don't even remember if it was neglected first causing me to take it over sorta, or if I was sent there so much that everyone started neglecting it


----------



## babytrees (Nov 5, 2013)

I hate when that happens Sher....we have some of our tm's that will "hide" their reshop so that it looks like they have done it.

to the new tm who left the 2 tier cart in the middle of the racetrack in front of the fitting room...you are an idiot. You and one of the other new tm's can't be bothered to finish ONE area in a 5 hour shift that comes after somebody has been in that area all day. 

to the other brand attendant who closed tonight...the reason you can't finish what tasks are given to you is you talk WAAAAAY too much and take to many breaks off the floor, and you are constantly looking at, and responding to your phone.

to the people who have been pushing men's basics...shame on you!! It was slow the first half of the night so I did some much needed true zoning of the basics. I did 4 endcaps and 5 other 4 ft. sections and came away with 2 repack boxes of backstock. I am going to bet that the backroom ETL is going to try and get them to push said boxes back out on the floor but I made sure to show the closing LOD my work and how much backstock there was because of the little bit of true work I did. It would be nice if a) our tm's would actually zone basics and b)the backroom team would stop overpushing all of softlines. My other wish is that the backroom ETL would be shown the door...nobody respects or even likes him and he can't do his job.


----------



## neversaynever (Nov 5, 2013)

The everyone in the store yesterday - you all were great!! Thanks for a great first day on the floor. Sorry I'm not joining some of you on the lanes, but knowing I'd be welcome is nice. To the pharmacy TMs, I hope I didn't get in the way as much as I felt like it, but you guys are a fun crew and I'm looking forward to working with all of you!!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2013)

sher said:


> It wasn't too much or anything. I finished it all I just hate that she didn't even try. She dumped her cart into mine, then went to another area because everyone thinks I love infants. I don't. I just know the area because no one else ever goes over there... because they expect me to. It's a horrible cycle. I don't even remember if it was neglected first causing me to take it over sorta, or if I was sent there so much that everyone started neglecting it



That's just like me in toys >.>


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 5, 2013)

To babytrees: They're brand TMs, not brand attendants.  A brand attendant is a TM who does many of the secondary tasks normally done by cart attendants, and the position really only exists in high-risk stores.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 5, 2013)

To my one fellow PA: CALM DOWN. I'm sorry that you are never happy when you close on truck day because the truck is never done when you come in. Believe me, I try my hardest and work my ass off to get as much done as I can, and so do (most of) the people pushing truck. It also doesn't help that I haven't had an opening shift on truck day in a few weeks, I'm out of practice. I'll get back on top. Give it time.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 5, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To babytrees: They're brand TMs, not brand attendants.  A brand attendant is a TM who does many of the secondary tasks normally done by cart attendants, and the position really only exists in high-risk stores.



lol....hey, I was tired and pissy last night. I do know what I meant...but sometimes my fingers write something else.


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Nov 6, 2013)

To Mondays ETL; when my newest TM wanted to switch to 930-4(not an actual shift) for Tuesday- why didn't you call me and ask me to move to 12-830 like she was scheduled?! I would have been better than coming in and being asked to do a split to cover the 4hrs she was ditching my closer alone! And why didn't you have the conversation hr made me have with her about the schedule coming out 2weeks early and waiting until the day before to switch with no coverage screws our whole team....
Also to my food assistant- you should have known better than to agree it would be fine- the FA dishwasher is broken! We can't do hours by ourself right now without being sooooo far behind because of it- you know better!

Lastly- to my almost new TM- thanks for no calling yourself out before I had to let you go myself. You must have known since you only showed up for 3 of your 10-12 scheduled shifts over the last three weeks.....


----------



## paidtosmile (Nov 6, 2013)

To that one team member... You're a sales floor team trainer. *Not* a team leader. When 99% of the store is on a check lane, including the LOD, and we're still backed up; if I ask you to take over for me so i can help a new tm, you get on the f*cking lane. It's my job to speed weave and answer questions, not yours. Not that you know anything about the front end anyways. You aren't my boss, and lets not forget who trained _you_ on the sales floor when you started. Settle down.


#2
To that one LOD... I'm so glad you forgot the code to get into the cash office, and the code to get into the safe. It was really fun banking guest service lanes 15 minutes after the store opened last weekend.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 6, 2013)

Wickedwife42 said:


> - to my almost new TM- thanks for no calling yourself out before I had to let you go myself. You must have known since you only showed up for 3 of your 10-12 scheduled shifts over the last three weeks.....



O...M...G
Her sister worked at OUR FA before calling out one day & never coming back.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 6, 2013)

To those two ETLs: Shame on both of you.

To that one TL: I'm sorry you got jerked around. I hope your new store will treat you better and recognize your potential.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 7, 2013)

To that one TL: Do you know what a jerk everyone thinks you are? I can't find a single person who still enjoys working with you now that you've become a TL, instead of still being one of us 'lowly' TMs, other than the ETLs you keep kissing the asses of...


----------



## ReadCL (Nov 7, 2013)

To that one new ETL who is clearly intimidated by my age and experience: don't worry, I'm not trying to undermine you. I just don't know the new store policies, which are clearly different from the old store policies, and it will take a while to get used to it. So quit freaking out. 

To that one ETL at my previous store: you are never going to get a higher position if you don't stop picking at your skin (and eating what you pick). It is disconcerting to be in an interview, coaching, or just one-on-one discussion and have you do that because you're nervous. 

To the TL who took over my old position: Two weeks in and you're complaining about it being stressful, and you have had prior experience. Imagine how I felt having no experience and trying to do that job?

And to all the execs in my old store. People can hear you when you gossip about team members on the floor. My husband walked by two of you as you were trashing a TM, and so have others who know where I work. Word gets around. And maybe you should have told my team I was leaving, instead of asking me not to say anything and then letting them hear it through the grapevine. You keep treating the TMs like mushrooms and they are going to quit, which is why your store sucks.


----------



## ReadCL (Nov 7, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> The first time I did a spider wrap, I thought they were impossible.  Now, I can nearly do them with one hand behind my back.  Thus I am super patient and try to get all of our good cashiers used to opening them, so I can hand them the keys when I'm busy.  It's such a proud moment when they get the hang of it!



I think it's the second hardest thing to learn; the first is the aisle numbering, as in even/odd endcaps, section, etc. And what section each letter is attached to!


----------



## SrTLtattedup (Nov 7, 2013)

Dear ETL HR,

You are blonde, straight out of college, younger than me, a brand new team member, highly UNPROFESSIONAL, you roll your eyes all the time,
you think you are above god, you don't even know what human resources means, and you think you can threaten me? wow you are seriously dumb. and you will not last long.


----------



## insiteful1 (Nov 7, 2013)

ReadCL said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > The first time I did a spider wrap, I thought they were impossible.  Now, I can nearly do them with one hand behind my back.  Thus I am super patient and try to get all of our good cashiers used to opening them, so I can hand them the keys when I'm busy.  It's such a proud moment when they get the hang of it!
> ...



The word 'front' has an ODD number of letters in it.  The word 'back' has an even number of letters in it.  Odd, front.  Even, back.  An STL told me that once and never struggled with it again.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 7, 2013)

insiteful1 said:


> ReadCL said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...



oh my god this is going to be so helpful I can't believe I never realized that.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 7, 2013)

insiteful1 said:


> ReadCL said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...



I just went with "Spot is an odd place, so the odd numbers are in front." It's worked for me!


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Nov 7, 2013)

To my ETL-GE:

So you keep pushing this "power hour" crap down our throats, have threatened us with coachings if ANYONE goes to break during "power hour," and tell us how much business we do during said power hour...

So then why don't you have the CA and afternoon come in an hour earlier to help us handle it? You complain to me that I call for back-up too much during power hour and there are no TM's on the salesfloor to "get appy"  with the guests, but my ONE cashier and MYSELF can't handle all the business that comes through during that hour, and keep up with carts.

And oh, when you yelled at me for not being able to get See. Spot. Save set on the busiest day of the week's morning... I saw you looking over and you saw all the lines and heard the number of times I called for backup. But yet, you still complained it wasn't set.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 7, 2013)

to that family member who is now a new team member...don't screw it up!!

to the STL and ETL's who are taking notice of me....what took you so long? LOL It is kind of nice to have you all trying to decide whether you would rather have me on the floor or at the fitting room. Oh, and it's a little strange to be nominated to be a team trainer when I am already....but hey, I get a free lunch out of it.


----------



## Jefmanly (Nov 8, 2013)

To that one team member, who helps on truck mornings could you please get the lead out of your ass and  speed it up also pay more attention if you  see a box that looks like it may fall stop it. I don't see why we have the slowest person at the front of the line when we should have them at the end of it helping with the cloths.


----------



## sher (Nov 8, 2013)

To that ETL, I'm not slow. I just have to fix the shit that everyone else is f*****g up. Everyone is flexing things that don't need to be flexed, infant sized hats are mixed with the toddler ones, etc., etc. I'll just put things away... on top of the mess that everyone else is making.

Oh but then, she did say I was too detail oriented during my performance review, so maybe putting things on top of the messes is what she wants.


----------



## sher (Nov 9, 2013)

Ugh. I also just realized I'm the only one who covers fitting room breaks (if I'm working). Almost everyone's been there longer than me, and in the hierarchy, I'm supposed to listen to brand specialists so if they tell me to cover the FR breaks, I do. This ETL has never been there for a full shift of mine so maybe that contributes to her thinking I'm slow. Depending on how long (or short) my shift is, between my breaks and FR breaks, I'm away from my assigned task for 30 mins - 2 hours. Then let's add in those times I'm there for a "power hour" and doing diddly squat for another hour.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 10, 2013)

sher said:


> To that ETL, I'm not slow. I just have to fix the shit that everyone else is f*****g up. Everyone is flexing things that don't need to be flexed, infant sized hats are mixed with the toddler ones, etc., etc. I'll just put things away... on top of the mess that everyone else is making.
> 
> Oh but then, she did say I was too detail oriented during my performance review, so maybe putting things on top of the messes is what she wants.



On this note

To the two overnight ETLs: A few dayside team members have complained about things being flexed when they shouldn't to one of your overnight TLs. He said the practice was to flex to anything that has the same price. THIS IS NOT SUPPOSED TO HAPPEN. STOP THAT.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 10, 2013)

To that one team member: Congrats on becoming a TL! You're gonna be one of the good ones.


----------



## artforoxygen (Nov 10, 2013)

To the Friday night close team: Guys, sorry I had to call out, but getting stitches 2 hours before my shift isn't setting me up to be productive.
To that team member who covered last night for me: Thank you so much, for real. It means even more that you covered for me since if I wasn't moving I'd still be injured and calling in anyway. I'll be buying you two drinks for being awesome.

To my teammates today: I apologize in advance for being completely and utterly useless. Hopefully I will be put up to something I can accomplish or help you guys with to make it easier.


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Nov 10, 2013)

To that GSTL, I shouldn't have to wait two hours for change. You and I are both very lucky we had understanding guests during that time.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 10, 2013)

InvisibleGirl said:


> To that GSTL, I shouldn't have to wait two hours for change. You and I are both very lucky we had understanding guests during that time.



If the request didn't send properly or the GSTL doesn't respond for a while, turn on your light to get their attention. If they have a problem with your light being on, then they should respond more quickly to your change request. I'm sure they weren't stuck at Guest Service that entire time.


----------



## daninnj (Nov 10, 2013)

To my sister stores:

Stop telling guests that we have items in stock without asking them to call us first! Ugh! Then they get all pissy with ME because they drove all the way here to get something we don't have.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 11, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> If the request didn't send properly or the GSTL doesn't respond for a while, turn on your light to get their attention. If they have a problem with your light being on, then they should respond more quickly to your change request. I'm sure they weren't stuck at Guest Service that entire time.



At my store, I was told that the GSTLs...certain ones, anyway...don't like when people push the button to request change, and if they're right behind you when you need some, and you let them know, they'll tell you that they can't add money to the registers until the next morning. Not sure about the new GSTL, I haven't had to request any when she's working, nor have I needed to with another GSTL, but two got rather snippy about it when I hopped on a lane to help them out, and I needed change.


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 11, 2013)

V 42 said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > If the request didn't send properly or the GSTL doesn't respond for a while, turn on your light to get their attention. If they have a problem with your light being on, then they should respond more quickly to your change request. I'm sure they weren't stuck at Guest Service that entire time.
> ...



That's one of the stupidest things I've ever heard.  If the register needs change, then the register needs change.  If there's nothing in the drawer, then the LOD needs to get the GSTL an advance.  End of story.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 11, 2013)

sigma7 said:


> V 42 said:
> 
> 
> > mrknownothing said:
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself. That's just completely unacceptable.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 11, 2013)

Totally agree with both of you. I've tried requesting change many times, though, and they'll just come over and tell me they can't give me any.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 11, 2013)

V 42 said:


> Totally agree with both of you. I've tried requesting change many times, though, and they'll just come over and tell me they can't give me any.



The whole purpose of the "cash advance fund" is to ADVANCE CASH to registers that NEED it!!!
I'd ask them WTF are they DOING with said fund? 
SITTING on it?!


----------



## paidtosmile (Nov 11, 2013)

To that one team member.... You're on lane 8; why in gods name did you switch to lane 5 to do a red card signup? And furthermore, why the HELL did you leave the light on at the now-vacant lane 8. We try to show our incompetent guests that lane-lights actually mean something, yet you do this?


----------



## sher (Nov 11, 2013)

To that one gstl, I have nothing against responding via walkie, but you have to shut up in order to give anyone a chance to do so. If you're doing a roll-call of everyone on the floor because you "need all hands on deck", when exactly might we respond? Shut the f**k up... and feel free to lick diseased genitals. No one likes you. You're mean/bossy for absolutely no reason. No one feels motivated by you. No one is trying to get redcards during your shift. You're the worst and even when you're being friendly, we can see/hear the bitchy undertones to everything you say. foad.

In related news, I can't believe I've worked here for over a year and have yet to cuss anyone out... in real life. I've done it in my head and on the walk from work to the bus stop plenty of times, but that doesn't count.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 12, 2013)

To that one new cart attendant: I understand that you're new, but you've been done with your training for a little while now, and you gotta work on your time management. There won't always be someone available to help you when the cartwell is quickly emptying out.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 12, 2013)

My thinking is, they just don't feel like doing anything, since they're always calling for lane assistance but won't hop on unless they absolutely have to, and the rest of the time, they seem to be standing around and gossiping with each other.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 12, 2013)

To that one team member: You are absolutely awesome and I love working with you. I never seem to have a bad shift when you're there, you always help me out as much as you can, and you're always so cheerful


----------



## Kroneru (Nov 12, 2013)

To that one team member, thanks _soooooooooo_ much much for slacking off and trying to S up conversation while pulling the cafs. You should have been able to handle them as I had to stop to pull items for guests and FFA. We missed two cafs because you were being inept. Thanks... :U


----------



## neversaynever (Nov 13, 2013)

V 42 said:


> Totally agree with both of you. I've tried requesting change many times, though, and they'll just come over and tell me they can't give me any.


I'm not one to rush to say complain - but, I'd take this higher.

As a guest I'd be VIVID if there was no change and it was because of stupidness. As a TM i'd probably not be nice about pointing out the problem to a guest.

Unacceptable. Period.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 13, 2013)

I think they do it because most people won't bother complaining  Apparently some have tried...I'm friends with some of the newer cashiers...but they just get ignored or punished for it.


----------



## artforoxygen (Nov 13, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one new cart attendant: I understand that you're new, but you've been done with your training for a little while now, and you gotta work on your time management. There won't always be someone available to help you when the cartwell is quickly emptying out.



I was almost rolling on the floor from that one. Seriously, where did we get these people?


----------



## OneGoodEar (Nov 13, 2013)

To that North Texas team member who shot himself while testing a gun he thought was a cigarette lighter. Why were you even testing it? You should have just given it back to the guest without hesitation.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 13, 2013)

To that new TM who is going to be a GSA.  I hate you.  You don't ask questions when you aren't sure how to do something, and you don't do what you are told. For example, you were working guest service tonight, and I spent four hours telling you to cart up defectives tonight.  When I finally drag a cart behind guest service to do it myself, because clearly you were incapable (hard to tell because you wouldn't ask questions) then you tell me you will do it?!  Why didn't you do it in in the first three hours I kept mentioning it???  We GSAs need to stick together, but I may have to make an exception to that rule for you.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 14, 2013)

neversaynever said:


> I'm not one to rush to say complain - but, I'd take this higher.
> 
> As a guest *I'd be VIVID* if there was no change and it was because of stupidness. As a TM i'd probably not be nice about pointing out the problem to a guest.
> 
> Unacceptable. Period.



Your colors would be brighter than normal? Or did you mean livid? 



artforoxygen said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > To that one new cart attendant: I understand that you're new, but you've been done with your training for a little while now, and you gotta work on your time management. There won't always be someone available to help you when the cartwell is quickly emptying out.
> ...



He'll figure it out eventually - I feel like a lot of new cart attendants take a little while to figure out the time management thing. But when our STL was LOD a couple Saturdays ago, she sent all of hardlines and a couple cashiers outside for a "cart blitz" because he let the cartwell empty out.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 14, 2013)

To the presentation team leader: You suck. You previously reset the bike wall by changing it in the system, but didn't actually change the labels on the floor. You did the same thing with the wall clocks, and for some reason, you can't seem to set up the planogram for the hanging mirrors correctly. Those aisles look like shit. How are you a team lead.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 14, 2013)

A couple hardlines team members...by which I mean me, one guy, and an ETL...had to do that a couple weeks ago, but that was their fault for not having a cart attendant scheduled for another hour.


----------



## BackroomDayside (Nov 14, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not one to rush to say complain - but, I'd take this higher.
> ...



Your STL is LOD sometimes? I've seen my STL like 3 times in a year.. The Hell.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 14, 2013)

our STL is LOD at least one shift a week (normally)


----------



## neversaynever (Nov 14, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not one to rush to say complain - but, I'd take this higher.
> ...





Well, i'd be vivid because I was livid!!


----------



## V 42 (Nov 14, 2013)

So is ours, but I never seem to get to work with her  I'm always coming in when she's leaving.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 14, 2013)

Cashier1: I wish we were busy so time would go by faster.
Cashier2: I'm always busy.
C1: huh?
C2: I find stuff to do so I'm always busy so the time goes by faster.  I don't wait for them to find me stuff to do.
C1: *silence*

Cashier 2, this is why I love seeing your name on the schedule when I work.  I can count on you to know what has to. Be done and you do it, making my shift generally a whole lot easier.  So thank you for everything you do and the good giggle of overhearing that conversation.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Nov 14, 2013)

To that one ETL:
My PCCI was submitted two weeks ago and you've delivered every other TL that reports to you their quarterly review. What gives? Nice to see nothing has changed!


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 14, 2013)

BackroomDayside said:


> Your STL is LOD sometimes? I've seen my STL like 3 times in a year.. The Hell.





babytrees said:


> our STL is LOD at least one shift a week (normally)





V 42 said:


> So is ours, but I never seem to get to work with her  I'm always coming in when she's leaving.



I rarely see my STL during the week because I don't open that often, but she is part of the weekend LOD rotation.


----------



## IHeartCarts (Nov 15, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Cashier1: I wish we were busy so time would go by faster.
> Cashier2: I'm always busy.
> C1: huh?
> C2: I find stuff to do so I'm always busy so the time goes by faster.  I don't wait for them to find me stuff to do.
> ...



what exactly is Cashier 2 doing?


----------



## babytrees (Nov 15, 2013)

I finally heard the power hour crud over the weekend. Either our ETL's misunderstood the directions of power hour or they decided it wouldn't work for "everybody" vibing the guests for an hour the way corporate wanted....but it was still a pain to hear.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 16, 2013)

IHeartCarts said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Cashier1: I wish we were busy so time would go by faster.
> ...



Zoning, collecting re-shop and hangers, One Spot, cleaning - even at the checklanes, there's always something to do when it's not busy.

I've been involved in that conversation with a few other cashiers. I've always been #2.


----------



## Super (Nov 16, 2013)

To that brand new TM: I know things were difficult today and you looked very confused and exhausted after your day of learning the front lanes and shadowing. Good luck to you and don't forget





*In Yourself Always*


----------



## oath2order (Nov 16, 2013)

To the team member who taught me how to do researches: Thank you. Now I can finally tell the guests that we're "putting an order in" when something is out of stock. If it makes them feel better, I'm happy. Thank you.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 16, 2013)

To the backroom TM who stepped up & help run the push of the food truck today. Thank you. You made my insane morning at least a little bit easier.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 18, 2013)

To that one backroom TL: Honestly, I'm not sure how you are still here. You have pissed off about every TL and most of the ETL's recently. I have never seen the one ETL as mad as I have yesterday when he found out you blatantly ignored his directions. You may have been with the company for 7 years, but you clearly can't handle a pfresh store. I know  myself and a fair amount of TMs have lost any and all respect for you. Get your act together or leave and make our lives easier.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 18, 2013)

To that TM who got bumped up to GSA for Q4: It sure went to your head fast & your attitude with it. 
The only thing more interesting will be to see how quick it fades when you're bumped back down afterwards & you WILL be bumped back down if all the current comments are any indication.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 18, 2013)

I had 2 really bad shifts with new team members, so much so that I had to take some time to calm down so I didn't reveal too much.

to the newly transferred over to sl from hl....you actually rock at your job but you are going to be a trouble maker in that the girls love talking to you instead of even attempting to look like they are doing their job.
to the midday team the first shift....I know we were slammed up front but less than a cart of reshop being done in 3 hours between 3 of you is ridiculous.
to the closing team that first shift....good golly, miss molly!! Except one (more on that one in a bit) you all are absolutely no good. One of the three of you had taken it upon yourself to have a split shift and no real training but that doesn't give you a right to be such a bitch, especially when I was trying to help you. You also didn't even complete even one of your assigned areas, the easiest grouping in softlines. So easy that I finished it the night before in 3 hours....and I made sure to zone the panty bins and yoga pant wall properly. Plus, you were continually spotted in toys and electronics. Last time I checked they were not softlines but your boyfriend is over there. 
 #2 I have absolutely hated seeing your name under softlines on the grid since you were "lent" to softlines months ago...I think they don't want you over in hardlines but can't find any real reason to let you go (they have no spine) but you don't zone well and do absolutely no reshop and you are constantly anywhere but your area. 

#3 first off my name is Ms. Babytrees not Ms B.....if you notice in our store it is used as a sign of respect to say Ms. full name. I only use it for 4 co-workers because they are my elders and so deserving of the respect. When you say Ms. B to me it seems you are being disrespectful. We had a discussion not too long ago about you needing to pick up the pace and actually zone your areas properly....so glad (not!)you went in the opposite direction. But what you did the first shift was so much better than the second one. 
That second shift...midday was much better in that they actually reshopped a lot and prepped for the closing team fairly well. 
I had #1 and #3 again to close, I realize that the phone is not your forte #3 but you are the only one trained to cover my break (believe me I changed my breaks to only have you covering one) but I was gone less than 15 minutes and you totally screwed things up....I am hoping I don't get in trouble for your idiocy. You also mouthed off to the one tm who doesn't deserve it. Oh and Mr. AP who spent about an hour and a half back in men's talking to #3 no matter how much I tried reminding you both to do your jobs....there's a reason I call you and one of your cohorts Dumber and Dumberer.....you don't do your job and smart off to everybody. 
#1 if you haven't had any training as the operator DON'T answer the phone....and what the hell were you doing back there anyway? No reason to be back there except you were chatting with #3. 

To the one TM who was with me for all 3 of my last 3 shifts....YOU ROCK!! No reason for #3 to go off on you at all. You are working when you have really only told a few people about your chronic condition. Not only have you zoned the worst area (in our store RTW) to almost perfection but you have left no reshop. There is a reason I have no problem making sure our ETL's know how good you are and help you with the things that are difficult for you to do when you are in the midst of a flare up of your condition.

to the one TM who called out for the last shift....thank you. Not only because it is getting awkward working with you because of the crap you are pulling on me outside of work but also because they were able to get one of my favorite sub's in your place. She also works her tail off and does both a great zone and reshop.

Hey #1 and #3....not only are these two tm's your elders but they run circles around you in productivity.

geesh...sorry for the rant....I am actually hoping none of our seasonals make it through Christmas. Except maybe one.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 18, 2013)

To the CTL, who was covering electronics lunch today, you are a moron.  If something is street dated for the 25th, that means we cannot sell it.  You had NO business pulling the item from the back room and telling the guest that the system might let them buy it, but no guarantees.  That meant the rest of us had to deal with the angry guest who thought you said that you knew it was street dated but she could buy it anyway.  Get. A. Clue!


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 19, 2013)

To the logistics leaders: PLEASE get it together. Scheduling a bare bones crew for p-fresh trucks when we are getting the biggest trucks of the year is the dumbest thing you all have done. I am ONE PERSON. I understand that as a PA that p-fresh is my responsibility, but I can not push half of p-fresh (which was very empty) at once. And turkeys were low too, but couldn't get to those cause god forbid you give me a big enough team to get the truck done in one day. (Not kidding, we are lucky to get through a truck in one day. Next week we have trucks on Tuesday & Wednesday due to Thanksgiving, I may die.)


----------



## daninnj (Nov 20, 2013)

A big thanks to the ETL SL who promised a guest 50 turkeys without telling anyone else AND without requiring an official order from them. Of course the LOD vibed in and made me get all the turkeys, but that's gonna really screw us up. I expect a nastygram from corp hitting the store's inbox soon.


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hopefully they charged them the bulk pricing too.  If buying a bulk order (5 or more), the turkeys are the normal price per pound.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 20, 2013)

daninnj said:


> A big thanks to the ETL SL who promised a guest 50 turkeys without telling anyone else AND without requiring an official order from them. Of course the LOD vibed in and made me get all the turkeys, but that's gonna really screw us up. I expect a nastygram from corp hitting the store's inbox soon.



Hm. Same thing happened with us. ETL said ok, my CTL made the woman at least put something in writing. Think we finally ordered the extras yesterday. Glad I'm not in for the next truck.


----------



## daninnj (Nov 20, 2013)

sigma7 said:


> Hopefully they charged them the bulk pricing too.  If buying a bulk order (5 or more), the turkeys are the normal price per pound.



Nope, they got them for the price as if they were individual.


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 20, 2013)

Some ETLs need to learn how to read.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 20, 2013)

To my TL: Thank you for recognizing the fact that I was running around working my ass off all day. Thank you for taking the time to say a simple "Thanks for all your hard work". The little things like that go a long way when so many people just expect that level of work.


----------



## neversaynever (Nov 20, 2013)

To the entire team I worked with today.... Sorry I was out of sorts, by the time I clocked put and got home I was in full fledge migraine mode. I really should have gone home the hour before


----------



## antivibe (Nov 20, 2013)

neversaynever said:


> V 42 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally agree with both of you. I've tried requesting change many times, though, and they'll just come over and tell me they can't give me any.
> ...



I had this issue today. The GSTL told me to wait ten minutes because she was busy. I told her to take her time and that I would just give the guests extra change.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 20, 2013)

neversaynever said:


> To the entire team I worked with today.... Sorry I was out of sorts, by the time I clocked put and got home I was in full fledge migraine mode. I really should have gone home the hour before



That sucks. Sorry you had to go through that.
Take care of yourself, I understand how you feel.
In my case the migraines can lead to other things far worse but just the headache is bad enough.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 20, 2013)

To that one TM, thanks for terming yourself today by walking out in the middle of your shift.  I have no idea what happened, but I'm just glad I don't have to deal with your know-it-all, bossy attitude behind guest services anymore!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2013)

*me hands RG a cold beer & one of Annie's cookies*


----------



## neversaynever (Nov 21, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> > To the entire team I worked with today.... Sorry I was out of sorts, by the time I clocked put and got home I was in full fledge migraine mode. I really should have gone home the hour before
> ...


Thanks, my cocktail of meds kicked in and after going to sleep early, I found myself wide awake and feeling good about midnight.... thankfully I was only awake until about 2am so I'm not dragging today (which totally triggers issues).

I should have known when I was insanely jealous of all the people buying sudafed yesterday I should have bought some earlier along with some caffeine and tried to avoid the issue. Oh well, hindsight. I haven't had to deal with this while working since they are something "new". We had visitors and so everyone on edge and it wasn't the time say I felt like crap, but in fairness to my guests, next time I won't try to suck it up.

I'm sure they think I was a total disaster yesterday though.....


----------



## GSTLAiswhattheycallme (Nov 22, 2013)

To those team members who are cashiers please do not call me over if you think your belt is broken, how about you check to see if its on first.


----------



## neversaynever (Nov 22, 2013)

To the one team member that keeps refusing to let me go work on my computer training.... Thanks. My learning plan is due today, I work 4 hours, it's probably not enough to finish.... And now I keep stressing over it while attempting to go to sleep.

Great.


----------



## GSTLAiswhattheycallme (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh same here. It took me like 2 weeks to do a learning plan.


----------



## sher (Nov 22, 2013)

To that cashier, I don't have time for your stupid jokes if I'm on a 15. I just want my gatorade! This cashier likes to be all "oh, the team member discount doesn't work at this register. Oh, I can't take this bill. Oh, I'm closed now, no team members on this register" and it's soooo effing annoying. I just want to sit in silence*** in the breakroom with a snack. Sheesh.


***silence because our cable box is broken. And before that happened, we went weeks without tv because the bill wasn't paid lol. Once the bill was paid, we had 2 days of tv before someone got the power button stuck.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 22, 2013)

sher said:


> To that cashier, I don't have time for your stupid jokes if I'm on a 15. I just want my gatorade! This cashier likes to be all "oh, the team member discount doesn't work at this register. Oh, I can't take this bill. Oh, I'm closed now, no team members on this register" and it's soooo effing annoying. I just want to sit in silence*** in the breakroom with a snack. Sheesh.
> 
> ***silence because our cable box is broken. And before that happened, we went weeks without tv because the bill wasn't paid lol. Once the bill was paid, we had 2 days of tv before someone got the power button stuck.



End of October-ish? Yeah, went two weeks with nothing but DIY and the country music station (and all those lousy infomercials) because our satellite bill hadn't been paid.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Nov 22, 2013)

TIL Some of you have a breakroom with channels on the tv. We get two. Always.
Matlock or Let's Make A Deal.


----------



## sher (Nov 22, 2013)

We didn't get DIY or country music... or maybe we just never discovered it. Just a bouncing DirecTV logo and if we tried to change the channel, a message about how we weren't subscribed before the bouncing started. I'd sit in there and watch for the logo to hit the corner. It never did.


----------



## Kroneru (Nov 22, 2013)

To that team member who I asked to pull the last Caf of the day while I did space management in receiving, you've completely proven how unreliable you are. You had 1 hour to pull a 39 minute Caf with 24 batches. Over half an hour later and you still had 17 batches in the pda. The TL and ETL's face didn't look to happy when they heard those details. 

Seriously dude, 



Spoiler


----------



## oath2order (Nov 23, 2013)

To the two overnight team members who get the store about two hours early, stop fucking hogging the TV with your damn sports games. I'm tired of fucking football and basketball.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Nov 24, 2013)

Warning. Incoming Rant.
Dear new guy at work,
First off you should know that I am 100% fluent in sarcasm. I love it. It is my native tongue. I am the first to join in on snarky statements when they are called for and when they are not. Nevertheless, I find your so-called humorous cynicism to be worthless on a number of levels. You are not humorous. You are an angry spiteful little man whose statements are not witty. They are not helpful. They are petulant and undermine the morale of the very workforce that keeps you employed. The only attention you gain with your passive aggressive asides is the kind of attention one gives to a mosquito shortly before it is smashed to bits. I hope your lack of maturity and self restraint soon causes you to say something completely asinine directly to a supervisor or to a guest/customer and you find yourself out on your ass. Of course, since we work at a giant gossip column, this rant will probably find its way to you and you will undoubtedly assume that my discontentment with your general existence is somehow due to one of several characteristics protected by Equal Opportunity Employment. I assure you it is not. It's not that I do not like you because of some sort of personal characteristic that you have elevated to some chief governing attribute. I dislike you because you are an asshole. Don't expect politeness from me. Henceforth, I merely tolerate your existence.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 24, 2013)

To that one P-Fresh TM: Cease thy condescension, thou spongy sheep-biting miscreant.


----------



## lovecats (Nov 24, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one P-Fresh TM: Cease thy condescension, thou spongy sheep-biting miscreant.



I love this, "thou spongy sheep-biting miscreant":spiteful:.  Never heard this one before.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 24, 2013)

lovecats said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > To that one P-Fresh TM: Cease thy condescension, thou spongy sheep-biting miscreant.
> ...



Go to Google and search for "Shakespearean insults." I had a lot of fun with them in English class in high school. I would post a link to the site if I were on my computer and not my iPod.

EDIT - Here's the link: http://www.pangloss.com/seidel/shake_rule.html


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 24, 2013)

To the not-so-new cashier: You know that I work right across from the lanes. 
What you DON'T know is that I used to be a GSA/specialist for quite some time so when you kept flubbing up during my last transaction & I offered you suggestions DON'T give me attitude. 
And yeh, I'm gonna stand there & check my receipt because I knew you DIDN'T know wtf you were doing.


----------



## Wickedwife42 (Nov 24, 2013)

To my amazing team- sorry the f*%#ing dishwasher keeps breaking right during he holidays! Suck!


----------



## artforoxygen (Nov 24, 2013)

To my overnight ETL: Thank you for genuinely sounding concerned when I called in at 5:30am for my 3pm shift and for understanding what the hell I was saying through the tears.
To my actual ETL: Thank you for your condolence's and understanding. Because of you guys being so caring, my drive home was much less stressful than it could have been.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm sorry for whatever happened, AfO


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ditto.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## babytrees (Nov 24, 2013)

aww, art I am so sorry for whatever happened.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 24, 2013)

To artforoxygen: I'm sorry for your loss. Sending prayers in your direction.

To that one new electronics TM: I'm sorry they didn't give you double coverage tonight and that I was your "back-up.". Seriously, you know electronics better than I do, and you're brand new.

To that one TL: Thank you for understanding why I didn't get toys zoned...or even remotely close to decent.

To those two new hardlines TMs: Thank you for helping me in toys. We didn't come close to finishing, but the aisles you helped with looked amazing, and I really appreciated it. You two provide very good guest service and have excellent work ethics, and I hope there's a chance you two get hired on.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 25, 2013)

Art: My deepest condolences.


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Nov 25, 2013)

To my dumb ETL:

Thanks for getting mad at me when I told you that we are, in fact, price matching the 4-day ad and telling me "oh no we aren't!" Then thanks for allowing me to get yelled by a guest because the AD stated the 4-day sale was price matchable. And after you MySupported it, thanks for giving ALL the credit when you announced that there was a mistake and we are matching the 4-day sale.

Also.

Thanks for the lack of support as I tried to deal with the lady who always tries to coupon fraud us. I'm sure AP will appreciate you accommodating a guest whom they have told to leave several times for coupon issues (and promptly dismissing me when I tried to tell you she's up to no good). And also thanks for telling her, "well, it doesn't matter what you buy, we still get credit for all coupons scanned."


----------



## Kroneru (Nov 25, 2013)

To that Flow TM who briefly looked through a full tub of Pull, put a Backstock clip on it, and proceeded to put it back on the line. 



Spoiler


----------



## V 42 (Nov 25, 2013)

To half the team I worked with tonight: Seriously, why were you all so grumpy? Especially with other team members who did nothing wrong.

To the other half of the team: I'm sorry you had to deal with the grumpy ones, I don't know why they decided to take it out on all of you. I hope I made some of you feel a little better.


----------



## sher (Nov 26, 2013)

To the person who decided that we should have a weekly list of who might hit overtime, what happened to privacy?

Same question to the person who decided the paper schedules on the board are a great idea. I'm sick of my coworkers coming to me to say "you don't work on ___day, so you should take my hours/we can switch/[other swap arrangement]." I feel like there's a better way to do this.


----------



## wageslave1138 (Nov 26, 2013)

sher said:


> To the person who decided that we should have a weekly list of who might hit overtime, what happened to privacy?
> 
> Same question to the person who decided the paper schedules on the board are a great idea. I'm sick of my coworkers coming to me to say "you don't work on ___day, so you should take my hours/we can switch/[other swap arrangement]." I feel like there's a better way to do this.



while the overtime listing is a bit odd, the full store schedule isn't. no one is going to hand you a sealed envelope with your schedule enclosed like a confidential document.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 26, 2013)

Our store posted both the OT and schedule as SOP.
I guess it's what your used to.


----------



## sher (Nov 26, 2013)

I knew it was normal haha. I just think it sucks that I have TMs coming to me who know my schedule better than I do. Most of the time I'm pretty good at saying no, but sometimes, I have a moment of weakness. Now that you said the envelope thing, though, I think they could just give you a schedule with the next two weeks with your paystub/checks, but then I don't get a paper check, so maybe not.

Macy's does it all online... or you can print it out from the registers if you're "old school" and need it on a sheet of paper. There was no user error for me with that. I've written my sched down from Target and had days moved over one and such. I've forgotten to write it down before, too. Before working here, I just kinda assumed a large company like Target would do it online.


----------



## antivibe (Nov 26, 2013)

sher said:


> I just think it sucks that I have TMs coming to me who know my schedule better than I do.



I have a handful of team members who practically memorize my schedule, it's strange but it doesn't bother me. I used to work with a lady who would always 
compare her total weekly hours and compare them to mine. She would throw a fit if I had more hours than her.

I always have conversations that go something like this 

Me: Damn, I can't remember what time I'm scheduled for tomorrow.
TM: Oh, you're scheduled 3-10 in electronics. I checked the schedule.

TM: Whoa did you check the schedule? You're scheduled for 41 hours!

TM: What are you doing tomorrow?
Me: I don't know, probably _____
TM: Tomorrow is your day off. I checked the schedule.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 26, 2013)

That's a bit creepy, Anti. I've checked people's schedules before, but that's when they say they'll take a shift for me, and I'm making sure they can, or a friend and I will compare schedules to see when we're working at the same time. I've never checked on someone's just to check on it, though.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 26, 2013)

If it's happening constantly, I'd mention it to HR. 
Probably nothing they can do about it (posting) but, given privacy concerns, they should be aware that TM info is being abused.
What if a female TM broke up with someone friends with another TM? If the ex decided to confront her it wouldn't be too much problem for ex's TM buddy to look up her schedule.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 26, 2013)

The only time I check people's schedules is if I'm in the schedule app on the PDA, because I get curious as to who I work with the next day.


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Nov 26, 2013)

To several TMs today, thank you so much for offering warmth and a cover to keep us dry during today's alarm insanity. You deserved all the free coffee in the world.


----------



## softlinesAngel (Nov 27, 2013)

To that "amazing" ETL, honestly I am really surprised that I didn't just up and leave sunday after you pushed my buttons so much that I ended up back talking you which in return only allowed you to get the upper hand and yell at me on the floor in lingerie. You already knew that I was exhausted from starting at 6am, in regards to having one TM walk ad by themselves....I've been there and done that MANY TIMES FOR THREE MONTHS STRAIGHT! Not that big of a deal. You have no people skills, you don't understand your own team and yet you want to run a store...god help who ever is under you.


----------



## softlinesAngel (Nov 27, 2013)

sher said:


> To the person who decided that we should have a weekly list of who might hit overtime, what happened to privacy?
> 
> Same question to the person who decided the paper schedules on the board are a great idea. I'm sick of my coworkers coming to me to say "you don't work on ___day, so you should take my hours/we can switch/[other swap arrangement]." I feel like there's a better way to do this.



We have always had an OT list. 

As for checking schedules, I'll admit I check to see who I am working with during the week. However the reason being is my softlines closing team (for the floor) consists of me, the new girl (who is basically available monday, friday, and every other weekend) and one TL. Everyone else on my team is either morning only or weekends only. So I like to know who is helping me out during the week. Other wise it's only to see if someone is able to pick up a shift for me.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 27, 2013)

I check schedules every once in awhile because of the other FRO.....I was really curious who was going to cover the fitting room black thursday/friday before me (I close it). The fitting room will probably be a cluster of a mess when I get there.


----------



## sher (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't have a problem with people looking at the next day in the pda to see who they work with. I almost never want anyone's shifts, so when people come and they're telling me my days off, I... I just don't like it haha. I don't look in the pda if I'm off. I don't care who's there. I'm just happy that I won't be.

omg... I also don't like when they announce call-outs and lates over the walkie. My dept probably needs to know, but the whole store doesn't.

You ever hate someone so much that everything they do just starts to annoy you, even if it's something completely normal to do? I think I'm feeling that for Target now.


----------



## BusyBee (Nov 27, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> IHeartCarts said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...


I don't know why people think that all a cashier should do is check people out. They should rename it "frontend TM" to dispel that idea. There is always, I'll repeat always work to do stocking and zoning the registers and frontend. Some days I feel like a babysitter constantly nagging/reminding cashiers to stay busy between guests. Many times those few minutes are the only times we have to do all our other tasks. Even worse than the regular cashiers are other teams who have a cashier shift. As a GSTL I greatly appreciate the cashier#2's.


----------



## BusyBee (Nov 27, 2013)

party09 said:


> GSTL- I dont need  you coming up behind me and questioning me "did I ask about the red card?" or " Did you tell them about the service plans." You don't know how annoying that gets, and to that same GSTL, we are not freaking car salesman so if the guest says NO the first time dont go on a pitching spree to convince them to change their mind.



Annoying or not, it's our job. Ask every guest and drive for results. As GSTL I don't have to double check the cashiers I hear doing they're job. Not to be mean but try to understand the pressure is coming from far above the GSTL and it is a core role for All TM's.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 27, 2013)

To whomever decided it was a good idea to have a bare bones crew this morning: go jump of a cliff. All I have to say.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 28, 2013)

to all ..."things can only get better"  it's an 80s song by i think by Howard Jones.

just remember this weekend should be well over staffed throughout the store.
If TMs in other areas are not doing anything and you get busy pushing that c&s truck call a LOD and demand to send them over to help push your massive PFresh truck !!

they don't need 13 backroom TMs to pull CAFs, flexable fullfillment or help with guest to their car with TVs. And there should be no need for guest first, there will be enough cashiers scheduled.


----------



## Stor (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm sorry that I'm still a newbie to the store and I'm sorry for asking multiple questions and sorry for being careful but I would appreciate if the attitude would be toned down a bit. You never treated me right as a customer either when I needed assistance. You always seemed bothered when anyone interrupts your down time. I don't know if you're tired of your job or something but I would appreciate if you can treat me and the other new team members better. You're very intimidating and my views about the store are changing. With the holidays coming up, being a little more supporting would be nice.


----------



## Backroom81 (Nov 30, 2013)

To the opening team:  Thanks for ignoring my advice and not dropping any manual CAFs this morning.  I loved seeing a 14 hour pull time for the 12s when I punched in.  Thanks for ignoring my advice and not placing pallets at the ends of the toys, housewares, and domestics aisles.  No s--- you're out of tubs/flats.

It's not like I was a backroom TL for 6 years or anything.  I don't know what I'm talking about whatsoever.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 30, 2013)

To my TL: Thanks for letting me take my first break early on Thursday night so I wouldn't pass out. Not hydrating enough was my own stupid fault, but you were genuinely concerned for my well-being. Thank you.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Nov 30, 2013)

You were my trainer when I first started and you were so nice and would follow up to see how I was doing. Then you started getting really mean and grumpy every time I saw you.  I wondered what I had done, but I noticed you started doing it to all the other team members you trained as well.  I don't understand why you would act all sweet then act like you don't care after the first week.  So many people have gotten annoyed at you for doing this... 

I know we all have those days, but it shouldn't be everyday.  You should take the time to say "Hi!" back instead of just ignoring people who greet you.  You have acted so rude since after those first few weeks, that I now see who you truly are.  You have lost my respect in the last few months because of the way you treat people.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 30, 2013)

To the GSA, thank you for pulling the other girl out of guest service and putting her on the lanes.  Her stupidity and bossiness is not a combination I can put up with in close quarters for long periods of time.  Frankly, if you wouldn't have separated us, redeye's degreaser would have been needed....

To that on TM....you are not an ETL, LOD, or AP.  Turn off your damn Walkie in the break room.


----------



## Baristar (Nov 30, 2013)

To my "coworkers":

My Starbucks TL worked her ass off before opening on Thanksgiving Day to prepare ingredients and stock you all up for Black Friday morning. When the two of us showed up at 3 p.m. Black Friday, JACK SHIT was prepared for us as the store got packed. All my TL could say was "See how they take care of us?"

Luckily, the two of you left Starbucks to work at other places, because you all are terrible employees, and annoying and righteous as hell. When one of you came over during your PFresh shift to talk about how great it was working there, and how you all sang Christmas songs and had fun all morning, I could barely look at you.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 1, 2013)

To that one ETL: Every time I hear your voice on the walkie (especially when you're talking about Red Cards), it makes me want to kill people throw Dysons and iPads into the compactor. Please stop talking.


----------



## sambr (Dec 1, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> To whomever decided it was a good idea to have a bare bones crew this morning: go jump of a cliff. All I have to say.



^agreed !


----------



## sambr (Dec 1, 2013)

To that one TM: why are you so grumpy with me. i have been nothing but nice to you and you really make working with you not fun just frustrating. all you have been is snotty and mean you are at least 10 years older than me its time to start acting like an adult. this is not high school if you have a proublem with me come talk to me so we can figure it out LIKE ADULTS!


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 1, 2013)

Look, I am the one running the lanes tonight, you are cashiering. That means I am holding the break out and I am the one sending cashiers on their breaks/lunches. I can do my damn job. I cannot have someone else sending cashiers on their breaks when it isn't time for them to go. I wasn't being sarcastic...you can have the break out and run the lanes.  No? Then let me do it and shut up.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 1, 2013)

Baristar said:


> To my "coworkers":
> Luckily, the two of you left Starbucks to work at other places, because you all are terrible employees, and annoying and righteous as hell. When one of you came over during your PFresh shift to talk about how great it was working there, and how you all sang Christmas songs and had fun all morning, I could barely look at you.


Need degreaser?


----------



## Baristar (Dec 1, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Baristar said:
> 
> 
> > To my "coworkers":
> ...



To spray in that woman's face, maybe. She came over today and told me that a drink I had made her tasted "awful," all with that righteous smirk. She's SUPER religious, so I almost wanted to reply asking if Jesus would want her to say something so rude. I managed to hold my tongue.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 1, 2013)

Baristar said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > Baristar said:
> ...



You should have told her it tasted that way because you put something 'special' in it for her.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 1, 2013)

Something along the lines of:
"Y'know, I used to wonder what we'd do without you & now I know: we got better."
Best delivered with a cheesy smile.


----------



## Baristar (Dec 1, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Something along the lines of:
> "Y'know, I used to wonder what we'd do without you & now I know: we got better."
> Best delivered with a cheesy smile.



When she worked at SB, her attitude was that she was single-handedlly holding the place together. All of the TMs newer than her lived in fear of her because she would berate us constantly for things she said we did wrong. And she just made comments behind the backs of the TMs older than her.


----------



## V 42 (Dec 1, 2013)

To that one TM: I really hate working with you, and apparently, so does everyone else who's forced to work under you, judging from the comments other TMs have made to me when I'm frustrated with you. And I notice that whenever you're in C block, we have to 'blitz' half of it for a solid half hour, and usually when someone else is working it, we do it as well, but whenever _I_ work C block, you pretend it doesn't exist, or you pull me out halfway through and send me somewhere else, then you complain at the end of my shift about how bad it looks.


----------



## Kroneru (Dec 2, 2013)

Kroneru said:


> To that team member who I asked to pull the last Caf of the day while I did space management in receiving, you've completely proven how unreliable you are. You had 1 hour to pull a 39 minute Caf with 24 batches. Over half an hour later and you still had 17 batches in the pda. The TL and ETL's face didn't look to happy when they heard those details.
> 
> Seriously dude,
> 
> ...



Congrats, you did it again. By the time I had clocked in, secured equipment, and entered the backroom it was 1:40pm with 20 batches left. You and the *relatively* new guy couldn't pull an hour and twenty minute caf. The new guy, can't blame to much. As for you, the brunt of the blame comes down on you for a) Not calling the LOD for help and b) slacking off. Don't deny it. New guy is a slow learner, you're just... slow. TL was not a happy camper, especially when he walked down the 100s and saw pull all down the hall because you two were inept enough to not grab some repacks beforehand.

Excluding all the minute details, we missed the caf by a minute or so. To which our TL properly responded with a "FUCK!" that echoed done the backroom and later disclosed to me he was writing you up. Slack of on me once, shame on me. Slack off on TL and you're sol & gwf. I hope it registers this time 



Spoiler


----------



## StackerMistress (Dec 2, 2013)

To that one LOD and closing TL:  Thank you so, soooo much for not bothering to push any seasonal last night.  I really appreciated constantly being called for Christmas lights that I knew were already sitting on the line for hours.  I'm sure glad you decided that the paper and diaper pulls were far more urgent.  I bet the girl working a 14 hour shift was really pleased that you gave all the seasonal pulls to her to work through.  /sarcasm


----------



## IHeartCarts (Dec 2, 2013)

anyone else find it funny RG was complaining about someone else being bossy?


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 2, 2013)

Umm...there's a huge difference between being bossy and running the lanes.  I was quite serious when I told the other GSA that he was welcome to take the break out and run with it.  I certainly felt no compulsion to do it.  But if you have a second person sending people on breaks and lunches outside of the times that have already been set, you end up short cashiers and doing extra work you shouldn't have to do.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 2, 2013)

IHeartCarts said:


> anyone else find it funny RG was complaining about someone else being bossy?


Ermmm......nope.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 2, 2013)

Baristar said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > Something along the lines of:
> ...



I'd have been singing "Ding dong, the witch is dead!" whenever she walked by.


----------



## Backroom81 (Dec 3, 2013)

To my entire team (especially the TL), I would love to know what the hell you did yesterday morning.  Judging by the 30+ carts/tubs/flats of backstock, it obviously wasn't backstocking.  Judging by the 8 or so instocks EXFs still in the gun at 7pm, it wasn't pulling priority pulls.  Judging by the complaints of grocery, it wasn't pulling POGs for the floor.  It sure wasn't the audit batch either.

At this point, I almost wish I was TL again so I could light some fires under people's asses.  I'm tired of the floor coming to me to take care of things rather than our ACTUAL TL.  I'm tired of hearing "well, it's 4th quarter what do you expect?" as some kind of excuse.  Yes, it's the holidays and not everything is going to get done but I damn well expect to see SOMETHING accomplished.  Oh you got the CAFs done on time?  Congratufuckinglations on 3 people pulling 1.5 hours worth of pulls in less than an hour.  Let me go write you a Vibe card telling you to do better than that.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 3, 2013)

To the LOD today...when I step in and tell you not to allow the return, I get a bit uneasy when I see the look in your eyes as you debate whether you'd rather tick off the "guest" or me.  Had you gone any further with that return, ap had just walked in the door and they would have been called over to stop you.  Glad you decided to grow a pair and side with me.

Backstory....I was covering guest services lunch, and ended up with a huge back up.  I was calling around to every other store for a guest looking for a product that we apparently don't carry.  The LOD finally responds to my begging for back up.  As I'm watching this line form, I notice two separate people in line with iPad returns.  This is trouble, and something I knew I needed to watch.

(The entire time this goes down, I'm on hold with another store):

Guest steps up to return iPad.  I can't see the receipt from where I'm at, so I let the LOD scan the receipt and the iPad.  As soon as he scanned the iPad, I could see the screen where it asks for the price.  Meaning that it had just been purchased today at another Spot.  I stick my head over, check the receipt, and sure enough, the iPad was paid for half in cash and half on a gift card.  I immediately inform them both that we cannot complete the return at our store until the next day.  Needless to say, the guest is NOT happy because he's now tied up a couple of hundred dollars in cash that he can't get back (plus the gift card amount he was trying to get back in cash by coming to our store).  I nicely pointed out that the return could be processed today down at the Spot where the purchase was from.  He really didn't like that (he knew I was on to him).  Finally the LOD, after eyeing me and watching this decided to agree with me.  So both him (and his buddy in line with the other iPad) quietly left, their little scam not working.

I'm just glad I was on hold forever with the other store, so I could chase these guys off.  But sheesh, if we let one go through, they'll all be at our doorstep trying the same thing.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 3, 2013)

RG, you're as sharp as my knives 
GTC to you!


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 3, 2013)

Heh, I had one in a couple of weeks ago that was bought on the same day, different store with a traveler's check.  I declined the return.  He wanted to know how soon he could return it.  I smiled innocently at him and told him as soon as the traveler's check cleared.  Needless to say, that was the LAST thing he wanted to hear.  Then I promptly turned in the store information to ap so they could make a phone call to the original store.  :good:


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 3, 2013)

"...as soon as the traveler's check cleared...."
Lord, that's a riot....


----------



## HardlinesFour (Dec 3, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Guest steps up to return iPad.  I can't see the receipt from where I'm at, so I let the LOD scan the receipt and the iPad.  As soon as he scanned the iPad, I could see the screen where it asks for the price.  Meaning that it had just been purchased today at another Spot.  I stick my head over, check the receipt, and sure enough, the iPad was paid for half in cash and half on a gift card.



Make sure AP knows about the situation, and notify them if they come back into your store. More than likely, there using fake cash, and than hitting up nearby stores, to cash out there fraudulently purchased items. Typically, we can't stop them from making purchases, but we can get optimal video of them, and notify every store in the region. IC can and has gotten Secret Service involved too, before...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 3, 2013)

Score one for rg, Guest zero!


----------



## sher (Dec 3, 2013)

To that one etl, I get that you wanna give [hl tm] 40 hours, but it's kinda not fair to give [hl tm] softlines hours when I'm only 2 hours away from 40... and [new sl tm] has 40 hours. It's not faaaair. *throws temper tantrum*

I'm being a baby.


To my etl sl, thaank you for not being a dick and for acknowledging that I have useful qualities/skills. Backstory: One of my TLs only ever mentions things I'm doing wrong. I'm sure there are things I'm doing right, because well, I'm not jobless, but I was always questioning things because she only ever criticizes, so my confidence was taking a bit of a dive. Don't think she's ever heard of the compliment sandwich lol.


----------



## neversaynever (Dec 4, 2013)

To the one in charge today.....

()(*&^(&*()*$)#(*((#&$HYFJ*(8#*D#)(R


Why day after day do you normally have to prove that guest correct when she declared you a B the other night?!?!


To the rest of the team - well, I was prepared to stay until 6pm. Sorry! 

I'd also like to actually learn more - but keep getting stymied and pushed aside by the one above. Thanks for helping me when you can - I hope you guys know I feel basically useless and I'm sorry about it.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 4, 2013)

To pretty much the entire team tonight (mostly seasonal TMs): When there's a phone call or a callbox goes off, please respond. Even if you're with a guest, let us know that you're unable to get the call so someone else can get it and we don't have to hear the LOD bitching about it. You have walkies; use them.

To that one cart attendant: What would possess you to think you could do your job without a walkie? :facepalm:


----------



## oath2order (Dec 5, 2013)

To the new guy on hardlines: I have been here for two years and not once complained to anybody about having to walk home 2 miles when I miss the bus. You live in my neighborhood. Your 90 day review is tomorrow. You bitch constantly about not missing your bus, and the ETL-HR says she'll make it so you don't have to close during the open until midnight times?

I really hope you don't make it past your 90 day review. You whine way too much.


----------



## doxie71 (Dec 5, 2013)

To those who closed at my store the other night: I'm so glad I wasn't there, I couldn't have dealt with the chaos that ensued that night. No CAF pusher (only 1 scheduled, they NCNS), and the closing cart attendant called off. Along with not having enough people there for how busy we have been lately. Props to all of you for doing the best you could.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Dec 5, 2013)

Story: Team member "A" asks  team member "B" to change shifts for the next three days to which he agreed. Team member has been working the morning shift but had to change his schedule due to his second job. 

 Team member "B" had the early morning shift for the next three days (the days team member "A" wants to swap). Team member "A" goes to ETL and ETL approves and says to come at a certain time, but not specifying if it was day time or night time. Team member "A" thought the ETL meant to come in at night time. 

Day one: Team member "B" comes in on time at Team member "A"'s old shift. However, Team member "A" does not show up for his shift in the morning and instead comes in the afternoon. In that morning, ETL says Team member "A" is a no call/no show. Team member "A" says he thought the ETL knew that he was to come in during the afternoon.

Fault on both individuals:

ETL should have made it clear that he meant to come in the morning not in the afternoon and team member "A" should have ask him to confirm the time to come in.


----------



## doxie71 (Dec 5, 2013)

To the ETL-LOG at my store. Learn how to do your damn job. You certainly don't act like you've been with the company for almost 15 years. You continually ask people to come in early to help with the trucks that your team can never get done, even though you have the most hours in the entire store. No wonder you've lost so many people in the past week. I don't blame them for leaving. Your TLs are almost all awful and can't handle the stress of holiday season either.


----------



## artforoxygen (Dec 5, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To pretty much the entire team tonight (mostly seasonal TMs): When there's a phone call or a callbox goes off, please respond. Even if you're with a guest, let us know that you're unable to get the call so someone else can get it and we don't have to hear the LOD bitching about it. You have walkies; use them.



You mean those like us aren't supposed to run around the store rampant to do it for them? What a novel idea. Seriously though, you have no idea how much this has been irritating me the last few shifts.


----------



## snoboy8999 (Dec 5, 2013)

To the new girl in hardlines: You were a tremendous help on Black Friday when everything was so messy in the backroom. I really hope they keep you past seasonal because as far as I know, you're one of the better seasonal hires.

To my superior: Thanks for having a bit of a sense of humor as of late. We've had our issues but maybe we're finally getting onto the same page.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 5, 2013)

to that one softlines seasonal tm....you will be lucky if you make it to Christmas. Your attitude sucks, your zone sucks, and you can't follow instructions worth crap, oh and your breaks are longer than they should be. 

to the other new/seasonal tm's...I doubt any of you but one(maybe one or two true seasonal...I haven't worked with many of them) are going to make it past 4th quarter. Just because you were hired under the regular hiring doesn't mean you automatically get a pass to go permanent...you are still under your 90 days.

to the tm who asked me why I wasn't a TL....heck if I know.

to the ETL's who upon hearing my plan thank you for already mourning me leaving. To my ETL....thank you for saying we would  work on it. (for personal reasons I will need to transfer(if I don't find another job)and I want to do it as a TL not a TM)


----------



## oath2order (Dec 6, 2013)

To the closing LOD: Calm down. I'm not getting a flu shot. I very rarely get sick. The closest I've becoming to being sick are my headaches.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 6, 2013)

For the love of Pete, whoever gave the directive that there should be no backstock for dollar spot needs to be strung up by their toes.  Now, whoever fills dollar spot just tosses things in willy-nilly on top of other things, making the entire area look bad and impossible to sell.  We now have an overflowing cart of dollar spot things we have taken off of the shelves so guests can get to the other products.  And we would have probably a second cart if the front end team had a chance to clean up the entire area.   It's bad enough straightening up the area after guests have been through.  But having to do double work after other team members have been through?!?  ARGH!!


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 6, 2013)

To that one team member: Could you please stop exclaiming "Jesus take the wheel" every five minutes?  It's annoying and makes me want to take whatever car we are supposedly in and drive it off a cliff.


----------



## doxie71 (Dec 6, 2013)

To the other HL TMs working today: Learn how to respond to things!!!!! I was getting just about every phone call & call for HL. I know you had walkies, I saw them. You all made me REALLY miss P-fresh today. That and being mobbed by guests in seasonal....


----------



## artforoxygen (Dec 6, 2013)

To the BR TM that I said wasn't a crappy seasonal hire, thanks for walking out 2 hours into your shift. People like you are a joke. It's your own fault for being in a difficult program at school and expecting retail to be easy.

To the BR TM that I was expecting to be fired: Thank you for the NCNS, I appreciate the extra hours, especially in my old workcenter. Glad to see you go.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 6, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> For the love of Pete, whoever gave the directive that there should be no backstock for dollar spot needs to be strung up by their toes.  Now, whoever fills dollar spot just tosses things in willy-nilly on top of other things, making the entire area look bad and impossible to sell.  We now have an overflowing cart of dollar spot things we have taken off of the shelves so guests can get to the other products.  And we would have probably a second cart if the front end team had a chance to clean up the entire area.   It's bad enough straightening up the area after guests have been through.  But having to do double work after other team members have been through?!?  ARGH!!



At my store, all the excess gets flexed. After a while, nothing is in the correct location anymore.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't mind flexing into empty spaces.  But flexing production top of other product just looks really bad, and makes it harder to sell.


----------



## sher (Dec 7, 2013)

To that one beverage vendor, I know that look, and I'm 100% okay with it since we are already dating in my imagination.

Prepare to be wooed.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 7, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> to the other hl tms working today: Learn how to respond to things!!!!! I was getting just about every phone call & call for hl. I know you had walkies, i saw them. You all made me really miss p-fresh today. That and being mobbed by guests in seasonal....



don't get me started on this omfg


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Dec 7, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Now, whoever fills dollar spot just tosses things in willy-nilly on top of other things, making the entire area look bad and impossible to sell.



I also hate this. It takes less than a minute to scan it with a pda to see where it actually goes. Or you could just familiarize yourself with the area for two minutes before throwing stuff around in places it doesn't go.  No place for the items? Clear a spot without many items in it and make it look nice (We do that at my store).


----------



## AwesomeO (Dec 7, 2013)

But in all fairness the PDA's at my store are a crap shoot.  Some work, most don't and the dollar spot is so close to the front door that the guests swamp you with questions.


----------



## neversaynever (Dec 7, 2013)

neversaynever said:


> To the one in charge today.....
> 
> ()(*&^(&*()*$)#(*((#&$HYFJ*(8#*D#)(R
> 
> ...



To that same one.... 

Really???? You told the ETL that my fill was slow and I should only work the counter when the other day we had SIX left to fill in baskets, had no empty baskets to use for anything... all because YOU had 120 to check?!?!?! SERIOUSLY???? AND I find out that you wanted me, the licensed tech working the counter because you had the unlicensed/uneducated/untrained guy there to fill that is faster... the one that was point blank told he COULD NOT FILL (illegal).

I get it, i'm new and not fast (yet), but your inability to check at the rate needed is not my fault... digging thru your pile of them to find the one to rush check when the guest shows up isn't fun. Not at all. And we do it every. single. time. we all work with you. 

Furthermore, if you had let me complete my friggin training plan as needed you might find I was a bit more useful. JUst because YOU learn by using the system, some of us learn differently.... 1-2 hours to finish the stupid PDX & INventory online training would do miracles for my usefulness.

Alas.... i'm going to be the scapegoat and have no illusions of staying past my 90 if you have a d*** thing to say about it.

Oh well, back to job hunting for something that works with my schedule better anyway - which is a shame, because I actually like the majority of my TMs and management. It could work well with my schedule (if I could work weekends... but since I can't enter crap that is out) and being 5 minutes from my house is great.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 7, 2013)

here's the latest smack my head (instead of what I really want to do, which is smack their head) interaction with my least favorite seasonal tm:

seasonal: It's really bad over here 
me: I know, it will only get worse
seasonal: no, like it's the worst I've ever seen it (working a whole 3 weeks with us)
me: it will get worse, I've been here 3 years it will be worse


----------



## sher (Dec 7, 2013)

To those early morning TMs (we don't have overnight anymore), if it doesn't fit, you must acquit. Wait, that's not right... if it doesn't fit, don't effing force it!! I shouldn't have to deal with an avalanche of slippers if I'm working on that damn slipper wall.

Also, eff the person who came up with the whole hanging shoes on a wall thing. Especially eff the person who decided some of the peghooks should hold multiple sizes (also applicable to baby socks and other gondola junk). The guests have to pull off all the ones in front (not always with the slippers, but with the baby socks/tights, they do) if they need the size in the back.. this makes it harder to keep this shit looking nice, because we all know they're not gonna put the ones they removed back on the hook. 

Omg, and same thing about all those racks that have 985 different styles on one rack. The baby pajamas and the JOY shit is the wooorst for that. We have licensed 2pc outfits and there's legit 9 different styles on one arm and it's next to one with 9 different licensed Ts on one arm. It's impossible to see what's even on the racks.


----------



## V 42 (Dec 8, 2013)

To that one LOD: What is with you and being such a bitch for the last week? Seriously, if two team members are working on sorting out reshops...guest services was insanely busy all night tonight, so the rest of us were sorting out reshops whenever a big cart came in, if we happened to be there...you don't need to butt in every time and demand they get back to work. And seriously, why were you hovering around guest services enough to do that, anyway? I'm sure you had other things you could have been doing.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 8, 2013)

babytrees said:


> here's the latest smack my head (instead of what I really want to do, which is smack their head) interaction with my least favorite seasonal tm:
> 
> seasonal: It's really bad over here
> me: I know, it will only get worse
> ...



I forgot to add.....asking the guest service TEAM MEMBER if it's okay for you to leave when our team lead is right there and even if it's just me (floor captain, or whatever the term is) is just dumb. You really make it hard for me/anyone other than your boyfriend to want to help you succeed/survive past Christmas.


----------



## see spot save (Dec 8, 2013)

babytrees said:


> here's the latest smack my head (instead of what  I really want to do, which is smack their head) interaction with my  least favorite seasonal tm:
> 
> seasonal: It's really bad over here
> me: I know, it will only get worse
> ...


^This.

To that one seasonal TM that works back of the line during unload, you've NCNS (I think) three times. Every time back of the line got  slammed and guess who got to deal with that. The last thing I want to hear  is you complaining about 600 boxes of backstock and asking other TMs  to leave their bays to help out. You're lucky you missed our first 4th quarter seasonal truck...your head might have exploded.

To the same TM, when I trained you I told you that you could use _one_ headphone. You have been wearing two for the last two weeks and I've told you multiple times to only use one. You can't hear me telling you that the boxes that fell off the line are push, you can't hear the unloaders calling for the next skate, you can't hear me telling you to not take more pallets.

To the rest of our seasonal TMs, the TL told everyone that if she wasn't around I was the one "in charge". I know what needs to get done, please do what I tell you.


----------



## neversaynever (Dec 8, 2013)

To the TM that NCNS and gave notice... thanks, I appreciate the hours.

To the TL that called to ask if I could work... thanks and happy to see you find me reliable to be your first choice to call - i bet that surprises you given our spat in October huh??

What can I say, poor single moms with flakey ex's need hours. Even with blisters on their feet! (on the top, from the tape I had on it - that band-air blister thing better be in the cupboard....)


----------



## researchr (Dec 8, 2013)

neversaynever said:


> To the TM that NCNS and gave notice... thanks, I appreciate the hours.
> 
> To the TL that called to ask if I could work... thanks and happy to see you find me reliable to be your first choice to call - i bet that surprises you given our spat in October huh??
> 
> What can I say, poor single moms with flakey ex's need hours. Even with blisters on their feet! (on the top, from the tape I had on it - that band-air blister thing better be in the cupboard....)



We sell something called Moleskin. Padding on one side, adhesive on the other. I put it in my shoes on the places where i get blisters and presto!...no more blisters.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 9, 2013)

sher said:


> To those early morning TMs (we don't have overnight anymore), if it doesn't fit, you must acquit. Wait, that's not right... if it doesn't fit, don't effing force it!! I shouldn't have to deal with an avalanche of slippers if I'm working on that damn slipper wall.
> 
> Also, eff the person who came up with the whole hanging shoes on a wall thing. Especially eff the person who decided some of the peghooks should hold multiple sizes (also applicable to baby socks and other gondola junk). The guests have to pull off all the ones in front (not always with the slippers, but with the baby socks/tights, they do) if they need the size in the back.. this makes it harder to keep this shit looking nice, because we all know they're not gonna put the ones they removed back on the hook.
> 
> Omg, and same thing about all those racks that have 985 different styles on one rack. The baby pajamas and the JOY shit is the wooorst for that. We have licensed 2pc outfits and there's legit 9 different styles on one arm and it's next to one with 9 different licensed Ts on one arm. It's impossible to see what's even on the racks.



YES. The two sections of softlines I've actually worked in. That whole multiple-sizes-on-one-peghook thing drives me nuts.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Dec 9, 2013)

To that new (hopefully just seasonal) TM:  

Seriously.  I'm on my f--king break.  I get 15 minutes.  I'm thirsty.  I would like to pay for my drink and go into the break room.  Hurry up!  The guest in front of me had *3* items!!!! All t-shirts on hangers!  And it takes you 5+ minutes to ring her up and take the shirts off the hangers?  Are you f--king kidding me????


----------



## babytrees (Dec 10, 2013)

to that one tl....not sure how you got a LOD shift but I hope it never happens again. Didn't like you much as a team lead....like you even less as an LOD. You should know more about softlines than you do and really? 3 closers on each side of the store and you expect ALL of that (and a bag of chips)? Although I will give you that the electronics person was beyond useless....but so was his girlfriend, our seasonal tm. I so want both of them gone....and add his mom for good measure.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 10, 2013)

.....and his mum dresses him badly!
(old UK insult)


----------



## babytrees (Dec 10, 2013)

i would tell the whole story but although the 3 family members isn't totally unique to our store....any more of their tale and if there was anybody in my store or even district reading they would come and find me. The story would make a good Maury story.


----------



## asdfghjkl (Dec 10, 2013)

To those tms I work with -- it's great you're all friends and it's great you have this cute clique going on for you guys. But it's not great for you guys to stand at the fitting room and do nothing when we're zoning and then everyone in hardlines has to help us fold at the end of the night. Chit-chat about your drama but just not while you're on the clock. 
Sincerely, a team member fed up with the laziness.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 10, 2013)

asdfghjkl said:


> To those tms I work with -- it's great you're all friends and it's great you have this cute clique going on for you guys. But it's not great for you guys to stand at the fitting room and do nothing when we're zoning and then everyone in hardlines has to help us fold at the end of the night. Chit-chat about your drama but just not while you're on the clock.
> Sincerely, a team member fed up with the laziness.



oh my goodness!! you work at my store....it's getting so bad that even when I am at the fitting room they sit there and chit chat (and I do all in my power to get them to skedaddle). I figure they can't ding me for not doing my work and I do do my work and ninety percent of the time help the dilly dallier's. But I am tired of coming into the fitting room after one who chats all the time and does no work.


----------



## asdfghjkl (Dec 10, 2013)

babytrees said:


> oh my goodness!! you work at my store....it's getting so bad that even when I am at the fitting room they sit there and chit chat (and I do all in my power to get them to skedaddle). I figure they can't ding me for not doing my work and I do do my work and ninety percent of the time help the dilly dallier's. But I am tired of coming into the fitting room after one who chats all the time and does no work.



I don't even try to get them to do their work. I'm just a new hire and they're all old tms. Whenever I go to the fitting room  to get all my reshop after I've zoned my section and they are there they give me the most dirtiest look like 'what are you even doing here?' And then at the end of the night I have to go help them because they couldn't zone their spot in time of closing. I mean if they'd just stop spending 3 hours at the fitting room talking they'd get time just in time.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 11, 2013)

to that one tm....yup, complain about me not sharing...but darling a)you didn't ask and b) you were trying to take the last of my coveted infant/toddler hangers....out of the fitting room bins. UMMMM...it would have been easier for you to go back to the back room and get as many as you needed. Oh well I know where you stand in the team babytrees vs team miss cushy pants stand off (and that is what it has come down to)


----------



## babytrees (Dec 11, 2013)

asdfghjkl said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > oh my goodness!! you work at my store....it's getting so bad that even when I am at the fitting room they sit there and chit chat (and I do all in my power to get them to skedaddle). I figure they can't ding me for not doing my work and I do do my work and ninety percent of the time help the dilly dallier's. But I am tired of coming into the fitting room after one who chats all the time and does no work.
> ...


I always make sure to thank the newbie's for taking their reshop.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 12, 2013)

To that one TM...you've now been fired twice in three weeks. Your chances of calling and begging for your job back again ought to be between HELL and NO.  Have a nice life. 

To that one ETL...you are the most lazy, incompetent, mean ETL this store has ever seen.  There is a reason we are all genuinely thrilled your promotion and transfer has finally gone through. You will not be missed. To your new store, you will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 12, 2013)

to the 7 TM's fighting over the new guy in hardlines: I am far too old for this drama and I won't take much more of it. Grow up, quit acting like 12 year olds, and leave the poor guy alone! If i hear one more issue having to do with this all 7 of you will be in the office with me at once and i can promise you that will be the last time we talk about it. 

so over this bs.


----------



## sher (Dec 13, 2013)

To that gstl, even if the upc printed in those wranglers wasn't gonna work in the registers, I told you it worked in the pdas. You had a pda. Typing that into the damn thing would've pulled up the dpci faster than it took me to walk swiftly to men's and look for it.. and in the end, I ended up using an incorrect barcode because I didn't have a damn pda. 

To that same gstl, take a vacation, go eat-pray-love or whatever. Don't come back until you know what kindness is and you feel like you have the ability to show it, genuinely. No one is fooled by your fake friendliness and your fake laugh. Maybe you think you're giving tough love or something, but your personality is grating. Also, you have to pause after requesting for backup if hearing a response via walkie is so important to you. We can't all talk at once.


----------



## softlinesAngel (Dec 13, 2013)

To the Thursday closing ETLs, GSTL, and bakery TL will you PLEASE SHUT THE F UP! Honestly it is really annoying when the four of you talk over the walkie for a good 2-3 minutes back and forth talking about inside jokes or just thanking each other over something that all of us don't get thanked for to begin with. It is really annoying when I need to use the walkie and you four are taking up all the airtime!


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 13, 2013)

To that one team member: Why the hell would you give a stranger your phone number?? Didn't you ever learn about Stranger Danger as a kid?



sher said:


> To that gstl, even if the upc printed in those wranglers wasn't gonna work in the registers, I told you it worked in the pdas. You had a pda. Typing that into the damn thing would've pulled up the dpci faster than it took me to walk swiftly to men's and look for it.. and in the end, I ended up using an incorrect barcode because I didn't have a damn pda.



This one drives me nuts. They piss and moan when they don't have a LPDA, and then it sits at lane 1 not being used half the time.


----------



## V 42 (Dec 15, 2013)

To that one team lead: Seriously, you condescending twat? It was your day off today...thank god I didn't have to work with you for once...and you decided to come in and shop. Fine, but you also decided to tell me what I should be doing, instead of what I was doing to actually get work done. Screw you, I had the LOD come and ream me out after guests complained to her that I wasn't helping them, and of course she didn't listen when I explained, since you seem to do nothing but kiss her ass when you actually *are* working...


----------



## sher (Dec 15, 2013)

To that one team member, I have 2 days off in a row for the first time in months, and they happen to occur on the weekend. Idc if the day you wanna swap is only a 4-hour shift. I don't want it. And saying "I'm gonna write your name on the board and you'll get a ncns" isn't funny or cute. You do that, and I will snitch. Don't take this kindness for weakness. Call out. It's 4-hours. It won't be that big of a deal. Orrr, next time, request time off in advance if you have a gift exchange party.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 15, 2013)

That is why when I do shift swaps with someone else on the board, I always have each of us do our own part in our own writing.  I never want it to come back saying that I wrote in their name.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 15, 2013)

V 42 said:


> To that one team lead: Seriously, you condescending twat? It was your day off today...thank god I didn't have to work with you for once...and you decided to come in and shop. Fine, but you also decided to tell me what I should be doing, instead of what I was doing to actually get work done. Screw you, I had the LOD come and ream me out after guests complained to her that I wasn't helping them, and of course she didn't listen when I explained, since you seem to do nothing but kiss her ass when you actually *are* working...



Sounds like that TL was "leading" off the clock!


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 15, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> V 42 said:
> 
> 
> > To that one team lead: Seriously, you condescending twat? It was your day off today...thank god I didn't have to work with you for once...and you decided to come in and shop. Fine, but you also decided to tell me what I should be doing, instead of what I was doing to actually get work done. Screw you, I had the LOD come and ream me out after guests complained to her that I wasn't helping them, and of course she didn't listen when I explained, since you seem to do nothing but kiss her ass when you actually *are* working...
> ...


QFT. 
Sounds like a visit to your ETL-HR is in order.


----------



## StackerMistress (Dec 15, 2013)

To that one seasonal TM: if you moved any slower, you could grow moss on your body.  I could get so much more done if I didn't have to constantly hold your hand and make sure the pulls get done that you should be able to do if you just MOVED.

To that one logistics ETL:  Hang in there; January's almost here!


----------



## GlobalJ (Dec 15, 2013)

To essentially every non-front TM today-thank you for all the help today in electronics. It was very chaotic, but the help made it manageable, even though getting the ad up took close to six hours.


----------



## V 42 (Dec 15, 2013)

The LOD *was* the ETL-HR  The HR person that likes me wasn't there yesterday


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 15, 2013)

V 42 said:


> The LOD *was* the ETL-HR  The HR person that likes me wasn't there yesterday


Wow. Just.....wow. 
Is there an ETL you can talk to? It's bad enough that the ETL-HR has let their judgment get clouded but working (or ordering someone) off-clock would get the TL a final at my store.


----------



## GlobalJ (Dec 15, 2013)

V 42 said:


> The LOD *was* the ETL-HR  The HR person that likes me wasn't there yesterday



I'd write down a VERY detailed report about hwat happened and go to your STL. If that's a no go/you don't feel comfortable, call the integrity hotline.


----------



## V 42 (Dec 15, 2013)

It's a no go at my store  I don't trust any of the leads enough to ask for help. Is the integrity hotline actually anonymous? Still got my doubts about that.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 15, 2013)

If I remember correctly, your call is recorded & you're dealing with a third party (outside spot). It will probably go through some level at district but the call may be played for your leadership. I knew someone who had an outsider doing the call & they answered questions via written notes.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 16, 2013)

To that ETL....your last night with our store before you transferred was supposed to be tonight.  You were supposed to close with the LOD.  But instead, you left at 4pm saying it was your last day with us, so you could do that.  We were busy as anything, and the schedule was poorly done for the day.  You left the SrTL high and dry.  Way to stay classy.  Shall we take bets on how long you last at your new store before people see through your crap?  Good riddance.


----------



## sher (Dec 16, 2013)

On Sunday (today depending on what time zone you're in), this gstl calls for a softlines tm to come for back up. I say "I'm coming." She then repeats herself and lists the entire softlines team (including me, and the tm who'd been on register for 45 minutes). I responded "I already said I was coming." Then, on my way back, I tell her that she needs to pause if she wants to hear responses on the walkie and that it makes no sense for her to get angry for not hearing one when she doesn't stfu (in kinder words, of course). And this chick does her stupid fake sarcastic laugh and says "oh that's right! if it's busy I'm gonna call everyone!" And just. I rolled my eyes and walked away. I hate her. I don't think I've ever truly hated anyone in life, but I hate this woman. Immensely.

To that gstl, I'm never responding to you until you call my name, and when you do, every single time, I'm gonna say that I already said I was coming. Even if I didn't, because you wouldn't know anyway because you don't understand how walkies work. I'm also not asking anyone if they want a redcard if you're working. You're the one person I'd be okay with losing this job over. My anger management skills have been immaculate thus far, but you take me to such a place that I'm sure my time at Target will end with you being cussed smooth the f out.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 16, 2013)

V 42 said:


> It's a no go at my store  I don't trust any of the leads enough to ask for help. Is the integrity hotline actually anonymous? Still got my doubts about that.



it is anonymous...I promise. I have called on multiple occasions(man, that makes me sound like a snitch but I promise I went through channels) I have remained anonymous on one and never did I get called in to the office...I don't think they ever figured out who it was. You will speak to a living being who has to fill a specific form out but is not a spot worker. At the end they will give you a case # and you can at any time call and get an update. One of the questions they ask is if you took it to a leader....you can say it involved the leader you would have gone to and you believe that because of the nature of the incident you couldn't take it to the store leadership. 

Your STL and DTL will get copies of the report, not a recording (some voices are easy to recognize), within a week, I believe it is. Or at least the DTL does. On one of the occasions I told my name I was in the STL office the next shift I worked, about 3 days later. Never was called in for the others, anonymous or not. I think, depending on your store/district you will get varying results.


----------



## V 42 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info, babytrees. Definitely was worried about my STL and DTL getting a recording of the call. I might have to do that, if that lead keeps going on like that.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 16, 2013)

to that one team lead....I am not sure who keeps pissing on your cheerios but stop taking it out on me. Took me until these last few shifts to realize you are trying to set me up so that you can write me up. Too bad for you that I do my job well enough that there is never going to be a performance issue (just try it and I will have plenty of evidence that performance is not the issue) and I am good at being congenial and not insubordinate (to your face). It also doesn't help when you do your crap in front of witnesses.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 16, 2013)

Their name wouldn't be spotsbane would it?


----------



## antivibe (Dec 16, 2013)

To that one seasonal team member, I think I found a gif that perfectly describes your attitude at work.

Me:
"Can you help me with a spill?"
"Can you please grab that phone call? You're right next to the phone."
"Do you want to cover electronics while the TM goes on lunch?"

Her:






I don't think they're going to keep her.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 16, 2013)

To that one TM...it's not that it's fair or unfair that you have to be the one to go outside to get carts all the time when you work...it just is.  We all have our jobs to do.  And, well, your job as cart attendant means that you are the one that gets the carts.  Suck it up.


----------



## doxie71 (Dec 16, 2013)

To the ETL LOG- Seriously. So many of us are sick of your shit. You expect me to do all my normal PA stuff and push about half a truck left from Saturday? On a busy day during holiday season when I had auto-fills coming out my ears this morning? Even better was my CTL coming in shopping & asking how much of the leftovers your team got done. When I said no, they were not happy. Get yo crap together.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks antivibe

I have so stolen this 



Spoiler


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 16, 2013)

Ermergerd, that's hilarious. I work with one of those.
Too bad you can hit thanks only once for a post.


----------



## artforoxygen (Dec 16, 2013)

To that one BR TM: Hi, why yes, I'm a woman. That does not mean I need you to rescue me at all times. Yes, I can bring down an entire stereo system from the top of the ladder by myself. You deciding to come into the stock room and yell "whoa whoa whoa" and try to help me only resulted in me screwing up my back. Thanks a**hole.

To the other BR TMs: thank you guys for being awesome while I've been in the trenches with you. It's been rough but we're doing what we can and keeping ours heads on straight.


----------



## Backroom81 (Dec 16, 2013)

We just had an attractive female start in the BR and all of the younger guys are tripping over themselves to "help" her out with everything.  It would be almost funny if it wasn't for the fact that their pull times have started to become even worse than they already were.

On that note:  The current CAF pull time was less than 2 hours when I got to work today.  I was extremely early as there was an almost eerie lack of traffic so I watched your progress on WPT while screwing around on my phone.  There were f---ing 3 of you pulling, there's absolutely no reason I should have had to punch in 20 minutes early to help finish.


----------



## snoboy8999 (Dec 16, 2013)

To that new seasonal cashier: I'm a bit confused why every time I look for you to back up at the lanes, you're at GS. Also, I'm not sure why you are also taking GS shifts since you still have a ton of questions and aren't certified yet. There are people who should be up at GS and people who should not be, and although you generally help out, I'd rather have you on a register.


----------



## StackerMistress (Dec 17, 2013)

Backroom81 said:


> We just had an attractive female start in the BR and all of the younger guys are tripping over themselves to "help" her out with everything.  It would be almost funny if it wasn't for the fact that their pull times have started to become even worse than they already were.
> 
> On that note:  The current CAF pull time was less than 2 hours when I got to work today.  I was extremely early as there was an almost eerie lack of traffic so I watched your progress on WPT while screwing around on my phone.  There were f---ing 3 of you pulling, there's absolutely no reason I should have had to punch in 20 minutes early to help finish.



I feel you on that one.  Taking my lunch lately has been an anxiety-provoking experience as I just can't stop myself from checking my PDA to see how little gets done when I'm not around.  And my one horrifically slow TM has no incentive to move faster because I have to come save his ass every time so the pulls don't roll.  Wish he could pull by himself and get told that if he doesn't do it fast enough, he's out.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 17, 2013)

For the love of God, can someone please just answer the phone while I'm on my break?  Perhaps maybe the person covering my break?  It's entirely stressful to sit in the break room, listen to the phone ring 15 or 20 times before someone answers it.


----------



## doxie71 (Dec 17, 2013)

To my TL: I have only seen you for like 5-10 minutes the last few days, mostly today. But those few minutes today slightly restored my sanity. Thank you for having a brain & realizing who isn't being held accountable & being as pissed as we are. I also enjoyed you telling me to get the hell out of there & go home & have a drink. You know me well.


----------



## GlobalJ (Dec 17, 2013)

To that Gsa:
You told a guest you would hold an item for them without physically finding it first....?


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 17, 2013)

GlobalJ said:


> To that Gsa:
> You told a guest you would hold an item for them without physically finding it first....?



Ooh...that sounds like my STL today.

Me: hard lines toys, you have a phone call on 2280, looking for the Barbie dream house.
STL: it's over on such and such an endcap.
Me: okay, I have a guest on the phone who would like to speak to you about it.
STL: just tell her we have it.
*I speak with the guest, who is just as surprised as I am that we have it.  She wants to know how many we have, if we can out them on hold, etc.
Me: can someone pick up the phone call on 2280 for the Barbie dream house? The guest has some questions about it before she comes in.
STL: I'm busy. It'll have to wait.
Other TM: RG, I can help you.  We don't have any.
Me: the STL just said we have a whole bunch on that endcap.
TM: no, we don't...it's another toy.

Yeah, the guest was NOT happy when I had to get on the phone and crush her dreams....I can't say I was real happy, either.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 17, 2013)

Bad STL! Baaaaad STL! 
*hits them on the nose with a rolled up ad*


----------



## Kroneru (Dec 17, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Bad STL! Baaaaad STL!
> *hits them on the nose with a rolled up ad*



Now go sort those 15 re-shop carts in the corner.


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

Dear TM,
You should know as well as anyone that when a light is off at a register, it means closed. You started a huge line I couldn't see the end of and I had my 45 to get to.


----------



## desertcoyote (Dec 17, 2013)

To the two team members that backed me up at the service desk when I had a literal line of 15 guests... you rock.  To the one team member that got stuck there when I had to leave because the ETLs wouldn't extend me, I'm sorry.


----------



## Mugen (Dec 18, 2013)

To all the new season BR team members and that one TM who made it past the 90 day review (who is getting fired after Q4), you make the days I work elsewhere dreadful. Nothing is more annoying than when I'm shifted back there to help you guys out. There are _four_ of you with 40+ batches. When it is myself and two others, we get it done. You guys put ZERO effort into it and it will be a miracle if you guys stay on since you no-call all the time and pull a David Copperfield and disappear without telling anyone.


----------



## GlobalJ (Dec 18, 2013)

To leadership. Do NOT give us unrealistic expectations, understaff us a week before Christmas, and then get pissed when not everything you want gets done.


----------



## V 42 (Dec 19, 2013)

GlobalJ said:


> To leadership. Do NOT give us unrealistic expectations, understaff us a week before Christmas, and then get pissed when not everything you want gets done.



My store's the same way >.< We seem to be always understaffed lately...I have three days off in a row next week!...but they're constantly hiring new people.


----------



## defang (Dec 20, 2013)

To our relatively new GSA-to-GSTL: please, for the love of God, CALL FOR BACKUP SOMETIMES! Us pressing the button is not gonna be the same as you going on the walkie and actually calling for backup yourself. It really does not reflect well on anyone when we have lines backed up to the pet food and the guests can get pretty pissy if they have to wait too long.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Dec 20, 2013)

To the hardlines team member who didn't want to bother a backroom TM for pulling an item for him. We are all busy. But none of us are busy to get an item for a guest.


----------



## GlobalJ (Dec 20, 2013)

Today was one of those days:

To that TM: You have electronics keys as well. Don't come to me everytime a guest need something. I'll gladly answer questions you don't the answer to that they have, but come on.

To everyone in/around electronics: Quit disappearing when floods of guests come. The front lanes isn't the only who needs backup

To the GSTL: You can't have everyone on register and adequate coverage around the store to answer your questions 

Actually, to whomever made the schedule, It's the Friday before Christmas, where are all the cashiers??


----------



## bckrmbulldog (Dec 20, 2013)

*snort!!!!!*


----------



## neversaynever (Dec 20, 2013)

To the TM that put out the street date 1/1 Legos.... Thanks for getting my hopes up I was going to be done with my shopping this morning.

For the record, TRU had them on sale on Saturday. Too bad I didn't know I should have grabbed some then.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 20, 2013)

Where have allllllll the cashiers gone, code ones a-calling....
(apologies to Peter, Paul & Mary)


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 20, 2013)

neversaynever said:


> To the TM that put out the street date 1/1 Legos.... Thanks for getting my hopes up I was going to be done with my shopping this morning.
> 
> For the record, TRU had them on sale on Saturday. Too bad I didn't know I should have grabbed some then.



Yes! Some genius put a bunch of ours out as well. With everything flexed over there, the LOD and I are hoping we got them all.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 20, 2013)

to that ETL....I hope that that notification to the tm that they won't be kept on after Christmas didn't spiral out like some of us feared. I know you weren't ready to give that information out but she had questions about the schedule that was in max but not on paper yet.


----------



## desertcoyote (Dec 21, 2013)

To the floor TMs, you guys rocked it today.  Everyone rushed the Service Desk and sorted 9 unsorted carts in less than 10 minutes and took go back carts back on to the floor.  If I could, I would take you our for beers, but most of you are under 21 so no can do.  

To the lazy punk that pulled our last Frozen dolls for a guest and dropped them off at Electronics without telling anyone instead of the service desk because you were in too much of a rush to leave... you're a punk.  My guest was pissed until we found them, had to give an apology coupon to her.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2013)

Tot he GSTL and GSA: Will you kindly, for once, actually prevent your cashiers from going on break whenever they want? If the LOD won't let me go on break until someone gets back, then something has to be done about your cashiers because they all go on break and it's a constant flow of backup until they get back.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 21, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> > To the TM that put out the street date 1/1 Legos.... Thanks for getting my hopes up I was going to be done with my shopping this morning.
> ...



My Lod was telling us to put them per spot email. We did put some out, but not all of them.


----------



## lifewithtarget (Dec 22, 2013)

To that one team member: Please try a little bit harder.  I realize you're new and were thrown in to help with me and another team member's seasonal project, but common sense.  Why would you stack holiday cards on top of each other? Safety hazard much? Also, I was trying to answer your questions and help you out, but it doesn't show me you care when you ask to use my box cutter and then lose it within 5 minutes and then proceed to ask me "Do you have the box cutter, have you seen it?" Yeah, I'm not trying to PTM this aisle, I'd rather watch you cut your boxes open, watching the box cutter, NO! haha


----------



## oath2order (Dec 22, 2013)

To the team leaders: Our STL is on a checklane. STOP CALLING FOR BACK UP. GET ON A REGISTER YOURSELF.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 22, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > neversaynever said:
> ...



Umm....how exactly would you ring them up? The register won't let it go past the street date warning.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 22, 2013)

To the TM at guest service with me tonight.  You are a serious airhead, and it is not cute nor funny.  I went on my break, and decided to be nice and leave you my GSTL keys.  I come back, and they are gone.  You swear you did not move them because you didn't have time, so I must have done something with them and it isn't your problem.  What did you expect me to do? Shrug my shoulders and go on with life? The GSA on duty reported the incident to ap, who checked the tapes (because you know, he had nothing better to do, I'm sure).  Turns out, you grabbed them, took them with you over to the photo counter, and left them there.  Nice.  You will never get your paws on my keys again.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 22, 2013)

To way too many TMs in my store....stop calling! Unless you are calling out, we really don't have time to talk to you.  Seriously, write down your schedule like an adult and remember it. Or come in and check it yourself. None of us have time to tell the long line of guests in front of us to wait while we go look up your schedule.  To those of you who do this repeatedly, I am this close to telling you your start time is an hour earlier than it is.  Then maybe you'll learn to be responsible for yourself.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 22, 2013)

To my STL: As intense (if not harsh) as your methods might be at times, it's nice to know someone in the store believes in accountability.

To that one cart attendant: Yes, communication is an issue in our store. But you have a tendency to really overdo it. Please stop.


----------



## softlinesAngel (Dec 22, 2013)

To the higher ups: I am disliking this new scheduling system....it may work well for the floor and check lanes, but it's not working for softlines.

To my team: Thanks for be so awesome and amazing and positive during the madness that was tonight.

To the Toys TM: you really want to complain about you not getting your 15 min. break over the walkie for everyone to hear? Honestly no one on my team other then the operators and the TLs feel they have the time to take their breaks as for the rest of my softlines team, we feel we don't have the time and hardly ever take/"get" our 15 minute break. Also if you want your break, then ask to go! it's your responsibility not the LODs


----------



## victoryordeath (Dec 22, 2013)

To the seasonal cashier,

You really didn't know about the whole Redcard/CC fiasco?  Or why we were giving the 10% discount? Really?  No, come on, Really?


----------



## sher (Dec 22, 2013)

You guys have to _ask_ to go on your breaks!? So weird how different the culture is different in diff stores. Here, we only announce it to the TL/LOD or whoever so the rest of the team hears it and we can make sure someone's on the floor still.. and responds to SL calls. There's really no reason to not take a 15. You're entitled to it, so go. You might not get everything done, but my philosophy is "if they wanted it all done, perfectly, they'd staff us so it could be done." I only occasionally skip my second 15 if I had a 7hr shift and took a late-ish lunch.

To that seasonal tm, on the one hand, I like that you like going for backup, because it saves me, but you have got to turn your light off and leave the register when the lines go down. You're lingering there doesn't help us at all. You're the opposite of helpful/useful.


----------



## neversaynever (Dec 22, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...


Some had the street date lifted. They put the creators back out later that day per an email, and for some reason I could buy movie ones yesterday that have a 12/29 street date on Legos site. Oops. But hey, they pulled the minifigs I planned to buy on break... Drat. A friend was in the store trying to find the Taco man while I was on lunch. Had him meet me at my register to try buying them... Because I was going to send him back for more for me. No go tho, and the STL had to go pull the end cap display they missed.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 22, 2013)

Well, that's nice.  Especially after I had to pull them away from a guest who really wanted them not 24 hours before that.  Thanks for making me look like a jerk, Spot.


----------



## neversaynever (Dec 22, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Well, that's nice.  Especially after I had to pull them away from a guest who really wanted them not 24 hours before that.  Thanks for making me look like a jerk, Spot.


I could have been that guest.... I was ticked. If I didn't work there and know the team back there is nice... It wwould have been ugly. In the end, my daughter won because she got something else, then still a Lego when the Movie ones were opened yesterday.

What I really wanted was the brick bucket no one has right now....


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 22, 2013)

neversaynever said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that's nice.  Especially after I had to pull them away from a guest who really wanted them not 24 hours before that.  Thanks for making me look like a jerk, Spot.
> ...



I didn't have a choice. The register said do not sell until 1/1.  Our store has a serious issue with street date stuff hitting the floor early and then having to explain to angry guests they cannot have it.  The day our CTL went into the back room and got something out of the back for the guest that was street dated and told the guest to see if the cashier would sell it to them was the worst, though.


----------



## neversaynever (Dec 22, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...


No seriously - if I hadn't been a TM, I might have been your upset guest. I got it off the shelf and went to buy it - then hit the "do not sell" thing. I was pissed, but less because I know those (newbies) guys were probably just filling empty spots on the barren-wasteland-that-was-the-lego-aisle. 

Yesterday morning they were putting the Lego Movie stuff (and the Disney Princess) out - including the mini-figs. WHen I went to buy the mini-figs on my lunch, I asked the ETL-Log (who was putting them out in the morning) where he put them. He told me they had a 1/1 street date so he had to pull them. But then missed an endcap that a friend discovered later in the day, the STL ended up taking that down himself.

It really sucked as a guest to not be able to buy them - especially since TRU had them on sale the prior Saturday. So they had either broken the street date - or Lego lifted it and Target was delayed in the POS system lifting it.

The Lego Movie sets are still showing a 12/29 street date on lego.com, and I don't see them on Amazon... I'm curious how come they were being sold - but they are wrapped under the "tree" and I'm not taking them back. Nope. No way. MINE.

But I empathize with your guest..... totally.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh, so do I!  I hated to do it...and moreso now....and I'm super confused about what the heck is going on with those dates.  But I guess I will just need to be one with the mystery and move on to other weird things.


----------



## neversaynever (Dec 22, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Oh, so do I!  I hated to do it...and moreso now....and I'm super confused about what the heck is going on with those dates.  But I guess I will just need to be one with the mystery and move on to other weird things.


Be one with the mystery.... be one....

Since google axed reader, I have been attempting to kick my Lego website news feeds - so I'm not sure what is up the dates either. I figure if I go hunting... I will see pictures of stuff that will cost me more money. I too shall accept the mystery... better for the bank balance that way


----------



## sambr (Dec 23, 2013)

to the TM in toys...pick up the phone when theirs a call for toys. i had to go all the way over their form soft line to get the call and when i get over their you are doing reshop? wtf they you act all pissie with me when i confront you about it? if their a call for your zone pick up the freaking phone. dont make people from softlines walk all the way over to toys to do your job.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 23, 2013)

I babysat you most of the night, did most of your job and you are the one who got pissy about it? The LOD and I had to keep each other from killing you. I've never seen anyone do less work at guest services tonight than you did.  The LOD actually lost track of the number of times he coached you tonight.  His paper trail and talk with the STL tomorrow ought to be interesting...especially since you are already on a final.  I could be wrong, but my guess is that you are about to have an extended holiday season from work.  Good luck with that.


----------



## daninnj (Dec 23, 2013)

To my TL...

Thanks for looking out for me and removing me from the schedule when (1) they scheduled me over my max hours and (2) they scheduled me on a day I'm not available. Thanks for calling me and telling me this too... I would have freaked out if I saw my name on the schedule somewhere or got brought into the office for a couple of NCNSs.


----------



## sher (Dec 23, 2013)

To that one seasonal tm, you can't talk shit about other tms for "not finishing" when your zone always looks like shit at the end of the night and you come nowhere near having what anyone would call minimal reshop by the end of the night.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

To the one seasonal TM: Yeah, fuck you. You were told numerous times we leave at 12:30AM, and you know full well that we typically stay late. Quit whining, though I guess it doesn't matter anymore, considering how you quit today and walked out.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 23, 2013)

sambr said:


> to the TM in toys...pick up the phone when theirs a call for toys. i had to go all the way over their form soft line to get the call and when i get over their you are doing reshop? wtf they you act all pissie with me when i confront you about it? if their a call for your zone pick up the freaking phone. dont make people from softlines walk all the way over to toys to do your job.



I actually told an LOD after the 2nd time on my most recent shift that I, as operator, left the fitting room unattended and hustled over to toys to check on a request from a guest on the phone...only to find the idiot just walking around....not zoning, not helping a guest, not talking on the phone. I was so pissed!!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

I forgot about this 

To the entire closing salesfloor team (about 15 overall people, not including me), thank you all for coming to help me zone toys today for the last half hour. It doesn't look good, it won't look good for the rest of the year most likely, but you certainly made it a lot better. I know it'll get wrecked again tomorrow, but at least we set it up for the hardlines team member who works there when we open.

To the hardlines team: Thank you all for helping out in toys these past two weeks. Thank you for doing the push, thank you for helping out with the reshop, and thank you for putting up with me when I get stressed over there.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 23, 2013)

to the idiots who do the schedule...why the hell would you have less than 5 people on each side of the floor on the Saturday before Christmas? You had more scheduled for tonight. 

to that one muckety muck, who in coming for a visit (our 4th or 5th in 2 weeks...can you say somethings afoot?) ended up running the front lanes....BRAVA!! Beautiful job on a horrendously busy afternoon...too bad our ETL's/STL seem to have the uncanny inability to speedweave themselves.

to all of those team members who smoke....you get one 15 for every 4 hours worked not 5 minutes every hour to go out the front and litter the ground. To the GSA's/GSTL's dont frantically call for back up and then go out front to smoke...don't care if your right in front of a window...you can't see all registers and more often than not you are taking a "break" with the GS tm who is the one that runs the front end when you are on break. 

to those closing LOD's.....you are absolute nimwits who are drinking way too much of our STL's koolaid....why the hell would you change all of the work areas for our closers halfway through the shift? The tm's that are most hurt by that are the ones who actually do their work and were more than halfway done with their zones. I have never seen my TL that mad (and she was already mad with a tm who couldn't really account for her whereabouts for that first half) and honestly, you have made it to the naughty list of all of our team.

to the TM's who were bitching and moaning about not being kept on after the holidays and how you aren't going to bust your butt this last week...well, honestly if you had busted butt once while on the clock you would probably have been kept on because those areas are hurting for regular tm's


----------



## babytrees (Dec 24, 2013)

oh my goodness!! It's a good thing I have Christmas eve off.

to Miss Cushy Pants...I left less than a cart of rewraps (because OUR tl said to) and a shift later come in to 2 heaping carts...what the h e double hockey sticks did you do all day? And you bet your sweet bippy I showed our ETL what I did in less than an hour (got it down to half a cart, maybe, and sorted so that it will be easy enough to get people to look for what's needed)

to the LOD and GSTL....yup, TSC is the best place to be on December 23rd for your entire shift. (you can hear the sarcasm, right?)

to that tm(from our store) who is training as an AP to transfer over to the other store in our town.....did your eyes ever stop rolling from when our AP told you that I was the best FRO and to jump when I call? I know you are team cushy pants but still.

to that one brand attendant I like you as a person but it is very obvious to me that you can't stay in one area too long and heaven forbid actually zone. And please, please, until you have been over in your area longer than the seasonal people worry about your areas and not where everybody else is assigned.


----------



## neversaynever (Dec 24, 2013)

Really???

You are in my store, taking hours from us... and then you shoot ME because you wouldn't call me for help when you knew what I was doing??? YOu had multiple mistakes today - not doing things they way WE require them, and our way isn't so bad. But i'm not going down for your stuff....

To the etl working on what happened to my schedule - you rock, truly. Thank you... and thank you for saying you weren't going to take that many hours from me next week. Of course, it will come out that i'm not really trained to work some of what they have me scheduled for on that one.... is that my problem??


Overall though, i'm tired of getting made into the daily scapegoat. I'm do old for this crap.


----------



## Mugen (Dec 24, 2013)

So I help you out big time by switching you shifts (after you call in last night) to come in early so you could come in later and you NCNS? C'mon dude. You're lucky today was one of the easiest days we've had since early November and the three of us in the back were knocking out pulls with absolutely no problem.


----------



## Punch Correction (Dec 24, 2013)

neversaynever said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hardlinesmaster said:
> ...



The Lego vendor at our store put ours out early herself.


----------



## lurker (Dec 25, 2013)

To that seasonal TM, I'm sure the cart attendant was too busy to come to the lockers on Christmas eve, to clean up the ice you spilled. I loved how the ETL-GE was walking by just then and asked you why you couldn't get a paper towel and clean it up yourself! :sarcastic3:


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 25, 2013)

lurker said:


> To that seasonal TM, I'm sure the cart attendant was too busy to come to the lockers on Christmas eve, to clean up the ice you spilled. I loved how the ETL-GE was walking by just then and asked you why you couldn't get a paper towel and clean it up yourself! :sarcastic3:


http://i.imgur.com/z5SQNUo.gif?1


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 25, 2013)

lurker said:


> To that seasonal TM, I'm sure the cart attendant was too busy to come to the lockers on Christmas eve, to clean up the ice you spilled. I loved how the ETL-GE was walking by just then and asked you why you couldn't get a paper towel and clean it up yourself! :sarcastic3:



That sounds like something I'd expect from the ETL, not the TM.


----------



## Super (Dec 25, 2013)

Dear Team of my store , 

When I first started 3 months ago I was a nervous shelled person and didn't know anyone but then something happened. I became meshed into such a deep culture with the help of all you awesome and helpful people encouraging and challenging me to be the best that I can be and slowly that shell has come off and nervousness transformed into confidence. Every time I walk into the store to start my day I don't see a store and it's employees I see the an amazing team that has given me the gift of inspiration and kindness. 

"When you are inspired by some great purpose, some extraordinary project, all your thoughts break their bonds: Your mind transcends limitations, your consciousness expands in every direction, and you find yourself in a new, great and wonderful world. Dormant forces, faculties and talents become alive, and you discover yourself to be a greater person by far than you ever dreamed yourself to be." 

I love helping people and every time I help someone find that item they want or show them something they aren't familiar with or helping a fellow team member with something it reminds me that one person can make a difference in the world but as a team our ability to make a difference is more powerful tenfold  

Someone once told me that all the gifts in the world can't measure up to pure kindness and thoughtfulness straight from the heart  weather it be through action or words and this is why I decided to write this as a gift to the entire team.

I await the challenges and learning experiences of the new year of 2014 with you all and will continue to work my hardest and be my kindest always.

Sincerely, 
            Super


----------



## GlobalJ (Dec 25, 2013)

Now that I can drink to Super! Cheers! :drinks:  I see the same in most the people I work with. I'm proud to say I'm work with them as well!


----------



## asdfghjkl (Dec 25, 2013)

To that one team member, 

It has been so great working with you. Not only are you a person to respect greatly but you are very humble of your doings. And although we're all miserable together, you make it worthwhile. I'm glad I had the pleasure of working with you. I only wished we could have worked together more. You were honestly one of my favorite tms to work with.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 25, 2013)

Great job, super! You have a come a long way & mastered your job!


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 27, 2013)

To my CTL: Thank you for the refresher on pushing P-Fresh.

To that one seasonal TM: Even though you talk incessantly, you know your stuff, and it's too bad you didn't get hired on. Best of luck to you in your future endeavors.


----------



## neversaynever (Dec 27, 2013)

To the one today who gave me talk, and appeared to (on the surface anyway) take an interest in me getting some training for my position.... Thanks, but telling me we have 30 days to get me up to snuf isn't really my problem. You blew my training hours refusing to allow me to do it, you have ensured I didn't get hands on during that time.... Now you want to pretend to be miss team player? What was the last 60 days supposed to be about? I'm not your average employee... I'm onto you all.

And if there isn't 15 hours to give me week, why was I hired in the first place?? And told then it was about 20 hours a week? 

On the flip side, you doing YOUR job timely today enured we finally had crazy times that were not tied to huge guest disappoints. To bad that I still never got to enter on the computer today. Again.


----------



## Baron Von Hardlines (Dec 28, 2013)

To the seasonal TM who thinks he's figured the solution to an easy life as a closing Hardlines TM:

We know what you're doing. If you spend your entire closing shift doing nothing but reshops after being told to stop doing reshops and do your zone multiple times by TLs, ETLs, LOD and even other TMs but still "just didn't have time to zone", we know you're just abusing the end of night help from cashiers and other TMs who finished early. It's not going to work. Many have tried before you. None of them make it past 60 days, let alone 90.

Everyone else finished at 11:30. There are seven people in your area zoning and all of us want to go home. It's really obvious what you're doing.


----------



## pfreshdude (Dec 28, 2013)

To my CTL:  Thank you for calling out on the largest sales forecast of the year saturday (21st).  I enjoyed working 8am-9:30pm so much!!!! :wacko:

To my CTL again:  Thank you for also somehow convincing managment to give you the 24rd through the 29th off.  I love having to prep and be here for a VP visit and having to do all the Holiday bounceback  Anyone taking vacation is fine but you seem to take a vacation every 1-2 months and have had a total of 4 months or so off this year, do you really need MORE time off.

To my PA friend:  If the CTL calling out wasnt enough saturday, you called out Monday for C+S push.  Thankfully I was allready there BUT had to stay an extra 2 1/2 hours.  This...on a day where I had orginally had the day off and came in to help do visit prep.  It turned out ok and C+S is really easy but due to working 13 hours Saturday I just wanted to work my 4 hours and go home.

To the HL team:  You guys have done an awesome job this year grabbing calls, backing up, and helping guests in non-market areas, especially with seasonal.  It has allowed me to focus more on market than to be dragged away every 15 minutes to help with something that isnt even in market.

To my ETL team:  You guys rock.  I ALWAYS see every single one of you helping out around the store with almost every different kind of task, whether it be cashiering, working a tub of CAFS, reshop, flexing in seasonal, or whatever other tasks come up.  Also making sure that Fast Fun and Friendly is not just something we say but actually do in our store is awesome to see as well.  Love the work environment at my store


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 28, 2013)

To the entire sales floor team: Thank you for spending half of your shifts back-up cashing. If leadership wanted the store zoned, they should've scheduled more cashiers.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 28, 2013)

to that new clique starting between a tl, srTL and an ETL.....yup, that's just what the store needed was you 3 off the floor when we only have 3 people closing softlines, 1 cashier until 10 and then none for the last hour, and maybe 4 people for the other sections of the store.


----------



## Baron Von Hardlines (Dec 29, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> To the entire sales floor team: Thank you for spending half of your shifts back-up cashing. If leadership wanted the store zoned, they should've scheduled more cashiers.



If only this were the case. They just keep us until 2 AM and don't let us leave without zoning instead.


----------



## victoryordeath (Dec 29, 2013)

Baron Von Hardlines said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > To the entire sales floor team: Thank you for spending half of your shifts back-up cashing. If leadership wanted the store zoned, they should've scheduled more cashiers.
> ...



Pretty much.  My store had me (Cashier) the CA and Guest Services stay late and zone Toys and part of D.  We left around 11:45 (scheduled to 10:15) and there were only 2 other people to zone Seasonal and the LOD to finish Softlines.


----------



## victoryordeath (Dec 29, 2013)

To the same seasonal cashier that didn't know there was a credit card fiasco going on,

If you ask me why you don't have hours next week and I explain that I am just seasonal too and you should talk to our ETL for Guest Services, you do not go ask the Backroom ETL who most people don't like why you don't have hours.  I hope you understand why they don't want to keep you now.  I am sorry and you are a legitimately nice person, but better you than me.

To that one ETL,

Thanks for dealing with all those crazy guests we had near close.  Especially the lady with the snowglobes.  She was driving me crazy.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 29, 2013)

Vic said:


> Baron Von Hardlines said:
> 
> 
> > mrknownothing said:
> ...



They won't let us stay late because "we'd be getting in the way of the flow team" (read: payroll sucks). All (non-GSA) TMs leave as soon as all guests are gone, and the LOD and TLs stay no more than 30 min after closing. Needless to say, our store looks like shit.


----------



## softlinesAngel (Dec 29, 2013)

to the closing ETL(s): If you are that behind on zone then why do you have two TLs doing abandons and not helping the TMs zone. I thought for sure my team member and I were really behind compared to you (with the four carts of softlines abandons i did before zone), but it turns out we were ahead of the game!


----------



## Baron Von Hardlines (Dec 29, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> Vic said:
> 
> 
> > Baron Von Hardlines said:
> ...



Can I come work at your store? Please?

I've been scheduled to leave at 11:30 the past three days. I have not left before 1:30 AM on any of those days.

And then they wonder why people call out when scheduled five closings in a row.


----------



## V 42 (Dec 29, 2013)

To the leads: Don't schedule two people in hardlines, and two in softlines...1 for each floor in both departments...nearly every day, then get mad at us for not being able to finish every area, along with all the reshops we have to do on top of that, as well as helping guests *and* going to the front lanes for backup.


----------



## neversaynever (Dec 29, 2013)

To the GSA today.... thanks for vocalizing what I feel. It is nice to know someone else gets it/sees it when they don't even work in that center. Makes me feel normal....


----------



## asdfghjkl (Dec 29, 2013)

To that one team member, you're really a nice person and I know how bossy you can get. But sly digs on how "lazy" I am when we rarely ever work together is not appreciated. I'm only tolerating those digs because you leave this week and I won't have to deal with you any further. But really, I'll make sure to throw a party over the fact you're gone.


----------



## Mugen (Dec 29, 2013)

Was I not and the guy in electronics not informed of the "Lets All Call Off Today" event? Sure was fun touching everything up tonight with a skeleton crew, thanks guys.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 29, 2013)

Mugen said:


> Was I not and the guy in electronics not informed of the "Lets All Call Off Today" event? Sure was fun touching everything up tonight with a skeleton crew, thanks guys.



it was call out weekend at my store....and it wasn't even a pay weekend. It was okay today no guests in the store but yesterday was awful


----------



## neversaynever (Dec 30, 2013)

THanks for having our one big screw-up today be on your watch last week. Nice to hear the one in charge admit that you screwed up too. 

Thankfully the customer was "ok" once we got it all resolved, but ye gads....


----------



## gun runner (Dec 30, 2013)

Evidently people call in all the time. I'm such a sucker for always showing up.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 30, 2013)

To that one GSA...I've tried to give you tips and pointers...but you won't listen.  That's fine...it really doesn't affect me at all if you take my suggestion or not.  In fact, it actually makes for a more amusing time if you are GSA and I'm guest service...because I can do my thing, and listen to the fall out for when you do your thing.

But just so you know, sending all your cashiers on break/lunch at the same time and then getting on the walkie and telling the LOD that you need someone to come up and cashier is NOT going to win you any friends.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 30, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one GSA...I've tried to give you tips and pointers...but you won't listen.  That's fine...it really doesn't affect me at all if you take my suggestion or not.  In fact, it actually makes for a more amusing time if you are GSA and I'm guest service...because I can do my thing, and listen to the fall out for when you do your thing.
> 
> But just so you know, sending all your cashiers on break/lunch at the same time and then getting on the walkie and telling the LOD that you need someone to come up and cashier is NOT going to win you any friends.



Out of curiosity, are you a fellow GSA or GSTL? I had assumed GSTL, but never seen a GSTL working service desk with a GSA acting as a GSTL in the store I work at.



gun runner said:


> Evidently people call in all the time. I'm such a sucker for always showing up.



I've done it twice, well, four times really - in seven months.

Twice in a row, two different occasions, first two I was legitimately sick, second two, ehh, I was sorta sick of work, that count?


----------



## RightArm (Dec 30, 2013)

Formina Sage said:


> Dear TM's who are leaving for the day, turn your friggen walkie OFF before you put it in the charger. And when you do put it in the charger, make sure the LIGHT turns RED to signify that it is indeed charging, as opposed to not charging because you put it in crooked/backwards.



Oh Lord YES YES YES!!!  That and could you put the batteries in properly to recharge?  It's real simple... just match up the ends with the connectors.  And to that one person who keeps sticking their PDA into an LPDA slot to recharge... um, that won't work....EVER!  lol


----------



## RightArm (Dec 30, 2013)

babytrees said:


> Mugen said:
> 
> 
> > Was I not and the guy in electronics not informed of the "Lets All Call Off Today" event? Sure was fun touching everything up tonight with a skeleton crew, thanks guys.
> ...



The fun stuff is when they start cutting hours and ask someone to stay home only to have someone else call off right behind that person.  Like shooting yourself in the foot. ><


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nauzhror said:


> Out of curiosity, are you a fellow GSA or GSTL? I had assumed GSTL, but never seen a GSTL working service desk with a GSA acting as a GSTL in the store I work at.


Retail Girl is a GSA.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 30, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, are you a fellow GSA or GSTL? I had assumed GSTL, but never seen a GSTL working service desk with a GSA acting as a GSTL in the store I work at.
> ...



This.  Though occasionally our SrGSTL will have a service desk shift and I will be the GSA responsible for the lanes.  Why, I don't know.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 30, 2013)

They could be:
a) working on furthering your development for GSTL
b) maintaining their day-to-day knowledge of service desk/return policy
c) playing with all the stray as it comes in, plastering stickers all over everything
d) hiding from leadership
e) all of the above
f) none of the above


----------



## RightArm (Dec 30, 2013)

To that one team member in SL last night who busted her way through three and a half zones on her own.... wow.  Majorly impressed.  Originally the team in general wasn't sure about you but I am so glad that you've turned it around as well as their opinion of you.  Appreciate you so much.  You're leadership on the floor was just what we needed and your "go getter" attitude kept us all motivated.  You rock!

To that other team member who has a higher paying job elsewhere but continues to work at Target for the social aspect.... Well, I'm getting dang tired of hearing the SL-ERT complain about you.  The way they put it you really are just here for the social aspect. I've a list of six people now who've made a point to come to me and tell me how "high and mighty" and lazy you are.  Too bad the higher ups think you're all that.  I've talked to both TLs about you but am about to jump over and speak to the ETL.


----------



## sher (Dec 31, 2013)

RightArm said:


> Formina Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Dear TM's who are leaving for the day, turn your friggen walkie OFF before you put it in the charger. And when you do put it in the charger, make sure the LIGHT turns RED to signify that it is indeed charging, as opposed to not charging because you put it in crooked/backwards.
> ...



We... don't put our own stuff on chargers. We put it on the desk at TSC and whoever's behind it puts all the stuff away. On the rare occasion that there's no closing tsc person, an etl will do it before they go. The door to get behind the desk is always locked and most of the equipment is in a filing cabinet that locks. It's all secure and such like they don't trust us.


----------



## sher (Dec 31, 2013)

To that non-SL team member who was convinced we once had the giraffe teether from that french company, thaaanks. That guest was convinced I was a lying idiot when I told her we definitely didn't have it. Annd, we've never had it in-store the whole time I've worked here. It started gaining popularity in the states years before I worked here, so it's possible target had it in-stores way back when, maybe? But, it's an online only item, now. Use dat pda next time.


----------



## doxie71 (Dec 31, 2013)

To the 2 closing TLs last night. Thank you for all your help when my area went to hell.

To the closing ETL- you are no help at all. Ever. So many of us want you gone.


----------



## Baron Von Hardlines (Dec 31, 2013)

sher said:


> RightArm said:
> 
> 
> > Formina Sage said:
> ...



At my store the door has a lock and all the equipment is in a locking cabinet, and nobody locks any of it. Even has a big sign on the door that says 'keep locked at all times.' Still not locked, ever.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 31, 2013)

The lock on our cabinet broke, and no one bothered to fix it.  Thank, God.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 31, 2013)

Ours has a lock, but I've never seen it actually be locked.


----------



## Cel (Dec 31, 2013)

We have 1 walkie charger bar and the PDA/LPDA chargers in an open area at TSC, however the actual PDA/LPDA chargers and the other...4-5 walkie charger bars are kept in the vestibule to the cash office, which requires a code or key to enter. Pain in the butt sometimes to drag someone over to unlock it, thankfully if you come in later the desk at TSC is usually used as a trading post for equipment.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jan 1, 2014)

To that cashier: Do NOT wait until you have a line 2 dozen people deep to hit the additional assistance button. This happened twice today. A concerned guest informed me of the long line and I had to walk up, get on, and hit the button myself. Second time I was taking up reshop to find the same thing. We had a call off, and you not hitting a simple button didn't make things any easier. Also, not only did you refuse to stay over for an extra hour or two, but you actually tried to leave early? Really???


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 1, 2014)

To the sales floor leadership team: We had to close Food Ave. and have her come to the lanes to cash because none of you would respond to back-up. In addition, our photo TM and cart attendant jumped on for a good while. You had no underlings to send us and you weren't even with guests. Shame on all of you.


----------



## Barcode (Jan 1, 2014)

Sheesh... that bad on new years?


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 1, 2014)

Barcode said:


> Sheesh... that bad on new years?



It was very busy and we were poorly staffed. Not the best way to ring in the new year.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 1, 2014)

Yep. Starts out dead but once everyone gets past the hangover they all head to our store it seems.....all. at. once.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 1, 2014)

GlobalJ said:


> To that cashier: Do NOT wait until you have a line 2 dozen people deep to hit the additional assistance button. This happened twice today. A concerned guest informed me of the long line and I had to walk up, get on, and hit the button myself. Second time I was taking up reshop to find the same thing. We had a call off, and you not hitting a simple button didn't make things any easier. Also, not only did you refuse to stay over for an extra hour or two, but you actually tried to leave early? Really???



We have one cashier who works a lot, and does a great job now on a lot of things.  I love having her on.  But she will not hit that back up button to save her life.  I've tried everything.  And being ULV, I can't stand there and stare at our 2 or 3 cashiers all day (trying to speed weave with that few cashiers is ridiculous) so it's a huge challenge for us right now.


----------



## asdfghjkl (Jan 2, 2014)

GlobalJ said:


> To that cashier: Do NOT wait until you have a line 2 dozen people deep to hit the additional assistance button. This happened twice today. A concerned guest informed me of the long line and I had to walk up, get on, and hit the button myself. Second time I was taking up reshop to find the same thing. We had a call off, and you not hitting a simple button didn't make things any easier. Also, not only did you refuse to stay over for an extra hour or two, but you actually tried to leave early? Really???



No one ever responds to the button call here. Everyone on the sales floor ignores it and waits for a GSA to ask for back up. Otherwise the button at our store is pretty much useless.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 2, 2014)

asdfghjkl said:


> GlobalJ said:
> 
> 
> > To that cashier: Do NOT wait until you have a line 2 dozen people deep to hit the additional assistance button. This happened twice today. A concerned guest informed me of the long line and I had to walk up, get on, and hit the button myself. Second time I was taking up reshop to find the same thing. We had a call off, and you not hitting a simple button didn't make things any easier. Also, not only did you refuse to stay over for an extra hour or two, but you actually tried to leave early? Really???
> ...



we have that same reaction because we have A LOT of our cashiers that are the exact opposite of RG's...get one person in their line and WAHHHHH!! I need assistance. Then factor in that our GSTL/GSA's also will overreact and call for back up when it is not necessary. So our floor doesn't like going up unless they are called up by name and/or they can see an actual line


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 2, 2014)

The back up button at our store alerts the GSA/GSTL to check the lanes if we are off doing something.  The floor waits for confirmation from the GSA/GSTL that back up is needed.


----------



## Mugen (Jan 2, 2014)

To the ETL HR, how the *hell* have you not fired that one BR TM? He calls off _at least_ once or twice a week. He has been on his final-final-final-FINAL warning for MONTHS now! I get he has a sob story and you are a sucker for those, but c'mon. If that was me or *ANYONE* else we would have been gone by now. 

Seriously, everyone is sick of coming in and being told "Oh, sorry he called off, good luck being by yourself". You're just showing how easily you are walked over and I would be surprised if others start to pick up on it.


----------



## Kroneru (Jan 2, 2014)

To that one BR TM who was completely unreliable and managed to piss off both BR TLs, LOG ETL, and fellow BR TMs, your days were numbered the moment you said you weren't coming in on New Years Eve and Day. It was nice to see the LOD tell you to leave. Permanently. Just one left to go and I've heard word from those above it won't be to much longer. But for now...

♪♫♪ It's not unusual that slackers get fired *Ba da-da-da-da-daaa* ♪♫♪


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 2, 2014)

Uncle Phil died yesterday.  Very sad.  :girl_sad:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 2, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> Uncle Phil died yesterday.  Very sad.  :girl_sad:



I will miss him too.


----------



## Kroneru (Jan 2, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> Uncle Phil died yesterday.  Very sad.  :girl_sad:



That really caught me off guard when I heard it on the news.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 2, 2014)

To that one TL: it's bad enough that you scheduled yourself 53 hours this week and insisted on scheduling yourself open to close on New Year's Day so you could have all the time and a half, but then you tell the LOD that none of us can leave early at close because you want that final half hour of time and a half? Seriously? We were tired.  The zones looked fantastic because of the lack of guests.  So the LOD had to find busy work for us.  Not cool.  In a couple of weeks, when they start cutting hours like crazy, they'll start sending us home at closing instead of staying that last half hour.  That means I'll lose about two hours a week.  It sucks, but it happens to us all.  So enough. Just...enough.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow.
Pad hrs much?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 3, 2014)

babytrees said:


> asdfghjkl said:
> 
> 
> > GlobalJ said:
> ...



Welcome to pharmacy....if there is more than 1 person in line, the 2nd person will almost ALWAYS go to the other register and we have been "instructed" to call for back-up (not to the store, though, usually just another tech). What is annoying as hell is that 9/10, by the time we finish what we are doing and get over there, the 1st person is either done or <30 seconds from being done. Our scores have started to tank because we aren't getting things filled in a timely manner since we are CONSTANTLY running back and forth to the register.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a feeling my ETL is not as dim as she would like everybody to think. Last shift she said that she had talked to Ms. Cushy Pants and would talk to the other fitting room operators about the calls being answered off the floor (not sure how she put it but it sounded more silly)so that the fitting room operators would be more available to vibe with guests, reshop, repackage, zone shoes, etc. Also stated that the chair might even be gone for good. People have tried repeatedly to get the chair to disappear but somehow Miss Cushy Pants gets it back. I swear she has the goods on some people.

I made sure to tell them(there were two ETL's there when I was told) that I only use the chair at the end of the night when doing repackages or I would look like the Hunchback of Notre Dame. I also reminded them that I do what is asked (all of the above) and answer phones because from my understanding, it is in my job description.


----------



## StackerMistress (Jan 5, 2014)

To that one seasonal BRTM: Thank god yesterday was your last day.  Three people pulling 1:30-1:45 long CAFs and we still had several departments roll over because you decided to dick around on the Wave for 20-30 minutes.  We literally could not help finish what batches were left because they all required the Wave (no ladders in sight) and you were so unbelievably slow.  You were taking the whole hour just to pull grocery and paper!!  Yeah, I'm sure you were real pissy about not being kept on, but there's a reason our backroom is number one in the group YTD:  I would rather do twice as much work on my own than work with someone as incompetent as you.  I seriously hope you learn to have a work ethic in the future.


----------



## gun runner (Jan 5, 2014)

Ha. We had a two year BR "vet" that would take no less than 45 min to pull grocery side no matter the size. He just didn't care and knew it was good enough thanks to the low Target expectations.


----------



## victoryordeath (Jan 5, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one TL: it's bad enough that you scheduled yourself 53 hours this week and insisted on scheduling yourself open to close on New Year's Day so you could have all the time and a half, but then you tell the LOD that none of us can leave early at close because you want that final half hour of time and a half? Seriously? We were tired.  The zones looked fantastic because of the lack of guests.  So the LOD had to find busy work for us.  Not cool.  In a couple of weeks, when they start cutting hours like crazy, they'll start sending us home at closing instead of staying that last half hour.  That means I'll lose about two hours a week.  It sucks, but it happens to us all.  So enough. Just...enough.



Speaking of closing on New Years my store was done around 10:30 with a skeleton crew and I was talking to the Sales Floor TL as we were wrapping up.

Me:  Did you need help with that thing that needs to get done until midnight?

TL: What thing?

Me:  You know, that thing, until midnight...

TL:  Oh! Yeah that thing! lol

We still left at 1030, but TL did offer me 15 more hours this week to learn sales floor.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 5, 2014)

To two of our SrTLs....I had to work with you both this weekend and it sucked.  I'm so sick of constantly being criticized by you both.  If either one of you ever had a positive or encouraging thing to say to me, I'd probably fall over dead from shock.  And guess what....your constant criticism doesn't make me want to work any harder when you work....it makes me want to do even less.  And I'm just sick of it.  And now one of you wants to sit down and talk with me on Wednesday?  Great...I'm sure you have a wonderful list of everything I've ever done wrong that you want to talk to me about.  And I actually thought yesterday went okay-ish.  Guess I was wrong.  But yeah, I get it...I'm worthless in both of your eyes.  Thanks for the constant reminders.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 5, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To two of our SrTLs....I had to work with you both this weekend and it sucked.  I'm so sick of constantly being criticized by you both.  If either one of you ever had a positive or encouraging thing to say to me, I'd probably fall over dead from shock.  And guess what....your constant criticism doesn't make me want to work any harder when you work....it makes me want to do even less.  And I'm just sick of it.  And now one of you wants to sit down and talk with me on Wednesday?  Great...I'm sure you have a wonderful list of everything I've ever done wrong that you want to talk to me about.  And I actually thought yesterday went okay-ish.  Guess I was wrong.  But yeah, I get it...I'm worthless in both of your eyes.  Thanks for the constant reminders.



I almost called out today because I didn't want what little of my soul I have left sapped by my store...but it sounds like you have it worse when those two work. Hugs and degreaser to you!!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 5, 2014)

Everyone else is supportive and has positive things to say...these two? Never.  One I can nearly get by with, since he's back room/logistics...and people say he's that way to everyone.  He's the one that wants to talk to me later this week.  The other is the sr GSTL...so that's a bit more problematic...but she's so cliquey and talks about everyone behind their back...which I hate.  She knew I was upset tonight and wanted to know what was up.  Right...like I was dumb enough to tell her that.  Then she told me if I had an issue with something that I needed to go to an LOD and not talk to another TM.  Right...she's the last one to talk.  Irony, I tell ya...


----------



## Barcode (Jan 6, 2014)

To the Service Desk TMs at my new store. You all are the whiniest bunch I have ever seen between both of my stores... The fact that you think you are entitled to have ME do Sorting (YOUR JOB ) for you, is absolutely hilarious.... Oh yes I'm sure that small basket of sort is going to kill you. I'm pretty sure most people don't like you guys since you are overly rude to pretty much everyone in the store.

P.S. Please actually use Smart Sort like you're supposed to. I don't like having other departments in my strays! >.<


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 6, 2014)

Barcode said:


> To the Service Desk TMs at my new store. You all are the whiniest bunch I have ever seen between both of my stores... The fact that you think you are entitled to have ME do Sorting (YOUR JOB ) for you, is absolutely hilarious.... Oh yes I'm sure that small basket of sort is going to kill you. I'm pretty sure most people don't like you guys since you are overly rude to pretty much everyone in the store.
> 
> P.S. Please actually use Smart Sort like you're supposed to. I don't like having other departments in my strays! >.<



If I didn't know better, I'd say you worked at my store!


----------



## neversaynever (Jan 6, 2014)

To the 2nd in charge... I hate being right about the bus you decided to drive over me. Karma can be a bitch, so watch your back.....


----------



## Super (Jan 7, 2014)

To that one store, 

I've had 3 full days off unscheduled  which I expected for 1st quarter but I have to admit I miss all you awesome fellow team members and look forward to tomorrow  

P.S It's okay Electronics Area....I missed you too haha XD


----------



## IHeartCarts (Jan 7, 2014)

To all team members,

There is a difference between bath towels and bath sheets. I couldn't tell you what that difference is physically but it's around 3 dollars price wise. STOP PUTTING THEM IN THE WRONG PLACES!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 7, 2014)

IHeartCarts said:


> To all team members,
> 
> There is a difference between bath towels and bath sheets. I couldn't tell you what that difference is physically but it's around 3 dollars price wise. STOP PUTTING THEM IN THE WRONG PLACES!



Size. That's really the only difference. Sheets are longer.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 7, 2014)

Size really DOES matter.....


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## babytrees (Jan 7, 2014)

to that seasonal...you wanted to be eligible for rehire....yup not showing up for your last shifts is so not going to get it to happen.

to that one tm who came in sick, thanks for sticking it out for as long as you could because after you left it was just me and our TL in softlines

to the tl from hardlines who came over and did shoes and infant hardlines...please come back to the softline side!!


----------



## sher (Jan 8, 2014)

To that one GSTL. Calling me up for backup and only me during the last 10 minutes we're open when I'm trying to finish cleaning up softlines/fitting room (I was the only one closing SL) doesn't make a lick of sense. Especially when you all know damn well that I don't drive and usually take the bus. It's a good thing my mom actually picked me up that night because there's no effing way I would've made the bus. To the cashier, why would you send people to me when I said I couldn't stay past ten? You also know that I don't drive. It makes absolutely no sense that I got out after you when you're the cashier and I am not. 

My store is one of those stores that doesn't keep people past when they're scheduled to zone or whatever. Cashiers sometimes stay for those idiot guests who wait for the final announcement to get in line. On this particular night, I had a cart with me on the way to the fitting room to sort the few things I picked up and grab junk left in fitting rooms from the last hour with no attendant. I stopped to take a guest when I was called for backup... then a whole family got in line and they each had a million things that they were buying separately and 0 of them spoke English so it was just dificult. Then I still had to run that cart to the fitting room. I didn't sort it or anything. Just threw it in the FR cart. I was so pissed. I specifically set my availability to work with the bus schedule and literally everyone in the store knows I take the bus.


----------



## V 42 (Jan 8, 2014)

To that one lead: Seriously, you are such a clueless, condescending, controlling bitch. You 'helped' by zoning two aisles in seasonal and thought that meant I should have been able to finish the entire area, as well as reshops, when you had me going up to cashier every single time they called for backup, which seems to have been every fifteen minutes, and I had a short shift today! One of the GSAs was on break at the same time as me, too, and she said you kept calling for me, even when you were told that I was on break!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 8, 2014)

babytrees said:


> to that seasonal...you wanted to be eligible for rehire....yup not showing up for your last shifts is so not going to get it to happen.
> 
> to that one tm who came in sick, thanks for sticking it out for as long as you could because after you left it was just me and our TL in softlines
> 
> to the tl from hardlines who came over and did shoes and infant hardlines...please come back to the softline side!!


Just ask for help from hl, early in the evening. If we can, we will come & help you out. Communication is the key.


----------



## victoryordeath (Jan 8, 2014)

To that one seasonal cashier who didn't know about the CC thing before,

I heard you quit despite being kept on.  Remind me to ask GSTL if I can pick up your hours next week and possibly every week.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 8, 2014)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > to that seasonal...you wanted to be eligible for rehire....yup not showing up for your last shifts is so not going to get it to happen.
> ...


hardlines was hard up too....but that's why we got the hardlines TL...communication, communication (and a little begging)


----------



## CRHnATL (Jan 8, 2014)

Rarejem said:


> Imerzan said:
> 
> 
> > GSTLs probably make the most laps around the store in a shift second to a CA
> ...



*WTF!!??? I would quit in a heartbeat if Target tried to make me  clean our women's restroom.  The women guest come in our store and poop  all over the toilet seats and walls of the women's restroom*!:girl_eww::girl_eww::scare:


----------



## CRHnATL (Jan 8, 2014)

Dear *ALL Sales Floor Team Members*,

Guest Services is NOT your personal trash can or laundry basket.  Therefore TRY to remember to say what you are dropping off that cart or basket for.  And "NO" I will NOT defect that item for you just because you are to lazy to fold it back up!  And please read your team member handbook, because "NO" I will NOT hold merchandise for you so you can buy it on your break.  Nor will I type in your employee number so you can receive your discount.  That's what our employee discount cards are for.

Thanks,


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 9, 2014)

We hold merchandise for TMs just like we do for guests: for one day.  Like the guests, half the crap I put away a couple of days later because they never buy it.  We will also punch in discount numbers if we know you/you work in our store.  No biggie.

That said, yes, I hate the fact people think guest services is their dumping ground: garbage, boxes, equipment, and stuff that goes in the fixture room all ends up there.  They usually try to dump it and run because they know that the larger boxes and garbage as well as the fixture stuff I will give back to them to put in its proper place.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2014)

GS at my store gets pissy with all of the hardlines closers for numerous reasons, but I wish they'd just stop assuming some of us aren't going to do what we're supposed to.

The trash is a big problem. I keep it in a handbasket that I put in the top of my cart. It basically becomes the defect/garbage basket, which I bring to guest services and then have to pretty much talk quickly before they start complaining.


----------



## sher (Jan 9, 2014)

I just use the trash cans that are near the price checkers... or the one in the fitting room. Sometimes if it's late, I just leave the trash on the floor for the cleaning crew in the morning. I'm horrible. I know.

Anyway, to that one TL, thanks for calling out. You were the only closer scheduled. 

To the other sl tl (wait, you're an etl now, I think?) eh, don't be mad when you come in in the morning. No one closed.

To that hl tm, thanks so much for offering to put me into contact with that recruiter you know! Even if it doesn't work out, I appreciate it like cray.

To the person who makes the schedules for tsc, service desk and gsa/tl, you suck. Since the fitting room wasn't busy, I (FR only does phones when there's no tsc at my store) would've helped out on the floor before leaving, but I was shackled to the fitting room area because tsc had to cover breaks, and take her own breaks. I did what I could, though. I turned the phone's ringer up all the way and ran out and cleaned the clearance, accessories and did some tables, but I'm sure all that'll be ruined in the two hours from when I left to when the store closed.


----------



## neversaynever (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't even know where to begin...

****snip****

UGH. Just UGH.

Anyway, on the flip side - hello more hours. HR told me today that she was happy I was moving into cashier - because she knows she can call me and I will work. Go me!


----------



## Mugen (Jan 10, 2014)

To that one TL, I'm glad we were able to talk out the issue I had. Granted it was my misinterpretation and my fault, I meant no harm about my "venting". Glad we put it behind us like adults.


----------



## artforoxygen (Jan 10, 2014)

To my IS TL, I really appreciate you saying I should train you. I feel bad I'm going on LOA so I can't help you swing into the role more, but you'll do great as you do with BR. You're making good decisions already with crosstraining other TMs.

To my entire store, I'll miss being beside you all in red and khaki for the next few months, but I need some time to focus on school and making art. Stay strong guys, it'll get better soon.


----------



## laylaj (Jan 12, 2014)

To the team members who thinks all seasonal workers are "nobodies" and treat them as such:
Remember, what goes up must come down.  We will eventually be "guests" and will have to be treated accordingly.  If you want your seasonals to work hard, then treat them as part of a "TEAM" instead of just people who fill a space.  There are many of us seasonals who believe working wherever we are commands all of our attention and effort--even though we don't get paid much, we get paid to do a job, and many of us do it well.

To the team lead who would rather "order" people to do things, remember a "please" and "thank you" go much further than commands, unless you are in the military.  We are all here to do a job, and whether you are a TM seasonal or a Senior Team Lead, manners DO matter.

To the team member who treats me like part of the team, hats off to you!  You will go far (if not at Target, wherever you choose!)

To the Team Leads and other TMs who believe they are the only ones that matter, and that guests cant hear their rants and raves...think again.  Guests DO hear and DO say something.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 14, 2014)

turns out my store was the former DTL's pet store...if she had a favorite she sent them to our store. So explains all of the hoity toity visits we've had since she quit/was shown the door.

sooooo....to the ETL's/STL (other than the most recent hires) and a tl and all the gstl/gsa's, I hope you all are quaking in your boots because I am tired of being part of the island of misfits because of you all and I think everybody has caught on to her modus operandi. 

to the closing LOD....put your big girl panties and get used to being the only one closing/in charge. You are actually one of the fairest ETL's when you aren't beyond flustered. You also are one of the few who puts the backroom ETL in his place (one of the most obvious DTL pets)


----------



## sher (Jan 14, 2014)

To that one TL, I'm just sorta waiting for you to fire me. You have so many complaints. I guess I'm good at something if I'm still here, but Idk what it is and it's stressing me out


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 14, 2014)

To the backroom TM who came in just to backstock the freezer: You did a hell of a job, it looks amazing in there.

To the other backroom TM and the TLOD: You guys rule. You helped me so much last night and let me be able to get more of what I needed to do done.

To my CTL: As always, you rock. Thanks for your help with everything lately.

To everyone else: We shouldn't be waiting til the last few hours before a visit to scramble & prepare. I know that's how it always is, but last night just really frustrated me.


----------



## V 42 (Jan 14, 2014)

I have the same problem with one of my leads.


----------



## antivibe (Jan 15, 2014)

To that hardlines team member, thanks for making me laugh today. Your cheesy joke made me chuckle during the rest of my shift.

HL-TM: Hey, how's it going?
Me: Eh not too great. I have to work on this massive stack of *MRIs* that some TM didn't want to do.
HL-TM: Don't you need to be certified to use that kind of technology?
TM: What? Oh, I meant MI... hahaha


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

It's the stupid little jokes that add some life to the day, sometimes.  I'll take it!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

To that one team member....YOU joined the army?  They don't come any more immature than you, so I don't see this ending well.  Especially when I asked you why and your response was, "to lose weight."  Honey, the military is not a weight loss program.  But if it gets you out of our store, that's fine with me.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 15, 2014)

To that new GSA: You're doing great so far. Keep up the good work.

To that one cashier: Every time you laugh, I get this sudden urge to add to the collection of bodies in redeye58's walk-in. Also, you're not funny. Please shut the **** up.


----------



## V 42 (Jan 15, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> Especially when I asked you why and your response was, "to lose weight."



Seriously? That's their reason? They wanna lose weight, they should buy a bike! That's what I did...


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes. That was her reason.  I wasn't sure whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 15, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> Yes. That was her reason.  I wasn't sure whether to laugh or cry.


Wait'll she finds out what time the wake-up call comes; no cute work-out clothes; no Starbux, etc, etc.


----------



## V 42 (Jan 15, 2014)

I vote for laugh. Just wish you could see her face when she realises how hard it really is!


----------



## IHeartCarts (Jan 15, 2014)

To that one team member joining the army. Good luck and thank you.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. That was her reason.  I wasn't sure whether to laugh or cry.
> ...



You've met her!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 16, 2014)

To the one "temporary" Pharmacy "TM" we have working: thank god you are only "temporary" and VERY part-time or I'd have to kill you. You are either the most illiterate, lazy, or simply STUPID person I think I've ever had the (dis)pleasure of working with. Because of your incompetence, it's making ALL of our jobs twice as hard. If we have to show you the simplest task 3 times in <4 hours (and even wrote down the steps since we have shown this person how to do this MULTIPLE times EVERY time they have worked: 1)type in Rx# 2)<ENTER> etc), there's no way in hell you're EVER going to make it in the pharmacy field! :dash2:


----------



## Backroom81 (Jan 16, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one team member....YOU joined the army?  They don't come any more immature than you, so I don't see this ending well.  Especially when I asked you why and your response was, "to lose weight."  Honey, the military is not a weight loss program.  But if it gets you out of our store, that's fine with me.









and just so I'm not specifically targeting the Army:


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jan 16, 2014)

Dear HR Team Member:

You can eat the fattest part of my ass. Waiting for the time when I can clock in, and changing the channel on my walkie-talkie so I can hear a conversation between a team member in a Top 10 Shortage area and the LOD is not working off the clock. It is press two buttons on a walkie and using my ears. If this is what you think of as work, you need to not be involved in the human resources department because your definition of the word resource requires massive revision. Secondly, your email on this matter to my supervisor is easily the most High School-ish thing I've read in ages. I can't even form my rage into sentences.

The work-life balance exists to protect ME the employee. This is so you can't tell me to work out reshop while I'm clocked out on my meal. This is so you can't compel my be force or fear to work late on Christmas Eve. If I decide of my own free will to prepare myself with knowledge or communication to my peers (WITH WHOM I DONT HAVE SHIT ELSE LEFT TO TALK ABOUT), that's just fucking fine with me. I don't see a problem with that. It doesn't make me feel like I have lost a sense of self to my work place, BECAUSE IM A FUCKING ADULT.

Jesus Christ, go back to FIFO-ing the break room refrigerators or nagging people about their missed punches.


----------



## sigma7 (Jan 17, 2014)

It's not that target is trying to protect you when they say work life balance. Don't be naÃ¯ve enough to think that. Target is protecting their own ass when they say that. Target doesn't want you doing anything target related off the clock because they don't want a lawsuit. Using the walkie when not clocked to be able to hear about a work situation/issue could definitely be considered working off the clock.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 17, 2014)

Reading email, checking out equipment/keys, putting papers away - all while off the clock........all these got a TL at my store put on final. He was told that he 'jeopardized leadership' through his actions.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 17, 2014)

To the STL that got me canned, I'm so glad to hear you're moving up to HR in corporate.
You'll fit right in at Spot.
There is a part of me that knew this about you all along.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 17, 2014)

.....and Karma (the bitch) is slipping into her red stilettos as we speak....:spiteful:


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 17, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> .....and Karma (the bitch) is slipping into her red stilettos as we speak....:spiteful:



But why is it that people have to first move into positions where they can first do the most harm?


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 17, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > .....and Karma (the bitch) is slipping into her red stilettos as we speak....:spiteful:
> ...



Truth.  We had an ETL promoted to STL last month.  We all hated her, and were happy to see her go.  It just sucked that it had to be on to a position where she would be hurting others even more.  (Though a bit of karma has already caught up to her).


----------



## TGTmnGrl (Jan 17, 2014)

Dear CA, don't decide to get cracked out and bring your kids on a trip to Target on your day off!


----------



## RhettB (Jan 18, 2014)

GrumpyAP said:


> Dear HR Team Member:
> 
> You can eat the fattest part of my ass. Waiting for the time when I can clock in, and changing the channel on my walkie-talkie so I can hear a conversation between a team member in a Top 10 Shortage area and the LOD is not working off the clock. It is press two buttons on a walkie and using my ears. If this is what you think of as work, you need to not be involved in the human resources department because your definition of the word resource requires massive revision. Secondly, your email on this matter to my supervisor is easily the most High School-ish thing I've read in ages. I can't even form my rage into sentences.
> 
> ...



Getting equipment off the clock is, well working off the clock, which is not allowed.


----------



## asdfghjkl (Jan 18, 2014)

To the one SL TM, I know you want to get reshop done and that's no big deal. Everything has died down to the point where we can zone fairly quickly. But to constantly push it in my face and try to make reshop the main focus is really starting to get on my nerves a little. Morning team usually does reshop, closing team does zoning after 6. Maybe my outlook is a little flawed because I do believe in zoning and putting up reshop at the same time if it doesn't slow you down. But you can't expect me to zone a whole section and put out reshop in the 2 hours I was put in softlines. It's getting really annoying to work with you and I hope I never get to anymore. 

Oh, and it's also really annoying you ask the other TMs to put out your own reshop and to zone your tables when we have our own reshop and tables to get done too. Maybe you should try doing your job a little.


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 18, 2014)

To my CTL: Once again, thank you for taking the time to do the little things. Yes I asked a dumb question on if I could flex out new stuff, but you were really happy that I took that initiative, and made sure to thank and recognize me. Those things are what make doing a project like that worthwhile.
To the one HL TL: It was awesome that you also noticed my effort & said you liked my initiative & drive for tackling something like that.
Thanks to both of you, you helped my day be a calm, smooth one.

To my fellow PA who closed yesterday: I was so happy to be able to leave you with what was hopefully an easy night. I love working with you and being able to help you out. After leaving you with some messes lately, I was glad to be able to put a smile on your face with telling you all that was left was the usual stuff and that I had gotten random extra work done so you had a nice area to work with.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 19, 2014)

to that one seasonal who cried her way on to a permanent position as a cashier (thankfully not softlines, you all know her as Eeyore)-we all need the hours but you potentially took hours away from a softlines team member by hording the swap shift board.
There is also a reason you stopped being approved for any shift swaps that weren't cashier shifts....you suck on the floor and you are an Eeyore.

to the ETL HR....yup, we can tell you are back you've truly screwed the pooch...you have been here for all of the Eeyore drama and you STILL approved the swap because she's trained in the area? You are an idjut...for this and so many other reasons.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 19, 2014)

to all the team leads in my store that work over schedule and always need to cut hours on saturday... screw you.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 19, 2014)

To the hardlines TM: You're a friend of mine, but I wish you'd quit or get fired already. I get it, you work at Cricket because Target doesn't give enough hours. In that case, please quit working at Target. You *constantly* call out now, and it's really annoying. Those hours are lost, and they could have gone to someone else's schedule. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Super (Jan 20, 2014)

To that one TL: Sunday morning it was quiet for a few hours when I opened Electronics thanks for the signing task  It does help pass the time until the first morning wave of guests come


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 20, 2014)

To that one TM: I had no issue checking to see if we had an item on the floor that the guest wanted. But you even knew it was clearance and wanted me to hold it? You know better than that. No holding clearance!!

To several of the GSA's: Stop acting like you're better than the rest of us. You only have authority at the front end. That's it. If I'm not on HL, do NOT tell me to take reshop. If a TL or ETL wants me to jump in & help, I will do it. But you are not above me. 
Seriously the GSA's they trained for the holidays (and kept most of them as GSA) are snotty & think they control everything. I'm sick of it.


----------



## neversaynever (Jan 20, 2014)

To that "TM" today.... no, I do not know why your redcard was declined and said to call them. And no, you cannot have your employee discount if you use your regular debit card. You should know that.

Thanks for the food that had to get tossed because you wouldn't pay the extra $1.

(I don't think she was the TM - spouse maybe? Should have asked for ID to further tick her off)


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 20, 2014)

To the TM who tried to use her discount at SB: Yeh, your card doesn't work any more & we all know you got termed but we weren't bringing it up so you wouldn't be humiliated; but you had to push it anyway & wound up looking like a fool.
And yeh, we were talking about you after you walked away.


----------



## Mugen (Jan 22, 2014)

Awwww you poor thing. You're by yourself in the backroom and the amount of task you have is frustrating? Now you know how WE feel when you decide to call off and no show constantly. We deal with it and so can you.


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 22, 2014)

To my CTL: once again,  you rock. You continue to show that you support and stand behind your PA's and it means a lot. I never mind coming in and working my ass off for you because I know you appreciate the work we do. 
To the new HL TM: I hope you improve quickly because I was not at all impressed with your effort today. Slower than a snail zoning and I did 3 carts of reshop that were about a quarter full in the time it took you to do one that was about the same. Come on dude.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 22, 2014)

To the presentation TL: Everybody knows you're lazy. Nobody knew how bad it was. You do nothing for most of your shift then run around trying to do everything you SHOULD have been doing.

You stayed two hours late today, and I've noticed this happens fairly often. The TM who mentioned this to me said you get a bunch of overtime.

How are you not fired yet.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 22, 2014)

oath2order said:


> To the presentation TL: Everybody knows you're lazy. Nobody knew how bad it was. You do nothing for most of your shift then run around trying to do everything you SHOULD have been doing.
> 
> You stayed two hours late today, and I've noticed this happens fairly often. The TM who mentioned this to me said you get a bunch of overtime.
> 
> How are you not fired yet.



ohhhh....we have one of those who was told in no uncertain terms she would not be coming in the next day to do her work as that would put her (once again) into overtime. Blew her right out of the water.


----------



## bckrmbulldog (Jan 22, 2014)

DMNDZ bruhh said:


> ME: LOD CAFs are done and their are four vehicles on the front of the line.
> 
> Stupid ETL: copy that, can you tell me how many vehicles that are currently on the line?
> 
> ME: *switch back to channel two*


should have said "nine." lol!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2014)

To the team member that walks around the entire backroom and paces as a way to get out of working pulls and zoning the salesfloor.  What is the deal?  I mean seriously, you come through the receiving doors by the line from the salesfloor area in seasonal, go to the restroom in the backroom, then instead of going back to grocery(the area you work in), you walk past the balers, the grocery side of the stockroom, and then go out the doors by the bakery back to grocery.  What is up with that?  Are you that lazy that you would rather walk around than to go back onto the salesfloor and zone grocery?


----------



## sher (Jan 23, 2014)

To those market TMs I hounded about putting out that apple fritter bread, I'm sorry... and also super thankful. That bread is... I don't have the words right now to describe how much I love it. My breakfast sandwich yesterday morning was absolute perfection (salty and sweet together!? yes.) and I'm sure the french toast this morning afternoon will be as well.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 23, 2014)

This.
With bacon, it's tha BOMB! :girl_in_love:


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 24, 2014)

To the presentation team...it's probably a good thing you don't speak much English, because a lot of people were laughing at you behind your backs today (except for your TL and LOD who wanted to strangle you)...but seriously....you're doing a reset...you decide to take your break.  So instead putting the product in the cooler (cheese, sour cream, etc), you leave it on the floor, for your TL to find and for me to have to QMOS. Not your finest hour.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 24, 2014)

to the srTL....good luck with that decision with eeyore....guess I will find out tomorrow which way you went. I really hate to think that we have to punish a good worker because eeyore is, well, eeyore.


----------



## sher (Jan 25, 2014)

I... can't stop picturing Eeyore in red and khaki moping around the store now. It's hilarious, because I'm picturing the character, but it'd probably suck to work with an Eeyore type.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2014)

To the market TL: Look, I know you hired the two or three PAs so you could avoid doing work, but the least you could do is make sure the PFresh order is placed.

We have absolutely no fruit in the store. Not too much milk either.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 25, 2014)

sher said:


> I... can't stop picturing Eeyore in red and khaki moping around the store now. It's hilarious, because I'm picturing the character, but it'd probably suck to work with an Eeyore type.



honestly Eeyore is probably too happy for this one....and she is a helicopter parent for her son that works in the store.double whammy


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 26, 2014)

babytrees said:


> sher said:
> 
> 
> > I... can't stop picturing Eeyore in red and khaki moping around the store now. It's hilarious, because I'm picturing the character, but it'd probably suck to work with an Eeyore type.
> ...



We have a pharmacy guest that we call Eeyore and it's the PERFECT name for him....has the same "woe is me" voice, talks and walks slow, even has the droopy eyes!


----------



## sambr (Jan 26, 2014)

ttotm: You should not be in soft lines. you can not just skim. everybody can clearly see the table you just "folded" look like crap. i had to go back over you zones and red do it. not touch it up a little bit  REDO it. stop talking and just do the zone right.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2014)

To anybody who does any sort of push in my store: You cannot flex the brand name stuff over the Target Brand stuff. I repeat, you cannot flex the brand name stuff over the Target Brand stuff.

SO STOP DOING THAT.

Also: To the hardlines TL who told me the best method for explaining why we can't give a price when doing a price check. Thank you, that's actually a really good excuse.

The method I'm going to start using is to look at the aisle. If it's a wreck and many things are out of place, then yes, they get the price. If it's one thing out of place and the rest of it looks fine, then they don't get the price.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 26, 2014)

sambr said:


> ttotm: You should not be in soft lines. you can not just skim. everybody can clearly see the table you just "folded" look like crap. i had to go back over you zones and red do it. not touch it up a little bit  REDO it. stop talking and just do the zone right.



Give that tm, a folding board.


----------



## sigma7 (Jan 26, 2014)

To that one TL: thanks for helping me set a few endcaps today. You're helping me crawl out from the hole I've found my department in.

To the HQ merchandising teams: Having every food endcap reset just three weeks after setting them is a stupid thing to do this time of the year when there are no hours. I literally got them all set and then saw the new salesplanners in OLP due two weeks out. Now I'm super behind again.

To my ETL-HL: I know POG has had their hours slashed. When I asked what the plan was to get them caught up, you should have more of an answer than "I dunno man...they keep getting their hours cut." YOU are paid to be a strategic leader. Try partnering with your fellow ETLs and your TLs to come up with some sort of strategy to get the workload done. I'm willing to help, but when you don't have a plan, I don't know how I can help out. There are three weeks worth of revisions still not done and several pogs that haven't been set going all the way back to 12/29. This is clogging up the stockroom, making the sales floor look empty, and making us lose sales. The workload is seriously snowballing its way down the hill and it's about to crash right into you...and so close to your review time too. God, your 18 months cannot be up soon enough.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 26, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> To that one TL: thanks for helping me set a few endcaps today. You're helping me crawl out from the hole I've found my department in.
> 
> To the HQ merchandising teams: Having every food endcap reset just three weeks after setting them is a stupid thing to do this time of the year when there are no hours. I literally got them all set and then saw the new salesplanners in OLP due two weeks out. Now I'm super behind again.
> 
> To my ETL-HL: I know POG has had their hours slashed. When I asked what the plan was to get them caught up, you should have more of an answer than "I dunno man...they keep getting their hours cut." YOU are paid to be a strategic leader. Try partnering with your fellow ETLs and your TLs to come up with some sort of strategy to get the workload done. I'm willing to help, but when you don't have a plan, I don't know how I can help out. There are three weeks worth of revisions still not done and several pogs that haven't been set going all the way back to 12/29. This is clogging up the stockroom, making the sales floor look empty, and making us lose sales. The workload is seriously snowballing its way down the hill and it's about to crash right into you...and so close to your review time too. God, your 18 months cannot be up soon enough.



My ctl had the same issue, no hours for the new sp's this week.they respond was, don't get on my case about the scroe, this week. I told my stl in advance. So don't blame me!


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 26, 2014)

Projects, projects every where and not an hour to spare....


----------



## asdfghjkl (Jan 26, 2014)

To those team member(s).. we all have our own share of problems outside of work and we are entitled to our own emotions.. but can you keep all that at home? Unwarranted attitude is unnecessary. 

And to that one team member on her phone when she was backing out of the parking lot and almost hit my car, get the hell off your phone.


----------



## babytrees (Jan 26, 2014)

to that one TL...not sure how you have so many SrTL's and ETL's who will come over just to chat with you and "help" you with your zoning and VA's. Even less sure how you all can't finish these things when you are all "working" any of those things. Must be some pheromone you are throwing off but obviously I am not affected by it. The problem is you are officially my superior and you obviously don't like me.


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 27, 2014)

To that one TM: I don't know when that stick appeared up your ass but you need to get it out or just stay the hell away from me. I am tired of hearing your endless bitching about helping out in other areas. Suck it up and move on.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 28, 2014)

To that TM...thanks for taking the walk of shame today...it worked well to take our minds off the upcoming AE14 changes for a while.


----------



## calimero (Jan 28, 2014)

To Target : you lost the last little respect I had for you.
While we are under a state of emergency ( we are in the deep south ) ,the city has shut down,the airport is closed ,the schools are closed,various highways/ tunnels are also closed, for god sake even Walmart closed its doors ,why oh why are we still opened?only 4 TM are in the store right now, And we have to report to work at the regular  time tomorrow....yeah right ...


----------



## neversaynever (Jan 29, 2014)

To whomever thought it was cool to make up that lie about me.... WOW... i'm still speechless over it.

I'm shocked.

Seriously?!?!?!

And, seriously, who the heck would pretend to be a manager at Target and tell a customer they were?!?!

There isn't anyone I work with up front I'd wish "karma" on - but apparently someone deserves that wish.... 

Ye gads. I'm too old for this kind of crap.


----------



## Super (Jan 30, 2014)

oath2order said:


> To the market TL: Look, I know you hired the two or three PAs so you could avoid doing work, but the least you could do is make sure the PFresh order is placed.
> 
> We have absolutely no fruit in the store. Not too much milk either.



I'd have a laugh with the Market TL and say "Hey, Guests are going bananas over having no fruit. Orange you gonna do the Pfresh Order?" Lol


----------



## CartStryke (Jan 30, 2014)

To the GSA last night, if I'm scheduled for four hours, I'm entitled to my 15 minute break. Just because we we're going to leave right at close so I would've only worked 3 1/2 hours is not my fault. Joke's on you though. You sent me out half an hour before close to get the remaining carts (all 10 of them) so I just snuck away for 15 minutes and took my own break.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 30, 2014)

Of course you get the break! If you're scheduled for four, you get it.  Even if the LOD says you all are leaving early, there's no guarantee that will actually happen.  Even then, you're arguing over a fifteen minute break at the end of January...by all means, why wouldn't he/she just give it to you! Oy.


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 30, 2014)

To the one team member that asked if was losing my job yesterday. Thanks I do appreciate your concern. 

I am trying to stay positive, but yet I am still some what scared. I know we were told that no one was losing their jobs, but really just wonder what happens if our store make the company mandated head count for team leads in a timely manner.


----------



## SeasonalCallButton (Jan 30, 2014)

To the one team member who bitches about every little thing, if you can't handle doing push and maintaining the electronics boat clean you should just stick to cashiering! I don't have time to clean up your mess and finish all YOUR work while you look all great and mighty with your high attachment rate -_-


----------



## V 42 (Jan 31, 2014)

To that one team member: Seriously, you stupid twat? Talking about me behind my back, then acting all innocent for the rest of your shift, when you realise I had heard you? Fuck you.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 31, 2014)

To the ETL-GE...I will do 99% of what you ask me to do.  But I will not refer to the REDCard as a "Reward Card."  Sorry...ain't happening.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 2, 2014)

thank you to Eeyore for the laughs......she took a shift on the swap board for a weekend softlines shift (she hogs the board until she has made sure she can do all the shifts she wants) and then made sure it was etl approved. Less than 2 days later she had that shift back up on the board and nobody was taking it. She even went through the store looking to find somebody, anybody to take it. Such a weasel.....even asking what kind of plans they had just to see if they would change them for her.

though I am a little pissed that it would have left the softlines team short handed if she called out, maybe, just maybe, the leadership will stop approving her every swap. (there have been some that I would have taken if she hadn't hogged the board)


----------



## calimero (Feb 2, 2014)

To that TM,could you take beano or whatever else and stop passing gas around us ....we are gagging ....


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 2, 2014)

calimero said:


> To that TM,could you take beano or whatever else and stop passing gas around us ....we are gagging ....



Try spraying the TM with air fresheners until they get the point and stop flatulating near you.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 3, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> calimero said:
> 
> 
> > To that TM,could you take beano or whatever else and stop passing gas around us ....we are gagging ....
> ...



Sorry.......


----------



## babytrees (Feb 4, 2014)

to that one team member(s)....please stop flitting and floating everywhere and not accomplishing anything...I hate having to do my job and yours....I don't get paid enough.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 4, 2014)

To those team members on POG...I realize you have aisles to set and need carts to clear the product off of the shelves, but do you really have to take _my_ carts?  I need them just as much as you for repacks and the cartwell is no more than 40 feet away from where you took mine.  Is the floor between Stationary and the cartwell lava or something?  Please stop being so lazy; you're bound to make me cry.


----------



## sigma7 (Feb 4, 2014)

To that one team member in market: Thanks for going above and beyond on nearly every one of your shifts.  I'm really glad you're on my team and I know we can makes this department so much better this year!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 4, 2014)

TTOTM: Thanks for trying to throw me under the bus....sorry that 2 other TMs were there to tell what REALLY happened


----------



## NOP (Feb 5, 2014)

TTOTM, I don't know what you were doing last night, but it was awesome coming in this morning to find both WAVE batteries nearly dead or dead because somebody didn't plug it in.

As a result, I  barely got started on the CSE signing this morning before the other WAVE was about to die.  Backroom/Flow team had to use a ladder or the crown to get their stuff down.

To the ETLs/STLs - thanks for giving me less than 20 hours this week to get the CSE workload done.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 5, 2014)

we have ANOTHER muckety muck visit in the morning...I am so hoping ETL heads will roll
how is it we had a more than full slate of closers tonight and I end up being the one who spends the most time in shoes? Oh yeah, the men's, shoes, and IHL brand team member was there and he's useless. Poor kid was never trained in making shoe boxes or labels for said boxes....but he is also one of the floating tm's...never in his assigned area for any great amount of time.


----------



## Logistics princess (Feb 6, 2014)

We had a smart huddle to zone the candy aisle a few weeks ago.    
Granted, my team was over stocking (due to miscommunication as to whether we could push above the fencing line or not, and my STL likes to randomly throw out FLEX IT ALL! instructions to a few people then not tell anyone else) but they piled candy on a flat, not in repacks, and then called me over to push it to the backroom. 

FUCK THAT.  I'm not wasting my time picking up candy that falls all over because you people stack like savages.   I went to the backroom, brought them a tub and a three tier and told them to call me back when it was backroom ready.   

A hardlines TM went ballistic on me!   (I have shit to do! Stupid Flow! Do what you're told!)  
I kindly informed him that the day he comes in at 4am and throws a 2700 piece truck with me, short 6 people on an already understaffed team, and still gets it done is under an hour and 15 minutes then and only then can he tell me that he has shit to do. We all have shit to do.   
And do what I'm told? Sorry fucker, last I checked you weren't my boss.


----------



## paidtosmile (Feb 6, 2014)

To one of my peers...
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE take more care in putting money in deposit bags when you close registers.
Sincerely, the 239TM who's sick of flattening money and separating it out from smallest to largest for every bag because it's literally all clumped together out of order for every location.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 6, 2014)

to the 5 tm's who were on the salesfloor tonight...you rocked the closing!! Especially the 2 of you in softlines (with my help)

dang though....our muckety muck visit went well....of course we are WAY over hours because of the prep.


----------



## HardlinesHellion (Feb 7, 2014)

To my etl, thanks for 12 and 9 hours for two weeks. That might cover my insurance. Hope I don't get too hungry.

To who ever always leaves their breadstick boxes in the break room your mother doesn't live here pick up after yourself!

Logistics etl for the love of god do some actual work! Don't call someone over the walkie to come across the store and pick up three things. You literally could have done it yourself. And make your team do their job!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2014)

HardlinesHellion said:


> To my etl, thanks for 12 and 9 hours for two weeks. That might cover my insurance. Hope I don't get too hungry.
> 
> To who ever always leaves their breadstick boxes in the break room your mother doesn't live here pick up after yourself!
> 
> Logistics etl for the love of god do some actual work! Don't call someone over the walkie to come across the store and pick up three things. You literally could have done it yourself. And make your team do their job!



HA. Breadstick boxes? That's it?

To whoever leaves paper plates, wrappers, bottles, napkins on the table in the breakroom, please pick it up.

If something makes a mess in the microwave, clean it up you lazy overnight crew people.


----------



## HardlinesHellion (Feb 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> HardlinesHellion said:
> 
> 
> > To my etl, thanks for 12 and 9 hours for two weeks. That might cover my insurance. Hope I don't get too hungry.
> ...


There's usually other stuff from time to time but its breadstick boxes 95% of the time. Once I found a can of chili on the table empty with a spoon in it. They must have eaten it cold


----------



## antivibe (Feb 8, 2014)

To that one ETL I just had the pleasure of dealing with.
AHSUKHFREUHER FUCKING POO ARE YOU SERIOUS?? I have never dealt with such an idiot.

So I purchased a $550 electronic item, I got home and realized the seal was broken.
I immediately went back to store, since there is no way I'm keeping a returned/opened item.
I went to guest service and spoke with the TM, who then called his LOD. 
I told the LOD my situation and he immediately called AP (who weren't there anymore)
he then reclaimed that it was "Impossible, there is no way this would be out on the floor. 
I can't do anything for you, sorry. There is no way we sold you this" He offered me a new one, but they were out of stock.
So he said, he couldn't do anything and walked away.

To those TMs who were listening to the situation and then proceeded to do the return, despite the ETL saying "no"
THANK YOU SO FREAKING MUCH!!!!
You guys are awesome, thank you so much! I really hope you guys don't get in trouble.

I never thought I would be on the opposite side of the guest service counter, arguing with "the manager".


----------



## RhettB (Feb 8, 2014)

HardlinesHellion said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > HardlinesHellion said:
> ...




I like it when the TSC staff clean out the fridge, tossing items with no name or date  Then the TM's moan and groan if their Target Cafe paper cup was tossed.   Iv'e tossed things from the fridge that were over 30 days expired, only to hear someone ask what happened to their stuff the next week.   

I'd hate to see the cleanliness of some of these peoples' homes.


----------



## HardlinesHellion (Feb 9, 2014)

RhettB said:


> HardlinesHellion said:
> 
> 
> > oath2order said:
> ...


Oh god our one lady goes ballistic! About 3 weeks ago she couldn't fit her lunch box in there and it was over. She pulled the trash can over and tossed almost everything and then printed that everything had to be out by the following day on neon paper and stuck them everywhere.


----------



## paidtosmile (Feb 9, 2014)

Shout out to my cart attendant for working 9 carts of reshop and clearing hard lines abandons tonight!


----------



## babytrees (Feb 9, 2014)

weekend from h e double hockey sticks...
to the closing LOD and STL last night....what was going on in that peon of a brain of yours? Having the closers on the busiest day of the year so far focus on reshop and pushing CAF's.....then you get huffy at me when I show the stuff what is on the floor in infants....4 hours to do all the reshop, cover the fr's lunch, help guests and I got a decent zone in 2 out of 3 areas...oh and I was making sure the other areas were getting some attention.

to said FRO....you are a nice enough person but you are going to get  into huge trouble with the way you leave the fitting room at the end of the night.

Oh were the openers mad this morning!! (rightfully so...if you ask me)

I have harped on this before....I am sick and tired of people getting vibe cards for doing their jobs!! There were so many up there tonight (pretty sure partly for show for the visit) just for thanks for doing your job.


----------



## PA 0701 (Feb 10, 2014)

TTOTM, thanks for telling me about this website the other day. 

Sorry, I did not tell you I have already been registered and posting for about a year.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 10, 2014)

PA 0701 said:


> TTOTM, thanks for telling me about this website the other day.
> 
> Sorry, I did not tell you I have already been registered and posting for about a year.


Ha! There are people I want to tell about this place, but I also don't want to admit I'm here. So silence reigns.


----------



## doxie71 (Feb 10, 2014)

To that one TL: Please learn to do your job. If something should be done BEFORE Friday, don't leave it for someone to do Friday morning. And then when it doesn't get done, don't just say hey part of this still needs finished without saying what has & hasn't been done. And it also doesn't help when YOU don't do the job properly either.

To whomever has been pulling stuff from the backroom without the use of SUBT. STOP!!!! You are screwing with the system.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 10, 2014)

I tell tm's about here....but I also tell them to don't tell me if they join and if they figure out who I am to not take my posts to heart...it is a place to vent.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 10, 2014)

To the SB/FA TL who was working tonight for inventory....you seriously spent your entire time on the floor and in your area with your earbuds on. I was fairly certain that was a no-no for everyone when the store is open. Way to keep it classy.


----------



## Target Annie (Feb 11, 2014)

To that one team member; 
Must be nice that you are an executive and don't even work a 40 week. I have 7 hour days, and you come in after me, and leave before me most of the time. But since the store team leader does the same thing, guess it's just fine. 
I don't see how they can coach anyone for attendance. Such hypocrisy.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 11, 2014)

ttotm....don't begrudge me talking about having to take another shift this week because of a 16 hour schedule next week (I've added 9 hours off the swap board....I think I am going to call it good). You have called out, been late, been late enough for them to tell you to just stay home.....all of your last month's worth of shifts. Just quit already and leave me alone. 

ttotm and tl who were shown the door and maybe even a jail cell....you were both long timers and guess you didn't have everybody snowed now did you?


----------



## babytrees (Feb 12, 2014)

ttotm who, after being in a car accident on the way to work, was only a little bit late. Mad props!!! You were/are the best seasonal hire we've had in the time I've been there. And I'm not just saying that because of the opinion you formed all on your own about Miss Cushy Pants.

to the ETL who sent above tm home.....gotta say you are becoming one of the few ETL's I've liked in my tenure. Of course, for the last 5 shifts we've had the same schedule so I have gotten to know you better. I am really curious how you are going to handle the guest situation with one of our GSTL's (the one "I" says "too much noise" for). Said GSTL is a pain in the ass and none of us can figure out how she even made it past her 90 days.

in another thread I mentioned I hated being called "operator" instead of babytrees over the walkie....to those team members who call me by name...thank you. None of the FRO sound the same.....believe me I've heard all of us on the walkie. 

ttotm mentioned in above post....this is the first I've worked with you in a while....don't ever want to do it again. You actually worked for maybe a half hour/fourty five minutes of your shift. Not good when you are the only one on the floor at all.


----------



## paidtosmile (Feb 14, 2014)

To that flow TM. You're an idiot. You literally ran up to guest service with a pack of leaking market pantry water (because your blade sliced the entire side open) with water dripping all over your clothes and all over the floor. You also proceeded to SLAM it down on the counter so that the sliced bottles actually popped and spit water out all over the desk, which leaked through cracks and holes in the counter down to the nooks and crannies below. Question for you. Why didn't you contain the leaking water bottles on the spot with a spill station bag first, and bring the still dripping (yet contained) package up.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 14, 2014)

to the backroom team.....you and I are playing the shoe tug of war....I zone to planogram and send shoes for backstock every shift, I come in the next time and the same shoes are back on the shelf...plus some. I have told all LOD's/ETL's I am sending shoes back for backstock and to look and see how the shoes that are done (I have about 1 and a half aisles left). I am a stubborn old mule and will win this war because what I am doing is proper and hits on one of the STL and others pet peeves. This means you also ETL backroom....you may be so far up the STL's ass but when it comes to shoes he will come down on my side in the end, I believe.


----------



## gun runner (Feb 14, 2014)

Nothing worse than shoes and SL backstock. Sorry, we hate it.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 14, 2014)

but if it's so ugly and overstocked that the guests can't find what they want they won't buy. Plus, if it wouldn't be overpushed to start there wouldn't be messed up counts/as much backstock


----------



## oath2order (Feb 14, 2014)

babytrees said:


> to the backroom team.....you and I are playing the shoe tug of war....I zone to planogram and send shoes for backstock every shift, I come in the next time and the same shoes are back on the shelf...plus some. I have told all LOD's/ETL's I am sending shoes back for backstock and to look and see how the shoes that are done (I have about 1 and a half aisles left). I am a stubborn old mule and will win this war because what I am doing is proper and hits on one of the STL and others pet peeves. This means you also ETL backroom....you may be so far up the STL's ass but when it comes to shoes he will come down on my side in the end, I believe.



One of the things I do when zoning toys is to do the zone first, and write down the DPCIs of the items that were majorly over-pushed, like the loads of extra Nerf guns we had. After my zone is done, I do my backstock, THEN I shoot researches for those DPCIs. Tends to keep the extra stuff off the floor for a few days at least.


----------



## calimero (Feb 14, 2014)

To that TL that everybody loves ,because he is genuinely a nice guy ,I simply love this TL , he works ! And he knows how to joke around,and be a good sport ! .but this time I got him,....again....!!! 

Me : TL ,location?
TL : I am in panties
Me : really? What color? 

The last time ,he handed me a box of tampons and asked : where do those go?
Me : well,if you don't know by now,we might need to have a little talk ...


----------



## InStalker (Feb 14, 2014)

TTOTM

You took my PDA from my cart while I was on break. That's fine. I understand it wasn't being used at the time. But now I'm back from my break. I asked for my PDA back nicely and, though you acknowledged that you know it was mine, you refused to give it back unless I could find another one for you. That's not how this works. You find your own PDA. What the hell is wrong with you? Maybe next time I'll just take $5 from your wallet and when you ask for it back I'll tell you that you weren't using it at the time. But I won't be giving it back until you find me more money.


----------



## zephyr4 (Feb 14, 2014)

oath2order said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > to the backroom team.....you and I are playing the shoe tug of war....I zone to planogram and send shoes for backstock every shift, I come in the next time and the same shoes are back on the shelf...plus some. I have told all LOD's/ETL's I am sending shoes back for backstock and to look and see how the shoes that are done (I have about 1 and a half aisles left). I am a stubborn old mule and will win this war because what I am doing is proper and hits on one of the STL and others pet peeves. This means you also ETL backroom....you may be so far up the STL's ass but when it comes to shoes he will come down on my side in the end, I believe.
> ...



Overstock usually comes back out in the CAF pulls because the accumulator values for the overstocked items is positive. Backroom should know if it's full on the salesfloor and then reset the accumulator on those items while backstocking


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 14, 2014)

To that one EM who is sulk personified: you got butt-hurt when you were chatting with a friend & got called out by a TL because your co-worker was getting slammed not 5 ft away.  You came whining over trying to make it somebody else's fault.
Too bad, so sad. Not buying it.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 14, 2014)

zephyr4 said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > babytrees said:
> ...



This. Backroom should SUBT9999 the overstocked items so they don't keep coming out in the CAFs.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 14, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> zephyr4 said:
> 
> 
> > oath2order said:
> ...



I WOULD do that, but most of my store's backroom team doesn't care too much.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 14, 2014)

To that one ETL: Thank you for remembering from our "overnight days" that I'd much rather work re-shop than cash. Except I'm not gonna get much done when I only have 15 minutes left in my shift.

To that one GSA: The cashier training guide says to use the Additional Assistance button when one's line exceeds 1+1. Don't tell me not to hit the button and say that "you can manage on your own without me doing that." If you could manage, my line wouldn't be 1+6.

To my DTL and/or Corporate: If you don't want cashiers to work on tasks between guests, then give us hours to allocate to another workcenter so they can zone the front end, push/re-shop One Spot, empty our re-shop and hanger bins, and re-fill our bags. If we don't do those things, they don't get done. I know guest service is the priority, but we can't just let the front end look like shit and not have the necessary tools to do our jobs (i.e. bags).


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Feb 15, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> To my DTL and/or Corporate: If you don't want cashiers to work on tasks between guests, then give us hours to allocate to another workcenter so they can zone the front end, push/re-shop One Spot, empty our re-shop and hanger bins, and re-fill our bags. If we don't do those things, they don't get done. I know guest service is the priority, but we can't just let the front end look like shit and not have the necessary tools to do our jobs (i.e. bags).



If we're slow, I don't mind doing that stuff (I actually enjoy zoning).  But when we are super busy, we really need CAs to take care of the hangers, reshop, baskets, etc.  Yesterday was CRAZY insane busy at my store, and there was no CA!  There was crap left everywhere, just like the holiday season.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah, those tasks pretty well fall to the GSA (to either do or convince the cashiers to do when we are slow) under the heading of keeping the front end brand.

To that one spot.com employee...I have now been attempting to assist this guest for the past 45 minutes. As a GSA, this is 45 minutes I really don't have. You are the third .com employee I've spoken with. The first one put me on hold for 15 minutes before I hung up. The second one left me at a dead end. I tried again asking different questions hoping for a different solution. For all of this, I am not going to waste time arguing with you: I am not giving you my last name. If you want to document this conversation, I've already given you my first name and store number. Believe me, they will find me if they need to. So stop arguing with me about it and go back to working on a solution before I lose all patience.


----------



## defang (Feb 15, 2014)

To that one LOD who wanted ALL of us clocked out by 10, cashiers included, I'd say those 20 teenagers that came in at 9:55 were a good dose of karma.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 15, 2014)

TM: can you look up a movie for me?
Me (whipping out my phone): what's the movie?
TM: Taken 2
Me (not familiar with most movies): is that "2" as in t-w-o?
TM: no, two as in the number two. 
Me: oh...right...


----------



## Cel (Feb 16, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> Yeah, those tasks pretty well fall to the GSA (to either do or convince the cashiers to do when we are slow) under the heading of keeping the front end brand.



This. 90% of my shifts have no cart attendant so I'm doing half of this and leaving the other half to my service desk/cashier TMs to do, thankfully most are very good about it and the rest I can usually place on a lane next to the good ones to help get them motivated. But to that one LOD...

We didn't have a cart attendant. We didn't have one any time that day. When I clocked in we had about 10 carts inside. So when you came up and complained that I was supposed to be speedweaving 90% of my shift and part of that was making sure cashiers were pushing red cards in the approved ways...It's kind of hard to speedweave from the parking lot. When I told you at 8:45 that the trash cans out front were overflowing and none of the cashiers were about to go outside and empty them you said "Just focus on the carts then start closing lanes." When we finished in the CO and you immediately called everyone up to clock out, then as we walked out commented that the trash hadn't gotten done and that wasn't brand...was I supposed to empty the trash into my cash cart?


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 16, 2014)

I've had those nights. I feel your pain.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 16, 2014)

TTOTM:

Just because you want to have an internal case against someone ... doesn't necessary mean it's worth it to have me watch video of their entire month.
In other words, I found a total loss of $30 attributable to the subject, and even it is arguable under 'the vibe.'


----------



## babytrees (Feb 16, 2014)

GrumpyAP said:


> TTOTM:
> 
> Just because you want to have an internal case against someone ... doesn't necessary mean it's worth it to have me watch video of their entire month.
> In other words, I found a total loss of $30 attributable to the subject, and even it is arguable under 'the vibe.'


whenever I find something out of sorts at the fitting room that can't be explained by the usual pilferage I let the one AP know about it. There seems to be a couple of different internals going on (not that they would or should tell me). But I would never, ever gun for an internal for someone....why be the reason someone's reputation is headed to pot?


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 16, 2014)

babytrees said:


> GrumpyAP said:
> 
> 
> > TTOTM:
> ...



Yep....if something is fishy, I tell AP. If it's fishy about a guest, I want to know if it's something worth mentioning/keeping an eye out for. If it's something with a TM, I just tell them what I know and move on with life.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 17, 2014)

To the ETL-GE...I hate, hate, HATE your "get a REDCard and I'll cover an extra break for you and get a small coffee" scheme. Because when my cashiers get the REDCards, then you realize you really don't have time to cover an extra break for them, so then I get stuck finagling it all together. When we are tight on cashiers and have small windows for everyone's breaks and lunches to begin with, this adds extra stress I don't need.

But you made the promise, so it's only fair that it's kept. But why in the hell should I be the one to have to keep it and pay for it?!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 17, 2014)

To whoever thought bringing in the P-Fresh truck was a good idea: I DESPISE EVERYTHING YOU ARE.

Our P-Fresh truck a few days ago was cancelled due to the snow. Okay, fair enough. SOMEONE decided that it was a good idea to get the truck to come in today. At 6PM.

So I got to clock in half an hour early, work on the push line with the one flow team member who hangs out at the store constantly and got to clock in early, and then try and rush toys while the salesfloor (softlines included) pushed the P-Fresh truck. I'm thankful that there wasn't much in terms of back-up, and I'm really glad that the person at GS didn't end up going home early _again_. I would have strangled someone.

To whoever throws away the shippers in toys: Please don't. I know it doesn't look too good to have empty shippers, but I will almost guarantee you those exact items will somehow come through my reshop and I'll have these stupid toys that I have to leave on the shelf. Like the little wooden individual cars or trains. ugh.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2014)

To the three guest services team members: On the past three nights, two of you have fallen ill. The other came into work after you fell. Again. You somehow hit your head on a monthly basis -_-

My department looks like crap.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 18, 2014)

when loading our hours for a visit it obviously didn't dawn on you that this particular muckety muck would be looking at one of the centers that you have cut hours back immensely. It made me do a little jig to hear the muckety muck was ticked and told you it was unacceptable.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 19, 2014)

babytrees said:


> when loading our hours for a visit it obviously didn't dawn on you that this particular muckety muck would be looking at one of the centers that you have cut hours back immensely. It made me do a little jig to hear the muckety muck was ticked and told you it was unacceptable.



Keep in mind that those hours will just be cut from a different workcenter to make up for it.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 19, 2014)

To the assholes bigwigs at Corporate: how many more things are you going to pile on us in Pharmacy? Not only do we have to ask name/address/dob to verify we have the right person, then ask if they'd like to speak to the pharmacist, we now also have to push RxRewards, texting, (still) flu shots, and now we have to circle the surveys AND write our names on the receipts? Are you serious??? Way to turn every transaction into a 5-minute thing


----------



## babytrees (Feb 19, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > when loading our hours for a visit it obviously didn't dawn on you that this particular muckety muck would be looking at one of the centers that you have cut hours back immensely. It made me do a little jig to hear the muckety muck was ticked and told you it was unacceptable.
> ...


it's ten hours a week but if I was trying to make things look almost normal I would have not brought one of the 10 extra people in the night before and called the person for that work center in 2 hours early. It would have actually cost them less hours and wouldn't have given them the tongue lashing I heard they got.


----------



## Target Annie (Feb 19, 2014)

tgtcpht said:


> To the assholes bigwigs at Corporate: how many more things are you going to pile on us in Pharmacy? Not only do we have to ask name/address/dob to verify we have the right person, then ask if they'd like to speak to the pharmacist, we now also have to push RxRewards, texting, (still) flu shots, and now we have to circle the surveys AND write our names on the receipts? Are you serious??? Way to turn every transaction into a 5-minute thing




That's crazy!


----------



## SIGNZERO (Feb 19, 2014)

To the 8 TL and LODs that sit at TSC while the store is open. When the GSTL calls for backup and there is only 2 people in HL(including electronics) and 2 people in SL(including the fitting room) and one person is going up from each department I dont need to hear each and everyone of you say one by one"Team who is responding to that backup?" its only 2 computers at TSC how about one of you go up!


----------



## IHeartCarts (Feb 19, 2014)

To my HR, you're awesome.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 21, 2014)

very sorry for the upcoming mega rant:

to my fellow FRO....each and every one of you....get off your lazy asses and zone men's and shoes...even if it is during the day. Also, actually do tags and rewraps. And, get the reshop from up front AND sort it. We have a total of 3 people in softlines all day, nearly every day and if you aren't regularly helping the team you are hurting them. 

to my tl's and the etl's....I realize that I do do what I just posted BUT if you want a decent zone in men's/shoes AND a good eye kept on the fitting room and fitting room duties done then you can not keep trying to pile on the duties. I CAN'T do infant hardlines and hear the phone (or see the guests go in to the fitting room(hard to see them all of the time from shoes/men)  I try to do reshop but will not kill myself to do so.

I am so freaking tired of going above and beyond and getting no true recognition while other tm's do the bare minimum and are praised up and down. And I am tired for a few others.

to those backroom tm's/etl....I won the skirmish over the Ona shoes....you have moved on to other shoes and I shall win the overall war but I am impressed with whoever is pushing shoes because they are getting more and more creative in where they over push some of said shoes. 

to that one tm....you have started stalking me on facebook....I may look all innocent but I can, and will, be a bitch when the need arises and I am getting ready to hand you your ass.

there are a few tm's I would love to say thank you to...the ones who don't bitch and moan over the crap hours, the ones who have a smile on their face and are always helping the guests.

not a team member but I wonder what my stepdad thinks I do at the fitting room because when I said that I had picked up 2 cashier shifts he said "won't that be hard to be standing all that time?


----------



## looseseal (Feb 22, 2014)

To whoever opened market this morning... thank you *once again* for not pushing any of the cooler, freezer, pro, or meat autofills. Thank you for leaving me a bin of QMOS to process, thank you for leaving me a smart cart full of cardboard and trash, and thank you for not filling milk or bananas. You really set me up for a great close! I really don't know what you do during your shifts, but we're all getting tired of doing twice the work because you don't do any of yours. Maybe if you stopped walking around with the clipboard all day like you're an ETL or something you might get your work done!


----------



## babytrees (Feb 23, 2014)

after doing two full shifts as a cashier.....to those tm's who chose to be cashiers....kudos to you!! I do better at the fitting room where guests are more inclined to small talk. While I find every part of working at Target tedious and mind numbing at times, cashiering did it to me my entire shifts. Thankfully, we were extremely busy and the majority of guests were patient (at least to me).


----------



## sher (Feb 23, 2014)

To the big wig who came up with the c9 tags, two tags with the barcode on the inside adds extra time to anything that requires access to that damn barcode. Such a small thing but it annoys me to no end.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 23, 2014)

sher said:


> To the big wig who came up with the c9 tags, two tags with the barcode on the inside adds extra time to anything that requires access to that damn barcode. Such a small thing but it annoys me to no end.



It's even more fun dealing with those when cashing.


----------



## redcharmander10 (Feb 23, 2014)

To the new ETL,

I don't think you even know my name yet, but thank you for responding to my register light flashing and taking the time to get the change I needed while the GSA was busy. I can tell you are more than a worthy replacement for your predecessor.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 23, 2014)

To this past weekend's closing LOD: Thank you for helping us out so much at the front end.


----------



## calimero (Feb 24, 2014)

To the idiot who thought having a mega sale on sodas this week (5 12 packs for $10) means putting 27 pallets of sodas in RtW ,Girls ,infants and seasonal,And in some area it is 2 pallets deep.......just bite me!
There is no room to move around in softline!


----------



## sigma7 (Feb 24, 2014)

It's 5 for $11 in my market. Last count was sixteen pallets I think. We had to tell them to cut off ordering anything but flavors until some of the six pallets of coke and five of pepper sell down some. I mean, thanks for keeping us in stock the last couple of days, but your line of pallets keeps growing!


----------



## SIGNZERO (Feb 24, 2014)

To the Log-ETL why the hell do you take my signing pallets out the truck and then put them back in the truck when you are finished unloading?If im hanging signs or not in the building at the time please stage it in my signing area. It is too much extra work for me to go all the way in the truck when you already took it out.


----------



## paidtosmile (Feb 26, 2014)

To that 2 month old TM: You're being cross trained from back room to hard lines; that isn't a promotion. We're both team members, but when I give you tasks and projects it's because I'm scheduled as the TLOD and I'm supposed to be running the floor. Get cocky with me and I will _end_ you. I don't need a little pipsqueak coming in trying to tell me what to do when you don't even know what needs to get done.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

To the team member that placed a broken picture farm inside a cardboard boxed and jammed it between one of the rolling lines and still so when I tried to pop it out of its stuck position, it popped open and broken glass fell all on the ground by the baler.  Thank you dumb Target flow team member.  Yes, I'm 99 percent sure it was a flow team member.  The flow team at my store never cleans up their messes.  They basically break something and leave it on the floor in receiving some where.  It's pathetic.


----------



## TaxiCab (Feb 26, 2014)

My SFT decided to do some plumminng with out shutting off the water n flooded the who front end it took 2months n $200,000 to fix the flood damage.


----------



## shorty unloader (Feb 26, 2014)

calimero said:


> To the idiot who thought having a mega sale on sodas this week (5 12 packs for $10) means putting 27 pallets of sodas in RtW ,Girls ,infants and seasonal,And in some area it is 2 pallets deep.......just bite me!
> There is no room to move around in softline!


 This explains why I walked into nine, maybe ten, pallets of vendor soda in the stock room last night at the start of my shift....


----------



## FrontEndFirecracker (Feb 26, 2014)

calimero said:


> To the idiot who thought having a mega sale on sodas this week (5 12 packs for $10) means putting 27 pallets of sodas in RtW ,Girls ,infants and seasonal,And in some area it is 2 pallets deep.......just bite me!
> There is no room to move around in softline!



Our market team currently hates us up front. We have 4 pallets at each entrance of the store (super T, A++ volume store), and we're calling them 5-6 times a day to refill the pallets. I'm not sure what made execs believe that the guests cannot just walk to the aisle for their stuff.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 26, 2014)

To the STL at my store: There's a reason we love it when you're closing LOD. You constantly go up for back-up, and last night, you told us to leave the 10 carts of push. We assumed you would have overnight do it, but then I saw you pass my aisle with one of them. So thanks!


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 26, 2014)

paidtosmile said:


> To that 2 month old TM



What is a 2-month-old doing working at Target?


----------



## Mugen (Feb 26, 2014)

Whoever works guest service that puts returns into the Reshop cart or just repackages it, please look at the damn thing before you do that. Our guest are getting absolutely sick of getting stuff that isn't marked Repackage that is actually a repackage AND a faulty item. Same with Repackages being faulty.


----------



## paidtosmile (Feb 26, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> paidtosmile said:
> 
> 
> > To that 2 month old TM
> ...


Management was hungry for untainted souls


----------



## sher (Feb 27, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> sher said:
> 
> 
> > To the big wig who came up with the c9 tags, two tags with the barcode on the inside adds extra time to anything that requires access to that damn barcode. Such a small thing but it annoys me to no end.
> ...



Exactly! And my price change people put the clearance sticker on the inside so I walk around looking for something only to discover it's clearance... And then I feel the need to check all of them. Bad times.


----------



## sher (Feb 27, 2014)

I just found out that the printers at GS spit out online item stickers automatically. Why don't they put the stickers on!? And sometimes items are sent to us without the little bag with the barcode and the item doesn't have a dpci. Such a pain.

Anyway, to team member me, thanks for not saying "boobs" today. I was showing someone where the sports bras were and was pointing to those partial mannequins that are wearing the bras and I said "see those b- b-mannequins?" I think she.. And her dad caught it but I would've been so embarrassed if I'd actually said boobs. I have to stop referring to them as the boobs to TMs so I don't have another close call.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 27, 2014)

sher said:


> I just found out that the printers at GS spit out online item stickers automatically. Why don't they put the stickers on!?



Because sometimes, they just haven't the slightest idea of what the hell they're doing. At my store, it's not unusual to go up to the service desk and see several unused tickets from both printers. And don't even get me started on how they sort re-shop (or don't).


----------



## Cel (Feb 27, 2014)

Weeeelllll to be fair mrknownothing while the TMs in sher's case are dumb (online item stickers are like repackage stickers. They're a POS-initiated markdown that functionally replaces the regular barcode for sale purposes...buuut for some dumb reason the PDAs can't read them and you can't defect from them, which is why I generally in the case of either sticker make sure the regular barcode is attached but I'll usually cover the barcode itself with a blank bcode white sticker, because you can position it so it doesn't hide the UPC, and if need be they usually peel off easily without damaging the barcode, but will prevent accidental scanning at the POS), there are some good reasons why tickets would be unused:

For the white label printer, depending on store policy Toss items that are compactor-approved but messy (i.e. damaged or out of temp food items that can't be donated) can just be tossed into the nearest trashcan and the toss label is an unnecessary step for that.

For the red label printer, anytime a return is processed on an item that is clearance, it reprints the clearance sticker. Often this is helpful, as items may have gone clearance since purchase, or may have dropped a % tier or more in the interim. Sometimes however it's redundant and there's really no point to apply an identical label. Smart TMs will check each item before sorting it into a cart to see if the label needs to be applied or not. Dumb ones may ignore it. Mileage may vary, no guarantees apply.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 27, 2014)

@Cel, there is a way to defect from them! This is especially handy if you have an online item you need to defect after the fact:

Go into the sort function, and hit k3 to defect. On the register next to the one you did that on, do a price check on the item. The price check will give you the dpci in the upper left corner. Punch in that dpci in the sort register and voila! You have yourself a defected repackage/online item.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 27, 2014)

FrontEndFirecracker said:


> calimero said:
> 
> 
> > To the idiot who thought having a mega sale on sodas this week (5 12 packs for $10) means putting 27 pallets of sodas in RtW ,Girls ,infants and seasonal,And in some area it is 2 pallets deep.......just bite me!
> ...


No, they cannot. When I got there yesterday morning, my GSTL had brought up like 50 12 packs for a guest (before knowing we had a limit). After that, the guest came back about a half hour after purchasing the original soda with ten of the 12 packs that she needed to exchange for a different flavor. The first words out of her mouth were that she needed someone to bring her up the other flavor. With nearly no help on the salesfloor, I nearly had to do it myself. I hope that she would have felt rather dumb for that, considering there was no reason she couldn't do it herself (save for laziness).


----------



## Cel (Feb 27, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> @Cel, there is a way to defect from them! This is especially handy if you have an online item you need to defect after the fact:
> 
> Go into the sort function, and hit k3 to defect. On the register next to the one you did that on, do a price check on the item. The price check will give you the dpci in the upper left corner. Punch in that dpci in the sort register and voila! You have yourself a defected repackage/online item.


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Feb 27, 2014)

TTOTM: it was no surprise you were cut after the season, but coming to visit weekly just to hang by the registers is not helping your cause. The fact that you may be coming back is making people cringe. If you make it, don't throw your TL under the bus like you did last time.


----------



## RhettB (Feb 28, 2014)

oath2order said:


> To the STL at my store: There's a reason we love it when you're closing LOD. You constantly go up for back-up, and last night, you told us to leave the 10 carts of push. We assumed you would have overnight do it, but then I saw you pass my aisle with one of them. So thanks!



I have never seen my current STL with a cart of pulls, abandon, or cashier.   My old STL would do all those, plus spend his day in the backroom helping get caught up on backstock if flow had a big truck or call ins.


----------



## RhettB (Feb 28, 2014)

FrontEndFirecracker said:


> calimero said:
> 
> 
> > To the idiot who thought having a mega sale on sodas this week (5 12 packs for $10) means putting 27 pallets of sodas in RtW ,Girls ,infants and seasonal,And in some area it is 2 pallets deep.......just bite me!
> ...



The Coke merchandisers should be doing this, not TMs.    I've called mine back out before their next scheduled visit.   They are there at the store at least 6 times  a day.


----------



## Logistics princess (Feb 28, 2014)

Got told today that by wearing nice khakis, a tank top, and a red cardigan with flats, on my sundays leading the AD team that I'm just "trying to dress like a boss and its not fooling anybody"    FUUUUUCK YOOOOUUUU BITCH
I was told to dress nicer on sundays because I am, in fact, LEADING that team and I need to dress and act as such.   they answer to me, I'm responsible for their direction, progress, and am accountable for their failures.   Whenever the pricing TL gets her head out of her ass and stops pulling a crash and burn long enough to take over AD like she supposed to, then ill listen to your shit.  ugh!


----------



## lovecats (Feb 28, 2014)

RhettB said:


> FrontEndFirecracker said:
> 
> 
> > calimero said:
> ...


I was going to comment on this.  I know our Coke guys have been there multiple times a day or for extended times in a day since this sale began.  We've all gotten quite close .


----------



## babytrees (Mar 1, 2014)

dear shoe pushers.....you obviously loved me not working 3 days at the fitting room....but I am BACK!!! BWAHAHAHA 3 dozen shoes in the wrong spot and needing to be bacstocked....those are the aisles I was really able to zone. 

To the leadership team...being stingy with the hours has come to bite you in the ass and I am secretly dancing !! You are desperately trying to find people to come in to get the store back to any sort of normal and they just aren't willing to come in and help you because of the way you have treated us (not just hours...one ETL said that they were looking to let people go in a huddle, insensitivity to people's problems, favoritism)


----------



## TiedAndDropped (Mar 1, 2014)

babytrees said:


> dear shoe pushers.....you obviously loved me not working 3 days at the fitting room....but I am BACK!!! BWAHAHAHA 3 dozen shoes in the wrong spot and needing to be bacstocked....those are the aisles I was really able to zone.


Only three dozen in three days.................Underachievers!


----------



## sassybobo (Mar 1, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> To the team member that placed a broken picture farm inside a cardboard boxed and jammed it between one of the rolling lines and still so when I tried to pop it out of its stuck position, it popped open and broken glass fell all on the ground by the baler.  Thank you dumb Target flow team member.  Yes, I'm 99 percent sure it was a flow team member.  The flow team at my store never cleans up their messes.  They basically break something and leave it on the floor in receiving some where.  It's pathetic.


I believe you work in my store, at least that is how it is here.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 1, 2014)

TiedAndDropped said:


> babytrees said:
> 
> 
> > dear shoe pushers.....you obviously loved me not working 3 days at the fitting room....but I am BACK!!! BWAHAHAHA 3 dozen shoes in the wrong spot and needing to be bacstocked....those are the aisles I was really able to zone.
> ...


I know!! Turns out they were doing a jim dandy job of overpushing infant hardlines in that time.If they truly were worth their salt they'd be able to really overpush both.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2014)

To the one team member: You literally smell like you are rotting. I'm not kidding, you smell like something died, and it's been like this ever since you started. Please figure out what's wrong. That's not normal.

To the electronics/toys/sporting goods/stationary TL: THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING TODAY. Thank you for getting me a box of the black circle inventory clips (I finally got them on all the peg-hooks in toys, still have to do sporting goods, but I think it's mostly done over there anyways), and especially thank you for at least trying to figure out how to stop the push of the 87 cent Hotwheels cars that won't fit in the bin on the endcap.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 2, 2014)

oath2order said:


> To the one team member: You literally smell like you are rotting. I'm not kidding, you smell like something died, and it's been like this ever since you started. Please figure out what's wrong. That's not normal.



I had one of those on my overnight team a while ago. Whenever we were re-shopping in HBA, I was tempted to grab every bottle of Axe in sight and spray him like crazy.



oath2order said:


> To the electronics/toys/sporting goods/stationary TL: THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING TODAY. Thank you for getting me a box of the black circle inventory clips (I finally got them on all the peg-hooks in toys, still have to do sporting goods, but I think it's mostly done over there anyways), and especially thank you for at least trying to figure out how to stop the push of the 87 cent Hotwheels cars that won't fit in the bin on the endcap.



One of my GSTLs decided that we needed those at the checklanes. And guess who got to put them on. I was not a happy camper.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 2, 2014)

how can you tell the difference between a tl (most) and etl (most), at least in my store? The TL's thank you for going above and beyond and ETL's just assume you are going to do more and more. Oh, how I have missed working with you that one hardlines tl.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 2, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > To the electronics/toys/sporting goods/stationary TL: THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING TODAY. Thank you for getting me a box of the black circle inventory clips (I finally got them on all the peg-hooks in toys, still have to do sporting goods, but I think it's mostly done over there anyways), and especially thank you for at least trying to figure out how to stop the push of the 87 cent Hotwheels cars that won't fit in the bin on the endcap.
> ...



Ouch. That sucks. Honestly, I wish the GSTLs at my store would take some of the cars up there. We simply put up some metal dividers on the shelf above the shipper to store them because they keep getting pulled from the back.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 2, 2014)

oath2order said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > oath2order said:
> ...



We used to have Hot Wheels cars at the checklanes, but they dropped off the POGs maybe a year ago(?). The only items at the checklanes that really need the inventory clips are the gift cards. Nothing else really sells well enough to justify using the damn things.


----------



## doxie71 (Mar 3, 2014)

To that one ETL: You've been here for about a year. You still act confused on an almost daily basis. Get with the program already.

To whomever visited the store & said the PA's should zone the freezers because other stores do that & it works well for them....good for those stores! We rarely even get the Pfresh valley zoned. Especially with hours getting cut lately.


----------



## Cel (Mar 4, 2014)

Only the freezers? lol. At my store we're expected to zone pfresh, all coolers freezers + dry market by our lonesome. Whether this actually gets done or not I'll leave to your imagination.


----------



## calimero (Mar 4, 2014)

Goody....we got a new etl hr ....I think she was a cheerleader last year in Highschool!!!
Are we also going to find her  in the bathroom throwing up after a night of drinking ? The bets are on...

Let's be serious here,why can't we have "seasoned" ETL,especially in HR? We get the newbies,young barbie type who don't even know how to turn the coffee machine on....


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 5, 2014)

To the hardlines team (because we had more than just a TL for once!): I had a lot of fun working with you guys. It's always nice to have a laugh every now and then, in light of all the trouble this company has gotten itself into. (For those who might be concerned that we were having too much fun, we were wave zoning.)


----------



## sigma7 (Mar 5, 2014)

I wish my store would wave zone. I hated it when it first rolled out, but now that we only have two or three people working the floor each night...wave zoning would actually be the better method IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

To the lazy backroom team member that back stocked a ton of hbo2 with only using STO right after you left, thanks for making me pull pretty much all of it.  I looked at the report before I pulled the 3pm CAF pulls and there were 39 different DPCIs in hbo2.  Thanks for being lazy a-hole.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 6, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> I wish my store would wave zone. I hated it when it first rolled out, but now that we only have two or three people working the floor each night...wave zoning would actually be the better method IMHO.



The only reason we were wave zoning is because it was the mid-day zone. Other than mid-day, we very rarely wave zone.


----------



## Yoda (Mar 6, 2014)

To that one new flow guy...if you were being serious when I was training you when you asked me how to open your box cutter, I'm truly sorry that my first reaction was to laugh.  But, honestly, if you were being serious about not knowing how to open the simplest tool known to mankind then I truly am sorry for you.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 7, 2014)

To the guest services team member: STOP CALLING OUT. MY DEPARTMENT IS A MESS. INVENTORY IS TUESDAY. GAH.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 7, 2014)

so many to catch up on, let's start with the good ones:

I love setting adjacencies!! I wonder if they'll let me move over to presentation permanently when all of the VA's are done by the presentation team.
ttotm....I love teaching somebody who actually wants to learn AND do the job. I love your attitude!!

to those team members who say I make them laugh...not sure if you are saying that as a compliment or you think I am an idiot...I will take it as a compliment.

I love that there was finally enough closers tonight that I didn't have to zone men and shoes...though it was too bad, they needed me!! (the men's, shoes, IHL closer spent more time up front either back up cashiering or just goofing off than in her area)

to those team member's who were hounded by our etl when I wasn't....there is a reason...I do my dam job at all times not just when she is breathing down my neck.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 8, 2014)

DO.YOUR.JOB.  STOP.DOING.IT.HALF-ASSED. 




that is all


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

Amen.  Flow and backroom never whole ass anything at my store.  I love it when the backroom team backstocks a full tub of hbo1 and hbo2 only using STO between 12pm and 1pm which means the 1pm CAF pulls are huge because I get to pull everything that they just backstocked the wrong way.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Mar 8, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> Amen.  Flow and backroom never whole ass anything at my store.  I love it when the backroom team backstocks a full tub of hbo1 and hbo2 only using STO between 12pm and 1pm which means the 1pm CAF pulls are huge because I get to pull everything that they just backstocked the wrong way.


STO is the right way. For various reasons your store accumulator is inaccurate. The system thinks it needs all the product that was just backstocked.  If POGs are set right and Endcaps are tied, and everything is pushed to the piece and not overstocked, the accumulator would be right. Don't blame backroom.


----------



## NoRedCards (Mar 8, 2014)

To the ETLs who decided that today was the day to climb all over every little thing that I do.....I hope you heard my comment about kissing my ass as you were leaving the 3rd meeting today.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

STO only is not the right way because it gives me more work.  It's not going to kill lazy backroom team members to use shift 7 or the ESC button and toggle back and forth with STO and SUBT when backstocking during the CAF pull hours 11am to 5pm.  I use to just put the regurgitated backstock on a backstock tub but now when they half ass it, their regurgitated backstock gets put on a pull tub.  And I hate having to defend myself on this crap.  Can you honestly tell me that someone in the building is buying a full two tier cart of hbo2 at 1pm on a Wednesday?  Can you honestly say that?  It's backstock plain and simple.  You did it the wrong way and I get to suffer because of your laziness, incompetence, and unwillingness to do the right sensible thing.  Crap like this is why I think the backroom team members should all be given at least one shift per week in backroom day and see what it's like to pull 30 CAF pulls by yourself and for it take 50 to 59 minutes.  Once you get to be in that situation, I don't think you will be saying "just suck it up or quit".  You will get to see what it's like.  You will get to be frustrated because of someone else's stupidity and laziness.  And I hear about accuracy and numbers.  Well, I will throw some numbers at you.  What is your excuse on the whole "using STO only is the right way to backstock" if I have to pull a full tub of one fillgroup and it causes the CAF pulls to roll over?  And yes, that has happened numerous times to me.  I feel like I'm in The Twilight Zone on this.  Typical Target mentality.


----------



## StackerMistress (Mar 9, 2014)

We printed and laminated a bunch of SUBT999 signs, and everyone has been instructed to slap those on any vehicles that require it (mostly plano-related or overstock).  We had a problem for a while where people were just using SUBT999 on all sorts of stuff, which led to huge outs on the floor, which then leads to massive research pulls.

If you notice that your backstock is coming back out during CAFs, with each item, pull, then toggle over to SUBT and finish the subt999 process.  It's faster.


----------



## SpotThe (Mar 9, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> STO only is not the right way because it gives me more work.  It's not going to kill lazy backroom team members to use shift 7 or the ESC button and toggle back and forth with STO and SUBT when backstocking during the CAF pull hours 11am to 5pm.  I use to just put the regurgitated backstock on a backstock tub but now when they half ass it, their regurgitated backstock gets put on a pull tub.  And I hate having to defend myself on this crap.  Can you honestly tell me that someone in the building is buying a full two tier cart of hbo2 at 1pm on a Wednesday?  Can you honestly say that?  It's backstock plain and simple.  You did it the wrong way and I get to suffer because of your laziness, incompetence, and unwillingness to do the right sensible thing.  Crap like this is why I think the backroom team members should all be given at least one shift per week in backroom day and see what it's like to pull 30 CAF pulls by yourself and for it take 50 to 59 minutes.  Once you get to be in that situation, I don't think you will be saying "just suck it up or quit".  You will get to see what it's like.  You will get to be frustrated because of someone else's stupidity and laziness.  And I hear about accuracy and numbers.  Well, I will throw some numbers at you.  What is your excuse on the whole "using STO only is the right way to backstock" if I have to pull a full tub of one fillgroup and it causes the CAF pulls to roll over?  And yes, that has happened numerous times to me.  I feel like I'm in The Twilight Zone on this.  Typical Target mentality.



Could you be any more negative?  I'm starting to think you are a troll because you bitch and complain about every single thing.  Every 12 pm our cafs are atleast 35 batches and nobody complains.  It's our job, if you don't like it go somewhere else.  If you are that behind when the hour is almost up (which you shouldn't be), just call LOD.  If I am ever about to miss on the hourly cafs I call LOD and normally 2-3 ETLS come to the back and start pulling the remaining batches.  They don't care and they understand that they can sometimes be big.  But they also expect me to push if I ever finish the cafs 20-30 minutes early and the floor is busy, or even do a carry out if nobody else is available.  Maybe your store is just awful but most everyone on our team realizes that everything is a TEAM effort.

Get in a mentality:
Do your work POSITIVELY and help people.
People will help you when you need help.
Everybody helps everybody.
Your store makes sales.
You get hours.
You're happier.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 9, 2014)

Ringwraith917 said:


> STO is the right way. For various reasons your store accumulator is inaccurate. The system thinks it needs all the product that was just backstocked.  If POGs are set right and Endcaps are tied, and everything is pushed to the piece and not overstocked, the accumulator would be right. Don't blame backroom.



The large amount of HBA backstock might be from killed SPLs (which the accumulator doesn't recognize right away). If that's the case, whoever backstocked those items should've used SUBT9999 first to reset the accumulator instead of just STOing them.


----------



## PureZero (Mar 9, 2014)

I do not know every DPCI for Target.  Please don't assume that by leaving/giving me an item with no numbers that I am able to defect it out.  In order for me to defect something out I NEED NUMBERS!

And for goodness sake, *PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELF*!  There is not much more aggravating than arriving at my work area and find a gooey, slimy mess!  This is why there are paper towels, XSORB, ESIM bags, etc. for your use.

_edit - spelling_


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 9, 2014)

To the softlines team: There is no possible way you're all with guests every time the GSTL calls for back-up. We had shit to do in hardlines too, but we responded without any problems. There's no reason why you all can't do the same.

To my STL: Thank you for helping me create an awesome vibe moment for a guest, even if it resulted from complete and utter incompetence on corporate's part.


----------



## Backroom81 (Mar 10, 2014)

SpotThe said:


> If I am ever about to miss on the hourly cafs I call LOD and normally 2-3 ETLS come to the back and start pulling the remaining batches.



Wait...ETLs pulling batches?  Ours would rather let them roll before coming to the backroom.  The occasional times I have had to ask for help to finish pulling, they sent me people who don't even know how to use the PDA.  Then they come back yelling at me because I sent those people back to the floor.  Apparently, the idea that "training takes time and 15 minutes before the hour is up is not the time to be training someone unfamiliar with the backroom on how to pull" is a difficult one.

We have had 1 ETL who would help pull.  He was a former logistics ETL and rotated to a different store.


----------



## Triscuit (Mar 10, 2014)

To one of the team leads the other day at work: Don't tell me to hurry up. When I am doing something as fast as I possibly can, you telling me to hurry up just makes me do things half-assed. I do not feel sorry that a whole aisle of the AD ended up in the trash.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 10, 2014)

I think hell has frozen over...Miss Cushy Pants and I have been getting along AND she told the other FRO's (from what she said) that she only likes coming in after me because of the rewrap situation. Yup, Hell has frozen.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Mar 11, 2014)

quick barely relevant question: ... ok maybe not quick, anyway...

hypothetically:
OH counts of item x show 84. SFQ: 81. BRQ: 4.
Go to BR. SUBT 4 from BRLocation
Stand Alone RSCH item x to 85.
Sto 4 to BR Location.


can this create ghosts? how so?


----------



## babytrees (Mar 11, 2014)

GrumpyAP said:


> quick barely relevant question: ... ok maybe not quick, anyway...
> 
> hypothetically:
> OH counts of item x show 84. SFQ: 81. BRQ: 4.
> ...


I hated Algebra II in school.....this looks and feels like a nasty word problem....the answer is y?


----------



## forgetfulSDA (Mar 11, 2014)

GrumpyAP said:


> quick barely relevant question: ... ok maybe not quick, anyway...
> 
> hypothetically:
> OH counts of item x show 84. SFQ: 81. BRQ: 4.
> ...


Negative I do this all the time and it hasn't cause any issues. The only way it would cause a error is if you key that you STOd 5 instead of the 4 you are actually putting in the location


----------



## CrazyAzianTM (Mar 11, 2014)

To that one Team Member that used the bathroom before me:  I'm not sure what you ate/drank/took to make your urine reek to strongly but maybe you should consider laying off of it.  If this seems rude to point out, then maybe you should also consider flushing the fricking toilet!


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (Mar 11, 2014)

CrazyAzianTM said:


> To that one Team Member that used the bathroom before me:  I'm not sure what you ate/drank/took to make your urine reek to strongly but maybe you should consider laying off of it.  If this seems rude to point out, then maybe you should also consider flushing the fricking toilet!


I've had this happen to me too.   Someone must stink up the bathroom in my store, because they just installed one of those fans that come on when you turn the light on!!  Oh, and someone just recently put a toilet plunger in the employee bathroom been there for about 2 months now.  I bet the poor cart attendant had a nice surprise one day.


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Mar 13, 2014)

To my ETLs and GSTLs ... please stop pressuring me to get so many redcards!  I am doing the best I can without openly harrassing/bullying the guests!  

Also, to my coworkers ... thanks for being my buddies too   Coming to work is much nicer when you get to see your pals.


----------



## Super (Mar 14, 2014)

Dreamwolf31 said:


> CrazyAzianTM said:
> 
> 
> > To that one Team Member that used the bathroom before me:  I'm not sure what you ate/drank/took to make your urine reek to strongly but maybe you should consider laying off of it.  If this seems rude to point out, then maybe you should also consider flushing the fricking toilet!
> ...




Agreed. It's like when the TM  opens the door cause you're waiting patiently for the backroom bathroom







and then it hits you






and then they didn't even flush and....


----------



## StackerMistress (Mar 14, 2014)

To that one TM, would you mind not being such a creeper? Stop hanging around my workcenter and making the most awkward smalltalk imaginable.  I don't want to be friends with you.


----------



## NOP (Mar 14, 2014)

It's really unnecessary for you to be a total bitch.  You don't need to take it out on me and the other plano team members.  No wonder why nobody wants to work with you.   As a new team member, telling us that we are all wrong and we don't know what we are talking about isn't going to make you any friends when some of us have been doing it for years.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 15, 2014)

To the Target Benefits Center: Yeah, if you guys could stop charging me for things I'm not enrolled in (as a smoker, which I'm not), that'd be great. Also, your phone system is the worst thing ever because the automated voice is so condescending that I nearly threw my phone across the room.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Super with the Target Lady goods.  I love it.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 19, 2014)

to that one team member...good luck in your new endeavors. We will miss you!!

to three of the softlines brand members...get it together!!! 

to the flow team...I am so sorry you aren't getting properly trained but it is really common sense that Hanes items don't belong with Fruit of the Loom and vice versa. 

to that one ETL, our STL and whichever district people who were covering for the first two...exactly how many calls to the hotline, team leads (and members)quitting did you cover up before a HQ muckety muck started an investigation on said ETL (and in reality probably the STL)?

oh and STL and HR ETL do not blame the fact that the schedule for next week is STILL not up on Wednesday night on the lone HR team member being out of the office for the last two weeks....they do nothing schedule wise.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 19, 2014)

to my ETL. You suck running truck. cant wait till my logistics TL is back. p.s. bet you where up set i would not stay longer after you put me one cardboard when nobody else wanted to do it.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 20, 2014)

To the ETL-GE, listen to your GSTL...he knows what he is talking about. He told you that you were scheduling me against my availability on the two week out and that needed to be changed. But you didn't change it. *slow clap*

To my GSTL...thanks for recognizing that it wasn't my fault that the ETL-GE did that and that we needed to put that time on another one of my shifts to make up for it.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 20, 2014)

to that one team member who uses "off of it" like some people use "like" and/or "umm"......it is the most ridiculous phrase I've heard and makes absolutely no sense


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 20, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To the ETL-Log who told our GSTL that we had a pallet full of medium bags in the back room three weeks ago and he wasn't to order any more. My GSTL believed you. My GSTL continued to believe you when the back room people told me two weeks ago we were down to two boxes, and I told my GSTL we were running out. Saturday we nearly ran out of medium bags, but were able to borrow some from another store. Sometime today we ran out completely. Thankfully we were able to borrow some more from another store, but that was after at least 4 hours of having none.
> 
> If there are none on the truck tomorrow, we will not make it through the weekend, and it's a long time until Monday's truck if we don't have those medium bags. Next time double check before you make such a bold proclamation. You gave the front end a huge headache to deal with and gave us lots of unhappy guests (who all think we are a bunch of morons now...because, frankly, who the hell runs out of medium bags?).



I've lost count of how many times this has happened at my store. One of our GSTLs is in charge of ordering supplies for the front end, and...well, let's just say she's not always on the ball when it comes to ordering.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 20, 2014)

We've been out of gift card envelopes for two weeks. I've given up hope on those things. But medium bags?! That was a horrible miscommunication, and no one is blaming our GSTL for that one. I've never hoped to see something come in on a truck so badly before...


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 20, 2014)

Few things are worse than bagging groceries without medium bags. It just doesn't work.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Mar 22, 2014)

To the TL covering GSTL's break who was screaming over the walkie about backup: we heard you. We were all legitimately with guests or on the phone (with guests). Calm the hell down, we said we'd go up as soon as we could. Don't scream, it scares the guests near anyone with a walkie. The lines weren't even bad. Jeez.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 22, 2014)

To whichever "store manager" told a small group leader it was okay to have a Target-exclusive scavenger hunt for 40 teenagers TWO WEEKS in advance and didn't warn anyone in the store..... screw youuuu. Friday night + 6 call outs with only 2 people up front and 2 on sales floor already spells disaster


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 22, 2014)

To that LOD: I wish you would stop bringing me up in huddle when it comes to AAR. Yes, my AAR is great, but it has gotten to the point where it isn't flattering anymore and just annoying. And I'm sure everyone else is sick of you bringing me up.


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Mar 22, 2014)

To a handful of my fellow cashiers, please do your job. Don't turn your 15 into a 30 because the GSTL doesn't keep track of the break schedule. When there's only one cashier on and there are supposed to be four but everyone's extending their break, the sales floor members that have to go for backup get pissed. They have their own work that needs to be done. Also, you are hired as a cashier so maybe you should spend some part of your shift at a register rather than walking back and forth to Starbucks, occasionally picking up one item of reshop to bring to guest service so you can walk back to Starbucks again. 

To my GSA, you complain about hours and then you get hours and complain about having too many hours. I'm sure the other GSA would love some of those, so please stop complaining because your sour attitude is affecting the team. A few cashiers are guilty as well and it gets obnoxious quickly.  

/rant over


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

To cashiers that are scheduled to work on Saturdays but love to call out.  If you don't want to work on Saturdays, get the fudge out of retail and Target.  Your laziness caused a lot of chaos.  Half of the cashiers called out so everyone on the salesfloor was on registers for long durations today which meant pulls kept piling up on the line and means that backroom has no tubs and flats.  I shouldn't have to bust my hairy butt to get tubs and flats because you are too lazy and selfish and don't want to work Saturdays.


----------



## Charmander (Mar 23, 2014)

CrazyAzianTM said:


> To that one Team Member that used the bathroom before me:  I'm not sure what you ate/drank/took to make your urine reek to strongly but maybe you should consider laying off of it.  If this seems rude to point out, then maybe you should also consider flushing the fricking toilet!


LOL. I went into the handicapped bathroom stall just because it has a sink and a mirror and I wanted to fix my hair. I didn't use the toilet because I didn't need to and it was full of shit....and as I came out another team member went in. He must have thought I left the shit in there. How embarrassing.


----------



## sher (Mar 23, 2014)

To the early morning team everyone, if you don't have a pda, read the labels. Those new flip flop things aren't $5.99 socks.

To whoever works in the morning, I'm sorry. There was a call-out and the backup calls were abundant soo it's not so great out there.


----------



## sher (Mar 25, 2014)

I take that apology above back! My two team leads were the only people on the floor between 8am and 4:30 and not a single thing from the previous reshop was touched. They could've knocked out the unfinished bits of the zone in an hour or two and then finished at least half of the reshop I left. Instead, they screwed around and hung out together doing not a damn thing. Sure they didn't come in to a great zone, but slacking off makes us fall even further behind and it pisses me off that supposed team leads are doing this. Lead by example, asshole.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 26, 2014)

sher said:


> I take that apology above back! My two team leads were the only people on the floor between 8am and 4:30 and not a single thing from the previous reshop was touched. They could've knocked out the unfinished bits of the zone in an hour or two and then finished at least half of the reshop I left. Instead, they screwed around and hung out together doing not a damn thing. Sure they didn't come in to a great zone, but slacking off makes us fall even further behind and it pisses me off that supposed team leads are doing this. Lead by example, asshole.


Crap like this annoys the hell out of me....I'll leave for the day at 4 and there will be X number of scripts to be filled, come in the following day and those same scripts are still there, PLUS a bunch of crap with no information other than "call MD" (if even THAT). THEN, I find out that the favorite "Closing Tech" spent the evening doing stuff that didn't really NEED to be done, simply because "CT" gets to do whatever "CT" wants (and, of course, "CT" doesn't work certain days of the week, which are usually the days after the most crap is left!) and people wonder why I hate working mornings after "CT" closes! And this is the person we're all compared to because "CT" apparently "can do no wrong"...


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 28, 2014)

There was a very small amount of us gathering at photo last night for huddle, as another TM came up and stood a little bit back:

LOD: come join us, this is going to be an intimate huddle tonight.

The other TM and I get wide eyed and back away.

LOD: ok, that did not come out right.
TM: no, it did not.

*snickering dies down*

LOD: does anyone have any recognition?

*crickets*

Me: I'd like to recognize the LOD for the day's most awkward moment.

LOD: thanks, RG...

:-D


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 30, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> There was a very small amount of us gathering at photo last night for huddle, as another TM came up and stood a little bit back:
> 
> LOD: come join us, this is going to be an intimate huddle tonight.
> 
> ...



Wow, a huddle worth attending.  Like the time our LOD forgot to come to huddle so we did our own recognition and shared info we actually cared about.


----------



## ServiceDesk92 (Mar 31, 2014)

To my team leads that believe me to be the only person able to get carts: You have 4 cashiers and a cart attendant, pulling me from the service desk and taking over the line of guests is not the best solution to your dilemma. Manage the front better


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 1, 2014)

To the new ETL...
You're doing a great job so far. I like you and you seem on top of things much more so than the last ETL in your position was when she first started. I have high hopes for you. Don't blow it.


----------



## sher (Apr 2, 2014)

To that cashier who let me know I can use my discount with ebt, thanks a bunch! Wish I'd come to your line anytime in the past like months I've had the card. I coulda eaten a little bit more haha. 

To the tl who worked super hard today for tomorrow's visit, if you do that everyday, we wouldn't be so far behind. Same to your minion/sidekick.

To the minion, you probably wouldn't have had that giant cart to complain about if you'd just put the folded away when you came in. You opened for a week straight. That's the easiest time to just throw that suff on the tables because everything's folded and their aren't many customers. And the way the schedule has been, the people who come in after you are doing nothing but the closing zone.

Also, TLs, stop ignoring shoes.


----------



## V 42 (Apr 2, 2014)

To whoever had the 'brilliant' idea to only schedule one hardlines person today, and just have me come in at 2, and the LOD who was pissed at me...you effing moron(s). Of course the store was a mess, you only had me in hardlines today, with no one there before me, and the vast majority of my shift, you had me on the checklanes, or answering calls all over the store, as well as covering every electronics break!


----------



## desertcoyote (Apr 3, 2014)

To that one STL that's all about Vibe until she's actually on the floor... thanks for all the help LOL.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 3, 2014)

To every GSTL and GSA in my store: Please, for the love of all that is holy, SPEEDWEAVE. There might be two lanes with nobody waiting, but the cashier whose line is 1+5 hit their button. And every lane had better be at least 1+1 if you're calling for back-ups. Utilize your own area's resources before you tap into other areas.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 3, 2014)

To that one SL TM: when I can hear you over in the pharmacy, you're TOO DAMN LOUD!!!! I don't know why you bother taking a walkie every day because you can be heard all over the store....


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Apr 4, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> There was a very small amount of us gathering at photo last night for huddle, as another TM came up and stood a little bit back:
> 
> LOD: come join us, this is going to be an intimate huddle tonight.
> 
> ...



This is how our morning food area huddles go at my store.


----------



## Retail Girl (Apr 4, 2014)

To that one TM...had I had some of Red's degreaser and space in her cooler, you would have been a goner tonight.

So, that Pepsi sale...4/$10... The LODs have spent the entire week being bold and letting people walk out with pallets of the stuff at a time. The Pepsi people realized what we were allowing and that another grocery store in the area has been taking advantage of our boldness to stock their shelves. So tonight the hammer came down. No guest was allowed more than 12-12 packs. And if the guests appeared to be together in any way...if they so much as said, "hi" to one another...they were limited to 12 between the two of them...no splitting up the orders.

So we had two young gentleman come through the line with 24-12 packs. I explained the limit. They argued with me...then, the cashier had the nerve to argue with me!

Excuse me?! I am enforcing what has come down from above, and I have direct orders that I just told you about, and you are going to argue with me?! In front of a guest?! Wrong answer, buddy! I really hope the LOD followed up with speaking to you...because I swear, if that ever happens again, you will not be walking out of the store as easily as you walked in.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 5, 2014)

to that one team member.....thank you, for finally, finally quitting!! No tears have been shed by any other team member for you. In fact, we still can't figure out how you lasted past your 90 days. You are a mean, mean one.....to TM's and guests.

to that other tm.....can't figure out how you are back on the payroll...BUT, you are and I am guessing you will be under a microscope. You are one of those gossip mongers and don't always do your job.....GROW UP!!!

to that brand team member....we've had this discussion before......I like you as a person but as a worker, you suck!!! An 8 hour shift and none of your areas were zoned? I had to go behind you and within an hour got your red zones up to yellow. You were warned by our TL to get a decent zone. I am not paid to be your mama and you've been consistently warned about your zones.


----------



## sher (Apr 5, 2014)

To the big wig in charge of yogurt, can we get the full fat fages?? I'm not low carb or paleo/primal, but since it's so popular right now, it makes 0 sense for you to assume the whole country is avoiding fat.

To that one tl, stop with the b.s. I may be soft spoken, typically, but I won't allow you or anyone else to walk all over me. If your feelings were hurt, so be it. Also, that little "tip," you gave me was moot because up until that point I'd spent the whole time I'd been there, on register. I wasn't slacking off or ignoring that shit that had been thrown on the floor. Alsoooo, I think you're only coming up with b.s. critiques because of complaints that the shit on last year's reviews had never been mentioned prior to the actual review.


----------



## Dying Sun (Apr 5, 2014)

To that one TL. for the love of the Allspark and Primus himself do some bloody work instead of being on your phone all day and maybe we wouldn't be here till 11. also stop bitching at me for not getting the reshop done when I've been on service desk all day. I wasn't even on the floor, and no I don't care that it was only you and one other person in hardlines, this is normal for us. perhaps if you could tear yourself away from your conversation on your phone and stop chatting with the GSA about where you guys are going tonight and tomorrow night we would be gone by now. how you still have a job much less got promoted I'll never know.
Sincerely
Dying Sun


----------



## salesfloor10 (Apr 5, 2014)

V 42 said:


> To whoever had the 'brilliant' idea to only schedule one hardlines person today, and just have me come in at 2, and the LOD who was pissed at me...you effing moron(s). Of course the store was a mess, you only had me in hardlines today, with no one there before me, and the vast majority of my shift, you had me on the checklanes, or answering calls all over the store, as well as covering every electronics break!



This sounds like how the majority of the sales floor feels at my store. I wish hours didn't suck so bad and guest driven scheduling weren't a thing.




mrknownothing said:


> To every GSTL and GSA in my store: Please, for the love of all that is holy, SPEEDWEAVE. There might be two lanes with nobody waiting, but the cashier whose line is 1+5 hit their button. And every lane had better be at least 1+1 if you're calling for back-ups. Utilize your own area's resources before you tap into other areas.



Amen! I couldn't agree more with that last sentence.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 5, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one TM...had I had some of Red's degreaser and space in her cooler, you would have been a goner tonight.


Shelves are cleared & the bottles refilled.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Apr 5, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one TM...had I had some of Red's degreaser and space in her cooler, you would have been a goner tonight.



A little off topic but does anyone here watch Orange is the New Black?
The lady that runs the kitchen goes by the name "Red" so seeing someone reference Red has now taken on new meaning, lol
And Red on the show would totally get people with degreaser, I'm sure!


----------



## neversaynever (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry they suckered you into quitting your other job to work in our pharmacy..... Your Starbucks hours will increase greatly in the coming months.

It is nice to see a tech with "experience" treated like crap too, I don't feel so picked on.


----------



## Backroom81 (Apr 7, 2014)

To the corporate buyers of frozen and meat, lay off.  We have more freight in our coolers now than we did for 4th quarter.


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 7, 2014)

Seriously. My freezer is packed out.


----------



## IHeartCarts (Apr 7, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> Seriously. My freezer is packed out.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 7, 2014)

Geez, suddenly mines has LOTS of room.......


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 8, 2014)

To that one TM...
You really have to ask me why they keep switching you into the fitting room on slow nights? Maybe if you would actually do your zone instead of wandering around and chatting with friends the TLs and ETL would keep you on the zone.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 10, 2014)

trying very hard to explain this one, without really explaining it.....to those 2 ETL's who made the store, and me personally, look like fools....screw you. The last 2 shifts have upped  my desire to get the hell out of dodge with me really, really disliking (don't like using the word hate)  90-95% of my co-workers

to the 2 operators who are getting more hours than me right now, WTH? Nobody, and I mean nobody, can figure that one out. 

Oh, and more kudos to management for screwing everybody (so far that have talked to me) over in the review process...morale was low but is now in the crapper. Can't wait to suffer through mine....though mine is always delayed.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Apr 10, 2014)

Do you ever get the feeling that maybe some of these TTOTM posts are in reference .... to each other?


----------



## Dying Sun (Apr 10, 2014)

unlikely since for the most part were an anonymous bunch and the first rule of the break room is don't talk about the break room


----------



## Mugen (Apr 12, 2014)

To the GSA and ETL-HR, shut up. Shut up. Shut up. SHUT UP. Goodness. You two are usually pretty bad by yourselves but MyTime wanted us to suffer this morning. I swear it was rare to have a single moment of silence on the walkie and even then the two of you would muck that up. The GSA actually had been talked to before about clogging the airwaves. 

I swear that these two love to talk and to hear themselves talk.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 12, 2014)

To the folks in the Electronic Dept (and that includes the Target mobile guys) you are awesome.

You made intelligent recommendations, made sure I paid the lowest possible price for what I needed (even stopped ringing things up and going to look for something that was better and cheaper), you helped me set it up and you made sure everything was completely working before I walked out the door.

I wish I'd got a survey because I would have cranked it up to 11.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 12, 2014)

To the entire Guest Service team: If you don't want carts full of random crap to mysteriously appear behind the service desk, then stop giving us carts of random crap and telling us they're sorted re-shop. The whole not-using-Smart-Sort thing is really starting to get old.

To that one ETL: The leadership expectation regarding communication is called Communicates _Effectively_, not Communicates Excessively. Please stop talking.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 13, 2014)

I love being the one that everybody says, "this goes no farther than you and me," to....and I shall leave it at that. Interesting intel I am getting though .
TTOTM....get that stick out of your hiney and start doing your job without the attitude.


----------



## StackerMistress (Apr 13, 2014)

To that one transfer TM, when you asked me "Is there any particular way you like to do the CAFs?" my heart fluttered with sheer joy.  Not because I am particularly anal about who pulls what, but just the fact that you asked made me like you immediately.

To that OTHER BR TM, I see what you're doing when you grab a three-tier and make a beeline for dry grocery at the top of every hour.  C'mon honey, the freezer and coolers aren't that bad.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Apr 13, 2014)

To the team members who did ad set today: you all are lovely human beings and you make getting up at 2:30 am worth it. That is all.


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 13, 2014)

Backroom81 said:


> To the corporate buyers of frozen and meat, lay off.  We have more freight in our coolers now than we did for 4th quarter.



I dont remember a time when our Freezer wasnt packed.  The worst is when we have the TGIF items on the endcap and they send us a pallet full and we barely sell any


----------



## IhaveaDream (Apr 13, 2014)

pfreshdude said:


> Backroom81 said:
> 
> 
> > To the corporate buyers of frozen and meat, lay off.  We have more freight in our coolers now than we did for 4th quarter.
> ...


I finished my tasks early one day, and locu'd most of the freezers, pushed some of it and had some much more room after i rebackstocked all of it.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 14, 2014)

To that one cart attendant who NCNS'd: **** you.

To the LOD: Did you have to wait until it was starting to rain to call a cart blitz?


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 14, 2014)

Only thing worse than toweling off the carts was discovering that the towels were merely wadded up on a shelf from last time & were a moldy mess


----------



## Retail Girl (Apr 14, 2014)

Ew. I don't towel off carts. I just don't care. That and I figure if I get them in the building, then that's most of the battle right there.


----------



## Cel (Apr 15, 2014)

Makes me glad I live in a desert, although the 100+ degree heat all summer does not >_>


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Apr 15, 2014)

TTOTM

it is not my problem that you do not get the hours you want, and are mad at me because I DO. I Have open availability.. You may work just as hard as the rest of the team but dont complain that you are getting a certain amount of hours.. then when you get more,  complain that its too much because you have school. Especially when you can only work your boyfriends shift so you only take one car and our TL is already going out of their way to work around your schedule. I know you think your other store was better but I dont want to hear it on a daily basis. Because I love my store and my coworkers.. and just because they dont kiss your butt for you like your old one did.. OH WELL!!


----------



## sher (Apr 15, 2014)

To, whoever was in charge of this decision, it makes no sense for one person to make the schedule for the whole store. Before, the dept etl was doing schedules. Our etl started doing it a few months ago. He doesn't know enough to do it. He's putting weak fitting room people in the fitting room on weekends. So, I keep getting switched in on days I'm scheduled on the floor. I don't hate the fitting room, but I was mentally prepared for the sales floor and then was cooped up in that tiny space after a week attendant left. On Saturday, I walked in to 3 carts of unsorted and it was busy! I never got caught up. Also, fitting room leaving at 8 makes 0 sense. Once they leave, reshop accumulates in the fitting room, and at guest services so we're never caught up.

Ugh. I'm just sick of this whole everyone works a mid day shift scheduling trend.

On a positive note, though, to tonight's *lod, I feel better about my day when I see you doing the same stuff us TMs do. Especially the backup cashiering because we all loathe it so much.


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Apr 16, 2014)

TTOTM:  I know that your only job is to bale cardboard and throw away trash for flow. I Know it has almost no human communication and it basically just sucks.. but dont bark at me when I leave 3 boxes on your cage when the LAST time I tried putting my own boxes in the baler you flipped out and called me stupid. I also dont need you to tell me not to add 5 hangers to the overflowing hanger bin. Its 5 freakin hangers and the extra bin was falling apart because it got wet. What the heck do you want me to do? I can put together that bin in you want and when it starts to get full it will explode everywhere..

On a positive note.. when we had a visit with 30 minutes notice it was awesome to see all our LODs jump on a register, start pushing See Spot, and clean up a diet coke explosion in cafe.. We really did appreciate it and it makes me respect you a little more to see you help out. Now if only you would do it when your tail wasnt on the line...


----------



## IhaveaDream (Apr 17, 2014)

TTOTM: I will sleep with you.


----------



## neversaynever (Apr 17, 2014)

To the higher ups...

I appreciate that you are doing something fun for us in the form of an Easter egg hunt. I'd like  it more if I was personally told about it and how it worked, oh, and if I could just draw something out of something because gasp, I had non-stop guests and didn't have a chance to zone to hunt for them. Then, excuse me for eating on my break instead  of hunting eggs like other peeps. I'm not going to go hunting for eggs when I get off either like one GSTL suggested....

So everyone enjoy their extra breaks and goodies, I will keep on never getting timed out of my register.


----------



## IHeartCarts (Apr 17, 2014)

IhaveaDream said:


> TTOTM: I will sleep with you.



rofl


----------



## sher (Apr 17, 2014)

I complained up there, but thanks etl-hr for randomly giving me all those Thursdays off just after I started watching Scandal (binge watched a while back to start watching live when the last hiatus ended)


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 18, 2014)

IhaveaDream said:


> TTOTM: I will sleep with you.



Don't do it. It's a trap!


----------



## Kroneru (Apr 19, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> IhaveaDream said:
> 
> 
> > TTOTM: I will sleep with you.
> ...


----------



## IhaveaDream (Apr 19, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> IhaveaDream said:
> 
> 
> > TTOTM: I will sleep with you.
> ...


Not a trap, mate. I just know once it happens. its gunna turn into relationship and I work at target, live on my own and about to pay for the next semester of college out of pocket. I aint got the dough for Girlfriend too


----------



## doxie71 (Apr 20, 2014)

TTOTM: I'll admit, for a new employee, you have been doing good work. But there is no need to constantly tell everyone how  you used to be a manager at two other retail establishments, and that you think you need paid more for what you're doing here. You've been here less than a week. Chill out.


----------



## Logistics princess (Apr 20, 2014)

doxie71 said:


> TTOTM: I'll admit, for a new employee, you have been doing good work. But there is no need to constantly tell everyone how  you used to be a manager at two other retail establishments, and that you think you need paid more for what you're doing here. You've been here less than a week. Chill out.


^THIS!!!!    I don't care how they do it at Walmart.....


----------



## ExpertTL (Apr 21, 2014)

doxie71 said:


> TTOTM: I'll admit, for a new employee, you have been doing good work. But there is no need to constantly tell everyone how  you used to be a manager at two other retail establishments, and that you think you need paid more for what you're doing here. You've been here less than a week. Chill out.



Ughhhhhh. You just hit the nail on a team member who used to do this all the time before. When they were new I remember distinctly one time at closing when they were zoning the checklanes and I was closing the registers and they said "You know, I used to do your exact job at my last job. I can probably do it here too." I just kinda nodded and "uh-huhed" while they continued to point out how they used to collect the coupons too, how the banks were similar...I'm just thinking this is not how you act when you're new on the job, or even not how you show you're overqualified for a position. Then, when they would ask to get cross trained in other areas, it was always "I mean it's not that hard, I've been a manager at plenty of stores before so I'm very capable."

I didn't think my eyes could roll that far back until that moment.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 21, 2014)

doxie71 said:


> TTOTM: I'll admit, for a new employee, you have been doing good work. But there is no need to constantly tell everyone how  you used to be a manager at two other retail establishments, and that you think you need paid more for what you're doing here. You've been here less than a week. Chill out.


Oh, I think that person used to work at my store....the operative words are "used to"


----------



## IHeartCarts (Apr 21, 2014)

To the ETL: sorry the DTL was such a dick to you. You handled it way better than I would and that's probably why you're an ETL

To the DTL: go f yourself


----------



## IhaveaDream (Apr 21, 2014)

To myself, Way to lead and direct the flow team while backstocking receiving and the left over morning pulls, while both flow and backroom teamleads were busy playing around.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 22, 2014)

I have been not posting....because I think most of mine are truly unique to this store but I am going to bust if I don't rant a little.
to the brand team members throughout the store...you all are awful
to the team member who complained to me on Saturday,"When I am brand and if they give me GBI I will through a fit if they put tm J in that area." A)not a done deal that you will be brand B) you and 3 other team members ordered TM J around and your noses were put out of joint when she said"I will wait to hear it from the chief " C) You do nearly nothing on your own and TM J was running circles around you D) By that phrase alone you are not ready to be a leader.

to TM J....thank you for laughing when I did a curtsy and said "that's how you lead" after talking to one of those B's from above. thank you for thinking I was a team lead (she just told me that....I guess others echoed it in a "chat" I wasn't informed of...or invited to) thank you for asking what my last day was and saying maybe I will make it my last day too...because it won't be any good here without you.

thank you to the other tm who said something similar at a different time.

to the leadership....these 2 tm's are two of the best workers you have and you have belittled, overworked, and underappreciated them to the point of they are seriously contemplating quitting. YOU ARE ASS WIPES!!! Because you are doing it to each and every one of the team members except a select few (not even "favorites"....of which I am told I am one...HAH!!)

to the corporate people....how are any of our ETL's still employed by Target? And honestly, all but 2 of our Senior TLs and TLs

to HR ETL you are inept.....thank goodness our tm is back because in 2 days she has done way for me and my transfer than you did in 3 weeks.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 22, 2014)

To the ETL's at my old store:
Congratulations you picked the one person in the entire store to replace me who could stick to it and cared enough to put up with the craziness.
But he told you he would be leaving after 4th quarter and so far you have put a half dozen people to train with him.
They have all quit in disgust.
He's not going to stay much longer.
Good luck.


----------



## PureZero (Apr 22, 2014)

To those many TM's,

How is it that I am told my work area is cake, yet when I take a few days off I come back to a months worth of work because *YOU GUYS* can't get it done. Then get told, "I don't know how you do this?!" *EVERY TIME!*  Makes me *so* angry inside! It really, *REALLY* does!


----------



## babytrees (Apr 22, 2014)

@PureZero-I resemble that post!!!


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 23, 2014)

To the instocks team: There are like 6 of you and it's well after 11. There's no reason why you guys can't respond to back-up.

To the GSTL and LOD: Don't call me out for not responding to back-up when I did, in fact, say that I was with a guest.


----------



## calimero (Apr 23, 2014)

To that TM who kept showing me her new smartphone last month and that it only costs her $250 and $160 a month for 2 lines, don't come crying to me that your power will be turned off by tomorrow  if you don't pay it by 9am !


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 23, 2014)

PureZero said:


> To those many TM's,
> 
> How is it that I am told my work area is cake, yet when I take a few days off I come back to a months worth of work because *YOU GUYS* can't get it done. Then get told, "I don't know how you do this?!" *EVERY TIME!*  Makes me *so* angry inside! It really, *REALLY* does!


I could like this a million times and it still would not sufficiently express how much I feel you on this one!


----------



## babytrees (Apr 24, 2014)

we finally got a truly surprise visit in almost 2 years recently and management got caught with their pants down...no ETL to be found in the building....and our store looked like trash and WAAAY too many blank spaces/voids on the floor. I see a shake up coming (FINALLY) 

to TM J....enjoy your lower work hours now that you are giving the ASS WIPES your 2 week notice.


----------



## Retail Girl (Apr 24, 2014)

To the one GSTL who I happened to like (up until I got my review tonight from the other GSTL): I fell for your shit. I actually believed that I was doing a good job. Then I get my review tonight from the other GSTL (that the ETL would have signed off on) saying how lousy of a GSA I am. I will absolutely never fall for your bullshit again. You've done me no favors in letting me think I was decent at my job. So go fuck yourself.

To the GSTL who did my review...you also can go fuck yourself. You've never had anything positive to say to me, and are constantly itching to point out how lousy of a TM you think I am. So today you had your chance. Good for you. I hope you enjoyed that. Also, if you have to go on and on to try to convince me how approachable you are, then that should be a pretty bit hint that you are, in fact, completely unapproachable.

I have no idea how I am supposed to go in and be GSA tomorrow night knowing you all think I suck at it. Thanks for nothing.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 24, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To the one GSTL who I happened to like (up until I got my review tonight from the other GSTL): I fell for your shit. I actually believed that I was doing a good job. Then I get my review tonight from the other GSTL (that the ETL would have signed off on) saying how lousy of a GSA I am. I will absolutely never fall for your bullshit again. You've done me no favors in letting me think I was decent at my job. So go fuck yourself.
> 
> To the GSTL who did my review...you also can go fuck yourself. You've never had anything positive to say to me, and are constantly itching to point out how lousy of a TM you think I am. So today you had your chance. Good for you. I hope you enjoyed that. Also, if you have to go on and on to try to convince me how approachable you are, then that should be a pretty bit hint that you are, in fact, completely unapproachable.
> 
> I have no idea how I am supposed to go in and be GSA tomorrow night knowing you all think I suck at it. Thanks for nothing.



I was told that the tm's who move into a higher position (GSA, GSTL, TL) the first year they will only ever get an IE....we have lost many a GSTL over reviews (only one was I sad to see go) and my poor TL only ever gets a E and she is the best in the store.


----------



## Retail Girl (Apr 24, 2014)

I got an E, so I guess I should be happy...but with pretty much nothing nice to say, it sucked. If it weren't for nearly guaranteed full-time hours, I would step down. Immediately.


----------



## babytrees (Apr 24, 2014)

the nothing nice to say would suck rocks....sorry.


----------



## doxie71 (Apr 25, 2014)

To the POG TL: The conversation we had yesterday meant a lot to me, I hope that for once someone in this store actually follow through with something. Because it seems my TL forgets about just about everything. I love working with you and hope to be able to do it much more in the future.


----------



## Mugen (Apr 25, 2014)

To that one ex-TM, you were termed because you no-called 3 times in a year. The store knows that it sucks to lose you, but those are the rules. Quit being so bitter about it and move on.


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 26, 2014)

@Retail Girl , What did they say you were bad at?


----------



## Retail Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

She said that I don't take feedback well, that sometimes I have to be told more than once to do something a certain way (honestly, I haven't a clue what she is referring to, and figured asking at that point would just make things even worse and prove her point). And that I don't check my problems at the door...also not true. Basically, she said I'm a lousy GSA and no one likes working with me...her exact words to the last point were, "my goal for you is for you to become a GSA people like to work with."

Her only good comments to me were that I am good with front end instocks and I'm not her "problem child" at guest services. 

One of the other GSAs and I talked tonight...she is heartbroken for me. She said she'd be lost without me and said I've come such a long way...but when your TL never has anything good to say about you, it certainly isn't going to suddenly change come review time. And clearly my other GSTL has done me zero favors by being so supportive and positive.

But then I realize, even though the vibe board has been overflowing with vibe cards since the beginning of the year, I haven't received a single one in months...so that's a pretty big clue there, eh?

In the end, my best isn't good enough. I just wish I could step down and keep the full-time hours. Basically, I will never trust another TL or higher in the building for anything ever again...hell, even the ETL-GE promised me a gift card if the cashiers got so many REDCards last night and then reneged on the deal and never gave it to me.

The only good thing about all of this? It's completely freeing to no longer give a shit. Oh, something not going as well as it could? Am I doing what I need to be doing? Yes? Then, good enough, let it fall through the cracks. No reason for me to help pick up the pieces.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 26, 2014)

RG, I'm so sorry that your store is so dysfunctional that they can't recognize when someone puts their heart & soul into their job.
I remember reading your earlier posts after you were first named GSA; how, left to your own devices, you took it & ran with it; how your confidence & skills grew; the problems you tackled head-on, all with very little training & encouragement.
Figures that your store doesn't know a good person when they see 'em but WE do.
We just can't give raises


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 26, 2014)

So sorry RG.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 27, 2014)

To my team lead: Look, I get you said in my review that you'd get my bike building training.

New schedule and I haven't gotten it. I'm giving you until next schedule to get me said training, or I'm going to start taking notes of every guest who wanted to buy a bike but couldn't due to an issue with it and complaining to literally every ETL about it.


----------



## Retail Girl (Apr 27, 2014)

Cart attendant to the GSA: If I'm all caught up, can I leave 15 minutes early tonight?
GSA: go ask the LOD.

I think the answer was no, since he didn't clock out until his scheduled time. Forty five minutes later, he was still waiting for a ride....

TM: you're still here?! Man, that sucks!  Too bad you don't work later!
CA: yeah, I would totally stay later, but they didn't ask me to stay.

(This is where I wandered off to do a face palm).


----------



## Backroom81 (Apr 28, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> The only good thing about all of this? It's completely freeing to no longer give a shit. Oh, something not going as well as it could? Am I doing what I need to be doing? Yes? Then, good enough, let it fall through the cracks. No reason for me to help pick up the pieces.



It is the best feeling in the world.







To the ETL staff at my store:
I'm good enough to get pulled into the STL's office multiple times last year and be asked if I would be interested in interviewing with the DTL to fill up an open TL position in the store, but I only rate an "E" on my review?  Fine, you no longer rate to benefit from my abilities as a former TL.  If it's beyond my authority as a TM, not happening.  No more writing the backroom schedule when our TL is sick (if Max was still in effect), no more running the baler/compactor because as you say "Only TLs are supposed to have the keys", no more checking in the FDC truck, and no more running the backroom in the absence of our TL.

I pull, I push, I backstock, I set the line, and whatever else core roles dictate I do.  You want to know what the team is working on and what projects we have running?  Beats me, go ask our TL.  Oh, he called in again?  Gosh, that sounds like a problem.


----------



## Retail Girl (Apr 28, 2014)

To my GSTL (who didn't do my review): Stop telling the new TMs that I am one of the REDCard stars. I already got my review, and your crap praise isn't doing either of us any good.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 29, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> RG, I'm so sorry that your store is so dysfunctional that they can't recognize when someone puts their heart & soul into their job.
> I remember reading your earlier posts after you were first named GSA; how, left to your own devices, you took it & ran with it; how your confidence & skills grew; the problems you tackled head-on, all with very little training & encouragement.
> Figures that your store doesn't know a good person when they see 'em but WE do.
> We just can't give raises


I agree with this 100%. Unfortunately, I think this entire company is that dysfunctional


----------



## Retail Girl (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you, all. @redeye58 , what you said is basically what the other seasoned GSA said to me the other day. Honestly, I have no idea who to believe or what to think anymore. The entire situation sucks.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 29, 2014)

*me gives RG a hug, a cold beer & some of Annie's fresh cookies*


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 29, 2014)

TMSTL: if you're going to "help" us "resolve" an issue at the pharmacy, please learn the law before "suggesting" a "solution"


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 30, 2014)

Ttotm When you ncns the other day, I thought our team got lucky! No such luck, you showed up today. What I want to do , but can't , is take your f---king phone and smash it on the floor. Your team members and your Etl and tl are on to you. Can't wait


----------



## babytrees (Apr 30, 2014)

to the entire leadership at my store.....go take a flying leap off a very large cliff. You are all a bunch of incompetent nincompoops. You will get from me for the next 2 weeks (or so) exactly what the core roles for the fitting room operator and nothing more. It will still be 100% more than the others but you aren't getting my above and beyond because it has become painfully obvious that you have no respect for me either.


----------



## sher (May 1, 2014)

To the big wig who decides what products we should have when, why are there no ladies' khakis?? I got soaked on the way to work and had to buy pants... And socks.. And sneakers. I actually do like the men's mossimo sc chinos, but not enough to own 3 pairs. (Once on purpose, once because of a laundry day snafu, then today's downpour).

Also boooo to the lod who didn't let me clock in first. I ran around the store in wet clothes in order to make it. I made it, but then I was out of breath and ended up standing around the time clock doing nothing anyway.


----------



## GrumpyAP (May 1, 2014)

To The FRO;

Next time you find something crazy like .... a shell casing ... in the fitting room. MAYBE DONT PUT YOUR GRUBBY PAWS ALL OVER IT.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 1, 2014)

sher said:


> To the big wig who decides what products we should have when, why are there no ladies' khakis?? I got soaked on the way to work and had to buy pants... And socks.. And sneakers. I actually do like the men's mossimo sc chinos, but not enough to own 3 pairs. (Once on purpose, once because of a laundry day snafu, then today's downpour).
> 
> Also boooo to the lod who didn't let me clock in first. I ran around the store in wet clothes in order to make it. I made it, but then I was out of breath and ended up standing around the time clock doing nothing anyway.


We have them??? I just bought a pair about a week ago...


----------



## InvisibleGirl (May 1, 2014)

To that GSA, I feel bad that you're begging all of us to get you Redcards because they make you look good and you have a lack of hours. I was very happy to have helped you out in that department the other day.

To all of the TLs, whose idea was it for all of you to leave to go out for lunch together? Because the lack of hours given to TMs is causing you to be our go-to backup responders. It was bad today.

To the woman  who was running the front end at that time, who even are you? I've never seen you in the store. And to that same woman, if I have a line of three people, I do not need to go in front of the lanes trying to get more without helping the others already in line. That doesn't make sense, and my next guest gave me the most perfect expression after hearing your "command."


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2014)

To the GSTL on a power trip: I don't care if you don't like me, I don't need everyone to like me, but when you try to screw me over and end up affecting the guests you should probably take your head out of your butt.

I called for singles and quarters and you told me you were getting some, the fact that you left me waiting for 30 minutes and the LEFT for the day while I still waited is a jerk move. 
Do you know what it's like to have to hunt down money so you can give your guest change that isn't dimes and nickels?
Stick to being bitchy to me and leave the job out of it.


----------



## ClearanceMaster (May 1, 2014)

TTOTM.. seriously.. I know you were complaining about me to your BF at guest services.. I may not be able to speak spanish but I can sure as heck put 2 + 2 together.. you were complaining about your schedule, looked at mine.. then were telling him how it was unfair I got "cinco dias" and you only got 3 with mytime. My availability is open, yours is what your bf works.. get over it. Plus I do way more than a pricing tm should have to do.. write the pricing schedule, pogs paperwork, etc..


----------



## sher (May 1, 2014)

tgtcpht said:


> sher said:
> 
> 
> > To the big wig who decides what products we should have when, why are there no ladies' khakis?? I got soaked on the way to work and had to buy pants... And socks.. And sneakers. I actually do like the men's mossimo sc chinos, but not enough to own 3 pairs. (Once on purpose, once because of a laundry day snafu, then today's downpour).
> ...



We had some a week ago, but they're all gone now and we haven't gotten any in. It was the MSC ones that come in bootcut or skinny in beige, blue, and olive. No more, though. Can't find em on the website either. I think last year around now they went away for a few months, too. On the bright side, my youngest brother can wear a pair of my men khakis to his 8th grade graduation lol


----------



## oath2order (May 1, 2014)

sher said:


> To the big wig who decides what products we should have when, why are there no ladies' khakis?? I got soaked on the way to work and had to buy pants... And socks.. And sneakers. I actually do like the men's mossimo sc chinos, but not enough to own 3 pairs. (Once on purpose, once because of a laundry day snafu, then today's downpour).
> 
> Also boooo to the lod who didn't let me clock in first. I ran around the store in wet clothes in order to make it. I made it, but then I was out of breath and ended up standing around the time clock doing nothing anyway.



Let's make a deal. The mens department will give you some women's khakis if we start selling red hoodies >.>


----------



## sher (May 2, 2014)

My red hoodie is from the men's dept! I got it in 2012 though haha


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2014)

sher said:


> My red hoodie is from the men's dept! I got it in 2012 though haha



Same as me then! I haven't seen them there in AGES.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 2, 2014)

TTOTM: not my problem that you are hungover don't feel well AGAIN. I'm NOT covering your behind once again! At least this time, you actually CAME to work and didn't completely call off, so the other tech actually HAS someone to work with (which they would until 7, even if you had), unlike the one time you screwed me for the ENTIRE day (since you were the only other tech scheduled)


----------



## Retail Girl (May 2, 2014)

TTOTM: Yeah, sorry...I do feel bad that I threw you under the bus a bit today. But honestly, you are consistently late every single day you work. And I'm done staying later for it. If I'm scheduled to leave, I'm leaving. And I think the LOD nearly had a stroke when I told him that...but he said he saw my point (especially since I will be in overtime before my shift is up tomorrow).

So, if you're going to be late, I'm completely okay with it, because I'm leaving either way. But funny how as soon as I said that, our ETL said that he had noticed that and said he should talk to you about that. Sure...now that it's his problem he cares. But I'm sorry, enough is enough. If the LODs want to cover for you until you come in, that's up to them. But I don't get paid enough and am not appreciated enough for doing so, so I'm done.


----------



## Retail Girl (May 3, 2014)

So if you both (as LODs) are covering the front lanes for the GSTL while he covers guest services for me while I am on lunch, then why the fuck am I stopping to help cashiers (while not being paid) because you two are no where to be found??


----------



## Retail Girl (May 3, 2014)

To that one GSA...if you are going to send guests over to the service desk to check out without checking to see if I'm helping anyone else there first, then I am going to be pounding on the back up button...and it's a heck of a lot easier to find a back up to cashier on the lanes than it is to find someone to help out at the service desk because you've clogged my line up with small orders.


----------



## Retail Girl (May 3, 2014)

To that one SrTL...thank you for your encouragement today. Part of me honestly believes that you really do like working with me and at least on some level have my back....and I don't believe that about any TL right now...so thank you.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 3, 2014)

To the ETLs: Enough of this cliquey crap. This is Target, not high school.

To certain TLs: You may be welcome in the above mentioned clique, but your toolishness will not earn you the respect of the team. Just saying.

To that one TL who will almost certainly read this in the near future: I wasn't talking about you. You're one of the good ones.


----------



## IHeartCarts (May 4, 2014)

TTOTM: stop playing movies in the break room


----------



## defang (May 4, 2014)

TTOTM: Thanks for bringing the second bag of cat food to my lane for a guest, but why in the hell would you practically force her to fill out a comment card and hover over her while filling it out? This job is NOT worth whoring yourself out for.


----------



## babytrees (May 4, 2014)

defang said:


> TTOTM: Thanks for bringing the second bag of cat food to my lane for a guest, but why in the hell would you practically force her to fill out a comment card and hover over her while filling it out? This job is NOT worth whoring yourself out for.


that's basically what our ETL's are asking of us...to whore ourselves out for positive surveys....we are ALWAYS last in our district (for good reason) in vibe scores. Except when fitting room is mentioned then we are 100%. They also don't like that I ask guests to fill out surveys whether it's good or bad so that we know what we can work on


----------



## redeye58 (May 4, 2014)

We have a hardware store in our strip & the lumber yard guys are always coming by for iced tea & water so our TL started asking them to do surveys.
Actually, he asked the cute little barista who waits on them the most to ask them.
So far, we're looking good so whatever it takes.....


----------



## Retail Girl (May 4, 2014)

TTOTM: ok, if you are waiting for a ride, after we close, sitting in the break room, chatting on your phone, oblivious to the world is a bad idea. You came very close to getting yourself locked in the store. Oddly enough, I nearly stuck my head into the break room before I left tonight, because my gut told me to, but I didn't because I was convinced I was being silly.

 Oh, and coming out of the break room and being all indignant that you nearly got locked in because nobody checked it on our way out? Seriously? Not cool. You've been here less than two weeks, are late half the time because the bus doesn't come until 10 minutes after the hour, you pulled an NCNS yesterday, and today I had orders to requisition you a pair of khakis so you would have a pair for work (something Spot would never do). You have little room to be indignant about much of anything right now.


----------



## BaristaChick16 (May 5, 2014)

To my fellow team member:

I understand you worked at a Starbucks before coming to Target but that doesn't give you the right to boss me around. It felt great to watch you mess up a drink the other day...you definitely aren't perfect. Target runs differently than a Starbucks so bossing me around daily on things you know nothing about is obnoxious. No one cares.


----------



## redeye58 (May 5, 2014)

Give 'em decaf - that'll take the wind out of their sails......


----------



## Cel (May 6, 2014)

TToETL...Thanks for the long convo today. If what we talked about wasn't bullshit, I hope to see some positive changes coming, and maybe some opportunities for me (real, not target-jargon opportunities) to train more and advance.


----------



## calimero (May 6, 2014)

To that etl  who so happy to tell me that cell phones were now allowed on the salesfloor while I was in the breakroom playing on my phone: 
No I will not take my iphone on the salesfloor to help guests and show them cartwheel app or the coupons! 
Unless ,of course, target pays part of my bill !


----------



## sigma7 (May 6, 2014)

To be fair, you're allowed to connect to the wifi to help guests. They aren't asking you to use your data. You also don't have to use your phone if you don't want to.

It's pretty much a moot point since all stores will be swapping out PDAs and LPDAs for iPod touches starting this summer.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 6, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> To be fair, you're allowed to connect to the wifi to help guests. They aren't asking you to use your data. You also don't have to use your phone if you don't want to.
> 
> It's pretty much a moot point since all stores will be swapping out PDAs and LPDAs for iPod touches starting this summer.




I'm curious, what kind of cases are they going to put on the iPods.
Considering what I've seen happen to PDAs over the years it seems like the iPods would have a very short life.


----------



## babytrees (May 6, 2014)

to the management team...so you are mad at me leaving only giving me 21 hours this week (8 that I had to call out for)......until you realize that I can do adjeciencies and so adding 19 hours to my schedule and begging to come in for more? Sucks to be you but I refuse to add more time to my sentence. Especially since you really gave me screwed up hours the next few weeks.


----------



## RhettB (May 6, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> sigma7 said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, you're allowed to connect to the wifi to help guests. They aren't asking you to use your data. You also don't have to use your phone if you don't want to.
> ...



My store was one of those who tested the ipods during 4th quarter.   The ipod had an Otterbox case, but a cheap holster thing similar to this...


----------



## commiecorvus (May 6, 2014)

RhettB said:


> My store was one of those who tested the ipods during 4th quarter.   The ipod had an Otterbox case, but a cheap holster thing similar to this...



Thanks.
Sounds like people are going to have to be a lot more careful.


----------



## oath2order (May 6, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> To be fair, you're allowed to connect to the wifi to help guests. They aren't asking you to use your data. You also don't have to use your phone if you don't want to.
> 
> It's pretty much a moot point since all stores will be swapping out PDAs and LPDAs for iPod touches starting this summer.



Wait back the frick frack up... *what?
*
How exactly is this gonna work? Like, is it all PDAs? No PDAs at all, just the iPod touches?


----------



## sigma7 (May 6, 2014)

It was in the newest issue of red. Sounded like all PDAs and LPDAs are being retired since they've reached the end of their life cycle.


----------



## targetismylife09 (May 6, 2014)

To that one ETL who yelled at me over the walkie in full earshot of several guests that he was "in the middle of something"  (Grilling TM's who were about to take the Best Team Survey) and refused to bring up some printer paper for the registry kiosk printers that all three ran out of paper simultaneously leaving people waiting and waiting for their printouts. When I politely informed him of the guests who had been waiting and were getting impatient, he yelled again at me "Well why didn't you say so?!
Not the best time to be copping an attitude to me in front of guests, considering I was in the next group they called back to take the survey.  Let's just say I didn't score him very well.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 6, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> To be fair, you're allowed to connect to the wifi to help guests. They aren't asking you to use your data. You also don't have to use your phone if you don't want to.
> 
> It's pretty much a moot point since all stores will be swapping out PDAs and LPDAs for iPod touches starting this summer.





sigma7 said:


> It was in the newest issue of red. Sounded like all PDAs and LPDAs are being retired since they've reached the end of their life cycle.



Then why the hell did they bother with the MC9200s? I know, I shouldn't complain because we actually have working equipment in my store now, but still.


----------



## oath2order (May 6, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> It was in the newest issue of red. Sounded like all PDAs and LPDAs are being retired since they've reached the end of their life cycle.



well damn. How are they gonna make it work for scanning stuff and CAFs?


----------



## mrknownothing (May 6, 2014)

oath2order said:


> sigma7 said:
> 
> 
> > It was in the newest issue of red. Sounded like all PDAs and LPDAs are being retired since they've reached the end of their life cycle.
> ...



I'm wondering the same thing. Do they have some sort of barcode scanner attachment or do you just use the camera?


----------



## sigma7 (May 7, 2014)

There's a scanning sled for it. The iPod's camera proved to be unreliable for quick, accurate scans.


----------



## sher (May 7, 2014)

I dropped my iPod touch (was 4th gen, though, not 5th) a million times and had no damage. Sold it for more than I paid for it, too. I mostly used those cheap gel cases when I actually used one, so I'm sure in an otterbox, they're not in too much danger. Also assuming target would have some fancy corporate AppleCare plan.

I use my phone on the floor, anyway... For looking up online items (service desk doesn't always send us the online item sticker), looking up registries, showing people cartwheel. Target's mobile site/apps show aisle numbers, now too.


----------



## Retail Girl (May 7, 2014)

No crap...I can't tell you how often a scan doesn't work with the camera for doing a price match at guest services with the iPad.


----------



## thecleaner (May 7, 2014)

Am I the only person seeing these get stolen by guests out of unattended reshop carts because they think they're regular iPods/iPhones?  

And there's a way to track where they are like iPhones, right?

LOD: "Hey Market TM what is your location?"
MTM: "The backroom."
LOD: "Really?  Cause my new LoJack says you're in Food Avenue."


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 7, 2014)

thecleaner said:


> Am I the only person seeing these get stolen by guests out of unattended reshop carts because they think they're regular iPods/iPhones?
> 
> And there's a way to track where they are like iPhones, right?
> 
> ...


ipods have the "find my iPhone" app, not sure if there is anything more sensitive than that for tracking purposes...


----------



## sigma7 (May 7, 2014)

I would assume the holsters are mandatory.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (May 7, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> I would assume the holsters are mandatory.


Holsters have always been mandatory. At least at my store. But that rule has not been enforced in a few years. It always irks me when I hear someone complaining that they lost their PDA or someone stole it while they weren't looking. If you wore the holster you wouldn't have that problem.


----------



## doxie71 (May 7, 2014)

To that one TL: Yes I called you out yesterday in front of an ETL. Maybe if you shared important information with us, I wouldn't have to do so. Learn how to communicate with your team. Just because you want to be an ETL doesn't mean you are one yet.


----------



## calimero (May 7, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> To be fair, you're allowed to connect to the wifi to help guests. They aren't asking you to use your data. You also don't have to use your phone if you don't want to.
> 
> It's pretty much a moot point since all stores will be swapping out PDAs and LPDAs for iPod touches starting this summer.


They are still asking me to use my phone ,And if I drop it while on the salesfloor because a guest or another Tm bumps into me or whatever mishap ,will they replace it? Even an otterbox is not 100% foolproof ( daughter learned it the hard way !) ! !


----------



## doxie71 (May 7, 2014)

I'm on a roll today. It has been a rough few days
To that one TM: Stop harassing me to try & get free food. I'm not going to give you the stuff I'm QMOS'ing. 
To my STL: I like you as a person but you are driving me INSANE as an STL. The store is not going to look perfect ALL the time. And if my hours are cut in my workcenter, don't expect it to get fully zoned everyday. Zoning, while I understand the importance, is low on the list as a PA. I'm not going to sacrifice the quality of my area to zone.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 7, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> The iPod's camera proved to be unreliable for quick, accurate scans.



No kidding. My iPod camera can't read barcodes in the Target app and Cartwheel.


----------



## redeye58 (May 7, 2014)

targetismylife09 said:


> To that one ETL who yelled at me over the walkie in full earshot of several guests that he was "in the middle of something"  (Grilling TM's who were about to take the Best Team Survey) and refused to bring up some printer paper for the registry kiosk printers that all three ran out of paper simultaneously leaving people waiting and waiting for their printouts. When I politely informed him of the guests who had been waiting and were getting impatient, he yelled again at me "Well why didn't you say so?!
> Not the best time to be copping an attitude to me in front of guests, considering I was in the next group they called back to take the survey.  Let's just say I didn't score him very well.


Instant Karma at its best......


----------



## Triscuit (May 7, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> To be fair, you're allowed to connect to the wifi to help guests. They aren't asking you to use your data. You also don't have to use your phone if you don't want to.
> 
> It's pretty much a moot point since all stores will be swapping out PDAs and LPDAs for iPod touches starting this summer.



I am not sure how I feel about doing price changes with an ipod. With the constant scanning, i am just curious to see how well it would work.


----------



## doxie71 (May 7, 2014)

To the TL I'm stuck closing with: you're being an ass. Stop.


----------



## BMO is Guest (May 7, 2014)

calimero said:


> To that etl  who so happy to tell me that cell phones were now allowed on the salesfloor while I was in the breakroom playing on my phone:
> No I will not take my iphone on the salesfloor to help guests and show them cartwheel app or the coupons!
> Unless ,of course, target pays part of my bill !


I must be lucky. I had someone pull out their iPhone to double-check on the definitions on one of the Cartwheel deals. She even apologized for the speed because she ran out of 4G data.


----------



## Retail Girl (May 7, 2014)

While I would prefer not to use my own cellphone, in the grand scheme of things, it's a lot faster at times to use my phone than try to find that obscure movie/cd on a PDA. And anything to help a guest quicker so I can get back to my tasks is going to be employed. That and using my cartwheel when I have a guest screaming at me that their phone is dead or they can't get it to load in the store is nice to get a guest to stop bitching at me.


----------



## BMO is Guest (May 7, 2014)

BMO is Guest said:


> I must be lucky. I had someone pull out their iPhone to double-check on the definitions on one of the Cartwheel deals. She even apologized for the speed because she ran out of 4G data.





Retail Girl said:


> While I would prefer not to use my own cellphone, in the grand scheme of things, it's a lot faster at times to use my phone than try to find that obscure movie/cd on a PDA. And anything to help a guest quicker so I can get back to my tasks is going to be employed. That and using my cartwheel when I have a guest screaming at me that their phone is dead or they can't get it to load in the store is nice to get a guest to stop bitching at me.


Dear Guests: Cartwheels are Printable. I actually surprised this TM with my printed out Cartwheel. She had only seen it on smartphones before. Thats because I didn't own a smartphone until last week, and it's quicker for everyone to have a paper barcode in your hand along with your card, instead of having to pull out your smartphone, PIN, app, barcode screen, etc.


----------



## Retail Girl (May 7, 2014)

A lot of people like to scan and add as they go, which is fine, but the printed ones work just as well!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 7, 2014)

TTOTM: HA!


----------



## lovecats (May 8, 2014)

BMO is Guest said:


> BMO is Guest said:
> 
> 
> > I must be lucky. I had someone pull out their iPhone to double-check on the definitions on one of the Cartwheel deals. She even apologized for the speed because she ran out of 4G data.
> ...


I have my cartwheel on my kindle.  My husband does our grocery shopping and I would just print it out for him.  Neither one of us have smart phones.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (May 8, 2014)

I have a printed cartwheel as well.  I taped it to the back of my card along with my TM discount.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (May 8, 2014)

TTOTM : I really dislike your little slogan about the "corporation appreciates your use of a reusable bag", it is so unnecessary and obnoxious.   If you really feel the need to say something to guests using re-usable bags, just say "Thank you for bringing in your reusable bags, I'll give your 5c credits at the end of the transaction".  Geeze


----------



## sher (May 8, 2014)

I always have my cartwheel already opened before I get to the register. I use it as a shopping list, and sometimes I look for things as I go. I could theoretically put the cartwheel barcode widget on my actual lockscreen (thank you, kit kat), but I don't do that because it's ugly. I see how it could be annoying for other people, though.


----------



## TargetMitchell (May 9, 2014)

sher said:


> I always have my cartwheel already opened before I get to the register. I use it as a shopping list, and sometimes I look for things as I go. I could theoretically put the cartwheel barcode widget on my actual lockscreen (thank you, kit kat), but I don't do that because it's ugly. I see how it could be annoying for other people, though.



I always get screenshots of all the mobile coupons I'm using, as well as my Cartwheel. That way I can just scroll through the screenshots at the register instead of having to switch between apps.


----------



## sher (May 9, 2014)

Ttotm, the fitting room attendants have enough work to do without you dumping your stuff on them. When you close, stop your reshop early enough to get the zone done. It's so rare for all reshop to be done in sl. Let's not get obsessive about finishing that one z-rack or cart or whatever. If something happens that doesn't allow you to finish, don't dump it all in a cart for your "perfectionism's" sake.  On most days, it's easier for someone on the floor to catch up on that folding than for the fitting room person. We don't even have fr coverage for the full day.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 10, 2014)

To the closing cart attendant and electronics TM who didn't come in for whatever reason: F*** both of you.

To those two softlines team members: Even though it was obvious that the only reason you joined our cart blitz before closing was to get away from softlines, your help was much appreciated.



sher said:


> I always have my cartwheel already opened before I get to the register. I use it as a shopping list, and sometimes I look for things as I go. I could theoretically put the cartwheel barcode widget on my actual lockscreen (thank you, kit kat), but I don't do that because it's ugly. I see how it could be annoying for other people, though.



If you're using an iPhone, you can also add your Cartwheel barcode and mobile coupons to your Passbook.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 11, 2014)

To the STL:
F**k you. You've just demonstrated that you have no sense of when to call it quits and let the closing team go and that's going to make you extremely unpopular. Being gone 90% of the time since you started last year hasn't helped, either.
To my ETL:
F**k you, too. You have no damn clue what you're doing and no idea how to read people. ETLs like you are part of the reason why I hate ETLs that start in Target as their first job, fresh out of college. I'll be surprised if you survive this 4th quarter, if you even make it through Back to School.


----------



## babytrees (May 11, 2014)

and another one bites the dust.......wonder if the store will get a closer look like they did with the mass exodus that was backroom because it's happening in softlines. To the latest one to put in their two week...sorry about the situation but I hope that you have better work ethic at any new job you get.
To the ETL who is facilitating most of these people leaving.....learn some work, life balance and that we all need it!!!


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (May 11, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> To the closing cart attendant and electronics TM who didn't come in for whatever reason: F*** both of you.
> 
> To those two softlines team members: Even though it was obvious that the only reason you joined our cart blitz before closing was to get away from softlines, your help was much appreciated.
> 
> ...



Actually, if you install the Targe app on your phone (any phone) you can go to "mobile" and you can flip through your mobile coupons and cartwheel all from the Target app!  Very useful... 

Sorry to get off track.... Those guests that know how to do this are awesome!   I like it when the guests teach me cool things like this


----------



## sher (May 11, 2014)

My phone is dead right now so I can't check, but I think on android, when you click that link to cartwheel in the target app, it takes you to the app. Idk. It did that a while back, but it may have been a bug that was ironed out. The multitasking button works fine for me. I open up each barcode beforehand, then just hit the recent apps button and switch. Takes 2 seconds.


----------



## babytrees (May 11, 2014)

To the people who were the fitting room operator for the whopping 10 hours the store was open between my shifts... what the hell?  I left it as clean as I could meaning less than half a cart that needed to be hung and no needs tags, rewraps or defects to do. I came into crap all over the desk, rewraps up the whazoo, a ton of sorted carts and 7, yep 7, unsorted carts. Including that half cart with morecrap on top. Did all ofthat plus 3 more from up front. I am Super FRO. Lol


----------



## mrknownothing (May 12, 2014)

Dreamwolf31 said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > If you're using an iPhone, you can also add your Cartwheel barcode and mobile coupons to your Passbook.
> ...



If I ever upgrade from my "dumb" phone, I'll have to remember that. I use Cartwheel on an iPod Touch, and Passbook loads instantly unlike the Target app which takes ages to load on the store wi-fi.


----------



## sher (May 12, 2014)

babytrees said:


> To the people who were the fitting room operator for the whopping 10 hours the store was open between my shifts... what the hell?  I left it as clean as I could meaning less than half a cart that needed to be hung and no needs tags, rewraps or defects to do. I came into crap all over the desk, rewraps up the whazoo, a ton of sorted carts and 7, yep 7, unsorted carts. Including that half cart with morecrap on top. Did all ofthat plus 3 more from up front. I am Super FRO. Lol



Holy crap. It would've taken us days to catch up on that, unless there was like a ton of diapers and stuff on hangers lol. Not out of being slow, but it would be going well right up until that after work crowd starts coming in trying everything on. We don't even do operator full time so really Idk how you do it with being the operator throughout the shift and keeping up with the junk people try on.

One fr attendant called out yesterday. She was scheduled for half the day. I'm sure the person this morning came into a piece of hell. It was crazy yesterday. Idk why. It was beautiful outside!


----------



## Triscuit (May 12, 2014)

TTOTM who calls off EVERY WEEK .. you are seriously useless. Why dont you just quit? When you show up you are lazy and always make up excuses and no one wants to be around that. Its funny how people get fired over the dumbest things, but this guy can practically get away with anything ... Ugh.


----------



## emilylovesny008 (May 13, 2014)

To the Operator about a month ago:...I know you're inexperienced with working a closing shift, but the very least you were supposed to do was get the clothes out of the fitting room (which were left for another TM and I to sort instead of finishing up our own work), and the re-shop from Guest Service.


----------



## doxie71 (May 14, 2014)

TTOTM: What the hell do you do when you're at work? Seriously. If we leave you with nothing but normal routines to do and you can't even manage those, what were you doing all night?


----------



## redeye58 (May 14, 2014)

To that one TL: You were always so nice to me & asked my advice. You also treated me with respect when others were lacking. I'm sorry to see you're leaving but I'm glad it's to a better company.
Your mama raised you right & I wish you well.


----------



## sambr (May 14, 2014)

TTOTM: i know you have worked here for a couple of years and yes you do your job but you walk around like your shit don't stink. Guess what it dose you attitude stinks. i hate working with you because your an  ass hole i so hope you quite for your second job ugh. as the words of kid cudi "take a shower your attitude stinks what to know what i think"


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2014)

To ETL-Sales Floor: Yes, I realize I've had a horrible attitude for the past few weeks. But I guess I've been doing better??? Thank you, I guess. I mean, I haven't been doing anything differently, I even said as much, so I guess thanks for noticing?


----------



## babytrees (May 15, 2014)

Today is my last shift at this store and if the last two weeks are any indication they are in serious trouble. Everybody I talked to yesterday wss ready to walk or throttle an etl or both.


----------



## redeye58 (May 15, 2014)

*hands a bottle of degreaser to babytrees to leave in the FR*


----------



## Retail Girl (May 15, 2014)

To that one new TM: how did you seriously manage to accept 38 $20 fraudulent coupons (no, that was not a typo) and not think to call the LOD or GSA (me) over before doing so??

To the LOD who responded after he asked her about it after the fact: he's new. Let him be. You had no right to be a bitch to him about it. We'll work through it.


----------



## babytrees (May 15, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> *hands a bottle of degreaser to babytrees to leave in the FR*



I left some at that fitting room and am taking some to what may or may not be my new store.....they are acting a bit wonky about my transfer.


----------



## oath2order (May 16, 2014)

To the SrGSTL: Stop micromanaging so much. You don't need to tell me to zone something on the aisle I'm on. _I know it's a mess; I'm getting to it._

If I wanted someone up my ass the entire night I'd call my boyfriend jesus lord almighty leave me alone for more than five minutes.


----------



## Cel (May 16, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one new TM: how did you seriously manage to accept 38 $20 fraudulent coupons (no, that was not a typo) and not think to call the LOD or GSA (me) over before doing so??



I thought it took a supervisor override to accept anything over $10...or was that just for manually entered coupons? Although if they were fraudulent were they even scannable in the first place, or just photocopied a once-legit coupon 38 times? Deets!


----------



## Retail Girl (May 16, 2014)

They came through a cashier with a few, and that cashier called me over. Most weren't scannable, and you couldn't read any of the print except for the fact it was for a leap pad toy. We finally got one to scan, and it said there were no items available. Since we couldn't read anything else on the coupon, I said we couldn't take them. The guy left a ton of product at the lane.  I warned the cashiers, guest service and the LOD who was covering my break about them and went on my break.

When I got back from break, I found out that the guy went over to electronics instead (who I didn't think to warn). My guess is the TM found the one that would scan and scanned that one 38 times. There was even a badly places Spot logo on them.

My guess is if it scans, then it won't make a supervisor override it. It's possible it was a legit barcode for some item. So the register was able to read it for $20 off, but it don't think it was for the items he bought! Oy.


----------



## GrumpyAP (May 16, 2014)

Oh good. more coupon stuff to look for. 
this boldVibe vs. commonSense stuff is killing me.


----------



## Retail Girl (May 16, 2014)

To that SrTL...ok, I shouldn't have yelled at you, which I did apologize for. But when I am enforcing your policy in regards to the electronics keys, and a TM yells at me for it, and you back her up, you can take your policy and shove it you know where.


----------



## CartinalCopia (May 16, 2014)

To those other two SL FLOW TMs...  I know, you're a couple.  I know, he drives you everywhere.  I know you go to school.
1) learn to use the bus.  Not scary, I promise.
2) if a company is nice enough to work around your school hours, EXPECT them to change you to hard lines so you can leave when you asked to leave! 
You don't get to f@!k around in SL unload and then leave the rest of the work on me and one other TM.
I come in at 4 AM.  There's no reason I should stay til 2 PM so I can finish cleaning up your mess.
And don't be mad when they train the other TM in your spot.


----------



## CartinalCopia (May 16, 2014)

PureZero said:


> To those many TM's,
> 
> How is it that I am told my work area is cake, yet when I take a few days off I come back to a months worth of work because *YOU GUYS* can't get it done. Then get told, "I don't know how you do this?!" *EVERY TIME!*  Makes me *so* angry inside! It really, *REALLY* does!




Haha this my f@cking FLOW, who are all scared to death of helping to do freight shoes/racks/carts.
@ssh@les complain about how no one stays to help them, and immediately after, I asked, "we have x many carts, can you help out with one or two?"
She replied, "H$ll no, that's not my job."
According to our Softlines TL, ETl, and STL IT'S FREIGHT, IT'S ALL Y'ALL'S JOBS!


----------



## CartinalCopia (May 16, 2014)

ClearanceMaster said:


> TTOTM:  I know that your only job is to bale cardboard and throw away trash for flow. I Know it has almost no human communication and it basically just sucks.. but dont bark at me when I leave 3 boxes on your cage when the LAST time I tried putting my own boxes in the baler you flipped out and called me stupid. I also dont need you to tell me not to add 5 hangers to the overflowing hanger bin. Its 5 freakin hangers and the extra bin was falling apart because it got wet. What the heck do you want me to do? I can put together that bin in you want and when it starts to get full it will explode everywhere..



Haha, I think we have your FLOW 'TrashMaster"'s twin at our store.  Although, ours is a little better since he got coached for, you know, kicking a box out of a TM's hands while bowling. On camera.


----------



## CartinalCopia (May 16, 2014)

sher said:


> To that one TL, I'm just sorta waiting for you to fire me. You have so many complaints. I guess I'm good at something if I'm still here, but Idk what it is and it's stressing me out


God my life ^


----------



## MissionStarlight (May 16, 2014)

To certain TLs and TMs--please just decide if you like me or not. The hot/cold thing is annoying. I will work just as hard if you hate me, I swear.

To the rest of the store: y'all have been awesome lately. Rock on, amigos.


----------



## redeye58 (May 16, 2014)

*me gives Mission a hug & some of TargetAnnie's fresh cookies*


----------



## MissionStarlight (May 18, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> *me gives Mission a hug & some of TargetAnnie's fresh cookies*



Aww, thanks! I'll take the hug and cookies gladly. I swear most of my store is good people but there's just a handful that do 180's on me every single time I work shifts with them. Unfortunately they're spread out over all the sections I'm cross-trained in so I can't escape them. It's exhausting!


----------



## IHeartCarts (May 18, 2014)

TToTM,

I'm sorry the guys at our store have no idea how to talk to a female.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 18, 2014)

To that one GSA: I'm sorry your first closing weekend was the weekend from hell. We were very underscheduled after our big visit last week, it was a Canadian holiday(?), and there was recently a full moon.

To my STL: Thank you for making sure hardlines wasn't the only team responding to back-up, especially this weekend.


----------



## doxie71 (May 18, 2014)

To my TL and ETL: I put in my 2 weeks. Get over it. Sorry no one knew I was looking elsewhere. Maybe if I got some recognition for always working my ass off I wouldn't be leaving. Get off my back & quit teasing me saying that I'll be back. You make me want to go kick even more ass at my new job. Let me finish out my 2 weeks in peace. I'm still working my ass off, Lord only knows why. You have made me determined to be the best damn employee for the rest of my time so you increasingly realize what you're losing.


----------



## Retail Girl (May 19, 2014)

I swear, my entire store is giving me emotional whiplash. So let's break this down:

SrGSTL says I'm a lousy employee/GSA and no one likes working with me, amongst other things.
GSTL says that isn't true, he couldn't have gotten through the 4th quarter without me, if he had done my review it would have gone differently, but I need to try harder to get along with the SrGSTL, amongst other things.
ETL says he and the STL think I am amazing and excellent at my job, and he's sorry if he hasn't shown it, and if the what SrGSTL was even remotely true, then I would have been coached/called into his office quite a few times before this.

How in the hell can three people over me all have vastly different opinions?! How in the hell am I supposed to do my job and improve on it if no one above me can agree on any of it?! I feel better after talking to the ETL today, but am feeling rather confused now.

I swear, I do not drink enough for this job.


----------



## snoboy8999 (May 19, 2014)

GSA this weekend; you hung in there and I'm more confident now that you will be fine in your position.

SDTM; there is absolutely no reason for you to ever be scheduled up there. it's really disappointing to have to deal with cleaning up your messes.


----------



## NoRedCards (May 19, 2014)

To the ETLs who worked this weekend with me - may your careers be short and trouble filled. When there are 4 of you standing around having a conversation when I have been deemed worthy of doing at least 2 peoples worth of work by MyTime, and no one bothers to lift a finger to help, something ain't right, and I'm pretty sure its the space between your ears.....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 19, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> I swear, my entire store is giving me emotional whiplash. So let's break this down:
> 
> SrGSTL says I'm a lousy employee/GSA and no one likes working with me, amongst other things.
> GSTL says that isn't true, he couldn't have gotten through the 4th quarter without me, if he had done my review it would have gone differently, but I need to try harder to get along with the SrGSTL, amongst other things.
> ...


I think SrGSTL needs to get a life and stop projecting their feelings of self-loathing on to you


----------



## commiecorvus (May 19, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> I swear, my entire store is giving me emotional whiplash. So let's break this down:
> 
> SrGSTL says I'm a lousy employee/GSA and no one likes working with me, amongst other things.
> GSTL says that isn't true, he couldn't have gotten through the 4th quarter without me, if he had done my review it would have gone differently, but I need to try harder to get along with the SrGSTL, amongst other things.
> ...




It's normal for three supervisors to have different opinions about the skills and qualities of a worker.
What is unprofessional is for you to know that.
They might discus it behind closed doors but to your face it's their obligation to treat you with the level of courtesy you deserve.
If the smeghead doesn't like you they need to keep it to themselves.
It's not your frelling fault when the other bosses are telling you what a great job you're doing.
It certainly isn't your job to suck up to someone who obviously has no management skills.


----------



## redeye58 (May 19, 2014)

*me rolls in another keg for RG*


----------



## ClearanceMaster (May 19, 2014)

TTOTM:

so because you are not the favorite at this store, and they wont baby you and your stupid availability it's ok for your TL boyfriend to rant in Clerical about this store mistreating you? Reality check.. change your poor attitude. The other TMs come to work with smiles and do more than required, unlike you.

oh, hahaha. Yes I am going to HR about your boyfriends unprofessionalism, and for sharing his biased opinion to everyone within earshot.


----------



## optimisticopossum (May 20, 2014)

TTOTM:

You rock. Thanks to all your countless tips, I feel comfortable doing just about anything in the store. You're a great role model and although you'll probably never see this, I appreciate you a lot.


----------



## ClearanceMaster (May 20, 2014)

TTOTM

I saw you walk in the backroom and throw some random regular price crap on my Price Accuracy pull to be processed.. but did you see me walk over to the Bulk room and throw the items back on your pulls? My tub is not a catch all for your laziness.


----------



## doxie71 (May 20, 2014)

To that one ETL: you are one of the biggest reasons I can't wait to leave. Quit being such an ass.

To two of my favorite TMs: I will truly miss you guys. You have become almost like family to me. Keep sticking up for yourselves at work. Don't let them kill your spirits like they did to me.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 21, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> If the smeghead doesn't like you they need to keep it to themselves.
> 
> It certainly isn't your job to suck up to someone who obviously has no management skills.


Ummm.....did you forget where we work? A MAJORITY of smegheads in management positions "have no management skills" and "expect us to suck up", despite the fact that "they don't keep the fact that they don't like us to themselves"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 21, 2014)

TTOTM: the next time you go bitching to the STL that someone "yelled" at you, please make sure they actually YELLED at you. Pretty soon, you're going to be known as "the man-child who cried wolf"....and believe me, if you WANT me to YELL at you, I most definitely CAN!!!!


----------



## Mugen (May 21, 2014)

TTOTM, I don't know who did it, but when I tell a guest that they will get 15% off a damaged product and you tell them "We don't do that anymore", not only do you make ME look bad, you make the store look bad. Way to go. Hopefully the GSTL found you and talked to you because the ETL was pissed.


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2014)

To tonight's closing LOD: Im sorry. I didnt know that I shouldn't do my own backstock, shoot my own research and push said research, all while maintaining my zone and reshop. Sorry for doing things that I do EVERY OTHER NIGHT THAT THE STL AND LITERALLY EVERY OTHER TL AND ETL IN THR BUILDING ARE OKAY WITH.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

To the team members that backstock using only STO during the hours of the CAF pulls, thank you for giving me  more work and putting me further behind.  I always enjoy pulling crap off the shelves that you just backstocked and also enjoy seeing your reaction of "da fuh?" when I am pulling.  Backstock the right way.  I don't want to hear "you aren't suppose to use STO and SUBT 999" crap either.  I don't care if it messes crap up.  If using STO and SUBT 999 keeps me from having pull an entire tub of DVDs that some "dummy bear" just backstocked using only STO, then I don't care about the consequences.  This is Survivor and I am only looking out for myself.

I shouldn't have my work load made bigger because you're either too lazy to press a few buttons and do simple math or are just incompetent.  Better yet, let's swap roles.  You can come in 1230pm to finish helping the opener with the 12pm CAF pulls and at 1130am, I will backstock an entire tub of DVDs using STO only and you can have the joy of spending at least 10 to 20 minutes pulling that batch.  Yeah, I didn't think so.


----------



## MissionStarlight (May 22, 2014)

oath2order said:


> To tonight's closing LOD: Im sorry. I didnt know that I shouldn't do my own backstock, shoot my own research and push said research, all while maintaining my zone and reshop. Sorry for doing things that I do EVERY OTHER NIGHT THAT THE STL AND LITERALLY EVERY OTHER TL AND ETL IN THR BUILDING ARE OKAY WITH.



Wait, sorry, the LOD was mad you ...actually did work? I knew the kool-aid was bad, but that is some grade-A stuff they're drinking.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

A069eny


MissionStarlight said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > To tonight's closing LOD: Im sorry. I didnt know that I shouldn't do my own backstock, shoot my own research and push said research, all while maintaining my zone and reshop. Sorry for doing things that I do EVERY OTHER NIGHT THAT THE STL AND LITERALLY EVERY OTHER TL AND ETL IN THR BUILDING ARE OKAY WITH.
> ...



Yeah. He's the SrGSTL and he likes to micromanager A LOT.


----------



## GrumpyAP (May 23, 2014)

TTOTM:
Dear ETL-GE. 
Not sure why you thought today was a great day to confront me about maintaining TPS presence at the front lanes/doors and how that wasnt something you wanted because of 'guest perception' ... anyway, fuckyouverymuch ... that's in my core roles ...
Also not sure why you decided it was a good idea to verbally berate me in front of a TL and a subject who was attempting to pass a counterfeit traveler's check when i'm the person in the building who's dealt with EVERY SINGLE FRAUD CHECK IN THE LAST YEAR.

if I had any confidence that demonstrating courage and confronting you off stage about this bullshit would be received in a mature manner, i would ... instead i'm almost tempted to turn into a integrity hotline whiner about this.


----------



## GrumpyAP (May 23, 2014)

Dear ETL-AP:
Stop making me do surveillance on every single black person you see. This is racism and unprofessional.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 23, 2014)

GrumpyAP said:


> Dear ETL-AP:
> Stop making me do surveillance on every single black person you see. This is racism and unprofessional.


Wow, very uncool. 
Have you ever called them on it?


----------



## GrumpyAP (May 23, 2014)

Yep. doesn't help at all ... Spot is the reason Daddy drinks.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Retail Girl (May 25, 2014)

To the STL: thanks for acknowledging that I got the shaft on the schedule this weekend and it should have never happened. Thank you for also acknowledging that the front end scheduling is extremely unfair. Do I expect anything to change? No. But it's at least nice to know that it's not just in my mind that I'm being screwed over.


----------



## StackerMistress (May 25, 2014)

To some of the boys I work with in logistics (and they are BOYS; they don't deserve the title of "man")... would you mind NOT being so disgusting and creepy?  You freak out all the women who have the misfortune of being around you.


----------



## Noiinteam (May 25, 2014)

StackerMistress said:


> To some of the boys I work with in logistics (and they are BOYS; they don't deserve the title of "man")... would you mind NOT being so disgusting and creepy?  You freak out all the women who have the misfortune of being around you.



I hear ya. We have a couple on my team. Our problem is they must not have running water and soap at home. Plus they act like 12 yr olds. See something, say something. I do


----------



## ETHICS DEMANDER (May 25, 2014)

Dear  senior team lead... if you start crying because a TM asks you to be a nicer boss..and get super angry and insultive when a someone tells you they overheard TMs talking crap about YOU (by the way they doing you a favor so you shouldn't get mad at them be mad at those talking crap).. maybe ..just maybe RETAIL isn't a good fit for you


----------



## ETHICS DEMANDER (May 25, 2014)

StackerMistress said:


> To some of the boys I work with in logistics (and they are BOYS; they don't deserve the title of "man")... would you mind NOT being so disgusting and creepy?  You freak out all the women who have the misfortune of being around you.


 Sooo wanna wanna come over and poke my blisters on my feet?


----------



## ETHICS DEMANDER (May 25, 2014)

ETHICS DEMANDER said:


> StackerMistress said:
> 
> 
> > To some of the boys I work with in logistics (and they are BOYS; they don't deserve the title of "man")... would you mind NOT being so disgusting and creepy?  You freak out all the women who have the misfortune of being around you.
> ...


 Hahah I'm kidding only creepy and disgusting thing I could come up with but I'm sure its probably them hitting on you huh?


----------



## StackerMistress (May 25, 2014)

Nah, they're not brave enough to hit on me... beyond staring at my boobs all day, but I don't even notice that anymore.


----------



## sher (May 25, 2014)

To the powers at be, this revolving door of temporary ETLs is a pain in the ass. The permanent guy should be ready by now. Seriously. I feel weird calling out and talking to someone who couldn't pick me out of a lineup.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 25, 2014)

sher said:


> To the powers at be, this revolving door of temporary ETLs is a pain in the ass. The permanent guy should be ready by now. Seriously. I feel weird calling out and talking to someone who couldn't pick me out of a lineup.


Hell, one of our store's ETL's couldn't pick me out of a line-up or tell you my name either and he's been there a couple YEARS!


----------



## sher (May 25, 2014)

Really? Does your store have a million TMs? Because otherwise, I can't think of an excuse for that. This person didn't even seem to recognize the name from the schedule. If you're lod, you should know the names on the schedule at the very least while you're on duty because it makes the whole call out thing less awkward.

I was like "this is sher.."  And she was like "who...?" Lol. It was like calling a wrong number or something. But all my ETLs know my name and face. Well, except the new guy, probably.

Also, I think having to even talk to the lod for a call out is dumb. Just walkie her on 3 or 4 and tell her. It's not like I'm gonna give her the reason I'm not coming.

Wait, also, to the team members that call out and give me their life stories and reasons, idc. The person taking the call isn't even supposed to ask why you're not coming in, so just say you're not coming so we can move on with our lives.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 25, 2014)

To the LOD: Thank you for giving me a hand in market. I'm sure you had better things to do, but I appreciate your assistance.

To the market team: Things went pretty smoothly and communication was great. Now why can't it always be like this?


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (May 28, 2014)

To my ETL mentor... So I gave you my 2 week notice and you send me an e-mail with a list a mile long to do between now and then... Let me ask you... DO YOU HONESTLY THINK I GIVE A CRAP? No missy, I don't give a crap about nominating a Vibe hero, nor do I care about rolling this stupid "REDcards are REAL" initiative, or doing a Vibe walk for my TL who is leaving a few weeks after me. And do you HONESTLY think I care that you are threatening me with my "rehiring" status? Get real lady.

And by the way, good look in your next store as a logistics ETL.... I think you have NO CLUE on what you are in for...

To my DTL... Thank you for the unannounced visit on one of my final LOD shifts. Even though you know I'm leaving, I loved the fact you said, "Oh we're looking forward to you becoming an ETL and I'll see you soon!"


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2014)

oath2order said:


> To tonight's closing LOD: Im sorry. I didnt know that I shouldn't do my own backstock, shoot my own research and push said research, all while maintaining my zone and reshop. Sorry for doing things that I do EVERY OTHER NIGHT THAT THE STL AND LITERALLY EVERY OTHER TL AND ETL IN THR BUILDING ARE OKAY WITH.



To this same LOD: Thank you for leaving me alone tonight. I got so much more done than I usually do 

To the plano team: Can you guys _please_ reset the soccer ball aisle at my store? It's been PTM for ages


----------



## CrazyAzianTM (May 30, 2014)

To all my fellow Electronics Team Members:  You wanna fix it? With a Mix-It?


----------



## Mugen (May 30, 2014)

CrazyAzianTM said:


> To all my fellow Electronics Team Members:  You wanna fix it? With a Mix-It?


YOU BURNT MY MOUTH

YEAH YOU BURNT MY SOUTH


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 31, 2014)

sher said:


> Really? Does your store have a million TMs? Because otherwise, I can't think of an excuse for that. This person didn't even seem to recognize the name from the schedule. If you're lod, you should know the names on the schedule at the very least while you're on duty because it makes the whole call out thing less awkward.


I know, right!?!


----------



## redandkhaki (May 31, 2014)

To that one team member: Do you really think that "threatening" me with putting in your two week notice works? You tell me that almost every single week so it has no meaning to me. I'm sorry you didn't get the schedule that you wanted but i have 50 people that I have to try and make happy and when hours are cut that drastically and i still over scheduled by 50 hours I have to try and be fair.
And honestly, i couldn't care less if you did quit. You are such a whiner and i'm tired of trying to smooth things over with you.


Yes.. I'm burnt out and there's only so much of this bs i can take anymore.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 31, 2014)

redandkhaki said:


> To that one team member: Do you really think that "threatening" me with putting in your two week notice works? You tell me that almost every single week so it has no meaning to me. I'm sorry you didn't get the schedule that you wanted but i have 50 people that I have to try and make happy and when hours are cut that drastically and i still over scheduled by 50 hours I have to try and be fair.
> And honestly, i couldn't care less if you did quit. You are such a whiner and i'm tired of trying to smooth things over with you.
> 
> 
> Yes.. I'm burnt out and there's only so much of this bs i can take anymore.


Can I give you MY 2 weeks' notice? LOL!


----------



## redeye58 (May 31, 2014)

The last TM that threatened this was told to go ahead, that it would give them a finite number days left dealing with them. 
When they 'changed their mind' toward the end, HR told them that there were no hrs for them since they'd hired a replacement.


----------



## sher (May 31, 2014)

To those hl TLs who occasionally try to take over softlines on our TL-free days, you should learn more about softlines before barking the orders. Those carts of reshop that come from gs have to be sorted first! That's what happens in the fitting room. That's why when it was crazy today we didn't go picking up reshop. That's why all those carts are sitting around after you've continually delivered carts to us. She couldn't print the labels you requested her to print (we have inventory soon and a PDA shortage), keep up with the guests and with the reshop. It was bananas today in softlines.


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Jun 2, 2014)

TTOTM:

We all have things we need to do in the backroom and you do not get to run the whole joint. If I want to mark my clearance on the back of the line I will mark it on the back of the line. If you need to set up for the truck, you can set up around me and I will lay the pallets down for you when I am done. I need space to work as well.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 3, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> The last TM that threatened this was told to go ahead, that it would give them a finite number days left dealing with them.
> When they 'changed their mind' toward the end, HR told them that there were no hrs for them since they'd hired a replacement.


I could only wish that would happen.


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Jun 3, 2014)

redandkhaki said:


> To that one team member: Do you really think that "threatening" me with putting in your two week notice works? You tell me that almost every single week so it has no meaning to me. I'm sorry you didn't get the schedule that you wanted but i have 50 people that I have to try and make happy and when hours are cut that drastically and i still over scheduled by 50 hours I have to try and be fair.
> And honestly, i couldn't care less if you did quit. You are such a whiner and i'm tired of trying to smooth things over with you.
> 
> 
> Yes.. I'm burnt out and there's only so much of this bs i can take anymore.



you sound like youre in the same position as my TL.. she tries so hard to make everyone happy but there is always that one team member that is never happy and expects more.. its always the same TM too.. just know your efforts are seen by other TMs and you are appreciated. 



redeye58 said:


> The last TM that threatened this was told to go ahead, that it would give them a finite number days left dealing with them.
> When they 'changed their mind' toward the end, HR told them that there were no hrs for them since they'd hired a replacement.



wow. Ill have to tell my TL to answer that way next time.. Lol


----------



## Retail Girl (Jun 4, 2014)

To the new intern...you were supposed to shadow me at guest services today. After morning huddle, you left and never came back. Since my job does not include babysitting people who are making way more money than me, I didn't say anything. You are the one who is going to lose out in the end; not me. Hope you stick around with the GSTL tomorrow a bit longer....because you're going to have a hell of a time doing LOD shifts later this summer since you have no idea how to even do a return, or how my processes affect the rest of the store.  But I suppose since you worked at a different Spot on your breaks last year, and your daddy is an STL, that you don't need any actual training.

And PS, I decided not to break your heart about that whole transferring to another region after college idea.  So that I'll just say, "good luck with that."


----------



## Retail Girl (Jun 4, 2014)

To the pharmacy ETL, I was supposed to be trained this week on your new system so I could assist with backup. Because your team is so rude to us when we come to do back up, I am not pushing to be trained. I will do it if asked, but not until then. And no, you cannot have my thumbprint for the system until I am trained. I refuse to allow myself to be thrown in with a, "oh, you're in the system, that's good enough" attitude. Either I get my 15 minutes of training, or you can take care of your own guests.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2014)

To the team members that back stocked 5 tubs of pets right before the 2pm CAF pulls, thank you for giving backroom day 20 minutes of extra work.  55 DPCI on a pets batch in the 2pm CAF pulls?  Yeah, so someone bought 55 different items in pets on the floor?  Yeah right.  Learn how to back stock properly.  After 12pm, use STO and SUBT when you back stock.  If you aren't going to do that then either leave the store or instead of screwing backroom day over by being lazy, why don't you pull the crap that you just back stocked?  Personally, I think that should be a rule.  If you back stock a ton of crap with only STO during the CAF pull hours, then you are required to pull whatever you just back stocked.  That way, you get to see what it's like pulling back stock repeats.


----------



## antivibe (Jun 5, 2014)

TTOTM: If I have to hear "When I was an ETL..." one more time I will push you into the compactor.

TTOTM: Please stop texting while on the floor and stop wasting hours zoning one aisle, we don't have time for this. 

TTOTM: Please stop sending me selfies. I don't need to see your face every damn hour. 

To all the team members at the store I'm helping out this week: holy shit, no wonder your store needs help. You all spend the first hour of your shift chatting. Everything is unorganized. You guys can't work alone, you have to have another TM next to you at all times. Every time I make a suggestion you guys say 
"well that's not how we do it at our store." I think this store is better off starting from scratch.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jun 5, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> To the team members that back stocked 5 tubs of pets right before the 2pm CAF pulls, thank you for giving backroom day 20 minutes of extra work.  55 DPCI on a pets batch in the 2pm CAF pulls?  Yeah, so someone bought 55 different items in pets on the floor?  Yeah right.  Learn how to back stock properly.  After 12pm, use STO and SUBT when you back stock.  If you aren't going to do that then either leave the store or instead of screwing backroom day over by being lazy, why don't you pull the crap that you just back stocked?  Personally, I think that should be a rule.  If you back stock a ton of crap with only STO during the CAF pull hours, then you are required to pull whatever you just back stocked.  That way, you get to see what it's like pulling back stock repeats.



I've had this argument with a backroom TM at my store on several occasions. It gets heated. I'll just say I disagree.


----------



## RightArm (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks to the team... it's getting tougher by the day but you all are some wonderful people.  I am so proud to work with you.  Appreciate you soooo much!  Especially that TM that helped finish my pulls today.   You rock!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2014)

I have had arguments over using STO and SUBT when back stocking during the hours of the CAF pulls.  I always say "if the roles were reversed, would you still feel the same way".  Silence usually follows after I say that.  My take is I have no sympathy.  Sorry but if you only use STO during the hours of the CAF pulls, you are purposely making my workload bigger and my time at Target less enjoyable.


----------



## IhaveaDream (Jun 5, 2014)

At my store only 2 backroom team members know how to subt items for backstock, me(dayside) and the other day side. I dont have time to teach them how to go through it and if i did they would not bother or forget. Tried telling my TL once and he told me to quit crying.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2014)

Quit crying?  LMAO.  Typical response from bully ETLs at Target. 

I feel your pain.  Most of the early backroom team know how to do it.  They just refuse to do it.  They are extremely lazy when it comes to stuff like that.  At the end of the day, it's not any team member's fault.  It's the fault of Target.  I'm not an expert on RF apps but I'm pretty sure something can probably be programmed into the system so when a team member back stocks something with only STO that it doesn't make you pull the stuff the next hour of the CAF pulls.  Target can do it.  They just don't want to do so.


----------



## ShopliftersNightmare (Jun 6, 2014)

To the team member who "VIBED" it up with the guest, in what world is a 39" TV an even exchange for a 50" TV? Nevermind the fact that they didn't have a receipt, but the response that had you "VIBE" was, "I don't want to pay the difference". Seriously? "I'd like to get this Dodge Ram but I don't want to pay the difference when I give you my Dodge Neon, can we let it slide?"


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2014)

Wow, sounds like someone wants a freebie.  No way in Kolob that a 39 inch TV is the same as a 50 inch TV.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jun 6, 2014)

@ShopliftersNightmare reminds me of this post from another thread 



buteeinnm said:


> I wish all stores would be on the same boat with all this Be Bold Stuff. Seems each store is deciding for themselves what the limits will be. At our store there seems to be no limits, I only found this out recently, when our DTL came to walk the store, asked a team member "If you had a guest who wanted to pay $100 for a $1000 TV what would you do?" The team member responded "I wouldnt do it, thats not within reason." The DTL's response was...."Do it." I about fell over! And this came from a DTL, but after reading other posts, like the 10 to 30 percent post, which I feel is reasonable to make a guest happy, I realized Spot has not made it a cut and dry to all stores what it means to BE BOLD. Again, such inconsistancies company wide.


----------



## dabeastfromtheeast (Jun 7, 2014)

To that one team member who did a completely thorough  sweep out of the trailer before sending back to the RDC, thank you. That's one less trailer contributing to possible lung disease for us TM's loading the trailers.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 7, 2014)

Ringwraith917 said:


> @ShopliftersNightmare reminds me of this post from another thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ours isn't quite as bad, but almost....as an example, in order to raise our guest survey scores & attachment rate in electronics, they've empowered certain employees to give a % off on certain attachments, like cables, cases, etc. As a result, our store is #1 in the district...


----------



## oath2order (Jun 7, 2014)

Ringwraith917 said:


> @ShopliftersNightmare reminds me of this post from another thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every time I see this, I get pissed off so much.


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Jun 8, 2014)

TTOETL:    Seriously? Why must you always ask me why I'm not going to school? I told you I need full time hours to pay my bills and in order to get that, I need open availability. Not to mention this new "Price Accuracy Pilot" is going to basically screw my work/home life up.. Thanks for thinking that I can do better but all it does is make me upset


----------



## Retail Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

We have an LOD that goes by their full first name, and not the common nickname...nobody in the world calls them by the nickname but one TM, and that's it. Guests love to shorten it to the nickname, like they know them, and that's annoying enough, but tonight we had a new TM...and I listened to her call the LOD by the shortened name all night, until I just couldn't take it anymore:

Me: hey, just so you know, LOD Fredrick hates being called Fred.
TM (laughing): okay.
(We had just walked different directions, and it couldn't have been five seconds later)
TM (over walkie): LOD Fred?

Seriously?! I just told you not to call them that! How about we make up a shortened name for you? Ain't nobody got time for this...just call the LOD what they like to be called, as has been told to you, and let's be done with this particular stupidity.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 8, 2014)

To the new team members: You guys did awesome tonight. Keep up the good work.

To the service desk TM: Thank you for helping me create a Vibe moment that only happened because of an embarrassing mistake on my part.


----------



## WhyYouNoVibing (Jun 10, 2014)

To in-store salary mangers (ETLs), please zone the folding tables, complete the PCVs, initiate huddles, complete key control best practices, recognize/ support team members on a daily basis, and PLEASE STOP MANAGING THROUGH YOUR OFFICE! =/


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

To the ETL-Sales Floor: Thank you for zoning seasonal and mini seasonal every night you close. I'm kind of sorry for my sarcastic attitude about it but really, you're the only ETL that actually does any goddamn zoning, push, or reshop, so thank you for that. Certainly makes us Hardline TMs' jobs easier when we don't have to rush to zone the area at the end of the night.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 10, 2014)

To that one Produce Team Member:

When you hear a call box going off that you're standing right next to and i'm telling you on the walkie to go help the guest please don't ever just look at me and keep stocking your bananas. And when I call you out on missing 3 call boxes that you were right by don't ever call me out for not getting them. I'm not sure if you didn't see but I was actually helping guests at the time. 

To that one Softlines Team Member:
You are not trained at guest service. You do not know what the hell you are doing up there so stay away! Having a frustrated GSTM because you keep butting in and making more problems for her to fix just pisses me off. Thanks for making me give a tv away for 100 dollars less than we should have because you don't know how to price match.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jun 10, 2014)

To the ETL-GE. You keep preaching at me how the LOD on duty is to be up at the lanes when the GSTL/GSA is on lunch/break. Well, last night when the GSTL went to lunch, you decided that you would do like every other LOD and go about your business because you had too much to do. You then proceeded to ignore me the first four times I called out begging for back up at guest services...by the time you acknowledged me and told me it would be a couple of minutes, it was entirely too late.

Then, after that, our GSTL had just gotten back, and was helping me with another situation at guest services, when another guest came up to ask for corporate's number because of something that went down at pharmacy, not only did you try to weasel out of coming up to guest services, but you told me it would be five minutes before you could come up! Of course the guest had no interest in waiting, and part of me hopes they mention when they call the 800 number that the manager was unresponsive.

But funny how not three minutes later you were able to immediately respond for the request for start funds.

I am used to the lack of support from the rest of the LODs...but when it's you...who keeps preaching the LODs need to support us up front, I tend to be especially pissed.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 10, 2014)

So does the LOD cover their breaks or i guess suppose to?


----------



## Retail Girl (Jun 10, 2014)

Our ETL-GE is adamant that the LOD be covering the GSTL/GSA breaks. Most of the LODs do a, "leave the keys with a cashier and we'll come up if the cashiers call us" thing since they have stuff to do and can't be bothered with the lanes...even though the front end is supposedly a huge focus right now. Our SrGSTL when she LODs will just tell us to give the keys to the cashiers and then ignore any calls for help. It's gotten so bad I've just taken to skipping my breaks...though about half of them are on to me for that and shoo me off. But usually they play nice with the GSTL and actually cover for him, just screwing over the GSAs. But last night was particularly bad.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 10, 2014)

what a crappy situation. That would never fly in my store.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah...my GSTL and ETL both told me that wouldn't fly. But they all (rightfully so) love the GSTL and will do pretty much anything for him...so he doesn't see how the GSAs get treated...though occasionally he will ask me direct questions and I will answer him honestly. And the ETL apparently just wants to talk a good talk, but doesn't actually want to be of any real use.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jun 10, 2014)

To that ETL: I'm not that crazy about you but I say this as a caring person.  You are a workaholic. These numerous 11 12 14 hour days are not good for you or your health. Take some time for yourself and spend it with your family. The store will be fine without you for a week and will still be standing when you return.


----------



## CrazyHair (Jun 11, 2014)

I had my first experience with a TM from another store.  Very rude.  She acted like I should have known she was a TM.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 11, 2014)

Unless she's on spot's wall of fame & came with an entourage, ain't nobody gonna know her from jack.


----------



## Gabbiest (Jun 11, 2014)

To my fellow team member who lied and didn't come in the night before the la boulange food launch, thanks a bunch. Not only did I lose an hour of sleep the next day, but I also had to wash the mountain of dishes the girls who closed the starbucks( who don't work it) left behind. Also, further thanks are deserved for coming in late for your shift that day, delaying both my and my trainers breaks after that long day. I now know I can't trust you, but I do know your bullschnanny may earn me a free drink!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ooooooh, that sucks.
Time to melt a little Ex-lax in their mocha....


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 11, 2014)

Much thanks to the pharmacy tech who filled my prescription. 
After the brief moment of WTF when he realized the bottle I was asking him to fill was from the other side of the country, he was fast and friendly. 
Everything was handled in the best possible fashion. 
Good work indeed.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 12, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> We have an LOD that goes by their full first name, and not the common nickname...nobody in the world calls them by the nickname but one TM, and that's it. Guests love to shorten it to the nickname, like they know them, and that's annoying enough, but tonight we had a new TM...and I listened to her call the LOD by the shortened name all night, until I just couldn't take it anymore:
> 
> Me: hey, just so you know, LOD Fredrick hates being called Fred.
> TM (laughing): okay.
> ...


I have the exact OPPOSITE problem...I go by the shortened version of my name and there's one ETL who insists on calling me by my full name. It's not that I despise the long version, I just prefer the shortened, and have always gone by it. My name tag says it, even the schedule has my nickname.....and it's not like there's another "tgtcpht" at our store and he's trying to differentiate between us (like we have 3 "Phillips", one is Phillip, one is Phil, one is PC--just used Phillip as the example, it's not the actual name of the 3 TMs  ). He's been corrected umpteen times and still does it....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 12, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> Much thanks to the pharmacy tech who filled my prescription.
> After the brief moment of WTF when he realized the bottle I was asking him to fill was from the other side of the country, he was fast and friendly.
> Everything was handled in the best possible fashion.
> Good work indeed.


I had one of those moments on Tuesday...what REALLY threw me off was that their Rx number started with the same number as ours, but was MUCH lower. When I first looked at it, I was thinking, there's no way I can fill this, it's going to be expired, then I noticed the address


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 12, 2014)

TTOTM: you knew I was on a time crunch to finish what I was doing before I left today, yet you HAD to use the computer I was using....there were 3 other computers open, 2 are right next to another phone, you couldn't walk down and use one of them???


----------



## ETHICS DEMANDER (Jun 12, 2014)

Dear guest service.. why.. oh why did you except a return item that has a "KHOLS" sticker right on product?


----------



## ETHICS DEMANDER (Jun 12, 2014)

Dear guest service.. why.. oh why did you except a return item that has a "KHOLS" sticker right on product?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 12, 2014)

ETHICS DEMANDER said:


> Dear guest service.. why.. oh why did you except a return item that has a "KHOLS" sticker right on product?


Do you mean Kohls? LOL!


----------



## ETHICS DEMANDER (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah lol.. texting while posting on here isn't the best idea


----------



## MissionStarlight (Jun 12, 2014)

To our intern: Dude, I'm just sorry. You seem really nice if only the other ETLs would let you talk to us plebes. Hopefully they'll let you have at least a single unsupervised conversation before your time is up!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 12, 2014)

CrazyHair said:


> I had my first experience with a TM from another store.  Very rude.  She acted like I should have known she was a TM.



I remember that one guest that worked at the Target down the road came by and was arguing with guest service about something and basically the result was "Okay that may be at your store but not here."


----------



## Retail Girl (Jun 13, 2014)

To that one LOD...I just kept $165 worth of inventory from walking out the door, and all I get is a, "yeah, that's nice."?! Screw you. 

To my GSTL: thank you for recognizing me and the effort I put forth on that catch. Nice to know someone appreciates me.


----------



## CrazyHair (Jun 19, 2014)

this was good, today i mistakenly called a Team Lead a Team Member (aren't we all) and she reprimanded me on the walky so EVERYONE knew i called her the wrong title.  like really?  that's the only thing you have going for you in your world?


----------



## V 42 (Jun 19, 2014)

MissionStarlight said:


> To our intern: Dude, I'm just sorry. You seem really nice if only the other ETLs would let you talk to us plebes. Hopefully they'll let you have at least a single unsupervised conversation before your time is up!



I got to work with our intern today, he's great. They had him following me around and working with me, to see what it was like to be on the floor. Hopefully he can let them know it's not as easy as they think...


----------



## MissionStarlight (Jun 20, 2014)

V 42 said:


> MissionStarlight said:
> 
> 
> > To our intern: Dude, I'm just sorry. You seem really nice if only the other ETLs would let you talk to us plebes. Hopefully they'll let you have at least a single unsupervised conversation before your time is up!
> ...



That's so great that they actually had him on the floor! I hope he passes on the message. The day after I made the post I heard our intern greet another salesfloor member by name so I think he manages to escape for short periods of time.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 20, 2014)

They're finally letting ours out on the floor for short periods......but not solo yet.


----------



## V 42 (Jun 20, 2014)

MissionStarlight said:


> That's so great that they actually had him on the floor! I hope he passes on the message. The day after I made the post I heard our intern greet another salesfloor member by name so I think he manages to escape for short periods of time.



Yup, apparently they're having him shadow team members from different departments, even though he's a softlines intern. He's super helpful and sweet, though.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 20, 2014)

V 42 said:


> Yup, apparently they're having him shadow team members from different departments, even though he's a softlines intern.



They want him to be global.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2014)

And bold.


----------



## dabeastfromtheeast (Jun 21, 2014)

TTOTM who tried to patch a leak in the trailer ceiling with a carton label, let me cue you in on something: It didn't hold.


----------



## V 42 (Jun 21, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> They want him to be global.



I just wish we could keep him! Everyone loves him so far, other than an ETL and our new TL, but they hate everyone, anyway.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 21, 2014)

TTOTM:  You have been here 2 months. Just because you now decided to carry a walkie , you ARE NOT director of operations, you asshole. I report to a TL and that ain't you!!!


----------



## PureZero (Jun 21, 2014)

TTOTM
Please try and be an ETL that doesn't constantly whine about all the work YOU need to get done as you go feed your face and sit in the office to catch up on the gossip. Gets old and pisses off everybody else.

To quote Major Payne, "You'll get no sympathy from me! You want sympathy, look in the dictionary between shit, and syphilis! That's where you'll find my sympathy"!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

To the team member that back stocked a ton of freezer crap earlier today, thank you for letting me fill up an entire shopping cart of regurgitated back stock during the 12pm CAF pulls which made have to call an ETL to help me and the backroom opener finish the 12pm CAF pulls on time.  That one batch took me about 15 minutes to pull all of it.  30 different DPCI for 1 batch.  Thanks a lot, lazy dummy.

And to the backroom opener today, why were you even back there helping me?  You should go back to working in the early morning with the rest of the bozos.  I get that at 1230pm and you only have about 7 batches done out of 25.  I'm sorry but you got to speed it up.  In backroom day, you have to be fast.  Another thing, why were you in clerical for over an hour?  Interview prep?  WTF?  And you were scheduled to leave at 330pm and came in 9am, so after you wasted an hour in clerical, you took your lunch then came back at 3pm to help me for 30 minutes and just left.  You basically were out of the backroom for half and an hour.  I was getting slaughtered by the CAF pulls and other batches while you were doing who knows what in clerical.  And the 2 times, I opened and you closed on Saturdays, I stayed an hour past my scheduled time to leave to help you with the CAF pulls.  Thanks for not repaying the favor.


----------



## sher (Jun 22, 2014)

To that one TL, when you don't have adjacencies or whatever, do reshop or something helpful to the cause. If you pick things up and they're still on hangers, hang them up. Don't bring a full cart to your already swamped fitting room attendant! You saw the previous attendant take 2 carts to the back and you see that I have two here, and service desk just said there are 3 up there. YOU'RE NOT HELPING.

And if you know there's a swimsuit sale the next day, don't tell us to just leave them all on the z rack. It was hard to keep up this morning.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jun 22, 2014)

To that one TM:
Thank you for continuing to do cosmetics revisions like the shelves are the same as they used to be. (Hint hint, you're not supposed to stick the labels to the shelf anymore! There's a place to slide them in.) 

To that other TM:
Stop taking hour long lunches and texting other people to cover for you until you get back. I'm really over it.


----------



## StackerMistress (Jun 23, 2014)

To that one ETL... twice this weekend, you pulled me out of the backroom after CAFs were done for the day to push so you and your closing TL buddy could go zone together.  Do you not understand that I have my own things in my own workcenter to get done?

Yesterday, I was scheduled to leave an hour earlier than usual, I had price change to pull, a bale to make and four cages of cardboard to crush (thanks, morning team!), and you tell me to work out ALL of the 5 o'clock pulls??  I pushed for 45 minutes and then made the executive decision to finish my required tasks in my OWN department.  I still got absolutely zero backstock done.  Can't wait for the today's AM team to bitch at me when I get there today because it probably looks like I sat around picking my nose last night.


----------



## NoRedCards (Jun 23, 2014)

TTOTM - I'm pretty sure that I missed the announcement that you had been promoted to queen of the backroom (when you don't even work there), but I'm pretty sure you have no reason to get involved with why there are CAF pulls still sitting in the back and calling the LOD to inform them that things are being done right. #1) Those pulls had been sitting there for less than a minute #2) The salesfloor had just taken the other carts out to push and #3) you can't do your own damn job, stop worrying about mine. The LOD was rather pleased with my response when she confronted me, and a lot less happy with you.....


----------



## GlobalJ (Jun 23, 2014)

To that ETL: lighten up. I see no problem with pulling a few strings and holding several large clearance items for an hour if the guest said she'd be back before then. I could tell she wasn't happy with the you way handled it.


----------



## Owl (Jun 24, 2014)

To that one ETL: if you are sick, stay home. you can't just hole up in your office for the night (on a saturday!) and hope everything goes smoothly.

To that other ETL: you would have a lot better relationships with your team members if you were a bit nicer. and like, didn't take twenty minutes to walk one way across the store. i often have guests that request to talk to you and you take so long to get there that they just leave and then you're mad at me for wasting your time! bs. that's all.


----------



## StackerMistress (Jun 25, 2014)

StackerMistress said:


> Can't wait for the today's AM team to bitch at me when I get there today because it probably looks like I sat around picking my nose last night.



And, what a premonition, got to have a little Seek to Understand convo with my TL today!  The neverending war between AM and dayside....


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2014)

Well today was another day of pulling regurgitated back stock in the backroom during the CAF pulls.

To the flow team, thank you for back stocking large amounts in the dairy cooler.  Pulling the dairy batch during the 1pm CAF pulls for 25 minutes was awesome.  I appreciate you giving me the experience of a lifetime and being able to fill up two 2 tier carts in the dairy cooler.  Pulling 65 different DPCI in 1 batch is always fun.  Thanks team.

To the early morning backroom team, thank you for back stocking a lot of dry grocery and letting me pull it during the 12pm CAF pulls.

To the bakery team member, you finished my day of pulling regurgitated back stock by making me pull 18 different DPCI in the bakery at 5pm.  I was in there wasting about 10 minutes of my 60 minutes that I have to complete the 5pm CAF pulls.

To the backroom TL, thank you for accusing me of screwing up the water and paper counts in the steels in receiving.  I am not the flow and early morning backroom team members that are constantly using the crown and small stacker to remove pallets from up high and low without using LOCU or SUBT.  Asking me if I know how to correct pick yes or no when I pull paper and water?  Are you serious?  I've been working in the backroom for a long long time.  Do you think I'm stupid or something or just need a scapegoat?  The yes or no question is simple, if you pull everything, you pick yes.  If you do not, you pick no.  Common sense.  Thank you.

I swear my store has to be one of the worst of all Target stores.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jun 25, 2014)

To the LOD: at 9pm, after being there for 6 hours, I had to actually ask you if you were the LOD. With three of you running around, none of us could figure out who was really in charge for the night. Since you had barely said "hi" to me in those 6 hours (as the GSA), that is an incredibly bad sign. Front end support? What a damn joke.

Also, being sarcastic and replying, "haven't you seen me running around here all night?" Is unhelpful. First, the LOD (also known as the STL) shouldn't be a sarcastic prick to a TM. Second, there were three of you running around, how was I supposed to know which one of you was the one ignoring me on the walkie and not helping me out at all? Third, my question speaks to your lack of communication, which is a store issue. So thanks for that.


----------



## buliSBI (Jun 25, 2014)

http://cheezburger.com/279813

* Meet Shane, the Walmart Deli Employee Who Gives His Managers a Major Headache *
 Favorite 
Redditor Ardentleprechaun has a coworker named Shane. Shane likes to piss off the management at his local Walmart. God bless you, Shane.









Via: imgur





Via: imgur





Via: imgur





Via: imgur
*Stop being such a dummy, Shane!*




Via: imgur





Via: imgur
*Manufactured in Canada, Nicaragua, Brazil, China, and maybe Ecuador.*




Via: imgur





Via: imgur


----------



## StackerMistress (Jun 25, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> Well today was another day of pulling regurgitated back stock in the backroom during the CAF pulls.
> 
> To the flow team, thank you for back stocking large amounts in the dairy cooler.  Pulling the dairy batch during the 1pm CAF pulls for 25 minutes was awesome.  I appreciate you giving me the experience of a lifetime and being able to fill up two 2 tier carts in the dairy cooler.  Pulling 65 different DPCI in 1 batch is always fun.  Thanks team.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think you might be in one of the worst stores.  How in the hell is your accumulator so messed up that it's constantly barfing back product in the CAFs?  For every department!  You should really only need to use SUBT9999 on salesplan take-down, as far as I know.  It's nuts that you need to use it all the time.  I want to go into your store and completely reset all the counts.


----------



## IHeartCarts (Jun 25, 2014)

Jack I experience your pain every truck day. They don't have enough time to finish pushing so they bring it to the back and have the morning team backstock it leaving just me to pull and push it all. Although I'm pretty sure flow has never ever ever ever backstocked a cooler or freezer in my store.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jun 26, 2014)

HRTM: (jokingly) RG, you're never allowed to take a week off again.
Me: dude...I canceled that request back in May. It never showed up on my time off list, and the ETL-HR said she took care of it.
HRTM: what? Do you know how much time I spent getting that schedule set?
Me: I need my hours...
HRTM: argh, I'll deal with this in the morning...

...so, I explain the situation to my ETL.
ETL: okay, we'll put you back on the schedule.
Me: for the full week?
ETL: yes, you will have your hours...I will make sure of that tomorrow.

...later...

ETL: I'm so glad I have tomorrow off!
Me: umm, you told me you would take care of the scheduling issue tomorrow.
ETL: yes, I will call the HRTM first thing in the morning.
Me: umm, okay...but you know this store has absolutely no track record of keeping it's word with me.
ETL: I know, but this is important, it will get done.

Oh, this is going to be a long day. Who the fuck needs communication when we can just give RG a heart attack instead?


----------



## MissionStarlight (Jun 26, 2014)

To that one team member: THANK YOU for quitting. You were a terrible employee. Absolutely no one will miss you. I can't believe you lasted as long as you did. I'm floored we didn't fire you before you got a chance to quit.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jun 26, 2014)

To that one TM: I hope you transfer. You are worthless, everyday. Thank you for leaving me an hour of work to finish by not doing your job properly. 

To that other TM: You are amazing! (Seriously!) Thank you for all your help and advice lately.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jun 26, 2014)

To that TM: mind explaining why you partially set 4 end caps , left your planograms there, and didn't stock them? 

To that TL: thanks for not making me complete the work of lazy TM above.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2014)

To the HRTM: Let me get this straight. You call me at 10:45PM, fifteen minutes before closing, to ask me if I want to come in to OPEN electronics tomorrow?

Never have I muted my phone faster.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2014)

85 DPCI for the Cosmetics batch during the 12pm CAF pulls today.  I think it's safe to say that the STO setup in the PDAs is a joke and epic fail.


----------



## sigma7 (Jun 27, 2014)

With the amount of backstock you have coming back out, something is wrong. Are they sto-ing challenge? Is flow pushing to the correct location and to the piece? Is Plano backstock being subtracted in? Are trailers being acknowledged? Is someone scanning outs when they shouldn't? Something is seriously wrong with your accumulator.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> With the amount of backstock you have coming back out, something is wrong. Are they sto-ing challenge? Is flow pushing to the correct location and to the piece? Is Plano backstock being subtracted in? Are trailers being acknowledged? Is someone scanning outs when they shouldn't? Something is seriously wrong with your accumulator.



I'm assuming with his store it's the same as mine. Flow doesn't care and will push wherever.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2014)

According to my sources, the store has been pushing a ton of sales planners and we've had a lot of clearance lately.  We also had a lot of defectives this week.  At the end of the day, it's not about all that crap.  This is a computer program problem.  If someone with the knowledge, ability, and willingness to do it, the whole "STO causing regurgitated backstock to become CAF pulls would not happen".  it's that simple.  Obviously, it's not that important to the higher ups so it stays the same.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jun 27, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> According to my sources, the store has been pushing a ton of sales planners and we've had a lot of clearance lately.  We also had a lot of defectives this week.  At the end of the day, it's not about all that crap.  This is a computer program problem.  If someone with the knowledge, ability, and willingness to do it, the whole "STO causing regurgitated backstock to become CAF pulls would not happen".  it's that simple.  Obviously, it's not that important to the higher ups so it stays the same.


But sadly spot hires people who finished at the bottom of their class for a two year degree from some unknown community college for our computer programming needs


----------



## spoilers (Jun 27, 2014)

To that amazing pharmacy tech in Kansas, you saved my life and I hope you read this bc I threw out the paper I wrote your store number and name on...
My agency pharmacist, instead of calling a neighboring Target for help, dialed a random target in Kansas (like halfway across the country from us) and got you on the phone. Thanks so much for spending 10 minutes of your day helping guests and a team you've never met! A zillion virtual great team cards to you, sir!!!!


----------



## V 42 (Jun 28, 2014)

To that one LOD this morning...go fuck yourself, you bitch. I was the only hardlines team member in today, and you scheduled four closers, none of whom come in for another hour, and you demanded I cover every electronics break, while helping push, helping guests, doing backup cashiering upstairs and down, answering calls, and I don't know what else! Of course zoning didn't get done in every single area!


----------



## sigma7 (Jun 28, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> According to my sources, the store has been pushing a ton of sales planners and we've had a lot of clearance lately.  We also had a lot of defectives this week.  At the end of the day, it's not about all that crap.  This is a computer program problem.  If someone with the knowledge, ability, and willingness to do it, the whole "STO causing regurgitated backstock to become CAF pulls would not happen".  it's that simple.  Obviously, it's not that important to the higher ups so it stays the same.


If defectives are being defected out from the right area (salesfloor, Backroom, trailer unload) then you shouldn't be negatively impacting the accumulator. Clearance won't have a negative impact on the accumulator. It should all be pushed to the floor. If endcaps and pogs are taken down, they need to be subt9999 back in.  At the end of the day it is all about that crap.  Garbage in, garbage out. If your input is bad, the system is gonna have bad output.  We have some issues with backstock coming out every now and then, but nothing like on your scale.

The current systems leave something to be desired, but I don't think most stores are anywhere near as bad as yours in regards to backstock coming out in cafs.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jun 28, 2014)

To those TM'S who couldn't clear a call buttons...twice... when I was helping a guest with a carry out. Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## Barcode (Jun 29, 2014)

V 42 said:


> To that one LOD this morning...go fuck yourself, you bitch. I was the only hardlines team member in today, and you scheduled four closers, none of whom come in for another hour, and you demanded I cover every electronics break, while helping push, helping guests, doing backup cashiering upstairs and down, answering calls, and I don't know what else! Of course zoning didn't get done in every single area!


Oh god, I would tell that LOD how it is so bad...


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2014)

To the team member that backstocked a ton of cosmetics right before the 12pm CAF pulls, just why?  95 DPCI today for one CAF batch.  Ridiculous.  At least, you pulled it this time.  Give you a little credit for that. 

To the cashier that got all in my face and pissy about going to find the GSTL and tell her about a hot check, if I am off the clock and in about check out at a cash register and go home for the night, don't ever do that again.  I honestly hope you get written up for that.  If I am ever off the clock, don't bug me about anything that is Target work related.  When I'm off the clock, I am on my own.  What if I had gone to tell the GSTL and had gotten written up for working off the clock or worse, I had tripped and crack my chin open or had injured myself?  I would be screwed.  You need to stop being a little kid and pick up the phone by your cash register and call the operator and tell them to report it to the LOD and/or GSTL.  And don't give me any attitude.  So freaking annoying and unbelievably rude.  I wanted to slap you just for asking me.  Asking me "where are you going right now" up in my face.  That's none of your business.  I was on my way out and headed to rest after a typical bad Saturday at Target.  STFU.


----------



## Survey Queen (Jun 29, 2014)

To the team member who closed the front end, Thank you for just dumping the whole basket of CL reshop in a dollar spot bin like no one would see it.


----------



## tgtguy (Jun 29, 2014)

To my stl...You treat people like crap. You walk by vertain TMs all day long and will not speak...yet you are the first to preach to us that we better not walk by a guest and not speak to them. You have written people up over not speaking to guests...shouldn't you treat others the way you want us to treat guests. You are arrogant...so what if you are making all this money and have a "title" at the end of the day you are no better than anyone else.....you have people who would look up to you if only you provided leadership...instead of running the store like it was a highschool and you are the leader of the "cool kids" group.


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Jun 29, 2014)

TTOTM:

Since the Price Accuracy Pilot started you have not worked a single 11-4 shift like the rest of us.. you've been scheduled late evenings and earlier shifts like 830.. and full 8 hour shifts at that. How can you sit there and complain that we are leaving you the "hard" things when all you have to do is pretty much the backroom pull and push it when you come in.. YOU HAVE IT EASY... I'm breaking my back to try and finish in 5 hours the days I'm scheduled.. but God forbid you get a short shift.. the world will end! You have the nerve to come after me like you're the one mistreated.. when you're the one who's getting babied..


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 29, 2014)

spoilers said:


> To that amazing pharmacy tech in Kansas, you saved my life and I hope you read this bc I threw out the paper I wrote your store number and name on...
> My agency pharmacist, instead of calling a neighboring Target for help, dialed a random target in Kansas (like halfway across the country from us) and got you on the phone. Thanks so much for spending 10 minutes of your day helping guests and a team you've never met! A zillion virtual great team cards to you, sir!!!!


I wonder if this is something "new" they're being told....we had one call us about an inventory issue last week??? They couldn't get their invoices to apply & called us out of the blue. It was another store in our district, but nowhere NEAR us....


----------



## spoilers (Jun 29, 2014)

tgtcpht said:


> spoilers said:
> 
> 
> > To that amazing pharmacy tech in Kansas, you saved my life and I hope you read this bc I threw out the paper I wrote your store number and name on...
> ...


Floaters I've worked with have said I could call their home store any time I had a question and their team would help me, maybe it was something like that? Or someone there trained at your store? I think it would be really weird to annoy a random team with weird questions especially if not time sensitive...
I've just called the store I trained at with random annoying questions, which is what I intended to do, so I asked her to "dial 20 + store#" and get someone on the phone while I was with a guest... Instead of dialing the store number I gave her, she chose a random 4 digit number...... why. 

Also, for anyone who catches this and didn't know it, you can dial 20 followed by the 4 digit store number to call them without looking up the phone number...but who really knows store numbers anyway


----------



## AnOkayName (Jun 29, 2014)

To my two trainers today, thanks so much for showing me the ropes and being easy to communicate with. Can't wait to complete my remaining days of training. 

Watching someone get caught 'concealing' and being arrested was also an awesome experience.


----------



## sigma7 (Jun 29, 2014)

In my district we solely refer to other stores by their number. It's the target way.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 29, 2014)

spoilers said:


> Also, for anyone who catches this and didn't know it, you can dial 20 followed by the 4 digit store number to call them without looking up the phone number...but who really knows store numbers anyway



Can you do this from any phone? Or does it have to be Guest Service/fitting room/TSC (can dial outside line)?


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 29, 2014)

To that one TL: You used to be in charge of electronics. How is it that I know the answer to an electronics question and you don't?

To the overnight team: I apologize for the inordinate amount of un-pushed CAFs. I hope you guys had a small truck tonight.


----------



## spoilers (Jun 29, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> spoilers said:
> 
> 
> > Also, for anyone who catches this and didn't know it, you can dial 20 followed by the 4 digit store number to call them without looking up the phone number...but who really knows store numbers anyway
> ...


Not sure, only tried it in the pharmacy. If I happen to run to the checklanes tomorrow I may have to try it to check!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 30, 2014)

spoilers said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > spoilers said:
> ...


Didn't know the phone thing, but good to know. I have no clue why they called us, though....we haven't really "trained" anyone??? It was just odd...


----------



## Kovac Washington (Jun 30, 2014)

TTOTM: Just because you're training to be a cop, don't bark at guests.

TTOSTL: from what I've seen, you're one of the good ones. Thank you.

TTOM: if you see a spill all the way across an aisle, placing wet floor signs at either end is not a sufficient response. Nor is ignoring a verbal request for help, as I do my best to avoid being spill trained.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 30, 2014)

AnOkayName said:


> To my two trainers today, thanks so much for showing me the ropes and being easy to communicate with. Can't wait to complete my remaining days of training.
> 
> Watching someone get caught 'concealing' and being arrested was also an awesome experience.



I'M HARDLINES AND I LIVE FOR THIS STUFF OMG. I love watching apprehensions it's literally the best part of my night to see some crap go down it's so fun.

To the ETL-4AM: GOOD RIDDANCE. You used to be a great guy when you were ETL-Hardlines and everybody calling you a frat boy was initially a joke but you really are one. You throw little temper tantrums and kick boxes in the backroom, let the flow team get away with SO much shit that they aren't supposed to do, the whole drama that I mentioned in the dating thread, and basically you suck good riddance.


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Jun 30, 2014)

TTOTM -- I'm sorry you're getting the short end of the stick when it comes to being trained. I felt my own training left much to be desired and I hoped that I could at least help you a little more. I feel bad because the GSTL is already hounding you and it was your first hour. I hope we have a few slow moments tomorrow so I can help you a little more. :/


----------



## Owl (Jul 1, 2014)

To That One LOD: I know it's childish, but I honestly loved making you walk all the way from the backroom to clean up a tiny little blob of soap on the ground. I could tell you were pissed that I didn't just wipe it up, but you couldn't say anything since you were such a bitch that time I started cleaning up laundry detergent (there is a way to remind people of the rules without making them feel stupid, btw). Immensely satisfying.


----------



## sher (Jul 1, 2014)

To that new tm with the full time day job, stop fucking complaining and telling us how you could never do the tasks we do for as long as we have. We've already reached a point where the actual work doesn't even bother us (we only complain about our lazy tl who has poor time management skills, the etl hr dude who used to make our schedule, the company, the robot who makes our schedules) and you bring our morale down when you talk about how you don't even need this job. If that's the case, quit so someone more positive can come in. Shit!

I swear I'm 98% more positive in the real world than I am here. I don't really worry about work or anything (my motto = "if they wanted it done well, we'd have more hours and more people"), but it took shrinks and meds to get me to this place lol, and I don't want a neg nancy bringing me down even if it is for a mere few hours. I'm fine having the few micro negative encounters with "guests" on a daily basis.

To the robot who makes the schedule, really? Really!? I have to work til the last possible hour I'm available every night?? And I have to work from 1:30 - 10 ON THE 4TH? IN AMERICA?? I can't even stop by a cookout for a burger!! I'm pissed. I know the robot knew I would've surely surely called out over a 4 hour shift, though, so good job on predicting that, robot. Before this job, I didn't even know retail establishments were open all day on such a staple grill, beach, firework holiday. Makes no sense. Wonder if Target Canada is open for Canada Day..


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 1, 2014)

spoilers said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > spoilers said:
> ...



I forgot that the pharmacy can dial out. I did it from Guest Service once, but I haven't had a chance to test any other phone yet.



sher said:


> Wonder if Target Canada is open for Canada Day..



I'm sure they are, but they barely get any business because about 99% of the population of Canada comes to my store on Canadian holidays.


----------



## V 42 (Jul 1, 2014)

Barcode said:


> Oh god, I would tell that LOD how it is so bad...



I'd like to tell her what I said in my post, but that would get me fired. If I had a nickel for every time I heard complaints about her not understanding what it's like to actually be out on the floor...not just from myself, either!...I'd be rich...


----------



## NoRedCards (Jul 2, 2014)

TTOTM - I can honestly say I have mixed emotions about you getting your behind fired.....I'm not sure whether to cry tears of joy, or scream because I'm so happy you finally got what was coming to you....I will say when you wanted to work, you were good, but since you'd rather goof off 97% of the time......Happy Trails!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 2, 2014)

To that one ETL who communicates effectively excessively: If no one is responding, it's probably because they turned their walkies off so they wouldn't have to hear you. (Not that I would ever do this, but I have been tempted to on many occasions.)

To the dunce who made the schedule: If you're not going to schedule the electronics closer to actually close, you should make sure someone who knows electronics is scheduled until closing. And if you want me to cover, then give me some training so I'm not completely useless back there.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 3, 2014)

To my ETL (who was the one who called me in to work):

Me: sure, I'm happy to come in...this makes it interesting since I will now be closing 6 nights in a row.
ETL: I don't know how you do it.

Seriously? You don't know how I do it??? I don't have much choice! Because I am half guest centered and half not guest centered in my scheduling, that means you approve this damn crazy schedule! I do it simply because I prefer to remain gainfully employed. I don't choose to work this crazy schedule. You are the one who keeps scheduling me like this! I'm not the crazy one this time! You are! If you wouldn't work this schedule, then maybe, just maybe, you have no right giving it to me!


----------



## roger1roger (Jul 3, 2014)

To my ETL: Please stop micro-managing me. We just had a "what motivates YOU" meeting of ETLs/TLs and apparently you missed my answer of "autonomy". I manage to get my team's work done when you're not here ... I get less done when you're dogging my steps.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 3, 2014)

spoilers said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > spoilers said:
> ...


Tried this from our phones yesterday....it didn't work??? Then again, our phones haven't been working right lately (we can only answer 1 line on 1, we can answer all lines on another, and it's hit or miss on which lines work on the last one). I did it from the "hit or miss" one, I'll try it on the "good" one today and report back


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 3, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To my ETL (who was the one who called me in to work):
> 
> Me: sure, I'm happy to come in...this makes it interesting since I will now be closing 6 nights in a row.
> ETL: I don't know how you do it.
> ...


I feel for you....I'M the one who's not a "team player", but who's the one who comes in almost EVERY time other TMs (who ARE considered "team players") calls off? ME!!!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 3, 2014)

tgtcpht said:


> spoilers said:
> 
> 
> > tgtcpht said:
> ...



Note to self try this


----------



## PinkButterfly (Jul 3, 2014)

Ttotl....I realize you are the new TL for my team and although you are not my fave person, I do respect you. I do know how to do my job and I do not need to be micromanaged. 

Ttotm...Who flips out every single time they realize I have worked 5 hours without a lunch. I know I have to take it before 6 hours so there is no need to remind me. If i go to lunch at 5 1/2 hours I am fine. 

Ttosrtl....who takes forever to get up front to open the door in the morning..Do you think you could speed it up some? Or better yet stay up front around the time people will be coming in?? I know it annoys you when we ring the bell, but we wouldn't have to if you were there to let us in sooner. I really dont appreciate being 5 or ten or even 15 min late clocking in when I was there in plenty of time to make it to time clock on time. 

Ttotm.....Would you stop gossiping all damn day and actually do something? I am surprised you still have a job bc you waste so much time.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Jul 3, 2014)

Ttotm: Sorry trainee! I had no idea you were scheduled and I really hope you come back. Today was not a good day to train with me. Hell, it wasn't a good day to train with anyone. But you were great and did a great job and I hope the people I had to hand you off to did a good job showing you more of the ropes.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 3, 2014)

To my entire damn store: the serious lack of communication is not cute or funny. If someone could just pass on communication just once, that would be great. I am tired of looking like an ass because no one fucking tells me anything. You can all suck it.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jul 3, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To my entire damn store: the serious lack of communication is not cute or funny. If someone could just pass on communication just once, that would be great. I am tired of looking like an ass because no one fucking tells me anything. You can all suck it.


I just want to say I wish everyone in your store would realize how lucky they are to have you. That is all.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jul 3, 2014)

To that one ETL: thanks for making yourself sound like the d**k you really are when I was trying to do the right thing for my team. I hope you are gone by 4th quarter.

To that one TM: I am at the end of my rope with you. You need to step up or ship out!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 3, 2014)

To that one STL: I haven't met you yet or worked with you, but I hope you're one of the good ones.

To the Benefits Center: Why do you insist on wasting all that paper and postage (FOUR forever stamps?) to send me a benefits packet? I'm not even fucking eligible for anything.


----------



## researchr (Jul 4, 2014)

ClearanceMaster said:


> TTOTM:
> 
> Since the Price Accuracy Pilot started you have not worked a single 11-4 shift like the rest of us.. you've been scheduled late evenings and earlier shifts like 830.. and full 8 hour shifts at that. How can you sit there and complain that we are leaving you the "hard" things when all you have to do is pretty much the backroom pull and push it when you come in.. YOU HAVE IT EASY... I'm breaking my back to try and finish in 5 hours the days I'm scheduled.. but God forbid you get a short shift.. the world will end! You have the nerve to come after me like you're the one mistreated.. when you're the one who's getting babied..


When my kids were little, my PATL would let me work 5:30pm to 11pm in the backroom doing any backroom clearance during the summer so I could be home during the day. It worked well because the rest of the team focused only on the floor. Maybe your team member who needs to work late could do that?


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Jul 5, 2014)

researchr said:


> ClearanceMaster said:
> 
> 
> > TTOTM:
> ...



@researchr   That is basically what my PATL is doing.. and this has been the ideal way for the rest of the team not to feel inferior.. but she goes to school and has a bf who is a GSTL. They drive an hour away to get to work and they insist on getting the same shifts so they can carpool. There is no way to please her so my TL only scheduled her twice next week and divided her extra shift she would give her between us who want to work.

Her availability is only 7a-330p. But she has to work those exact hours
And 230-1030 the whole shift only.
She can only work the 230-1030 if its her day off of school and her boyfriend is also working. And if all that wasnt bad enough she wants 32 hours a week now that its summer. Sometimes pricing only gets 60 hours a week and theres 3 of us. 

I have open availability and "want" 40 hours but dont "expect" 40 hours. If shes gets 8 hour shifts every day she works that leaves me like 5 hour shift.. OF COURSE SHES GONNA GET A LOT OF WORK IF SHES WORKING THE MAJORITY OF THE HOURS... grr. So my TL trys to be fair and schedule her in POG to do revisions and whatnot and she complains because she is not in pricing. I tell my TL ill do the revisions to shut her up but she needs my availability in pricing for the Pilot... it is just so tiring dealing with it everyday.

 There was a point my ETL actually talked with her and she walked out in the middle of her shift.. then was let back.. no corrective action or anything because "its hard on them because they drive an hour to work each day and we should be more caring of that"  if anyone reads all of this you are a saint. And if you can come up with a way to fix it you are my savior.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 5, 2014)

My head is spinning just reading this. One of them needs to go, or she needs to just shut up and take whatever hrs she gets.


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Jul 5, 2014)

Noiinteam said:


> My head is spinning just reading this. One of them needs to go, or she needs to just shut up and take whatever hrs she gets.



Thank you for reading that. I think that is the only solution but my ETL doesnt back my TL up.. she was only given 16 hours on the new schedule but my ETL keyed her into salesfloor. (I will be hearing about that next time we work together) but I am happy me and the other tm got extra hours..


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 5, 2014)

Hopefully all will be well, especially if your ETL stays out of it and let's your TL run the show


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeah. I just dont see how someone with limited availability can demand hours that a TL is getting and get away with it.. when I have open availability and would work doubles/clopenings no questions asked and get 5 hour shifts (granted I usually pick up hours to get to 40)


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 5, 2014)

Driving to work for 1 hr doesn't make her a better TM or deserving of special treatment.just keep your head down and she'll probably shoot herself in the foot, or maybe a sword wielding guest will get her! Lol


----------



## oath2order (Jul 6, 2014)

So the other day there was a defective air conditioner that a guest returned in a cart. So guest service TM said "Can you put that on the flat?"

I put the cart on the flat.

Guest service TM rolled her eyes, I went back to my zone. 10 minutes later I happen to look up and see the cart attendant taking the flat of toss and defects to the backroom, with the cart still on the flat.

-_-


----------



## researchr (Jul 6, 2014)

ClearanceMaster said:


> researchr said:
> 
> 
> > ClearanceMaster said:
> ...


I'm shocked at the levels they go to to accommodate her. It isn't fair to the others though. When it was done for me no one had a problem with it because I was working 5.5 hours instead of my usual 8.


----------



## AnOkayName (Jul 7, 2014)

Ttotm who refused to retrieve an electric scooter for an elderly guest while I was doing receipt checks. F**K YOU. You had no one in your lane and you made us both look bad. Whatever happened to vibe?


----------



## FallenAngel (Jul 7, 2014)

To that one team leader who took over my register for me when my baby daddy's psychotic family showed up in my line today... Thanks for the save.  Was nice to know that I wasn't going to get fired on my last week with Spot for telling people to f**k off in multiple ways =)


----------



## sanguinerose (Jul 7, 2014)

To the TPS who chastised me about not spider wrapping the vacuums. You're literally watching me spider wrap a vacuum. Shouldn't that be obvious that I'm not the one who forgot, so don't try to blame me on a Dyson getting stolen?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

To the team lead that lectured me about asking help for the 12pm CAF pulls.  How dare you!  You lectured me about how you were going to write me up if they rolled weeks ago and then today you refuse to help me and go with the "work faster" on the Target bosses script.  It's not going to kill you or any of the morning bozos to help backroom for like 10 minutes.  I can't stand when people act like they are being put out when asked to help pull the CAF pulls.  I mean let's be honest.  The main reason why they are usually huge is because you guys are too lazy to use STO and SUBT when back stocking.


----------



## neversaynever (Jul 12, 2014)

To that cashier yesterday in the store 3k miles from mine.... Holy crap, could you fake some FFF?? Did I really have to tell you what my temp red card was and HOW to use it??? (It was bad before I showed my TM discount card)

For what you are paid in this state over my fellow TMs, yesh.... Come do the crap job at my store for less, and where you have to wear red and khaki, then you can have that horrid attitude. 

(For the record, the whole store wasn't that great in a variety of areas)


----------



## doxie71 (Jul 12, 2014)

To my former STL: I never interacted with you much when I worked at the store. Yet you acted incredibly upset when I left. Then I was in the other day shopping and managed to avoid you until I reached checkout. Then you ran over me saying how great it is to see a familiar face, and gave me a hug. Awkward.


----------



## thetargetman (Jul 13, 2014)

I have one fellow team member who tells us everything and I mean EVERYTHING that happens to her. I know can say I know more about her eyes then I needed to know.  Lets save it for the breakroom people!


----------



## babytrees (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm back! Lol

I had a horrible experience with my transfer and ended up at a completely different store.

to my new target coworkers, holy shit! You all are amazing and I am thrilled to be part of a team that actually works. I still want out of target but you all will make my remaining time decent. 

to my old team...guess I wasn't lying when I said I was the only one doing all of the FRO duties was I?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 14, 2014)

Yea, @babytrees is back. 

/me pops open some bubbly and pours babytrees a big glass.

Way cool.

Glad to hear you're liking your new store.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yay! 
Babytrees is in da hous!


----------



## StackerMistress (Jul 14, 2014)

thetargetman said:


> I have one fellow team member who tells us everything and I mean EVERYTHING that happens to her. I know can say I know more about her eyes then I needed to know.  Lets save it for the breakroom people!



We have a cashier that likes to tell everyone about her therapy appointments and how she was dropped on her head as a baby.  She does it to guests, too.


----------



## babytrees (Jul 14, 2014)

Ttotm-i know there is a big push for redcards but if I get tired of your constant spiel as a back up imagine what the guests in your line are thinking after hearing the insincere, and exact same, crap for at least ine other guest.

To management thank you for always working. At least once an hour you all go for backup,  often are the first pushing a pull and do reshop alongside us peons. A perfect 180 from the other store. Though I have a feeling I want to stay on your good side


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 15, 2014)

StackerMistress said:


> thetargetman said:
> 
> 
> > I have one fellow team member who tells us everything and I mean EVERYTHING that happens to her. I know can say I know more about her eyes then I needed to know.  Lets save it for the breakroom people!
> ...



We had a transfer cashier who, on top of telling everyone her life story multiple times each shift, had the most annoying laugh in the world. Luckily, she either quit or transferred back to her old store.



babytrees said:


> Ttotm-i know there is a big push for redcards but if I get tired of your constant spiel as a back up imagine what the guests in your line are thinking after hearing the insincere, and exact same, crap for at least ine other guest.



If he/she gets a lot of Red Cards, then he/she isn't gonna stop giving guests the spiel.


----------



## yme73 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ttotm no you can not have my hours. Just because you refuse to cross train, work evenings,work weekends or do anything that you might have to back up. That would be why I have more hours then you. So it is not OK to go to the tl and say well since he is getting hours elsewhere I should get his in our work center. Hello last I was told it doesn't work that way. Don't care who your best friend is.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 15, 2014)

To that cashier who expects us to wait on her hand & foot: Not only no but HELL NO.
You stand there in line, sighing loudly as we help others before you while treating us dismissively.
Two things you'd best remember: 
1) don't piss off your baristas before they put the lid on your drink
2) we know where you work.


----------



## babytrees (Jul 16, 2014)

[QE="mrknownothing, post: 130464, member: 55"]





StackerMistress said:


> thetargetman said:
> 
> 
> > I have one fellow team member who tells us everything and I mean EVERYTHING that happens to her. I know can say I know more about her eyes then I needed to know.  Lets save it for the breakroom people!
> ...



We had a transfer cashier who, on top of telling everyone her life story multiple times each shift, had the most annoying laugh in the world. Luckily, she either quit or transferred back to her old store.



babytrees said:


> Ttotm-i know there is a big push for redcards but if I get tired of your constant spiel as a back up imagine what the guests in your line are thinking after hearing the insincere, and exact same, crap for at least ine other guest.



If he/she gets a lot of Red Cards, then he/she isn't gonna stop giving guests the spiel.[/QUOTE]
I don't believe they do...but I could be wrong


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jul 16, 2014)

ttotm:  When a guest says "how are you?"  the correct response is NEVER "I'm SOOOOOO tired and I don't get a break for another HOUR!"  It's totally inappropriate, the guest doesn't even care, and it makes you and Spot both look unprofessional.  And you do it with every single guest!  Here are some vocabulary words for you to study:

JUST
FINE
THANKS


----------



## IHeartCarts (Jul 16, 2014)

TToTL

Probably not a good idea to verbally bash your entire team especially when you have a rather loud voice.


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Jul 16, 2014)

TTOETL-HR
You saying "what the f***? Those jerks" When I brought up a problem I was having with POG not merchandising clearance they take down made my day. When you also got up and started pushing said clearance from the backroom and said "if this ever happens again let me know.. it only took me 20 minutes and I don't even know what the hell i'm doing" pushed me over the edge. You then had to console me when I keeled over laughing.. I really do appreciate you being on my level with issues and you always get things done, unlike a few other ETLs.. Definitely the best HR we've had (I've survived 3 so far)


----------



## spoilers (Jul 17, 2014)

TTOETL/LOD: sorry it doesn't quite fit in your priority list, but YES, the pharmacist being over 15 minutes late IS A CRISIS. Imagine if you didn't have anyone at the front lanes for that amount of time, and add the severity of people's LIVES. Okay, I'm being dramatic, nothing that bad happened the three times this has happened with a floater, but get a sense of urgency damnit!!!


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Jul 18, 2014)

TTOTM: I hate you so much. Every day I don't work with you is a blessing. And every day I'm stuck with you is a curse. I am so tired of your snarky remarks and complaining about everything.. even though you are the root of all things that you complain about. One day, I will be rid of you.. it just can't come fast enough.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jul 18, 2014)

TTETL: you didn't say a word or even acknowledge me today. It was very pleasant.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 18, 2014)

GlobalJ said:


> TTETL: you didn't say a word or even acknowledge me today. It was very pleasant.



When I was a cashier, I had a GSTL like that. Just hearing her voice made me want to throw iPads into the compactor. Luckily, she is no longer at my store.


----------



## Kroneru (Jul 19, 2014)

TTOTL:

Executive I might add. GS... ETL... So, a guest has been waiting for some time for an item to be removed from the backroom location. You and Guest Service are befuddled since the Get for Guest tab doesn't say (1). 10-15 pass before you consult with me, a BRTM. Even if you weren't trained in this [as a darn ETL you should have, my opinion >_>] just READ the menu and use inference. I ask, "what is the guest's name?" "Suchandsuch" I go in "Order Inquiry", scroll to Suchandsuch, tap, see DPCI, find corresponding box in hold location, remove from location, hand to ETL, get out of my backroom. Wasting my time with something this trivial.


----------



## IhaveaDream (Jul 19, 2014)

Kroneru said:


> TTOTL:
> 
> Executive I might add. GS... ETL... So, a guest has been waiting for some time for an item to be removed from the backroom location. You and Guest Service are befuddled since the Get for Guest tab doesn't say (1). 10-15 pass before you consult with me, a BRTM. Even if you weren't trained in this [as a darn ETL you should have, my opinion >_>] just READ the menu and use inference. I ask, "what is the guest's name?" "Suchandsuch" I go in "Order Inquiry", scroll to Suchandsuch, tap, see DPCI, find corresponding box in hold location, remove from location, hand to ETL, get out of my backroom. Wasting my time with something this trivial.


ETL and STL in training, saw them in my backroom down an aisle, during my cafing and ask them what they were doing. Etl: "We are just filling an endcap that looks kinda empty. Me: oh i didnt see any research or exfs dropped Etl: we are using subt Me: do you know how to drop as research? Etl: Of course, but im sure you can explain it better then i could, so would you show him? ETL then watches intensely as i show how to open app and scan something....


----------



## Kroneru (Jul 19, 2014)

IhaveaDream said:


> ETL and STL in training, saw them in my backroom down an aisle, during my cafing and ask them what they were doing. Etl: "We are just filling an endcap that looks kinda empty. Me: oh i didnt see any research or exfs dropped Etl: we are using subt Me: do you know how to drop as research? Etl: Of course, but im sure you can explain it better then i could, so would you show him? ETL then watches intensely as i show how to open app and scan something....



I can't... I just can't even. *facepalm*


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 19, 2014)

This is who they're hiring right out of college?!


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jul 20, 2014)

Kroneru said:


> TTOTL:
> 
> Executive I might add. GS... ETL... So, a guest has been waiting for some time for an item to be removed from the backroom location. You and Guest Service are befuddled since the Get for Guest tab doesn't say (1). 10-15 pass before you consult with me, a BRTM. Even if you weren't trained in this [as a darn ETL you should have, my opinion >_>] just READ the menu and use inference. I ask, "what is the guest's name?" "Suchandsuch" I go in "Order Inquiry", scroll to Suchandsuch, tap, see DPCI, find corresponding box in hold location, remove from location, hand to ETL, get out of my backroom. Wasting my time with something this trivial.



This. I had to do a flex fulfill at Guest Services last night because no-one bothered to train the front end with the new 'batch' of fresh-fish. The ETL doesnt know how to use her ears to discern what the question is amidst all the confused blathering coming out of the babyGSA. .... gaaaah


----------



## MissionStarlight (Jul 20, 2014)

Jill of All Trades said:


> ttotm:  When a guest says "how are you?"  the correct response is NEVER "I'm SOOOOOO tired and I don't get a break for another HOUR!"  It's totally inappropriate, the guest doesn't even care, and it makes you and Spot both look unprofessional.  And you do it with every single guest!  Here are some vocabulary words for you to study:
> 
> JUST
> FINE
> THANKS



We have a tm who will just blankly stare at a guest until they leave her alone. Sometimes, when she's in a _good_ mood she will respond to questions with "I don't know..."

Seriously.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jul 20, 2014)

TTOTM: The 4 tms who had to finish your work don't appreciate picking up your slack and finishing your job after you leave because you were more interested in talking to other TMs than working. If you cant work and talk, then please keep the chatter for when you're off he clock.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 20, 2014)

To the softlines team: Seriously? You're standing around chatting when the GSTL and LOD are all over the walkie calling for back-ups? At least us hardlines folks had a good reason for our side of the store looking like crap (monster CAFs and unending back-up calls which softlines ignored).

To a few specific team members: Thank you for helping me out in P-Fresh last week. I rarely get scheduled in market, so I was a little rusty on the routines. You guys were a huge help to me.


----------



## V 42 (Jul 21, 2014)

To that one ETL: Calling a huddle, then starting it off with, "Now, [my name], I'm not saying it was you, and I'm not saying it wasn't, but when you [thing I apparently did sometime this morning, even though I didn't come in until the afternoon], you need to own up to it!" is so far from being cool...Stop singling me out for stupid shit that it's obvious I didn't do, since it always seems to be for shit that happens when your current pet is in, and not me...


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 21, 2014)

V 42 said:


> To that one ETL: Calling a huddle, then starting it off with, "Now, [my name], I'm not saying it was you, and I'm not saying it wasn't, but when you [thing I apparently did sometime this morning, even though I didn't come in until the afternoon], you need to own up to it!" is so far from being cool...Stop singling me out for stupid shit that it's obvious I didn't do, since it always seems to be for shit that happens when your current pet is in, and not me...




Worst kind of management technique ever.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 21, 2014)

To that one TM (or whoever): why in the world would you leave a huge UNCOVERED Starbucks cup of water sitting on the desk in the TSC?!? I can only hope it was your paperwork I drenched when I accidentally knocked it over.

To that other TM: thank you for helping me clean up that mini-flood.


----------



## StackerMistress (Jul 21, 2014)

To the new ETL:

You're very nice... but I'm pretty sure the only things in your skull are cotton balls and sunshine.  Good luck with 4th quarter.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jul 22, 2014)

To the closing ETLs last night...
Would it kill you to actually call the zone over the walkie or intercom? You just about left 4 people behind in the store (including myself) and neither of you could even apologize? I don't care that it had only been a few minutes since you told everyone who had gathered up front to clock out! It's *your responsibility* to make sure everyone in the dayside team gets out and that's a little difficult when you don't use the freaking walkie to communicate at the end of the night!


----------



## tgtguy (Jul 22, 2014)

To that one etl.. I was   honestly happy and proud to see you finally step up and lead this past weekend. I wish you would do it more often. I know the stl is your boss but I find it so annoying when he tells you things that YOU know isnt the right thing to  do and you go along with it ....instead of standing up to him. I did hear you stand up to him this weekend ....I was glad that I was there to overhear it !


----------



## spoilers (Jul 22, 2014)

tto pharmacist: 
1. instead of dropping not-so-subtle hints that you want me to do things a certain way, why don't you just ask me? 
2. please don't ever try to get me to talk bad about my PIC ever again. Shhhhh. 
3. stop liking guests I hate and treating them like royalty so that they stop thinking we're going to do extravagant things for them like spending 45 minutes on hold with insurance only to find out EXACTLY the same thing I told them yesterday...or filling 3 "urgent" rxs at 6:57pm...


----------



## GlobalJ (Jul 23, 2014)

To that Etl: if anyone else pulled the shit you pull, they would've been fired long ago. I hope for the day I come in and am informed you're no longer with target. I may throw a party on the roof that day.


----------



## desertcoyote (Jul 23, 2014)

TTO group of ETLS... I can't tell you how nice it was to see three of you college graduates take twenty minutes to put a stroller together for a guest.  Oh wait, one ETL put that stroller together and the other two just stood there and stared instead of backing me up or helping the guests trying to use the registry/photo kiosks.  Thanks to that ONE specific GE-ETL that flat out told me, oh I won't get that for you from the storage closet, you'll have to get someone else to do it.  Apparently witnessing the other ETL put that stroller together was far more important than taking five minutes to get that box of ESIM bags for me... you know while I was helping that line of guests that you were ignoring.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 23, 2014)

desertcoyote said:


> TTO group of ETLS... I can't tell you how nice it was to see three of you college graduates take twenty minutes to put a stroller together for a guest.  Oh wait, one ETL put that stroller together and the other two just stood there and stared instead of backing me up or helping the guests trying to use the registry/photo kiosks.  Thanks to that ONE specific GE-ETL that flat out told me, oh I won't get that for you from the storage closet, you'll have to get someone else to do it.  Apparently witnessing the other ETL put that stroller together was far more important than taking five minutes to get that box of ESIM bags for me... you know while I was helping that line of guests that you were ignoring.




Wow, I built all the stroller displays and they takes like ten minutes max. 
He might have had to spend ten minutes getting the tools but it's a one person job and the other two are what my dad called SAWTDITHs. Standing around with their dick in their hands.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jul 23, 2014)

desertcoyote said:


> TTO group of ETLS... I can't tell you how nice it was to see three of you college graduates take twenty minutes to put a stroller together for a guest.  Oh wait, one ETL put that stroller together and the other two just stood there and stared instead of backing me up or helping the guests trying to use the registry/photo kiosks.  Thanks to that ONE specific GE-ETL that flat out told me, oh I won't get that for you from the storage closet, you'll have to get someone else to do it.  Apparently witnessing the other ETL put that stroller together was far more important than taking five minutes to get that box of ESIM bags for me... you know while I was helping that line of guests that you were ignoring.


Wow...just...wow.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 23, 2014)

To that one ETL who communicates effectively excessively: At this point, hearing your voice on the walkie might be worse than hearing the damn Kidz Bop on the electronics TVs several times.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jul 24, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one ETL who communicates effectively excessively: At this point, hearing your voice on the walkie might be worse than hearing the damn Kidz Bop on the electronics TVs several times.


This!
We have a SrTL who is so condescending on the walkie. She has a very nasal voice and every sentence ends by going way up in pitch. Sometimes I just have to turn off my walkie!


----------



## Kompa (Jul 24, 2014)

Ttotm, I'd like to know how you thought it was good idea to backstock dry pet food into the freezer


----------



## desertcoyote (Jul 24, 2014)

BullseyeBabe said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > To that one ETL who communicates effectively excessively: At this point, hearing your voice on the walkie might be worse than hearing the damn Kidz Bop on the electronics TVs several times.
> ...



I was six months into the job at Target and I had this ETL that every time she spoke to me, it felt like a coaching... not just a regular.. hey we can do this better if we try it this way coaching... oh no.  Her idea of coaching was to be as condescending as possible.  I finally pulled her aside and told her that I was not 10 years old, I am an adult who can take constructive criticism especially when it comes to my performance on the job, that I found her condescending nature very unprofessional and that if she couldn't talk to me like an adult then HR and the STL can sit in at our next "chat" where I can explain my issues with this ETL.  Never had a coaching of any kind from her again, in fact she kinda avoided me after that.


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Jul 24, 2014)

TTOTM I posted about earlier....

YES!! Something was finally done about your negativity and favoritism. You are being switched to another team. I only hope you do not drive them as crazy as you drove me this past year.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 25, 2014)

To that one FA TM who had been giving away free food, taking extended 15's and leaving closing duties for the opener... I can't wait until they actually fire your ass. You've racked up way too many call outs and having mommy come to the store and bitch out the LOD isn't gonna save you this time. Peace ☺️


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 25, 2014)

Also, forever hating on that one etl that will barely ever answer my call button and when she does she decides to stop helping, get on the line, and order drinks for herself and etl friends. Thanks, you're incredibly rude.


----------



## Jefmanly (Jul 25, 2014)

TTOTM: Wow really you made a list of people you don't like at work ... what are you 7 years old if you don't like us GTFO. Not a single person will miss you and your long over time breaks you take.


----------



## babytrees (Jul 25, 2014)

to that one GSTL at the other store that didn't want me....boy, why are you giving me/us the stink eye? It's not like I haven't known you since you were a little peon in high school

while the new store isn't as cliquish as the old one...why does there have to be cliques at all?

I am probably the only one who is liking the mytime roll out....I am scheduled for 39+ a smidge hours......may be able to pay my bills all by myself now...lol


----------



## PureZero (Jul 26, 2014)

jb08045 said:


> Ttotm, I'd like to know how you thought it was good idea to backstock dry pet food into the freezer


Reeeeally...?!!!?!! What the heck????


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 26, 2014)

spoilers said:


> TTOETL/LOD: sorry it doesn't quite fit in your priority list, but YES, the pharmacist being over 15 minutes late IS A CRISIS. Imagine if you didn't have anyone at the front lanes for that amount of time, and add the severity of people's LIVES. Okay, I'm being dramatic, nothing that bad happened the three times this has happened with a floater, but get a sense of urgency damnit!!!


Ummm....yeah, this is a MAJOR deal!!! Then again, pharmacy is the "red-headed stepchild" at most stores so they really couldn't care less.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 26, 2014)

Ttotm: your latest stunt just proved how self-centered you really are. Don't ever ask me for another "favor".


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 27, 2014)

To that one GSA: It's great that you're enthusiastic about Red Cards, but DO YOU HAVE TO BE SO FREAKING LOUD ON THE WALKIE? I had to turn my volume down because I was worried my ears would bleed.


----------



## NoRedCards (Jul 28, 2014)

To that one ETL that just recently got a sudden transfer - so long, don't let the door hit you on the way out! Now, if only we could get back some of the the people that you were personally responsible for running out of the door screaming into the night.....


----------



## lovecats (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey, I was one of them and personally I wasn't screaming.  Maybe laughing hysterically but definitely no screaming.


----------



## TheKid88 (Jul 28, 2014)

To that one newly promoted TL...we all know who you did to get that spot...stop acting like you earned it.


----------



## Backroom81 (Jul 29, 2014)

To the corporate person who came up with the FF promotion this week, I hate you and hope you die in a fire.


----------



## SoftlinesSquirrel (Jul 29, 2014)

To the STL the other night...saying that the next person who gets a red card would get to leave 15 minutes before close may sound like a good idea in your head, but I'd probably stop asking at that point so I would be able to stay longer. With the shape the store was in, I would've lost out on that extra hour we were there for.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 29, 2014)

Backroom81 said:


> To the corporate person who came up with the FF promotion this week, I hate you and hope you die in a fire.


This x1000.


----------



## V 42 (Jul 29, 2014)

Backroom81 said:


> To the corporate person who came up with the FF promotion this week, I hate you and hope you die in a fire.



Uh oh...what is the FF promotion? I haven't heard of it.


----------



## Backroom81 (Jul 29, 2014)

http://www.target.com/c/store-pickup/-/N-55fqz


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 29, 2014)

Backroom81 said:


> http://www.target.com/c/store-pickup/-/N-55fqz




Let me guess, school supplies?
What better way to avoid the screaming mob than do it that way.


----------



## Backroom81 (Jul 29, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> Backroom81 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.target.com/c/store-pickup/-/N-55fqz
> ...



The majority of school supplies are eligible for FF.  Nothing like spending our payroll to do the BTS shopping for dozens of parents.  We had over 50 FF batches yesterday with most of them being school supplies.

I can't wait for Tax Free weekend with FF!
/end sarcasm


----------



## V 42 (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh! I didn't think about the FF part...and I definitely had no idea school supplies were eligible. I miss having parents coming in and asking for help off of a list, that way if they're also looking for folders or something, I can suggest ones that kids would like.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jul 30, 2014)

How long till we all have headsets and drive-thru windows?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 30, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> How long till we all have headsets and drive-thru windows?




Don't give them any ideas.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 30, 2014)

To that one TM: I'm more than willing to give you a hand if you need assistance, but I can't babysit you the whole time. I'm not the TL and I have my own area in which to work.

To someone on the plano team: I may just be a lowly hardlines TM, but even I figured out that you fake tied in one of the most PITA aisles in the store to maintain.

To whoever does the 4x4 in the above mentioned aisle tomorrow: You're welcome.


----------



## thetargetman (Jul 30, 2014)

to that one ETL:

Look I know when you are the LOD I have to do what you decide in a situation but when I am learning a New area of the store try to cut me some slack, and don't just assume something was fighting when I was just asking the other Team member for assistance try to find out what happened. If I Yelled at you like that Id be fired... you are crazy and I have no respect for you was a person. if you EVER speak that way to me again I promise you I will report it to HR and I WILL make sure there is an investigation. :Rant over:


----------



## calimero (Jul 31, 2014)

To the TM in one store on the east coast : you are getting our etl hr ,I am truly sorry !


----------



## babytrees (Jul 31, 2014)

calimero said:


> To the TM in one store on the east coast : you are getting our etl hr ,I am truly sorry !


I wonder if they are going to my old store...if so the tm's might be better off than with the one that's there now.


----------



## Interrobang (Jul 31, 2014)

To that one ETL:
I appreciated that you took the opening pa and had them work on the flow team instead. It was fantastic coming in at 10 a.m. to find that none of the cleaning routines, qmos, SDAs, and TPCs had been done. I had a fun time pushing produce from the truck and working on autofills that should have been done prior to opening. Thanks for setting me back a couple of hours on my pulls-- I love running sprinting around market!


----------



## thetargetman (Aug 1, 2014)

To that soft lines team member. When I call back for a DPCI number please just give me the number don't give me attitude, how do you know if I do or do not need the number?


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks everybody who didn't show up for the first Friday truck of the season. I really appreciate you all sacrificing your hours so I can get pick up some more. Too bad I'm already close to 40 and and getting tired of lugging boxes an hour or two past what I was expecting to.


----------



## calimero (Aug 1, 2014)

To that TM in softline,I am not your personal concierge ! 
I am busy with the repacks (31o of them) in softline as a flow tm,no I can not go to girls and try to find a size 6 skirt for the guest who is in the fitting room,no I can not walk to the register with an nother guest who had to change clothes and wanted to pay for them while wearing said clothes,you have a walkie ,use the damn thing! 
There were 3 other softline tms around not doing much ....


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 2, 2014)

To the closing LoD tonight...
Now not only are all the other ETL's not going to like you, every singe TM that closed tonight is going to hate you. Also, everyone in Softlines thinks you're incompetent at this point. I hope you don't last much longer, for your sake as much as ours.


----------



## babytrees (Aug 2, 2014)

To corporate..go screw yourselves. Any more and I know I would out myself.


----------



## IhaveaDream (Aug 2, 2014)

calimero said:


> To that TM in softline,I am not your personal concierge !
> I am busy with the repacks (31o of them) in softline as a flow tm,no I can not go to girls and try to find a size 6 skirt for the guest who is in the fitting room,no I can not walk to the register with an nother guest who had to change clothes and wanted to pay for them while wearing said clothes,you have a walkie ,use the damn thing!
> There were 3 other softline tms around not doing much ....


wow 310 repacks, thats insaneee


----------



## calimero (Aug 2, 2014)

IhaveaDream said:


> calimero said:
> 
> 
> > To that TM in softline,I am not your personal concierge !
> ...



3 words : tax free weekend!!  The last few trucks,we had maybe 150 repacks ,this time ,it was awful,( most were school uniforms but not the sizes we really needed and those ugly girls circo tie dye shorts size L ,and new infant clothing with pumpkins on them ) we could not even get out of the backroom to get our pallets, seasonal is in front of it and everybody was shopping!
Going to hang uniforms in boys and girls dept was an adventure by itself!
I was so glad to clock out at 1.30 pm!!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 2, 2014)

It was like Christmas in BTS this weekend, due to no tax. Every lane was opened.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 2, 2014)

Not sure if we're doing the tax-free weekend thing here, but either way, I'm glad to get an entire weekend off for the first time in months.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Aug 2, 2014)

Our tax free weekend doesn't start til later in the month but I swear half the guests in the store didn't realize that and never did the math at check out. It was nuts today.

TTOTM in particular--you are _the best_ for running interference for me yesterday so I didn't have to go up to cashier all those times. You are the wind beneath my wings, fellow team member.
To my buddies that were on today: bless you for recognizing I was in a rare foul mood and trying to cheer me up. The guests prevented me from getting too cheerful but you guys made it bearable.


----------



## desertcoyote (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank God there isn't a tax free weekend in my area... it would be insane and I would probably just walk away from the Service Desk after awhile.


----------



## Cel (Aug 3, 2014)

We don't have a tax free weekend in my state but K-12 goes back to school on monday so last night was a madhouse. 

TToTM: Thank you for always doing whatever I ask of you even if you'd rather be getting carts. Thank you for getting all the carts yesterday even when the rain kicked back up and it started pouring again. Thank you for always being happy to get carts. Thank you for being you, you're my favorite.


----------



## Ncondor83 (Aug 3, 2014)

Ttotm: just what the hell did you do all day? We were assigned completely diff areas and somehow I ended up doing both the z racks of reshop you were originally assigned plus mine. Not to mention I never saw you again after my lunch break.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Aug 4, 2014)

TTOTM:  When you came to the checklanes three hours after dropping off your cart full of candy you asked me "So, you're gonna push this?"  the words that came out of my mouth were "No.  It's not mine.  I'm just clearing it because it's in the way."  Which apparently sounded a lot like "Sure!  Let me do your work for you!" because you walked away muttering about how now you had time to do something else.


----------



## IhaveaDream (Aug 4, 2014)

Jill of All Trades said:


> TTOTM:  When you came to the checklanes three hours after dropping off your cart full of candy you asked me "So, you're gonna push this?"  the words that came out of my mouth were "No.  It's not mine.  I'm just clearing it because it's in the way."  Which apparently sounded a lot like "Sure!  Let me do your work for you!" because you walked away muttering about how now you had time to do something else.


No no no he hear " Yes, I am gunna do my job of stocking the frontlanes since i work in the front lanes."


----------



## desertcoyote (Aug 4, 2014)

TTO LOD: You freaking ROCK!  I have never seen an LOD and a sales floor TM finish 10 full bins of go backs from the service desk.  That was awesome and you indeed have my full respect!


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Aug 4, 2014)

IhaveaDream said:


> Jill of All Trades said:
> 
> 
> > TTOTM:  When you came to the checklanes three hours after dropping off your cart full of candy you asked me "So, you're gonna push this?"  the words that came out of my mouth were "No.  It's not mine.  I'm just clearing it because it's in the way."  Which apparently sounded a lot like "Sure!  Let me do your work for you!" because you walked away muttering about how now you had time to do something else.
> ...



At our store we do Excel and small EXF-type stocking, but the more significant stuff is now taken care of by the early morning crew.  We don't have the coverage to have our only GSA/GSTL stocking candy.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 4, 2014)

TTO(Front Lanes)TM that keeps asking me to come get my McClane's Candy up at the front lanes. I am the *only* person in *market* when you ask for "The *Market Team*" over the walkie. I also have SDAs to clear, 6 Pulls to push, with 6 more dropping in 15 minutes (That I all have to get down within a certain time frame, or put them back, for the new ones to fall on). Research to shoot. Qmos to dump, Milk to fill, Bananas to Fill, and Vendors to make happy, meat to Coupon, and TPCs to shoot.

When the Market team gets here, I'll be up there in 1 second to get my god damn candy. And oh ya, what kind of milk was that Starbucks?


----------



## blugirlami21 (Aug 5, 2014)

To that one cash office team member please stop half assing this position.  Stop trying to get someone else to work it for you when you have told us over and over that you need hours.  I'm tired of having to send the checks out late, unfurling your scrunched up money, opening three to four boxes of change because you can't or won't do it, ordering said money because we don't have any after your shifts on the weekend, you rushing out in two hours to be a cashier when you didn't do everything you needed to do in the co, the list goes on and on.  

I'm so done and I hope that they let you go one day soon.


----------



## StackerMistress (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for leaving the full green rack of SUBT9999 backstock for me in the freezer last night!  Combined with the regular backstock already in there, I got to spend two hours in the freezer last night and I didn't get anything else accomplished.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 6, 2014)

To that one team member of the opposite gender: I apologize if my social awkwardness made you feel uncomfortable. Most assuredly that was not my intention.

To the team member who's closing in BTS tonight: I hope the last couple rounds of CAFs weren't gigantic. I felt bad leaving so much push from the earlier CAFs.


----------



## Lauryn (Aug 6, 2014)

To that one team member- 
I thought we were on super great terms. We did orientation together and everything. I actually enjoyed your precense. Except for the fact that you're in your 40's and I'm 16 and you want to start drama like a high schooler. I hope you get termed for talking bad about the gsa and etl while on the clock. It irks me to no end when people are disrespectful and tonight was the icing on the cake.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Aug 7, 2014)

Ttotm: I _think_ you're just trying to be friendly but please just stop. It's getting creepy. I'm happily married and even if I wasn't--you're not my type. And no, I will not do your work for you.


----------



## calimero (Aug 7, 2014)

To the fro :how about you do your job,instead of reapplying your make up ? 
How about you actually sort the items and fold the clothes  ? 
Oh,and maybe you could also do the reshop close by ....intimates,men's socks and clearance rtw 
To the other 2 softline tms. : WORK faster !
I was able to put away 3 carts of reshop,go for back up and grab 2 phone calls in 90 mn while you grabbed one cart between the 2 of you! What the hell were you doing ? 
And I was not even a softline tm,just adjacency  ,but we were done with our work, sadly I was picked to help in sofline while the other tm was sent to push toys ...


----------



## NotQuiteNormal (Aug 7, 2014)

TtoTM#1: You've been working here longer than I have - by like two years - and you STILL don't know how to hang things properly? If you need a refresher course on which hangers go with what clothes, that's fine. But for the love of all things holy, _at least_ make sure the clothes aren't inside-out before hanging them!!

TtoTM#2: Thank you for making every shift I work with you so much fun. You make me laugh, which causes a butterfly effect for the rest of the day. Everyone in the universe deserves to meet someone like you if they can't actually meet _you_.

TtoTM#3: Please become a TL. Please. Even if it's just to piss everyone off because you actually make them DO THEIR JOBS.


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 7, 2014)

To my TL: if you're going to tell new hires I'm the team trainer, maybe I could train them? Instead of suddenly meeting them 2 hours after somebody else showed them the ropes?


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 8, 2014)

To that one ETL...
I'm flattered that you chose me as your go-to person for SL and the "leader" of the SL team tonight. If I ever decide to move up the ladder to Brand and maybe then TL, I'll definitely ask you to put in a good word, since you seem to see me as a good organizer and leader. On the other hand, I kind of feel bad that the Brand TM who was working until 1 hour 'til close was kind of undermined... While I have been here a LOT longer than she has, she still technically outranks me and should have been the leader of SL.
To that Brand TM...
I hope you felt like you were leading because I tried to interfere only when I thought a problem was forming. However, I do not appreciate seeing you camping at the fitting room with several other TMs discussing what to do next. It interferes with guest service and you should know that by now. Also, when I get back from breaks, get out of my chair, out of my workspace, immediately. Please.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 8, 2014)

To my entire hardlines team: Having a brand team member in cosmetics doesnt mean we just stop doing the HBA cosmetifs reshop wtf


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> To my entire hardlines team: Having a brand team member in cosmetics doesnt mean we just stop doing the HBA cosmetifs reshop wtf



My store does this too. I feel bad that our cosmetics brand TM gets stuck with it. If I'm working in the morning and other areas of re-shop are done (other than toys and seasonal), I have no issue with doing the cosmetics re-shop. I figure the brand TM has enough work to do, I might as well save her the trouble.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> To my entire hardlines team: Having a brand team member in cosmetics doesnt mean we just stop doing the HBA cosmetifs reshop wtf



Actually, that's what we do at our store..that gets saved for the two brand cosmetics TMs. They will also do HBA reshop if they have time (which is rare).


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 8, 2014)

To my new SrGSTL, well, ignoring me and pretending I don't exist when meeting me for the first time is one way to introduce yourself to me. I would think forming a working relationship with your GSAs might be a better way to go, but what the hell do I know. If that's how you want us to interact, then that's what we'll do.


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 8, 2014)

Jeez Louise, Retail Girl, how do you get yourself out of bed in the morning and go to Target. More power to you girlfriend. We appreciate you!


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 8, 2014)

TTOTM: thank you for quitting without giving 2 weeks notice. You were a loud, full of yourself pia. Plus you smelled. Miss you, NOT


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 8, 2014)

TTOTM: I was running around pushing truck and you (sf tm) were busy talking with another sf tm, doing nothing. That quickly changed. Isn't pushing truck fun?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 8, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> Actually, that's what we do at our store..that gets saved for the two brand cosmetics TMs. They will also do HBA reshop if they have time (which is rare).



No no I get doing the cosmetics reshop. Its the fact that I walked in today to a full cart of HBA and a separate cart of cosmetics/hair that annoys me.


----------



## canibedreamin (Aug 8, 2014)

To that one cashier: I understand I'm new at your store, but I am not new to Target. As the person in charge of your break schedule, and solving POS issues, please don't argue with me in front of a guest and then insist you know what you are talking about when the guest wanted two copies of their receipt. Instead, you said "I know what I'm doing!" and proceeded to print a gift receipt, making it impossible for me to do a reprint receipt. THANKS ALOT know it all.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 8, 2014)

Noiinteam said:


> Jeez Louise, Retail Girl, how do you get yourself out of bed in the morning and go to Target. More power to you girlfriend. We appreciate you!



I thrive on days like yesterday, when the STL deigned to speak to me for the first time in nearly a month (besides a one word response to get me to go away) when he complimented me on keeping guest services so clean. Had a team member not overheard this, I might not have believed it!

Ok...thrive is an overstatement...clearly....more like a scrap to toss at me to tell me that maybe I don't completely suck.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 8, 2014)

*Slides a venti caramel ribbon crunch frappucino down to RG*


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 8, 2014)

Omg! You do work at my store! I love those! Thanks!


----------



## catrainer (Aug 8, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> *Slides a venti caramel ribbon crunch frappucino down to RG*


Those are the BEST!


----------



## StackerMistress (Aug 9, 2014)

To that one ETL I am going to refer to henceforth as "Cotton Candy ETL" (because she is sweet and without any substance whatsoever):  At first, I wondered how you managed to graduate from college.  Now I'm wondering how you managed to survive into adulthood.


----------



## tgtguy (Aug 9, 2014)

To the one ETL, You called and left a message on my cell phone....wanting me to come in. I would like to point out that you really shouldn't call with an attitude...you are after all ASKING me to come in on my day off.   You always have such a bad attitude...so I don't think I will be returning your call.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 9, 2014)

To the STL: you're a complete idiot. If we don't have the school list a guest needs, the solution should be for us to go print out the list...not lend them the guest service iPad! When we lose that iPad, we will no longer be able to do price matches or flexible fulfillment orders at guest services. Why in the hell would we give a high theft item to a guest who is too irresponsible to bring their school supply lists with them when they go shopping?

To the APL: thank you for ordering the new security cord for the guest service iPad so we can get that thing tied back down. I was half joking when I said I wasn't SFT and it wasn't my job to install it. While that is true, I would rather do it myself than wait 3 weeks for our new SFT to come back to our building and have it stolen by a guest thanks to our STL's stupidity.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 10, 2014)

To that TL: You weren't a good GSA. You sucked as hardlines TL. You sucked as plano TL. Why they keep you, I don't know.


----------



## Triscuit (Aug 10, 2014)

to that one tm: thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you THANK YOU so much for quitting. You were the most lazy, annoying, and rude person I ever worked with. I don't even care that it screwed the team over for a few days, good riddance to you. I can now smile going to work everyday knowing you won't be there


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 10, 2014)

To that one ETL: As difficult as it is to get any area zoned this time of year, it's great that you care enough to make it happen. Even if it's only to get green scores in your workcenters, it does have a significant impact on every store process.

To that one TM: I can't possibly fathom how you were hired on from seasonal last year, let alone how you haven't been fired yet. You just might be one of the most useless non-softlines TMs I've had to work with. Your continued employment has rendered me unable to even.


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Aug 10, 2014)

TTO GSA and ETL: dont complain when people dont respond for backup when you call anymore. It is an unwritten rule now to wait at least 20 seconds before someone responds to either of you. 

Never have I thrown my cart in front of a clearance rack so I wouldnt lose my spot so much and sprint up front only to find 2 guests in each line and nobody for me to take care of. And usually when they call 2 people up, they only need 1. And when they say "all hands on deck" they just need 2 up.. its BS and they wonder why nobody responds. That and the people that dont respond are the ones that grab walkies. It makes me so mad. I tell every new GSA that if they do what this person does nobody will respect their judgement enough to come up.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2014)

ClearanceMaster said:


> TTO GSA and ETL: dont complain when people dont respond for backup when you call anymore. It is an unwritten rule now to wait at least 20 seconds before someone responds to either of you.
> 
> Never have I thrown my cart in front of a clearance rack so I wouldnt lose my spot so much and sprint up front only to find 2 guests in each line and nobody for me to take care of. And usually when they call 2 people up, they only need 1. And when they say "all hands on deck" they just need 2 up.. its BS and they wonder why nobody responds. That and the people that dont respond are the ones that grab walkies. It makes me so mad. I tell every new GSA that if they do what this person does nobody will respect their judgement enough to come up.



Story of my life. I'll be in the back of toys and actually respond for once and I go up, help out one guest and that's it -_-


----------



## Bosch (Aug 11, 2014)

ClearanceMaster said:


> TTO GSA and ETL: dont complain when people dont respond for backup when you call anymore. It is an unwritten rule now to wait at least 20 seconds before someone responds to either of you.
> 
> Never have I thrown my cart in front of a clearance rack so I wouldnt lose my spot so much and sprint up front only to find 2 guests in each line and nobody for me to take care of. And usually when they call 2 people up, they only need 1. And when they say "all hands on deck" they just need 2 up.. its BS and they wonder why nobody responds. That and the people that dont respond are the ones that grab walkies. It makes me so mad. I tell every new GSA that if they do what this person does nobody will respect their judgement enough to come up.



We have one GSA that calls for back up constantly. You walk up and two people are in line, and you help the one guest and get back to your pull, again she calls. Same thing one freaking person! We have told the ETL GE, she needs to wait, cause one person is not a call for back up..


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 11, 2014)

Bosch said:


> We have one GSA that calls for back up constantly. You walk up and two people are in line, and you help the one guest and get back to your pull, again she calls. Same thing one freaking person! We have told the ETL GE, she needs to wait, cause one person is not a call for back up..



If she's not in the middle of something, there's no reason why she can't cash out that one guest. Or if the cart attendant is nearby, have him/her jump on for a bit.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 11, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> Bosch said:
> 
> 
> > We have one GSA that calls for back up constantly. You walk up and two people are in line, and you help the one guest and get back to your pull, again she calls. Same thing one freaking person! We have told the ETL GE, she needs to wait, cause one person is not a call for back up..
> ...



Our cart attendant's I have to give credit to, no they don't cashier that much but they keep the carts flowing, the trash empty and hangers moving.. So I cut them a break we are a big store with two entrances so carts is not a small job to keep up.. And they keep the spill stations filled.. And carry outs.. I will cash a guest, if it means I don't have to lift a futon into a civic..


----------



## spoilers (Aug 11, 2014)

TTOTM: I hadn't even spoken a word to you ever, I don't even know who the hell you are, and you're going to criticize me and my work?! Twice in two days?? I have a pretty good sense of humor and I'm good at picking up sarcasm, so either you're just a grade-A asshole, or you're terrible at joking. Learn how to smile or stfu please


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Aug 12, 2014)

TTOTM I'm so glad you're gone! You were the slowest, laziest person I think I've ever met. You would not touch a register. You  called for unnecessary back ups because you were too lazy walk a few steps to move guests to open lanes and you were mean. The new GSAs are a breath of fresh air!


----------



## Bosch (Aug 12, 2014)

To that team member: One day I hope you learn to read. I am sick and tired of coming to clean up your haphazard overnight stocking where you mix up an entire isle of laundry detergent. Maybe another year and you will learn the difference between HE and non-HE detergent. It only took a year for you to learn not to flex over outs.. And that was only cause you were put on CA for flexing then back stocking the rest of the isle.. Today was only a full shopping cart of back stock.. I had to pull out.. It would have been two had I not zoned your fuck up..

I am tree I can bend.. But when I break, its going to be ugly.


----------



## tgtguy (Aug 12, 2014)

To my co worker.....We have worked together for a long time....and you complain about every little thing. I have days off come back to work and find out that you run your mouth behind my back....why? because you didn't like that  I was off those days. I don't recall ever being asked by Spot to make a single schedule...so yeah you bitching about that is kinda pointless and childish.  I  am so tired of you being so damn negative and using the word unfair.  If you want to talk abou unfair...go visit the childrens hospital ....or sit with the mothers and fathers who don't know how they are going to feed their children....go visit a third world country where  they don't even have clean water to drink....things like that deserve the "unfair" label.....not some childish crap you make up  at Spot. Yes, Spot can treat us crappy...but sitting around bitching about it every single moment of every single day that you are there....only brings yourself down and those around you.  You have so much to be thankful for....if you would only stop complaining long enough to realize it .


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 12, 2014)

TTOTM... who just puts the fresh meat back in the meat cooler on the shelf without STOing it. and also putting beef on the same shelf as chicken, can you read ??

Please STO in the coolers and put like product on the same shelf if it is already sto'd on the shelf is that asking for too much.

I hate it when I'm off for 1 or 2 days and come back and find meat or produce not coming out on pulls the salesfloor shelf is empty but said product in in the cooler not STO'd !!!


----------



## see spot save (Aug 19, 2014)

I went to another store today to try and snag an iPad mini. Someone was walking around electronics w/walkie and I assumed they were the elec TM, I approached and they were super cold to me. I'm sorry I didn't know you were on your lunch, essentially zoning electronics, carrying a walkie that was on.


----------



## IhaveaDream (Aug 19, 2014)

see spot save said:


> I went to another store today to try and snag an iPad mini. Someone was walking around electronics w/walkie and I assumed they were the elec TM, I approached and they were super cold to me. I'm sorry I didn't know you were on your lunch, essentially zoning electronics, carrying a walkie that was on.


I carry my walkie when I am on lunch or break, just because I am the only backroom tm in the store if I am on dayside. It seems unprofessional if a Team member needs something pulled for guest and no one responds. Even a "I am on lunch/break, I will be back in XX minutes" is better then silence. BUT since I carry a walkie, I call guests who need assistance a team member unless its just a quick question.


----------



## see spot save (Aug 19, 2014)

My point is, it's like she expected me to sense she was on lunch. I apologized, she just turned around.

I don't like it when guests ask me for help when I'm off the clock, but at the same time I'm not rude to them. I'll tell them where something is, or send someone to them.


----------



## V 42 (Aug 20, 2014)

TTOETL: Seriously? The way you talk to people is not okay! Just because you like to think you know more than the rest of us because we're 'just' TMs, it doesn't give you the right to go around screaming at anyone who's not doing exactly what you think they should be doing at that second, even when they were told to do that thing by another ETL. Fuck off.


----------



## SFTOnThree (Aug 20, 2014)

TTOT:  I was having a bad day.  I was grumpy... you gave me coffee and made me laugh.  Thanks!


----------



## MissionStarlight (Aug 21, 2014)

To all my TLs and ETLs: I don't know why you keep giving me trainees. Just cause I can technically do it doesn't mean it's a good idea. Plus you really shouldn't give me the same workload when I have a duckling. I keep having to leave them to fend for themselves. It's rude.
TTOT: You're a gem and I wish I could just bring you to my next job. You're always so dang nice and cheerful.


----------



## sher (Aug 21, 2014)

IhaveaDream said:


> see spot save said:
> 
> 
> > I went to another store today to try and snag an iPad mini. Someone was walking around electronics w/walkie and I assumed they were the elec TM, I approached and they were super cold to me. I'm sorry I didn't know you were on your lunch, essentially zoning electronics, carrying a walkie that was on.
> ...



Isn't that working off the clock if you do it during your meal? Why not go to 1 and announce your break and when you're back or something? My store's br TMs don't do that, but it's not the worst idea in the world. They keep the walkie on during 15s. Silence during their meals, but I usually walk back there as I'm calling, so the guest doesn't know when it happens... And then I ask lod if someone can come pull something for me.


Anywaaays, to the new ETL hr, we'll never love you like we loved ___ if you keep giving us 4-5.75 hour shifts. If you're gonna give us less hours, give us 3 8hrs. That's the same amount of hours in the end but without me getting up, making the bus (also arriving up to 1.5 hrs early) and walking a mile for 4 effing hour shifts. Disclaimer: I've def complained about the other guy before, but I don't think he ever purposely shafted anyone. He trained her for her last store too.


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 21, 2014)

sher said:


> Anywaaays, to the new ETL hr, we'll never love you like we loved ___ if you keep giving us 4-5.75 hour shifts. If you're gonna give us less hours, give us 3 8hrs. That's the same amount of hours in the end but without me getting up, making the bus (also arriving up to 1.5 hrs early) and walking a mile for 4 effing hour shifts. Disclaimer: I've def complained about the other guy before, but I don't think he ever purposely shafted anyone. He trained her for her last store too.



ETL-HR typically do scheduling at stores? She doesn't at mine, it's a HR TM that's been with the store forever that does the schedules.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 21, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> sher said:
> 
> 
> > Anywaaays, to the new ETL hr, we'll never love you like we loved ___ if you keep giving us 4-5.75 hour shifts. If you're gonna give us less hours, give us 3 8hrs. That's the same amount of hours in the end but without me getting up, making the bus (also arriving up to 1.5 hrs early) and walking a mile for 4 effing hour shifts. Disclaimer: I've def complained about the other guy before, but I don't think he ever purposely shafted anyone. He trained her for her last store too.
> ...



When we had a HRTL, he did the schedules. Now, I believe our ETL-HR does them.


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 21, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> When we had a HRTL, he did the schedules. Now, I believe our ETL-HR does them.



I suppose the person at our store might be a HRTL, but I don't think so, pretty sure just HR TM, though is the HR Trainer as well.


----------



## sher (Aug 22, 2014)

at my store, it was TLs and ETLs of depts but hr would make edits (based on some eavesdropping they submitted something, hr tweaked and finalized), then it was mostly the etl-hr, and now it's mytime + etl-hr.

Wherever I mentioned etl-hr, hr team members are assisting as well.


----------



## IhaveaDream (Aug 22, 2014)

sher said:


> Isn't that working off the clock if you do it during your meal? Why not go to 1 and announce your break and when you're back or something? My store's br TMs don't do that, but it's not the worst idea in the world. They keep the walkie on during 15s. Silence during their meals, but I usually walk back there as I'm calling, so the guest doesn't know when it happens... And then I ask lod if someone can come pull something for me.


Technically, Yes. Has anyone ever said anything about it, no. It takes 5 secs to say my line. The thing is, I have trained every salesfloor team member on how to do pulls, how to read the backroom locations and use the wave. So if they are calling backroom, it is because it is something is troublesome to get. Honestly, the leaders at my store would just tell the team member to call backroom for assistance and then lecture me when I do not respond.


----------



## sher (Aug 22, 2014)

Our leaders either pull the item or they call someone on the floor who can. If it is something troublesome, in what way would you even be helpful on your meal?

 I just.. I'm just seeing this differently because I "have to" (in quotes because there's no penalty for not doing it, and some situations don't allow it anyway) announce my meal beforehand so I wouldn't feel it necessary to respond if I'm eating, but br doesn't seem to have a requirement to announce meals, so prob just is easier to remain silent until someone calls.


----------



## sher (Aug 22, 2014)

To the new stl, yes, yes I would leave the house without pants... If it were at all acceptable. Pants are the worst. He equated working without a name badge to not wearing pants. He's crazy. Those people know I work there when I'm carrying my purse, wearing earbuds and sunglasses and clearly shopping. Hell, I've thought guests were corporate visitors and new team members because they were wearing red and khaki.


----------



## sher (Aug 22, 2014)

Disclaimer: I'm not mad about the badge thing. I asked when I clocked in if I could use a random, but the woman in tsc said she only had ones that belonged to new TMs and that I couldn't have one. I just don't think not wearing one is a big deal.


----------



## IhaveaDream (Aug 22, 2014)

sher said:


> Disclaimer: I'm not mad about the badge thing. I asked when I clocked in if I could use a random, but the woman in tsc said she only had ones that belonged to new TMs and that I couldn't have one. I just don't think not wearing one is a big deal.


Havent worn mine in about a month.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 22, 2014)

IhaveaDream said:


> sher said:
> 
> 
> > Disclaimer: I'm not mad about the badge thing. I asked when I clocked in if I could use a random, but the woman in tsc said she only had ones that belonged to new TMs and that I couldn't have one. I just don't think not wearing one is a big deal.
> ...


Let me get a badge for you.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Aug 22, 2014)

Dear duckling from yesterday: you did really well with me so I'm hoping the other leaders babying you today was them just being overly cautious as usual and not because I screwed you over.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'll wear a name badge when they give me one that says "Eat hot death & DIE"
Fast, fun & friendly my a$$.....


----------



## V 42 (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, I am officially no longer a Target team member. Got termed because I apparently hit compliance too many times. Funny, when I never hit it a single time, unless my lovely boss decided she wanted to 'discuss' some things with me right before I was supposed to go on lunch, or made me wait for another team member to get back from their break...


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 23, 2014)

V 42 said:


> Well, I am officially no longer a Target team member. Got termed because I apparently hit compliance too many times. Funny, when I never hit it a single time, unless my lovely boss decided she wanted to 'discuss' some things with me right before I was supposed to go on lunch, or made me wait for another team member to get back from their break...




Sorry to hear that man, there's nothing you can do to fight it?


----------



## V 42 (Aug 23, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> Sorry to hear that man, there's nothing you can do to fight it?



Honestly, I don't even want to bother. The one boss who wasn't a micromanaging jerk left at the beginning of this summer, and things have been going downhill ever since, there's only one person left who was there when I started, and I'm pretty sure the only reason he hasn't been termed too is because one of the ETLs wants to do him. Anyway, I've got some money saved up until I can find another job, so I'll be okay.


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 23, 2014)

sher said:


> Disclaimer: I'm not mad about the badge thing. I asked when I clocked in if I could use a random, but the woman in tsc said she only had ones that belonged to new TMs and that I couldn't have one. I just don't think not wearing one is a big deal.



At our store it depends who isn't wearing one and who sees you not wearing one.

The few times I've forgotten mine, only the GSTL has ever mentioned it. If a GSA is working they either don't notice or don't care. The ETL's either don't notice or don't care as well. The GSTL will grab some random nametag and have me wear it. He claims the new STL we have cares a lot about it. I don't think she does, she's never said a word to me about it when I've been talking to her without a nametag on while a GSA is there instead of the GSTL. Or at least if she does, she does so selectively, and only cares for people she thinks are at a high risk of generating guest complaints (ie. she might care more if someone who started working there a week ago wasn't wearing a badge since they'd be far more prone to make a mistake or fuck up in some manner that'd cause a guest to complain).


----------



## MissionStarlight (Aug 23, 2014)

TTOM: I swear if you call out on me like you were joking I will get your phone number from another tm and cry at you. Our deal was you tell me beforehand. Joking doesn't count. >:-(

(kidding. Kind of)

@V 42 sorry to hear about you getting termed but I'm glad you don't need-need the job while you find a new one. Best of luck on your hunt!


----------



## V 42 (Aug 24, 2014)

MissionStarlight said:


> TTOM: I swear if you call out on me like you were joking I will get your phone number from another tm and cry at you. Our deal was you tell me beforehand. Joking doesn't count. >:-(
> 
> (kidding. Kind of)
> 
> @V 42 sorry to hear about you getting termed but I'm glad you don't need-need the job while you find a new one. Best of luck on your hunt!



Thanks, Mission


----------



## oath2order (Aug 24, 2014)

ALRIGHTY with public schools starting tomorrow, today was a mess so I want to shout out the following.

To the following:

ETL-AP: Sending guests to the backroom with the cart attendant as an escort was not a good idea when we had no carts. Yeah the bathrooms flooded but we have rats. Don't bring them back there.

GSAs: For the last 45 minutes of my shift, thanks for speed weaving the lanes and sending guests to photo for me to ring. It probably stopped a riot.

Backroom team: Ya'll awesome and pretty funny. Didn't need to know where the rat traps were.

TLs: Thanks for not riding my ass all day.


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Aug 25, 2014)

TTOTM

congratulations on your promotion. Im glad they let you have a change and to see you happier now. But dont let your attitude get you in trouble in this work center. Clearance is going to get heavily shopped so dont grumble and mumble about a guest standing 4feet from you.. at least wait until they are gone.. I completely agree with you but we cant let it be known to the guest.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Aug 25, 2014)

TTOTM at the store I shop at:  Thanks for responding to the call button immediately and thanks for summoning the guy with the jewelry keys.  Thanks to the guy with keys for being prompt.  Since I had booze I needed to be checked out through a main line, but you opened one up just for me instead of making me wait in line.  , even though you knew I was a TM from another store.  You guys almost make me want to transfer since you're so close to my house, but I don't want my own store to be keeping an eye on how much I drink, so I think I'll stay put.


----------



## PugMuffin (Aug 25, 2014)

To that one softlines team member who sprinted across the store to clear my playstation call button when I was helping a guest and the hardlines team members were no where to be found: that was cool. You are awesome. We need more team members like you.


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 26, 2014)

Jill of All Trades said:


> You guys almost make me want to transfer since you're so close to my house, but I don't want my own store to be keeping an eye on how much I drink, so I think I'll stay put.



Eh, as long as you aren't showing up drunk I doubt it matters if they see you buying lots of alcohol.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Aug 26, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> Eh, as long as you aren't showing up drunk I doubt it matters if they see you buying lots of alcohol.



I don't even drink that much I'm just super paranoid about the "don't shit where you eat" rule.


----------



## SFTOnThree (Aug 26, 2014)

Jill of All Trades said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > Eh, as long as you aren't showing up drunk I doubt it matters if they see you buying lots of alcohol.
> ...



You may use the restrooms at my store, they're clean


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 26, 2014)

Belts, please. Or pants that work, I don't know. Getting real tired of all the asscrack I'm seeing at way too damn early in the morning.



oath2order said:


> ALRIGHTY with public schools starting tomorrow, today was a mess so I want to shout out the following.
> ETL-AP: Sending guests to the backroom with the cart attendant as an escort was not a good idea when we had no carts. Yeah the bathrooms flooded but we have rats. Don't bring them back there.



What. Why would you let guests into the backroom. Why. I'm nowhere near being AP trained and I know that is a terrible idea. I'm not even backroom and the thought of outsiders back there is uncomfortable.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 26, 2014)

Circle9 said:


> Belts, please. Or pants that work, I don't know. Getting real tired of all the asscrack I'm seeing at way too damn early in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aren't there insurance issues too?
I seem to remember the Logistics ETL saying something about that.
He might have been full of it but he wasn't the kind of ETL to make stuff up out of whole clothe so either he knew what he was talking about or someone had told him.
If nothing else, the BR is a dangerous place even if it's not busy.
I've seen people who have worked back there for years smack their heads or step wrong and twist their ankle.
Now granted they were working on the wave or stepping between pallets but it's just not a simple walk back.

There is no way I'd have a guest back there.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 26, 2014)

I thought flooded bathrooms was one of several incidents that could warrant closing a store temporarily.
That & no running water; items on the "Call Alert One" list.


----------



## SFTOnThree (Aug 26, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> I thought flooded bathrooms was one of several incidents that could warrant closing a store temporarily.
> That & no running water; items on the "Call Alert One" list.


Depends on what is flooding them!  Clean water (a rare event, but it could happen) will not close the store.  Depending on local laws, as long as a restroom is available to the team, the store can remain open.  Sewage backups on the other hand, could cause some problems.


----------



## tgtguy (Aug 26, 2014)

To all my fellow team members...who insist on spraying their bodies with perfume/ body spray....by the time clock..enough is enough.  Its like walking into a could of funk...do that at home or outside.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 26, 2014)

SFTOnThree said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought flooded bathrooms was one of several incidents that could warrant closing a store temporarily.
> ...



Yeah it was dirty water


----------



## loser girl (Aug 26, 2014)

tgtguy said:


> To all my fellow team members...who insist on spraying their bodies with perfume/ body spray....by the time clock..enough is enough.  Its like walking into a could of funk...do that at home or outside.


And could you keep that stuff to a minimum.  I shouldn't be able to smell you before I see you.  Besides some people do have allergies and respiratory issues.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 26, 2014)

tgtguy said:


> To all my fellow team members...who insist on spraying their bodies with perfume/ body spray....by the time clock..enough is enough.  Its like walking into a could of funk...do that at home or outside.



This. Our locker area smells like a whore house when certain people work.


----------



## SFTOnThree (Aug 26, 2014)

From the perfume / body spray .... or certain team members 2nd job?


----------



## tgtguy (Aug 26, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> tgtguy said:
> 
> 
> > To all my fellow team members...who insist on spraying their bodies with perfume/ body spray....by the time clock..enough is enough.  Its like walking into a could of funk...do that at home or outside.
> ...


There is one lady in our store who always  sprays herself in some kind of fruity , coconut type stuff...so pretty much it smells like she had pina coladas and got bad gas from them..


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 26, 2014)

tgtguy said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > tgtguy said:
> ...



It's the worst when the TM was just outside having a smoke on their break and uses spray. The spray is never enough to cover the smoke smell, and the mixture of the two smells is awful. I can handle one or the other, but not both at the same time.


----------



## Interrobang (Aug 27, 2014)

To that one TL:
I basically super-zoned all the freezers and pfresh. Don't tell me "the zone was terrible" "and "unacceptable." What the hell kind of zone do you want?! Screw you.

To that other TL:
I'm happy you got promoted. If anyone deserves one, it's you. I absolutely loved working with you when I was in hardlines and you were my TL. I look forward to working when you're an LOD!


----------



## MissionStarlight (Aug 27, 2014)

TTOTM: Noooo! We had worked it out to you figuring out I don't like you. Let's go back to that. Newsflash: I still don't like you. I don't know how much clearer I can make this without causing an HR incident.

TTOTL: I'm going to miss you being one of the TLs for where I work. I hope your new team treats you right.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 27, 2014)

TTOETL:
There is a point in the night where the closing team becomes DONE, whether or not your arbitrary list has been completely checked out. You need to let a few things go and get us out earlier. It's no wonder no one likes you as an ETL. I really don't see you surviving 4th quarter without causing (another?) mass exodus of TMs or quitting, yourself.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 27, 2014)

TTOTM: please, I beg of you, just do your job. It isn't difficult, I promise. You've been doing it for several months now. When you are doing a return, and you have to punch in the dpci, and it comes up item not on file, then punch it in again...don't call me over to "figure it out." I promise you there is nothing to figure out. 

When another guest comes over to reload their virgin card (or was it verizon, I really don't remember or care) and you ask me how, and I tell you to scan it, don't stare at it after that and make me come back over there. Just finish out the transaction and move on.

And no, I don't have time to discuss every transaction with you...I have actual work to do.


----------



## PugMuffin (Aug 27, 2014)

To that one ETL: congratulations on the well-deserved promotion! You were a great mentor and you will be an awesome STL.


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 27, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> TTOTM: please, I beg of you, just do your job. It isn't difficult, I promise. You've been doing it for several months now. When you are doing a return, and you have to punch in the dpci, and it comes up item not on file, then punch it in again...don't call me over to "figure it out." I promise you there is nothing to figure out.
> 
> When another guest comes over to reload their virgin card (or was it verizon, I really don't remember or care) and you ask me how, and I tell you to scan it, don't stare at it after that and make me come back over there. Just finish out the transaction and move on.
> 
> And no, I don't have time to discuss every transaction with you...I have actual work to do.



Sounds like one of the ditzy blondes we have at our store. Our last APTL actually forbade she be put on the service desk again due to the amount of errors she made, but the dumbass GSTL kept putting her there anyway whenever the APTL wasn't in the building.

She's 18, is probably her first job, crashes a new vehicle every week or so it seems, and is just beyond stupid.


----------



## StackerMistress (Aug 28, 2014)

To that one SrTL:  Thank you soooo much for going to the backroom, into an aisle, and then calling me over the walkie to come from receiving and pull the box that you were literally standing right next to.  It's not like you know how to do it yourself, right?

Oh wait.  You do.


----------



## SFTOnThree (Aug 28, 2014)

To that one STL:  How frickin' hard is it to sign the $%$#%#$%$%# restroom checklists?


----------



## catrainer (Aug 28, 2014)

oath2order said:


> SFTOnThree said:
> 
> 
> > redeye58 said:
> ...


We still stayed open when every single toilet in the store was backed up! Then again, we have a burger king right across the street. We just used their bathroom. They don't care.


----------



## babytrees (Aug 28, 2014)

to those 2 team members who share a name….darlings, I am pretty sure you also share a brain. You both are really sweet though.
to my new team leads….um, TL#1 you are often unprofessional so it makes it really hard to take you seriously when you want us to. TL#2 you were in SL before becoming a team lead in another area….we shouldn't have to teach you as much as we are.
to most of the new softlines team I work with….you are awesome!! to the fake ones, I don't care if you don't like me just do the damn job.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Aug 29, 2014)

To TMs that show up more than 5 minutes early for your shift (before store open, especially), please stop. 
I hate babysitting the doors so you can come in early for no apparent reason.


----------



## ExhaustedCashier (Sep 3, 2014)

Ttotm: I swear to all that is fast fun and friendly that I will choke you if I get called at 7:30am on my day off because you can't be bothered to open.


----------



## Backroom81 (Sep 3, 2014)

TtoETL:  Don't tell my midshift "I don't know why you zoned that area, it's going to be destroyed by the time we close."

1.  It was almost 8 pm.  Yes, we were slammed, but his area was not going to be hit that hard by close.  That's exactly why he was told to zone it.
2.  It kills motivation to have leadership basically say you wasted your time in the way that you did.


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 3, 2014)

tto Etl... Thank you, for telling me what my Tl wanted me to do today...its not like I haven't done the same thing every non truck day for almost 18 years...I would had been lost without you telling me what to do...because I am totally incapable of doing my job on my own.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 3, 2014)

^Ya forgot to use the sarcasm font.


----------



## calimero (Sep 4, 2014)

To that FRO : 15 mn is only 15 mn! It is not 8 mn of you walking slowly to the break room then announcing you are on your 15 , then 15 mn in the break room , announcing that you are back on the floor( then go to the restroom) , going to guest service for reshop should not take another 10 mn , and you certainly don't need to go to FA and chat there!
Don't y get me started on your 30 mn lunch break!


----------



## Owl (Sep 4, 2014)

To that one TL: thank you for being a genuinely friendly, understanding leader. It's nice to know that someone in the store (finally!!) understands that market is a LOT to zone every night with all of the other stuff we have to do on top of that. Also, thank you for making sure people who are scheduled in consumables actually end up in consumables on your LOD nights. I love having the help. It's also nice to not be spoken to like a child once in a while. 

To the other TLs/ETLs: it's really hard to stay motivated to do a good zone when, no matter how much time and effort I spend on it, you'll just tell me it doesn't look good enough and I need to rewalk it (not happening btw). Either make sure there's enough coverage for such a difficult area or take what you get. I do my best, but there's just no way one person can get a perfect zone in market in that amount of time. Maybe if the store was closed. You all need to realize there is always a fairly constant stream of people shopping there (aka messing up my zone). I know this is true for some other areas, especially when it's busy, but think about how many people come in for one thing in another part of the store and decide to grab a few convenient groceries. While we're on the topic, try to consider all of the facings of every single product (like 10 for each kind of mac n cheese alone) and do the math about how many things I'm actually pulling forward every night. I notice none of you ever volunteer to help zone over there. Most of you do domestics or chemies. Or nothing at all. 

Also, I'm still not sure if the priority for most of you is a fast zone or a thorough zone. Pick, because you can't have both. /rant


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

To the BRTL, I come in yesterday to do battle with the 12pm CAF pulls and for the 2nd straight day, no walkies, no pdas, and holsters.  You get all bent out of shape that I don't have equipment and hesitantly give me your equipment.  I appreciate you making the sacrifice but can you do without the attitude?  I am a mere minion and this what I'm supposed to do when I get at Target.  I have no say in the matter.  Why not start coming down hard on your team members that stash PDAs and holsters in the backroom? 

And also, inventory is next week and you show me a marker and kinda dangle it in my face and ask "do you have a marker".  I'm like "no".  Instead of giving me the marker you tell me that I have to go up to clerical and ask some bubba ETL to get me one.  I am not going to do that.  Waste of time.  And I didn't even have time to do any inventory prep because I was pulling wonderful price change for 2 hours starting at 6pm.  Why don't you have a box of markers in the back?  Where are the deep back stickers?  Rubber bands?  The stupidity is astounding. 

It gets better.  I offer to stay late on the night before inventory because I'm only scheduled til 7pm and you say check with an ETL and see if it's okay.  Inventory is going to be an epic fail of epic fails.  However, Target has no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Sep 4, 2014)

TTOTM: How did you find CHRISTMAS stuff already? How? We haven't gotten any in!


----------



## canibedreamin (Sep 4, 2014)

MissionStarlight said:


> TTOTM: How did you find CHRISTMAS stuff already? How? We haven't gotten any in!


DTL was walking my store today discussing Christmas Alley. Everyone brace yourselves!!


----------



## V 42 (Sep 5, 2014)

Went back to my old store today to meet a friend for lunch, and apparently ten people have put in their two weeks. Not at all surprised...


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Christmas stuff already?


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 5, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> To the BRTL, I come in yesterday to do battle with the 12pm CAF pulls and for the 2nd straight day, no walkies, no pdas, and holsters.  You get all bent out of shape that I don't have equipment and hesitantly give me your equipment.  I appreciate you making the sacrifice but can you do without the attitude?  I am a mere minion and this what I'm supposed to do when I get at Target.  I have no say in the matter.  Why not start coming down hard on your team members that stash PDAs and holsters in the backroom?
> 
> And also, inventory is next week and you show me a marker and kinda dangle it in my face and ask "do you have a marker".  I'm like "no".  Instead of giving me the marker you tell me that I have to go up to clerical and ask some bubba ETL to get me one.  I am not going to do that.  Waste of time.  And I didn't even have time to do any inventory prep because I was pulling wonderful price change for 2 hours starting at 6pm.  Why don't you have a box of markers in the back?  Where are the deep back stickers?  Rubber bands?  The stupidity is astounding.
> 
> It gets better.  I offer to stay late on the night before inventory because I'm only scheduled til 7pm and you say check with an ETL and see if it's okay.  Inventory is going to be an epic fail of epic fails.  However, Target has no one to blame but themselves.


A couple months ago I asked my Tl,   I am only scheduled till noon, do you want me to stay later to help backstock.. His reply was well I mean I don't know you are going to have to go ask....( etl Log). I then said well can you ask her over the walkie , on channel two.. ( she never responded and this was two hours before I was suppose to leave ). he acted like how dare I even ask him to do this. ....so   I thought screw this...I am not going to jump through hoops....went up front to clock out the etl log said oh well  wait ...I was coming to find you....can you stay to help back stock. I smiled and said well when I  asked to stay and was never given an answer I took it as a no...and I did ask two hours ago.  I carried my hiney home.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

My team lead basically has the mentality of "if I get griped out and lectured out, I'm going to gripe you out and lecture you".  I don't know.  I've had 3 backroom team leads and I've gotten the impression from 2 of them they think I don't do anything in the backroom.  I just can't stand that attitude.  I am busting my butt for minion wages and nothing.  No "hey, I appreciate you staying til 10pm to pull 15 pallets of price change" or "thank you for making 2 bales yesterday" or "thank you for pulling 36 CAF batches on time at 5pm on a Sunday".  At my store, no team member would do those things in the backroom.  I just feel like Humphrey the Bear in that old Disney cartoon sometimes.  I have to clean all of the trash in forest while everyone else doesn't.  Yeah, I know it's retail and I shouldn't complain but I'm a human being.  I'm a person and I should be treated like a person.


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 5, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> My team lead basically has the mentality of "if I get griped out and lectured out, I'm going to gripe you out and lecture you".  I don't know.  I've had 3 backroom team leads and I've gotten the impression from 2 of them they think I don't do anything in the backroom.  I just can't stand that attitude.  I am busting my butt for minion wages and nothing.  No "hey, I appreciate you staying til 10pm to pull 15 pallets of price change" or "thank you for making 2 bales yesterday" or "thank you for pulling 36 CAF batches on time at 5pm on a Sunday".  At my store, no team member would do those things in the backroom.  I just feel like Humphrey the Bear in that old Disney cartoon sometimes.  I have to clean all of the trash in forest while everyone else doesn't.  Yeah, I know it's retail and I shouldn't complain but I'm a human being.  I'm a person and I should be treated like a person.[/QUOT\
> 
> I have days like that as well...where you feel like no matter what you do its never enough.  Spot has a way of making you feel that way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

I know I shouldn't let a stupid bad company like Target get to me.  I also know that I shouldn't care so much.  I wish I could be completely apathetic.  I'd say I'm maybe 10 to 15 percent apathetic at Target.  I'd love to get up to 50 percent but even though I hate this job, I have obligations and bills to deal with.


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 5, 2014)

I tend to be the same way. I worry about the backstock not getting done etc....its not pathetic that you care...shows you take your job seriously .


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 5, 2014)

If the TL isn't a senior TL, they may not know of there are any hours available to give out for people to stay late. Thus an ETL, or preferably the LOD who is in charge for the day hand out any extra hours as people ask (or as they ask based on need). Sometimes the LOD gives me the heads up to tell anyone who might be interested that there are hours available...but many times they don't. I cannot stand when people ask me as the GSA to go chase down the LOD to see if they can stay late. If they want the hours so badly, they can do the leg work themselves.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Sep 5, 2014)

canibedreamin said:


> MissionStarlight said:
> 
> 
> > TTOTM: How did you find CHRISTMAS stuff already? How? We haven't gotten any in!
> ...



NEVAR. You can take my soul but you can never take my Hallow'n away!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Lmao!


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 6, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> If the TL isn't a senior TL, they may not know of there are any hours available to give out for people to stay late. Thus an ETL, or preferably the LOD who is in charge for the day hand out any extra hours as people ask (or as they ask based on need). Sometimes the LOD gives me the heads up to tell anyone who might be interested that there are hours available...but many times they don't. I cannot stand when people ask me as the GSA to go chase down the LOD to see if they can stay late. If they want the hours so badly, they can do the leg work themselves.


Honestly, I feel that if I approach my Tl and ask hey, such and such isn't done may I stay longer....they should have no issue asking an lod .  Takes a few seconds to go over the walkie and ask...or hell ask the Lod where they are located and I will go ask them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

I just think it's funny how inventory is 3 days away and I can't even find one deep sticker or black marker in the backroom.  And trust me, I looked every possible place they would be.  I looked in receiving by the dock, the favorite hiding places, the fixture room, price change area, the area with the nets that hold the pull clips and nothing. 

And no, I'm not gonna go up to clerical and scramble to look for them while I'm pulling a full shopping cart of shite that was back stocked at 11am that I'm pulling at 12pm.  You're a leader.  You lead. 

From now on, if I know it's regurgitated back stock, it will stay as back stock.  It's pointless to put a green pull clip on it and push it to the line where team members will either say "hey this is flow team, I'm not working it" or "well I'm gonna work but it probably won't go out".  An hour later, maybe a handful of items were removed from it.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 6, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> I just think it's funny how inventory is 3 days away and I can't even find one deep sticker or black marker in the backroom.  And trust me, I looked every possible place they would be.  I looked in receiving by the dock, the favorite hiding places, the fixture room, price change area, the area with the nets that hold the pull clips and nothing.


----------



## Mugen (Sep 7, 2014)

TTOTM, I don't know who is doing this, but if the bathroom door is locked, there is a _prrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeettty_ good chance that it is occupied. Shaking the handle and knocking every 10 seconds will not magically unlock it. In fact, I may wash my hands three or four times, thoroughly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah, I can't stand that.  I hate being in the restroom in the backroom and having someone rattling on the handle and thinking that it's going to open for them when someone is in there.  Wait your turn or go to the front.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey at least you have a bathroom with a lock that works. Our TSC bathroom has a sign that's pretty much "Knock first please because the lock/handle that just got replaced doesn't seem to be working, FYI."


----------



## Interrobang (Sep 7, 2014)

TTOTM:
Thank you for your kindness. Today was not a good one, and I really appreciate you reaching out to me.


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 7, 2014)

To whoever, decides the prices on sale items....Why in the world would you put canned  cat food on sale...for only 4 cents off the normal price. Do you realize the amount of time it took to put all those signs ....not to mention someone had to sort them etc...all of that for 4cents off....


----------



## sher (Sep 7, 2014)

To the person who is in charge of msc men's socks, thank you for creating that sock with the ruler on it. It brought a funny dirty thought to my mind.. "Why would anyone need a ruler on a sock? .....ohhhh" and that's how it occurred in my head along with an image. Stupid and childish, but still, thanks for the gift of laughter. 

To that one TL, thank you for finally seeing my side of things. I feel like we're finally actually on the same team... For now.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 8, 2014)

To that one TM: If I hadn't seen what you did from my FA counter, I wouldn't have believed it. 
The SLTL & other SLTMs were looking for you since you didn't have a walkie so they called out over the walkie to anyone nearby to have you go to the FR. 
I saw what I THOUGHT was a child sitting at the bottom in the middle of a round rack texting (saw the screen glo). Imagine my surprise when the 'child' crawled out & it was YOU, looking around to see if anyone was watching as you pocketed your phone. WTF?!
The SLTL didn't believe it - at first - until AP pulled up video of that area. 
I'd love to be a fly on the wall for that convo.....


----------



## canibedreamin (Sep 8, 2014)

TTOT: You are arrogant, bossy, and catty. Stop acting like you are in charge of me. Your opinion of other TMs doesn't impress me. Quit complaining so much. There are plenty of other people who want a job more than you need one and would be happy to have YOURS. You're 17 and your back hurts so much you have to have a stool at the register? I'm mildly concerned you have a degenerative disease with all the complaints you have. Maybe you should get that checked out. Then again, maybe you should just stfu and do your job.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2014)

To the backroom opener, please look at your schedule every week.  It's not my responsibility to tell you what time you're leaving.  Just because you're *usually* scheduled 6am to 230pm does not mean you are always scheduled 6am to 230pm.  You are scheduled 6am to 2pm this week.  Don't just assume that you're working 6am to 230pm every week.  Sometimes, cuts are made from week to week.  Be an adult and check the schedule every week.  And when I ask you if you're leaving at 2pm or 230pm and it's 130pm, don't wait until 2pm to go up to clerical and look at the schedule and then come back, and be like "I'm leaving at 2pm".  Have you ever heard of EHR and mytime and did you know that you can use that on any computer at Target(well most of the computers)?  Be an adult and check your schedule every week. 
If only I was in charge of the backroom, you would freakin' hate me.


----------



## SFTOnThree (Sep 9, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> ^Ya forgot to use the sarcasm font.


I love the sarcasm font


----------



## SFTOnThree (Sep 9, 2014)

Circle9 said:


> Hey at least you have a bathroom with a lock that works. Our TSC bathroom has a sign that's pretty much "Knock first please because the lock/handle that just got replaced doesn't seem to be working, FYI."


Have you put in a MySupport Service Request for your SFT?


----------



## SFTOnThree (Sep 9, 2014)

TTOTM:  Yes, I am a leader in the building.  No, you may not hand the guest your pissed off over to me to deal with..... that is all.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 9, 2014)

SFTOnThree said:


> Circle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey at least you have a bathroom with a lock that works. Our TSC bathroom has a sign that's pretty much "Knock first please because the lock/handle that just got replaced doesn't seem to be working, FYI."
> ...



That's way above my pay grade, but I'm assuming top people are working on it as we speak.


----------



## SFTOnThree (Sep 9, 2014)

Circle9 said:


> SFTOnThree said:
> 
> 
> > Circle9 said:
> ...


Don't be to sure.  Ask a leader to put it in, or ask your SFT to show you how.  We love getting service requests, and ANY team member can fill one out.  Without a service request, we can't order parts or do work on anything in the store, and there are times that we forget about stuff that has been broken for a while.  Service requests are the way to get stuffed fixed!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2014)

I've asked SFT to show me how to put in a service request for years and he refuses to do it.  I don't really care about service requests anymore.  If some dummy from the flow team or backroom team breaks the crown or steals a fuse from the wave(yes that has happened at the abomination of a store where I work), tough dung.  I'm not gonna stress out over that crap.  If it's broke, your problem.  Not mine.  I will use a ladder if necessary or just say " it we'll do it live, radio edit it we'll do it live, I'll write it and we'll do it live, radio edit thing sucks".


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Sep 9, 2014)

TTOTM you've worked here for what six or nine months and you've already been to talent day. You are going to be the fourth quarter TL over toys and sporting goods. How? Why? I just don't get it. You suck at leading the zone because no one can ever find you. Texting on the SF is supposed to be a no-no. Also, the questions you ask on the walkie really make me wonder... 
"Do we have layaway?"
"Do we have slip covers for furniture?"
And my favorite,
"Do we have fish, like, um, pet fish?"
Seriously?
It's going to be interesting cause you call out about once a week. smh...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Circle9 said:


> Hey at least you have a bathroom with a lock that works. Our TSC bathroom has a sign that's pretty much "Knock first please because the lock/handle that just got replaced doesn't seem to be working, FYI."


Sft3, I have done a workbench request for the lock at tsc restroom needs to be fixed, please.


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 10, 2014)

TTOTM: You're not so bad, but I'm still not overly thrilled that I am being asked to train you to do a position I applied for and did not get. Apparently I don't know the job well enough to do it, but I know it well enough to train you do it despite you having absolutely zero retail experience. Totally makes sense. Or at least our dumbass ETL-HR thinks so.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 10, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> TTOTM: You're not so bad, but I'm still not overly thrilled that I am being asked to train you to do a position I applied for and did not get. Apparently I don't know the job well enough to do it, but I know it well enough to train you do it despite you having absolutely zero retail experience. Totally makes sense. Or at least our dumbass ETL-HR thinks so.



I thought the GSTL still wanted to train you for GSA?


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 10, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > TTOTM: You're not so bad, but I'm still not overly thrilled that I am being asked to train you to do a position I applied for and did not get. Apparently I don't know the job well enough to do it, but I know it well enough to train you do it despite you having absolutely zero retail experience. Totally makes sense. Or at least our dumbass ETL-HR thinks so.
> ...



He seems to be doing so, but no one else is the store seems to really be on board with it, and it's hard for him to find time to do so since my hours aren't being scheduled as training hours, just him trying to do so while I am scheduled as a cashier, which doesn't work very well since we rarely are slow enough to have one more cashier than needed unless they're actually scheduled as training hours.

Tonight I closed with the GSTL and the new GSA, and the GSTL had me do most of the new GSA's training.

The one long-standing GSA that I get along with the best advised yesterday that she thought it was in my best interest to bypass the ETL-HR and keep pestering the one HRTM/Trainer we have that does the scheduling, reminding her that I was still interested so she'd schedule me for GSA training.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 10, 2014)

Ugh. The HRTM might not having training hours to devote to that if your ETL isn't on board with it, though...because those training hours have to be pulled from somewhere.

I hate this entire situation for you. And I tell you, the crap you put up with as a GSA is generally ten times worse than this...so if you are fine with this, you might be okay with the extra crap for an extra 50 cents/hour.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 10, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> TTOTM: I'm still not overly thrilled that I am being asked to train you to do a position I applied for and did not get. Apparently I don't know the job well enough to do it, but I know it well enough to train you do it despite you having absolutely zero retail experience. Totally makes sense. Or at least our dumbass ETL-HR thinks so.


My world for 5 yrs.
I feel for ya....


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2014)

We'll do it live!


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Sep 10, 2014)

TTOTM: If you're done at the register, TURN OFF YOUR LIGHT. And don't give me an attitude when I turn it off for you -- you were nowhere to be found.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Sep 11, 2014)

To the TLs and ETLs on earlier today: thank you soooo much for leaving me the only team member on the floor who could answer any calls, backups, assist guests, etc. For hours. That was super great. One team, one dream, amirite? And thanks for never answering a single call for me. That was nice of you. Really gave me a chance to shine. /sarcasm

TTOTM: I know you're only allowed to do CAFs but you do such a great job at them. I know the ETLs and TLs never give you the recognition you deserve and that's a shame.

To the GSTL: You are sincerely the best for refusing to call me up again for over an hour when you heard I was the only one on the floor. It let me actually complete a few tasks so I could set the night crew up right.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 11, 2014)

You forgot the sarcasm font.


----------



## calimero (Sep 12, 2014)

To that sr tl, thanks for buying us lunch today ,we have been working our butts off on the adjacency for the past few
Weeks...., with the wrong fixtures, not enough products, too much clearance and not enough hours! 
And of course covering FRO breaks and backups....


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Sep 12, 2014)

TTOTM is there any way you can stop making your voice go high at the end of every sentence? You sound like you are talking to a two year old. So condescending...


----------



## tarZHAYnotTarGET (Sep 12, 2014)

To that CTL.

I don't normally work in market, but the one day I do, I busted my ass to get as many vehicles pushed out as I could because your team was way behind. At the end of the day, you act ungrateful because I didn't get absolutely everything done? See just how hard I try the next time. The problem isn't that we don't work hard enough, it's that we don't get enough hours! Any time I tell the ETLs, it falls on deaf ears. Maybe you could ask them?
Also, don't ask "Have you ever done x before?" in such a condescending way. I probably have, but we're constantly changing some of our processes, and perhaps this is one that I haven't done in a while.


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 12, 2014)

To my stl. I am constantly amazed that you are able to get through the front door with the huge ego of yours. I still have yet to see why you think your leadership skills are so great  . Oh, and  the other etls, srtls, tls, you fight for a spot on your ass to kiss when you are in the store....while you were gone earlier this week...most of them talked crap about you.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 12, 2014)

BullseyeBabe said:


> TTOTM is there any way you can stop making your voice go high at the end of every sentence? You sound like you are talking to a two year old. So condescending...




We had an ETL that did this all the time.
It drove the team absolutely nuts.
Most of the people knew she wasn't doing it on purpose or to be insulting but they hated talking to her because of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

To the two backroom team members that stayed 3 hours past schedule to back stock today and yesterday's trucks, I have mixed feelings about what you did.  On one hand, you back stocked a ton of shite while at the same time, the 1pm, 2pm, and 3pm CAF pulls were huge because I pulled a lot of the shite that you just back stocked.  I also smirked when I put all of the health and beauty crap that you probably back stocked before noon in a backstock cart and you were like "maybe you should push that to the line".  Silly gooses, so naïve.  Thanks for giving me more work.  At least, I stayed busy which made the day go by fast. 

To the human being or demon spawn or even Satan that created the flaw in RF apps that makes back stocking in only STO makes you pull pretty much anything that was just back stocked the hour before, if I only had a time machine or the ability to control and manipulate time.  If that was possible, you would be at my mercy. 
I'd probably go to the moment right before you were working on RF apps and knew that if you only back stock in STO that will create bogus CAF batches and pulls, and say "hey, there's been a family emergency, I need you to come with me immediately". 
Flash forward, and we would both go to the day that you were conceived and we would probably be in public and I would point out your mother to you in the crowd and say "hey, that's your mother right there, if I interfere or cause anyone else to interfere with her routine(that originally didn't) on this day, there is a high chance that you will cease to exist".
I will finish with "if you want to keep living and exist, you will fix the flaw in RF apps immediately, and please don't tempt me" .

Yeah, I kinda ripped off the movies Looper and About Time but in this day and age, Hollywood is very limited when it comes to original ideas. 

I should be a tv show or movie writer.  One can dream.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Sep 13, 2014)

To that one team member:

Stop asking me to do your job. Every day, you ask for a favor, and really, it's just a part of your job. I've got my own job to do, and I don't have time for more "favors". 

To that other team member:

Stop mumbling. I can't understand a word out of your mouth. Also, put your guages back in your ears. The empty lobe holes flopping around are gross. 

To that other other team member:

Get my name right. I've been here for a year, I see you nearly every day, and you haven't gotten my name right once. I correct you every single time, but you seem incapable of retaining that small bit of information. Hell, even people in the back room I rarely interact with know my name. What's your problem?


----------



## Interrobang (Sep 13, 2014)

TTOTM:
Your locker stinks like a dirty baby diaper and rotten potatoes. For fuck's sake, clean it out!

(Is there someone I can talk to that can take care of this? I can't pinpoint which locker it's coming from and I have no idea which team member is using it. The stench is driving me crazy.)


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 13, 2014)

HardlinesAtHeart said:


> TTOTM:
> Your locker stinks like a dirty baby diaper and rotten potatoes. For fuck's sake, clean it out!
> 
> (Is there someone I can talk to that can take care of this? I can't pinpoint which locker it's coming from and I have no idea which team member is using it. The stench is driving me crazy.)



At my store, HR is in charge of anything locker-related. Talk to HR about it and let them know you're concerned about a potential health code violation.


----------



## ClearanceMaster (Sep 14, 2014)

TTOTM:

Please please please please PLEASE, stop with the attitude problems. What you are saying out loud, is probably what me and our TL are thinking, but you can't complain about it on the sales floor in front of guests. And you cant mumble about a guest when they are standing 10 feet from me and you. Save it for later. I don't want to have to report you or anything, because you are a huge step up from the last TM i was stuck with.. but I also don't want to get in trouble because of your mouth.


----------



## canibedreamin (Sep 15, 2014)

To ALL the TM's that stand around and talk when there are no guests... are you not capable of multitasking? Please learn to zone and talk at the same time. Here - I'll even show you how to do it.


----------



## queencat (Sep 15, 2014)

TTOTM, thanks for being chill as fuck.


----------



## NoRedCards (Sep 15, 2014)

TTOTM in HR - what the hell were you thinking scheduling someone for their first day in the BR at 12 o'clock on Sunday.....when we were already shorthanded.....and the person you assigned to train them wasn't even on the schedule.......leaving the poor guy to listen to me try to describe what to do while I was running trying to get things done because....

To my TL - you are usually helpful, and listen when I ask for help, thanks for being a butthead and deciding you were too busy doing other things to lend a hand when we are telling you we are way being on pulls. I hope they come after you for the batches that rolled.....


----------



## StackerMistress (Sep 15, 2014)

To the morning team.

I hate you.

Love,
The Closer.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 16, 2014)

canibedreamin said:


> To ALL the TM's that stand around and talk when there are no guests... are you not capable of multitasking? Please learn to zone and talk at the same time. Here - I'll even show you how to do it.



This. *cough* Softlines! *cough*


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

To the person responsible for programming RF apps particularly STO and SUBT and making using STO when backstocking during the CAF pulls a living hell, you're a piece of crap and I will slap you if we ever meet.


----------



## dabeastfromtheeast (Sep 16, 2014)

To that one 6'6 TM who leaves a three foot gap between the 'top' of your walls and the trailer ceiling: No! Bad! *Beast spritzes TM with a spray bottle of water*

To that one new hire who's running at 120% productivity, has their trailer door lanes looking better than Kate Upton, and is loading other guys trailers because you're 'bored': Keep it up. You're gonna go far in this place, kid.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 16, 2014)

dabeastfromtheeast said:


> To that one 6'6 TM who leaves a three foot gap between the 'top' of your walls and the trailer ceiling: No! Bad! *Beast spritzes TM with a spray bottle of water*.



You got Lunker working in your DC?


----------



## Frizzo the Clown (Sep 16, 2014)

To that one TL: I don't care how long you've been at Target and how long you've been a TL, I don't work for you. You have no people skills, and you're obviously not used to someone telling you no. If you talk to me again like I'm your little bitch, I'll probably cut you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

To the Monday thru Friday backroom opener, you are such a baby.  I ask you what time are you leaving today and you refuse to answer me.  You have done this before and I will never understand the attitude you have.  I know I'm a grumpy prick but I only ask because once you leave, my workload increases.  I want to plan ahead, dummy.  You're such an immature baby.  I feel sorry for you.  I mean you have the emotional state and maturity of a 13 year old girl.  You are a baby boomer for crying out loud.  Act your age.  Such a baby.  It doesn't matter.  I just won't ask anymore.  If I want to know, I'll look at the schedule. Just be thankful that I'm not the backroom team lead. I would make you use the crown and make bales, cry baby.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 16, 2014)

TTOTM: Because you NCNS'd today, I got to pull a 10-hr shift at FA. 
When our TL called (since HR doesn't any more), you said you 'felt sick' but your FB pics of you with your friends at the bar told a different story.
Good news is that I won't have to hustle any more hrs this week; I'll make my 40.
Thanks for that.


----------



## IhaveaDream (Sep 17, 2014)

TTOTM: Thank you for finally backstocking that freezer.... oh wait that was me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

Backstocking and freezer in the same sentence?  Where is this place that you speak of?


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 17, 2014)

"Backstocking that freezer." I assume he means the portable freezers they sell, not backstocking food in the freezer.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Sep 17, 2014)

To that ETL: Ehehehehe. I'm crossing everything I got the DTL went into our backroom. Maybe if you weren't such a hardass we'd have warned you.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 17, 2014)

HardlinesAtHeart said:


> TTOTM:
> Your locker stinks like a dirty baby diaper and rotten potatoes. For fuck's sake, clean it out!
> 
> (Is there someone I can talk to that can take care of this? I can't pinpoint which locker it's coming from and I have no idea which team member is using it. The stench is driving me crazy.)


Don't they automatically open after 12 hours? Or do you have the keyed ones? We have people who will leave drinks in them (unlocked) and they never get cleaned out. I found a couple of Starbucks drinks in one not too long ago that had solidified  And people wonder why we have ants in the locker area


----------



## Interrobang (Sep 17, 2014)

tgtcpht said:


> HardlinesAtHeart said:
> 
> 
> > TTOTM:
> ...



We have the keyed ones. 

I physically shuddered at the thought of solidified drinks.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 18, 2014)

To that one cashier: you've probably been at the store longer than it's been here...I think the store was built around you. Thus, you should be able to figure out a few things without calling me over. For example: when a guest has a coupon for $5 off of a $35 home furnishings purchase (or something like that) and the item the guest picked out is $34.98, please don't call me over to ask me what to do. Just take the coupon and let's all move on with life. Ain't nobody got time to quibble over two cents!


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 18, 2014)

But, ma'am, $34.98 isn't $35.00, and this whole override idea requires critical thinking. You know I don't like critical thinking, when I do that it hurts. I don't like it when my brain hurts.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 18, 2014)

Dear Cashier: I would love to know what your logic was in calling up a TM for a carryout, _before_ starting the RedCard signup spiel. Did you think I had nothing better to do than to stand there and wait while you go on and on about RedCards before, during and after signing them up for one? While backup cashiering (both as something to do and because the lines were growing) and trying to pay attention to how far along in the process you were so I could do the actual damn carryout. Because no, I had a lot to do today and not enough time to do it, even before that happened.  But hey, congrats on getting another RedCard today!

Dear Visitors: Thank you for not coming by and asking me how the new process is going. I don't think I could have given an answer that wasn't crazed laughter or blank stares.

Dear TL: Thanks for coming by to talk with me about the visit and seeing what we could do to make things better. I know I should be communicating this stuff more and I'll be working on that.


----------



## WinterRose (Sep 18, 2014)

TTOTM: where was your conscience when you were the only one with full hours last year while the rest of your team mates need to work in other workcenter to make 40 hours? Where was it when you use signing hours for your workcenter but talk against me when our leader gives me our workcenter's hours? I already talked to our keader but she insist that if I finish with my workload early, I should  come and help the team out hence the hours that she gave me. That"s only 3 days a week!

TTOETL: Thank you so much for showing me how great a leader you are by walking away when you saw me walking towards you. I was trying to help out in your department! *smh*


----------



## StackerMistress (Sep 19, 2014)

"I don't know why he had to yell at me for always complaining about backstocking softlines... you know I never complain about it, I just keep my mouth shut and do it, right?"

You literally complain about it EVERY. SINGLE. SHIFT.  To EVERY. SINGLE. PERSON.


----------



## calimero (Sep 19, 2014)

To that tm at guest service ( one or more) : how the hell do you accept a Kmart shirt, a Walmart pair of pants , used garments, nike shoes ...etc...
Maybe you just don't care!!!


----------



## MissionStarlight (Sep 19, 2014)

calimero said:


> To that tm at guest service ( one or more) : how the hell do you accept a Kmart shirt, a Walmart pair of pants , used garments, nike shoes ...etc...
> Maybe you just don't care!!!



We recently had someone accept a backpack with a NAME WRITTEN IN IT. First and last in sharpie. We sent it back and dumped in the defectives box with a note and _another, separate GSA sent it back out_. Unfortunately we have had flow helping with reshop if they finish their stuff early and guess what went out again?

Craziest part is a freaking guest actually bought it when we offered her a 15% discount on it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2014)

To the backroom team members that made me pull stuff they had just back stocked in dairy for the 12pm and 1pm, you guys suck.  Instead of creating more work for me, why didn't you lazy asses try to clean up line by removing the pallets on the front side of the line?  Why do you and flow just leave empty or full pallets of who knows what on the front side of the line?  The front side of the line is for pulls.  Dummy bears, bouncing there and there and everywhere. They are the dummy bears.  They are the dummy bears.  Oh and I thought it was cute how you put pull clips on the stuff that I pulled in dairy.  Before I went to dairy, I got a shopping cart and a back stock clip. No sense in putting a pull clip on it since the stuff I pulled is back stock.  I also love your whole "I'm a man, I'm 40" attitude while I was pulling the regurgitated back stock. Like me doing that was putting you out or something.


----------



## sigma7 (Sep 19, 2014)

I still say something is completely wrong with your accumulator/process if you are pulling that much stuff for the 11s. I mean, we'll have some stuff that won't go out, but most of our cafs almost entirely go out no matter when they were pulled. 11s are usually the ones that might have a lot of backstock, otherwise it's just a piece here and there. And even the 11s usually totally go out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2014)

The 12s are always the worst.  I have no idea what the problem is.  We always have tons of back stock everywhere.


----------



## queencat (Sep 19, 2014)

TTOTM who got 20 red cards in a week,

How.


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 20, 2014)

queencat said:


> TTOTM who got 20 red cards in a week,
> 
> How.



Take "No" as a maybe.

Would you like to enroll for a Target Red Card Today?

No.

Okay, but if you ever change your mind you just need to bring in a blank check, and it will come out of your checking account, so there'll be no interest, fees, or credit check. It's just the same as paying with your normal debit card except you'll save 5% off every purchase, and have 1% of every purchase go back to a school of your choosing.

Also, if you ever shop online you'll get free shipping on all online purchases in addition to the usual benefits for online purchases, and it's even good at the starbucks in our store as well if you are a coffee drinker.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2014)

queencat said:


> TTOTM who got 20 red cards in a week,
> 
> How.



Ttotm in my store who has a habit of grtting 3-5 a day

How has Target not given you a raise to $20 an hour you're just a cashier and if you're getting that many redcards you deserve it


----------



## queencat (Sep 20, 2014)

oath2order said:


> queencat said:
> 
> 
> > TTOTM who got 20 red cards in a week,
> ...



Scratch that I just remembered that cashier got 9 today that weren't counted on the board so it was 29 for the week. The GSA joked if Target gave raises based on Redcards they'd be paying her a million dollars a week.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 20, 2014)

Which sucks because pretty much the only metric that Target seems to care about is on those who make the least amount of money possible. How in the hell is that even right?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2014)

To the b-word flow team member that chewed my butt off because I was pulling stuff that you continued to back stock the wrong way, you're an idiot and annoying as hell.  I have 60 minuets to pull CAF pulls.  I don't have time every freaking hour to toggle between RF apps in both the CAF batches and STO and SUBT app.  I mean seriously, learn how to back stock the right way or get the fudge out.  And if this is such a problem for you, go talk to the STL about me and see how that goes. 

There is a way that this won't happen.  You're gonna have to step up, swallow some of your pride, and make a sacrifice.

At 2pm, I had about 35 different DPCIs to pull in both the MEAT and MTCL batches in the CAFs.
I was smart and saved those for last.  It took me 20 minutes to pull them and back stock them the right way.
The 2pm CAF pulls were the last big meat pulls of the day because you weren't in meat messing shit up.  And I also fixed your mistake. 
Oh, I also loved you basically said you were going to tattle tell on me too. 
You're just mad that you come in 6am or 7am now and have to deal with guests and also don't get your extra dollar anymore.
I am honestly thrilled every day that is not an FDC day because I likely won't have to deal with you bitching to me about pulling everything you just back stocked the wrong way.  I am also thrilled on FDC days when you leave at around 3pmish. 
When I get in the backroom, I'm saying in my head "just a few more hours and flow team will be gone". 

 People like you are why I hate working at Target.  Be glad I'm not in charge. 

Oh and you know how you were bitching about the meat freezer being all messy.  Well guess what?  I back stocked everything in there tonight before I left.  How do you like that?  Seriously, STFU.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Sep 21, 2014)

TTOTM: Why why why why WHY would you pull backstock out of a PTM aisle? WHHHHHY? You were _just doing ad set_. You had one job. One! How did you mess up _so bad_? Ugh.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Sep 21, 2014)

To that one ETL:

I'm sad to hear that you're leaving. You are very energetic and you help keep us on flow team motivated without resorting to threats and without copping a nasty attitude. You trust your flow team, and let them work independently in whatever way suits them best as long as they get the job done right. The degree of respect you've shown me and the rest of the team is refreshing, especially considering our last two ETLs treated us like complete shit. I know I speak for the whole team when I say that you will be missed, and we wish you luck and happiness in the future.  Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2014)

To the team lead that coached me because I asked a backroom team member what time they were leaving, are you kidding me? 

I mean what the hail?  Are we in the 3rd grade here?  And then you said it's none of my business.  Of course, it's business.  It affects my workload.  My workload doubles as soon as my helper leaves.  I need to know what time the helper is leaving so I can plan and ahead and be efficient.  And no, I'm not going to look at the schedule because hours are always changing.  If I come in at noon, and my helper who usually leaves around 230pm comes up to me and at like 130pm and says "hey, I'm leaving early now", that's very unprofessional and rude.  Why not have some common courtesy and come to me earlier and say "hey, I am letting you that I will be leaving early today and this is the time I will be leaving"? 

And another thing, if I get lectured for asking a question to a team member, why don't you lecture the back room team member that left 15 minutes early today and did not help me finish the grocery side of the 5pm CAF pulls?  I mean, this guy walks past me and says" hey, I'm going to take a break and then clock out" and I reply with "well, have a good one".  I hate when team members do that.

If you're gonna do that, just clock out early and the fudge out of the store.  That is so rude and unprofessional. 

I swear I work in one of the worst back rooms at a Target in America.  Just terrible.  Awful management and completely incompetent. 

One last thing, this was my reaction in my head when I was getting lectured for asking a team member what time they were leaving


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 21, 2014)

To the opening LOD: If the STL was willing to extend shifts despite this month being horrible for hours, there's no reason why you couldn't call in one or two people to help push the late FDC truck. They were still pushing when I arrived in the *evening*.

To the closing softlines team: There were two people scheduled in hardlines. One was pushing FDC and I was back-up cashing. There were probably four or five of you and only one of you could be bothered respond to back-up instead of chatting along the wall of RTW? Shame on all of you. If it were up to me, you would each get one 5:45 cashing shift on the next schedule.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Sep 21, 2014)

To that TM at another store:
Learn how DPCIs work and listen to the guest when they are asking for a DIFFERENT SIZE of an item! Also, maybe *you* should have called my store instead of having the guest do it, to try and find the TM from my store that called yours to put the item on hold that you people apparently never looked for!
I swear, this store is so bad about not actually looking for items when we ask them to put it on hold as well as sending guests our way without calling us to confirm that we have the item. I get that our stores are less than 15 minutes apart, but what the hell?


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 22, 2014)

Softlines Ninja said:


> To that TM at another store:
> Learn how DPCIs work and listen to the guest when they are asking for a DIFFERENT SIZE of an item! Also, maybe *you* should have called my store instead of having the guest do it, to try and find the TM from my store that called yours to put the item on hold that you people apparently never looked for!
> I swear, this store is so bad about not actually looking for items when we ask them to put it on hold as well as sending guests our way without calling us to confirm that we have the item. I get that our stores are less than 15 minutes apart, but what the hell?



To be fair, not all sized items use the same pattern of DPCIs (at least not for softlines, hardlines is pretty consistent). However, this information can be found in Item Locate on any register.


----------



## sher (Sep 22, 2014)

To the big wig in charge of how many hours we get, thanks for so many days off. Those 30-40 hour weeks were starting to ruin my life. My bills were all paid, but eh, this 15 hour thing is better, somehow, so thanks!

To the tm who said the store closest to us was "so bad" "gross" "dirty" and "disgusting" whyyy are you so loyal to this store? Our store sucks and it's okay to acknowledge it. Also, that other store is clean and the zone is fucking impeccable. I was amazed and impressed and jealous. In that moment when I walked in, I understood why some people Stan for Target. Of course they can't possibly Stan for my store, but that store was worthy! I walked in and just on the first side, I saw more team members on the floor than our store has for the entire salesfloor during the day.

To the etl log, come on, man. I get that you want your flow team to be faster and what not, but they're working 4 hour shifts first of all. Second, when they're just dumping things willy nilly and not backstocking, dayside has to fix it in order to get our work done. And, we only have 4-5.5 hour shifts, too!! We don't have time for this shit. Stop the madness. If there's 3 of them in one area, at least one of them should have a pda. They're not good at guessing... or reading labels. 
Backstory: the baby gondolas are always just.. no. I always have to backstock and zone when they leave. Or attempt to in my short shifts. But lately, even the hanging clothes are nuts. There's a million of all the baby circo graphic Ts and I found multiple groups of about 5-7 of some of the t-shirts spread throughout the toddler area. I've been finding rtw in active, girls in rtw, rtw in girls, etc. etc. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Sep 22, 2014)

re: red card rockstar.  They might be getting RCs but I'd bet money that their survey scores are in the toilet.


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 22, 2014)

Jill of All Trades said:


> re: red card rockstar.  They might be getting RCs but I'd bet money that their survey scores are in the toilet.



Always wondered, what's considered "good" survey scores at other stores?

Average week I get 12-15 survey responses, never had a negative, but do get probably a neutral every two weeks or so. I never ask guests to fill out the survey whereas our GSTL is constantly badgering guests to tell Target he's "Super Awesome". Amusingly I always have more surveys filled out than he does. I know I usually get the most of anyone at our store, but I imagine that's just because I work at the service desk more than anyone else and have no idea how our #'s compare to other stores.


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 22, 2014)

To the 2 tm's that went over the TL and ETL to STL because you weren't being asked to stay or work on a non truck day to finish truck. Even after complaining you still never stay. People that stay are asked to come in the next day. Phone calls will not be made to you when enough people volunteer. Shut the fuck up!


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 23, 2014)

To that one cashier who has probably been here longer than the store has been in existence:

So a newish cashier hopped on your register while you were on lunch. Seriously...she just came in for the day, she didn't know you were on that register...and you still had 20 minutes left of your lunch! I'm fairly certain yelling at her was unnecessary. You don't own the register. Get over yourself!


----------



## StackerMistress (Sep 23, 2014)

To whomever did this...


----------



## SoftlinesSquirrel (Sep 23, 2014)

To that former team member who was seasonal last year. Please excuse me while I stifle my laughter when you asked if we were hiring yet for seasonal.


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 23, 2014)

SoftlinesSquirrel said:


> To that former team member who was seasonal last year. Please excuse me while I stifle my laughter when you asked if we were hiring yet for seasonal.



That bad?


----------



## Dying Sun (Sep 24, 2014)

to the starbucks girls. Fuck you Fuck you Fuck you all, you lazy worthless zits of the ass of society please accept these Glocks with one round each, form a big circle and on my count cap the person standing to the right.


----------



## SoftlinesSquirrel (Sep 24, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> SoftlinesSquirrel said:
> 
> 
> > To that former team member who was seasonal last year. Please excuse me while I stifle my laughter when you asked if we were hiring yet for seasonal.
> ...



They were only a teen in high school which explains the no wok ethnic and the fascination to stand around and gossip with any friends. Last straw was when they were found loafing around in household and told to go home then and there. Not long after that they were banished into the land of cashiering for the rest of their tenure before being let go.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 24, 2014)

Dear Softlines: please put the right size shirt in the right place.Getting real tired of doing your zoning for you before I can start researching.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 24, 2014)

Circle9 said:


> Dear Softlines: please put the right size shirt in the right place.Getting real tired of doing your zoning for you before I can start researching.



Dear Softlines: Please do work at all, let alone zoning your assigned areas and responding to back-up. Getting real tired of seeing you chit-chatting at the fitting room and on the back walls when all of hardlines spends 3/4 of our shifts at the lanes and your side of the store looks worse than ours.


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 24, 2014)

TTOTM: woman's shoes buy 1 get 2nd pair 50 percent off. It was a shit show over there Monday. Today I had 2 flats of shoes off the truck. Was not looking forward to pushing them, at all. Someone did a super zone. Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 24, 2014)

Dying Sun said:


> to the starbucks girls. Fuck you Fuck you Fuck you all, you lazy worthless zits of the ass of society please accept these Glocks with one round each, form a big circle and on my count cap the person standing to the right.


WTF?!


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 24, 2014)

Dying Sun said:


> to the starbucks girls. Fuck you Fuck you Fuck you all, you lazy worthless zits of the ass of society please accept these Glocks with one round each, form a big circle and on my count cap the person standing to the right.



What the hell is your problem!


----------



## IHeartCarts (Sep 24, 2014)

the girls at Starbucks it looks like


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 24, 2014)

Dying Sun said:


> to the starbucks girls. Fuck you Fuck you Fuck you all, you lazy worthless zits of the ass of society please accept these Glocks with one round each, form a big circle and on my count cap the person standing to the right.


Sounds like somebody was served decaf instead of regular coffee. But seriously, what the hell?


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 24, 2014)

To the LODs who keep signing off on this one TM to take hours: stop it. There is a reason this person is only scheduled 10 hours a week. Half the time they don't show up, and the other half of the time they are late and spend most of their shift doing nothing. Nobody understands how they got past their 90 days, and the SrTL and hr are in cahoots to give them as few hours as possible to minimize the damage and hopefully get them to quit. So stop allowing them to pick up hours until this issue gets fixed!


----------



## ExhaustedCashier (Sep 25, 2014)

calimero said:


> To that tm at guest service ( one or more) : how the hell do you accept a Kmart shirt, a Walmart pair of pants , used garments, nike shoes ...etc...
> Maybe you just don't care!!!



This wouldn't happen in my store, but it's probably because of your etl-ge or gstl making them take it.


----------



## Producer (Sep 25, 2014)

StackerMistress said:


> To whomever did this...


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2014)

AP Story

Young lady, 20s I'd say, was a little shady in cosmetics. Undercover AP TM was nearby, told him. I went to the backroom, did some backstock, and walked out doors near receiving back on the floor, saw him spying on her put the stuff in her bags in pets, talked with ETL-AP doing a PCV nearby, and then went back to cosmetics where the TM in health, Boots vendor and I watch him stop the guest from leaving.

It got very awkward though when he grabbed the guest when she almost walked out because the other guests thought he was harassing her and I swear this one old guy was about to interfere and so I just walked up and I'm like "no, no, he works here".

My favorite part was having to step outside to pick up the item that dropped out of her bag during the whole thing and I got to go into the AP office with a huge grin like "HERE'S SOMETHING THAT GOT DROPPED"

On a side note, the thief lady was stealing the Alba Body Scrub and I'm like "bitch people love this and I can't keep it in stock, it's for paying people gtfo"

Total recovery was over $110, that's all I know.


----------



## consume (Sep 26, 2014)

When you do you're job and work hard, we want to make you better.


----------



## calimero (Sep 26, 2014)

To all the tm : if a certain sr gstl is in , please turn down your walkie to the lowest setting , or change channel ...
We can't stand hearing her speech every 30 mn about redcards and it's benefit ... She is loud , obnoxious and her fake laugh is grating our last nerves ...
Even our srtl threw her walkie across the floor today ...


----------



## Dying Sun (Sep 27, 2014)

my apologies everyone that post was uncalled for I will admit however in my defense when you have three girls all standing around in starbucks for seven hours vs one guy in café for twelve and the starbucks girls decide to rat you out to the lod for not doing THIER dishes and making their whips and frap base when they have no guests for at least an hour if not more you can see how that would grate on a guy. and this is a constant thing I might add the SB TL refuses to do anything to them.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 27, 2014)

*me bitch-slaps the SB girls before dragging them by the hair off to the walk-in*

*emerge later with an empty bottle of degreaser*


----------



## SFTOnThree (Sep 28, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> *me bitch-slaps the SB girls before dragging them by the hair off to the walk-in*
> 
> *emerge later with an empty bottle of degreaser*


Oh no, not the degreaser <in my best Leonard Hofstadter voice>


----------



## MissionStarlight (Sep 28, 2014)

TTOETL: Screw you. I did an amazing job on ad set. "We aren't done" yeah maybe if you gave me the actual amount of people I need instead of having me do 4 1/2 sections by myself we'd actually finish in time. Even when TLs are on they usually stay 4 1/2 more hours and they don't finish in that time frame either. I shouldn't have sorted those 7x11s for you.


----------



## Town Park Radio (Sep 29, 2014)

SoftlinesSquirrel said:


> To that former team member who was seasonal last year. Please excuse me while I stifle my laughter when you asked if we were hiring yet for seasonal.



...off topic but your icon is awesome.


----------



## Owl (Sep 29, 2014)

To the leadership in my store: If none of you will make market a priority, I will. This means I will no longer be leaving my area looking like crap just because you want me to help others. If I have the time when I'm done with my tasks, fine, but not before then. It's not fair to my team (sets them up with a heavier workload in the morning) and it's not fair to me because then they're all irritated with me and think I do a bad job. Plus, if I do a bad zone one night, it's twice as hard to catch up on the next day and that's when you all start bitching at me for taking too long or not doing well enough. I'm done. This is a shitty cycle and I'm breaking it.

I am so over being told to hurry up so I can help softlines, being told to leave milk for the opener to do, etc. I'm just done with it. Either let me do my job right or fire me because I'm not going to leave my area a wreck just so I can do other people's work for them.


----------



## radiochu (Sep 30, 2014)

today was my second day as a newbie GSA. went in to shop after my shift tonight with the boyfriend. I changed clothes before we went because obviously, I am really really not wearing red and khaki when I don't have to. went through the line of one of the better cashiers I noticed today, she apologized for a long wait because she had just talked the guest in front of me into a REDcard. I just smiled and said I understood, and that I really couldn't fault her for taking the time to do an app. she gave me kind of an odd look, and I realized she had no idea who I was. we were both suuuuper embarrassed. mainly because I got really flustered and felt silly and couldn't think of a polite way to point out why she should recognize me.

so to that one cashier, thank you for doing an awesome job today, and I'm sorry for embarrassing you, and I hope that me being your sixth REDcard of the day helped mitigate that a little... derp!


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 30, 2014)

What's it like being a new GSA?

You're new to Target, or that store? (I assume not old to the store, new to the position if the cashier didn't recognize you anyway).

I'd debated transferring/applying for an open GSA position at a neighboring store, but wasn't sure that'd be nearly as easy as getting promoted at current store due to experienced cashiers likely not giving much respect to someone who transferred in as their supervisor.


----------



## radiochu (Oct 1, 2014)

now that I'm starting to get the hang of things, I'm starting to like the position. I did roughly the same thing in my last job, except it was being floor support for a call center. I'm new to this store, and technically I'm new to Target because the last time I worked at one it was in another state, in the backroom, in 2008. so it's a lot to learn. (in three days I've had to learn the cash register, service desk, opening, closing, and soon I'm going to be learning Food Avenue. starting this job would probably be SO MUCH EASIER for someone who had been on the front end before.) I do worry sometimes that the cashiers will be a little disgruntled at having an outside hire as GSA, but everyone's been very kind so far and we've got a LOT of brand-new cashiers, anyway. and a lot of the people I've talked to say they were never interested in the position.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't worry about either of you being embarrassed. It takes me a long time of working with someone to recognize them if they come in in street clothes. And I know I'm not the only one.

And trust me, cashiers who have been there for years, who have never wanted to be a GSA and would never be considered anyway, will look down their noses at you for a couple of months, as an internal promotion. They'll generally be nice, but the first time they are stressed, you will see it comes out.


----------



## Barcode (Oct 2, 2014)

I put up with a bit of attitude when I started out, and that was OKAY. Once I was GSA for a while though, I didn't put up with any crap. Had one Cashier undermine me in front of a guest, basically telling the guest that we were going to do something for them, when I already made clear that we couldn't do anything. She ended up getting her ass chewed by the LOD, and was never a problem for me again.

Then had the time where the other newbie GSA was buddy-buddy with this Cashier (and they BOTH happened to be favorites of Management), and one day after hand-off, she was working on EndCap projects, and pulled her cashier friend off her lane to "help her". I told her off right then and there and told her she should ask me before she randomly pulls Cashiers while I'm overseeing the lanes. She tattled to the GSTL, and I didn't really get in trouble for coaching her (which was basically what I did, lol), but they didn't think she was playing favs either. WTF? Lol, they were like best friends.

Then once had a Photo TM who was cashiering that day, and I had her as a breaker. She decided she was going to go hangout at photo (Photo Lab Asst was on staff that day too) and she was missing breaks and throwing us off track. Pulled her into the office and grilled her on that, and was never a problem for me again.


As a GSA you have to put up with an extraordinary amount of crap, so be prepared. I don't recommend doing what I did, technically you shouldn't be coaching TMs.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 2, 2014)

Barcode said:
			
		

> Then had the time where the other newbie GSA was buddy-buddy with this Cashier (and they BOTH happened to be favorites of Management), and one day after hand-off, she was working on EndCap projects, and pulled her cashier friend off her lane to "help her".



Wasn't there to have seen the incident, but really doesn't seem like favoritism to me. The GSA's often have cashiers help with endcaps at our store.  Most of the GSA's like me because I am very task-oriented and can finish a task quickly without needing to pester them for help. I don't see why they should make a point of not asking me to help them for fear of being called out on favoritism.

"WTF? Lol, they were like best friends." This logic seems that any time you ask your friend to help you with something it's displaying favoritism. It's similar logic to the hypothetical scenario below:

You're a black man. A white man makes it known he doesn't like you because you have a shitty attitude. You call him out as being racist. You are black, and a white person doesn't like you, but that does not in any way mean they dislike you BECAUSE you are black.

Though I do agree that if they're not actually the GSA/GSTL in charge of the front end at the moment they shouldn't be asking ANY cashier to come help them with projects without running it by whoever is in charge of the front-end first. Even our LOD's don't do that. they come to the GSA or GSTL and ask if they can spare a cashier to do reshop, but they don't come to the cashier and ask them to do reshop and then let the GS(A/TL) deal with the consequences if they needed that cashier to stay on a lane.


----------



## Barcode (Oct 2, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> Barcode said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but the GSA was almost best friends with that Cashier, and picked them over any other person. And you're absolutely correct, not even the LOD would do that, they always asked me first.

Honestly though, the whole front end team knew that GSA played favorites with that cashier, it wasn't only me. If I let them goof off and horse around, then I lose credibility for playing favorites myself.

Also, I never pulled cashiers to help unless I wanted them to do the whole endcap, or set a separate one. I never had someone help me on a single endcap that I was working on.


Of course for those 2 in question, I was probably a bit biased against them myself. Kind of hard not to be resentful when they're friends on facebook with ETLs (this was taboo at my store), and hang out with management outside work and receive obvious favoritism at work. Not to mention they were both huge sluts who slept with half the store; the GSA hooked up with the Meat TM (for real, no pun intended... rofl). Meanwhile I'm focusing on actually doing my job properly, and I had to deal with their constant bullshit -_-

All of this can be incorporated into my absolute shittiest time at Spot, and what drove me to quit the first time. My second store abstained from such levels of favoritism, and it was a much more pleasant place to work.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 2, 2014)

Yep, whatever GSA is scheduled is in charge, unless we have switched roles for the evening (like sometimes we'll swap guest services and GSA). Last winter a new GSA was cashiering, but kept sending my cashiers on break, without knowing the schedule, or even informing me. After he did it twice, I asked him not to do that...send them to me if they ask. The third time he did it, I calmly handed him the break out and LPDA and told him we couldn't have two people trying to run the lanes at the same time, so it was all his. He apologized very quickly to me and we never had another problem.

We will back each other up, play off of each other, and do whatever we can to support each other...but we always, always, always, refer TM stuff...who is getting carts, going on break, zoning dollar spot, etc, to the person who has the lanes for the day. Gotta have that point person and respect their space.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 2, 2014)

To that TL: You're one of the people I can safely tell extremely offensive jokes to. While I'm glad you like my humor, if you're going to tell other people in the store that same joke, please kindly DO NOT say I was the one who originated that.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 2, 2014)

To that one TM: I'm really sorry your friend died. No one should die at age 20...it's beyond rough. And everyone bent over backwards to take your hours for the next week because you are the one planning her funeral.

But I don't get it...if she was close to her mother and her boyfriend (the father of the unborn baby) was going to propose to her, and you mention on facebook that you wish you had gotten around to reconnecting with her before she died....why in the world would you be the one planning the funeral?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 2, 2014)

To that one TM: I remember training you yrs ago & you've continued to learn everything you can, doing well in every area you touch. I can feel your frustration with how people are treating you because I've been there. 
Please know that I appreciate everything you do & will always be there when you need me.


----------



## sher (Oct 3, 2014)

To that one target mobile guy,


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 3, 2014)

sher said:


> To that one target mobile guy,



Your gif is full of win.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Oct 3, 2014)

To that one team member...

I get that RCs are super important and that we have a quota to meet each night.  What I don't get is why you have to hover behind me for a good fifteen minutes when I am asking every damn person who goes through my line. I'm getting people signed up almost every cashier shift I have had and I know for a fact that there are others that aren't even asking that never get a single one. I also know good and well that you're only doing this to me because I stood up to you for making me do something that would (and did) make me very sick.


----------



## calimero (Oct 3, 2014)

To that TM : you keep asking to get transferred out to our team! 
Please stop!!!! There is no way nice to say , but you are a downer, self righteous , and simply stuck up B....
We might need someone in our team, but we are not that desperate! 
We need someone new that we can train properly !!!


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Oct 3, 2014)

TTOETL:  Thanks for giving a shit about the front lanes and coming to assist me when I need it.  It makes my job SO much easier!

TTOtherETL:  Screw you for flat out refusing to come to the front lanes, ever.  Telling a guest "I'm sorry he's unavailable" when they ask to speak to my boss sucks.  Especially when the guest heard perfectly well when you told me to "just handle it" over the walkie.  You have no grasp of guest service whatsoever, otherwise you would realize that sometimes the best thing to do for the guest is to have "the boss" tell them the same thing they just heard.  I can only vibe so much.


----------



## calimero (Oct 3, 2014)

To that tm : simply put : do your damn job!


----------



## tgtguy (Oct 4, 2014)

TTOTL....You think you have so many people fooled and maybe you do.....but karma is a .....


----------



## MissionStarlight (Oct 4, 2014)

TTOTM: I am literally counting down the days until I no longer have to work with you. What in the world are you going to do when I'm gone and I'm not doing your workload?

TTO(other)TM: Dude, you are a rockstar and you deserve that promotion. Just ignore the blank, angry stare you'll get the first time you have to correct a tm on that team. They do it to everyone. It's nothing personal.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 4, 2014)

tgtguy said:


> TTOTL....You think you have so many people fooled and maybe you do.....but karma is a .....


 .....bitch in red stilettos.


----------



## Interrobang (Oct 5, 2014)

To that one ETL:
You have no idea what it takes to run market. Don't expect to pull me away from my workcenter to help your flow team do their jobs. I have my own stuff to take care of in the mornings. Yes, I helped you with one flow team push (you're welcome), and I fell behind on my workload. On top of that, it was a truck day. 
Oh, and by the way-- I told you there was a flow push left in the cooler. You said your team would take care of it. Way to leave it there for me to find in the middle of the day. 
I hate you.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 5, 2014)

Im praying that the fire alarm shorts out and the two TLs who had to stay til four AM last night have to do it again tonight


----------



## StackerMistress (Oct 6, 2014)

6 cages.  7 carts.  1 full baler.

Left for 1 backroom TM.


----------



## Barcode (Oct 6, 2014)

StackerMistress said:


> 6 cages.  7 carts.  1 full baler.
> 
> Left for 1 backroom TM.


Our LOD would have made Sales Floor come back and clean that shit up lol. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2014)

Damn. Dat is messy as hell.  I've seen worse.


----------



## StackerMistress (Oct 6, 2014)

Barcode said:


> StackerMistress said:
> 
> 
> > 6 cages.  7 carts.  1 full baler.
> ...



It was from Flow (as usual), Plano, Price, vendors, and the morning BR TMs, who cannot be bothered to stop backstocking in order to do cardboard (or anything else, let's be real).

This has been a daily occurrence every time I've closed, but that's the worst I'd seen it in a while.  The carts really made it... cardboard mixed with plastic and styrofoam.  Getting to where we keep IFUR was absolutely impossible.

Oh, and a few ETLs walked right by it and didn't say a word.


----------



## sher (Oct 6, 2014)

To those etls who skipped calling us all down for the 4x4 zoning today and did it it yourselves, you guys are dope, sometimes. Thanks.  My etls help out all the time, but I walked in knowing that last night was horrible and expecting to be taken away from my work to zone in some other area and I walked in and that wasn't the case. But I did see some etls on their knees and such getting shit done.


----------



## Wizard89 (Oct 6, 2014)

TTOTM: If you fucking wake me up while I'm on lunch in the break room by clapping right by my ear again.... I will throw you in cuffs, take you out back, put peanut butter on your nose, and let the racoons EAT YOU


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 6, 2014)

StackerMistress said:


> 6 cages.  7 carts.  1 full baler.
> 
> Left for 1 backroom TM.



Lol at greatseaofcardboard.jpg.


----------



## SoftlinesSquirrel (Oct 6, 2014)

To the GSA tonight -  Thanks for the laugh when you got the keys on your belt mixed up and tried to open the cash drawer with the jewelry keys and struggled for a solid five minutes or so.


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 7, 2014)

Yippee yippee yippee!!! Flow slacker fired today. One down, one to go!


----------



## salesfloor10 (Oct 7, 2014)

to that one TL: 
how you got picked to be a trainer, I don't know. :-/


----------



## PinkZinnia (Oct 7, 2014)

To those GSTL & LOD's who loves to hear their voice on channel 1. - SHUT UP!


----------



## eleuthreophile (Oct 7, 2014)

TTOGSA: I'm SO glad you saw fit to stand in girls' tonight chatting with another TM while your cashiers were busily stocking bags that we personally had to request from the BR and then go fetch. You truly lead by example.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

To the team lead that wouldn't let me have a shopping cart, why?  You were pushing 3 up to the front and heading home for the day, I desperately needed one for CAF pulls.  Sometimes, I think that you think I'm a complete idiot and that I don't do any work in the backroom.  Your words were "I left one for you by the freezer".  I needed more than 1 shopping cart, silly uppity goose.


----------



## eleuthreophile (Oct 7, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> To the team lead that wouldn't let me have a shopping cart, why?  You were pushing 3 up to the front and heading home for the day, I desperately needed one for CAF pulls.  Sometimes, I think that you think I'm a complete idiot and that I don't do any work in the backroom.  Your words were "I left one for you by the freezer".  I needed more than 1 shopping cart, silly uppity goose.


Why the hell do you need shopping carts for CAFs?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

No tubs, flats, or tier carts available.  What else can I put the caf pulls on? A plastic pallet? Oh wait, we can't have pallets on the saleslfoor when the store is open because the world will end.


----------



## eleuthreophile (Oct 7, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> No tubs, flats, or tier carts available.  What else can I put the caf pulls on? A plastic pallet? Oh wait, we can't have pallets on the saleslfoor when the store is open because the world will end.


Oh that sucks. Where are they all? That has never happened at my store before.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

Freezer, dairy cooler, and the line.  LOL


----------



## eleuthreophile (Oct 7, 2014)

Either you guys have an INSANE number of unworked pulls, or your need to order more vehicles. My store has never ever completely run out of vehicles. Maybe now and then we're completely out of one type, but never ALL of them. That's crazy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

I'll take insane number of unworked pulls for 500.  My store is da worst of da worst.


----------



## IhaveaDream (Oct 7, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> I'll take insane number of unworked pulls for 500.  My store is da worst of da worst.


Your store really needs to just dump alot of payroll to get backroom 100% soon.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 7, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> I'll take insane number of unworked pulls for 500.  My store is da worst of da worst.



I don't know where your store is, but if it were near mine, I would totally go for support help. I've been very short on hours lately.



IhaveaDream said:


> Your store really needs to just dump alot of payroll to get backroom 100% soon.



Or the ETLs need to get off their asses and actually do work.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 7, 2014)

eleuthreophile said:


> Either you guys have an INSANE number of unworked pulls, or your need to order more vehicles. My store has never ever completely run out of vehicles. Maybe now and then we're completely out of one type, but never ALL of them. That's crazy!



Happens to us every so often on the "all of sales floor is on back-up" days.

To the opening LOD tomorrow: There had better goddamn well be a PDA for me in the morning. I am scheduled on Tuesdays until 9PM to finish reshop and so that the area is recovered as much as possible from the guests throughout the day. I come in at 7AM on Wednesdays in order to research. Today I told the closing LOD to let the opening instocks TMs not to touch hair care so I can research it. I better get a goddamn PDA or we're going to have some problems.

To the DTL visiting tomorrow: If you say anything bad about cosmetics or hair care I will slap you as I explain how much I work my ass off.

To the distribution center serving my store: I do not need you to send me the Pixi cosmetics, that stuff never sells! STOP. Send me a pallet combined of NYX products, Carol's Daughter hair products (people LOVE this stuff), cocoa butter vaseline, and five boxes of the Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Top Coat. Give me what I _need, _not what you _think_ I need, because you have no idea what actually sells.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

Don't have the payroll and management is just bad.  We need more backroom day team members.  Some arms need to be twisted in my opinion.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 7, 2014)

We not only ran out of vehicles the other day, but were short on carts as well...


----------



## radiochu (Oct 8, 2014)

TTO cashier...

you've been basically the sole subject of my nightly email to my GSTL for the past three nights. I'm aware that we were in the same orientation class only just a week ago, but I've actually listened to and implemented the things I've been coached on, and you... don't show any signs of having even heard any. you're really frustrating.

oh, and stop talking about how you're 'SO OLDDDDD.' you're 22. effing deal.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 8, 2014)

22? Just bury her alive, she's too old to work.


----------



## calimero (Oct 8, 2014)

To that FRO : stop calling me on the walkie to remind me when my break is and when yours is!
Stop calling me 10 mn to remind me that I have to come to the fitting room for your freaking break, btw 15 mn is only 15 mn!
No I can't go to my break at the posted time , because I am at the freAking register!!! Stop pestering me and micro managing my time. ! No need to call the lod because I went at your designated time! Sorry  ( not really) , but I came to work 1 hr before you , I was stuck on the goddamn register for 30 mn , therefore missed my own time  break ! 
Just grow up !!!! 
Oh, and could you work !!!!


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 8, 2014)

To that one TM...you are going to crash and burn. I am not going to dig you out. It's not my place.

To FA...please show up that day and have the popcorn ready as soon as possible. I will be needing it to watch this show.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 8, 2014)

To our cosmetics brand TM: The amount of dedication you've shown is absolutely astounding. The survey scores for your area shouldn't be anywhere near as low as they are, but I'll bet anything it's a result of you being pulled to work in other areas (as well as nobody else being scheduled).

To that one TL: How you're not an ETL yet is beyond me. Also, even if you only care about the team's issues because it gives you something to write about in your Walk the Vibe, thank you for at least making it look like you care.

To the new GSTL: I hope you know what you've gotten yourself into. The front end can be one of the most demoralizing areas to work in the store. Good luck, and may the Force be with you.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 8, 2014)

To AP: I lost a lot of respect for you the other day. I shouldn't have to go over your head to the ETL to get you to do your job. I'll think twice about bringing anything to your attention after that.

Also, a lot of people on the LOD team told me I deserved AP partner of the month after last month's incident that involved one of your bosses coming into the store to personally thank me (and take my picture). But...nothing... I'm so over you.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 8, 2014)

To that one cashier who is always looking for a bargain...you annoy me and my fellow GSAs. Seriously...go away.

No, you cannot have the same deal the guest got on an expired sign when they went through your lane. I already pulled down the sign. I can't believe you even asked me that. Go find your own expired sign and get your own deal.

And yes, I know you want to by that health fitness meter that was on clearance. And I totally get that you want to figure out if it works before you buy it. You are more than welcome to take it over and bug the electronics TM about it. No, you cannot do it now. You are free to do it on your own time. Funny how as soon as I said you could do it when you got done with work (already had last break) you were no longer interested in it. Probably because your husband was picking you up and has long ago told you to stop buying crap and bringing it home.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 8, 2014)

To that one ETL-GE from another store that was subbing for our LODs... You made me and the other GSA who was working laugh.

"How do I host the lanes? Do I greet every guest as they come up front?"  Hahahahahahaha.  Who in the heck has time for that?  We are ULV, half of our GSA shift is spent in the parking lot. The other half is spent zoning, doing instocks, working on dollar spot, cashiering, etc. Helping the cashiers and keeping the guests in line (or am I supposed to keep the cashiers in line and help the guests?) is also thrown in there, of course.

But if I were to stand up front, greeting every guest and "host the lanes" I am fairly certain I would be quickly told to get to work and actually do something. If a higher volume store, such as yours, can have someone stand around and look cute and "host the lanes" then I need to transfer, because until we get knee deep into the fourth quarter when we have more help on, there simply isn't the help available for me to stand around and greet every guest.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2014)

To the team lead that acted like the end of the world was happening because momma boss was allegedly in the store, lulz is my reaction.  She griped out two ETLs for having a clock leaning up against a wall in the break room.  Just a joke of a store and just sad management.  Why not give a shit about things that matter like how the store is always behind on pulls and back stock?  People like you are what's wrong with the world.  You think because you're a big boss that you should be treated like a queen.  Seriously, it's like "we're painting the roses red" in Alice in wonderland when that boss comes to the store.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 9, 2014)

TTOPA: not talking to fellow team members is childish. You have already been talked to about your attitude and behavior. Get used to it because I'm so not putting up with your crap.


----------



## loser girl (Oct 9, 2014)

Ttotm...grow up and do your flipping job.    I hope more guests complain about you and they boot your ass out the door.   I celebrate the days I don't have to work with you.


----------



## lurker (Oct 11, 2014)

To that new cashier, I know your up to something, I can feel it and I'm not alone. You must of had everyone you know fill out the surveys, not even our best cashiers get that many props, by name in the survey in a year,that you got in a week!  Also its amazing they spelled your name right since it's unusual! I bet that you'll be doing the perp walk within your 90 days.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

To the morning backroom team, do you guys honestly look at the screens of your PDAs when you backstock?  Back stocking frozen shite in the bakery freezer?  Or how about home in pets?  You guys back stock disposable razors in PHAR when they go in HBO1.  You backstock canned soup in GRC1 when it goes in GRC3.  You guys are some of the laziest and messiest human beings I've sadly ever been in contact with.  You just scan the item, hear the PDA beep, and press a number.  You don't even read the fillgroup name.  So sad but that's what I expect.


----------



## MissionStarlight (Oct 14, 2014)

TTOTM: Yeah dude, you'll be sad when I'm gone. You'll have to do all your own work and it'll be MUCH more obvious when you fudge your breaks because I'm the best at covering the floor all alone.

Sucks to be yoooooou.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 14, 2014)

The other day, we were very understaffed and I had to cover a break at electronics, and everything started happening all at once. So........

To those TMs who helped me with everything in those 15 minutes: Thank you so much. I would totally have written Vibe cards for you, but there just wasn't any time for it.

To that one cashier who was attempting to work re-shop in hardlines: I'm sorry you didn't get any training on the floor. As much as I dislike cashing, I wouldn't blame you for wanting to go back to the lanes. Working the floor can be very overwhelming without proper training.

To everyone who wouldn't respond to phone calls and indymes: Fuck all of you.


----------



## Kompa (Oct 15, 2014)

To that one BRTM that did this right before the cafs. Fuck you.


----------



## StackerMistress (Oct 15, 2014)

I literally shivered when I saw that.  That's just sad.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 15, 2014)

TTOETL: I don't care how long you've been with Target, you don't know what you're talking about....


----------



## MissionStarlight (Oct 16, 2014)

To my fellow tm's saying goodbye to me the past couple days: stop making me actually sad to leave your store. Stop it. I don't _do_ touchy feely and you're making my Grinch heart grow.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 16, 2014)

To the flow TL today: HELP THE GUEST YOURSELF. I DON'T KNOW WHERE THINGS ARE IN MARKET. Your team has all the damn PDAs! You figure it out!


----------



## PureZero (Oct 17, 2014)

StackerMistress said:


> Barcode said:
> 
> 
> > StackerMistress said:
> ...


This is nearly every day at my store. I understand that vendors are not allowed to use or place anything in the baler but TM/TL and ETL's can. It is ridiculous and I can relate.


----------



## radiochu (Oct 18, 2014)

to anyone and everyone who called off my store today: you have each earned individual beatings, to be dispensed at will next time I see you and as long as it takes for you to never give me a Saturday like this again. one cashier called off last night, another came in this morning but left before her shift started because she was sick, a third NCNS'd, and a fourth called in late but then hadn't showed an hour after he promised to be in... and we had so many call-offs from the sales floor that we didn't even have enough people to respond to backup, on what has been the single busiest Saturday I've seen. seriously, when we have 8 checklanes open and are STILL 1+4 or 5, that's just insane right there. and somehow we had no guest complaints...

also, I'm a bit upset with the closing GSA, because she called off too. but at least I'm already scheduled for my max hours this week so they couldn't ask me to stay on. this wasn't a day I wanted to handle after a clopen, and I have to open again tomorrow - no way in hell I'd be doing that if I had to close tonight!

BUT, to the newbie who got thrust onto a register literally half an hour after your orientation, you were so great today. you're a quick learner, you have a great attitude, and you can do percentages in your head, so you are totally one of my new favorite people. and to the poor woman who was just supposed to do service desk today and instead became my gopher and my replacement after I left, super huge props to you. and to the LOD who was very helpful and only had nice things to say even when you kept having to give me bad news and you were seeing how bad I was flailing for a while. you helped me keep my head and actually kinda feel like I did a decent job today!


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 18, 2014)

To my two TLs: thanks for scanning some stuff for me so I could get angry about people instocksing incorrectly instead of pushing truck freight like I was supposed to.

To whoever it is that used red dots instead of labels to flex some d-code: grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 18, 2014)

@radiochu I had that Saturday a little while back...only they ended up being forced to give me the overtime to stay. And it wasn't worth it. So I feel your pain and will gladly buy you a drink in the shout box!


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Oct 19, 2014)

A cashier who can do mental math?  Can I have one?

I tried to teach one of my cashiers how to calculate five percent so he could take care of guests with small purchases who forgot their redcards.  His reply?  "Oh, it's easier just to call you over."

I believe the guest's purchase was something super easy like $20.02 or something that time.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 19, 2014)

Jill of All Trades said:


> A cashier who can do mental math?  Can I have one?
> 
> I tried to teach one of my cashiers how to calculate five percent so he could take care of guests with small purchases who forgot their redcards.  His reply?  "Oh, it's easier just to call you over."
> 
> I believe the guest's purchase was something super easy like $20.02 or something that time.



Most of our cashiers couldn't do it. We consider ourselves lucky if they can count money.

But to make it easy on the TM for the guests who forget their REDcard, we stopped doing it. We tell them they can bring it back the same day. Now we rarely get the question at all. All of those who always mysteriously forgot their REDcard or have had problems since day one have either remembered their REDcard, gotten the issue fixed, or at the very least stop asking for the adjustment everytime they come in.


----------



## radiochu (Oct 19, 2014)

I will admit I am awful at doing percentages unless it's 10 or 50. but then, I only learned how to do percentages at all in my junior year of high school, when my trig teacher was appalled that I'd never learned it. I essentially skipped a year of math classes though... went from a 'normal' elementary school program where the last thing we learned was basic operations with fractions to an advanced middle school program where sixth grade was pre-algebra. I guess percentages were covered in regular sixth grade math. even then I'm pretty terrible at math (which makes me wonder why I bothered taking advanced math classes instead of just doing regular math and advanced everything else), so when I get called over, I either hope there's a calculator in the drawer or covertly work it on my cell phone  it'd be nice if in addition to dollar amount discounts they let us put in percentage amount discounts... I can understand why they wouldn't, but it's so much quicker to let the computer do the math, and in a lot of cases more accurate.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 19, 2014)

To do a RedCard percentage just take the 10% (which is an easy percentage to calculate) and divide it by 2.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 22, 2014)

TTOTM: I can't help where I'm assigned to work. I VOLUNTEERED to work WC and was shot down so you can just keep your attitude to yourself.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 22, 2014)

To that one TM: Come over to SB one more time, yelling for me when I'm just in the back getting supplies & I will split your skull with a steaming pitcher. Seriously. 
Look before you yell.....and even then, hesitate.
Far better than sporting a pitcher-shaped dent in your forehead.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 22, 2014)

Jill of All Trades said:


> A cashier who can do mental math?  Can I have one?
> 
> I tried to teach one of my cashiers how to calculate five percent so he could take care of guests with small purchases who forgot their redcards.  His reply?  "Oh, it's easier just to call you over."
> 
> I believe the guest's purchase was something super easy like $20.02 or something that time.



I can do mental math just fine, but my one ETL drives me insane, he's told me flat out that he doesn't care that I took 300 level maths, that he is absolutely always going to second-guess me and check anything I tell him with a calculator because he refuses to believe anyone can do math as fast and accurately as I can.

If it were up to me I'd fire any cashier that couldn't tell me 5% of $20.02. Truncate a digit, divide by 2, $1.00 it's something I expect a monkey to be capable of calculating, and if you can't I don't trust you to handle money.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Oct 22, 2014)

To that one team member who thinks they are the best cashier in the world and who does whatever they feel like doing.. Give them an inch and they want to take over the whole place.. 

I want to tell you that you aren't a very good cashier. You are slow, you ignore guests and you taking the time to have guests create a cartwheel account on a busy Saturday when the line are wrapping around the store causes anger. Anger with guests, anger with gstl's.. Anger with etl's 

You are In your own little world and we all dread when we see your name on the schedule. Please quit.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 22, 2014)

PinkZinnia said:


> To that one team member who thinks they are the best cashier in the world and who does whatever they feel like doing.. Give them an inch and they want to take over the whole place..
> 
> I want to tell you that you aren't a very good cashier. You are slow, you ignore guests and you taking the time to have guests create a cartwheel account on a busy Saturday when the line are wrapping around the store causes anger. Anger with guests, anger with gstl's.. Anger with etl's
> 
> You are In your own little world and we all dread when we see your name on the schedule. Please quit.




Sounds like a cashier we have on an education LOA. She's returning Black Friday, I'm so not looking forward to that.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 23, 2014)

TTOTM: welcome to my world....did you enjoy it?


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 23, 2014)

TTOTM: Please use the pick labels for their intended purpose. Having to pull every single piece of furniture out of the steel really slows me down on the CAFs. Don't bitch at me when the day side 'doesn't pull and zone paper' when you can't even make sure I have a barcode to scan.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 24, 2014)

To the DTL today: Let me remind you the definition of "sidecap"

*sidecap (n.)* - A fixture placed on the side of an endcap, placed to drive impulse buys or advertise further product.

Our Maybelline mascara sidecap in market was actually doing a good job of selling, you dingbat. BECAUSE IMPULSES. I am fairly sure it will not do all to well in cosmetics where we already have the product.

Thank god you don't walk the back of market and saw the sidecap of Maybelline Baby Lips Lip Balm and try to move that because THAT SELLS OVER THERE.


----------



## radiochu (Oct 24, 2014)

TTO cart attendant... You got hired because we desperately needed more CAs. Actually doing the job you were hired for might be pretty cool. Otherwise it's like just not having one your whole shift. I mean I know you got asked to help work the truck this morning, so I get it, you were there almost 12 hours and you were tired, but I'm honestly not sure what you did all day except complain when I asked you to take some trash to the backroom and bring me back a flat for my defectives. This when you said you were 'bored' and couldn't think of anything to do the last 20 minutes of your shift. What did you think I was going to do, say 'oh poor thing, I'm sorry you're so bored, just chill for the rest of your shift?' Ha ha ha... And beyond that I was service desk today, not GSA. You want to be hand-held and given a task list, go find the person who's actually in charge.

And for the love of cute fuzzy pandas stop bringing me overflowing bins of reshop from the check lanes and telling me you're bringing me 'a present.' For one I happen not to mind sorting reshop and for another, it wasn't cute the first time and hasn't gotten any cuter the other 50 times. Which is why today I gleefully passive-aggressive'd you and taught you how to use sort stuff for YOURSELF and called the trash I left you to take back a 'present.' The closing GSA laughed her ass off when I told her.

(Oh yeah and of course you'd do this when the DTL was up.)


----------



## judgemental (Oct 25, 2014)

TTOTM: You always complain about people taking "your lane", but it's not like you're on your lane half of the time. You're usually always just walking around talking to other team members. I don't care if you're older than me and have been at this store longer, please check your attitude before you start working.


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 25, 2014)

To the other Teams: I'm pretty sure you're cashier trained. Please act like it. I know, you have things you need to get done in your shift. What a coincidence, so do we! And it isn't offering RedCards to guests. Sincerely, Instocks.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 25, 2014)

To ETL-HR and everybody else nagging me to go zone health: That is not my department. I will gladly help out though, when I am fuvkong finished with the department that I am actually supposed to br in.

You all wonder why guest survey scores are low? You keep pulling me to push thr line or zone health care.

But it doesnt matter. Youll be gone within the year no doubt.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 25, 2014)

oath2order said:


> To ETL-HR and everybody else nagging me to go zone health: That is not my department. I will gladly help out though, when I am fuvkong finished with the department that I am actually supposed to br in.
> 
> You all wonder why guest survey scores are low? You keep pulling me to push thr line or zone health care.



We have the same problem in our cosmetics department. If our brand TM could actually work in her area, the scores would be a lot higher because of her FFF service.


----------



## fredonica (Oct 25, 2014)

TTOTL...I truly wish I hadn't been forced to leave Instocks to be a GSA simply because of how much I miss working for you. You have no idea how much I appreciate that you still treat me like one of your girls and do whatever you can to help me, whether it's scheduling me to do 4x4s when I'm not at 40 hours or watching the lanes for me on Sunday mornings while I'm in Cash Office. Our store is so lucky to have you and I really aspire to be like you if I'm ever promoted to TL.


----------



## Sourp4tch (Oct 25, 2014)

To my softlines team lead. Just because your higher up then me does not mean I have to clean up after you . I already hAvd enough to clean with our guests


----------



## softlinesAngel (Oct 26, 2014)

To that one TM, 

Seriously how do you have a job still? I seriously don't understand. This is what your 10th time calling in and you've only been working here for what 5 months or so? Not to mention the few No Call No Shows you have had. Then to find out that the reason you called into work today was because your dad took away your car. Seriously? I'm sick and tired of being left by myself with no support!


----------



## calimero (Oct 26, 2014)

TTOM : use some real laundry detergent and / or softener , your clothes simply stink! Avoid air drying !
I can smell you before I can see you!


----------



## softlinesAngel (Oct 26, 2014)

TTOTM, 

yes, I do measure out my food, considering I am trying to lose 50lbs. I'm sorry I'm not naturally thin like you.


----------



## judgemental (Oct 26, 2014)

TTOGSTL, hey, I know you're busy running around trying to do things, but how about you help us a little here when we need your help instead of just staying over at guest services. The guest services TM can more than likely help all of the guests there. There is no need for you to stay there unless you're called for. I dont understand how you got this job. You don't know how to do anything right.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Oct 26, 2014)

To that one team member: stop whining when I'm bowling and put more boxes in the aisle you're working! You shouldn't even be in that section yet, stay with the rest of the team and work aisles that I'm not bowling out. Those boxes were already there, you just didn't know it yet. 

Also, looking through this thread, I see a lot of people hating on Flow Team, blaming them for your woes. What gives? I don't know about how it is at your stores, but our Flow Team works hard and kicks ass. And as far as the complaint about all those cages and carts of cardboard with a full baler? That's an hour of work tops for one person to do, even faster if two or more people team up on it. Not a huge deal.


----------



## IHeartCarts (Oct 26, 2014)

OopsChargeback said:


> Also, looking through this thread, I see a lot of people hating on Flow Team, blaming them for your woes. What gives?



They get the most payroll and create the most problems.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Oct 27, 2014)

IHeartCarts said:


> OopsChargeback said:
> 
> 
> > Also, looking through this thread, I see a lot of people hating on Flow Team, blaming them for your woes. What gives?
> ...



That's weird, because I spend significant parts of my shifts fixing problems that I always assumed were created by daytime TMs. Turns out my team and I were responsible for them. I guess we're just incompetant, overpaid, and utterly unrepentant.


----------



## IHeartCarts (Oct 27, 2014)

Not all of you. Just most.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 27, 2014)

To the presentation TL: The new POG for perfume starts this week PLEASE do it early please please.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 28, 2014)

To the softlines TL: bitch you spend half your shift following around the GSA dont get all pissy if I stop for a minute to chat with a friend.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 28, 2014)

To management at my store: Does the height of the sidecaps really fucking matter. Do you honestly think that our visitors are going to be coming in with a tape measure and be like "hmm no these aren't the right height you fail."


----------



## babytrees (Oct 29, 2014)

To all those tm couples in the store you all make me want to gag, especially the newest coupling. I promise yoy can be 5 feet away from each other.


----------



## StackerMistress (Oct 29, 2014)

OopsChargeback said:


> Also, looking through this thread, I see a lot of people hating on Flow Team, blaming them for your woes. What gives? I don't know about how it is at your stores, but our Flow Team works hard and kicks ass. And as far as the complaint about all those cages and carts of cardboard with a full baler? That's an hour of work tops for one person to do, even faster if two or more people team up on it. Not a huge deal.



That is a big deal if you are the only team member in your department and you have a dozen other things you need to get done.


----------



## Kompa (Oct 29, 2014)

OopsChargeback said:


> Also, looking through this thread, I see a lot of people hating on Flow Team, blaming them for your woes. What gives? I don't know about how it is at your stores, but our Flow Team works hard and kicks ass. And as far as the complaint about all those cages and carts of cardboard with a full baler? That's an hour of work tops for one person to do, even faster if two or more people team up on it. Not a huge deal.



It's because most Teams don't even know what the flow team does or how it's run. They see incorrectly pushed merch and assume that it's because flow is lazy. They don't know that flow has to follow a one box per minute rule which includes opening, stocking fast, and breaking down the box. Or maybe that they might be tired from trying to meet unrealistic unload times or getting up 4 hours earlier than the rest of the store TM. The only TM in the store that truly has the right to complain about flow is the Backroom TM. But really, would you rather do mindless backstocking, up and down ladders or just kill and hour crushing cardboard? 

Sure, Flow does do some things wrong but they have the biggest and hardest normal TM job in the store. So until you work a month flow, don't complain about how they do things that turn to only be a minor inconvenience you. Seriously, I've seen SFTM's complain because a few boxes of cereal were out of place and they had to fix it. Well, stfu and fix it, that's your job.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 29, 2014)

jb08045 said:


> Sure, Flow does do some things wrong but they have the biggest and hardest normal TM job in the store.




You can make the argument that most positions are the hardest. The fact that flow never deal with guests makes it one of the easiest for many people depending on their skillset.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Oct 29, 2014)

TTOTM - who insists on trying to have long conversations with me when I am trying to run the front lanes - STOP IT! I don't have time and I don't really care what you are saying..


----------



## TiedAndDropped (Oct 29, 2014)

oath2order said:


> To management at my store: Does the height of the sidecaps really fucking matter. Do you honestly think that our visitors are going to be coming in with a tape measure and be like "hmm no these aren't the right height you fail."


Often you have no choice about what height to hang a side cap - depends on where the endcap shelves are hung.  Sometimes it's impossible to hang a sidecap at all because the shelves interfere with the two sidecap mounts no matter where you try to hang it.

I try to hang sidecaps as high as possible.  I figure the product sells better closer to eye level than knee level, and why make some old guy have to crouch to get his hearing aid batteries or whatever.


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 29, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> jb08045 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, Flow does do some things wrong but they have the biggest and hardest normal TM job in the store.
> ...



Nauzhror the fact that flow never deal with guests. You have got to be kidding me! Who the fuck do you think helps the guests. There are minimal sf tm's on the floor. We are the largest group working the push after unload. I for sure am not saying I have the easiest or the hardest job, that's neither here nor there. You are clueless if you think flow doesn't deal with guests.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 29, 2014)

Noiinteam said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > jb08045 said:
> ...



Flow at my store sure as shit doesn't help the guests. Hell, the flow team leads will even find a sales floor TM to help the guest instead of dealing with it themselves.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Oct 29, 2014)

My Flow TL is actually quite good with guests, the flow team however is hilarious, we will be open and Ipods will be at full blast.

It has been 8 months and I have yet to hear a Flow TM even say a word on a Walkie.


----------



## HaveAGoodDay (Oct 29, 2014)

TTOTM- Having 4 of your friends come in and apply for red cards at your register (& get denied on purpose so they can apply again) every month or so is pretty sketchy.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 29, 2014)

HaveAGoodDay said:


> TTOTM- Having 4 of your friends come in and apply for red cards at your register (& get denied on purpose so they can apply again) every month or so is pretty sketchy.




I don't have any issue with having your friends come to apply for cards, that only makes sense.
But how do they get denied on purpose?
Or do they know they don't qualify already?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> Or do they know they don't qualify already?


Bingo.
We had a guy termed a while back because he'd call his buddy (who worked 2 doors down) to come in & apply. 
He did it only when they were desperate & offering a good prize, like a combo meal or gift card.
Eventually AP collected enough data to bust him.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 29, 2014)

Noiinteam said:


> Nauzhror the fact that flow never deal with guests. You have got to be kidding me! Who the fuck do you think helps the guests. There are minimal sf tm's on the floor. We are the largest group working the push after unload. I for sure am not saying I have the easiest or the hardest job, that's neither here nor there. You are clueless if you think flow doesn't deal with guests.



I have never once seen a flow TM help a guest at my store, they are not even in sight of guests.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Oct 29, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> jb08045 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, Flow does do some things wrong but they have the biggest and hardest normal TM job in the store.
> ...



I'm on Flow and I deal with guests every single day that I work, as does everyone else on my team. The idea that Flow never has to deal with guests is a myth.


----------



## HaveAGoodDay (Oct 29, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> HaveAGoodDay said:
> 
> 
> > TTOTM- Having 4 of your friends come in and apply for red cards at your register (& get denied on purpose so they can apply again) every month or so is pretty sketchy.
> ...


I'm pretty sure that they put something like $100 for yearly income so they wouldn't qualify. I really don't care much either but the fact that the same people come in every month make me feels like there is a rule against that.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 29, 2014)

OopsChargeback said:


> I'm on Flow and I deal with guests every single day that I work, as does everyone else on my team. The idea that Flow never has to deal with guests is a myth.



I'd imagine like most things it varies a lot store to store.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 29, 2014)

HaveAGoodDay said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > HaveAGoodDay said:
> ...




It's cute but I've got to think it's going to catch up with them pretty quick.


----------



## HaveAGoodDay (Oct 29, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> HaveAGoodDay said:
> 
> 
> > commiecorvus said:
> ...


second time he's done it. I've caught on but the ETL's haven't yet


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 29, 2014)

BigEyedPhish said:


> My Flow TL is actually quite good with guests, the flow team however is hilarious, we will be open and Ipods will be at full blast.
> 
> It has been 8 months and I have yet to hear a Flow TM even say a word on a Walkie.



Yeah, they won't respond to anything on a Walkie, but they still insist on taking half of them. Go figure.

And no, most of the flow team doesn't help guests at my store, either. They will find another TM and tell them to help the guest...but they will never do anything beyond that. Any time I am on the salesfloor when flow is there, it happens to me a few times.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 29, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> HaveAGoodDay said:
> 
> 
> > commiecorvus said:
> ...



I hope they are at least putting in their own SSN. They might as well hurt their own credit scores by constantly applying for cards. If they are faking the info, that's fraud and even worse.


----------



## sigma7 (Oct 30, 2014)

oath2order said:


> To management at my store: Does the height of the sidecaps really fucking matter. Do you honestly think that our visitors are going to be coming in with a tape measure and be like "hmm no these aren't the right height you fail."


Per my DTL, sidecaps must be set at the lowest notch. She and the group leader would rather have the shelves on an endcap all weirdly spaced out (really big gaps between some, barely any space between others) than move a sidecap up one notch. I will just never understand some things.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2014)

To my store's DC: STOP SENDING US THE GODDAMN BATHERY LOOFAHS THEY DON'T SELL.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Nov 2, 2014)

To that one ETL, I can't stand you & I hate it when you're LOD. That is all.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Nov 2, 2014)

HaveAGoodDay said:


> TTOTM- Having 4 of your friends come in and apply for red cards at your register (& get denied on purpose so they can apply again) every month or so is pretty sketchy.


We have a GSA who does this. When numbers are down and she is in charge she brings in her sisters lisence and tries to open a credit card. Then goes to another cashier and tries to open a debit card with her sisters check and lisence. Sometimes she will try it with her brothers info too. It never seemed ethical to me.. Now I see its not.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 2, 2014)

If I saw a cashier do that I'd not be impressed, if I saw a GSA do that, I suspect they'd be fired on the spot as I'd report it to the LOD. The cashier might not know better, the GSA I refuse to give such a break.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Nov 2, 2014)

PinkZinnia said:


> HaveAGoodDay said:
> 
> 
> > TTOTM- Having 4 of your friends come in and apply for red cards at your register (& get denied on purpose so they can apply again) every month or so is pretty sketchy.
> ...


that is credit card fraud, and grounds for immediate termintion. report to your ap and etl ge.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 2, 2014)

To that one TM...sorry your ride fell through...but no, I can't give you a ride home. You're too much of a creeper. Sorry.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 2, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one TM...sorry your ride fell through...but no, I can't give you a ride home. You're too much of a creeper. Sorry.


----------



## judgemental (Nov 2, 2014)

TTOETL I'm glad your last day was last week. I'm not going to miss you or your fake smile and your constant lies. Good riddance


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2014)

To the ETLs and STL at my store, can you please start punishing and/or terminating team members that consistently refuse to work on Saturdays and Sundays?  5 call outs on Saturday and 5 today.  That is pathetic.  Please start breaking some arms.  Yeah, I said start breaking some arms.  We have moved past the point of just twisting arms.  And if people don't show up, can you at least call in a stupid flow team member to work some pulls?  I'm sure one of those dummies would love to get some extra hours.

To the backroom TL, why did you schedule the new guy from only 11am to 5pm on a Sunday?  I didn't get to take my lunch until 549pm.  I also had to do the 4pm and 5pm CAF pulls by myself because he had to work precious pulls on the floor and then was gone by 5pm.  Please learn how to make a schedule. 

To the team members that are consistently not showing up on the weekends to work, you are pieces of shit and one of the reasons why the store I work sucks ass so much.  Please quit or get fired.  And let's be grown ups for a minute.  You work in retail and are minions.  You are expected to work Saturday and Sunday in retail.  You are not special.  You are not a unique snowflake.  You are the same decaying organic matter as everything else. 

To the dummy backroom team member that back stocked BB02 in chemicals, you are an idiot and if I find out which one of you dumbasses did it, I'm gonna give you a stare of death.  Do you even look at your PDA when you back stock?  So stupid and lazy.  If I was the team lead in backroom, each one of you would be working at least on backroom day shift per week.  Some of you buttheads would be closing at least one weekend per month.  Be grateful I'm not the team lead.


----------



## IHeartCarts (Nov 3, 2014)

To all the TMs who help with the CAF push,

Thank you so so so much. I know you guys have your own stuff you have to get done and pushing isn't the most fun thing in the world but I really appreciate it. Without your help the entire logistics process would be grinding to a halt and we can't really afford that at this time of the year.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 3, 2014)

To my new ETL-GE: You may be excited now, but you have no idea what you're getting yourself into. Let's see if you're still enamored with Big Red come January.

To that one TM: We all appreciate that you're answering phone calls, but it would be really great if you'd let us know on the walkie so we don't run back there to find out you already picked up the call. COMMUNICATION.

To whoever decided to switch our phone system last year: I invite you to spend the rest of your life in a fiery furnace. Ever since we switched from the 33 system to the 2280 system, we've had so many problems with our red phones.


----------



## snoboy8999 (Nov 3, 2014)

To my new TL - I am absolutely thrilled to have you in my workcenter and the changes are already being picked up on by everyone in the store. Thanks for caring about us.

TTLOD - Your interest in not only developing me but also your treatment of me as a regular person is amazing and completely unexpected. I had heard really great things from you from other people at our store but I hadn't worked closely with you much and it means a ton to me.


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 3, 2014)

To my grocery team: you guys rock! I know it's been a long six months to get everything to where it's at now, but you are all awesome. Thank you for sticking it out while I found people that were worthwhile. I know it was hard being understaffed. Believe me, I know. But those few months of adjusting the truck process and basically starting from scratch with a brand new team in grocery has really paid off. I know I've told you this before, but grocery is the highlight of every visit we have and it is due to you 6 guys working your butts off everyday! Thank you taking in more responsibility and ownership. It's allowed me to work odd shifts so that I can actually try to finish school. You guys are the best.

To my current STL: I appreciate that you are so consistent. I don't feel pulled in a million different directions every single day anymore since you arrived. Thank you for trusting me to run my business. Thank you for still checking in with me and letting me know that you do notice wins and opportunities in my departments. Thank you for being a leader that I can trust.

To a few other people in my store: Thanks for banding together to get things done. Let's aim for buy in from the rest of the team and we will be solid going into Q4!


----------



## tgtguy (Nov 3, 2014)

TTOTM. I  keep the freezer and cooler backstocked, zoned and the out of dates pulled. Hell, I even sweep the floor in there and mop it. I do this on my own....no one tells me to do it...I don't get extra hours for it ...and  have only been thanked for it twice  .  So, I don't see why its asking so damn much to push what you pull. I am so tired of you pulling in the freezer and throwing the merchandise on the floor. I come in the next day and I have to clean up behind you.  STOP IT !


----------



## tgtguy (Nov 4, 2014)

TTOTM I can always count on you to make me laugh and always feel like I can vent to you. You are an amazing Team Member . I hate that you feel under appreciated by a certain Sr Tl, and etls. I wish that I could change that for you.


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 4, 2014)

I appreciate that you're helping out by filling endcaps, it really makes my job easi- Wait. Where are the labels? The label holders? The whole system we use to show what's here and why? You're just moving things around so it looks full? That's not helping, that's creating more work for later. And you get paid more than me while you're doing this?


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Nov 5, 2014)

To my favorite ETL:    NO, DON'T GO!  You are a beacon of happiness and sanity in a sea of indifferent LODs.  I know your new opportunity is amazing for you but please just work for Target forever instead.  Thanks.


----------



## calimero (Nov 5, 2014)

To that srtl : get well soon, you are truly being missed!


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 5, 2014)

TTOTM: Would coming clean at guest services...just once by the end of your shift...just once...would that really kill you? It might kill me, because I would die of shock.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 5, 2014)

To whoever designed this year's holiday hanging decorations: we get what you are trying to do. Covering up Santa's face with the Christmas list means you don't have to choose a race for Santa. So it's a nice attempt at inclusivity. But honestly, he looks like a headless Santa. And the vote going around the store is that he is just creepy.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To whoever designed this year's holiday hanging decorations: we get what you are trying to do. Covering up Santa's face with the Christmas list means you don't have to choose a race for Santa. So it's a nice attempt at inclusivity. But honestly, he looks like a headless Santa. And the vote going around the store is that he is just creepy.


OMG!
Instead of the 'war on Christmas', it's the 'war on SANTA'!
Quick! Call faux news!


----------



## tgtguy (Nov 7, 2014)

TTOETL- I must admit its been interesting watching you "freak out" this week over the upcoming major visit. You have talked to people like they are stupid and have been beyond rude...and I heard you whining( literally) about how much work you were doing for the visit...really? yes, you were in the building longer but I don't think you were working...you were too busy being an ass to everyone. Then the day of the visit...what did you do? freak the hell out...this is the same person who had said over and over that if you know your job and do it well you have nothing to worry about...If this is true then what is this  saying about you ?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 7, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To whoever designed this year's holiday hanging decorations: we get what you are trying to do. Covering up Santa's face with the Christmas list means you don't have to choose a race for Santa. So it's a nice attempt at inclusivity. But honestly, he looks like a headless Santa. And the vote going around the store is that he is just creepy.



thank god it's not just me! I walk up to the presentation TL and signing TM working on hanging it up and I just ask "why is he decapitated"


----------



## PinkZinnia (Nov 7, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To whoever designed this year's holiday hanging decorations: we get what you are trying to do. Covering up Santa's face with the Christmas list means you don't have to choose a race for Santa. So it's a nice attempt at inclusivity. But honestly, he looks like a headless Santa. And the vote going around the store is that he is just creepy.


I will have to look. Sadly I never notice the decorations unless they are casting a dark area towards the registers..


----------



## PinkZinnia (Nov 7, 2014)

To those two etl's who bring out 4 or 5 items on the smart cart and make it look like you are working along side with the other TM's. We know what you are doing and you look stupid as you pretend to be doing work.

To that one team member who never listens to what I say when I talk but insists on telling me about your daughter.. I don't care, please stop...and please try to focus on actual work instead of kissing etl's butt.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Nov 7, 2014)

TT new ETL-GE who is super super excited about REDcards and is swallowing that corp kool-aid the most: Please stop. Everyone can see through your facade. You aren't in any way impressing anyone when you jump around, cheerlead and scream "woo"s over channel 1 all day every day. You will never advance beyond ETL. You are destined to be yet another cog in the corporate machine, slaving away 12 hours a day 5 days a week for a meager salary.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 8, 2014)

To all of the team members who love talking over each other on channel one and not listen, we've got one mouth and 2 ears for a reason. The last few shifts have been especially irritating.

TtoETL  I am sorry something made you have a "huffy" day but you aren't  making it easier riding our asses to stop what we are doing and run the reshop at the fitting room. And then complain when the projects aren't done.


----------



## sher (Nov 8, 2014)

To that one stl, impressive LinkedIn. Gratz on cutting overtime so much. Also thanks for cutting my non-overtime hours in the process while my TL leaves at least 10 minutes late every single day.

To that TL, you leave late everyday, how is it that you leave carts on the floor every day?


----------



## targetflowslave (Nov 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > To whoever designed this year's holiday hanging decorations: we get what you are trying to do. Covering up Santa's face with the Christmas list means you don't have to choose a race for Santa. So it's a nice attempt at inclusivity. But honestly, he looks like a headless Santa. And the vote going around the store is that he is just creepy.
> ...


I thought the same exact thing when i saw those.


----------



## queencat (Nov 8, 2014)

Team members who hung up all the cute banners of like, Rudolph and stuff: I'm not sure who you are, and I don't enjoy the HAPPY THANKSGIVING banner reminding me of the impending doom, but they're cute as fuck and make me smile whenever I get a chance to look up. Thanks.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 9, 2014)

To the greater majority of my store's dayside team: Please, for the love of all that is holy, learn how to use your walkies properly.

"-D?"
"-the LOD."
"-to 2?"
"-for the LOD."
[...]
"-looking for the LOD?"









queencat said:


> Team members who hung up all the cute banners of like, Rudolph and stuff: I'm not sure who you are, and I don't enjoy the HAPPY THANKSGIVING banner reminding me of the impending doom, but they're cute as fuck and make me smile whenever I get a chance to look up. Thanks.



That would be your friendly neighborhood signing ninja.


----------



## tgtguy (Nov 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > To whoever designed this year's holiday hanging decorations: we get what you are trying to do. Covering up Santa's face with the Christmas list means you don't have to choose a race for Santa. So it's a nice attempt at inclusivity. But honestly, he looks like a headless Santa. And the vote going around the store is that he is just creepy.
> ...


I thought it was suppose to look like Santa was coming down through this ceiling....I never thought about the political correct Santa thing....now I can see what you mean


----------



## tgtguy (Nov 9, 2014)

TTOTM/TTOETL...You hear someone talking on the walkie all day long...then you call their name and say  ( insert name) are you one walkie? No, they have only been talking on it all day....stop...its annoying .


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 9, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> To the greater majority of my store's dayside team: Please, for the love of all that is holy, learn how to use your walkies properly.
> 
> "-D?"
> "-the LOD."
> ...



No smartasses at your store?

I had just left the front-end and was walking back to receiving to process the defectives and I hear the GSA call "Can you come to lane 11 please?"

I couldn't resist, I responded and asked everyone to come to lane 11 on the off chance she meant them since she hadn't specified who she wanted at lane 11.

She needed the LOD, I knew it had to be me or the LOD she was calling for but wasn't sure which, but I just couldn't resist being a wiseass.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 9, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > To the greater majority of my store's dayside team: Please, for the love of all that is holy, learn how to use your walkies properly.
> ...



That'll get you coached at my store, and as a "leader in the building" I'd be having a pretty serious conversation with my ETL about shaming/embarrassing people over the Walkie.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 10, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> and as a "leader in the building" I'd be having a pretty serious conversation with my ETL about shaming/embarrassing people over the Walkie.



Our ETL-LOG'd need to get coached in that case.

We have a book of wookie sounds at guest services often, one day I played its sound through the walkie a few times, ETL-LOG responded with "I'm sorry, <insert GSTL's name>, I couldn't quite make that out, could you please repeat that?" whenever I did it. Everyone found it amusing, except the GSTL.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 10, 2014)

tgtguy said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...


And Santa has really dainty ankles...like size 4 compared to his xxl behind. Total fail on signs this season...the Halloween ones were awesome.

Ttotm: I took four days off. In a row. For the first time in for years. Was it too much to ask I not get Facebook posts from other tms about how market was falling apart without me? It's not rocket science...


----------



## Flabbergasted (Nov 10, 2014)

Another one for the new ETL-GE: Please stop trying to guess who's calling you on the walkie. You usually guess wrong and it's embarrassing. "Go ahead, [TM who is not me]" gets annoying after a while.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Nov 11, 2014)

TTOTM: I explained Steritech to you, please stop cross contaminating when you backstock. Baby food goes on one side of the valley and wipes/soaps go on the other. Kitty litter goes one one side and food/treats go on the other.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2014)

To backroom team members that assist with me CAF pulls aka my helper, please do not leave early.  If you are scheduled to leave at 230 or 530pm, you don't need to be coming up to me at 220pm or 520pm and say "see you later, I'm leaving".  You need to stop being a lazy ass and help me finish the pulls or at least help pull a couple more batches.  One day, I hope the roles reversed in which you have the joy of being the backroom closer and I get to be your helper and I'm gonna leave early and leave you hanging.  How you like that?

And another thing lazy ass backroom helpers, don't you ever tell me that you're going to take a break and then clock out for the day.  If you are scheduled to leave at 230pm or 530pm, you better not be taking a break at 215pm or 515pm.  I don't want to hear "I didn't have time earlier in the day to take a break".  That's bullshit.  If only I was the team lead of backroom, I would be your daily nightmare.


----------



## tgtguy (Nov 14, 2014)

ttotm/ Please stop complaining about every little thing. You don't want to stay late when asked...yet you complain about hours. You complain about not getting your "fair share" of weekends off...yet you have been off the past two weekend and another one coming up. If that had been anyone else scheduled like that you would had run them down like a dirty dog. Please  please please stop...I cant take much more.


----------



## Inception (Nov 15, 2014)

Do any of you sometimes miss your name on the walkie? I was helping two guests today, so I couldn't tell that someone was asking for me several times (and that person got frustrated). I genuinely sometimes do not hear if someone is calling for me on the walkie, I wouldn't intentionally ignore it.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 15, 2014)

A GSA who clips his walkie at the waist was confronted by an irate TL who wanted to know why he didn't respond.
He told the TL he couldn't hear him because "I don't have ears on my hips".


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 15, 2014)

Inception said:


> Do any of you sometimes miss your name on the walkie? I was helping two guests today, so I couldan't tell that someone was asking for me several times (and that person got frustrated). I genuinely sometimes do not hear if someone is calling for me on the walkie, I wouldn't intentionally ignore it.




Not so much not hearing my name but leaving it on another channel by accident and finding out later the whole store was looking for me.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 15, 2014)

Inception said:


> Do any of you sometimes miss your name on the walkie? I was helping two guests today, so I couldan't tell that someone was asking for me several times (and that person got frustrated). I genuinely sometimes do not hear if someone is calling for me on the walkie, I wouldn't intentionally ignore it.





commiecorvus said:


> Not so much not hearing my name but leaving it on another channel by accident and finding out later the whole store was looking for me.



One of my GSAs always forgets to switch back to channel one. A good portion of the store dislikes her for that.

There have been a few occasions where I've had to switch to another channel (i.e. going to three to have backroom pull an item for a guest), then switched back to one right away and heard "Team, is there anyone near mrknownothing on walkie?" Come on, LOD, I'm helping a guest. Waiting two minutes won't kill you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2014)

To the team member that asked me where something was while I was off the clock and buying shite, please don't ever do that again.  I sadly acknowledged the question because I didn't want drama from the grumpy guest and said I didn't know where it was.  I mean seriously, just don't do that.  And the guest was asking for kosher chicken fat.  Are you kidding me?  Do you honestly think a Target would sell that shit?  They only have an endcap for Hanukkah.  I also live in a part of America where the Jewish population is not large too.  Why not go to a Jewish food market?  Bam!  Problem solved.    

When I am off the clock, I don't give a shit about anything that is Target related.  Do not ask me to do any work.  If you are a team member or a guest or even Joseph Smith, just don't.


----------



## StackerMistress (Nov 16, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> To backroom team members that assist with me CAF pulls aka my helper, please do not leave early.  If you are scheduled to leave at 230 or 530pm, you don't need to be coming up to me at 220pm or 520pm and say "see you later, I'm leaving".  You need to stop being a lazy ass and help me finish the pulls or at least help pull a couple more batches.  One day, I hope the roles reversed in which you have the joy of being the backroom closer and I get to be your helper and I'm gonna leave early and leave you hanging.  How you like that?
> 
> And another thing lazy ass backroom helpers, don't you ever tell me that you're going to take a break and then clock out for the day.  If you are scheduled to leave at 230pm or 530pm, you better not be taking a break at 215pm or 515pm.  I don't want to hear "I didn't have time earlier in the day to take a break".  That's bullshit.  If only I was the team lead of backroom, I would be your daily nightmare.



OMG, this.  We juuuuust started getting weekend double-coverage in the backroom this weekend, and I got scheduled with a new TM who's been here about a month and a half (so, long enough to know better).  Total lazy-ass.  Disappeared at 5 pm, I figured since he was done at 6, maybe he was taking his last 15 without telling me.  He came back at 5:15 and started working on pulls.  But no, at 5:45, he tells me, bye StackerMistress, I still have to take my last 15.







And then he would just... stop doing pulls sometimes.... and I would have no idea where he was... "Hey NoobTM, are you pulling anything right now?" "Uh.... nope..." WHERE DO WE FIND THESE PEOPLE


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 16, 2014)

One of my GSA's seems to never hear the walkie, more often than not they call her name, I ignore it, they call again, I ignore it, they call a third time, I respond that I'm unsure if she has a walkie, but ask if I can help them. 

It's usually then that she chimes in.


----------



## dabeastfromtheeast (Nov 16, 2014)

To that one FacOps TM: For the love of God and all that is holy, please, PLEASE just fix the radios we red tag out. Don't just send them back to us in the exact same condition we had them. Q4 is the precisely NOT the time when we can't communicate in the DC.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Nov 16, 2014)

TTOTM: Learn to read the fucking schematic. That's like the first thing learned on Flow. When we're bowling, boxes marked G25 (7) 5-4-5 do not get dropped off in the fifth section of aisle G25, they're dropped off in the eleventh section. Yes, it is important. Every mistake you make bowling makes someone else have to work harder to compensate for your sloppy work. When we work huge trucks on a tight time budget, every second counts. 

TTOtherTM: ARRGH they switched you to Backroom. Who am I going to argue with about comic books and shit while I bowl stuff out now? ARRGH.


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 16, 2014)

Whoever is flipping over active labels on endcaps and whoever is leaving stacks of discontinued Febreeze in HBA: I will find you...and let my TL handle it.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Nov 18, 2014)

TTOTM: You so realize that if there are two or more team members with the same name you should specify which one you wish to speak with over the walkie, right? I'm tired of having to stop what I doing and ask if it's me you wish to speak to because you can't be bothered to make that distinction.

TTOTM: How in the hell are you the Softlines team lead?! You keep claiming we don't sell anything JOY by Carters while you're standing in front of the display for that line of products. You still insist we don't sell anything of that brand ever after I point out both the gigantic sign and the endcap full of baby cloths that all have that brand name of them.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 18, 2014)

ttotl-just because you can afford it doesn't mean I can…a tshirt here, a tshirt there (another red one…after I said I had learned my lesson and would not be wearing the long sleeve one without bringing a back up from now on), even a soda sometimes is too much for my meager budget.

to upper management…there is a reason I asked to change my availibility….public transportation that takes me an  hour and a half becomes 3 hours after a certain point and an hour later becomes pitch a tent you'll be waiting for almost 5 hours. And I am not paying a cab the equivalent of 2 hours pay to experience the joy of working at spot


----------



## hannahlouwho (Nov 20, 2014)

Reshop Ninja said:


> TTOTM: You so realize that if there are two or more team members with the same name you should specify which one you wish to speak with over the walkie, right? I'm tired of having to stop what I doing and ask if it's me you wish to speak to because you can't be assed to make that distinction.




This right here. I'm one of 4 girls at my store with the same name and we never know who needs to respond.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Nov 20, 2014)

hannahlouwho said:


> This right here. I'm one of 4 girls at my store with the same name and we never know who needs to respond.


I too have a common name, and deal with not only the "(Name) do you copy, (Name)" "Which one?" but some TM/L's will do something like this:
Person: Name do you copy, Name?
Random person: Which Name? There's two.
Person: Name. (NOT SPECIFYING WHICH ONE)
Other person with my name: Go for Name LastInitial.
Person: Never mind, Name LastInitial, don't worry about it, thanks!. (At this point the person has ended the conversation with Name, and never specified they wanted me)
_few seconds pass_
SAME PERSON: NAME DO YOU COPY, NAME? SECOND TIME CALLING! TEAM DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE NAME IS?

Please people, if the name is a common name, specify which person you're looking for, and if the wrong person answers, say you're looking for the other person!


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 20, 2014)

hannahlouwho said:


> Reshop Ninja said:
> 
> 
> > TTOTM: You so realize that if there are two or more team members with the same name you should specify which one you wish to speak with over the walkie, right? I'm tired of having to stop what I doing and ask if it's me you wish to speak to because you can't be assed to make that distinction.
> ...



Last initials are big at my store. Every year, it seems like there's a different name shared by like 10 people.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Nov 21, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> hannahlouwho said:
> 
> 
> > Reshop Ninja said:
> ...


That wouldn't be helpful to me because the other person who has the same name as me also has a last name that starts with same letter as mine.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 21, 2014)

Reshop Ninja said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > hannahlouwho said:
> ...



And they're in the same workcenter as you, right?


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Nov 21, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> Reshop Ninja said:
> 
> 
> > mrknownothing said:
> ...



Fortunately for me the other person works in a different area of the store than I do.


----------



## snoboy8999 (Nov 21, 2014)

To that Market TM(s?) - A bit worried I spent 20 bucks on groceries the other night and half of it was on stuff that ended up being expired. Make sure you're doublechecking.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 21, 2014)

[QE="hannahlouwho, post: 154830, member: 11266"]





Reshop Ninja said:


> TTOTM: You so realize that if there are two or more team members with the same name you should specify which one you wish to speak with over the walkie, right? I'm tired of having to stop what I doing and ask if it's me you wish to speak to because you can't be assed to make that distinction.




This right here. I'm one of 4 girls at my store with the same name and we never know who needs to respond.[/QUOTE]
I don't  have a common name but the store I am at now has 2 babytrees, in softlines no less . thankfully we have different initials and distinctive voices. But at the beginning of some shifts, like this morning it's, "babytrees,  what's your location?" I answer and get "sorry other babytrees." I will say most everybody triesto differentiate between us.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 21, 2014)

I worked with three Mike's at one point, One became "Groth" second became Mike(he was there the longest) and Margarita( long story but funny).

Sometimes you have to go to nicknames..


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 22, 2014)

To that one leader: If you want the team to respect you, it might help if you stop being a complete dick to everybody.

To the new ETL-GE: I really hope you're one of the good ones. Things have really gone downhill at the front end.



snoboy8999 said:


> To that Market TM(s?) - A bit worried I spent 20 bucks on groceries the other night and half of it was on stuff that ended up being expired. Make sure you're doublechecking.



Sounds like somebody wasn't following best practice and FIFOing.


----------



## snoboy8999 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah actually I met with our TL this afternoon so he could go over it with his team. Hoping that it makes some difference, but better this happened to me than a guest.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Nov 22, 2014)

Bosch said:


> I worked with three Mike's at one point, One became "Groth" second became Mike(he was there the longest) and Margarita( long story but funny).
> 
> Sometimes you have to go to nicknames..


we had the mikes two. stl two etls and 3 tms. 4 of em same initials. we became the millitaey had to go by last name


----------



## Flabbergasted (Nov 22, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> Jill of All Trades said:
> 
> 
> > A cashier who can do mental math?  Can I have one?
> ...



I didn't realize this policy was up to the store. I know my store used to bend on giving guests the 5% off if they forgot their REDcards but the ETL-GE put a stop to that earlier this year claiming they got a "crackdown" from corporate about it. We definitely tell them if they bring it back within 24 hours (with receipt), we can honor it as a coupon at the Service Desk.

Back when we were still doing it, there was this old woman and her family who came in nearly every day claiming to have forgotten her REDcard, and always with a different cashier so she wouldn't be turned down. Turns out she never had a REDcard, just an Amex, but enjoyed taking advantage of the 5% discount anyway. We also had one or two TMs who would abuse this and have the discount manually applied at our registers. So glad we don't allow any of that anymore.


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 22, 2014)

TTOTM who always makes my day better by making me laugh, Thank You!


----------



## RedMan (Nov 22, 2014)

I went to a different Target in town today for convenience sake.  I bought $70 of groceries (I was buying for a charity) and you wouldn't give me the $10 gift card.   You said I had to have the coupon from the ad.

Listen, honey, the fricken' coupon in the ad doesn't work. That's why your ETL GE gave you the copy of the coupon posted by your register, but you wouldn't scan that.  I asked for the text info.  You refused me, saying that it was only for special customers.  This is why your store has red VIBE scores.  And this is why your store will always have red VIBE scores. 

No, I won't argue with you, because I don't care enough to waste my time on you. Just remember:  when you don't work past January 1, this is why.  You're an idiot.

BTW, I'll be emailing your ETL GE on Monday.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 22, 2014)

Forhyre said:


> We definitely tell them if they bring it back within 24 hours (with receipt), we can honor it as a coupon at the Service Desk.



That seems weird, that's what K6->K4 is for (Fix A Mistake->Wrong Payment).

@RedMan Yeah, that coupon has been a pain in the ass, was coming up as expired today and yesterday.


----------



## snoboy8999 (Nov 23, 2014)

To that LOD: I really think you're wonderful. It's no secret. The support I have in my workcenter in the past month is more than I ever could have expected and I'm happy that I didn't walk out two months ago. This is why I'm willing to go above and beyond what is asked of me. Thank you so much.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 23, 2014)

To that one seasonal TM: I really hope you get hired on. You're great with guests and you're always eager to learn. Kudos.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Nov 23, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one seasonal TM: I really hope you get hired on. You're great with guests and you're always eager to learn. Kudos.



We appear to have the opposite problem at my store.

To pretty much every seasonal TM we've hired as of late: why did they hire you people? All of you are whiny complainers who will be lucky if you get to stay on permanently. Between that one 20-year-old "class clown" bitching about not being paid this week to the LOD (even though we ALL get paid next week), to the other girl who outright lied about being with a guest to avoid backup cashiering and then told her ETL she shouldn't have to backup because she's "new," I find it hard to believe not a single one of you has any redeeming qualities. It's time to mature up and do your jobs like you were hired to do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2014)

To the backroom dummy team member that backstocked an item from GRC3 in TOYS2 in the backroom, what the fuck?  I don't know even know what to say to that?  Do you even look at your PDA screen when you backstock? 

To the backroom team members that are a couple and act weird, why? 

To the newish backroom team member, brah you gots to speed up on the CAF pulls.  You've been pulling CAF pulls for 2 weeks now and your speed is terrible.  And please follow and practice the straight line philosophy.  While you are pulling the CAF pulls on the GM side, I need you to stay on that side and don't go back and forth to receiving to pull the bulk items from individual batches.  If something is in receiving, exit out of the batch and go into a different batch.  We will pull all the bulk items after the batches have made us pull everything on the grocery side and GM side.  It's stupid and a waste of serious time to go back and forth.  You need to start in electronics and work your way to the line.  Don't go from pulling FURN in receiving to BATT and then back to DIPR in receiving.  That is a huge waste of time. 

And to the backroom department at my store, you are a joke.  I was working with 3 other backroom day team members the other day and not one of them would pull flexible fulfillment because 2 of them don't know how to do it and then the other one refuses to do so.  You guys suck!  I mean seriously, what would you do if I took like a 2 week vacation or just quit or got fired.  You would get to pick up the slack.  Who would make bales?  Who would operate the crown?  Who would pull flexible fulfillment?  Who would babysit vendors?  Who would pull the grocery side during the CAF pull hours?  Who would print off backroom location labels?  Who would be the spokesperson for the backroom?  Who would make sure the crown and wave are plugged in at night?
All I can say is be grateful that I'm not the team lead because I would be your worst nightmare.


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 23, 2014)

@Jackswastedlife99 The more you post, the more I've come to the conclusion that even though the training program in most stores in the company leave something to be desired, your store has to have the worst training ever. Your leaders must also have the least accountability in a store ever. Or you simply have the worst logistics/backroom/flow team leaders ever. Sounds like you also have some of the shittiest team members, which goes back to shit-tacular leadership.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 23, 2014)

Forhyre said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > To that one seasonal TM: I really hope you get hired on. You're great with guests and you're always eager to learn. Kudos.
> ...



We get some head-scratchers every year, but we usually have at least a couple seasonals that do an excellent job. It's always fun when the head-scratchers get hired on, though.


----------



## RedMan (Nov 23, 2014)

There was a REDWIRE on the coupon in the circular earlier in the week:  the coupon worked on every purchase over $50, not just for food and beverage; of course the scammers found out and were getting $10 gift cards right and left.  So corporate expired the coupon in the ad and sent out scan sheets to be put at every register.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 23, 2014)

RedMan said:


> There was a REDWIRE on the coupon in the circular earlier in the week:  the coupon worked on every purchase over $50, not just for food and beverage; of course the scammers found out and were getting $10 gift cards right and left.  So corporate expired the coupon in the ad and sent out scan sheets to be put at every register.


Wow. It would have been nice to know that. Sadly they never let us know, so we spent the week wondering why the coupon was expired.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 23, 2014)

RedMan said:


> There was a REDWIRE on the coupon in the circular earlier in the week:  the coupon worked on every purchase over $50, not just for food and beverage; of course the scammers found out and were getting $10 gift cards right and left.  So corporate expired the coupon in the ad and sent out scan sheets to be put at every register.


Wow. It would have been nice to know that. Sadly they never let us know, so we spent the week wondering why the coupon was expired.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Nov 23, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> RedMan said:
> 
> 
> > There was a REDWIRE on the coupon in the circular earlier in the week:  the coupon worked on every purchase over $50, not just for food and beverage; of course the scammers found out and were getting $10 gift cards right and left.  So corporate expired the coupon in the ad and sent out scan sheets to be put at every register.
> ...


Well thats a snafu on the STL and ETL-GE. oh well its over now


----------



## oath2order (Nov 23, 2014)

RedMan said:


> I went to a different Target in town today for convenience sake.  I bought $70 of groceries (I was buying for a charity) and you wouldn't give me the $10 gift card.   You said I had to have the coupon from the ad.
> 
> Listen, honey, the fricken' coupon in the ad doesn't work. That's why your ETL GE gave you the copy of the coupon posted by your register, but you wouldn't scan that.  I asked for the text info.  You refused me, saying that it was only for special customers.  This is why your store has red VIBE scores.  And this is why your store will always have red VIBE scores.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I just have to say:

You didn't care enough to argue but you care enough to send an e-mail to their ETL-GE?


----------



## RedMan (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry, but I have to say, that if you read REDWIRE, you'd know.  Anyone with access to email or MyDevice has access to REDWIRE.

And yes, I'm not going to argue with a cashier, but I will let the ETL-GE know that there should be better training and/or communication.  That's a problem?


----------



## Paige31460 (Nov 24, 2014)

To every TM, TL, etc. at my store who's helped me out my first 2 weeks, thanks for showing me the ropes and being patient with this "rookie."  It's been OK so far.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Nov 24, 2014)

To the management at my store: I came into this job not expecting much because it's retail, but most of you have proven that Spot does have some competent leadership. I've seen GSTLs run a lane when we need backup and salesfloor doesn't respond instead of just yelling over the walkie over and over, I've seen ETL's push a caf, zone, work strays, answer fast service calls, and otherwise make the store a positive place to work, everyone is approachable, and you requisition a lunch for any team member who is scheduled a shift under the lunch limit hours but is asked to stay late enough to get a lunch break (even if there is food in the breakroom). To the STL, thanks for making a point to introduce yourself to every single team member, even seasonals, and making it clear you want to hear from us.

This isn't said much on this forum, but thanks to my TLs/ETLs/STL!


----------



## calimero (Nov 24, 2014)

To the management : I used to like most you , but this time , you pushed a bit ! 
You asked everybody to come in at 2 am fo flow , because of the double truck ! We told you we would be going into overtime , you said no problem ! 
And that you would be feeding us ! A lot ! 
What a surprise when we went to our breaks and we had toaster strudel !!! And for our lunch , we had peanut butter / jelly sandwiches ! Your reason : it was too early for anything else ! 
But other teams later had better food ! 
But wait , now you are telling us to shave 2 hrs from our schedule because you overspent on hours last week for that stupid visit ?


----------



## babytrees (Nov 24, 2014)

NitroKing2110 said:


> To the management at my store: I came into this job not expecting much because it's retail, but most of you have proven that Spot does have some competent leadership. I've seen GSTLs run a lane when we need backup and salesfloor doesn't respond instead of just yelling over the walkie over and over, I've seen ETL's push a caf, zone, work strays, answer fast service calls, and otherwise make the store a positive place to work, everyone is approachable, and you requisition a lunch for any team member who is scheduled a shift under the lunch limit hours but is asked to stay late enough to get a lunch break (even if there is food in the breakroom). To the STL, thanks for making a point to introduce yourself to every single team member, even seasonals, and making it clear you want to hear from us.
> 
> This isn't said much on this forum, but thanks to my TLs/ETLs/STL!



I transferred to a store like this one….from a store that was crappily run. I agree the store management can make a store(or break it, of course)

on that note: thank you to the HR TL who when I told her of the scheduling problem this week. Changed it easy peasy lemon squeezy and said with a twinkle in her eye that it was because she didn't run the schedule. I can tell when she does the majority of the schedule because she remembers little things that I have told her and tries to not schedule me on the day I have limited travel choices.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Nov 24, 2014)

I loved my old management.. They listened and they cared - or at least seemed to care. This new crew coming in is horrible.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 25, 2014)

RedMan said:


> Sorry, but I have to say, that if you read REDWIRE, you'd know.  Anyone with access to email or MyDevice has access to REDWIRE.



There are a billion messages on redwire, most of which are not relevant to me and my position. There is no way I would have time to sort through the billions of them. Someone is expected to read and "complete" them based on their position. If they are the ones who are supposed to "complete" it and pass on the info, then they need to do so. I would get coached for trying to double back on their work and fall behind on my team and my own responsibilities.

The only thing I do each month is search out the front end news, since that is never passed on and there is usually something for guest services. And even then it took me several lunch periods of finagling around with the stupid system just to figure out how to back track and search old messages...because, again, not my job and not something I can find time for when I'm on the clock.


----------



## WinterRose (Nov 25, 2014)

Or you can use  the keyword search for "Urgent" and/or "Signing" because that falls under promotional ad issues and that's where I found the two times that Target sent a message about the coupons that doesn't work.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 25, 2014)

RedMan said:


> Sorry, but I have to say, that if you read REDWIRE, you'd know.  Anyone with access to email or MyDevice has access to REDWIRE.
> 
> And yes, I'm not going to argue with a cashier, but I will let the ETL-GE know that there should be better training and/or communication.  That's a problem?



It just seems like e-mailing their ETL-GE would take a lot more time compared to simply arguing with them about it.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 25, 2014)

To the STL and ETL-GE: WE ARE RUNNING AROUND WITH 20 MINUTES TO GO AND ROUGHLY 25 CAFS IN THE GUN. IT'S THE 12PM CAFS. STOP WALKING THE BACKROOM BLACK FRIDAY PREP AND START PULLING CAFS.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Nov 25, 2014)

TTOSTL: Please don't snap at me for doing my job. My ETL asked me to take some bales to the alcove, and it's not my fault you decided to do some Black Friday prep right at the entrance to said room, preventing people from smoothly entering and exiting. There is plenty of room to do that work in other areas of that room, and really anywhere is better that blocking a busy door. I do realize this is a stressful week for you, it is for everyone, but I'm just trying to do my job and get through the day. You're usually super nice and really sweet, but please, take a chill pill.

TTOETL: Thanks for giving me such baller hours lately. At this time last year, I was getting 16-20 hours a week while all the mostly incompetant seasonals were getting close to 40 hours a week (WTF), so it's really nice to see that hours are a lot more fairly distributed this time around. I can't wait to see these hours reflected in my paycheck.

TTOTM: I understand that a large number of our co-workers and guests are very attractive women, believe me, I've noticed, but please keep your comments about how hawt they are to yourself, and don't oggle them. I know our job is stupid, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't act at least somewhat professionally.

TTOtherTM: STOP FUCKING MUMBLING. I can't understand a word out of your mouth. I feel like I've complained about this exact thing once before, but goddamnit is it annoying.

TO THE REST OF FLOW TEAM: I generally think we kick ass at virtually every part of our jobs. We have great customer service, we fill our second locations consistently, and we work with a sense of urgency. The leadership at the store also thinks so. But for the love of all that is holy, break down your boxes. All of them. We're all packing box cutters, so use them.


----------



## RedMan (Nov 25, 2014)

Why would I argue with someone who clearly believes they are right opposed to emailing someone who can help with training?  I'd spend the same 2 minutes with completely different results.


----------



## babytrees (Nov 25, 2014)

to my old team….I am sorry….I watched the management at my new store TODAY get ready for the madness that will be Thursday/Friday. I know from experience you all will watch the etl's scurry around like ants tomorrow night to do what I saw my STL on down doing today. 

Oh and to the old management…you all suck rocks. It is seriously nice to be appreciated and told that I am doing a good job on a regular basis. You might not have the turnover if you did such things. (Oh and it's even better to be at a store that is right now one of the highest in sales in my speciality area in the entire company….and to hear the horror stories of the fitting room at the old store….you miss me, you really, really miss me  )


----------



## masterofalltrades (Nov 26, 2014)

oath2order said:


> RedMan said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but I have to say, that if you read REDWIRE, you'd know.  Anyone with access to email or MyDevice has access to REDWIRE.
> ...


arguing would accomplish nothing. you would be surprised what an email to a etl can accomplish.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 26, 2014)

To the seasonals who, even after getting walkies, still weren't responding to ANYTHING: Fuck all of you.

To whoever loaded our Black Thursday shippers on the truck: Fuck you too.

To whoever decided that single coverage in electronics on the day before Thanksgiving was a good idea:


----------



## oath2order (Nov 26, 2014)

TO ALL OF HARDLINES: I am one of maybe five hardlines people who knows how to backstock. Therefore, I had no issue when the opening LOD told me to help backstock for the double trucks we had today. I also had no problem pulling the 12PM, 1PM, and 2PM CAFs. Whatever, y'know, I'm back there.

ANSWER THE GODDAMN PHONE CALLS. Today we were consistently getting the fitting room operator telling us the call came back to her three times and I don't CARE if you're not scheduled in seasonal, answer the bloody seasonal calls.

Also to the lady working in toys today: Goddammit answer the fucking toys calls you have no excuse.

I am fairly certain that we have gone over "how to pick up a call" with you all.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 26, 2014)

Also to whoever from corporate or whoever sends fixtures: Yes thank you for sending us the 12 brand new perfume lockboxes. I mean sure, it's taken forever to get them but we're all too busy to install them this week thank you so much.


----------



## StackerMistress (Nov 27, 2014)

TTOTM:  Everything I do is timed.  You know this.  Get the hell out of my way when I'm trying to get through 12 pm CAFs.

PS:  There are 15 vehicles of pulls on the line that you could be working on instead of yapping at me and blocking my way.


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 27, 2014)

Who looks at a printer in a cart of trash, reshop and flip labels parked next to the TSC door and thinks "yep, nobody's using this" before taking the whole thing? Or just the printer itself? A TM and an ETL, respectively. I'm surprised it only took a month or two before this started but twice is too much. I'm going to hide my printer when I'm on lunch now.

To Toy Team: aldkfjalfkjakljfalkfjalja. If you weren't under instocks' hours I wouldn't be so mad about what you're doing (or not, as the case may be) but here we are.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Nov 27, 2014)

TTOTM. we are not allowed to return pants that smell like piss. seriously does your nose not work.


----------



## radiochu (Nov 27, 2014)

TTOTM...

how in the EVER LOVING FUCK do you mistake a REDcard for a gift card. I mean did the absence of a barcode or the presence of a magstrip or hey maybe the fact that IT SAYS REDCARD ON THE FRONT not tip you off?!

and to make matters worse, you're a permanent hire. I would trade nearly ANY of my seasonals for you any day. you're not even supposed to be a cashier, you're only back on my front end because the sales floor couldn't deal with you. but for most of the last few shifts I've worked with you, I've spent 90% of my day not even doing my actual job because of how much time I've had to spend running back and forth between your lane to answer your dumbass questions and the service desk to fix your incredibly simple mistakes. which I'm not even going to complain about, because at this point, I don't WANT to show you how to use fix a mistake again. it'd probably only create ten more.

you are such a nice guy. but I really, really hope you don't last past your 90.


----------



## Redlined (Nov 28, 2014)

TTOTM

I know our job sucks sometimes, but maybe, just maybeee, if you didn't take it out on your fellow TM's, you'd have a much better day. It takes less effort to laugh than to frown and damn it, I try but instead of badabang, I get badaboooo. :/


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Nov 28, 2014)

TTOETL I have no idea what is wrong with you but you are rude to everyone. While I was vibing myself to death trying to make our guests feel welcome you were standing there scowling at everyone. Way to lead by example. [sarcasm font]


----------



## masterofalltrades (Nov 28, 2014)

radiochu said:


> TTOTM...
> 
> how in the EVER LOVING FUCK do you mistake a REDcard for a gift card. I mean did the absence of a barcode or the presence of a magstrip or hey maybe the fact that IT SAYS REDCARD ON THE FRONT not tip you off?!
> 
> ...


if there that bad they wont make. just do the deed before day seventy and document all his f ups


----------



## masterofalltrades (Nov 28, 2014)

radiochu said:


> TTOTM...
> 
> how in the EVER LOVING FUCK do you mistake a REDcard for a gift card. I mean did the absence of a barcode or the presence of a magstrip or hey maybe the fact that IT SAYS REDCARD ON THE FRONT not tip you off?!
> 
> ...


if there that bad they wont make. just do the deed before day seventy and document all his f ups


----------



## oath2order (Nov 29, 2014)

To the softlines TL: I don't care how busy it is. I am a guest when I am off the clock. If I want to talk to my friend (who is on the clock) for a minute, I will. Considering how you have no problem with coworkers hanging out with you when you're on the clock and they're not, this is simply just being a lil bitch.

Also get an attitude adjustment, you're a TL for the love of god act like one


----------



## queencat (Nov 29, 2014)

TTOTM: I don't know if you meant it but your comment about "[GSTL] put you back here? You're not cashiering?" was really crappy. You were the only one on service desk, and you were doing defectives. GSTL put me there to take care of guests. Yeah, I need to ask questions sometimes, but I haven't been here as long as you and I'm basically backup guest service- I get put on there when the regular girls you're best friends with call off or the line is too big for you to handle. So I don't really get a chance to learn anything since I get shuffled around so goddamn much. So please keep your probably-unintential-but-still-bitchy remarks to yourself.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 29, 2014)

To that one TL: thanks for taking the heat for us & keeping ETLs at bay. 
You do so much for us all & it sucks to see all the recognition going to derps for remembering to wear their name badges, asking CIHYFS in front of an ETL, pushing an empty cart out of the way & the like.


----------



## Backroom81 (Nov 30, 2014)

To the corporate shill who decided to leave FF active for Black Friday as opposed to last year.

Fuck. You.
Die in a fire.


----------



## tgtguy (Nov 30, 2014)

To my  stl: I get that you and all the etls worked some long ass days prior to and  Thurs night/Friday. However, other than the Sr tls, and one etl,,,,the rest of you did nothing but just stand around ...while us mere tms did all the grunt work. You made comments how you felt bad that they ( etsl srtls) had to be away from their family so much this past week and on Thanksgiving. Well, the rest of us were away from out families as well....and you didn't seem to feel bad about that. STOP making comments like this...its childish and proves just how much of a sorry leader you are . I for one don't feel bad that you had work such long hours or haven't had a day off in over two weeks....Spot pays you a hell of a lot more than I do....and you knew what you were getting into so stop bitching about it .


----------



## tgtguy (Nov 30, 2014)

Redlined said:


> TTOTM
> 
> I know our job sucks sometimes, but maybe, just maybeee, if you didn't take it out on your fellow TM's, you'd have a much better day. It takes less effort to laugh than to frown and damn it, I try but instead of badabang, I get badaboooo. :/


We have one of these at our store


----------



## Interrobang (Nov 30, 2014)

TTOTM: Don't blame the instocks team for you having to work on the dairy pallet from the truck. They have nothing to do with flow. I even explained this to you. You should have confronted the ETL-LOG who had you work it out, not one of the instocks tms during their lunch. 
You got upset at the wrong person and made the break room uncomfortable for the time you were there.


----------



## Interrobang (Nov 30, 2014)

TTOETL: Contrary to your belief, there's a lot of stuff I have to get done in market before the store opens. What the hell do you think pfresh openers do for two hours before opening?


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 30, 2014)

To that one leader: I don't know what I ever did to you, but this whole setting-me-up-to-fail-every-time-you're-LOD thing is really starting to get old. Seriously, grow the fuck up. And don't even try to get on me about not finishing my zone when you moved me to a high-traffic area halfway through a shift on Thanksgiving weekend.

To that one team member: I don't care if you bought the STL a coffee or slept with Kate Upton. You're a team *member*, not a team leader. You were never promoted, and frankly, I can't see anyone respecting you if you ever do get a promotion. So kindly deflate your head and stop bossing my co-workers around. I'll bet the only reason you haven't done that to me is because you would never stoop so low as to talk to me. So to you as well, grow the fuck up.


----------



## lurker (Nov 30, 2014)

lurker said:


> To that new cashier, I know your up to something, I can feel it and I'm not alone. You must of had everyone you know fill out the surveys, not even our best cashiers get that many props, by name in the survey in a year,that you got in a week!  Also its amazing they spelled your name right since it's unusual! I bet that you'll be doing the perp walk within your 90 days.



So after I heard what the local cops said about you on Black Friday I googled your name, HAHA! Your an idiot if you don't know that AP is waiting until they have enough for a felony!


----------



## masterofalltrades (Dec 1, 2014)

lurker said:


> lurker said:
> 
> 
> > To that new cashier, I know your up to something, I can feel it and I'm not alone. You must of had everyone you know fill out the surveys, not even our best cashiers get that many props, by name in the survey in a year,that you got in a week!  Also its amazing they spelled your name right since it's unusual! I bet that you'll be doing the perp walk within your 90 days.
> ...


AP finally closed on one of the redcard kings, third person in 2 years. credit card fraud is starting to be a trend.


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 1, 2014)

To The Two ETL's working in A block: you two worked 100 feet from the lanes for over an hour and never responded to back-ups.  And you wondered why I threw my hands up in frustration as I walked by you to the lanes, again.   Reason #91 why morale sucks at my store.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 1, 2014)

Produce Queen said:


> To The Two ETL's working in A block: you two worked 100 feet from the lanes for over an hour and never responded to back-ups.  And you wondered why I threw my hands up in frustration as I walked by you to the lanes, again.   Reason #91 why morale sucks at my store.




Hey now, they had important work that needed to get done and that doesn't get accomplished if they have to break away to do back up every few minutes.


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 1, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> Produce Queen said:
> 
> 
> > To The Two ETL's working in A block: you two worked 100 feet from the lanes for over an hour and never responded to back-ups.  And you wondered why I threw my hands up in frustration as I walked by you to the lanes, again.   Reason #91 why morale sucks at my store.
> ...



lol and you know that's *exactly *what they thought


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dear Schedule People: would it kill you to come up with some kind of list of who is doing what for a department. I mean, I don't mind training people. I do mind spending time (which I am very short of today) training them, only to discover I didn't need to because they're not doing actual instocks, they're just using instocks hours.

Dear ETL: Thanks for waiting until after I gave him a half-assed crash course to  let me know I didn't need to.

Dear TL: I feel bad telling you bad news but your reactions almost make it worth it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for leaving me 3 massive freezer metros it took me 3 hours to push.  And STOP writing down that it is busy you have know idea what the word "busy" means  also please push berries bananas and milk   Just cause they are not on a pull doesn't mean you don't have to push them dumb fuck.


----------



## signingminion (Dec 2, 2014)

Ttopa: you aren't doing me a favor offering to switch shifts. Out ctl pretty much assured me it would get done because of the reason I can no longer open. It's not just for a week. Enjoy earning your pay for once. Put on your big boy panties.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 2, 2014)

I was waiting to clock in today in the TSC. As I was waiting, the SrTL who was LOD for the day was sitting at the desk. He glanced at the break out to see where I was. This is the actual conversation that went down:

SrTL: oh, you're cashiering today.
Me: yep.
SrTL: ah, it must be nice to take a day just to cashier and still get gsa pay.
Me: (snickering)
SrTL: no, I'd love to have a day where I just come in and do flow and get my pay.
Me: Umm...I think most of the cashiers who have been here a good while make more money than I do.
SrTL: really?!
Me: yes. You know GSA is only 50 cents above base pay.
SrTL: what?! Why in the world would you even do it, then?
Me: I have no idea.
SrTL: ugh, and I thought *my* pay was bad....

Yeah....remember that next time I move heaven, earth, and the entire front end to help you out of a jam.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 2, 2014)

Well THAT got awkward quick....


----------



## Noiinteam (Dec 3, 2014)

TTOTM:  Yes you are a nice friendly pleasant person, hired as seasonal flow. BUT you are clueless. You shoot every stinkin thing you push. It fucking takes you FOREVER. My tl watched you yesterday. Numerous tm's have tried to help you and you can not comprehend. Enjoy what time you have left. Your days are numbered. Bye bye


----------



## Noiinteam (Dec 3, 2014)

TTOTM: I am flow tm. I am a proud flow tm. A lot of people, IMO, "flow bash". That's fine by me, I know I do a great job! Lol I am going to bash the sales floor tm's. I believe some think if an item comes out on a pull it has to stay out. That is not true!! If the primary is full and you check for 2nd locations, don't flex it into empty space near where it belongs. Backstock it. That is what the backroom is for. I don't care that it came out on a pull. Counts get screwed up. Don't complicate things. I don't care if it's soup or underwear, backstock it. Cue the music- let it go let it go can't hold it back anymore let it go let it go


----------



## calimero (Dec 3, 2014)

To the softline tms : no need to tape a note on an item if it is backstock !
At the end of your shift , push the 3 tier cart to the back room , put a pink clip on it and ta da. , it is done ! Why are you waiting for flow tm to do it? 

How many tms does it take to fill an end cap? At my store apparently 6 ! Pitiful and a waste of payroll, especially when other things needed to be done! 

To that stl who boast about etl/tl who worked OT? Any old timer tms would have worked it too if given the chance ! But we were not allowed , even asked to cut hours so we would not go over !!!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 3, 2014)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOTM: I am flow tm. I am a proud flow tm. A lot of people, IMO, "flow bash". That's fine by me, I know I do a great job! Lol I am going to bash the sales floor tm's. I believe some think if an item comes out on a pull it has to stay out. That is not true!! If the primary is full and you check for 2nd locations, don't flex it into empty space near where it belongs. Backstock it. That is what the backroom is for. I don't care that it came out on a pull. Counts get screwed up. Don't complicate things. I don't care if it's soup or underwear, backstock it. Cue the music- let it go let it go can't hold it back anymore let it go let it go



This is literally what flow does at my store


----------



## Jefmanly (Dec 4, 2014)

to our new logistic team lead: Dude you are such a pompous ass,  holly shit truck was so much better before you came. Also fuck you for making us do this new "FEETS" garbage.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 4, 2014)

To that one LOD:  Stop with the snarky remarks about how horrible Christians are. You aren't funny. In fact, keep it up, and someone's going to get annoyed and show Spot what the words "hostile work environment" mean. And then you had better hope that Spot's lawyers are better trained than the IT dept.


----------



## judgemental (Dec 5, 2014)

TTOGSA: I get that you enjoy being in Guest Service and helping guests, but maybe you should pay attention to your team and when they need help. I've had to help so many new cashiers (which I dont mind helping at all), but I'm busy as well with my projects and my job. You're always in guest service helping out when you could be helping your team get better. I don't understand why you're a GSA, you don't manage time well and you're not good at multitasking. You should leave again, but this time maybe not come back.


----------



## sher (Dec 5, 2014)

To that operator in that fairly new store that I called twice today, thank you for being so helpful!

To leadership, user your walkies.

To the many new and seasonal people, an swer the phones! If you're busy, respond via walkie. But you're never busy soooo, stop the b.s. because I can't keep doing your job and my job. I usually just give up and run around the store myself looking for whatever the phone guest wants (can't always trust the devices and sometimes they want items held). It's frustrating.


----------



## StackerMistress (Dec 6, 2014)

Rant ahead.

TTO-EVERYBODY:  Complete failure at every level.  I'm getting so tired of cleaning up after everyone.  Didn't finish pushing the truck?  Dayside will take care of it.  Didn't schedule enough people to push CAFs (on a weekend in December?!)?  Dayside will take care of it.  Oh, no leaders available to help pull the monster-sized CAFs?  Don't worry, dayside will take care of it.  Didn't finish pushing FDC (again)?  Didn't even bother backstocking what was pushed (AGAIN)?  Seasonal backstock taking up half of receiving?  Electronics backstock literally spilling out of the stockroom?  Other dayside TM randomly disappearing during said monster-sized CAFs?  SUBT999 from Plano?  Flexible Fulfillments every 10 minutes?  Need a pallet of bags down?  How about a new hanger bin?  Full baler and every cardboard cage overflowing?  Garbage all over the floor because you can't be bothered to sweep?  Garbage bursting out of bags because you're too damn lazy to walk 10 WHOLE FEET to get a new bag?

NO IT'S FINE; I'LL TAKE CARE OF EVERYTHING.


----------



## tgtguy (Dec 6, 2014)

TTOsrtl: The way that you bully and talk down to certain people is just wrong . Karma is a bitch my friend.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 7, 2014)

TTO SrTL...yes, it was a crappy night. I'm sorry half the sales floor team called out.  But seriously, you don't get to throw the "if no one else cares, then neither do I" fit.  Why? Because you are the manager. Suck it up. And people did care. And most of them worked frelling hard. Just because they had no desire to stay even later on a Saturday night doesn't mean they don't care. It just means that it's retail, they're done for the night, and in the end, it will be all there in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2014)

Horrible day in the backroom. 

This pretty much sums up my mood.


Alright, let's get to the rant.

Perishables team, please do not back stock shitloads of product during the CAF pull hours.  I mean seriously, can you even attempt to do it the right way?  STO and SUBT999 during the CAF pull hours.  And fuck the accumulator and fuck you if you say "oh that's too much work".  You back stock a full tub of bakery, deli, or meat and I pull it the next hour and you're bitching to me about "too much work". 
Meat, you are the worst culprit in this.  Honestly, just don't back stock anything.  For 3 straight hours, I was pulling back stock because you can't press a few more buttons.  I have no sympathy for people that want to argue about this with me. 

Backroom team lead and logistics ETL, please learn how to make a schedule.  You have a backroom day team member that is on the disabled list for at least 2 weeks and you fail to cover the shift.  It's a Saturday and you only have two people in backroom day.  You honestly couldn't get one of the assholes from the early morning team to cover a 6am to 2pm shift on a Saturday?  And I don't want to hear anyone bitch about back stock.  How can I back stock when the CAF pulls take an hour to pull per hour?

Substitute backroom day helper, you're an idiot.  Learn how to drive the wave.  You bumped into one of the metal beams and dislodged the fuse making the wave useless.  Luckily, I was able to figure out the problem and fixed it.
Also, never leave early if I am trying to finish the 5pm CAF pulls while also trying to take my lunch before 6pm.  I accommodated you and had no problems with you taking your lunch at 250pm and called for backup while you were at lunch.  You need to make a sacrifice and stay 5 minutes longer and help finish.  Also, learn how to read your schedule too.  The daily grid schedules in the breakroom hallway are posted on Mondays.  It has been known to everyone that you were scheduled 9am to 530pm today.  Don't assume, dumbass. 


This pretty much is my expression when I'm in the backroom every day


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 7, 2014)

To that closing SBTM: There's a reason I like opening at FA most mornings - because the closers don't leave me hanging like you did. 
I came into tea/mocha/coffee-stained sinks, near-empty coffee bean bins, only 1-2 jugs of milk in the coolers, empty syrup bottles left on the stand, no tea pitchers prepped; cups/lids weren't stocked despite having full boxes just around the corner, cream pitchers were ALL empty, counters were sticky & the espresso machine cleaning cycle wasn't started. 
You told me it 'got busy' after I left so you didn't have time to stock or finish prep. As a result, you doubled my set-up tasks but hey, I had it ALL caught up when you came strolling in later.
Also not buying the 'busy' excuse. Another TM told me it was dead & you stood around texting behind the counter.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 7, 2014)

To that one seasonal TM: You're really great and I hope you get hired on after Christmas.

To several seasonal hardlines TMs: You don't finish your zones, you take forever to get through your re-shop, and you don't respond to anything on the walkie. What are you guys doing all shift? Yeah, it's busy, but not so much so that you can't get any work done.

To that one TM: Do you ever think before you talk into the walkie? There are somethings that really shouldn't be announced to the entire store.



Retail Girl said:


> To that one LOD:  Stop with the snarky remarks about how horrible Christians are. You aren't funny. In fact, keep it up, and someone's going to get annoyed and show Spot what the words "hostile work environment" mean. And then you had better hope that Spot's lawyers are better trained than the IT dept.



I would say what that LOD can do, but that wouldn't be very Christian of me.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 7, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> I would say what that LOD can do, but that wouldn't be very Christian of me.



I dunno, the Old Testament gets pretty creative in places.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 7, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> To that closing SBTM: There's a reason I like opening at FA most mornings - because the closers don't leave me hanging like you did.
> I came into tea/mocha/coffee-stained sinks, near-empty coffee bean bins, only 1-2 jugs of milk in the coolers, empty syrup bottles left on the stand, no tea pitchers prepped; cups/lids weren't stocked despite having full boxes just around the corner, cream pitchers were ALL empty, counters were sticky & the espresso machine cleaning cycle wasn't started.
> You told me it 'got busy' after I left so you didn't have time to stock or finish prep. As a result, you doubled my set-up tasks but hey, I had it ALL caught up when you came strolling in later.
> Also not buying the 'busy' excuse. Another TM told me it was dead & you stood around texting behind the counter.



Glad our SBTM's seem to be mostly decent at their job. I check out FA and SB when they close, and sign off on the forms. At FA I have closed, so I know what to check and make sure was done. At SB I have no idea, when I asked various LOD's they responded to not worry about it, that they knew what was expected of them and did it all without having their hand held.


----------



## Interrobang (Dec 7, 2014)

To the market team members: All of you are awesome, dependable, and hard-working. Though we are few in number, I couldn't have asked for a better or more cohesive team to work with.  

To that one TM: I'm sorry you are a regular hire and past your ninety days. Yeah, I see you buddying up with your hardlines friends and "helping" them with their CAFs. They work just fine and more efficiently without you.

To select seasonal TMs: Use your walkies or hand them over to someone who won't wear it as an accessory.


----------



## Inception (Dec 8, 2014)

My god, to sales floor people: please do not freaking take a walkie when you never respond to backup and don't even respond to questions. Give it to someone that really needs it (me), since I always respond to Guest First calls and respond when I hear "Hardlines do you copy." It sucks being without a walkie when other freaking team members have a walkie that they never use. They hear the back up calls, they hear calls for help on Hardlines, but don't respond.

God, this is a long rant. 

Also please pull your own weight. It sucks not able to finish my own zoning department because I have to go zone the department that you were assigned to do. Zone does not just mean pick up misplaced items from that department, it is so much more.


----------



## queencat (Dec 8, 2014)

TTOTM I don't appreciate you patronizing the shit out of me. I know how to do a missed coupon- I didn't know it was OK for me to do them at my register. I knew that 20% off coupon started Sunday, not Saturday- that's what I told the guest but she either misheard me or chose to tell you different. I swear to God if you interrupt me one more time when I'm with a guest to scold me like I'm a fucking two year old I will ACT like a two year old and tattle on your ass. You're not a team lead, you're not even a GSA, you're just a fucking cashier who's weaseled her way into Guest Service permanently. Fuck you.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Dec 8, 2014)

TmyETL: Thank you for talking with me about my future with Target and that you would like to see me moving up in the near future. Thank you for being a positive person and someone I look forward to seeing at work. Thank you for being a open and approachable TL if I have any problems or concerns. You are awesome and if you ever move stores I'm coming with you!


----------



## Flabbergasted (Dec 8, 2014)

TTO Sr.TL: You are a worthless LOD. You are way too kind to guests who don't deserve it. All the closers wind up clocking out 5-10 minutes later than they should be, with tons of unsorted go-backs left behind, and the store in general disarray. For all the talk you give about wanting to be an ETL, with the way you run things, I'll be shocked (or maybe I won't be) if they wind up promoting you.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 9, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one LOD:  Stop with the snarky remarks about how horrible Christians are. You aren't funny. In fact, keep it up, and someone's going to get annoyed and show Spot what the words "hostile work environment" mean. And then you had better hope that Spot's lawyers are better trained than the IT dept.


I'm a better attorney than the IT department


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 9, 2014)

tgtguy said:


> TTOsrtl: The way that you bully and talk down to certain people is just wrong . Karma is a bitch my friend.


Do you work at my store? LOL!


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 9, 2014)

tgtcpht said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > To that one LOD:  Stop with the snarky remarks about how horrible Christians are. You aren't funny. In fact, keep it up, and someone's going to get annoyed and show Spot what the words "hostile work environment" mean. And then you had better hope that Spot's lawyers are better trained than the IT dept.
> ...



Yet probably never stepped foot into a law school or law firm?


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 9, 2014)

To that one LOD:

The TM who started four months ago and I have names that while are different, sound *exactly* alike over the walkie. I spent two months asking the LODs to distinguish between the other TM and myself by putting our dept in front of our names...GSA RG, HL that TM's name. Every single one of you refused to do it. So, after sounding like a fool over and over again on the Walkie when you all would call and would want her, I just started ignoring calls for the name. For every ten times an LOD is looking for her, they will call me over the Walkie once. So the odds are better if I don't respond. If it's a TM, I can usually gauge by who it is if they are looking for me or her.

So...don't call me "weird" for assuming you aren't calling for me. What is truly "weird" that a simple request to help both her and I distinguish the call outs was ignored by every single LOD.

But thanks for your nasty input, anyway.


----------



## evilSF (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you TM for telling on me because my personality is too much and it causes you to work less. I now get to leave softlines and not have to worry who my team is going to be; I'll be solo. Now I'll be able to vibe more and not have to pick up anyone's slack.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Dec 10, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one LOD:
> 
> The TM who started four months ago and I have names that while are different, sound *exactly* alike over the walkie. I spent two months asking the LODs to distinguish between the other TM and myself by putting our dept in front of our names...GSA RG, HL that TM's name. Every single one of you refused to do it. So, after sounding like a fool over and over again on the Walkie when you all would call and would want her, I just started ignoring calls for the name. For every ten times an LOD is looking for her, they will call me over the Walkie once. So the odds are better if I don't respond. If it's a TM, I can usually gauge by who it is if they are looking for me or her.
> 
> ...



haha, we have a similar situation in our store right now.  We have a girl named Aja, and another named Asia... it's a pain in the A%$ some times, especially when some of the TM's don't speak up on the walkie.  Were also having somewhat of a hard time getting people to communicate quickly over buttons and phones starting to drive me crazy.

Also, we have like 3 people with my name at our store so I have managed to go by my last name which generally is a no no lol


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 10, 2014)

To that one cashier: you called both the LOD and me to beg us to call you in if there's a call off. There wasn't a call off, but we decided to pad the front end hours and called you to come in. And as with every time we do that, the first words out of your mouth when I talked to you was, "can I leave early?" Really? Really?

To that one LOD: thank you for saying "no."


----------



## Bosch (Dec 10, 2014)

To the one ETL:

Thank you for writing a short sales floor schedule with only ONE mid TM, and expecting all the process teams who are elbow deep in projects to get all the X-mas stuff out of the back, or marked down to cover the sales floor and push the CAF pulls while blowing sales out of the water by 10-30K(sales over plan have increased every day) You were told the process teams would back up as last resort since we are so busy cause most actually guest service at the same time so we needed a little padding in time. But nope you just didn't schedule anyone..

And today you walk in complaining that the line is full of PTM vehicles and CAF pulls.. Well maybe if we didn't have guests 4-deep at the check lanes so your In-Stock team could actually you know In-Stock stuff the line wouldn't be packed with PTM. Plano is short since you didn't use them for anything so most are at another store. But short cashiers and no sales floor once again - your process teams feel and are fucked over..

I felt pretty secure in this feeling by opening LOD going "who wrote this schedule?" as he told HR to get on the phone to get some bodies in the building. But this idiot ETL who screwed us has get this? 10 hard lines closers... Ok...


----------



## tgtguy (Dec 10, 2014)

TTOTM- I don't know how someone can go into a bathroom, poop on the wall, the floor and the toilet seat and walk out and leave it. I guess I should be grateful that you threw some paper towels on the floor so others wouldn't have to stand in your poop while pissing. What makes it worse... it was in the team members bathroom  so the offender is amongst us .


----------



## Bosch (Dec 10, 2014)

tgtguy said:


> TTOTM- I don't know how someone can go into a bathroom, poop on the wall, the floor and the toilet seat and walk out and leave it. I guess I should be grateful that you threw some paper towels on the floor so others wouldn't have to stand in your poop while pissing. What makes it worse... it was in the team members bathroom  so the offender is amongst us .



Yeah ours is one who has a penchant for creative writing, either with a boxknife or when that blade is broken a big sharpie marker.. And this is the bathroom in the backroom. Not a bathroom guests have access to. So yeah the trash walks among us. Our SFT is not pleased. I don't get that people have never been taught the "don't shit where you eat" theory. Cause now there is a camera trained on the door.. Funny day crew always finds it but overnight never says a thing.. Hrm.


----------



## tgtguy (Dec 10, 2014)

When, I went in there and saw it...my first thought was that's nasty as hell....then I thought if I walk out of here and someone is standing there...I have to make it plain and clear it wasn't me. So, when I walked out there wasn't someone there...but I did tell the SFT, there was a code brown in the bathroom. He then replied a code brown? I said yeah, someone went crazy in there...he walked in ...came out and said ..well I will be damned.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 10, 2014)

To the SBTMs: your music is terrible. It's bad enough I have to listen to it when we aren't open. Could you please turn it off when we *are* open?


----------



## babytrees (Dec 10, 2014)

To those seasonal team members-i can't believe you've lasted this long. 

To the good ones...hope you make it to permanent.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Dec 10, 2014)

Dear AD setters, 

Is it really that fkn hard to change the goddamn over head signs so when we have a walk during the week from the DTL I dont have 40 endcaps to change. THNX


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 11, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...


Not for a second, but I watch Judge Judy


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2014)

c9 Rippin said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > To that one LOD:
> ...



Same at mine, except it involves me and a GSA. Not gonna say the names because, well, it's ~mine~ but it's the same as your situation.

It's annoying because he gets called to guest service A LOT and I think they mean me.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 12, 2014)

Luckily at my store, they often say positions over the walkie rather than just names. We have two girls with the same name, so they'll call them out as <name> Hardlines, or <name> Softlines, and for GSA or GSTL, they're more likely to just say, "<GSA or GSTL> to the service desk" than a specific name, or will say <title> <name> so very rarely mis-respond.

I think the main reason they do this though is because in the middle of the day we often have double coverage (opener doesn't walk out immediately as closer comes in) so they don't care which person responds, just that one of them does.


----------



## sher (Dec 12, 2014)

To the current etl-hr, you suck! I'm not working 'til ten on christmas eve. The old guy made working after 5 volunteer only (he was nearly perfect and he quit, because target). Of course because I'm trying to get my average hours up to get healthcare, I'll probably be there, but if I can find someone to take that shift and give me the day after christmas, I'm making the swap.

Alsooo, the store is only open til 9 on christmas eve. A whole hour past when the store closes seems excessive. Is it really that busy of a day???? I'm genuinely ignorant because I never worked past 5 on the day (and it was slow both times) and before that all my christmas shopping was done weeks before christmas sooo I've never seen a store christmas eve night.


----------



## sher (Dec 12, 2014)

Did the math and I can't make it to healthcare... I can get half an hour away, sooo I'm just gonna try to get rid of that shift and if I can't, I'll just work it and be sloow, lame and unpleasant. And I'm clocking out 5 minutes early. I don't have a reason to stay on anyone's good side anymore. I only stopped looking for a job because for a moment it looked like I'd make it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

To the backroom TL and logistics ETL, it's the second to last Friday of the Christmas season, and you only have one backroom team member after 2pm, did you even look at the computer screen when you were making the schedule?  Are you familiar with a thing called logic? 
I come in at noon and my help leaves at 2pm.  After that, it's just me.  The CAF pulls from 2pm to 5pm take me an average of 50 to 59 minutes and pulling flexible fulfillment was out of the question.  I'm just glad that this was my last Friday of the Christmas season this year since I have next Friday off.  2 weekends of this shit and it will be over.  Thank Joseph Smith. 

This sums up my reaction when I see the daily grid and get screwed on the schedule as usual.


----------



## Owl (Dec 13, 2014)

to that one lod: can you honestly just shut up for five minutes? i'm this close to actually turning in the two week notice i've been debating about for a month just because you're driving me insane.


----------



## Interrobang (Dec 13, 2014)

To those two hardlines tms who came in this morning and worked through mid-afternoon: Thanks for actually answering calls and call buttons. I was swamped with market and hardlines calls and guests and you two helped pick up the slack of the following little shits:
To that one seasonal tm: Fuck you. I know you have a walkie. I saw you from way down the main aisle. You were right by the phone in toys when the operator announced a call for that area but walked away anyways. I know you saw me walking down the aisle to answer that call. THANKS.
To that other seasonal tm: Fuck you too. You never answer calls for anything except-- on occasion-- back up.
              P.S. to seasonal tms #1 and #2: Just because the LOD assigned you to do reshop doesn't mean you flat out ignore everything else going around you.
To that permanent hardlines tm: You only push CAFs and reshop (just barely). Would it kill you to answer the phones or cancel call buttons in your area? Oh and multiple LODs on different days have called you out over the walkie wondering where you've gone. I'm glad I'm not the only one who notices you run off to who-knows-where.

I can't wait until the holiday season is over so these lazy asses are weeded out.  I can't say much for the permanent hire but hopefully they'll find a way to get her out the door too.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 13, 2014)

sher said:


> To the current etl-hr, you suck! I'm not working 'til ten on christmas eve



I'll trade you. I work till 10:30 christmas eve, and come back the day after christmas at 7:30 AM.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 14, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> sher said:
> 
> 
> > To the current etl-hr, you suck! I'm not working 'til ten on christmas eve
> ...


I did that last year. How is that remotely fair?


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 14, 2014)

To that one seasonal TM: this is the second Saturday in a row that you called off as your shift was starting, and all you said both times was, "I won't be in tonight." I'm going to laugh hard if they keep you on.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Dec 14, 2014)

TTOTM;

Your seriously going to give "me" the GSTL and the STL an attitude while doing your register training? "Gooooooood Lucccckkkk"


----------



## sher (Dec 14, 2014)

Ahh, and I found out yesterday that this year we really are open til 10 on Christmas eve. Lol.. The ridiculousness. I'm clocking in late and out early. I don't even understand why anyone would be shopping then. The date for Christmas hasn't changed. How can you be so ill-prepared that you're gonna be at target until ten? There was a time when nothing was opened past like 2pm on Christmas eve. People were used to it. Now they know target and Walmart will be there for them when they fail to plan.

To those seasonal employees, you can't possibly think you have a real chance at staying! We don't need people who walk around in circles. We don't need people who "finish" their area and then don't look for more to do. We. Don't. Need. You.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 14, 2014)

To that one TM from another store: when I call to inquire for a guest if you have a product, if you are going to lie and say you don't have it instead of actually checking, you may want to mute the phone first. Because otherwise I can hear every single word of your conversation and know you are lying. Lucky for you the guest on my end was being a lying pain in my ass, or we would have had words.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Dec 14, 2014)

ToTheTMsOnTheFloorToday: Respond to the damn call boxes!!! I have never in my 3 1/2 years heard the walkie so quiet when a call box goes off and we have more than 4 people on the floor. There was no reason that it should have went to 2nd request. It shouldn't get bad where my ETL is going over the walkie getting irritated asking who is responding. I will bring this up in our huddle tomorrow or talk to your ETL-GE & SrTL! Ridiculous!


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 14, 2014)

We had one hit the second request yesterday...so the LOD got on the walkie and asked the (currently seasonal) TM if she could get that. The TM said no because she planned to go to break soon. I could tell the LOD was ready to lose it right then and there. I was on that side of the store, so I went for it...but naturally the darn thing wouldn't clear. Either way, it took me longer to clear the call button than it did to answer the guest's question.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Dec 14, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> We had one hit the second request yesterday...so the LOD got on the walkie and asked the (currently seasonal) TM if she could get that. The TM said no because she planned to go to break soon. I could tell the LOD was ready to lose it right then and there. I was on that side of the store, so I went for it...but naturally the darn thing wouldn't clear. Either way, it took me longer to clear the call button than it did to answer the guest's question.


I would have flipped my lid if a TM said that...


----------



## evilSF (Dec 15, 2014)

Omg! The call boxes and seasonal TMs are driving me nuts. I'm allowed to run in your store. I walk Ave 14 miles a day while working. Tofay, they wouldn't respond or clear them. I had to tell them all how important it is. It's just so frustrating. I guess when I work in softlines, I'm a fair distance to all the hardlines ones.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Dec 15, 2014)

To Several Target Softlines Team Members: First of all, why in the hell are you all going your break at the same time? The break times are staggered for a reason. Second: did you think no one would notice that you guys were gone for double the amount of time you were supposed for your first break and lunch and a good forty-five minutes for your last break?! You're a big part of why we didn't leave until one in the morning! The STL kept having a brand team member, who was working in seasonal at the time, check on you guys because he knew damn good and well you all were screwing around.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 15, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> We had one hit the second request yesterday...so the LOD got on the walkie and asked the (currently seasonal) TM if she could get that. The TM said no because she planned to go to break soon. I could tell the LOD was ready to lose it right then and there. I was on that side of the store, so I went for it...but naturally the darn thing wouldn't clear. Either way, it took me longer to clear the call button than it did to answer the guest's question.



You always say you are with a guest.  I will say seasonal TM depending on time of day, ours is so crazy if you don't say No to things you will never get out of there. But our wonderful seasonals we have two I would keep. I have worked with these two and they have a clue. But a bunch of the others - yeah no.


----------



## sher (Dec 15, 2014)

My new etls act as if being on register is beneath them. The old ones and the stl would do it if need be. These new guys just call constantly. Umm we're busy helping guests because the schedule is dumb and the store is crowded and on the way to register I get stopped. If you're just standing there watching lines grow, umm maybe you should try to help more directly than just hooting and hollering into the walkie. Alsoooo, we can't both talk at once so keep your requests succinct. 

And the new stl doesn't do enough on the floor. Idk, maybe the old one was just going above and beyond and the current guy is doing the normal amount, but he seems to walk in circles around the store pretty often.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 15, 2014)

TTOTL: Congrats. You might have just killed one of the last bits of care I had left for this job. I don't think you're going to like your prize.


----------



## sher (Dec 15, 2014)

whoops, guess I was too annoyed to form that in a TTOETL


----------



## TechChic08 (Dec 16, 2014)

TTOTM: You need to actually go up to the top of the lanes to successfully guide guests to your 'open with no waiting' register. It's busy, guests can't see you all the way down at the end! Standing between the even & odd registers is only causing traffic jams.


TTOGSTL/GSA: Why no express open at typical lunch hour? You know we get a lot of corporate types during the week that come in for only a handful of items


----------



## kyle petty (Dec 16, 2014)

TTOTM: I'd rather work every freaking shift every single day until someone competent gets hired than have your incompetent piece of crap guest-angering BS anyfuckingmore.

And it looks like I might have to.... Ahh, being the only specialist in my position.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2014)

kyle petty said:


> TTOTM: I'd rather work every freaking shift every single day until someone competent gets hired than have your incompetent piece of crap guest-angering BS anyfuckingmore.
> 
> And it looks like I might have to.... Ahh, being the only specialist in my position.



What's your position?


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 17, 2014)

To that one SrTL: if you don't know the price match policy, ask me. But going over my head, overruling me and then telling me after the fact that you didn't know the rules is silly. And it wastes all of our time as it means my word/knowledge means nothing to this guest.

Honestly, I don't care if you gave it to them or not...it's not my money...and I made you do it under your numbers. But undermining me because you don't know the rules is a problem. I can't get away with that, so why can you?


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Dec 17, 2014)

TTOTM: Why are you bothering to ask me about anything when you're just going to go to the next  team member you see and ask them the same thing?


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 17, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> To that one SrTL: if you don't know the price match policy, ask me. But going over my head, overruling me and then telling me after the fact that you didn't know the rules is silly. And it wastes all of our time as it means my word/knowledge means nothing to this guest.
> 
> Honestly, I don't care if you gave it to them or not...it's not my money...and I made you do it under your numbers. But undermining me because you don't know the rules is a problem. I can't get away with that, so why can you?



So glad my store doesn't do that nonsense. Had ETL-GE ask me three times today about our price match policy. While I might prefer it if she knew it, at least she asks, and doesn't overrule while holding partial knowledge.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 18, 2014)

TTOTM: Don't ever tell a guest that something will be here this week. It doesn't matter what the PDA says. It can be and frequently is WRONG! I really don't appreciate having my head taken off cause you told this guest a pile of BS. I did not need that today. Keep your mouth closed and promise nothing. The standard line is "It is active product we will carry, but we can not promise when it will arrive. Check on line, then order for store pick up or call us to hold it."


----------



## RandomNerd (Dec 18, 2014)

To the TMs that just stick empty packages in a bin in guest services: You know I am here, right? Right?! I'm in the store! I'm calling to LOD every two hours for my parking patrols. You must know. I want my KTRs. If you can walk all the way to guest services, you can walk over to me. Heck, one guy is constantly calling me over the radio for his, and I don't mind it AT ALL! In fact, I appreciate a nice walk after standing up in the front of the store every so often. Especially if you're not going to bother putting an Empty Package sticker on it. Thanks for a bin full of empty packages with nothing to show for it. That is money lost in our store, and we can't even put a face to it for future reference. We even constantly bring the topic up...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2014)

To the backroom team lead, what is your deal?  Do you think I'm a fuckin' idiot or something?  I've had 3 backroom team leads during my stint at Target.  The first team lead was understandable and knew what was what.  My last two team leads have acted like I was a fuckin' lazy ass dummy.  Telling me to pick it up?  Are you serious?  Pick it up?  I'm clearing 30 to 40 CAF batches before the 60 minute mark.  I come in at 1pm and you're on your way out and you're bitching to me about the usual and telling me that I will have help until 630pm when in reality the person left at 4pm.  You also tell me to sweep the entire backroom and pick up repack boxes and put them on the pallets in receiving because there is a big person coming for a visit tomorrow. 
Do I look like I give a fuck? 

Lately I've been feeling like Colin Farrell in In Bruges. 

These gifs sum it up.


----------



## Triscuit (Dec 19, 2014)

to that one etl - i cannot wait for you to leave. I have worked for target for over a year and have NEVER had anyone come at me like the way you did today. I cant even defend myself or try to explain the situation without you saying i have an attitude. I can never get my side of the story out because it doesn't matter. They have to blame someone and when you try to defend yourself then you are told you are having a bad attitude. I was on the verge of tears today. But its all good considering you are leaving in a few weeks. good riddance!!!!


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 19, 2014)

RandomNerd said:


> To the TMs that just stick empty packages in a bin in guest services: You know I am here, right? Right?! I'm in the store! I'm calling to LOD every two hours for my parking patrols. You must know. I want my KTRs. If you can walk all the way to guest services, you can walk over to me. Heck, one guy is constantly calling me over the radio for his, and I don't mind it AT ALL! In fact, I appreciate a nice walk after standing up in the front of the store every so often. Especially if you're not going to bother putting an Empty Package sticker on it. Thanks for a bin full of empty packages with nothing to show for it. That is money lost in our store, and we can't even put a face to it for future reference. We even constantly bring the topic up...



What, they don't report them in the PDA?


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 19, 2014)

To that one ETL: You're a bully & a prick. You've driven people to tears because of your own shortcomings.
Eat hot death & die.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2014)

To those who cut hours on the week of the 28th: Cosmetics endcaps reset that week and you can be certain I'm staying late to reset them if need be. Suck my ass.


----------



## queencat (Dec 19, 2014)

To the team members at the other store: PICK UP YOUR DAMN PHONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## judgemental (Dec 20, 2014)

TTOGSTL, I've mentioned it before but honestly at this point it's getting annoying. You're a GSTL not a Guest Service team member. And you're the one thats suppose to watch over the lanes while the other GSTL goes on his lunch. WHY IN THE WORLD WOULD YOU GO AND STAY AT GUEST SERVICE WHEN IT WASN'T EVEN BUSY. I NEEDED TO YOU (most of us needed you) TO OVERRIDE SOMETHING AND YOU DIDNT WANT TO COME AND DO IT SO I HAD TO CALL SOMEONE ELSE. YOU ARE NOT CUT OUT FOR THE JOB YOU'RE ALWAYS RUNNING AROUND LIKE A CHICKEN WITH IT'S HEAD CUT OFF. YOU'RE SO INCOMPETENT. PLEASE MOVE SOMEWHERE ELSE IN THE STORE OR ASK TO ONLY BE A GUEST SERVICE TEAM MEMBER BECAUSE YOU SEEM TO LIKE IT OVER THERE.
/endrant


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2014)

OH RIGHT

to the backroom TMs I love you for playing the good radio station in the backroom omg 

Backstocking to Pitbull's Timber is awesome. I'm awkwardly dancing as I backstock. I love it. Please keep this radio station on instead of your personal iPods playing back there. I sing to myself if it's a good song that I know the lyrics to and that I'm allowed to sing.

By "allowed to sing" I mean if the song doesn't contain "nigga" in it. Most o your personal iPods contain rap which is boring since I can't say that word. Also it was kind of awkward listening to YG's song "My Nigga"


----------



## radiochu (Dec 20, 2014)

TTOTM:

whaaaaaaaat in the world has possessed you. your anger issues just keep escalating. tonight one of my favorite GSTLs told me she had to take a break before she threw you over the counter. I moved you to checklanes because I know you hate service desk and because I felt like it might mitigate some damage. you were still rude to guests, and at one point I came over to bring you change and you were so upset at the hordes of teenagers coming through that you repeatedly told me it was 'to that point,' and then grabbed me and bodily shook me to illustrate your point.

WTF, WTactualF.

the word 'seasonal' has never made me so happy.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 20, 2014)

oath2order said:


> OH RIGHT
> 
> to the backroom TMs I love you for playing the good radio station in the backroom omg
> 
> ...




I have a lot of old school rap on my play list so it was important that I don't sing along to NWA, ICE T and Body Count, or Public Enemy.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > OH RIGHT
> ...



I mean rap is good but I just can't sing along to it given the general racial stats of my store's backroom team.


----------



## hannahlouwho (Dec 20, 2014)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


>




That GIF describes how I feel when one of two things happen.
1) When a guest is really nice and then starts talking about the damn security breach. WHAT DO YOU WANT ME TO SAY?!
2) I get them pumped to get a red card, they start to sign up and decide they don't want to anymore halfway through. (This has only happened twice but it hurts.)


----------



## radiochu (Dec 20, 2014)

to our STL:
before you set stanchions to control traffic at the front end and insist it will help traffic flow, maybe you should listen to us when we tell you how it just makes it worse, every single time you do it. you have no idea how the front end needs to be run and I wish you'd just leave it to those of us who do it every day and do it very well despite your 'help' every time you walk by.
YEAH I SAID IT. lol.


----------



## tgtguy (Dec 20, 2014)

ttoetl, srtl and stl-. I cant say that I was surprised that you guys stayed in the backroom all day "detrashing" things to put on endcaps. While you were back there...you ran down the front end team, talked about guests, team members and even managed to talk negative about the town  our store is in. All of you , but one has children...I honestly hope and pray that when your children get old enough to enter the workforce that someone out there doesn't make them feel the way you make others feel. You want others to run and tattle if anything negative is spoken about the stores leadership....but its ok for you to run the rest of us down?  Yet, you wonder why people keep calling the hotline......


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2014)

hannahlouwho said:


> That GIF describes how I feel when one of two things happen.
> 1) When a guest is really nice and then starts talking about the damn security breach. WHAT DO YOU WANT ME TO SAY?!
> 2) I get them pumped to get a red card, they start to sign up and decide they don't want to anymore halfway through. (This has only happened twice but it hurts.)



oh my god I hate when they still talk about the breach.

suck my ass it was last year it's over oh my god please stop bringing it up. "I only pay with cash at Target" okay yeah good for you you special little snowflake do you only pay with cash at about 50000000000000 other stores


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2014)

Alrighty and now for my rant about today:

To the STL: Why in god's name do you think resetting a front endcap of cosmetics, which just so happens to be RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE DOORS TO THE STORE is a good idea to do today? jesus christ what world do you live in

To the guest service TM: Drop the fucking attitude. This is a consistent problem and the GSTLs and GSAs know you have an attitude. So drop it.

To the ETL-GE: Please get better soon.

To the GSA and ETL-AP: Nice idea to do that thing where you make all the guests line up and you direct them to registers. Smart idea.

To ETL-HR: The pizza you ordered today was awesome.

To the AP TM who muttered "Crying wolf, see if I come back when you call": Um you apparently took 15 minutes to guest service after they called for you. The situation was over how about you move faster.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 20, 2014)

To everyone who helped out in electronics tonight: You guys are awesome.

To that one SrTL: Thank you for understanding why I didn't come close to completing my zone.


----------



## queencat (Dec 20, 2014)

oath2order said:


> hannahlouwho said:
> 
> 
> > That GIF describes how I feel when one of two things happen.
> ...



Any reputable company has fraud protection. Grow up you technophobic babies. I really hope more retailers start doing away with checks for the same reason...but I'm getting a tad off topic so:

TTOTM: I should be mad at you because covering for you made me miss my last break but damnit it's not your fault. You're too sweet.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 21, 2014)

oath2order said:


> hannahlouwho said:
> 
> 
> > That GIF describes how I feel when one of two things happen.
> ...




You could ask if they shop at Staples.

http://fortune.com/2014/12/19/staples-cards-affected-breach/


----------



## thatcashierdude (Dec 21, 2014)

queencat said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > hannahlouwho said:
> ...


Funny how much of a risk you take when writing a check, giving whoever you write the check to your account and routing number, name, and address. But because the guest read "in an article" that unauthorized purchases made with debit cards are the cardholder's responsibility, they still use checks...and these people don't realize that us sticking the check into the reader means the computer is storing all of that information, including their drivers license number. But oh no, because cards that carry zero liability for fraud got hacked, all of a sudden everyone needs to freak out.


----------



## judgemental (Dec 21, 2014)

TTOTM Thank you for understanding that I'm not properly trained in Guest Services and that I only cover whenever they need me too. You're awesome for helping me and letting me know the rules and allowing me to learn and grow


----------



## TM26 Earthquake (Dec 21, 2014)

To that one seasonal TM working hardlines with me today: If there were one person that I specifically did not want to work with on the last Saturday night before Christmas, it's you.

At first I was lenient, because you claim this to be your first retail job. Okay. But now, I can clearly see that you completely lack a work ethic, and don't work well in a team. Great. Also, why do you even grab equipment? You keep your PDA in your 3-tier with the reshop, but you don't actually use it to see where the reshop goes. You grab a walkie, but you clip it to your cart and ignore everything being said on it. I've never seen you answer a phone call, nor have I seen you answer backup calls at the front lanes. I'd say I've never heard you say anything on it, but that wouldn't exactly be true, because you make no hesitation to tell the LOD when you're taking your breaks!

There's a reason each of us were given 2 sections of hardlines to look after, and yet I was the one that other team members were complaining to when I didn't drop everything I was doing, jog past the nonfunctional phone near me, allll the way to one of your phones, just to answer your call. For you. While you stared at me.

"It's your job to answer his calls when he's busy" bitch he's not busy he just doesn't listen to the walkie jfc


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> You could ask if they shop at Staples.
> 
> http://fortune.com/2014/12/19/staples-cards-affected-breach/



Or Home Depot

The best part is there's a Home Depot across the road from my store, and the next store over from us is Staples.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 21, 2014)

No Staples near my store, but Home Depot in our parking lot, often Home Depot carts in our store. Not sure if it's a dumb cart attendant or guests bringing them into the store though.


----------



## StackerMistress (Dec 21, 2014)

Newbie salesfloor TMs trying to get newbie BR TMs to get items... omg what a clusterfuck.

And to that one seasonal salesfloor TM who's been here like.... a month.... I hear you enjoy starting drama.  You have apparently told everyone with ears that I "gave you a nasty look."  Honey, I'm backroom.  I don't do drama.  If I wanted that, I would work in softlines.


----------



## TechChic08 (Dec 21, 2014)

TTOTM: We're 6 deep & lines getting longer, while you're down front with no one at your register. Start calling people over ffs! I smiled on the inside when I saw you had been moved to a register right in the thick of things.

To whoever made the lovely front end schedule: 2 GSTMs scheduled for the whole day... on the busiest shopping day before Christmas. Only 3 cashiers until noon, busiest shopping day before Christmas. Are you fucking kidding me?? There was quite honestly a line for GS at least 13 guests deep at one point, stretched all the way across to the very last register. Didn't we just hire a bunch of people the other week?


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 21, 2014)

Eh, you don't really want a bunch of TM's that just got hired working at the service desk. I'd rather work it all day by myself than have others process shit wrong and make a mess.


----------



## StackerMistress (Dec 21, 2014)

Whenever I'm running up something for flexible fulfillment and there's a huge line at Guest service, I'm so nervous some guest is gonna start yelling at me... And then I can say "I'm not even trained on the registers!"

I definitely get the stink eye, but no one has yelled at me.... Yet.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 21, 2014)

To whoever's writing the instocks schedule: You can somehow manage to schedule somebody for 8 hours of autos under IS hours all week and 2+ people on toy team but putting more than one actual IS person on Sunday is impossible? Enjoy your half barely  un-scanned shelves. But hey, at least the lip balm up front is (mostly) full now!



StackerMistress said:


> Whenever I'm running up something for flexible fulfillment and there's a huge line at Guest service, I'm so nervous some guest is gonna start yelling at me... And then I can say "I'm not even trained on the registers!"
> 
> I definitely get the stink eye, but no one has yelled at me.... Yet.



Lucky you. I'll be doing instocks stuff up front and a guest will ask me if a backup cashier (with light off) is open or outright ask if another lane is opening. So I'll stifle my sighs and jump on.


----------



## TechChic08 (Dec 21, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> Eh, you don't really want a bunch of TM's that just got hired working at the service desk. I'd rather work it all day by myself than have others process shit wrong and make a mess.


We actually have quite a few TMs trained for GS, not sure if hours ran out for front end or what. Usually there's 2-3 people up there. But to only have 2 scheduled for the whole day when you have plenty trained is crazy. I thought the reason for hiring the additional cashiers would be to free up the GS trained ones to be up there


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 21, 2014)

TechChic08 said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > Eh, you don't really want a bunch of TM's that just got hired working at the service desk. I'd rather work it all day by myself than have others process shit wrong and make a mess.
> ...



Well, yeah, I'd be fine with more trained people helping, I just meant busy 4th quarter days are not ideal for training, I'd rather run the service desk alone than have it be me and an untrained newbie. I can train them all they like first quarter, but training them on a crazy busy day so they can "help" is just going to slow things down, not speed them up.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Dec 21, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> TechChic08 said:
> 
> 
> > Nauzhror said:
> ...


This is why I don't like calling for backup unless it's absolutely necessary, some of the salesfloor TMs really screw things up (leaving unsorted crap all over the counter instead of putting it away, ignoring both red and white tickets, messing up the cash drawers with wadded cash, etc...).


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 22, 2014)

To the ETL-HR. Everytime I come into work and see you, I groan on the inside. You make me hate my job. You were better than the last one, but clearly that is out the window. I hate that you always assume the worst of me. No, I was not being passive-aggressive with my comment. I was dead serious. Only you decided that it was better to assume the worst of me, as usual.

I said I was excited to hear they had an evening huddle the night before. I was dead serious about that. We haven't had a night huddle in 6 months. Because I work so many nights, I don't know what our bottom departments are, if we've made sales, what the store focuses are, how we are doing on anything, really. So I was thrilled to hear we had an evening huddle and the thought that we might get one every so often. But instead, you took it as a passive-aggressive remark, and told me it was and then walked off as soon as you said that, leaving me to have to follow you to defend myself. So, no...that would be you being passive aggressive....not me.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 22, 2014)

To the ETL-LOG, the receiving TM, and the STL...last week in the TSC, a note sat on the counter for at least three days about those recalled keurigs. Instead of anyone actually doing anything about it, the ETL-LOG printed out the note, stuck the receiving TM's name on it, and it was promptly ignored for three days until the note disappeared. At no point during this period did it occur to anyone to pull the damn product off the shelf. Instead, it sat on the shelf until a guest tried to buy it tonight, and was pissed off when they couldn't buy it, leaving my csshier to get yelled at while I was on lunch.

So afterwards, I followed up with the STL, to make sure that maybe we could pull them all off the shelf. No...instead you tell me you pulled that particular one but had no way of checking on the other ones to get the DPCIs to get them pulled off the shelf. I couldn't decide if you were being stupid, lazy or just plain didn't care. But I figured if you don't care, then I sure as hell don't get paid enough to care, either. But next time I get a guest pissed off about it, I just may send them your way.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 22, 2014)

To the STL...why is it that you only call me for something on the Walkie when I am on my break or lunch? Every single damn time tonight. Here's a hint...I call it out when I am going....figure it out. That means there's no one watching the front end, so that means you need to take care of it. And whatever the hell you want from me is just going to wait.


----------



## calimero (Dec 22, 2014)

To that tl : thanks for throwing us a party in the tl's office !
You do it every christmas , you even give us goody bags ( real good ones too!) . 
Every holiday ,you show us that you appreciate us ! And we work hard for you , simply because you respect us and watch over us !


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2014)

To anyone that steps foot in the backroom, when I'm doing pulling the grocery side CAF batches, do not block my path and also get the fuck out of the way.  If you are going to just stand and do nothing, go into the restroom or a corner or the fuck out of my way.  I shouldn't have to squeeze my way through in order to get by and I don't want to see you have that look of "am I in your way".  Move the fuck out of the way and don't block the pathway.  That is a huge pet peeve of mine.  It is rude and not professional.  How would you like it I did that to you on the salesfloor?  If I brought some huge ass heavy pallet of some product and just left in one of the aisles on the salesfloor?  I don't think you would be a very a happy camper.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Dec 23, 2014)

To this certain team member who totally does as less as possible and gets away with it!!
Which leads me to this certain ETL who has a select favorite group of TMs who gets the most extra hours and are treated like babies.


----------



## poglet (Dec 23, 2014)

to all those cash TMs working today as my mom and i came through: i am _so sorry_, she insisted she _had _to do her xmas shopping at ~my~ store (and use my discount), i am so so so sorry, you guys looked so busy and i felt so guilty in my civvies with mom and overloaded cart in tow. i know taking opening shift on the 26th is my just desserts, but still: i am sorry.

to the cashTL who recognized and smiled at me: i love you, thanks for being nice to me in front of mom, and again - _i am so sorry._


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 23, 2014)

The fact that you recognized what your fellow cashiers go thru - and don't exacerbate it - means a lot.
And as long as your mom didn't act like 'that guest', you'll be forgiven.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 23, 2014)

You didn't see APTL or ETL-AP smiling at you too did you?

That'd be a very bad sign  (Hint: Your mother is not allowed to use your discount.)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 24, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> You didn't see APTL or ETL-AP smiling at you too did you?
> 
> That'd be a very bad sign  (Hint: Your mother is not allowed to use your discount.)


If their mother can claim them on taxes, she can use the discount is what I was told. We have a TM who is considered "disabled" and her parents use hers. When I asked, I was told  her parents can claim her as a dependent on their taxes so it's allowed. i believe a parent of minor can as well...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 24, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> Eh, you don't really want a bunch of TM's that just got hired working at the service desk. I'd rather work it all day by myself than have others process shit wrong and make a mess.


I think the point was to put the newbies at the registers so the permanent TMs who are GS trained could help out...


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 24, 2014)

tgtcpht said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't see APTL or ETL-AP smiling at you too did you?
> ...




I'd never heard that variation.
It sounds like someone getting creative with the rules but what do I know.
Anybody else have info on this?

But really if you are paying for the products it doesn't matter if your mom slipped you the money just before you walked up to the cash register.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 24, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > Nauzhror said:
> ...



No...only way someone else can use your discount card is if YOU can claim them on YOUR taxes. Minor TMs are all warned that allowing their parents to use their card can get them fired. Now, if your store wants to make an exception for this TM, that's their business, but a) they probably shouldn't try this at any other store, and b) they should probably keep this on the DL.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 24, 2014)

Not to mention, no one is allowed to use your card. Not your children,  not your spouse, no one. They can use your discount but you're supposed to request a dependent discount card for them via eHR, not just give them yours to use.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 24, 2014)

Have mom slip you the cash, what I do with my in-laws or mom.

Or the easy way, you buy and they pay you when you all get home - also a favorite of my mom. She knew how much to write me a check for.


----------



## poglet (Dec 25, 2014)

oh my god i did not intend to start this drama.

the discount didn't work anyway because we ended up having to use a different card instead of the redcard, which i didn't feel like mentioning in my silly post because my family's finances are our own private fucking business, i only mentioned it because my mom insisted she wanted to try it.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Dec 25, 2014)

TTOTM at the other store we CANNOT price match online sites beside target, walmart,bestbuy. toys r us,and amazon. if you are dumb enough to make an exception , on a site that looks fake you need to call us first, so we can tell you hell no. My lod really loved being chewed out by that guest.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 25, 2014)

Eh. Cannot? Sure you can. There's an "Other" option for a reason.

Now, I agree that the store has the right to refuse to match other sites, but if your store chooses to match, lets say, KMart, I don't see that that's a huge issue.


----------



## Amaazingdude (Dec 25, 2014)

poglet said:


> to all those cash TMs working today as my mom and i came through: i am _so sorry_, she insisted she _had _to do her xmas shopping at ~my~ store (and use my discount), i am so so so sorry, you guys looked so busy and i felt so guilty in my civvies with mom and overloaded cart in tow. i know taking opening shift on the 26th is my just desserts, but still: i am sorry.
> 
> to the cashTL who recognized and smiled at me: i love you, thanks for being nice to me in front of mom, and again - _i am so sorry._


Letting your mom use your discount is a "final" CA.  Do you claim your mom on your tax return? You provide the income for her? If not you're in violation and should be written up and termed.


----------



## babytrees (Dec 25, 2014)

shescheduled untilost: 159473 said:
			
		

> To the current etl-hr, you suck! I'm not working 'til ten on christmas eve. The old guy made working after 5 volunteer only (he was nearly perfect and he quit, because target). Of course because I'm trying to get my average hours up to get healthcare, I'll probably be there, but if I can find someone to take that shift and give me the day after christmas, I'm making the swap.
> 
> Alsooo, the store is only open til 9 on christmas eve. A whole hour past when the store closes seems excessive. Is it really that busy of a day???? I'm genuinely ignorant because I never worked past 5 on the day (and it was slow both times) and before that all my christmas shopping was done weeks before christmas sooo I've never seen a store christmas eve night.


I was also scheduled until 10 PM...but when I brought it up to my ETL-HR that it wasn't what I signed off for when you asked oh so long ago. You said we tried honoring that but...I called baloney because it was even outside of my availability. Pretty sure you were just trying to cover ass.
Which brings me to my others
to my ETL-thank you! For everything you did and how fast you acted when we talked
ttotm-thank you so much for switching with me so tthat I didn't lose those hours


----------



## masterofalltrades (Dec 25, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> Eh. Cannot? Sure you can. There's an "Other" option for a reason.
> 
> Now, I agree that the store has the right to refuse to match other sites, but if your store chooses to match, lets say, KMart, I don't see that that's a huge issue.


it was some weird site called edeals i think,but kmart and staples and places like that i am okay with. but this guest was a piece of work as soon as she came up to the electronics counter she wanted a manager. the item wasn't on the self and she didnt want to wait, then she brought up the price match. if she had been respectful from the start then there would have been a slim chance for that match. if your going to be a b then your not going to get your way with me.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 25, 2014)

masterofalltrades said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > Eh. Cannot? Sure you can. There's an "Other" option for a reason.
> ...



I wouldn't match some random site, I just meant that "we CANNOT price match online sites beside target, walmart,bestbuy. toys r us,and amazon." seems a bit more black and white than I'd personally go. I tend to have the stance that the Other option is there for me to use my own discretion.

I don't think I can think of a single site I'd match other than those you listed, except for the sites for brick and mortar stores. ie. I'd match KMart, Meijers, Staples, etc.  I would not match newegg. Newegg is a legit site, but the fact they don't have all the overhead that brick and mortar stores do would make some of their prices too low for us to match and retain profitability.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Dec 26, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> masterofalltrades said:
> 
> 
> > Nauzhror said:
> ...


i guess your store is more reasonable than mine. mine is very militant about price matching, they fight me on target.com tpcs. so that does put me in a spot when more lenient stores send guests to us, and are expecting a price match. i really wish my store had your's logic.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 26, 2014)

poglet said:


> oh my god i did not intend to start this drama.
> 
> the discount didn't work anyway because we ended up having to use a different card instead of the redcard, which i didn't feel like mentioning in my silly post because my family's finances are our own private fucking business, i only mentioned it because my mom insisted she wanted to try it.



It's a forum. There's not drama. There's discussion.


----------



## RedMan (Dec 26, 2014)

I think that the *other* option is for print ads.  For example, if the Kroger in your area has a true price matchable item, then you'd select other.  It's not for online price matching at anyone's discretion.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 26, 2014)

Nauzhror said:


> Eh. Cannot? Sure you can. There's an "Other" option for a reason.
> 
> Now, I agree that the store has the right to refuse to match other sites, but if your store chooses to match, lets say, KMart, I don't see that that's a huge issue.



Umm...that "other" says "other print ads." So, no, you shouldn't be matching other .coms, nor is there technically a button for it.


----------



## sher (Dec 26, 2014)

To that etl, stopp ignoring my time off/availability requests or I'm done here. I wouldn't even be mad if the requests were just denied and you gave me a reason. But they're all being auto-denied. And 3 of the 4 shifts are short shifts. I just need a fricking break before I lose it. 

To that TM and SrTL who helped me that day when I was in so much pain, you're the real mvp! My rx took longer to kick in than usual. The pain (cramps) wasn't bad when I got to work, but it was gradually getting worse. The srtl (lod at the time) got me those warming pain stick on things. I was about to ask her if I could leave haha and she offered. A fitting room tm offered to switch places so I stayed in there and it wasn't too busy as far as reshop. The phones were nuts, though! Wait, she hates answering the phones, maybe it wasn't so selfless after all lol... either way, it worked out in the end and I'm grateful. I expressed that all to the people involved, but I thought it share-worthy.


----------



## thatgirl (Dec 26, 2014)

To that one cashier stop wondering off and do your dang job


----------



## TechChic08 (Dec 27, 2014)

TTOCA: Dude, I know you don't like being put on cashier shifts but at least make a little effort ffs!! When we're getting lines at the back registers & I'm pointing out to guests that you're open, that's not good. Part of your job is to direct guests to your open register, not play on your phone


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 27, 2014)

To the leadership: I can't tell if you're incompetent or asses. Either way, it isn't helping.


----------



## Interrobang (Dec 27, 2014)

TTOTL: You don't hold yourself to the same standards you set for your team. You are a team lead; lead by example!


----------



## sher (Dec 27, 2014)

Ttoetl, thanks for canceling the backup call to jump on. I wasn't even called, but still, thought it was cool that you did that. Didn't think you had it in ya.

Somewhere on here I mentioned that my etls seem to feel like they're all too good for the register, but today, I discovered that I was wrong about one of them (ge). Actually now that I think about it, he helps sbux often, too. My etls as a whole aren't the worst or anything, but standing around calling for backup constantly when we don't have people and there's more than one of them "watching the lanes" just bothers me.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 28, 2014)

To that one team member: You were a huge help to me in market, and I really appreciated it.

To that one STL: Thank you for leaving me alone and actually letting me work in my scheduled workcenter. Perhaps one day you'll understand the connection between allowing us to work in our areas (instead of moving us all over the place the entire time) and things actually getting done.

To that one new ETL: I hope that when you finally know how things work in the store, you'll still be as nice and respectful as you are now. I also hope you'll reinstate best practice in your area and bring it back to what it once was.


----------



## TechChic08 (Dec 28, 2014)

To the morning/afternoon front end TMs: y'all are my favorites to work with cause ya get stuff done, no b.s. added

TTOTM: thanks for stopping to call for a DPCI last night when we were busy up front. You were busy yourself & needed to get back to the floor but stopped anyways when I asked if you could radio electronics


----------



## snoboy8999 (Dec 28, 2014)

TTLOD - I would have walked out / quit if you hadn't come in to close the second that I walked away from my workcenter. I am only staying at our store because I have a lot of faith that you will help fix my area with the new year. Cannot wait to work with you this week and am hopeful that we can figure out a plan.


----------



## Interrobang (Dec 28, 2014)

TTOTL: When you are here, you are the first person any LOD calls to do PVC, back up at guest service, projects, help back room pull CAFs, et cetera. I can't believe they're letting you go because they say you're not getting your TL stuff done on time. How can you when you're constantly being pulled away from your work center? I hope you find a place where management won't use and abuse you. You deserve better.


----------



## Bullselle (Dec 29, 2014)

TTOTM: I've been working with you for about two months now. You know goddamn well who I am. Quit calling me "what's-your-name" or I'm going to start wearing my name tag on my forehead.


----------



## SoftlinesSquirrel (Dec 30, 2014)

To our ETL-GE. I know last night was a rough night, but that doesn't excuse your bitchy attitude and chewing out our one minor TM.

Yes, we were there until 11:30 last night and in all reality, should have been there even later as we still had an unsorted cart of softlines reshop, and I remember hardlines being behind as well. But when we only have two cashiers (and one after 9 or so), and the entire sales floor had to back up the lanes at multiple occasions, don't you think we should have some more people scheduled the week right after Christmas?

That's not even counting our cart attendant who called off, so instead of doing the fitting room, I spent a portion of my shift up front doing carts. And when the only other person we had in softlines was covering Guest Services so defectives could get done not to mention the two hours they spent cashiering. Of course softlines is going to look trashed when it's not manned by anybody.

Your comment at the end last night, made me smirk admittedly. With tonight as bad as it was, you mentioned you wouldn't be surprised if you were fired tomorrow. One could only hope. A few people at my store believe we have an ETL-GE curse where, once they get the position, they leave within the year. We're hoping the curse is real.

Edit: Oh, almost forgot. When you asked me a couple of times what went wrong, what was the point of me answering? I've confronted you a couple times in the past few weeks, and nothing changes. So when you don't listen, why should I feel the need to explain myself?


----------



## thetargetman (Dec 30, 2014)

I know you are all buddy buddy with the new team lead but don't you tattle on me and get me spoken to by him about my frustrations about him!


----------



## tgtguy (Dec 31, 2014)

tto etl, srtl, etl/hr, stl. So, here it is the last week of the month and even though we have been making sales by leaps and bounds you guys are cutting hours ( you say there is no payroll but we all know its because you want that bonus). You even managed to cut hours throughout Dec,. You would think that you would at least have the common sense  not to brag about it in front of people. Comments like, Oh yea we are going to make payroll no matter what...or well we will just cut more...its not an issue ...and my favorite was the srtl who bragged about taking away one all of one team members hours for the week...except for 8. My advice to you....If you have to cut hours to actually  make payroll that's fine. However, keep your mouths shut. Its bad enough that some people are struggling without you gloating about it . To the stl,  You are so immature...bragging about getting people in trouble and wanting to fire people, Grow up !!..... . Karma doesn't wear a watch...she will come for you in her own time


----------



## RandomNerd (Jan 1, 2015)

To Most of the Team Members: Thanks for making sure merch protect is nice and tidy; all the spider wraps are wound up and neatly placed into their respective places. NOT! I spent an entire shift untangling spider wraps and putting everything back. Assholes. It doesn't take long to wind up a spider wrap. I don't care if you want to just stuff them into baskets, but wind them up for the love of fricken' GOD! But to the one team member that helped me actually finish, THANK YOU. There were three carts full of cases and spider wraps, and then a whole basket of tangled spider wraps that took FOREVER to get out of knots. Do you people need to go back to kindergarten, or did your parents forget to teach you to clean up after yourself? My store needs some serious team work...

And to my TL- Thank you for giving me 14-15 (give or take) hours every week for the next three weeks. I appreciate barely having a reason to even come into work. While I understand the reasons for the senior TPS to have more hours than me, but the trainee, too? COME ON. At this point, I'll need a second job. Oh, wait - it feels like I have one, but all scrunched up into a whole four hour shift.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 1, 2015)

I highly doubt your TL makes your schedule or determines how many hours you get.


----------



## RandomNerd (Jan 1, 2015)

Huh, I always see her working on my schedule. Regardless, I hate whoever does it atm.


----------



## pleb (Jan 1, 2015)

To those lazy flow TM's that leave early everytime a double truck shows up but stay late when there's only one truck.


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 1, 2015)

RandomNerd said:


> Huh, I always see her working on my schedule. Regardless, I hate whoever does it atm.


If your store's anything like mine, there are a whole lot of cooks messing with the broth that is the schedule. Whatever your TL might've put down could have been tinkered with by an ETL or the STL.

To POG/Price: How do you miss a sidecap full of floss and toothbrushes in grocery and leave a bunch of stuff for instocks to find out half it it belongs back in HBA and the other half has been salvage for who knows how long? Then again seeing as the checklanes have been pretty much untied for over a month now, I should not be surprised.

To Instocks: We need to step our game up and find this shit sooner. I know I dropped the ball in taking this long to check that thing. Also whoever flexed Moulin Rouge in the children's DVDs? Arrrrrgh.

To that one ETL: "Huh, that's funny" is hardly an appropriate reaction to learning two of the store's teams suck at their job.

To that one TL: Yaaaay we're saving so much payroll because unload is going so quickly! Now how about you compare that to how much payroll's spent having people stay to finish most trucks. Yeah.


----------



## sher (Jan 1, 2015)

To that etl ge who's leaving, imma miss you. If your job still exists when you leave, I hope we don't get another perky two-faced 12 year old.


----------



## MeowMeow77 (Jan 3, 2015)

TTOETM: Stop taking games out of the front display cases when there's still games behind it. It makes it look like that game is out of stock when we actually have plenty of them. Also, stop flexing like 20 of the same game to fill holes, and instead please use different games without locations that are just collecting dust in the stockroom.


----------



## calimero (Jan 3, 2015)

To that tm : we are supposed to do pogs in softline , not bounce back and clean everything , zone etc ....no ! Stop asking if we should clean up in girls when we still have 3 pogs and 5 salesplanners in men and only 4 hrs to go !if you ask me again a stupid question anf after I answer it , ask me if I am sure , I will throw you in the compactor with your swifter up you $&&@
To the seasonal Mts : where are you? In one day , 7 call outs!


----------



## tgtguy (Jan 3, 2015)

ttotm- thank you, for always allowing me to vent to you and being a voice of reason when needed. You are one of the very few people I work with that I can honestly say I trust 100%.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jan 5, 2015)

TTOTM: I just told you, twice, on the walkie that I can't do a backup because I'm with a guest. I also told you that the only other person in Softlines, other than the operator, is hearing impaired. She's not going to have a walkie since she can barely hear anything and she isn't anywhere near me. I can't tell her to go do a backup. (Not that I would even if she was close by and I shouldn't have to explain why.)  Stop asking for someone in Softlines for a grocery side backup and get _your_ ass on a lane since you have nothing better to do!


----------



## RandomNerd (Jan 5, 2015)

To Electronics: You are the only ones that answer the walkie when a guest stops me for something in your area. I try to help when I can; unlocking things, bringing things up to the register, but I feel bad that I end up having to call you all the time. I'm sorry, and I wish I could cross-train to maybe help with the register. I really hate calling you for guests that want to pay at the register. I don't understand why some of them can't just pay up front rather than wait a couple of minutes for you to stop what you are doing, bring your cart full of stuff that hasn't been put up that has to be locked up, and then ring up a CD purchase. I really want to smack them for you. 

To the cart attendants: I don't mind helping you with carts around the front end and outside near the entrance/exit. I stand in the front all shift long anyway. I'm just sorry that guests are completely lazy, leave trash in the carts, or leaves them to crowd up the entrance and exit. It's pathetic. You guys are awesome for putting up with that crap and working tirelessly to keep the carts coming.


----------



## toastypop (Jan 5, 2015)

To the hardlines team: Thanks for all calling out tonight, literally every single one of you. Had a blast closing the store with 4 people and ETLs down our throats.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 5, 2015)

RandomNerd said:


> To Electronics: You are the only ones that answer the walkie when a guest stops me for something in your area. I try to help when I can; unlocking things, bringing things up to the register, but I feel bad that I end up having to call you all the time. I'm sorry, and I wish I could cross-train to maybe help with the register. I really hate calling you for guests that want to pay at the register. I don't understand why some of them can't just pay up front rather than wait a couple of minutes for you to stop what you are doing, bring your cart full of stuff that hasn't been put up that has to be locked up, and then ring up a CD purchase. I really want to smack them for you.



As a TPS it's not about training, you're absolutely 100% not allowed to touch the registers. The same goes for Sr. TPS, APS, APL, and APTL's. ETL-AP is the only AP position with register access.


----------



## PT Target (Jan 5, 2015)

TTOTM:  I know your job description for the day was reshop, but does that mean you are completely oblivious to merchandise on the floor?  Especially when you know that at least two softlines TM's called off and there was absolutely no one who was charged with maintaining the zone?  You couldn't put away a reshop scarf and pick up the 6 that were on the floor at the same time?  Coming in at 7pm and being asked to zone several departments when no one had even bothered to pick up anything off the floor since Saturday night made for a pretty ridiculous 4.5 hours.


----------



## RandomNerd (Jan 5, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> RandomNerd said:
> 
> 
> > To Electronics: You are the only ones that answer the walkie when a guest stops me for something in your area. I try to help when I can; unlocking things, bringing things up to the register, but I feel bad that I end up having to call you all the time. I'm sorry, and I wish I could cross-train to maybe help with the register. I really hate calling you for guests that want to pay at the register. I don't understand why some of them can't just pay up front rather than wait a couple of minutes for you to stop what you are doing, bring your cart full of stuff that hasn't been put up that has to be locked up, and then ring up a CD purchase. I really want to smack them for you.
> ...



Of course, I know that. I was just implying that I would if I could.


----------



## StackerMistress (Jan 5, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> RandomNerd said:
> 
> 
> > To Electronics: You are the only ones that answer the walkie when a guest stops me for something in your area. I try to help when I can; unlocking things, bringing things up to the register, but I feel bad that I end up having to call you all the time. I'm sorry, and I wish I could cross-train to maybe help with the register. I really hate calling you for guests that want to pay at the register. I don't understand why some of them can't just pay up front rather than wait a couple of minutes for you to stop what you are doing, bring your cart full of stuff that hasn't been put up that has to be locked up, and then ring up a CD purchase. I really want to smack them for you.
> ...



Wow, really?  Our AP-TL is always backing up in electronics, and he's definitely on the register.  Interesting.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 5, 2015)

He must be using a speed ID, which'd probably get him fired if someone called the hotline. f our APTL tries to log onto a register a red screen appears telling her she isn't authorized to use the register.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 5, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> I highly doubt your TL makes your schedule or determines how many hours you get.


They do them at my store....at least the pharmacy, Starbucks, FA, & electronics TLs do.....I've watched them! If I need time off, in addition to submitting a "formal" request, I also let my TL know so she can write it down in her calendar because she does our schedule. Our ETL has no clue what everyone's availability or scheduled days off are....


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 5, 2015)

ETL's don't schedule at my store, just, neither do TL's. It's all done by HRTM.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jan 5, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> He must be using a speed ID, which'd probably get him fired if someone called the hotline. f our APTL tries to log onto a register a red screen appears telling her she isn't authorized to use the register.


Or they might have just changed his numbers in the GSTL menu for ringing. I assume that AP isn't allowed to touch registers because they have higher access to sensitive information/conflict of interest?


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 6, 2015)

Can't give them access as GSTL, it's linked to job code, same way cashiers can't be given supervisor access. I couldn't give my APTL register access if I wanted to either.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 6, 2015)

my friend is an APL at another store and she is the one who covers GSTL breaks.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Jan 6, 2015)

To that one TL:

Stop being such a dick to your TMs. You literally told us that we "sucked" and that we are the reason you're still sick ("my throat won't heal if I have to keep yelling at you!"). Go fuck a goat.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Jan 6, 2015)

TTOTM who is a total team player. Helps me so much without even asking for help. All of a sudden your there! You make my job so much better.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 7, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> ETL's don't schedule at my store, just, neither do TL's. It's all done by HRTM.


They do at my store....the TLs do the schedule, the HRTM just inputs it. I guess each store is different....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 7, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> Can't give them access as GSTL, it's linked to job code, same way cashiers can't be given supervisor access. I couldn't give my APTL register access if I wanted to either.


Pharmacy TMs can have supervisor access....just got mine back after a "glitch" deleted all of my access (register supervisor access, MySupport, SAP ordering, etc.)


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 7, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > Can't give them access as GSTL, it's linked to job code, same way cashiers can't be given supervisor access. I couldn't give my APTL register access if I wanted to either.
> ...




No one said Pharm TM's can't. I said APTL, APL, TPS, Sr. TPS can't be given register access. None of those have anything to do with pharmacy.


----------



## snoboy8999 (Jan 8, 2015)

to that team member: waving at you since you made an offhand comment about this website when we closed!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 8, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > Nauzhror said:
> ...


Obviously we have register access, we HAVE to in order to ring out prescriptions, but you said "cashiers" can't have supervisor access. We're really no higher on the food chain than cashiers (other than pay grade)....in reality, anyone with register access can be given supervisory access if their ETL requests it (some don't even need to submit a formal request, I know an electronics TM who was given it by his TL simply by changing it in the register).


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 8, 2015)

No. Incorrect. Cashiers can't be given supervisor access.

It's linked to job code.

Electronics, yes. Pharmacy, yes. Photo, yes.

Cashiers, Food Ave, Starbucks, no.

Their jobcodes do not allow them to have supervisor access. It's not in any way shape or form possible for a person whose jobcode is "Guest Service Team Member" (either cashier or service desk workcenter) to have supervisor access, the computer will not allow you to give them such access.

As best as I am aware Electronics, Photo, and Pharmacy are able to receive such access because they don't have a GSA or GSTL near them at all times like cashiers do.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jan 8, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > tgtcpht said:
> ...


Under the menu in the registers that changes someone's register status, the supervisor option just won't appear for cashiers/SDTMs, but it will for electronics, photo, pharmacy, GSA, etc.


----------



## judgemental (Jan 8, 2015)

TTOTL why are you ignoring me and not cross training me in where i asked to be trained? you need the people and you have the hours. you had the hours mulitple times and yet you still have let me down. I'm doing everything right. I'm getting RedCards, I come in whenever you guys need me, I smile, I do everything and yet you choose other's over me. If the rumors are true and the reason why you don't cross train me is because I'm buddies with another team member you dont like then that's some BS.


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey SrTL, thanks for the recognition for something we didn't do. I have no idea who filled mini seasonal yesterday but I'm pretty sure as hell wasn't instocks. On account of trying to push autos for almost an hour, fill an endcap of DVDs, fill battery sidecaps, and try to do a decent scan of grocery and softlines. All in 4 hours. Not that most of that got done but hey, not like any of the TLs could tell the difference.


----------



## SallyHoover (Jan 8, 2015)

TTOTM who puts the toilet paper in facing the outside instead of the inside- despite the picture showing the right way and the wrong way with a big x through it.  Putting it in wrong makes the toilet paper more likely to rip into little pieces that guests throw, kick, etc all over the floor. Between 1-4 out of 4 stalls are always hung wrong in my store.


----------



## Interrobang (Jan 9, 2015)

TTOTL: I heard from another TL that the GSA told you a guest saw moldy fruit on the shelf and your response was, "I don't have time to pull it off the shelf. I'm busy." You're the CTL for chrissakes! You can take a few minutes to cull. It's your job.
Also, I think it's bullshit you say you ran out of time or don't have enough time to finish tasks. When the other PA and I tell you we didn't have enough time to get our stuff done, all you can say is, "There's enough time for everything." When we open, unlike you, we're often scheduled solo in market with no mid and have no one to delegate tasks to. If you tell us we have enough time to do everything, you should have enough time to get your stuff done too.
Hypocrite.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 9, 2015)

thatcashierdude said:


> tgtcpht said:
> 
> 
> > Nauzhror said:
> ...


But an ETL can still request the change....


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jan 9, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> But an ETL can still request the change....


Didn't know that, with @Forhyre constantly having to use the LOD speed ID to close registers. Maybe his GE doesn't know about that. Have you had an experience where a ETL got someone supervisor numbers who normally couldn't have them?


----------



## Flabbergasted (Jan 9, 2015)

No, supervisor access is based on myTime jobcode. Electronics TMs can be given access but ordinary cashiers cannot. Probably the only reason elec. TMs have it is because cheapie Spot is phasing out elec. TLs and want to shift more responsibilities on the TMs. Because sup. access goes by jobcode, it is not possible to give a cashier that access, even with STL approval.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 9, 2015)

Forhyre said:


> Probably the only reason elec. TMs have it is because cheapie Spot is phasing out elec. TLs and want to shift more responsibilities on the TMs.



Actually, the reason why is because electronics isn't being watched by a "supervisor" at all times like the front end is. In your case, your job code needs to be changed since you're that "supervisor" watching the front end.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2015)

This is a pre-message to an upcoming rant that will likely happen:

ETL-HR you are worthless omg just let me train at pharmacy.

I get that you're in the employer's best interest but can you at least _pretend_ like you care about the employees


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 10, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> But an ETL can still request the change....



No, they really can't. MyTime dictates who can and can't have sup #'s. If a ETL wants you to have sup #'s they can change your jobcode, but that typically means a inherent raise as well.

There is not a single person working for target with jobcode of Guest Service TM with sup #'s.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 10, 2015)

TTOTM who always asks for favors and never says thank you - I'm busy too, you're on your own from now on.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Jan 12, 2015)

TTO Cashier: You are a lazy, crummy person and a liar. I do not appreciate you telling me the GSTL said something she did not, then getting upset with *me* for verifying. You are always finding an excuse to get away from a lane and do something else that you are not supposed to be doing and you need to cut that shit out right now.

TTO GSTM: Thanks for disrespecting me and not believing in my ability to be a leader in the store, saying I would be "horrible" at the position. So far you are the only person saying that.


----------



## RhettB (Jan 12, 2015)

Many PDA functions are also linked to jobcode.  A salesfloor TM cannot select many functions as their role for the day.  I had a TM helping the backroom, but could not help with Flex Fulfillment orders, even after chosing that as a role.  They could not access the function.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 12, 2015)

Nothing on the PDA should be jobcode related other than alerts. PDA you can lie and tell you are any position, I can log in as an ETL and have access to all sorts of applications I have no need for.


----------



## PullMonkey (Jan 12, 2015)

TTOGSA: Thank you for letting me do something extra for the guest who had a bad experience at our pharmacy, and thank you for coming over and making sure her complaints were properly listened to.

Oh, and thanks for bringing it up with the LOD later.


----------



## tgtguy (Jan 12, 2015)

ttoetl- If I hadn't been standing at the huddle this morning...I would had never believed that you said what you did. Do you not realize how you sound? You stood up there and called one team member out by name...and said this is why the backroom is clean. Really?  There was a group of us back there busting our asses not just one person.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 12, 2015)

Stop going to work while wearing your invisibility cloak Mr. Potter.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jan 12, 2015)

RhettB said:


> Many PDA functions are also linked to jobcode.  A salesfloor TM cannot select many functions as their role for the day.  I had a TM helping the backroom, but could not help with Flex Fulfillment orders, even after chosing that as a role.  They could not access the function.


Not sure why that's happening, anyone with access to the PDA should be able to access every application on it. All you have to do is go into all apps, for my store MyFA is on the 4th screen. Do you know what the specific error message was when trying to open that?


----------



## RhettB (Jan 12, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> Nothing on the PDA should be jobcode related other than alerts. PDA you can lie and tell you are any position, I can log in as an ETL and have access to all sorts of applications I have no need for.



Have a cashier try to log in and do stockroom functions like a Flexible Fulfillment Team Member and see what happens.  Those options are grayed out and cannot be selected.


----------



## Kompa (Jan 12, 2015)

To that same TM that did this again. Fuck you. I'm coming for that ass.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jan 12, 2015)

RhettB said:


> Nauzhror said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing on the PDA should be jobcode related other than alerts. PDA you can lie and tell you are any position, I can log in as an ETL and have access to all sorts of applications I have no need for.
> ...


I'm a cashier/GSTM and when I login I can use the MyFA app, I just login as a fulfilment team member at the login page. Not sure what options you are talking about, do you mean the entire MyFA app or is there some other way to process flexible fulfilments?


----------



## FormerTM (Jan 12, 2015)

jb08045 said:


> To that same TM that did this again. Fuck you. I'm coming for that ass.





This is something that drove me CRAZY. THAT extensive packaging for cosmetics when trying to set a sales planner or pog with an etl breathing down your neck and rushing you- only to have 60 percent of it not fit...anyway, but i guess the back room wants it all detrashed before its sent to backstock...and in A you cant get a goddamn thing done without 200 customer interruptions... Always felt like i was being set up to fail.  I mean moreso than normal...since it was target after all and they expect one person to perform the work of at least 3.


----------



## tgtguy (Jan 12, 2015)

jb08045 said:


> To that same TM that did this again. Fuck you. I'm coming for that ass.


 I would run to the nearest computer...pull up the backroom detail report and bust their ass


----------



## RhettB (Jan 12, 2015)

thatcashierdude said:


> RhettB said:
> 
> 
> > Nauzhror said:
> ...



Thats the one I mean.  You can see the icon, b


tgtguy said:


> jb08045 said:
> 
> 
> > To that same TM that did this again. Fuck you. I'm coming for that ass.
> ...



The salesfloor TM should have de-trashed it all and rubber banded it to begin with.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jan 12, 2015)

RhettB said:


> Thats the one I mean.  You can see the icon, b


That doesn't happen to me at all, not sure why your store blocks salesfloor from processing flexible fulfillments. I can even use it when not logged in as fulfillment TM. Maybe it's a store specific thing. Sounds extremely annoying.


----------



## PureZero (Jan 12, 2015)

To pretty close everyone at my store.

I'm tired.

[tirade]
Tired of the BS that all of you add to that floats around the store from execs to to TM's. BS is nasty enough to clean up, adding to it just makes it messier.

Tired of an exec more interested in the gossip of the day than fixing the problem before it got to that point. Try actually listening to TM's concerns when they are tied to a work problem.

Tired of the ubiquitous dollar that keeps getting passed around. Own up to your own errors and quit blaming others for your faults.

Tired of wondering when I clock in if I can get my work done for the day because the majority of you can't and thus give it to me to finish. If you can't finish a project or duty I am not the one to finish it up for you. Please take your mess elsewhere. By the way, elsewhere is not on my desk or anywhere in my work area.

Tired of ass-kissing. Just be yourself! I promise I will respect you a lot more.

I don't expect to have a good every day at work and I don't expect to walk into a room full of roses. I expect to have time constraints, deadlines and faulty direction from corporate.  I expect the PDA's/MyDevices and Workbench/RedWire to be quirky. I expect to have that guest that I can't make happy or the call for an item I've never heard of but for some reason the guest insists we sell. Those things I expect because it's part of WORK. 

It's not hearing about so and so complaining about the other so and so and it's not having to hear excuses as to why I now have two hours of other TM's work to do on top of mine. I come to work to work and get paid for my work, not lollygag around.

Please grow up. Elementary school was a long time ago.
[/tirade]

Thank you for reading.


----------



## RedMan (Jan 12, 2015)

TTOTM:  I know that we didn't have a cart attendant for the early shift.  I know that because I pushed carts all morning and did my regular job.  Now you're here:  do your job as cart attendant.  Does it really matter that there are lots of carts in the lot?  You're scheduled for six hours.  Just push the damn carts and quit whining.  Are you mad that you might have to actually work instead of ten minutes working, twenty minutes sitting on the bench outside, ten minutes working, thirty minutes chatting with the chick in Food Ave, ten minutes working, Hey, time for break!  You are slow, lazy and don't deserve to wear that orange vest.

Then you had the nerve to throw a bag of trash on the counter at guest service because you didn't have time to empty the trash so that that bag would fit.  Really?


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 13, 2015)

Sounds like a bug, all of our cashiers do FF orders for guests and use MyFA when doing so.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Jan 13, 2015)

To those electronics tm's who always help me out when I have a problem guest trying to do an electronics return that seems a bit fraudulent. 
Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 13, 2015)

To that one TM: I know you probably hate this job. It's instocks, nobody's thrilled about it. But did you have to whine like a child the other day? Good luck getting me to take you seriously again. 

To that one TL: This is who you choose to develop? And give good hours to? Thanks.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jan 13, 2015)

jb08045 said:


> To that same TM that did this again. Fuck you. I'm coming for that ass.


Holy fuck.. I think I would be breathing fire if I had to pull something out of that.. You have all my feels

At my store, each inner waco is it's own location, so there's almost never more than 3 items per location.


----------



## RhettB (Jan 13, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> jb08045 said:
> 
> 
> > To that same TM that did this again. Fuck you. I'm coming for that ass.
> ...



You can always LOCU it, then toss it in a repack and send it back out with the trailer freight.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 13, 2015)

RedMan said:


> TTOTM:  I know that we didn't have a cart attendant for the early shift.  I know that because I pushed carts all morning and did my regular job.  Now you're here:  do your job as cart attendant.  Does it really matter that there are lots of carts in the lot?  You're scheduled for six hours.  Just push the damn carts and quit whining.  Are you mad that you might have to actually work instead of ten minutes working, twenty minutes sitting on the bench outside, ten minutes working, thirty minutes chatting with the chick in Food Ave, ten minutes working, Hey, time for break!  You are slow, lazy and don't deserve to wear that orange vest.
> 
> Then you had the nerve to throw a bag of trash on the counter at guest service because you didn't have time to empty the trash so that that bag would fit.  Really?




Aren't you GSTL?

We have a CA who ignores one of our GSA's, but the GSTL at our store'd write up the CA in a heartbeat if he pulled that shit when he was there.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 13, 2015)

TTOGSTL:
We are Peers. I am not your boss so for the sake of my sanity please start doing some of the workload as well. When I leave a list of thing that need to be done on the weekend because I am off it needs to get done! Please do not save it for me and expect me to once again do everything. Do not tell me that you cannot coach someone because you are nervous. You have been a TL for over 15 years.. probably time to pull on your big kid pants and coach someone! 

To all of the ETLS: Just because I don't currently have an ETL doesn't mean that I am running the show. I don't get paid enough to be an ETL and you need to remember that there are two TL's in this dept. Please start asking her to do half of the crap you send to me to do.

To my New GE-ETL. I have been waiting a long long time for you to get here. Please don't abandon ship within a month. I'm so burned out!


----------



## StackerMistress (Jan 13, 2015)

To that one HRTM:

Thanks for lying to my face, then continuing to double-down on your BS story when I called you on it.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 13, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> To that one TM: I know you probably hate this job. It's instocks, nobody's thrilled about it. But did you have to whine like a child the other day? Good luck getting me to take you seriously again.
> 
> To that one TL: This is who you choose to develop? And give good hours to? Thanks.



I don't whine, I straight up Bitch!


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 14, 2015)

To the cleaning crew who opened the door, even if they're probably not supposed to: Thank you, you are a saint.

To everybody who heard the buzzer this morning and did nothing about it: Fffffuuuuuuuccccckkkkkk yooooouuuuuu. It is freezing outside. We're talking in the negatives, before windchill is added. Please, open the damn doors on time.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 15, 2015)

To that one TL: If you honestly believe that our downward-trending guest survey scores have absolutely nothing to do with the lack of team members scheduled, you're delusional.


----------



## sher (Jan 18, 2015)

To those TMs who've been working baby since I've been gone (I haven't been to work since the 8th or 9th because mental health staycation) why don't you do that when I'm not on vacation???

I went to buy a few things today and the area looked so good. I've never been gone this long before, but when I've been gone for less time, I come back and it looks like hell, because no one ever wants to zone it/maintain the zone. Hopefully this lasts until Monday when I come back.


----------



## snoboy8999 (Jan 18, 2015)

TTOGSA - seriously, leaving only one register open after 15 minutes before close? certainly makes the one other closing cashier and guest service team member completely useless. you need to get it together.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jan 18, 2015)

snoboy8999 said:


> TTOGSA - seriously, leaving only one register open after 15 minutes before close? certainly makes the one other closing cashier and guest service team member completely useless. you need to get it together.


She closed the guest service registers too? That's helpful...


----------



## snoboy8999 (Jan 19, 2015)

yeah. had some guest service related issues which couldn't be taken care of until after the cashier finished their guests.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 19, 2015)

To the ETL-Sales Floor: Thanks for practically insisting that I go home today. No sarcasm, I felt like crap after puking during the huddle but was totally willing to work the last 2 and a half hours.

Seriously, I feel like crap still, but not as much as before thank you for caring.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jan 19, 2015)

thatcashierdude said:


> She closed the guest service registers too? That's helpful...


our gstls do that too. we are high volume and they only leave 2 registers at tge lanes, close guest service, usually close electronics half hour before close. it is just pure laziness.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jan 19, 2015)

masterofalltrades said:


> our gstls do that too. we are high volume and they only leave 2 registers at tge lanes, close guest service, usually close electronics half hour before close. it is just pure laziness.


We usually leave 2 of our 5 guest service registers open until close, and the last half hour is usually spent closing the 8 or so remaining registers. Maybe an ETL doesn't want them to use payroll saying after close. Or like you said, laziness.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jan 19, 2015)

thatcashierdude said:


> We usually leave 2 of our 5 guest service registers open until close, and the last half hour is usually spent closing the 8 or so remaining registers. Maybe an ETL doesn't want them to use payroll saying after close. Or like you said, laziness.


more laziness. there are usually 2 gsa/gstls closing.


----------



## snoboy8999 (Jan 19, 2015)

i vote an equal combination of laziness and just not being smart enough to realize what's going on.


----------



## hannahlouwho (Jan 21, 2015)

TTOGSA: Please stop it with the talking smack about EVERYONE. Not a single one of us likes to hear it. We all like each other and get along really well. If you have an issue with someone just let them know because you can't fix an issue if you don't know it exists. I'm sure you would feel like a complete asshole if you knew that the people you talk about actually like you. You're a sweet girl if you'd only stop it with the high school level drama behavior. Please just stop so we can ALL be friends.


----------



## sher (Jan 21, 2015)

To that one stl, you're the only one in the entire store who's taller than average height. Most of us aren't even average height. We will continue to pretend to be all about target with you but please switch to the less popular, but still cheesy, low five. 

Signed, 
My arm is already tired.

p.s. On a serious note, though, even though there are a few small things I'd wish you'd change (the entire flow team, tbh), thanks for noticing my effort. 

I complain about my stl, but he's good at recognition. I know some of you feel like  recognition is unnecessary because you were just doing your job, but I like it and feel appreciated when it's done outside of the whole vibe card/huddle context. I'm trying to look on the bright side lately, so there it is.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jan 21, 2015)

sher said:


> To that one stl, you're the only one in the entire store who's taller than average height. Most of us aren't even average height. We will continue to pretend to be all about target with you but please switch to the less popular, but still cheesy, low five.
> 
> Signed,
> My arm is already tired.
> ...



My STL writes vibe cards to all the ETLs on a regular basis, not so much other TMs unless they do something way above and beyond. He is the only member of leadership that does high five-esque gestures except 2 GSTLS (high-fives), and the ETL-Softlines(high five, but if she's really happy, dual high fives). My STL prefers the fist bump. 
To leadership at my store: Please give us more one on one recognition instead of a "nice job (name)" over the walkies that I hear so often it's akin to "I'm with a guest" when the GSTLs call for backup in terms of hearing it all the time and just being second nature. The "vibe drawing" is cool but it only recognizes the winner and you have to hope your vibe moment happened to be when the LOD or one of the three SFTMs who give shout-outs that earn the tickets.


----------



## lovelyz (Jan 23, 2015)

TTOetl : thx for actually helping me when i come in and getting to know me unlike the other etl's

to the other etls: thx for playing favorites and having ur select group of tm's that you talk to and make jokes with... so much for "TeAm" right .. .ha ha ha ha......

ttotm: thx


----------



## fredonica (Jan 26, 2015)

TTOSTL...

Did you seriously ask for "a good scan in furniture" today when you knew we wouldn't have anyone on Instocks until 11:30??


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 27, 2015)

TTOTL who yelled WAKE UP at me in response to me saying hi to you on the sales floor:

I was awake...I felt very awake...But thanks for basically telling me I looked like shit and making sure every TM and guest in that area heard it.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 27, 2015)

That's the one you wanna come up behind with an air horn.


----------



## Starry (Jan 28, 2015)

To that one LOD:

I understand that your job can be tiring and demanding, but don't come to me when I have 1.5 hours of my shift left and expect (no, _demand_) that all 40 aisles and wall of area C be completely zoned by the time my shift ends. This includes the towel area which is usually destroyed.


----------



## Obeast (Jan 28, 2015)

To the Target Mobile "TMs" (quoted because they're contracted out from another company and don't work for Target directly), thank you guys for helping out in Electronics when you guys aren't busy selling phones. I kinda wish we could help you guys with selling phones/contracts when you guys get busy (especially when a new iPhone or Samsung Galaxy comes out and/or around the holidays when everyone is buying said new phones for their kids).


----------



## Interrobang (Jan 28, 2015)

TTOETL:
Telling me that you have to report the number of RedCards we get at the end of the night to the DTL is fine. I got the message. Do not follow it with "DO. YOU. UNDERSTAND? DO YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT I'M SAYING?!" because your condescending tone and attitude is no motivator, and I became less inclined to ask guests to sign up for RedCards because you were so damned rude.
I haven't work with you much, and we only exchanged cordial greetings in passing so I never had an opinion about you as an LOD. Now I do.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jan 28, 2015)

To every team member pushing product: READ THE F¥€<ING LABELS! 

Especially if an aisle is 90% empty when you start stocking it, it shouldn't be hard to put the product in the right spot.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2015)

To the ETL-HR: Yeah you're dumb. When I jokingly made the suggestion that we should over-schedule on Saturday to compensate for the callouts and you responded with "well what if they don't call out?" I just sighed.

IT'S A SATURDAY. THEY WILL CALL OUT.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 29, 2015)

TTOBRTM: Thank you for backstocking the product from the freezer end cap I killed. I always appreciate your partnership.


----------



## hannahlouwho (Jan 29, 2015)

TTOGSA:  That's it. I've had it with your talking smack and your high-school level maturity. I'm done. And for the love of God if you don't stop micro managing, I'm going to completely loose it. You are scheduled as a cashier today. STAY. ON. YOUR. LANE.


----------



## queencat (Jan 30, 2015)

ttogstl (and ttoetl), it's probably been three years since either of you were even on a lane much less gotten a redcard yourselves so please shut up about how easy it is and how we should be getting 2-3 a shift oh my god.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Jan 30, 2015)

To that one TM who thinks he's in high school and is so loud you can hear him all over the store. STFU and do your job! No one wants to hear you. It's so disruptive!!!


----------



## PullMonkey (Jan 30, 2015)

TTOETL: Why are you so cold towards me...  It makes me sad.

Plus, you run the salesfloor, and I want a piece of that action, but I feel like it won't happen since you (appear) to dislike me.


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 31, 2015)

TTOTM: Please change your weekend availability, request time off or maybe not go home every other weekend you're scheduled more than 4 hours? Hearing you beg/bug other people to take your instocks shift is getting real old. And convincing a non-instocks TM to pick it up? asdafalkjalkjfalklfj

To that one TL: Thanks for letting this happen. Again. Same to whatever ETL probably signed off on it. Shows how much you all really care about a job well done.

To that other TM: Hope that five-minute tutorial on scanning helps. Next time I see you I'd ask how your first instocks shift went but why bother? You'll probably never do this again.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2015)

No ETL, I am not going to teach someone who's been here longer than I have how to 4x4. Especially now in healthcare. Which I zoned last night


----------



## StackerMistress (Feb 2, 2015)

To whoever it is in the district that keeps hiring young, attractive, empty-headed fools to be new ETLs.... don't be surprised when they end up sleeping around with TLs and TMs.....


----------



## Triscuit (Feb 2, 2015)

TTOTM: You show up late for work at least every other day. Sometimes 5 minutes late ... sometimes two hours late, how the fuck are you not fired yet?


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 2, 2015)

To the ETL over my workcenter: It's a shame that I work with you the least often out of all the ETLs. You support and encourage your team, and you actually know what the hell you're doing. Plus, you don't take crap from guests. If only some of the other leaders would follow your example.



StackerMistress said:


> To whoever it is in the district that keeps hiring young, attractive, empty-headed fools to be new ETLs.... don't be surprised when they end up sleeping around with TLs and TMs.....



And then they get shuttled off to other stores for promotional opportunities.


----------



## whippingboy (Feb 3, 2015)

Dearest fellow team member.. please continue to qmos every drink you decide to steal.  You're building a beautiful case against yourself.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 3, 2015)

To That One Backroom SrTL: Stop flirting with the new TM and help support your team! It should not take 3 hours to train someone on Ship-From-Store, and I'm getting sick of your weird false laugh every time she says something. She was sitting down every chance she got, yapping on her phone when you stepped away, and is giving off a very bossy/bitchy vibe...she won't last long here so stop wasting your time.


I later found out that new "TM" is actually a newly hired ETL-LOG...


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 3, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> To That One Backroom SrTL: Stop flirting with the new TM and help support your team! It should not take 3 hours to train someone on Ship-From-Store, and I'm getting sick of your weird false laugh every time she says something. She was sitting down every chance she got, yapping on her phone when you stepped away, and is giving off a very bossy/bitchy vibe...she won't last long here so stop wasting your time.
> 
> 
> I later found out that new "TM" is actually a newly hired ETL-LOG...




Whoops.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2015)

To the ETL in training: What part of "ETL-AP said these are cosmetics hours do you not fucking get? Continuously this week you have moved me out of the department to zone health on Sunday, push on Monday, and miniseasonal today. I'm going to start some drama now and you get to fucking deal with it.

PS: I know you wanted Valentine's done but I'm going to pretend to misunderstand what you meant and start the bulk stuff.

PPS: also suck my ass


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2015)

PPPS: You know I'm only pulling one item to cover the diamonds right? I'm not pulling everything forward. This isn't my normal zone suck my ass


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2015)

PPPPS: REKT BY STL HAHA


----------



## Cozum (Feb 4, 2015)

No, I can't backstock your clearance. That's called reshop, you have to put that up.

I've had to report this guy to my LOD's almost every day because I end up getting an extra two-tier of push (that he's put a backstock clip on) every day he works.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2015)

PPPPPPS: No I'm not staying late


----------



## tgtguy (Feb 4, 2015)

TTOTM:Quit grumbling about everything and talking over people while they are talking. I wish you would realize that the whole world is not against you and yes Spot does some shady things but at least you have a job....


----------



## tgtguy (Feb 4, 2015)

ttsrtl:  You can never thank anyone for anything . So, lets try this... I want you to repeat after me   T-H-A-N-K- Y-O-U  See, that wasn't so hard was it. Now you go practice that .


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 4, 2015)

To that one TM: Everyone picks on you, talks trash about you, saying how you never do anything. 
You helped me when I needed it the most & you were AWESOME. 
You're my new hero so get out there & SHINE.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 4, 2015)

To ALL of my Hardlines co-workers: Please learn to collect the reshop for your departments. I'm sick of going over to guest services and collecting the reshop for all of the departments. And then you groan when I bring the reshop to you, because God forbid you thank me for doing you a favor. You're welcome, bitch.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 4, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To ALL of my Hardlines co-workers: Please learn to collect the reshot for your departments. I'm sick of going over to guest services and collecting the reshop for all of the departments. And then you groan when I bring the reshop to you, because God forbid you thank me for doing you a favor. You're welcome, bitch.


My STL has been telling Backroom to fetch it and combine it with the CAFs.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 5, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> My STL has been telling Backroom to fetch it and combine it with the CAFs.


Kinda jealous. It would be nice to not be drowned in reshop...


----------



## Circle9 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd like to recognize the TM today who got a cut during unload and refused to let it stop him, even if it meant getting blood and sweat on the boxes everybody else has to handle. Some recognition also for the TL who when she finds this out, leaves him in the trailer because "he doesn't want to get out." Both of you showed great commitment to unloading the truck ahead of schedule and saving payroll.

And by recognize, I meant to say _what the hell is wrong with you two._


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 5, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> I'd like to recognize the TM today who got a cut during unload and refused to let it stop him, even if it meant getting blood and sweat on the boxes everybody else has to handle. Some recognition also for the TL who when she finds this out, leaves him in the trailer because "he doesn't want to get out." Both of you showed great commitment to unloading the truck ahead of schedule and saving payroll.
> 
> And by recognize, I meant to say _what the hell is wrong with you two._




Pretty sure that is against all kinds of company policy and maybe a few OSHA rules.


----------



## Circle9 (Feb 5, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> Pretty sure that is against all kinds of company policy and maybe a few OSHA rules.


It was only a few drops on a few boxes so I'd like to think if there was more blood things would have gone differently. But yeah, that whole thing needed an actual response. Wish I'd spoken up but whatever.

Then again, this is the same TL who just kind of shrugged when the same TM unloaded the truck shirtless and in basketball shorts. Which at least hasn't happened again. So far.

This store. I don't even know anymore.


----------



## sher (Feb 5, 2015)

To that gstl, I don't mind that you call people by name for backup, bit you should check your grid first. And you should leave pauses between requests so someone can respond. 

To those LODs, you should look at the schedule the day before at the very least so you'll know when you've scheduled no phone coverage for hours.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Feb 5, 2015)

To that one team member. You are not my boss. We do the same job - stop complaining as if I am invading your personal space.  You give me knots in my stomach every time you go from hot to cold.  Stop talking about people behind their backs. Have the balls enough to tell them what you think about them  to their faces
You are not a team player and I do not like you.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 5, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> I'd like to recognize the TM today who got a cut during unload and refused to let it stop him, even if it meant getting blood and sweat on the boxes everybody else has to handle. Some recognition also for the TL who when she finds this out, leaves him in the trailer because "he doesn't want to get out." Both of you showed great commitment to unloading the truck ahead of schedule and saving payroll.
> 
> And by recognize, I meant to say _what the hell is wrong with you two._



I'm just gonna take a wild guess that nobody called a Code Green.


----------



## Nauzhror (Feb 5, 2015)

PinkZinnia said:


> To that one team member. You are not my boss. We do the same job - stop complaining as if I am invading your personal space.  You give me knots in my stomach every time you go from hot to cold.  Stop talking about people behind their backs. Have the balls enough to tell them what you think about them  to their faces
> You are not a team player and I do not like you.



Sounds like a GSA at my store as well. Never complained to me about my actions back when I was a cashier. Pretended to like working with me, while bitching to the GSTL and two of the GSA's about me.

Now she bitches to me about our other new GSA. Probably bitches about me to him as well.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Feb 6, 2015)

To that one TL:

I complain about you a lot, but THANK YOU for finally talking to that lazy SOB on our team. He's such a whiny lazy bitch and it was immensely satisfying to see him get officially chewed out for his bullshit.


----------



## tgtguy (Feb 6, 2015)

ttostl- You were constantly on the walkie today asking the front end how many red cards they had...then telling them they need to try harder. What were you doing during this time? Sitting in your office. If you think its so easy to get read cards...get out of your office and go do it .


----------



## radiochu (Feb 7, 2015)

oh dear AP, I'm just as glad to see her gone as you probably are. but did you really have to walk her before the only other person who was FA trained got her lunch, meaning I had to scramble around to cover it myself on the craziest morning ever?

I know, I know, the answer is yes, but man was that frustrating lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

To the backroom TL and logistics ETL, what were you thinking by scheduling a backroom team member that is on light duty after having surgery for a hernia to help me pull CAF pulls all day on a Saturday?  Are you serious?  He left at 330pm because he said he couldn't take the pain.  He also told me that he's not suppose to lift anything heavier than a gallon of milk for 2 weeks.  Sometimes, I simply don't know what to say or think when shit like this happens at the Target I'm at.

What the fuck?  He told me that his shift got swapped with this girl that was supposed to be covering his shifts on the weekend.  I'm thinking it was because her man works in the early morning backroom too and they probably wanted to do "shit" or each other.  I hate this fuckin store.
I hope the guy, a veteran, sues Target.  I really hope he does.

So from 4pm to 6pm, I was busting my ass trying desperately to get the CAF pulls done.  During that time frame, I had about 2 minutes of down time.  I finished the 4pm CAF pulls at 459pm and the 5pm CAF pulls at 559pm.  Every back room team member should get to experience a situation like the one I was put in today.  It will definitely give you a fresh perspective on things.


And this was In Bruges Colin Farrell gif worthy


----------



## PJ5 (Feb 8, 2015)

to that one tm THANK YOU for staying after close to help me bag $700 worth of crap and bring 4 carts to the car of a drunk woman who came to my checkout on the dot of closing.


----------



## babytrees (Feb 8, 2015)

To all of the buildings ETL'S...you all rock! You have the ones who bumped my hours up as they can in the hour slashing. The ones who had my back in my TTOG story. The one who finished throwing my trash so I could run and help a guest  on the other side of the store. The one who is so much fun to talk books with...and trying to get a readers bookshelf going. The one who out of the blue wrote a thank you note to me. All for covering so beautifully for my ETL while out on a family emergency.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)

To any backroom team member that is helping me pull CAF pulls, you need to tell me when you are going on breaks and your lunch.  Either tell me or say it on the fuckin walkie.  Don't just go walk off... especially when I'm finishing up the 5pm CAF pulls and have 10 minutes to clock out for lunch before I hit meal compliance.  That is so fuckin' rude. 
And another thing, if you're scheduled til 630pm, you're staying until 630pm.  None of this "I'm going to take a 15 then clock out" bull shit at 615pm.  If I was an ETL or team lead, yo ass would be in trouble.  Automatic write up motherfucker.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 9, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> To any backroom team member that is helping me pull CAF pulls, you need to tell me when you are going on breaks and your lunch.  Either tell me or say it on the fuckin walkie.  Don't just go walk off... especially when I'm finishing up the 5pm CAF pulls and have 10 minutes to clock out for lunch before I hit meal compliance.  That is so fuckin' rude.
> And another thing, if you're scheduled til 630pm, you're staying until 630pm.  *None of this "I'm going to take a 15 then clock out" bull shit at 615pm*.  If I was an ETL or team lead, yo ass would be in trouble.  Automatic write up motherfucker.


At least he told you he was going on break...


----------



## snoboy8999 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have to take my last break all the time 15 minutes before my shift ends. Sometimes coverage just doesn't exist.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)

No silly goose.  He didn't tell me.  That's the sad thing.  I don't give a fuck.  I'm used to it.  I work with dummies and lazy assholes.   Just one time, I'd love for the tables to be turned and for me to bail at like 530pm on a Sunday and the other backroom person has 20 batches left with 30 minutes left.  Oh and they have to clock out before 6pm for lunch.  Give you a taste of your own medicine.  See how ya like it.


----------



## Circle9 (Feb 10, 2015)

To my ETL: 372 items in the list. 2 regular instocks TM and 1 trainee. 3 1/2 hours to get this done. Only day we're guaranteed to be researching these areas...and you want us to work on back endcaps for an hour. Great plan!

To that one TM: Welcome to instocks. I'm so sorry.


----------



## calimero (Feb 12, 2015)

Your hours have been cut , and you are taking it out on me by telling one tl that you had to do my reshop in softline ,( after I told you that the etl  told me to do research instead because that tm was sick ! )  , and said tl emailed the etl to inform of my lack of work on that day ! 
How low can you be ? The etl was laughing about it , but not me !


----------



## tgtguy (Feb 12, 2015)

Tto srtl: You have been rude and talking crap to people for years. Rumor has it a team member ripped you a new one the other day...I only wish I could had seen and heard it. Karma gotta love it !


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 13, 2015)

tgtguy said:


> Tto srtl: You have been rude and talking crap to people for years. Rumor has it a team member ripped you a new one the other day...I only wish I could had seen and heard it. Karma gotta love it !



We have one of those too. I'd like to be a fly on the wall when that happens.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Feb 14, 2015)

TTOFTM:   You called me honey while I was training you, and you kept interrupting me trying to tell ME how things should operate when it was my job to tell YOU how to do it.  And then you wanted a hug at the end of your shift.  Thank god you NC/NSd enough to get yourself fired your first week because that sexual harassment complaint would have been hella inconvenient.  *hug*  Thanks sweetiebuns!


----------



## seewhatididthere (Feb 14, 2015)

To electronics, pick up your fucking calls. Hate to be so crass, but g'damn.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 15, 2015)

TTOGSTL: Hey, there are other sales floor members if you didn't notice. Stop calling me up for backup every 5 minutes. I have work to do like everyone else, so it's unfair to single me out.


----------



## hipturd (Feb 16, 2015)

TTOTM I hoped you enjoyed your coke zero. You know the one I PAID FOR that you willing took. Karma is a bitch


----------



## LadyCynide (Feb 16, 2015)

TTOSTL: For the love of all that is brand, STOP WEARING THAT FAKE SMILE. Everyone knows that your peppy can-do attitude is all an illusion. Ever notice how all the call-outs and NC/NS are on days when you're actually in the store? Not a coincidence.


----------



## PJ5 (Feb 16, 2015)

seewhatididthere said:


> To electronics, pick up your fucking calls. Hate to be so crass, but g'damn.



that happens in half he target stores in america i think


----------



## OrangeFire (Feb 17, 2015)

TTOTM: Just because I cashed out one 86 cent giftcard at the front lane registers with you standing behind me, doesn't mean you're allowed to cash out a giftcards with over 40 dollars on them, and when you get in trouble for it, blame me saying, "Well I see [HIM] do it all the time." 

I've never cashed out a giftcard at the front lanes with a value over 4 dollars. stop trying to get me in trouble.


----------



## PullMonkey (Feb 17, 2015)

I... wut? I thought it was common knowledge that it should only done when under $5, and even _that_'s a stretch.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Feb 17, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> I... wut? I thought it was common knowledge that it should only done when under $5, and even _that_'s a stretch.


It's whatever state law allows, in MN there is no mandatory gift card cashout law so we don't even have the option. I could think of ways to force it by buying a 999999 item and returning it, using the override code to get cash, but that's a stretch and we'd never do that. In CA they are more liberal (of course lol) with the gift card limits, requiring anything under $10 (so $9.99 and under) to be cashed out.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 18, 2015)

poohbear80 said:


> that happens in half he target stores in america i think


It does. When you have 3 guest who need something unlocked, a bad zone, reshop, and a call button going off, then the phone ringing just isn't a priority. Besides most of the time its a stupid question anyway.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 18, 2015)

To that one TL: There is only one TM on the floor who knows Guest Service (and only one other TM on the floor at all). If said TM is unavailable, then there's a possibility you might have to respond to back-up at Guest Service. So stop yelling for others to respond when you're obviously the only person who can help up there besides the LOD.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Feb 18, 2015)

TTOTM, when there are back ups, phone calls, carry outs and call buttons quit getting on the walkie yelling about everyone else responding. YOU need to actually do work you LOD wannabe!


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Feb 18, 2015)

Whew! That felt good!


----------



## Bullselle (Feb 18, 2015)

TTOTM: Why do you keep disappearing during your shift? It makes the rest of us look like we're hiding something when we say we have no idea where you are. I may not be a snitch, but I'm also a horrible liar, so don't count on me covering for you when the LODs ask where you went.


----------



## Brewhaha (Feb 19, 2015)

To those 2 ETLs: When you asked me to zone all of dry market plus my normal pfresh routines in the same amount we usually have, you dont get to be upset or irritated with me for not finishing the dry zone behind what we normally do (c1-c20. c2-c13/c50 is p fresh). My etl and team lead expects me to zone all of pfresh (freezers included), cull open air p fresh, and do the closing cleaning routines.

So if any ETL ask me to zone beyond c20, anything I complete will be gravy for you. And you will not tell me not to do any  of my routines because you dont know $hit about p fresh.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 19, 2015)

masterofalltrades said:


> It does. When you have 3 guest who need something unlocked, a bad zone, reshop, and a call button going off, then the phone ringing just isn't a priority. Besides most of the time its a stupid question anyway.


One good way to improve  that would be hiring one electronics member to stay behind the desk, and have another team member helping guests in the aisles. Perhaps an additional team member in Photo Lab. But no, doing that would require stores to increase their payroll and they don't want that.

Because $$$ > convenience + organization


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 19, 2015)

BullseyeBabe said:


> TTOTM, when there are back ups, phone calls, carry outs and call buttons quit getting on the walkie yelling about everyone else responding. YOU need to actually do work you LOD wannabe!


Ugh. I don't mind helping my LOD out, but whenever there's a call for backup or guest service, he always calls the same people over the walkie and asks "do you have that?".

One time guest service was needed in HBA, but I was busy helping a guest so I called my LOD and said "I'm helping a guest, could you take care of that?". It felt so good.


----------



## tgtguy (Feb 19, 2015)

TTOTM: Every time we get snow or ice ( which is usually twice a winter) you have so much to say when someone calls out ( due to roads etc). You always say something along the lines of  ...you people in the south just don't know how drive in it...well, dear I guess  we don't seeing as its not something we deal with usually. No one wants to hear you bad mouthing other team members so stop it . If someone feels as though they couldn't make it in then that's their choice/right. Guess what? The store still opened and the world didn't stop turning. So mind your own business. One last thing...if you don't like how we handle things here in the south...take that bad attitude back up North.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Feb 19, 2015)

To that one ETL... You don't understand anything about production and over-exaggerate when the snackers are empty. I was glad when I heard another ETL was going to cover the production areas because I likely would have snapped.
To that other ETL... You're not much better than the ETL referenced above. I hope our brand new ETL knows what the hell they're doing when they finally get here.
To Corporate... GIVE US SOME MORE FREAKING HOURS.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 19, 2015)

tgtguy said:


> One last thing...if you don't like how we handle things here in the south...take that bad attitude back up North.



There's a reason why said TM was kicked out of the north.  We don't want him/her back.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 19, 2015)

But....but I have a receipt!


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 19, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> But....but I have a receipt!



Yes, but your receipt expired 91 days ago and you didn't use your Red Card.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 20, 2015)

TTOTM: Thank you for being awesome!

I went into the store near my house the other day to finally exchange some pants I bought online a few months ago. You said something about cartwheel and a rain check and I didn't understand any of it, but I do know you saved me an extra $6 on top of the good deal I had gotten when I made the original purchase.


----------



## tgtguy (Feb 20, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> There's a reason why said TM was kicked out of the north.  We don't want him/her back.


Thanks, for the gift....it just keeps giving and giving


----------



## VibinBitch (Feb 20, 2015)

To that one LOD, 
I hate working when you're in charge, I'm not the only one either. You don't know how to run a store and when you tell me that one cashier is gonna be okay on a Saturday night and then pull me aside later and tell me I need to stop calling for back up because you need to take down the ad, I will have attitude. I already have my guest service and food ave team on lanes. Our vibe score showed how badly you ran the store with all the negative comments. I hope that you get a talking too and move to PMT like you want. 

Yours truly, 
The pissed off GSA.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Feb 21, 2015)

To that one team member who is in la la land and uses the walkie to ask for things at the most Inopportune times.  um, if you haven't noticed, many of us are actually working. No I haven't seen the mop you put somewhere, Nor can i see food ave when I am at the front lanes and don't know how long the lines are, and I'll be damned if I am going to walk my butt over there to have them get some greasy slime food ready for you because you are to lazy to spend your meal break on a line.
I hate to tell you, but we do not provide personal food services for team members.

And stop calling me to ask what food items are in one spot..
I know this isn't nice, but you don't need any of the food that one spot has to offer.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 21, 2015)

Ttotm: you called out the night before a food delivery after probably asking for the later shift so I got to spend no time with my significant other yesterday. I won't see him today either. But I will get to work my ass off to cover yours enough to fill the floor. You'd better have a death certificate explaining why you didn't come in. I almost don't have to try to get rid of you, you are doing such a great job yourself.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey guest services: Please stop mixing one spot reshop with stationary and toys. Let me help you out a bit. If it has a $1 or a $3 on it, it's one spot.


----------



## Bosch (Feb 21, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Hey guest services: Please stop mixing one spot reshop with stationary and toys. Let me help you out a bit. If it has a $1 or a $3 on it, it's one spot.



Send it back and tell them to smart sort it. I have done that. "Sorry with the backing up I have to do I don't have time to sort this."


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 21, 2015)

Also to the overnight team: Don't think I'm stupid. You keep taking unfinished push, putting it in shopping carts, and placing it where the reshop goes. Either finish it quicker or put it on the push line if you don't have time. If I see a reshop cart with cardboard boxes in it, I'm bringing it to the backroom.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 21, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Also to the overnight team: Don't think I'm stupid. You keep taking unfinished push, putting it in shopping carts, and placing it where the reshop goes. Either finish it quicker or put it on the push line if you don't have time. If I see a *reshop cart with cardboard boxes in it*, I'm bringing it to the backroom.


Yeah that wouldn't look suspicious at all...


----------



## Bosch (Feb 21, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Also to the overnight team: Don't think I'm stupid. You keep taking unfinished push, putting it in shopping carts, and placing it where the reshop goes. Either finish it quicker or put it on the push line if you don't have time. If I see a reshop cart with cardboard boxes in it, I'm bringing it to the backroom.



We take it to the backroom and put a big note on it, "Overnight forgot this and will push 1st thing!"


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 21, 2015)

Bosch said:


> We take it to the backroom and put a big note on it, "Overnight forgot this and will push 1st thing!"


Right, "forgot"...

I don't care if they don't complete it, there's plenty of stuff I'm not able to get done. But reshop piles up enough as it is, and dumping more work on other people isn't right.


----------



## Bosch (Feb 21, 2015)

^^ It lets them know we didn't buy their BS.. And I have refused to touch crap like that. Ask me for help, but don't think I am stupid and you just missed it in the craziness that is truck push.. Which is what their excuse always is.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 21, 2015)

Bosch said:


> dannyy315 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guest services: Please stop mixing one spot reshop with stationary and toys. Let me help you out a bit. If it has a $1 or a $3 on it, it's one spot.
> ...



I've been fighting that battle ever since I was trained in hardlines. If you have a GSTL or GSA that cares, let them know that their service desk TMs aren't using Smart Sort and are making your job more difficult and time-consuming.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Feb 22, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> I've been fighting that battle ever since I was trained in hardlines. If you have a GSTL or GSA that cares, let them know that their service desk TMs aren't using Smart Sort and are making your job more difficult and time-consuming.


We smart sort pretty much everything. The biggest problem for me is that when I need backup sometimes I get responses, but they always leave a huge pile of unsorted returns and they don't bother cleaning up before heading out to the floor. So when I see that it makes me want to dump the one spot bin in the seasonal cart.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2015)

To the backroom team member that helps me pull CAF pulls, since you are pulling the easier side of the stockroom aka hardlines side, you need to pull the bulk amounts of paper and beverage in receiving because it takes me at least 30 to 40 minutes to pull the grocery side of the stockroom. 
That is the price you pay for getting the easier side of the stockroom.  Just help me out.  That's all I ask.  And before you leave, it is your job to push the flat that has the diapers on in in receiving to the softlines section of the hardlines side of the stockroom.  I mean I don't know what to think.  Are you lazy or just dumb?


----------



## asidius (Feb 22, 2015)

TTOTM: thanks for offering to stay around 3 hours past your scheduled shift to help with CAFs.  The backroom would have been a disaster without you.


----------



## judgemental (Feb 23, 2015)

TTOTM, you're super nice but i feel very sketchy about the fact that you got 11 RedCards in one shift and then 16 in the next shift and then like 14 in your next shift.... like im glad you can drive redcards, but honestly it doesn't sound reasonable. somethng sketchy has to be going on.


----------



## Jen234 (Feb 23, 2015)

To that one team lead...
who knows that shoes are supposed to be taken out of the boxes when being marked clearance, but refused to because "it was too much work".  And then told the other two people working with her to keep them in the box and if they got talked to, she'd take the heat.  The other two people continued doing what they were supposed to, and the TL *still* threw them under the bus when confronted about it.  Why'd you do that?  Seriously, what was going through your head during all of that?  You're a team LEAD, you're supposed to act like a leader, not a child!

To that other team lead...
You explained the 4x4 walk to me, telling me to check every item, make sure it was in the correct place, and zone the aisle, then sent me to the cough and cold aisle... When I saw you an hour later and was just finishing up (because we all know how horribly that aisle is zoned...), getting ready to move on to the next aisle - how does "Try not to be so thorough" make sense?  Do you want me to do it right or not?


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 24, 2015)

TTOTM: Why don't you ever go up for backup? Over the year and a half I've been working at Target, I've never seen you on a register once. Is it that you've never been trained? That could be sorted out easily. It puts the burden on everyone else by going up for backup extra times. I end up rushing through my zone because I spend over an hour during a shift at the checklanes.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Feb 24, 2015)

TTTMs: F**k you! I shouldn't have to fight to get your sorry asses to cover my breaks when I'm the operator! I really didn't appreciate it when both of you went on your break at the same time when I had to leave. You both knew the only other person on the floor was someone who is hearing impaired and she was the one who volunteered to cover me so I could go home. By the way: the LOD knows you were refusing to cover my breaks and he will know you went on your break at the same time when the GSA tells him. Good luck getting out of that one. To think you had the cheek to try to talk me into doing your touch ups when you wouldn't even stay at the fitting room like we're all supposed to.

Edit: Sorry, I just needed to vent. It's been a very trying day.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Feb 24, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOTM: Why don't you ever go up for backup? Over the year and a half I've been working at Target, I've never seen you on a register once. Is it that you've never been trained? That could be sorted out easily. It puts the burden on everyone else by going up for backup extra times. I end up rushing through my zone because I spend over an hour during a shift at the checklanes.



We had a sales floor TM actually get his access changed to 'No Access' by his TL, because he had successfully convinced her that he had "forgotten" how to cashier. Yes, forgotten. How do you forget how to ring items and bag them?

So now that he has No Access he gets to avoid going up for backup.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 24, 2015)

Flabbergasted said:


> We had a sales floor TM actually get his access changed to 'No Access' by his TL, because he had successfully convinced her that he had "forgotten" how to cashier. Yes, forgotten. How do you forget how to ring items and bag them?
> 
> So now that he has No Access he gets to avoid going up for backup.


I mean, I understand if someone has trouble with the more technical stuff like WIC, but they flashing light is there for a reason.


----------



## PJ5 (Feb 24, 2015)

judgemental said:


> TTOTM, you're super nice but i feel very sketchy about the fact that you got 11 RedCards in one shift and then 16 in the next shift and then like 14 in your next shift.... like im glad you can drive redcards, but honestly it doesn't sound reasonable. somethng sketchy has to be going on.


in my store if you get more than 5 a *week* and that's a very good week, you are probably meeting guests in the parking lot after work.


----------



## PullMonkey (Feb 24, 2015)

poohbear80 said:


> in my store if you get more than 5 a *week* and that's a very good week, you are probably meeting guests in the parking lot after work.


We have one cashier who gives new guests who sign up for a RedCard extra "incentives" such as a larger discount...
I hate the idea


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 24, 2015)

Reshop Ninja said:


> TTTMs: F**k you! I shouldn't have to fight to get your sorry asses to cover my breaks when I'm the operator! I really didn't appreciate it when both of you went on your break at the same time when I had to leave. You both knew the only other person on the floor was someone who is hearing impaired and she was the one who volunteered to cover me so I could go home. By the way: the LOD knows you were refusing to cover my breaks and he will know you went on your break at the same time when the GSA tells him. Good luck getting out of that one. To think you had the cheek to try to talk me into doing your touch ups when you wouldn't even stay at the fitting room like we're all supposed to.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I just needed to vent. It's been a very trying day.


That's what this forum is for, isn't it? Vent away.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 24, 2015)

judgemental said:


> TTOTM, you're super nice but i feel very sketchy about the fact that you got 11 RedCards in one shift and then 16 in the next shift and then like 14 in your next shift.... like im glad you can drive redcards, but honestly it doesn't sound reasonable. somethng sketchy has to be going on.


Something probably is, ap is probably building a case, so keep it hush hush


CashMonkey said:


> We have one cashier who gives new guests who sign up for a RedCard extra "incentives" such as a larger discount...
> I hate the idea


That sound like giving unauthorized discounts. Be sure to tell the gstl and etl- ge and ap. if they shrug it off take it to the hotline.


----------



## Bosch (Feb 24, 2015)

masterofalltrades said:


> Something probably is, ap is probably building a case, so keep it hush hush
> 
> That sound like giving unauthorized discounts. Be sure to tell the gstl and etl- ge and ap. if they shrug it off take it to the hotline.



Nope tell AP. "Mr. or Ms. AP its probably nothing but this dude us getting more redcards than I have ever seen." Let them take it from there.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Feb 24, 2015)

At our store, cashiers are encouraged to give the 5% off even if the guest hasn't been approved for the card. GSTL says that's "an extension of our ability to VIBE and be BOLD."


----------



## LadyCynide (Feb 24, 2015)

Flabbergasted said:


> At our store, cashiers are encouraged to give the 5% off even if the guest hasn't been approved for the card. GSTL says that's "an extension of our ability to VIBE and be BOLD."



My store does the same thing. We take the 5% off no matter what.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 25, 2015)

Flabbergasted said:


> At our store, cashiers are encouraged to give the 5% off even if the guest hasn't been approved for the card. GSTL says that's "an extension of our ability to VIBE and be BOLD."


We do up to $5: it used to be no matter what, but the scammers took advantage and ruined it for everybody.


----------



## judgemental (Feb 25, 2015)

poohbear80 said:


> in my store if you get more than 5 a *week* and that's a very good week, you are probably meeting guests in the parking lot after work.





masterofalltrades said:


> Something probably is, ap is probably building a case, so keep it hush hush



for some reason now we're told we have to get at least 30 a week which is crazy since it's still kind of slow at our store. like i said this girl if super nice but something just doesn't add up. she continues to get redcards and she's probably the only one that gets more than like 7 a day (even on a slow day). it's super sketchy.

like we have another team member who gets redcards, but the most he's gotten in a shift were like 5  which seems reasonable. he's also super friendly and i would get a redcard with him if i didn't have one already. she's now getting trained in guest services so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 25, 2015)

TTO Flow TM who was wondering why you only got scheduled for 4 hours next week...

It is a subtle hint that you should quit. No, seriously. You complain constantly about everything, never do anything unless it directly benefits yourself, and have an all around terrible work ethic. You were probably only kept past seasonal due to the desperate need for more bodies on Flow. But now that hiring is picking up again, we are not going to put up with your shit anymore.

Please quit...


----------



## CanuckTM (Feb 25, 2015)

Our stores now are covered in signs 'was this now that', 'x% off', etc. TTOBackroomTM THANK YOU for reading & thinking! I don't know who wrote the signs in my Market on my day off, but they clearly didn't have a calculator and couldn't do math, and I never thought to check the figures. You were shopping, noticed they were wrong, and re-wrote about 10 signs when you came back from break. It's a total grind to get through this store closing - you helped the Guests by making sure the price they see is the price they pay, stopped us all from looking stupid, and gave me a reason to write my first vibe card in three weeks. 

_(Corollaries: To whichever TM wrote the signs, seriously? You couldn't whip out your phone, type "price *0.8", & write the result out?? & TTO Me: Duh! You saw handwritten signs & trusted them? What is this, your first week?)_


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Feb 26, 2015)

TTOTM:  If you EVER flip on your blinker in the middle of a mad rush after you've been on a register for exactly one hour and fifty-five minutes and I drop what I'm doing to come over and find out you just want to know when your break is...  I will neck-punch you.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 26, 2015)

TTOTM: you are neither the pharmacy TL nor ETL so don't you DARE try to coach me or any of my fellow techs. If you have a problem with something, take it up with our TL or ETL.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Feb 26, 2015)

To that one STL:

I understand that you're stressed about hours and sales, and I'm sure there's a certain amount of pressure on you from higher up in the company, but do not take your frustrations out on me or my teammates, especially when we've been dealing with goddamn 2500 piece trucks with a staff that's better suited for 1800 piece trucks. It's not helping. See you next Tuesday.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 26, 2015)

To that one team lead: Thank you for always going up when they call for backup. And a big f**k you to all the other team leads that just relay the GSTL's backup call and just stand around doing nothing.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Feb 26, 2015)

TTOETL: First, I'm the photo TM. Don't call me BY NAME to clear a second request fitting room button instead of, I don't know, the FOUR SOFTLINES CLOSERS. Second, you were 20 feet away from the goddamn button shooting the shit with another ETL. I was on the other side of the store, so of course it went third request. Don't bitch at me because of that. Also, you can't bitch at the third request photo button because you called me clear to the other side of the store. 

Take 30 seconds and open a goddamn fitting room. It's not that hard.


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 26, 2015)

To the FDC truck TM's: You guys are total ass-kicking beasts. I am very grateful for each and every one of you!


----------



## thatcashierdude (Feb 26, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> TTOETL: First, I'm the photo TM. Don't call me BY NAME to clear a second request fitting room button instead of, I don't know, the FOUR SOFTLINES CLOSERS. Second, you were 20 feet away from the goddamn button shooting the shit with another ETL. I was on the other side of the store, so of course it went third request. Don't bitch at me because of that. Also, you can't bitch at the third request photo button because you called me clear to the other side of the store.
> 
> Take 30 seconds and open a goddamn fitting room. It's not that hard.


I always hear stories like this were ETLs stand around waiting for the peons to get to the call button 20 feet away from them, and I don't believe it because that's just not how it was at my store. STL was willing to hop on a register or help service desk to deny food return bitch #930, I'm sure he's willing to clear call buttons and write up his ETLs if they wouldn't. That's just shitty leadership right there, and it comes from hiring 22 year olds right out of college to do 60 hour workweeks (which they spend talking to each other at your store ).


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 26, 2015)

thatcashierdude said:


> I always hear stories like this were ETLs stand around waiting for the peons to get to the call button 20 feet away from them, and I don't believe it because that's just not how it was at my store. STL was willing to hop on a register or help service desk to deny food return bitch #930, I'm sure he's willing to clear call buttons and write up his ETLs if they wouldn't. That's just shitty leadership right there, and it comes from hiring 22 year olds right out of college to do 60 hour workweeks (which they spend talking to each other at your store ).




The one thing ETLs worry about is their numbers and those call boxes effect their numbers.
Any ETL or STL with two brain cells is going to clear the call button.
Of course if they can pawn the guest off on a TM they might do that but I'm sure in most stores they will clear that button.
There are times when self preservation over ride even the most lazy, stupid or self-entitled.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 27, 2015)

I just wanna say congrats to my store's plano team for getting the seasonal set done early. And thanks for doing the four lotion resets early! The aisles look *awesome*, I finally got the correctly sized lockboxes in on the fragrance aisle (pain in the ass to zone, they were too small and I kept pinching my hand).

ya'll ahead of the game this is good


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 28, 2015)

To the backroom team (again): When there's extra push, you're supposed to bring it back to the backroom. Don't put it on whatever shelf label you want.

Also, if you see something such as a pack of subject dividers and it says "QTY: 5 SEPARATE BEFORE PUTTING ON SHELF", it's not asking you. It's telling you. A cashier might not notice that at the register and we would lose money


----------



## tgtguy (Feb 28, 2015)

TTOSRTL: I wish I understood how you think its ok, to treat ppl the way  you do. You have a little girl...would you want someone treating her that way? No one can ask you anything with you getting an attitude...Well, I shouldn't say no one can ask you anything...cause you have your group of people who you just love...cause they kiss your ass. You keep bragging on all these new people...and when you walk away they stand around and talk. Someone tried to tell you this...but you came back with a smart remark and walked away.  Karma is a bitch


----------



## iVibe (Feb 28, 2015)

To that one team member: I know I wasn't supposed to see that post it note in the front end ETL's office about me that a gstl made, because the gsa let me sit in there to relax after a really long shift for break. It was a list of people to get a coaching, and I was one of them. I'm not sure why I deserve a coaching when I push red cards so hard already, cover guest services when I have minimal  training there, and always stay past my shift time to help you guys close the front end. Heck, I even come in on my off days. I may not have gotten a ton of red cards like I used to due to first quarter sucking, but that shouldn't be a reason to coach me. I'm a good team member because I go above and beyond for you when I literally receive barely above minimum wage.

I know I can't say anything, but I really want to. I actually liked working at Target since I started working there to this point, a lot, but knowing I'm possibly getting a coaching pisses me off.


----------



## Circle9 (Feb 28, 2015)

To the Store: I spent a lot of time fixing that DVD endcap. Zoning, using flip labels, pulling from other locations on the floor and backroom, the works. If I find out people are going to go ahead and just shuffle things around to make it look full again, I am going to be _very disappointed._


----------



## StackerMistress (Mar 1, 2015)

To that one LOD... I hope you enjoyed your lunch while 12 batches from the 5 o'clock pulls ran over last night. When my ETL yells at me about it, I'll be sure to tell her that you told me not to bother calling for help since you "need to be out on the sales floor and not back here."


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Mar 2, 2015)

TTOTM: We do not sell No Boundaries brand anything at our store. No Target sells that. Why? Because it is a Walmart brand product!


----------



## PJ5 (Mar 2, 2015)

TTOTM when a cashier is 6 1/2 months pregnant and you tell the ETL that she sits for a minute during her shifts (when it slows down even though the LODs gives her the okay) you really are in need of an enema and a bitch slap, and likewise to the ETL who sided with the TM who snitched because they are friendly.


----------



## PullMonkey (Mar 2, 2015)

TTOTM: I appreciate that you like closing with me because I "get things done and don't just stand around". But when you use that as an excuse to be lazy, despite there still being things you could do to help, it doesn't make me like you very much.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> To the ETL
> 
> You want me to 4x4 razors, vitamins, and toothpaste. Fine. If I don't finish these by 1pm when I am scheduled to leave, you can deal with the completely demerched endcap that I was resetting. I'm not staying late because you have messed up priorities



Update: no vitamins were misplaced but the aisle still took an hour and a half. And I did no other aisle you wanted. Hm. Wonder how that happens


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 2, 2015)

TTOTM: Clean up your shit. Don't leave your plastic and cardboard in the cart. We are all pushing and cleaning up. Your work is not more important than mine. You always say you don't have time cause you're busy pushing. We all are. Leave yourself enough time to clean up and punch out. You are always afraid of going into compliance. Wear a fucking watch then. Just because I'm staying doesn't mean I want nor have time to clean up after you. I'm freaking sick of it!


----------



## RedMan (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey, TTOGSTL, I'm so glad you weren't all that busy last night.  But if you weren't all that busy, why did the checklane zones look like shit?  Why were there two carts of abandoned left in the checklane bins?  Why were there two carts of unsorted abandoned but there was no abandoned in the sort carts?  Why didn't you take the salvage and CRC to the back room?  Why were there carts in the lot when I got in this morning at 6:30?  I'm glad you had an easy shift, but I spent the first hour of my shift today cleaning up your crap.  That's not the way anybody wants to spend Monday morning.


----------



## PullMonkey (Mar 2, 2015)

TTSameTM: Dude, really? Making fun of other team members for a mistake? Fuck off.

Also, I get that your burnt out after working here for a year, but could you not whine about it every fucking day, all while standing around all pissy? 

Christ. You're worse than than the one minor we have, I swear.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 3, 2015)

Ttotm: when I leave a note asking you to push the leftover frozen, push the fucking leftover frozen. Abd the dairy autofill. I don't care if it's not specifically your job, selling organic yogurt pays your overpriced ass. So if the organic yogurt is empty because the case is on the autofill all day you are asking for trouble. Same with the organic milk. $4/item means we can afford two of you if it was selling and on the shelf. Thanks for putting us behind for no reason at all.

Ttotm: when backroom asks you to push your caf they mean before 9pm. You didn't finish til after they were gone for the evening. Get your crap together. I pushed all my crap, clearance, exfs, and cleaned up Plano junk before you got your cafs done.


----------



## zoned2deep (Mar 3, 2015)

thatcashierdude said:


> We smart sort pretty much everything. The biggest problem for me is that when I need backup sometimes I get responses, but they always leave a huge pile of unsorted returns and they don't bother cleaning up before heading out to the floor. So when I see that it makes me want to dump the one spot bin in the seasonal cart.



I am fairly certain this is never ever done at my store. Like, I only learned of the existence of smart sort from this forum.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Mar 3, 2015)

TTOETL:  Ohhhhh Nooooo, you caught me "chatting" with a TM again!  If you had taken thirty seconds to think about the situation you might have remembered that the CA I was talking to was the one I complained to you about sexual harassment.  So maybe, just MAYBE the conversation was necessary and work-related because I fucking hate that creep and never talk to him unless I have to.  Also, how am I supposed to be a good GSA if I never have conversations with the people I'm supervising.


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 3, 2015)

To that one ETL: My TL told me you're concerned about instocks getting their list finished today. From what I heard on the walkie, you're more concerned with making sure another leader knows about the amazing Coke display that looks like a giant basketball and that they should totally check it out right now.


----------



## hipturd (Mar 4, 2015)

TTOTM I saw you trying to leave before us while we were doing inventory so let me remind you that...


----------



## Mugen (Mar 4, 2015)

To that receiving TM: I get that you're pissed that I messed up the sales floor MIRs, buuuuuuuuuuuuut this was the first time I've done them. Get mad at the people who "trained" (and I use this lightly) me. I used to feel bad that ETLs and TLs ignore your complaints, but now I know why, because you complain about *EVERYTHING* with an attitude. I think I might start reacting like them with a roll of the eyes and a "oh, that *TM*" from now on.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 6, 2015)

TTOTM: stop complaining about the schedule and do your damn job. You weren't the only one who got their hours cut and the shift that you "gave up" was the one you don't want to work anyway, so why are you bitching????


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 6, 2015)

Today at a huddle, my ETL was talking about team members going for backup. Then my LOD but in and said "and it's not just sales floor members who should be responding. Team leaders and excecutives should be the first ones to respond." I seriously wanted to give her a standing ovation. Definitely my new favorite team member.


----------



## tgtguy (Mar 6, 2015)

ttotm- I don't know what it would take to may you happy. Hell, I don't even think you know what it would take to make you happy. You complain when you are scheduled to work 8 hours...then the next week you complain you are not getting enough hours. You run out the door and your scheduled time ...which is fine but if you need hours so bad....you could ask to stay etc. You are so fast to point out the faults in others but more times than not you are guilty of doing the same thing. To hear you tell it you are the only person in the whole store who works hard...there are people who work just as hard if not harder than you do ...but you are too busy complaining to see that . The whole world isn't against you ....its time you realized that . Everyone has bad days...but this has been going for over 17 years....


----------



## sher (Mar 6, 2015)

To the person who controls the climate in this store, it's cold. My nose is so cold it sorta hurts to breathe.


----------



## PJ5 (Mar 7, 2015)

To that one GSTM,  you are not in a position of authority over the cashiers, we are not in the army and you are not our drill sergeant.  You are always rude,bossy, and think TMs should be afraid of you.  Do not watch over us and tell us what we should be doing and tell on someone to the ETL with your opinions, especially when most of the time you just assume you know what's going on.  I zone my lane all the time and always stand in the front when I have no guests to checkout, you work at the register once a week so you have no idea,  you see me writing a note for a minute to HR at the register and later on say how i have to zone my lane or stand in front (which was zoned) if i'm not helping people.  You are just pissed that you are put on the busier back lanes (close to grocery) the one day a week you cashier so you want everyone out in the front of their check lane the very second the guest is gone to help keep guests from your register.  I see you watching the cashiers like a hawk making sure they run to the front ASAP just for the queen.  You are not in charge, if you ever were I would quit.  Take an enema and a slap to the face, good day.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 7, 2015)

poohbear80 said:


> To that one GSTM,  you are not in a position of authority over the cashiers, we are not in the army and you are not our drill sergeant.  You are always rude,bossy, and think TMs should be afraid of you.  Do not watch over us and tell us what we should be doing and tell on someone to the ETL with your opinions, especially when most of the time you just assume you know what's going on.  I zone my lane all the time and always stand in the front when I have no guests to checkout, you work at the register once a week so you have no idea,  you see me writing a note for a minute to HR at the register and later on say how i have to zone my lane or stand in front (which was zoned) if i'm not helping people.  You are just pissed that you are put on the busier back lanes (close to grocery) the one day a week you cashier so you want everyone out in the front of their check lane the very second the guest is gone to help keep guests from your register.  I see you watching the cashiers like a hawk making sure they run to the front ASAP just for the queen.  You are not in charge, if you ever were I would quit.  Take an enema and a slap to the face, good day.


I hate it when people with less authority try to act more authoritative. Shut up and do your current job well and maybe you can work your way up, but as long as you're at the bottom, I'm not listening to you.


----------



## Ethereal (Mar 8, 2015)

TTOETL: Telling TMs that we should do something that requires more time and effort on our part because it will get you guys a bigger end of the year bonus isn't exactly what I'd call an incentive.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 8, 2015)

TTOG: The manufacturer coupons on the Clorox bottles say "save 75 cents _now"_ for a reason. They want you to buy the product _now_ and use the coupon. You can't just peel off a bunch of coupons and hope to use them at a later date. I swear, some of these couponers...


----------



## Nauzhror (Mar 8, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> I hate it when people with less authority try to act more authoritative. Shut up and do your current job well and maybe you can work your way up, but as long as you're at the bottom, I'm not listening to you.



I had a cashier try and tell me what I needed to be doing. I told her that that wasn't going to fly. She called over the STL and had a half hour discussion with the STL. I was quite amused that the STL didn't so much as say a word to me about their discussion afterwards. Said cashier has not tried telling me what I should be doing since then so I can only assume that the STL didn't agree with her behavior. Admittedly said cashier has worked here for twenty years, long enough to have easily gotten into a position where she'd have the authority to tell others what to do. Alas, that didn't happen.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Mar 8, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> Admittedly said cashier has worked here for twenty years, long enough to have easily gotten into a position where she'd have the authority to tell others what to do. Alas, that didn't happen.




I despise these people.  So you've been a TM for twenty years and I've been a TM for one.  They promoted me over you for a damn reason.  Move up, get out or shut the fuck up.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Mar 8, 2015)

To my LOD and ETL: your our leaders so fucking lead us!! I'm tired of TMs not   knowing whats going on or what to do!! Do your fucking job!!!!


----------



## raz23 (Mar 10, 2015)

To that one vendor: thank you for taking my cart and shoving it at the freezer doors and walking off like it was nothing. Sorry it got in your way, but there was plenty of room for you to go around instead of endangering a guests livelihood if they happened to be walking by


----------



## IHeartCarts (Mar 12, 2015)

To the TM that backstocked 20 different belts in the same location,

I hope someone strangles you with them.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 12, 2015)

IHeartCarts said:


> To the TM that backstocked 20 different belts in the same location,
> 
> I hope someone strangles you with them.


I gots room in my walk-in.....and degreaser.....LOTS of degreaser.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Mar 12, 2015)

TTOTM you are a BRAND SOFTLINES TM. You are not an ETL! You are not the LOD! Stop coaching! Stop ordering everyone in the store around! Oh, and one more thing, do some freaking work! I'm sick of you and so is just about everyone else!


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Mar 13, 2015)

TTOTM: Yeah, I hope you enjoyed your little chat with AP. I don't imagine he was at all amused when I told him about the pile of tags I found in the stall at the fitting room that you left unattended while covering my lunch. What were you thinking?! The fitting was slammed when I left and was still busy when I got back!


----------



## evilSF (Mar 13, 2015)

To those pain in the kisser team members.....don't expect me to stay later to help when you're just standing there talking to each other for extended periods of time. I have a family and don't need the money. 

Also, don't ask me to cover your shifts so you can go party, then you have excuses, when I seldom ask for you to cover one of my shifts.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 14, 2015)

TTOTL: I was in HBA (busiest department in our store) by myself last night and I only had a five hour shift. There's no reason to be surprised that I didn't finish the entire zone + reshop. There's usually 2, sometimes 3 people in that department.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Mar 14, 2015)

to those etl's who sit in AP watching the cameras - don't call me to tell me I have blinking lights.. I'm not blind - Do you see anything else going on at the front end besides the blinking lights? - such as - your gstl has gone awol and I am the only one out on the floor on a busy day. 

Somewhere in my memory bank of when I occasionally watched the cameras at another job, you are not allowed to let staff know they are being watched. It has a name, but I don't recall - anyone know what that's called? Though I'm sure at target someone has named it something different then the rest of the retail world.


----------



## tgtguy (Mar 14, 2015)

TTOsrtl- I don't understand you at all...I really don't. I busted my ass all day yesterday  ...you have no idea how much I got done because you were to busy being an ass. You sit there and ride the hell out of those people who work and stand around and talk with those that don't. That new guy you think is so great? He is late almost every morning ( at least 15 min)...then he takes one, single piece of trash and walks it all the way down to the bailer...ONE BOX...oh and then there are his breaks...15 min bbreaks? Oh, not for him they are more like 30. You just let him get by with it...and what makes it worse you just think he is great. Then you have the other guy who tattles  on everyone and is all up your ass. ...he is such a great team member? yet he cant even backstock correctly....yeah, go pull up the detail report and you will see. Oh, that's right someone did pull up the detail report and tried to show you and you blew it off..


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 14, 2015)

TTOGSTL: I'm tired of going to the check lanes every 5 minutes! I understand I'm one of the only few to ever respond, but I feel like I'm being taken advantage of. I have other work to do and I've spent almost have my shift on the register.

To that one team leader: Thank you for stepping in and telling me not to go up. You're someone who actually understands.


Edit: It's not backup I'm angry about. It's specifically being singled out that has me annoyed.


----------



## judgemental (Mar 14, 2015)

TTOTM i asked if you could turn your light on because it was getting busy and you weren't doing anything but standing there "cleaning" your lane. which ended up in me getting coached because i was talking to you while a guest was in my lane.... thanks.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 14, 2015)

PinkZinnia said:


> to those etl's who sit in AP watching the cameras - don't call me to tell me I have blinking lights.. I'm not blind - Do you see anything else going on at the front end besides the blinking lights? - such as - your gstl has gone awol and I am the only one out on the floor on a busy day.
> 
> Somewhere in my memory bank of when I occasionally watched the cameras at another job, you are not allowed to let staff know they are being watched. It has a name, but I don't recall - anyone know what that's called? Though I'm sure at target someone has named it something different then the rest of the retail world.


This never seems to be an issue with spot. Our ap even calls the fitting room to tell them to find something away from the desk to do...


----------



## PinkZinnia (Mar 14, 2015)

When I remember the term, I will let you know. I know it's not allowed


----------



## PinkZinnia (Mar 14, 2015)

To that one etl. Thank you for always being kind and not taking out your frustrations on team members. If you could be cloned, our store would run smoothly. I know you are going to go far in your career - whatever path you take - I'm hoping you will chose one away from target.


----------



## queencat (Mar 14, 2015)

TT Other Cashiers, I'm going to print out 25 copies of the coupon policy and staple it to each and every one of your foreheads. Because every time you blatantly disregard policy the ones who actually KNOW IT (ie me, the gsas/gstls, and maybe 3-5 others) are the ones who get yelled at because X CASHIER DID IT FOR ME LAST TIME CAN I SEE A MANAGER?????


----------



## PinkZinnia (Mar 14, 2015)

@queencat, you still have a coupon policy? Ours went by the wayside a few weeks ago.. We have been told to take anything.


----------



## zoned2deep (Mar 15, 2015)

PinkZinnia said:


> @queencat, you still have a coupon policy? Ours went by the wayside a few weeks ago.. We have been told to take anything.



I've been told to do all kinds of things... I don't even know who to believe anymore. I don't even know who I am anymore...


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 15, 2015)

To that one ETL: It is almost 2pm and past time for me to leave. I have been here just over  7 1/2 hours. I have spent more than five of those hours helping putting up the ad. I have had maybe and an hour and a half to get through 60+ RIGs on my own while also being one of two people on the sales floor to respond to frequent calls for back up. What the hell kind of a question is "Did you scan anything today?"


----------



## queencat (Mar 15, 2015)

PinkZinnia said:


> @queencat, you still have a coupon policy? Ours went by the wayside a few weeks ago.. We have been told to take anything.


We do! And the leads actually care about it! But no one bothered teaching ANY of the cashiers the policy so they just blindly accept everything, i suspect even fakes.


----------



## PullMonkey (Mar 15, 2015)

We actually had to have our cashiers taught not to accept coupons marked for other stores. Is that a thing most Target's actually accept?


----------



## queencat (Mar 15, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> We actually had to have our cashiers taught not to accept coupons marked for other stores. Is that a thing most Target's actually accept?


IIRC if it's a manufacturer coupon that's just got "redeemable at StupidMart' on it we can take it, but if it's branded 'StupidMart Coupon' (like this or how our coupons have Target Coupon in place of manufacturer coupon) it's a no.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 15, 2015)

To my STL: If you complain about my endcaps or the cotton POG not being filled tomorrow, I will slowly beat you to death with a bag of cotton balls.

I pulled roughly four 3-tiers overflowing of endcap product to the floor. It's absolutely full. We have absolutely no more nailpolish in the backroom. I'm going to have the salesfloor full I swear to god I will not have empty shelves


----------



## PullMonkey (Mar 15, 2015)

queencat said:


> IIRC if it's a manufacturer coupon that's just got "redeemable at StupidMart' on it we can take it, but if it's branded 'StupidMart Coupon' (like this or how our coupons have Target Coupon in place of manufacturer coupon) it's a no.


Huh, I guess my store just cracked down on it. If it's got any store logo that isn't ours on it, we don't take it.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 15, 2015)

oath2order said:


> To my STL: If you complain about my endcaps or the cotton POG not being filled tomorrow, I will slowly beat you to death with a bag of cotton balls.


Depending on the size of the bag, that would be a very slow death indeed.....lol


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Mar 15, 2015)

queencat said:


> IIRC if it's a manufacturer coupon that's just got "redeemable at StupidMart' on it we can take it, but if it's branded 'StupidMart Coupon' (like this or how our coupons have Target Coupon in place of manufacturer coupon) it's a no.



The way my GSTLs taught us,

Target Coupon: OK
Manufacturer coupon, no "redeemable at": OK
Manufacturer coupon, "Redeemable At Wegmans": OK
Manufacturer coupon, "Reedemable ONLY at Wegmans": Not OK
Other store coupons: Not OK


----------



## PJ5 (Mar 16, 2015)

Gstls tell me to take my break for crying out loud, half the time your awol or your standing around and dont look at the break sheet and get me. I will wave you over like i usually do but its annoying and i get sidetracked when its busy.  if it's busy for hours tell me anyway, it's retail it's always gonna be busy on weekends, you don't only get breaks on slow days it's everyday.  Im ringing up like im working at costco and i need a few minutes to stop my head from spinning. Thank goodness for compliance because lunch is the only break you'll come to me to take. Only one out of the three gstls is always on the dot, she's great but she usually isnt working when im there. 
Sorry if i come off harsh but this has been going on since i've started and other cashiers tell me they're annoyed with it as well.


----------



## Starry (Mar 16, 2015)

To those new team members:

Welcome aboard. It's alway good to have extra hands. Only time will tell if they drink the Kool Aid or become better and jaded like 90% of the store.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 16, 2015)

To those two team leads: thanks for parking in team parking and making sure I got to my car safely by using the buddy system like we should. Oh wait, you didn't. You parked on the side with the gsa. I could have had any one of a number of problems happen since you didn't even watch me walk to my car. This will be brought up to the stl, who is gentleman enough to chew your ass out.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 16, 2015)

To whomever decided to change the packaging for curtains: Kindly go engage in sexual relations with yourself.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 16, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> To whomever decided to change the packaging for curtains: Kindly go engage in sexual relations with yourself.


I haven't seen this yet. It can't be as bad as the new packaging for Up & Up dish soap (it's impossible to scan).


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 16, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> I haven't seen this yet. It can't be as bad as the new packaging for Up & Up dish soap (it's impossible to scan).



Instead of half-boxes, the packaging now consists of two cardboard panels (front and back) tied together with strips of fabric. It's like the packaging for the throw blankets (the ones in the same aisle as toss pillows and slipcovers) but smaller. We only have a handful of the new ones on the sales floor, but I'm picturing endcaps full of re-packaged curtains within a few weeks.

And yeah, that soap is just stupid. I've only had trouble scanning one kind, but of course a guest had like 10 of that kind when I was back-up cashing.


----------



## Redlined (Mar 16, 2015)

to K1 or not to K1? Get a good survey because guest is happy they got overage, or follow policy and risk survey?


----------



## signingminion (Mar 17, 2015)

Redlined said:


> to K1 or not to K1? Get a good survey because guest is happy they got overage, or follow policy and risk survey?


Policy is to k1


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 17, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Instead of half-boxes, the packaging now consists of two cardboard panels (front and back) tied together with strips of fabric. It's like the packaging for the throw blankets (the ones in the same aisle as toss pillows and slipcovers) but smaller. We only have a handful of the new ones on the sales floor, but I'm picturing endcaps full of re-packaged curtains within a few weeks.
> 
> And yeah, that soap is just stupid. I've only had trouble scanning one kind, but of course a guest had like 10 of that kind when I was back-up cashing.


Oh god, I'm not looking forward to that. The packaging was already bad enough before with the hooks breaking off.

And the soap barcodes don't work for the blue and green ones. At least the DPCI is printed on.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 17, 2015)

To those Hardlines team members: You had one job. The entire Hardlines team was supposed to go to toys to complete reshop, then we were supposed to go to HBA and do the reshop there. All of you helped out with toys reshop, which only took 10 minutes and I appreciate that, but only me and one other person went to HBA to do reshop there. It took a lot longer to do HBA reshop because me and one other person were left all alone, and a lot of it went undone.

So the next time anyone asks me for any favors in Hardlines, I'm going to think twice about it.


----------



## Redlined (Mar 18, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Policy is to k1



What!? Not at my Target. We are supposed to adjust.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 18, 2015)

Redlined said:


> What!? Not at my Target. We are supposed to adjust.


This is from workbench. Taken in December, but still valid.


----------



## Redlined (Mar 18, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> This is from workbench. Taken in December, but still valid.



OMG! Thanks! At least i'll have a good defense if i get coached now!!


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Mar 18, 2015)

Good to know.  I'd been writing in the value and adjusting the coupon total this whole time.


----------



## LadyCynide (Mar 18, 2015)

TTOTM: WHY are all my cosmetics in the backroom put away wrong? If two things have different DPCIs, they get put away as two different things. They don't get put under one item. Also, don't slap a location sticker on a random box.


----------



## tgtguy (Mar 18, 2015)

ttotm- You are a flow team member and you bust your ass every day you come in. You are quiet, you don't brag on yourself or kiss ass ...I wish we had more flow team members like you. Thank you for all you do !


----------



## queencat (Mar 18, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> This is from workbench. Taken in December, but still valid.



Oh god, please don't tell the coupon scammers here. They come in with probably fake $x off any stupidproduct and get mad and go to another cashier when I tell them I have to reduce it (because that's what I learned from the target.com coupon policy, because FUCK letting cashiers know anything about their jobs ever!)


----------



## Kartman (Mar 18, 2015)

All you need is love!


----------



## signingminion (Mar 18, 2015)

queencat said:


> Oh god, please don't tell the coupon scammers here. They come in with probably fake $x off any stupidproduct and get mad and go to another cashier when I tell them I have to reduce it (because that's what I learned from the target.com coupon policy, because FUCK letting cashiers know anything about their jobs ever!)


If it's fake they allow us to deny it. Especially high value, but be Bold said take it...I coupon enough they don't question what I accept/deny. And they don't contradict me in front of a guest.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

To team members usually flow, deli, bakery, and produce team members, please don't knock off backroom locations in the coolers and freezers.  That is extremely rude.  It's even worse when you knock it off and the backroom location disappears.  I know most of the time it's an accident but still just watch where you are going.  I have to go print off the location because of what you did.  I sadly trusted the printer in receiving but of course the ink is almost out so I had to print it off on the FF printer.  Just more work for me and very frustrating since I'm busting my hairy ass trying to get the 4pm caf batches done so I can take my lunch.  Please don't make my job more difficult.


----------



## queencat (Mar 18, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> If it's fake they allow us to deny it. Especially high value, but be Bold said take it...I coupon enough they don't question what I accept/deny. And they don't contradict me in front of a guest.


Last time they came through there were $2 off any Glade, $2 off any Windex, and $1 off any Vitamin water, and of course all the products they had were <$1. I went home and I looked online and could not find the Glade or Windex online even though they were printouts, but I also could not find anything pointing to them being fake either. I did find the Vitaminwater but it was $1/1 for Walgreens only. It was either a good, undetectable fake (I didn't get a chance to look at them closely) or a really lucky find. 

I coupon casually and follow enough coupon blogs I know most of the good ones that go around, and I know it's not unusual to have 4, 8, or even 12 of the same printed coupons. I have no issue with ethical couponing (ie NOT BREAKING THE LAW) but the scammers ruin it for everyone.


----------



## TargetMitchell (Mar 19, 2015)

queencat said:


> Last time they came through there were $2 off any Glade, $2 off any Windex, and $1 off any Vitamin water, and of course all the products they had were <$1. I went home and I looked online and could not find the Glade or Windex online even though they were printouts, but I also could not find anything pointing to them being fake either.



I had a bunch of those Windex and Glade coupons too. They came from the RightAtHome website, which is owned by SC Johnson, so they are legitimate. It's been a long time since I've seen coupons that good for Windex and Glade though!

Completely agree that the scammers ruin it for everyone. People are constantly bitching in Facebook groups about policies becoming more strict and/or coupon values going down. There is so much coupon fraud out there.


----------



## asidius (Mar 19, 2015)

To our flow team:  start cleaning up your mess.  Why did you put a bale and 2 cages full of unflattened cardboard on the line?  That's extra things I have to move/do to set the line for you.   You also lead our store in compliance violations with 20 something. . Get your act together


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Mar 19, 2015)

To Most Every TM In The Store (with the exception of Electronics and TL+ and a few all-around quality TMs): We have merch protect for a reason. Use it! And for the love of God don't half ass it. I'm (and the rest of Electronics are) sick of going through Electronics and finding spiderwraps that I can just peel off, and spiderwraps not locked all the way, and blurays not cased just hidden behind ones that are. If you take a video game out of the cases to give to a guest, it goes into a clamshell and THEN you give it to the guest. This has been discussed at countless huddles. Also, if a peg is a locking peg, or a locked cabinet, those are supposed to stay locked, ALL THE TIME. I'm talking to you, Mystery TM That Left BOTH Beats Cabinets Unlocked.


----------



## babytrees (Mar 19, 2015)

To those team members leaving-a)I haven't seen an exodus like this in a couple of years (and this is the good store) b) thanks to those of you who are working out the full 2 weeks. 

to the management...not my fault you coded me wrong when I came out but kudos to most of you for getting me back pay.

on a similar note..why are the majority of HRETL's nincompoops?


----------



## IHeartCarts (Mar 21, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> To team members usually flow, deli, bakery, and produce team members, please don't knock off backroom locations in the coolers and freezers.  That is extremely rude.  It's even worse when you knock it off and the backroom location disappears.  I know most of the time it's an accident but still just watch where you are going.  I have to go print off the location because of what you did.  I sadly trusted the printer in receiving but of course the ink is almost out so I had to print it off on the FF printer.  Just more work for me and very frustrating since I'm busting my hairy ass trying to get the 4pm caf batches done so I can take my lunch.  Please don't make my job more difficult.



I was in the freezer once and someone changed A04 to A40. I was not amused.


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 21, 2015)

TTOTM: You have been at Target, on flow, for less than 6 months. We had a 2600 piece truck and you were appalled because my tl put a different tm on the line in your usual position. Think what you want, but saying out loud that you should be on the line cause the truck was soooo big and the other tm couldn't handle it, just shows what a dick most of us know you are! He's been here longer than you, and does better than you. His pallets don't have stuff going to other depts because he pays attention. AND I made sure I told him so when you would here me. AND you are a pompous ass. I can't stand the sight of you.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 21, 2015)

To that one TL that says, "You are SO lucky. Starbucks is SO easy!" You try walking with Steritech, the DTL, and a Starbucks DM and tell me how easy it is. (Especially when your DM and ETL are constantly at odds-being caught in the middle is tough.) Also, doing Walk the Vibe is enough fun when you are coverage half the time, along with the Store Operations Assesssments. Ugh.  We all have thankless jobs, but please don't say mine is easy. Please keep in mind, there are no easy jobs at Target, especially with all the payroll cuts.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 21, 2015)

Sickofspot said:


> To that one TL that says, "You are SO lucky. Starbucks is SO easy!" You try walking with Steritech, the DTL, and a Starbucks DM and tell me how easy it is. (Especially when your DM and ETL are constantly at odds-being caught in the middle is tough.) Also, doing Walk the Vibe is enough fun when you are coverage half the time, along with the Store Operations Assesssments. Ugh.  We all have thankless jobs, but please don't say mine is easy. Please keep in mind, there are no easy jobs at Target, especially with all the payroll cuts.


The folks at Starbucks are my best friends. I will help you out when I can. I know where you keep stuff in the back room. I will get it for you. Don't me ask to make anything, I can't do it.


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 21, 2015)

TTOTM Actually 3 sf tm's. Reshop at fitting room was very light today. One of you took men's reshop. The other 2 did the other cart together. Maybe 10 to 15 bras and a few shirts. You took your sweet ass time all the while never shutting up about your boyfriend or husband. When you were done the 3 of you were chatting at the fr. Does the word zone mean anything to you. It has happened in the past, once that I can remember a sf tm wanted more hrs and wanted to push truck. Her work pace was way too slow for flow. Never saw her on truck again. I'm sorry to all the flow haters on here, but IMO we are held to a higher standard as far as timelines go. I love it and wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 21, 2015)

Sickofspot said:


> To that one TL that says, "You are SO lucky. Starbucks is SO easy!" You try walking with Steritech, the DTL, and a Starbucks DM and tell me how easy it is. (Especially when your DM and ETL are constantly at odds-being caught in the middle is tough.) Also, doing Walk the Vibe is enough fun when you are coverage half the time, along with the Store Operations Assesssments. Ugh.  We all have thankless jobs, but please don't say mine is easy. Please keep in mind, there are no easy jobs at Target, especially with all the payroll cuts.




Just put that TL in front of the machine and start handing them cups with drinks different marked on them.
I want to see how well they make my Breve Mocha with two extra shots, no whipped cream, and please pull those shots tight not long. Thanks.

A nice long line of tweens, soccer moms, foodies and caffeine addicts should break them in no time.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 21, 2015)

^Thanks, @Hardlinesmaster and @commiecorvus. You guys are the bomb! Nice to be understood! 
Most of the SBTLs in my district feel  isolated and unappreciated. At least we can vent to each other.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 21, 2015)

Sickofspot said:


> ^Thanks, @Hardlinesmaster and @commiecorvus. You guys are the bomb! Nice to be understood!
> Most of the SBTLs in my district feel  isolated and unappreciated. At least we can vent to each other.


@redeye58 has taught us well.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 21, 2015)

To my store's flow: Thank you for contributing the most to the 900-hours-over payroll at my store. We are 4am store why the fuck are you still here at 2pm


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 21, 2015)

Sickofspot said:


> To that one TL that says, "You are SO lucky. Starbucks is SO easy!" You try walking with Steritech, the DTL, and a Starbucks DM and tell me how easy it is. (Especially when your DM and ETL are constantly at odds-being caught in the middle is tough.) Also, doing Walk the Vibe is enough fun when you are coverage half the time, along with the Store Operations Assesssments. Ugh.  We all have thankless jobs, but please don't say mine is easy. Please keep in mind, there are no easy jobs at Target, especially with all the payroll cuts.


My counter would have them on their knees screaming to escape.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 21, 2015)

To that one ETL....good luck at your new store. I would say I won't miss you....but if your replacement is still pissed off at me from last summer, I will definitely miss you! We'll see what way it goes next time I work!


----------



## signingminion (Mar 21, 2015)

Sickofspot said:


> To that one TL that says, "You are SO lucky. Starbucks is SO easy!" You try walking with Steritech, the DTL, and a Starbucks DM and tell me how easy it is. (Especially when your DM and ETL are constantly at odds-being caught in the middle is tough.) Also, doing Walk the Vibe is enough fun when you are coverage half the time, along with the Store Operations Assesssments. Ugh.  We all have thankless jobs, but please don't say mine is easy. Please keep in mind, there are no easy jobs at Target, especially with all the payroll cuts.


Hahaha. I love my sbtl. I support them every chance I can, and then some. Anything that requires ordering, juggling dates and judging sales is thankless and a real pita.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 22, 2015)

^I wish everyone had that mentality. I try to be global and help others, but no one ever has time or care to help me. I highly believe in the all for one and one for all strategy. I know, a litlle cheesy, but Target used to run this way. It was once a great place to work.


----------



## Westcoast7 (Mar 22, 2015)

To that one SL girl closing the store during seasonal christmas time.... how dare you and 3 others stand chatting about god knows what, and I see you pick up a shirt that is folded, and refold it. as I am taking 2 carts of toys/g/seasonal


----------



## tgtguy (Mar 22, 2015)

ttoetl log=I am not sure if you realize this or not but you are the srtl over flows boss. You act like you are scared of him and YOU are letting him get away with some shady shit. You are not perfect either, You are guilty of treating people like crap as well...but there are days where I see a softer side of you ...so maybe there is hope for you. However, be a leader and put your foot down and quit letting that srtl get away with shit. I assure you he will turn on you the first chance he gets.


----------



## Bullselle (Mar 22, 2015)

TTOETL: Jesus Christ. You do realize I'm not the only one in softlines, right? Maybe you and the GSA need to take a look at the grid, because you had me running around like a headless chicken for my entire shift. You gave me an area, but you're giving me no time whatsoever to actually work on it.
Zone an area in softlines? Got it. Stop zoning that area so I can zone a completely different area? Got it. Help a guest in a third area? Sure, no problem. Then literally every time the GSA called for backup, my name was mentioned. Every fucking time. Go up for backup 5 times? Yes, no problem. Cover a cashier's break? Sure. Cover a cashier's lunch? WHY THE FUCK NOT?! What, did you think I was busy??? Besides, who else would do it? A cashier? No, please, leave it to me.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 23, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> To Most Every TM In The Store (with the exception of Electronics and TL+ and a few all-around quality TMs): We have merch protect for a reason. Use it! And for the love of God don't half ass it. I'm (and the rest of Electronics are) sick of going through Electronics and finding spiderwraps that I can just peel off, and spiderwraps not locked all the way, and blurays not cased just hidden behind ones that are. If you take a video game out of the cases to give to a guest, it goes into a clamshell and THEN you give it to the guest. This has been discussed at countless huddles. Also, if a peg is a locking peg, or a locked cabinet, those are supposed to stay locked, ALL THE TIME. I'm talking to you, Mystery TM That Left BOTH Beats Cabinets Unlocked.


I would choke them with a spiderwrap. Shortage is everyone's problem


----------



## sher (Mar 23, 2015)

Dev said:


> To that one SL girl closing the store during seasonal christmas time.... how dare you and 3 others stand chatting about god knows what, and I see you pick up a shirt that is folded, and refold it. as I am taking 2 carts of toys/g/seasonal



Lol.. There were a few days during seasonal at my store where we had 95 SL team members and our areas were just slooooow. My zone was so perfect through parts of 4th q. I did get stuck handling a lot of hl phone guests, though, so we (in my store) were even in the end of it all.


To like everyone in my store "today," I didn't expect anyone to notice me missing and I wouldn't have cared if you didn't notice, but I felt the comradery and such. The warm fuzzy feelings are mutual.


----------



## PureZero (Mar 24, 2015)

TTOTM - You really just need to *STOP* saying things that have never done or said to you.
You're an a**kisser and it doesn't work with me. I don't like people like you and you're going to get caught tangled in your own web of lies.
If you don't know something, *ASK*. Stop blaming other people for your actions and then be all nicety nice to them to their face.
Own up to your errors, be a grown-up and quit finding people to 'be on your side'.

ARRRGGG!!!! It bothers me.


----------



## PullMonkey (Mar 24, 2015)

TTOTM: (Err, the bloody salesfloor team, actually)

I don't know who is doing it, and it may be rare, but bloody hell there are a lot of mistakes when it comes to pushes/signing/zoning that is getting ridiculous.

Sale signs still up 1+ weeks past their expiration*
Items clearly zoned/placed in the wrong spot, leading to massive price differences (Godiva chocolates are not 69 cents a box, I promise)
Clearance stickers on the wrong items. Seriously, this pink storage tub is not a wall canvas, nor is it on clearance for $4.69 when it's like, $2 normally.
I realize it's not all the salesfloor's fault, and some of them are fucking awesome people, but still...

*This one I kind of get. I've done ad-setup, and we usually don't have enough people to do it all. Buuuut that being said, the sign for the free $5 gift-card for personal care products is still up. :|


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 24, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> (Godiva chocolates are not 69 cents a box, I promise)


Aw, man.......


----------



## iVibe (Mar 24, 2015)

To that one team member: don't order me to help you with something, like opening a spider wrap. You've been at Target for a few months now. I tried to show you how to open it yourself, instructing you carefully step by step like I was taught. I am a team trainer after all-but no. You had to turn mean when you've been candy sweet all day. It scares me, and I think you were hiding something.

Don't ever treat me that way again.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Mar 25, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> This is from workbench. Taken in December, but still valid.


Shhhhhhhhhh! I think that is supposed to be a secret.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Mar 25, 2015)

TTOTM OMG! You have got to be the laziest person I think I've ever met! How do you get away with doing nothing every day? All you do is walk around and talk to everyone while you boss everyone else around. Do you even listen to yourself? "I'm just goofing off today." lol
"I'm not going to bother to do this the right way." lol
"I'm not doing  that." lol
No one else thinks it's funny!
I don't know what makes it worse, when you don't do anything or when you do things so halfway so they have to be redone.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Mar 25, 2015)

TTOTM - Where are you going to be in 18 mo when the STL is gone? Your pouty lip to get the schedule changed each week to suit you  isn't going to work once he is gone - and no matter what you believe, he only likes working with you because he likes to look at you - believe me IT IS NOT because of your work ethics - you suck at your job. 
Oh yeah, and I don't think you two texting each other is appropriate, probably against Target rules...Stop bragging about it, no one cares. Not many like you - and damn, no one really cares for the condescending STL either...wait, maybe you two do deserve each other.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 25, 2015)

To that one ETL: I'm the only person in hardlines who's actually responding to anything, and I've spent more than half of my shift back-up cashing, doing carry-outs, or covering electronics. Do you honestly expect me to get the entire seasonal(!) department zoned and re-shopped?

To that one TM: The fact that one of the TLs asked you to push clearance doesn't mean you don't have to respond to things on the walkie. If you're in A, I'm not running from the back corner of the store to do a price check in cosmetics when you're right there.


----------



## PullMonkey (Mar 25, 2015)

TTOGSA: Are change requests that fucking hard? Every other GSA checks every-so-often. You don't. Even when I told you straight up I was _out_ of pennies, you told me you'd get to it then got right back to chatting/going on break/doing fuck all.

(Yes, I know I could've just switched lanes, but seriously.)


----------



## thetargetman (Mar 26, 2015)

to my fellow cashier... please I do not need to hear about your personal problems it makes me VERY uncomfortable and last patty's day I didn't need you to tell me you had on green panties...ugh


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 26, 2015)

thetargetman said:


> to my fellow cashier... please I do not need to hear about your personal problems it makes me VERY uncomfortable and last patty's day I didn't need you to tell me you had on green panties...ugh




Is she single?
If so, and even if she isn't, there's a good chance this is her version of flirting with you and you're missing it completely big boy.


----------



## thetargetman (Mar 26, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> Is she single?
> If so, and even if she isn't, there's a good chance this is her version of flirting with you and you're missing it completely big boy.


I suppose that is possible.


----------



## tgtguy (Mar 26, 2015)

ttotl- I have come to realize that I have given you


thetargetman said:


> to my fellow cashier... please I do not need to hear about your personal problems it makes me VERY uncomfortable and last patty's day I didn't need you to tell me you had on green panties...ugh


you cant go wrong with green panties!!


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 26, 2015)

TTOTM: Don't put my unsorted reshop in your reshop cart without running it by me first. I was separating unsorted reshop and damages, but you thought it was a good idea to take everything and mix it in one cart.


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 26, 2015)

To anyone who tried to greet me today: sorry about the blank stare and mumbled acknowledgment (if any). It has been a long week.

To that one TM: There is a store full of endcaps to fill. There are labels to make. You have no hip printer. What do you do? Hint: it should involve the backroom printer and the stacks of label paper kept right next to it. Don't worry, I'll spend my last half hour double-checking your work and trying to fix what I could after you've left. You're welcome.

To leadership: Great choice in potential future team lead.


----------



## PullMonkey (Mar 26, 2015)

TTOTM:

...

I have no words. I like you, I really do, but...
I don't care what the LODs say. You went with what the guest said and applied their stack of coupons to every, single, item. If it denied it for whatever reason, you did it by hand.
You took over $150 off their transaction, and that was only the one I was watching. THERE WERE MULTIPLE, JUST LIKE THIS!

There's VIBE, and then there's this bullshit.

I don't know if I should be yelling at you, or management. This is fucking ridiculous.

_Also, I've been told never to do this by our GSAs, so..._


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Mar 27, 2015)

To the TMs that got coached. You brought it on yourselves. So many of us are tired of your shenanigans. I know who went to the leaders about all of you. They don't know the half of it. I hope you guys take this seriously and start doing your jobs.


----------



## sher (Mar 27, 2015)

To that stl, I see you pushing that caf and zoning those aisles! Way to put in that work! (I'm actually not being sarcastic for once lol)


----------



## Starry (Mar 27, 2015)

To those couple of ETLs:

Seriously? You really think anyone on the sales floor believes this "we give team members _*less*_ than what they can handle" crap? That somehow what TMs are given on a daily basis isn't ridiculous and more often times than not can't be finished fully or correctly if rushed? It must be nice to think that the workloads are reasonable when what you mostly do is talk about what you want for lunch or hang out in your ivory towers...er, offices. 

I still maintain the theory that if the sales floor workloads (or hell, _any_ department's workload) had to be worked on by solely ETLs, Target would crash and burn within a year tops.


----------



## tgtguy (Mar 27, 2015)

ttotm- You are just like the rest of us...stop standing around talking and get to work.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 27, 2015)

To that one ETL: That was really awesome of you to tell the STL that you can't do the walk because you were busy. We need more leaders like you, who are more concerned about getting important work done as opposed to walking around the store complaining about everything.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 27, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Aw, man.......



If I saw that, depending on which Godivas it was, I would take numerous pictures of the area so I could prove that they were pushed wrong and buy them all. Godiva truffles for 69 cents? Ayyyyy


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 27, 2015)

oath2order said:


> If I saw that, depending on which Godivas it was, I would take numerous pictures of the area so I could prove that they were pushed wrong and buy them all. Godiva truffles for 69 cents? Ayyyyy


One time my LOD wanted to stock the paper towels aisle so it looked full, no matter if the labels were correct or not. He didn't even bother to print new labels. I needed paper towels anyway, so I took advantage.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 27, 2015)

oath2order said:


> If I saw that, depending on which Godivas it was, I would take numerous pictures of the area so I could prove that they were pushed wrong and buy them all. Godiva truffles for 69 cents? Ayyyyy


I do this to the other spot near me all the time. Clearance sheets only 30 percent with multiple 70 percent signs, double pack of giant pb jars for the price of Doritos, case of coke in glass bottles for the price of a 2ltr...

...not at our store though. They would never change it unless it wasn't my area and not a big difference.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 27, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> One time my LOD wanted to stock the paper towels aisle so it looked full, no matter if the labels were correct or not. He didn't even bother to print new labels. I needed paper towels anyway, so I took advantage.



Get some of the high quality ones lol


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 28, 2015)

To that one employee at corporate who decided to change the egg cartons from styrofoam to cardboard: I applaud you.


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 28, 2015)

TTOTM: You're doing a lot better than my last trainee. Hope it lasts.

TTOTM: If you don't want to work all day, that's fine. Just please, stop handing your instocks hours off to whatever half-trained coworker will take it the day of. I don't have the time to babysit them or check their work. Change your availability already or deal with it because I am ready to raise hell about this.

To leadership: Again, you really know how to pick them.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 28, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOTM: Don't put my unsorted reshop in your reshop cart without running it by me first. I was separating unsorted reshop and damages, but you thought it was a good idea to take everything and mix it in one cart.



Service desk does this to me all the time. I'll be over there sorting my re-shop and defecting things, and GSTL calls for back-up. I go over to cash for 5-10 min and when I get back, my cart is gone and all my items were carelessly tossed into the re-shop carts. Drives me out of my freaking mind.



dannyy315 said:


> To that one employee at corporate who decided to change the egg cartons from styrofoam to cardboard: I applaud you.



I'm glad they switched back to those cartons. The styrofoam ones drove me crazy as a cashier, especially approaching Easter.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 28, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Service desk does this to me all the time. I'll be over there sorting my re-shop and defecting things, and GSTL calls for back-up. I go over to cash for 5-10 min and when I get back, my cart is gone and all my items were carelessly tossed into the re-shop carts. Drives me out of my freaking mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad they switched back to those cartons. The styrofoam ones drove me crazy as a cashier, especially approaching Easter.



It's also good for environmental reasons. But yes, they're easier to bag.


----------



## RedMan (Mar 28, 2015)

and the styrofoam ones would never scan  Had to type in the UPC.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 28, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> Is she single?
> If so, and even if she isn't, there's a good chance this is her version of flirting with you and you're missing it completely big boy.



But that's so unprofessional! Why would she do that?


----------



## signingminion (Mar 28, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To that one employee at corporate who decided to change the egg cartons from styrofoam to cardboard: I applaud you.


There was an issue at the plant that makes these...fire maybe? They had to switch back to Styrofoam until it was fixed, but it was says to be a year or longer.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 28, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> But that's so unprofessional! Why would she do that?




Hey, you don't know thetargetman could be the kind of studbull who makes a women just have to say something, you never know.


Oh, you were being sarcastic.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 29, 2015)

To that one team member: Thank you for always being flexible with changing my schedule. Sometimes life throws things in the way and no one is available for a swap shift. Most leaders don't recognize that.


----------



## LadyCynide (Mar 29, 2015)

TTOGSA: When I asked you for help because a Wrong Price adjustment was giving me a hard time, you literally said, "You can't change the price of something after. You'd have to return it and rebuy it." Um. No. I just did it a second ago on another purchase. This is WHY there is a Wrong Price option. So you can fix that exact mistake. How are you a GSA?????


----------



## signingminion (Mar 29, 2015)

Ttotm: after your tl and etl ask you to do something specific, you probably ought to do it. Not make it obvious you half assed it. Here comes the bus.....I threw you under it so hard.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 29, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> TTOGSA: When I asked you for help because a Wrong Price adjustment was giving me a hard time, you literally said, "You can't change the price of something after. You'd have to return it and rebuy it." Um. No. I just did it a second ago on another purchase. This is WHY there is a Wrong Price option. So you can fix that exact mistake. How are you a GSA?????



Lol my ETL-GE didn't know how to print a rain check until I showed her yesterday.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 29, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Lol my ETL-GE didn't know how to print a rain check until I showed her yesterday.


Why are these people in management...?


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 30, 2015)

RunForACallBox said:


> Why are these people in management...?




Low expectations?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

To the human being or demon spawn that is responsible for designing RF apps, you suck.  Your laziness and stupidity have made my job in the backroom way more difficult than it needs to be.  Any time, someone back stocks something or a large amount of product, I get to pull it the next hour.  I get to waste 10 minutes pulling 29 DPCI in produce for the 3pm CAF batches because of your stupidity.  This is your fault and you suck.  When I picture what you look like, I visualize the fat guy playing the perv game in Gamer that is rubbing honey on his fat gut in his scooter. 

What you have done makes Colin Farrell do this


----------



## Flabbergasted (Mar 30, 2015)

To the STL: You are the bane of my existence. That is all.


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 30, 2015)

RunForACallBox said:


> Why are these people in management...?


Those who can, do. Those who can't, lead.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Lol my ETL-GE didn't know how to print a rain check until I showed her yesterday.



Aren't we not supposed to do rain checks?


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 31, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Aren't we not supposed to do rain checks?


Instocks do not do the pads anymore. But we still do print rainchecks upon guest request ,and to do substitutions.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Mar 31, 2015)

TTOTM: I don't know who you are. I don't know what you do. What I do know is you put a red-tagged cart back in the cart well for guests to use. I had a guest scream at me because her child fell and hurt itself off the broken child seat, which, as you recall, was why the cart was red tagged. I don't know why you did this, but if you do it again, I will find you, and I will perform some "neurological system maintenance" with an S3 key.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

masterofalltrades said:


> Instocks do not do the pads anymore. But we still do print rainchecks upon guest request ,and to do substitutions.



O.

I thought they got rid of them all together. Oh well


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 31, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> TTOTM: I don't know who you are. I don't know what you do. What I do know is you put a red-tagged cart back in the cart well for guests to use. I had a guest scream at me because her child fell and hurt itself off the broken child seat, which, as you recall, was why the cart was red tagged. I don't know why you did this, but if you do it again, I will find you, and I will perform some "neurological system maintenance" with an S3 key.



That sounds like the kind of thing they review footage for and find the culprit.


----------



## tgtguy (Mar 31, 2015)

ttostl- You, yes you...did some actual physical labor the other day. I was both shocked and amazed at the sight. I am pretty sure it wont happen again anytime soon...so I will cherish the memory forever. ttetl- I am so tired of you saying " well, you have more than enough time to get xxx done"  then you add ten more things to the list...STOP IT!   If it can be done so easily...lets see you do it ...


----------



## griezmanns (Mar 31, 2015)

TTOTM: I honestly don't know how you got your job. You seem so very scatterbrained and always seem to be doing *something* else (possibly/probably twiddling your thumbs in the break room for the most part, but maybe once you were actually busy) so you can't help out when someone needs you. Maybe, just maybe, you could help out the cashiers who are still new here, and actually respond to their needs instead of just staring at them when they ask for help? Thanks.

P.S. Repeated requests from multiple cashiers about change being needed going unanswered is really rude...


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 31, 2015)

oath2order said:


> O.
> 
> I thought they got rid of them all together. Oh well



9801 + DPCI still works. That's why we had those sticky notes when the rain check pads were discontinued.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 31, 2015)

TTOGSTL: Stop being such a smartass over the walkie. No one has time for your sarcastic remarks. If you want people to take you seriously, treat your other team members with respect.

And stop yelling over the walkie. You're making my ears bleed.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 1, 2015)

Ttotm: how did the bus feel today? Threw you under it again. You better get used to it, step up your game, or gtfo.


----------



## Interrobang (Apr 1, 2015)

TTOTM: Hey, thanks for pulling your weight at night and not having the LOD ask you to back up and answer calls for your area over the walkie! I backed up most of the night, but hey-- it's not like I had anything to do, right? Thanks for also wandering away from your zone to chit chat with your friend on the other side of the store! We accomplished so much in hardlines during close! I can always rely on you to do your job!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 1, 2015)

Dearest team member: Thank you so much for not calling me about the weird smelly guy walking around with one of our bicycles until after he walked out the mall exit with it. Especially since two different guests told you about him five minutes prior to that. It's not like I wanted to prevent a guy from walking out with $500 worth of merchandise or anything.


----------



## RedMan (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh, Team Member.  I know you don't like me because I consistently expect you to do your job.  However, "Hey, I heard you got fired," is not an appropriate topic of discussion.  Dumbass, if I'd gotten fired, I wouldn't be walking around with keys, a walkie and a myDevice, would I?  Now, go.  Really, go.  Do your job, leave me alone and quit trash talking about everybody, including me.


----------



## Bullselle (Apr 1, 2015)

TTOETL: I gave you the "help me" eyes when a guest was being creepy and making me uncomfortable, and you just ignored me. You were definitely close enough to hear everything he was saying, but you just continued to focus intently on the clipboard in your hand until he left.
I always knew you were impersonal with TMs so I guess I shouldn't be surprised. You're very short in communication, walk past TMs without acknowledging them, say personal information to people over channel 1 and sometimes flat out ignore people's requests for help on the walkie. When it comes to getting work done, you try your best to stay on top of things. But when the issue requires you to empathize, you don't put in any effort.


----------



## AdItemOnly (Apr 1, 2015)

TTO-DTL: dont give me shit about an aisle I didnt set!!!


----------



## hipturd (Apr 1, 2015)

TTOTL I'm really pissed that you made it my fault that you can't do your job. I'm not here to babysit people. I did what I was supposed to do and you fucked up not me.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 1, 2015)

TTOTM: You kicked ass today! And thank you for actually knowing what you're doing.

I can't remember the last time I was able to get all of the "due today" orders done before 1pm. And to top it off, you kept going and made a significant dent into tomorrow's orders (will make my morning a lot easier).

The ETL and TL took notice, so hopefully they will pair us up more often.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Apr 3, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> Those who can, do. Those who can't, lead.



To quote a former TL, upon being asked by one of her TMs why she chose management at Target and why that's her desired career in life,

"Because people need to be managed."


----------



## Starry (Apr 3, 2015)

To that one TM:

Thank you so much for helping me with CAF pulls. With as much as the sales floor was being called up to the check lanes, you really did help out with getting them done on time.


----------



## RedMan (Apr 3, 2015)

Dear Front End Team, where was the guy who was handing out crazy pills today?  I've never seen so much drama + stupidity + weirdness in one workcenter in one morning.  I'm afraid for the afternoon.

I really hate calling people stupid, but OMG sometimes there's not a better description.

OK, I have to give some details before I go back to work.

TM (female) screams at TM (male) for breaking up with her.  Turns out that he broke up with her to date the back room guy.  Yes, I said that.  So did she, in front of about 12 guests.

No, you do not chase the guest out the door because she "forgot" to pay and leave your other guests in line.  How many things are wrong with this sentence, AP?

OK, I get that you don't like working the sales floor, but that doesn't mean that you can just camp out at Guest Service.  Go to work.  Now.  Stop talking to Service Desk TM while he is trying to help guests.

Yes, I asked you to help with a back up on the lane. "No" is not an appropriate answer.  On the second request, you said, "I said no - I meant it," is really not appropriate.  Walking away, leaving me and guests standing there slackjawed made for an awkward moment.

Answering your phone on the checklanes and then walking away to chat while you have guests in your lane is never OK.

TM comes to checklanes from sales floor, butts in front of a guest and says to cashier, "Don't ever talk about me again.  Not to anyone.  Ever."  Another awkward moment.

OK, lunch is over and I'm back at it.   Wheeeee!


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 3, 2015)

TTOTM: Stop filling empty spaces with random merchandise and learn the concept of backstocking.


----------



## IndyTM12 (Apr 4, 2015)

Flabbergasted said:


> To the STL: You are the bane of my existence. That is all.



This times 1000


----------



## iVibe (Apr 4, 2015)

To that one TM:
No I didn't see that your register didn't have a phone, and that's why you asked me to call an operator to get the GSA. When I asked why and what was wrong with yours, you could've told me nicely instead of saying "it's common sense." I told you off because I'm sick of your sarcasm, negative attitude and bullshit, and I don't let anyone treat me that way. Much less someone of the same position. Life is what you  make of it and if you hate the job so much you can leave. You never work hard despite being at target four years. I've been here almost one year and work just as hard as my first day.


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 4, 2015)

TTOTM : You have the worst time-management and multi-tasking skills I have ever seen. But, you want to give me advice on how to run my department? It is so hard to not throw hot coffee in your face!


----------



## Top Dollar (Apr 4, 2015)

TTOETL: Thank you for motivating me to apply to six other jobs tonight. Your complete lack of leadership ability and disregard for your subordinates has really inspired me to want to never have to work with you again.

TTOTM: Thank you for sticking your nose into someone else's business and deciding it was your place to do something about it. I bet you got a gold star from the LOD. I bet your nosey little nose was covered in shit.


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 4, 2015)

Top Dollar said:


> TTOETL: Thank you for motivating me to apply to six other jobs tonight. Your complete lack of leadership ability and disregard for your subordinates has really inspired me to want to never have to work with you again.
> 
> TTOTM: Thank you for sticking your nose into someone else's business and deciding it was your place to do something about it. I bet you got a gold star from the LOD. I bet your nosey little nose was covered in shit.


I understand this completely. You might work at my store. Lol.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 4, 2015)

...or MY store....


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 5, 2015)

Or at my store.


----------



## hipturd (Apr 5, 2015)

How many of us have felt this way at one point or another?


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 5, 2015)

^ I do-all the time! It is so hard to be nice to some of the other TLs and TMs. And, don't even get me started on the ETLs...


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 9, 2015)

TTOTM: Please shut the hell up about how everyone else on my team sucks. I find it funny how your work ethics and sense of urgency are way worse than that of your peers'. Stop going to the ETLs and braggimg about how great you are and how much you feel they suck. I literally have to restrain your peers from tearing your hair out.


----------



## PullMonkey (Apr 9, 2015)

TTOTM: I don't know who you are, but allow me to teach you how the re-shop carts work. There's one for each section (or two combined sections in some cases). They're marked with handy stickers that say exactly what goes in the cart.

The cart I grabbed in the attempt to do some quick re-shop was the E block cart. E is toys.

What did I find in the cart?

Bloody _everything! _I found things from A, B, C, D, E (gasp), F, One Spot, and the bloody CHECKLANES! Along with a couple DEFECTS!

/rant


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 9, 2015)

To that one leader: Every time I work with you, you give me the worst zones and expect me to complete them 100% while also responding to every back-up call. This whole setting-me-up-to-fail thing is really starting to get old. Also, you're a condescending little prick. Feel free to engage in sexual relations with yourself.



CashMonkey said:


> TTOTM: I don't know who you are, but allow me to teach you how the re-shop carts work. There's one for each section (or two combined sections in some cases). They're marked with handy stickers that say exactly what goes in the cart.
> 
> The cart I grabbed in the attempt to do some quick re-shop was the E block cart. E is toys.
> 
> ...



To everybody: USE SMART SORT. IT'S NOT FUCKING DIFFICULT.


----------



## ShelbyM (Apr 9, 2015)

To that one cashier I work with: Girl, if you don't stop texting when people are in your lane, God so help me please Jesus!


----------



## ShelbyM (Apr 9, 2015)

To that one LOD: Please stop expecting my zone and reshop to be done in just 7 hours while assisting guests, unlocking cases for games, checking out the guests with locked merchandise, Spiderwrapping EVERYTHING above $50, and being in charge of zoning E and F and Seasonal! All by myself! I cannot make it perfect every single time! ;-;


----------



## tgtguy (Apr 11, 2015)

ttotm- Thank you ....sooooooo much for going into the cooler, pulling your cafs and leaving them. Then you were so kind to go into the freezer do your cafs like a champ...then add it to the cooler pulls. You being the great ,dedicated team member that you are...left it all in the cooler. The ice cream? Oh, don't worry about it ...it only melted and ran all over the floor in the cooler. Me almost slipping in the melted river of Ice cream...don't worry and or feel guilty about that...I managed to catch myself. The chicken and frozen veggies? Don't worry they were just soggy as hell. I also am pretty sure you meant to thank me for cleaning up YOUR mess and pushing your cooler cafs.... at least I didnt have to push your frozen cafs ..cause all the frozen stuff had to be tossed. You are welcomed and thank you for allowing me to clean up after you....I mean its not like I had anything else to do.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 11, 2015)

I gots room in my walk-in & LOTS of degreaser....


----------



## TeamRed (Apr 12, 2015)

To the TMs who wander about whenever they feel like it and are chatty chatty when are supposed to be working please work!! I don't mind socializing but when you wander off and leave you area it is a bit annoying.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 12, 2015)

To that one GSA: Please make sure all your cashiers are on a lane before you start calling for back-ups.

To that one flow TL: As crazy as it might sound, dayside uses PDAs too. Even on the sales floor, I have to use functions that aren't on the MyDevices (for example, using Sort Stuff to report empty packages). They're not your personal possessions; your backroom team can have the PDA I'm using _as soon as I'm done using it_. Also, your team might not hate you if you'd stop mistreating them. Just saying.


----------



## doodlebug (Apr 12, 2015)

To that one team member: I really really dislike you, you hypochondriac, lazy bitch. Don't call out all the fucking time and then come in to work and cry about how broke you are. You NEVER have anything positive to say EVER. I always ask everyone how they are when I greet them, but I have given up asking you how you are. You always have something to complain about and I no longer give a shit. I can't wait to throw a party when you finally get fired.


----------



## iVibe (Apr 12, 2015)

To that one team member: you may get red cards but stop trying to return candy that you and your family ate on your link card.. you've done it twice but we are onto you and we don't even let guests pull that shit. It's going to catch up to you sooner or later


----------



## IndyTM12 (Apr 12, 2015)

This weekend has been one of the most frustrating mainly because of TMs.
GSA: You use to be fun loving, but still got the job done. It was very enjoyable working when you were like that. Now you seem to think you have to the boss & please ANSWER YOUR WALKIE! I'm not calling for you just for shits & giggles.


----------



## RXninja (Apr 12, 2015)

doodlebug said:


> To that one team member: I really really dislike you, you hypochondriac, lazy bitch. Don't call out all the fucking time and then come in to work and cry about how broke you are. You NEVER have anything positive to say EVER. I always ask everyone how they are when I greet them, but I have given up asking you how you are. You always have something to complain about and I no longer give a shit. I can't wait to throw a party when you finally get fired.



I think she works at my store!


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 12, 2015)

To that one TM: I'm pleased to hear that you're being developed for leadership. You know your stuff and you actually treat the rest of us with respect. I hope you actually get a TL position at some point instead of becoming the project bitch (i.e. what happens when a benched TM is never given a TL position and does "projects" until he/she gets sick of waiting and leaves the company).


----------



## GSAhole (Apr 13, 2015)

Dear lazy asshole cashier that I sent to cover GS break/lunch,
Why the fuck are you still hanging out at Guest Service after the GS team member hs a BEEN back from their break for the past 10 minutes? I have sales floor tms on the registers as backup, yet you're hiding behind the service desk sniffing your fingers because you're too lazy to get back on up front.


----------



## RXninja (Apr 13, 2015)

TTO GSA

Seriously, what was your problem today?  What crawled inside your butt & died?  You weren't even GSA today & you were disrespectful of the cashiers while covering the other GSA's break; your actual workcenter was SD.

The two of you GSAs are like night and day.  She thanks me for helping grab reshop & giving her a heads up on suspicious high value coupons.  She regularly and sincerely compliments me on my front end skills.  You however, grab handbaskets out of my hands and yell at me to get back on a lane.  Seeing you both on shift at the same time today reinforced for me how shitty you are at your job.

If you hate it so much, just quit.  We don't need you, the newly promoted cashier will prove to be more capable than you and I won't miss your condescending tone you use with me and all of the other cashiers you don't like.


----------



## PJ5 (Apr 13, 2015)

doodlebug said:


> To that one team member: I really really dislike you, you hypochondriac, lazy bitch. Don't call out all the fucking time and then come in to work and cry about how broke you are. You NEVER have anything positive to say EVER. I always ask everyone how they are when I greet them, but I have given up asking you how you are. You always have something to complain about and I no longer give a shit. I can't wait to throw a party when you finally get fired.


I wonder if that's the same girl that was fired from my store two months ago.


----------



## PullMonkey (Apr 13, 2015)

TTOTL: You are seriously one of the best TLs I've seen at this store. You're more than willing to take some time and answer my questions, or show me the ropes on something. You have no idea how much I appreciate it.


----------



## raz23 (Apr 13, 2015)

TTOTM: Stop kicking me boxes or giving them to me and asking me to push them. You are not my leader. Also don't ask me to help guests when they ask YOU for help. You are capable of speaking English you lazy ***. And finally, don't talk smack about me to the boss in Spanish.


----------



## LadyCynide (Apr 13, 2015)

TTOBRTM: I love you to pieces. Thank you for helping me with my cosmetic pulls that have to come from the top shelf in the back room. I'm more than a little terrified of heights, and you've never once made fun of me for it.

TTOAP: I'd probably marry you if you asked. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## StackerMistress (Apr 13, 2015)

To that new ETL:  You suck.

Seriously, what is it with the newest crop of ETLs/Sr. TLs we've had lately, where they're all "Tee hee, I don't know how to use the equipment!"  If I'm on lunch and a guest needs some patio furniture down, but you refuse to use the stacker because you were only trained on it once and never bothered to use it since because ooooh, it's *scary*... are you seriously going to make the guest wait half an hour for me to be done with lunch so I can get it down?????


----------



## Flabbergasted (Apr 14, 2015)

To the new cashier we hired: you are not in charge. Stop telling other cashiers what to do and stop acting like you are the boss. You say you were an assistant manager at your previous job so you know how to "keep people in line"? Great. No one gives a shit. You didn't get hired for management at this store. Your job is to ring people up and provide service. No, you cannot cover my breaks/lunches. I have already spoken to the GSTLs about your bossy antics and piss-poor attitude.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Apr 14, 2015)

TTOTM: Give me a break! It doesn't take almost a whole shift to zone Shoes, J.A.C. and Intimates on a slow day. You didn't do any reshop when you got to work and you really didn't do much at all during your shift. We had our best Softlines brand team member doing reshop and zoning all morning and she continued to until she left for the evening. Not to mention the fact that part of Intimates was reset so you got a huge head start! Get off your lazy ass and do your damn job!


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 14, 2015)

StackerMistress said:


> To that new ETL:  You suck.
> 
> Seriously, what is it with the newest crop of ETLs/Sr. TLs we've had lately, where they're all "Tee hee, I don't know how to use the equipment!"  If I'm on lunch and a guest needs some patio furniture down, but you refuse to use the stacker because you were only trained on it once and never bothered to use it since because ooooh, it's *scary*... are you seriously going to make the guest wait half an hour for me to be done with lunch so I can get it down?????




You should just say you'd be happy to train them until it's not scary because after all if you got sick, it's part of their core roles.


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 14, 2015)

TTOTM: I just found out who is taking my place after tomorrow. Good luck! Hahaha!!!


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 14, 2015)

To the overnight team: Stop doing this whenever something doesn't fit:


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 14, 2015)

^Omg! Our flow team does that, too! At least have the decency to remove the plastic, when you stock.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 14, 2015)

A guest found something similar (bundle pack) & truly expected to get it for the price of a single unit.
Uh, no.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 14, 2015)

That takes a very special kind of stupid or lazy or both.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 14, 2015)

Update: it appears the same team stocked feminine wash in the men's soap aisle:


----------



## PullMonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

We've had a lot of the Flow team mis-stock aisles lately...

_Such_ a pain in the ass


----------



## RXninja (Apr 14, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Update: it appears the same team stocked feminine wash in the men's soap aisle:


He was just being proactive, some men do act like douches.  


Lol, jk guys.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 14, 2015)

Ttotm: you must have tire tracks on your back from being thrown under the bus so often. It wasn't even me today...bwahaha.


----------



## TeamRed (Apr 14, 2015)

To that one TM so you did three NCNS on the sales floor, called in yet you are still here??? My mine is blown..... I know if I did 3 NCNS my behind would be long gone.


----------



## Interrobang (Apr 15, 2015)

To my STL: DON'T LEAVE US.


----------



## DoWork (Apr 15, 2015)

Ttotm: I get that you're on the flow team and you push as much as you can. Quit leaving empty carts in my areas, or leaving carts with unpushed product. I bust my ass everyday to make my areas look neat and clean. I don't need more work. 

To my STL: you're nice to me. You always give me credit, but please stop being so rude to team leaders. They do so much, and are so nice to the team members. They don't need disrespect.


----------



## Circle9 (Apr 15, 2015)

To those TMs: Thanks for the help with the 4x4 in Kitchen today. I really appreciate you two glancing down an aisle, moving some stuff around, saying they looked good then wandering off. Especially the TM who gave such loving attention to the gadget wall and left me the joy of actually zoning and pulling down a cart's worth of overstock. 

To that one TM: You're one of the reasons I don't like working the line on flow. Because nothing says "comfortable work environment" like the guy who starts losing his shit every other unload.


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 15, 2015)

TTOTM:  You think you're special because our tl tells you to work carts. It's really because no one on the wave wants to push with you because you're a touchhole.


----------



## asidius (Apr 15, 2015)

TTOTM: I don' know why you're upset with me.  You asked me to help pull price change midway through the hour while I was in the middle of making a bale (which you told me to do).  I had to hunt a TM down trained in BR to finish it since for whatever reason you "don't trust the baler." and I leave in 45 min and have to help you with the 7pm CAFS because you can't go in the coolers.  I pulled 2 large items for Price Change in that 15 min before the CAFs and was unable to get to the 3rd one because it was next to the TM working on the bale.

I'm sorry price change was huge (seriously, it's 52 minutes long which actually means it's 2 hours long) but don't take it out on me.


----------



## tgtguy (Apr 15, 2015)

ttotm- I am so tired of seeing you walk around all day and do NOTHING...you would find that time would go by so much faster if you actually worked !


----------



## Interrobang (Apr 15, 2015)

TTOTM: Maybe if you stop chit-chatting with your pals, LODs _might_ lay off your back and stop micromanaging you. Everyone knows what kind of "worker" you are.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 16, 2015)

iVibe said:


> To that one team member: you may get red cards but stop trying to return candy that you and your family ate on your link card.. you've done it twice but we are onto you and we don't even let guests pull that shit. It's going to catch up to you sooner or later



AP probably building a case.



dannyy315 said:


> To the overnight team: Stop doing this whenever something doesn't fit:



I go out of my way to open those if I see that because ages ago I had a guest come to my lane with that and thought it was a three pack of whatever product it was. It wasn't. It was this lazy bullshit. And I mean, I can't blame the guest, it's one of the few times where it definitely isn't their fault.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 16, 2015)

COninja said:


> I think she works at my store!


I think we all have one like that!


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 17, 2015)

TTOTM: If you were wondering why everyone seems to back way the hell away from you, it is because they think you are talking to yourself all day...They don't realize that the earbud in your ear is connected to your phone.

And FYI, sooner or later an ETL WILL notice that you are chatting on your phone on the sales floor all day.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 17, 2015)

To who ever moves some CRC stuff to the back w/o AP, STOP! It screws up my audit of the box at closing, and you're setting yourself up for an Internal. Even if the item is too big to fit into the regular boc, just set it to the side!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 17, 2015)

To the district AP and Facilities people: Thank you for actually helping out when we lost power for an hour


----------



## ANE (Apr 17, 2015)

TTO Flow TM; what ever possessed you to not pay attention as you are steering a cage down an aisle and bang into a side cap. The entire side cap shot off and parts went flying every which direction. Then you just put the all the pieces of shelves that broke in half on the endcap, along with the pegs and product, and leave the side cap leaning against the gondola. Gotta love that lazy mentality.


----------



## PullMonkey (Apr 17, 2015)

ANE said:


> TTO Flow TM; what ever possessed you to not pay attention as you are steering a cage down an aisle and bang into a side cap. The entire side cap shot off and parts went flying every which direction. Then you just put the all the pieces of shelves that broke in half on the endcap, along with the pegs and product, and leave the side cap leaning against the gondola. Gotta love that lazy mentality.


My question, how do you pull that off? Were they running down the aisle with it? Seems like thatd take a bit of force


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 17, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> My question, how do you pull that off? Were they running down the aisle with it? Seems like thatd take a bit of force


Maybe they do it every day and that was just the final blow?


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 18, 2015)

ANE said:


> TTO Flow TM; what ever possessed you to not pay attention as you are steering a cage down an aisle and bang into a side cap. The entire side cap shot off and parts went flying every which direction. Then you just put the all the pieces of shelves that broke in half on the endcap, along with the pegs and product, and leave the side cap leaning against the gondola. Gotta love that lazy mentality.


The flow team has been really pissing me off lately.


----------



## iVibe (Apr 18, 2015)

My flow team tends to throw boxes when they lift them from the pallet.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 18, 2015)

Same. They just slam them on the ground.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 18, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> My question, how do you pull that off? Were they running down the aisle with it? Seems like thatd take a bit of force


It doesn't take much speed to take out an end cap, we get idiots on the electric carts hitting them all the time.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 18, 2015)

TTOtm:
Please pull up your pants. Your butt crack with hairs is gross.


----------



## TeamRed (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh lord we have people like that at my store especially guys. I seriously feel like handing them at belt and saying here pull up your pants seriously!!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 19, 2015)

A couple weeks ago the STL walked by and stopped to talk to me while I was at the front doors (he's great like that), then interrupted himself and asked "Is that really his underwear I'm seeing?" and nodded off to one side. I looked, and sure enough, a BRTM's Sponge Bob boxers were hanging out.
An hour later, I heard the STL call the TM into TSC, and the next time I saw him (and every time since) he's worn his pants almost like old-grandpa style (you know the style, button on the pants around rib cage level) with a belt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2015)

To the backroom team member that supposedly helps me on the weekend, you are lazy and kind of a shitty worker.  
Taking cigarette breaks every hour?  I wish I could get video of that.  I'd love to rat on you. 
Anyways, my main beef with you is just how you work in the backroom.  Just stupid and not smart with your time.  You need to start pulling the pulls at the start of the hour.  None of this waiting till 10 or 15 minutes after the start of the hour bullshit.  And also, since you are pulling the GM side aka the easier side, you need to step up and be faster and pull the bulk paper, beverage, and pets in receiving.  Don't just leave it for me.  That is so rude.  And please don't drop whatever you are doing to get pallets for soda vendors.  They can fucking wait for that shit.  The CAF batches are priority. 

What you did today was unbelievable but then again considering the store I work at, it was something I would expect. 
I clocked at noon and you knew that.  You also knew that the 5pm caf batches were going to be big and that I was going to need your help with them so I can take my lunch immediately.  But no, you decided it would be a good idea to ask the LOD to do your job so you could pull audit batches.  Are you fucking kidding me?  Audit batches over CAF batches?  And you are a backroom day team member?  I don't even have words. 
And then when I call you out on it, you bitch to me about "oh they need to get done".  I don't give a fuck about audit batches.  When it's 5pm on Saturday, I only care about the CAF batches.  The audit batches can wait.  And like I told you, I finished them before I left.  You didn't start pulling the GM side until 515pm.  And as your predictably lazy ass, you bailed right at 530pm because that's when you're scheduled to leave.  Convenient right?  We could have been at 520pm if you had done your fucking job.  But no, you're a dumbass. 

I just wish I was friends with Colin Farrell.  His expressions in In Bruges sum up how I feel about what you did today and do in the backroom.


----------



## Circle9 (Apr 19, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> A couple weeks ago the STL walked by and stopped to talk to me while I was at the front doors (he's great like that), then interrupted himself and asked "Is that really his underwear I'm seeing?" and nodded off to one side. I looked, and sure enough, a BRTM's Sponge Bob boxers were hanging out.
> An hour later, I heard the STL call the TM into TSC, and the next time I saw him (and every time since) he's worn his pants almost like old-grandpa style (you know the style, button on the pants around rib cage level) with a belt.



Our store has  TM like that with the sagging. Also likes to walk between backroom and breakroom/office while audibly, tunelessly singing (also probably audibly listening to music). Its been going on for some time now and will keep going on. I just try to ignore it now.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 19, 2015)

To that one SBTM: You are slow, lazy & a whining mewling baby.
Even tho you can clock in 5 minutes before your start time, you consistently clock 2-3 minutes late.
I'll be in the middle of a morning rush & you meander in like a hung-over sloth, no sense of urgency whatsoever.
When the rush is over, you'll leave a sink of used pitchers & shakers while you 'restock cups & lids'.
After I finish all the dishes & you still haven't come out, I find you standing in the back facebooking.
You had the gall to get pissed when I pushed past you to get the supplies you were SUPPOSED to be bringing up.
I was sweeping up in the cafe area while you filled up the tea bags; a guest walked up & you didn't even turn around. When I called to you, you looked over your shoulder & simply said "Be right with you" & CONTINUED your task instead of taking their order. I walked across the dining area, behind the counter & took their order.
Your surly response was "I was gonna get to it...."
We've had multiple complaints about your attitude. 
You spend all day whining about how nothing is fair, your roommates are mean, your parents won't give you any more money, bla bla bla. The SBTL simply rolls his eyes now.
If I didn't need break & lunch coverage, you would disappear into the freezer without a trace.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2015)

Lilly went well at my store. Thank you to the ETL who thought "no let's not cause a stampede by opening the automatics, let's open the cart doors, and I'll only let in about ten people at a time with about two seconds per group" That actually worked fairly decently.

STL I have never seen you happier. can some of this money come to me and my hours??


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 19, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Lilly went well at my store. Thank you to the ETL who thought "no let's not cause a stampede by opening the automatics, let's open the cart doors, and I'll only let in about ten people at a time with about two seconds per group" That actually worked fairly decently.
> 
> STL I have never seen you happier. can some of this money come to me and my hours??



I didn't even know that it was today until I arrived this morning and the parking lot was packed.
I'm fairly surprised that my boss didn't schedule me earlier, like at 8 rather than 9, and the only reason why I can think of was she was opening LOD.


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Apr 19, 2015)

TTOTM: karma is a bitch, as you saw tonight.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 19, 2015)

To that Plano TM, thanks for coming in, to cover that closing shift, we had a late call out and it really helped us out.


----------



## PullMonkey (Apr 20, 2015)

To the ENTIRE SALESFLOOR TEAM:

I wish you punch you all in the face. I should not have over a dozen price discrepancies in ONE FOUR HOUR SHIFT! _Especially _not one that's over $60.

*sigh*


----------



## TeamRed (Apr 20, 2015)

To that one TM stop hiding in the dressing room saying I am fixing my make-up ( please) I  know you are texting!! I can literally see you!! Stop lying and stay off the phone and stop spending 10 mins in there!


----------



## judgemental (Apr 20, 2015)

TTOTM: You're considered the employee of the month because you get the most RedCards, but what everyone doesn't know is that you go to the bathroom maybe for 30 minutes every so often to pop pills. We all know. We've all heard. Except the GSTL/GSA/LOD/STL, everyone but the people that can fire you know you pop pills in the bathroom during your shift. Yet, you're still considered the employee of the month..... because you get the most redcards. Shame.


----------



## Starry (Apr 20, 2015)

To that one TM:

Good lord, you walk over an hour to work every day? That's commitment. I truly hope the ETLs recognize this and not use that as a reason to screw you over.


----------



## lovecats (Apr 20, 2015)

Starry said:


> To that one TM:
> 
> Good lord, you walk over an hour to work every day? That's commitment. I truly hope the ETLs recognize this and not use that as a reason to screw you over.


We had a girl at our Target like that.  I don't know how far away she lived but she walked in all weathers and even after closing.  We'd try to offer her a ride and every once in awhile she'd accept one.  She did get fired eventually which I never understood as she was a good tm and a very hard worker.


----------



## DoWork (Apr 20, 2015)

Starry said:


> To that one TM:
> 
> Good lord, you walk over an hour to work every day? That's commitment. I truly hope the ETLs recognize this and not use that as a reason to screw you over.



Truth. We have one team member I didn't care for. He is a bit of a dick. After finding out that he walks 4 miles one way made me think differently. You have to respect that kind of dedication, especially for the pay.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 20, 2015)

TTOTM:

Stop starting sentences that begin with "When I was a shift lead at Walmart..."

Nobody cares...You work for Target now and you aren't a TL so deal with it.


----------



## kyle petty (Apr 20, 2015)

To the ad set team: fucking set the ad. tear down the old ad. I know you don't have enough hours but this level of sucking is pretty impressive. 

To the STL: give them the hours already!


----------



## Throwitout (Apr 20, 2015)

To my PMT, can you try not to brag about taking 2-4 hour naps in your office, or the fact that you stash old tablets and electronic displays in your there and play around with them all day, or your $16+ an hour rate, your 40+ hours a week, your free food/drinks from our STL, and stop rubbing how much less work you have to do on a day to day basis compared to the rest of us in our face, my tolerance for your bs is wearing thin.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Apr 20, 2015)

To  those two gstl's. Do you really thing saying to the cart attendants - if you don't do hanger bins, we are going to coach you is a positive way to approach things? How about walking up to each one and say, don't forget to do the hanger bins..
Stop being bossy and be the boss. 

To that one stl - no, having peanut butter and jelly and a loaf of white bread thrown on a table in the break room is not going to make us feel like a team or like you better...now if you set up a table, made us sandwiches, offered us a drink, poured it for us, set up a plate and served it to each of us at a table.. That would be nice.. Very nice. I would not feel like you were throwing us some scraps.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Apr 20, 2015)

To those few cashiers who help with everything.. You are the best. I love when you are on my shift.


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 20, 2015)

To my former PMT: You were the hardest worker, ever! Target is lucky to have you, but they don't appreciate you. The store never wanted for anything, maintenance wise. I hope you know what an asset you are. I hope you find something that pays you what you are worth. You are amazing!


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 21, 2015)

To that one team lead: enjoy your vacation, you deserve it. I can't say that about most team leads...


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 21, 2015)

And to that one GSTL: Calm down with the backup. You call over the walkie literally begging for two team members for backup and when I go up there, there's barely any guests there. Each line had 2-3 guests at most. I understand you want the guests to wait as little as possible at checkout, but you can't call for backup every single time more than 2 people are in a line. You're wasting everyone's time.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 21, 2015)

Guess what: the same GSTL just asked me to come for backup. There were literally 2 people in each line. One person was being checked out, the person behind already had their items on the belt. She had to wait for a guest to come so she can sent them to me. What's the point of going for backup if your just waiting for guests to arrive? If the checklanes are that quiet, let me get mo own work done.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Apr 21, 2015)

@dannyy315  I know when certain etl's are in the store they get angry if we don't  call for backup when we have more then 2 guests in line. I hate calling for backup if I don't need it. I also don't like getting yelled at by nervous etl's. Sort of stuck between a rock and a hard place. 
I will say to the backups. I'm sorry xxxx is here, I had to appease him. 
-----------------------------------
To that one gstl. I'm am SO glad you aren't in tomorrow and I don't have to look at your face. 
How sad it is that I look at her schedule too when the schedule is posted.


----------



## PullMonkey (Apr 21, 2015)

Speaking of front-end management... TTOGSA:

I'm so glad you don't work here that often.

You're often found hiding behind guest service chatting with the folks there.
When I submit a change request, it's because I need something, not just for shits and giggles. Responding to the request an hour later _after_ being reminded kind of defeats the purpose.
You don't even bother to write a break schedule! You just go off what's given to you from MyTime. This is assuming you even remember that us cashiers need breaks...

Just, _ugh_


----------



## TeamRed (Apr 21, 2015)

Sounds like my store we have chatty cathy and her crew at my store texting and then drinking her starbucks.


----------



## sher (Apr 21, 2015)

To that tm who makes the schedule.. A 2.5 hour shift, then a 3 hour break, then another 2.5 is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 21, 2015)

sher said:


> To that tm who makes the schedule.. A 2.5 hour shift, then a 3 hour break, then another 2.5 is absolutely ridiculous.


Does your state have some sort of overtime law that would prevent a shift that make sense?


----------



## sher (Apr 21, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Does your state have some sort of overtime law that would prevent a shift that make sense?



Nope. I overreacted though. I'm back down, now. The shift looked pretty similar to one I work pretty often, 6 hours in SL, then 2 in fr so I'm gonna assume it was an honest mistake. Here's hoping I now learned the lesson that I can't wait until the day before a shift to look at the schedule lol. And I'm sure they'll fix it somehow.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 21, 2015)

sher said:


> Nope. I overreacted though. I'm back down, now. The shift looked pretty similar to one I work pretty often, 6 hours in SL, then 2 in fr so I'm gonna assume it was an honest mistake. Here's hoping I now learned the lesson that I can't wait until the day before a shift to look at the schedule lol. And I'm sure they'll fix it somehow.


You can check out your schedule online too.


----------



## Bullselle (Apr 21, 2015)

TTOTM: Wow. Some of the things you say out loud are just... wow. How are you not noticing the looks of astonishment you're getting from people? 
Ok, I'm going to give you some advice. It was a great suggestion you had at the huddle when you blurted out "just hire more people and we won't have these problems", but the LOD was in the middle of saying something and it really wasn't the time to make that comment. The death glare he gave you for a second seemed to go completely unnoticed by you.
Also, maybe don't complain about how the ETLs don't do enough work... to an ETL. And definitely don't tell the ETL that he should clean out the fridge because "it really stinks in there". 
Also, saying a TM is annoying and talks too much... in front of that TM... at the huddle, is also a bad idea.


----------



## sher (Apr 21, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> You can check out your schedule online too.



I do. I dont really look at the one on the wall. My mom asked about my schedule when I got home and when I looked at it, what is normally an 8 hr shift said 5hr. That's when I noticed it.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 21, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> TTOTM: Wow. Some of the things you say out loud are just... wow. How are you not noticing the looks of astonishment you're getting from people?
> Ok, I'm going to give you some advice. It was a great suggestion you had at the huddle when you blurted out "just hire more people and we won't have these problems", but the LOD was in the middle of saying something and it really wasn't the time to make that comment. The death glare he gave you for a second seemed to go completely unnoticed by you.
> Also, maybe don't complain about how the ETLs don't do enough work... to an ETL. And definitely don't tell the ETL that he should clean out the fridge because "it really stinks in there".
> Also, saying a TM is annoying and talks too much... in front of that TM... at the huddle, is also a bad idea.


Socially impaired much?


----------



## Bullselle (Apr 21, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Socially impaired much?



She's just blunt and completely oblivious. I'm 99℅ sure that there isn't anything actually wrong with her. But it is bad enough to make you second guess...


----------



## RXninja (Apr 22, 2015)

PinkZinnia said:


> To that one gstl. I'm am SO glad you aren't in tomorrow and I don't have to look at your face.
> How sad it is that I look at her schedule too when the schedule is posted.



I have one GSA where I will check the next day's grid, just hoping I don't have to work with her.  90% of the time I will & I have to mentally prepare for her mood swings.


----------



## IHeartCarts (Apr 22, 2015)

TTOTM: 

I honestly like the smell of your perfume/body spray/whatever it is you use. But you really do not need to use the amount you do. The entire time you are working I can tell where you are before I see you. And I can tell where you've been in the last hour. Moderation sweetie. 

TTOTL:

I am really sad you are leaving, more than you'll ever know. Thanks for all you've done for me during your time here.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Apr 22, 2015)

TTOTM who is training at our store. Something about you is so nice to look at. Wish you were staying!


----------



## sajaegi (Apr 23, 2015)

TTOTM: Listen, I know you "hate everyone" but that's no reason for you to always glare at me out on the floor, be a complete dick, and treat me like an idiot when I have questions about dry market/pfresh.
This is why people hate you, and then you start hating the world all over again.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 23, 2015)

PinkZinnia said:


> TTOTM who is training at our store. Something about you is so nice to look at. Wish you were staying!


Just remember, don't start e-mailing them with horrible puns.


----------



## Starry (Apr 23, 2015)

To that one team member:

I was making small talk when I asked the AP "what do you mean by busy" after s/he replied to my "How's your day going". I know what the word "busy" means, but I don't know what AP does on a daily basis. I'm not up at the front lanes where s/he generally is.

Either way, that didn't warrant you, ever-so-subtly, saying "What the f*ck, he don't know what 'busy' means?". I realize that your day wasn't going well, and that you were very likely stressed, but grow the hell up.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 23, 2015)

Ttotm: better lay down, the bus is coming for you and your bff isn't going to stick up for you this time. You got him grilled for having visible outs during a dtl visit. Asshat.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 24, 2015)

TTOTM: Thank god you finally put in your two weeks. I don't hate you as much as pretty much every one else does, but I think that's only because I don't work directly with you. I did hat how lazy you are, always standing around with that vacant stare and open mouth, and last week did you really think it was a good idea to turn off your walkie less than thirty minutes after the STL herself brought you it so she could check up on you and your zone?
See ta, won't miss ya.


----------



## Interrobang (Apr 24, 2015)

TTOTM at another Spot: Good luck with your CTL training! I hope the leadership team at your store care more about your pfresh than mine do.


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Apr 24, 2015)

TTOTL:
You are absolutely amazing. While the rest of management gives zero recognition, you are the one to thank every TM that works for you. After every shift we work with you, you personally thank us for everything we do and use our name to let us know you appreciate us. I wish I could make you understand how much we love hearing a thank you, and we appreciate you more than you'll ever know. Thank you for being you, and for making us happy on a daily basis.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 24, 2015)

To that one operator: I don't know who peed in your Cheerios, but there's really no need to get nasty when announcing phone calls.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 25, 2015)

TTOTM: Hey, how's the view from that high horse you're riding on? Careful, you might fall.


----------



## kyle petty (Apr 25, 2015)

TTOTM: you're not God. You're not even good at what little you do. Your rage just makes me giggle. Seriously, fast fun and friendly? I know 2 out of 3 is asking a lot for someone who's been here as long as you, but could we get one?


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 26, 2015)

To the instocks team (or whoever pushed this shit out): why the fuck didn't you backstock all of these Olaf's? They're taking up so many labels I had to take a panorama.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 26, 2015)

TTOTM: You're an ETL, you should know the rules of compliance. If I came in at 8am, I can't take my meal at 1:30. At least those are the rules at my store.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 26, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> View attachment 856
> 
> View attachment 857 To the instocks team (or whoever pushed this shit out): why the fuck didn't you backstock all of these Olaf's? They're taking up so many labels I had to take a panorama.


Update: I 4x4'd the aisle. Looking a lot better now.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Apr 26, 2015)

OMG! That's beautiful!


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 26, 2015)

BullseyeBabe said:


> OMG! That's beautiful!


Thanks!

To that one LOD: You started off nice, but you've been getting annoying lately. I don't need to be constantly reminded how to do my job. If I reminded you how to do your job, I would have a list 2 pages long.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 26, 2015)

Good job on the zone! @dannyy315. I did the same thing in my area too. Inventory is coming for me.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Good job on the zone! @dannyy315. I did the same thing in my area too. Inventory is coming for me.


I just don't understand how zones get that bad in the first place. If it's not PTM, don't put stuff that doesn't belong there.


----------



## asidius (Apr 26, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Update: I 4x4'd the aisle. Looking a lot better now.
> 
> View attachment 858



Wow, that aisle in my store is a giant black hole for zoning.  Well done!  

*Throws a vibe card at you*


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 26, 2015)

/me makes a S'mores frappucino for danny315


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 26, 2015)

asidius said:


> Wow, that aisle in my store is a giant black hole for zoning.  Well done!
> 
> *Throws a vibe card at you*


Thank you! I forgot to mention there were 2 full flats of backstock. I feel bad for the backroom team.


----------



## Circle9 (Apr 26, 2015)

@danny315 'Sup, fellow "I take before and after shots of the disasters I fix" TM. And that reminds me!

To everyone else in the store, especially anyone who stocks the checklanes: Here's an easy way to tell if a peg is overstocked! If the merest touch of that peg or the ones surrounding it sends product sliding off _you have done a very poor job of stocking._ 
To the backroom: Advance apologies for the day when I snap and bring back 14 lanes worth of overstock for you to deal with.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 26, 2015)

@dannyy315 I'm not sure if you were around in the days of Great Team Cards (before Vibe Cards), but here's a GTC! That aisle actually looks researchable.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 26, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> @dannyy315 I'm not sure if you were around in the days of Great Team Cards (before Vibe Cards), but here's a GTC! That aisle actually looks researchable.


Here's a better picture:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiloqme03v72azq/photo apr 26, 2 18 19 pm.jpg?dl=0

Those empty spots are begging to be researched.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 26, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Here's a better picture:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiloqme03v72azq/photo apr 26, 2 18 19 pm.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Those empty spots are begging to be researched.


Just do a fill from a my device, push from the fill, & then research it.


----------



## Circle9 (Apr 26, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Here's a better picture:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiloqme03v72azq/photo apr 26, 2 18 19 pm.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Those empty spots are begging to be researched.


Normally I'd be against non-instocks-trained TMs changing counts but you know what? If that aisle's been like that few days and it isn't PTM-labeled, go for it. Somebody should have caught that mess earlier and done something about it. Just remember, if you're scanning something with multiple locs, update all of them, please. Your IS team's probably got enough going on they don't need extra stuff showing up on the drastic counts.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 27, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Thank you! I forgot to mention there were 2 full flats of backstock. I feel bad for the backroom team.


I feel bad for them because it probably came right back out in the hourly pulls after they backstocked it unless they were smart enough to SUBT/TAKE9999


----------



## PullMonkey (Apr 27, 2015)

TTONewTM: You've been here, what, a week? Mainly being trained in Hardlines.

So... how is it you don't know how to zone properly? It's not _that_ hard. It's straightening items, pulling things forward, making sure items are in the proper spot, etc. It's _not_ go through aisles slowly, then having me have to go back through them anyway and do it properly.

_grump_


----------



## asidius (Apr 27, 2015)

TTO BRTM: Look, you've been here 3 weeks and I get that you're still learning the backroom and may be a bit slow until you get more accustomed but you really have to step it up.  Every time the CAFs drop, it feels like I'm doing them alone because you only manage to do 1 reasonably sized batch in a half hour.  It's already bad enough we can't leave you alone in the BR because you're unable to ride the WAVE or use ladders, so you need to make it up in other areas.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 27, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> TTONewTM: You've been here, what, a week? Mainly being trained in Hardlines.
> 
> So... how is it you don't know how to zone properly? It's not _that_ hard. It's straightening items, pulling things forward, making sure items are in the proper spot, etc. It's _not_ go through aisles slowly, then having me have to go back through them anyway and do it properly.
> 
> _grump_


At least at my store, a lot of new team members treat zoning as if it's a 4x4 when they first start out. They pull _everything_ to the front and scan half the items to make sure they go in the right place. I have to explain to them that you only have to pull a few items forward and only worry about the obvious stuff that doesn't belong there.


----------



## PullMonkey (Apr 27, 2015)

To be fair, I do a mix of both, but I do it quickly enough that I can still get things done.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 27, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> To be fair, I do a mix of both, but I do it quickly enough that I can still get things done.


Yes, if everything of an item can be pulled to the front quickly, I'll do it. But if there's 100 path lights on the shelf, I'm not going to pull every single one forward. And sometimes there's so little space that if you try to pull everything forward, you arm knocks down stuff that's next to it.


----------



## sher (Apr 27, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one operator: I don't know who peed in your Cheerios, but there's really no need to get nasty when announcing phone calls.



Sometimes I sound annoyed because the guest annoyed me and I managed to stay composed while the guest was on the phone but then it comes out when I make the announcement. Other times I'm actually annoyed if the call bounced back 3 times and no one responded at all. If you're with a guest, you can respond quickly. If you know there's no one in the area, tell me... And maybe volunteer to help. Otherwise, I just go look for the item if it bounces back too much. This little response might as well be "to those tms who never acknowledge sher's phone announcements.

Of course that might not have been the case with your annoyed operator haha.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 27, 2015)

sher said:


> Of course that might not have been the case with your annoyed operator haha.



That was not the case. Said operator is at best a curmudgeon on good days.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 28, 2015)

TTOETL: You've worked here longer than I have. Surely you know you're supposed to tell a TM if you've changed/fixed their schedule. If you haven't gotten your shit together by now, you never will... but a girl can dream. Maybe you should just retire.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 28, 2015)

TTO (former) TL: I'm sorry to see things go down the way they did. You were by far the best and hardest working TL in the building! But I understand at some point you need to do what is best for yourself. Good luck at your new job!

TTO ETL-LOG: Nice job, asshole... I've heard this is the 3rd Flow TL you've gone through in 2 years. At this rate, I'd be surprised if the district will let you have any more.


----------



## sher (Apr 30, 2015)

To that one new (to my store) etl: I get that you were a team member eons ago. That's awesome you moved up. Cool. Cool cool cool. But you gotta realize that we dont have the staff or the hours that existed when you were a sales floor team member. You gotta lower your expectations, because there's no way a closing team of 1-2 is getting a perfect SL zone. You gotta chill. Orrrr you can stop saying "I used to work in this dept!" And show us instead. You clearly have the experience... Soo why not help?


----------



## tgtguy (Apr 30, 2015)

ttoetl log- I am starting to see a change in you...I pray that you keep it up. Also, please remember YOU are the srtl/log's LEADER...he answers to you not the other way around .Stop letting him run all over you !

tto etl/hr- What the hell do you do all day? You have been annoying as hell since the first day you walked in the store. You pawn all the HR work off on the HR tm...if she ever quit your hiney would be screwed .

ttotm- I literally had to go into the bathroom yesterday to get away from YOU and all of your constant complaining. I didn't even have to use the bathroom...I just had to have a short break from it . Everyone in the world is not against you ...Yes, Spot can be shady but you are not under contract...so you can leave. You are a hypocrite ....you complain about other people doing things and turn around and do them yourself. Please, stop!


----------



## Top Dollar (Apr 30, 2015)

tgtguy said:


> tto etl/hr- What the hell do you do all day? You have been annoying as hell since the first day you walked in the store. You pawn all the HR work off on the HR tm...if she ever quit your hiney would be screwed .



I'd like to direct this at my ETL-HR as well


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 30, 2015)

TTOTM: If you call someone one the walkie 5 times in a row and they don't answer, they're probably busy or on break. Calm down.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 30, 2015)

Top Dollar said:


> I'd like to direct this at my ETL-HR as well


Ditto


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 30, 2015)

To that one overnight team member who left a blade one the shelf: that's the second time this month! A little girl picked it up and she could've spliced her finger open. I hope the message gets passed down to the overnight team lead because we need to find out who's responsible or else we'll be facing lawsuits.


----------



## Starry (May 1, 2015)

To that one GSTL:

Good God, you are *so freaking fake! *You make jokes with guests and other TMs, only to be snide and passive aggressive behind their backs. Or to their face, only to be like "I'm just kidding". You are about as real as Sweet'N Low and you're not as popular as you think you are.


----------



## Flabbergasted (May 2, 2015)

TTOTL: I'm going to miss you, even though you weren't my TL. You are the only one who wasn't chugging that Spot Kool-Aid and now you're on to bigger and better things...as a store manager at a great retailer. You totally deserve that promotion and I know you will rock it. Make them fat stacks and hey, if you ever have a position opening up at your store, you know who to call!


----------



## dannyy315 (May 2, 2015)

To my fellow Hardlines Team Members: would it kill you guys to go up for backup every once in a while? I can only volunteer so many times before my job becomes almost impossible.


----------



## iVibe (May 3, 2015)

TTOETLGE: I'm going to miss you. You gave me a chance in the front end and you believed in me from the start. You're finally making sure I get a raise and that I'm taken care of after you go with a higher position.. Honestly, I really can't believe you're leaving. You have taught me so much and acted so patient. I only wish you were going to be here beyond my transition, so it'll go as smoothly as possible. I doubt the new GE will be as talented as you. . 
I hope you enjoy your position  as a store director for CVS. Get that money and get the fuck away from red cards.


----------



## PullMonkey (May 3, 2015)

TOTTM:

DUDE. PLEASE. JUST SHUT UP!

it's always a complaint from you.
"Oh, this job isn't important, it just pays bills."
"Omg, why no hours!!1!"
"Can I leave early??"

Just... ugh.

You had a 4 hour shift today, and I heard all three of those from you. But here I am running ragged at the end of a 10hr, and do you hear me complaining? I'm like, half your age.

Grow the fuck up

I wish you'd just leave like you keep saying you want to. Anyone who came to replace you would be waaaaay better.

PS: quit making fun of/mimicking other TMs for a silly mistake they made A MONTH AGO.


----------



## fredonica (May 3, 2015)

TTOTM: You are so high-maintenance and I'm not putting up with you anymore. If you want to accuse me of being a bitch simply because I checked in with you a few times during your first closing shift at Guest Service, that's fine by me. I go out of my way to be nice to you and try to put you on your favorite checklane when you cashier but I don't care anymore (I also don't say anything when you take 25 minute breaks and 55 minute lunches). My job is to supervise the front lanes and make sure we get REDCards, not to braid my cashiers' hair and tell them how pretty and special they are. Please just do me a favor and stop picking up cashier shifts if all you're going to do is stand around and pout.


----------



## tgtguy (May 3, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> View attachment 856
> 
> View attachment 857 To the instocks team (or whoever pushed this shit out): why the fuck didn't you backstock all of these Olaf's? They're taking up so many labels I had to take a panorama.


Let it go....let it go...sorry couldn't resist lol


----------



## tgtguy (May 3, 2015)

tto etl/log.You have been such a pleasure to work with this past week. I sincerely mean that . I hope that it continues when you know who comes back from vacation!


----------



## mrknownothing (May 3, 2015)

To that one cart attendant: I'm so sorry you had to clean up a code brown. I would never be able to handle such an abomination (hence I likely will not have children lol).

To that other cart attendant: Really, you wouldn't help with that code brown? It's not like they went through the trouble of giving you haz-mat training just for shits and giggles (no pun intended).

To that one leader: I'm not sure how I feel about your closing weekends. One night you're despotic and terrifying, and the next night you requisition dessert for us.


----------



## ExhaustedCashier (May 3, 2015)

To most of the front end: no, I will NEVER cover shifts for you now. The only two times I have asked people to take days it gets ignored (Friend unexpectedly coming from overseas, and forgot to request my birthday off.) But God forbid you want to switch around days because of some stupid party or other frivolous crap. Definitely not happening now, and I will tell you why.


----------



## DoWork (May 4, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one cart attendant: I'm so sorry you had to clean up a code brown. I would never be able to handle such an abomination (hence I likely will not have children lol).



Amen to that. I may complain about my work load, but cart attendants, for the most part, deserve a lot more credit than they get. Heat, cold, rain, carry outs, bathroom clean up. I don't think I would be doing it, especially for their pay and random hour cuts.


----------



## AdItemOnly (May 4, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> It's not like they went through the trouble of giving you haz-mat training just for shits and giggles (no pun intended).



full admission the shits made me giggle


----------



## Noiinteam (May 4, 2015)

TTOTM: you got fired today we will not miss you you deserved it


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 4, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one leader: I'm not sure how I feel about your closing weekends. One night you're despotic and terrifying, and the next night you requisition dessert for us.


Perhaps one directly led to the other, especially considering the BTS is coming up...


----------



## desertcoyote (May 4, 2015)

TTOTM:  Stop telling your electronics dept guests that using the extended warranty is easy, just return the TV like normal as long as it's within the 2 year warranty time period.  WRONG!  WRONG!


----------



## RXninja (May 4, 2015)

desertcoyote said:


> TTOTM:  Stop telling your electronics dept guests that using the extended warranty is easy, just return the TV like normal as long as it's within the 2 year warranty time period.  WRONG!  WRONG!


Woah, that's not cool dude.  Some SD TM is going to have to get an earful from a pissed off guest with a broken TV they've had for 22 months.  The the LOD will have to vibe it out.  #FAIL


----------



## redeye58 (May 4, 2015)

Yeh, dealt with a few of those before I left front end....


----------



## NitroKing2110 (May 4, 2015)

desertcoyote said:


> TTOTM:  Stop telling your electronics dept guests that using the extended warranty is easy, just return the TV like normal as long as it's within the 2 year warranty time period.  WRONG!  WRONG!


----------



## dannyy315 (May 8, 2015)

TTOTM who took my chips that got stuck on the vending machine in the break room: I will never forgive you


----------



## LadyCynide (May 8, 2015)

TTO(group of)TM: STOP MOVING THE STEPSTOOL! IT's always the same 3 people moving it from one place to another, and you're all too tall to be touching my stool. Stttooooopppppp.

TTOTL: Thanks for literally lifting me up so I could zone the top shelf of my aisle. You're the best.


----------



## buxboy (May 8, 2015)

To my entire team:

If you're all going to come in and help me finish up the repacks I've been working on for hours, please don't just leave them on the flat and work each item out one at a time. Put the boxes in a cart so you can stay mobile and get them done quickly. Otherwise, don't bother helping at all.


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 9, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> TTO(group of)TM: STOP MOVING THE STEPSTOOL! IT's always the same 3 people moving it from one place to another, and you're all too tall to be touching my stool. Stttooooopppppp.
> 
> TTOTL: Thanks for literally lifting me up so I could zone the top shelf of my aisle. You're the best.


Hey, sometimes even us tall people need to get up just a little higher. Like reaching the top shelf in the back room.


----------



## LogisticsFox (May 9, 2015)

TTOTM: Your PDA isn't a percussion instrument so please stop bagiing it on things. You know they're few and far between so if you end up breaking one, it's just going to hurt us all!


----------



## signing genie (May 9, 2015)

TTOSR.TL: you are a 22 year old fresh out of college kid and i say kid because you act like your 16 not 22 anyways you fail the etl interviews then when they add you on as the other gstl that doesnt make you my boss or even more experienced than me. This is your FIRST fucking job so when i trained you dont get all bitchy when i had you run the front lanes while im on lunch its just 30 fucking minutes damn. Also no they did not need you in my workcenter since we have been green since i became GSTL last year they put you here since its the only open spot in the store. Smh how they let you become a sr. is beyond me since your first closing LOD shift by yourself tonight you hid in the office and myself and the CTL had to run the store till close then had to force you to lock up everything since the emails you were checking were so fucking important. So fuck you i know your not gonna last till October so im praying everyday till you quit or termed.


----------



## AdItemOnly (May 9, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> Hey, sometimes even us tall people need to get up just a little higher. Like reaching the top shelf in the back room.



i need it for the top shelf of cereal, but i always put it back where i found it lol


----------



## dannyy315 (May 9, 2015)

To my ETLs: Hey, that was really smart to schedule me as the only Hardlines team member from 8:00 am - 3:00 pm. Not only was I one of  the only people going for backup and answering calls, but there was no one on the floor when I was on break. I needed the exercise from all the walking anyway, thanks for that.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 9, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> TTO(group of)TM: STOP MOVING THE STEPSTOOL! IT's always the same 3 people moving it from one place to another, and you're all too tall to be touching my stool. Stttooooopppppp.



I'm probably in the top 3 tallest on the sales floor at my store, but I still use the step stool on occasion, particularly when I deep zone the top shelves in market for the 4x4 (beverage wall, anyone?). I always put it back when I'm done though.


----------



## signingminion (May 9, 2015)

AdItemOnly said:


> i need it for the top shelf of cereal, but i always put it back where i found it lol


I remember the first revision when the top shelf hit six feet or so. I called the STL down and showed him how ridiculous it was. And then started bribing the flow team to zone cereal top shelves for me in return for baked goods. Those were the days.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 10, 2015)

To my entire morning team: Next time there's no one at TSC, sign out your own equipment. I'm Hardlines, I can't sign equipment out for half a dozen people when I'm supposed to be on the salesfloor. You guys are lucky I'm nice.


----------



## Interrobang (May 10, 2015)

To those flow team members: 
RESHOP CARTS AREN'T FOR YOUR DAMNED BACK STOCK.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 10, 2015)

To everyone who called out today: it's nice that you want to spend time with your mother on Mother's Day. But calling out last minute just puts a burden on everyone else who came in to work. It's really selfish.


----------



## signingminion (May 11, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To everyone who called out today: it's nice that you want to spend time with your mother on Mother's Day. But calling out last minute just puts a burden on everyone else who came in to work. It's really selfish.


And nobody is fooled...enjoy getting cut to one shift a week sweetie.


----------



## PullMonkey (May 11, 2015)

TTOCashier: Keep an eye on your bloody lane! I heard the GSA call you back up at least three times...

TAllTheSoftlinesTM: Thanks for all your help today. I ended up helping softlines with truck and they were all good to me, along with very helpful.


----------



## tgtguy (May 11, 2015)

tto srtl STOP! having a fellow tm txt me asking me to come in early..Do I mind coming in early ?  No.However......

1. The schedule is put out generally two weeks in advance...so you know what I am scheduled . You could had asked me then. IF there is a urgent need....its not a fellow tms place to ask me...they are not my leader you are . You should be the one asking. Better yet YOU do my schedule...so just schedule me right to begin with.

2. Why the hell do you even bother asking me to come in early?  EVERY time you have someone to txt me...I always check my schedule online and guess you what YOU have already changed it. So. why have someone to txt me asking me if I can come in early....when you already changed the schedule. You don't even wait for my answer!


----------



## OffYaPhone (May 11, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To everyone who called out today: it's nice that you want to spend time with your mother on Mother's Day. But calling out last minute just puts a burden on everyone else who came in to work. It's really selfish.



Yeah, it was rough early yesterday. One fellow TM called out both Saturday and Sunday. Some of the other cashiers were hot. Sure, I would have liked to spend time with my four children yesterday as well, but you suck it up and make alternative plans. The actual day is overrated anyway, having to wait forever at somebody's restaurant.


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 11, 2015)

TTOTM: Thank you for abandoning your store and your POG team. Like we already aren't strung out as it is.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 11, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> Yeah, it was rough early yesterday. One fellow TM called out both Saturday and Sunday. Some of the other cashiers were hot. Sure, I would have liked to spend time with my four children yesterday as well, but you suck it up and make alternative plans. The actual day is overrated anyway, having to wait forever at somebody's restaurant.


That's sneaky. It makes it look like you had a legitimate issue that you had to take 2 days off for. I had to fill in for both instocks and electronics yesterday. It was crazy.


----------



## TargetRed (May 12, 2015)

To the flow team that just leaves trash and baskets out on the floor, please stop. It's incredibly annoying. I shouldn't have to come in the afternoon and immediately find a basket/flat with a bunch of defectives on it. Nor should I come in and walk down sections C and D and find all the trash -- mainly styrofoam -- from a ton of boxes (mainly ones that had lamps, chairs, tables, home decorations, etc. in them) just lying on the floor. It would be nice if they would pick up their shit before they left, so people like me wouldn't have to take time out of their day to do it for them.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 12, 2015)

TargetRed said:


> To the flow team that just leaves trash and baskets out on the floor, please stop. It's incredibly annoying. I shouldn't have to come in the afternoon and immediately find a basket/flat with a bunch of defectives on it. Nor should I come in and walk down sections C and D and find all the trash -- mainly styrofoam -- from a ton of boxes (mainly ones that had lamps, chairs, tables, home decorations, etc. in them) just lying on the floor. It would be nice if they would pick up their shit before they left, so people like me wouldn't have to take time out of their day to do it for them.



Lod's, tl's, or tm's walk By & see this? Pick me up please.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 13, 2015)

sher said:


> Sometimes I sound annoyed because the guest annoyed me and I managed to stay composed while the guest was on the phone but then it comes out when I make the announcement. Other times I'm actually annoyed if the call bounced back 3 times and no one responded at all. If you're with a guest, you can respond quickly. If you know there's no one in the area, tell me... And maybe volunteer to help. Otherwise, I just go look for the item if it bounces back too much. This little response might as well be "to those tms who never acknowledge sher's phone announcements.
> 
> Of course that might not have been the case with your annoyed operator haha.


We will have people call during our lunch 1/2 hour and somehow get to the operator, who calls over the walkie. Since we are the "red-headed stepchildren" of the store, we rarely actually GET walkies or PDAS and don't actually HEAR them calling. One day, I was on lunch and heard it over someone else's walkie. I had to walk out and tell her to have them call back later because nobody actually IN the pharmacy could hear her. Plus, half the time, we can't pick up the calls from other lines in the store??? Lol!


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 13, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> We will have people call during our lunch 1/2 hour and somehow get to the operator, who calls over the walkie. Since we are the "red-headed stepchildren" of the store, we rarely actually GET walkies or PDAS and don't actually HEAR them calling. One day, I was on lunch and heard it over someone else's walkie. I had to walk out and tell her to have them call back later because nobody actually IN the pharmacy could hear her. Plus, half the time, we can't pick up the calls from other lines in the store??? Lol!


When I used to be operator, I would sent the call to the pharmacy line... If the guest called back, I'd try the line myself. If no one picked up, I'd tell the guest to call back in 15-30 minutes. If someone did pick up, I'd give them a heads up that I was about the send them a call.
The phones are not 100% reliable and I had them crash completely once every couple of months. That was always fun.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 13, 2015)

TTOETL: Please call a repairman to fix the air conditioning. I can't breathe.


----------



## signingminion (May 13, 2015)

Deli Ninja said:


> When I used to be operator, I would sent the call to the pharmacy line... If the guest called back, I'd try the line myself. If no one picked up, I'd tell the guest to call back in 15-30 minutes. If someone did pick up, I'd give them a heads up that I was about the send them a call.
> The phones are not 100% reliable and I had them crash completely once every couple of months. That was always fun.


Our pharmacy has a pda and walkie assigned to them. Although they may miss walkie calls for any number if reasons.


----------



## LadyCynide (May 13, 2015)

TTOETL: Your flow and early morning teams are not "the greatest team in the biz" because they literally do nothing. Every time I come into my cosmetics section in the morning, there's at least 1 cart of cosmetic push just sitting there, not even touched. But then you praise the girl who works that section because she always finishes her tasks. No, she always gets them out of the backroom and then leaves them. There's a difference. 

TTOTL: I love you. You get me. And yes, I AM going to start sticking anonymous sticky notes on the vibe cards congratulating the flow team that say things like, "Actually, no, that was me." Good suggestion!


----------



## dondon4720 (May 14, 2015)

TTOTM: I understand that we are supposed to step out and bring the guests  to our line but you don't have to A: Steal guests that were just about to enter my line. and B: stand halfway in the middle on the racetrack in front of you lane asking everyone who walks by weather they are ready to checkout, it is awkward and hearing your voice every 2 minuets makes me literally want to kill myself sometimes.


----------



## Noiinteam (May 15, 2015)

TTOTM: I was pushing woman's champion when a guest asked me where the quilted jackets were. I knew immediately they were long gone and told her so. The guest proceeds to tell me the computer says we have them in the store. After asking a couple more questions she had the jacket at guest service and the tm up there told her we had them. I and the guest go up front and I ask her to show me my in store availability. I go behind the counter and of course it says zero. I will go out of my way to help a guest but it kills me when another tm does a half ass job.


----------



## tgtguy (May 15, 2015)

TTOTM- The backroom is not a break room. Just because you are on a break or lunch  ( I am assuming you were on break or lunch or maybe you were just mia from the front lanes)doesn't mean you need to be in the back room flirting with the new guy. He wasn't on break or lunch and had work to do like the rest of us !


----------



## TargetRed (May 15, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Lod's, tl's, or tm's walk By & see this? Pick me up please.



Honestly, the way it looks, everyone freaking walks by it. Flow team will be out there, 10-11 AM, and I don't usually get in to close PFresh until 2:30 or 3, so in that 3-5 hour span, I'm sure there are plenty of TMs and TLs that walk by it but no one does anything and it bothers the absolute shit outta me. But oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## TargetRed (May 16, 2015)

I'm going slightly off topic here, but I'm gonna go ahead anyway. To the vendors that supply our store, please do your freaking job correctly, and actually put in some effort. I mean, my God almighty, I don't know what I have to do but I'm thoroughly convinced we have the worst vendors out of all Target stores. Being a vendor does not appear to be rocket science. There's only select few that seem to be worth a damn. The rest are horrible; all the bread vendors (except for Thomas english muffins/bagels), the Coke guys, the Snyder's Pretzels guy, the Mission dude, the milk vendor, the Edy's guy, and I think I'm missing a couple others -- are just terrible. There is absolutely ZERO explanation as to why we should run out of bread. None, whatsoever. We shouldn't run out of milk, either. We sell a ton of those Outshine bars, but they seem to prefer it to run bare. And if we have an endcap for Coke product and another one for Dasani water, there is no reason why we should only have just 10 12-packs (and they're all Dr. Pepper) on one and 4 Dasani's on the other. It just does not make any sense to me and it bugs the absolute shit outta me to constantly deal with these guys and constantly have to give them red's on the vendor survey. So damn frustrating. I wish we could get new vendors. The Pepsi guys, the Pepperidge Farm dude, the Frito-Lay guy and the Thomas vendor (because he's actually trying and putting in effort) are the only ones worth keeping, in my opinion. I hate vendors. End rant.

EDIT: I'm also tired of taking DiGiorno pizzas out of the freezer because the guy loads a whole buncha crap in there and it messes up the air flow of the freezers. I take some out and they magically appear back again. A neverending process, apparently. And I never see him either. He's like a damn ninja.


----------



## signingminion (May 16, 2015)

dondon4720 said:


> TTOTM: I understand that we are supposed to step out and bring the guests  to our line but you don't have to A: Steal guests that were just about to enter my line. and B: stand halfway in the middle on the racetrack in front of you lane asking everyone who walks by weather they are ready to checkout, it is awkward and hearing your voice every 2 minuets makes me literally want to kill myself sometimes.


Haha, do you work at my store? I have a cashier that can't help herself who has some irritating behavior patterns...


----------



## dannyy315 (May 16, 2015)

TTOTM at guest service: Stop mixing cosmetics reshop with HBA! We have a separate bin for the cosmetics stuff because it's a separate department.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 16, 2015)

To my STL: I just want to say that I feel very lucky to have you lead my store. You're always hands on with work, you have a friendly attitude, and you always make yourself available when someone needs help. You haven't pissed me off once in the six months you've been working here and I can't say that about many other team members. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## redeye58 (May 16, 2015)

To that one FATM: You didn't get the weekend off for your trip with your BFFs but that's ok 'cause you called out anyway. 
Good thing I didn't have any family plans since I just LOVE pulling doubles  & I'll be working tomorrow since you already called out for THAT day too.
Hope you get food poisoning on your trip.


----------



## signingminion (May 17, 2015)

TTOTM: Grow up instead of whining about people posting work related pics not even about your lazy ass. At huddle. I hope your new job realizes you got caught stealing and put on a final warning. I doubt you told them about it either...which will get you fired from the new place. Idiot.


----------



## sher (May 18, 2015)

To that sbux tm, when I coldbrew at home it really does taste better and smoother to me than that bitter concentrate sbux uses. Tastes like it was brewed hot then chilled vs coldbrew. Nothing wrong with that (I just prefer le coldbrew) but the way you said that thing about me wanting it watered down like [other coffee chain] was kinda snobby. All good though, I'll still buy the sb iced coffee when I'm desperate for not water. I gave up soda lol (except at sonic where watermelon sprite has my heart) and somehow coffee made it on my list of things I can drink on occasion.


----------



## OffYaPhone (May 18, 2015)

sher said:


> To that sbux tm, when I coldbrew at home it really does taste better and smoother to me than that bitter concentrate sbux uses. Tastes like it was brewed hot then chilled vs coldbrew. Nothing wrong with that (I just prefer le coldbrew) but the way you said that thing about me wanting it watered down like [other coffee chain] was kinda snobby. All good though, I'll still buy the sb iced coffee when I'm desperate for not water. I gave up soda lol (except at sonic where watermelon sprite has my heart) and somehow coffee made it on my list of things I can drink on occasion.


Their cold brew is absolutely gross! I had it once and will never again get it.


----------



## sajaegi (May 18, 2015)

TTOTM:
Literally, piss off.
Piss. Off.
You're so annoying. I hate working cashier shifts because the GSTL always puts me at the lane next to yours and there's nothing more bothersome than hearing shit spew out of your mouth. 
You're stupid; every time you work HL you always ask me questions that were clearly answered in training. Like, it's common sense shit (ex. "How do I get an item pulled from the back room? ???? ?  ???") and I know you can figure it out on your own.
I could tell you were a wreck since I first saw you coming in for your interview. Why our STL/ETLs hired you is a question that disturbs me and keeps me awake at night.


----------



## queencat (May 18, 2015)

TTsoftlinesTMs: SORRY.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 18, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Our pharmacy has a pda and walkie assigned to them. Although they may miss walkie calls for any number if reasons.


I wish!


----------



## VibinBitch (May 20, 2015)

To that one LOD,
If you want to go ahead and be a GSA, go ahead. Don't tell that I don't know what I'm doing, and run up every time I call for a back up. Just leave me alone, if I need your help I will ask. Don't call team members to back up, when you are in the back of the store, and can't see anything. I run the team well, my numbers show it! Just leave me alone and go away. 
Thanks,
The most annoyed GSA when I work with you


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 22, 2015)

To those two Produce TMs...
Thank you SO much for chatting with me, being huge nerds with me, and providing thoughtful insight whilst bitching about Target. It really makes working here less painful.

TTO Meat TM...
Bring back my freaking labeled trash cans! Every! Time! I know ours are cleaner than yours, but you can't have ours! If the filth bothers you, clean 'em yourself.


----------



## asidius (May 22, 2015)

To that one ETL who makes the Backroom schedule: How do you forget to schedule a closer?


----------



## calimero (May 22, 2015)

To the backroom TL who will do anything but his job , how on earth do you still work here ?  
Instead of back stocking , he will put a pull clip or a challenge clip on the vehicle !!!! 
Flow tl caught him right handed doing it ! 
That is how they come clean in the backroom !


----------



## Interrobang (May 22, 2015)

TTOTM: I'm sorry we're losing you. I appreciated your work ethic, calm demeanor, and your attitude. I'm glad you have bigger and better things to look forward to. I wish you all the best in your new career!

To my leadership: How, how, *HOW* are all these newbie bums getting past you lot and their 90 days? It's disheartening to see all these lazy people "working" at our store.


----------



## sher (May 23, 2015)

To whoever made the most recent schedule, how do you schedule so few people on MDW IN NEW JERSEY! MDW is so big here. Yes lots of people are going to the beach, but they all need swimsuits and maxi dresses and sandals and shorts! And they'll need stuff from the other parts of the store too! Like, we won't be busy the entire day, but to schedule as if no one will be in town shopping is nuts. Next year let's just close the store for the whole weekend. That's a good idea. Team members like beach weekends too... I think


----------



## dannyy315 (May 23, 2015)

TTOLOD: You sure ask a lot of favors from me. In fact, every time a guest asks you for help and I'm nearby, you always ask me to take care of it even when you're not busy. Yet one someone calls you over the walkie you often dismiss it and say "I'm busy". Stop being lazy.


----------



## Circle9 (May 23, 2015)

To that one TL: Great enthusiasm today! Too bad running around and being cheerful doesn't really cover for not knowing what you're doing. I know this isn't your area you're covering for but that just means stopping and thinking is a bit more necessary? 

To that one ETL: Oh wow, I completed the task list today! _Just like nearly every single time _I do instocks. Seriously, its 51 RIGs. It is not that difficult. Thanks for the unnecessary praise though?


----------



## asidius (May 24, 2015)

To that one team member that's me: Why the fuck did I think it was ok to put a grill that already has wheels on it on a flat, and not hold it down?  In truth it was a blessing the grill fell off the flat because I found out we couldn't sell it anyway but I wish it didn't result in taking a big slice of skin off my thumb.


----------



## sigma7 (May 24, 2015)

@asidius sucks about your thumb, but thank you for being accountable for your decisions. That's an admirable quality.


----------



## PullMonkey (May 24, 2015)

asidius said:


> To that one team member that's me: Why the fuck did I think it was ok to put a grill that already has wheels on it on a flat, and not hold it down?  In truth it was a blessing the grill fell off the flat because I found out we couldn't sell it anyway but I wish it didn't result in taking a big slice of skin off my thumb.


Oh my, I think you work at my store.


----------



## DoWork (May 24, 2015)

To that one team member who is eating stuff in the ambient room and the produce cooler: Fuck you. AP has been made aware of it. I've been keeping record of what's been showing up in the QMOS bin and trash cans, along with the half eaten shit you leave lying around.


----------



## signingminion (May 24, 2015)

DoWork said:


> To that one team member who is eating stuff in the ambient room and the produce cooler: Fuck you. AP has been made aware of it. I've been keeping record of what's been showing up in the QMOS bin and trash cans, along with the half eaten shit you leave lying around.


Kudos. Just noticed a post about $100 reward when such crap is caught. I got nothing when I turned my thief in.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

To the backroom team member that bails early on me all the time, why?  I mean seriously, why do you do that?  It's completely rude and unprofessional in my opinion.  And your excuse is bullshit.  You go with "I have to be back here at 430am".  I don't give a shit.  You need to communicate with the backroom team lead and work that.  That is not my problem.  You were scheduled from 10am to 630pm today, not 545pm.  I was scheduled to leave at 8pm but stayed until 825pm to do lazy shopping.  If you can leave at 545pm, does that mean I can leave at 715pm?  I just wish for once that I could work 10am to 630pm, and bail on you at 530pm and see how you like it.  And you don't even do any backstock during the CAF batch hours. 
You give the bullshit reason of "whatever I back stock I will have to pull again".  I have told you what to do and you refuse to do it.  STO and SUBT999 for back stocking during the CAF batch hours.  That is you being lazy and not being able to do simple math.  I swear I work with fucking idiots at my store.  Trying to explain STO and SUBT999 is pointless because they refuse to do it. 

Example for STO and SUBT999 backstocking

You have 2 cans of beans and you are going to backstock it in a location with 1 can of beans. 
First you backstock a quantity of 2 in that location, then you go into SUBT and scan the can of beans and pick pull for a guest then scan the location and for the quantity you will type 999.  Second, you will select no when you are asked did you pull all. 
Last, the PDA will beep and it will want a quantity, that is the total quantity that is now in that location and the correct answer is 3. 

Simple math 2+1=3

If you can't add 2+1=3 then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 25, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> Example for STO and SUBT999 backstocking
> 
> You have 2 cans of beans and you are going to backstock it in a location with 1 can of beans.
> First you backstock a quantity of 2 in that location, then you go into SUBT and scan the can of beans and pick pull for a guest then scan the location and for the quantity you will type 999.  Second, you will select no when you are asked did you pull all.
> ...



You do not need to STO before using SUBT 9999. You can locate it into the location directly from subtract because it will always ask you if you pulled all and when you hit no it will locate that item. It does not cause location accuracy issues to do it this way and saves time for everyone.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 25, 2015)

The Dude Abides said:


> You do not need to STO before using SUBT 9999. You can locate it into the location directly from subtract because it will always ask you if you pulled all and when you hit no it will locate that item. It does not cause location accuracy issues to do it this way and saves time for everyone.



This is true. Best practice says to STO first as a safeguard against CLR, MIR, and items in the wrong fillgroup, but not STOing first will not affect BRLA as long as you know how to do math.


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 25, 2015)

When it comes to CAF backstock there should not be any clearance or MIR to begin with since it just got pushed.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 25, 2015)

The Dude Abides said:


> When it comes to CAF backstock there should not be any clearance or MIR to begin with since it just got pushed.



Also true. It refers to backstock in general because you never know what flow and sales floor will send back and what the exhausted backroom TM might miss. Just another element of checks and balances within the logistics process.


----------



## Noiinteam (May 25, 2015)

TTOTM: You are back from college. Good for you, bad for us. If you work, and I hesitate to use the word "work", any slower, you'll be in reverse. TOO SLOW FOR FLOW, or, IMO, anywhere else.


----------



## LadyCynide (May 25, 2015)

sher said:


> To whoever made the most recent schedule, how do you schedule so few people on MDW IN NEW JERSEY! MDW is so big here. Yes lots of people are going to the beach, but they all need swimsuits and maxi dresses and sandals and shorts! And they'll need stuff from the other parts of the store too! Like, we won't be busy the entire day, but to schedule as if no one will be in town shopping is nuts. Next year let's just close the store for the whole weekend. That's a good idea. Team members like beach weekends too... I think



Is this a Jersey thing? 'Cause my store did the exact same thing. I was on register 95% of my shift instead of working cosmetics, and our poor softlines team wasn't a team at all. It was just the woman working the fitting room and one other girl trying desperately to do everything else herself.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

I was always told that SUBT 999 will create mistakes since you telling the PDA that something was already in that location.  I was told it would be like a "ghost" in that location.  Then again, how can it be a ghost when an item is in said location.  I just wish the back stocking process was less stressful and time consuming.  I hate pulling back stock during the CAF batch hours.  That's probably my biggest pet peeve at target.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 25, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> I was always told that SUBT 999 will create mistakes since you telling the PDA that something was already in that location.  I was told it would be like a "ghost" in that location.  Then again, how can it be a ghost when an item is in said location.  I just wish the back stocking process was less stressful and time consuming.  I hate pulling back stock during the CAF batch hours.  That's probably my biggest pet peeve at target.



Whoever told you that is full of crap. If anything, it would be a baffle because you're pulling 9,999 non-existent units. BUT IT'S NOT because baffles are only "found" when pulling a batch, not when using SUBT. Because errors are not reported for SUBT pulls, SUBT9999 is actually best practice for resetting the accumulator.

Go on Workbench and search for the guide for resetting the accumulator, then print it out and show it to your TL, ETL, and everyone else who's saying otherwise.

As others have said in other threads, if you need to SUBT9999 that often, there are more problems in your store than how items are being backstocked during the CAF hours. Are you sure every item is being pushed to capacity in all locations? Is the instocks team able to scan accurately? The only time you should need to use SUBT9999 is when a POG is killed or a capacity is incorrect.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

Well I'm gonna use SUBT999 with STO until my last day.  I don't give a shit what anyone says.  Usually the ones that say "don't do it that way" have no idea what they're talking about.  I always use SUBT999 during the caf batch hours because I refuse to pull back stock and that's what will happen if I only use STO.


----------



## Produce Queen (May 26, 2015)

I have never stowed 1st when subt 9999ing and it always works just fine.  You've been misinformed Jack.  But, you don't give a shit what anyone says so carry on.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (May 27, 2015)

TTOETL:  Yes we are both female, I'm older than you and have been married for years.  You can safely assume I have had sex.  You cannot safely assume that I am willing to offer tips and tricks for your new relationship.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (May 27, 2015)

The Dude Abides said:


> You do not need to STO before using SUBT 9999. You can locate it into the location directly from subtract because it will always ask you if you pulled all and when you hit no it will locate that item. It does not cause location accuracy issues to do it this way and saves time for everyone.


You do have to sto it first if you're using a mydevice.


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 27, 2015)

Why would a backroom team member be using a mydevice?


----------



## Noiinteam (May 27, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> I have never stowed 1st when subt 9999ing and it always works just fine.  You've been misinformed Jack.  But, you don't give a shit what anyone says so carry on.



Omg this is so funny, I laughed out loud when I read it.


----------



## sher (May 27, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> Is this a Jersey thing? 'Cause my store did the exact same thing. I was on register 95% of my shift instead of working cosmetics, and our poor softlines team wasn't a team at all. It was just the woman working the fitting room and one other girl trying desperately to do everything else herself.



I don't think it is completely haha. I assume coastal states were worse in general because everyone here was prepping for either beach weekends or beach day trips. Town I live in was actually a ghost town (everyone went down the shore) but Target was somehow still popping. Probably pool/bbq people. We did have more than 1 person on the floor, though. It just wasn't enough. We should've had every sl member on the schedule. The people can't buy the stuff that's balled up in unsorted carts. They ask me if there's any in the back and I say no it's all out... Then they say oh and walk by my 7 unsorted carts lol.


----------



## AdItemOnly (May 27, 2015)

The Dude Abides said:


> Why would a backroom team member be using a mydevice?



maybe they like stowing with it and having it break every 5 mins so they do less work... I would do that lol


----------



## commiecorvus (May 27, 2015)

> Jill of All Trades, post: 193091, member: 9574"]TTOETL:  Yes we are both female, I'm older than you and have been married for years.  You can safely assume I have had sex.  You cannot safely assume that I am willing to offer tips and tricks for your new relationship.




The solution is to charge for each piece of advice.
After all you had to learn them the hard way.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (May 27, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> The solution is to charge for each piece of advice.
> After all you had to learn them the hard way.



Hard work and lots of practice...  ;-)


----------



## Circle9 (May 27, 2015)

To that one TM: Whoops, I started to talk to you about real world issues. That was a mistake!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 27, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> To that one TM: Whoops, I started to talk to you about real world issues. That was a mistake!


I did that once. But, I did help that tm in the end.


----------



## Circle9 (May 27, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I did that once. But, I did help that tm in the end.


This was less personal issues and more veering into politics/state of the world. Nothing like when a coworker starts talking about the media and the impending collapse of America/The world/??? at that point I was kind of glad my break was almost over.

Its a shame because otherwise they're not a bad person but their world view? We've got some incompatibilities there.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 27, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> This was less personal issues and more veering into politics/state of the world. Nothing like when a coworker starts talking about the media and the impending collapse of America/The world/??? at that point I was kind of glad my break was almost over.
> 
> Its a shame because otherwise they're not a bad person but their world view? We've got some incompatibilities there.


Jack in the chat room does the same thing.


----------



## signingminion (May 27, 2015)

The Dude Abides said:


> Why would a backroom team member be using a mydevice?


Because there are no pdas and heaven forbid they learn to read a pick label or use a scanner to find a location or share...and since only a handful of other tms are in when they start, if even, there are just so many mydevices surely we don't need them all. And half the team splits off to backstock once they complete the first row of push. So like 9 people are in the backroom, trying to backstock with only 7pdas available or less.

Ours are about to get locked up if I have to track down the pfresh one again....


----------



## PullMonkey (May 27, 2015)

TTOTM: I know you're new to ad setup, and new in general, but SERIOUSLY! Setting up the new ad signs is NOT that difficult. Read the instructions, fold where it says to, stick it in the label strip in the correct location.

Seriously, NONE of A block was done properly. Someone else was stuck fixing all your mistakes.

I'm kind of glad I'm back to doing ad this coming Sunday.


----------



## signingminion (May 27, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> TTOTM: I know you're new to ad setup, and new in general, but SERIOUSLY! Setting up the new ad signs is NOT that difficult. Read the instructions, fold where it says to, stick it in the label strip in the correct location.
> 
> Seriously, NONE of A block was done properly. Someone else was stuck fixing all your mistakes.
> 
> I'm kind of glad I'm back to doing ad this coming Sunday.


My useless PA is required to set the pfresh valley cause he works Sunday open. Every week he manages to completely screw up the dozen or so signs. He's been doing this for over a year now. How can you not even manage to notice you are not consistent over that amount of time? He's got to work twice as hard to screw it up that badly...


----------



## Circle9 (May 28, 2015)

To leadership: The visitors are in the store and you are giving them the tour of the salesfloor. There is still GM truck to be pushed and flow is kind of shorthanded today. _*Now is not the time to pull me and another TM to go fill the front endcaps you didn't get to. *_Just let me finish my carts and switch over in controlled manner instead of this flailing around bullshit. 

To the visitors: How the hell you people think instocks isn't a mess is beyond me. But maybe that's because I know how the sausage is made.


----------



## Kartman (May 28, 2015)

Me too!!!


----------



## Loki (May 29, 2015)

To that one team member or actually probably an entire group of you...certain razors absolutely HAVE to be in a locked case. I'm sick of walking down that aisle and seeing them unprotected just sitting on the shelf. Black target means lock that shit up! I will continue to pull them off the shelf and stick them in the HBA stock room with a note until you get the point!


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 29, 2015)

Loki said:


> To that one team member or actually probably an entire group of you...certain razors absolutely HAVE to be in a locked case. I'm sick of walking down that aisle and seeing them unprotected just sitting on the shelf. Black target means lock that shit up! I will continue to pull them off the shelf and stick them in the HBA stock room with a note until you get the point!


What? Flow putting on Merch protection? What is that pipe dream? Dysons on the floor with no spider-wraps, razors without keepers, and video games placed _on the top of the shelf rather than in the case!  _


----------



## commiecorvus (May 29, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> What? Flow putting on Merch protection? What is that pipe dream? Dysons on the floor with no spider-wraps, razors without keepers, and video games placed _on the top of the shelf rather than in the case!  _




When we only had an AP TL he did a contest every week for the flow team as to how many items could be put in keepers or cases.
People would mark down their numbers and at the end of the week he would give gift cards (back when we could give gift cards).
Since it was every week and the cards were $20 the flow team worked hard at getting stuff done.


----------



## Loki (May 29, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> What? Flow putting on Merch protection? What is that pipe dream? Dysons on the floor with no spider-wraps, razors without keepers, and video games placed _on the top of the shelf rather than in the case!  _


Maybe cause I work electronics and I'm so used to things being properly secured. It drives me mad though like it's not that hard quit being lazy!


----------



## mrknownothing (May 29, 2015)

Loki said:


> To that one team member or actually probably an entire group of you...certain razors absolutely HAVE to be in a locked case. I'm sick of walking down that aisle and seeing them unprotected just sitting on the shelf. Black target means lock that shit up! I will continue to pull them off the shelf and stick them in the HBA stock room with a note until you get the point!



Have you spoken with your AP leader about this?


----------



## Loki (May 29, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Have you spoken with your AP leader about this?


I have and they mention it constantly at our huddles but no one ever listens because they're lazy and just don't care.


----------



## masterofalltrades (May 30, 2015)

Ttotm. WTF You'really an hour late for the 3rd time this month. Then you dissappear on lunch for like 50 minutes. Are you trying to get fired ?


----------



## SFSFun (May 30, 2015)

TTOETL: You are the worst LOD in the building and I dread the days when I am working and you are on an LOD shift.

Sending Flow home early because they cost too much payroll doesn't magically make the 16 pallets/flats of push disappear. And ambushing them in the breakroom on lunch break by telling them not to clock back in and just go home for the day was really not cool. It seems even the TL was surprised by that.

Also, stop asking every logistics-side TM you see to work a pull! We have our own stuff to deal with...Maybe try using the SALESFLOOR TMs to work product to the SALESFLOOR.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 30, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> Maybe try using the SALESFLOOR TMs to work product to the SALESFLOOR.



Now that sounds like a fantastic idea. The only problem is that they're all back-up cashing because payroll.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (May 30, 2015)

TTOTMs despite all the call outs, the back ups and the LOD telling us we had to leave on time you guys decided to play all night. You took 30 min brakes TOGETHER and heaven knows how long your lunches were. Then you started a basketball game. I heard you call your friend on the walkie and invite him to come back and play. Yes, I went up and got the LOD. Yes, I'm glad she chewed you guys out. I wish she would have fired all of you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 30, 2015)

Loki said:


> To that one team member or actually probably an entire group of you...certain razors absolutely HAVE to be in a locked case. I'm sick of walking down that aisle and seeing them unprotected just sitting on the shelf. Black target means lock that shit up! I will continue to pull them off the shelf and stick them in the HBA stock room with a note until you get the point!


Why don't you set a good example & spider wrap or box the razors? AP does count the razors. Your store maybe out of razor boxes.


----------



## Loki (May 30, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Why don't you set a good example & spider wrap or box the razors? AP does count the razors. Your store maybe out of razor boxes.


I do box them up when I find them. We have enough (once they're in a box you can't fit that many on the peg anyways) but it's mostly they just can't be bothered with it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 30, 2015)

Loki said:


> I do box them up when I find them. We have enough (once they're in a box you can't fit that many on the peg anyways) but it's mostly they just can't be bothered with it.


Hba flow tm's & back room tm's might need to be trained on how to do it. You could box the razors & then back stock them, as an educational tool & a big hint for the team.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 30, 2015)

TTOTM who jaywalked and made me miss a green light: You almost made me late to work because I stopped at several other red lights that probably would've been green if it weren't for your traffic violation. Your karma is coming.


----------



## RhettB (May 30, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Hba flow tm's & back room tm's might need to be trained on how to do it. You could box the razors & then back stock them, as an educational tool & a big hint for the team.



We just spider wrap ours.   We have a bigger problem with Crest Strips right now.  Spider wrapping those is time consuming.


----------



## Bosch (May 30, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> TTOTM: I know you're new to ad setup, and new in general, but SERIOUSLY! Setting up the new ad signs is NOT that difficult. Read the instructions, fold where it says to, stick it in the label strip in the correct location.
> 
> Seriously, NONE of A block was done properly. Someone else was stuck fixing all your mistakes.
> 
> I'm kind of glad I'm back to doing ad this coming Sunday.



After three months we caught our idiot, he isn't allowed to work ad set up, only ad take down now..


----------



## Loki (May 30, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Hba flow tm's & back room tm's might need to be trained on how to do it. You could box the razors & then back stock them, as an educational tool & a big hint for the team.


I do that constantly they still don't get it. No matter how many times you correct it and let them know what the procedure is they will do what they want. I feel bad for AP at our store cause no one takes them seriously.


----------



## calimero (May 30, 2015)

To that new etl hr. : get out of your office and help on the floor !!! 
1 cashier until 10 am 
1 gstl
1 FRO 
1 elec tm 
2 pog tm 
No one else until 11 am ! 
We are swamped and etl hr barks order to go for back up ! 
Pog tm is on break , 2nd pog tm is helping a guest
Gstl already on the lane ...
Etl hr is sitting in her office ....she then calls backroom tm to go for backup !


----------



## Loki (May 30, 2015)

TTOTM thanks for calling out for the second time in a row meaning I have to pull a double tonight. I could have been at home spending time with my girlfriend you asshat.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 30, 2015)

calimero said:


> To that new etl hr. : get out of your office and help on the floor !!!
> 1 cashier until 10 am
> 1 gstl
> 1 FRO
> ...


Last week I was the only team member scheduled in Hardlines until 1pm. On a regular basis on the weekends I'm the only Hardlines team member on the floor from 8am to 10am. And guess who they always call for backup during that period?!


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 31, 2015)

TTOETL: Screw you. After I left last night, I had started to respect you a little bit more after I thought you stood up to the guests _you_ had me remove for drawing obscene (male genitalia) pictures on the wall in seasonal with a sharpie (admittedly misreported, it turned out to be a crayola marker) when they showed up an hour later to complain. Boy did that go down the dump this afternoon.
So you not only apparently gave them a 5% target coupon as apology, you also told them that I was out of line for doing the very fracking thing you told me to do??? And you then told my boss, the ETL-AP, to coach me and to call the guest and apologise, all without fracking telling her that _you were the one who told me to escort them out of the fracking building???_ It's a damned good thing (for you) that she's essentially your best friend, because she knows me better than to think that I would approach random guests and tell them to get out of our store for just "doodling on a chalk-board," and wanted to get my side of the story before coaching me. Oh, and don't you think that the three other sales-floor TM's and the APS who were all involved and switched to ch. 4 when I told you what happened and asked you what you wanted me to do will remember, and if asked, likely tell any investigator that _you_ told me to escort them out? 

To my ETL: Thank you for knowing me to do my job properly and through the proper channels and not blowing up on me.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 31, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOETL: Screw you. After I left last night, I had started to respect you a little bit more after I thought you stood up to the guests _you_ had me remove for drawing obscene (male genitalia) pictures on the wall in seasonal with a sharpie (admittedly misreported, it turned out to be a crayola marker) when they showed up an hour later to complain. Boy did that go down the dump this afternoon.
> So you not only apparently gave them a 5% target coupon as apology, you also told them that I was out of line for doing the very fracking thing you told me to do??? And you then told my boss, the ETL-AP, to coach me and to call the guest and apologise, all without fracking telling her that _you were the one who told me to escort them out of the fracking building???_ It's a damned good thing (for you) that she's essentially your best friend, because she knows me better than to think that I would approach random guests and tell them to get out of our store for just "doodling on a chalk-board," and wanted to get my side of the story before coaching me. Oh, and don't you think that the three other sales-floor TM's and the APS who were all involved and switched to ch. 4 when I told you what happened and asked you what you wanted me to do will remember, and if asked, likely tell any investigator that _you_ told me to escort them out?
> 
> To my ETL: Thank you for knowing me to do my job properly and through the proper channels and not blowing up on me.


That's awful. Amazing what Team Leads will do for guest loyalty.


----------



## SFSFun (May 31, 2015)

So apparently the store massively overspent payroll leading up to a recent visit, which is why flow got sent home on Friday. They also cut all of flow and POG on Saturday (full trailer sitting at the dock and electronics reset is still unfinished). That being said...

TTOSTL: While I don't agree with your decision to cut entire teams from the schedule like that, I can appreciate your willingness to step up and accept the consequences. You asked the BRTL to cut his shift and ended up pulling a closeopen since there was no other keyholder at scheduled 6am. You personally worked out several pallets of leftover freight AND you almost made a bale. All with zero help from TMs!


----------



## babytrees (May 31, 2015)

calimero said:


> To that new etl hr. : get out of your office and help on the floor !!!
> 1 cashier until 10 am
> 1 gstl
> 1 FRO
> ...


that sounds like my last store's HREtl….or any of the etl's


----------



## iVibe (May 31, 2015)

Without the risk of giving my store away...
To that one stl: why did you change the process of guest service so much, right after I finally learned the system and how to run it? Why is it the guest service has to be the one to sort and I have to be the one to do returns after 7pm? I'm not supposed to do guest service unless it  means breaks or I am assigned for the shift. Smh. I am almost sorry I was willing to learn.

To that one gsa: you didn't let me go home until 11 when I was was feeling dizzy and very much out of it this the entire shift. I'm tired of you pushing me so hard when I always give you 100%. I like you but I'm sick of it. My health is way more important than this job.


----------



## Circle9 (May 31, 2015)

To that one TM: Its a good thing you transferred out because I'm tired of cleaning up the bad training you gave another TM. At least it only takes a couple minutes to correct his misconceptions each time but this shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 2, 2015)

TTOSTL: so I let you know I was running behind backstocking the food truck today and you came into the dairy cooler and helped me finish. Very awesome.  Thank you.


----------



## queencat (Jun 2, 2015)

ttosftm: on one hand, I get it, because we all need money, but on the other, fuck you for taking literally every available cashier shift just because you're cashier trained (knowing full damn well there's salesfloor shifts on the swap shift board and 99% of the cashiers aren't crosstrained anywhere else.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2015)

To our new DTL: Nice idea to actually get a MyDevice and see if cosmetics is actually getting researched to see if leadership is actually maintaining the store and not just rushing to zone it ahead of time for your visit.

Granted last week was a beautiful research and we've been getting our product in so I'm glad to have impressed you despite not being there.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 3, 2015)

To that one transfer team member: NO. If you throw something out, you must QMOS it. Assuming the numbers will get straightened out during inventory, just to save yourself a few minutes to do absolutely nothing. My verbal coaching was polite, but the next one is going to be very direct. I strive for accuracy in all departments, and that kind of fuckery will quickly get you to 0-hour-a-week status quickly.


----------



## Interrobang (Jun 4, 2015)

TTOTM: You say this new diet you're on gives you, like, a lot of energy, huh? Yeah, like, that's like, so cool, *but you still move at a glacial pace*. 
Could've fooled me!


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 4, 2015)

DoWork said:


> To that one transfer team member: NO. If you throw something out, you must QMOS it. Assuming the numbers will get straightened out during inventory, just to save yourself a few minutes to do absolutely nothing. My verbal coaching was polite, but the next one is going to be very direct. I strive for accuracy in all departments, and that kind of *fuckery* will quickly get you to 0-hour-a-week status quickly.


Fuckery.  Such a great word


----------



## Bosch (Jun 4, 2015)

DoWork said:


> To that one transfer team member: NO. If you throw something out, you must QMOS it. Assuming the numbers will get straightened out during inventory, just to save yourself a few minutes to do absolutely nothing. My verbal coaching was polite, but the next one is going to be very direct. I strive for accuracy in all departments, and that kind of fuckery will quickly get you to 0-hour-a-week status quickly.



To that TM. "Really dude? Nice way to make everyone who works with you hate you real damn fast."


----------



## Redzee (Jun 4, 2015)

To many team members: in spite of it all we help each other when circumstances require it. We put aside issues and press on. It can't ultimately fix broken processes but it can get you home for dinner on a particular day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2015)

To the backroom team member that backstocked a box of ding dongs and a box of twinkies under the DPCI of the box of twinkies, what were you thinking?  Are you so lazy that you can't tell the obvious difference between a ding dong and a twinkie?  Ridiculous but not surprising.  You morning backroom team members are pathetically lazy.  You don't even look at your PDA screens when you use STO to backstock.  You just scan, hear the beep, scan it into the location, and press the number for quantity and you're done. 

For the crime of being a lazy dumbass, you will get the Colin Farrell In Bruges face palm gif.


----------



## asidius (Jun 5, 2015)

To that one BR TM: How many times must I tell you to put flex fulfillment's into hold?  If an order doesn't get put into hold, we get dinged on it when it becomes late, and the guest never gets notified to pick up their order.  

Oh yeah, and quit leaving your keys in the wave when you go on break.  One day I'm going to laugh when you lose them.


----------



## cmat21 (Jun 5, 2015)

To that ETL SF/GE: Fuck you and go back where you came. I don't need you micromanaging and critiquing me every time you have two seconds. I'd rather you just sit in the office all day on the computer and never even respond to walkie. 

To that one SrGSTL: Why don't you drive fucking red cards you fat bitch instead of sitting offstage all day bitching that we haven't reached 10 RC by noon. And the next time we do exceed goal before shift change how about some, IDK, appreciation instead of saying "Oh well then we should be able to get 15....20...25...". So then can we get at least a fucking Gift Card or a party? Shit I'm tired of getting bitched at because we haven't reached double corporates goal on RC. 

To two of our lovely softlines team.: Those nasty ass attitudes you got are gonna get you either cussed the Fuck out or a knuckle sandwich one day I'm not feeling good. You have been warned.


----------



## NPC (Jun 6, 2015)

To that one cashier....you're a cashier. Stop telling me what to do, especially with the same tone as a manager. And stop calling me "hun."


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 6, 2015)

TTOETL: Having 3 cashiers open on a Friday night at 7pm doesn't seem like a bright idea, does it?


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 7, 2015)

To that one softlines TL: I realize your team is very easily distracted and needs to have their tasks broken down hour by hour, but we don't all need that when you're TLOD. Personally, I find it very patronizing. Please stop.

To that one ETL: I am not a miracle worker. Between all the back-up calls, ad take-down, and the fact that I was in another area for half of my shift, there was no way I was going to get all of A zoned to perfection by the end of the night.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 7, 2015)

TTOTM: When pushing in market it is not necessary to plop your ass on the floor like you're at a picnic. Get the fuck up!


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 7, 2015)

TTOTM: When pushing in market it is not necessary to plop your ass on the floor like you're at a picnic. Get the fuck up!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiinteam said:


> It annoys me so much, I had to post it twice. No not really. Sorry for the double post


You can delete it.


----------



## FlowChick (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOTM: When pushing in market it is not necessary to plop your ass on the floor like you're at a picnic. Get the fuck up!



Lol I do that. The constant bending over and crouching get so exhausting when pregnant. My stomach hurts if I bend over, like I feel like I'm crushing the baby trying to get to the lowest shelf.


----------



## Redzee (Jun 7, 2015)

Be careful FlowChick nothing is worth risking self or kiddo. It's easy to overdo out of habit.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 7, 2015)

I completely understand because you are pregnant. This team member is a lazy ass. I've seen her sitting on a tub waiting for the bowlers to finish bowling.


----------



## FlowChick (Jun 7, 2015)

Redzee said:


> Be careful FlowChick nothing is worth risking self or kiddo. It's easy to overdo out of habit.



I don't think they understand. I'm so desperate to get out of flow. I'm usually the one taking things off the pallet in hba to separate into carts. I always chuckle a little bit when I'm stocking the fem/birth control aisle because it's super ironic. Haha.

But yea that's probably why I get so hot too. Its like a workout while pregnant.


----------



## thetargetman (Jun 7, 2015)

to those TMs who are little tattle tales.... when I say something to another Team member that does not make it alright for you to tell management what was talked about! I would really love to know who you are so I can give you a piece of my mind you Shmuck!


----------



## Flabbergasted (Jun 7, 2015)

thetargetman said:


> to those TMs who are little tattle tales.... when I say something to another Team member that does not make it alright for you to tell management what was talked about! I would really love to know who you are so I can give you a piece of my mind you Shmuck!



Can't like this enough.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOTM: When pushing in market it is not necessary to plop your ass on the floor like you're at a picnic. Get the fuck up!


We had a flow guy who did this everywhere...even when we switched to 8am process for awhile. He'd be sitting in the racetrack while guests tried not to hit him...


----------



## oath2order (Jun 8, 2015)

To corporate:

Shortage in our store was down $200k overall. either $6,000 or $9,000 was for cosmetics alone.

GIVE ME MORE HOURS.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 8, 2015)

To that signing team member-I love you, but would it have killed you to throw out the bundles of crap from years long gone by? I mean what are the chances of it ever being needed again......?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 8, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> To that signing team member-I love you, but would it have killed you to throw out the bundles of crap from years long gone by? I mean what are the chances of it ever being needed again......?


Just double check to see if its used once a year thing.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 8, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Just double check to see if its used once a year thing.



1 thing to get rid of: The old-style deodorant pushers.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 8, 2015)

oath2order said:


> 1 thing to get rid of: The old-style deodorant pushers.


We used device in other parts of the store, like printer ink aisle.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 8, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> We used device in other parts of the store, like printer ink aisle.



Modifying my post.

1 thing to get rid of: The old-style deodorant and printer ink pushers.

Newest pog got rid of the old ones for us at least, god bless.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 8, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Modifying my post.
> 
> 1 thing to get rid of: The old-style deodorant and printer ink pushers.
> 
> Newest pog got rid of the old ones for us at least, god bless.


Lucky you.


----------



## PullMonkey (Jun 8, 2015)

TTOTM: You asked to go home because you "didn't feel up to it"? You had a four hour cashier shift.

I certainly didn't "feel up to" my flow shift after yesterday, but I did it anyway.

Ugh, just... grow up and do your job. Stop bitching and moaning about every little thing.

I'm half your age and I'm more responsible than you.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 8, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Modifying my post.
> 
> 1 thing to get rid of: The old-style deodorant and printer ink pushers.
> 
> Newest pog got rid of the old ones for us at least, god bless.


Still in my coffee aisle. Still. Printer ink possibly too.

Mostly softlines crap. Baby furniture. Sheets, foam toppers, sample curtains. Pallet from the beauty reset...


----------



## oath2order (Jun 8, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Still in my coffee aisle. Still. Printer ink possibly too.
> 
> Mostly softlines crap. Baby furniture. Sheets, foam toppers, sample curtains. Pallet from the beauty reset...



Ooooh I forgot about the coffee aisle.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 8, 2015)

The lip broke on one of the coffee ones so they'd stuff the front bag down tight 'til a guest pulled it out.
The others launched across the aisle.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Jun 8, 2015)

To that one pog/price change tm- you have a nasty attitude.  I know you hate your fellow tms, I know you hate SL, and I know you hate flow. I thanked heaven the day you left and cursed my luck when you returned.  If you hate it so bad,  GO FUCKING HOME.
When you shove past a fellow TM, who has been recognized time after time from the TL to ETL to STL to HR about what a friendly, effective, strong employee she is, manage to knock signing down, too- when you ram your FAT, ANCIENT, HIPPO ASS past her without saying anything when there was clearly NO ROOM- not an excuse me, no I'm behind you, not even Get out of my way- and you just about knock her down and knock signing on me with absolutely no apology...
You bet your damn bitchy self I'm gonna talk loudly about you- how incredibly rude and nasty you are, how people were happier were you weren't here, and you can BET when you give me that "I HEARD THAT!" look- I'll straight up laugh at you and shove past ya too.  
Well, you know that now cuz thats exactly what i did- and I'll do it again.  I'm done being nice to you because you've nothing but horrible sonce my first day.  
You're a **** and you don't deserve respect if you don't give it.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 8, 2015)

To that one leader: I could hear the disappointment in your voice over the walkie after I told you I completed the task you assigned me. It's so obvious you tried to set me up to fail because you thought I wouldn't remember to do it or have enough time. Seriously, grow the fuck up.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 8, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> To that signing team member-I love you, but would it have killed you to throw out the bundles of crap from years long gone by? I mean what are the chances of it ever being needed again......?




I do understand the temptation to hang on to things.
I remember that damned plastic animal unit that we'd pull out during the winter and use again in the summer.
New PTL decided we were going to clean up the fixture room and he dumped that outside without telling me.
Do you know those cost $2,000 to replace?
Of course, after we bought the new one they stopped using it the next year.

Then there's the little half peg board that you only need once for the tools.
I could go on.
It's frustrating as hell to figure out what you should keep and what you should just throw out.
After a while I did reach a point where I did throw most of the stuff out and hope for the best.
Of course, one of the things I got written up for was throwing out a broken sign that was going to be out dated in a couple of weeks so you never know.


----------



## allaboutspeed (Jun 8, 2015)

TTOGSTL: Did you really have to bring me to an office and talk to me about me not taking my 15s or coming back early? And tell me that as a gsa I should take all my 15s. We have bigger issues such as the cashiers who take long 15s!


----------



## Loki (Jun 8, 2015)

To those two team members who called me away from the boat to ask me about my sex life. I was 14 when I lost my virginity and it was to a girl at bible camp. Also yes to everything else except that one thing which is a big huge NOPE. Ya'll need Jesus for that one.


----------



## PullMonkey (Jun 9, 2015)

wut


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jun 9, 2015)

TTOTL: Please stop having long conversations on channel 1. I really don't like having to wait sometimes 2 minutes to call who I need over the walkie!


----------



## TiedAndDropped (Jun 9, 2015)

asidius said:


> Oh yeah, and quit leaving your keys in the wave when you go on break. One day I'm going to laugh when you lose them.


Next time just take the keys and deliver them to TSC or the LOD.  Tell them you found them in the Wave, but don't implicate anybody.  Then watch the TM panic when he can't find his keys.  

Nobody can fault you for taking good care of Target property.


----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> wut


My fellow TM's are all perverted college dudes and talk about shit I have never even heard of and...no one here has any shame. That's what you get for living in a city with a major university. Drunk pervy people.


----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2015)

TTOTM...


----------



## signingminion (Jun 9, 2015)

TiedAndDropped said:


> Next time just take the keys and deliver them to TSC or the LOD.  Tell them you found them in the Wave, but don't implicate anybody.  Then watch the TM panic when he can't find his keys.
> 
> Nobody can fault you for taking good care of Target property.


Yup. Call ap and just shrug when they ask who they might be signed out to...That's what we sign then out for-so you can track them. All you need to know is they've been in the bailer for fifteen minutes.


----------



## NPC (Jun 9, 2015)

Loki said:


> To those two team members who called me away from the boat to ask me about my sex life. I was 14 when I lost my virginity and it was to a girl at bible camp. Also yes to everything else except that one thing which is a big huge NOPE. Ya'll need Jesus for that one.





Loki said:


> My fellow TM's are all perverted college dudes and talk about shit I have never even heard of and...no one here has any shame. That's what you get for living in a city with a major university. Drunk pervy people.



If only there was some sort of resource...for humans, to where you could report such incidents.


----------



## asidius (Jun 9, 2015)

TiedAndDropped said:


> Next time just take the keys and deliver them to TSC or the LOD.  Tell them you found them in the Wave, but don't implicate anybody.  Then watch the TM panic when he can't find his keys.
> 
> Nobody can fault you for taking good care of Target property.



Ironically another tm did this to him. He found the keys and put them in his pocket til the end of the shift.  The guy was freaking out until he got them back at the end.  Still does it though.


----------



## Redzee (Jun 9, 2015)

Loki said:


> My fellow TM's are all perverted college dudes and talk about shit I have never even heard of and...no one here has any shame. That's what you get for living in a city with a major university. Drunk pervy people.


Probably haven't done half of it and couldn't do the rest.


----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> If only there was some sort of recourse...for humans, to where you could report such incidents.


Eh it was typical guy talk. If anything I was amused that they would even want to know this stuff about me.


----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2015)

Redzee said:


> Probably haven't done half of it and couldn't do the rest.


I would hope they wouldn't do at least one of the things they mentioned to me.  Everything else was pretty standard.


----------



## thetargetman (Jun 9, 2015)

To that Asshole who is the Starbux TL... I don't need your opinion about coffee and caffeine. Every time I go get my small cup of black coffee with one squirt of caramel flavor just make the drink and leave me be... everything is fine in moderation!


----------



## Redzee (Jun 9, 2015)

Lol don't know what's standard these days. 
Can't find the smiley thing.   ok there.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

thetargetman said:


> To that Asshole who is the Starbux TL... I don't need your opinion about coffee and caffeine. Every time I go get my small cup of black coffee with one squirt of caramel flavor just make the drink and leave me be... everything is fine in moderation!


WTF are they doing as a SBTL if they don't approve of coffee or caffeine?


----------



## NPC (Jun 10, 2015)

Loki said:


> Eh it was typical guy talk. If anything I was amused that they would even want to know this stuff about me.



Then what's the complaint?


----------



## NPC (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm only in my 20s. I hate my job, but I still do it. I get paid for it, I chose to be there, and I offer my time to a company, so that I can afford things that further my life and give myself tools to do what I want to do. TO THE TEAM MEMBERS THAT HALF ASS LITERALLY EVERYTHING YOU DO. THAT'S RIGHT! I'M LOOKING AT YOU, 20 SOMETHING YEAR OLD CASHIER THAT ISN'T INTERESTED IN ANYTHING OTHER THAN PUTTING ON MAKE UP.....this video is for you. I am so sick of this fake, "I'm just too cool to care" attitude. And it makes me feel like an old fart for criticizing people literally the same age as me.


----------



## Loki (Jun 10, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> Then what's the complaint?


This section of the forum isn't just for complaints. Some team members are actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Bullselle (Jun 10, 2015)

Speaking of typical guy talk...
TTOTM: 90% of what you say to me is sexual in some way. I told you already you're going to get yourself fired if anyone overhears you. You need to start acting professional and leave that talk for outside of work.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Jun 10, 2015)

Ttotm...  You are constantly sexually harassing the female tms, and me because I can be read as female- and it has to stop.  Also, stop being so increidbly, painfully mysoginistic.
One last thing- if you EVER say anything transphobic in front of me, or EVER repeat your firm belief that 'gay is a mental illness,' I will not stop hounding HR until you are fired.  Period.  Or I will push you into the compactor, your choice.
Your short ass is too small to get out, anyway, and no one will miss you.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bullseye CartKiller said:


> Or I will push you into the compactor, your choice.
> Your short ass is too small to get out, anyway, and no one will miss you.


I gots room in my walk-in.
And degreaser........LOTS of degreaser.


----------



## GSAhole (Jun 10, 2015)

TToTL: You disgust me.  You've slept with half the female tms at the store, including one who was twice your age and MARRIED, WITH CHILDREN and you knew she was. The other half are too creeped out by your inappropriate comments and looks to get too close to you. Not only did you sleep around with everyone, but come to find out you did it while you were dating someone, who also worked in the store, knew these people, and was friends with some of them. Even though THEY didn't know you were dating her because you guys kept it secret, it doesn't excuse YOUR actions.

I wish I could turn back time and never have spoken to you. You're a sad human being and a fucking joke, but sadly you've made everyone else look like a fucking joke too.


----------



## GSAhole (Jun 10, 2015)

And TToETL: FUCK YOU!!! You are an extreme bitch to everyone in the store, needlessly. On top of all the other idiotic, bitchy shit you do, the other day you decided to tell the CTL to "talk to me" because I "need to answer you when you call me on the walkie" and to tell me that "I need to only be calling for backup when I need it."

Excuse me. Let's start from the beginning, shall we?
I told your stupid, gremlin ass that I was hopping on a checklane because I couldn't get anyone up for backup. So when you start rambling things at me over the walkie while I'm trying to help a guest during a transaction, while simultaneously trying to keep an eye on all the other goings-on up front, I can't fucking hear you nor do I care to. I'll get back to you when I'm done...which is standard. Nobody stops in the middle of a transaction/helping a guest to have a walkie conversation.  It's rude. You don't do that. Guests first, my dear.
And need I even get into the hateful little game you like to play with me and the other GSA, where you absolutely refuse to answer any walkie calls for us, but if we call for you and somebody calls right after, you will answer for them? You never get back to us, and you do this all fucking day. It's obvious it's intentional. Both the other GSA and I know this.

Second, I only need to be calling for backup when I need it?! You're a funny one. I know it's surprising to you because you like to cause hell for team members just for the fun of it, but I do not. Therefore, I'm not just sitting there twiddling my thumbs with a devilish grin on my face and thinking "it would be really fun to inconvenience the very few people we have on the salesfloor and make them really hate me right now." I know that kind of thinking does align with the kind of thinking you do, but not mine.

We did need backup, but it's not my fault that when the CTL got over there SEVERAL MINUTES later to open a checklane that we were fine. And my back was turned helping a guest, so no, I didn't cancel the backup call because I didn't have a visual.

Also, you were in the back this entire fucking time. STFU.

Then you want me to come in early on Friday to push freight for you? LOL.  

FUCK OFF.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 10, 2015)

You wanna borrow my hammer?
Some degreaser?
Cover you while you push a cart back to the compactor?


----------



## GSAhole (Jun 10, 2015)

Yesss please. I'm starting to feel better already


----------



## Loki (Jun 11, 2015)

TTO(former)TM who is still hung up on the fact that I got the TL position and you didn't. Get over it. All I asked you to do this morning was a 4X4 in domestics and you went off on me. You yelled at me so loud the LOD (and everyone else in the building) heard you half way across the store. I'm glad you're gone so I can actually have a good team and I don't have bitter people like you dragging us down.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Jun 11, 2015)

GSAhole said:


> I told your stupid, gremlin ass...



I don't know who you are.
I don't know where you work.
But wherever you are, mentally, physically, in space, in time, in Spot- I love you, and the cut of your jib.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 11, 2015)

To the entire flow team: don't push your empty carts in my areas and leave them, you lazy shitbags. Also, turn down your music. I can only handle so much Rihanna before I want to call Chris Brown and have him beat her again just for that bullshit you call music.


----------



## GSAhole (Jun 11, 2015)

Bullseye CartKiller said:


> I don't know who you are.
> I don't know where you work.
> But wherever you are, mentally, physically, in space, in time, in Spot- I love you, and the cut of your jib.



Why thank you


----------



## GasTeam (Jun 11, 2015)

TTOTM: it's bad enough I open as CA with you, my day only gets worse when you fuck around inside the store when I'm bringing in lines, it's a pain in the ass when I come in and see you're talking to everybody at Guest Service, AND the GSTLs are there too! I get you've been there longer than me and work more hours but your flirting ass gotta stop bullshitting and do your job.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 11, 2015)

DoWork said:


> I can only handle so much Rihanna before I want to call Chris Brown and have him beat her again just for that bullshit you call music.


Wow.  I am very offended by that.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 11, 2015)

DoWork said:


> I can only handle so much Rihanna before I want to call Chris Brown and have him beat her again just for that bullshit you call music.


Eh......a different example, please?
I still remember her face after that beating......& my sister is a survivor of domestic abuse.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 11, 2015)

I'd be offended if she didn't set women back by how it was handled.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 11, 2015)

DoWork said:


> I'd be offended if she didn't set women back by how it was handled.


What does that have to do with the offensive statement you made? You advocated having her beat up again. And how does "how she handled it" have anything to do with what you said or better yet what Chris Brown did? 
Seriously wth are you even talking about?


----------



## DoWork (Jun 11, 2015)

People in positions of fame and money who are abused, publicly, and return to their abusers set back women. You can disagree all you want, but the security they have in their lives offer a chance to show women who don't have such security a role model on how to deal with it. Her personal choices should be ridiculed.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't want to derail this thread, so I'm going to end with this: you may have a point about her position etc, but your comment was way way way out of line.* You suggested she get beat up again because you don't like her music.*

Have a good night.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes, because I'm personal friends with Chris Brown and I can call him anytime, day or night, to have him go an assault Rihanna. I get that jokes aren't always funny, but if you're offended by something so far out there, you're probably reading far too much into it than necessary.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 11, 2015)

Good lord.  You've missed the point.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 11, 2015)

Nope. I did not. I will leave it where it's at, though.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 11, 2015)

Wow.
Misjudged you.
Won't be a repeat.


----------



## GSAhole (Jun 12, 2015)

So anyways I think Jack can come back now, sooomebody just one-upped him.


----------



## signing genie (Jun 12, 2015)

What happen with jack??


----------



## Loki (Jun 12, 2015)

TTOTM thanks for peeling the skin off my sunburned forearm without me even having to ask. You're a team player and I see a bright future ahead of you.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 12, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> The lip broke on one of the coffee ones so they'd stuff the front bag down tight 'til a guest pulled it out.
> The others launched across the aisle.


Well, that was my LOL moment for today.  I didn't realize that I was so far behind.  Haven't read any of these since the end of May.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 12, 2015)

signing genie said:


> What happen with jack??


Jack got stupid again in another thread.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 12, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM thanks for peeling the skin off my sunburned forearm without me even having to ask. You're a team player and I see a bright future ahead of you.


Social grooming means they have accepted you as one of the flock/herd/group. congrats.


----------



## Loki (Jun 12, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Social grooming means they have accepted you as one of the flock/herd/group. congrats.


I choked on my water.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 12, 2015)

lovecats said:


> Well, that was my LOL moment for today.  I didn't realize that I was so far behind.  Haven't read any of these since the end of May.


Welcome back, lovecats!
How's the new job treating you?


----------



## signing genie (Jun 12, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Jack got stupid again in another thread.



I thought he was going to china or something and change his life around??


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 12, 2015)

signing genie said:


> I thought he was going to china or something and change his life around??


He's partway thru his studies to teach English in China.


----------



## signing genie (Jun 12, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> He's partway thru his studies to teach English in China.



O ok i thought he had a degree and was finally leaving target this year


----------



## signing genie (Jun 12, 2015)

TTO Sr. GSTL: i wish i knew alot of different langauges so i can say FUCK YOU in each one. We have been red for the past two weeks because of your dumbass performance out most of our good cashiers and my best GSA. Im so glad the other two moved up to TL i wish i can help my last two out but the bullshit you been telling our ETL about them sigh  I should have accepted that backroom TL position when it was offered.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Jun 13, 2015)

Ttotm: you are a very good friend.  You're a great person and a great coworker.

What you don't realize sometimes is that when you don't call off when you're in a bind (this time because you were still very low from being sick) is this.  When you come to work, the Flow equation counts you not only as here, but also at 100%.  As soon as I saw what shape you were in, I knew you were probably at 20%.  I know you feel guilty when (once in a very, very blue moon) you call off.  I know you feel like we won't survive without you, and partly, that's true.  But _then _it's actually noted and accommodated (to the best of everyone's ability) in our section because we are physically one man down. 
You were dragging our time down and it almost certainly would have been taken of had you not been here, but it wasn't because we 'had everyone there.' When you can't work, don't be a hero.  Please take a day off.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 13, 2015)

Bullseye CartKiller said:


> Ttotm: you are a very good friend.  You're a great person and a great coworker.
> 
> What you don't realize sometimes is that when you don't call off when you're in a bind (this time because you were still very low from being sick) is this.  When you come to work, the Flow equation counts you not only as here, but also at 100%.  As soon as I saw what shape you were in, I knew you were probably at 20%.  I know you feel guilty when (once in a very, very blue moon) you call off.  I know you feel like we won't survive without you, and partly, that's true.  But _then _it's actually noted and accommodated (to the best of everyone's ability) in our section because we are physically one man down.
> You were dragging our time down and it almost certainly would have been taken of had you not been here, but it wasn't because we 'had everyone there.' When you can't work, don't be a hero.  Please take a day off.


It's a shame spot doesn't give their employees sick days with pay.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Jun 13, 2015)

^ I can't tell if this is sarcasm or not.  Do they?  Because if they do I will _happily_ inform my coworker.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2015)

Spot pays sick days in states where it's mandated.
I live in a "state of denial" so no sick leave for us


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 13, 2015)

States with paid sick time.
New Jersey
New York
Alaska
California
Connecticut
Hawaii
Maryland
Massachusetts
Minnesota
Michigan
New Hampshire
Oregon
Pennsylvania
Vermont
Washington


----------



## FlowChick (Jun 13, 2015)

I live in MN and never got paid sick time ever.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 13, 2015)

FlowChick said:


> I live in MN and never got paid sick time ever.



All of these are based on how many hours you work.
You only get it if you are counted as a full time employee, you earn X amount for working X number of hours, none of them are the same or consistent.
Compared to 22 other countries that offer paid leave, we pretty much suck.

http://www.cepr.net/documents/publications/psd-summary.pdf


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 13, 2015)

I live in Michigan and average 39 hours and don't get sick time.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 13, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> I live in Michigan and average 39 hours and don't get sick time.




Sorry, Michigan is still in legislation.
Apparently the Republicans blocked the bill.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 13, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## CartinalCopia (Jun 13, 2015)

So no, just based off the list, we do not get paid sick time.


----------



## CartinalCopia (Jun 13, 2015)

And I know that _is _one of her reasons- well I need the money- but since you have the second job, just take off of this one.  Just one day.


----------



## NPC (Jun 14, 2015)

To GSTLs that like to micro-manage....SHUT UP!


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 14, 2015)

To that one team leader: Next time you demand me to go up for backup, maybe you should state it in the form of a question, because I may not always be available. Also, it would hurt saying "please" every once in a while.

To that one team member: Sorry to hear you're considering putting your 2 weeks in. You were one of the better employees at our store. You were a good friend and I hope to see you around soon.


----------



## Loki (Jun 14, 2015)

TTOTM (who also happens to be my girlfriend) you need to slow that two tier down this isn't Grand Theft Auto.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 14, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM (who also happens to be my girlfriend) you need to slow that two tier down this isn't Grand Theft Auto.


She might listen for now but watch out for those hormones later....


----------



## oath2order (Jun 14, 2015)

Tomorrow will be fun when my idiotic STL will ask why cosmetics looks bad. I dont fucking know, maybe it's because I've been out of the department for four days?

He's always going on about how "the zone is important" yet doesn't support that claim go figure


----------



## signingminion (Jun 14, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Tomorrow will be fun when my idiotic STL will ask why cosmetics looks bad. I dont fucking know, maybe it's because I've been out of the department for four days?
> 
> He's always going on about how "the zone is important" yet doesn't support that claim go figure


Its is important: important you get it zoned whether you are there or not. Not being scheduled is NOT a good excuse-duh.


----------



## Loki (Jun 14, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> She might listen for now but watch out those hormones later....


She won't listen she drives the same way she races around with that two tier. I'll take my chances. I want to live.


----------



## Interrobang (Jun 15, 2015)

TTOTM: Best of luck as our new GSA. I'm happy for you. I know you've only started training, but you did a fine job covering the front end during the closing GSA's breaks. With time, you will get used to speaking into a walkie and become comfortable in a leadership role.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jun 15, 2015)

TTOTM and TTOGSTL: Hanging over in photo just shooting the shit while the lanes are busy just pisses me and a lot of other cashiers off. To that same TM, I don't know how you still have a job. You're always throwing your Saturday shifts on the swap board, you call in, take 25-minute breaks instead of 15 and you BS when you're on the lanes. It's frustrating as hell.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 15, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Welcome back, lovecats!
> How's the new job treating you?


I didn't realize that I never put on here that Hobby Lobby let me go on my birthday (July23rd last year).  But I put in for Social Security making more per month than I was making working at Target or at HL.  So it's worked out for the best.  Had my first retail-free Thanksgiving, Black Friday and Christmas in years.  It was great!


----------



## Loki (Jun 15, 2015)

TTOETLSL stop asking me when I'm getting married I'm 19 and not in any rush. Besides how do you know we're not already secretly married?


----------



## Loki (Jun 15, 2015)

When I ask a TM to push clearance and the first thing out of their mouth is "Do I have a choice?"




No you fucking don't. Why can't you just do what I ask? I'm not being an asshole about it so what the fuck?


----------



## Circle9 (Jun 15, 2015)

Glad to see you're not letting your new position swell your head or anything.


----------



## Loki (Jun 15, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> Glad to see you're not letting your new position swell your head or anything.


Ha but no seriously I was so nice and it's not like it was just her everyone including myself had to do it. It's just one of those responses that rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Circle9 (Jun 15, 2015)

Loki said:


> Ha but no seriously I was so nice and it's not like it was just her everyone including myself had to do it. It's just one of those responses that rubs me the wrong way.


Whenever I get asked "Can you do X?" I'm tempted to ask if I really have a choice. Because phrasing something as a question when its really a command bugs me.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 15, 2015)

@Loki you are going to have a daughter.
Do you realize how often you will get a response exactly like that one?

I swore if I heard the word "Whatever" out of my daughters mouths again my head would explode.

Just think of this as your training for parenthood.
It has as many similarities except for changing diapers.


----------



## NPC (Jun 15, 2015)

TTOTM....you draw your eyebrows on WAY too close together. It's all I can focus on whenever we speak. Sometimes I imagine that they're whispering secrets to each other.


----------



## Loki (Jun 15, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> @Loki Just think of this as your training for parenthood.
> It has as many similarities except for changing diapers.


No matter how much training I get I have a feeling I will never be properly prepared for what is about to be thrown at me. I can only hope by the time she grows up and moves out that I still have my sanity.


----------



## GSAhole (Jun 16, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> Whenever I get asked "Can you do X?" I'm tempted to ask if I really have a choice. Because phrasing something as a question when its really a command bugs me.



On the flip side though, it sounds more respectful to ask someone to do something rather than command them to do it. They aren't coming from a bad place when they ask instead of tell, even though you don't actually have a choice in the matter.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 16, 2015)

I prefer when I'm asked instead of told to do something, as it gives me a chance to ask to finish my current task first.

ETL: Hey SFS, can you go help push some freight for a bit?
Me: Sure, but is it ok if I finish packing these last few orders first?
ETL: Of course!

Sounds a lot better than:

ETL: Hey SFS, I need you to go push some freight.
Me: Ok, but I really need to finish packing these orders.
ETL: Its ok, I just need you out there for 30 minutes.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 16, 2015)

To the team members who don't understand when stocking, things look much better with labels right side up and facing out: you're awful.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 16, 2015)

To the flow team: Thin spaghetti is not the same thing as spaghetti. It's Market Pantry; READ THE DPCIS.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Jun 16, 2015)

To that one team member who nobody really likes ... I like you and your doing an awesome job! Your a team player and when I need help your always there!
And...to my fellow stockers...stop over stocking! It looks like shit! Get your act together and take pride in your work. I know they rush the hell out of us but just take that extra few seconds and make it look good !


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 16, 2015)

To That GSA and Those Cashiers:

Call for backup when you need it. No, really. GSA is covering guest services? Then cashiers need to call when needed!

There were about 15 pissed off guests and TMs waiting to check out at 2 registers on my lunch. And one of those cashiers was waiting for the LOD to respond to his walkie calls to fix a fuckup.


----------



## PassinTime (Jun 16, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> To That GSA and Those Cashiers:
> 
> Call for backup when you need it. No, really. GSA is covering guest services? Then cashiers need to call when needed!
> 
> There were about 15 pissed off guests and TMs waiting to check out at 2 registers on my lunch. And one of those cashiers was waiting for the LOD to respond to his walkie calls to fix a fuckup.



WTF, only 2 cashiers?  Was it just your lunch period,  or actual lunchtime?  Unless the store just opened,  2 cashiers isn't enough.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 16, 2015)

PassinTime said:


> WTF, only 2 cashiers?  Was it just your lunch period,  or actual lunchtime?  Unless the store just opened,  2 cashiers isn't enough.


It was around 11:30am...


----------



## greatteam (Jun 16, 2015)

To that one ETL: I have two cashiers. Our vibe score is going to blow. Stop hiding hours and schedule people. Also, we have one RedCard because people are pissed off. Go bother someone else. 

To that one GSTL: stop threatening cashiers. I've been here awhile. It doesn't work. Never does, never will. Also since when can we make our own schedule? Really? Pulling a 3 hour shift on a weekend? Come on now. Also, no, just...you're going to get yourself fired. Keep going on.  

To my stores exec team: you are the most unethical group of people I've ever had to work with. You make me hate working here everyday. 

To anyone who wants to become a GSTL: run. Do not do it.


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2015)

TTOSTL thank you for showing me the ropes and helping ease me into my new position. Also thank you for showing me how stressful scheduling can be, but you got me through it and I still have my sanity!


----------



## Kartman (Jun 16, 2015)

Outstanding.

My STL is a cool mofo, too.


----------



## GSAhole (Jun 16, 2015)

TToETL- Thank you for being an ETL that is actually worth a shit. Instead of griping about REDcards over the walkie while not actually giving a fuck about anything else in our area, you come to our area to genuinely check up on us and help us out, even jumping on for backup. You are very positive and encouraging and you work your ass off while treating others with respect and dignity. I was inspired by your encouragement today and it helped me out a lot. Thank you!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2015)

To corporate, thank you for your wonderful organization and process of clearance.  Pulling 14 pallets and 3 flats from 6pm to 930pm tonight was super fun.  You receive way too much seasonal furniture in the spring time and it doesn't sell.  It happens every year.  I wonder why?  I know why because it's shitty Target brand merchandise that's ridiculously overpriced.   

When I found out the price change was big













How I felt at 730pm 









And when I got home after all of the clearance was pulled


----------



## oath2order (Jun 17, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> To corporate, thank you for your wonderful organization and process of clearance.  Pulling 14 pallets and 3 flats from 6pm to 930pm tonight was super fun.  You receive way too much seasonal furniture in the spring time and it doesn't sell.  It happens every year.  I wonder why?  I know why because it's shitty Target brand merchandise that's ridiculously overpriced.
> 
> When I found out the price change was big
> 
> ...




It sells at my store 

Sold so well we had to build the BTS short gondolas early.


----------



## iVibe (Jun 17, 2015)

To that new team member: I'm trying to train you. All you can say is "I know. I know." Apparently you were so slow after the last person trained you that you didn't actually know. Stop being stubborn. If you want to stay here you'll accept help. If not, adios.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 17, 2015)

TTOTM:

A single six pack of soap should not be backstocked as a quantity of 6. One barcode means it is one item! I found the same mistake in three different locations...

I bet you are the same person who has been backstocking casepacks as a quantity of 1.


----------



## PullMonkey (Jun 17, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> TTOTM:
> 
> A single six pack of soap should not be backstocked as a quantity of 6. One barcode means it is one item! I found the same mistake in three different locations...
> 
> I bet you are the same person who has been backstocking casepacks as a quantity of 1.


I had to smack a new Flow TM for doing that one day. Like, isn't it obvious...? It was for me

EDIT: Nvm, thought you were talking about casepacks. Still...


----------



## Circle9 (Jun 17, 2015)

@SFSFun we once had a TM who when pulling from PIPOs when it asked "Did you pull everything here?" would say "yes." Found that out when I was wondering why the system said we had 100+ things of water but only 20 on the floor and I _knew_ we had just gotten a pallet on the truck the day before.

To that one SrTL: I've complained about you behind your back because of  dumb decisions you make that make my job harder. But while I was flailing around and trying (poorly) not to lose my shit about batches you just jumped in and started SUBTing things to flex out. It's probably not best practices or whatever but you doing this helped a whole lot. I know I'll probably get mad about something else you did later but today you kind of really helped me out/saved my ass from completely freaking out. 

To the STL: There are a metric assload of PTM batches for grocery and toys waiting to be pulled. This is probably the only day we finish scanning early and have time to work on other projects. Like the aforementioned pile of PTM batches. Maybe today is not the best time have us fill outs in furniture, bedding and a section of stationary _that is nowhere near empty why is that in your notes?_ Unless the TL who relayed this to me got the wrong aisle? I don't know.

To the ETL: Cool, you've lasted longer than the last one. But I see you a hell of a lot less than her. Makes it harder to approach you when several months later you're still kind of a stranger.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 17, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> I had to smack a new Flow TM for doing that one day. Like, isn't it obvious...? It was for me
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, thought you were talking about casepacks. Still...



The soap was packages like this: 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The casepacks have just been random items in fillgroups all over the Main.


----------



## PullMonkey (Jun 17, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> The soap was packages like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, someones really gotta be dumb to put that in as six

Still, I'm surprised people thing case-packs should be input as one. Like, really? Read the pick label, please!


----------



## Circle9 (Jun 17, 2015)

You know how HBA repacks will have things like bottles of shampoo wrapped together in packs of 3? We had a new Flow TM who was just putting those on the shelf. In the right location, just didn't unwrap them. Its amazing the mistakes new people make that seem like common sense to everyone else.


----------



## PullMonkey (Jun 17, 2015)

I... don't usually bother to un-wrap them

Am I a horrible person now?


----------



## Circle9 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm talking about product that is sold by the individual bottle but come from the DC wrapped together in plastic. Are you not separating those ones?


----------



## PullMonkey (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't usually, no, unless I have to break it open to stock part of it


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 17, 2015)

@CashMonkey You're doing that with product on the salesfloor???


----------



## PullMonkey (Jun 17, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> @CashMonkey You're doing that with product on the salesfloor???


Ohhh, nononononono! Always break those open!

I thought we were still talking about backstocking...
I did Flow this morning, so I'm tired.

DON'T JUDGE ME


----------



## Circle9 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah, I was talking about stocking the salesfloor, not backstocking. My bad for being a bit vague. This is has been me for most of today, pretty much:




And it hasn't even been a truck day


----------



## signingminion (Jun 17, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> You know how HBA repacks will have things like bottles of shampoo wrapped together in packs of 3? We had a new Flow TM who was just putting those on the shelf. In the right location, just didn't unwrap them. Its amazing the mistakes new people make that seem like common sense to everyone else.


I don't see this often but our new greeting card vendor does it ALL THE TIME. Because she's at least twice as slow as the last one who kicked ass and retired. So she will partially set the aisle on the racetrack and not unwrap the packs of like 4-5 cards. Ask me how many of those I've sold thinking they were Papyrus cards before I got a HUGE one and caught on.....ugh.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 18, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> You know how HBA repacks will have things like bottles of shampoo wrapped together in packs of 3? We had a new Flow TM who was just putting those on the shelf. In the right location, just didn't unwrap them. Its amazing the mistakes new people make that seem like common sense to everyone else.


 I just realized what one of my frustrations has been caused by!!! For the last couple weeks, I've seen those damned "It's a 10" tubs of masque, the round things that I guess you scoop the product out of(?), in two spots. One, in the location it's always been (since the reset, anyway), and the other on an end cap, bundled in packs of two, plastic wrap holding them together. I couldn't figure out for the life of me why they were the same price and DCPI, but one bundled together and the other solo. Now I know that its the forking flow team screwing up again. I swear, they're the cause for 90% of the variances on my PIT Log. Though I do feel sheepish for not thinking of that or asking the cosmetics specialist what the difference was (but I did ask my boss, and she had no idea either!).


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2015)

TTOTM thanks for sticking around to work pallets even after everyone slowly abandoned us. I appreciate the help. Also to that one ETL softlines isn't superior to Hardlines and my team busts their asses. Please stop being so rude to them and making them feel like they do nothing.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 18, 2015)

signing genie said:


> TTO Sr. GSTL: i wish i knew alot of different langauges so i can say FUCK YOU in each one. We have been red for the past two weeks because of your dumbass performance out most of our good cashiers and my best GSA. Im so glad the other two moved up to TL i wish i can help my last two out but the bullshit you been telling our ETL about them sigh  I should have accepted that backroom TL position when it was offered.


There's a youtube video that tells you how


----------



## Jefmanly (Jun 18, 2015)

TOTTM: OMG shut the fuck up you act like your the only one with major problems at work, we all have problems and people wouldn't call you on stuff or think ever post is about work if you didn't bitch about every thing on Facebook.  I hope you do find another job so we dont have to hear you bitch about every little thing. Maybe then we can get a cool GSA instead of your bitchy ass.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 19, 2015)

TTOAPS: You rock. 11 Apprehensions already this month, two today? I wish you had been here since January.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jun 19, 2015)

TTOSrTL: Saying over the walkie we have a Code Yellow when it was only a 'Code Wolley', seriously. We just went over the codes literally two days ago. Please learn what they are. You are not setting a good example as a TL. Get it together.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 19, 2015)

What's a code walley?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 19, 2015)

Code 'yellow' backwards: lost parent.


----------



## Loki (Jun 20, 2015)

TTOETL you are the only ETL I have ever seen NOT get on a register during code ones but have the nerve to nag everyone else about it. Even the DTL gets on when we get backed up so quit your bitching you're part of the problem.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 20, 2015)

TTOGSTL: Thanks for giving me your myDevice when mine ran out of battery. Good karma is coming.


----------



## StackerMistress (Jun 20, 2015)

To that one LOD who decided I needed to help the salesfloor with their zone after the backroom was spotless... Thank you sooooo much! I don't mind helping, because you KNOW salesfloor always comes back to help the backroom when THEY'RE caught up.


----------



## queencat (Jun 20, 2015)

ttotm bothering me at guest service when you are not scheduled for guest service

*GO
THE
FUCK
AWAY.*


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 21, 2015)

TTOTM who was complaining that the ETL-LOG was intentionally trying to make you miserable by not turning on the fan at the end of the unload line... There is no secret switch or password to turn it on! See that plug dangling above your head? Just fucking plug it in and voila, the fan is on!


----------



## tgtguy (Jun 21, 2015)

ttotm: I have put up with your complaining for years and years.  I have put up with your whiny, nagging voice...the way you are so quick to throw everyone under the bus. The way that you are only working one half weekend per month...while IF I don't put in time off requests...I get scheduled every single FULL weekend . I have even somehow managed over the years to put up with you making it sound like you are the only person who works hard in the entire logistics process.....you are guilty of doing everything that you complain about other people doing . I hope and pray  that while you are on vacation your realize that the world doesn't revolve around you...everyone isn't out to get you...and if you are going to complain about someone doing something wrong First, make sure they are actually guilty...Second make sure you are not guilty of doing the same thing. I am a nice guy...just don't know how much more I can take.


----------



## iVibe (Jun 21, 2015)

To that one team member: you are way too cool for school. Seriously. Stop acting like you're so perfect and amazing and a team lead. No, you're a team member, you have no authority over anybody. I don't give a shit who you think you are. You singled me me out tonight because I don't worship you. And, in return, your ETL doesn't say anything to me even if he jokes around with all the TMS in the front end, but not me. I really saw all of this tonight. You are not special.

To all the team members tonight but my good friend: including the gsa. I don't know what happened to you. You were so sympathetic and genuine with me the first six months that I started here. But, the GSA position if you can call it that has gotten to your head. Now you only talk to certain people and when I tried to repair things with you tonight, you faked me out. To the others, fuck your fake clique. Seriously. Go to steak n shake without my friend and i, like I give a shit. Don't ask everybody else after work while we are standing there. Oh my god, you guys are so cool! Gtfo.

I thought I had a great team. Alas, all the good ones left and it really hurts.

I'm done with this place. I enjoyed it so much now I have never felt more indifferent and apathetic.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 22, 2015)

To leadership: I got a RedCard today during a service desk shift. That is my quota. For the year.

if you want me to get them come bother me next year.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2015)

To backroom upper management at the crap pit that I work:  please train backroom day team members properly.  I have been working with a backroom team member the past 2 weekends and he still doesn't know how to use SUBT or pull FF.  He has been at Target since May and there are just no excuses for this.  I get it that he started out as an early morning backroom team member and standards are obviously lower for early morning backroom since all they do is pull the giant batches in the morning and backstock but come on.  You are better than this.  A backroom team member not knowing what SUBT is like a salesfloor team member not knowing what a call button is.  Just no excuse for this but then again I work at a shitty store where training is minimal so not that surprising.

And some other things, I feel sorry for backroom team members when I leave.  Because they will get the joy of working my shifts.  They will have the joy of staying till almost 10pm on Tuesday pulling 20 pallets of clearance.  They will have the joy of working with a Monday thru Friday backroom opener who refuses to answer backroom calls on the walkie to pull items from the back for guests which means you are going to be on the grocery side probably all the way in the bakery freezer and will have to walk all the way over to the GM side of the stockroom to pull an item for a guest because this lazy Monday thru Fridayer refuses to do their share.  You are also going to make some bales since the Monday thru Fridayer won't make them.  You are going to have fun printing off backroom location labels and using the crown since the Monday thru Fridayer refuses to learn how to do them.  You are going to love basically doing the work of 2 people even though there will be another person in the backroom.  You are going to love pulling a full flat of chemicals at 12pm that the dumbasses in the early morning team just backstocked at 1130am and here's something that will make you mad:  95 percent of the stuff on that flat will come back as backstock.


On second thought, I don't feel sorry or bad.  You early morning backroom team members at the pit I work at deserve far worse.  I hope my departure makes things very hard for you at Target.  And yes I can't stand you guys. 

I hope you enjoy having your nights and weekends taken from you.  I hope you enjoy having your afternoons and evenings taken from you too as well.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jun 22, 2015)

TTOTM: I am swamped back with phone calls and waiting on the constant stream of guests wanting to try on cloths. I need for you guys at Guest Service to do the damned overhead page for once! You have to have heard me call over the walkie multiple times about phone calls when you were pestering me to page so-and-so to the front of the building!


----------



## Loki (Jun 22, 2015)

TTOTM thank you for always having a pot of coffee ready for the morning crew it's much appreciated


----------



## asidius (Jun 22, 2015)

To that one TL: Why did you only have one person scheduled for the backroom from 1-6 on our busiest day?  I'm sure the LODs didn't like spending the afternoon (only after the CAFs rolled over the 3rd straight hour) in the backroom helping me pull the CAFs.  That day was the most stressful day I ever had at Target.  

To that one Pfresh TM: Thank you for helping me pull the CAFs.  I'm sure Saturday was hectic for you after a massive food truck, and I appreciate the help.


----------



## Interrobang (Jun 22, 2015)

TTOTM: I don't get why you were disappointed you were scheduled a late closing shift and missed the evening CAFs. You said you're used to coming in earlier, but all you do is complain about having to push them.


----------



## Loki (Jun 22, 2015)

To my entire morning team you are all amazeballs! You knocked out those POG's like it was nobodies business and all while the myDevices were completely unusable! Proud of you guys!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 22, 2015)

HardlinesAtHeart said:


> TTOTM: I don't get why you were disappointed you were schedule a late closing shift and missed the evening CAFs. You said you're used to coming in earlier, but all you do is complain about having to push them.


Maybe he (she? It?) is a masochist?


----------



## Interrobang (Jun 22, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> Maybe he (she? It?) is a masochist?



No, she's just very lazy.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 22, 2015)

So, just a moron.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 23, 2015)

got in an argument with SrTL tonight because he keeps freaking out and losing his shit over small things when he closes LOD and I'm "immature"

I have to close with him on Friday


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2015)

(I'm doing a preemptive strike) To Tuesday night price change aka the worst night for price change in the backroom:  fuck you


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jun 23, 2015)

TTOGSTL: You sound like a used car salesman when you're pushing REDcards. Kudos to you for getting several in a day but if I were a guest in your lane, I would definitely complain about your pushiness. It's aggravating.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 23, 2015)

Loki said:


> To my entire morning team you are all amazeballs! You knocked out those POG's like it was nobodies business and all while the myDevices were completely unusable! Proud of you guys!


We did the vacuum wall that day. My Plano tm decided I needed to ha handleve the displays on my own. The pptl will be spoken to about her team being lazy wastes of space.


----------



## calimero (Jun 23, 2015)

To that tl : stop asking tms for pills! We are not your freaking dealer ! You are so high everyday , you are a danger to yourself and everybody else ! 
You keep losing your my device , PDA , phone , carts etc ... 
Go to rehab !


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 23, 2015)

TTOLOD: do your damn job and stop being such a bitch


----------



## xNightStockerx (Jun 23, 2015)

To my fellow TMs. When the pallet is empty move it out of the way! We do this to make room for the other pallets coming.


----------



## Circle9 (Jun 23, 2015)

To that one TM: Yes they revise parts of Entertainment every Tuesday. They do not reset the whole thing. I don't know why you apparently think that we shouldn't have to do our job over there just because a couple aisles change every week.

To that other TM: If you're going to check for a second location why don't you _fill the empty home location first._ Even I said you could backstock it because I assumed you had figured out that basic first step by now.

To any future TMs I train: I hope you're looking forward to me explaining the most basic shit to you because experience is showing me that's what I have to do.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 23, 2015)

TTOETL: Thanks for giving me the opportunity to train those ETLs on Ship from Store today.

I especially appreciate you telling me in advance so that I had time to prepare...Oh that's right, you didn't tell me until introducing them that they flew in from another state specifically to spend all day learning about SFS from me.

They were very impressed with your world-famous communication skills...


----------



## Bullselle (Jun 23, 2015)

TTOTM: Just because someone hands you a walkie and tells you to watch the lanes for a few minutes does not make you the actual GSA. Every time you cover a GSA's break, you get even bossier than your actual boss.  You don't have to instruct the cashiers on how to do their job. You don't have to give the cart attendant work to do. And stop talking down to the sales floor TMs who come up for backup. Just watch the freaking lanes and call for backup when needed. I swear, you give some people the smallest amount of power and it goes straight to their heads.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 23, 2015)

Just slap the shit outta them.

They'll come around.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 23, 2015)

Tttms: keep fucking with me and see how shit lands. I got this promotion as a stepping point and I will not let you hold me back. You will not win. So keep talking filth and playing non-brand music. Keep being passive aggressive and expecting me to do your job. The pptl is behind me, the stl is behind me and the last guy who screwed with me quit because he couldn't win.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 23, 2015)

calimero said:


> To that tl : stop asking tms for pills! We are not your freaking dealer ! You are so high everyday , you are a danger to yourself and everybody else !
> You keep losing your my device , PDA , phone , carts etc ...
> Go to rehab !


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

To the backroom team member that was putting softlines pulls by the lines:  you have been working here for 8 years.  You should know better.  Softlines team members will not walk all the way to the line to get pulls.  Softlines pulls needs to stay in the softlines side of the backroom.  Do not leave a flat of diapers on the line.  Just don't.  You should know better.  And thanks for not helping me with the POGs and research today because the genius ETL wanted her to do backstock after the 12pm CAF pulls.  At 1pm, I was on my own the whole day and it was a disaster.  I was behind all day and wound up staying until close to 830pm as a result. 

To the backroom team lead, why is it my job to sweep the damn floor in the backroom?  You and one of the bozos from the early morning backroom team were doing bullshit work ie transferring items from a shopping cart to a tub in the last 30 minutes of your shift.  You could have done that but you didn't want to do it so you threw it on me as usual.


----------



## GSAhole (Jun 24, 2015)

TTO new GSA: You've been here for what, a week now, and you've managed to piss off the entire front end on the daily ever since. Let me tell you something,"honey" (please quit fucking calling me that), I don't give a shit that you weren't responsible for sales planners at your other store, you're responsible for them here just like the rest of us (plus so much more, oh if you only knew yet). And instead of ignoring me when I try to train you how to do them and pulling a brand new salesfloor tm and making him do it when HE doesnt even know how, how's about you fucking get off your ass, use your brain and do your job. Also, I don't give a shit that we close guest service differently and you're uncomfortable with that so you don't want to close...LEARN IT. The only difference is that we also print a report from store applications to include with CRC. Is it that hard to learn how to press a few buttons on the computer? That makes you so uncomfortable you refuse to close guest service? On the plus side, thanks for the service desk shift 

I am beginning to highly doubt you were actually a gsa at your old store.

And final thing: STOP treating the front end like total shit and talking to them so disrespectfully, as well as pretending like you are mine and the other GSAs boss. Get fucking real.

Although, I'd have to say youd be perfect ETL material: you're lazy, on a power trip, treat everyone like shit, and don't know what the fuck you're doing.

Edit: You might also want to not hand off your tm discount card to your friends in front of everybody. Etl-ap is a serious dude, and kind of an asshole. I'd watch it if I were you.


----------



## GSAhole (Jun 24, 2015)

And TToGSTL:

I dont know what the fuck I'd do without you. You've helped me through so much and there's no way I could put into words how much you've helped me and how much I appreciate you. You deserve the best of the entire world and I hope you get it one day. If/when you leave this store, I leave. Period.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Jun 24, 2015)

TTOTM: "The make up girl". Really ! It took you 4 hours to do that little of make up!?!? So tired of you milking your job and making the rest of us work harder ... like we don't work hard enough. I don't know what your deal is? But get over it!!


----------



## Circle9 (Jun 24, 2015)

To that one TL: You've made it to TL after being on flow a few years now and don't know how to make a bale. And when we took the time to try and show you how, you kind of just wandered off for most of it. 

Between this and not working three weekends in a row, you're  a real inspiration.


----------



## Loki (Jun 24, 2015)

To the STL thank you for recognizing me at the huddle today. It was nice to know you appreciate and see just how I do hard I work.


----------



## Mugen (Jun 24, 2015)

Not that either of us work at Target anymore, buuuuuuuuut

TTOFTM: I always knew there was something off about you. You had that "look" to you, but man I was half joking when I thought you were a pedophile, but it seems my jokes/suspicions were correct. Hope you enjoy jail, guy! They'll sure enjoy you.


----------



## LadyCynide (Jun 24, 2015)

NightStocker said:


> TTOTM: "The make up girl". Really ! It took you 4 hours to do that little of make up!?!? So tired of you milking your job and making the rest of us work harder ... like we don't work hard enough. I don't know what your deal is? But get over it!!



Not going to totally defend her here, but the makeup, if done CORRECTLY, can take forever to actually push. One box of Loreal products can take almost 2 hours by itself depending on how badly the area needs to be zoned, how many times you're up for backup at the lanes, and how many guests you're with. 

As someone who worked Hardlines for a while before coming over to cosmetics, I can honestly say that one average size box of cosmetics is the equivalent to an overflowing CAF for pretty much any other department. 

TTOTM: You're my hero! Thank you for the drive-by back massages all day. I really needed them.

TTOTL: While the back massages from ^ were great, you walking up and french-braiding my hair when it kept falling out of the ponytail and bun was even better.

Y'all made me feel all special and pampered like the Princess that I am. (Totally kidding, I just get called that at work by my ETLs)


----------



## xNightStockerx (Jun 24, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> Not going to totally defend her here, but the makeup, if done CORRECTLY, can take forever to actually push. One box of Loreal products can take almost 2 hours by itself depending on how badly the area needs to be zoned, how many times you're up for backup at the lanes, and how many guests you're with.
> 
> As someone who worked Hardlines for a while before coming over to cosmetics, I can honestly say that one average size box of cosmetics is the equivalent to an overflowing CAF for pretty much any other department.
> 
> ...


Some more information. She is part of our over night flow team. She has no interruptions at all. She didn't have those big boxes of make up. Just a small amount of pulls and a couple of small boxes. I can see where it would take a long time when she gets those huge Laurel ...Revlon boxes but what she does is so blatantly wrong.  She does this all the time now. Just tired of people not doing their job .


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jun 25, 2015)

TTO (soon-to-be former) GSTL: I'm going to miss you when you move to the floor.   You're one of the few competent people up front.


----------



## queencat (Jun 25, 2015)

TTO(former)TM- I hate to say this but I'm SO GLAD you're transferring because everyone kept getting the two of us confused which I hate because you are an interesting mix of obnoxious and completely incompetent.
Have fun at your new store!


----------



## tgtguy (Jun 25, 2015)

ttotm- I really hate that you left us...amd left so suddenly. I will miss working with you and joking around with you....I know you had to whats best for you...keep in touch


----------



## DoWork (Jun 25, 2015)

TTOTL: I made the mistake of saying I hate the word "fart." Now, you mention it every time I speak to you, and even make "fart noises" when around.

You're a vile human being.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 25, 2015)

Kick them in the groin.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 25, 2015)

No point. I snapped their neck like a twig.


----------



## Loki (Jun 26, 2015)

To the ETL-AP thanks for making last night go by faster. I throughly enjoyed sniffing and critiquing all the deodorant with you. Best male bonding experience ever.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 26, 2015)

DoWork said:


> TTOTL: I made the mistake of saying I hate the word "fart." Now, you mention it every time I speak to you, and even make "fart noises" when around.
> 
> You're a vile human being.



Would you prefer the word moist?


----------



## DoWork (Jun 26, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Would you prefer the word moist?



Absolutely.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 26, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Absolutely.



Courtesy of @chaiknees:


----------



## Kroneru (Jun 26, 2015)

TTO(BR)TM: Having a designated SFS team now does _not_ exempt you from picking an FF if I ask you to pick one. Cleaning up behind Overnight's incompetence left me unavailable at that moment to pick it myself. "Nah, you guys are SFS. You guys got all that now." is the last thing you should have said...


----------



## GoTo3 (Jun 27, 2015)

To the ETL-SL LOD that I closed with tonight, thank you for recognizing that I got RedCards while I was forbidden from calling Guest First.
 You're Welcome.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2015)

To the Monday thru Friday backroom person: you are a crybaby and immature.  I've never seen a baby boomer as immature as you are.  You leave early without telling me why and then I call you out on it by saying "I predicted that".  And then you go tell the boss about it and you purposely stay at Target an extra hour after you clocked it to whine about it?  How old are you?

But I also want to thank you for squealing on me because I spilled the beans on everything.  Well not exactly.  I was tempted to rat on the n bomb veteran guy for saying the n-word but I didn't.  However, I did squeal on him for leaving an hour on Saturdays and Sundays.  I told the boss that he had been scheduled to leave at 630pm but would leave at 530pm.  Thankfully, the turd is no longer helping me on Saturday and Sunday because he doesn't want to work that late.  Boo hoo.  I also called out the morning backroom team and how they need to do their fair share and not just stand around doing nothing for the last 30 minutes of their shift.  I don't really care if that veteran guy gets pissed.  He deserves to get shit for that.  If you are scheduled to leave at 63pm, you stay until 630pm.  Unless you are close to 40 hours or are injured/sick or have a personal or family emergency, you stay until 630pm.  I don't give a shit if you're tired.


----------



## Interrobang (Jun 27, 2015)

TTOSrTL: You are a great example of a leader. You lead by example, set clear expectations, finish tasks in what seems like no time at all, and have a genuine interest in your team. No one has a single bad thing to say about you and the way the team looks up to you speaks volumes about your character and leadership.
I always look forward to working with you, especially when you're LOD. You don't micromanage or sweat the small stuff. You're very personable, and I like your sarcastic and dry humor. 
You're definitely my favorite team lead.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 27, 2015)

TTOTL:

I know you are new and trying really hard to be more of a peer than a boss, but you need to figure out where to draw the line.

When a TM screws up due to laziness and incompetence, he needs to be talked to about it. But instead you just blamed it on the guest and refused to even find out which TM was responsible.


----------



## LadyCynide (Jun 27, 2015)

TTO (TPS turning TL)- You flat out told me that you couldn't wait until you had the ability to write me up, and then said that I'd better watch my back. Listen, if you didn't catch anything on the freaking CAMERAS during the entire time you've worked at the store, then chances are you aren't going to find anything in person. Also, you're the Backroom TL soon. That literally has no bearing on my life. What are you going to do, write me up for coming into the back and grabbing a CAF? GTFO, bro.


----------



## LilMissVO (Jun 27, 2015)

To that one "special" team member,

You've tried to one-up me constantly, told me that the things I liked were stupid, and barely get your own stuff done. And I've told you to leave me alone multiple times.

You're the reason I left the Flow Team.

Vaffanculo, Idiota.

Sincerely, Me.


----------



## PullMonkey (Jun 28, 2015)

TTOTM that quit by leaving a note on guest service: Fuck you. Seriously. I don't care what your bloody reasons are, you don't quit like that and especially not when you have a shit ton of closing cart attendant shifts. Not only that, but you left us with one closing cashier on a SATURDAY, because I had to do your job.

TTOTM who decided to not come in today because "they didn't feel like it": Fuck you too. Grow the fuck up. I've ranted about you in the past and really wish I could say it all to your face.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 28, 2015)

To the GSA: CALM THE FUCK DOWN YOU'RE NEW. YOU CAN TAKE TWO SECONDS TO EXPLAIN WHY THIS GUEST NEEDS TO BE RUNG AT THE SERVICE DESK.


----------



## LilMissVO (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm going to end up abusing this thread.

TTOTM, you are perhaps the mostair-headed nut I've ever met. You need reminders how to run the register and freeze when something comes up, yet you wonder why I'm not totally stoked to go through your checklane. Or why when you try to come up to the service desk to "help," I kindly ask you to let me handle whatever is going on by myself. You usually cause more issues than you solve.


----------



## tgtguy (Jun 29, 2015)

ttom- Today I went by the service desk to get to the flexible fulfillment holding area....You were just standing there behind the register not a guest in sight...I couldn't fgure out why you were messing with the register...then I saw. You had your phone propped up on the  keyboard of the register....where you thought no one could see...Hmm dear..there is a camera right above you ...just saying


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 30, 2015)

TTOTM - We were having such a good, genuine conversation when I mentioned that there are automated machines in the mall where you can sell a cell phone, and that it makes it so easy for thieves.

Then you just had express your disappointment that Obama made such machines legal...

I died a little inside when I realized that you 100% believed it was a true statement.


----------



## tgtguy (Jun 30, 2015)

Ttotm- I cant promise you that everything will be ok. However, I can promise you that you have so many people praying for you...people you have never even met. We are all here for you


----------



## Loki (Jun 30, 2015)

To Sunday's LOD thank you for signing off on ALL the taken shifts on the swap shift board and entering the changes into the system! It makes everything so much easier!


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jun 30, 2015)

I wish my store's LODs would do this. I picked up someone's shift tonight. LOD signed off on it but it's not changed in the system! So now I have to track someone down to clock me in. smdh


----------



## tinkerbell (Jun 30, 2015)

HardlinesAtHeart said:


> TTOSrTL: You are a great example of a leader. You lead by example, set clear expectations, finish tasks in what seems like no time at all, and have a genuine interest in your team. No one has a single bad thing to say about you and the way the team looks up to you speaks volumes about your character and leadership.
> I always look forward to working with you, especially when you're LOD. You don't micromanage or sweat the small stuff. You're very personable, and I like your sarcastic and dry humor.
> You're definitely my favorite team lead.




OK, how did this person EVER become a TL (and a SrTL to boot)??!! While I think these attributes are amazing and inspiring in a TL, Target seems to think that they are sure signs of the devil!  I hope this person can find a workplace where his/her skills will truly be appreciated.  Because Target is NOT that place!


----------



## TiedAndDropped (Jun 30, 2015)

HardlinesAtHeart said:


> TTOSrTL: You are a great example of a leader. You lead by example, set clear expectations, finish tasks in what seems like no time at all, and have a genuine interest in your team. No one has a single bad thing to say about you and the way the team looks up to you speaks volumes about your character and leadership.
> I always look forward to working with you, especially when you're LOD. You don't micromanage or sweat the small stuff. You're very personable, and I like your sarcastic and dry humor.
> You're definitely my favorite team lead.


You've perfectly described the SrTL that leads my team.  Could be an awesome STL but can't even be an ETL because of the 4-year degree requirement.   Target wastes talent, skill and knowledge with rigid requirements like that.  Just realized - neither Bill Gates nor Steve Jobs would qualify for ETL.


----------



## LadyCynide (Jun 30, 2015)

TTOETL: You called me a tattle-tale because I asked you to speak to the Backroom Team about their behavior. I explained, with pictures backing up my point, that every time I backstock my cosmetics, they switch the clips and expect me to push it AGAIN the next day. I told her that I didn't appreciate getting told recently that I'm not productive when the reason behind my lack of productivity is that I am constantly re-doing work I've already done just because other teams refuse to do their jobs. After what seemed like a productive conversation, she ended our talk with, "I just wish you'd stop being such a tattle-tale. Just focus on yourself."

I AM focusing on myself. I'm focusing on how *I *am getting shit on because the Backroom team isn't being held accountable.


----------



## GSAhole (Jul 1, 2015)

TToTL:

Fuck you and your big mouth. I'd really like to give you a piece of my mind, but you're not worth the breath I'd spend doing it. Stay the fuck out of my way, that's my only advice to you.


----------



## Loki (Jul 1, 2015)

TTOTM I don't have to tell you anything about my personal life. Yes I got married but nobody knows about it not even my parents and I want to keep it that way for a while. You have a big mouth so you'll be the last person I tell. Now stop nagging me.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 1, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM I don't have to tell you anything about my personal life. Yes I got married but nobody knows about it not even my parents and I want to keep it that way for a while. You have a big mouth so you'll be the last person I tell. Now stop nagging me.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 1, 2015)

_CONGRATS!!!_


----------



## sigma7 (Jul 1, 2015)

Aww congratulations @Loki!


----------



## PassinTime (Jul 1, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> Aww congratulations @Loki!


Congrats!


----------



## Loki (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Now I have to figure out how to avoid her. She's always up my butt. I think she has a thing for younger men to be honest.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jul 1, 2015)

TTOTM: Please, for God's sake, stop telling us to 'service our guests' over the walkie. Seriously, just look it up on Urban Dictionary to see why you need to stop using that phrase. The same goes for that GSA who keep telling us we can 'squeeze out one more Red Card by the end of the night.'


----------



## signingminion (Jul 1, 2015)

Reshop Ninja said:


> TTOTM: Please, for God's sake, stop telling us to 'service our guests' over the walkie. Seriously, just look it up on Urban Dictionary to see why you need to stop using that phrase. The same goes for that GSA who keep telling us we can 'squeeze out one more Red Card by the end of the night.'


Respond with noises from the despicable me fart gun...

Ttotm: you better pray to whatever you believe in that my patience outlasts your crap if I have to work a full shift of pricing. Even if you are planning on letting me work a different area. Just listening to you bitch today and talk utter nonsense to guests today made me want to throat punch you. And your reply to "What are we gonna do today" isn't cute, brand, or appropriate to say on the floor. Start it up again and I will get you coached.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 1, 2015)

Loki said:


> Thanks everyone! Now I have to figure out how to avoid her. She's always up my butt. I think she has a thing for younger men to be honest.


Congrats!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 1, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM I don't have to tell you anything about my personal life. Yes I got married but nobody knows about it not even my parents and I want to keep it that way for a while. You have a big mouth so you'll be the last person I tell. Now stop nagging me.


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## sigma7 (Jul 1, 2015)

To all my tms: I find it really funny that when responding to backup, or talking about cashiering whenever really, we all say that we're hopping on a lane, or getting off a lane, or just got on/got off a lane, opening up a lane, etc. We just call them the lanes. One day, a year or two ago, I realized Elaine is the Target ho.


----------



## greatteam (Jul 1, 2015)

To that one GSA: you remind me of me a couple of years ago. I'm desperately hoping they don't screw you over as they did me because you should definitely go far. When you work, it reminds me of when I used to care greatly about the store and getting things done and such. Now, I've realized the ones who care will be beaten down because they don't cheat to make things look peachy. Talking a good game seems to be infinitely more rewarded than legit work and care. 

Again, hopefully someone sees this and guides you to where you can go, rather than using you as a tool to do the dirty work they don't feel like doing.


----------



## sher (Jul 2, 2015)

To that one etl, please tell us again how we can make your survey scores better. The guests have us a 0 because there was no one available to help them? Don't worry, I've trained myself to be in all the areas of softlines at one time, so next week's surveys will be dope and you can keep your job.

I can't stand that etl, but I don't understand how the ge is supposed to be the overseer of all those things mentioned in the guest survey...? But I also don't understand how the "leadership" is so worried about surveys but they don't help when it's bad. If you're not gonna get us more people/hours (I know it's more complicated than that) but you still want this shit finished you gotta do some of the dirty work, bruh.


----------



## PassinTime (Jul 2, 2015)

sher said:


> To that one etl, please tell us again how we can make your survey scores better. The guests have us a 0 because there was no one available to help them? Don't worry, I've trained myself to be in all the areas of softlines at one time, so next week's surveys will be dope and you can keep your job.
> 
> I can't stand that etl, but I don't understand how the ge is supposed to be the overseer of all those things mentioned in the guest survey...? But I also don't understand how the "leadership" is so worried about surveys but they don't help when it's bad. If you're not gonna get us more people/hours (I know it's more complicated than that) but you still want this shit finished you gotta do some of the dirty work, bruh.


Exactly.  My ETL-GE is last to back up at the registers.  Um, that's your turf up there!


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jul 2, 2015)

TTOGSA: It's really not cute to ask for your walkie shout-out for achieving the night's REDcard goal when the last two apps were two TMs helping you out. I used to really like you but now that has me questioning your integrity...


----------



## Redzee (Jul 2, 2015)

Congratulations to Loki. I wish you and your bride all happiness.


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 2, 2015)

To everyone responsible for the* five* challenge vehicles after today's and yesterday's trucks:





Especially whoever halfassed pushing sunscreen this morning and left a repack full of it (most of which went out!). And whoever didn't bother even opening up a large repack of stationery (again, most of it went out!). And the leaders who were apparently content on just letting this shit sit there on the line until I don't know when because you're all too busy scheduling salesfloor to set salesplanners and POG to...push truck. It's cool, I can drop instocks and step up to try and fix some of this.

To my coworkers: Bemused. Beleaguered. Defeated. C'mon, keep on finding new ways to describe my facial expressions.

To that one TL: I know you're struggling and that you're trying. But you need to step it up and start paying more attention. How long had that pallet been sitting there since flow moved out of housewares? Then again, how did nobody else on the floor notice it or bother to take care of it?


----------



## Loki (Jul 2, 2015)

TTOTM aka my wife yes I cried at the huddle tonight when you told everyone how much you enjoyed working here and how you will miss them and yes you can make fun of me for it later.


----------



## PullMonkey (Jul 2, 2015)

TTOTM: You're a great cashier, and fantastic at RedCards, buuuuuut there are times when asking each and every guest about them might not be such a great idea.

When we're absolutely slammed with two cashiers, no backup, and crazy long lines, it's not the best time to try and get them
When we're closing, have long lines, and all just wanna get out of here, it's not the best time to try and get them.

I'm just sayin'
I'm sure management appreciates it, but the guests don't, and I don't.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 2, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM aka my wife yes I cried at the huddle tonight when you told everyone how much you enjoyed working here and how you will miss them and yes you can make fun of me for it later.


You big softy, you.....
You'll be a great dad.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 2, 2015)

It should be like Sam's Club... you _have_ to have a RC and be a member.

Problem solved.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 2, 2015)

Loki said:


> Thanks everyone! Now I have to figure out how to avoid her. She's always up my butt. I think she has a thing for younger men to be honest.



For a minute I thought you were talking about your wife!


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 2, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> To that one TL: I know you're struggling and that you're trying. But you need to step it up and start paying more attention. How long had that pallet been sitting there since flow moved out of housewares? Then again, how did nobody else on the floor notice it or bother to take care of it?



When Flow leaves boxes on the floor, I like to leave it and see how long it takes for someone to move it.

Longest was a box of sunscreen sitting about a foot outside of an entrance to the backroom...sat there for 5 days before the ETL-LOG told someone to pick it up.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 2, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM I don't have to tell you anything about my personal life. Yes I got married but nobody knows about it not even my parents and I want to keep it that way for a while. You have a big mouth so you'll be the last person I tell. Now stop nagging me.



She's totally lurking on here. Also, congratulations! Wishing you and Mrs. Loki many happy years together.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 2, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> When Flow leaves boxes on the floor, I like to leave it and see how long it takes for someone to move it.
> 
> Longest was a box of sunscreen sitting about a foot outside of an entrance to the backroom...sat there for 5 days before the ETL-LOG told someone to pick it up.


They left a z-rack out at ours yesterday. It was still there at open today...


----------



## Loki (Jul 2, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> For a minute I thought you were talking about your wife!


Lol there may be times where I will have to avoid her too.


----------



## Loki (Jul 2, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> You big softy, you.....
> You'll be a great dad.


I don't want her to go like Target has such lovely memories for us and now it feels empty without her.


----------



## Loki (Jul 2, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> She's totally lurking on here. Also, congratulations! Wishing you and Mrs. Loki many happy years together.


Thank you. I'm sure she'll be a lot happier now that she's left spot. Happy wife happy life.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 2, 2015)

Scram - this forum's founder - met his wife thru Target


----------



## Loki (Jul 3, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Scram - this forum's founder - met his wife thru Target


We were in the same orientation group. I thought she was beautiful she said she never paid me any attention. She walked past the boat a lot and one day I just started talking to her and could tell she was like "God leave me alone." But I was persistent. I tried to take my breaks when she did lunches when she did I went full stalker but not really mode. Then I asked her out and I guess she had a good time cause after that we were together pretty much 24/7.


----------



## judgemental (Jul 3, 2015)

To my team (management, team members, etc) I want to enjoy my days off. I understand that you need people, but I want to enjoy my days off. I haven't had a real day off for two weeks working two jobs and all. I'm sorry but maybe you should be more hard on your team and the people that call out constantly. I'm always the first person you call, I'm always the first person that says yes but not anymore. I want to fucking enjoy my day off. Sorry buds.


----------



## asidius (Jul 3, 2015)

To that one team member that backstocked a heavy case of Apples on the top shelf in the cooler:  Fuck you, why would you even do that.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 3, 2015)

TTOTM: I don't care if you put your 2 weeks in. I can't really blame you. But at least have the decency to call in if you're not going to show up for your final shifts.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 3, 2015)

asidius said:


> To that one team member that backstocked a heavy case of Apples on the top shelf in the cooler:  Fuck you, why would you even do that.


An apple a day....


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 3, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> An apple a day....


...and you will be able to get the case down in a few weeks.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 3, 2015)

What if, instead of "backup cashiers to the front lanes," we had "backup team members to unload and sort the FDC truck."

I'm looking at you, cashiers.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 3, 2015)

asidius said:


> To that one team member that backstocked a heavy case of Apples on the top shelf in the cooler:  Fuck you, why would you even do that.


Usually cause I'm out of room and can move it down before I need to get replenishment. But sometimes it was to piss off the old man...We have two step ladders in our produce cooler so it's no big deal.


----------



## RedMan (Jul 3, 2015)

DoWork said:


> What if, instead of "backup cashiers to the front lanes," we had "backup team members to unload and sort the FDC truck."
> 
> I'm looking at you, cashiers.


They won't let anyone leave the front end.  We're already short staffed and we have to call you doing the food truck to back up the lanes.  So, keep looking at us, but we'll still be standing here.  Sorry, sorta.


----------



## sajaegi (Jul 4, 2015)

To that one former team member: I was surprised to see you in the store after I got off work today. I enjoyed catching up with you and I wish you all the best with your new job and new chapter in life.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 4, 2015)

DoWork said:


> What if, instead of "backup cashiers to the front lanes," we had "backup team members to unload and sort the FDC truck."
> 
> I'm looking at you, cashiers.


Oh, I wish. That's the only reason I'm envious of the cashiers, you only need to stay focused on checking out guests and getting redcards. Going for backup gets really annoying. I feel like a yo-yo that's about to break


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 4, 2015)

TTOTM: You screw us over so often that I wouldn't be surprised if new TMs think your name is "Fucking Bob" instead of just "Bob."


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 4, 2015)

To my ETL and TLs: If I worked as hard as you all do, I'd probably be fired by now.



SFSFun said:


> When Flow leaves boxes on the floor, I like to leave it and see how long it takes for someone to move it.
> 
> Longest was a box of sunscreen sitting about a foot outside of an entrance to the backroom...sat there for 5 days before the ETL-LOG told someone to pick it up.



Its terrible but I do this with carts of reshop all the time. Unless an LOD left their printer in it. Finder's keepers and all that. But pallets where people could wreck themselves (like the one half-hidden by racks in the girl's clothing department) is a bit much. You bet your ass I make sure somebody knows what mess I just picked up though.


----------



## PassinTime (Jul 4, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> Oh, I wish. That's the only reason I'm envious of the cashiers, you only need to stay focused on checking out guests and getting redcards. Going for backup gets really annoying. I feel like a yo-yo that's about to break



Not in my store.  On the rare occasions we aren't backed up, we end up deep zoning accessories,  or doing reshop in women's clothing (ready to wear).  Plus we stock all candy at the lanes every week.  I believe other stores don't have the cashiers do the candy, but we do.


----------



## tgtguy (Jul 4, 2015)

ttotm- you passed your interviews to be a team lead...I don't know how but you did. I will add that  you walking around telling everyone that IF you want a promotion with Target all you have to do is ask...isn't  very reassuring. You are dipsy as hell, you stand around and talk all the damn time... and flirt with certain guys....

ttosrtl- When you walk in the backroom and you see that Iam the only one working and getting things done....don't sit there and add more on my plate. You walked right by your buddies standing around talking...to come find me to tell me to do something else. I was suppose to leave in 15 min...they were scheduled to leave after me...you should had went to them and told them they needed to stop goofing off...

ttogsa-People like you make me sick...like literally sick...like make my stomach hurt kinda sick. YOU sit there in the breakroom and talk about how you cant stand fat people...and how if they don't like being fat then they should work out etc...but you don't want to see or hear it. You didn't realize that they lady sitting behind you happened to be overweight...I could tell by the look on her face that your words of stupidity bothered her...but don't worry I apologized for you and told her not to pay any mind to some uppity, narrow minded person like yourself...This isn't the first time you have been overheard doing this. Grow up and treat people with the diginity and respect they deserve..You have a bitchy resting face but you don't hear ppl going around talking about that do you ? You don't have to put  down others to feel better about yourself. ..one of these days some fat person is going to sit on you and fart in your face...I hope I am there to see it .


----------



## Loki (Jul 4, 2015)

TTOTM who told me "You can't be a teacher if you have your nose pierced." I never asked for your opinion, mind your own business, and don't hate cause you will be stuck at Target for the rest of your life and I won't.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 4, 2015)

You can't have your nose pierced & work in Starbucks, either.


----------



## Mysterious (Jul 4, 2015)

TTOTM -
Even though I work pretty clean while completing my daily routines, does not mean I want to clean up your mess every single day. Trash, defectives, item not on file, missing labels, MIRS. etc. I showed or taught you the routines, so you could be independent opposite of myself. Please take care of it with best practice, thanks.

TTOTM -
15 minute break does not mean 25 minutes. 30 minute break does not mean close to an hour. I've asked you nicely. How would you feel if I did the same to you?

TTOTL -
Please stop treating me like I don't know anything, tell me to do something else, or refuse to answer the walkie when I call. When I "accidentally" mishandle communication, my head goes on a stick.

TTOETL -
Stop it man, you're not funny when you queston my work ethic/style. I don't understand it. When you are being serious, I still can't tell. That's why I don't like talking to you too much. Sorry.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 5, 2015)

To that one SrTL: If you ever get promoted to ETL, I hope you stay at my store. You're one of the few leaders that legitimately respects us lowly TMs and understands the problems I run into every time I work.

To that other SrTL: If I type how I really feel about you, I'm going to regret it because there are other people from my store on here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2015)

To the veteran backroom guy that drops the n bomb: shut the fuck up.  You are so annoying.  No one wants to hear you joke about pedophiles and Middle Easterners. I was glad when one of the ETLs in the break room told you to shut up.  Please get fired.


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 5, 2015)

To that one TM: "I'm not racist but-" does not magically make the rest of your words not racist. Quite possibly the opposite, actually.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 5, 2015)

@Circle9 
Reminds me of this guy:

http://m.imgur.com/gallery/hmY1B


----------



## LilMissVO (Jul 6, 2015)

To that one cashier,

You are a ditz. Almost like one of the Barbie dolls you ring up every day. You have the same goddamn spiel for every guest in the same weird monotone voice of yours, and your personality is so plastic that you make Regina George look sincere. 

And you wonder why I'll wait in line for an extra five minutes in someone else's line rather than jump over to yours.

P.S., I love how you'll try to talk to me when I obviously have my music headphones in. I'll keep pretending not to hear you.


----------



## judgemental (Jul 6, 2015)

To my team,
“cart attendant there’s a spill in aisle _____” I’m sorry I didn’t realize I was the only person who knew how to clean spills in this store?
“cart attendant there’s a couple of carts on aisle ____” I’m sorry I didn’t know I was the only person who can push carts?
hey cart attendant this, hey cart attendant that….. please I’m only one f**king person. if you can do it you should do it. don’t fucking have me do a job that could easily be done by you?


----------



## PullMonkey (Jul 6, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder how other TMs live their lives at home without cart attendants to clean up after them


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 6, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> Sometimes I wonder how other TMs live their lives at home without cart attendants to clean up after them


...thus "Hoarders" was born.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jul 6, 2015)

judgemental said:


> To my team,
> “cart attendant there’s a spill in aisle _____” I’m sorry I didn’t realize I was the only person who knew how to clean spills in this store?
> “cart attendant there’s a couple of carts on aisle ____” I’m sorry I didn’t know I was the only person who can push carts?
> hey cart attendant this, hey cart attendant that….. please I’m only one f**king person. if you can do it you should do it. don’t fucking have me do a job that could easily be done by you?


Can't leave the spill unattended for liability reasons, and if you try and ask someone to bring you a mop, they have no idea where they are.


----------



## judgemental (Jul 6, 2015)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Can't leave the spill unattended for liability reasons, and if you try and ask someone to bring you a mop, they have no idea where they are.


and like i said, we're all properly trained to clean up spills. why do you need to call me, someone who's having to pull carts in because it's rush hour, when you can easily clean it. it's more of the fact that they call me for some dumb reasons. i got called to bring a cart over to someone when they were like a couple of steps away from the cart wheel.


----------



## tgtguy (Jul 6, 2015)

ttotm- You took a two week long vacation...TWO WEEKS...your first day back and you started complaining 10 min after clocking in. PLEASE STOP!


----------



## DoWork (Jul 6, 2015)

judgemental said:


> To my team,
> “cart attendant there’s a spill in aisle _____” I’m sorry I didn’t realize I was the only person who knew how to clean spills in this store?
> “cart attendant there’s a couple of carts on aisle ____” I’m sorry I didn’t know I was the only person who can push carts?
> hey cart attendant this, hey cart attendant that….. please I’m only one f**king person. if you can do it you should do it. don’t fucking have me do a job that could easily be done by you?



We have a lazy, bossy, and entitled TL in soft lines. She frequently requests spills be cleaned up, but never doing it herself. A month or so ago, she called one out on the walkie while the food ETL and a few food team members were unloading the truck. ETL replied over the walkie "well, get a mop or some towels to clean it up." Silence.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 6, 2015)

They have the carts, do it!


----------



## Loki (Jul 6, 2015)

TTOTM I wholeheartedly agree that people need to pay attention when making the schedule and I'm sorry you got scheduled outside of your availability. If you want to know the truth our system does tell them they're scheduling outside your availability and they do it anyways. It sucks that it's now your problem and you have to find someone to take your shift. I'm sorry you have to fix someone else's mistake. Feel free to vent to me anytime! You always help out hardlines when we need it so I'm here for you!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 7, 2015)

To opener of electronics today: Why did you call out

you live across the street

i wanted to come over and ask why you weren't coming in


----------



## signingminion (Jul 7, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM I wholeheartedly agree that people need to pay attention when making the schedule and I'm sorry you got scheduled outside of your availability. If you want to know the truth our system does tell them they're scheduling outside your availability and they do it anyways. It sucks that it's now your problem and you have to find someone to take your shift. I'm sorry you have to fix someone else's mistake. Feel free to vent to me anytime! You always help out hardlines when we need it so I'm here for you!


Nope. Outside my availability falls on hr to find coverage and adjust my shift. Like best practice wise.


----------



## Loki (Jul 7, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Nope. Outside my availability falls on hr to find coverage and adjust my shift. Like best practice wise.


They used to do that but for some reason since we got a new ETL they stopped. I think it's bullshit. I want to help him but he says he talked to all the higher ups and they weren't very helpful. Who do you contact after that?


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jul 7, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM I wholeheartedly agree that people need to pay attention when making the schedule and I'm sorry you got scheduled outside of your availability. If you want to know the truth our system does tell them they're scheduling outside your availability and they do it anyways. It sucks that it's now your problem and you have to find someone to take your shift. I'm sorry you have to fix someone else's mistake. Feel free to vent to me anytime! You always help out hardlines when we need it so I'm here for you!


OMG. It's like you're talking to ME. This has happened to me two weeks in a row. My HRTL and HRTM are really, really sweet and they assure me that they will fix it. But now I'm out 4 hours both weeks because of this clusterfuckery. smdh


----------



## luna831 (Jul 7, 2015)

totm stop pissing on the toilet seat and floor just sit on them they are not dirty.


----------



## Loki (Jul 7, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> OMG. It's like you're talking to ME. This has happened to me two weeks in a row. My HRTL and HRTM are really, really sweet and they assure me that they will fix it. But now I'm out 4 hours both weeks because of this clusterfuckery. smdh


This is the second weekend in a row they did this to him. I told him if it happens a third time then just change your availability to where you can't work that day at all. It's really unfair.


----------



## luna831 (Jul 7, 2015)

oath2order said:


> To opener of electronics today: Why did you call out
> 
> you live across the street
> 
> i wanted to come over and ask why you weren't coming in


 because target sucks


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jul 7, 2015)

@Loki, That's the thing! I'm unavailable to work at all that day and yet I'm still being scheduled. So frustrating.


----------



## Loki (Jul 7, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> @Loki, That's the thing! I'm unavailable to work at all that day and yet I'm still being scheduled. So frustrating.


I went with him to talk to HR and they said if he has to call out cause he can't find someone to take his shift they're not going to hold it against him cause it's not his fault.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 7, 2015)

luna831 said:


> because going to work so you can pay the bills and not be unemployed  sucks




ftfy


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 7, 2015)

To that one team member..who loves to steal my portable printer. WHO ARE YOU JUST FESS UP DAMNIT!..swear I won't be mad


----------



## LilMissVO (Jul 7, 2015)

TTOGSTL, 

I have no idea how you passed your interview to get your job, but you need to calm your man-tits whenever there is one guest waiting to be checked out. You throw me out from behind the service desk WHILE I'M IN THE MIDDLE OF HELPING SOMEONE ELSE to back-up cashier for only one guest. You never let me finish my projects cause you're so frantic about nobody having a break. Never mind the fact you either ignore my breaks and lunches until the last minute or force me to take them ungodly early. It's hard to work with you cause you mumble all your instructions and get mad at me when I don't immediately understand what you're trying to say. 

And then when I try to clean up your mess, you scold me. 

Cause logic.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 7, 2015)

TTOETL you are a crappy leader. Today was my FDC truck day, meaning I run the team and backstock all of it myself. Plus today I had to train someone how to backstock.  
The opening PA called off. So I did both.  All I asked of you was to please call the closer in a couple hours early. You didn't do it.  You never came around to see if I needed any help. You didn't really even show any gratitude. Hell it was also milk delivery day and I took care of that too. 
You're an ass. So glad I'm transferring to another store after this week.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 8, 2015)

Loki said:


> They used to do that but for some reason since we got a new ETL they stopped. I think it's bullshit. I want to help him but he says he talked to all the higher ups and they weren't very helpful. Who do you contact after that?


I've never had to go above my etl-hr. But if I did the etl-ge or stl would be my only choices for this store. If that didn't fix it- hotline.


----------



## Loki (Jul 8, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> I've never had to go above my etl-hr. But if I did the etl-ge or stl would be my only choices for this store. If that didn't fix it- hotline.


I told him if he can't find someone call out. It's outside his availability and they can't expect him to work I never thought of having him call the hotline I'll tell him next time I see him.


----------



## Loki (Jul 8, 2015)

TTOTM yes I ate all the chick-fil-a nuggets. Sorry not sorry. I got to them first and there wasn't that much to begin with.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 8, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM who told me "You can't be a teacher if you have your nose pierced." I never asked for your opinion, mind your own business, and don't hate cause you will be stuck at Target for the rest of your life and I won't.


I know a teacher with his nose AND ears pierced plus he has full sleeves.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 8, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> I know a teacher with his nose AND ears pierced plus he has full sleeves.



What does he teach, out of curiosity?


----------



## Loki (Jul 8, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> I know a teacher with his nose AND ears pierced plus he has full sleeves.


He's old he doesn't know what it is to be hip...only how to break one. That was mean, but I laughed.


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 8, 2015)

To that one TL: Sorry (but not really) that I pointed out the zone in one of your departments is kind of terribad and making my job harder when I have to try and fix it. Not very sorry either that another TM has been pointing this out in another of your departments too. I look forward to having to repeat this conversation in the next couple of weeks.

To the rest of the floor: Could you people at least pretend a little harder to care about things being in the right areas in something close to the right quantities.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 8, 2015)

> "Loki, post: 202070, member: 13912"]TTOTM who told me "You can't be a teacher if you have your nose pierced." I never asked for your opinion, mind your own business, and don't hate cause you will be stuck at Target for the rest of your life and I won't.




My daughter has her tounge pierced and a wide variety of tattoos.
That did not stop the school where  she did her student teaching from hiring her as soon as she graduated.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 8, 2015)

My niece is an elementary teacher & has skull tats running up & down one arm. 
The kids think it's cool; their parents compare tats with her.


----------



## LilMissVO (Jul 8, 2015)

TTOTM,

You call me a bitch multiple times a day and all I can say back to it is that "I love you too," and then make some dirty joke later to get back at you.

You and I make a fantastic, dirty, funny team.


----------



## judgemental (Jul 9, 2015)

To the new closing cart attendant, hey, I know you're new and all but please for the love of god do the CRC check and salvage and toss at night because now I have to do it in the morning and deal with having to rush putting everything to the back AND deal with carts. also please fucking clean up the parking lot at night. like i said, i know you're new, but please we all trained you (and we're going to obviously keep training you because it was a mess this morning). i even quizzed you before i left because i know it's hard the first time. I'm sorry bud, but I don't see you staying much longer with us.


----------



## Interrobang (Jul 9, 2015)

To that one team member: Take care of yourself and get well. I hope you're not working tomorrow, but if you are scheduled, PLEASE call out. 

To that one LOD and hardlines team member: Thank you so much for helping zone the last few aisles in dry after I took over for the pfresh closer who went home ill. 

To PA #2 and whoever's been working in pfresh: Tonight, I filled a three tier and more full of rotten produce and expired product dated 2-7 July. Why are you all not deep culling in the mornings and evenings? I understand missing a few things here and there, but c'mon-- it should not be _this_ bad! I wish the LODs would stick me in pfresh once in awhile instead of delegating me to dry all the time now.
PA #2, I thought pfresh would be fine in your hands while the team lead is away and I am on my restricted schedule. 
I thought wrong.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 9, 2015)

DoWork said:


> What does he teach, out of curiosity?


Language arts. I also know some history teachers and coaches who have tattoos as well. Even a school principal & a ceo.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 9, 2015)

Loki said:


> He's old he doesn't know what it is to be hip...only how to break one. That was mean, but I laughed.


I don't think "people of a certain age" realize that tattoos and piercings aren't as "taboo" as they once were. I've seen many teachers/coaches/principals/CEOs  who have them.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 9, 2015)

TTOTM: grow up. You aren't the only one who gets shit done.


----------



## calimero (Jul 9, 2015)

To all the tms /tl/ etl and stl : when I direct a call to you , pick up the damn phone ! 
I am so tired of being ignored and have angry guests on the phone !


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 9, 2015)

calimero said:


> To all the tms /tl/ etl and stl : when I direct a call to you , pick up the damn phone !
> I am so tired of being ignored and have angry guests on the phone !


To add on to this: if the front end is _repeatedly_ calling for somebody to make an announcement over the PA, don't everybody run to TSC. It's cool, I'll just drop what I'm doing on the other side of the store and head over there...only to find out our HR-TM has been in the office the whole time but doesn't have a walkie.

But hey, now I know how to use the store's PA. Learn something new every day!


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 9, 2015)

TTOETL: Congrats on your promotion to ETL-TMSC!

That's not a real position? Then what the hell are you? Because the ETL-Salesfloor surely cannot go the entire day without actually setting foot on the salesfloor...


----------



## averagetm (Jul 9, 2015)

TTOETLHR:

Why aren't you answering LOD calls when your TM and TLs ask for you?
Why do we never see you out on the floor when you are LOD?
Hello? He..llo?

TTOTM:
Shut up so I can respond.
Stop telling me things I already know - I have worked your position before.
Don't complain about working on a Holiday as if you are the only one
Just because I'm GSTL doesn't mean I know nothing about salesfloor. I was you once.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 10, 2015)

if i am scheduled for backroom I expect to work backroom.

so STL, if you're not going to schedule me for cosmetics DON'T FUCKING EXPECT ME TO BE ALL HAPPY ABOUT YOU TELLING ME TO ZONE OVER THERE FOR THE LAST HOUR OF MY SHIFT. I TOOK THE BACKROOM SHIFT BECAUSE YOU DON'T SCHEDULE ME YOU FUCK.


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 10, 2015)

To that one TM...
or should i say..EX..TM..
Muahahah


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jul 10, 2015)

To those team members: 10 plus 5 PERCENT does not equal 15 percent. Please stop telling guests that they can save 15 percent if they sign up for a REDcard! 

TTOTM: Please, PLEASE quit telling guests that they can save 15% off their total if they apply and then tell them you'll take $25 off a $100 order. That's not 15%.

Forgive me, I was a math nerd in my former life.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 10, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> To those team members: 10 plus 5 PERCENT does not equal 15 percent. Please stop telling guests that they can save 15 percent if they sign up for a REDcard!
> 
> TTOTM: Please, PLEASE quit telling guests that they can save 15% off their total if they apply and then tell them you'll take $25 off a $100 order. That's not 15%.
> 
> Forgive me, I was a math nerd in my former life.



I mean, it is 14.5% so they're not far off.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jul 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I mean, it is 14.5% so they're not far off.


Is your dtl allowing this, if not that is giving unauthorized discounts, which almost always lead to getting fired.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 10, 2015)

masterofalltrades said:


> Is your dtl allowing this, if not that is giving unauthorized discounts, which almost always lead to getting fired.



not my store, I just did the math


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jul 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I mean, it is 14.5% so they're not far off.


Yes, but that's only if the application is approved. If not, they're stuck with 10%. Not quite fair to the guest.



masterofalltrades said:


> Is your dtl allowing this, if not that is giving unauthorized discounts, which almost always lead to getting fired.


I don't know if the DTL knows/is allowing it, but it's been that way since I started about 4 months ago. We offer 10% off just for applying (only until we reach goal) and if the application is approved then they get the extra 5%. This is how my store reaches goal weekly.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jul 10, 2015)

TTOTL: Please, try to write me up for taking my lunch leaving electronics without coverage today. Not my fault that YOU, Mr. SrTL LOD, in an effort to "save payroll" sent the E/C opener home early making it impossible for me to not hit compliance if I waited until the next person arrived. If the ETL-HR doesn't laugh that CCA out of his office, I'm sure the labor board will. Given what happened the last time you tried to CCA someone for utter bull dinky, I think I should bring a comfy chair and some popcorn to the meeting you demanded with me, you, my ETL, and the ETL-HR.


----------



## Bullselle (Jul 10, 2015)

To ALL THE ETLs: We just got this new feature on the walkie that's called CHANNELS 2, 3, AND 4. Here's how it works. If you ever find yourself talking to someone on the walkie about a topic that no one else in the store would give a shit about, MOVE to one of those channels and continue your discussion there.


----------



## judgemental (Jul 10, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> TTOTL: Please, try to write me up for taking my lunch leaving electronics without coverage today. Not my fault that YOU, Mr. SrTL LOD, in an effort to "save payroll" sent the E/C opener home early making it impossible for me to not hit compliance if I waited until the next person arrived. If the ETL-HR doesn't laugh that CCA out of his office, I'm sure the labor board will. Given what happened the last time you tried to CCA someone for utter bull dinky, I think I should bring a comfy chair and some popcorn to the meeting you demanded with me, you, my ETL, and the ETL-HR.


i hit compliance once because the way they scheduled us cart attendants was weird. like they would schedule the next person on my fifth. they told me to go a couple of minutes before just so that i don't hit it, but it got so busy that they had be pushing carts up until my 5th which made me go in compliance. first time too. they still do the scheduling like that which pisses me off.


----------



## PullMonkey (Jul 11, 2015)

To every bloody cashier who keeps bitching about how they "don't feel like working" and how the GSA won't let them leave early.

Please.
Grow. The. Fuck. Up.

Oh, you poor thing with your 5hr cashier shift, after having the last two days off, and the next several days off to go camping.

Please. Take my shifts for a week, or basically anyone elses. Then we'll see how you act.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jul 11, 2015)

To the new Cart Attendant who as soon as his trainer left, managed to hit the automatic doors because you didn't steer your line into the cart doors, you instead stopped to talk to a girl as they walked in and held the turtle button:

THAT IS WHY, SERVICEMAN CHUNG, WE DO NOT "EYEBALL IT"


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 11, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> To the new Cart Attendant who as soon as his trainer left, managed to hit the automatic doors because you didn't steer your line into the cart doors, you instead stopped to talk to a girl as they walked in and held the turtle button:
> 
> THAT IS WHY, SERVICEMAN CHUNG, WE DO NOT "EYEBALL IT"


I bet she was impressed with his mad skillz.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 11, 2015)

ETL in training: Always look inside the box for electronic returns.

Guest bought an Xbox One in cash in electronics, returned it an hour later. ETL in training did the return and didn't look inside the box. Someone did later. There was the guest's old Xbox. With nothing else inside.

RIP roughly $400 I think


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 11, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> To the new Cart Attendant who as soon as his trainer left, managed to hit the automatic doors because you didn't steer your line into the cart doors, you instead stopped to talk to a girl as they walked in and held the turtle button:
> 
> THAT IS WHY, SERVICEMAN CHUNG, WE DO NOT "EYEBALL IT"


I'm Commander Shepard and this is my favorite post on the Breakroom.


----------



## Redzee (Jul 11, 2015)

Please. Stop.Flexing. You foul up one area to "fix" another. You ignore prices. And it's pretty obvious at times you're wandering the store to find that special flex item. When I die I will petition for poltergeist privileges.


----------



## LilMissVO (Jul 11, 2015)

TTOTM, (Barbie cashier, part II)

You realize that when I put my headphones on while I'm on my break, I dont want to talk to you?

On the bright side, the look on your face when I did tell you I was listening to satanic death rock was absolutely priceless.

I wasnt even listening to music either. I just wanted to ignore you.


----------



## Targe (Jul 11, 2015)

TTOTM: 

You're a cunt. All you do is sweep the damn backroom when we NEED you to help us backstock the truck freight and what the floor didn't push....I mean since we are so damn understaffed all..

You get away with avoiding coolers, pushing various tasks onto me (When I have to stack pallets, pull/BS the coolers, wave what you cannot get..) when you are just as able bodied to get shit done.

You gladly shove people out of their seats so you can sit next to your "buds" even when you are 10 minutes late for break (We have beaurocratic O/N breaks). I mean fuck, the only reason you're back there is because theres only 2 people who haven't bitched at the ETL about being in backroom...I guess they'll take what they can get.. 

[/rant]

tl;dr: TTOTM is a cunt.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 13, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> To those team members: 10 plus 5 PERCENT does not equal 15 percent. Please stop telling guests that they can save 15 percent if they sign up for a REDcard!
> 
> TTOTM: Please, PLEASE quit telling guests that they can save 15% off their total if they apply and then tell them you'll take $25 off a $100 order. That's not 15%.
> 
> Forgive me, I was a math nerd in my former life.


YES!!!!! And 5% for RxRewards + 5% for the RedCard does not = 10%!!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 13, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> TTOETL: Congrats on your promotion to ETL-TMSC!
> 
> That's not a real position? Then what the hell are you? Because the ETL-Salesfloor surely cannot go the entire day without actually setting foot on the salesfloor...


Wait......you have one of those as well???


----------



## Mysterious (Jul 13, 2015)

TTOTM - Thanks for not checking if the product has a 2nd location. I really appreciate that my team has to backstock and re-pull the same item. You see it and say it is backstock. You then notice my facial expression when I decide to challenge you to it. You do not like that. Afterwards, we begin a round of Mortal Kombat, where I finish the conversation with a Fatality, oops I have to keep it best practice, Friendship.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 13, 2015)

I gots room in my walk-in (for a while longer).
And degreaser. 
LOTS of degreaser.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 13, 2015)

TTOTM: as a sales floor tm pushing re shop in Men's, please take notice of the 6 shippers and what product is in there. I watched you put a couple of things in the wrong spot, so kindly mentioned the shippers. This is why I like to do reshop, but with a big truck push today I didn't have time.


----------



## Kroneru (Jul 14, 2015)

TTOTM:

Who habitually change the theme and background on the PCs in HR and the background on MyDevices. Stop, dense toddlers.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 14, 2015)

^This x1000.
Some of the images were a fresh crop of freak.....


----------



## LilMissVO (Jul 14, 2015)

TTOTM,

Actually, to most of my team.

I love you guys. Yeah, the bad apples can go away, but you're all the ones that make going to work fun.

<3


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 14, 2015)

Who put those "Dually Located" sticks _*on top of*_ most the label barcodes in Seasonal? FYI, there's a special place in Hell reserved for people like you.


----------



## tarlame (Jul 14, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> Who put those "Dually Located" sticks _*on top of*_ most the label barcodes in Seasonal? FYI, there's a special place in Hell reserved for people like you.


Same goes for people who put clearance tickets over the barcode


----------



## tarlame (Jul 14, 2015)

TTOTM who actually zones swim appropriately, thank you for doing a job that everyone else cannot

TTOTM who has worked at Target for 10 years. Do not tell me when to take my lunch, you take yours first if you're so concerned. Also, I know how price change works, I'm not stupid, I've done it for almost a year. You are not better than me because you chose to make a career out of this place without being a TL. I'm young but I'm much smarter than you.

TTOTM who has to talk over everyone and yell over the walkie...please stop. I don't want to hear your high pitched screechy voice


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 14, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> Who put those "Dually Located" sticks _*on top of*_ most the label barcodes in Seasonal? FYI, there's a special place in Hell reserved for people like you.


I'm sorry to laugh but I could not help myself because holy crap, only an idiot.......oh wait, there is a plethora of those.


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 14, 2015)

I should probably clarify: they didn't stick them right in the middle but on the end of the barcode. So half the labels are perfectly scannable. The rest are useless. Its the special kind of mistake that really frustrates me.


----------



## PullMonkey (Jul 15, 2015)

To all those damn cashiers:

Cashier #1: Look, I get it. You're on meds that are making you apathetic n' shit, but constantly leaving early (or not showing up) and leaving us with one cashier when it's busy as fuck just ain't cool. If you're not able to work, don't show up and let us know so we can at least fill the gap.

Cashier #2: You were hired what, 2 weeks ago, and already have 3 NCNSs (today being the third, thanks for that by the way)? See ya! You're soooo outta here.

Cashier #3: You're cool, hardly ever call out, and never complain. I like you. I wish you hadn't called out tonight, but I don't hold it against ya. Get better sir!

Due to you three, I got dragged in for an 8 hour closer on my only day off in two weeks.



_I'd do it again though... $$$!_


----------



## NPC (Jul 15, 2015)

Kroneru said:


> TTOTM:
> 
> Who habitually change the theme and background on the PCs in HR and the background on MyDevices. Stop, dense toddlers.



I always do this with the MyDevices...


----------



## babytrees (Jul 15, 2015)

this is my last post as a TM (I recently removed myself from Target...guaranteed 40 hours in a Monday through Friday position....in an office. My body loves it) 

To the ETL's and STL....thank you so much for the kind words but I hope to never, ever have to work retail again.

To the entire team....this store was the best to work for and from experience as a guest in quite a few of the metro area stores...it is the best to shop in. Sure, there were the idjuts and slackers but overall....AWESOME team!!


----------



## signingminion (Jul 15, 2015)

Kroneru said:


> TTOTM:
> 
> Who habitually change the theme and background on the PCs in HR and the background on MyDevices. Stop, dense toddlers.


Our receiver has not only a custom background image on his computer but a plethora of frightening and uncalled for items around his domain. I've stopped complaining cause nobody really gives a crap.

TTOTM: you were an unhappy troll, but you were "our" unhappy troll. I'll miss you in my own way and you didn't deserve the treatment you got. I'm kind of hoping you fight it. But maybe you left the door open for some others to follow you for similar issues.

To that group of TLs - childishness and poor communication skills and the refusal to just talk to people won't get you far, even at Target. Its the stuff hotline calls are made of. And lawsuits, and other bad things that can follow you beyond the red and khaki wall.


----------



## LilMissVO (Jul 15, 2015)

TTO  Cashier/Cart Attendant,

You're still under your ninety days yet you think you're hot stuff. Sir, when you saunter in late and then start whining about going home because you don't feel good, it's not likely that you'll be kept on.

Especially when you mouth off to the ETL-HR.


----------



## GSA Kid (Jul 16, 2015)

TTOSrTL: Why are you such a bitch to everyone? No matter what I do you always seem pissed off. I could drive my team to get 8 redcards in our shift and you would probably say that's too many. I used to respect you because you're usually good a running the store but now I realize that's it's really just because everyone is afraid of you. You act like it's not your job to help guests and get pissed off whenever I need your help. If you can't come back me up when a guest won't listen to what I have to say then why are you even in the store? I can run the store if all it means is nagging your backroom team members to get all of the back stock done. Also, if your going to act like I should never need your help, then stop second guessing all of my decisions. Either help me when I need help or just stay away from the front end. All of the other LODs give me plenty of freedom to run the lanes and I do just fine without constantly being bitched at. It's to the point where I sigh every time I see that we have to work together. Just seeing you makes me anxious because I know the next thing out of your mouth will be something negative. At this point, I think it's bordering on harassment.


----------



## LilMissVO (Jul 16, 2015)

TTOETLGE, 

You are so sweet. I wish you would work at our store just because it's been a pleasure to work with you, but part of me wants you to work at another store because I have a crush on you. 

<3


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 16, 2015)

To that one TM: I have hope that someday you'll manage to consistently, on your own, find the equipment to do your job. I'm getting tired of having do check in on you and make sure you have little things like a walkie or a printer.

To that one TL: You're right, I haven't talked with you all day. Because there isn't really a point when it feels like you're so far removed from the process that I don't know where to begin.


----------



## LadyCynide (Jul 16, 2015)

TTOFATL: You're a Food Avenue TL. So why is it that you think you can walk around the store barking orders at people and telling those of us on the floor how to do our jobs? 

TTOGSTL: You told me my scores were low on the front ends because last week I didn't get a single RedCard and 2 people rated me neutral on the surveys. You left out that 12 people ranked me Amazing. And then today, when I got the 1st RedCard of the day, you rolled your eyes and glared at me. Do you want me to get RedCards or don't you?

TTOTM (AKA me): You dumbass. Just because a wire runs behind the tv stand doesn't mean it's plugged in back there. I legit had my food in a non-moving microwave for 8 minutes of my meal before realizing it wasn't doing anything. FML.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 16, 2015)

TTOTL: barking at people doesn't get you anywhere. The next time you randomly ask me to come to your work center to help you you can just suffer and troubleshoot yourself. Or go botch at the HRTM who will tell you the same thing. We made a pact to let you drown months ago. Read the redwire messages you ignorant fool. You can only drown for so long before you're dead in the water and the sharks have been circling since they gave you that position....


----------



## DoWork (Jul 16, 2015)

Ttotl: you overstep people. A lot. This doesn't make you look better to your superiors. I'm glad the GSTL finally stood up for herself and told you she had the lanes handled. Carry your dumbass back to soft lines so I don't have to hear your fucking voice anymore.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jul 16, 2015)

To presentation/whatever team responsible: Thanks for putting four, six-hundred dollar Dysons on an end cap on the opposite side of the store from the rest, without spider-wraps, WITHOUT TELLING AP!
Thankfully we only lost two before discovering the new endcap.


----------



## sher (Jul 16, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> TTOTM (AKA me): You dumbass. Just because a wire runs behind the tv stand doesn't mean it's plugged in back there. I legit had my food in a non-moving microwave for 8 minutes of my meal before realizing it wasn't doing anything. FML.



I did the same thing but my thing was only supposed to take two minutes so I noticed it faster.

To that one cashier, I hope you don't act like that every time a woman buying lacy things comes through your line. Sooooo awkward. And now I'm gonna be convinced you're picturing me in my bras every time you see me and try to make awkward conversations. I'm not telling you what area I'm working in, I'm not telling you how long I work, I'm not telling you what I'm eating for lunch. Byeee.


----------



## NPC (Jul 17, 2015)

sher said:


> I did the same thing but my thing was only supposed to take two minutes so I noticed it faster.
> 
> To that one cashier, I hope you don't act like that every time a woman buying lacy things comes through your line. Sooooo awkward. And now I'm gonna be convinced you're picturing me in my bras every time you see me and try to make awkward conversations. I'm not telling you what area I'm working in, I'm not telling you how long I work, I'm not telling you what I'm eating for lunch. Byeee.



I picture what everyone must look like in their underwear.


----------



## sher (Jul 17, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> I picture what everyone must look like in their underwear.



I imagine a lot of things, but no one can tell I'm imagining those things when I'm imagining them lol.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jul 17, 2015)

TTOTM: THANK YOU SO MUCH for having my back while training at guest services. That stupid fucking bitch guest was ready for a fight the second she stepped to the counter, but you let her know that I was still training and give her a break and I could see her face crack when you did! Love working with you!!!


----------



## Mysterious (Jul 17, 2015)

TTOTL - 

When you switched over to my department as a TM, you were one of the best young people I have enjoyed working alongside. There were days where I did not enjoy working with the team back then. I helped train you in the Logistics process before I switched to the overnight process. Shortly after, I found out that you were up for TL development. Not too long after a HL-TL left, you took that TL's spot with such high hopes that you could make a difference for the store. You showed such determination and dedication, while dealing with your own personal issues. You held your own.  Out of nowhere, I heard you were leaving Spot after a couple months into your position. I don't know what I can say anymore. You deserve better. Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 17, 2015)

To that one ETL: I can't believe you left. The store will never be the same without you. If your replacement is even half the leader you've been, I'll be astounded. Best of luck to you in your future endeavors.

To that one TL: Thank you for letting me get trained in your workcenter and showing such enthusiasm.



NitroKing2110 said:


> TTOTL: Please, try to write me up for taking my lunch leaving electronics without coverage today. Not my fault that YOU, Mr. SrTL LOD, in an effort to "save payroll" sent the E/C opener home early making it impossible for me to not hit compliance if I waited until the next person arrived. If the ETL-HR doesn't laugh that CCA out of his office, I'm sure the labor board will. Given what happened the last time you tried to CCA someone for utter bull dinky, I think I should bring a comfy chair and some popcorn to the meeting you demanded with me, you, my ETL, and the ETL-HR.



I have a SrTL like that who purposely sets people up to fail. If I ever find a way out of Big Red, I'll have some choice words for him.



Kroneru said:


> TTOTM:
> 
> Who habitually change the theme and background on the PCs in HR and the background on MyDevices. Stop, dense toddlers.



Reminds me of when a bunch of TLs at my store took selfies on the MyDevices. Creeped the hell out of me until they reset the backgrounds.



Target NPC said:


> I picture what everyone must look like in their underwear.



If you do that at my store, you'll be scarred for life.


----------



## calimero (Jul 17, 2015)

To whomever thought that scheduling tms for less hours would be a good idea: karma is a bitch ! 
Your logic : if we need you , we will call you , then you get more hours ! 
Guess what ? We have a life outside target ! And a few tms got second jobs and plan their second schedule after target´Schedule comes out !


----------



## Redzee (Jul 17, 2015)

TTOTM you screwed up. You fixed it. You apologized. Thanks.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 17, 2015)

TToTM: when you said "hey, fix this. It annoys me.", I'm pretty sure I straightened everything out with my reply of "hey, fix your attitude. It annoys me." Yes. I'm a dick. Back to soft lines, you tantrum having nutbag.


----------



## Loki (Jul 17, 2015)

To that one ETL you know you're an asshole when you make someone cry out of frustration because you're just a dick.


----------



## Westcoast7 (Jul 17, 2015)

TTOETL - Just being in your presence is enough to irritate me. You don't respect me or anyone else. Therefore, I do not and will never respect you. You're a sorry excuse for a manager. I hope you are the next one out the door. TTOETL - I'm really glad you are at our store. It's awesome seeing you out on the floor setting sales planners and working with your peers, rather than barking orders. You lead by example and I hope to be apart of your team someday soon. Hope it never changes.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 17, 2015)

Loki said:


> To that one ETL you know you're an asshole when you make someone cry out of frustration because you're just a dick.


I'm pretty sure their brother works at my store.


----------



## Zone (Jul 18, 2015)

To that one team member, who also happens to be the *manager* of my store's * Optical* department: Flush your business, then wash your hands.

Seriously. Had the misfortune of using the single occupant bathroom after him.


----------



## Loki (Jul 18, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> I'm pretty sure their brother works at my store.


I'm sure he's got relatives everywhere.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

To the nbomb veteran backroom guy:  I really hope I don't get paired up with you in the backroom on the weekends again.  I was so glad when you transitioned full time over to the morning backroom team.  Please stay there.  The bubba that has been helping me the last 2 months told me today that he is probably not going to be in the backroom for much longer so I'm worried that I will be stuck with you again.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm a veteran.

What's a nbomb veteran?


----------



## LilMissVO (Jul 19, 2015)

Dear Barbie Cashier, 

How the hell do you make so many dress code violations and still keep your job? You're still under your ninety days, and you can still be terminated. Hell, you're lucky you haven't been fired. Nobody really appreciates your fake attitude and the fact you "didn't know" that black yoga pants didn't qualify for work attire. Black dress pants? Passable. Yoga pants? Are you out of your mind? When I told you that you would get called out for wearing those, your ignorance was either completely fake or completely stupid. Maybe both. 

Let's just say I'm counting down the violations until you get fired.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 19, 2015)

Kartman said:


> I'm a veteran.
> 
> What's a nbomb veteran?



It has nothing to do with the military. The TM in question is a Target veteran who frequently drops the N-bomb and it bothers Jack.


----------



## Rdhdstpchl (Jul 19, 2015)

TTOSrTLs &  TLs : Yeah, I talk to the 
ETL-HR when I get fed up with trying to let you know that your team either isn't getting trained properly or they just don't give a damn.  I've heard your tms figuring out how they are going to 1/2 assed do something because they figure that I will take care of it. 

I am not your mom.   This is a job.   Do it right the first time. 

Besides, I have my own work to do.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 19, 2015)

LilMissVO said:


> Dear Barbie Cashier,
> 
> How the hell do you make so many dress code violations and still keep your job? You're still under your ninety days, and you can still be terminated. Hell, you're lucky you haven't been fired. Nobody really appreciates your fake attitude and the fact you "didn't know" that black yoga pants didn't qualify for work attire. Black dress pants? Passable. Yoga pants? Are you out of your mind? When I told you that you would get called out for wearing those, your ignorance was either completely fake or completely stupid. Maybe both.
> 
> Let's just say I'm counting down the violations until you get fired.


Had a cashier wear tan leggings....I'd take the black yoga pants anyday...


----------



## LilMissVO (Jul 19, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Had a cashier wear tan leggings....I'd take the black yoga pants anyday...



Tight ass yoga pants that show off _everything_?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 19, 2015)

TTOSrTL: take your condescending attitude and shove it up your arse. First of all, I'm not on your team so don't tell me what to do. Second of all, no, your job does NOT "require the most education and training" in the store. Are you required to be licensed and certified? No. (I am.) Did you have to undergo an additional background check done by the state in order to keep your job? No. (I did.) Are you required to not only do Target's training, but additional Continuing education on top of it? No. (I am.) So yes, I get a little defensive when people say "all pharmacy has to do is know how to count by five..."


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

To the human that created RF Apps particularly STO:  I have said this before and I will say it again.  You suck and are a piece of shit.  RF Apps is a joke and STO is laughable.  It's hilarious that you were hired and allowed to design such a shitty program.  For the 12pm CAF batches, there were 92 PDCI for dairy, 44 for HBO2,and 25 for frozen.  Called for backup and of course the lazy ass early morning backroom team was pissed about it including the team lead.  We didn't even get them done on time.  Ridiculous.  All because of you.  This is your fault and I think you suck.  If I had a time machine but couldn't make it where I won the lottery, I would seriously consider loopering or time copping you.  I would trick your 2015 version of yourself into coming along on a so-called fun adventure of time travelling to about the time you were conceived.  I would somehow figure out when your mom and dad screwed to have you and threaten you.  I would tell you that unless you do my bidding and fix STO to the way I like it, I will bump into your mom on that day and prevent her from having sex with your dad thus erasing you from existence.   You DO NOT make my time at Target more miserable than it already is.  Oh my Joseph Smith, you make me sick and you suck.


----------



## Phoenix26 (Jul 20, 2015)

coolerqueen said:


> Had a cashier wear tan leggings....I'd take the black yoga pants anyday...


Had a cashier wear tan leggings at my store too, saw her wear them at least a few times before she was spoken too. Thankfully haven't seen the leggings back since.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 20, 2015)

LilMissVO said:


> Tight ass yoga pants that show off _everything_?


Yup, but with tan she looked naked from the waist down until you looked closely...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 20, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> To the human that created RF Apps particularly STO:  I have said this before and I will say it again.  You suck and are a piece of shit.  RF Apps is a joke and STO is laughable.  It's hilarious that you were hired and allowed to design such a shitty program.  For the 12pm CAF batches, there were 92 PDCI for dairy, 44 for HBO2,and 25 for frozen.  Called for backup and of course the lazy ass early morning backroom team was pissed about it including the team lead.  We didn't even get them done on time.  Ridiculous.  All because of you.  This is your fault and I think you suck.  If I had a time machine but couldn't make it where I won the lottery, I would seriously consider loopering or time copping you.  I would trick your 2015 version of yourself into coming along on a so-called fun adventure of time travelling to about the time you were conceived.  I would somehow figure out when your mom and dad screwed to have you and threaten you.  I would tell you that unless you do my bidding and fix STO to the way I like it, I will bump into your mom on that day and prevent her from having sex with your dad thus erasing you from existence.   You DO NOT make my time at Target more miserable than it already is.  Oh my Joseph Smith, you make me sick and you suck.


Don't worry, jack. You will miss that app, soon.


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 20, 2015)

To the store: Glad to see the "Itakes the weekend off, one of my workcenters goes to shit" streak is still going strong. And you really topped yourself this time. Having to print up a few hundred signs for one block because a closer apparently can't read expiration dates? Not sorry I missed that bit of fun!


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jul 21, 2015)

TTOGSA: You are never, ever, ever going to become a TL with your immaturity. You had EIGHT CASHIERS in the front and help was needed at GS. For you to pitch a hissy fit because the actual GSTL told me to go over and help clean the desk up means you still have A LOT of growing up to do.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 21, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> To the human that created RF Apps particularly STO:  I have said this before and I will say it again.  You suck and are a piece of shit....If I had a time machine but couldn't make it where I won the lottery, I would seriously consider loopering or time copping you.  I would trick your 2015 version of yourself into coming along on a so-called fun adventure of time travelling to about the time you were conceived.  I would somehow figure out when your mom and dad screwed to have you and threaten you.  I would tell you that unless you do my bidding and fix STO to the way I like it, I will bump into your mom on that day and prevent her from having sex with your dad thus erasing you from existence.   You DO NOT make my time at Target more miserable than it already is.


Epic threat.


----------



## dondon4720 (Jul 21, 2015)

TTOGSA: Just because you don't see me stepping out doesn't mean that I don't and the times that you called me out there was a guest coming to me already!!! You are short and I get that but I am starting to think you are just calling me out to be a bitch, you did it 3 times and every time there was clearly a guest on their way to me, I EVEN CALLED THEM OVER. I get that management is on you about redcards and some cashiers stand around too much but,I am not one of those cashiers, don't ever question my work ethic or accuse me of not doing my job ever again. . 
Last month you accused me of not asking about red cards when I clearly was and the one time you didn't hear me they showed it to me and so there was no reason to ask. This is strike two, you don't want to get to three 

I feel better, Rant over


----------



## Hitsugi (Jul 21, 2015)

To the team lead who fusses about me being up at the register too much (When you are in fact 3 cashiers short) you're welcome for the back up. I am not a child and will not be treated as such. I am willing to help in anyway. And am not hurting anything by being there. I am literally doing my job. By the way, my zones are done. So don't worry about that. Not that you are.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 21, 2015)

TTOT: great job pulling out of date sale/cartwheel tags/signs. While I was shopping today, I pulled 13 that were expired by no less than 10 days (the best was the one that expired in MAY!!!) And YES, I verified the items/cartwheel offers were no longer valid BEFORE I pulled the signs!

AND...To Their ETL: REALLY??? All you can say is "Well, nobody is perfect"??? 3 of them were on different products on 2 sides of 1 aisle!!! Do you honestly want me to believe that the SAME TM has stocked/zoned/signed that aisle for the past 4 weeks??? I know for a FACT that there were AT LEAST 3 people in there on one day because I SAW THEM!!!


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 21, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> TTOT: great job pulling out of date sale/cartwheel tags/signs. While I was shopping today, I pulled 13 that were expired by no less than 10 days (the best was the one that expired in MAY!!!) And YES, I verified the items/cartwheel offers were no longer valid BEFORE I pulled the signs!
> 
> AND...To Their ETL: REALLY??? All you can say is "Well, nobody is perfect"??? 3 of them were on different products on 2 sides of 1 aisle!!! Do you honestly want me to believe that the SAME TM has stocked/zoned/signed that aisle for the past 4 weeks??? I know for a FACT that there were AT LEAST 3 people in there on one day because I SAW THEM!!!


This is why accountability will forever be an opportuniy for Target.  There isn't any.  Even with evidence, they do nothing most of the time.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 21, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> This is why accountability will forever be an opportuniy for Target.  There isn't any.  Even with evidence, they do nothing most of the time.


Yep....then again, this is also the ETL who told us "they don't have time to FIFO"


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 21, 2015)

TTO Vendor:

The receiver, ETL, and CTL have repeatedly told you to NOT grab a cart from the ship from store workstation...So you shouldn't have been surprised that when I found you loading up my last empty cart, I insisted you empty it out immediately.

Was it a dick move on my part? Yeah, probably. But you know better, and I literally needed that specific cart to do my job.


----------



## IndyTM12 (Jul 22, 2015)

To tonight's LODs: Get off your high horse, please? You're not cool because of your haughty title. BTS is a train wreck everyday, you know this. But no, you had to get on the walkie and tell the poor guy working electronics all the stuff he "missed". Then to top it off you asked if we could help with carts _after _the store closed. I don't mind helping at all, but after the CA left you probably should've taken a look at the carts in the parking lot than being in your office.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 22, 2015)

TTOTM: you can call that little red device an iPod, a myDevice, or even a piece of shit. But it is NOT a PDA. You really got my hopes up when you said you had a PDA for me to use today.


----------



## Hitsugi (Jul 22, 2015)

TTOTM: To that one LOD who fussed at me about the condition of the food aisle in Infant Gondolas... I fixed it two hours ago. To say I didn't is just rude. Also that is the most visited place in all of Infants. If you want to be upset at someone. Be upset at the ones who messed it up. I had two hours left of work. I certainly could fix it again before leaving. Don't act like that it's not fixable or maintainable. Trust me. I'm always over here. While you are nowhere to be seen except when it comes to surprise visits. Also I had 3 other areas you wanted me to cover. You even told me to handle Gondolas first. So yes, I haven't been there in a while. But you want all of this done before close? I can do it. Just allow me to do my job or come and help... that would be a great option too.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 22, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Yep....then again, this is also the ETL who told us "they don't have time to FIFO"



is this dry market or pfresh they aren't fifoing in


----------



## loser girl (Jul 22, 2015)

Ttotm...just because you are going on an Loa later this week and you put your shift on the swap sheet, you are still responsible for showing up.  Thamks for making the rest of us work 2 cashiers short on a very busy day.   Not that you actually do much since you either disappear or ask to go to the floor.   Hopefully will never have to work with you again.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 22, 2015)

To that one back room team member: you're baked out of your mind all of the time. It's obvious. Do your job, and I don't care. When you're leaving shit in the middle of the aisle when I'm unloading a truck, causing me to stop dragging a pallet and move your shit, problems occur. I told you once not to do that. Happened again today. Your team leader, as incompetent as she may be, will surely understand why it's a problem. Next time, I'm dumping all the shit in your cart on the fucking floor, you Shaggy looking, foul smelling douche bag.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 23, 2015)

oath2order said:


> is this dry market or pfresh they aren't fifoing in


Dry market, pfresh, HBA, everywhere. I think the exact words were "nobody has time to take what's on the shelf off to put the new stuff in the back"  We've brought all kinds of outdates to various ETLs & SrTLs attention & basically received the same response...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 23, 2015)

I found a gallon of milk that expired 7-7 on Monday


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 23, 2015)

Our store FIFOS pfresh for sure. Rest of the store? Lolnope.


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 23, 2015)

To our DC visitors this morning: Were you idiots trying to get run over this morning? The four of you seemed determined to park your asses in the unload's higher traffic areas and chat among yourselves about who knows what. When I was coming at you all with 7+ feet of FDC pallet I'm not sure you understood what was going to happen. Or when I had to point out you were standing right on a corner of the racetrack where 80% of flow was going to barrel through real soon.

We don't come over to the DC and dick around in the trailers you're loading so kindly return the favor and stay out of the way next time.

To that one TM: Yes, there is a boxcutter in this bathroom I am using. Yes, I can give it to you when I'm finished. No, I don't understand why this was a thing that happened.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 23, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Dry market, pfresh, HBA, everywhere. I think the exact words were "nobody has time to take what's on the shelf off to put the new stuff in the back"  We've brought all kinds of outdates to various ETLs & SrTLs attention & basically received the same response...



If you have a MyDevice, start adding expiration dates to random consumable items. When those items drop in the SDA and the P-Fresh opener has to deal with them, maybe something will happen. The keyword being maybe, of course.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 23, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> If you have a MyDevice, start adding expiration dates to random consumable items. When those items drop in the SDA and the P-Fresh opener has to deal with them, maybe something will happen. The keyword being maybe, of course.


POG team did that when we went through groceries. Anything for the remainder of the year we short dated.


----------



## GSAhole (Jul 24, 2015)

TTOTM:

YOU CONFUSE ME.

WHAT DO YOU WANT?!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 24, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> If you have a MyDevice, start adding expiration dates to random consumable items. When those items drop in the SDA and the P-Fresh opener has to deal with them, maybe something will happen. The keyword being maybe, of course.


I have no clue what you just said, but it would never happen anyway. We are lucky to get a walkie, there's no way in hell I'd be able to get my hands on a my device. Lol!


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 24, 2015)

To that one TM, maybe you should try discussing issues in my department WITH ME, instead of calling our STL directly over first. Bitch. How bout you just be a good, respectful little TM (who is not so little might I add).


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 24, 2015)

TTOTM: How do you still not know that when you are picking SFS orders, the items are automatically deducted from the count!!! Zero on hand means that there will be zero after you take it for your batch.

Your "genius" idea to check the OH count of every item before looking for it  has completely fucked our fulfillment percentage.


----------



## LadyCynide (Jul 24, 2015)

TTOGSTL: A guest flat out came up to you and told you that I was extremely pleasant and helpful, and that I clearly knew my job extremely well, and you still turned to me and gave me a lecture about not letting her know about the guest survey. 

TTOTL: When you found out that I didn't get recognition for my guest compliment, you stole my walkie and recognized me loudly and obnoxiously. Thank you and I love you!


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 25, 2015)

TTOTM: Thank you for being patient with me when I helped out with Softlines reshop this morning. I understand that with hours being cut it's difficult to take on all that work, and I appreciate you helping with any questions I had.

TTOLOD: Thank you for bringing me coffee while I was in Softlines. It made it easier for me to get through my shift.


----------



## Targe (Jul 25, 2015)

TToTMs: Thank you for you guys' amazing job on the line last night. Got that truck unloaded at an awesome pace.


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 25, 2015)

To that one LOD: Holy crap its like you're purposely trying to turn your old team against you. I know we're probably doing a few things wrong and struggling a little but a) we're understaffed like hell right now and b) no need to come swooping in and screw with our TL's plans and c) I'm pretty sure I ignored 90% of what you wanted me to do today and did my own thing.

To the DC: If you're going to send up a metric assload of ramen, the least you could do is palletize it yourselves or something. Not like I"m asking you to do the same with the ~600 cases of toys transition you shoved on today's truck. Just all this ramen that I bet you already had on a pallet that you then broke down and sent to us piecemeal. Or something.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 25, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> To the DC: If you're going to send up a metric assload of ramen, the least you could do is palletize it yourselves or something. Not like I"m asking you to do the same with the ~600 cases of toys transition you shoved on today's truck. Just all this ramen that I bet you already had on a pallet that you then broke down and sent to us piecemeal. Or something.


I can definitely imagine some guy at the DC cackling like a madman as he throws each package onto the conveyor.

But really, I'm sure if they had the option of loading a full pallet, they would have done it. It would be just as annoying to load it piece by piece as it would be to unload it.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 25, 2015)

TTO EIT:
Awesome job today! I really had my doubts about you when you first started, but now I think you're going to make a great ETL-LOG.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 25, 2015)

To my favorite TMs: Thanks for the sweet cards & the cupcakes today. 
Working with you folks kept me here longer than I would've originally stayed.
I will come back to see you all when I can.


----------



## Hitsugi (Jul 25, 2015)

TTOTM: You maybe LOD. But you are horrible at setting the example:

LOD: Hey other TL! Make sure Hardlines aren't talking and doing their zones! When they talk. They are too distracted, and work doesn't get done!
Other TL: Okay! Yes ma'am!
LOD: (five minutes later is talking to another TL and joking around.) 

I was in the aisle next to them during this whole interaction. I facepalmed so hard.


----------



## sher (Jul 26, 2015)

Hitsugi said:


> TTOTM: To that one LOD who fussed at me about the condition of the food aisle in Infant Gondolas... I fixed it two hours ago. To say I didn't is just rude. Also that is the most visited place in all of Infants. If you want to be upset at someone. Be upset at the ones who messed it up. I had two hours left of work. I certainly could fix it again before leaving. Don't act like that it's not fixable or maintainable. Trust me. I'm always over here. While you are nowhere to be seen except when it comes to surprise visits. Also I had 3 other areas you wanted me to cover. You even told me to handle Gondolas first. So yes, I haven't been there in a while. But you want all of this done before close? I can do it. Just allow me to do my job or come and help... that would be a great option too.



I hate that aisle. Babies, like full sized people, eat everyday! And all of their options are in a single aisle, so for them to assume that the zone should last hours when there's only 1 or 2 sl people on the floor is just crazy. How can we maintain that aisle and do everything else? My stl freaks out about that aisle all the time.

Speaking of which, to that stl: yea totally gonna finish this area's tables then go back to the area I folded first, go re-clean the floor in shoes and hit the gondola in 30 minutes. Oh and I'll respond to backup calls too.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 26, 2015)

To every team member: Before you send a guest to another store to pickup a product, remember that the on hand number on mydevices is usually inaccurate. If it says 2 on hand, odds are they don't have it. Say this to the guest and suggest that they call the store to try to put it on hold. I've had too many guests come up to me saying they were told we had something when in fact we didn't, and we had to hand out a bunch of apology coupons.

Also, if you're helping a guest on the phone and they're wondering if we have something in stock, don't just look at th on hand number. Put the phone down and check the shelf to see how much you physically have. I've had team members tell guests we had items in stock when we didn't.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 26, 2015)

^^^1,000 times this!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 26, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To every team member: Before you send a guest to another store to pickup a product, remember that the on hand number on mydevices is usually inaccurate. If it says 2 on hand, odds are they don't have it. Say this to the guest and suggest that they call the store to try to put it on hold. I've had too many guests come up to me saying they were told we had something when in fact we didn't, and we had to hand out a bunch of apology coupons.
> 
> Also, if you're helping a guest on the phone and they're wondering if we have something in stock, don't just look at th on hand number. Put the phone down and check the shelf to see how much you physically have. I've had team members tell guests we had items in stock when we didn't.


I do a visual, every time.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 26, 2015)

Weekend after fucking weekend it's the same backroom people WHO CAN NEVER GET THE CAFS DONE I'M TIRED OF BEING THE DEFAULT BACKROOM TM.

I HAVE THINGS TO DO MYSELF.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 26, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Weekend after fucking weekend it's the same backroom people WHO CAN NEVER GET THE CAFS DONE I'M TIRED OF BEING THE DEFAULT BACKROOM TM.
> 
> I HAVE THINGS TO DO MYSELF.


I do things by myself too.


----------



## calimero (Jul 26, 2015)

To that lazy etl hr : why did you schedule me on a day I am unavailable ? I agreed to cover one shift on that day ,just once ! Don't assume my availability changed forever ,especially when an etl told you NOT to put me on that day ! I only did her favor after someone suddenly quit ! 
Will I ever cover any shift outside my availability again ? Will I ever stay  past my scheduled  Time again ? 
No!


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 26, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To every team member: Before you send a guest to another store to pickup a product, remember that the on hand number on mydevices is usually inaccurate. If it says 2 on hand, odds are they don't have it. Say this to the guest and suggest that they call the store to try to put it on hold. I've had too many guests come up to me saying they were told we had something when in fact we didn't, and we had to hand out a bunch of apology coupons.
> 
> Also, if you're helping a guest on the phone and they're wondering if we have something in stock, don't just look at th on hand number. Put the phone down and check the shelf to see how much you physically have. I've had team members tell guests we had items in stock when we didn't.


Are you me? Because I had this exact thing happen today. Another store sends a guest to us because we "have" 2 tables (we don't). Cue me calling another store half an hour away to see if they do (they do!) and the guy who answers the phone is awesome and even checks that the ones in the backroom do exist.

Then again he kept including the display in his count and when I asked the condition of the furniture he was "Yeah the display isn't scratched up." That's great but _not what I'm looking for._


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 26, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To every team member: Before you send a guest to another store to pickup a product, remember that the on hand number on mydevices is usually inaccurate. If it says 2 on hand, odds are they don't have it. Say this to the guest and suggest that they call the store to try to put it on hold. I've had too many guests come up to me saying they were told we had something when in fact we didn't, and we had to hand out a bunch of apology coupons.
> 
> Also, if you're helping a guest on the phone and they're wondering if we have something in stock, don't just look at th on hand number. Put the phone down and check the shelf to see how much you physically have. I've had team members tell guests we had items in stock when we didn't.


Had that happen a few weeks ago. A lady came here for four chairs because another store told her we had 4 on hand. There were only 3 on the shelf.

I checked other stores for her and reminded her to stop at guest services to call and double check before heading over there.

Of course after she left, another TM found the 4th chair flexed in the middle of the seasonal home deco. aisle...


----------



## RandomRedShirt (Jul 26, 2015)

To that one flow team member thinking you can pass your push off as backstock - I know who you are.  Matter of fact, it's a group of you.  You aren't slick, every one of your ideas had been tried on me so many times I'm almost offended you would even bother.  It's cute until I audit a few boxes and you get a coaching.  Or the backroom team lead gets pissed and throws the whole vehicle back on the floor.  I wish our ETL would shit can half of the push team since you're all dead weight anyways.

So, to that one...er... group of team members - fuck you


----------



## LadyCynide (Jul 26, 2015)

TTOETL: You told me you were too busy to sign off on my swap when I told you someone agreed to cover me, but you promised you'd do it before you left. It was really nice to have my phone go off while I was loading a moving truck and see a bunch of texts from a fellow TM asking why I pulled my first ever NCNS. Luckily for you the LOD when I called in was one I'm super chill with and not you, because had you been there and answered that phone, you would have had to take out a restraining order. I'm done playing your games. HR WILL be hearing about this when she gets back from vacation, and I have 2 TLs and many TMs who are prepared to back me up. 

TTOTM: THANK YOU for texting me about what was going on. You're a life-saver.

TTO(ther)TM: I hope you enjoy your 3rd vacation in 3 months. You don't deserve it, as you rarely do much of anything, but, like, have a good time for the rest of us who actually have to go to work sometimes.


----------



## Hitsugi (Jul 26, 2015)

TTOTM: Thanks for going on vacation and never coming back. I appreciate all the shifts I had to cover for you. Thanks also for giving me a 14 hour shift since I was the only Softlines team member left who could close. Thank you. Really.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 26, 2015)

To HR: Please stop scheduling me outside of my availability. I've had the same availability for about 3 years, and you've never had a problem with it before. As much as I'd love to be at both jobs at the same time, it's not physically possible.



dannyy315 said:


> To every team member: Before you send a guest to another store to pickup a product, remember that the on hand number on mydevices is usually inaccurate. If it says 2 on hand, odds are they don't have it. Say this to the guest and suggest that they call the store to try to put it on hold. I've had too many guests come up to me saying they were told we had something when in fact we didn't, and we had to hand out a bunch of apology coupons.
> 
> Also, if you're helping a guest on the phone and they're wondering if we have something in stock, don't just look at th on hand number. Put the phone down and check the shelf to see how much you physically have. I've had team members tell guests we had items in stock when we didn't.



This drives me out of my fucking mind. It's common sense that you make sure you actually have the product before you tell the guest.


----------



## PullMonkey (Jul 27, 2015)

TTOTM: I appreciate you being willing to cover Electronic's final break so I could finish my zone, but when I ended up having to spend almost 10 minutes showing you how to deal with the security devices, I may as well have just covered the break. I appreciate your willingness to help, but crunch time isn't the best time to learn new things like that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

To the cry baby wine vendor:  

View attachment 1058 



You come to the store at 230pm on a Sunday and demand that someone sign off your wine order.  I call someone to the back and they tell you to go to guest service because they're too busy to come back there.  You threw a hissy fit and said "fuck these stores".  No, fuck you.  Your ass should have been at the store 9am or 10am when it would have been dead but of course you took the lazy ass way out and came at one of the busiest times of the day.  It's Sunday afternoon.  What did you fucking expect?  That an ETL is going to drop everything they're doing so you can get out of the store?  I don't think so.  You are the reason why I can't stand vendors.  You guys are a bunch of demanding messy assholes that don't clean up your messes and then come crying to me or an ETL when you need something.


----------



## Bullselle (Jul 27, 2015)

TTOTM: I'm getting kind of tired of you being disrespectful to women and then using your charisma to charm your way out of it. You have no sense of boundaries and will hit on TMs who clearly don't like it. I've seen you hit on TMs who are married, underage girls, and lesbian TMs and pass it off as a harmless joke. You say some pretty derogatory things, and the sad thing is that people just laugh. You even went around joking about how this one TM was a "crazy slut" after she rejected you, and you actually got people to side with you! How you keep getting away with this fuckery is beyond me. But maybe I'm a part of the problem, because I don't want to be the one person who ruins the joke by saying something.


----------



## luna831 (Jul 27, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> TTOTM: I'm getting kind of tired of you being disrespectful to women and then using your charisma to charm your way out of it. You have no sense of boundaries and will hit on TMs who clearly don't like it. I've seen you hit on TMs who are married, underage girls, and lesbian TMs and pass it off as a harmless joke. You say some pretty derogatory things, and the sad thing is that people just laugh. You even went around joking about how this one TM was a "crazy slut" after she rejected you, and you actually got people to side with you! How you keep getting away with this fuckery is beyond me. But maybe I'm a part of the problem, because I don't want to be the one person who ruins the joke by saying something.


Welcome  to target  that is how it is too all hardline team members thank you for coming up for guest service  .


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 27, 2015)

@Bullselle: Start speaking up so you don't continue to be part of the problem.
If it gets worse, talk to your ETL-HR. Use phrases like 'sexual harassment', 'hostile work environment', 'unwanted attention' to name a few. 
Your speaking up might give others the courage to speak up as well.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 27, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> TTOTM: I'm getting kind of tired of you being disrespectful to women and then using your charisma to charm your way out of it. You have no sense of boundaries and will hit on TMs who clearly don't like it. I've seen you hit on TMs who are married, underage girls, and lesbian TMs and pass it off as a harmless joke. You say some pretty derogatory things, and the sad thing is that people just laugh. You even went around joking about how this one TM was a "crazy slut" after she rejected you, and you actually got people to side with you! How you keep getting away with this fuckery is beyond me. But maybe I'm a part of the problem, because I don't want to be the one person who ruins the joke by saying something.





redeye58 said:


> @Bullselle: Start speaking up so you don't continue to be part of the problem.
> If it gets worse, talk to your ETL-HR. Use phrases like 'sexual harassment', 'hostile work environment', 'unwanted attention' to name a few.
> Your speaking up might give others the courage to speak up as well.



Amen, bring the jerk up by his short and curlys.
Someone like that is toxic to work with and makes the job miserable for everyone.


----------



## Bullselle (Jul 27, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> @Bullselle: Start speaking up so you don't continue to be part of the problem.
> If it gets worse, talk to your ETL-HR. Use phrases like 'sexual harassment', 'hostile work environment', 'unwanted attention' to name a few.
> Your speaking up might give others the courage to speak up as well.



Once again, I'm in that situation where everyone's laughing it off except for a few people, so I can't tell whether I'm making a mountain out of a molehill. But the longer I work here, the less tolerance I have for people's bullshit. Two other TMs have exhibited similar behavior (idk if anyone remembers that post I made a while back about that TM harassing an ETL, but they both ended up quitting).
It's occurred to me that my store can kind of be a "boys club" sometimes and we turn a blind eye when we shouldn't. The thing is that 90% of the male TMs are fine, so it's easy for us to ignore the few who aren't. I'm sure most, if not all of my ETLs know about this TM's behavior and they just tend to roll their eyes and scoff. He has personally not said anything towards me that would get me fired up enough to complain, so I just assume that no one else is really that bothered by his behavior either.

The one exception would be his comment where he called a TM a "crazy slut". Word did get back to her and she took it very personally. I even saw her crying in the break room while a few other TMs and an ETL were in the room. She didn't file a complaint even though I'm sure half of the store knew what he said. Anyway, the issue has died down now so if I use that one example as a complaint, it's like I'm digging up an old issue that people would rather keep private. 
Plus with all the other nonsense that goes on in the store, I'm at the edge of quitting and I just feel like this job isn't worth the fight.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 27, 2015)

Whether others find it funny or not is irrelevant. It doesn't make you a prude. You, just as everyone, have a right to work in an environment free from that kind of garbage. If it's allowed to continue, it will only get worse. other people probably feel the same way, but they think it's a mole hill, as well. 

This kind of behaviour spreads. Others pick up on it, and it gets worse.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 27, 2015)

TTOTM - Thanks for (like you always do) calling in so I could be called in to cover your shift. I'll be close to 40 this week all because of you!


----------



## Kartman (Jul 27, 2015)

TTOTM - Thanks, opening FA TM for hauling ass as soon as I show up, leaving the popcorn oil empty!

You had your whole shift (on a Sunday!) to service that.


----------



## Bullselle (Jul 27, 2015)

I hate it when you guys are right.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> I hate it when you guys are right.


And you deserve better than enduring the likes of this knuckle-dragging, mouth-breathing cretin.


----------



## Interrobang (Jul 27, 2015)

TTOTM: SO LONG, DEAD WEIGHT. GOOD RIDDANCE.


----------



## Isitonlyme (Jul 27, 2015)

dek067 said:


> to that one team leader:
> 
> it is my contribution. my top and needs attention people, not yours. i dont care if y'all are best friends, if he's a slacker, he's a slacker. period. i dont appreciate you saying i just dont drive the team like you did. get over yourself. if you were really a rock star, they wouldnt have moved you from that workcenter.
> 
> ...


Dek067 how would you like to get a new ETL Log in July and find out her instructions were to have you termed before 4th quarter


----------



## StackerMistress (Jul 27, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> I hate it when you guys are right.



Direct quote from one of the dudes I used (past tense, thank god) to work with: "We got so many hot underage girls here that I think I'm gonna get the cops called on me one of these days."  Thankfully, none of those underage girls were in earshot, but you can be sure HR didn't take too kindly to that when it was documented and brought up to them.  Write this stuff down with dates.  When you've got a nice list, bring it in.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 27, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> I hate it when you guys are right.


About to open this can of worms myself. Already talked to etl-hr, hr-tm, stl, and several other tls. I'm down to the hotline or hoping the dtl visits this week.


----------



## luna831 (Jul 28, 2015)

Totco  stop being very annoying  yes we know your a big boss but I really don't care for you matter of fact if your car broke down on the freeway I would wave and drive away.


----------



## calimero (Jul 29, 2015)

To my stl and etl hr : no I won't change my availability ! 
You are both threatening me with cutting my hours , that is fine by me ! 
Go ahead !


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 30, 2015)

TTOTM:

Stop telling me to swipe my card the second you scan my first item! Is it not enough that I already have my cartwheel and discount card ready for you? Maybe I like to see the prices BEFORE I pay...

I swear to god one day I am just going to grab the big bag of quarters from my car and pay with those.


----------



## judgemental (Jul 30, 2015)

TTOM; do your fucking job. *do*. _your_. fucking. job. i am here from opening until mid day getting carts, doing bathrooms and doing trash, but as soon as you get here, almost 30 minutes late sometimes because you'd rather chill in the break room, you start bossing me around telling me to go do the trash and go do bathrooms. im sorry once you clock in that's your responsibility just as much as it is mine. I DON'T CARE IF YOU DONT LIKE DOING IT. I DON'T REALLY FUCKING CARE AT ALL. It is your job. You were hired to do this. Do your job. We all do it except you. I don't understand how you have children and can barely clean a bathroom. I DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW YOU'RE MARRIED AND CAN BARELY TAKE OUT THE TRASH BECAUSE YOU'RE SO DISGUSTED BY IT. I don't understand how you live.

TTOM; Hi, I'm sorry, I didn't know you were my boss? You're a GSTM, not my boss. Don't boss me around? I'm taking a five from being outside in the hot sun. I'm talking to a team member asking them if I can leave my water with them because you apparently have a problem with me leaving my water at GS even though no one else not even the LODs or the ETLs care because that's the closest thing to the carts and the door. You're not my boss. Don't act like it.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Jul 30, 2015)

I went to the other store in town to squeeze a few more uses out of my discount card before it stops working. The cashier comments as I present my card, asking me what store I work at and in what position. I divulge. He looks at me like I'm Jesus and says he's always wanted to be GSA. Almost instinctively, I yelled out "NO. NO YOU DO NOT. YOU WILL DIE." He gave me a weird look for the rest of the transaction but I hope I saved him.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 30, 2015)

Ttotm: you know why they keep asking why you are behind? Because they see you spending half the day bitching and not working. Fuck off. Abd stop wasting my time while I do the work you couldn't get to.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 30, 2015)

TTOTM - thanks for leaving me the entire flat of FA product to put away. I could use the practice, right?


----------



## QuillyD (Jul 30, 2015)

Ttotm: Please dont yell into the walkie. I'm begging you. It takes me so long to get the volume perfect so I can hear the whisperers and the normal volume people and you're just crushing my fragile ears.


----------



## AdItemOnly (Jul 30, 2015)

ttotm: If your going to use up pog hours, at least put the new label strips in before leaving -_-


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jul 30, 2015)

QuillyD said:


> Ttotm: Please dont yell into the walkie. I'm begging you. It takes me so long to get the volume perfect so I can hear the whisperers and the normal volume people and you're just crushing my fragile ears.


No kidding. Our APS tends to be very quiet on channel 6, so I have the volume nearly at full, with an earpiece no less, then the intern basically yells into the walkie without regard as to what's going on.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 30, 2015)

TTOETL: Instead of asking me "do you want tomorrow night off?", I'd prefer if you asked me "do you want to be paid less?".


----------



## calimero (Jul 30, 2015)

To the pog team : thanks , it was fun working with the both of you  !


----------



## sher (Jul 30, 2015)

To those TMs from that other store, glad you called us before sending that guest over for that car seat, but next time ask them how soon they'll be coming before you do that.  Asking me to hold a 50% clearance item for 2 days after you already made me go grab it ((and it was kinda heavy, too!) off the shelf is annoying. Of course we vibed it, but I would've just said no if I'd known the lady wasn't coming same day.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2015)

I GOT JUMPED BY OUR DTL I DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS HIM.

I NEVER SAW HIM BEFORE. I THOUGHT HE WAS A GUEST.


STOP WEARING JEANS.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 30, 2015)

And you stop yelling.


----------



## RXninja (Jul 30, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I GOT JUMPED BY OUR DTL I DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS HIM.
> 
> I NEVER SAW HIM BEFORE. I THOUGHT HE WAS A GUEST.
> 
> ...



Surprise!  It's jean week!


----------



## desertcoyote (Jul 31, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I GOT JUMPED BY OUR DTL I DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS HIM.
> 
> I NEVER SAW HIM BEFORE. I THOUGHT HE WAS A GUEST.
> 
> ...





COninja said:


> Surprise!  It's jean week!



That's what you get for missing the huddles... LOL.  No no, I'm kidding.  I admit it's nice to wear jeans at work.  I just have to be careful to not spill any bleach or other chemicals on them.


----------



## desertcoyote (Jul 31, 2015)

TTOTM:

Stop putting food in the to be defected bin at the service desk!  Food goes to market!  Because of what you did, everything in the bin had to be trashed, even if it just needed to be repackaged.

To That Other Team Member:

Look, I know you're new but you have to follow proper ESIM disposal rules.  Getting pissy with me because I had to stop you from cleaning up a chemical spill you are not trained to do doesn't help you.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jul 31, 2015)

TTOOperator: I know you are trying to elicit a response from salesfloor when a call comes in. However, playing call button and appending "second request" "third request" to your announcements is condescending and annoying, especially when I've told you at least two times that I have three guests waiting for me that were here before the call came in. Thanks to you, I now got coached on answering phone calls in a timely manner despite being physically unable to. Oh, and if you're going to announce second and third requests, please ACTUALLY PROVIDE a first request instead of jumping straight to second.


----------



## ElectronicsTM (Jul 31, 2015)

TTOTM: You've spent 24 hours in electronics on three of our slowest days of the week. You did not do any salesplanners, scored horribly on attachments, and the zone and the areas you did a 4x4 on look terrible.

Yesterday was my first shift in electronics and I finished six salesplanners, got a great 4x4 done in domestics, filled the end caps, and was 4-2 on attachments. You know those salesplanners need to be done this week as our workload in toys next week is just as heavy. Granted, the existing end caps look decently filled and I noticed you stocked and secured Bose speakers to the end cap now that we  have tethers again. What on earth were you doing with the rest of your time during those three days?


----------



## luna831 (Jul 31, 2015)

ElectronicsTM said:


> TTOTM: You've spent 24 hours in electronics on three of our slowest days of the week. You did not do any salesplanners, scored horribly on attachments, and the zone and the areas you did a 4x4 on look terrible.
> 
> Yesterday was my first shift in electronics and I finished six salesplanners, got a great 4x4 done in domestics, filled the end caps, and was 4-2 on attachments. You know those salesplanners need to be done this week as our workload in toys next week is just as heavy. Granted, the existing end caps look decently filled and I noticed you stocked and secured Bose speakers to the end cap now that we  have tethers again. What on earth were you doing with the rest of your time during those three days?


Ttotm  please  look for Bob and Lisa also target  mobile  is taking  over electronics


----------



## lilyvalley (Jul 31, 2015)

BlueSide said:


> To that one TM, maybe you should try discussing issues in my department WITH ME, instead of calling our STL directly over first. Bitch. How bout you just be a good, respectful little TM (who is not so little might I add).


maybe they didn't discuss it with you because they knew you'd call them a fat bitch instead of being respectful? just a thought


----------



## lilyvalley (Jul 31, 2015)

ttoTEMPORARYgsa: you moved from hr to starbucks tl and are just a stopgap measure until we get a new gsa. i have the most knowledge of guest service of any cashier that wasn't originally at guest service before we moved it. other TMs ask me for help constantly and i pick up slack all the time. even my ETLs and the gstl know that i'm great there and put me there as much as possible, and hr has me closing all the time because i get the job done while still being nice to literally everybody, including you! so whatever your reason is for hating me and being condescending, get over it and realize that you need someone experienced in guest service if you don't want a backup. also, i know how to operate on a regular lane seeing as how that's what i was originally trained for. when there are three or four cashiers standing around because there are no guests and i decide to collect reshops because, you know, i'm trying to earn the money they give me and they're overflowing, DO NOT come over and tell me to get back on a lane. this is how the front lanes operate. this is how my actual bosses tell me to act. so i suggest you get with the program, otherwise there will be some serious discussions with my ETL about my negative work environment. 

p.s. when a cashier knows more than you about guest service, you're doing it wrong. go away and don't come back.


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 31, 2015)

lilyvalley said:


> maybe they didn't discuss it with you because they knew you'd call them a fat bitch instead of being respectful? just a thought


Well, since this is an anonymous forum that literally nobody I work with knows I'm using, I would say I _didn't _call her a fat bitch. Ya know, since it was on the internet....on a rant thread....not in real life. But I'm sorry if the description "fat bitch" hit a little too close to home for you. (Ps. Find the quote where I say "fat bitch"...I'll wait...give up yet?)


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 31, 2015)

lilyvalley said:


> p.s. when a cashier knows more than you about guest service, you're doing it wrong. go away and don't come back.


Yet they are being promoted....and you are not. Attitude? Most likely. Favoritism? Yes. They hate you? Possibilty.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 31, 2015)

Watch it, folks.
You can get your point across without getting personal.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 31, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Watch it, folks.
> You can get your point across without getting personal.




Thanks redeye.

[warning=Listen Up Folks]Do not insult other members of the board or you won't be allowed to stay.[/warning]


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 31, 2015)

I speak from experience after *ahem* having a couple of posts deleted....


----------



## Hitsugi (Jul 31, 2015)

TTOTM: I don't know what it is. But you are a bitch towards specifically me, and friendly to everyone else. How about instead of being a cunt about it... You tell me what I did to make you so damn pissy. Okay? Stop being a little twat and help me out here. I just want to make things easier between us. So that work can get done and we can go on with our lives.


----------



## luna831 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hitsugi said:


> TTOTM: I don't know what it is. But you are a bitch towards specifically me, and friendly to everyone else. How about instead of being a cunt about it... You tell me what I did to make you so damn pissy. Okay? Stop being a little twat and help me out here. I just want to make things easier between us. So that work can get done and we can go on with our lives.


Maybe she does not want you to loose  her job tttom look for Bob and Lisa please other wise target will fire all of that don't do it.


----------



## calimero (Jul 31, 2015)

To that etl hr : so , I won't change my availability to suit your need ,your answer to that is cutting my hours in half ! 
That is perfectly fine with me, and no I won't be begging for hours !


----------



## PassinTime (Jul 31, 2015)

calimero said:


> To that etl hr : so , I won't change my availability to suit your need ,your answer to that is cutting my hours in half !
> That is perfectly fine with me, and no I won't be begging for hours !



File for unemployment.   Many states allow a claim if you are scheduled for less than 50%  of your average hours worked.  This should free up more hours for you!


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 31, 2015)

calimero said:


> To that etl hr : so , I won't change my availability to suit your need ,your answer to that is cutting my hours in half !
> That is perfectly fine with me, and no I won't be begging for hours !


Yesterday my ETL asked me "do you want tomorrow night off?". I knew they wanted to just cut hours, and I just responded "it's Friday night and it'll be busy, so I'll come in." She looked so disappointed, lol


----------



## oath2order (Aug 1, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> Thanks redeye.
> 
> [warning=Listen Up Folks]Do not insult other members of the board or you'll be forced to clock out.[/warning]



Fixed the warning


----------



## OffYaPhone (Aug 1, 2015)

lilyvalley said:


> ttoTEMPORARYgsa: you moved from hr to starbucks tl and are just a stopgap measure until we get a new gsa. i have the most knowledge of guest service of any cashier that wasn't originally at guest service before we moved it. other TMs ask me for help constantly and i pick up slack all the time. even my ETLs and the gstl know that i'm great there and put me there as much as possible, and hr has me closing all the time because i get the job done while still being nice to literally everybody, including you! so whatever your reason is for hating me and being condescending, get over it and realize that you need someone experienced in guest service if you don't want a backup. also, i know how to operate on a regular lane seeing as how that's what i was originally trained for. when there are three or four cashiers standing around because there are no guests and i decide to collect reshops because, you know, i'm trying to earn the money they give me and they're overflowing, DO NOT come over and tell me to get back on a lane. this is how the front lanes operate. this is how my actual bosses tell me to act. so i suggest you get with the program, otherwise there will be some serious discussions with my ETL about my negative work environment.
> 
> p.s. when a cashier knows more than you about guest service, you're doing it wrong. go away and don't come back.


OMG. This could be a post I made about the new GSTL we have. I really cannot stand being at GS when he's working because he doesn't know SHIT about the desk. It's frustrating as fuck watching him fiddle around when I need help.


----------



## GSAhole (Aug 1, 2015)

YOU

You know how I feel about you, I'm sure by now. Not to the degree I really feel it, because you could never, ever even begin to understand. I don't even understand it myself. I think I'm fucking crazy. I must be. 

But still, you know. You know that I feel something.

Stop playing with me. Pick one side of the fence or the other and fucking leave it at that. I can't take this shit. I can't fucking take it.


----------



## calimero (Aug 1, 2015)

To that Hr , you termed that FRO just as she hit her 90 days , that was fine , she was useless ! 
But you forgot to replace her on the schedule ! 
No one in softline until 11 am or no closing FRO ( 5 days ) , I understand the first day , but that could have been easily fixed later on!


----------



## tgtguy (Aug 1, 2015)

ttosrtl- I don't mind staying later...hell, I cant even remember a time you asked me to stay that I didn't. However, come to me and ask me to  stay later when you have already changed the schedule. I mean you didn't wait for my answer...so why bother asking.


----------



## Rdhdstpchl (Aug 2, 2015)

BlueSide said:


> To that one TM, maybe you should try discussing issues in my department WITH ME, instead of calling our STL directly over first. Bitch. How bout you just be a good, respectful little TM (who is not so little might I add).


Hmm, maybe the mindset you have with that TM is why they didn't come to you.


----------



## BlueSide (Aug 2, 2015)

Rdhdstpchl said:


> Hmm, maybe the mindset you have with that TM is why they didn't come to you.


Nah. You don't even know. I'd love to post the whole situation but it's it's way too specific to my store. Idk why you guys think you know what's going on when you're probably a thousand miles away sitting behind your computer desks.


----------



## lovecats (Aug 2, 2015)

BlueSide said:


> Nah. You don't even know. I'd love to post the whole situation but it's it's way too specific to my store. Idk why you guys think you know what's going on when you're probably a thousand miles away sitting behind your computer desks.


That's the problem on here in that we do have to be careful what and how much we post. (I'm retired now %^D but I'm still a bit careful.)  Don't let these others get to you.  Hang in there!


----------



## thetargetman (Aug 2, 2015)

To that asshole Starbux Team leader I am glad they fired you. I didn't need you telling me your opinion about Coffee and caffeine, I also should have reported you to HR when you said you would show me pictures of your kidney stones! You also should order your own shit instead of making your Team do your job for you. All I needed from you was a Grande black coffee with one squirt of flan syrup... just make the damn drink you asshole!


----------



## luna831 (Aug 2, 2015)

thetargetman said:


> To that asshole Starbux Team leader I am glad they fired you. I didn't need you telling me your opinion about Coffee and caffeine, I also should have reported you to HR when you said you would show me pictures of your kidney stones! You also should order your own shit instead of making your Team do your job for you. All I needed from you was a Grande black coffee with one squirt of flan syrup... just make the damn drink you asshole!


Starbucks trash ttotm put away the hangers and get carts when your not busy instead of just  standing  their.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 2, 2015)

luna831 said:


> Starbucks trash ttotm put away the hangers and get carts when your not busy instead of just  standing  their.


Starbucks should have no time for that. Plus it is not their job to do carts or hangers. If I understand what you are saying correctly.


----------



## luna831 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Starbucks should have no time for that. Plus it is not their job to do carts or hangers. If I understand what you are saying correctly.


You misread the quote I don't like Starbucks and I was saying  front  lane workers need to not just stand their and do the things I metioned.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 2, 2015)

luna831 said:


> You misread the quote I don't like Starbucks and I was saying  front  lane workers need to not just stand their and do the things I metioned.



Not their job


----------



## PullMonkey (Aug 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Not their job


Getting carts, no, but honestly I feel like dealing with hangers and what-not should fall to the cashiers, not the CAs. That's how my store handles it anyway.


----------



## thetargetman (Aug 3, 2015)

thetargetman said:


> To that asshole Starbux Team leader I am glad they fired you. I didn't need you telling me your opinion about Coffee and caffeine, I also should have reported you to HR when you said you would show me pictures of your kidney stones! You also should order your own shit instead of making your Team do your job for you. All I needed from you was a Grande black coffee with one squirt of flan syrup... just make the damn drink you asshole!


Why he even took the job at the Target Starbux I will never understand!


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 3, 2015)

thetargetman said:


> Why he even took the job at the Target Starbux I will never understand!




I'm sure he would tell you it was because of his great customer service skills.


----------



## thetargetman (Aug 3, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> I'm sure he would tell you it was because of his great customer service skills.


yea he was VERY creepy. There is no way in hell id want to be left alone in a room with him.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2015)

Service with a sneer....


----------



## DoWork (Aug 3, 2015)

To that one Starbucks TM: you were nice. I liked you. I've asked you for dark roast several times, and you give me Pike. You say it tastes better, and thought I wouldn't notice.

Guess what. I noticed. I don't care much for it. I don't like you now, so fuck yo shit. Pour me a cup of fucking dark roast with no other verbal communication, you passive aggressive, condescending moron.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2015)

*me yanks the hat down over that barista's face as I pour DoWork a French roast*


----------



## DoWork (Aug 3, 2015)

Coffee is just one thing you don't mess with. I'll accept a mistake, no problem. I'll drink the Pike once. Keep doing it, and you're asking for a dump to be taken on your windshield.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 3, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Coffee is just one thing you don't mess with. I'll accept a mistake, no problem. I'll drink the Pike once. Keep doing it, and you're asking for a dump to be taken on your windshield.


Yup. Although I don't mind Pike. But I'm used to a dark roast, nice and thick and strong.

TTOTM: keep laughing fat boy. Your days are numbered, with any luck with the company, not just as a carefree asshat who thinks they can bully and harass anyone they please.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 4, 2015)

TTOTM: get off your fucking high horse and do your damn job. You may have just sealed your fate today. WTG!


----------



## luna831 (Aug 4, 2015)

DoWork said:


> To that one Starbucks TM: you were nice. I liked you. I've asked you for dark roast several times, and you give me Pike. You say it tastes better, and thought I wouldn't notice.
> 
> Guess what. I noticed. I don't care much for it. I don't like you now, so fuck yo shit. Pour me a cup of fucking dark roast with no other verbal communication, you passive aggressive, condescending moron.


Ttotm do the front lanes hangers baskets  reshop when your not busy Starbucks is trash.


----------



## PullMonkey (Aug 4, 2015)

TTOTM: I seriously don't know how you're still working here.
You constantly offer to cover electronics, but your first time doing so cost us an iPad, and just the other night you had me sprinting across the store to get the Toy call button you were LITERALLY 10 feet away from.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 4, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Yup. Although I don't mind Pike. But I'm used to a dark roast, nice and thick and strong.


Pike's roast is horrible. I honestly think that those who complain about Starbucks burning their coffee has only ever had Pike's, because it is the only roast that I will return if it's served to me. I love dark roast coffee, and like most of the other medium roasts, and will deal with blondes, but Pike is getting returned.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 4, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> Pike's roast iso horrible. I honestly think that those who complain about Starbucks burning their coffee has only ever had Pike's, because it is the only roast that I will return if it's served to me. I love dark roast coffee, and like most of the other medium roasts, and will deal with blondes, but Pike is getting returned.


I can't do blonde. If it's blonde it better be a dark with a shit load of cream...


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 4, 2015)

signingminion said:


> I can't do blonde. If it's blonde it better be a dark with a shit load of cream...


Yek, I don't put anything in my coffee unless I am loading it up with so much milk and chocolate it tastes more like hot chocolate.


----------



## thetargetman (Aug 4, 2015)

I am not really too much of a coffee nut. I like my simple drinks with simple additions... it isn't hard to make them, I just don't need someone's opinion and the image of what passed through your system because they claim caffeine can give you kidney stones!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm a long-time coffee drinker (started in jr high) & was up to 6-8 cups/day during college. 
NEVER had problems with kidney stones. 
Over the years, I've mellowed on my taste; I'll add a tiny splash of cream & a sprinkle of sugar & that's it.
That said, I always fixed my coffee at home - never at work.


----------



## LilMissVO (Aug 4, 2015)

TTOMobileTM,

Please, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, tuck your shirt in. I'm sorry I don't feel comfortable looking at your hairy gut hanging over your belt, but I am not THAT sorry. Its unprofressional as hell.

And while we're here, how about you concentrate on doing your job better instead of trying to do everyone else's? You cared more about your damn commision than helping a poor elderly lady getting her correct product. And lets not forget the countless guests I've had come to me to complain about YOU not setting up their phones right. Hearing that you are rude to some guests that I know boils my blood, and knowing you dont give a shit makes it worse.


----------



## thetargetman (Aug 4, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> I'm a long-time coffee drinker (started in jr high) & was up to 6-8 cups/day during college.
> NEVER had problems with kidney stones.
> Over the years, I've mellowed on my taste; I'll add a tiny splash of cream & a sprinkle of sugar & that's it.
> That said, I always fixed my coffee at home - never at work.


oooo that son of a ... ugh.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2015)

ETLs: if freezer push is such a priority, why is freezer backstock not?


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 5, 2015)

To that one TM: How you ever became a GSA is beyond me. The levels of maturity and accountability (not to mention manners) required for such a position are far beyond anything I have ever seen you display or can ever imagine you displaying.

To that one GSTL: I appreciate you trying to get me off the lanes. I really do. But every time I finally get away, you call for back-up again. Also, with regards to the above mentioned GSA, what in the hell were you and your peers thinking?!


----------



## Hitsugi (Aug 7, 2015)

TTOTM: You have berated me, and my fellow co workers for the last time! We are sick of you as a team lead! We have tried talking to other Team Leads but they just brush us off. So now, we had to resort to the hotline. Sorry. But we had to take it over your head. We will not be berated, Talked about behind our backs, and treated like dogs! If we have to go over our store's heads to get you to leave us alone. We will. I can take criticism if my work is not up to par. But I will not be yelled at for a simple mistake that can be easily rectified. I work here for 9 an hour. I shouldn't have to deal with your blatant hostility. That's hostile work environment, and I can and will leave. Why do you think all these team members have quit? Oh right, because none of them can stand you!


----------



## jadzia (Aug 7, 2015)

TTOTM: After you ask me to cover your "bathroom break" and I end up stuck helping 100 guests and getting call boxes in your department for NINETY minutes, the least you could do is help me zone an aisle or two instead of standing around eating and flirting with coworkers. Wtf were you doing on your 90 minute break? Why are you eating on the floor? Seriously, wtf? And thank you LOD for yelling at me when my zone wasn't perfect but complimenting that TMs lazy ass for his "excellent guest service and driving the vibe" when he WASN'T EVEN IN HIS DEPARTMENT. Everyone heard me answering his calls on the damn walkie.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Aug 7, 2015)

TTOGSTL:  No.  Don't go.  Don't leave me here alone with these people.


----------



## calimero (Aug 7, 2015)

To that sr tl : I would like to know what crawled up your butt ? 
You attitude towards me ( only) is appalling ! 
You become an old nasty vindictive woman ! 
You take credit when I was actually the one who worked the tub of clearance shoes ! 
You wrote an email to the stl accusing me of throwing the clearance baby clothes on the shelf , when it was clearly shopped by guests ...


----------



## LadyCynide (Aug 7, 2015)

TTOBeautyConciergeManager: Thank you so much for telling me that all of your girls have named me their favorite person to work with at any Target store. You gave me a whole sheet of comments you'd been keeping track of from your girls about how hard I work and how it's evident that I care based on the effort I put in to my department. It meant a lot to be told that you and your girls appreciate me. I love you guys. 

TTOLeadershipTeam: Fucking see above. Sorry I brought a box full of salvage nail polishes up to guest service to be scanned in because I didn't have room to put them on the overflowing tub that you allowed the backroom team to create. You want me to finish all the push every day? Hold the back room accountable for their actions and make sure they don't throw my shit all over the place.

TTOETL: I know the backroom team is your responsibility. I also know many TL's have spoken to you about how lazy and useless they are. DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT INSTEAD OF BLAMING THOSE OF US ON THE FLOOR.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 8, 2015)

TTOTM: I _really_ don't want to snap your neck, but I sure need to slap the shit outta your lazy ass.

I say this with love in my heart...


----------



## PassinTime (Aug 8, 2015)

Kartman said:


> TTOTM: I _really_ don't want to snap your neck, but I sure need to slap the shit outta your lazy ass.
> 
> I say this with love in my heart...



Oh, you know you wanna snap their neck like a twig!


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 8, 2015)

To that one TM: If you haven't been trained on using the baler then you *do not touch it*. Nothing like having to remove part of what you just crammed in to the point where the crusher will not go down all the way.

To the TM who put those wet paper towels in the bottom of a trash cage: Disgusting.

To whoever thought the risers scattered throughout the store were a good idea? I'm sure you meant well but its turned out to be the dumbest idea so far. Why are foam pads for dorm mattresses in the fancy bedding aisle? Why are plastics that go in one aisle being stored three aisle down and thus being pushed in the wrong aisle? Why am I finding pink hangers *everywhere except where they're supposed to go. 

And who thought it was a good idea to mix three different colors of hangers together and why has nobody noticed this before me.*

To summarize:


----------



## Bosch (Aug 8, 2015)

When you do a 4x4 actually do it. So In-Stocks doesn't have to waste their time doing your work.

Salt in the wound seeing the vibe cad written to slacker for all his hard work on said 4x4.


----------



## sher (Aug 9, 2015)

To that tm who thought I liked our stl (as a person/"leader"), you should know me better, but also if I fooled you, that means I'm doing this whole fake pep thing well. I don't kiss his ass or anything. I hate team 4x4 so I used to always go for backup first during them  and now he thinks I'm great at going for backup. I go for sl Baby cafs always, because almost no one in sl responds on walkie in general (including this tm), I usually know the target news when he does trivia huddles (thanks to this forum and twitter) and I look at those stupid survey scores on the wall in tsc. All that has led to me being in his good graces.

*whispers* I think that's probably why my hours are nice lately... Favoritism. I wish it would stop though. I'm good with 25-32 hours. I'm tired and grumpy with 32-40.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 9, 2015)

Friendly reminder to my store: I am not doing pfresh shit when I close. I will only do cafs and qmos at the end of the night.

Want more done? Don't havr me close


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 9, 2015)

TTOSBTM that I encountered in another state today: I watched your rudeness to other guests while I waited in line.  You were then awful to me too.  Never said hello, curtly told me "no more carmel crunch", yawned in my face, never made eye contact or said thank you.  Your guest service skills are appalling.  I was compelled to complain to someone at GS, who promptly went over to SB and took you into the back.  Good, hope you got a coaching.  You need a new attitude.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 10, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> TTOSBTM that I encountered in another state today: I watched your rudeness to other guests while I waited in line.  You were then awful to me too.  Never said hello, curtly told me "no more carmel crunch", yawned in my face, never made eye contact or said thank you.  Your guest service skills are appalling.  I was compelled to complain to someone at GS, who promptly went over to SB and took you into the back.  Good, hope you got a coaching.  You need a new attitude.


caramel crunch this! Haha.

TTOTL: thank you for knowing it was unusual for me to be late and planning on calling me if I wasn't in soon. I know the CTL wouldn't have. Cause I was 3hrs late once and they never noticed.

TTOTM: I don't care if you were a gsa/gstl/stl/whatev you are now just a HRTM. NOT a TL. You have no power over me. Or anyone else. Shut it you idiot. This is also not your old store. WE are not remotely similar in guest base or prototype. So your dumb idea will likely not work here. And no-we don't want to try. How about you go actually requisition me some dish soap?


----------



## OffYaPhone (Aug 11, 2015)

TTOTM: You were scheduled to be cart attendant. Stop trying to be cart attendant, GSTM and GSA. It's nice that you want to help but you are super annoying so everything you do bugs me.


----------



## queencat (Aug 11, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> TTOSBTM that I encountered in another state today: I watched your rudeness to other guests while I waited in line.  You were then awful to me too.  Never said hello, curtly told me "no more carmel crunch", *yawned in my face,* never made eye contact or said thank you.  Your guest service skills are appalling.  I was compelled to complain to someone at GS, who promptly went over to SB and took you into the back.  Good, hope you got a coaching.  You need a new attitude.



Oh god now I feel bad. I'M SORRY EVERONE MY MEDICATION JUST MAKES ME SLEEPY AT RANDOM TIMES  

tto(hardlines!)tm: look I know everyone loves you and you work three jobs or whatever but you lost literally all my respect when you walked off from checking out a guest at the service desk to check on a blinky when i was WALKING OVER TO CHECK ON IT LIKE I WAS SUPPOSE TO and then getting indignant and bitchy with "well I didn't know" when I told you not to fucking walk off in the middle of a transaction.

Go fuck yourself you sunshiney cop wannabe bitch.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 11, 2015)

TTOIntern: Really dude? You go and pull two No call no shows in a row, after calling out both days this weekend, and are confused why our ETL is pissed at you? If I were the boss, you would be out.


----------



## judgemental (Aug 12, 2015)

TTOTM: honestly thank you for being so nice all the time. it's hard not being happy around you because you're so full of joy. i love that no matter what kind of day i have i can always go to you to make me feel better. honestly thank you. you're one of the people who im going to miss the most and you just started working at my store like two months ago. 

TTOAPTM: dude, chill. you're not much of an AP yet. stop with this high horse i'm better than you bigger than you so im going to talk shit and be rude to you mentality. it's not cute. you aren't cute. you will never be cute. to think you were actually nice when you were still a measly team member who did carts and guest services. im not going to miss you.


----------



## GSAhole (Aug 12, 2015)

TTOETL:
I've been unsure about you the whole time I've worked with you. Sometimes you're totally cool, sometimes you're a complete dick. I get it, days get stressful. I still decided I liked you as a person even though a lot of times I didn't like working with you.

But as of today, FUCK ALL THAT, and fuck you. My uncertainty about you has gone - I'm now sure you're an absolute prick, and that's just who you are.

You coached me and told me I might be put on corrective action because a set of GSTL keys were found in the restroom this morning. Understandable - BUT
the GSA from last night told me about some conversations that went on this morning.
You pulled her into the office, and told her the same things you told me. At first, she thought she had given me the keys to close the lanes, because we switched positions somewhere in the middle of the day - she went to Guest Service and I was GSA even though we were scheduled opposite.

Then later, she remembered, derp, I had my own set of GSTL keys the entire time (there are two sets) and that she REMEMBERS GOING TO THE BATHROOM AND LEAVING THEM. THIS SHE ADMITTED. However, she didn't see you after your initial conversation took place so she told this to our ETL-GE when she saw him. The other GSA told me to make sure I told you that, and that she had told our ETL-GE.

So when you called me in to deliver your coaching, I told you what she had said and told you that she told the ETL-GE about it as well. But did you care? No. Did you bother verifying with the ETL-GE, WHO WAS RIGHT THERE IN TMSC ON THE COMPUTER, WHILE WE WERE SHUT IN THE HR OFFICE 5 FEET AWAY??? FUCKING NO.

Oh, and nice move trying to congratulate me on the Redcard I got right before you coached me and told me I may be put on corrective action. It really made everything all better. How lucky I am to have a boss like you.


Oh, and since you're the ETL-AP, maybe you could've fucking verified on your fancy little fuckin cameras, since the other GSA and I both closed the night of said incident, WHICH ONE TURNED IN THEIR FUCKING KEYS AND WHICH ONE DIDN'T.

Hmm, I clearly remember turning them in and who was standing at the keybox with me.

But yeah, just fuck you.

Edit: Remember when one of the old GSA's DROPPED HER KEYS IN A GUESTS BAG, and you did nothing to her but laugh. Yeah, that's so funny.  A guest WENT FUCKING HOME with them, and luckily returned them (albeit to another store) and we eventually got them back. But yeah, nothing happened, not even so much of a coaching to that GSA. Fuck you double. See how many fucks I give about helping you with recoveries and shit anymore. You're welcome for that 300-something dollar one last week, by the way. It won't happen again


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 12, 2015)

GSAhole said:


> TTOETL:
> I've been unsure about you the whole time I've worked with you. Sometimes you're totally cool, sometimes you're a complete dick. I get it, days get stressful. I still decided I liked you as a person even though a lot of times I didn't like working with you.
> 
> But as of today, FUCK ALL THAT, and fuck you. My uncertainty about you has gone - I'm now sure you're an absolute prick, and that's just who you are.
> ...


This^ so much this^. They have effing cameras, why don't they USE them instead of just assuming they know what happened? Our ENTIRE pharmacy team was coached on something that NONE of us did! Because of it, we are now no longer allowed to access certain things because a TM in an entirely different area of the store screwed up!


----------



## GSAhole (Aug 12, 2015)

I'll tell you why they don't.

1) They're afraid of being wrong

and 2.) Doing anything other than asserting your dominance over lowly TM's is no fun. Gotta make use of that worthless film degree somehow (lookin at you, ETL-AP) and make yourself feel special.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 12, 2015)

TTOSrTL: You are not the pharmacy SrTL, have NEVER worked in pharmacy, and never WILL work in pharmacy. Don't worry about what we are wearing, when we take our breaks, what we do ON our breaks, or anything else that has to do with pharmacy. Frankly, it's none of your gd business!

TTOTM: I know how to do my job, and I do it very well thankyouverymuch. I don't need your help in doing it. I'm obviously quite capable, especially considering TWO of you couldn't figure out how to do a certain split bill in 10 minutes and it took me all of 2 to figure it out, fix it, and complete it. Also, please focus and stay in YOUR position. I'm getting tired of having to cover BOTH of ours because you're not where you're supposed to be. Mmkay thx!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 12, 2015)

What the hell were you doing when I went on my break this afternoon? You were supposed to be typing!!! When I left, we were at 298 total, "John Doe" was the next one in the queue, & there were only 6 to type. When I came back, actually 20 minutes later (because I got stuck at the counter helping a guest), we were STILL at 298 total, "John Doe" was the next one in the queue, & there were 19 to type! You couldn't have been working on the Open Call queue because that was holding steady at 17. For that matter, what the hell did you do UNTIL I went on my break this afternoon? We were at 290 when I left for lunch! I didn't go on my break until 90 minutes later!!! 8 scripts in 90 minutes?!?!?!?!?! Are you effing kidding me??? The phone wasn't ringing THAT much.....


----------



## sher (Aug 13, 2015)

To whoever pushed in girls this morning, you know damn well xhil and Cherokee accessories don't go with licensed! I know those fricking location labels (on the convertibles) are hard to find and the locations don't make sense because i7 is next to i37 or whatever, but you can see where the brands are, easily, if you push softlines everyday! If it was just a handful of items I would've brushed it off, but I had to make multiple trips with hands full then eventually get a basket to carry the rest. Yea, it was so much that I didn't find the walk to get a basket to be a waste of time.

217 is toddler accessories. Stop this madness!

One more thing: some of these labels are suuuper obvious. So I don't even understand how you have pink and blue crossbody bags together when one hook says pink crossbo and the other says blue crossbo.

Oh and honorable mention to the person who put all those number socks on a total of 2 hooks even though there are 18 hooks on this endcap.

You're all giving me extra work to do and I don't like that.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 13, 2015)

TTOTPS: Good luck on your future ventures. You may have an over-inflated ego occasionally, but it'll be hard to replace the numbers you produce when it comes to PMR's.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 13, 2015)

TTOTM: This actually applies to many of you, stop coming to my department and asking myself or my TMs for cups of water, hot water, lids, bags, and god knows what else when we are extremely busy especially when none of you have the courtesy to wait in line. You literally interupt me while I'm speaking to guests to ask for all these free items. Most of you aren't even on break or lunch so go back to your work center, do your job, and get your water in the break room before I start getting fed up and issuing CCAs for loafing. Yes, that fancy water dispenser that we have, what a surprise, it serves WATER, cold or hot, oh look, they have cups as well. No, it's not for decoration, it's there for your convenience so you can stop harassing us while we are trying to work. Thank you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 13, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> TTOTM: This actually applies to many of you, stop coming to my department and asking myself or my TMs for cups of water, hot water, lids, bags, and god knows what else when we are extremely busy especially when none of you have the courtesy to wait in line. You literally interupt me while I'm speaking to guests to ask for all these free items. Most of you aren't even on break or lunch so go back to your work center, do your job, and get your water in the break room before I start getting fed up and issuing CCAs for loafing. Yes, that fancy water dispenser that we have, what a surprise, it serves WATER, cold or hot, oh look, they have cups as well. No, it's not for decoration, it's there for your convenience so you can stop harassing us while we are trying to work. Thank you.


Please wait in line...


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 13, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> TTOTM: This actually applies to many of you, stop coming to my department and asking myself or my TMs for cups of water, hot water, lids, bags, and god knows what else when we are extremely busy especially when none of you have the courtesy to wait in line. You literally interupt me while I'm speaking to guests to ask for all these free items. Most of you aren't even on break or lunch so go back to your work center, do your job, and get your water in the break room before I start getting fed up and issuing CCAs for loafing. Yes, that fancy water dispenser that we have, what a surprise, it serves WATER, cold or hot, oh look, they have cups as well. No, it's not for decoration, it's there for your convenience so you can stop harassing us while we are trying to work. Thank you.


This.
Had so many TMs that would stand down at the handoff & stare until we said "What?"
"Can I get an ice water?"
"I dunno.....CAN you?"
I would hand guest drinks right past them before saying: "These folks are paying guests & waited in line. When I'm done with THEM, THEN I can get you your water. Otherwise, GET IN LINE."


----------



## Coqui (Aug 13, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> This.
> Had so many TMs that would stand down at the handoff & stare until we said "What?"
> "Can I get an ice water?"
> "I dunno.....CAN you?"
> I would hand guest drinks right past them before saying: "These folks are paying guests & waited in line. When I'm done with THEM, THEN I can get you your water. Otherwise, GET IN LINE."


I even had a TM have the audacity to tell my TM that "she was working" which is why she couldn't wait in line. My TM responded with "Well so am I!" Like what do you think we are doing? Having a party back here?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 13, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> I even had a TM have the audacity to tell my TM that "she was working" which is why she couldn't wait in line. My TM responded with "Well so am I!" Like what do you think we are doing? Having a party back here?


If they are working, I am a tl & will tell your tl that you are here, instead of at their work center.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 13, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> If they are working, I am a tl & will tell your tl that you are here, instead of at their work center.


Right? They think that that's a legit excuse as to why they need to cut the line. This is not your house.


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 13, 2015)

TTOETL: Thank you for all the extra hours you're giving me the next couple weeks. It's good for the store and good for my paycheck. Haha.


----------



## StackerMistress (Aug 16, 2015)

To that one lazy ETL: thanks for having me push five pulls you could've done last night. I'm sure my own team in the backroom will be *so* thrilled when they see that coolers and freezer weren't back stocked for FDC this morning! Today is my last closing shift ever with you, thank god! My only solace is knowing that I'm going on to bigger and better things while you almost certainly will accomplish nothing for the rest of your life.... But you got those pulls worked, so hey, I guess you've got that going for you.


----------



## Mysterious (Aug 16, 2015)

Wow, got another one.

To my fave. TTOETL/LOD who I can't "joke" with

Thanks for wondering why pulls weren't hitting the line in a timely manner. The workload was not easy to handle for 2 people, with a third person having to rotate out for their 15 or lunch break. Especially since one of those three people chose to be selfish on a busy day. Oh, and that "excludes" the line having pallets of backstock from O/N team after they cleared it out once before leaving in the morning. I backstocked as much merchandise as I could prior to the hourly workload. This also also "excludes" having receiving area looking horrible because we could not send one person over their to clean it. We also had POGs to deal with, but the OP-ETL told us not to pull it. It's got to be taken care off. Do you want to pull it? CAFS was around 2 hours every hour. The store was busy. Barely had any vehicles. Had to constantly clear up crap near the front of the main area and retrieve them in receiving because people were too lazy to follow *best practice*.

I'm good, but I'm not picking up the slack for 3+ people. When I'm about to leave, then you finally decide to show up. I try to explain the situation respectfully, but you keep trying to shut me down.

I apologize for the rant, but there is only so much I can keep bottled up. I wonder what I'm going to walk into the next day?







 and 


Spoiler


----------



## LadyCynide (Aug 16, 2015)

Ooooooooooh, here we go. 

TTOTM: IF you ever, and I mean EVER, bring another cart of 95% legitimate garbage up to guest services during a SAturday night closing shift again, I will castrate you. And if you bring another cart that includes an open, mostly full can of unknown beverage buried under the garbage, not only will there be castration, but there will also be rat poison in mild doses to slowly chip away at you.

TTOTL: Here's a tip. When you know your team is busy but there is an overflowing cart of reshop for them, go ahead and bring it over to them. Don't repeatedly go, ¨Softlines, pick up your reshop¨ over the walkie, when YOU'RE the freaking Softlines TL, and you're not even LOD. Just grab it and bring it over. Maybe even help them do it.

TTOSrTL: We haven't always gotten along, but when you pulled me aside to tell me I was on final because of attendance issues (which, bull, but ok), you told me how much you didn't want me to go, and that you really enjoyed having me around. We may never be tight, but it was nice to hear from you.

TTOGSTM: Thank you for being enraged about me being put on final. You made 2 really awesome points (I always stay late and pick up shifts so it's hard to bust me for attendence issues, and if they fire me they're going to be hard-pressed to find someone willing to work cosmetics, guest service, register, HL, and do minor backroom stuff all in one shift for the little pay I get). 

If you can't tell, I'm less than happy with my store right now.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 16, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> TTOTM: IF you ever, and I mean EVER, bring another cart of 95% legitimate garbage up to guest services during a SAturday night closing shift again, I will castrate you. And if you bring another cart that includes an open, mostly full can of unknown beverage buried under the garbage, not only will there be castration, but there will also be rat poison in mild doses to slowly chip away at you.



I gots some degreaser & I think there's still room in the walk-in for a body.


----------



## GSAhole (Aug 17, 2015)

TTO new SF TM and that TTO new cashier TM - 

Thank you guys for rocking the absolute hell out of your jobs literally since day freakin 1.

I am very amused and proud.

This like...never happens. You guys are rare-finds, THANK YOU and please never leave (as long as I'm there, anyways!).


----------



## OffYaPhone (Aug 17, 2015)

TTOTPS: Sorry you got hurt during that apprehension. You're a cool dude and didn't deserve that whatsoever!

TTOHRTL: I'm so sad to see you go. I am definitely going to miss you!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 17, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> TTOTPS: Sorry you got hurt during that apprehension. You're a cool dude and didn't deserve that whatsoever!


How badly we're they hurt?


----------



## lovecats (Aug 17, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> I gots some degreaser & I think there's still room in the walk-in for a body.


Or two.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Aug 17, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> How badly we're they hurt?


His pant leg was ripped and he was limping around. I don't know when the app went down but it had to have been a few hours after when I saw him and he was still limping. Apparently the APS's hand got cut up pretty badly too. :\


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 17, 2015)

Yikes. I got kneed in the groin  and my partner TPS got punched last Thursday, but it wasn't that bad. Did the LOD send then to the hospital to be checked out?


----------



## lilyvalley (Aug 17, 2015)

Ttotm: please leave me alone. You went from slightly annoying to very annoying to creepy and now I'm genuinely SCARED to be alone with you. Why would you think it's okay to watch me while I put on makeup? Why would you think it's okay to stand so close to me that you're almost touching me? Why do you always try to corner me? I'm not sure whether to take this to leadership or not because I don't think they'll take me seriously but I do know that I will never let myself be alone with you again and we are NEVER leaving the store together at closing. You scare me.


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 17, 2015)

lilyvalley said:


> Ttotm: please leave me alone. You went from slightly annoying to very annoying to creepy and now I'm genuinely SCARED to be alone with you. Why would you think it's okay to watch me while I put on makeup? Why would you think it's okay to stand so close to me that you're almost touching me? Why do you always try to corner me? I'm not sure whether to take this to leadership or not because I don't think they'll take me seriously but I do know that I will never let myself be alone with you again and we are NEVER leaving the store together at closing. You scare me.


Pretty sure you should be talking to AP or some other leadership about this.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 17, 2015)

lilyvalley said:


> Ttotm: please leave me alone. You went from slightly annoying to very annoying to creepy and now I'm genuinely SCARED to be alone with you. Why would you think it's okay to watch me while I put on makeup? Why would you think it's okay to stand so close to me that you're almost touching me? Why do you always try to corner me? I'm not sure whether to take this to leadership or not because I don't think they'll take me seriously but I do know that I will never let myself be alone with you again and we are NEVER leaving the store together at closing. You scare me.


If you can't/won't tell them to go away leadership needs to. Just say no to creepers.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 17, 2015)

lilyvalley said:


> Ttotm: please leave me alone. You went from slightly annoying to very annoying to creepy and now I'm genuinely SCARED to be alone with you. Why would you think it's okay to watch me while I put on makeup? Why would you think it's okay to stand so close to me that you're almost touching me? Why do you always try to corner me? I'm not sure whether to take this to leadership or not because I don't think they'll take me seriously but I do know that I will never let myself be alone with you again and we are NEVER leaving the store together at closing. You scare me.



Talk to HR, please.
I know you don't want to make a big deal out of this but they need to know.
If someone is making you feel that uncomfortable you need to let them know.
It doesn't have to be a case of trying to make them do anything.
A polite, hey I just want to give you a heads up that is happening and this is how I feel is really important.

In my job every time something happens out of the ordinary it has to be case noted.
My boss says, if it isn't case noted it didn't happen.
You need to make sure that HR knows this is happening.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 18, 2015)

To that one (now former) TPS: Congrats on your promotion. You're gonna make a great APTL at your new store.

To that one TM: You did a fine job on the sales floor. Best of luck in AP.


----------



## NPC (Aug 18, 2015)

I can't stand cashiers that think they're GSA/GSTLs. There is a person I work with whom always gives orders to other cashiers (her equals) as if she had any authority to do so. This wouldn't be a problem if there was a method or reasoning for this. But she'll have people do things, for no obvious reason other than to exert some kind of authority. And in doing so, will mess up the pattern of how things go on the front end. (people missing breaks, other important tasks not being completed, etc) I'm assuming either because she enjoys doing so, or she's really REALLY eager to prove she can GSA.

It infuriates me. It bothers me because she's so condescending about it and her actions are illogical and inefficient. If she ever has to cover a break for the GSTL, that power goes to her head. She's not even a competent employee. She makes lots of mistakes at the GS desk, and she makes decisions that go against the standard for no practical reason other than for the sake of doing things differently. She's rude and unprofessional. She argues with guests, and is a huge suck up to management and takes any form of criticism personally. She has a huge chip on her shoulder, and just an overall shitty attitude. I would have to leave if she ever became a GSA.

Nothing gives me more satisfaction than seeing her get angry when she continuously fails to be promoted to the GSA position. Ahhh, pleasure in other people's pain.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Aug 18, 2015)

@TallAPGuy I know the TPS stayed his shift. I didn't see the APS afterwards so he probably did go to get his hand treated.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 18, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> @TallAPGuy I know the TPS stayed his shift. I didn't see the APS afterwards so he probably did go to get his hand treated.


That's weird. We had an app go bad two weeks ago where the APS and another TPS got scratched up by a heroin junkie, and the LOD, who is /was the STL, sent them both to the ER to get Tetanus shots and swabbed for other nasty crap.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 18, 2015)

"Was" the STL?


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 18, 2015)

Kartman said:


> "Was" the STL?


She is still the STL, and happened to be the LOD that evening.


----------



## redcharmander10 (Aug 18, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> *I can't stand cashiers that think they're GSA/GSTLs.* There is a person I work with whom always gives orders to other cashiers (her equals) as if she had any authority to do so. This wouldn't be a problem if there was a method or reasoning for this. But she'll have people do things, for no obvious reason other than to exert some kind of authority. And in doing so, will mess up the pattern of how things go on the front end. (people missing breaks, other important tasks not being completed, etc) I'm assuming either because she enjoys doing so, or she's really REALLY eager to prove she can GSA.
> 
> It infuriates me. It bothers me because she's so condescending about it and her actions are illogical and inefficient.



YAAAAAASSSSS!!!!! One of our new cashiers acts as if he owns the front end! Cocky attitude, always kissing ass, and he can get away with it because he's our new Redcard king! I wish someone would read him for absolute filth and remind him he is NOT in charge, he is another Target minion like the rest of us!


----------



## desertcoyote (Aug 18, 2015)

TTOSrTL:

You are awesome.  Thanks for helping me all morning with the 6 unsorted carts at the SD this morning and making SD look awesome before 11am.  The retail gods were on our side as the Front Lanes did not monopolize your time at all.


----------



## sher (Aug 18, 2015)

To the etls and stl (minus both the temp and missing etl-salesfloor) youuu have nothing to do with these survey scores. Survey scores come from two things... Coincidence and us on the floor. Period. You did nothing but walk around in a circle. You tell us what survey sections were red and we roll our eyes because no fucking duh we're red on "team members available!" No duh. All of the things we're red on have nothing to do with any shortcomings on our (TMs) part. They're all things that are dependent on how many people are on the floor. And just because we're in the 90s again doesn't mean anything changed and it doesn't mean you're better than previous leadership and it doesn't mean you've caused any great change.

I gotta find a job. I can't with these people. As far as I know no one in the store (tl and tm) has any desire to stay other than maybe a few newbs and the older people who don't wanna start all over. When I started everyone looked happy to be coming to work.. No one even bothers to fake it anymore. In year one, someone once said I smile all the time lol... Last week someone said I always look grumpy and fed up.


----------



## Firefox (Aug 19, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> I can't stand cashiers that think they're GSA/GSTLs. There is a person I work with whom always gives orders to other cashiers (her equals) as if she had any authority to do so. This wouldn't be a problem if there was a method or reasoning for this. But she'll have people do things, for no obvious reason other than to exert some kind of authority. And in doing so, will mess up the pattern of how things go on the front end. (people missing breaks, other important tasks not being completed, etc) I'm assuming either because she enjoys doing so, or she's really REALLY eager to prove she can GSA.
> 
> It infuriates me. It bothers me because she's so condescending about it and her actions are illogical and inefficient. If she ever has to cover a break for the GSTL, that power goes to her head. She's not even a competent employee. She makes lots of mistakes at the GS desk, and she makes decisions that go against the standard for no practical reason other than for the sake of doing things differently. She's rude and unprofessional. She argues with guests, and is a huge suck up to management and takes any form of criticism personally. She has a huge chip on her shoulder, and just an overall shitty attitude. I would have to leave if she ever became a GSA.
> 
> Nothing gives me more satisfaction than seeing her get angry when she continuously fails to be promoted to the GSA position. Ahhh, pleasure in other people's pain.



We have one of those at my store as well. He was a GSA at his old ULV store, and is now a cashier at our (4 times higher) volume store. When both him and I were cashiers together, he would constantly tell cashiers walking by to get hangers, pass out bags, collect reshop, etc etc. and would constantly criticize whoever was GSA/GSTL. He can also be very rude and condescending. Then, I got promoted to GSA and now he's become completely insufferable. Whenever I'm scheduled as GSA he completely ignores my wishes. If I ask him to hop onto lane 17, he'll instead go to lane 5 because he wants to do less work. He also gets very exasperated if I don't get him change within a few minutes of him requesting it, because "At my old store I was able to keep on top of my GSA duties *and* respond to change requests at least that quickly". Yeah, cause you were at an ULV store wingnuts. He's been coached about it before, but it hasn't really changed anything. I figure I won't worry about it, let him dig his own grave. I've just been documenting his insubordination and relaying it to the one of the GSTL's.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 19, 2015)

^Just keep feeding him rope....


----------



## signingminion (Aug 19, 2015)

To that other store: I get that as ulv you are probably even thinner on staffing than I am, but why the fuck put me on hold for ten minutes just to hang up? I called back, it happened again. I grabbed a cordless (instead of my cell phone) and asked for the lod this time. Thank god it only took them another five minutes to check for the product and put it on hold for my guest. She really wanted that item today or I'd have just suggested she buy it online instead. I hope she took a survey and scored you hard.

Tyosrtl: when I ask if we are flexing the trend run during 4x4 the correct answer is not "maybe we can research it and fill it in if it's got holes" especially after I explain I was asking because an entire four foot section had no labels left. It's not my job to fill the trend run. I'm not your slave anymore. As you remind me anytime your people skip over you to ask for my help. You already allowed one of my team to switch roles to "keep from falling further behind" since our tl is on vacation and not here to prevent it. And I'm sure the few things she got done really helped. Almost as much as you just standing there talking to her instead of answering lod calls.


----------



## Mysterious (Aug 19, 2015)

To whoever decided to send updates to the PDAs today. Thanks for doing that in the peak of the workday. It's not like we had a workload to do.


----------



## Hitsugi (Aug 19, 2015)

TTOTM: You are an LOD! Act like it! Don't say crap about me behind my back if you are unhappy with my work ethic! Be a man and tell me what you don't like, and be specific! I can't read your mind, and I won't take your seriously if you act like a child! This isn't high school sweetheart. This is work! Grow up!


----------



## PullMonkey (Aug 20, 2015)

TTOTM: I'm still trying to wrap my head around your logic here. Or in this case, the complete lack of it.

(Quick background. At our store, main channel is 1, backroom is on 2).

You start asking on the main channel for an item to be pulled for a guest. When you get no reply, you walked all the way to the main stockroom, found me and the other guy working back here, and asked us what channel the backroom was on.

Then, even though we were standing right there, you walked away, switched to 2, and THEN asked for backroom. COMPLETELY ignoring the fact that we were RIGHT FRIGGIN THERE, PDAs IN HAND, DIGGING THROUGH TUBS!

I just don't even.

I could write friggin' BOOKS about this TM.
Well, okay, maybe a few good posts.

_*sigh*_


----------



## BlueSide (Aug 20, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> I could write friggin' BOOKS about this TM.
> Well, okay, maybe a few good posts.
> 
> _*sigh*_


Please do share.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Aug 20, 2015)

TTOETL: Thank you for apologizing to me for your behavior when I told you I had an emergency pop up. I appreciate that, and that's why I respect you!


----------



## tgtguy (Aug 20, 2015)

ttotm- We all know you had to leave early today ...cause you told EVERYONE  you came in contact with. I don't know why you are like that...you needed to leave early just tell the etl and go...you don't have to tell every single person...when you do that ...well to be honest it makes it sound like you are trying to "sell" your excuse for having to leave early. You make yourself look guilty...and besides people don't really care. Also, stop worrying about how long other people work. You spend soooooo much time worrying about what other people are doing that you fail to see you are not doing your job.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 21, 2015)

Ttotl: go suck an egg. It's really too bad you thought I'd just let you yell at me without someone there to witness it. Sorry princess didn't side with you completely. You know why the signing us a month behind? Because you pissed me off so it's on the bottom of my list. Permanently. Unless one of the nice tms working in your section asks. Cause I adore them, they support me and agree you are an idiot and not only don't do your job but don't know how to. I doubt the one would have backed up your crap story about it being ask me acting crazy "in front of guests abd other tms"so bad you were mortified. Besides telling me I can't step back to regroup is stupid and not ok.


----------



## LilMissVO (Aug 21, 2015)

TTOTM,

Ive ranted about you before. You're the reason I left the Flow Team because I couldn't STAND working with you. You are a whiny asshole who dissed what I wanted to do for the rest of my life by saying my passion was stupid; yet in the same breath, you pushed what you love down my throat and tried to make yourself better than me. You've tried to speak to me after I asked you not to talk to me, even so far as to go out of your way to try and see me in public.

So if you come through my line and I wave you to the next one over, I'm trying to prevent contact you force. If you think that's "refusing you service," then fine. You have not respected my wish for you to keep the hell away from me, so I'll remind you to do so when I must.

Vaffanculo, idiota. 

*mic drop*


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 21, 2015)

LilMissVO said:


> Vaffanculo, idiota.



I think you meant to say Vaffanculo pezzo di merda!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 21, 2015)

Bene, miei cari.


----------



## AdItemOnly (Aug 22, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Bene, miei cari.


 Fus Ro Dah


----------



## LilMissVO (Aug 22, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> I think you meant to say Vaffanculo pezzo di merda!





redeye58 said:


> Bene, miei cari.



Mmm, Mi piscciono le persone che possono parlare italiano. 

But seriously, knowing how to curse people out in other languages is useful. Ive told that guy to fuck himself in Italian and hes too stupid to know what it means.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 22, 2015)

My language of preference is German because it can be so descriptive. 
You don't just call someone a son of a bitch; more like "May your mother run out from under the porch & bite you on the heel when you come home" kinda thing.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 22, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> My language of preference is German because it can be so descriptive.
> You don't just call someone a son of a bitch; more like "May your mother run out from under the porch & bite you on the heel when you come home" kinda thing.



Also because German is a scary sounding language


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 22, 2015)

I think that's what they based the Klingon dialect on.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Aug 23, 2015)

TTOTM: there is nothing to do is a lie. in electronics there is always work to be done.


----------



## lrou98 (Aug 23, 2015)

TTOTM...We all have been under stress, understaffed and overworked.  But do not tell me to "move out of the way" when I'm trying to but cannot due to a traffic jam at the registers.  I asked if you worked here and you barked at me and told me to look at your clothing.  Guests wear red and khaki too....I've never seen you before and it was obvious you weren't being sarcastic or funny in any way. You had no name tag on and were on your way home with a cart full of groceries.  I asked around for your name.  My TL says you're and old curmudgeon who works flow.  Well, fuck you!!!!  I get grumpy too but I don't become an asshole to my co-workers!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 23, 2015)

TTOOtherStore'sOperator: Really? You put me on hold for 10 minutes, just to hang up on me? I normally don't get pissed off at people at other store, (or call on the behalf of guests, but when they're deaf an I'm the only one who know some asl) but what you did was totally uncalled for. 
She picked up, said please hold, then put me on hold for ten minutes before the line went dead. I'm not the only one who finds that not OK, right?


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Aug 23, 2015)

TTOLOD: You're the man, and by far my favorite LOD. Thanks for helping me fix that problem in myTime, plus helping us push CAF's on a hectically busy night. I really hope we get to work together more.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Aug 23, 2015)

TTOTM who closes electronics on Sat. night: TAKE DOWN THE FUCKING OLD AD YOU FUCKTARD! IM TIRED OF HAVING TO PUT IT UP ON SUNDAYS AND THEN HAVE TO TAKE IT BACK FUCKING DOWN THE NEXT FUCKING SUNDAY! FUCK YOU! That is all.


----------



## asidius (Aug 23, 2015)

To our flow team:  Thank you thank you thank you for leaving a reasonably clean backroom.  Made what is usually a hectic day (Saturday), the easiest day of the week.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Aug 24, 2015)

TTOTL: Congrats on your promotion! Cannot wait to work with you during your first LOD shift tonight!


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 24, 2015)

To that one TL: Of course you'd call in the first day back from your weekend off. Backroom's struggling real bad but sure, don't come in on a truck day and let the rest of logistics try and fix things. I'd give you the benefit of the doubt but you've done this kind of thing before. Asshole.

To that other TL: When you were a TM you got on my nerves and I dreaded the idea of you being promoted. Not so much anymore: you've got room to improve but you're doing what you can despite all the shit shit this store keeps throwing.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 24, 2015)

To that one TL: I did not like the sound of what was going on in the STL's office. I really hope everything is ok; you're one of the good ones.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 24, 2015)

TTOTM: Stop. Just stop. You want to create a brand new shift in the Deli, going straight to the (relatively new to Deli/food) ETL even though the TL obviously thinks its a terrible idea and we don't have the hours to spare for it. You're not self-motivated enough for the shift anyway! Back. Off.


----------



## lrou98 (Aug 24, 2015)

TTOTM...You gave your 2 week notice on Thursday.  You blew of 2 shifts since that time.  I've had to cover for you both times and stay beyond my regular shift because of you.  I gave you the benefit of the doubt and figured you were sick.  I just checked your FB page...you've been busy having a lot of fun.  You're 30-something, married with family.  I thought you would be more responsible.  Please just quit so that we can schedule accordingly.  You're a tool!  Good riddance!  Too bad your new job dosen't know about your irresponsibility.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 24, 2015)

lrou98 said:


> Too bad your new job dosen't know about your irresponsibility.


They will soon enough.....


----------



## OffYaPhone (Aug 25, 2015)

TTOTM: Ew, just ew. If there is a spoon in the container so you can scoop candy out, why would you PUT YOUR HAND IN THE CONTAINER AND TAKE SOME OUT??? Just ew. My poor (soon-to-be-former) HRTL. She had to throw the entire thing out and get more. What a tool.

TTOETL: Thank you for finally talking to HR and letting them know to start scheduling me at the SD!


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 25, 2015)

TTOTM: I came into work and a TM I respect who helped train me told me about something I was doing wrong. I acknowledged the info and got ready to move onto something else. You then got in my face saying I need to stop doing it the way I was doing it and have been told several times before. First of all, how would you know I've been told before (which I haven't) as we've never worked together as you are usually leaving when I am coming in? And I only needed to be told once. Your attitude is totally uncalled for. What'd I ever do to you?


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 25, 2015)

TTOPMT-You gave me my very own bailer key! Thanks


----------



## signingminion (Aug 25, 2015)

Ttotm/temptl: you aren't cute, you are a snide bitch and most of us hate you. I've got news for you, if I get vmtl not only will I make more than you I will outrank you when you get bumped back down. Bet that will piss you off, you unprofessional witch. Btw, you really should not have those things in front if another tm even if he's a tl. It's not his fucking business I'm applying for it. But thanks for talking about me after I left.


----------



## PureZero (Aug 26, 2015)

TTOTM
Thank you for the kudos. It's nice to be appreciated.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 27, 2015)

To that one leader: I don't mind working with you when you leave me alone and let me go about my business. Today was nice, please continue.

To that other leader: Thank you for being so enthusiastic about getting me trained in your workcenter, even if it's taking several weeks to get through everything.


----------



## defang (Aug 27, 2015)

TTOETLGE: You rock. If you ever leave or if they ever fire you I will cry.


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 28, 2015)

To those TM's who zone by pulling only 1 item forward: arrrrrrgh!


----------



## tgtguy (Aug 28, 2015)

ttotm- Stop flirting with the girls and do your damn job!
ttoetl- Before laying out all these things for a  tm to do...maybe you should actually check the schedule ...to see how long they are in the building .


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Aug 28, 2015)

TTOTM: sure we're "friends" but you only complain about work to me. Funny enough, everyone complains about YOU to me. No one on the front end knows how you are being considered for a TL position. But whatever, we all know how the store works...


----------



## buxboy (Aug 28, 2015)

TTOBRTM: deodorant is a thing, please, please learn how to use it. I could track you down with the trail of BO you leave behind, forget needing a walkie to ask your loc.


----------



## instockout (Aug 28, 2015)

TTOISTM: stop volunteering our team to do work for all the team leaders, just because you want a promotion and want to look good. especially since you never help, you just find something to do and act important. We all know you're not. please stop.


----------



## queencat (Aug 28, 2015)

Ttoetl-hr: I have had Thursdays unavailable since I started a year ago. It's frankly none of your business WHY I have Thursdays unavailable. So don't give me any shit about "making a mistake" and scheduling for a Thursday when if you look at the past 52 schedules Thursdays have a big fat UNAVAILABLE on them.


----------



## Kaitii (Aug 29, 2015)

TToTM- You've been here for a week, and even though I've only been here for two months, I don't need your "tips" on how to get red cards because you happened to get three in one day that you somehow assumed I knew you had gotten when I wasn't even working that day. Also, we're not a "dream team" because we have the same name AND I would appreciate it if you didn't interrupt me whenever I try and pitch red cards, I'm perfectly capable of explaining the benefits myself. Also it's rude to do that when you're ringing up guests, way to ignore them.


----------



## sher (Aug 30, 2015)

To that new etl, we've all heard your voice on the walkie ALL DAY but where the fuck are you hiding at!?!? I wouldn't say the rest of the leadership team in my store is super hands on or anything, but I don't think there's ever been a time where I heard one of them multiple times in a shift and not a single person on the floor had seen them.


----------



## Ladylaura (Aug 30, 2015)

To That gstl who is new and doesnt know  what shes doing  but acts like she does  .


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 30, 2015)

TTOTM: Stop being lazy and stop ordering me to do simple tasks for you. I don't mind doing favors for team members, but every single time I work the same day as you you push simple tasks on to me. Like yesterday when you asked me to put something on an endcap that wasn't even 20 ailses away, or when you asked me to bring your mydevice to TSC, or all the times you ask me to bring carts to guest services. You're not my team leader, so stop it.


----------



## Mysterious (Aug 30, 2015)

TTOETL/LoD

Yeah, sorry that you barely have a team to work out the pulls last couple of days. Who's fault is that? I do ask respectfully that you don't make it a habit of asking myself or my team  to stop what they're supposed to be doing to give you a hand. Nowadays, I normally see your one TL (and maybe a TM, if they're lucky) busting their chops getting their workload done in a timely manner. You might want to consider getting more hands-on if you want that line cleared, especially if lack of vehicles become a problem.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 30, 2015)

TTOETL: you are clueless. You asked me TWICE if you could help me find something & I told you TWICE I was good and USED YOUR NAME & you STILL didn't realize I'm a TM!!!


----------



## CashierTM (Aug 30, 2015)

TTOSFTM: You are awesome because you come up everytime we need help on the lanes without complaining. You turn your light on and turn it off only when the you don't have anyone else in line in your lane. Thank you for realizing that being on the front end is stressful for us Cashiers who have 5 people lined up for our lane at a time. <3


----------



## LadyCynide (Aug 31, 2015)

TTOETL: I understand you were having a bad day, but when you come up to someone working guest services who has a line of over 40 people (and 8 at the broken photo kiosk that only that GS person can fix), it's in your best interest to keep your mouth shut and not bitch about unsorted reshop. 

TTOEntireTeam: We made it through the weekend, guys. And today was super rough, as well, but we did so well. As a team, in general, we have been coming together so much better than in the past, and I'm super proud of us...and super done with our non-existant leadership.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 31, 2015)

Ttogstl: after I tell you I've been on backup for an hour don't make a smart reply without a "sorry" first. Taking your lunch isn't an excuse either. I was there before you went, I was still there when you got back. Maybe you can ask if I've had the chance to leave the front. No favors from this minion this week buddy.

Ttotl: enjoy the promotion while it lasts asshat. Spot is coming for your ass...


----------



## EmptyCart (Sep 1, 2015)

TTOTM: Thank you for responding so quickly last night during a crazy rush. Down 2 cashiers (one call out and one on break) and we had a line 3 times longer than I've ever seen it before in my life. GSTL was stuck at the service desk with an issue so I used the additional help button, which people usually ignore in my store. You responded within a minute and grabbed your walkie and called "every single backup cashier in the store available up front asap this line is very VERY long" and within 2 minutes we had 6 backups, and got everyone out in a relatively timely manner.


----------



## jadzia (Sep 1, 2015)

TTOSrTL: Thank you for buying me Starbucks as recognition. I've really been breaking my back at work lately to try and help out the team, and it's really nice to be reminded that it isn't for nothing, even if it sometimes feels like it is. You've been so great lately with making sure everyone on the team is being set up for success whenever you are LOD. So glad you got promoted. Our leadership team is really hit and miss but you are definitely a hit.


----------



## sher (Sep 1, 2015)

To that stl: at every single huddle you imply that the people you guys replaced  (he and all etls are new from when I started) were trash. You're wrong, though. I had some complaints, but you are not an improvement. Our survey scores may have been bad when you came in, but the difference is not you. We've had long periods of greatness before you.

And every time you say "those of you who've been here for a long time know what the store looked like before..." we're confused and offended. We had some bad times before you, we've had bad times with you. Just because it was bad the day you started doesn't mean it was always shit. We'd lost 3 etls (two from AE, one just fed up) and an stl (pre-emptive resignation I think) in the span of a few weeks. Our hours had recently been cut. The vibe hour bullshit had recently started (so glad it's over), the 4x4 was new. We were still adjusting to all of it.

Ugh. He's been pissing me off with his bullshit huddle speeches about how he saved us from red scores or whatever.


----------



## calimero (Sep 2, 2015)

To that Other tm : stop stealing the food from the breakroom fridge ! 
If you are starving , get a second  job , or at least when tl ask you to stay longer , stay !


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Sep 2, 2015)

To Those 5 Teams leads who gave me a TL handbook, without me asking on talent day, when my CTL never even made me aware of its existence.

Thanks, I know you would rather work with me


----------



## SoftlinesSlave (Sep 2, 2015)

TTOTM: Whenever you decide to come to work, you complain the whole time about how much you hate being there. This is during the rare occasion that you do come to work. Please just do us all a favor and quit so they can schedule the people who will actually show up and work instead of complaining about being there and hiding in the fitting room to text and play candy crush.


----------



## Kroneru (Sep 2, 2015)

To *all* Team Members who hide in the backroom restroom to text your nothings that no one will ever care about, when I need to use it, I hope your phone bricks 13 days after your warranty expires.


----------



## PullMonkey (Sep 2, 2015)

TTOSrTL: I'm so glad you're our Flow TL. You push us to work as hard and fast as we can, but you recognize the effort we put in. I actually _want_ to put in the extra effort to get things done, because I know the effort is actually appreciated, and we're not just viewed as cogs in the machine.

And those times when we're not quite getting things done on time? You're right there on the floor with us trying your best to fill the gaps.

Oh, and of course, congrats on getting the SrTL promotion. You deserved it! (The good parts, not the stress)


----------



## LadyCynide (Sep 2, 2015)

sher said:


> To that stl: at every single huddle you imply that the people you guys replaced  (he and all etls are new from when I started) were trash. You're wrong, though. I had some complaints, but you are not an improvement. Our survey scores may have been bad when you came in, but the difference is not you. We've had long periods of greatness before you.
> 
> Ugh. He's been pissing me off with his bullshit huddle speeches about how he saved us from red scores or whatever.




TTOSTL/Leadership Team: I wasn't here back then, but I know many people who were, and the crap you let certain teams get away with is astounding compared to then. Friends that used to work there said that cosmetics brand team members never had to deal with pushing the same merch day in and out because the backroom team was held accountable for backstock. But not with you.

Our scores are better? It's because we work our asses off while you wander around and skip out of your LOD shift early to go get drunk with your girlfriend. Didn't know I knew about that? Next time don't have conversations about which beer she should pick up while you're standing right on the other side of the aisle from me.

....dick.


----------



## signingminion (Sep 2, 2015)

Ttotm: here comes the bus. You'd better get out if the way. And be glad you backed down. You would have likely been terminated had you taken that product to buy and I reported it. You're still gonna get coached most likely..


----------



## redcharmander10 (Sep 2, 2015)

To the GSA who sent the LOD to check on me during break to see how long I had been on break,

....

why


----------



## OffYaPhone (Sep 3, 2015)

To those team members: for the love of all things holy, DO NOT SCAN ONE ITEM AND THEN ADJUST THE QUANTITY when the items are NOT the same! Then people come to return the item you didn't scan and they don't have the receipt and, welp, we can find it using their CC because you were too fucking lazy to scan each separately. It causes a huge inconvenience to the guest and the GSTM!! Sheesh.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 3, 2015)

To that one TM: Thanks for being my "get out of helping the backroom yet-a-fucking-gain" free card because you needed training (and not on how to backstock last week's trucks).

To another TM: Sorry for snapping at you like the wire on that hellish bale I had to make.

To last night's closing LOD: Thanks for the overfull baler you left us. Again.


----------



## GoWitDaFlow (Sep 4, 2015)

TTO(ex)TM: Thanks for quitting the day before Force Friday, leaving our already shorthanded flow team a man down and causing us to stay almost 8 hours for a 2000 piece truck. I can't wait till you go to get a new job somewhere and find out how hard it is with a "no rehire" status on your very VERY short resume. Dumbass.


----------



## SrslySpot (Sep 4, 2015)

Great user name, GoWitDaFlow! Welcome.


----------



## GoWitDaFlow (Sep 4, 2015)

SrslySpot said:


> Great user name, GoWitDaFlow! Welcome.



Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## PullMonkey (Sep 4, 2015)

To every bloody TM who drops off their backstock unsorted into a tub when we already have a shit-ton back here, fuck you.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 4, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> To every bloody TM who drops off their backstock unsorted into a tub when we already have a shit-ton back here, fuck you.



I'll say in the opposite. To every BR TM who loads up a pull cart/tub like a gumball machine, GTFO


----------



## Mister Bulky (Sep 4, 2015)

TTOTM... If you see a thermos of coffee on a table next to someone's bag in the breakroom, with the strap of the bag wrapped around the thermos handle, what in the hell would possess you to take the cup from the top of the thermos, make your own coffee drink (with some sort of powder or creamer), drink it, and replace the cup on top of the thermos without washing it?

Backstory...we're an overnight store and this was between my lunch and going home...and in 17 years no one has ever touched my stuff. Everyone usually leaves things on the breakroom tables between breaks and before dayside comes in. I will now grab one of the larger lockers and lock up my shit. My bad for not doing that I guess up to this point, but still...

I hope I have some nasty germ and whatever residue I had on the cup from my own consumption will  give you the runs for a week... you gross bastard.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 4, 2015)

TTOLOD: Do you not realize that the Flow TL is kinda busy throwing the truck at 6:30am? I don't know why you sounded so annoyed and surprised when you were told why he couldn't chat with you on the walkie.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 4, 2015)

Mister Bulky said:


> TTOTM... If you see a thermos of coffee on a table next to someone's bag in the breakroom, with the strap of the bag wrapped around the thermos handle, what in the hell would possess you to take the cup from the top of the thermos, make your own coffee drink (with some sort of powder or creamer), drink it, and replace the cup on top of the thermos without washing it?
> 
> Backstory...we're an overnight store and this was between my lunch and going home...and in 17 years no one has ever touched my stuff. Everyone usually leaves things on the breakroom tables between breaks and before dayside comes in. I will now grab one of the larger lockers and lock up my shit. My bad for not doing that I guess up to this point, but still...
> 
> I hope I have some nasty germ and whatever residue I had on the cup from my own consumption will  give you the runs for a week... you gross bastard.


The same thing that would possess someone to take leftovers out of a bag WITH the restaurant's name on it, eat part of them, then put the container back IN the bag IN the fridge with about 3 bites left. People are pigs!


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 5, 2015)

To the entire team: After a busy Friday night, the zone looks amazing throughout the store. Thanks to everyone who contributed to making the store look like brand new. A couple weeks ago, the store was a mess and I thought it would be a while until we recovered. But I'm proud of the progress we've made since then.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 5, 2015)

Mister Bulky said:


> TTOTM... If you see a thermos of coffee on a table next to someone's bag in the breakroom, with the strap of the bag wrapped around the thermos handle, what in the hell would possess you to take the cup from the top of the thermos, make your own coffee drink (with some sort of powder or creamer), drink it, and replace the cup on top of the thermos without washing it?
> 
> Backstory...we're an overnight store and this was between my lunch and going home...and in 17 years no one has ever touched my stuff. Everyone usually leaves things on the breakroom tables between breaks and before dayside comes in. I will now grab one of the larger lockers and lock up my shit. My bad for not doing that I guess up to this point, but still...
> 
> I hope I have some nasty germ and whatever residue I had on the cup from my own consumption will  give you the runs for a week... you gross bastard.


Need to make a cat food sandwich.


----------



## sher (Sep 5, 2015)

To that one etl, all the yellow and red surveys say or store is a fucking mess. Of course we took reshop to the back when we had 7 overflowing (sorted) carts sitting on the floor. It looks dumb and no one can navigate it. If we had people to push the stuff we took to he back, they would be pushing it. Obviously.


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 6, 2015)

TToTM

We were hired on the same day 2 months ago and I heard you're now a GSA. Just wanna say congrats! I know GSA is a super stressful position, but you're one hella good worker so I know you'll do great c: 

P.S I beg you though, if nothing else, please be speedy at bringing change when I let you know I need it


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 7, 2015)

TTO(former)ETL-GE: WTF are you doing here? I was so excited when you moved to the other store at the overnight ETL-LOG, so why are you in the damned store now???
Be Gone, Satan!


----------



## asidius (Sep 7, 2015)

TTo PMT: Fuck you for taking a picture of us talking 2 minutes before the CAFs dropped and sharing it with leadership.  Do you know how many times I've seen you chatting it up with our receiver?  8 times of 10 I see you, it's talking to receiving about random things, and nothing work related.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 7, 2015)

asidius said:


> TTo PMT: Fuck you for taking a picture of us talking 2 minutes before the CAFs dropped and sharing it with leadership.  Do you know how many times I've seen you chatting it up with our receiver?  8 times of 10 I see you, it's talking to receiving about random things, and nothing work related.


Time to return the favor...


----------



## DoWork (Sep 7, 2015)

I've seen some douchebag things, but that's way up there on the ladder of douchebaggery.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 7, 2015)

TTOTM who just quit...

OUTSTANDING! You were dirty and rude, glad to see you go.


----------



## LadyCynide (Sep 8, 2015)

TTOETL: I know you're new and are only going to be here until the other APETL is done with pregnancy and maternity leave, and you're still trying to make a place and name for yourself at our store, but when you come up to me with the STL who introduces us, you can't just wink at me and say, Ï look forward to working with you," with a little head nod. I'm a very flirty human being, and you do not understand exactly what you're getting yourself into.

P.S. You're cute and I'm already excited for you to leave our store so you can be a viable option.

TTOSTL: I'm so so so so so sorry that you had to witness the obnoxious flirting that went on. But, well, you should know by now that you shouldn't introduce me to cute boys. Sorry, not sorry?


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 8, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> P.S. You're cute and I'm already excited for you to leave our store so you can be a viable option.


You made me choke on my Jamba Juice. Totally not the reaction I was expecting.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 8, 2015)

*me dabbing the beer off my keyboard


----------



## signingminion (Sep 8, 2015)

Glad I wasn't drinking. Lol.


----------



## LadyCynide (Sep 9, 2015)

TTOGroupofVisitingETLs: FUCK YOU. I'm not the biggest fan of my boss, or a few specific team members, but you don't get to come in to our store and talk smack about us. I understand we have a huuuuuuuuuge visit (meh) tomorrow, and you are all here helping us get caught up on plano type things, but don't you DARE act like you are better than us. You left your garbage all over cosmetics and blocked my aisles, and when the new ETL (McHottie freckle-face love of my life ETL) came over to help me and said he'd do whatever I needed him to (swoon), you called him my ¨little bitch¨ and snickered amongst yourselves. Then you mocked TMs who asked over the walkie where things were, said my STL was garbage, and kept stealing my equipment from my cart because, after all, you were just ¨doing my job for me,¨ as you said. GTFO. Iwas literally in tears of frustration because I couldn't hit you, and the cherry on top was that one of the group that was talking shit just finished working at our store temporarily. 

You don't know us. You don't know what we do on a daily basis. You aren't here on the rough days, and you're making a mess of our slow day.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 9, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> TTOGroupofVisitingETLs: FUCK YOU. I'm not the biggest fan of my boss, or a few specific team members, but you don't get to come in to our store and talk smack about us. I understand we have a huuuuuuuuuge visit (meh) tomorrow, and you are all here helping us get caught up on plano type things, but don't you DARE act like you are better than us. You left your garbage all over cosmetics and blocked my aisles, and when the new ETL (McHottie freckle-face love of my life ETL) came over to help me and said he'd do whatever I needed him to (swoon), you called him my ¨little bitch¨ and snickered amongst yourselves. Then you mocked TMs who asked over the walkie where things were, said my STL was garbage, and kept stealing my equipment from my cart because, after all, you were just ¨doing my job for me,¨ as you said. GTFO. Iwas literally in tears of frustration because I couldn't hit you, and the cherry on top was that one of the group that was talking shit just finished working at our store temporarily.
> 
> You don't know us. You don't know what we do on a daily basis. You aren't here on the rough days, and you're making a mess of our slow day.


I gots degreaser & they tell me there's still room in the walk-in for bodi- er....um....stuff.
After all, who would miss an ETL?


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 9, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> TTOGroupofVisitingETLs: FUCK YOU. I'm not the biggest fan of my boss, or a few specific team members, but you don't get to come in to our store and talk smack about us. I understand we have a huuuuuuuuuge visit (meh) tomorrow, and you are all here helping us get caught up on plano type things, but don't you DARE act like you are better than us. You left your garbage all over cosmetics and blocked my aisles, and when the new ETL (McHottie freckle-face love of my life ETL) came over to help me and said he'd do whatever I needed him to (swoon), you called him my ¨little bitch¨ and snickered amongst yourselves. Then you mocked TMs who asked over the walkie where things were, said my STL was garbage, and kept stealing my equipment from my cart because, after all, you were just ¨doing my job for me,¨ as you said. GTFO. Iwas literally in tears of frustration because I couldn't hit you, and the cherry on top was that one of the group that was talking shit just finished working at our store temporarily.
> 
> You don't know us. You don't know what we do on a daily basis. You aren't here on the rough days, and you're making a mess of our slow day.


Seems like they always send the dickbags to help with the group+ visits. They have 0 respect for the team they're supposed to be helping. We got blitzed last week and we're missing like 8 mydevices since they just left them on shelves or carts when they went to lunch or needed an extra hand for their circlejerking.


----------



## LadyCynide (Sep 9, 2015)

LogisticsFox said:


> Seems like they always send the dickbags to help with the group+ visits. They have 0 respect for the team they're supposed to be helping. We got blitzed last week and we're missing like 8 mydevices since they just left them on shelves or carts when they went to lunch or needed an extra hand for their circlejerking.




We had pizza delivered today, and they ate at least half of it. Uh, I'm sorry, what? Go take your executive salary and buy your own food...


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 10, 2015)

TTOTM: I've said this before, but once again: If a guest asks you on the phone if we have something in stock, walk your lazy ass to the home location and check to see if we have it on the shelf. If we already have Halloween stuff out, odds are we won't have that locker chandelier that we only sold during back to school. Guests go out of their way to pick something up and pay for parking, and I've given so many apology coupons for this reason.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 10, 2015)

To that one backroom TM: You're getting no sympathy from me about coolers being crowded and hard to pull CAFs in on a truck day (what did you expect?) when all week long instocks has had to abandon their job to help bail out the leaky rowboat that is backroom. Boo. Hoo.

To that one TPS: The look on your face when I told you instocks hasn't done any research all week while you guys are trying to fix shortage? It'd be funny if it wasn't so sad.


----------



## Redzee (Sep 10, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Need to make a cat food sandwich.


Did this in high school. One problem. Scrounging parent found it at 2am post bender. Didn't notice a thing.  I thought disgression was the better part of valor.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 10, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> To that one TPS: The look on your face when I told you instocks hasn't done any research all week while you guys are trying to fix shortage? It'd be funny if it wasn't so sad.


I imagine it was something along the lines of "Oh fuck, just kill me now."


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 10, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> I imagine it was something along the lines of "Oh fuck, just kill me now."


That sounds about right. Did I mention inventory's coming up around the end of the month?


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 10, 2015)

<. <
>.>
I think we may be at the same store.
Though I didn't ask someone about instocks.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 10, 2015)

Redzee said:


> Did this in high school. One problem. Scrounging parent found it at 2am post bender. Didn't notice a thing.  I thought disgression was the better part of valor.


Yeh, if you use tuna flavor it's almost impossible to tell....


----------



## Redzee (Sep 10, 2015)

That was in the old days. Now Fancy Feast? It might just pass for...


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 10, 2015)

...liver pate.
Seriously, animals eat better here than many kids.
Looking at the pet outfits, they also dress better too.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 11, 2015)

To whoever keeps writing shifts into my schedule that are outside my availability: Please stop. It's really not funny and the HR TMs are sick of having to fix my schedule because of your fuckwittery.



LadyCynide said:


> We had pizza delivered today, and they ate at least half of it. Uh, I'm sorry, what? Go take your executive salary and buy your own food...



Didn't you know the pizza was actually ordered for them?


----------



## lovecats (Sep 11, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Yeh, if you use tuna flavor it's almost impossible to tell....


I won't ask how you knew that .


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 11, 2015)

Husband's coworker set the trap at work after his lunch kept getting stolen.


----------



## Onizuka (Sep 11, 2015)

To the person who writes my schedule (I'm not sure who does the schedule... HR?)
Thanks for scheduling me until midnight tomorrow, then having me open guest service on Sunday. If I'm late in the morning it's your fault.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 11, 2015)

Ooh, I smell a clopen....


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 11, 2015)

Onizuka said:


> To the person who writes my schedule (I'm not sure who does the schedule... HR?)
> Thanks for scheduling me until midnight tomorrow, then having me open guest service on Sunday. If I'm late in the morning it's your fault.




Shhh, don't tell anyone but you are being initiated into the Spot Retail Appreciates Personnel  Perpetually Enduring Disappointment (T.R.A.P.P.E.D.).


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 11, 2015)

Is that related to the *S*pecial *H*igh-*I*ntensity *T*raining program?


----------



## Redzee (Sep 12, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Is that related to the *S*pecial *H*igh-*I*ntensity *T*raining program?


I got


redeye58 said:


> Is that related to the *S*pecial *H*igh-*I*ntensity *T*raining program?


I gotta use this on that one Noob....
Sorry LMAO


----------



## Redzee (Sep 12, 2015)

Maybe there's a special badge (now my husband has started)


----------



## oath2order (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi backroom. You wanna bitch about how I didnt push all on autofill? Fine. Im not pushing them at all then. I have my own morning tasks to do you lazy fucks


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 14, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Hi backroom. You wanna bitch about how I didnt push all on autofill? Fine. Im not pushing them at all then. I have my own morning tasks to do you lazy fucks


How are they lazy for asking you to push properly?


----------



## DoWork (Sep 14, 2015)

To the guy who doesn't wash his hands after using the restroom: I hope you get pink eye.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Sep 14, 2015)

TTOBRTM: Why is it that literally every single time I am even remotely near you, you feel the need to make some sort of rude remark? What the hell have I ever done to piss you off that every time you see me, you give me an attitude and dirty looks? What is your problem? We've never even worked together before!


----------



## dondon4720 (Sep 14, 2015)

TTO GSA ETL: I really don't appreciate you making me cover CA lunches to get more carts from the lot or the side of the building (no orange vest mind you). I am not trained the mastery that is pushing a crap ton of carts without getting hit or hitting cars, guests or other team members and I would like to keep it that way. Also your grumpiness and attitude need to go, ever since you came back from leave you have made life a living hell for me and some others. I am not afraid of you anymore, don't make me bring back my voodo dolls. If you keep up this wicked witch attitude I can guarantee a house will fall on you.

Rant over


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 14, 2015)

dondon4720 said:


> TTO GSA ETL: I really don't appreciate you making me cover CA lunches to get more carts from the lot or the side of the building (no orange vest mind you). I am not trained the mastery that is pushing a crap ton of carts without getting hit or hitting cars, guests or other team members and I would like to keep it that way. Also your grumpiness and attitude need to go, ever since you came back from leave you have made life a living hell for me and some others. I am not afraid of you anymore, don't make me bring back my voodo dolls. If you keep up this wicked witch attitude I can guarantee a house will fall on you.
> 
> Rant over


Grab a vest & 5 carts per grab. Then you say I did it.


----------



## PullMonkey (Sep 14, 2015)

To our wonderful BRSrTL:

Like, seriously dude, I hope you never leave. You never fail to actually make me feel appreciated when I go the extra mile to make sure things are done. You make me feel like a valued member of the team, not just another body.
Also, thanks for the energy drink.


----------



## thecabbage (Sep 15, 2015)

TTOTM: 
You know damn well you wouldn't be employed if you didn't get 25+redcards per week (A majority of which the guest has no idea what they're signing up for). You're extremely rude to some guests, you refuse to work anywhere but an express lane, and you turn off your light with no warning during a big rush to collect hangers and reshop when it's completely unnecessary.


----------



## NPC (Sep 15, 2015)

TO THOSE SEVERAL CASHIERS!!!

KEEP THE MONEY ORGANIZED! Oh god, nothing bothers me more than hopping onto the register, and all the money is askew. The bills are messily crumpled and stuffed under the clips. Sometimes the bills are folded in half or just not flattened or straightened out at all. Sometimes the coins will be in their paper wraps, and broken in half, but still in the paper. Like the cashier only opened up the extra change to take out what they needed, they couldn't dump it out and toss the paper. Or they have stray pennies or coins on the keyboard or just loose in the drawer. I hate it. Why? How? Why do this? The drawer NEVER looks like that when I work. I straighten the money as I count it. And I take ONE SECOND to put the money away nicely. I request change as needed, and I make sure the coins are well filled. Even if I don't need it right away, I'll transfer the new coins from their paper rolls into the appropriate containers.

I especially hate this when it's busy. As soon as it slows down, I take a minute to fix all the money. It makes me paranoid something will fall out and I won't notice. It just looks bad, and it slows me down as a cashier. I don't understand how some people function with such awful organization skills. How do they live their lives? It must be constant chaos. I don't understand.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 15, 2015)

TTOTM: if you expect us to "follow the rules," maybe you should "lead by example." Just a thought....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 15, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> TO THOSE SEVERAL CASHIERS!!!
> 
> KEEP THE MONEY ORGANIZED! Oh god, nothing bothers me more than hopping onto the register, and all the money is askew. The bills are messily crumpled and stuffed under the clips. Sometimes the bills are folded in half or just not flattened or straightened out at all. Sometimes the coins will be in their paper wraps, and broken in half, but still in the paper. Like the cashier only opened up the extra change to take out what they needed, they couldn't dump it out and toss the paper. Or they have stray pennies or coins on the keyboard or just loose in the drawer. I hate it. Why? How? Why do this? The drawer NEVER looks like that when I work. I straighten the money as I count it. And I take ONE SECOND to put the money away nicely. I request change as needed, and I make sure the coins are well filled. Even if I don't need it right away, I'll transfer the new coins from their paper rolls into the appropriate containers.
> 
> I especially hate this when it's busy. As soon as it slows down, I take a minute to fix all the money. It makes me paranoid something will fall out and I won't notice. It just looks bad, and it slows me down as a cashier. I don't understand how some people function with such awful organization skills. How do they live their lives? It must be constant chaos. I don't understand.


YES!!!! And take the damn wrappers off the ones!!! Nothing more irritating than trying to get change for a guest and having to pull them out of the wrapper!!!


----------



## LilMissVO (Sep 15, 2015)

TTOETL, I freaking love the fact that you have my back when I try to keep people from doing fraudulant returns. Closing with you is always awesome, you are always nice and are about as close to being my friend as our positions will professionally allow. 

Keep being awesome, cause you are.

TTOTM That I Keep Mentioning, 

I love how you were bitching about how I "am so mean to you" just because I have asked you to leave me alone and not talk to me. You didnt realize you were bitching to one of my best friends in the store, who also happens to find you to be an annoying whiner. If I really wanted to be mean to you, I have yet to say what I *really* think about you. 

Piss off.


----------



## PassinTime (Sep 15, 2015)

thecabbage said:


> TTOTM:
> You know damn well you wouldn't be employed if you didn't get 25+redcards per week (A majority of which the guest has no idea what they're signing up for). You're extremely rude to some guests, you refuse to work anywhere but an express lane, and you turn off your light with no warning during a big rush to collect hangers and reshop when it's completely unnecessary.



OMG!  This TM works at my store.   Even turns off his light and walks over to the recycling bins to toss out paper when he has a freakin' trash bin under his register.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 15, 2015)

thecabbage said:


> TTOTM:
> You know damn well you wouldn't be employed if you didn't get 25+redcards per week* (A majority of which the guest has no idea what they're signing up for). *You're extremely rude to some guests, you refuse to work anywhere but an express lane, and you turn off your light with no warning during a big rush to collect hangers and reshop when it's completely unnecessary.



This is an unbelievably shitty thing to do and probably unethical too.


----------



## thecabbage (Sep 15, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> This is an unbelievably shitty thing to do and probably unethical too.



Indeed, but our leadership turns a blind eye as long as he keeps getting that many redcard applications. He takes the card reader away from the guest and only allows them to put in the personal info. Not only is extremely unethical to the guest but it also makes the rest of us who try to get legit redcards look bad.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 15, 2015)

thecabbage said:


> Indeed, but our leadership turns a blind eye as long as he keeps getting that many redcard applications. He takes the card reader away from the guest and only allows them to put in the personal info. Not only is extremely unethical to the guest but it also makes the rest of us who try to get legit redcards look bad.


Hotline that shit if none of the leadership is either listening to complaints about this or doing anything about it.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 16, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> Hotline that shit if none of the leadership is either listening to complaints about this or doing anything about it.



Tell AP too. You never know what else said TM may be getting away with.


----------



## fredonica (Sep 16, 2015)

TTOTM: Do not touch my fucking purse ever again. If you have the LOD break into my locker on accident, you need to call me into TSC immediately. No one touches my purse except me.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 16, 2015)

Okay I need to vent about this backroom guy. He wants to be PA but apparently leadership wants to keep in the backroom because he's good at it. And I don't know what his deal is, if he's homophobic, or just jealous that I got the job and they won't let him have it, but he's so fucking rude to me and has this annoying habit of trying to tell me "fill the bakery table" "did you fill milk" like bitch you are not my team lead. Stop.


Also, yes, it's fucking backstock. Yes I flexed it out. Yes, I know the string cheese can _technically_ fit more on the peg hook, but because of temperature issues, I will not push that much out. That item expires in 7 days and we never sell it. No, I'm not pushing 18 to the floor just to QMOS all 18 of it next week because it doesn't sell. I will push 2. So we can replenish it.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Sep 16, 2015)

To that one GSTL who was one of the main reasons I actively looked for a new job, so glad to hear that so many of the other tl's and etls have finally gotten your number. 

And thank you, thank you, thank you. If not for the fact that just knowing we would be working on the same days, I never would have gotten off my ass and found a new job. You were a blessing in disguise. 

But I still can't stomach the sight of you.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 16, 2015)

Good to see you, Pink!
New job going OK?


----------



## LadyCynide (Sep 16, 2015)

TTOTM: I don't know who you are. But I know you're lurking on this site. 3 different people have come to me joking about stuff that was posted on here (luckily they had no idea about the site, they just knew the jokes and gossip) by me and one other TM that works out our store that posts here, saying that they heard about it/don't remember who told them. DO NOT. I repeat, DO NOT, let my name slip from your lips ever again or I will find you and ki-talk to you. And if you mention the other TMs name, the same threat stands. Neither of us has said anything bad about anyone specifically, nor have we done anything to wrong you. 

P.S. Let me find out who you are, and it won't matter if you speak our names. I'll beat your ass just because. Keep your mouth shut.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 16, 2015)

The SBTL tells me there's room in the walk-in & I still have degreaser.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 16, 2015)

DoWork said:


> To the guy who doesn't wash his hands after using the restroom: I hope you get pink eye.


Forget pinkeye. 
How about hepatitis?


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Sep 17, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Forget pinkeye.
> How about hepatitis?


Or e coli?


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 17, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> The SBTL tells me there's room in the walk-in & I still have degreaser.


Damn, you must have a huge walk-in and buy degreaser from wholesale.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 17, 2015)

We 'FIFO' a lot.....
*looks around furtively


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 17, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> Damn, you must have a huge walk-in and buy degreaser from wholesale.


There was delayed order of degreaser, that came with another order of degreaser at the same time.


----------



## desertcoyote (Sep 17, 2015)

TTOTM:  I'm sorry I left that guest with the HBA stuff and a gift receipt with you at the service desk.  I knew she was going to be a pain but I was minutes from my fifth hour!


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 17, 2015)

To whoever fucked up the schedule this week: I just can't.

To that one new TM: I hope you weren't traumatized by how rough things were during your training. I wish I could say it gets better, but who am I kidding? It'll be Q4 before long.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 17, 2015)

To the genius who decided our annual inventory should be right after BTS goes salvage, kindly fornicate with thyself.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Sep 18, 2015)

desertcoyote said:


> TTOTM:  I'm sorry I left that guest with the HBA stuff and a gift receipt with you at the service desk.  I knew she was going to be a pain but I was minutes from my fifth hour!


When guests try to return HBA items with a gift receipt, we decline and tell them we need a copy of the original receipt. They get mad but i dont give a damn.


----------



## EmptyCart (Sep 18, 2015)

TTOETL-GE: (more of a rant than a note, apologies) My classes have started again and I fixed my availability properly, thanks for that. However I have more classwork than anticipated so I put my request in a second time but with a lower hours-per-week and an extra day off, and told you to look at it before you left (monday night). You left without doing so and had tuesday off, and the system auto-denied the request. I confronted you about it on Wednesday and you said no one looked it and that was why, and to put it back and and he'd look before leaving on Wednesday. I did so, but no longer could have the start date for the week of the 27th, as the schedule is being made. You then AGAIN didn't look at it Wednesday night, and I'm now stuck with 38 hours of cashiering that week, and quite frankly even my GSTL understands it's not my fault if I have to call out there. Look at the requests and be responsible for what you need to do, and don't just brush it off as me not putting the request in early enough...


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 18, 2015)

To whomever designed the packages for Up&Up school supplies:

FUCK YOU!

Why did you find it necessary to use almost identical looking packaging for similar items but with different DPCIs? I lost count of how many times I had filled up a waco with an item I was backstocking, only to realize it was actually 2+ different items. That's what I get for assuming if it's rubber banded together, someone else surely already made sure it was all the same item... (thanks POG team).


Also, to whichever person or computer at the DC decided how much school supplies to send us for BTS:

We have enough of some items to easily last us through next August. What the hell are we supposed to do with 600 bottles of Elmers glue anyways?


----------



## Bosch (Sep 18, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> To whomever designed the packages for Up&Up school supplies:
> 
> FUCK YOU!
> 
> ...



Bitch at the idiot who opened cases cause you might have been able to sweep it back. I am not sure if that can be swept like filler paper and cases of notebooks. But it wouldn't hurt to look at what you can sweep.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 18, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> We have enough of some items to easily last us through next August. What the hell are we supposed to do with 600 bottles of Elmers glue anyways?


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 18, 2015)

Bosch said:


> Bitch at the idiot who opened cases cause you might have been able to sweep it back. I am not sure if that can be swept like filler paper and cases of notebooks. But it wouldn't hurt to look at what you can sweep.


I know nothing about sweeping product back but I'll ask our receiver. We still have OFCE backstock in the toy aisles that needs to be moved over, and there is no way that plus everything else leftover from POG will fit in the space available.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 18, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> I know nothing about sweeping product back but I'll ask our receiver. We still have OFCE backstock in the toy aisles that needs to be moved over, and there is no way that plus everything else leftover from POG will fit in the space available.



Glad to at least give you an idea to try and deal with it. And I'm not sure you can sweep that but it would not hurt to ask.


----------



## lrou98 (Sep 18, 2015)

EmptyCart said:


> TTOETL-GE: (more of a rant than a note, apologies) My classes have started again and I fixed my availability properly, thanks for that. However I have more classwork than anticipated so I put my request in a second time but with a lower hours-per-week and an extra day off, and told you to look at it before you left (monday night). You left without doing so and had tuesday off, and the system auto-denied the request. I confronted you about it on Wednesday and you said no one looked it and that was why, and to put it back and and he'd look before leaving on Wednesday. I did so, but no longer could have the start date for the week of the 27th, as the schedule is being made. You then AGAIN didn't look at it Wednesday night, and I'm now stuck with 38 hours of cashiering that week, and quite frankly even my GSTL understands it's not my fault if I have to call out there. Look at the requests and be responsible for what you need to do, and don't just brush it off as me not putting the request in early enough...


That has to be frustrating! I work with someone like that too who keeps on scheduling me for more than my max hours.  That's not fair if you have to call out and that goes against you...sounds like an etl I work with.  I'm sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 19, 2015)

To that one TM: you will NEVER make TL. You are obnoxious and not perfect. Stop talking to me like I'm a moron when I'm simply doing my job. You are not my boss. You're just lucky all our ETLs love you(for some odd reason) or you'd have been out the door a long time ago.


----------



## PullMonkey (Sep 19, 2015)

Along that same train of thought...

TTOTM: I know you want to be a TL, but I seriously don't think you're TL material. Also, you're not, so quit acting like you are.
The shit you do that pisses me off, oh let me list it all off.

1. You said, and I quote "I love working with X, I tell him to do something and he does it!". Yeah, great, except A), you're both TMs, and B) technically he got to tell YOU what to do. He was opening backroom, you were just _assisting_.
2. When we're working Flow, you seem to do fucking everything possible to escape work. When you're done with an aisle, jump to the next open one, don't fucking stop to help other people. One TM to an aisle, no bloody exceptions (except the exceptions). Oh, and when you're not doing that, you waste time and stop to start breaking down the few boxes I have laying around me that I haven't wasted time picking up yet. 
3. When we _finally_ get done pushing out baby pallets and start on floor freight, that is NOT A GOOD FUCKING TIME TO TAKE BACKSTOCK TO THE BACK. FUCKING SIT YOUR ASS DOWN AND PUSH SOME SHIT.

There's probably more, but now I'm all pissed off.

You're a cool guy, but fuck, do some fucking work. PLEASE.


----------



## NPC (Sep 20, 2015)

To the GS Opener...

I feel bad. On Saturday nights, it's the GS closer's responsibility to hang up the new ad for the week in the entrance of the store. I completely ran out of time tonight to do it, which means the morning person will have to do it. Sorry, morning person! Saturday nights are crazy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

To the ice scream vendor guy, you're annoying as fuck.  Why can't your sorry ass get to the store at like 9am or 10am so I don't have to deal with your bullshit?  Blocking the freezer door with your ice scream?  How old are you? 

To the new weekend backroom bubba, you have to speed the fuck up.  I was carrying you on my back today.  You are pulling the hardlines side which means you get the easier side.  Go faster and please follow a straight line.  That means that you start in electronics, pull softlines, then hardlines, and then to receiving.  It also means that if you come to the grocery side of the stockroom that everything on the hardlines side and receiving needs to be pulled.  When I pull CAF batches on the grocery side, I make sure that everything has been pulled on the grocery side when I take the tub to the line.  
And when I tell you to not worry about POGs and EXFs, please listen.  The line was fucking full and there weren't any tubs and maybe a couple of flats.  Why are you pulling shit at 6pm that no one is going to work?  Just a waste of time.  You could have been backstocking and cleaning up.  

To the meat team member that backstock several boxes of case stock that did not have barcodes on the boxes, please learn how to print out barcode stickers.  I can't do your job for you.  I know how to do it but when I'm pulling your backstock, I can't be wasting time printing out barcode stickers.  

To the corporate assholes,  FDC is a failure and a lost cause.  Might as well just do away with frozen, meat, and dairy.  Walk into the freezer and dairy cooler at my store and tell me if you think the 6am FDC schedule is a good idea.  You guys are idiots.  I want to see you pull the freezer and dairy batches on a Sunday and see you squeeze through in order to scan the backroom locations.  Oh and have fun finding a tub too.  Good luck.


----------



## GoWitDaFlow (Sep 21, 2015)

TTOTM (or tl or whatever you're position is): You don't know me, so you don't know how well I do or don't work, I get that, but you don't know me, so don't question me halfway through my shift about how much of my job I've done. I think I'm doing pretty well and don't need you pretending you're my TL. Ok? Good.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 21, 2015)

"Ice scream vendor"....lol
SO apropos.


----------



## Loki (Sep 21, 2015)

TTOTM in market...if I ever see you pick your nose and then touch fruit again we will have problems.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## signingminion (Sep 21, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM in market...if I ever see you pick your nose and then touch fruit again we will have problems.


My second ctl got to coach my old man about this. He carries a hankie and would blow his nose then push food. Ugh.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 21, 2015)

....which is why you should ALWAYS wash produce before eating it.


----------



## Loki (Sep 21, 2015)

signingminion said:


> My second ctl got to coach my old man about this. He carries a hankie and would blow his nose then push food. Ugh.


I will probably say something to him after I get off lunch cause that is just nasty as hell.


----------



## LilMissVO (Sep 21, 2015)

TTOTM, 

You are a fucking creep. 

First of all, your stalkerish behavior towards some of the girls here is disgusting. Second, you bitch and moan so much that I'm surprised you're not really a girl to start with. But the fact that you have been reported as asking which girls are "DTF" in our store and the fact that you won't leave several of my friends alone means you're automatically on my (s)hitlist. 

I'm glad you don't like me. I'm glad you think I'm a bitch. 

Because I'm going to take care of these girls and make sure you don't hurt them. 

DTF? Bitch, I'm Down To Fuck You Up.


----------



## NPC (Sep 21, 2015)

LilMissVO said:


> TTOTM,
> 
> You are a fucking creep.
> 
> ...



Something about this really rubs me the wrong way. If he's ACTUALLY being a stalker, (I don't know how that's avoidable if you work together) and going around asking who's "DTF" then has anyone reported him yet? Or, he HAS been reported, yet not fired? Target loves firing people, I can't imagine why they would keep someone around that would be that big of a liability. Also, what if some girls really are just "DTF?" Nothing wrong with that. I wonder if this guy is only a creep because he's probably not very attractive.


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 21, 2015)

TTOGSA: It is truly unfair that you were denied the opportunity to jump up to GSTL. You work hard and your fellow TMs know that.


----------



## LilMissVO (Sep 22, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> Something about this really rubs me the wrong way. If he's ACTUALLY being a stalker, (I don't know how that's avoidable if you work together) and going around asking who's "DTF" then has anyone reported him yet? Or, he HAS been reported, yet not fired? Target loves firing people, I can't imagine why they would keep someone around that would be that big of a liability. Also, what if some girls really are just "DTF?" Nothing wrong with that. I wonder if this guy is only a creep because he's probably not very attractive.



A case has been submitted to AP and HR because the girls have been complaining about him. They're watching him and gathering a case. In the meantime, I'm reporting everything I see to our TPS. 

And most of our girls have boyfriends anyway.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 22, 2015)

TTOTM: just do your damn job. If you're asked to do something, DO IT!!! Stop avoiding certain positions and trying to do only one because you aren't all that great at the one you want to do. ESPECIALLY when I'm the one doing the one you want to do. NO! I don't "need help." If I do, I'll ASK!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

Another thing about my previous post, I also left the hanger box completely full with hangers about to fall out of the box and one of the balers was full too.  Both balers were full but I only made one bale.  The baler that I didn't change out had been full since Saturday night which means it probably wasn't change until Monday morning.  My days of making two bales in the same day are over.  One is my limit.  Besides, one of the lazy ass morning backroom team members could have made a bale but didn't want to do so.  No accountability but fuck it because I don't give a shit anymore.  I also left the broom and dust pan out in the open so someone might have jacked that.  It's usually hidden behind the hanger box because people will steal it and not return it.  Oh well.  Just sad that you have to do that.  You have to hide a broom and dust pan because people will take it and not return it.


----------



## GSAhole (Sep 22, 2015)

Now that I'm gone, I've got some shit to get off my chest.

TTOETL-LOG- You're a bitch. Plain and simple. The way you go out of your way to make other women (not men, only women...self esteem issues, maybe?) feel like shit is completely pathetic. My Tuesday mornings are filled with a lot less dread these days.

TTOETL-FOOD: I love you. You're a truly amazing boss and an amazing person. I'll actually really miss you.

TTOETL-AP: I kind of want to say fuck you and I hate you, but at the same time, I think deep down inside you're a good human being. I kind of know you are.

TTOTL: I don't know what you did to my heart. But it was weird, I don't know when or how or why it happened, I'll never understand why I felt the way I did, all I know is I don't ever want to feel that again. I also don't understand why you did what you did and said what you said....

TTOGSA: I love you and I hope we stay friends for life. You're the most honest, loyal person I've ever met in my life, and you deserve SO much more than what this life has given you.

TTOCashier: Don't feel guilty, love. None of what happened is your fault.

TTOTL: STOP IT. You whore.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 22, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> You have to hide a broom and dust pan because people will take it and not return it.


Happened all the time at my SB/FA.
We'd plaster it with SB stickers & write "Starbucks" all over the handles in grey sharpie & they'd turn up in the CA closet or the maintenance area in back. 
They'd see me grabbing it, I'd give 'em a fierce look & say "MINE!" before stomping back to SB.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Sep 22, 2015)

TTOGSTL/GSA/WHOEVER sent that TM to GS to cover yesterday - STOP. She isn't fully trained and just made more of a mess! Either train these people properly or keep them away from the SD!


----------



## AdItemOnly (Sep 22, 2015)

LilMissVO said:


> which girls are "DTF"



bit of a hermit, so out of curiosity, what does that actually mean :O


----------



## Onizuka (Sep 22, 2015)

AdItemOnly said:


> bit of a hermit, so out of curiosity, what does that actually mean :O



It means "down to f*ck"

...


----------



## Onizuka (Sep 22, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> TTOGSTL/GSA/WHOEVER sent that TM to GS to cover yesterday - STOP. She isn't fully trained and just made more of a mess! Either train these people properly or keep them away from the SD!



I was that person but I finally demanded proper training so now I can actually be helpful. It seems like my store is seriously short on people who can cover GS breaks and lunches.


----------



## AdItemOnly (Sep 22, 2015)

Onizuka said:


> It means "down to f*ck"
> 
> ...



i didnt know when i was well off, i could have kept not knowing that...... -_-


----------



## Loki (Sep 22, 2015)

TTOTM don't get fiesty because I called you out on your nasty nose picking. Be glad I did it in the team lead office and not in front of everyone which I now regret NOT doing.


----------



## Loki (Sep 22, 2015)

TTOSRTL I warned you not to google blue waffles. Sorry not sorry that I laughed at your reaction.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 22, 2015)

TTOTM... I'm so happy you were promoted to guest...


----------



## LilMissVO (Sep 23, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> TTOGSTL/GSA/WHOEVER sent that TM to GS to cover yesterday - STOP. She isn't fully trained and just made more of a mess! Either train these people properly or keep them away from the SD!


I second this.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Sep 23, 2015)

Onizuka said:


> I was that person but I finally demanded proper training so now I can actually be helpful. It seems like my store is seriously short on people who can cover GS breaks and lunches.



At least you demanded it and wanted to be sure you were doing the best job you could do. Kudos to you!


----------



## LadyCynide (Sep 23, 2015)

TTOTM: I told you when I found out who you were I'd beat your ass. Lucky for you, you're an executive and I'm not into getting fired. UNlucky for you, I have ZERO problems beating the shit out of you off the clock. You tried to become my "friend" for a while, and I know all of the bars you go to. Better hope I don't decide to go drinking on the same night you do. Bet you're wishing you hadn't told me all that, huh?


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 23, 2015)

*me standing by with cutlery, degreaser & an empty shelf in the walk-in


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 24, 2015)

To those newly promoted TLs: Congrats and good luck.

To that one TM: I was hoping you'd get one of those positions. But maybe you'll get something better in the future.



Onizuka said:


> It seems like my store is seriously short on people who can cover GS breaks and lunches.



A former GE of mine would watch the lanes for 15 minutes so the GSTL could cover the service desk TM's break. If there's a TL on the floor, they should be able to cover the service desk, or they can cover GSTL so the GSTL can cover the service desk.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 24, 2015)

To that one team member: Yes. I'm taking your stuff off of my counter and hiding it in random locations. I know, I know. Setting your myDevice, walkie, and paperwork on a box of bananas in the ambient room is juvenile. Wait til you see where I put your binder.

Quit cluttering up my shit with foreign, too. I'm running out of places to hide that shit, too. My hijinx will only elevate. There's a reason your areas look like garbage and mine are always clean. You're a fucking raccoon hoarding all the shit you do.


----------



## Brewhaha (Sep 24, 2015)

To that one ETL: Screw you A$$hole. You know  I have been working on my bachelor's degree for a long time. And yet, at  the first chance you got, you denied my time off request on my graduation day. For what? Because it is a holiday weekend before xmas. NOT everyone  is going to work that day. Target can afford to give me, one of the rare team members who is graduating from a 4 year college (at least at my store),  during the holiday weekend. 

Want to know more, see my thread in the general area called "Walking college graduation vs working during holiday weekend?"


----------



## Loki (Sep 24, 2015)

TTOTM thanks for eating my lunch you piece of shit. I hope you step on a Lego barefoot.


----------



## RXninja (Sep 24, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM thanks for eating my lunch you piece of shit. I hope you step on a Lego barefoot.


Time to make a cat food sandwich....


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 24, 2015)

Ya beat me to it


----------



## Loki (Sep 24, 2015)

COninja said:


> Time to make a cat food sandwich....


Next time I'll just leave a note that says "I have herpes eat at your own risk."


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 24, 2015)

Chocolate chip cookies made with Exlax?


----------



## Streetdate (Sep 24, 2015)

TTOTL: How the hell are you a TL? Seriously what do you do all day, cause it's not your end caps or anything truly productive. And then you want to lecture me? I'm only doing this all day because the TL over my department has to help you finish your work EVERY SINGLE WEEK. So nope.


----------



## Zone Red (Sep 24, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Chocolate chip cookies made with Exlax?



That should flush out the offender!


----------



## hannahlouwho (Sep 26, 2015)

TTOSrGSTL:
Where do I even begin?

DO NOT complain to another TM that I whine too much RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME. You threw a Frisbee on the floor and walked away. I asked if you were gonna pick it up. That's not whining, it's asking you to clean up after yourself.
DO NOT snap at me WHILE YOU'RE RINGING UP A GUEST. What the hell? And all because the other GSA didn't hand off to me in front of the jewelry boat. Also, why did you apologize for snapping at me and then follow up with a harsh "that just really pissed me off"
DO NOT let people get away with return fraud. I told you that that couple was known to do this and you ignored me and let them do it anyway just because you'd never seen them before. You need to back up your GSAs in situations like that. We are not stupid. I know when to let a situation go and I know when a situation is serious.
DO NOT belittle me (and literally everyone who is not above you) constantly. Again, WE ARE NOT STUPID. Just because you're in a position above me does not mean you're always right. In fact, a lot of your little bits of unwarranted not-so-constructive criticism have no logic behind them. You don't have to micromanage so hard to be a good leader.
All around you've spent the last couple of weeks making a complete ass of yourself. Just about everyone has had something to say about you and none of it has been nice. Think before you speak.



Damn that felt good.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Sep 26, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Happened all the time at my SB/FA.
> We'd plaster it with SB stickers & write "Starbucks" all over the handles in grey sharpie & they'd turn up in the CA closet or the maintenance area in back.
> They'd see me grabbing it, I'd give 'em a fierce look & say "MINE!" before stomping back to SB.



Glad this wasn't just a problem at my store.  I can't tell you how many brooms the food side of the store lost to the store cleaning people.


----------



## calimero (Sep 26, 2015)

To the softline tl /etl and HR : how on earth didn't you know that there was a new launch this Sunday ? 
No one is scheduled to set the pogs / adjacency ... 
You cut the hours to the bare bone ! And now you want us the lowly team members "who-should-be-grateful-to-have- 20-hours-a-week" to come in on Sunday at 4 am to set it ? We should be happy to jump on it ? 
Yeah , but no ! Every single tms trained in adjacency has refused to come in and help! 
Have fun !


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2015)

TTOBRTM you better be glad the SrTL was standing behind me keeping me from killing you. Stop stacking the boxes so high and stop packing the tubs like shit.


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 26, 2015)

Rarejem said:


> I have never seen a GSTL leave the front end in the more than 10 years I have been at Target.  Our GSTL does the bathroom cleaning and call buttons, though, not the CA.



I was going to say the same thing...Hell out gstl throws a hissy fit if he has to walk to the backroom to get bags for the front end.


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 26, 2015)

Ttotm- You are lazy as hell. All you do is flirt with the ladies all day long...you are suppose to be in the back and not hanging out at the front lanes.
ttosrtl- Your attitude was getting so much better now you are going back to your old ways. I think you will find that people are not going to put up with it like they did before. We now know that sticking together makes a difference...keep it up I have the hotline on speed dial.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2015)

tgtguy said:


> Ttotm- You are lazy as hell. All you do is flirt with the ladies all day long...you are suppose to be in the back and not hanging out at the front lanes.


Nothing wrong with flirting with the ladies at Target. That's how I ended up married.


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 26, 2015)

Loki said:


> Nothing wrong with flirting with the ladies at Target. That's how I ended up married.


When you are flirting and not doing your job....there is something wrong with it....and when you ae flirting and I have to do my job and yours...there is something wrong with it . Flirt all you want...but do your job...that's what  I have the issue with.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2015)

tgtguy said:


> When you are flirting and not doing your job....there is something wrong with it....and when you ae flirting and I have to do my job and yours...there is something wrong with it . Flirt all you want...but do your job...that's what  I have the issue with.


I was just kidding I understand what you're saying. We had a TM like that at my old store it's quite annoying.


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 26, 2015)

Loki said:


> I was just kidding I understand what you're saying. We had a TM like that at my old store it's quite annoying.


I wish they would get rid of him...but he flirts with our etl as well...so right now he is a chosen one .


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 26, 2015)

^We had a tm flirting with a etl. She won, he quit. They are living happily together. Gag me


----------



## asidius (Sep 26, 2015)

TTOTM: Target has this great system called a store item number, or DPCI to help locate items.  If you want an item pulled from the backroom, don't just give me a description of the item.


----------



## TeamRed (Sep 26, 2015)

TTOTM: Have some sympathy please and get off the high horse. Today a TM was super sick and she was gripping her stomach saying I'm going go sit down in one of the stalls my stomach hurts so bad! It wasn't her break time and the team lead also happened to be there too and she happened to be in the back grabbing reshop and mumbled I can't deal with this **** seriously I know it isn't her break but she is doubling over in pain and she could have some sympathy ( there weren't any guests in the fitting room) so she could chill..... and yes I understand there was reshop to be done but still...... Poor girl wound up going home anyways because she got sick later on    No one likes this TL she was super nice she literally was the sweetest person ever but then turned devil wears red and khaki and no one and I mean no one wants to sit with her at the break room or talk to her ever because she is so mean. I don't know what happened to her but seriously she needs to chill.....


----------



## Interrobang (Sep 27, 2015)

TTOTM: You dropped out of beauty school because you thought your instructor was a bitch. You quit your previous job because you thought everyone was ganging up on you. I kind of felt sorry for you until I witnessed your lack of work ethic. 
You cannot perform basic sales floor duties. You refuse to do heavy work, you've had several guest complaints in less than a week, and you actively run away, hide from, and ignore guests. While I think it's good you _want_ to go back to school, I cannot fathom how you believe you can handle being a health care provider.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2015)

To the FDC team member that is always fucking shit up for me by backstocking tubs and tier carts of dairy and frozen after 12pm, you are an idiot and should be shamed and shunned.  I can't stand you.  Just once, I want to come in at 10am and back stock the entire freezer and dairly cooler and see you pull it at noon.  I want to give you a taste of your own medicine.  
Here is what I think of you FDC piece of shit pecker and when it's 12pm you need to 


View attachment 1247 

View attachment 1248 



To the bubba helping me in the backroom on the weekend, I know you're still* new but you gotta speed the fuck up.  You are slow as fuck and that can happen on the weekend.  You're a nice guy, you're a nice guy but that don't fuckin it cut.  


To the backroom team lead, please stop being a lazy defiant human being.  You are a team lead and when I ask for help to pull the CAF batches, you need to show good leadership skills and help me.  I shouldn't have to call the LOD to get them to call you out and make you do what you should be doing.  How do you have every Saturday off too?  And you're a team lead?  ROFL!


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 28, 2015)

To whoever set up the wireless network in my store: Because of defective routers, we couldn't pull any batches in the P-Fresh stockrooms, resulting in our CAF pull timeliness score taking a hit and our ETL-Log most likely having a conniption. So kindly go fuck yourself.

To whoever has to deal with the P-Fresh batches when the P-Fresh stockrooms are back online: My condolences.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Sep 28, 2015)

TTOTM: Running and complaining to the ETL about what you perceived was a slight to you was straight up nothing but bullshit.
TTOGSTL: Telling me you were taking me from the SD after my lunch and putting me on a lane because of the complainer is more bullshit.

But in the end, I win. I told the TM I wasn't slighting her, that that ETL was the one calling her BY NAME to come to the lanes for backup. I know you're scheduled at the desk (and only for training) but sometimes we all have to hop on, especially when there are 3 people at GS. I don't understand how managers get one side of the story and then react. Are you fucking kidding me? And, yes, I actually did say exactly that to my GSTL. FTS. I'm not going to cater to someone whose feelings are that fucking fragile. /rant


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 28, 2015)

TTOTM: I enjoy working with you; you are a great cashier and a very positive person.  However, I got cross-trained for the sales floor because I am willing to work closing shifts (and very, very rarely have earlier shifts). You are not willing to close, therefore they do not need you on the sales floor right now. (Our store has very few TMs working morning sales floor shifts, typically TLs and SrTLs with a handful of TMs who are only available mornings).  I don't think I'm better than you because I got cross-trained (although I am very glad I did).


----------



## Firefox (Sep 28, 2015)

TTOTM: You're new. I know. But they hired you as a GSA, and that's a fuck ton to learn at once. But that is no excuse for how you opened Guest Service today. You did quite literally, EVERYTHING wrong. You defected every single piece of reshop that made its way to you, you fucked up several returns by INCREASING THE RETURN PRICE on the return items to account for the tax! WHAT THE FUCK?? And I was the one that trained you! I spent three whole 8 hour shifts training you at the service desk, and I'm probably one of the best trainers in the front end. I made sure that you understood everything that you would need to know, I quizzed you, I partnered with you and figured you were all set, just needed some more experience. I can't even begin to guess what went wrong.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

TTOAPBP: I appreciate that you (Allegedly) told an ETL-AP at another store that I'm one of the best TPS's in the district  but it would be nice to have a heads up that you're having them send someone to my store for me to train.


----------



## PullMonkey (Sep 28, 2015)

Surprise!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 28, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> but it would be nice to have a heads up that you're having them send someone to my store for me to train.


Yeh, we used to call that a 'blind date'.
"Oh, you're here to train with who? Me?!"


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 28, 2015)

TTOTM(s): I get it, you don't like your job. When you decide to leave and simply stop showing up for your shifts, that screws over your fellow TMs (who were the "only reason" you stayed as long as you did). Quit properly and work your last two weeks. Then expecting you to come in when you are on the schedule won't be an issue.


----------



## Firefox (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh, I got another one.

TTOTM: We definitely had coverage for you, so why did you just let Food Ave go dark without notifying me? I'm glad that I noticed quickly, because if the LOD saw that I'd have gotten a colossal tongue-lashing.


----------



## sher (Sep 28, 2015)

To the new (okay within the last like year, I guess) leaders that I never cared for meh, I guess you're not like, the worst. You're growing on me... But I... Still miss the people you replaced. The old etl-sf was the first person to tell me I wasn't actually shit at this retail thing lol. And she had the right balance of pep and uhh disgruntled-ness. And when she called me for a caf, she made sure I heard her before she turned on her attitude voice. She set a high bar. 

To that one cashier... How many times are you going to ask me if I work at the cafe? How many times must I basically tell you "no. I'm... The other black girl" lolol. My name is on my shirt. If you wanna try to force conversation, just fucking read! But actually, don't talk to me. You're annoying.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 28, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOAPBP: I appreciate that you (Allegedly) told an ETL-AP at another store that I'm one of the best TPS's in the district  but it would be nice to have a heads up that you're having them send someone to my store for me to train.


I love surprise training!

Had that happen every few weeks this summer where ETLs and TLs would randomly show up for Ship from Store training.


----------



## calimero (Sep 28, 2015)

To the 8 flow tm who called out today : there is a special place in hell for your kind !


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 28, 2015)

TTOTM: when you're told to do something, don't question it, just do it!!!


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 28, 2015)

TTT(wo)TMs:

You're both my fave baristas at Starbucks and every time make my strawberry acai or very berry hibiscus with an extra part juice instead of water. Also hella appreciate you putting in some of those yummy strawberries in my non-strawberry acai drinks. If I could tip you guys I would every time, you give me the perfect tiny caffeine fix that gets me through the work day <3


----------



## OffYaPhone (Sep 29, 2015)

TTOTM: You must have 9 lives. I don't know how you get away with constantly calling out and leaving early. And it especially sucks when you're scheduled to close the front end along with me and I'm left by myself. I just don't get it. *looks at management*


----------



## Cat (Sep 29, 2015)

To most of the newbies, for the love of God, don't leave the new PDA's lying around. We barely have enough equipment as it is. So go put it away.


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 29, 2015)

ttosrtl- You expect me to now do what two people did at one time ....and you only schedule me 4.5 hours? Usually, I stress myself out wondering how the hell I am going to get it done....guess what ? today I walked out at my scheduled time..YOU are a leader IF you are not stressing about it getting done...why the hell should I?


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 29, 2015)

TTOTM: You complained over and over until I finally offered to help you out since backroom was busy. I got half of what you needed, then explained why I couldn't get the rest until tomorrow.

You said ok and left...Then 2 minutes later proceeded to ask the PPTL the same question! Asking someone else is not gonna change the fact that there is too much shit in the way to get everything you needed, and the fact that nobody was going to be able to do anything about it until tomorrow.


----------



## Redzee (Sep 29, 2015)

Ttotm thanks for your help on the line. You stepped up.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 29, 2015)

TTOTM: from DAY 1, we've been doing something a certain way. How the hell did you manage to eff up EVERY.SINGLE.ONE?!?!?! Not only did you eff them up, when I nicely mentioned how it _should _be done, you said "yeah, I know, that's how I did them." Obviously you didn't....if you HAD, I wouldn't be mentioning it or having to FIX them!!


----------



## GoWitDaFlow (Sep 30, 2015)

TTOTM: I don't care how many years you have been here. You are slower than a morbidly obese snail on muscle relaxers with a broken ankle. Please quit.


----------



## sher (Sep 30, 2015)

sher said:


> To that one cashier... How many times are you going to ask me if I work at the cafe? How many times must I basically tell you "no. I'm... The other black girl" lolol. My name is on my shirt. If you wanna try to force conversation, just fucking read! But actually, don't talk to me. You're annoying.



He just called me "sistah." What's. Going. On. "Sistah?" You don't even know my name. How on earth do you feel close enough to use a colloquial petname with a stranger? And why did you choose "sistah?" Of course I know the answer to that, but how is any person so terrible at socialising. Also all the terribly annoying and/or offensive things he's said to other people have me questioning how he still has a job.

I'm... Gonna ask him to never talk to me again, but I don't think it'll work because apparently he doesn't know my face from the girl who works food ave.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 30, 2015)

At least he didn't say....

nevermind!

;>)


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 30, 2015)

@sher I think you should just call him dudebro from now on.
That or Cletus.


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 30, 2015)

To those GSAs and that GSTL...also HR and basically everyone else:

Please stop being impressed I show up to work anywhere between 1-3 hours early. I tell you all it's so I can be available earlier if I'm needed (which only sometimes happens) and that I'm paranoid about being late but they're both basically lies. I have to mentally prepare myself for the day, and the earlier I come in, the wose my mental state is when I do. Walking around the store, grabbing a snack, scoping out the grid, and sitting in the break room help me to calm down. It feels so weird for you all to be impressed with me, but I suppose it's my fault for lying in the first place.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 30, 2015)

Kaitii said:


> To those GSAs and that GSTL...also HR and basically everyone else:
> 
> Please stop being impressed I show up to work anywhere between 1-3 hours early. I tell you all it's so I can be available earlier if I'm needed (which only sometimes happens) and that I'm paranoid about being late but they're both basically lies. I have to mentally prepare myself for the day, and the earlier I come in, the wose my mental state is when I do. Walking around the store, grabbing a snack, scoping out the grid, and sitting in the break room help me to calm down. It feels so weird for you all to be impressed with me, but I suppose it's my fault for lying in the first place.


You do whatever it takes as a coping mechanism.
Glad to see you're adapting.


----------



## signingminion (Sep 30, 2015)

Kaitii said:


> To those GSAs and that GSTL...also HR and basically everyone else:
> 
> Please stop being impressed I show up to work anywhere between 1-3 hours early. I tell you all it's so I can be available earlier if I'm needed (which only sometimes happens) and that I'm paranoid about being late but they're both basically lies. I have to mentally prepare myself for the day, and the earlier I come in, the wose my mental state is when I do. Walking around the store, grabbing a snack, scoping out the grid, and sitting in the break room help me to calm down. It feels so weird for you all to be impressed with me, but I suppose it's my fault for lying in the first place.


Are you kidding, my store thinks ten minutes early is amazing. Fifteen is a minimum professional standard. It's even in the McDs handbook.

I feel you though. But take the easy kudos. You are amazing. ;-)


----------



## PullMonkey (Sep 30, 2015)

All you TMs are chowda' heads


----------



## LogisticsFox (Oct 1, 2015)

TTOTM: Please, please make sure you pull the chains back out when making a bale.. It's really hard to make the next one when the hooks are missing the plungers by 8-10 inches. I even had the bale as compacted as the machine would let me. We won't talk about the likely OSHA violations I had to do in order to flip it out.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 1, 2015)

TTOTM: if you make a mistake or aren't doing something correctly, just freaking admit it, don't try and blame it on the system. It's NOT the system, it's YOU!!! Nobody is perfect, not even me


----------



## sher (Oct 2, 2015)

To the archer farm idea person who came up with these monster trail mix cookie snack bites, you da real mvp! I replaced my snicker addiction (less sugar, so it's a good trade). Thank you. The serving size is a lie though, no one could stop at 4 pieces.


----------



## Mysterious (Oct 2, 2015)

TTO-ETL

Here's the thing we started out on friendly terms, it was cool but it was all pretend, Yeah yeah, 
But Since U Been Gone, I can breathe for the first time.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 2, 2015)

TTOTM: When you go to pull the 12's in the electronics stockroom after 3 of us have been backstocking the mess back there all morning, maybe ASK FOR HELP if you need it! Don't say "no, I got this" when you clearly don't.

Another TM finally checked the pull times at 12:50 and we all had to run over there and double up on the fillgroups you hadn't touched yet, just to barely finish at 12:59.


----------



## Cat (Oct 3, 2015)

TTOTM: Please, for the love that is everything, when you go on your breaks, come back on time. Don't go over to market and start having a conversation with your wife. Its called a 15 minute break, not a thirty, and its a 30 minute lunch, not 50.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 3, 2015)

No, flow you are not allowed to take food from the break room home you lazy cheap fucks


----------



## Produce Queen (Oct 3, 2015)

oath2order said:


> No, flow you are not allowed to take food from the break room home you *lazy cheap fucks*



Is it at all possible that they are really struggling financially and possibly have hungry kids at home? I mean yes, taking food home from the breakroom is wrong but jeez....you don't know their situation and that's some pretty harsh judgement right there.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 3, 2015)

It only takes one or two to give the team a bad name.
We were ON & I'd save the pastries I'd qmosed at night's end to put in the breakroom for the team.
Seems one early bird was packing it all up in a bag she brought & stowing it in her locker before the rest of the team got there.
It looked like we had to go back to tossing it all until I started wrapping everything & putting the bag in the ETL's office for him to pass out at breaktime.
I had a LOT of friends on flow


----------



## signingminion (Oct 3, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Is it at all possible that they are really struggling financially and possibly have hungry kids at home? I mean yes, taking food home from the breakroom is wrong but jeez....you don't know their situation and that's some pretty harsh judgement right there.


Until the night crew wants to know where the food is and it was gone by 8am. Breakroom food is earned by tms, not to feed their families. Do I know people who are food insecure? Yes. But taking away from the team to feed your family is not the answer.


----------



## Produce Queen (Oct 3, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Until the night crew wants to know where the food is and it was gone by 8am. Breakroom food is earned by tms, not to feed their families. Do I know people who are food insecure? Yes. But taking away from the team to feed your family is not the answer.


I get that but calling an entire team "lazy cheap fucks"???


----------



## oath2order (Oct 3, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Is it at all possible that they are really struggling financially and possibly have hungry kids at home? I mean yes, taking food home from the breakroom is wrong but jeez....you don't know their situation and that's some pretty harsh judgement right there.



Okay. Too bad. I'm technically not supposed to put it in the break room anyways.



Produce Queen said:


> I get that but calling an entire team "lazy cheap fucks"???



Numerous people on flow ask me "hey can you put X in the break room"

like they're asking for specific things.

I doubt it's for their families.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 3, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> I get that but calling an entire team "lazy cheap fucks"???


Yeah, I probably wouldn't put it that way. But on the wrong day it wouldn't be much nicer. After you've missed out on so much it gets ugly fast.

Because it goes from getting nothing because the lod is too lazy to grill to "all the burgers got taken home already" in less than an hour. And there's often still a full 8hr shift left to come in.


----------



## LadyCynide (Oct 3, 2015)

Ha. Last Thanksgiving, a bunch of us went to go for a break and watched one woman from flow take an entire tray out of the store to bring home. Another went out to the floor, bought Tupperware, and then filled 8 containers and left. 

I'm sorry. If your family is struggling at home, say something. I would have no problem buying (hell, PREPARING) an entire meal for them. But don't take the only food some team members will have access to for a while. It's not yours.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 3, 2015)

TTOWSLT (To That One Whole Softlines Team) - Why do you guys not do your jobs? Every one of you had walkies, and the LOD was calling out "Softlines, you have a diapers pull on the line, someone come grab it!" every 5-6 minutes because nobody ever came to grab it, even after they had their names called. My LOD actually asked me to go and hunt down a SL TM because no one was responding on walkie. And what do I find, but two TM's in shoes watching videos on their phone. With their walkies on. I just... it boggles my mind how they have not been fired. I'm certain that the LOD coached at least 4 Softlines TM's today, and she fucking LIT UP the SLTL over channel 1 too.

Also, please don't bitch about how it's unfair that Hardlines and the cashiers get out earlier than you do on a closing night. You guys sit around and pretend like you're doing work, until 10PM rolls around and you're like "Oh shit, we have 5 carts of reshop; maybe I should do my job." I'm sure it's not like this at most stores, but Softlines is a fucked up workcenter in my store. I'm pretty sure the only reason that we still have these incompetent workers is because no one will take the job. It's just so frustrating. And then you come into the breakroom all, "God, I just have so much work to do, it never ends!" BITCH, we're 25 redcards away from goal (that just got bumped up and is going up another 10 redcards next week) on the last day of the sales week, and it's one of the busiest days I have worked in weeks and you have the cojones to say that all the GSA does is stand at the break schedule and boss people around?

GRRRR


----------



## jadzia (Oct 3, 2015)

Firefox said:


> TTOWSLT (To That One Whole Softlines Team) - Why do you guys not do your jobs?
> 
> Also, please don't bitch about how it's unfair that Hardlines and the cashiers get out earlier than you do on a closing night.



The Softlines team in my store ignores their walkies too, and even though they never come close to finishing their work, their closing team always leaves like 10-15 minutes early. God forbid we ever ask them to push a Z or watch a callbox for a HLTM that's on a break. They're too busy in the fitting room texting or gossiping about everyone in the store. I really respect our SLTL, but she needs to crackdown on the laziness of the closing team.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 4, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> Is it at all possible that they are really struggling financially and possibly have hungry kids at home? I mean yes, taking food home from the breakroom is wrong but jeez....you don't know their situation and that's some pretty harsh judgement right there.



If our Flow team wasn't such a bunch of pigs I might side with you. But if you are hungry or need to save food, you might not want to leave gallons of ice cream out to the point soup is thicker or you half eaten pizza next to the 2L bottles of soda left to go flat for us on dayside to clean up in order to have a place to sit.

My personal favorite was PB&J sandwich stuffed in the clear X-mas tree ornament bulbs.. And the PB&J was a treat for overnight.


----------



## sher (Oct 4, 2015)

You guys make your softlines team finish everything before they leave? Lolol. We could not have a single conversation all day and we'd still never be done at 11. And if we were one of those stay after stores, we'd be there another 4 hours almost every other night. Probably depends on your store and how things get shopped there, but it's way easier to finish most hardlines areas. I don't feel like an ass saying that because the hardlines people (and the two who have worked both) in my store have all agreed that sl is impossible.

To anyone who ever pushes anything to a shoe wall, stop creating these damn avalanche prone peghook situations. And leave space on the ones that hold two sizes for the other size. Had to take more shoes to the back last night than I even started with.


----------



## Mysterious (Oct 4, 2015)

TTO-ETL

I just found out that you left us. Apparently, you mentioned you were leaving at the Team Huddle, which I rarely attend. Good luck in your future endeavors. Another good one gone. 

TTO-TL
You ran the Bakery team for a few years. Thank you for all those delicious baked goods from your department. It's sad that another veteran TL/ETL is leaving.


----------



## thetargetman (Oct 4, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> TTOTM: when you're told to do something, don't question it, just do it!!!


what if you told them to jump off a bridge?  sorry I had to be a smart ass!


----------



## jadzia (Oct 4, 2015)

sher said:


> You guys make your softlines team finish everything before they leave? Lolol. We could not have a single conversation all day and we'd still never be done at 11. And if we were one of those stay after stores, we'd be there another 4 hours almost every other night. Probably depends on your store and how things get shopped there, but it's way easier to finish most hardlines areas. I don't feel like an ass saying that because the hardlines people (and the two who have worked both) in my store have all agreed that sl is impossible.



Nah, I definitely don't expect them to finish everything. When I was in SL I quickly realized it was indeed impossible. I do expect them to at least put in effort though. Not leave 15 minutes early when the zone looks like crap because of stuff that only requires minor touchups.


----------



## Streetdate (Oct 4, 2015)

thetargetman said:


> what if you told them to jump off a bridge?  sorry I had to be a smart ass!



There are some TMs I would gladly let jump off the bridge... I mean stop wait no please dont...


----------



## SnorlaxTM (Oct 4, 2015)

TTOETL: Why are they moving you from the position you barely knew to one you definitely don't know? I really don't look forward to working under you at all and long for the day when I can return to Flex.


----------



## pianoman (Oct 4, 2015)

TTOGSA: I told you I was going to the back to pull down a pallet of bags before you went home. Not 2 minutes later, you called me on the walkie asking where I was because "I'm getting ready to go home." Sorry I'm not super man and can't get bags brought up in under 3 minutes. 

TTOLOD: Thanks for having my back and responding to previously mentioned GSA telling them that it takes more than a minute and a half to get bags down.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 4, 2015)

TTOTM: I am done with you.


----------



## EmptyCart (Oct 5, 2015)

TTOETL: You sprained your ankle/messed up the ligaments a good bit and yet you still managed to stay as happy/positive as always while using crutches all day (and even a wheelchair at one point). There's seriously nothing that you can't pull off while still staying positive, it's really respectable.


----------



## SoftlinesSlave (Oct 5, 2015)

TTOETL-SF/GE- You are by far the best boss I have ever had. I don't know how our store got so lucky to get you to replace our old ETL, but thank you for always being great to work with and actually acknowledging the fact that the softlines team can handle making decisions about how to handle a rough night in softlines instead of just barking orders at us. We really love the fact that you let us decide what is going to work best and let us just do our thing.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Oct 5, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> To whomever designed the packages for Up&Up school supplies:
> 
> FUCK YOU!
> 
> Why did you find it necessary to use almost identical looking packaging for similar items but with different DPCIs? I lost count of how many times I had filled up a waco with an item I was backstocking, only to realize it was actually 2+ different items. That's what I get for assuming if it's rubber banded together, someone else surely already made sure it was all the same item... (thanks POG team).



I'm looking at you, you DAMN RULED AND UNRULED 3x5 CARDS, binder dividers, and envelopes.



Jackswastedlife99 said:


> Another thing about my previous post, I also left the hanger box completely full with hangers about to fall out of the box and one of the balers was full too.  Both balers were full but I only made one bale.  The baler that I didn't change out had been full since Saturday night which means it probably wasn't change until Monday morning.  My days of making two bales in the same day are over.  One is my limit.  Besides, one of the lazy ass morning backroom team members could have made a bale but didn't want to do so.  No accountability but fuck it because I don't give a shit anymore.  I also left the broom and dust pan out in the open so someone might have jacked that.  It's usually hidden behind the hanger box because people will steal it and not return it.  Oh well.  Just sad that you have to do that.  You have to hide a broom and dust pan because people will take it and not return it.



I WANT TWO BALERS. It would make things much easier because then the lazy idiots would have another baler to put their cardboard in instead of filling the cages making it so minors have nowhere to put their cardboard.



Streetdate said:


> There are some TMs I would gladly let jump off the bridge... I mean stop wait no please dont...









TTOTM: you are not a team lead, and I have every right to tell you no.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 5, 2015)

thetargetman said:


> what if you told them to jump off a bridge?  sorry I had to be a smart ass!


Then they better find a damn bridge! 

Just for the record, this particular TM questions being told what to do, no matter who tells them. It doesn't matter if it's another TM, the TL, or the ETL. But when the ETL says, "TM X is in charge," regardless of whether they are a TL or not, if they tell you to do something (which you should already be doing as you've been told MULTIPLE times), you do it, you don't try and find every excuse under the sun NOT to!"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 5, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> Ha. Last Thanksgiving, a bunch of us went to go for a break and watched one woman from flow take an entire tray out of the store to bring home. Another went out to the floor, bought Tupperware, and then filled 8 containers and left.
> 
> I'm sorry. If your family is struggling at home, say something. I would have no problem buying (hell, PREPARING) an entire meal for them. But don't take the only food some team members will have access to for a while. It's not yours.


We had one who tried to walk out with a CASE of outdated cheezits that were put in the break room. She was stopped before she got out & told she could take 2 boxes. 

A few weeks ago, there was a bunch of outdated stuff put in the break room. I grabbed a package of cookies to take to the pharmacy after my break & was asked where I was taking them. I was walking behind another TM who had a BAG full, yet I was questioned about 1 package???


----------



## Kartman (Oct 5, 2015)

So what is Spot's official  rule on QMOS'ed food in the BR? My STL doesn't allow it.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 5, 2015)

Kartman said:


> So what is Spot's official  rule on QMOS'ed food in the BR? My STL doesn't allow it.


We have it all the time...


----------



## Kartman (Oct 5, 2015)

That kinda sounds like whoever's ordering products needs to rethink their ordering numbers.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 5, 2015)

As long as there's not a crap-ton in the breakroom during a visit, it's pretty much ASANTS.
Re: ordering - it's a fine line between keeping it fresh & full vs what sells. 
One week, crackers may sit until they're going out-of-date; next week, coldfront>soups>crackers & you're all blown out.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 5, 2015)

To that team leader: You told me I should zone faster, but I think the images below tell why I take a little longer (image above is my zone, image below is another TM's zone).


----------



## PullMonkey (Oct 5, 2015)

TTOTL: You're a good guy and a good TL,  but damn, do the word unrealistic expectations mean anything to you? 

I may be Flow for the first half of my shift, but once I transition over to backroom I have an entirely new list of shit I have to get done before the end of the night. You not planning ahead and only having two people push all of pfresh and freezer does NOT mean I'm to drop everything I'm doing and finish what didn't get done. 

I'm sorry, but I simply don't have the time.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 5, 2015)

To that overnight team leader: So I was unfairly criticizing the overnight team members for over-pushing merchandise , but I recently found out that it was YOU who was telling them to push everything out. You know, I understand that you're in a rush to push stuff out and backstocking takes extra time, but you're making things a lot more difficult for the daytime team. If an aisle isn't ptm, DO NOT tell team members to push everything out if it doesn't fit.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 5, 2015)

And to that one ETL: You told me I can't take a certain day off during 4th quarter because it's blacked out, but no one's bitching about when you hid 2 chairs in the backroom that were on clearance last week, which is against company policy. If I can't take a certain day off, that's fine, but don't pretend like the rules don't apply to you.

Sorry, I feel like ranting tonight.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 5, 2015)

TTOETL-AP: Congratulations on the promotion. It's great that corporate has recognized how good you've been doing and promoting you to investigator. 
You will be missed.
You're an awesome person to work for, you're always in a good mood, or at least put your best face forward, you never treat people unfairly, you always try to accommodate our schedules, and explain why when you can't, and are always supportive of new ideas. 
I know the entire store team will miss you and you've always been listed as one of everyone's ETL, which I imagine is rare for an AP, and no matter how good your trainee and replacement are, it be hard for him to fill your shoes.
And, I suppose, and I've only realised this after you told us in AP that you're leaving and being promoted, that I  will miss you on a personal level. I wish you the best in your future, both with Target and beyond.


----------



## champ (Oct 5, 2015)

TTOFAT (Food Ave Team): Quit rolling your eyes when I tell you a guest has been waiting for quite a bit at Pizza Hut while you gossip amongst yourselves by the soda machine. I wish you the slowest service when you're eating out.


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 6, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To that team leader: You told me I should zone faster, but I think the images below tell why I take a little longer (image above is my zone, image below is another TM's zone).


your zoning makes me blush


----------



## jadzia (Oct 6, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To that overnight team leader: So I was unfairly criticizing the overnight team members for over-pushing merchandise , but I recently found out that it was YOU who was telling them to push everything out. You know, I understand that you're in a rush to push stuff out and backstocking takes extra time, but you're making things a lot more difficult for the daytime team. If an aisle isn't ptm, DO NOT tell team members to push everything out if it doesn't fit.



YES. A MILLION TIMES YES. I am having the SAME problem at my store. I saw someone doing it last night while I was doing go backs and politely asked them not to. They actually had the nerve to complain to their TL and he backed them up. What the hell? I just shook my head and went home. As if properly zoning to planogram wasn't difficult enough with the amount of hours they give us and the amount of guest traffic, now I have to deal with other TMs making my job harder too.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 6, 2015)

jadzia said:


> YES. A MILLION TIMES YES. I am having the SAME problem at my store. I saw someone doing it last night while I was doing go backs and politely asked them not to. They actually had the nerve to complain to their TL and he backed them up. What the hell? I just shook my head and went home. As if properly zoning to planogram wasn't difficult enough with the amount of hours they give us and the amount of guest traffic, now I have to deal with other TMs making my job harder too.


A couple days ago I zoned Ziploc bags and Tupperware to Plano and I brought back 3 full flats of backstock. That was from only one aisle. Sure enough, that same night they started overpushing Ziploc bags again. I think I'm gonna have to bring this up with my STL.


----------



## LadyCynide (Oct 6, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> A couple days ago I zoned Ziploc bags and Tupperware to Plano and I brought back 3 full flats of backstock. That was from only one aisle. Sure enough, that same night they started overpushing Ziploc bags again. I think I'm gonna have to bring this up with my STL.



In my store, it's towels that go through that. If people actually spend time to zone accordingly, which they don't anymore because of this, they would be bringing back tub after tub of excess towels that will, without a doubt, be coming right back out on a later CAF.


----------



## Loki (Oct 6, 2015)

TTOTM close the fucking door to the trash compactor. As if it isn't hot enough in the backroom you have to add the smell of rotting food to the mix. It smells like ass and I don't understand why you can't shut it.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Oct 6, 2015)

To the flow team: STOP leaving open box cutters on the shelves.


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 6, 2015)

To whoever's writing the schedule: Stop scheduling people who hate instocks to do instocks. Stop scheduling people who hate instocks to do instocks. Stop scheduling people who hate instocks to do instocks.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 6, 2015)

Ttotl: you clearly didn't learn a thing when the last person who pissed me off had to quit to stop losing the fight to price I'm not doing my job right and they are. You got me out of your area, which has been losing people ever since. Your attitude is noticed and plenty of my fellow tms don't appreciate your treatment of me with all I do. You're just s basic bitch and we can always replace you. After all I can do your job, and actually get it done with my eyes closed...without alienating my team or making them quit.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 6, 2015)

TTOHLTL: You're a nice guy and all, but literally no one in the store seems to think of you as a TL. You act just like a Team Member, and you don't take charge and you certainly don't lead your team. I hear that you're on your way out, which is a bummer, but if you can't do the job then you don't deserve the pay/position.


----------



## jadzia (Oct 7, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> In my store, it's towels that go through that. If people actually spend time to zone accordingly, which they don't anymore because of this, they would be bringing back tub after tub of excess towels that will, without a doubt, be coming right back out on a later CAF.



I still do it with the towels. It annoys me day after day to do it but I do it anyway because I'm hoping that after backstocking 3 carts of towels every night, they'll finally get the hint. Today I did plastics and I can guarantee it will be ruined tomorrow. Oh well, I'll be enjoying my day off!


----------



## signingminion (Oct 7, 2015)

jadzia said:


> I still do it with the towels. It annoys me day after day to do it but I do it anyway because I'm hoping that after backstocking 3 carts of towels every night, they'll finally get the hint. Today I did plastics and I can guarantee it will be ruined tomorrow. Oh well, I'll be enjoying my day off!


Are they actually backstocked or pushed back out as challenge? We had our brtm just flipping the clip to challenge and having someone just go shove them back out.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 7, 2015)

TTOSRTL: Thank you for scolding me out on the sales floor in front of a fellow TM and a guest when I was doing my job. I know you needed back-up to the front lanes but as per our store leaderships' wishes, I called out on the walkie not once but TWICE "I am with a guest." I think someone else could take a turn on the register especially since I just did prior to assisting the guest.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 7, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To that team leader: You told me I should zone faster, but I think the images below tell why I take a little longer (image above is my zone, image below is another TM's zone).



I get that all the time because I care about making my aisles actually look good. Would you prefer that I half-ass 40 aisles rather than whole-ass 20 aisles?


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 7, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> I get that all the time because I care about making my aisles actually look good. Would you prefer that I half-ass 40 aisles rather than whole-ass 20 aisles?


Maybe if they gave more hours we could whole ass 40 ailes in the same amount of time.


----------



## Loki (Oct 7, 2015)

TTOTM in softlines who gives a fuck if I'm only 19, married, and have a kid on the way? I didn't just get married because my wife is having a baby so next time you want to talk about me behind my back make sure I'm not standing within hearing range.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Oct 7, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> To whoever's writing the schedule: Stop scheduling people who hate instocks to do instocks. Stop scheduling people who hate instocks to do instocks. Stop scheduling people who hate instocks to do instocks.


Can I go to your store 'cause I love instocks.


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 7, 2015)

RunForACallBox said:


> Can I go to your store 'cause I love instocks.


Where are you because I will pick you up and take you to my store myself. I don't care if you're good at instocks or not, I'd just like coworkers who don't hate instock and/or Target and/or think usually-under-their-breath-but-still-audible swearing on the sales floor is cool.

So yeah, come on over. Then watch as they pull you to help the backroom and leave me with the grumpy assholes, at least one of which will just keep on pushing truck when my back is turned.

I may be exaggerating the state of my store's instocks team a little bit. But I am also _slightly_ disappointed in how things are going here.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 7, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM in softlines who gives a fuck if I'm only 19, married, and have a kid on the way? I didn't just get married because my wife is having a baby so next time you want to talk about me behind my back make sure I'm not standing within hearing range.


Next time she starts dishing, just come up behind her & stand over her until she turns around & has to look up.
Giver her a disproving look & simply say "Not cool. And not true."


----------



## RunForACallBox (Oct 7, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> Where are you because I will pick you up and take you to my store myself. I don't care if you're good at instocks or not, I'd just like coworkers who don't hate instock and/or Target and/or think usually-under-their-breath-but-still-audible swearing on the sales floor is cool.
> 
> So yeah, come on over. Then watch as they pull you to help the backroom and leave me with the grumpy assholes, at least one of which will just keep on pushing truck when my back is turned.
> 
> I may be exaggerating the state of my store's instocks team a little bit. But I am also _slightly_ disappointed in how things are going here.


Lol, I was labeled instocks King for a bit, if that tells you anything.


----------



## BlueSide (Oct 7, 2015)

To that one lazy electronics team member, no. I will not make sure our openers and mid get all the go backs and zone complete before you come in to close. Please stop complaining about half a cart of go backs. You have one small list of tasks to complete, and plenty of time. The closing team is called the recovery team for a reason.


----------



## Onizuka (Oct 7, 2015)

TTOCart Attendant: I'm so sad you put in your two weeks but I wish you all the best. You are the best CA ever, you will be missed!!! I doubt they will be able to find a replacement for you that even comes close to being as friendly and hardworking as you are. 

TTOGSA: Your last day was Saturday and I already miss you a lot. You were always so fun to work with, especially during closing shifts.


----------



## queencat (Oct 7, 2015)

TTOTM- Listen, if you want to walk around like you own the place, with GSTL keys clipped to you (??), go right ahead, but you better fucking know your shit. You're a goddamn moron and everyone knows it. You don't even know the coupon policy and yet you boss around other TMs, and gossip at the service desk and collect reshop and ignore me when I tell you what the actual GSTL told me to tell you when you got back from your break?

Also you're stupid for working off the clock. There's no goddamn excuse. "Oh we were busy when I came in so I just hopped on at the service desk and stayed there" Fuck off.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 8, 2015)

BlueSide said:


> To that one lazy electronics team member, no. I will not make sure our openers and mid get all the go backs and zone complete before you come in to close. Please stop complaining about half a cart of go backs. You have one small list of tasks to complete, and plenty of time. The closing team is called the recovery team for a reason.



Said TM would hate working at my store. Our electronics TMs have to zone toys.


----------



## Loki (Oct 8, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Next time she starts dishing, just come up behind her & stand over her until she turns around & has to look up.
> Giver her a disproving look & simply say "Not cool. And not true."


Ha! I don't give disproving looks I give "I want you to burn in hell. Hail Satan!" looks. Hopefully my mom never finds out I actually said "Hail Satan!" because she would murder me.


----------



## Loki (Oct 8, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Said TM would hate working at my store. Our electronics TMs have to zone toys.


I had to zone toys...and sporting goods...and seasonal...


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 8, 2015)

TToTM-

So....in the most non-creepy way possible....you're my precious little pudding head I want to protect. You look almost exactly like the guy in my avatar which is really the only reason I noticed you at first. I had heard from the GSAs that you were basically a nervous wreck on your first day which got me interested in you (not like that). So when I was chilling on the couch upstairs waiting for my shift and you showed up on your break and decided to talk to me, I was pretty happy. I found out how scared you were that you weren't doing a good job, how you felt the other TMs were all super stuffy and how you aren't sure you can do this job. It reminds me of EXACTLY how I was when I first started, and how sometimes I still am. You were hired on hardlines, but do get some cashier shifts, so whenever possible I'm gonna park it in the lane next to yours to help you out. You seem really nice and I wanna buy you some Starbucks and introduce you to my fave baristas, I think you'll like them. I also wanna get the chance to actually let you know that you can hit me up anytime you need advice or just a friendly person to talk to, I got chu back buddy. You're doing a great job, keep up the good work!


----------



## BlueSide (Oct 8, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Said TM would hate working at my store. Our electronics TMs have to zone toys.


Most stores will make electronics zone and reshop the areas nearby. We dont. She just doesn't see how easy she has it. So lazy.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Oct 8, 2015)

To those GSTLs/GSAs: why you allow this one TM to continue to get away with calling out ALL THE TIME is beyond me. Said TM picked up somebody's early shift yesterday and showed up yet didn't come in for her scheduled later shift and not one of you said a thing. It's exhausting seeing this continue to happen. Her attendance is terrible and yet she's still there. And I'm not the only TM who notices this.

TTO (aforementioned) TM: Get your shit together.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 8, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> . Her attendance is terrible and yet she's still there. And I'm not the only TM who notices this.



Classic playing of favorites. Just like at my store.


----------



## LadyCynide (Oct 8, 2015)

TOTM: Just because you're the queen of electronics doesn't give you the right to tell me what to do. I was going through the CAF in the back that's loaded with a month's worth of cosmetics backstock that never gets done, and the other TM came over to help me. Telling me that we have "real" AP now, and saying that you're going to tell them about us standing around in the back, doesn't earn you any favors. We weren't doing anything wrong. And if I get called for a coaching because of this, you will pay dearly.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 8, 2015)

To the Hardlines team- What the fuck happened to all the holsters? We've only been using mydevices for about 9 months and we've already lost almost all of them.


----------



## sher (Oct 8, 2015)

To that one temp etl, ugh, go back to where you came from. You're not my etlllll *whiny voice*

I sound like a kid with a new step mom haha


----------



## signingminion (Oct 8, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To the Hardlines team- What the fuck happened to all the holsters? We've only been using mydevices for about 9 months and we've already lost almost all of them.


 I just told the hrtm if she didn't order some I would. I'm thinking of offering my services to match them to the device...


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 8, 2015)

To several TMs today:
1) I hope you get your act together soon. You're new but you're making some pretty bad mistakes even with Target "training." Putting dairy and freezer pulls on the same vehicle (and not in freezer)? Using a green rack from the ambient room for HBA pulls? I don't know you at all but I don't want you to be fired.

2) Thanks for the talk about how flow needs to FIFO dry grocery because of the outdated product you found while working capacity change over there. Don't get your hopes up.

3) Stay all day to help finish truck no problem. Come in on your day off to help backroom, sure. Get scheduled instocks a few days for the capacity change blitz and you refuse to do it. You're a good worker but I am really trying not to hate you for fucking things over.


----------



## DoWork (Oct 8, 2015)

To that new softlines team member: I held the door open for you(like a gentleman) the other day, and you didn't say thank you. Today, you were in too much of a hurry to hold it open for me when I was heading to clock out. Cool. Know what else is cool? I can see the cottage cheese you have crammed in your khakis, flaunting your obesity as if it were desirable. It's not. It looks like your ass was pounded by a hail storm or you bent over at a driving range and made a lot of people's day.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 9, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Know what else is cool? I can see the cottage cheese you have crammed in your khakis, flaunting your obesity as if it were desirable. It's not. It looks like your ass was pounded by a hail storm or you bent over at a driving range and made a lot of people's day.


We have a TM who wears khaki leggings, which wouldn't be an issue if her shirts were actually long enough to cover her ass & upper thighs. Why do I say this? Because from the front, Joe Camel ain't got nothing on her!!! It's disgusting!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 9, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> Telling me that we have "real" AP now, and saying that you're going to tell them about us standing around in the back, doesn't earn you any favors. We weren't doing anything wrong. And if I get called for a coaching because of this, you will pay dearly.



WTF does you having "real" AP have to do with anything? Unless the ETL-AP is LID, they're likely too busy with other stuff in the store to bother with people talking.
TTOPharmacyCashier: I am pretty doubtful that Pharmacy dress code permits wearing of short shorts, but I am sure not going to say anything! Especially if the Pharmacist herself doesn't.


----------



## Loki (Oct 9, 2015)

TTOTM in market A) stop calling out on days when we have a PFresh truck it's becoming a habit and B) QMOS your shit before you leave!


----------



## LadyCynide (Oct 9, 2015)

TTOSoftlinesTM: We almost never talk, mainly because you're so busy with shoes and I'm busy imagining what it would feel like to set cosmetics on fire, but it meant a lot to me that you came over, gave me a hug, and told me that I shouldn't quit just because of management. 

TTOETL: You're in charge of the backroom and flow, so why don't you do something like, say, hold them accountable for their laziness? Don't defend a team that has been frequently proven to be awful. 

TTOVMTL: I hate you. You were told I was stressed out and pissed, so you came over to cosmetics, and your words to me were literally, "Wow. I zoned this 2 days ago. You really let it go to hell." When I snap and go on a rampage, you're first up.

TTOGSA/GSTM: I love you. Thank you for always siding with me and being willing to tell off anyone who tries to mess with me. 

TTWholeLeadershipTeam: I love my coworkers, but YOU guys leave a LOT to be desired. If things don't change soon I'm out of here. I can't take the panic attacks I just by thinking of coming in.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 9, 2015)

To that cart attendant: You're awesome. Not only are you great at collecting carts, but you're also prompt with cleaning up spills, you always help out at the checklanes, and if we need it, you help out in Hardlines. You should be making double what you're making now.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 9, 2015)

Ttoetlhr-hope you don't like your job. Don't ever threaten me with illegal actions and think it will fly. You've just escalated my issues from a hotline discussion to emailing the dtl (maybe the hrbp) and asking for a meeting when you are in the store again. With backup and handouts. I will be pushing for your termination. HARD. And I have a week to prepare...see you next week.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 9, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOPharmacyCashier: I am pretty doubtful that Pharmacy dress code permits wearing of short shorts, but I am sure not going to say anything! Especially if the Pharmacist herself doesn't.


 ummm.....WHAT?!?!?! Soooooo not allowed!!!


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 9, 2015)

Page 300!

TTOTM: Thanks for taking my cart of mixed damaged reshop and dumping it in my sorted cart of HBA reshop. I hope it was worth getting an empty cart!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 9, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> TTOVMTL: I hate you. You were told I was stressed out and pissed, so you came over to cosmetics, and your words to me were literally, "Wow. I zoned this 2 days ago. You really let it go to hell." When I snap and go on a rampage, you're first up.


*me slips to the back & starts filling bottles of degreaser


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 9, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> TTOVMTL: I hate you. You were told I was stressed out and pissed, so you came over to cosmetics, and your words to me were literally, "Wow. I zoned this 2 days ago. You really let it go to hell." When I snap and go on a rampage, you're first up.


Without a doubt, lack of empathy is the human trait I despise the most.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 9, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> TTOVMTL: I hate you. You were told I was stressed out and pissed, so you came over to cosmetics, and your words to me were literally, "Wow. I zoned this 2 days ago. You really let it go to hell." When I snap and go on a rampage, you're first up.



2 days? A zone only will last until you stop zoning. She can fuck off!

TTOTM: You don't think we haven't noticed, you killed your part of the In-Stocks task list and said you scanned. Yet nothing came out for dry market and Halloween candy? We will bust you and ship your lazy ass out the door. Cause pricing doesn't want you, In-Stocks now doesn't want you and ad set doesn't want you. You are quickly running out of options.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 9, 2015)

Bosch said:


> 2 days? A zone only will last until you stop zoning. She can fuck off!
> 
> TTOTM: You don't think we haven't noticed, you killed your part of the In-Stocks task list and said you scanned. Yet nothing came out for dry market and Halloween candy? We will bust you and ship your lazy ass out the door. Cause pricing doesn't want you, In-Stocks now doesn't want you and ad set doesn't want you. You are quickly running out of options.


Send him/her to the registers. A couple shifts there will make them shape up.


----------



## PullMonkey (Oct 9, 2015)

TTOTL: How the hell did you pass your TL interviews? More importantly, why the hell did they make you BRTL of all things?

You can't problem solve for shit, it takes you a while to do the simplest of tasks, and you get pissed at us for trying to train you.
It really shouldn't take you half an hour to pull a total of 12 items.
We should not have to go over how the Crown works _again_ after training you for half an hour the previous day.

I'm so glad you won't be working at our store, but the store you _will_ work at is going to eat you alive. I just know it.

(I gotta say though, it was funny you watch you get pissed at the WAVe because you were too light for it to detect you reliably)


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 9, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> TTOVMTL: I hate you. You were told I was stressed out and pissed, so you came over to cosmetics, and your words to me were literally, "Wow. I zoned this 2 days ago. You really let it go to hell." When I snap and go on a rampage, you're first up.


Can't wait until they come into a mad/crazy weekend & watch as their carefully-coiffed displays are destroyed by guests' devil spawn.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 10, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> Send him/her to the registers. A couple shifts there will make them shape up.



Her whining has kept her off registers I may suggest that to her TL but I have a feeling she would call out for them..


----------



## LilMissVO (Oct 10, 2015)

TTOSrTL, 

I'm so sorry that I scarred you that way... 

But when you asked what the people of Walmart page was and then asked to see, you took that risk on what you were gonna see.

That said, watching your face as you scrolled through Google was the highlight of my day. I'm just sorry I ended up scarring you for life on some of those photos. 

Still love you!


----------



## QuillyD (Oct 10, 2015)

TToTL - everyone calls out on you, no one's scheduled that can use the cart pusher, and all the spills happen when you're LoD. That said thank god you were opening today because you're my favorite LoD and I couldn't handle an 8am shift with anyone else. You don't deserve half the crap you have to handle.


----------



## BlueSide (Oct 11, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> To the Hardlines team- What the fuck happened to all the holsters? We've only been using mydevices for about 9 months and we've already lost almost all of them.


They're probably all stashed away in TL drawers/filing cabinets.


----------



## LilMissVO (Oct 11, 2015)

TTOTM, 

Hey, creepy stalker guy I can't stand? Thanks for being an idiot and practically handing me that pair of guests who wanted to get a red card. You could have signed them up, but you didn't. So I did. 

That made my day. I died laughing on my car ride home.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 12, 2015)

TTOETL: ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? I'm at a loss for words right now about how incompetent you've just proven yourself to be!
I saw the subject enter the store empty handed. When I saw said subject at the Guest Service counter ten minutes later, I double checked the camera and did in fact see the subject select the two tents and chairs off the floor. When he tried returning them, I told him no, and he threw a hissy fit and demanded the manager, so I called you over. I told you, in the room behind guest services that I saw the subject select the items from the shelf, and you _STILL TOLD THE SERVICE DESK TEAM MEMBER TO DO THE RETURN???_ WHAT PART ABOUT RETURN FRAUD DON'T YOU UNDERFUCKINGSTAND???
If I were a senior fucking TPS, I would arrested the guy as he walked out for the $187.99 he stole from us, through RETURN FRAUD, yet your incompetent ass told me to let it go and let him do the return!!!
You bet your ass I called the ETL-AP about that shit because it's not only idiotic, it's also illegal as hell! I hope you are fired for that bullcrap!
For gods sakes, where/how does Target find/produce these ETL-GE's with their heads so far up their rear ends?


----------



## jadzia (Oct 12, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOETL: ARE YOU KIDDING ME???
> If I were a senior fucking TPS, I would arrested the guy as he walked out for the $187.99 he stole from us, through RETURN FRAUD, yet your incompetent ass told me to let it go and let him do the return!!!



Maybe he was in on it


----------



## jadzia (Oct 12, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Are they actually backstocked or pushed back out as challenge? We had our brtm just flipping the clip to challenge and having someone just go shove them back out.



I'm assuming they're being backstocked. If I come in the next day/a couple days later, the towels are still overpushed, but it's a different brand/size/color this time. It's not just the towels though. Everything in bedding, bath, plastics, and some toys are a complete clusterfuck because of this. I was hoping maybe the new SFQ capacity change thing would at least help the situation with CAFs but even for products where the capacity & SFQ are right, the products still get sent out and overpushed. Oh well.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 12, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOETL: ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? I'm at a loss for words right now about how incompetent you've just proven yourself to be!
> I saw the subject enter the store empty handed. When I saw said subject at the Guest Service counter ten minutes later, I double checked the camera and did in fact see the subject select the two tents and chairs off the floor. When he tried returning them, I told him no, and he threw a hissy fit and demanded the manager, so I called you over. I told you, in the room behind guest services that I saw the subject select the items from the shelf, and you _STILL TOLD THE SERVICE DESK TEAM MEMBER TO DO THE RETURN???_ WHAT PART ABOUT RETURN FRAUD DON'T YOU UNDERFUCKINGSTAND???
> If I were a senior fucking TPS, I would arrested the guy as he walked out for the $187.99 he stole from us, through RETURN FRAUD, yet your incompetent ass told me to let it go and let him do the return!!!
> You bet your ass I called the ETL-AP about that shit because it's not only idiotic, it's also illegal as hell! I hope you are fired for that bullcrap!
> For gods sakes, where/how does Target find/produce these ETL-GE's with their heads so far up their rear ends?



Wow! Do you work in my store? Cause that is the exact crap my ETLGE would do.


----------



## Loki (Oct 12, 2015)

TTOTM you can't follow me into the bathroom just to ask if you heard me correctly when I asked you over the walkie to work abandons. You scared the shit out of me...and you're a girl...


----------



## OffYaPhone (Oct 12, 2015)

TTOETLGE: All of your GSTLs and GSAs have voiced their disapproving voices on your pet project becoming GSA. We already have 5 GSAs. Why do we need yet another one?? Especially one who is never going to succeed in the position?

TTOGSA: Congrats on passing your TL interviews! You know, at first I really couldn't stand you but as I got to know you, I see that you are 100% capable of being a competent leader. I hope you get a good position in our store. You're not allowed to go anywhere else!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 12, 2015)

jadzia said:


> Maybe he was in on it


And thus why I called my ETL.


----------



## Mysterious (Oct 12, 2015)

TTO-ETL

One? 

One of you asked us to put together 2 pallets of repacks to the truck. Tried to, but the SR-TL told me to stop. Meanwhile that SR-TL wasn't doing anything and berates me for listening to you. 

Now to the rest. 

Thanks for "helping" push merchandise to the floor when there was barely anyone scheduled in Hardlines and Softlines department. 3 man Dayside backroom team still had their own workload to do, and barely had enough time to stay on top of it. 

Thank goodness I'm the cool slick cat because I kept calm under pressure.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 12, 2015)

TTO-STL: I usually like you, but you were being a bit condescending yesterday for no reason. First, I came across a couple cracked eggs on the floor and I asked if there was a brand attendant around. Instead of coming over or sending someone over to help, you said "we don't need a brand attendant to clean up eggs, you can clean that up yourself." I would've done that, but as you should know you're supposed to watch a spill and call someone for help and not leave the area until it's cleaned up. God forbid I follow the rules.

And also, I was working on reshop in seasonal and I had separated it into 2 carts: seasonal and mixed abandons. You came over and put the abandons in the seasonal cart, and you said "you can only work with one cart. We need to keep all the carts at the front for the guests. If you see something that doesn't belong, you can bring it to the location yourself." Okay, thanks for making my job more difficult.


----------



## thecabbage (Oct 12, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> TTOETLGE: All of your GSTLs and GSAs have voiced their disapproving voices on your pet project becoming GSA. We already have 5 GSAs. Why do we need yet another one?? Especially one who is never going to succeed in the position?
> 
> TTOGSA: Congrats on passing your TL interviews! You know, at first I really couldn't stand you but as I got to know you, I see that you are 100% capable of being a competent leader. I hope you get a good position in our store. You're not allowed to go anywhere else!




Holy shit. How do you have 5 GSAs and multiple GSTLs? My store currently has one GSA, 2 GSTLs, and a recent external hire who is going to become a 3rd GSTL. Does that mean you guys have an opener, mid and closer every single day?


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 12, 2015)

thecabbage said:


> Holy shit. How do you have 5 GSAs and multiple GSTLs? My store currently has one GSA, 2 GSTLs, and a recent external hire who is going to become a 3rd GSTL. Does that mean you guys have an opener, mid and closer every single day?



We have two GSTLs and seven GSAs. The key is that the GSAs are part-time and usually get short shifts, plus they're often scheduled to work the service desk.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 12, 2015)

thecabbage said:


> Holy shit. How do you have 5 GSAs and multiple GSTLs? My store currently has one GSA, 2 GSTLs, and a recent external hire who is going to become a 3rd GSTL. Does that mean you guys have an opener, mid and closer every single day?



My store has 2 GSTL's and 3 GSA's if you include me. We upped our game a bit for Q4 so that we can have a mid GSA almost every day. The cool thing is that since I can only work weekends, it means that the my GSTL's can both have alternating weekends off, which they love me for


----------



## Kartman (Oct 12, 2015)

It's so much simpler to just snap their necks like a twig.

Alas...


----------



## GSAhole (Oct 13, 2015)

TTO ETL-AP:

I learned tonight that even YOU, of ALL people, talked to my GSTL about how you did not want me to get fired (even though it was all initiated by you). He told me how at first you didn't even want to talk about it, but you ended up talking about it although you weren't supposed to and saying that's not how you wanted things to end.

It makes me glad to hear that. I know you were just doing your job and you did not have much of a choice. You did piss me off sometimes, but I knew inside there was SOMETHING to you...that's why I had a hard time completely hating you. I couldn't if I tried, even though I have said some very mean things out of anger and you have definitely pissed me off. I'm sorry and I hope one day soon I can tell you that it's all okay. You did your job and I can't blame you for that. I really do wish you the best of luck.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Oct 13, 2015)

thecabbage said:


> Holy shit. How do you have 5 GSAs and multiple GSTLs? My store currently has one GSA, 2 GSTLs, and a recent external hire who is going to become a 3rd GSTL. Does that mean you guys have an opener, mid and closer every single day?


Yep! The store is an AA+ volume store too though. Also, like @mrknownothing said, most of the time the GSAs are scheduled to work the service desk.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 13, 2015)

TTOTM: You are not, I repeat, NOT, our TL. Therefore, when the TL tells you how she wants something done, that's how you do it.  I know you want to play around and talk all night, but we're there to do a job.  So follow instructions.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 13, 2015)

To the new hardlines TL: you've been a little arrogant since your recent promotion, but my opinion of you has recently been elevated. You are always jumping in to help. You backup cashier, you help fold in softlines, you do carry outs, you clean up spills, and you answer me nearly everytime I need assistance for a guest on the phone. You gave me the first positive feedback I've received in a long time the other night. And I'm not even on your team! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Firefox (Oct 13, 2015)

TTOGSA: You didn't show up for your opening shift today. Again. This is the second NCNS in two weeks, and you also let a cashier hit compliance by over 30 minutes one day. It's been nice knowin' ya (not) but I would not be shocked in any way if you get terminated.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Oct 14, 2015)

TTOTPS: Sorry you were shaken up by the guy pulling a knife out on you. I'm glad you and the SrTL are both okay and nobody got hurt.


----------



## sher (Oct 16, 2015)

Lod to front lanes: "I only have one person on the floor right now"

Front lanes: a guest just said there's a spill at [location] can only tm get that

Then she calls for backup... And the lod asks only tm to respond...

Now to THAT lod: whaa?


To the new etl: thank you for getting on the damn register when we're in backup situations. Nothing worse than a "leader" standing around at the lanes as I try to quickly dump my arm full of hangers to save their metrics. I swear they never call once I've placed the last item from my arm. OMG.. I just remembered I left a random mix of arm items on a rack on the corner of girls!! The stuff goes on that rack, but it's all mixed up.

To every tm who's leaving, confetti emojis, flame emojis, dancing lady emoji lol. In English that translates to "yay!"


----------



## Bosch (Oct 16, 2015)

TTOTM: You are an asshole. You have been told not to stack the boxes that high on a top shelf because it will hurt someone. Well that someone was me, who got clocked in the face and cut up with a box of aluminum foil. If I find you, I will light your ass up! I guess it was better me than a guest or the baby they are always wearing in the carrier. But you continue to not give two shits.

You piss poor excuse of a human..

Now where is my ice pack?

<you can tell I'm fine by how angry I am.>


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 16, 2015)

*me digs for my cutlery & degreaser

OK, kids....Clear some room in the walk-in; Mama's got WORK to do.....


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 17, 2015)

TToTM- 

I managed to befriend you and buy you that Starbucks (shame my fave baristas weren't there) and now you cling to me like a lost puppy. Which is fine and dandy and all since I wanna look out for you anyways until you're able to manage on your own.....but for the love of all that is good and holy please don't spend your breaks hovering around my register trying to talk to me because I need to focus on my guests! Hmu if it's dead as shit and I'm zoning or something but oh my god don't lean on my counter with a line of guests starting to form.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 17, 2015)

TTOTM: how?!?!?!? Just how?????????????????????????


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Oct 18, 2015)

TTOLOD: You are a dick! The next time I'm asked to stay over to work an 11.5 hour day because of callouts, if you are LOD, I won't do it. I worked my butt off and I'm still sick and you were taking your bad mood out on me all night. You can be such a jerk and I'm so tired of your bs!!!!!


----------



## SoftlinesSlave (Oct 18, 2015)

TTOTM: You've only been at our store for 2 months and have managed to make everyone hate you, including most LOD's.  Today I found out you're trying to transfer stores. It was the best news I've heard in weeks. Good luck, and hopefully I never see you again.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 18, 2015)

TTO(LOD): Thank you for running out and getting us a Box O' Joe from Dunkin Donuts on this cold day. You're the best <3


----------



## sher (Oct 18, 2015)

To that one vml, howww have you been here for weeks without finding out what a caf is? 

Lolll.. She was in sl today (doing reshop and zoning in rtw) and she asked what I was doing. I'm going to get the caf. "What is that? Who told you to do that? We have a lot to do on the floor though" 

Lol.. We know. There's almost always a lot to do. But two more cafs are coming (at the time) soooooo...


----------



## OffYaPhone (Oct 18, 2015)

TTOTM: Seriously, just FUCK YOU. Yet ANOTHER fucking callout today. You just don't understand how taxing it is on your colleagues to pick up your slack. I had to wait until close to compliance time to take my 30, and I came in at 4 am! 

TTOGSA: I really tried to hold out but I truly needed to put my head down for 15 minutes. Thanks for being accommodating and working with only having 2 cashiers.


----------



## XxPhen0xX (Oct 18, 2015)

TTOG: Yes I am security. Yes I do work at Target, that's why I have a badge that says Target Protection Specialist and why I have a Target Nametag. Please look before asking that. Yes I can show you where that one small thing is. No I don't know why the powered carts die easily. No I can't help you at self service. 
TTOTM: Something that is intentionally stuffed somewhere is something that warrants a Hardlines 4 call. Also, I can't help you with that rude or suspicious guest unless you CALL me.


----------



## queencat (Oct 19, 2015)

TTOGSA- I honestly feel like you're singling me out and bullying me but I can't say anything because you're managements darling. So instead I cry in the break room and hope you just don't notice me for 8 hours.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 19, 2015)

To that one ETL: No matter what I do, you always seem über disappointed in me. Because it's totally my fault that I can't work miracles.

To whoever writes my schedule: It was somewhat annoying at first, but now it's really fucking aggravating. Stop scheduling me outside of my availability and in workcenters in which I'm not trained.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 20, 2015)

TTOETL-GE: I enjoy working with you if only because you're fun to talk to and hang around with. But you're a terrible ETL. Somehow you are ETL-GE yet you ask our opener to send the Service Desk (but not the Pharmacy) bags back with the cash cart after they've been banked. That means that the closer has to ask the closing LOD to grab the bags when they grab the start bundles, which isn't a huge deal, but it's still unnecessary.  You also somehow forgot that Starbucks and Food Ave get banked at night, I mean really? C'mon, you should know better than that. And it wasn't a simple brainfart either, you were legitimately  convinced that we banked starbucks and food ave in the morning. All of my wat.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 20, 2015)

TTOTM:  thanks for calling off on your second day of work.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Oct 21, 2015)

TTOTL: Your badge says trainer, but you do no training. Your idea of training is telling me ir another TM to train someone. 

TTOTM: Bowling isn't hard. Literally every box you bowled was in the wrong spot. That's not terribly useful.


----------



## RhettB (Oct 21, 2015)

TTOTM -- Don't call in, then have your evening published on your social media.   Not a good idea for your TL to see, as this call in puts you on your FW anyway.


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 21, 2015)

TToTM- 

I am SO SO sorry you had to experience that guest. She's one of the regulars who acts entitled because she is a regular and has a nasty attitude to boot. Apologising to her didn't stop her from calling LOD to complain about you (and from what I saw...you tried to grab a bag from her? Really I'm not sure what exactly happened, but knowing her there is literally no way you did anything over the top awful or rude). They pulled you aside to what I assumed was a coaching and when you came out you were close to tears, and I never wanted to hug a coworker that badly before. You told me you wanted to quit and I really hope you don't, I've grown really fond of you and want to help you ease into this new world of retail and jobs. Telling me that you appreciate me always looking out for you made me feel like I was really helping.


----------



## LadyCynide (Oct 21, 2015)

TTOTM: Why do you even continue to "work" here? I get AT LEAST 3 texts from you a week asking me to work for you so you can take your daughter to do something. If this was once in a while, or if you worked constantly, then I'd ABSOLUTELY say yes. But I've covered your Guest Service shift at least 37 times in the last 6 months, and you're only ever schedule for about 3-4 days a week. Why can't you take your daughter to the store then? Or how about the times I've covered for you just to see on Facebook that you're doing something completely different that wasn't important. Ugh. I'm not covering you. Peace out.

TTOETL: I had a full-scale breakdown in your office because of some nonsense going on, and because I'm not getting supported in cosmetics, and your response was to say that you'd make sure to tell the VMTL to start coming and checking in on me/helping. That is literally the opposite of what I wanted. 

TTO(total-hottie-future-husband)ETL: You came over at the beginning of your LOD shift and were so sweet. Thank you for having my back in cosmetics, even when it gets you in trouble yourself. You've taken the hit from the STL and even argues for me to have support. You're the best. Our wedding is going to be beautiful.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 21, 2015)

Ttoetl-thanks for letting me come in early, and even more for thinking I should do it more often. I know I can count on you to get around the roadblocks my own tl throws in my path.

Ttosrtl-stop seeing things over a week early and expecting the signing to be ready. It's possibly not even in the dang store that early.  To think I've spent hours  on mysupport trying to sort out displays for you without even a thank you. Fuck off and die.

Ttopogteam: get your acts together. Seriously. You are the reason I am behind. Whether it's cause you were too lazy to set it right, not trained well enough to realize you did it wrong, or just don't care because nobody checks behind you. Just do your Damn jobs. Because very soon I will be pushing to not go behind you and fix your messes. And then who will do your work?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 22, 2015)

TTOTM: yes, I'm fine. Yes, I'm sure. The reason I seem "tired" is that you keep asking EVERY 5 MINUTES, "are you okay? Are you sure? Do you need help?" If I need help, I'll ask, I promise. Unlike others, who let the queue back up without asking for help until they're told to let someone else (usually me) take over. Seriously though....how can TWO of you NOT keep up?


----------



## OffYaPhone (Oct 22, 2015)

TTOGSA: You were scheduled to close the SD last night. Sure, I don't mind coming over to help and, sure, I know GSTL asked you to help close the registers last night. But that doesn't give you the right to peace out at 11 when YOU KNEW the desk was a complete clusterfuck. I shouldn't be clocking out at 11:35, after the zone has been called and the sales floor team has left. I cannot wait to see you again. You're going to get a complete and total earful from me.

TTOGSTL: Thank you for helping me clean the desk so that we could both get out of the store at a decent enough time!


----------



## sher (Oct 22, 2015)

To that one kinda cute (seasonal?) tm, thank you for doing my baby cafs and for actually helping that guest in baby that one time.

To that new possibly seasonal girl tm, I feel so bad I can't stop looking at your butt lol. It's big... It has a gravitational force that pulls my eyes in. If you ever catch me, I'm just gonna have to own up to it because really, there's no other excuses. I'm sorry. Also I'm jealous and will be adding more heavy squats to my life,


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Oct 22, 2015)

sher said:


> To that one kinda cute (seasonal?) tm, thank you for doing my baby cafs and for actually helping that guest in baby that one time.
> 
> To that new possibly seasonal girl tm, I feel so bad I can't stop looking at your butt lol. It's big... It has a gravitational force that pulls my eyes in. If you ever catch me, I'm just gonna have to own up to it because really, there's no other excuses. I'm sorry. Also I'm jealous and will be adding more heavy squats to my life,


The sir mix a lot song baby got back should be playing in the background.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 22, 2015)

TTOTM: is it possible for you to go ONE shift without complaining?


----------



## Targe (Oct 22, 2015)

TToETL-LOG:

Thank you for being understanding. You have been so good to me since you've started at our target and have been let loose. I'm loathing the day you have to leave, and hopefully it wont be anytime soon. You've been incredibly sympathetic to recent events that have happened, you are what all ETLs should be.


----------



## LadyCynide (Oct 22, 2015)

TTOVMTL: I don't even particularly LIKE that Softlines TL, but I was about ready to punch you for the way you were treating her. "What have you even been doing today?" is not a question I ever want to hear come out of your mouth again. And if you question why the other SLTL, who was LOD, wasn't keeping the tables folded again, I'm going to scream. 

Not to mention that WHILE I WAS TALKING TO HR in her office's doorway, you came up and snatched my myDevice, telling me that you need it more. Luckily for you, I was on my way to clock out, otherwise HR would've watched me smack that smirk off your face. 

Fight me. I've got more friends in this store than you, and I'm 150% sure I could take you even without them.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 22, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> Not to mention that WHILE I WAS TALKING TO HR in her office's doorway, you came up and snatched my myDevice, telling me that you need it more. Luckily for you, I was on my way to clock out, otherwise HR would've watched me smack that smirk off your face.


A TM was getting ready to do some training in the TSC the other day and set her PDA down on the desk next to her. I asked, VERY POLITELY, "Can I borrow your PDA for a couple minutes to manually check in our pharmacy orders? I just need it for 5 minutes max..there aren't any in the cabinet." She VERY SNOTTILY says, "As long as you don't GO ANYWHERE with it, I'm going to need it when I'm done!" I said, "I won't, I can do it all right here..." She says, "Well, if you can't find anyone else's to use and DON'T GO ANYWHERE WITH IT! I'm going to need it when I'm done!!!" I said (again), "I won't, I'll do it right here...there aren't any in the cabinet...." She sighs and says, "FINE! JUST DON'T GO ANYWHERE WITH IT!!!" I said (AGAIN,) "I won't, I'll do it right here..." checked in the orders, set it back down, said "I'm done. Thank you SO MUCH!!!" She says, "Are you DONE with it? Are you GOING somewhere with it?" I said, "No, I'm done. Thank you!" She says (AGAIN,) "Are you SURE you aren't TAKING it WITH you?" I said, "NO! I'm DONE! That was ALL I NEEDED! THANKS!" I wanted to say, "DAMN!!! I just needed it for 2 minutes and I WASN'T GOING ANYWHERE WITH IT!!! CHILL!!!!" but I didn't


----------



## LadyCynide (Oct 22, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> A TM was getting ready to do some training in the TSC the other day and set her PDA down on the desk next to her. I asked, VERY POLITELY, "Can I borrow your PDA for a couple minutes to manually check in our pharmacy orders? I just need it for 5 minutes max..there aren't any in the cabinet." She VERY SNOTTILY says, "As long as you don't GO ANYWHERE with it, I'm going to need it when I'm done!" I said, "I won't, I can do it all right here..." She says, "Well, if you can't find anyone else's to use and DON'T GO ANYWHERE WITH IT! I'm going to need it when I'm done!!!" I said (again), "I won't, I'll do it right here...there aren't any in the cabinet...." She sighs and says, "FINE! JUST DON'T GO ANYWHERE WITH IT!!!" I said (AGAIN,) "I won't, I'll do it right here..." checked in the orders, set it back down, said "I'm done. Thank you SO MUCH!!!" She says, "Are you DONE with it? Are you GOING somewhere with it?" I said, "No, I'm done. Thank you!" She says (AGAIN,) "Are you SURE you aren't TAKING it WITH you?" I said, "NO! I'm DONE! That was ALL I NEEDED! THANKS!" I wanted to say, "DAMN!!! I just needed it for 2 minutes and I WASN'T GOING ANYWHERE WITH IT!!! CHILL!!!!" but I didn't



These myDeviced bring out the worst in people. But at least you asked. Had she asked, I would have gladly handed it to her.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 22, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> These myDeviced bring out the worst in people. But at least you asked. Had she asked, I would have gladly handed it to her.


This wasn't even a MyDevice, it was a regular PDA!!!


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dear Price Change TMs: If you're far enough ahead to start on tomorrow's workload, maybe you could spare the time to _help with today's calls for backup._


----------



## signingminion (Oct 22, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> TTOVMTL: I don't even particularly LIKE that Softlines TL, but I was about ready to punch you for the way you were treating her. "What have you even been doing today?" is not a question I ever want to hear come out of your mouth again. And if you question why the other SLTL, who was LOD, wasn't keeping the tables folded again, I'm going to scream.
> 
> Not to mention that WHILE I WAS TALKING TO HR in her office's doorway, you came up and snatched my myDevice, telling me that you need it more. Luckily for you, I was on my way to clock out, otherwise HR would've watched me smack that smirk off your face.
> 
> Fight me. I've got more friends in this store than you, and I'm 150% sure I could take you even without them.


Are we talking out of your hands or out of a holster on your belt?

People need to get over themselves with the sharing crap. I have to give mine up all the dang time. Cause sorting displays without dpcis is a thing...rawr.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 22, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> She says, "Are you DONE with it? Are you GOING somewhere with it?" I said, "No, I'm done. Thank you!" She says (AGAIN,) "Are you SURE you aren't TAKING it WITH you?" I said, "NO! I'm DONE! That was ALL I NEEDED! THANKS!" I wanted to say, "DAMN!!! I just needed it for 2 minutes and I WASN'T GOING ANYWHERE WITH IT!!! CHILL!!!!" but I didn't


I would've shoved it up her a$$ & said "NOW I'm done."


----------



## LadyCynide (Oct 22, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Are we talking out of your hands or out of a holster on your belt?
> 
> People need to get over themselves with the sharing crap. I have to give mine up all the dang time. Cause sorting displays without dpcis is a thing...rawr.



Out of my hands. Had she asked, obviously I'd give it up. I'm always giving my equipment to someone who ends up needing it more or for a better reason. But I don't accept people taking things directly out of my hands without asking.

And I don't think anyone needs to get over anything. There's a difference between sharing and being rude. Like, sharing is going, "Hey can I borrow that or keep it for a while/all day because of x, y, and z?" Being rude is going, "I need this more than you. Give it to me." Or just taking it. Manners are important.


----------



## LilMissVO (Oct 22, 2015)

TTOETLGE,

I miss you. You used to work for our store then transferred so I barely got to see you for the longest time. Running into you today was the highlight of my day, and we got to chat about the olden days. You're soon moving on to a different job, but at least you promised to come visit and harass us on the occasion.

And hey, now we can be facebook friends.

<3


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 22, 2015)

TTOTM
HOW CAN YOU BE THAT FUCKING DENSE!?!? Seriously, what the fuck was going through your mind when you did what you did, and thought it was correct? When you don't know how to do something, ASK FOR HELP! If nobody else knows, then *don't just wing it!*

I am by far one of the most calm and laid back TMs in the building, but your incompetence pushed me over the edge into a full-on rage.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 22, 2015)

To that one TL: I hope you realize in the near future that there's more to being a TL than calling out your TMs to go back-up cash. And said TMs are always good about responding anyways. Very easy way to lose the respect of your team.

To that one ETL: I don't know what your problem is (nor do I want to know), but I would be totally ok with keeping our interactions to a minimum from now on.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 22, 2015)

TTOTM: Sorry you actually had to work since I work a short day a couple days a week and you had to push my batches. Suck it up buttercup. I know you bitched that I should have pushed them. Funny the rest of us don't complain about what we push, if we are not sure we ask "Hey so and so, does this go here?" and get on with it. But not you, you snowflake.

Didn't you know In-Stocks works?


----------



## goforjessica (Oct 22, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> calling out your TMs to go back-up cash. And said TMs are always good about responding anyways.



aaaaaaaaaahahhahaaahahaa hahahahahahha hahahaha hahahaha hahahahahahha hahahaahahahahahahahaha


----------



## redcardmachine (Oct 22, 2015)

TTOTL you made my day by telling me I did a good job


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 23, 2015)

TTTHOSE BR TM's: I don't care who put the pallets there to begin with, of you notice pallets with merchandise left in the fire aisle , YOU Need to move them! Yes, I will review back to see who it was that originally left the pallets there, and will have that person's TL talk to them, bit just because you didn't put it there doesn't mean you can't move it!
_Edit: Just to clarify, I did move them, but I only discovered them during my closing walk, making sure there was no one else left in the building._


----------



## signingminion (Oct 23, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> Out of my hands. Had she asked, obviously I'd give it up. I'm always giving my equipment to someone who ends up needing it more or for a better reason. But I don't accept people taking things directly out of my hands without asking.
> 
> And I don't think anyone needs to get over anything. There's a difference between sharing and being rude. Like, sharing is going, "Hey can I borrow that or keep it for a while/all day because of x, y, and z?" Being rude is going, "I need this more than you. Give it to me." Or just taking it. Manners are important.


I didn't mean you need to share. The other day I was told I could share with the pog team. Clear across the building...because pricing needed one and heaven forbid we insist flow hand them back over. Or coach for not signing it out.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 23, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> Out of my hands. Had she asked, obviously I'd give it up. I'm always giving my equipment to someone who ends up needing it more or for a better reason. But I don't accept people taking things directly out of my hands without asking.


I had a team member try to "look at" my hand cuffs one time while I was talking to someone else. Without asking, and trying to pull them from the holster.
He ended up with an elbow to the chest and a bruise on his arm, as I reacted on instinct when I felt the tug on my belt.
The best part was I was talking to the ETL-HR, and she asked him "What the he'll are you doing?"
"Nothin'! He just hit me though!"
"Yeah, after you tried taking his cuffs without asking. That's actually an HR violation, so do you want it to go any further?"
He didn't last too long; my boss got him on an internal for taking 20'so out of the registers.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 23, 2015)

Oooooh, I'd LOVE to have seen the video for that....


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 23, 2015)

Probably wasn't too much to see. My hands were resting on my belt buckle, so when I felt the shift my elbow shot back until solid contact, hand grabbed hold of his wrist, twisted and shoved down and back, all while taking a single, large shuffle/Pivot step to my left, as I was trained in weapons retention training when I was an intern at the PD.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 23, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Oooooh, I'd LOVE to have seen the video for that....


Me too!


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 24, 2015)

TToGSA

Your "I am the manager" tone to those couponers was beautiful please marry me


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 24, 2015)

signingminion said:


> . Or coach for not signing it out.


 This annoys the living crap out of me. The cabinet was locked yesterday and someone left a PDA sitting on the counter. I had no walkie & there was nobody around. I figured I'd check in the order & let the LOD know there was one sitting there on my way out after lunch, which is what I did. Shortly after I got back, here comes the ETL asking for the PDA (apparently someone saw me using it. I told her I hadn't checked one out, just used the one sitting on the counter. She told me, "they are ALWAYS supposed to be checked out & you can be coached for that!" I explained the situation & she told me I "should've found someon me with keys to let me in the cabinet so I could check it out for the time I was going to use it. i asked who it was checked OUT to because SHE never checked it IN, just left it sitting on the counter....she said, "anytime those change hands, they need to be checked in and out!" "Okay, so if we borrow one from someone on the floor for 3 minutes to check in our orders, we need to walk all the way over here, check it in, check it out, do what we need to do, then check it back in so they can check it back out, even if they are standing right there in front of us waiting for it?" YES!!! Or we can AND WILL BOTH be coached from here on out!!!! Whatever....


----------



## tgtguy (Oct 24, 2015)

ttotm- I just don't get you and realize that I never will. You are only happy when you are complaining and you mostly complain about not being happy ( go figure) This is YOUR life...YOU have to make the best out of it. YOU and ONLY YOU can make changes in your life to make it better. Quit playing the damn victim role..if you hate Spot so much...then quit. I mean according to you its just the biggest #### hole ever....then do us all a favor and leave. Lastly, you have ran me down like a dog this last week. why? Because how dare I take some time off...grow the hell up! ( you are old enough to be a grandma so I am pretty sure its time you grew up)


----------



## SoftlinesSlave (Oct 24, 2015)

TTOBRTM Stop thinking you're all high and mighty because you switched to backroom. If that's what you wanted, good for you, but that doesn't make you better than the sales floor people. We also don't appreciate you walking around telling us how much more you make now compared to the rest of us. I've been told you're pretty awful back there anyway, so you should probably stop burning bridges in case they decide they don't want you back there anymore.


----------



## NPC (Oct 25, 2015)

TTOTM...GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER! I know GS is starting to get busy, but I can't understand how you can't even throw away papers, or keep ANYTHING organized. I feel like I walk into an episode of Hoarders any time I come to GS after you've been there. I don't care if you hate that department. Develop some fucking work ethics and realize how shitty it is to dump your shitty job onto someone else. I dread nights I have to close after you've been there for 8 hours, apparently too overwhelmed to execute basic organization skills.


----------



## LadyCynide (Oct 25, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> TTOTM...GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER! I know GS is starting to get busy, but I can't understand how you can't even throw away papers, or keep ANYTHING organized. I feel like I walk into an episode of Hoarders any time I come to GS after you've been there. I don't care if you hate that department. Develop some fucking work ethics and realize how shitty it is to dump your shitty job onto someone else. I dread nights I have to close after you've been there for 8 hours, apparently too overwhelmed to execute basic organization skills.



God, we have one like that. Everyone hates to work after her, or even with her, because it looks like a bomb went off. I left for a 15 once, and when I came back, there were 3 unsorted reshop carts, returns all over the counter space, garbage between registers, etc. It's the worst.


----------



## NPC (Oct 25, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> God, we have one like that. Everyone hates to work after her, or even with her, because it looks like a bomb went off. I left for a 15 once, and when I came back, there were 3 unsorted reshop carts, returns all over the counter space, garbage between registers, etc. It's the worst.



Ugh! It's the worst! I can't even understand it! GS falls apart FAST. It just takes one guest returning a bunch of Salvage crap, or large items to fuck up the department. If I'm not a step ahead of it all, I feel nervous. And that's just me, being super OCD about how I keep everything. I don't expect that from people, I just expect things to at the very least, be organized.

How much can someone not care to not feel a sense of urgency when the department is obviously starting to suffer. Any time there's a lull in guests, she doesn't think to take that time to make sense of the growing pile of chargebacks on the counter. Nor does she sort. She just kind of stands there, I guess recuperating, or she'll go socialize or do something else. I hate it. HATE IT!!! I hate finding random chargebacks, mixed in with sort, and garbage, and bags, spread across the counter. Why?! WHYYYY!!!


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 25, 2015)

To that one TL: If you have a problem with when a TM is taking their break how about you talk to them calmly, face to face instead of over the radio where we can all hear you going off on the guy who hasn't been here even two weeks? This isn't the first time you've thought it was a good idea to half-ass a coaching over breaks on the radio and you just sound like an ass.

Also the ad setup team did not leave whatever carts you're finding in the back so you don't need to get all on the radio about that either. They're probably there because lol at trying to find somewhere to put backstock when every other vehicle is already full. I get you're probably under a lot of stress right now but chill the fuck out.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 26, 2015)

To whoever did today's schedule: Why. Just why. You literally scheduled every single minor that we employ as cashiers. Even the ones from the sales floor that don't normally work as cashiers. Was it some kind of sick joke? I literally spent my entire shift helping minors ring up alcohol. I had 3 cashiers in total who were not minors, and they were my closers. On top of that, we were insanely busy. I also had 2 callouts and a no-call-no-show, but even if I hadn't had those callouts I would have had to call for backup for at least 25% of my shift. Instead, I had borrow two salesfloor team members just to make sure that my closing cashiers didn't hit compliance and even then it was a close call. I'm extremely lucky that both hardlines and softlines were well enough off that they could spare one from each.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 26, 2015)

oath2order said:


> No, flow you are not allowed



As per who?

I've had the following scenario happen, and seen it happen to others:

STL: Don't forget there's blah blah blah in the breakroom.
TM: Thanks, just at though, so not hungry.
STL: Oh, that's okay, just take some home for later if you want then.

Though, the scenarios at my store involved TM's taking a reasonable portion home.



OffYaPhone said:


> To those GSTLs/GSAs:



GSTL can't fire. They can write up and document events in hopes that STL or ETL-HR will fire.

GSA;s can't even do that. Not officially anyway, they can pass along messages to the GSTL or LOD, but that's it.



thecabbage said:


> Holy shit. How do you have 5 GSAs and multiple GSTLs? My store currently has one GSA, 2 GSTLs, and a recent external hire who is going to become a 3rd GSTL. Does that mean you guys have an opener, mid and closer every single day?



We have 5 GSA's, but only one GSTL. One of the GSA's also only works weekends during the school year. The two most recent hires though get scheduled in multiple workcenters every week, not just as GSA.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeah, I know GSTLs can't fire and GSAs can't coach. I was just venting.  Actually, this TM has been throwing all her shifts on the swap board, though she still hasn't put in her two weeks yet. At least I know I'll be scheduled to close with someone who will actually show up.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 26, 2015)

TTOGSTL: What is your problem? Get off your high horse. We just hired a new, young cart attendant who is trying his best to learn his job. You spent an entire closing shift yelling at him to do this, do that. Leave him alone, he's new and he does seem to care so just give him a chance.


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 26, 2015)

TToTM

Thanks for telling me you identify as transgender. It actually made me feel a lot better and more confident as being genderfluid. For the first time today I was able to use the men's room without anyone there with me...and I honestly felt really happy over that small thing. I hope you can use the girl's room in peace.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 26, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> As per who?



As per me, the PA who puts the food in there with the intention that it will be shared for *everybody, *not for people to take home for themselves.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 26, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> Yeah, I know GSTLs can't fire and GSAs can't coach. I was just venting.  Actually, this TM has been throwing all her shifts on the swap board, though she still hasn't put in her two weeks yet. At least I know I'll be scheduled to close with someone who will actually show up.



Luckily at my store, I can effectively fire. At least recent hires anyway.

ie. We had a girl start about 2 months ago. After she called out for about the fifth time (fifth time I was aware of anyway, meaning likely other times too when I wasn't there) I'd had enough and I went to ETL-HR and told her to pull the girls attendance, and told her she was unreliable and that despite having a pleasant personality and doing an okay job when she showed up that anytime I came in and saw she was scheduled to work that day that I grimaced because there was a 30-40% chance she'd not show up.

HR pulled the attendance right then, looked over it, agreed that she called in too frequently and that was the end of that cashier calling in, they fired her on her very next shift.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 26, 2015)

To the plano TM: You smell like animals. Please bathe.


----------



## WinterRose (Oct 26, 2015)

Ttotm: i will not stay silent when I find something's wrong ever again. I did not flexed those items. i know how to flex. I don't know who flexed those but I am not blaming you either. Just because I am friends with the TLs does not mean I ask favors. I never ask. I do whatever they tell me.


----------



## EmptyCart (Oct 26, 2015)

TTOGSTL: Thank you for giving the "red card speech" so relaxed to me. I know you feel a lot of the pushing-for-cards is silly but you really made some good comments that made sense to me that I can use in the future when asking guests about the card.

TTOETL-GE: Thank you for initially sending the above GSTL to talk to me and then proceeding to sneakily send a guest to my line and have that guest report back to you on if I asked them about getting a card or not. By the odds of course, I did not ask that guest, so you wanted to have a conversation with me today. While I appreciate you gave the talk respectably and calmly, I really don't like that you would stoop so low to spy on us like that. We're not babies.


----------



## BlueSide (Oct 27, 2015)

thecabbage said:


> Holy shit. How do you have 5 GSAs and multiple GSTLs? My store currently has one GSA, 2 GSTLs, and a recent external hire who is going to become a 3rd GSTL. Does that mean you guys have an opener, mid and closer every single day?





Nauzhror said:


> We have 5 GSA's, but only one GSTL. One of the GSA's also only works weekends during the school year. The two most recent hires though get scheduled in multiple workcenters every week, not just as GSA.



We have way too much management up front at my store. 4 GSTLs, 3 GSAs and they all suck lol.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 27, 2015)

To that one new TM: Maybe it's because you had already been through multiple training shifts on the floor before you worked with me, but you're doing a great job.

To that other new TM: With your educational background, you should be working in your field, not at Target. Seriously, you've already demonstrated on multiple occasions that retail is not for you. And yes, that one TM is cute, but when there's work to be done, don't spend all that time staring at her like a total creep.


----------



## LadyCynide (Oct 27, 2015)

TTOSLTM: I'd been on register for almost 2 straight hours, instead of cosmetics where I was needed, so when you called in to the extra backup call and said that you only had 21 minutes left so weren't coming up, a little part of me started summoning demons to burn down everything you love. I'm better now, but next time think before you speak over the walkie.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 27, 2015)

To every keyholder in the building:

You need to respond when TMs call you up to unlock the key box and equipment cabinets! Even if you are busy or on the other side of the store, you need to call that out on the walkie. We don't call repeatedly over several minutes just for laughs.

I bet the APTL was really pleased to open his office door and find four sets of keys had been slid under it. And I'm sure the closing TMs were equally pleased to find none of the myDevices were in their chargers.


----------



## LadyCynide (Oct 27, 2015)

A follow-up to before

TTOGSA: I love you. I do. But every time I was able to get back to my department for five minutes, I'd look up and see lines easily extending into softlines. I'm sorry that I offended you when I called for backup myself, and even assigned TMs registers, but you were nowhere to be found, and it wasn't fair to the guests or to your cashiers. I had to run around helping your cashiers with issues, do backup at guest service, work photo lab, AND be on register. Where were you???

TTOETL: We fight. A lot. But it actually meant a lot to me when you took me aside at the end to let me know that you appreciated everything I did today on the front end. The little "Because of you" card you wrote was cute, as well.

TTOCUTEETL: Thank you for not getting mad at me when 2 hours after you first asked me to grab a CAF I still was unable to. You laughed with me about the situation and told me you understood what it was like to have to manage a department outside of yours at this place, which made me wonder about which ETL is slacking (I already know. Looking at you ETL-LOG). 

TTOTM: I never noticed how sweet you were. Thank you for that. And for your face. I like it.


----------



## theflowspot (Oct 28, 2015)

TTOETLLOG: When I am pushing softlines and registers call for backup, don't ask me to ring. You embarassed me in front of other TM's and guests when I tried to tell you I have zero register training, but forced me to bring a customer over to a register anyway. Thankfully someone from  AP saw what happened after you walked away and tried to help me out and guess what, I am unauthorized to even log into a register due to no training! I hate you.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 28, 2015)

TTOETL: you are a moron. No, you CAN'T "help (me) find something." The fact that you had no idea who I was just goes to show how clueless you are.


----------



## LadyCynide (Oct 28, 2015)

TTOTM: Today was my last day off for the next 2 weeks, so why in the world were you texting me all day and bitching me out because I wouldn't work for you tonight? I'm sorry. Really. I'm sorry that you're so self-centered that you don't even see it. ONE DAY OFF. That's ALL I ask for. Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 28, 2015)

One day off before a two week stretch?!
Damn, girl....I would've been blowing up her phone over that.


----------



## LadyCynide (Oct 28, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> One day off before a two week stretch?!
> Damn, girl....I would've been blowing up her phone over that.



Well she finally shut up when I reminded her that she has never once covered for me, and the one time I needed her support, because I was defending HER, she turned her story around to make me look bad. Luckily for me, the TL she said it to knows what she's like and told me to be careful around her. But yeah. Constantly. I should really just block her, but then again, occasionally I do like those extra hours...


----------



## IHeartCarts (Oct 28, 2015)

To Sales Floor TMs,

You don't need a PDA. I realize you have end caps to set blah blah blah but you don't need a PDA. You know who does need a PDA? Backroom. Why? Because that's the only way to do the job. You take all the mydevices, all the PDAs and yet the CAFs never get pushed, the zone is always awful and I somehow end up helping the majority of guests. What exactly are you guys doing?


----------



## LazerKitty (Oct 28, 2015)

To That One New Leader/I Don't Know What: Please take a chill pill. I can already tell you're bat shit crazy and it's annoying.  More to come on this developing story.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 28, 2015)

IHeartCarts said:


> To Sales Floor TMs,
> 
> You don't need a PDA. I realize you have end caps to set blah blah blah but you don't need a PDA. You know who does need a PDA? Backroom. Why? Because that's the only way to do the job. You take all the mydevices, all the PDAs and yet the CAFs never get pushed, the zone is always awful and I somehow end up helping the majority of guests. What exactly are you guys doing?


Looking at the pretty screen while playing cops and robbers?


----------



## LazerKitty (Oct 28, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Looking at the pretty screen while playing cops and robbers?


I like the clicky sounds it makes lol


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 28, 2015)

IHeartCarts said:


> To Sales Floor TMs,
> 
> You don't need a PDA. I realize you have end caps to set blah blah blah but you don't need a PDA. You know who does need a PDA? Backroom. Why? Because that's the only way to do the job. You take all the mydevices, all the PDAs and yet the CAFs never get pushed, the zone is always awful and I somehow end up helping the majority of guests. *What exactly are you guys doing?*


Laser tag?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 28, 2015)

LazerKitty said:


> To That One New Leader/I Don't Know What: Please take a chill pill. I can already tell you're bat shit crazy and it's annoying.  More to come on this developing story.


New VML?


----------



## LazerKitty (Oct 28, 2015)

No I don't believe so. I don't want to say much and give myself away. It was all cool until what I'm guessing was a promotion or LOD training.


----------



## sher (Oct 29, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> A follow-up to before
> 
> TTOGSA: I love you. I do. But every time I was able to get back to my department for five minutes, I'd look up and see lines easily extending into softlines. I'm sorry that I offended you when I called for backup myself, and even assigned TMs registers, but you were nowhere to be found, and it wasn't fair to the guests or to your cashiers. I had to run around helping your cashiers with issues, do backup at guest service, work photo lab, AND be on register. Where were you???



Omg. I had to do this yesterday lol. "Gstl I think you need back up.." lol then the etl-ge walkies "sher can you go on?" Umm if I called backup whyyyyyyyy would I not go on? I responded with attitude in real life, too. Something like "of course I'm already heeeere"

To that one former etl softlines/salesfloor, I miss you. We always closed together and your ridiculous folding skill made it go so fricking smooth every time.

To the current etl-sf, do you even know how to fold a shirt? Use a hanger? I see you doing hl stuff but you've never helped in softlines.


----------



## sher (Oct 29, 2015)

To that one stl... You're at a struggling store helping out, eh? Hmm, no comment.


----------



## LadyCynide (Oct 29, 2015)

sher said:


> Omg. I had to do this yesterday lol. "Gstl I think you need back up.." lol then the etl-ge walkies "sher can you go on?" Umm if I called backup whyyyyyyyy would I not go on? I responded with attitude in real life, too. Something like "of course I'm already heeeere"
> 
> To that one former etl softlines/salesfloor, I miss you. We always closed together and your ridiculous folding skill made it go so fricking smooth every time.
> 
> To the current etl-sf, do you even know how to fold a shirt? Use a hanger? I see you doing hl stuff but you've never helped in softlines.



In the time I was pseudo-GSA-ing, I got called up by name to go up 4 times, and every time got a worse response, until eventually it was just, "Yeah, so, is anyone going to respond for backup?" I don't have time to be doing all this AND be polite.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 29, 2015)

sher said:


> Omg. I had to do this yesterday lol. "Gstl I think you need back up.." lol then the etl-ge walkies "sher can you go on?" Umm if I called backup whyyyyyyyy would I not go on? I responded with attitude in real life, too. Something like "of course I'm already heeeere"


Sometimes I have no choice but to press the backup button on the register. And one time, my GSTL called me up for backup and after staying at the register for 15 minutes, the same GSTL called me up again even though I haven’t left. I just signalled over to her and gave a “what the fuck” look.


----------



## calimero (Oct 29, 2015)

To that other tm : 
You applied for the target hardship fund  , laziness is not hardship !  And got it ? 
You don't work on Sundays , or Thursdays 
You do not want get carts , or be on a register , you won't do anything in the backroom either , etl asks you to stay past your 4 hr flow schedule , you refuse ! Not once , but all the time , and now you expect to be given more hours ? My question would be where ?
You claim racism every time something doesn't go your way ! 
You call out every week ! 
Get a grip !


----------



## LadyCynide (Oct 29, 2015)

TTOTeam: CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELF. A fellow TM just busted her ass in the breakroom because one of you spilled something all over and then just left it. If you need help, ask. No one would have a problem helping you clean up a spill. But she really could've gotten hurt. Please think about others.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 29, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> TTOTeam: CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELF. A fellow TM just busted her ass in the breakroom because one of you spilled something all over and then just left it. If you need help, ask. No one would have a problem helping you clean up a spill. But she really could've gotten hurt. Please think about others.


I actually got "reprimanded" the last time I said something to a TM about the crap they left sitting on the break room tables. Apparently, asking "are you done with this?" then asking "do any of us women in here LOOK like YOUR MOTHER? Are WE supposed to throw your garbage away for you?" is considered "coaching a fellow TM" & I'm "not authorized to do that."


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2015)

Girl, you are hella nicer that I'd be.
I'd have slapped their face into the table top & mopped it with their hair.
No WONDER we can't get anything nice....


----------



## LadyCynide (Oct 29, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> I actually got "reprimanded" the last time I said something to a TM about the crap they left sitting on the break room tables. Apparently, asking "are you done with this?" then asking "do any of us women in here LOOK like YOUR MOTHER? Are WE supposed to throw your garbage away for you?" is considered "coaching a fellow TM" & I'm "not authorized to do that."



Oh no, see, had I SEEN who it was, there would be NO sarcasm involved. 



redeye58 said:


> Girl, you are hella nicer that I'd be.
> I'd have slapped their face into the table top & mopped it with their hair.
> No WONDER we can't get anything nice....



Redeye gets me on a deeper level.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 29, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> Oh no, see, had I SEEN who it was, there would be NO sarcasm involved.


I'm fluent in sarcasm, I can't help it


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 29, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Girl, you are hella nicer that I'd be.
> I'd have slapped their face into the table top & mopped it with their hair.
> No WONDER we can't get anything nice....


Oh believe me, that crossed my mind. He was young, though, so I figured sarcasm would be the better option (since I don't have degreaser )


----------



## signingminion (Oct 29, 2015)

Yup, I'm not subtle about that crap either. Wipe it up, throw it out, recycle dammit.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 30, 2015)

TTOTM: Can you do anything for yourself? I get that you need help sometimes, but it seems like every time I pass you you ask “can you do this, can you do that”. Just yesterday you asked me to bring a cart to the backroom even though the backroom door was 10 feet in back of you. These remedial tasks take up a lot of my time.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 30, 2015)

TTOLOD: can you please just get what I ask for without being such a dick about it every single time? Yes, we NEED it, we aren't making papier mache Bullseyes with it! Maybe if you'd give us more than 2-3 rolls at a time, we wouldn't ASK for it so often!!! Better yet, just tell me where it's stored and I'll get it myself! This position has really gone to your head, you USED to be nice!


----------



## PullMonkey (Oct 30, 2015)

TTOTM: How the hell do you perform badly enough to not only need help pulling the CAFs on a nontruck day, you also left two of them for the morning team to push AND didn't do the audit!? 

Like, it almost amazes me that you haven't been fired yet, but then I remember you're basically loved by everybody for some reason.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 31, 2015)

TATSFC: a DEPENDENT discount card is for a TM's DEPENDENT!!! That means a spouse OR a child. I ordered dependent cards for my kids, who are MINORS! My 17 year old tried to use his today and the cashier told him he COULDN'T, that they could ONLY be used by the "TM or their SPOUSE." He was paying with cash & buying supplies for a school project. He wasn't with a group of kids either, he was by himself. He ended up paying full price. He then texted me, not realizing I was at work, and I told him to come over to pharmacy. Since it was time for my break, we went over to GS, where we got the discount applied, then the GSTL & I went over to inform the cashier that she was wrong. She proceeded to try and argue with the GSTL!!! I said to her, "he's 17, he's my DEPENDENT so he CAN use a DEPENDENT card."


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 31, 2015)

TTOLOD: If a guest wants to speak directly to a manager, you have to make yourself available to the guest no matter what. I understand you relayed a message to me and you would've told the guest the exact same thing you told me over the walkie, but you can't turn down a request for the guest to speak with you.


----------



## LilMissVO (Oct 31, 2015)

TTOTM, 

I asked you many times to leave me the fuck alone and you never did. 

You have come after me in public trying to get my attention when I wanted none of your crap. 

So when I tell you in busy, on my lunch, and I don't wanna talk, I have every right to enforce the fact that I don't want to speak to you. 

Next time you try that, I'm not going to promise I won't slap you.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 31, 2015)

TTOTM

If I get a call back from the CSC, please go ahead and tell me it's the CSC.

Instead, you said "SFSFun you have a call from headquarters on 2280" and made me wonder wtf I had done to warrant a call from them.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 1, 2015)

TToETL-HR

I really appreciate you requisitioning a pouch of tuna for me when you found out I'm a pescetarian and couldn't eat anything from the sandwich bar. 

TTo....TMperson

I'm...not sure what position you are exactly I think you're one of those intern people and you're still pretty new so for now I'll let it slide since you don't know me. But for the record, I don't like it when whoever is watching the front comes up to me and basically says I gotta push red cards harder and go all car salesman on guests. I know what I'm doing and I'm doing what makes me comfortable. I'll let you know next time that if you make me push them that way you'll have a crying ball of Kaitii on the floor that you have to mop up. I understand it's your job, but also understand that I know what I'm doing.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 1, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOLOD: If a guest wants to speak directly to a manager, you have to make yourself available to the guest no matter what. I understand you relayed a message to me and you would've told the guest the exact same thing you told me over the walkie, but you can't turn down a request for the guest to speak with you.


We have one LOD who will send AP over because they don't like dealing with guests. Guess what sweetheart? That's your fucking JOB! Suck it up and do it!


----------



## sher (Nov 1, 2015)

To all the TMs at work, why don't any of you look your ages? I can't remember a single time that I wasn't shocked to find out someone's age.

To the lod team, I think by now you all know from the weekday 4x4/huddle that the training and leadership of the flow team is not where it should be. Tubs of over-push every week seems reasonable to you guys?? The 4x4 would go much faster if things were put away correctly the first time.

But I mean, I'm just a tm, so maybe idk what I'm talking about.


----------



## thatguyattarget (Nov 2, 2015)

So, there's this one TM who's "on the bench" for a TL position - and every time he walks around and talks to new hires, he acts like he owns the place. It's annoying.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Nov 2, 2015)

TTOTM: Hahahahahaha @ you asking me if I'd pick up one of your shifts. You're NEVER THERE. Why would I do that? You like to call out when we're scheduled to close together, leaving me and the GSTL/GSA scrambling at the end of the night. No, I will not pick up one of your shifts. Now scram!

TTOSRTL: I love you! You are just one of the coolest human beings in our store. And I have fun bonding over our love of beer. haha

TTOSTL: Thanks for agreeing to donate the returned Halloween candy. It really hurt my heart to see so much about to be tossed.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 2, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> TTOTM: Hahahahahaha @ you asking me if I'd pick up one of your shifts. You're NEVER THERE. Why would I do that? You like to call out when we're scheduled to close together, leaving me and the GSTL/GSA scrambling at the end of the night. No, I will not pick up one of your shifts. Now scram!


I never swap shifts with people who call out all the time. I just make up and excuse like "I'm busy" or something if they ask me. I only pickup shifts from people who are great workers and have my back.


----------



## sher (Nov 2, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> I never swap shifts with people who call out all the time. I just make up and excuse like "I'm busy" or something if they ask me. I only pickup shifts from people who are great workers and have my back.



I get this side but if I can, I'll pick up those shifts because otherwise someone I like gets stuck trying to do their work too. Or they call me anyway to come in and then I have to say no. I could theoretically say yes, but I plan my day before I even go to sleep so I'm usually not a fan of that


----------



## calimero (Nov 2, 2015)

To those new seasonal tms : 
First one : you called out on your second day ??? What's wrong with you ? 
Second one : you simply don't have a clue ! You waste so much time looking at the clothes as we sort them , it's not time to shop ! 
Third one : maybe there was some hope for you , except you just told us that you want to work in the backroom and not on softline / flow !
To the same second and third one : it was a test from our etl , when he asked you if you wanted to be on register for a couple of hours today and you refused saying you didn't want to be a cashier , I think your time with target will be short ...


----------



## LadyCynide (Nov 2, 2015)

TTOVMTL: Listen. I re-merchandised all of Halloween from scratch today based on sales and popularity, as well as making it a mission to push the lower selling items to the most visible shelf so that they catch peoples' eyes more and we sell them. While I was doing all of that, you had the nerve to complain to me that you were so tired from pushing out a tub of clearance? Um, hey, sweetie. Nuh-uh. YOU should have been merchandising all of this stuff. Guess I figured out how useful you are, after all. (re: Not at all)


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 2, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> We have one LOD who will send AP over because they don't like dealing with guests. Guess what sweetheart? That's your fucking JOB! Suck it up and do it!


That sounds like another store in my district. They sent their TPS to shadow me for a couple days so they could officially say "he was trained," despite having worked there for six months already.
He told me that his STL would always make him deal with upset guests because she couldn't handle it.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 3, 2015)

To everyone who called out on Halloween: Kindly engage in sexual relations with yourselves. Also, please quit or get fired so we can replace you with people who will actually work their shifts because they need the money.



tgtcpht said:


> TTOLOD: can you please just get what I ask for without being such a dick about it every single time? Yes, we NEED it, we aren't making papier mache Bullseyes with it! Maybe if you'd give us more than 2-3 rolls at a time, we wouldn't ASK for it so often!!! Better yet, just tell me where it's stored and I'll get it myself! This position has really gone to your head, you USED to be nice!



A former GSTL of mine would always make sure the pharmacy was taken care of. When I would help her distribute supplies, she'd give me half a box of receipt paper to deliver to the pharmacy.



dannyy315 said:


> TTOLOD: If a guest wants to speak directly to a manager, you have to make yourself available to the guest no matter what. I understand you relayed a message to me and you would've told the guest the exact same thing you told me over the walkie, but you can't turn down a request for the guest to speak with you.



I can't fucking stand when my ETLs do this.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 3, 2015)

TToTM

Okay I get it, your shift is over and you want to go home. But I think it was pretty rude of you to interrupt me while I'm explaining Cartwheel to a guest who is using it for the first time and is wondering why some clothing didn't count towards the 25% off women's apparel. Yes, Guest Services can do the same thing. No, I'm not going to send her over for something like that. You had less than 10 items and do you know what else Guest Services can do? Check you out for under 10 items. I'm glad I didn't take your "advice" and kept helping the guest out (as I ALWAYS do), because she was extremely grateful that I took the time to explain to her and show her step by step how exactly to use the app.


----------



## Onizuka (Nov 3, 2015)

TTOTM: Chill out, I'll be back in two weeks after my much needed vacation. 

TTOTM: I'm sorry,  but I can't bring everyone something back from Japan as much as I would like to. I don't have the money or luggage space..


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 3, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> A former GSTL of mine would always make sure the pharmacy was taken care of. When I would help her distribute supplies, she'd give me half a box of receipt paper to deliver to the pharmacy.


An entire BOX!!! Be still my beating heart!!! I would probably fall over if this happened at mine!


----------



## OffYaPhone (Nov 3, 2015)

TTOTM: When I told you that I cannot put your TM numbers in because you were paying with your normal bank card, do not then proceed to tell me what I need to do in order to put your numbers in on the POS. *I* am telling *you* why you cannot use your discount. smdh Newbs.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 3, 2015)

*me smacks OffYaPhone's TM repeatedly in the head with a hard copy of discount guidelines


----------



## signingminion (Nov 3, 2015)

Ttttms: if you behave like chuckleheaded nitwits on tonight, the last overnight, I will kill you. I will backstock your body under the pallet of Turkey in the freezer or maybe the ribs. Nobody will much miss you either. Also stop trying to cut corners or just purposely set things wrong. It's not making you look any better to anyone. Would you like to be replaced by a seasonal tm?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 3, 2015)

Still got degreaser....
And room in the walk-in.


----------



## PassinTime (Nov 3, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> To everyone who called out on Halloween: Kindly engage in sexual relations with yourselves. Also, please quit or get fired so we can replace you with people who will actually work their shifts because they need the money.



Yes, over 20 called out or NCNS on Saturday,  and almost 20 on Sunday.  Dang, had an extra hour of sleep on Sunday.


----------



## LadyCynide (Nov 3, 2015)

TTOETL: Listen, I get it. Holding people accountable is hard. But when the new directives say to do a 4x4 in cosmetics every Tuesday, you need to 1) assign someone to all 7 aisles and 2) make sure they DO those aisles. You only ever assign the first two aisles, and the aisles are never done. 

TTOTM: Thank you for hanging up on that woman who was demanding I shop for her. I would've probably just kept listening to her ramble on the phone had you not pressed the disconnect button. Bless your soul. 

TTOReturningTM: I missed you so much! God, I can't wait for you to return to me.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 3, 2015)

TTOTM

I know you thought you were being sneaky by putting that hand basket full of cosmetics reshop with the backstock, but I can spot bs a mile away... So guess what I set aside to put with your autofill pull tomorrow...


----------



## tomthy (Nov 3, 2015)

TTOTM

Please, for the love everything that is holy, stop chewing on that dead marker up at the front desk when no one is looking!  Its gross, and is probably not good for you!


----------



## sher (Nov 4, 2015)

To that one etl-ap, schedule the sexy ap for more hours. He left when I came in today. He is the kind of scenery I need in my life.


----------



## LadyCynide (Nov 4, 2015)

TTOETL-LOG: I hate you. Yet AGAIN the backroom put together a CAF for cosmetics, and YET AGAIN, it was all stuff I had put as backstock over the last few weeks. When I told you, your response was that it's my fault for overwhelming them. You said that every time a hand basket gets filled to give it directly to a BRTM and tell them to backstock it immediately. 

When I tried to hand the basket off and ASKED your TL in charge of the back to take care of it, he literally told me that the day he touched it would be the day hell froze over. Now there's a full tub of backstock, brought back basket by basket, that they are refusing to do and will ABSOLUTELY be back out on a "CAF" again tomorrow. 

DO YOUR JOB. Hold your team accountable.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 4, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> When I tried to hand the basket off and ASKED your TL in charge of the back to take care of it, he literally told me that the day he touched it would be the day hell froze over. Now there's a full tub of backstock, brought back basket by basket, that they are refusing to do and will ABSOLUTELY be back out on a "CAF" again tomorrow.
> 
> DO YOUR JOB. Hold your team accountable.


I'd knock him on his a$$, sit on him & paint him up like a Kachina doll.
"Backstock THIS, bitch."


----------



## LadyCynide (Nov 4, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> I'd knock him on his a$$, sit on him & paint him up like a Kachina doll.
> "Backstock THIS, bitch."



Reeeaaaallllyyyyy wish I could. So done with that whole team. Everyone under that one ETL gets away with messing everything up and nothing happens. They overpush too many of a type of mascara? Must be my fault that the numbers are off. 

Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 4, 2015)

I gots degreaser...and cutlery.....
And there's ALWAYS room in the walk-in (wicked grin)
Shall we party?


----------



## LadyCynide (Nov 4, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> I gots degreaser...and cutlery.....
> And there's ALWAYS room in the walk-in (wicked grin)
> Shall we party?



This is why you're on my top 5 list.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 4, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Ttttms: if you behave like chuckleheaded nitwits on tonight, the last overnight, I will kill you. I will backstock your body under the pallet of Turkey in the freezer or maybe the ribs. Nobody will much miss you either. Also stop trying to cut corners or just purposely set things wrong. It's not making you look any better to anyone. Would you like to be replaced by a seasonal tm?



You mean like this?


----------



## Bosch (Nov 4, 2015)

Or like this?  This the overnight brilliance I deal with on a daily basis, but "They know better." My ass they do.


----------



## LazerKitty (Nov 4, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> TTOETL-LOG: I hate you. Yet AGAIN the backroom put together a CAF for cosmetics, and YET AGAIN, it was all stuff I had put as backstock over the last few weeks. When I told you, your response was that it's my fault for overwhelming them. You said that every time a hand basket gets filled to give it directly to a BRTM and tell them to backstock it immediately.
> 
> When I tried to hand the basket off and ASKED your TL in charge of the back to take care of it, he literally told me that the day he touched it would be the day hell froze over. Now there's a full tub of backstock, brought back basket by basket, that they are refusing to do and will ABSOLUTELY be back out on a "CAF" again tomorrow.
> 
> DO YOUR JOB. Hold your team accountable.


Ugh. I'm dealing with so much of this right now. As a newbie I feel like I'm drowning in cosmetics. Not good


----------



## LazerKitty (Nov 4, 2015)

Bosch said:


> Or like this?  This the overnight brilliance I deal with on a daily basis, but "They know better." My ass they do.


Omg stuff like this is why I hate working sales floor and asked to zone, or do anything "Target". Man, I'm just not feeling it anymore. The whole operation is a damn joke. Blarg!


----------



## Bosch (Nov 4, 2015)

LazerKitty said:


> Omg stuff like this is why I hate working sales floor and asked to zone, or do anything "Target". Man, I'm just not feeling it anymore. The whole operation is a damn joke. Blarg!



Those two pics are mild of the stuff I see everyday. My attitude is hellish and this is why.  Now they want us to get serious about 4x4 and I am like "Oh Fuck No!"


----------



## sher (Nov 4, 2015)

To that one vml, heard you had a lot to say about me in the press store the other day, bitch, what's good?
(Nicki minaj vs Miley Cyrus reference btw)

No one likes you as a person or as a fricking team member. You're saying an entire team is trash and "you don't even go here." You're allowed to talk shit once you've worked softlines for real. You can talk shit when you can tell me what a caf is. You can talk shit once you've tried to close the whole dept alone while being pulled for backup constantly.You can talk shit once anyone can see that you've done anything.

*opens glassdoor.com*


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2015)

sher said:


> To that one vml, heard you had a lot to say about me in the press store the other day, bitch, what's good?
> (Nicki minaj vs Miley Cyrus reference btw)
> 
> No one likes you as a person or as a fricking team member. You're saying an entire team is trash and "you don't even go here." You're allowed to talk shit once you've worked softlines for real. You can talk shit when you can tell me what a caf is. You can talk shit once you've tried to close the whole dept alone while being pulled for backup constantly.You can talk shit once anyone can see that you've done anything.
> ...


*drops the mike & walks away


----------



## griezmanns (Nov 5, 2015)

TTOTM: I have no idea why you take upwards of three and four breaks on a four hour shift. It's really annoying to have to tell the GSTL I have no clue where you are because you've decided to walk around and turn off your light for no reason... why you're still working here is a mystery.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 5, 2015)

griezmanns said:


> TTOTM: I have no idea why you take upwards of three and four breaks on a four hour shift. It's really annoying to have to tell the GSTL I have no clue where you are because you've decided to walk around and turn off your light for no reason... why you're still working here is a mystery.


We have a disappearing GSA lol.


----------



## buxboy (Nov 5, 2015)

To those team members I was working with on a dairy pallet: thank you so much for moving at the pace of a snail going uphill and going EVEN SLOWER when our ETL told us we had ten minutes left to finish it. I really appreciate being the only one making an effort. I truly do.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 5, 2015)

TTOETL-HR: EFF YOU!


----------



## Firefox (Nov 5, 2015)

griezmanns said:


> TTOTM: I have no idea why you take upwards of three and four breaks on a four hour shift. It's really annoying to have to tell the GSTL I have no clue where you are because you've decided to walk around and turn off your light for no reason... why you're still working here is a mystery.



My Sr. GSTL would have given that guy the biggest ear-full of his life whenever he showed up again. That's one of his biggest pet-peaves when a cashier just turns off their light and goes off somewhere without telling one of us. Even if it's just to the restroom, all that we ask is that you let us know so that we know where you are. One of our TM's has the habbit of just turning off his light to go do other things at the checklanes like passing out bags, collecting reshop, etc. without being asked and the two of them are constantly clashing about it.


----------



## tomthy (Nov 6, 2015)

TTORLC (The That One Red Lowes Cart)

Stop coming back into my store's parking lot!  I know you are the only red Lowes shopping cart and that you live next door.  I can only imagine you want a friend, but you have to stay in your own world.

(Also yes that cart isn't a TM, but where else am I supposed to put this?)


----------



## sher (Nov 6, 2015)

I walked into work today with tears streaming down my face lol. Cramps.
To the tm who rubbed my back while I got myself together, thank you!

To the tl who said nice things, thank you! I thought I was good at the whole good service "vibing" thing on the phone and in fitting room too, but I didn't think anyone noticed.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 6, 2015)

tomthy said:


> TTORLC (The That One Red Lowes Cart)
> 
> Stop coming back into my store's parking lot!  I know you are the only red Lowes shopping cart and that you live next door.  I can only imagine you want a friend, but you have to stay in your own world.
> 
> (Also yes that cart isn't a TM, but where else am I supposed to put this?)


It WANTS to be a Target cart.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 6, 2015)

It's lonely.


----------



## tomthy (Nov 6, 2015)

Now I really feel sorry for it.  Ok, guys, I guess it can stay in the cart pens outside with the other carts.  But I can't let him inside


----------



## OffYaPhone (Nov 6, 2015)

TTOTM: You accepted 45 -- *FORTY-FIVE* -- $10 off coupons (which were duplicated) for locks that cost $12.99. *headdesk* Common sense really isn't so common any more.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 6, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> TTOTM: You accepted 45 -- *FORTY-FIVE* -- $10 off coupons (which were duplicated) for locks that cost $12.99. *headdesk* Common sense really isn't so common any more.


Now watch & see if they attempt a return.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Nov 6, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Now watch & see if they attempt a return.


Oh, I'm most certain of it. Who needs 45 fucking LOCKS? When my GSTL told me that, *I* got pissed. He suggested to the ETL-GE that the cashier be termed. I can't say I blame him. And the GSA who initially told the cashier only to accept four coupons, even though they were clearly fraudulent, needs to be spoken to as well. Yeah, the cashier still accepted all 45 even though the GSA said only 4. You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 6, 2015)

Ask the cashier if they wanna pony up $450 for fake coupons. No?
Term.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 6, 2015)

....4-45....my heart

TToTM-

Alright I don't know which one you are, but I'm going to ask every single cashier who accepted the free pad/tampon coupon- that was copied and therefore unacceptable- as well as the two CLEARLY FAKE coupons for 5 and 10 dollars off "Barbie" (like I scanned a random item, scanned the coupon, and it took me to "pick item." Like c'mon I just gave the vast majority of you all a lecture on coupons and you all seemed like you got it down. Clearly we need another session because if the GSA/GSTLs won't properly teach the cashiers about coupons, who will? Oh right, me.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Nov 6, 2015)

Things have been alright for a while, but this week suuuuucks. 

To Those New TMs:
I know you're new, but you're getting away with a lot of shit that wouldn't have flown when I was new. You all have no hustle, no sense of urgency, and you do not listen to or follow simple directions. Pull your shit together or get canned. 

To That One TL: 
Start calling them on their shit or I will start calling you on yours. You give me crap for moving a little slow after hauling seven full pallets of water from one end of the store to another with one of our many wonderful broken-ass jacks that make it feel like I'm moving through dense mud (pardon me for not being Superman, that is clearly my bad), but when a new TM takes three minutes to bowl out one box you say nothing. Fuck you. I work my ass off every day because I give a shit about my work. Not about the job, but about doing my job well. 

To That One ETL: 
You're barely present as a boss. I understand not giving a shit about this job, but these newbies need direction and they don't listen to us regular TMs. 

To Those New TMs again: 
Stop whining about your pay. You make a full dollar more than I do and I've been there doing your exact job for more than two years. Thus far, none of you seem to be worth that pay. Fuck you.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 6, 2015)

TToTL

Take your lunch breaks! No seriously, you're not fooling anyone when you clock out, go back to work, and then clock back in 30 minutes later.

Yes, the backroom looks like shit, but 30 minutes is not going to make a difference and its not worth risking your job over.


----------



## sher (Nov 6, 2015)

sher said:


> To that one etl-ap, schedule the sexy ap for more hours. He left when I came in today. He is the kind of scenery I need in my life.



Update: Our shifts overlapped yesterday so I tried calling him for a fitting room issue.. The etl came instead. Womp womp womp.

Today, though, the cute tps came! The scenery is nice, lately. There's a new mobile guy with a nice butt. I'm Tina Belcher, btw.

To that one tm, I was doing my daily procrastination where I read those because you did it cards or whatever we're calling them and discovered you're on the tl bench. FINALLY. You should've been a tl before old what's his face became one.

To that one beauty concierge, thanks for the conversation. Whoda thunk we lived within a block of each other in college a state away before ending up in this place?! Small world!


----------



## griezmanns (Nov 7, 2015)

TTOTM: Why don't you believe I speak Spanish? I've told you before I speak Spanish, my name tag says I speak Spanish, I've had conversations with guests who didn't speak anything *but* Spanish... but apparently to you, I only know "a few words". I know I'm hella white but damn, I have a degree in it.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 7, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> It WANTS to be a Target cart.


I'm always pushing walmart carts out into the middle of a field. About a couple, three a month.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 7, 2015)

Return 'em to the wild?


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 7, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> TTOLOD: can you please just get what I ask for without being such a dick about it every single time? Yes, we NEED it, we aren't making papier mache Bullseyes with it! Maybe if you'd give us more than 2-3 rolls at a time, we wouldn't ASK for it so often!!! Better yet, just tell me where it's stored and I'll get it myself! This position has really gone to your head, you USED to be nice!



Rolls of what? Register/coupon tape, or something else? If the former I'd just ask the GSTL/GSA to bring it to pharmacy rather than deal with the LOD.

I'd bring it, only way I'd get annoyed would be if you consistently asked for it as you ran out, rather than when loading the last roll, etc. Telling me you need something RIGHT NOW while I am juggling 20 tasks would annoy me, but if you could wait 15-30 minutes till I had a spare moment I'd have no issue bringing pharmacy supplies.



dannyy315 said:


> TTOLOD: If a guest wants to speak directly to a manager, you have to make yourself available to the guest no matter what. I understand you relayed a message to me and you would've told the guest the exact same thing you told me over the walkie, but you can't turn down a request for the guest to speak with you.



Yeah, I disagree. I see no issue with ETL's not wasting their time. Quite often you asking the ETL via walkie, and the guest hearing the answer is more than enough for them to back down.

I frequently tell guests that demand to speak to a manager that they're already doing so, and if they demand to speak to MY manager I tell them that I'm not wasting someone elses time having them come over and repeat something I've already said.

I'm really not keen on giving every entitled rick what they want at the expense of less work being finished.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 8, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> TToTL
> 
> Take your lunch breaks! No seriously, you're not fooling anyone when you clock out, go back to work, and then clock back in 30 minutes later.
> 
> Yes, the backroom looks like shit, but 30 minutes is not going to make a difference and its not worth risking your job over.



And you screwing over everyone working the backroom. You now are doing more work in supposedly less time than your peers. So when Spot cranks up the requirements you are to blame. And why are you working for free? That just proves you are stupid.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 8, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> Rolls of what? Register/coupon tape, or something else? If the former I'd just ask the GSTL/GSA to bring it to pharmacy rather than deal with the LOD.
> 
> I'd bring it, only way I'd get annoyed would be if you consistently asked for it as you ran out, rather than when loading the last roll, etc. Telling me you need something RIGHT NOW while I am juggling 20 tasks would annoy me, but if you could wait 15-30 minutes till I had a spare moment I'd have no issue bringing pharmacy supplies.


It's coupon/register tape or bags we are asking for. We usually go ask when we load the last roll/pack. We don't ask for it immediately, just "when he gets a chance," and ask if SOMEONE can bring some over. It's always the third degree: why do you need more? Didn't you just get some? What happened to what you just got? How much do you have left? Let's see, since you only brought us 2 rolls 3 days ago, I'd say we actually USED all of it....

If they would just tell us where it's stored, we could grab it ourselves and wouldn't have to bother them. We would have no problem grabbing any if it ourselves, but they won't even let our TL get it! What's the big fricking deal?!?! And it's only 1 particular person who ever gives us attitude about it....EVERYONE else says, "okay, just give me a few minutes," and that's fine with us. I'm just sick of getting attitude from 1 particular person like I'm doing something "improper" with it. It's seriously gotten to the point where I will go through the drawers of the rarely used registers until I find some, rather than ask that particular person because I'm tired of the attitude.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 8, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> It's seriously gotten to the point where I will go through the drawers of the rarely used registers until I find some, rather than ask that particular person because I'm tired of the attitude.


What I did for SB & FA because they seldom bring us what we need: receipt paper, change, breaks, etc.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 8, 2015)

griezmanns said:


> TTOTM: Why don't you believe I speak Spanish? I've told you before I speak Spanish, my name tag says I speak Spanish, I've had conversations with guests who didn't speak anything *but* Spanish... but apparently to you, I only know "a few words". I know I'm hella white but damn, I have a degree in it.


Maybe start speaking to him/her in Spanish?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 8, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> What I did for SB & FA because they seldom bring us what we need: receipt paper, change, breaks, etc.


I got snippy on Friday because I went at 10 to ask for it. We still hadn't received it by lunch, so I asked again & was told, "he hadn't had a chance yet, & didn't I JUST bring you some Wednesday?" Yeah, you brought us TWO rolls, you wouldn't have to bring it as often if you gave us more than TWO ROLLS at a time..." The tape on the other register turned pink after lunch, so I called out over the walkie, "GSTL, pharmacy is still waiting on that register tape we've requested twice..." It STILL wasn't there when I left for the day, so I asked one of the cashiers if they had an extra roll. They did, so I took that over.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 8, 2015)

I've also "made change" between the registers as well because it's sometimes taken HOURS for them to bring it to us after we request it. One day, we were down to ONLY a $20, $1s and coins in one register because people kept requesting cash back. The other register had $1s, 2-$50s, & coins. We finally had to call out over the walkie to bring change because the guest didn't want all $1s!

I get that they're busy, but when we request it for BOTH registers, it shouldn't take TWO HOURS to bring it....


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 8, 2015)

Everyone at my store other than me ignores change requests it seems.

Whenever I bring change to starbucks or pharmacy they thank me profusely for bringing them it in a timely manner.

You can tell the GSTL you need change and he will forget until you mention it 2-3 times or tell him you need it RIGHT NOW.

I instead hit K3 to check if anyone needs change roughly every 10 minutes or so. Any time I log off a register I check, just become habit, and doesn't take up any time to check, since it's literally 1 keystroke.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 8, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> Everyone at my store other than me ignores change requests it seems.
> 
> Whenever I bring change to starbucks or pharmacy they thank me profusely for bringing them it in a timely manner.
> 
> ...


I love you!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 8, 2015)

One day, we had to give a guest change for a $100, so when the GSTL brought it, I told her I was requesting more NOW & why. It STILL took her over an hour to bring it!


----------



## OopsChargeback (Nov 8, 2015)

TTOTM:

Today during the truck unload, where time is of the essence, you slowed everyone down by being unreasonable. Yes, I know the pallet that I pulled out of the truck had one item on it marked for Black Friday and that it's not to be pushed onto shelves until then. The pallet also had about 30 boxes on it that were definitely Push for Pets and Market. Yelling at the new TM I'm training to take the whole thing back, especially at that point in time, slowed him down, slowed me down, and slowed down everyone on the line. Yelling over and over at me "you can't set that until black friday, you can't set that yet!", is not only non-productive, but it's also not at all reflective of what I was doing when I took it out to the floor. It was so everything else could be pushed out before the BF box would be taken to the back room. If you would have ceased your screeching and listened and let me do my job we would have been done with the unload sooner and I wouldn't have started my shift off in a bad mood. I know I haven't been here for 20 years, but this ain't my first rodeo. You awful bitch.


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 8, 2015)

To that one TM: You kind of really worry me sometimes.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 8, 2015)

TToTM

Why on earth are you pressing "accept anyways" on a buy one free coupon?????? It automatically takes off the max price of 5 dollars and you writing in 3.84 on the coupon does not make it okay. I'm not sure why you tried explaining that it's okay because you're writing in the amount either. Where does that dollar something go then? Free money off to the couponer! 

TToAP

You constantly push BOB and LISA on us, even setting us up by coming into our lane and making sure we check the bag you bring up (which is kinda dumb of you to do because no one seemed to think twice about not checking AP when we actually check everything else lmao). You should start making sure we (see: everyone else but me apparently) know how to properly accept coupons. The amount of coupon scammers is unreal and there is only so much a lowly cashier such as myself can do


----------



## tomthy (Nov 8, 2015)

TToTM

Thank you for believing in me.  I knew I could push 26 carts on my own into the building.  Also thank you for asking if I was going to lay down and die after doing it.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 8, 2015)

Code Green in the making?


----------



## OffYaPhone (Nov 8, 2015)

TTOETLGE: YOU are the ONLY one who wanted this TM to be GSA. She is useless and you refuse to see it. It's frustrating.


----------



## griezmanns (Nov 8, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Maybe start speaking to him/her in Spanish?


I told them *in Spanish* that I speak Spanish. She still gave me a dirty look like she didn't believe me. I've talked to other TMs in Spanish with no issue, she just doesn't seem to like it... but according to others she's been rude to guests also because they don't speak Spanish the same way she does. It's whatever.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 8, 2015)

griezmanns said:


> I told them *in Spanish* that I speak Spanish. She still gave me a dirty look like she didn't believe me. I've talked to other TMs in Spanish with no issue, she just doesn't seem to like it... but according to others she's been rude to guests also because they don't speak Spanish the same way she does. It's whatever.




There are so many forms of Spanish, to say that one isn't the 'right' Spanish shows serious ignorance on her part.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 8, 2015)

TToGSA

Give!!!Me!!!!The!!!Money!!!You!!!Owe!!!Me!!!

I did not lend you money for gas so you can give me an excuse every time I ask. That's what I get for being nice apparently.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 9, 2015)

griezmanns said:


> I told them *in Spanish* that I speak Spanish. She still gave me a dirty look like she didn't believe me. I've talked to other TMs in Spanish with no issue, she just doesn't seem to like it... but according to others she's been rude to guests also because they don't speak Spanish the same way she does. It's whatever.


So you speak *Spanish* and she speaks *Spanglish*?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 9, 2015)

Kaitii said:


> TToGSA
> 
> Give!!!Me!!!!The!!!Money!!!You!!!Owe!!!Me!!!
> 
> I did not lend you money for gas so you can give me an excuse every time I ask. That's what I get for being nice apparently.


Need some degreaser?


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 9, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Need some degreaser?


Don't forget the walk-in


----------



## RunForACallBox (Nov 9, 2015)

ToMyTL: Fuck you bitch! Let me do my myDevice updates in peace. I know what I'm doing! Go fuck your ETL...


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 9, 2015)

Kaitii said:


> TToAP
> 
> You constantly push BOB and LISA on us, even setting us up by coming into our lane and making sure we check the bag you bring up (which is kinda dumb of you to do because no one seemed to think twice about not checking AP when we actually check everything else lmao). You should start making sure we (see: everyone else but me apparently) know how to properly accept coupons. The amount of coupon scammers is unreal and there is only so much a lowly cashier such as myself can do



Corporate has really been coming down on AP hard to get BOB and LISA PMR's and to make sure that all the cashiers are checking BOB and LISA every single time. It's to the point that our APBP has emailed my ETL asking for each of us to get at least one BOB or LISA case every week, which is nigh impossible, as all my cashiers are good at checking BOB and LISA, and few subjects try to walk a cart of stuff through the registers at my store, if they're trying to steal stuff, they tend to try pushing out altogether or concealing in a purse or bag.
As for the coupon policy, that's the GSTL's responsibility to train everyone on. It frustrates me seeing couponers, and if I see/hear something obviously incorrect,  I will interject, but I normally get the GSTL's attention, and there is only one who actually stands up to the couponers, the rest, including the etl-ge, all roll over.


----------



## wutismyjobhere (Nov 9, 2015)

TToBRTM
You are a socially inept, overdramatic @ssh---. Stop whining about the damn back stock. I KNOW you have too much shit back there, but wtf do you want me to do? It is TRUE back stock. BTW I had already warned two TL's and ETL-Log that it would be high back stock, so they were aware. Talk to the damn D.C. if you have that clout so that I don't waste time trying to push things that have absolutely no way of fitting on the shelf. BTW shelf quantities are true in the system, I don't know why they sent so much stuff, but believe me you won't shoot this messenger. I shoot back.


----------



## wutismyjobhere (Nov 9, 2015)

TToTM
Don't get on the line 15 minutes after the rest of us and squeeze between myself and another TM. WE DON'T need you in this section. Get your bum over to the other side and bust a sweat just like we do on a daily. A dude handling the stacking on one pallet while we women bust our ass on the heavy shit of four each makes me look at you funny (women's lib, kiss my butt). We ALL should bust our asses equally!


----------



## Bosch (Nov 9, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> Everyone at my store other than me ignores change requests it seems.
> 
> Whenever I bring change to starbucks or pharmacy they thank me profusely for bringing them it in a timely manner.
> 
> ...



I do this as well. Back up, get done, check drawer, request what is needed. Tell GSTL.


----------



## brizzy93 (Nov 9, 2015)

TToTM
I honestly don't know how the hell you still have a job. You lie and say you're with guests when you get called for backup. The GSA *SAW* you when she called you for a carry out, and you said you were with a guest. *She called you out over the walkie lmao.*You grab the smallest CAF cart and spent hours pushing it unless an ETL/TL tells you to take a flat. I don't get why you seem to be a favorite.


----------



## tomthy (Nov 9, 2015)

TToLOD

I know everyone doesn't really like you.  Heck, I even hated your guts when I first started working.  I remember when you had to go away for a full month because of family issues, I was really happy you weren't around.  Now I've changed my view.  Most people don't like you at all, I guess I'm in the minority now.  Thanks for everything undisclosed LOD.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 9, 2015)

griezmanns said:


> I told them *in Spanish* that I speak Spanish. She still gave me a dirty look like she didn't believe me. I've talked to other TMs in Spanish with no issue, she just doesn't seem to like it... but according to others she's been rude to guests also because they don't speak Spanish the same way she does. It's whatever.


My first Spanish teacher was born and raised in Venezuela and I studied with her for two years. Her best friend was my second Spanish teacher and I had her the next two. She's straight up underprivileged white lady with book taught Spanish knowledge even after travelling to several Spanish speaking countries multiple times. The second one spent two years catching her class up to where I was at the end of my second year because they changed books and the new one expected them to have learned more than three verb tenses in two years. She tried to fail me for using the nosotros/vosotros forms of verbs "because nobody in Spain talks like that". Except when we went to Spain...stupid cow. Thankfully the first teacher and the department head intervened and made her stop being dumb.


----------



## LadyCynide (Nov 9, 2015)

TTOTM: When you texted me, after your second day back at our lovely store, and told me that you were sick of seeing people making googly eyes at each other, of COURSE I knew who you meant right away. THANK YOU for finally telling her to do her damn job and for calling me and giving me a good laugh about it.

TTOTM(mentioned above): You're dating the guy in electronics. We get it. He's a sweet guy. But you still have to do your job. Every time you're scheduled, they put you in market, and EVERY DAMN TIME you spend your entire shift over in electronics, all the way across the store, standing around and flirting. Be a couple outside of the store. Other TMs do it regularly. No one wants to pick up your slack just because you're dating another TM. Not to mention you're new, and you are easily on the bottom five list of most of management.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 9, 2015)

To that one ETL: If you want anyone in the store to respect you, you might want to consider being respectful to them, even if they're your subordinates. It also helps when you don't accuse people of doing things they didn't do.



tomthy said:


> TTORLC (The That One Red Lowes Cart)
> 
> Stop coming back into my store's parking lot!  I know you are the only red Lowes shopping cart and that you live next door.  I can only imagine you want a friend, but you have to stay in your own world.
> 
> (Also yes that cart isn't a TM, but where else am I supposed to put this?)



Well, since it's not a Target cart, I suppose one could argue that it's a guest.

My store is in a plaza, so we get a lot of "foreign" carts in our lot too. It always makes me laugh when I see a guest walking through the store with a cart from Babies R Us.


----------



## PullMonkey (Nov 9, 2015)

To the entire instocks team:

Go fornicate with yourselves 

Sincerely, PullMonkey


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 9, 2015)

PullMonkey said:


> To the entire instocks team:
> 
> Go fornicate with yourselves
> 
> Sincerely, PullMonkey



To whomever won't give the instocks team enough hours to push their batches:

Go fornicate with yourselves

Sincerely, mrknownothing


----------



## Kartman (Nov 9, 2015)

We all need to work together and help everyone as a team. Don't think of it as working for Target, not one bit at all.

Think of it as simply  working.

Every one of us applied for this job, so all of us should be glad we were hired.

I am.

And I'll help you with anything I can if I know how to do it. Just ask me...

This is better than digging ditches! :>)


----------



## WinterRose (Nov 9, 2015)

To My Leadership:

Of course, my dept looks the way it does. I did salesplanners for 3 of my 4 days in the dept, and I kept getting pulled to do other stuff for ETLs that I never got to do any 4x4s for two weeks. I still get pulled a lot. Plus, plano fake tied a lot of aisles so how can those who do CAFs or those in flow do their job well? From now I am gonna try and be a little bit selfish.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 10, 2015)

TTOTM: I don't know who you are, as I didn't bother looking at the grid, but who ever you are, you are a dick. You called out, for apparently not the first time, leaving one person in all of hardlines after 7 pm on Sunday. Yes, one person to cover all of Consumables, Toys, Paper/Pets/Chem, Domestics, and HBA.
I felt so bad for the TM, and I weren't losing my mind trying to track 4 different suspicious subjects alone, I would have helped with reshopping.
TTOtherTM: Great job Sunday night. You were alone after 7, other than Electronics, but you didn't get phased.
TTOCashier: awesome job catching all the ticket switching. It is really appreciated,  and it has not gone un-noticed (by AP, anyway, your ETL not-withstanding). If you are ever interested in transferring into AP, I would advocate for you.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 10, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> Corporate has really been coming down on AP hard to get BOB and LISA PMR's and to make sure that all the cashiers are checking BOB and LISA every single time. It's to the point that our APBP has emailed my ETL asking for each of us to get at least one BOB or LISA case every week, which is nigh impossible, as all my cashiers are good at checking BOB and LISA, and few subjects try to walk a cart of stuff through the registers at my store, if they're trying to steal stuff, they tend to try pushing out altogether or concealing in a purse or bag.
> As for the coupon policy, that's the GSTL's responsibility to train everyone on. It frustrates me seeing couponers, and if I see/hear something obviously incorrect,  I will interject, but I normally get the GSTL's attention, and there is only one who actually stands up to the couponers, the rest, including the etl-ge, all roll over.


That...explains a lot. I thought the new AP guy we hired was just really _really _passionate about BOB and LISA. What even counts as a BOB/LISA case? Something obviously being stolen? Every now and then I get small items like a little plushie or a spoon in bins and it just seems like something that fell in. 

Unfortunately here the GSTLs and..most everyone except a couple tend to roll over too. Or they're too busy to come over and just tell them to take it. Since I can't just leave my lane to help someone being targeted by a couponer it's really frustrating being so helpless. 

Which also leads me to...

TToTM-

hol y hshit shily shit ho ly sholy sHIT HOW COULD YOU JUST TAKE THAT GIANT FUCKING WAD OF COUPONS FROM THE COUPONER AND /ACCEPT EVERYTHING/ YOU OVERRODE EVERY. SINGLE. ONE. She went from over 300 dollars to under 30 and I was off for the day. It hurt so bad to watch I never want to see you up at a register again thank


----------



## Kuroyume (Nov 10, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one ETL: If you want anyone in the store to respect you, you might want to consider being respectful to them, even if they're your subordinates. It also helps when you don't accuse people of doing things they didn't do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine is in a plaza as well.  Seeing a BB&B cart at our Target is very odd.  The BB&B is like a mile on the other side of the plaza - no kidding.  Someone is either a joker or takes their shopping *way* too seriously.


----------



## tgtguy (Nov 10, 2015)

ttotm-  I don't know why its so hard. Frozen food stays in the freezer NOT in the cooler. Better yet if you would actually push the auto fills when you pull them...you wouldn't have to worry about it . Over the last two days I have qmosed almost a three tier cart full of frozen food.....left in the walk in cooler. STOP FLIRTING AND DO YOUR JOB!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 10, 2015)

To Corporate: can you PLEASE send something out to ALL the stores regarding the TM discount. I'm on vacation in another state and was told by the cashier that "your discount is only good at YOUR store & cannot be used on alcohol purchases." I had to call for a GSTL, who also said the same thing, then I called for the LOD, who verified that, no, it's good at ANY Target on ANY merchandise. If it was a small purchase, I wouldn't have made a big deal, but I had over $200 in merchandise and we drove out of our way to go to Target.


----------



## sher (Nov 11, 2015)

To that one tl, girl, idk any of the gossip. I'm the last person to ask lol. There was a time when gossip often reached me, but my gossip connections are gone... And even back then, I didn't *want* to know anything. "My name is Bennett and I ain't in it"

To that one tm, we don't have to say good morning the moment we see each other. We can wait until I've removed my disguise and earbuds because I'm still in that time period before work where I'm pretending to just be a random person shopping for pb&j oatmeal while obnoxiously drumming and humming along to Justin Bieber


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 11, 2015)

TToTL

Who even are you that you a_sked if I'm cashier trained. _You knew the newbie though?? Asked her to go to backup for cashier??? And just looked at me like "...are you cashier trained?" smh. Like every TL even ones I've never interacted with know me by name and what I do (see: cashier)

Also I'm slightly insulted that you were surprised when I got through my zones very quickly when I told you my strength was zoning like did you think I was lying or something. I did a caf, the (apparent hellhole) stationary, and all of seasonal with about an hour total of backup and still had time to sort a cart at guest services and help out a fellow TM with her zone. Also, it would be nice to get just a little bit of appreciation for my work instead of "cool now do this." 

TToTM

You're so welcome for the help, that whole huge ass decor section is way too much for one person to zone like damn. You can also think of it as thanks for the times you come to backup the front lanes ;3

TToCA

You da real MVP, retired and hadn't worked for 25 years and you're pushing carts. It's taking a lot out of you, but we're always so short on a CA that I really appreciate what you do. Also can appreciate you appreciating my zones.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Nov 11, 2015)

TTOTM: No, I will not mind my own business. You're too busy trying to push a REDcard and not trying to help the guest out in other ways. She told you three times she didn't want to sign up for the card. I told you that there were coupons in the ad that she could use for her home purchase. You ignored me. Don't get mad when I pull the guest over and scan the coupons for her and give her some cash back. Scared because she might have a survey on the bottom of the receipt (too bad she didn't) -- too fucking bad. Next time, try to help the guest IN ALL WAYS POSSIBLE. Yes, she filled out a card for my helping her out. You mad?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 11, 2015)

Tru vibe, that.
Reminds me of when a guest asked if we carried a home product.
We didn't but I told her who did & a TM asked me why I told them someplace else to find what they were looking for.
It's helping a guest vs trying to sell them what they don't need (which will likely be returned). 
Also, product knowledge doesn't stop at the door & that guest will likely remember your help if you directed them to the right source.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 11, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Tru vibe, that.
> Reminds me of when a guest asked if we carried a home product.
> We didn't but I told her who did & a TM asked me why I told them someplace else to find what they were looking for.
> It's helping a guest vs trying to sell them what they don't need (which will likely be returned).
> Also, product knowledge doesn't stop at the door & that guest will likely remember your help if you directed them to the right source.



This X10!!!!!


----------



## FredPanda3 (Nov 11, 2015)

To that one guest service tm that keeps telling guests we have something available on the floor when we don't. It may seem like an easy way to get guests out of your hair, but don't put them onto someone else's plate.


----------



## LadyCynide (Nov 11, 2015)

TTOVMTL: I still don't like your attitude, but when asked who you preferred working with out of the brand TMs, not only did you say me, but you also chose me to be the one to gain the additional 16 hours a week, thus making me full time (until Christmas), for the seasonal brand position. Thank you! 

TTOGSTM: I get it. You're mad that we're treated differently. But there's a reason for that. Maybe try being a little more....open? Friendly? Human?


----------



## PullMonkey (Nov 11, 2015)

To all 'dem seasonal hires: Please, before dragging me back to the main stockroom to pull something, check to see if it actually exists there. Granted, sometimes there are unlocated items back there, but 9 times out of 10 if it says there's nothing in the back, there's nont.


----------



## sher (Nov 11, 2015)

Umm... To me, since I can't write myself one of those because of you cards and no one will notice, way to go on fixing all those hats, gloves and girls accessories in BGI. It looks super bomb and way easier to maintain.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Nov 12, 2015)

I'd write you one, @sher! 

Speaking of which...TTO front end management team -- NONE OF YOU write out You cards (or Vibe cards for that matter). I mentioned to one GSTL on Tuesday and I will mention it to the other GSTL who actually will listen to me. But it would be wonderful if your front end got recognized every now and then. And I'm not talking about myself. There are a lot of folks up there who put in hard work. And I best not see You cards complimenting each other or it'll be ON.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Nov 12, 2015)

TTOTL:

Thanks for letting me stay longer. I'm broke as hell.


----------



## lovecats (Nov 12, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Tru vibe, that.
> Reminds me of when a guest asked if we carried a home product.
> We didn't but I told her who did & a TM asked me why I told them someplace else to find what they were looking for.
> It's helping a guest vs trying to sell them what they don't need (which will likely be returned).
> Also, product knowledge doesn't stop at the door & that guest will likely remember your help if you directed them to the right source.


We had an etl/hr that told us we weren't to suggest another store if the guest wanted something we didn't carry.  Like if they wanted something like cross stitch supplies, etc.  and telling them to go to Hobby Lobby.  It never made sense to me.  Then months later I actually heard her tell a guest to go check out another store for something we didn't carry.  Talk about mixed messages.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 12, 2015)

lovecats said:


> We had an etl/hr that told us we weren't to suggest another store if the guest wanted something we didn't carry.  Like if they wanted something like cross stitch supplies, etc.  and telling them to go to Hobby Lobby.  It never made sense to me.  Then months later I actually heard her tell a guest to go check out another store for something we didn't carry.  Talk about mixed messages.



I once had an ETL suggest that a guest try looking at Walmart for the item he was trying to find. He told me to cover my ears before he said it.

But he was joking.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Nov 13, 2015)

TTOETLGE: Thanks for actually taking my You card suggestion seriously! It's nice to see the front end get some recognition on the board!


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 13, 2015)

TToSrTL

Thank you for being the source of the only semblance of training I've gotten during my first three hardlines shifts. First shift I was told to zone and thrown to the dogs otherwise. Second I was given a caf and mydevice and thrown to the wolves. Nothing on where the hell the cardboard goes or how to use a mydevice. Unfortunately for me, I'm not the type to constantly ask for help over a walkie. Fortunately for me, I survived the shifts (and they were still fun!). Finally on the third shift you were there and were constantly checking up on me, giving me advice, showing me how to work things and everything went a lot smoother and I appreciate that especially since the night was busy and you were constantly running around everywhere. 

P.S I totally appreciate the compliment calling me a great cashier too


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 13, 2015)

To my STL: I love you. Thank you for recognizing I went above and beyond and slipped me a $15.00 gift card.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 13, 2015)

To that One GSA, GSTL, and ETL-GE: Shame on all of you! You chose a young, maybe 95 lbs soaking wet, 5 foot on a good day, to do Curbside after dark, where she has to go to the guest's car, alone!? Knowing full well that we have a large transient population that hangs out around the mall? Then all three of you blew off her concerns when she approached all of you and expressed her concern and said that she wasn't comfortable going out there alone, and then you told her to deal with it?
Bullshit. Thankfully the closing GSTL last night is competent and addressed her concerns and assigned someone else to do it. And trust me, the next time I see the ETL-HR, if the girls hasn't talked to her, I will.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 13, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> To that One GSA, GSTL, and ETL-GE: Shame on all of you! You chose a young, maybe 95 lbs soaking wet, 5 foot on a good day, to do Curbside after dark, where she has to go to the guest's car, alone!? Knowing full well that we have a large transient population that hangs out around the mall? Then all three of you blew off her concerns when she approached all of you and expressed her concern and said that she wasn't comfortable going out there alone, and then you told her to deal with it?
> Bullshit. Thankfully the closing GSTL last night is competent and addressed her concerns and assigned someone else to do it. And trust me, the next time I see the ETL-HR, if the girls hasn't talked to her, I will.


My store loves to let me walk to my car alone at night, cause everyone else parks beside the building not in the designated area. I always tell them when I get mugged/raped/killed I've texted my husband names of managers and they will be sued along with the company....guess who still doesn't give a flying fuck?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 13, 2015)

One of the things I hated about GSA even more than clopens was walking out by myself.
I always made sure my TMs went out in pairs but I was stuck doing reports & ETLs never walked me to my car. 
Fortunately, I never looked worth messing with.


----------



## sher (Nov 13, 2015)

To whoever is hiring these attractive people, thanks. There was a plainclothes fine ass ap (or should I say bae p?) in today. I've never been happier to discover theft as I was today.

To the guest service team, bruhhh. Pink tags go on girl's clothing. Not only that, but if they poked a super un-neat new hole through the tag, use the dpci printed in the items. I want to train on service desk so I can catch these people in the act and look in their stupid faces when I turn them down.


----------



## brizzy93 (Nov 13, 2015)

signingminion said:


> My store loves to let me walk to my car alone at night, cause everyone else parks beside the building not in the designated area. I always tell them when I get mugged/raped/killed I've texted my husband names of managers and they will be sued along with the company....guess who still doesn't give a flying fuck?


I normally don't care if I have to walk alone to the train, nor does anyone usually notice... I also kind of keep my headphones in when I prob shouldn't lol. The other night when I worked a closing shift, ETL-HR, an AP TM(?) (I don't know what his position is actually) and a HL TL actually stood behind and waited with me while I waited for my brother to pick me up. That was super nice of them. Shout out to them


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 13, 2015)

brizzy93 said:


> I normally don't care if I have to walk alone to the train, nor does anyone usually notice... I also kind of keep my headphones in when I prob shouldn't lol. The other night when I worked a closing shift, ETL-HR, an AP TM(?) (I don't know what his position is actually) and a HL TL actually stood behind and waited with me while I waited for my brother to pick me up. That was super nice of them. Shout out to them


Reminds me of this:


----------



## tomthy (Nov 14, 2015)

TToTM

Don't worry.  You got a REDCard, that's good.  Don't be scared.  I know its weird when the LOD shouts your name through the walkie, but everything will be fine.


----------



## hannahlouwho (Nov 14, 2015)

TTOSrGSTL:
It's official. I despise you. I've tried really hard but for the love of god you are a grown man. Quit talking sh*t like a highschool girl. I've done nothing to you and I KNOW HOW TO DO MY JOB. (I've proven this to you time and time again) YES, I know about the "$20 empowerment rule" YES, I still called an LOD up. Do you know why?? NO YOU DON'T BECAUSE YOU WE NOT THERE AND THE SITUATION WAS NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS. You should know by now that I only call for help when I really, truly need it. You're just a jerk who clearly has some power issues you need to sort through. Being in a position above me (and all of the other people you pull this sh*t on) does not mean you're smarter. I really thought your leadership skills were improving but I was painfully wrong. You're still just as, if not more, unprofessional.



Sorry, ya'll I really needed to get that off my chest before I exploded.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 15, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> One of the things I hated about GSA even more than clopens was walking out by myself.
> I always made sure my TMs went out in pairs but I was stuck doing reports & ETLs never walked me to my car.
> Fortunately, I never looked worth messing with.


I'm not, but they do this to anyone. Tiny girl who's under a hundred pounds soaking wet...who cares. I was very vocal in making sure people aren't alone. We're near a truck stop right off the highway. Perfect location for transient crime.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 15, 2015)

TTOTM: Stop. The Thanksgiving week schedule came out the other day and you spent our e.n.t.i.r.e. shift together complaining about the shifts you got.  We all know seniority counts for nothing, and you are not a TL or above.  As we used to say when I worked with young kids, "you get what you get and you don't get upset." So stop.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 15, 2015)

TTOETL-HR: why did you lie to me?  I know I'm not one of your favorite TMs, but I asked you to do something and you seemed all for it, as do/did many of the other ETLs, SrTLs, and TLs.  We had this discussion several months ago so I thought the issue was resolved. Guess I had too much faith.


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 15, 2015)

TTOTM: please don't sit one seat away from me in a nearly empty breakroom and proceed to loudly talk on your cellphone.


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 15, 2015)

TTOTM: Turn your walkie off when in the break room for lunch and break. It's bad enough I have to hear nonsense when working, but I will not tolerate it in the break room. Thank you


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 16, 2015)

TToGSA

I asked you if I could zone Bullseye's Playground because I was feeling extremely burnt out from cashiering by the 7th hour of my shift but you said no because someone else was doing it. I was totally okay with it, a little sad but it's not like there was anything else I could do. A few minutes later you came back and said you had something for me to do. You gave me a cart with a few items and sent me to the floor to pick them up to refill the endcaps in the front lane. You know it's one of the things I love doing to get away from the register for a few minutes. For the last 45 minutes of my shift you had me walking around the store picking up the things we needed and putting them on the endcaps. I felt so much better after that. Seriously, thank you.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 16, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> TTOTM: please don't sit one seat away from me in a nearly empty breakroom and proceed to loudly talk on your cellphone.



To literally everyone: Please don't talk on your cellphone in the breakroom because

It's obnoxious
You're in the store; go outside where you can get a far better signal


----------



## Firefox (Nov 16, 2015)

oath2order said:


> To literally everyone: Please don't talk on your cellphone in the breakroom because
> 
> It's obnoxious
> You're in the store; go outside where you can get a far better signal



We have a flow TM who comes in about 3 hours before his shift starts-- around 7PM or so--  and sits in the break room with his laptop and talks over Skype. Without headphones. With the volume at max. And he yells/talks super loudly all the time. When he's schedules, I'll walk into the break room and immediately do a 180 and take my lunch to the TL communal office area.

And the kicker is that he's a "ladies man" and doesn't censor himself at all. He always makes everyone uncomfortable when he talks about his made up conquests and goes into WAY too much detail. Really bad. And no matter what, he's never held accountable. So many people have complained to our ETL-HR and STL about it but NOTHING HAPPENS.


----------



## lovecats (Nov 16, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> One of the things I hated about GSA even more than clopens was walking out by myself.
> I always made sure my TMs went out in pairs but I was stuck doing reports & ETLs never walked me to my car.
> Fortunately, I never looked worth messing with.


Do you suppose they heard about your degreaser and the freezer?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 16, 2015)

Yeh, or maybe it was the scabbard strapped across my back....


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 16, 2015)

To all them Starbucks TMs

Sorry not sorry about all the TMs going up to you guys asking for "Kaitii's drink"


----------



## OopsChargeback (Nov 16, 2015)

TTOTM: You're a lazy piece of shit. I can't believe that our leadership hasn't talked to you yet. If I performed for one minute the way you perform for the entirety of every shift, my ETL and TL would each tear me a new one. They must really like your winning yes-man personality so much they haven't noticed that you do nothing you say yes to. 

TTOETL and TTOTL: Fucking do your jobs. Hold these fuckheads accountable for their shitty performance. You've already made a big show saying to the seasonal TMs that they need to step up their game or get canned, so fucking do it. Can someone. Put the fucking fear in them. Show them that they are meaningless, replaceable human garbage like everyone else at this shithole store.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 16, 2015)

Kaitii said:


> To all them Starbucks TMs
> 
> Sorry not sorry about all the TMs going up to you guys asking for "Kaitii's drink"


You brat!


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 17, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> TTOTM: please don't sit one seat away from me in a nearly empty breakroom and proceed to loudly talk on your cellphone.



There's a TM at my store who does this, but instead of talking on the phone, he plays videos without earphones and with the volume on full-blast. Irritates the hell out of me. Seriously, just sit somewhere else. Nobody wants to hear that shit.


----------



## SoftlinesSlave (Nov 17, 2015)

Kaitii said:


> To all them Starbucks TMs
> 
> Sorry not sorry about all the TMs going up to you guys asking for "Kaitii's drink"



I caused this to happen at my store too, but only with a specific barista. Def not sorry.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 17, 2015)

TTOTM: Watch yourself.  You were t-h-i-s close to dropping an anti-Semitic comment.  I don't like what you wound up saying instead either though, it was ignorant.  Obviously you don't know that I'm Jewish; most people don't.  But even if I wasn't, I wouldn't tolerate that.


----------



## Penrose (Nov 17, 2015)

@jadzia - that's awesome - being asked on a date!! Happy for you.  where are you guys going on a date?


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 17, 2015)

To that one TL: Chill the fuck out. Flow left open stock in the case? Don't throw a fit and start swearing. It makes me uncomfortable and makes you look immature. Also lol at you giving people shit for safety violations when you/your team is leaning pallets against the wall and up until very, very recently the backroom's looked a tad safer than the Triangle Shirtwaist Factory.

To that one TM: Sorry that you seem to think me raising my voice slightly and that "Are we just going to stand around?" is some kind of freakout on my part. Don't yell at me to calm down then get in my face and threaten to lose your shit when I ask you to calm down yourself.


----------



## Penrose (Nov 17, 2015)

calm down, @Circle9 - geez, you're so emotional! chill !!


----------



## Penrose (Nov 17, 2015)

To that one TM: Your level of euphoria scared me. What's wrong?


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 17, 2015)

Penrose said:


> calm down, @Circle9 - geez, you're so emotional! chill !!


----------



## Penrose (Nov 17, 2015)

@Circle9 - just messing with yah!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 17, 2015)

TTOTM: stop making up "rules" that make no effing sense!


----------



## RedorBlue (Nov 17, 2015)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOTM: Watch yourself.  You were t-h-i-s close to dropping an anti-Semitic comment.  I don't like what you wound up saying instead either though, it was ignorant.  Obviously you don't know that I'm Jewish; most people don't.  But even if I wasn't, I wouldn't tolerate that.



I hated when I was a HR manager and new TM would complain that I was being a Nazi. They would shut up real fast when they learned that I was HR and when I gracefully adjusted my Star of David necklace. You can only imagine what kind of conversation we had next...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 17, 2015)

RedorBlue said:


> I hated when I was a HR manager and new TM would complain that I was being a Nazi. They would shut up real fast when they learned that I was HR and when I gracefully adjusted my Star of David necklace. You can only imagine what kind of conversation we had next...


Kind of along the same lines....one of the sltms always talks about people being "bipolar" when they're just in a bad mood or she encounters a bitchy guest. I almost told her, "bitch....you want to see bipolar? I'll show you bipolar!"


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Nov 17, 2015)

TTOTM: if you don't get fired by the end of the month, I'll be shocked.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 17, 2015)

RedorBlue said:


> I hated when I was a HR manager and new TM would complain that I was being a Nazi. They would shut up real fast when they learned that I was HR and when I gracefully adjusted my Star of David necklace. You can only imagine what kind of conversation we had next...


Awkward wouldn't even BEGIN to describe it....


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 17, 2015)

TTOGSTL: You bought me dinner for responding to all your calls for back up tonight. Thanks. Idk why some people have an issue with you, you're a little kooky but I think our entire store is so that's cool.


----------



## NPC (Nov 18, 2015)

I had a newbie ask what to do with some trash he found either in a cart, or on the salesfloor. They were two, empty, ice cream cups. He asked me what to do with them, expect he said it like this, "Uh, so like, what do I do with this kind of stuff." I told him, "It's garbage, just throw it away." He proceeded to just leave it on my counter at guest service, despite the massive trashcan I have, with some other garbage, after leaving his stray cart filled with tags and fixtures I'm assuming he also didn't know what to do with and was too lazy to find out. 

I hate that, "someone else will do it" mentality. It's completely mindless.


----------



## jadzia (Nov 18, 2015)

TToTL - Just because you know I genuinely enjoy my job and do things without complaining, it's not an excuse for you to dump all your work on me. You think your promotion has entitled you to making me do all your work and then being rude when you don't think it's up to your standards. Do it yourself then, like you're supposed to


----------



## KingBear (Nov 18, 2015)

TToTM - I seriously appreciate your assistance in pointing out what book I'll need to order cafe items tomorrow, but leaving that book "over in Photo so I don't forget" is maybe the opposite of helpful...

To Some Other TMs - How have you guys worked here for, like, so many years and not managed to learn the ordering process for your department? You don't work mornings? What's that shit about? If this order goes all awry, I know what my recommendations for blame will be....

(maybe this is unfair to those other TMs but dammit dammit dammit I was trying NOT to rely on this person because they're more than a little infamous, and the fact that I can go to literally no other cafe TM and get their help in this seems _absurd_. "Why'd they let [TM I'm covering] take a week off? We wouldn't have these problems if they didn't go" HEY, GENIUS, IT'S NOT THEIR JOB TO SHOULDER ALL OF YOUR BURDENS, AND THEY'RE MOVING AND NEED THE TIME OFF THAT THEY'VE EARNED AND MAYBE YOU CAN PICK UP THE SLACK INSTEAD OF BEING SO IGNORANT ABOUT YOUR ONE JOB)

(ALSO I HOPE NONE OF YOU ARE ON THIS FORUM BECAUSE SOOOOOOOO HELP MEEEEEEE)


----------



## ElectronicsTM (Nov 18, 2015)

TtoTM - You are amazing. You are just a hardlines sales floor TM (and a darn good one!), but you were scheduled in electronics today alongside me. You came in and went straight into doing your 4x4 after checking in with me about what was going on in electronics today. Unfortunately, I was scheduled until 12:30 PM and was still doing logistics all around electronics at 12 PM per the request of our leaders in the building when I still had the entire back walls of toys and electronics to do as my 4x4. I was immensely touched you took it upon yourself to "give you a hand since you looked overwhelmed", as you put it, and did my 4x4 in addition to yours. I only gave you a hug today, but I am going to buy you dinner some time too.


----------



## tomthy (Nov 18, 2015)

TTOTM

I know they are letting you work a little bit up at the Guest Service Desk.  BUT that doesn't make you the LOD!!!!!  Stop telling me to go do you favors.  If you ask then I will most likely always say yes.  But when you command as if you have higher authority you get nothing!


----------



## KingBear (Nov 18, 2015)

TToTM again - thanks for taking care of the cafe order tonight so I don't have to worry about it. I'm pretty bad at cafe so it's a small burden off of my mind. Although, like, I'm glad I went back in to shop tonight to learn this, because I feel like I wouldn't have found out if I hadn't happened to show up, and then I would have double-ordered and we'd be QMOSing whole boxes of food...... again......


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 19, 2015)

TTOTL: thank you for letting me do your job.....again


----------



## Interrobang (Nov 19, 2015)

TTOTM: They let you go two years ago. *WHYYYYYY ARE YOU BACK?* I hope I never see your incompetent, lazy ass on the salesfloor. I feel sorry for anyone who has the misfortune of working with you.

TTExecutiveTeam: You must be scraping the bottom of the barrel for new hires if you took THAT useless piece of shit back.


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 19, 2015)

TTOTM: Actually quite a few. Pull up your fn pants or stop wearing low rise. I see more butt crack at Target than I have in my whole dating life!


----------



## signingminion (Nov 19, 2015)

KingBear said:


> TToTM again - thanks for taking care of the cafe order tonight so I don't have to worry about it. I'm pretty bad at cafe so it's a small burden off of my mind. Although, like, I'm glad I went back in to shop tonight to learn this, because I feel like I wouldn't have found out if I hadn't happened to show up, and then I would have double-ordered and we'd be QMOSing whole boxes of food...... again......


You can check if an order was placed. It's a lifesaver if your fellow team members don't talk to you or often order the wrong stuff or not enough).


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Nov 19, 2015)

TTOSeasonalTM - Today was your first day on the floor and you managed to make enemies with just about every person, Team Members and Guests alike, that you came into contact with, myself included. You're rude and think you know everything, but after we noticed you struggling severely trying to find a location and tried to help you, you acted as if you already know what to do, and gave remarks like "I'm not stupid!" before throwing the merchandise onto the shelf.  Just when I thought you couldn't be anymore unprofessional, you were VERY rude to a Guest that YOU approached first! I'm sincerely astonished she didn't ask for an LOD. I really hope that I'm not your trainer again when you come back, or that you stop acting like a hot shot and being arrogant to everyone you encounter.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 19, 2015)

To that one ETL: If the red phones stop working and the one person who knows how to reset the system isn't there, you don't just leave them until that person comes in. If you don't know how to do it, call the CSC. When we get as many incoming calls as we got today, we can't all just use one or two cordless phones and get all the guests taken care of in a timely manner.

To that one STL: I'm not even sure why I started typing this because I have no words for you.


----------



## radiochu (Nov 19, 2015)

TToSBTM: sweetie, you know I love the pants off you, but DEAR GOD, you literally missed 50% of the closing tasks. you didn't even take out a single trash can. you didn't even pull any pastries. I think you did dishes. that may have been it. swear to fuzzy little pandas, if you do that to me again, I will string you up as a festive holiday decoration. and feed you stale pastries. preferably covered in flies from leftover trash. come onnnnnnn

TToOtherSBTM: oh honey. mocha isn't supposed to have the consistency of water. I nearly ruined a guest's drink with the bottle of mocha drizzle today. I don't know how in the heck you manage to make the mocha wrong, but every time you do it, it's exactly the same. I hate making mocha, but I will gladly mix it all myself if it means not having to deal with that again.


----------



## HairyToothpick (Nov 20, 2015)

radiochu said:


> TToSBTM: sweetie, you know I love the pants off you, but DEAR GOD, you literally missed 50% of the closing tasks. you didn't even take out a single trash can. you didn't even pull any pastries. I think you did dishes. that may have been it. swear to fuzzy little pandas, if you do that to me again, I will string you up as a festive holiday decoration. and feed you stale pastries. preferably covered in flies from leftover trash. come onnnnnnn
> 
> TToOtherSBTM: oh honey. mocha isn't supposed to have the consistency of water. I nearly ruined a guest's drink with the bottle of mocha drizzle today. I don't know how in the heck you manage to make the mocha wrong, but every time you do it, it's exactly the same. I hate making mocha, but I will gladly mix it all myself if it means not having to deal with that again.


If you call people you aren't pleased with "honey" and "sweetie" what do you call people you are ticked off with?


----------



## signingminion (Nov 20, 2015)

HairyToothpick said:


> If you call people you aren't pleased with "honey" and "sweetie" what do you call people you are ticked off with?


You're usually better off not asking...probably dead...Lol.


----------



## LadyCynide (Nov 20, 2015)

TTOVML: I just...*sigh* I joke a lot about hating people, but usually I don't mean it. When I say I hate you, though, I more than mean it. Your face gives me unexplainable rage. So today, when approximately 5 seconds after a fellow TM told me that you tried to force her to put away everything from the endcap you just destroyed by saying "I'm a TL so you have to do it" (fellow TM laughed in VML's face and walked away), you made ME put everything away because I'm a brand TM, thus I "belong" to you, I got pissed. I got MORE pissed when you told me to clear off and clean the cosmetics 3 section focal so you could set it, and then left me with 3.5 vehicles of product to push and set all by myself because you had better things to be doing. FIGHT ME.

TTOETLAP: I still love you. You've had a rough week, but you're still bae, so don't even worry about that.

TTOSLTeam: ou guys got shit on so much today by that damn VML, and I am so sorry for the way she treats you all.

And finally...

TTOSFETL: WHAT THE FUCK. I asked you if you could speak to the ETL-LOG because she brushes me off whenever I talk about flow, and it's getting so bad that they pushed yellow mascaras onto a hook of a DIFFERENT BRAND that already had black mascaras on it. You told me that unless I had a solution or was willing to come in at 4am to train them on how to push cosmetics, then there was nothing you could do. What?! You could, idk, talk to that ETL about maybe getting her to HOLD HER TEAM ACCOUNTABLE MAYBE.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2015)

radiochu said:


> TToSBTM: sweetie, you know I love the pants off you, but DEAR GOD, you literally missed 50% of the closing tasks. you didn't even take out a single trash can. you didn't even pull any pastries. I think you did dishes. that may have been it. swear to fuzzy little pandas, if you do that to me again, I will string you up as a festive holiday decoration. and feed you stale pastries. preferably covered in flies from leftover trash. come onnnnnnn
> 
> TToOtherSBTM: oh honey. mocha isn't supposed to have the consistency of water. I nearly ruined a guest's drink with the bottle of mocha drizzle today. I don't know how in the heck you manage to make the mocha wrong, but every time you do it, it's exactly the same. I hate making mocha, but I will gladly mix it all myself if it means not having to deal with that again.


Oh HELL no.....
Any one who didn't pull pastries would be locked in the freezer until every piece was pulled WITHOUT a jacket or gloves.
Mixing mocha with a full brew's worth of water?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 20, 2015)

Someone please tell the TL at my store when he is not LOD to kindly fuck out of market.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Nov 20, 2015)

HardlinesGuy said:


> TTOSeasonalTM - Today was your first day on the floor and you managed to make enemies with just about every person, Team Members and Guests alike, that you came into contact with, myself included. You're rude and think you know everything, but after we noticed you struggling severely trying to find a location and tried to help you, you acted as if you already know what to do, and gave remarks like "I'm not stupid!" before throwing the merchandise onto the shelf.  Just when I thought you couldn't be anymore unprofessional, you were VERY rude to a Guest that YOU approached first! I'm sincerely astonished she didn't ask for an LOD. I really hope that I'm not your trainer again when you come back, or that you stop acting like a hot shot and being arrogant to everyone you encounter.



TTSameSeasonalTM: You got your head out of your ass and calmed down just enough for me to not kill you today. Still don't like you, but you were nicer to us all than yesterday and you've picked up on locations pretty quick... I'm watching you.


----------



## radiochu (Nov 20, 2015)

HairyToothpick said:


> If you call people you aren't pleased with "honey" and "sweetie" what do you call people you are ticked off with?



lol. one of my fellow baristas is rubbing off on us... she came in from day one calling everyone 'dear' and 'babe' and 'hun' and while it bothered me at first I've gotten used to it, and now I can't stop doing it myself. neither can any of the rest of us. it's a little awkward.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 21, 2015)

So there is a store in my hometown that I really did not want to work at.  It is dark, dreary, poorly stocked, and the tms are rude and unfriendly.  I was excited to be offered in a job in a better, higher volume store in the next town over.  Our stores are about 10 minutes away from each other so we frequently check their store for items and vice versa.  I have two rants about tms from that store.
1) Three tms calling at once from your store is unacceptable.  I've got each of you looking for different stuff.  This should not happen. At my store, we only call other stores at guest service. Extremely rarely we will do so from the fitting room.  
2) TTO softlines tm from this store: You called looking for a pair of a shoes for a guest.  No problem at all, always happy to help, but PLEASE call prepared with a dpci# or at the very least the shoe brand and name of the shoe.  Instead you said weeeell, "it has a one inch heel, and its black with silver...." That does NOT help me.  

Once I had a female tm call and identify herself as being from this store.  I realized too late that it was the store's STL.  I would've loved to tell her how much her tms have to learn lol.


----------



## calimero (Nov 21, 2015)

To that tm : you were able to piss off every tl and etl in the store ! 
You are a flow  tm as of august , and was given hours in other departments for the past few months but you didn't do your job ...
You dissed the only tl who could have given shifts to you ! 
Well , the look on your face when you saw you latest schedule (15 hrs ) was priceless ...
And you have open availability  , that should give you a hint ! 
Don't bite the hand that feeds you ..

To my tl : thanks for the extra break you gave  me yesterday , my mom is in poor health and lives on a different continent , I needed 5 mn to put myself together ..


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 21, 2015)

TTOTM: Yippee, you just stopped showing up!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 21, 2015)

TTOSrTL, seriously, you have nothing better to do than bitch about the color of my flipping pants?!?!?! GET A LIFE & worry about your department!!!


----------



## enaidyl (Nov 21, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> I had a newbie ask what to do with some trash he found either in a cart, or on the salesfloor. They were two, empty, ice cream cups. He asked me what to do with them, expect he said it like this, "Uh, so like, what do I do with this kind of stuff." I told him, "It's garbage, just throw it away." He proceeded to just leave it on my counter at guest service, despite the massive trashcan I have, with some other garbage, after leaving his stray cart filled with tags and fixtures I'm assuming he also didn't know what to do with and was too lazy to find out.
> 
> I hate that, "someone else will do it" mentality. It's completely mindless.



Aww now I feel bad... I'm new and I had a cart of stuff that was in the wrong section I didn't have time to put back during my 4x4 yesterday because I just started and they were scheduling training hours the last couple of weeks, and there was some trash in there I had grabbed, and I just left the cart with guest services to be sorted for re-shop cause I didn't have time.


----------



## enaidyl (Nov 21, 2015)

signingminion said:


> My store loves to let me walk to my car alone at night, cause everyone else parks beside the building not in the designated area. I always tell them when I get mugged/raped/killed I've texted my husband names of managers and they will be sued along with the company....guess who still doesn't give a flying fuck?


I'm new and I really liked this about my store actually. I've only closed one night, but one of the guys waited around for me to get my stuff because we aren't supposed to walk out alone. And he's super cute...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 21, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> I had a newbie ask what to do with some trash he found either in a cart, or on the salesfloor. They were two, empty, ice cream cups. He asked me what to do with them, expect he said it like this, "Uh, so like, what do I do with this kind of stuff." I told him, "It's garbage, just throw it away." He proceeded to just leave it on my counter at guest service, despite the massive trashcan I have, with some other garbage, after leaving his stray cart filled with tags and fixtures I'm assuming he also didn't know what to do with and was too lazy to find out.
> 
> I hate that, "someone else will do it" mentality. It's completely mindless.


Oh, don't even get me started on the "oh, X will do it" crap! I'm so tired of going in and having a pile of crap to "fix" because"tgtcpht knows how to do it..."


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Nov 22, 2015)

TTOLOD if you are going to tell a TM to hold a high-demand 50% off cartwheel toy for a guest, follow up! That guest drove over an hour after dark with 2 babies and we did not have the item. She was so upset she was shaking and crying. If you would have been here I probably would have said something to you that would have cost me my job.


----------



## GSAhole (Nov 22, 2015)

sher said:


> I'm Tina Belcher, btw.


rofl, I can definitely identify with that as well!!!


----------



## Kartman (Nov 22, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Someone please tell the TL at my store when he is not LOD to kindly fuck out of market.


Bust out a neck snapping...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 22, 2015)

TTOTM: if you VOLUNTEER to "be responsible" for something, flipping BE RESPONSIBLE! Don't leave it for me!!!!


----------



## SoftlinesSlave (Nov 22, 2015)

TTOTM I don't know how you still work here. I went on my break and lunch and when I came back you were in the same spot I left you in both times. When I'm with you, you still just wander around and text. You are the most useless person I have ever worked with.


----------



## RedorBlue (Nov 22, 2015)

BullseyeBabe said:


> TTOLOD if you are going to tell a TM to hold a high-demand 50% off cartwheel toy for a guest, follow up! That guest drove over an hour after dark with 2 babies and we did not have the item. She was so upset she was shaking and crying. If you would have been here I probably would have said something to you that would have cost me my job.



What did you end up doing for this customer?


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 22, 2015)

TToTM

I've taken to calling you mom and we got hired the same day and I'm super fond of you. I hope you enjoy that vanilla bean ice cream you picked out from the bag I bought (to everyone reading- there are some 14oz ice cream cups 40% off today is the last day hurry while you can!!) because you work two jobs as a single mom and I'll be damned if you don't deserve a lil tub of ice cream every now and then. 

TToGSA- Once again you've proven yourself to be my absolute favourite person to work with. You respect my intense dislike of being a cashier for extended periods of time (says the person hired on as a cashier) and find things for me to do off the register. You also seem to be pretty aware of my stupidly low self esteem because for everything that I do for you, you praise me like I just saved your life. 

I've also come to the realisation that I actually do work twice as hard for you and the SrTL when he's on GSTL duty. You both support me when I request to get off the register and do what I do best and in turn I work my hardest to get everything done with the time I'm given. I seriously appreciate it.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Nov 22, 2015)

RedorBlue said:


> What did you end up doing for this customer?


First,  I sincerely apologized because I really felt bad for her. Then I offered 2 options I could think of . She could pick A comparable toy and I'd give her 50% off or she could buy the trampoline at half off when and IF we got more in by Christmas. I asked her if she had an idea and she did not. She really wanted the trampoline so I just did a $25.00 gift card. (With LOD approval) I know which ETL caused the whole mess. Should I talk to them about it or let it go?


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 22, 2015)

TTOTM: The gsa asked for a dpci in pfresh. I was all the way in the backroom and said so on the walkie but nobody responded so I walked to market. There you stood, 10 feet from the item with a walkie on your hip and an apparent sudden hearing problem.  You suck bigtime.


----------



## RedorBlue (Nov 22, 2015)

BullseyeBabe said:


> First,  I sincerely apologized because I really felt bad for her. Then I offered 2 options I could think of . She could pick A comparable toy and I'd give her 50% off or she could buy the trampoline at half off when and IF we got more in by Christmas. I asked her if she had an idea and she did not. She really wanted the trampoline so I just did a $25.00 gift card. (With LOD approval) I know which ETL caused the whole mess. Should I talk to them about it or let it go?



If the ETL that caused this, is aware of the situation, I wouldn't bring it up. Chances are they know they messed up and probably feel really bad about a poor judgement decision.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 22, 2015)

Agreed. 
I'm sure the LOD let them know.


----------



## griezmanns (Nov 22, 2015)

TTOTL: I know you've said that's "just how you talk" when it seems like you're being rude to everyone but I think you'd realize if everyone else thinks you're being rude that maybe, just maybe, you should change your tone from time to time? I really don't enjoy feeling like I've done something wrong when working in your department.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Nov 22, 2015)

TTOGSTL: You are the best. Thanks for pushing me!


----------



## OopsChargeback (Nov 22, 2015)

TTOSeasonalTM: When I or any of the seasoned TMs give you helpful advice, and you actively ignore it, your performance suffers. That task taking forever? Gee, I wonder why. You're not making the final cut.

TTOFormerETL: You were usually a dick with zero people skills, but our team's performance suffered following your transfer to another store, and I'd be willing to bet that new store's team's performance spiked following your arrival. I heard through the grapevine that you quit Spot entirely. I hope you kick ass at whatever you do next.


----------



## NPC (Nov 22, 2015)

TTOTM: Sorry to see you go so soon! I don't know why you suddenly became so social with me 2 days before your last day, but I really appreciated it. I barely got to know you in that time, yet those two days were the most engaging conversations I've ever had at work with Target, which means I actually will "miss" you. That's not an empty sentiment. I wish we could have chatted sooner. I meant to ask for your number after the LOD cashed you out, but I'm sure you saw the "troubled" guest I was busy with. Missed opportunity. Don't be a stranger! I hope you stop by sometime.


----------



## brizzy93 (Nov 22, 2015)

TTOLOD/ETL: Thank you for letting me leave in a rush yesterday when I said my grandma was rushed to the hospital. And thank you for asking how she was today. You are a cool dude. 

TTOTM: Thanks for taking care of the SFS packing on your own so I could head to the hospital. I didn't wanna stick that on you but you told me you had it, and you'd ask LOD for help if need be, and to just go.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 22, 2015)

To those 4 NCNS Cashiers today: Please. If you aren't going to show up, fucking call ahead. I was supposed to have 4 opening cashiers, but only ONE showed up. So right off the bat, on the Sunday before Thanksgiving, I'm down 3 cashiers before the first half hour. By not taking responsibility and showing up for work, you set every single workcenter permanently behind because we had to have pretty much constant backup. You single-handedly ruined my day.

TTOETL-GE: You knew that one of my cashier quit several days ago, but you left him on the schedule anyways and didn't replace his shift. That made me 5 cashiers in total down. You somehow continue to surprise me with your incompetence.


----------



## RedorBlue (Nov 23, 2015)

griezmanns said:


> TTOTL: I know you've said that's "just how you talk" when it seems like you're being rude to everyone but I think you'd realize if everyone else thinks you're being rude that maybe, just maybe, you should change your tone from time to time? I really don't enjoy feeling like I've done something wrong when working in your department.



This was the feedback I got through out my years of being a leader when I first started. I would cry and become frustrated because I was being told I was aggressive in my approach and showed my facial expressions. However, no one could give me real life/time examples as to what/how I said something. Finally I would let people know of this issue right away, and to please be blunt with me, because that was the only way i was going to get better at my communication. After 10+ years I still have to really think about what i am going to say and how before actually doing it. It's a headache.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 23, 2015)

TTOAPS: It's too bad the way that things ended up, but you're a bad ass girl so I'm sure that you'll land on your feet when you arrive in SoCal. Good luck in all your future ventures with your girlfriend. 

TTOTPS: Congratulations on getting promoted to APS. You'll be great.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 23, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOAPS: It's too bad the way that things ended up, but you're a bad ass girl so I'm sure that you'll land on your feet when you arrive in SoCal. Good luck in all your future ventures with your girlfriend.
> 
> TTOTPS: Congratulations on getting promoted to APS. You'll be great.



:O Did you not get the position?


----------



## OopsChargeback (Nov 23, 2015)

To All Those Logistics TMs Working the Double Today:

Nailed it. I'm not even in a bad mood after my shift today. Let's have more days like that.


----------



## sher (Nov 23, 2015)

To that one tl, I rarely hear the good things from you, so when you said I did a great job on the men's zone (I separated all those slim straight charcoal navy and black haggar pants. They all look the same, guys), I was hype. So thank you.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 23, 2015)

RedorBlue said:


> This was the feedback I got through out my years of being a leader when I first started. I would cry and become frustrated because I was being told I was aggressive in my approach and showed my facial expressions. However, no one could give me real life/time examples as to what/how I said something. Finally I would let people know of this issue right away, and to please be blunt with me, because that was the only way i was going to get better at my communication. After 10+ years I still have to really think about what i am going to say and how before actually doing it. It's a headache.


My last ctl was constantly given his bearing as an opportunity. Sarcasm, quick whit, and a sour look even offstage are not cool. Even less on the floor and no amount of "I didn't mean it that way "when you snap is cool.

Of course he told me the save thing when his idiot newbie pa didn't want to take direction from me. Who knew a simple statement like "can you fill the onions when you go back out to the floor" is emotionally charged and can bring the baggage of every interaction you've ever had with a person?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 23, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: Ewww, please don't smoke while I'm giving you a carry-out. I'm doing you a favor, show some respect.



Along the same lines....I wish we had a separate area to hang our coats. There's nothing worse than having your coat sandwiched between 2 smokers' coats.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 23, 2015)

TTOETL: why?


----------



## TeamRed (Nov 23, 2015)

To that one TM why do you get by with so much stuff?? You can parade around in short skirts so short  and ETLS literally say nothing but if I did something like that I would be pulled in the office so fast my head would spin and you take 4o minute lunches again nothing but again if I did that I would get yelled at heck I got yelled at for being 1 minute late for my break but you no no it's okay!


----------



## NPC (Nov 24, 2015)

TeamRed said:


> To that one TM why do you get by with so much stuff?? You can parade around in short skirts so short  and ETLS literally say nothing but if I did something like that I would be pulled in the office so fast my head would spin and you take *4o minute lunches* again nothing but again if I did that I would get yelled at heck I got yelled at for being 1 minute late for my break but you no no it's okay!



Lunches are 45 minutes....


----------



## HairyToothpick (Nov 24, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> Lunches are 45 minutes....


In some states they are supposed to be 30 minutes long.


----------



## sher (Nov 24, 2015)

Lunches depend on state law, I think, no? Anyway, it's only 30 mins here so maybe it's the same where they are.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Nov 24, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> Lunches are 45 minutes....



Either way, this TM was doing something wrong. From an HR perspective, a 5 minute short lunch is worse than a 5 minute long lunch (compliance and all that jazz.) From a performance perspective, a 5 minute long lunch can be worse than a 5 minute short lunch, especially on the front lanes where it can mess with the break schedule.


----------



## NPC (Nov 24, 2015)

Ah, weird! Because in California, (where I am) the law says a 30 minute lunch is required for every 5 hours worked. Yet we still get 45. I think it's no less than 30, but no more than an hour or something like that.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 24, 2015)

Down here it's 30.


----------



## griezmanns (Nov 24, 2015)

TTOETL: You honestly scared me before yesterday! I was concerned when you pulled me aside to tell me you "needed to talk to me". But rather surprised when you offered me hours in a different area of the store, telling me that "every ETL wants to work with me". Thanks, you made me feel really great.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 24, 2015)

griezmanns said:


> TTOETL: You honestly scared me before yesterday! I was concerned when you pulled me aside to tell me you "needed to talk to me".



haha this happened to me. Our most intimidating, strict ETL called me on my day off a few days go.  The minute I checked my voicemail and heard her voice, I freaked. But she wanted to offer me an extra shift  Couldn't say to no to the OT, even though I'm working 6 days this week, 8 days straight total.


----------



## Loki (Nov 24, 2015)

TTOTM there is a February 29th. They didn't print the wrong expiration date. Google leap year. I guess since there's no February 29th I shouldn't even exist.


----------



## TeamRed (Nov 24, 2015)

Yep in my neck of the woods lunches are 30 minutes and like I said if I did something like that yell yell yell something like you know you are late but this TM literally gets by with everything. She walks off lane whenever she wants ( guests will be coming) she says sorry I am I am closed and walks over to starbucks and talks to her friends or sometimes talks to guest service but again she's buddy buddy with everyone so's literally untouchable which makes it so annoying and no she's not on breaks she does what she wants!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 24, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM there is a February 29th. They didn't print the wrong expiration date. Google leap year. I guess since there's no February 29th I shouldn't even exist.


Hey, Loki....isn't this the year you turn five?


----------



## KingBear (Nov 24, 2015)

TTOGSTL - Reading all of these availability threads on the break room suddenly reminded me of when I applied for GSA, and you warned me that I needed "open availability, not just nights," only to learn that my availability's been open since day one but I mostly get scheduled nights because no one ELSE's availability is that open. Seriously, your quick 180 of embarrassment was really funny and I'm glad we get along. No snark, you're great and that was just a really funny memory.


----------



## lovecats (Nov 25, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Along the same lines....I wish we had a separate area to hang our coats. There's nothing worse than having your coat sandwiched between 2 smokers' coats.


They put in 2 separate areas for coats in my former store.  With smoking and nonsmoking signs  for them.  It was really nice.


----------



## Loki (Nov 25, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Hey, Loki....isn't this the year you turn five?


I do...wait until I hit the double digits in like...20 years!


----------



## PassinTime (Nov 25, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Along the same lines....I wish we had a separate area to hang our coats. There's nothing worse than having your coat sandwiched between 2 smokers' coats.



YES TO THIS!   I actually would lean in to sniff the coats before hanging up my coat!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 25, 2015)

I guess I have taking it for granted that I have have my own place to hango up my jackets.


----------



## jenna (Nov 25, 2015)

TTOGSTL:  Stop treating me like I am an idiot.  I am not.  trust.

You are just making yourself look bad.  again.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 25, 2015)

PassinTime said:


> YES TO THIS!   I actually would lean in to sniff the coats before hanging up my coat!


I would too, but then someone will go out on a break and hang theirs right next to mine.


----------



## PassinTime (Nov 25, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> I would too, but then someone will go out on a break and hang theirs right next to mine.



Yeah, I've had that happen too.  Wish the smokers would be more considerate about stuff like that... sigh


----------



## Kartman (Nov 25, 2015)

Smokers... lol


----------



## oath2order (Nov 25, 2015)

Ah yes Black Friday where the majority of TLs and ETLs get all buddy-buddy with each other but treat the TMs like they're peons.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Nov 26, 2015)

I know I complain sometimes, but my STL was working along side TLs and TMs today. He was his usual friendly, funny hard-working self. I have the best boss I've ever had and I'm thankful.


----------



## LazerKitty (Nov 26, 2015)

PassinTime said:


> Yeah, I've had that happen too.  Wish the smokers would be more considerate about stuff like that... sigh


I am! Always stuff my stinky smokey coat/jacket in a locker!!!! booyah considerate smoker


----------



## PassinTime (Nov 26, 2015)

LazerKitty said:


> I am! Always stuff my stinky smokey coat/jacket in a locker!!!! booyah considerate smoker



Thank you, thank you, thank you!  

My Zyrtec just doesn't help with that,  and then the whole smell issue on top of that....  Wish I could clone you!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

BullseyeBabe said:


> I know I complain sometimes, but my STL was working along side TLs and TMs today. He was his usual friendly, funny hard-working self. I have the best boss I've ever had and I'm thankful.


We have an awesome STL too. She's always out on the floor, helping guests, picking up reshop as she walks around the floor, and is normally one of the first to actually jump on a register when guest first is called and she's nearby.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 26, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Along the same lines....I wish we had a separate area to hang our coats. There's nothing worse than having your coat sandwiched between 2 smokers' coats.



We do. We have a smoker and non-smoker section for boats.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 26, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> We do. We have a smoker and non-smoker section for boats.


That's good. I hate it when I get off work and find a smoker's boat docked right next to mine.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh god. Coats. Not boats.


----------



## tomthy (Nov 27, 2015)

TTOTM:

I was gonna go get you a towel to dry off, you didn't really have to follow me into the little closet.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 27, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> Ah, weird! Because in California, (where I am) the law says a 30 minute lunch is required for every 5 hours worked. Yet we still get 45. I think it's no less than 30, but no more than an hour or something like that.



NY is the same way. State law says 30 min, but Spot days 45 min. So at one job, I get 45 min lunches, and at my other job, I get a half hour.


----------



## sher (Nov 27, 2015)

To the new TMs, if you are working green, and there's no one picking up a seasonal call because either no one was specified to work that area or they're on a meal, YOU SHOULD PICK UP THAT CALL! I shouldn't walk over from softlines to search for the box 22 Christmas tree and on my route see you (plural! There was more than one of you) not with a guest. If you're not with a guest, there's no reason to ignore the phone call. None.

Ugh. I hope that lady remembered to do the survey lol and remembered my name.

To that etl who led that one huddle... I assure you the people who are wasting guests' time to call over for help are almost never from sl. If a hl person calls us over for help with locating hanging clothes, I understand, but looking up an item to see if it's in stock? They're more likely to have equipment than us... And yet, they still call us. "Can a softlines tm come to shoes? ...she wants to know if we have more of these in the back.." "Ok... Can you scan it for me with your my device or no???"


----------



## SoftlinesSlave (Nov 27, 2015)

TTOTM You were back from LOA for one day and managed to piss off most of softlines with your attitude. It's going to be a long winter break if you don't stop pissing us off and acting like you are better than the rest of us. You're really not.


----------



## SallyHoover (Nov 27, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> Ah, weird! Because in California, (where I am) the law says a 30 minute lunch is required for every 5 hours worked. Yet we still get 45. I think it's no less than 30, but no more than an hour or something like that.


Do you have to clock out for a 45 minute unpaid lunch?

Generally breaks are not mandated by law (except for minors) but a minimum of 30 minute unpaid lunch break for every so many hours is mandated by law.  An employer can choose to be more generous.  I have worked other jobs that didn't actually clock out and the accepted office policy was 30 minutes unpaid and you could use your other paid breaks to make your lunch 45 minutes with one other break or 60 minutes without taking any breaks during a full day.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 28, 2015)

SallyHoover said:


> Do you have to clock out for a 45 minute unpaid lunch?
> 
> Generally breaks are not mandated by law (except for minors) but a minimum of 30 minute unpaid lunch break for every so many hours is mandated by law.  An employer can choose to be more generous.  I have worked other jobs that didn't actually clock out and the accepted office policy was 30 minutes unpaid and you could use your other paid breaks to make your lunch 45 minutes with one other break or 60 minutes without taking any breaks during a full day.


Yes, you have to clock out for your meal break.


----------



## Loki (Nov 28, 2015)

TTOTM that's not my name! You've been here since I have and I'm starting to think you do it on purpose and it's getting old.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 28, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM there is a February 29th. They didn't print the wrong expiration date. Google leap year. I guess since there's no February 29th I shouldn't even exist.


Just wait till your kid is technically older than you in birthdays, lol.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 28, 2015)

TTOETL: No, I am not coming back 15 minutes early from lunch just to unlock a Dyson. You can have electronics give one of their S3 keys to unlock it, or you can grab one of the 3 from the AP office and do it yourself. I'm on lunch, leave me alone.


----------



## Loki (Nov 28, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Just wait till your kid is technically older than you in birthdays, lol.


That won't take long and then she'll be my elder and I'll have to listen to her.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 28, 2015)

I have an image of you with your hands on hips looking down at her saying "You're not the boss of me!"


----------



## tomthy (Nov 28, 2015)

TTOTM:

I don't talk to you much, because we work in completely different places.  So when you came up to me and called me a "rockstar" and thanked me for working out in the horrible weather, it was really nice.  I was having a kinda meh day, so thanks for helping me get back on my feet, even if you didn't know I was kinda meh.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 28, 2015)

To the entire mySupport team:

Fuck you!


----------



## Produce Queen (Nov 29, 2015)

TTOTM: You're the signing specialist. Today you were checking for signs on encaps and missed 4 back ends in dry grocery. I ended  up having to make all the signs. Heeeellllloooo? Pay attention please.


----------



## Mysterious (Nov 29, 2015)

TT-STL

You are a great STL, sir. You are usually around when my team needs help from you, with your logistics background. I know you're getting heat from the DTL. I appreacite everything you id in your short time so far. 







You know what, I'm going to tell you this, when I see you again.






LOL


----------



## Loki (Nov 29, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> I have an image of you with your hands on hips looking down at her saying "You're not the boss of me!"


I laughed really hard and I almost pissed myself so thank you.


----------



## Loki (Nov 29, 2015)

TTOTM who asked if any female TM had a tampon over the walkie last night on channel 1...


----------



## sajaegi (Nov 29, 2015)

TTOTL: stoptalkingtomeidon'tworkhereanymorethisisweirdstop


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 29, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM who asked if any female TM had a tampon over the walkie last night on channel 1...


 Please tell me it was a female TM who was asking.


----------



## jadzia (Nov 29, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM who asked if any female TM had a tampon over the walkie last night on channel 1...



No. Just no. WTF.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 29, 2015)

TTOSTL: Your team wasn't responding to backup because you've let them become lazy assholes who don't want to work for their pay. If you-i don't know-put some consequences behind poor behavior maybe they'd backup or at least respond. But if the consequence for not doing your job is being left alone to do nothing, why change? I mean you are already paying them decent cash now. Besides shouldn't you be worrying about how few redcards we have as well. First one wasn't til 2pm. 2PM on a sunday....wtf? People had $200-$500 baskets in my line...surely it was like that all day. I don't want to hear a peep about missing sales or redcard goals tomorrow at huddle.

TTOTM: Bitch your days are numbered. Nobody wants to deal with your attitude and backtalk. Or listen to you talk to the sltm about stalking guys for sex...its gross and desperate. 

TTOSLTM: You were seen hanging out with the other gross tm. In the wrong department. You know the only people who didn't see you doing it? The rest of the SL team, cause they were in softlines...you know...doing their jobs. Your days are probably numbered too. Its not like you don't come back from every break 10-15min late...you should at least come back to your area.


----------



## PullMonkey (Nov 29, 2015)

TTOETL-LOG: Okay, so... you don't like making bails? Don't want to make bails?

What makes you think it's okay to stuff the bailer to the point of it not compressing fully and making scary noises!
That bail was scary as hell to make


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 29, 2015)

TTOETL: Uh, hello, this is the AP office, not your personal hang-out and conference space. The tag on the door says ETL Assets Protection, not Guest Experience. I tolerate ETL's and the occasional TL to enter the office _after knocking first, _but there is absolutely no reason to have a "huddle" with three team members, two being seasonal, in the Assets Protection office, _with two bloody windows of cameras open on the big screens!_


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 29, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOETL: Uh, hello, this is the AP office, not your personal hang-out and conference space. The tag on the door says ETL Assets Protection, not Guest Experience. I tolerate ETL's and the occasional TL to enter the office _after knocking first, _but there is absolutely no reason to have a "huddle" with three team members, two being seasonal, in the Assets Protection office, _with two bloody windows of cameras open on the big screens!_


Ask your ETL to change the code on the door... And make sure you're in the office the first time the other ETL can't get in.


----------



## tomthy (Nov 29, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOETL: Uh, hello, this is the AP office, not your personal hang-out and conference space. The tag on the door says ETL Assets Protection, not Guest Experience. I tolerate ETL's and the occasional TL to enter the office _after knocking first, _but there is absolutely no reason to have a "huddle" with three team members, two being seasonal, in the Assets Protection office, _with two bloody windows of cameras open on the big screens!_


I have two APs at my store.  One normal AP, and then a Senior AP.  I was told, on thanksgiving, by my AP to go in her office and get one of the "slippery floor" signs, since we were missing some.  Upon leaving the office (after having required the sign) I saw my Senior AP starring me down.  Sent chills down my spine.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 30, 2015)

To that one STL: It's ok that you don't understand how some workcenters work. But if that's the case, let the TMs in those workcenters do their work in peace. You're so hell-bent on micromanaging that you have no idea how unreasonable you're being.

To that one ETL: Thank you for realizing how horribly wrong the aforementioned STL was and letting us do what we needed to do.

To that one market TM: You haven't done even half of your job correctly. Because of you, I had to QMOS enough food to feed a family for a few days.

To the corporate genius who allowed flexible fulfillment the last four days, kindly go fuck yourself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2015)

To the early morning backroom team members, you suck and I  dont like you.  The team lead left early and you guys bailed 30 minutes early.  If I was team lead, you wouod hate me and I would love it.  I would make you work some shifts that normally don't work.  I wouod make Mr. "Ive been workin' here for 20 years" and some of the college fuckers work some day and night shifts in the backroom.  College is closed on black Friday so that excuse does not work.  I would also make you guys make some bales and help backroom day with caf batches.  I wouldnt twist your arms to get you to do shit.  I would break them.  I really hope that when I leave target that some of you lazy ass morning backroom team members get some of my shifts.  I want you to work til 8 or 930pm and see how you like it.


----------



## SoftlinesSlave (Nov 30, 2015)

TTOETL That made the schedule for this week. Why the hell did you decide it was a good idea to put me in not one, but two areas I've never actually been trained in?! Joke will be on you when I do awful over there. I hope you open the next morning and realize that you should leave me in my normal area from now on.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 30, 2015)

TTOETL: you are so fucking CLUELESS!!! You obviously have no idea how pharmacy works, so don't try and tell me to "help zone HBA, since I'm not busy." I'm not "just playing around on the computer," I'm actually PROCESSING prescriptions. And no, we don't have a cordless phone I can "take into HBA so I can answer it if it rings...." And even if I DID, 99.99999% of our calls necessitate looking something up in the computer, so answering the phone OUTSIDE the pharmacy would be futile.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 30, 2015)

tomthy said:


> Upon leaving the office (after having required the sign) I saw my Senior AP starring me down.  Sent chills down my spine.


----------



## Loki (Nov 30, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> Please tell me it was a female TM who was asking.





jadzia said:


> No. Just no. WTF.


It was a female and I was with a guest when she called for it and the guest was a female and even she was like "Oh hell no."


----------



## TargetMom (Nov 30, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM who asked if any female TM had a tampon over the walkie last night on channel 1...


If only there was a place to buy tampons when you're stuck at work, oh wait...


----------



## Loki (Nov 30, 2015)

TargetMom said:


> If only there was a place to buy tampons when you're stuck at work, oh wait...


When people are desperate they don't think. She must have really really needed it but yeah channel 4 that crap.


----------



## EmptyCart (Nov 30, 2015)

TTOCashier who, on his first day of doing reshop (busy day and they needed help), reshopped almost all of the online order items in the back of Guest Services...there are now countless orders items spread across the store with name stickers on them that are probably going to be sold before we can collect them all up. I believe GS TM's were telling guests "the system is down" to make guests get the items themselves but that excuse won't last forever...this is why I sometimes drop little hints discreetly towards GSTL/GSA when I can tell a person is not fit to be at GS or doing much other than cashiering.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 1, 2015)

EmptyCart said:


> TTOCashier who, on his first day of doing reshop (busy day and they needed help), reshopped almost all of the online order items in the back of Guest Services...there are now countless orders items spread across the store with name stickers on them that are probably going to be sold before we can collect them all up. I believe GS TM's were telling guests "the system is down" to make guests get the items themselves but that excuse won't last forever...this is why I sometimes drop little hints discreetly towards GSTL/GSA when I can tell a person is not fit to be at GS or doing much other than cashiering.



Not sure that's a case of the person being unfit to do anything but cashier. Quite possibly just as much a case f shitty training and lack of proper direction.

I had a seasonal TM start utting random shit into my SFS picking cart yesterday, I waned to slap him, but honestly, I don't think it was reasonable to expect him to "just know" what my cart was being used for since he'd likely never been told by anyone.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 1, 2015)

EmptyCart said:


> TTOCashier who, on his first day of doing reshop (busy day and they needed help), reshopped almost all of the online order items in the back of Guest Services...there are now countless orders items spread across the store with name stickers on them that are probably going to be sold before we can collect them all up. I believe GS TM's were telling guests "the system is down" to make guests get the items themselves but that excuse won't last forever...this is why I sometimes drop little hints discreetly towards GSTL/GSA when I can tell a person is not fit to be at GS or doing much other than cashiering.



Hold up a second, you guys have stickers on your Flexible Fulfillments that have the guests' name? Why on earth does our store not do this? Our team has even been doubling up on some locations because we don't have enough room, so nabbing the right items can be stupid sometimes...


----------



## Bosch (Dec 1, 2015)

Firefox said:


> Hold up a second, you guys have stickers on your Flexible Fulfillments that have the guests' name? Why on earth does our store not do this? Our team has even been doubling up on some locations because we don't have enough room, so nabbing the right items can be stupid sometimes...



We when they pick a store pick up order it should print a barcode sticker with a name. Our biggest problem is that when we put orders back that are never picked up, people never take the stickers off the product. They reshop defectives, processed defectives all the time as well.


----------



## Phoenix26 (Dec 1, 2015)

Bosch said:


> We when they pick a store pick up order it should print a barcode sticker with a name.


Same thing happens at our store


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 1, 2015)

@Firefox, why isn't your backroom team labeling flexes? There should be at least one portable printer allocated specifically for flexes.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 1, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> @Firefox, why isn't your backroom team labeling flexes? There should be at least one portable printer allocated specifically for flexes.



I've seen the printer in the FF hold location, but none of the FF items are *ever* labeled. I didn't even know that it was a thing. We just go in and grab the item from whatever hold location the item is at, for example FOST10 or whatever. If there are multiple items in the location, which they have been doing lately, I just have to check to make sure I'm grabbing the right item.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 1, 2015)

Firefox said:


> I've seen the printer in the FF hold location, but none of the FF items are *ever* labeled. I didn't even know that it was a thing. We just go in and grab the item from whatever hold location the item is at, for example FOST10 or whatever. If there are multiple items in the location, which they have been doing lately, I just have to check to make sure I'm grabbing the right item.



Sounds like your logistics leadership dropped the ball. A lot more time gets wasted by your team trying to find the correct items than by the backroom team labeling the items.


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 1, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Sounds like your logistics leadership dropped the ball. A lot more time gets wasted by your team trying to find the correct items than by the backroom team labeling the items.



Would you please tell this to my store's leadership? The backroom team always has an excuse why they can't do it, and they are never held to it...so they will come up, drop large items on the floor behind guest services, and then the GSTM ends up reshopping them because they aren't labeled...then the guest comes in looking for their item and is pissed off when we don't have it. And the cycle repeats.


----------



## sher (Dec 2, 2015)

Loki said:


> TTOTM who asked if any female TM had a tampon over the walkie last night on channel 1...



Lol.. This tm is my queen! Love it.


----------



## JAI (Dec 2, 2015)

hi guys, I'm new team member and joined as a cashier. I worked with target just for 15 days. I unknowingly voided items worth $58. I used to scan the item and listen the Beep sometime I feel that the item scanned twice so I confirmed from the register and voided that line. one day I called by my ETL and he asked me that I know anything about it. I explain that it no matter of my benefit to void that items and give it to the guest without charged it. But ETL don't want to listen anything he asked to signed some papers and write to explain the incident and a promissory note of $58 to paid to them. And they fired me. now i received a lawyer notice demanding $58. At the next day i received another notice from same lawyer firm now they demanding $250  for civil demand. Please advised me what to do. I am willing to pay $58 because anyhow because of me they got loss. that i can pay. but why should I pay the $250 to lawyer.  At my first day they gave me 10 min to watch the other cashier and then they gave me a open register to work by myself. the lack of proper taring i unknowingly did that mistake. I don't have money even this is my first job. Please help me what should I do. Should I pay $250 which i don't have.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 2, 2015)

JAI said:


> hi guys, I'm new team member and joined as a cashier. I worked with target just for 15 days. I unknowingly voided items worth $58. I used to scan the item and listen the Beep sometime I feel that the item scanned twice so I confirmed from the register and voided that line. one day I called by my ETL and he asked me that I know anything about it. I explain that it no matter of my benefit to void that items and give it to the guest without charged it. But ETL don't want to listen anything he asked to signed some papers and write to explain the incident and a promissory note of $58 to paid to them. And they fired me. now i received a lawyer notice demanding $58. At the next day i received another notice from same lawyer firm now they demanding $250  for civil demand. Please advised me what to do. I am willing to pay $58 because anyhow because of me they got loss. that i can pay. but why should I pay the $250 to lawyer.  At my first day they gave me 10 min to watch the other cashier and then they gave me a open register to work by myself. the lack of proper taring i unknowingly did that mistake. I don't have money even this is my first job. Please help me what should I do. Should I pay $250 which i don't have.




Take the mess to Legal Aid.
They handle free legal advice for folks for no money.
It'll be a ten minute fix for them while our advice will have no legal standing, theirs will keep you out of trouble in the future.

Sorry you went through that but all I can say in the future is if you are not sure, ask for help even if you think it means they will think you are slow.
It's better than them canning you and making you pay.


----------



## JAI (Dec 2, 2015)

thank you so much


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 2, 2015)

JAI said:


> thank you so much




Welcome to The Break Room.


----------



## griezmanns (Dec 2, 2015)

TTOTL: How is it that I have to go over to your backed up department to help finish some pulls when the department I was working was even more backed up? How?  P.S. Can you please stop micromanaging over the walkies? I don't need to hear about you asking so-and-so in X department every two seconds if they're finished doing something...


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 2, 2015)

griezmanns said:


> P.S. Can you please stop micromanaging over the walkies? I don't need to hear about you asking so-and-so in X department every two seconds if they're finished doing something...


So much this. Just STFU and let people do their damned job. Everyone in the store, even the old deaf grandma on A7, knows that there's 8 CAF's on the line. That doesn't mean that they're any less done with the others you had them pick up two minutes ago!
TTOETL: I hope it hurt when you ran into the AP office door at full pace. Yes, the door is locked. It's to discourage you from making it your campsite. So is having all four computers with cameras pulled up despite only having two AP team members on. Oh, you wanted to work on your computer project? Do it on _your computer _on _your desk _in your cubicle!


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Dec 2, 2015)

TToTM why did you think mouthing off to the Flow TL would work in your favor?  You're flow team, unloading truck is part of your job description.
 Don't whine because she's making you do your job.  Especially since it's not the first time.  Quit acting like a five year old.


----------



## PullMonkey (Dec 2, 2015)

TTOSeasonalTM: When you call for the backroom and I answer, don't just start rattling off a dpci. Tell me what the f*** you want first!! 
Oh, and don't get all pissy because I asked you to repeat yourself. That's kind of to be expected


----------



## Loki (Dec 3, 2015)

TTOBRTM I already told you about how badly you pack the tubs. When I asked you about it last night you said it wasn't you...little did you know I spyed on you later on and guess what? I have come to the conclusion that...


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 3, 2015)

To that one TL: Thank you for being so supportive in getting me trained in your workcenter.

To those TMs who quit: Because of you, I never stray too far from the sidewalk now have an opportunity to expand my horizons, work more hours, and potentially get a raise depending on how everything plays out. Also, you guys were among the best in your workcenter; it'll be difficult to fill your shoes.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Dec 4, 2015)

TToTM: because you quit, I have been sucked back into the inescapable horrors that are softlines, after having finally managed to escape.  I understand our store is bad, but at least come in after you put in your two weeks notice.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 4, 2015)

TTOSLTL: first, I don't know why the hell you called ME to see if I wanted to work soft lines as I'm not cross-trained....and I doubt you had exhausted all other possibilities since you called at 8 am! Second, did you even BOTHER looking at the schedule? I'm already working in pharmacy ALL DAY today. Third, why the hell would I want to pull a double for a department for which I've never been trained, never worked, nor expressed any interest EVER in working????


----------



## oath2order (Dec 4, 2015)

SrTL who complains about me taking a picture of a collapsing dairy pallet in the dairy cooler (which you can't actually see that it's in the backroom) just sent me a snapchat in the CO.

SMH


----------



## Patty (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey, thats Bunk from The Wire!! Best show on tv ever, imo.  That O.mar! That Stringer Bell! And Snoop was the scariest tv villain,I have ever seen


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

TTO CSC TM: Thanks for actually being competent and resolving (or starting that process) the issues with our computers. It sucks that 2/3rds of the AP computers are going to need new hard drives, but it's getting resolved.


----------



## Noiinteam (Dec 5, 2015)

TTOTM: I just found out today your last day was Black Friday. I didn't even miss you. You didn't even last 30 days. I love my Etl log


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 5, 2015)

TTOTM

I am sick of your bullshit wandering off and not doing any work. The execs have been made aware of your behavior (from multiple TMs) and today I made sure to walkie the STL after every hour that went by where nobody on the team had seen you.

Your days are numbered...


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 5, 2015)

TTOTM: So you casually say that you called off the other day because you wanted a 3 day weekend, then couldn't understand why I said I didn't want to hear that. Hey jackwipe who do you think does the extra work when you call in?


----------



## lrou98 (Dec 5, 2015)

EmptyCart said:


> TTOCashier who, on his first day of doing reshop (busy day and they needed help), reshopped almost all of the online order items in the back of Guest Services...there are now countless orders items spread across the store with name stickers on them that are probably going to be sold before we can collect them all up. I believe GS TM's were telling guests "the system is down" to make guests get the items themselves but that excuse won't last forever...this is why I sometimes drop little hints discreetly towards GSTL/GSA when I can tell a person is not fit to be at GS or doing much other than cashiering.


No, I can't even...wow...


----------



## signingminion (Dec 5, 2015)

Ttotm: I called to put a have on hold. Because you can't find it on the app. Or I would have used store pickup. But they weren't up there an hour later. Good thing there was more on the shelf, or I would have been that guest...you had one job....jeebus.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 6, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> TTOTM: So you casually say that you called off the other day because you wanted a 3 day weekend, then couldn't understand why I said I didn't want to hear that. Hey jackwipe who do you think does the extra work when you call in?


It's retail, you can't just request a day off during the holidays just because you want a three day weekend. I give them at most a month before they quit.


----------



## PassinTime (Dec 6, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> TTOTM: So you casually say that you called off the other day because you wanted a 3 day weekend, then couldn't understand why I said I didn't want to hear that. Hey jackwipe who do you think does the extra work when you call in?



So having off both Friday AND Saturday wasn't enough,  esp during the holiday shopping season?  Then why in the hell are they even in retail??


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 6, 2015)

To that one LOD: When I point out that toys is looking pretty empty, especially one or two specific aisles and toy team should drop/push some batches to fill them? "Toys needs to be zoned. The whole store needs to be zoned" is not an appropriate answer, at least BS something better to tell me. The first two sections of a Lego aisle are practically cleaned out! Having seasonals zone toys is going to do jack shit!

To the TMs who went "what the shit" when I vented about this? Glad we're on the same page.

I probably should have just dropped a few batches and done it myself, but whatever. If the LODs want instocks to push autos for most our shift, whatever. Don't complain to me when the "be in stock" score mysteriously drops or whatever.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 6, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> To that one LOD: When I point out that toys is looking pretty empty, especially one or two specific aisles and toy team should drop/push some batches to fill them? "Toys needs to be zoned. The whole store needs to be zoned" is not an appropriate answer, at least BS something better to tell me. The first two sections of a Lego aisle are practically cleaned out! Having seasonals zone toys is going to do jack shit!
> 
> To the TMs who went "what the shit" when I vented about this? Glad we're on the same page.
> 
> I probably should have just dropped a few batches and done it myself, but whatever. If the LODs want instocks to push autos for most our shift, whatever. Don't complain to me when the "be in stock" score mysteriously drops or whatever.



I mean, you can't really zone the product if it's not there...


----------



## griezmanns (Dec 6, 2015)

TTOETL: Why are you such a jerk to everyone who is not a ETL/TL? I understand that you're above us, but come on... it's really annoying and everyone in the store who is not a TL/ETL pretty much hates you and tries to avoid you because you're an asshole. And one last thing... do you seriously need to check in on every one's questions/conversations on different channels when you're LOD? Now I understand why when anyone calls for you, you never respond--because you're too busy micromanaging.


----------



## dondon4720 (Dec 7, 2015)

TTOTM: We are all tired, this is finals week for me in college (called in sick today due to stress  ) but you are still in high school wait til next year then I might sympathize with you, I am tired of you whining and I don't think the guests like to hear you complain either.


----------



## signing genie (Dec 7, 2015)

dondon4720 said:


> TTOTM: We are all tired, this is finals week for me in college (called in sick today due to stress  ) but you are still in high school wait til next year then I might sympathize with you, I am tired of you whining and I don't think the guests like to hear you complain either.


He just want some love and comfort lol. Don't stress you gonna get all A's


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 8, 2015)

TTOETL-GE: Well, fuck you too.
You asked a service desk TM if he wanted to hold over for an additional two or three hours after store closing to help preset whatever move was planned.
I, jokingly, replied "Aw, I want overtime pay too!"
To which you replied, in a nasty tone, "Well if you would actually do some actual work for once rather than sit in your office, I would let you."
"Uh, I would be working. I have four reports to write and I could finally have time to organize and sort the mess that is merch protection, which hasn't gotten any better since BF."
"That's not real work, I mean pushing reshop and CAF's, like a real team member, not just watching cameras."
Once again Fuck you. You're without any trace of a doubt, my most despised ETL. You're almost as bad as the previous ETL-GE, which is saying a LOT. Fuck you.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Dec 8, 2015)

Wow. That's fucked up.


----------



## kyu (Dec 8, 2015)

ttotl: i wish you'd believe me when i say you're the best. i'm lucky to have a team lead like you.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 8, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> I mean, you can't really zone the product if it's not there...



_Just gotta be creative.

Geeze. Simple minded people these days and their negative attitudes._


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 8, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOETL-GE: Well, fuck you too.
> You asked a service desk TM if he wanted to hold over for an additional two or three hours after store closing to help preset whatever move was planned.
> I, jokingly, replied "Aw, I want overtime pay too!"
> To which you replied, in a nasty tone, "Well if you would actually do some actual work for once rather than sit in your office, I would let you."
> ...




No way any of my ETL's would ever talk to me that way, at least not more than once.

Partially because they seem to be decent people as a group, so I doubt they'd speak to me that way. But if they did I'd get fired right after for knocking them on their ass, so it'd definitely happen at most once.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 8, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> No way any of my ETL's would ever talk to me that way, at least not more than once.
> 
> Partially because they seem to be decent people as a group, so I doubt they'd speak to me that way. But if they did I'd get fired right after for knocking them on their ass, so it'd definitely happen at most once.


I already called my ETL this morning, and he is far less than pleased. And I decided to keep my fist behind me because I am focused on the long term goal. Twasnt easy, but I held.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 8, 2015)

TTOTM: I'm not the "clean-up crew," so stop leaving crap for me to "clean-up."


----------



## ThatTargetGirl (Dec 9, 2015)

To that one team member who gave me so much crap about my cart full of MBG abandons. I NEVER zone SL--maybe a few times and I was being trained. I don't know where shit goes and having to do three areas on my own is a little intimidating. I'm hardlines--where I'd prefer to be. 


Oh and to the other TM who doubted my ability to zone SL completely. I thought I did alright. The TL felt bad because he knew I didn't like SL but still thought I did pretty good considering.


----------



## Redzee (Dec 9, 2015)

Ttotm Kid you gotta _step up_. I understand that you don't like the job but you're here _get your ass in gear.  _(Looks for Serenity movie theme)


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 9, 2015)

TToGSA

Really? You had to say "don't make me tell [our boss] because technically I am still your boss too" because I said "but you chit chat all the time too." when you told a coworker and I to stop talking during a moment of downtime. Yet you're at Guest Services all the time chatting AND chewing gum even when talking to guests. Btw you STILL owe me 20 bucks. Your attitude towards everything is so childish. Yeah fine maybe I shouldn't have been talking (even though it was actually work related but whatever) but you should also be setting a better example as a GSA.


----------



## signingminion (Dec 9, 2015)

Ttoctl: just get out of my store. Stop spreading your bitchy hate and discontent. Stop micromanaging and harassing tms just to be a bitch. I don't care how many tms/tls trader in from your old store that make you feel loved, you are dead to us.

And I hope the merch I tried to talk to you about gets ruined so I can throw you under the bus.  I yelled your name plenty loud. And the tm with me as a witness is loved by everyone so she's not going to be suspect if she vouches for me...but she probably would side with me. She waved me for a tl before the benched Asshat got out there.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 9, 2015)

TTOM: NO! I AM NOT PERFECT! I never claimed to be & readily admit when I make an error. It would be nice if you would as well & didn't try to pawn yours off on someone else & make others "fix" them FOR you. I missed some stuff today & admitted I did & fixed them MYSELF. I didn't appreciate you trying to blame YOUR errors on ME & making ME fix YOURS as well! Fortunately, with the biometrics, it's blatantly apparent who does what, so the rph knew who screwed up the rxs....UNfortunately, you were at lunch, so I had to try and figure out what the hell you did & how to fix it!


----------



## NPC (Dec 9, 2015)

TTOTM....the fucking lip smacking and yummy noises you make while you eat make me want to die.


----------



## Interrobang (Dec 10, 2015)

TTOTM: All of us had been backing up for long periods of time tonight and you were the only one on the salesfloor who never responded to back up. The operator even went up and had someone cover the phones during their absence from the desk. 
Towards the end of the night, the GSA asked if anyone nearby could back up really quick and the LOD called you out since you were _literally_ zoning a few aisles away from checklanes. 
It took everything I had in me not to laugh into the walkie and make a snarky comment when you made it sound like you were zoning at the furthest part of the store but reluctantly agreed to "come up anyway."


----------



## NPC (Dec 10, 2015)

To every newbie...


----------



## Bosch (Dec 10, 2015)

It's not just the newbies who do that with the radios.


----------



## LazerKitty (Dec 10, 2015)

LOL WELL DONT I FEEL DUMB!!!!! Although I know I speak clearly enough to be heard.  
TTOTM: I'm very sorry management is obviously giving you a hard time lately. You've created a poor reputation and I don't know how you can fix that. 
To management: I am not a peer and you shouldn't be talking to me about how bad some employees are.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 10, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> To every newbie...
> View attachment 1560



Why are you spying on channel 4?


----------



## Firefox (Dec 10, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> To every newbie...
> View attachment 1560



One of our ETL's does this thing where he keeps her walkie at her hip, and just reaches down to push the button when she needs to talk. So she's always EXTREMELY quiet over the walkie, and usually she starts speaking before she even pushes the button so all you hear is the last half of what she's saying. Very annoying when she's LOD.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Dec 10, 2015)

Firefox said:


> One of our ETL's does this thing where he keeps her walkie at her hip, and just reaches down to push the button when she needs to talk. So she's always EXTREMELY quiet over the walkie, and usually she starts speaking before she even pushes the button so all you hear is the last half of what she's saying. Very annoying when she's LOD.


I'll do that if I really can't get a hand on my walkie. It's rare, but I make sure I speak louder.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 10, 2015)

Well I learned something new about the radios. Now if only people at my store when they're saying "Thank you" would hold the button down first, then speak. Instead you hear a lot of "-nk you"s.


----------



## NPC (Dec 10, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Why are you spying on channel 4?



Lol, well if you look at the Knob to turn the walkie on and off, it's in the "off" position. It's a ghost walkie!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Dec 10, 2015)

Is it really so hard to put the trash in the "OPEN" compactor instead of just leaving your carts blocking the "OPEN" door?


----------



## Bosch (Dec 10, 2015)

Firefox said:


> One of our ETL's does this thing where he keeps her walkie at her hip, and just reaches down to push the button when she needs to talk. So she's always EXTREMELY quiet over the walkie, and usually she starts speaking before she even pushes the button so all you hear is the last half of what she's saying. Very annoying when she's LOD.



Our Pfresh TL does this as standard, my response is as follows:

Ask her to repeat herself every time she gets on the radio. Sorry we can't hear you. As for cutting off what they are saying, tell them! "Sorry what was that? I just heard a click." Every time they say some thing! Bonus even when you can hear them, it will drive them nuts. 

I have used radios on jobs for years and use them all the time in my car club so I have NO time for bad radio manners.

Wait a beat, speak
Keep it short
Keep it clear
Keep chatter on alternate channel


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 10, 2015)

I really, really want to interrupt a "Redcards are awesome let's all get Redcards" chat with "can you guys go to 2?" sometime.

Also the other day a TM would. Not. Stop. Talking. About how they needed a PDA right now to do their job that I saw somebody just hold their talk button down to stop the noise for a bit.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 10, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> I really, really want to interrupt a "Redcards are awesome let's all get Redcards" chat with "can you guys go to 2?" sometime.
> 
> Also the other day a TM would. Not. Stop. Talking. About how they needed a PDA right now to do their job that I saw somebody just hold their talk button down to stop the noise for a bit.



I just start clicking the talk button.


----------



## signingminion (Dec 10, 2015)

"Go for me" is the most recent poor etiquette I've been hearing. I keep asking for the person till I get "Go for minion"


----------



## brizzy93 (Dec 10, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> I really, really want to interrupt a "Redcards are awesome let's all get Redcards" chat with "can you guys go to 2?" sometime.
> 
> Also the other day a TM would. Not. Stop. Talking. About how they needed a PDA right now to do their job that I saw somebody just hold their talk button down to stop the noise for a bit.


Nooooooooooooo, BR and SFS stay on 2 (in my store)


----------



## brizzy93 (Dec 10, 2015)

signingminion said:


> "Go for me" is the most recent poor etiquette I've been hearing. I keep asking for the person till I get "Go for minion"


Guilty


----------



## signingminion (Dec 10, 2015)

brizzy93 said:


> Guilty


It's all fun and games till they are all new tms to your store so you can't tell if it's the right person...


----------



## brizzy93 (Dec 10, 2015)

signingminion said:


> It's all fun and games till they are all new tms to your store so you can't tell if it's the right person...


I have been on channel 2 for the past few weeks. People looking for me will switch channels lmao also I can tell if the person I call for is that person or not by voice. I don't know any of the new seasonals tbh


----------



## ThatTargetGirl (Dec 11, 2015)

To that one LOD that didn't care that I was on OT (and she was the one that pretty much made me hit OT on Sunday. I'm scheduled for 40 for the week) and wouldn't let me go home early. You didn't need me. The TL that opened let me take a 45 minute lunch and said you'd probably send me home early. 

But nah. 

Instead you said "you're staying-have a great night!" in the most bitchiest/rudest way imaginable. 

So thank you.


----------



## EmptyCart (Dec 11, 2015)

TTOGSTL: I know I can get "enthusiastic" and talk really really fast paced at times (and I know it annoys the life out of you at times) but thanks for still being awesome all the time...especially tonight, for helping me take care of a guest tonight who ordered photos via Shutterfly for her father-in-law's funeral and we couldn't locate the photos...I didn't have the heart to tell her that, or see her reaction :/

TTOCartAttendant: Our ETL-GE gives you a lot of crap sometimes for chatting a lot but you help out so much at Guest Services and it's truly appreciated, even if I barely can keep up with what you're talking about with all of your gaming interests...and also thanks for managing to fix one of the photo lab printers (even if temporarily) and getting it to print a few orders, I was clueless to fix it


----------



## OffYaPhone (Dec 11, 2015)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Is it really so hard to put the trash in the "OPEN" compactor instead of just leaving your carts blocking the "OPEN" door?


I will tell you -- if I ever bring trash to the back, I'm told to just leave it in front of the compactor and someone will take care of it. I don't want to do something I'm not sure about.


----------



## LazerKitty (Dec 11, 2015)

New ETL does not know how to walkie properly. Now new TM's are not using walkie protocol. It's getting annoying.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 11, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> I will tell you -- if I ever bring trash to the back, I'm told to just leave it in front of the compactor and someone will take care of it. I don't want to do something I'm not sure about.



Are you a cart attendant/Sbux? If so you are correct, you leave it since the TL or ETL should throw trash. All most of us ask is that you just tuck out of the way so people don't have to move it to toss cardboard or the in my store the trash cans.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 12, 2015)

TTOTM: You asked me if you could work some more days and I gave you some extra hours that I had. I gave you a friendly reminder this week that you were scheduled today pre your request and you threw a fit and tried telling HR that I never communicated with you about coming in and you had no idea you had to work, and were even more bothered when HR checked when you were added which happened to be a week from today, they told you that you either have to call out or you're a NCNS. I gave you more hours because you asked for them and you tried to throw me under the bus for doing you a favor. So guess what, next time you need hours, you can cashier.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 13, 2015)

To that one TM: Thanks for calling in! Again. At this point I should just start doing your job if I don't see you in the first thirty minutes instead of the LOD asking me to 1.5-2 hours after you were supposed to show up.

To that other TM: Ahaahahahaha you are a lazy asshole. "Don't backstock that tub of candles because it will go clearance after Christmas and I don't want to have to pull it. I will yell at whoever I catch trying to clear it off." If there's one thing we need more than anything right now it is empty vehicles for freight and pulls that are selling _right now._ And you think everyone else should have to work harder right now so you can take it a little easier in two weeks? I'm about ready to go find myself some free time and equipment and get to work because you have got to be kidding me.

That last one really gets me. For one of the trucks today I had a couple tubs' worth of HBA under the line, on other vehicles, where the tub used to be because we ran out of tubs and everything was too hectic to find a solution beyond "deal with it later the show unload must go on." Ended up with this after unload:






Don't get me started about the "2-day ad" tub of diapers that's been sitting around since Black Friday. Surprise surprise, that one's clearance soon/eventually or something.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey STL you say that filling eggs is an opener task, given that you harass me about it when I open. So why are you having me fill the eggs today during a mid shift? I thought the opener did that. Given that there's no milk or bananas the only thing they need to fill is eggs.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 14, 2015)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Is it really so hard to put the trash in the "OPEN" compactor instead of just leaving your carts blocking the "OPEN" door?



Perhaps the guilty TM was a minor? Though even if that were the case, there's no reason for him/her to just leave it in the way of everything.



Circle9 said:


> Also the other day a TM would. Not. Stop. Talking. About how they needed a PDA right now to do their job that I saw somebody just hold their talk button down to stop the noise for a bit.



Did the person holding their walkie button have a PDA?



brizzy93 said:


> Nooooooooooooo, BR and SFS stay on 2 (in my store)



I wish our backroom team was still on channel 3. Few things are worse than having to hear all that crap while trying to pull 5-hour CAFs.



oath2order said:


> Hey STL you say that filling eggs is an opener task, given that you harass me about it when I open. So why are you having me fill the eggs today during a mid shift? I thought the opener did that. Given that there's no milk or bananas the only thing they need to fill is eggs.



You don't locate your eggs? Also, your STL is a dunce.


----------



## Redzee (Dec 14, 2015)

Ttotm. Nothing, absolutely _nothing_ is accomplished by an adversarial relationship between flow and backroom. Overstocking will come back to bite us all.  (This emogee still needs a fedora).


----------



## OffYaPhone (Dec 14, 2015)

Bosch said:


> Are you a cart attendant/Sbux? If so you are correct, you leave it since the TL or ETL should throw trash. All most of us ask is that you just tuck out of the way so people don't have to move it to toss cardboard or the in my store the trash cans.


Nah, cashier/SDTM. But when our CAs are busy and we have trash carts piling up up front, I'll wheel the cart back. Someone in the BR will just say to me that I can leave it in front of the compactor and they'll take care of it.


----------



## Noiinteam (Dec 15, 2015)

TTOTM: I agree with you that Christmas items are not Ptm, yet. However, it makes no sense to backstock anything holiday when you and I just worked on Sunday to try and catch up on the backstock. It will be clearance by the time they get to it, Flex it out and hold me responsible, I can handle it.


----------



## LadyCynide (Dec 15, 2015)

TTOETL: I understand that you're frustrated with flow just as much as anyone else, but when I ask you to talk to the women working cosmetics because you are in charge for the day, you need to stop being so dismissive. They dumped three boxes worth of stuff in to my cart when I was helping a guest. Then I find stuff pushed (and overpushed) into the completely wrong locations. Telling me that I just need to not leave my cart unattended is super lazy on your part. If you are not willing to confront them, at least go to the STL (because the ETL over flow is useless as well). 

TTOLeadershipTeam: Just so you know, the way you treat me is directly effecting my anxiety disorder. I can't get through a single shift without taking at least one of my emergency meds. When the zone is perfect, reshop is done, and push is down to half a box of big items, and you say that cosmetics is disgusting and needs a lot of work, I'm GOING to have a freak out. Nothing I do is right, I get that, but at least be silent in your judgement.

TTOTM: Thank you for walking through on your break and being so genuinely impressed by cosmetics. Your support always means so much.


----------



## sher (Dec 16, 2015)

Loll... Same story, basically. A tm I know spoke to an etl about our flow team and she said the etl said that it's been determined that there's no solution to them over pushing everything into wrong location.......


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 16, 2015)

sher said:


> Loll... Same story, basically. A tm I know spoke to an etl about our flow team and she said the etl said that it's been determined that there's no solution to them over pushing everything into wrong location.......


Same here....we talked to an ETL about them putting merchandise in the wrong location and not FIFOing and were basically told "they don't have time to check EVERY product to make sure it's in the correct location or pull outdates." Ummm.....really? Isn't that their JOB?!?!

We even asked if they could simply put the new items BEHIND what's already on the shelf and were told "that takes too much time..."


----------



## LazerKitty (Dec 16, 2015)

Ahhhhhh! I'm right there with you all on this subject. I'm having major anxiety over cosmetics right now and I'm  just waiting for someone to tell me the area looks like complete shit But I feel like I'm doing my best with what I have to work with. Blarg!


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 16, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Same here....we talked to an ETL about them putting merchandise in the wrong location and not FIFOing and were basically told "they don't have time to check EVERY product to make sure it's in the correct location or pull outdates." Ummm.....really? Isn't that their JOB?!?!
> 
> We even asked if they could simply put the new items BEHIND what's already on the shelf and were told "that takes too much time..."




Worst. management. ever.
So how are people supposed to find things.
Having them in the wrong place is almost worse then not having them out at all.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 16, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> Worst. management. ever.
> So how are people supposed to find things.
> Having them in the wrong place is almost worse then not having them out at all.


That doesn't bother me as much as having expired OTC meds on the shelf because they just put the new stuff in front and keep pushing older ones to the back. We've found some that were over a year out of date! When we brought it up to the ETL, she said, "if you want the expired meds off the shelf, pull them yourselves, we don't have time for that!"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 16, 2015)

LazerKitty said:


> Ahhhhhh! I'm right there with you all on this subject. I'm having major anxiety over cosmetics right now and I'm  just waiting for someone to tell me the area looks like complete shit But I feel like I'm doing my best with what I have to work with. Blarg!


Ours doesn't _look _bad, it's just that they shove stuff wherever they feel like at any given moment. "Oh, here's a green box, this must be the same thing!" Nevermind that one is a 10-ct and the other is a 70-ct. Close enough!


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 16, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> That doesn't bother me as much as having expired OTC meds on the shelf because they just put the new stuff in front and keep pushing older ones to the back. We've found some that were over a year out of date! When we brought it up to the ETL, she said, "if you want the expired meds off the shelf, pull them yourselves, we don't have time for that!"




Yep, your ETL is an idiot.

It's one thing to think that.
It's something completely different to say it.
Sure the truth is they really don't have the time to do the picture perfect FIFO but the ETL is never supposed to say that out loud and is always supposed to be shooting for that goal.
So the fact is your ETL is a moron.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 16, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> Yep, your ETL is an idiot.
> 
> It's one thing to think that.
> It's something completely different to say it.
> ...


Well, to be fair, she's not MY ETL, MY ETL was the one bitching to her.


----------



## Txcpht (Dec 16, 2015)

LadyCynide said:


> TTOETL: I understand that you're frustrated with flow just as much as anyone else, but when I ask you to talk to the women working cosmetics because you are in charge for the day, you need to stop being so dismissive. They dumped three boxes worth of stuff in to my cart when I was helping a guest. Then I find stuff pushed (and overpushed) into the completely wrong locations. Telling me that I just need to not leave my cart unattended is super lazy on your part. If you are not willing to confront them, at least go to the STL (because the ETL over flow is useless as well).


Wow!!! I'm not really sure why that ETL is in a leadership position. So the solution is for you to not leave your cart unattended?? Way to take care of the problem! Don't address incompetence, just make it someone else's problem. That's just ridiculous! I'm very sorry for you!


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 16, 2015)

@tgtcpht, talk to your hardlines TL about having a Freshness Friday in the pharmacy aisles. Everything with an expiration date should be FIFO'd. Or if that's not an option, get a MyDevice and start adding expiration dates to each DPCI so they show up in the SDA.

It won't necessarily result in the flow team being held accountable, but at least the expired meds will be disposed of.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 16, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> @tgtcpht, talk to your hardlines TL about having a Freshness Friday in the pharmacy aisles. Everything with an expiration date should be FIFO'd. Or if that's not an option, get a MyDevice and start adding expiration dates to each DPCI so they show up in the SDA.
> 
> It won't necessarily result in the flow team being held accountable, but at least the expired meds will be disposed of.


Well, we aren't Target anymore, and were never trained on the MyDevices, so I don't see either of those happening  We've thought about making an anonymous complaint to the integrity hotline about it because it's been made clear that she simply doesn't care. Even when a guest brought back an OTC med for her CHILD that she had JUST purchased that was 3 mos out of date (as were the rest on the shelf,) she made US pull them! We literally had a basket that was overflowing just doing the kids' meds! She's a waste of oxygen...


----------



## ElectronicsTM (Dec 16, 2015)

TTOETL: Overpushing electronics product because you do not want it in the backroom will not cause it to sell at a quicker pace. It is not a "hot" item this holiday and none of these aisles are PTM. Make sure our counts are correct so the DC does not send us more than we need, push until the one location cannot comfortably hold anymore and backstock the rest.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Dec 16, 2015)

ElectronicsTM said:


> TTOETL: Overpushing electronics product because you do not want it in the backroom will not cause it to sell at a quicker pace. It is not a "hot" item this holiday and none of these aisles are PTM. Make sure our counts are correct so the DC does not send us more than we need, push until the one location cannot comfortably hold anymore and backstock the rest.


Your talking to a ETL. It's just goes in one ear and out the other.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Dec 16, 2015)

TToFATM:  Glad you got caught for the internal theft you were pulling, hurting our already understaffed store.  Enjoy your time in jail, honey.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 16, 2015)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TToFATM:  Glad you got caught for the internal theft you were pulling, hurting our already understaffed store.  Enjoy your time in jail, honey.


Jail for theft from FA??? That's one dedicated thief!


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Dec 17, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Jail for theft from FA??? That's one dedicated thief!


Well, whatever she managed to do, it's serious enough that corporate is going after her.  *shrugs*


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 17, 2015)

BullseyeBlues said:


> Well, whatever she managed to do, it's serious enough that corporate is going after her.  *shrugs*


WOW!!! Dumbass!!!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 17, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Ours doesn't _look _bad, it's just that they shove stuff wherever they feel like at any given moment. "Oh, here's a green box, this must be the same thing!" Nevermind that one is a 10-ct and the other is a 70-ct. Close enough!


Dear god, this; so much. I have had six Dyson vacuums pushed to the floor, no spider-wraps, in the Dirt Devil location. A $599 vacuum in a $60 spot. WTF.
And Razors. A full 3 dozen Gillette packs, no cases, all in the wrong areas. The only seemingly competent Flow team member we have is Electronics. He usually has everything spider-wrapped at least, if not tethered down, or he'll leave the item at the Boat if he has too much to do.

TTOBRTeam: Can we make a deal? If you stop pushing items on my count list to the very top shelf, I will...think of something that's not a major violation. Ice cream? Everyone like that, right? So if you stop making me climb to the top of the ladder for every item I really care about in backstock, I'll buy ice cream. I hate hights.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 17, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> Dear god, this; so much. I have had six Dyson vacuums pushed to the floor, no spider-wraps, in the Dirt Devil location. A $599 vacuum in a $60 spot. WTF.
> And Razors. A full 3 dozen Gillette packs, no cases, all in the wrong areas. The only seemingly competent Flow team member we have is Electronics. He usually has everything spider-wrapped at least, if not tethered down, or he'll leave the item at the Boat if he has too much to do.
> 
> TTOBRTeam: Can we make a deal? If you stop pushing items on my count list to the very top shelf, I will...think of something that's not a major violation. Ice cream? Everyone like that, right? So if you stop making me climb to the top of the ladder for every item I really care about in backstock, I'll buy ice cream. I hate hights.


Yep...had a guest bring up a Zyrtec 70-ct last week. Scan it, price is $30+. He says, "the tag says $7.99." I know there's no way in hell that's right, so I tell him it's not in the right place, it's $30+. He tells me to go look for myself....I go out and sure enough, where the Up&Up cetirizine 14 (?) ct. should be, there is nothing but Zyrtec 70-ct packages. Spent a good 15 minutes "fixing" that section...


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 17, 2015)

To that one TM: You've been on the line for weeks now and you haven't gotten much better at stacking. Its almost painful seeing what you can't do under pressure with a flat surface and some boxes. Especially when right now, spare flatbeds are as precious as gold.

I wish I had some photographic proof because some of the things they've had to pull from his bay are atrocious.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 18, 2015)

To that one TL: I know what's going on, and I hope you realize that everyone else does too. If it's going to continue, you'll want to tread lightly and keep it professional.

To that one TM: At first, I thought you were full of shit (because more often than not, you are). But it turns out you were right.



TallAPGuy said:


> TTOBRTeam: Can we make a deal? If you stop pushing items on my count list to the very top shelf, I will...think of something that's not a major violation. Ice cream? Everyone like that, right? So if you stop making me climb to the top of the ladder for every item I really care about in backstock, I'll buy ice cream. I hate hights.



I don't have a problem with heights, but I do have a problem with having to carry heavy casepacks down the rickety old stepladder (I can't use the WAVe because it won't fit in the light-duty aisles). A former backroom TM told me he would burn them when they came out in CAFs because he couldn't get them down the ladder safely.

Blame overnight!


----------



## Interrobang (Dec 18, 2015)

TTOSeasonalTM: No, zoning is not just picking things up from the floor and walking around the sales floor. Even if zoning _was_ just that, there were rugs were all over the aisle, and you didn't even fold the bungee chairs up! I know the person who trained you; they are not the problem. Good luck trying to stay on after the holidays with all that and your call offs. You're one of team members I'll be happy to see let go. 

TTOtherSeasonalTM: For a seasonal hire, you work well enough but whoever trained you did a piss poor job. You had no idea how to call the back room, how to answer a phone call, or where to put your cart of unsorted reshop. You looked so lost until another team member and I helped you out. 

TTOtherTM: How could you not teach your trainee the basics!? How many other team members did you "train?"


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 18, 2015)

Interrobang said:


> You looked so lost until another team member and I helped you out.
> 
> TTOtherTM: How could you not teach your trainee the basics!? How many other team members did you "train?"



I had to assist 3 seasonal team members lear how to read aisle locations, what DPCI's are, and the backroom is on channel 2. While in uniform, doing my PIT counts. What the heck.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 18, 2015)

TTOTM: I know you LOOKED at the new CVS ESIM containers, but did you bother READING the labels before calling me? I know, it's asking a lot, but how the hell am I supposed to remember EXACTLY what the label says???


----------



## tgtguy (Dec 18, 2015)

ttotm Thank you, for the help in the backroom yesterday. You were a huge help and even though I told you over and over THANK YOU!!! again.
ttoetl- I am sorry you are working so many hours and have only had one day off in two weeks. However, you knew what you were getting into when you took a salaried job in retail. Your little comment about how you wish you had a scheduled time to leave...like the rest of us ( us meaning tms). I am sure you do .Do you want to trade paychecks? Yea, I didn't think so...so stop whining ...or at least stop whining to me. Go sit up font and whine with the Stl

ttotm- I know you are a seasonal hire and you didn't know any better. However, when you popped up out of nowhere and asked when do we get our Christmas bonus...I didn't want to laugh at you. ....but I did.


----------



## Zone (Dec 18, 2015)

To the corporate team member that green lighted the changes to the One Hour Photo greeting card boxes...
...
...
You forgot to adjust the template for the envelope size. Good Job!


----------



## BreakingSpot (Dec 18, 2015)

There's this one seasonal team member who is working cashier... Well him and a few others  interviewed for a open APTL position.  Anyways Im on the bench and they asked me if I wanted it or I could take something else that was offered to me... . So this team member all this week every time I see him has asked me if I heard anything about who they are going to promote since someone told him I would probably get it. Me having been offered something else more attractive stopped caring about who got it. It doesn't bother me that he wants to know, it's that I told last week I wasn't being considered for it anymore. But every time I tell him I don't know anything (which I don't) he gives me this look as if I was lying to him and didn't want to tell him. I told him to ask the AP ETL since our STL is out right now. He said he had and he told him they would announce it this Saturday! Yet he insists on bothering me about it.... If we know anything about spot they had already some of us in mind before they even opened it up and who ever it is probably already did the rest of their interviews sometime last week. And this team member is probably not going to be happy about it.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 19, 2015)

To that one team member: Thank you for showing me how to make a bale.

To the market closer: Since you didn't actually stay until closing, guess who had to do your job for the rest of the night. You're welcome.


----------



## griezmanns (Dec 19, 2015)

TTOTM: What the fuck? Why the hell would you come up to me while I was in the middle of ringing up a guest and tell me that you "wanted your lane back"... you're seasonal and I'd never seen your face before in my life, yet you had the audacity tell me that you'd been here for a year??? And then when I asked you if someone told you to only be on that lane, you tell me "no, but I've been working here all day" and?? You're causing backup. I hope I never see you again once the season's over. 

TTOTL: I really do appreciate you offering me shifts, and I always try to thank you for the offer but some days you offer me shifts on my only days off. I feel really bad afterwards but I kinda don't wanna work eight days in a row. The last time I attempted even just a week I got sick. Hope you understand. 

TTOETL: I hope you continue this streak of being kind to people because otherwise you're kind of a jerk and I still don't like working with you too much.


----------



## lurker (Dec 19, 2015)

To that one TM (ETL) good job, you had class. Understated, yet huge this week. I'll never forget how good you were to me! Best wishes, lots of love, I have faith you'll do great in the real world!


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Dec 20, 2015)

TTOTM. Where do I begin with this one. One, stop acting as though you're an LOD. When I'm walking by the front to go to lunch, you have no right to say "well are you going to actually help with this guest first or just keep ignoring it?" 1. I'm electronics. We don't go up for backup, especially this week. 2. I'm going to lunch. 3. It's none of your damn business.
Two, I'm on the toy team. I know what is and isn't backstock. If I'm given responsibility to assign tasks, and ask you to do a stray cart that I generated from my zone whilst I finish my other cart, don't just tell me "that's backstock, all of it. If you don't think so, you push it." I can see through your lies.
Three, I've been here over a year. You've been here three weeks. If I say (backed up by other TMs) that this is how things are done, don't say "well I'm doing it this way because I like it better."
Four, if you EVER throw merchandise at me again, especially on the floor during open hours, this will become an HR/AP problem. I don't care if you wanted me to take it to someplace, ask like a human and hand it to me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2015)

To the STL, I hate your guts.  You are a bully and you are one of the many reasons why I hate working at "your store".  You need to get some competent reliable backroom team members that know how to communicate with me on a walkie talkie.  When I call 3 or 4 times for a backroom team member to know where he is, someone needs to tell me his fucking location especially when the gigantic CAF batches are close to rolling.  And don't you give me any attitude about how messy or shitty the store looks or that you stayed until 2am last night.  I don't give a shit.  You wanna know why the store is a mess and the dairy cooler is a joke?  Because of you and your Nazi stance on no overtime.  You care more about yearly bonus for controlling payroll than you do about the store looking nice.  You bitch to me and the rest of the team members about how shitty the store looks but you are the problem.  Are you going to die if someone gets overtime?  Is Target going to go out of business if someone gets overtime?  You have to pick one: your yearly bonus or a clean store.  You can't have both.  You are fucking salary.  You're making a lot more than I am so you have to accept the fact that you run a shitty Target store.  And you run it terribly.  You're a terrible leader and I hate you.  You get mad at me and say I'm yelling on the walkie when all I'm doing is repeatedly asking where someone is that is supposed to be helping me in the backroom.  And then you yell at my face in the dairy cooler.  Fuck you and your talks about respect.  If you want respect, stop being a fucking bully and acting like you're this big shot cause you're not.  The reason why I was asking where that asshole backroom team member because the little shit has a history of running off and bailing on me early.  On Saturday, I had a lazy fuck leave at 445pm when he was scheduled til 530pm.  Did you know that the little shit that I was working with today once said the "n-word" in plain sight right by an ETL?  How does that makes you feel?  God, I swear when I leave Target, you are going to be the first person that I send a postcard to.  I hate your guts.  You care more about your own salary and bonuses than your ant workers.  FUCK YOU.  


To the n-bomb veteran guy in the backroom, I fucking hate your guts.  I was so pissed yesterday when I found out that you were going to be in the backroom with me on Sunday.  You are a piece of shit worker.  Do you know what the fuck a walkie talkie is?  When you are working with the backroom with me, you need to communicate with me either in person or on the walkie talkie about when you're leaving the backroom to pull FF and to take breaks and lunches and when you come back from them.  And return the stupid FF printer in the backroom.  I fucking hate your guts too.  


To the sample lady that was a bitch to me, fuck you and you're crybaby attitude.  "I need you to move this pallet".  Move it yourself. Use your legs and fucking walk to receiving and get a pallet jack and move it.  Telling me "I don't know how to use a pallet jack and I'm not authorized".  I don't give a shit.  Why are you even allowed to be in the backroom to get your stupid sample shit?  You're pathetic and helpless.  I'm not your little bitch and fuck you.  


To everyone on this planet that's telling me to stop complaining about retail and Target:  come work at the Target I work at for a day and see how you like it.  Let's see how you cope with it and how you handle it.  I think your attitude would change once you get a taste of the turd of a store that I work at.


----------



## Interrobang (Dec 21, 2015)

TTOTM: Way to hold the door for an older team member when we were all leaving the building. If I could have reached far enough, I would have held the door open for her. I know you saw she had an armful of groceries, and you let the door slam her right in the arm. Did no one ever teach you common courtesy? Rude! 

TTSeasonalTM: The next time you feel compelled to tell me how to do my job, I'll rip you a new one.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 21, 2015)

To that seasonal cashier who tried to deny my coupons: You tried to tell me that I 'didn't know coupon policy' when I was pairing store & manf coupons on the same item. 
It was worth it to see the look on your face when the GSTL not only corrected you but recognized me & pointed out that I'd worked for spot MANY years.
Derp.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 21, 2015)

TTOSeasonalCashier: So I didn't realize that it was your first day today. With that in mind, I apologize for the way I asked you to rerun the two $100's and the fifty that you just put into your drawer through the counterfeit detector, but when the little red light blinks, that means they're no-good. I think that it's clear that you needed more training before being put by yourself, but if you got enough training to know to test 100's and 50's, it should be obvious that you should at least call for help if/when the machine rejects the bill. 
It's a good thing I was keeping an eye on the two shady subjects that the cashier was ringing up, otherwise I would never have seen her go to just put the bills into the drawer after it rejected them.


----------



## Sinnybun (Dec 22, 2015)

TTOTargetMobileMember: Yes, I understand that you get commissions on certain items; however, once I caught on to what you were up to, I realized you were stealing sales and possible red card customers. Stay in your lane.
TTOFellowElectronicsMember: Yes, you've been here longer than me. I'm a seasonal and you're permanent. That does not give you the right to tell me what I need to be doing especially when I already know. It's tiring. I am not your child nor your subordinate. We're equals. You do you and I'll do me. Tch.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Dec 22, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOSeasonalCashier: So I didn't realize that it was your first day today. With that in mind, I apologize for the way I asked you to rerun the two $100's and the fifty that you just put into your drawer through the counterfeit detector, but when the little red light blinks, that means they're no-good. I think that it's clear that you needed more training before being put by yourself, but if you got enough training to know to test 100's and 50's, it should be obvious that you should at least call for help if/when the machine rejects the bill.
> It's a good thing I was keeping an eye on the two shady subjects that the cashier was ringing up, otherwise I would never have seen her go to just put the bills into the drawer after it rejected them.


I never got any training regarding counterfeit bills. What was she supposed to do?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 22, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> I never got any training regarding counterfeit bills. What was she supposed to do?


If the reader repeatedly rejects them, she needs to call the LOD and/or ask for an alternate form of payment.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 22, 2015)

TTOTM: I'm sorry you feel "threatened" by me, but I've been working in the pharmacy more than twice as long as you. It only makes sense that I have more knowledge than you do about certain things....if I didn't, the pharmacist wouldn't allow me to do certain things. There's no need to be a bitch about it!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 22, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> I never got any training regarding counterfeit bills. What was she supposed to do?





tgtcpht said:


> If the reader repeatedly rejects them, she needs to call the LOD and/or ask for an alternate form of payment.


Pretty much this. When she ran the bills, she hit finish transaction despite two of them being rejected, and started putting them in the cash drawer.
If the machine rejects a bill, you should run it again a second time to be sure, and if it still rejects it, hand it back and ask for a different bill or form of payment. If you're unsure of what to do,  call for LOD or GSTL.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 22, 2015)

Ah yes my TL who complains about me using Snapchat on the clock yet willingly participates with other TLs who use it on the clock and will also use it himself.

Ah the hypocrisy. So typical.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 22, 2015)

To everyone in my store: There are 4 radio channels anybody can use and a dozen phones throughout the store. *USE THEM.*


----------



## griezmanns (Dec 22, 2015)

TTOTL: I've always liked you and I know it's busy but when you asked me to stay longer, I asked you how long you needed me to stay and you told me any length of time would help. So  I said I would stay thirty extra minutes and but ended up staying an hour. I was in pain and I had other things to get done. Now I feel upset that you took advantage of me because whenever I tried to go clock out, you kept having me go do other things. Please don't do it again...


----------



## sher (Dec 22, 2015)

Sinnybun said:


> TTOTargetMobileMember: possible red card customers.



Your mobile team doesn't get redcards?? Also, why are you in competition with them over who makes the sale? Do you have a sales goal? Electronics and mobile seem to cooperate well together in my store, but maybe that's not the norm?


----------



## TargetHEEL (Dec 23, 2015)

To my two fellow toys and electronics team members who quit yesterday: Thanks, jerks. I know working in a high volume store, in the busiest area in the store, during the busiest time of the year blows. Believe me. But you just made it harder for the rest of us who actually can't afford to quit their jobs on Christmas week.

TToTL: Why do you have such a bug up your ass? I've been helping guests and pushing reshop and pulls all day, I have 3 RedCards, and the first time you see me all day you catch me trying to write down an attachment for a sale I literally just made and say "uh uh, get back to pushing reshop, you don't have time for that"? Piss off.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 23, 2015)

TargetHEEL said:


> TToTL: Why do you have such a bug up your ass? I've been helping guests and pushing reshop and pulls all day, I have 3 RedCards, and the first time you see me all day you catch me trying to write down an attachment for a sale I literally just made and say "uh uh, get back to pushing reshop, you don't have time for that"? Piss off.


I was swamped with so many guests and backup yesterday that it was almost impossible for me to focus on my tasks. They don't seem to understand that.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Dec 23, 2015)

TToSTL: That's the last time I offer to help you clean up anything. See you next Tuesday. 

TToTL: Pffffft.


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 24, 2015)

TTOTM: Stop pushing carts of reshop into the stockroom and pretending it's backstock. When I see your TL on Saturday, I'll be sure to push it all back out and let him know exactly what it is and where it came from.

TTOTM: Lose the attitude when you call backroom for help. Every time I hear you come on the walkie, it starts off with "uhh HELLOOO, backroom!?!? Guest service needs assistance!!!" Chill the fuck out and call us like a normal person and wait for a response. Yes it can take a second because we may be half way up a ladder, trying to maneuver a heavy pallet off the steel, or in the stockroom with poor reception.
I was not impressed when the other GSTM was calling me for assistance and you interrupted my response to ask why was nobody responding.
Stop being so fucking impatient and disrespectful, especially in front of guests.

TTOTM: When you walk past a line of backstock carts, into the stockroom, come up to my cart and drop an item into it while saying "here's some backstock for ya," I hope you realize I'm just going to send it out on your next pull.



Is Christmas over yet?


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 24, 2015)

TTOETL: Thanks for getting everyone Chinese food and a Box o'Joe! Merry Christmas!


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 24, 2015)

TTOTL: I know you hate it when I leave my section, but I can't ignore guests. Leave me alone. I thought that anti-Union propaganda video said that the good thing about unions is that you can help people in other sections?


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 25, 2015)

To all those TMs who didn't call out Christmas Eve:

Bless all your souls. We lived.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 26, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> TTOTM: Stop pushing carts of reshop into the stockroom and pretending it's backstock. When I see your TL on Saturday, I'll be sure to push it all back out and let him know exactly what it is and where it came from.
> 
> TTOTM: Lose the attitude when you call backroom for help. Every time I hear you come on the walkie, it starts off with "uhh HELLOOO, backroom!?!? Guest service needs assistance!!!" Chill the fuck out and call us like a normal person and wait for a response. Yes it can take a second because we may be half way up a ladder, trying to maneuver a heavy pallet off the steel, or in the stockroom with poor reception.
> I was not impressed when the other GSTM was calling me for assistance and you interrupted my response to ask why was nobody responding.
> ...


Nope, four minutes left here in Ca


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 26, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> Nope, four minutes left here in Ca


Christmas is officially over as of 23 minutes ago, we made it


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 26, 2015)

TTOTM: you said you wanted to switch positions because you "we're there all day yesterday..." Two hours later, you wanted to go BACK! When I said "whatever, you complained about what I left you to do." Sorry, it's what I was working on!


----------



## WinterRose (Dec 26, 2015)

TTOTL: When I said, "No. That'll slow us down." I meant it. I was expecting only 3 people including me to do work in Toys.  So when our bosses wanted 2 people in an aisle, 1 to ticket and 1 to zone after ticketing, that is a slow way of doing things.  We wouldn't have finished at the time that we did if we had followed it.


----------



## Mysterious (Dec 26, 2015)

TT O/N Team, thanks for being so jolly these past couple days. I just wished my backroom did not looked like a warzone.

TT D/S Team. thanks for stepping up for cleaning and pushing freight to the floor in between the CAFs.


----------



## doxiemama (Dec 26, 2015)

To that new TM who had the gall to ask me during training "so...do you believe the gossip around here?".  And then, she asked "so what's the story with ________?  [insert name of TLOD]   I can't get a feel for him but he seems odd."  Really?  Do you think I'm going to go anywhere near those questions?  She then proceeded to ask me whether anybody would mind if she left a couple of hours early the next day (her third day on the job?) to see a Dr. because her back had really started hurting since starting to work at the store.  I gave her my opinion but she went ahead and asked the ETL-HR anyway.


----------



## sher (Dec 26, 2015)

To that one cashier who just realized that I've never worked a cashier shift the entire time you've worked here, yea, I come up for backup a lot.
I didn't think I went that much but I was in line and the topic of seasonals came up and I said "I'm sure at least one in SL is going. She's terrible" and he was all "wait, you work softlines?" I hate cashier shifts. I don't mind backing up because the expectations are different, but a shift? No thanks.

To that one seasonal SL tm, I think you'd be a great addition to the team, but I hope you find it in you to invest in some floss, a tongue scraper, a professional cleaning, some mouthwash, some gum, a tin of Altoids, something.

To the people in hl who are taking online items from the hands of guests, wyd? If your department wants guest service to charge that stuff out, that's fine, but when it gets past GS and onto a shelf with or without an orange sticker, taking it from someone's hands is not the right thing to do. 

To whoever is teaching them this, why? Why is this the strategy you chose?


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 27, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> Nah, cashier/SDTM. But when our CAs are busy and we have trash carts piling up up front, I'll wheel the cart back. Someone in the BR will just say to me that I can leave it in front of the compactor and they'll take care of it.




Just makes no sense to me. We might tell someone to leave trash if the door is closed/locked, but if it's open I see no reason someone wouldn't feel comfortable putting trash in it. Personally I always grab the compactor keys if I am taking trash back.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 27, 2015)

To That One Overnight TM: You must be new, because how the fuck do you think it's okay to stack a pallet like that? I was picking a SFS order and it was one of the steel locations. It was a pallet with 4 disassembled shelving units and one large box on top. Here's a quick diagram:







 The shelving units were sticking out way past the beams, plus the rug beneath it, so the crown wasn't able to go flush against the pallet and the forks would only get about halfway underneath the pallet. Not to mention the large, heavy box perched precariously on top that nearly fell onto my coworker when the steel shook when he used the crown to get something down from one of the neighboring locations. There were things stacked above the item I needed to pick that I couldn't move, so the wave was out of the question. We ended up having to use two waves in order to have enough room to shuffle the items on the pallet around to get the item I needed. There were a few other pallets like this, but thankfully I didn't have to pick anything from them.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 27, 2015)

TATM: yes, we STILL get our Target discounts. Just scan the damn card!!! Don't tell me, "I can't scan that, you're not Target employees anymore..." If we weren't entitled to it, they wouldn't work anymore!!!

In fact, we are ALL getting NEW employee discount cards, they just came. Not sure what's different about them, but saw the sheet of them today....1 employee and 1 dependent for each one of us...


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 27, 2015)

@Firefox 
That's when I skip past it and grab from another BR loc or the salesfloor and let the backroom deal with it when it comes out in the CAFs.


----------



## griezmanns (Dec 27, 2015)

TTOETL: I'm so sorry I annoyed you by double checking if a shift needed approval to be changed. I guess I shouldn't even worry about the book anymore! No matter if the shifts get signed off on or not... what was I thinking?


----------



## Firefox (Dec 27, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> @Firefox
> That's when I skip past it and grab from another BR loc or the salesfloor and let the backroom deal with it when it comes out in the CAFs.



Thankfully it was one of the last today orders, so it wasn't a big deal that it took longer than usual. I didn't think to check other locations, though.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 28, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> TATM: yes, we STILL get our Target discounts. Just scan the damn card!!! Don't tell me, "I can't scan that, you're not Target employees anymore..." If we weren't entitled to it, they wouldn't work anymore!!!
> 
> In fact, we are ALL getting NEW employee discount cards, they just came. Not sure what's different about them, but saw the sheet of them today....1 employee and 1 dependent for each one of us...


Damn, you get more shit about your discount than anyone. I've never been questioned about mine when I am at another store.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 28, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> Damn, you get more shit about your discount than anyone. I've never been questioned about mine when I am at another store.


I know. It's like those t-shirts that say: "ask me about my *whatever*" mine says "give me shit about my Target Employee Discount"  I guess I just look shifty or something


----------



## xNightStockerx (Dec 28, 2015)

TTOTM To all the seasonal people. Some of your are great. A couple of you are even staying. The ones that came in high, sand baged your work, always late and didn't give a shit..Good riddance !! Hope to never see you again!!


----------



## soyaxo (Dec 28, 2015)

TTOLOD: We wouldn't have gotten out when we did if it wasn't for you last night. You were so helpful, especially in Softlines when you did touch-ups in zones so that we could move on to help others or finish what we needed to do. That was so awesome. It was so nice to get out on time, especially with the cold weather.


----------



## AdItemOnly (Dec 28, 2015)

to whoever designed this... yeah...
-_-


----------



## Mysterious (Dec 28, 2015)

TTO-AP-ETL

You are now one of the very few ETLs left, when I started with the store. You were one of the very few people I could talk to about anything. Now you finally decided to tap out and look for better opportunities. I wish you luck in your next step, and thank you for guiding me along the way.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Dec 28, 2015)

To whoever did this
What the hell is your problem.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Dec 28, 2015)

AdItemOnly said:


> to whoever designed this... yeah...
> -_-


I took, a picture of it, too. My coworker burst out laughing and I said what and she pointed. It was too good!


----------



## LadyCynide (Dec 28, 2015)

TTOLeadershipTeam: Why are you pissed at ME? When the DTL asked me about my daily routine and any issues I encounter as a brand TM, I actually did everything I could to make you guys look amazing. It's not my fault that he doesn't want me doing reshop. I made it perfectly clear that I do it as I zone and explained that it helps me with counts and on-hands, but he decided that regular TMs should be doing it. I AGREE WITH YOU that having them do it is stupid. I don't want to have to go through and fix what they frack up, anyway. Stop treating me like garbage because of it. Cosmetics is damn near spotless, and scores have been way up. Just chill.

TTODTL: Thanks for telling my leadership team that I seem really awesome and that I do my job very well, but maybe just stop mentioning me. You're doing more bad than good, buddy.

TTOTM: I'm sorry you get treated so badly that you walked out of your shift early after putting in your two weeks. I love you, though, and no matter what, I'm always hear for you.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Dec 28, 2015)

masterofalltrades said:


> To whoever did this
> What the hell is your problem.View attachment 1636



Well, was it the person whose name is on the sticky nametag in the front cart? Seems they carelessly left evidence behind.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 28, 2015)

masterofalltrades said:


> To whoever did this
> What the hell is your problem.View attachment 1636




I'm willing to bet an ETL was at least partially responsible.
They are the only ones who can make a mess on that kind of level and decide to leave it.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 29, 2015)

TTOETL's HR & AP: That was mean! First thing I hear when I tell the LOD that I'm clocked in is from the etl-ap: "Tall, switch to 6."
"Hey, I'm on 6."
"Tall, have you to [Etl-hr]?"
"Uh, no, I haven't seen her"
"Copy, meet me in her office."
So, trying to think of that I screwed up, I walk towards TSC. I pass the ETL-HL, who tells me the ETL-HR is looking for me. Then the STL, ETL-SL, and a SrTL tell me that the ETL-HR is waiting for me in her office. I walk in, see my boss and the ETL-HR sitting in the office.
"You guys needed to see me?"
"Yeah, what shirt size do you need?"
"...What??"
"Corporate canceled the last shirt order we had for you, so we need to reorder the shirt. So what size, and how many do you need?"
"Uh, um, two larges, please. Was there anything else?"
"No, that was it."
Really? You called me to meet with both of you, in the HR office, to ask shirt size? I was thinking I was getting either good news, or extremely bad news. Y'all are mean! 
Jk, I still appreciate you, practical jokes included.


----------



## redcardcringe (Dec 29, 2015)

To that one TM. Stop acting like you're a lead. You're not. And fyi that's not the way you move up.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 29, 2015)

To that one TM: After spending just a little time pushing around you, I think that now I understand better why everybody is trying to get off the FDC team. Except for that one seasonal. And he's gone now for calling in too many times.

To that one ETL: Heard you were leaving and this was my initial response





But I guess I'll miss you a little? Even if logistics is kind of a mess right now with no signs of getting better. But hey, you lasted a lot longer than the previous ETL-LOG. And you didn't tell us at a huddle that you had been planning to leave since before you got to our store. So that's a plus. I guess?


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Dec 29, 2015)

To the whole HR team:

I know I had a conversation at least once with each of you where I mentioned I would be on the other side of the damn country for six days.  The fact that I had six days off in a row during December also might have tipped you off to the fact that I *might* not be in town...  But I got no less than four phone calls on three different days asking me to come in and close.  

You have no idea how much fun it was to remind you that I was hundreds of miles away.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 30, 2015)

TOEVERYSEASONALFLOWTM: I normally am uncaring about whether a seasonal team member is kept on or not, but I hope the lot of you gets let go. You all have been the bane of my existence for the last month, as I have been the only person in the store applying protection to the merchandise that you have pushed without. Why would you push 7 $300+ Dysons without a spider-wrap when everything else has one? It got so bad that the district investigator came in and helped me go through HBA, small appliances, and DVD/Blu-rays, getting up to an acceptable level. Flow during the rest of the year was never perfect, but Y'all's performance has made nostalgic.


----------



## signingminion (Dec 30, 2015)

masterofalltrades said:


> To whoever did this
> What the hell is your problem.View attachment 1636


Sadly everything not in carts still looks better than my fixture room....


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 31, 2015)

TTOLOD: An hour into my shift, you asked me if I was almost done with my zone. If it were home decor and small appliances, I probably would've been finished in about an hour. But I zoned 28 aisles of HBA and the back wall, so I suggest you lower your expectations a bit.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Dec 31, 2015)

signingminion said:


> Sadly everything not in carts still looks better than my fixture room....


That's only because it was just cleaned. Before that it was a death trap


----------



## signingminion (Dec 31, 2015)

masterofalltrades said:


> That's only because it was just cleaned. Before that it was a death trap


My studies end had been one for over a year. Had to get shelves for someone today and had some covered with shoulder hang bars, so I just tossed them on the floor too. As loudly as possible. I need to send a bunch back for recycle anyway...heaven knows the bitches in softlines don't actually need fifty of each type of bar and six grey bins of telescoping faceouts...


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Dec 31, 2015)

signingminion said:


> My studies end had been one for over a year. Had to get shelves for someone today and had some covered with shoulder hang bars, so I just tossed them on the floor too. As loudly as possible. I need to send a bunch back for recycle anyway...heaven knows the bitches in softlines don't actually need fifty of each type of bar and six grey bins of telescoping faceouts...


Wow! Hope you aren't talking about my   softlines team.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 1, 2016)

BullseyeBabe said:


> Wow! Hope you aren't talking about my   softlines team.


Me too, but I doubt it. You are way more well spoken that my sltl. She insists they need the tons of fixtures that haven't been used in years...on the floor covered in dust.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 1, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Me too, but I doubt it. You are way more well spoken that my sltl. She insists they need the tons of fixtures that haven't been used in years...on the floor covered in dust.




When in doubt, throw it out.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jan 1, 2016)

TTOTM: I know you're only here as a seasonal cashier, but thank you for coming in to cover a hardlines zone on Christmas Eve after 6 salesfloor TMs decided to call off.  I was happy to teach you how to use the walkies, myDevices, and clear call buttons because you actually knew you needed to learn that. You're a sweet person, and I hope you return this summer after your academic LOA.


----------



## LazerKitty (Jan 2, 2016)

Ugh this is so mean but I have to say it and get it out. 
TTOTM: You are obviously young, very immature, needy and spoiled. We've only had two interactions and you've managed to insult me and annoy the living piss out of me both times, which is pretty hard to do. When someone complements you, tries to relate to you, or make you relevant, just say thank you and walk the fuck away. You pissed me off and embarrassed yourself. I would be so embarrassed to be you. I can't be the only one to recognize your dumb ass entitled attitude and I hope (ugh yes I'm saying it) they don't decide to keep you. 
That was bad, but I think I mean it haha.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 2, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> To whoever did this
> What the hell is your problem.View attachment 1636



That is my stores pog team on a weekly basis. Pigs.


----------



## ThatTargetGirl (Jan 2, 2016)

You're a GSA. You had no right to hunt me down and accuse me of something I didn't do all because a guest claimed I did. You can't coach me or threaten to write me up. Turns out you're a bitch to everyone else to. 

Grow up.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 3, 2016)

TTOGSA: ARE you stupid? Because only stupid people who have no wish to promote, or stay with the company, yell at the ETL-AP and tell him that he has to "give you a heads up" before firing a service desk team member for theft. The _only_ person he _needs to_ give a heads up to is the ETL-HR, not you, not the GSTL, and not even the ETL-GE.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 3, 2016)

To the POG TM who set and left this endcap by the front doors. You are a lazy asshole. Hope you enjoy the documented coaching. Cause I and the rest of the In-Stocks team are tired of doing your job and filling them.


----------



## RightArm (Jan 3, 2016)

Speaking of death trap fixture rooms....

To that one Plano TL:   Thank you for spending hours/weeks in December cleaning out our fixture room and creating areas for each department.  Your idea to assign areas per dept and hold those depts accountable for the condition of their areas was brilliant.  Leadership supported your idea and I really hope they back you up so we no longer have to deal with a death trap of a fixture room.  It's so nice not to waste time trying to find what you need when you're setting.

To that one TM who keeps dumping random fixtures in one of the sorted bins in our area... if I find out who you are we're going to have words.   I mean how hard is it to put the right fixture in the right bin when you're standing in front of them?


----------



## Bosch (Jan 3, 2016)

RightArm said:


> Speaking of death trap fixture rooms....
> 
> To that one Plano TL:   Thank you for spending hours/weeks in December cleaning out our fixture room and creating areas for each department.  Your idea to assign areas per dept and hold those depts accountable for the condition of their areas was brilliant.  Leadership supported your idea and I really hope they back you up so we no longer have to deal with a death trap of a fixture room.  It's so nice not to waste time trying to find what you need when you're setting.
> 
> To that one TM who keeps dumping random fixtures in one of the sorted bins in our area... if I find out who you are we're going to have words.   I mean how hard is it to put the right fixture in the right bin when you're standing in front of them?



Cause it is quicker than actually putting them away. Or our POG teams constant excuse - we had to clock out.


----------



## RightArm (Jan 3, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Cause it is quicker than actually putting them away. Or our POG teams constant excuse - we had to clock out.



You're right.  That's probably what they would say.  But if you're standing in front of three bins and item A goes in A bin and B goes in B bin and C goes in C bin and they're right next to each other I just don't see where it would take more time to put them in the right bin when they're clearly sorted....  -_-  But yes, these are the same people who whine later that it takes them so long to find what they need that they can't get their sets done fast enough.    Of course after helping to clean out the fixture area for over a week and a half and eating a lot of dust in the process .... I've probably become insanely sensitive to stupidity.  lol


----------



## Bosch (Jan 3, 2016)

RightArm said:


> You're right.  That's probably what they would say.  But if you're standing in front of three bins and item A goes in A bin and B goes in B bin and C goes in C bin and they're right next to each other I just don't see where it would take more time to put them in the right bin when they're clearly sorted....  -_-  But yes, these are the same people who whine later that it takes them so long to find what they need that they can't get their sets done fast enough.    Of course after helping to clean out the fixture area for over a week and a half and eating a lot of dust in the process .... I've probably become insanely sensitive to stupidity.  lol



They are so bad that no one helps them anymore, even when hours are tight and cleaning that room is free hours but their constant pigsty and refusal to change has burned everyone out.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 3, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> To whoever did this
> What the hell is your problem.View attachment 1636


Well at least it looks to all be in carts and more or less a straight line to pull them out.

Much better than the death trap that my store calls a fixture room.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 3, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Cause it is quicker than actually putting them away. Or our POG teams constant excuse - we had to clock out.


Mine say this, then dump their crap in the softlines section. One bin had visible layers from their dumping crap: bullseye playground, Halloween, Christmas, shoes, cosmetics, etc. The very bottom had the jewelry pegs it was supposed to. Needless to say they will be held to a higher standard when the room continues to get cleaned.


----------



## IHeartCarts (Jan 4, 2016)

To that one SRTL,

Sorry I can't pull and push the entire store every hour. If only us lazy backroom TMs would help out the sales floor then surely everything would get done in time.


----------



## PullMonkey (Jan 4, 2016)

TToSrTL: I have no words for you anymore

Okay, so I called out, yes.
It was a closing backroom shift, yes.

While I understand finding someone to cover is difficult, I spent about an hour with the LOD the night before, trying to find someone.
I did everything I could to ensure things went as smoothly as possible.

So why, _why_, did you think it was okay to pull me into an office and yell at me for a solid few minutes about calling out!? People have called out for less, and with far less warning, and you've turned a blind eye. Why did I get the brunt of your anger?

I'm so glad I'm working to find a way out. I used to respect you, both as a TL and as a human being. But now...


----------



## APSQueen (Jan 5, 2016)

TToETL: Yes, I noticed you almost staring at my breasts while you asked me random questions thru out the night. You really aren't that slick. Just. Stop. Now.


----------



## ThatTargetGirl (Jan 5, 2016)

APSQueen said:


> TToETL: Yes, I noticed you almost staring at my breasts while you asked me random questions thru out the night. You really aren't that slick. Just. Stop. Now.



I could say so much...but...


----------



## APSQueen (Jan 5, 2016)

TTOTPS: You are an amazing TPS and I am lucky to have you. Thanks for calling out that guest who I ended up apprehending for a $55 theft. Second app of the night. #tpsappreciation


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jan 5, 2016)

APSQueen said:


> TToETL: Yes, I noticed you almost staring at my breasts while you asked me random questions thru out the night. You really aren't that slick. Just. Stop. Now.




WHAT?  YOU HAVE BREASTS?

WHO WOULD HAVE KNOWN?  THIS IS TERRIBLE!!!  EVERYONE LET'S GET TOGETHER AND FEEL BAD FOR APSQUEEN!

As a woman who is so obviously concerned with maintaining a professional appearance, we must all surely take offence that our sister has been leered at in the workplace!


FILE AN HR COMPLAINT THIS INSTANT!


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jan 5, 2016)

Seriously.  I don't give a shit if you decide to dress provocatively at work.  If that's the trail you want to blaze more power to you.  Nobody should be able to shame you for your body and if you want to push the boundaries of workplace acceptability for women, go to it.  But don't fuckin whine to me when men rise to your bait.  You're not a feminist, you're an attention whore.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 5, 2016)

Pretty sure she doesn't dress like that at work but the avatar pic is fair game however.


----------



## jadzia (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm still confused as to why anyone would even have an IRL pic of themselves on here if they're still working for Spot...especially AP


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 5, 2016)

She mentioned in a couple threads that the pic is outdated.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 5, 2016)

LazerKitty said:


> I hope (ugh yes I'm saying it) they don't decide to keep you.
> That was bad, but I think I mean it haha.




If this is your idea of mean, then you are far, far, nicer than me on my nicest day


----------



## APSQueen (Jan 5, 2016)

@Jill of All Trades that is extremely rude of you to say that and I'm sorry you feel the need to lash out at me for whatever reason. I posted an old photos from my Facebook my hair is cut now and I look different. No I dress professional at work that but thank you very much for your insult, since apparently I'm an attention whore. I hope your seasonal and they let you go.


----------



## NPC (Jan 5, 2016)

APSQueen said:


> TToETL: Yes, I noticed you almost staring at my breasts while you asked me random questions thru out the night. You really aren't that slick. Just. Stop. Now.



Oh God, you're one of those girls that likes complaining when people check you out...so you can let people know that you get checked out. You know, those girls that every other week post some typical facebook post humble bragging about some irrelevant vanity issue. I apologize if it's just a coincidence, but holy fuck what a blatant stereotype you unfortunately fell into.


----------



## enaidyl (Jan 5, 2016)

TTOSrTL: I'm not sure what's up with you. You always pick me to help you on projects, but you are constantly riding my ass about not being efficient enough. I try to go as fast as I can, but I get pulled away from pulls, reshop, helping you, whatever I'm doing a lot since I'm an Electronics team member and have keys to everything. I can't tell if this is your weird way of trying to encourage me to work harder (not that I don't already work harder than a lot of people) or if you think I suck....


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jan 6, 2016)

APSQueen said:


> @Jill of All Trades that is extremely rude of you to say that and I'm sorry you feel the need to lash out at me for whatever reason. I posted an old photos from my Facebook my hair is cut now and I look different. No I dress professional at work that but thank you very much for your insult, since apparently I'm an attention whore. I hope your seasonal and they let you go.




*you're


----------



## signingminion (Jan 6, 2016)

APSQueen said:


> @Jill of All Trades that is extremely rude of you to say that and I'm sorry you feel the need to lash out at me for whatever reason. I posted an old photos from my Facebook my hair is cut now and I look different. No I dress professional at work that but thank you very much for your insult, since apparently I'm an attention whore. I hope your seasonal and they let you go.


42dd, they stare at my boobs in the ugly unisex shirts target gives out. Some people just leer at anything with boobs.


----------



## nosyparker (Jan 6, 2016)

TtoPlanoTM: I have never spoken to you at all for as long as I have been working here. I have never been mean to you or ever bother you at all for anything. We have zero contact with each other. So when you randomly came up to me and criticized: 

1. My methods of how I do my work knowing that it works for me
2. Me conversing with my coworker/friend 
3. Calling it unproductive _while _you are gossiping with the other plano ladies talking about so and so behind their backs, taking more than 15 minutes breaks, or just plain goofing around at times, etc. 
*
DON'T* expect me to be friendly towards you. You have lost that right. Oh and by the way  you're not cute. Stop acting like you're cute. You're in your mid 40s to early 50s, quit with the whole_ "OMG_ look how silly I am 20 year old school girl" act. 

Also what's the deal with you and the PA TM? You guys are constantly taking your (more than) 15 min. together, always giggling like school girls, touching each other, waiting for each other, etc. It's like you guys are dating or something which is quite frankly creepy considering you're old enough to be his mother. Oh well that's just my opinion and it's really none of my business. 

                                                   Sincerely, 
                                                                    that unproductive TM who you don't really talk to much...


----------



## brizzy93 (Jan 6, 2016)

Jill of All Trades said:


> Seriously.  I don't give a shit if you decide to dress provocatively at work.  If that's the trail you want to blaze more power to you.  Nobody should be able to shame you for your body and if you want to push the boundaries of workplace acceptability for women, go to it.  But don't fuckin whine to me when men rise to your bait.  You're not a feminist, you're an attention whore.


Ouch. That is super harsh. I don't dress provocatively at work. I get creeped out when I notice this one much older male p-fresh TM keeps glancing at my chest as I'm talking to him. As I'm looking him in the eyes... No cleavage showing. At all. Sometimes dudes just stare...


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 6, 2016)

brizzy93 said:


> Sometimes dudes just stare


Power play; to throw you off balance.
Like picking a fight then blaming your reaction on 'raging hormones'.


----------



## brizzy93 (Jan 6, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Power play; to throw you off balance.
> Like picking a fight then blaming your reaction on 'raging hormones'.


I always end up having to make small talk with him when I wanna just walk away lol. Kinda why I hated working p-fresh. There is another SUPERRRRR creepy guy on the p-fresh team. Made me and a few other girls who worked p-fresh really uncomfortable. Yet I am picking up some p-fresh hours again... The female market TL asked me and who am I to say no to more hours


----------



## NPC (Jan 6, 2016)

Hell, sometimes girls stare too. It's not sexual. They're just there. They jiggle, they're basically within your profile, they just draw attention. It's no different than looking at someone's nose in my opinion. It's just there.


----------



## brizzy93 (Jan 6, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Hell, sometimes girls stare too. It's not sexual. They're just there. They jiggle, they're basically within your profile, they just draw attention. It's no different than looking at someone's nose in my opinion. It's just there.


Well yeah, I know girls look. It just seems like girls aren't as obvious about it. I will admit I've done it. But I wouldn't stare at a woman's boobs as I'm talking to her lol. 

Edit: Not as obvious to me at least lol


----------



## signingminion (Jan 6, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Hell, sometimes girls stare too. It's not sexual. They're just there. They jiggle, they're basically within your profile, they just draw attention. It's no different than looking at someone's nose in my opinion. It's just there.


Except for when it is...and I have enough lesbians even the girls staring are sexual in nature much of the time.

Who stars at noses when talking to someone?


----------



## NPC (Jan 6, 2016)

Exactly. It's not inappropriate....until it is.


----------



## RXninja (Jan 6, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Except for when it is...and I have enough lesbians even the girls staring are sexual in nature much of the time.
> 
> Who stars at noses when talking to someone?



When there's a zit staring back at me?


----------



## NPC (Jan 6, 2016)

Some people just have fascinating features. I scan people's entire face usually if I'm not making direct eye contact. Not sure why. And it rarely has any kind of positive or negative meaning, it's just me making an observation. Same if I happen to glance over boobs, crotch, or ass. My emotions are neutral though. Well in most cases.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 6, 2016)

RXninja said:


> When there's a zit staring back at me?


That's special circumstances. Just like staring at the glitter on my face/neck/shoulders. I was covered, lol.

But a normal day/face. Leer at me at your own risk.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 6, 2016)

To that one TM: Yes, we have a lot to get done and you're leaving soon. But that's no reason to leave all your cardboard and crap for someone else to clean up. I got bitched out by the LOD and overnight because of you. So kindly go fuck yourself.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Jan 7, 2016)

To those seasonal TMs: Good riddance. You all suck.


----------



## LadyCynide (Jan 7, 2016)

TTOETL-HR: So, you made this new schedule in the least educated way possible. First of all, how am I supposed to get all of cosmetics zoned, reshopped, filled, and shot in less than ten hours for the week? Second, how does it make sense to schedule those 10 hours on a Monday and Tuesday, leaving the rest of the week, including the busiest days, completely unattended? Third, what the bageezus? I was guaranteed no less than 20 hours at any given time for cosmetics, and 10 is significantly less than that.

TTOVML: Why were you shocked when I knew so much about the makeup, including textures and definition? Like, not only is this my job, but I was also chosen because I actually love this stuff, anyway. 

To Those Team Members Who Were Given Zero Hours On The Next Schedule: I am so sorry. I can't even hand out some of my hours like I normally do because I don't have any to give. You're on your own this time, guys.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 7, 2016)

TTOTM: Almost all of the items in the following picture were supposed to go on the Valentine's Day kitchen endcap, but for some reason you pushed it in the aisle with the regular dinnerware we sell year-round. The aisle was a mess and because of your laziness, I had to zone the aisle and the endcaps by plano.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jan 7, 2016)

TTOTM: I'm really going to miss you. I hate you got termed .


----------



## signingminion (Jan 8, 2016)

Ttoetl: when I follow up with you in an hour if you haven't done anything about the problem I will escalate to the stl. And I will not go gently about you. Your lazy attitude about anything you aren't involved in is complete shit. We pay you to lead.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 8, 2016)

TTOTM

You are the absolute fucking laziest person I know and I'm glad our TL cut your hours down to one day per week after finally witnessing just how hard you work at not actually doing any work.

On days when you are scheduled, it takes away hours from the other TMs without actually doing any work to show it. Our productivity is literally the same, if not better, on the days when you call off.

tl;dr
You suck, please quit.


----------



## MobileMythbuster (Jan 9, 2016)

ach5063 said:


> To the Target Mobile Kiosk employee who ruined my 2 attachments and ESP yesterday, and has constantly been butting into my sales and giving guests mis-information about sales floor issues; there is a special place in hell reserved for you. Keep it up, and my ETL-GE will see that you get there faster.


I had to rip one of my Mobile TM's a new ine for that. We are NOT supposed to screw up your numbers to bolster our own!


----------



## OopsChargeback (Jan 9, 2016)

TTOTM: do not question my sense of urgency, especially when you spend twenty minutes in the bathroom after every truck unload then spend half your remaining shift dicking around with your phone. You just got off my shit-list, too, thanks to your pizza generosity. Welcome back to the list.


----------



## Kaitii (Jan 9, 2016)

TToGSTL

Today you wanted to mention red cards to me, but walked off as usual because you know I'll chew your ass out for it. I decided to humour you today by asking you what you wanted, but only a little. Before you replied I stopped you and said "Wait I know what you wanted- red cards?" So you said yep and looked like you were about to talk about them some more. So I just raised my hand, waved and said bye while walking away from my lane to do them check lane go backs you asked me to do. 

You didn't bother me again that day. I'm glad we still have this understanding ;3


----------



## enaidyl (Jan 9, 2016)

TTOTM: I really hope you don't get fired/quit. You are a hard worker and when you're in a good mood make working more fun. Plus you're like the only person I can have conversations with about non-work stuff. But if you do leave, I hope you'll stay in touch even though I haven't been at the store that long.


----------



## LadyCynide (Jan 9, 2016)

TTOGSTL/LOD: You know what I really loved today? Coming in and right off the bat being told I'm subpar compared to other TMs in the store. I ESPECIALLY loved when you compared me to the TMs who literally push one CAF and MAYBE one cart of reshop total in an eight hour shift and put me below them. Like, wow. You're so right! I mean, I'm so lazy what with all the reshop, zoning, pushing, setting, cleaning, fixing, shooting, and building I do in cosmetics, let alone all the backup calls and guest service break coverage. God, I'm just so unproductive.


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 9, 2016)

To several TMs today:
1) I just realized that the voice you use to praise and encourage other people sounds a hell of a lot like you're talking to a pet. Its condescending as hell and I like you even less.
2) I don't know why you make that noise at the end of some sentences and I've learned to tune it out. Except when I then get to try and explain to a slightly ticked off guest that no, you were not making fun of the question "where are infant shoes" when you answered over the radio. And now I'm noticing it again.
3) Whoever it was who left an open, unbagged can of soup on the defectives tub: you're an asshole. I'm glad I checked my desk today and took care of that so I didn't have a mess to deal with Monday.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 9, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOTM: Almost all of the items in the following picture were supposed to go on the Valentine's Day kitchen endcap, but for some reason you pushed it in the aisle with the regular dinnerware we sell year-round. The aisle was a mess and because of your laziness, I had to zone the aisle and the endcaps by plano.
> 
> View attachment 1681




My world in dealing with our flow team.

TTOTM: You are young and I don't give two shits about you being embarrassed cause I told you to wait or come get the keys, I and the electronics TM were trying to figure out an issue but you decided to stand in the middle of floor and call for the electronics TM to come over. Get over yourself come get the keys and handle it. When you started whining, you got shown how grown ass adults handle whining children. And it doesn't involve hugs and getting what you want.


----------



## griezmanns (Jan 9, 2016)

TOTM: I was so happy finding out they didn't keep you on. And I hope you know that you burned a bridge the moment you just walked out on a shift. But you know, whatever. Bye.


----------



## Interrobang (Jan 9, 2016)

TTOTM: Four and a half hours for you to finish a paper CAF again. Really?


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 9, 2016)

Interrobang said:


> TTOTM: Four and a half hours for you to finish a paper CAF again. Really?



I'll admit to being one of the slower pushers on my team, and even I can finish a loaded flat of paper within a few minutes.

Damn.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jan 10, 2016)

TTOHR: I know our store keeps seasonals around as long as they want to stay unless they are truly horrible but this is insane. Why would you give seasoned, reliable workers less than 30 hours? I know I'll still get what I need because you'll wind up calling me in anyway but wth?


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 10, 2016)

To all of my fellow team members: If I win the $1.3 billion jackpot, I'm paying you all $1 million to get the hell out of Target.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 10, 2016)

Interrobang said:


> TTOTM: Four and a half hours for you to finish a paper CAF again. Really?



Well how long were they stuck on a register?


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 10, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Well how long were they stuck on a register?


This. Expectations are too high with all the hours they're cutting.

Wait a second. "Expect more, pay less." It all makes sense now.


----------



## Interrobang (Jan 10, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Well how long were they stuck on a register?





dannyy315 said:


> This. Expectations are too high with all the hours they're cutting.



The TM went up once, maybe twice. It was a slow Saturday afternoon and evening due to weather. We didn't have many calls for back up and no one was on a register for long. 
I would be understanding if this was uncharacteristic of said TM but they spend almost entire shifts on one CAF *regularly*.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 10, 2016)

Interrobang said:


> The TM went up once, maybe twice. It was a slow Saturday afternoon and evening due to weather. We didn't have many calls for back up and no one was on a register for long.
> I would be understanding if this was uncharacteristic of said TM but they spend almost entire shifts on one CAF *regularly*.



Then you need to ride their ass, keep them moving, annoyed with having them give you status every 15min. Every time they grab a pull they have to call out the line.  Either way they will actually work or walk out in short order cause they don't wanna work.


----------



## tgtguy (Jan 10, 2016)

*ttosrtl- Thank you, for giving me help today when I asked for it.
*ttotm- Thank you , for helping me out today. I know you had other things you wanted to do
*tto srtl/log, etl /log- I really wish the two of you would get together and do the schedule together. Better yet, I want one of you to work on a weekend by yourself...pulling all the cafs, audit, fa's and aonly being scheduled 4.5 hours ..when that's not even long enough to get the cafs done. Maybe, then you will realize what YOU are expecting one person to do is just too much. Don't worry I got your audits, cafs, Fa's done ...no need to thank me (cause you wont )


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2016)

To the GSA: When I say "LOD I'm clocking out, GSTL a guest needs assistance at self checkout, it means it's a) something I don't know how to do and b) I'm going home this is your job and c) You were statusing with the LOD. Walk and talk at the same time please


----------



## signingminion (Jan 10, 2016)

Ttostl: fuck you and the magic unicorn you clearly rode in on. You're welcome for getting carts in the pouring rain without adequate equipment. So glad you are in touch enough to know that. Next time this happens I'm sharing that "how I am" is grateful my underwear finally dried...

Ttotm: thank you for taking one for the team and swimming for carts with me. You are my bright light and it's why I baked for you. I hope you get paid better than I did in your section.

Ttogstl: thanks for getting me socks instead of insisting I get a sbux drink. Dry socks are expensive and I was already gonna have to buy pants.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 10, 2016)

To that one ETL: When the truck driver arrives, you go to receiving and check him in. You don't keep him waiting out in the cold for a half hour. He ended up going into the store, going to the service desk, and being sent to the backroom because you wouldn't go back there in a timely manner.

Not technically a team member, but...

To the developer who owns the plaza in which my store is located: Is it so much to ask for you to send your salt truck our way? Just once?


----------



## thecabbage (Jan 11, 2016)

TTOETLGE kindly go fuck thyself. You have the reputation as the worst LOD for a reason. You yell at people for things fully out of their control and make everyone feel bad with your negativity. Your snarky attitude towards everyone shows that you don't have what it takes to be a competent leader. I hope you end up being shown the door for a crappy transfer just like the person you replaced.


----------



## GSAhole (Jan 11, 2016)

To all my ex TM's:
Every time you come into Walmart you guys make me cry.
I don't necessarily miss the job, but I miss the love. The job sucked, but there was a lot of love. I'd kiiiinda give almost anything to have that back.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Jan 11, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> To that one ETL: When the truck driver arrives, you go to receiving and check him in. You don't keep him waiting out in the cold for a half hour. He ended up going into the store, going to the service desk, and being sent to the backroom because you wouldn't go back there in a timely manner.
> 
> Not technically a team member, but...
> 
> To the developer who owns the plaza in which my store is located: Is it so much to ask for you to send your salt truck our way? Just once?


Good luck with that, we still have a car sitting in our parking because no one can get a hold of the owner, of the lot, to get it towed.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 11, 2016)

thecabbage said:


> TTOETLGE kindly go fuck thyself. You have the reputation as the worst LOD for a reason. You yell at people for things fully out of their control and make everyone feel bad with your negativity. Your snarky attitude towards everyone shows that you don't have what it takes to be a competent leader. I hope you end up being shown the door for a crappy transfer just like the person you replaced.


Preach it man.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jan 12, 2016)

Reshop Ninja said:


> TTOTM: Please, for God's sake, stop telling us to 'service our guests' over the walkie. Seriously, just look it up on Urban Dictionary to see why you need to stop using that phrase. The same goes for that GSA who keep telling us we can 'squeeze out one more Red Card by the end of the night.'


I have to add one more after what I kept hearing over the walkie this weekend.
TTOTM: Stop calling the flashing light on the lanes a "flasher". It keeps making me think of some creepy ol' perv' skulking around in nothing but a trenchcoat.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jan 13, 2016)

To my store's leadership team: Thanks for telling me my review is being completed by workcenter #2 (not my primary workcenter).  Now I'm nervous.  I have a better rapport with my primary workcenter's TL and ETL.


----------



## LUR99 (Jan 13, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> To all of my fellow team members: If I win the $1.3 billion jackpot, I'm paying you all $1 million to get the hell out of Target.



I hope we work at the same store


----------



## radiochu (Jan 14, 2016)

dear manchild: DON'T CALL OFF ON YOUR LAST DAY OF WORK. I mean, it's too late, you already did it and we already handled it, but GOOD GRAVY child. don't let the door hit you on the way out, although I realize it's a prerequisite for you to have come in the door in the first place. though we didn't really expect any different from a child who called off on Black Friday to go party and came in with a hickey the size of Alaska the next day. (seriously, guests commented on it. from the checklanes.) the girl who literally just turned 18 last month is already way more mature and has a much better work ethic than you. I do at least hope that, if you ever get hired for another job, you at least learn something from this one, though I don't have much faith in that. oh well. it was nice knowing you, I suppose.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 14, 2016)

Edit: Whoops, meant to post in the guest thread


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 15, 2016)

TTTMs: grow the eff up and stop acting like spoiled little snowflakes.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jan 15, 2016)

Dear every cashier ever:

SERVICE DESK CANNOT ADD CARTWHEEL TO A RECEIPT AFTER THE FACT.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 15, 2016)

Jill of All Trades said:


> Dear every cashier ever:
> 
> SERVICE DESK CANNOT ADD CARTWHEEL TO A RECEIPT AFTER THE FACT.


Missed coupon...because sometimes it won't take it.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 15, 2016)

TTOTM or TMs:

How hard is it to grasp the concept of backstocking things with the barcodes facing out??? It makes pulling so easy and efficient if you are able to scan every barcode in the waco WITHOUT having to move anything first.

*Especially looking at you, TM who backstocked in MM1 and MM2 yesterday*


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 15, 2016)

TTOTM: I hope to god whatever crawled up your ass and died comes out SOON!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 16, 2016)

Did you cull salad? No. Push milk? No. Push bakery? No.

Why are you CTL again?


----------



## Redzee (Jan 16, 2016)

For today at least I had the best tms. We snatched victory from the jaws of defeat. We weren't a wave we were a tsunami.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 16, 2016)

TTOTM: I realize I'm a "woman," but I'm not an idiot when it comes to electronics. Yes, I needed cases for two different types of iPads. No, I "DON'T need to call my husband to make sure!!!"


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 16, 2016)

Spot has only 3 cases for mini iPad 4


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 16, 2016)

tgtcpht said:


> TTOTM: I realize I'm a "woman," but I'm not an idiot when it comes to electronics. Yes, I needed cases for two different types of iPads. No, I "DON'T need to call my husband to make sure!!!"



Are there really people that stupid working in Electronics, still?
They realize that woman are involved with or directly responsible for 70% of the electronics purchases?
Misogyny is a great way to kill sales.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 16, 2016)

tgtcpht said:


> TTOTM: I realize I'm a "woman," but I'm not an idiot when it comes to electronics. Yes, I needed cases for two different types of iPads. No, I "DON'T need to call my husband to make sure!!!"


Aw geez.....Tell 'em 1955 called & they want their year back.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 16, 2016)

TTOTM: I understand you're trying to help, but it's kind of annoying when you butt in while I'm helping a guest. I've been here for 2.5 years and you treat me as if I'm new around here. Which is funny because you're often wrong  when you help guests and I have to correct the situation.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 16, 2016)

tgtcpht said:


> TTOTM: I realize I'm a "woman," but I'm not an idiot when it comes to electronics. Yes, I needed cases for two different types of iPads. No, I "DON'T need to call my husband to make sure!!!"


Tell him the CEOs of HP, IBM, and Oracle are all female.


----------



## Phoenix26 (Jan 16, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> Tell him the CEOs of HP, IBM, and Oracle are all female.


But do it from a distance as his head might explode while trying to wrap his head around that


----------



## Lazy (Jan 17, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> TTOTM or TMs:
> 
> How hard is it to grasp the concept of backstocking things with the barcodes facing out??? It makes pulling so easy and efficient if you are able to scan every barcode in the waco WITHOUT having to move anything first.
> 
> *Especially looking at you, TM who backstocked in MM1 and MM2 yesterday*



It kills me when it's boxes. If I ever catch who's doing it I'm coaching them.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 17, 2016)

tgtcpht said:


> TTOTM: I realize I'm a "woman," but I'm not an idiot when it comes to electronics. Yes, I needed cases for two different types of iPads. No, I "DON'T need to call my husband to make sure!!!"



You are nicer than I. I turn on my heel and spend money somewhere else.  Don't even get me started on mechanics and car dealers.


----------



## Redzee (Jan 18, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Are there really people that stupid working in Electronics, still?
> They realize that woman are involved with or directly responsible for 70% of the electronics purchases?
> Misogyny is a great way to kill sales.


Miss Ogyny was my third grade teacher. Oh wait...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 18, 2016)

Bosch said:


> You are nicer than I. I turn on my heel and spend money somewhere else.  Don't even get me started on mechanics and car dealers.


Most of the time, I would've, but I had a cartwheel, my TM discount, and the red card discount. This was also the only store that had the particular cases in stock.

I actually walked out of a car dealer 1/2 way through the process of buying a car because the guy told my husband, "maybe you should explain to her how all of this works..." My husband even said, "it's HER car & she's done this before....I'm just here to sign the paperwork. She KNOWS how all of it works."


----------



## Bosch (Jan 18, 2016)

tgtcpht said:


> Most of the time, I would've, but I had a cartwheel, my TM discount, and the red card discount. This was also the only store that had the particular cases in stock.
> 
> I actually walked out of a car dealer 1/2 way through the process of buying a car because the guy told my husband, "maybe you should explain to her how all of this works..." My husband even said, "it's HER car & she's done this before....I'm just here to sign the paperwork. She KNOWS how all of it works."



My hubby looked at the dealer "Dude she taught me about cars, and she is done being insulted."


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2016)

Jill of All Trades said:


> Dear every cashier ever:
> 
> SERVICE DESK CANNOT ADD CARTWHEEL TO A RECEIPT AFTER THE FACT.





signingminion said:


> Missed coupon...because sometimes it won't take it.



Cartwheel isn't a coupon. It's considered a form of payment. Guest Services can correct it but they have to void out the payment method, scan cartwheel and then have the guest pay again. This is a pain if they happened to use gift cards or a debit card and their account is low since the 1st "payment" isn't instantly credited back before the 2nd payment is ran. So their card might be  declined. If it's for only one or two items I will just calculate the amount of savings and do it as a missed target coupon and manually enter it in and explain to the guest why I am doing it that way. Unless they really want that badge for saving $$.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jan 18, 2016)

I used to have a boyfriend who didn't even know how to *check* the oil in his car before he met me.  Yet I always had to take him with me to get my car worked on because we lived in East Bumfuck, Texas and mechanics would either constantly lie to me or flatly refuse to speak to me.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 18, 2016)

CeeCee said:


> Cartwheel isn't a coupon. It's considered a form of payment. Guest Services can correct it but they have to void out the payment method, scan cartwheel and then have the guest pay again. This is a pain if they happened to use gift cards or a debit card and their account is low since the 1st "payment" isn't instantly credited back before the 2nd payment is ran. So their card might be  declined. If it's for only one or two items I will just calculate the amount of savings and do it as a missed target coupon and manually enter it in and explain to the guest why I am doing it that way. Unless they really want that badge for saving $$.


All coupons are a form of payment. Why do you think you get your tm discount on the portion paid plus manufacturer coupons.

And when cashiers aren't trained to just fix the ten cents from cartwheel I'm not double paying even if I have that money in my account. Nor taking all that time.


----------



## lovecats (Jan 18, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Aw geez.....Tell 'em 1955 called & they want their year back.


Love this!  Has anyone seen the Progressive commercial that is about basically the same idea?  That's what I pictured with this.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jan 18, 2016)

signingminion said:


> All coupons are a form of payment. Why do you think you get your tm discount on the portion paid plus manufacturer coupons.
> 
> And when cashiers aren't trained to just fix the ten cents from cartwheel I'm not double paying even if I have that money in my account. Nor taking all that time.




The problem is when the guest has three dozen items on their receipt that would have cartwheel savings.  If I don't do wrong payment (which is a bad idea for the reasons listed) I have to go through, calculate the discount from each item, add it all up and do it as a missed coupon.  All this after the cashier told the guest "oh just take it to guest services they just have to scan your phone and you'll get the discounts!"


----------



## sher (Jan 18, 2016)

Dear hr,

The schedule sucks. If the person in tsc leaves before anyone's scheduled in the fitting room, who will answer the phones?

If the only floor coverage during the day and during peak hour is TLs who have projects to do, who is doing everything else? 

With love and annoyance,
Sher


----------



## signingminion (Jan 18, 2016)

Jill of All Trades said:


> The problem is when the guest has three dozen items on their receipt that would have cartwheel savings.  If I don't do wrong payment (which is a bad idea for the reasons listed) I have to go through, calculate the discount from each item, add it all up and do it as a missed coupon.  All this after the cashier told the guest "oh just take it to guest services they just have to scan your phone and you'll get the discounts!"


I'd never do it for more than one item, lol. I'd make the gsa hustle over to fix it first. I heart my gstm more than my gsa.


----------



## Loki (Jan 18, 2016)

TTOTM Stop talking about how they still found listeria at the Bluebell ice cream factory I know all about it. Just accept the fact that...some of us are willing to take the risk for dutch chocolate...


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 18, 2016)

sher said:


> Dear hr,
> 
> The schedule sucks. If the person in tsc leaves before anyone's scheduled in the fitting room, who will answer the phones?


Wait, isn't HR the person in TSC??


----------



## RedorBlue (Jan 18, 2016)

TTO-office coworker(s). Do you really need to take the elevator to go up or down 1 level?  It takes me 10 minutes just to get go ground level from floor 8. I only get 30 minutes for lunch!!!!


----------



## sher (Jan 18, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Wait, isn't HR the person in TSC??



Yes. Idk that they all play a part in scheduling, though. Either way, whoever does it needs to make sure the hr and fitting room schedules work together, because in my store, that's who does phones. Anyone from SL can cover, but there needs to be someone in SL lol.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 18, 2016)

RedorBlue said:


> TTO-office coworker(s). Do you really need to take the elevator to go up or down 1 level?  It takes me 10 minutes just to get go ground level from floor 8. I only get 30 minutes for lunch!!!!


Do you work at HQ??? Or is this another job?


----------



## RedorBlue (Jan 18, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Do you work at HQ??? Or is this another job?



I do work for a retail HQ, just not target HQ.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 18, 2016)

Ah. I was going to say, what Target has 8 stories outside corporate? The tallest one I've been in was 2 stories plus the group offices/investigation center on the 3rd floor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2016)

To the backroom team member that I work with on weekdays:  go fuck yourself.  I hope to God that you get fired for what you did today.  Your ass was scheduled 9am to 430pm and somehow you were able to clock in at 6am and leave at 1pm.  That is unacceptable.  You had been on vacation for like 6 weeks and you can't be responsible enough to check your damn schedule.  Oh wait, you probably knew you were scheduled 9am to 430pm but purposely came in at 6am and demanded that you be clocked in at 6am.  Fuck you.  If you can't work 9am to 430pm Monday thru Friday in retail, then you are a big piece of shit and need to be wiped up and thrown in the trash, LOL.  What an immature cry baby.  And you're a baby boomer.  Mature much?    

To the bosses of the backroom at the turd Target store that I work at:  you guys are some of the most incompetent human beings I have ever had the sad misfortune of being in contact with.  Communication and organization are not your strengths and you suck ass at being leaders and go fuck yourselves as well.


----------



## calimero (Jan 19, 2016)

To my stl and etl who dropped a full tub of intimates while we were working on the truck push : you cut out hours and want us to push the revision pull (that was never pulled but came out as an auto fill ) , yeah but not going to happen , especially when we were told to leave on time ... Our tl told us to focus on the truck first ...


----------



## lovecats (Jan 19, 2016)

Loki said:


> TTOTM Stop talking about how they still found listeria at the Bluebell ice cream factory I know all about it. Just accept the fact that...some of us are willing to take the risk for dutch chocolate...


There's a guy in my Sunday School class that used to be a delivery driver for them.  Lost his job when all this happened.  Finally found another one that has him traveling up to Boston (I'm in NC north of Charlotte).  Just recently he got a call from Blue Bell asking him to come back.  He turned them down.


----------



## dub88 (Jan 19, 2016)

To that one TM who Defected out tortillas... Thanks for leaving them on the shelf for me to discover during a zone sweep for me to find... 3 months later!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 20, 2016)

lovecats said:


> There's a guy in my Sunday School class that used to be a delivery driver for them.  Lost his job when all this happened.  Finally found another one that has him traveling up to Boston (I'm in NC north of Charlotte).  Just recently he got a call from Blue Bell asking him to come back.  He turned them down.


I wouldn't care if they asked me back I'd be there in a heartbeat. Nothing would make me happier than driving a truck full of bluebell ice cream.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 20, 2016)

dub88 said:


> To that one TM who Defected out tortillas... Thanks for leaving them on the shelf for me to discover during a zone sweep for me to find... 3 months later!!!!



Don't you hate that when they get defected But reshopped. I feel ya, finding a science experiment is not fun.


----------



## griezmanns (Jan 20, 2016)

TTOETL-LOG & ETL-Softlines: Why are you guys so gossipy?? It's weird and annoying. Whenever you're both scheduled you're literally always together, walking around and chit chatting.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jan 21, 2016)

TTOETL: You are very lucky that that TL was there to volunteer to find a printer for the SD. Your response was unwarranted and you were getting ready to hear my mouth. Learn how to speak to people, you stupid fuck.


----------



## jadzia (Jan 21, 2016)

TAllTLs - Stop sitting around at Starbucks all morning complaining about all the shit you have to do and never actually doing it. Stop making up dumb, unimportant projects for yourself to do, and then expecting me to miraculously get all the ACTUAL important stuff done in a shift that's half as long as yours. Honestly just screw all of you. I really do love working at Spot but I'm so damn tired of being taken advantage of. /vent


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 21, 2016)

TTOTM: You were doing ship from store and asked me if we have maternity clothes and where they are. Really! You are not new and worked Plano, how can this be.


----------



## Kaitii (Jan 21, 2016)

TToGSTL

Thank you for buying me lunch when I agreed to double my shift because of callouts. I didn't expect to be asked to stay so I didn't bring any money so I really appreciated that

You're still a weenie though


----------



## sher (Jan 21, 2016)

To whomever is making these schedules and divvying these hours out, bruh...... two people for softlines for the entire day? Lol... Like... How does this work?

Also, to these angry, demanding gstls and gsas, there's. No. One. On. The. Sales. Floor. Whooooooo are you calling for backup right now? Look at your grid!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 22, 2016)

TTOTM: thank you for "hiding" amongst the drugs doing shelf tags while I entered, filled, got the counter, and answered the phone. The audible sigh when the PIC asked you to get the counter was a nice touch as well. Sorry we made you actually DO something yesterday. It wasn't obvious at all that you were pissed because the PIC didn't cut my hours


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 22, 2016)

RedorBlue said:


> TTO-office coworker(s). Do you really need to take the elevator to go up or down 1 level?  It takes me 10 minutes just to get go ground level from floor 8. I only get 30 minutes for lunch!!!!



Reminds me of when I was in college and my friends refused to use the stairs. One building had 10 floors, and we had gotten out of class on the 10th floor. My friends were still waiting for an elevator when I had already gotten down to the 1st floor via the stairs. Of course, going UP 9 flights of stairs would've killed me, but going down was not a problem at all.



dub88 said:


> To that one TM who Defected out tortillas... Thanks for leaving them on the shelf for me to discover during a zone sweep for me to find... 3 months later!!!!



I hate when guest service puts defectives in the re-shop. It's one thing to find unprocessed missed salvage items in my cart, but finding items that HAVE THE DEFECTIVE TICKETS RIGHT ON THEM takes the cake.



sher said:


> Also, to these angry, demanding gstls and gsas, there's. No. One. On. The. Sales. Floor. Whooooooo are you calling for backup right now? Look at your grid!



The worst is when one of the ETLs says "we don't have anyone on the floor right now" but doesn't do anything to help out. If there are no TMs left on the sales floor, either come up and cash or watch the lanes while the GSTL/GSA jumps on a lane.


----------



## Kaitii (Jan 22, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> The worst is when one of the ETLs says "we don't have anyone on the floor right now" but doesn't do anything to help out. If there are no TMs left on the sales floor, either come up and cash or watch the lanes while the GSTL/GSA jumps on a lane.



Our STL is on the register more than the ETLs and GSA/GSTLs combined lmao but there will be like 3 ETLs running around the front lanes like bACK UP GUYS WHERE'S THE BACKUP WHO'S RESPONDING TO BACKUP HEY X R U AVAILABLE FOR BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK UP


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 22, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> Our STL is on the register more than the ETLs and GSA/GSTLs combined lmao but there will be like 3 ETLs running around the front lanes like bACK UP GUYS WHERE'S THE BACKUP WHO'S RESPONDING TO BACKUP HEY X R U AVAILABLE FOR BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK UP



My STL will pull register-trained TMs from the backroom and make all the ETLs jump on long before he'll touch a register himself.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 22, 2016)

TTOLOD: You can't tell me I'm not leaving until toys is zoned. I'll call corporate on your ass for making me stay past my shift.

And also, I was up for backup the first 45 minutes of my shift and had a speed score of 100%. And guess what? I still got the zone done before my shift was over. Fuck you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2016)

To the logistics ETL, I'm going to continue to ask you every shift when my weekday helper is leaving as a way to say fuck you to you.  Why?  Because you said a week ago and I quote "we need the backroom opener to be there in the back to help with CAF batches until 430pm".  NOT!  You caved to that cry baby weekday bitch.  Can't work until 430pm on Monday thru Friday?  What a baby.  And you're a wimp for letting her get her way.  I saw the little cry baby's latest schedule and it had only 4 week days of 6am to 2pm.  That is like the softest schedule in retail.  You are a pathetic ETL and have no balls.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Jan 23, 2016)

Accuse me of not doing anything between cafs? Fine,  then I won't check for other batches in the system unless told to.  Slow pulling cafs?  Then I won't verify the number of items in the Waco just to be sure someone didn't incorrectly backstock  (or pulled) the number of items into (or out of) the Waco. You think I'm just standing around on the sales floor?  I could be shopping (off the clock,  of course ). I have a solution for that: I'll just shop at the other Target  stores.


----------



## RedorBlue (Jan 24, 2016)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> To the logistics ETL, I'm going to continue to ask you every shift when my weekday helper is leaving as a way to say fuck you to you.  Why?  Because you said a week ago and I quote "we need the backroom opener to be there in the back to help with CAF batches until 430pm".  NOT!  You caved to that cry baby weekday bitch.  Can't work until 430pm on Monday thru Friday?  What a baby.  And you're a wimp for letting her get her way.  I saw the little cry baby's latest schedule and it had only 4 week days of 6am to 2pm.  That is like the softest schedule in retail.  You are a pathetic ETL and have no balls.



Has this TM always had this schedule? If so, you can't just expect them to change their schedule out of  no where because of staffing issues. What your ETL should have done is sat this person down and explained the situation for future scheduling needs while also explaining that retail is an always changing work atmosphere. The ETL should have Asked this TM if they are willing to adjust their schedule to fit the new needs of the store. If this TM said no because if out side reasons, like personal schedule, then the ETL should explain that they will need to hire in a new person to work these hours. The ETL should explain that no more payroll will be added to the department and the hours will need to come from somewhere, so hours will be cut from thier schedule.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2016)

I found out today that the team member transferred to a different store so Friday was the last day for that team member.  

I'm sorry but like everyone says "there is no such thing as a set schedule in retail".  I have an availability of 330am to 10pm Sunday thru Saturday.  You have to be flexible.  I fucking hate Target but I would never pull something like that backroom team member did.  That team member was basically holding backroom day hostage with "no I won't work until 430pm Monday thru Friday".


----------



## Produce Queen (Jan 24, 2016)

TTOTM: you and I have had this conversation at least 6 times-When backstocking put the new case of meat or produce etc underneath, behind or to the right of the existing product on the shelf. The product just off the truck has a further out expiration date and.........yada yada yada. 
This isn't rocket science.


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 24, 2016)

To that one TL: Please please please come through and help me get these batches pulled ASAP. I'd like to start this whole thing off with a little bit of confidence that I'm not going to be putting out the fires in receiving on my own.

To that one ETL: Please please please please please come through on getting me more hours. I can already tell I'm going to need them. You seem to care but actions are a hell of a lot louder than words.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 24, 2016)

[error="Moderator Warning"]Guys let's keep this CIVIL!!![/error]


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 28, 2016)

To the presentation team: Great job on the new planogram in men's and women's personal care. I love how everything springs to the front automatically. Should shave a lot of time off my HBA zone!


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 28, 2016)

TTOTM: Actually 3 tms on the line who while unloading the truck thought it was fine to do selfies. It isn't.


----------



## AdItemOnly (Jan 29, 2016)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOTM: Actually 3 tms on the line who while unloading the truck thought it was fine to do selfies. It isn't.


 did they at least use the selfie stick


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> To the presentation team: Great job on the new planogram in men's and women's personal care. I love how everything springs to the front automatically. Should shave a lot of time off my HBA zone!


I know it's nice for the Salesfloor team, but auto pushers are a pain in the rear end for AP. It makes it so much harder to find when a product was taken when reviewing video.


----------



## griezmanns (Jan 29, 2016)

TTOGSA: Thanks so much today helping me get a Red Card. It seems silly but sometimes when you keep trying to no avail you kind of just give up. It really means a lot. It just means that next time I come in I won't be so stressed.

EDIT: Also, TTOSTL: People are complaining that it's starting to look like Walmart at our store because you've cut hours so much that we have huge lines on each side of the store (you know, because we have maybe two people on each side). If this is what you want, then fine, but otherwise...


----------



## radiochu (Jan 30, 2016)

TTOGSTL: it irritates me a little for you to be the one coaching me on attendance when you're the first one to duck out early whenever you feel like it. You just don't get yelled at because you have access to MyTime so you just change your schedule. How many texts have I woken up to with you asking if I could come in two or three hours early to cover for you so you can go home? So I don't even want to hear it. I get it, I've had an issue with being late (by two or three minutes...) more often than not lately. Yep, I agree, I should not be late. And my callouts have been excessive, even though every one of them was for a reason beyond my control. You're not wrong about any of that, but it still rubs me the wrong way to hear it from you of all people.

And... I'm pretty sure you're not even my team lead anymore. They officially changed my job code to Starbucks, and I have one GSA shift a week, maybe. So why isn't my team lead the one doing this coaching for me anyway?

Whatevs. I'm not mad. Just a bit stressed and frustrated lately. But hey, at least you didn't make me cry this time. I guess your quarterly Disney vacations put you in a good mood.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Jan 31, 2016)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOTM: Actually 3 tms on the line who while unloading the truck thought it was fine to do selfies. It isn't.


I can't even process that. I can't imagine that would go well if that happened during our unloads at my store.


----------



## Anelmi (Jan 31, 2016)

TTOTM: When a guest comes to Guest Services and asks me if I'm a manager and I say no, why did you say "what can I do for you?" and then proceed to walk to the lanes, bring the guest over and then honor the 20% off coupon that expired DECEMBER 13th without discussing it with an actual GSA? And then giving out $5 Target gift cards just because store coupons won't scan thanks to the crappy register paper? Dude.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 31, 2016)

TTOTM: We do not accept competitors coupons. Especially for BJs since we don't normally sell bulk items like they do that allows them to have such high value coupons. If I can find out who you are you will be forced to read the coupons policy 3 times and sign off on it in front of me. Because of you (pretty sure it's because of you) we now have to put the coupons in the bag with the cash when closing lanes. Do you know how annoying that is in the cash office the next day?

TTOGSTL: When placing the money in the cash bags for each register - try putting it in the neatly and not shoving it in so it is all wrinkled up. It takes me extra time in the CO to sort and then to unfold and straighten out wrinkled bills so they actually go thru the counter. For.Every.Single.BAG. Seriously - it's annoying. I know you want to quit - maybe now would be a good time to do that?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 1, 2016)

TTOETL: even though we are no longer Target employees, you could still be polite and respond when we say "Hi!" Oh wait....no you can't because you're a bitch.


----------



## RXninja (Feb 2, 2016)

tgtcpht said:


> TTOETL: even though we are no longer Target employees, you could still be polite and respond when we say "Hi!" Oh wait....no you can't because you're a bitch.



OMG, there are many TMs (ETLs & HR TM) that no longer meet my eye when I smile hello or ignore me when I say hi now.  It's like I am a traitor or something, we still work in the same building!


----------



## sher (Feb 2, 2016)

To the corporate person who finally got us ship to store, I thank you. My packages keep getting lost or stolen, so this is handy. I live above a storefront and I think the mail person is delivering packages to the street side so people walking by are just stealing the packages... Or the mail person is stealing them. It's getting so bad i might cancel Amazon prime.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2016)

No you dumbass ETLs I do not have the time to fucking push dry market. Seriously just gonna start leaving the carts on the floor so they're off the line and bringing them to the back when I leave


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 3, 2016)

TTOLOD: No, I cannot retrieve allergy medications from behind the pharmacy when they're closed. Yes, I promise. No, my key doesn't open it; your key opens everything mine does, plus some.
Besides the fact that My key doesn't get into the now CVS pharmacy, I think that state law requires a pharmacist be present when medications with pseudoephedrine is sold, which we obviously don't have when the pharmacy is closed.
_Edit: fixed the dumbass auto-corrections "fixed" by my phone._


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Feb 3, 2016)

This is long overdue, but my memory was jogged today of something from my Hardlines days.

TTOETL-AP: Thanks for being the only ETL that helps backup cashier. I know I appreciated it before I became a TPS, and I know I speak for my entire team when I say that you are the best ETL around. We're so lucky to have you for everything you do. Keep being awesome.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 3, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> This is long overdue, but my memory was jogged today of something from my Hardlines days.
> 
> TTOETL-AP: Thanks for being the only ETL that helps backup cashier. I know I appreciated it before I became a TPS, and I know I speak for my entire team when I say that you are the best ETL around. We're so lucky to have you for everything you do. Keep being awesome.


...If I didn't know better, I would say that you were on my team. I swear that only the STL and my ETL answer the Guest first calls, when it comes to anyone above TM.


----------



## sher (Feb 3, 2016)

I was just scrolling through my stl's twitter and made some discoveries...

to that one tl... you're all the proof I needed to know that this employee of the month business is bullllllshit. They're just going through the list, clearly

To that one tm, found your twitter because stl tagged you a time or two. Hope it's okay if I follow you.....


----------



## signingminion (Feb 3, 2016)

sher said:


> I was just scrolling through my stl's twitter and made some discoveries...
> 
> to that one tl... you're all the proof I needed to know that this employee of the month business is bullllllshit. They're just going through the list, clearly
> 
> To that one tm, found your twitter because stl tagged you a time or two. Hope it's okay if I follow you.....


We've only managed this once since it was restarted....cause nobody cares to even kiss each others ass that much. Lol.


----------



## sher (Feb 3, 2016)

lol, I think we're on the 4th or 5th one. I think 2 of them kinda deserved to be thanked/recognized. But at the same time, I don't know that they deserved it more than some other people. The tl who got it isn't terrible and she does cover all those gsa/gstl breaks and go up to help service desk when needed, buuuut on days when she doesn't have to cover anything, she's not getting as much done as one would expect her to. And sometimes a little part of me thinks she volunteers to cover the front because she doesn't even want to do her own job.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Feb 3, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> ...If I didn't know better, I would say that you were on my team. I swear that only the STL and my ETL answer the Guest first calls, when it comes to anyone above TM.


ETL-AP's are usually pretty awesome.

EDIT: On the topic of the STL.. Mine would never be caught dead on a register. Ever. They are one of those "hide in my office until the day is over" kind of people.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 4, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> ETL-AP's are usually pretty awesome.
> 
> EDIT: On the topic of the STL.. Mine would never be caught dead on a register. Ever. They are one of those "hide in my office until the day is over" kind of people.


Ours is pretty good. She's always on the floor, collecting reshop from around the store, zoning endcaps, and helping cashiers bag when there's a lot of merchandise. Normally she doesn'tring herself, but she'll watch the beach or the service desk so they can jump on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

To the team member that typed 396 as the quantity of some shitty tv dinners in a location in the freezer:  Why?  Do you know how to count?  In reality, 8 tv dinners were in the location.  4 in a box.  I don't even have words.  This is why the backroom location accuracy is shit.  

Your punishment is the Colin Farrell face palm from In Bruges.

View attachment 1766 

And Lee Trevino disappointed.  
View attachment 1767


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Feb 4, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Ours is pretty good. She's always on the floor, collecting reshop from around the store, zoning endcaps, and helping cashiers bag when there's a lot of merchandise. Normally she doesn'tring herself, but she'll watch the beach or the service desk so they can jump on.


On the rare occasion my STL is actually on the floor, she just kind of floats around pretending to work while talking to an EIT we seem to have had forever. Maybe flatten a box or two, push out one small three tier then run back to the office.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 4, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOLOD: No, I cannot retrieve allergy medications from behind the pharmacy when they're closed. Yes, I promise. No, my key doesn't open it; your key opens everything mine does, plus some.
> Besides the fact that My key doesn't get into the now CVS pharmacy, I think that state law requires a pharmacist be present when medications with pseudoephedrine be sold, whI checked we obviously don't have when the pharmacy is closed.


It's not a state law, it's FEDERAL law!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 4, 2016)

TAMC: (to ALL my coworkers): with all of these manufacturer changes, please use up old ones before simply opening the new ones!!!!


----------



## Circle9 (Feb 4, 2016)

To that one TM: Did I hear that right? Did you really just ask me to close the dock door after the truck left, because you don't know how to? Either you're an idiot or you're too lazy to a) do it yourself or b) come up with a better excuse than "I can't figure out how to pull a rope down."


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 4, 2016)

To the Coke vendor: EXCELLENT job on the Coke display.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Feb 4, 2016)

TToSTL: Don't blame me for the people I'm covering for not coming back on time and therefore making me late.  I don't appreciate it either and your behavior makes it worse.


----------



## griezmanns (Feb 5, 2016)

To whoever in my store is deciding how many cashiers are closing (whether it's our STL or the current ETL-HR): we are a huge store! It's nonsensical to have one closer and tell the GSTL or GSA to start asking cashiers to stay later. How is one person supposed to zone all lanes, cart well and dollar spot while being stuck on a lane until after midnight (and then somehow get out before 1am)? You guys are crazy.


----------



## queencat (Feb 5, 2016)

ttotm who makes the schedule,
I have closed for three. months. straight. this is not an accident. this is on purpose. throw me a fucking bone once a month and let me leave while the sun is shining. just because I'm the only one who doesn't have children doesn't mean I don't want to do stuff in the evening.


----------



## Firefox (Feb 5, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> View attachment 1773 To the Coke vendor: EXCELLENT job on the Coke display.



That actually looks like a safety hazard. Imagine if that thing fell... It's cool, but it's up way too high.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 5, 2016)

Firefox said:


> That actually looks like a safety hazard. Imagine if that thing fell... It's cool, but it's up way too high.


They're glued together


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 5, 2016)

To those team members: Stop complaining about being scheduled to work during the super bowl. As long as you’re scheduled within your availability, it’s your fault for not requesting time off. And I hope you weren’t serious when you said you’ll callout, that puts a burden on everyone working that night.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 5, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> They're glued together


I always wondered how grocery stores got those to stay together. I also see that causing issues when guests try to buy one of the ones from the display to St to spite employees, and getting pissed when they cant.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 5, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> I always wondered how grocery stores got those to stay together. I also see that causing issues when guests try to buy one of the ones from the display to St to spite employees, and getting pissed when they cant.


A store near me uses double-sided tape. That way, they stay together, but can also easily be taken apart.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm pretty sure our display wasn't glued together because guests have been taking soda from the front part. The main display is much taller than the one posted above though, so you'd need a ladder to take one from the top.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 5, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> I'm pretty sure our display wasn't glued together because guests have been taking soda from the front part. The main display is much taller than the one posted above though, so you'd need a ladder to take one from the top.


The front part on ours isn't glued, but the back part that gets really high is.

By the way, the picture makes it look like it's easy to knock over, but don't forget these are long boxes with 12 cans in it. It's pretty stable even without glue.


----------



## griezmanns (Feb 5, 2016)

TTOETL-HR: Thanks for scheduling two people who have never closed Guest Service before to close Guest Service together!


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 5, 2016)

griezmanns said:


> TTOETL-HR: Thanks for scheduling two people who have never closed Guest Service before to close Guest Service together!


That's like throwing a target employee in a hospital to perform brain surgery.


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 6, 2016)

TToSTL

For real man, you da real mvp. I hear about STLs who do fuck all when it comes to physical work and yet you consistently are helping up at the front lanes, pushing CAFs, zoning, helping guests, and even putting stuff in the compactor. You say hi to every TM and ask how they're doing and you're just so laid back. You really make it feel like we're all really a team. 

Sorry the Raiders didn't make it to the Super Bowl tho


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 6, 2016)

To that one ETL:I heard about what you told another team member about me being from “a rich town” and having “a lot of money”, and to that I say  FUCK YOU. Yes, my parents had good careers and gave me a good foundation in life, but almost every expense from me comes out of my own pocket. My parents taught me to save my money and spend it wisely, and at $10 per hour I make just enough to get by. Not to mention I worked very hard to get a college scholarship. So while you’re making a 60k+ per year salary, you shouldn’t be making assumptions about other people’s wealth.

Oh, I left out one detail. My ETL said those things because another team member told him I should get a raise (thank you), and that was his response. If you feel I shouldn't get a raise, fine. But don't justify it by saying "he's from a rich town", I feel insulted.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 6, 2016)

To just about every leader in the building: When the cartwell is nearly empty and there are a lot of carry-outs, you don't have to bother the poor cart attendant about every little thing that can wait for a little while. She's not a magician, and I'm amazed she didn't walk out.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Feb 6, 2016)

TL: Whatever?  That is your response/attitude to a team member burning a 6 pm paper CAF?.Whatever ?


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 7, 2016)

TToTM

bless your soul

bless it so hard

You help me through these low hour weeks by giving me literally any shift I want of yours. And you work 6:30 to 11 weekdays often, which is one of my most ideal shifts. (She already has a full time job and was a seasonal that was kept, but she didn't really want all these hours they give her so she gives me any shift basically)


----------



## LadyCynide (Feb 7, 2016)

TTOTM: I know having to answer the phone in the fitting room is annoying, but for the love of GOD, please transfer to the right department. NINE calls today were transferred to electronics that were actually for cleaning supplies. And when I asked you, you claimed they all asked for electronics. The lady specifically looking for laundry detergent asked for ELECTRONICS? I don't think so. I think you just weren't paying attention.

TTOLOD: Thank you for understanding how frustrating it is to work with two idiots who refuse to do reshop but act like they run the store. It's annoying having to baby-sit them (STOP THROWING BALLS BY THE BOAT), but at least your support helped.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 7, 2016)

To that one ETL: When we're understaffed in the backroom and the largest CAFs of the day are about to drop, that's not the best time of the day for us to make a bale. Why didn't you have your FDC team do it when they were done working the truck? We ended up having to get help with the CAFs so they wouldn't roll.

To the ETL-Log: Yes, it's ridiculous how much dry market push there is. But don't yell at me, I didn't tell the market closer to call in. Oh, and you're welcome for making a bale and backstocking everything (including the freezer!) so your flow team wouldn't have to re-push anything.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Feb 8, 2016)

TTOGSA: Don't allow upper management bulldoze you and blame you for that money bag that was found. The COTM said she counted the bag from the day before, which means that bag had been at the register at least for a few days!


----------



## Circle9 (Feb 9, 2016)

Flow and Backroom TMs: Stop bringing me everything you find that needs to be defected out. Keep it up and I'm going to make one of you clean up the pile of broken things from unload.

Seriously. Today I had somebody pushing FDC come all the way back to receiving to give me a busted pack of yogurt.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Feb 9, 2016)

TTOTMs, were you angry when the LOD let some of us leave before you? Well maybe if you guys did not stand around and talk and play with your phones you could have finished your zone and reshop too. We finished and then came over to your area to help you finish your zone. Five. Yes, five of you were all in a little huddle talking and playing with your phones. I would not miss any of you if...


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 9, 2016)

TTOETL: When half the huddle is reduced to tears while your chocking out words while your breaking down, I hope that you realize for the past 3 years how much you have done for this store and how much we all care for you. I am so happy about your promotion to STL, but saddened that we will lose an amazing ETL .


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 9, 2016)

TTOETL: Dafuq you calling me in to cover a shift for? If it were an AP shift, I might have been inclined, but why on earth would you call me to cover a Hardlines shift? I literally cannot work for any workcenter other than AP. 
And I might have believed that it was a wrong number, except for the first words out of your mouth were "Hey [Tall]," and there is no one else in the store named [Tall] other than the Mobile team lead.


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 10, 2016)

TTOBRTM: You're too lazy to walk 50 feet to get an empty metro so you put a dairy pull of loose product on the top of a metro full of back stock. I've asked you before not to do this. Asshole.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Feb 10, 2016)

TTOGSTL/LOD: thanks for cleaning up the little kid's vomit by and in the family bathroom!  I think you became the (non-parent) ETL-GE LOD's personal hero for cleaning it up, too, because she sounded like she was dreading the task.  You should have seen the look of relief on her face when you walkied that you'd cleaned it all up because "parenting gives you good practice for these sorts of things".


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 11, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOETL: Dafuq you calling me in to cover a shift for? If it were an AP shift, I might have been inclined, but why on earth would you call me to cover a Hardlines shift? I literally cannot work for any workcenter other than AP.
> And I might have believed that it was a wrong number, except for the first words out of your mouth were "Hey [Tall]," and there is no one else in the store named [Tall] other than the Mobile team lead.


My store did that to me once....well, my "former" store since we're no longer Target  Called me to cover a soft lines shift. I said, "you DO know who you're calling, right?" She said, "yes, why?" I said, "Because I've never been trained for anything other than pharmacy???" She said, "oh....well, that's okay. Can you?"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 11, 2016)

TTOTM: our hours are in the shitter, you have the MOST out of all of us "regular colleagues," TWICE as many as I do, MORE than even the ones who need to keep their average hours for insurance (yes, I know they are guaranteed until 5/17, but after that, they're screwed if they're under), and you're STILL bitching because "it's not fair?" You have the most limited availability out of all of us (well, except the "weekend tech") and STILL get the MOST hours....THAT is what "isn't fair!"


----------



## OffYaPhone (Feb 11, 2016)

TTOGSTL: Sorry I abandoned you with that PITA guest last night. TTOETLHR: Thank you for telling me to just go when you saw my face. Her fucking attitude was going to get her cussed the fuck out!


----------



## jayray (Feb 11, 2016)

Don't complain you don't have enough hours to make your rent and then turn down your choice of *any* _*one*_ of the 5 days I offered to give you.


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 11, 2016)

TToStarbucksTL

Congrats on getting a job pertaining to your major AND being what you wanted to do. You were always my fave GSA and out of everyone you always encouraged me the most, constantly showing your appreciation for all the hard work I do. It's a shame that I'm not working on your last day, but it's probably for the best cos I'd just end up crying. 

Good luck out there!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 11, 2016)

TTOSDTM: Just do your freaking job. Yes, I know that bitch is shady as fuck, and yes I understand that she probably stole the items, but don't try making up bullshit excuses about how a guest's friend can't use her own ID to make a return if she's willing to put the return on her name. That's the rules that corporate has given us, and this bitch has called corporate on us before, so I'm not willing to have the rug pulled out from under me.


----------



## Circle9 (Feb 11, 2016)

To whoever did this after I left yesterday:





What the hell, that is not how you build a pallet you freaking idiot. I know the area in front of the CRC pallet was looking messy but did you have to take the whole thing and put it back together in the worst way possible?

I want to find out who you are and return the favor.

To whoever loaded today's truck:
You put a big old pallet of paper towels on top of a smaller pallet of dirt on top of another PIPO. There were...balance problems getting that out of the trailer. Thanks a whole lot.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Feb 12, 2016)

TToSFTL: Thank you for being the only one out of the leadership who understood what "calling me before noon on a day off ensures I won't answer" and waited until 1:30 to call.  Yes, I will take more hours this weekend, I like having actual food to eat.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 12, 2016)

TTOTM: no, I am NOT new, I've been at this store longer than you've been with the company. And for the love of god, yes, our employee discounts are still valid!!! I swear, do I have something attached to my EE ID that says "give her shit about using this discount?!?!?!"


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 12, 2016)

TAllThoseTM's: No, I didn't get a haircut. It all fell out overnight and regrew to its present length.


----------



## MrGeppetto (Feb 12, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> To whoever did this after I left yesterday:
> 
> What the hell, that is not how you build a pallet you freaking idiot. I know the area in front of the CRC pallet was looking messy but did you have to take the whole thing and put it back together in the worst way possible?
> 
> ...



It is crushing the flat screens too, is there a designated rack for electronic backstock for Flatscreens in your stockroom?


----------



## MrGeppetto (Feb 13, 2016)

TTOTM: the only reason you were on the line was because the other TM which is a beast, called out. Why in the HECK did you keep sending me everything that goes on your pallets, REPACKS, HBA, STATIONARY BELONG ON YOUR SIDE ARGGGHHHH!!!!!!

I HAD FUN TOSSING THEM BACK TO YOUR SIDE THO


----------



## tgtguy (Feb 14, 2016)

To that one tm- Get over yourself. I am sick and tired of hearing you bitch about not getting hours. or having them cut...then when you are asked to stay you say no. OR when they are cutting hours you literally beg them to cut yours. You cant have it both ways. EVERYONE is tired of your constant complaining...just stop.

ttotm- Thank you for help with the autofills. You jumped in and helped me without even complaining. I can always depend on you.
ttotm- You do a great job pushing softlines and even helping lead the other flow tms who push over there. Great job!


----------



## Doglover89 (Feb 14, 2016)

TTOGSA: CONGRATULATIONS! The whole store's been waiting for you to become a TL. Granted, I know this wasn't your first choice position, but you're getting promoted- finally. Hoping to be working together soon.


----------



## Onizuka (Feb 14, 2016)

TTOCartAttendant: It's great you've been guest service trained. I can always rely on you to back up when needed, and you have covered many breaks and lunches for me. I just wish you would stop pissing off guests! If a guest wants to do an even exchange, even without a receipt, they should not owe money! Just adjust the price for them! This isn't the first time I have come back from break to find an irritated guest..


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 15, 2016)

To an undetermined leader: Really? One TM during the heaviest CAF hours? I know hours are nearly non-existent, but clearly you were high when you wrote the schedule.

To that one TM: Thank you for helping me pull the CAFs when I was scheduled by myself.


----------



## dondon4720 (Feb 15, 2016)

TTOGSA : thank you for finally training me on guest service,  it has been getting kind of boring after a year of just cashiering.


----------



## soyaxo (Feb 15, 2016)

TTSLTM yesterday: SERIOUSLY? Y'all were too tired to help me in a trashed zone? I wasn't being lazy, and I never ask for help unless I really need it. In fact, I worked straight through my shift and by the goal time, I was just at clearance, and had worked two shifts before closing last night. On top of that, for several hours straight, there was no less than 5 people shopping at one time. I'm sorry you're tired, but so am I. I had closed the night before, stayed after for two hours to try to help make the store look nice, and came back to open Sunday and close! 18 hours back-to-back. "Sorry, we have too many go-backs." You can do go-backs whilst helping zone! Y'all thought the go-backs I had were ones I hadn't even tried to work out. FYI I had two full carts and worked one out before saying "Hey, I need some help." But nooo, y'all decided to just wait until after close to pull out the *full* Z-Rack/other go-backs and have the whole closing team help with it, instead of us just working together in the first place. Why? Wtf? Ugh. And don't dare ask me "Are you OK?" when you realise how mad I am. No, this is totally fine to be staying after for two hours when we could have easily left with the last guest if there hadn't been half of Softlines sitting at the FR, slowly sorting go-backs because socialising is obviously more important.

Edit: The Hardlines team members that helped me after Softlines didn't got burritos and horchata after work as well as rides home in a warm, comfortable vehicle with me instead of having to walk home, sorry to the others.. Actually, I'm not sorry.


----------



## sher (Feb 15, 2016)

To whoever decides where new ETLs get trained, how do you choose where they train? I wouldn't send anyone to our store to train, but I'm a peon, sooo...

To the people behind these schedules, make the cashier shifts stop. Time goes by so slowly up there. I'll feel like I rang up so many people, then I look and it was only 5 minutes. And I'm so sick of these people with their cash. The fricking gstl keeps disappearing and doesn't respond to my change requests! And the people with the coupons, and the people with $100 bills for $6 orders... I'm so sick of cashiering. Idk how anyone does it all the time.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 15, 2016)

To ALL Store Leadership: please notify your cashiers/TMs/AP/etc. that the "CVS at Target" employee discount cards are now black and say "CSP" instead of "Team Member." If you had simply called the pharmacy, LIKE I SUGGESTED, it all could've been cleared up in a matter of seconds, instead of 10+ minutes. I've never made a "formal" complaint against another store, but threatening me with termination and ARREST because you're ALL IDIOTS is crossing the line. If I hadn't been spending $500+, I would've said, "forget it," I hope you all get your asses handed to you!


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 16, 2016)

TToTM

STOP TOUCHING MY PLUSH COIN PURSE

It's not cute when you grab it from the top of my register and try to hide it

It's not funny when you grab it from out of my purse

Just. Stop.


----------



## Circle9 (Feb 16, 2016)

Dear AP: Its Tuesday and I only just got my hours increased beyond "when the dock is open." Maybe you could give me a little less grief about overdue MIRs? I'm doing the best I can, dammit.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 17, 2016)

TA(ll)M(y)C(oworkers): for the love of Pete, please take your breaks/meals ON TIME & come back ON TIME so I can take mine/leave for the day ON TIME!  The good thing about having to clock in/out in the pharmacy is that some of you can no longer clock back in from your meal, go to your locker, the bathroom, then Starbucks on your way back. They will now have documentation of your 45+ minute meals


----------



## Doglover89 (Feb 20, 2016)

TTOETL: Yes, yes, I do mind staying 2 extra hours to close because one of your closers called out. The TM had been bragging on Facebook about calling out another day this week. My answer is absolutely no.

TTOTM: We know, you don't cashier anymore. But you volunteered to pick up a cashier shift because you needed extra hours. So just deal.

TTOGSA: Stop forgetting to send me on my breaks.

To all TMs at my store: STOP calling out.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 20, 2016)

TTOLOD: You worked on a domestics cart of reshop that probably had no more than 10 items in it. I worked on a cart of HBA reshop that probably had no less than 100 items in it. Don't you ask me " what's taking so long with the reshop? I already finished domestics". Well yeah, taking the easiest cart takes the fastest. Stop being condescending.

Not to mention I also helped out in Men's Softlines.


----------



## Mysterious (Feb 20, 2016)

TTOTM: 

Not a lot of other TM in the building like you due to your work ethic. If I wasn't such a nice guy, I would have ignored you. Instead, I make sure that you have the tools to succeed. What's sad is you are a 10+ year veteran that barely wants to work. When you don't get enough hours, you complain. When we give it to you, you complain and want to take off. You got 2 weekends off. I worked a longer period without a break. All I'm saying (and to others in similar situations) is quit complaining and be a team player. 

Even nice guys have a breaking point.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 20, 2016)

TTOTM:

You practically begged me to pull those batches so you could work then before you left, and I had no problem dropping what I was doing to take care of that with my last 15 min. But every batch had me going into every cooler and you stood there staring at me as I pulled the last few items before telling me you needed them in a different cart.

Try being less of a dick and more considerate of other people's time before asking for a favor next time. And ask someone else because I'll find a million and one reasons why I can't get it done.


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 21, 2016)

TToTM

I agreed to take your shift on my day off because you said you were absolutely swamped with hw. As a fellow college student, I feel you. I took it and then the next day found out the front lanes ladies decided on a day for the get together we had been planning. I told them I picked up a shift, and yeah we were all sad but whatever. But then I found out YOU'RE going. The time of the get together was exactly when your shift would have been. So, where did all your schoolwork disappear to? 

I don't mind not making it because I picked up a shift to help someone out (helps me out too) but boy oh boy did that just leave a sour taste in my mouth. 

Unfortunately for you, I'm socially anxious enough to stop being friends with someone at the drop of a pin. I mean, you've honestly kind of grated on me for a while. This was kind of the last straw type deal. So I hope you enjoy having one less person to take your shifts and offer you rides home.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 21, 2016)

To that one VML: Sure, I'll do that riser pull for you. But it's gonna have to wait until after the CAFs are done.

To whoever didn't even touch the FDC backstock this morning and left us with no empty metros: Kindly go fuck yourself.


----------



## Profexor (Feb 22, 2016)

To that one TM who just puts their trash on my pull carts, the baler is just around the corner! 

Whoever keeps taking pull clips off the boats (while we're still pulling!) and slapping backstock clips on them so you can just leave your shit and go... seriously? Fuck off


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Feb 22, 2016)

TTOTM: Yes, we're friends. Yes, I enjoy talking to you when I'm not busy. But when I'm very obviously watching someone on the floor, please don't come up to me and start chatting. Especially not so damn loud. I lost a potential recovery because the subject heard you and looked right at us.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Feb 22, 2016)

TTOETLGE: Even though you grate my nerves, I must admit I'm going to miss you. Good luck at your new store!

TTOSRTL: Please stop being so damn cute. Got me thinking bad, _bad_ thoughts about you. Phew *drinks some ice cold water*


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 22, 2016)

OffYaPhone said:


> TTOSRTL: Please stop being so damn cute. Got me thinking bad, _bad_ thoughts about you. Phew *drinks some ice cold water*


Hey I just started having bad, _bad_ thoughts about my SrTL too!

Like stepping on him to assert my dominance


----------



## griezmanns (Feb 22, 2016)

TTOTL: Why in the world do you think it's okay to respond to people rudely asking for something to get done? I know I'm only a TM but I had called someone from *your* department to bring something for a guest to the response of "just give me a minute, I'll have to try and get it down". Come ten minutes later, it's still not done! You have no right to be telling me I didn't correctly "identify" the shirt (I said it was in the front of RTW, a black shirt with a tan and pink floral print, I saw it from the desk...) I know it's busy but I had someone at the service desk waiting! I would have appreciated even just an update on the ETA ffs...


----------



## OffYaPhone (Feb 23, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> Hey I just started having bad, _bad_ thoughts about my SrTL too!
> 
> Like stepping on him to assert my dominance


Um...I'd love to dominate my SrTL. I'm just saying. I'll see myself out.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 23, 2016)

TTOSTL: Why do you keep coming to me with all your vendor questions/issues? I'm not the one being paid to be in charge of vendors. The fact that the TL is unavailable to work during the day is your problem for making her the "CTL".  I don't mind dealing with some of it but this is ridiculous.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 24, 2016)

TTOTM: why do the "new rules" ONLY seem to apply to ME? Why am I expected to work 2 positions, while everyone else just does 1? You're all about "fairness," how is that "fair?"

On second  thought, I guess those really AREN'T the "new rules" being applied, are they? It's more of the SSDD, just with a twist


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 24, 2016)

*me slips a bottle of degreaser behind PharmaQueen's counter


----------



## Jefmanly (Feb 24, 2016)

this isn't so much of a hate or angry one but i need to try and get this off my chest TTOTM: I have a massive crush on you, and I will never tell you  for the fact that I'm so far out of your league that I dont want to embarrassed myself but even trying.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 25, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> *me slips a bottle of degreaser behind PharmaQueen's counter


*hides degreaser in CII safe & passes redeye a cold adult beverage


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Feb 25, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> *hides degreaser in CII safe & passes redeye a cold adult beverage


*naps in the AP office*


----------



## OffYaPhone (Feb 25, 2016)

To those team members: STOP LEAVING YOUR EQUIPMENT AT GS because you're clocking out. I had a huge collection of PDAs sitting on the desk the other night. NO. Find your TL and let him or her handle that.


----------



## Firefox (Feb 25, 2016)

To that one vendor: Please for the love of god, just stop chucking your empty cardboard boxes into the baler. Break them down, please... And if you leave your flat of empty cardboard boxes in front of the baler one more time, I'm going to stab someone. You're an adult, you should know how to clean up after yourself.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 25, 2016)

OffYaPhone said:


> To those team members: STOP LEAVING YOUR EQUIPMENT AT GS because you're clocking out. I had a huge collection of PDAs sitting on the desk the other night. NO. Find your TL and let him or her handle that.



At least they don't hide them. I laughed when I heard how many PDAs my store supposedly owns.



Firefox said:


> To that one vendor: Please for the love of god, just stock chucking your empty cardboard boxes into the baler. Break them down, please... And if you leave your flat of empty cardboard boxes in front of the baler one more time, I'm going to stab someone. You're an adult, you should know how to clean up after yourself.



Send your receiver after them.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 25, 2016)

TTOETL - Do not tell me I need to stop working past my scheduled hours when it takes you 30 minutes to let me out of the cash office.  I know it takes me a little longer than it should. But seriously - why do you always make me wait 30 minutes before coming to let me out? That's just 30 extra minutes I spent playing on my phone.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 25, 2016)

CeeCee said:


> But seriously - why do you always make me wait 30 minutes before coming to let me out?


Wait.....they lock you IN the cash office?!


----------



## Loki (Feb 25, 2016)

TTOTM please don't scratch your balls while helping guests. That lady looked extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## Bosch (Feb 25, 2016)

Firefox said:


> To that one vendor: Please for the love of god, just stop chucking your empty cardboard boxes into the baler. Break them down, please... And if you leave your flat of empty cardboard boxes in front of the baler one more time, I'm going to stab someone. You're an adult, you should know how to clean up after yourself.



We deny orders for that.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 25, 2016)

Firefox said:


> To that one vendor: Please for the love of god, just stop chucking your empty cardboard boxes into the baler. Break them down, please... And if you leave your flat of empty cardboard boxes in front of the baler one more time, I'm going to stab someone. You're an adult, you should know how to clean up after yourself.


If they have a pallet space, you should take it down and arrange the empty boxes on it. Sure it might be a waste of time, but they will hopefully take the hint and not do it again.


----------



## LazerKitty (Feb 26, 2016)

TT (To Target): Please, all high and mighty super genius retailer, go fuck yourself.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Feb 26, 2016)

To the Target  truck driver:  What were you thinking ? You almost hit me when you were merging into my lane!  Fortunately, there was no one in the left lane so I was able to
switch to that lane at that  moment.  But still you are (or should be) a licensed *commercial * driver so you should know better than that !  Lucky for you I was unable to get the license off of your truck.


----------



## TargetMom (Feb 26, 2016)

CeeCee said:


> TTOETL - Do not tell me I need to stop working past my scheduled hours when it takes you 30 minutes to let me out of the cash office.  I know it takes me a little longer than it should. But seriously - why do you always make me wait 30 minutes before coming to let me out? That's just 30 extra minutes I spent playing on my phone.



They lock you in? What if there's a fire? That can't be right.


----------



## NPC (Feb 27, 2016)

TargetMom said:


> They lock you in? What if there's a fire? That can't be right.



I know, right? I get anxious just thinking about it.


----------



## Jefmanly (Feb 27, 2016)

TTOTM: Good luck to which ever team member that is gonna have to do electronics, when i have to take vacation for a week , you better not fuck anything up and oh have fun doing MIR's (which im only one of three people that know how to do it) because i know you wont know how to do it.


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 2, 2016)

TTOTM: ETL + Cops = 1 less tm


----------



## tgtguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Mysterious said:


> TTOTM:
> 
> Not a lot of other TM in the building like you due to your work ethic. If I wasn't such a nice guy, I would have ignored you. Instead, I make sure that you have the tools to succeed. What's sad is you are a 10+ year veteran that barely wants to work. When you don't get enough hours, you complain. When we give it to you, you complain and want to take off. You got 2 weekends off. I worked a longer period without a break. All I'm saying (and to others in similar situations) is quit complaining and be a team player.
> 
> Even nice guys have a breaking point.


I think his twin  works at my store!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 2, 2016)

TToTM: if you don't want us using "your" lockers, kindly tell the "actual Target employees" to STOP removing the stickers from and using OURS! When I got there today at 9:30, out of the 6 lockers remaining (since the stickers have been removed from the other 4 we were PROMISED in the contract,) I had TWO to choose from (at the very bottom & 1 didn't work)!!! Since there were only 2 people working, and 1 doesn't even use one, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to deduce they weren't being used by "former Target/now CVS" employees! It's bad enough we were kicked out of the break room and are basically being treated like lepers, now you're using our damn lockers and then bitching when we use 1 of yours?!?!?!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOTM: ETL + Cops = 1 less tm


 



PharmaQueen said:


> TToTM: if you don't want us using "your" lockers, kindly tell the "actual Target employees" to STOP removing the stickers from and using OURS! When I got there today at 9:30, out of the 6 lockers remaining (since the stickers have been removed from the other 4 we were PROMISED in the contract,) I had TWO to choose from (at the very bottom & 1 didn't work)!!! Since there were only 2 people working, and 1 doesn't even use one, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to deduce they weren't being used by "former Target/now CVS" employees! It's bad enough we were kicked out of the break room and are basically being treated like lepers, now you're using our damn lockers and then bitching when we use 1 of yours?!?!?!


This whole CVS thing is bull. There's no reason for you guys to be kept out of the break room.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 2, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> This whole CVS thing is bull. There's no reason for you guys to be kept out of the break room.


I know the reasoning behind it...of course, anyone with Target will deny it, but it has to do with certain CVS pharmacies and how they are "joined" (one particular CVS pharmacy that is a former Target pharmacy in 1 state to be specific....)

That's being said, I agree. If we wanted to do what they're afraid we will do, we would do it regardless of where we eat. The people who did it once already weren't stupid to do it on company property and nobody else would be either


----------



## WinterRose (Mar 2, 2016)

TTOETL: You are my least liked person.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 2, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Wait.....they lock you IN the cash office?!


Ours do too. It's always seemed weird to me, but I get the feeling it's because of who it is. We currently only have a gsa, gstm, and sometimes the hrtm do it. None of whom rate high enough to unlock it from the outside either...


----------



## Firefox (Mar 3, 2016)

TTOETL-AP: I know you're fairly new management, but please for the love of god stop it with the micromanaging. Every 30 minutes, you call us on 2 and ask what we're working on, what we plan to do, and when it needs to be done by. That's all fine and dandy once every couple of hours, but nine time out of ten my answer is going to be the same as when you last asked. She also does this thing where if we can't find an SPU, she will tell us to wait at the location while she finishes what she's doing, grabs a PDA, and then tries to find it with us. So I end up standing in this aisle for around 5 minutes doing nothing while waiting for her to come and confirm that indeed, there are none of this item. No, there are no secondary locations, I already checked. The PDA says we have one on hand, but there are none at the location or in reshop, and I sure as hell am not looking through the backroom to find one item. Almost every other ETL will just cancel the order no questions asked, and takes us at our word that the item wasn't found.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 4, 2016)

TToGSTL

hol y f s uck F UC KGET OFF MY NUTS

Slow as shit day, you had me doing trading card stuff awesome cool. 4.5 hour shift, probably oh, 45 minutes total on the register. And TWICE. T W I C E. You pulled me aside to talk about red cards. Oh, well one of those times was when I was CHECKING A GUEST OUT. Why the hell did you think that was appropriate? Yeah I was the one who checked out the guest who bought a bike. Yeah I asked if they were saving 5% with the red card, no I didn't mention the extra 30 days (because his "no" was pretty damn firm there was no reason to press the issue but you didn't hear that! ). And yet you still had the gall to coach me right in front of a guest. 

And that guest was absolutely appalled at you, too. After you left she talked about how rude you were to do that in front of a customer and how she's in retail and if he did that where she worked he'd be the one getting coached. And she had some other pretty choice things to say about you. She probably would have tore you a new one if you hadn't walked into the AP office. I passed along the message though! Said GSTL also was hurt that a guest said those things about him oh you poor baby 

AND THEN THE SECOND TIME. I was pushing more stuff out for trading cards and there were other guests around and you called me over and even said "I would have done it over there but apparently guests freak out on me for that" and proceeded to tell me how I should be pushing harder -oh but btw I'm doing a great job with trading cards!- but you know, red cards. But nice job on the trading cards! 

Seriously are you just thirsty as fuck for a lil convo w me buddy is that what you want

All you gotta do is ask if I wanna go to denny's after work and your thirst will be sated


----------



## Yetive (Mar 4, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TToTM: if you don't want us using "your" lockers, kindly tell the "actual Target employees" to STOP removing the stickers from and using OURS! When I got there today at 9:30, out of the 6 lockers remaining (since the stickers have been removed from the other 4 we were PROMISED in the contract,) I had TWO to choose from (at the very bottom & 1 didn't work)!!! Since there were only 2 people working, and 1 doesn't even use one, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to deduce they weren't being used by "former Target/now CVS" employees! It's bad enough we were kicked out of the break room and are basically being treated like lepers, now you're using our damn lockers and then bitching when we use 1 of yours?!?!?!


WHAT?  Our Pharm team is still using whatever locker is empty, and they certainly use the breakroom.  Also get whatever treats may be on offer.  Where are you supposed to eat?  In the Pharmacy?


----------



## Jefmanly (Mar 4, 2016)

TTOFATM: Hey food ave , i dont want to hear about how you had a sickness over the weekend or on a day you had off, right before i eat food that you are handling. Its really gross also if you could have stuff ready beside popcorn when i come over at 11:30 usually that would be even better because i fucking hate wasting break time waiting for you to microwave a pretzel.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Mar 5, 2016)

Yetive said:


> WHAT?  Our Pharm team is still using whatever locker is empty, and they certainly use the breakroom.  Also get whatever treats may be on offer.  Where are you supposed to eat?  In the Pharmacy?


Food ave for us.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 5, 2016)

TTT (ToTheTeam): Is it really that incomprehensible that I'm wearing contacts?


----------



## RXninja (Mar 5, 2016)

TTOFATM:

I called and asked if you had a Pizza Hut pasta that you could put in the oven for me & you said that no one had made them the night before.  You had all if the ingredients (last week they were out of chicken), but none were made.

The problem I have with that statement is that normally the a.m. TM is the one to prep the pasta.  I know this because when I started at Target, I worked Target Cafe before being cross trained in other work centers.  So, why oh why would you not prepare pastas along with pizza when you open Cafe?  It's not like you prep sandwiches or salads anymore.  No more crocks of soup to prep.  You don't even do nachos anymore.

I only wish I had it that easy back then....I won't be ordering food from cafe ever again.

I am still on good terms with the STL, so you can be assured that I will mention this to him.


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 5, 2016)

TTOGSA: im tired of you treating me this way. Please do what you are supposed to do.


----------



## griezmanns (Mar 6, 2016)

TTOGSA: Sorry I forgot to do something but please don't throw me under the bus when it was both of our faults.


----------



## Redzee (Mar 7, 2016)

To my new team members: thank you for paying attention, learning quickly and most of all good attitudes.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 7, 2016)

To my entire instocks team: great fucking job 99.25% rig completion, highest in store history .


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 8, 2016)

To ETL-LOG #5: Maybe you could hold back on your grand, sweeping changes to the logistics process for just a little bit? You have been at this store for two days. To my understanding your only Logistics experience is whatever training they gave you. I mean, its great that you have a plan to tackle what is a kind of rough situation at this store but why don't you take a few notes before jumping straight into doing things how your training store probably did them?

At least you seem like less of a dick than ETL-LOG #3. Which means you're probably gone in three months for better pastures. Maybe by then I'll actually remember which letter your name starts with.

To that one TM: Between your reaction to any sort of change being a visceral *no fucking way I don't want to that's not how I've been doing it* and your general attitude, interacting with you is getting kind of toxic. Too bad you come back here every day to drop things off! Maybe I should learn my lesson and let better-paid people tell you things because I have enough bad vibes in my life without getting blasted for telling you the salvage pallet's probably being moved again.

To Flow: No no no, you walked _right past _the defectives tub, why are you coming to me with your broken shit. Seriously, two feet to the left and you'd have walked right into it. Probably to pick yourself up, push it out of the way and drop that opened package of whatever on my desk.

Also, whoever bagged a handful of oatmeal or put a bunch of loose TP rolls in the tub? fffffffuuuuuuuu-


----------



## KingBear (Mar 9, 2016)

TToETL-SF/GE and new GSTL (yes, both of you): oh my God, get _fucked_. How about one of you actually status with me and give some actual fucking leadership instead of talking to me in ways where I can hear the daggers get sharpened in the background? I show up today and learn that my opening GSTL has left early, so I have no bearings of the front, only learning that I lose all but one of my cashiers at 7:15 tonight. Well, technically, all but two, but one was working our new SCO lanes and couldn't just easily hop on a regular lane. Oh, and that SCO also needed to run to service desk to assist when necessary because our SD called out and you guys didn't fucking replace them. Then, ETL, you ask me about the status of a tub of merchandise that I wasn't even aware of? Yes, really, I wasn't aware of it, no matter how much you tell me that I told you that I had the SCO cashier working on it. Well, surprise! It's 7:30 and it's not going to get done because, again, literally no one can break away, no matter how early I get to close the lanes, because I'm working with half of my normal crew as it is.

And don't tell me that "every other GSA and GSTL has these problems and works through them." I don't care if it's true. I suspect it isn't, though. I think it's a load of fucking horseshit you're throwing at me as another reason I'll be cut off in a couple of months. And, new GSTL, if you hound me one more time about checking the restrooms because our store is winning on payroll but still too cheap to schedule a cart attendant, so help me motherfucking God. And a double fuck you because I do get it done! I check the bathroom log today and our morning GSTL didn't do it at all, but my name's definitely there, and I'll fucking put money down and bet that I'll be told it's not good enough, or not often enough, or not thorough enough even though I'm trying to squeeze it in by myself with a barebones team who are already covering three bases at once at all times.

And yeah, okay, I guess I'm a failure at redcards. I legitimately don't know how the new GSTL manages to drum up so many in their shifts. Really, I don't; they're clearly good at RCs, I guess. But with all of this shit going on, I'm ready to leave. I'm not cut out for GSA. Maybe I am, but all this bullshit isn't worth this pay. I shouldn't be taking an extra 50 cents an hour to come home feeling like a fucking failure every time I have to talk to one of you two, but I am, because I've got too many plans that I fear would be upset by trying to get a new job and having to explain the time off I need in the coming months. But I can just feel that I'm somehow going to get the boot or a sudden deluge of CAs and finals before any other GSAs, even the ones who call out 55% of the time. And if I am.... well, fuck. I'd almost be okay with it at this point.

Fuck.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 9, 2016)

TToLOD

Why? Why did you decide to fuck over the opening Food Ave TM? I was supposed to close Food Ave today and had plenty of time to do so. But then you guys pulled me from Food Ave to cashier and basically told me to just leave everything, just turn off all the machines. Are you serious? Now the opening TM has to clean EVERYTHING out. She left me her number to text her if I had any questions, so I let her know what happened and she said not to worry about it, and she appreciated what I did do. But fuck man, I feel so bad that I just...left everything. I threw out some of the food, but I had no time to drain anything or clean the soda machine. 

TToFood Ave TM

I'm sorry, I did my best.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Mar 9, 2016)

KingBear said:


> TToETL-SF/GE and new GSTL (yes, both of you): oh my God, get _fucked_. How about one of you actually status with me and give some actual fucking leadership instead of talking to me in ways where I can hear the daggers get sharpened in the background? I show up today and learn that my opening GSTL has left early, so I have no bearings of the front, only learning that I lose all but one of my cashiers at 7:15 tonight. Well, technically, all but two, but one was working our new SCO lanes and couldn't just easily hop on a regular lane. Oh, and that SCO also needed to run to service desk to assist when necessary because our SD called out and you guys didn't fucking replace them. Then, ETL, you ask me about the status of a tub of merchandise that I wasn't even aware of? Yes, really, I wasn't aware of it, no matter how much you tell me that I told you that I had the SCO cashier working on it. Well, surprise! It's 7:30 and it's not going to get done because, again, literally no one can break away, no matter how early I get to close the lanes, because I'm working with half of my normal crew as it is.
> 
> And don't tell me that "every other GSA and GSTL has these problems and works through them." I don't care if it's true. I suspect it isn't, though. I think it's a load of fucking horseshit you're throwing at me as another reason I'll be cut off in a couple of months. And, new GSTL, if you hound me one more time about checking the restrooms because our store is winning on payroll but still too cheap to schedule a cart attendant, so help me motherfucking God. And a double fuck you because I do get it done! I check the bathroom log today and our morning GSTL didn't do it at all, but my name's definitely there, and I'll fucking put money down and bet that I'll be told it's not good enough, or not often enough, or not thorough enough even though I'm trying to squeeze it in by myself with a barebones team who are already covering three bases at once at all times.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry you are going through this. I'm covering GSA shifts because once again they have all quit and no one wants the job. I'm going to print this out so I can read it if I'm ever tempted to be GSA. They keep asking me and I keep saying nope, nope, nope.


----------



## Codeteam15 (Mar 9, 2016)

The gsa position isn't that bad depending on leadership. I treat my GSA as my assistant and make sure that know they are empowered to make decisions and if policy agrees I'll back them up. My current gsa(I'm suppose to have 5 gsas and 2 gstls, I have myself as only gstl and only 1 gsa) is my right hand and since we have only 2 of the 7 front end leadership team we are supposed to have the hours she gets reflects that. 40 hrs every week and because certain etls can't actually manage the front end she has been getting doubles and over time every single week for the last two months.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 9, 2016)

I was a GSA when they first rolled them out (after they cut the specialists) &, when I remember the crap I endured then, it's only gotten worse.
@Codeteam15, you're right: it DOES depend on leadership which is why they seldom last long at my former store.
They're basically whipping posts & scapegoats.


----------



## Codeteam15 (Mar 9, 2016)

All my GSAs and cashiers love working with me because they know when I work that I'll make sure to train them on something. Granted not all are GSA worthy every single front end team member can work all areas on the front end


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 9, 2016)

TToHRTM

Whoa there buddy I'm glad you helped to hook me up w electronics but what do you think you're doin dream banging me _again
_
Stop that >:c


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 9, 2016)

Yetive said:


> WHAT?  Our Pharm team is still using whatever locker is empty, and they certainly use the breakroom.  Also get whatever treats may be on offer.  Where are you supposed to eat?  In the Pharmacy?


Or Starbucks....where I ate ONCE because I was interrupted 2 times by people asking about their rxs!!!


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 9, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> TToHRTM
> 
> Whoa there buddy I'm glad you helped to hook me up w electronics but what do you think you're doin dream banging me _again
> _
> Stop that >:c


Wait, is this your dream?
Cause if it is, you surely can't blame your subconscious desires on the poor guy.


----------



## WinterRose (Mar 9, 2016)

TTOSrTL: How many freaking PDAs do you need? You and your team are already working overnight so you already have your equipments. Why do you have to get the equipment from tms who are leaving? why don't you leave some for those starting their shifts???!!

Sorry, I am still upset over what my ETL wanted me to be yesterday.. you just upset me even further to the point that I just got to boiling. Your team members didn't help either.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 9, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Wait, is this your dream?
> Cause if it is, you surely can't blame your subconscious desires on the poor guy.


I can and I will :C


----------



## Yetive (Mar 9, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Or Starbucks....where I ate ONCE because I was interrupted 2 times by people asking about their rxs!!!


Well, I extend an invitation to dine in our breakroom.    I once left my name badge on and when I went to pick up my car at the shop, the guy started asking me about what sales were going on and what we carried.  I couldn't figure out why until I got home.  Seriously,  just wanted my car.


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 9, 2016)

TTOTM: Screaming at our tl to shut the fuck up is going too far. I knew you would be trouble after just working with you for a week. You are the Biggest Loser but you ain't getting $250,000!


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Mar 9, 2016)

TTOTM: At this point I'm just going to sit back and watch you hang yourself on the ever growing length of lies and laziness you've created. You used to be someone I looked forward to working with but now I see you for who you are: a two-faced bully. The higher ups are in to you and sooner or later your bullshit is going to catch up with you.


----------



## Etchy (Mar 9, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> TTOSrTL: How many freaking PDAs do you need? You and your team are already working overnight so you already have your equipments. Why do you have to get the equipment from tms who are leaving? why don't you leave some for those starting their shifts???!!
> 
> Sorry, I am still upset over what my ETL wanted me to be yesterday.. you just upset me even further to the point that I just got to boiling. Your team members didn't help either.



All the stores had assumed that the PDAs were going to phase out thanks to the My Devices and not be needed so they sent out more than they should have. Our store is supposed to have 15 PDAs or more but they sent back too many, and some departments keep trying to hold onto secret stashes of them.

Unlike Dayside, Overnight needs all equipment and all vehicles (tubs, flats, tier carts) simultaneously because the team is working all areas all at once.

Overnight on a decent day needs *6 PDA's just for backroom, 1-2 for the floor, 3 for POG (sometimes they can share but not usually), 2 for FDC, and (sometimes) 1 for Electronics.* That excludes My Devices. The reason being is that the company thought it was brilliant to split some of the different applications between Devices and PDAs, so if you're a TM or TL who works everywhere (like I do), you actually need both.

So when Overnight shows up and Dayside is still working, the question becomes, "Why aren't you using My Devices?" And Overnighters have to scrap and scrounge or adjust the work till there's enough available. And since I leave earlier than everyone else, sometimes the Price Change team would have to go hunting for 1, but would know that I usually have one available for them (and instead of turning mine in, I would just track them down and ask if they need it).


----------



## Jefmanly (Mar 9, 2016)

ToThatOneHR: Its going to be sad to see you leave and all but that's just is kinda how it is at our store heck we even call it "the training store" because more people just come and go. Lets hope this replacement lady is cool beacuse im pretty sure shes going to get the cold shoulder from many people one she comes.


----------



## WinterRose (Mar 10, 2016)

Etchy said:


> All the stores had assumed that the PDAs were going to phase out thanks to the My Devices and not be needed so they sent out more than they should have. Our store is supposed to have 15 PDAs or more but they sent back too many, and some departments keep trying to hold onto secret stashes of them.
> 
> Unlike Dayside, Overnight needs all equipment and all vehicles (tubs, flats, tier carts) simultaneously because the team is working all areas all at once.
> 
> ...



Oh I know that. I wasn't asking for those overnight who are already working for their equipment. I was questioning those who have already left for the day. Closers usually use MyDevices. Backroom have their PDAs.  I always get my equipment from people who have already left or ask overnight if I can have theirs when they leave. I come early just to hopefully get equipment from the tms who are leaving. But this SrTL is taking everything, including the MyDevices when the morning shifts are about to start. She didn't leave anything. And she and her team already have theirs since they started at midnight. I wasn't questioning why she and her team have the equipment. They're price change and I was not asking for theirs. Don't get me wrong. I do not hate her or her team. I worked in Price Change before and I have done the scourging. I was just frustrated over the lack of equipment, MyDevice or PDA, since they ALREADY have their equpment and yet they are still taking equipment from TMS WHO ARE LEAVING. Our breakroom backroom morning tms didn't even have one.


----------



## KingBear (Mar 10, 2016)

TToGSA - I'm sorry I didn't say bye to you when I left that bar tonight. I feel pretty bad even though we were both hanging out with other people and talking within our groups but still I'm like DAMN fuck you're too fucking great and I like you a lot and I psyched myself out and even just briefly seeing you and saying hi to you really made my night in a way that I figured would be weird if I tried to open my stupid drunk mouth an hour later when I left


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 10, 2016)

KingBear said:


> TToGSA - I'm sorry I didn't say bye to you when I left that bar tonight. I feel pretty bad even though we were both hanging out with other people and talking within our groups but still I'm like DAMN fuck you're too fucking great and I like you a lot and I psyched myself out and even just briefly seeing you and saying hi to you really made my night in a way that I figured would be weird if I tried to open my stupid drunk mouth an hour later when I left


It was probably for the best. I got drunk once w coworkers including a cute now former GSA. Long story short I got drunk, started calling her my wife and kept cuddling up against her leg. Yep.


----------



## KingBear (Mar 10, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> It was probably for the best. I got drunk once w coworkers including a cute now former GSA. Long story short I got drunk, started calling her my wife and kept cuddling up against her leg. Yep.


that.............. doesn't sound bad...............................

i mean, boundaries-wise, i guess, but..................


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 10, 2016)

KingBear said:


> that.............. doesn't sound bad...............................
> 
> i mean, boundaries-wise, i guess, but..................


Well for a socially anxious wreck like me that was the most out there thing I've ever done lmao


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 10, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> Well for a socially anxious wreck like me that was the most out there thing I've ever done lmao




Could be worse, you could have actually married her.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 10, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Could be worse, you could have actually married her.


Ah yes I can it now, coming home and logging on to message my gf "So....bb.....we kind of have a wife now"


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 10, 2016)

TToETL-HR

Why oh why are you trying to get a senior (easily 60+) to agree to FULL 8 HR SHIFTS she's been working with you guys forever and you're trying to encourage her to get more hours and longer shifts???? You're going to kill this lady holy shit


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 10, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> TToETL-HR
> 
> Why oh why are you trying to get a senior (easily 60+) to agree to FULL 8 HR SHIFTS she's been working with you guys forever and you're trying to encourage her to get more hours and longer shifts???? You're going to kill this lady holy shit


Because they get red cards?


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 10, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Because they get red cards?


Actually she doesn't, but I guess with school starting for a lot of us they want everyone else to have more availability


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 11, 2016)

TTOTM: you said you were "too busy" to come help the guest who needed help, so I simply asked to borrow your PDA for a minute to see if we had more of an item in the back. Yes, I DID tell your TL what your said because you were a total dick! Just because I'm not a "Target employee" doesn't mean I can't touch the equipment.


----------



## LadyCynide (Mar 11, 2016)

Jefmanly said:


> TTOFATM: Hey food ave , i dont want to hear about how you had a sickness over the weekend or on a day you had off, right before i eat food that you are handling. Its really gross also if you could have stuff ready beside popcorn when i come over at 11:30 usually that would be even better because i fucking hate wasting break time waiting for you to microwave a pretzel.



One of our Starbucks girls has been loudly, and in front of customers, been blowing her nose and talking about how violently ill she's been for the last week (and still is). She's been sent home twice now, but there's been far too many complaints already filed. It's gross. 

TTOETL: I kinda miss you already, and I am NOT excited for your replacement to come. 

TTOCA: Listen, I know you feel the need to stop and talk to me always, but when I am clearly busy literally building an endcap with cosmetics fixtures and working wiring, it is not the time to tell me that you threw some stuff you found in a cart into mine because you didn't know where to put it. First of all, you know exactly what to do with it, which is to bring it up to GS. Second, STOP TALKING TO ME. I am super busy and had you talked for another second, I would have electrocuted you accidentally on purpose. (On that note, super sorry for getting an attitude with you.)


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 11, 2016)

Saw this today. My ocd is livid. And it's technically correct with how the labels were printed but WHYYYYYYY


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 11, 2016)

#Brainhurt


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 11, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> #Brainhurt



If that's in response to my pic post, I walked around the corner.. Saw that and yelled "what fresh hell is this?!"


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Mar 12, 2016)

Kids at my store like to rearrange those letters to spell dirty words.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 12, 2016)

BullseyeBabe said:


> Kids at my store like to rearrange those letters to spell dirty words.



Same here and those light up letters. That's what I thought happened at first until I noticed all the tags matched


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 12, 2016)

GlitterBerries said:


> Saw this today. My ocd is livid. And it's technically correct with how the labels were printed but WHYYYYYYY
> 
> View attachment 1916



There is a part of me that seriously wonders if the plano person set this in reverse.
It wouldn't be that hard to read the tag numbers backwards and set the whole thing backwards.
And for that matter realize you had done it wrong about half way through, say screw it and just do the whole thing like you meant to do it that way.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 12, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> There is a part of me that seriously wonders if the plano person set this in reverse.
> It wouldn't be that hard to read the tag numbers backwards and set the whole thing backwards.
> And for that matter realize you had done it wrong about half way through, say screw it and just do the whole thing like you meant to do it that way.



That's what I was wondering. I stood there staring at it for like 5 min like "how would you.. Why what the.. "  I was going to fix it until I realized all the shelf labels were "correct"


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 12, 2016)

Corp plano is dyslexic?


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 12, 2016)

To my leadership: First you wouldn't allow me to switch work centers. Now when I decide I'd rather do what I got hired to do, you say no. I'm stuck splitting my time between the two. I've been begging to cross train elsewhere too, but to no avail so far, even though you suggested two centers that never even crossed my mind but I'd like to try out.


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 14, 2016)

TTOTM:  I haven't seen you in a couple weeks. Thought maybe you were on vacation. Today I found out you were fired because you got caught stealing. To say I was stunned would be a huge understatement. Wow! Truer words were never spoken, You can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## calimero (Mar 14, 2016)

To that new etl : you are a pompous ass !


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 14, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> There is a part of me that seriously wonders if the plano person set this in reverse.
> It wouldn't be that hard to read the tag numbers backwards and set the whole thing backwards.
> And for that matter realize you had done it wrong about half way through, say screw it and just do the whole thing like you meant to do it that way.



Our wooden letters are in a reverse aisle but the planogram still called for them to be set from left to right.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 15, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> Our wooden letters are in a reverse aisle but the planogram still called for them to be set from left to right.


But that requires pog to know that info and follow it...i know mine would fail.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 15, 2016)

signingminion said:


> But that requires pog to know that info and follow it...i know mine would fail.



Our plano team may be cliquey, but they're not stupid.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 15, 2016)

To that one team member at guest service that consistently made guests cry, not sad to see you go. Suprised you left on your own and weren't fired for always cussing,treating the rest of us like crap and your servants..  And how you always made degrading jokes because you thought it was funny.. So long!!!


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 15, 2016)

signingminion said:


> But that requires pog to know that info and follow it...i know mine would fail.



What does pog stand for I don't think I ever knew


----------



## jadzia (Mar 15, 2016)

GlitterBerries said:


> What does pog stand for I don't think I ever knew



PlanOGram.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 15, 2016)

jadzia said:


> PlanOGram.



Oh lord haha thanks so many words to learn there.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 15, 2016)

GlitterBerries said:


> Saw this today. My ocd is livid. And it's technically correct with how the labels were printed but WHYYYYYYY
> 
> View attachment 1916


At first, I thought maybe it was designed that way due to the "popularity" of the letters, but doubtful....I think someone was just drunk


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 15, 2016)

TTOTM: for the love of god, learn how to spell. Nothing makes us look worse than a fax sent with a TON of misspelled words!!!


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 15, 2016)

GlitterBerries said:


> Saw this today. My ocd is livid. And it's technically correct with how the labels were printed but WHYYYYYYY
> 
> View attachment 1916


You need to find the TM that set that. We are doing ours today and the notes on the plan said to set in alphabetical order regardless of lead in. Not that they are going to go back and do it, but you know... lol.


----------



## lovecats (Mar 15, 2016)

BullseyeBabe said:


> Kids at my store like to rearrange those letters to spell dirty words.


At my store it wasn't just the kids .


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 15, 2016)

RunForACallBox said:


> You need to find the TM that set that. We are doing ours today and the notes on the plan said to set in alphabetical order regardless of lead in. Not that they are going to go back and do it, but you know... lol.



Yeah everyone that sees it hates it lol


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 15, 2016)

TTOGE: I've said it before, and it likely won't be the last time I say this: _FUCK YOU. _
There was absolutely no reason for you to be bitchy with me, or for you to do a perfect bitch-valley girl accent  while saying "Use the Target App."
Did it ever enter your tiny, fuzzy, airheaded mind that just perhaps the reason I was asking the team for the location on an item was because I didn't have a myDevice or my phone on me?
You are easily the most despised person in the entire building, and I would not be surprised if, come time for the BTS, your ass gets canned in the same manner as the bitched you replaced.
You are the worst excuse for a manager I have ever seen, which is saying a lot given the people I have worked with in the past, and are setting the company up for a huge lawsuit. When a team mber comes to you and says that they've hurt themselves you _cannot(!) _ tell them to "suck it up," or "well you'd better show up tomorrow for your closing shift or else." That is not only immoral, it is also hugely illegal and creates a (very) hostile working environment. So Fuck You.
TTOAPBP: OK, I see how it is. You tell me, in front of my ETL, APS, and Investigator/former ETL-AP that I'm "Next in line for the next APS position that opens up, anywhere in the district." Now I find out you told my ETL just last week after a conference call that you really didn't mean it like that and that I haven't actually been on the bench at all and the only person on the bench in the district is at a different store. So not only am I apparently not next in line, I'm not even on the bench? Okay.
You'll have to find another person to be your District TPS trainer, because I'm not doing shit for you now, and I am actively looking for anthoer employer.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 16, 2016)

TToHRTM

How dare you tell me you're going to become a GSTL after I start transitioning out of being cashier ;____; I'd happily push red cards if it's for you tbh


----------



## RedDelano (Mar 16, 2016)

TTOTM: Yes, I'm going to pull that extra product off of the shelf. Don't confront me yelling about how it's not my job, and then get your husband to stand up for you by calling me a jack*** in front of the team lead. Who BTW, is doing to do absolutely nothing about it.

TTOTL: When I come to you to mention that team members are punching in for their shifts and then going shopping instead of working, don't tell me "Well, there's nothing we can do about that." Yes there is! Write them up! 

TTOSTL: You know what the proper action to dealing with a death threat is? Verify the situation and terminate the person who made the threat. You don't slap them on the wrist and let them stay. Then after the threatened employee goes to HR, you don't put both employees on written final warning.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 16, 2016)

RedDelano said:


> TTOTM: Yes, I'm going to pull that extra product off of the shelf. Don't confront me yelling about how it's not my job, and then get your husband to stand up for you by calling me a jack*** in front of the team lead. Who BTW, is doing to do absolutely nothing about it.
> 
> TTOTL: When I come to you to mention that team members are punching in for their shifts and then going shopping instead of working, don't tell me "Well, there's nothing we can do about that." Yes there is! Write them up!
> 
> TTOSTL: You know what the proper action to dealing with a death threat is? Verify the situation and terminate the person who made the threat. You don't slap them on the wrist and let them stay. Then after the threatened employee goes to HR, you don't put both employees on written final warning.


Sorry to hear your store is a shitshow. Tbh i would call the hotline.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 16, 2016)

RedDelano said:


> TTOTM: Yes, I'm going to pull that extra product off of the shelf. Don't confront me yelling about how it's not my job, and then get your husband to stand up for you by calling me a jack*** in front of the team lead. Who BTW, is doing to do absolutely nothing about it.
> 
> TTOTL: When I come to you to mention that team members are punching in for their shifts and then going shopping instead of working, don't tell me "Well, there's nothing we can do about that." Yes there is! Write them up!
> 
> TTOSTL: You know what the proper action to dealing with a death threat is? Verify the situation and terminate the person who made the threat. You don't slap them on the wrist and let them stay. Then after the threatened employee goes to HR, you don't put both employees on written final warning.



They put that in writing? Hotline......


----------



## RedDelano (Mar 16, 2016)

I would have called the hotline, but something inside of me felt that would make things go one more step and get me terminated. The leads and HR that were involved in this no longer work for the store, and the current STL conformed that the incident is no longer on my record.


----------



## Loki (Mar 16, 2016)

TTOTM who said and I quote "I envy the heifer who married Loki. That boy fine as hell." thank you


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 16, 2016)

'Heifer'?!
I hope that's a new form of compliment.


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 17, 2016)

TTOTM: Leave me alone. I don't bother you, I don't talk to you, I don't look at you. You talk to me like I'm a piece of crap, got me in trouble with HR and are now gossiping about me when I am right next to you. You're tight with management and want to become a TL. I'm not your competition. I'm content where I am. Just go your way and I'll go mine.


----------



## Loki (Mar 17, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> 'Heifer'?!
> I hope that's a new form of compliment.


It's something about the girls around here. They call everyone heifers and I have no idea why. Like once I dropped something out of a box and broke it and the female TM next to me said "You broke it you heifer!" I don't get it.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 17, 2016)

Loki said:


> It's something about the girls around here. They call everyone heifers and I have no idea why. Like once I dropped something out of a box and broke it and the female TM next to me said "You broke it you heifer!" I don't get it.


Are you in a really rural area?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 17, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Are you in a really rural area?


I hear the cows mooing..


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 17, 2016)

To the AP bigwig who visited today: Thanks for that very informative demonstration on how to get a vendor to sign in! I really liked the part where you told the one vendor who came in during this that you were the new receiver today while I was standing right behind you! Instead of letting me handle it! That didn't feel insulting at all.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 17, 2016)

Was all set up for a closing pfresh shift

Then this other hardlines twat called out and now I fucking have to do dry
I fucking hate zoning dry

Bitch needs to be fired


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 17, 2016)

TTOCashier: oh my gawd you were so fricking slow I wanted to shoot myself. You were chatting on and on about what you were doing after work and moving at the pace of a dead sloth. I just wanted to pay for my stuff and go home.  Did you know you can use both hands when cashiering? Seriously man, shut up and work faster please.


----------



## Loki (Mar 17, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Are you in a really rural area?


Ha no, but I am in the south. I hear them call each other bitches a lot too as some sort of term of endearment. It's really weird. I don't understand girls anymore.


----------



## PureZero (Mar 17, 2016)

TTOETL and TTOFTL - F U!  

TTOSrTL - You're a two faced, throw under the bus, 'I want everyone to like me' kind of person and you know what, it really sucks to have to work with you. Yes, really...

Once upon a time there was this thing called a 'Specialist' position. One would have to interview for it. It was a spot between a TM and a TL. We fully ran a part of a department where we had to make decisions and set priorities just like an ETL and a TL does now. We were totally responsible for those decisions and actions whether it was on us or the TM's below us. We had to follow best practice.

So, now that you know this, know that I DO know best practice and I DO know what my job entails. Please STOP berating me and threatening me with a write-up for something that is NOT MY RESPONSIBILITY! Yes I did look up my 'core role" after it was revised a month or so ago. It is now very generic however no new additions from other departments has been added to MY processes for MY work duties. 

Get your facts together before you make me look like a fool. In the end it just might turn back around ON YOU!


----------



## signingminion (Mar 17, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I hear the cows mooing..


Cue the banjos...

Ttotl:backstock skills?  I didn't even know you knew how...i hope you choke.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 17, 2016)

Loki said:


> I don't understand girls anymore.


Ditto.


----------



## tgtguy (Mar 18, 2016)

ttogsa- You my dear are a snobbish, immature.... You sit in the break room and talk crap about your cashiers. Not only about their work performance but about their  appearance etc. You should be more careful with what you say....remember Karma doesn't wear a watch but shes always on time .

ttosrtl- Being a good leader doesn't mean you have to yell and scream. In matter of fact its the opposite. If you have to yell and scream and talk to people like they are dogs that is a reflection on your leadership skills. Only a matter of time before it catches up with you.
ttotm- Thank  you so much for coming in on Sunday to help me out . You are awesome!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 18, 2016)

tgtguy said:


> Being a good leader doesn't mean you have to yell and scream.


The most respected ETL I knew never. raised. her. voice. EVER but was quite effective in getting her point across.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Mar 18, 2016)

TTETLAP: thank you for realizing I (and my family) had been in financial distress recently and vowing to do something about it.  I'm very grateful that you had me first on the list of people to ask to pick up hours, and it meant a lot to me when you told me that I'm one of the store's best.  After a frustrating few weeks, both gestures made a world of difference.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 18, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Was all set up for a closing pfresh shift
> 
> Then this other hardlines twat called out and now I fucking have to do dry
> I fucking hate zoning dry
> ...



You'd hate working at my store. Our market closers have to do all of dry and P-Fresh.


----------



## RedMallet (Mar 18, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> Sorry to hear your store is a shitshow. Tbh i would call the hotline.


This sounds like less of a 'call the hotline' situation and more of a 'contact a lawyer' situation.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 19, 2016)

Loki said:


> It's something about the girls around here. They call everyone heifers and I have no idea why. Like once I dropped something out of a box and broke it and the female TM next to me said "You broke it you heifer!" I don't get it.



People say that here too I never understood it lol but it seems like a term of endearment which I will never understand


----------



## Yetive (Mar 19, 2016)

TTOTM.  Just tell me you aren't coming to work.  I don't need the acting.  I don't  need the play by play:
Throwing up all night = 1 absence.
24 hour flu = 1 absence.
Playing hooking = 1 absence.
Diarrhea-seriously = 1 absence.
You aren't that good an actor.  Just tell me you aren't coming to work.


----------



## LUR99 (Mar 19, 2016)

tgtguy said:


> ttogsa- You my dear are a snobbish, immature.... You sit in the break room and talk crap about your cashiers. Not only about their work performance but about their  appearance etc. You should be more careful with what you say....remember Karma doesn't wear a watch but shes always on time .
> 
> ttosrtl- Being a good leader doesn't mean you have to yell and scream. In matter of fact its the opposite. If you have to yell and scream and talk to people like they are dogs that is a reflection on your leadership skills. Only a matter of time before it catches up with you.
> ttotm- Thank  you so much for coming in on Sunday to help me out . You are awesome!



Our GSA's are the same way. Talk crap about cashiers/GS, performance and appearance. I am a cashier/GSTM. I wonder what they say behind my back. The GSA's aren't perfect either, make mistakes. We are all human, people make mistakes sometimes. Just don't pretend to be perfect and then ask me the non-GSA who hasn't even been there 6 months how to do their job, handle weird returns and fix Kodak issues because they don't know. 
That's only the younger GSA's. The one in her 40's with kids doesn't do this crap. All the cashiers cheer when we realize we get to work with her lol.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 19, 2016)

TTOTL: You started your shift at 2:30. At 2:35 I find you in TSC at a computer with a danish and coffee. *sigh* I was supposed to clock out @2:30 but it had been a hell of a day and I needed to walk pfresh with you to go over things. Finding you just clocked in but eating and drinking irritated the crap out of me.


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 19, 2016)

TTOSrTL: Thank you for making ME look bad in front of our STL for a mistake you made. Please step it up when you are LOD.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 19, 2016)

TTOGSA we hear you constantly calling for back up but when you don't shut the hell up you don't hear any of us responding.. Not to mention when we get there and there's no guests waiting.. What's the repeated "WE NEED BACK UP NOW" walkie shouts for? 

Oh and when we are up there and don't grab a guest because guests are already headed over because they see our lights go on there is no need to call us idiots.   You're lucky we all don't get one free slap a day because everyone was ready to kick your ass.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 19, 2016)

@Glitter: I'll hold her while you slap the sh*t out of her.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Mar 20, 2016)

KingBear said:


> TToETL-SF/GE and new GSTL (yes, both of you): oh my God, get _fucked_. How about one of you actually status with me and give some actual fucking leadership instead of talking to me in ways where I can hear the daggers get sharpened in the background? I show up today and learn that my opening GSTL has left early, so I have no bearings of the front, only learning that I lose all but one of my cashiers at 7:15 tonight. Well, technically, all but two, but one was working our new SCO lanes and couldn't just easily hop on a regular lane. Oh, and that SCO also needed to run to service desk to assist when necessary because our SD called out and you guys didn't fucking replace them. Then, ETL, you ask me about the status of a tub of merchandise that I wasn't even aware of? Yes, really, I wasn't aware of it, no matter how much you tell me that I told you that I had the SCO cashier working on it. Well, surprise! It's 7:30 and it's not going to get done because, again, literally no one can break away, no matter how early I get to close the lanes, because I'm working with half of my normal crew as it is.
> 
> And don't tell me that "every other GSA and GSTL has these problems and works through them." I don't care if it's true. I suspect it isn't, though. I think it's a load of fucking horseshit you're throwing at me as another reason I'll be cut off in a couple of months. And, new GSTL, if you hound me one more time about checking the restrooms because our store is winning on payroll but still too cheap to schedule a cart attendant, so help me motherfucking God. And a double fuck you because I do get it done! I check the bathroom log today and our morning GSTL didn't do it at all, but my name's definitely there, and I'll fucking put money down and bet that I'll be told it's not good enough, or not often enough, or not thorough enough even though I'm trying to squeeze it in by myself with a barebones team who are already covering three bases at once at all times.
> 
> ...



Are those two extra quarters worth it yet?


----------



## Flabbergasted (Mar 20, 2016)

TTOETL I used to work with: I didn't appreciate how you treated me when I came in to shop yesterday. I went to guest service to be rung up because, as usual, the lines are backed up at the registers thanks to Target's barren payroll. You snarkily told me I couldn't check out there because "team members can't check out at guest service." Um, news flash, I haven't worked here in about 8 months now. The stupid rules against TMs doing things don't apply to me because I.fucking.quit.back.in.AUGUST. I know you've always been a nasty person even when I worked with you and you're still bitter, 8 months later, that you no longer have any control over me. So you talk to me like I'm shit, even bringing up a mistake I made OVER A YEAR AGO, in addition to still treating me like a TM, as I was checking out. The girl at GS asked me to do the survey and you bet I'm going to. Probably won't be shopping at this shitty ass store that everyone quits because it fucking sucks and is run by terrible people like yourself. Only reason I even come in anymore is to say hi to the coworkers I liked.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 20, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> @Glitter: I'll hold her while you slap the sh*t out of her.



Thank you!!!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 20, 2016)

No I'm not responding to hba calls stop giving me the fucking key


----------



## PassinTime (Mar 20, 2016)

Flabbergasted said:


> TTOETL I used to work with: I didn't appreciate how you treated me when I came in to shop yesterday. I went to guest service to be rung up because, as usual, the lines are backed up at the registers thanks to Target's barren payroll. You snarkily told me I couldn't check out there because "team members can't check out at guest service." Um, news flash, I haven't worked here in about 8 months now. The stupid rules against TMs doing things don't apply to me because I.fucking.quit.back.in.AUGUST. I know you've always been a nasty person even when I worked with you and you're still bitter, 8 months later, that you no longer have any control over me. So you talk to me like I'm shit, even bringing up a mistake I made OVER A YEAR AGO, in addition to still treating me like a TM, as I was checking out. The girl at GS asked me to do the survey and you bet I'm going to. Probably won't be shopping at this shitty ass store that everyone quits because it fucking sucks and is run by terrible people like yourself. Only reason I even come in anymore is to say hi to the coworkers I liked.



But think about it, as a GSA equivalent at Lowe's you probably make as much as that Beatcha makes as a TL at Spot!  And you have humane work conditions!  Guess karma sucks for her!


----------



## Flabbergasted (Mar 20, 2016)

PassinTime said:


> But think about it, as a GSA equivalent at Lowe's you probably make as much as that Beatcha makes as a TL at Spot!  And you have humane work conditions!  Guess karma sucks for her!



You're partially right, but she's an ETL so she still makes more than me. Which makes it even worse; an ETL acting this way no less. I feel for the TMs and TLs working under her because she has always been a nasty old crone.

I definitely make as much as the GSTLs I worked for, though!


----------



## LadyCynide (Mar 21, 2016)

TTOLeadershipTeam: Found out tonight that you have been offering my position to another TM. Luckily, my fellow TMs like me more than you, because not only did they tell me, but a few others have since threatened to walk out if I get fired. You want to replace me with someone else in cosmetics? Fine. Hopefully your new TM is willing to do reshop, zone, clean, scan, shoot outs, print labels, work truck push that Flow was unable to finish, and also respond to back-up and push CAFS because there are never enough HL TMs at any given time. Oh, and good luck trying to train a SL girl to do all of that when she's never worked HL a day in her life. It should be fun to watch. 

TTOTM: THANK YOU for telling me. Like, yeah, I'm super pissed, but now I have the upper-hand. They can't be sneaky and dirty when everyone knows their plans. And everyone WILL know. 

TTOtherTM: Your post to me on FB about this all was honestly super touching. I love you to bits, and even if I do get fired (still not sure for what), then at least I will have gotten some amazing friends out of it, as well as the experience of working with some of the best people ever. 

ToTarget: Fuck youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 21, 2016)

LadyCynide said:


> TTOLeadershipTeam: Found out tonight that you have been offering my position to another TM. Luckily, my fellow TMs like me more than you, because not only did they tell me, but a few others have since threatened to walk out if I get fired. You want to replace me with someone else in cosmetics? Fine. Hopefully your new TM is willing to do reshop, zone, clean, scan, shoot outs, print labels, work truck push that Flow was unable to finish, and also respond to back-up and push CAFS because there are never enough HL TMs at any given time. Oh, and good luck trying to train a SL girl to do all of that when she's never worked HL a day in her life. It should be fun to watch.
> 
> TTOTM: THANK YOU for telling me. Like, yeah, I'm super pissed, but now I have the upper-hand. They can't be sneaky and dirty when everyone knows their plans. And everyone WILL know.
> 
> ...



Wow that's messed up!!!


----------



## LadyCynide (Mar 21, 2016)

GlitterBerries said:


> Wow that's messed up!!!



Yeah, it's definitely not pleasant. I've cycled through all the emotions by now, and I've finally settled on amusement. Like, they really thought they were going to do this without me finding out. They really don't understand the dynamic of our store, or how we all have each others' backs in even small ways.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 21, 2016)

LadyCynide said:


> TTOLeadershipTeam: Found out tonight that you have been offering my position to another TM. Luckily, my fellow TMs like me more than you, because not only did they tell me, but a few others have since threatened to walk out if I get fired. You want to replace me with someone else in cosmetics? Fine. Hopefully your new TM is willing to do reshop, zone, clean, scan, shoot outs, print labels, work truck push that Flow was unable to finish, and also respond to back-up and push CAFS because there are never enough HL TMs at any given time. Oh, and good luck trying to train a SL girl to do all of that when she's never worked HL a day in her life. It should be fun to watch.
> 
> TTOTM: THANK YOU for telling me. Like, yeah, I'm super pissed, but now I have the upper-hand. They can't be sneaky and dirty when everyone knows their plans. And everyone WILL know.
> 
> ...



WTF!
I'm glad to hear the rest of the store has your back, sorry to hear that that the 'leadership' are so bloody awful.
I hope with every fiber in my being that this turns out alright for you but damn do I hate it when I hear about stuff like this.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Mar 21, 2016)

LadyCynide said:


> Yeah, it's definitely not pleasant. I've cycled through all the emotions by now, and I've finally settled on amusement. Like, they really thought they were going to do this without me finding out. They really don't understand the dynamic of our store, or how we all have each others' backs in even small ways.



Yeah it's like that at my store too... Everyone gossips but they also have each others backs.  Good luck!!!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 21, 2016)

LadyCynide said:


> Yeah, it's definitely not pleasant. I've cycled through all the emotions by now, and I've finally settled on amusement. Like, they really thought they were going to do this without me finding out. They really don't understand the dynamic of our store, or how we all have each others' backs in even small ways.


Knowledge is power; take no prisoners.
No surrender, no retreat.


----------



## LadyCynide (Mar 21, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Knowledge is power; take no prisoners.
> No surrender, no retreat.



They can expect warfare. I don't play games. I'm either sweet or evil, no in-betweens. They chose which they wanted, clearly.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 21, 2016)

Introduce them to the savagery that you hide just beneath the surface. 
Make them rue the day they ply you with treason & treachery.
Let your fury run amok & the floor run red.
(& I have plenty of degreaser on hand)


----------



## signingminion (Mar 21, 2016)

LadyCynide said:


> They can expect warfare. I don't play games. I'm either sweet or evil, no in-betweens. They chose which they wanted, clearly.


I think we are twins,  lol.  This is where I am at as well.  Just waiting to put in my two weeks before i can open my mouth. 

Debating having a chat with stl/etl-hr in the meanwhile to explain that since they've made it clear they have no intention of promoting or developing me I don't care what they want. Stl owes me a  captain America dog  (no longer available to order) but I'll settle for the star wars dog and a trainer polo. Then we can part ways even.


----------



## LadyCynide (Mar 21, 2016)

signingminion said:


> I think we are twins,  lol.  This is where I am at as well.  Just waiting to put in my two weeks before i can open my mouth.
> 
> Debating having a chat with stl/etl-hr in the meanwhile to explain that since they've made it clear they have no intention of promoting or developing me I don't care what they want. Stl owes me a  captain America dog  (no longer available to order) but I'll settle for the star wars dog and a trainer polo. Then we can part ways even.



Twinsies! Lol I have a few applications out, and there's another one I'm waiting to submit until the right moment. I'm not going to make any demands before I leave, but only because I have a chaos plan in place involving all of the call buttons and multiple curbside orders....


----------



## sher (Mar 21, 2016)

Lot of shady, unprofessional  "leadership." To think it wouldn't get around is absolute insanity and stupidity.

To that one vml, I was cool with you until I had to work with you. Do you even zone, bruh? Every black bottom isn't the same. Why are they mixed like that? And the lying and the slow work and the dysfunction you bring to the FR.. Ydbggjbfds. I'm annoyed. I hear you're taking credit for other people's work too. That's cute.

To everyone (leadership, CA) who doesn't work softlines, stop telling us Melinda (fake name) is the best at reshop. Have you ever seen her do that in any area other than rtw?? No. You haven't, because she can't. She's amazing (better than our TL and SrTL tbh... And prob better than some hl TMs when she's over there) and none of us deny it, but none of you have noticed valuable team members which will continually make valuable people feel like shit. That contributes to low morale, ime.

To me, that girls zone was art. Can't remember the last time I saw girls swim and c9 look perfect at the same time. 

To the leadership team, good luck with the surveys that are coming soon. I'm sure you all have nothing to worry about.


----------



## brizzy93 (Mar 21, 2016)

I was with 3 other women for signing sunday and the woman who prepped the signs is from price change and was filling in for someone on vacation. She prepped them on friday. The same day we had a visit from the group VP so she was running around between pricing and sign prep and accidentally put some of next sundays signs in with this sundays. We realized this, told the LOD and fixed it.

TTOGSA- I had to hear from one of your cashiers that you told them that because signing fucked up, that they can change the price of whatever they have to without getting help and that we only told an ETL because she caught us. WRONG. But it's okay. Keep shit talking.


----------



## LUR99 (Mar 22, 2016)

brizzy93 said:


> I was with 3 other women for signing sunday and the woman who prepped the signs is from price change and was filling in for someone on vacation. She prepped them on friday. The same day we had a visit from the group VP so she was running around between pricing and sign prep and accidentally put some of next sundays signs in with this sundays. We realized this, told the LOD and fixed it.
> 
> TTOGSA- I had to hear from one of your cashiers that you told them that because signing fucked up, that they can change the price of whatever they have to without getting help and that we only told an ETL because she caught us. WRONG. But it's okay. Keep shit talking.



Most of our GSA's at hour store seem so hateful towards other team members. They talk crap about sales floor and flow all the time. One of the GSA's saw me talking to some flow team members and asked me why I was talking to them, like flow team is beneath us ( I am cashier/ GSTM/signing TM). Working the early Sunday shifts as signing TM, I have gotten to know some of the flow team members and enjoy talking to them.


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 22, 2016)

To that one ETL: Am I loading a sweep today? Noooooooope. What kind of a question is that, I just loaded one yesterday and our scheduled sweep day (not day*s*) isn't until the end of the week. I have things to do that aren't wrangling pallets and bags so ask me again in two days.

To that one TL: Thanks for letting me know there was a Redwire about fireworks. That I already read. And said fireworks arrived last week; they're sitting on a pallet by my desk! And thanks for letting me know about that recall Redwire for a product we didn't have and was from two weeks ago. You get a gold star for trying though.

To whoever backstocks books with the front cover facing out: You are a monster.


----------



## tgtguy (Mar 22, 2016)

ttoetl- You were in our store training ...then when out of the store for training now you are back. Yes, we all knew you were going to get the etl position however, it wasn't made official until last week. You never once had a huddle with your team ( log) to introduce yourself or to say hey im the new log etl. What you did do...was start right off the bat talking about how we are doing things wrong etc. A piece of advice...get to know your team. Step back watch the process before you start proclaiming we are doing it wrong. Maybe, if you took a few minutes to talk to people...get their feed back etc you might could learn something .


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 22, 2016)

To that one market closer:
Me: thanks for pushing those eggs last night could you do it tonight too? Could you fifo them this time though?
Her: sure I could do that. 
Me: you don't normally fifo everything? 
Her: sometimes I forget

Arrrrgggghggg!!!


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 22, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> To that one market closer:
> Me: thanks for pushing those eggs last night could you do it tonight too? Could you fifo them this time though?
> Her: sure I could do that.
> Me: you don't normally fifo everything?
> ...



I went to Panera Bread today for bagels and cream cheese. Get home and the cream cheese was dated 3-15. I threw it out and called the store and explained what FIFO means. I was pissed


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 22, 2016)

TTOETL: Thank you for what you did today. It meant a lot. You can be a real pain sometimes but at the end of the day you're a good guy.
TTOGSTL: I don't make a habit of watching guests' every move. If something looks shady, I will report it to AP/the LOD, however, that's only IF i notice something shady. 
TTOGSA: Can you act the way you did today on every shift? That'd be great.
TTOSrTL: There are no words.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 22, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Wait.....they lock you IN the cash office?!



Not actually locked "in". The doors are locked on the outside but I can open them from the inside to get out. I have to open them to give the GSTL/GSA the cash cart in the morning to bank the lanes and change drawer. It's just instant termination to walk out of the cash office without the LOD verifying the safe count and locking it up.


----------



## MrGeppetto (Mar 23, 2016)

TTOTM 1: why did they put you on the line? you literally sent all of your section slip by an I had to make a mountain of packs on your side.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Mar 23, 2016)

I know that I am smart but this is unbelievable. A guest came in asking for an online order to be picked up.  The GSTL couldn't find the order so he contacted the backroom asking what happened with the product.  I said I didn't fulfill that order.  So the stl took charge and started to look for the item in the rooms.  Then a thought occurred to me.  What if the guest mistakenly went to the wrong store. So,  I looked at her email and that exactly was  what happened . The gstl  was moded.


----------



## Redzee (Mar 23, 2016)

It's said that corporate lurks here periodically. I hope so because I would like to share this story with whatever corporate entities it applies to. A cashier at a store I shop at knows I work for Target. She was shopping at a store (not my store) and she said she had such a bad experience- couldn't find product in a cluttered disorganized area then couldn't find anyone to assist her- that she won't return. "Doesn't your company care about sales? Why weren't there any people on the floor to help me? Why was that department so messy, I couldn't find the sizes I needed. _Why should I shop at Target?"_
I wonder how often this happens in these days of slashed hours. Just an experience I had.


----------



## Redzee (Mar 23, 2016)

Oops posted in wrong place^^. Can't seem to delete or move. Mods do whatever. Stupid phone.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 23, 2016)

Ttotm. Next time you smoke pot on your lunch break can you at least try to cover up the smell.


----------



## Redzee (Mar 23, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> Ttotm. Next time you smoke pot on your lunch break can you at least try to cover up the smell.


Or bring enough for everyone.


----------



## griezmanns (Mar 23, 2016)

TTOETL: You're really new and already everyone dislikes you. Congrats!


----------



## signingminion (Mar 23, 2016)

Ttotl: turnover is a metric this year.  You are already four or more down in the last week since you took over.  Enjoy not getting a raise this year.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2016)

CTL stop fucking calling out every GODDAMN Thursday. If you get this sick consistently you need to go on a fucking LOA I'm sick of this


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 24, 2016)

Redzee said:


> It's said that corporate lurks here periodically. I hope so because I would like to share this story with whatever corporate entities it applies to. A cashier at a store I shop at knows I work for Target. She was shopping at a store (not my store) and she said she had such a bad experience- couldn't find product in a cluttered disorganized area then couldn't find anyone to assist her- that she won't return. "Doesn't your company care about sales? Why weren't there any people on the floor to help me? Why was that department so messy, I couldn't find the sizes I needed. _Why should I shop at Target?"_
> I wonder how often this happens in these days of slashed hours. Just an experience I had.


That tm needs to shop their own store, first.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 24, 2016)

Redzee said:


> A cashier at* a store I shop at *knows I work for Target.


Not necessarily a TM; more likely works at a different chain than Target but knows that Redzee works for Target.


----------



## Redzee (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes.  Different retail altogether. Her complaint was not finding what she needed and not finding anyone to help. Not a Spot tm. But very relevant for guest perception.


----------



## Jefmanly (Mar 24, 2016)

TTOTM: holly shit you are a massive wast of space, you never take a radio and you never help guest that ask you a simple fucking question, i know you may be 
"slow" or what ever but that is no fucking excuses, learn something at the store you been working at for how ever long you been working here. I rather they just take you off of truck days so i can work at a decent pace and not have to wait for slow working pace.


----------



## KingBear (Mar 25, 2016)

TToTM: I'm generally a real fuckin dweeby pushover about my GSA shifts so when I get on you THREE TIMES about not just standing in front of the empty SCOs and working on the bullseye's playground reshop, you better believe I'm gonna remember when you're feeding me horseshit about getting it done. "Yeah I'll start after break" "Aaahhh I'll start at 6:30" "Hey Bear there's a lot here" I KNOW THERE'S A LOT HERE AND DO YOU REMEMBER WHEN I BROUGHT IT UP TO YOU TWO HOURS AGO WHILE YOU WERE DOING NOTHING???? I think you're the first person I've called out in my emails as being, like, negligent. I'm really not happy about it but damn, dude, what the hell?

TToETL: So like. Yesterday, you come to me with a Star Wars toy shipper and say that it NEEDS to go out, because of the priority pull clip on it, so I go "okay, we'll put this on our overloaded front lanes with all the other shippers you want up here to make a quick buck despite the impedance of traffic flow." And then I roll it out, I take the cover off, and then I scan it to check labels and see, oh, look, this toy shipper should go out when the new Star Wars DVD comes out in two weeks, that makes a lot of sense and there'll probably be sales and it'll probably be a legitimately hot item. So I go back to you and I say, "Hey, I saw the planogram for this guy and it wants it put out with the DVD shipper in two weeks" and you go "okay, just box it back up and we'll leave it on the line. good catch" and I, not understanding anything about the backroom procedure, do just that, satisfied that I avoided another pointless shipper at my front end.

And then I come in today and the shipper has been deployed, with labels, in front of the checklanes.

So to whichever of our new ETLs or STL -- and really, you're all so new, almost all from the same graduating class like a fucked up retail version of Starship Troopers replacing our old ETLs and STL who all jumped ship around the same time -- decided to make the Big Executive Decision to put out this stupid shipper on our crowded front lanes despite the communication: Great fucking job.


----------



## WinterRose (Mar 26, 2016)

TTOETL: Yes, I needed help in purging the backroom for Easter items. But I hesitated asking the second time after you shot me down the first time, even if you told me later to ask you again for help. Na-ah. Not angry with you, just not gonna ask for help anymore from you.


----------



## MrGeppetto (Mar 26, 2016)

TTOTL whatever your position is: don't ask me to bowl a different department to exicte me by not working domestics for once. I'm officially stuck in domestics and only 1 other TM doing breakout. bowling out 5 pallets alone. :<

TTOTM: STACK PALLETS CORRECTLY


----------



## Flow Chick (Mar 26, 2016)

TTONewETL I get it, this is your first job out of college so you have a lot to prove to yourself. Just... could you try not to drag down the store with all of your "great" ideas? Our system might be broken, but this was your third shift. I doubt you can see the ways to fix it just from that small amount of time here.

Also please, please, please would you try communicating with all of us about what areas we work best in instead of randomly assigning us ones? That TM had never worked there before, so I had to take the time to train them while keeping up with the insane amount of work to be done in my own area.

PS you are dang fine looking though.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 26, 2016)

TTOTM: you called out again today. 3rd Saturday in 6 weeks, about the 10th call out since you started in October. How you have a job is a mystery to me. Every time you call out the burden of running the food truck falls on me. Fuck you. 

To this tm's leads: fuck you for not taking care of this problem.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 26, 2016)

TToSBTM

what kind of watered down bs is this


----------



## Goyis (Mar 26, 2016)

So you can not finish a z-rack in a 8 hours shift ? #@$!^$@#


----------



## Goyis (Mar 26, 2016)

To that team member .... that put clothes in the SOFTLINES Pogs .... Do Not do It AGAIN ... They Are There For A reason....


----------



## Firefox (Mar 26, 2016)

OneGoodEar said:


> I know that I am smart but this is unbelievable. A guest came in asking for an online order to be picked up.  The GSTL couldn't find the order so he contacted the backroom asking what happened with the product.  I said I didn't fulfill that order.  So the stl took charge and started to look for the item in the rooms.  Then a thought occurred to me.  What if the guest mistakenly went to the wrong store. So,  I looked at her email and that exactly was  what happened . The gstl  was moded.



That happened constantly at my store because of where our store is located. Since we're pretty much right at the city limits, we're constantly confused for the store 4 miles up the road.


----------



## buxboy (Mar 27, 2016)

TTOSTL: I appreciate you riding my ass over something that I found out wasn't even my responsibility. Telling me I should've planned ahead and making me feel like I'm a failure is a great tactic.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 27, 2016)

TTOTM: get over yourself. Your shit stinks just like everyone else's.


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 27, 2016)

TTOTM: There is a reason I told leadership that I cannot work on the same shift as you. Unfortunately, we wound up together and I remembered exactly why.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 27, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> TToSBTM
> 
> what kind of watered down bs is this
> 
> View attachment 1985


Send it back.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 27, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> TToSBTM
> 
> what kind of watered down bs is this
> 
> View attachment 1985


Looks like a strawberry acai refresher.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 27, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Looks like a strawberry acai refresher.


Kind of yeah. It's a strawberry acai and cool lime mix. In which the water is supposed to be replaced with the cool lime...and usually is. This time she just put half strawberry/half lime and a lot of water. Like it actually tasted mostly like water.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Mar 27, 2016)

OMG!!!! How are you getting away with everything you do? You have really got everyone conned and it's making me so mad! You do very little work and what you do is so half assed it has to be redone. Yet, the leaders and your peers think you are so wonderful! You lie to the leaders so often that you are making fools out of them. I just don't get it!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 27, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> Kind of yeah. It's a strawberry acai and cool lime mix. In which the water is supposed to be replaced with the cool lime...and usually is.


Yeh, at my old store you'd be charged extra for that.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 27, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Yeh, at my old store you'd be charged extra for that.


Ya I expected to the first time I ordered it but I never was. Also slightly confused cos that barista has made the drink before perfectly fine. Guessing something prooobably happened there but would have been just a bit nice if they would have let me know so I could pay extra in case something did OTL I'm the kind of person who hates returning food/drink even if I don't like it u.u


----------



## Bosch (Mar 28, 2016)

Goyis said:


> So you can not finish a z-rack in a 8 hours shift ? #@$!^$@#



On Saturday I would not blame them. My store was that slammed.. TTOETL: How about getting us some people so we I don't cashier two hours of a six hour shift..  I am tired of explaining the reason my work on weekends never gets done. Cashier for two hours and do an hour and half smart huddle.

Stop bitching that the floor is looking empty.. I can't fill what I can't scan.


----------



## griezmanns (Mar 28, 2016)

TTOTM: YOU. ARE. NOT. THAT. IMPORTANT. Stop saying this bullshit on GroupMe that you're gonna call out if no one covers you. Talk to HR about being scheduled outside of your availability and stop threatening us to take your shifts.


----------



## MrGeppetto (Mar 28, 2016)

TTOETL: you are making the LOG-ETL angry because you're stepping on his toes to be on top of his duties, we all are upset and even the Flow TL face told it all.
Your "changes" are great sure, but don't step on toes just to get a higher voice. none of our team likes that.


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 29, 2016)

TTOGSTL: I was on the phone with a guest and you came barrelling over to the fitting room asking me where an item was that a guest had just returned. I told you (correctly as I found out later) that I had not seen the item and it was possibly still with the re-shop at guest services. Please calm down. Oh and if you have an issue with a tm not following the rules, the problem is between you and that tm, so keep it that way. Thank you.

To my leadership: I am doing the best I can. So are my coworkers, for the most part. Try and understand that we are running an A-volume store with limited staff.


----------



## Jefmanly (Mar 30, 2016)

TTOGSA: Can you please not talk about your sick kid and her bad dipper rash when im trying to get a snack for my last break it was pretty disgusting and not need for a work place talking.


----------



## Blackbutler42 (Mar 30, 2016)

TTOTM: Stock the freaking coolers! I shouldn't have to come back and find the coolers half empty when I close!


----------



## KingBear (Mar 30, 2016)

TToGSA: what the FUCK did you do to get termed and arrested after working here for three years?! All of the LODs are sharing the information and then firmly going "That GSA does not work with the company anymore" like it has to be kept locked tight but everyone KNOWS it happened and wants to know WHAT happened because gossip spreads fast and you can't just put someone in cuffs and think no one will talk about it!! WHAT THE HELL DID YOU DO LAST NIGHT OR ON PREVIOUS DAYS????? *WHAT THE HOLY HIZZITY-HELL
*
ETA: oh yeah but you were pretty shitty about consistently coming in and not just showing up late with starbucks or calling out because you didn't like the shift, so really, haha, BYE, THANKS FOR THE NEW EARPIECE THAT I REALLY NEEDED. I'LL PROBABLY TAKE YOUR MAILBOX, TOO, SO THANKS FOR THAT. I GROW STRONGER BY SCAVENGING FROM THE METAPHORICAL CORPSES OF MY RIVALS sorry for the caps lock but man i'm pumped and curious and feeling all sorts of things


----------



## Bosch (Mar 31, 2016)

TTOTM: We have had the My Devices over a year at this point. Don't tell me the scanner doesn't work but the iPod is charged. So it must be broken. Is the scanner charged? "The iPod is charged, I don't why it won't scan?" Is the scanner charged? "Yes the iPod is charged, it's broken."

There are two batteries! What is the scanner battery at?

"The iPod is charged. I told you it's broken."


I take it away from her and she wasn't even logged on as herself, and I showed her the "scanner battery" "unknown status" that the scanner need to charge and put it back. She still argued with me that it was broken.

I left work early, I was done.. She has worked here longer than I have..


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 31, 2016)

I left early today too!

To whoever took that nice pile of food-grade boxes I had by the donation tub: Fuck. You.

And whoever keeps using a repack for food donations: Fuck you too.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 31, 2016)

To my store: if I see an abandoned myDevice lying about on the floor I'm taking it and holding onto it until you realize it's gone. If I'm not in a great mood, I'm signing you out and putting it on the charger for someone more responsible. I know we only have like 4 holsters, but at least put it in your damn pocket! >:/


----------



## Bosch (Mar 31, 2016)

RunForACallBox said:


> To my store: if I see an abandoned myDevice lying about on the floor I'm taking it and holding onto it until you realize it's gone. If I'm not in a great mood, I'm signing you out and putting it on the charger for someone more responsible. I know we only have like 4 holsters, but at least put it in your damn pocket! >:/



I bought my own holster, they don't fit in my pockets, except for one pair of pants.. And if one more person tries to take my holster I will slap a bitch!


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 1, 2016)

Bosch said:


> I bought my own holster, they don't fit in my pockets, except for one pair of pants.. And if one more person tries to take my holster I will slap a bitch!


I hid a LPDA holster back in the summer before we got them and put it in my box when I go home everyday. Don't touch my holster...


----------



## KingBear (Apr 1, 2016)

KingBear said:


> TToGSA: what the FUCK did you do to get termed and arrested after working here for three years?! All of the LODs are sharing the information and then firmly going "That GSA does not work with the company anymore" like it has to be kept locked tight but everyone KNOWS it happened and wants to know WHAT happened because gossip spreads fast and you can't just put someone in cuffs and think no one will talk about it!! WHAT THE HELL DID YOU DO LAST NIGHT OR ON PREVIOUS DAYS????? *WHAT THE HOLY HIZZITY-HELL
> *
> ETA: oh yeah but you were pretty shitty about consistently coming in and not just showing up late with starbucks or calling out because you didn't like the shift, so really, haha, BYE, THANKS FOR THE NEW EARPIECE THAT I REALLY NEEDED. I'LL PROBABLY TAKE YOUR MAILBOX, TOO, SO THANKS FOR THAT. I GROW STRONGER BY SCAVENGING FROM THE METAPHORICAL CORPSES OF MY RIVALS sorry for the caps lock but man i'm pumped and curious and feeling all sorts of things



WELP I just learned what this was all about and I can't believe that I didn't put two and two together. Of course you were fired for stealing from the cash office, because how else would you still afford to call out and show up late with starbucks if you weren't fucking ripping us off? God, screw you. I don't know anything about AP-related things but the fact that it took at least a month to move into action on the store's part and that you're still able to be on Facebook posting whatever you like is really making me livid. How are you not in jail right now?? How do you get to (allegedly/reportedly) take over $4,000 and be escorted out and then NOT be in jail a couple of days later??? GAAAAHHHH I HOPE YOU PAY FOR THIS


----------



## Bosch (Apr 1, 2016)

RunForACallBox said:


> I hid a LPDA holster back in the summer before we got them and put it in my box when I go home everyday. Don't touch my holster...



I have one of those in my car, but the one I bought is green, ugly and perfect..


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 1, 2016)

KingBear said:


> How do you get to (allegedly/reportedly) take over $4,000 and be escorted out and then NOT be in jail a couple of days later??? GAAAAHHHH I HOPE YOU PAY FOR THIS


Don't worry.
Karma doesn't wear a watch but the bitch is ALWAYS on time.
Red stilettos & all.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 2, 2016)

TTOLT: I told you more than once what days I can/cannot work and even have the texts to prove it. If you can't do the job, maybe you shouldn't be the lead?


----------



## OopsChargeback (Apr 2, 2016)

TToTL: Do not tell me that this area should have been bowled out by now. No shit it should've been, and it would've been if you sent MORE PEOPLE OVER HERE TO BOWL. We have twice the normal amount of shit in this departmeny to bowl out, plus the boxes from the autofill and the manual, and half the normal number of TMs on the job. Eat a bag of dicks. 

TToTM: Fuck you. You're not goddamn helping.


----------



## LadyCynide (Apr 2, 2016)

Get ready for some built up rants...

TTOETL-HR: You're new. I get that. And I get that at your old store you didn't have specialty TMs like cosmetics and babies, etc. BUT. BUUUUUUUUUT, when you schedule me under cosmetics but as a closer, you are causing problems. The closing LOD needs me as a closing zoner, and my ETL expects cosmetics to be perfect when I'm scheduled there, I can't do both. You've even been told that you need to either schedule me as cosmetics for the mid-day weekend shift, or schedule me as plain old hardlines for the closing weekend shift. It's one or the other. Instead of listening, you bitched that I should just do whatever is needed. Honey, listen. I can make a brick wall of soaps like you wouldn't believe, and I'm ok with doing it, but when my ETL approaches me asking why Loreal looks like a bomb exploded when I was supposed to be there for 8 hours the night before, issues arise. Do what you're supposed to.

TTOBRTM: YOU ARE EITHER STUPID OR A LIAR. I left a cart with my cleaning supplies and cosmetics reshop in the backroom where your TL told me to leave it so I could help on the sales floor. When I came back for it, not only was it gone, but that whole section of the back was rearranged. No problem. I called to ask where you left it, and you claimed it never existed and you never rearranged the back......wut? Don't get an attitude with me and claim you didn't touch (and now lose) my stuff when AP checked the cameras and SAW YOU MOVE IT. Unfortunately, the cameras don't all work back there and he couldn't see where you put the stuff that was in it. 

TTOTM: Thank you for seeing that I was working a CAF of all laundry detergents and coming over to help. Trying to get over the flu and lifting heavy bottles do not mix well.

TTOTL: Thank you for yelling at your team after finding out how they fucked up my stuff AGAIN. I've spent 3 days, with the help of a bunch of other TMs, playing catch-up with old cosmetics backstock that never got put away so needed to be challenged. Your team took the "true backstock" CAF and mixed all the stuff into the "push?" tubs. All that work for nothing. But at least you recognize that your team is full of morons and tried to fix it.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 3, 2016)

TToTM

hello friend you pet me without me seeing you coming and i didnt freak out??? flinch or scream??? i purred and tried to lean into what was essentially a stranger's touch before i realised it was u???????

how you do that

...do it again


----------



## Circle9 (Apr 4, 2016)

To ETL-LOG: What the hell is your fascination with putting heavy, bulky things way up in the steel? Stacks of pallets, water PIPOs (thank God the PMT stopped you from putting _another_ one up). That and sticking every pallet that doesn't have freight on it, outside. Even the FDC pallets? Come on.

To BR-TL: I don't know what bug crawled up your ass about getting the backroom clean. All I know is, two days later my end of the back is filled with old backstock vehicles marked "REPUSH" and guess what? There's not enough people to push this shit and we have a truck tomorrow! I mean, you get credit for effort but really you just pawned the problem off to somebody else.

To I don't know who, probably some asshat from front end: Did you really take all my food-grade boxes so you could stick CRC and salvage in them? Really? Really?


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 4, 2016)

To that one soda vendor:

Get your shit together! You never have enough of the most popular brands; the check lane coolers are usually empty; your pallet space in receiving is overflowing with god knows what; and when you actually do get an order in, it usually sits for days before you finally show up to work it.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 5, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> To that one soda vendor:
> 
> Get your shit together! You never have enough of the most popular brands; the check lane coolers are usually empty; your pallet space in receiving is overflowing with god knows what; and when you actually do get an order in, it usually sits for days before you finally show up to work it.


The E/TL in charge of your vendors should refuse their next order. It is the quickest way to get a quick turn around.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 5, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> The E/TL in charge of your vendors should refuse their next order. It is the quickest way to get a quick turn around.


Our receiver has been doing just that every so often, but it hasn't accomplished much besides causing the store to run out of certain products much quicker.

I kind of miss our old ETL-LOG who would have given him the good ol "I'm YOUR customer and you need to get your shit together if you want to sell your products in MY store" speech.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 5, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Our receiver has been doing just that every so often, but it hasn't accomplished much besides causing the store to run out of certain products much quicker.
> 
> I kind of miss our old ETL-LOG who would have given him the good ol "I'm YOUR customer and you need to get your shit together if you want to sell your products in MY store" speech.


Can't be an ever so often. In my case I'd partner with my ETL/STL and let them know I'll refuse the orders until the vendors fix it. So it depends a bit on if you can trust them to back you. The other part is I'll call the vendors district manager and that usually gets me results.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 5, 2016)

TTOTM: it's your fucking JOB to ring people out at the register in the deli with my salad and drink, so I don't appreciate you rolling your eyes at me when I'm standing there in my scrubs (with other guests behind me, BTW) on my lunch break. Lose the attitude before I report you. 

This isn't the first time it has happened, either....it was just the first time I also got a "OH, you WORK HERE?!?!" With the eye roll


----------



## griezmanns (Apr 5, 2016)

TTOTM: Do NOT call me babe again. I don't know what your issue is (it seems like you call everyone that) but I don't like being messaged being told you "need me" and are asking where I live. What the hell?


----------



## Jefmanly (Apr 5, 2016)

griezmanns said:


> TTOTM: Do NOT call me babe again. I don't know what your issue is (it seems like you call everyone that) but I don't like being messaged being told you "need me" and are asking where I live. What the hell?



I would go right to HR, that's some fucked up shit a guy/girl shouldn't call a fellow team member, and the needing you stuff is also pretty creepy.


----------



## griezmanns (Apr 5, 2016)

Jefmanly said:


> I would go right to HR, that's some fucked up shit a guy/girl shouldn't call a fellow team member, and the needing you stuff is also pretty creepy.


I'm honestly debating it.


----------



## brizzy93 (Apr 5, 2016)

griezmanns said:


> I'm honestly debating it.


You really should. I work with this really creepy guy in p-fresh. Me and another girl don't like him. He makes us both uncomfortable but we ignored it for a while. I forgot who I eventually mentioned it to first, might have been one of the PAs or my ETL OP that recently left. But the PA was like "why didn't you say anything?" And my ETL was basically like, if you want to you can talk to [ETL-AP] and file a complaint if he's making you that uncomfortable. I'm sure he'd love that paperwork! (in a joking way) But I was glad they would have had my back if needed.


----------



## griezmanns (Apr 5, 2016)

Sorry to ask a stupid question... but should I go to HR even if it was through GroupMe? I'm just afraid they won't be able to do anything about it...


----------



## Jefmanly (Apr 5, 2016)

griezmanns said:


> I'm honestly debating it.


http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 
_*JUST DO IT *_ i wouldn't think about pull that trigger 
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Jefmanly (Apr 5, 2016)

griezmanns said:


> Sorry to ask a stupid question... but should I go to HR even if it was through GroupMe? I'm just afraid they won't be able to do anything about it...




 i would still do it, and you would have text proof of it then


----------



## brizzy93 (Apr 5, 2016)

griezmanns said:


> Sorry to ask a stupid question... but should I go to HR even if it was through GroupMe? I'm just afraid they won't be able to do anything about it...


If you have the message, you have the proof. You have the right to feel comfortable at work


----------



## griezmanns (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the responses @brizzy93 @Jefmanly


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 6, 2016)

Jack of all Workcenters said:


> Can't be an ever so often. In my case I'd partner with my ETL/STL and let them know I'll refuse the orders until the vendors fix it. So it depends a bit on if you can trust them to back you. The other part is I'll call the vendors district manager and that usually gets me results.


Just to clarify, I'm not a receiver or a TL, and we don't have an ETL-LOG. I just enjoy drinking this particular product.

But if one of the main problems is running out of stock of things that we shouldn't (like multiple 20 oz varieties in the front coolers), won't refusing orders just make it worse?

I'll bring it up to the CTL today and just jokingly complain and ask what is being done about it.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Apr 6, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Just to clarify, I'm not a receiver or a TL, and we don't have an ETL-LOG. I just enjoy drinking this particular product.
> 
> But if one of the main problems is running out of stock of things that we shouldn't (like multiple 20 oz varieties in the front coolers), won't refusing orders just make it worse?
> 
> I'll bring it up to the CTL today and just jokingly complain and ask what is being done about it.


It probably will, but if stuff is empty anyway it won't make a difference and will net you some results.


----------



## sher (Apr 6, 2016)

Ttotm, stop smiling at me... Unless you're looking for a "friend" lol.

To the new hr, don't schedule me in intimates ever again. I'm not spending an hour zoning panty bins. The lady who can do the panty bins without ripping her hair out was scheduled in baby during the same time I was scheduled. Should've switched us because I can zone baby food and diapers without a device because that's an area I'm actually good in.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 6, 2016)

Ttotl: fuck you.  You are an overgrown man boy and I'm through with helping you grow up. You had not one but three people get injured on truck today.  Not enough for an incident report,  but the etl-hr report might just hurt more.  Pending what she does about it I might just email the dtl. I'm not willing to inure myself for crappy unload times.  Five minutes quicker is still twenty to many. 

Tyotl: you didn't help with truck,  you didn't back up,  you didn't cover electronics breaks,  and you still didn't finish setting vitamins by the end of the day?  Wtf. I'm fine with your crap.  And btw. Stop throwing away things in the fixture room.  And then blaming me. 

The mother fucking bus is coming kids.  I'd rather lose my job than eat your shit filled lies anymore. And I've already had interviews...


----------



## KingBear (Apr 6, 2016)

TToGSTL - thanks for not checking the schedule before greeting me through the cash office wall with a weirdly sweet "goooood morrrrning, [regular cash office TM who is female]~!" The sudden change into your "usual" professional tone when you realized it was me and not her was really enlightening. Do you greet all the female TMs that way? Guh, creep.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

To the pile of cow dung that is responsible for making STO back stocking generate bullshit CAF batch amounts:  I fucking hate your guts.  If this was the universe of the movie Looper, I would looper you.  If The Purge existed in this universe, you would be first on my list.  I hate you.  You should be severely demoted from your current job and be forced to work as a cart attendant or a grocery or hardlines team member at a busy ass Super Target.  


To early morning backroom team members and anyone else that back stocks right before 1pm and 3pm:  I hate you.  Just once I want the roles to be reversed and I want to back stock like 12 tubs or flats of chemicals or dairy and see you pull them at 1pm.  Give you a taste of your own medicine.  
And seriously early morning back team members, do you even look at your fucking PDA screens?  

MMM2 does not equal STAT

PLAS does not equal HIPA

HB01 does not equal BB01

And to the bitch in produce:  go fuck yourself.  If you back stock a ton of shit at noon, expect for all of it to be pulled at 1pm.  And why the fuck is the shit even back stocked in produce?  In the Deli cooler, nothing is back stocked.  

In the deli, bakery, and produce, nothing should be back stocked.  

WHY?  Because I don't want to go in there and waste my fucking time pulling bullshit.  I also don't want to hear people bitch and say "I just back stocked all of that".  

I don't give a fuck.  If you don't want me to pull it, then you can pull all of it and back stock it again.  

IF NOT, SHUT THE FUCK UP.  


I AM SO TIRED OF PULLING BACK STOCK IN CAF BATCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlitterBerries (Apr 7, 2016)

TToSTL no one can do an 8 hour job in 2 hours. Calm the hell down and stop getting mad or shocked when a full days work isn't finished in your insane time frame.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 7, 2016)

To my Target store:

I hate that all of you are so good to me. There's a grocery store chain opening up with starting pay at 13 dollars. Raises every 6 months capping out at 21 bucks for a damn regular ol employee. All kinds of insurance, paid vaycay/sick, a promise of 33-40 hours a week, like holy fuck. But I love you all so much that I don't even want to apply and possibly leave you guys. 

For the rest of you reading this, if you're in the market for a new job, check it


----------



## KingBear (Apr 7, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> To my Target store:
> 
> I hate that all of you are so good to me. There's a grocery store chain opening up with starting pay at 13 dollars. Raises every 6 months capping out at 21 bucks for a damn regular ol employee. All kinds of insurance, paid vaycay/sick, a promise of 33-40 hours a week, like holy fuck. But I love you all so much that I don't even want to apply and possibly leave you guys.
> 
> For the rest of you reading this, if you're in the market for a new job, check it



Holy shit. I would almost move just to get in on that. I'm looking at this description like "how can this place stay in business with wages like that?!" but it's like, oh, wait, maybe it's just because they value their workers, right


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 7, 2016)

griezmanns said:


> TTOTM: Do NOT call me babe again. I don't know what your issue is (it seems like you call everyone that) but I don't like being messaged being told you "need me" and are asking where I live. What the hell?


We had a creepy cart pusher that called all of the women names (babe, honey, even sweet cheeks .) He would also stare at young girls with a look on his face like they were going to be "on his mind" later. He called me "pretty lady" ONCE and the STL overheard it. That was the last time I saw him....I don't think he was even allowed to finish his shift! Our STL didn't mess around....I miss him


Edited to add: the STL, not the creepy cart pusher


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 7, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> To my Target store:
> 
> I hate that all of you are so good to me. There's a grocery store chain opening up with starting pay at 13 dollars. Raises every 6 months capping out at 21 bucks for a damn regular ol employee. All kinds of insurance, paid vaycay/sick, a promise of 33-40 hours a week, like holy fuck. But I love you all so much that I don't even want to apply and possibly leave you guys.
> 
> For the rest of you reading this, if you're in the market for a new job, check it


Even before I clicked the link, I knew who it was. I've heard they don't hire many workers with prior retail experience, though....they don't want people comparing their experience to prior employers (and that's from a current employee in Upper Management there...)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 7, 2016)

KingBear said:


> Holy shit. I would almost move just to get in on that. I'm looking at this description like "how can this place stay in business with wages like that?!" but it's like, oh, wait, maybe it's just because they value their workers, right


Check around....they're all over the country. Usually not in larger metro areas though. Their products can be sketchy sometimes though.....just google them.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 7, 2016)

Their cashiers get to sit down.

To those early morning team members: I know the transition from overnight has been tough, but you guys are great.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 7, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> Their cashiers get to sit down.
> 
> To those early morning team members: I know the transition from overnight has been tough, but you guys are great.


But they don't just sit. When they aren't cashiering, they are stocking shelves. They do just about everything. At least the ones at the stores I go to stock when they aren't busy....

And by "stock shelves," I don't just mean stuff by the registers. I've seen them out stacking produce and in the freezers.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 7, 2016)

Damn, the closest store is on the opposite end of the State, and I hate Southern California.


----------



## Circle9 (Apr 7, 2016)

To that one ETL: Tomorrow, I am going to check very thoroughly to make sure that you did not just fucking toss a whole cart of defective beer into the compactor while I was not looking. Because I remember very clearly, repeatedly saying that if you were going to do that, they needed to be emptied down the drain first. If you did in fact ignore my words and do that thing, I...I'm out of words. For every little improvement you've made to logistics here, you go ahead and fuck something else up and its getting to be more shit than I'm willing to put up with.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 7, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> To my Target store:
> 
> I hate that all of you are so good to me. There's a grocery store chain opening up with starting pay at 13 dollars. Raises every 6 months capping out at 21 bucks for a damn regular ol employee. All kinds of insurance, paid vaycay/sick, a promise of 33-40 hours a week, like holy fuck. But I love you all so much that I don't even want to apply and possibly leave you guys.
> 
> For the rest of you reading this, if you're in the market for a new job, check it





PharmaQueen said:


> But they don't just sit. When they aren't cashiering, they are stocking shelves. They do just about everything. At least the ones at the stores I go to stock when they aren't busy....
> 
> And by "stock shelves," I don't just mean stuff by the registers. I've seen them out stacking produce and in the freezers.


I shop there fairly often and the problem with hoping to get a job there, is that they never seem to have more than 4 employees working at any given moment. I usually see 1 cashier, 1-2 stockers, and a manager.


----------



## Panda13 (Apr 7, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> I shop there fairly often and the problem with hoping to get a job there, is that they never seem to have more than 4 employees working at any given moment. I usually see 1 cashier, 1-2 stockers, and a manager.


Sounds like the ones by me and guessing there is a ton of turnover as they are always hiring. They also own Trader Joes


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 7, 2016)

TToTL

did you....did you really ask me knowing im SICK AND COUGHING if I wanted to not only extend my shift (which...why would you when everyone says I look awful) but extend it IN FOOD AVE. Yes I'm sure everyone will want to buy some popcorn after seeing the sick kid coughing all over the place and drip snot everywhere


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Apr 7, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> TToTL
> 
> did you....did you really ask me knowing im SICK AND COUGHING if I wanted to not only extend my shift (which...why would you when everyone says I look awful) but extend it IN FOOD AVE. Yes I'm sure everyone will want to buy some popcorn after seeing the sick kid coughing all over the place and drip snot everywhere


Wow! Just...wow.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 7, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Damn, the closest store is on the opposite end of the State, and I hate Southern California.



None in the Bay Area? I'm surprised CA doesn't have more Aldis.



SFSFun said:


> I shop there fairly often and the problem with hoping to get a job there, is that they never seem to have more than 4 employees working at any given moment. I usually see 1 cashier, 1-2 stockers, and a manager.



Must be Aldi's equivalent of ULV. The store closest to me, which is in a relatively quiet suburban strip mall, always seems to have at least 5 cashiers as well as stockers.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 7, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> None in the Bay Area? I'm surprised CA doesn't have more Aldis.
> 
> 
> 
> Must be Aldi's equivalent of ULV. The store closest to me, which is in a relatively quiet suburban strip mall, always seems to have at least 5 cashiers as well as stockers.


Wow I'm not sure ours even have 5 checkouts! And that goes for the three locations in my area.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 8, 2016)

To my TL/SrTL/a couple of ETLs: I don't like operator. Everyone else who doesn't like it doesn't have to do it, or maybe once a week or less. I have to do it a maximum of FOUR times a week? Why??


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 8, 2016)

TTOBRTM(s): Why are so many of you rude and unhelpful? No, I cannot pull my own items. I'm not trained on how to do it, but I have to answer the phone anyway and can't walk away to go to the backroom.  When I ask you to pull an item for a guest, it goes to GUEST SERVICE. Why is that such a hard concept? I help out with your flex orders in softlines every time I work there, so return my favor, or just do your job. Thanks.

TTOGSTL: It's sad leadership doesn't support you. If you're not one of their BFFs, you're out of luck, and I speak from experience.


----------



## callmetaylor (Apr 8, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> I shop there fairly often and the problem with hoping to get a job there, is that they never seem to have more than 4 employees working at any given moment. I usually see 1 cashier, 1-2 stockers, and a manager.




Dang. I'd heard that their benefits were good, but I just looked them up and it sounded incredible...maybe good enough to make me consider switching. Then I read some reviews on Indeed.com and working there sounds harrowing at best. You get paid twice as much because, as hard as it is to imagine, it sounds like you do twice as much work as you do at Target.

I _loathe _getting stuck in the freezer at work...but to think about possibly having to be in the freezer and then running out and ringing someone up?! ugh. It's like the worst of both worlds!


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 8, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOBRTM(s): Why are so many of you rude and unhelpful? No, I cannot pull my own items. I'm not trained on how to do it, but I have to answer the phone anyway and can't walk away to go to the backroom. When I ask you to pull an item for a guest, it goes to GUEST SERVICE. Why is that such a hard concept? I help out with your flex orders in softlines every time I work there, so return my favor, or just do your job. Thanks.


Most of our BRTMs come across as exasperated when someone calls for an item, but they always have a shitload of stuff to do and people asking them to stop and do something else. Although they would never ask anyone to pull it themselves unless it was in the electronics stockroom on the other side of the store.

And when they pull an item, 95% of the time they will put it on the line and the person who called back will come and get it. The only time backroom should be bringing items up front is if they are specifically asked to do so because the person calling back cannot leave their workstation (like the GSTM).


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Apr 8, 2016)

I find the thing about Aldi really funny because my family used to shop there a ton and apparently my STL used to be one of their DMs.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 8, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Most of our BRTMs come across as exasperated when someone calls for an item, but they always have a shitload of stuff to do and people asking them to stop and do something else. Although they would never ask anyone to pull it themselves unless it was in the electronics stockroom on the other side of the store.
> 
> And when they pull an item, 95% of the time they will put it on the line and the person who called back will come and get it. The only time backroom should be bringing items up front is if they are specifically asked to do so because the person calling back cannot leave their workstation (like the GSTM).



I always try to respect the fact that people are busy. And true about them putting the item on the line, but if I'm working fitting room/operator (and half the time the ONLY person in softlines), I can't go get it myself. I tell them I'm talking to a guest on the phone and ask them to bring the item up front but they never seem to get it.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 8, 2016)

I have a 700 item exf for pfresh I don't have time.for.your huddle nonsense


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Apr 8, 2016)

TTOHRTM: your refusal to actually do your job and approve people's availability changes for education (ie, college) cost me significantly on my review because of the attendance coachings your negligence caused, such as scheduling me when you knew damn well I was still in the middle of class downtown without timely transportation at rush hour.  Oh, and once you start doing your actual job, try putting things like the universal locker key back when you're done with it.


----------



## sher (Apr 8, 2016)

Ttotl: keep being condescending as if I don't know my damn job and I'm not gonna be able to not cuss you out any longer.

My tl has started her annual questioning of what I'm doing with my time. She does this every year before she counts the ways I allegedly suck in her little review. They're always talking about being global and helping out other areas if we're nearby. I'm not by my reshop cart because I'm helping some lady with pillows for the second time in 3 days. I walk from the direction of the backroom with a cart with pillows and my tl asks me where I've been. Am I supposed to walkie her every time I answer a hl callbox or walk away to help a guest? Also, if she were doing her work, she wouldn't have even noticed I wasn't in my area. But as a tl, I feel like during her search for me, she should've noticed that beautiful ass swimwear zone, that accessory convertible zone, the sunglass endcap zone (my entire cart was tiny accessories for some reason so I couldn't ignore it).

If you wanna know where I am at any given moment, use your walkie. Don't look by my cart because I usually park my cart wherever it'll be out of the way for guests to move about. I've found it easier to bring a basket to carry the small girls' items (bows, headbands, bracelets, sunglasses, etc) around the dept.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 9, 2016)

To all those new TMs:

Why yes, I sleep on the couch often. A lot. Get used to it and stop giving me them funny looks and if you all last more than two weeks you'll understand my absolute burning desire to pass the fuck out on the couch.


----------



## Infinim (Apr 9, 2016)

Whoa whoa whoa! Maybe they look at you funny cause you snore or talk in your sleep!


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 9, 2016)

sher said:


> Ttotl: keep being condescending as if I don't know my damn job and I'm not gonna be able to not cuss you out any longer.



Must be a softlines TL thing. Mine is a real pain. She's never satisfied no matter how hard I bust my butt. She doesn't understand being tied up because you are busy with a guest because she avoids them as much as possible. When, heaven forbid, she has to cover the phones, she whines and complains and whatnot.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 9, 2016)

TTOTM: You dropped your notice then NCNS and what's worse? Nobody noticed. 

Bye Felicia! You were useless anyways.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 9, 2016)

Infinim said:


> Whoa whoa whoa! Maybe they look at you funny cause you snore or talk in your sleep!


Nah, if anything the weirdest thing is I ball up and sleep cat style 

A TM woke me up when I was sleeping up there like "hey all the new people were lookin at you funny"


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Apr 9, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> Nah, if anything the weirdest thing is I ball up and sleep cat style
> 
> A TM woke me up when I was sleeping up there like "hey all the new people were lookin at you funny"


I, too, sleep cat style.  Once had to videotape another TM because he didn't think he snored during his breakroom naps when he actually did.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 10, 2016)

TTOTM: you followed me into the office after I walked OUT of the pharmacy wearing my CVS name badge, told the PM "I'll let you know on those other days," input the code to the door MYSELF, then got my stuff out of the CVS ONLY lockers. Was there REALLY a need to ask "can I help you? Only TMs are allowed in here..."?!?!?! "Nah....I just thought I'd store my personal belongings in here while I shopped at your store"


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Apr 10, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOTM: you followed me into the office after I walked OUT of the pharmacy wearing my CVS name badge, told the PM "I'll let you know on those other days," input the code to the door MYSELF, then got my stuff out of the CVS ONLY lockers. Was there REALLY a need to ask "can I help you? Only TMs are allowed in here..."?!?!?! "Nah....I just thought I'd store my personal belongings in here while I shopped at your store"


Wow! I'm so sorry you guys are going through that crap!


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 10, 2016)

BullseyeBabe said:


> Wow! I'm so sorry you guys are going through that crap!




Amen, WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 10, 2016)

BullseyeBabe said:


> Wow! I'm so sorry you guys are going through that crap!


I think it was mostly that he didn't recognize me because I was filling in at a different store, but still. Had he not seen me leave the pharmacy and say something to the PM, I may not have been as irritated at the entire situation. I'm fairly used to not being recognized because I float to different stores from time to time (worked at 3 this week.) I usually am asked "are you new?" Not chastised for being there!


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hope he doesn't get his prescriptions there


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 10, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> To all those new TMs:
> 
> Why yes, I sleep on the couch often. A lot. Get used to it and stop giving me them funny looks and if you all last more than two weeks you'll understand my absolute burning desire to pass the fuck out on the couch.



You have a couch? Where is it - the break room? I want a couch dammit.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 10, 2016)

CeeCee said:


> You have a couch? Where is it - the break room? I want a couch dammit.


We have two, actually! They're up in TSC. Though to be more accurate, one is a couch and the one I pass out on is a futon. I pray for the day it goes on clearance at my store. It's the Room Essentials grey futon.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 10, 2016)

We had a futon in ours but too many TMs would crash on it during lunch & it went away after a corp visit.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 10, 2016)

TTOTM: Does anything look wrong with this picture? Take your time. I'll give you a hint, it involves the sign.

I fixed it by the way.


----------



## sher (Apr 10, 2016)

To that TM who's closing with me tonight, don't come to me with all this worry about the back of a freaking table on a night when everyone on the floor has put in over an hour of backup time. The table doesn't even look as bad as you lead me to believe. The opener can finish it in 5 minutes if we don't... But we will because there's still 40 minutes left (I'm on my last 15)


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 10, 2016)

TTOGSTL... why would you tell me off in front of a guest? I didn't do anything! Then you go, oh I'm just telling everybody I want them to do (whatever). Then, tell everybody and don't be rude. 

TTOAP: how many times? how many times does leadership need to tell you to calm down? You aren't in charge and you can't talk to tms like they are stupid three-year-olds. You're not my father or my boss. You are my coworker. You got a request or something to say? That's fine, but cut the condescending crap. I won't take it.


----------



## Jefmanly (Apr 10, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOTM: Does anything look wrong with this picture? Take your time. I'll give you a hint, it involves the sign.
> 
> I fixed it by the way.
> 
> View attachment 2034



I WANT TO PRICE MATCH THIS IT SAYS ITS $1.00 ON THE SELF!! and i have a cartwheel for 50% off


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 10, 2016)

Jefmanly said:


> I WANT TO PRICE MATCH THIS IT SAYS ITS $1.00 ON THE SELF!! and i have a cartwheel for 50% off


1.00 isn't the price $.01 is


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 10, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOTM: Does anything look wrong with this picture? Take your time. I'll give you a hint, it involves the sign.
> 
> I fixed it by the way.
> 
> View attachment 2034


Anyone who actually READ the tag could see it says "inline display." At least it doesn't state the item name...


----------



## griezmanns (Apr 10, 2016)

TTOETL: Seriously. You need to learn how to do your job. You don't bother to check requests, you can't make schedules for shit, literally all of your team dislikes you or worse. You want us to all be accountable but you can't even show us that YOU can do the same for us. Honestly...


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 10, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Anyone who actually READ the tag could see it says "inline display." At least it doesn't state the item name...


Yeah, but anyone who tries to price challenge a robot vaccum for a penny probably wouldnt read either.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 11, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Anyone who actually READ the tag could see it says "inline display." At least it doesn't state the item name...


I freaking hate those tags and those for salesplanners. I try to teach my tms to fold the slpln ones behind the pog label.  But spot just needs to stop making them a price.


----------



## ChecklaneChica (Apr 11, 2016)

TTOTM: I know most people have taken breaks that lasted a little longer than 15 minutes. But your breaks are consistently close to 30... and that's on good days. If you want to get coffee on your break, then go for it, but your break doesn't start AFTER you've been handed your drink. Please be considerate of the fact that you need to get back in a reasonable time so that others can take their breaks, too. 

I'm curious to see how long this continues before a leader actually addresses it.. it's already been going on for a while.


----------



## ChecklaneChica (Apr 11, 2016)

TTOGSTL: I saw and heard you blasting me to another TM (even though you were trying to be quiet)  for asking you about my break. Guess what? I only asked because the GSAs/GSTLs had been forgetting to send me on a break the last few days. And guess what else? The very next day, the GSA forgot to send me on my break when I didn't ask and I went close to four hours without one. I only ask about my breaks if I'm coming up to 3.5 hours (and we're supposed to get them every 2.5 hours). 

Also, you were one of my favorite people before I learned how often you trash TMs to other TMs.. completely changed my opinion of you.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ask her about that other TM who stretches their breaks out.


----------



## ChecklaneChica (Apr 11, 2016)

That is an excellent idea...  I definitely will.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 11, 2016)

Diversionary Tactics 101: Put someone else in the crosshairs.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 11, 2016)

TTOETL - when the tv in the breakroom is  off (who didn't pay the bill?) your voice carries. So maybe you shouldn't trash talk TMs to the other ETL you were eating lunch with. You're fairly new at our store and my opinion of you wasn't fully formed because I hadn't talked to you more than 2 words. I have formed an opinion now and it isn't a good one. Maybe you've heard of Karma? If not - you will.


----------



## KingBear (Apr 12, 2016)

TToGSA, who decided to half-ass a recount of the SCO register's coin by just dumping all the coin out into a ziploc bag and leaving it for the cash office in the morning with an email _telling _them to hand count it, and then simultaneously dumping apparently an entire tray of nickels into the register to make sure we would never run low on coin again: God, you fucking idiot. What the fuck are you thinking? Who the fuck do you think you are? I'm starting to hope you do become TL of Consumables just so you're not in our flippin hair anymore, you dangerous idiot prick.

You didn't even set the new coin in right so I had to recount that whole shit and your stupid plan is currently sitting locked up in the safe because no one knows what to do with it. Yeah, the tray was over by $3.50 in pennies because APPARENTLY MATH IS FUCKING HARD FOR A BUNCH OF PEOPLE WHO CAME UP FROM BEING CASHIERS i'm losing the point to my rant i'm just livid at how goddamn dumb you are and how ballsy you are about your stupidity jesus pringles crispmas

TToGSTL: Look if you wanna talk behind my back about how long my break is that's fine i guess but it's just because it took forever to clean off my hands after sorting out and counting every single penny, nickel, dime, and quarter in that stupid machine on our dirty countertop so i'm not really sorry. also because our schedule was dick and i didn't get my break for three and a half hours so i'm like double not sorry for taking a longer caffeine hit with my snack. aware, agreed, not apologizing.


----------



## sher (Apr 12, 2016)

To that new etl, I can't be mad at you for being peppy, because everyone is in the beginning, but I have the tiniest, most petty annoyance... This black sweater... Girl... I keep thinking you're a guest. They pay you enough to have a red sweater.


----------



## Circle9 (Apr 12, 2016)

To that one ETL and TL: I asked you, repeatedly if there was anything I needed to do on my end for the assload of water PIPOs you were sending back on the trailer. You insisted no, you were going to email the DTL the details and they'd take care of everything. Well here we are almost a week later and the DC's screaming for some transfer information that we don't have. Have fun trying to figure that one out.


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 13, 2016)

TTOPCTL: maybe your team are into sharing now but with the exception of one, they don't like to lend their printers with me even with an extra printer in the locker before. 

TTOTL: I do understand the business needs but what's so different from how it is now? She can be instructed on what to do in that dept. I just wished you never told me that you were taking me to where you are going to and leaving her in that dept. And to think that I was reluctant to leave her there bec I was worried about her when you were asking me to decide to go with you or stay here. Because that area is a hard area and has tons of work. I didn't to leave her alone with all those. I am fine wherever I end up. 

TTLeadership( Except for the STL, my ETL and cool dude ETL ) I am not mad but right now, I am disappointed and frustrated with you so screw you. I have put this store before my social and family life, even before the company that I liked working for. I had a position there, my cashiers loved me, my pay was also higher that what I get from this store. They asked me if I wanted to go full time. I wanted to and yet I put this store first. So screw you. Haha  Nah, I am not mad but I do not like you guys right now.


----------



## lovecats (Apr 13, 2016)

sher said:


> To that new etl, I can't be mad at you for being peppy, because everyone is in the beginning, but I have the tiniest, most petty annoyance... This black sweater... Girl... I keep thinking you're a guest. They pay you enough to have a red sweater.


And if it's anything like it was at my store noone will ever say anything to her.  BUT if we lowly tms ever wore anything like this we'd get told about it.


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Apr 13, 2016)

TTOTL: Thank you for telling me to my face how proud you are of me. I loved not only having it written on my review, but hearing your voice tell me how far I've come feels absolutely amazing. I've been trying to grow and become a better person, and knowing you've seen it and told me how happy you are, and how proud you are of me is just such a good feeling. Thank you for recognizing my hard work and dedication to my job and my team.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Apr 13, 2016)

TTOAPS: I don't know what happened but I'm sorry whatever was bothering you in your life spilled over to work, and thus got your fired. My eye candy is gone.


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 13, 2016)

TTSrMerch: In all honesty, I like you. You are not afraid to work, and it's obvious that you know your stuff and that you care about your store. I am scared of you, but in a good way. Like how I am scared of the STL, my ETL and the cool dude ETL getting mad at me.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 14, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> To that one ETL and TL: I asked you, repeatedly if there was anything I needed to do on my end for the assload of water PIPOs you were sending back on the trailer. You insisted no, you were going to email the DTL the details and they'd take care of everything. Well here we are almost a week later and the DC's screaming for some transfer information that we don't have. Have fun trying to figure that one out.


What a coincidence, we got an assload of store transferred water on our trailer today that we have nowhere to store. So thanks for that...


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 14, 2016)

TToTM & TL

We're all gonna be great friends, I can feel it. Everything between us works out so well. TM and I cover each other's weaknesses. He hates closing, I LOVE closing. He stresses out over zoning toys, I am a master at zoning toys. He loves opening, I HATE opening. Our TL is apparently trying to set electronics up with a set schedule. He only wants to open, I only want to close. If all goes well, we'll both have what we want after a nice chit chat with the TL (who also managed to squeeze in two days of training for me and the other new electronics TM). Also TL is cute as hECK I love doing the whole playful flirting thing with her and now I get to do it more.


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 14, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> TTOPCTL: maybe your team are into sharing now but with the exception of one, they don't like to lend their printers with me even with an extra printer in the locker before.
> 
> TTOTL: I do understand the business needs but what's so different from how it is now? She can be instructed on what to do in that dept. I just wished you never told me that you were taking me to where you are going to and leaving her in that dept. And to think that I was reluctant to leave her there bec I was worried about her when you were asking me to decide to go with you or stay here. Because that area is a hard area and has tons of work. I didn't to leave her alone with all those. I am fine wherever I end up.
> 
> TTLeadership( Except for the STL, my ETL and cool dude ETL ) I am not mad but right now, I am disappointed and frustrated with you so screw you. I have put this store before my social and family life, even before the company that I liked working for. I had a position there, my cashiers loved me, my pay was also higher that what I get from this store. They asked me if I wanted to go full time. I wanted to and yet I put this store first. So screw you!! Haha  Nah, I am not mad and I don't hate you guys but I just do not like you guys right now.


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 14, 2016)

TTETLAP (aka cool dude ETL) Honest to goodness, you are awesome. I always learned something new from you whenever we worked together. You know your stuff and you're funny. It's always a blast when you're around. I hope you get your store one day!


----------



## Circle9 (Apr 14, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> What a coincidence, we got an assload of store transferred water on our trailer today that we have nowhere to store. So thanks for that...


I'm tempted to ask what it said on the bill of lading(s) but a) I'm pretty sure those PIPOs are still at the DC since apparently they can't add them to their inventory yet and b) nobody at our store put BoLs on the PIPOs because the DTL was going to wave their magic wand and handle everything.

See if you can get an email to your DTL and let's start a company-wide game of Hot Potato!


----------



## griezmanns (Apr 14, 2016)

TTOETL: How... do you expect a cashier to convince someone to get a red card at self checkout? I can be amiable and talk with people while helping them out at self checkout, but literally every time I bring up the red card people aren't interested in signing up OR don't have a check. The only people I know who get red cards over there get them because someone literally just says "oh, can I sign up for the red card here?" I know we're super behind but it's not like no one is trying.

TTOGSA: I'm surprised with the stuff you tell me, really truly surprised. I'm sure you say more to other cashiers that you're closer with but it surprises me is all. Nothing big, bad or at all sinister but it intrigues me.


----------



## TheAlohaWay (Apr 14, 2016)

How awkward is it to be TRAINING the New ETL (whom has no experience in RETAIL) on the Register!! WTF!  Who the hell hired you and made you ETL!


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Apr 15, 2016)

A couple of years ago they hired a new ETL right out of college and Target was his Very. First. Job.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 15, 2016)

TTOETL-HR: I'm not your personal secretary.  You sounded kinda rude when I told you you had a call so I took a message like you wanted  but then you just walked out for the night w/o asking for your messages.  I left them on your desk cause I decided to be nice to you, but again, I'm not your personal secretary. I'm store operator.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 15, 2016)

BullseyeBabe said:


> A couple of years ago they hired a new ETL right out of college and Target was his Very. First. Job.


Oh dear god. How long did he last?


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 15, 2016)

griezmanns said:


> TTOETL: How... do you expect a cashier to convince someone to get a red card at self checkout? I can be amiable and talk with people while helping them out at self checkout, but literally every time I bring up the red card people aren't interested in signing up OR don't have a check. The only people I know who get red cards over there get them because someone literally just says "oh, can I sign up for the red card here?" I know we're super behind but it's not like no one ..



It's possible. It's not easy but it is possible. My cashiers in HD would be able to get a couple from those using self checkouts. Not all cashiers tho. They talk to them while they help them out like with a normal registers.


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 15, 2016)

TTOBRTM: Don't diss about the star of the store, especially to your TL. Who do you think voted for her? She is a hard worker. She helps push CAF and anything else that needs to be pushed to other areas. Give her her month. As an ETL told her, "Thank you for all that you do for the store."


----------



## calimero (Apr 15, 2016)

To whomever made my last schedule : how do you even schedule me 4
Times in one week past my availability and even on a day that I am not available at all ? 
How is that even possible ? 
To the Hr Tm : why is it my duty to fix that mess ?


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 15, 2016)

TheAlohaWay said:


> How awkward is it to be TRAINING the New ETL (whom has no experience in RETAIL) on the Register!! WTF!  Who the hell hired you and made you ETL!


Our STL asked me for help on how to do WIC once and then me and the other cashiers were like "you can do it STL we believe in you!" and then some of the guests joined in, encouraging him and one asked "is he new?" and I was like "no thats the store manager"


----------



## Bosch (Apr 16, 2016)

TTOTM: I wasn't sure that was a "Duh" zone around your head until today.. 

Never thought the entire cart with the yellow clip could have actually be for an area other than infants? No of course not.. Thanks for wasting my time and the backroom and your time.. I know you were not happy when you got told to scan it and push it where it was scanned to fill. No I had to find it not do it for you. You start the pull you finish the pull.. That's the rule.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 16, 2016)

To that whole POG team:

What did you even do this week??? Ok you did get through a few aisles... But nowhere near as many as you were supposed to! Oh and don't worry, backroom and SFS pushed and then backstocked all of those tubs full of random shit that should have been taken care of during the set.


----------



## KingBear (Apr 17, 2016)

TToTM: Hey, bud, I hope your GSA shift goes well this morning. I know you've had very little training and no formal training. Hopefully my text messages and verbose guidance have been enough to keep you alive for the next six hours.


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 17, 2016)

TTOTM:  Shopped my store this morning. Picked up clearance in frozen. Checked date. November 2015 Put clearance back in frozen. Told the tm doing research to pull it off the shelf. Is it really that difficult to check dates. Apparently it is


----------



## MyVibeForAiur (Apr 17, 2016)

TToTM: I could've sworn I saw a halo above your head as you covered my register for me during the 9:30pm checkout rush, even though I had most of softlines already up for backup. I had to help the service desk with an irate guest trying another crazy return shenanigan . The gtc I wrote for you, as hard as I tried, doesn't do your act justice. Just, thank you.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Apr 17, 2016)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOTM:  Shopped my store this morning. Picked up clearance in frozen. Checked date. November 2015 Put clearance back in frozen. Told the tm doing research to pull it off the shelf. Is it really that difficult to check dates. Apparently it is



Or put it elsewhere in the store and have someone else find it to charge it back.


----------



## callmetaylor (Apr 18, 2016)

*TTOTM: STOP.DOING.THIS.



 

 
*
(That's how the freezer looked when I opened it for the first time after the FDC team left)

What is so hard about 1. Combining backstock vehicles and pushing the empty ones out of the freezer 2. Putting the freezer waco's back where they belong so I'm not running around trying to find the missing one during pulls 3. At the very least, moving crap away from the door so I can at least walk in.

Words cannot express how much this crap annoys me. It seriously takes 2 extra minutes to combine backstock and push it out of the way, but you're too effing selfish and lazy and decide to just shove everything in the freezer and shut the door. Oh, you get too cold in the 30sec it takes to push the backstock in there? Try staying in there to do pulls, and having it take 3x longer than it should because another tm did things wrong. 

They do it in the dairy cooler too. Even better, for the dairy cooler they leave the milk on a skid, unworked, and the backstock is spread across 2-4 vehicles, and of course the pull was never even touched. 

But of course I'M the one who people get irritated at when I'm not able to backstock the entire cooler at the end of my shift. Good hell- I'm doing good just to get inside the cooler/freezer- let alone make any progress!!


----------



## Bosch (Apr 18, 2016)

callmetaylor said:


> *TTOTM: STOP.DOING.THIS.
> 
> View attachment 2055 View attachment 2056
> *
> ...



We found shopping carts in the freezer last week.. Yeah we know how bad that is, but "they didn't have vehicles due to grocery transition."


----------



## signingminion (Apr 18, 2016)

Bosch said:


> We found shopping carts in the freezer last week.. Yeah we know how bad that is, but "they didn't have vehicles due to grocery transition."


The last time they did that i threatened to send Steritech a pic...it got fixed quick.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 18, 2016)

signingminion said:


> The last time they did that i threatened to send Steritech a pic...it got fixed quick.


Our PA would have called them if he could not have been tied to the surprise inspection.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 18, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Our PA would have called them if he could not have been tied to the surprise inspection.


If they haven't visited yet that period...hard to tie anyone to it.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 19, 2016)

TTOTM: yes, I found out you were talking shit about me. I'm not sure why you're surprised, you (of all people) should know how fast stuff like that gets repeated!!!


----------



## masterofalltrades (Apr 19, 2016)

TTOTM. For the love of everything, stop talking about a head transplant in the breakroom. People are trying to eat.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 19, 2016)

Ttotl: support your fucking team.  Oh yeah,  and get your work done,  don't spend time cleaning up and prepping shit to the exclusion of actually being a productive member of the team.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Apr 19, 2016)

TtoAPSturnedAPTL: Congrats on your promotion!  You're a hard-working, honest guy who deserves more recognition.


----------



## sher (Apr 22, 2016)

TtoDTL, when you tweet that a store is golden for increasing sales and controlling expenses... "Controlling expenses" means "cutting hours," right?

The stl is being rewarded as I consider which bill collector will be more lenient when I skip a payment loll... What a time to be alive!


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 22, 2016)

TTOTM:  You haven't even been here 2 weeks and you already ncns and have been late 3 times. WTF dude


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 22, 2016)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOTM:  You haven't even been here 2 weeks and you already ncns and have been late 3 times. WTF dude


Doesn't seem likehe really needs a job.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Apr 22, 2016)

To the powers that be: we don't need any more f*cking ETLs and Senor Team Leads! The last thing we need with hours being cut are more leaders who don't help with the zone and reshop sucking the pay roll dry!


----------



## emayf (Apr 22, 2016)

To that one leadership team: I know you guys want guests to have parking at the front of the store but saying team members need to park in the very back of the parking lot where there's no streetlights is NOT okay. I don't feel comfortable walking out there to my car after closing and it bothers me that you care more about the guests then making sure team members feel safe. I for one do not feel safe parking where there is NO lighting and I find it suspicious you want team members to park where the parking lot security cameras don't reach.


----------



## thenewgirl (Apr 22, 2016)

emayf said:


> To that one leadership team: I know you guys want guests to have parking at the front of the store but saying team members need to park in the very back of the parking lot where there's no streetlights is NOT okay. I don't feel comfortable walking out there to my car after closing and it bothers me that you care more about the guests then making sure team members feel safe. I for one do not feel safe parking where there is NO lighting and I find it suspicious you want team members to park where the parking lot security cameras don't reach.


During my training they said if you are closing you *really need* to park in an area with a camera. Sucks that everyone doesn't feel the same way.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 22, 2016)

TTOGSTM: For the love of god, don't pull bullshit reasons to deny a return out of your ass. Because 9 times out of 10 when you, yes you specifically, make up some bullshit reason, it comes back to bite us on the butt, as the person usually finds out that it was bull shit, then they come back in throwing a huge fucking fit, generally blaming security for your bullshit. Yes, some of the people that you give the run-around are shady as hell, but it's Target that's decided to roll over for these people, and its up to AP to deal with and investigate where they get their receipts, not you.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 23, 2016)

emayf said:


> To that one leadership team: I know you guys want guests to have parking at the front of the store but saying team members need to park in the very back of the parking lot where there's no streetlights is NOT okay. I don't feel comfortable walking out there to my car after closing and it bothers me that you care more about the guests then making sure team members feel safe. I for one do not feel safe parking where there is NO lighting and I find it suspicious you want team members to park where the parking lot security cameras don't reach.


I'd call the local PD (non-emergency number) and ask for escort to my car every night til that stopped...bet it wouldn't take long either.


----------



## asidius (Apr 23, 2016)

Danielleinok said:


> During my training they said if you are closing you *really need* to park in an area with a camera. Sucks that everyone doesn't feel the same way.



We had a TM who got his car broken into at Target the other day.  Smashed the rear passenger window.  It was on camera but it was too far enough to get a clear image of the suspects to arrest them.


----------



## Infinim (Apr 23, 2016)

It seems like my team members try to park as far out as they can. It makes no sense to me.  Without getting into revealing information, my store is hit more than anyone else in the district due to the area next to us. They see the type of people we app and run off, why park so far out when you are a closer? I personally don't have a fetish of being raped or murdered, I guess they do.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 23, 2016)

TTOTM and TOTL: I am sick of your BS, not having equipment is not an excuse for not l pushing to both locations. You knew I pulled stuff for mini. TL, I told you in case BR left the pull with softlines. You knew. You never bothered to tell your TM's. Who did their usual BS push to home and badly then backstock it.. 

I called you on it when I found all the backstock, then saw how screwed up your TM pushed it and got my ETL involved and he was pissed. Not sorry the TM was in tears and the TL refuses now to talk to me.. 

Do your damn job! I am sick of doing it twice!


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 23, 2016)

So went to Office Depot and they are using iPods with a different scanning sled with a card swipe attachment on it. I wonder if they have issues because it was running pretty spiffy watching her type around on it.


----------



## MrGeppetto (Apr 23, 2016)

TTOTM: you helped me clear my block, thank you. but at-least pickup your backstock off the floor when you leave.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 23, 2016)

MrGeppetto said:


> TTOTM: you helped me clear my block, thank you. but at-least pickup your backstock off the floor when you leave.




When we help flow push back stock on one side defective piled in the other side at front of each isle. They have some one who collects it. Now dayside push? You work off a vehicle and work clean and you take care of your own BS/defectives.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 24, 2016)

TTOTL: When I finished my zone before you and my co-worker, you were like GREAT JOB!! Like I'm a four year old. When the LOD told me to come help you, I glanced at the clearance area to see how it looked. So you go "doglover, you critiquing my zone?" No, I was actually just seeing what else needed to be done. Do you really think I'm checking up on you? Come on now.


----------



## sher (Apr 24, 2016)

sher said:


> Ttotl: keep being condescending as if I don't know my damn job and I'm not gonna be able to not cuss you out any longer. My tl has started her annual questioning of what I'm doing with my time.



Ttotl, I'm not sorry I snapped today. If you want to know where I am, use your damn walkie!! Asking other people where I am isn't how this goes. You have a direct line to ME! I'm assuming you don't remember how to use the walkie? Because you went looking for me after I announced my break. If you have an issue you'd like to brink up with me, call me on the walkie and I'll come to you or direct you to my exact location. Because this is dumb and it's getting old.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 24, 2016)

TL be all like "Marco...." "Polo...."


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 24, 2016)

To that one ETL: You may be marginally less useless than most of your predecessors, but at least they had the decency to be respectful to the team and not look for trouble. Kindly go [REDACTED].


----------



## KingBear (Apr 25, 2016)

TToTM: If I was good at my job, I'd have actually kept you from slacking off and _found_ something to do, but the store was $10k under the sales goal today and everything was done because of how slow it was, so I gotta say: our one minute duet of Bohemian Rhapsody was something I really needed, and gave me a much better feeling than being good at my job does.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 25, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> TL be all like "Marco...." "Polo...."


We legitimately had a person do that over the walkies after no one responded so whatever it was he was asking for.


KingBear said:


> TToTM: If I was good at my job, I'd have actually kept you from slacking off and _found_ something to do, but the store was $10k under the sales goal today and everything was done because of how slow it was, so I gotta say: our one minute duet of Bohemian Rhapsody was something I really needed, and gave me a much better feeling than being good at my job does.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 25, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> We legitimately had a person do that over the walkies after no one responded so whatever it was he was asking for.


We had someone play the crickets sound from his phone over the walkie.


----------



## recentlyretail (Apr 25, 2016)

TTO(Closing)LOD :: Thank you so much for being aware of a policy implemented at our store before your arrival earlier this year && telling me in the past that you knew of its existence && agreed with it being in place, to only screw me over last night and not have my back when a guest complained about it. I really appreciate how you basically made it look as though I did something wrong && you would "make me do it for them because that's how it should be". Let me be clear - I don't generally let work things bother me, it's not worth it. But I could barely come in to my shift because I was almost unable to stand up without feeling faint, let alone drive. But I came in & even when I started feeling really awful I stuck it out because I felt bad leaving when we were already short handed. But after that incident and you giving me a full cart of YOUR re shop at 10 til close -- I know next time I won't stay. And I'm going to talk to the someone about you overriding policy, because the policy either exists or it doesn't. Im done being nice, if you want to take that as a chance to use me as a doormat.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 25, 2016)

TTo(new)TM

Oh my god I don't know if I should be proud I helped get you a job or mortified now you're working at Target

I gave advice to a FB friend (who lives far away so not even a Target at/near mine) who had an interview for Target this morning, so I told him everything I said at the interview. He followed my advice about mentioning community (and pointing out any sort of awards for that kinda thing), wanting to be part of a team, and showing knowledge about the red card/cartwheel. And this morning he posted that he got the job and everything I said worked.

Godspeed to you


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 25, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> TTo(new)TM
> 
> Oh my god I don't know if I should be proud I helped get you a job or mortified now you're working at Target
> 
> ...


Good job, you just blessed him with suck.


----------



## griezmanns (Apr 25, 2016)

TTOETL: CHECK PEOPLE'S DAMN TIME OFF REQUESTS. STOP SCHEDULING PEOPLE WHO HAVE NEVER DONE THE SERVICE DESK FOR SERVICE DESK SHIFTS. IT MAKES PEOPLE WHO ARE TRAINED FOR THAT AREA REALLY FRUSTRATED. I mean I'm primarily a cashier but we have GSTMs that you're treating like garbage by giving them 12-13 hours a week. These are people that have worked here for upwards of 10 years and you're scheduling people who've never been there??? Also... are you the one who decided to bring in a third GSTL? (WHY? I can't stand this new person they've picked for GSTL... just make it stop). Just go away, please leave, etc etc etc


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 26, 2016)

TTOTL: From the moment you interviewed me, I knew we prob wouldn't mesh, but I wound up not being good enough for your "team" anyway. Fast forward more than a year later and you depend on me to help run this "team." You always seem angry and you always have side comments to make. This upsets me; I work hard. I stress myself out constantly and do the absolute best I can do but it never seems to please you. I like my old work center better because its a more pleasant environment to be in.

Leadership: Let me go back to my original work center. Pretty, pretty please!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 26, 2016)

TTOETL: you see me AT LEAST 3 days a week, wearing the blue scrubs, and have spoken to me while I was BEHIND the pharmacy counter. Are you ever going to realize I WORK HERE and stop asking me, "CIHYFS?" when you see me on the floor?


----------



## Infinim (Apr 26, 2016)

Maybe that's their way of hitting on you?!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 26, 2016)

I have asked team members if they needed help, if they look lost.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 26, 2016)

Same, I always make sure to provide excellent guest service to TMs!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 26, 2016)

Infinim said:


> Maybe that's their way of hitting on you?!


I doubt it....we are both female, I'm happily married, & she's engaged


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 26, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> I have asked team members if they needed help, if they look lost.


I can be in the process of grabbing an item off the shelf and she will ask me, though??? Tonight, I was opening the door to grab a gallon of milk and she asked me


----------



## LadyCynide (Apr 26, 2016)

TTOCA: STOP talking so much shit about everyone, and DEFINITELY stop doing it about 3 cm from my ear!

TTOETL: I KNOW inventory is soon, I get it. And I know cosmetics needs to be perfect. But when I don;t have equipment it's nearly impossible. 

TTOtherETL: WEEKS of backed up backstock had to be repushed, and I REALLY appreciate you helpung me as much as you did. However, ETL from above needs me to focus on perfecting the zone, so I really need you to get your backroom boys to actually backstock the stuff. I can't keep repushing the same stuff over and over and wasting time.

TTOTM: Maybe if you stopped texting the ETL-GE, people would like you more. You take pictures of other GS TMs work and text it to her with rude comments. And what's even funnier is that she is so two-faced that she shows everyone these texts and mocks you behind YOUR back. Don't say anything you wouldn't want said about you.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Apr 27, 2016)

To those TMs and leadership team yesterday, I'm so sorry that I wrote my schedule down incorrectly! Those who know me know I'm not a NCNS person at all.

TTOTM: Thanks for texting me. At least I called (albeit late) but I called nonetheless.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 27, 2016)

OffYaPhone said:


> To those TMs and leadership team yesterday, I'm so sorry that I wrote my schedule down incorrectly! Those who know me know I'm not a NCNS person at all.
> 
> TTOTM: Thanks for texting me. At least I called (albeit late) but I called nonetheless.



I hate that it's now against policy to call people who NCNS and evidently they can't/won't call people when their schedule is changed. They try to cut hours (which are ridiculously low to begin with) but the LOD clocks people in who didn't know their schedule was cut anyway.


----------



## sher (Apr 28, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> I hate that it's now against policy to call people who NCNS and evidently they can't/won't call people when their schedule is changed. They try to cut hours (which are ridiculously low to begin with) but the LOD clocks people in who didn't know their schedule was cut anyway.



It's a dumb policy. If I have a TMs number and they're NCNS and I know they wouldn't do it on purpose, I stealthily send a text. Figure if it ever happens to me a tm will save me, too, because karma.

To all those young TMs putting up with my pre bday compliment fishing, thank you for telling me I look way younger than my age (I'll only be 28). I'm not in any kind of getting older funks or anything. It just feels good to hear lol


----------



## LadyCynide (Apr 28, 2016)

^ That reminds me.

TTOETL: Stop being mean to me because I'm taking off a few days for my birthday next week. Like, I just want to sleep. I literally only have plans for 2 out of the six days because the other days are time for sleep. And besides, it's after inventory, so it's not like I'm bailing on that.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 28, 2016)

sher said:


> It's a dumb policy. If I have a TMs number and they're NCNS and I know they wouldn't do it on purpose, I stealthily send a text. Figure if it ever happens to me a tm will save me, too, because karma.
> 
> To all those young TMs putting up with my pre bday compliment fishing, thank you for telling me I look way younger than my age (I'll only be 28). I'm not in any kind of getting older funks or anything. It just feels good to hear lol


I had that happen recently as well. My boss said he didn't realize I was as old as I am and guessed me 10 years younger.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 28, 2016)

TTOETL: I love ya, I really do. I've been asking to learn food ave, so yesterday you go "heyy doglover, ya know food ave?" I'm like "you know I don't." He said "go back and have the tm show ya the ropes then cover his meal break." WHAT?? You want me to work food ave by myself for 30 min when I've never even seen how its register works? Then get mad at me. That's fine.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 28, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOETL: I love ya, I really do. I've been asking to learn food ave, so yesterday you go "heyy doglover, ya know food ave?" I'm like "you know I don't." He said "go back and have the tm show ya the ropes then cover his meal break." WHAT?? You want me to work food ave by myself for 30 min when I've never even seen how its register works? Then get mad at me. That's fine.


This is EXACTLY how I have had to get my lunch covered several times this past couple of months. "This is how you use the slicer, all the meats are labeled. If you aren't sure about something, just wrap it up and I'll show you how to fix it when I get back!"


----------



## griezmanns (Apr 28, 2016)

TTOSTL: Go eat a large bag of dicks, please. Cashiers now have no chance to do anything but cashiering because GSAs are all gonna get service desk shifts? What about our guest service team members? You're an asshole. 

TTOETL: So it's not the GSTL/GSA's business when you've scheduled cashiers for the service desk who've never worked there? It sure is when they have to go up there every two seconds because you don't wanna schedule people who are trained!


----------



## OopsChargeback (Apr 28, 2016)

TTOTL: Maybe I'm just a lazy asshole, but I don't think it's reasonable to give me 30 mins to push 100+ cases that have been inaccurately bowled out by one of the newbies. No I didn't finish before the store opened. Yes you can suck a dick.


----------



## sher (Apr 28, 2016)

Ttoetl, if I stay extra hours and I make a joke about how poor I am, that's fine, but YOU cannot make a joke about me being poor because you are a have and I am a have not. I don't want to hear wise cracks from you or any other etl. 

Also, I know how to do my job. I've been doing this same shit for 4 years. "Softlines can you zone baby?" Yea, girl, were but two people. We know which things we haven't done yet. Chill tf out.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Apr 29, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOETL: I love ya, I really do. I've been asking to learn food ave, so yesterday you go "heyy doglover, ya know food ave?" I'm like "you know I don't." He said "go back and have the tm show ya the ropes then cover his meal break." WHAT?? You want me to work food ave by myself for 30 min when I've never even seen how its register works? Then get mad at me. That's fine.



That was like me with electronics... Never knew anything yet I was covering lunches and breaks and they wonder why guests Got mad I didn't know anything lol


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 29, 2016)

TTOTM: Chillax, little girl. I am not an enemy. You are like my little sister. My quarrel is not with you. It was with what I thought was the decision of my former TL. I honestly think you are amazing. So chillax.


----------



## KingBear (Apr 29, 2016)

TToSTL: sTOP OPENING THE DOORS TWO MINUTES EARLY JUST BECAUSE GUESTS ARE OUTSIDE!! Is it really that big of a deal that they wait?! Because it is a SUPER big deal when you don't want any TMs clocking in until 8 because of payroll! If the store opens at 7:58 and then the TMs are supposed to start at 8, how does that work!! AAHhhhhhhh


----------



## OffYaPhone (Apr 29, 2016)

griezmanns said:


> TTOSTL: Go eat a large bag of dicks, please. Cashiers now have no chance to do anything but cashiering because GSAs are all gonna get service desk shifts? What about our guest service team members? You're an asshole.
> 
> TTOETL: So it's not the GSTL/GSA's business when you've scheduled cashiers for the service desk who've never worked there? It sure is when they have to go up there every two seconds because you don't wanna schedule people who are trained!


This sounds like my store! lol That would piss off on GSTM in my store, and rightly so. She barely cashiers any longer.


----------



## griezmanns (Apr 29, 2016)

OffYaPhone said:


> This sounds like my store! lol That would piss off on GSTM in my store, and rightly so. She barely cashiers any longer.


Yeah we have tms at my store that literally only do guest service. They would work 5 days a week for pretty consistent hours. One is now thinking of quitting because she's dropped down to 13 hours/week. Apparently our STL thinks it makes more sense to have the GSAs do that job because they have access to approval codes and stuff.  Just wish that I wouldn't have bothered getting trained there if I'm never gonna be scheduled there anymore.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 29, 2016)

GlitterBerries said:


> That was like me with electronics... Never knew anything yet I was covering lunches and breaks and they wonder why guests Got mad I didn't know anything lol



Haha I don't work hardlines but once I went over to the electronics boat to get a spider wrap for a softlines item. An ETL who knew nothing about electronics was trying to cover the tm's break so I just jumped in and started helping guests. I was totally lost.


----------



## soyaxo (Apr 30, 2016)

To the cleaning ladies,
I can understand everything you're saying.
Sincerely,
A fellow Latina


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Apr 30, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> To the cleaning ladies,
> I can understand everything you're saying.
> Sincerely,
> A fellow Latina


While I may not be Latina, I can understand enough Spanish to fill in the gaps in my knowledge, and the resulting coversations are amusing.


----------



## KingBear (Apr 30, 2016)

TToETL: looking you in the eye and firmly saying that I'm not apologizing for calling for fast service when we were given one cashier before 10:00 on a WEEKEND, with a big kid's event that drew in TONS of parents, was probably incredibly stupid but also incredibly liberating. You're clueless. Yes, I would have sent guests to the GSTM if they were small orders, but I called for someone because we had full carts of stuff and people who had zero interest in using self-checkout for fifteen minutes and I wouldn't blame them at all for not putting up with that because SCO's not built for that, as I've painfully learned while witnessing guests struggle for 20 minutes with big orders..

In hindsight, maybe I could have sent the GSTM to cashier and then I cover service desk? Whatever. There was no perfect answer here. Yeah, I sympathize with you only having one member of hardlines for most of the morning, but surprise! That's the store you're working at! Giving conflicting lectures on "you need to be speedweaving" and "you need to be on a lane" just sounds to me like you're spitting out points without consideration. "Make your best judgment?" Psssst: my best judgment was calling for another cashier.


----------



## KingBear (Apr 30, 2016)

KingBear said:


> In hindsight, maybe I could have sent the GSTM to cashier and then I cover service desk? Whatever. There was no perfect answer here.



Re-reading this, this was *probably* a better answer, except then I wouldn't be able to speedweave or help out with any issues. So maybe it's not a better answer. I can't tell. I'm mad. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 30, 2016)

Time to develop a 'mad' font; something with flames, perhaps.....


----------



## spotsplayground (Apr 30, 2016)

KingBear said:


> Re-reading this, this was *probably* a better answer, except then I wouldn't be able to speedweave or help out with any issues. So maybe it's not a better answer. I can't tell. I'm mad. Sorry for the double post.


You did the right thing by calling for fast service.


When I'm LOD, I always ask the GSA/GSTL to never bury themselves behind GS.  Takes me too long to get them back off & I need them running the lanes.  

I'll come up for back up & bring the entire salesfloor with me if necessary, but please don't make me run the lanes!!!


----------



## sher (May 1, 2016)

To that SL tm, I love you. I don't wanna move up at Target (nor do I think it possible with the current leadership) but the fact that you think I'm underselling myself and that I could do it means a lot for whatever reason.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 1, 2016)

To that one LOD: After how much stuff got pulled in the 3:00 CAFs, there's no chance I would even consider dropping manuals. So I don't need you to tell me not to.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 3, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> To the cleaning ladies,
> I can understand everything you're saying.
> Sincerely,
> A fellow Latina


When I was in Italy, there were a couple of guys making lewd comments about me and a friend. The look on their faces when I responded in perfect Italian was priceless.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 3, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Time to develop a 'mad' font; something with flames, perhaps.....


*MAYBE JUST TYPE LIKE THIS?!?!*


----------



## signingminion (May 3, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> When I was in Italy, there were a couple of guys making lewd comments about me and a friend. The look on their faces when I responded in perfect Italian was priceless.


In college i got a group of cleaners fired.  I went to a fancy college...you probably shouldn't talk crap in Spanish and just assume the white girl can't understand.  Since she's pretty fluent in Spanish and French...lol. Tracked down the manager and they were let go on the spot.  He said he expected way better for $15/hr and that was in 1999.


----------



## Mysterious (May 3, 2016)

Another GSTL leaves my store. Another good one gone. It's like we rotate our GSTLs and GSAs every couple of months. The person found a better opportunity. Good luck.


----------



## signingminion (May 3, 2016)

Ttoetl-dude I can only do so much between me and another tm. We've got eight doors if frozen to demerch,  set, and repush to the opposite aisle.  I haven't done my own job for more than 4hrs in almost a fucking month. You DO NOT want me to email the dtl for a chance to status...seriously.


----------



## Bosch (May 3, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Ttoetl-dude I can only do so much between me and another tm. We've got eight doors if frozen to demerch,  set, and repush to the opposite aisle.  I haven't done my own job for more than 4hrs in almost a fucking month. You DO NOT want me to email the dtl for a chance to status...seriously.



Yeah it makes ETLs shit bricks when it happens.


----------



## jadzia (May 3, 2016)

TTOTL: PUT AWAY YOUR FREAKING FIXTURES. Stop leaving them for me to find at the end of my shift! Tired of ETLs saying it's MY responsibility just because you were irresponsible enough to leave them lying around in the first place.


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (May 4, 2016)

TTO(former)ETL: Thanks for thinking I could do more. I don't really want to move up here, but it meant a lot that you offered me the opportunity and genuinely thought I would be the person for that position. 

TTO(new)ETL: Fuck you. You are the only reason I said no to that position. I don't want to have to deal with you and your BS anymore than I already do. Hopefully you being our new ETL won't last long, you are nothing compared to the last ETL and your condescending attitude does not help you at all. I hope the next time you close all the good closers call in and you are left with the people who should have been cut after Christmas so that you will actually have to leave your office and do something for once. I won't mind cleaning up the next day if it means you got screwed over.


----------



## thetargetman (May 5, 2016)

RedorBlue said:


> I hated when I was a HR manager and new TM would complain that I was being a Nazi. They would shut up real fast when they learned that I was HR and when I gracefully adjusted my Star of David necklace. You can only imagine what kind of conversation we had next...


If I had those kind of things said to me, oh man id be taking off my hat and adjust my Kippah, and allow my tzitzits to dangle and Id say "now what were you saying I was...?"


----------



## redeye58 (May 5, 2016)




----------



## snoboy8999 (May 5, 2016)

to my previous store: sorry you couldn't hold me back anymore. accepted an offer in a different district and also finally accepted that i'm capable of doing a lot more than what you let me do!


----------



## TargetHEEL (May 6, 2016)

Hey, presentation team: It's your responsibility to be putting out new release product in electronics. So how come when I work on Tuesdays and Fridays I'm almost always putting out the new stuff, regardless of when I'm coming in for my shift? There have even been times when I had Tuesday and Wednesday off and I come in Thursday and none of the new video games that were supposed to be out Tuesday are out, because I seem to be the only presentation or electronics TM who gives a squirt of crap about it. I tell your team lead and my team lead every week that this continues to happen and nothing changes. I don't know what to do at this point.

To that one fellow electronics TM: Hey, I know when I started here from my other store you complained to our team lead that I "left the electronics boat a mess" when I accidentally left a few reshop items on the counter. I forgot I had put them there because I was helping a lot of guests. I got a warning for that. It may be petty, but I got a lot of pleasure out of showing our team lead the complete pigsty you left the electronics boat, while also letting him know that you abandoned shift 20 minutes early for no apparent reason. I mean, nothing will come of it since you're one of his favorites, but he sure wasn't happy with you.


----------



## Doglover89 (May 6, 2016)

To everyone in my store: helping guests on the phone is EVERYONE'S responsibility. Is it annoying to have to help people who aren't actually there in front of you? Yes. Do guests on the phone sometimes have unreasonable expectations? Yes. Do they sometimes want large items that require a flatbed to be put on hold? Yes. Do I and the other operators ask for your help to be annoying or because we're lazy? NO. So lose the attitude and help out when asked.

This includes hardlines/electronics, market, guest service, and backroom.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (May 6, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> To everyone in my store: helping guests on the phone is EVERYONE'S responsibility. Is it annoying to have to help people who aren't actually there in front of you? Yes. Do guests on the phone sometimes have unreasonable expectations? Yes. Do they sometimes want large items that require a flatbed to be put on hold? Yes. Do I and the other operators ask for your help to be annoying or because we're lazy? NO. So lose the attitude and help out when asked.
> 
> This includes hardlines/electronics, market, guest service, and backroom.



There is a converse to this. I doubt this problem is confined only to my store, but operators: please understand that I (and most of my fellow electronics people) do my best to get to the phone in a timely manner, however when I'm the only person on the entire Electronics side of the store and I've got five guests waiting, running 2 registers at once, the guest on the phone will have to wait a bit longer. To continue announcing the call is fine, I get that, but to respond with snark and passive-aggressiveness ("Well LOD, SOMEBODY needs to get this call and (my name) doesn't want to do his job") when I say that I'm the only one here and I have a line of guests is unprofessional. This is not all operators, and to the ones that realize that we have a workload too, and sometimes can't get to a phone in ten seconds, I salute you. Also, do not EVER give my name out to a guest before I've even picked up the call. (You know who you are, TTOOperator, and I know who you are.)


----------



## LogKeyCarrier86 (May 6, 2016)

griezmanns said:


> Sorry to ask a stupid question... but should I go to HR even if it was through GroupMe? I'm just afraid they won't be able to do anything about it...


Yes - even if it was through group me. Either way its inappropriate. I suggest going to HR since you are clearly not okay with it. Good luck


----------



## Doglover89 (May 6, 2016)

NitroKing2110 said:


> To continue announcing the call is fine, I get that, but to respond with snark and passive-aggressiveness ("Well LOD, SOMEBODY needs to get this call and (my name) doesn't want to do his job") when I say that I'm the only one here and I have a line of guests is unprofessional.



I would never say a TM wasn't doing their job. However, we tend to have TMs who come up with excuses to avoid answering the phone. And when I am operator the ONLY time I transfer a call is to electronics, guest service, or the LOD. Any other department I find out what the guest wants and then ask a TM to check for a specific DPCI/item. But I know nothing about electronics so I'm little help to a guest looking for a phone, ipad, etc. Also, tms need to realize that we operators are the ones dealing with angry guests yelling at us when no one answers their call. I don't care if a tm takes a while to pick up a call but I don't want to be berated by the guest on the phone either.


----------



## recentlyretail (May 6, 2016)

NitroKing2110 said:


> There is a converse to this. I doubt this problem is confined only to my store, but operators: please understand that I (and most of my fellow electronics people) do my best to get to the phone in a timely manner, however when I'm the only person on the entire Electronics side of the store and I've got five guests waiting, running 2 registers at once, the guest on the phone will have to wait a bit longer. To continue announcing the call is fine, I get that, but to respond with snark and passive-aggressiveness ("Well LOD, SOMEBODY needs to get this call and (my name) doesn't want to do his job") when I say that I'm the only one here and I have a line of guests is unprofessional. This is not all operators, and to the ones that realize that we have a workload too, and sometimes can't get to a phone in ten seconds, I salute you. Also, do not EVER give my name out to a guest before I've even picked up the call. (You know who you are, TTOOperator, and I know who you are.)



Woof. I would never call anyone out over the Walkie, even if I thought they were being purposefully "lazy". That's some rude ish. But for real as an operator on like everyone of my shifts - if you can't answer the phone right away or at all && you know that I know you are the "one" person I am directing a transfer too .... Say so. I hate nothing more than an angry ring back I'm not expecting. I will happily answer any and every call, no matter the department if I have to - but I need to know. (When I started at target my lods would always see me running around in circles in the store to get this call or that call - to the point where they basically told me not to leave softlines unless I had to.) 

 I'm a team player. And if the guest rattles off their whole life story before I can get a transfer I'll try to deal with it - to save them from repeating it && because it's that easy...... But when I'm covering someone else's shift in FR/operator because they got pulled out && have three carts of reshop, rooms that haven't been checked in six hours && no my device - you are on your own unless it's sl. I can be swamped busy at times too fam, so please have my back as much as I try to have yours && we will have a wonderful vibey shift together.


----------



## Blackbutler42 (May 6, 2016)

Danielleinok said:


> During my training they said if you are closing you *really need* to park in an area with a camera. Sucks that everyone doesn't feel the same way.



Same with me. When I was hired on they told us to Park up close if we were closing. Heck we even parked up close even if we were opening. Lolz


----------



## MrBucket (May 6, 2016)

TargetHEEL said:


> Hey, presentation team: It's your responsibility to be putting out new release product in electronics. So how come when I work on Tuesdays and Fridays I'm almost always putting out the new stuff, regardless of when I'm coming in for my shift? There have even been times when I had Tuesday and Wednesday off and I come in Thursday and none of the new video games that were supposed to be out Tuesday are out, because I seem to be the only presentation or electronics TM who gives a squirt of crap about it. I tell your team lead and my team lead every week that this continues to happen and nothing changes. I don't know what to do at this point.
> 
> To that one fellow electronics TM: Hey, I know when I started here from my other store you complained to our team lead that I "left the electronics boat a mess" when I accidentally left a few reshop items on the counter. I forgot I had put them there because I was helping a lot of guests. I got a warning for that. It may be petty, but I got a lot of pleasure out of showing our team lead the complete pigsty you left the electronics boat, while also letting him know that you abandoned shift 20 minutes early for no apparent reason. I mean, nothing will come of it since you're one of his favorites, but he sure wasn't happy with you.



We actually have an Electronics Team Member that has a Plano shift every Tuesday (usually from 5a - 1p) and he's in charge of setting all the new POG's and making sure all the new releases go out. He also puts up the ad signs for Electronics on Sundays. If it weren't for him the new releases would never get put out. Example, on Friday's Plano does the revisions for CD's, but never fills the aisle, so it's just empty until somebody realizes that there's a 3-tier of CD's in the Electronics stockroom (I normally do it when I open Saturday's since for whatever reason i'm never scheduled on Friday's but always scheduled to open on Saturday's, plus our main guy who does the new releases on Tuesday usually doesn't get scheduled on Friday's and Saturday's even though he keeps open availability). Funny thing is my Team Lead always opens on Friday's and neglects the new releases as well.

I guess my point being is to try and talk to your ETL-HR or ETL for the sales floor and see if you can take ownership of new releases since, from my findings, most stores have that one Electronics Team Member who puts up the ad on Sunday's and does the new releases on Tuesday's, and then has 3 Electronics shifts for the rest of the week to keep his/her main work center Electronics. In terms of Friday new releases, that's a tricky one since it's only 1 aisle that needs to be revised so you don't need a full Plano shift (Nintendo revisions are done with the rest of video games on Tuesday, we usually just flex stuff over until Friday), but also most stores don't have Electronics come in until opening since then they'd have to pay them more for being in the store before opening. What i'd suggest is seeing if you could close on Thursday's but stay 30 minutes - 1 hour after closing and do the revisions for the CD aisle, and then just throw the new Nintendo stuff in the batch. Maybe you could even pull it yourself. The Thursday closing thing is what i'm gonna try to start doing.

TL;DR Ask the ETL you're most comfortable with if you could take ownership of new releases and the ad, you have proof of things not happening, and all they'd have to do it cross-train you in Plano.


----------



## RedDelano (May 7, 2016)

To my entire team: If you see loose product at the end of the aisle during the truck unload and bowling, it means I pulled the product off the shelf because it was either overstocked, or expired. DON'T PUT IT BACK ON THE SHELF! There's no smart cart for me to put backstock into at the moment, and someone's going to mistake a cart as re-shop and sent it up to guest service.

(I can't get to where charge back goes while the truck is being unloaded, and letting someone know I pulled it only results in "Don't do that! Pay attention to bowling!"

To my team leads: I'm sick of hearing the N word every single night coming from people who bring their music in, and a big speaker to listen to it on. Make them wear headphones.
Speaking of headphones, stop letting people wear the ones with the microphone on it. This is encouraging people to take phone calls. We can't just deny all phones on the floor to solve this, because it would punish the people who want to listen to their music.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 7, 2016)

RedDelano said:


> because it would punish the people who want to listen to their music.


 Wait, you're allowed to listen to music on the floor?  Is that while guests are around?  My store only allows music/headphones when the store isn't open to guests.


----------



## brizzy93 (May 7, 2016)

BullseyeBlues said:


> Wait, you're allowed to listen to music on the floor?  Is that while guests are around?  My store only allows music/headphones when the store isn't open to guests.


A select few TMs at my store get away with it. My SFS captain keeps one earbud in on the floor when he's pulling orders. Guests never stop him anyways (they actively walk around him to stop me or anyone else really). Someone told him it's because he looks intimidating lol.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (May 7, 2016)

We can listen to music after the store closes but I agree, use headphones!


----------



## RedDelano (May 7, 2016)

BullseyeBlues said:


> Wait, you're allowed to listen to music on the floor?  Is that while guests are around?  My store only allows music/headphones when the store isn't open to guests.


We're a 10pm to 6:30am team. From 10 to 11 there are still guests, but anyone with headphones keeps them off the floor (or off of their head) until 11.


----------



## WinterRose (May 7, 2016)

We used to be able to listen to music (as long as you have headphones on) while the store is open. That changed recently so we r only allowed when the store is closed.


----------



## RedDelano (May 7, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> We used to be able to listen to music (as long as you have headphones on) while the store is open. That changed recently so we r only allowed when the store is closed.


That's very odd that they let you listen while the store was open. At the multiple locations I've worked, that's never been allowed.
At the first 2 stores, they allowed music to be played over the intercom while we worked overnight. Someone said the reason we're not allowed to now, is because someone drove into a store at night, and the overnight flow didn't hear it over the music.


----------



## griezmanns (May 8, 2016)

TTOTM: I seeeeeriously hope you get termed soon. You're taking hour long breaks when the GSAs are around so you can't get coached for it. You turn off your light and just kinda sit around. Also, why do you think it's okay to tell others that if they don't want to close they can just say they're "going to hit OT" so they don't have to stay for a closing shift. And you're upset because you're not a GSA/GSTL. Well boo hoo. You don't deserve it.

TTOETL: I know why you did this but like... I don't want to have to MAKE A CALL to take my break. The GSTL give me my breaks and I write them down. I don't need to be made to feel like I need to hold someone's hand just so I can go on a fifteen. That's ridiculous. And if you plan on enforcing this for long, you need to make sure every phone at every register is in tip top shape because right now they ain't cutting it.


----------



## NPC (May 8, 2016)

TO THOSE THREE TEAM MEMBERS......

You have all worked for Target for YEARS. Not only have you worked for Target for years, but you've also worked in the same store for YEARS! Yet all 3 of you act like it's your first fucking day. They all come up to guest service, and ask me the most fucking retarded questions. There's this one lady, who will ask, "Where does this go?" And it will be a food item. Like Crackers or something. I've got to the point where I just say, "In the Market go-backs, as usual." Or if I'm in a bad mood, "What is that, food? It goes in the basket with all the food."

I used to be nice about it. In fact, I was nice about it for a long time until I noticed the pattern. It's become clear that she does this every fucking time. It's so annoying, because she doesn't just ask, she asks to the point where she draws me away from what it is I'm doing. WHAT THE FUCKING HELL!!! WHYYY! WHHHY!!! Or, she'll say, "I don't know where this stuff goes." and then proceed to dump a bunch of go-backs right on my counter, forcing me to do them immediately, FOR her. There are 3 team members that pull this shit with me!!! I don't know if they're just stupid, or if they're trying to pussy-foot their way around asking me to sort their stray carts (which they don't have to ask, either leave them, or sort them, I don't care.)

There's another lazy team member whom is always looking to just pass the buck to someone else. I have a large list of examples, but they're too specific. Anyway, today, she was helping a guest in jewelry. We don't have a register at our jewelry counter, so she brought the item and guest up to me at GS. Now, I have a long line of guest's I'm helping, and this team member tried to hand off the guest to me, and just wedging them into the line I already have.

OH NO! NO NO NO! I aaaaaaaint havin' dat shit!!!! I told her, "Here, you can ring them up here on this register." So, she did. Now, she knows how to use a register. She frequently backs up at the lanes, I'd say daily, and my registers aren't very different than the ones at the lanes................This fucking bitch. She Rung up their items as slow as possible. Then she hit total without scanning all the items, and didn't know how to back out of the payment screen. So she waited until there was a gap between guests to ask for help? SURIOUS??? SUUURSLYYY?!?!?! How could you not know this!!! TRY the back key! It literally says "K8 Cancel" at the corner of the screen! PROBLEM SOLVE, MOTHERFUCKER!!! She was being so difficult, I nearly had to do most of it for her, while helping the next guest in line, except now with her standing in the way.

There is just zero excuse for this. For someone who cashiers as much as she does, and for someone whom has been at Target for so long, that is just completely inexcusable. I don't understand this half hearted, half assed, playing dumb, pass the buck, not give a shit, lazy ass fucking attitude and work ethic. It boils my fucking blood. These people are dead fucking weight. She should work in a factory where she only has one primary task, because that's basically all she's fucking good at. FUCK! I am filled with rage and hate!!!!


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 8, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> *rage*


But does that make you really feel?


----------



## KingBear (May 8, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> I am filled with rage and hate!!!!



Holy shit, I almost thought I wrote this post.


----------



## Doglover89 (May 8, 2016)

When the folks who should have a clue...don't...
AP dude: (loudly) "code yellow!" "Lod, we have a code yellow!" "Lod!"
LOD: "everyone switch to channel 2...AP dude, you have a description of the child?"
AP dude: "wrong code, sorry".

TTOAPTM: haha. you're always pretty smug, so I enjoy seeing a time when YOU mess up.


----------



## CeeCee (May 8, 2016)

TTOTM? - Congratulations on getting a job at the Target that is 5 miles down the road. No - I cannot hand key in your employee number to give you the employee discount. Yes, I am serious. I need to actually need to see your card because you don't work here and I DON'T KNOW YOU.

*sigh*


----------



## mrknownothing (May 8, 2016)

To that one TL: Thank you for making a bale when I had way too much other shit to get done.



BullseyeBlues said:


> Wait, you're allowed to listen to music on the floor?  Is that while guests are around?  My store only allows music/headphones when the store isn't open to guests.



We're allowed to listen to music in the backroom as long as we use a speaker and can hear our walkies. We used to be allowed to use one earbud, but one particular TM kept using a headset to talk on the phone and never answered the walkie. Flow had a similar music policy when they were overnight; now that they're 4AM, I would imagine they can still listen before store opening.


----------



## SFSFun (May 9, 2016)

CeeCee said:


> TTOTM? - Congratulations on getting a job at the Target that is 5 miles down the road. No - I cannot hand key in your employee number to give you the employee discount. Yes, I am serious. I need to actually need to see your card because you don't work here and I DON'T KNOW YOU.
> 
> *sigh*


I've been there. Worked for Target for 2 months without shopping at another location. At my store the cashiers always asked for my numbers so I never carried the card and assumed it wasn't needed. Found out the hard way that I was wrong.


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 9, 2016)

We can listen to music in the AP office at any volume we want...so long as the STL doesn't walk in on anything too bad. 
I've been wanting to play this sing when we have an app for a while


----------



## WinterRose (May 9, 2016)

RedDelano said:


> That's very odd that they let you listen while the store was open. At the multiple locations I've worked, that's never been allowed.
> At the first 2 stores, they allowed music to be played over the intercom while we worked overnight. Someone said the reason we're not allowed to now, is because someone drove into a store at night, and the overnight flow didn't hear it over the music.



Not all salesfloor do this. Mostly consummables (pfresh). And with only one earbud. Right now, no one is allowed to any music. I'm not sure about backroom tho. At one point, they were the only ones who have earphones on (and overnight) but that might have changed recently when an ETL couldn't get ahold of any of them for a long while for a guest pull.


----------



## thenewgirl (May 10, 2016)

TTOTM stop brushing your hair all the time. It's not necessary to keep a brush in the drawer at your register.


----------



## Yetive (May 11, 2016)

thenewgirl said:


> TTOTM stop brushing your hair all the time. It's not necessary to keep a brush in the drawer at your register.


Eeww


----------



## NPC (May 11, 2016)

thenewgirl said:


> TTOTM stop brushing your hair all the time. It's not necessary to keep a brush in the drawer at your register.



Hasn't the bitch seen Gattaca? She's leavin' her DNA everywhere!


----------



## thenewgirl (May 11, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Hasn't the bitch seen Gattaca? She's leavin' her DNA everywhere!




It's a dude.


----------



## NPC (May 11, 2016)

thenewgirl said:


> It's a dude.



I stand by what I said. Lol


----------



## OopsChargeback (May 12, 2016)

TTOTL and the rest of Flow: We killed it today! 2700 pushed in under 4 hours. Such a good day for us.


----------



## Streetdate (May 12, 2016)

TTOSTL:
Stop trying to push the electronics stockroom entirely to the floor during inventory prep week, in the middle of TV transition, just before electronics transition. I get we can't sell it out of the backroom but ffs, you've got only one TM trying to push all that, and fill holes on the wall left from pog team, and who has aisles to super zone.


----------



## LadyCynide (May 13, 2016)

TTOETL: WHY would you lie to my face? I really like you, despite the lie, because you work super hard. However, when I ask who pushed something because 10 minutes into my shift I already have a basket of backstock, don't tell me you guys didn't even have any of that brand in the carts you pushed. Especially not when my TL was helping the group push it and saw half of a cart filled with it. So clearly it existed and someone overpushed it. And even if it wasn't from the huddle you were overseeing, it would have been done by flow, which is still YOUR RESPONSIBILITY.


----------



## calimero (May 13, 2016)

TTOTm : I clearly put my name on a sticky note on my my device charging in the locked cabinet while I was on lunch , and used another tm device while he went on lunch ...he only found the note left ...
Why the hell did you take it ? I called on the walkie and asked about it , and you didn't acknowledge that you had it .
I walked all over the store to find it , and asked every tm who had one to show me the number on the device .
When I got to you $***%#, I was fuming ...Especially when you tried to hide it , you were pushing reshop for Christ sake , I was supposed to backstock..
25 minutes lost .
I had the pleasure to announce on the walkie who the idiot who had it ...


----------



## Bosch (May 13, 2016)

calimero said:


> TTOTm : I clearly put my name on a sticky note on my my device charging in the locked cabinet while I was on lunch , and used another tm device while he went on lunch ...he only found the note left ...
> Why the hell did you take it ? I called on the walkie and asked about it , and you didn't acknowledge that you had it .
> I walked all over the store to find it , and asked every tm who had one to show me the number on the device .
> When I got to you $***%#, I was fuming ...Especially when you tried to hide it , you were pushing reshop for Christ sake , I was supposed to backstock..
> ...



That is not cool and we would be having a "Come to Jesus" conversation about that..


----------



## Yetive (May 13, 2016)

calimero said:


> TTOTm : I clearly put my name on a sticky note on my my device charging in the locked cabinet while I was on lunch , and used another tm device while he went on lunch ...he only found the note left ...
> Why the hell did you take it ? I called on the walkie and asked about it , and you didn't acknowledge that you had it .
> I walked all over the store to find it , and asked every tm who had one to show me the number on the device .
> When I got to you $***%#, I was fuming ...Especially when you tried to hide it , you were pushing reshop for Christ sake , I was supposed to backstock..
> ...


Put it with the registry ones.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (May 14, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Put it with the registry ones.


We used to do that. Then guest service got mad and started hiding any mydevice on the registry chargers and turning it in at the end of the night to the GSTL. When a TM asked it was always "someone must have taken it."


----------



## Yetive (May 14, 2016)

Bummer.


----------



## Redzee (May 14, 2016)

Ttotm: PULL
             A) the pallets from the line during the unload. 
             B) up your effing pants. Your bum is showing. No-one wants to see that or your giblets.


----------



## oath2order (May 14, 2016)

STL asked me if the backroom had backstocked meat.

God himself intervened because the idea that backroom is doing anything in the coolers is hilarious


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 14, 2016)

If you have a Deli, you might ask them if they have a charging cord back there. Our myDevice kept getting unplugged or picked up (no one but Deli can unlock it because it has a different code) so we commandeered a charging cord to get the thing charged in the morning.


----------



## Bosch (May 14, 2016)

NitroKing2110 said:


> We used to do that. Then guest service got mad and started hiding any mydevice on the registry chargers and turning it in at the end of the night to the GSTL. When a TM asked it was always "someone must have taken it."



That would get them written up. My STL would ask why were you hiding these all day?


----------



## hufflepuff (May 14, 2016)

TTOTL Why did you act like my sense of urgency for today's Code Green was too extreme?  I'm not sure how lightly you would like me to respond to seeing a very elderly guest fall and hit their head.


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (May 14, 2016)

TTOTM I know you're not normally softlines, so you don't care if you're doing something wrong, but I care because I will have to fix it later. Instead of ignoring me and continuing to do it wrong, just take my advice. Then I can stop being annoyed every time they schedule you over here. I want to like you but your attitude isn't helping things.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 14, 2016)

TTOTM: good luck transferring your meds. You have Caremark insurance, so you HAVE to use CVS, CVS in Target, or mail order.


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 15, 2016)

calimero said:


> TTOTm : I clearly put my name on a sticky note on my my device charging in the locked cabinet while I was on lunch , and used another tm device while he went on lunch ...he only found the note left ...
> Why the hell did you take it ? I called on the walkie and asked about it , and you didn't acknowledge that you had it .
> I walked all over the store to find it , and asked every tm who had one to show me the number on the device .
> When I got to you $***%#, I was fuming ...Especially when you tried to hide it , you were pushing reshop for Christ sake , I was supposed to backstock..
> ...


If I have to put it up for charging I sign out and if it's gone I look on the report of who signed into it and just pop up without notice. The look of fear. I have a reputation of being 1 of 2 myDevice police. My ETL-HR was terrified of when I would find out when she misplaced hers. Though she found it later.


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2016)

Hey STL, ETL-4am, and BRTLs why is it that we always panic about "why is there so much backstock in the freezer" when we get 3 pallets yet you all do nothing abiut it


----------



## mrknownothing (May 15, 2016)

To the softlines team: Thank you for helping me find unlocated items for SPU orders. Y'all are great.



oath2order said:


> Hey STL, ETL-4am, and BRTLs why is it that we always panic about "why is there so much backstock in the freezer" when we get 3 pallets yet you all do nothing abiut it



Because it's too cold in there.


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (May 15, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Hey STL, ETL-4am, and BRTLs why is it that we always panic about "why is there so much backstock in the freezer" when we get 3 pallets yet you all do nothing abiut it


Maybe if I let them accept the fdc trucks more often they'll actually get the coolers/freezer backstocked.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (May 16, 2016)

To the ETL-HR: You are unbelievable. You're damn lucky that guest didn't complain to the STL when you had the nerve to walk right up to me as I was helping them and proceed to screech in your standard patronizing tone, "less standing still, more actual working please." Yes, you did hear me right, I did _encourage_ the guest to fill out a comment card and mention this situation and your name, because that's just not something you do to a coworker, much less as the _god damn ETL-Human Resources_. Did I die and wake up in a world where I don't help guests anymore? Also, when you tell me that I need to finish an overflowing cart of HBA/Cosmetics strays in 30 minutes or less with no mydevice at noon in a high volume store, two things pop into my head: One, I am not a pizza delivery driver. It isn't 30 minutes or less and it's free, it's as fast as I can get it done and you pay me. Two, to quote my spirit animal Dr. Perry Cox from Scrubs: "any other day I'd say no, but today I'm going to go ahead and just say no." One day I want to take a trip to whatever incarnation of la-la land you seem to exist in every time you put on your nametag.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (May 17, 2016)

NitroKing2110 said:


> To the ETL-HR: You are unbelievable. You're damn lucky that guest didn't complain to the STL when you had the nerve to walk right up to me as I was helping them and proceed to screech in your standard patronizing tone, "less standing still, more actual working please." Yes, you did hear me right, I did _encourage_ the guest to fill out a comment card and mention this situation and your name, because that's just not something you do to a coworker, much less as the _god damn ETL-Human Resources_. Did I die and wake up in a world where I don't help guests anymore? Also, when you tell me that I need to finish an overflowing cart of HBA/Cosmetics strays in 30 minutes or less with no mydevice at noon in a high volume store, two things pop into my head: One, I am not a pizza delivery driver. It isn't 30 minutes or less and it's free, it's as fast as I can get it done and you pay me. Two, to quote my spirit animal Dr. Perry Cox from Scrubs: "any other day I'd say no, but today I'm going to go ahead and just say no." One day I want to take a trip to whatever incarnation of la-la land you seem to exist in every time you put on your nametag.


Where do they find these people?


----------



## Bosch (May 17, 2016)

BullseyeBabe said:


> Where do they find these people?



The left overs after the top tier employers snap up all the good ones in the graduating class at whatever school they are recruiting in..


----------



## redeye58 (May 17, 2016)

Yeh, they used to call 'em 'barrel-scrapings'.


----------



## masterofalltrades (May 18, 2016)

TTOTM I Was lifting a very heavy desk when youvstarted to ask yet another stupid question. You have ben here for 8 years , and you have yet to catch on to the most basic things.


----------



## SFSFun (May 18, 2016)

To the DC: Please stop adding a trailer and then only putting 600-800 pieces on it. It was funny the first few times but it's becoming a waste of time.


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2016)

Lol why does my store think "yes you can close and do pfresh furniture and infant hardlines"


----------



## tgtguy (May 19, 2016)

ttoetl- I get that hours are tight. I get that everyone needed to leave at their scheduled time. What I don't get is you walking around " pissy" because the backstock isn't done. You cant have it both ways...if you are that worried about it ...I can show you how to backstock.
ttotm- Quit using so much perfume. I smell you before I see you


----------



## redeye58 (May 19, 2016)

tgtguy said:


> Quit using so much perfume. I smell you before I see you


'Smellevision' lol


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2016)

So somehow my stores able to find time for me to fill presh for the opener but whenever I open somehow everything is always empty.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 19, 2016)

tgtguy said:


> ttotm- Quit using so much perfume. I smell you before I see you



There's a TM at my store who, after having a smoke, loads up on the perfume. So after break, she smells like an awful mix of cigarette smoke and floral fragrance.


----------



## tgtguy (May 20, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> There's a TM at my store who, after having a smoke, loads up on the perfume. So after break, she smells like an awful mix of cigarette smoke and floral fragrance.


We have one of those too....she uses some kind of fruity spray. So she smells like apples that have been cured in cigarette smoke....yummy


----------



## AltPants (May 20, 2016)

To that one ETLGE, this is the tenth cashier that's left because of your utter lack people skills. I get that some of them did need to be coached, but holy shit why are so many of our new hires specifically citing you as a reason for leaving? Why have more than one left before the end of their first shift? What the hell is wrong with this picture?


----------



## mrknownothing (May 20, 2016)

AltPants said:


> To that one ETLGE, this is the tenth cashier that's left because of your utter lack people skills. I get that some of them did need to be coached, but holy shit why are so many of our new hires specifically citing you as a reason for leaving? Why have more than one left before the end of their first shift? What the hell is wrong with this picture?



Sounds like my GE. I'm amazed we haven't lost more cashiers.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (May 20, 2016)

We had a guy like that. He would berate cashiers in front if guests. He would yell at them till they cried. We were all so glad to see him go.


----------



## AltPants (May 20, 2016)

I get that cashier turnover is pretty high in general, but damn. Except for Saturdays I don't think we've had more than five cashiers at on at a time for nearly a month, and we're high volume. We just can't keep em.


----------



## soyaxo (May 20, 2016)

TTETLs: Now you finally realise how horrid the Softlines zones have been becoming. It's not just shopping. It's obvious that someone is dumping clothes anywhere they fit in Softlines. It was nice to see one of y'all finally doing go-backs and seeing how it's not that easy like you'd think.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (May 20, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> TTETLs: Now you finally realise how horrid the Softlines zones have been becoming. It's not just shopping. It's obvious that someone is dumping clothes anywhere they fit in Softlines. It was nice to see one of y'all finally doing go-backs and seeing how it's not that easy like you'd think.


Thank you! We have the exact same problem here at my store. Infant cloths in intimates, mens clothing in rtw and etc. It's a huge pain in the butt that noone seems to be taking seriously.


----------



## Produce Queen (May 21, 2016)

TTOSTL: will you please stop sing/talking on the walkie. It's loud and so fake cheerful.  We all hate it.


----------



## griezmanns (May 21, 2016)

TTOETL: I know of close to 10 people in your department looking to leave. You're pretty horrible as a manager and you don't know how to run a store when you're LOD. I honestly wish you'd never been hired.


----------



## Bosch (May 21, 2016)

One cashier from 7:30-11pm... Are you stupid? Well yes we know you are but on a Saturday? You are fucking nuts.. I hope that cashier just walks out.. A high volume store with one cashier.. Fucking newbie ETLs..


----------



## BullseyeBabe (May 21, 2016)

That's why one of our GSAs just quit.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 21, 2016)

To that one ETL: As hard as it may be to believe based on the behavior of some of my co-workers, we don't just stand around with nothing to do in the backroom. You don't need to drop 30 POG fills to "give us something to do." And the fact that you singled me out to push all of them is downright unacceptable. Kindly fornicate with thyself.


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (May 22, 2016)

TTOETL: As soon as you started at our store, everyone started leaving. Coincidence? No.


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 22, 2016)

TT3TM's: Well, fuck. I liked all of you. At least you  three weren't the instigators, but you really shouldn't have been giving those kinds of discounts to another team member without getting approval from at least a team lead. Good luck with your future endeavors. 
TTOTM: Fuck you, asshole. You badgering the above 3 to give you discounts, especially when you damn well knew that those items you "found on the wrong price," weren't those prices, led to the 4 of you being fired. You're the only one I'm pissed at. You're the only one who benefitted from this whole scheme. Fuck you.
TTOPA: I think I'm in love, but I'm just going to keep that to myself.


----------



## Rdhdstpchl (May 22, 2016)

TTETLOG: Yea, you graduated from college, you have no life experience!  Your high school drama making machine is hurting our store!  Flirting with the cuties while you have a wife and 2 young kids at home shows how little you care for them!  No pictures of the kids.  No pictures of the wife.   I am glad that our STL is holding your feet to the Target corporate fire,demanding that the process be followed to the letter, not however you feel at the minute.


----------



## LadyCynide (May 22, 2016)

TTOETL: Yes, I went home early yesterday. Yes, I'm calling out for tonight. I can't walk without feeling like I'm going to pass out. You can complain about attendance as much as you want, but we both know that I do more in one 4 hour shift then you do in a week, so get off my back. I get sick. Sorry that I'm a human and that inconveniences you.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 22, 2016)

TTOLT: you KNOW I have plans today because we were texting about them LAST NIGHT! Why on earth would you call to ask me to work today?!?!


----------



## FredPanda3 (May 23, 2016)

TTOTM: Your competitive and two-faced demeanor isn't cute. I am so sick of you checking up on everyone else's zones during your shift critiquing everyone else's work ethic and performance. I'm also sick and tired of hearing you throw people under the bus because they "don't do their job" and/or are "lazy" and then smiling in their faces when you see them, telling them how great they are. Your behavior causes me enormous stress because I'm always afraid of being the next person that you decide to turn on and turn the whole SL team against. By the way, that girl actually asked to go to market because of you and your shit-talking and you have the nerve to tell her to return to SL.


----------



## FredPanda3 (May 23, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> I would never say a TM wasn't doing their job. However, we tend to have TMs who come up with excuses to avoid answering the phone. And when I am operator the ONLY time I transfer a call is to electronics, guest service, or the LOD. Any other department I find out what the guest wants and then ask a TM to check for a specific DPCI/item. But I know nothing about electronics so I'm little help to a guest looking for a phone, ipad, etc. Also, tms need to realize that we operators are the ones dealing with angry guests yelling at us when no one answers their call. I don't care if a tm takes a while to pick up a call but I don't want to be berated by the guest on the phone either.


As a sometimes operator I second this, we understand that things can get busy on the floor, but the guest usually doesn't and they come at us because they think we're not the ones doing our job of transferring calls.


----------



## SFSFun (May 23, 2016)

TTOTM: I can sort of understand that you don't like using the power equipment, but that doesn't mean it's cool to just burn literally every item in bulk, every time you get one in a batch.


----------



## CeeCee (May 23, 2016)

LadyCynide said:


> TTOETL: Yes, I went home early yesterday. Yes, I'm calling out for tonight. I can't walk without feeling like I'm going to pass out. You can complain about attendance as much as you want, but we both know that I do more in one 4 hour shift then you do in a week, so get off my back. I get sick. Sorry that I'm a human and that inconveniences you.



I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## LadyCynide (May 23, 2016)

CeeCee said:


> I hope you are feeling better!



Mostly, thanks! Still a bit off balance, but definitely better.


----------



## PullMonkey (May 23, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> TTOTM: I can sort of understand that you don't like using the power equipment, but that doesn't mean it's cool to just burn literally every item in bulk, every time you get one in a batch.


Is it weird that I loved it when bulk items fell into batches, because I loved using the power equipment so much?


----------



## Circle9 (May 23, 2016)

I've used power equipment a whole lot over the last couple months and while I wouldn't say I'm uncomfortable with it, its sometimes more hassle than I'd like. Especially after that time I rammed the stacker into one of the legs of the brand new line our PMT had installed a few weeks beforehand. It was an easy fix but still, I felt like an ass after that. And now I try to drive the equipment like senior citizen who doesn't want to lose their license.

Then again, I'm not the one(s) responsible for one of the transition steel's legs _no longer bolted to or even fully touching the floor._ Somebody did a number on that one; I should take a picture sometime.


----------



## Circle9 (May 24, 2016)

To that one TL: Thanks for calling out for a second day in a row. I hope you had a very, very good reason because people are getting sick of this.

To that one ETL: Thanks for giving my PDA to a vendor while I was on break because you thought I was gone for the day.

To that one TL: It was bad enough when they promoted you to TL. Now SrTL? Great.


----------



## LadyCynide (May 24, 2016)

TTOLeadershipTeam: I'm honestly so upset with you right now that I don't even care if you guys read this and figure out who I am. When one of your hardest working TMs gets married, and a friend of hers (me) sets up a box for everyone to write her a note, it's kind of a shitty thing to do to not write a single one. I went through the notes to separate any that got stuck together and to fluff the box to make it seem nice and full, and what I noticed was a whole lot of notes from TMs, and not ONE SINGLE NOTE FROM AN EXECUTIVE OR TL. I'm sorry that you guys are bitter that she had to move so she couldn't keep working here, but how rude can you be? Guess that's why I'll be partying right beside her at her wedding while you all sit at work on a Saturday night.


----------



## toredandkhaki (May 24, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> To that one TL: Thanks for calling out for a second day in a row. I hope you had a very, very good reason because people are getting sick of this.
> 
> To that one ETL: Thanks for giving my PDA to a vendor while I was on break because you thought I was gone for the day.
> 
> To that one TL: It was bad enough when they promoted you to TL. Now SrTL? Great.


one of these at my store. Total power-mad person..


----------



## thenewgirl (May 24, 2016)

TTwholeleadershipTeam. Get your shit together. Every TL is telling cashiers different rules. How are we supposed to know what to do?!  What am I supposed to zone at 9 am? I can only wipe my belt so many times before I need to cut my own head off.


----------



## signingminion (May 24, 2016)

Ttotl: don't touch my extendable pole


----------



## redeye58 (May 24, 2016)

Not with a ten-foot pole


----------



## HLOlympic (May 25, 2016)

To that one operator, please pull the walkie further away from your mouth. It's frustrating trying to decipher what you're saying. Also, do not read the DPCI number ridiculously fast. It's already hard enough trying to type on the MyDevices without a typo.

To my ETL, thank you for being such an awesome down to earth person. Also for helping out on the lanes the majority of the time and allowing another TM and I to learn how to pull clearances, I know it's not anything major but it's nice to feel useful when needed and also appreciated! You rock and please never leave!

To the BRTL, I'm glad you weren't here today. Compared to all the other TLs, you have the worst attitude and are a jerk. Sincerely TMs


----------



## AltPants (May 25, 2016)

Why yes, I'd love to re-sort a toys cart from yesterday because you couldn't be bothered to not push it out and instead mixed in a bunch of foreign crap. Thanks for nothing shitwits.


----------



## signingminion (May 25, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Not with a ten-foot pole


Oh you...

Ttosrtl:holy fuck sticks.  I'm not sure what we will do without you.


----------



## Firefox (May 25, 2016)

TTOEntireSalesfloorTeam: Empty flats do not belong in front of the baler. Flats with cardboard on them do not belong in front of the baler. Flats with backstock on them definitely do not belong in front of the baler. Nor do empty flats belong in the middle of the main stockroom aisle. Please, clean up after yourself and slide them underneath the diaper steel, I know you all know that's where we put flats because that's where they've *always* gone, and that's where both you and I get them from.

*Stop being lazy fucks!* I am not your nanny. Put your cardboard in the baler, put your plastics and trash in the garbage bag tied to the baler, and return your vehicle to the appropriate location. It's not that difficult. When I have to clear out the baler area every 30-45 minutes of 3 or more vehicles, whether filled with cardboard/trash/backstock/empty, there's a problem.

TTOLeadershipTeam: You need to get your shit together. Hours are at an all-time low and the store is burning to the ground yet you are all still chatting away in TSC ignoring everything else in the store. Overnight isn't coming clean, which leaves a metric fuckton of backstock for the dayside team to clean up, which means that we can't do our job and then *we* don't come clean, leaving more backstock for Overnight to take care of which just perpetuates the cycle. Even on days where we have 2--3 or more ETLs in the building, on top of the LOD, none of them have deemed it important enough for them to pick up a PDA and start backstocking. We haven't been able to do anything in the past week except backstock, pull, and deal with overnight's corner cutting practices. Nobody has done an Empty Location Audit in weeks. No aisles are getting updated. Our entire world right now is catching up on everything that overnight didn't get to finish, and it's really testing the limits of what I can put up with. Truthfully, my cynical outlook might have something to do with the fact that I'm on day 6 of a 7 straight days of work and a back-to-back-to-back clopen. It took me over an hour and a half to set the line tonight, because the area around the line was just jam packed with pallet upon pallet of freight. I jammed as many pallets as I could into the SFS area, but even then there were a couple of freight pallets left over on the line. Plus we're looking at even further payroll cuts, which is absolutely absurd considering that we are managing to somehow hover at yellow for most of our metrics, but I can guarantee that any further cuts will seriously destroy our metrics.

Tonight we *didn't even have a closing cashier*. I feel so bad for the closing GSA, cause that fucking sucks.


----------



## Firefox (May 25, 2016)

Also;

TTOETL-GE: I still have not gotten my review yet. The Friday two weeks ago you told me that you would give me my review, but you didn't get to it that night. You were the LOD, I get it, it's fine we both work tomorrow we'll do it again. But no, you didn't do it then either, even after I brought it up with you. And it was the perfect time too, since my ETL-OPS was working and I had asked if she would sit in on the review so that I can get feedback from her as well as far as my performance goes. Instead of doing my review, you made a lame excuse about having *dinner plans* and left early for the night. And here we are, almost three weeks later, still no review. We have shared several shifts and I have brought it up with you *repeatedly* and you have failed to give me the time of day. Now is when I escalate, because I've always known that you were incompetent but this is just ridiculous. I plan on having a long, extensive talk with both the ETL-HR and the STL about the way that you've handled this. The kicker is that it isn't just me, none of the GSAs have gotten their reviews either! Our Sr.GSTL gave the cashier's their reviews almost a month ago, and the sales floor TMs got their almost 2 months ago at this point! How can you justify putting this off for so long?


----------



## signingminion (May 26, 2016)

Firefox said:


> Also;
> 
> TTOETL-GE: I still have not gotten my review yet. The Friday two weeks ago you told me that you would give me my review, but you didn't get to it that night. You were the LOD, I get it, it's fine we both work tomorrow we'll do it again. But no, you didn't do it then either, even after I brought it up with you. And it was the perfect time too, since my ETL-OPS was working and I had asked if she would sit in on the review so that I can get feedback from her as well as far as my performance goes. Instead of doing my review, you made a lame excuse about having *dinner plans* and left early for the night. And here we are, almost three weeks later, still no review. We have shared several shifts and I have brought it up with you *repeatedly* and you have failed to give me the time of day. Now is when I escalate, because I've always known that you were incompetent but this is just ridiculous. I plan on having a long, extensive talk with both the ETL-HR and the STL about the way that you've handled this. The kicker is that it isn't just me, none of the GSAs have gotten their reviews either! Our Sr.GSTL gave the cashier's their reviews almost a month ago, and the sales floor TMs got their almost 2 months ago at this point! How can you justify putting this off for so long?


Every year a half dozen regular tm never get a review at my store. Every.  Year.


----------



## Yetive (May 26, 2016)

Firefox said:


> Our Sr.GSTL gave the cashier's their reviews almost a month ago, and the sales floor TMs got their almost 2 months ago at this point! How can you justify putting this off for so long?


Why isn't the GSTL giving you your review?


----------



## Firefox (May 26, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Why isn't the GSTL giving you your review?



No idea. I had asked him to just give it to me, but he wasn't able to find it. I don't even particularly care who I get the review from because I'm no longer in the front end, and I can't get any useful feedback from either the ETL-GE or the Sr. GSTL. I wish my ETL-OPS or my BRTL would have done the review because I can actually get useful feedback from them.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 26, 2016)

TTEntireManagementTeam: I realize we are no longer Target, but our registers are still Target and when we put in a change request, it would be nice to get it in a timely manner. I realize you're busy, but we shouldn't have to call FIVE TIMES to get change for the registers!


----------



## Yetive (May 26, 2016)

Firefox said:


> No idea. I had asked him to just give it to me, but he wasn't able to find it. I don't even particularly care who I get the review from because I'm no longer in the front end, and I can't get any useful feedback from either the ETL-GE or the Sr. GSTL. I wish my ETL-OPS or my BRTL would have done the review because I can actually get useful feedback from them.


Can't find it?!  Just take the raise, and ask your TL or etl to have a sit down with you and discuss how you are doing in your new area.


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 27, 2016)

TTwhoeverTM: why when I go on Safari on the myDevice someone found and I see a Google search for "The Breakroom Target"? You do know Target can monitor everything on those things right? You're smart.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 27, 2016)

TTOTM: I'll bet you were pissed when you couldn't figure out the unlock code for the Deli myDevice you grabbed! It was so nice of you to rip off the "Deli only" sticker on the back. I hope you get rained on, jerk.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 27, 2016)

To that one team member: You may not like me for whatever reason, but I like working with you because you actually care about getting things done.

To the multiple ETLs who "worked" earlier today: Seriously, not a single one of you could come to the backroom to unlock the compactor or run the baler while my backroom comrade was pulling the CAFs alone? I walked into a huge fucking mess because of you.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (May 27, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> To the multiple ETLs who "worked" earlier today: Seriously, not a single one of you could come to the backroom to unlock the compactor or run the baler while my backroom comrade was pulling the CAFs alone? I walked into a huge fucking mess because of you.


What I love to find is when the ETLs
don't run the compactor.  Just overfill the compactor so now it is jammed.


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 29, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> TTOTM: I'll bet you were pissed when you couldn't figure out the unlock code for the Deli myDevice you grabbed! It was so nice of you to rip off the "Deli only" sticker on the back. I hope you get rained on, jerk.


Hope they didn't do it too many times. They'd have erased it...


----------



## wasdwhycantimove (May 29, 2016)

TTOCA: you're normally a really dry person, you compliment me a lot about giving good advice even though you ask some pretty basic stuff and our relationship is kind of weird; but I was nearly crying when you came up to the service desk and said to me with a straight face. 'I am about 5 minutes from self identifying as a woman to be able to clean up the god damn womens restroom!'


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 29, 2016)

RunForACallBox said:


> Hope they didn't do it too many times. They'd have erased it...


Either they figured it out or they gave up before it bricked. We got it back, so here's to hoping it doesn't walk away again!


----------



## LadyCynide (May 30, 2016)

TTOLeadershipTeam: First of all, good job losing my Final paperwork. Works for me! Second, nice try with the new coaching, but your dates are wrong, and you claim I NCNS'ed, but my phone records say differently. And those funeral days you swore wouldn't count? Yeah, i have that in writing. So I'm not signing shit.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (May 31, 2016)

Oh no LadyC! Sorry to hear they're doing you that way. Hang in there!


----------



## soyaxo (May 31, 2016)

TTOTPS: I don't know what you said to the guest on the phone that you took a call from, but she was a _raging bitch_ for the first two calls, and whatever you said to her made her feel the need to call back a little while later and apologise to me, so... Thank you for saying whatever you said to her!







Speaking of which... To that one GSA/GSTL: That extension you sent me/Our Electronics TM to send a call to was the AP TV office.. Not Starbucks.. The Electronics TM left the boat to come to the fitting room because we thought the phone was messing up.. This was quite interesting to be honest LOL.. I feel like this guest was extremely confused.


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 31, 2016)

3209? That's the AP extension at every store.


----------



## soyaxo (May 31, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> 3209? That's the AP extension at every store.


 Not the main office, the one with the TV camera screens. 3399 whereas Starbucks is 3389.


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 31, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> Not the main office, the one with the TV camera screens. 3399 whereas Starbucks is 3389.


Oh, yeah, that works too.


----------



## RedDelano (Jun 1, 2016)

TTOTM: I know you've been out of work for 4 months with a broken leg, but you should have been fired at the end of the holidays for your habit of watching porn while on the floor.


----------



## AltPants (Jun 1, 2016)

TTOTM: Please, continue to get pissy when I tell you there's a cat ready for you at SD. I've personally been calling guests saying "so and so is here, being all your returns at once, I've got plans to have them busy with reshops all day."


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 1, 2016)

Cat......?


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 1, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Cat......?


Well, doing reshop is a lot like herding cats...


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 1, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Cat......?


Probably supposed to be Cart.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 1, 2016)

Ttotm:don't think your shit don't stink...cause it does.  Speed doesn't count when you fuck up everything you touch...


----------



## AltPants (Jun 1, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Ttotm:don't think your shit don't stink...cause it does.  Speed doesn't count when you fuck up everything you touch...


This is a legit fear of mine. I do go through so many returns carts (and yes, it was supposed to be cart) that I do worry that I'm screwing something up. No one has said anything though so...


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 1, 2016)

AltPants said:


> This is a legit fear of mine. I do go through so many returns carts (and yes, it was supposed to be cart) that I do worry that I'm screwing something up. No one has said anything though so...



If you were at my store, I wouldn't complain as long as everything was sorted correctly. Non-use of Smart Sort still drives me crazy even though I'm backroom now.


----------



## thenewgirl (Jun 2, 2016)

TTOTM really I don't even know what your position is. I think you're a TL of some sort. Anyways, you've been rude to me twice in a one week period and that's more than I can handle. See it may look like I wasn't doing anything, but I just clocked in and was looking for the TL to see what lane to go to. While you were in a line checking out, I assume you are off the clock. Telling me rudely to just get on a lane is not helpful. My TL doesn't know I'm here, and breaks will get messed up. Thank you and fuck off.


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Jun 2, 2016)

TTOTL You were the reason I transferred and now that I heard you are probably going to be my new team lead at my new store, I am pissed. If this isn't a major conflict of interest, I don't know what is.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 2, 2016)

AltPants said:


> This is a legit fear of mine. I do go through so many returns carts (and yes, it was supposed to be cart) that I do worry that I'm screwing something up. No one has said anything though so...


Most people would say something. I would,  politely. 

This is pog though.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jun 2, 2016)

To the operator again. Stop screaming into the motherfucking walkie. We know we have a toys call on 2280, however there is only 4 people on the floor total and 2 are on backup, so please be patient,  and loose that shitty attitude.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 3, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> To the operator again. Stop screaming into the motherfucking walkie. We know we have a toys call on 2280, however there is only 4 people on the floor total and 2 are on backup, so please be patient,  and loose that shitty attitude.



On the flip side of that please stop saying "Thank you" after every single damn thing you say operator.

But I will take not screeching more than anything. No one can understand you, and you don't get the hint when you are asked to repeat yourself every single time you call out for something.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 3, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Ttotm:don't think your shit don't stink...cause it does.  Speed doesn't count when you fuck up everything you touch...



Repeat for every single member of our Flow team.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jun 3, 2016)

TTOTM I've been here much longer than you and you aren't even on instocks. I promise I know how to do a RIG.. it's really not difficult.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 4, 2016)

Ttotm: not only does your shit stink,  your thoughts pattern is flawed.  Yes you worked a little bit at another store,  but I've worked twice as long,  at this store. Which means I get more hours than the rest of you stupid fucks. I actually negotiated that when I stepped into signing with the stl. So if I have 32hrs you get the same or less. Nobody cares you want 40, they weren't there to give. Plus your work ethic sucks abs the hrtm knows if she gives you a cashier shift you'll call out. Good luck bitching til they find you 40 hrs. They don't care.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 4, 2016)

TTOTM: Yes setting a produce revision right in the middle of us pushing produce from the FDC truck is absolutely a great idea


----------



## hufflepuff (Jun 4, 2016)

TTExTM Half the store believes you're the one calling out profanity, and generally interfering, over our walkie channels. Everyone knows it's something you would do. It's not exactly a mystery.


----------



## AltPants (Jun 4, 2016)

TTOTM: Do not tell another TM how to do something at SD when I'm saying something different, especially when I'm reading from the GS training book. Now I have to wonder how much of the shit I have to fix is the result of people giving bad information while I'm not here.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 4, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> TTExTM Half the store believes you're the one calling out profanity, and generally interfering, over our walkie channels. Everyone knows it's something you would do. It's not exactly a mystery.


Tell everyone to just use channel 3 for a week or so (obviously don't say that over the walkie). The TM will probably think his walkie is broken and move on.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jun 4, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Tell everyone to just use channel 3 for a week or so (obviously don't say that over the walkie). The TM will probably think his walkie is broken and move on.



But Indyme buttons and red phones announce on Ch. 1...


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 4, 2016)

NitroKing2110 said:


> But Indyme buttons and red phones announce on Ch. 1...


Perfect!


----------



## hufflepuff (Jun 4, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Tell everyone to just use channel 3 for a week or so (obviously don't say that over the walkie). The TM will probably think his walkie is broken and move on.



They do it on every channel, lol. Even when they ignore 'em and try using a different main channel.


----------



## BackroomBeast (Jun 5, 2016)

SrTLRep said:


> And for the good
> 
> When you're having a rough night and that certain team member kicks *** all night long and another one stays to help make bales. Then after giving the team lunch and realizing right when you're about to clock out the breakroom didn't get cleaned, going to clean it and finding its already been done.
> 
> I love my team.


You are lucky, my team loves to make me clean the break room, even though a barely use the breakroom. (I drink a coffee and have a hotdog and get back to work) 

And, To that one TM who thought it was a great idea to **** in the breakroom: I don't even know what to say. I run from the backroom un to the breakroom after hearing "Can someone clean the breakroom, you wont believe what just happened" 5 ninutes later,  walking into the breakroom, I see 4 TMs either cursing at the TM who "by accident" dropped a diarrhea, or attempting to the strong stomach to clean diarrhea that belonged to a 55 year old TM. To make my day even more crappy, this TM was acting like some old crabby general gone target TL. I gagged when I started cleaning the liquid crap, almost vomited about 5 times. Thank god the old man (who also was going borderline stalker on every female in the store) was fired.


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Jun 6, 2016)

TTOHRETL: thank you for being the first HR ETL out of the 5 I've dealt with who actually does things in the best interest of your tm's and looking into concerns instead of just saying you will. I'm typically not a complainer, but this issue was a huge deal to me and if things had kept going where they were going I would have quit.


----------



## sher (Jun 6, 2016)

To that leadership team, be careful who you talk your shit in front of. You're making assumptions about who's on your side and you're wrong, because... Idk... That anyone is on your side....


----------



## Jefmanly (Jun 6, 2016)

RedDelano said:


> TTOTM: I know you've been out of work for 4 months with a broken leg, but you should have been fired at the end of the holidays for your habit of watching porn while on the floor.




Wait what the FUCK, how did target not auto block anything like that i mean really .... wow , i'm in shock in how that could even fucking happen


----------



## OopsChargeback (Jun 7, 2016)

TTOTL: You've generally been getting better at being a leader, and for the most part you've gotten really good at organizing people to speed up our push process, but for fuck's sake you need to stop sending me, by myself, to bowl and push 100+ cartons plus multiple flats worth of autofills in Paper with less than 30 minutes before the store opens and my shift ends. It does not work. It is a bad time. It's like the one thing you keep doing weirdly badly.


----------



## toredandkhaki (Jun 8, 2016)

TTOLOD: get real. My TL gave me a not so nice talking to  because I went above and beyond and set 6 endcaps on a slow night?  There's a hockey game on, everyone is asking about redcards to every guest, so why do I need to stand there and do nothing and make sure they're  doing what I know they're already doing? Btw, you weren't even there that night. This is ridiculous. 

Also, TTOTM, complaining to a TL about me when you barked at me to jump on the lanes s9 you didn't have to wait, while I'm currently  scheduled at guest service and have constant guests, and trying to help with the 2 1/2 pallets of bullseye playground push? Fuck you kindly.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jun 8, 2016)

NitroKing2110 said:


> But Indyme buttons and red phones announce on Ch. 1...


I see no problem. Carry on. :APSealOfApproval:


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 8, 2016)

TTO new GSA: I love ya dude, I really do. We got hired pretty close together and used to close together as cashiers all the time. I'm glad you got promoted (Lord knows I wouldn't want that job), but... you need to STOP saying we don't do shit in softlines. The first two times you said it, it was funny. The next time I was ready to tell my TL what you said. You are young, if you want to be a supervisor, gain some maturity.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jun 8, 2016)

TTOGSTL: Ok, lose the attitude about your CL E/Cs. If you would set them like you are supposed to in the first place instead of flexing whatever the hell you want, then you wouldnt get pissy when we actually set them correctly. Email your ETL and whine to him. And saying you want to have a conversation with the POG team. Ok, more than happy to... but you raise your voice and yell like you did at another TM, I'm walking out until you can act like a grown up instead of a 5 year old. Bitch.


----------



## Infinim (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes they can and they do. They just have very limited scope of websites that are restricted. This goes for anything on Target WIFI, your normal plans are your own thing and no one is allowed to block the signal.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 9, 2016)

Infinim said:


> Yes they can and they do. They just have very limited scope of websites that are restricted. This goes for anything on Target WIFI, your normal plans are your own thing and no one is allowed to block the signal.


My guess is they were on their own data.  I get 4g lte in store...


----------



## Firefox (Jun 9, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> They do it on every channel, lol. Even when they ignore 'em and try using a different main channel.



They do not. The only ones that do are the "Team member needs assistance at the time clock" call buttons. Source: Am Backroom, always on Channel 2 and have not heard a call button in the six months that I have been backroom unless it's an overnight TM needing to be clocked in.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jun 10, 2016)

Firefox said:


> They do not. The only ones that do are the "Team member needs assistance at the time clock" call buttons. Source: Am Backroom, always on Channel 2 and have not heard a call button in the six months that I have been backroom unless it's an overnight TM needing to be clocked in.



The ex TM was interfering with every channel, not the call buttons.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2016)

Ugh the STL won't leave me alone about the fucking candy aisle


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2016)

They are trying to make me to price change after I get back from my lunch. The last time I did price change I puked in the middle of the huddle. Evidently this is a bad idea


----------



## Firefox (Jun 10, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> The ex TM was interfering with every channel, not the call buttons.



My bad, I misread.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 11, 2016)

To the STL and CA: thanks to both of you for backing up when needed. The other night went to hell in a hand bag as we lost 3 cashiers between 6:00 and 6:30. They have to scheduled enough cashiers (and I'm not surprised) since like march.. but we are always slammed till 930ish. I understood why they did in January (and it worked) but this is f**king ridiculous.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jun 11, 2016)

popper213 said:


> To the STL and CA: thanks to both of you for backing up when needed. The other night went to hell in a hand bag as we lost 3 cashiers between 6:00 and 6:30. They have to scheduled enough cashiers (and I'm not surprised) since like march.. but we are always slammed till 930ish. I understood why they did in January (and it worked) but this is f**king ridiculous.


Same here. Tonight was an absolute nightmare. It was insanely busy in the entire store for the whole day. Tons of backups with very heavy guest traffic. We all busted our butts just trying to keep our heads above water and guess what our LOD asks everyone?  "Why isn't your zone done yet?" She walked the entire store all fucking day and had the audacity to ask us that?!


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 11, 2016)

Reshop Ninja said:


> Same here. Tonight was an absolute nightmare. It was insanely busy in the entire store for the whole day. Tons of backups with very heavy guest traffic. We all busted our butts just trying to keep our heads above water and guess what our LOD asks everyone?  "Why isn't your zone done yet?" She walked the entire store all fucking day and had the audacity to ask us that?!



Right?? I've just learned sales floor and I'm the one they normally call for back up... it's like maybe if you actually schedule enough people..  wishful thinking.


----------



## marxlish (Jun 11, 2016)

TTOclosingLOD: Hey, you are awesome. Thank you so much for standing up for the cashiers to the morning LOD.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 11, 2016)

TTO new ETL/LOD: You da man. You were at a training session since 6 am and still came in to close the store afterwards since the closing ETL was sick. Then you were on register for a while cause we had one cashier after 7pm due to who knows what. I gained some respect for you after that shift.


----------



## Zone (Jun 13, 2016)

To the entire management staff: None of you ever had a problem with calling me on every single day off I've had for the past year when trying to cover call outs. Where the hell were you yesterday during my first ever NCNS in 9 years?

I'm sorry it happened and I have no excuse for it and I'm ready to accept reprimand for it. Seriously though. Nice to know you'll have my back if I'm in a ditch on the side of the road.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 13, 2016)

Zone said:


> To the entire management staff: None of you ever had a problem with calling me on every single day off I've had for the past year when trying to cover call outs. Where the hell were you yesterday during my first ever NCNS in 9 years?
> 
> I'm sorry it happened and I have no excuse for it and I'll ready to accept reprimand for it. Seriously though. Nice to know you'll have my back if I'm in a ditch on the side of the road.


Pretty sure some genius at corporate decided that no one is allowed to call people who NCNS. Knew a newbie who wrote down the wrong week's schedule and "quit" when they accidentally NCNS'd 3 times in a row. (I know them personally so I know they didn't do it on purpose.)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 13, 2016)

Zone said:


> To the entire management staff: None of you ever had a problem with calling me on every single day off I've had for the past year when trying to cover call outs. Where the hell were you yesterday during my first ever NCNS in 9 years?
> 
> I'm sorry it happened and I have no excuse for it and I'm ready to accept reprimand for it. Seriously though. Nice to know you'll have my back if I'm in a ditch on the side of the road.





Deli Ninja said:


> Pretty sure some genius at corporate decided that no one is allowed to call people who NCNS. Knew a newbie who wrote down the wrong week's schedule and "quit" when they accidentally NCNS'd 3 times in a row. (I know them personally so I know they didn't do it on purpose.)


Seriously? My store called if I was ever even 5 minutes late!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 13, 2016)

We're not supposed to call, but usually someone does.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 14, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> Pretty sure some genius at corporate decided that no one is allowed to call people who NCNS. Knew a newbie who wrote down the wrong week's schedule and "quit" when they accidentally NCNS'd 3 times in a row. (I know them personally so I know they didn't do it on purpose.)


Policy or not, someone will still call or text you at my store.


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Jun 14, 2016)

One time my team lead didnt see me come in and the LOD was on a different channel when I announced I was there, so they waited 20 minutes, called me, and left a voicemail bc they thought there was something wrong. One of my friends accidentally did a NCNS and no one tried calling her. It really depends on the LOD at my store.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 14, 2016)

Best practice is not to call.  Bitch hrtm said that to me when she first transferred... I straight up told her "this store is a family,  we care about each other. We call until we reach you.  When a tm was murdered it helped figure out she was missing faster. If you won't another tl can. " she's never fought it again.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 14, 2016)

My In-Stocks team has everyone else's phone numbers and we will text if they are over 15min late. That allows for traffic issues but allows them to call in and be "late" while they get their butt on the road into work.


----------



## Kaitii (Jun 14, 2016)

To leadership:

How the fuck you going to come to me at 7pm and tell me we have a visit tomorrow and the most important thing is the zone and don't worry about go backs wHEN IVE BEEN HERE FOR 3 HOURS WORKING ON GO BACKS. You want the zone finished by 9:30 on top of that and you're sending me to lunch at 7:40 mhm yeah fuck you the zone will be finished when it's finished. Quality not guaranteed.


----------



## TargetHEEL (Jun 15, 2016)

TTOTL: Actually, two team leads in electronics. Partners in crime. Every time you say my name you not only bark it, you say my full name. This isn't my name, but imagine if your name was John and everyone you know calls you John and your nametag says John but these two TLs call you Johnathan even though that's a name your own mother hasn't even called you since you were 5. You two constantly seem to be up my ass and screaming my name on walkie and it's making me want to quit after being with the company for 3 years. No team lead at my old store was ever as much of a tightass as you two are. Coaching me for leaving a couple things at the electronics desk, once. Threatening to coach me for forgetting to sign the electronics keys out, once, when I know for a fact that I'm one of the only people who usually remembers to actually sign them out, considering I'm usually the only name I see in the key book. I'm usually the leader in RedCards and attachments in our department but you still talk to me like I'm a stupid child.  I see how you talk to my fellow electronics TMs and it's nothing like this. My fellow electronics TMs even say to me that they think you give me a much harder time than them and I'd love to know why. Other LODs and even my STL who can be a bit crazy sometimes seem to like me, at least to my face, constantly saying what a good job I am doing with RedCards and such. My old store was where district HQ was, so district leadership gave me glowing reviews when I was transferring to this store and would always tell me I'm friendly with guests and great at completing tasks. But never my direct team leads at this store. Are you trying to be "the bad cops"? It seems like you're always trying to bust me doing something wrong and I'm tired of having a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach when I hear my full name getting screamed on walkie.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Jun 15, 2016)

To the electronics team member:  it's not funny when a deaf applicant used the word listen during an interview. By the way, to the ETL he was talking to. True, deaf people can't hear cars coming while pushing carts. That's why they have to be more attentive to what's going on around them.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 15, 2016)

OneGoodEar said:


> To the electronics team member:  it's not funny when a deaf applicant used the word listen during an interview. By the way, to the ETL he was talking to. True, deaf people can't hear cars coming while pushing carts. That's why they have to be more attentive to what's going on around them.




We had to intervene at DVR when a major chain (not Target) wanted to hire a deaf person for a CA type position but then decided to make them wear a vest saying DEAF (for their safety doncha know).
It took a lot of talking to explain that a deaf person is probably more aware of their environment than a hearing one and would be just safe out in parking lot (and that the vest was not only discriminatory but disgusting).


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jun 15, 2016)

At my store, if you're more than 10 minutes late, generally either HR, the LOD, or a TL will call you.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jun 16, 2016)

To whichever ETLs made the decision...  It was nice of you to order lunch for the TMs who came from another store to help us clean the backroom. But why didn't you offer any to the few of us that you placed back there today? We spent all day backstocking in the heat.. instead of on our regular tasks. An offer would have been nice.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 17, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> To whichever ETLs made the decision...  It was nice of you to order lunch for the TMs who came from another store to help us clean the backroom. But why didn't you offer any to the few of us that you placed back there today? We spent all day backstocking in the heat.. instead of on our regular tasks. An offer would have been nice.



Its like when they order food but it comes in after all the process teams lunches are over. Way to make us feel appreciated!!!!


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 17, 2016)

TTOHRTM/ETL-HR: Thank youuu for having me close only one or two times a week rather than four or five. And only two-three fitting room shifts instead of five. And...you're letting me work ship from store shifts! Even if its cause there's no one else who's SFS trained and you're making me come in at 7am (rough when you're used to closing), I'm super happy.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 17, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Its like when they order food but it comes in after all the process teams lunches are over. Way to make us feel appreciated!!!!



My store will typically get food three times a day. Once in the early am for flow (we're a 4am store), once around noon-ish (I think) for day shift, and once around 6pm for the closers.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 17, 2016)

TTOSRTL: Thanks to you I'm getting scheduled SFS shifts! You took pity on me when leadership messed with my schedule last year and gave me the opportunity to learn SFS, which is now serving me well when there's no training hours to teach anyone else how to do it and therefore give those shifts to someone else.


----------



## tgtguy (Jun 17, 2016)

ttoetl- You are late every time you have to open the doors in the morning. You never apologize you just casually walk across  the parking lot sipping on your coffee that you stopped and got along the way. I mean heaven forbid that if you hadn't stopped for coffee maybe you would be on time ! But on the other hand go ahead....Spot can pay be to sit in my car...I don't mind.
ttosrtl- I don't know how you find your way to work every morning. You are clueless


----------



## Bosch (Jun 17, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> My store will typically get food three times a day. Once in the early am for flow (we're a 4am store), once around noon-ish (I think) for day shift, and once around 6pm for the closers.



We are overnight so they end the food deliveries. But they always do that, first delivery 11:30-Noonish.. Umm asshole ETL most of us have done had our lunch by 11am, way to seem like you care about us but make sure you get lions share for yourself. That is just selfish and downright nasty.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jun 18, 2016)

Years ago when we used to get tons of food in the break room they would "forget" about the closing team. The closers would come into the mess that flow and the day teams would leave. To make it worse, back then the closing FRO had to clean the break room every night. I do not miss that!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 18, 2016)

Heyyyyyy HR you wanna know why I come in late every few days? It's because I'm fucking exhausted after 6 goddamn opening shifts


----------



## dondon4720 (Jun 18, 2016)

To Multiple LODs you guys suck ass, seriously when I ask for help at guest service don't tell me over the walkie to "go to 3" and then ask me if the GSTL can handle it, they are busy too and guess what you are the person I need so get off your lazy asses and do some work.

To are new AP LOD again do your fucking job, I had a couponer try to go through SCO today and you were up at guest service I asked for your help and you said " You don't have to let me know about every couponer just take over for them." Like I am going to risk them getting mad at me and risk my job so that you don't have to do yours. The SCO then proceeded to lock up so I called the GSTL to come up and we had to restart and that was a stroke of luck since she was using coupons  for travel sized items, then the couponer decided to fight with us to which you needed to be called up but no you sent the new AP guy who is still in training, QUIT BEING LAZY ( I had left at that point so I don't know how it turned out but I hope the AP LOD finally got her butt in gear and helped but I doubt it)

To the LOD(s) that make my schedule are you on drugs or something, stop scheduling me outside of my availability it has been the same for almost a year now it is not that hard and I am getting tired of giving up hours because you are incompetent  I need these hours to pay bills

To the Starbucks TM, Team members are allowed to eat their lunch wherever they want we are considered guests, I don't care what the old STL said until I hear from a higher power I will eat where I want, I have friends that work target mobile that cant go into TSC anymore so I am going to eat my lunch at Starbucks I am not going to sit "in the back" and I don't appreciate the dirty looks as I wait for my fries to be cooked and I don't need an audience  while I eat Fuck You. 

I am seriously on the edge of calling the TM support line on these people 

Whew that was a lot but I needed to get it off my chest (this all happened this past week and today)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 18, 2016)

dondon4720 said:


> To Multiple LODs you guys suck ass, seriously when I ask for help at guest service don't tell me over the walkie to "go to 3" and then ask me if the GSTL can handle it, they are busy too and guess what you are the person I need so get off your lazy asses and do some work.
> 
> To are new AP LOD again do your fucking job, I had a couponer try to go through SCO today and you were up at guest service I asked for your help and you said " You don't have to let me know about every couponer just take over for them." Like I am going to risk them getting mad at me and risk my job so that you don't have to do yours. The SCO then proceeded to lock up so I called the GSTL to come up and we had to restart and that was a stroke of luck since she was using coupons  for travel sized items, then the couponer decided to fight with us to which you needed to be called up but no you sent the new AP guy who is still in training, QUIT BEING LAZY ( I had left at that point so I don't know how it turned out but I hope the AP LOD finally got her butt in gear and helped but I doubt it)
> 
> ...


You are supposed to eat in the break room. Every store is different:


----------



## dondon4720 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You are supposed to eat in the break room. Every store is different:



They keep our break room like a meat locker, I eat in there occasionally I mainly don't like being gawked at and getting nasty looks while I wait for my food, plus I like looking out the windows and relaxing, other TMs and LODs do it so idk why I was called out on it but it pissed me off even more after an already cruddy day


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 18, 2016)

dondon4720 said:


> They keep our break room like a meat locker, I eat in there occasionally I mainly don't like being gawked at and getting nasty looks while I wait for my food, plus I like looking out the windows and relaxing, other TMs and LODs do it so idk why I was called out on it but it pissed me off even more after an already cruddy day


My break room is clean & quite settling to relax in.


----------



## raz23 (Jun 19, 2016)

TTOTM(whoo boy this will have a few parts):
#1: Do not tell me that I don't get a break when you are not my boss
#2: Do not jump into everyone's conversations when you have nothing to do with it.
#3: For petes sakes, look at a calendar instead of insisting everyone to tell you what day so and so is. What's even worse is you asked what day July 9th was and we said Saturday. Then you asked what day the 10th was. 
#4: Do not sit there telling everyone that you use your parents just for spending money when you have a job and you live with them and talk to them like crap[yep she sits in the break room yelling at her parents. I know I don't know her situation but at least show them respect]. With how stuck up you act and you walk around with your golden shoes acting like some princess, I can see why the guest got pissed at you last night and the cops had to be called cause you are sarcastic and snobby and you constantly complain about work.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 19, 2016)

TTOTM: Good riddance!


----------



## TeamRed (Jun 19, 2016)

To that one Team Member no one likes snitches....... My TL said it was okay I went to the break room for a few minutes because my head was pounding so I flipped off my light and then she said what are you doing and I said I'm going to the break room for a few to sit I got a throbbing headache and she said did the GSTL say it was ok?? I see her walk over to the GSTL talking really loud and say did you say it was okay for her to go the break room?? Yes I did.. ( Seriously no one likes snitches!!)


----------



## Circle9 (Jun 20, 2016)

Just some little friendly reminders and requests for my fellow coworkers:
1) The *receiving keys* are for the *receiver,* who works in *receiving* and needs them to do their job. In *receiving.* So when you hear me asking several times "has anyone seen the receiving keys," I'd really appreciate it if you responded. I don't think I'm being unreasonable about this; I have no problem handing them off if you need to operate the baler or use equipment while I'm busy with something else. But when I'm starting my shift and I can't find the damn keys in the box, and nobody's speaking up I'm going to be a little pissed. Especially when its  TL who grabbed my keys. And didn't sign them out.

2) On the weekends, please stop using receiving as your fucking dumping ground and leaving me a mess that takes half my shift to clean up. That means no reshop, no stacks of pallets, PIPOs, a pile of defectives in front of the computer, etc.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 20, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> 2) On the weekends, please stop using receiving as your fucking dumping ground and leaving me a mess that takes half my shift to clean up. That means no reshop, no stacks of pallets, PIPOs, a pile of defectives in front of the computer, etc.


It's like this at my store too. The reciever says she absolutely hates Mondays for this reason.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 20, 2016)

TTOETL: When I haven't worked SFS in 6 months, don't just hand me keys. I needed some help to get started cause I forgot the apps to use, how to get started packing, and I'm not backroom trained. Luckily our main SFS guy was in today, covering for the receiver. He saved me


----------



## signingminion (Jun 21, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> It's like this at my store too. The reciever says she absolutely hates Mondays for this reason.


Gotta put the fear of good into them.  My receiver would shank you in the parking lot...and since they won't fire his ass we all have to work accordingly.  Only mir/recall on desk.  In neat piles. With notes.  Or else.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 21, 2016)

TTOTM or TMs:

The infant hardlines aisles have peghooks with locations for a reason!! Don't flex shit everywhere if it clearly has a specific location it needs to go.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 21, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Gotta put the fear of good into them.  My receiver would shank you in the parking lot...and since they won't fire his ass we all have to work accordingly.  Only mir/recall on desk.  In neat piles. With notes.  Or else.


She's worked for Target for over 20 years. She's tried everything. Nobody gives a crap.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 21, 2016)

I gots cutlery.....and degreaser......and room in the walk-in


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 23, 2016)

TTOGSTL, FATM, FATL, and GSA working yesterday, and other tms who came by to purchase food: THANK YOU for being patient with me while I covered food ave breaks alone for the first time (no formal training, just learned the basics on the fly one day). It was fun to try something new.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 23, 2016)

Try doing that during Q4, lol...


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 23, 2016)

Kartman said:


> Try doing that during Q4, lol...


How 'bout "Nope"


----------



## Kartman (Jun 23, 2016)

"That which doesn't kill you..."


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 23, 2016)

"....makes you wish you weren't so damn strong."


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Jun 24, 2016)

Not really any specific person, but I see it enough where it happens more than it should. If you're a trainer, leader, any form or authoritative figure and you spend a good chunk of time just talking and shooting the shit, don't get cranky when team members follow suit. This may come across as naive, given the workload and responsibilities they have, but I'm skeptical as to why I should follow orders verbatim from someone who is acting like they have their own show on the CW.


----------



## jayray (Jun 24, 2016)

1. Our store is not allowed to call people who do not show for their shift - even if they have worked there forever and have never been late or NCNS ever.

TTOTM -  Please buy some headphones.  I do not want to listen to your stupid videos played on the highest volume when I am trying to eat or relax on my "break".  Your guffaws and snorts while viewing said videos are killing me.


----------



## radiochu (Jun 25, 2016)

TTOTM: stop standing there looking bored watching me bust my ass! I even gave you an easy in by mentioning that I was probably not leaving you any work because I'm so used to doing it myself that I was on autopilot, and your only response was, "yeah, I was like, 'I hope she doesn't think I'm lazy!'" hint... I kind of do. especially since when I specifically give you a task to do, you half-ass the first part and then leave the rest unfinished. show a little initiative, please.


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Jun 25, 2016)

TTOSTL: Everyone is complaining about how their hours were cut because of us having several new people all of a sudden, and you're saying we need to hire more? How about you give us some hours back. The people you've been cutting are the people who need to train the new people, and if you keep leaving us with less than 20 hours, you can have your new people train our replacements.


----------



## NPC (Jun 25, 2016)

TTOTM.....based on the sample of yours you left in the urinal in the Backroom TM restroom....you need to drink more water.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 25, 2016)

jayray said:


> 1. Our store is not allowed to call people who do not show for their shift - even if they have worked there forever and have never been late or NCNS ever.
> 
> TTOTM -  Please buy some headphones.  I do not want to listen to your stupid videos played on the highest volume when I am trying to eat or relax on my "break".  Your guffaws and snorts while viewing said videos are killing me.


I have one who has headphones...which means you hear the guffaws while he slurps and chomps his food with his mouth open and sprays food particles everywhere....


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 25, 2016)

TTOTM: Dude, when someone pulls out a knife and starts fiddling with it while they're yelling at you, TELL US!! IMMEDIATELY! Not 30 minutes after the shit head leaves! We want to kick these people out at the very least, and probably would have called the cops on his ass!
TTOTPS: WTF were you thinking? You don't chase after people into the parking lot demanding merchandise back. I know you were frustrated with corporate policies, but just go with the flow and quit if you're that frustrated, don't jump the shark!


----------



## Infinim (Jun 25, 2016)

It's ok that tps found his way to quit.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 25, 2016)

jayray said:


> 1. Our store is not allowed to call people who do not show for their shift - even if they have worked there forever and have never been late or NCNS ever.
> 
> TTOTM -  Please buy some headphones.  I do not want to listen to your stupid videos played on the highest volume when I am trying to eat or relax on my "break".  Your guffaws and snorts while viewing said videos are killing me.


Along the same lines: please take your personal phone call in the hallway or outside. Nobody wants to listen to you gush to your boyfriend how much you miss him and can't wait to see him later. Especially since i can't imagine anyone actually WANTING to have sex with you!


----------



## StrawberryBanana (Jun 25, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Along the same lines: please take your personal phone call in the hallway or outside. Nobody wants to listen to you gush to your boyfriend how much you miss him and can't wait to see him later. Especially since i can't imagine anyone actually WABTING to have sex with you!



I'll keep this going.

TTOTM: I know some people enjoy speaking to each other during their breaks. But if you sit down across from someone and talk at them for fifteen minutes and the other person doesn't respond it is because they might not want to have a conversation at that moment for whatever reason. Thankfully I have never had you sit across from me although I have been in the break room when you've taken a sit across from someone else and I can feel the frustration from the other person as you speak to them and they just sit there.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 25, 2016)

StrawberryBanana said:


> I'll keep this going.
> 
> TTOTM: I know some people enjoy speaking to each other during their breaks. But if you sit down across from someone and talk at them for fifteen minutes and the other person doesn't respond it is because they might not want to have a conversation at that moment for whatever reason. Thankfully I have never had you sit across from me although I have been in the break room when you've taken a sit across from someone else and I can feel the frustration from the other person as you speak to them and they just sit there.


OMG YES!!!! There was one TM at my store who would talk to anyone and everyone and whoever she spoke to either answered in one or two words or ignores her altogether and she NEVER got the hint!!!!


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 25, 2016)

We've got one who talks to herself in the breakroom. It's awful.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 25, 2016)

TTOTM: My schedule is none of your business. Target's your second job, and you only work a couple hours per week. This is my only job right now, and yes, I am scheduled for 44 hours Fourth of July week. Our ETL gave me an extra shift to train for something new. That's between her and I and has nothing to do with you. So grow up.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 25, 2016)

TTOETL: are you sure you work at this store? You stopped at the pharmacy 4 times today to ask where items were located. I was especially surprised when the PM told me you've been an ETL for over a year!!! Shouldn't you know where items are located in your own store if you've been there over a year?!?!


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 25, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOETL: are you sure you work at this store? You stopped at the pharmacy 4 times today to ask where items were located. I was especially surprised when the PM told me you've been an ETL for over a year!!! Shouldn't you know where items are located in your own store if you've been there over a year?!?!


Maybe they were flirting with you


----------



## sher (Jun 25, 2016)

To the people super high up in charge of merchandise, those back to college plastic bowls and plates that we have every year... They aren't microwave safe this year. Think back to when you were in college. How often would you say you cooked? And... How often would you say you microwaved things? I cooked like once or twice a week (and I think I was an outlier), but I microwaved my leftovers, and leftover takeout. I buy those college plates every year, because ceramic gets too hot when you microwave and I got a little impatient niece and I'm impatient my damn self.

To that one intern, I like you because you aren't rah rah sis boom bah cheerleadery like our actual etls, but I think you need to at least pretend to be like them around the stl and such. They'll eat that shit up.

To those etls, I don't think you guys knew I was right on the other side, but um, you might not wanna talk about possibly quitting when you don't know who's around. I won't say anything (idc, and as an optimist, I pretend you're only annoying because target makes people that way) but you dk who would say something. May the odds be ever in your favor.

Vml, I like retail because I don't have management breathing down my neck throughout my shift. And I'm still not adjusted to losing freedom weekend (my Sl TLs have the same weekend off. Before the vml existed, we always had every other weekend on our own. Twas nice), so please stop breathing down my neck and asking me how I feel. It doesn't make you a bad "manager" to give me some space.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 25, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Maybe they were flirting with you


I hope not, since she's female and I'm old enough to be her mother....


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 26, 2016)

jayray said:


> TTOTM -  Please buy some headphones.  I do not want to listen to your stupid videos played on the highest volume when I am trying to eat or relax on my "break".  Your guffaws and snorts while viewing said videos are killing me.



I have a TM who does that. And he gets all douchey whenever anyone says something to him about it.



PharmaQueen said:


> Along the same lines: please take your personal phone call in the hallway or outside. Nobody wants to listen to you gush to your boyfriend how much you miss him and can't wait to see him later. Especially since i can't imagine anyone actually WANTING to have sex with you!



AND THEY'RE ALWAYS LOUD TALKERS.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 27, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> AND THEY'RE ALWAYS LOUD TALKERS.


What was that? I couldn't hear you because said TM was talking TOO LOUD!


----------



## LadyCynide (Jun 27, 2016)

TTOEntireTeam: I honestly miss you. Almost all of you. I really can't wait to be cleared to come back.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 28, 2016)

TTONewETL: I don't appreciate your attitude towards me. I use coupons responsibly and only chose the new(ish) cashier because her line was the shortest. She and I were having a nice conversation before you rudely jumped in and sent her on break. The look on your face was priceless when you discovered all of my coupons were, in fact, valid and I hope the STL rips you a new one for being a bitch. 

TTOTM: I wish you the best of luck. You seem like a genuinely nice girl with her priorities straight. I especially liked how you asked about the red card. You weren't pushy about it and I think you'll get more the way you asked about it than some people do.


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 28, 2016)

Firefox said:


> They do not. The only ones that do are the "Team member needs assistance at the time clock" call buttons. Source: Am Backroom, always on Channel 2 and have not heard a call button in the six months that I have been backroom unless it's an overnight TM needing to be clocked in.



It does occur, had it happen a couple times past couple of weeks, even on (my) Channel BR 2. Of course, on the dayside. 

TTO-ETL
You left to another store and came back after a couple months. My peace no longer peaceful. 







TTO-ETL-GE
Thought you were leaving in July, then you just left. Heard some things. Good luck whatever is next.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 28, 2016)

Ttostl.. thank you for coming to help me out with the iPad at guest services as I'm not very Isavvy. Alls it needed was to be cleared but I know nothing about it..


----------



## soyaxo (Jun 29, 2016)

TTOTM: Here's how to be a FRO, since you've got no clue or apparently don't care enough (most likely the latter).

FRO counts guest's items and directs them to a room. This is to discourage theft and to be able to help them if they want another size or to check another store.
What you did: "Go ahead in any room" to a guest with a pile of clothes in a cart who then proceeded to take the cart into the room! What. The. Fuck. And then the guest asked you to check another store. You did, but couldn't be bothered to call them, so you said "Oh looks like they're out of stock at that store too" Btw, I checked the DPCI after you gave me my MyDevice back and that store possibly had 3 of that item available (OH count) but unfortunately the guest had already left. Also, don't dare tell me to not help a guest because it would too time-consuming and inconvenient for you. I'm the one helping the guest, not you! And the other store in fact did have that item for this guest, so it was worthwhile and she was very happy. That's what I like about retail. Even though we deal with crazy people, there's the good ones that always make it worth it. You've been with Target the same amount of time that I have. If you don't like it, please just quit. Your attitude is extremely frustrating and I am a quite patient person. Also, why the hell didn't you bother telling anyone that no MyDevices were available? You're the operator. If there wasn't one, you easily could have said that you needed one and gotten one of your own since its kind of necessary for your job.

FRO performs hourly fitting room checks.
What you did: Certainly no checks, that's for sure.

FRO makes closing announcements.
What you did: Certainly no damn announcements until the LOD said "Um, ____ it's 10:50."

FRO doesn't walk across the store if there's enough sales floor coverage.
What you did: Walk up to where I was in swim to help me with, or should I say help by DUMPING go-backs.

FRO helps sort go-backs and zones areas near the fitting room.
What you did: "Hey Soyaxo would you mind covering my lunch and sorting this overflowing cart of clothes?" I am not even kidding. That is word-for-word what was said. What. The. Hell.

FRO alerts AP of suspicious ass guests.
What you did: Damn, that guy is sketchy as hell *Lets him in the room with his backpack and one pair of pants to try on*

You're a BRAND TEAM MEMBER. How? Why? I don't know. You show no interest in your job tasks. You call out frequently. You'll be an hour late sometimes. The best thing about you is you "look brand" but even that isn't going to be enough as soon as leadership realises how little you actually care about what you are responsible for. I sure as hell will be waiting for that day patiently.

Edit: This TM is no longer with Spot.


----------



## sher (Jun 29, 2016)

Interesting how different fitting room rules are across stores. Some of the things she did would be fine in my store, and some of the requirements you guys have would be impossible here. We don't even cover phones all day, or do closing announcements, and they don't want us limiting or counting anymore (some do anyway, unless an etl is around, because it makes it easier to keep up with the work). The core roles suggest walking guests to rooms, but if we did that, nothing would get done. Monday morning, there was 10-12 unsorted carts in the backroom lol. Walking everyone back would be crazy. Our FR often has lines (late afternoon on weekdays, off and on on the weekends). We also only have AP for 4 hours a day lol and when he's there he's all "I can't even do anything about this.." And if I ask for a my device, I'm not given priority to have one. If I need one, I usually end up asking if a TM with one can bring it over... Or I use my phone. Target app is surprisingly useful. I would've helped that guest better, but when I was on the phone, I'd just be hand motioning people into fitting rooms. 

I'm glad I'm not fitting room full time. Too much neverending work in that place.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 29, 2016)

Ttotl:if my pallet of shelves is rusty because you put it outside to make room for transition instead of in the inside trailer you took from me specifically for that purpose....I hope they fire you.  Or take it out of your paycheck. It's not even appropriate for merch protection to leave a pallet of metal outside...any idiot could steal it...I'll be sending the stl and aptl as well as your boss an email in the morning...I hope you choke.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jun 29, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Ttotl:if my pallet of shelves is rusty because you put it outside to make room for transition instead of in the inside trailer you took from me specifically for that purpose....I hope they fire you.  Or take it out of your paycheck. It's not even appropriate for merch protection to leave a pallet of metal outside...any idiot could steal it...I'll be sending the stl and aptl as well as your boss an email in the morning...I hope you choke.


Now you can put it on the sweep trailer to be recycle.  Hope it pog wont need them for bts.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 29, 2016)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Now you can put it on the sweep trailer to be recycle.  Hope it pog wont need them for bts.


Oh these are needed shelves.  I've got two or three pallets worth wrapped for bts/xmas. I've got a dead space on the shelf wall in the fixture room so it doesn't fit as much as it should...


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jun 29, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Oh these are needed shelves.  I've got two or three pallets worth wrapped for bts/xmas. I've got a dead space on the shelf wall in the fixture room so it doesn't fit as much as it should...



Hand the Ttotl a wire brush


----------



## signingminion (Jun 29, 2016)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Hand the Ttotl a wire brush


I'd rather buy new ones after we fire him...lol.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Jun 29, 2016)

To that cart attendant: Why do you spend so much time in the toys area?


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 30, 2016)

OneGoodEar said:


> To that cart attendant: Why do you spend so much time in the toys area?


Have you ever met a Cart Attendant that wasn't a kid at heart?


----------



## PassinTime (Jun 30, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Have you ever met a Cart Attendant that wasn't a kid at heart?



Gee, I was thinking how creepy.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 30, 2016)

TTOTM: I specifically asked you if that one item was in my bags and you said "yes, it's in with your sunscreen and vitamins," so I didn't double-check. I just tied the bag shut and went home. I get home, untie the bag (they tend to roll around in the back of my car) and guess what? No item. I call the store, thy ask what lane I was on, I tell them, they go check and guess what's hanging in the small bags? My fricking item, which I wanted to use yesterday!


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 30, 2016)

When your LOD looks at you and goes "why do your coworkers think they can get away with this type of behavior?" And you go, "you tell me."

And they want to know why I don't want to stay in this workcenter.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 30, 2016)

sher said:


> Interesting how different fitting room rules are across stores. Some of the things she did would be fine in my store, and some of the requirements you guys have would be impossible here. We don't even cover phones all day, or do closing announcements, and they don't want us limiting or counting anymore (some do anyway, unless an etl is around, because it makes it easier to keep up with the work). The core roles suggest walking guests to rooms, but if we did that, nothing would get done. Monday morning, there was 10-12 unsorted carts in the backroom lol. Walking everyone back would be crazy. Our FR often has lines (late afternoon on weekdays, off and on on the weekends). We also only have AP for 4 hours a day lol and when he's there he's all "I can't even do anything about this.." And if I ask for a my device, I'm not given priority to have one. If I need one, I usually end up asking if a TM with one can bring it over... Or I use my phone. Target app is surprisingly useful. I would've helped that guest better, but when I was on the phone, I'd just be hand motioning people into fitting rooms.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not fitting room full time. Too much neverending work in that place.



We do most of the stuff @soyaxo mentioned, but lately we've been way too busy for hourly room checks.  We cover phones from 3:30-closing weekdays, and all day on weekends.  Hrtm works weekdays until 3:30 only, so she answers phones then. Fitting room will cover her breaks.  We're not supposed to count items but we sort of loosely do anyways. And no way could we walk guests to rooms. There's too much going on. AP is very involved with fitting room when they are in the store, as they see it as a good opportunity to prevent theft.  And mydevices! Since I typically close, there is always one available. If I'm opening operator, I will borrow from my TL or anyone else who happens to be around and then keep it when they leave/don't need it/whatever.  I like to have it to be able to make tags/do rewrap besides helping guests.  Using my phone would be an absolute no no at my fitting room. Too many people using their phones to text/watch videos/etc.


----------



## calimero (Jun 30, 2016)

TTOTM : no one likes snitches ....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 30, 2016)

calimero said:


> TTOTM : no one likes snitches ....


Snitches get stitches


----------



## sher (Jun 30, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> We do most of the stuff @soyaxo mentioned, but lately we've been way too busy for hourly room checks.  We cover phones from 3:30-closing weekdays, and all day on weekends.  Hrtm works weekdays until 3:30 only, so she answers phones then. Fitting room will cover her breaks.  We're not supposed to count items but we sort of loosely do anyways. And no way could we walk guests to rooms. There's too much going on. AP is very involved with fitting room when they are in the store, as they see it as a good opportunity to prevent theft.  And mydevices! Since I typically close, there is always one available. If I'm opening operator, I will borrow from my TL or anyone else who happens to be around and then keep it when they leave/don't need it/whatever.  I like to have it to be able to make tags/do rewrap besides helping guests.  Using my phone would be an absolute no no at my fitting room. Too many people using their phones to text/watch videos/etc.



I'd rather use the iPod tbh, but I never need it often enough to go through the hassle to track one down. People legit hide them in my store. I hear electronics has 4 or 5 hidden. When the target app became useful, leadership was encouraging target app use. And even before they actually said I could, I was using it. If the guest is helped and bought something here, it doesn't matter how I did it. If the guest has the target app, I show them on their phone.

You can tell if someone's using their phone for personal stuff vs work stuff pretty easily. Scanning barcode? Work. Skulking? Personal use. We don't make tags for anything anymore, though. If things come to us without the orange "as is" sticker, back to guest service it goes. Our rewrap is charged out unless it is complete and looks good enough to not need an orange sticker. TLs say its a waste of time because no one buys the stuff with the sticker.

I'll be more specific about the differences, though.
We have 3 hr tms (one recently quit. It was 4) so usually we have hr in the morning, and closing. They answer phones when they're there unless they're busy with the schedule or something. We don't do closing announcements, period. They sprung phones on us 2 or 3 years ago, then closing announcements last year, but for some reason it's never actually happened on any of the days hr didn't close. Lod or electronics does it. FR almost never has time to zone more than rtw clearance (it's next to the fitting room) . On super lite days they might help fold tables and  clean accessories as well. Morning fr tm often has time to do rtw reshop between finishing the stuff from the previous day and the time it gets busy busy. If I'm fr, I'll leave the fr to help a guest on the phone if hl is ignoring me on walkie. A lot of my sl tms aren't as good at the hl stuff, so I do it myself. If it's busy I'll get coverage while I do the errand. So yea, I leave the fr when there's floor coverage.


----------



## sher (Jun 30, 2016)

To all the TMs who knew, whyyyy didn't anyone tell me about those (plural) ETLs who were leaving... After such short stints here? I'm not usually surprised when anyone leaves this store, but this happened so quick. Also, I felt a tiny bit embarrassed asking the first replacement "umm, but who are you?... Like what's your position here?" Then I was all "wait another new etl-blah!?"

I'm out of the loop, guys.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 30, 2016)

We all are...


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 1, 2016)

TTOSRTL: It was so much fun having you working softlines with me today. You had me tell you what to work on, and I was surprised that you, not the TL, covered my breaks in the fitting room.  I think you prob prefer LOD shifts to working on the salesfloor like the rest of us minions but you gotta admit this was fun.


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 1, 2016)

To those who close: Start making bales. Start making bales. Start making bales.

To that one TL: "98% of the trash is from the morning so I don't see why we should have to make a bale." *Wrong. Answer. Try. Again.
*
Getting real sick of having to make bales because the backroom's busy, leadership's too "busy" or pretends not to see the piles of boxes and the aforementioned "there's only one closer and it's not our trash so whatevs."


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 2, 2016)

TTOTM: I understand you're trying to be helpful, but every time a guest asks me for help and you're nearby, you try to answer for me. It's kinda annoying. I've been here for 3 years and I think I can handle most things on my own. If I need help, I'll ask you for it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 3, 2016)

sher said:


> I'd rather use the iPod tbh, but I never need it often enough to go through the hassle to track one down. People legit hide them in my store. I hear electronics has 4 or 5 hidden. When the target app became useful, leadership was encouraging target app use. And even before they actually said I could, I was using it. If the guest is helped and bought something here, it doesn't matter how I did it. If the guest has the target app, I show them on their phone.
> 
> You can tell if someone's using their phone for personal stuff vs work stuff pretty easily. Scanning barcode? Work. Skulking? Personal use. We don't make tags for anything anymore, though. If things come to us without the orange "as is" sticker, back to guest service it goes. Our rewrap is charged out unless it is complete and looks good enough to not need an orange sticker. TLs say its a waste of time because no one buys the stuff with the sticker.
> 
> ...


@sher, I got your hl calls for you.


----------



## Rdhdstpchl (Jul 4, 2016)

Thank you, to the clerical person that let me vent today.   Your understanding is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 5, 2016)

TTOETL: you are the ONLY LOD who ever has evening huddle. Yes, I shouldn't have rolled my eyes after you almost dismissed us, but had more to say. I was training a new tm (for the first time), trying to juggle the fitting room, and making sure everything looked great for the upcoming DTL visit. If you want people to get their work done, let them WORK.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 5, 2016)

TTOTM

You don't get to complain about a TL accusing you of sitting around not doing anything if that's exactly what you were doing! I would have sympathized more except I was actually busy working...


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Jul 5, 2016)

TTOTM Stop telling all the new softlines tms that you have the "highest seniority"  so what you say goes. That could not be farther from the truth. You may have worked here longer than some, but you are the most annoying and the laziest. The new people are more useful than you. You're also not a brand tm and not a trainer, so stop acting like you're top shit; you're just shit.


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 7, 2016)

DTL: "something something receiving backup?"
ETL: "Ha ha, we don't need one because Circle9 never calls in."
Me: "Actually I have before and-" Crowd of overpaid fucks wanders off.

Later:
Me: "I need receiving backup because I have none and have you heard about the disaster that was the Friday that I took off?"
ETL: "Ha ha well you never call in but how about you train the space manager?" And then he walks off.

The space manager? The one who is pretty much only here on truck days, usually gets a ride to/from work and has expressed zero interest in receiving? That's it? Every time I come to you with something I walk away with a slightly more intense dislike of you. I want to call in a few times and make a childish point but I need the fucking money too badly. And you'd miss/ignore that point anyways.

Wonder if I'll have better luck with the new ETL-HR on getting something done.


----------



## Jefmanly (Jul 7, 2016)

not really a TM but to who ever controls the tv ad looping stuff, _*FUCKING STOP IT WORTH THE STAR WARS SHIT ITS BEEN A FUCKING YEAR OF IT.*_ like whol shit i get it its star wars but come on enough is enough.


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 8, 2016)

To that one TL: If you think its so easy to get the empty milk crates out of the cooler, wrapped and to receiving, then why is it so hard for you to make sure your team does it before the delivery? Or even just by the cooler door? Or maybe get the market opener (all of them, not just the one PA who works) to show up and help move things around when I let the know the order is here? Just one simple thing and we can all get on with our week without me having to hear you and the driver complaining to me about each other.

P.S: telling me the driver's a "big baby" about this is not going to endear me to your point of view on this.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jul 8, 2016)

Jefmanly said:


> not really a TM but to who ever controls the tv ad looping stuff, _*FUCKING STOP IT WORTH THE STAR WARS SHIT ITS BEEN A FUCKING YEAR OF IT.*_ like whol shit i get it its star wars but come on enough is enough.


[Yoda]Never enough Star Wars can you have.[/yoda]


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 8, 2016)

TTOSLTL, VMTL, PPTL, ETL-SF, and everybody who does POG: After only being given one day of training, its nice that everybody has so much faith in me that I can handle  working a week straight of presentation shifts. I hope I can live up to these expectations.


----------



## sher (Jul 13, 2016)

To that one etl, I say no when you ask me to stay because I don't like you and every single time, you ask me at the last damn minute. 

To the scheduling powers at be, stop all these 4-5 hour shifts, please. Three 8 hour shifts would be more worth the trip and money (bus fare, laundromat for red & khaki, the time I sit around because the bus's timing means come an hour early and leave an hour after my shift ends) to me.


----------



## glo (Jul 13, 2016)

sher said:


> To the scheduling powers at be, stop all these 4-5 hour shifts, please. Three 8 hour shifts would be more worth the trip and money (bus fare, laundromat for red & khaki, the time I sit around because the bus's timing means come an hour early and leave an hour after my shift ends) to me.


 I'm sure whoever does your scheduling would love to give you full shifts, but to provide proper coverage with the hours stores have now, its really not possible. That's kinda just the way it is now.


----------



## sher (Jul 13, 2016)

glo said:


> I'm sure whoever does your scheduling would love to give you full shifts, but to provide proper coverage with the hours stores have now, its really not possible. That's kinda just the way it is now.



This isn't about the women making the schedule (though one of them absolutely abhors me). It's about the powers who decided that two people working back to back 4s is better than one working an 8 one day, and the other working an 8 the next day. If they were doing more overlapping, I'd see the benefit, because at least then we could say it's about having more people on the floor during peak traffic.

They should especially treat people better with regard to scheduling now that they're pretending to care so much about turnover, but that's none of my business *frog and teacup emoji*


----------



## OneGoodEar (Jul 14, 2016)

To that one backroom team member: Thanks a lot for not doing a bale within the last half hour of your shift when you did nothing; I had to do the bale for you. 

To the electronics and p fresh team members: thanks for getting the bale unstuck.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 14, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> DTL: "something something receiving backup?"
> ETL: "Ha ha, we don't need one because Circle9 never calls in."
> Me: "Actually I have before and-" Crowd of overpaid fucks wanders off.
> 
> ...


My only trained receiving basis are the etl-log and backroom/ instocks tl (the latter only learned so he could sit on his ass all day and say he's covering receiving). 

Ttosrtl: you know what's fun? When you say one thing to me and the opposite to the other person but I've got a witness to what you said to me.  Plus how does purposely screwing inventory prep help anyone?  Aptl is pissed at you now too... I hope you choke on your pink drink you basic little bitch.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 14, 2016)

TTOTM: You are still relatively new. Stop being so cocky and allow tms like myself with more experience to teach you things, especially if it has anything to do with an area you've never. even. worked. in. You have a great work ethic, I will give you that. But I do as well. I'm not going to push myself so hard at Spot however, because hard work isn't exactly rewarded in the way it should be. I'm not lazy; I will go above and beyond to help coworkers/guests/leadership but there's only so much extra that I'm willing to do.


----------



## TeamRed (Jul 16, 2016)

To that one Team Member.. Funny didn't recall us being wal-mart( I think they wear jeans) it's amazing how certain team members it by with things.. First off it isn't denim week ( that's coming next month I think) and second of all you can't wear jeans period ( khaki ok) but denim c'mon.. I swear if I wore jeans to work my behind would be pulled into the office and I'd be either sent home or asked to purchase another pair of khakis!!


----------



## sher (Jul 17, 2016)

They wear black pants or khakis at Walmart, btw. But most of them wear khakis in my area. I think their cart attendant has more outfit freedom, though.


----------



## TeamRed (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh okay maybe it was a rumor I heard.. The team member wore jeans again ( obviously say nothing because she's still wearing them) I guess it helps when you are also a TL but still ( rules are rules right?)  I'll just keep my mouth shut that's the best policy Keep on walking ..


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jul 17, 2016)

TeamRed said:


> Oh okay maybe it was a rumor I heard.. The team member wore jeans again ( obviously say nothing because she's still wearing them) I guess it helps when you are also a TL but still ( rules are rules right?)  I'll just keep my mouth shut that's the best policy Keep on walking ..


One week per year our team is encouraged to wear denim jeans to promote a denim sale.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jul 18, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> One week per year our team is encouraged to wear denim jeans to promote a denim sale.


 But they must be Target brand jeans.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 18, 2016)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> But they must be Target brand jeans.


But I would like to see someone try and force me to show them what brand I'm wearing.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 18, 2016)

I'd show 'em what brand & they'd be bleaching their eyeballs ad infitum.


----------



## TeamRed (Jul 19, 2016)

Nice try though lol They aren't target brand. they are Levi jeans ( not denizen) and she's wearing them because she feels like it she does it because she can She also wears a off grey sweatpants it's just what she  does..


----------



## signingminion (Jul 19, 2016)

sher said:


> They wear black pants or khakis at Walmart, btw. But most of them wear khakis in my area. I think their cart attendant has more outfit freedom, though.


They can wear black jeans at most stores especially if you with their flow team. Lots of memories of my mom dyeing her jeans black again to save on worn knees.


----------



## sher (Jul 19, 2016)

I consider jeans to still be pants. Idk if Walmart does or doesn't, though. I haven't noticed. My brother used to work at our wm and at that store the only people who really wear black is management. I wear beige jeans to work a lot of the time, technically.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jul 19, 2016)

sher said:


> I consider jeans to still be pants. Idk if Walmart does or doesn't, though. I haven't noticed. My brother used to work at our wm and at that store the only people who really wear black is management. I wear beige jeans to work a lot of the time, technically.


I heard a WM associate complaining about the fact that they weren't allowed to wear khaki denim anymore, though that was maybe last year. Might be one of those ASANTS things, too.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 19, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> I heard a WM associate complaining about the fact that they weren't allowed to wear khaki denim anymore, though that was maybe last year. Might be one of those ASANTS things, too.



Many female tms at my store wear those Denizen khaki jean capris. I wasn't sure if it was ok at first but my ETL-SF bought a pair for herself so they must be ok


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2016)

To whoever made me clopen: yeah bitch I'm gonna spend the last hour of my closing shift filling pfresh so I don't have to work as hard to borrow morning and wander around in a semi conscious state lol


----------



## hufflepuff (Jul 21, 2016)

TTOBP If you're going to stand in the breakroom with a group of interns, having them examine the room, while you tell them what "makes tm's breaks more comfortable"..... keep in mind that having your group standing on top of us and staring at us eat is beyond uncomfortable.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 21, 2016)

To my leadership: I'm so tired of feeling like I don't exist. You don't know I'm there at any given time, because I'm "all over the place," or so you say. I'm fast becoming global, and isn't that a good thing? I bust my butt everyday and am doing my best to learn new things. Start acting like I matter, please.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 21, 2016)

Ttotl:asking for the wav back every thirty minutes has wasted at least an extra forty minutes of my day.  Get bent. 

Ttootl: telling me people shouldn't have arguments and work together after you couldn't wait truck unload ten minutes is so stupid even you had no reply when I pointed it out. You can also get bent. 

Combined you made the backroom terribly behind on auto fills and backstock and pog pulls.  Good job.  Will be following up with leadership next week after I ruminate and gather my thoughts.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 21, 2016)

TTOTM: You said you talked to the DTL like you talk to your grandmother? That makes no sense. It was my first time meeting the DTL as well. We shook hands and I politely said nice to meet you. What more should you do/say?


----------



## soyaxo (Jul 22, 2016)

TTOAPS-in-training: I don't know why, but you blended in so well that you caught me off-guard since we had never met each other officially. Like I said to you, I saw you in the breakroom but didn't think about it very much. Plus, I just saw you holding products (without realising they were go-backs you were taking to guest services), so I thought you were a guest and was wondering why you were asking where our other APS went. You are doing great, though! With everything that happened yesterday with that...interesting guest, I was genuinely impressed with how determined and calm you were. Too bad you can't stay at our store.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Jul 22, 2016)

TTOTM - I understand you're new, but not that new. Wave zoning isn't me doing all the work while you pretend to look busy because you leave an hour before close, so you think you can slack off.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 22, 2016)

TTOTM working FRO today: you cracked me up when you wanted to know who our store's Emt is. I was so confused. You had me grab the call, and it was actually HQ looking for our Pmt.  Poor newbie lol


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Jul 23, 2016)

TTOTM: I get it. You just transferred here and you dont have friends here, so you dont want to be here, but don't talk about how much you hate it here and don't like any of us in front of us. You met most of us once, so none of us know why you hate us, but whatever. Just leave.


----------



## KingBear (Jul 23, 2016)

TToGSTL: youuuuuu'rrrrre a PRICK YOU'RE A PRICK you are such a prick Jesus Christ!!! I'm so sick of watching you be a fucking hard ass to our best cashiers about redcards and being all threatening and talking about discipline while they're on a lane and WITH GUESTS!!!

TToSTL: why the FUCK is your response to these complaints "well you know, getting redcards is a job expectation of cashiers" like holy shit!!! Do you have no problem with this!!!! You're just gonna duck it and back up your shitty dickhead whip-cracking GSTL while he breaks everyone's morale?!

TToGSTL again: FUCK YOU for telling me that you're getting results out of it because you got four redcards on a Friday during BTS. I'm not gonna be your fucking snitch about cashiers asking EVERY LAST GUEST just because you claim results with one point of data. You fucking dickhead. Screw you. Ugh.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 23, 2016)

To that one sales floor team member

I was actually warned about you on my second day of training a year ago. I was told that you had a tendency to be really creepy towards female team members. So when I met you on my 4th day I wasn't disappointed. You hovered around me way too much and when you were done borrowing my MyDevice you didn't hand it to me but actually slid it into the holster while getting wayyyy too close. 
You also have no problem with hitting on some of our very underage cashiers despite being in your 40's and saying things like "she only has eyes for me". Like can you not??
And when you're not being creepy, you're often sitting in the break room yelling at your girlfriend/wife/whatever over the phone. Loud enough for everyone to hear (on a side note, we've had the pleasure of meeting said lady more than once and she's not too likeable either).
You've recieved so many complaints to HR about your creepy behavior and I know the ETL-HR can't stand you but for some reason, you're not getting fired!


----------



## asidius (Jul 23, 2016)

To that one log ETL:

I don't care if you need to cut hours, you don't just change hours on somebody's schedule that's already released without asking or telling them first.  Did you really think I wouldn't notice?  That is really sleazy what you did and I'm going to let you know in person of that.

I honestly wonder how you still have a job sometimes with how you run the logistics process.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 23, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To that one sales floor team member
> 
> I was actually warned about you on my second day of training a year ago. I was told that you had a tendency to be really creepy towards female team members. So when I met you on my 4th day I wasn't disappointed. You hovered around me way too much and when you were done borrowing my MyDevice you didn't hand it to me but actually slid it into the holster while getting wayyyy too close.
> You also have no problem with hitting on some of our very underage cashiers despite being in your 40's and saying things like "she only has eyes for me". Like can you not??
> ...



Report this tm to hr. This is unacceptable behavior. If everyone did this he would have been gone by now. It bothers you so take care of it.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 23, 2016)

Ohhhhhhh trust me. We have. HR doesn't like him either but our last STL, nice as she was, was really timid and didn't like yelling people. She kept giving him warnings and he would abide by them for a little before starting his behavior up again. Hopefully our new STL will do a better job!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 23, 2016)

To that one TM: You are not a team leader. Stop ordering people around. No one likes you because you're a complete douchenozzle. Kindly fornicate with thyself.

To another TM: I cannot fathom how you were hired, let alone how you still have a job. Moving at a snail's pace would actually be an improvement for you, and you get an attitude anytime someone suggests that you do a measurable amount of work. Kindly see thyself out and fornicate with thyself.

To yet another TM: Thank you for lending an ear when I start bitching about the bullshittery that occurs in my workcenter. People like you are the reason I haven't gone postal (yet).

To the genius who thought it would be a good idea to remove apps from the PDA before rolling out the next-gen devices: Consume a beverage containing sodium hypochlorite.

I just can't tonight.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 23, 2016)

*passing an iced caramel macchiato & a hug to mrk


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 23, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> *passing an iced caramel macchiato & a hug to mrk



Thanks.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 24, 2016)

@mrknownothing I've always enjoyed your "kindly go fornicate with thyself" posts. It makes me laugh every time.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 25, 2016)

TTOETL: no, screaming into the walkie and yelling "TEAM TEAM TEAM TEAM TEAM" doesn't make you look good. I work with your planogram team a lot and they make fun of you because of that.

TTOETL-LOG: As a person you were really nice and friendly and likeable but your work ethic was rather sad. You insisted on pushing everything out and flexing it to the point that it looked ugly and sloppy because of so much overstock and it made softlines tables almost unzoneable. You also left carts from truck all down the domestics aisle and said you would deal with them but they were there for two days. I also remember one night when you were the closing LOD and you had us push tubs instead of zone because "logistics doesn't care about the zone" and the next morning our ETL-SF was about to fly into a blood rage xD

Edit: on a more positive note..
TTOETL: You are AWESOME. You don't think you're too good to help out with the zone or cashiering even though many people would consider that to be beneath them and only for dirty, dirty commoners. You're also nice but not fake nice and don't take shit from people either, which is awesome too.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 26, 2016)

To that TL: I'm trying to have a conversation with an ETL about important things.STOP INTERJECTING AND KISSING HIS ASS FUCK OFF.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 27, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To that one sales floor team member
> 
> I was actually warned about you on my second day of training a year ago. I was told that you had a tendency to be really creepy towards female team members. So when I met you on my 4th day I wasn't disappointed. You hovered around me way too much and when you were done borrowing my MyDevice you didn't hand it to me but actually slid it into the holster while getting wayyyy too close.
> You also have no problem with hitting on some of our very underage cashiers despite being in your 40's and saying things like "she only has eyes for me". Like can you not??
> ...


 UPDATE: He's been pretty quiet lately so I think maybe our new ex military STL may have probably threatened to fire him. I'm still gonna watch him to make sure he doesn't step out of line again because I'm not afraid to get someone fired


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 27, 2016)

To that one GSA:

Even after you've been told repeatedly to help the front and not just stand there shouting orders, you still stand there shouting orders.
Ugh, you're lazy and your weave looks like ass.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 27, 2016)

To the front end team: A GSA just standing there, a cashier just standing at her register openly drinking a soda while the SD tm is shoving doritos in her mouth. Way to represent. Keep asking those of us working our asses off on the salesfloor to go get carts or backup cashier though. 

To that one LOD: how do you not notice this crap going on all the time?


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 27, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> To that one GSA:
> 
> Even after you've been told repeatedly to help the front and not just stand there shouting orders, you still stand there shouting orders.
> Ugh, you're lazy and your weave looks like ass.


Damn I think we had their sibling at my store! I had a bunch of defective items I wasn't able to take care of myself because I was closing electronics on a Saturday night and I had to explain why I couldon't process them myself. As I clocked out all of it was still there


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jul 28, 2016)

Produce Queen said:


> To the front end team: A GSA just standing there, a cashier just standing at her register openly drinking a soda while the SD tm is shoving doritos in her mouth. Way to represent. Keep asking those of us working our asses off on the salesfloor to go get carts or backup cashier though.
> 
> To that one LOD: how do you not notice this crap going on all the time?


It's okay if they get redcards. TEAM TEAM I want to recognize cashier fatass for swindling another guest and saving them 5% today and everyday. Gosh do I hate my front end.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 28, 2016)

Is it bad that I've made up my mind to never ever EVER sign up for a red card just as kind of a "fuck you"?


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 28, 2016)

Also technically not team members butttttt...
To the RGIS people who were in hardlines: I know this isn't your work but please have some respect for our store and stop throwing all of the defective and clearance items you find all over the ground after scanning them. We stayed so late cleaning up after you guys that by the time we left the 4:30 am flow team was starting to come in


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jul 28, 2016)

TTOGSTM: Hey, thanks for taking care of that stuff for me. Honestly I intended to return and do it myself, but, well, there's a reason I call it Whacky Wednesdays.
...
TTOGSTL: Well, damn. I didn't know that you quit until a week later. I wish I could have gotten to know you better, but good luck on your move to China.


----------



## PassinTime (Jul 28, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Is it bad that I've made up my mind to never ever EVER sign up for a red card just as kind of a "fuck you"?



No, not at all.  I don't have one either.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 28, 2016)

PassinTime said:


> No, not at all.  I don't have one either.



I don't have one either.
Partly because Target is clear across town so I don't go there much but mostly because screw Red Cards.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 28, 2016)

And you can't even use your team member discount without them which is the most ridiculous thing ever! Thankfully you can use it if you pay in cash so I always do it that way.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 28, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Is it bad that I've made up my mind to never ever EVER sign up for a red card just as kind of a "fuck you"?



You are doing exactly what I do.. I find if I cartwheel, coupon and reusable bag my stuff I get a better discount.


----------



## Poohdini (Jul 28, 2016)

TTOTM - Get a red ca... just kidding. 

TTOTM - Please don't hide your reshop cart in the fitting room after it was cleared lol


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 28, 2016)

TTOTM:

Jesus dude, it's 900 degrees out.  Put on an extra layer of deodorant ffs.
For a minute there I thought someone had brought in shawarma in a dirty jock.

  Where's the vomit emoji????


----------



## OneGoodEar (Jul 28, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> And you can't even use your team member discount without them which is the most ridiculous thing ever! Thankfully you can use it if you pay in cash so I always do it that way.



You can use your discount with a target red card. The only credit cards that you cannot use are American express, non target MasterCard (for ex. Chase MasterCard) and visa, along with the others I didn't mention such as discover.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 28, 2016)

OneGoodEar said:


> You can use your discount with a target red card. The only credit cards that you cannot use are American express, non target MasterCard (for ex. Chase MasterCard) and visa, along with the others I didn't mention such as discover.


I meant that you *cannot* use your discout without a red card. That rule right there kind of makes me angry haha


----------



## OneGoodEar (Jul 28, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> I meant that you *cannot* use your discout without a red card. That rule right there kind of makes me angry haha



Oh, I get it. Sorry, ☺


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 29, 2016)

To that one electronics TM: Please don't talk shit about someone who had to call out due to having to potentially go to the emergency room while you called out regularly just so you could see your boyfriend. You can have a date any other day and that TM's health is way more important.

To that one GSA: I know you weren't trained in softlines but you helped us out so much when the new girl didn't show up and we were short staffed. The tables look BEAUTIFUL. I don't know if we could have gotten it done without you bro


----------



## TTGOz (Jul 30, 2016)

S/O the the GSTL that told me if we don't get a redcard she's gonna seriously lose her job lol.

We were talking and smiling and I said "I've been inconsistent today with asking" and she was saying as she walked away two check lanes behind me that she was gonna lose her job, and I laughed thinking it was a joke but she turned around, lost her smile, and looked me dead in the eye and said "oh it's not a joke, I could seriously lose my job today."

we got a redcard lol


----------



## Produce Queen (Jul 30, 2016)

To the clueless STL: you decide the huddle project will be pushing the leftover dairy truck and tell me to pull it out to start working it 10 minutes before huddle. When huddle does start rather than have the tm's jump into pushing the product, you have the talking portion 1st. We only have 30 mins to have the product out on the floor. 10+ minutes have already passed. The ignorance you show about food safety astounds me.


----------



## themusicalfruit (Jul 30, 2016)

TTOTM: Thank you for making me feel better about not getting Red Cards every week. It's nice to hear someone else openly bitching about how TL's don't understand how difficult it is to get them these days.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 31, 2016)

TTODC: Stop sending us shitty dorm appliances and pillows! We get it, you think we'll sell a bunch...but maybe wait until we sell some before replenishing!

TTODC: Enough with the toys transition! We have legit run out of space in bulk, and at this point we are going to have to start backstocking any more transition we get - pre-tied or not.

TTODC: Stop dumping all of your excess summer pool toys on us! What the fuck are we supposed to do with 30 cases of water guns and a 4 foot tall stack of kiddie pools?

TTOGSA: Just because I have time to let you know that we are out of carts on green side, doesn't mean that I have time to go get some. I think the lesson here is to say nothing next time and let you get chewed out for it by guests and the LOD.

TTOTM: You talk about my job being so easy and how you're so good at it...so how did you manage to fuck it up bad enough in one day to tank our metrics for the week?

TTO Vendor: We called your dispatch. We put up signs. And yet you still managed to do the one fucking thing we told you NOT to do. You had one job!


It's been a long week...


----------



## Bosch (Jul 31, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> TTODC: Stop sending us shitty dorm appliances and pillows! We get it, you think we'll sell a bunch...but maybe wait until we sell some before replenishing!
> 
> TTODC: Enough with the toys transition! We have legit run out of space in bulk, and at this point we are going to have to start backstocking any more transition we get - pre-tied or not.
> 
> ...



Send us the kiddie pools and water guns! We can move them.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 31, 2016)

I take it you work at a "freaky store" too? Apparently that's the word for stores that get a lot of traffic during BTC season.
My store has all these ugly ass shippers cluttering up BGI and when you combine that with the Cat&Jack displays, the whole area looks like complete shit no matter how much effort I put into zoning it


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 31, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> I take it you work at a "freaky store" too? Apparently that's the word for stores that get a lot of traffic during BTC season.
> My store has all these ugly ass shippers cluttering up BGI and when you combine that with the Cat&Jack displays, the whole area looks like complete shit no matter how much effort I put into zoning it


No we aren't! I was shopping in another local Target this week and saw they have pallets of shit all over their already small softlines floorpad. They're not even near a college.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 31, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> No we aren't! I was shopping in another local Target this week and saw they have pallets of shit all over their already small softlines floorpad. They're not even near a college.


It's awful. We have so many pallets and fixtures amused together that it's almost impossible to reach the call box in infants


----------



## dondon4720 (Jul 31, 2016)

TTOTM: you are 17 and still in High School what makes you think they are seriously going to train you to be a GSA, you still have to have an open schedule and be at least 18 (I think), Trust me they asked me if I wanted the position but I couldn't because of school. They wouldn't make a "special exception" if so that is favoritism and I need to have a talk with HR.
You are not the boss and if anything they are using you. Wake Up. On top of that you are a suck up.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 31, 2016)

dondon4720 said:


> TTOTM: you are 17 and still in High School what makes you think they are seriously going to train you to be a GSA, you still have to have an open schedule and be at least 18 (I think), Trust me they asked me if I wanted the position but I couldn't because of school. They wouldn't make a "special exception" if so that is favoritism and I need to have a talk with HR.
> You are not the boss and if anything they are using you. Wake Up. On top of that you are a suck up.


About half of our GSAs are in high school, and I've heard of a 16yr old GSTL. It's definitely possible if they believe in the TM enough to work within their availability restrictions.


----------



## dondon4720 (Jul 31, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> About half of our GSAs are in high school, and I've heard of a 16yr old GSTL. It's definitely possible if they believe in the TM enough to work within their availability restrictions.



They told me I couldn't do it because I didn't have a open schedule and the person that got the job quit their other job to have open availability, now I am pissed. Another reason why I am debating on going to best buy 

The main thing that gets me about this TM is that they parade around like they are a boss and try to tell me what to do, it drives me crazy


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Jul 31, 2016)

@dondon4720 don't go to best buy. I didn't think it was possible that there were companies that were stricter about rewards card than Spot but Best Buy bases your schedule completely on how many cards you sell. Didn't sell any? No hours for you this week.
I can't stand TMs that gotta act like the LOD though. We had one GSA that was like that despite being an abysmal worker and NCNS-ing all the time


----------



## NPC (Jul 31, 2016)

dondon4720 said:


> They told me I couldn't do it because I didn't have a open schedule and the person that got the job quit their other job to have open availability, now I am pissed. Another reason why I am debating on going to best buy
> 
> The main thing that gets me about this TM is that they parade around like they are a boss and try to tell me what to do, it drives me crazy



Maybe they're actually considering him or her, so they're trying to practice. I don't see the relevance of the person's age.


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 1, 2016)

TTO new TM: you just graduated from high school and this is your first. job. ever. (say whaaat?). You seem like a sweet kid but this isn't a place to come chill. I explained to you about how when the fitting room phone rings and it is a call button going off you need to hit "1" so TMs can hear it on the walkie. You actually said "why?". The TL was like umm call buttons are important cause we're timed on how long it takes us to get to them? Ugh. Step up your game.


----------



## sher (Aug 1, 2016)

To that stl, I heard you say (and confirmed it with the person you were talking to because I'd hoped I heard wrong) that we get scheduled for 5.5s because we "work harder" during them.

Mannnn, that is the biggest piece of bullshit. It's wrong. And even if it were true, you don't tell someone you cut their fucking hours because they "work harder."


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Aug 2, 2016)

TTOTM Stop taking peoples shifts and then calling in for that shift. You signed up for it, at least show up, or let someone who will actually show up take it.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 2, 2016)

Ttotm: Wow. I was really not expecting you to quit over the phone with no two weeks notice whatsoever but it's good you've found a full time job now. Best of luck to you ^_^
To those new sales floor people. Yeah if you want to stay it would be really nice of you guys could stop NCNSing. We've started taking bets on how long you're gonna last after your training shifts and nobody usually makes it past the third day on their own lolol


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 2, 2016)

To those 2 ETL's: you 2 can't stand each other and every TM can tell. You work against each other and one of you talks shit about the other all the time. So unprofessional and counterproductive to the store.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 3, 2016)

sher said:


> To that stl, I heard you say (and confirmed it with the person you were talking to because I'd hoped I heard wrong) that we get scheduled for 5.5s because we "work harder" during them.
> 
> Mannnn, that is the biggest piece of bullshit. It's wrong. And even if it were true, you don't tell someone you cut their fucking hours because they "work harder."



I don't understand that.

We used to get scheduled 6 hour shifts on a regular basis.  It's still 5.5 hours of payroll, costs the company the same amount of money, and you get a paid 15 either way, and get to sit for 30 minutes on a 6 and rest up and work more productively.   I overheard the a similar thing - no more 6 hour shifts "we never do that".  Bullshit, they did that up until late March.

When I'm scheduled 5.5 I spend the last hour counting minutes, pretending to do busy work, sneaking water breaks.  Going 5.5 hours with only a 15 min break is not enough to rehydrate and take a pee (or poop).


----------



## Redzee (Aug 3, 2016)

To my fellow tms. With very few exceptions you all have stepped up and finished clean and ahead of schedule. Out-freaking-standing!!


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 3, 2016)

TTOTM: OK, we knew you were only here for the summer. You spent that entire time driving us nuts, taking the best shifts away from other tms (mostly our coworkers), and trying your best to charm HR and our TL. So now you decide to walk out and quit in the middle of your shift? Great. Just great.


----------



## PassinTime (Aug 3, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> I don't understand that.
> 
> We used to get scheduled 6 hour shifts on a regular basis.  It's still 5.5 hours of payroll, costs the company the same amount of money, and you get a paid 15 either way, and get to sit for 30 minutes on a 6 and rest up and work more productively.   I overheard the a similar thing - no more 6 hour shifts "we never do that".  Bullshit, they did that up until late March.
> 
> When I'm scheduled 5.5 I spend the last hour counting minutes, pretending to do busy work, sneaking water breaks.  Going 5.5 hours with only a 15 min break is not enough to rehydrate and take a pee (or poop).



Yup, hated that one.  My store was big on the 5.75 (6 hr. state).  I would rather have had the 6 hr shift to get the break and be more productive for the balance of my shift.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 3, 2016)

I stopped scheduling 6 hour shifts because my team always asked if they could just take a break and leave at 530.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2016)

The only time a 6 hr is necessary is when you have a narrow overlap (if any).
We'd have the opener who wants to leave at 5.5 hrs because "You'll only be alone for 30 minutes. What could happen?"
Major slam, THAT'S what.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 3, 2016)

Yup.  That's why I'd rather just schedule the 5.5 if that's what they want. No gaps.


----------



## dondon4720 (Aug 3, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Maybe they're actually considering him or her, so they're trying to practice. I don't see the relevance of the person's age.



Age isn't the issue it is the fact that he is parading around like  they are the boss that drives me crazy.


----------



## sher (Aug 3, 2016)

I'd rather have a 4 tbh. My store never scheduled 6s unless it was a mistake. And when they make that mistake we don't take meals. We just leave 5+ mins early. My body hates that, but I'd rather take the money.

But the stl wasn't specifically saying 5.5s. He said 5.5 because the woman he was talking to had a 5.5. I think he meant short shifts in general. I believe he thinks it increases our sense of urgency when we're working. But personally, I just walk in and go "yea, I can't do this in this amount of time."  He also said that since we don't take a meal for a 5.5, it takes away the possibility of going into compliance. Then he dressed that up by saying "which means we have more money to do cool stuff for you guys!" They haven't done any "cool stuff" for us in so long lol. We didn't even have food for the summer holidays, and they took away the candy jars.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 3, 2016)

That stinks.  I have to say there is no shortage of food at my store.


----------



## sher (Aug 3, 2016)

On the bright side, I lost a couple pounds when they stopped replenishing the candy jar... The candy jar that was filled with candy they couldn't sell anyway.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 3, 2016)

TtoTL: Hearing you scoff about how "women can't lift anything on their own" when someone needed help with a team lift and THEN seeing our _female _flow team lead march over and lift the damn thing up with no problem was kind of hilarious. You on the other hand are kind of out of shape and you move very slowly and aren't anywhere near as strong as she is so your misogynistic comment was invalid


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 3, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> TtoTL: Hearing you scoff about how "women can't lift anything on their own" when someone needed help with a team lift and THEN seeing our _female _flow team lead march over and lift the damn thing up with no problem was kind of hilarious. You on the other hand are kind of out of shape and you move very slowly and aren't anywhere near as strong as she is so your misogynistic comment was invalid



What an ass.

It always seems to take guests by surprise when I call for a team lift in furniture and one of the girls in hardlines comes over to help........and doesn't struggle at all.


----------



## Phoenix26 (Aug 4, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> I meant that you *cannot* use your discout without a red card. That rule right there kind of makes me angry haha


Sure you can. The discount card can be used with cash, Gift Cards, and Target Credit Union cards in addition to the Red Card


----------



## Bosch (Aug 4, 2016)

TTOTM: Sorry you are getting stuck pushing all the softlines stuff I pulled. If you had actually zoned those tables correctly the product would have already been out. 

So suck it up buttercup.


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 4, 2016)

To that one TM: If you're taking care of cardboard and you don't have a baler key, you go find an adult somebody with a key. You do not throw half a fucking cage's worth of cardboard into the compactor, call it a day then nonchalantly tell me what you did as I'm headed back to my area.

Damn right I told your TL that you jammed the compactor with that little stunt.


----------



## NKG (Aug 4, 2016)

To the whole flow team: there is no need to be rude or mean. If you want me to do things your way or the right way, stop what your doing and actually show me. I understand if i had been there a year and just randomly throw stuff in the warehouse but ive only been here a month.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 5, 2016)

To my favorite electronics TM, thank you so much for buying me lunch when I had that little credit card scare. Holy shit you're awesome.
To the new ETL-LOG, you seem pretty cool! Unlike the last person you actually do stuff and help out instead of standing around and playing with your phone and you haven't left truck shit all over the place yet. You seem very promising!


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 5, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> To the whole flow team: there is no need to be rude or mean. If you want me to do things your way or the right way, stop what your doing and actually show me. I understand if i had been there a year and just randomly throw stuff in the warehouse but ive only been here a month.



The flow team is really rude to Cashiers too most of the time. Well, not rude. They're civil, but they're dicks in the way that they don't wanna interact at all, they just want you to get the f out of their face, even though you're about 4-5 feet away from them lol. I think it's kind of a Universal thing where the Flow teams really only like working with eachother and hate everyone else in the store and don't care until their job is harder for them because of something someone did, then it's the end of the world. 

lol every time a Flow member checks out in my lane in the morning they pretty much ignore every thing I say or do. One time a lady working FLOW got some groceries and literally ignoring every word I said. She stared at me every time I spoke up lol. I put her 2 loaves of Bread with her eggs in the bottom of the bag and was gonna give it to her but she suddenly snapped at me and told me to put the bread in a separate bag. I don't blame them, overnights suck most of the time. But I mean god damn lol, if you don't like all the Physical work you have to do then you better let someone who does take over for you and come up to the far easier job... cashiering lol.

 I've heard more severe stories from other TMs. One guy apparently told her(a fellow casier) he just wanted to get out so she had to bag his bags quickly or he was gonna get really upset and report her/complain for taking too long to our GSTL.

The walmart warehouse workers were way cooler than that. I used to work at a Subway in our Walmart and they'd always come up like buds and sometimes their manager would buy them their sandwiches and sometimes not, but it was always good and fun talking to them. I'd have to walk back to their warehouse to dispose of our trash since we had to share dumpsters with Walmart and there were people constantly lifting heavy boxes, using heavy equipment; an older man was building bikes and hanging them up all on his own on the ceiling in the warehouse. Always said hi to him and he'd say hi back and we'd talk for a bit and he seemed content.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 5, 2016)

TTGOz said:


> The flow team is really rude to Cashiers too most of the time. Well, not rude. They're civil, but they're dicks in the way that they don't wanna interact at all, they just want you to get the f out of their face, even though you're about 4-5 feet away from them lol. I think it's kind of a Universal thing where the Flow teams really only like working with eachother and hate everyone else in the store and don't care until their job is harder for them because of something someone did, then it's the end of the world.
> 
> lol every time a Flow member checks out in my lane in the morning they pretty much ignore every thing I say or do. One time a lady working FLOW got some groceries and literally ignoring every word I said. She stared at me every time I spoke up lol. I put her 2 loaves of Bread with her eggs in the bottom of the bag and was gonna give it to her but she suddenly snapped at me and told me to put the bread in a separate bag. I don't blame them, overnights suck most of the time. But I mean god damn lol, if you don't like all the Physical work you have to do then you better let someone who does take over for you and come up to the far easier job... cashiering lol.
> 
> ...


Most of ours aren't so bad but a lot of the older ones are kind of cranky and do the bare minimum. Then there's also this one stoner guy who's on the other extreme end and is waaaaaaayyyy too happy and cheerful for someone who had to get up at 2am


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 5, 2016)

When I closed a lot as GSA, I knew most of the flow team & they were pretty cool but clique-ish. 
Quite a few earned the nickname 'nightcrawlers' because of appearance & I remember a cashier newb pointing out one with a more outre sense of fashion.
She nearly dropped her teeth when I told her they worked here.


----------



## soyaxo (Aug 5, 2016)

My ex was on (now an Electronics TM) and his sister is on Flow Team, so the entire team for the most part don't really like me because they heard things that aren't true.


----------



## NPC (Aug 5, 2016)

Seriously, what the fuck is Flow's problem? This flow lady came in on her day off to pay her bill. She just tossed her paperwork on the counter and then turned away to stare into the distance while I did my thing. Then she asked me to staple her receipt in the most condenseding way possible. Like her head was kinda down, but here eyes were peering at me with her eyebrows raised.

Fuck that piece of shit. I otherwise almost never see flow, but every time I do, it's an unpleasant experience. It's rarely even a neutral experience. It's almost always bad in some way.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 5, 2016)

So many of our flow team also work electronics, Market, Sbux, or cashier.  There isn't animosity between flow and anywhere else.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 5, 2016)

Usually the flow guys try to flirt with me a lot 
Most of the animosity in my store is between sales floor and front end because a lot of the cashiers call out regularly but never get coached yet we don't get away with that stuff


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 5, 2016)

Most of my flow team is ok, but a few have been crankier than usual due to being jerked between overnight and early morning (because who wouldn't be cranky because of that?). They do, however, have a tendency to be very secretive regarding their arcane processes, i.e. custom blocks and working the line, so it makes it difficult to set the line because I have no idea whether or not I'm even arranging the pallets correctly.


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 5, 2016)

Yetive said:


> So many of our flow team also work electronics, Market, Sbux, or cashier.  There isn't animosity between flow and anywhere else.



Yeah I think it's our day time workers that do cross jobs. Have never seen them help up front though.



Target NPC said:


> Seriously, what the fuck is Flow's problem? This flow lady came in on her day off to pay her bill. She just tossed her paperwork on the counter and then turned away to stare into the distance while I did my thing. Then she asked me to staple her receipt in the most condenseding way possible. Like her head was kinda down, but here eyes were peering at me with her eyebrows raised.
> 
> Fuck that piece of shit. I otherwise almost never see flow, but every time I do, it's an unpleasant experience. It's rarely even a neutral experience. It's almost always bad in some way.



Pretty much how all of my experience with flow goes lol. Never seem them except for in the morning when they're getting stuff for their house or whatever and it's the most anti-social experience ever. Haven't met one nice flow worker yet that does overnights or 4am shifts. I see a lot of our day time flow team, actually, a GSTL just transfered back there a few days ago. He's pretty cool, hope the flow mentality doesn't take over him.

A lot of our flow members too dress a bit weirder and look a bit different. But they don't have to worry too much since they're not the face of our store, I know that if they were our cashiers most of them would have to cut their hair so they can see and get rid of piercings and not dye their hair extraordinary colors.


----------



## NPC (Aug 5, 2016)

TTGOz said:


> Yeah I think it's our day time workers that do cross jobs. Have never seen them help up front though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our flow looks "different" too. But not because of piercings and hair color. I mean, I have hair that would make a peacock jealous, yet I work Service Desk. It's more how our flow TMs carry themselves and how they're groomed is what sets them apart. And the fact that they all act so disgruntled. It's not disgruntled like they're just tired, it's disgruntled as if I personally did something to ruin their day.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 5, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Our flow looks "different" too. But not because of piercings and hair color. I mean, I have hair that would make a peacock jealous, yet I work Service Desk. It's more how our flow TMs carry themselves and how they're groomed is what sets them apart. And the fact that they all act so disgruntled. It's not disgruntled like they're just tired, it's disgruntled as if I personally did something to ruin their day.


Having worked every possible shift at my store I can see it from all sides. Sf blames flow,  flow blames sf. By the end of their shift the tl may have been riding their ad for hours,  they just want to get their shit and get out.  I've had the chance to pseudo-mediate and suggest solutions to each side.  Some of it will never get fixed:  old men are grumpy,  lots of them chew with mouth open and talk to loud, and by sheer number they fill the breakroom. But talking to each other at our store has helped. Throwing truck together has helped. And generally letting everyone know that shit ain't gonna fly has helped.


----------



## targetCard (Aug 6, 2016)

dondon4720 said:


> The main thing that gets me about this TM is that they parade around like they are a boss and try to tell me what to do, it drives me crazy



I'm gonna assume we work at the same store because you just described a tm where I work & it drives me insane!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 6, 2016)

targetCard said:


> I'm gonna assume we work at the same store because you just described a tm where I work & it drives me insane!


I think there's one everywhere....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 6, 2016)

TTOTM: if you're going to tell the person standing next to you how "rude" I was at Starbucks, you might want to wait until I'm out of earshot.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 6, 2016)

Ah yes! To that one GSA/sales floor team member hybrid who did some other stuff.....I was not sad to see you go. 
I don't know why you cross trained in so many areas when you were gonna end up calling out of every shift that wasn't at guest services. And when you didn't call out? You literally just stood around and played with your phone while making other people do your work. I remember at the end of the night you asked me to fix up the clearance racks in your zone while you talked on your phone the whole time and didn't do shit. I didn't do it by the way lol. Also you sucked at guest services too and literally just stood there the entire time. 
What was hilarious was when you put your two weeks in and you didn't show up for any of your last shifts. I'm still stunned that you never got fired


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 8, 2016)

A several days late/preemptive TTOTM:

To the Backroom TL, PA(s), Salesfloor TL and everyone else: Can we just have a milk delivery happen without any fucking drama? I don't know who is obligated to do what and I don't care at this point. All I know is that twice a week it doesn't matter what the driver does or doesn't do, what the market team does or doesn't do or what I do or don't do. No matter what, I'm going to get an earful of bitching somebody about the delivery and how it should have gone. Or in my TL's case, an earful of yelling.

To the driver: You might be kind of an ass, you might be slacking off and getting the store to do part of your job. I don't know. And I don't care because out of this whole mess you've been pretty decent to me.

To the new driver: Good luck. I'm probably going to sit this one out.

For real, last Friday's delivery was so stressful I wanted to walk out 30 minutes into my shift. And I'm getting anxious over tomorrow's delivery.


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 8, 2016)

spent 30 minutes helping the grumpy guest find the right backpack for her grandson, thank you.


----------



## KingBear (Aug 8, 2016)

ETL-GE: seeing as how we had our best redcard week in a while because of the district competition and getting everyone hyped about goals for once, how about you quit obfuscating the data and just telling us that we're "losing" and threatening to bring the hammer down? We're on a good thing right now with the chance of a carrot and you keep swinging the fucking stick. Christ.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 8, 2016)

Then they wonder why everyone stops trying?
All stick & no carrot does that.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 8, 2016)

Ttolod, you spent most of tonight's huddle practically roasting our old ETL-LOG behind his back and justified it by saying "lol he's not here anymore it's okay". Part of me was a little stunned at how unprofessional that was but part of me was furiously agreeing with you. I'm really not surprised though...one of the fitting room ladies tells me she has vivid memores of the two of you loudly cussing each other out in the backroom
(Apparently the team leads at my store have more drama and in fighting than most of the others in the district and we're kind of infamous for that shit)


----------



## masterofalltrades (Aug 8, 2016)

To that other store i support helped. What the mother fucking shit is  going on. There is almost nothing on the floor,  and the backroom is packed. The zones look like wwiii just ended. There is expired food from 2014 on the shelves. The whole managment team should be fired. Really makes me appreciate my headache of a store.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 8, 2016)

TTOTL:
CHILL. Just CHILL. We'll get our stuff out of "your" bloody freezer when our freezer is fixed! If you come by one more time having an aneurysm about the state of "your" freezer, I'm going to our ETL and then to HR.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 9, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> A several days late/preemptive TTOTM:
> 
> To the Backroom TL, PA(s), Salesfloor TL and everyone else: Can we just have a milk delivery happen without any fucking drama? I don't know who is obligated to do what and I don't care at this point. All I know is that twice a week it doesn't matter what the driver does or doesn't do, what the market team does or doesn't do or what I do or don't do. No matter what, I'm going to get an earful of bitching somebody about the delivery and how it should have gone. Or in my TL's case, an earful of yelling.
> 
> ...


You just open the door and stamp the paperwork... It's up to the driver and the market TL to figure it out from there.


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 9, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> You just open the door and stamp the paperwork... It's up to the driver and the market TL to figure it out from there.


Its scan-based so I don't even have anything to stamp. Driver just drops the new milk off and takes the empty crates and pallets with him. The problem is that my store seems to think he should rearrange the entire cooler to retrieve the empties from the back, put the pallet back there behind the racks and FDC pallets (one of the delivery days is also an FDC day) and put everything back together. With no help because market team occasionally responds when I let them know the delivery is here (then bitches about it later). Backroom TL goes on about the driver's "obligation" and if I have time to help then I have time to do something else instead. Market TL has repeatedly said the driver is a "douche" and "baby" and is rarely around for these moments.

Meanwhile the driver just wants a clear path to the cooler and somebody to grab the empties and put them in receiving or outside the day before instead of leaving them at the very back of the cooler.

But hey, next week we get a new driver on the route. So maybe a fresh start will happen.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 9, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> To that other store i support helped. What the mother fucking shit is  going on. There is almost nothing on the floor,  and the backroom is packed. The zones look like wwiii just ended. There is expired food from 2014 on the shelves. The whole managment team should be fired. Really makes me appreciate my headache of a store.


Did you come to my store last week?  Lol.  More flow tms than ever but nothing is really improving.  6 trucks of 2kish isn't an excuse either.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 9, 2016)

TTOTM: no, we can't help the guest ourselves, we are no longer allowed to have a PDA.


----------



## AltPants (Aug 9, 2016)

TYpE TO: thank you so much for backing me up at the SD with combative guests attempting fraud. You are amazing for not immediately rolling over in the name of the vibe.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 9, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> Its scan-based so I don't even have anything to stamp. Driver just drops the new milk off and takes the empty crates and pallets with him. The problem is that my store seems to think he should rearrange the entire cooler to retrieve the empties from the back, put the pallet back there behind the racks and FDC pallets (one of the delivery days is also an FDC day) and put everything back together. With no help because market team occasionally responds when I let them know the delivery is here (then bitches about it later). Backroom TL goes on about the driver's "obligation" and if I have time to help then I have time to do something else instead. Market TL has repeatedly said the driver is a "douche" and "baby" and is rarely around for these moments.
> 
> Meanwhile the driver just wants a clear path to the cooler and somebody to grab the empties and put them in receiving or outside the day before instead of leaving them at the very back of the cooler.
> 
> But hey, next week we get a new driver on the route. So maybe a fresh start will happen.


Oh wow that would suck having to do it on an FDC day. Although our milk person sucks it up and deals with it if there are pallets in the way. I'm pretty sure he actually fills the milk on the salesfloor too.


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Aug 9, 2016)

Typically I hate talking about people and would just much rather express grievances directly to them so we can work on a more civil and peaceful solution, but I'm in a situation where I can't do anything.

There's this girl on flow who comes in when school lets out. For some reason she flies halfway across the country to attend a Mormon school despite not being Mormon. Given the fact that she's here from August until January instead of the typical three months of summer and one month of winter like our other distant collegiate team members, I'm mildly suspicious "Mormon college" is code for Hogwarts or something. It must be, because she somehow magically manifests nearly every pet peeve I have. She will suck up to any given leader, then be incredibly rude and talk shit about anyone else. If you say something to her, she'll just roll her eyes and say "I don't care" in the middle of your sentence. She is condescending, will step in and act as a self-imposed leader on tasks that require no leadership whatsoever. I know someone could say "that's a trait of good leadership", but I'd have to disagree when you're directing several team members to stack a single palette.

Whenever she's in the breakroom, she'll talk about herself and start bragging about whatever. She goes on about how great she'll be as a nurse, how she lives in a trailer with her family, and so on. I'm a pretty patient and forgiving person with quite a bit of empathy, but I see nothing redeemable in her as a human being. She acts like an absolute brat and sycophant, and she is the only person in the entirety of my almost two years with Spot that if she were to get in some serious accident, not only would I not give a fuck in the slightest but I'd also buy the entire team donuts and muffins to celebrate.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 9, 2016)

Need some degreaser?
Got plenty.


----------



## KingBear (Aug 9, 2016)

KingBear said:


> ETL-GE: seeing as how we had our best redcard week in a while because of the district competition and getting everyone hyped about goals for once, how about you quit obfuscating the data and just telling us that we're "losing" and threatening to bring the hammer down? We're on a good thing right now with the chance of a carrot and you keep swinging the fucking stick. Christ.


Hey, bud, you actually sent me (and only me???) the information and my salt levels dropped immensely. Yeah we lost but c'mon man it's me I spun that shit so hard and I'm really glad to see how close we got. So.... Okay, thanks. I still got all kinds of salt probably but seeing as how I want to kick this idiot GSTL out of their job, I can only do that with information and armaments. Not that you know that, but.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 9, 2016)

*clears room in my walk-in for the bodies


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 10, 2016)

To the Creepy McCreepypants team member I bitched about on here a while ago, PLEASE don't ever come back from your Hawaii vacation. Just take a permanent leave of absence. Also stop texting the team leads nonstop and telling them to show the pictures you took of your vacation during the huddles. One of them has actually had to block your number.


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 11, 2016)

TTOTM: You made me feel terrible when you asked if I can understand your English. I can, but even if I did have a hard time understanding you, you've been an awesome friend, almost like a mom/big sister figure, and I owe you so much for having the patience to teach me your workcenter when I was just thrown into it.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Aug 11, 2016)

TTOGSA: telling me to hurry up on $300 order when we have lines (mind you we are short staffed) is not ok. I was going as fast as I could with out being rude to the guest. The other cashier over heard you and urged me to go to hr.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 11, 2016)

TTOETL, get your fucking priorites together. STOP purposefully trying to scare the GSTLs into getting redcards. That's not gonna work. Meanwhile you don't care about the electronics TM who literally just sits and the boat, calls out just to see her boyfriend, and doesn't zone. Oh right it's probaby because she's sold redcards before. The GSTL you were screaming at last night is a far better worker than she is yet you chose to yell at him.
Oh and stop leaving the wave in the middle of the baler entrance and then complaining that nobody is putting their trash away!


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Aug 12, 2016)

TTOTM Stop starting shit with everyone. You're burning your bridges real quick which won't go over well when you need our help. Which you will.


----------



## griezmanns (Aug 13, 2016)

To all the GSTLs and GSAs at my store: why the fuck are you all being so cold and rude to the cashiers lately? There used to be a time where you all were kind to us, now it just constantly feels like you're angry with us. It's really hard to want to get you all red cards when you're treating us all like shit. 

TTOETL-GE: stop fucking wanting inflated red card counts. When the LOD says we need 21 red cards, you shouldn't be on the walkie asking for 37 because you "want to get out of a deficit". You're never on a lane, I've never seen you sign someone up for a red card and all you do is sit in your office and complain on the walkie that "it's been x amount of time and there's been no red cards" or annoyingly asking "are we at number (ridiculously high number) yet??" Oh and p.s. maybe when cashiers are telling you that a certain cashier gets red cards in questionable ways and literally everyone knows it maybe you shouldn't just say "well I've  never heard it but I need them to keep signing people up for red cards" even if, you know, it's someone telling people it's a rewards card.


----------



## KingBear (Aug 13, 2016)

TToGSTL: Ha ha, you're transparent as shit about calling out on Fridays before your weekend off. You fucking weasel. We got way more redcards than we usually do and it seems like it's because everyone was in a good mood because you weren't there. And I don't care how many times you pull me into some corner and threaten to write me up if I don't give you names to write up for not asking every single guest. Bring it. Put my name down; you wanna make up a quota of corrective actions handed out, you're welcome to hit your tally making up reasons why I'm failing to uphold my responsibilities even though I run circles around you in almost every aspect. Is your job on the line? Good, it should have been before you even came over to the front end. Fucking quit already, you useless bag of neurotic slime.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 13, 2016)

griezmanns said:


> Oh and p.s. maybe when cashiers are telling you that a certain cashier gets red cards in questionable ways and literally everyone knows it maybe you shouldn't just say "well I've  never heard it but I need them to keep signing people up for red cards" even if, you know, it's someone telling people it's a rewards card.


Dude we have this GSTL at my store that tricks people into getting redcards by doing the exact same thing, by telling them it's a rewards card. People have complained about it but the ETL doesn't care. I wouldn't be surprised if he started using fake names and addresses to get them


----------



## griezmanns (Aug 13, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Dude we have this GSTL at my store that tricks people into getting redcards by doing the exact same thing, by telling them it's a rewards card. People have complained about it but the ETL doesn't care. I wouldn't be surprised if he started using fake names and addresses to get them


Well we've had to fire some people for using their own or fake socials to sign people up for red cards. I'm surprised they don't care more about it.


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 13, 2016)

To the backroom flow crew, whoever parked the wave in front of the SFS station like "We have to park it there," screw you. Its the weekend; park the darn thing by the receiving area or anywhere else. Not right in the middle of the fray. ugh.

To that one 4am ETL, another tm held the TSC door open for me and I walked in. Idk why the door was slightly open and we were able to just walk in. I'm sorry the alarm was blaring at 6am. But I had nothing to do with the whole situation.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 14, 2016)

No I'm still not going to respond to the call Hutton's in Back to School just because you gave me the key for the calculators fuck off


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 14, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> To the backroom flow crew, whoever parked the wave in front of the SFS station like "We have to park it there," screw you. Its the weekend; park the darn thing by the receiving area or anywhere else. Not right in the middle of the fray. ugh.


If you don't have a key for it, you can pull down the panel at the bottom of the front and press a switch (forget what it's called) that will release the brakes. So you can just push it out of the way.


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 14, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> If you don't have a key for it, you can pull down the panel at the bottom of the front and press a switch (forget what it's called) that will release the brakes. So you can just push it out of the way.



Thanks for the tip. I'll remember that for next time. I know they don't like anyone who's not certified to even touch it though.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 14, 2016)

Then they shouldn't leave their toys in the way.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 14, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll remember that for next time. I know they don't like anyone who's not certified to even touch it though.


Takes about 60 seconds to get certified. Go for it!


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 14, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Takes about 60 seconds to get certified. Go for it!



I'm not backroom trained. But I guess I could ask.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 14, 2016)

If one more person leaves the wave in the middle of the aisle when I'm trying to pull something that's right there I will lock the damn wave key in the Apple cabinet near the electronics boat


----------



## Bosch (Aug 14, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> If one more person leaves the wave in the middle of the aisle when I'm trying to pull something that's right there I will lock the damn wave key in the Apple cabinet near the electronics boat



We park it in the back and stack vendor pallets in front of it with no pallet jacks. Evil, yes but effective.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 14, 2016)

To that one TL: Thank you for saving the day when the backroom exploded.

To whoever did the FDC backstock this morning: Everything in the meat cooler is clearly labeled. Stick to it, lest we get a flaming red Steritech visit.



Bosch said:


> We park it in the back and stack vendor pallets in front of it with no pallet jacks. Evil, yes but effective.



I'd hate to see where the WAVe would end up if y'all worked at @Circle9's store during the weekend.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Aug 15, 2016)

To that one asinine team member: When a parent comes up to you telling you that their child is missing, you don't fucking walkie me (the FRO) and tell me to page the child to fuckin school supplies, I told you that I walkied the LOD and he stated that we couldn't page someone like that unless it was a missing person, then you go "It is missing", so I get back to the LOD and he gives me the okay, both of us thinking it's an older person, so like an idiot I page the person to fucking school supplies, only for you to walkie me two minutes later to do it again. I was already reluctant enough the first time, so I ask you how old the person is and you casually go "She's 11" then I ask you, in shock and a bit confused "Wouldn't it be better to do a code yellow?" You go: "No, Before we go through all that can you just page them one more time?" You're a fucking idiot. There are a lot of things you haven't thought of. What if she doesn't even know how to get school supplies by herself? What if she hears her name being announced and gets scared? So I walkie the LOD about the situation and he just agrees to do the code yellow, which you got upset about for some reason. And by the way, I've had an issue with you before about this, I don't know what you think but fitting room operators don't have free will to page people every time someone loses someone else in the store. You just doing a code yellow instead of having a back and forth walkie session between you and me and then me and the LOD would've saved us a lot of time because when we finally did do the Code Yellow we found her after about 2 minutes.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 15, 2016)

TtoLOD, you didn't schedule anyone in the fitting room on a really busy night (and said no when I offered to cover it) so why were you surprised when I was cleaning it out at the end of the night? 
You wanted me to basically super zone shoes (NOT something you can do alone at my store) and when I told you I had to clean out the hot mess of a fitting room you were like "well..that's more important than the fitting room"


----------



## WinterRose (Aug 15, 2016)

TTOGSTm: You don't know how much I save you and the receiver work by defecting my own defects (expired, bent etc). I once defected marshmallows by almost a full pallet. So please do not give me grief or attitude when I asked just a couple to add to your not-even-a-half-full cart of defects. Isn't it a part of your job (and receiver's) and not mine?


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 15, 2016)

To whoever drank my Crystal Pepsi, you're a dick. Probably the same person that took the entire loaf of market pantry bread that was SUPPOSED to be for the team..
To the closing LOD, why did you ONLY call me up for backup if you were gonna fuss about stuff being all over the floor in RTW? Maybe if I wasn't on a damn checklane for half an hour it wouldn't look like that. Every time you screamed into the walkie there was a nice loud "shut the fuck up" waiting to be let out from me. I came dangerously close to letting it out. Everyone was so pissed off at you tonight because of your micromanaging bullshit that the TM doing the closing announcements was doing them almost angrily


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 16, 2016)

To that one ETL (from last week): I've never seen an ETL jump in and unload a whole trailer before and you did pretty well. Kudos to you. Which you then pissed away by being a shitty space manager. From leaving equipment parked in the middle of an aisle on the floor to using the power jack for everything (including paper PIPOs) to parking shit _right where I told you I was putting soda pallets_. Why do you do this to me.

To that one SrTL: Deer in headlights look anytime I ask you something. I get that you're a little overwhelmed and they probably didn't really set up up for success, hours are terrible, etc. But you went looking for a promotion and this shit is starting to affect my work.

To that one STL: I'm noticing a running trend of people telling me that you've said you'll fix something and hahahaha nope. Starting to feel like you're just a shorter version of the last STL.


----------



## penelopekitty (Aug 16, 2016)

OMG!!! To the new front end TMs please load your bags, drop your reshop and empty your frigging hanger bins when you get off shift!!!


----------



## Yetive (Aug 16, 2016)

TTOElectronicsTM  thanks for calling off tonight.
TTOSLTM  thanks for calling off tonight.
TTOHLTM  thanks for calling off tonight. 
TT2Cashiers thanks for calling off tonight.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 16, 2016)

TTOBarista I truly appreciate you coming in to cashier tonight.  Thanks.

TTOminorCashier you are a great kid.  Thank you for offering to stay until close.  I wish I could have let you.  I look forward to stealing you and training you in Starbucks.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 17, 2016)

To the former logistics ETL, are you ever going to return that set of electronics keys you accidentally walked out with? Everyone knows it was you because of the key log but you never admitted it or brought them back. Opening electronics is even harder because of this. And I'm sure AP is mad at you too.
Look. People walk out with equipment sometimes. Fuck I've taken a mydevice home with me before. But all you have to do is return it. Don't be so prideful that you never return it just because you don't wanna look bad. If you new job ever catches wind of this..well...they ain't gonna be happy


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 17, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To the former logistics ETL, are you ever going to return that set of electronics keys you accidentally walked out with? Everyone knows it was you because of the key log but you never admitted it or brought them back. Opening electronics is even harder because of this. And I'm sure AP is mad at you too.
> Look. People walk out with equipment sometimes. Fuck I've taken a mydevice home with me before. But all you have to do is return it. Don't be so prideful that you never return it just because you don't wanna look bad. If you new job ever catches wind of this..well...they ain't gonna be happy


I took Jewelry keys home for a week once. They "magically" reappeared in the FRO desk drawer the next day I worked... No questions asked.


----------



## themusicalfruit (Aug 17, 2016)

TTOTM:

I have spent the last 3 weeks or so listening to you tell guests that they can take a RC application home. NO THEY CAN'T. You idiot. Maybe if you actually knew anything about the RC or how applications work, you'd do better in that department. That little booklet you stick in their bags is just information. Pretty sure Target doesn't do paper applications anymore. I would say something but I literally think you're too stupid to comprehend what you're doing. Also, stop setting your cigarettes out on the counter when you're at your register. That's nasty and you have pockets. 

Damn hillbilly. 


-sorry. I had to let that out-


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 17, 2016)

themusicalfruit said:


> Also, stop setting your cigarettes out on the counter when you're at your register. That's nasty and you have pockets.


That is DISGUSTING. Have they been talked to about that??


----------



## themusicalfruit (Aug 17, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> That is DISGUSTING. Have they been talked to about that??



I don't think so. She puts them there for easy access when she goes on her breaks.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 17, 2016)

Tobacco users...

LOL!


----------



## KingBear (Aug 18, 2016)

TToETL-HR: look I'm sorry that I yelled "fuck off" after you gave me your date of birth for that bottle of wine tonight but a) at least the store was closed and b) SERIOUSLY HOW ARE YOU YOUNGER THAN ME you look so mature and put together and you have a well-adjusted life and i'm over here looking like a goddamn idiot and you're a fuckin' badass ETL and i'm fucking floored that you're younger than me

also sorry sorry for constantly digging my own grave with "I just thought you looked older than that" while we were handling the cash office bags tonight and frankly if you killed me and stuffed my body in the safe for being a massive fumbling idiot dickwad who can't stop calling you old, I wouldn't blame you in the slightest

but I am most certainly gonna start calling you "kid" until I get pulled into your office and told to stop doing that

fuck, when did I get old? fuck. what am I doing here and why am I not doing more


----------



## Phoenix26 (Aug 18, 2016)

themusicalfruit said:


> TTOTM:
> 
> I have spent the last 3 weeks or so listening to you tell guests that they can take a RC application home. NO THEY CAN'T. You idiot. Maybe if you actually knew anything about the RC or how applications work, you'd do better in that department. That little booklet you stick in their bags is just information. Pretty sure Target doesn't do paper applications anymore. I would say something but I literally think you're too stupid to comprehend what you're doing. Also, stop setting your cigarettes out on the counter when you're at your register. That's nasty and you have pockets.
> 
> ...


Target does still have paper Red Card applications for the Debit version. Guests can print them out from the gift registry kiosk.  My DTL has us printing them and placing them in bags of guests that don't have them. We are to do this till the Back to School/College rush is over.


----------



## themusicalfruit (Aug 19, 2016)

Phoenix26 said:


> Target does still have paper Red Card applications for the Debit version. Guests can print them out from the gift registry kiosk.  My DTL has us printing them and placing them in bags of guests that don't have them. We are to do this till the Back to School/College rush is over.



My store isn't doing this. She literally doesn't understand the application process or what we have at our registers


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Aug 19, 2016)

To My Entire Team: If you would just sign out your fucking equipment, you wouldn't have an "equipment Nazi TPS" making a big deal out of it. It is not a big deal, shouldn't have to be a big deal, and doesn't have to be a big deal! I don't want to be a dick about it, but I'm not about to have my APBP on my ass about poor equipment control again when you guys can't take ten seconds to write your damn name!


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 19, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> To My Entire Team: If you would just sign out your fucking equipment, you wouldn't have an "equipment Nazi TPS" making a big deal out of it. It is not a big deal, shouldn't have to be a big deal, and doesn't have to be a big deal! I don't want to be a dick about it, but I'm not about to have my APBP on my ass about poor equipment control again when you guys can't take ten seconds to write your damn name!


Unfortunately, AP being a dick about it is the only way that has worked at our store.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 19, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> To My Entire Team: If you would just sign out your fucking equipment, you wouldn't have an "equipment Nazi TPS" making a big deal out of it. It is not a big deal, shouldn't have to be a big deal, and doesn't have to be a big deal! I don't want to be a dick about it, but I'm not about to have my APBP on my ass about poor equipment control again when you guys can't take ten seconds to write your damn name!



I would love if we would have an equipment Nazi. Cause currently its a free for all and a bunch are missing and I would love to catch the asshole who keeps smashing the screens out and leaving them in the cabinet. But we won't go back to a locked cabinet cause the ETL's can't be bothered to come out of the AP office to unlock it. So you end up sitting 10min after your shift waiting and HR doesn't like that.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 19, 2016)

Our FRO has a key to the cabinet that she checks out.  Of course, FlowTL just leaves it open, so on truck days it's already a free-for-all by the time FRO gets there.


----------



## NPC (Aug 19, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> To My Entire Team: If you would just sign out your fucking equipment, you wouldn't have an "equipment Nazi TPS" making a big deal out of it. It is not a big deal, shouldn't have to be a big deal, and doesn't have to be a big deal! I don't want to be a dick about it, but I'm not about to have my APBP on my ass about poor equipment control again when you guys can't take ten seconds to write your damn name!



I hate checking out a MyDevice. On the front end, it's guaranteed to get "borrowed" and never returned. When I do check it out, I write "front lanes" rather than my name in a an attempt to express how little control I have.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 19, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> I hate checking out a MyDevice. On the front end, it's guaranteed to get "borrowed" and never returned. When I do check it out, I write "front lanes" rather than my name in a an attempt to express how little control I have.


Can you lock it in the drawer with the checks?


----------



## Dave1988 (Aug 19, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> To My Entire Team: If you would just sign out your fucking equipment, you wouldn't have an "equipment Nazi TPS" making a big deal out of it. It is not a big deal, shouldn't have to be a big deal, and doesn't have to be a big deal! I don't want to be a dick about it, but I'm not about to have my APBP on my ass about poor equipment control again when you guys can't take ten seconds to write your damn name!


Ive never signed anything out, nobody has ever said anything to me.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 19, 2016)

Yetive said:


> TTOElectronicsTM  thanks for calling off tonight.
> TTOSLTM  thanks for calling off tonight.
> TTOHLTM  thanks for calling off tonight.
> TT2Cashiers thanks for calling off tonight.


You forgot the sarcasm font.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 19, 2016)

To the closing LOD the other night, look. I know you're the backroom TL and therefore don't do as much with the sales floor but if a TM tells you that they see someone stealing something (AP's shift was over), you DON'T act nonchalant about it and say "just let em walk out with it". AP is gonna be PISSED when he sees the tapes


----------



## Yetive (Aug 19, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> You forgot the sarcasm font.


True.  I fixed it


----------



## brizzy93 (Aug 19, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> TtoTL: Hearing you scoff about how "women can't lift anything on their own" when someone needed help with a team lift and THEN seeing our _female _flow team lead march over and lift the damn thing up with no problem was kind of hilarious. You on the other hand are kind of out of shape and you move very slowly and aren't anywhere near as strong as she is so your misogynistic comment was invalid


Lmao I pulled 2 milk pallets to the floor once and the guys were all do you want me to get that?  The flow guy that does bulk saw me and was all "hey next time I have a flat, wanna help me push the car?"


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Aug 19, 2016)

Dave1988 said:


> Ive never signed anything out, nobody has ever said anything to me.


A lot of stores let it slide. But sometimes AP leadership gets really anal about it, therefore store level AP has to crack down on it, which is the case with my store.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 19, 2016)

brizzy93 said:


> Lmao I pulled 2 milk pallets to the floor once and the guys were all do you want me to get that?  The flow guy that does bulk saw me and was all "hey next time I have a flat, wanna help me push the car?"


Reminds me of those male guests that always insist on pushing the flat for me when I'm taking their grill/tv/large piece of furniture up to guest services for them. Hahaha sorry Manly McManlypants but we really aren't allowed to let you do that


----------



## brizzy93 (Aug 19, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Reminds me of those male guests that always insist on pushing the flat for me when I'm taking their grill/tv/large pieve of furnitre up to guest services for them. Hahaha sorry Manly McManlypants but we really aren't allowed to let you do that


LMAO yeah. I showed a older male guest to where the water was and was gonna lift a 24 pack into his cart when he stops me and says "don't worry about it sweetie, it's heavy" like ok asshole


----------



## Bosch (Aug 19, 2016)

brizzy93 said:


> LMAO yeah. I showed a older male guest to where the water was and was gonna lift a 24 pack into his cart when he stops me and says "don't worry about it sweetie, it's heavy" like ok asshole



That is when you drop it on them. Not hand it but drop it.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 19, 2016)

Speaking of pallets....whover did that domestics one this morning, HOW do you fuck up so badly? Do you not know how center of gravity works?? It was so uneven that everything fell to the floor the minute I moved it.
Thank god it was only pillows and sheets though.


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Aug 19, 2016)

TTOTM It went from you picking up everyone's shifts and calling in or NCNS'ing when it was the day of the shift to you getting a new job and only coming in when it's convenient for you. Just quit and get it over with, or NCNS enough times in a row that they can fire you and you can never come back. I'm actually hoping for the last option.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 20, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To the closing LOD the other night, look. I know you're the backroom TL and therefore don't do as much with the sales floor but if a TM tells you that they see someone stealing something (AP's shift was over), you DON'T act nonchalant about it and say "just let em walk out with it". AP is gonna be PISSED when he sees the tapes



Nobody outside of AP is allowed to apprehend the guest. All the LOD can do is let AP know about the theft so they can log it as a KTR. If you "guest service" the subject, you might get a PMR (which should also be reported to AP), but it can be risky because they could be concealing a weapon or whatever.



SalesFloorSylph said:


> Reminds me of those male guests that always insist on pushing the flat for me when I'm taking their grill/tv/large pieve of furnitre up to guest services for them. Hahaha sorry Manly McManlypants but we really aren't allowed to let you do that



We have a female cart attendant who gets that a lot. She may be short and skinny, but don't underestimate her strength.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 20, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> Nobody outside of AP is allowed to apprehend the guest. All the LOD can do is let AP know about the theft so they can log it as a KTR. If you "guest service" the subject, you might get a PMR (which should also be reported to AP), but it can be risky because they could be concealing a weapon


Ohhh okay that makes more sense. He has had a dismissive attitude about coupon people though. Someone came up to a cashier with a bunch of expired ones and he was like "lol just accept em all anyway". This was before they updated the registers (though I don't know if they got rid of the K1 key yet because I haven't backed up in a while)


----------



## Captainzim (Aug 20, 2016)

TTOTL Way to piss off your team that helps fix up the zone despite the fact that you all schedule bare minimum coverage during BTS and then nitpick on stupid shit.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 20, 2016)

TTOTM:

Thank you for being so patient and drama free while explaining that thing to me.  You're wonderful to work with!!!


----------



## Bosch (Aug 20, 2016)

To that leadership: It wasn't our(TM's) fault that you picked a ladder climber to be your pet. The thing with pets is that you have watch them or they can shit on the floor.. Well this pet did.. You didn't notice the second he promoted he quit really working on the floor? And let back to school go dead ass empty? Like we didn't pull anything or flex anything. He just let the pog run dry.. No it didn't help that it was set early so it did sell faster.. But it ran empty like "are you closing" empty..

You knew a visit from the group was coming and "have the team purge BTS" this week should have happened two weeks ago or let In-Stocks do their PTM thing where they fucking fill the damn floor. But nope your pet had it hand..

No he didn't. He straight out lied when he said all the D-code was out of the back. Cause when shot through I found tons of crap still back there.  Group leader found the same thing when she shot through.. And unhappy is a very kind term for how fucking mad she was that it was busiest week of the year for BTS and our season set was dead ass empty with most of it in the backroom.

Group walks in and has an absolute shit fit!!!!!!!!! All of a sudden its a problem. We lowly TM's knew but were told there was a plan.. To bad no one actually told the TM's the plan or had anyone do any work. It was fun to watch the ETL's pulling all that crap out of the back and pushing it. What got me is that not one of them thought it might be a good idea to get a box knife. Nope hack at the boxes with their keys. And look on their faces - priceless. Looked like they had to eat raw liver.. Cause they got their asses handed to them.. They were mad they actually had to get dirty and work like the TM's..

It took all I had to not laugh in their faces.. Those of us who have done this, knew this was coming and watched you walk in front of the bus. And no we didn't say a damn word.  I also had a nice talk with our STL about your attitude after the visit.. Cause you could feel the "why should we be in trouble for this crap" just oozing off the entire sorority bitch click of ETL's we have right now..


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 20, 2016)

Bosch said:


> It was fun to watch the ETL's pulling all that crap out of the back and pushing it. What got me is that not one of them thought it might be a good idea to get a box knife. Nope hack at the boxes with their keys. And look on their faces - priceless. Looked like they had to eat raw liver..


Lemme guess. Pretty, fresh outta college people who've never had an actual physical job before?
That would NOT sit well at my store. Even the most deep disliked team leads usually do some kind of work. The only one who didn't was this one guy who put in his two weeks because he got tired of all the other team leads roasting him for being lazy.
I'm really sick of this "as long as you have a college degree/act like a kiss ass, you can be a team lead even if youre a lazy fuck" mentality.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 20, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Lemme guess. Pretty, fresh outta college people who've never had an actual physical job before?
> That would NOT sit well at my store. Even the most deep disliked team leads usually do some kind of work. The only one who didn't was this one guy who put in his two weeks because he got tired of all the other team leads roasting him for being lazy.
> I'm really sick of this "as long as you have a college degree/act like a kiss ass, you can be a team lead even if youre a lazy fuck" mentality.




Pretty much. Why I kept my mouth shut when the pet who can work but was such a kiss ass we kept our mouths shut when we saw what was happening. You deal with the fall out. He was a car salesman so I know he was running game on these sorority girls, you could see that from space. Our STL is new to us but not spot let them run with it. She I am learning is "give you enough rope" type of STL. Which I like. So they tied that noose nice and tight with this one. She was not happy about hearing her leadership team sat in the AP office for most if her vacation. 

She understood my point about the box knives. Why waste time hacking at box after box when we have an entire box of knives. Not one could figure out there was a better way to open a damn box.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 20, 2016)

Alsoooooo....to the chick closing electronics tonight, you saw that you were scheduled to do infant hardlines as well yet you acted like you didn't know that so you could get out of doing that. You also happily admitted to us that you don't ever zone sporting goods. To our faces.
How the fuck do you still work here? You don't do reshop, your attendance is horrifying, you're rude to everyone who works with you, and a year ago when I asked you how to answer the phones you were like "lol I never answer them". I think the only reason you're still here is because you've been this one ETL's pet for a while but now even he's starting to get tired of your crap


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Aug 21, 2016)

TTOTM I heard you are transferring. I'm so excited for you to leave, you have no idea. I think all of us will do a happy dance, because you are a bitch and we all hate you. byeeeeeee.


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 21, 2016)

TTO special needs tm: you are amazing! I love working with you and you ARE a huge help to us. 

TTOTM working fitting room last night: nice job alerting the LOD about that sketchy guest. 

TTOETL-GE/LOD: you're awesome for calling the police to ban that dude from our store after he cursed at our awesome GSTL.


----------



## sher (Aug 21, 2016)

To whom it may concern, these water pallets are dumb. I have to step on the ledge of the pallet in order to reach the water I wanna buy. The other day, the pallet had too much water on it for me to step on it, so I had to get a chair from back to college. I wasn't working and I couldn't find a tm with a step stool or a tall person. This is poor planning.

To whoever is supposed to approve or deny my availability requests, I know you'd never approve that request (every other weekend off) just because I don't wanna work vml weekends, but I just needed you to be warned, because idk how long I can go without snapping on her.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 22, 2016)

To the new ETL-LOG, I don't know why some people seem to have a problem with you? Unlike the last one you don't stand around doing nothing and you seem like a decent worker. Maybe people are mad because you don't take kindly to overstocking and people leaving their messes everywhere?
To the ass who usually closes market, WHY IS AD TAKEDOWN SO HARD FOR YOU?! I was supposed to be making revision labels but I had to do a full ad takedown instead because you didn't do it last Saturday. Also tell your girlfriend to stop coming in and being super annoying and disrespectful to us plz


----------



## Streetdate (Aug 25, 2016)

TTOLOD: we're remodeling. If you expected to keep the stockroom's pristine, you're fooling yourself and creating double and triple work for the team. Calm down, take a Xanax, and trust that our extremely competent pog team has a plan. You stressing out about it stresses me out about it, and I accepted the inevitable mess months ago


----------



## aj76257 (Aug 25, 2016)

TTOTL: I'm sorry for gutting market today to refill promo. The cereal aisle looked so barren.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 25, 2016)

TTOTM: I cannot wait to work with you tomorrow! You're always enthusiastic, hilarious, and never too serious about work while still getting everything done. I really wish you were in Deli and not Produce...

TT2TMs: You two are a hoot. Don't let Target burn you out!


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 25, 2016)

To the DC....
STOP. SENDING. US. HOSE. NOZZLES.
We have way too god damn many of them. I was trying to push them but most of that time was spent digging through the fixture room to find peg hooks for all of them. NOBODY SEEMS TO WANT THEM SO STOP IT


----------



## WinterRose (Aug 25, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To the DC....
> STOP. SENDING. US. HOSE. NOZZLES.
> We have way too god damn many of them. I was trying to push them but most of that time was spent digging through the fixture room to find peg hooks for all of them. NOBODY SEEMS TO WANT THEM SO STOP IT



Ours would probably just fence a whole shelf or shelves and shove those in there. Or dedicate an entire endcap for the hoses.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 25, 2016)

Shirohime said:


> Ours would probably just fence a whole shelf or shelves and shove those in there. Or dedicate an entire endcap for the hoses.


We actually got so many hose nozzles that there is no way to fit them all on an endcap  if you were to set them in a way that looked pretty it would be almost a whole aisle


----------



## WinterRose (Aug 25, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> We actually got so many hose nozzles that there is no way to fit them all on an endcap  if you were to set them in a way that looked pretty it would be almost a whole aisle



Yikes!!! That many? Ouch.


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Aug 26, 2016)

TTOTM From another store. I expect your store to be stupid when I call you, so I'm not sure why I was even surprised when you told me you couldn't put diapers on hold because "they are on sale". They're diapers. It's not Black Friday. They aren't clearance. Please explain why you can't put them on hold. Your GSTL didn't understand why you couldn't put them on hold when I talked to her either.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 26, 2016)

aj76257 said:


> TTOTL: I'm sorry for gutting market today to refill promo. The cereal aisle looked so barren.



When I used to fill endcaps at the checklanes, a former CTL told me I had to zone any area from which I took product. If possible, I would make sure I left enough to fill every facing in the home location.


----------



## WinterRose (Aug 26, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> When I used to fill endcaps at the checklanes, a former CTL told me I had to zone any area from which I took product. If possible, I would make sure I left enough to fill every facing in the home location.



In the store I work at, if it's an endcap or sidecap, we would flex something related instead of taking them from home. Home is priority. However, if it's just a few, we can take some from home.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 26, 2016)

To the TM who wants to transfer to our store, you're not gonna get the damn job if you insist on calling 20 times in a row! We haven't even met you and you seem almost batshit insane. My ETL-HR didn't seem to like your reviews too much either.


----------



## aj76257 (Aug 26, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> When I used to fill endcaps at the checklanes, a former CTL told me I had to zone any area from which I took product. If possible, I would make sure I left enough to fill every facing in the home location.


I usually do, but there just wasn't that much stuff by that point in the evening.


----------



## TgtLog (Aug 27, 2016)

TTOETL: Why the hell do you spend hours helping all of the TLs write their schedules on Wednesday, only to come in Thursday and cut the shit out all of them?? You don't seriously expect Flow and Backroom to actually get everything done with all of those cuts, do you?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 27, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To the DC....
> STOP. SENDING. US. HOSE. NOZZLES.
> We have way too god damn many of them. I was trying to push them but most of that time was spent digging through the fixture room to find peg hooks for all of them. NOBODY SEEMS TO WANT THEM SO STOP IT


I have no nozzles. I had stopped researching them over a month ago.  Someone had research hoses & nozzles recently.


----------



## NKG (Aug 27, 2016)

Ttotm- you were just f-ing hilarious telling your flow buddy that we dont lend the wave to people we don't know. Seriously im new, not stupid. Joke was on you because your ignorance made you have to stop what your doing and get what i needed. Then seriously what is it with the flow team and boxes...no cage and yell at me for being in your way by the trash compactor.


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Aug 28, 2016)

TTOTM Every time I think you can't possibly do anything to make me dislike you more, you do. Please stop. I can't wait until you go back to college far far away.

TT(other)TM You're by far my favorite to work with. I'm really sad our school schedules or opposite days this semester and we won't get to work together as much.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 28, 2016)

To the electronics TM that left me a huuuge mess in sporting goods because you have openly admitted to your fellow TM's that you never zone there, I hope you have to push batteries all day tomorrow


----------



## AltPants (Aug 29, 2016)

TTOGSA: Don't tell me not to get an attitude because I'm trying to trade mydevices. I can't get into checkpoint and I need to encode some RFID returns. I should have called in again, I can barely breathe for my congestion and my head is throbbing. Don't tell me not to get an attitude.


----------



## Kaitii (Aug 30, 2016)

TToGSTL:

pls go on a date w/ me


----------



## OopsChargeback (Aug 30, 2016)

To That One Entire Fucking Team: 
For a hot minute, we were kicking ass and taking names. We got a new TL thst everyone respects, we had a solid team of badasses to get us through the biggest trucks, a third listed thing...

Then it all changed. A bunch of those badasses quit, we hired a shitload if idiots to replace them (most of whom are about to be shitcanned for constantly calling out), then we start getting hit with 6-7 trucks a week (I know it's not a lot to some stores, but for us it's a big deal).

I get it. You're all tired and/or new, but we can't take 90 minutes to unload a 2000 piece truck, that's embarrassing. We can't keep leaving whole pallets of merch in the back for dayside to take care of (which they probably won't do, anyway), and we can't keep making a mess of the store. It just makes us work harder for nothing in the long run. This shit is why Flow has a company-wide rep for being the shittiest team, and we weren't like this before. Get it together, fucking Q4 is coming.

To Those Half Dozen Newbies (when you decide to actually show up):
STACK YOUR FUCKING PALLETS CORRECTLY. You've been here two months, this job ain't complicated, you should basically be pros by now. Every goddamn day when I haul them off the line, shit falls, usually directly on top of me. And every goddamn day it's because you put the heaviest, biggest shit on top of the lightest, squishiest boxes and it makes for a painfully unstable stack. I'm sick of re-stacking almost half the pallets I pull, it puts me behind in my work and is a waste of my fucking time. Fuck you.


----------



## KingBear (Aug 30, 2016)

TToTM: thanks for following my twitter and validating how fucking hilarious I am

also thanks for pointing out that I tweeted about a crush on a coworker I had literally one day ago

thanks for needling me about it and thanks for swearing to keep it a secret which YOU FUCKING BETTER JESUS FUCKITY FUCK GODDAMMIT

THANKS.


----------



## NKG (Aug 30, 2016)

TTOTM- Unless your gonna let me have your my device do not hound me for where I put stuff on the floor. We dont carry it and it has a repackaged sticker, its gonna go on a clearance endcap.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 30, 2016)

To the new GSTL, you are a bitch in sheep's clothing. You're Amy Pond if you take all her good qualities away.
Ever since you came on with this new red card policy, things have gone down hill. You're writing people up and getting them three coachings just for not getting any and you made this one cashier walk out in fucking tears at the end of the night because she's terrified that you're going to have her fired.
Did they try to encourage redcards before you came here? Yes. But nobody got written up or coached either. I will never accept a cashier shift again and if this transfers to us sales floor team members going up for backup I'm damn well going to transfer to backroom or flow just so I never have to go up for backup again or else risk losing my job over not selling enough worthless pieces of fucking plastic


----------



## Bullseyerc (Aug 31, 2016)

TTOGSTL: You'll probably never know my true feelings for you. Especially since we work together.. If only.


----------



## Bullseyerc (Aug 31, 2016)

Also to those several team members I have convinced to apply for red cards with me.. I'm sorry for dinging your credit but we have a quota to meet:/


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 31, 2016)

KingBear said:


> thanks for needling me about it and thanks for swearing to keep it a secret which YOU FUCKING BETTER JESUS FUCKITY FUCK GODDAMMIT


Don't mince words........tell us how you REALLY feel.


----------



## PassinTime (Aug 31, 2016)

Bullseyerc said:


> Also to those several team members I have convinced to apply for red cards with me.. I'm sorry for dinging your credit but we have a quota to meet:/



Ouch!  Things must be desperate at your store to do that to a fellow TM!


----------



## Bullseyerc (Aug 31, 2016)

PassinTime said:


> Ouch!  Things must be desperate at your store to do that to a fellow TM!


They aren't. We meet goal pretty much everyday. It's just our District is always hungry for more.


----------



## KingBear (Aug 31, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Don't mince words........tell us how you REALLY feel.


EMBARRASSED. Next question!


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 31, 2016)

To one team member that helped a family who had been out of work for several months, thank you! It is good to know that the kids will go to school with the supplies they need, as well as clothing that fits. And no using the Target mobile coupon over and over does not make you a bad coupon lady. You did a good deed and deserve lots of praise for it. I am very proud to say that you are part of my team. I will miss you when you go south for the winter, though. It is just sad to see that they have not figured out where the gas leak is at their school, so they are having to be bused in at least 30 miles.


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 1, 2016)

TToTM(on Tumblr)

Enjoy yourself while you can, you will soon be Broken™


----------



## NPC (Sep 1, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> TToTM(on Tumblr)
> 
> Enjoy yourself while you can, you will soon be Broken™



I don't understand what that link is.


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 1, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> I don't understand what that link is.


It's a list of things someone has experienced so far at Target, and they're basically enjoying themselves...a lot


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 1, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> It's a list of things someone has experienced so far at Target, and they're basically enjoying themselves...a lot




They have a sense of humor somewhat similar to mine.
This one tickles me for some reason - "A fly flew directly into my nostril before bouncing around and making a swift exit. I was more impressed by its aim than bothered by its decisions."


----------



## Deli Ninja (Sep 1, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> TToTM(on Tumblr)
> 
> Enjoy yourself while you can, you will soon be Broken™


I feel like we need to start a thread here like this. I gotta do laundry, but I'll brainstorm and see if I can get one started on the right foot...


----------



## masterofalltrades (Sep 1, 2016)

TTO ETL GE. If you had sent one more guest to my lane there was going to be a puddle on the floor.


----------



## emayf (Sep 1, 2016)

TTOM(s):Stop taking a device and a PDA! It's not fair for the other team members that need equipment. Especially when you don't even really use the my device yet get one along with a PDA.


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 2, 2016)

I can't believe you. You got me and another tm in trouble cause you couldn't complete a simple task we asked you to do. It should've taken 10 minutes, if that. Stop playing dumb; if you don't understand how to do a basic thing, ASK!


----------



## Bosch (Sep 2, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> I can't believe you. You got me and another tm in trouble cause you couldn't complete a simple task we asked you to do. It should've taken 10 minutes, if that. Stop playing dumb; if you don't understand how to do a basic thing, ASK!



That is a TL!


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 2, 2016)

TtoSrTl
How come whenever you close and I'm supposed to be in softlines, you always move me to hardlines? Specifically in the area I'm not as good with? You always do this even when nobody calls out and frankly it's fucking annoying. I can zone softlines much faster too.
But wait a minute. You're the same person who thought it was wise not to have anyone watch the fitting room during a busy Saturday night so to expect you to do anything reasonable wouldn't make sense


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 2, 2016)

To that one GSA: It was pretty funny to go into the flex holding room where you claimed there were 9 boxes of trading card overstock and hear your muted reaction of "Oh. I guess it all went out." You're right! Those nine boxes of cards all went out _at least a week ago._ When the card vendor came in and once again had to push everything because front end doesn't. I don't know if you're clueless or what but the fact that you've called the PMT over things like popcorn on the ground makes me wonder.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 2, 2016)

TTOTM: You are a fuckwit.. You unplug a cable cause you were told to clean up for a visit. Ok.. Clean up fine.. But before you unplug shit, you might want to check what was plugged in.. You just happened to unplug our RFID scanners.. That when we did the scan started to die 3/4 of the way through so not knowing it wouldn't charge we put it on the charger and went to lunch.. And picked up the gun and it died losing our entire scan..

Thanks!!!

No I didn't notice it wasn't charging, I had a short day and had already left.


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 2, 2016)

Bosch said:


> That is a TL!



Not this time. A young, new TM who thinks they know everything.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 2, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> Not this time. A young, new TM who thinks they know everything.



I love those kids.. Fun to play with.. "hey can you go in the softlines stock room and find the wall stretcher.." Off they go, cause they want to run the place in a year..


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 2, 2016)

Bosch said:


> I love those kids.. Fun to play with.. "hey can you go in the softlines stock room and find the wall stretcher.." Off they go, cause they want to run the place in a year..



This kid just finished high school and this is her. first. job. I have been at my store almost two years now, and she has the nerve to tell me when to take my break and what I should be working on? Umm no. And my TL has the nerve to make excuses for her. Ugh that made my blood boil.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 2, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> This kid just finished high school and this is her. first. job. I have been at my store almost two years now, and she has the nerve to tell me when to take my break and what I should be working on? Umm no. And my TL has the nerve to make excuses for her. Ugh that made my blood boil.



Oh hell no! Little sister of one the friends of the TL?


----------



## Redzee (Sep 2, 2016)

Ttotm. Ugh. I can't even.


----------



## WinterRose (Sep 2, 2016)

TTOETL: I don't know what you said about that candy focal, I wasn't listening, but I do remember what I said. The plano tied right now is new and I can't find the products for it. I knwo it's at the back, I saw it once but I can't find them right now. However, the old planogram should've been still in effect until Sept. 4., and we have the products at the back. You just don't want them at the front. We almost got rid of them a month ago but DC started sending them again. It's not bec it was researched. No one researched them but we still keep getting them. I betcha they're gonna go on clearance soon and it'll be a lot since I wasn't able to find a loc for them or work them into an endcap that would make sense.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 3, 2016)

TTOSTL: I see what you did there... I don't know if I should be pissed off or admire how clever that was.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 3, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> TTOSTL: I see what you did there... I don't know if I should be pissed off or admire how clever that was.


Well don't leave us hanging, what happened?


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 3, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Oh hell no! Little sister of one the friends of the TL?



Nah the TL is over 40. A lot of leadership in my store is older, which makes it even funnier when they can't manage a bunch of 18-25 year olds.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 3, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Well don't leave us hanging, what happened?


It's too specific to say. But I've decided I admire how clever it was. Our STL knows how to get things done.


----------



## Redzee (Sep 3, 2016)

Tom Sawyer and some fence?  Classical reference.


----------



## WinterRose (Sep 3, 2016)

TTOTM: You were told to ask me if you need any help.... Uh, sure, ok, but mostly no... Not after you resisted learning the very basic and I was trying to teach you everything there is to know. Nope, sorry, or you might call me a meanie again.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 3, 2016)

To that electronics tm, you really pushed everyone over the edge last night. It was late. It was almost midnight and we should have been out half an hour ago. Everyone was done but you told us over the walkie that you hadn't zoned anything. Three of us had to zone your whole area while you clocked out and left. I am seriously shocked as to why you still work here when all you do is sit at the boat and play with your fucking phone


----------



## Coqui (Sep 4, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To that electronics tm, you really pushed everyone over the edge last night. It was late. It was almost midnight and we should have been out half an hour ago. Everyone was done but you told us over the walkie that you hadn't zoned anything. Three of us had to zone your whole area while you clocked out and left. I am seriously shocked as to why you still work here when all you do is sit at the boat and play with your fucking phone


Your TL should be all over that person. I would be so pissed off if I had to finish another person's tasks and stay later while they go home.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 4, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Your TL should be all over that person. I would be so pissed off if I had to finish another person's tasks and stay later while they go home.


Oh trust me the sales floor SrTL was the closing LOD the night after and when she found out she was furious and wrote her the fuck up. Problem is, she is this one ETL's pet and even though he gets tired of her antics sometimes, he still praisles her "hard work".


----------



## Phoenix26 (Sep 4, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To that electronics tm, you really pushed everyone over the edge last night. It was late. It was almost midnight and we should have been out half an hour ago. Everyone was done but you told us over the walkie that you hadn't zoned anything. Three of us had to zone your whole area while you clocked out and left. I am seriously shocked as to why you still work here when all you do is sit at the boat and play with your fucking phone


Your store gets hours to zone after close? must be nice. In my store only the GSTL-GSA and the LOD are allowed to stay after the store closes and then only 30 minutes max


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 4, 2016)

Phoenix26 said:


> Your store gets hours to zone after close? must be nice. In my store only the GSTL-GSA and the LOD are allowed to stay after the store closes and then only 30 minutes max


We close at 10 (or 11 on Friday and saturday) and they keep us there for another 15 minutes to an hour depending on how bad it looks. It depends on the LOD though. Shit. During the holidays we even stay till midnight


----------



## Coqui (Sep 4, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Oh trust me the sales floor SrTL was the closing LOD the night after and when she found out she was furious and wrote her the fuck up. Problem is, she is this one ETL's pet and even though he gets tired of her antics sometimes, he still praisles her "hard work".


F that, if she kept doing that I would have her out if I was the Sr.TL, that sucks for you guys having to pick up the slack.


----------



## KingBear (Sep 4, 2016)

Cashier who just called out 15 minutes before their shift: SCREW YOU

Corporate giving me dick hours on a Sunday and giving no opportunity to do anything and also giving me ETLs who want everything: FUUUUCK YOOOOU


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 4, 2016)

Dear corporate, fuck you for not letting us get rid of the carpet in the fitting room. Even though it's soaked in piss all the time. Hope someone pisses all over your fancy office carpet one day.

To the guy closing domestics/home improvement/grocery tonight, was it really necessary to scoff about how a gay tm's boyfriend was here like it was weird and bad? Who the fuck cares?! We get it. You have homophobic tendencies


----------



## aj76257 (Sep 4, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> It's a list of things someone has experienced so far at Target, and they're basically enjoying themselves...a lot


Reminds me of how I was in my first month...Resentment builds quickly.


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 5, 2016)

TTOLOD: I asked the backroom tm to pull down 12 Bounty paper towel packages FOR SFS. You already pulled some for the salesfloor! I grabbed a flat, put the paper towels on it, and marked it with a sticky note SFS "Location XXX". WHY would you tell a hardlines tm to push it to the SALESFLOOR?
TTOBRTM: THANK YOU for noticing this and rectifying it (I had left for the day).  Luckily we have plenty of these paper towels, and could fulfill the order. I don't need my personal SFS stats (whatever they're called) messed up and we certainly don't need our store's messed up.


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 5, 2016)

TTOSTL: I can't believe you gave me a shout out at huddle. That meant a lot to me. 
TTOVMTL: Thank you also for the shout out. That was two at one huddle, heard by my own TL and ETL, another SRTL and TL that I work under, and additional leaders and tms as well.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 6, 2016)

TTOETL: I overheard you trying to convince the TM NOT to get a flu shot "because they're poison." Then, when the TM said they wanted one anyway, you told her to go elsewhere, "even if (she has) to pay for it." Kind go fornicate with yourself using a sharp object.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 6, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Kind go fornicate with yourself using a sharp object.


Like perhaps a flu shot.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 6, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Like perhaps a flu shot.



MMR is the one that get them really riled up.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Sep 6, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOETL: I overheard you trying to convince the TM NOT to get a flu shot "because they're poison." Then, when the TM said they wanted one anyway, you told her to go elsewhere, "



Why would an ETL infringe on someone's personal right? Rhetorical question.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 6, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOETL: I overheard you trying to convince the TM NOT to get a flu shot "because they're poison." Then, when the TM said they wanted one anyway, you told her to go elsewhere, "even if (she has) to pay for it." Kind go fornicate with yourself using a sharp object.


Are they an anti vaxxer or something? Not to go off on a different subject but if so they should keep views like that out of the workplace


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 6, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Are they an anti vaxxer or something? Not to go off on a different subject but if so they should keep views like that out of the workplace


She's anti-EVERYTHING! lol!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 6, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Like perhaps a flu shot.


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 6, 2016)

TTO pharmacist: Sorry I insulted you when I said thanks but no thanks, I don't want a flu shot. Just my personal feelings, nothing against you.

TTOSTL: I understand there was a softlines NCNS and Labor Day was busy and there were a bunch of reshop carts hidden away, however... whyyyy is it price accuracy's responsibility to address them when we have our own workload to get through? I don't mind helping out, but at the end of the day, if our work ain't done, we ain't leaving. Just saying.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 6, 2016)

TTOSTL: I know that the CEO and other board members are likely to visit those two Targets in the city 30 miles away next week, but it would have been really nice if we had more than the ETL-LOG and a GSA at our store on Labor Day, rather than haveing everyone Team Lead and above go there and help clean up. The poor, brand new ETL-LOG was starting to get pretty frazzled by 3:30 when the closing LOD showed up, and that was our inept ETL-GE.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 6, 2016)

To that highly problematic electronics team member (yes the one I posted about who walked out while we had to do her zone), why did you suddenly start complaining about not having enough hours when you call out constantly just because you don't feel like coming in?


----------



## NPC (Sep 7, 2016)

TTOTM: You're boring. I thought you were just shy, and I guess you are shy, but so am I (believe it or not, based on my behavior here) and I've tried multiple times to get you participating in conversations with me. I've tried weird conversations, I've made jokes with you, I've had serious conversations, I've asked about you, I've had work conversations with you. All of them unsuccessful. Either you hate talking to me, or you're as dull as a plank of wood. We even share similar hobbies. You suck.

-------------------------------

TTOETL: I have a small Penrose-esque crush on you. (remember Penrose, you guys?) I'm not crushing on you THAT hard, but you were in a dream I had recently, and I thought that was really weird and unexpected. Don't worry, nothing steamy happened in this dream, you were just a character. That's just an inevitability that occurred in my brain as it processed everything it absorbed that day.

Not only are you off limits being an ETL, but you're also in a relationship anyway, so it's not like I have plans to pursue something with you. (I'm also a terrible person to date, and I'd rather not trample on the precious butterfly that is your soul) However, I just really appreciate what you're about. You're so calming and genuine. You're interesting, yet not obnoxious, you talk to me like a person rather than a subordinate. I like the weird thoughts you share with me that you've been thinking about all day. I like you explaining why a certain thing is your favorite vs that other thing. You're just really cool, and I'm happy we get to work together. You're unconventional, but you hide it well, and everyone likes you.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dear Fellow Coworkers: Stop fucking with my keys. Until I get my baler key back, the only trash I'm touching is my own. Hope you enjoy more of this:


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 7, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> Dear Fellow Coworkers: Stop fucking with my keys. Until I get my baler key back, the only trash I'm touching is my own. Hope you enjoy more of this:



Wow wow wow! Flow tl, backroom tl and my Etl log would slit their own throat before they would allow this to happen. You poor thing!


----------



## Bosch (Sep 7, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> Dear Fellow Coworkers: Stop fucking with my keys. Until I get my baler key back, the only trash I'm touching is my own. Hope you enjoy more of this:



You have bust the chops on the looks like the wine vendor and anyone else who doesn't break down boxes.. And I totally agree with you. Steal my shit and see how I help you from now on..


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 8, 2016)

Noiinteam said:


> Wow wow wow! Flow tl, backroom tl and my Etl log would slit their own throat before they would allow this to happen. You poor thing!


Flow TL might do something about it, backroom TL would get on the radio and yell about how this is unacceptable and ETL LOG  might twist his face into what he thinks is a sympathetic expression and say something meaningless. Or bug me about soda credits again.

I.might be being a little uncharitable about them but they're rapidly burning any goodwill they might have once had.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 8, 2016)

On my way from hardlines to let you use my baler key


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 8, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> On my way from hardlines to let you use my baler key



I'll bring a pair of gloves and make a bale.


----------



## Streetdate (Sep 9, 2016)

To that one visiting ETL: thank you for wanting to kidnap me to your store. I'm happy here, but being wanted like that really made my day, especially with all the family drama going on at home.

To that one HR TM: thank you for responding that they couldn't steal me, for the reasons above.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 9, 2016)

To that higher up lady who was yelling at a bunch of ETLS during a visit, I'm not sure what you were roasting them about but it sounded like it was about flex orders. Wish I could have stayed and listened


----------



## Bosch (Sep 9, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To that higher up lady who was yelling at a bunch of ETLS during a visit, I'm not sure what you were roasting them about but it sounded like it was about flex orders. Wish I could have stayed and listened



I got hear that kind of yelling once.. Luckily being In-Stocks I can sit in a spot for a while scanning.. Group leader tore my leadership a new one.. It was awesome.. She told them "a bunch of idiots for letting "that" happen are you people blind!" - end quote..


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 12, 2016)

To the Front End TMs: What part of "take to GSTL" and "GSTL defect this one item, return rest to sales floor" means "put a stack of videogame cards in the receiver's ESIM sort bin?" At this rate I'm going to need a whole extra shitlist for you lot.

To the backroom: You leave a ladder in my area instead of putting it back, I put that ladder somewhere inconvenient. Have fun.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 12, 2016)

TTExTM I'm so glad karma caught up to you. It's been due for a very long time. "Good" luck job hunting.


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Sep 13, 2016)

TTOETL & TL You guys picked the worst person for the Brand opening, and I can promise you're going to lose all of your good people because of it. Including both of your softlines trainers, who should have been your top picks. You probably should have listened to our input since this girl has no idea what she's doing.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Sep 13, 2016)

AGH!!!! to the team breaking down BTS  displays.  Bringing all that crap displays to be thrown away but not one of you or the ELT breaks it down and throw it away because it is time to leave!!!!


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 13, 2016)

TTOTMs: What do you do all day? And when you do do your work, why can't you do it properly?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 13, 2016)

TTOTM: for the love of cheese, please get clothes that fit and don't look like they're painted on your body!!!!


----------



## WalmartDrone (Sep 14, 2016)

TTOETL: I get it dude your new. You're still not used to how we do it at this store, but bossing people around after specifically told by the LOD to drop it is not making the leadership team like you. (FYI They hate you.)


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 14, 2016)

TTOTM: If you are going to bitch about me, I'd appreciate if you'd do it in English (preferably to my face) so I can understand what you got to say.

TTOTL: Your communication is lacking. And stop saying tms are too slow; we're trying to learn and are working as hard as we can.


----------



## dondon4720 (Sep 15, 2016)

TTOTM: I am sorry that I missed the coupon for a $5 giftcard on clothing but the guest didn't bring it up until after the transaction was over she had to go to guest service. Don't get pissy with me because you had to fix it
 A. you are not my boss 
B. you didn't know the whole story and assumed I wasn't giving her the coupon (she didn't mention it til after the receipt had printed )  
and C. You yelled at me in front of other guests and embarrassed me. Go fornicate thyself with a sharp object. 

TTNewGSA: you are so fake it makes me sick. You talk shit behind other peoples back to their co workers and wonder why no one likes you. I am surprised they hired you off the street and idk how you even got hired in the first place because you have no leadership whatsoever and when you work it is like the inmates run the asylum. Go back to the hole they found you in and go fornicate thyself with a sharp object. Also hope you singing career takes off... NOT


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Sep 15, 2016)

TTOETL-AP: I was really getting fed up with having to do a lot of your work for the last few weeks while you were on vacation, but you came back and really made me realize that you do understand the degree to which I bust my ass for our team. You're awesome and I'm really glad to work under you. Although you give me serious headaches sometimes with the crazy things you have me doing from time to time, there's nobody else I'd rather work for. Thanks for the recognition the other day! *fist-bump*


----------



## Coqui (Sep 15, 2016)

TTOETL: You replaced my ETL-GE that I really liked and even though you were new to Target, I gave you a chance. You surprised me when we first met and you showed genuine interest in my work center and continued to try and understand what challenges I've had throughout my time in Starbucks. Then one of my TM's injury from a year ago flared up again and was put on heavy restrictions and your true colors came out. I overheard you telling the HR team that you felt my TM was faking her injury that she has had for over a year and asked what the "policy" is in order to "call out her BS". You don't know my team, you've been here for a month and I will go down fighting if you try and tarnish her reputation and hard work that she has displayed her entire time as a TM. Now I know what I always knew, you are not to be trusted and I will continue to form an umbrella around my team since clearly you have no idea what you're doing.


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 15, 2016)

TTOHRTM: While I appreciate almost an entire week of only SFS shifts, whyy do they all start at random times? That's gonna make me a little crazy.

TTOETL-HR: I'm trying to decide how I feel about you. You seem cool so far.

TTOTL: THANK YOU for stepping up and volunteering to talk to the ETL when I brought a potential issue to your attention. You're usually pretty passive about stuff like this so thanks.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 16, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> You're awesome and I'm really glad to work under you. Although you give me serious headaches sometimes with the crazy things you have me doing from time to time, there's nobody else I'd rather work for. Thanks for the recognition the other day! *fist-bump*


I've been lucky with both ETL's I've had, and feel the same way. My boss may or may not have forgotten to lock a door while closing in the last month or two, and if he had been fired for it it would have been the final thing stopping me from jumping ship.


----------



## TeamRed (Sep 16, 2016)

To that one team member I know you dislike me but that does not mean go out of your way and act like you are better than me and please treat me like a human being.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 16, 2016)

To that one GSA: Again, what part of "give to GSTL" do you think "this is receiving's problem, right?" Because its not mine. It's the GSTL's problem to figure out those cards.

Also stop talking so much. You have an annoying voice and seem to think everything is an urgent problem for other people to take care of for you.


----------



## sher (Sep 16, 2016)

To my new etls, I.... like you guys. I loved my og etl softlines/salesfloor, but I've never had feelings this positive about more than one etl at the same time lol.







*whispers* I'm still looking for a job, though.

to the etl-hr and softlines TLs who listened to me (and at least one other TM who followed up and reiterated the things I said) and took my concerns to the vml, thaaank you! Everyone's saying she's better to work with now.


----------



## WalmartDrone (Sep 16, 2016)

TTOTM: Dude, every time I say something you don't have to remind "THAT IS NOT SOMETHING A TEAM LEAD WOULD SAY" Dude shut the fuck up. Me and the LOD's talk worse than this but I have to watch my mouth when I'm around you because I know you talk shit. And I'm not a Team Lead, not yet. I've been avoiding talking to you, because you keep saying I will never be a team lead. 

PS: The GSTL doesn't like you. You will never be a team lead. You work okay, but you have a horrible attitude. Your blood will boil if I tell you I'm on the list to be sent to interviews and you're not.


----------



## WinterRose (Sep 16, 2016)

TTOTM: Will you please do what you are assigned to do. Stop pushing the jobs you don't want to do on others!


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 16, 2016)

TargetDrone said:


> Dude shut the fuck up


That's not something a team lead would say. 

(actually I've heard multiple TLs say that)


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 16, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> That's not something a team lead would say.
> 
> (actually I've heard multiple TLs say that)


My SrTL says "fuck" like a comma when there are no guests in the store and it's kind of hilarious


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 16, 2016)

To that planogram team lead, the signing team members are technically your people too so why do you seem to treat them differently then the plano folks? I was helping them set halloween and you were unreasonably nasty and bitchy to the signing people the entire time. It almost seemed like you were trying to provoke them.
It's pretty fucking stupid to treat them so badly and then demand that they give you an info sign whenever it's convenient for you


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 17, 2016)

TTOMallGuard: STFU AND STOP CALLING ME ON MY PERSONAL FUCKING PHONE!!!!!
Yes, I get that you need to talk to someone at the store, but how about you walk your fat ass into the store, or maybe call the fucking store number rather than calling me 5 TIMES (!) ON MY ONLY DAY OFF, even after I told you this was my personal cell phone!


----------



## Bosch (Sep 17, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOMallGuard: STFU AND STOP CALLING ME ON MY PERSONAL FUCKING PHONE!!!!!
> Yes, I get that you need to talk to someone at the store, but how about you walk your fat ass into the store, or maybe call the fucking store number rather than calling me 5 TIMES (!) ON MY ONLY DAY OFF, even after I told you this was my personal cell phone!



That is a call to his boss. one call, "ok sorry. I will call the store." but five? Yeah, no.


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 18, 2016)

TToETL-GE

How _dare_ you get upset at me for creating 5 carts of toys while I was zoning. What the fuck did you expect when you asked me to deep zone, making sure I grab all the stuff in the back of the shelves that doesn't belong. I wish you would have told me to my face instead of bitching about me to another TM, who came to warn me you're talking shit and backed me up. The look on your face was priceless when I told you I finished. All 5. In 30 minutes. Fuck your fake ass high-five and good job though, I'm starting to see why the front end doesn't like you.

TToGSTL

*Dreamy sigh* You continue to make my nights bearable. Our little chats when you close the registers up at electronics are always so pleasant and I'm always smiling around you. I also appreciate you humouring me and letting me touch your hair whenever I ask. Fuck man hair that soft should be illegal.

I'm really not sure how much more I can take at Target, and honestly I wish I could tell you how I feel so I could know whether to stick around to see you more if I have a chance, or just jump ship since my mom is still offering me a full time job with her.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 18, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> TToET-GE
> 
> How _dare_ you get upset at me for creating 5 carts of toys while I was zoning. What the fuck did you expect when you asked me to deep zone, making sure I grab all the stuff in the back of the shelves that doesn't belong.


That pisses me off so much when they do that. One time an LOD got mad at me during inventory prep when I grabbed a tub for backstock when I was super zoning a hideously overpushed set of aisles in domestics.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 18, 2016)

To the GE and the GSTL, nice try attempting to coach one of the best GSAs for leaving early too much when you both knew perfectly well that he was ASKED to leave because he was on the overtime report and the other days you mentioned he wasn't even scheduled and wasn't THERE. He told me you even tried to hide the grid from him when you were explaining the days.
I know he's not lying by the way. This GSA doesn't do petty stuff like that and he's also one of the hardest working people in the front end so him leaving early all the time on purpose is bullshit.
Both of you are sketchy cunts. It made me so happy when he called the hotline on the both of you. Hope the two of you end up in the unemployment line soon ♡♡♡


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 18, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> My SrTL says "fuck" like a comma when there are no guests in the store and it's kind of hilarious


A  srtl at my store  says  fudge instead of F@@k. He will say How the fudge did that get there...Honestly, I would just rather him say f@@ck.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 18, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> My SrTL says "fuck" like a comma when there are no guests in the store and it's kind of hilarious


----------



## Bosch (Sep 18, 2016)

Yetive said:


> View attachment 2540



And a period, semi colon, exclamation point and question mark.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 19, 2016)

To that one ETL: I appreciate that you cared enough to set the line for me, but you did it wrong and I had to re-arrange everything so overnight wouldn't bitch about it.

To the leadership team: What were you thinking when you hired the current group of cart attendants?


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 19, 2016)

TTOHR: Did you forget when we reverted back to regular hours (normally 10) that Friday we were open till 11? There was no one scheduled past 10 except GSA.. no cashiers.. no service desk. And this was her first solo shift. Better yet.. are you f*cking high or something when you do our schedule? The entire schedule is a cluster f*ck. We need people during the evening and afternoons because if you haven't noticed.. there's a soccer field across the street and BOTH an elementry and high school down the street a mile away.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 19, 2016)

popper213 said:


> TTOHR: Did you forget when we reverted back to regular hours (normally 10) that Friday we were open till 11? There was no one scheduled past 10 except GSA.. no cashiers.. no service desk. And this was her first solo shift. Better yet.. are you f*cking high or something when you do our schedule? The entire schedule is a cluster f*ck. We need people during the evening and afternoons because if you haven't noticed.. there's a soccer field across the street and BOTH an elementry and high school down the street a mile away.



Sounds normal to me.. No Sbux opener? Happens every week, No closing cashiers at least once a month. No backroom opener? Yep they cut that shift to save hours forgetting POGs and In Stocks batches need to be pulled. Oops! Forgot the cash office, yeah she went on vacation and they forgot the person who covers is on LOA so no one to count the money!


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 19, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Sounds normal to me.. No Sbux opener? Happens every week, No closing cashiers at least once a month. No backroom opener? Yep they cut that shift to save hours forgetting POGs and In Stocks batches need to be pulled. Oops! Forgot the cash office, yeah she went on vacation and they forgot the person who covers is on LOA so no one to count the money!



Had one guest who b*tched on how we had no one on the sales floor.. it's like sorry.. our STL doesn't schedule anyone on the floor till 10am.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 19, 2016)

To the food truck team:





Nice job. You get a gold star!


----------



## Bosch (Sep 19, 2016)

popper213 said:


> Had one guest who b*tched on how we had no one on the sales floor.. it's like sorry.. our STL doesn't schedule anyone on the floor till 10am.



I give them our store number and the number to corporate to complain.


----------



## PassinTime (Sep 19, 2016)

popper213 said:


> Had one guest who b*tched on how we had no one on the sales floor.. it's like sorry.. our STL doesn't schedule anyone on the floor till 10am.



Just apologize and tell the guest that hours have been cut.  Honest and direct response.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 19, 2016)

I've had lines to the door at my Starbucks counter & guests saying 'You need to hire more people!'
I told them we have PLENTY of people but not enough payroll.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 19, 2016)

To that one signing associate, I know you're new. People make mistakes. But why did you throw away the Essie nail polish header that was supposed to go on the endcap I was setting today? Now we have to have an Essie endcap with a Maybelline header


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 19, 2016)

PassinTime said:


> Just apologize and tell the guest that hours have been cut.  Honest and direct response.



That's what I did.  don't like to fight.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 19, 2016)

To all the LODs: when we call for change at 3:45 (and again at 4:15, again at 5, & 1 last time at 5:30), it would be nice if you could actually bring it to us before close. I had to give someone 16 $1 bills because I was completely out of 5s & 10s.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 20, 2016)

Had to do that at my SB counter because they were 'too busy' to bring us change.
Gave a guy $17 in ones because I'd been cleaned out by 'cash back' transactions.
He looked down at all the ones & said "Well, that oughta get me a few lap dances."


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 20, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Had to do that at my SB counter because they were 'too busy' to bring us change.
> Gave a guy $17 in ones because I'd been cleaned out by 'cash back' transactions.
> He looked down at all the ones & said "Well, that oughta get me a few lap dances."


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 20, 2016)

He was in his 70s


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 20, 2016)

TTOTM: I sent the jack wagon up front because we couldn't remove the spider wrap. Also, people can't automatically use their HSA/FSA card on purchases just because we ring them out at the pharmacy counter. Electric toothbrushes are not eligible expenses. I hope you enjoyed putting the spider wrap back ON the Sonicare because the guy ended up not wanting it because he couldn't use his card or getting extracare points for it.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 20, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> He was in his 70s


Blargh (where's the vomiting emoji when you need it?)


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Sep 20, 2016)

To All of my Cashiers: BOB AND LISA. IT'S NOT THAT HARD. $450+ GONE!


----------



## AltPants (Sep 21, 2016)

TtoTM who comes in in the evenings to take over service desk. I've been here since 8:00 AM. You live across the street. Why in fuckery are you always late? You requested this shift.
E: we've been super understanding that you come from a lower volume store, but get your shit together. By now you should know how everything works here and should also know not till just arbitrarily change things because "that's how your old store did it". We go by best practice here, sorry if it's too much trouble to actually process defectives and esim properly.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 21, 2016)

TtoTm who did the softlines reshop today....
Not all the plaid shirts go in the Mossimo Red area
Not all the plaid shirts go in the Mossimo Red area
Not all the plaid shirts go in the Mossimo Red area


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 21, 2016)

TTOTM: You have been here 2 months. I'm doing you a favor when I told you you should remove your ear bud. The store was open. Don't give me a look. I'm saving you from being coached and told you someone was recently coached for that same thing and guess what, that person is now gone. You are a single mother with 2 kids so I would imagine you need your job.


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 21, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> TtoTm who did the softlines reshop today....
> Not all the plaid shirts go in the Mossimo Red area
> Not all the plaid shirts go in the Mossimo Red area
> Not all the plaid shirts go in the Mossimo Red area



I was cartwheel shopping after my shift and found a maternity plaid shirt and red mossimo in with Merona. I fixed it, but it happens over and over and over.........


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 21, 2016)

Noiinteam said:


> I was cartwheel shopping after my shift and found a maternity plaid shirt and red mossimo in with Merona. I fixed it, but it happens over and over and over.........


We also had this problem with a particular Knox Rose top that would repeatedly end up with Xhil no matter how many times you tried to put it back. I was so happy when it was sold out


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 21, 2016)

Alsooooo as of today...
TtoGE, welp. A cashier finally quit because of your stupid, unrealistic approach towards redcards and your horrible attitude towards the front end. Cashier turnover at my store is going to be as bad as the flow team thanks to you


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 22, 2016)

To that one TM who will be transferring in from another store in the near future: I hope you're one of the good ones. We can never have enough backroom TMs who actually do their job.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 22, 2016)

Sorry CTL but I'm not about to put in any effort on my closing shift. I work my ass off every other day when I'm actually in pfresh.

Fuck dry market


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 23, 2016)

TTOLOD: That overflowing cart of softlines reshop at the service desk? I sorted it and most we actually had time to put away. I also was operator and zoned RTW pretty darn well. Did you say anything to me? Nope. Just sounded shocked that I managed to take care of the reshop cart. Not all tms are lazy idiots. We have our fair share of them at my store, but many of us are darn good workers and take pride in our work.

TTOTL: You saw first-hand all that I was able to accomplish in one night. Did you say anything to me about it? No. That disappoints me.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Sep 23, 2016)

To the new ETL: Shocking how similar you've been to the ETL you're replacing that I had an issue with (This ETL was always seen crying after speaking to the STL and quit one day without giving advance notice). 1. You don't have to tell me what to do at the beginning of my shift,  I know 2. Really no need to tell our SL mid to do reshop at the beginning of her shift, I think she fuckin knows she's been here for 20 years 3. The fact that you don't know how to check for things in the back is embarrassing 4. You didn't know how to pick up calls 5. You telling me in a bitchy way to put my name tag on was the last straw (before these target diehards come at me, I haven't worn my name tag in months and she was the first one to say something about it) One of my biggest target pet peeves is new ETLS that wanna act like they know more than long-time TMs and wanna act like they run the place.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 23, 2016)

To the flow team: I just did a serious cleanup and restocked your defectives tub. Please notice. And please don't shit it up too quickly. Also, what the fuck were you people doing with three dustpans, no brooms and sidewalk chalk in the supply bin?

To the asshat who left an untied bag of defective shampoo in the food bin and necessitated that whole effort: You're an ass.

To front end: You got a new bin for QMOS, okay. You then tried to salvage out the old, nasty-ass bin. Not okay! I'm starting to wonder what other things that should be thrown away you have hidden in your boxes of salvage that get brought back to me. I should check. Or for my sanity, maybe not. Also, you put salvage on the CRC pallet, why? Because you couldn't figure out how to look beyond the 2 boxes on the front of the salvage pallet to see an entire half an empty pallet?

In short, this is how I feel about work these days:


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 23, 2016)

TTOSFTL: Dude, I know you're a Team Lead now, but that doesn't mean that you get to tell me what to do, especially when I'm busy Trespassing Crazy. When I tell you flat out "No, I'm busy dealing with something," it's not because I'm being lazy, it means I'm dealing with something.


----------



## HRZone (Sep 23, 2016)

FredPanda3 said:


> To the new ETL: Shocking how similar you've been to the ETL you're replacing that I had an issue with (This ETL was always seen crying after speaking to the STL and quit one day without giving advance notice). 1. You don't have to tell me what to do at the beginning of my shift,  I know 2. Really no need to tell our SL mid to do reshop at the beginning of her shift, I think she fuckin knows she's been here for 20 years 3. The fact that you don't know how to check for things in the back is embarrassing 4. You didn't know how to pick up calls 5. You telling me in a bitchy way to put my name tag on was the last straw (before these target diehards come at me, I haven't worn my name tag in months and she was the first one to say something about it) One of my biggest target pet peeves is new ETLS that wanna act like they know more than long-time TMs and wanna act like they run the place.



What do you have against wearing a name tag?


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 23, 2016)

FredPanda3 said:


> To the new ETL: Shocking how similar you've been to the ETL you're replacing that I had an issue with (This ETL was always seen crying after speaking to the STL and quit one day without giving advance notice). 1. You don't have to tell me what to do at the beginning of my shift,  I know 2. Really no need to tell our SL mid to do reshop at the beginning of her shift, I think she fuckin knows she's been here for 20 years 3. The fact that you don't know how to check for things in the back is embarrassing 4. You didn't know how to pick up calls 5. You telling me in a bitchy way to put my name tag on was the last straw (before these target diehards come at me, I haven't worn my name tag in months and she was the first one to say something about it) One of my biggest target pet peeves is new ETLS that wanna act like they know more than long-time TMs and wanna act like they run the place.


Lemme guess. Cute young college grad who's never worked before?


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 23, 2016)

To the entire softlines flow team, for fucks sake stop piling all the new items in RTW onto one fixture that's all the way in the back! And people think women are better at softlines flow. HAHAHAHA not these girls


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Sep 23, 2016)

TTOTM: Thank you for constantly coming over to Starbucks to check on my garbages, getting my paper towels, and other little things when I'm too busy and alone to do it myself. You're always smiling and joking with everyone and it's so good to see someone who makes the day just that much better. Thanks for helping my transfer easy by being someone I can rely on to make me laugh. I'm glad our store has you!


----------



## Sufficio (Sep 24, 2016)

TTOTMs: My god you make me feel like I'm in highschool again. Cliques, gossiping, nonstop texting, flirting with each other, and just being lazy and useless team members. You're all spoiled rich teenagers who don't know the meaning of working. Your parents are paying for your school and you all have brand new cars from the last 2 years. You don't know how to run guest service, but you place yourselves there without consulting the GSTL first just so you can stand back behind the wall and text all day. When I see you doing something wrong(like not checking a suitcase for stolen items) and try to help you learn, you scoff, roll your eyes, and say, "Whatever". You gossip about me, because I'm the only one who's seeing your shit and who cares enough to call you out. I know you'll all be gone within a few months(weeks if we're lucky) but people like you make me sick to my stomach. You'll never know what working actually is.

(ps, yes, I have told a few GSTLs about their behavior and they said they'll look into it.)


----------



## Littlereyrey (Sep 24, 2016)

ttotm: you've been here 3 months, stop putting wrong boxes on the pallet. wastes my time.
sincerely everyone


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 24, 2016)

TtoTM: Nice job putting the boxes of candles on the pallet buddy. At least five of them were broken. 

Do people throw boxes onto the line or what?? Or do they slam them down? If they chucked them all the way across the stockroom I would really not be surprised


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 24, 2016)

Reminds me of cash office.
One of the closing ETLs would hurl the coin roll bag into the bottom of the safe like he was bowling a strike.
The next day I'd be separating coins & taping rolls back together.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 25, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Do people throw boxes onto the line or what?? Or do they slam them down?


Yes


SalesFloorSylph said:


> If they chucked them all the way across the stockroom I would really not be surprised


Sometimes...not breakable stuff though


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 25, 2016)

And this is why I will never buy a TV from Target. Finding a whole pallet of smashed mirrors was bad enough


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 25, 2016)

TTOHLTL: Thank you for thanking all of us who helped when you had a call out on your HL closing team, even though the LOD really didn't. I appreciate that a lot, because my own TL...


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 25, 2016)

TToETL-AP

You're seriously my fave ETL, you respond as quickly as you can and if anyone on your team needs help, you go and help them. Thanks for always covering my breaks and lunches and even hanging around the boat to do some of my work so it's easier on me when I get back. Congrats on your promotion to ETL-Operations but damn am I going to miss you when you transfer stores :c


----------



## OopsChargeback (Sep 26, 2016)

TTOTM: A case of Tide is not a team lift. No I will not help you with it.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 26, 2016)

OopsChargeback said:


> TTOTM: A case of Tide is not a team lift. No I will not help you with it.



Open case remove bottles - no longer a team lift.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Sep 26, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Open case remove bottles - no longer a team lift.



For a moment there, I thought the powder Tide was the item mentioned.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 26, 2016)

To all my TM's today:

Thanks for the back up on lanes.  Busy day, only cashier scheduled, I was swamped.  Y'all responded quickly and we got our guests checked out fast, which is great because most of my guests took an average of 10 minutes to write a goddamned check.

One red card lady took 20 minutes, I shit you not.  Oh, that should go in another thread.

Anyhoo, great team today at my store!!!


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Sep 26, 2016)

TTOGSTL: For the love of God, yes, one of our front end TMs is gorgeous but you need to stop eye banging the guy. You're all over him, leaning on him on the line at Starbucks, tickling him, and constantly following him around. It's disgusting, especially because he's told us he wouldn't touch you with a 10 foot pole. Kindly back off the poor guy and stop making us all uncomfortable.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 26, 2016)

Sounds like harassment.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 26, 2016)

It totally is if he's uncomfortable by it. Hell I would be too especially with the GSTL being a leader and behaving that way.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 26, 2016)

OopsChargeback said:


> TTOTM: A case of Tide is not a team lift. No I will not help you with it.


I shit you not. A flow kid used a pallet jack just to move ONE bottle of tide


----------



## Littlereyrey (Sep 26, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> TtoTM: Nice job putting the boxes of candles on the pallet buddy. At least five of them were broken.
> 
> Do people throw boxes onto the line or what?? Or do they slam them down? If they chucked them all the way across the stockroom I would really not be surprised


 
Most of that happens during unload. I see that crap way to often with newbies


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 27, 2016)

To those two planogram tms, just because you've both been here for 20 years doesn't mean you get to leave your damn shelves and peg hooks all over the place. I pulled a huge batch for that back wall you were working on and now you leave me your crap to clean up after you leave 

To the leadership, you've been telling us for a year now that you were gonna fix the fire alarm panel but when is it actually going to happen?


----------



## Bosch (Sep 27, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To those two planogram tms, just because you've both been here for 20 years doesn't mean you get to leave your damn shelves and peg hooks all over the place. I pulled a huge batch for that back wall you were working on and now you leave me your crap to clean up after you leave



leave them all with notes that they would get it taken care of next shift first thing!

fire alarm - hotline call.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 27, 2016)

Bosch said:


> leave them all with notes that they would get it taken care of next shift first thing!
> 
> fire alarm - hotline call.


Hahaha the closing LOD saw their mess and was basically like "what the fuck is all of this?!". Explained to him and he basically ripped the morning LOD a new one for not keeping a better eye on the team


----------



## NKG (Sep 27, 2016)

TTOTM- who plays videos on their phone in the breakroom while the tv is going. Its loud and annoying, just bring headphones.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 28, 2016)

TTOTL Thaaaanks for telling our current STL that I get our communication and help from a website. I love you, but seriously? I spent two years building up my trust for our previous one before they knew. And you were the *only two *I wanted to know.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 28, 2016)

To the SFTM doing the ad early Sunday morning: Neither earbuds nor headphones makes you a better singer.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 29, 2016)

To Price Team: I know we had a rocky start but I seriously appreciate how much you don't make my job difficult. You communicate, like when salvage is going to be huge or if you're not sure on something.

To Backroom Team: Screw you guys. Pretty sure you're the ones behind the bleach cleaner left in my area over the weekend. I'm tired of you pulling batches and leaving them in my area, or not picking up what falls down (the pillows are stored above me in the steel) or leaving ladders where you last used them. I'm fucking done with that.

To Backroom Team Lead: In theory, you're my boss. In practice, you're a loud, arrogant dick who has shown no interest or concern in my job. All you seem to care about is climbing the Target ladder and making backroom look good.

To the ETL-LOG: I'm sorry I've shit talked about you so much. You annoy and confuse me but at least you're paying attention to receiving.

To me: Grow a courage and start speaking out more. Seriously.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 29, 2016)

To whoever placed the order for the new fixtures, how do you fuck up by ordering 22 inch base deck shelves and ONLY 18 inch label strips despite the fact that all the base deck label strips had to be new? I had to change the base decks in domestics and that fucking sucked


----------



## Bosch (Sep 30, 2016)

Ok this will relate to more the POG peeps but the rest of you will understand when I finish this rant..

TTOTL & ETL: WTF were you thinking by trying to drop that shipper off the pallet? The shipper came with a skirt on it, that you fold down to cover the pallet. Why the fuck would try to drag that thing onto the floor and it nearly fell apart as you moved it. Yes I helped you put it back together and fold the skirt down to show you how it was supposed to be set up. I learned that years ago doing black Friday set up - its done so you can just drag them off the floor with a pallet jack. But how the fuck do you become the POG TL without knowing that, knowing you have worked POG for over two years in our store and the store you came from. You agreed it was easier and made sense. You didn't thank me, but you knew you just got schooled by the gimpy In-Stocks TM who you think is lazy. I let that go, you wait 20+ years of getting banged up and car crashed and your body will break.

Then the ETL who freaked that it was on a Pallet and had to be told the same thing. Telling us we must be confused is laughable. You are the most lazy ETL in the building. No we are not confused I just know how this works. If you had ever done any real physical work you might know this. Yes you went to my ETL and complained, he laughed at you. I know this cause he told me. Cause I had gone to him and explained this cause I knew you would be butthurt over this. He laughed at you when I told him. "Cause that is exactly why the skirt the pallet, drop and drag it away.

The shipper is one that set today for the special set that happened today in toys..


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 30, 2016)

Speaking of plano...
To that one plano tm, I am sick to death of cleaning up your stuff every time we have a shift together. You leave several carts full of planograms, label strips, fixtures, random push, and trash thrown together and you never finish your work so I can never tell what you still need to get done because you never fucking communicate with us. For someone who's a veteran TM, you have the work ethic of a teenager on their very first job


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Oct 1, 2016)

TTOTM I have a pretty reliable source that says you're getting what's coming to you. Maybe you shouldn't have been such an arrogant shithead and we would have helped you, instead of watching you fail. Sorry, I don't feel bad and I hope it happens a day I'm working.


----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Oct 1, 2016)

TTOLOD who got annoyed that I wasn't doing the sporting goods CAF right when I said I would: I know I said I'd get right on it. But I also had an Electronics CAF full of nekkid valuables, and a boat with no one there as mobile was in their meal. I'm sorry I took a whopping TEN MINUTES to prioritize spiderwrapping fitbits and locking over a grand of unprotected merch while simultaneously guest servicing. I figured that should take precedence, given how much money the store could have lost if I just ignored callboxes and security best practice to go unbox water bottles and yoga mats.

Next time, I'm turning off the walkie so the only way you can chew me out is to come over personally. At least then you'll see what I'm doing instead of assuming I am just slacking or dishonest.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 1, 2016)

LegendaryVKickr said:


> TTOLOD who got annoyed that I wasn't doing the sporting goods CAF right when I said I would: I know I said I'd get right on it. But I also had an Electronics CAF full of nekkid valuables, and a boat with no one there as mobile was in their meal. I'm sorry I took a whopping TEN MINUTES to prioritize spiderwrapping fitbits and locking over a grand of unprotected merch while simultaneously guest servicing. I figured that should take precedence, given how much money the store could have lost if I just ignored callboxes and security best practice to go unbox water bottles and yoga mats.
> 
> Next time, I'm turning off the walkie so the only way you can chew me out is to come over personally. At least then you'll see what I'm doing instead of assuming I am just slacking or dishonest.


Oh fuck that. I was asked once why there was so much reshop for electronics once. Like I'm sorry for wanting to do something about the several open repacks full of high theft merchandise sitting on the boat where someone could easily snatch them up?!


----------



## AltPants (Oct 1, 2016)

TtoETL: Your time here is over. If you can summon up the backbone to actually show up next week, it is my mission to document every single mistake you make to help the STL bounce you outta everyone's lives.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 1, 2016)

AltPants said:


> TtoETL: Your time here is over. If you can summon up the backbone to actually show up next week, it is my mission to document every single mistake you make to help the STL bounce you outta everyone's lives.


DEAD ETL WALKIN'!!


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 1, 2016)

AltPants said:


> TtoETL: Your time here is over. If you can summon up the backbone to actually show up next week, it is my mission to document every single mistake you make to help the STL bounce you outta everyone's lives.


Whoa your etl did a NCNS or what??


----------



## AltPants (Oct 1, 2016)

Extended LOA with an attempt to extend further.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Oct 1, 2016)

To that new ETL: I've never experienced an ETL like you in my 19 months at target, you really are completely clueless as to what actually goes on in soft lines at this store, even moreso than all the other ETLs. You really, actually think you know more than all of our SLTMs because of your title. You told the closing FRO to "get a good zone in" when she walked into an absolute mess. You had no idea how to interpret a break-out, which I didn't even know was a problem anyone could ever have. Every other ETL knows to let soft lines do its thing because we all know what we're doing. Don't tell me what you think I should be doing in the middle of my shift when it's obvious you're on some other planet. "It's bad in this zone, come over here" It's bad everywhere, take a look around. I really had to hold my tongue when you insinuated that I hadn't been doing much during my shift. I hadn't worked soft lines on a weekend in ages and you reminded me why I hated it so much during this time of year.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 1, 2016)

FredPanda3 said:


> To that new ETL: I've never experienced an ETL like you in my 19 months at target, you really are completely clueless as to what actually goes on in soft lines at this store, even moreso than all the other ETLs.



What is it about ETLs and softlines? NONE of mine can write a breakout. I do it when I'm working/when the TL isn't there. Most of our leadership avoids it like the plague. Maybe, maybe they'll swing by the fitting room to see how we're doing on a closing shift.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 1, 2016)

TTOETL-GE: Go fuck yourself with a cactus. There was zero need you you to have a pretentious, snotty attitude with me on three separate occasions over the walkie, and especially not to insult me to my face as I was leaving for the night. You can bet your sorry ass I'll be making a complaint to the ETL-HR and STL come Monday when they're both in.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 2, 2016)

TTOLOD: It was great of you to offer to fill that empty clearance endcap... But maybe next time do a bit more than just flip the header and grab a few random products from the nearest aisle to throw on it. You could have at least asked the backroom if they had anything to fill it with (we did)...or made sure your items were a single price point...or printed labels...or tied it. Or, you know, set one of the many salesplanners you had left to do.

TTOTM: I appreciate that you're new and still excited to be working for Target, but when I go into a different store to buy a few things at 9am on my day off, I really don't want you shouting OH YOU WORK HERE!? when I hand you my TM discount card.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 3, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> TTOTM: I appreciate that you're new and still excited to be working for Target, but when I go into a different store to buy a few things at 9am on my day off, I really don't want you shouting OH YOU WORK HERE!? when I hand you my TM discount card.



I dont see the problem? When I am at other stores and people say that we joke about it.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 3, 2016)

TTOTM: I don't know why your not AP since you help out quite a bit. You're very good at it.  Keep it up.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 3, 2016)

TTOETL-LOG: I'm not sure why you were so rude to me today. I came in for my SFS shift and all of our SFS PDAs were missing, so I politely asked if one of your flow tms had one to spare. You said "For what??" I told you it was for SFS. I wouldn't ask for a PDA if I didn't require one to do my job. I know we are short on equipment. Thanks BRSRTL for giving me yours.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 4, 2016)

HRZone said:


> I dont see the problem? When I am at other stores and people say that we joke about it.


I just prefer to keep a low profile, and I don't want cashiers to literally shout the fact that I work at Target. I'm a guest in the store, not a coworker. For me, it's kinda the whole point of going to another location to shop instead of at my store.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 4, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> I just prefer to keep a low profile, and I don't want cashiers to literally shout the fact that I work at Target. I'm a guest in the store, not a coworker. For me, it's kinda the whole point of going to another location to shop instead of at my store.



Yeah I get it he shouldnt shout but if someone ask what location I am at I do not mind. If I want to keep a low profile I use SCO although maybe the store you visited did not have it


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 4, 2016)

TTOTM I think you know how uncomfortable you make me, and why. You know why I take the long way around just to not walk near you. You know why I, when I have to pass you, look down and pretend to be doing something on the mydevice.

I did not want today to start the way it did. Imagine how I felt first thing this morning, half asleep, when I looked up from the charging cradles and saw you right next to me in the small equipment room. Not ideal.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 5, 2016)

TTOETL - Thank you for keeping a register open after closing last night so that employees could buy hurricane supplies. It was unexpected and extremely thoughtful of you.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 5, 2016)

To that one backroom tm, thanks for helping us pull our batches when we were resetting home decor and kitchen supplies. Shout out to that flow dude who helped push them too. Both of yall are AWESOME.

To whoever left the cordless sitting on a table in the breakroom, what the fuck?! I kind of needed that today for electronics?!?


----------



## WalmartDrone (Oct 5, 2016)

TTOETL: Dude how can you be so clueless and be such a dumbfuck. We we're down one person for the Market Team and we hadn't started pushing the truck 4 hours into the shift. There is a hurricane coming and people are swamping Market. HOW CAN YOU BE SUCH A FUCKING IMBECILE AND PULL OUR MARKET TEAM MEMBERS TO PUSH HARDLINES CLEARANCE. I'm glad she told you off, because I was on my way to yell at you and get myself fired cause you're such a dumbfuck.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 6, 2016)

TtoPPTL, you knew perfectly well that we were short staffed and not enough people were trained to do presentation. So the least you could have done was help your own team out a bit?
Hahahaaa no. According to this guy on your team, you pulled them all into your office and threatened to fire them if nothing got finished today. I get that we were behind but that's kind of your fault since you went on vacation for a while. 
You want shit to get done faster? Help your people out a bit instead of standing around gossiping like some little sorority cunt who's never done work before in her life! 
(Yeah yesterday was awful)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 6, 2016)

HRZone said:


> Yeah I get it he shouldnt shout but if someone ask what location I am at I do not mind. If I want to keep a low profile I use SCO although maybe the store you visited did not have it


What's funny is that mine has the wrong location on it. I transferred stores before we got our black cards, but mine still says my previous store number.

And TTOTM: yes, my employee discount card is black. ALL CVS in Target employees' cards are! No, it's not a photocopy....if it was, the part that's black would be kind of grey-ish, not solid black.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 7, 2016)

CeeCee said:


> TTOETL - Thank you for keeping a register open after closing last night so that employees could buy hurricane supplies. It was unexpected and extremely thoughtful of you.





TargetDrone said:


> TTOETL: Dude how can you be so clueless and be such a dumbfuck. We we're down one person for the Market Team and we hadn't started pushing the truck 4 hours into the shift. There is a hurricane coming and people are swamping Market. HOW CAN YOU BE SUCH A FUCKING IMBECILE AND PULL OUR MARKET TEAM MEMBERS TO PUSH HARDLINES CLEARANCE. I'm glad she told you off, because I was on my way to yell at you and get myself fired cause you're such a dumbfuck.


Stay safe to everyone in Matthew's way.



PharmaQueen said:


> And TTOTM: yes, my employee discount card is black. ALL CVS in Target employees' cards are! No, it's not a photocopy....if it was, the part that's black would be kind of grey-ish, not solid black.


What is it with people not believing your discount card? I was on the opposite side of the country and stopped in for some cheap headphone for my flight back, and I wasn't challenged about my card.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 7, 2016)

TTOTM: Stop starting every conversation with "My boyfriend does blah blah blah". Its annoying and I am starting to believe you do not have one.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Oct 7, 2016)

TTOETL. Look this is your first day out of business college, so DO NOT tell me how to do my job. If you keep up with your attitude you will quickly make enemies.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 8, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> What is it with people not believing your discount card? I was on the opposite side of the country and stopped in for some cheap headphone for my flight back, and I wasn't challenged about my card.



She works in the pharmacy. In many stores, the CVS pharmacy is treated like a leper colony.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 8, 2016)

TtoGSTL, how stupid do you have to be to accidentally leave the self checkout registers in training mode durin a rush? I don't even want to know how much money we lost because of that. 
AP is going to lose his SHIT when he finds out


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 8, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Stay safe to everyone in Matthew's way.
> 
> 
> What is it with people not believing your discount card? I was on the opposite side of the country and stopped in for some cheap headphone for my flight back, and I wasn't challenged about my card.


I know! Trust me, I've used it plenty of times and had no issue, but this was my own damn store!!! And this particular cashier is a PHARMACY CUSTOMER!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 8, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> She works in the pharmacy. In many stores, the CVS pharmacy is treated like a leper colony.


It doesn't say "pharmacy" though, and our store is usually pretty nice to us. Well, unless we need something, like change. We even started calling to let the LOD know when we do a change request and they still don't bring it at times!

Maybe I just look shady or something??? LOL!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 8, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Maybe I just look shady or something???


Yep, I'm sure that's it


----------



## OneGoodEar (Oct 9, 2016)

Ttotl Believe it or not soccer really is called futbol in Mexico; and you spent the first ten years of your life there?


----------



## TeamRed (Oct 9, 2016)

To that one team member I get it that you hate target and you hate cafe but when you basically abandon your job you have to have others clean up your mess and have others fill in for you.  You have been with us for two years could've of it been that bad you couldn't of stuck it out two weeks??


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 10, 2016)

TTOETL, please for fucks sake before you decide where to put sales planners, maybe actually look at the endcaps first? There is no way in hell that a giant 22x48 is going to fit on one of those little electronics endcaps. My SrTL and I had to rip up some older sales planners just to accomodate for your fuck up


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 10, 2016)

TTOTM: My bowel movements move faster than you do!


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Oct 10, 2016)

TTOETL: How in the Holy Hell did you get your job? I hope you aren't really as stupid as you act. How do your peers put up with you? You are our own little world, oblivious to how your lackadaisical attitude impacts those around you. 
Don't train me. Ignore me. Go ahead, let distain drip from your voice when you to me directly  or on the walkie. 
I will still succeed in my new role despite you. 
I was here before you and I'll be here when you are gone.
Oh, and please, pull up your damn pants or wear a belt. Jeez!
I can't even...


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 12, 2016)

To the entire leadership, if people are putting up shifts on the board and people are volunteering to cover them, maybe you shouldn't wait u til the last second possible to sign off on it


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 12, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> TtoGSTL, how stupid do you have to be to accidentally leave the self checkout registers in training mode durin a rush? I don't even want to know how much money we lost because of that.
> AP is going to lose his SHIT when he finds out


You shouldn't have lost anything on the transactions where people paid cash, though someone will have to go through and update the counts on what was sold. Those that tried paying with cards is where it'll be bad. But do the registers even accept cards in training mode?


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 12, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> You shouldn't have lost anything on the transactions where people paid cash, though someone will have to go through and update the counts on what was sold. Those that tried paying with cards is where it'll be bad. But do the registers even accept cards in training mode?


I honestly have no idea if they accept cards or not


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 12, 2016)

Also to whoever it may concern, if you don't know where a particular signing header goes, don't throw it away! Sure sure maybe it's not the one you needed but maybe someone else does!


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 12, 2016)

TTOTM: I have been your only trainer since you started 2 weeks ago. Please ask me a question. Even when I ask if you have a question, you don't. Nobody is that good. After 5 years I still have questions. You are frustrating the hell out of me because I don't know if you are getting it or not!


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 12, 2016)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOTM: I have been your only trainer since you started 2 weeks ago. Please ask me a question. Even when I ask if you have a question, you don't. Nobody is that good. After 5 years I still have questions. You are frustrating the hell out of me because I don't know if you are getting it or not!


Tell them to think of a question by the end of the shift, even if it's something small.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 12, 2016)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOTM: I have been your only trainer since you started 2 weeks ago. Please ask me a question. Even when I ask if you have a question, you don't. Nobody is that good. After 5 years I still have questions. You are frustrating the hell out of me because I don't know if you are getting it or not!


To be fair, I rarely had questions ready to ask when prompted.


----------



## pinkp2ie (Oct 12, 2016)

TTOTM: It doesn't take 5 hours to finish a CAF. Lol


----------



## Bosch (Oct 12, 2016)

pinkp2ie said:


> TTOTM: It doesn't take 5 hours to finish a CAF. Lol



Yes it can. Spend two hours on a check lane, then have to take your break, do a smart huddle for an hour then three guest pulls and go back on a check lane then cover a GSD lunch then your lunch then maybe you might find where you left it after forgetting you even started one..


----------



## Littlereyrey (Oct 12, 2016)

TTO-FLOW TEAM STACK PALLETS BETTER DURING THE UNLOAD


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 12, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Yes it can. Spend two hours on a check lane, then have to take your break, do a smart huddle for an hour then three guest pulls and go back on a check lane then cover a GSD lunch then your lunch then maybe you might find where you left it after forgetting you even started one..


Badda bing badda boom.
For example you wouldn't think that doing a revision would take too long until you factor in digging around that God awful fixture room, pulling, pushing, going up for backup, attending an unnecessarily long huddle, taking your lunch, going up for backup again, and then digging around the fixture room for another half hour


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 13, 2016)

TTOM Please lock the bathroom door


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## calimero (Oct 13, 2016)

To the pog team who usually only does hardline , stay away from soft line ..
Thanks for the cluster f*ck ... so many pogs untied and so many 3 tier carts full of untied products and are not discontinued...
Jeans , Halloween , fruit of the loom folded shirts ... WTF .. just thrown in carts .. 
All the new pogs were tied , but none of the pulls were done ...


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 13, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> TTOM Please lock the bathroom door


One time an ETL didn't lock the door and this poor instocks TM had the misfortune of walking in on him


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 13, 2016)

redeye58 said:


>


Have degreaser for the eyes?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 13, 2016)

Spraying them right now.....


----------



## Cooliobum (Oct 13, 2016)

To that one cart attendant.....please lock the hangar box when you set a new one up. Please.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 14, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> TTOM Please lock the bathroom door


THANK YOU!!!! I've walked in on two people in the past 2 weeks who haven't locked the bathroom doors!!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 14, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Have degreaser for the eyes?


Fortunately, I didn't see anything other than the back of their pants...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 14, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> THANK YOU!!!! I've walked in on two people in the past 2 weeks who haven't locked the bathroom doors!!!


The worst part was that one was a TM in the public bathroom next to the pharmacy


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 14, 2016)

I had the misfortune of walking in on my aunt once, years ago. Ever since, I knock on all bathroom doors before entering, even if I'm 100% sure I'm home alone.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Oct 14, 2016)

Cooliobum said:


> To that one cart attendant.....please lock the hangar box when you set a new one up. Please.



Sorry  but, hangar? I'm sure you meant hanger.


----------



## Cooliobum (Oct 14, 2016)

OneGoodEar said:


> Sorry  but, hangar? I'm sure you meant hanger.


yep


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 14, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> I had the misfortune of walking in on my aunt once, years ago. Ever since, I knock on all bathroom doors before entering, even if I'm 100% sure I'm home alone.


Ok but what would you do if someone said "occupied" or something when you were sure you were home alone


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 14, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> Ok but what would you do if someone said "occupied" or something when you were sure you were home alone


Inquire, perhaps a bit forcibly, who the hell was in my house without my knowledge. If the answer wasn't to my satisfaction Mr. Smith would be retrieved from his bed in my safe.


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 14, 2016)

To everyone casually asking me when the next sweep is: I know what you're hinting at and my answer remains the same. I'll take care of those bales outside when somebody replaces my missing Crown key and not a moment sooner. If they bother you that badly, feel free to grab a pallet jack and try to haul several hundred pounds of cardboard up an incline and through barely-wide-enough door yourself because I sure as hell am not. Or maybe get people to stop putting bales outside. That would be nice.

To our new AP-TL: Thank God you're finally here. And you seem to care about things like "maybe people should actually keep track of keys" and "things beyond catching theft." Your upcoming visit to receiving to see how I do my job has me nervous but I'm sure it'll be a learning experience. Or maybe I'll get burned again just like every other time somebody new comes in.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 14, 2016)

TTOLOD:

Nice job trying to blame me for your leadership failure when the STL caught you off guard with a question that you should have had the answer to hours earlier. How is it MY fault that you didn't know what was going on? You never show any interest, so I assumed you didn't care or want to know as long as it got done. I really hope the STL was listening in when I explained what was going on and what I was doing to address it (without your help).


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 15, 2016)

To Corporate: I requested my new red card over a month ago, my old one has been inactive the entire time. When I called and spoke to someone, I was told, "it can take up to 10 business days," well, it's now been 20+ & you told me I can't request a new one for 60 days??? What kind of fuckery is that?!?!?!


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 17, 2016)

TTOTM: stop fuckkng asking about sweeps I just got in today and you know damn well when I load them and today is not that day.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 17, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> To Corporate: I requested my new red card over a month ago, my old one has been inactive the entire time. When I called and spoke to someone, I was told, "it can take up to 10 business days," well, it's now been 20+ & you told me I can't request a new one for 60 days??? What kind of fuckery is that?!?!?!


I have a local,  regular guest who is having the same problem.  She even applied for the credit card but was declined because she hasn't had the debit that long either...


----------



## NKG (Oct 17, 2016)

Nokiddie walks into work, no my devices or radios, LOD tells me to wait until one is available.

The other hardline team member walks in and asks for exactly the same thing "Hey team, who has a my device or radio they can lend hardlines"


----------



## LazerKitty (Oct 18, 2016)

ToTarget: Go fuck yourself/selves (is selves right? Lol) I'm talking from the top to the bottom, I hate it and everyone involved. I want to go on and on and give myself away on this site more than I already have, but I shouldn't. But I want to rant lol. 

I feel like I've posted this before


----------



## sher (Oct 18, 2016)

To whom it may concern, just because both of those bras are black lace doesn't mean they're the same damn bra! If I knew who was doing this, I would rage, because I have fixed these same bras too many times. ATTENTION TO DETAIL IS IMPORTANT IN RETAIL! HOW DO YOU HAVE A JOB?!?

Sometimes my supervisor wants me to pay less attention because time isn't on our side, and we're understaffed, buuut I couldn't let those bras stay mixed another day. I hate that about me. To me, stop getting angry about bad bra zones. If you have time, fix it, but don't get angry or start searching for the culprit.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 18, 2016)

sher said:


> To whom it may concern, just because both of those bras are black lace doesn't mean they're the same damn bra! If I knew who was doing this, I would rage, because I have fixed these same bras too many times. ATTENTION TO DETAIL IS IMPORTANT IN RETAIL! HOW DO YOU HAVE A JOB?!?
> 
> Sometimes my supervisor wants me to pay less attention because time isn't on our side, and we're understaffed, buuut I couldn't let those bras stay mixed another day. I hate that about me. To me, stop getting angry about bad bra zones. If you have time, fix it, but don't get angry or start searching for the culprit.


Hell even if they look identical and they don't have a tag it's pretty easy to tell if they're the same or not when you look at the quality of the lace. I hate when people put those Hanes bras we have in Girls in the intimates section too


----------



## sher (Oct 18, 2016)

They keep mixing all the xhil bralettes in my store. They put the AA bras in girls sometimes lol. And flow doesn't seem to realize those little clips on the strap mean it goes on the one convertible with nursing bras. Whenever I'm in intimates, I spend more time taking things from the wrong place than I spend on the reshop.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 18, 2016)

sher said:


> you have time, fix it, but don't get angry or start searching for the culprit.



Don't get angry, but do keep looking for the culprit .  

We have nursing bras in RTW Maternity wall.  Operator reshop them, so not a problem.  Every other bra, however, gets mixed together.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 18, 2016)

sher said:


> start searching for the culprit.


I gots degreaser, cutlery & room in the walk-in.


----------



## beautybrand (Oct 18, 2016)

Ttotm:  Bro chill.  You're new to the leadership team, so I get that this is somewhat new for you.  But you gotta stop picking fights with your ETL's and other LOD's, and stop picking fights with fellow team members.  A team member dumped their stuff on you, I get it, it was shitty. But you can't just dump the stuff back to them with a passive-aggressive note taped to it.  Communication is key as a leader.  And you can't sulk and bitch about it to other team members in front of another leader after you literally just got coached by your ETL about your attitude and how you handled the other team member situation.  I've had your back on other issues, but this time you overstepped and you're on your own.  Good luck.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 18, 2016)

To the entire softlines flow team, learn to use the extendable fixtures! The VMTL has showed you how to use them countless times yet you still cram several sweaters on to them to the point where they are falling off. It's super easy and taking one extra second to use them won't kill you


----------



## sher (Oct 19, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Don't get angry, but do keep looking for the culprit .





redeye58 said:


> I gots degreaser, cutlery & room in the walk-in.



Lol... I have 4 suspects based on when it happens, and they're all above my paygrade. Buuut I know for a fact that one of them puts Johnny Cash and guns n roses tshirts together. The search continues I guess...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 19, 2016)

signingminion said:


> I have a local,  regular guest who is having the same problem.  She even applied for the credit card but was declined because she hasn't had the debit that long either...


I had to get a new card because mine was being glitchy. The reader wouldn't read the chip a majority of the time. My debit card works fine, it's just my credit card that's the issue. I've had the credit card for 5+ years, but requested a new chip card over a month ago. They told me it would take 10 business days for the new card to come, but it took over a month. I have a feeling it was never sent because I received it today and it was postmarked Friday??? I called Thursday...


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 19, 2016)

beautybrand said:


> But you gotta stop picking fights with your ETL's and other LOD's, and stop picking fights with fellow team members. A team member dumped their stuff on you, I get it, it was shitty. But you can't just dump the stuff back to them with a passive-aggressive note taped to it. Communication is key as a leader.


Hey at least he left a note. TLs at my store are always picking fights with each other. When one TL dumps a cart full of stuff on another TL, they will come back the next day and find it shoved in their office doorway, but without any note.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 19, 2016)

TTOTM  thank you for setting the DELI section in G15 overnight. Some new items and i like the new pizzas for deli.
It looks great and also thanks for checking dates and giving me all the qmos.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 19, 2016)

TTOTM pleeeease if you must watch Vines in the break room use some headphones. I don't wanna hear some unfunny try hard fuckboy attempting comedy while I'm trying to eat


----------



## Quattro (Oct 19, 2016)

TTOTM:  So, you have issues with 4 or 5 (E)TLs?  Issues that prevent you from being productive?  Did it ever cross your mind that maybe YOU'RE the difficult one?  Maybe YOU'RE the one who needs to make some changes?


----------



## Bosch (Oct 19, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Hey at least he left a note. TLs at my store are always picking fights with each other. When one TL dumps a cart full of stuff on another TL, they will come back the next day and find it shoved in their office doorway, but without any note.



I have done that. You left that mess, you fucking clean it up.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 19, 2016)

TTOETL-GE: What the actual fuck is your problem with me? You're far from my favorite person on this planet, but I still show you respect and am polite to you. Is it too fucking much to ask that you show and treat me with some respect and common decency too?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 19, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Is it too fucking much to ask that you show and treat me with some respect and common decency too?


Apparently it is at MY store.


----------



## WinterRose (Oct 20, 2016)

TTOTL: Pull your products from the back. Do not take almost all of it from the HOME LOCATION to put in your endcap.  If we don't have it at the back, flex something else that's related.


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Oct 20, 2016)

TTOHRTM/ETL/STL I'm not sure which one of you thought it was a good idea to have me train someone new on a night where it was just the new person and I (where I was actually fitting room, but training her for softlines, bc you took a softlines closer off the schedule) but it was an awful idea. Sorry to whoever opened Wednesday and had to clean up that mess, but don't worry, there was a note on the phone. I'm not getting blamed for that mess.


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 20, 2016)

TTOTL: Stop taking the receiving PDA and leaving broken ones in exchange you assbag.

TTOSTL: The bales are all gone now. Thanks for the help. Maybe next time don't lecture me about how it isn't my responsibility to keep the back of the store clean while in the same breath telling me I should have asked for help before it got out of hand.

Here's a hint: Me repeatedly telling you and others "somebody took the receiving Crown key, I'm not hurting myself bringing those bales in the hard way" wasn't me just making fart noises with my mouth. That was me telling you what I need to clean up other people's mess outside.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 20, 2016)

TtoLOD, I was in the middle of a batch and I was on a time crunch. There were plenty of other people say g they would come up for backup but of course you had to repeatedly scream for me. Guess you don't want those endcaps pulled bitch


----------



## Bosch (Oct 20, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> TTOTL: Stop taking the receiving PDA and leaving broken ones in exchange you assbag.
> 
> TTOSTL: The bales are all gone now. Thanks for the help. Maybe next time don't lecture me about how it isn't my responsibility to keep the back of the store clean while in the same breath telling me I should have asked for help before it got out of hand.
> 
> Here's a hint: Me repeatedly telling you and others "somebody took the receiving Crown key, I'm not hurting myself bringing those bales in the hard way" wasn't me just making fart noises with my mouth. That was me telling you what I need to clean up other people's mess outside.




You should have found another key or partnered with someone else to have both of you hurt before the STL got pissed off. Cause it is so not his job to replace your stolen keys, you should have prevented that theft. 

I fucking hate assholes.


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 20, 2016)

TTOTM: Silence is okay. The world is not going to end if nobody says anything for fifteen minutes. Please stop constantly chattering to fill a void that does not need to be filled.



Bosch said:


> You should have found another key or partnered with someone else to have both of you hurt before the STL got pissed off. Cause it is so not his job to replace your stolen keys, you should have prevented that theft.
> 
> I fucking hate assholes.


My favorite part is while me, the PMT, the STL and a random flow TL are trying to get a bale back on the pallet after it fell off trying to get it through the receiving door, he keeps remarking that putting bales outside is maybe a bad idea. But nothing's going to be done about that except talk.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 20, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> My favorite part is while me, the PMT, the STL and a random flow TL are trying to get a bale back on the pallet after it fell off trying to get it through the receiving door, he keeps remarking that putting bales outside is maybe a bad idea. But nothing's going to be done about that except talk.


I still can't fathom why your store does that. What's the problem with putting bales directly into the empty GM trailer?


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Oct 21, 2016)

TTOTM: Yes, I understand I work in a different store so I'm probably holding you to a high standard but IS IT THAT HARD TO SAY HI AS YOU RING ME UP? I don't care what kind of a day I'm having. If I have a cashier shift, I greet everyone. For you to ring me up, not say hi, and roll your eyes at me when I say hi and ask how you are is absolutely not necessary. I'm sorry you're clearly having a bad day but taking out on a guest isn't fair. And yes, I used my cartwheel, discount card, and a gift card from my birthday this past month (and yes, I brought ID in case it was needed for my discount). If looks could kill, I would have been dead within a second. I'm not a scammer and if you thought I was that sketchy, you should have called your GSTL over. Lose the attitude and start acting like an adult.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 21, 2016)

TTOTM: It's not all your fault you were not trained properly, but fuck dude ask for help. All our FF orders were late, and you were not picking the ones you were picking the best way. And ignoring the research batches and no it was not fair for that ETL to drop POG fills for basically the entire store.

BUT FUCKING ASK FOR HELP!!!!!!! It's been a while since I spent so much time in the back pulling batches. POG fills for cosmetics - what fucking fun.. 

TTOETL: You seriously need to tell your In-Stocks team where you are dropping pog fills so we don't shoot those sections cause you just double fucked the backroom for pulling a lot of the same crap twice!


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 21, 2016)

To my leadership team: After a year of asking to be keyed into the workcenter I work the vast majority of my shifts in, it was finally done. And I'm not happy. There is nothing but drama, issues with leadership, favoritism, unfair scheduling, the works. I wish I could go back to being a cashier. I was learning food ave and service desk training was next on the horizon. It's not that I particularly love red cards or crazy guests, but I like working with our front end leadership and the vast majority of our cashiers are helpful. They work as a team. I miss that. I'm not sure what to do..


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 22, 2016)

TTOTM: I have a lot of issues this week. So, you need to go to pallet stacking class. After the 2nd time the boxes went sideways just trying to get it out of the bay, I calmly explained why they were falling off. I have worked the line many times. You have to constantly rearrange and restack as you are putting them on. You can't have heavy boxes on top with lite weights on the bottom. Softlines had 9 pallets that day. Only 2 were pulled to the floor without a problem. I will beat your ass!


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 22, 2016)

TTOTM or lack of one:  Pouring rain here. Not a surprise. No dry carts. People were pissed.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 23, 2016)

TTO CSC TM: Please don't tell me to continue working while you try to solve the problem if your problem solving involves shutting off and restarting the computer service that my PDA needs to connect to in order to work.

I wasted time restarting my PDA twice before you came back on the line and told me what you had done.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 23, 2016)

No LOD if you give me the HBA key I will not respond to the calls we've been over this


----------



## Bosch (Oct 23, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> TTO CSC TM: Please don't tell me to continue working while you try to solve the problem if your problem solving involves shutting off and restarting the computer service that my PDA needs to connect to in order to work.
> 
> I wasted time restarting my PDA twice before you came back on the line and told me what you had done.



Our system was down for hours yesterday.  No Wifi for hours. No pulls, we were doing guest pulls and hand writing down DCPI's for big furniture(easy to find) and when it came back up keying all those pulls. It was a cluster fuck... And having the laziest ETL as LOD didn't help. Hiding in her office and telling everyone else to call CSC or whoever you call was just infuriating.

I ended up zoning and cashiering for all of my shift yesterday. I feel so bad for my partner who works today I did nothing with our task list since i couldn't get to it.


----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Oct 23, 2016)

To the one TL who rode my ass all day yesterday: I don't care if you "vouched for me" to another team lead, I work hard and don't need your vouching. Just because you saw me shooting shit with a coworker, who came to the boat while I was sorting reshop, and we stopped to talk for a whopping 30-40 seconds before you came around the corner, doesn't mean I'm slacking off. Also, a lot of nerve given most of your shift is spent in the break room with your walkie and making chit chat.

You demanded I do 35 isles of zoning in one night, normally I do a more thorough 4 by 4, I guess is the term, but you could have spent 30 second explaining the different types of zoning so I didn't stress out all shift thinking the task was impossible. You are in charge, you should do more than just bark orders, you should be able to teach.

I was laughing when I called for my meal on channel 1, heard you questioning me why I was so early when the whole bloody store could hear, yet I was actually taking it a few weeks late so the whole store heard me shut you down with my "actually..." instead. And then you sheepishly came in halfway through my meal offering me a cupcake.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 23, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Our system was down for hours yesterday.  No Wifi for hours. No pulls, we were doing guest pulls and hand writing down DCPI's for big furniture(easy to find) and when it came back up keying all those pulls. It was a cluster fuck... And having the laziest ETL as LOD didn't help. Hiding in her office and telling everyone else to call CSC or whoever you call was just infuriating.
> 
> I ended up zoning and cashiering for all of my shift yesterday. I feel so bad for my partner who works today I did nothing with our task list since i couldn't get to it.



We've lost wifi a couple of times. I was being trained on the phone and couldn't even accept phone calls.. guests where kinda upset that alls we could accept was cash.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 23, 2016)

popper213 said:


> We've lost wifi a couple of times. I was being trained on the phone and couldn't even accept phone calls.. guests where kinda upset that alls we could accept was cash.



Target wifi


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 23, 2016)

HRZone said:


> Target wifi




Well.. hope you're not in a building that doesn't get cell service.


----------



## sher (Oct 23, 2016)

To whichever etl did my personal schedule this week, you da real MVP! I'm sorta mad I'm working 7 in a row, but the rest of my week is the exact same shift and that's what my dreams are made of. I'm sure work is gonna suck, but I get to have a sleep schedule for a week.

To that one fitting room tm... when your loa ends in a couple weeks, allow me to hug you and kiss your feet, because idk how you do 8hr FR shifts 5 days a week including weekends. I've been afraid my eyes would get stuck in my head from rolling them so often. And I keep committing finger gun suicide because I can't. I literally cannot.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 24, 2016)

To that one hardlines TM, please please stop bringing your girlfriend in. All she does is act like a total bitch to all the female tms just because she thinks we might try to steal you, talk really loudly about your sex lives, throw hissyfits when you don't buy her things, and go apeshit on the front end when they don't let her use your discount numbers or accept her coupons. Even the leadership hates her.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 24, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> and go apeshit on the front end when they don't let her use your discount numbers or



Handbook clearly states discount cards are for spouses/martital partners not flings that wont last


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 24, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Apparently it is at MY store.


It always has been for pharmacy at mine too


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 24, 2016)

HRZone said:


> Handbook clearly states discount cards are for spouses/martital partners not flings that wont last


And seeing how much they fight since she always wants him to buy her things I don't think that fiasco is gonna last


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 24, 2016)

TTO Vendor: You see that big sign on the freezer door that says "Power is Out. Do Not Open!" and also see that the freezer door is taped shut? Ok then why don't you put two and two together and stop throwing a fit about us not letting you open it so you can work your merchandise. And no we can't let you open it "just for a quick second" to get the pallet out!


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 25, 2016)

To the leadership, you always fuss about food ave/starbucks being so high turnover yet you slashed up their hours so they'd only get two shifts a week. This is why so many of them are transferring to the real starbucks nearby!


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 25, 2016)

I suspect the facts that the real Starbucks lets you take tips and provides health insurance even for part time employees probably helps as well.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 25, 2016)

TTO leadership team: get it together with SFS. Three tms working not even full shifts each is not enough to handle 200 orders. We are set to go to 750 and then 1100. We need more help. Today, we were given two extra tms but took them away from their assigned job and they and other leaders didn't seem too thrilled. We're in way over our heads here, as our SFS captain so wisely pointed out today.  Oh and one of you saying "I don't know SFS," isn't helpful. Learn. Ask questions. I told you "it's not hard," because it isn't, and I feel as a leader, you should take an interest in our work center. Yes, SFS is a pain and we are unprepared for what's to come, but orders=sales and sales=hours for tms.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 25, 2016)

Ttostl: isn't it convenient you put me on corrective action while we have two tl positions open? If you can't come up with a plan to get me on the bench right after my time is up I'm walking and I'm bringing all your stupid assess with me if I have to email everyone in the company....


----------



## NKG (Oct 25, 2016)

Ttotm- thanks to the random team member who  ate my lunch. If you didn't buy a hot pocket or bring one in chances are its not yours. Ive been on hard times and if you asked id probably let you have it. Its not cool to spend 5 minutes of my lunch to go back on the floor to buy food I already bought!


----------



## signingminion (Oct 25, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ttotm- thanks to the random team member who  ate my lunch. If you didn't buy a hot pocket or bring one in chances are its not yours. Ive been on hard times and if you asked id probably let you have it. Its not cool to spend 5 minutes of my lunch to go back on the floor to buy food I already bought!


Had someone eat mine last weekend.  Name in giant black letters on every side...


----------



## NKG (Oct 25, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Had someone eat mine last weekend.  Name in giant black letters on every side...



What made me more mad is we had leftover food from a potluck yesterday!


----------



## Bosch (Oct 25, 2016)

TTOTM: Seriously you suck so bad you can't stock a fresh set correctly. Not even 24hrs and its fucked? Thanks guys..

In-Stocks is not your fucking maid service.. It's not our job to clean up all the hardware you left everywhere..


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 26, 2016)

TTOTM: When items for One Spot (sorry, Bullseye's Playground) come an bags of 10 items each you need to open the bag to put the items out. Placing the entire unopened bag on the shelf will cause loss. Why? Because there will be a dishonest person who will go thru the self checkout and scan one item in that bag and then put the entire bag of 10 items in their cart choosing "I don't want to bag this item". Luckily I had an honest guest bring this to my attention and I was able to pull all 7 bags (that I found) off the shelf so they could be stocked properly. You are probably the same TM that doesn't take the cello wrap off the multi-packs of gum at the check lanes. Seriously - this is not Sam's club. Take the cello wrap off the shipper.


----------



## lovecats (Oct 26, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ttotm- thanks to the random team member who  ate my lunch. If you didn't buy a hot pocket or bring one in chances are its not yours. Ive been on hard times and if you asked id probably let you have it. Its not cool to spend 5 minutes of my lunch to go back on the floor to buy food I already bought!


We had a woman at Kohls when I worked there who was eating lunches out of the fridge.  Even if they had the person's name on them!  They actually had to sit her down and talk to her about this.  She did stop though after they did.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 26, 2016)

Sounds like it's time to make a few cat food sandwiches....


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 26, 2016)

TTOTM: You are backroom. Why are you trying to order supplies for me? Just because I said "I should get some more shrink wrap ordered" didn't mean you had to dial up someone who places SAP orders and give them a shopping list right then and there. I did like the part where you insisted we need more hanger bins, though. Especially since you didn't actually know how many we have. Who cares if you like having some extras? We have more than enough and they don't affect your job in the slightest.


----------



## Pale (Oct 26, 2016)

To one of my fellow TM's, I don't care if you're husband came into our store. I will not be his personal shop slave and find shit for him that he KNOWS THE LOCATION OF.


----------



## Locksley (Oct 27, 2016)

To that one team member...

No one cares how they did it at Walmart.  No one cares that you got more breaks at Walmart, or that they let you smoke outside on your breaks. Trust me, if a sentence has the word "Walmart" in it, chances are that no one wants to hear it.  If all Walmart employees are like you, they spend a good amount of time standing around, milking simple jobs and leaving messes wherever they go, so no one is impressed with your stories.  If things were really that much better there, you could always go back.

Oh wait, you can't.  According to my friend at Walmart, you were fired. It turns out that those weren't just cigarettes you were smoking on your breaks.   =/   Where's that "at Walmart..." story?

To a former team member:  I'm sorry we didn't get to know each other better, but I appreciate all that you did for me when we worked together. I hope your new job is everything you want it to be.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 27, 2016)

To that one team member: Oh my god, please stop trying to converse with me while I'm ringing up a guest.
TTOTM: in the same vein as above: You really shouldn't be making small talk with me when your line is 7 guests deep
TTOTM: When you don't have a line, please don't step out of your lane, leave your light on and wander around the store, it makes things that much more difficult because you're not where you should be when a guest is ready to check out.


----------



## NKG (Oct 27, 2016)

Ttotm-

You already get more hours then me....

You actually had the nerve to try to pass off one of your pulls on me. I was told to come help you not take over and its not even that bad. I guess im so happy to have a job that if I was asked to pick up trash and clean the restrooms, id do it.


----------



## Redzee (Oct 28, 2016)

Ttotm I don't know who does the closing zone in my block but based on how I find the product I conclude that there is a lot of screwing around. I will document, I will learn who you (all) are and I will drop the hammer. You waste time and hours.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 28, 2016)

TTOTM: You're like my work mom, and I appreciate you always being there for me, for both work and personal stuff. Anyone else would've wanted to hurt me for asking them to help me undress a mannequin (the male was unfortunately wearing the only size medium we had in a pair of pants I needed for an SFS order), but you were cool about it. It took us a long time, and you still didn't get frustrated. When you said, "hey doglover, at least we got to see a naked man today!" I almost died laughing. I love having coworkers like you <3


----------



## masterofalltrades (Oct 28, 2016)

To that one american freetings vendor. DO NOT throw my label holders on the base deck when setting youre new crap.


----------



## NKG (Oct 28, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> To that one american freetings vendor. DO NOT throw my label holders on the base deck when setting youre new crap.



Ours decided that clear a 2ft section just for their crap and we already had the location tied for the holidays stuff. Guess who had to undo their mess....


----------



## masterofalltrades (Oct 28, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ours decided that clear a 2ft section just for their crap and we already had the location tied for the holidays stuff. Guess who had to undo their mess....


I just had to relabel her crap, of course right at the end of my shift.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 29, 2016)

TTOTM: im glad your LOD explained to you how the employee discount works because I'm sick and tired of getting shit when I attempt to use it at stores other than my own. I had my ID out and showednit to you and tried to tell you it was good at ANY store, but you didn't believe ME, you insisted on calling over your LOD, who told you the exact same thing. The color of your face was More red than the shirt you were wearing and the look on your face was priceless when I told you to have a nice day as I left. Aren't these people being told this in training?!?!?! And why is it always me


----------



## Pale (Oct 29, 2016)

TTOTM: LEARN TO QMOS BANANAS


----------



## RTCry (Oct 29, 2016)

To So Many of my TMs: How you are able to ignore the STL and still have a job is beyond me.


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Oct 29, 2016)

TTOETL If you could stop being a bitch to me that would be great. Sorry I told you I wasn't interested in becoming a team lead when you asked me about it.  I figured I'd save you some work since I don't plan on staying at Target much longer. You being stupid now is just more motivation for me to leave sooner than next fall.

TTOSTL You make me wish our old STL was still here. He was a dick, but at least he could pretend to be nice. Don't tell me you want a detailed zone and a clean fitting room when we are short a person, the morning person got taken to do pulls, and the other softlines closer spends half the night on a lane because you constantly underschedule and we were super busy all day. The fact that you were pissed at the end of the night shows how unrealistic your expectations are. Idiot.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 29, 2016)

RTCry said:


> To So Many of my TMs: How you are able to ignore the STL and still have a job is beyond me.



Most people in my store don't even know who our STL is or what an STL is. A bunch of people were hanging around doing nothing and I'm like umm...(STL name) is right over there. They're like who? what?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 29, 2016)

TTOTM visiting as a guest: You don't need to remind me how to sell a Redcard to another guest, thanks.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 30, 2016)

To the leadership, maybe if you want to make this new team member a shoe specialist, you should maybe talk to her about it first. You literally told everyone BUT her about it and now she's scared out of her mind.


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 30, 2016)

To whoever did my schedule:







what kind of sick joke is this


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 30, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> To whoever did my schedule:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, you don't want to come in at 4am the day after Halloween to help with the Christmas set???


----------



## HRZone (Oct 31, 2016)

To that one team member, please stop spraying the sample cologne in HBA on yourself after your smoke breaks you are just making it worse.


----------



## Zone (Oct 31, 2016)

To the corporate TMs responsible for planning shelf strips.

Go outside, find the nearest tree, and apologize to it for needlessly killing it's kin. I just did a POG that changed 26 shelf strips, 20-something peg labels, and 2 pages of *blank* shelf strips. Do you know what changed? The POG number. That's it. Everything was already on the shelf and was staying exactly where it was. Good job.

Also, to the corporate TM that decided to change the frozen food section from A-B-C-D to D-C-B-A in the aisle. All the same product, just wanted to move it around a little. Remember that one? Go wrap a cactus in barbed wire and shove it up your ass.


----------



## Littlereyrey (Oct 31, 2016)

Ttotm: I told you calling out was a bad idea, just because you're leaving soon make it right to make others work double time.

Tt other tm: you're new and going to college. get off your high horse, and don't take my breakroom spot.
I see that crap you pull at the line during unload DO NOT GIVE ME ATTITUDE! I WONT ALLOW IT!


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Nov 1, 2016)

Ttotm, you insisted on getting baler keys (and I don't now why the STL let you have them), so don't complain when you're asked to do trash during the overnight seasonal set. Don't wanna do trash? Shouldn't have begged and begged to get baler keys!


----------



## Pale (Nov 1, 2016)

Ttotm, We know you smoke weed. We can tell when you come into work with eyes red as fuck, your lazy work ethic, and when you go to use the restroom with blood-shot eyes, and come back out with somewhat normal eyes after using eye drops. Just be grateful some of us smoke aswell.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 1, 2016)

HRZone said:


> To that one team member, please stop spraying the sample cologne in HBA on yourself after your smoke breaks you are just making it worse.


Augh! We have a cashier that does this.
She smells like an Avon lady rolling around in an ashtray.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## lovecats (Nov 2, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Augh! We have a cashier that does this.
> She smells like an Avon lady rolling around in an ashtray.


For some reason that one made me laugh.  Just the visual.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 3, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Augh! We have a cashier that does this.
> She smells like an Avon lady rolling around in an ashtray.


It's like people who think air freshener will cover their stinky crap. No. Now it just smells like you took a dump in a flower bed!


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 4, 2016)

TTOTL: I couldn't believe the comment you made to me. You are a leader; act like it. My ETL doesn't want to hear anything negative about you, but I might discuss this with her anyway because you made me so angry and upset.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 4, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOTL: I couldn't believe the comment you made to me. You are a leader; act like it. My ETL doesn't want to hear anything negative about you, but I might discuss this with her anyway because you made me so angry and upset.



Was it personal?


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 4, 2016)

HRZone said:


> Was it personal?



No, it was work-related.


----------



## calimero (Nov 4, 2016)

To the new seasonal tm in softline : stop putting regular clothes on the clearance racks ... every day , I am
Hunting for them ...lazy a$$ ...
To the trainer : yes , infant and toddler are in different departments... 
some 12 months are infant and some are toddler ...how are you a trainer ?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2016)

HR needs to stop giving me trainees on opening shifts


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 5, 2016)

oath2order said:


> HR needs to stop giving me trainees on opening shifts


me too...


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2016)

me today except as LOD


----------



## Locksley (Nov 6, 2016)

Me:  "Oh good, they sent me help.  Do you know your way around in the backroom?"

You: "Yeah, for the most part."

Me:  "Great!  Here, take these carts.  Basically, just scan a toy and look at the fill group.  If it says Toy 1, put it in that aisle.  Toy 2, that aisle, and toy 3 goes in that aisle.  To make it even easier for you:  Toy 1 is mostly dolls, 2 is mostly action figures, 3 is mostly preschool.  Just get them in the right aisles, that's all I ask.  Got it?"

You:  "Alright, thanks."

I come back 10 minutes later, and you're stocking toys in with doms and hipa.   =/       What in the hell made you think a Captain America figure should be stocked with rugs?   Why is that board game wedged in between those air filters?  3 Aisles of toys, and you're in here? Why?! 

...But as much as I'd like to be mad at you, its the TL who sent you who truly aggravate me.  Forcing me to babysit and train someone when I'm buried in work and completely stressed out is not "help".


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Nov 6, 2016)

TtoPPTL, you complain about things not getting done but have you even bothered to look at what a fucking mess your office is? I could not find half of my revisions label strips so I had to print them the old fashioned way.


----------



## Littlereyrey (Nov 6, 2016)

To backroom: stop being lazy


----------



## griezmanns (Nov 6, 2016)

TTOETL: EVERYONE HATES YOU AND YOU ARE THE WORST AT YOUR JOB. You had me pushing out Bullseye's Playground clearance that was NEVER EVEN PUSHED TO THE FLOOR. From what I understand you accepted fake checks!! And you act like everyone else doesn't know how to do their jobs! For example, one day when I came in, you decided to tell me who was GSTL (I can figure that out from looking at the grid) and what I needed to be doing. I've been here almost two years and you're not even here a year! You also don't seem to understand that scheduling people outside of their availability does not give you the right to tell people to "find someone else to cover it". YOU ARE THE ONE WHO SCREWED UP. YOU NEED TO FIX IT. I hope you're fired soon.

TTOTM: Thanks for being honest about the operators not answering calls from the front lanes. I didn't like having hardlines four on MY ASS because someone stole shit from self check-out when I was trying to call the GSTL. GSTL doesn't answer and neither does the operator. And you decided to say "We hang up on the front lanes because usually they're just calling for the GSTL." AWESOME.


----------



## Pale (Nov 6, 2016)

TtoHRTL, Please stop being married and become mine.
TToTM, I'm honestly glad you started working here even though I've known you for 7 years. You make work more interesting especially given the fact we have almost identical schedules.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 6, 2016)

To those team members today:

You all rock!  Thank you for being aware of 1+1 and sending overflow to service desk.
Thank you for directing guests to other cashiers.
Thank you for calling for back up when I was too busy to see beyond my own crowd.
Thank you for working together to keep the front clean and nice looking.
Special thanks to my GSA for working your ass off and helping with the really weird shit that happened today.

If it hadn't been for a great team on the ball today (I'm talkign back room, floor, electric and front), I probably would have punched a dick today.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 6, 2016)

To the backroom folks: I know its a boys' club back there, but you may want to lay off the comments you make about female tms. Talking about whether or not somebody is worth banging is unacceptable to me.  We're your coworkers, not your toys.

To all those new tms: You will not, I repeat, not, be able to request off any days the week of Thanksgiving or Christmas week. You will probably not get any time off between the two. If anything its the experienced folks who should get some of those days off, but the reality is, we'll all be working.

TTOTL: I finally got everything off my chest. You now kinda sorta understand why I'm so upset with you. I know you think highly of me, but I'm sorry, I still don't want to stay in your workcenter. It would take me an hour to tell you all the reasons why, but sorry, I want to go elsewhere.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 7, 2016)

TTOTM:
It really should be a requirement to shower/bathe at least every other day.  Seriously.  You smell.

TTotherTM:
You really thought it was a good idea to get a seasonal job at the competition then tell HR that you're changing your availability at Target down to one shift a week and then bitch about how awful Target is because they said no???  Really, this time of year?  
Have fun at your seasonal Walmart hell.


----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Nov 7, 2016)

To our "beloved" new seasonal Hardlines TM:

You've been here maybe 2 weeks tops and have done a shockingly good job of being the butt of everyone's jokes and making everyone upset.
You hit on all of softlines and the ETL whos married, you got mad at a team lead who told you off for dancing and spitting raps at the front door instead of working, and you pushed about 6 items from a reshop cart in over an hour! Normally it would be inappropriate for me, as an Electronics TM, to tell you what to do and redirect you, but since management had to give other plain old TMs this unique permission, I was able to protect you from
being assaulted by the irate Mobile employees who you were borderline harassing while they were trying to help guests and sell a phone. It's embarrassing enough that other TMs are given this special ability to redirect you, but I guess you don't mind since you do Gangham style in the break room.

Also, why are you telling guests you make bootleg DVDs? You're like a thousand different kinds of innapropriate. My bet in the actual wager is that you'll last just under a month before being termed. And yes, there is actually a betting pool.


----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Nov 7, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> To the backroom folks: I know its a boys' club back there, but you may want to lay off the comments you make about female tms. Talking about whether or not somebody is worth banging is unacceptable to me.  We're your coworkers, not your toys.
> 
> To all those new tms: You will not, I repeat, not, be able to request off any days the week of Thanksgiving or Christmas week. You will probably not get any time off between the two. If anything its the experienced folks who should get some of those days off, but the reality is, we'll all be working.
> 
> TTOTL: I finally got everything off my chest. You now kinda sorta understand why I'm so upset with you. I know you think highly of me, but I'm sorry, I still don't want to stay in your workcenter. It would take me an hour to tell you all the reasons why, but sorry, I want to go elsewhere.



Those backroom TMs are lucky I don't work there. I'd go right to management or to the hotline. That shit is not acceptable at all. As a man, I'm embarrassed for them.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 7, 2016)

LOD during my mid shift in consumables: HELP THE CLOSER IN DEY MARKET PLS

LOD during anyone elses mid shift in consumables when I close: *crickets*


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 7, 2016)

TTO Target Mobile guy: How the hell should I know when the new Garth Brooks CD gets released? The electronics tm is a few aisles over, I think he'd be a better person to ask, especially when I am busy helping get the UPS truck loaded with SFS orders. Jeez.


----------



## NKG (Nov 7, 2016)

Ttotm- ::::cough, cough::: (mee)- Good going having gas at huddle.  

"Nokiddie, Are you sure you can hear from over there?"  

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Locksley (Nov 8, 2016)

LegendaryVKickr said:


> Those backroom TMs are lucky I don't work there. I'd go right to management or to the hotline. That shit is not acceptable at all. As a man, I'm embarrassed for them.



One of the women who works in our backroom was sexually harassed and bullied with racist slurs recently.  The offender didn't even get a slap on the wrist.  The woman, however, was told to "Just stay away from him", as if it was somehow her fault.  This isn't even the first time the man has done something like this.  He knows he can get away with it, so he won't stop.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 8, 2016)

Locksley said:


> One of the women who works in our backroom was sexually harassed and bullied with racist slurs recently.  The offender didn't even get a slap on the wrist.  The woman, however, was told to "Just stay away from him", as if it was somehow her fault.  This isn't even the first time the man has done something like this.  He knows he can get away with it, so he won't stop.



This is one of my hot button pet peeves.
She needs to go to HR again, and if she gets told that again, she needs to document EVERY time she gets harassed and bullied.  Start writing it down with dates.  Take it to the labor board.   Stand up for herself and make it stick.

Women and girls put up with male oriented bullshit every day.  This had to stop.  The asshole doing it needs to be taught a lesson on respect.   Ugh, I'm so damn angry with this kind of crap.  It's 2016, not 1916.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 8, 2016)

Sexual harassment doesn't fly at my store. There was a CA who just creeped us out due to the way he LOOKED at women. A couple of us went to management and complained and he was gone the next day.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 8, 2016)

Same, at my store you sexually harass and your ass is gone, doubly goes with guests. Old man asked one of the TMs if she wanted to have sex w/ him and he pulled out some condoms. AP kicked him out for good real fast.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 8, 2016)

Locksley said:


> One of the women who works in our backroom was sexually harassed and bullied with racist slurs recently.  The offender didn't even get a slap on the wrist.  The woman, however, was told to "Just stay away from him", as if it was somehow her fault.  This isn't even the first time the man has done something like this.  He knows he can get away with it, so he won't stop.



I guarentee if someone took it up the ladder that person would be termed. Target is very lawsuit conscious. If she called the hotline there would be an immediate investigation.

The only loser in situations if people who dont stand up for themselves. If this story is really true, take action sooner than later.



LegendaryVKickr said:


> Also, why are you telling guests you make bootleg DVDs? You're like a thousand different kinds of innapropriate. My bet in the actual wager is that you'll last just under a month before being termed. And yes, there is actually a betting pool.



Yup, seasonal terms do not count against your turnover -- little reason to keep a person like that. Two training shifts to get someone better.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 8, 2016)

Locksley said:


> One of the women who works in our backroom was sexually harassed and bullied with racist slurs recently.  The offender didn't even get a slap on the wrist.  The woman, however, was told to "Just stay away from him", as if it was somehow her fault.  This isn't even the first time the man has done something like this.  He knows he can get away with it, so he won't stop.


I've called and complained about my big problem tm every couple months for YEARS. Swearing,  name calling, throwing pop-its fireworks...nothing.  Except them telling him I was the one who reported him when I asked to be anonymous. And each and every incident had one or more other witnesses. 

I don't have time to file another complaint with another state agency.  It's been over a year on my unfair wage report.  I'll be dead by time they take action.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 8, 2016)

Maybe it's time he took a ride in the baler.
I just refilled the degreaser & there's room in the walk-in.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 8, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Maybe it's time he took a ride in the baler.
> I just refilled the degreaser & there's room in the walk-in.


His day is coming.  I've been recording his filth for a solid year or so...the closer aptl and I get the more I bump into the lead investigator who is a big old fashioned male new England kind of retired cop. Couple batted eyelashes and whimpers about not feeling safe...it's done.  His file has to fill a drawer.


----------



## Locksley (Nov 9, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> This is one of my hot button pet peeves.
> She needs to go to HR again, and if she gets told that again, she needs to document EVERY time she gets harassed and bullied.  Start writing it down with dates.  Take it to the labor board.   Stand up for herself and make it stick.
> 
> Women and girls put up with male oriented bullshit every day.  This had to stop.  The asshole doing it needs to be taught a lesson on respect.   Ugh, I'm so damn angry with this kind of crap.  It's 2016, not 1916.



I completely agree with you.  And when I said this wasn't the first time the man had done something like this, I meant the woman wasn't his first victim.  It's his 2nd that I know of, but I'm sure I'd find more if I asked around.

Unfortunately, she's not going to take it any further unless he keeps harassing her, and he might just look for someone else to go after.  She doesn't want to get him in trouble, she just wants to be left alone.  It's the same reason why the last woman didn't take it further.  This isn't something I can control; As her friend, I have to respect her decisions whether I agree or not.  What I am going to do though is keep an eye on the guy, wait until he finds his next victim, and get him on video grabbing someone's butt or slinging racial slurs.



signingminion said:


> I've called and complained about my big problem tm every couple months for YEARS. Swearing,  name calling, throwing pop-its fireworks...nothing.  Except them telling him I was the one who reported him when I asked to be anonymous. And each and every incident had one or more other witnesses.
> 
> I don't have time to file another complaint with another state agency.  It's been over a year on my unfair wage report.  I'll be dead by time they take action.



That's sad that you've been calling for years with no resolution. It's hard to get people to care about things like this...  People are jerks.  I'm glad you're taking him down soon, lol.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Nov 10, 2016)

TTOETL-AP: Do us all a favor and kindly GO FUCK YOURSELF YOU SCUMBAG WE ARE ALL SO FUCKING SICK OF YOU. DONT THREATEN TO PDD YOUR TPS'S THE DAY YOU MEET US, RECEIPT CHECK US EVERY DAY, AND TREAT US LIKE WE DONT KNOW WHAT WE'RE FUCKING DOING! While you were still in college we were here doing our fucking job and getting results. Now here you come and our shortage is up higher than its been in months, morale is at an all time low, and you think things are fine!?!? FUCK. YOU!


----------



## Deli Ninja (Nov 10, 2016)

TTOTL: HOLY HELL. Schedule some people in meat after noon for fuck's sake! I hope the ETLs who are having to fetch turkeys for guests get on your ass all this week! Not only that, but you don't seem to get that there needs to be people in grocery ALL DAY, not just in the morning...
TTOTM: You're lazy as fuck. Telling guests that we are out of turkeys because you don't want to get into the freezer trailer is not acceptable. I hope you get what you deserve.
TTOETL: Thank you so much for responding promptly when I called for help with turkeys! You saved my sanity, for today.

In short, turkeys + market reinvention = Hell.


----------



## NKG (Nov 10, 2016)

Ttotm- someone seriously hates me enough to schedule you and I together. You complain about everything and are a complete *itch to other people. Yet leadership loves you


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 10, 2016)

TTOTM: You are a very sweet person and I feel comfortable talking to you about stuff BUT:
1) Lunches are 30 minutes in our state/store. If you want to take longer and the LOD/our TL or ETL has no issue with it, whatever, but if I'm covering your break, and the LOD is anxiously waiting for me to finish, kindly return on time.
2) We have a tm with special needs. She works one day a week, typically with a job coach. She's gonna do what she's able to do. That's it. I wouldn't press the issue cause it's not our business and not worth it.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 10, 2016)

Yeah we have a special needs sftm too. She can only do reshop. Their coach is really nice.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 10, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> TTOETL-AP: Do us all a favor and kindly GO FUCK YOURSELF YOU SCUMBAG WE ARE ALL SO FUCKING SICK OF YOU. DONT THREATEN TO PDD YOUR TPS'S THE DAY YOU MEET US, RECEIPT CHECK US EVERY DAY, AND TREAT US LIKE WE DONT KNOW WHAT WE'RE FUCKING DOING! While you were still in college we were here doing our fucking job and getting results. Now here you come and our shortage is up higher than its been in months, morale is at an all time low, and you think things are fine!?!? FUCK. YOU!


Ouch. I'm so sorry.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Nov 10, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Ouch. I'm so sorry.


Tall, I'm not fucking kidding brother. This guy receipt checks my partner and I on the regular, and refuses to let us use the fucking cameras. His motto? "You can choose between two doors. Stand at this one, or leave through that one." We try to tell him how something works or how to do something? Nope. His way or no way. Keeper boxes? Nope. Yellow hang tabs for razors. KTR's through concealment up the ass that we can't stop because we aren't allowed in our own fucking office anymore! Remember how we discussed the theory of "The TPS is up front, so I can steal in the back." in the AP thread? That is literally happening on the daily at my store. I can't take this shit much longer.


----------



## NPC (Nov 10, 2016)

Why the fuck do TMs draw symbols on the lockers? They're numbered!!! What's the point of drawing a little star on the locker, when it already has its own unique lable?!?! Whay!!!??? Whaayyyyyii?????


----------



## Pale (Nov 11, 2016)

TTONewTM: You are 23, our Softlines TM is 17. Stop hitting on her and trying to get her to "Come to my sick ass party" on the weekends. I know for a fact she has a boyfriend and doesn't like you. 
TTSameNewTM: Stop acting like a fucking hippy, jesus christ it's annoying. you're not Bob Ross, stop talking about peace and love when you have a history of violent confrontations in school.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 11, 2016)

TTOTM who has been stashing the Hatchanimals in the back room: your days are numbered. When we find out who you are, your ass is grass. You have every Salesfloor TL, ETL-HL, ETL-HR, and ETL-AP so pissed off at you. Theres no excuse for hiding 10 of them in random areas in the BR.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 11, 2016)

Cameras?
DPCI look-up for any that sold to see if there's a TM discount?
When you find 'em, I'd offer them a ride in the baler.
Plenty of room in my walk-in. And degreaser.
LOTS of degreaser.


----------



## Mmoore1019 (Nov 11, 2016)

TTOTM: please stop commenting on my appearance. "You look really pretty with your hair down" If you wouldn't say that to a male co-worker, don't say it to me. Also, I don't want to hear about how you crushed on some older lady neighbor that looked "really young, with a bangin body, like straight out of high school". Gross, gross, gross.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 11, 2016)

Mmoore1019 said:


> TTOTM: please stop commenting on my appearance. "You look really pretty with your hair down" If you wouldn't say that to a male co-worker, don't say it to me. Also, I don't want to hear about how you crushed on some older lady neighbor that looked "really young, with a bangin body, like straight out of high school". Gross, gross, gross.



Have you said anything to him?
Or mentioned that his comments make you uncomfortable to a TL?
The fact is some guys might not know, are doing it perfectly innocently, and would be sorry if bothered you.
But there are assholes who will take your silence as a sign they can escalate, which means at some point it will be really unpleasant.
As uncomfortable as speaking up now may be, it is probably in you best interest.


----------



## Mmoore1019 (Nov 11, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Have you said anything to him?
> Or mentioned that his comments make you uncomfortable to a TL?
> The fact is some guys might not know, are doing it perfectly innocently, and would be sorry if bothered you.
> But there are assholes who will take your silence as a sign they can escalate, which means at some point it will be really unpleasant.
> As uncomfortable as speaking up now may be, it is probably in you best interest.



It happened yesterday and I'm off today, but I'm definitely bringing it up with someone tomorrow. I just chalked it up to him being socially weird and just giving me a compliment? But then that whole thing about the older lady happened. I talked to another co-worker and she told me he's asked out like every female team member and has made her feel uncomfortable, as well. Do I talk to my TL or someone higher? Sometimes, he's fine, but other times it gets... weird.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 11, 2016)

Start with your TL & see what they do.
If there's no change, go to HR.
Let your co-worker know that they should report their encounter as well.
The more they hear from various sources, they'll realize the scope of the problem.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 11, 2016)

I agree.  You are not obligated to talk to him at all.  If there is a leader you trust, go to that person.  I would take a moment and write down what happened ,  just so you don't forget anything if you get distracted while talking to your leader.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 11, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOTM who has been stashing the Hatchanimals in the back room: your days are numbered. When we find out who you are, your ass is grass. You have every Salesfloor TL, ETL-HL, ETL-HR, and ETL-AP so pissed off at you. Theres no excuse for hiding 10 of them in random areas in the BR.


What the hell? Were they just doing it to screw with everyone?

It's almost certainly someone on the early am/overnight BR team...


----------



## HRZone (Nov 11, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Start with your TL & see what they do.
> If there's no change, go to HR.
> Let your co-worker know that they should report their encounter as well.
> The more they hear from various sources, they'll realize the scope of the problem.



Yeah and you mentioned "its normally fine" a lot of time young guys dont know the line between when its okay and when they should stopppppp. You are doing the right thing, good luck to you.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 11, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> What the hell? Were they just doing it to screw with everyone?
> 
> It's almost certainly someone on the early am/overnight BR team...



Sounds like they were going to try to purchase it at a later time. Maybe take advantage of SCO.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 11, 2016)

HRZone said:


> Sounds like they were going to try to purchase it at a later time. Maybe take advantage of SCO.


But 10 of them hidden throughout the backroom? Stores don't even get that many at once anymore, so it had to have been on multiple truck days.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Nov 11, 2016)

To whoever the fuck it might concern:
SFS orders don't go in the reshop
SFS orders don't go in the reshop
SFS orders don't go in he reshop
SFS orders don't go in the reshop
SFS orders don't go in the reshop


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Nov 12, 2016)

TTOGSA Stop talking to me and the rest of softlines like we are idiots. We've been here for years; we know what we're doing. You've been here for like 5 minutes and got all high and mighty when they made you a GSA. Would you drop the attitude if I told you they offered most of us GSA before they offered it to you?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 12, 2016)

TTTOTM: found this for you


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 13, 2016)

TTOTM Why... WHY do you have that mydevice in your pants. Not even in your back pocket, but down the back of your pants?!


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 13, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> TTOTM Why... WHY do you have that mydevice in your pants. Not even in your back pocket, but down the back of your pants?!




Haven't you heard about the newest and most high tech mydevice holders that Spot is having TMs use?
It's the AssCrack2, still in Beta so the product is a little shitty but once things get cleaned up it should work very well since there is a low investment cost.


----------



## NPC (Nov 13, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Haven't you heard about the newest and most high tech mydevice holders that Spot has having TMs use?
> It's the AssCrack2, still in Beta so the product is a little shitty but once things get cleaned up it should work very well since there is a low investment cost.



Ugh, this reminds me of the smelly cart attendant in my store. He smells like salty sweat farts. He smells like he lives off a diet of Doritos and Mt.Dew.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 13, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Haven't you heard about the newest and most high tech mydevice holders that Spot has having TMs use?
> It's the AssCrack2, still in Beta so the product is a little shitty but once things get cleaned up it should work very well since there is a low investment cost.



Lol I almost spit out my coffee.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 13, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> *butt* down the back of your pants?!


FIFY


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 14, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Haven't you heard about the newest and most high tech mydevice holders that Spot has having TMs use?
> It's the AssCrack2, still in Beta so the product is a little shitty but once things get cleaned up it should work very well since there is a low investment cost.


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! 

That's one way to keep people from stealing your equipment!


----------



## lovecats (Nov 14, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> That's one way to keep people from stealing your equipment!


Personally, it would've kept me from even *USING the equipment!*


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 14, 2016)

TTOTM: I love ya dearly, but STOP complaining about working on Thanksgiving. You got hired right before it last year, and they agreed to let you have it off then. But this year, ya gotta work, just like the rest of us. And yes, I am in from 4am-12:30pm for SFS. You're right that I get to enjoy dinner. I worked 5:45pm-12 midnight the past two Thanksgivings in a row. It's time for me to be cut a break for a change.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 15, 2016)

Etl man: Why am I the only consumables mid that has to zone pfresh AND hba fuck off


----------



## Bosch (Nov 15, 2016)

To the dumbass who bought two electronic item before the store opened and idiot who sold them, I doubt you will have a job tomorrow.


----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Nov 15, 2016)

To whoever filled our shelves today with Harry Potter Fantastic Beasts books: The street date for the 18th is not a suggestion.

Of all the things you could put up before street date...


----------



## Logo (Nov 16, 2016)

TTOTM thanks for eating my lunch that I had so looked forward to enjoying today.


----------



## WinterRose (Nov 16, 2016)

TTOFlowTM: I was asking for your PDA so that I can pull work batches and backstock. I can backstock and pull with a mydevice but not pull batches. You are leaving so why are you being stingy? I give out my PDA when someone asks for it later in the day.


----------



## CrimsonRaven712 (Nov 16, 2016)

TTOTM: Please don't bring back your hanging softlines backstock and tell me to make sure that it gets backstocked so you can pull it later. Don't argue with me when I say that it cannot be backstocked and all I can do is hang it up top. There is no way for me to backstock these items so that they show up as existing in the backroom. It is on you to remember that they are hanging up there, because I'm sure as hell not taking the time to check them everyday to see if any go out. You don't work in the backroom so don't tell me how it works back here.


----------



## NKG (Nov 16, 2016)

Dear TL/ETL,

Please, please, please, stop scheduling my arch nemesis and I together. I about lost it today when she decided that she was "too good" to work abandon. You can't just take the rest you like to work. 


Sincerely,

Nokiddie


----------



## Gravalpea (Nov 16, 2016)

To that one district office secretary in our store: I am NOT putting MY head on the chopping block and giving you one of the two bearakeet hatchimals that came in today before the store opens. Further, how are you not aware of best practices on this?! I actually told you WHY I wasn't going to give you one and how long you had to wait.

I showed them where the box was and THEY took them, doing who knows what with them. The store opens; the small crowd asks; I answer yes, we got two in; they want to know where they are. "ohherewego" I do not know where they are so I radio the LOD who is ETL guestexperience/etc. I tell him exactly what happened. I am flow- electronics/entertainment stocker so I like to keep track of high demand electronics, mmb, and toys. While "looking" for them, I run into a team member in the back of mmb who just so happens to have one of them in their shopping cart...WITH INTENT TO BUY! They willingly give it up after hearing what is going on as if they didn't know this was going to happen, but I'm like, you better be glad that group didn't see you, otherwise your head would be on a pike...or crammed into the remnants of a hatchimal egg. So, I bring that one to the boat but now my thoughts are, I don't want to decide who gets this, so I leave it there at the boat for the guests to sort, peacefully I might add, and "look" for the other one I know I will not find. After about 15 minutes, I explain as much as I can to the remaining guests, leaving out what actually happened and they leave, save for one guest who think that if she leaves it will magically appear, get sold, and she will miss out. She has me "look" for it one last time, so I do, but I know I won't find it, so I basically take a 15 minute break in the freezer to cool down, then defrost, and tell the guest that I had no luck and she leaves. After that, I go to lunch and tell the ETL AP who the two team members were, that the district office secretary took one and did not give it up, and I know she bought it eventually because I kept track of it via mydevice, and the name of the other team member who took the other one but gave it up.

TL;DR SCREW HATCHIMALS!


----------



## sher (Nov 16, 2016)

To the people in charge of deciding how much stuff we get, you need to recalculate. Your little map with the fixtures... You try to get 64589 pairs of pajamas on one arm. This shit don't look cute when it's this overstuffed. I made it all work, but then you sent more ...

To the etl-log, bruh, why you so against softlines backstock? We can make it fit but would you wanna shop this cluttered mess? 

To me, stop caring. This is pointless. They asked you to do the reshop without zoning, so clearly they dgaf so why should you?


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 17, 2016)

To the TMs who backstocked cases of antifreeze on the highest shelves: there is a special place in hell for you.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 17, 2016)

sher said:


> To the etl-log, bruh, why you so against softlines backstock? We can make it fit but would you wanna shop this cluttered mess?


Because if they allow it once, eventually TMs will be bringing hanging backstock to the BR every day, and the truth is nobody is going to have the time or the will to consistently go through it and rework it all. And sure, the salesfloor might temporarily look great with only 2 of each size hanging up. But stuff that sells won't get replenished when we have 10 more in the back, and softlines will be missing sales because of it.

Source: My store allows softlines to "backstock" hanging items with no restrictions and it's a fucking nightmare.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 17, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Because if they allow it once, eventually TMs will be bringing hanging backstock to the BR every day, and the truth is nobody is going to have the time or the will to consistently go through it and rework it all. And sure, the salesfloor might temporarily look great with only 2 of each size hanging up. But stuff that sells won't get replenished when we have 10 more in the back, and softlines will be missing sales because of it.
> 
> Source: My store allows softlines to "backstock" hanging items with no restrictions and it's a fucking nightmare.



We have cause that was the direction from the group director. So take it and hang it.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 17, 2016)

Bosch said:


> We have cause that was the direction from the group director. So take it and hang it.


And it seems that her ETL-LOG is trying to do what makes good business sense instead of blindly following orders that don't.


----------



## Unsilent (Nov 17, 2016)

TTOETL When the entire store, you included, is taking turns begging for myDevices in the morning, it's probably time to do something about it. When it's been happening for the past two months, it was probably time to do something about it then too.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Nov 17, 2016)

Unsilent said:


> TTOETL When the entire store, you included, is taking turns begging for myDevices in the morning, it's probably time to do something about it. When it's been happening for the past two months, it was probably time to do something about it then too.



I think this every damn day.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 17, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> And it seems that her ETL-LOG is trying to do what makes good business sense instead of blindly following orders that don't.



Proof of who is right is in the sales. In my world the hanging goes backstock since our sales have gone up since doing it this way along with guests commenting that they can now actually shop our clothing instead of giving up since everything so crammed full they couldn't actually get things off the over packed racks. I had the same frustrations while shopping myself so I actually agree for once with our guests. Hell might have just frozen over but its winter so not many will notice.  

You don't want to backstock hanging clothing but you also don't want the floor so full you can't shop it. It's a balance one that I admit our softlines VML works their asses off hanging and pulling down clothing to keep it full. Our backrooms are full of hanging but so is the floor, what makes it worth it is a huge gain in softlines sales since we started doing it this way.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 18, 2016)

@Bosch is there a procedure in place for organizing the hanging backstock and regularly reworking it? It would work if they have that in place, but we don't do that at my store. And I know without a doubt that we are missing sales because of it when I keep having to dig through the back to find items for SFS that are completely sold out on the sales floor.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 18, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> @Bosch is there a procedure in place for organizing the hanging backstock and regularly reworking it? It would work if they have that in place, but we don't do that at my store. And I know without a doubt that we are missing sales because of it when I keep having to dig through the back to find items for SFS that are completely sold out on the sales floor.



Yep VML works it and a TM works the racks that come off the truck since overnight has completely failed to be able to handle that like most other tasks.

You have to have a TM at least where that is there primary duty. She works the racks overnight can't do then she will patrol the back and pull down what she needs to fill the floor.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 18, 2016)

TTODTL/STL:

Please hire a VML for our store!


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Nov 19, 2016)

TTOTM Quit being a whiny bitch. Or quit. Actually, do both.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 19, 2016)

TTOPA: You are awesome and that is why I had no problem explaining to that guest that we had turkeys this morning but people who got up early were able to buy them. You slept in so they are gone. Try back Monday mid morning after we have the truck unloaded and pushed. I oould tell you were just done with people. You pushed my tiny pets pull, so I took a couple of your guest questions.

electronics gets the NES Classic questions, PA's get "do you have any turkeys?" Until you want to vomit.


And TTOTM: I don't know what my ETL had to do, but those ghost Hatchimals counts that just magically appeared were corrected. I say magically since we received none since October and all counts were zero until yesterday where three of DCPI's said we had one each. We took no returns, none off the truck and the truck was acknowledged. But as of today all back to zero.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Nov 20, 2016)

TTOETL-AP: You're really pushing it now. Insulting team members with disabilities, and fighting with me on the sales floor? One more stupid move and it's the hotline.

TTOTM: Please don't scream out my name as a greeting every time you see me... Especially not when I'm following a shoplifter. I know you didn't know that I was following someone, but this is like the third time you've spooked a subject and made them notice me. And now they know my name, too!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 20, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> TTOTM: Please don't scream out my name as a greeting every time you see me... Especially not when I'm following a shoplifter. I know you didn't know that I was following someone, but this is like the third time you've spooked a subject and made them notice me. And now they know my name, too!


A couple of weeks ago one of the seasonal cashiers approached my APS while he was watching someone at self checkout and said, loudly , "Hey, you work here too, right? Can you help me and show me where these go?" and tried shoving some random Stuff in his hands. 
The subject overheard, saw the APS, and booked it out the door wear some of our clothes.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Nov 20, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> A couple of weeks ago one of the seasonal cashiers approached my APS while he was watching someone at self checkout and said, loudly , "Hey, you work here too, right? Can you help me and show me where these go?" and tried shoving some random Stuff in his hands.
> The subject overheard, saw the APS, and booked it out the door wear some of our clothes.


Seasonal hires are always a nightmare, I'd be pissed if I was your APS. But this TM is a long time veterans and somehow still doesn't see the problem with yelling out to me all the time no matter how much I explain.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Nov 20, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> TTOTM: Please don't scream out my name as a greeting every time you see me... Especially not when I'm following a shoplifter.



He must have special needs or incredibly stupid. When I first started at Target I knew it is best to leave undercover personnel alone while they are on the floor.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Nov 20, 2016)

OneGoodEar said:


> He must have special needs or incredibly stupid. When I first started at Target I knew it is best to leave undercover personnel alone while they are on the floor.


I'm a uniformed TPS, so I guess it's a little less obvious. Regardless, I've talked to them like four times about not talking to me unless I talk to them first. Not because I don't want to talk to them, but because I've got people to follow, lol.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 20, 2016)

TTO(new)TM: I seriously hope you last beyond seasonal because you were beyond amazing with that beyotch in line ahead of me. How you didn't lose it and go off on her is a mystery to me. You either really need the job or have the patience of a saint (or some really good meds~lol!) I wouldn't have lasted past "are you stupid or something?" before giving her a piece of my mind. The most impressive part was you did it all with a genuine smile on your face.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 22, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> TTOTM: Please don't scream out my name as a greeting every time you see me... Especially not when I'm following a shoplifter. I know you didn't know that I was following someone, but this is like the third time you've spooked a subject and made them notice me. And now they know my name, too!


And this precisely why I leave AP TMs alone unless spoken to.


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 22, 2016)

TTOTM: Stop trying to order supplies when you don't know what we have and where it's kept.

TTOTL: Okay, so your PDA told you that hummus was "Recall." You didn't need to take every single one we had, load it onto a tub and shove it into my area. Two minutes on Redwire would have told you it was a "hold" and not "dump in Circle9's lap" recall. You're my boss ffs, you should know better than this.

To every LOD: CHECK YOUR FREAKING REDWIRE. I shouldn't have to be digging through the LOD portion of Redwire to find details on food recalls from three days ago. Especially when I have a tub of temperature-sensitive product sitting right next to me.


----------



## pinkp2ie (Nov 22, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> TTOETL-AP: You're really pushing it now. Insulting team members with disabilities, and fighting with me on the sales floor? One more stupid move and it's the hotline.
> 
> TTOTM: Please don't scream out my name as a greeting every time you see me... Especially not when I'm following a shoplifter. I know you didn't know that I was following someone, but this is like the third time you've spooked a subject and made them notice me. And now they know my name, too!


I always just smile at them but when i see people i would call out i would just leave them be. One time when i was Mobile and was returning a $200 promotion gift card APS gave me a finger and let me know he was following someone. I would feel horrible to blow covers


----------



## Pale (Nov 22, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> I'm a uniformed TPS, so I guess it's a little less obvious. Regardless, I've talked to them like four times about not talking to me unless I talk to them first. Not because I don't want to talk to them, but because I've got people to follow, lol.


Shit the AP at my location is known by everybody, and has a little "rule" I guess. If he doesn't make eye-contact it means he's following someone, but if he acknowledges you it's alright to talk with him.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 22, 2016)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Shit the AP at my location is known by everybody, and has a little "rule" I guess. If he doesn't make eye-contact it means he's following someone, but if he acknowledges you it's alright to talk with him.



When they are in plain clothes I address them as a guest if needed. otherwise I ignore them. But I never let on that I know they work there.


----------



## pinkp2ie (Nov 22, 2016)

Bosch said:


> When they are in plain clothes I address them as a guest if needed. otherwise I ignore them. But I never let on that I know they work there.


My APS actually makes it pretty obvious, she is APS :$ i would do the same, to^


----------



## Bosch (Nov 23, 2016)

pinkp2ie said:


> My APS actually makes it pretty obvious, she is APS :$ i would do the same, to^



I get into working on something it's safer to go with "guest" so they can either go with it or let me know "Bosch how ya doing?"  And you are right if you hang around cops enough most APS/TPS get that vibe that comes off them as well.


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Nov 23, 2016)

TTOTL: I understand overseeing a team of thirty-something people is difficult. Especially getting everything done in an efficient and timely matter. Really, no sarcasm, I am being sincere. But when you only stop by to check on the softlines team only when you're on your way to the front and even then only to bark at us, all the while you just hang out with your friends in hardlines, it doesn't give off the best impression. Especially when all you do is yell and call your team members stupid behind their backs. I get you didn't want to leave signing to become the flow team lead, but at least handle it with some dignity and grace.


----------



## Locksley (Nov 24, 2016)

To every team member scheduled to work tomorrow:  Please don't call in sick, it'll just make things more difficult for the rest of us.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 25, 2016)

Locksley said:


> To every team member scheduled to work tomorrow:  Please don't call in sick, it'll just make things more difficult for the rest of us.


And a ass whooping when you do come in.


----------



## marxlish (Nov 25, 2016)

To the SFS team: You are amazing. And not in the normal "store accepted amazing" way. Like, I don't know how you guys managed to get ALL those orders done, and they are probably still rolling in, while navigating Black Friday traffic and guarding your baskets and MyGo deciding it wants to take a shit on you every couple of hours.  Someone get these guys free coffee or something.


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 26, 2016)

To that one TL: Just because I'm scheduled for flow a few hours a week doesn't mean you can try and use my receiving hours to help with the truck. No, you're not keeping me "a little longer" or asking me to push a small pull later today or work on some trash your team left behind, just because I'm expecting one, maybe two vendors to show up. How many deliveries there are or aren't is irrelevant. I have _so many things_ I need to get done with the time I have. You have a whole team and I'm just myself.

And especially after you fucked up checking in a delivery today. You should know better than to do what you did and thank God I got off lunch just in time to avert that crisis.

To that one STL: Its great that you offered to find me some help cleaning up the back. Too bad you waited until I was pretty much done. Maybe next time you could get people to stop just dumping shit outside and expecting elves the receiver to clean it all up?


----------



## Unsilent (Nov 26, 2016)

TTOTM If you don't stop acting like such a hostile bitch, you'll get your way. You will keep your shit job and that's where you'll spend the rest of your days.


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Nov 26, 2016)

TTOTM: You went above and beyond tonight to help me with my anxiety.  I trust you so I chose to tell you why I was so anxious. You offered to help me which I wasn't expecting and you followed through, which most people in my life can't seem to do.
So for listening and truly helping me with something so small that my anxiety blew up, thank you for being there.


----------



## Pale (Nov 26, 2016)

TTOLOD that thought I could handle the whole sales floor black friday morning, I've been here for 4 months, this is my first job, and I can hardly handle one-spot on my own right at the front by the entrance with all of these guests asking stupid questions. No I can't do you a "favor" and not tell people you're taking an extra 15 and going to take an obviously non-work related phone call.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 27, 2016)

TToSTL:

So I heard you tried to get TPS in trouble because I sit in the food ave bar near the door where he is. Do I sit there and talk to him? Absolutely. Am I interfering with his work? Abso-fucking-lutely not. When I talk to him it's when no one is around. I know when to not talk to him, he has signals for when he's busy, I can see when people are coming up to him. But no. You decide to go to the ETL-AP to snitch on him. Hilariously she actually reviewed tapes and determined nope. He's doing his job. Nothing is wrong with what either of us are doing. So. Fuck. Off. You walk around with some guy REGULARLY WHILE YOURE WORKING and literally no one knows who he is. He brings you food, and you guys stick to each other like glue so we all kinda just assume he's your boyfriend. In which case how fucking dare you try to tell the TPS that he isn't doing his job and is loafing. If I find out that the dude isn't work related that you lug around with you oh you fucking bet I'm going to give you shit for it.

TToTPS:

And don't think you're off scott free either!!! Why didn't you tell me about this!!! Why did you tell my friend so that I ended up hearing it from her?? I'M THE ONLY ONE WHO SITS WITH YOU LIKE THAT like I even asked you if in any way it annoys or inconveniences you that I'm literally always there on my breaks or lunches and all you basically told me was no, how can it when I'm giving him the time of day to make conversation and keep him company etc etc ugh now I feel awful because I nearly got you in trouble (shout out to ETL-AP for siding with him though) and can't say anything because my friend assumes that he doesn't want me to know (probably because he didn't want me to feel bad). But still. Now idk what to do about you because we both know that you're getting your job done, the ETL-AP knows your getting your job done but the fuckin STL is a bitch who keeps trying to get everyone in trouble (she saw a TM simply pull his phone out and she bitched him out and said she can't call him a hard worker anymore like ??? really???) 

groans this is what I get for having a crush on someone...again


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 27, 2016)

@soyaxo it very well could have been a warning to him to not let a relationship develop between you two.
AP is forbidden from having relationships with anyone in the store; we can be fired for it.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 27, 2016)

TTOETL: Um, no, team members cannot use the AP office as a bike storage area. I understand that she had her bike stolen from the bike rack last week, but that's why we have the bike lockers. All she needs to do is get the key from guest services. Besides, if she doesn't want to do that, why not let her park her bike in the breakroom, as we've done with every other team member before now?


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 27, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOETL: Um, no, team members cannot use the AP office as a bike storage area. I understand that she had her bike stolen from the bike rack last week, but that's why we have the bike lockers. All she needs to do is get the key from guest services. Besides, if she doesn't want to do that, why not let her park her bike in the breakroom, as we've done with every other team member before now?




Or use the STLs office?


----------



## NKG (Nov 27, 2016)

Ttom- Thank you so much for calling out on extremely busy day. I loved pushing 15 out of 30 pulls by myself. Flow gave no f's this morning either because I found an aisle full of boxes. Guess black Friday was a make it or break it kinda day.


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 27, 2016)

My store for some reason is using DOZENS of carts for freight and back stock and resale/stuff to work out. Today was the epitome of this. My store is a SuperT and boy let me tell you about today.

15% off whole sale + Sunday traffic + Tons of carts missing? HOLY SHIT. ALL DAY me and my cart attending crew sat and cycled between 20-30 carts ALL day. On Grocery we ran out three times today. Three times. The highest amount of carts we had in from 11am-5pm was probably 11. On softlines side, we had maybe 4. I'm just so angry. I'm angry at all the self entitled cashiers who decided they needed to worry about my job for me and walkie me every 5 minutes for me and my crew to get carts in. I LITERALLY HAVE NO CARTS TO PUSH IN.

I wish my managers would stop literally yelling at me and getting super passive aggressive with me for something I can't help.* I have the parking lot VOID of carts, we have three people out doing carts, yet we have only 10 carts on grocery and 7 on softline side*_._ Thanks to the ETL that actually knew what was going on. No thanks to the other shits.

No idea whether to pin this on poor organization or Black Friday.. maybe both? If I get yelled at for this one more time, I might explode. I can't help we have 0 carts to work with. Maybe if we got our cashiers working freight to stop fucking around and to get stuff done we probably could of sugarcoated the issue today a little. I've also noticed since I've started to do cart attending I've been looked down upon more often. Guests not being civil with me, guests in the parking lot in their huge ass SUVs speeding past me trying to beat my train of carts. 

People are dicks towards us, we bust our asses off to get stuff done and clean up people's messes. It's not just guests, it's my co-workers too. Clearly, everyone knew we had little carts to work with today. They're expecting us to say "yes" to clean up every spill or  carry out. We always do... but today was different. I've never refused a carry out before, but today was my first time. I'm sorry, I just can't do a carry out when I have to make sure I have at least 5 carts in on Softlines... it's so sad. The passive aggression I was responded to with.. just. Wow. I even said it nicely "Hey this is Cart Attendant xxxxxxxx I can't help with this carry out I really have to make sure we have carts I'm sorry." and immediately I just hear a shaky "ooooooooooooookayyy guess we'll just find someone else." with a long exasperated gasp.

Just another day as a Cart Attendant? Probably. Getting used to it compared to how I was treated as a Cashier lol.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 28, 2016)

TTGOz said:


> My store for some reason is using DOZENS of carts for freight and back stock and resale/stuff to work out. Today was the epitome of this. My store is a SuperT and boy let me tell you about today.
> 
> 15% off whole sale + Sunday traffic + Tons of carts missing? HOLY SHIT. ALL DAY me and my cart attending crew sat and cycled between 20-30 carts ALL day. On Grocery we ran out three times today. Three times. The highest amount of carts we had in from 11am-5pm was probably 11. On softlines side, we had maybe 4. I'm just so angry. I'm angry at all the self entitled cashiers who decided they needed to worry about my job for me and walkie me every 5 minutes for me and my crew to get carts in. I LITERALLY HAVE NO CARTS TO PUSH IN.
> 
> ...



Hang in there, it has always bothered me how poorly some people treat cart attendants. I would argue the good ones are some of the more versatile TMs in the store. Our PMT was a cart attendant and now hes making more than most of our TLs


----------



## radiochu (Nov 28, 2016)

TTOTM:

OH GOD WHERE DO I START WITH YOU.

you go nuts cleaning insignificant stuff in the middle of a rush when what we ACTUALLY need you to do is, like, help with the rush? I dunno? maybe? then you complain that you're the only one who ever cleans anything or knows how to do anything right. right, that's why everything else is always spotless and we have to keep correcting you on basic policies and recipes.

STOP trying to boss us all around. yes, your name is on the trainer board, but it was a mistake. the ETL-HR put the wrong person up. and please, stop trying to boss ME around. I TRAINED YOU. I have been here longer than you. I get introduced to newbies as 'that girl who reads everything, so ask her if you have any questions.' I feel like I've got a handle on things, thanks.

and leeeeet's not even start on your attitude. Saturday alone, you worked my very last nerve. first of all you dropped the F-bomb on a guest. "I read the name that was on the effing cup." whoooo-hoa. did you not notice how everyone around you stopped mid-action and stared at you?! one of your fellow TMs quietly slipped the guest a contact card and advised her that if she'd like to make a complaint to corporate she was able to. that is the only thing that defused that situation. our DM is going to have a cow.

then, while I was on a step stool getting the signboard down to re-chalk it, you said, "I'm going to run into you and knock you off the stool!" I can only assume you meant that you'd do it by accident as a clumsy mistake. it did not sound like someone lightheartedly poking fun at their clumsiness. it straight up sounded like a threat. haha. very funny joke.

and then while I was actually drawing the board, I erased something and muttered that it looked horrible, and you told me that it looked better than anything you could do (true), and that it was great that I could draw so well. sweet, right? sure, until you followed it up with, "that's the only reason we keep you around, right? because you can draw? haha. at least you have job security!" _whoa. so not okay._ again, you were TOTALLY joking! such a funny joke! haha! why would I ever be insulted by such great humor?

and because that wasn't enough, as the rest of us are busily trying to handle a rush, you come through on some menial insignificant task you've decided is the single most important thing in the history of ever, and you call out in the spirit of any good food service worker, "I'm behind you, ladies! ...and radiochu!" huh? what made you feel the need to call me out like that? I guess you figured I hadn't been brought down enough notches yet. my anxiety thanks you.

you have been like this for months. _nobody_ knows why you're still here, except that somehow our TL doesn't seem to take us seriously when we tell her how awful you are. plus you're the beloved darling of all your other workcenters, and apparently you're up for a promotion to TL somewhere else in the store. quite frankly I don't get it. they must not see how unbearable you are in your primary workcenter. we certainly do.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 28, 2016)

TTOELT-LOG: Adios, idiota! You may not be aware of it yet, but, to channel my inner Trump, You're Fired! You're a massive idiot. Did you not know that the AP office has a camera in it? And the IC gets really curious when the PTZ's start moving around at 4am, especially when there's no one from AP scheduled for that time in the day.
So the IC caught you doing pervy stuff with the PTZ's, but probably would not have done anything about it, IF YOU HADN'T TAKEN PICTURES OF IT WITH YOUR PHONE, IN PLAIN SIGHT OF THE AP OFFICE CAMERA!

Oh, and snap chatting the other ETLs pictures of the team not working via the cameras wasn't a good idea either. But at this point, just frosting on top of the fired cake.


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 28, 2016)

What's a PTZ?

To The Store: Please stop stealing receiving's office supplies. I don't mind you using them, just return them when you're done. Since I've started I've gone through three pairs of scissors and more markers, pens and tape than I can count. I leave these things out so you can leave me notes when I'm not around. Which nobody does. So maybe I should just hide everything all the time.

To that one unloader: Chill the fuck out. The line stops moving sometimes, it isn't the end of the world. Sometimes there isn't anybody around to pull that PIPO right this moment. When it happens, step back and take a breath. Instead of your usual complaining about everyone of just standing around to sabotage your unload times. And throwing a box or two out of the trailer. Because I'm seriously ready to talk to the flow-TL about that. And if one of those hits me I'm going to be very pissed.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 29, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> What's a PTZ?


Pan Tilt Zoom cameras. Those are the ones we can rotate and look around 360° and zoom in with enough clarity to read a receipt.



Circle9 said:


> So maybe I should just hide everything all the time.


That'swhat our receiver does.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 29, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> So maybe I should just hide everything all the time.


My receiver has a locked file cabinet drawer.


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 29, 2016)

Part of my desk locks but its pretty full already.  And everyone in the store has a key to it.

It's where I keep my PDA, at least when they let me have one.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 29, 2016)

When I had PC, before the mydevices, I got a padlock for one of my file cabinet drawers.  I ran cords out the back and kept our printers and batteries in there.  Only a couple of us knew the combination.


----------



## tgtguy (Nov 29, 2016)

Tto etl- I never thought you should had been promoted to etl. You panic too easily and you are very petty about certain things. However, today I know for a fact you should had never been an etl. You lied . Yes you lied...about a conversation you had a with a tm. I heard the conversation you had with the tm AND I heard you telling the STL what your "account " of things were.You are shady and petty as hell. I am so happy that you are leaving our store soon!


----------



## signingminion (Nov 29, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> What's a PTZ?
> 
> To The Store: Please stop stealing receiving's office supplies. I don't mind you using them, just return them when you're done. Since I've started I've gone through three pairs of scissors and more markers, pens and tape than I can count. I leave these things out so you can leave me notes when I'm not around. Which nobody does. So maybe I should just hide everything all the time.
> 
> To that one unloader: Chill the fuck out. The line stops moving sometimes, it isn't the end of the world. Sometimes there isn't anybody around to pull that PIPO right this moment. When it happens, step back and take a breath. Instead of your usual complaining about everyone of just standing around to sabotage your unload times. And throwing a box or two out of the trailer. Because I'm seriously ready to talk to the flow-TL about that. And if one of those hits me I'm going to be very pissed.


Mine has one pen duct taped to a cord on the steel next to his desk. Everything else is locked when he's not there.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 29, 2016)

TTOETL: I'd be more than happy to stop using "your lockers" if you'd tell "your people" not to use "our lockers." When I'm the first pharmacy person there and all but 2 (the 2 closest to the floor) of our lockers are being used, yes, I'm 100% positive it's not another pharmacy person using them!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 29, 2016)

TTOTM: Working next to you is so much easier than working next to the other TM that talks to me non stop, even when I'm with guests and seems to wander around the store when there are no guests in the lane.

It's also helped with my traffic as well, because you actually watch for lines and offer to take guests when  you see I have a line that's continually growing.

Thank you, it's helped my sanity a lot.


----------



## Bullseyerc (Nov 30, 2016)

TTOTM when I tell you to hop on for guest first it means hop on for guest first. It doesn't mean continue doing reshop and ignore my word while lines are long.. "here I'll do it just hop on please" is my response.


----------



## DoWork (Nov 30, 2016)

When backroom team members complain about their workload, I laugh.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Dec 2, 2016)

TTOTM:

You need to step away from me. You are on my last nerve. I've been here more than three years, you've been here for barely four weeks. Having a PDA or myDevice in your possession does NOT make you an authority figure or someone who has all the answers when we're pushing. I do not need you to tell me what goes where, or what is or is not backstock. I'm a goddamn walking PDA; I know where all this shit goes. Instead of scanning stuff on the tubs and telling people "that goes in G-62" and "these go in F-57" and then not actually pushing anything, pick up some fucking boxes and push them yourself. I mean, if you can. The one time I saw you pick up a box and push shit yourself you were wandering around, with a goddamn PDA in your other hand, still unable to find the home location. I had to tell you where those items go and then give you fucking directions on where and how to push it. The long and short of it? You suck. 

Plus, we're flexing hard in Seasonal and Toys. The locations you're yelling out don't super duper matter because we're building and filling goddamn endcaps for most of this shit. Kindly fuck off and do not tell me how to do my job.


----------



## Doglover89 (Dec 3, 2016)

TTOSRTL: I'm the reason behind all our store's SFS issues, but now you're desperate for help and asking me to work a double to help with the crazy work load? No thank you. Go find someone else who doesn't screw everything up for you.

TTOTMs: Get it together! Especially y'all seasonals. Answer walkie calls and call buttons. Make a strong attempt to get your zone done, and stop being know-it-alls. Put your cell phones away. And...you WILL be working nights and weekends; we don't need everyone to work M-F and leave before 5.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Dec 3, 2016)

Ttoetl why complain about spending $800 on catered food when the store been using the same restaurant for the past several years ?


----------



## Bosch (Dec 4, 2016)

You are seasonal but Holy Hell you are stupid. I don't understand how you can still not understand what you need to do for your work day. I understand that SPU orders were heavy but if you need help pulling research "Fucking ask for help!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Not let 32 batches of research and EXF(fill as we research) stack up and tell me when I send my partner to start pushing that you haven't pulled anything yet.. 3 1/2hrs after we start. WTF???

I had to flip the script have my partner keep scanning while I started to pull batches. Holy hell dude, I want you gone so bad along with the rest of the backroom.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 4, 2016)

Bosch said:


> You are seasonal but Holy Hell you are stupid. I don't understand how you can still not understand what you need to do for your work day. I understand that SPU orders were heavy but if you need help pulling research "Fucking ask for help!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Not let 32 batches of research and EXF(fill as we research) stack up and tell me when I send my partner to start pushing that you haven't pulled anything yet.. 3 1/2hrs after we start. WTF???
> 
> I had to flip the script have my partner keep scanning while I started to pull batches. Holy hell dude, I want you gone so bad along with the rest of the backroom.


Yeap all the seasonal hires do is compliant that 10 per hour is not enough for the amount of work expected.  Wtf I've been here 4 years and not making much more.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 4, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> Yeap all the seasonal hires do is compliant that 10 per hour is not enough for the amount of work expected.  Wtf I've been here 4 years and not making much more.



this guy just does not get it. not mean, not lazy - just doesn't get it. $13 an hour here and I am just making a bit more than that. everyday "what do I do?" everyday. A duh zone surrounds this guy.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Dec 4, 2016)

Sequel to my last TTOTM post: the subject of that post apparently got the hint without me even saying a word to him. He was walking on eggshells all around me today. He wouldn't look me in the eye. And he definitely didn't tell me what to do. I don't know what happened, but I'm glad it did. Yayyy.


----------



## Pale (Dec 4, 2016)

OopsChargeback said:


> I'm a goddamn walking PDA; I know where all this shit goes.


One of the reasons I have mad respect for the vets and long-term workers at my store. I know general locations of stuff at my store (only been there 4 months), but I still use a mydevice/pda just to make sure I'm not walking to the wrong area and wasting time.


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 4, 2016)

Honestly if I were paying rent and other bills with only $10 an hour I don't think I'd make it without a room mate making more than me that can help. But since they're seasonal, they probably can't complain lol. 

I know it's Cart Attendant's duty to go and clean each and every spill... but can't someone else do it once in a while. I'd gladly do it if I had two rows of carts in on each side but every Sunday is the same way. Almost 0 carts all day on each side, busy as hell, and guests breaking and spilling shit every 20 minutes. I get yelled at because I say I have to focus on carts I can't leave the seasonal CA to manage both sides of the store who BTW isn't the greatest at pushing carts in. I'm not perfect either, not like our more experienced cart people but I can't just leave him to deal with all that.

To top it all off, for some reason our hours are also getting cut so for a bit there we were all at 30+ hours and had a good balance of CAs on site to manage carts and clean the spills/restrooms etc, but this week holy hell. I don't understand why our hours are getting cut... the store literally needs us. They depend on us to get carts in and to clean spills.. or to clean anything really. No one else will. So why is Corporate cutting our hours? Actually, I have no idea if Corporate controls who gets their hours cut, they just limit payroll? Idk. 

I'm expecting to get called in early tomorrow due to the lack of a CA mid day, which I'll gladly come and work those extra 2-3 hours on top of my meager 5 hours scheduled. I'll be needing it. 

Anyways, to sum it all up.

TTOGSA: lay off me and my other cart boy, man, we can't always be there to clean spills. We know everyone else has a task or job at hand but if Guests can't have carts we're only gonna get yelled at more and find guests running up to us to complain and steal carts off of our line and then they're gonna complain to the management and we get yelled at more. It's an never ending cycle of a shift as a CA. 

I don't mind the disconnectiveness of it all, I guess. It's like working out, expect pushing carts and you're outside with nature, just passive aggressive management. I'm gonna laugh if they decide to fire me or any of my other CAs for problems we can't really control. I can't wait until the Holidays are over.

I don't know if anyone remembers my post last sunday about how all of our carts were gone in the backrooms and gone because a shit ton of guests had them but it was the same way today. I find myself reminding myself that once the Holidays are over it'll all be better.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 4, 2016)

TTGOz said:


> Honestly if I were paying rent and other bills with only $10 an hour I don't think I'd make it without a room mate making more than me that can help. But since they're seasonal, they probably can't complain lol.
> 
> I know it's Cart Attendant's duty to go and clean each and every spill... but can't someone else do it once in a while. I'd gladly do it if I had two rows of carts in on each side but every Sunday is the same way. Almost 0 carts all day on each side, busy as hell, and guests breaking and spilling shit every 20 minutes. I get yelled at because I say I have to focus on carts I can't leave the seasonal CA to manage both sides of the store who BTW isn't the greatest at pushing carts in. I'm not perfect either, not like our more experienced cart people but I can't just leave him to deal with all that.
> 
> ...




ASANTS - the only spills the CA deals with in my store are: Code brown usually with the GSTL and stuff outside. Salesfloor deals with anything on the salesfloor and the  CA might help if asked. Which is rare like on black Friday when every kid in the building seemed to puke. And that is pretty much the one time I heard a CA dealing with something on the salesfloor.

So I agree with your bitch and wanted you to know not all stores are as lazy as yours..


----------



## InvisibleGirl (Dec 4, 2016)

TT (multiple) TMs - How are you not fired yet? Whether it's destroying other TMs belongings or NCNS at least once a week or not understanding how to read a clock, I don't understand...


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 4, 2016)

To that softlines team leader: nice try, but guest services told me about how you told them to push all the Christmas pajamas to seasonal. Well I spoke to an ETL today and he said we still carry the pajamas in softlines.

So you're going to have a surprise waiting for you in the fitting room tomorrow morning.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 5, 2016)

TTGOz said:


> o top it all off, for some reason our hours are also getting cut so for a bit there we were all at 30+ hours and had a good balance of CAs on site to manage carts and clean the spills/restrooms etc, but this week holy hell. I don't understand why our hours are getting cut... the store literally needs us. They depend on us to get carts in and to clean spills.. or to clean anything really. No one else will. So why is Corporate cutting our hours? Actually, I have no idea if Corporate controls who gets their hours cut, they just limit payroll? Idk.



Could also be your ETL GE. Trying to allocate hours to cashiers and service desk while neglecting CAs. Our cart attendants sometimes only overlap by 30 minutes when hours are down, when we made sales they would be able to cover one anothers meals.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 5, 2016)

TTGOz said:


> Honestly if I were paying rent and other bills with only $10 an hour I don't think I'd make it without a room mate making more than me that can help. But since they're seasonal, they probably can't complain lol.
> 
> I know it's Cart Attendant's duty to go and clean each and every spill... but can't someone else do it once in a while. I'd gladly do it if I had two rows of carts in on each side but every Sunday is the same way. Almost 0 carts all day on each side, busy as hell, and guests breaking and spilling shit every 20 minutes. I get yelled at because I say I have to focus on carts I can't leave the seasonal CA to manage both sides of the store who BTW isn't the greatest at pushing carts in. I'm not perfect either, not like our more experienced cart people but I can't just leave him to deal with all that.
> 
> ...



I have always admired how serious you are about cart attending. All the cart attendants at my store are lazy bums but we have one seasonal who reminds me of you. He has a wife and kids so hes more mature and takes his job seriously. He isnt the fastest but he doesnt cut corners and does it with a good attitude. Wish you were at my store, we would take good care of you since HR writes front end.


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 5, 2016)

TToETL

Did you really _did you *fucking* really _call me over from toys, which as we all know is a fucking disaster rn, to help a guest in electronics wHO WANTED TO PAY FOR A SINGLE G I F T C ARD like you literally could have done that yourself. Thanks for wasting my time.


----------



## Redzee (Dec 5, 2016)

New guy. Good job!


----------



## toredandkhaki (Dec 5, 2016)

TTO ETL team and STL,

So nice that you guys can have a three hour meeting that you can get pizza for yourselves for, meanwhile the Saturday after thanksgiving we get cold leftovers of stuff that made me sick...no wonder morale is so low and no wonder there's 8 carts of reshop sitting at guest service...we're a ULV..so that's a lot


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 5, 2016)

To that one TM: What the hell is wrong with you. Stop throwing boxes in the trailer when you get mad. Stop acting like you're the only one doing anything. Everyone's trying to finish unload, we're not trying to make you freeze to death or whatever else you're muttering about.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 6, 2016)

To that one ETL: Stop asking for my input on your plans to rearrange receiving, I already told you I'm not cool with half of the changes and you're still going forward with it. So just fucking get it over with and leave me the fuck alone until the next time you get an idea. Even if some of the changes are probably for the better, the fact that you're doing this as an "Oh shit, important people are visiting and miiiight come near receiving, time to look like everything's fine" does not improve my mood.


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 6, 2016)

TToTM

Fuck you for NCNS, so no one was there in the morning 

TToTM

And fuck you for calling out leaving me to extend which completely fucked over my schedule so now I don't get to eat or sleep


----------



## SoftlinesSleuth (Dec 7, 2016)

TTOTM I know you're new, so I don't really expect much from you, but I don't think asking you to take some reshop from the overflowing fitting room is too much to ask. Everyone else was working stuff out while you sat at the desk snapchatting for 20 minutes and only stopped to go on your 15. Funny how you're also the only one complaining about how we should be making more. Seriously hope you're seasonal so they'll get rid of you.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 7, 2016)

SoftlinesSleuth said:


> TTOTM I know you're new, so I don't really expect much from you, but I don't think asking you to take some reshop from the overflowing fitting room is too much to ask. Everyone else was working stuff out while you sat at the desk snapchatting for 20 minutes and only stopped to go on your 15. Funny how you're also the only one complaining about how we should be making more. Seriously hope you're seasonal so they'll get rid of you.



Speaking of snapchat why did they make a Target filter? Our sorrority row of starbucks tm have all these stupid screenshots of them not working.


----------



## Doglover89 (Dec 7, 2016)

To that one group/regional leader of some sort (idk your title), you came to our store today to help out with our SFS mess and wow. You packed boxes alllll day and were upbeat about the work load and the situation as a whole although you were a bit tough on us. Still you have my respect. I wish store-level leadership could act more like you. Come back and work with us again! We got soooo much done today. Proud of our team


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 7, 2016)

Bosch said:


> ASANTS - the only spills the CA deals with in my store are: Code brown usually with the GSTL and stuff outside. Salesfloor deals with anything on the salesfloor and the  CA might help if asked. Which is rare like on black Friday when every kid in the building seemed to puke. And that is pretty much the one time I heard a CA dealing with something on the salesfloor.
> 
> So I agree with your bitch and wanted you to know not all stores are as lazy as yours..



At my store it's "oh there's a spill? Call the CA." anywhere unless it's like the back rooms. I had to clean coffee up once in my electronics/mobile department which is in the way back of my store. When I went back there the TMs were all chit chatting. One time an older lady had her soda slip out of her hand on Softlines and they had me go back there with a mop and everything, even though it's a rug... I'm like "ok." and I walked my happy butt all the way to this spill on softlines and I just looked at it. I ran the mop over it and scrubbed but I have no idea if it did anything, probably made it worse lol.

However, later on in the day the closing GSTL was actually really nice and did bathroom checks in the woman's and family restrooms. I really thank her for that, because all I had to do for that last check was go in the men's and pick up some TP and it was pretty clean already from my last checkup and I clocked out.

It's super awkward when you open the women's restroom as a guy and say "maintenance anyone in here" blah blah blah and there's two girls not older than 13 waiting for their mom and they're just looking at me like "wtf is he doing here." and it got really awkward. When I check the restrooms I usually have to wait 3-5 minutes for everyone to clear or I let some ladies go in and pee quick while I wait outside the door. It's just so awkward feeling cleaning the women's when you have 2 kids staring at you like you like I'm some pervert.




HRZone said:


> I have always admired how serious you are about cart attending. All the cart attendants at my store are lazy bums but we have one seasonal who reminds me of you. He has a wife and kids so hes more mature and takes his job seriously. He isnt the fastest but he doesnt cut corners and does it with a good attitude. Wish you were at my store, we would take good care of you since HR writes front end.



Would it surprise you more if I told you I'm just a highschooler?  If there was a such thing as a CATL position I'd totally be up for it, I actually was a TL at a Subway for half a year and it was fun, except I wasn't getting paid like one. Put in a few raise requests and talked to my boss personally but didn't see a cent of a raise. If there was a position though I probably wouldn't be able to take it since I'm still a minor.

I noticed the CA that's been ehre 3 years hardly trained our new seasonal. Me and another CA are friends in highschool and we made this pact we'd train him ourselves. Our most experienced CA from what I saw(I was there on seasonal's first day while said experienced CA was working as well) asked if I could train him instead anyways and said I'd relate more. He ended up taking him anyways and it seems like all he did was make the new guy walk with him to get carts and watch him pull carts in and then sent him off to do carts on his own.

Granted it was "one of those days" and we had to get carts in which sucked. Next time I work with this seasonal I'm gonna train him correctly, or well, show him some tips. He had no idea he could push more than 20 carts... the "said limit" is 25 but I just pulled in 57 carts in one run about 3-4 weeks ago. The experienced CA never pulls in big lines, and I assume he told the seasonal he can't do big lines. (???) and he probably has no idea about the inside of the quick cart pusher and all the brakes that it has for some reason which might lead him to think it won't work and show him the inside of the remote control of it and how to replace batteries etc.

It'll be good, I'll make a man out of this seasonal.


----------



## NKG (Dec 8, 2016)

So today, minding my own business at guest service by getting HL abandon. While, Im there the electronics call box goes off. The electronics dude was running late so the LOD asks someone to grab the call box. Flow is finishing up toys. Not one person goes to hit the call box so by the second time, Im running over there because now the LOD is freaking out. Of course the guest needs an apple product which is still locked up from the night before. I have no keys or a mydevice to help the guest. So I ask if anyone knew if we had the product in the cage. One of the morons in the back tell me " Just scan the shelf tag to find out" I call out that I have no way to check. You think if I had a mydevice Id ask...Im not a moron. What an a hole. This is the same guy who wouldn't let me use the wave or move his boxes so I could walk by. Im really tired of it, I just want to call the integrity hot line because its harassment.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 8, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> , I just want to call the integrity hot line because its harassment



We had a similar incident in my store. If you call the hotline it goes back thru the score. Go to ETL HR , make note then call.

Otherwise this guys crap wont stop. He knows there is no loss for his actions.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 9, 2016)

TTOTL: thank you for taking the time to ask how things were going. It's the little things...

TTOETL: fuck you. You can keep your snide comments to yourself.


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 9, 2016)

TTOETL: I've always had a generally negative opinion of you, but after talking with you for a while and seeing you handle various challenges appropriately today, I'm starting to come around to liking you. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Unsilent (Dec 9, 2016)

TTOTL: I think I'll stay in my current work center, thank you. Don't really want to wade into your mess.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 12, 2016)

TTOTM: I don't know what train of thought made you look at an open casepack of Chef Boyardee and think "I need to defect out each and every one of these undamaged cans." All I know is that as far as I'm concerned, your defecting privileges are revoked. Why are you even taking the time to work on that when you're almost always behind on your actual duties?


----------



## WinterRose (Dec 13, 2016)

TTOETL: I had very good attendance last year and I worked harder last year than this year and yet I didn't get that kind of review that you were talking about with me today.  You seemed annoyed so I knew you were lying. There is no way I am getting that kind of review next year.


----------



## Greenie (Dec 13, 2016)

TTOTM: Please take a shower. Twice.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 13, 2016)

TTOTM:

Stop clocking in late then farting around, forcing me to be there late.  I'm going to get in trouble.
Next time you do this, I'm walking out at my scheduled time and you can figure out whatever reshop, RFID, and repackage I leave behind, dickwad.


----------



## Zone (Dec 14, 2016)

TTOTM: Congrats on your promotion to guest. Enjoy the free matching bracelets. It's been a while since I've seen a Perp Walk of Shame.


----------



## Spot the doge (Dec 14, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOTM:
> 
> Stop clocking in late then farting around, forcing me to be there late.  I'm going to get in trouble.
> Next time you do this, I'm walking out at my scheduled time and you can figure out whatever reshop, RFID, and repackage I leave behind, dickwad.


Your avatar fits this post perfectly and I can't stop laughing


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Dec 14, 2016)

TTOTM: What the hell is wrong with you?! We do not give out the lost child's name during a Code Yellow you daft fuck-wit!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 14, 2016)

Zone said:


> TTOTM: Congrats on your promotion to guest. Enjoy the free matching bracelets. It's been a while since I've seen a Perp Walk of Shame.



Was s/he off the clock? We're not supposed to walk team members around like that.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 15, 2016)

TTOTM - I don't like you. You are lazy, make no effort to zone the lane you are at as cashier when there are no guests and when you are assigned to SCO you wander off. WTF? Do your job! Don't make me walk over from guest service to help a guest at SCO because you wondered off to chat with another cashier.


----------



## Pale (Dec 15, 2016)

TToTM: I love how casual you are over the walkies and shit, but when another TM calls out for your help, and i tell you that because I thought you didn't hear, don't go "I don't care" because you're finishing up your market zone.
TToGSA: Thanks for the ride home when my car decided to not start last week, no clue you lived so close.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 15, 2016)

Reshop Ninja said:


> TTOTM: What the hell is wrong with you?! We do not give out the lost child's name during a Code Yellow you daft fuck-wit!


Not saying I would do this but what is the reason that we can't say their name?


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 15, 2016)

Leo47 said:


> Not saying I would do this but what is the reason that we can't say their name?


Because if someone had kidnapped or was planning to kidnap the child, they would now be able to use that child's name to gain their trust. 

_Hey Timmy, I'm a friend of your mom. She's worried sick that she lost you and she's waiting outside in my van._


----------



## tzeentch9 (Dec 15, 2016)

TtoTL: Thank you so much for making us go through with that extremely excessive price match. You destroyed two weeks of us telling that guest NO(!) because it was not a reliable price match source.


----------



## Zone (Dec 15, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Was s/he off the clock? We're not supposed to walk team members around like that.



This was in the offices and out the TM Entrance/Exit.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 15, 2016)

To whoever put that bale outside last night: Fuck you.
To the TM who tried to put pallets outside right in front of me: Hahaha, nope. Go be pissy about it somewhere else.
To anyone even thinking about putting bales and pallets outside in the future: Don't you fucking dare. Don't.

I'm probably going to get some grief from leadership about trying to shut down storing everything outside but I don't care. It was bad enough bringing stuff inside before we got nearly a foot of snow and below-freezing temperatures. I don't see the weather improving much anytime soon.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Dec 15, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Because if someone had kidnapped or was planning to kidnap the child, they would now be able to use that child's name to gain their trust.
> 
> _Hey Timmy, I'm a friend of your mom. She's worried sick that she lost you and she's waiting outside in my van._


Exactly, which is the same  reason we don't do overhead pages for a missing child either.


----------



## RightArm (Dec 15, 2016)

To the Night Team - Thanks.  I don't know what the hell you did last night (and there were FOUR of you) but I really don't appreciate coming into subpar and trashed zones and a ton of gobacks.  We rely on you to do your job so we can do ours (workload and filling the floor) but today was a bust because I spent more than half of my shift doing the job you should have done last night.


----------



## SrTLall (Dec 16, 2016)

TTOseasonalTM: What? You need a telzon to work faster?  You probably don't know it, but you just disqualified yourself from extending your employment at Target by summing up your work ethic with that one nasty word.


----------



## lurker (Dec 17, 2016)

To a former TM- hope your kid enjoys the toy, to bad it made you a guest. Was it worth it?


----------



## Doglover89 (Dec 17, 2016)

TTOLOD: I was told we are not holding any items for guests, especially toys and electronics, due to lack of space, etc. So we had one left of a toy and I told our lovely low volume sister store that I was unable to hold the item for the guest. She demanded to know why, and I said I was following instructions, so she said "fine" and hung up. Then she calls back. I put her on hold and told you the situation. You HELD IT FOR HER. Why, why couldn't you back me up? 

Leadership is spineless at my store. They wouldn't even back up a GSTL who was following protocol; they embarrassed her and made her look stupid and worthless in front of this guest


----------



## Yetive (Dec 17, 2016)

TTOTM  Thanks for brushing off my car.  What a nice surprise.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2016)

So I walk in today and my store manager is telling me what he wants me to do and then we split off and his final words to me were "Yeah. I'm gonna head out front to shovel and put salt out" And I basically just gave him this look as follows:


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 17, 2016)

To a bunch of TMs:

Thank you for having my back when I was having a shitty time of everything.  You guys kept me from going crazy this week.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 17, 2016)

To my TL: Thanks for keeping me from throat-punching an obnoxious guest; the back area needed re-stocking any way.


----------



## Locksley (Dec 18, 2016)

To the loose assortment of dimwitted mouth-breathers who make work more difficult for everyone else (otherwise known as the flow team):

I can take the laziness, the stupidity, the crappy attitudes,  the constant complaining... I just consider it part of my job now. _"Oh look, flow team screwed something else up!"_ said someone at Target at least once an hour, every single day.  Your ineptitude is expected, we've all learned to deal with it.

One thing I CAN'T deal with is when you spill cleaning chemicals all over groceries, then send the food to be stocked!  What, morons, would have happened if I hadn't caught it?  The chemical smell would've faded in a few hours, which means that eventually the groceries would have been sold.  Do you know what type of people regularly eat that kind of food?  Children.   Are you proud of yourselves for almost poisoning children? Does the thought of sending some little kid to the ER during Christmas make you happy?

To say that you make me sick on a daily basis is a understatement, but actively trying to make innocent customers sick is a new low that I didn't think any of you were capable of.   I'd say that I hope the responsible people get fired, but I hope for so much worse than that.    

So, in short, please do the rest of the world a favor -  die and go to hell.  Thanks! And Happy Holidays!


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 18, 2016)

TToTM

God I hope they don't keep you after seasonal. Your attitude is horrendous and I am going to hate being your trainer if they actually move you to electronics. Luckily my TL also seems to dislike you so the chances of you actually staying in electronics is slim af. 

And never EVER touch my button again. I hide it for a reason. The TLs and ETLs know I hide it, they're okay with it we have our shit worked out. So don't fucking pull it out and almost send me spiraling into an anxiety attack when I hear it go off and you walk past me and tell me in the most snotty, asshole tone "you have _several_ guests waiting in line" and I get there and there is 1. Uno. Such fucking bullshit.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 18, 2016)

Zone said:


> This was in the offices and out the TM Entrance/Exit.



In my store it always is a walk of shame cause there isn't a side door out of the AP office, you have to walk by the front lanes to exit the building.


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Dec 18, 2016)

TTOTM:
Thanks for being there the last week. It's been crazy busy and we've been slammed, and it's been so hard to breathe let alone get stuff done. You talking to me about my anxiety, telling me what works for you, and being there for laughs and jokes has really pulled me through the last week and I know will continue to do so over the next couple weeks of craziness.
Side note: Has anyone heard of the blanket technique or something like that? It's used for autistic children from what I've heard, but this person told me it could be used for anxiety and I'm curious to learn more about it...


----------



## Yetive (Dec 18, 2016)

Sounds like things may be going a little better for you.  
I have read that weighted blankets are good to help with anxiety and insomnia, but that is all I remember.  Maybe that is what your friend was talking about.


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 18, 2016)

To whoever made the Cart Attendant aka me go back to clean up the coffee beans you spilled in one of our stock rooms on a busy day... 

Why? It's no problem cleaning it up at the front lanes or in Grocery or like two of the blocks near but why do I have to go to the very back of the store to clean up another TMs mess that took less than a minute?

I walk back there with my f***ing broom and basket and there's no one in sight and I see a broom and a basket.. and cleaning supplies VERY near the spill.

Getting real tired of this lol.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Dec 18, 2016)

TTGOz said:


> To whoever made the Cart Attendant aka me go back to clean up the coffee beans you spilled in one of our stock rooms on a busy day...
> 
> Why? It's no problem cleaning it up at the front lanes or in Grocery or like two of the blocks near but why do I have to go to the very back of the store to clean up another TMs mess that took less than a minute?
> 
> I walk back there with my f***ing broom and basket and there's no one in sight and I see a broom and a basket.. and cleaning supplies VERY near the spill



I'm  surprised they actually made you do it. The only people I have seen clean up food spills are backroom members, although I have seen spilled pet food and oatmeal remain on the floor for days.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 18, 2016)

OneGoodEar said:


> I'm  surprised they actually made you do it. The only people I have seen clean up food spills are backroom members, although I have seen spilled pet food and oatmeal remain on the floor for days.



Your store rocks. Our cart attendant cleans everything.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Dec 18, 2016)

TTOTM: You're a fucking cart attendant. Stop trying to coach me and the other cashiers for shit that we're not even doing wrong. Stop trying to act like your some sort of TL or LOD, you're not. Stop going into the break room and changing the TV on your break without asking us if it's ok, I don't care if you're on your break, because, god forbid we change the TV on your lunch, you'd be calling someone to complain about how we are being rude to you. Stop bitching when you are asked to go on to a lane to take the overflow. Stop crying when they tell you to turn on your light to let guests know you're open and saying "It's not my job."  Stop being an overall asshole to the rest of the team and then try to talk to us like we are besties.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 19, 2016)

BaristaChick16 said:


> Side note: Has anyone heard of the blanket technique or something like that? It's used for autistic children from what I've heard, but this person told me it could be used for anxiety and I'm curious to learn more about it...


It's for people with sensory disorders, which many folks with autism have. 
An equipment catalog we used to order thru had weighted blankets because the overall pressure to the body can be calming to some.
Some also used blankets in a wrapping technique but it could cause panic if the person didn't have control over it (ie: an immediate release before the pressure could overwhelm them).
We used joint compression with my son; one of his gym teachers was taught by my son's OT & it was very effective when son's anxiety was running amok.


----------



## lrou98 (Dec 20, 2016)

TTOSFTL:  Why would you come over to tell the GSA that register lines are spilling over into girls and to have the guests move forward.  WTF do you want her to do...I was standing next to her and the poor thing looked at me like "did that just happen?" Where do you suggest we put them, in the backroom?


----------



## Pale (Dec 20, 2016)

TToTM: Thank you for zoning seasonal with me. It was a disgusting dumping grounds before we started, but it was a shiny dumping grounds after. Hopefully you help me the next time we work together.


----------



## Zone (Dec 20, 2016)

I would like to congratulate the corporate TMs who closed the One Hour Photo lab in the next closest store to mine and then decided to send all of my supplies to that store.

I have had to endure listening to two dozen guests explain to me in colorful language how I've managed to ruin their Christmases because I'm out of stock of the special paper required to print the cards the website has been forcing everyone to use.

Good job guys.


----------



## RXninja (Dec 20, 2016)

TTO-STL:  seriously, did monkeys fly up your butt or something?  We have no extra space in our pharmacy, but you are forcing CVS to relocate our servers behind our pharmacy because you can?  It sounds like we will lose shelf space for meds because of this.  We don't even have enough storage space for supplies & you go and pull this?  I am sure you are going on this power trip because you can't control the pharmacy personnel any longer & this gives you a modicum of satisfaction.  Rest assured, our District Manager won't take this lying down.


----------



## tgtguy (Dec 20, 2016)

ttotm- I will be so glad when you can no longer wear Jeans to work. Yours are so tight ...I don't even see how you could bend o ver to do any work. I swear the other day when you walked by your pants squeaked they were so tight.


----------



## Spot the doge (Dec 21, 2016)

TToTM: Thanks for helping the guest look up where an item was she saw online for me. I didn't have any tech on me so you help out greatly!


----------



## soyaxo (Dec 21, 2016)

TTOTM: 
How to prevent a NCNS: 
- When you're on the phone with the STL, don't say "Yes I can work 9-midnight." and then not show up. 
- Call out as soon as you know you can't make it in. You were sat at home texting me you couldn't make it in. Why tell me?! Call the store! It was 6:30 PM.
- With hours so low, the ETI said if you had just finished your zone (one small zone) you could have left as soon as you were done, as early as 8:30 PM!

TTOTM:
Sure, I'll grab that GoPro accessory you stashed for yourself REPACKED ON A TL WHO IS ON MATERNITY LEAVE'S DESK. And put it into go-backs. Do you really think I'm that dumb to let you actually buy the illegally marked down and held item? LOL, not today, Satan. Also, taking candy that's going Salvage, opening it up, and eating it because "It's going to get donated anyway" How are you a team trainer let alone still work here?


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 21, 2016)

> "It's going to get donated anyway"


This lol what the hell that aint your candy.

TToGSA and other TLs: I'm sorry me checking up on my newbie cart attendants looks like we're chit chatting and loafing, I'll stop trying to make sure they're doing OK and don't have any issues or questions. My bad lol. I've been pulled to the sides to get talked to about this multiple times and I don't understand lol I'm just making sure my new seasonals aren't dead and don't have any issues or questions. 

Most Target employees I've seen post say they wish they were checked up on more when they first started, and I'm trying to make it feel like my other co-workers who are new don't feel alone in this. 

I'm still gonna check up on them no matter the time, situation, or traffic. I bet you since everyone knows I like to laugh and smile and make buds that they think I'm just chit chatting. Oh well, lets see if it happens again this shift. Don't think I have any new seasonals tonight tho.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 21, 2016)

TTGOz said:


> Most Target employees I've seen post say they wish they were checked up on more when they first started, and I'm trying to make it feel like my other co-workers who are new don't feel alone in this.



Keep doing that. I swear the newbies with someone to really take them under their wing do so much better. They arent afraid to ask questions unlike the shy ones who silently struggle


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 21, 2016)

HRZone said:


> Keep doing that. I swear the newbies with someone to really take them under their wing do so much better. They arent afraid to ask questions unlike the shy ones who silently struggle


Ugh, these types drive me up a wall. Not that they try to, but when it's buser than holy Hell and they just stand there doe-eyed, waiting for the GSTL, who is tied up with a mega-crank of a guest and can't get there for another 10 minutes. Dude (and Dudette) for heaven's sake, ASK someone nearby. I don't want to see you eaten alive by a guest, especially if it's something I can help you with.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 22, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> TTOTM:
> Sure, I'll grab that GoPro accessory you stashed for yourself REPACKED ON A TL WHO IS ON MATERNITY LEAVE'S DESK. And put it into go-backs. Do you really think I'm that dumb to let you actually buy the illegally marked down and held item? LOL, not today, Satan. Also, taking candy that's going Salvage, opening it up, and eating it because "It's going to get donated anyway" How are you a team trainer let alone still work here?


Tell your AP about that. They can get fired for doing that, and I think that Target still rewards information about internal theft with something like a $100 gift card.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 22, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> Tell your AP about that. They can get fired for doing that, and I think that Target still rewards information about internal theft with something like a $100 gift card.



Tricky

Is it really internal theft if they buy it later?

If you snitch and its traced back to you. Even with Targets retaliation policy. Proving it is tough.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 22, 2016)

They can.  We have lost tms for marking down mdse for themselves and an ETL for having high demand (no guest holds) mdse in her office.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 22, 2016)

Yetive said:


> HRZone said:
> 
> 
> > Tricky
> ...


Technically it's an HR violation for unauthorized markdowns.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 22, 2016)

RXninja said:


> TTO-STL:  seriously, did monkeys fly up your butt or something?  We have no extra space in our pharmacy, but you are forcing CVS to relocate our servers behind our pharmacy because you can?  It sounds like we will lose shelf space for meds because of this.  We don't even have enough storage space for supplies & you go and pull this?  I am sure you are going on this power trip because you can't control the pharmacy personnel any longer & this gives you a modicum of satisfaction.  Rest assured, our District Manager won't take this lying down.


We were told the servers HAVE to be located IN the pharmacy because they're not "Target property."


----------



## RXninja (Dec 22, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> We were told the servers HAVE to be located IN the pharmacy because they're not "Target property."



Yes, it looks that way for us now.  Unfortunately we have to lose some space for meds, ugh.  Now we have to shuffle things around.


----------



## NKG (Dec 22, 2016)

Ttotm- SERIOUSLY, one person can't backup cashier all day. It makes me look extremely lazy when I spend all day working on 1 abandoned cart that I didn't even finish. Its 10 times worse when I am not there...


----------



## Noiinteam (Dec 23, 2016)

To the Softlines TL:  How stupid do you think I am. Yes I know all Christmas off the truck is Ptm. You saw Christmas socks somewhere in the backroom. They have probably been there for ages. Freight very often comes in before the area is set. I am a flow tm. It's new product that won't get flexed. It will be back stocked if not set. You told me I could pull any Christmas and put a Ptm clip on it. Like that's going to happen. Most mornings when you, the Plano queen and the vmtl come in, you bullshit for 15 to 20 minutes while we are down 2 people and de trashing softlines. You can kiss my ass. I'll even mark the spot.


----------



## soyaxo (Dec 23, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> TTOTM:
> Sure, I'll grab that GoPro accessory you stashed for yourself REPACKED ON A TL WHO IS ON MATERNITY LEAVE'S DESK. And put it into go-backs. Do you really think I'm that dumb to let you actually buy the illegally marked down and held item? LOL, not today, Satan. Also, taking candy that's going Salvage, opening it up, and eating it because "It's going to get donated anyway" How are you a team trainer let alone still work here?



Update! She decided to call AP on me today. Why? Because a female Spanish-speaking guest had a hidden disability and needed a larger fitting room but was almost too shy to tell me. So, I kept her information to myself. This team member got offended because I wouldn't tell her what she said to me. I ended up telling her afterwards but I shouldn't have even had to. It wasn't her business. and today of things she decided to use that was going salvage - Holiday lotion. .


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 23, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> Update! She decided to call AP on me today. Why? Because a female Spanish-speaking guest had a hidden disability and needed a larger fitting room but was almost too shy to tell me. So, I kept her information to myself. This team member got offended because I wouldn't tell her what she said to me. I ended up telling her afterwards but I shouldn't have even had to. It wasn't her business. and today of things she decided to use that was going salvage - Holiday lotion. .



Seriously, WTF!!
I hope AP kicked her down the stairs.
What kind of bullshit is that?


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 23, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> Update! She decided to call AP on me today. Why? Because a female Spanish-speaking guest had a hidden disability and needed a larger fitting room but was almost too shy to tell me. So, I kept her information to myself. This team member got offended because I wouldn't tell her what she said to me. I ended up telling her afterwards but I shouldn't have even had to. It wasn't her business. and today of things she decided to use that was going salvage - Holiday lotion. .


Karma sent a message: She's doing her nails right now & finishing her latte then she'll be RIGHT with you.


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 24, 2016)

TToTPS

Thank you thank you thank you for being okay with walking me to my car because it was raining pretty heavily and I'm very afraid of the rain. I'm really sorry for having you do that but you and target mobile are the only two people that I feel legitimately safe around. I feel really bad that you took off your jacket to give me another layer of protection but you really went above and beyond, even opening my car door for me and shaking off my umbrella as best you could so it could be a little dry. Texting me to make sure I was okay also really made me feel better. 

TToTM

Don't think I didn't notice you in your car sitting on the other side of the lot, staying there until I left to make sure I was okay. Thank you as well.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 24, 2016)

TTOTM: mind your own damn business! The guest and I were talking about "last minute Christmas gifts," so I'm fairly certain he wasn't offended when I wished him a Merry Christmas. I don't appreciate being reprimanded for saying it!


----------



## Doglover89 (Dec 25, 2016)

I don't have a problem with people saying "Merry Christmas." I don't celebrate it, and choose to say "Happy Holidays," because to me it feels more inclusive. But to each their own. On that note...

TTOTL: As soon as you were out of ear shot of guests (I guess), you said now I'm allowed to say "Merry Christmas" and then
TTOTM: You responded WE say "Merry Christmas."

Did it ever occur to either one of you that what you said made me uncomfortable, like I'm unwelcome as a non-Christian? Again, saying "Merry Christmas" is fine but why be so rude about it? No one's trying to undermine your holiday. We non-Christians just want to be included.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 25, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> I don't have a problem with people saying "Merry Christmas." I don't celebrate it, and choose to say "Happy Holidays," because to me it feels more inclusive. But to each their own. On that note...
> 
> TTOTL: As soon as you were out of ear shot of guests (I guess), you said now I'm allowed to say "Merry Christmas" and then
> TTOTM: You responded WE say "Merry Christmas."
> ...




Screw them, I get vocal about that kind of crap.
I make it clear to anybody who wants to be a dick about it that I'm Jewish and I don't care if you want to say Merry Christmas to me as long as you don't mind if I say Happy Holidays to you.
Don't even play that game with me.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Dec 25, 2016)

TTO-ETL: If you're going to tell me to not wear a Santa hat because it "can offend people" at least don't do it in a light-up tacky Santa sweater lulz.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 25, 2016)

Pelon1071 said:


> TTO-ETL: If you're going to tell me to not wear a Santa hat because it "can offend people" at least don't do it in a light-up tacky Santa sweater lulz.



That is the pot calling the kettle black there.. I wore my white trash santa hat all day.


----------



## signingminion (Dec 25, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Screw them, I get vocal about that kind of crap.
> I make it clear to anybody who wants to be a dick about it that I'm Jewish and I don't care if you want to say Merry Christmas to me as long as you don't mind if I say Happy Holidays to you.
> Don't even play that game with me.


I got stank eye for talking kosher shopping with a guest the other day...tl tried to tell me we only have an endcap now because it doesn't sell...this guest bought almost everything left and would have bought twice as much. She knew a place that sells handmade matzo...I need to know where that is...

Ttotl: your day is coming.  I've been waiting for the holiday craze to pass before dealing with a laundry list of crap.  Your mouth and unsafe behavior are on the top of that list.  Merry Christmas asshole.


----------



## lurker (Dec 26, 2016)

TTOTM: F U why did so many of you, who took off Christmas Eve think it would be funny to come in to shop late on the day you were unavailable. Thanks you suck!


----------



## Yetive (Dec 26, 2016)

Reason #182 that I love my PMT--he fires up the icee machine and puts the nozzles on the pop machine when he sees that I haven't gotten there yet.  Thanks.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 27, 2016)

To that one Target Mobile TM: No, stop trying to sell me on the new TV delivery service, that's not what I'm asking. I don't need to know prices and how hard it is to fit a ridiculously sized TV into a car. I want to know when the company comes to pick the TV up for delivery, _do I or anybody in this store have to do anything beyond show them where the TV is?_ Because that sticker on the TV says "Target Tech" on it and that's who you are and why can't this fucking company communicate anything properly.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 27, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> To that one Target Mobile TM: No, stop trying to sell me on the new TV delivery service, that's not what I'm asking. I don't need to know prices and how hard it is to fit a ridiculously sized TV into a car. I want to know when the company comes to pick the TV up for delivery, _do I or anybody in this store have to do anything beyond show them where the TV is?_ Because that sticker on the TV says "Target Tech" on it and that's who you are and why can't this fucking company communicate anything properly.



Communicate??? nah..


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 28, 2016)

TToTM

Ohhhh you sneaky fuck. I mean I had it coming when you took my cashier shift like 3 months ago and I made the mistake of saying "I owe you one" because you literally waited.

You waited until you got a cashier shift. 

And then dumped it on me bringing up what I said. 

Well played. 

Does anyone want a cashier shift


----------



## Unsilent (Dec 28, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> TToTM
> 
> Ohhhh you sneaky fuck. I mean I had it coming when you took my cashier shift like 3 months ago and I made the mistake of saying "I owe you one" because you literally waited.
> 
> ...



DID YOU THINK WE HAD FORGOTTEN? DID YOU THINK WE HAD FORGIVEN?


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 28, 2016)

Unsilent said:


> DID YOU THINK WE HAD FORGOTTEN? DID YOU THINK WE HAD FORGIVEN?


i am now beholding terrible vengeance of the forsaken


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 28, 2016)

Karma's a bitch holding a shift-swap page.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Dec 28, 2016)

TTOTL I have had your back since day one. I make a mistake and you send out an email about it? You could have asked me about it but you wanted to try to make me look bad and yourself look good. What if I start doing that to you? We need to work together to build a great team. We need to support each other. I know who and what you are. I'll continue to do what's right. You will never change but I won't let you bring me down to your level.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 28, 2016)

TTOTM: If a guest pays with EBT you dont need to announce it to the world. How they pay is private, never embarrass a guest.


----------



## Mmoore1019 (Dec 28, 2016)

TTOTM: For the love of all that is good in this world, please communicate via your walkie. Don't make me run across the store to the fast service thing, only to see you press the clear button. USE THE WALKIE.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 28, 2016)

Mmoore1019 said:


> Don't make me run across the store to the fast service thing, only to see you press the clear button. USE THE WALKIE.


Part of the Target Fitness program.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

To those TLs: Don't get on my ass about vendor product still in seasonal when you didn't tell me it needed to go until the last possible second.


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 29, 2016)

TTOTM:

How have you managed to work here for almost two months and not know what a pallet is?

When I was training you on SFS, I distinctly remember using phases such as "stack the boxes on the pallets," "when the pallets are full, use a pallet jack to move them onto the trailer," and "wooden pallets are over there, don't use the plastic pallets."

So it's very disappointing when I tell you to go down past that pallet (and point down a backroom aisle that has one pallet in the middle of it) and you respond by pointing at random things such as furniture and asking if that's what I meant.


----------



## Castagnier (Dec 29, 2016)

TToTL

Here's the thing - I don't care about you. I don't like you. I never did. You brushed me off day one and never earned my respect as anything. The worst part was that "incident" just a few weeks after I started were you took what was, at best, an assumption about a TM's lifestyle and, without any proof, turned it into storewide gossip that led to them quitting. Even overnight somehow got word of it. You know what was even better? I talked to them and you were dead wrong on all points. All this trouble because you have no idea how to simply reach out and talk if there's a problem.

And now it's about to happen again to one of the TMs that actually taught me.

Screw you. How you happened to become a TL in the first place with your kind of people skills is beyond me. You don't have my respect as a TL. You don't have my respect as a co-worker. And you definitely don't have my respect as a human being. Make our team's Christmas wish come true already and just leave.


----------



## Mmoore1019 (Dec 30, 2016)

TTOTM who thinks he knows everything: news flash! You don't! Stop acting like some kind of junior team lead and telling me what to do. You suck at sorting, which you should have just let me do, instead of directing me to do something else. This became apparent when you gave me a small cart of reshop that was supposedly for A. Nope, 75% of it was in other sections. Now I have to sort that out, too. You're lazy af, too. Don't think we don't all see you walking around with your empty 3-tier/cart doing jack shit. And freaking respond to backup and hardlines calls.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Dec 30, 2016)

TTO Barista: Oh my god you're so cute. Please notice my existence.

TTOSTL: Thanks for listening to my advice about getting your store back on track AP wise! I know it's probably weird having a TPS being the only person to turn to since your entire team quit, but I really appreciate the trust you've put in me! I think we've made some positive changes, and I'm looking forward to working with you more. If you ever need coverage again, please let me know!


----------



## Unsilent (Dec 30, 2016)

TTOTM: You. You are the single reason I'm going to be turning down the TL. It's enough of a hassle dealing with your attitude as a fellow TM, I certainly don't need a constant thorn in my side. Hell, I may even switch workcenters or quit altogether just to get away from the cancer that is you.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 30, 2016)

Unsilent said:


> TTOTM: You. You are the single reason I'm going to be turning down the TL. It's enough of a hassle dealing with your attitude as a fellow TM, I certainly don't need a constant thorn in my side. Hell, I may even switch workcenters or quit altogether just to get away from the cancer that is you.



Now I know you were advised by some against going for the TL position and if you dont want it I believe you made the right choice however if a crappy TM is whats truly stopping you thats not a good reason.

Bad tms usually dont last a long time. Leadership changes so often in Target someone typically runs them out eventually. 

As a TL if someone undermined you enough, something would have to give and your leaders would probably side you.

We all have TMs who suck but its a mistake to let them ruin our future earnings.


----------



## Noiinteam (Dec 30, 2016)

TTOTM: You only got 4 hours on the 2 week out. There is a reason for that.


----------



## NKG (Dec 30, 2016)

Ttotm- I don't care what job titles you held prior to Target. As of today you are a team member not an ETL or TL so you are not any better than me. I asked another team member if you could help them out. Somewhere along the lines you took that as me  being bossy. It didn't make sense for me to do the same thing you were already doing. Quit spreading lies about everyone in the store. No one hates you just only you. I don't even care that you tried to get me in trouble but lets act like an adult while we are at Target.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Dec 30, 2016)

TTOGSTM: Omg fix the fucking penny slot in the fucking self-checkout, yes, it's jammed, don't fucking listen to what it's telling you, these self-checkouts are my bitches and I know every little thing that's fucking wrong with them so don't talk to me like I'm a fucking idiot who doesn't fucking know what I'm talking about, because not only are you pissing off the guest who just wants his fucking receipt and 1 fucking penny, your pissing me the fuck off with your fucking stupidity. bitch. too much?


----------



## Bosch (Dec 30, 2016)

Pelon1071 said:


> TTOGSTM: Omg fix the fucking penny slot in the fucking self-checkout, yes, it's jammed, don't fucking listen to what it's telling you, these self-checkouts are my bitches and I know every little thing that's fucking wrong with them so don't talk to me like I'm a fucking idiot who doesn't fucking know what I'm talking about, because not only are you pissing off the guest who just wants his fucking receipt and 1 fucking penny, your pissing me the fuck off with your fucking stupidity. bitch. too much?



No.


----------



## Pale (Dec 30, 2016)

Pelon1071 said:


> TTOGSTM: Omg fix the fucking penny slot in the fucking self-checkout, yes, it's jammed, don't fucking listen to what it's telling you, these self-checkouts are my bitches and I know every little thing that's fucking wrong with them so don't talk to me like I'm a fucking idiot who doesn't fucking know what I'm talking about, because not only are you pissing off the guest who just wants his fucking receipt and 1 fucking penny, your pissing me the fuck off with your fucking stupidity. bitch. too much?


Not enough.


----------



## WinterRose (Dec 30, 2016)

TTLeadershipTeam: That Idiotic TL is the one that had caused me stress for months this year!! I do not want to work with him!!! I was very miserable for almost 6 months working for him. He is the absolute worthless TL I have ever met. I DO NOT WANT TO GO BACK TO HOW I FELT DURING THOSE MONTHS!!! I DO NOT WANT TO WORK WITH HIM!!


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 31, 2016)

TToETL-GE

Good lookin' out telling me about the Squirtle that popped up in PoGo while I was doin' my zone. And no, it isn't really necessary for you to try and show me that you're not on your phone playing it all day and it's an app on your smart watch, like bro I really don't care. You tell me a good 'Mon pops out and I pull out my phone to catch it, we probably aren't going to get in trouble when it's like 10pm and you're the only ETL in the store. 

I hope this becomes a thing because that app of yours is sure handy so pls come tell me when something good pops up and where in the store.


----------



## Noiinteam (Dec 31, 2016)

To the softlines tl: Wednesday I asked where all the softlines shippers were. I was off for a few days. You told me they were in the compactor. Is there some fucking target rule I am not aware of that says when these things get taken down! Two of the three in Men's still held a lot of product. Flash forward to today. I have a my device and being down 2 people was pushing ladies underwear. From the pull I had scads of boxes. Scan it for location and lo and behold the 2nd location was the fucking shipper that no longer exists. BREAK THE FUCKING TIE!!! Next I go to men's and in the pull have Hanes premium. The home location is full. Can't figure out why I have them coming out in a pull. Pull my head out of my ass, scan it and lo and behold it is still tied to a shipper. BREAK THE FUCKING TIE! I realize we all make mistakes but for craps sake, don't be in such a rush. Maybe if you weren't always chatting and tee heeing you would have more time for work. End of rant. I feel so much better. Only my target peeps would understand this, lol.


----------



## calimero (Dec 31, 2016)

To that ETL : stop changing my work center without telling me before hand and get mad that I didn't go to my new work center on time ...
I jut look to my schedule online for next week and you did it again ..
You are lucky I forgot what time I was supposed to start ...


----------



## calimero (Dec 31, 2016)

Noiinteam said:


> To the softlines tl: Wednesday I asked where all the softlines shippers were. I was off for a few days. You told me they were in the compactor. Is there some fucking target rule I am not aware of that says when these things get taken down! Two of the three in Men's still held a lot of product. Flash forward to today. I have a my device and being down 2 people was pushing ladies underwear. From the pull I had scads of boxes. Scan it for location and lo and behold the 2nd location was the fucking shipper that no longer exists. BREAK THE FUCKING TIE!!! Next I go to men's and in the pull have Hanes premium. The home location is full. Can't figure out why I have them coming out in a pull. Pull my head out of my ass, scan it and lo and behold it is still tied to a shipper. BREAK THE FUCKING TIE! I realize we all make mistakes but for craps sake, don't be in such a rush. Maybe if you weren't always chatting and tee heeing you would have more time for work. End of rant. I feel so much better. Only my target peeps would understand this, lol.


If it is anything like my store , soft line never gets a mydevice ... 
we can not change capacity or break ties ...


----------



## Bosch (Dec 31, 2016)

calimero said:


> If it is anything like my store , soft line never gets a mydevice ...
> we can not change capacity or break ties ...



Not an excuse. Tired of shooting rigs for locations that do not exist. And breaking ties piece meal rather than all at once which I would do if you asked me. So I don't have to shoot rigs for locations that don't exist.


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 31, 2016)

TTOTM: Thanks to my other CA for understanding I had to go home early... this massive migraine was really holding me down. I couldn't function. Went home and had a fever. Thanks to my GSTL for letting me go home as long as the LOD okay'd it. I'm glad I lasted until the next CA person showed up, but the other CA was off when he showed up, so I have no idea how tonight went for him.

I'm still having issues with GSTLs/GSAs thinking I'm loafing or chit chatting when I'm checking up on other TMs. It's almost like every time I talk to someone I'm hounded and pulled for a coaching.

I was working pulls and the GSTL called me to the front lanes to talk, and as I made my way up he had to run to Electronics quick so I was just standing around and my GSA called for the GSTL and said GSA turned around to look at the lanes when I was approached by a new cashier working stray. He asked me if he just does stray until he's told not to and I said "Yeah, you know, just stick to it for now if you like it. If not, the lanes could always use help if you're supposed to cashier today."

and then said GSA turns back around as smirks at me and power walks over to me and coaches me. I've tried the "just checking up on him/her, they had a question" thing but he doesn't care lol. I know the GSTL knows I check up alot, and the GSA is right, I've been talked to legitimately about this before, but that was months ago, but it's crazy how that's affecting my ability to provide support to other TMs who might need my help or advice.

Am in the wrong and should I stop or should I just be more careful?


----------



## HRZone (Dec 31, 2016)

TTGOz said:


> and then said GSA turns back around as smirks at me and power walks over to me and coaches me



Technically a GSA cannot coach you they are not a supervisor (Target terms) but I would ask someone you trust there opinion. Are you spending too much time with your conversations? Not getting other task done. One thing I got to give my GSTL is he walks and talks (literally checks up on tms while he is still working and getting things done). 

You may give the appearance you are not working. Talk to someome you trust and ask them.


----------



## TTGOz (Jan 1, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Technically a GSA cannot coach you they are not a supervisor (Target terms) but I would ask someone you trust there opinion. Are you spending too much time with your conversations? Not getting other task done. One thing I got to give my GSTL is he walks and talks (literally checks up on tms while he is still working and getting things done).
> 
> You may give the appearance you are not working. Talk to someome you trust and ask them.



Well, I guess they're not "official" or in writing coachings, but he calls them coachings lol. I know it looks like I'm chit chatting just because I tend to laugh and smile. The issue months ago was literal talking and not getting stuff done, but I'm done with that now. There's this guy I work with that goes to my school and he tends to not have the best work ethic, I've complained about him here before lol. But anyways, this guy tends to LOVE to come talk to me. This is what I got in trouble for months ago, me and him would talk. I'd be at SCO, he'd be doing carts. 

I told him "Hey we can't talk anymore on the job, I keep getting in trouble." and I've asked him to not to but he still does. For some reason, I'm the one getting talked to about it lol, I just asked him today if he's gotten in trouble for that and he's like "nope."

Oh well, it's whatever, that was forever ago. But I'm gonna have to ask if it really appears so and if I should just stop, it's been at least 5 times that I've gotten pulled off to actually waste time being explained to that it looks like I'm chit chatting and that "it's gotta stop." 

Conversations with other TMs usually don't last more than a minute and a half. I usually go right back to what I was doing unless I get pulled off to the sides to get 'splained to again. Probably gonna ask the GSTL next time about this.


----------



## dondon4720 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ttotm: congrats on being a cart attendant for 10 years, I know if our old STL was here you probably would have gotten a cake, seriously tho can't you take a hint sometimes I don't want to constantly talk about random (awkward) stuff and following me around while I am trying to zone one spot.

Ttogsa: it is like high school when you work, you are super annoying to be around and talk about guests and other TMs behind their back. On top of that I don't appreciate you lying to the LOD about sending me home early when I left at my normal time, Thule we are on that subject:

TTOLOD: FUCK YOU my GSTL filled me in on all of the details of said GSA "sending me home early" and how she finally stood up for herself being a new GSA and she literally lied to your face and tried to act tough and being the idiot that you are you took her side, I never liked you to begin with and go fornicate thyself with a sharp object. 

Fast forward to Black Friday: there was one ticked tv that no one picked up and I wanted, it was sitting behind guest service and another LOD said I could have it and I was waiting to be released for break (literally 30second to a minute ) you then proceeded to take said tv and move it back on the sales floor saying that items can't be held, which I understand but you wouldn't let me check it out ( on break at this point ) I had to go back to where the tvs were and bring g the tv back up to check it out wasting my time and then get snarky with me asking "are you on your break" to which I snapped back "yes I am" because I value my job I said nothing more but if I would have been off I would have let you have it, go die in a hole and stop with the snarky attitude towards me or I might just blow up at you next time


----------



## Pale (Jan 1, 2017)

dondon4720 said:


> talk about guests and other TMs behind their back.


Isn't that what literally everybody does?


----------



## Doglover89 (Jan 1, 2017)

We recently hired a new tm who seemed pretty happy with the job, and she was having a conversation two days ago with a long-time veteran tm who is one of our main trainers.
Trainer: So its pretty easy to stick around at our store, just do your work, stay off your cell phone, and call if you cannot come in, don't NCNS

Today...
Me: You know, that new TM NCNSed last night
Trainer: Really? The one thing I told her she should NOT do. 
Me: Well, I guess it's your fault that we lost another new person.

Smh. We just can't keep em.


----------



## marxlish (Jan 1, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Technically a GSA cannot coach you they are not a supervisor (Target terms) but I would ask someone you trust there opinion. Are you spending too much time with your conversations? Not getting other task done. One thing I got to give my GSTL is he walks and talks (literally checks up on tms while he is still working and getting things done).
> 
> You may give the appearance you are not working. Talk to someome you trust and ask them.



One of the first things I tell cashiers when I pull them aside is "Hey, I'm not the person who means your in trouble. This is just a check-up to make sure you understand what is expected."

But as far as conversations go, as long as you are still getting things done in an efficient manner, it shouldn't matter who you talk to. You could always defend yourself by saying that you've noticed a lack of communication between team members and want to help lead by example by showing good communication skills in action. Fill in with some target-like terminology, and it's iron clad.


----------



## dondon4720 (Jan 1, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Isn't that what literally everybody does?


True (technically doing it now) but they hired her off the street and she is only 18 with no experience, she is very 2 faced and is always worried about her job because she knows she does a shitty job. And just generally gets on my nerves sometimes


----------



## Doglover89 (Jan 2, 2017)

TTO seasonal tm: If a guest happens to hand you a gallon of milk they found in a shopping cart, NO I do not think you should put it back on the shelf. I thought you were joking. And then you asked me "well, what am I supposed to do with it?" Umm, how bout give it to a market tm to QMOS or w/e you folks call it or take it to the service desk to be charged out? Smh.


----------



## NKG (Jan 2, 2017)

I had a credit card machine go down during mid transaction. So i suspend and take it to our express lane. I look up and you are in my lane with items on the belt. No light on because I didn't expect to be there. I had to walk over to the other register and sign off so I could check you out. While in mid scan, I found out your using a team member discount.  That's worse than a regular guest.


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 3, 2017)

TTOTM: I have a pissed off look on my face, I'm swearing under my breath nearly nonstop and I am doing my damn best to try and ignore you and everyone else around me. Thanks for noticing that I am not having a very good day. Maybe next time back off and leave me alone, okay?

To whatever TM did this: What. The. Hell. Is. Wrong. With. You.

To that one vendor: Sorry that somebody decided to fill the storage trailer and block any kind of path to your product. Again. I'm as pissed off about this as you are, believe me.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 3, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> To whatever TM did this: What. The. Hell. Is. Wrong. With. You.


Well, at least it's not outside...

But wow, that had to have taken a long time. First to get it up there...then realize the pallet is going to hang halfway off the side...then bring it back down, find two more pallets, stagger them, and throw the whole contraption back up.


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 3, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Well, at least it's not outside...
> 
> But wow, that had to have taken a long time. First to get it up there...then realize the pallet is going to hang halfway off the side...then bring it back down, find two more pallets, stagger them, and throw the whole contraption back up.


What I think actually happened is that the bottom two pallets were already there and they just stuck the bale on top because of Reasons. Maybe the spaces to the sides were full at the time? People at this store don't always like taking down empty pallets out of the steel so they just throw a fresh PIPO on top and call it good.


----------



## brizzy93 (Jan 3, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Tricky
> 
> Is it really internal theft if they buy it later?
> 
> If you snitch and its traced back to you. Even with Targets retaliation policy. Proving it is tough.





Yetive said:


> They can.  We have lost tms for marking down mdse for themselves and an ETL for having high demand (no guest holds) mdse in her office.


Lost my price change TL and the starbucks TL for doing it at my store as well


----------



## calimero (Jan 6, 2017)

to whomever that can make this happent : 
Can we get a new roof ? 
I am tired to catch myself from slipping on the floor ... 
I am tired to have guests telling me that there is a puddle here ,or water fell on them... 
and I am tired to move racks , empty aisles because it is raining inside the store ...
I had to defect a whole table in Infant because it was soaked ... 
today we had 41 plastic tubs / garbage cans around the store ( and in the backroom too ...) and all time high record for us ...


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (Jan 6, 2017)

calimero said:


> I am tired to catch myself from slipping on the floor ...
> I am tired to have guests telling me that there is a puddle here ,or water fell on them...



Neat! A lawsuit waiting to happen!


----------



## Doglover89 (Jan 8, 2017)

TTO seasonal TM: I'm kinda sad that you were not kept on, because you tried and you seemed interested in learning the Spot way of doing things. However, leadership had a specific issue with you that you were given the opportunity to fix. Unfortunately, you chose not to. Lesson learned, I guess.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 9, 2017)

TTOTM: please stop sending overflow to pharmacy. We are just as busy and our hours are being cut as well.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jan 9, 2017)

TTOTM:

Motherfucker, if you don't start showering soon I'm going to call the health department.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 9, 2017)

TTOTM: 

Stop being a lazy fuck by parking directly next to the entrance. The reason the other TM parks there is because he's 80 years old! Get your lazy ass to the back of the lot with the rest of us.


----------



## tgtguy (Jan 9, 2017)

ttotm- Every time is snows, sleets etc. You always run down those tms who don't make it in. You always say well I am from up North and you guys ( down here in the south) don't know how to deal with it . To start with, who asked you ? Do you think tms need your commentary on their not being able to make it in?  Did we ( residents of the south) say we were experts in snow and ice driving ? I don't care if you were born in an igloo in the middle of a blizzard. Just hush! If you don't like how we deal or don't  for that matter...with snow and ice here in the south then get on I 95 and carry your hiney back up north!


----------



## Yetive (Jan 9, 2017)

Or offer to pick up those less experienced with snow.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 9, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Or offer to pick up those less experienced with snow.


This.
Let 'em go demonstrate their superior driving skills among the crazies playing chicken sliding sideways 80mph down the interstate.


----------



## Jefmanly (Jan 9, 2017)

TTOTM: Thanks for being nice and coving electronics so i can get the right amount of breaks in a day( when you cover) so i dont go hungry.


----------



## Pale (Jan 9, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> This.
> Let 'em go demonstrate their superior driving skills among the crazies playing chicken sliding sideways 80mph down the interstate.


I go sideways on purpose, in an empty parking lot of course.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 10, 2017)

Doughnuts in the huge church parking lot


----------



## HRZone (Jan 10, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> TTOTM:
> 
> Stop being a lazy fuck by parking directly next to the entrance. The reason the other TM parks there is because he's 80 years old! Get your lazy ass to the back of the lot with the rest of us.



While I agree an older TM deserves preference I def dont park in the back of the lot. Not going to get a late on my record for the 3 minute walk from where my STL parks. Also not walking in the dark to my car. Screw that noise.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 10, 2017)

HRZone said:


> While I agree an older TM deserves preference I def dont park in the back of the lot. Not going to get a late on my record for the 3 minute walk from where my STL parks. Also not walking in the dark to my car. Screw that noise.


Back of the lot isn't really what I meant. It's past a specific designated area, about 12 spaces from the front. And these are all early AM TMs, so it's super obvious when someone isn't parking where they're supposed to.


----------



## NPC (Jan 11, 2017)

HRZone said:


> While I agree an older TM deserves preference I def dont park in the back of the lot. Not going to get a late on my record for the 3 minute walk from where my STL parks. Also not walking in the dark to my car. Screw that noise.



What difference does it make, if you're walking for your entire shift anyway? Does parking right up front really save you any stress? As if walking wasn't good for you anyway.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 12, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> What difference does it make, if you're walking for your entire shift anyway? Does parking right up front really save you any stress? As if walking wasn't good for you anyway.



Well being HR I clearly dont walk for my entire shift. Yes it helps me get out quicker, safer and I dont have to dodge crazy drivers hyper competitive over a parking spot.


----------



## NPC (Jan 12, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Well being HR I clearly dont walk for my entire shift. Yes it helps me get out quicker, safer and I dont have to dodge crazy drivers hyper competitive over a parking spot.



Well...I mean, it's still needless to say that walking is beneficial for most people in most cases, especially if you have a desk job. It's just more convenient to park upfront. That's all it is.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 12, 2017)

TTOTM That food in the freezer that you decided to have for lunch? Another TM spent their money on it. If you actually need help with lunch, let somebody know. Ask somebody. But for all you know, that could have been all that TM could afford too. It also would be nice of you to put the rest of it back in the freezer instead of left on the counter. And while it isn't fair of me to assume this, it doesn't seem to me like you do need help with lunch.. so even worse.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 12, 2017)

tgtguy said:


> ttotm- Every time is snows, sleets etc. You always run down those tms who don't make it in. You always say well I am from up North and you guys ( down here in the south) don't know how to deal with it . To start with, who asked you ? Do you think tms need your commentary on their not being able to make it in?  Did we ( residents of the south) say we were experts in snow and ice driving ? I don't care if you were born in an igloo in the middle of a blizzard. Just hush! If you don't like how we deal or don't  for that matter...with snow and ice here in the south then get on I 95 and carry your hiney back up north!


Our you know,  just take the call outs like a professional. Got a srgstl a final warning for arguing I should come in during a blizzard with my road closed.  Sorry,  not fighting the marginal guard to come in for a couple guests...


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 12, 2017)

TTOTM: Why the hell do they still let you do trash when you are so completely terrible at it? You throw everything you can into the compactor. You won't make a bale without help. You don't touch carts for some reason. You are annoying as hell.

I'm glad that I can time my lunches to avoid you. Except for the part where I come back and you've probably fucked up the compactor and left cages lying around again.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 12, 2017)

Challenge up you fucking piece of crap.  I'm done with your complete lack of leadership.  Your team did the usual range of shit show today.  While I played tl because you were lod. Saw ap as I left,  bet they watched you on camera all day to document your lack of work.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 13, 2017)

*warning, long post incoming*
TTO(now ex)ETL-AP: Good luck going back to school and getting your master's degree! You were an awesome person to work for and you will be missed, and you damned well hit us up when you're back in the area to go get drinks. But you're still an asshole for leaving on your last day before I got there for the day!
TTOInvestigator: Thank you so much for spending so much extra time at our store while we were ETL-less. I was really afraid that the other ETL's were going to try to take advantage of the situation and try forcing us to crap outside our area, like reshop and push, so your presence has really helped. And it's awesome that you were able to put that asshole ETL-LOG in his place.
TTOETL-LOG: I don't know how the hell you still have a job after your shit with the cameras, but you're a bigger douche than ever.
TTOETL-SL: Good luck with your new career. I wish you the best, and I'm sad to see you leave.
TTOTM: You're amazing! I don't know how the hell you can possibly stand, let alone enjoy, zoning cosmetics, but you do an awesome job.
TTOTPS: Congrats on getting the PMT position! It sucks not having you on the AP team anymore, but it's awesome that you're getting enough of a raise that you can afford to buy a car now, not to mention the steady hours and weekends off. Actually, you're a lucking bastard. Bastard. 
***
TTOLOD: Sorry we took away your Cosmetics team member for 45 minutes, then a Team lead for an additional hour after that. It was by no means our intention to have them in our office that long, but as long as we have a female in custody, we need a female in the AP office with us. Also, we had absolutely zero control over the fact that PD took 2 hours to respond last night; that was by far the longest wait we've ever had while waiting for them to respond.
*Edit: oh, one more:
TTOnewTPS: Please don't suck. It's been hell trying to arrange the schedule with only two TPS' for the last two weeks, and I really want a quality Team Member.


----------



## anticon (Jan 14, 2017)

TTOTM: Thank you so much for writing down dates and times on empty packages. You have no idea how damn near impossible it is to track empty packages in the fitting room.


----------



## StockerAce (Jan 16, 2017)

TTOTM: Dude...if that last one or two items from the case doesn't fit on the shelf, backstock it! Don't put it in the space next to it where it doesn't belong, because when I have to fill THAT spot, *I* have to backstock the stuff you were supposed to. 

Ugh, that irritates the hell out of me.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jan 16, 2017)

tgtguy said:


> ttotm- Every time is snows, sleets etc. You always run down those tms who don't make it in. You always say well I am from up North and you guys ( down here in the south) don't know how to deal with it . To start with, who asked you ? Do you think tms need your commentary on their not being able to make it in?  Did we ( residents of the south) say we were experts in snow and ice driving ? I don't care if you were born in an igloo in the middle of a blizzard. Just hush! If you don't like how we deal or don't  for that matter...with snow and ice here in the south then get on I 95 and carry your hiney back up north!


Sorry we don't want her back in the midwest, but you can send her ass to California.


----------



## Kaitii (Jan 16, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> Sorry we don't want her back in the midwest, but you can send her ass to California.


We don't want them either


----------



## NKG (Jan 16, 2017)

Ttotm-

Your work flirting is gonna get me in trouble.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 16, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> Sorry we don't want her back in the midwest, but you can send her ass to California.





Kaitii said:


> We don't want them either


I second what Kaitii said: Hell no. Send their ass to Alaska!


----------



## Pale (Jan 16, 2017)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOTM: You're amazing! I don't know how the hell you can possibly stand, let alone enjoy, zoning cosmetics, but you do an awesome job.


I actually enjoy zoning cosmetics for a couple reasons. I get to avoid annoying TM's because they hate the area, LOD leaves me alone because they know it takes a while, and the occasional good looking people that come by and small talk while we both go about our business.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 16, 2017)

TallAPGuy said:


> I second what Kaitii said: Hell no. Send their ass to Alaska!


Pretty sure Commie would pass on that as well.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 17, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Pretty sure Commie would pass on that as well.



Those of us in the North know that sometimes shit happens.
Sure we are used to nasty weather.
It has been snowing for three days and is -13 right now.
Friend of mine had to cancel going to dinner with me because she lives in the mountains and they haven't plowed up there yet.
Screw people who think that they are better than those who can't make it in.


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 17, 2017)

TTOETL: I can barely reach my desk because of all the broken shit, haven't touched ESIM in two weeks, have twenty MIRs to catch up on and I've been in receiving all of ten minutes.

But sure, I can drop everything and calibrate the thermometer and update the binders an hour after the food truck's been unloaded.

PS: Fuck you for waiting three months and ten meal violations later to tell me that I need to take my lunches earlier. And for not having any explanation why nobody told me until now.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 17, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> PS: Fuck you for waiting three months and ten meal violations later to tell me that I need to take my lunches earlier. And for not having any explanation why nobody told me until now.


Wow! Our store is all over your ass if you have 1!


----------



## NKG (Jan 18, 2017)

Ttotm-

" Hey, Team. Does anyone know where smoke detectors, are? "

Me- " They are in D 12"

Random TM " No, they are in D 14"

Im literally standing next to smoke detectors in D 12...

" Hey, Team. Where are sandwich bags?"

Me " They are located in F20"

Another random team member " F20 where no kiddie said but in the same aisle as the tuber ware." 

Lets leave it to those that actually stock/zone the product. 

Ugh


----------



## OneGoodEar (Jan 18, 2017)

A guest asked me to tell some team members that the safety locks are in baby not home improvement.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jan 20, 2017)

TTOETL: Saying hardlines' work is harder than softlines is just unnecessary. We have different tasks, and I don't believe one is more difficult than the other. I was surprised you would say something like that, and I wasn't too pleased. Way to make us SL folks feel unappreciated. I mentioned what you said to the TL and hopefully other leadership will hear as well.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2017)

Corporate thank you so much for minimizing the amount of perfume and cologne we sell at my store to one single 4ft shelf that doesn't have lock boxes. Now I don't have to fucking have the HBA key ever again thank you so much <3


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jan 20, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOETL: Saying hardlines' work is harder than softlines is just unnecessary. We have different tasks, and I don't believe one is more difficult than the other. I was surprised you would say something like that, and I wasn't too pleased. Way to make us SL folks feel unappreciated. I mentioned what you said to the TL and hopefully other leadership will hear as well.


Screw that, SL is at least as difficult at HL. Between tables and 80% of all SL product being unlocated and racks of product moving around all the time, I'd say it's significantly more difficult in many respects. You _have_ to be intimately familiar with where everything goes in SL. It's just helpful in HL, where you can scan any item and find where it goes.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 21, 2017)

To Corporate: WTF???? What part of $1.5_*Million*_ in shortage last year did you miss? Initially you gave us an additional 40 hours for TPS, to a total of 160, but now you're telling us you're taking 40 away instead, dropping us down to 80 hours?? Why the fuck!?


----------



## Pale (Jan 21, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOETL: Saying hardlines' work is harder than softlines is just unnecessary. We have different tasks, and I don't believe one is more difficult than the other. I was surprised you would say something like that, and I wasn't too pleased. Way to make us SL folks feel unappreciated. I mentioned what you said to the TL and hopefully other leadership will hear as well.


Your ETL is fucking moronic. I work HL and I have to say SL is harder, mainly for the fact it's always messy because people throw clothes everywhere, and it's unorganized for the most part. Having to cover SL shifts usually results in me getting the TL/LOD to help me out in finding stuff.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 22, 2017)

TTOETL I make sure I am respectful to you and I do my job.. but please, stop pretending you understand my workcenters / workload. Nothing you say makes sense and all you're doing is stressing me out. Just let me do my work.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jan 22, 2017)

TTOTM;

When you're pulling an item from the backroom for a guest, please pull the one with the DCPI that I called out.  If in doubt, I'll walkie you again.  Seriously.  Why walk a flat to the front with the wrong item???  And don't get an attitude with me because you can't read.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jan 22, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Your ETL is fucking moronic. I work HL and I have to say SL is harder, mainly for the fact it's always messy because people throw clothes everywhere, and it's unorganized for the most part. Having to cover SL shifts usually results in me getting the TL/LOD to help me out in finding stuff.



He's ETL-AP, so not technically mine. But yes, it looks like a dang mess. My friend had our RTW swim looking awesome. It never looks that good. He didn't have to say anything at all, but to say "oh well so and so in hardlines has a much harder area to work on tonight" is just downright ignorant. And the LOD helping you find stuff? All of mine wouldn't have the foggiest clue. They always seek me out when doing PCV in SL.


----------



## Pale (Jan 22, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> And the LOD helping you find stuff? All of mine wouldn't have the foggiest clue. They always seek me out when doing PCV in SL.


I work in a fairly low volume store, so the LOD is most likely well versed in both sections. The Sales Floor (acts as both softlines and hardlines) TL is usually LOD at nights so that helps.


----------



## Castagnier (Jan 23, 2017)

TToGSA: Thanks for being the only one who seems to understand anything the backroom does, let alone what a DPCI is. I'll keep making sure to go an extra mile to help you with unruly guests so you don't become as jaded as the other GSAs.

TToTM: I wish you at least got the chance to say goodbye when they fired you.


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 23, 2017)

TTOETL: You're right, I didn't "finish" loading the sweep. Because _we're not supposed to have one today_. Good thing it was quicker to write up the paperwork for the three pallets you already had loaded than to take them out and wait for *tomorrow's actual sweep day.* I know I've spent the last two Mondays loading an extra sweep but I can't do that any more. I have too much to do on Mondays, like
-Clean the defectives off my desk
-Process the cart of MIRs before tomorrow.
-Clean the defectives off the floor
-Deal with vendors
-Clean the defectives out of the overstuffed ESIM bin
-Process more MIRs

Did you notice how much cleaner my area is? Who cares that there's a neatly stacked pallet of salvage fifteen feet away? It's going on the trailer tomorrow. These cases of broken detergent have been around for almost two weeks and today is the day that I fix that.

P.S: I see that little trick you pulled with the temperature book.


----------



## StockerAce (Jan 23, 2017)

TTOTM: If you are sick...stay home. I don't want your hacking, nose-blowing cold either. Especially when you have to pause to blow your nose every 5 minutes. It's not like we couldn't have stocked everything without you...for how slow you are and how much slower you are cause you have a cold.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jan 23, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Corporate thank you so much for minimizing the amount of perfume and cologne we sell at my store to one single 4ft shelf that doesn't have lock boxes. Now I don't have to fucking have the HBA key ever again thank you so much <3


We have a whole 4ft section, but no testers. FML, so staying the fuck away from beauty.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 23, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> We have a whole 4ft section, but no testers. FML, so staying the fuck away from beauty.



Sorry, yeah, 1 4ft section

Why would you stay away from beauty when you have no testers?


----------



## Pale (Jan 23, 2017)

TToSTL: Instead of sitting in your fucking office all day, doing fuck knows what. How about you get out on the floor and actually check up on your fucking team members? Where the fuck were you when I had some old hag screaming in my face because we didn't have something she wanted. You're lucky AP was just a few aisles away scouting someone, who (thankfully) pulled me away and diffused the situation with the guest. I was about to start shouting back because I'd been having a shitty day. Fuck you.
 TToAPTL: Thank you for understanding my major frustrations throughout the day and calmly saving me from guaranteed termination. Fuck sake I'd like to buy you a beer, but I'm not of that age yet.

TToGSA: Thank you for being awesome and requisitioning some shit for me (She did it without me expecting it) under the table after 2 straight hours of being a back-up cashier during a stupidly busy rush hour. I look forward to seeing you even more than before.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jan 24, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Sorry, yeah, 1 4ft section
> 
> Why would you stay away from beauty when you have no testers?


We get a lot of people insisting on opening perfume if there is no tester. They seriously get super pissed when we say no, so now it's a extra hasle.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 24, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> We have a whole 4ft section, but no testers. FML, so staying the fuck away from beauty.


I can ship you mine...pptl insists is not on the pog. Like her or the team can fucking read a pog! 

Ttpogteam: the next fuckup who expects me to know what fucking backer they need for a pog in who knows what section will be cut off from supplemental help and be assisted by the pptl. May the odds be never in your favor.


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 26, 2017)

To that one ETL: Your people skills, ethics and leadership are so fucking questionable. I can't wait for the day that one of us leaves this store.


----------



## Him (Jan 26, 2017)

To that one team member:

Thank you for helping me get the Backroom brand before the beginning of the opening shift. Not a lot of people come through in the clutch like that and after getting crapped on for so long, to actually get help is like a breath of fresh air!!


----------



## Rdhdstpchl (Jan 26, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> TTOETL: You're right, I didn't "finish" loading the sweep. Because _we're not supposed to have one today_. Good thing it was quicker to write up the paperwork for the three pallets you already had loaded than to take them out and wait for *tomorrow's actual sweep day.* I know I've spent the last two Mondays loading an extra sweep but I can't do that any more. I have too much to do on Mondays, like
> -Clean the defectives off my desk
> -Process the cart of MIRs before tomorrow.
> -Clean the defectives off the floor
> ...


AMEN!!!!!    
Preach the receiver life!


----------



## Rdhdstpchl (Jan 26, 2017)

TTOTL: 
When I actually ask you for your help, don't waste my time with "you know they are watching this or that about your  area"  and give me the needed answer.


----------



## Rdhdstpchl (Jan 27, 2017)

TTOTL : Coming to my area, as you leave for the day, to tell me that I have to have an LOD walk my area before I leave and knowing that I will be heading to the clock in a few minutes is not cool.   

TTOEXECTEAM : Not even responding to multiple requests on the walkie for assistance.....   Gosh forbid some one got hurt!!!!


----------



## soyaxo (Jan 27, 2017)

TTOTM: Why would you say something about my personal life if you don't even know any part of the truth? Congratulations on making yourself look silly.

TTOETL: What world makes a TM leaving a full cart of go-backs after her shift after killing a rack in Men's acceptable? Ah, that's right, it's because of who it is! Of course I'll work it out, yet feel free to praise the TM who left the damn cart of go-backs in the first place for doing god knows what. I had hardly any room to put the product back on the floor because backstocking it was not an option. This TM gets away with way too much that would get other less-favoured TMs termed in seconds. I don't know why you don't see what she does in the actual true manner whilst the rest of us work our tails off cleaning up after her messes and "mistakes"! And yes, this is the same TM that called AP on me for Spanish-speaking disabled guests cos I didn't disclose private information to her that the guests trusted me with, gets guest complaints about her attitude at the fitting room, and calls out frequently or swaps shifts frequently the day before or day of.

TTOTM: Thanks for finding the additional repack gun! I've not seen it since December 2015! Wahoo! Very useful to have. 

TTOTTTM: Please stop flirting with every female TM when you are in a relationship, no wait, ENGAGED, and have a baby on the way with a wonderful lady!

TOurFutureTPS: Our store is crazy. Good luck!


----------



## HRZone (Jan 27, 2017)

soyaxo said:


> TTOTTTM: Please stop flirting with every female TM when you are in a relationship, no wait, ENGAGED, and have a baby on the way with a wonderful lady



Work flirt


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 27, 2017)

TTOTM: Please, if you must talk about what I assume are some very personal details about your life so loudly that another TM and I, who are four tables away can hear everything you're saying, stay in the TSC before coming up for your meal.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 30, 2017)

How the fuck does flow team not know how to open the goddamn TSC door like what the fuck you people have worked here for fucking years, longer than I have

Fuck flow


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jan 30, 2017)

TTOTPS: Dude you aren't even working at this store and you've already got a bad rep. I'm just training you for a week and already nobody has high hopes. Get it together, man. The store you're going to has no room for slackers, especially in AP!


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 30, 2017)

TTO UPS Driver:

I get it, you were late and in a rush to pick up our weekend drop trailer...BUT THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN JUST HOOK UP TO IT AND LEAVE WIHOUT COMING INSIDE TO MAKE SURE WE'RE READY!!!

The trailer door was open, the dock plate was attached. I heard you backing up so I went to go grab some more packages to throw on there, and as I'm about 20 feet away...you just fucking drove off! Open door and everything. What if I had been on the trailer?? Would I have to ride 30 miles to the UPS hub??

I'm not the type of person to hope you get fired...but I do hope you get transferred to a job that does not require driving.


----------



## NKG (Jan 30, 2017)

Ttotm-

Quit complaining to everyone about everything the GSTL  (external hire) does. Obviously they got the job for a reason and while they may not know everything about how Target works the least you could do is try it their way. Running to the ETL makes you look immature because you don't like their ideas on rewarding tm who get red cards. Offer red cards or don't but I would take anything over nothing.


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 31, 2017)

To the STL: I came to you with an issue over an ETL's actions and you cut me off and find a way to make the whole thing my fault for not trying hard enough. Pretty much like the last time I mentioned having a problem around you. Guess I've learned my lesson now!

To that one ETL: Please leave. Please leave. Please leave.

To that one TM: Please do your job and stop choosing inappropriate times to train a coworker on something they don't need to know now or anytime soon. It's getting real old.


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 31, 2017)

2 TMs that got fired today for not following Target's purchasing guidelines. While I feel bad for your guys, you should have known to not give them a reason to let you go.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Feb 1, 2017)

TTOCSCTM: You. Are. Amazing. I've spent at least seven hours on the phone with CSC in total since I started with Target, and I've never had someone as helpful as you. You actually took the time to listen to me and understand my problem, had answers that made sense, and actually ordered me the supplies I needed without making me jump through a thousand hoops of pointless troubleshooting. If they don't promote you or give you a raise soon, they are doing something horribly, horribly wrong.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 1, 2017)

HardlinesGuy said:


> TTOCSCTM: You. Are. Amazing. I've spent at least seven hours on the phone with CSC in total since I started with Target, and I've never had someone as helpful as you. You actually took the time to listen to me and understand my problem, had answers that made sense, and actually ordered me the supplies I needed without making me jump through a thousand hoops of pointless troubleshooting. If they don't promote you or give you a raise soon, they are doing something horribly, horribly wrong.


Quick--buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Feb 1, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Quick--buy a lottery ticket.


Seriously considering it! Might even ask for a raise while I'm at it!


----------



## hufflepuff (Feb 1, 2017)

TTOTM Why is that mydevice in your bra.. 

TMultipleTMs Bras and pants (pockets are fine.. not waistbands..) are not holsters. Other people have to use that equipment.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Feb 1, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> TTOTM Why is that mydevice in your bra..
> 
> TMultipleTMs Bras and pants (pockets are fine.. not waistbands..) are not holsters. Other people have to use that equipment.


Do you think people would stop stealing the Deli MyDevice if I told them that I licked it?


----------



## signingminion (Feb 1, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> Do you think people would stop stealing the Deli MyDevice if I told them that I licked it?


If it scans pricing would wear gloves...desperate times...


Ttovmtl: its literally your only job to do adjacency and mannequins. Please try to get it done so I can do my job too. Thanks.


----------



## NKG (Feb 1, 2017)

Ttotm- Thank you for telling the guest they can ONLY redeem their perks at GS. Its a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Feb 1, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> TTO UPS Driver:
> 
> I get it, you were late and in a rush to pick up our weekend drop trailer...BUT THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN JUST HOOK UP TO IT AND LEAVE WIHOUT COMING INSIDE TO MAKE SURE WE'RE READY!!!
> 
> ...


OMG! I hope you reported this. This person is going to get someone hurt!


----------



## HRZone (Feb 1, 2017)

HardlinesGuy said:


> TTOCSCTM: You. Are. Amazing. I've spent at least seven hours on the phone with CSC in total since I started with Target, and I've never had someone as helpful as you. You actually took the time to listen to me and understand my problem, had answers that made sense, and actually ordered me the supplies I needed without making me jump through a thousand hoops of pointless troubleshooting. If they don't promote you or give you a raise soon, they are doing something horribly, horribly wrong.



What I find ironic is when I have a helpful person from CSC I immediately get an email to survey their service. If they are rude I don't get anything.

Coincidence?


----------



## Yetive (Feb 1, 2017)

I think not.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Feb 1, 2017)

I second that. I think not.


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 1, 2017)

TtoETL

Thank you so much for letting me go home and not giving me a hard time about it. I feel bad since I extended to cover a call out, but puking all over the place isn't exactly ideal. 

Hopefully I'm in working order tomorrow since I grabbed someone else's shift in addition to mine.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Feb 2, 2017)

Probably because he didn't want to clean up your mess.  

Seriously, there was a time when I had to go home due to my stomach troubles (I had too much caffeine). The TL said I can stay in the break room until I felt better. But I just want to get out of there. I did drive home (it was early morning so there was no traffic) but I did had to stop every mile, though.


----------



## radiochu (Feb 2, 2017)

TTO Starbucks team at our nearby store:

of course we don't mind lending you baristas, since you're short one due to some kind of emergency. but they're all coming back with horror stories, lol. like how you're all rude and out of dress code all the time, how you had to ask how to do simple cleaning tasks that you should have been doing daily since your store even opened, and how your fridges were FULL OF MOLD. one of my poor baristas scrubbed the mold out of YOUR FRIDGES. I already didn't like your store, but I don't think I'm ever going to get a drink from your Starbucks again if you can't even be trusted to keep it even moderately clean. how your Steritech visits are yellow and not straight up red I'll never know.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 2, 2017)

BullseyeBabe said:


> OMG! I hope you reported this. This person is going to get someone hurt!


Yep. My ETL-Log called their driver dispatch and yelled at them, then called the VP of key accounts and yelled at him.


----------



## Locksley (Feb 4, 2017)

TTOTM:  I consider you a friend. You're a great guy and a hard worker.  But I *DO NOT* want you calling TLs on the radio and asking where you should send me! Do you have any idea how that makes me feel? 

First, you are not a Team Lead, so stop pretending.  The actual TLs are getting sick of you doing this kind of crap, and it's making you look bad.  Just stop. Second, every TL and LOD on overnight trusts me to work unsupervised; they know I work my ass off (they have all told me as much several times. 3 of them told me again last night).  Third and most importantly, I know how to do my damn job!

I don't know if you're on some kind of power trip, or if you don't respect me, or if its something else. Right now I don't give a shit what your reasons are. If it happens again, the telling-off I gave you this morning will only be the beginning of your troubles.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 9, 2017)

TTOSTL: if you want us "doing more to help the guests," allow us to have the equipment necessary to do it! We can't "check stock" without a PDA/MyDevice.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 9, 2017)

Ttotl: we jumped org chart, but do you talky think they are going to send out two more devices?  End of life is a thing....might as well just wait for the new device. Not that you really care,  you just want to play hero.


----------



## Noiinteam (Feb 10, 2017)

TTOTM: You are slowly but surely digging yourself a hole. I am going to make sure you fall in.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 10, 2017)

To that one pog team: do you really think our pptl is going to continue to make me clean up your messes? I asked you to do one thing yesterday. You not only didn't,  but you hid the part you didn't put up as asked. The pptl is more concerned with  loosing her overtrained signing tm compared  to her lazy, incompetent pog minions...trust me. Or don't,  it's not me who will end up on corrective action.


----------



## Doglover89 (Feb 11, 2017)

TTO AP team: STOP getting on us about the fitting room. NOBODY can watch it every five seconds. Am I really supposed to stand there instead of putting away reshop in RTW or surrounding areas? You say stand there, TL says no. I can't take this conflicting directions things much longer. If they really want someone who will stand there all day, get somebody else to do that job. I hate fitting room, but if I had to stand there all day, it would be completely unbearable.


----------



## NKG (Feb 11, 2017)

TtoETL-

" NOkiddie, can you please stand by the lanes and make sure we don't need to call for backup"

If only there was a position in the store that watched the lanes and called for back up...

You might not be aware put this is a job for the GSA or GSTL. Unless your gonna pay me the same. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Pale (Feb 11, 2017)

signingminion said:


> End of life is a thing....might as well just wait for the new device.


Only a couple of months away thank christ. I had three MyDevices that said they were fully charged die on me after moderate use within a span of 2 hours. They were charging overnight aswell.


----------



## soyaxo (Feb 13, 2017)

TTOTM: Thank you for comforting me after I became overwhelmed tonight and not ignoring me. And then calling me after work! I truly appreciated it. It was/is nice to have at least one person who cares. Everyone just assumes I can get everything done fine but sometimes 5 horrible zones on top of backup cashiering and guest assistance on a night where we are busy as heck is nuts, even for my high-energy self. I do appreciate being recognised for working hard sometimes and given more hours for various areas because of it but yikes. Sometimes I just need help with a bra explosion or mixed brands/zones in an area that needs to be separated or (ESPECIALLY) a full cart of go backs at the end of the night, and sometimes I would like to be checked on rather than just "trusted" with my tasks. Sometimes I want feedback!!! (TTOLOD) I'm getting really tired of that stuff... -_- how can I improve if I don't know what to change?


----------



## Doglover89 (Feb 13, 2017)

soyaxo said:


> how can I improve if I don't know what to change?



This is a conversation I've had a million times with my TL and ETL. I feel like a lot of its a softlines thing. We call it the "ugly stepchild" of the store, because noooo one pays us any mind. Seriously. One ETL told me "I don't understand this!" when I asked him what he thought of our RTW zone.

But yeah I would definitely talk to your TL/ETL about getting some feedback. My TL is now making an effort to pay attention to everyone (woot!) especially after my store became a focus store after the last BTS. ETL too. She has worked for major clothing retailers and knows her stuff. She was closing LOD this weekend and took the time to go thru most of the zones with our closers to point out any issues. She can nitpick a bit but at least you know what she wants lol


----------



## Logo (Feb 15, 2017)

I do not want to see your ass crack ever!  Get a belt or wear pants that fit!!!!


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 16, 2017)

TToTM

pls cut my pizza next time i feel like such a savage tearing into it


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 17, 2017)

TTOTL. i sure hope they don't eliminate your position,  because u are fucking amazing.
Also, congrats on your part time teaching gig.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Feb 17, 2017)

*sigh*

Please use deodorant.  Both of you stinky fuckers.  
Third guy, please wash your bedding, clothes, hair, and use soap in the shower.  Do you shower???
Fourth guy, all of the above PLUS wipe your ass!!!  

What the fuck is wrong with people??????


----------



## Deli Ninja (Feb 17, 2017)

TTOTL-Deli: I can't give you any more. I'm burnt out, tired, and perpetully sore. I made the mistake of showing you that I was willing to give my all to help the Deli. Now you need to back off and stop putting me into bad situations just because I'm usually capable of overcoming them. You no longer understand what the mid and closing shifts are like and you are too determined to keep 2+ people opening to see that you're creating a sort of hell for the mids and closers. Would it kill you to schedule some god damn overlap between the mid and closing shifts on oil night?


----------



## Noiinteam (Feb 18, 2017)

To My Flow Tl: You really supported the softlines team this week. By team, I mean all 2 of us. For the first time in 6 years my flow tl de trashed. It takes a real man to do breakouts, lol. Thank you and I didn't even have to beg! I beg to no one!


----------



## Unsilent (Feb 18, 2017)

TTOTL: You've got to stop scheduling me outside of my availability, one that you signed. I just don't give a single fuck how much you need me. In my position, I'm 100% sure you would rather work at the job that 1) is a desk job, 2) values your contributions, 3) has people you enjoy working with and even socializing with outside of work, and 4) and most importantly, pays significantly better.


----------



## Doglover89 (Feb 19, 2017)

TTOHR/leadership team: Please, please lower our new tm's weekly hours like she wants so she doesn't decide to quit. Please.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 19, 2017)

Ttotl: buckle up buttercup its gonna be a hard week if you decide to fuck around as usual. I got the bus all waxed and gassed up and the degreaser waiting on the front seat.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 20, 2017)

TTOSTL. literally everybody has been on a register the whole weekend, so please calm the fuck down.


----------



## WinterRose (Feb 20, 2017)

You seem to think that your workcenter gets every weekend off. You disappointed me. Again. And to the leadership. They had us come every Sunday for adset when I was in that workcenter. I was ok wih it since I already have Saturday off and it was my workcenter's responsibility. So why am I still here every Sunday when I am no longer in that workcenter?  I don't mind coming in every Sunday for my actual workcenter but, yeah, I am feeling bitter right now.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 21, 2017)

TTOAPTL: stop following us around the store!!! Just because we aren't "Target Tms" anymore doesn't mean we are stealing


----------



## signingminion (Feb 21, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOAPTL: stop following us around the store!!! Just because we aren't "Target Tms" anymore doesn't mean we are stealing


Fuck that noise.

I feel like my ap has had a stick up her ass since right after Christmas though. Somebody has been going through my desk (and leaving the drawer ajar)  for a month,  but nothings missing...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 21, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Fuck that noise.
> 
> I feel like my ap has had a stick up her ass since right after Christmas though. Somebody has been going through my desk (and leaving the drawer ajar)  for a month,  but nothings missing...


Three of us "former Target/now CVS" employees have noticed our aptl "watching us" as we do our shopping after our shifts. It's ridiculous!


----------



## OopsChargeback (Feb 22, 2017)

To The Entire Early Morning Backroom Team: Thank you for helping us push when Flow has numerous callouts. We wouldn't get our trucks done without you folks. I hope the new TMs I trained are keeping their backstock tubs organized for you.

TTOTM: I don't care how fast stuff is coming down the line, the next time you stack a pallet with heavy boxes on top of six foot-high towers of light boxes, and those heavy boxes fall on my head because your stacks are insanely top-heavy, I'm going to end you.

TTOtherTM: STOP LEAVING NON-BROKEN DOWN BOXES IN THE ALCOVE. We carry razor blades for a fucking reason.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Feb 22, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOAPTL: stop following us around the store!!! Just because we aren't "Target Tms" anymore doesn't mean we are stealing



I thought AP was tailing me the other day when I was shopping.  Then I realized that they'd be watching on camera, not on the floor.

Meh, I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 22, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> I thought AP was tailing me the other day when I was shopping.  Then I realized that they'd be watching on camera, not on the floor.
> 
> Meh, I have nothing to worry about.


Depends on how well they think they blend...


----------



## pinkp2ie (Feb 22, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> I thought AP was tailing me the other day when I was shopping.  Then I realized that they'd be watching on camera, not on the floor.
> 
> Meh, I have nothing to worry about.


Same... I used to have my ETL AP tell me "it makes me think your stealing", etc etc which offended me (even though it shouldn't BC I have nothing to worry about) because all I was asking where he was so I can tell him about someone suspicious. I think they did investigate me likely or watched me a lot over cameras and realized I never did, never will steal and always helped the AP steam oht. APS is my best friend now, TPS always yells hello in the most happy way and ETL-AP is like my brother lol (new one)


----------



## Doglover89 (Feb 23, 2017)

Dear Corporate folks: PLEASE let us have a new baler to replace our broken one. There's cardboard everywhere until the STL or whoever gets around to throwing it in the compactor. It's a real pain. We're a busy A-volume store and have mostly been making sales, I think we've earned a replacement baler.


----------



## Bosch (Feb 23, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> Dear Corporate folks: PLEASE let us have a new baler to replace our broken one. There's cardboard everywhere until the STL or whoever gets around to throwing it in the compactor. It's a real pain. We're a busy A-volume store and have mostly been making sales, I think we've earned a replacement baler.



Cheap asses should be ordering an open top dumpster..


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 23, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Depends on how well they think they blend...


Especially when in plain clothes...


----------



## Doglover89 (Feb 24, 2017)

To those TLs: I'm not interested in promoting. Sorry if you didn't know that. I thought you knew me, the basics of what else I have going on in my life besides Spot, and therefore why I'm happy with where I am.


----------



## Pale (Feb 25, 2017)

TTOETL: Thank you for finally fucking noticing I'm not the lazy sack of shit employee you probably thought I was. Now that you seen I can effectively cover hardlines AND electronics alone (electronics TM pulled a NCNS), can you please somehow get my training scheduled for electronics?


----------



## Logo (Feb 26, 2017)

TTOTM: don't take your shoes and socks off at the table in the breakroom if people around you are trying to eat!!


----------



## DoWork (Feb 27, 2017)

Logo said:


> TTOTM: don't take your shoes and socks off at the table in the breakroom if people around you are trying to eat!!



That's just fucking weird.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Feb 27, 2017)

Logo said:


> TTOTM: don't take your shoes and socks off at the table in the breakroom if people around you are trying to eat!!



That's nasty!  If there's some urgent reason to remove footwear (rock in shoe) then do it in private, not where people eat.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 28, 2017)

WHY ARE THE ONLY CUTE GUYS IN MY STORE IN AP FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 28, 2017)

oath2order said:


> WHY ARE THE ONLY CUTE GUYS IN MY STORE IN AP FUCK FUCK FUCK


A-fucking-men


----------



## signingminion (Feb 28, 2017)

oath2order said:


> WHY ARE THE ONLY CUTE GUYS IN MY STORE IN AP FUCK FUCK FUCK


 Why are there none in mine except the stl? It seems unfair. 

Ttopogtm: when a seasoned pogtm asks you push something you don't huff and walk away.  You don't leave your disco hidden in another section and ignore everyone.  It's time to finish your learning plan and/ or revisit it.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 28, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Why are there none in mine except the stl? It seems unfair.
> 
> Ttopogtm: when a seasoned pogtm asks you push something you don't huff and walk away.  You don't leave your disco hidden in another section and ignore everyone.  It's time to finish your learning plan and/ or revisit it.



BANG THE STL

DO IT


----------



## signingminion (Mar 1, 2017)

oath2order said:


> BANG THE STL
> 
> DO IT


Happily married.  But eye candy is nice.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Mar 3, 2017)

oath2order said:


> WHY ARE THE ONLY CUTE GUYS IN MY STORE IN AP FUCK FUCK FUCK


Because we're awesome! (Except for the person I'm about to mention...)

TTOETL-AP: Please explain to me.. WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU TAKE ALL THAT MERCHANDISE FROM RECEIVING AND NOT TELL ANYBODY!?!? And further more, why would you HIDE IT IN ELECTRONICS!?!!  You had me, the receiver, the ETL-LOG and our Sr. BRTL running around like morons trying to find the stuff to check it in, when you had no business touching it at all! When you were told "DONT TOUCH ANYTHING IN RECEIVING" we meant it!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 3, 2017)

TTOTM: We've wirked next each other for 7 months, please call me by the correct  name.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Mar 3, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOTM: We've wirked next each other for 7 months, please call me by the correct  name.


As someone whose name is often mis-pronounced... YES. Thankfully I have a trick to get people to remember my name correctly.
If that fails, well... we always have plenty of degreaser and a walk-in cooler.


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 3, 2017)

I had a TL who would ask me every day what my name was. When I had my name tag on. Like what kind of dumb power move lol I would look down at my name tag, look at him, pause, and then say it


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 3, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> As someone whose name is often mis-pronounced... YES. Thankfully I have a trick to get people to remember my name correctly.
> If that fails, well... we always have plenty of degreaser and a walk-in cooler.


What drove me bonkers is that I was finishing up with a guest, they said "Thank you, Star." The TM heard them say it, and still called me the wrong name lol.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 3, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> If that fails, well... we always have plenty of degreaser and a walk-in cooler.


You rang?


----------



## Pale (Mar 4, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> You rang?


I know a guy who knows a guy.


----------



## Pale (Mar 4, 2017)

TTOSTL: Why the fuck do you run our store like it's a god damn work camp? We get that you want out zones to be "flawless". But you don't need to check up on us every three seconds, leave us to do our work and we'll get it done.
TTOSLTM: Don't leave me to be the only TM responding to the lanes. I can see you in shoes just sitting there shuffling boxes around, you're not "with a guest" you lazy fuck.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 4, 2017)

HardlinesGuy said:


> Because we're awesome! (Except for the person I'm about to mention...)
> 
> TTOETL-AP: Please explain to me.. WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU TAKE ALL THAT MERCHANDISE FROM RECEIVING AND NOT TELL ANYBODY!?!? And further more, why would you HIDE IT IN ELECTRONICS!?!!  You had me, the receiver, the ETL-LOG and our Sr. BRTL running around like morons trying to find the stuff to check it in, when you had no business touching it at all! When you were told "DONT TOUCH ANYTHING IN RECEIVING" we meant it!


Do you have the number to your investigator, and do you trust him/her? That sounds like something they might want to keep an eye on.


----------



## Unsilent (Mar 4, 2017)

TTOETL You're getting 6 Z-racks. You asked for none. Somehow I have a feeling this is going on to me, but it would have been 8 racks without me.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Mar 4, 2017)

TallAPGuy said:


> Do you have the number to your investigator, and do you trust him/her? That sounds like something they might want to keep an eye on.


I don't want to get specific for identifying reasons, but long story short, he was trying to "help get the products ready for the release event" and he honestly was trying to help, but he has fucked up logistics processes multiple times before, and we've told him not to touch the stuff. Basically he scattered merchandise that was staged in receiving for processing, and screwed everything up causing a huge nightmare of missing products. Everything was found, he wasn't trying to steal anything. Just making things harder for no reason when he was told not to fuck with anything in logistics.

Edit: And believe me I did my own investigating on him for a while. I never trusted him but he hasn't done anything. Yet.


----------



## lurker (Mar 5, 2017)

Dear Tm at corp., don't tell a guest we definitely have something. That toy collector came back after you told him. No I'm not going to search the whole damn store for a specific hotwheels that was probably a mispick in the first place.

Dear tm don't call for the stl to help find the hotwheels, zero out the count and apologize to the guest!


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Mar 6, 2017)

lurker said:


> Dear Tm at corp., don't tell a guest we definitely have something. That toy collector came back after you told him. No I'm not going to search the whole damn store for a specific hotwheels that was probably a mispick in the first place.
> 
> Dear tm don't call for the stl to help find the hotwheels, zero out the count and apologize to the guest!



We have a guest who comes in every truck day looking for new hot wheels. He never checks online and trusts us when we are pushing toys and he comes in he patiently will stand there and joke with us as we push the hot wheels aisle. If nothing new comes out the box he will thank us for the help and move along. Great guy. Wish all guests were like him. Good collectors aren't assholes.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Mar 6, 2017)

Unsilent said:


> TTOETL You're getting 6 Z-racks. You asked for none. Somehow I have a feeling this is going on to me, but it would have been 8 racks without me.



Always tell them you did everything you could and you wish you could have helped more. Or leave a note if the ETL was taking over after you and wasn't there hwen you left. I mean, you probably have been at Target longer, just my thought. Plus after a year and a half here I don't even know how to push softlines efficiently. Could not imagine.


----------



## MoreForLess (Mar 7, 2017)

TTOTM: I understand that sometimes you forget to bring food for yourself when you come to work, but I actually need you to not eat my food. As I am a diabetic, I cannot miss meals. Lucky for me, the LOD was willing to requisition food for me. Seriously, though, if you're that hard up for food, I'll do what I can to help you. Just don't steal my food.


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 7, 2017)

TTOTM: Indoor voice in the breakroom. Indoor. Voice. Especially if you're going to start talking politics.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 8, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> TTOTM: Indoor voice in the breakroom. Indoor. Voice. Especially if you're going to start talking politics.


OR arguing with your significant other on the phone.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 8, 2017)

TTOTM: thanks for being a crap person and eating the food of people you don't like. Now we are having a camera installed in our breakroom. I wish they would just fire your waste of hours ass.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 8, 2017)

RunForACallBox said:


> TTOTM: thanks for being a crap person and eating the food of people you don't like. Now we are having a camera installed in our breakroom. I wish they would just fire your waste of hours ass.


Time for a cat food sandwich.


----------



## RhettB (Mar 8, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Time for a cat food sandwich.



Or take a pack of QMOS'ed lunchmeat our of the trash.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 8, 2017)

EchoFoxtrot said:


> We have a guest who comes in every truck day looking for new hot wheels. He never checks online and trusts us when we are pushing toys and he comes in he patiently will stand there and joke with us as we push the hot wheels aisle. If nothing new comes out the box he will thank us for the help and move along. Great guy. Wish all guests were like him. Good collectors aren't assholes.



Yep we have the ones who come in at open every day, go through all the hot wheels and then put away all the ones they lay out over the shelf.


----------



## Pale (Mar 8, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Time for a cat food sandwich.


Or a de-greaser sandwich.


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 9, 2017)

Last Christmas season we had a collector buy doughnuts for the break room, which was nice.


----------



## NKG (Mar 9, 2017)

Covering Electronics...

Alllllll the way in seasonal helping a guest and the call box goes off. As Im walking towards the boat, I see you talking to the Guest who needed help. Instead of hitting the call box so I don't have to power walk to the boat, you aslo walk away with my guest. Thanks for letting me know my service is not needed. Ill add you to the list of people who I wonder why they are still employed here.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 9, 2017)

I'll hold them down while you throat-punch them.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 9, 2017)

So I just got back from three days at Planorama.

Holy shit some of these people were paninis because they were *pressed*.

Jesus Christ, I'm about to drag these people.

Alright so the people from the 10 letter city's Target were just some of the snottiest fucks I have ever met. Like, with the exception of the person from that store who was in charge of the signing at Planorama, y'all were some of the rudest people like your ETL-HR was clearly just out of high school because she was one of the clique-y ETLs everybody hates. The TL from your store who was auditing aisles for missing signs was a twat who needs to be fired like there is no reason to give me a look like I'm rotting meat or something when I come to you telling you the part number of something that was missing. I don't know why Target was paying for y'all to stay in a hotel during planorama because y'all did not contribute shit. Like y'all were on this high-and-mighty nonsense like you were in charge. No. Your signing guy is rude; fuck y'all.

Eight-letter store Sr.TL lady how do you not know how to put up fucking backer paper?

Ladies in cosmetics today this is not that difficult; cosmetics literally tells you the exact number slot it's supposed to go in jesus christ.

Asian girl who I have no idea what position you were; what the fuck is your problem like jesus christ there were so many people, you included, that just looked at anyone not from your store like they were shit.

Seriously, isn't Planorama mostly TLs and signing TMs because we need a purge of leadership in these stores.


----------



## RedMallet (Mar 10, 2017)

What is Planorama?


----------



## Pale (Mar 10, 2017)

TTOCA: I get it's frustrating when a waste bag busts open, but there's no need to start cursing up a storm. What makes it worse is that our Starbucks is usually regulars that come daily, and a lot of them have kids.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 11, 2017)

RedMallet said:


> What is Planorama?



It's usually in my experience where a bunch of people from sister stores gather up and catch up a store that is way behind. POG, pricing and any other TM or TL who can do a few different jobs goes and helps them catch up.


I did one where I did nothing but follow a couple of backroom guys who LQD'd their backroom and marked all the clearance and salvage the found as they did the backstock. For three days straight for 8hrs.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Mar 11, 2017)

Bosch said:


> It's usually in my experience where a bunch of people from sister stores gather up and catch up a store that is way behind



Or to help setup new displays in a new store.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Mar 11, 2017)

I was part of the planogram event when the store I worked for helped build displays for the Topanga (Canoga Park) store.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 13, 2017)

TTOTM. It's okay if you're going to wake and bake, but next time try to cover the scent on your jacket um kay.


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 13, 2017)

Shout out to the housekeeping team at my store for going above and beyond every day!


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Mar 13, 2017)

TO MY ENTIRE FUCKING TEAM:
WHAT IS WRONG WITH ALL OF YOU?
I'm not sure if I got lucky at my previous store or what but I can't handle you people any more. 
We are getting a blizzard. Almost all of you live close to the store. I don't. I send out a text 5 DAYS AHEAD OF TIME to see if anyone can take my shift, and I'll work a double another day to avoid a call out, AT LEAST ONE REPLY would be nice. Now, tonight I have to panic about if I can get to work tomorrow or not. 
And to the one princess who thinks she owns Starbucks, don't tell me you wanted to stab me when you heard I wanted to get my shift covered. Joking or not, I'm looking to help the team by getting coverage, not calling out to screw you all over. I really don't care if you got mad at me, at least I don't just call out for the sake of doing so.

Excuse my anger but it's literally like working with a bunch of toddlers. My God.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 13, 2017)

Sorry.  Wish you could come to my store.  We all cover for each other--as it should be.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 13, 2017)

Ditto.
Barista posse to BC16's store?
I'll drive.


----------



## Pale (Mar 13, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTOTM. It's okay if you're going to wake and bake, but next time try to cover the scent on your jacket um kay.


Do you work at my store? Our FATM does it all the time.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 13, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Do you work at my store? Our FATM does it all the time.


No its my bike builder. Ps don't buy a bike from my store.


----------



## radiochu (Mar 14, 2017)

TTOSRTL: BAHAHA. I know you must have been scared out of your mind with that gas leak but what would possess you to announce 'we need to evacuate the store' in a panicky voice on channel 1? from what I heard you guys didn't even have time to evacuate before the fire department came and had the problem fixed. I would have paid money to see my STL running for the nearest emergency procedures booklet though lol.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2017)

No I'm sorry I'm not playing the role of flow TM today; I'm going to stash all the cars just to say that they're done, fuck off


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2017)

It's 3 inches of snow, you are not snowed in dammit


----------



## griezmanns (Mar 14, 2017)

TTOETL: please stop scheduling cashiers for only five hour shifts. we (excluding myself because I haven't done it) call out on those shifts because they're annoying. especially since you seem to think it's "best for everyone" to only have five hour shifts. just because you say you're "better than the old ETL" it doesn't make you great.


----------



## StockerAce (Mar 14, 2017)

oath2order said:


> It's 3 inches of snow, you are not snowed in dammit


Predictably we had two call outs for backroom because of snow. it was like 2 inches and not even coming down that hard. I drive like 15 miles to get work...they drive less than 5 but couldn't make it in. *Hate* that.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2017)

StockerAce said:


> Predictably we had two call outs for backroom because of snow. it was like 2 inches and not even coming down that hard. I drive like 15 miles to get work...they drive less than 5 but couldn't make it in. *Hate* that.



entire pog team 95% of the entire sales floor and most of backroom 4am called out


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 14, 2017)

TTOTM: Just because I said guests drive me up a wall some days doesn't mean I completely hate being a cashier tbh. I'm really not that interested in cross-training thanks.


----------



## soyaxo (Mar 15, 2017)

To Tonight's Closing Operator:
What you did was not cool.... Not returning for the fitting room for closing announcements, ignoring me mentioning we had found tons of merchandise and empty tags(!) in the fitting rooms and continuing on with your zone after close because you couldn't have finished it before. We all were working those random go-backs out whilst you kept to yourself. And didn't do any closing announcements, fitting room checks, or any closing tasks

This whole "Team mentors have authority over regular TMs" is already a disaster and I'm quite done with it. This TM got praised at the end of the night for "guiding the team to success"  She's the reason we stayed til 12:00 AM, but the closing LOD tonight favours her and didn't even bother checking on the rest of Softlines after I announced we still had tons of go backs from inside the FRs that hadn't been checked for hours.


----------



## Pale (Mar 15, 2017)

soyaxo said:


> To Tonight's Closing Operator:
> What you did was not cool.... Not returning for the fitting room for closing announcements, ignoring me mentioning we had found tons of merchandise and empty tags(!) in the fitting rooms and continuing on with your zone after close because you couldn't have finished it before. We all were working those random go-backs out whilst you kept to yourself. And didn't do any closing announcements, fitting room checks, or any closing tasks
> 
> This whole "Team mentors have authority over regular TMs" is already a disaster and I'm quite done with it. This TM got praised at the end of the night for "guiding the team to success"  She's the reason we stayed til 12:00 AM, but the closing LOD tonight favours her and didn't even bother checking on the rest of Softlines after I announced we still had tons of go backs from inside the FRs that hadn't been checked for hours.


It's shit like that you should keep notes of and bring it up to her TL, if she's causing the team to stay after close because she's too self-centered then something needs to be fixed with her style of working.


----------



## HRZone (Mar 15, 2017)

StockerAce said:


> Predictably we had two call outs for backroom because of snow. it was like 2 inches and not even coming down that hard. I drive like 15 miles to get work...they drive less than 5 but couldn't make it in. *Hate* that.



To be fair if someone doesn't want to try to drive in the snow they reserve that right. If they got in an accident Target wouldnt pay for their damages.

I have AWD on my car so snow doesn't stop me from coming to work but I am not quick to judge those who don't. 

Snow doesn't just affect the driver but those around you too. I have had to drive very defensively in the snow before.


----------



## Locksley (Mar 15, 2017)

StockerAce said:


> Predictably we had two call outs for backroom because of snow. it was like 2 inches and not even coming down that hard. I drive like 15 miles to get work...they drive less than 5 but couldn't make it in. *Hate* that.



People do the same at my store.  I ride a bicycle a few miles to work 4 days a week, no matter the weather.  I don't judge though...I've called in for dumb reasons once or twice.


----------



## NKG (Mar 15, 2017)

Ttotm-

I had no intention of applying for the VM position but after multiple people encourage me I thought about it. Then you told me that you were and I was like nevermind because you already do the job. You encouraged me because you wanted some competition. I regret my decision today when you pretty much assumed you got the job.


----------



## StockerAce (Mar 15, 2017)

HRZone said:


> To be fair if someone doesn't want to try to drive in the snow they reserve that right. If they got in an accident Target wouldnt pay for their damages.
> 
> I have AWD on my car so snow doesn't stop me from coming to work but I am not quick to judge those who don't.
> 
> Snow doesn't just affect the driver but those around you too. I have had to drive very defensively in the snow before.


I live where it snows....a lot. And these two people call in all the time to begin with. Snow just gives them the newest excuse.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 15, 2017)

StockerAce said:


> Predictably we had two call outs for backroom because of snow. it was like 2 inches and not even coming down that hard. I drive like 15 miles to get work...they drive less than 5 but couldn't make it in. *Hate* that.



Where my store is with that much snow its a matter of what hill you live on. Or what hill you can't climb up or fear sliding down since there is no road prep or clearance.  And a lot of others take the bus and they don't do well in snow around here anyway.


----------



## StockerAce (Mar 16, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Where my store is with that much snow its a matter of what hill you live on. Or what hill you can't climb up or fear sliding down since there is no road prep or clearance.  And a lot of others take the bus and they don't do well in snow around here anyway.


I should have prefaced my post with the fact that everyone here knows how to drive in snow...unless they are new to the area or new to driving. That was my mistake.


----------



## toredandkhaki (Mar 16, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ttotm-
> 
> I had no intention of applying for the VM position but after multiple people encourage me I thought about it. Then you told me that you were and I was like nevermind because you already do the job. You encouraged me because you wanted some competition. I regret my decision today when you pretty much assumed you got the job.



This was me with the signing position at my store up against a pog veteran. I feel the pain.


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 16, 2017)

To flow team: Take the stupid defectives tub with you instead of leaving it where you start all day long. Take it with you. Do not leave broken things on my desk when I'm not looking. Especially leaking ESIM.

To that one TM: Thank you for taking the time to bag the broken things and hell, even combing the shelves for outdates and damaged packing. It creates more work for me but you're doing a good job.


----------



## Zone (Mar 16, 2017)

TTO Flow TM: Screw you. You nearly ran my ass over with a cage full of cardboard. I tried to maneuver around you, your cage, and the baler while holding a handful of flattened boxes. "No, you can do that, you're a big boy" you said to me in your most condescending tone while the aforementioned cardboard worked like a sail over your precious cage. Talk to me like that again and I'll shove that entire cage of cardboard so far up your ass I'll pull it out of your mouth and floss you with it.

TTO other Flow TM: I'm sorry I frightened you when I nearly tossed the empty tub through the wall.

To the rest of the Flow team: Why is it you can dump an extra 30 minutes worth of push on me "because I'm working on the aisle" but your f**kwad cardboard monkey loses his goddamn mind over three f**king flattened boxes? Screw you all. So f**king done with 4AM Flow.


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 16, 2017)

Zone said:


> To the rest of the Flow team: Why is it you can dump an extra 30 minutes worth of push on me "because I'm working on the aisle" but your f**kwad cardboard monkey loses his goddamn mind over three f**king flattened boxes? Screw you all. So f**king done with 4AM Flow.



I've noticed TMs at my store who get assigned trash duty tend to get increasingly weird about cardboard. My favorite was the one who mostly refused to touch trash from FDC push despite (at the time) GM and FDC being more or less the same team.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 16, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ttotm-
> 
> I had no intention of applying for the VM position but after multiple people encourage me I thought about it. Then you told me that you were and I was like nevermind because you already do the job. You encouraged me because you wanted some competition. I regret my decision today when you pretty much assumed you got the job.


 But that's their side... and tls love to let people think they are getting something because they aren't mature enough to be honest that they don't have a chance.  Do your best until they say it's not yours. 


Zone said:


> TTO Flow TM: Screw you. You nearly ran my ass over with a cage full of cardboard. I tried to maneuver around you, your cage, and the baler while holding a handful of flattened boxes. "No, you can do that, you're a big boy" you said to me in your most condescending tone while the aforementioned cardboard worked like a sail over your precious cage. Talk to me like that again and I'll shove that entire cage of cardboard so far up your ass I'll pull it out of your mouth and floss you with it.
> 
> TTO other Flow TM: I'm sorry I frightened you when I nearly tossed the empty tub through the wall.
> 
> To the rest of the Flow team: Why is it you can dump an extra 30 minutes worth of push on me "because I'm working on the aisle" but your f**kwad cardboard monkey loses his goddamn mind over three f**king flattened boxes? Screw you all. So f**king done with 4AM Flow.


Every day our monkey gets rude and starts saying everyone should have a baler  key to do their own... and I remind him he'd only get like 8hrsa week then because this is most of his job...sigh.

Ttotl: I'm not spending a week in the fixture room with you.  I'll be adding the etl-hr to not make that happen.  I'll be requesting pog tm who actually know what the fuck we use so they won't throw out shit we need. You idiot. 

Ttostl: fixture room looks more amazing than it has in years.  Your welcome... I'm sure you meant to say thanks and not just stick your head in...


----------



## oath2order (Mar 16, 2017)

Bosch said:


> It's usually in my experience where a bunch of people from sister stores gather up and catch up a store that is way behind. POG, pricing and any other TM or TL who can do a few different jobs goes and helps them catch up.
> 
> 
> I did one where I did nothing but follow a couple of backroom guys who LQD'd their backroom and marked all the clearance and salvage the found as they did the backstock. For three days straight for 8hrs.



@RedMallet this.

What I was doing what setting up a new store.


----------



## hufflepuff (Mar 17, 2017)

The storm ended up being just rain for us.. we got about an inch of snow overnight and then nothing but rain all morning and day. 80% of the store called out anyway.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 17, 2017)

TToETL HR

who are you why did we get a new etl hr we dont need one go away


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 17, 2017)

TTOTM: don't interrupt me when I'm telling a guest where something is located, especially if you're going to give them the wrong information. I was LMAO when the guest came back to tell you I was right and you were wrong.


----------



## Rdhdstpchl (Mar 18, 2017)

TTOTL 
Don't tell me that I refused to let someone in when you know damn well that I have never left a vendor outside!


----------



## TTGOz (Mar 18, 2017)

Pretty sure my new GSTL has a hard on for redcards and me.


----------



## NKG (Mar 19, 2017)

To whomever on keeps overstocking HBA instead of back stocking; Its annoying zoning and finding product in the wrong location and not taking one wrong item. Just take it back and back stock it or ask someone who can. 

Whomever thought it was a good idea to tell the laziness HL TM to be "more like nokiddie" that was not a good idea...I get mean mugged every time now.


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 19, 2017)

TTOTM: Stop acting like you don't understand English when you are asked to help a guest. I work with you all the time, yes you DO understand. I was more than willing to help a guest looking for a specific skin care product when she was having a hard time communicating with you, but you can answer a simple question about where our girls' dance/gymnastics clothes are WITHOUT calling me.

TTO backroom team: Cause some of you are rude/lazy when I ask for help pulling items for guests, I've learned to do it myself (after watching another tm do it once). However, when I'm operator, YOU need to pull said items, because I'm on the phones. Also, furniture/barbecue grills/items on high shelves...yeah, no. It's your job, and for the last time, no, I am not trained to drive the Wave, nor do I want to be (not a fan of heights).


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Mar 19, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOTM: Stop acting like you don't understand English when you are asked to help a guest. I work with you all the time, yes you DO understand. I was more than willing to help a guest looking for a specific skin care product when she was having a hard time communicating with you, but you can answer a simple question about where our girls' dance/gymnastics clothes are WITHOUT calling me.


Ugh, we had someone like this a while back. She spoke perfect English during her interview but pretended to barely speak English unless it was to someone she really likes. She drove our Gstl nuts when she kept asking questions about the most basic crap on the front lanes, like how to turn the conveyer belt on and off. Thankfully she quit on her own accord.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 20, 2017)

Reshop Ninja said:


> Ugh, we had someone like this a while back. She spoke perfect English during her interview but pretended to barely speak English unless it was to someone she really likes. She drove out Gstl nuts when she kept asking how the most basic crap on the front lanes, like how to turn the converyer belt on and off. Thankfully she quit in her own accord.



Yep two of our plano TM's are like that.. I call them out on it all the time.. In Spanish.. They still get the shocked face cause I am really irish looking girl.. I grew up in the South West, I speak enough Spanish to get by and really annoy you with it.. Thanks for the practice!


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 20, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Yep two of our plano TM's are like that.. I call them out on it all the time.. In Spanish..



This tm speaks Chinese as her first language (was cursing me out one day in it too), but is highly educated and has been in the U.S. for quite some time. No excuse for pretending you dk English. That goes for guests too. I asked one to sign up for a red card and she was all like "no habla Ingles!" Next thing I know, she's questioning the price on  bunch of items in perfect English. *smh*


----------



## DoWork (Mar 21, 2017)

Ttoetl who keeps taking down my sarcastic vibe cards: lighten up. Flow show be thanked for overstocking items three times their capacity.


----------



## HRZone (Mar 21, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Ttoetl who keeps taking down my sarcastic vibe cards: lighten up. Flow show be thanked for overstocking items three times their capacity.



Even though I hate how our flow team does that. Your ETL is right passive aggressively posting those doesn't fix the problem and probably lands them in hot water for a visit. Our HRBP constantly checks our vibe wall.

If you have a problem with flow go to their TL. I got tired of people complaining about flow and went directly to our ETL logistics. She respected me for it.


----------



## DoWork (Mar 21, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Even though I hate how our flow team does that. Your ETL is right passive aggressively posting those doesn't fix the problem and probably lands them in hot water for a visit. Our HRBP constantly checks our vibe wall.
> 
> If you have a problem with flow go to their TL. I got tired of people complaining about flow and went directly to our ETL logistics. She respected me for it.



Valid, but that's far too much work for me to do to encourage other people do do their job properly. Leaders are aware of the ongoing problem, so passive aggressiveness is the only viable outlet.


----------



## HRZone (Mar 21, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Valid, but that's far too much work for me to do to encourage other people do do their job properly. Leaders are aware of the ongoing problem, so passive aggressiveness is the only viable outlet.



I'll give you that it makes you feel better. Just sucks there isn't a better way to address the flow problem


----------



## Bosch (Mar 21, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Ttoetl who keeps taking down my sarcastic vibe cards: lighten up. Flow show be thanked for overstocking items three times their capacity.



I write them to myself for fixing those things. Those are harder to take down.

HRZone - there is a way to fix the problem leadership chooses not to.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 21, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Valid, but that's far too much work for me to do to encourage other people do do their job properly. Leaders are aware of the ongoing problem, so passive aggressiveness is the only viable outlet.


 Less sarcasm,  it's got to sound legit. 

Current:  thanks flow Sue for fitting out that last three bottles even if it wasn't in the right spot or correct price point. 

New: thanks flow Sue for really taking lead on making sure we push to capacity and making the shelves look full and impactful. The team is sure to notice your effort. 

Only you should know its sarcastic... and the store team.  Dtl/gtl shouldn't be able to tell because he won't know Sue is a piece of crap who would rather stick those last three on an endcap in another section than bring them for backstock. Bonus if there's usually do few cards they can't afford to take them down without rushing to write their own...


----------



## Deli Ninja (Mar 24, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Less sarcasm,  it's got to sound legit.
> 
> Current:  thanks flow Sue for fitting out that last three bottles even if it wasn't in the right spot or correct price point.
> 
> ...


We've been encouraged to write vibe cards to ourselves in the past... My go-to would be "Thanks, DeliNinja, for QMOSing out all the expired production lettuce! It was a big job, but you got it done! -DeliNinja"
Edit: Which reminds me... I should probably check to see if we have any expired boxes of lettuce that the production crew has been ignoring.


----------



## Redzee (Mar 24, 2017)

Our board is empty then suddenly it's overflowing and all vibe cards are written in two hands. I occasionally add a Limerick.


----------



## StockerAce (Mar 25, 2017)

Are you notified when someone writes a card "to" you? I never read them. No one at my store has ever mentioned them to me in the 4 months I've been there (either to fill them out or what they even are). Or is it mostly for day side people?


----------



## Panda13 (Mar 25, 2017)

Redzee said:


> Our board is empty then suddenly it's overflowing and all vibe cards are written in two hands. I occasionally add a Limerick.


Ours get filled the moment we get a visit from DTL or similar


----------



## Deli Ninja (Mar 25, 2017)

StockerAce said:


> Are you notified when someone writes a card "to" you? I never read them. No one at my store has ever mentioned them to me in the 4 months I've been there (either to fill them out or what they even are). Or is it mostly for day side people?


Really, it's supposed to be for everybody. In my experience, only people who have the opportunity to sit at a desk on the clock (ETLs TLs, HR, and the operator/FRA) write them with any regularity. Now with the operator/FRA being expected to abandon the fitting room to zone and do returns (recent thing at my store), I suspect that they can be removed from that list.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 25, 2017)

StockerAce said:


> Are you notified when someone writes a card "to" you? I never read them. No one at my store has ever mentioned them to me in the 4 months I've been there (either to fill them out or what they even are). Or is it mostly for day side people?


Nobody ever told me I could write them.  But after watching tl to tl ass kissing  for stupid stuff written on them I decided I'd write them to actual tm and dare them to say anything. Been writing the most every month since. I hand them to the person 75%of the time.  My pog/pricing team know to check the board of they haven't gotten one recently.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 25, 2017)

We get cards in sbux that are different, and we put those on the board--all of the baristas. Sometimes, there are more of those than the Target ones.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 25, 2017)

Yetive said:


> We get cards in sbux that are different, and we put those on the board--all of the baristas. Sometimes, there are more of those than the Target ones.


 Last visit from group leadership the only cards on the board were mine... over a week into the month.  Etl-ge started to day something to me about it...I told her if it was more than "thank you" she could just stop.  And btw.... you're welcome.


----------



## Castagnier (Mar 25, 2017)

TToTM: Good luck in greener pastures, friend. So long and thanks for all the mentoring my TL didn't do.

TTEntireStore: How do you guys function with only 5 people on the sales floor on a Saturday? That checkout line was 10 people deep and you only had 1 person up there. There wasn't even anyone at the fitting rooms. I hope I just caught you at a bad time...? By the by, you're supposed to spider-wrap those small TVs.


----------



## Pale (Mar 26, 2017)

TTOSTL: Heh, you're stuck with me Tuesday night. I'm gonna laugh when you try to call me up to the lanes but then realize I'm under electronics on the grid.
TTOMobileTM: Why the fuck do you never show up for your shifts? I get you're looking for another job, but you still work here. Because of you I had to explain to people that I can sell them phones/help with their problems. Either put in your notice, or start coming into your shifts.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 27, 2017)

TTOLOD. Great job on not micromanaging  and actually letting me get my work done.


----------



## HRZone (Mar 27, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> your shifts? I get you're looking for another job, but you still work here. Because of you I had to explain to people that I can sell them phones/help with their problems. Either put in your notice, or start coming into your shifts.



You can sell non prepaid phones?


----------



## HRZone (Mar 27, 2017)

StockerAce said:


> Are you notified when someone writes a card "to" you? I never read them. No one at my store has ever mentioned them to me in the 4 months I've been there (either to fill them out or what they even are). Or is it mostly for day side people?



Every payday I attach them to paychecks/stubs for those who get them. Otherwise it's hard to deliver them to be honest.


----------



## StockerAce (Mar 27, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Everyone payday I attach them to paychecks/stubs for those who get them. Otherwise it's hard to deliver them to be honest.


At least people know they got them that way. Wouldn't work for me though...I am direct deposit and paperless paychecks so I never get one physically. lol

I doubt flow gets any of the cards anyway. I know no one on flow would even fill one out.


----------



## Pale (Mar 27, 2017)

HRZone said:


> You can sell non prepaid phones?


Oops, just noticed that typo. Can't is what I meant.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Mar 29, 2017)

StockerAce said:


> At least people know they got them that way. Wouldn't work for me though...I am direct deposit and paperless paychecks so I never get one physically. lol
> 
> I doubt flow gets any of the cards anyway. I know no one on flow would even fill one out.



meh, my flow team writes a good 1/3rd of the cards up on the wall....it does help that we get more than half of the stores hours some months.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Mar 29, 2017)

TTOETL-AP: You. Had. One. Fucking. Job. We are on the bad side with literally every law enforcement agency in the county because of your dumb ass. For fuck sake if you promise something for the Sheriff's office.. DO IT!!!


----------



## fun at target (Mar 29, 2017)

I hate the upper management/HR sometimes
After Christmas was over the store was going to have a flow/backroom pizza party because we had doubles almost every day during the holidays and we had finished pushing both trucks before the store opened every day . So they get the pizza/sodas out at 9am but the problem was that we were still on are holiday schedule so we start at 2am so when we started work the next morning all we saw was empty pizza boxes everywere and a sign that said something about how good flow did. So everyone got pizza expect us


----------



## Bosch (Mar 29, 2017)

fun at target said:


> I hate the upper management/HR sometimes
> After Christmas was over the store was going to have a flow/backroom pizza party because we had doubles almost every day during the holidays and we had finished pushing both trucks before the store opened every day . So they get the pizza/sodas out at 9am but the problem was that we were still on are holiday schedule so we start at 2am so when we started work the next morning all we saw was empty pizza boxes everywere and a sign that said something about how good flow did. So everyone got pizza expect us



I know how you feel, most of the time when they order dayside food, they order the delivery for 11:30am long after any of the openers have had our lunch. But the ETL's always get theirs..


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Mar 31, 2017)

TTOTM:

Buddy, you need to chill the fuck out.

You are not in a position of authority.  You cannot tell other TM's what to do, especially when they ARE doing their jobs correctly.  
You can NOT yell at fellow TM's!  Five times you've gone off on people in public.  You've done it to me twice and if it happens to me a third time, I'm doing to make you cry.


----------



## Doglover89 (Mar 31, 2017)

TTO ETL when you say the following at huddle:  team, I do not want to see you texting while you are working on a pull, at the register, at electronics or the fitting room, etc. Now, you MAY see myself or another ETL on our own phones...its usually store business, I'm on group me with the rest of our district (thinks for a minute)...sometimes my wife will call...but yeah its usually store business... 
are you really commenting on tms using their phones too much or leadership? Hmm...


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 31, 2017)

TTOTM: I was just out of sight putting pizzas in the oven when you came up, leaned over the counter & began YELLING my name because you saw a guest waiting; tho it was fun to see your face when I came up carrying a large knife looking pissed.
The guest had the good grace to say that she hadn't waited even a full minute but there'd better be a fire or some other natural disaster the next time you yell over my counter like that.


----------



## HRZone (Apr 1, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> TTO ETL when you say the following at huddle:  team, I do not want to see you texting while you are working on a pull, at the register, at electronics or the fitting room, etc. Now, you MAY see myself or another ETL on our own phones...its usually store business, I'm on group me with the rest of our district (thinks for a minute)...sometimes my wife will call...but yeah its usually store business...
> are you really commenting on tms using their phones too much or leadership? Hmm...



They know better than to pull that b.s. at my store. Our ETLs Snapchat each other religiously we would call them on that s--- and say you don't pay me enough to follow your ridiculous rules


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 1, 2017)

TTMOSTIDIOTICTL: YOU HAVEN'T CHANGED AT ALL!!! I WISH I AM SOMEONE WHO WOULD CALL OFF JUST TO SPITE A PERSON. IF I WAS, I WOULD CALL OFF EVERYTIME YOU ARE IN CHARGE!!! EACH AND EVERYTIME!!! JUST TELL ME EXACTLY WHAT OTHERS HAVE PUSHED OR DONE TODAY!! AND THE NEXT TIME YOU TELL ME SOMEONE WILL DO SOMETHING, I WILL HAVE IT IN WRITING BECAUSE I DO NOT TRUST YOU!!! IDIOT! FREAK! HORRIBLE LEADERSHIP!!


----------



## raz23 (Apr 1, 2017)

TTOTM: Oi you are messed up.

Issue 1) Do not throw the Pyrex boxes down an aisle hard like that or even bounce them off the support beam at the end of the aisle when bowling out boxes. It's glass. If you cannot figure that out then you should pay for the damage.

Issue 2) I'm bowling boxes out and put one next to you because you're standing in the section the box goes. Do not walk down the next aisle to stop me and ask me why I did that. Maybe next time I'll shove you out of the way to put the box there. Plus you didn't even bother to push it. From what I can tell and heard, you are a lazy sack of nothing that runs to the store manager literally in tears for every little issue. 

Issue 3) Do not stand at the begging of the aisle and throw the boxes all the way down the aisle to the back wall when the store is open. You almost took out a guest and could've injured someone.


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 1, 2017)

TTOETL: I really wish that you were serious when you told your tms you wanted to steal me for your store. Next time, I might take you up on your offer.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Apr 2, 2017)

To corporate: stop opening so many express stores so close together. Its not a good idea to have 2 express stores 6 blocks apart... on the same street. Especially when the first one isn't even making sales.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm normally SL and most of our tms are fairly new, but this weekend, I worked HL shifts a couple days. I was one of only two tms on the sales floor for a while Friday late afternoon/early evening. I was running around the store getting call buttons, helping guests, hauling furniture to the front lanes, etc. and then was finally back by the baler tossing out cardboard from my CAF.  This sh*t made me very angry:

*SLtm on walkie*: Doglover, could you go to 3? *I go to 3*
TM: There's a guest who needs help in bedding. I have the DPCI for the item she wants. She is by the fitting room.
Me: *thinking wtf* Umm, ok, I'm coming to the fitting room (meanwhile fitting room tm has no idea what I mean and the tm who called is off doing something else, there is a guest standing by the fitting room)
Guest: Hi, I'm looking for a bedding set. You have the queen and king size on the shelf, but I need a twin
Me: Ok, so you saw the shelf label
Guest: Yes. (she and I walk to shelf, I scan the label and it shows we have some in the back)
Me: I'm just gonna go back and pull this for you (goes to backroom, gets item, gives to guest)

WHY couldn't the SL tm just scan the damn shelf location herself? Or give me the DPCI over the walkie so I coulda walked directly to the location? Or have the guest meet me in domestics? WHY WHY WHY?... and this folks is why being global is important. Helps your fellow tms and doesnt make anyone look like an incompetent fool.


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 2, 2017)

Lol.... being global mostly means that you get to do the hard stuff that the others doesn't want to do or couldn't do and you get pulled here and there leaving you to little to no time to take care of what you need to do as well. This is my past. Presently, it's gotten better. Don't get me wrong. I agree with you.  But there will always be people who will be like that. Just because it's not their department. Like one time:

A PA was calling for the cart attendant for a spill in a nearby aisle. He kept calling for a few minutes. I came around thinking I'll just help him clean it up bec I am nice. I came and saw the PA and his TM standing next to a spill. The PA went "oh, so you have time?" and I replied no. And he went, "ok. i'll leave you to it." Um.. hello!!! I am just being a good samaritan here. I also have stuff to do but cleaning up a spill will only take a few minutes. The time you were calling for the CA could have been spent cleaning the spill. Made my blood boil bec we were the same status. Such selfish people. The TM redeemed himself by saying thank you. But this is why I am so over that PA and our CTL. Never will I work for either one.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 3, 2017)

Shirohime said:


> But there will always be people who will be like that. Just because it's not their department.



Yeah we get a lot of people that act like that. I think I'm crazy because I enjoy learning new things around the store. Like I begged a tm to teach me how to backstock one day, just so I know how to do it. I work in market maybe two or three times a year  if that but I had a TL teach me how to QMOS during a freshness huddle.  I just wish people were more willing to learn stuff, even in their OWN department. We just get soo many new people who don't want to do the job properly.


----------



## StockerAce (Apr 3, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> Yeah we get a lot of people that act like that. I think I'm crazy because I enjoy learning new things around the store. Like I begged a tm to teach me how to backstock one day, just so I know how to do it. I work in market maybe two or three times a year  if that but I had a TL teach me how to QMOS during a freshness huddle.  I just wish people were more willing to learn stuff, even in their OWN department. We just get soo many new people who don't want to do the job properly.


I specifically asked to be trained in backroom and in each section of the floor on overnights. Versatility is key...helps you get hours because you can do just about anything (I'm sure that goes for dayside too).


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 3, 2017)

StockerAce said:


> I specifically asked to be trained in backroom and in each section of the floor on overnights. Versatility is key...helps you get hours because you can do just about anything (I'm sure that goes for dayside too).



EXACTLY. I can work in nearly every work center we have. My ETL wants me to train for instocks now. I'm all for it.


----------



## Redzee (Apr 3, 2017)

Ttotm. The guy pulling pallets knows what he's doing. Relax. Glad you're here and glad you're sharp but settle down.


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 3, 2017)

Go for it!


----------



## Redzee (Apr 3, 2017)

Have no idea how my Ttotm got here derp.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 3, 2017)

Redzee said:


> Have no idea how my Ttotm got here derp.


Looks like it's in the correct place?


----------



## Redzee (Apr 3, 2017)

For awhile I could have sworn it was in end 2 end. My bad.


----------



## Redzee (Apr 3, 2017)

Redzee said:


> Ttotm. The guy pulling pallets knows what he's doing. Relax. Glad you're here and glad you're sharp but settle down.


Have people from other stores. They are certain that we aren't unloading properly. We've been together for double digit years. We've got this.


----------



## Pale (Apr 5, 2017)

Ttotm: Why the fuck did you go on your lunch right after I did? That left PA and Electronics on the floor, that's it. Nice thinking on that one eh?


----------



## Circle9 (Apr 6, 2017)

To the flow team: Take. The. Fucking. Defectives. Tub. With. You. In. The. Wave. Stop. Putting. Your. ESIM. Defectives. In. With. The. Cardboard. I'm getting sick of whoever's doing trash getting (justifiably) pissy about finding a leaking case of ??? at the bottom of the cage.

Also, I would like everyone who comes to the back to shut up about the way the compactor smells already. I know it smells like death, there's nothing I can do about it and some of them get really whiny about it for somebody who will be going back to the sales floor in the next sixty seconds. Unlike those of us who have to spend several hours exposed to the many interesting fumes circulating back here.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 6, 2017)

So THAT'S where the bodi-- ahem --nevermind.
*looks around quickly

Carry on.
*walks away whistling nonchalantly


----------



## signingminion (Apr 6, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Ttotm: Why the fuck did you go on your lunch right after I did? That left PA and Electronics on the floor, that's it. Nice thinking on that one eh?


 That plus a fitting room operator is more than enough to keep the ship from sinking... with the right three people.


----------



## Pale (Apr 6, 2017)

signingminion said:


> That plus a fitting room operator is more than enough to keep the ship from sinking... with the right three people.


My store is small so we really don't have a designated fitting room operator, just whoever is softlines for the day/night. and Guest Services answers all phone calls.


----------



## Marcellow (Apr 7, 2017)

TTOTL: I'm aware you are new in role as a SalesFloor TL and have no experience beforehand but zone is our first priority at closing shift, not clearing reshop. I can't just start zoning Market at 8:30 PM, especially if I'm scheduled by myself.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 7, 2017)

TToTL and ETL






god damnit guys im too weak to sappy shit like this how dare you mail me a letter with nice things and 30 dollars for starbucks (ya'll know my damn weakness too well) im going to cry and i will fight you both 

im also hanging this on my wall


----------



## lovecats (Apr 7, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> So THAT'S where the bodi-- ahem --nevermind.
> *looks around quickly
> 
> Carry on.
> *walks away whistling nonchalantly


I didn't think frozen bodies smelled... at least not right away anyway.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 7, 2017)

lovecats said:


> I didn't think frozen bodies smelled... at least not right away anyway.


Only when they thaw


----------



## NPC (Apr 7, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> TToTL and ETL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a Kaitii hand?


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 7, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> Is that a Kaitii hand?


did you wanna hold it


----------



## NPC (Apr 7, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> did you wanna hold it


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 8, 2017)

TTOTL: I see how this end-to-end thing/amping up our guest service is gonna work. 

Guest: Do you have (whatever) kinda shirts?
TL: Yes, they're on the table furthest away from us *points*
(Guest leaves)
TL: That was an example of exactly what NOT TO DO
Me: Yes, you should've walked the guest to the table
TL: Yes, thank you.

WTF?


----------



## IHeartCarts (Apr 8, 2017)

We have a TL who will buy stuff during her break/meal, put it in a cart and wheel the cart into the coat hanging area in TSC which makes it very difficult grab your coat.

It's insane this is allowed.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 9, 2017)

TTOSLTL: How many times do I have to ask not to be FRO? You have another tm who is ready and willing, so why try to insist I do it?

TTO other SLTL: I helped trained you and now you're a TL. Great. I didn't want to be. Yeah its a little weird with you being my boss and I guess on some level it bothers me a bit, but I'm looking to get out of Spot. Good riddance to you.

TTO new tm: Do not call me "doll," "sweetheart," "hun," or anything else. I am a grown woman, and not your girlfriend. Call me doglover, thank you.

TTOSL team: Pick up the pace!!!


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 9, 2017)

TTOTL: I don't know what made you write that email but we saw each other just as I was leaving so I know the backroom is clean. The uboats are back in their place, nice and neat, each one has a trash bag attached to it. I made sure of that.  Don't be jelly just because the Dry Market team came clean yesterday.


----------



## StockerAce (Apr 10, 2017)

TTOstunninglybeautifulETL: I know I'm only a lowly flow team member and you probably don't know I exist. But, on the days where our schedules overlap for an hour or so, catching just a glimpse of you becomes the highlight of my day (week, month).


----------



## toredandkhaki (Apr 10, 2017)

TTOLOD you say you don't want to have more conversations about my attitude..why are you the only person that seems to have an issue with it? Is it because I don't appreciate you dumping other people's work on top of my own and don't listen to a word anyone says unless they're not a peer? This is why people don't quite jobs,  they quit managers.


----------



## NKG (Apr 10, 2017)

Target NPC said:


>




Not sure how @PaleIrishmen feels about you holding hands


----------



## Pale (Apr 10, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Not sure how @PaleIrishmen feels about you holding hands







Where can I buy a shovel, trash bags, and seeds without being suspicious?


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 10, 2017)

I gots degreaser & room in my walk-in...


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 10, 2017)

toredandkhaki said:


> TTOLOD you say you don't want to have more conversations about my attitude..why are you the only person that seems to have an issue with it? Is it because I don't appreciate you dumping other people's work on top of my own and don't listen to a word anyone says unless they're not a peer? This is why people don't quite jobs,  they quit managers.


----------



## NPC (Apr 10, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Where can I buy a shovel, trash bags, and seeds without being suspicious?



Seeds? You going to give me a snack?


----------



## Pale (Apr 10, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> Seeds? You going to give me a snack?


Something like that.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 10, 2017)

TTCoupleOfNewFrontEndTMs: Yeah, it's a bit of a rapid fire shitstorm the first week. Hopefully you can hang in there ☺


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 11, 2017)

TTO(new-to-our store)GSTM: no, the pharmacy registers aren't "already open." They AREN'T opened with the front lanes. And no, they CAN'T be, because they're behind the gate. Freaking out & calling the STL because I was grabbing the $$ was unnecessary. Thank god he was walking by and informed you we do it every day and it was fine.


----------



## Pale (Apr 12, 2017)

To the group of ETL's at my store: How about you guys stop being fucking hypocrites and actually act like you want the rest of your team to act. When I clocked in and started working on a pull, the whole time I was working it you (ETL-GE and ETL-LOG) were talking to a guest about how their spring break went. Of course I ignored most of it, but it irritated me a bit because you guys do this on an almost daily fucking basis. About 30 minutes after that I was speaking with electronics about breaks trying to work out who's going to take what and when. My ETL-LOG pops out of nowhere and says "Shouldn't you be working pulls from the line instead of talking with (electronics TM name) and wasting time?". I was speaking with him for a minute at most, and you think *I'M *wasting time?


----------



## StockerAce (Apr 12, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> To the group of ETL's at my store: How about you guys stop being fucking hypocrites and actually act like you want the rest of your team to act. When I clocked in and started working on a pull, the whole time I was working it you (ETL-GE and ETL-LOG) were talking to a guest about how their spring break went. Of course I ignored most of it, but it irritated me a bit because you guys do this on an almost daily fucking basis. About 30 minutes after that I was speaking with electronics about breaks trying to work out who's going to take what and when. My ETL-LOG pops out of nowhere and says "Shouldn't you be working pulls from the line instead of talking with (electronics TM name) and wasting time?". I was speaking with him for a minute at most, and you think *I'M *wasting time?



I notice the same thing with the ETL's and TL's at my store. Especially when the morning people come in before we open...they just walk around a chat for an hour to 1.5 hours. Our ETL's for overnight usually aren't like that though.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 13, 2017)

TTOTM: Huzzah! You called me the correct name twice today! Progress! Lol.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 13, 2017)

TTOTL: When a vendor seeks ME out for assistance with a project, don't you wonder why? I'm not a TL.


----------



## tgtguy (Apr 13, 2017)

ttotm- Yes, you work very hard. Yes, you can backstock fast. However, your head is getting way to big.or IKeep in mind .being confident is fine and great but being cocky is another story. 
ttoetl- You need to  learn to think outside the box. You need to realize that every truck is not the same. You sometimes have to  change things up. You have been told this before. LISTEN to your tms...they are not just talking to you to hear themselves talk.


----------



## hufflepuff (Apr 13, 2017)

TTO(Former)ETL I wish I would have had the chance to say goodbye . Thanks for being an amazing ETL, and best of luck with the new job. You'll be missed.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 14, 2017)

TTOETL: you've been here 2+ years and have spoken to me on MULTIPLE occasions. How the hell do you NOT know my name by now?!?!


----------



## signingminion (Apr 14, 2017)

toredandkhaki said:


> TTOLOD you say you don't want to have more conversations about my attitude..why are you the only person that seems to have an issue with it? Is it because I don't appreciate you dumping other people's work on top of my own and don't listen to a word anyone says unless they're not a peer? This is why people don't quite jobs,  they quit managers.


 But if you question this supposedly other tm/tl have sought them out to express their concern with approaching you.  Without explaining that they are asking the wrong fucking thing again,  after over a year of explaining it to them daily.  And them making more because everyone thinks their great.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 15, 2017)

TTOTL:  The most incorrect response is to laugh in my face.. One your ETL won't like that you laugh in the face of TM's who help your lazy ass team push the truck everyday. And you should be horrified that they can't push basic shit like blue bags of stuff vs yellow bags of stuff in the right place. Your team is the one that is behind, you might want to be grateful that we bust ass to help you and then have bust ass to fix the fuck ups we find doing our primary jobs.

But you keep on laughing.


----------



## softlinessgal (Apr 16, 2017)

TTOTL: How the fuck are you a softlines tl? you need to check on your team, help the tm who has a rough ass area, stay behind with the other tm's sorting the carts at the end of the night, stay off your phone, actually do what the lod specifically told you to do. remember that one day where you said i'd make a great tl? damn right cause anyone's better than you.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 16, 2017)

TTOTL: I don't care how many times you say "but it says pharmacy," we don't carry ANY Target items. You, of all people should know that!


----------



## Pale (Apr 16, 2017)

TTOSTL: Why the fuck do you dump all of your dirty work onto me every time I happen to walk past you when you actually have to do a modicum of work on the floor? It's not like you had other things to do, all you did was went and sit in your office and joked around with our ETL-LOG. Also, why the fuck can you sit in the backroom on your phone talking about vacation, but I can't check for texts about my grandmother or our electronics TM cant be checking his phone for messages from his doctor? My leadership is a bunch of fucking hypocrites besides the sales floor SrTL and our BRTL. This is why I'm looking into transferring stores or just getting another job.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Apr 17, 2017)

To the team leader who says the best team survey affects the store's score: Maybe but I also think you try to use it to your advantage to show the leadership how great of a team lead you are even though you may not be.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 18, 2017)

TTOTM:

Thank you for being so alert and aware of your surroundings.  I was drowning, my walkie had just died, you walked up with a 3 tier for candy, and immediately called for back up and jumped on SD to help me.  You're the best!!!


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 18, 2017)

ETL on walkie: Doglover, go to 3
ETL: Do y'all want help in baby HL tonight? 
Me: Umm...that isn't my zone...its (my friend's), you should follow up with her, she may already be working on that section
ETL: *sigh* *goes to channel 1 and calls my friend* 

He knows I wasn't assigned baby HL and is trying to force me to be "captain" by being responsible for all of SL. How about no.


----------



## Redzee (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you so much for helping w the difficult guest and for all the hard work you do.


----------



## Pale (Apr 18, 2017)

TTOGSA/Cashier: Thank you for going off on our STL, she got a reality smack she really fucking needed. How you weren't fired I don't know, but I'm thankful for it because now she's reasonable with alot of us.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 18, 2017)

To those two team members:  Thank you for saying I was in your prayers.  Your prayers worked wonders, I got good news today.


----------



## PeasantTM (Apr 19, 2017)

To the Electronics TL: If you're assigned a zone, complete it. Don't pull another TM from his zone to do it "with" you when in reality you'll just let him do it while you walk around the store, he still needs to complete his own zone. Also, push your CAFs! By the way, get off the phone when you're at work, we know it's not all business.

To the Backroom TM: Not sure what I did wrong, I mean I'm still new here. But just because an unwelcoming guest was speaking to you in a normal voice compared to when they were speaking to me and Mobile, does not make you more of a man or a better person. Yes, I heard you when you whispered it to a TM who then gave you an uncomfortable look. I called the LOD over before you did who happened to calm the guest down, fyi.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 19, 2017)

TTOTM:

The next time you open your bitch mouth to bitch me out for something I didn't do, have no control over, or isn't any of your goddamned business, I'm going to make you cry.

TTOTM:

The next time you come up to me while I'm with a guest and tell me how to do my job, I'm going to make you cry.

TTOTM:

The next time you snap at me when I'm DOING MY GODDAMNED JOB, I'm going to make you cry.

Thing is, I never get ruffled at work, I don't complain, I smile, I'm cheerful, and these bitches are going to fucking shit when they see me go off.  Today was too fucking busy for these petty assed bitches to do their usual petty assed shit.

Bunch of fucking OLD WOMEN with the mentality of spoilt prom queens.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 19, 2017)

TTOGSTL: Stop calling tms up for backup when there. are. no. guests. waiting. in. line. for. checkout. Lord knows those of us on the salesfloor just walk around doing nothing waiting to be called up to the checklanes


----------



## Kartman (Apr 19, 2017)

TTOTM...

Let me know if I can help you.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 20, 2017)

TTONewToOurStoreETL: I really hope you lighten up. It's making a bunch of us really uneasy because you're so by the book.


----------



## Pale (Apr 20, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Bunch of fucking OLD WOMEN with the mentality of spoilt prom queens.


Okay, that describes my leadership exactly (besides the old women part), are you at my store?


----------



## sito (Apr 20, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> To the group of ETL's at my store: How about you guys stop being fucking hypocrites and actually act like you want the rest of your team to act. When I clocked in and started working on a pull, the whole time I was working it you (ETL-GE and ETL-LOG) were talking to a guest about how their spring break went. Of course I ignored most of it, but it irritated me a bit because you guys do this on an almost daily fucking basis. About 30 minutes after that I was speaking with electronics about breaks trying to work out who's going to take what and when. My ETL-LOG pops out of nowhere and says "Shouldn't you be working pulls from the line instead of talking with (electronics TM name) and wasting time?". I was speaking with him for a minute at most, and you think *I'M *wasting time?


is this a common thing across all targets, or do you work at my target???/ all of my ETLs at my store do nothing but take selfies, go to starbucks and walk around. ive called them out, but they're all so sensitive now. it's a shame really. there's like maybe 3 of them that actually work tho and i respect them.


----------



## softlinessgal (Apr 20, 2017)

TTOTM: thank god your whiny ass is getting the fuck off my team. some of yall dumbass cashiers think softlines is an easy job considering sometimes we take mini breaks at fitting room, but it's anything but a cakewalk. i'm not saying softlines is the hardest job at target, cause god knows everyone has it rough in different aspects at spot, but you had to know after a while of cleaning up people's messes and having your perfectly zoned zone look like a hot ass mess in 3 seconds was an inevitable part of the job, so stop acting like you were born yesterday. im so glad you'll be back at the front lanes cause all you did was bitch and moan and didnt do shit for me and my team so bye and good riddance


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 20, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Okay, that describes my leadership exactly (besides the old women part), are you at my store?




I'LL NEVER TELL!!!!  BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 20, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOGSTL: Stop calling tms up for backup when there. are. no. guests. waiting. in. line. for. checkout. Lord knows those of us on the salesfloor just walk around doing nothing waiting to be called up to the checklanes



I have a few cashiers who do that - they call for back up if they *think* someone walking by is going to check out.  

I understand people make mistakes but we have one who will send guests to SD even when *I* need back up, she'll just keep piling them on me.  Another one mashes the panic button when she has 1 + 1.  
But sometimes we can't get back up until a TL calls.

Our store is a mess.  ETLs only care about appearances, not actual function.  If it looks good on the surface, they don't care how much shit is piled up on the floor, swept under the carpet, piled in dark corners.   Well, to be fair, they do work, but they repeatedly point out piled up messes when we're busy as hell and can't rehang reshop or print clearance tickets.  Guests first right?  So I constantly shove shit into corners behind SD to keep them off my backs.

And don't get me started on CAFE!!!!

I'm quite aggravated at my store leaders and the old women who are just utter bitches.  I need a vacation but don't have enough accumulated for an entire week off.


----------



## Pale (Apr 20, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Our store is a mess.  ETLs only care about appearances, not actual function.  If it looks good on the surface, they don't care how much shit is piled up on the floor, swept under the carpet, piled in dark corners.   Well, to be fair, they do work, but they repeatedly point out piled up messes when we're busy as hell and can't rehang reshop or print clearance tickets.  Guests first right?  So I constantly shove shit into corners behind SD to keep them off my backs.
> 
> And don't get me started on CAFE!!!!.


Okay no, you have to be at my store.. everything is way too perfectly described to not be.


----------



## Marcellow (Apr 20, 2017)

TTOTM: People talk bad about you and I used to think they were just being mean. 

But then I started working with you and started to see why they were, you took so long just to put fixtures on those 2 shelves before pushing the product. Meanwhile, I did 3 fixtures for the tea, inserted the pushers, measured the distances and pushed the product in and finished quick. You also have a bad attitude.


----------



## miniminter (Apr 20, 2017)

TTOTL you are the laziest piece of crap I've ever met. You constantly disappear, leaving your work on the floor expecting us to do it, and then you bitch because the work is taking too long. You don't help pull batches, you don't backstock, you definitely don't step foot in the freezer for any reason, and you're pretty much just useless.


----------



## Yoda (Apr 20, 2017)

TTOTM: you have been here for years.  You are the last person in the door for every shift that you *decide* to show up for.  You are the first person to break and the last person out.  You refuse to use any equipment what-so-ever.  No matter the workload, you find a way to stretch it to fill your hours.  It will be a cold day in hell that you ever do your area by yourself (_like everyone else has to do_).  Checking second locations?  Spider-wrapping merch?  Fixing zoning issues before you push out entire cases? Having to pull pallets/take back your own backstock/clean up your area/get your own vehicles?  Nah.  Backstock tubs that look like a bomb went off?  Damaged/defective goods being (literally) left on the floor after store open?  Standing around the time clock waiting to clock out so you can get an extra five minutes of pay?  Sure thing!  You are literally being hand-fed your job.  You complain about everything.  More than half of the team has had problems interacting with you.  

*HOW IN THE HELL DO YOU STILL HAVE A JOB??*


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 20, 2017)

Yoda said:


> TTOTM: you have been here for years.  You are the last person in the door for every shift that you *decide* to show up for.  You are the first person to break and the last person out.  You refuse to use any equipment what-so-ever.  No matter the workload, you find a way to stretch it to fill your hours.  It will be a cold day in hell that you ever do your area by yourself (_like everyone else has to do_).  Checking second locations?  Spider-wrapping merch?  Fixing zoning issues before you push out entire cases? Having to pull pallets/take back your own backstock/clean up your area/get your own vehicles?  Nah.  Backstock tubs that look like a bomb went off?  Damaged/defective goods being (literally) left on the floor after store open?  Standing around the time clock waiting to clock out so you can get an extra five minutes of pay?  Sure thing!  You are literally being hand-fed your job.  You complain about everything.  More than half of the team has had problems interacting with you.
> 
> *HOW IN THE HELL DO YOU STILL HAVE A JOB??*



Hopefully you have a good leader who is fully aware of the situation. He/she should be having "a seek to understand conversation" and explaining to tm his core roles. Tm should be told he will be held accountable if there is no improvements. Corrective actions will come next. Once a tm is over 90 days it is a process to have them removed. It  takes awhile and your tl must be diligent with documentation. Hang in there. I have a slug on my team and my tl is screwing with his hours hoping he will quit. I heard the tm say if he doesn't get more hrs soon he will have to look for another job. One can only hope!!


----------



## Yoda (Apr 20, 2017)

Noiinteam said:


> Hopefully you have a good leader who is fully aware of the situation. He/she should be having "a seek to understand conversation" and explaining to tm his core roles. Tm should be told he will be held accountable if there is no improvements. Corrective actions will come next. Once a tm is over 90 days it is a process to have them removed. It  takes awhile and your tl must be diligent with documentation. Hang in there. I have a slug on my team and my tl is screwing with his hours hoping he will quit. I heard the tm say if he doesn't get more hrs soon he will have to look for another job. One can only hope!!



I can only hope but it just seems to get worse and worse as time goes on.  We just "celebrated" their fourth year on our team.  They were slow/uneffective from the beginning but our old Log-TL never coached anyone unless the Log-ETL forced him because he (in his own words) "hated making waves".  Our year ripe TL cares, but is still learning.  It is so hard to come into work and keep a positive outlook about the culture of the store when you have someone like that around.  The fact that we have to cut a bunch of hours by the end of the month doesn't help matters.  The TMs that get their stuff done early every day are getting less hours than those that can't finish because they _know _they can push us harder.  I keep a smile on my sweat drenched face but I am dying inside.


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Apr 21, 2017)

TTOSFTL: I don't understand how a human being in their forties, especially with as much experience and responsibilities as you, still manages to act like a child the moment things don't go your way. Team members are actively avoiding you solely because you like to take it out on them, and then you're boohooing that "everyone in the store hates you". Knock it off.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 21, 2017)

2Spooky4U said:


> TTOSFTL: I don't understand how a human being in their forties, especially with as much experience and responsibilities as you, still manages to act like a child the moment things don't go your way. Team members are actively avoiding you solely because you like to take it out on them, and then you're boohooing that "everyone in the store hates you". Knock it off.



This sounds like one of my TLs. In fact, its scary how much it sounds like one of my TLs.


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Apr 21, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> This sounds like one of my TLs. In fact, its scary how much it sounds like one of my TLs.


Does your state rhyme with Transylvania?


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 21, 2017)

2Spooky4U said:


> Does your state rhyme with Transylvania?



Nope


----------



## Pale (Apr 23, 2017)

TTOTM: How do you always forget to fucking clock out? You've been reminded by multiple LOD's and TM's, yet you still just walk right out of the store and go home. Bet that won't be going on much longer.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 23, 2017)

TTOTL: In approximately 4 years working at Target, you may be the only team leader I've seen who is competent and cares about getting work done. The store has looked amazing lately, and I'm giving you the credit. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Redzee (Apr 23, 2017)

Beelzebecky. Thought you said porn queen. Damn gotta get glasses.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 23, 2017)

Redzee said:


> Thought you said porn queen.


Welp, there goes a perfectly good keyboard.
*blots around keys


----------



## watchuscollide (Apr 23, 2017)

TTOTM: Does it really benefit you to loudly shit talk everyone you have an issue with on the sales floor? TBH the people you are trashing are doing an amazing job.


----------



## Pale (Apr 23, 2017)

TTO Sales Floor TM: How the *FUCK* does it take you two fucking hours to do a small tub of dry grocery? Because of your lazy ass fucking around for two hours I had to zone A block, which took 2 hours, all alone. And then I finished up and was told to zone WHAT YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO. I was fucking furious when the LOD said that I had to help you zone what you were assigned for the night. You were always a lazy TM but this is something beyond your average shit, you take an extra 5-10 minutes on your paid 15's, you actively loaf around with other TM's, and you don't zone worth shit. The next time I have to clean up after you I'm gonna explain to the LOD why I don't think I should, If I get put on CCA for refusing to do work then so be it. I'm done cleaning up after people, really considering transferring stores to a nearby location.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 24, 2017)

Ttoetl: thanks for extending the option to come in super early today.  Even with backroom looking for the wav RIGHT AFTER TRUCK WAS DONE,  I still got everything I wanted to get done today.  Maybe next time you can communicate to the backroom tm that I'll be done with the wav when I'm done?


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 24, 2017)

Redzee said:


> Beelzebecky. Thought you said porn queen. Damn gotta get glasses.



LMAO!

These are kinda the last people you'd want to see in porn, all wrinkled and smoke stained teeth (unless you're into that kind of thing)


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Welp, there goes a perfectly good keyboard.
> *blots around keys


Thank goodness I have a waterproof case on my phone too!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

TTOTM: you've been here since well before our transition to CVS. Even before then, we couldn't pick up calls on "XX."

Along the same note: corporate, PLEASE remove the option to transfer calls to pharmacy from the store lines. People don't understand that they can transfer TO pharmacy, but we can't transfer them back! OR, work with CVS to give us back that functionality!!!


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 24, 2017)

TTODC: Please stop sending us assortment pallets of Tide. Seriously, we don't want them. They look like shit when displayed on the floor, and half the pallet can be worked out to the home locations.


----------



## BackroomBear (Apr 24, 2017)

You can thank P&G deals with Target. They're the worst. Send that crap to Costco. We are not Costco.


----------



## Pale (Apr 24, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> LMAO!
> 
> These are kinda the last people you'd want to see in porn, all wrinkled and smoke stained teeth (unless you're into that kind of thing)


People have fetishes, so I wouldn't be surprised if some niche porn site out there had some shit like that.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 24, 2017)

BackroomBear said:


> You can thank P&G deals with Target. They're the worst. Send that crap to Costco. We are not Costco.


I swear to god the next time a chem batch takes me to that fucking pallet, I'm going to break it down and backstock all of it individually.


----------



## BackroomBear (Apr 24, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> I swear to god the next time a chem batch takes me to that fucking pallet, I'm going to break it down and backstock all of it individually.


Try finding a spot in a lower numbered aisle/stockroom so it pulls 'cases' from there first. We usually dropped it in the floor and when it got to half we pushed it all to fill the floor and back stocked the rest as case stock. You can always sweep regular Tide case stock, do what you can to rid the pallet cases first.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 25, 2017)

BackroomBear said:


> Try finding a spot in a lower numbered aisle/stockroom so it pulls 'cases' from there first. We usually dropped it in the floor and when it got to half we pushed it all to fill the floor and back stocked the rest as case stock. You can always sweep regular Tide case stock, do what you can to rid the pallet cases first.


That's basically what we do, except nobody actually wants it dropped on the floor and it takes a while before someone will let us do it. Can't sweep any of it back usually because it sells enough to have low on-hands.


----------



## PeasantTM (Apr 25, 2017)

To that one Electronics TM: Stop calling out please. We get that you have another job, but maybe you should let the Electronics TL, ETL, or anyone know of your availability. I just got a call today for a shift, I assume was yours, but I couldn't do it. Now, there's no TM at Electronics and only mobile, may Jesus bless them for today.

To that one TM: Thanks for pushing out market for the last two weeks, especially with so many call outs from overnight and many others leaving the position. That Flatbed of candy was not pretty, but you knocked it out pretty damn well.

And ... to the Guest/Cart Attendant: Thanks for cleaning up the pile of dog poo left by a guest and her dog at the self-checkout (it was an in-training dog), even after they left without batting an eye. It smelled ... really bad ... and it spread ... really far. Thanks for putting up with the shit (literally).


----------



## Logo (Apr 25, 2017)

TTOTM thank you eating my lunch.


----------



## Pale (Apr 25, 2017)

Logo said:


> TTOTM thank you eating my lunch.


Padlock your lunchbox, spot sells some seriously small locks.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 26, 2017)

TTOTM: How in the world could you call me the correct name one minute and then literally 2 seconds later call me by the wrong name? 

I mean, I know of plenty of people that are bad with names, but in this particular moment, I was pretty much standing right in front of you, where you could see my name tag clear as daylight.

And you wonder why you can never get my attention...


----------



## Bosch (Apr 26, 2017)

BackroomBear said:


> You can thank P&G deals with Target. They're the worst. Send that crap to Costco. We are not Costco.



And stop sending sales planners for those stupid pallets when we are not allowed to have pallets on the floor! 

Cause POG will set it cause they have to then an ETL sees it, kills it but does not break any ties for it and I have shoot Rigs for it. Stop it!!!!!


----------



## lovecats (Apr 26, 2017)

Logo said:


> TTOTM thank you eating my lunch.


My husband works at Lowes on weekends and had some idiot do this to his lunch.  He was not happy and neither was I.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 26, 2017)

Time for a cat food sandwich.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Apr 26, 2017)

Logo said:


> TTOTM thank you eating my lunch.


This is why I do not put my lunch in the fridges(we have). I leave it in my locker with ice packs.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 26, 2017)

Logo said:


> TTOTM thank you eating my lunch.



NOOOOOO!  That's just utter and complete shit!!!!   Next time, put a decoy lunch in the fridge and lace it with that tasteless powdered fiber and some laxatives!!!


----------



## Marvin Martian (Apr 26, 2017)

Marvin Martian said:


> This is why I do not put my lunch in the fridges(we have 4). I leave it in my locker with ice packs.


Had to fix my post. Wanted to say we have 4 fridges. I would be so upset if somebody did that to me. I don't always bring money to buy stuff to eat.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 26, 2017)

We're supposed to clean out the refrigerators weekly, anything left in them is tossed- supposedly.

I found moldy slimy shit in there today that I KNOW has been in there for months.  Wait, what's my point?

I dunno, it was a shit night and it's late.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Apr 27, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> We're supposed to clean out the refrigerators weekly, anything left in them is tossed- supposedly.
> 
> I found moldy slimy shit in there today that I KNOW has been in there for months.  Wait, what's my point?
> 
> I dunno, it was a shit night and it's late.


I have to leave a note on food I bring in on the weekly clean out day. I'll bring it in at 7 am put it in the fridge without a note, come back for lunch and its all tossed out. Oh lord, that made me mad. I just brought it in THAT day. Lol So now, I always leave a note.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 27, 2017)

EchoFoxtrot said:


> I have to leave a note on food I bring in on the weekly clean out day. I'll bring it in at 7 am put it in the fridge without a note, come back for lunch and its all tossed out. Oh lord, that made me mad. I just brought it in THAT day. Lol So now, I always leave a note.


We have two refrigerators, so they usually do one per week. Don't want your food tossed? Put it in the other fridge. Although once they cleaned out the wrong one...


----------



## Bosch (Apr 27, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> We have two refrigerators, so they usually do one per week. Don't want your food tossed? Put it in the other fridge. Although once they cleaned out the wrong one...




We have of days of week stickers. Yesterday and earlier is trash. NO EXCEPTIONS.


----------



## NKG (Apr 27, 2017)

Logo said:


> TTOTM thank you eating my lunch.



Someone did that to me a while ago. I was pissed.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 29, 2017)

All y'all at my store can be fucked if y'all think I'm doing anything tonight

Fuck y'all for scheduling me on Saturday


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 29, 2017)

oath2order said:


> All y'all at my store can be fucked if y'all think I'm doing anything tonight
> 
> Fuck y'all for scheduling me on Saturday



Is Saturday outside of your availability?  Did you request today off?

If none of the above, um, do your job FFS.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 29, 2017)

TTOTM: You're a very sweet lady, you are, but it is so not your job to do basket runs while you're on a lane, especially if you have guests waiting...


----------



## oath2order (Apr 29, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Is Saturday outside of your availability?  Did you request today off?
> 
> If none of the above, um, do your job FFS.



It is not, but I also had plans that I had to cancel. I put my shift up on the board.

Sit yo ass down girl and lemme vent


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 29, 2017)

oath2order said:


> It is not, but I also had plans that I had to cancel. I put my shift up on the board.
> 
> Sit yo ass down girl and lemme vent


 LOL okay, vent.

I get it but if you didn't request off, there's not a lot you can do if no one picks up the shift.

Would have been better to NOT let anyone know you needed off, then make a lot of unnecessary bathroom trips Friday and call in sick Sat.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 29, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> LOL okay, vent.
> 
> I get it but if you didn't request off, there's not a lot you can do if no one picks up the shift.
> 
> Would have been better to NOT let anyone know you needed off, then make a lot of unnecessary bathroom trips Friday and call in sick Sat.



Gjfiqydh


----------



## NPC (Apr 29, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> LOL okay, vent.
> 
> I get it but if you didn't request off, there's not a lot you can do if no one picks up the shift.
> 
> Would have been better to NOT let anyone know you needed off, then make a lot of unnecessary bathroom trips Friday and call in sick Sat.


----------



## Doglover89 (Apr 30, 2017)

TTOLOD: Just because I'm not a TL or ETL and don't want to be, doesn't mean I'm stupid. You were right next to me when you heard me ask the HLTM to hold 10 of an item and you got all panicky like "doglover, what are we holding 10 of?" Picture frames, dude. Picture frames for a guest from our sister store. I wouldn't hold 10 of a hot item, an electronic, etc. Actually we wound up holding 14 picture frames for this guest. They're just picture frames.


----------



## RedCardBorn (May 1, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOTM: You're a very sweet lady, you are, but it is so not your job to do basket runs while you're on a lane, especially if you have guests waiting...



At my store if we have NO guests they hate us just standing there so we have to Zone or pick up baskets, if we don't they literally come up to us and ask us why we are not moving around, but that is only if we have no guests


----------



## RedCardBorn (May 1, 2017)

TTOTM: I warned you and our other buddy TM that if you guys kept applying with each other for Red Cards and letting your friends use your discounts in our own store, you'll get canned. Guess it was too scary to believe, but now there are two openings for cashier.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 1, 2017)

RedCardBorn said:


> TTOTM: I warned you and our other buddy TM that if you guys kept applying with each other for Red Cards and letting your friends use your discounts in our own store, you'll get canned. Guess it was too scary to believe, but now there are two openings for cashier.


question: if i have a friend/relative that i legitimately sign up for the RC (once, not multiple times) thats ok right?


----------



## RedCardBorn (May 1, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> question: if i have a friend/relative that i legitimately sign up for the RC (once, not multiple times) thats ok right?



Yeah that's more than fine, but just don't have them apply everyday like my fellow team members did, with each other


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 1, 2017)

RedCardBorn said:


> Yeah that's more than fine, but just don't have them apply everyday like my fellow team members did, with each other


how would you get approved more than twice (once for credit, once for debit) unless you have an insane number of checking accounts? can you have more than one credit-- i thought it was linked to your SSN and you could only have one?


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 1, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> how would you get approved more than twice (once for credit, once for debit) unless you have an insane number of checking accounts? can you have more than one credit-- i thought it was linked to your SSN and you could only have one?


A rejected application for a REDcard still counts as a "sign up" in the metrics, unless this has changed. They use the same accounts and sometimes the exact same check (I have heard stories of someone who actually laminated/taped a check just for this) to artificially inflate the numbers. It's really bad for your credit score, but some people don't know this or don't care.


----------



## NKG (May 1, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> A rejected application for a REDcard still counts as a "sign up" in the metrics, unless this has changed. They use the same accounts and sometimes the exact same check (I have heard stories of someone who actually laminated/taped a check just for this) to artificially inflate the numbers. It's really bad for your credit score, but some people don't know this or don't care.



Does anyone know if the debt does a credit check? I thought as long as you have a valid bank account it would let you get the card. Its the ONLY reason I got a red card.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 1, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Does anyone know if the debt does a credit check? I thought as long as you have a valid bank account it would let you get the card. Its the ONLY reason I got a red card.


No debit does not. Ssn is just required for Id verification. At least that's what my store tells me. Also my store gives a shout out when we get a debit card without a blank check (sign up online on iPad) so we get credit in store but of course not on the metrics. The app should let you enter a ™ or at least store number.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 1, 2017)

TTOLOD:

Yeah, I'm sitting in my car here watching you drive off because I'm too angry to drive off myself.  You have a shit personality and you obviously don't care if people know you hate them.  Just quit already.  Take one of those damn jobs we all know you've applied for at the mall.


----------



## SFSFun (May 2, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Does anyone know if the debt does a credit check? I thought as long as you have a valid bank account it would let you get the card. Its the ONLY reason I got a red card.


I think it does a soft pull. It doesn't affect your score or show up on your credit report.


----------



## Kaitii (May 2, 2017)

TToETL

Are you kidding me? You know that cashiering literally makes me have an anxiety attack on the spot, but for some reason you still thought to not only ask me to go for back up, but, -and this is what really pissed me off- you had the gall to say "mobile is back there so can you ask them to cover you while you back up" You're lucky you asked me to go to 3 first, because I called your ass out on that so hard. It is NOT mobile's job to cover electronics, they do NOT work for Target, and they were PISSED last time you pulled that. Do not take advantage of how helpful mobile is, she helps me and my TMs out because she likes us and wants to help, not because she has an obligation to. Funny how it suddenly you went "oh nevermind it died down" once I called you out on that. Just admit you were wrong to try and use mobile like that.


----------



## signingminion (May 3, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> question: if i have a friend/relative that i legitimately sign up for the RC (once, not multiple times) thats ok right?


I do not check out family or close friends.  The redcard credit isn't worth sp breathing down my neck for no reason.


----------



## Castagnier (May 3, 2017)

TToTM: Stop bathing in what seems like half a bottle of perfume. I can smell you from over an aisle away. I can smell you long after you leave an area. I can smell you on any equipment that you use, no matter how brief. It's disgusting and I have to hold my breath whenever I pass by you.


----------



## HRZone (May 4, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> TToETL
> 
> Are you kidding me? You know that cashiering literally makes me have an anxiety attack on the spot, but for some reason you still thought to not only ask me to go for back up, but, -and this is what really pissed me off- you had the gall to say "mobile is back there so can you ask them to cover you while you back up" You're lucky you asked me to go to 3 first, because I called your ass out on that so hard. It is NOT mobile's job to cover electronics, they do NOT work for Target, and they were PISSED last time you pulled that. Do not take advantage of how helpful mobile is, she helps me and my TMs out because she likes us and wants to help, not because she has an obligation to. Funny how it suddenly you went "oh nevermind it died down" once I called you out on that. Just admit you were wrong to try and use mobile like that.



Not condoning your ETLs crappy actions but some stores are legitimately piloting mobile only tms in electronics.


----------



## sito (May 4, 2017)

TTOTM: why are you so miserable all the damn time. we all work together. you're no better than any of us, we're all miserable.


----------



## Kaitii (May 5, 2017)

TToTM

You sold TEN (10) IPADS TO ONE GUEST????? What part of you thought that was okay?? There is no way that was legit the ipads weren't even on sale!!! Look I know you told me and only me, but I'm gonna have to be "that guy" and let AP know because god fucking damn TEN IPADS


----------



## Bosch (May 5, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> TToTM
> 
> You sold TEN (10) IPADS TO ONE GUEST????? What part of you thought that was okay?? There is no way that was legit the ipads weren't even on sale!!! Look I know you told me and only me, but I'm gonna have to be "that guy" and let AP know because god fucking damn TEN IPADS



And I get bad feelings about looking at a return receipt that has more than two gift cards as payment.. 10 fucking iPads? No way that credit card wasn't stolen.. Nope totally legit.. 

And I work in a city that has employees with corp credit cards that can do that. They know we call AP and he confirms or denies the purchase.. Cause they have done purchases that large. Freaky but legit..


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 5, 2017)

Bosch said:


> And I get bad feelings about looking at a return receipt that has more than two gift cards as payment...


some guests do save up their "free $5/10 wyb..." GCs


----------



## redeye58 (May 5, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> some guests do save up their "free $5/10 wyb..." GCs


Maybe Claire the 'crazy cat lady' after buying enough litter to fill 10 dump trucks, lol.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 6, 2017)

Castagnier said:


> TToTM: Stop bathing in what seems like half a bottle of perfume. I can smell you from over an aisle away. I can smell you long after you leave an area. I can smell you on any equipment that you use, no matter how brief. It's disgusting and I have to hold my breath whenever I pass by you.



Sorry, I'll try to cut back on the smell-goods.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 6, 2017)

TTOTM:

You should not have given your discount card to anyone else.  You've worked at Target long enough to know this.  Yup, I turned you in, especially since the asshole you gave your discount to was such an asshole.  I hope you're not there when I come in tonight!  Good riddance!!!


----------



## miniminter (May 6, 2017)

TTOSTL the fact that you don't even know how to accept a food truck amuses me.


----------



## redeye58 (May 6, 2017)

Not my STL, lol.
His first job out of school was at a grocery store on the receiving dock.
When our ETL-LOG had an emergency, he came in & ran it like a pro.
I don't care for some things he does but he's not afraid to get his hands dirty & I respect that.


----------



## Kaitii (May 6, 2017)

Meanwhile my STL clutches her coffee barking orders and doesn't know how to do anything.


----------



## Pale (May 6, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> Meanwhile my STL clutches her coffee barking orders and doesn't know how to do anything.


Yup, my STL sits there while the TM's run the store and pawns any shit she has to do off on me even if I'm super fucking busy.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 6, 2017)

TTOTM:
So they had you working on clearance stuff all day.  Being operator, I was back at the fitting room a lot too and I noticed how every time I stopped by to sort reshop or check the rooms you were laughing it up, loudly, with the third SL team member.  But I will give you credit for keeping your hands as busy as your mouth.

TTO (other) TM:
So yeah, like I said I was back there and saw how you never strayed far from the fitting room and your buddy, even though you were supposed to be putting away reshop and zoning and folding tables over a large part of Softlines.  I also noticed how you never touched any of the reshop carts I made or added to throughout the day.  I also saw how you spent your 15 minute break at the fitting room laughing it up with your friend, and that's not the first time I saw this.  And even though my head was in a cart pulling out items at the very bottom and I didn't know a guest had walked up, I did hear you get bitchy with the guest when she asked you for help while you were on your 15.  Just be aware of a few things:
1.  Yes, you worked seasonal, but even accounting for that time, you are still in your first 90 days.
2.  Because you never stepped foot in your area, the team member that came in after you saw the utter disaster the entirety of kids had become and complained loudly to the LOD.
3.  I did not lie when the LOD came and asked me what I witnessed from you throughout the day.
4.  There are security cameras that can prove where you were and what you were doing all day.
5.  I know this is not the first complaint about the two of you doing this sort of thing.
If you survive this fallout, you may want to change your behavior if you want a long and profitable career here.


----------



## pogtronica (May 7, 2017)

TTOTM at another location:

You may not have known that my guest had just seen from my MyDevice that multiple stores in the area had the item that she was looking for, so maybe that's why when she called, you thought it would be cool to tell her that they were out of stock at all the local stores. That probably added onto the rage that would be directed my way a bit later when she swore that she saw a guest pick up the last two of that item from a random endcap (despite the fact that our end showed 0 on hand for every single variety). We could have maybe explained that one as a mistake or a glitch, and found a way to make it up to her. But then you chose to lie in just about the dumbest, laziest way to our guest, taking away any shred of credibility we had. But of course, it won't be _your_ store that gets mentioned when she calls up HQ.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 8, 2017)

TTOTM:

Dude, you have blossomed!  I never expected you to become a knowledgeable, professional, responsible, part of the team but after a year, you've turned into a wonderful team member and it's a pleasure to share a shift with you!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 8, 2017)

TTOTM: Stop putting gallons of defective milk in the donation/toss/E boxes. Milk sitting for a day or so turns into something nasty.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 8, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> TTOTM: Stop putting gallons of defective milk in the donation/toss/E boxes. Milk sitting for a day or so turns into something nasty.


One of my coworkers put a carton of heavy cream in our reshop bin. We discovered it about a week later, when we couldn't figure out what the damn stank was at the register


----------



## BackroomBear (May 8, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> TTOTM: Stop putting gallons of defective milk in the donation/toss/E boxes. Milk sitting for a day or so turns into something nasty.



Find out who and dump it on their car.


----------



## WinterRose (May 8, 2017)

TTidiotTL:
Dude, pls don't forget that red bin that you left from snack aisles and then moved to receiving. Put it away properly! And don't forget that cart of liquor that you took down from your endcap.... pls push it to home and backstock! I know it's you bec I heard you coming in the snack aisle and you would just leave stuff around from where they took down without pushing to home and backstock. My TL actually pushes to home and backstock. You're the lazy-ass, kiss-ass TL.


----------



## TTGOz (May 8, 2017)

To my entire store:

I need people to like my personality. It's boring when I can't joke and be interactive when all anyone does is just awkwardly smile and pretend they understand me or just nod and say "yeah idk." and walk away politely after making sure I'm done talking, at which point I'll just stop.

pfft... they said at my orientation every one likes to be cool. 

Also, to this nutella vendor I met today. You're very nice elderly lady, and I'm glad you stopped by to check on my nutella at SCO. It was pleasant having a nice conversation past "Hi how are you oh I'm good."


----------



## desertcoyote (May 9, 2017)

To my Store TL:

I cannot tell you the satisfaction I felt when you were outside getting carts last week when it was 90F outside.  I didn't feel said satisfaction because you'll go out and help... no no no, it was because you had slashed hours so much that the lone HL and SL person were stuck backing up the registers and there wasn't a cart attendant on the schedule at all in the afternoon and you had to clean up your own mess.  Hopefully, this means you'll make sure there's at least a cart attendant on duty in the afternoons/evenings.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 9, 2017)

TTOGSA:
I'm tired of catching your back and doing your job.  I will no longer remind you to do your job. 

TTOTM:
Wow, you gave your employee discount card to someone and AP found out and you're mad at me???  All I did was ring him up.  I didn't know it was YOUR CARD, slut!


----------



## Circle9 (May 9, 2017)

TTOTL: You accidentally threw a case's worth of ESIM into the compactor? I believe you.


----------



## desertcoyote (May 9, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> TTOTL: You accidentally threw a case's worth of ESIM into the compactor? I believe you.


I don't even want to know the consequences of that "accident".  I pretty sure at my store it would be a final or term.  The stores in my state have been fined in the past for not following proper environmental procedures.


----------



## Circle9 (May 9, 2017)

desertcoyote said:


> I don't even want to know the consequences of that "accident".  I pretty sure at my store it would be a final or term.  The stores in my state have been fined in the past for not following proper environmental procedures.


Considering leadership didn't really didn't bat an eye at "An ETL is fucking with the temperature logs," trying to get something done about this is a waste of time.


----------



## calimero (May 10, 2017)

To that vml, I am not your peon .. and I won't do your job for you to get the credit ...  
and how the hell did you get the job ? 
Your visual flawed .. you do not know how to remerchandize in RTW and stop stealing racks / arms from other departments, ( you shoved cat and jack newborn with just one you , just to free a rack and put the new brand on it I RTW ) , I just finished the VA in infant last Saturday , Monday morning it was a mess ..I was missing 1 rack and 5 arms .. it was invigorating to take them back .. 
But next time , I will break your neck ..


----------



## NPC (May 10, 2017)

TTOTM...you're a fucking cow. I get bummed out every time I have to interact with you.


----------



## redeye58 (May 10, 2017)

calimero said:


> But next time , I will break your neck ..


Got room in the walk-in


----------



## griezmanns (May 10, 2017)

TTOETL: why are you such a horrible person? even the ETLs i thought i wasn't a big fan of before are much nicer than you. there's so much fakeness surrounding you and i hate having to come to work and see you. i hope you end up like our old ETL and quit before a year is up. here's to hoping. 

TT2TLs: you guys are always awesome and i really enjoy working with you, not just because you're nice but also because you don't talk down to people just because you're a team lead. the one of you who isn't a senior team lead has definitely grown into her position and i'm really glad about it because i definitely wasn't a big fan at first but things have gotten better.


----------



## Kaitii (May 10, 2017)

To whom it applies to:

STOP LOCKING SHIT IN THE WRONG LOCATION

S T O P LOCKING SHIT IN THE W R O N G LOCATION

STOOOOOOP

if i have to change a price because of your fuck ups one more time im going to sneak into the ap office and have a fucking marathon to find out whos been doing it


----------



## TTGOz (May 10, 2017)

I don't know if this is an actual issue or something, but for example whenever there's a sale for a $5 if you buy two Bounty Paper Towels if they're the 8=12 but the whole end cap is 12=20 or something and I have multiple guests a day and me not believing them until seeing it for myself on break and all I have to say is "what the hell"

basically every time there's a sale the wrong item is stocked and it doesn't ring up for guests because it's the wrong ones. 

I also wish our sale signs for pop etc listed what items are allowed... this whole $5 off of $20 worth of PEPSI products was driving me bat shit insane because everyone thought it was for ALL the pop. I had to clearly enunciate to each and every guest "It says Pepsi Products and Snacks, and on the promo there is a list of items applicable." and they go "WELL THERE WERE SIGNS ALL OVER THE PLACE HURR" and it just blows my mind. The signs are there to make you aware, but doesn't mean all the shit back there is on sale. I had people buying Mountain Dew and Dr. Pepper and Sunkist trying to fight me because they thought it was all on sale.

Maybe they do list applicable items I'm not sure... but god damn. Is it a Target issue? I was debating in posting this in the Guest topic but idk... I wanna tell my GSTL sometimes that I think the wrong stuff is back there, but again, I'm not sure if it's an issue involving team members or guests just going crazy with the deal and buying whatever they want and saying it should count.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 11, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> To whom it applies to:
> 
> STOP LOCKING SHIT IN THE WRONG LOCATION
> 
> ...


I guess you can't do this with locked items but normally if I'm not in the mood to price match I'll just say "im really sorry, a guest must have picked it up and moved it"


----------



## Kaitii (May 11, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I guess you can't do this with locked items but normally if I'm not in the mood to price match I'll just say "im really sorry, a guest must have picked it up and moved it"


Yeah thats exactly the problem, I usually dont change prices unless they actually try fighting me on it but I literally have no choice when its locked up


----------



## Tessa120 (May 11, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I guess you can't do this with locked items but normally if I'm not in the mood to price match I'll just say "im really sorry, a guest must have picked it up and moved it"





Kaitii said:


> Yeah thats exactly the problem, I usually dont change prices unless they actually try fighting me on it but I literally have no choice when its locked up



I don't get why a price change must be done though.  Long before I worked in retail, I knew to carefully read labels to see if it was the right product at the right price.  Not just sales signs, regular shelf tags to make sure that the bacon or shampoo I want is really the right price.  Sales signs, I knew to read the fine print.  Why can't other people be held to that standard?  It's pretty simple.


----------



## lovecats (May 11, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Got room in the walk-in


And plenty of degreaser.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 11, 2017)

calimero said:


> But next time , I will break your neck ..





redeye58 said:


> Got room in the walk-in





lovecats said:


> And plenty of degreaser.



Bleach, not degreaser.  Bleach destroys DNA evidence.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 11, 2017)

TTOAPTL: STOP FOLLOWING ME!!!!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 11, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOAPTL: STOP FOLLOWING ME!!!!


you can always go up to them and say "hey, i've noticed you've been watching me lately, I just want to check in and make sure everything's ok".


----------



## Unsilent (May 11, 2017)

TTOTM: It was really cute watching you struggle with unlocking the spider wrap for me. Being a former electronics TM, it would have been nothing to show you how to do it, but seeing the little smile across your face as you succeeded was well worth the wait.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 11, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> Yeah thats exactly the problem, I usually dont change prices unless they actually try fighting me on it but I literally have no choice when its locked up


if you are REALLY not in the mood, from target's official price match policy:



> Exclusions:
> 
> 
> Clearance, closeout, liquidation sales, damaged, used, open package, refurbished, pre-owned, or rent/lease to own items, storewide or unspecific offers, non-branded items, or prices that only display on a website after guests log in.
> *Pricing or typographical errors*, limited time or quantity offers, daily deals, coupon offers, credit card offers, gift card offers, financing, service offers, bundled offers, sales tax promotions, free items, rebates or mail-in offers


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 11, 2017)

Unsilent said:


> TTOTM: It was really cute watching you struggle with unlocking the spider wrap for me. Being a former electronics TM, it would have been nothing to show you how to do it, but seeing the little smile across your face as you succeeded was well worth the wait.


lol, i have plastic cases down flat, spider wraps are usually 50/50 for me


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 12, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> I don't get why a price change must be done though.  Long before I worked in retail, I knew to carefully read labels to see if it was the right product at the right price.  Not just sales signs, regular shelf tags to make sure that the bacon or shampoo I want is really the right price.  Sales signs, I knew to read the fine print.  Why can't other people be held to that standard?  It's pretty simple.


Recently heard Target had to pay a hefty fine because of pricing errors.


----------



## SFSFun (May 12, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> if you are REALLY not in the mood, from target's official price match policy:


That's for matching other stores or Target.com. You're still supposed to change it if someone left up an old sale sign or clearly stocked something in front of the wrong price.


----------



## Kaitii (May 12, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> I don't get why a price change must be done though.  Long before I worked in retail, I knew to carefully read labels to see if it was the right product at the right price.  Not just sales signs, regular shelf tags to make sure that the bacon or shampoo I want is really the right price.  Sales signs, I knew to read the fine print.  Why can't other people be held to that standard?  It's pretty simple.


They CAN do it but you know they're tryna be assholes to knock off some cash. 100 bucks off a tv for someone's mistake? Hell yeah! 5 bucks off and you just plucked something clearly in the wrong spot, count me in! Most people are actually pretty understanding about it, if not a little disappointed at least.


----------



## signingminion (May 12, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> I don't get why a price change must be done though.  Long before I worked in retail, I knew to carefully read labels to see if it was the right product at the right price.  Not just sales signs, regular shelf tags to make sure that the bacon or shampoo I want is really the right price.  Sales signs, I knew to read the fine print.  Why can't other people be held to that standard?  It's pretty simple.


Because hakf the time the dimwits at hq type gibberish one the label description.  Hershey chocolate might say "item held" or Snapple at fa has  "vendors choice" and the upc doesn't match lots.


----------



## Noiinteam (May 12, 2017)

TTOTM: You are a salesfloor tm with a my device. I am a flow tm without a my device. While I was pushing shoes a guest asked you for help in shoes. You actually asked me if I knew anything about shoes and could I help a guest. I borrowed your my device and helped the guest and explained to you how to do a search and check other stores. So the big question of the day is WHY THE FUCK DO YOU HAVE A MY DEVICE AND NOT KNOW HOW TO USE IT


----------



## Bosch (May 12, 2017)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOTM: You are a salesfloor tm with a my device. I am a flow tm without a my device. While I was pushing shoes a guest asked you for help in shoes. You actually asked me if I knew anything about shoes and could I help a guest. I borrowed your my device and helped the guest and explained to you how to do a search and check other stores. So the big question of the day is WHY THE FUCK DO YOU HAVE A MY DEVICE AND NOT KNOW HOW TO USE IT



I have seen newbies given them and sent off to do reshop and the only thing they were told was you scan the bar code and it tells you where it goes. Nothing more than that. I have been in the same place as you were. I blame their leadership more than the employee.. Or you have to train this SF person how to do their job since they TL failed miserably at it. 

I do find SL TM's are the seasoned TMs that have no clue how equipment works or rather what can be done with it.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 12, 2017)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOTM: You are a salesfloor tm with a my device. I am a flow tm without a my device. While I was pushing shoes a guest asked you for help in shoes. You actually asked me if I knew anything about shoes and could I help a guest. I borrowed your my device and helped the guest and explained to you how to do a search and check other stores. So the big question of the day is WHY THE FUCK DO YOU HAVE A MY DEVICE AND NOT KNOW HOW TO USE IT





Bosch said:


> I have seen newbies given them and sent off to do reshop and the only thing they were told was you scan the bar code and it tells you where it goes. Nothing more than that. I have been in the same place as you were. I blame their leadership more than the employee.. Or you have to train this SF person how to do their job since they TL failed miserably at it.



Wow.  Just wow.  

I think I learned how to check other stores in the first week.  And while the finickiness of the search engine drives me bonkers, if all else fails the my device has Target.com.

I do think that the shoe section is more art than science though.  There's a general pattern to the layout of the shelves but it pretty much boils down to what looks similar to what as to where things are placed.  Then people ask about sizing and fit and comfort and unless you have experience with buying your own kid shoes you just don't have the answers people are looking for.  I hate working in the shoe section.


----------



## NKG (May 12, 2017)

Ttotm-

What the hell do you eat that makes you smell like bunt oil everyday? 

Also, you speak pretty good English when your not at work but then pretend you don't understand what people are asking. By now you should know what kleenex (facial tissue) is...


----------



## Bosch (May 12, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Wow.  Just wow.
> 
> I think I learned how to check other stores in the first week.  And while the finickiness of the search engine drives me bonkers, if all else fails the my device has Target.com.
> 
> I do think that the shoe section is more art than science though.  There's a general pattern to the layout of the shelves but it pretty much boils down to what looks similar to what as to where things are placed.  Then people ask about sizing and fit and comfort and unless you have experience with buying your own kid shoes you just don't have the answers people are looking for.  I hate working in the shoe section.



Agreed. When the first one told me that was what she was told about the MyDevice I did a actual "Face Palm" and had to help the guest while teaching her how to actually use the damn thing. 

Shoes.. Lord help me. Kids shoes? Sorry can't help you. Why? I have no kids and no clue what is good or not.. I see some of them once in a while and wonder "Why no adult sizes!" But I do try and pull options of what they are looking at. If they want dress shoes I try to find out what they will be wearing and pull what I think would look good. If parent doesn't like it, not my problem.. But I hate shoes.. And our shoes I haven't bought any in years. Mostly boots on clearance at end of season.


----------



## HRZone (May 12, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOAPTL: STOP FOLLOWING ME!!!!



Ugh it's one thing to follow a TM. Our a CVS person in the store. Our AP always tries to harass ours even though he has no power over them in the pharmacy. I love most of our AP team but our aps let's the power go to his head. Total rent a cop


----------



## Bosch (May 12, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> lol, i have plastic cases down flat, spider wraps are usually 50/50 for me




The ones I have trouble with are the caps for the booze.. I don't use them all the time so when I get one, it takes a minute for me to get it.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 12, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Ugh it's one thing to follow a TM. Our a CVS person in the store. Our AP always tries to harass ours even though he has no power over them in the pharmacy. I love most of our AP team but our aps let's the power go to his head. Total rent a cop


She literally followed me tonight from the moment I left pharmacy, back to the cereal aisle, over to pets, then down to cleaning supplies, when I turned around and asked if she needed something. She said no, she was "just shopping" and booked it out of the aisle. I don't think she will be doing it again


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 12, 2017)

Bosch said:


> The ones I have trouble with are the caps for the booze.. I don't use them all the time so when I get one, it takes a minute for me to get it.


Luckily we don't sell alcohol


----------



## shortstuffishere (May 12, 2017)

Bosch said:


> The ones I have trouble with are the caps for the booze.. I don't use them all the time so when I get one, it takes a minute for me to get it.



I hate the new cheap spider wraps that target has.. we got them in October and we can only open half of them.


----------



## tgtJose (May 13, 2017)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOTM: You are a salesfloor tm with a my device. I am a flow tm without a my device. While I was pushing shoes a guest asked you for help in shoes. You actually asked me if I knew anything about shoes and could I help a guest. I borrowed your my device and helped the guest and explained to you how to do a search and check other stores. So the big question of the day is WHY THE FUCK DO YOU HAVE A MY DEVICE AND NOT KNOW HOW TO USE IT


If it makes you feel any better, a TM at my store who wasn't properly trained accidentally dropped a fill for depth manual caf for snacks a few days ago. The backroom pulled 9 tubs worth of stuff...


----------



## IcePeasant (May 13, 2017)

TTOTM: stop. You know what you doing. Just stop. STOP.


----------



## tgtguy (May 13, 2017)

To Corporate -So, now we pull fas and the smaller items we have to put in a bag? Why? The service desk still has to open the back check to make sure the items are in there etc. This is wasting time. Find something better to do with your time and ours for that matter .


----------



## Noiinteam (May 13, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Wow.  Just wow.
> 
> I think I learned how to check other stores in the first week.  And while the finickiness of the search engine drives me bonkers, if all else fails the my device has Target.com.
> 
> I do think that the shoe section is more art than science though.  There's a general pattern to the layout of the shelves but it pretty much boils down to what looks similar to what as to where things are placed.  Then people ask about sizing and fit and comfort and unless you have experience with buying your own kid shoes you just don't have the answers people are looking for.  I hate working in the shoe section.



My assigned areas are shoes and accessories. I have been pushing shoes as a flow tm for 5+ years. I know shoes better than anyone. As I should. I completely understand why other tms break out in a sweat when having to find a shoe. They don't call me the shoe whisperer for nothing, lol.


----------



## Noiinteam (May 13, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Agreed. When the first one told me that was what she was told about the MyDevice I did a actual "Face Palm" and had to help the guest while teaching her how to actually use the damn thing.
> 
> Shoes.. Lord help me. Kids shoes? Sorry can't help you. Why? I have no kids and no clue what is good or not.. I see some of them once in a while and wonder "Why no adult sizes!" But I do try and pull options of what they are looking at. If they want dress shoes I try to find out what they will be wearing and pull what I think would look good. If parent doesn't like it, not my problem.. But I hate shoes.. And our shoes I haven't bought any in years. Mostly boots on clearance at end of season.



I had a girl come in today looking for shoes for her prom today! After asking her a few questions I pulled a shoe, she tried it on, loved it and left. Less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Kaitii (May 13, 2017)

Noiinteam said:


> I had a girl come in today looking for shoes for her prom today! After asking her a few questions I pulled a shoe, she tried it on, loved it and left. Less than 10 minutes.


who gets prom shoes at target


----------



## redeye58 (May 13, 2017)

Same folks who start a wedding registry at Walmart?


----------



## Noiinteam (May 13, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> who gets prom shoes at target



I know, right! I would not be going to Target for prom shoes


----------



## Tessa120 (May 13, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> who gets prom shoes at target





Noiinteam said:


> I know, right! I would not be going to Target for prom shoes



Not everyone can blow a few hundred dollars on prom.  Some kids come from working class or working poor families and have a very, very limited budget.


----------



## redeye58 (May 13, 2017)

Plus, buying a pair of shoes for a specific outfit that might not get worn again.


----------



## Kaitii (May 13, 2017)

Well I guess my actual point was target shoes are ugly


----------



## redeye58 (May 13, 2017)

Anyone remember the gold sparkly platform heels dubbed the 'streetwalker's special'?


----------



## Kaitii (May 13, 2017)

no and im afraid to find out


----------



## redeye58 (May 13, 2017)

T'was a time when much of women's dress shoes looked like a hooker's wardrobe: 4" stilettos in black patent, red croc, gold glitter, lace-up platforms, thigh-hi red vinyl boots, etc - like a Frederick's of Hollywood catalog.


----------



## Kaitii (May 13, 2017)

Y I K E S


----------



## Noiinteam (May 13, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Not everyone can blow a few hundred dollars on prom.  Some kids come from working class or working poor families and have a very, very limited budget.



Target has a good price point but not many dressy shoes. That's why I wouldn't look at Target for dressy shoes. I did find her a pair. She was very tall and wanted flats. She loved a pr of Sam and Libby.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 13, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> Well I guess my actual point was target shoes are ugly



There are some cute ones that I would very much love to wear, some of the fancier sandals, some of the ankle high boots, some of the office-appropriate heels.  But Target doesn't carry my size, so all I can do is window shop.


----------



## Bosch (May 13, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Anyone remember the gold sparkly platform heels dubbed the 'streetwalker's special'?



Yep. I called them "Stripper special!"


----------



## Leo47 (May 13, 2017)

I got my junior prom shoes from Walmart. When you can't spend more than $150 overall your choices are very limited, so you're forced to buy ugly shoes lol


----------



## NPC (May 13, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> I got my junior prom shoes from Walmart. When you can't spend more than $150 overall your choices are very limited, so you're forced to buy ugly shoes lol



That's when you pretend to be really quirky and unique and "too cool for prom" and wear Converse or Boots.


----------



## Leo47 (May 13, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> That's when you pretend to be really quirky and unique and "too cool for prom" and wear Converse or Boots.


Gross id rather wear my $5 Walmart shoes


----------



## NPC (May 13, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Gross id rather wear my $5 Walmart shoes



What? But don't you want everyone to know how creative and rebellious you are? Everyone needs to know you're just a casual girl who's like, such a total free spirit! Lmao.


----------



## redeye58 (May 13, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> I got my junior prom shoes from Walmart. When you can't spend more than $150 overall your choices are very limited, so you're forced to buy ugly shoes lol


My niece picked up a bridesmaid's dress at the thrift store, ripped off the bodice & made a waist for the skirting (crinolines & all).
She then dyed it to match a satin camisole she'd made.
Chez originale, that girl.


----------



## calimero (May 13, 2017)

To that TM  who packs the repacks for softline , could you please put the hangers in there, and all the pieces ...
The baby clothes still come in wrapped in heavy plastic and a cardboard ...
17 items came in like that in the last truck and we don't have enough hangers as it is ...


----------



## TTGOz (May 13, 2017)

To the starbucks chick that hates me for some reason

Thank you.


----------



## Kartman (May 13, 2017)

Open up your hate and let it flow into me...

Uh, wack ack ack ack ack!


----------



## sito (May 14, 2017)

this does not pertain to team members but more for the supplier: Kind bars, why do you not for the love of god like to make product boxes that will stand?????? zoning the bar aisle is horrrrriibbbblllle


----------



## SitSpotSit (May 14, 2017)

sito said:


> this does not pertain to team members but more for the supplier: Kind bars, why do you not for the love of god like to make product boxes that will stand?????? zoning the bar aisle is horrrrriibbbblllle



Pushers.  Our bar aisle is all in pushers and it always looks great cuz yeah topply boxes suck.


----------



## sito (May 14, 2017)

SitSpotSit said:


> Pushers.  Our bar aisle is all in pushers and it always looks great cuz yeah topply boxes suck.


mostly everything in our dry section is in pushers: dressings/condiments aisle, pastas, parts of snack aisles such as cheez its, etc, but not the bar aisle! i'm gonna suggest it to my TL because that area always always always gets so bad


----------



## Tessa120 (May 14, 2017)

TTOTM:  Clearly your store does not give the phone duties to a SL team member and maybe that's the problem.  But when I called, I was not planning my future shopping trip, I had a guest right there.  And the guest was so attentive that when I read off the dpci for the size she needed, she immediately was trying to tell me that I was one number off from the tag in her hand.  (_Of course idiot me didn't realize why she was tapping the number on the tag repeatedly until near the end of the call.  Oops!_)  So when you said that the my device said you only had one and that means you probably didn't actually have it, I'm pretty sure she heard you and I know she heard me when I said "Can you check?" and that she's probably smart enough to know why I had to ask that even if she didn't hear you.  There was no reason for the attitude in your voice when you said you would transfer me to SL.

TTOSLTM:  You rock!  Next time I'm at your store, your Starbucks drink is on me.


----------



## lovecats (May 15, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Same folks who start a wedding registry at Walmart?


Actually, my youngest and her husband did.  This was a couple of years before we moved down to NC and many years before I started working at Target.  If they had had Walmarts and registries back when I got married (1972) I probably would've.


----------



## TTGOz (May 15, 2017)

when I'm stuck at SCO most days for 8 hours, I've gotta piss, right? I'm good friends with all of my cart attendant buddies and sometimes I gotta pee and I just go "hey can you just cover me for a minute or so I just gotta pee real quick" and you know they would be like "sure man go ahead! I'll watch because I'm ahead and if it's not that long!" and I'm never gone for more than 2 minutes.

Well, today I had to go... again. The cart attendant working tonight is another really good friend of mine, but I know he's kind of a little biotch. He's also having a bad day at school because apparently his teachers treat him like he's 11. But, instead of having to make my GSTL or GSA or another cashier take over, I asked him. He goes "huh tough shit" and I'm like "[cart attendant name] plz it won't be more than a minute." and he replies "okay whatever if youre gone for more than a minute i'm leaving im gonna be counting." and I'm like "pfft watch me." and so I go pee, fast as I can, and I speed walk back down and I ask him if he's impressed.

"YOU TOOK A MINUTE AND 40 SECONDS" and I wish he was joking. Legitimately triggered over that.  I call bullshit and print out my speed id and he's still droning on, I for some reason think he's joking still, so I shoot back and trigger him. I forget what happened in these 5 seconds but it ended with me calling him a big baby.

So as I finish up my speed ID he walks around to the front of the check lane and says "Uh, excuse me, I forgot who's the one suppose to be watching self checkout?" and I tell him "Well I asked if you could for a second, you could of said no, but you didn't, did you?" and at this point I'm getting irritated. He needs to really get out of my face lol.

So I turn around and walk back to watch self checkout and he's following me and still droning on... LOUDLY mind you... about how he's doing my job while I pee for "longer than a minute" and he's still droning on, my smile disappears, and the sudden urge to just fire back is chained because I'm in a work place, but obviously he doesn't care.

So yeah, probably the most pathetic, petty, and annoying thing that happened today happened to be from a team member, all because he counted that I took way more than a minute peeing while he idly watched. No harm done to him, but apparently there was lol.

I messaged him after my shift and he says he wasn't triggered, but he was just being a smart ass... yeah, an annoying, salty, smart ass. Needless to say, it's whatever lol, I'm over it  and I ended on a good night of cashiering.


----------



## oath2order (May 16, 2017)

PPTL: if the pricing person calls out again tomorroq I don't care I'm not doing it.

Pricing makes me want to throw myself in front of a bus


----------



## oath2order (May 16, 2017)

Holy shit I'm about to lose my mind this is so fucking TEDIOUS


----------



## Doglover89 (May 16, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Holy shit I'm about to lose my mind this is so fucking TEDIOUS



Ugh I know. The noise of the PDA or Mydevice beeping when I do price change makes me want to shove my head through a wall, especially when I wind up doing the backroom items. The only reason I enjoy pricing is because that's my closest friend in the store's job and we have a blast working together.


----------



## Circle9 (May 16, 2017)

TTOTM: Don't talk about how you've been told you can step back and not worry about doing other peoples' jobs for them _then turn right around _and try to tell me how to do mine_._ I know I'm doing a shit job right now but that is my problem, not yours.


----------



## Redzee (May 16, 2017)

Ttotm. No matter how apt stop referring to certain tms as lizard people.


----------



## Kaitii (May 16, 2017)

Redzee said:


> Ttotm. No matter how apt stop referring to certain tms as lizard people.


i, for one, welcome our new lizard overlords


----------



## sito (May 17, 2017)

you like to get other people to do your job, you've been called out on it multiple times now by our STL in our department. today was the final straw and you were chewed out AGAIN because you didn't wanna do your job and instead made me do it. i do not feel one bit bad for telling our STL about it. learn from this and get better, if not then bye.


----------



## Doglover89 (May 18, 2017)

TTOTM: Our ETL asked you if you'd like cross training and you turned her down?? I jumped at the chance for cross training when I was a new tm. I am now one of the most global people at my store and I love it. It makes coming to work a little more tolerable because I get some variety in my days. You can't think of ANY work center you want to learn?? Maybe I'm the weird one for wanting to learn everything ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## sito (May 18, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOTM: Our ETL asked you if you'd like cross training and you turned her down?? I jumped at the chance for cross training when I was a new tm. I am now one of the most global people at my store and I love it. It makes coming to work a little more tolerable because I get some variety in my days. You can't think of ANY work center you want to learn?? Maybe I'm the weird one for wanting to learn everything ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


im the same. im pretty global in that i can work pretty much anywhere. and now that they're teaching us market folks how to backstock, pull, etc, it's getting to be even more global. as of right now im hardlines, cashier, plano, guest services, cart attendant, instocks and market trained.


----------



## signingminion (May 18, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOTM: Our ETL asked you if you'd like cross training and you turned her down?? I jumped at the chance for cross training when I was a new tm. I am now one of the most global people at my store and I love it. It makes coming to work a little more tolerable because I get some variety in my days. You can't think of ANY work center you want to learn?? Maybe I'm the weird one for wanting to learn everything ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


 It's not really a choice. Our stl has pretty much said if you can't or won't task and guest service or learn all the things gtfo.


----------



## Pale (May 19, 2017)

TTOLOD: You knew I was electronics, yet you made sure I was always a first responder even before CLOSING FUCKING HARDLINES?! What the fuck, this is why nobody fucking likes you. Choke, you slutbag.


----------



## Doglover89 (May 19, 2017)

signingminion said:


> It's not really a choice. Our stl has pretty much said if you can't or won't task and guest service or learn all the things gtfo.



My store couldn't be more different. They seem to want to keep people in their areas.


----------



## tgtguy (May 19, 2017)

Tto male tm- I don't know who you are. I don't know why you do it . I am tired of you peeing all over the bathroom floor.  I find it disgusting to have to try to find a dry place to stand just so I can use the bathroom. The toilet is pretty big so I am not sure how you are missing it . Do you even try>? Do we need to put cheerios in the toilet  for you to practice your aim with ?


----------



## NKG (May 19, 2017)

Ttotm-

Quit asking me to put non-HL items away or HL items on the complete opposite side of the store. You have a very bad reputation and you refuse to listen to anyone even the STL. I think your crazy when you complain about other people doing the-same-exact thing you do.


----------



## sito (May 19, 2017)

no one likes cashiering, also no one likes to have split shifts with cashiering cutting into our regular shifts. STOP GIVING ME THREE FUCKING HOURS OF CASHERING BEFORE MY SHIFT I DONT WANT THEM. ID RATHER LOSE HOURS THAN CASHIER.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 20, 2017)

TTOETL: I am no longer a Target TM, so stop asking me if I can "take something with me and put it back on the shelf" when I come get the money in the morning." 1) I'm not even on OUR clock yet & 2) you could use the exercise.


----------



## StockerAce (May 20, 2017)

TTtwoOvernightTLs: Thank you for being the buffer between the ETLs and us TMs. I didn't realize how important you both were until neither of you were there for a couple nights and the ETLs had NO idea how to delegate the TMs to balance the workload. It just disintegrates morale when that happens, as those that work hard are rewarded with extra work. I don't know how you balance it out to make us feel like we are all part of a team...but the ETLs did not do that, at all.


----------



## sito (May 20, 2017)

StockerAce said:


> TTtwoOvernightTLs: Thank you for being the buffer between the ETLs and us TMs. I didn't realize how important you both were until neither of you were there for a couple nights and the ETLs had NO idea how to delegate the TMs to balance the workload. It just disintegrates morale when that happens, as those that work hard are rewarded with extra work. I don't know how you balance it out to make us feel like we are all part of a team...but the ETLs did not do that, at all.


it unfortunately happens even during the day side. whenever any TL is gone the ETLs tend to not know what to do. the team members usually take it upon themselves to figure it out and we always assign someone to be a temp TL for the day. the ETLs dont care because they can now go sit and do nothing.


----------



## HRZone (May 20, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> who gets prom shoes at target



That return policy though...


----------



## shortstuffishere (May 21, 2017)

TTOGSATL: You suck. Alot. Several of us want to quit because of you. You where pretty bad as a GSA. But when you were FATL you were fine. But now that your back as a GSATL you make everybody super salty. Yelling at me because I didn't hand out any phamplets is complete and utter fucking bullshit. Fucking quit and leave. Nobody likes you.

End rant.


----------



## Redzee (May 21, 2017)

Ttotm. Throwing handfuls of product on any empty shelf then zoning to cover it up is not working the pull. Have the hours and attitudes come to this?


----------



## sito (May 21, 2017)

To all of the team members who think they're invincible.... good luck. You work for a huge company. All eyes are always on you. No matter what day, what hour, how many times a day, what eyes, they are always watching you. You can go ahead and do stupid shit all you want, but just know everyone is watching. Corporate is watching. You're also already getting paid hella money and you do stupid shit. Like ok, werk.


----------



## Marcellow (May 22, 2017)

To the Plano Team:

Y'all need to get retrained or something because these 2 aisles I audited are beyond saving. Not only were there missing signs, backing paper and dividers but both aisles are incorrectly set (supposed to be STANDARD aisle but in REVERSE instead and vice versa).

Do you need help reading a planogram? Because I'm not fixing that.

TTOPPTL: How did this happen on your watch? You talk about us leaving extra work for your team but nonsense like this happens.


----------



## NPC (May 24, 2017)

TTOCASHIER!!!

I HAVE NEVER MET SOMEONE SO SLOW IN MY ENTIRE LIFE! How are you employed? How are you not fired?! HOW ARE YOU NOT FIRED OUT OF A CANNON! It was excruciating watching you handle each item and bag it one by one. Then you pulled up your sleeves, and I swear it took you a minute per sleeve to get them up. You would not be a cashier if you were working in my store.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 24, 2017)

TTOTM ....that means maybe 2 TMs ...that took my my device off the charges that was mine and clearly had a note on it that said :Hold for Qmosqueen"
I had 2 deferent one on the charger and charging i made sure and both happened to be gone when i got back to get it after 1 hour of charging.

First i put mydevice 12 on the charger when i got back mydevice 19 was there with my note.
It wasn't charging so i wiggled it and got it to charge.
1 hour later i go back and no mydevices , damn lost 2 in one day !!

FUCK YOU and fuck you again !!


----------



## DoWork (May 24, 2017)

I'd take the charger and hide it in a cooler. Not like any store has enough mydevices to fill up all the chargers anyway.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 24, 2017)

DoWork said:


> I'd take the charger and hide it in a cooler. Not like any store has enough mydevices to fill up all the chargers anyway.


so true so true , I'll keep that in mind for next time.


----------



## IDoStuffHere (May 24, 2017)

To my new TL on hardlines: We have the best team and get along great. Thanks for fighting management on getting us more hours lad.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 25, 2017)

Corporate: you really need to figure out how to allow us to transfer someone BACK to the store. If they can call the regular store number and choose "pharmacy," its asinine that we can't then transfer them BACK to the store. (Yes, I'm aware we can dial 9+store number, but there should be an easier way...)


----------



## Rdhdstpchl (May 25, 2017)

ttotl:  really funny that now that i am not with the company you act like you care about me and how i am doing......


----------



## SFSFun (May 25, 2017)

TTOTM: Can you please not take down random endcaps to put a few clearance items on them? Especially endcaps where the items don't have another location. It would be even better if you didn't leave them tied, forcing the backroom to keep putting the items on the line, and hardlines to keep bringing them back.

I can't wait for E2E so all teams can work together to keep the floor full.


----------



## Redzee (May 25, 2017)

Ttotm. Cardboard cages do not bite. When they are full there's a nice baler to empty them into. You can do it, sure you can.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 25, 2017)

TTOexTM:

I'm so glad you NCNS!!!  You were such a dumbass when you told me during training that you took this job for "easy money".    I guess actually having to WORK was just too much!

Bye Felicia.


----------



## Bosch (May 26, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> TTOTM: Can you please not take down random endcaps to put a few clearance items on them? Especially endcaps where the items don't have another location. It would be even better if you didn't leave them tied, forcing the backroom to keep putting the items on the line, and hardlines to keep bringing them back.
> 
> I can't wait for E2E so all teams can work together to keep the floor full.



Forget the sarcasm font? I know we will work so well together.


----------



## SFSFun (May 27, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Forget the sarcasm font? I know we will work so well together.


Nope I'm serious. The pricing TM does whatever they want as long as it benefits pricing. In another section, POG team reset an aisle but didn't drop a batch because it was all big and heavy stuff, so now the aisle just sits half empty.

E2E will make people care about specific areas of the store instead of doing their specific job at the cost of the store looking shitty.


----------



## Marcellow (May 27, 2017)

TTOSTL: How do you know my name? And were you actually in the break room today trying to make conversation with me?


----------



## TTGOz (May 27, 2017)

Whoever scheduled me 8 hour mid shifts 3 days in a row can go die right now.

11-8:30 come on. Gonna try to swap these for open/close shifts.


----------



## Bosch (May 27, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> E2E will make people care about specific areas of the store instead of doing their specific job at the cost of the store looking shitty.



You can't make people care. 

And on another note: TTOSTL - Thank you for badassery today.. With five cashier call outs before 9am, the one that pushed your buttons is now fired.. When she told you she was thinking of putting in her two weeks, you just told her not to bother coming back her two weeks was accepted and already done.. 

And to the entire Flow Team: Please for the love of god can you finish a fucking truck on a Saturday.. Might as well schedule me under flow since that is all I do on Saturdays anymore.. 10 carts of cosmetics and HBA? Really??? And I had to break them out as well.. What the fuck are you guys doing?


----------



## Tessa120 (May 28, 2017)

TTOTM:  You chatted with me as you attempted to fold a shirt to make my job easier, even though you work Electronics at a completely different Target.  I really did appreciate the effort and the chat, and I'm thinking of saying hi next time I need printer ink.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 3, 2017)

TTOGSA: you just discounted an item by almost $100 for a guest for basically no reason. I'm sure you'll last long.  Plus now I'll have to deal with that guest every time they come back in wanting a lower price. We're a department store, not a flea market.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Jun 4, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> TTOTM:  You chatted with me as you attempted to fold a shirt to make my job easier, even though you work Electronics at a completely different Target.  I really did appreciate the effort and the chat, and I'm thinking of saying hi next time I need printer ink.



I'm at the point where I don't know if these small interactions I do with fellow TMs actually matter or not. 

It's hard to tell. Reading posts like these help put things into perspective. Just wish I knew that what I did at work really mattered.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 5, 2017)

WalksforMiles said:


> I'm at the point where I don't know if these small interactions I do with fellow TMs actually matter or not.
> 
> It's hard to tell. Reading posts like these help put things into perspective. Just wish I knew that what I did at work really mattered.



I get you on that. Personally it doesn't matter, unless you are looking to promote or you actually care about sales not so much the guest cause they will work your last nerve. But making sure they spend as much money as you can get them to so that you hopefully get hours to pay your bills. Then it matters but others will seemingly do everything in their power to make that not happen. Balance is what I had to learn. Oh Flow fubar'd the entire Method section in chem? Leave it, and call LOD over to document but nope don't fix it. I can't fix every mistake I see that effects my work, just skip it and move on. Document for when you get asked why you skipped so many. Put that back on the team that screwed up.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 5, 2017)

WalksforMiles said:


> Just wish I knew that what I did at work really mattered.



Shoot for small victories.  Keep your eyes and ears open and you will see the payoff for the small victories.  For example the last day I was at work SL was a hot mess.  I knew I couldn't get it up to par by the end of my shift, that it would still be a hot mess when I left.  I was folding a table of men's shirts when a woman walked by me and said "Thanks (not my name but starts with the same letter)" as she walked past.  I was scratching my head for half an hour on that one, and then I realized that she had been the woman in the aisle looking at the swimsuits facing the aisle while I was putting the swimwear reshop away.  She had been complaining about the lack of modesty the tops had, since she was going to be taking her kids with her she didn't want risque.  I had grabbed a top that was more of a tube than two triangles and showed her and she said that cut had been what she was looking for.  So small victory, I found what she wanted, I made the store a sell, and she remembered me even when I was crouched down, my nametag hidden by the table, folding a shirt on the bottom.

I think it's human nature to not realize how much "Thank you" is needed.  We feel it and we just think it's obvious to the other person, so the words themselves might not get said.  If a coworker always seems happy when you get in though, obviously whatever you are doing at work matters to that person, even if the words were never said.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 5, 2017)

I just want to say at the GS whether your a ™ or guest it's awesome when you're nice to us, we deal with rude guests all day. 

And I do return it-- I thank every ™ who comes for reshop or anything else.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks for leavening expired meat on the shelf and in the cooler. And not keeping the strawberries full.  I had to push 6 metros out of the produce cooler. 

Do you know how to even throw anything away mfer.


----------



## Ahem (Jun 6, 2017)

To the target app developers, what are you doing? Searching by dpci is broken or removed, and search filters are hit or miss. I never have equipment so I can't look up prices without walking to a price checker now.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 6, 2017)

I did searches by dpci, with a my device on Saturday. Worked fine. No spaces or dashes.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 6, 2017)

Noiinteam said:


> I did searches by dpci, with a my device on Saturday. Worked fine. No spaces or dashes.



Are you talking about my work or Target.com on the my device?  I've never been able to get dpci numbers to work on Target.com.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Jun 6, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Shoot for small victories.  Keep your eyes and ears open and you will see the payoff for the small victories.  For example the last day I was at work SL was a hot mess.  I knew I couldn't get it up to par by the end of my shift, that it would still be a hot mess when I left.  I was folding a table of men's shirts when a woman walked by me and said "Thanks (not my name but starts with the same letter)" as she walked past.  I was scratching my head for half an hour on that one, and then I realized that she had been the woman in the aisle looking at the swimsuits facing the aisle while I was putting the swimwear reshop away.  She had been complaining about the lack of modesty the tops had, since she was going to be taking her kids with her she didn't want risque.  I had grabbed a top that was more of a tube than two triangles and showed her and she said that cut had been what she was looking for.  So small victory, I found what she wanted, I made the store a sell, and she remembered me even when I was crouched down, my nametag hidden by the table, folding a shirt on the bottom.
> 
> I think it's human nature to not realize how much "Thank you" is needed.  We feel it and we just think it's obvious to the other person, so the words themselves might not get said.  If a coworker always seems happy when you get in though, obviously whatever you are doing at work matters to that person, even if the words were never said.



Yeah, you're right.

Often we're so preoccupied with our jobs and don't pay enough attention to the small things. I know I do. 
It often feels like just the " same shit, different day ". 

Maybe I'm too jaded and burnt out. I'm at a loss for words right now.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 6, 2017)

I just open up the magnifying glass in upper right corner. My work not target.com


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 6, 2017)

I may be mistaken because it's been a long time, but there is or was a keypad that you could bring up on the scanner. I have not tried this in a long time but if I remember will give it a shot tomorrow.  I only get a my device on Saturday.


----------



## Redzee (Jun 6, 2017)

The mess you made and routinely make in office supplies has pissed me off to the point that I am making a deliberate effort to find out who you are and have you canned. You apparently think zoning is sliding product to cover outs regardless of price. Some items were a ten dollar discrepancy. A toddler would have made less mess. There are cameras...


----------



## NKG (Jun 6, 2017)

Ttotm- Its actually rude to ask me a question then see another TM and interrupt my conversation about a non-work conversation. I wanted to punch you in the face.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Jun 6, 2017)

Noiinteam said:


> I did searches by dpci, with a my device on Saturday. Worked fine. No spaces or dashes.



I have done that on my phone with target.com ad it worked but lately come sup item not found. Use to do it when I had a PDA for pricing since a picture does not come up on them.


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 6, 2017)

Noiinteam said:


> I may be mistaken because it's been a long time, but there is or was a keypad that you could bring up on the scanner. I have not tried this in a long time but if I remember will give it a shot tomorrow.  I only get a my device on Saturday.


You can press the keypad button next to the magnifying glass button in myWork to bring up a keypad for searching. But that doesn't really have anything to do with the Target.com app searches.


----------



## HRZone (Jun 6, 2017)

Ttotm. You are legitimately on corrective action because of your smell. I didn't think that was possible but our etl ge said guest are legitimately complaining about you


----------



## Yetive (Jun 6, 2017)

Not a great situation.  Is there a problem with not being able to afford soap, deodorant, detergent etc?


----------



## HRZone (Jun 7, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Not a great situation.  Is there a problem with not being able to afford soap, deodorant, detergent etc?



No, he's an 18ish something living at home. I tried to call him in to work one day and his mom answered. She seemed nice but he was rude and disrespectful to her.


----------



## ClaptrapsMinion (Jun 7, 2017)

TTOTM - I find extremely funny that you bitched and complained to my best friend about how I was forced to roll over 6 carts/z-racks and how dare I make you do all this work and it's complete bullshit that your now behind...honey you and your partner in crime leave me with shit to do every damn day that puts me farther and farther behind. Your lucky I'm looking under every rock for a new job just to get my ass out of that building


----------



## Electrilines (Jun 7, 2017)

TTOTL: I don't know if you realised it, but that TM you sent home "sick" was having an anxiety attack... How could you not tell?


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 8, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Ttotm. You are legitimately on corrective action because of your smell. I didn't think that was possible but our etl ge said guest are legitimately complaining about you





Yetive said:


> Not a great situation.  Is there a problem with not being able to afford soap, deodorant, detergent etc?



I've heard of deodorant/soap working all wrong with a person's skin leading to a horrible odor fixed only by switching what's used.  I've heard of medication and foods doing the same.  And as always, you can't tell if something is going wrong until someone tells you.

But to smell that bad.....damn.  That has to be very embarrassing.


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Jun 8, 2017)

TTOTM:
I wish I knew what the hell goes through your mind.
You never close, only opens and early mids.
Whenever you walk in and something isn't done, you post snap chat stories bitching about it. I had an awful close the other night due to being so slammed, running out of things and just getting bitched at. I didn't fill ONE CARAMEL BOTTLE so you sent a story out about how it happens "every time you open." You constantly post things about people's closes and make them feel embarrassed and just terrible. You're a bully, flat out, and need to stop. Communicate to the person if there's an on going issue but when I go in for a close and nothing has been started and it's all a wreck...I just do my close. Do your damn job and stop complaining when you don't close and don't understand the tremendous amount of pressure you put on us coworkers.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 8, 2017)

Turnabout is fair play: take pics of what you walk into after "BlunderDogBitch" has been there ALL DAY.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 8, 2017)

BaristaChick16 said:


> TTOTM:
> I wish I knew what the hell goes through your mind.
> You never close, only opens and early mids.
> Whenever you walk in and something isn't done, you post snap chat stories bitching about it. I had an awful close the other night due to being so slammed, running out of things and just getting bitched at. I didn't fill ONE CARAMEL BOTTLE so you sent a story out about how it happens "every time you open." You constantly post things about people's closes and make them feel embarrassed and just terrible. You're a bully, flat out, and need to stop. Communicate to the person if there's an on going issue but when I go in for a close and nothing has been started and it's all a wreck...I just do my close. Do your damn job and stop complaining when you don't close and don't understand the tremendous amount of pressure you put on us coworkers.





One caramel bottle???  I never open, but they did have me open recently.  Your mean girl co-worker would have had a combination heart attack/brain aneurysm if she walked into what I did that day.  Since I close all the time though, while I felt a little overwhelmed at first (okay, a lot), I also understood that shit happens, shit happens in large quantities, and sometimes you have to prioritize what gets done and what is left for the next person.

But if she's posting snap chat posts while at work, or even just taking the pictures and posting later, isn't there someone in some position of authority that would mind her using social media for personal use on company time?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 8, 2017)

I think it might be a good idea to mention the use of Snapchat to bully tms to your leader.  Jeez, of all departments, Starbucks really has to have each other's backs.


----------



## TTGOz (Jun 8, 2017)

BaristaChick16 said:


> TTOTM:
> I wish I knew what the hell goes through your mind.
> You never close, only opens and early mids.
> Whenever you walk in and something isn't done, you post snap chat stories bitching about it. I had an awful close the other night due to being so slammed, running out of things and just getting bitched at. I didn't fill ONE CARAMEL BOTTLE so you sent a story out about how it happens "every time you open." You constantly post things about people's closes and make them feel embarrassed and just terrible. You're a bully, flat out, and need to stop. Communicate to the person if there's an on going issue but when I go in for a close and nothing has been started and it's all a wreck...I just do my close. Do your damn job and stop complaining when you don't close and don't understand the tremendous amount of pressure you put on us coworkers.



Work should stay at work... as much as I like to complain about it, I won't do it publicly. It's hypocritical saying that because this website exists, but it's a Target Forum(unofficial, but a Target forum) and I don't know anyone here personally and everything for the most part is anonymous. 

The only thing I've ever publicly complained about was over a Facebook status about people texting and driving in the parking lot and about t-boning my line of carts, running into me, not paying attention to anyone, and just the issues with texting and driving in general. Honestly, I would bring it up to your leader. I can't deal with people that bitch but you don't see them doing anything about it. I'm sure your leader will quickly get down to brass tacks and get on it. Make sure you can provide proof. Since it's snapchat I'd see if you can get someone to use their phone to take pictures of the stories they post so they don't know you screenshot it.


----------



## Greenie (Jun 9, 2017)

TTOTM: Please, please chew some gum or suck on a mint. I'm not mad when you speak to me, I'm just trying not to breathe in that horrible smell coming from your mouth. And get a freaking clue when you're offered said gum or mints; it's obviously because you are in dire need of them.


----------



## NKG (Jun 9, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Ttotm- Its actually rude to ask me a question then see another TM and interrupt my conversation about a non-work conversation. I wanted to punch you in the face.



Ttotm#2-

Completely rude to interrupt my conversation with another TM for something that could have waited.


----------



## Ahem (Jun 9, 2017)

Noiinteam said:


> I just open up the magnifying glass in upper right corner. My work not target.com



I was talking about the regular app (android not iOS). I never have equipment so I usually use my phone to get a vague idea of whether we might have things and to help with phone calls sometimes (I work fitting room) but a week or two ago it stopped working with dpcis and upcs. I keep trying them in hopes it was a fluke but so far no dice


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2017)

No, I am not market anymore, I'm not fucking running the pfresh inventory. Y'all got a FA and a CTL who can do it. I will not.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2017)

oath2order said:


> No, I am not market anymore, I'm not fucking running the pfresh inventory. Y'all got a FA and a CTL who can do it. I will not.



Turns out it's me demerching to help with some refrigeration thing.

Somehow that's even worse and I feel no qualms about calling out now


----------



## IDoStuffHere (Jun 9, 2017)

HRZone said:


> No, he's an 18ish something living at home. I tried to call him in to work one day and his mom answered. She seemed nice but he was rude and disrespectful to her.


To be fair to the kid some days I smell but I also walk about an hour to work. You just never know his situation and what he's doing.

Or he could just be a dirty person.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jun 9, 2017)

TTOTM:

Don't interrupt me when I'm with a guest unless there's a work emergency.  Being bored does not count as an emergency. Go back to your lane, find a feather duster, then clean something.

I'm getting really tired of "bored* cashiers looking to kill time at my desk when I'm busy.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jun 10, 2017)

TOTM. Does your nose not work. There is no fucking way you couldn't smell those 3×5 sign holder strips. Because of you now my whole fixture room smells like puke. And , even better you put them up in small appliances, so now it smells there too. Nice job Plano team.


----------



## WestLoggy (Jun 10, 2017)

TTOTM: Hey closing AP folks,  I know you're rushing to get out and your girlfriend is waiting for you at the door but please check the guest elevators before you walkie "store is clear!" You forgot about three meth junkies messed out of  their gourd in there.

Also,  I know the cashiers are all rushing out at closing to get on with their lives but please lift your eyes from your mobile device between tapping out words in the latest text to your BFF. This is a red tub full of chem and I can't stop on a dime as you are walking directly into me then giving ME the 'Ole stink eye.

Thank you.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 10, 2017)

Run 'em over, West.
I gots room in my walk-in. And degreaser.
LOTS of degreaser


----------



## WestLoggy (Jun 11, 2017)

Completed project: fully resto'd / lo-pro'd backroom Chem.  It was gorgeous.  Went in *two* days later and found it a wreck: wacos shoved full with plenty of empties one section away, open case stock with one item removed, similar items sto'd as the same DPCI and m-delete after m-delete after m-delete.  Pulled the "Report of Shame" (Backroom Location Report) to find it's the same chump that always causes errors.  Grrrrrrr!!!!!!   Nothing ever happens as they are a fav and neighbor and drinking buddy of an ETL.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 11, 2017)

To any cashier: DO NOT JUST LEAVE STUFF AT GS AND WALK AWAY. 

I am more than happy to defect or salvage or paid and left or lost and found or reshop whatever you need-- it's my job-- but you have to TELL me what it is and what to do with it!


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 11, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> To any cashier: DO NOT JUST LEAVE STUFF AT GS AND WALK AWAY.
> 
> I am more than happy to defect or salvage or paid and left or lost and found or reshop whatever you need-- it's my job-- but you have to TELL me what it is and what to do with it!



  I suddenly feel very, very ashamed.  Tonight after closing I had a hand-basket of salvage and there was no one at GS because everyone had closing tasks.  So I left it and couldn't tell anyone what it was.

I hope that they are so used to me bringing up taped salvage at the end that they realize what it is right away.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 11, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> I suddenly feel very, very ashamed.  Tonight after closing I had a hand-basket of salvage and there was no one at GS because everyone had closing tasks.  So I left it and couldn't tell anyone what it was.
> 
> I hope that they are so used to me bringing up taped salvage at the end that they realize what it is right away.


Next time just leave a little note that says salvage on it... Though ASANTS so maybe your store has processes where if you leave stuff there every night for salvage then they know already it's salvage. If the items weren't obviously salvage they may have gotten reshopped. I mean like if it's broken glass then we can figure it out. It's mostly HBA where it's like is it leaking or no


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 11, 2017)

My last time working at GS, SLTL brought a basket of salvage lingerie.
She plopped it on the counter & asked "Do you have gloves? You're probably gonna need 'em for some of these."
Sometimes I loathe my gender.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 11, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Next time just leave a little note that says salvage on it... Though ASANTS so maybe your store has processes where if you leave stuff there every night for salvage then they know already it's salvage. If the items weren't obviously salvage they may have gotten reshopped. I mean like if it's broken glass then we can figure it out. It's mostly HBA where it's like is it leaking or no



That's probably why I was trained to tape up the salvage.  While there have been the rare times where someone removed the tape and put it in the reshop cart, those have been really rare.  And I have always found someone to tell before tonight because each GSTM wants it put in a different spot.



redeye58 said:


> My last time working at GS, SLTL brought a basket of salvage lingerie.
> She plopped it on the counter & asked "Do you have gloves? You're probably gonna need 'em for some of these."
> Sometimes I loathe my gender.



Oh dear god!  The two times I've had stuff like that, I used gloves to stuff each item in a clear rewrap bag (one bag per item) with the bar code on the tag facing out so they didn't have to take it out of the rewrap bag to salvage it out.  If I didn't want to be touching it, I sure as heck wasn't going to make anyone else touch it if at all possible.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 11, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> My last time working at GS, SLTL brought a basket of salvage lingerie.
> She plopped it on the counter & asked "Do you have gloves? You're probably gonna need 'em for some of these."
> Sometimes I loathe my gender.



Oh god gross.

We had a SLTM reach in the SL abandons box and her hand touched a pair of panties with the crotch wet.. offered her bleach.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 12, 2017)

My store keeps hand sanitizer at GS and I use it multiple times a day.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 12, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> My last time working at GS, SLTL brought a basket of salvage lingerie.
> She plopped it on the counter & asked "Do you have gloves? You're probably gonna need 'em for some of these."
> Sometimes I loathe my gender.


We had a woman (was going to say lady but she was NO lady) try on multiple pairs of panties in the fitting room.  She insisted that she had tried them on over her panties she was wearing.  The LOD told her we had no way to prove that and even so we couldn't sell them anyway.  The fitting room attendant/operator wouldn't touch them (didn't blame her).  It was gross!


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 12, 2017)

lovecats said:


> We had a woman (was going to say lady but she was NO lady) try on multiple pairs of panties in the fitting room.  She insisted that she had tried them on over her panties she was wearing.  The LOD told her we had no way to prove that and even so we couldn't sell them anyway.  The fitting room attendant/operator wouldn't touch them (didn't blame her).  It was gross!



I had a woman do that and I was unsure if I could refuse to let a guest try on something.  I found out that in the case of underwear I could say no, so since then (yes there have been others) I say that for hygienic and safety reasons I can't allow underwear to go into the fitting room with them.


----------



## HRZone (Jun 12, 2017)

Ttoflowtm - no I am not going to buy the name brand cereal just because the old hrtm and you were buddies

Shut up and eat your market pantry like the rest of us.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 12, 2017)

Lol.  Everybody here is fine with MP except for the Lucky Charms.  They have to be the real ones.


----------



## Circle9 (Jun 12, 2017)

TTOTL: Fuck you too. Real sick of you only being friendly to your buddies and extending jack shit basic decency to anyone else.

TTOTL: Yeah, uh huh, yep, totally listening to you talk about all the things that suddenly matter for an upcoming visit. Yep. Okay, cool. Totally care about this as much as you do the other 364 days of the year. Uh huh, yeah, okay. Got it.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 12, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> Uh huh, yeah, okay. Got it.


...as you 'nope' out the door


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 12, 2017)

TTOETLS...Why is it OK for you to be tired and cranky at work and the rest of us TM's cannot?


----------



## Circle9 (Jun 12, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> ...as you 'nope' out the door


More like Nopeing to my happy place as this visit happens the day after I have some time off so I'll be cleaning up from the day before and all the shit I'm still trying to take care of from last week and further back.


----------



## WestLoggy (Jun 12, 2017)

TTOETL: you know the one ... the one that always screams her _orders_ at everyone all through the store even though there's a perfectly good radio on her hip. The one that has a voice with a higher octave range than Yma Sumac and pierces the eardrum just as harshly. The one that always lines up about 10 red carts full of reshop 15 minutes before close and demands backroom add them to their pulls even though every single ETL / TL in the store is able to always take care of it themselves and in a much more respectable manner. The one that yells _I am the boss!_ and _I am the LOD!  _Yeah. That one. The one that after all the above complains about how busy it was and that it was a miracle she survived the day (even though we didn't hit sales for the day) as she exits the store with her best employee pals (TMs, TLs,) to grab a late dinner and drinks at her house. Yes. _That One._


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 12, 2017)

The shriekers? Yeh, we had one of those for a while.
Sometimes they could shatter glass with that voice.


----------



## WestLoggy (Jun 12, 2017)

The funny part is the reshop carts are lined up at the registers. Yup ... Literally up to 15 and no, not separated by fill group or anything. Guests often see these as they are waiting to check out and are all "ooohhh. This must be clearance!  Lemme see what's in this here cart ....". Then she runs over and is all "may I help you?  This is stuff going back. Your line is over there!". There have been guest complaints but she has friends at the district level so ... meh.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 12, 2017)

Is she hot?

Ttotl: yes, I buy tons of stuff at Goodwill. No, I'm not destitute. I make more than you at my other job in less time. Target is not a career, but a great way to battle anxiety and pay down a car note.

Not everyone wants to live paycheck to paycheck. If you're fortunate enough to make enough money, why stupidly increase your spending so you can stay in the same rut?! Frugality is a quality most people lack and judge you on, which is silly.

You're unattractive, no goals, and dumb as shit. Have a bag of dicks.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Frugality is a quality most people lack and judge you on, which is silly.


QFT


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 14, 2017)

TTOTM: no, I don't "work here," so when I ask for a large bag at SCO, don't tell me where there are some I can grab myself.


----------



## Circle9 (Jun 15, 2017)

To the new grocery team: Would it kill you to calibrate the thermometer and fill out the paperwork correctly? At least you've gotten the hang of acknowledging the truck before I get here, so that's something. But still. You're making me dread the next Steritech visit.

I came in today to find out the TM(s?) who unloaded the FDC truck didn't record a single fucking temperature on anything. Which is a new low for them, usually they at least deign to put one of the pre-punched sheets I've made into the binder and record a few numbers.

To the new ETL-LOG: Your little bio posted in TSC isn't giving me high hopes but I figure with the shit we've had to deal with ETLs maybe we're due a change in luck. I hope.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 15, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> To the new grocery team: Would it kill you to calibrate the thermometer and fill out the paperwork correctly?


Those things are pointed for a reason


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 15, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> To the new grocery team: Would it kill you to *calibrate the thermometer* and fill out the paperwork correctly?


Wait do people actually do that?

Hey FDC driver, I know you wanna get this trailer unloaded, but first I need to run up to Starbucks to get a cup of ice...


----------



## lovecats (Jun 16, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> I had a woman do that and I was unsure if I could refuse to let a guest try on something.  I found out that in the case of underwear I could say no, so since then (yes there have been others) I say that for hygienic and safety reasons I can't allow underwear to go into the fitting room with them.


The LOD tried explaining that to this woman and she just didn't get it.  The LOD even told her that we would have to throw those underpants out.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 17, 2017)

TTOTM: You tried to take the table I cleaned up in the break room. No. I had to clean up your filth your team left from your first break. You want a clean table? Clean up after your own damn self. 

I got so mad cause you moved my coffee. You do NOT touch someone's coffee. You could have asked, but no. The best part was the LOD telling you to grow the fuck up. When you told him I was mean to you.


----------



## Circle9 (Jun 17, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Wait do people actually do that?
> 
> Hey FDC driver, I know you wanna get this trailer unloaded, but first I need to run up to Starbucks to get a cup of ice...


The idea is to do it before the truck arrives but they don't schedule me until after the truck shows up these days so there's no real point in me grabbing the cup and doing the test if the truck's been unloaded and half-pushed by the time I clock in.

Steritech does check for it though so the next visit if I'm still around is going to be fun.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 17, 2017)

Bosch said:


> I got so mad cause you moved my coffee. You do NOT touch someone's coffee.


I'd kill for less than that.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Jun 17, 2017)

TTOETL
Offering us free drinks is nice and all, but I really hope you don't actually think that is going to make people like you.

TTOTM
When my End to End partner leaves in a short bit you're apparently going to take his place. I really hope you've learned how to work as a team member by now, because you and I are going to be working 32 hours a week together every week and an attitude of "well that's not my problem that you have 2 more flats of truck than I do" is going to make us both miserable at one point or another


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 17, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> The idea is to do it before the truck arrives but they don't schedule me until after the truck shows up these days so there's no real point in me grabbing the cup and doing the test if the truck's been unloaded and half-pushed by the time I clock in.
> 
> Steritech does check for it though so the next visit if I'm still around is going to be fun.


I was taught how to do it correctly, but also told that I usually won't remember or have time and to just put down 32 degrees.

We're usually the first stop, and the Flow TL loves to greet me at the door when I come in with a "hey the FDC truck is here, can you take care of that" (even if I'm not scheduled as receiving).


----------



## Targetpirate (Jun 17, 2017)

TTOTM that sits at the fitting room ignoring guest who are waiting for you to count their clothing so they can try them on GET OFF YOUR PHONE!!!!!!!


----------



## Pale (Jun 19, 2017)

Ttotm: I walk into work tonight to find that you did not touch abandons even ONCE. Thanks you fucking count. Now I'm an hour and a half late to zone because I had to clean up after you.


----------



## Targetpirate (Jun 19, 2017)

After being told and coached she's on her PHONE AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Targetpirate (Jun 19, 2017)

When I get off break I'm going to let her have it!! I'm tired of doing her job as well as mine!


----------



## HRZone (Jun 19, 2017)

Dear flow team. I used to clean the breakroom before you guys came in but you always immediately trash it and don't say thank you or clean after yourselves From now on I am going to clean it after you guys leave. Thank goodness the evening team doesn't act like savages 

Sorry, not sorry


----------



## DoWork (Jun 20, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Dear flow team. I used to clean the breakroom before you guys came in but you always immediately trash it and don't say thank you or clean after yourselves From now on I am going to clean it after you guys leave. Thank goodness the evening team doesn't act like savages
> 
> Sorry, not sorry



They're animals. Should make them eat outside.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jun 20, 2017)

Warning rant ahead.

TTOETL. I fucking hate your guts. How dare you have the nerve to call the last good etl "ghetto. Because of you she stormed out and quit. BTW you deserved to get that can of dog food lined at your head. I hope my stl fires your ass for this.
        If not it's between you or my douchebag eit going dayside hardlines. Either way it sucks. So cannot wait to quit this dumpster fire.


----------



## NPC (Jun 20, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Ttotm: I walk into work tonight to find that you did not touch abandons even ONCE. Thanks you fucking count. Now I'm an hour and a half late to zone because I had to clean up after you.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 21, 2017)

TTOTM:  I know you are mad that I tattled to the LOD, but you aren't taking me down with you.  I packed your damn cart, I know exactly what was on it, there is no reason at all why you were still putting stuff away 2 hours later.  Because of your games, absolutely nothing that was supposed to get done got done.  I did what I could on my own, the LOD prioritized my workload, and the ETL is going to know why the rest of the stuff is still sitting there undone.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Jun 22, 2017)

To our fresh out of college VML: you can't manage people for shit. Your position as a whole is one of the most useless "leadership" positions at my store. You do nothing, but the complete bare minimum of what you're actually supposed to be doing and sometimes you don't even do that. You have no idea what being the FRO in this store entails and you insist on giving me stupid projects to do in shoes when I'm fr WHEN THERE IS SOMEONE ELSE SCHEDULED LATER THAT DAY TO COME IN TO DO EXACTLY WHAT YOU WANT ME TO DO. When I tried calmly asking you about why you were making me do this, you got defensive and said "Well. there's not much reshop in the fr.." implying that you were giving me something to do as if I didn't have enough on my plate already. I was SOOOO close to telling you to do it yourself if you wanted it done so badly.

I really don't understand why the VML position comes along with pretty much being an SL TL at my store, but I know ASANTS. We already have two TLs in SL and I think that's more than enough.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jun 22, 2017)

TTOTM: when HR or the ETL's leave free fruit out for everyone to eat this means it's for *everyone *and not for you to hoard. Damn I hate it when people are selfish.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 22, 2017)

TTOTM: To all tms working the unload. If any diaper boxes look like:

a They have been run over by a truck

b They have been chewed open by a rabid animal

c something gross and disgusting is all over it

DONT FUCKING PUT IT ON THE PALLET TO BE PUSHED!!

And yes I have worked the line. Put it underneath and deal with it after the unload

Thank you


----------



## Circle9 (Jun 22, 2017)

TTOTL: Don't tell me I need to communicate more and then a minute later more or less say that you prefer not having to pay attention to your workcenters. If you're going to only talk to me when I'm starting to make you look bad, fuck off and let me get back to work. In a week I'll be caught up and you can go back to pretending I don't exist.

To whoever is responsible: What the fuck did you do to the vendor backstock. Yes, product shouldn't be on the floor. But maybe you could _communicate_ this and set a deadline instead of just shoving the extra stuff wherever there's a hole.

TTOTM: You tried to the best of your ability and the training they let me give you. Thanks. But I don't think I'll be taking time off anytime soon.

To the store: You all are going to have a fun time when I finally escape this nightmare.


----------



## HRZone (Jun 22, 2017)

FredPanda3 said:


> I really don't understand why the VML position comes along with pretty much being an SL TL at my store, but I know ASANTS.



It's like that everywhere. They are paid like seniors and pretty much have the authority minus the keys


----------



## FredPanda3 (Jun 22, 2017)

HRZone said:


> It's like that everywhere. They are paid like seniors and pretty much have the authority minus the keys


bs in my opinion, I mean I'm not gonna speak for all of them, but this VML can't handle the responsibility...


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 22, 2017)

HRZone said:


> They are paid like seniors and pretty much have the authority minus the keys brains.


FIFY


----------



## calimero (Jun 23, 2017)

Ttotm : stop taking credit for stuff you don't do ! And you might have been a TL in an another life , but right now , you are a TM , act like one and stop bossing everybody around .
 A new TM thought you were actually a TL, (and you knew it ), he pushed your area while you were hiding in the backroom ...


----------



## Pale (Jun 25, 2017)

TTO Mobile TM: Fuck you for being lazy. Because you left three hours early because it was "Dead", I had four guests complain because of your selfish shit. I was electronics tonight, so guess who the LOD called for every complaint? Good thing for me that I work with your TL quite often, you're already on thin ice for stealing other mobile TM's shit. Gonna be a good day when he tells me "Yeah we had to let [insert shitty mobile TM's name here] go".


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 26, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> TTO Mobile TM: Fuck you for being lazy. Because you left three hours early because it was "Dead", I had four guests complain because of your selfish shit. I was electronics tonight, so guess who the LOD called for every complaint? Good thing for me that I work with your TL quite often, you're already on thin ice for stealing other mobile TM's shit. Gonna be a good day when he tells me "Yeah we had to let [insert shitty mobile TM's name here] go".


ha our mobile tm was 2 hours late one day this poor old man was sitting at the counter waiting forever for them


----------



## MM1MM2 (Jun 26, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> ha our mobile tm was 2 hours late one day this poor old man was sitting at the counter waiting forever for them


That's normal here.  I usually end up giving the guest a discount if they are buying consumer cellular, because that's usually what it is.  So then the late mobile tm loses out on their commission.


----------



## HRZone (Jun 26, 2017)

The problem with mobile is technically even our ETLs can't coach them, everything has to go through their team lead and their district manager. Awful policy because some of them suck.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 26, 2017)

TTOTM:  Are you on your period or something?  You call and immediately the phone is ringing again, so I put you on hold to answer the other call.  While I know you didn't know it, the other call was a service phone 20 feet away, a hangup, and when I ran down to check on it, something had clearly glitched because no one had used it and it was ringing.  I dealt with that, a guest needed help as I was going back to the base and I dealt with that....in less than two minutes.  You don't even bother to wait for the call to cycle back to me since I still hadn't made it back to the base, and when you call back and told me you hung up and called back, you were really nasty-toned when you said, "This is the ____ Target and you put me on hold so I called back...."  You work at Target and you can't understand that many, many things can cause a need to put someone immediately on hold, such as another line ringing or dealing with a guest physically there?  Where did you learn your business phone skills???  I asked what the item was and you rattled off a dpci at a rate that I couldn't have punched it in even if I had a my device in hand and was ready for the number.  Um, I asked what the item was, not what the dpci was, since I had to know who needed to talk to you about an item check.  And then you sighed super loudly and got an even nastier tone when I said I needed to know what the item was, not the dpci, since I didn't have a my device and needed to know where to route the call.  Too fucking bad Hardlines was quick to answer the phone, unlike usual, since I would have loved to sit your nasty ass on hold for an extended time.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 26, 2017)

When I'm setting up Starbucks in the morning, do NOT come over & ask me what coffees I've got brewed right now then sigh loudly because it's not what you wanted.
I've got four kinds of tea to steep, four types of coffee to brew, ice coffee to set, an espresso machine to fill & a pastry case to set.
I do NOT have time for your mindless blather as you try to decide what you want; I'm BUSY.


----------



## WestLoggy (Jun 27, 2017)

TTOTM who transferred in from another store: you do not need to continually advise "at my previous store we blah blah blah instead of blah blah blah" then eye-roll.  You came from a AAAAAAAAAAA+++ volume P-Fresh store to a much lower-volume site.  It does not work the same.  We do not need 25 TMs to unload our daily GM truck nor could we fit 25 TMs safely into the receiving area.  We do not need 15 TMs to unload our daily C&S nor could we fit 15 TMs safely into the receiving area. We do not need a garage attendant because ... well we do not own the garage: it is technically next door.  We do not need 5 TLs and 2 ETLs to manage the daily flow team consisting of 7-10 TMs.  It is not more efficient to have the floors waxed at 2pm since we do close nightly which means the cleaning crew can avoid shopping guests.  We can not close the restrooms just because people are shooting up and smoking crack pipes within because, well ... we are required by local law to have them open.  You do not know better just because you were a backroom-only TM for 11 months at another store who never worked a different position.  Now take this 3-tier of mixed PHAR, HBNA and COSM and backstock it properly into the correct fill-grouped isles and STFU!


----------



## Kaitii (Jun 27, 2017)

TToETL-SF

You are literally the only one who would get upset at me taking initiative and working on a backlogged salesplanner my TL couldn't do a week ago in toys. Like what the fuck? You want me to take initiative and show what I can do but when I do you get upset??? Okay??? Like excuuuuuuse me I don't consider a CAF and go back cart for domestics and housewares my workload because guess what it's not! Oh sorry, you wanted me to communicate with the LOD before working on it? Guess what, I did! The ETL-GE was LOD when I started and he knew, so that lack of communication is on you guys, not me. The Sr.TL was pleased with my choice to work on it, commenting that my TL would really appreciate it. The ETL-GE was like yeah sure go ahead, and the VML was like "ayyy youre working on a sales planner nice" like every form of leadership was pretty chill with this except you lmao. 

Good thing you fucking ate your words when you saw how fast I actually got it done tho. My TL was so happy and actually appreciated me taking initiative within my department, at least.


----------



## tgtJose (Jun 27, 2017)

To that signing TM at another store:

I hope you weren't planning to start building BTS shippers shippers this week, because we have your gigantic blue signing pallet...

I don't know how the hell it ended up on our trailer, since it's clearly labeled with your store number, but we're sweeping it back today so hopefully you should have it by the end of the week.


----------



## Kaitii (Jun 27, 2017)

TToTM

I am so proud of you!!! Your first opening electronics shift and you did so well!!! Thank you thank you for texting me with questions and making sure you did everything ok, you're awesome and thanks for letting me "train" you in electronics during your normal cart attendant shifts lol We really need people who can cover shifts (and listen to me because no one listens to ol Kaitii) 

this is a guy who has 0 sales floor experience and never touched a zebra or pda or anything 







look at his ink aisle super zone he did so well for his first time im so proud of him


----------



## soyaxo (Jun 27, 2017)

TThoseOTMs: I don't know how y'all can sit on your phones when there's so many go backs to be pushed and things to be done. Especially when y'all have already taken a 15 and a lunch and had plenty of time to text the work group chat then.


----------



## Pale (Jun 27, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> I am so proud of you!!! Your first opening electronics shift and you did so well!!! Thank you thank you for texting me with questions and making sure you did everything ok, you're awesome and thanks for letting me "train" you in electronics during your normal cart attendant shifts lol We really need people who can cover shifts (and listen to me because no one listens to ol Kaitii)


Mama Kaitii training the youngins.

To the new hardlines girl I'm training in: Jesus christ I think I'm in love. Never met someone with literally almost all of the same hobbies as me, as well as music tastes, and everything like that. And the fact you actually trusted me with your number? Jesus... you may regret this. We're already planning on going to a car show on Saturday, this might be the one ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## NKG (Jun 27, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Mama Kaitii training the youngins.
> 
> To the new hardlines girl I'm training in: Jesus christ I think I'm in love. Never met someone with literally almost all of the same hobbies as me, as well as music tastes, and everything like that. And the fact you actually trusted me with your number? Jesus... you may regret this. We're already planning on going to a car show on Saturday, this might be the one ladies and gentlemen.



Might need to get a divorce from @Kaitii dont want to start your relationship with a e-wife on the side


----------



## Pale (Jun 27, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Might need to get a divorce from @Kaitii dont want to start your relationship with a e-wife on the side


I'm not gonna get my hopes up too soon, but i'm not throwing them away either. Believe me on this, I've been fucked over before in relationships. but I'm gonna stick around, see if it's worth my time.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey STL if you wanted me to build the BTS shippers maybe you should have given me actual storage space?


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 30, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> Thank you thank you for texting me with questions and making sure you did everything ok



Good job training this tm, however please be extremely careful about texting about work while off the clock. My ETL SF was even giving a SrTL a hard time about this. I'm guessing it could put you on corrective action.


----------



## HLN13 (Jun 30, 2017)

TT2TL's: It was absolutely hilarious to hear you guys arguing over me on the walkie, Hardlines TL needed me to come work the line and GSTL needed me to help upfront (I had been up there for a good 1.5 hours). GSTL kept saying "HLN13's being very kind and helping us since we're short a couple cashiers" and HLTL was arguing that we have a full line of pulls and need me to come clear it.


----------



## Pale (Jun 30, 2017)

HardlineNewbie13 said:


> TT2TL's: It was absolutely hilarious to hear you guys arguing over me on the walkie, Hardlines TL needed me to come work the line and GSTL needed me to help upfront (I had been up there for a good 1.5 hours). GSTL kept saying "HLN13's being very kind and helping us since we're short a couple cashiers" and HLTL was arguing that we have a full line of pulls and need me to come clear it.


That's when the GSTL hops on, after a while hardlines needs to get off of the lanes and back onto the floor. Otherwise there's very little coverage for the majority of the store.


----------



## lovecats (Jun 30, 2017)

MM1MM2 said:


> That's normal here.  I usually end up giving the guest a discount if they are buying consumer cellular, because that's usually what it is.  So then the late mobile tm loses out on their commission.


My husband and I just went thru Consumer Cellular online because the phone we wanted wasn't even available at Target or Sears (this was about a year ago when Sears was still selling cc phones.).  It was so much easier.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 30, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> That's when the GSTL hops on, after a while hardlines needs to get off of the lanes and back onto the floor. Otherwise there's very little coverage for the majority of the store.



At our store the gsa isnt allowed be on a lane..


----------



## Kaitii (Jun 30, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> Good job training this tm, however please be extremely careful about texting about work while off the clock. My ETL SF was even giving a SrTL a hard time about this. I'm guessing it could put you on corrective action.


my store really doesnt seem to mind it, even the ETLs ask me quick qs while im on my break so hopefully i should be good

if not well good riddence lol


----------



## Pale (Jun 30, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> At our store the gsa isnt allowed be on a lane..


GSA/GSTL is a last resort, but a hardlines TM needs to be on the floor at almost all times. No response to a call button could be a guest complaint, and no pulls being done puts the whole team back a few steps on their plan because then they have to start working pulls.


----------



## WestLoggy (Jun 30, 2017)

TTOTM: when you said _Backroom TM was sto'ing things incorrectly just to make your job difficult_ you failed to realize a little thing called the Backroom Detail Report proves you are making false allegations, shedding alligator tears and that ... well ... you suck as a human.  Oh ... and _Backroom TM_ had this documented seeing as you complained to a TL with a number of other TMs in the general vicinity witnessing your _sniff sniff cry tear sniff sniff shake tear tear cry_ bullsh*t.


----------



## HRZone (Jun 30, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> GSA/GSTL is a last resort, but a hardlines TM needs to be on the floor at almost all times. No response to a call button could be a guest complaint, and no pulls being done puts the whole team back a few steps on their plan because then they have to start working pulls.



According to Target practices this isn't true. Technically an etl or specialty team (price accuracy, price change) should get call boxes while softlines and hardlines are first responders to backup.


----------



## HLN13 (Jun 30, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> That's when the GSTL hops on, after a while hardlines needs to get off of the lanes and back onto the floor. Otherwise there's very little coverage for the majority of the store.


Our GSTL really just can't, they're always helping at the service desk or helping resolve issues at the lanes, it'd be a mess if they tried to get on a lane.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Jun 30, 2017)

TTOGSA:

I responded to the backup call for a cashier immediately. On my way there you called again for Guest Service.

So, you know I know guest service because YOU trained me, why wouldn't you just tell me to go there instead and call for anyone to cashier?

And when no one responded after 10 minutes of me being on a register you asked me to go to guest service because "you weren't going to call again" in a way that suggested that you thought not calling for additional backup would really stick it to the rest of the sales floor!

By doing what you did you basically say "hey salesfloor team it's okay if you don't respond because GrandTheftAutumn, who does respond, will just continue to respond for you" and you teach me that any time I do respond for you that I'm risking putting myself further behind in my tasks than I'm usually accustomed to.

Obviously by the time I was finished with my lane it makes no sense for you to call for additional help but you probably should've called again well before it got to that point.

So thanks.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 30, 2017)

TTOTM: you were extremely obnoxious to me when i was doing my job, basically telling me i always do something i literally never have done


----------



## fredonica (Jun 30, 2017)

TTLOD:

Stop asking me to do everything you need done. SO MANY OTHER PEOPLE WORK IN THIS BUILDING. Also you have your own workcenter that gets 130 more hours per week than my workcenter does so ask one of your own TMs maybe???


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 30, 2017)

TTOTL: If I'm WORKING in your workcenter, you're damn right I'm CLOCKED IN under your workcenter.
You got awful coy when you asked & I was blunt so you would've had to explain WHY I should clock in under my OWN workcenter when I'm working for YOU.
Everyone knows how you like to save hours for YOUR team but you are NOT gonna siphon hours off MY home workstation when we're already facing payroll cuts.
That's one of many reasons I don't like working in your workcenter & I did it ONLY to pick up hours.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jun 30, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> At our store the gsa isnt allowed be on a lane..


That is very inefficient, as long as someone is watching the lanes. In my store we force tthe front end to use all their resources beefore calling back up. Then again my store basically has no sales floor.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 30, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> my store really doesnt seem to mind it, even the ETLs ask me quick qs while im on my break so hopefully i should be good
> 
> if not well good riddence lol


Accordion to the target handbook any text or phone call about anything other than "can you come in X day" means you should do a punch correction for the length of the call or 15 mins whichever is longer


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 30, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> That is very inefficient, as long as someone is watching the lanes. In my store we force tthe front end to use all their resources beefore calling back up. Then again my store basically has no sales floor.



I think it's because the gsa's were taking 10+ min at guest service on a land rather than speed weaving... or attending cashiers who need help. But then again they do trust us to use our instiect


----------



## TTGOz (Jun 30, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> TToTM
> 
> I am so proud of you!!! Your first opening electronics shift and you did so well!!! Thank you thank you for texting me with questions and making sure you did everything ok, you're awesome and thanks for letting me "train" you in electronics during your normal cart attendant shifts lol We really need people who can cover shifts (and listen to me because no one listens to ol Kaitii)
> 
> ...


*
TL;DR It's worth it to train a new TM good, I think the benefits it produces besides more pay weigh more in the end.*

A lot of members here have advocated against the training of fellow new team members simply because the pay is less. I tried to make the points that it reflects highly, and if actually trained, a co-worker will do just fine. Often, I've walked into clusterfucks in the store mainly due to closing TMs just not knowing what they're doing.

To me, walking into a good opening/closing shift speaks volumes, I would definitely spend a whole shift babysitting someone if it meant them knowing what they're doing, in turn making my job easier, everyone else's jobs easier, and creating more profits and sales for our store which COULD mean, in theory, more hours generated for everyone through customers having more access to product and having a nice organized aisle to pick from. Hell, I'll spend a whole week to do it. Ask me questions, ask me to show you how to do things, ask for my opinions. 

Whenever someone not my GSTL took the time to train me I've never been so thankful. I'm one of those guys that just needs to be shown, and then do it myself and I'll remember it like the back of my hand. My gradual transition over into Frozen goods has been 100% easier because of the TMs back there willing to just help me out in whatever way they can. Telling me where items are, how to do pulls, how to backstock, how to efficiently zone Dairy, how to stock milk, how to get rid of milk crates, the daily processes you have to do back in Frozen/Dairy, everything.

They did all that without even knowing I'd be back there, without me even being a trainee officially. I've been here for over a year but this was my first real transition and it was relatively smooth. I've done a few shifts myself back there now, including today and a majority of tomorrow and a few before, and it's been only greener pastures since my first time. Although, having 1 o'clocks just to be told to pull a massive frozen/dairy man CAF around 4:15 and having 5 o' clock pulls come around as well really through me for a loop, that was not a good night for me. Tomorrow will mark the one week anniversary of that night... and I hope I don't have a repeat. But, if I do, I will be prepared. Literally on my toes. Last Wednesday I was so paranoid I was sprinting across the backrooms and running across the coolers to pull as fast as I can and pull as fast as I can so I can be ready for the next set that I feel will be suddenly put upon my shoulders.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 1, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> That is very inefficient, as long as someone is watching the lanes. In my store we force tthe front end to use all their resources beefore calling back up. Then again my store basically has no sales floor.


The only time our GSTL/GSA is on a lane is if an ETL is covering the beach.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 1, 2017)

TTOTM: Today I had time to join the wave. After pushing toys you asked one of the guys to get the dustpan and broom and cleanup. Yes the area needed to be swept but you are not special or the tl. Fucking do it yourself. I only wished you had asked me, but you know better. I would have stuck that broom where the sun doesn't shine and pushed you around the floor.


----------



## HRZone (Jul 1, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> That is very inefficient, as long as someone is watching the lanes. In my store we force tthe front end to use all their resources beefore calling back up. Then again my store basically has no sales floor.



I don't think you understood the point. The gsa is watching the lanes so that's why they don't hop on one.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 1, 2017)

HRZone said:


> I don't think you understood the point. The gsa is watching the lanes so that's why they don't hop on one.



I second that. It used to take upwards of 5 - 10 min to get the gsa over to get a simple override code.. or to get a price check. But this winter it'll be easier since I'm crossed trained and just grab a walkie


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 1, 2017)

Noiinteam said:


> I would have stuck that broom where the sun doesn't shine and pushed you around the floor.


The image that conjures......


----------



## tgtguy (Jul 2, 2017)

ttotm- Yes, you work very hard . Yes, you work fast. However, your ego is getting way out of control. I am so tired of hearing you making little comments about how the log process would fail if you walked out . I am also tried of you telling people how the lods not to mess with you ...cause they know you will quit and you will be fired. Go ahead keep telling yourself ( and everyone else) that you are untouchable. I assure you there will come a time and day that you will fall from your lofty perch. The log process wouldn't fail without you...I assure you.
ttotm- You are lazy as hell. You flirt with all the guys to get them to do all your work. You tried it with me the other day....didn't work. You are off more than you work and yet everytime you do work all we hear about is how tired you are. Tired from what> Its certainly not from working. Well, I guess you could be tired from getting those skin tight pants on you wear to work. I am not even sure how you get those things on. Or down for that matter. Hope you don't have any urgent bathroom needs to attend to .


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 2, 2017)

People who place themselves on a perch tend to lose their balance; thus the fall can be quite spectacular.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Jul 2, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> People who place themselves on a perch tend to lose their balance; thus the fall can be quite spectacular.



What if it's other people that think so highly of you that they put you on said perch? 

As in they hold you to such a high standard that impossible to live up to?


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 2, 2017)

That's when you jump 
Fortunately, I've never been put on a perch, pedestal or otherwise.
Advantages of people not having high opinions of me.
Just as well; I don't like heights.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 2, 2017)

Heights are just numbers


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 2, 2017)

....until it teams up with gravity.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 3, 2017)

TTOSTL... Please don't preach about how important helping the guest. You clearly saw I had a line at GS and then you tell the guests I will be right with them as you walk away. Don't you think hopping behind the counter to help the guests is guest service?


----------



## Pale (Jul 3, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> TTOSTL... Please don't preach about how important helping the guest. You clearly saw I had a line at GS and then you tell the guests I will be right with them as you walk away. Don't you think hopping behind the counter to help the guests is guest service?


They're an STL, they have other important business matters to attend to. Like figuring out what to order for lunch, and taking credit for shit they didn't do.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 4, 2017)

HEY STL IT'S NOT BUSY IN SEASONAL LIKE I FUCKING SAID. I COULD HAVE SET MY FOCALS BUT NOOOOOOO YOU WANTED FUCKING CHIPS AND BOTTLED WATER THERE WELL GUESS WHAT IT DIDNT SELL FUCK YOU


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 5, 2017)

TTO TL: I was only given approx half the number of hours I normally get for this week. I talked to HR to make sure it was just a fluke, and then picked up a couple cashier shifts to round out my hours. NBD for somebody who spent her first nearly two years at Spot as a cashier. Don't say to me "well sorry, maybe the LOD will let you work SL tonight anyway" when you see me come in for a cashier shift. I've made it clear that I...don't really enjoy SL. I used to be able to work different areas each week, and miss that. So these cashier shifts are a nice change. Just because you and most of the rest of our team do not want to leave SL EVER doesn't mean I'm not going to enjoy my global-ness. Let me be.


----------



## toredandkhaki (Jul 5, 2017)

oath2order said:


> HEY STL IT'S NOT BUSY IN SEASONAL LIKE I FUCKING SAID. I COULD HAVE SET MY FOCALS BUT NOOOOOOO YOU WANTED FUCKING CHIPS AND BOTTLED WATER THERE WELL GUESS WHAT IT DIDNT SELL FUCK YOU


 in my store, it's in the opposite side of the store as market, so most guests didn't even know anything was over there


----------



## Pale (Jul 5, 2017)

oath2order said:


> HEY STL IT'S NOT BUSY IN SEASONAL LIKE I FUCKING SAID. I COULD HAVE SET MY FOCALS BUT NOOOOOOO YOU WANTED FUCKING CHIPS AND BOTTLED WATER THERE WELL GUESS WHAT IT DIDNT SELL FUCK YOU


Seems like most STL's are incompetent on what needs to be done. There are a few that worked on the sales floor and moved their way up, but most of them do what they _think_ will be good. Instead of getting other peoples opinions to ensure that the store will not suffer from a poor decision.


----------



## miniminter (Jul 5, 2017)

TTOTM just because I'm not married to the mother of my children doesn't mean I'm a bad person.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 5, 2017)

miniminter said:


> TTOTM just because I'm not married to the mother of my children doesn't mean I'm a bad person.



As long as your children are happy and taken care of.. you're fine. You don't need to be married to be a good parent. You're awesome.


----------



## miniminter (Jul 5, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> As long as your children are happy and taken care of.. you're fine. You don't need to be married to be a good parent. You're awesome.


Eh she's old so I try to take it with a grain of salt lol what's funny is she never married and never had kids.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 5, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Seems like most STL's are incompetent on what needs to be done. There are a few that worked on the sales floor and moved their way up, but most of them do what they _think_ will be good. Instead of getting other peoples opinions to ensure that the store will not suffer from a poor decision.



Yeah we put three pallets of the same brand of water there


----------



## NPC (Jul 5, 2017)

There are two kinds of employees. 

*TYPE A:* This is the kind of employee who just does tasks until it's time to go home. They don't have a real sense of urgency. They don't see hwo their job contributes to the big picture. They're just waiting for their time to run out.

*TYPE B:* This is the kind of employee who tries to accomplish as much as they can before it's time to go home. They see what things will have to be done still if they don't finish, and how that impacts the rest of the day. Thus, they're great multi-taskers, manage their time better, and finish a lot more in a shift.​
There are many good and bad ways to look at both types of workers, depending on your ethics and what you find to be the best use of your time. I'm illustrating these two types to set up the complaint I have about a fellow TM. So now....TTOTM....If you're *TYPE A*, it makes no sense for you to complain about your lack of hours, and the general lack of interest managment has in you. I can tell you're frustrated, but dammit, you're not going to get the praise you so desperately crave, doing the bare minimum and being a fucking half-assed worker. You can't expect everyone to hold you in high regard, if you can barely be an adequate worker. Not only are you defective, but you're incapable of taking any constructive feedback. Just fuck off already. Step up or get out.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 5, 2017)

TTOFTM....Spent a good portion of my morning zoning until flow came to push and messed it up. Stop putting things where they don't belong. Stop moving things from where they belong to a place they don't belong.


----------



## tgtJose (Jul 6, 2017)

tgtJose said:


> To that signing TM at another store:
> 
> I hope you weren't planning to start building BTS shippers shippers this week, because we have your gigantic blue signing pallet...
> 
> I don't know how the hell it ended up on our trailer, since it's clearly labeled with your store number, but we're sweeping it back today so hopefully you should have it by the end of the week.


Update: They sent the same pallet back to our store yesterday...even though it's still clearly labeled with your store number.

The flow TL made some calls, and he must have reached someone with some pull, because within an hour we had a driver with an empty trailer arrive to take it back to the DC. Hopefully you get it within the next day or two...


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 6, 2017)

To that one ETL: You are really underwhelming me right now.


----------



## soyaxo (Jul 6, 2017)

TTOTM: I'm surprised you left voluntarily before you were involuntarily terminated for your performance (or lack thereof). You're great as a person, but as a co-worker -- not so much. See you on the flipside.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Jul 6, 2017)

Tto(new)tm:. Don't worry about what I'm doing, just know that while I'm at work I stay busy and working.


----------



## HLN13 (Jul 7, 2017)

TOTOTM('S): When our GSTL calls for a back-up cashier, I'm not the only one who can or has to respond. I'm busy with my own projects too. Guests are always number one priority.

Also, when we're so backed up, that even with two backup cashiers, lines are still stretching all the way across the main aisle, and the GSTL says they need ALL CASHIER TRAINED TM's to the front lanes, damnit, respond!!!!!

Unless you are already with a guest or having a medical emergency, RESPOND!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 7, 2017)

HardlineNewbie13 said:


> TOTOTM('S): When our GSTL calls for a back-up cashier, I'm not the only one who can or has to respond. I'm busy with my own projects too. Guests are always number one priority.
> 
> Also, when we're so backed up, that even with two backup cashiers, lines are still stretching all the way across the main aisle, and the GSTL says they need ALL CASHIER TRAINED TM's to the front lanes, damnit, respond!!!!!
> 
> Unless you are already with a guest or having a medical emergency, RESPOND!


I want to know what the ETL's are up to when this call comes out? They should respond, too.


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Jul 7, 2017)

To that one Sr. Salesfloor Team Lead: Fuck you. I tried my hardest to give you the benefit of the doubt and to understand you. I try to understand everyone, but you're just impossible. I understand playing favorites a little, but you're in your forties and act like a child. Stop taking out your frustrations out on every single team member around you that you don't like. People will go to great lengths to avoid you out of fear of what version of you they'll get one moment and another one the next. High school is over, get it together.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 7, 2017)

TTO new tm: I was pushing bullseye this morning and I literally watched you go into the restroom 15 times. Maybe you have a medical issue, or maybe you are trying to avoid certain work duties. I kinda think its the latter, cause I heard our TLs talking to you later in the day about something you didn't get done. If you don't like the job, you can leave. With E2E, we cant afford not to have good workers.


----------



## NKG (Jul 7, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I want to know what the ETL's are up to when this call comes out? They should respond, too.



My STL and ETL will get on a lane if no one responds within a minute.


----------



## HLN13 (Jul 7, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> My STL and ETL will get on a lane if no one responds within a minute.


Hah, I wish. I've never even seen my STL before and our ETL's are either in their office or working on bigger projects on the floor.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 7, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> My STL and ETL will get on a lane if no one responds within a minute.


I've never seen our STL on a lane. The STL even made the comment to a guest that we would be right with them and then walked away leaving me with a line. I have seen, on occasion, an ETL hop on or cover the front so the GSA could jump on.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 8, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> There are two kinds of employees.
> 
> *TYPE A:* This is the kind of employee who just does tasks until it's time to go home. They don't have a real sense of urgency. They don't see hwo their job contributes to the big picture. They're just waiting for their time to run out.
> 
> ...


We have some *Type A*’s at my store. Most on flow. Not surprising.


----------



## Pale (Jul 8, 2017)

HardlineNewbie13 said:


> I'm not the only one who can or has to respond. I'm busy with my own projects too.


I wish my FUCKING STORE WOULD UNDERSTAND THIS! Even my fucking STL doesn't understand that when I'm in electronics, I'm one of the last to be called for back up, right ahead of PA/Market. But nope, the first sign of a back-up is "Pale can you back-up?" No, I'm in electronics and we have 2 hardlines and 3-4 softlines, they can go up too. "You need to head up, Pale." So fucking aggravating, sometimes I regret being the main response whenever I'm hardlines.


----------



## Kaitii (Jul 8, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> I wish my FUCKING STORE WOULD UNDERSTAND THIS! Even my fucking STL doesn't understand that when I'm in electronics, I'm one of the last to be called for back up, right ahead of PA/Market. But nope, the first sign of a back-up is "Pale can you back-up?" No, I'm in electronics and we have 2 hardlines and 3-4 softlines, they can go up too. "You need to head up, Pale." So fucking aggravating, sometimes I regret being the main response whenever I'm hardlines.


what the fuck

electronics will n e v e r go up at my store unless the front is dying and we'd be the last resort after market and the ETLs

ive had some tls and etls try and call me but i literally say no and they dont push it (this is when i was a fresh electronics tm and cashiering didnt go back to spirling me into anxiety attacks)


----------



## Pale (Jul 8, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> what the fuck
> 
> electronics will n e v e r go up at my store unless the front is dying and we'd be the last resort after market and the ETLs
> 
> ive had some tls and etls try and call me but i literally say no and they dont push it


My store is full of lazy fucks that lie and say they're busy with guests when they're sitting there with mobile shooting the shit about TV or something.


----------



## Apapaia (Jul 8, 2017)

To that one cashier I want to ask "What's your expectation when pressing the button for additional cashier and you can clearly see that ALL the lanes are being used?". I swear in this store they press the button as if that would make people go away or something...


----------



## HRZone (Jul 8, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I've never seen our STL on a lane. The STL even made the comment to a guest that we would be right with them and then walked away leaving me with a line. I have seen, on occasion, an ETL hop on or cover the front so the GSA could jump on.



I miss my old stl. Once there was a call for backup, no response. Second call no response. He walkies he's coming up but stops in my etl hr office and yells at her and softlines etl to get off their phones and come back up. 

Epic moment that confirmed he was a baller.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 8, 2017)

HRZone said:


> I miss my old stl. Once there was a call for backup, no response. Second call no response. He walkies he's coming up but stops in my etl hr office and yells at her and softlines etl to get off their phones and come back up.
> 
> Epic moment that confirmed he was a baller.


There could be a guest first and the STL and ETL's would be in line for Starbucks. I have seen it several times.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 8, 2017)

Are people afraid to call out the ETLs by name? I don't see why that wouldn't work, or at least get them to think of a shitty excuse and let the whole store hear it.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 8, 2017)

Apapaia said:


> To that one cashier I want to ask "What's your expectation when pressing the button for additional cashier and you can clearly see that ALL the lanes are being used?". I swear in this store they press the button as if that would make people go away or something...



They do this at my store, again a type A worker who can't be bothered to look around and see that every lane they can see is taken. They just keep hitting the button.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 8, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> I wish my FUCKING STORE WOULD UNDERSTAND THIS! Even my fucking STL doesn't understand that when I'm in electronics, I'm one of the last to be called for back up, right ahead of PA/Market. But nope, the first sign of a back-up is "Pale can you back-up?" No, I'm in electronics and we have 2 hardlines and 3-4 softlines, they can go up too. "You need to head up, Pale." So fucking aggravating, sometimes I regret being the main response whenever I'm hardlines.





Kaitii said:


> what the fuck
> 
> electronics will n e v e r go up at my store unless the front is dying and we'd be the last resort after market and the ETLs
> 
> ive had some tls and etls try and call me but i literally say no and they dont push it (this is when i was a fresh electronics tm and cashiering didnt go back to spirling me into anxiety attacks)



I don't think they would ever call for Electronics at my store.  They've got their own cash register to run.


----------



## Marcellow (Jul 8, 2017)

TTOTL (in training): Can't believe you're promoted to TL. People don't even respect you on the remodel team, even when people left you in charge simply because you gave wrong directions to the team and blame others. Despite that, your old TL thought you're ready and convinced the higher ups as well.

The announcement had even other TLs rolling their eyes.


----------



## Pale (Jul 8, 2017)

Ttostl: why the fuck do you work me like a dog and expect me to get zone done while working flexibles, covering market, and the pulls you keep making? I'm not a fucking robot. I can only do so much shit you stupid bitch.


----------



## Pale (Jul 8, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Ttostl: why the fuck do you work me like a dog and expect me to get zone done while working flexibles, covering market, and the pulls you keep making? I'm not a fucking robot. I can only do so much shit you stupid bitch.


TTOSTL part 2: You get mad at me because I don't think like you do? Fuck off. We were understaffed so you trust me with extra work, that means something. But don't get mad at me because I forgot to write the number of a cancelled FF item when you were yelling at me over the walkie to get over to huddle.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jul 10, 2017)

TTTwoTMs I actually have no problem with PDA. But did you need to sit right next to me in the breakroom to cuddle up and start feeding each other? The very next seat? Especially when your shift was already over. 

(I moved)


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 11, 2017)

TTO leadership team: get it together!

TL over walkie: Doglover, can you print some signs for the kids' uniform polos?
Me *thinking I know I saw signs for them already* What type of signs?
TL: 7 X 11s. The LOD is auditing the ad and did not see signs for them.
Me: Umm, they're here.
TL: I have to leave for the day, can you talk to the LOD about it?
Me: LOD, there are already signs for the polos?
LOD: Oh, okay, I didn't check to see if they were up already.


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 11, 2017)

To the store: When the plastics bag is full, start a new one *and take the old one down.* How hard is that? Not at all. At this point I don't care if you can't get them into the box, just at least stop leaving them hanging for the thinking-deprived to try and cram their plastic into an already overstuffed and ripped bag.

To that one TL: Leadership is going to start cracking down on attendance and people's jobs are on the line? Yeah right. You play this tune every couple of months and nothing happens. The team needs the bodies so unless somebody gets caught stealing or doesn't show up for a week nothing's going to happen. I really doubt having a new ETL is going to change much of anything.

To that one vendor: There's firm handshakes and then there's the out of nowhere bone crushing experience you gave me. If that's you being friendly (I hope it was) I don't want to piss you off.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jul 11, 2017)

TOT New etl. I had a lot of faith in you until today. This is your third rotation and you barely knew how to use the my device, and couldn't really push efficiently.  You are still nice, but obviously love your office too much.


----------



## NKG (Jul 11, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> TOT New stl. I had a lot of faith in you until today. This is your third rotation and you barely knew how to use the my device, and couldn't really push efficiently.  You are still nice, but obviously love your office too much.



This is why I respect any STL I had they worked for Target while they got an education and worked their way up. They may not know everything but they know the basics.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 12, 2017)

Shoutout to my PMT who, upon seeing one burnt out lightbulb in the fixture room, decided to replace them all.

It's bright as day in there and I love it so much


----------



## NKG (Jul 12, 2017)

TtoTm-

Just a rant.

Anyone else have a TM who does whatever they want and chimes in conversations that are already resolved on the radio? Its even worse since leadership determined they can't coach that team member. Even worse its not like they are doing anything wrong.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 12, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> TtoTm-
> 
> Just a rant.
> 
> Anyone else have a TM who does whatever they want and chimes in conversations that are already resolved on the radio? Its even worse since leadership determined they can't coach that team member. Even worse its not like they are doing anything wrong.


Every time they do it just say politely "thanks! we resolved X a few minutes ago." they'll get the hint after a little bit


----------



## NKG (Jul 12, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Every time they do it just say politely "thanks! we resolved X a few minutes ago." they'll get the hint after a little bit



Tried it...doesn't work.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 12, 2017)

Give them a super-perky smile & say cheerfully: "Thank you for sharing!" then resume normal activities.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 13, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> TtoTm-
> 
> Just a rant.
> 
> ...


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 13, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> To the store: When the plastics bag is full, start a new one *and take the old one down.* How hard is that? Not at all. At this point I don't care if you can't get them into the box, just at least stop leaving them hanging for the thinking-deprived to try and cram their plastic into an already overstuffed and ripped bag.


TMs at my store are encouraged to overfill it (ours in in a gaylord box on a pallet on the ground), so when its completely overflowing you just put half of it into another bag and then you end up with two full bags (but no so full you can't tie it closed).



oath2order said:


> Shoutout to my PMT who, upon seeing one burnt out lightbulb in the fixture room, decided to replace them all.
> 
> It's bright as day in there and I love it so much


Can I have your PMT? Mine refuses to change lightbulbs in the backroom until enough of them are burnt out that he can spend half the day working on changing them.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 13, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> This is why I respect any STL I had they worked for Target while they got an education and worked their way up. They may not know everything but they know the basics.



My STL was ok until she fucked with reviews while the ETL of those TL's was on vacation.. And its funny cause they were the only two TL's with green processes.. But she bumped up other TL reviews with blood red scores..


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 14, 2017)

TTOTM: please don't tell guests "you can check out at pharmacy, they're never busy" when you have no fucking clue if we are busy or not. Especially when the guest has half a cart full of crap. I had 10 rxs in the queue due in <10 minutes, the pharmacist was on the phone, and the other tech was on break. I'm sorry the guest got pissed because I sent her up front, but I had more important things to do and I don't appreciate you telling me I "could have just rang her out." Yes, I "could" have, but we get scored on whether or not our work is done when promised. I was already trying to clean up the mess my coworker left when she went on break, I wasn't about to make it worse by ringing out a bunch of random crap.


----------



## StockerAce (Jul 15, 2017)

TTOTM: (humble brag time) Thank you for saying "You and [other tm] are seriously two of the best hires we've had in a long time." Being with Spot less than 12 months and from a guy that's pretty well respected is appreciated.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 15, 2017)

TTOTL:

You're the reason why my sphincters are all clenching this morning.  You make my shifts miserable.  I hope this is your weekend off.


----------



## Marcellow (Jul 15, 2017)

TTOTL: You've been nothing short of amazing. Sad to see myself off the remodel team but thank you for talking to me about my upcoming surgery and putting me in my new position before my LOA on the week 3 schedule so I won't lose out on my spot 

TTOSTL: You're leaving and I don't feel a thing - barely knew you and you've only been here less than a year. You didn't give me grief so that's something.


----------



## WestLoggy (Jul 15, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOTL:
> 
> You're the reason why my sphincters are all clenching this morning.  You make my shifts miserable.  I hope this is your weekend off.


This. Oh gawd ..... this


----------



## StockerAce (Jul 15, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> TTOTL:
> 
> You're the reason why my sphincters are all clenching this morning.  You make my shifts miserable.  I hope this is your weekend off.


We have an ETL like that...multiple TMs hope his shift doesn't overlap with their own...


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 16, 2017)

It's her weekend off.  I might be able to poop this morning.   hahahahaha


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 16, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> It's her weekend off.  I might be able to poop this morning.   hahahahaha



Enjoy the poop. You deserve it. Don't forget the the biohazard sign lol.


----------



## Kaitii (Jul 16, 2017)

TToTM

I get that you're an older lady and you like talking to people but

Fuck off, there's no need to act passive agressive about me being on my phone while I'm waiting to clock in and tryna eat my damn breakfast. You were also talking at me from across the room??? I didn't even know you were talking to me??? Man this is why I usually wear headphones its too early for this shit


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 16, 2017)

TTOETL: I know the waters "aren't there for just anyone to take." Someone knocked one off and I was putting it back on the table, _like I said. _There really was no need to then tell me, "you can't just take one!" Kindly go fornicate with thyself using a sharp instrument.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 16, 2017)

From a long time ago but I was just reminded of it now...

*Woman I've never seen before hands me a dependent discount card at the register. I was new at this point and didn't recognize the tm name but it had our store # on it. The card says inactive or something like that when I scan it and I call GSTL*
Woman: I don't understand why it would be inactive...
GSTL: *calls HRtm on walkie*
HRTM: That tm hasn't worked here in 5 months.
Woman: What? He hasn't????

I want to know how this woman didn't know her husband quit FIVE months ago? Or was she really trying to pull something over on us? I wonder what the tm was up to.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 16, 2017)

Had that happen & the woman said "Oh! It's probably expired & he hasn't got a new one yet..."
I just gave a look of "Sure, whatever you wanna believe."
She didn't get a discount tho.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 17, 2017)

To the ETL Logistics: Please kindly know your damn job and get my research pulled before the rest of my team goes home for the day. I bust ass to have the task list done so they can push most of  it out in their four hour shift and along with the pog fills which you have wasted having them run all the reshop. And don't act surprised when you get told that 25 batches piled up since your boys couldn't be bothered to pull them. I shouldn't have to tell you that at 6:30am the task list drops and batches start dropping. 

And don't forget my stand alone research batches sitting in the EXF que.. There is another 15 sitting there.. 

No I can't tell you every single time I drop a batch, those batches drop when you move fill groups within the task list. WTF have you been doing for the last couple months when we went 4am did you pay attention to anything happening around you other than your flow team? Or it never occurred to you that when we come in when we used to take equipment away from your flow team we actually used it for something?  Obviously not.. 

No. I will not stay late to push out all this stuff..


----------



## WestLoggy (Jul 17, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> Kindly go fornicate with thyself using a sharp instrument.


I am so loving these statements.  My notebook of "_awesome things to say while working at Spot_" is filling up quite nicely.  Thank you for this.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 18, 2017)

TTNTM:

You're so new that you don't have a name yet and that's just fine.   If I want to know it, I'll ask.
But when I'm on my lunch, texting, with my head down, and you sit down two tables away from me and start chattering AT me, don't expect me to instantly drop what I'm doing.

I could have been texting nonsense emojis or a doctor's office or God himself so don't interrupt.

TTotherNTM:

You just got your name tag and you think you're better than everyone else???  You don't know 90% of what you need to know.  When I asked why you were trying to RFID with a Zebra, and not a MyDevice you snarked "I know what I'm doing, I'm done with my training!" so I laughed and said Okay.
It was amusing to watch you trying to find the app.
It was amusing to watch your service desk pile higher and higher with crap.
It was hysterical when the GSA caught you checking your texts on your phone.

Ah, sometimes I love being a cashier and watching some smug twat crash and burn.


----------



## WestLoggy (Jul 18, 2017)

As above, TTotherNTM: nice to meet you at the beginning of day two.  You seem okay.  Oh, you've worked at XYZ Retail for 4 years and know how retail runs.  That's nice.  Huh?  Oh.  Wha...?  You think it's completely ridiculous that you are still considered a trainee after one day? You think Spot should see immediately you "know retail" and to leave you alone to do your job?  Oh.  You say you know everything you need to know about retail based on your extensive career consisting of running a cash register for 4 years at XYZ Retail?  That's nice.  Now leave me alone to eat my sandwich in peace.  You are a douchecicle.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 18, 2017)

WestLoggy said:


> As above, TTotherNTM: nice to meet you at the beginning of day two.  You seem okay.  Oh, you've worked at XYZ Retail for 4 years and know how retail runs.  That's nice.  Huh?  Oh.  Wha...?  You think it's completely ridiculous that you are still considered a trainee after one day? You think Spot should see immediately you "know retail" and to leave you alone to do your job?  Oh.  You say you know everything you need to know about retail based on your extensive career consisting of running a cash register for 4 years at XYZ Retail?  That's nice.  Now leave me alone to eat my sandwich in peace.  You are a douchecicle.


I can't stand when people pull the "I've worked as X, so I know everything" BS. Ive actually told them, "well, you've never worked HERE, so you don't know how WE do things!"


----------



## Redzee (Jul 18, 2017)

My store. You're the greatest.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 18, 2017)

TTOAPTM:  Thank you for being understanding about me being a walking accident and taking charge of my Zebra while I ran to the restroom.  With my luck it would have fallen into the toilet or I would have stepped on it or kicked it if I placed it on the floor to avoid dropping it in the toilet.


----------



## WestLoggy (Jul 19, 2017)

TTotherNTM mentioned previously: Oh hi.  I see you are now on what ... day three?  Oh?  You were "scolded" for not assisting a guest? Why? Oh? You didn't know where suchandsuch item is in the store so you just pointed in a general direction and told them "over that way"?  Why didn't you just say you were new and didn't know for sure but let me ask a more experienced TM?  Oh, you don't do that because it displays weakness, you say? And what? You didn't radio the backroom to check if product X was in stock when a guest said the shelf was empty.  Why was that?  Oh, because it should never be empty? What is the capacity?  *sigh* Capacity is how many fit on the shelf.  Oh ... two ... and you think we should always have at least three dozen of the $800 Dyson vacuums available at all times?  Well, tell ya what: this is not Sears.  This is not XYZ appliance store.  This is Spot, a big-box discount retailer so no, we do not keep that many on the shelf because we they do not sell like hotcakes on a daily basis but, you know something ... we typically have about 5 in the backroom (interrupts me) ... oh, I see.  You know ow retail runs and we are doing it wrong.  We ... this location brings in 8 figures a year so I think they kinda know how to do it but here, this is the Spot job openings.  I'm sure the position of CEO will be better suited for you ... you little twat steamer.

The saga continues ...


----------



## HRZone (Jul 19, 2017)

Westloggy aren't you overnight? How is your fellow tm even around guest?


----------



## WestLoggy (Jul 19, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Westloggy aren't you overnight? How is your fellow tm even around guest?


I work both o/n and day as I'm transitioning to full on day.  Often, I see the openers in the break room prior to leaving.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 19, 2017)

TTOTMS: What in the world did you DO all day? Two of you on a slow day watching the fitting room and emptying out all the reshop was too much for you? Our amazing special needs tm cleaned it all out once she got done other projects and then complained about you to the TL. Good for her. (P.S. This is why I couldn't be a TL. I'd tell these tms to do some work or go home).


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 19, 2017)

TTOTM:

Ugh, thanks for the sticky mess.  It took me 2 hours to catch up all the shit you didn't do.

TTNTM:  You're funny.  You make me laugh.  Let's have a beer some time.


----------



## goingto4 (Jul 20, 2017)

TTOTM: I can see messing up the return scan DPCI count by one or two. But for each of the eight Independence Day boxes to be off by almost two dozen...many sympathies to you dear friend.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 20, 2017)

TTOETLTrainee - Thanks for helping with push today. Next time please remove the plastic packaging before putting out the merchandise.


----------



## StockerAce (Jul 20, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> TTOETLTrainee - Thanks for helping with push today. Next time please remove the plastic packaging before putting out the merchandise.


hahaha. You know that furniture that has that plastic wrapping with big red letters telling you to remove it before putting on the shelf? I'd say 60% of the product on the shelves has that still on it. I think me and one other tm are the only two that remove it...


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Jul 21, 2017)

TTOTM: I don't know how to feel about you anymore. You're older, working two jobs and usually come to work tired and sore from your first job. You're a nice lady, and I can't imagine what it would be like living in your shoes. However you speak broken English and refuse to carry a radio so you can't respond to call buttons, help guests effectively, or back up front end. We would get so much more done if they replaced you with some random college kid capable of pushing freight, but I'd hate to see you get fired.

TTOTM: I wouldn't care about seeing you standing around doing literally nothing productive after your freight if you didn't brag about 'pretending to do your job' and complain about 'actually having to do your job for once'. Your terrible work ethic doesn't affect me, but you're crazy if you think people aren't talking about it. 

And holy MOLY if I overhear you say "why do I need to zone it's just going to get messy again anyway", or complain about your 2 pallets of freight again... I'm going to have an aneurysm.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jul 21, 2017)

TOTM. Would it fucking kill you to be on time once. Over 2 hours late today, and you just waltz in like nothing's wrong.


To the entire flow team: fuck off, especially the 15 people who called off. We've been pushing truck all day.


----------



## HLN13 (Jul 21, 2017)

I wish I was at a store that was this fun


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 21, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> I wish I was at a store that was this fun



Lmao I saw that there and cracked up


----------



## HLN13 (Jul 22, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> Lmao I saw that there and cracked up


Also, whoever did that is clearly really lazy, they didn't even bother grabbing peghooks..


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 22, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> Also, whoever did that is clearly really lazy, they didn't even bother grabbing peghooks..


Maybe they didn't have any for a sidecap or didn't know where to find them?


----------



## WestLoggy (Jul 22, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> I wish I was at a store that was this fun


If I didn't know any better I would think that was my store.  We recently had chocolate bars, midol and tampons on a sidecap.  Made me nervous just looking at it.


----------



## HLN13 (Jul 22, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Maybe they didn't have any for a sidecap or didn't know where to find them?


If you don't know where to find peghooks you probably shouldn't be setting sidecaps imo... I've never even set a sidecap and I know where they are


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 22, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> If you don't know where to find peghooks you probably shouldn't be setting sidecaps imo... I've never even set a sidecap and I know where they are


I've never set one either. But I assume they are a different type of peghook since the back is different, and it's possible they couldn't find those specific ones.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Jul 22, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> I wish I was at a store that was this fun


The Netflix and Chill Sidecap.


----------



## REDcardHell (Jul 22, 2017)

TTOTM: congrats, you are cross-trained in hardlines and you were hired no more than 3 weeks before I was. You are not a GSA so that does not mean you have the authority to tell me what to do and last time I checked, when working a cashier shift, you don't need a box cutter.


----------



## TTGOz (Jul 22, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> I wish I was at a store that was this fun



I have an endcap in Pharmacy exactly like that... lmao. It's not with Netflix giftcards(don't have any as far as I know) but they had the little packagings of travel kleenexes where the giftcards would be.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 23, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> If you don't know where to find peghooks you probably shouldn't be setting sidecaps imo... I've never even set a sidecap and I know where they are



Knowing where they are and actually getting to them are two different things.. Why I had to set a side cap with the bucket shelves instead of pegs for some hand sanitizer I did last week..


----------



## HLN13 (Jul 23, 2017)

TTOHLTL- You were trying to show me how to do research today and I thanked you but told you I already was taught. You smiled and told me how much you love me and how amazing I'm doing and how all our TL's and ETL's talk about me and say they wish they could steal me for their areas. That really made my day. So thank you


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 24, 2017)

To the Front End: I get that you're told to never, ever, ever override destroy anything. Fine. But could you use some fucking common sense when it comes to food? Just because you're pretending that you donated that bottle of juice that says "keep refrigerated" does not mean you have to go all the way and put it on the donations pallet. Or the once-frozen ravioli sitting around all weekend. Or moldy strawberries. Or a bag of glass and soy sauce. I'm getting sick of every few weeks having to talk to somebody, seeing results and then going right back to square one.

To that one TM: Thanks for your whole fucking "Override is the devil! Never throw anything away!" crusade instead of _teaching people when to destroy or not destroy and enforcing it._


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 24, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> To the Front End: I get that you're told to never, ever, ever override destroy anything. Fine. But could you use some fucking common sense when it comes to food? Just because you're pretending that you donated that bottle of juice that says "keep refrigerated" does not mean you have to go all the way and put it on the donations pallet. Or the once-frozen ravioli sitting around all weekend. Or moldy strawberries. Or a bag of glass and soy sauce. I'm getting sick of every few weeks having to talk to somebody, seeing results and then going right back to square one.
> 
> To that one TM: Thanks for your whole fucking "Override is the devil! Never throw anything away!" crusade instead of _teaching people when to destroy or not destroy and enforcing it._



At my store if it must be refrigerated or you wouldn't eat it without getting sick.. it gets tossed.


----------



## That BackroomGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

To that one TM: Thanks for saying you completed price change, went on lunch immediately after, and never bothered to come back. Gave me a very interesting night.


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 24, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> At my store if it must be refrigerated or you wouldn't eat it without getting sick.. it gets tossed.


I might try putting a reminder to that effect up and seeing what happens. Then again I've had one by my donations pallet saying "do not put anything that needs to be kept cold or frozen here" up for a while and here we are.

I miss the one cart attendant we had who I caught throwing a returned carseat into the compactor because the sticker said "Toss" so that's where it goes, right? I could have hugged him for that.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 24, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> I might try putting a reminder to that effect up and seeing what happens. Then again I've had one by my donations pallet saying "do not put anything that needs to be kept cold or frozen here" up for a while and here we are.
> 
> I miss the one cart attendant we had who I caught throwing a returned carseat into the compactor because the sticker said "Toss" so that's where it goes, right? I could have hugged him for that.



We've also had fresh fruit put into the paid and left for days... I had to clean out several packs of strawberries last summer.. science projects.. Or wine I guess lol


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 24, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> To the Front End: I get that you're told to never, ever, ever override destroy anything. Fine. But could you use some fucking common sense when it comes to food? Just because you're pretending that you donated that bottle of juice that says "keep refrigerated" does not mean you have to go all the way and put it on the donations pallet. Or the once-frozen ravioli sitting around all weekend. Or moldy strawberries. Or a bag of glass and soy sauce. I'm getting sick of every few weeks having to talk to somebody, seeing results and then going right back to square one.
> 
> To that one TM: Thanks for your whole fucking "Override is the devil! Never throw anything away!" crusade instead of _teaching people when to destroy or not destroy and enforcing it._


At my store the front end doesn't donate anything. If we can't re shop (dairy, frozen) it gets tossed.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 24, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> At my store the front end doesn't donate anything. If we can't re shop (dairy, frozen) it gets tossed.


Yeah but at a lot of stores they want everyone to avoid overriding what the POS or PDA says to do with it. So if it says to donate that moldy fruit or salvage that broken glass, we go with that...and then just throw it in the trash anyway.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 24, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> To that one TM: Thanks for your whole fucking "Override is the devil! Never throw anything away!" crusade instead of _teaching people when to destroy or not destroy and enforcing it._



Man, I would hate that here and I'm not in Market. Donating a pack of underwear that's missing two pieces is reasonable. Donating the jeans where someone clearly didn't know how to use a box cutter, pressed too hard and slashed through the seat of the jeans is unreasonable.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 24, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Yeah but at a lot of stores they want everyone to avoid overriding what the POS or PDA says to do with it. So if it says to donate that moldy fruit or salvage that broken glass, we go with that...and then just throw it in the trash anyway.


that's insane. we are heavily encouraged to override to destroy market items if needed


----------



## themidniteTM (Jul 24, 2017)

TTOTL - I know you're super stressed being the  SLTL and all, but I'm not incompetent...so you don't need to treat me as such. I know that you're having a hard time leading while also not spreading your stress to your TM's, and that you're probably not even aware of it, but shit...as a new TM it really gets me down.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 25, 2017)

The fuckong Acosta vendors need to stop using my store for training. They block up the fixture room computer for a fucking hour


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 26, 2017)

Salesfloor TMs:

Please learn how to backstock casepacks!!!! If it doesn't look right or you're not sure, just ask for help!!

Those pick labels peel right off and stick to the side of the box that faces out...just like every single other box. If you just scan it and put it on the self with the label out of view, it wastes time when you go to pull it later.

If it doesn't have a pick label, bcode it!! (Looking at whomever was responsible for backstocking the leftovers from the two pallets of Avery binders).

And finally, don't just fucking shove stuff onto the shelf behind other stuff. I am seriously at a loss as to the thought process that goes into deciding to pack shelves that full, when there is tons of other open space nearby. Do you not realize how big of a pain in the ass you create for yourself when you need to pull something from there??


----------



## StockerAce (Jul 26, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Salesfloor TMs:
> 
> Please learn how to backstock casepacks!!!! If it doesn't look right or you're not sure, just ask for help!!
> 
> ...


I wish I could like this 100 times over! I feel your pain...very much so. Everything you posted aggravates the hell out of me. Add in that someone will put ONE case of something in bulk racking. One. Not one left over from a big bulk collection, but just one case.


----------



## Pale (Jul 26, 2017)

TTOETL: I can understand you wanting me to help work the hardlines pulls when theres nothing for me to do in electronics besides help guests. 
But when I'm ass deep in zones, and I still have to work out the electronics pull that was pulled late because we have a new BRTM? Fuck off.
I didn't finish my zones because you literally forced me to stop what I was doing, so I could help our lazy ass HLTM with his backed up pulls.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey backroom/SFS folks: I'll help you find items in SL but if I'm being trying to figure out a planogram and there are a few tms not really doing much nearby, you could ask them.  Yeah I get it that they might not be as quick as me with finding things, but I'm kinda busy over here.  And in return for helping me (backroom guy I'm looking at you!) maybe you can prioritize pulling my POGs before the GSA's?


----------



## Zone (Jul 27, 2017)

To the few early morning flow team members: You guys are the highest paid TMs in the store. It's uncanny how much you try shirking your responsibilities of your f__king job onto other people. Every single day you guys manage to find whatever POG or revision I'm working on and your eyes straight up sparkle. All of you. "Oh! You're in this aisle!" you'll say when you find me. Then you'll proceed to try to push whatever product you have by getting completely in my way and putting the product "where it goes but the DPCI's don't mach!" and "Whelp, guess we'll just have to leave this stuff for him to do!".

To the early morning flow team leader: learn to ask a proper question. You asked me what I was doing three times. You rolled your eyes at me when I gave you the same answer three times. I know the answer you were fishing for but I'm not going to give you the satisfaction.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 27, 2017)

No STL the pushers are not magic solutions to your problens


----------



## Marcellow (Jul 27, 2017)

TTOTM: I'm so glad the remodel was practically over because I had had enough of you. I know you preferred my boyfriend but jokes on you, he doesnt like you either and just is nice to everyone (bless his kind soul). You always complained about this other person on the team but I realized you are just as bad as she is, even worse in fact. I left that 3-tier thinking you might need a backstock cart to finish up in toys after I moved to push cosmetics. You came over screaming for my name, demanding me to come over here and tell me to go "pick up after myself."

Fine, whatever. I went to go take it back but I lost it when you followed behind me telling me I need to work better, I'm shit and making unnecessary comments towards my work ethic. I turned around and told you to shut up and stop running your mouth off. Who the hell do you think you are, talking to me like that? 

You then proceeded to call me a nasty person and that you won't shut up. So I went over and told our TL about you so he can handle the situation.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 27, 2017)

Why does me STL think that Im the only person able to put up pushrrs


----------



## Marcellow (Jul 27, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Why does me STL think that Im the only person able to put up pushrrs



Lol what? They're so easy to put in though that anyone can do it. Then again, I did have a fellow TM who screwed up putting in simple dividers...


----------



## oath2order (Jul 27, 2017)

Marcellow said:


> Lol what? They're so easy to put in though that anyone can do it. Then again, I did have a fellow TM who screwed up putting in simple dividers...



TELL HIM THAT


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 27, 2017)

StockerAce said:


> I wish I could like this 100 times over! I feel your pain...very much so. Everything you posted aggravates the hell out of me. Add in that someone will put ONE case of something in bulk racking. One. Not one left over from a big bulk collection, but just one case.


It's gotten to the point now where if I come across that in an area that is 100% the responsibility for an E2E team (HBA, electronics, grocery, softlines), I locu the whole shelf and dump everything on the ground in the middle of the aisle.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 28, 2017)

TTOETL:

Don't ask me to stay and help finish up one day, and then freak out on me when I have an hour of projected OT at the end of the week. This was the only day I could reasonably cut it. If you don't like it, maybe you should plan better so you don't have to keep asking 40-hour TMs to stay late.


----------



## StockerAce (Jul 28, 2017)

TTOTM: I'm glad a TL *finally* talked to you about just jamming all the product from a case on the shelf (whether it belongs in that spot or not). Pretty sad that you've been there for years...YEARS...and she had to explain how to match the DCPI on the shelf and pick label to you. I knew how to check that in my first 2 hours on the job. *sigh* At least maybe now your aisle won't be a clusterf#ck every time I have to work it after you now.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 30, 2017)

StockerAce said:


> TTOTM: I'm glad a TL *finally* talked to you about just jamming all the product from a case on the shelf (whether it belongs in that spot or not). Pretty sad that you've been there for years...YEARS...and she had to explain how to match the DCPI on the shelf and pick label to you. I knew how to check that in my first 2 hours on the job. *sigh* At least maybe now your aisle won't be a clusterf#ck every time I have to work it after you now.



You have met some of the flow team in my store.. Who you can also add when boxes are bowled in front of the end cap they need to go on, they will pick it up and take it where the pick label says the home location is and ignore the * that means second location. Then they get bent out of shape when you tell them "No take that back to the end cap where it was bowled." And argue that they don't have to fill end caps that is my job.. 

I have gone to telling the LOD that there help is worse than being short handed.


----------



## StockerAce (Jul 30, 2017)

Bosch said:


> You have met some of the flow team in my store.. Who you can also add when boxes are bowled in front of the end cap they need to go on, they will pick it up and take it where the pick label says the home location is and ignore the * that means second location. Then they get bent out of shape when you tell them "No take that back to the end cap where it was bowled." And argue that they don't have to fill end caps that is my job..
> 
> I have gone to telling the LOD that there help is worse than being short handed.


Like any place, our flow team is some good, some bad. Some on my team are exactly like you said...just clueless. "More work!?" No...it's part of your work. Like the one day a guy couldn't figure out why there were 5 cases of mac and cheese backstock...but didn't bother to look for a 2nd location. Sure enough, an end cap was nearly empty so the backroom guy brought the cases back out and told him to fill it. LOL


----------



## Bosch (Jul 30, 2017)

StockerAce said:


> Like any place, our flow team is some good, some bad. Some on my team are exactly like you said...just clueless. "More work!?" No...it's part of your work. Like the one day a guy couldn't figure out why there were 5 cases of mac and cheese backstock...but didn't bother to look for a 2nd location. Sure enough, an end cap was nearly empty so the backroom guy brought the cases back out and told him to fill it. LOL



They don't bother sending it back out, though one of the backroom guys has seen me pick through the backstock enough times he will call me to pick through it if he thinks something is wrong. Then he will push it back on the line for them to push again. But it blows my mind that they can't push to the fucking end cap the boxes are in front of.. But they will pick up the box and carry 18ft away to find its backstock and walk it back to the backstock tub.


----------



## nkkingofthelords (Jul 31, 2017)

So I'm about a month in as Cashier, and there is this one TL who pulled me aside 2 weeks ago letting me know that a guest did not get her coupon for her sodas because only 3/4 of her cases were scanned (they usually have us scan one case multiple times, and keep the rest in the cart). Then I had one other scan issue, but nothing came up since then. My TL said to slow down, speed comes with time, and reduce the usage of the hand scanner. Thus seems to have helped avoid more error. I am returning to my University in September, and my TL pulled me aside and reminded me to make sure I take care of Leave of Absence etc. Which I said okay, and today I requested an availability change for the weekend (instead of having an LOA and leaving completely). I think for the most part, my TL is nice and just trying to help me, but between the pulling aside and LOA reminder, there seems to be a slight chance that my TL does not want me around, and I am still within my 90-Day learning period. Fortunately, yesterday a guest asked me about getting a REDCard, and I was able to sell my first one. I'm hoping moving forward I get more so come my 90th day Target sees me as a valuable asset to the team because I work in one of if not the best store in my area.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jul 31, 2017)

TTOTM - I hate you. How do you get 25% or more of the drinks wrong?  Do you just pull the ingredients out of your ass?  Why do you think that the guests keep bringing the drinks back to me to fix them? You are a damn slob too. I would rather work alone than have to fix all of your disasters. I give up on you. I am done being polite. Yes, the dairy line is for milk.  That's why it is called a damn dairy line. Don't pour juice to the dairy line. I am over it.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 31, 2017)

TthoseSLTMs:  When sorting reshop, please hang things so tags are on the right or on the front.  I get tired of having to rehang things, including an entire rack of men's slacks I found while zoning.  Thank you.


----------



## WestLoggy (Aug 1, 2017)

Bosch said:


> They don't bother sending it back out, though one of the backroom guys has seen me pick through the backstock enough times he will call me to pick through it if he thinks something is wrong. Then he will push it back on the line for them to push again. But it blows my mind that they can't push to the fucking end cap the boxes are in front of.. But they will pick up the box and carry 18ft away to find its backstock and walk it back to the backstock tub.



O/N process here: Unless we're on a heavy double with a gabillion call-outs we challenge the sh*t out of the backstock.  Three-tier arrives in the backroom ... lean over the vehicle ... take a big whiff ... yesssss, smells like challenge.

Our flow team is hit or miss.  Some are awesome and whip through the aisles leaving a perfectly clean space when finished, any backstock neatly organized in a three-tier - rarely comes up as challenge.  Others ... don't even look at a pic label (though they have been trained multiple times), tear cases open like a christmas package, pulls out one item then holds it in the air glancing at the shelf in an attempt to find a suitable match.  *sigh*  Backstock left sitting on the floor in a huge pile along with cardboard and plastic ... looks like a tsunami came through the wave.  Backstock: pulls one item out of a case of 48 ... sends the case back with an unusable pic label and the box destroyed.  *double sigh* They've been coached multiple times ... just don't listen.  TLs practically in tears as we zoom past our goal time with roughly 40% remaining.  And we're so short staffed on o/n  they keep them on - no one wants to work graveyard.

When we do get an awesome worker they leave after a few months as they've found "something better" or "something in their field" (lots of tech co's here: tech giants create huge layoffs on a continual basis ... and huge hirings).  When we get a lousy one they seem to stay on forever.  *moar sighs*


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 1, 2017)

I've probably ticked off my backroom a couple of times with backstock. But it's usually that I've been given 3 packages of socks or underwear to put up, noticed the sizes are mixed, and when I'm done some pegs are nearly empty from lack of product, some pegs are as full as I can squish them, and I've got 12 packages for the full pegs that someone else previously had just found a random peg to hold it rather than backstock it themselves.


----------



## NPC (Aug 1, 2017)

TTOTM: You're a cunt. I could rant forever about you, but I can seriously just sum up who you are very simply by describing you as "_cunty._" When I first heard the word "cunt" I thought it was the worst sounding word I ever heard. Then I grew up and met people like you, and understood why the word existed.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 1, 2017)

WestLoggy said:


> O/N process here: Unless we're on a heavy double with a gabillion call-outs we challenge the sh*t out of the backstock.  Three-tier arrives in the backroom ... lean over the vehicle ... take a big whiff ... yesssss, smells like challenge.
> 
> Our flow team is hit or miss.  Some are awesome and whip through the aisles leaving a perfectly clean space when finished, any backstock neatly organized in a three-tier - rarely comes up as challenge.  Others ... don't even look at a pic label (though they have been trained multiple times), tear cases open like a christmas package, pulls out one item then holds it in the air glancing at the shelf in an attempt to find a suitable match.  *sigh*  Backstock left sitting on the floor in a huge pile along with cardboard and plastic ... looks like a tsunami came through the wave.  Backstock: pulls one item out of a case of 48 ... sends the case back with an unusable pic label and the box destroyed.  *double sigh* They've been coached multiple times ... just don't listen.  TLs practically in tears as we zoom past our goal time with roughly 40% remaining.  And we're so short staffed on o/n  they keep them on - no one wants to work graveyard.
> 
> When we do get an awesome worker they leave after a few months as they've found "something better" or "something in their field" (lots of tech co's here: tech giants create huge layoffs on a continual basis ... and huge hirings).  When we get a lousy one they seem to stay on forever.  *moar sighs*



Yes to all of it.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Aug 1, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Yes to all of it.



You're right about that. 

Good workers are hard to keep.


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 1, 2017)

College student tm gets hired to work full-time this summer with the understanding that she returns to school in late August.
TM then announces to HR that she can only work Fri night, Sat, and Sun from June-July and only full-time during the month of August.
TM: Can you believe HR got upset when I told her I was only available Fri night-Sun for the first two months? 

Uhh, yeah? Cause you were hired with open availability as a temporary summer employee and then for your first two months were only available weekends?? Smh.


----------



## Greenie (Aug 2, 2017)

TTOTM:

You give lazy people a bad name.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 2, 2017)

TTOnewAPTM:

You are adorable as hell. You're quiet, and every time I try to smile at you and say hello when walking past you, you awkwardly smile back but never actually say hi. Then today you actually asked me how I was doing and I was so surprised I stumbled on my words like an idiot. Well played man, well played... but I shall win this war... BE PREPARED FOR A COMPLIMENT NEXT TIME WE MEET mwahaha.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Aug 2, 2017)

GrandTheftAutumn said:


> TTOnewAPTM:
> 
> You are adorable as hell. You're quiet, and every time I try to smile at you and say hello when walking past you, you awkwardly smile back but never actually say hi. Then today you actually asked me how I was doing and I was so surprised I stumbled on my words like an idiot. Well played man, well played... but I shall win this war... BE PREPARED FOR A COMPLIMENT NEXT TIME WE MEET mwahaha.




Alright, I gotta ask... 

Do these small interactions actually matter? Do people care about these things, or is it more of " it's everyone for themselves and no one  gives a shit " at Target?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 2, 2017)

I think it depends on the store, and even department within a store.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 2, 2017)

I feel like at my store everyone goes out of their way to be super upbeat and friendly. As long as it is sincere I'm all for it but the forced "hey how's it going" type of stuff is cringeworthy.

In my instance I just think he sounds like someone I'd get along with, if he wasn't I'd just let him pass.


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 3, 2017)

To that one TM: Please step back and let others do their job, or fail to do their job and get held accountable for it. You're making things worse by trying to micromanage things that you're tangentially involved with.

To that one ETL and TL: Please do your job. Or don't, whatever.

To higher leadership: Please notice when said people are doing or not doing their job and do something about it.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 5, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> TTOTM - I hate you. How do you get 25% or more of the drinks wrong?  Do you just pull the ingredients out of your ass?  Why do you think that the guests keep bringing the drinks back to me to fix them? You are a damn slob too. I would rather work alone than have to fix all of your disasters. I give up on you. I am done being polite. Yes, the dairy line is for milk.  That's why it is called a damn dairy line. Don't pour juice to the dairy line. I am over it.


Sounds like the new-ish SBTM (she's been there over a month) at my store. If she's working, I only get straight coffee because she can't make anything else.


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Aug 5, 2017)

To my whole freaking team:
STOP CALLING OUT.

We have had 5 CALL OUTS in Starbucks this week.
One person has stuff going on at home which, I know the scenario, and while it sucks, she's more than capable of going to work. We all have our own issues, inside the store and out, and while I do understand calling out is necessary at times, this is unreal. I'm one person and can't do everything under the sun to save the team. One person said he's coming in, so as his mid, I start to help him out. 10 minutes later, he walks away and comes back saying he threw up and has to leave, yet he was looking for a cover the day before.
The excuses are ridiculous. If you don't want to work, quit. The last time I called out was in the winter due to a snow storm. The "I'm just not wanting to work today" excuse (and yes, that's been used before many times)... I have had enough. I hope the few of you get written up, because I don't understand how this is still an issue. Get your shit together or leave. It's that simple.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Aug 5, 2017)

GrandTheftAutumn said:


> I feel like at my store everyone goes out of their way to be super upbeat and friendly. As long as it is sincere I'm all for it but the forced "hey how's it going" type of stuff is cringeworthy.
> 
> In my instance I just think he sounds like someone I'd get along with, if he wasn't I'd just let him pass.




That's the type of person I am. ( The " hey, how's it going?" type )

I bet it annoys some people but more often than not my fellow TMs appreciate it. I don't do it with everyone but there's quite a few folks I regularly interact with.

There's some awesome TLs in my store but most of them do little to inspire or motivate their TMs. 
So it often is good in my opinion to recognize and check in on your peers. Make them feel appreciated even if their TL, or ETL may be horrible.


----------



## Redzee (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you so much. New kid you're a keeper. I am so lucky.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 6, 2017)

BaristaChick16 said:


> I'm one person and can't do everything under the sun to save the team.



I'll tell you what i told our sbux tm. Don't enable them. If they keep it up, don't extend. Don't pick up shifts. 

We have fewer Starbucks tms then we should and so two kept saving the team then complaining to leadership about the others. Our tl is busy with market and cafe so it was an issue.

As soon as they stopped covering for them. We had to close Starbucks early certain days or open late. Then the LODs started getting frantic and finally they told me to hire some new team members.

By holding your team together sometimes you make it hard on yourself if that makes sense.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 6, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> Sounds like the new-ish SBTM (she's been there over a month) at my store. If she's working, I only get straight coffee because she can't make anything else.



Does it make it any worse that this TM has been there for 3-4 months and just this week, brewed a pot of coffee for me with no coffee?  Yep, right through an empty basket. Not that this TM would know how much coffee to add anyway.  No drink is safe.  He can't make a frappuccino.

TTOTM:  If you describe the Starbucks Frappuccino as an Iced Blended Drink one more time, I may walk out. Have you heard of Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf?  That's their trademarked drink.  It would be awesome if you studied the recipe cards too.  Let's make the drinks to spec, shall we?


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 6, 2017)

TTOTL and team: It isn't my fault that the STL asked me to help out another workcenter yesterday. I'm not showing off, but I'm trained all over the store and since being on the softlines E2E team, I've pretty much only been working SL.  That isn't typical for me, so sorry if it bothers you that I had to work elsewhere yesterday.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 6, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> Does it make it any worse that this TM has been there for 3-4 months and just this week, brewed a pot of coffee for me with no coffee?  Yep, right through an empty basket. Not that this TM would know how much coffee to add anyway.  No drink is safe.  He can't make a frappuccino.
> 
> TTOTM:  If you describe the Starbucks Frappuccino as an Iced Blended Drink one more time, I may walk out. Have you heard of Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf?  That's their trademarked drink.  It would be awesome if you studied the recipe cards too.  Let's make the drinks to spec, shall we?


OH.EM.GEE!!! Yep, that's the winner! Ours can't make a frappuccino  either. Figured one day a coffee frappuccino would be "safe." Oh, how wrong I was.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 7, 2017)

TTOTM at the DC:

Are you on crack or something?? I really want to know what possessed you to load the front of the trailer like that. No reasonable person would look at what you did and say "yeah that won't shift or break anything on a 200 mile drive."


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 7, 2017)

To whoever is doing ESIM: Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 7, 2017)

What kind of GSTMs do you have that aren't using zipties


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 7, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> To whoever is doing ESIM: Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties Zip ties





Amanda Cantwell said:


> What kind of GSTMs do you have that aren't using zipties


I literally called the service desk on the walkie today and asked if she wanted me to bring up some zip ties. The GSTL just cuts in and says "no we don't, sorry I know who's not using them and I'll talk to him yet again..."

Everything was at least tied shut, but I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be zip tied anyway. Steritech was digging though the unsorted ESIM bin in receiving on the last visit, and I think that's one of the things they were looking for.


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 7, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> What kind of GSTMs do you have that aren't using zipties


I'm starting to think it might be somebody in HBA end-to-end because right now it's pretty much all cosmetics and the defectives report is saying "in store" instead of POS for where it's defected from, plus it's mostly coming from one TM number.

Haven't had time to ask around though because I need time after processing ESIM to calm down a little and by the time that happens I'm all over the place working on something else and before I know it it's time to clock out.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 7, 2017)

Threaten to zip tie their lips into a permanent duckface if they don't start using them.


----------



## soyaxo (Aug 7, 2017)

Hoo boy am I ready to rumble (rant), and this isn't just me who feels this way. Alright let's get this shitshow started.
TTOSLTM: You are not a leader. You won't be a leader with your shit attitude. You're passionate about the front end and that carrot dangling clearly got into your head and made you show your true colours. It's clear that leaders feel that way too. You dated a cashier, great. He was with Spot for four years and had a shit attitude and some experience, but he's a horrid person. Honestly, a lot of people were glad when he left in all honesty. Anyway, (speaking of which, everyone knows he stole a walkie and is the one who plays music to be annoying.) Anyway, being a bitch to me was what you felt the need to do until I started pushing back, which you obviously didn't expect. But fuck off, honestly. I know what I'm doing and if you remember correctly I was one of the ones who trained you. I now wish I hadn't been. And yes, I made sure our TL saw wtf you did in C9 because it was a shitshow. I love seeing you bite your tongue because you know my patience has run out. And congrats to our new GSTL (who actually deserved the role). You didn't expect that, did you? Ah well. Karma is great!

TThose"Style"TMs: I'm trying to be chill about this. I really am. But when I'm broken off and doing 5 Z-Racks, a Re-Merching project, back-up cashiering, FRO breaks, and y'all are still stuck together doing the third Z-Rack as a team, it's a bit disheartening. I stayed until 7 to push the truck last night. But we need to stop dumping go-backs. It's painfully obvious. Sleepwear does not go in Men's when pushing the truck just because it's on that Z-Rack. Back-up cashiering is best when it's not the same person everytime. Or if more than one person can go up and make it go by even quicker. But I feel like myself and another veteran TM are the only responders and that's probably because that's the case. When I heard the exhausted GSA ask for the third time today for back-up today, I said, "I'm in the backroom on the WAVE, but I can come up." I really wish one of y'all would of thought, "Hey I'm closer AND cashier trained" (We don't have anyone THAT new anymore that shouldn't be trained, so that's no excuse.) because as I went up that time I walked by four SFTMs who could have answered, (not with a guest, not even doing anything they couldn't have stopped for a couple seconds to do). Thanks for leaving 11/16 carts for me to (not finish) today. No way in Hell was I staying today and abandoning my family that is in town for one more day.

But what do I know I'm just a 20-year old college dropout. Yup, I heard the ever-so-gracious transfer from (gonna censor the state because I realise it's a little more identifying than I should write) say that. I'm going back to school, but even if I wasn't, it wouldn't mean I was in any way less qualified to perform my work duties.


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 7, 2017)

TTOTM: Sorry for thinking a Shrek lysol wipe container was hilarious. You asked for my reshop from my lane and I proceeded to name each individual item I handed you, making the process slower by 5 seconds. I thought you'd join in on the fun but must of been having a rough night. Anyways

TO MY SOFTLINES TEAM: HOLY FUCK THE AMOUNT OF GOSSIP YOU GUYS SPEW IN AND OUT OF THE BREAKROOM IS INTENSE, YOU ALL GOT CAUGHT TALKING AND CHATTING IN THE FITTING ROOMS NOT DOING YOUR JOBS AND THE SLTL AND LOD CAME BACK TO TALK. IF I HEAR ANOTHER HE SAID SHE SAID OR HE DID SHE DID OR ANY GOSSIP IN OUR OUT OF THE BREAKROOMS I MAY OR MAY NOT DIE.

Lets keep that shit off the clock at least.


----------



## Greenie (Aug 8, 2017)

TTOTM: I wish you were a cashier and therefore on my team. You are awesome. 

TTOTM: I'm glad you're leaving. You are less than awesome.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Aug 8, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> TTOTM: Sorry for thinking a Shrek lysol wipe container was hilarious. You asked for my reshop from my lane and I proceeded to name each individual item I handed you, making the process slower by 5 seconds. I thought you'd join in on the fun but must of been having a rough night. Anyways
> 
> TO MY SOFTLINES TEAM: HOLY FUCK THE AMOUNT OF GOSSIP YOU GUYS SPEW IN AND OUT OF THE BREAKROOM IS INTENSE, YOU ALL GOT CAUGHT TALKING AND CHATTING IN THE FITTING ROOMS NOT DOING YOUR JOBS AND THE SLTL AND LOD CAME BACK TO TALK. IF I HEAR ANOTHER HE SAID SHE SAID OR HE DID SHE DID OR ANY GOSSIP IN OUR OUT OF THE BREAKROOMS I MAY OR MAY NOT DIE.
> 
> Lets keep that shit off the clock at least.



But isn't that in every store though? People gossip about the pettiest of crap. 

Come to think of it, I'm sick of it myself.


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 8, 2017)

TTOTM: I'm done. You are old enough to be my mother and I won't fight with you., so if you talk to me like that ever again, I'm going right to the STL. Neither my TLs or ETL believe that you are this much of a problem for some reason, but I don't care.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 9, 2017)

TTOTEAM:

Your department gossips like a bunch of back stabbing little bitches.  This is NOT high school, this is your JOB and we're a team, and you are a bunch of replaceable idiots.    "Hardlines vs Softlines" is not a thing.  Stop it!!! 

TTOTM:  You were so patient and pleasant doing carry out for all our elderly guests yesterday!  Thank you


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 10, 2017)

TTOLOD: I am aware that I had a list of projects to do after truck push was complete. However, I was pushing truck alone from 8 until 11am when another tm came in.  Once I had two people helping me, we were finished pretty quickly, but dang, calm down, I was by myself for 3 hours.


----------



## WestLoggy (Aug 10, 2017)

TTOBRTMs - just a quick thanks for helping me out.  I busted up my elbow at home a while back and now the bursa is swollen to the size of a golf ball and wrapped up.  Can't lift anything heavy - feel achy and awful about it.  But each of you have been all "hey there West, lemme get that for you!", "Hey West, stay in the BR instead of unloading C&S - don't need your arm falling off!".  Even the TL keeps checking in ... "You okay there, West?  Here, do this audit instead of lifting that stuff.  We gotchya covered!".  Went to move a case around and two of you literally jogged over to me and was "No, West ... we'll do that for you.  Go over to Paper."  You've been troopers about this without me even asking.  Sincerely, a fantastic group to be around.  Really .... thank you.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Aug 10, 2017)

TTOTM..... please retire, AGAIN.   Yes, you've been w/ the company for 15 years; you retired and came back.  Why?? WHY ??  You are so UNBELIEVABLY unhappy with all the changes that Target is making.  I've tried to share with you, tried to include you, tried to "partner" with you, hoping you'd show a glimmer of positivity to change.  NOPE.  Your hostility and your anger need to stay home, forever.  You are toxic.  You are exhausting.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 10, 2017)

sprinklesontop said:


> TTOTM..... please retire, AGAIN.   Yes, you've been w/ the company for 15 years; you retired and came back.  Why?? WHY ??  You are so UNBELIEVABLY unhappy with all the changes that Target is making.  I've tried to share with you, tried to include you, tried to "partner" with you, hoping you'd show a glimmer of positivity to change.  NOPE.  Your hostility and your anger need to stay home, forever.  You are toxic.  You are exhausting.



Yeah we have a lot of retirees coming back to work at my store. I am shocked they expect target to be the same they left it


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Aug 11, 2017)

sprinklesontop said:


> TTOTM..... please retire, AGAIN.   Yes, you've been w/ the company for 15 years; you retired and came back.  Why?? WHY ??  You are so UNBELIEVABLY unhappy with all the changes that Target is making.  I've tried to share with you, tried to include you, tried to "partner" with you, hoping you'd show a glimmer of positivity to change.  NOPE.  Your hostility and your anger need to stay home, forever.  You are toxic.  You are exhausting.


Ugh, we have the same thing going on at our store. Sad thing is she can be one of the nicest people to work with but can at times be really ugly.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 11, 2017)

TTOTM: I understand you want to go home and get drunk. I need to drown myself in liquor as well after slugging through 8 hours of your shit attitude. And stop throwing a damn temper tantrum whenever we have to stay past 11:15. You're getting paid to mindlessly clean an aisle with no guests or managers annoying you, enjoy the 3 bucks.

TTOtherTM: I swear to gosh if you leave another full basket of stray in the toys aisles again after I saw your ass standing at the electronics boat doing diddly squat, and I have to rush to do it at the end of the night... I'm going to say nothing because I'm afraid of confrontation but still PLEASE, I BEG YOU, DO YOUR JOB!


----------



## calimero (Aug 11, 2017)

To that VML : you steal one more fixture from my area , I'll break your neck ...
I was missing 2 racks , because  you "needed " them in performance ... and you told me it would take me only a second to get 2 other ones from the fixture room ...shoving the clothes on one arm doesn't help ...
Go ahead and complain to the etl that I told you off ...I simply reminded you that it would have taken only a second to get them yourself from the same fixture room ... 
thank you etl for telling her to replace my racks herself but please don't tell me to play nice ... I don't have time for that crap ...


----------



## HLN13 (Aug 13, 2017)

TTOTM:
To whoever did ad 'takedown' last night, you need to be FIRED! I found aisles full of signs that were way expired, and we ended up having to give guests tons of $ off since your ass couldn't take down the signs.


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 13, 2017)

To the team lead that did not even welcome our secret shopper last week after she walked past you several times, shame on you.  GREAT WAY TO LEAD BY EXAMPLE, NOT!


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 13, 2017)

AmICrazy said:


> To the team lead that did not even welcome our secret shopper last week after she walked past you several times, shame on you.  GREAT WAY TO LEAD BY EXAMPLE, NOT!



Are they using ETL's from other districts or ???? I am pretty sure that they did not hire an outside company to do this.


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 13, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> Are they using ETL's from other districts or ???? I am pretty sure that they did not hire an outside company to do this.


An ETL's best friend.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 14, 2017)

AmICrazy said:


> An ETL's best friend.



hahahahahahaha that's reliable. 

Some guy came in the other day and asked me extensive, super geeky questions about coffee pairings.  I did not hesitate one moment with my replies.  I rattled off answers like I was doing some sort of training video.  I was hoping that it was some sort of test from either Target or Starbucks.  It was weird as heck.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 14, 2017)

To That One Vendor:
I know it's nice out, but it is too much to ask for you to NOT wear flip flops to work? Or at least not walk into our backroom with them?

To That Other Vendor:
Just because I said we're not expecting any more deliveries today doesn't mean that nobody will need to go anywhere near the docks. Don't get all pissy when the Coke and Pepsi vendors arrive and need to get their pallets out. If you need such a big space to set up that display, just fucking do it outside.

To That One TM:
Holy shit please wear deodorant or talk to your doctor if you need something stronger. Don't make me be that guy who has to go to HR over someone's personal hygiene issues.

To That One TM:
Can you chew with your mouth closed? No? Well can you at least not sit directly across from me when you do it?


----------



## lovecats (Aug 14, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> To That One TM:
> Holy shit please wear deodorant or talk to your doctor if you need something stronger. Don't make me be that guy who has to go to HR over someone's personal hygiene issues.


Many yrs ago when I was working at Family Dollar our manager (loved that woman!) actually bought soap and deodorant for the asst manager.  Woman had a serious BO problem.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Aug 14, 2017)

This was a few months ago but

To that STL: I saw someone who looked pretty much like you working as an usher for a basketball arena. No, it can't be.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 14, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> To That One TM:
> Holy shit please wear deodorant or talk to your doctor if you need something stronger. Don't make me be that guy who has to go to HR over someone's personal hygiene issues.



We have someone on a final for this. It's bad when the guest complain...


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 14, 2017)

HRZone said:


> We have someone on a final for this. It's bad when the guest complain...


The TM is pretty well liked and one of the most global TMs in the store, so I can't be the only one who's noticed. I don't want him to get in trouble or anything, I just want someone to try to address it in a sensitive way without embarrassment.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 14, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> The TM is pretty well liked and one of the most global TMs in the store, so I can't be the only one who's noticed. I don't want him to get in trouble or anything, I just want someone to try to address it in a sensitive way without embarrassment.



We had the TL closest to the tm talk to them. The best way to do it is to ask about situation. Is the tm between homes? Unable to afford deoderant? Unaware. Like you imply it's a little more complex then simply stinking on purpose.


----------



## goingto4 (Aug 14, 2017)

TTOTM: All I asked was if you were going to purchase the sound bar by your feet as you were standing at the ATM since I didn't want to take it if you were. You bit my head off, and you're so lucky my ETL was there or I would've reciprocated with so much passive aggressive sarcasm. By the way, she was the one who pointed it out.


----------



## Targetpirate (Aug 15, 2017)

To our Corporate visitors who were supposed to visit our store today, thanks for not showing up a lot of TM's worked their butts off to get ready for it THANKS!


----------



## HRZone (Aug 16, 2017)

Targetpirate said:


> To our Corporate visitors who were supposed to visit our store today, thanks for not showing up a lot of TM's worked their butts off to get ready for it THANKS!



Yup think of all the payroll you guys blew getting ready for it. So wasteful


----------



## Bosch (Aug 16, 2017)

Targetpirate said:


> To our Corporate visitors who were supposed to visit our store today, thanks for not showing up a lot of TM's worked their butts off to get ready for it THANKS!



We had that happen like six times. After the third time I said "fuck it" I do my job not going out of my way for them. Respect is two sided, respect that the store is going the extra mile to prepare for you to visit the least you could do is actually visit once out six scheduled visits. 

Though I don't think the APBP likes me to much when he got told the truth of what our Cosmetics coverage is.. On the schedule only..


----------



## tyro (Aug 17, 2017)

Ttotm: I'm trying to help you become better and not ask for a GSA every other guest by teaching you how to do things. I've been here for two months and you came 2 weeks after me but I know 5 times more than you. When I offer to teacher don't say oh no you can just do it. Lastly, don't flirt with every guest that's is under 20 and actually do your job so we don't have to call for backup.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 18, 2017)

Ok target stop giving me market shifts.  I would rather have no hours than work market


----------



## lovecats (Aug 19, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Ok target stop giving me market shifts.  I would rather have no hours than work market


I'll take them!  Oh, wait a minute, I don't work there anymore .


----------



## sprinklesontop (Aug 19, 2017)

TT2TMs  (to those 2 Team Members) :   Thank you for stepping in/up to lead the Team when it's my weekend off !  I appreciate that you look at the workload/and other opportunities, and then... develop a plan to execute it !  I appreciate that you communicate the plan to the rest of the Team.  I appreciate the fact that you communicate the plan to the LOD as well !!  I appreciate that you take on additional responsibility to make sure service/tasks/follow-thru get accomplished !!!   You guys are AWESOME !!!  So fortunate to have you on my Team !!!


----------



## Shoomm (Aug 19, 2017)

To whoever sees our orders for soda/Icee cups:

Stop laughing. No, seriously. We actually need those cups. No, we don't need them 2 months from now, we need them with our next shipment. That's why we order them. Cups. Not whatever the heck it is you do when our order comes in. Cups. We. Need. _Cups_.


----------



## StockerAce (Aug 19, 2017)

Shm82 said:


> To whoever sees our orders for soda/Icee cups:
> 
> Stop laughing. No, seriously. We actually need those cups. No, we don't need them 2 months from now, we need them with our next shipment. That's why we order them. Cups. Not whatever the heck it is you do when our order comes in. Cups. We. Need. _Cups_.


Sounds like us and garbage bags...I don't know who does the ordering or if the DC is out of them (or wherever they come from) but it's been a week and the ones we are using are small and tear if you breathe on them.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 19, 2017)

TTOTM: Do you always work that slow? I mean, it's an Express lane, it's supposed to be quick. Not to mention that you wander over to the desk when you should be out greeting guests and zoning your lane/endcap/coolers. Also have seen you playing on your phone a bunch.

Just because it's not busy, doesn't mean you can hide behind you register and do whatever you want.


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 19, 2017)

TL;DR There's a cashier that will openly not do her job and it's pissing me off, more importantly because the GSTLs and GSAs do nothing about it, they feed it or let her do it.


I feel like a bit of a hypocrite saying this, especially after I've yearned to lean away from cashiering and openly posted about it, but this girl cashier I've worked with for maybe a year has gone overboard on the whole thing. I had my last 15 to go on and I made it clear "I can go on whenever anyone can cover, it's fine." but someone came to cover regardless so it must of not of been THAT busy, but this girl came over to cover my break, and she's all "im here to cover your break!" and I was putting bags onto the SCO machine, and I said "okay, lemme just apply these bags here" and one of them got stuck together and she kind of freaked out, snatched them from me, and told me "I'll do it... I have a 15 to go on too, you know." and I kind of chuckled and said "oooooooooooookay" and as I was leaving she says "god I hate fucking cashiering" and I assume she was still trying to talk to me even though I had left SCO, but I didn't respond.

I come back from my 15, and I kind of don't really want to talk to her, so I immediately go to print out my speed ID, hoping her pissy mood will make her notice I'm back and she walks away. She comes back over to me, asks if I'm back, and I turn around and say "oh ya!" and she kind of just looks at me, sighs really hard, and says "okay" and walks away. She went to chit chat and stand around with the closing GSA before going on her 15... which was extended an extra 10 minutes lol.

I've noticed this particularly with this cashier, she seems to really enjoy not doing her job. She will do anything to do anything but cashier, she will get caught trying to zone the block right outside of our checklanes, trying to lie her way to getting onto a SCO("Oh, GSTL said you had to get off onto a lane and I'll cover you!) and I see every single cashier confirm it with the GSTL and they're always confused, but put them on a lane anyways. Every time I work with her she's always lollygagging out of her lane, standing around the GSTLs and GSAs and talk to them, and basically stand around. And when I mean she leaves her lane, I mean she literally turns her light off and leaves to go and stand around and talk or beg to do Guest Service.

Why the GSAs and GSTLs just let her do that, I have no idea, unless she's sucking their dicks in exchange for this time off the lanes, but one of the GSTLs literally has had enough of her. I have to try and be fair with her, because she's always talking about her life problems openly, loudly, and very indiscriminately to our GSTLs and GSAs, and you know, maybe she can't help it. But, if she really hates her life that much on the job she was hired to do, she'd be better off just quitting and finding something different. When there's a backup and she's standing around or zoning, she will have to get asked by multiple cashiers to hop on and help... yeah, it's that bad. Cashiers shouldn't be the ones issuing orders, but when it's that desperate, what do you do? The GSA won't do anything because they're probably busting balls to each other. Only one GSTL can stand up to her shit, probably because she's a lady with 4 kids, and she(the cashier) can't flirt and get personal with her. 

In the end, I have one question, am I being too harsh on this matter?


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 19, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Ok target stop giving me market shifts.  I would rather have no hours than work market



Same, I'd rather not fight guests for the aisle. Especially at my store, the aisles are so thin. One u-boat takes up a good 1/3 of it.


----------



## StockerAce (Aug 20, 2017)

TTOTM: So you want to "move up" in the company and you have "goals". yet this is the 2nd Saturday in a row you've called in. And I know you do it because of poor planning, not because you are actually in a bind/sick/caring for your kid/etc. Last week you bragged that you went boating! Why they continue to schedule you on Saturday's I can't figure out, but when we are bare bones on shifts and people aren't getting scheduled...and we don't have enough people for a Saturday night, it's really shitty to call in just cause you can't plan in advance to have "fun" on your off-days.


----------



## griezmanns (Aug 20, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> In the end, I have one question, am I being too harsh on this matter?


Personally, I don't think so. But to be fair, GSAs really can't do anything about cashiers that act like that. They can only really document that that is happening. We had a cashier like that at my store, but for some reason she was the darling of the GSTLs and was often put at the service desk/covered their breaks and dealt with issues with photo lab. Eventually she was termed (? -- I think, she would buy and return a lot of stuff for cash). Grin and bear it, I think.

TTOTM: I don't care if you get 5+ redcards per shift. It doesn't make it okay for you to do your shopping/returns/exchanges on the clock, nor does it make it okay for you to call out. It irritates me. You barely work five hours each day. You have the time after you clock out.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 20, 2017)

griezmanns said:


> TTOTM: I don't care if you get 5+ redcards per shift. It doesn't make it okay for you to do your shopping/returns/exchanges on the clock, nor does it make it okay for you to call out. It irritates me. You barely work five hours each day. You



Depending on how much it irritates you. You could always give AP a tip. This is easy for them to document. (Getting a record of their punches and video of them purchasing something)

It's supposed to be a final warning.


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 20, 2017)

StockerAce said:


> TTOTM: So you want to "move up" in the company and you have "goals". yet this is the 2nd Saturday in a row you've called in. And I know you do it because of poor planning, not because you are actually in a bind/sick/caring for your kid/etc. Last week you bragged that you went boating! Why they continue to schedule you on Saturday's I can't figure out, but when we are bare bones on shifts and people aren't getting scheduled...and we don't have enough people for a Saturday night, it's really shitty to call in just cause you can't plan in advance to have "fun" on your off-days.



I've actually noticed that 90% of call ins are fuck ups on the TM's end or just blatant lies. Lots of TMs who can't get rides to work call in at my store, lots of TMs who had family events planned but never requested the time off etc. Just so stupid, like get your shiet together. 


griezmanns said:


> Personally, I don't think so. But to be fair, GSAs really can't do anything about cashiers that act like that. They can only really document that that is happening. We had a cashier like that at my store, but for some reason she was the darling of the GSTLs and was often put at the service desk/covered their breaks and dealt with issues with photo lab. Eventually she was termed (? -- I think, she would buy and return a lot of stuff for cash). Grin and bear it, I think.



Yup, just biting my cheeks every time I notice she's off of a lane doing nothing. She really seems to hate herself at this job, I don't understand why she doesn't just quit and find something better. Perhaps nothing better has come along, but there's plenty of positions posted at my store, she's free to apply. 

Also, do you mean this TM is shopping on their 15 minute breaks or like actually on the clock when they're suppose to be on a lane?


----------



## griezmanns (Aug 20, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Also, do you mean this TM is shopping on their 15 minute breaks or like actually on the clock when they're suppose to be on a lane?


I literally mean this person will go off a lane and walk to the service desk while on the clock to do a return, or do the same while going to grab something to purchase. It's never on fifteens. Every cashier who's been there for more than six months knows she does this. But since she's the red card queen at our store, I think upper level management refuses to term her.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 20, 2017)

griezmanns said:


> I literally mean this person will go off a lane and walk to the service desk while on the clock to do a return, or do the same while going to grab something to purchase. It's never on fifteens. Every cashier who's been there for more than six months knows she does this. But since she's the red card queen at our store, I think upper level management refuses to term her.



Or maybe no one has the balls to report her for it.

We termed someone two weeks from retirement for doing this. It's timeclock fraud


----------



## griezmanns (Aug 20, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Or maybe no one has the balls to report her for it.
> 
> We termed someone two weeks from retirement for doing this. It's timeclock fraud


I watched a team member tell our old ETL about how she flat out likes to guests to get them to sign up for red cards. He responded "I've heard of that, but I've never seen it plus she gets some many redcards I can't do anything" (I'm paraphrasing here but he basically implied that).


----------



## HRZone (Aug 20, 2017)

griezmanns said:


> I watched a team member tell our old ETL about how she flat out likes to guests to get them to sign up for red cards. He responded "I've heard of that, but I've never seen it plus she gets some many redcards I can't do anything" (I'm paraphrasing here but he basically implied that).



The ironic thing is if guest relations catches on to them telling first it's a rewards or loyalty car heads are going to roll.


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 20, 2017)

TTOPOG Team: I like you guys, but jeez. There havent been too many POG hours, so they've scheduled y'all in various places to help out (market, SFS, pricing, salesfloor) and you're all complaining.  I know you guys try to take your vacay on weeks with low set hours, but you can't be off all the time, and you want hours when you are there right? And yeah, I know they've been scheduling you guys on the weekends too for these other areas all of a sudden. Not sure why, but it is what it is.


----------



## Him (Aug 20, 2017)

TTOTM:We are ALL replaceable. There is no one with Spot that the process, (day or overnight) that the store would not one without you. This includes Leadership as well that think they shit don't stink!!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 20, 2017)

griezmanns said:


> I watched a team member tell our old ETL about how she flat out likes to guests to get them to sign up for red cards. He responded "I've heard of that, but I've never seen it plus she gets some many redcards I can't do anything" (I'm paraphrasing here but he basically implied that).


**cough**ethicsline**cough**


----------



## griezmanns (Aug 20, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> **cough**ethicsline**cough**


Even if he's no longer working at Target?


----------



## Kaitii (Aug 21, 2017)

TToTM

I well and truly hope you have a personality and you were just nervous about it being your 2nd? 3rd? shift here. I've trained quite a few new hires and many were nervous but oh my god none of them gave me the absolute awkward and tense vibe you did. Just trying to train you flared up my anxiety in a way that I haven't felt before. Please please I beg of you loosen up, joke a lil, smile, ask questions, anything!! You're not going to survive electronics if you don't. 

@ whoever hired this TM

why would u guys hire someone w the same name as me in the same department how could u do this to me now i gotta assert dominance


----------



## Pale (Aug 21, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> why would u guys hire someone w the same name as me in the same department how could u do this to me now i gotta assert dominance


Did someone say cat fight?


----------



## Kaitii (Aug 21, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Did someone say cat fight?


heck yeah wanna watch??

also reminds me so when I see my TL I meow ecstatically at him and run and do cat things to him so he told me today that now whenever he hears a meow even when not at work he thinks im there watching him lmao


----------



## griezmanns (Aug 21, 2017)

TTOETL: I don't think I understand you entirely. You're now in charge of pricing, which I absolutely love doing, and that department has lost two people in as many years. You only have gained one... You've been giving me fairly steady hours in that department but when I ask to flat out switch, I get the same bullshit I got from you when I wanted to train and pickup shifts in Softlines "oh, I don't have room" but also "I'll keep using you because I know the team likes working with you". When I talked to a pricing TM, they complained about sometimes having to work all alone. Rude. 

TTOETL (a different one): please approve my time off??? I literally put it in two months in advance and it's to see a relative that's on hospice


----------



## Pale (Aug 21, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> heck yeah wanna watch??


Damn straight I wanna watch!


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 21, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Damn straight I wanna watch!




Video please.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 22, 2017)

griezmanns said:


> TTOETL (a different one): please approve my time off??? I literally put it in two months in advance and it's to see a relative that's on hospice



I hope you ask them in person. At my store we let vacation auto deny when people don't talk to their etl about their request.


----------



## Kaitii (Aug 22, 2017)

HRZone said:


> I hope you ask them in person. At my store we let vacation auto deny when people don't talk to their etl about their request.


I put in a request for the weekend off right before Halloween without talking to anyone and it got approved within a day


----------



## NPC (Aug 22, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> heck yeah wanna watch??
> 
> also reminds me so when I see my TL I meow ecstatically at him and run and do cat things to him so he told me today that now whenever he hears a meow even when not at work he thinks im there watching him lmao





PaleIrishmen said:


> Damn straight I wanna watch!





commiecorvus said:


> Video please.



Such violence! Quick, let's break up the fight, someone toss baby oil on them!


----------



## Kaitii (Aug 22, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> Such violence! Quick, let's break up the fight, someone toss baby oil on them!


all you need is a water bottle and i'll scatter lmao

etl log learned to keep a spray bottle when interacting w me


----------



## oath2order (Aug 22, 2017)

Oy softlines stop taking down mannequins


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 22, 2017)

TTOTL: I never, ever want to work an unload you're "running" ever again. Which is unlikely so I guess I'll settle for never being in trailer with you at the same time because what the hell are you thinking when you're unloading because I wouldn't call that thinking at all.


----------



## toredandkhaki (Aug 22, 2017)

TTOTL: stop disappearing whenever we're unloading the truck, to "let people in" for 20 minutes at a time, especially when the ETL can let them in..I don't quite enjoy having to push down the line on top of being tasked with all the uboats for market..

TTO PMT: Thanks for jumping in and helping push down and taking care of the repacks for breakout


----------



## Shoomm (Aug 22, 2017)

TTOTM: Thank you for running out in the storm to cover my motorbike's seat with a blanket. You totally didn't have to, and I hope I didn't sound ungrateful about it when you told me. That really was a sweet thing to do, and I appreciate the concern.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 24, 2017)

TTOTM: Hey darling, when you call out that you're going to your '30 minute lunch' (15 minutes late when we have 4 people in HL who need to go to lunch in the same 2 hour period) you should probably make it 30 minutes, not 45. 

Also, I shouldn't go to lunch, come back 30 minutes later, finish our furniture backstocking, get two pulls from the back, work them out, grab another pull, work it out, and see you working on the same pull you started when I was going to lunch.

TTOETL: HOW BLIND CAN YOU BE, HOW CAN YOU NOT NOTICE THAT HE IS DOING JACK SHIT, DIDN'T YOU GO TO COLLEGE FOR THIS SORT OF THING?!?


----------



## sito (Aug 24, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> why would u guys hire someone w the same name as me in the same department how could u do this to me now i gotta assert dominance


everyone that works at my store has at least one other person with the same name or a name that is said similar. we have like 3 of one name and at one point we had like 5 of one other name. two of them are ETLs so whenever someone calls for them there's silence and then "which one are you calling for?"


----------



## Hardlines God (Aug 24, 2017)

sito said:


> everyone that works at my store has at least one other person with the same name or a name that is said similar. we have like 3 of one name and at one point we had like 5 of one other name. two of them are ETLs so whenever someone calls for them there's silence and then "which one are you calling for?"



For my store ETL-Hardlines, ETL-GE, TL-SL x2, TM-HL x2, TM-Consumables share the same name. The two softlines leads have similar last names. At least it makes for some walkie fun


----------



## sito (Aug 24, 2017)

Hardlines God said:


> For my store ETL-Hardlines, ETL-GE, TL-SL x2, TM-HL x2, TM-Consumables share the same name. The two softlines leads have similar last names. At least it makes for some walkie fun


mine went like this, we had 1 electronics tm, 2 hardlines, 2 market with the same name. 2 new market tm with the same name as the STL, we have two GSAs with the same name, the other electronics tm and a softlines team member with the same name, a cashier and one of the ETLs with the same name, another market team member and hardlines tm with the same name and i think thats it but i swear we had more.....


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 24, 2017)

TTOTM: I know you guys in hardlines absolutely hate guests on the phone, but that's no excuse to ignore me over and over when I call for hardlines on the radio multiple times. And then when you finally answer on the radio and I'm being nice by asking you for the item availability instead of just telling you to pick up the phone, being snitty with your every syllable accentuated, annoyance clear in your voice, "How Can I Assist You, Over" was not called for. I hope the LOD was at least a little annoyed at you for being called to step in and help the guest over such a simple question.


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 24, 2017)

To the Operators: Target Tech comes in after 1pm. Target Tech comes in after 1pm. Target Tech comes in after 1pm. Target Tech comes in after 1pm. Target Tech comes in after 1pm. Target Tech comes in after 1pm. Target Tech comes in after 1pm. 

Every one of you asks this question. Every. Single. Day. Sometimes multiple times. Starting as early as 9am. You get the same answer every single time. _Please remember it._


----------



## Ahem (Aug 24, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> To the Operators: Target Tech comes in after 1pm. Target Tech comes in after 1pm. Target Tech comes in after 1pm. Target Tech comes in after 1pm. Target Tech comes in after 1pm. Target Tech comes in after 1pm. Target Tech comes in after 1pm.
> 
> Every one of you asks this question. Every. Single. Day. Sometimes multiple times. Starting as early as 9am. You get the same answer every single time. _Please remember it._



Lol... Their hours changed in my store somewhat recently I guess. I still don't remember the new time. I guess it's different in every store. Here it used to be 12, now it's 10 or 11. I'mma put a note by our phone (once I find out) so we don't end up annoying our electronics TMs


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 24, 2017)

griezmanns said:


> Even if he's no longer working at Target?


On the red card queen or whomever won't reprimand her (if they're still employed there.)


----------



## HRZone (Aug 24, 2017)

Are same names a legit problem at some stores? Out of habit I always say title before name even if we have only one lol. Not that complicated


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 24, 2017)

GrandTheftAutumn said:


> TTOTM: Hey darling, when you call out that you're going to your '30 minute lunch' (15 minutes late when we have 4 people in HL who need to go to lunch in the same 2 hour period) you should probably make it 30 minutes, not 45.
> 
> Also, I shouldn't go to lunch, come back 30 minutes later, finish our furniture backstocking, get two pulls from the back, work them out, grab another pull, work it out, and see you working on the same pull you started when I was going to lunch.



I'd be mad. I once took forever to do a pull in HL because guest after guest needed help finding something but meh.

I love how my Starbucks use to make the cart attendants do their trash, bag it, rebag, then take it all down and being snooty over walkie calling for the cart attendant to "Cart Attendant, can you PLEASE come get starbucks garbage?" and it'd been super slow, there's 3 gals working there standing around. I'd walked in once on them after getting called by them and they were all gossiping and laughing and told me to do their garbages, and then decide to tell me how to properly line the can with the bag. BITCH PLEASE.

Yeah that shit kind of didn't fly with me, basically every time we got called it was super demanding and bossy and maybe once or twice sbux might of been busy, and I really didn't mind changing their garbages out for them, because you know, it's a team effort. But when the ETL and LOD came over walkie one night demanding the sbux start bagging their own garbages so the cart attendant can just take it down, ooooooooh I got CHILLS all over me. literal goosebumps. One of the other cart attendants must of complained enough and ETL must of saw it with her own eyes that they were doing nothing and she shut that down.

Now, if they're busy helping customers, sure, I'll gladly change them out for you, and so will the others, but when you standing around laughing and giggling in the fashion of a clique and clearly need something to do, CHANGE YOUR GARBAGES OUT IF THEY NEED TO BE, and the CA will take it down for you.


----------



## Zone (Aug 25, 2017)

To that one Flow TM: Please re-think your priorities. In the breakroom today you were advocating for committing war crimes then had an in-depth conversation with another TM about how you were saved by Jesus. I'm not religious by any stretch, but even I know Jesus or Magic Sky Dad would be pissed for the sh!t you said earlier.


----------



## Hardlines God (Aug 25, 2017)

TTOTM: I know I am your team lead. I know that you are new so you need to ask questions. Please, for the love of god, ask your trainer questions; I paired the two of you up for a reason. You DO NOT need to go straight to me if you do not like the answer she gives you.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 25, 2017)

TTOTM: I don't know why you had to walk from shoes to the back room to tell your co worker that you needed help on the floor then when help(me) showed up you ran off, with the shelf sign I needed to help the guest you answered when I asked you to come back with the sign. You ran off like we were contagious. You had a zebra and the shelf sign, you could have looked it up yourself and walked into the back to ask the backroom to pull it. But you didn't need to walk anywhere - YOU HAD A RADIO!!!!! WTF is wrong with you??????? Even the guest asked why you would not help her. 

So tired of this kind of BS.. That only some people have to help guests others just get to clear a box and run away.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 25, 2017)

Bosch said:


> TTOTM: I don't know why you had to walk from shoes to the back room to tell your co worker that you needed help on the floor then when help(me) showed up you ran off, with the shelf sign I needed to help the guest you answered when I asked you to come back with the sign. You ran off like we were contagious. You had a zebra and the shelf sign, you could have looked it up yourself and walked into the back to ask the backroom to pull it. But you didn't need to walk anywhere - YOU HAD A RADIO!!!!! WTF is wrong with you??????? Even the guest asked why you would not help her.
> 
> So tired of this kind of BS.. That only some people have to help guests others just get to clear a box and run away.


Just like my STL will tell a guest that I will be right with them as they walk away.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 25, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Just like my STL will tell a guest that I will be right with them as they walk away.



I will forgive the STL over this fuckwit. Like I said there are people who won't help guests and that seems to be perfectly ok with leadership and those of us for whom its not ok are getting a little pissed off about it.


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 25, 2017)

TTOETL-HR: Please stop saying the computer makes the schedule. Just admit you're doing what you want.


----------



## Redzee (Aug 25, 2017)

Qxytrvko Kevin uyvvxfyjk Kevin.  Just sayin.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 25, 2017)

Redzee said:


> Qxytrvko Kevin uyvvxfyjk Kevin.  Just sayin.



That is how mad I was today couldn't talk straight.


----------



## Hardlines God (Aug 25, 2017)

Bosch said:


> TTOTM: I don't know why you had to walk from shoes to the back room to tell your co worker that you needed help on the floor then when help(me) showed up you ran off, with the shelf sign I needed to help the guest you answered when I asked you to come back with the sign. You ran off like we were contagious. You had a zebra and the shelf sign, you could have looked it up yourself and walked into the back to ask the backroom to pull it. But you didn't need to walk anywhere - YOU HAD A RADIO!!!!! WTF is wrong with you??????? Even the guest asked why you would not help her.
> 
> So tired of this kind of BS.. That only some people have to help guests others just get to clear a box and run away.



This. This right here. I deal with this sort of stupidity on the daily and unfortunately it doesn't seem to be getting better. Even my best TMs pull this every once in a while (I'm sure I do something similar to irk my peers once in every blue moon myself). It doesn't get easier.


----------



## NPC (Aug 25, 2017)

Redzee said:


> Qxytrvko Kevin uyvvxfyjk Kevin.  Just sayin.



I thought that was Russian at first.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Aug 26, 2017)

Ttotm: I barley know you and I just started here but I really hope you don't become the front end manager judging by the reports I'm hearing. From what I've heard you're a micromanaging bitch *which is the exact reason why I've left target in the first place.*


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 26, 2017)

TTOTM: Second NCNS in two days YIP YIP HOORAY, hopefully this means you're gone for good.

You complained about freight when we had a lot of freight and no time to zone.
You complained about zoning when we had little freight and all the time in the world to zone.
That one time you stormed into the break room after you started your shift while I was 15 minutes into my 30 minute lunch, because HOW DARE I BE ON LUNCH WHEN YOU COME IN.
Our TL said you were 'super zoner' (as if zoning is much of a challenge...) even though it takes you a few hours to zone home decor...
Well I guess you ain't super anything now :*


----------



## HRZone (Aug 26, 2017)

GrandTheftAutumn said:


> TTOTM: Second NCNS in two days YIP YIP HOORAY, hopefully this means you're gone for good.
> 
> You complained about freight when we had a lot of freight and no time to zone.
> You complained about zoning when we had little freight and all the time in the world to zone.
> ...



Super NCNS. Sounds like a video game console.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 26, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I'd be mad. I once took forever to do a pull in HL because guest after guest needed help finding something but meh.
> 
> I love how my Starbucks use to make the cart attendants do their trash, bag it, rebag, then take it all down and being snooty over walkie calling for the cart attendant to "Cart Attendant, can you PLEASE come get starbucks garbage?" and it'd been super slow, there's 3 gals working there standing around. I'd walked in once on them after getting called by them and they were all gossiping and laughing and told me to do their garbages, and then decide to tell me how to properly line the can with the bag. BITCH PLEASE.
> 
> ...


They should do their own damn garbage. When we were Target, if we had asked someone to take our garbage back for us, they would have laughed in our face! It didn't matter if we were busy or not, we had to do it ourselves.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 26, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Are same names a legit problem at some stores? Out of habit I always say title before name even if we have only one lol. Not that complicated



Yes it can be fun when you have multiple example: Matt's. "Hey electronics Matt?" and Market Matt answers cause he didn't hear the first part. Then you ask again and guest service Matt answers.  So we have a couple TM with really odd names cause it makes the distinction very clear. Still work friendly but odd to one who doesn't know the why. 

We had up three TM's with the same name. So one got renamed his last name, one became "Electronics Matt" the other who was senior of the group was just "Matt".


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 26, 2017)

TTOTM: there is NO need to get passive aggressive over the walkie when I call for reshop. ok, I get it, you guys aren't gonna be able to come and get it soon. fine. but it is my job to call, and LODs will get upset if I don't. so if you can't come, just say politely "hey it'll be a little while, we're swamped" and I'll understand and I won't call again. just stop being so rude about it


----------



## Yetive (Aug 26, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Are same names a legit problem at some stores? Out of habit I always say title before name even if we have only one lol. Not that complicated


Yetive, Metive, Yetave, Yetive-jane, Yetivee, and Yetiveh.  3 of us are LODs.  Can be a problem sometimes.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Aug 26, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Yes it can be fun when you have multiple example: Matt's. "Hey electronics Matt?" and Market Matt answers cause he didn't hear the first part. Then you ask again and guest service Matt answers.  So we have a couple TM with really odd names cause it makes the distinction very clear. Still work friendly but odd to one who doesn't know the why.
> 
> We had up three TM's with the same name. So one got renamed his last name, one became "Electronics Matt" the other who was senior of the group was just "Matt".



Same at my store. There were 4 T's during seasonal. There was GSA It's. Electronics T whose name was the shortened and the other 2 went by their last name. And same with my name. I went by Shorty and she went by Short. And when I put my two weeks in another girl who also went by Shorty so she got my name tags.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 27, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> Same at my store. There were 4 T's during seasonal. There was GSA It's. Electronics T whose name was the shortened and the other 2 went by their last name. And same with my name. I went by Shorty and she went by Short. And when I put my two weeks in another girl who also went by Shorty so she got my name tags.


Not Target related, but my son has a relatively common name. When he was younger, there were a ton of them, so we started calling him a different name (long story attached.) One year, he was on a sport team and there were 4 of them so I told the coaches to call him by his nickname. When they had awards that year, the rest of the kids were wondering who the heck "PQ's son-real name" was because they had no idea it wasn't actually his name & some still call him by that to this day!!!


----------



## StockerAce (Aug 27, 2017)

StockerAce said:


> TTOTM: So you want to "move up" in the company and you have "goals". yet this is the 2nd Saturday in a row you've called in. And I know you do it because of poor planning, not because you are actually in a bind/sick/caring for your kid/etc. Last week you bragged that you went boating! Why they continue to schedule you on Saturday's I can't figure out, but when we are bare bones on shifts and people aren't getting scheduled...and we don't have enough people for a Saturday night, it's really shitty to call in just cause you can't plan in advance to have "fun" on your off-days.



Make it three Saturday's in a row...


----------



## Bosch (Aug 27, 2017)

StockerAce said:


> Make it three Saturday's in a row...



In my case it has been auto denied vacation requests. HR is really on the ball! Cause when submit a month in advance should be enough time to figure out.  Yes my TL knows. I don't have an ETL and haven't for over a month now.


----------



## Hardlines God (Aug 27, 2017)

TTO New ETL: Yes, I am LOD today. Yes, I know exactly what I'm doing. I've been a senior for four years and have been with Target since the week I turned sixteen. Stop second guessing all of my decisions because I am not an ETL.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 27, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Yetive, Metive, Yetave, Yetive-jane, Yetivee, and Yetiveh.  3 of us are LODs.  Can be a problem sometimes.


One year we had five ETLs/TLs/TMs named Chris, four named Matt, four named Brian & three named Robert.


----------



## StockerAce (Aug 27, 2017)

Bosch said:


> In my case it has been auto denied vacation requests. HR is really on the ball! Cause when submit a month in advance should be enough time to figure out.  Yes my TL knows. I don't have an ETL and haven't for over a month now.


This TM doesn't plan that far ahead. I can understand the auto denied requests though, another TM that requested today off weeks ago had the time off approved, and was still scheduled. The TM has concert tickets, so obviously isn't going to be there. Another was going out of state for a weekend, got everything approved and was still scheduled for all 3 days requested off. I realize it happens...and there are some extenuating circumstances. But for this particular TM, that isn't so.

I don't even really care if people call-in...life happens. But when you do it three weeks in a row on a Saturday? Then I have an issue with it because of our bare-bones scheduling lately.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 27, 2017)

StockerAce said:


> This TM doesn't plan that far ahead. I can understand the auto denied requests though, another TM that requested today off weeks ago had the time off approved, and was still scheduled. The TM has concert tickets, so obviously isn't going to be there. Another was going out of state for a weekend, got everything approved and was still scheduled for all 3 days requested off. I realize it happens...and there are some extenuating circumstances. But for this particular TM, that isn't so.
> 
> I don't even really care if people call-in...life happens. But when you do it three weeks in a row on a Saturday? Then I have an issue with it because of our bare-bones scheduling lately.



I get ya.. 

I am at that point where this is just rude you management can't be bothered to do your job. It's my job to file the request, your job is approve or deny it.. And with the amount of hours we have that week, I am doing you a favor. 5 person workcenter only enough hours for our TL..


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 27, 2017)

TTOTM: I get it, you're excited to be at the FR and off the lanes for good...but for gods sake when you get a softlines call, stop answering the phone with "this is softlines how can I help you?" Nobody who doesn't work in retail knows what softlines means. And I know this because you almost always follow up with "yeah, like clothing and stuff."

Same goes for that grocery TM...that 90 year old man doesn't know what the fuck "pfresh" is. It's 10 aisles away, you can walk him over to the item he was looking for.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 27, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> "this is softlines how can I help you?"


All I can visualize is Mr. Humphries from "Are You Being Served" answering the phone saying "Menswear" in a deep voice.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 28, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> TTOTM: I get it, you're excited to be at the FR and off the lanes for good...but for gods sake when you get a softlines call, stop answering the phone with "this is softlines how can I help you?" Nobody who doesn't work in retail knows what softlines means. And I know this because you almost always follow up with "yeah, like clothing and stuff."
> 
> Same goes for that grocery TM...that 90 year old man doesn't know what the fuck "pfresh" is. It's 10 aisles away, you can walk him over to the item he was looking for.



I'm going to play devil's advocate. How long have these guys worked at Target? I know that after several years at my previous job I had fallen into the habit of using internal terms when talking to customers. I'd give a followup proper term when I caught myself but I'm sure there were several times I didn't catch myself.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 28, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> I'm going to play devil's advocate. How long have these guys worked at Target? I know that after several years at my previous job I had fallen into the habit of using internal terms when talking to customers. I'd give a followup proper term when I caught myself but I'm sure there were several times I didn't catch myself.


Several years each. But the softlines girl just doesn't get it. I could forgive it happening occasionally, but not every single time she picks up the phone, even though she usually has to follow up with an explanation of what softlines is.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Ttotm: Stop calling me and texting me when I'm not working about things you can easily ask your team lead that happens to be in the building with you at the time.  If someone looked my phone they would think you were harassing me due to all the non responses on my end and the missed/ignored calls.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 28, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Or maybe no one has the balls to report her for it.
> 
> We termed someone two weeks from retirement for doing this. It's timeclock fraud


Is it though? A team member purchasing something on the clock, how is that fraud? I mean really?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 28, 2017)

MM1MM2 said:


> Ttotm: Stop calling me and texting me when I'm not working about things you can easily ask your team lead that happens to be in the building with you at the time.  If someone looked my phone they would think you were harassing me due to all the non responses on my end and the missed/ignored calls.


Why would you give a TM your number؟


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 28, 2017)

Hardlines God said:


> TTO New ETL: Yes, I am LOD today. Yes, I know exactly what I'm doing. I've been a senior for four years and have been with Target since the week I turned sixteen. Stop second guessing all of my decisions because I am not an ETL.


Conceded much؟ سسثتن


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 28, 2017)

Planosss said:


> Is it though? A team member purchasing something on the clock, how is that fraud? I mean really?




Because you are shopping when you are supposed to be working.
Is it bullshit, pretty much but you know what?
It is not that hard to wait until you go on break or on lunch to do your shopping.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 28, 2017)

Planosss said:


> Is it though? A team member purchasing something on the clock, how is that fraud? I mean really?



Petty but you have to draw the line somewhere


----------



## Bosch (Aug 28, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> Because you are shopping when you are supposed to be working.
> Is it bullshit, pretty much but you know what?
> It is not that hard to wait until you go on break or on lunch to do your shopping.



I have rung out sales on the clock for some personal female items.. But your regular shopping - nope..


----------



## MM1MM2 (Aug 29, 2017)

Planosss said:


> Why would you give a TM your number؟


Because we use to hang out.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 29, 2017)

Bosch said:


> I have rung out sales on the clock for some personal female items.. But your regular shopping - nope..



Emergency feminine supplies, a new shirt, meds, I can think of a dozen reasons why somebody could legitimately buy something on the clock.
Doing your regular shopping is just dumb.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 29, 2017)

TTOLOD: thank you for coming over and saying you appreciated me walking the guest over who wanted a red card. You're probably the only one in the store who would actually take the time to do that. It really wasn't a big deal (I had to use he restroom anyway...2 birds, 1 stone, ya know) but it was nice to have SOMEONE in the store not treat us like we have the plague


----------



## MM1MM2 (Aug 29, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> Because you are shopping when you are supposed to be working.
> Is it bullshit, pretty much but you know what?
> It is not that hard to wait until you go on break or on lunch to do your shopping.


Today I walked in on a team lead trying on shirts in the employee bathroom.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 29, 2017)

^Wrong on SO many levels.....


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 29, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> One year we had five ETLs/TLs/TMs named Chris, four named Matt, four named Brian & three named Robert.


When I started working at my store, there were 3 people named Star, which soon expanded to 5. Which got royally confusing for all of us. We'd take each other's name tags, and every time someone would walkie for Star, we'd all look up.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 29, 2017)

TTOTM: You annoy the living daylights out of me. At first, I thought you were OK, but I now dread every time you work next to me. You constantly wander away from your lane, whine about standing out front, do basket runs when you have guests, play on your phone because you think no one is looking and a slew of other things

I've heard 2 TLs talk to you about this before, so you're lucky it's only been coachings thusfar.


----------



## goingto4 (Sep 1, 2017)

TTOGSTL: Yes, it's your job to help with code greens. You are a big jerk to let my three month pregnant self and another pregnant team member clean up the floor on our hands and knees while you smirk from Guest Services. I honestly don't know how you got promoted since you steal food and come to work drunk/drink on the clock.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 1, 2017)

goingto4 said:


> TTOGSTL: Yes, it's your job to help with code greens. You are a big jerk to let my three month pregnant self and another pregnant team member clean up the floor on our hands and knees while you smirk from Guest Services. I honestly don't know how you got promoted since you steal food and come to work drunk/drink on the clock.



Just know they always fuck it up, sooner or later they come in or get to lit and get fired.. Seen it more than once.. It's like Karma, she takes forever to get there but she is always on time..


----------



## goingto4 (Sep 1, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Just know they always fuck it up, sooner or later they come in or get to lit and get fired.. Seen it more than once.. It's like Karma, she takes forever to get there but she is always on time..



The thing is, we have an internal case on him but somehow it became HR and not AP. All the leads know about his habits. It's frustrating at times.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 1, 2017)

TTOTM:  I don't know who you are or if I'm talking to multiple people right now.  But when I went to put away a package of Medium size underwear and found the peg stuffed full of Large sized underwear....along with the Medium peg next to it....and both the Large pegs....and the XL pegs....this is beyond ridiculous.  There's attempting to make things fit and then there's going to ridiculous measures.  This is well past the ridiculous line.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 1, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> TTOTM:  I don't know who you are or if I'm talking to multiple people right now.  But when I went to put away a package of Medium size underwear and found the peg stuffed full of Large sized underwear....along with the Medium peg next to it....and both the Large pegs....and the XL pegs....this is beyond ridiculous.  There's attempting to make things fit and then there's going to ridiculous measures.  This is well past the ridiculous line.



You in my store? Cause that is the norm for our Softlines flow peeps.. And don't forget all the Medium is sitting in the days backstock tub.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 1, 2017)

Softlines is fine in my store, for the most part.  It's the towels.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 2, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Softlines is fine in my store, for the most part.  It's the towels.


Bath Sheets vs Bath Towels...


----------



## sprinklesontop (Sep 2, 2017)

So...... our newly appointed Sr HR TL has allowed a TM to live in their home.   This TM has had numerous counseling and PDDs in numerous different departments because, frankly, they're a mess, a pitiful mess.  

The newly appointed Sr HR TL "parties" with said aforementioned TM, in addition to other TMs ( some under-age).  

Really just hoping that YOU, our newly appointed Sr HR TL is reading this now and YOU can see YOURSELF in this post and find an iota of professionalism.  

Reference "Karma" in Bosch's post above.  She'll be visiting YOU soon.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 2, 2017)

TTOTM: aka my boyfriend.. I'm so happy that you got hired on at my job and get to leave the hell hole they call target. I hope you're happier here.

I went into my old store and my gsa was saying things had gotten much worse since I left. I'm sad because there's alot of good people there.. it's that management sucks.. So.. if you're management from my old store.. And you're reading this... And you know who you are.. fire yourselves.


----------



## HRZone (Sep 2, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> and get to leave the hell hole they call target.



Definitely not a hell hole. I love how you bash the company yet still post here.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 2, 2017)

sprinklesontop said:


> So...... our newly appointed Sr HR TL has allowed a TM to live in their home.   This TM has had numerous counseling and PDDs in numerous different departments because, frankly, they're a mess, a pitiful mess.
> 
> The newly appointed Sr HR TL "parties" with said aforementioned TM, in addition to other TMs ( some under-age).
> 
> ...


Aren't you a VMTL?  As his/her peer, you should be able to pull her aside and tell her to clean up her act.


----------



## Selfish (Sep 2, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Definitely not a hell hole. I love how you bash the company yet still post here.





> I went into my old store and my gsa was saying things had gotten much worse since I left. *I'm sad because there's alot of good people there.. it's that management sucks..* So.. if you're management from my old store.. And you're reading this... And you know who you are.. fire yourselves.


That's probably why. This place isn't run by Target either, just people who work there/worked there in the past.


----------



## HRZone (Sep 2, 2017)

Sloth said:


> That's probably why. This place isn't run by Target either, just people who work there/worked there in the past.



Target is not just the corporation. It's the teams who make up the individual stores.

People move on from Target and that's fine. I'm sure I will one day too but when I do im not going to bad mouth the company and I'm sure my store will go on fine without me.

 I always found people who act like their store can't function without them annoying lol.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 2, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Definitely not a hell hole. I love how you bash the company yet still post here.



I should clarify.. not the company itself just a few Tl's and ETLS.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 2, 2017)

Sloth said:


> That's probably why. This place isn't run by Target either, just people who work there/worked there in the past.





HRZone said:


> Target is not just the corporation. It's the teams who make up the individual stores.
> 
> People move on from Target and that's fine. I'm sure I will one day too but when I do im not going to bad mouth the company and I'm sure my store will go on fine without me.
> 
> I always found people who act like their store can't function without them annoying lol.



Exactly. I'm not bad mouthing the company as a whole. And I'm not saying that the store can't function without me. I'm replaceable.


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 2, 2017)

TTOTM: I cannot wait until you get out of our workcenter and back to your own.  You only want to work FRO because you think you can stand there, text and bs all day or whatever it is you do. Well, the one TL knew what they were doing when they did not schedule you FRO today...and I worked FRO when we closed together because I had a trainee with me and it made sense for us to be over there.  So suck it up and deal with it. (I can't stand lazy people).


----------



## sprinklesontop (Sep 2, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Aren't you a VMTL?  As his/her peer, you should be able to pull her aside and tell her to clean up her act.



I suppose I could pull this person aside and tell them to clean up their act.  However.... I'm not sure I like/respect this person enough.   Probably sounds kind of shitty to say that.  I'm hoping the situation gets resolved one way or another without my input.   
There are others Leaders that I would peer-to-peer with if they needed "re-directing".  Just not this one....


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 2, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> TTOTM: I cannot wait until you get out of our workcenter and back to your own.  You only want to work FRO because you think you can stand there, text and bs all day or whatever it is you do. Well, the one TL knew what they were doing when they did not schedule you FRO today...and I worked FRO when we closed together because I had a trainee with me and it made sense for us to be over there.  So suck it up and deal with it. (I can't stand lazy people).



Stand there, text and bs all day?  Whatever that TM is smoking, she or he needs to share.  Even when I get the rare luxury of standing still at the desk, my arms are still moving a mile a minute folding stuff, hanging stuff, tagging stuff, sorting loose underwear and socks, finding dpci's, keeping a running commentary with guests, putting together carts, etc.


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 3, 2017)

I definitely was unable to stand still tonight. Had to flex two fully stocked BTS shipping containers, then flex those into empty spots in BTS and Office Supplies across the store. 8 full carts and they said to get it done before I clocked out(LMAO)

My ETL and LOD didn't know that I had that much in carts, so I ended up just turning the carts into stationary pulls for whomever does them now tomorrow. I feel kind of bad, like really bad for whoever has to try and flex those into office supplies. I might have nightmares. But for my first shift in Hardlines, I did super good I feel. I zoned up for my first 3 hours, conveniently forgot to zone one endcap(and unfortunately forgot to zone it once the LOD noticed before the end of my shift.), then did the flexing stuff. I got praise tonight so that feels good, my LOD was kind of throwing negatives feelings towards me, but once I walkied later in the night saying I can't get any of this worked out tonight, she and I joked and laughed and I felt better. I forgot to see if they needed anyone scheduled back there more often, I'd be okay with doing it.

I sort of love my management at my store. I met the new electronics TM, super chill dude, clicked as soon as I clocked in. I was suppose to be with him tonight in seasonal but he ended up working in Toys. Overall, I had a pleasant night. I work again at 5:30pm working Carts (probably gonna be the most chill shift I've ever worked in months) and I'm up at 1:30am listening to music and just relaxing.

I've been really thinking about life and my future lately, and I'm confident enough to want to try for a leadership position if my new job ends up not working out, I'm still waiting to see if they've chosen me, I will probably call in Monday to my hopefully new place of work and see what's going on. If it doesn't pan out, I like working at my store enough to say I can work full time there, as long as it's not Cashering and I get more than $10.50 an hour lol. It'd be great to make a little more than $1200 a month, it'd pay rent at least for when I move into an apartment with my girlfriend, then we have her job as well.

But I want more, and I won't stop there. Anything higher than a team lead position I'd most likely have to move locations, and at that point I would probably consider other local options for the same pay. I don't think I'd work at any other Target unless it was my current store, I have it nice here.


----------



## Targetpirate (Sep 3, 2017)

To that one STL that screwed me over a while back I told you I would be here long after you were gone, and guess what I'm still here and Friday was your last day! Don't let the door hit you in the ass !!!!!


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 3, 2017)

Targetpirate said:


> To that one STL that screwed me over a while back I told you I would be here long after you were gone, and guess what I'm still here and Friday was your last day! Don't let the door hit you in the ass !!!!!




Sometimes you just have to out wait the bastards.


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 3, 2017)

TToTM

ok so you're a week in so I can forgive you taking... 3 hours to.... finish........2 carts of toy go backs (im sorry no i cant thats fucking redic it was slow and you know how to find things w that zebra i gave you wtf) 

but hoo boy how do you get the times you were supposed to work THAT mixed up??? the tl wanted you to come in and push the truck for me (what the fuck dude shes A WEEK IN and u said you'll excuse her slow for 2 weeks but you cant really do that for A TIME BASED TASK FOR SOMEONE WHO DOESNT KNOW WHERE SHIT IS LOCATED BY HEART) but anyways

you were scheduled 4:30 to 8:30 to do that but.... you came in at 7......saying you were supposed to come in from 7 to 11???? i talked to the tl who was like wtf no she was supposed to go in at 4:30 and then i told the lod who was working that day bcos we were both confused and she was like oooooooooo thats a cca and now idk whats gonna happen from there but damn son

god speed kid


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 4, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> TToTM
> 
> ok so you're a week in so I can forgive you taking... 3 hours to.... finish........2 carts of toy go backs (im sorry no i cant thats fucking redic it was slow and you know how to find things w that zebra i gave you wtf)
> 
> ...



paPA BLESS!!!!!!


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 4, 2017)

TTOETL: I don't know how you think two stacks of pallets, neither of them past waist height are "taking up so much space" and need to go on the sweep ASAP. Especially when repacks are out of control and almost literally blocking access to the baler. Or plastic is overflowing because nobody can figure out how to start a new bag. Or there's bales in the steel that I'll have both clear a path to and find somebody's keys to borrow.

But hey, you do you and your weird priorities.

To the Food Team: Why the fuck did one of you leave four cases of perishable product sitting by my desk from Saturday's truck. Why. Some of them were busted open, for crying out loud. That's disgusting.


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 5, 2017)

TToTL

i was very very pleasantly surprised when you mentioned that you think i would be a good team lead and why havent i gone for it yet

i actually am trying to go for it but as of rn im considered too "spicy" (see: i challenge authority too much) to be one, but they said i have potential otherwise

youre a pretty strict and super hard working tl that actually kinda intimidates me so it actually means a lot and gave me hope that one day i can become a tl! 

(i wouldnt challenge authority if they didnt make stupid choices tho)


----------



## HRZone (Sep 5, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> (i wouldnt challenge authority if they didnt make stupid choices tho)



Absolutely nothing wrong with challenging authority. It's about how you go about it.


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 5, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with challenging authority. It's about how you go about it.


damn you got me there, im very bad at challenging them in a professional/productive way

them: kaitii can you do this stationary go backs?
me with a list of other shit i need to do: no??? i have???? all this *motions with my arms frantically at my department* crap to do already??? 

apparently im supposed to be nice and be like "im srry i have a task list given to me by my tl when i finish i would be happy to help u"


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 5, 2017)

My favorite response is either "Okay" or "I'll see what I can do" and maybe I do it, maybe I don't, maybe somebody follows up or maybe they don't (usually they don't). So far it's worked well enough. Then again I'm in a dead end receiving and not looking to move up, just be left alone.


----------



## HRZone (Sep 5, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> I'll see what I can do"



This and "I'll get to it if I can" ate great ways to answer without seeming insubordinate while also not overcomitting oneself


----------



## Militantagnostic (Sep 5, 2017)

HRZone said:


> This and "I'll get to it if I can" ate great ways to answer without seeming insubordinate while also not overcomitting oneself


"Time-permitting", "I'll get on it as soon as I can", "Maybe, If I fuckin' get a minute"


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 5, 2017)

ok but what if they literally have the cart of stationary and hand it to you

do i just... say any of those things and push it to the boat/somewhere in stationary cos i still feel like "i'll see what i can do" -shoves it somewhere- wont go over too well


----------



## HRZone (Sep 6, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> ok but what if they literally have the cart of stationary and hand it to you
> 
> do i just... say any of those things and push it to the boat/somewhere in stationary cos i still feel like "i'll see what i can do" -shoves it somewhere- wont go over too well



You can simply say. Hey I didn't get to such and such it's on this aisle though.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 6, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> ok but what if they literally have the cart of stationary and hand it to you
> 
> do i just... say any of those things and push it to the boat/somewhere in stationary cos i still feel like "i'll see what i can do" -shoves it somewhere- wont go over too well



My question is usually, "What priority level is this? Because I have these five things (dis, dat, and another) that are priority one. Then I have this huge list of priority three, four and five things. 
Where does this fit on the list so I know exactly where I should fit it in." 
I try to keep it a touch less snarky but you get the drift. 
It is their job to set the priorities and not to countermand other peoples (or their own) instructions.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Sep 6, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> ok but what if they literally have the cart of stationary and hand it to you
> 
> do i just... say any of those things and push it to the boat/somewhere in stationary cos i still feel like "i'll see what i can do" -shoves it somewhere- wont go over too well


You could just trick someone else into doing it.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 6, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> ok but what if they literally have the cart of stationary and hand it to you
> 
> do i just... say any of those things and push it to the boat/somewhere in stationary cos i still feel like "i'll see what i can do" -shoves it somewhere- wont go over too well


"I can do *anything* you would like me to do.  I cannot do *everything* you would like me to do.  Where would you like me to start?"


----------



## MM1MM2 (Sep 6, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> ok but what if they literally have the cart of stationary and hand it to you
> 
> do i just... say any of those things and push it to the boat/somewhere in stationary cos i still feel like "i'll see what i can do" -shoves it somewhere- wont go over too well


I always tell ETLs what my TL left me.  Then I ask them to list everything by level of importance because I don't think I can get it all done.  This usually does the trick.


----------



## PM2NO (Sep 7, 2017)

TTOTM

Just because you work 48 hours this week and have stayed late doesn't overshadow your attitude towards other team members. You may benefit from a larger paycheck but that can only go so far.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 8, 2017)

TTOTM:

Jesus fucking christ stop backstocking casepacks in front of other casepacks!! Every aisle has a god damn ladder and shelves do exist beyond the first few sections...so use them!! Your laziness bothers me so much, but not nearly as much as the fact that nobody seems to care if you take forever to pull and backstock. If you had been a backroom TM you would have been kicked the fuck over to flow and never touched a PDA again.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 9, 2017)

TTOTM: isn't HBA part of your area? FFS, how can you not know where wet wipes are?!?!


----------



## Bosch (Sep 9, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> TTOTM:
> 
> Jesus fucking christ stop backstocking casepacks in front of other casepacks!! Every aisle has a god damn ladder and shelves do exist beyond the first few sections...so use them!! Your laziness bothers me so much, but not nearly as much as the fact that nobody seems to care if you take forever to pull and backstock. If you had been a backroom TM you would have been kicked the fuck over to flow and never touched a PDA again.



My store would get them out.


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 9, 2017)

TTOTLs: When leadership asks me or another tm to help out another workcenter for a few hours or w/e, we have to listen to them. They are in charge. Its not always thrilling for us to be shunted back and forth, but it is what it is. Don't blame us, blame the LODs who tell us where to go and what to do.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 9, 2017)

TTOLOD:  Wow.  Yeah I get that during the last half hour of the night everyone is rushing to get stuff done and a guest that needs more than a "What you want is over there" can seriously destroy any hope of getting stuff done, but come on.  When I call your store looking for an item for a very sweet guest and you pick up the phone, telling me that clearance is such a mess that you are unable to even go look for said item is probably not the best answer when it comes to guest relations.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 11, 2017)

TTOSTL: you promoted a certain person to ETL approx 6 months ago. In that time, 7 long-time TMs have quit (I'm talking about people who have been there 10+ years.) Have you put 2+2 together yet?


----------



## oath2order (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey corporate password people fix the fucking system. Every goddamn time that I have to reset my password it gives me the same error. I am not fucking calling CSC they are useless.

Edit: called CSC. STILL not fucking working.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 11, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Hey corporate password people fix the fucking system. Every goddamn time that I have to reset my password it gives me the same error. I am not fucking calling CSC they are useless.
> 
> Edit: called CSC. STILL not fucking working.


Are you getting this on one computer or multiple ones? Because every now and the receiving computer tells me I need to reset early and nothing happens. Reboot the computer though and it acts like nothing happened, can still use the old password.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 11, 2017)

TTOTM: I am assuming you are a team member because I find it hard to believe that a guest would have roughly 45 clothes items from XS to XL and would neatly put only the XS together with the existing XS and so on. But for future reference Art Class does not go in RTW clearance.


----------



## HRZone (Sep 11, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Hey corporate password people fix the fucking system. Every goddamn time that I have to reset my password it gives me the same error. I am not fucking calling CSC they are useless.
> 
> Edit: called CSC. STILL not fucking working.



There is a fix to this. You need to control alt delete. Task and end the process for iexplorer. You should be able to login no problem


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 12, 2017)

@oath2order @Circle9 are you talking about when you go to log in to Workbench and it tells you that it's the incorrect password, and then locks you out after a few tries?


----------



## oath2order (Sep 12, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> @oath2order @Circle9 are you talking about when you go to log in to Workbench and it tells you that it's the incorrect password, and then locks you out after a few tries?



nvm fixed


----------



## Doglover89 (Sep 12, 2017)

Apparently the STL says the new crop of SL/style/whatever folks are not up to par...

To those tms: GOOD. Two of you absolutely have major drawbacks, and the third I haven't worked with enough to form an opinion yet. There was a stool at the fitting room for a tm with a sprained ankle. That does not mean anyone else is allowed to sit at the FR. And texting? Not allowed. So get that straight.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 12, 2017)

TTOTM: I'm at the register getting slammed & you're.....
.....in the back leaning against the dish sink updating your FB?!
You better be glad I didn't snatch it & run it thru the coffee grinder but NEXT time.....?


----------



## oath2order (Sep 13, 2017)

I feel like softlines could get so much more done if they stopped coming in the fixture room every five minutes


----------



## goingto4 (Sep 13, 2017)

goingto4 said:


> TTOGSTL: Yes, it's your job to help with code greens. You are a big jerk to let my three month pregnant self and another pregnant team member clean up the floor on our hands and knees while you smirk from Guest Services. I honestly don't know how you got promoted since you steal food and come to work drunk/drink on the clock.



This one was _finally_ termed.


----------



## HRZone (Sep 13, 2017)

goingto4 said:


> This one was _finally_ termed.



Love happy endings


----------



## themidniteTM (Sep 13, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I feel like softlines could get so much more done if they stopped coming in the fixture room every five minutes


 That kept happening at my store so I made a container up of the stuff they kept needing to go back there for (pegs n stuff) and put it in the fitting room. It helped!


----------



## Bosch (Sep 15, 2017)

TThoseTMs&ETLs: Not one of ya'll could answer the call from our disabled TM who needed help? I did then needed a flat and Team lift and not one of ya'll could answer the radio? Exception: the one who told me he was pulling batches in the lock up(this is true). Not one of ya'll? Causing me to not only cross the store once, but three fucking times since I went over to help our TM, figure out what was needed. Then ask for a flat and a team lift and still getting silence. But finding two groups of TM's and ETL's standing around talking. Thanks guys! Walking across the store into the back and finding the third group taking, I get we are in the middle of a remodel. But can you help a sister out? Grabbing the flat trekking back across the store, finding a flow TM who was glad to help and then taking the item up front for the guest.. 

You lazy fucks! This is our disabled TM they ask for help - YOU FUCKING HELP THEM!!!!


----------



## HRZone (Sep 16, 2017)

@Bosch reminds me of the time an etl called for a team lift, I went over to help and it was the team member who needed a lift while the etl was on the aisle over texting away.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Sep 16, 2017)

I have a bunch of young fellas that get pissy when I call for a team lift and then pick it up by themselves like Superman. I always tell them to take care of your back or it'll make you miserable when your older.


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 16, 2017)

Bosch said:


> TThoseTMs&ETLs: Not one of ya'll could answer the call from our disabled TM who needed help? I did then needed a flat and Team lift and not one of ya'll could answer the radio? Exception: the one who told me he was pulling batches in the lock up(this is true). Not one of ya'll? Causing me to not only cross the store once, but three fucking times since I went over to help our TM, figure out what was needed. Then ask for a flat and a team lift and still getting silence. But finding two groups of TM's and ETL's standing around talking. Thanks guys! Walking across the store into the back and finding the third group taking, I get we are in the middle of a remodel. But can you help a sister out? Grabbing the flat trekking back across the store, finding a flow TM who was glad to help and then taking the item up front for the guest..
> 
> You lazy fucks! This is our disabled TM they ask for help - YOU FUCKING HELP THEM!!!!



Workers that can't respond to team lifts are the absolute worst. Fuck them, seriously. I've absolutely called someone out on it before for not responding and helping me and they're just chilling in the Dairy Cooler doing nothing or by the Fitting Room gossiping. Fucking christ, just 2 minutes of your time is all I need to get it onto a flat... and two minutes is being over dramatic, more like 20 seconds is all I need.

I've tried to call for a team lift on a grill once and I was legitimately ignored by everyone. "Hey, team, this is Cart Attendant TTGOz, I just need a team lift on a grill on Grocery Side Doors, please" and it was silent for 20 seconds, then walkies lit up for backups to the front lane, ETLs contacting other TMs via channel 1, other random chatter(phone calls, call boxes)

I called out two more times before I said "fuck it" and lifted the grill myself into a truck. Fuck that, I didn't hurt myself, but the two ladies in their hubby's pickup truck weren't any help at all.. literally. I went to my GSTL later that night and basically lit up. He's gone now, but god damn that was frustrating. I ran out of carts waiting for just one response, and wasting 5 minutes trying to get a heavy grill into a truck bed. Oh yeah, and I got shit for running out of carts. Super busy, waiting almost 10 minutes combined waiting for a response + loading a grill myself. The guests weren't too happy either, though, and thankfully complained to the store for me and gave me a quarter as a tip lmao

Last holiday season was hell, I've got plenty of posts on it here I'm sure from last year. Flow team holding carts, backrooms holding all carts, ETLs, LODs, and GSTLs getting verbally angry that we have no carts, and that we're _slow_ and need to get carts in. Took us 3 weeks as cart attendants swearing up and down no carts are in the parking lot, but we only have 6-7 carts in the cart area in the store and quickly disappearing. They finally... FINALLY... decided to take a look for themselves once after getting yelled again. It wasn't even a nice "take a look for myself" it was an anger driven storm out of the store to see what's actually going on... "oh yeah, there are no carts out there... hmm.."

Anyways, I got off on a tangent. 

TL;DR people who don't respond to team lifts seriously suck dick.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Sep 16, 2017)

Ttoetl of whatever the hell...cheer up.  You are so different from the rest of our team and you come off as a bit of a jerk.  Maybe you're quiet but get over yourself and join the party.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 16, 2017)

@TTOGz it wasn't the team lift as much as responding to the disabled TM. His issues mean he gets flustered super easy. And he needs to be kept to task. That may not make sense but I can't explain it any better. That pissed me off. Really pissed me off.  The flow TM was awesome just not on radio, so he didn't know until I asked and he was all in.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 16, 2017)

Bosch said:


> @TTOGz it wasn't the team lift as much as responding to the disabled TM. His issues mean he gets flustered super easy. And he needs to be kept to task. That may not make sense but I can't explain it any better. That pissed me off. Really pissed me off.  The flow TM was awesome just not on radio, so he didn't know until I asked and he was all in.



Autism/Asperger's Syndrome?


----------



## Bosch (Sep 16, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Autism/Asperger's Syndrome?



Could be, I haven't asked nor do I care. He just reminds of a little kid learning to do things. Sweet as all get out. I asked his work coach what I needed to know to help him and it was basically, he can get side tracked or confused by stuff easy. Give him time to get his thought out.  Keep tasks simple as in don't load a list of stuff on him and generally just answer questions and deal with stuff he is not allowed to deal with. Team lifts, hazard spills or defectives. And it's his first job so none of us knew how this was going to work and he is killing it!  

The ETL's know he is a special case with a work coach or social worker and she talks with ETL's so I know they know his deal and needs. To ignore him was just not right.. Cause my original post started cause he called the LOD and his call was met with silence so I answered thinking it didn't really need an ETL or I could help handle it or be like yeah "We need the LOD" hang on let me get on the radio.


----------



## orangec88 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hell i only weigh 120lbs and im skinny as a skeleton. If i needed a team lift and no one would respond id be in trouble.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Sep 18, 2017)

To corporate: for fucks sake, if you're going to have a bunch of shirts made for team members to wear for the launch of a new brand, make sure you don't have the shirts made of the hottest, itchiest material you can find!


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 18, 2017)

Reshop Ninja said:


> To corporate: for fucks sake, if you're going to have a bunch of shirts made for team members to wear for the launch of a new brand, make sure you don't have the shirts made of the hottest, itchiest material you can find!


And make sure the stores get enough of them to go around.  Being left out sucks.  A lot of us felt like crap for being left out of the promotion.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 18, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> And make sure the stores get enough of them to go around.  Being left out sucks.  A lot of us felt like crap for being left out of the promotion.



Yeah a wms small is never going to fit me or half the ladies in this store. Why the fuck are there only small shirts in women's cut? Then don't have the gall to ask me to try it on just to see if it fits.. 

Yeah no you dumb cunt of an ETL..


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 18, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Yeah a wms small is never going to fit me or half the ladies in this store. Why the fuck are there only small shirts in women's cut? Then don't have the gall to ask me to try it on just to see if it fits..



Or the other problem, too many smalls and too many really big.  Mine looks like a nightshirt, it's so big.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 18, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Or the other problem, too many smalls and too many really big.  Mine looks like a nightshirt, it's so big.



No we got mens shirts and wmns small all small..


----------



## HRZone (Sep 18, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> And make sure the stores get enough of them to go around.  Being left out sucks.  A lot of us felt like crap for being left out of the promotion.



To be fair they just produced new shirts for the cashiers that the rest of the store didn't get.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 18, 2017)

HRZone said:


> To be fair they just produced new shirts for the cashiers that the rest of the store didn't get.


I haven't heard anything about this. What are the new shirts like?


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 18, 2017)

HRZone said:


> To be fair they just produced new shirts for the cashiers that the rest of the store didn't get.


If you're talking about the redcard shirts from a few weeks ago, almost none of them went to cashiers at my store...


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 18, 2017)

To whoever throught it would be a good idea to make the Cards Against Humanity hidden compartment pack eligible for SFS/SPU:

You're an asshole.


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 18, 2017)

To the electronics team:

stop being god damn useless

I don't care if _you _gave up on this job and don't care, I care that you're making my work harder because you won't do your part. 

And you, you might think it's cute wasting time by looking productive and casing random DVDs but you know what you could do? PROPERLY DO THE ZONE AND CASE $10 AND UP BLU RAYS INSTEAD what a thought??? and guess what you not only LOOK productive but GASP you ARE PRODUCTIVE 

and finally, you're new so i'm cutting you SOME slack but holy shit walk faster i have a limp most days and i can still get around faster AND VENDOR DOESNT GO TO BACKSTOCK. TOY BACK STOCK DOESNT GO IN THE LOCK UP. CHARGE BACKS DON'T GO TO BACK STOCK. BACKSTOCK ISNT A DUMPING GROUND. AND COMMUNICATE MORE FFS. 

To the electronics team lead:

MEOWS IN AGONY @ UR FACE

look hoe you've made some good chances in this department imma admit that but youre so bad at making sure the team is actually keeping up w their shit and dont even take my complaints seriously why should i have to 4x4 music and movies before i do my research?? thats the mid from the day before's job! o that i can seamlessly do my research! you're always closing!! you see the mid!!! why!! isnt!!! it!!! getting!!! done!!!! 

and you havent even addressed the problem w the 5+ 3 TIERS OF BACKSTOCK PILING UP IN THE LOCK UP 

screams


----------



## HRZone (Sep 18, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> I haven't heard anything about this. What are the new shirts like?


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 18, 2017)

It amazes me how when someone said new redcards shirts didn't go to any cashiers hardly, but at the same time I guess it makes sense in a business aspect of things; having the workers out working on the floor wear them, since customers are usually engaged on the floor looking at things, and usually workers catch their ever-looking eyes.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 18, 2017)

Ooooooh, those shirts!  They're crappy.  Thin material, stretches out easily, boring design, men's sizes only, too long for short people.  We never get women's shirts at our store.  However EVERYONE did get the new shirt, I just didn't know it was cashier designated.  

Meh, I wear street clothes sometimes anyway.  Purple, pink, and orange are perfectly acceptable at my store, as well as plaids/patterns that are at least 25% red.


----------



## Redzee (Sep 18, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> To whoever throught it would be a good idea to make the Cards Against Humanity hidden compartment pack eligible for SFS/SPU:
> 
> You're an asshole.


Cards against humanity just an asshole idea.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 18, 2017)

Redzee said:


> Cards against humanity just an asshole idea.




I don't know, I find they appeal to my sick sense of humor.


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 18, 2017)

I 2nd that... I fucking LOVE playing Cards against Humanity. My grandma got it for my dad for his birthday and she had ZERO idea on what it was. Her reasoning? "It said game for horrible people! So... yeah." 

we played it and she was very surprised. Very fun night though, I discovered a lot about my grandma that night.


----------



## Redzee (Sep 18, 2017)

Nah.  Mean just sucks.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 19, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I 2nd that... I fucking LOVE playing Cards against Humanity. My grandma got it for my dad for his birthday and she had ZERO idea on what it was. Her reasoning? "It said game for horrible people! So... yeah."
> 
> we played it and she was very surprised. Very fun night though, I discovered a lot about my grandma that night.



It's the most innocent people who give out the most questional answers. Its hilarious.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 19, 2017)

Yeah those redcard shirts were just put out at TSC for anyone to grab.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 19, 2017)

to those TMs and leaders: shrink wrap is not a mysterious technology if you can figure out how to stack box on pallet, you can figure out how to walk in a circle while holding a roll of plastic

six fucking pallets of salvage loaded today, only one was wrapped. two of those I had to rebuild because they surprise, surprise fell apart as soon as I moved them.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 19, 2017)

No more time off for you.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 19, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> to those TMs and leaders: shrink wrap is not a mysterious technology if you can figure out how to stack box on pallet, you can figure out how to walk in a circle while holding a roll of plastic
> 
> six fucking pallets of salvage loaded today, only one was wrapped. two of those I had to rebuild because they surprise, surprise fell apart as soon as I moved them.


I'm guilty of not using shrink wrap sometimes...I figure if it feels stable, it's good to go.

I would never do that with salvage though. Those are always the sketchiest pallets, with the half full boxes and random rugs and loose items. I've even had a wrapped salvage pallet fall over because I didn't think it was necessary to wrap it to the pallet itself.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 19, 2017)

Bosch said:


> No we got mens shirts and wmns small all small..


Same thing happened at my store. Heard some TMs bitching about it. They got 1 women's XL, 1L, 1M, the rest were all S or XS. Even the men's were mostly S or M. Obviously, whoever ordered them hasn't actually SEEN our TMs (especially our management team~lol!)


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 20, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> to those TMs and leaders: shrink wrap is not a mysterious technology if you can figure out how to stack box on pallet, you can figure out how to walk in a circle while holding a roll of plastic
> 
> six fucking pallets of salvage loaded today, only one was wrapped. two of those I had to rebuild because they surprise, surprise fell apart as soon as I moved them.


Is it you thats bad ir your life?


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 20, 2017)

TTOTM:

There is something seriously wrong with you.  I think you need some kind of mental health treatment.  No one can be that shitty and rude all the time unless there's something mentally off.  You remind me of Donald Trump because you're that childish, and that deluded.  You're rude to guests and TM's and I'm pretty sure you'll get fired soon.  I mean, I HOPE you get fired soon otherwise I might be forced to punch you.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 20, 2017)

TTOTM: What the fuck were you doing while I was away. I'm just going to pretend the days I took off didn't happen and hope everyone else does too because seriously, what the fuck.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Sep 20, 2017)

TTOvETL...... (visiting).   You have been amazing to work with !  I appreciated all your help in A&A.  You are a hard-worker, with a stellar attitude 
I hope they find a permanent home for you soon !   Or.... maybe you can just stay at our store


----------



## goingto4 (Sep 20, 2017)

TTOETLAP: I love working for you, I really do, so I hope whatever your problem was today was temporary. I literally cannot be a door greeter (you promised you'd never make us do this), zoning Electronics, merch protecting in razors, and finding CRC issues for you all while doing 5 parking lot patrols a day; neither can the other TPS. We can't remember the last time we took both of our full 15 minute breaks in an attempt to get everything done. Our morale sank so low today as you tore into us how awful our recent visit was.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 21, 2017)

There is a special place in hell for people who backstop 20 cases of notebook paper on top shelves as far back as they can down the aisle.


----------



## Aiwha (Sep 22, 2017)

TTOTM:

Why in the world were you setting an end cap in electronics when we had a line all the way to the door at the service desk??
Why?  Do you realize nobody likes you because you do this every shift...


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 22, 2017)

TTOTM: Surprise surprise surprise. You are going to be terminated tomorrow, if you show up.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Sep 22, 2017)

TTOTL:   Seriously.... how many times do you NEED to be at TMSC ?????  You have a department to run, you have a Team to lead, you have shit to do.  And, yet, you make a trip to the office at least once every 20 minutes, and spend another 10-15 minutes there.  I just don't understa ---- Oh wait......, I think I just figured it out !  Obviously no one told me..... you must have been transferred !  You must be the Office Team Lead !!    We have that "title", right ????   That's the only logical explanation.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 23, 2017)

TTOFTM It really is not hard to push dollar. Why can't you put the items in the correct location? You can clearly see the items you are dumping in a bin do not match the items already in there. Now when we zone we will have to fix your laziness.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2017)

No ETL Im not doing beauty, I have signing to do. Fuck the push.


----------



## themidniteTM (Sep 26, 2017)

HRZone said:


> @Bosch reminds me of the time an etl called for a team lift, I went over to help and it was the team member who needed a lift while the etl was on the aisle over texting away.


Shit I couldn't bear to believe that someone that lazy existed. If I were a TM I would subtly make them feel shitty about it. No...I wouldn't...I'd make excuses for them...like maybe their STL is super needy and micro managery and they keep demanding text responses about every little thing going on in the store.

I don't know what to think of some of my leadership anymore.


----------



## themidniteTM (Sep 26, 2017)

TToGSTL: Thank you so much for letting me know that the guest I helped for 30 minutes and genuinely engaged with gave me kudos when speaking to you. Also, thank you so much for e-mailing the store leadership about it (Since you "never get to do recognition bc you miss huddles and this one needed to be pointed out.") so that it's known that guests do kinda love the shit out of me. Every day I have at least one guest walk away while I hear them mumble to their shopping partner under their breath "holy crap she was so nice. I've never gotten better service than that. Ever." and no one ever passes it along to a manager. Not that I need it, mind you, I work my ass off because I enjoy doing the best work possible, but I'm trying to move into a leadership role and my STL isn't sold on me yet so this helps. Thank you.


----------



## Zone (Sep 26, 2017)

To that one cashier, what the actual hell is up with you? You want to say hi to me? Okay. Asking me if I'm going on break? Why else am I buying a snack in my work clothes and encumbered with a Zebra, Electronics keys, a walkie, and wearing a name badge...

Then you went into full saleswoman mode on me. _In Self Check Out._

Are you using your discount card? 
Are you using a red card?
Did you want me to help you sign up for one?
Does your card have a chip? Here let me help you with that.

You are the first Target TM I've raised my voice toward since I was hired *10 FREAKING YEARS AGO*.

Why the hell did you think it was a good idea to actually reach for my personal property _when every other guest now uses cards without cashier handling_?


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 26, 2017)

Our ETL GE does this to vendors and new hires. Vendors will literally be stocking like endcaps on the checklanes and I’ll hear her harass them for like 10 minutes about getting a redcard. I will be watching self checkout and she’ll just walk up to someone and interrupt them, log into store mode, scan the booklet and make them get a red card without barely asking


----------



## Times Up (Sep 26, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Our ETL GE does this to vendors and new hires. Vendors will literally be stocking like endcaps on the checklanes and I’ll hear her harass them for like 10 minutes about getting a redcard. I will be watching self checkout and she’ll just walk up to someone and interrupt them, log into store mode, scan the booklet and make them get a red card without barely asking



Dang!  I'd grab my stuff and go to another register.   Only reason I wouldn't just leave is I already invested my time in shopping and no way in hell I am going to waste said time and shop again!


----------



## Cooliobum (Sep 27, 2017)

TToETL: You denied me TWO Team lead positions. Fair enough, it wasn't my time. then you told me I was not global and was not efficient in processes and need to be better developed in both areas. You fully backed this decision, only after working with me 3 separate times. You didn't get ANY input from other ETLs or any other leaders in the store. You straight slapped me in the face, and made my feel so belittled and that my countless sweat, emotional distress, and hours were nothing. I am thankful that you will eat your words, as every other leader in the store knows how bad of a choice that was to tell me that. I need to move out of GSA as you do nothing but search for things wrong with me. You will not last long at our store, as you had to hide and not tell everyone personally that salesfloor will be pushing CAFs. Also, its complete bullshit that you say I don't get enough redbirds on my shifts when I'm one of the most pushing GSAs, but only ever have TMs scheduled with me that perform way below the bar and make the effort to NOT try to do anything productive. There isn't much more I can do, especially as a GSA other than what I'm currently doing. Pathetic.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 27, 2017)

TTO new TM:  I don't think you realize how bad I wanted to strangle you.
#1  Don't ask what "zone" is.  You've been here a couple of weeks, and while you don't know much, I'm pretty sure you know what zoning means.
#2  When I have the phone and can't do backup and they call for backup, don't ignore the radio call.  And when I say "hey, they called for softlines backup" don't say "well I have to do this cart of reshop first".
#3  When you ask what needs doing and I say that I've got two carts of reshop ready to go and kids is always a mess, don't start folding men's shirts.  And when I say I have men's shirts under control, don't take a cart of reshop and then 15 minutes later have a nearly full cart and be back in men's folding shirts again.
#4  When you are clearly going to be in Accessories for a while and I say that once I'm done with the guest I'll show you how the jewelry keys work, don't vanish before I'm done with the guest.  You're here, I'm here, you're going to stay for a bit after I have to get back to the fitting room, it'd be nice if you would take the keys AND you have to learn what goes to what anyway.  Disappearing makes you look like you don't want to learn.

TTO other new TM:
#1  You don't need a zebra to put away reshop.  I promise.  Yeah it makes things easier when dealing with Xhilaration socks and baby food, but it's not needed.  When you see me working on rewrap/salvage and you see me pulling untagged items out of the cart of unsorted reshop and I have the phone and need to pre-screen calls by looking up inventory before forwarding to electronics/hardlines/market, that is not the time to tell me you need my zebra because you are going to be putting away reshop.
#2  I don't play the telephone game.  You feel you must have a zebra to put away reshop but the equipment cabinet was locked, don't ask me to talk to someone with the keys on your behalf.  Either ask to borrow my radio to talk to her directly or walk up to Guest Services because you and I both know that's where the person is at and you have to walk right by it anyway to get the zebra, but things get majorly garbled when someone is playing go-between.  She doesn't bite, I promise, you can talk to her yourself.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 27, 2017)

TTOTM: Stop scaring the new TM by exaggerating stories of how crazy the holidays are. It was not necessary to say something like "nobody has been killed at our store on Black Friday, but I'm sure it will happen eventually." And yes you have to come in at 6pm on Thanksgiving. Boo hoo. It's the holidays and you work in retail. We get paid well for working on Thanksgiving, so stop your whining and quit if you don't like it.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 27, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> TTOTM: Stop scaring the new TM by exaggerating stories of how crazy the holidays are. It was not necessary to say something like "nobody has been killed at our store on Black Friday, but I'm sure it will happen eventually." And yes you have to come in at 6pm on Thanksgiving. Boo hoo. It's the holidays and you work in retail. We get paid well for working on Thanksgiving, so stop your whining and quit if you don't like it.



Nobody killed yet.....ouch, I can't believe someone would say that.  That is mean.  Does s/he also tell first time mothers-to-be birthing stories that end with maternal death?


----------



## orangec88 (Sep 27, 2017)

What are the safety measures at target regarding black friday? i will most likely probably be working a that time. if i get hired.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 27, 2017)

orangec88 said:


> What are the safety measures at target regarding black friday? i will most likely probably be working a that time. if i get hired.


Our store has barriers set up outside for the opening crowd and people get trained in crowd management but at least here it isn't crazy enough for anything beyond that.

Though last BF I worked, I remember raising a stink that they had completely blocked a backroom fire exit with soda pallets to make room for freight. And another time I called the fire marshal because a fire tunnel was literally packed with shippers. So maybe keep an eye out on the exits as that time draws closer, just in case.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 27, 2017)

TTnewTM:  Girl, you ain't even got yo' name tag yet and you back stabbin' everyone already!  You don't even know us!!! 

TTOTM:  You're in the bathroom waaaaay too often and too long and come back too energized.  And you're always sniffling.  That shit will eat your nose honey.

TTOGSA:  Not everything is about you.  Stop taking everything so damn personal.  Grow a pair FFS.

TTOLOD:  You can't pay me enough to be GSA.  Just leave me alone at SD, thanks dude.


----------



## HRZone (Sep 27, 2017)

Safety measures? LOL.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 27, 2017)

orangec88 said:


> What are the safety measures at target regarding black friday? i will most likely probably be working a that time. if i get hired.


Barricades will be put up the night before to control the line. A bunch of TMs will get crowd management training and be stationed at strategic points. The entire AP team will be there (which could be as little as one person). When the doors open, the line will be funneled into the store single file and AP will do a head count and stop the line if the store is getting too crowded. Local PD will likely be nearby as well.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 27, 2017)

OK I AM HONESTLY GETTING REALLY SICK OF THE AA TEAM LIKE HOW MANY FUCKING TIMES DO YOU HAVE TO REDO THE SHOE DEPARTMENT.

LADY YOU NEED LIKE 10 SHELVES EACH DAY YOU WORK WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING

AA TLS WHY ARE YOU REDOING INFANTS *AGAIN* LIKE HOW ABOUT INSTEAD OF CHANGING IT "TO DRIVE SALES" YOU WAIT LIKE MAYBE A DAY TO SEE IF PEOPLE ACTUALLY BUY IT LIKE WAIT SOME FUCKING TIME THIS ISN'T INSTANTANEOUS

TL;DR GET AA OUT OF MY FIXTURE ROOM THEY ARE HORRIBLE AND THEY NEED TO STOP


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 27, 2017)

TToTM

Look I appreciate you getting that call button for me, but you don't know s h i t about electronics AT A L L so don't ask the guest what they need help with when I showed up literally a second after you cleared the button and ignore me as you walk by with the guest only for you to be like "oh um I actually don't know anything about this department I just heard a guest needed help haha!" once the guest explained what they needed and THEN look at me and be like "are you in this department? " (spoiler alert: you kNOW IM ELECTRONICS) so sorry not sorry for my nasty ass tone when I said "I am electronics yes"

There's something about her that just rubs me the wrong way so badly. She's just.... super friendly in the.... it screams fake hoe kinda way and also it's really weird seeing twin pigtails (like... the kind at the top of the head you see on little girls) on an adult idk thats my personal bias but g o d that personality of hers pisses me off iTS SO FAKE and she's gonna be a new GSA im so sorry cashiers


----------



## oath2order (Sep 29, 2017)

Today I bitched out the VMTL.

That was cathartic


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 29, 2017)

TTOTM:

Ok I get, it you were frustrated with the juice revision that you were working on. But holy shit can you please not start ranting (separately, to multiple people) about how much you "hate juice." Because with your accent it sounded a lot like you were saying you hated something else...


----------



## sprinklesontop (Sep 29, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> TTOTM:
> 
> Ok I get, it you were frustrated with the juice revision that you were working on. But holy shit can you please not start ranting (separately, to multiple people) about how much you "hate juice." Because with your accent it sounded a lot like you were saying you hated something else...



^ Funny, but sooooo wrong.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 29, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> TTOTM:
> 
> Ok I get, it you were frustrated with the juice revision that you were working on. But holy shit can you please not start ranting (separately, to multiple people) about how much you "hate juice." Because with your accent it sounded a lot like you were saying you hated something else...




What do you get when you squeeze a synagogue?

Juice.

(Old Jewish joke)


----------



## fiddlesteinfip (Sep 29, 2017)

TTOTM: I really hope you enjoyed your breaks today, seeing as you took seven of them and had an hour long lunch.

TT3TMs: Why did it take three of you 2 and a half hours to do one tub of infant hardlines push?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 30, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> TToTM
> 
> Look I appreciate you getting that call button for me, but you don't know s h i t about electronics AT A L L so don't ask the guest what they need help with when I showed up literally a second after you cleared the button and ignore me as you walk by with the guest only for you to be like "oh um I actually don't know anything about this department I just heard a guest needed help haha!" once the guest explained what they needed and THEN look at me and be like "are you in this department? " (spoiler alert: you kNOW IM ELECTRONICS) so sorry not sorry for my nasty ass tone when I said "I am electronics yes"
> 
> There's something about her that just rubs me the wrong way so badly. She's just.... super friendly in the.... it screams fake hoe kinda way and also it's really weird seeing twin pigtails (like... the kind at the top of the head you see on little girls) on an adult idk thats my personal bias but g o d that personality of hers pisses me off iTS SO FAKE and she's gonna be a new GSA im so sorry cashiers


Look at you , talking behind someone’s back ,online. Mocking their appearance. Thinking you are better than them. Get a hold if yourself. You sound f ing retarded


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 30, 2017)

Planosss said:


> Look at you , talking behind someone’s back ,online. Mocking their appearance. Thinking you are better than them. Get a hold if yourself. You sound f ing retarded




And do you know how you sound to anyone who has family member who has a mental disability when you use that word?


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 30, 2017)

Planosss said:


> Look at you , talking behind someone’s back ,online. Mocking their appearance. Thinking you are better than them. Get a hold if yourself. You sound f ing retarded



Kaitii is pretty sweet and nice while you're nasty to just about everyone on this forum.  Maybe you should be looking into a mirror when you say that about someone.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 30, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Kaitii is pretty sweet and nice while you're nasty to just about everyone on this forum.  Maybe you should be looking into a mirror when you say that about someone.


I dont talk behind people’s back. Look through my posts, not once! 
Sometimes it feels like a forum for cowards, for cry baby’s! This aint your mother! If it was she’d prolly slap you and tell you to man/woman/LGBTQ up and confront your problems head on!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 30, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> And do you know how you sound to anyone who has family member who has a mental disability when you use that word?


Good point, by retarded i dont mean someone with a mental disability.
 Sorry to all the families i have offended. What i meant by retarded was stupid. Not mentally disabled.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 30, 2017)

Planosss said:


> I dont talk behind people’s back. Look through my posts, not once!
> Sometimes it feels like a forum for cowards, for cry baby’s! This aint your mother! If it was she’d prolly slap you and tell you to man/woman/LGBTQ up and confront your problems head on!



Hmmm, so be nasty to everyone in real life and wonder why you have no job, no friends and no family....or vent your frustrations in an understanding place so you can get things off your chest without nuclear bombing those around you?  Well, if it's mentally healthy to have a safe place to vent if you have kids or if you take care of a disabled person or if you have a sucky job or sucky coworkers at a different place of business or a million other problems, why is it not healthy to vent when you work for Target?

And with as mean as you are on this forum, I doubt you are equally mean in real life as you would have a lot to lose like family and job, so you are every bit as fake as the rest of us when you smile at someone you hate because of the social consequences of not doing so.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 30, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Hmmm, so be nasty to everyone in real life and wonder why you have no job, no friends and no family....or vent your frustrations in an understanding place so you can get things off your chest without nuclear bombing those around you?  Well, if it's mentally healthy to have a safe place to vent if you have kids or if you take care of a disabled person or if you have a sucky job or sucky coworkers at a different place of business or a million other problems, why is it not healthy to vent when you work for Target?
> 
> And with as mean as you are on this forum, I doubt you are equally mean in real life as you would have a lot to lose like family and job, so you are every bit as fake as the rest of us when you smile at someone you hate because of the social consequences of not doing so.


Wow, that was deep. I feel empathy. I am as real as they come online or otherwise. I dont bs and don’t tolerate bs. You perceive me as nasty and mean. Just ask the people i have confronted on this forum . They have messaged me and thanked me for setting them straight. Including the poster on this thread!


----------



## rog the dog (Sep 30, 2017)

Planosss said:


> Wow, that was deep. I feel empathy. I am as real as they come online or otherwise. I dont bs and don’t tolerate bs. You perceive me as nasty and mean. Just ask the people i have confronted on this forum . They have messaged me and thanked me for setting them straight. Including the poster on this thread!


why does this read exactly like a trump tweet lmao


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 30, 2017)

rog the dog said:


> why does this read exactly like a trump tweet lmao


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 1, 2017)

TTOTM in the breakroom... headphones, please.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 1, 2017)

To everyone in leadership:

Yo. Sup.
Toys guy didn't have any freight today.
Why am I doing pulls for other areas other than my own? I still have to work on my freight.

Oh he's supposed to be zoning you say?
Must be a pretty impressive zone considering he's standing at the electronics boat with his hands in his damn pockets doing jack shit even though people have told you he does this like fifty million bazillion times.

Oh, he left and you finally decided to check toys and saw it wasn't well zoned even though he had nothing else to do?
How shocking.

It'll happen again next week I'm sure. Always does.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 1, 2017)

TTOTM: Can you stop doing ties and then not setting them for a weeks! So fucking tired of getting Rigs for things that don't exist. Actually after asking nicely for a couple months now I just break those ties.. Have fun! A few days sure I can work around it but when you break all the of the endcaps for checklanes, cosmetics and sporting goods I start to have issues..


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 1, 2017)

Planosss said:


> by retarded i dont mean someone with a mental disability.


They always say that but it doesn't make any difference.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 1, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> They always say that but it doesn't make any difference.


PC BS!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 1, 2017)

Wait'll you have a kid with a disability.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 1, 2017)

Thank you, redeye58 and commie.

My younger daughter is on the autism spectrum, was diagnosed at age 7, and has a learning disorder. On top of it, she has been severely and clinically depressed for almost a year due to the death of her boyfriend. This past week, I had to hospitalize her because that depression has devolved into psychosis. 

I ignored the prior comments about retarded TMs  (or was it retarded TBR posters?) because obviously nobody here knew this about me or my child. And I was reasonably certain that the term was being used in ignorance of how it sounded.  But it hurts. Hard.

Planoss, would you like it if we called you retarded? You say that you meant it as someone who's stupid, not disabled. And at least in that post, you certainly seem to fit the bill.

Yes, I know this is a place to vent. But we're people too.  And we have feelings too.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 2, 2017)

@GoodyNN  I'm really sorry to hear about you daughter.
It will get better, they can do amazing things these days.
I see it all the time.

I hope that as well as getting help for her, you are getting back up for yourself.
It is way too easy as a parent to get buried in helping out your kids and forget to attend to yourself.
Just remember the instructions for the masks in the airplane when it depressurizes, put the mask on yourself first so you will be thinking clearly enough to help your child.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 2, 2017)

GoodyNN, you're not the only parent on here & there have been many fire-fights between us vs others that just don't 'get it'.
Mostly it's when they just tell us to 'get over it', they 'didn't mean it THAT way', to 'stop being so sensitive', etc.
They can say what they want but they do NOT have the right to dictate how we (& others) react. 
And you don't just 'get over' something that impacts your life 24/7.
Sometimes the 'ignore' button is your only recourse.

Planosss, I seem to remember you getting ready for a new baby at your house.
I earnestly hope that your child is healthy & that you never share our experience. Ever.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 3, 2017)

@GoodyNN You are dealing with a complicated situation that I fortunately never had to face.  But for the parts that I have had to face, it does get easier over time.  I don't think the ache in the heart ever goes away, and every year brings something new to deal with, but the pain does ease down into an ache.

And sometimes it's really satisfying to tell the haters to fuck off.  Ignoring is the socially polite thing, but it nicks the heart something fierce with every comment.  And even though it's not true you feel in a way like you are not protecting your child from idiot beliefs.  But responding with the suggestion to do the anatomically impossible, you get the double satisfying feeling of defending your child and causing them some of the emotional turmoil they caused in you.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 4, 2017)

Good to know we have an ignore button here   I've wished for that on other forums (fora?).

And I do have to admit that I've been slacking on the self-care. Largely because this escalated so quickly and I haven't taken a moment to breathe.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 4, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> Good to know we have an ignore button here   I've wished for that on other forums (fora?).



Maybe fori, like octopi.



GoodyNN said:


> And I do have to admit that I've been slacking on the self-care. Largely because this escalated so quickly and I haven't taken a moment to breathe.



That is a huge mistake.  Carve out time for you, or you'll end up with caregiver burnout and you will be useless for her.


----------



## PM2NO (Oct 4, 2017)

TTOTM:

Um who do you think you are feeling entitled to make coffee at 6 am and then decide to start working the line at 6:15? I think your chances of staying past 90 days might be slim. You maybe great at working the line but everyone else is expected to start at 6. And another thing stop with the random talk about stuff that makes no sense.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 4, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> And I do have to admit that I've been slacking on the self-care.





Jenna120 said:


> That is a huge mistake. Carve out time for you, or you'll end up with caregiver burnout and you will be useless for her.


This.
I take a short break with either a pedicure (don't give a damn about the nail polish but I LOVE the foot soak) or a massage just to break the monotony. 
Soaking in scented bath salts helps relieve aches from overworked muscles AND stress.
I've also gotten some good reads to while away the time in therapy clinic waiting rooms.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 4, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> That is a huge mistake.  Carve out time for you, or you'll end up with caregiver burnout and you will be useless for her.




Tonight's plan: Netflix, a pot of mint tea, and a lot of yarn.  Thank you for caring.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 5, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> Tonight's plan: Netflix, a pot of mint tea, and a lot of yarn.  Thank you for caring.



Cheers. You've earned it.


----------



## lurker (Oct 6, 2017)

TTOTM: recognizing yourself at huddle for doing your job is juvenile. You’re in your late thirties not thirteen!


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 6, 2017)

lurker said:


> TTOTM: recognizing yourself at huddle for doing your job is juvenile. You’re in your late thirties not thirteen!


"I just wanna say, I've been doing a great job, let me tell you, I have the greatest zone ever, believe me it's true. Sales are up, shoplifting is down, and I am Making Target Great Again, big league!"


----------



## HRZone (Oct 6, 2017)

Militantagnostic said:


> "I just wanna say, I've been doing a great job, let me tell you, I have the greatest zone ever, believe me it's true. Sales are up, shoplifting is down, and I am Making Target Great Again, big league!"



This was so much funnier when I read it in his voice


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 6, 2017)

lurker said:


> TTOTM: recognizing yourself at huddle for doing your job is juvenile. You’re in your late thirties not thirteen!


isnt that what recognition is? "good job x for driving great service!!" "shout out to x for finishing their work load!!!"


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Oct 6, 2017)

Pfft, I want recognition for red cards.  I regularly get skipped over when they do call outs yet I often outsell everyone else during a shift.  Also, they've missed like a dozen rewards for my red card sign ups!!  I'm totally rockin' it and want my damn Snickers!!!


----------



## Sfs2sl (Oct 7, 2017)

I’m rather ranty at the moment. Sorry about this...

 TTOTM: Sigh. Yes, you keep saying you worked at Macy’s. We get it. Damn, they must’ve fired you early because you sure as hell can’t hang clothes.

Shirts don’t go on a pants hanger! It’s not that hard. (Y’all, I’m not talking about sleeveless shirts that need to be clipped so they don’t fall off. She. Used. A. Pants. Hanger. Like. A. Regular. Hanger.)

Also, stop talking non-stop and actually work. You can’t even work out 1 Z-rack in 6 hours. How? Oh yeah, you can’t talk and work, evidently. 

I really can’t wait ‘til you’re fired. You voice makes me (and everyone else) roll our eyes. I literally walked away so I didn’t have to listen to any more of your lying bullshit yesterday. (Oh! I almost forgot! I need to go grab that thing for that guest!) While my poor SL cohorts got stuck listening. 

P.S. No one, and I mean no one, believes 90% of what you say. Oh, and you have terrible taste. You look like an overbaked potato wearing the ugliest mix of red and khaki you could find. Please, for the love of all that is good in the world, stop offering fashion advice.


----------



## Sfs2sl (Oct 7, 2017)

And another:

New TL that won’t listen to anyone at all, who thinks that the VMG is the Sacred Word of the Lord of Retail™ even when it looks like hell because our shitty warehouse doesn’t send the right stuff to make it work:

Kindly go eat a bag of dicks. Like, all the dicks. So it will shut your ignorant jerk face. I’m tired of every single SL TM bitching to me about your ridiculous crap. About you not knowing what you’re doing at all and insisting that people who have worked there 10+ years do it your way. I’m sure your 4 days here are much more important.

Oh, and it makes perfect sense to push out scarves and gloves a week before the set date. When it’s 90 degrees outside. Who doesn’t want to buy a swimsuit and mittens at the same time?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 7, 2017)

TTOTM: so, the samples “are for guests, not TMs,” maybe you’re colorblind, but I’m definitely NOT wearing red & khaki.


----------



## Redzee (Oct 7, 2017)

Ttotms. I've been in the freezer. None of you people make me that happy. Nothing personal.


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 7, 2017)

Redzee said:


> Ttotms. I've been in the freezer. None of you people make me that happy. Nothing personal.



The freezer hasn't been my happy place lately. PDA Scanners iced over, not letting me scan, people not correctly back stocking correct amounts, or failing to monarch or label full cases for easy back stock. Today was ultimately annoying.


----------



## Hardlines0692 (Oct 8, 2017)

brizzy93 said:


> I normally don't care if I have to walk alone to the train, nor does anyone usually notice... I also kind of keep my headphones in when I prob shouldn't lol. The other night when I worked a closing shift, ETL-HR, an AP TM(?) (I don't know what his position is actually) and a HL TL actually stood behind and waited with me while I waited for my brother to pick me up. That was super nice of them. Shout out to them


Snooping through, 2 years later lol..... I just got hired recently and I closed with my etl-hr and she did the same thing yours did! Shout out to all ETLs that care


----------



## Selfish (Oct 9, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOTM: so, the samples “are for guests, not TMs,” maybe you’re colorblind, but I’m definitely NOT wearing red & khaki.


Wait, is that really the case? I've been offered samples while wearing red, khaki, a nametag, and pushing carts with a PDA in my hand.


----------



## HLN13 (Oct 9, 2017)

Sloth said:


> Wait, is that really the case? I've been offered samples while wearing red, khaki, a nametag, and pushing carts with a PDA in my hand.


Same, the sample people are always super friendly to me and ask if I'm thirsty or need a quick snack. I always turn them down though.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Oct 9, 2017)

TTOTL:   Please, please, I beg of you....... STOP trying to finish my sentences so you look as though you *know* what I'm saying.   You aren't fooling me, I can tell you have no idea what we're talking about.  I see right through you.  You're just throwing in a catch-phrase right at the end of my sentence, hoping, just hoping you appear to know what's going on.  Nope.   Just let me finish my own damn sentence.  And... while you're at it..... STOP all the *nodding*.  Just because *you* are nodding, doesn't mean *I* agree with you.  You're like a god-damn bobble-head.


----------



## babyoftarget (Oct 10, 2017)

Why must the TL's never see when a TM is obviously breaking the rules...


----------



## goingto4 (Oct 11, 2017)

TTOETL: Thanks for letting me into the AP office after I locked myself out. Whoopsie.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

goingto4 said:


> TTOETL: Thanks for letting me into the AP office after I locked myself out. Whoopsie.


I did that a few times when I left my key at home. Thankfully we had a couple extra keys in the office, and then we changed to a pin pad after another ETL was caught letting himself into the office to look at the cameras.


----------



## Pale (Oct 11, 2017)

TallAPGuy said:


> we changed to a pin pad after another ETL was caught letting himself into the office to look at the cameras.


I swear, it was fucking annoying hearing ETL's openly say over the walkie that they're just chilling in the AP office when AP wasnt even in on those days. My store had some dirty ETL's.


----------



## HLN13 (Oct 11, 2017)

TTO Mobile Teammember:
How the hell do you accidently take home the mobile keys, leave them in your friends car, and then let your friend drive home with them? Long story short, mobile didn't have keys for like 2 hours today. The mobile closer somehow left the keys in a friends car and then his friend drove 2 hours home. Huh? How do you not hear the keys jingling as you walk out?


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 12, 2017)

Or the security alarms??


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 12, 2017)

TTOTL: Right after writing me up about not communicating enough you go right back to pretending I don't exist. Unless you need something, briefly. Thanks.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 12, 2017)

TallAPGuy said:


> I did that a few times when I left my key at home. Thankfully we had a couple extra keys in the office, and then we changed to a pin pad after another ETL was caught letting himself into the office to look at the cameras.


Hah our APTL had the opposite problem. The code to the door was an open secret and people who had no business being in there were letting themselves in. So he took the batteries out to make sure only keyholders can get in.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 12, 2017)

TTOTL: Stop saying things like "Doglover's a genius" and asking tms to check with me instead when they ask you a question. You make me uncomfortable when you do those things.

To those leaders: Please deal with this annoying tm. No one can stand this person, but yet you like to take their side.

TTOLOD: Get off my back when there is no TL on the floor. The empty fixture was part of a TL's project, and is not my concern. Also, we are pushing truck as fast as possible.

To those ETLs: Opening ETL says no to a guest on the phone. Guests calls later and I say no to her and transfer her to the closing ETL who says yes. Grrr...


----------



## goingto4 (Oct 12, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> I swear, it was fucking annoying hearing ETL's openly say over the walkie that they're just chilling in the AP office when AP wasnt even in on those days. My store had some dirty ETL's.



The ETL-HR is the only one who likes to hang out in the office, ironically only when her BFF ETL-AP isn't there. Our door is always unlocked unless no one in AP is in or we have an apprehension in the office.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Oct 13, 2017)

TTOTL: Stop sending hardlines that one team member who don't know anything to electronics when electronics is on lunch. There is 2 other hardline team members who know way more so why not send them.
TTOTM: You know you don't know electronics so tell your TL you don't know about the department. Every time you're there covering for electronics, I come out the backroom and you always be asking me for help on electronics. You have been here for longer than 90 days but still don't know how to open peglocks.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 14, 2017)

TTOTM:

I’m pretty offended that you think you can talk about women like that in front of me.

Like damn man you even have a girlfriend.

Do I look like the type of guy that would be okay with hearing that crap?

And for the last damn time I don’t have a girlfriend and I’m not going to the bar after work to get with some college chick.

What part of “women aren’t exactly my type” don’t you understand?!?!?
Or do you know that I’m gay and just think it is amusing to make me feel awkward like that ?


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 14, 2017)

Okay folks, its time to come up with some serious shade for @GrandTheftAutumn to throw on this douchebro.
My contribution is, "Hey, that's a great idea, I'll bring my boyfriend and we can have a foursome."


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 14, 2017)

Just stare at him blankly and don’t say anything until he feels awkward and leaves. Alternatively, if he makes a joke, just look super confused and be like “I don’t... get it???”


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 16, 2017)

TTOTM: you, of all people, should know you have to ring out alcohol at the front lanes. Telling me, “you can do it, I won’t tell anyone” won’t make me do it. You should know “big brother” is watching and in pharmacy, we have BOTH Target AND CVS “watching.” 

TTOETL: yes, it IS your fucking job, so just do it!


----------



## Mankey (Oct 16, 2017)

TTOTL: Thank you for putting up with my incompetence at cashier the other day when they had me on a full cashier shift. I still don't know how to unlock plenty of things because the key at my register was broken, but I definitely feel like I'll be more comfortable next time I'm there.


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 16, 2017)

To this Electronics TM, you were the one hired over me for the open electronics position, it's your first job ever, you're an external hire from my school, and somehow the Electronics TL thought you'd be a better fit.

I've heard nothing but shit coming out of you from your TMs, shit AAR, shit attitudes, and just today one of the veteran electronic TMs who was the one trying to get me into the department just told me you've been in trouble with AP for giving too many people huge discounts and getting pressured the last few months you've been here.

That's shitty, and I have no idea why I wasn't chosen for this position lol. Something tells me "I dunno if you can sell or talk to people..." is B.S. because I've cashiered for almost two years and sold plenty of redcards before I started my transition over onto the Sales Floor. Has to be, just can't believe it lol. If I decide to ask the chance to interview again for electronics, I'm gonna make sure you get replaced by my ass. Well, I know that's not possible, because I'll just be moved over as another TM there, but whatever. The newest electronics guy is a million times better than you and honestly if HE was the one who got chosen over me, I wouldn't complain, dude's the _fucking man, _he's so cool and he's not afraid to talk up a storm and be awkward. I can tell he's great at selling things and talking to people.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 18, 2017)

TTOTL: You are really good at what you do, and I'd love to be on your team. Don't let 'em tell you that your current performance will mean you won't get the opportunity to become an ETL. You'd be a great one.


----------



## Redzee (Oct 18, 2017)

To that one DTL. I was shopping. Hello no badge, cart full of stuff, street clothes. Don't work for Spot so "visit" is just a word.


----------



## CallMeSpot (Oct 19, 2017)

To that new seasonal hire. Can you stop being on your phone 24/7 I have to listen to a guest complain about how she was standing behind you and you didn't notice her because you where too busy on snapchat.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Oct 19, 2017)

TTOTM:  Who what did you do to get all that special treatment?  Miniskirts?  Working out of uniform?  Taking 25 minute paid breaks?  Coming in consistently late?  Copping attitude with everyone?  Eating at fitting room?  Damn, miss thang, I guess you got it all figured out!

P.S. we all hate you.


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 19, 2017)

TTOETL: Thanks for the reminder to load pallets onto the sweep, a thing I have never, ever done before. It's a big change but I'll do my best to make sure I don't forget that important step!


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 20, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> TTOETL: Thanks for the reminder to load pallets onto the sweep, a thing I have never, ever done before. It's a big change but I'll do my best to make sure I don't forget that important step!


Oh THAT'S what we do with them?? All this time I was just stacking them outside and praying someone would steal them.


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 20, 2017)

Closing LODs have also left in the closing notes to make sure I take the line out of the truck.

Sometimes I wonder what they think goes on in my head.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 20, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Oh THAT'S what we do with them?? All this time I was just stacking them outside and praying someone would steal them.



Along with the bales of cardboard I'm sure.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 22, 2017)

Mobile TM: please don't wear cat ears and a tail to work smh


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 22, 2017)

TTOTM: 
I had the wave keys, I gave them to you.
10 minutes later, "GrandTheftAutumn go to 2"
You asked "can you come to the back"
FINE... I muttered 'you fricken hack'
"How do I turn on the wave" you cried
... fine, I'll show you... I sighed.
"Oh no one ever told me that before"
Yes they did, that is how you turn it on so they must have told you, you just forgot, stop blaming others, idgaf about rhyming anymore.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 22, 2017)

GrandTheftAutumn said:


> "How do I turn on the wave" you cried


That would be when I take the keys away...


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 22, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> That would be when I take the keys away...



I've seen him use it plenty of times before and he's been such a pain in the ass to work with anyway so I figured "whats the worst that could happen".


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 22, 2017)

GrandTheftAutumn said:


> "whats the worst that could happen".


Cut to pallets toppling off the top of backroom aisles, the Wave flipped over and on fire, a BR TM crushed under a barbecue grill, and the LOD calling in "Are we clean back there?".


----------



## Redzee (Oct 22, 2017)

^ I hit "like". I'm so ashamed. 

Nope.


----------



## Fix It (Oct 22, 2017)

You broke the door after hitting it with a pallet and you’re mad at me because I have to fix it? That sure makes sense, pal.


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 22, 2017)

Brando said:


> You broke the door after hitting it with a pallet and you’re mad at me because I have to fix it? That sure makes sense, pal.



"I broke this door, and now _you're_ fixing it!?"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 22, 2017)

TTOETL: please don’t tell me, “we are out of Z,” them come out with an entire pallet! It makes both of us look like idiots!”


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 22, 2017)

Redzee said:


> ^ I hit "like". I'm so ashamed.


I'm not


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 22, 2017)

TTFewTMs from other stores without discount cards: Yeah, it sucks that I can't just type in your numbers, but that's protocol nowadays, nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Marcellow (Oct 22, 2017)

TTOTM: I have no idea how you were kept past 90 days. Absolutely no clue. You regularly go off to take a 30-minute 15, walk around doing nothing and text on your phone in plain sight. I backstock all of Market and I come out to see reshop untouched since I started.


----------



## RhettB (Oct 23, 2017)

Too bad work is not like a class project in high school or college, where you can rank your peers on their performance and contribution.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 23, 2017)

Saturday night and Doglover is operator...
Caller: my name is so and so and I'm a new hire in SFS and my other job and my scheduleee.... I can't make my training shift...
Me: LOD, call on 2280.

A few hours later, same tm calls back with more to add to the story. LOD is walking by the fitting room.
Me: LOD, there is another call.
LOD: (sighs) Guest or tm?
Me: Tm. 
LOD (on phone): Wait, give me your name again please. What work center are you in? ...Yeah this is the store on (road). You have the wrong store. (to me): how can I transfer this call to (store 10 minutes away)? 
Me: Wait. Wait. This guy had the wrong store the whole time??

This says a lot for what kinda new hires we're getting. They...don't even know which store they were hired at?


----------



## sprinklesontop (Oct 23, 2017)

RhettB said:


> Too bad work is not like a class project in high school or college, where you can rank your peers on their performance and contribution.



Too bad their "teacher/professor" doesn't see their performance or contribution !   30, 60, 90-day check-ins, Leaders, er..... "teachers", take full advantage of these check-ins to TRAIN !!


----------



## SoCalMama (Oct 24, 2017)

RhettB said:


> Too bad work is not like a class project in high school or college, where you can rank your peers on their performance and contribution.



I used to petition for a tribal council, but nobody ever listened.


----------



## Times Up (Oct 24, 2017)

TTOLOD:  If you are going to take a globally trained TM off of their scheduled cashier shift,  don't belly ache about sending TMs from the floor to back up cashier.  You of all people know we're down at least one cashier, you know....the one you pulled.


----------



## beachlover (Oct 25, 2017)

I was a shopper today and struggling with the Target app trying to find the Cartwheel scan for my purchase.  You found it, commented on my purchase and acknowledged my Red Card without knowing I was a TM until the end of the purchase.  I watched you with other guests and each one walked away knowing that you treated them as "people" and not a transaction.   Well done!


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 25, 2017)

beachlover said:


> I was a shopper today and struggling with the Target app trying to find the Cartwheel scan for my purchase.  You found it, commented on my purchase and acknowledged my Red Card without knowing I was a TM until the end of the purchase.  I watched you with other guests and each one walked away knowing that you treated them as "people" and not a transaction.   Well done!



I had one of those great people today too.  I stopped at a different Target and the pin pad had an issue with the guest in front of me and the cashier was soooooo concerned with minimizing the inconvenience as much as possible.  She apologized a million times for the delay.  She asked if I was okay with waiting since she needed to suspend the transaction and finish it at a different register, and then she must have apologized a million times for doing so, and she looked downright frantic trying to scan and bag my items double fast to get me out of there quick, I had to tell her to relax and there was no need to rush.


----------



## RTCry (Oct 26, 2017)

TTOVM: You aren’t the most important person in the building, so quit acting like it. And maybe if you didn’t spend half your day wandering around with your Starbucks drink and yapping to everyone you see you might actually get your work done.


----------



## AJH212 (Oct 27, 2017)

TTOTM: Stop dumping boxes on and behind the electronics boat! It's ridiculous that I end up having to figure out what it is and what to do with it. I'm not your mommy, cleaning up your messes.


----------



## NKG (Oct 27, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> Saturday night and Doglover is operator...
> Caller: my name is so and so and I'm a new hire in SFS and my other job and my scheduleee.... I can't make my training shift...
> Me: LOD, call on 2280.
> 
> ...



Happens with interviews alllll the time in my store. Most of the time they are people who took the bus so the LOD has to call the other store to reschedule for them.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 27, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Happens with interviews alllll the time in my store. Most of the time they are people who took the bus so the LOD has to call the other store to reschedule for them.



When they can't even show up to the right interview I know it's a red flag and proceed to not hire them lol


----------



## HRLady (Oct 27, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Happens with interviews alllll the time in my store. Most of the time they are people who took the bus so the LOD has to call the other store to reschedule for them.



It happens at my store too. Random people show up from time to time saying that we scheduled an interview with them for today. I check our schedule and I see nothing. Then, I need to play detective and ask them questions to figure out what store they were meant to go to. Usually, I figure it out and send them on their way. The ones that are difficult to help are the ones who say, "I have no idea who called me and no record of the phone call or e-mail."


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 28, 2017)

TTOAATM...You are paid more than I am at GS. It is your job to help a guest on the sales floor. Said guest came to me because you could not find an item for her when the system said we had enough on hand. Sometimes you need to check backstock for items instead of telling a guest you don't know where the item is.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 28, 2017)

HRZone said:


> When they can't even show up to the right interview I know it's a red flag and proceed to not hire them lol


When I first applied, I had applied to three different locations, two of which were in the same town. When I got the call for my interview, I had to ask them which store and confirm the address just to be sure.


----------



## HRZone (Oct 28, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> When I first applied, I had applied to three different locations, two of which were in the same town. When I got the call for my interview, I had to ask them which store and confirm the address just to be sure.



Fair enough however as an hrtm you can see if they applied to multiple stores or just one. If I see multiple I always explain. I'm "this store". I kinda laugh when they only apply to one and they still aren't sure which store I am calling from.


----------



## DavidorJared (Oct 29, 2017)

TTOTM: The amount of dumb ass stuff that comes out of your mouth is astonishing, I've let a lot of it slide because backroom isn't exactly known for our pristine and clean language, but you literally don't think before you open your mouth. Between being dead slow on everything, and needing to chit chat with every single damn tm you see, i hope they replace you after 4th quarter.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 30, 2017)

TTOTM: Oh Lord. 4th quarter is going to be a disaster if you don't get well-versed in the K buttons. Those are a cashier's lifeline. There's only so much fellow TMs/leaders can help you with during a rush.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 31, 2017)

TTOAPTL: I’ve never been so happy to see someone transfer stores. I hope you’re nicer to the TMs at your new store than you were to those at ours!


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 1, 2017)

TTOETL: I don't get it. You schedule an extra sweep later in the week, which is great. Then you insist that I load absolutely everything onto today's sweep before tomorrow's trailer gets here. Such as: bales in the steel, a stack of four pallets and "the repacks," of which there's not enough for a complete pallet of everything because I already put several pallets of repacks on there. The least you could have done was communicate (you know, that thing I'm on CCA for not doing enough of? It takes two.) this several hours earlier instead of waiting until the last hour to spring this on me. You really couldn't wait for me to start loading the extra sweep _tomorrow?_

To Corporate: what the fucks were you fucks thinking with these Project 62 MIRs and making it one DPCI per MIR you fucking asshats.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Nov 3, 2017)

TTOTL........ you _cried_?   The LOD questioned your "plan" to get your department under control (again)...... and this time they knew you couldn't "walk the talk", so they applied a little more pressure asking you for a "specific plan w/ time-goals".  _You panicked. You hid in an office.  You cried_.  Maybe, just maybe.... Leadership was too soon for you.   The pressure only gets worse from here.  Requisition some Kleenix.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 3, 2017)

TTOSTL&ETL-AP: *Sigh* FINE! I'll come back. But only until I find a real job with an agency.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 4, 2017)

TTOTM:  Whoever you are, please, please, please....when you are pushing men's basics, backstock.  Don't just find a nearby empty peg and stuff the wrong stuff on that peg.  Because when you do, I inevitably end up with a half-full to full cart of men's basics that I've pulled off the wrong pegs and need to backstock, and hunting those wrongly placed items down is just wasted time.

TTBRTMs:  Yeah, I get that E2E means do my own backstock.  But when you put two carts that have so many items they are taller than my head in the aisle I need AND put two pallets of items in front of the aisle so I can't pull the carts out, I'm leaving it for you.  Merry Christmas.  Maybe next time you'll leave maneuvering room for me.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 5, 2017)

TTOTM:
You suck.  You are a waste of space.  You're lazy, sloppy, don't give a fuck about your job, and a holy shitstorm to work with.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 5, 2017)

TTOTM:
Thanks for coming in on your day off and covering the NCNS.  I hope he gets fired.  You, on the other hand, rock.


----------



## fiddlesteinfip (Nov 5, 2017)

TTOETL: You saw me opening my food container DIRECTLY in front of the microwave, but you decided to swoop in and microwave your food for nine minutes just as I was about to put my food in. You can take however long you want for lunch. I only get 30 minutes and you just wasted 9 of them.


----------



## Fix It (Nov 5, 2017)

TTOTM: If I ask for a gondola to be demerched, I mean both sides of it. That’s why I put multiple carts of merchandise in front of your desk again. 5th time I’ve done it myself. Plz learn soon


----------



## HRZone (Nov 6, 2017)

fiddlesteinfip said:


> TTOETL: You saw me opening my food container DIRECTLY in front of the microwave, but you decided to swoop in and microwave your food for nine minutes just as I was about to put my food in. You can take however long you want for lunch. I only get 30 minutes and you just wasted 9 of them.



At my old store they put a microwave in the tl office so they didn't have to bother us peasants. Maybe it was for the better.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 6, 2017)

To those leaders: Scheduling just me and my friend until 1pm in SL? Really? Well we'll just magically be able to do price change, cover phone breaks, push truck, help guests, etc


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 6, 2017)

TTOTM:

I don't know what the fuck was up your ass Bitchy McBitcherson, but if you ever speak to me like that again I'll throat punch you.


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 7, 2017)

TTOL: What the hell you can't just take down ~12 feet of vendor product with no warning and replace it with shitty pallets of cans because you saw another store do it. Especially when it's product that's now taking up multiple vehicles in the backroom, can't be credited back and we have deliveries tomorrow that probably factored in having that space.

Then again, maybe you did communicate this change to vendors when I wasn't look. And maybe I love my job.


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a cart attendant friend mad at me for not coming in today because the other CA called out and it's busy apparently.

I had some things to do today, so I told the HR lady that but then I get a message on facebook along the lines of "hey assface why didn't you come in?"

Funny, that's coming from the same guy that's never showed up to help when I cart attended and our Mid never showed or called out... MULTIPLE TIMES has he refused to come in, one time he even messaged me "Hey is the store alright they just called me?" "our midshift called out, it'd be really cool if you came in buddy we can do carts together and have fun!" "nah I don't wanna, have fun though "

Fucking cock. I'm _almost_ glad you have that interview at home depot so they can deal with you.

I've posted about this hoodlum multiple times beacuse he just irritates me, he's such a cock, and whenever he's upset or annoyed or down he actually expects us to care, but he never cares about our feelings either. I'm talking as our entire Cart Attending group and anyone he's ever known. He could care less if you're like "oh man work was tough today" and he'll call you a little bitch. He'll be on the job all "fuck man it's just slightly breezy out and it's so hard.. I'm just tired, that's all, but I hate my life" cool lol I'd be more empathetic if you had the capability to be empathetic.


----------



## PackAndCry (Nov 7, 2017)

TTOBRTM:  The SFS team could do without the stink eye and sighs and groans when we have to pick from the backroom, thank you very much.  Sorry to be such an inconvenience, doing our jobs and such.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 7, 2017)

TTOETL: It helps if you are gong to stress test your SFS crew it helps to pick the correct weekend.. Yeah that was fun. NOT..


----------



## HRZone (Nov 7, 2017)

Bosch said:


> TTOETL: It helps if you are gong to stress test your SFS crew it helps to pick the correct weekend.. Yeah that was fun. NOT..



Lol it's supposed to be on the 12th? What an idiot


----------



## oath2order (Nov 10, 2017)

Softlines KEEP YOUR FUCKING HANDS OFF THE SHIPPER BOXES.

Thats TWO that Ive lost the instructions for because your retarded selves cant stop touching things.  Hands OFF


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 11, 2017)

TTOLOD: I requested $$ at 4 pm. I even walked up at 5:30 to ask if we could get it and you said, “yeah, I’ll be right over with it.” You finally brought it at 8:45. Why?!?!


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 11, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOLOD: I requested $$ at 4 pm. I even walked up at 5:30 to ask if we could get it and you said, “yeah, I’ll be right over with it.” You finally brought it at 8:45. Why?!?!



Jesus, was that me?  I think I was on lunch.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Nov 11, 2017)

Ttotm for each one of you who came in on non regular truck days to to work in your area than help others.  I tip my hat to you.  We had trucks cancelled on our regular delivery days than take an additional truck with  little notice.


----------



## Mysterious (Nov 11, 2017)

In the last week, had to train 5 new Logistics Team Members., where I usually train. Receiving, Backroom, Flexible Fulfillment and Salefloor routines. Usually takes me about 3-5 hours depending on the trainee's learning style. There are hardlines autofills which had to be pulled, and I was told to stop training to get 10 hours of it completed in 30 minutes. Prior to the training, the Hardlines team had enough people to accomplish it without my assistance. Almost got infuriated when another leader took my trainees and attempted to train where I was forced to leave off last minute. 

To the other leaders who disrupted my training and strategy. Get your act together and communicate better. Do not throw others under the bus for your mistakes and inconsiderateness.


----------



## KhakiOnTheSide (Nov 11, 2017)

TTOTL - Thank you for taking a moment to tell me that I was doing a good job and that you wish I was in your workcenter more.  As a newbie, I worry that I was asking too many questions. But you made me feel good about how I am doing.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 12, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Lol it's supposed to be on the 12th? What an idiot



Oh yeah, but I was not privy to the e-mail so I couldn't argue. They are doing it again this weekend.. I hope it goes as well as last weekend.. We need one guy out! He is slow as fuck and hogs the packing desk so you can't help when he falls behind and he is always behind.


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 12, 2017)

to the piece of work that backstocked a bunch of defect tator tots with a huge rip in the bag... fuck you. I spilled two out of 4 bags right then and there in the freezer. I thought I had all defect ones put away and had to still pull 5 bags, somehow one defect bag made it onto my three tier still without spilling everywhere as I grabbed 4 tator tot bags that were fine, and when I got out on the floor... I spilled _that_ bag. too. 

To whomever backstocked full cases with 4 other cases on the very bottom one that I need to pull.. also fuck you lol. Why even stack it 4 high, all I needed was a box of brocvoli florets and it had 4 heavy ass french fry cases stacked on top of two two boxes of broccoli. 

We've had ass loads of truck loads this week, and we have 4 temp locations for a bunch of full cases since they fit no where, but to whomever decided to not label almost half of those boxes with their DPCI barcodes... fuck _you_.

Today was just such a mess, we got 3 egg palettes,another 5 Dairy palettes, no room to store milk crates but the demand for milk was so high I was churning out 5 rows 7 crates every two hours to refill milk. We have new people so perhaps I can't be _that _mad, but it just gets to a point where it's just ridiculous. I need to pull something for 1 oclock pulls but there's 4 heavy ass boxes stacked on it. I need to get tator tots and someone backstocked defective tator tots with massive tears. In that period of time nothing was going right for me and it just got _to that point _if you know what I mean.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 12, 2017)

@TTGOz well at least you're not stuck on the front lanes...


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 12, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> @TTGOz well at least you're not stuck on the front lanes...



Pssh can't argue with that, didn't even have to backup today.


----------



## pinktea (Nov 13, 2017)

To the CTL: I appreciate a leader who has no problems jumping in and working the truck just as hard as the rest of us. You lead by example, and I can't say that for every leader I've worked under. 

To the other Market TM: You are 8 years my junior, but you have a really strong work ethic and great attitude. I'm impressed! You're gonna go far in life.


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 13, 2017)

TTnewTM: I know you're new and in hardlines, so I'll let it slide.. but you just put my dairy backstock back in the freezer. I was wondering where the hell you went with it, and I never checked the freezer thinking you'd already know, but lo' and behold, the last place I expected it to be was sitting in the freezer.

Now that I think about it, that's kind of hilarious.


----------



## HLN13 (Nov 13, 2017)

TTOHRTM: Good job


----------



## HRZone (Nov 13, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> TTOHRTM: Good job



Lol we got a redwire from corporate saying we have to order them.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 13, 2017)

TTO new market TM: At first I thought you were irritating for getting in my face like HEY! the past two times you've seen me in the backroom. But you have a great attitude and seem like an awesome addition to the team.  The CTL seems to really like you.  Thank you so much for offering to help me backstock our heavy casepack boxes. I'm not a fan of ladders and trying to schlep those boxes up them...isn't fun.  Thanks again! Gotta remember to write you a "because of you" card or w/e we're calling them these days.


----------



## Panda13 (Nov 13, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Lol we got a redwire from corporate saying we have to order them.


We order them for all. Half never get claimed, TL and ETL never question none wearers.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 13, 2017)

Panda13 said:


> We order them for all. Half never get claimed, TL and ETL never question none wearers.



Yeah, we specifically were told to put out a sign up sheet for TM's who lost theirs so we can order them new ones. I get people 2 when they are hired, from there they need to keep up with them or ask me personally for a replacement. Putting out a sign out sheet so lazy bums can get 5 is not what I quite had in mind.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Nov 13, 2017)

TTOnewTM: You were absolutely amazing tonight. You make me kinda sad I’m leaving because I think you have a good enough work ethic to help us fix some of our problems. I’m sorry for making you follow me as I ran around like a dipshit doing flexes and moving pallets of crap around.

TTOTL: You’re just awful. I’m so glad I’m leaving. Absolutely terrible work ethic. Absolutely no sight or sound of you in hardlines for first half of the day. Following around the LOD all day being buddy buddy. I’m done with dealing with you playing boss. When you’re actually setting salesplans and doing tasks in hardlines you always leave your crap lying around, and when you’re not doing anything you’re just dickin’ around with the LOD or in clerical. I’m not asking you to actually help with freight or pulls, but if I were in your shoes I would either do whatever tasks you’re supposed to be doing or I would be helping out instead of doing jack shit. At the very least have a presence in hardlines so you can notice the lazy TMs haven’t done their tasks before they leave for the day.

TTOTM: I love you hun but please don’t let your sister cover for you anymore because she does nothing but stand around staring at me until I hint that she should be working on pulls/freight/stray.


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 14, 2017)

TTOTM: When the baler is in the "down" position, I tell you it is full and it needs a bale and you say words that sound like you will make the necessary bale, I am giving you my keys so you can _make the fucking bale._ Not to load half a cage in there before I realize what you're doing, then stand there and look confused when I take away the keys explain how to tell when the baler is full.

To last night's closing LOD: You of all people should know how important it is to not leave an overfilled baler for flow team to deal with the next day. Then again, I guess you were too busy leaving me handwritten notes of what I need to do and fucking with my area's layout to worry about trivial details.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Nov 14, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> TTOTM: When the baler is in the "down" position, I tell you it is full and it needs a bale and you say words that sound like you will make the necessary bale, I am giving you my keys so you can _make the fucking bale._ Not to load half a cage in there before I realize what you're doing, then stand there and look confused when I take away the keys explain how to tell when the baler is full.
> 
> To last night's closing LOD: You of all people should know how important it is to not leave an overfilled baler for flow team to deal with the next day. Then again, I guess you were too busy leaving me handwritten notes of what I need to do and fucking with my area's layout to worry about trivial details.


At least you caught it before they snapped the chain.


----------



## StockerAce (Nov 14, 2017)

TTOTL: Seriously...stop bathing in perfume. You know it's too much when I can tell you've been in an area a full minute after you've left it. One other TM described it as "offensive".  It *is* offensive and nauseating.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 14, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> TTOTM: When the baler is in the "down" position, I tell you it is full and it needs a bale and you say words that sound like you will make the necessary bale, I am giving you my keys so you can _make the fucking bale._ Not to load half a cage in there before I realize what you're doing, then stand there and look confused when I take away the keys explain how to tell when the baler is full.
> 
> To last night's closing LOD: You of all people should know how important it is to not leave an overfilled baler for flow team to deal with the next day. Then again, I guess you were too busy leaving me handwritten notes of what I need to do and fucking with my area's layout to worry about trivial details.



I know this is a great place to vent but have you ever said anything nice about anyone at your store?

I swear every tm at your store is a dreg and every leader is Satan


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 14, 2017)

If I have something nice to say, I say it to their face. And if I don't, I'll say it here. That's kind of how I thought this thread was viewed.


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 15, 2017)

HRZone said:


> I know this is a great place to vent but have you ever said anything nice about anyone at your store?
> 
> I swear every tm at your store is a dreg and every leader is Satan


The last year has seen me turn into a bitter misanthrope who has started to see nearly everyone I work with as the enemy so, you know. Something like that.

Also, "TTOTM: Thanks for putting repacks away!" "TTOTM: Thanks for answering the door while I was taking a piss!" posts are boring to write and probably to read and I can say those to their face at work like @SFSFun said.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 15, 2017)

Mysterious said:


> In the last week, had to train 5 new Logistics Team Members., where I usually train. Receiving, Backroom, Flexible Fulfillment and Salefloor routines. Usually takes me about 3-5 hours depending on the trainee's learning style. There are hardlines autofills which had to be pulled, and I was told to stop training to get 10 hours of it completed in 30 minutes. Prior to the training, the Hardlines team had enough people to accomplish it without my assistance. Almost got infuriated when another leader took my trainees and attempted to train where I was forced to leave off last minute.
> 
> To the other leaders who disrupted my training and strategy. Get your act together and communicate better. Do not throw others under the bus for your mistakes and inconsiderateness.


You couldve just said something, gary


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 15, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> TTOTM: When the baler is in the "down" position, I tell you it is full and it needs a bale and you say words that sound like you will make the necessary bale, I am giving you my keys so you can _make the fucking bale._ Not to load half a cage in there before I realize what you're doing, then stand there and look confused when I take away the keys explain how to tell when the baler is full.
> 
> To last night's closing LOD: You of all people should know how important it is to not leave an overfilled baler for flow team to deal with the next day. Then again, I guess you were too busy leaving me handwritten notes of what I need to do and fucking with my area's layout to worry about trivial details.


Email him/her cc all leadership.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 15, 2017)

GrandTheftAutumn said:


> TTOnewTM: You were absolutely amazing tonight. You make me kinda sad I’m leaving because I think you have a good enough work ethic to help us fix some of our problems. I’m sorry for making you follow me as I ran around like a dipshit doing flexes and moving pallets of crap around.
> 
> TTOTL: You’re just awful. I’m so glad I’m leaving. Absolutely terrible work ethic. Absolutely no sight or sound of you in hardlines for first half of the day. Following around the LOD all day being buddy buddy. I’m done with dealing with you playing boss. When you’re actually setting salesplans and doing tasks in hardlines you always leave your crap lying around, and when you’re not doing anything you’re just dickin’ around with the LOD or in clerical. I’m not asking you to actually help with freight or pulls, but if I were in your shoes I would either do whatever tasks you’re supposed to be doing or I would be helping out instead of doing jack shit. At the very least have a presence in hardlines so you can notice the lazy TMs haven’t done their tasks before they leave for the day.
> 
> TTOTM: I love you hun but please don’t let your sister cover for you anymore because she does nothing but stand around staring at me until I hint that she should be working on pulls/freight/stray.


Wow, you are grumpy, coward.


----------



## Times Up (Nov 16, 2017)

TTOTM:  Do NOT hide behind your register when there are no guests at your lane.  Move out to the front of your lane, you know, like the rest of us do, so that you are visible to guests who want to check out.  Please be assured,  I have no problem directing the extra guests at the end of my lane to your lane where there is "No wait".


----------



## Mysterious (Nov 16, 2017)

Planosss said:


> You couldve just said something, gary


The issue is. how many times must one continue to try to communicate when rest the of leadership makes false promises and ignores advice and recommendations? I'm one of the most motivated and dedicated people who always strives to make work enjoyable and improve the store's performance. Before I forget, current certain leadership has also caused other leaders to quit within the last couple of months due to tension, lack of proper communication and strategy. Before you consider my approach, I've presented it from a business formal method, informal casual. and straight to the point. Proper oral presentation will be ineffective if the target audience chooses not to listen proactively. Currently, there's lack of trust. It is sad that other department team members choose to come to me for advice rather then their own leadership.

I wish I could go into more detail, but I can't. Just got to keep head above shoulder and ride out the storm.


----------



## PackAndCry (Nov 16, 2017)

TTOTM:  While I can appreciate you changing "Work Assist Vehicle" on the Wave to say "Work Accident Vehicle", during a visit probably wasn't the best time to do that.


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 16, 2017)

That is the best time to do that. Either they don't notice and life goes on, or they do and you've got a _story. _


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 16, 2017)

To those leaders: What in the world?

Me to TL with only a few minutes left in my shift: This table's looking light. If I pull some product, can (tm) push it?
TL: Sure. (Tm) probably isn't doing anything anyway. 

Love it.


----------



## anonSFTM (Nov 16, 2017)

To the dude in the Backroom: You are here to work---not kiss me almost 24 hours after I informed you that I don't date coworkers. (If you work with me you are automatically in the friend-zone. Want to hang out and be buds, sure, sounds great. Anything else? NO. And even if it was a yes? NOT while we're both on the clock and on camera. I mean, REALLY?!)

To HR: You're the best and thank you SO MUCH for your help!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 16, 2017)

Sounds like someone needs a ride in the baler


----------



## Hustleandflow (Nov 17, 2017)

Tthosehardworkingtms: Know your worth, know you deserve better treatment than that ETL gives. Talking trash about your team is not what a leader should be doing. Flipping out and acting like a 2 year old is not what a leader should be doing. Keep up the good work, tms! Your department is understaffed and not appreciated nearly enough. 

TtoETL: You are NOT fit to be in the role you are in. You are smart, I guess, but are a terrible example of what a leader should be. If you don't see the error of your ways, you won't last in any position that you hold.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 17, 2017)

TTOTM: thank you for not giving me a hard time about using my discount card. Think it’s the first time traveling I haven’t had to deal with it!


----------



## Bosch (Nov 17, 2017)

TTOTM: Where did your brains go.. You were SFS/Backroom for your shift. That kinda means you will at the very least cover the backroom when your fellow backroom TM takes his breaks.. Leaving salesfloor calling for backroom for 15min is not cool. And pisses me off when they call me to find you, I ain't your momma or your TL. 

Telling me when I found your ass "I wasn't told to cover backroom" isn't an excuse. When your fucking shift is backroom! Yes the other backroom dude could have asked but he announced on channels one and two that he was taking his break and that he would need coverage. So I guess the tooth fairy was going to drop those pallets for Sbux? Or pull that item of the guest. Which I handled for you btw. 

And believe me our TL knows you and your little buddy are not going to do well when you take a fucking hour at GS processing the STS tub.. That girl at GS who was texting like mad, was actually taking your picture and sending it to our TL cause you pissed her off so badly with your doing nothing while you maybe worked.. Cause tubs like that take the other backroom dude 20min tops, there were two of you and it takes an hour? Yeah no..


----------



## StockerAce (Nov 19, 2017)

TTOnewTM: Great job tonight! For only your second (third?) night you are catching on quick and showing much more urgency/initiative than most seasonal hires we've had. Here's hoping you stick around for a while...


----------



## HLN13 (Nov 19, 2017)

TTSeasonal Team members

I'm in TOYS for the day. Not Hardlines. LOD has told me not to respond to other Hardlines calls as they want me in toys since I have the mycheckout.

'Stationary 2280 please stationary 2280'
*crickets*
'Stationay 2280 please stationary 2280 second request'
LOD: 'Team who can grab that?'
*crickets*
LOD: 'HLN13.... can you.. get that'

like for god sake make me run across the store when I'm sure they were all sitting up there putting away one item of stray every 5 minutes


----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 19, 2017)

HLN13 said:


> TTSeasonal Team members
> 
> I'm in TOYS for the day. Not Hardlines. LOD has told me not to respond to other Hardlines calls as they want me in toys since I have the mycheckout.
> 
> ...


Sounds familiar...


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 19, 2017)

TTOLOD: What the heck? Another tm and I are scheduled under price accuracy today to get a jumpstart on the workload due to the holiday. Sees that it says "0" under price accuracy and wants to know if we can be given something to do since we had no work. Umm...we were there for TOMORROW'S price change? Obviously theres none for Sundays


----------



## masterofalltrades (Nov 19, 2017)

xzero said:


> TTOTM:  While I can appreciate you changing "Work Assist Vehicle" on the Wave to say "Work Accident Vehicle", during a visit probably wasn't the best time to do that.


At my store there not wrong. One of the two waves randomly does after an hour off the charger, and the other just stops by itself.


----------



## pinktea (Nov 19, 2017)

TTOLOD: I think I'm going to like working with you. You notice when I'm swamped and send people over to help, and YOU remarked about my department needing more people/hours without me even opening my mouth, lol. You seem like a hard team worker and you appreciate the people who work with you; I'll do a closing shift with you ANY day!


----------



## tmlifesmh (Nov 20, 2017)

To the target management, stop being assholes and use all the hourly paid team members as scapegoats to the fucking problems they told you all. The fucking store sucks and is losing a lot of money because you do not care about seeking solutions to the fucking problems stated to you. Our complaints are ignored and when there is a district visit you hide all the evidence of the problems you ignored. 
And to those district management team members, how about stop fucking announcing when your “surprise” visits are supposed to be and do not come when it is not 1pm or later. Barely anyone goes to target during 11:59am or earlier. The problems aren’t fixed because it is covered up and your shitty hotline is complete B.S. nothing is done and the ETLs laugh at the team members who call the hotline and give away their name and team member numbers. Stop fucking degrading hourly paid team members and stop fucking hiring these shitty salary paid store managers who had done nothing but cause more problems for the hourly paid who, mind you, do more and knows more about the store itself. One team, one dream my ass.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 20, 2017)

TTOHR: Kindly let this new tm who doesnt want 40 hours to get 20-25ish like they want. Please. So they don't leave. Thanks.


----------



## PackAndCry (Nov 20, 2017)

TTOBRTM, please don't give me the stink eye and huff and puff when the STL tells me to put a skid of boxes in a certain spot and I put them there.  I'm fully aware it's not a great spot, but I'm not going to argue with the STL about it.  Bonus points because you complained to me later during the same shift that people at the store think the BRTMs have a bad attitude.  Gosh, I wonder why?


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 21, 2017)

"hey boss I want 40 hours pls"
"Ok, here you go"
"Woah woah woah woah hold up, I can't work at this time or this time or this time on Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday or Friday"

*fast forward a week when the new schedule is put out*

"HEY WTF, I ASKED FOR FULL TIME AND HE ONLY GAVE ME 18 HOURS, THIS BLOWS"

—half of all my coworkers ever


----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 21, 2017)

canttouchthis777 said:


> "hey boss I want 40 hours pls"
> "Ok, here you go"
> "Woah woah woah woah hold up, I can't work at this time or this time or this time on Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday or Friday"
> 
> ...


I had the opposite of this for awhile, "Hey, I work a full time job during the week, can you keep my hours down to a part-time level?" "Sure, we can work with you", cut to the schedule coming out "Why the fuck am I scheduled 35 hours? I told this motherfuckers the situation!" "Yeah, the schedules already been made...". The swap board became my friend there for a hot minute.


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 21, 2017)

^one of my coworkers was dealing with the same situation last year, and since my own hours were shitty I volunteered to take 4 of the days he didn't want. He was about to go complain about it but I told him to not say anything and just leave it as is so I could keep on swapping with him and get a full 40. My master plan worked out flawlessly, HASHTAG MONEY


----------



## Times Up (Nov 23, 2017)

TTOTM (STL or ETLHR)  who thought it was a good idea to go down to 2 cashiers during our dinner hour/mid day grocery rush...the day before Thanksgiving.  We do a huge portion of our sales on a normal day during that time frame, so why wouldn't we the day before most people are going to gorge themselves into a coma?


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 24, 2017)

TTOTM:
Sorry if you thought I was being kind of a dick when you told me it was your first day kept asking questions about how to clock in and what to do. I was stressed about SFS and trying to relax on my lunch, and I just didn't know the answer to anything beyond telling you to go find one of the GSTLs.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 24, 2017)

TT newb cashier: Do NOT come up to my SB counter & say 'I don't normally do Starbucks. Which holiday drink is the best?' in front of a long line.
You're getting decaffed.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Nov 25, 2017)

To That One Workcenter:
Thanks overnight for blocking the entrance into the SFS desk with pallets and uboats. It’s not like our 1 hour is important for SFS but more important in moving your pallets which we tell you repeatedly say not to put here.

TTOTM:
You alone did not bring up our score for SFS. It is a team effort. Just because you do more of SFS now, you suddenly fixed our scores. Maybe because we researched our INF’s and we can use the RFID more often now.

TTOLOD:
I’ve searched every location. Checked those 500 shippers, backstock carts in electronics, guest service and at the checklanes but no dice. But sure, I’ll waste more time with our full workload looking for 2 dvds.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 25, 2017)

Alrighty I got some super fucking pent up shit to let loose over the past few weeks

TToSrTL: 

Get your fucking shit together. You were great at first, looked like you were getting shit done. Then you got lazy for electronics. You left to another store for 2 weeks to help them because you want to "promote" but you left me s.o.l and running electronics by myself. Whenever I voice concerns, ask questions you straight out ignore me or mock me or you don't know. Your TMs come to ME about what needs to be done, leadership comes to ME about information for electronics. I SINGLE HANDEDLY RUN END TO END IN ELECTRONICS. I do the truck, I do the backstock, I do the research and autofills, and I do the music revisions every Friday. I don't have the time to babysit everyone else that's YOUR JOB. YOUR JOB is to SUPPORT YOUR TEAM. The flow SrTl told me that the other TLs complain about you, and I can see why. You're cool as a person, but holy hell you're a shite leader.

TToTM: 

You started off really...really... bad. You still work at a pace that would have my ass tanned, but you're improving I guess. You listen to my instructions and ask for direction so I can appreciate that as well. Please actually improve more tho.

TToTM: 

You're just really bad. You got kicked out of flow team because you sucked and moved to cashier. You only got the electronics gig because my TL likes you. But when you say shit like "wow electronics seems really chill theres no pressure to finish quickly" we're gonna have a fucking problem. When you leave 15 min early just cos you wanna WITHOUT TELLING THE LOD, we're gonna have a fucking problem. When you take 30 minutes to put out the apple products and fail to turn on all the tvs, we're gonna have a fucking problem. I know you know I don't like you, so don't try acting friendly towards me. I'll be nice when you can do your fucking job right.

TToTM: I cannot believe you trained someone AND TOLD HIM NOT TO ZONE ELECTRONICS. Just because you hate your job and put in the least amount of work does not mean you teach the new guy terrible habits. You used to be so enthusastic about your job but then I guess the store broke you and you give no shits anymore. 

TToTM:

Okay look you're new I get it. That's why I offered you advice and was nice about it. You had a cart of books at the boat and I saw you carrying 3 or so books from the boat to books. Multiple times. So I suggested taking the whole cart to books would be easier and what did you respond with? "But this is my method" and walked away. Your "method" is absolute ass and is clearly a way to kill time. You're spending the time here anyways, why not do a good job? And on top of that, you left the keys attached to a 3 tier in front of the boat during a busy morning. The VERY FIRST THING I told you when I trained you was "do not lose these keys, you will get fired" so what do you do weeks later? Leave them unattended. So you bet your ass I took those keys and told one of the SrTLs. She was pretty pissed and we waited to see how long before you realised the keys were gone. 20 minutes passed and nothing. So she told me to take the keys to you, saying she found them and to tell you about how that's a huge fucking no. So I go to take them back and he had just assumed I took them the whole time. So a guest could have literally took the keys and he would have thought I had them. I said the SrTL found them and his rebuttle was "but I left them on the 3 tier" which is still tHE WRONG ANSWER I couldn't say more because there was a guest waiting but I gave him a quick slap on the wrist abt it and went on my way. Fairly certain he hates me now but whatever, he keeps that shit up he'll be gone anyways.

TToTM: 

Fuck you

I've never met you but fuck you

Every time I'm supposed to have met you, you either call out or ncns. You're in your 90 so how tf haven't you gotten fired? You post almost every shift on Branch 12 or less hrs before your shift, what the actual fuck?


Every single person my SrTL picks for electronics fucking sucks. And the one guy I picked, who I trained and actually is reliable af as shown by his responsibility at food ave was dropped in favour of these guys. Cart boi was trained by me too, and is also reliable and has even come in for shifts when these assholes call out. Food Ave guy got pulled from food ave yesterday because of 2 call outs and a ncns for electronics yesterday. Wouldn't have to deal w that kind shit if you kept the good people.


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 25, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> And on top of that, you left the keys attached to a 3 tier in front of the boat during a busy morning.



lol christ. Just a few hours ago I was about to gtfo and someone tugged on my sleeve, I look down and it's this 8 year old kid holding the electronics keys. "Hey sir I found these!! :-D" Electronics dude had left them laying on the boat next to the cameras and almost had a heart attack when he turned around and they were gone, lololololol


----------



## IcePeasant (Nov 25, 2017)

TTOTL: Please train your TMs how to PROPERLY pull from locations. Took all my strength not to grab from the one of MANY SFS Pallets that had the item I needed for a guest. I understand we’re in high season, but takes TWO SECONDS to scan a location.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 27, 2017)

TToSrTL

are you fucking serious? you insult my work in front of another tm telling me youre "very disappointed" i didnt finish the truck today because it was you know... 8 pages worth of merch when the normal amount THAT I FINISH is 3-4 and ive even managed 5 or 6 pages worth (aka 5 or 6 repacks average 7 or 8 larger ive managed) 

fuck

off

the backroom tl was satisfied with me taking 50 min (which thanks for NOT letting me explain was started from the time i clocked in, set up my shit for the truck, printed out my shit, and included me having to walk across the backroom to get another pda after mine died) for a 1 hr 30 min pull 

and you have the fucking n e r v e to FIND ME. ON MY LUNCH. TO TELL ME. YOU GOT. THE BEAUTY CONCIERGES NUMBER. fuck off


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 27, 2017)

TTOTM:  Your whiny voice telling guests all your personal problems and complaining about your coworkers is the reason why you aren't getting hours.  Telling the whiny assed GSA that it's not "fair" that that bitch Becky gets 40 hours a week isn't gonna help you.  Maybe if you worked your ass off and didn't call out once a week, and didn't involve guests in your personal drama, then you'd get more hours.
When they asked you the other day to stay two hours over and you refused, the LOD who asked you said, well that's why you don't get shit for hours, you don't want to work.

You may pick your jaw up off the floor now honey.  

By the way, we ALL know you shit talk every one of us.  It's okay, you're on your way out the door.

TTWhinyAssedGSA:  Your ability to suck up to every single employee in the store is astonishing.  Saying "yes" to everyone is so impressive.  Sadly, it's transparent.  When you say "I know, I know, just take a deep breath" is not how you manage people when they're in the weeds.  Maybe instead of getting in everyone's way and stating the obvious, you could hop on a lane when our only two cashiers have 1 + 5 and I have 3 order pickups and 4 waiting to make returns.  Like, calling for back up would be nice too.  Don't worry honey, I know how to press my button AND hit a button on a register AND follow up with my walkie.  But your deer in headlights look is getting old, okay?

TTOtherTM:  Telling the GSTL that I never do anything up at guest services when she knows damn well I'm the only person who can keep it stocked just makes you look like a liar.  Oh, right, you are.    Thankfully I've trained the others to stock bags and cut stickers and clean up after you (we shouldn't have to, aren't you a "grown up?)  Why you can't walk your ass in back to get supplies is mind boggling.  Oh, wait, you're lazy as fuck.  
Now they're following your ass around with the cameras since you keep disappearing and getting caught smoking and eating on the clock.
I can't WAIT for you to get fired.  Three write ups in a month?  How you're even still employed is a mystery.  

TTOETL:  Holy jesus, we were in backup all day, you told me to grab a blinking light while I was speaking to a guest on the phone (and had a line, and a second SD up to her ears in bullshit) and you just ignored the light and walked away.  ARE.  YOU.  FUCKING.  KIDDING.  ME.  

TTOTM:  I know people complain about you because your mouth is always moving and sounds are always coming out but you work your ass off, you go above and beyond what's expected of you, you keep the front end organized like a GSTL, and you never complain or gossip.  You deserve vibe cards from everyone, not just me.

TTNewTM:  Holy fuck, how are you always so nice and friendly?  It's awesome, keep up the good attitude because we could use a little sunshine around here!  /me  puts gold star sticker on your forehead

PHEW!  I need alcohol and drugs today!!!


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 27, 2017)

TTOTL: Congratulations on the promotion, you earned it and I'm glad you'll be getting paid more. I don't want you leave though because you know how to run your team and do things in a way that doesn't piss people off. And your replacement does not understand that part. And your boss does not understand very much. You being gone is going to make things hell for a while.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 27, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Maybe instead of getting in everyone's way and stating the obvious, you could hop on a lane when our only two cashiers have 1 + 5 and I have 3 order pickups and 4 waiting to make returns.



In all fairness best practice is for GSAs to stay off a lane unless the LOD is present.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 28, 2017)

"If you get time can you help push the purge batches for seasonal"

Hahahaha eat shit LOD I'm building amplified gifting today I dont have tine


----------



## Times Up (Nov 28, 2017)

HRZone said:


> In all fairness best practice is for GSAs to stay off a lane unless the LOD is present.



I'd say sure,  call the LOD up, but since TGiving our LODs have been helping with SFS which has been totally slammed/understaffed.


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 28, 2017)

TTOTL: You need to chill the fuck out for our monthly "acknowledge the receiver and vendors are things that exist" moments because I *do not* appreciate you starting my shift off with your little hissy fit about a sidecap fixture being taken down that I did not know about, had nothing to do with and was left in the wrong area for the vendor to notice in the first place. I don't care how much you suddenly care about "accountability" and "vendors taking advantage of us" and how you "agree 110%" that this store has issues with vendor communication. Like always you've brushed off my words and your shitty attitude shuts down any further discussion and I wish I had the people skills to push you on this instead of just shutting up and praying you'd leave me the fuck alone for another 30 days.

The fact that when said vendor you had a vendetta against this morning came and talked to you and you were (by the vendor's account) all friendly, apologetic and understanding pisses me off even more.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Nov 28, 2017)

TTOTM: You were really kind and helpful on my second day of work months ago after I struggled understanding the learning mentor the previous day. The learning mentor/TM is a lovely, funny lady, but she spoke too fast and gone on a lot of tangents that day. Thanks dude, I was able to pick up more skills and knowledge shadowing you.

TTOtherTM: Listen you foot smooching dingus, I don't care how young I look and how much I remind you of a little brother; this doesn't give you the right to talk over me and explain what I'm supposed to do as I'm doing it and assisting a guest. If I make a mistake, let me know without causing a scene and fix it on my own unless I asked for your explicit help. Otherwise, stay in your literal damn lane.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 28, 2017)

I hate those literal damn lanes! They sark!


----------



## DavidorJared (Nov 29, 2017)

TTOAPTM: im so glad you won't be here much longer, you were thristing so hard over a TM, and following her for 2 hours really, why not just get it over with and beg. 

TTOTL: Your gonna make an awesome TL, you've been training here for 2 weeks and have been amazing, and seriously you really do look like santa claus. I'm really gonna miss you when you go back to your store


----------



## HLN13 (Nov 29, 2017)

TTOSeasonalTM:
What the fuck are you doing? You're literally on the clock and just walking your ass around the store with some girl? You walked past me multiple times and looked at me but said nothing while laughing your ass off with this chick, and you did it for a good 20 minutes before LOD says 'HLN13 and seasonal TM after you finish your pulls we have some paper ones ready to to' and then you just stroll back there, grab one, accidentally bump into something and start laughing and acting like everything's cool? I was wondering why the fuck I was the only one doing pulls or stray...


----------



## anonSFTM (Dec 3, 2017)

TTOETL:

Let me do my job! 

You have FOUR people in Seasonal right now; between having four TMs, each TM already with a CAF of Seasonal merchandise, and the large crowd of guests trying to shop, you don't need to add me and yet another seasonal CAF to the mix. There is literally no room to work and you are fully aware that I have a backlog of my own tasks to do, up to and including a pallet of Backstock that is almost seven feet tall (and you are aware of the mystery of 'is it *all *Backstock or just Push the other Beauty TMs either decided to not do?')

To said Beauty TMs:

Do YOUR jobs! Each of you have been told repeatedly if you are unable to finish the Push, to sort out what is backstock and what isn't, and then put the Green Push clip and a note on it so the Beauty TM after you is aware of it and can complete it! It is absolutely unacceptable for me to be doing backstock and finding unopened boxes of Push that I know needs to go out onto the floor.  Just today, for the Cosmetics CAF? Every item except for a single nail polish, I had just Backstocked before the 3 o'clock CAFs dropped. The time I wasted, I could have been doing Reshop or Zoning or one of the many other tasks I need to get done.

To a DIFFERENT ETL:

The time I clock in is very clear on your Grid. So don't jump on me for not answering you on the Walkie an hour before I even clock in. And then don't jump on me about it _again _fifteen minutes later after we already cleared up _your _misunderstanding.


----------



## Missazxo (Dec 4, 2017)

TTOTM: Tell me what I am doing wrong instead of bitching at me constantly and acting like your my boss! Sorry I got half assed training from the store not my fault I have to figure everything out on my own  Oh and we are not in school for you to be gossiping.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 4, 2017)

TTOTM: Haha, no you can't "borrow" my "Zebra login," especially not for SFS.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 4, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> TTOTM: Haha, no you can't "borrow" my "Zebra login," especially not for SFS.



Nope your fucked up orders are not going to be tied to me..


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 4, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Nope your fucked up orders are not going to be tied to me..


Ha, I even told him if he used my login then if something went wrong then it would be tied to me. Then recommended he go talk to the LOD about getting his login issues fixed.

He nodded said he understood and got another TM 15 feet away to log him in I think.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 4, 2017)

To that one new (seasonal) cashier: You can't just turn your light off and go to the bathroom. I was watching the lanes, so when you turned your light off I thought you forgot to turn the blinker on. I asked you if everything was alright, and you said "Do I have to _ask _to go to the bathroom?" and gave me a dirty look. Yes, you do. I'm watching the lanes and I can't just have cashiers disappearing on me.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 4, 2017)

JJFromWisconsin said:


> To that one new (seasonal) cashier: You can't just turn your light off and go to the bathroom. I was watching the lanes, so when you turned your light off I thought you forgot to turn the blinker on. I asked you if everything was alright, and you said "Do I have to _ask _to go to the bathroom?" and gave me a dirty look. Yes, you do. I'm watching the lanes and I can't just have cashiers disappearing on me.


hey i mean at least they had the courtesy to turn off their light


----------



## Greenie (Dec 4, 2017)

TTOTM:

You've been a cashier, what? Three weeks? You should damn well know you have to hit total before the guests card will activate the charge in the card reader. 

Stop telling the guest the machine is frozen. Stop turning on your blinker to call me over to fix it. Stop telling guests I have the magic touch when I hit total and then apply the bag charge/discount. 

We should not be doing this multiple times during your shift. I can't wait until your seasonal time is up.


----------



## pinktea (Dec 4, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> Ha, I even told him if he used my login then if something went wrong then it would be tied to me. Then recommended he go talk to the LOD about getting his login issues fixed.
> 
> He nodded said he understood and got another TM 15 feet away to log him in I think.


I've been supporting at another store and my login doesn't work on their Zebras...I've had to get someone to log in for me in order to do orders and if I were them I'd be making a fuss but what can you do? I can't work without a login and I can't use mine there...oh well, I will do my best not to screw it up and hopefully their leadership knows not to get on anyone's case based off of login reports.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 4, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> hey i mean at least they had the courtesy to turn off their light



lol one of our cashiers was off zoning the trading card wall (for whatever reason). she left the light on and guests started walking up. our SCO TM ends up jumping on her lane and getting a REDcard

actually now that you mention it, I don't think that cashier works at our store anymore....


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 5, 2017)

pinktea said:


> I've been supporting at another store and my login doesn't work on their Zebras...I've had to get someone to log in for me in order to do orders and if I were them I'd be making a fuss but what can you do? I can't work without a login and I can't use mine there...oh well, I will do my best not to screw it up and hopefully their leadership knows not to get on anyone's case based off of login reports.


I'm able to login at other stores just fine. The whole point of logging in and out is to keep people accountable. If someone is so new they don't have a login, their TL needs to walk them through creating a password on Workbench. If they aren't in the system yet, then that's the only time it's acceptable for them to use someone else's login (and even then it should be the TL or LOD).


----------



## PM2NO (Dec 5, 2017)

Missazxo said:


> TTOTM: Tell me what I am doing wrong instead of bitching at me constantly and acting like your my boss! Sorry I got half assed training from the store not my fault I have to figure everything out on my own  Oh and we are not in school for you to be gossiping.


 We have someone like that at my store. One day I went off on her and now she can’t even stand being in the same room as me. She brought it on herself.


----------



## pinktea (Dec 6, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> I'm able to login at other stores just fine. The whole point of logging in and out is to keep people accountable. If someone is so new they don't have a login, their TL needs to walk them through creating a password on Workbench. If they aren't in the system yet, then that's the only time it's acceptable for them to use someone else's login (and even then it should be the TL or LOD).


To clarify, I can log into MyWork and Move, but Pack&Ship won't work under my numbers at the other store.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Dec 6, 2017)

TTOETL. honey I am not "forgetting" to update you on rfid, I am just tired of hearing your voice on the walkie.

To the same etl.  You'e little plan in shoes has officially ackfired. Everybodybtold you to keep boys and girls separated, and seperate by style. Now shoes is just a disaster.that guest seemed like she loved tearing you a new asshole.

To the same etl again. Your team would respect you more if you stopped bugging them every two minutes. And it would be nice if you had a little faith in their abilities, because you have no clue what your doing.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 6, 2017)

To the food TL and ETL-SF: Talk to each other. Talk to the vendors. Talk to me. *Do all of the above*. I had to deal with a frustrated vendor who found the space they stocked last week was taken down and the product thrown in some corner of the backroom without any warning. Again. It doesn't get any more fun each time we go through this shitshow.


----------



## PM2NO (Dec 6, 2017)

TTOTM: Yes I hear your annoying humming every time you see me or your ugly faces you make when you see me but I’m not gonna play your game. You can continue to hide in the team lead offices during your breaks. That’s your problem not mine.


----------



## Doglover89 (Dec 6, 2017)

A story a tm told the other night made me laugh. Someone called on the phone to ask if we carried sex toys and she actually got on the walkie to ask if we had a "sex section." The LOD then told her to go to 4, and to hang up the phone because it was a prank caller. So ttom: why wouldn't you know that and why would you actually ask that question over the walkie?


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 6, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> A story a tm told the other night made me laugh. Someone called on the phone to ask if we carried sex toys and she actually got on the walkie to ask if we had a "sex section." The LOD then told her to go to 4, and to hang up the phone because it was a prank caller. So ttom: why wouldn't you know that and why would you actually ask that question over the walkie?



My first week, maybe the second week, I got that kind of call.  I honestly didn't know if we sold them or not.  However I had the brains to ask the LOD to go to 2 first, and then asked if we had marital aids.  Which confused her, because she had never heard the term.

That was how I learned I can hang up on someone without getting in trouble.


----------



## Doglover89 (Dec 6, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> My first week, maybe the second week, I got that kind of call.  I honestly didn't know if we sold them or not.  However I had the brains to ask the LOD to go to 2 first, and then asked if we had marital aids.  Which confused her, because she had never heard the term.
> 
> That was how I learned I can hang up on someone without getting in trouble.



Haha, I definitely wouldnt ask something like that over channel one. We get a lot of prank callers- of all ages. We had an older lady say something about condoms (not sure of specifics) that really embarrassed one of my older coworkers, to the point where she had to walk away to calm down.


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 6, 2017)

pinktea said:


> To clarify, I can log into MyWork and Move, but Pack&Ship won't work under my numbers at the other store.


Interesting, I didn't know that. I've used myWork and Move just fine at other stores, but when I was packing they had someone scanning stuff out. I can even log into MPM2.0, but it displays stats from my store (helpful for my anxiety of wondering how my team is doing).


----------



## JazzyPacks (Dec 7, 2017)

TTOTM: I'm sorry I had to leave you by yourself for the last two hours of your shift. I could tell that you're still new to all of this (especially since you were asking me a few different questions, even though I've only been there for 2.5 weeks). I would have stayed, but I didn't want my sister to stay up too late when she has school in the morning and she's my only ride home. 

I'm hoping that you were able to get most of the stuff done tonight without any problems. Sorry I couldn't have been more help.


----------



## redfern33 (Dec 7, 2017)

To my lovely lead who does our softlines schedule...

A four hour shift that starts hours after we open is absolutely not long enough to zone/push and do strays for infants AND b/g. Stop getting on my back about not getting everything done. I don't get enough time to! I'm working two departments because apparently HR won't hire softlines, and you're not giving me enough hours to get my job done. Either give me more hours or hire someone for infants because I am at my wits end. OR, even better, have someone come in at the beginning of the day. Because when I'm the first in my department after our closers the night before and it's 10am, it's not happening. Sorry.

Also STOP BRINGING ME B/G PAJAMAS. I DON'T NEED ANY MORE.

ok rant over


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 7, 2017)

TTOTM: Yeah, sorry bro but when you're coming to pick up an order I'm gonna need to see your ID. We've literally had one interaction in the past five months and honestly I literally didn't even know what your name was. There was also guests behind you waiting to pick up their orders, so you really didn't need to get salty at me and condescendingly say "oh well if it was GSA Sally (not her real name) or somebody that's actually done Guest Service before they wouldn't have asked me". Fuck you, it's store policy and if the guests have to follow it so do you.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 7, 2017)

JJFromWisconsin said:


> TTOTM: Yeah, sorry bro but when you're coming to pick up an order I'm gonna need to see your ID. We've literally had one interaction in the past five months and honestly I literally didn't even know what your name was. There was also guests behind you waiting to pick up their orders, so you really didn't need to get salty at me and condescendingly say "oh well if it was GSA Sally (not her real name) or somebody that's actually done Guest Service before they wouldn't have asked me". Fuck you, it's store policy and if the guests have to follow it so do you.


My STL was (jokingly, I think/hope) upset when I asked to see his ID.


----------



## softlines16 (Dec 7, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> A story a tm told the other night made me laugh. Someone called on the phone to ask if we carried sex toys and she actually got on the walkie to ask if we had a "sex section." The LOD then told her to go to 4, and to hang up the phone because it was a prank caller. So ttom: why wouldn't you know that and why would you actually ask that question over the walkie?



That happened at my store a few months ago and the operator just hung up. A few days later I was walking by the pharmacy and saw a small selection of sex toys in the family planning aisle  I made sure to update the other softlines tms.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 10, 2017)

TTSLETL: will you fucking schedule some smart people who can actually move/push freight. Leaving every z rack and 20+ carts of hanging shoved in the stockroom does not bode well for our SFS stats. It's not that we suck at picking but no one can sort through or move that much crap to get a ladder to get something.

You are fucking useless and hope someone has the balls to call your ass on it. 

/soapbox


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 10, 2017)

TTOTM: Stawp having weekends off please & ty I need help in toys


----------



## Fix It (Dec 11, 2017)

TTOTM (More than one of you!): 

Stop running fucking pallet jacks, flats, and shit into gondolas, shelving, and fixtures. I’m spending 2 days devoted to you (you know who you are) straightening  and replacing parts. I know the job pays shit but take some pride in what you do and keep the place pretty.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2017)

Goddamn softlines team hiding all the cartwheel 7x11 toppers in the fitting room


----------



## Guessed Service (Dec 11, 2017)

TTOTM: I regret that I became irritated at you earlier, but you deserved a bit of it. During a very busy time, you offered to call the BUSIEST store in the metro area and then wondered why you were waiting on hold for so long?

Maybe I'm cranky here, but if a guest did online pickup for one piece of clothing, they can do it again for a different size.  When we're backed up deep at the desk, we can't waste time on "1 in stock" items.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 11, 2017)

TTOTM:  When you walkied me to go look for a baby item, I told you that I needed to put the guest on the phone on hold first.  You knew I was dealing with a phone call because I told you.  I didn't even have time to tell the guest to expect a bit of an extended hold and then write down the dpci of the baby item before you were back on the walkie asking if I had it yet.  What was I supposed to do to meet your time schedule?  Hang up on the caller with no explanation?  You're not the only one in the middle of dealing with guests.


----------



## Fix It (Dec 12, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> My STL was (jokingly, I think/hope) upset when I asked to see his ID.



Lol I carded my STL when he was coming in before store open hours. “Name tag, please? Tm discount card? Show me your drivers license too, I’m not sure about you..” I use policy to mess with people.


----------



## redcounts (Dec 12, 2017)

To those early morning flow team members: Once 7am hits you should know not to fucking block MY produce cooler, ambient room, Dairy cooler AND FREEZER with your HUGE pallets, and when I try to move them out of the way you have the nerve to get pissy with me and tell me to not move them. I cannot do my job and stock my produce/meat/dairy if your pallets are in the way. Hurry up, get your shit done and move them the fuck out of my way so I can do my job. NOT like you guys will ever listen or care. I may just have to put a sign DO NOT BLOCK THIS DOOR..

Anyone know it can be a huge safety concern? !!! If i'm in the freezer and someone blocked it with a pallet, and say if i didn't have my walkie on me.and I have no way out? even the Dairy cooler! Any fucking cooler!


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 12, 2017)

redcounts said:


> Anyone know it can be a huge safety concern? !!! If i'm in the freezer and someone blocked it with a pallet, and say if i didn't have my walkie on me.and I have no way out? even the Dairy cooler! Any fucking cooler!


We have had that happen before...that TM is now very claustrophobic.


----------



## DavidorJared (Dec 12, 2017)

@redcounts  any tm blocking those doors regardless of whether or not someone was in the coolers would get fired at my store, thats a major safety concern and even doing it once can set a bad precedent. i'd bring it up to an ETL or even the STL


----------



## Bosch (Dec 12, 2017)

DavidorJared said:


> @redcounts  any tm blocking those doors regardless of whether or not someone was in the coolers would get fired at my store, thats a major safety concern and even doing it once can set a bad precedent. i'd bring it up to an ETL or even the STL



This.. That is forbidden at my store, everyone has free permission to shove any fucking tub, cart, flat, U-boat out of the way of any of the cooler/freezer doors.. 

But on the flip side no one gives a shit if the fire doors are blocked and fire aisles are clogged up with tubs, pallets, z-racks and carts.. 

So in short we will let you burn to death but not freeze to death..


----------



## Mysterious (Dec 12, 2017)

Leadership: "Just go ahead and backstock the (palletized) items in the other areas. We are out of space." 
Me: "Have you've tried to look? We're not out of space." 
"Yes, Just do it!.... Everyone else is doing it. We'll fix it later."

Me: Sees 7+ locations for multiple items and enough space down the original grouped aisles. Able to consolidate and clear backroom space in under 10 minutes. 

"Why is the Flex Fulfillment and backroom location accuracy going down?" Why isn't the autofills/price changes/backstock being cleared?" 

No support. Too many untrained/reliable hands involved in the process. Best practice out the window. My experience running the backroom is underappreciated by other newer, leadership who are clueless and inefficient. Can only do so much to patch every hole that comes up.


----------



## anonSFTM (Dec 13, 2017)

Bosch said:


> This.. That is forbidden at my store, everyone has free permission to shove any fucking tub, cart, flat, U-boat out of the way of any of the cooler/freezer doors..
> 
> But on the flip side no one gives a shit if the fire doors are blocked and fire aisles are clogged up with tubs, pallets, z-racks and carts..
> 
> So in short we will let you burn to death but not freeze to death..



 Same. And on top of that? You have no idea how many times I've seen the isle to the gas shut off valve blocked at my store.... 

"And on tonight's news, the Target at [redacted] exploded due to a blocked gas main valve - witnesses claim they heard an angry narwhal bellowing_ I warned you this would happen!_"


----------



## Bosch (Dec 13, 2017)

Mysterious said:


> Leadership: "Just go ahead and backstock the (palletized) items in the other areas. We are out of space."
> Me: "Have you've tried to look? We're not out of space."
> "Yes, Just do it!.... Everyone else is doing it. We'll fix it later."
> 
> ...



Yep.. 

Not my fault the softlines team is now five days behind in the softlines push. They push the current day sort of and then when it gets busy they just jam it all the softlines stock room.. Yesterday they did nothing but reshop.. So much for finding anything.. And we are quickly running out of carts since they are full of hanging.


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 13, 2017)

anonSFTM said:


> Same. And on top of that? You have no idea how many times I've seen the isle to the gas shut off valve blocked at my store....
> 
> "And on tonight's news, the Target at [redacted] exploded due to a blocked gas main valve - witnesses claim they heard an angry narwhal bellowing_ I warned you this would happen!_"


All the fire exits at my store are clogged with backstock.  More like the Target Shirtwaist Factory, am I right?


----------



## Times Up (Dec 13, 2017)

STFU!  Our guests do not come to Target to hear about you or learn your life story.  I can't imagine that the guest you were checking out cared what the humidity level is in your home.  Or the other guest was interested in the birth order of YOUR parents.   How about engaging with the guest and ask questions about THEIR life.  You know make the guest feel special, after all,  they fund our paychecks.    I pray I don't get placed on a register near you.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 13, 2017)

xzero said:


> All the fire exits at my store are clogged with backstock.  More like the Target Shirtwaist Factory, am I right?


Call the fire marshal or whoever handles that kind of safety concerns in your town.


----------



## Fix It (Dec 13, 2017)

xzero said:


> All the fire exits at my store are clogged with backstock.  More like the Target Shirtwaist Factory, am I right?





Circle9 said:


> Call the fire marshal or whoever handles that kind of safety concerns in your town.



Tell your ETL LOG to get on your PMT about it. Our SFS TMs we’re blocking it for a cool minute and I kept unblocking it till I huddled em and gave them a safety meeting. 

“Maybe you haven’t noticed, but you’re working in a crammed warehouse full of CARDBOARD, PLYWOOD, AND HAZARDOUS CHEMICALS. STOP BLOCKING THE WAYS OUT.”


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 13, 2017)

Brando said:


> Tell your ETL LOG to get on your PMT about it. Our SFS TMs we’re blocking it for a cool minute and I kept unblocking it till I huddled em and gave them a safety meeting.
> 
> “Maybe you haven’t noticed, but you’re working in a crammed warehouse full of CARDBOARD, PLYWOOD, AND HAZARDOUS CHEMICALS. STOP BLOCKING THE WAYS OUT.”


Only works if you have store leadership who cares about little details like that. I think our PMT used to try to enforce things like that but got too much resistance from all levels and just focuses on keeping the things we've broken from getting much worse.


----------



## Fix It (Dec 13, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> Only works if you have store leadership who cares about little details like that. I think our PMT used to try to enforce things like that but got too much resistance from all levels and just focuses on keeping the things we've broken from getting much worse.



Tell him to put in a mysupport for a fire inspection. We work for the district at the end of the day. It’s easy to check a goofy leadership team in a completely legal manor.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 13, 2017)

Brando said:


> It’s easy to check a goofy leadership team in a completely legal manor.



You take them to a big house with proper permits and current taxes to check them?  What are you checking them for in that house?


----------



## HRZone (Dec 13, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> Only works if you have store leadership who cares about little details like that. I think our PMT used to try to enforce things like that but got too much resistance from all levels and just focuses on keeping the things we've broken from getting much worse.



PMT just needs some balls. As a senior TL equivalent they have the right to coach and put TM's on a CA. One of ours put a TM on a corrective for blocking a fire exit.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 14, 2017)

TTOM: you are literally the light of our store and everyone thinks so. You are the kindest person I’ve ever met and I genuinely love working with you, I’m amazed you haven’t become bitter from working here after so long like all of us but I’m so glad you haven’t. If you ever quit we would all probably die because you basically save the store on each of your shifts. Love u (platonically)


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 14, 2017)

TTOSTL: Yeah I see those bales in the steel. I'll get to them _when I can get my hands on a key._ Which nobody can give me an actual answer why the receiver gets a Crown key but not a Yale key. Because this stupid company decided to halfass replacing our equipment so there's two different brands of powered equipment and somehow not enough keys to go around. So I have to personally track down somebody with keys when I need to access the steel because like always, my radio mysterious stops working when I need something. Those bales have been up there all week and they'll probably be up there another week, during which you won't say another word about them.


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 14, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> Call the fire marshal or whoever handles that kind of safety concerns in your town.


They've been visiting like twice a week lately, clearly someone is ratting us out.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2017)

Price change on Christmas?

Fuck that, its going on swap shift


----------



## calimero (Dec 15, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Price change on Christmas?
> 
> Fuck that, its going on swap shift


My store decided not to do it on Christmas Day , but starts at 3am on the 26th !


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2017)

calimero said:


> My store decided not to do it on Christmas Day , but starts at 3am on the 26th !



Thats so they dont have to do time and a half


----------



## Doglover89 (Dec 15, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Thats so they dont have to do time and a half



Yeah no way would they just schedule anyone on Xmas. My store does a Christmas Day shift but it is strictly volunteers only along with our STL.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> Yeah no way would they just schedule anyone on Xmas. My store does a Christmas Day shift but it is strictly volunteers only along with our STL.



lol wasn't for volunteers with my store


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 16, 2017)

TTOTL...Thanks for pointing out what we were not taking care of because, you know, we were understaffed, very busy, and servicing the guests.  There is only so much we can do while busting our butts.


----------



## PM2NO (Dec 17, 2017)

HRZone said:


> PMT just needs some balls. As a senior TL equivalent they have the right to coach and put TM's on a CA. One of ours put a TM on a corrective for blocking a fire exit.


didnt know we had the authority to put TMs on coaching and CA. My old store didn’t let me do that.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2017)

I cant believe the fuckers at my store took away my weekend so I can fill giftcards.

Great thanks a lot assholes


----------



## HRZone (Dec 17, 2017)

bullseye1962 said:


> didnt know we had the authority to put TMs on coaching and CA. My old store didn’t let me do that.



Indeed as a paygrade 45 (previously a paygrade 17) you are a senior tl equivalent.


----------



## PM2NO (Dec 17, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Indeed as a paygrade 45 (previously a paygrade 17) you are a senior tl equivalent.


I knew we were Senior TL equivalent but in my district we were just essentially managing vendors and ensuring our walks were completed. Not even the BP even said we could CA TMs but he was clueless on a lot of things so I wasn’t suprised that he didn’t train us that way.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Dec 17, 2017)

calimero said:


> My store decided not to do it on Christmas Day , but starts at 3am on the 26th !



Same w/ my store.  3:00am.  Coffee, pleeeeeez.


----------



## IcePeasant (Dec 18, 2017)

TATETLS: Thanks for not calling me in, respecting my time off, and for sucking it up despite all the sh*t that’s happening. You all know I care about the well being of the store, but you know the magician needs a day off too.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Dec 18, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> TTOTL...Thanks for pointing out what we were not taking care of because, you know, we were understaffed, very busy, and servicing the guests.  There is only so much we can do while busting our butts.


Had a similar interaction with my Sr. GSTL and my ETL-GE Saturday. I was bringing back reshop for all departments and bringing it over to get worked out. They both start freaking out "What's all this! It needs to get done!". The same Sr. TL had just been bitching about clearing the front of reshop and then came out on the floor and bitched about it not being done instantly. I told them straight up "I can't be five places at once, this is stuff for all over the store". They been freaking out all week because of a visit from some Top Dog AP exec that makes undercover visits.


----------



## Zone (Dec 18, 2017)

To my ETLs: What exactly is the plan for me at this point? I was told to take care of AG stations, batteries, and gift cards at the beginning of the season. I've been left alone to my own devices and I haven't heard a single word, bad or good, about what's going on or how I'm doing with it.


A _2 minute conversation_ last week about combining two AGs together because one fell apart was *the longest instruction I've had since we started*.
I get spoken to about doing batteries whenever I do them (despite the fact that nobody else fills them and the outposts and checklane POG are consistently sold through).
I get spoken to about doing gift cards despite the fact *we're running out of them* and there are holes on the displays everywhere. (There isn't a Red Lobster in the area. Their own execs would be buttering their own crabs if they saw how much peg space I was giving them.)
Today I went to make purge batches for all the AG stations. Whoops! Instocks has been doing that since Friday. Spot Forbid you actually tell the guy you wanted to handle this shit that help was incoming.

At the start of the season I had honestly convinced myself that this was a setup to fail. There was no way in hell a single person could handle all this, alone. Did my name poof out of the Goblet of Fired? Is this how my performance out begins? My magic 8-ball tells me to try again later.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 18, 2017)

Feel free to take all of our gift cards.


----------



## Fix It (Dec 18, 2017)

TTOTM: Only I hit things with hammers. Just because we sell em doesn’t mean you can just grab one and wave it around all willie-nillie and bang up a gondola. 

I also appreciate your ambition to one day be a PMT, but you won’t get my reference by taking things apart and handing me a box of disassembled parts. You  owe me coffee.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 18, 2017)

TALLTMs: please stop bringing your random shit to pharmacy so we can ring you out because “the front lanes are so busy.” We are busy as well and we aren’t Target TMs. We were told by the STL that we ARE NOT “backup cashiers,” so don’t cop an attitude with me when I have 2 pages to enter, “2 pharmacy calls,” and 4 pages to fill and tell you to go to SCO! I don’t have time to ring out your lunch!


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 19, 2017)

TTOSrTL: thanks for reassuring me when you came up to Guest Service and saw how atrocious it looked even though I was trying my best


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 19, 2017)

TTOTM:  I warned you we were going to run out of Pregis rolls, and you told me I was wrong.  I wasn't.  Oops!


----------



## hazeygal (Dec 21, 2017)

TTOTM: stop fucking asking me if i made a stray cart every five minutes, its 10, im not gonna bother making the team’s stray cart until we are near closing? does it look like i even have room for that shit at the fitting room with the other unsorted/ sorted carts?! i swear i think tomorrow im gonna lose it on these two tms because they’re so fucking dumb. one is legit new but asks me stupid questions every five minutes that literally can be answered if she was fucking observant and the other tm hs been here for three months AND WAS A TRANSFER FROM ANOTHER TARGET BUT ACTS LIKE SHE JUST GOT THERE MOTHERFUCKING YESTERDAY. my patience is getting small. someone pray that i dont flip out on them tomorrow


----------



## KhakiOnTheSide (Dec 21, 2017)

TTOTM - PERSONAL SPACE. You did not need to stand 15 inches away from me when I was packing the last of my SFS. I get that it was almost time to go home, and you finished shutting down your pack station - but back the fuck off. We have 15 minutes and I am packing at my slow pace on purpose. Go, like pretend to look for an item or something - but please do not stare at me like you are going to eat me for dinner/murder me.


----------



## PM2NO (Dec 21, 2017)

Brando said:


> TTOTM: Only I hit things with hammers. Just because we sell em doesn’t mean you can just grab one and wave it around all willie-nillie and bang up a gondola.
> 
> I also appreciate your ambition to one day be a PMT, but you won’t get my reference by taking things apart and handing me a box of disassembled parts. You  owe me coffee.



Reminds me of the day someone tore apart a printer seperating every part. I refused to put it back together.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2017)

Yeah um excuse me people at my store fuck off you can't just put me down for a shift that I wasn't originally signed up for.

I have a dental appointment and also fuck off


----------



## Times Up (Dec 21, 2017)

TTO-STL:   What the heck were you thinking when you made this week's schedule!   How is it even reasonable to think scheduling 2-3 cashiers was sufficient for the final days before Christmas!   One goes on break,  and you're down to 1-2 cashiers.    Hell, our SCO adverse guests are lining up 12 deep to use those things, and now that we have to assist a guest using a gift card, the lines are just growing.   Just staff us so we can WOW our guests!


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 21, 2017)

TTOTM: Really? Really??? I have my PINK hoodie on, I took clothes out of a handbasket and walked past you, and took them into a fitting room for several minutes. As I come out and put the clothes back into the handbasket I'm kvetching about how clothing designers assume fat women are shaped like men and how much gap in the waist one pair of pants had. And after all that you ask me if I can cover the phone for your break???


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 21, 2017)

hazeygal said:


> TTOTM: stop fucking asking me if i made a stray cart every five minutes, its 10, im not gonna bother making the team’s stray cart until we are near closing? does it look like i even have room for that shit at the fitting room with the other unsorted/ sorted carts?! i swear i think tomorrow im gonna lose it on these two tms because they’re so fucking dumb. one is legit new but asks me stupid questions every five minutes that literally can be answered if she was fucking observant and the other tm hs been here for three months AND WAS A TRANSFER FROM ANOTHER TARGET BUT ACTS LIKE SHE JUST GOT THERE MOTHERFUCKING YESTERDAY. my patience is getting small. someone pray that i dont flip out on them tomorrow




Not to interrupt your rant, but where do you put your strays during your shift?  I get that you don't have room for a cart at the FR, but is there somewhere else to put it?  Or are you not even collecting strays yet? Genuinely curious because I'm front end and have no idea how this works.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 22, 2017)

TTOTM:  Fuck you.  I don't know what the hell your problem is but you can kiss my ass and clean it with your tongue while you're down there smooching.  Everyone knows that when the my device says there's 0 on the floor and 0 in the back, the number of items on hand in parenthesis is a fictitious number, and the item is actually out of stock.  You call, looking for some slippers and I check, we're out of stock.  You say that we must have them since your my device says that we have 5.  Nope, out of stock.  You demand I physically check, and I made a quick check, sure enough not a single one, and I tell you yep, physical search confirmed it.  Then you ask if I checked the shoes since they are supposed to be in the shoes.  Yep, and sorry, we are out of stock.  Then you insisted that we actually do have them because your my device says we have five.  What part of "out of stock" do you not understand you twit?  But then the guest calls 5 minutes later and tells me that you told her I was not truthful about being out of stock since your device told you we have 5 of them.  Thanks for telling a guest that I'm a liar, asshole.  I just love your expression of belief in my honesty.  Oh, and yes we were really out of stock, I was not making that up.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 22, 2017)

And even if the 5 were in the store somewhere, if they're not in their designated spot they might as well be, because good luck finding whatever random spot they've been stashed in.


----------



## soyaxo (Dec 22, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> TTOTM: Really? Really??? I have my PINK hoodie on, I took clothes out of a handbasket and walked past you, and took them into a fitting room for several minutes. As I come out and put the clothes back into the handbasket I'm kvetching about how clothing designers assume fat women are shaped like men and how much gap in the waist one pair of pants had. And after all that you ask me if I can cover the phone for your break???


 without thinking ive done this to a sltm who was shopping  his day off. He wasn’t trying anything on, but he came to the desk area to say hi to me and i asked him to watch my break lol. I didn’t see the plain clothes.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 22, 2017)

soyaxo said:


> without thinking ive done this to a sltm who was shopping  his day off. He wasn’t trying anything on, but he came to the desk area to say hi to me and i asked him to watch my break lol. I didn’t see the plain clothes.



The part I left out though is that I was the one scheduled to replace her at the end of her shift nearly an hour later.  So there could be no way I was already on the clock when she still had nearly an hour of her shift left.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 22, 2017)

TTOTM: Please do not transfer a guest's phone call to guest services so the guest can ask if we have an item in stock. You are on the sales floor with a mydevice, that is your job.


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 22, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Everyone knows that when the my device says there's 0 on the floor and 0 in the back, the number of items on hand in parenthesis is a fictitious number, and the item is actually out of stock.


Not trying to stick up for an asshole, but the "on floor" amount is actually the meaningless number. It is far, far, far more common to have it showing the incorrect number on the floor vs an incorrect on hands number. If the capacity for the item is set to 5, then someone shoves out all 10, when 5 of them sell it will show 0 on floor, 0 in back, 5 on hand.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 22, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Not trying to stick up for an asshole, but the "on floor" amount is actually the meaningless number. It is far, far, far more common to have it showing the incorrect number on the floor vs an incorrect on hands number. If the capacity for the item is set to 5, then someone shoves out all 10, when 5 of them sell it will show 0 on floor, 0 in back, 5 on hand.


It's never that way here. X on hand is never on hand. I learned that the hard way when I told a guest that we had 23 items since it said 23 on hand and it was actually out of stock. The only time I've seen X on floor wrong is when something lost its tag and sat around without a tag for a while and then its one off. So yeah, those 5 didn't actually exist.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 22, 2017)

TTOSBTM: I hope to Hell the SBTL reamed you for not washing your hands after you used the bathroom. That’s just disgusting.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 22, 2017)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## HRZone (Dec 22, 2017)

TTOETL

I USED to respect you. You would fire incompetent tms. Call out other ETLs for not being fair. And coach the ones even if they suckup to you. 

The fact you let this pos go on a vacation we denied back on December and callout for his shifts shows how you play favorites.

Jokes on you bitch, the market teams morale is going straight to hell when he shows up for c&s on Tuesday with no punishment for calling out four straight shifts. 

Don't expect me to cover for you when they ask why he's still working here.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 22, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> It's never that way here. X on hand is never on hand. I learned that the hard way when I told a guest that we had 23 items since it said 23 on hand and it was actually out of stock. The only time I've seen X on floor wrong is when something lost its tag and sat around without a tag for a while and then its one off. So yeah, those 5 didn't actually exist.



At my store that would mean 23 of something had been stashed where it didn't belong so it's in the store SOMEWHERE but good luck finding it. Or it's on some random clearance endcap, flex spot, aggravated gifting display, etc. etc. I have lost track of the number of times I've told guests we don't have something because it's 0 on floor, 0 in back, x on hand and then found the thing later on in the day. 

Unless it's a small or random thing, with a count of 23 it's almost certainly not out of stock, it's just not where it belongs. 

ASANTS and all that, though, so your store may just be way shittier at inventory management than most.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 22, 2017)

IWishIKnew said:


> At my store that would mean 23 of something had been stashed where it didn't belong so it's in the store SOMEWHERE but good luck finding it. Or it's on some random clearance endcap, flex spot, aggravated gifting display, etc. etc. I have lost track of the number of times I've told guests we don't have something because it's 0 on floor, 0 in back, x on hand and then found the thing later on in the day.
> 
> Unless it's a small or random thing, with a count of 23 it's almost certainly not out of stock, it's just not where it belongs.
> 
> ASANTS and all that, though, so your store may just be way shittier at inventory management than most.



It was big jugs of laundry detergent.  The size that will break something vital if you trip over the container.  There is no hiding 23 of those.  On hand means bupkis, the floor and back room numbers are nearly always right.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow. How the hell does a store lose 23 giant jugs of laundry detergent?

The mind. It boggles.


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 23, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> It was big jugs of laundry detergent.  The size that will break something vital if you trip over the container.  There is no hiding 23 of those.  On hand means bupkis, the floor and back room numbers are nearly always right.


I promise you once you realize where each of those numbers come from, and how easy it is to manipulate the on floor number vs the on hand number, you'll understand why on floor means literally nothing. Mispicks still happen sometimes, I had over 300 of a certain type of Hatchimal on hand because the DC kept sending mispicks.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 23, 2017)

Then why last year did Hatchimals and Fire Sticks and the NES classic always have 0 in floor, 0 in back, and several on hand when we were always sold out?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 23, 2017)

TTOTM who asked me where the lint rollers are: I can't help but notice that you are sporting both a Zebra and one of the old-school PDAs, _neither of which I've had all morning_, why the fuck are you asking me? I mean, I know roughly where they are because I bought one the other day, but you have all the tools to find things in the store. Use them.


----------



## Corrin (Dec 23, 2017)

TTOGSA: I realize you've been on a medical LOA for five months, but believe it or not, I know what I'm doing at the SCO. I was asked to be the trainer over there so please stop double checking behind all of my decisions and acting like I'm a dumb POS. Because I'm not. I'm well aware that I need to confirm the guest's price change demand before I actually change the price. I did, thanks. While we're at it, when I say something is supposed to be damaged at GS, that doesn't mean "Oh it's an Online Item, it needs to go back out on the floor." It means it's damaged. You weren't there when those guests returned the item to the store, you don't know why they did it. Also, would love it if you'd give me 1. my breaks on time and 2. all the breaks I deserve. You either give me my 15 and 30 within half an hour of each other and then fling me back out on the floor for 5 hours without my second 15, or you wait until literally 5 minutes before my compliance to send me on my 30. I'm not stupid, so I'd love it if you'd quit treating me like I'm the dirt under your feet. Thanks!


----------



## BackroomBear (Dec 23, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Then why last year did Hatchimals and Fire Sticks and the NES classic always have 0 in floor, 0 in back, and several on hand when we were always sold out?


Stolen.....those fire sticks could be stolen quite easy. Hatchimals were always on mispicks at my store.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 23, 2017)

TTOTM: thanks for taking all the PJ sets that are missing their mate and hanging them in one spot. Great idea, but you do need to repackage them. Cause the sets keep dropping in SFS/OPU orders that I have to INF since they are missing the mate.. 

You didn't seem to get that its killing us to do that.. I get that is a great idea but the orders won't stop dropping in until you repackage those PJ's.


----------



## Mysterious (Dec 23, 2017)

To all unfortunate TMs who got let go in the last few weeks. Good luck in your future endeavors. To ETLs asking the front-end why they keep asking for back-up during these busy holidays (where we are exceeding daily sales), you all got rid of the support. If one department fails, so does another.

To all current TMs and other leaders who still care, please keep up the good work and productivity. I believe that someone should continue to do what's right. Lead by example. Thank You.


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 23, 2017)

To that one seasonal TM

you're kind of a bitch, but you seem to try and be friendly, but you just don't seem right. You look high and tired all the time, you make super passive-aggressive comments, you've worked here for almost a month and a half and you're telling me how to do my job, you're even telling our PAs how to do their job. I got sent over to do something with eggs but didn't hear everything my ETL told me to do so I asked if you needed help with eggs and all I got was a really snarky "Why..?"

But, for some reason, you still try to be friendly and work. you confuse me, I hope you're not staying, I talked to the three other seasonals back here who have much better attitudes who have the same motivation to do their work as you do. You do your work, but your attitude is just horrible. Everything is just snark and bossing around when you have no semblance of authority, and yes, I will ignore what you "tell" me to do, instead of you "asking" me to do something.

If my other seasonals get the boot, and you stay, I will be pissed. I have a bit of a bias with my other seasonals because me and them have made a connection, we have things in common, we're work friends, but it's not a bias because I tried doing the same with you but you never took the hint that I'm friendly, want to get to know you, and want to be friendly, but you don't make it possible.

I will pick you apart, you're probably a drug-addict, you never shower, you're tired all of the time, you look stoned for half of your shift, and you're snarky up the ass for absolutely zero reason. You just need to lighten up, and you've told me bits and pieces of your life and maybe I can understand why you're like this, but please, abandon that shit at home and come to work to work, not be a sulky asshole. 

It's just so strange because you will do whatever our TL and ETLs ask of you to do, but will never listen to the PAs of Frozen Dairy or do favors for any of the other TMs when they ask, instead, you literally try to boss us around and I had to stand up for one of the new guys because you were ragging on him for something he didn't understand yet... bcoding. You were literally about to scream at him, and I had to jump in and play down the situation, it was his 2nd day and you were extremely anal over nothing.

brb gotta take a shit.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 23, 2017)

@TTGOz sounds like he sucks but you keep trying to find the good in him like everyone else at your store. 

Some people really do suck, trust your first instinct and steer clear of them.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 24, 2017)

I hate when I’m watching the front and the LOD walkies me to tell me we’re out of carts on one side ?? Like I get it’s my ~responsibility~ to make sure we have carts but the cart attendant has a walkie too? It goes like this:
LOD: “GSTL do you copy”
Me: “Go ahead”
LOD: “You’re out of carts on electronics side”
Me: “Copy that. Cart attendant do you copy?”
Cart Attendant: “Go ahead”
Me: “We’re out of carts on electronics side.”
The LOD can just be like “Hey GSTL and cart attendant we’re out of carts on electronics side” boom done instead of clogging the channel


----------



## Bosch (Dec 24, 2017)

IWishIKnew said:


> Wow. How the hell does a store lose 23 giant jugs of laundry detergent?
> 
> The mind. It boggles.



Mis-pick on a pallet of that shit. Not stowed in the steel when they put that those cases, not backstocked at all, not pushed to the right place so you have three shelves of that mis pushed. Easy if the flow team is dumb enough and mine is 23 is easy to lose. Or they broke bottles of it and just tossed them instead of ESIM/Defecting them - seen that a couple times..


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 24, 2017)

To Those GSTMs: Would it kill you to check the sewn in or imprinted neck tag before accepting a return? I'm not asking the super tiny dpci tag, just the one that lists manufacturer and size. I don't like having a Faded Glory shirt with a Target tag attached coming back in the reshop. I also don't like a "complete" pajama set coming back with a medium top and an extra large bottom. Thank you.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 24, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> To Those GSTMs: Would it kill you to check the sewn in or imprinted neck tag before accepting a return? I'm not asking the super tiny dpci tag, just the one that lists manufacturer and size. I don't like having a Faded Glory shirt with a Target tag attached coming back in the reshop. I also don't like a "complete" pajama set coming back with a medium top and an extra large bottom. Thank you.


GSTMs should be checking basic things like brand but sometimes if a guest dumps a pile on us and there’s a long line we have to go fast


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 24, 2017)

Heh. Last winter (2016) I had a guest attempt to "return" a promotional tee-shirt received for a 5K race _in 2002_. Sewed in the seam tags from something Mossimo, brought it in with the receipt that matched the tags, and claimed the item didn't have a hang tag so the cashier typed it into the register.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 25, 2017)

To all those guest service TMs that called out today: fuck you. You know there’s only a couple people in the whole store that are able to do guest service and you calling out pretty much doubled the workload for all of us. If you don’t want a job that makes you work holidays then quit so we can get people that show up when we need them.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 25, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> Heh. Last winter (2016) I had a guest attempt to "return" a promotional tee-shirt received for a 5K race _in 2002_. Sewed in the seam tags from something Mossimo, brought it in with the receipt that matched the tags, and claimed the item didn't have a hang tag so the cashier typed it into the register.


That’s actually hella smart. If I wasn’t paying attention it would probably get past me since I just do a quick glance for hair/lint I don’t really actually look at the clothes. How’d you catch it?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 25, 2017)

To all those TM's who called out, went home early, or NCNS, those of us who did work hate you. TTOTM who did call out, it was pretty ballsy of you to come in shopping.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 25, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> To all those TM's who called out, went home early, or NCNS, those of us who did work hate you. TTOTM who did call out, it was pretty ballsy of you to come in shopping.



Shout out to my stl who told a seasonal who called out of her closing shift "don't bother coming back"


----------



## Pale (Dec 25, 2017)

To just about all of the TM's on here and off of here. Merry Christmas and hopefully Santa brings ya'll hours sooner than BTS.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 25, 2017)

To those seasonal cashiers: 
I'm busy setting up Starbucks; this entails:
grinding/brewing four airpots of coffee, brewing four pitchers of tea & two pitchers of iced coffee while filling an espresso machine, cleaning & warming up the oven, setting up a pastry & sandwich case, setting out creamers as I'm straightening the cafe area.
So coming up & expecting me to make you a drink before opening so you can take it to your lane (when I can't even have a cup of water in my area) is a big fat NOPE.
Getting pissy about it means you'll get decaf when you come back later.


----------



## pinktea (Dec 25, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> To those seasonal cashiers:
> I'm busy setting up Starbucks; this entails:
> grinding/brewing four airpots of coffee, brewing four pitchers of tea & two pitchers of iced coffee while filling an espresso machine, cleaning & warming up the oven, setting up a pastry & sandwich case, setting out creamers as I'm straightening the cafe area.
> So coming up & expecting me to make you a drink before opening so you can take it to your lane (when I can't even have a cup of water in my area) is a big fat NOPE.
> Getting pissy about it means you'll get decaf when you come back later.


Oh gosh I would smack a person. Just because you work here, does not mean that I can/will bend over backwards to accomodate you outside the regular routine.

When I worked at Cafe, I used to have a lot of flow TMs show up at 8am on the dot and expect breadsticks and pizzas right away...didn't matter how many times I explained that I DIDN'T HAVE ANY READY (well, pizzas, not breadsticks; I could put those in the oven but never started prepping pizzas until 8:30 or 9), they still got mad that they weren't getting their food RIGHT THEN and would come back the next day and do the same thing.

Sure, I can drop what I'm doing and top you a pizza, but you're gonna have to wait at least TEN MINUTES because I have the clear the make-table, top your pizza, and then put it in the oven for 7m. Stop yelling at me because you're on your 15 and you want your pizza NOW. It's 8am. We technically don't start selling pizzas until 10am.


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 25, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> That’s actually hella smart. If I wasn’t paying attention it would probably get past me since I just do a quick glance for hair/lint I don’t really actually look at the clothes. How’d you catch it?


Heh. It was printed across the front with the race name and date. Kinda like the graphic tees we currently have in menswear.  Hard to miss.


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 25, 2017)

HRZone said:


> @TTGOz sounds like he sucks but you keep trying to find the good at him like everyone else at your store. Some people do suck, trust your first instinct and steer clear of them.



Here's a funny kicker... I was pulling a man caf in freezer Sunday when apparently the seasonal I don't like burst into the dairy cooler with everyone but me in there purging the cooler backroom WACOs, and told them something along the lines of "I don't know if I'm doing anything wrong, it sounds like someone has a problem, I don't think I'm doing anything wrong, but if I am, I'm sorry"

Apparently, someone else on my team told someone before I must have. That entire rest of the day was just awkward but he had it coming.

I also found out at least one of my seasonals I do enjoy is staying, that's a merry christmas for me.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 26, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> To those seasonal cashiers:
> I'm busy setting up Starbucks; this entails:
> grinding/brewing four airpots of coffee, brewing four pitchers of tea & two pitchers of iced coffee while filling an espresso machine, cleaning & warming up the oven, setting up a pastry & sandwich case, setting out creamers as I'm straightening the cafe area.
> So coming up & expecting me to make you a drink before opening so you can take it to your lane (when I can't even have a cup of water in my area) is a big fat NOPE.
> Getting pissy about it means you'll get decaf when you come back later.


Same at pharmacy. We JUST opened, have 20+ in the queue due in less than an hour and you want me to ring you out “because (I) don’t look busy.” Just because I’m standing in 1 place doesn’t mean I’m “not busy.”


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 26, 2017)

TTOTM: telling us to “just ring people out, we’re busy up front.” Isn’t going to happen. We are busy back here as well. The look on your face when I told you “no, we have our own work to do” was priceless, though. Go ahead and “talk to the STL,” he can’t do a damn thing!


----------



## Greenie (Dec 26, 2017)

TTOTM: I'm so glad you put in your notice.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 26, 2017)

TTOETL: It's been four days and I'm still incredibly pissed that you decided because I didn't have any vendors the Saturday receiving shift somebody (clearly not you?) gave me was better put towards backstocking. Because it's not like I planned my whole fucking week around having a day all to myself to catch up without any distractions.

Also, what the fuck were you thinking when you "tried" to "help" me by "loading" today's sweep.

TTOTL: WHY DOES IT ALWAYS SOUND LIKE YOU'RE YELLING OR ABOUT TO IT'S KIND OF UNCOMFORTABLE AND ONE OF THE REASONS I DON'T TALK TO YOU UNLESS I ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 27, 2017)

TTOGSA:  Stop nit picking everyone and stop with the favoritism.  It's so obvious.  If you see me opening ship-to-store boxes, do NOT open your mouth and say "Can you check in flexible fulfillment?"  Um, goddamn, I'm already doing it?  You're so insecure FFS.
Don't nit pick my trainees while ignoring your trainee's epic failures.  Don't pit TM against TM.  You're not a manager, you're a whiny, bossy, little bitch.


----------



## SallyHoover (Dec 27, 2017)

TTOTM: Don't put the regular Dove/Axe 2 packs (buy 2 and save) on the shelf with the seasonal 50% gift boxes.  
Don't get out some random Easter candy and put them on the shelf with the reduced Christmas candy.  We don't even have the Easter candy section set but there are Cadbury eggs and Reeses Eggs on the shelf with Christmas candy.  Sorry guest you will have to pay the full $0.89 for that Cadbury egg it isn't Christmas-y.  
The 4 for $11 sign (flip sign) on top of the Coke display has been there all week even though the correct sale sign for the 3 for $10 is all over the shelves.  
Sorry I was too sick and wanted to get home after picking up a Hickory Farms box after my cashier shift this evening and didn't report these.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Dec 27, 2017)

SallyHoover said:


> TTOTM: Don't put the regular Dove/Axe 2 packs (buy 2 and save) on the shelf with the seasonal 50% gift boxes.
> Don't get out some random Easter candy and put them on the shelf with the reduced Christmas candy.  We don't even have the Easter candy section set but there are Cadbury eggs and Reeses Eggs on the shelf with Christmas candy.  Sorry guest you will have to pay the full $0.89 for that Cadbury egg it isn't Christmas-y.
> The 4 for $11 sign (flip sign) on top of the Coke display has been there all week even though the correct sale sign for the 3 for $10 is all over the shelves.
> Sorry I was too sick and wanted to get home after picking up a Hickory Farms box after my cashier shift this evening and didn't report these.


Big box of Cadbury eggs left in the reshop cart at Guest Services on Christmas Eve. Maybe they weren't eggs, but wrapped reindeer turds?


----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 28, 2017)

TTOTPS: Chill the hell out. I worked here for 2 and a half years before leaving the first time, so I know how the hell to do my job. You don't need to tell me how to follow someone on camera, or bark at me to receipt check a guy with 3 dysons that I had already started talking to. (Especially since you were hired only 3 weeks before I was hired back.)
And thank you for your service and 2 tours in the Sandbox, but you while may have more experience with stress and adrenaline I'm not exactly untested myself, especially with anything we'll likely deal with in Target


----------



## masterofalltrades (Dec 28, 2017)

IWishIKnew said:


> Wow. How the hell does a store lose 23 giant jugs of laundry detergent?
> 
> The mind. It boggles.


We've lost entire pallets of tide somehow. Mind boggling I know.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2017)

oh great and now because of the remodel we have to train all the new plano people so I get to overnight next week to help train them

I lose New Year's now!

I've honestly had it.

Gonna go get certified with Microsoft stuff and then get a new job in the middle of the remodel like fuck them from taking every single winter holiday from me


----------



## xeno (Dec 29, 2017)

TTOGSTL- You are a GSTL. a “team lead”. When i call you up for a guest a guest service, don’t roll your eyes and start whispering what you think about the guest to me. We are right in front of them. I felt like I was the manager in that situation. I was apologizing for the wait and explaining policy because you were too busy talking it up with the GSA behind guest service, when you were supposed to be finding the guests item online. (She wanted to buy an item that didn’t have any barcodes, tags, labels or anything so we resorted to target.com to find it) Learn to take responsibility of your position. Too many times I’ve called you up and you were absolutely no help.


----------



## IcePeasant (Dec 29, 2017)

TATETLS: I’m the only leader on the floor, a couple weeks before Christmas, when you got me filling endcaps, managing the team, covering the front *because the person you put in charge didn’t know how to run the front* AND coming up with a plan for the night, please have your shit together, and please don’t have the audacity while I’m trying to finish everything before I had to leave, after dealing with the mess, ALL OF YOU ask if I wanted to stay for OT you heard nothing but my laughter and the sound of boxes hitting a flat bed. I bet this was the first time you all saw me irritated on the verge of pissed off at work.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 29, 2017)

TTOGSTL - BRING ME MY CHANGE I REQUESTED! Good lord! It’s your job to bring cashiers change. I don’t like giving someone 8 dimes in change because you can’t bother to bring me a roll of quarters. Or rounding up to the nearest 5¢ because I have no pennies. Check for change requests. Check often. Don’t make me press the “additional cashiers needed” button and turn on my light just so you can saunter over to see what I need. I need change. Bring it to me without making me beg. Thanks.


----------



## Corrin (Dec 29, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> TTOGSTL - BRING ME MY CHANGE I REQUESTED! Good lord! It’s your job to bring cashiers change. I don’t like giving someone 8 dimes in change because you can’t bother to bring me a roll of quarters. Or rounding up to the nearest 5¢ because I have no pennies. Check for change requests. Check often. Don’t make me press the “additional cashiers needed” button and turn on my light just so you can saunter over to see what I need. I need change. Bring it to me without making me beg. Thanks.


When I run out of change I'll call them on the walkie to let them know I need change, or in the off chance I don't have a walkie, I'll flash. Sometimes the GSA/GSTL is too busy to notice that you've put in for change. At least at my store, it's way easier to just walkie, flash, or go "Oh hey, when you get a moment, I put in for some $5s!" than it is to just wait around and hope they notice.


----------



## Times Up (Dec 30, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> TTOGSTL - BRING ME MY CHANGE I REQUESTED! Good lord! It’s your job to bring cashiers change. I don’t like giving someone 8 dimes in change because you can’t bother to bring me a roll of quarters. Or rounding up to the nearest 5¢ because I have no pennies. Check for change requests. Check often. Don’t make me press the “additional cashiers needed” button and turn on my light just so you can saunter over to see what I need. I need change. Bring it to me without making me beg. Thanks.



Yes, getting change in my store is like pulling teeth.  I have waited as long as 1.5 hrs before I've thrown in the towel  and put on my blinker. I could only go that long because subsequent guests happened to pay with the change that I was low on.


----------



## unknown (Dec 30, 2017)

TTOTM in the backroom. Quit acting like a bitch when we are pulling price change. Yes, I know you are trying to work. We are too. So giving us dirty looks and acting all bitchy isn't helping.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 30, 2017)

PassinTime said:


> Yes, getting change in my store is like pulling teeth.  I have waited as long as 1.5 hrs before I've thrown in the towel  and put on my blinker. I could only go that long because subsequent guests happened to pay with the change that I was low on.


I've waited HOURS to get change so I have to resort to hitting the 'add'tl assist' repeatedly until someone brings me change.
The last GSTL brought it with much attitude, saying 'We're kinda busy up front right now....'
I pointed to my SB line to the door & said 'Ditto.'


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 30, 2017)

Corrin said:


> When I run out of change I'll call them on the walkie to let them know I need change, or in the off chance I don't have a walkie, I'll flash. Sometimes the GSA/GSTL is too busy to notice that you've put in for change. At least at my store, it's way easier to just walkie, flash, or go "Oh hey, when you get a moment, I put in for some $5s!" than it is to just wait around and hope they notice.



We only get a walkie if we are on SCO. And it isn’t the GSA’s who do this. Just the GSTL who is too “busy” wandering aimlessly around. They aren’t even “hosting” and calling for backup properly. (Not my favorite person - can you tell?)


----------



## Guessed Service (Dec 30, 2017)

Getting change can always be tricky for a few reasons. Sometimes the GSTL/GSA doesn't have alerts turned on in their Zebra. If you make a change request and the register prints a paper slip, they didn't get the alert so you need to turn on your flasher. 

On the other hand (I'm not accusing anyone here of doing this) is waiting until you're completely out to ask for change. Even worse, running out and not telling the person who replaces you!

I also have a team member who sometimes requests too much change. You've already got $10 of quarters, why are you asking for $20 more when I only have 4 rolls left with 6 hours before close?


----------



## NPC (Dec 30, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> TTOGSTL - BRING ME MY CHANGE I REQUESTED! Good lord! It’s your job to bring cashiers change. I don’t like giving someone 8 dimes in change because you can’t bother to bring me a roll of quarters. Or rounding up to the nearest 5¢ because I have no pennies. Check for change requests. Check often. Don’t make me press the “additional cashiers needed” button and turn on my light just so you can saunter over to see what I need. I need change. Bring it to me without making me beg. Thanks.



Open your goddamn mouth, and use your noise tube to communicate?


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 30, 2017)

My only nightmare about chsnge requests is in the early morning when registers have a set amount of money and multiple people in a row need $40 withdrawn and my GSTL hasn't come and fulfilled my request.... The additional help button was used greatly for this purpose so they could come out of GS to see my flasher lol


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 30, 2017)

I tell my newer cashiers (and back ups) to try and anticipate if they're gonna need change.  Don't wait until you're out of quarters or down to 3 ones.
I ask my GSA if she's got alerts on when I come in.  
I call LOD for change advances when we run out of tens.
And if the first guest of the day waves a $100 at my cashier, I tell them that they can suspend and bring the guest to me until they've accumulated a few $20's.
It doesn't always work that way and they'll get run out of money right away but they know to put in a change order.

And yeah, hopping on a register that has NO MONEY is frustrating.   People need to fucking be responsible.


----------



## Guessed Service (Dec 31, 2017)

If I know I am running low on 10s and 20s and it will be some time before the GSTL gets back, I will mention it to guests before the transaction starts.

"Just to let you know, I don't have much change for for big bills or cash back right now." Most guests want to be cooperative and I never preemptively deny it.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 31, 2017)

My never failing method: when opening up a lane, open the drawer and see what you need and put in a change request before you even turn on your light. Hand your slip/verbally tell your GSTL what you need. They’ll get it, put it in your drawer, now you’re good to go.

When replacing someone on a lane: sign out, sign in and open drawer see what you need/put in request before helping the next guest. Turn on your top light and then help the guest. When the GSTL comes over, tell them what you need. They’ll get it, then you’ll be able to put it in.

When I’m watching the front, I pay attention to each alert on the mydevice because I know how annoying it is when my GSTLs ignore them. If I get a change request alert, I’ll grab it right away. If I get a “help needed” I’ll  go there right away. Etc. I wish everyone else paid more attention to the alerts they’re very useful!!!


----------



## Bosch (Dec 31, 2017)

When I back up cashier I always drop change requests for that register if it needs it.. Either when I open the drawer the first time or before I leave so the next person has some money to deal with. 

Also if you have a fuckton of cash in there and this happens most in 4th quarter where you have way to much in cash call for a pick up.. I had a big cash purchase for a office pool and it stuffed my drawer so I had an ETL do a pick up so when that drawer opened no one got grabby cause it was overflowing with cash... They can do that too..


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 31, 2017)

TTOG:  I really hope you are a seasonal and you won't be staying.  You compiled quite a list of things that annoyed the fuck out of me in one transaction.

#1 The guy in front of me had several storage tubs that are not transparent stacked together and you didn't separate them to verify nothing was hidden between them.  After he was gone and I said in a friendly way "Hey, next time you might want to check between storage containers, some people hide things between" you said okay but it was clear by the tone of your voice and the look on your face that you didn't care.

#2 I told you that I hadn't realized my bag of cat food had a tear when I grabbed it and it needed to be set aside to be defected.  You looked at me and asked "Does this mean you don't want it?"  Hello, it's food!  It may not be people food, but it is food.  Would you want to eat something out of a punctured container?  And then you just mixed it in with the reshop, you really didn't care that it was food in a punctured container.

#3 My cart is still ⅓ full of groceries and you tell me to bring my cart forward so the bagged groceries can be put in it since you're running out of room.  Wait, do you really want to mix up scanned items and unscanned items in the same cart?  Um, no.  And as I recall you were insistent about that same thing the last time you checked me out.  Well, no, I'm not mixing scanned and unscanned.  And then 2 bags later you said you needed me to put bags in my cart because you had run out of room on the counter.  My cart was not that full, the contents were not even as high as the sides of the cart, much less piled higher than the sides like many people do.  No one else has ever ran out of room when checking me out, even when I had more items.  Find room, because I am not going to mix scanned and unscanned.  And of course when I finally do empty my cart and go down to the end to put bags in, there was still space for at least three other bags.

#4 You put a cooked item in a bag and raw meat on top of it.  Gee, yeah, I like a side of e. coli when I eat fully cooked items.  And worse, it's not like the meat was in a sealed package, it was the leaky plastic wrap over styrofoam.  And when I protested, you looked at me like I had grown a second head and said "You want it separate?"  Um, yeah.  Ick.  I don't need cross contamination between my food items.


----------



## toredandkhaki (Dec 31, 2017)

TtLeadership team. ...it is new years eve. I am just starting to pull the seasonal plu batches...everything is already 70% off, and yes the holiday candy batch was two and a half pallets what did you expect?  How does any of this make sense..


----------



## Bosch (Dec 31, 2017)

toredandkhaki said:


> TtLeadership team. ...it is new years eve. I am just starting to pull the seasonal plu batches...everything is already 70% off, and yes the holiday candy batch was two and a half pallets what did you expect?  How does any of this make sense..



yep.. Same here.. What I did in between SFS pulls yesterday. We printed the report so we could pull in between all the other shit we have to do.. 

Best quote of the week: New STL to our pricing TL who had clearance everywhere since no PTM had been done.. "So you think you will come clean on today?" I thought she would deck him.. this was on Tuesday.. After she had already been there for over 12hrs at this point.. And looking at doing another 12hr day tomorrow.. 

When I left they were still pulling and it was at five pallets of mixed shit, would have been almost ten but people were pushing or rather I mean throwing it into seasonal. Including several end-caps that NEVER hit the floor.. I wondered where the S&H bulb kits were, they were in boxes in the back never set.. And those sell like hot cakes.. Glad I don't work today cause POG wanted to reset most of seasonal today.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 31, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> Open your goddamn mouth, and use your noise tube to communicate?



Yeah - sure. If they would be so kind as to carry their ass out of TSC so I could yell their way I could do that.


----------



## NPC (Dec 31, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Yeah - sure. If they would be so kind as to carry their ass out of TSC so I could yell their way I could do that.



Problem solve my friend. It's a 50/50 issue.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jan 1, 2018)

Is it, like, a requirement that everyone in the backroom shows their asscrack on a regular basis?


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 1, 2018)

TTOGSTL: LEARN HOW TO MANAGE PEOPLES BREAKS AND LUNCHES. I SHOULDNT HAVE TO SCRAMBLE FOR COVERAGE LET ALONE RESPOND TO THE FRONT TODAY. GREAT WAY TO START OFF 2018!


----------



## Times Up (Jan 1, 2018)

IcePeasant said:


> TTOGSTL: LEARN HOW TO MANAGE PEOPLES BREAKS AND LUNCHES. I SHOULDNT HAVE TO SCRAMBLE FOR COVERAGE LET ALONE RESPOND TO THE FRONT TODAY. GREAT WAY TO START OFF 2018!



My store only had 2 cashiers scheduled for most of the day besides SCO, so when 1 went on break, things got a little dicey at times.   My store just can't adequately schedule.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 1, 2018)

SO to my etl for letting me come in for time and a half today!


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 1, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> My store only had 2 cashiers scheduled for most of the day besides SCO, so when 1 went on break, things got a little dicey at times.   My store just can't adequately schedule.


What gets me is, you print out the grid, you know what time everyone is supposed to go, you can change that to balance times. This person simply cannot manage to save their life.


----------



## Guessed Service (Jan 1, 2018)

Its even worse when the GSTL has you cover their lunch "oh btw we're an hour behind, here are the 4 people that you need to send kthxbye!"


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 1, 2018)

Guessed Service said:


> Its even worse when the GSTL has you cover their lunch "oh btw we're an hour behind, here are the 4 people that you need to send kthxbye!"


Every time I cover


----------



## Yetive (Jan 1, 2018)

^same^


----------



## calimero (Jan 2, 2018)

Ttotms : stop scanning everything that comes thru the fitting room under price change ..  you are f....up ! You are not helping by activating one damn dcpi and not all sizes ... and you salvage some but not all the items ...Because on those damn zebras the next day’s work can be activated early ... 
just f...Ing stop ! 
Scan under none , if something is not marked you can then print a label ...
I tried to explain that to 3 softline TM and the VM , but to no avail ..they don’t get it , they seem to think they are helping ! 
And someone salvaged without really salvaging all the Deadpool Pjs etc a day early and put them with all the other salvage in the backroom ..
Just zone your areas and that would help ! 
I just switched over pricing team and I am ready to hurt someone ....


----------



## Bosch (Jan 2, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> My store only had 2 cashiers scheduled for most of the day besides SCO, so when 1 went on break, things got a little dicey at times.   My store just can't adequately schedule.



You got two?? Fancy.. My store scheduled one cashier from 8am to 12pm on New Years day. Lines back to Shoes.. Which half way deep in the store.. Back up cashiers? Not with E2E they are pushing the truck. Have to get the floor cleaned up! Two people for GS one in the cash office and that line was back into the cartwell we don't use.. Oh what a mess it was.. Glad I wasn't working for it, me and dog took a lap to people watch..


----------



## beachlover (Jan 2, 2018)

TTOTM:  Thanks for giving me advice when I was up against the 5 hour lunch break and assigned FR.  Yep, I asked the assigned TL who was covering for our usual TL several times about the lunch schedule and he said he would handle it but didn't.  Then when the clock got close, he didn't answer the walkie.    Yep, two other SL TM's said they were going to lunch around that time and couldn't cover the FR because the TL didn't make a schedule and we were left to fend for ourselves.   You stepped up and said just go because the 5 hour rule can result in termination.  So I went and you "covered" the FR.  I heard you did your assigned job (which isn't SL), the phone went unanswered and the rooms were a mess.  And when the TL asked you about it, you let him know it was HIS problem not yours.  Thanks girl.  You've got 5+ years experience and I'm a newbie.


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 3, 2018)

TTOTM: I don’t know who you are, but please read the labels off the truck. If it says break pack, please don’t treat it as a normal box on the line. THERE’S OTHER STUFF INSIDE


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 3, 2018)

calimero said:


> Ttotms : stop scanning everything that comes thru the fitting room under price change ..  you are f....up ! You are not helping by activating one damn dcpi and not all sizes ... and you salvage some but not all the items ...Because on those damn zebras the next day’s work can be activated early ...
> just f...Ing stop !
> Scan under none , if something is not marked you can then print a label ...
> I tried to explain that to 3 softline TM and the VM , but to no avail ..they don’t get it , they seem to think they are helping !
> ...


Could be worse... Our fitting room TM helps ticket the backroom workload sometimes. The other day a newer TM did an entire pallet of toys with manual as-is tickets.


----------



## calimero (Jan 4, 2018)

To those tls etl and hr tM : thanks for having catered food for yourself everyday while hr TM bitch at us for using the one measly loaf of bread we get thrown at ...
 We all feel so appreciated ...


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 4, 2018)

TTOETL

thank you for letting me make the call on a situation and saying you'll back me up with whatever i say. it really makes me glad to know you trust us GSTMs to make the right decision.


----------



## TTGOz (Jan 5, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Is it, like, a requirement that everyone in the backroom shows their asscrack on a regular basis?



huh? that wasn't part of the job requirements? I've been misled...


----------



## NPC (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 5, 2018)

To every TM at my store:  Thank you all for being honest when I forgot to lock my locker today.  Especially since instead of my usual empty wallet I had the grocery money today.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 6, 2018)

(I must be in a really bad mood that has lasted a month.  Everyone is annoying me.)

TTOTM that annoyed me:  You walk up and you hand me a my device and you tell me you need me to log in because you are from another store.  I know it has to be frustrating but I'm not going to have my name tied to any mistakes or missing equipment that are your fault.  I don't even know who you are or why you are here.  No.  No need to give me _that_ face when I say that you really should talk to the LOD about logging in.

And then when I find out you are doing SFS and I offer to help a couple of times when you're having trouble finding something, no need to grumble how you don't need my help.  You're right, you don't need my help.  But I can help you get your stuff faster.  Holding my refusal to log you in against me is only hurting yourself.


----------



## hazeygal (Jan 7, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Not to interrupt your rant, but where do you put your strays during your shift?  I get that you don't have room for a cart at the FR, but is there somewhere else to put it?  Or are you not even collecting strays yet? Genuinely curious because I'm front end and have no idea how this works.


at my store we used to have a cart where my team would put all of their strays and defects but they changed it a long time ago so now we have separate bins underneath the fitting room desk for our defects and strays and then i take them back to our backroom because there are bins there to sort our go backs so yeah thats how we sort out stuff at my store.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 7, 2018)

TTOTM who keeps putting humidifiers still in their 2pk plastic wrap from shipping in random places in the humidifier aisle, my ETL happened to be in the stockroom when I brought one of them back to backstock so she's aware of that and that you keep stacking space heaters on the top shelf 2 high. Must be nice to be tall! Those of us vertically-challenged folks shouldn't need to risk braining ourselves because you're too lazy to backstock! Or stock, for that matter! She'll be keeping an eye on who generally stocks that aisle, so expect a course correction shortly.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jan 8, 2018)

TTOTM who has the need to repeatedly tell me you cannot purchase Steam or like cards with gift cards. I am using the wallet on the Target app to purchase these because it’s faster right then scan TM discount, inserting card and putting in PIN. This isn’t a gift card barcode and I’m not being sketchy but I’ll try to be with my red top and khakis so the whole AP knows who did it. Also, why do you have to hover in front of my SCO when using the wallet function? There is a clear difference between gift cards and wallet on the phone but sure interrupt me while there is a line for SCO. You frustrate me.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 8, 2018)

JohnSith373 said:


> TTOTM who has the need to repeatedly tell me you cannot purchase Steam or like cards with gift cards. I am using the wallet on the Target app to purchase these because it’s faster right then scan TM discount, inserting card and putting in PIN. This isn’t a gift card barcode and I’m not being sketchy but I’ll try to be with my red top and khakis so the whole AP knows who did it. Also, why do you have to hover in front of my SCO when using the wallet function? There is a clear difference between gift cards and wallet on the phone but sure interrupt me while there is a line for SCO. You frustrate me.



Talk to their GSTL. That’s poor guest service.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 8, 2018)

TTOTM: Sorry your hours got cut so bad on the new schedule. I knew that your new TL doesn't like you, but I didn't take it seriously when they told me that they weren't going to give you any hours. If I had known they were going to follow through, I would have given you more hours in SFS.


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 8, 2018)

To the weekend teams: 

How hard is it to put the salvage on the salvage pallet and the CRC on the CRC pallet? They're color coded! The CRC pallet is practically empty! Why did you stack all the CRC in front of an empty pallet! Why did you start putting salvage on the CRC pallet?

Why does nobody sort and condense their repacks (outside of 3 flow TMs)?


----------



## taytay (Jan 8, 2018)

Circle9 said:


> To the weekend teams:
> 
> How hard is it to put the salvage on the salvage pallet and the CRC on the CRC pallet? They're color coded! The CRC pallet is practically empty! Why did you stack all the CRC in front of an empty pallet! Why did you start putting salvage on the CRC pallet?
> 
> Why does nobody sort and condense their repacks (outside of 3 flow TMs)?



Then they would have to scan it into the pallet, and that's hard for some people to understand.


----------



## DavidorJared (Jan 9, 2018)

TTOTM: everyone is sick of hearing about your self diagnosed medical issues, especially when 20 ft away there is another tm with literally 1 fucking arm doing their own pulls and push without assistance. Oh and thanks for showing up today for half of your shift because you had to be here at 4am tomorrow so you needed the sleep, you still had a 14 hour gap between shifts even if you left on time.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 9, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Then they would have to scan it into the pallet, and that's hard for some people to understand.


They don't have to scan it in at my store, and they still struggle to make it to the pallet.


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 9, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Then they would have to scan it into the pallet, and that's hard for some people to understand.





SFSFun said:


> They don't have to scan it in at my store, and they still struggle to make it to the pallet.


Yeah, I'm just talking about the boxes from GS. Sometimes whoever brings them back will actually try to get them on the pallet. Most the time, yeah right.

TTOETL: I'm kind of a little busy this week which if you paid any attention to my area you'd know that. But sure, give me a list of things to do tomorrow that you should be more than capable of doing yourself, today.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 9, 2018)

I had not realized how negative sounding I've been.  So here's the people I never talk about.

TTOETL:  You scare the fuck out of me but you are also a very nice rock to cling to when things are going wrong and I know that you care about me.  Hugs.

TTOTL:  While there are times when things go wrong that I want to scurry away and hide from you, you are really patient and good with explanations.

TTOTM#1:  How you keep smiling no matter what is a complete mystery to me.  Especially since there were hurricanes aimed straight at your family a couple of weeks after we met and you were smiling even then.  Plus you are right there when something needs to be done.  I get really happy when I get to work with you.

TTOTM#2:  You are another person who makes me happy when I see you on the schedule with me.  Friendly and really, really good about getting stuff done.  And you don't put underwear on the wrong peg.

TTOTM#3:  You package your own rewrap and tag your own stuff instead of dumping it on the operator.  Kudos x10.

TTOTM#4:  I barely know you because you are pretty new, but I can already tell you are a combination of TM#1 and TM#2, and super friendly to boot.

TTOTM#5:  You are always quick with a compliment, even when I don't deserve one.

TTOTM#6:  Personality wise, we're a tad rough together, but I really respect your work ethic and your work accomplishments.


----------



## HiddenPenguin (Jan 9, 2018)

To anyone hired in the last three months in other work centers: 

I'm sorry I still don't know your name. I probably know your face and that you seem friendly and hard working (or vice versa)... but names aren't my strong suit.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 10, 2018)

TTOTM: You are the sweetest, most helpful team member. Thank you for responding to guest first at the initial request. Thank you for helping the SFS crew find clothing items.


----------



## Bethy (Jan 10, 2018)

TTOTLs (at least I think you are TLs): thank you for knowing my name and greeting me by name whenever you see me. I honestly don’t know half of your names yet or what you do, but in just the last week or so there have been 15+ of you around the store who made me feel so welcomed and appreciated.
(Tip for all TM/TLs: if you happen to learn the names of a few new TMs, it can make a huge impression on them)


----------



## Times Up (Jan 10, 2018)

Bethy said:


> TTOTLs (at least I think you are TLs): thank you for knowing my name and greeting me by name whenever you see me. I honestly don’t know half of your names yet or what you do, but in just the last week or so there have been 15+ of you around the store who made me feel so welcomed and appreciated.
> (Tip for all TM/TLs: if you happen to learn the names of a few new TMs, it can make a huge impression on them)



Just wondering does your specific ETL and your STL acknowledge you?   Neither of mine do, they don't even make eye contact!  Kind of depressing really. Heck, I'm wearing a cheat sheet (name tag)!


----------



## calimero (Jan 10, 2018)

Ttotm in backroom : you are the sweetest guy and a gentleman ( weird in a way , because simple courtesy is a lost art ) ! 
To my stl : you keep on stating that target made a lot of money this past quarter but yet lots of TM got their hours slashed by half ... and we are always busy AF ...


----------



## Bethy (Jan 10, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Just wondering does your specific ETL and your STL acknowledge you?   Neither of mine do, they don't even make eye contact!  Kind of depressing really. Heck, I'm wearing a cheat sheet (name tag)!



 Good question actually and really makes me think...
I’ve had exactly 2 convos with my STL and both were him asking me what project I’m currently working on (one time I was zoning onespot, the otber time I was watching the front).
My ETL uses my name when he approaches me about covering shifts.
Honestly, the other ETLs in the store seem to notice my work and appreciate me more than my ETL and the STL. Didn’t notice that until you mentioned it, but I’m not too concerned about it I guess.


----------



## HLN13 (Jan 11, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Just wondering does your specific ETL and your STL acknowledge you?   Neither of mine do, they don't even make eye contact!  Kind of depressing really. Heck, I'm wearing a cheat sheet (name tag)!


My STL says hello to every TM they see, asks how everything’s going, and asks what we’re working on and gives us compliments on our projects.

My specific ETL is very involved in my area and thus is telling me tasks to do very often, and always is super appreciative of my help. Other ETL’s always say hello been a while how’s its going etc

I guess I must be lucky.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 11, 2018)

Bethy said:


> TTOTLs (at least I think you are TLs): thank you for knowing my name and greeting me by name whenever you see me. I honestly don’t know half of your names yet or what you do, but in just the last week or so there have been 15+ of you around the store who made me feel so welcomed and appreciated.
> (Tip for all TM/TLs: if you happen to learn the names of a few new TMs, it can make a huge impression on them)


Truth!!! There’s an ETL at my store that has been there 3+ years & doesn’t know my name. When we were Target, she tried to get my attention by calling me “pharmacy girl!”


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 11, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> My STL says hello to every TM they see, asks how everything’s going, and asks what we’re working on and gives us compliments on our projects.
> 
> My specific ETL is very involved in my area and thus is telling me tasks to do very often, and always is super appreciative of my help. Other ETL’s always say hello been a while how’s its going etc
> 
> I guess I must be lucky.


Even though we aren’t Target anymore, the store STL acknowledges us and asks if there’s anything he can do for us.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 11, 2018)

TTOETL: you seriously went to my PM to complain that I “used a regular locker instead of the designated CVS ones?” I was the ONLY CVS colleague working and there were NO “CVS COLLEAGUE” lockers available. I’m glad my PM told you that we’d be happy to ONLY use the “CVS lockers,” but they were all being used by NON-CVS people!


----------



## calimero (Jan 11, 2018)

Ttotms : grow up and get a life ! I don’t have time to put my little gloves on and make sure when I talk To you , i  don’t accidentally hurt your feelings ! 
My TL had a hard time keeping his face straight when he had to talk to me and said : be nice to the new TMs .... they are not used to your sarcasm ...


----------



## Times Up (Jan 11, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> My STL says hello to every TM they see, asks how everything’s going, and asks what we’re working on and gives us compliments on our projects.
> 
> My specific ETL is very involved in my area and thus is telling me tasks to do very often, and always is super appreciative of my help. Other ETL’s always say hello been a while how’s its going etc
> 
> I guess I must be lucky.



Dang, I'm a bit jealous!   As I previously stated,  mine never say anything to any of the cashiers.   My ETL has the nickname of resting bitch face.   Since the ETL also now has sales floor (moved down the org chart last year) they are quite busy and I get the impression has delegated a lot of their responsibilities to the GSTLs who are very busy and very seldom around the front end.


----------



## SmilesWI (Jan 13, 2018)

to that team member that made everything 10x harder when we were unstocking/restocking the coolers so they could be cleaned. By throwing random stuff in boxes  you frusterated everyone else. We would have gone home hours earlier if you'd just unstocked the shelves in order like the rest of us...

10 hour overnight shift. I'm so tired.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 14, 2018)

TTOTM: No need to stress out. You did your job and notified the right people, let them handle it. Beating yourself up is only going to make the situation worse.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 14, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Just wondering does your specific ETL and your STL acknowledge you?   Neither of mine do, they don't even make eye contact!  Kind of depressing really. Heck, I'm wearing a cheat sheet (name tag)!


Mine usually do unless they are talking to someone as they pass by. The STL is usually really good at acknowledging everyone they pass as they walk by them. My last ETL would only acknowledge you when he needed you to do something. He was a jerk. I was not sad at all when he decided to leave Target.


----------



## Marcellow (Jan 16, 2018)

TTOTL: Thanks so much for speaking out in response to me verbally recognizing the other TMs on the team I'm on. It was the first time I spoke up at a huddle (I have horrible anxiety) and correcting how I said the recognition pretty much discourages me from ever doing it again.

Writing cards next time.


----------



## flowerpower (Jan 16, 2018)

To that one team member:  Just because your previous TL was your best friend and they ended up fired for being a dumbass and you didn't have anyone directly supervising your for months....tough break.  I'm here now, I'm fair.  You will not get all the opening shifts and almost 36 hours within 4 days.  You will not ruin my department.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 16, 2018)

Marcellow said:


> TTOTL: Thanks so much for speaking out in response to me verbally recognizing the other TMs on the team I'm on. It was the first time I spoke up at a huddle (I have horrible anxiety) and correcting how I said the recognition pretty much discourages me from ever doing it again.
> 
> Writing cards next time.



Some people just like to suck the joy out of everyone. Don’t let it get to you. If it ever happens again look directly at them and say “do you feel better now that you corrected me?” And then stare them down. Or you can just think it and then put it here. We got your back even if the TL doesn’t.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jan 16, 2018)

vintagebubble said:


> To that one team member:  Just because your previous TL was your best friend and they ended up fired for being a dumbass and you didn't have anyone directly supervising your for months....tough break.  I'm here now, I'm fair.  You will not get all the opening shifts and almost 36 hours within 4 days.  You will not ruin my department.



Love, love, love this post like crazy !!!


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jan 17, 2018)

I'd like to recognize the entire Starbucks team for their 4 critical violations on their steritech visit. Especially berths for sneezing without covering her mouth. Amazing job team


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 17, 2018)

masterofalltrades said:


> I'd like to recognize the entire Starbucks team for their 4 critical violations on their steritech visit. Especially berths for sneezing without covering her mouth. Amazing job team


If it makes you feel any better, from what I heard, none of the Q4 new hires for Starbucks/Target Cafe at my store had done their food safety training when Steritech showed up last week.

To my bosses: Every time we have a visit you have to fuck up my desk. I know you think you're helping by tidying it up but I don't think the DTL is going to lose their minds if they see a stapler or a roll of tape out in the open. Or the stack of papers by the computer. Just leave them where they are, please. I have enough to do already without having to undo your attempts to screw up my system.


----------



## dejesus (Jan 17, 2018)

ttotm 
you stand too close


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 17, 2018)

Circle9 said:


> none of the Q4 new hires for Starbucks/Target Cafe at my store had done their food safety training when Steritech showed up last week.



I wish I could be surprised that food safety wasn't the FIRST training done for Sbux/Cafe staff. SMH, though.


----------



## Dog (Jan 18, 2018)

TTOTM who throws yellow security tags into the trash after removing them at their register: ...don’t?


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 18, 2018)

Dog said:


> TTOTM who throws yellow security tags into the trash after removing them at their register: ...don’t?


Does your store actually still use those?


----------



## GoodyNN (Jan 18, 2018)

We use them heavily in Beauty, and to a lesser extent in Electronics.


----------



## Bethy (Jan 18, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> Does your store actually still use those?


Everytime a guest reminds me to remove them, I joke that I’m not even sure these tags do anything.


----------



## HRLady (Jan 18, 2018)

TTOETL: You were sitting next to a phone and right in front of a computer with myTime TM info open. You knew that I was clearly busy with something (away from the computer area) and decided to stop what I was doing so that you could delegate the task of calling a TM to me. Are you so lazy that you can't pick up the phone to call them when you already have everything open right in front of you? In the time that you took to track me down so that you could relay the info that you wanted me to say to the TM, you could have already called them yourself.


----------



## GSAguy (Jan 18, 2018)

Dog said:


> TTOTM who throws yellow security tags into the trash after removing them at their register: ...don’t?



One of our AP guys likes to slip them into peoples pockets while we aren’t paying attention. 

TTOETL: Please chill out some. It’s very clear that you’re serious about your job and want to get things done, but stop with the ‘I live, breath, eat, sleep Target’ attitude. Relax for a second and don’t turn every casual conversation into something that is work related. PS, I thought you hated me but I’m glad we kinda broke the ice a little bit.


----------



## GSAguy (Jan 18, 2018)

HRLady said:


> TTOETL: You were sitting next to a phone and right in front of a computer with myTime TM info open. You knew that I was clearly busy with something (away from the computer area) and decided to stop what I was doing so that you could delegate the task of calling a TM to me. Are you so lazy that you can't pick up the phone to call them when you already have everything open right in front of you? In the time that you took to track me down so that you could relay the info that you wanted me to say to the TM, you could have already called them yourself.



You totally sound like the ‘HR Lady’ at my store, who is one of my favorite people in all of Target. Lol


----------



## Dog (Jan 18, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> Does your store actually still use those?


Pretty much only in beauty


----------



## complianceisbad (Jan 18, 2018)

HRLady said:


> TTOETL: You were sitting next to a phone and right in front of a computer with myTime TM info open. You knew that I was clearly busy with something (away from the computer area) and decided to stop what I was doing so that you could delegate the task of calling a TM to me. Are you so lazy that you can't pick up the phone to call them when you already have everything open right in front of you? In the time that you took to track me down so that you could relay the info that you wanted me to say to the TM, you could have already called them yourself.



UGGGGH the ETL LOG in my store does this to me all the time. She will sit at the computer right next to the phone and stare at the computer for HOURS and then right as she’s about to leave for the day she’ll tell me to call people in for tonight’s truck


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 18, 2018)

GSAguy said:


> One of our AP guys likes to slip them into peoples pockets while we aren’t paying attention.



Wut?


----------



## HRLady (Jan 18, 2018)

TTOLOD: I had made sure to call at least 2 hours before my shift began to notify you that I was so sick with horrible food poisoning that I couldn't come in for my shift. This was supposed to give you plenty of time to call my *one* other available HRTM co-worker to come in to do payroll. Did any leader in the building bother to pick up the phone to make one phone call? Nope... By the way, my fellow HRTM and I had so much fun having to do a whole bunch of historical edits and cash out individual vouchers for everyone since it was payweek! Thanks a lot!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 18, 2018)

GSAguy said:


> One of our AP guys likes to slip them into peoples pockets while we aren’t paying attention.



That was a fairly standard prank when I worked at the Big Box Book Store.
Ours were called Chiclets and were white with fake barcodes on them.
We would slip them into each others pockets, jacket hoods, attach them to lunch bags and once to a girls bustier (don't ask).


----------



## Marcellow (Jan 19, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Some people just like to suck the joy out of everyone. Don’t let it get to you. If it ever happens again look directly at them and say “do you feel better now that you corrected me?” And then stare them down. Or you can just think it and then put it here. We got your back even if the TL doesn’t.



I see my TL like one every 2 weeks.

Speaking of TL...

TTOTL: Your incompetence reaches new heights. I really didn't believe how bad you were when I first heard about you when I was a seasonal but holy crap, they were not kidding. How you ever managed to become a SrTL is beyond my comprehension.

(Don't want to say too much detail on here as that might identify me and the store) I miss my old TL from the remodel days. I wanna jump ship.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jan 19, 2018)

TTOTL:  What, WHAT do you do ALL day?   Seriously ????  And...... TTOETL who oversees that TL ?????  How, HOW do you NOT see this????  Talk is cheap, ladies.  DO.SOMETHING.  or  GET.THE.FUCK.OUT.OF.MY.WAY....... I have *your* department to run.


----------



## dejesus (Jan 19, 2018)

ttotm
im clocked out for the day walking out the front door
dont call me over to ask about work shit...


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jan 19, 2018)

TTOTM:

No, I will not cover your ass while you go take your 7th shit of the day.  I know you're just facebooking because I SEE you posting in my newsfeed while you're in there!   LMAO I guess no one cares any more.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jan 19, 2018)

TTOGSTL: you were my boss at spot and now at my new job you will be the 4th manager. (My boss's boss.) Welcome to the store and hope no one will treat you like sh*t like they did at target.


----------



## PM2NO (Jan 20, 2018)

TTOETL: Thanks for sending my cart parts on the sweep even though I still needed them.  Glad communication is key


----------



## calimero (Jan 21, 2018)

TTOTM: thanks for backstocking already clearance ticketed items ! I know you did reset several endcaps  , and those clearance where there ... 
and people , that’s what happens when seasonal TMs train new TMs ...


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 21, 2018)

TToETL: thanks for letting me know that I'm soooo close to hitting compliance but stopping me right when I'm heading to punch out to tell my co worker what to do in SFS definitely made me late, and then to complain about it the next day, saying it's not good man, I called you out on the walkie for a reason. Thanks so mucchhh


----------



## HRZone (Jan 21, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> TToETL: thanks for letting me know that I'm soooo close to hitting compliance but stopping me right when I'm heading to punch out to tell my co worker what to do in SFS definitely made me late, and then to complain about it the next day, saying it's not good man, I called you out on the walkie for a reason. Thanks so mucchhh



Why did you wait so long to take your lunch?


----------



## Bosch (Jan 21, 2018)

bullseye1962 said:


> TTOETL: Thanks for sending my cart parts on the sweep even though I still needed them.  Glad communication is key



Those aren't cheap either.. What a waste.. That is almost as good as the salvage cardboard boxes we got a pallet of and they threw 3/4 of the pallet in the bailer..


----------



## Selfish (Jan 21, 2018)

HRZone said:


> Why did you wait so long to take your lunch?


He assumed an ETL would know better than to stop him on his way there. You know, since they're edumacated and paid more.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 21, 2018)

I was only scheduled for a 4 hour shift, stayed an extra 2 hours to finish up picks and packs. I needed to get the station all organized and lost track of time


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 21, 2018)

And the worst thing is that I missed it by a whole minute, a minute that I wasted by being stopped too


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jan 21, 2018)

Ttoetl . Stop calling for like 3 backups at a time. There is literally 5 people on the floor total. Yeah it sucks that you only have 1 cashier, but while your lips are moving your arms should be too on a lane, or at least the gstl's.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 21, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> And the worst thing is that I missed it by a whole minute, a minute that I wasted by being stopped too



At my store you would get coached. Cutting compliance by a minute is too close. We tell people you need to go no later than 15 minutes because things come up and you can be stopped on your way to the clock


----------



## Bosch (Jan 21, 2018)

HRZone said:


> At my store you would get coached. Cutting compliance by a minute is too close. We tell people you need to go no later than 15 minutes because things come up and you can be stopped on your way to the clock



This. And personally you should be able to tell time and get yourself up to the clock on time.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 21, 2018)

HRZone said:


> At my store you would get coached. Cutting compliance by a minute is too close. We tell people you need to go no later than 15 minutes because things come up and you can be stopped on your way to the clock


 That's understandable, and it's something I tend to  follow when I take my lunches. That day was just an interesting day


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 21, 2018)

Bosch said:


> This. And personally you should be able to tell time and get yourself up to the clock on time.


Getting there with a minute to spare does show that you know how to tell time. I do it all the time.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 21, 2018)

SFSFun said:


> Getting there with a minute to spare does show that you know how to tell time. I do it all the time.



Once in a while, it happens but if that is your SOP? You do NOT know how to manage your time properly.


----------



## Selfish (Jan 21, 2018)

Bosch said:


> Once in a while, it happens but if that is your SOP? You do NOT know how to manage your time properly.


I'd think that having to leave 15 minutes early means you can't properly manage your time. You're giving yourself a buffer specifically so you don't have to manage your time.

If an ETL knows that you're close to compliance, but stops you anyway, I would say they share more of the burden. They're at a higher paygrade, they're leadership, they should know better. Unless you're literally on fire, it can wait until after lunch.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 21, 2018)

Sloth said:


> Unless you're literally on fire, it can wait until after lunch.


Lol when it gets busy at the front one of my GSAs likes to say “don’t call me unless the registers on fire”


----------



## Bosch (Jan 21, 2018)

Sloth said:


> I'd think that having to leave 15 minutes early means you can't properly manage your time. You're giving yourself a buffer specifically so you don't have to manage your time.
> 
> If an ETL knows that you're close to compliance, but stops you anyway, I would say they share more of the burden. They're at a higher paygrade, they're leadership, they should know better. Unless you're literally on fire, it can wait until after lunch.



If aren't early you are late.. I give that buffer cause guests happen, and its never a quick question. But we agree about ETL's should know better but we all know they don't..


----------



## countingsheep (Jan 21, 2018)

TTOETL: ok seriously you have been starring at the stupid grid for 3 solid minutes without blinking so how HOW are you gonna ask me who is here?! Do you not read??? No wonder softlines is run like a runaway wagon led by rabid squirrels! Gah!


----------



## HRZone (Jan 21, 2018)

Sloth said:


> I'd think that having to leave 15 minutes early means you can't properly manage your time. You're giving yourself a buffer specifically so you don't have to manage your time.



No, if you are taking your lunch 15 minutes before you hit compliance you are accounting for getting stopped by a guest or geting another task thrown on you.



Sloth said:


> If an ETL knows that you're close to compliance, but stops you anyway, I would say they share more of the burden



The problem with this thinking is you are responsible for your own compliance. You sign a form at orientation that you won't hit it.

Not excusing what the etl did, they do that crap all the time. Considering in some states compliance can get you fired, it's not worth playing it so close to 5/6 hours that one minute makes all the difference.

CYA


----------



## Interface23 (Jan 21, 2018)

We were told at our store to take lunch at hour 5 or at the very latest 5hr 30min


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 21, 2018)

Didn't think that would cause such a stir, it was my first time ever hitting compliance. Not like I was going on lunch, I was going home for the day. I wasn't even suppose to be there. Usually I go on my lunch a hour to 30 minutes before hitting compliance. What annoyed me was that he complained about me hitting compliance, even though when he stopped me, I told him I had too run. Oh well. Not too mention that sfs was backed up


----------



## Interface23 (Jan 21, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> Didn't think that would cause such a stir, it was my first time ever hitting compliance. Not like I was going on lunch, I was going home for the day. I wasn't even suppose to be there. Usually I go on my lunch a hour to 30 minutes before hitting compliance. What annoyed me was that he complained about me hitting compliance, even though when he stopped me, I told him I had too run. Oh well




I’ve been told even if you are staying late and it’s going to be 6hr exactly you still have to take a lunch not to hit compliance


----------



## Bosch (Jan 21, 2018)

Interface23 said:


> I’ve been told even if you are staying late and it’s going to be 6hr exactly you still have to take a lunch not to hit compliance



I leave 15min early. I am not taking a lunch to leave 30min later.. With some jobs that isn't really possible, but others its more than possible.


----------



## HRLady (Jan 21, 2018)

Interface23 said:


> I’ve been told even if you are staying late and it’s going to be 6hr exactly you still have to take a lunch not to hit compliance



You don't have to take a lunch as long as you make sure to leave before your 6th hour. Don't cut it too close though or you risk hitting meal compliance.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 22, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> Didn't think that would cause such a stir, it was my first time ever hitting compliance. Not like I was going on lunch, I was going home for the day. I wasn't even suppose to be there. Usually I go on my lunch a hour to 30 minutes before hitting compliance. What annoyed me was that he complained about me hitting compliance, even though when he stopped me, I told him I had too run. Oh well. Not too mention that sfs was backed up



We had a store in my district get audited a couple years ago. The fines are legitimately thousands of dollars each violation.

Also because compliance is a metric store leaders are judged on. A store red ytd for compliance can cost your leader a performance bonus


----------



## Bethy (Jan 22, 2018)

Recently got scheduled for a bunch of 5.5 hr shifts so will be feeling your pain soon with the breaks!
We’re a 6-hr state, but in the past I’ve been scheduled/told to take a lunch break even if only scheduled for 5 hours.
For upcoming shifts, planning to tell them that I will be fine without lunch for 5.5 hours and will be careful to clock out right on time.  I usually stay late since we always have call-outs, but if I’m scheduled 5.5 hours then I will leave right at 5.5...sorry I can’t stay...


----------



## Bosch (Jan 22, 2018)

Bethy said:


> Recently got scheduled for a bunch of 5.5 hr shifts so will be feeling your pain soon with the breaks!
> We’re a 6-hr state, but in the past I’ve been scheduled/told to take a lunch break even if only scheduled for 5 hours.
> For upcoming shifts, planning to tell them that I will be fine without lunch for 5.5 hours and will be careful to clock out right on time.  I usually stay late since we always have call-outs, but if I’m scheduled 5.5 hours then I will leave right at 5.5...sorry I can’t stay...



I am in a 5hr state and they hammer on us to take lunch at 4 and half hours so if I was in a 6hr state they would be hammering on you to take your lunch when you are scheduled to leave, no way would I sit there so I would work a half hour.. Nope not happening.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jan 22, 2018)

Bosch said:


> I am in a 5hr state and they hammer on us to take lunch at 4 and half hours so if I was in a 6hr state they would be hammering on you to take your lunch when you are scheduled to leave, no way would I sit there so I would work a half hour.. Nope not happening.



5 hour state here as well. It got so bad here they had to start scheduling people their lunches.


----------



## Dog (Jan 22, 2018)

TTOGSA who was a total jerk to me for being 15 minutes late because I got into a car accident on the way to work: I’m glad you’re no longer employed by target.

(He knew I was in a car accident and was going to be late, btw, since I let our STL know and she told the front end)


----------



## Bosch (Jan 22, 2018)

Dog said:


> TTOGSA who was a total jerk to me for being 15 minutes late because I got into a car accident on the way to work: I’m glad you’re no longer employed by target.
> 
> (He knew I was in a car accident and was going to be late, btw, since I let our STL know and she told the front end)



Karma will take care of it, you may not see it but it will happen..


----------



## Bethy (Jan 22, 2018)

Bosch said:


> I am in a 5hr state and they hammer on us to take lunch at 4 and half hours so if I was in a 6hr state they would be hammering on you to take your lunch when you are scheduled to leave, no way would I sit there so I would work a half hour.. Nope not happening.



So think I’ll get much resistance when I tell them I’d rather not take a lunch at the recommended 5hr in time? I’ve had one 5.5 hr shift before and didn’t know better so I took a 30 in the middle of it as scheduled, so guessing I’ll be scheduled one for these shifts as well...


----------



## Yetive (Jan 23, 2018)

It would be fine at my store.   Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 23, 2018)

Bethy said:


> So think I’ll get much resistance when I tell them I’d rather not take a lunch at the recommended 5hr in time? I’ve had one 5.5 hr shift before and didn’t know better so I took a 30 in the middle of it as scheduled, so guessing I’ll be scheduled one for these shifts as well...


at my store they would just have you leave after 4:55


----------



## Bosch (Jan 23, 2018)

Bethy said:


> So think I’ll get much resistance when I tell them I’d rather not take a lunch at the recommended 5hr in time? I’ve had one 5.5 hr shift before and didn’t know better so I took a 30 in the middle of it as scheduled, so guessing I’ll be scheduled one for these shifts as well...



You are working a shift a lunch isn't required.


----------



## Times Up (Jan 23, 2018)

Six hour state here.   My store regularly schedules 5.5 and 5.75 hour shift specifically so that they don't have to
give you a break.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 23, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Six hour state here.   My store regularly schedules 5.5 and 5.75 hour shift specifically so that they don't have to
> give you a break.



Some team members find this preferable they do get a paid break but are paid for every minute they are at the store. Rather than having to take an unpaid meal.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 23, 2018)

TtoMobiletm: it was my first time doing Electronics by my self, you were  definitely a big help. Much appreciated 

Ttotl: thanks for being so chill, I know you asked me to zone books, since I told you it wasn't going to look perfect or be done, you understood and said I'd eventually get the hang of it


----------



## Yetive (Jan 23, 2018)

HRZone said:


> Some team members find this preferable they do get a paid break but are paid for every minute they are at the store. Rather than having to take an unpaid meal.


Everyone at my store prefers this.  If scheduled for a 12 to 6:30, they will always ask if they can just leave at 5:50.


----------



## Bethy (Jan 23, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Six hour state here.   My store regularly schedules 5.5 and 5.75 hour shift specifically so that they don't have to
> give you a break.



Yeah, I’d assume this is why I was scheduled for 5.5 hour shifts, except the GSA/GSTLs insist on making me take a lunch break “just in case” and because it’s policy to take it by the time you hit 5 hours (in a 6 hour state).
Today I tried to refuse and said I would leave before 5.5 hours in (as scheduled).  They said to check with HR and HRTM told me to go with what the GSA said...
Then they asked if I could stay late anyway (8 fallouts today) so it didn’t end up mattering.  Hoping I see the ETL-HR soon because these shifts are the worst otherwise!!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 23, 2018)

That's weird. And would annoy the crap out of me. Schedule me for 6 hours, then, instead of 5.5. Or 5.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 24, 2018)

Oy etl remodel i actually have stuff to do that doesnt involve your 20 trillion tasks


----------



## RhettB (Jan 24, 2018)

Here's a twist on the hours.

What are you doing to drive sales?  If you walk by an endcap, and there is an out, what do you do?  Keep going, or scan it to see if it's in the backroom or dual location?  Flex something?   Any out, anywhere for that matter.    Is all of your D-Code out of the backroom?  

Although the slow season, sales earn more hours.  You can still earn flex in January.


----------



## HLN13 (Jan 24, 2018)

RhettB said:


> What are you doing to drive sales?  If you walk by an endcap, and there is an out, what do you do?  Keep going, or scan it to see if it's in the backroom or dual location?  Flex something?   Any out, anywhere for that matter.    Is all of your D-Code out of the backroom?


I feel like I’m the only Hardlines TM at my store that actually takes the time to do any of this.. besides my TL.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 24, 2018)

RhettB said:


> Here's a twist on the hours.
> 
> What are you doing to drive sales?  If you walk by an endcap, and there is an out, what do you do?  Keep going, or scan it to see if it's in the backroom or dual location?  Flex something?   Any out, anywhere for that matter.    Is all of your D-Code out of the backroom?
> 
> Although the slow season, sales earn more hours.  You can still earn flex in January.


I could spend weeks fixing shit and working to drive sales, but I don't exactly have a ton of free time to do it.

What you get is the result of what you put in. So if Target wants to cut salesfloor hours then they get a salesfloor that looks like shit.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 24, 2018)

RhettB said:


> Here's a twist on the hours.
> 
> What are you doing to drive sales?  If you walk by an endcap, and there is an out, what do you do?  Keep going, or scan it to see if it's in the backroom or dual location?  Flex something?   Any out, anywhere for that matter.    Is all of your D-Code out of the backroom?
> 
> Although the slow season, sales earn more hours.  You can still earn flex in January.



I made $4,000 in SFS for my store today.. I can pass on the out I got bigger fish to fry..

I used to shoot outs and fill end caps and no one fucking cared. I was told it was that sections TL's responsibility and I wasted to much time and that the task list should be done in under an hour.. So those empty end caps? They don't hide how little people actually do anymore.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 25, 2018)

We've been instructed to pull from home for endcaps, if possible, but not from BR. If we have it in the back it will likely come out in a pull, anyway, so it's not super common to have empty endcap product in the back.

We have a BR team, though, and don't generally pull product ourselves, except for one-off requests from guests.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 26, 2018)

TTOSTL: WHY THE FUCK WON'T YOU LET US TAKE THAT DAMNED AMAZON KINDLE ENDCAP DOWN???
It's right next to the fucking mall door, and we've had the same motherfucker come in 7 times and steal 17 Kindles off that endcap! He's in and out in 45 seconds every time, meaning we have to physically be in electronics when he enters to have a prayer of catching him!


----------



## Dog (Jan 26, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOSTL: WHY THE FUCK WON'T YOU LET US TAKE THAT DAMNED AMAZON KINDLE ENDCAP DOWN???
> It's right next to the fucking mall door, and we've had the same motherfucker come in 7 times and steal 17 Kindles off that endcap! He's in and out in 45 seconds every time, meaning we have to physically be in electronics when he enters to have a prayer of catching him!


Holy shit, you’d think that they would have removed that after like, the first time. That’s a lot of money in stolen merchandise. I thought my store was bad with the card wall being next to the mall entrance, but that’s just ridiculous.


----------



## Times Up (Jan 26, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOSTL: WHY THE FUCK WON'T YOU LET US TAKE THAT DAMNED AMAZON KINDLE ENDCAP DOWN???
> It's right next to the fucking mall door, and we've had the same motherfucker come in 7 times and steal 17 Kindles off that endcap! He's in and out in 45 seconds every time, meaning we have to physically be in electronics when he enters to have a prayer of catching him!



Just wondering if you've ever created a paper trail around this topic?   If the APBP (or whoever is next up the chain) catches on to this, don't you worry about your STL throwing you under the bus?


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 26, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Just wondering if you've ever created a paper trail around this topic?   If the APBP (or whoever is next up the chain) catches on to this, don't you worry about your STL throwing you under the bus?


Oh, yeah everyone in the district knows about this guy. And as annoying as she is when it comes to not taking AP stuff seriously, my STL is a good manager and doesn't throw people under the bus to save herself.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 26, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOSTL: WHY THE FUCK WON'T YOU LET US TAKE THAT DAMNED AMAZON KINDLE ENDCAP DOWN???
> It's right next to the fucking mall door, and we've had the same motherfucker come in 7 times and steal 17 Kindles off that endcap! He's in and out in 45 seconds every time, meaning we have to physically be in electronics when he enters to have a prayer of catching him!


Our endcap is set using the locking video game shelves.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 27, 2018)

TTOTPS: WTF do you mean you're "Not afraid to be stabbed 'again'?" I don't care that you've (supposedly) been stabbed in the chest before, I have no plans on being stabbed, or slashed, or shanked. Ever. Thus, until I'm wearing a badge and a gun myself, I ain't dealing with anyone who uses a knife or exhibits the willingness to pull one out while on the sales floor. I'll call PD and let them stop the person.


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 27, 2018)

TTOTM & TL: Thank you for going above and beyond with a guest to help her with a warranty problem. She was so impressed that she posted a comment on Facebook about how great you two were. Always nice to hear when we take the time to help our guests and make want to come back to our store.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 29, 2018)

TTOTM: Why does it take you two hours to pack 15 SFS orders? Two hours? Are you kidding me?? And you constantly leave orders not picked at the pick deadline so I have to have my shift moved later so I do nothing but pick since you can't pick a batch or two so I can go home on time.. Thanks asshole..


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 29, 2018)

TTOTM: How do you not know how to use a tape gun? Why do you need me, the guy who doesn't use a tape gun (because people keep stealing it) to show you how to use this simple tool?

To whoever wrote this and next week's schedule: What the fuck are you doing to receiving. I'm afraid to see what the next schedule looks like.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 29, 2018)

Circle9 said:


> TTOTM: How do you not know how to use a tape gun? Why do you need me, the guy who doesn't use a tape gun (because people keep stealing it) to show you how to use this simple tool?
> 
> To whoever wrote this and next week's schedule: What the fuck are you doing to receiving. I'm afraid to see what the next schedule looks like.



The same thing they are doing to everyone burning their green workcenters to the ground.


----------



## Targetpirate (Jan 29, 2018)

TTOTM stop taking credit for everything i do.  I'm sick and tired of doing everyone else's job and getting no respect. Just because I've been around for ever and know how to do practically everything doesn't mean I want to.


----------



## Mysterious (Jan 30, 2018)

TTO-TL: Wow how lazy can you get?







I have my own set of responsibilities to take care of and you have yours. I do not like always being checked on up, considering I have tenure above you. I know the best ways of working efficient. You think I don't know anything because I refuse to get caught up in the drama. 

I am aware that the new O/N ETL-LOG wants you to keep the backroom clean due to the lack of strategy and communication. There is a saying, "Work Smart, Not Hard." The strategy is *NOT* have *Mysterious* be the one *responsible* for working the hardest, while you claim that we did the work. I have seen others barely do anything and you condone it. You didn't do anything, but talk. I swear I've seen older, team members work better. 

In addition, continuing to lie to people and finally disrespecting me straight to my face means that I will not support you anymore. How can I trust a person like you? Now I see why team members and another ETL does not like you. I tried, but I can't do it anymore. I can teach you the strategies to success. I've been there, I've done that. Made it rain green. If only you would *listen*.

This is probably the most significant rant about a person that I had to call out. Can't see eye to eye with people like the person I described. They do not make our jobs easy to do. Get paid just to bull* around. Please utilize your people properly, trust them, and promote positive teamwork.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jan 30, 2018)

TTOETL:  Please never pick for SFS again. It took me almost an hour to fix all the wrong items you picked and backstock all the casepacks you pulled.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jan 31, 2018)

Ttoetl: At first o didn't like you, since you were lazy, bit wow you've really shaped up. Great job on not sucking. Now if the rest of them could follow the example.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 31, 2018)

Ttotm: i can't be annoyed at you because you pretty much gave me your shift but it sucks you left me with 7 carts to be packed, I thought you would've stayed a bit longer to help but you were there for like 15 minutes after I got there to help. Oh well


----------



## NKG (Jan 31, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Lol when it gets busy at the front one of my GSAs likes to say “don’t call me unless the registers on fire”




Haha i say this all the time


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2018)

Bitch

How do you always take 10 minutes evwry day to print your labels

What the fuck are you doing


----------



## Circle9 (Feb 1, 2018)

To tomorrow's LOD: Good luck and have fun! The notes I left should help a little bit. Thank whoever decided to save payroll by not scheduling any receiving hours on a Friday.

To my coverage while my vacation officially starts: Please don't screw this up. I've left you notes that should cover some of the things you had trouble with last time. Hopefully you can figure out everything else I never had the time to show you, like MIRs and sweeps. And defectives. And ESIM.

To me: Shut up and enjoy your time off.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 1, 2018)

Enjoy your vacation, Circle!

And, yes, shut up and enjoy your time off. If thinking about how bad it's going to be when you get back would magically make it better, I'd say think about it, but otherwise it won't make a difference, so don't let it wreck your time off.


----------



## Greenie (Feb 2, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Bitch
> 
> How do you always take 10 minutes evwry day to print your labels
> 
> What the fuck are you doing



Caressing and complimenting the damn computer so it will print without jamming. Hopefully. For once.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks for throwing my coat in reshop, damn near had a heart attack. Note to self, never leave jacket at the boat


----------



## Redzee (Feb 3, 2018)

Greenie said:


> Caressing and complimenting the damn computer so it will print without jamming. Hopefully. For once.


There's a ritual dance in front of a henge like structure made of shelves and part of a U-boat (for mobility). You must make an offering of the most spoiled food products from defectives (skip dairy the venerable deity of Labels is lactose intolerant). And there's a song...


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 3, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> Thanks for throwing my coat in reshop, damn near had a heart attack. Note to self, never leave jacket at the boat



There was a red zippered hoodie that ended up at the fitting room.  It was well worn, some of the edges splitting, the color faded.  I put it in the closet and told the LOD that I had a TM's jacket.  And two days later I saw the identical jacket on the floor in several sizes, it was actually a new item that had lost the tag.  So it can be hard to tell what belongs on the floor and what belongs to someone.



Redzee said:


> There's a ritual dance in front of a henge like structure made of shelves and part of a U-boat (for mobility). You must make an offering of the most spoiled food products from defectives (skip dairy the venerable deity of Labels is lactose intolerant). And there's a song...



Have you tried stringing garlic on the printer and keeping holy water nearby to sprinkle on it?  That was recommended prior to using the command DELTREE back in the DOS days.


----------



## vngoghlvr (Feb 3, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Bitch
> 
> How do you always take 10 minutes evwry day to print your labels
> 
> What the fuck are you doing



Our computer is so slow, it takes forever to print labels.


----------



## Dog (Feb 3, 2018)

TTOAP: No, I'm not the missing child from the code yellow, sorry to burst your bubble.............


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Feb 3, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> There was a red zippered hoodie that ended up at the fitting room.  It was well worn, some of the edges splitting, the color faded.  I put it in the closet and told the LOD that I had a TM's jacket.  And two days later I saw the identical jacket on the floor in several sizes, it was actually a new item that had lost the tag.  So it can be hard to tell what belongs on the floor and what belongs to someone.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried stringing garlic on the printer and keeping holy water nearby to sprinkle on it?  That was recommended prior to using the command DELTREE back in the DOS days.


Yeah definitely doesn't help that it was a  Goodfellow jacket too


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 3, 2018)

TTOTM: You're really good at your job and I always feel relieved when you're scheduled the same time as me (no homo) which means that you're probably going to quit in a few months. Pls don't.

TTOTM: Dude you're *78 years old* and your back is going to snap like a dry spaghetti noodle in 10 different places if you don't retire soon. If you simply must keep working, why not use that alma mater of yours to get a desk job somewhere that will let you sit down all day? You're great to work with but I can hear your skeleton rattling and popping from 30 ft. away, not good fam


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Feb 5, 2018)

To the operator.

I'm sure you didn't hear me when I acknowledged when you said electronics had a call. But I did pick up the call and was actually helping that guest when you called again to pick up that call again like 2 minutes after. I acknowledged again, and yet you still ignored me and still said electronics pick up the call. I did say "hey, I picked up the call already" and then a noisy Softlines tm said " x is there, tell her to pick up" and then they stop bothering us when X was like "I got it " meanwhile I'm still on the line with that said guest


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 5, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> To the operator.
> 
> I'm sure you didn't hear me when I acknowledged when you said electronics had a call. But I did pick up the call and was actually helping that guest when you called again to pick up that call again like 2 minutes after. I acknowledged again, and yet you still ignored me and still said electronics pick up the call. I did say "hey, I picked up the call already" and then a noisy Softlines tm said " x is there, tell her to pick up" and then they stop bothering us when X was like "I got it " meanwhile I'm still on the line with that said guest


 Wow. Away from the base you only know people didn't pick up when the call rings back to you. At the base the blinky light goes away when the call is picked up. Your operator has to have oatmeal for brains to think you weren't on the line.


----------



## Mysterious (Feb 5, 2018)

Wow. 

(Last month) TTOTL - Good luck in your future endeavors. You are young, so you should be able to bounce back in your new career. Sorry about the way the STL and your ETL treated/supported you. 

(Recently) TTO Softlines TL - After 15 years of working for Spot (Distribution and Store), I am sad to see you go. You were one the best TLs that I had the pleasure of working aside of. You rose from a TM based on hard work and determination. It is sad to see another tenured person leave the store.


----------



## GSAguy (Feb 5, 2018)

TTOGSA: please quit forgetting to order money on Thursday since we can’t get another delivery until Tuesday. It fucks lots of shit up when we don’t have any 10’s.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 5, 2018)

To whomever does cash office: stop fucking up. 2 shifts in a row I found $20's in the 1's cash strap. That's just on backup so I can imagine it's much worse.


----------



## GSAguy (Feb 5, 2018)

masterofalltrades said:


> To whomever does cash office: stop fucking up. 2 shifts in a row I found $20's in the 1's cash strap. That's just on backup so I can imagine it's much worse.



Sounds like they aren’t sorting SCO bags very well before they count them.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Feb 5, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Wow. Away from the base you only know people didn't pick up when the call rings back to you. At the base the blinky light goes away when the call is picked up. Your operator has to have oatmeal for brains to think you weren't on the line.


Sigh, I really have a no  clue what went wrong


----------



## GSAguy (Feb 5, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> Sigh, I really have a no  clue what went wrong



I covered the phone one evening when there was only one person in SL and she went to her last break. A guest called asking about vacuums so I transferred the call per the instructions that they have attached to the cordless, and let HL know they had a call on 2280. I thought I had messed up because the phone kept ringing and when I answered there was a ding sound and the walkie voice saying home improvement. I later learned it was the HLTM who didn’t know how to answer a call. Lol


----------



## calimero (Feb 6, 2018)

TTOETL : stop bullying me , I won’t change my availability to suit your need ! 
I have had the same availability for the past 7 years ! 
You told me that I must have change it , since no one else can , it is total BS ! 
I won’t show up to work on a day I am unavailable! 
And strangely enough , I can’t figure out how to  look for my availability on  Mytime! 
And no one can assist me !


----------



## signingminion (Feb 6, 2018)

To that one old fucking guy who knows better:  go fuck yourself old man.  You are dead to me completely.  You can get help from the other useless pog tm. And stay out of my steel space.  You don't have to clean he fixture room,  and you damn sure don't lock it without telling the entire fucking store,  nor do you offer my set of keys.  Fucking hope you snap so we can fire you.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 6, 2018)

TTOETL:

I know adulting is hard, but when you're the opening LOD it would be great if you could get here earlier than 5 minutes before the store opens.


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Feb 6, 2018)

To the VMG: STOP TRYING TO MAKE HALF-TUCKING IN YOUR SHIRT HAPPEN. IT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 7, 2018)

TTOLOD: please stop telling people to come check out at pharmacy because “there’s no lines.” We are short-staffed as well, have our own shit to do, and aren’t Target employees!


----------



## HLN13 (Feb 7, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOLOD: please stop telling people to come check out at pharmacy because “there’s no lines.” We are short-staffed as well, have our own shit to do, and aren’t Target employees!


What LOD has time to be directing the lanes anyways... sounds like the GSTL can’t do their job to me


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 7, 2018)

Or they're short-staffed and sales floor is already maxed out on the lanes.


----------



## HRZone (Feb 8, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> What LOD has time to be directing the lanes anyways... sounds like the GSTL can’t do their job to me



In all fairness the directives are the only reason a gstl is supposed to get on a lane is if they have the LOD watch the lanes.

Sometimes it's better to have an etl shooting the crap in TMSC come out and watch the lanes than pull someone off salesfloor doing rigs or covering the phone


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 8, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> What LOD has time to be directing the lanes anyways... sounds like the GSTL can’t do their job to me


We have one watching the lanes almost all the time, which seems like a major waste, IMO, because they’re just standing around. And I’m not referring to the TM “watching” the SCO, this is the LOD, who literally stands by the checklanes, basically “directing traffic.” It’s usually one particular ETL, who is too damn lazy to do anything else


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 8, 2018)

Only one of our LODs will take over watching the lanes when it gets crazy and the only other person in the store that can hop on is the GSTL. He’ll also have other ETLs hop on if there’s enough checklanes. He’s my fav <3


----------



## sprinklesontop (Feb 8, 2018)

2Spooky4U said:


> To the VMG: STOP TRYING TO MAKE HALF-TUCKING IN YOUR SHIRT HAPPEN. IT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN.



Unless of course, you're a 5 year-old and half of your shirt naturally "untucked" itself while at recess.   #Fashionstatement


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Feb 9, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> Unless of course, you're a 5 year-old and half of your shirt naturally "untucked" itself while at recess.   #Fashionstatement


The only way I can think that it's justifiable is it showcases the details of the top and bottom. Other than that, it looks like someone is hungover and tried to tuck their shirt in hoping no one would notice.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 10, 2018)

To that ETL: Try talking with your mouth farther from the walkie. Maybe your voice will be decipherable.


----------



## HLN13 (Feb 10, 2018)

TTO Schedule writer: Why the fuck is there never anyone in Dairy on the weekends? It is completely rediculous that both Hardlines and Softlines have to send people over to work the Dairy pulls and truck.. I understand helping, but today and in recent weeks have worked for 6 out of 8 hours on my shelf, and I didn’t even see a Dairy TM the whole time.. (backstocking?).. it’s been like this for over a month. Schedule some damn people or stop pulling us from our areas, you’re making it impossible for the closers since we have to spend most of our shift in Dairy/frozen


----------



## sprinklesontop (Feb 10, 2018)

TTOTM (or TMs) :

I* freakin'* LOVE YOU GUYS !!!!  We "launched" our Universal Threads Brand "today"...... and you all were _*amazing*_!!!  You enthusiastically connected w/ our Guests; you shared fashion tips and suggestions; you helped every Guest in the FR !!!  Your energy was so exciting !!  You all worked together so flawlessly !!  I am sooooo proud of you !!!!  Lucky me !!!   *Thank you, thank you, I freakin' thank you !!!!!!*
Can we do it all over tomorrow???


----------



## HRZone (Feb 10, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> TTO Schedule writer: Why the fuck is there never anyone in Dairy on the weekends? It is completely rediculous that both Hardlines and Softlines have to send people over to work the Dairy pulls and truck.. I understand helping, but today and in recent weeks have worked for 6 out of 8 hours on my shelf, and I didn’t even see a Dairy TM the whole time.. (backstocking?).. it’s been like this for over a month. Schedule some damn people or stop pulling us from our areas, you’re making it impossible for the closers since we have to spend most of our shift in Dairy/frozen



I have a feeling you are one of the rare stores that is scheduling market to what is allocated. otherwise there are no hours to put someone in dairy - C&S, Autofills and P Fresh are just about all market gets hours for.

Most stores in my district cut hardlines to pad market. We often go a day with 0 openers in HL, 1 mid 10 to 6 and 2 closers. That's it.

Be thankful your store is giving those hours to you even if you are a glorified market TM


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 10, 2018)

TTOTM: Holy fuck, you're slow. I pushed most of a full tub of chem D-code, including finding spots for shit, in the time it took you to push a couple boxes of laundry detergent & dish soap. Seriously, watching you scan the shelf for a half hour before bothering to pick up your zebra to check a location was painful. Literally painful because your flat was in front of the shelf I was trying to fill and you were standing in such a way that I could't just move it out of the way or run you over. Though it was really tempting, believe me. Seriously, dude. Move it!


----------



## HLN13 (Feb 10, 2018)

HRZone said:


> I have a feeling you are one of the rare stores that is scheduling market to what is allocated. otherwise there are no hours to put someone in dairy - C&S, Autofills and P Fresh are just about all market gets hours for.
> 
> Most stores in my district cut hardlines to pad market. We often go a day with 0 openers in HL, 1 mid 10 to 6 and 2 closers. That's it.
> 
> Be thankful your store is giving those hours to you even if you are a glorified market TM


That would never work in my store, we’re just way too high volume to have no opener, I answer atleast 5-10 calls between 7-10. My store usually has 1 Hardlines opener and 1 RFID opener who switches to Hardlines when finished. On weekends one mid 9-5, one 1-9, and two 3-10’s. Weekdays are the same but with no mid and two closers. It just frustrates me because Hardlines is a disaster since we spend our entire shifts in dairy. I actually like dairy but then we end up having 10 carts of strays, a full line of pulls and a completely destroyed unzoned store for the closers..


----------



## Circle9 (Feb 11, 2018)

To the vendors: I know I said I'd let you know when was leaving, but it didn't end up that way. Sorry. Then again, I was pretty clear that I was on my way out sooner or later and the whole "taking a week off to look for a job" should have been enough warning I guess. Still, I'm pretty sad that I didn't have the chance to say goodbye to any of you. More than I am about any of the people I worked with.

To the foolish brave soul who replaces me: Good luck. They'll probably feed you some line about how the previous receiver wasn't a team player, or had an attitude problem or whatever else and they hope you'll be different. Just like I was told when I started, after the previous receiver quit, and probably as he was told, when the one before him left as well.

For the love of God, make sure they send you to another store for some decent training A-fucking-SAP. Maybe then the cycle will be broken. And if nothing changes, good luck on getting out of there.


----------



## Mysterious (Feb 12, 2018)

TTO-TL and ETL: Trust is a foundation that can forge a successful team. That is also a foundation to having a positive, green successful store when the teams are happy. Constantly micro-managing and not leading by example is an _excellent_ way of accomplishing tasks. Can't hold others to a higher standard and fail to hold others accountable. When someone of tenure challenges you, you feel threatened. They know the most efficient methods of accomplishing tasks/projects. Why not use what worked before? Every reliable tenured team players are leaving as a result.

TTO-TL. Of course, I am efficient at accomplishing certain tasks, but do not make this a habit. I am not here to make your job easier, while you "lead" others just slacking off. Pulling the STL card does not help your cause, as he's barely involved in the Logistics process. I can outwork most people efficiently on a one broken leg. I still have my responsibilities, of which is piled upon.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2018)

Stop making me push shit, Ive got so much shit to do as is


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Feb 13, 2018)

Tttotm 
You're cool and such, but your workmanship is horrible. You told you're gonna be quitting soon, and I don't mind all that much. There might be so more hours in Electronics now with you gone. Oh well


----------



## hufflepuff (Feb 13, 2018)

TTOETL please please please don't end up having to leave. I honestly don't know what we'd do without you.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 14, 2018)

TTOTM: since when can we NOT take empty boxes home? And who died and made you the “box police?” I passed a GSTL, an ETL, & the STL with my cart of broken down boxes. All of whom told me “goodbye/night” and said absolutely nothing about the boxes, but you couldn’t keep your damn mouth shut. The look on your face when I informed you I AM the LOD, the PHARMACY LOD was priceless, though. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 14, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOTM: since when can we NOT take empty boxes home? And who died and made you the “box police?” I passed a GSTL, an ETL, & the STL with my cart of broken down boxes. All of whom told me “goodbye/night” and said absolutely nothing about the boxes, but you couldn’t keep your damn mouth shut. The look on your face when I informed you I AM the LOD, the PHARMACY LOD was priceless, though. Thanks for the laugh.


I think A.S.A.N.T.S applies here. My store has a policy where team members and guests can't take boxes, because they want to recycle all of them.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 14, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> I think A.S.A.N.T.S applies here. My store has a policy where team members and guests can't take boxes, because they want to recycle all of them.


Ours go from the baler to the dumpster.


----------



## HRZone (Feb 14, 2018)

TTOETL you firing your new softlines tm because she's shy and keeping your other one because she's "friendly" is just dumb.

She pushed two z racks in a full 8 hour shift. That's the problem with modernization people who work hard but don't have the best fake smile get pushed out for those who are so good at talking they don't get any work done.

Ps: you arent getting any additional payroll when you guys can't finish the truck. This is February week 5 and we aren't missing payroll for the month because of your awful staffing decisions


----------



## Noiinteam (Feb 14, 2018)

TTOTM: Actually most of the salesfloor softlines tms. They prefer to work together. WRONG You don't need 2 people to push 1 zrack. They can't push and talk at the same time. So shut the fuck up and push. Lord knows we have full carts and z racks everywhere. Thank you end 2 end.


----------



## PM2NO (Feb 14, 2018)

TTOTM: You tried to knock my work thinking everything is a joke and I stood up for myself and now you got nothing to say and you avoid being in the same room as me. And if you do happen to see me, you do some stupid hum like its suppose to mean something. BTW, karma got you as you are getting struck with less hours.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Feb 14, 2018)

TTOTM:

Everyone knows you've taken credit for my work.  EVERYONE.  Now they know how much effort I've put forth, and you look like a fucking cunt, and I didn't have to say a word.  People got MY back, bitch.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 14, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Ours go from the baler to the dumpster.


Ours go to the baler too, but I’m pretty sure they’re recycled after.


----------



## HRZone (Feb 15, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> I think A.S.A.N.T.S applies here. My store has a policy where team members and guests can't take boxes, because they want to recycle all of them.



Shame on your store leadership. I get denying guest but team members should be able to use boxes. Moving is expensive and who cares if we dont send in a few because a team member took some. Considering how much cardboard a store gets a few boxes doesn't hurt.

Heck I used repack boxes then just returned them once I got settled in my new place.


----------



## ClaptrapsMinion (Feb 15, 2018)

To that one ETL HR you were way to young for the job, your constant sexual jokes and remarks were noticed by every TM that you came in contact with, how you stayed in the position you had for as long as you were in the store is beyond me, but I'm glad someone finally blew the whistle and filed sexual harassment against you!! Good luck in your next HR gig.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 15, 2018)

HRZone said:


> Shame on your store leadership. I get denying guest but team members should be able to use boxes. Moving is expensive and who cares if we dont send in a few because a team member took some. Considering how much cardboard a store gets a few boxes doesn't hurt.
> 
> Heck I used repack boxes then just returned them once I got settled in my new place.


Oh I agree, I was just under the impression it was a standard policy everywhere. But I agree, and re-using the boxes is technically recycling anyway lol


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 15, 2018)

I can see being upset with a TM who takes the return-to-DC boxes. But not Sterilites and such that we use for Salvage/CRC.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 15, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> Oh I agree, I was just under the impression it was a standard policy everywhere. But I agree, and re-using the boxes is technically recycling anyway lol


But Target doesn't make money off of TMs recycling the boxes at home...


----------



## oath2order (Feb 16, 2018)

ETL: "Alright team its time for freshness Friday!!! Come to pfresh"

Me: "what if I...dont"


----------



## PM2NO (Feb 16, 2018)

Considering how much recyclables ends up in the trash anyways, what hurt does a few boxes do?


----------



## NKG (Feb 17, 2018)

To several TM's who haven't figured out what a code yellow is....if you have the child and no parents. Not a code yellow. If  you have the parent and no kid, they are walking down the aisles looking for their kid or approach you about it then that's a code yellow. This happens once a week and calling it disrupts business.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 17, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> To several TM's who haven't figured out what a code yellow is....if you have the child and no parents. Not a code yellow. If  you have the parent and no kid, they are walking down the aisles looking for their kid or approach you about it then that's a code yellow. This happens once a week and calling it disrupts business.



Having been in that situation once, what is standard protocol when you have the kid but not the parent?  No one ever told me what to do.  All I could think of to do was not to show I was panicking, act like it was nothing but a thing so the kid wouldn't panic, and herd her to Guest Services so her mother could be paged or so she would be where her mother would be sent if the mother asked another TM for help.  I found the mother along the way thank goodness, though the kid got hit several times as they went straight for the exit so I felt that I handled things wrong.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 17, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Having been in that situation once, what is standard protocol when you have the kid but not the parent?  No one ever told me what to do.  All I could think of to do was not to show I was panicking, act like it was nothing but a thing so the kid wouldn't panic, and herd her to Guest Services so her mother could be paged or so she would be where her mother would be sent if the mother asked another TM for help.  I found the mother along the way thank goodness, though the kid got hit several times as they went straight for the exit so I felt that I handled things wrong.


First, calm the kid down. Bring to GS, offer stickers, tell them it’s gonna be fine. Page parent over loud speaker. Offer more stickers.

If you thought the kid was in danger you can talk to AP


----------



## HRZone (Feb 17, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> First, calm the kid down. Bring to GS, offer stickers, tell them it’s gonna be fine. Page parent over loud speaker. Offer more stickers.
> 
> If you thought the kid was in danger you can talk to AP



Best practice


----------



## HRZone (Feb 17, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> , though the kid got hit several times as they went straight for the exit so I felt that I handled things wrong.



That's a parent problem, not a you problem.

Sometimes we page parents and they are embarrassed that's a good thing. Get off your phone and keep an eye on your loved one


----------



## LearningTree (Feb 17, 2018)

TTOTM: Stop harassing me about getting more hours when you refuse to open up your availability or cross train in departments that need TMs. If you really wanted more hours you would do that. Stop telling me it looks like I play favorites even after I've showed you that the only people who are getting anywhere near 40 hours are the closers CAUSE THAT'S WHEN I NEED PEOPLE! You've been here long enough to know that hours suck in February.


----------



## LearningTree (Feb 17, 2018)

TTOETL: Stop getting on me about not being on the floor for the entirety of my LOD shift. You schedule a 2 hour meeting the second I walk in for my closing shift and then you don't say shit when everyone leaves by 5pm right after the handoff. Hello if I'm doing my math right M and MLOD should not be leaving before 8pm. When the hell am I supposed to have time to check my metrics, store updates, and performance my team??? Why is it ok for you guys to spend an hour having lunch talking about the inane bullshit but I'm not supposed to spend 20 minutes having a working lunch?? Fuck off.


----------



## HRZone (Feb 17, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> TTOTM: Stop harassing me about getting more hours when you refuse to open up your availability or cross train in departments that need TMs. If you really wanted more hours you would do that. Stop telling me it looks like I play favorites even after I've showed you that the only people who are getting anywhere near 40 hours are the closers CAUSE THAT'S WHEN I NEED PEOPLE! You've been here long enough to know that hours suck in February.



Reminds me of our tm mad she isn't getting 40 hours between her 9 to 4pm Monday through Friday availability.

That's not even possible!


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 17, 2018)

Clearly someone can't math LOL


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 17, 2018)

Some can't even.


----------



## NewCashierLT (Feb 17, 2018)

To that one STL: I am glad you called me to come in earlier for shift today since it was busy, but please communicate that to the GSTL on duty, since she was never notified that I was coming in early and she became irritated that she had to adjust my break sheet so that I wouldn't hit compliance.


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 17, 2018)

Well, that certainly adds fuel to the WIC post....


----------



## NKG (Feb 18, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> To several TM's who haven't figured out what a code yellow is....if you have the child and no parents. Not a code yellow. If  you have the parent and no kid, they are walking down the aisles looking for their kid or approach you about it then that's a code yellow. This happens once a week and calling it disrupts business.



We had another its not a real code yellow today. So at huddle they were like you have to run all lost child issues though the LOD. Hope your kid doesn't get really kidnapped in my store.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 18, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> We had another its not a real code yellow today. So at huddle they were like you have to run all lost child issues though the LOD. Hope your kid doesn't get really kidnapped in my store.


it's not hard. though they should just have a code for missing parent. i propose code purple (opposite of yellow on color wheel)

EDIT: im actually really proud of myself for coming up with that lol


----------



## NKG (Feb 18, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> it's not hard. though they should just have a code for missing parent. i propose code purple (opposite of yellow on color wheel)
> 
> EDIT: im actually really proud of myself for coming up with that lol



Same group of people that didn't call a code green when a guest fell or code red when the hot dog roller catched on fire...ok not fire but sparked and was smoking


----------



## HLN13 (Feb 18, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Same group of people that didn't call a code green when a guest fell or code red when the hot dog roller catched on fire...ok not fire but sparked and was smoking


FA tm probably didn’t have walkie? Or was it GSTL that ignored it?


----------



## NKG (Feb 18, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> FA tm probably didn’t have walkie? Or was it GSTL that ignored it?



Idk it was before me


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2018)

Softlines tl keeps asking me to do labels for her cause shes busy.

As if Im not busy???


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 20, 2018)

TTOETL. Why in the fucking hell would you drop a whole weeks worth of the pogs at once. Now all that shit is going to rollover into cafs and sit on the line. It's not that hard to not fuck shit up , but there you are.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 20, 2018)

TTOGSA. It is NOT   a smart idea to ask on channel one if Dunbar has been by, because you have two cash deposits. Also, it irks me to hear lod to the cash office for Dunbar. That is simply unsafe and very stupid.


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Feb 20, 2018)

TTOSrSFTL: How the hell are you in your forties and still act like you're in high school?


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 20, 2018)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTOGSA. It is NOT   a smart idea to ask on channel one if Dunbar has been by, because you have two cash deposits. Also, it irks me to hear lod to the cash office for Dunbar. That is simply unsafe and very stupid.



Agreed. But make sure your poor GSTM's know the appropriate code language. It took me almost a full year to find out what 239 was.  Until that point, I was calling out "LOD to SD for vendor assistance".


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 20, 2018)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTOGSA. It is NOT   a smart idea to ask on channel one if Dunbar has been by, because you have two cash deposits. Also, it irks me to hear lod to the cash office for Dunbar. That is simply unsafe and very stupid.



We just call out “LOD - man in blue” and leave it at that. They know what it means but the guests don’t.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 20, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> It took me almost a full year to find out what 239 wa



Oh, is that what that means? I hear "close 239" in the evenings a lot, and figured it must have something to do with the registers or CO, but couldn't quite figure out what.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 20, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Oh, is that what that means? I hear "close 239" in the evenings a lot, and figured it must have something to do with the registers or CO, but couldn't quite figure out what.


3239 is the phone extension for the CO. I guess it used to be just 239 before digital phones, so some stores just call it that. We call out "LOD to 3239."


----------



## HRZone (Feb 20, 2018)

SFSFun said:


> 3239 is the phone extension for the CO. I guess it used to be just 239 before digital phones, so some stores just call it that. We call out "LOD to 3239."



Yup or rather than saying AP we say 209.


----------



## HLN13 (Feb 20, 2018)

Yep, at my store it’s just ‘LOD - 239, LOD - 239’, both for when the money pickup guys are here as well as when cash officers TM needs to be let in.


----------



## PackAndCry (Feb 20, 2018)

masterofalltrades said:


> TTOETL. Why in the fucking hell would you drop a whole weeks worth of the pogs at once. Now all that shit is going to rollover into cafs and sit on the line. It's not that hard to not fuck shit up , but there you are.


...pog fills that aren't done roll into the CAFs?

Shit, that explains a lot.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Feb 20, 2018)

I don’t even know where to start.


ETLs, TLs, TMs... 


A lot of you are shitty human beings.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 21, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> ...pog fills that aren't done roll into the CAFs?
> 
> Shit, that explains a lot.


Yep since the update ,if they're not pulled before 1 they rollover.


----------



## xeno (Feb 21, 2018)

TTO TL/ETL-
Bruh.
I’m scheduled a 4 hour shift in softlines. I understand hours are gonna be cut this time of the year, but how do you expect me to zone through men’s, boys, and shoes, AND complete all reshop in 4 hours...? Also add in the fact that I’m the only GS trained person on the floor that night. So I’m constantly going up for cashier backup and guest service.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Feb 21, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> ...pog fills that aren't done roll into the CAFs?
> 
> Shit, that explains a lot.



Yep.  My A&A TL does this ALL.THE.TIME!!!!  I think she views it as a time-saving strategy...... for herself.   I've told her numerous times that she's "dumping" her workload on the Backroom Team.  In turn, I get a blank stare, then a sheepish giggle, and then some comment about a green POG metric.  
I only see a green "dumb bitch" metric.


----------



## PackAndCry (Feb 21, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> Yep.  My A&A TL does this ALL.THE.TIME!!!!  I think she views it as a time-saving strategy...... for herself.   I've told her numerous times that she's "dumping" her workload on the Backroom Team.  In turn, I get a blank stare, then a sheepish giggle, and then some comment about a green POG metric.
> I only see a green "dumb bitch" metric.


What tends to happen with us is that our ETL-Log pressures us into tieing anything that could _possibly_ be done, but then it doesn't get done so we never tell BR about the pog fill.  BR pulls our batches regardless, but anything they _think _could be ours gets left for us, which leads to some interesting situations when it isn't actually ours.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2018)

Okay ETL Remodel if you want the signing to be two days behind because you want me pushing _fine
_
I'm perfectly fine having two days of half-assing my job


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 22, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Okay ETL Remodel if you want the signing to be two days behind because you want me pushing _fine
> _
> I'm perfectly fine having two days of half-assing my job


That's me, when an ETL comes to help pack and asks why everything is a mess and none of the packing supplies are stocked...after refusing to schedule SFS according to the forecasted hours for weeks.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 22, 2018)

TTOLOD: THANK YOU for being the ONLY LOD who actually brings us change in a timely fashion. YOU ROCK!!! Seriously, I don’t think we have ever waited more than 10-15 minutes for you to bring us $$ when you’re the LOD, and that’s awesome!


----------



## Bosch (Feb 22, 2018)

SFSFun said:


> That's me, when an ETL comes to help pack and asks why everything is a mess and none of the packing supplies are stocked...after refusing to schedule SFS according to the forecasted hours for weeks.



Oh gawd yes..

Or when I walk into work and I can't even get to the packing desk for hours since the truck still has pallets everywhere and random shit from everywhere is left on the desk when I finally get to it. Then I can actually figure out what the closer last night didn't do. Like here are all these random boxes with stuff in them that they never finished. And when you talk to them "Well the LOD wanted everything scanned out so I just dumped the orders in boxes cause he wanted to cut the last hour off my shift, he said he would finish it." <facepalm> no lie..

Yeah he finished packing the orders. Nothing stocked, printer empty and half the stuff from the day before all the SIO orders still on the floor.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 23, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Okay ETL Remodel if you want the signing to be two days behind because you want me pushing _fine
> _
> I'm perfectly fine having two days of half-assing my job



Day three: the fucking remodel team dicked around and now I have to push the entire board game wall.

THREE days behind.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 23, 2018)

TTO Pharmacist: I get that you can't leave the Pharmacy and you need to eat too...but please consider not eating whatever the hell it is that stinks up half the store for an hour after heating it up. If I'm gagging from it in the backroom, I can only imagine what your customers have to go through up close.


----------



## TTGOz (Feb 24, 2018)

one of the cashiers today told a guest something _real_ stupid.

he turned around and told two little kids standing in the cart to "please sit down, you do NOT want to be standing in your cart." and they kind of just slowly sit down in the cart as their mom just kind of stares at him and he looks at her and says "Sorry... it's just TARGET POLICY and stuff you know.." and she's like "oh.. well, thank you..?"

holy shit I've never felt so weird and annoyed in my life


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 24, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> one of the cashiers today told a guest something _real_ stupid.
> 
> he turned around and told two little kids standing in the cart to "please sit down, you do NOT want to be standing in your cart." and they kind of just slowly sit down in the cart as their mom just kind of stares at him and he looks at her and says "Sorry... it's just TARGET POLICY and stuff you know.." and she's like "oh.. well, thank you..?"
> 
> holy shit I've never felt so weird and annoyed in my life


I don’t remember if you’re a TL or not but I would report that to a TL if you aren’t one... they should be coached. You can’t just name drop target policy whenever you want.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 24, 2018)

When I worked at Office Max they did have that policy, and we had to enforce it. It sucked, because parents who let their kids stand in the cart in the first place tend to be entitled, clueless, and/or stupid and would get really pissed at us for trying to enforce it. But if their kid fell out and cracked their head open you know they'd sue, because stupid and/or entitled, so I guess I can't fault them for having the policy...


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 24, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I don’t remember if you’re a TL or not but I would report that to a TL if you aren’t one... they should be coached. You can’t just name drop target policy whenever you want.


But at the same time, what other leverage is there?  If one of the kids fell out of the cart, then the cashier would likely be fired for witnessing an unsafe situation and not taking steps to ensure safety.  Plus Target would have a good chance of being sued for unsafe carts and for not having warning labels on the carts saying not to stand in them, and if Target is sued then the cashier would be thrown under the bus in court for his failure to take action.

That's just legally.  What if one of the kids did fall and the cashier witnessed his skull breaking?  That would be a horrible memory to live with, you could have intervened and protected the child but instead you held your tongue which allowed for a debilitating lifelong disability or death?  That your lack of action caused the child's injury or death?

Sometimes you can get good results by saying "Don't do (action).  I don't want to fill out all the paperwork if you get hurt/(worst injury I can think of on the spot)."  It's a bit of humor which makes most parents feel like they aren't being judged.  But it doesn't work on everyone.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 24, 2018)

I didn’t say don’t say anything. I just said don’t name drop target policy and talk to a guest like they did.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 24, 2018)

The stickers for kids used to be aimed at kids who were sitting nicely in carts vs standing or lying on the flat part at the bottom (oh god I hate seeing these--so dangerous!) but, yeah.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 24, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I didn’t say don’t say anything. I just said don’t name drop target policy and talk to a guest like they did.



But again leverage.  If the guy had just said "Sit down" and the kids didn't or the mother fussed and one kid got hurt, again legal issues, Target is open to a lawsuit and the guy will be fired for allowing an unsafe situation and the guy would have to live with the memory that he could have intervened to prevent severe injury or death and he instead chose a lesser intervention that helped get the kid hurt.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 24, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> But again leverage.  If the guy had just said "Sit down" and the kids didn't or the mother fussed and one kid got hurt, again legal issues, Target is open to a lawsuit and the guy will be fired for allowing an unsafe situation and the guy would have to live with the memory that he could have intervened to prevent severe injury or death and he instead chose a lesser intervention that helped get the kid hurt.


But the thing is that unless I’m mistaken it’s not actually target policy.


----------



## HRZone (Feb 24, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> But again leverage.  If the guy had just said "Sit down" and the kids didn't or the mother fussed and one kid got hurt, again legal issues, Target is open to a lawsuit and the guy will be fired for allowing an unsafe situation and the guy would have to live with the memory that he could have intervened to prevent severe injury or death and he instead chose a lesser intervention that helped get the kid hurt.



He wouldn't be fired if he didn't say anything and her threatening to sue wouldn't mean anything. Any AP would have video of the kid standing up in the cart long before the tm saw them.

You're tm did nothing wrong except citing it as policy. He could have just said kindly "can you guys sit? I would hate for you to hurt yourself"


----------



## HLN13 (Feb 24, 2018)

Man, you think standing in carts is bad? I’ve seen parents that put their kid on the bottom... I don’t mention anything about Target policy but I do usually ask if they would mind sitting because I don’t want them getting hurt.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 24, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> But the thing is that unless I’m mistaken it’s not actually target policy.


Would corporate fuss if their name was taken in vain to prevent injury?

I don't think it's Target's policy to not allow underwear into the fitting room.  But I can say that policy prevents it, because I know if they decide not to buy it, it would have to be salvaged due to health reasons.  I do say it's against policy since there are people that really want to try on underwear but promise they will try it on over their own underwear.  Yeah, how can I be sure they did so?



HRZone said:


> He wouldn't be fired if he didn't say anything and her threatening to sue wouldn't mean anything. Any AP would have video of the kid standing up in the cart long before the tm saw them.
> 
> You're tm did nothing wrong except citing it as policy. He could have just said kindly "can you guys sit? I would hate for you to hurt yourself"



Businesses can be sued for any reason.  It may not always be successful, but there will be a lot of legal fees paid first.  Think about cruise control, how there's that stupid warning to remain in the driver's seat because some guy sued after setting the cruise control in his RV and then getting out of the driver's seat to make himself a drink because he assumed the cruise control would steer as well.  All the woman would have to say is that a team member saw the children and did not warn her as to the potential harm.  Target likely will be like any other business and will seek to minimize the damage to their pocketbook and would place all blame on any team member the cameras showed within sight of the woman and kids.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 24, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Would corporate fuss if their name was taken in vain to prevent injury?
> 
> I don't think it's Target's policy to not allow underwear into the fitting room.  But I can say that policy prevents it, because I know if they decide not to buy it, it would have to be salvaged due to health reasons.  I do say it's against policy since there are people that really want to try on underwear but promise they will try it on over their own underwear.  Yeah, how can I be sure they did so?
> 
> ...


the suit would be thrown out so quickly. as far as I know, the team member is under no obligation to report "potential harm" of a kid standing up.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 24, 2018)

Please note how many of these lawsuits either had damages awarded or took so long to go through the legal system that an appeals court was brought in.  Now think of how much a lawyer is paid per hour and how many hours must be involved for a case to get to the appeal stage.  Idiocy on the part of the plaintiff does not mean a quick dismissal of a lawsuit, and an unsuccessful lawsuit does not require the plaintiff to pay for the defendant's legal fees.

Top Ten Frivolous Lawsuits - https://www.legalzoom.com/articles/top-ten-frivolous-lawsuits


----------



## TTGOz (Feb 24, 2018)

I'll ask a GSTL or HR


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 24, 2018)

SFSFun said:


> TTO Pharmacist: I get that you can't leave the Pharmacy and you need to eat too...but please consider not eating whatever the hell it is that stinks up half the store for an hour after heating it up. If I'm gagging from it in the backroom, I can only imagine what your customers have to go through up close.


I’d kill my PM if they did this! The caramel corn is bad enough


----------



## HRZone (Feb 24, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Businesses can be sued for any reason.



It's not an expectation that you control guest kids. It's not in your job duties. It's not covered in orientation.

We had a guest whose kid dropped a dumbbell on his foot in front of several witnesses. 

The guest got pissy until the LOD had several witnesses fill out a form noting the kids negligence.


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 24, 2018)

TTOTM (namely myself) Make sure you actually check your alarms before you go to bed.... you woke up today with literally 5 minutes before your cab was scheduled to arrive.... As the only cashier for the first 2 hours, that could have been a serious disaster instead of just an insane mad dash.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 24, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I didn’t say don’t say anything. I just said don’t name drop target policy and talk to a guest like they did.


Does it really matter if it is or not?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 24, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> one of the cashiers today told a guest something _real_ stupid.
> 
> he turned around and told two little kids standing in the cart to "please sit down, you do NOT want to be standing in your cart." and they kind of just slowly sit down in the cart as their mom just kind of stares at him and he looks at her and says "Sorry... it's just TARGET POLICY and stuff you know.." and she's like "oh.. well, thank you..?"
> 
> holy shit I've never felt so weird and annoyed in my life


I have on several occasions asked kids to sit down if I felt they were not being safe. If their parent was not going to say something, then I was. I would be really nice about it and most of the time the kids would listen.


----------



## Greenie (Feb 25, 2018)

Today there was a kid laying in the bottom of the cart and he kept touching the wheels. I told the mom that he was playing with the wheels and didn’t want to see him get hurt. 

She told me that “It would serve him right. I told him not to get down there anyway”

Um. What? That’s great lady. Reallt good parenting.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Feb 25, 2018)

You can tell kids to sit down, stop running, behave, move, whatever, if you use the right words.

Approach it from a safety point of view and say "oh guys, be careful! If you stand in a cart you might fall out."
I was constantly telling children how to behave but never had a parent bitch about me.  It's all about diplomacy.
We're not responsible for parents allowing their children to use our carts in an unsafe manner.  We can't be sued by some idiot who lets their kids stand in a cart and the kid falls out.  Well, they can_ try _to sue, but they're not going to win bags of money.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 25, 2018)

Greenie said:


> Today there was a kid laying in the bottom of the cart and he kept touching the wheels. I told the mom that he was playing with the wheels and didn’t want to see him get hurt.
> 
> She told me that “It would serve him right. I told him not to get down there anyway”
> 
> Um. What? That’s great lady. Reallt good parenting.


Yeh, one of my niece's boys did that until Dad made a sharp turn & kid got his finger broken.
I was cheering my niece on while she tore her husband a new one at the ER.


----------



## hufflepuff (Feb 26, 2018)

TTOTM can you use more of an indoor voice during phone conversations in the breakroom?


----------



## softlines16 (Feb 26, 2018)

TTOTL: thanks for leaving three carts of reshop and a full z rack in girls for me to handle while being understaffed and leading the softlines team tonight. Also, it's pretty unprofessional to roll your eyes and walk away when I say that having a good zone in RTW will make setting the upcoming vmg easier. It's times like these I understand why other tms don't like you.


----------



## TTGOz (Feb 26, 2018)

called in today and had a friend who was working today message me saying I'm a NCNS because I never showed up for my shift.

all of my whats, gonna have to deal with this next time I work.


----------



## Pale (Feb 26, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> all of my whats, gonna have to deal with this next time I work.


I can yell at him on discord still if you want.


----------



## TTGOz (Feb 26, 2018)

Pale said:


> I can yell at him on discord still if you want.



he says the closing GSA doesn't know so it's not him saying I'm NCNS just my GSTL or GSA thinks and he told me


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 27, 2018)

To That Target Clothing Designer:

Not every woman is interested in jeans that are designed to be so tight you can see their cellulose.  Not every woman is interested in pants that are shaped in a way that they look like a sugar cone - super tiny at the bottom and huge at the top.  Not every man is interested in pants that adhere to their legs.  Not everyone is into clothing so threadbare that the t-shirts I threw out last year that I had worn for 15 years were in better shape.  Not every job allows clothing of this type to be worn.

When that nice lady asked me last night for help in finding uniform pants that per her job regulations had to be denim, bootcut, and not distressed, well that just excluded the entirety of Universal Threads.  Thank goodness we've got Denizen.  When women complain about the graphic tees, all I can do is point them to the men's department since there are no good quality graphic tees in RTW.  When men complain they can't find straight leg chinos because we don't have that much compared to all the tight stuff and we sell out of the popular sizes fast, I can't do a thing other than hope they aren't on a time crunch and hope what they think is their pants size is accurate and refer them to target.com.

Maybe you could design your clothing lines so that we carry in store a decent amount of clothes that are more loose and better quality fabric?  People really do want to try stuff on for a good fit and they want it in time for the weekend or for that new job starting tomorrow, all of which excludes online ordering.  We don't have to cater exclusively to the torn-fabric body-paint crowd.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 27, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> To That Target Clothing Designer:
> 
> Not every woman is interested in jeans that are designed to be so tight you can see their cellulose.  Not every woman is interested in pants that are shaped in a way that they look like a sugar cone - super tiny at the bottom and huge at the top.  Not every man is interested in pants that adhere to their legs.  Not everyone is into clothing so threadbare that the t-shirts I threw out last year that I had worn for 15 years were in better shape.  Not every job allows clothing of this type to be worn.
> 
> ...


I cannot like this enough!!! It’s not just Target, though, it seems to be the trend lately. Can I also add:
Not all women want cap sleeves on their t-shirts. Some would like them to be more than 2” long. Please take into account that larger size women also have larger arms. Nothing is more irritating than putting on an XL shirt and not being able to move your arms because they’re too damn tight! And please stop putting the same length sleeves on every size. I’m tired of buying “long sleeve” shirts and ending up with 3/4 length sleeves!


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 27, 2018)

Also, POCKETS. Functional pockets.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 27, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Also, POCKETS. Functional pockets.


Oh god, YES!!!


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 27, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Also, POCKETS. Functional pockets.


Good Lord YES! I hate these tiny half pockets that doesn’t even hold a pen or lipstick without it trying to escape.


----------



## NPC (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm all for thicker fabric. Target makes women's clothes out of 1-ply toilet paper.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Feb 27, 2018)

That Target fashion designer is probably "best-ies" with the moron who purchases our hangers.  For the love of God(dess)....... buy wider hangers w/ grippers on the shoulders !!!!!!!  I must have picked up 100+ women's screen tees off the floor today.   Spend the extra pennies for better hangers, Target !!!!!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 28, 2018)

TTOTM, I can totally see how this would be confusing, seeing as how we only have a half-dozen or so other ottomans out in that aisle, but when you push an ottoman out to the floor, you do need to remove it from the box first.

Guests. Can't see the ottoman. When it's in the box. So they won't buy it. FYI.


----------



## DavidorJared (Feb 28, 2018)

/\ lol oh man this might out me but oh well, this week some kid came to our backroom and pulled an ottoman for a guest, well it was backstocked in shoes which was weird but i was in a rush so i  helped him pull it down, and he handed the box off to the guest like that. Never opened it to check or anything, even with all the tape all over the box.

WELL, turns out it was in the shoe section because it HAD shoes in the box! some idiot tm thought that the tag on the box was an assortment tag, so backstocked it that way. The guest came back fuming because they opened it and had a giant box of shoes in it.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Mar 1, 2018)

TtoLoD 
Bruh, today was a disaster. First of all getting a Hardlines person to help me to finish my electronics push is insulting when the remaining of the push was just a few video games and other miscellaneous items. He didn't understand why he was there too. 

Second of all. Having to do SFS while trying to cover Electronics was a shitty ass idea especially seeing how the Hardlines tm who you sent to help me earlier is one of the Electronics tm, and you wanted me to keep my keys and stay on 1 for the calls when he was there, he could've covered.

3. Then you had that same tm actually help out at SFS, which meant we had no electronics trained tms on the floor, nor did you want me to give my keys away to Softlines, to be fair the only competent tm there was doing the rfid scan. Then guests and other tms are getting mad at me for that decision??!? 

4. Pressuring us not to INF anything made things worse, and it was an absolute shit show when our rfid gun died, and we had no gun to scan with. Thanks for telling me not to take a break  because you were paranoid that the remaining 4 things I had would get cancelled we almost hit compliance 

Also ttoBRtm, god bless you for INFing the rest of picks so we could reach goals, taking one for the team.


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 1, 2018)

DavidorJared said:


> /\ lol oh man this might out me but oh well, this week some kid came to our backroom and pulled an ottoman for a guest, well it was backstocked in shoes which was weird but i was in a rush so i  helped him pull it down, and he handed the box off to the guest like that. Never opened it to check or anything, even with all the tape all over the box.
> 
> WELL, turns out it was in the shoe section because it HAD shoes in the box! *some idiot tm thought that the tag on the box was an assortment tag, so backstocked it that way*. The guest came back fuming because they opened it and had a giant box of shoes in it.


As someone who has worked in the backroom, I'd say it's pretty easy to miss a mispick on a box of shoes. Because it's a giant box of what's clearly shoes, and says "shoes spring transition" in big letters on multiple sides. It's clearly a box of shoes so they backstocked it in the shoes aisle without noticing the label.

I don't understand how someone could take that box and NOT immediately know it was shoes.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Mar 1, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> ...pog fills that aren't done roll into the CAFs?
> 
> Shit, that explains a lot.



Hilarious as a backroom team member to know so many actual team leads do not know this. I wish they'd have been taught this but it's retail and training is a joke.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Mar 1, 2018)

SFSFun said:


> As someone who has worked in the backroom, I'd say it's pretty easy to miss a mispick on a box of shoes. Because it's a giant box of what's clearly shoes, and says "shoes spring transition" in big letters on multiple sides. It's clearly a box of shoes so they backstocked it in the shoes aisle without noticing the label.
> 
> I don't understand how someone could take that box and NOT immediately know it was shoes.


actually not an idiot move...the label was a mispick and they just assumed the label to be correct. Happens a lot when you're trying to clear backstock from truck or something in a timely manner. Sucks but it makes for a funny discovery during pulls.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Mar 1, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> called in today and had a friend who was working today message me saying I'm a NCNS because I never showed up for my shift.
> 
> all of my whats, gonna have to deal with this next time I work.


I hate that feeling. Twice now it was a false alarm. Clerical error by HR once and second she never signed off on the shift on paper but changed my schedule online anyway. I never checked the online one since they tell me not to and it wasn't signed off when I went home the day before...so yeah why go in? Come in the next day to some shameful feelings thinking I was really a NCNS when they said I was. She was so apologetic both times. Hope it was false for you. It sucks to get a NCNS by some stupid error when you could easily get one due to an emergency and bam...that's two NCNS in 6 months. GL keeping your job. Scary.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Mar 1, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> That Target fashion designer is probably "best-ies" with the moron who purchases our hangers.  For the love of God(dess)....... buy wider hangers w/ grippers on the shoulders !!!!!!!  I must have picked up 100+ women's screen tees off the floor today.   Spend the extra pennies for better hangers, Target !!!!!


as a backroom guy moving z racks out of my way to get to an aisle...that softlines likes to block because it's near theirs...grrr...fuck those hangers..clothes falls off just moving the damn z racks and I gotta spend 3 minutes stringing them out from between the racks and finding the right hangers they belong to...because I cannot be a dick and just put them on the wrong hangers, it's not their fault they fell on the ground....fsadlkjfasdlkjfj but seriously some of these hangers that they come shipped in during truck do not hold them on unless 100% stationary. I don't understand the logic. They basically made me take a 3 minute break from my tasks to fix an issue that happens nearly everyday to someone if not me. So add that to the extra minutes we spend traveling to break and back...forgetful extra minutes in the breakroom and such and you're adding so much time to when they aren't doing the tasks the metrics so desperately depend on....UGH


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 1, 2018)

EchoFoxtrot said:


> Hilarious as a backroom team member to know so many actual team leads do not know this. I wish they'd have been taught this but it's retail and training is a joke.


I mean, I'm not a TL, but I doubt my PPTL knows it either.  The BR must know it since they set the pog stuff (or, at least, what they _think _is pog stuff) aside even when we don't tell them to do our pulls and it must drop into the CAFs.  Does it have the same effect if we don't drop a batch when we set the pog?  Our SrTL-BR has been telling us not to drop the batch if we don't think we'll be able to push it, but since it says if we don't drop it immediately it'll come out in the next scheduled batch, I'm not sure what difference it actually makes.

As an aside, I'd love to hear what non-Spot people think "drop a batch when we set the pog" means.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 2, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> an aside, I'd love to hear what non-Spot people think "drop a batch when we set the pog" means.


This front end TM is fairly confused...


----------



## Greenie (Mar 2, 2018)

I think our Plano uses it as a strategy. Set everything. Don’t pull the batches and it all comes out in the autos anyway. So they don’t have to pull or actually set the product.


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 2, 2018)

EchoFoxtrot said:


> actually not an idiot move...the label was a mispick and they just assumed the label to be correct. Happens a lot when you're trying to clear backstock from truck or something in a timely manner. Sucks but it makes for a funny discovery during pulls.


That's what I said?


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 2, 2018)

Greenie said:


> I think our Plano uses it as a strategy. Set everything. Don’t pull the batches and it all comes out in the autos anyway. So they don’t have to pull or actually set the product.


I drop a batch if it's a lot of product, and let it come out in the CAFs if it's only a "normal" amount of product.  Seems to make sense to me, I guess.


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 2, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> I drop a batch if it's a lot of product, and let it come out in the CAFs if it's only a "normal" amount of product.  Seems to make sense to me, I guess.


Please don't do that.

- Sincerely, every backroom TM


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 3, 2018)

SFSFun said:


> Please don't do that.
> 
> - Sincerely, every backroom TM



And every flow tm


----------



## calimero (Mar 3, 2018)

Noiinteam said:


> And every flow tm





SFSFun said:


> Please don't do that.
> 
> - Sincerely, every backroom TM


You would be pleased with our remodel team right now .
They tied everything in domestic , and didn’t pull a thing !
Well , couple of days later , it dropped in the CAF , 1 batch was 33 hrs ... 
BR TL blew a fuse ... and life goes on ...


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 3, 2018)

calimero said:


> You would be pleased with our remodel team right now .
> They tied everything in domestic , and didn’t pull a thing !
> Well , couple of days later , it dropped in the CAF , 1 batch was 33 hrs ...
> BR TL blew a fuse ... and life goes on ...



Great. My store is getting a remodel this summer. #pleasepull


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 3, 2018)

Another ETL gone. TTO-ETL: Thanks for the advice and good luck in your future endeavors.

TTO-TMs : To every TM who has sought advice from me in regards to Logistics and why remaining Leadership and DTL have no open communication nor strategy... I'm sorry for their screw-ups. Good luck in your future endeavors. E2E has destroyed our store.

This last part. From the STL to a certain TL: "You talk too much."


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 3, 2018)

SFSFun said:


> Please don't do that.
> 
> - Sincerely, every backroom TM


Oops.

Functionally, though, I don't think it actually ends up making a difference because our STL tells BR not to pull the pog fills so they just end up dropping into the autos anyway.


----------



## HRZone (Mar 4, 2018)

To that one DTL:

You are one insane woman. We worked so hard to make sales this month. We managed our payroll carefully. You calling me on a Friday to ask if we can cut 20 hours to help other stores that missed payroll is insane!

I'm not going to screw our team members out of hours because some other idiot can't manage his payroll.

Plus if I make payroll by too much. I am losing those hours next year.

I know you're a Barbie doll and have bonuses to earn. But I have tms literally on food stamps. Their hours have suffered plenty this month , enough is enough


----------



## sprinklesontop (Mar 4, 2018)

HRZone said:


> To that one DTL:
> 
> You are one insane woman. We worked so hard to make sales this month. We managed our payroll carefully. You calling me on a Friday to ask if we can cut 20 hours to help other stores that missed payroll is insane!
> 
> ...



Love, love, love this post.  High Fives for you, Chest Bumps for you, Hugs for you, Rose petals at your feet........ Tons of RESPECT for you for standing up for your Team and protecting them.


----------



## Times Up (Mar 4, 2018)

HRZone said:


> To that one DTL:
> 
> You are one insane woman. We worked so hard to make sales this month. We managed our payroll carefully. You calling me on a Friday to ask if we can cut 20 hours to help other stores that missed payroll is insane!
> 
> ...



So did you cut ANY hours?

As a TM, I love your attitude for that request.  However, when your boss's boss make such a request,  especially if you're caught off guard,  how do you diplomatically say no?


----------



## sprinklesontop (Mar 4, 2018)

Hopefully a very "diplomatic"..... "I'll see what I can do !"   "I'll do my best!"   "I'll get right on it!"  

NOT.


----------



## HRZone (Mar 4, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> Hopefully a very "diplomatic"..... "I'll see what I can do !"   "I'll do my best!"   "I'll get right on it!"
> 
> NOT.



"Hi dtl, sure I'll not replace callouts and see what I can do, but no promises we kind of have a skeleton crew right now"

(Hey hrtm: my closer called out can you find me a 4 to 11pm cashier)


----------



## UnlockBear (Mar 4, 2018)

To ETL/TL's/Consumable TM's

Yes, I know how to rotate milk and I'm more than likely one of the 2 people who actually do it correctly aside from the vendors.
I also know how to process out defectives, so items can then be thrown into the compactor (nobody ever does this for dairy yawn)
Further I know how to set aside items for vendors.
Yes, I take down expired products and am unfortunately probably also one of two people who actually do it regularly.
Mhm, I do make the shelves look fuller by spreading the same item amongst it's two face on the shelve if it only had items in one / and or flexing items in.
And I most definitely fill eggs with the small allotted time available for me to do so. I also remove broken eggs and try to appropriately move sooner days to the front.
Yes, I do also fill milk NOT just market pantry. I fill Oberweise, Dean's, and Prairie Farm's. And if time is good I will attempt to push deep horizon although those typically will come out on pulls. Yes, I also don't only fill the gallons. I also fill the half gallons and the smaller serving sizes.
I most certainly also don't leave empty crates all over the cooler floor like most people. I make room on the pallets to put empty creates on, so the vendor can take as many crates as possible.
But somehow my fellow ETL/TL's end up lecturing me and or many other TM's about the things we should be doing when hm I am one of the two who actually do these things. Which makes me think all my supervisors must really think I'm lumped into the category of people who don't care, so dare I use you as a reference?

To further prove I knew how to do all of this and that nobody else EVER does at my store I made sure to:
Not take down expired products for one week. (no surprise here with how bad everything was)

Set aside expired products in the dairy cooler in a 3-tier to see whether or not people set them aside for the vendor in a crate and or moved some of these items to qmos. (no surprise nobody ever did and I took care of it several days later)

I've also left defectives by the qmos to see if anybody would or knew how to deal with them. Not also a surprise here nobody touched them let alone processed them for qmos. In this situation I left 2 boxes of eggs in the cooler that everybody knew was expired but the TL's and Lod's and early morning crew would endlessly throw them back on the egg pallet since they had no idea what to do with them or didn't want to mess with it. So I processed out the defective eggs and then threw them away; HOWEVER prior to doing this I took it a step further. I wrote -> EXP 1/04/18 on the boxes and also wrote PROCESSED QMOS TO COMPACTOR on them and left them near qmos. NOT also surprisingly these stayed next to qmos for a week and guess who threw them away? ME. This was about 2 days ago by the way. Yes, we kept expired eggs since 1/04/18 until 3/02/18 and they kept ending up on our push pallet. This was my fun experiment to see how competent my peers were unfortunately literally my TL for consumables, and my other consumable TM's, and etl's all failed terribly yet they preach that we need to do all these things. (lead by example pls?)

If there is 1 broken egg in a carton of 18 I remove the cracked egg and put a fresh one in there from another broken carton as long as there isn't goo or a mess within that carton. So, yes I refuse to throw away a product that has 17 good eggs and 1 bad one. Just take 1 good one from another broken carton and it's whole again not a shocker! Consumable tm's you can stop throwing away 17 eggs because of 1 bad one.

I also would not fill non gallon milks (when I wasn't set to dairy/frozen but was dry) to see if anybody who would be filling milk later would do it. Of course they would not! (and it would even be on days where we weren't time sensitive....) But this doesn't surprise me most of regular TM's for dairy/frozen drag slowly and take 15 minute bathroom breaks followed by their actual 15 minute breaks they were entitled to. /le sigh.

I could go on and on literally point being I am sick of TL's, ETL's asking/telling me to do things as if I don't know how to do them or am incompetent like the rest of the team. Especially when they are guilty of the same very things. I am not saying I am perfect but holy butter nuts!

On a side note I actually do like my TL in consumables and ETL's, so I hope I don't come off as if I don't. I think their work ethic is terrible but they are nice people. I just personally believe though they undermine/don't know the things the good people do. We somehow get lumped into the you're an idiot why don't you do things until I tell you to category; however, that's further from the truth. I go out of my way to do these things because I like our vendors and I want good references and I actually do have good work ethic.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Mar 4, 2018)

To my TL:

So we going to have another crazy week or what?
You never plan, and everything you come up with last minute is a disaster.

I need things planned out in advance you lazy bum.

I don’t appreciate:

Being treated like a child
Told to obey plans that make no sense
Having two day’s worth of work dumped on me everyday
Having to babysit your fragile ego
Seeing you act like a 12 yr old with your tantrums and idiotic behavior


I have anxiety and depression at work because of you.
You are honestly the worst TL in the store.


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 4, 2018)

TTOCashiers: STOP. FUCKING. CALLING. OUT. It is absolutely insane that our entire Market and Hardlines team spent ALL DAY  cashiering. We literally were all (6 of us) on the lanes from noon-7pm and then guess what? There’s 12 Uboats, 5 flats, 4 3-tiers, and 10 carts of stray. Your actions affect the entire store, and I’m sure we’ll end up pushing most of that tomorrow, because when I left (8pm), everyone was back on a lane again.

TLDR: STOP CALLING OUT IT AFFECTS EVERYONE


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 4, 2018)

TTOTM:  What were you thinking, putting maternity pants and plus size tops on the same rack?  That's going to piss off both groups of women.  Pregnant women don't want to be considered fat.  Plus size women want to think they are somewhat evenly proportioned, not carrying all the fat in the belly.  I'm glad I saw that before a guest did.

TTOTM:  Well at least you are consistent.  I know that when I'm relieving you at shift change, you will be at the fitting room but the rooms will be stuffed full of clothing, and there will be a really big bag of trash hidden under the desk.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 4, 2018)

HRZone said:


> To that one DTL:
> 
> You are one insane woman. We worked so hard to make sales this month. We managed our payroll carefully. You calling me on a Friday to ask if we can cut 20 hours to help other stores that missed payroll is insane!
> 
> ...


Dude can you be my HR guy.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 4, 2018)

@HRZone, you my hero <3


----------



## UnlockBear (Mar 5, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> TTOCashiers: STOP. FUCKING. CALLING. OUT. It is absolutely insane that our entire Market and Hardlines team spent ALL DAY  cashiering. We literally were all (6 of us) on the lanes from noon-7pm and then guess what? There’s 12 Uboats, 5 flats, 4 3-tiers, and 10 carts of stray. Your actions affect the entire store, and I’m sure we’ll end up pushing most of that tomorrow, because when I left (8pm), everyone was back on a lane again.
> 
> TLDR: STOP CALLING OUT IT AFFECTS EVERYONE



Your store must be lucky to have you in hardlines.

But anyways to my hardline members at my store:

 I honestly don't even know what our domestic team members even do in our store. They don't back up the registers unless called by name, don't do pulls unless specifically asked to (majority of the time not even their own we in market end up doing 75% of their pulls) and they rarely help clear the line. Our hardline team members are literally micro'd the entire day. I worked hardlines for a couple months. Zone is stupid easy and if you give it a deep zone it stays good for a couple days, reshop is mindless and easy, flexes also not too much of a chore unless you get bombarded with them and or can't find the item ofc. Likewise our softlines team very few volunteer to back up. Tonight I backed up the registers 3 times and I'm from market. Typically if anybody volunteers it's market or beauty since hardlines, softlines doesn't answer hoping somebody else will. And it doesn't help that for some reason market doesn't get a mid day zone, so on top of pulls the zone is absolutely horrendous and I probably would have had spent 5-45 minutes each time backing up depending on how backed up we are. I'm pretty sure market and beauty shouldn't be expected to be first to volunteer but I do it even though I know I will be severely behind since if it isn't me it's another market or beauty member most of the time anyways. Although it does feel good to say nothing and hear lod's call for hardlines, softlines after I've already been up 1-2 times. -.-


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 5, 2018)

Wow, your store is totally opposite of mine. Market and beauty never back up. Beauty because they have keys to some cases, market...I don't know. It's always SL or HL, and mostly HL unless someone calls to the (larger) SL team, specifically.


----------



## UnlockBear (Mar 5, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Wow, your store is totally opposite of mine. Market and beauty never back up. Beauty because they have keys to some cases, market...I don't know. It's always SL or HL, and mostly HL unless someone calls to the (larger) SL team, specifically.



It has gotten to the point where one of the LOD's specifically calls market since he knows it will be a fast response. And if we've gone up enough he's been so desperate to call up bakery/meat on rare occasions LOL....


----------



## BREAKITOUT (Mar 5, 2018)

@HRZone wait so how do you professionally word that to your DTL?


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hardlines are always first responders on my team. Most of the time we have he entire Hardlines team on the lanes before anyone else comes up. Then usually 1/2 of the older Softlines ladies will come up, then our PA, and then speciality like produce meat beauty... yesterday we literallt had one of our electronics TM’s on the lanes it was so bad... (we had 2 at the time)


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 5, 2018)

WalksforMiles said:


> To my TL:
> 
> So we going to have another crazy week or what?
> You never plan, and everything you come up with last minute is a disaster.
> ...


You literally just described what it's like for me going to work most days, especially when a certain ETL is there. I go out of my way to avoid them at all costs.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Mar 5, 2018)

SFSFun said:


> You literally just described what it's like for me going to work most days, especially when a certain ETL is there. I go out of my way to avoid them at all costs.




First of all, that sucks and I wish you didn’t have to deal with that. 
I hope there’s some solution or at least, some healthy option you are doing to alleviate the stress and negative feelings you may have. 

I too avoid nasty people at work. 
To say the least, work is an unhealthy atmosphere that I need to leave entirely.


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 6, 2018)

A buddy of mine works at another Target about 20 miles away from mine (doesn't have a TBR account afaik) said his STL got fired a month ago for sexually harassing a few female TMs 

I guess "outlay" and "turnover" doesn't mean what he thought it means...


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 6, 2018)

SFSFun said:


> You literally just described what it's like for me going to work most days, especially when a certain ETL is there. I go out of my way to avoid them at all costs.


That sounds just like my ETL softlines.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Mar 6, 2018)

SFSFun said:


> That's what I said?


 didn't mean to quote you sorry haha


----------



## whiner (Mar 7, 2018)

masterofalltrades said:


> That sounds just like my ETL softlines.


lol..you took the words right out of my "mouth'!!!


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 7, 2018)

TTO-ex-TM - I am not sorry to see you go. You were a nice enough guy but you sucked as a cashier. Even when you were put on SCO you were slow as f* and couldn’t remember your tm# to log into store mode to help guests. How you didn’t get let go before your 90 days was up is beyond me. Glad they finally got rid of you.


----------



## HRZone (Mar 8, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Wow, your store is totally opposite of mine. Market and beauty never back up. Beauty because they have keys to some cases, market...I don't know. It's always SL or HL, and mostly HL unless someone calls to the (larger) SL team, specifically.



It's unfair to expect market to backup when they are pushing fresh or frozen


----------



## HRZone (Mar 8, 2018)

BREAKITOUT said:


> @HRZone wait so how do you professionally word that to your DTL?





HRZone said:


> "Hi dtl, sure I'll not replace callouts and see what I can do, but no promises we kind of have a skeleton crew right now"
> 
> (Hey hrtm: my closer called out can you find me a 4 to 11pm cashier)


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 8, 2018)

HRZone said:


> It's unfair to expect market to backup when they are pushing fresh or frozen


I mean, to be fair, doesn’t market include dry/consumables though..? They never respond at my store, literallt ever.


----------



## LearningTree (Mar 8, 2018)

TTOSTL:

Congrats! You just talked yourself out of an ETL. I've had to put up with a lot since being hired but these last 2 weeks have been the breaking point. I need a job that more business strategy and less listening to people bitch about everything under the sun.

I updated my resume today and will  be putting in notice the second I get a job offer.


----------



## NewCashierLT (Mar 9, 2018)

TTOGSTL: I really like how you hold team members accountable and will back them up when needed. However, I don't know what you expect me to do if you tell me not to hold large bills up to the light in order to check if they are counterfeit or not. I was already warned by another GSTL about a transaction in which I accepted counterfeit $100 bills. I am really shaky on determining if the bill is counterfeit or not by feel, and if we feel that it is counterfeit, wouldn't calling a GSTL/GSA over be almost the same as holding the bill up and checking for the watermark be the same thing? In both cases, wouldn't it be "accusing" the guest of using counterfeit money?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 9, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> TTOGSTL: I really like how you hold team members accountable and will back them up when needed. However, I don't know what you expect me to do if you tell me not to hold large bills up to the light in order to check if they are counterfeit or not. I was already warned by another GSTL about a transaction in which I accepted counterfeit $100 bills. I am really shaky on determining if the bill is counterfeit or not by feel, and if we feel that it is counterfeit, wouldn't calling a GSTL/GSA over be almost the same as holding the bill up and checking for the watermark be the same thing? In both cases, wouldn't it be "accusing" the guest of using counterfeit money?


Use the counterfeit pens for 50s and 100s


----------



## NewCashierLT (Mar 9, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Use the counterfeit pens for 50s and 100s


I always use the counterfeit pens, but another GSTL warned me previously that during a transaction, I had accepted counterfeit $100 bills that passed the counterfeit pen "test", so that's why I had been checking for watermarks in case for counterfeit bills that passed the counterfeit pen.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 9, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Use the counterfeit pens for 50s and 100s


We don’t use those at my store. It’s usualy easy to tell if it’s fake by dragging a fingernail across the print. The shirt should feel like it has ridges.


----------



## vngoghlvr (Mar 9, 2018)

TTOTM who took down all the jewelry before the remodel, you probably shouldn't have thrown everything in one box.  It took us over two hours today to scan through everything for price change, not to mention detangling the necklaces.  In fact, there is one box of necklaces that are so hopelessly tangled they will have to be defected out.  Good job!

I'm so over the remodel.  Every day things are in a new location, clearance is everywhere, and overnight keeps leaving random baskets of items and garbage everywhere.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 9, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Use the counterfeit pens for 50s and 100s



There’s counterfeit pens? We don’t have those at my store...


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 9, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> There’s counterfeit pens? We don’t have those at my store...


My store has boxes upon boxes. Yellow is pass, Black is fail.


----------



## hufflepuff (Mar 9, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> There’s counterfeit pens? We don’t have those at my store...



If it's anything like my store, that's probably thanks to TMs taking and using them as pens in the equipment logs, etc.


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 9, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> My store has boxes upon boxes. Yellow is pass, Black is fail.


We have two different types of counterfeit pens at my store. One of them is just like you described, but recently, we got a new one which puts a very thin coat of like water or some liquid on it and it actually tests the ink instead of the paper. Real money is printed with a special ink that never bleeds and the pen will cause the ink to bleed if it’s fake. Kind of a cool idea.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 10, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Use the counterfeit pens for 50s and 100s



Counterfeit pens are largely useless, as a lot of counterfeit bills are printed on washed $1 bills and the like so they pass the pen test.

I was taught to hold them up and look for the watermark, as well as feeling the corners or whatnot for texture.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 10, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> We have two different types of counterfeit pens at my store. One of them is just like you described, but recently, we got a new one which puts a very thin coat of like water or some liquid on it and it actually tests the ink instead of the paper. Real money is printed with a special ink that never bleeds and the pen will cause the ink to bleed if it’s fake. Kind of a cool idea.



Huh. I have not seen these. I wonder if rubbing alcohol would do the same thing.


----------



## NewCashierLT (Mar 10, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Counterfeit pens are largely useless, as a lot of counterfeit bills are printed on washed $1 bills and the like so they pass the pen test.
> 
> I was taught to hold them up and look for the watermark, as well as feeling the corners or whatnot for texture.


That's exactly what I think. I was warned about accepting counterfeit bills that passed the pen "test", so I guess they are really useless.


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 10, 2018)

Superdollar - Wikipedia - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superdollar


----------



## Times Up (Mar 10, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> TTOGSTL: I really like how you hold team members accountable and will back them up when needed. However, I don't know what you expect me to do if you tell me not to hold large bills up to the light in order to check if they are counterfeit or not. I was already warned by another GSTL about a transaction in which I accepted counterfeit $100 bills. I am really shaky on determining if the bill is counterfeit or not by feel, and if we feel that it is counterfeit, wouldn't calling a GSTL/GSA over be almost the same as holding the bill up and checking for the watermark be the same thing? In both cases, wouldn't it be "accusing" the guest of using counterfeit money?



We use the scanners for 20s and higher


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 10, 2018)

TTOhlTM:  you just demerched a corrugated display shipper of games that was in the racetrack by electronics. Why the bleep are the games in my reshop at Guest Services when you were closer to both the correct toy aisle AND the back room????


----------



## Dog (Mar 10, 2018)

TTOGSTM: Sorry that you feel the need to be a jerk to me whenever we work together and talk badly about me because you're jealous that I work more hours than you even though you've been working for much longer. Maybe if you weren't so concerned with drama, stuck in your ways, and were actually open to working as a team and learning a thing or two you would have actually moved up somehow


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 11, 2018)

TTO-ETL: I wish you luck. Not only do you have Softlines to run, but now Hardlines? That is not fair for the STL to throw additional responsibilities on your plate. Wish I can help, if I wan't in a similar situation. 

Another former Logistics TM switched to Salesfloor who quit once hours weren't given to that individual. Kinda tired of seeing good people leave. Sigh.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 11, 2018)

TTOElectronicsTM: Pro tip: don't take a 25 minute fifteen when it's late in the evening and the person covering you has to leave and will totally hand your keys off to the LOD. It's not a good look.


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 11, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> TTOElectronicsTM: Pro tip: don't take a 25 minute fifteen when it's late in the evening and the person covering you has to leave and will totally hand your keys off to the LOD. It's not a good look.


Or take a 45 minute fifteen when LOD is waiting for team member covering to come back to help in dairy and starts asking every 5 minutes if he’s back yet...


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 11, 2018)

Ooooh...that's actually kind of lame on the LOD. In this case the LOD (our HR ETL, no less) was on her way over to the breakroom to fetch him when he came out.

But still. Don't make the HR ETL start coming to fetch you from break.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 11, 2018)

Also, while I'm at it, HL TM that was supposed to be doing pulls--I'm pretty sure none of the pulls you were supposed to be working were in electronics, let alone at the boat, so why were you there for the entire 2 hours we overlapped on shift? You're not an electronics TM, as much as you may want to be, and you certainly won't be one, as you may not think people don't notice you pretty much do nothing, but they do.

And "TLOD" do you even TL? Yeah, great, you were on vacation, but you're supposed to, yanno, know what people are supposed to be doing that night and assign break coverage and whatnot. Our HR ETL shouldn't need to be doing that for you. Let alone two nights in a row. I get that you're softlines and all, and yet there are SL TLs that are perfectly capable of, yanno, doing their fucking jobs, even for HL, when they're TLOD.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Mar 12, 2018)

TTOTMs........  I know A&A is a H U G E challenge.  I know it seems like we're on this hamster wheel going nowhere.  I know we try a different strategy (often) to break thru the madness.  I know you are frustrated; a little worn down; and are running a little low on hope.   Today was especially brutal.  
But please know this:  I AM IN  AWE OF ALL OF YOU !!!!!    You come in every single day and give me your BEST !  You come in every single day and push your red sleeves up and _hustle_ to get through crazy-town !  You come in every single day and _genuinely_ help our Guests and each other !!    I RESPECT YOU ALL !!!!   
Thank you, thank you, thank you !!!!!


----------



## WalksforMiles (Mar 12, 2018)

What is A&A if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## sprinklesontop (Mar 12, 2018)

Apparel and Accessories......  A&A is _French_, for Softlines.      It's just our "modernized" term.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 12, 2018)

Also, it is more accurate than Softlines which actually traditionally includes domestics.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Mar 12, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Also, it is more accurate than Softlines which actually traditionally includes domestics.



I think _that_ would be the A&A Team's breaking point....... "Hey Team, I need someone to push 25 repack boxes of Domestics today!"


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 13, 2018)

TTOTM...

*STOP USING THE WRONG DPCI WHEN YOU REWRAP SOMETHING!

STOP USING THE WRONG DPCI WHEN YOU REWRAP SOMETHING!

STOP USING THE WRONG DPCI WHEN YOU REWRAP SOMETHING!
*
...you rewrapped a $45 item under a $6 item's DPCI today.  Please stop.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 13, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> TTOTM...
> 
> *STOP USING THE WRONG DPCI WHEN YOU REWRAP SOMETHING!
> 
> ...



when in doubt defect it out


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 13, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> when in doubt defect it out


One of my GSTMs loves to say that. It’s true.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 13, 2018)

What if you don't have a barcode and can't find the item number to either defect or rewrap something? I have been known, particularly with stuff I KNOW is Bullseye's Playground but can't find any of the item, to grab something similar and do a rewrap or defect based on that.

But never with anything bigger or things that I'm not pretty certain are BP (and have looked in other likely places first, too).


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 13, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> What if you don't have a barcode and can't find the item number to either defect or rewrap something? I have been known, particularly with stuff I KNOW is Bullseye's Playground but can't find any of the item, to grab something similar and do a rewrap or defect based on that.
> 
> But never with anything bigger or things that I'm not pretty certain are BP (and have looked in other likely places first, too).


defect small item find a similar item.

if it's a rewrap and you can't find it, defect it. when it doubt, defect it out.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Mar 13, 2018)

To The TM who decided to hide 2 boxes of a highly requested figures in a pallet of Softlines, i hope you know our ETL AP is looking into this. Won't end well


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 14, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> To The TM who decided to hide 2 boxes of a highly requested figures in a pallet of Softlines, i hope you know our ETL AP is looking into this. Won't end well



Oh shit son!!!

Ass status: grass


----------



## Guessed Service (Mar 14, 2018)

The Funko Pop collectors were right all along! Conspiracy!


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Mar 15, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> To The TM who decided to hide 2 boxes of a highly requested figures in a pallet of Softlines, i hope you know our ETL AP is looking into this. Won't end well


That is wild. Our flow team is ridiculously responsible. I have never seen any of us put something on or inside a pallet somewhere to be purchased later. Unimaginable.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Mar 15, 2018)

EchoFoxtrot said:


> That is wild. Our flow team is ridiculously responsible. I have never seen any of us put something on or inside a pallet somewhere to be purchased later. Unimaginable.


I'm not necessarily blaming anyone on Flow because they don't look like the collector type. Could've been a backroom tm, or the opening electronics person that day (since we push our own truck)  a TL or a ETL, no one knows yet.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 17, 2018)

TTOTM: I've wondered how on God's green Earth you got promoted to TL a few months back. I'm still wondering the same thing today.


----------



## countingsheep (Mar 17, 2018)

TTOTM. . .
Stay out of my RTW! You are useless, let my zone die a horrible mess death, and for the love of all that is red YOU NEVER GUEST SERVICE ANYONE! Also cold shoulder floral orange tops ARE NOT A BRAND TOP! Bah!


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Mar 17, 2018)

To the entire team, turn off the walkies when you put them back. I'm pretty sure that's the reason why these damn things are dead all the time


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 18, 2018)

TTOTM: You need to stop worrying so much about RedCards. Yeah, the pressure to get them will always be there, that's part of the gig, but it's not worth making yourself sick or losing sleep over. You're asking and that's all you can do.


----------



## NPC (Mar 18, 2018)

TO THOSE FEW CUNTY TEAM MEMBERS!

LIGHTEN THE FUCK UP! I work in a store with 3 women like this. They always have the most sour fucking look on their faces. They never socialize, greet, or be friendly to anyone outside their main work centers, nor are they super willing to help others outside their work center. It's like they regard all other work centers as a nuisance. They turn their nose up at other TMs chit chat. They just have shit attitudes. I dread ever having to talk to them. 

There are plenty of team members that don't have the greatest attitude, but these 3 women in specific, really take the cake. Could you maybe give a shit? Could you maybe think of the world outside of yourself for once? Could you maybe step down off your high-horse and maybe support the whole fucking store, your stupid cunts! Maybe, instead of just bitching about which department is behind, or how how something was done wrong, MAYBE...AS A FUCKING LEADER, you do something about it and turn it into a teachable moment, and don't be a condescending piece of shit about it. Maybe, do something that will actually help the store, instead of sitting on your fat ass bitching and rolling your eyes all the fucking time. I mean jesus christ, is your life so goddamn miserable, you have to haul your shit into work and make everyone else suffer? Why in the fuck did you even get into leadership if you so apparently hate working here and hate everyone around you. Fuck off. NONE of you are good enough workers, to get away with being such a total bitches.

Oh, Im sorry, did I say something annoying to you because I'm not miserable and like to have a good time with my team? And now you have to fucking contort your face in every which way as if you fucking mattered just because I'm not in a shit mood?! Okay, maybe I'll just bitch about trivial shit going on in the store and see if you fucking wet yourself in excitement to have another cunt to work with! GOD! Grab the stick you apparently have shoved up your ass, and push it farther up...up to your brain, so that you can lobotomize the part that makes you such a fucking bitch! Everyone will thank you for it, I promise.

Like you ever just look at someone, and they're not even saying anything, but you still want to tell them to shut the fuck up?


----------



## Fix It (Mar 18, 2018)

TTOETL: Stop ordering garbage on amazon for the store. Do you not know how competition works? You’re gonna have to assemble your own shit soon son.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 18, 2018)

Fix It said:


> TTOETL: Stop ordering garbage on amazon for the store. Do you not know how competition works? You’re gonna have to assemble your own shit soon son.


Ikea!!


----------



## brizzy93 (Mar 18, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> To the entire team, turn off the walkies when you put them back. I'm pretty sure that's the reason why these damn things are dead all the time


Or just leaving them NEXT to the charger instead of ON it


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 18, 2018)

What's real fun is when a bunch of them are left on the charger all cranked up to max volume, and I happen to walk by and talk into mine and the resulting burst of feedback slams TMSC like an EMP blast


----------



## sprinklesontop (Mar 18, 2018)

NPC said:


> TO THOSE FEW CUNTY TEAM MEMBERS!
> 
> LIGHTEN THE FUCK UP! I work in a store with 3 women like this. They always have the most sour fucking look on their faces. They never socialize, greet, or be friendly to anyone outside their main work centers, nor are they super willing to help others outside their work center. It's like they regard all other work centers as a nuisance. They turn their nose up at other TMs chit chat. They just have shit attitudes. I dread ever having to talk to them.
> 
> ...



^ I love this sooooo much !!!!   I love the passion, the frustration, and the real-ness of this post !!!!  I felt like I was in the front row of your movie.... eating my popcorn...... on the edge of my seat.....cheering you on !  And then I jumped up !!!  Spilling my popcorn !!  And applauded and woot-wooted as the credits began to roll !!!!  
Damn, this is good stuff.      YOU are my HERO !


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 18, 2018)

@NPC 
1000% this. I can't imagine not wanting to have fun at work. Sometimes I show up in a bad mood but then someone will say something funny or goofy and it brightens my day, ya know? Nothing worse than when you're already in a bad mood and then some sourcunt has to amplify it with their shit ass mood. idk I just can't stand it when people take out their anger or misery on other people who have nothing to do with said misery. I'm the exact opposite of that...talking to people, even if it's just shooting the shit about nothing when I'm butthurt usually cools my ass burn a lot. Life is too fuckin short yo!


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Mar 18, 2018)

TTOETL-SF who decided they _needed _an AP walkie: Thanks for blowing an (felony) apprehension when your dumb ass left the walkie on 6 at full volume with no earpiece and walked right by the subjects. You were an ETL-AP at your old store, you are not here. Stay the hell out of our office and keep your grubby paws off our walkies. We do not need you constantly interrupting us on 6 for trivial things like a locked cart. The ETL-AP is coming for you. Watch out.


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 18, 2018)

To those Tms: Miss you guys. 
And I’m not coming back


----------



## NKG (Mar 18, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> My store has boxes upon boxes. Yellow is pass, Black is fail.



@Amanda Cantwell I'm surprised your GSTL still has the old ones. It was on WB that they are to replace the old ones with the new ones. Since my cashiers like to take fakes we switched right away


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 18, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> @Amanda Cantwell I'm surprised your GSTL still has the old ones. It was on WB that they are to replace the old ones with the new ones. Since my cashiers like to take fakes we switched right away


Today I came in and noticed we got the new ones. Some still have the old ones, some have new. Seems we’re “phasing them in”


----------



## IcePeasant (Mar 18, 2018)

TATETLS: I didn’t sign up for this. Three simple steps: prepare, plan, execute. Zero for three and in the end if it’s not what you expected, you have only yourselves to blame.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 19, 2018)

TTOTM: I have a myDevice in front of me. I don't need to know how many it says we have on the floor or on hand, I need to know if there's one on the damn shelf. Walk over there and check so I can give this guest who has been yelling at me for five minutes some answers. (we had it in stock after all)


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 19, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> TTOTM: I have a myDevice in front of me. I don't need to know how many it says we have on the floor or on hand, I need to know if there's one on the damn shelf. Walk over there and check so I can give this guest who has been yelling at me for five minutes some answers. (we had it in stock after all)


Same goes for the BR. I know what it says on the MyDevice. I need to know if we physically have one in the store


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 19, 2018)

NitroKing2110 said:


> TTOETL-SF who decided they _needed _an AP walkie: Thanks for blowing an (felony) apprehension when your dumb ass left the walkie on 6 at full volume with no earpiece and walked right by the subjects. You were an ETL-AP at your old store, you are not here. Stay the hell out of our office and keep your grubby paws off our walkies. We do not need you constantly interrupting us on 6 for trivial things like a locked cart. The ETL-AP is coming for you. Watch out.


This ETL sounds like an idiot, but is it not common practice for ETL’s to carry AP walkies? ETL’s and Sr. TL’s always have AP walkies because they can be the LOD at any time and may need to go to 6.


----------



## xeno (Mar 19, 2018)

TTO Sr.TL/LOD-I know you came from a smaller volume store and things worked differently there because less traffic, but you are at a much higher volume store now. Get used to it. Telling the entire softlines team that we need to finish zone and reshop 100% is insane. (Especially since most of us were only working 4-5 hour shifts) 
Also telling us we aren’t allowed to leave and will stay until however long it takes us so the store is pristine and free if reshop is outrageous. Yeah of course I’ll stay after for a bit sometimes but threatening us? No thanks. I have classes at 8am and with the way you told us there’s no way in hell im staying past my scheduled time for you. See ya.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> This ETL sounds like an idiot, but is it not common practice for ETL’s to carry AP walkies? ETL’s and Sr. TL’s always have AP walkies because they can be the LOD at any time and may need to go to 6.


Nope! There is no reason for an ETL who isn't AP to have one of our walkie. There's no reason they can't use 4, even when we need to tell them something. This is one thing I'm very happy my STL has made clear to everyone in the store: Only AP is to use AP walkies.


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 20, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> Nope! There is no reason for an ETL who isn't AP to have one of our walkie. There's no reason they can't use 4, even when we need to tell them something. This is one thing I'm very happy my STL has made clear to everyone in the store: Only AP is to use AP walkies.


Strange. At my store they all have AP walkies so that they can go to a channel to discuss something they don’t want TM’s to hear. Granted, my store is very low theft, AP is always on 1 anyways.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 20, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> Nope! There is no reason for an ETL who isn't AP to have one of our walkie. There's no reason they can't use 4, even when we need to tell them something. This is one thing I'm very happy my STL has made clear to everyone in the store: Only AP is to use AP walkies.


We are an APTL only store with 6 AP walkies.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Mar 20, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> Strange. At my store they all have AP walkies so that they can go to a channel to discuss something they don’t want TM’s to hear. Granted, my store is very low theft, AP is always on 1 anyways.



AP is supposed to carry two walkies. This is so we can monitor channel 1 and either channel 5 or 6 depending on the store. We need to be reachable by any team member in the building. “Hiding on 5” is worthy of a CCA.


----------



## countingsheep (Mar 20, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> Nope! There is no reason for an ETL who isn't AP to have one of our walkie. There's no reason they can't use 4, even when we need to tell them something. This is one thing I'm very happy my STL has made clear to everyone in the store: Only AP is to use AP walkies.


 Thata interesting all oir etls have ap walkies so they can talk to each other about tms that need coachings and ca for the day. They also partner with ap to chase off thieves.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

aronoiiel said:


> They also partner with ap to chase off thieves.


Wow, my ETL's hardly even give me any call-outs, let alone actually try to make PMRs.


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 20, 2018)

NitroKing2110 said:


> AP is supposed to carry two walkies. This is so we can monitor channel 1 and either channel 5 or 6 depending on the store. We need to be reachable by any team member in the building. “Hiding on 5” is worthy of a CCA.


Our AP is always on 1 and just goes to 5/6 when something comes up, but we usually only have one AP TM at a time so there’s no one for them to really talk to anyways


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 20, 2018)

Yetive said:


> We are an APTL only store with 6 AP walkies.


APTL only store here and I've never even seen an AP walkie. Our APTL doesn't even carry a walkie when he's on the floor.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Mar 21, 2018)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOTM: I've wondered how on God's green Earth you got promoted to TL a few months back. I'm still wondering the same thing today.


We have a TL who thinks everyone hates them and is completely unaware of how to use printers, pdas or the move app...I actually still have to remind them how to do things throughout the day and the only reason I dont say anything is because theyre the one that has to be LOD and take care of bullshit I dont have to...had a pregnant woman break water near infants and I was like "LOD I'm gonna need you over here at infants" lucky it wasnt on the carpets lmao...but yeah I am not cleaning that. Sorry LOD. Maybe you should schedule a cart attendant? Sad for her...she has no control of the schedule so I get it. Sad.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 21, 2018)

EchoFoxtrot said:


> We have a TL who thinks everyone hates them and is completely unaware of how to use printers, pdas or the move app...I actually still have to remind them how to do things throughout the day and the only reason I dont say anything is because theyre the one that has to be LOD and take care of bullshit I dont have to...had a pregnant woman break water near infants and I was like "LOD I'm gonna need you over here at infants" lucky it wasnt on the carpets lmao...but yeah I am not cleaning that. Sorry LOD. Maybe you should schedule a cart attendant? Sad for her...she has no control of the schedule so I get it. Sad.


That sounds so much like my TL. I'll flip my light on for help and it will take her like 15 minutes to answer, even when it's slow. Then when she gets there, she'll always say, "Oh, I don't know." and then it'll take another 10 minutes for her to find something / walkie someone because she confuses herself.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 21, 2018)

EchoFoxtrot said:


> had a pregnant woman break water near infants



Yikes. Is that a spill or a Code Green?


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

TTOTPS: The AP office isn't a middle school locker room. You don't need to hot box the whole office putting on your Axe body spray.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Mar 21, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> TTOTPS: The AP office isn't a middle school locker room. You don't need to hot box the whole office putting on your Axe body spray.



Trying to impress "the ladies"?  or disguising the aftermath of a "bad burrito" he had for breakfast?


----------



## Selfish (Mar 21, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> Trying to impress "the ladies"?  or disguising the aftermath of a "bad burrito" he had for breakfast?


It's purely tactical, meant to camouflage his scent so that he can better stalk his prey.


----------



## BREAKITOUT (Mar 22, 2018)

EchoFoxtrot said:


> We have a TL who thinks everyone hates them and is completely unaware of how to use printers, pdas or the move app...I actually still have to remind them how to do things throughout the day and the only reason I dont say anything is because theyre the one that has to be LOD and take care of bullshit I dont have to...had a pregnant woman break water near infants and I was like "LOD I'm gonna need you over here at infants" lucky it wasnt on the carpets lmao...but yeah I am not cleaning that. Sorry LOD. Maybe you should schedule a cart attendant? Sad for her...she has no control of the schedule so I get it. Sad.



Wait in all reality, as an LOD what are you supposed to do in this situation? I'd be at a loss. LOD go to channel 4, tell them there's a code green, and call 911?? Or can only LOD call 911?


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 22, 2018)

TTOTL. Just because it's not your department, doesn't mean you should ignore the issue. You have the authority to make the change for results. I'm tired of being one of the few who cares about Logistics. Just walking around micromanaging isn't gonna get results. If one department fails, another will follow. Be hands-on.

I miss having an in stocks team.


----------



## AmICrazy (Mar 22, 2018)

To that one HR team member, thanks for catching my ETL's error on the schedule, as I won't be in town to work either of the shift she scheduled me for during my vacation.


----------



## Marcellow (Mar 26, 2018)

TTOTM: I hope you know that you texting and talking on the phone while on the floor has not gone unnoticed by the higher ups. Not only that but taking extended breaks! Better get your shit together or this won’t end well for you.


----------



## Greenie (Mar 27, 2018)

TTOETL: You’re a moron


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 27, 2018)

Greenie said:


> TTOETL: You’re a moron


A lot of them are.


----------



## NewCashierLT (Mar 28, 2018)

To that one team member: Please don't try the gift card loophole to use your team member discount without paying cash or with a Red Card. I understand you don't want to carry lots of cash when shopping, but suspending your transaction, buying a gift card with another credit/debit card to cover the balance of your other transaction, and using the gift card to pay for your transaction is against Target policy and it shocks me that you do that regularly when shopping at your own Target store. I am really surprised if it's true that your store "encourages" you to use this practice when shopping and I wonder if the AP at your store is looking into this.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 28, 2018)

^I anticipate a 'promotion to guest' in that TM's future.


----------



## LearningTree (Mar 29, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> To that one team member: Please don't try the gift card loophole to use your team member discount without paying cash or with a Red Card. I understand you don't want to carry lots of cash when shopping, but suspending your transaction, buying a gift card with another credit/debit card to cover the balance of your other transaction, and using the gift card to pay for your transaction is against Target policy and it shocks me that you do that regularly when shopping at your own Target store. I am really surprised if it's true that your store "encourages" you to use this practice when shopping and I wonder if the AP at your store is looking into this.



If AP allows this they ned to be fired and replaced. That's in direct violation of policy. Any time AP catches a TM doing this it's an immediate term.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 29, 2018)

I don't know about policy one way or the other, but what benefit is going on that would make it a fraud/AP issue?  If the gift card were bought first and then used there wouldn't be an issue.  If the gift card had been bought last week, there wouldn't be an issue.  Using a gift card for payment offers no discount that would be greater than using cash.  What drawback is there to Target by getting a gift card for the exact amount rather than guessing in advance?


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 29, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> To that one team member: Please don't try the gift card loophole to use your team member discount without paying cash or with a Red Card. I understand you don't want to carry lots of cash when shopping, but suspending your transaction, buying a gift card with another credit/debit card to cover the balance of your other transaction, and using the gift card to pay for your transaction is against Target policy and it shocks me that you do that regularly when shopping at your own Target store. I am really surprised if it's true that your store "encourages" you to use this practice when shopping and I wonder if the AP at your store is looking into this.



woah woah woah hol up...this is something I did not know. Apparently GS doesn't either because I specifically asked them if my TM discount would work if I bought a gift card (my RedCard got lost and I'm ordering a new one). I usually check out at the SCO, load money on the gift card first and then pay for the rest with it. I never thought about it because 1) I'd never been told it wasn't allowed and 2) if they don't want people doing it then why do they allow these transactions to happen? It would be trivially easy for corporate to flip a switch that turns off this loophole any time.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 29, 2018)

canttouchthis777 said:


> woah woah woah hol up...this is something I did not know. Apparently GS doesn't either because I specifically asked them if my TM discount would work if I bought a gift card (my RedCard got lost and I'm ordering a new one). I usually check out at the SCO, load money on the gift card first and then pay for the rest with it. I never thought about it because 1) I'd never been told it wasn't allowed and 2) if they don't want people doing it then why do they allow these transactions to happen? It would be trivially easy for corporate to flip a switch that turns off this loophole any time.



It’s explicitly against the team member discount policy. GiftCard is an acceptable form of payment with the discount, but it is not okay to load a GiftCard with a third party payment method with the intent to apply your discount.


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 29, 2018)

I will most definitely keep that in mind. All this time I've been LiViN oN tHe EdGe and didn't know it.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 29, 2018)

That was very clearly covered in my orientation. Also, when we have our annual gift card sale, our TLs remind us of that policy.

And I have had coworkers termed for violation. Two that I know of for certain.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 29, 2018)

TToETL AP and GE

ya'll rock

i love getting things like this, especially in the mail 

hopefully the other etls notice the extra effort im putting in trying to become a tl


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 30, 2018)

TTOGSTL:  Please understand that the entire future of the company is _not _riding on that one SPU order that missed goal because the cart was locked due to a Move bug.  I've already talked to you about it and told you what CSC said the solution was, it's not necessary to shame me on channel 1 because you forgot about the situation in the five minutes between when I advised you of it and when the missed goal alert dropped in.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Mar 30, 2018)

TTONewTL: Please get out of my face and stop telling me to do things I already know that I have to do. I know you're new and you may not know this, but I'm a self-starter and your anxiety and antsy demeanor is beginning to rub off on me.


----------



## NewCashierLT (Mar 30, 2018)

To that one team member: When checking out your order, why didn't you tell me that you are a team member and that you wished to apply the 10% discount? Telling me after the transaction is done is useless and I had no recourse for applying the discount besides directing you to guest services. You didn't even let me scan your Cartwheel and I had no idea that you worked for Target since you never mentioned that while I was ringing up your items.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 30, 2018)

To my softlines ETL: Take all the chill pills. Because of your goofy self my work wife put her two weeks in .


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 30, 2018)

TTOFATM: A GSA came & got me out of the freezer where I was shelving a tub's worth of pastries because there was no one at the front counter & there was a line of guests.
After filling their orders I went hunting for you & found you in the dry goods alcove texting on your phone.
You seemed hurt after I bawled you out but it was better than filing an incident report for stuffing your phone someplace it was not meant to go.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 31, 2018)

To my ETL. Seriously thanks for letting me back stock all day. I seriously needed the time away from all the guests.


----------



## Streetdate (Apr 2, 2018)

To that one team member in charge of designing entertainment pogs: stop using short labels. There's zero reason to do so for DVDs. Also, figure out how to design the focal cause this new atom set makes no sense considering there's an entire extra row of shelving that physically can't exist on the gondola.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 3, 2018)

TTOGSA. Please don't hit me up the moment I walk in the door to tell me how to fix something when you could have done it yourself. Really, all you had to do was turn the darn thing off. You wasted more time telling me how to do it.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 4, 2018)

TTOSTL:  Whenever my travels have taken me past your store, it's been roughly noon and I've never seen anything really wrong.  The other day it was evening, world of difference.  You seriously need to take care of your team better.  Whenever I look to see who has an item out of stock at my store, no one wants to go to your store and now I can see why.

The zone looked like a tornado hitting a series of outhouses.  Stuff everywhere, shelves empty.  I can see why.  There were more Target Mobile people working than I saw in grocery, hardlines or softlines.  Heck, there were an equal number of Target Mobile people working than I saw in hardlines, softlines and grocery combined.  With people assignments like that, how do you expect people to keep up?

RTW clearance was beyond my worst nightmare and your FRO was there trying to sort reshop and clearly unable to stem the bloodflow of guests messing up clearance.  Btw, why did your FRO have to stop her work and walk to electronics with the phone?  Is there no phone support system for getting other departments to pick up?  Waste of time and lack of management.

Plus a great sale that had expired days before still had signs everywhere advertising it.  Not one or two signs, every single aisle of the associated area, sometimes multiple signs per aisle.  Why did no one have the resources to take down those signs?

Half the people I saw were beyond apathetic, they still appeared to be working hard, but it was like they had emotionally given up because just like your FRO there was too much to do with far too little time resources and management support.  The half not acting like they were auditioning for zombies were great and a joy to interact with, so you have good people.  You just need to take care of them better.  You need to take care of them a lot better and fight to get them what they need to do their job.

Edit:  I just saw the expiration date for the pizza crust I bought.  STL, you seriously need to give your team the tools to succeed.  Food that expired January 8th should not be on the shelves in early April.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 4, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Food that expired January 8th should not be on the shelves in early April.



Uff da. I'm not one who puts much truck in expiration dates, but for something like a pizza crust that can go rancid or moldy or something...yeah. That's a long time.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 5, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Uff da.



Omg, I haven't heard that phrase since I attended church regularly.  Thanks for the walk down memory lane.


----------



## calimero (Apr 7, 2018)

To that HR TL : don’t be an ass when I requested a Saturday off , I haven’t had a Saturday off in month and you acted like I killed your family by requesting to be off on that day ! 
I guess you had to switch around a few people to work on that day , you felt like I had inconvenienced you so instead of an 8 hr shift the rest of the week , i only get 5 to 6 ... guess I can play that game and leave at my scheduled time ..let’s see who will pack those orders ....


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 7, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Uff da. I'm not one who puts much truck in expiration dates, but for something like a pizza crust that can go rancid or moldy or something...yeah. That's a long time.



"Use by" means it goes bad.  "Best by" or no language means it just loses texture or flavor but won't hurt you.


----------



## Mysterious (Apr 7, 2018)

TTOTL: I've trained you and most of the Logistics team. I have heard of others not liking you. I shrugged it off. Then I find out that team members transferred departments and eventually quit because of you and lack of support. You let that title get to your head. Refuse to listen, except maybe one or two people. You blatantly lied straight to my face. You told someone who I trained not to listen to me or seek advice. Now, when you asked me to do something for you and I asked why, you tell me to shut up. I am global, I know how most of the departments are run. Never have I ever felt so disrespected and I felt like pulling a Cartman. I am easy to work and communicate with. I had to keep it professional and respectful. You are not qualified for your spot. I just can't deal with you anymore.

"A leader leads by example, not by force." - Sun Tzu


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 7, 2018)

Fluttervale said:


> "Use by" means it goes bad.  "Best by" or no language means it just loses texture or flavor but won't hurt you.


Actually, you can still eat something after a “use by” date too. The use by date is the last date the manufacturer guarantees the “peak quality.” I believe the only food they recommend you NOT consume after this date is infant formula or meat.


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 8, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Actually, you can still eat something after a “use by” date too. The use by date is the last date the manufacturer guarantees the “peak quality.” I believe the only food they recommend you NOT consume after this date is infant formula or meat.



True, but most people would just go by the date printed whether it's "best by" or "use by". And even with "use by", I wouldn't eat it after 3 months (except candy/chocolates... noodles maybe... anything else, I would think no)


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 8, 2018)

I can tell you this.  No one got sick.  But the reason I looked for the date is because it tasted really, really gross.


----------



## HLN13 (Apr 8, 2018)

TTOTM: Can you please explain how you managed to send our truck unloading line thing back to the DC? We couldn’t unload truck today because our belt thing is back at our DC... so now we have a double tomorrow. Yay.


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 8, 2018)

TTOTM:  While I appreciate winning our "who can find the most expired ad" contest pretty much every week I help set ad, please be more careful taking down ad signs.  Entire aisles really shouldn't be missed.


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 8, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> TTOTM:  While I appreciate winning our "who can find the most expired ad" contest pretty much every week I help set ad, please be more careful taking down ad signs.  Entire aisles really shouldn't be missed.



How about the entirety of electronics?

I dread walking by the boat on busy Sunday afternoons because not only will the boat be unmanned (ghost ship) but I'll inevitably be stopped by guests who price scanned a BluRay movie that rang up full price, verify it on my Zebra and then have to tell them that the sale flags are expired and should've been taken down earlier that morning before we opened. Most of them don't price challenge but it's still annoying as fuck. A few weeks ago I abandoned the pulls and started tearing down flags until I lost count at 300ish...next time it happens those flags are going way up somebody's ass


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 8, 2018)

When I started, there were times I walked through baby hardlines and I pulled down the little ad stickers that expired a month before.  I even found one just over 6 weeks old at one point.

Strangely enough, there's not been a lot of expired ads in baby hardlines since the day that I made a stack of them and handed them to the LOD when she walked by.


----------



## HLN13 (Apr 8, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> When I started, there were times I walked through baby hardlines and I pulled down the little ad stickers that expired a month before.  I even found one just over 6 weeks old at one point.
> 
> Strangely enough, there's not been a lot of expired ads in baby hardlines since the day that I made a stack of them and handed them to the LOD when she walked by.


I found a 6 month old one in pets once... I think steritech missed it too..


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 8, 2018)

canttouchthis777 said:


> How about the entirety of electronics?
> 
> I dread walking by the boat on busy Sunday afternoons because not only will the boat be unmanned (ghost ship) but I'll inevitably be stopped by guests who price scanned a BluRay movie that rang up full price, verify it on my Zebra and then have to tell them that the sale flags are expired and should've been taken down earlier that morning before we opened. Most of them don't price challenge but it's still annoying as fuck. A few weeks ago I abandoned the pulls and started tearing down flags until I lost count at 300ish...next time it happens those flags are going way up somebody's ass


We had entire sections not get taken down last week, it was awful.  I probably found at least 100 in Electronics.  Then our PPTL wanted to know why I took so long to set the ad.    When I told her to check her section too, she found a ton also.    If a guest finds an expired sale sign, I just always have them bring it to the checklane with them, kinda kills two birds with one stone I guess.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 8, 2018)

calimero said:


> To that HR TL : don’t be an ass when I requested a Saturday off , I haven’t had a Saturday off in month and you acted like I killed your family by requesting to be off on that day !
> I guess you had to switch around a few people to work on that day , you felt like I had inconvenienced you so instead of an 8 hr shift the rest of the week , i only get 5 to 6 ... guess I can play that game and leave at my scheduled time ..let’s see who will pack those orders ....



Exactly what I have been doing, picking like a mad man and leaving the carts " Oh its 12 noon and cause you moved the other guys shift back an hour an a half there will be a gap? Well I have already punched out.  Have a nice day." 

I would have stayed but you waited until I had already packed up and punched out to bother to ask me, you changed the schedule for the guy you wanted to cover food ave and didn't bother to fill the gap pushing his start time created.. Nope, not my fucking problem.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 8, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> TTOTM:  While I appreciate winning our "who can find the most expired ad" contest pretty much every week I help set ad, please be more careful taking down ad signs.  Entire aisles really shouldn't be missed.



I don't think the ad gotten taken down at all for 3/31 in sporting goods/toys/hippa. I pulled signs from parts of it when I worked last Monday, and the rest of them along with the 4/7 signs on Saturday.

Electronics usually does OK, except for the last couple aisles before sporting goods. And anything on bottom shelves.


----------



## WinterRose (Apr 9, 2018)

canttouchthis777 said:


> How about the entirety of electronics?
> 
> I dread walking by the boat on busy Sunday afternoons because not only will the boat be unmanned (ghost ship) but I'll inevitably be stopped by guests who price scanned a BluRay movie that rang up full price, verify it on my Zebra and then have to tell them that the sale flags are expired and should've been taken down earlier that morning before we opened. Most of them don't price challenge but it's still annoying as fuck. A few weeks ago I abandoned the pulls and started tearing down flags until I lost count at 300ish...next time it happens those flags are going way up somebody's ass



This below, you should do what Jenna did. In a department like Electronics, I think that would be a big deal. If not your STL, LOD, show those signs to the AP.



Jenna120 said:


> When I started, there were times I walked through baby hardlines and I pulled down the little ad stickers that expired a month before.  I even found one just over 6 weeks old at one point.
> 
> Strangely enough, there's not been a lot of expired ads in baby hardlines since the day that I made a stack of them and handed them to the LOD when she walked by.


----------



## Times Up (Apr 9, 2018)

Bosch said:


> Exactly what I have been doing, picking like a mad man and leaving the carts " Oh its 12 noon and cause you moved the other guys shift back an hour an a half there will be a gap? Well I have already punched out.  Have a nice day."
> 
> I would have stayed but you waited until I had already packed up and punched out to bother to ask me, you changed the schedule for the guy you wanted to cover food ave and didn't bother to fill the gap pushing his start time created.. Nope, not my fucking problem.



That's one way to create a learning opportunity!   Maybe next time they revise the schedule,  they'll think it through a bit!


----------



## Bosch (Apr 9, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> That's one way to create a learning opportunity!   Maybe next time they revise the schedule,  they'll think it through a bit!



No I was told the next day I need to be a team player.. My counter, I actually said something unlike you when you changed it. 

I am just so done with these people..


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 10, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> I found a 6 month old one in pets once... I think steritech missed it too..


Yep. Just found one today from February.


----------



## Shoomm (Apr 11, 2018)

TTOETL: Honestly not sure why you hate myself and a handful of others who routinely bust our backsides at work, but it would be nice if you didn't treat us differently when it comes to scheduling and get on our cases when we genuinely have problems we come to you for help with. Fucking infuriating that it's not a big deal with some people who regularly call out or leave early. I cover everyone else's shift 9 times out of 10 whenever asked. You'll call me or someone else in to help cover a department if there's a call out... but if I'm the only one there and someone else calls out, well I'm just SOL and have to pick up the slack, no matter how busy it is. It would help a lot if you didn't routinely change peoples' schedules with less than 24 hours to spare and not actually _tell _anyone about it.

I have a fever tonight. If I feel capable of driving, I'll probably go in tomorrow. I know I'll get a bitch-fest if I try to call out, because you can't be arsed to find coverage. If I leave early, that'll also get me a bad mark. I cannot win with you, and one of these days I'll probably get myself fired for finally telling you so.

I have a chronic illness that I mentioned before I transferred to your store. You said you'd be accommodating if it started flaring up again. Pardon me if I don't believe you.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 11, 2018)

To the market closers and mids at my store... how about actually acknowledging the FDC truck...how about zoning it and maintaining it full especially when we DO have produce and bananas in the back...how about keeping the ambient room brand and not keep piling up vehicles for me to clean up when I get there in the AM...how about showing up for your shifts and not calling off often...how about not having earphones on so your brain can focus on checking dates and not stocking outdated items that you pulled from the backroom. That is IF you even have a brain. How about you step down from market if you can't handle it. If I was the TL, your asses would be booted. Don't act like its your first day at Target because my meter on you is running out of time. This is work and not high school!


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 11, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Yikes. Is that a spill or a Code Green?


A spill. You shouldn't have even come to the store!


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 11, 2018)

To the muffin man at my store...how did you move up so quick to be a Sr TL Key carrier from just an overnite TM? Also wear clothes that actually fit you so you look more legit for your title or lose your muffin to fit in your clothes!


----------



## NPC (Apr 11, 2018)

ttotm...


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 11, 2018)

TToTL

no you cant have my zebra. i dont care if you have to do a sales planner. what do you even need a zebra for? you said its already tied so??? yeah ok seeing the pog image is helpful but the papers you print for the pog have the same thing so fuck off

being a tl does not mean you can jack my equipment from me, and how well do you think my job as electronics would go without a zebra? use a pda you say? oh sure why not except i cant do research, use item search, or print labels on it. you know, my job. 

also, counting when i said no is incredibly disrespectful to me do not treat me like a child because you didnt get your way


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 11, 2018)

Kaitii said:


> TToTL
> 
> no you cant have my zebra. i dont care if you have to do a sales planner. what do you even need a zebra for? you said its already tied so??? yeah ok seeing the pog image is helpful but the papers you print for the pog have the same thing so fuck off
> 
> ...


Them: “one... two...”
Me: “three... four...”
Them ...
Me “oh sorry I thought we were counting for fun”


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 11, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Them: “one... two...”
> Me: “three... four...”
> Them ...
> Me “oh sorry I thought we were counting for fun”


i totally would have but the phone rang as she started counting

while on the phone she told the gsa she was with "ugh its like talking to a child" 

like be salty all u want you aint gettin the zebra lol id like to think i was in the right with that considering i didnt get talked to abt it by anyone at least


----------



## Pale (Apr 11, 2018)

Kaitii said:


> TToTL
> 
> no you cant have my zebra. i dont care if you have to do a sales planner. what do you even need a zebra for? you said its already tied so??? yeah ok seeing the pog image is helpful but the papers you print for the pog have the same thing so fuck off
> 
> ...


TL's at my store essentially had their own fucking zebras lmao, when I still worked there and needed to borrow one from a TL it was always the same number that I had always seen them with.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 11, 2018)

Pale said:


> TL's at my store essentially had their own fucking zebras lmao, when I still worked there and needed to borrow one from a TL it was always the same number that I had always seen them with.


im pretty sure that should be the case esp since each tl got a desk in tsc along with a couple zebra charging docks thats enough for all of them

but ever since remodel happened everything got lost and im one of the only consistent people with a zebra because the brtl likes me and saves me one


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 11, 2018)

Kaitii said:


> i totally would have but the phone rang as she started counting
> 
> while on the phone she told the gsa she was with "ugh its like talking to a child"
> 
> like be salty all u want you aint gettin the zebra lol id like to think i was in the right with that considering i didnt get talked to abt it by anyone at least


If I heard that while on the phone I would have muted the mic and yelled I heard that then went to my ETLHR


----------



## sprinklesontop (Apr 11, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> To the muffin man at my store...how did you move up so quick to be a Sr TL Key carrier from just an overnite TM? Also wear clothes that actually fit you so you look more legit for your title or lose your muffin to fit in your clothes!



We had a SrTL with a similar muffinitis problem.  You could almost hear the waistband of his pants begging for it's life!  And guess what happens next?  Riiiiiiiippppp !!!   Yep, the button ripped through the button hole.  Then, the fat bastard had the nerve to* requisition a new pair of pants* claiming they were defective !!   Uh......no,  Mr. Fat Ass...... the pants aren't defective!  _Your diet and willpower are_.  Jerk.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 11, 2018)

Kaitii said:


> TToTL
> 
> no you cant have my zebra. i dont care if you have to do a sales planner. what do you even need a zebra for? you said its already tied so??? yeah ok seeing the pog image is helpful but the papers you print for the pog have the same thing so fuck off
> 
> ...


There's a regular TM in softlines that does the same thing.  If she has to push or put away reshop in baby hardlines, she starts asking for my zebra.  She says she needs it to put stuff away in baby hardlines.  Operator needs the zebra more than someone putting away reshop, keep your hands off my zebra.  Baby food is a little tricky, medication is a little tricky, but even those areas can be managed without a zebra.  The rest of baby hardlines is a breeze.


----------



## HLN13 (Apr 11, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> There's a regular TM in softlines that does the same thing.  If she has to push or put away reshop in baby hardlines, she starts asking for my zebra.  She says she needs it to put stuff away in baby hardlines.  Operator needs the zebra more than someone putting away reshop, keep your hands off my zebra.  Baby food is a little tricky, medication is a little tricky, but even those areas can be managed without a zebra.  The rest of baby hardlines is a breeze.


And like, you start to memorize it over time anyways. I’m regular Hardlines and I can put away almost all my reshoot without scanning stuff. Just sometimes have to scan to find like an exact towel location or something but it’s pretty easy without one still. Operator definitelt needs one more.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 12, 2018)

To the wannbe TL TM in market...first off when you joined market, you always gave me a bad vibe. Ok so I saw you as stupid and harmless. But the other day in the morning when one of our TM called off who hasn't called off in a long time, you just decide to ask the overnite ETL Logistics "Can you fire ××× for me?" Since when you decide to say that in the TSC and think nobody will hear that? Now you have become stupid and dangerous. Are you gonna do the same when I call of once in a blue moon, as I NEVER called off all these years workin. Your ass is just over your head, dickhead. And since when do you think it is ok to just stick an empty FDC pallet in the ambient room, crowding up my room when I'm right there QMOSing, you could just ask. The answer would be NO you moron! Who am I? A maid to clean up everyone's crap they leave making the ambient room not "sterile" like the Steritech and city inspector wants. And when we had no FDC Truck that one day, you have to come up to me and say "Honestly I don't know what we're gonna do today?" You wanna be a TL and you had the guts to say it to my face? Then there was a time he calls me on channel 1 asking me how many days is the Hawaiian bread to date it with the monarch. Trying to soak up my knowledge. Seriously, I've had enough of your ass kissing and I wish I could QMOS you and Donate you to another place.


----------



## countingsheep (Apr 12, 2018)

^^^^^we have one of those in apparel who plays operator and acts like she owns the whole of apparel. Definitely symapthize -_-


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 13, 2018)

To that one market TM that got that March TM of the Month Award...what did you do that I'm not doing that got you that award? I open boxes and am here everyday and come to work with a positive attitude unlike you who calls off, doesn't even acknowledge the truck and when you're in fresh with me in the AM pushing the FDC you are so sslloww with the uboats and you don't even bother to check the bagged salads for freshness. It's not just about the date. And it's 10am and you're out there pushing fresh meat 30 min before your shift will end you decide to run out at 10:30am and leave the QMOS bin out on the floor. I'm not going to be running after you cleaning up. You were on a 3 month LOA. You should've just given up the spot to someone who is gonna actually get stuff done. You're 21 them move like 21!! A 69 year old would get it done twice as fast. And you get an award! Wow leaders, way to go encouraging lifeless slackers. What happened to working with a sense of urgency and speed is life? I bust my ass off everyday showing up on days I could've called sick and I stay to finish because I know if I let shit pile up it will be worse the next day for us and I didn't get anything but since when have you became a "hero" ?


----------



## Bosch (Apr 13, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> To the market closers and mids at my store... how about actually acknowledging the FDC truck...how about zoning it and maintaining it full especially when we DO have produce and bananas in the back...how about keeping the ambient room brand and not keep piling up vehicles for me to clean up when I get there in the AM...how about showing up for your shifts and not calling off often...how about not having earphones on so your brain can focus on checking dates and not stocking outdated items that you pulled from the backroom. That is IF you even have a brain. How about you step down from market if you can't handle it. If I was the TL, your asses would be booted. Don't act like its your first day at Target because my meter on you is running out of time. This is work and not high school!



@YoNanas Off topic but I hope that isn't your VIN plate in your Avatar.. Cause it comes back to a Salvage titled Civic. VIN numbers can be traced back through Carfax and other channels to figure out owner history. Sorry but I'm a car nut and have traced VIN numbers on cars in the past, just thought I would let you know. I didn't search that anymore than a closed auction for a Civic..


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 13, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> We had a SrTL with a similar muffinitis problem.  You could almost hear the waistband of his pants begging for it's life!  And guess what happens next?  Riiiiiiiippppp !!!   Yep, the button ripped through the button hole.  Then, the fat bastard had the nerve to* requisition a new pair of pants* claiming they were defective !!   Uh......no,  Mr. Fat Ass...... the pants aren't defective!  _Your diet and willpower are_.  Jerk.



damn he THICC!!


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 14, 2018)

So I go on break a few minutes after 8am and make my selection of Hunter luggage and I would've checked out @SCO but it was closed so I have to go to the cashier. I put my items on the counter and she asks me "So what's the big deal with Hunter, everyone is talking about it?" I didn't want to say anything thinking why do you care? It's not like it's coming out of your pocket. You're here with a job because of my purchase and everyone elses. Then she keeps asking, giving me an attitude so I tell her well, I don't know. I just like the bags! Then she gets all offensive. And the bitch didn't even give me my $0.05 bag credit! Fuck! If you can't keep your mouth shut questioning my purchase then maybe you shouldn't be a cashier! I wanted to tell her that I don't have time to discuss that she's wasting time from my break with her nonsense. If I was an outsider guest, and if she made the same comments to me, her ass would get a complaint.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 14, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> So I go on break a few minutes after 8am and make my selection of Hunter luggage and I would've checked out @SCO but it was closed so I have to go to the cashier. I put my items on the counter and she asks me "So what's the big deal with Hunter, everyone is talking about it?" I didn't want to say anything thinking why do you care? It's not like it's coming out of your pocket. You're here with a job because of my purchase and everyone elses. Then she keeps asking, giving me an attitude so I tell her well, I don't know. I just like the bags! Then she gets all offensive. And the bitch didn't even give me my $0.05 bag credit! Fuck! If you can't keep your mouth shut questioning my purchase then maybe you shouldn't be a cashier! I wanted to tell her that I don't have time to discuss that she's wasting time from my break with her nonsense. If I was an outsider guest, and if she made the same comments to me, her ass would get a complaint.


Yawn, troll.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 14, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> So I go on break a few minutes after 8am and make my selection of Hunter luggage and I would've checked out @SCO but it was closed so I have to go to the cashier. I put my items on the counter and she asks me "So what's the big deal with Hunter, everyone is talking about it?" I didn't want to say anything thinking why do you care? It's not like it's coming out of your pocket. You're here with a job because of my purchase and everyone elses. Then she keeps asking, giving me an attitude so I tell her well, I don't know. I just like the bags! Then she gets all offensive. And the bitch didn't even give me my $0.05 bag credit! Fuck! If you can't keep your mouth shut questioning my purchase then maybe you shouldn't be a cashier! I wanted to tell her that I don't have time to discuss that she's wasting time from my break with her nonsense. If I was an outsider guest, and if she made the same comments to me, her ass would get a complaint.


From just reading it, it sounds like she was just genuinely curious about it, and making polite convo. 

Also, I almost always forget to give bag credit, not out of spite (okay, every now and again out of spite, but usually not). A POLITE “hey don’t forget the bag discount” and I always apply it.


----------



## GoodyNN (Apr 14, 2018)

She's doing her job. We are supposed to at least try to make small talk with the guest so they feel welcomed and valued.  Plus she probably legitimately didn't know why Hunter at Target is being so heavily pushed. I wouldn't if it weren't for TBR, because cashiers don't get team Huddle's and things get missed.


----------



## NPC (Apr 14, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> So I go on break a few minutes after 8am and make my selection of Hunter luggage and I would've checked out @SCO but it was closed so I have to go to the cashier. I put my items on the counter and she asks me "So what's the big deal with Hunter, everyone is talking about it?" I didn't want to say anything thinking why do you care? It's not like it's coming out of your pocket. You're here with a job because of my purchase and everyone elses. Then she keeps asking, giving me an attitude so I tell her well, I don't know. I just like the bags! Then she gets all offensive. And the bitch didn't even give me my $0.05 bag credit! Fuck! If you can't keep your mouth shut questioning my purchase then maybe you shouldn't be a cashier! I wanted to tell her that I don't have time to discuss that she's wasting time from my break with her nonsense. If I was an outsider guest, and if she made the same comments to me, her ass would get a complaint.



Damn, you're a shitty person. Who hurt you to make small talk so triggering?


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 14, 2018)

That's why I say troll. The cashier is paid to talk about your purchases and to make lighthearted small talk. And unless I missed something in orientation you don't get the 5 cents off the same purchase as when you buy the bag.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 14, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> That's why I say troll. The cashier is paid to talk about your purchases and to make lighthearted small talk. And unless I missed something in orientation you don't get the 5 cents off the same purchase as when you buy the bag.


Many states do not charge for bags.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 14, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Many states do not charge for bags.


The poster said he was buying a Hunter bag. My assumption is that's the bag he wanted 5 cents on.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 14, 2018)

Conversation as I was clocking in.

Other TM: "My cart is missing. I think a guest took it."
Me: Something in sympathy.
TM, as she's getting a zebra: "My zebra is missing too. It was in my cart. I think a guest has both."
Me: 
Me: "You better tell the LOD right now."
TM: "It's not that bad, I wasn't logged in."
Me:


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 14, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> From just reading it, it sounds like she was just genuinely curious about it, and making polite convo.
> 
> Also, I almost always forget to give bag credit, not out of spite (okay, every now and again out of spite, but usually not). A POLITE “hey don’t forget the bag discount” and I always apply it.


There was nothing polite about the way she spoke to me. And also that is not an excuse to forget bag discount. We are a store where 90% of guests bring in their own bag unless you want to throw away money and buy the flimsy plastic bag and she has been on the cashier force for YEARS. She needs to lose her grumpy attitude and if she doesn't know how to start a convo then maybe she shouldn't even open her mouth in the first place.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 14, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Conversation as I was clocking in.
> 
> Other TM: "My cart is missing. I think a guest took it."
> Me: Something in sympathy.
> ...


That's why I never leave my Zebra laying around. Always keep it in your back pocket if you don't want to use those gross holsters.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 14, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> The poster said he was buying a Hunter bag. My assumption is that's the bag he wanted 5 cents on.


Well, some municipalities do!


----------



## Bethy (Apr 14, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> TTOTM:  While I appreciate winning our "who can find the most expired ad" contest pretty much every week I help set ad, please be more careful taking down ad signs.  Entire aisles really shouldn't be missed.



Is this a real thing?? If so, it’s genius! Get all of HL on board so they actually pay attention to signs while they’re zoning! Partial bonus points for finding signs below the wrong product?!?


----------



## Bethy (Apr 14, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> There was nothing polite about the way she spoke to me. And also that is not an excuse to forget bag discount. We are a store where 90% of guests bring in their own bag unless you want to throw away money and buy the flimsy plastic bag and she has been on the cashier force for YEARS. She needs to lose her grumpy attitude and if she doesn't know how to start a convo then maybe she shouldn't even open her mouth in the first place.



Sounds like you’re the one with the grumpy attitude. As a new cashier right before Xmas, I asked the same types of questions about “Funkos”, “LOL dolls”, and “fingerlings”.  It basically went like:
Me- “oh wow these things have been so popular! What do they do??”
Guest- Explains some weird toy/collectible thing that I can’t relate to...
Me- “oh interesting! Never heard of them before...”

Couldn’t actually hold a conversation about this random toy; much like your cashier might not be as well-informed about high-end fashion brands.

So that’s a reason to shit on someone who has been loyal to the company that gives you a paycheck despite her getting paid shit for a decade of consistent and loyal service?


----------



## Bethy (Apr 14, 2018)

Bethy said:


> Sounds like you’re the one with the grumpy attitude. As a new cashier right before Xmas, I asked the same types of questions about “Funkos”, “LOL dolls”, and “fingerlings”.  It basically went like:
> Me- “oh wow these things have been so popular! What do they do??”
> Guest- Explains some weird toy/collectible thing that I can’t relate to...
> Me- “oh interesting! Never heard of them before...”
> ...




Oh and about the bags...really?!?!?
If your issue is about a cashier not remembering to give you a 5c discount; then again, you have bigger issues. If you really think that’s a serious problem, then bring it up to your supervisor. Best of luck...
Or just park further away and pick up change in the parking lot as you walk into the store.  Likely more productive.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 16, 2018)

TTOHLTM  Stop sending guests to GS to inquire about an item. If you don't see it available in the store we can't make it appear at GS.


----------



## Ahem (Apr 16, 2018)

To those leaders, "I don't know. Sometimes it works with some phones. Sometimes it doesn't" is the wrong answer when it comes to the Apple pay question. Know your damn workcenter. Samsung pay and apple/Google pay don't use the same tech. I find it hard to believe you've never been provided with this info so I'm refusing to give the benefit of the doubt rn


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 16, 2018)

Bethy said:


> Oh and about the bags...really?!?!?
> If your issue is about a cashier not remembering to give you a 5c discount; then again, you have bigger issues. If you really think that’s a serious problem, then bring it up to your supervisor. Best of luck...
> Or just park further away and pick up change in the parking lot as you walk into the store.  Likely more productive.


FYI, that's why many guests prefer to use self checkouts. Since the cashiers run their mouths faster than they run their hands and just slow down the transaction by just blabbering that they fail to give the right amount of change to you since they try to get you to focus more on the convo that you don't count the change they give you. So they later on steal the change they failed to give you a few bucks here and there. We've had cashiers fired for stealing money. And we've had cashiers who asked guests questions like "are you in a relationship" and they did get fired. And you as a cashier are supposed to do your job giving bag discounts. If the guest has to remimd you, then you got bigger issues. You are the same cashier who somehow gives me my receipt without giving me my $2.00 change.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 16, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> She's doing her job. We are supposed to at least try to make small talk with the guest so they feel welcomed and valued.  Plus she probably legitimately didn't know why Hunter at Target is being so heavily pushed. I wouldn't if it weren't for TBR, because cashiers don't get team Huddle's and things get missed.


I am a TM and a guest. It's not my job to teach her about a brand. I'm off the clock so I'm technically not supposed to be educating you about my purchase. I'm not getting paid for that. FYI, there have been print outs posted by the time clock regarding Hunter for Target. Read it. Or Google it. Otherwise don't motormouth. Your job is to ring me up not start asking questions slowing down the transaction when there is clearly a line behind me. If I don't want to answer your question then just zip it and move on and ring me up. Is that your new thing now that you're not answering me I'm not going to proceed with the transaction? Especially when you know I'm on break. None of you were at my store to know how the cashier was so how are you able to just side with her.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 16, 2018)

Pretty freaking sad when I wish it was @Planosss or @Kartman being this argumentative and, well, bitchy.  At least they are entertaining when they do so.


----------



## Kartman (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## louehans (Apr 16, 2018)

To all TMs: please don’t think that us at GS know the answer to everything and get upset when we don’t know. Please stop sending guests up to us for items you have already searched for and know we don’t have. Also do your own defects like you were all told to do and STOP making us do all your stuff when we have 100 million other things to do. Also, don’t get mad when we call out your reshop as if we are doing it just to spite you. Stop talking us and asking us questions when we are helping guests. Finally, don’t just leave your stuff on the counter when you know that our TLs hate stuff on the GS counters.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 16, 2018)

louehans said:


> To all TMs: please don’t think that us at GS know the answer to everything and get upset when we don’t know. Please stop sending guests up to us for items you have already searched for and know we don’t have. Also do your own defects like you were all told to do and STOP making us do all your stuff when we have 100 million other things to do. Also, don’t get mad when we call out your reshop as if we are doing it just to spite you. Stop talking us and asking us questions when we are helping guests. Finally, don’t just leave your stuff on the counter when you know that our TLs hate stuff on the GS counters.


This!!! I am sure I can add more.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 16, 2018)

Ahem said:


> To those leaders, "I don't know. Sometimes it works with some phones. Sometimes it doesn't" is the wrong answer when it comes to the Apple pay question. Know your damn workcenter. Samsung pay and apple/Google pay don't use the same tech. I find it hard to believe you've never been provided with this info so I'm refusing to give the benefit of the doubt rn


we do not accept apple or google pay. samsung pay will occasionally work because it emulated a physical card.


----------



## NPC (Apr 16, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> I am a TM and a guest. It's not my job to teach her about a brand. I'm off the clock so I'm technically not supposed to be educating you about my purchase. I'm not getting paid for that. FYI, there have been print outs posted by the time clock regarding Hunter for Target. Read it. Or Google it. Otherwise don't motormouth. Your job is to ring me up not start asking questions slowing down the transaction when there is clearly a line behind me. If I don't want to answer your question then just zip it and move on and ring me up. Is that your new thing now that you're not answering me I'm not going to proceed with the transaction? Especially when you know I'm on break. None of you were at my store to know how the cashier was so how are you able to just side with her.



She was asking you about the brand as small talk. Jesus fucking christ. The point is, you go on about what you like about the brand if you want. Or, if you're in a cunty mood like usual, you don't. Both are fine reactions. But acting like she's somehow wrong for asking the great and powerful you a question, is fucking ridiculous. At least have the sense of mind to understand that.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 16, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> That's why I say troll. The cashier is paid to talk about your purchases and to make lighthearted small talk. And unless I missed something in orientation you don't get the 5 cents off the same purchase as when you buy the bag.


Heck - I’ve been known to give people the 5¢ off if they don’t take a bag. It’s a nickel- I doubt it will break Target’s bank.


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 16, 2018)

ttotm: stop spraying piss all over the br toilet seat, asshole


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 16, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> TTOHLTM Stop sending guests to GS to inquire about an item. If you don't see it available in the store we can't make it appear at GS.





louehans said:


> To all TMs: please don’t think that us at GS know the answer to everything and get upset when we don’t know. Please stop sending guests up to us for items you have already searched for and know we don’t have. Also do your own defects like you were all told to do and STOP making us do all your stuff when we have 100 million other things to do. Also, don’t get mad when we call out your reshop as if we are doing it just to spite you. Stop talking us and asking us questions when we are helping guests. Finally, don’t just leave your stuff on the counter when you know that our TLs hate stuff on the GS counters.



PREACH!! I'm sick and tired of having guests sent up to Guest Service with unrealistic expectations of what we can and can't do, especially when it was a team member who should know better. I've overheard many conversations where a TM tells a guest "just go up to Guest Services, they'll be able to help you" when the guest has an unreasonable request that we can't accommodate.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 16, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> PREACH!! I'm sick and tired of having guests sent up to Guest Service with unrealistic expectations of what we can and can't do, especially when it was a team member who should know better. I've overheard many conversations where a TM tells a guest "just go up to Guest Services, they'll be able to help you" when the guest has an unreasonable request that we can't accommodate.


the worst offender? target.com. not even gonna explain since I know my GSTMs know what I mean and all have their fair share of stories


----------



## Mysterious (Apr 16, 2018)

To Mysterious from the "favorite" TL; "Mysterious, you got to stop talking so we can get this warehouse clean." My tasklist normally consist of: Backroom, Guest Service calls, Flexible Fulfillment (OPU, SFS, DriveUp), Salefloor support and Receiving Back-up.






Meanwhile, this TL acts like an ETL (no disrespect to those reading this) and doesn't get hand-on. Tells hardworking individuals to shut up and will talk to the slackers casually. We have lost some reliable, tenured team members because of this TL and the STL just lets it slide. Due to confidentiality, am unaware if there are monitoring that TL's performance. Just a walking hypocrite.

/end rant


----------



## IcePeasant (Apr 16, 2018)

TATETLS: This conversation I had today just made me realize how fucking pathetic you all are, even my favorite one. My promotion to guest is soon to happen.


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 16, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> From just reading it, it sounds like she was just genuinely curious about it, and making polite convo.
> 
> Also, I almost always forget to give bag credit, not out of spite (okay, every now and again out of spite, but usually not). A POLITE “hey don’t forget the bag discount” and I always apply it.



I dont cashier much if at all anymore while working in Market but every single time I rang up that discount the guest let me know before I even rang up 1 item when I back up cashiered in the past.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Apr 16, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> we do not accept apple or google pay. samsung pay will occasionally work because it emulated a physical card.



It's with certain phones and you gotta get the sweet spot.. which is the actuall magnet reader. And the sweet spot is cranky per each phone! Lol


----------



## Ahem (Apr 17, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> we do not accept apple or google pay. samsung pay will occasionally work because it emulated a physical card.



Yea....  gstls in my store should know. Other people in my store don't know and I've corrected them as well, but I'm annoyed I've had to correct leaders of the front damn lanes. They should know! I know because former tech enthusiast. But they should know because it's they're gd job. Samsung pay should always work though as long as they position it properly. The card reader can't tell the difference between it and a card, as you said. If it's not working, they just gotta troubleshoot or hopefully they brought their wallet in


----------



## Octavian11 (Apr 17, 2018)

Yes, I'm sure you think that other team members "don't deserve hours" and that you "do all the work", but what's up with your 3 call outs this month plus the 4 PDDs and 1 Corrective Action for UNSATISFACTORY PERFORMANCE.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Apr 18, 2018)

TTOTM. You are neither blind or illiterate, so next time when equipment has a note on it in the charger don't fucking take it. And surely don't play dumb then slyly put it back a hour later


----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2018)

Ugh whiny-ass PMT wont just store the fucking decals he asked for in his room ffs


----------



## Times Up (Apr 19, 2018)

TTOTM:   No you can not hide at your register and sit on the bagging area since you are in the back row.   
Yes, we were slow the other day, we had bad weather.  However, if I am standing in front of my lane greeting the handful 
of guests that we had and asking them if they are ready to check out.....you can bet I am directing them to YOUR lane before
my own.  

And GSTL, where were you for 2 hours????


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 19, 2018)

StOp PuTtInG yOuR sTyRoFoAm iN tHe FuCkInG bAlEr FoR fUcKs SaKe


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 19, 2018)

to that one gsa: dude you're literally the only reason I still work in the front end

I think my store is looking to make me GSA when I turn 18 and idk if I want to do it anymore


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 19, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> TTOTM:   No you can not hide at your register and sit on the bagging area since you are in the back row.
> Yes, we were slow the other day, we had bad weather.  However, if I am standing in front of my lane greeting the handful
> of guests that we had and asking them if they are ready to check out.....you can bet I am directing them to YOUR lane before
> my own.
> ...



I'm surprised she wasn't sent to the floor to zone. On those exceedingly rare occasions when we have more cashiers than needed, they get sent out to zone.


----------



## GoodyNN (Apr 19, 2018)

I've never seen a GSA or GSTL zoning. Extra cashiers, definitely. 

Oh, wait. You mean the cashier sitting on her bagging area. Never mind


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 19, 2018)

LOL, yeah. I realized after I posted it I quoted your whole post and not just the first part. #toolazytoedit


----------



## Times Up (Apr 19, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> I'm surprised she wasn't sent to the floor to zone. On those exceedingly rare occasions when we have more cashiers than needed, they get sent out to zone.



That's usually the case at my store too, but the GSTL was no where to be found.  So no one to tell said cashier to go do some work,


----------



## WalksforMiles (Apr 19, 2018)

I was going to write something very nasty but have decided to take the high road. 

There is a huge personality problem at my store. 
Lots of slackers, negative and outright hateful people. 
My store upper leadership seems to love them. Speaking of which, there’s a lot of terrible TLs as well. 

It just baffles me as to how badly a store can screw up. Just about everything is dysfunctional and there’s a toxic, unhealthy atmosphere everyday. 

It can’t ever be a good sign when I avoid and despise over 80% of the people I work with.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 19, 2018)

You need to find a new job, dude. Corporate bullshit happens everywhere, but as long as you like the people you work with (and for), you can generally get through it together. When you hate nearly everyone you work with, then it's really time to go.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 19, 2018)

Its time for THOSE people to go. Guess what? Chances are you will deal with the same garbage people at a new job. Just do your job, ignore them and try calling the hotline regards the upper leadership.


----------



## HiddenPenguin (Apr 19, 2018)

WalksforMiles said:


> It can’t ever be a good sign when I avoid and despise over 80% of the people I work with.



Is transferring an option?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 20, 2018)

TTOTM: no, I am not a Target TM, but yes, I AM allowed in the back room to bring out garbage back. Since all of the pharmacy is behind our gates, we have no other option. You keep asking if you can “help me” and I keep telling you I’m just bringing the pharmacy garbage back. Then you ask if I’m “allowed” back there and I tell you “yes,” and you can ask “STL *name*” if you have any concerns.” This has been going on AT LEAST 6 months, so fucking ASK STL *name* for the love of god!


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 20, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> I think my store is looking to make me GSA when I turn 18 and idk if I want to do it anymore



RUN BOI RUN


----------



## masterofalltrades (Apr 20, 2018)

WalksforMiles said:


> I was going to write something very nasty but have decided to take the high road.
> 
> There is a huge personality problem at my store.
> Lots of slackers, negative and outright hateful people.
> ...


That sounds just like my store.


----------



## NewCashierLT (Apr 20, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> To that one team member: Please don't try the gift card loophole to use your team member discount without paying cash or with a Red Card. I understand you don't want to carry lots of cash when shopping, but suspending your transaction, buying a gift card with another credit/debit card to cover the balance of your other transaction, and using the gift card to pay for your transaction is against Target policy and it shocks me that you do that regularly when shopping at your own Target store. I am really surprised if it's true that your store "encourages" you to use this practice when shopping and I wonder if the AP at your store is looking into this.


I posted about this incident in another thread, but this situation happened again. However, my GSTL didn't back me up and let the team member use this loophole. I have to really wonder if this was because the GSTL seemed to be really close to the team member in question. The team member was very rude to me when I flipped my light to ask the GSTL if this was allowed, and she accused me of trying to cheat her out of her discount. I try and ignore rude guests in general, but I am going to talk to AP/call the hotline and let them know about this because I am sure that it is against the discount policy, not to mention that I want to protect myself in case this falls on me.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 21, 2018)

TTOTM:  Either you've gone crazy or I've gone crazy, because to me it looked like everything waiting at the fitting room for me already hung up were hung backwards.  Every item, except for one pair of sweatpants.


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 21, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> TTOTM:  Either you've gone crazy or I've gone crazy, because to me it looked like everything waiting at the fitting room for me already hung up were hung backwards.  Every item, except for one pair of sweatpants.



pardon the dumb question but how can clothes be hung backwards? aren't shirts and pants mostly symmetrical?


----------



## sprinklesontop (Apr 21, 2018)

canttouchthis777 said:


> pardon the dumb question but how can clothes be hung backwards? aren't shirts and pants mostly symmetrical?



@Jenna120 is referring to the direction of the hanger.  The hanger should look like a question-mark (?).... that's how you know it's the "front of the hanger".  Ideally..... the front of the clothing would correspond.  Otherwise, it would be backwards.  

I feel like I should use the sarcasm font for the following comment.... but I can't:

_I know it sounds so simple to "hang clothes" ..... duh, right?  But you have approximately 12-15 different types of hangers/attachments for different apparel in different departments.  If merchandise is on the wrong hanger....... it creates total chaos amongst the Team.    It's our version of rocket-science. _


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 21, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> @Jenna120 is referring to the direction of the hanger.  The hanger should look like a question-mark (?).... that's how you know it's the "front of the hanger".  Ideally..... the front of the clothing would correspond.  Otherwise, it would be backwards.
> 
> I feel like I should use the sarcasm font for the following comment.... but I can't:
> 
> _I know it sounds so simple to "hang clothes" ..... duh, right?  But you have approximately 12-15 different types of hangers/attachments for different apparel in different departments.  If merchandise is on the wrong hanger....... it creates total chaos amongst the Team.    It's our version of rocket-science. _



EVERYTHING MAKES SENSE NOW. This must be what it feels like to get a diploma on graduation day.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Apr 21, 2018)

canttouchthis777 said:


> EVERYTHING MAKES SENSE NOW. This must be what it feels like to get a diploma on graduation day.



Hahahahaha...... yes, we give the Team a *cap and gown* on graduation day...... on completely different hangers, of course.


----------



## GoodyNN (Apr 21, 2018)

Okay, nobody ever taught me this when we had to start hanging reshop at GS. Because I'm no longer a GS regular, it was in place for about 2 weeks before I dealt with it for the fi And I don't pay attention to the direction of the hook at home or when taking clothes off the hanger at cash. So I'm probably one of the ones hanging stuff backwards. I also don't know what is hung and what is folded on a table.

In other words, don't bitch about GS making it harder on you until after you've taken time to educate EACH of us working the desk on what you want. This was dumped on us with inadequate instruction (as always) and has in fact been revised at least three times at my store, again with inadequate instruction.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 21, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> In other words, don't bitch about GS making it harder on you until after you've taken time to educate EACH of us working the desk on what you want. This was dumped on us with inadequate instruction (as always) and has in fact been revised at least three times at my store, again with inadequate instruction.



Woah, what bit you in the ass?  I never said a word about GS.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Apr 21, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> ......In other words, don't bitch about GS making it harder on you until after you've taken time to educate EACH of us working the desk on what you want. This was dumped on us with inadequate instruction (as always) and has in fact been revised at least three times at my store, again with inadequate instruction.





Jenna120 said:


> Woah, what bit you in the ass?  I never said a word about GS.



And...... I was just trying to "make light" of a situation we ALL go thru at the Fitting Room.  Don't get your panties in a wad, Goody.  Or do.  Either way, you won't have to hang them.


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 21, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> Don't get your panties in a wad, Goody.  Or do.  Either way, you won't have to hang them.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 21, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> I try and ignore rude guests in general, but I am going to talk to AP/call the hotline and let them know about this because I am sure that it is against the discount policy, not to mention that I want to protect myself in case this falls on me.


Talk to AP first; hotline is ONLY after you've gone thru the chain of command at your store.
If AP's efforts are thwarted, they can either reach out to their district liaison or BP.
Main thing is to notify them & put this TM (& GSTL buddy) on their radar.
Since they seem to be besties, I wouldn't discuss it with them any more.


----------



## Selfish (Apr 21, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Talk to AP first; hotline is ONLY after you've gone thru the chain of command at your store.
> If AP's efforts are thwarted, they can either reach out to their district liaison or BP.
> Main thing is to notify them & put this TM (& GSTL buddy) on their radar.
> Since they seem to be besties, I wouldn't discuss it with them any more.


The hotline is meant to be anonymous though. If you go through the chain of command, nothing gets done, and then your STL suddenly gets a call from the DTL about _the very same issue you brought up_, they're going to know it was you who called.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Apr 21, 2018)

To that New Mobile/Tech Team 'Lead' 

I get it, there's 3 of you there  (????why tho???)  And showing a new one around but you guys don't need 2 sets of keys !! We only have 3 keys and there all signed out, I have one, the opener has one, and you have one. 

The other two don't need keys, you can share. I'm doing counts on the games, I need them more. The LoD thought it was suspicious


----------



## zabbaza (Apr 23, 2018)

TTOTM: stop breaking all the rules please. Stop hiding shit that you want to buy later. Stop trash talking TLs in the chat. Stop taking extra long "15" minute breaks. Stop using your discount for your boyfriend. You're one of the few people in our department who's actually really good at your job and gives a shit about doing it well. If you get fired I'm gonna be really bummed.

TTOTM: could you stop being so whiny and argumentative? I'm not your mother. Don't argue with me about which zones you're in or whether you need to come get reshop or when you're going to take your lunch or when it's your turn at the fitting room. You're making things harder for yourself and for the rest of us. Just grow up and do what you're supposed to do.


----------



## countingsheep (Apr 23, 2018)

Ttoetl: I know you changed my schedule and removed my shifts. I know you did it to other tms who dont take your crap. I also know the games you are playing with your picks of the litter. I also know two faced backstabbers like you never last long. I wont be sewing you this fourth quarter.


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 23, 2018)

TTOTM: You fucked yourself. I do feel bad for you. Hope you get the help you so desperately need.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Apr 23, 2018)

To that Mobile TM

I still don't like you

Why are you picking up phone calls, you heard me say I got that call  and you still did it anyways. Then you ask me If I made commission


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 23, 2018)

Ttotm: you come to me telling me you got an unsatisfactory review due to attendance and inneficiency and you got only a 10 cent raise. Well, you should've not been no call no showing and calling off a lot and when you are given a task to do such as push the meat fast movers, you take like two hours. So who's fault is it you only got a 10 cent raise? Now you think I will take in your point of view when I clearly know you got what you deserved. You're lucky you didn't get fired for all your crap!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 23, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> To that Mobile TM
> 
> I still don't like you
> 
> Why are you picking up phone calls, you heard me say I got that call  and you still did it anyways. Then you ask me If I made commission


Lol I wish someone picked up all the GS calls for me


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Apr 23, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Lol I wish someone picked up all the GS calls for me


I wouldn't mind if he wasn't so cocky and commission hungry, plus all our calls are inventory related


----------



## TTGOz (Apr 23, 2018)

TO THAT ONE CASHIER

WHO KEEPS PUTTING HER SHIFTS UP ON BRANCH,

KEEPS TEXTING ME, AND

MESSAGING ME ON BRANCH TO TAKE HER CASHIER SHIFTS;

HAVE YOU HEARD OF A TIME OFF REQUEST?

IT'S FAIRLY EASY TO DO!

YOU JUST GO INTO EHR AND INTO MY TIME SELF SERVICE,

LOG IN,

REQUEST TIME OFF,

WOW, SO EASY.

YOU PUT ALL OF YOUR SHIFTS UP EVERY WEEK AND NEVER WORK.

HOW YOU STILL WORK HERE BOGGLES ME.

====

just this morning, she messages me for the 100th time in the last 4 weeks saying "hey can you work for me Thursday I want to go see my dying grandma and then I'M OFF TO FLORIDA!!!"

like seriously WHAT THE FUCK. your grandma is dying and you're more strung up on getting to Florida in time. I never respond to your messages, I never EVER work cashier shifts if I don't have to, why do you do this to me.

this post should actually be directed to all of my store's cashiers who are in highschool who haven't heard of priorities and working a day of their life. There's at least 2-3 call ins a day for the evening shifts and it's just shit the entire night every night on the front lanes.

If these cashiers understand priority, they need to figure out real quick if school/social life is more important than getting to work when you're scheduled, but it seems there's a conflict, and they all need to be removed ASAP.


----------



## Myfeethurt (Apr 23, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> the worst offender? target.com. not even gonna explain since I know my GSTMs know what I mean and all have their fair share of stories


I wish I could like this a million times. Target.com give our guests the impression we can access all the guests information at the touch of a button.  How many times do I have to explain to guests that we have registers not computers?.


----------



## GoodyNN (Apr 23, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> KEEPS TEXTING ME



That's why nobody but HR has my phone number.


----------



## TTGOz (Apr 23, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> That's why nobody but HR has my phone number.



I hung out with her once like 5 years ago and she has my facebook and she kind of treated me like doodoo but I never unfriended her. I just unfriended her like an hour ago because I honestly never thought I'd have a problem with her lmao


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 23, 2018)

I've always thought it was particularly cute that the social media team tells guests to come into the store if they have a problem with the online application and ask for the ETL-HR, even though most stores don't have one anymore.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 24, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> I've always thought it was particularly cute that the social media team tells guests to come into the store if they have a problem with the online application and ask for the ETL-HR, even though most stores don't have one anymore.



left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing, and the middle hand is undermining them both


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 24, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> I hung out with her once like 5 years ago and she has my facebook and she kind of treated me like doodoo but I never unfriended her. I just unfriended her like an hour ago because I honestly never thought I'd have a problem with her lmao


My cell phone has a block/auto reject feature.  That'll solve the phone calls.


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 24, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing, and the middle hand is undermining them both


It's like when mySupport told me to work with my ETL-Plano.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 24, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> It's like when mySupport told me to work with my ETL-Plano.



funny joke, mySupport. I’m honestly surprised at how little the other parts of Target Corp know about stores operations...


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 24, 2018)

LOD: "Idk, mysupport it."
mySupport: "Please to be doing the needful and partner with the ETL-Cart Attendant to overcome the challenge for the guest." _marks resolved_


----------



## TTGOz (Apr 24, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> My cell phone has a block/auto reject feature.  That'll solve the phone calls.



I just found out my LG G6 can do that. First phone ive had that will block numbers without having to submit a request to Verizon lmao


----------



## GoodyNN (Apr 24, 2018)

I create a "do not answer" entry in my address book, set it to a silent "ringtone" and send all calls under that account directly to voicemail.


----------



## soyaxo (Apr 24, 2018)

Lol I did that once, and the TL texted me instead.


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 26, 2018)

To that one ETL *for the love that all that is good please speak up when using the walky!!* Love the guy but seriously when he talks its so low, on the walky I can't make out what he's saying!


----------



## Bosch (Apr 26, 2018)

Susie said:


> To that one ETL *for the love that all that is good please speak up when using the walky!!* Love the guy but seriously when he talks its so low, on the walky I can't make out what he's saying!



No lie, just the other day one of the ETL's was it seemed whispering and I had to finally say you need to speak up to talk over the crown running, the bailer running and the vendor getting  checked in, so can you repeat that for us back here..


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 26, 2018)

Bosch said:


> No lie, just the other day one of the ETL's was it seemed whispering and I had to finally say you need to speak up to talk over the crown running, the bailer running and the vendor getting  checked in, so can you repeat that for us back here..


lol I would tell him but I haven't been working  at my store for terribly long and I'd feel kinda weird doing it even tho I know he's a chill guy


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 26, 2018)

Susie said:


> To that one ETL *for the love that all that is good please speak up when using the walky!!* Love the guy but seriously when he talks its so low, on the walky I can't make out what he's saying!


Careful, or you'll get our GSTL and operator who screech so loud everyone scrambles to turn their walkies off as soon as they hear them start talking.


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 27, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Careful, or you'll get our GSTL and operator who screech so loud everyone scrambles to turn their walkies off as soon as they hear them start talking.


Honestly would rather have that. Cuz at this point I have the walky turned all the way up and and up to my ear and I still can't make
out half of what he's saying


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 27, 2018)

Susie said:


> Honestly would rather have that. Cuz at this point I have the walky turned all the way up and and up to my ear and I still can't make
> out half of what he's saying


That's just like my APS. It's excusable while has failing someone on the floor, but when he s on camera and still super quite I just want to scream.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 27, 2018)

to that one closing lead: dude I am SO glad that you're closing every night M-F now

you're a fun guy to be around and make shitty closes bearable to deal with

I thought I was in trouble once but he wanted me to switch to another channel so he could point out that an attractive guest would be coming up for an exchange


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 27, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> I thought I was in trouble once but he wanted me to switch to another channel so he could point out that an attractive guest would be coming up for an exchange



did you guys smash


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 28, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> TO THAT ONE CASHIER
> 
> WHO KEEPS PUTTING HER SHIFTS UP ON BRANCH,
> 
> ...


I've seen people that do that.  They only stay on the payroll for the discount.


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 28, 2018)

TTOBRTM: if you could stop starting FA batches and then not finishing them in the morning before SFS arrives, that'd be great.


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 28, 2018)

To the operator: please stop forwarding prank calls to guest service and just hang up on them lol


----------



## BackroomBear (Apr 28, 2018)

Fluttervale said:


> I've seen people that do that.  They only stay on the payroll for the discount.


5hrs a week. I’m semi guilty there. But spot is also a good workout for me. 6 miles and moving heavy stuff for a few hours is good. Keeping the discount is nice too


----------



## GoodyNN (Apr 29, 2018)

Okay, so what was up with that? You brought me a pair of shoes, telling a nearby GSA that you needed to buy them for your brother. I scanned them, you told me to void it, and walked away with the shoes?

Ohhhhhhhhh. You were checking to see whether I was gonna scan the box or the tag. Glad I passed the test.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Apr 29, 2018)

To the GsTM/Cashier 

God bless your young soul, you responded to the "Additional Cashiers to Electronics" call that the Target Mobile placed, no one ever does that. I should've said responded to it on the walkie but it was so funny. What a good guy


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 30, 2018)

TTOTM: I know you're new, but it is NOT acceptable to bring a cart full of reshop to Guest Service at the end of your shift that you collected while you were zoning. Make sure you leave yourself enough time to work out any reshop that you have before you leave. 

We're underscheduled on the front end but we're still expected to come clean from reshop every night without anyone in hardlines helping.


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 30, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> ...enough time...



what is this mystical substance and which dimension do I go to obtain some?


----------



## NKG (Apr 30, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> To the operator: please stop forwarding prank calls to guest service and just hang up on them lol



Yes! Or the GSA/GSTL


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 30, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> TTOTM: I know you're new, but it is NOT acceptable to bring a cart full of reshop to Guest Service at the end of your shift that you collected while you were zoning. Make sure you leave yourself enough time to work out any reshop that you have before you leave.
> 
> We're underscheduled on the front end but we're still expected to come clean from reshop every night without anyone in hardlines helping.


Hardlines is expected to sort their reshop and do their defectives at the front end. If they don't, I will remind them.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Apr 30, 2018)

Wouldn't that be different by each store, we just give the strays to Guest Services


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 30, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> Wouldn't that be different by each store, we just give the strays to Guest Services



No, at least it shouldn’t be. Company wide the best practice is for them to sort and work out their own reshop.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Apr 30, 2018)

That wouldnt work in all stores to be honest.  The leads in my store expects us to give Guest Services our Strays from zoning. Sales Floor doesn't always have the time to sort reshop between being called up for Backup and finishing their zones. Then again all stores are different.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 30, 2018)

On the flip side, with the tasks that I’m expected to complete, another cart of reshop to sort could put me behind or add to the chaos that is a busy day at Guest Service


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 30, 2018)

Sad as it sounds, I'm not sure what we do, but I think we play it by ear.  I've heard the LOD tell GS sometimes to set up several carts for different areas in hardlines instead of having just a single hardlines cart.  I've often gone up and seen unsorted carts containing a bunch of stuff from all over the store that GS sorts when they have a moment.  But other times someone in hardlines and/or market and I are pulling stuff out of those unsorted carts and figuring out who gets what if there's a jumbled cart there when we go up to get our reshop.


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 30, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> No, at least it shouldn’t be. Company wide the best practice is for them to sort and work out their own reshop.


Wtf I wish even the LODs will just dump like 3 full carts of sort at a time on us not to mention all the hardlines people, our GS is always a mess


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 1, 2018)

I do my best to put back as much as possible and sort what I can't, do my own repairs, defectives, etc., but sometimes the store is a disaster, and we keep getting called to the lanes and there just isn't time to sort and put back all the reshop. By 9-10 at night GS is pretty dead, so they're pretty chill about sorting stuff.

Now, the dayside/mid folks who do that shit, despite being told specifically not to? DIAF. Unfortunately one of those is my near-name-doppleganger, which kind of sucks. Seriously, child, don't just leave a random 3 tier in the middle of the aisle. If you can't be arsed to sort it, at least tell someone how far you got and what that cart is, as we really don't know.


----------



## calimero (May 1, 2018)

TTotl : can you stop threatening TMs With Loosing  their job if they voice their opinions about your work ethic ???? 
And telling them that you have a list of Infractions doesn’t help either ...


----------



## CeeCee (May 1, 2018)

calimero said:


> TTotl : can you stop threatening TMs With Loosing  their job if they voice their opinions about your work ethic ????
> And telling them that you have a list of Infractions doesn’t help either ...


Sounds like a “hostile work environment”. Time to go over their head.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 1, 2018)

TTOTM: please stop doing my job before I get there. Yes, I understand you're being helpful, but you're literally leaving your own tasks unfinished, while doing mine.
And doing them wrong, I might add.
I always have to fix what you eff up.
It's sad, because we do the same job.
Just ... please bon't do me any favors.
Because when you do, I not only have to do what you REFUSED to do, despite being scheduled to do it, but I have to fix what you did of MY responsibilities, too. Because you suck.
Please stop sucking.

Our TL has spoken to you about this before. So, stop sucking. Thanks.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 1, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> I am a TM and a guest. It's not my job to teach her about a brand. I'm off the clock so I'm technically not supposed to be educating you about my purchase. I'm not getting paid for that. FYI, there have been print outs posted by the time clock regarding Hunter for Target. Read it. Or Google it. Otherwise don't motormouth. Your job is to ring me up not start asking questions slowing down the transaction when there is clearly a line behind me. If I don't want to answer your question then just zip it and move on and ring me up. Is that your new thing now that you're not answering me I'm not going to proceed with the transaction? Especially when you know I'm on break. None of you were at my store to know how the cashier was so how are you able to just side with her.



Please don't come to my store and treat my cashiers like this. Thank you.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 1, 2018)

TTOTM: You are such a Queen. Thank you for being born. Our team would be much less team-y without your smiling face, shining personally, and sass. 
Do your go-backs, eat your snick-snacks, and don't let entitled new employees be mean to you. Or just come find me and I will make them run around like a chicken with their head cut off for the entire shift.

Edited: typo..


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 2, 2018)

TTOTM: You may have worked here longer than me, but that doesn't mean that you automatically know more than me. Your poor attitude and shitty attendance is why you aren't a Service Advocate, not because the Leaders hate you.

Get a grip, girl. (also covering a GSA break doesn't make you my boss [even for 15 minutes])


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 2, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> TTOTM: You may have worked here longer than me, but that doesn't mean that you automatically know more than me. Your poor attitude and shitty attendance is why you aren't a Service Advocate, not because the Leaders hate you.
> 
> Get a grip, girl. (also covering a GSA break doesn't make you my boss [even for 15 minutes])


 
And being a GSA doesn't make you an LOD. Lol. Some people's kids.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 2, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> And being a GSA doesn't make you an LOD. Lol. Some people's kids.



There's one GSA at my store who acts like he's a GSTL. He's tried to pull me off stage and coach me, but I shut that down real quick and I heard he got talked to afterwards about leaving the lanes without anyone watching. I just want to tell him dude, stop acting like you're a team lead and focus on getting cashiers their breaks on time (he's awful about that)


----------



## calimero (May 2, 2018)

Ttotm: no it is not because of the color of your skin that no one will help you in your new position , it is only because you are a bitch !!! You burnt way too many bridges ....good luck ...


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 2, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> There's one GSA at my store who acts like he's a GSTL. He's tried to pull me off stage and coach me, but I shut that down real quick and I heard he got talked to afterwards about leaving the lanes without anyone watching. I just want to tell him dude, stop acting like you're a team lead and focus on getting cashiers their breaks on time (he's awful about that)



Lawd. That's one of the things I LOVE about being a GSA: I'm technically not allowed to coach. I'm the good guy. Lol. Who even wants to be the hand of correctional discipline? Not me. I like being the pleb right now.
My cashiers trust me. It's nice.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 4, 2018)

TTOETLAP: 

Please, stop flirting with all the girls you knew from high school.  You’re missing actual subjects and potential apps because you think you’re hot stuff.
While you’re at it, respond to your damn name on the walkie.  It shouldn’t take 4 people and physically hunting you down to tip you off to a concealment in progress.
If I’m sarcastic with you that means I trust you know that I’m joking.  I am not “challenging your authority”.  Don’t try to threaten me, I’ve been here longer, know more about your work center than you do sometimes, and I don’t lose equipment from a locked office unlike you.


----------



## WalksforMiles (May 4, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TTOETLAP:
> 
> Please, stop flirting with all the girls you knew from high school.  You’re missing actual subjects and potential apps because you think you’re hot stuff.
> While you’re at it, respond to your damn name on the walkie.  It shouldn’t take 4 people and physically hunting you down to tip you off to a concealment in progress.
> If I’m sarcastic with you that means I trust you know that I’m joking.  I am not “challenging your authority”.  Don’t try to threaten me, I’ve been here longer, know more about your work center than you do sometimes, and I don’t lose equipment from a locked office unlike you.



Damn, what a shitty ETLAP.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 5, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TTOETLAP: you moron, you shouldn’t be offering to smuggle alcohol to teenage, underage softlines girls, especially since you’re underage too right now!  Holy shit how can one dude be so stupid.  You’re a walking lawsuit waiting to happen.


HOTLINE HOTLINE HOTLINE


----------



## redeye58 (May 5, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TTOETLAP: you moron, you shouldn’t be offering to smuggle alcohol to teenage, underage softlines girls, *especially since you’re underage too right now! * Holy shit how can one dude be so stupid.  You’re a walking lawsuit waiting to happen.


WTF?!
How old is your ETL-AP? 20?!


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 5, 2018)

Who is your ETL AP related to (or who did he fuck) to get that position? It seems weird that an underage would be promoted to that position, let alone someone so clearly unfit for it, without, uh, extenuating circumstances.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 5, 2018)

Cronyism. Of course. Hotline that shit, ASAP. You can't trust your store to deal with it appropriately, unless you know one of the other leaders is pissed about his promotion. ETA: And may not have seen all the things the TMs have seen, and need more ammo to try build a case against him.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 5, 2018)

To that Mobile/tech TL, what the fuck ever you are 

Stop trying to sell to Team Members, none of us wants a upgrade or Direct TV. It's not good that now people up Front know about you and shenanigans


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 5, 2018)

ALSO

Please don't complain about how your DM won't schedule 2 of you guys there at a time, seeing you guys barely get any sales to begin with. Also that's our fucking job too, we're there too help. You just want us out of the picture


----------



## Tessa120 (May 6, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Who is your ETL AP related to (or who did he fuck) to get that position? It seems weird that an underage would be promoted to that position, let alone someone so clearly unfit for it, without, uh, extenuating circumstances.



A 20 year old can hold an associates degree or be a military veteran, both of which look good on paper, but said 20 year old is still underage.  And I'm pretty sure he wouldn't have listed liquoring up teen girls as a job skill.  This may be the first time he's shown his irresponsibility.

Still, he gotta go, and definitely the hotline.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 6, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> A 20 year old can hold an associates degree or be a military veteran, both of which look good on paper, but said 20 year old is still underage.  And I'm pretty sure he wouldn't have listed liquoring up teen girls as a job skill.  This may be the first time he's shown his irresponsibility.
> 
> Still, he gotta go, and definitely the hotline.


I’m going to try to pull him aside and tell him how it looks to a bystander if I witness anything  to give him a chance to clean up his act, but if he doesn’t stop after that I’ll have no choice but to call the hotline.


----------



## BackroomBear (May 6, 2018)

To my TL: even after 20+ years with Target even the youngin’s can teach you a thing or two. Just did today and it was funny to watch my TLs brain explode that they didn’t know all these years


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 6, 2018)

Grab some popcorn y’all, this one’s a doozy. 

TTSalesfloorTMs: You can’t make up potentially career ending rumors about the ETL-AP just because he won’t let you hang around talking.  That could have gotten both him (and you, once people found out you made it all up) in deep legal trouble as well as in trouble with HR at the store level.  You should be ashamed of yourselves. 

TTGSAs&ETL-AP: Thank you for showing concern about me and offering to try to help in any way you guys could when you noticed me having a panic attack in the middle of work.  You guys have hearts of gold.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 6, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> Grab some popcorn y’all, this one’s a doozy.
> 
> TTSalesfloorTMs: You can’t make up potentially career ending rumors about the ETL-AP just because he won’t let you hang around talking.  That could have gotten both him (and you, once people found out you made it all up) in deep legal trouble as well as in trouble with HR at the store level.  You should be ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> TTGSAs&ETL-AP: Thank you for showing concern about me and offering to try to help in any way you guys could when you noticed me having a panic attack in the middle of work.  You guys have hearts of gold.



Question.  You posted earlier that you talked to him about the liquor and it was all a big misunderstanding.  Now that post is gone, and you're saying that someone started false rumors about him.  Are the two connected?


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 6, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Question.  You posted earlier that you talked to him about the liquor and it was all a big misunderstanding.  Now that post is gone, and you're saying that someone started false rumors about him.  Are the two connected?


Yes.  The girls made that up, trying to get rid of him, in addition to another rumor someone else started that I hadn’t mentioned.  The previous post had been made before I had all the details on both, hence my deleting it and updating.


----------



## DavidorJared (May 8, 2018)

TTOTM whose leaving, i wish i could tell you how stupid you are. I know you're leaving because you get almost no hours with completely open availability compared to me who has to restrict my availability due to school. I know they schedule you clopening shifts all the time too. I just wanna tell you that you've been a complete fool and if you took 5 mins to sit down and think, you'd realize that its because they've been trying to push you out for months now. You need constant baby sitting to get anything done, and you think you're slick as hell when you close at night by not doing anything but following other tms around so you can chit chat, but they/we all know. Also fyi, i wasn't "stealing" your hours, no one has to babysit me, ill be honest and say that i don't even work all that hard sometimes, the difference is that i happen to work at all and when compared to you it makes me a better employee by miles. 

So stop walking around telling everyone that your leaving and how fucked we'll be, they could replace you with a bag of sand and at least the bag of sand would do more work by holding a door open all day then you could.

Honestly i'm so glad this guy is leaving though, i'm just a little sad because theres a chance he'll come back. He'll be leaving to work at a warehouse job where he's required to lift heaving objects all day, 10 hours a day, mandatory overtime, in a freezer. He's never worked a hard day in his life, and never will, he'll crack in a week at most.


----------



## sprinklesontop (May 8, 2018)

DavidorJared said:


> they could replace you with a bag of sand and at least the bag of sand would do more work by holding a door open all day then you could.



^Loved this phrase!  I may have to "borrow" it.  I recognize some people in that phrase.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 8, 2018)

TTOETLAP, TTOSTL: Thanks for getting rid of the creepy peeping Tom-esque dude that had been creeping out TMs and guests as young as middle schoolers alike.  You guys are the MVPs.


----------



## Bosch (May 9, 2018)

TTOGSTM: Why the fuck would you take back almost a grand's worth of HBA/Cosmetics, I know they had the receipt that ain't on the up and up no matter how you cut that.. You should have taken a few or the smallest one and punted the rest to the store they bought it from.. They would know her and probably deny it like you should have done..

And do a return that large without calling the GSTL? Damn.. Haven't seen one that bad in a while.. Don't be surprised you don't get GS shifts for a while when they figure it out..


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 9, 2018)

Bosch said:


> TTOGSTM: Why the fuck would you take back almost a grand's worth of HBA/Cosmetics, I know they had the receipt that ain't on the up and up no matter how you cut that.. You should have taken a few or the smallest one and punted the rest to the store they bought it from.. They would know her and probably deny it like you should have done..
> 
> And do a return that large without calling the GSTL? Damn.. Haven't seen one that bad in a while.. Don't be surprised you don't get GS shifts for a while when they figure it out..


If the guest had a valid receipt and the merchandise was unopened, there’s not much we can do. Personally I would’ve called a GSTL to verify but they probably would have said go ahead if there was nothing sketchy about it.


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 9, 2018)

Bosch said:


> TTOGSTM: Why the fuck would you take back almost a grand's worth of HBA/Cosmetics, I know they had the receipt that ain't on the up and up no matter how you cut that.. You should have taken a few or the smallest one and punted the rest to the store they bought it from.. They would know her and probably deny it like you should have done..
> 
> And do a return that large without calling the GSTL? Damn.. Haven't seen one that bad in a while.. Don't be surprised you don't get GS shifts for a while when they figure it out..


You are permitted to deny returns that have a receipt????


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 9, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> You are permitted to deny returns that have a receipt????


GSTM here: YEP!

Our return policy states we will accept MOST items that are unopened with a receipt. Most but not all. Also, our coupon policy states we have the right to deny any return for a purchase that a coupon was used on.

Granted, most stores rarely take advantage of it, and rightfully so because unless it’s a scammer it’s bad guest experience.


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 9, 2018)

Well damn. My STL would flip the hell out if we tried denying a return that had a receipt unless we have them entering the store with nothing in hand and/or app for return fraud. I'm pretty sure our DTL would flip too.


----------



## Bosch (May 9, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> You are permitted to deny returns that have a receipt????



Yep, when you smell fraud boot their ass back to the store they bought it and let them deal with her.. 

Over a grand "Sorry you need to return to the store of purchase." 

At the very least you grab the GSTL and you both walk through it together..


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 9, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> Well damn. My STL would flip the hell out if we tried denying a return that had a receipt unless we have them entering the store with nothing in hand and/or app for return fraud. I'm pretty sure our DTL would flip too.


I mean with open Music, Movies, or Video Games the return should be denied regardless. Exchanges for same titles are ok but nothing else.

My store denies HBA on Gift Receipts.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 9, 2018)

Bosch said:


> Yep, when you smell fraud boot their ass back to the store they bought it and let them deal with her..
> 
> Over a grand "Sorry you need to return to the store of purchase."
> 
> At the very least you grab the GSTL and you both walk through it together..


TBH that's bad guest service. If the items are unopened and there's nothing weird about the method of payment and it's not a recurring guest, it should be ok to take back.


----------



## Bosch (May 9, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> TBH that's bad guest service. If the items are unopened and there's nothing weird about the method of payment and it's not a recurring guest, it should be ok to take back.



The GSTL didn't agree, and was pissed this TM took it all back no questions asked.. A full cart of HBA stuff I am talking a legit full cart of HBA just doesn't pass the smell test..


----------



## Yetive (May 9, 2018)

Same day purchase goes back to the original store.


----------



## Bosch (May 9, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Same day purchase goes back to the original store.



This I don't know if it was same day. If it was it was even worse.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 9, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Same day purchase goes back to the original store.


This is true. Same day anything is original store.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 9, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> You are permitted to deny returns that have a receipt????



We are. The thinking is the guest could have found a receipt in the parking lot, went and pocketed the lipstick and then brought it to Guest Services, so to speak. Vague example. Not the best. I can't really think of a better one.

I usually don't think twice, but if something about the whole exchange makes me feel uneasy I get my AP, GSTL, or LOD involved.


----------



## GoodyNN (May 9, 2018)

With that much merch to return, regardless of department, I'd have been calling GSA/GSTL immediately. If for no other reason than I would be needing backup to attend to other guests. And then yes, they'd be there to see what was going on for themselves and decide if AP or LOD need to be involved as well.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 9, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> You are permitted to deny returns that have a receipt????


I have on certain occasions when they were purchased at another store and the turn around time for return was within 24 hours.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 9, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I mean with open Music, Movies, or Video Games the return should be denied regardless. Exchanges for same titles are ok but nothing else.
> 
> My store denies HBA on Gift Receipts.


You need to deny those returns using GC's as well.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 9, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> Well damn. My STL would flip the hell out if we tried denying a return that had a receipt unless we have them entering the store with nothing in hand and/or app for return fraud. I'm pretty sure our DTL would flip too.


We've done it on a couple of occasions when it has been a high dollar amount and the party claims they have lost the card they used. REALLY? You already lost the card within 24 hours. Highly suspicious when they want cash or gift card right away.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 9, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We've done it on a couple of occasions when it has been a high dollar amount and the party claims they have lost the card they used. REALLY? You already lost the card within 24 hours. Highly suspicious when they want cash or gift card right away.


Yeah lol if you want a high dollar return back in cash you’ll have to talk to my AP.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 10, 2018)

Whomp, here's another time we can deny a receipt return: outside of the return policy.
(Electronics/batteries, Hunter for Target, ECT...)

No can do, Jack.


----------



## NPC (May 10, 2018)

Just to piggy back off the return thing. My favorite incident, was when I was helping a guest at GS, and there were 2 or 3 people in line behind my current guest. I looked up and saw a routine coupon frauder I had denied multiple times before. He was a real dick, so I wasn't worried about ever having to be nice to him. I saw him double fisting a shit ton of bags, bulging with diet bills and nicorette gum. I paused with my current guest, got his attention, asked him if he had a receipt, while he was the 2nd or 3rd person in line. "I got my card," he says. To which I replied, "I'm not doing your return." Not even prefacing it with the whole, "receipt/original store" excuse. Just no. Lmao. He left. 

I'm sure there were a few more exchanged words after that, but it's hard to argue a stern, "No, I'm doing your return."

I'm so appreciative that the LODs rarely come to guest service.


----------



## SNS12345 (May 10, 2018)

TTOBRTM, I'm sorry that i unplugged your radio. I was just losing my mind because, and I shit you not, "The Middle" played 4 times during my 4 hour shift and I couldn't take it anymore


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 11, 2018)

SNS12345 said:


> TTOBRTM, I'm sorry that i unplugged your radio. I was just losing my mind because, and I shit you not, "The Middle" played 4 times during my 4 hour shift and I couldn't take it anymore



I woke up with that song stuck in my head this morning. I woke up... singing that song.


----------



## CeeCee (May 11, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> I woke up with that song stuck in my head this morning. I woke up... singing that song.


I changed my radio station the other day and that song played twice while I was running errands. Now it’s stuck in my head and the radio has been switched back to NPR. I’d rather listen to world news than listen to that song.


----------



## can't touch this (May 11, 2018)

I hid the radio cord because they kept playing annoying ass morning zoo shit that went to commercial break every five minutes YEEHAW PARDNER COME ON DOWN TO JIMBOB CHEVROLET FOR ZERO PERCENT APR FINANCING ON ALL NEW AND PREOWNED CHEVYS DON'T WAIT GIT EM BEFORE THEY STAMPEDE AWAY


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 11, 2018)

TTOTM: You had been making everyone who worked with you uncomfortable with over sharing about your issues lately, especially because you tended to do so with guests within earshot.  You’re probably not coming back to Target for various reasons, but I hope you get the help you clearly needed.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 12, 2018)

TTOTM: I didn't work the night before you opened and actually had to do your job. I know who did, though, and she's not someone I'd piss off tbh. Quit treating me like I'm the reason you actually had to do something that morning (other than walk around with a stick up your ass.) If you don't have the balls to look the closing GSA from that night, in the eyes and tell her how you feel, then dont you dare do it to me you little spoiled brat. I repeat: I'm not the reason, and I don't work for you. Grow up.

That face you make when the coworker that never actually does what they're scheduled to do, tries to tell you how to do your job like you didn't just get a phenom review.


----------



## sprinklesontop (May 12, 2018)

TToTL......
If you're "stress-crying" in the *first* 30 minutes of your shift; what do you think is going to happen in the _next_ 7 1/2 hours????


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 12, 2018)

This connects to my story in the Guest thread.

Please carry a working walkie, because you decided to not replace your walkie, I GOT yelled at by 2 different guests. You couldve easily called me to the boat. Instead you grabbed the Mobile person who wasn't even on the clock, which forced him to grab me from across the store. Don't let this shit happen again. I'm done


----------



## Noiinteam (May 12, 2018)

TTOTM: You are on the floor picking and I hear you being called on the walkie. You're 5 feet from me so I ask you if you know you are being called. You say no. I say your walkie, you know the one on your pocket, works better if you turn it on. nit wit


----------



## goingto4 (May 13, 2018)

TTOTL: Telling me my baby doesn't miss me on my first day back from maternity leave isn't a funny joke, jerk.


----------



## can't touch this (May 13, 2018)

TTOHRTM: thanks for not ever getting around to approving my punch correction a couple pay periods ago so that my check had 10 hours of OT on it. Feel free to forget about it next time too, hashtag free money


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 13, 2018)

TTOTL: Please stop being so good at your job, and valuing my opinion, and being so attractive.

You're making my heart hurt.
It was all good at first because, hey, it wasn't that strong. It was fun. But it's not fun anymore ... because it's not going away... Its getting stronger. I know it's not your fault, and having a shift with you is like a double edged sword.
I look forward to it. I enjoy working with you. You're an excellent lead. And a great person. And you have this knack for making people feel valuable.

But it sucks, because I'm attracted to you. I don't know why. You're basically not my type. Plus, you're a team lead, so THAT'S not going to happen. I know this. My brain understand this, my heat acknowledges this ... but ... nevertheless, it persists.

And I don't date the store.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 13, 2018)

goingto4 said:


> TTOTL: Telling me my baby doesn't miss me on my first day back from maternity leave isn't a funny joke, jerk.


No chance it was meant to be reassurance?


----------



## YoNanas (May 13, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> GSTM here: YEP!
> 
> Our return policy states we will accept MOST items that are unopened with a receipt. Most but not all. Also, our coupon policy states we have the right to deny any return for a purchase that a coupon was used on.
> 
> Granted, most stores rarely take advantage of it, and rightfully so because unless it’s a scammer it’s bad guest experience.


I would deny food returns out of any other return.


----------



## YoNanas (May 13, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> TTOHRTM: thanks for not ever getting around to approving my punch correction a couple pay periods ago so that my check had 10 hours of OT on it. Feel free to forget about it next time too, hashtag free money


Man I wish I had that and that nobody ever notices!


----------



## can't touch this (May 13, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> Man I wish I had that and that nobody ever notices!



This must be what it's like to work at T1040


----------



## goingto4 (May 13, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> No chance it was meant to be reassurance?



 Unfortunately not a joke though even if it was meant to be one it's still cruel


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 14, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> TTOHRTM: thanks for not ever getting around to approving my punch correction a couple pay periods ago so that my check had 10 hours of OT on it. Feel free to forget about it next time too, hashtag free money


Be careful. It shouldn’t have processed as OT if it was from a different pay period. They might come back later and deduct the overpayment....


----------



## can't touch this (May 14, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Be careful. It shouldn’t have processed as OT if it was from a different pay period. They might come back later and deduct the overpayment....



according to HR they probably won't bother, because apparently it's more trouble for Spot to charge it back than to just eat the loss. They did say that I should set the amount aside in my budget just in case, lol.


----------



## Mysterious (May 14, 2018)

TTO-TM: It's sad to see you go. You were the one who welcomed and trained me in FDC a few years ago. With you gone, the original FDC crew is all gone. We may have butted heads every once in awhile, but it was out of love for the store. Thank you for my knowledge and enjoy retirement.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (May 15, 2018)

TTOLOD: I'm so glad you close most days of the week. Everybody loves you. I know that Target has a tendency to move leadership around, so I really hope they keep you where you are. We have a good thing going right now.


----------



## MoreForLess (May 15, 2018)

TTOTL: No. I do not have to attempt a no receipt return on an item that the guest clearly has a receipt for that is dated September of 2015. We do not sell this item anymore, there is no salvage info in MyWork, and I am not going to just ‘make up’ a price for the item. (S Sport socks with red clearance sticker). Policy is actually on my side here. One: Only one year is allowed on Target owned brands and Two: S Sport socks aren’t sold at Target anymore. Shoes, yes. Socks, no.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 15, 2018)

MoreForLess said:


> TTOTL: No. I do not have to attempt a no receipt return on an item that the guest clearly has a receipt for that is dated September of 2015. We do not sell this item anymore, there is no salvage info in MyWork, and I am not going to just ‘make up’ a price for the item. (S Sport socks with red clearance sticker). Policy is actually on my side here. One: Only one year is allowed on Target owned brands and Two: S Sport socks aren’t sold at Target anymore. Shoes, yes. Socks, no.


technically our policy states we must attempt a return by scanning the receipt. of course, if you scan it, POS will deny it. though actually I have scanned a few month expired receipts and POS accepted. who knows.


----------



## MoreForLess (May 15, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> technically our policy states we must attempt a return by scanning the receipt. of course, if you scan it, POS will deny it. though actually I have scanned a few month expired receipts and POS accepted. who knows.


I did scan it. Got the “Receipt is too old” message.


----------



## Greenie (May 16, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> according to HR they probably won't bother, because apparently it's more trouble for Spot to charge it back than to just eat the loss. They did say that I should set the amount aside in my budget just in case, lol.



I was overpaid by 17 minutes and they took it back.


----------



## hufflepuff (May 16, 2018)

TTOSTL You pretty much had me in tears on my lunch break because I was just so stressed out. You're new to being our STL so you don't understand yet that I work my butt off. Don't compare our workcenter to your last store, because it is completely different here. I then finished my shift... and you acted like I got nothing done. I am only one person, not four. I may not let it show all the time but I love my workcenter and I know that you are wrong, not me. Unfortunately, from knowing you, I'm sure this will never get better.


----------



## can't touch this (May 16, 2018)

Greenie said:


> I was overpaid by 17 minutes and they took it back.



rip
I knew it was too good to be true lol



hufflepuff said:


> TTOSTL You pretty much had me in tears on my lunch break because I was just so stressed out. You're new to being our STL so you don't understand yet that I work my butt off. Don't compare our workcenter to your last store, because it is completely different here. I then finished my shift... and you acted like I got nothing done. I am only one person, not four. I may not let it show all the time but I love my workcenter and I know that you are wrong, not me. Unfortunately, from knowing you, I'm sure this will never get better.



rip your store. hope they GTFO soon!


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 17, 2018)

TTOTM: you signed the memo about coupon fraud.
Annnd then you accepted 10 COPIED AND HAND-CUT COUPONS.

.... -_- bruh.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 17, 2018)

TTOSTL & TTOETLHR:  thank you for laughing at the joke I made about magical delivery TMs and payroll because of the signage for the power ride-on vehicles back in toys.  I was worried it didn’t come across as a joke until you guys started giggling.


----------



## GoodyNN (May 17, 2018)

TTmMarketTMs - Today is the third shift in a row (and I only work 2 nights/week) that I've had a guest bring me perishables that are past their sell-by dates.  I know hours suck and there's a ton to do. But can we possibly maybe *try* to keep up on this?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 18, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> technically our policy states we must attempt a return by scanning the receipt. of course, if you scan it, POS will deny it. though actually I have scanned a few month expired receipts and POS accepted. who knows.


I had one the other day from last August...POS accepted it.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 19, 2018)

To that Guest Services TM

I can now see why your team doesn't like you, We kept sending you a broken toy to be damaged out, but guess what you did ? You sent it back in the toy reshop cart, like 5 different times, it took one of us to force you to do it. 
Continuing on with you, I had a guest ask me to pull some storage boxes, and unfortunately for me it was on top of the steel, and we had no BR team at the moment. She goes off to do a few things at Guest Services, while I try to find a way to bring it down. Not that much later, I see the GSTL back there, and I ask him what's going on, and told me you had have thever fucking audacity to say what's taking so long?? Listen shit head, if you knew what I had to do get this shit down, you wouldn't be talking. I had to go grab the keys half across the store in TSC, go back to the backroom, find the wave, start our ancient ass wave, and bring it down. I'm sorry she had to wait but jfc, you don't do shit, and audacity to run your mouth.

Fuck off, I had to sacrifice my last 15 due to that shit


----------



## redeye58 (May 19, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> To that Guest Services TM


Someone needs a ride in the baler.


----------



## GoodyNN (May 19, 2018)

Maybe ASANTs, but at my store, you process your own defectives, not dump 'em on GS.

However, I agree they need a ride in the baler for the storage bin fracas.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 19, 2018)

At my store you can do either, and I usually do my own, unless I'm running behind. With GS occupying the cart corral I try not to leave them with any more crap than necessary, but the store is such a disaster much of the time these days that it's hard to keep up sometimes.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 20, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Maybe ASANTs, but at my store, you process your own defectives, not dump 'em on GS.
> 
> However, I agree they need a ride in the baler for the storage bin fracas.


Yeah at my store we’ll do one or two for you if we have time but people are expected to do their own


----------



## Leo47 (May 20, 2018)

Wow I’m jealous literally every time I open I come into 1-2 carts full of defects that the overnight team leaves me and then we also have to do every single defect that’s found in the store all day


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 20, 2018)

I would defect my own stuff if I knew how to do it, but its just how we do it


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 20, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> I would defect my own stuff if I knew how to do it, but its just how we do it


On GS POS

K8 sort stuff
K3 defective
Scan item.
Put sticker that printed on item, and place in bin that matches what the sticker says (ask GSTM for help on this part if needed)

That’s it.


----------



## GoodyNN (May 20, 2018)

I'm certain that if you ask when they aren't backed up with guests, the service desk team will be glad to show you.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 20, 2018)

Makes sense why our Guest Services does the defects, I don't always have time to go to a GS register


----------



## LearningTree (May 21, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Wow I’m jealous literally every time I open I come into 1-2 carts full of defects that the overnight team leaves me and then we also have to do every single defect that’s found in the store all day



We had that problem too when I first started. It took months of constant follow up with the O/N team and finally partnership with the STL before that stopped happening. It was great because now my TMs don't have to come in at 7a to get everything cleared by open. There were also a few incidents where I pushed all of those defectives to receiving. After a few mornings of being yelled at by the STL for having a disorganized receiving area, the O/N ETLs starting cracking down more on their team for processing the defectives.


----------



## LearningTree (May 21, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> I would defect my own stuff if I knew how to do it, but its just how we do it





Amanda Cantwell said:


> On GS POS
> 
> K8 sort stuff
> K3 defective
> ...



It's better to do on a PDA so that you're not taking up space at the service desk, especially when it's busy. 

Log on to a PDA
Select RF Apps
Select DEF
Scan the item
Select andoption
It'll prompt you to connect to a printer. Grab a zebra printer and scan the barcode on the side
The sticker will print out and you're good to go.

Partner with the receiver about where defectives go. It's better to do your defectives back there and leave them rather than bringing them from the salesfloor, dropping off at service desk, and then someone having to cart everything back to receiving.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 21, 2018)

TTOBRTM: if you receive a package that CLEARLY says “NAME C/O CVS # 12345, Our Address” Why in hell would you NOT either send the UPS guy to pharmacy with it or bring it to pharmacy yourself? You are well aware that we are CVS now. The customer shouldn’t have to track the packag down & discover that it was delivered at 11:17 on Friday. And we shouldn’t have to go through the packages sitting in receiving to find the damn thing! I hope the passive-aggressive note I left on your desk leaves an impression.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 21, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> TTOBRTM: if you receive a package that CLEARLY says “NAME C/O CVS # 12345, Our Address” Why in hell would you NOT either send the UPS guy to pharmacy with it or bring it to pharmacy yourself? You are well aware that we are CVS now. The customer shouldn’t have to track the packag down & discover that it was delivered at 11:17 on Friday. And we shouldn’t have to go through the packages sitting in receiving to find the damn thing! I hope the passive-aggressive note I left on your desk leaves an impression.


Lol it’s not just CVS. boxes get left back all the time. We have things that clearly say DELIVER TO PHOTO or DELIVER TO GUEST SERVICE that sit back there for weeks


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 21, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Lol it’s not just CVS. boxes get left back all the time. We have things that clearly say DELIVER TO PHOTO or DELIVER TO GUEST SERVICE that sit back there for weeks


That’s asinine! The problem with meds sitting back there is that, BY LAW, they have to be sold within a certain time frame or returned. If not, it’s considered insurance fraud and we can get fined a large amount of $$. Not to mention, the meds that are usually being delivered are specialty meds, which are highly time sensitive for the patients, so not taking them can cause MAJOR complications. This particular med was for a transplant recipient, so not getting the med in a timely fashion could mean organ rejection!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 21, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Wow I’m jealous literally every time I open I come into 1-2 carts full of defects that the overnight team leaves me and then we also have to do every single defect that’s found in the store all day


Oh, Hell, NO!  I have no shame showing them how to do defectives.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 21, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> I'm certain that if you ask when they aren't backed up with guests, the service desk team will be glad to show you.


I would be our pleasure.


----------



## goingto4 (May 21, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Lol it’s not just CVS. boxes get left back all the time. We have things that clearly say DELIVER TO PHOTO or DELIVER TO GUEST SERVICE that sit back there for weeks



AP stuff too. Sometimes we don't know a camera has come in until CSC starts sending nasty emails about sending one back. My old STL found a camera package in his office that had been there for an unknown amount of time. And peghole protectors always ended up at the front of the signing trailer


----------



## goingto4 (May 21, 2018)

TTOPMT: Please for the love of all saints fix the stockroom door.


----------



## can't touch this (May 21, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> That’s asinine! The problem with meds sitting back there is that, BY LAW, they have to be sold within a certain time frame or returned. If not, it’s considered insurance fraud and we can get fined a large amount of $$. Not to mention, the meds that are usually being delivered are specialty meds, which are highly time sensitive for the patients, so not taking them can cause MAJOR complications. This particular med was for a transplant recipient, so not getting the med in a timely fashion could mean organ rejection!



I hear @redeye58 has plenty of organs on ice in her walk-in


----------



## redeye58 (May 21, 2018)

Shhhhhhhhh...
*looks around furtively*


----------



## GoodyNN (May 21, 2018)

To that one dayjob coworker:

STOP treating me like a weak female. I may not be happy about what I have to do, but I am perfectly capable of doing it. And if you expect me to go and get one of the big strong men to do it for me every time, it's going to take at least twice as long.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2018)

Fuck you backroom asshole who always needs the wave somehow


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 22, 2018)

TTOMobileRep: Wow, you’ve set a new record for how quickly I can loathe someone’s guts.  First, you bragged about your IQ, which I could care less about and you nearly bored me to tears with.  Second, the IQ thing turned into you making derogatory remarks about people with lower IQs, which is tactless, and pissedme off.  Next, you bragged about your customer satisfaction rating (yawn, and I highly doubt it was 99.9blahblahblah percent anyways).  Then you trash talked your past stores (that you mentioned you were kicked out of for various reasons, trying to make it sound like ETLs were out to get you) and coworkers, before proceeding to talk shit about my coworkers, even to their faces.  By that point, I already hated you.  But you just had to go and dig your grave even deeper by hitting on me in front of guests and giving me your number while insisting I text you when I came back to cover the electronics TMs’ break.  Hope you like dealing with HR and your supervisor because I went straight to them with your behavior once you left, and now AP has their eye on you too so you can’t harass me if I don’t text you or you continue to not take a hint that I am really not interested in you and your superiority complex.


----------



## can't touch this (May 22, 2018)

Hey there m'lady, I'm in the 99th percentile at Mensa. Call me sometime...if you can even grasp the full depth of my intellect, that is. *tip*


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 22, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Hey there m'lady, I'm in the 99th percentile at Mensa. Call me sometime...if you can even grasp the full depth of my intellect, that is. *tip*


Sad thing is he’s probably the type to be in Mensa and brag about it.  Claims his IQ is 152.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 23, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Hey there m'lady, I'm in the 99th percentile at Mensa. Call me sometime...if you can even grasp the full depth of my intellect, that is. *tip*


I understood that reference.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 23, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> Sad thing is he’s probably the type to be in Mensa and brag about it.  Claims his IQ is 152.


I got an almost perfect score on my asvab... and I'm the first to admit I'm a fkn space cadet. Like.
Did I remember to put that in my closing ema- shit I forgot to do this other thing fml.
Like. Kill me. IQ means jack shit. I care more about a person's character than I ever will their perceived level of intelligence. I serve with some amazing people that didn't score anywhere near what I did on their asvab.... they're still amazing. We'd still take a bullet for each other. We get each other's humor. We communicate clearly, sometimes without words. We go through miserable shit together, and they keep me smiling and squared away and they know I love them for it. I mother them and they tolerate it.
They deserve all the good opportunities for better, that life has to offer. Some of them are 18. They're kids. They act more like adults than that shit-stain ^up there^ does!
You can wipe your stinky ass with that IQ number... it doesn't tell me anything I need to know about a person. Period.
Yes, I rage about this. No, i'm not sorry.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 23, 2018)

TTOTM: Please don't leave passive aggressive notes about how to do my job, when you aren't even willing to do yours. Thx.

Also go rot somewhere.


----------



## calimero (May 23, 2018)

Ttotm: don’t take the SFS 3 tier carts ! I already told you that . and no, I don’t have plenty , 5 , is not ‘plenty ‘! 
Yes , you need to empty it right now , and no I don’t care where you put your stuff ... no I am not taking your trash to the compactor ! 
And thanks for going to your favorite ETL to complain that I was not nice to you ! 
TTOETL : thanks for the talk, I’ll be nicer to TM!  Next time I’ll miss the one hour pick up of 17 items , because I am looking for a cart .. ... I appreciate the email  that you will send ensuring that the SFS cart  will only be used for SFS ... and the mention at the huddle !


----------



## WalksforMiles (May 23, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TTOMobileRep: Wow, you’ve set a new record for how quickly I can loathe someone’s guts.  First, you bragged about your IQ, which I could care less about and you nearly bored me to tears with.  Second, the IQ thing turned into you making derogatory remarks about people with lower IQs, which is tactless, and pissedme off.  Next, you bragged about your customer satisfaction rating (yawn, and I highly doubt it was 99.9blahblahblah percent anyways).  Then you trash talked your past stores (that you mentioned you were kicked out of for various reasons, trying to make it sound like ETLs were out to get you) and coworkers, before proceeding to talk shit about my coworkers, even to their faces.  By that point, I already hated you.  But you just had to go and dig your grave even deeper by hitting on me in front of guests and giving me your number while insisting I text you when I came back to cover the electronics TMs’ break.  Hope you like dealing with HR and your supervisor because I went straight to them with your behavior once you left, and now AP has their eye on you too so you can’t harass me if I don’t text you or you continue to not take a hint that I am really not interested in you and your superiority complex.




If he’s so smart, why is he working Target Mobile?


----------



## Lilith (May 23, 2018)

TTOTM: THANK YOU for telling our STL that "I don't zone well enough when I close". She knows you're bsing. All the other TM and TL know you're bsing. Nice try trying to get me in trouble though .They know when my zone isn't looking so hot It's because I'm busy helping guests because they'll call me to tell me to check a specific area, and guess what I respond with? "I'm helping a guest right now, but I'll get on it as soon as I can" 
So YOU can kindly go jump off a bridge, 'kay? 'Kay.


----------



## countingsheep (May 23, 2018)

TTOTLANDETL. . .you couldnt lead your ways out of a wet paper back with gps and a guide dog. . .stop trying. . .how did you even get your jobs. . . Seriously useless wastes of payroll. . .stop talking to me I have actual sense making work to do. Go back to your ac office with your mini fridge and stop


----------



## Lilith (May 24, 2018)

TTONEWLOD: you've been here for a month and a half to 2 months, PLEASE stop firing people that are amazing at their jobs. And the new people who have JUST STARTED here. Stop micro managing everyone and hovering. No one here likes you. Everyone wants to request the times you work off because of your passive aggressiveness and backwards comments. And don't tell me where products go, I KNOW women's sleepwear going in sleepwear, I've been here longer than you. And learn to do your flexes!! It's not difficult at all. After 7pm when BR leaves flexes are YOUR responsibility, stop pushing it onto SFS when they're expected to have a zero count by the time they leave and have everything packed. You are the worst.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 24, 2018)

to my closing lead:

dude, you're the best. I was just blowing off steam, but you listened to my (valid) complaints and got with the Store Director and my Leader to solve them. thank you, man. you're the nicest person by far at Target and my favorite person to work with. 

seriously though, he's by far the nicest person I've ever met.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 24, 2018)

TTOETL: I knew how to help the guest with the problem they had. You butting in to help when you knew nothing about the situation, and then, in the end, having me fix the problem because you couldn't... Why did you do this??


----------



## WalksforMiles (May 24, 2018)

Lilith said:


> TTONEWLOD: you've been here for a month and a half to 2 months, PLEASE stop firing people that are amazing at their jobs. And the new people who have JUST STARTED here. Stop micro managing everyone and hovering. No one here likes you. Everyone wants to request the times you work off because of your passive aggressiveness and backwards comments. And don't tell me where products go, I KNOW women's sleepwear going in sleepwear, I've been here longer than you. And learn to do your flexes!! It's not difficult at all. After 7pm when BR leaves flexes are YOUR responsibility, stop pushing it onto SFS when they're expected to have a zero count by the time they leave and have everything packed. You are the worst.



He / She sounds like a total nightmare. 

I actually am sorry you have to deal with such a horrid person.


----------



## Lilith (May 25, 2018)

WalksforMiles said:


> He / She sounds like a total nightmare.
> 
> I actually am sorry you have to deal with such a horrid person.



He really is awful. 
The day before mother's day I came in for my shift and was getting my my device and keys from the beauty team member I was relieving and he came up to us and asked about bath salts and bubble bath and stuff and I started talking to him and he looks at me and says "no, I'm talking to her. I only want the best and she's the best". He tried to play it off by laughing a bit and saying "no offense" but he kept repeating it. That made me hate him even more. You're an LOD. You can't blatantly go around your team members and tell them stuff like that. Just because I'm new at WORKING in beauty doesn't mean I don't know anything. He's just flat out rude and contradicts himself A LOT.


----------



## GoodyNN (May 25, 2018)

TToTL - BUH-bye and don't let the door hit ya!!!!  Morbid curiosity forces me to admit that I would LOVE to know what you did to be promoted to guest, but I'm certainly not gonna fash myself over it.


----------



## Lilith (May 25, 2018)

TTOLOD: your litterally my favorite LOD to work with, but when the person you set me with for zoning A &B wants to do A&B leaving me with the already zoned cosmetics and we're short on cashiers so our GSTL calls you and asks if she can have me for the rest of the night, whhhhy would you say no? I know you don't want me to leave your beauty team (and I'm not going to) but they've been calling "one up for guest first" all night with 1 cashier. Don't call me and tell me to run hardlines reshop for the rest of the night when beauty team only stays until close. Impossible tasks are impossible.
I wasn't even done with my 3 tear and she called me to pick up more reshop at GS. I said "I'm sorry I would, but I leave at 11" at 10:59. I ran so fast. Never. Again.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 26, 2018)

TTOTM: I teared up when they told me you officially put in your two weeks notice.  You’ve been right there with me through all the ups and downs, taught me most of what I know about softlines, and always looked out for me as if I were your own grandchild.  I will miss your no-nonsense attitude at the fitting room and your witty jokes.  Not sure how I’m gonna stay sane without you.  Thanks for making the past few years bearable.  You’re a legend.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 26, 2018)

TTOTM: No one is in your corner right now. Even TLs that can't agree on practically anything else can agree on their opinion of you.
That's probably why you're being so nice to me. You know.
As IF I'm going to take up for you. First of all there's nothing I can say, so, even if I tried the TLs would look at me and ask if I was ill. You know it's bad when no one believes anyone saying anything good about your performance.
Second, you're respected by the cashiers and newer GSAs because of seniority... not because they actually respect you. I might get overwhelmed... forget things... miss breaks... but I'm real. I'm honest. I own up. They respect realness, regardless of seniority.

As far as GSAs go I haven't been at it as long as you, and I got less training and experience than you before I was thrown to the wolves. That's my pack you and your little friend are fucking with, and we're damn loyal.

Go ahead and keep smiling your sweet little smile, pretending like we're buddies. Karma is alive, and well, and she's waiting around the corner with a machete.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 26, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> I got an almost perfect score on my asvab... and I'm the first to admit I'm a fkn space cadet. Like.
> Did I remember to put that in my closing ema- shit I forgot to do this other thing fml.
> Like. Kill me. IQ means jack shit. I care more about a person's character than I ever will their perceived level of intelligence. I serve with some amazing people that didn't score anywhere near what I did on their asvab.... they're still amazing. We'd still take a bullet for each other. We get each other's humor. We communicate clearly, sometimes without words. We go through miserable shit together, and they keep me smiling and squared away and they know I love them for it. I mother them and they tolerate it.
> They deserve all the good opportunities for better, that life has to offer. Some of them are 18. They're kids. They act more like adults than that shit-stain ^up there^ does!
> ...


You must have alot of respect for a potato, cause it has no IQ and it saved a nation from famine #irishabortionreferendum


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 26, 2018)

Planosss said:


> You must have alot of respect for a potato, cause it has no IQ and it saved a nation from famine #irishabortionreferendum



Potatoes are absolutely everything.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 26, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> Potatoes are absolutely everything.


Now I want french fries.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 26, 2018)

TTO "Service Ambassador" TM. Dude. Don't wave a guest in the general direction of the item they're looking for. Walk them to it. Oh, you "don't know where they are because they moved."? You don't say. Well, _find them._ That is literally your job.  Your only job. Is to keep track. Of what moves. And tell guests. Where to find them. Now. In their new spot.

Color me unimpressed, Madame Ambassador.


----------



## GoodyNN (May 26, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> TTO "Service Ambassador" TM. Dude. Don't wave a guest in the general direction of the item they're looking for. Walk them to it. Oh, you "don't know where they are because they moved."? You don't say. Well, _find them._ That is literally your job.  Your only job. Is to keep track. Of what moves. And tell guests. Where to find them. Now. In their new spot.
> 
> Color me unimpressed, Madame Ambassador.


Sounds like you're in the middle of a remodel?


----------



## GoodyNN (May 26, 2018)

TToGSTL - thank you for empowering me to process all GS activities at a regular register as long as it's not holding up other guests. Your predecessor used to allow me to do so, but changed her tune about 3 months ago by restricting me to only Price Match (and only if I had a MyDevice, which is difficult on days when I start before noon) and requiring any other sort of GS transaction to be sent to the front.


----------



## GoodyNN (May 27, 2018)

TToTM: You might want to improve your situational awareness and learn some tact.  You just spent 10 minutes ranting in disgust at the mere existence of a pair of perfectly clean size 22 bikini bottoms that you were supposed to hang up for return to softlines. In front of a coworker who wears size 22. And you started up before the guest who returned them was out of earshot.   Don't be surprised when you get called into an office by the GSTL, who also happens to be roughly the same size.


----------



## Noiinteam (May 28, 2018)

TTOETL: Thanks for grilling hotdogs and hamburgers today!


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 28, 2018)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOETL: Thanks for grilling hotdogs and hamburgers today!



 I think was the only one that even recognized it was Memorial Day today. Lol.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 28, 2018)

TTOTM; I freaking love you.
I also love you, other team member.

We're really in this together, and it's nice.


----------



## HLN13 (May 28, 2018)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOETL: Thanks for grilling hotdogs and hamburgers today!


Damn, an ETL grilled yours? We had a TL do them.. I don’t think any of our ETL’s even know how to grill tbh.


----------



## YoNanas (May 28, 2018)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOETL: Thanks for grilling hotdogs and hamburgers today!


That's old school at my store. We got none of that today. You guys are lucky. I miss those good times that actually made us feel appreciated. Unlike now.


----------



## YoNanas (May 28, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> Damn, an ETL grilled yours? We had a TL do them.. I don’t think any of our ETL’s even know how to grill tbh.


At least somebody grilled you some. We had that years ago. It would either be an HR member or the PMT. But today we got nothing. Zilch. I will wait to see what will be for the 4th of July.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 28, 2018)

Our HR Etl was out there grilling today, shout out to him


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 28, 2018)

Our STL was the grill master today.  He also brought in homemade baked beans.  He didn’t know cooking out on Memorial Day was an annual tradition at our store but was chill when I brought up the idea a few days ago.


----------



## Yetive (May 28, 2018)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOETL: Thanks for grilling hotdogs and hamburgers today!


It was tag team at my store.  Some ETLs, some TLs.


----------



## Leo47 (May 29, 2018)

We had nasty rubber tasting hot dogs in a crock pot.


----------



## CeeCee (May 29, 2018)

TTOTM - do not put the SCO registers in store mode and then walk away from the guests to stand at the end. Not so honest people will adjust prices or void items and you’d have no idea. I was shocked to see two registers in store mode when I got back from my 15. Dang girl - pay attention to what you’re doing!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 29, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> TTOTM - do not put the SCO registers in store mode and then walk away from the guests to stand at the end. Not so honest people will adjust prices or void items and you’d have no idea. I was shocked to see two registers in store mode when I got back from my 15. Dang girl - pay attention to what you’re doing!


hahahahaha you assume most guests could make heads or tails of store mode... most can barely figure out the super dumbed down SCO mode


----------



## PackAndCry (May 29, 2018)

TTOG:  It's not necessary to accost three different softlines TMs because you couldn't find a single clearance item that you "needed".  Maybe if you had been nicer, the operator wouldn't have almost shouted "NO!" at me if I asked if I could help and held up the RFID scanner.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 29, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> TTOG:  It's not necessary to accost three different softlines TMs because you couldn't find a single clearance item that you "needed".  Maybe if you had been nicer, the operator wouldn't have almost shouted "NO!" at me if I asked if I could help and held up the RFID scanner.


Lol if you needed it should’ve gotten it before it went to clearence Susan


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 29, 2018)

I sincerely wish the target.com site would stop listing clearance items as in stock. With most of our store on clearance thanks to remodel, we have so many guests coming in "the website says  you have it" and there's 1. On clearance. Guests have been understanding about it so far, but it would be so much nicer if the site just defaulted to "limited stock" or "stock levels unknown" or the honest "it's clearance; take your chances."


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 30, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> I sincerely wish the target.com site would stop listing clearance items as in stock. With most of our store on clearance thanks to remodel, we have so many guests coming in "the website says  you have it" and there's 1. On clearance. Guests have been understanding about it so far, but it would be so much nicer if the site just defaulted to "limited stock" or "stock levels unknown" or the honest "it's clearance; take your chances."


Well what needs to happen is if there’s 3 or less of any item say “limited stock, call store”


----------



## masterofalltrades (May 30, 2018)

To my new PMT: sorry you just walked into help. Between the disaster TV wall , two AC units failing, and the sprinkler pump breaking again ( causing a mini flood) all within 3 days, you have managed to maintain a smile. Good job on not turning into a sour puss yet.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 30, 2018)

To the Plano team; good job on the Electronics revision


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 31, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> hahahahaha you assume most guests could make heads or tails of store mode... most can barely figure out the super dumbed down SCO mode


I thought the same thing when I read the post. Most can't handle their mode... freaks them out when it is store mode.


----------



## Leo47 (May 31, 2018)

To that one ETL

you were annoying to be around from the get-go but ever since they made you switch departments and you got butt hurt you’ve been getting on my damn nerves. Literally everything you say to me you give me hella attitude about and I don’t even know why you’re talking to me in the first place like anything you’re barking at me is my problem. I sorted all the carts of reshop and you’re upset that there’s so many full carts that need to be pushed?? Ooooookay that’s not my fault? You’re the LOD, tell your team they need to be working their reshop? I’m here to sort lady I can’t help how much it is, maybe hardlines shouldn’t let it build and build until a few hours until close when we have a skeleton crew. I tell you pretty much every hour how many carts we have in each department so when the number is going up instead of down maybe you should do something about it? 

Can’t stand you at all, you’re a bitch to me all the time, always rolling your eyes and being super condescending and giving me attitude, every time you aka me to do all this extra shit for you that is NOT my job I should just tell you to suck my ass bitch


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 31, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> To that one ETL
> 
> you were annoying to be around from the get-go but ever since they made you switch departments and you got butt hurt you’ve been getting on my damn nerves. Literally everything you say to me you give me hella attitude about and I don’t even know why you’re talking to me in the first place like anything you’re barking at me is my problem. I sorted all the carts of reshop and you’re upset that there’s so many full carts that need to be pushed?? Ooooookay that’s not my fault? You’re the LOD, tell your team they need to be working their reshop? I’m here to sort lady I can’t help how much it is, maybe hardlines shouldn’t let it build and build until a few hours until close when we have a skeleton crew. I tell you pretty much every hour how many carts we have in each department so when the number is going up instead of down maybe you should do something about it?
> 
> Can’t stand you at all, you’re a bitch to me all the time, always rolling your eyes and being super condescending and giving me attitude, every time you aka me to do all this extra shit for you that is NOT my job I should just tell you to suck my ass bitch


I can’t stand ETLS who get mad at GS for reshop. If I cal for it, I get a passive aggressive “we’ll get to it soon don’t call again” and if I’m quiet I get “why haven’t you called”


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 31, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I can’t stand ETLS who get mad at GS for reshop. If I cal for it, I get a passive aggressive “we’ll get to it soon don’t call again” and if I’m quiet I get “why haven’t you called”


That would not fly with me. I call and if they haven't picked it up within a reasonable amount of time I will let me GSTL know. I also make sure the call is over channel 1 so the whole store knows I called.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 31, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> That would not fly with me. I call and if they haven't picked it up within a reasonable amount of time I will let me GSTL know. I also make sure the call is over channel 1 so the whole store knows I called.


Oh I do too. The LOD will take me to 2 and be like “please don’t call anymore we know about it” then another ETL will walk by the desk and ask why there’s so much reshop. That’s when I’m like well ETL X told me not to call


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 31, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Oh I do too. The LOD will take me to 2 and be like “please don’t call anymore we know about it” then another ETL will walk by the desk and ask why there’s so much reshop. That’s when I’m like well ETL X told me not to call


We don't even get a cart anymore. Got a return? Or returns? When theres a lull, call for hard or softlines.
Every. Single. Time.


----------



## RTCry (May 31, 2018)

To so many TMs...don’t bitch about hours when you can’t show up for your scheduled shifts. If you want a M-F 9-5 40hpw job don’t look to entry-level retail.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 1, 2018)

TTOTM: Uh.
Yea.
We gotta test the 100$ bills ... that look like they came from the bank. Because they're making one's that look like they came from the bank.


----------



## Stuff2 (Jun 3, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Well what needs to happen is if there’s 3 or less of any item say “limited stock, call store”


Especially for those of us in high theft stores. My old store, if it said 2 and we couldn't find it, it was extremely likely to be stolen. Doesn't matter if it was spiderwrapped or peg locked, a determined thief could get it if electronics and AP were busy or understaffed. I've had too many experiences where the website said it was in stock and it wasn't, and too many guests who made a scene about it.


----------



## Stuff2 (Jun 3, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TTOTM: Uh.
> Yea.
> We gotta test the 100$ bills ... that look like they came from the bank. Because they're making one's that look like they came from the bank.


To my old store: you want us to check hundos, give us a working scanner or keep us supplied with the pens. If you don't, it's not my fault that all I can do is hold it up to the light.

At least my current store understands this.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 3, 2018)

Stuff2 said:


> Especially for those of us in high theft stores. My old store, if it said 2 and we couldn't find it, it was extremely likely to be stolen. Doesn't matter if it was spiderwrapped or peg locked, a determined thief could get it if electronics and AP were busy or understaffed. I've had too many experiences where the website said it was in stock and it wasn't, and too many guests who made a scene about it.


but not even that it's just like if there's one it could very easily just be in a guest's cart... and sometimes T.com takes up to 24hrs to fully update.... it also goes by on hand so if it says 0 floor 0 back 1 on hand any ™ can tell you that's not in stock but tgt.com sees it as yes


----------



## Stuff2 (Jun 3, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> but not even that it's just like if there's one it could very easily just be in a guest's cart... and sometimes T.com takes up to 24hrs to fully update.... it also goes by on hand so if it says 0 floor 0 back 1 on hand any ™ can tell you that's not in stock but tgt.com sees it as yes


That 0 floor 0 back 1 on hand was a huge issue at my old store. I suspect it was largely an issue of stuff getting stolen and then researched. Then again, my old store was so high theft that this extremely likely.

Sure, it could be in a guest's cart, but I was electronics, so I ought to have rung it up already if that was the case, and I'd remember seeing it recently.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 3, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> but not even that it's just like if there's one it could very easily just be in a guest's cart... and sometimes T.com takes up to 24hrs to fully update.... it also goes by on hand so if it says 0 floor 0 back 1 on hand any ™ can tell you that's not in stock but tgt.com sees it as yes


That one onhand could also be the display model.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 3, 2018)

The other issue we're running into these days is 1 on hand of something that got unloaded from the truck but is still sitting on a pallet in receiving somewhere.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 3, 2018)

Stuff2 said:


> To my old store: you want us to check hundos, give us a working scanner or keep us supplied with the pens. If you don't, it's not my fault that all I can do is hold it up to the light.
> 
> At least my current store understands this.


Pens don’t always work. Especially if they have washed a $10 to make a $100.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 3, 2018)

The new pens do, though. The new ones will smudge the ink on counterfeit bills.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 3, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> The new pens do, though. The new ones will smudge the ink on counterfeit bills.


Guess we need new pens.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 3, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Guess we need new pens.



Most likely. Ours are kind of black & bright yellow/green, IIRC (I don't work registers much, so I don't remember them super clearly).


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 3, 2018)

We don’t have pens at the registers - just in the cash office. I stopped using them because every fake bill I found passed the pen test but not my eagle eye test.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jun 3, 2018)

@CeeCee Ask your APTL or ETL-AP to order some for the store that test the ink.  I’ll see if I can find out if there’s an SAP number or anything for them.


----------



## Lilith (Jun 4, 2018)

TTOSoftlinesTM: you're amazing and I'm so sorry you were stuck in shoes. I'm sorry you watched a woman line up 6 different pairs of shoes, try them on, and walk away from her lineup she made. You have it rough, I feel your pain. But you're still a rock star and I love working with you and talking with you and helping you on softlines when I'm allowed to. YOU ROCK!


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 4, 2018)

We don’t use counterfeit pens at my store, even though we do HAVE them in my ETL-GE’s office. We’re crazy low AP risk despite being one of the highest volume stores in the district tho


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jun 4, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> The new pens do, though. The new ones will smudge the ink on counterfeit bills.


Usually. We had a couple Secret Service agents come in a couple weeks ago looking for footage of a guy that used several thousand dollars worth of counterfeit $100s at another store in our mall. They said they wanted to get this guy because the bill he is using are really good fakes, the only giveaway is the blue strip. The bills would pass all the new pens and scanners, but the little images on the strip wouldn't move when you look at it from different directions.


----------



## Times Up (Jun 4, 2018)

TT(hose)TMs:  Just show up for when you are scheduled,  it's as simple as that.  We're having an attendance contest,  including prizes.   Yeah, I 'might' win a prize, but I would rather go back to treats in the break room.


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 4, 2018)

TTOsoftlinesTM: thanks for being cool and nice unlike the rest of your snotty gossipy fake squad. I like to ask you questions because you don't sneer and roll your eyes. Your boyfriend better put a ring on it posthaste


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jun 4, 2018)

Tto tm

Im not sure who's doing this but can we stop having boxes of Funko Pops go missing. This is a issue every time a new line or exclusive comes out. We even found the box you were hiding, with the chase missing 

I don't know  why you would risk your job for that


----------



## hufflepuff (Jun 4, 2018)

TTOTM Can you _please _stop spending two hours on a thirty minute task. We don't have time for it.

TTOTM Maybe you're not getting these shifts because they don't trust you to care enough. Did you consider that? That being said, stop telling me that I care too much. Maybe I do, maybe it's just my work ethic. I don't know. But I wont apologize for it.. even if I am too invested.

Corp: I can't keep trying to be five people at once. It's killing me. Please, somehow, get it together with the forecasting and stop drowning us.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 4, 2018)

TTOTM: I've made schedules before. It's not that hard.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 4, 2018)

TTOTM: STOP GIVING THE STORE AWAY.
WE HAVE RETURN POLICIES FOR A REASON.
IT'S BEEN 8 MONTHS SINCE THEY BOUGHT THE ITEM.
PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD SAY NO.
No don't ask for their driver's license- ah hell you're doing it. Yep. And now you're telling them that's how they can get around expired return policies.

AP is mentoring me in their ways.

But you don't know that.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 4, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TTOTM: STOP GIVING THE STORE AWAY.
> WE HAVE RETURN POLICIES FOR A REASON.
> IT'S BEEN 8 MONTHS SINCE THEY BOUGHT THE ITEM.
> PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD SAY NO.
> ...


Let AP know.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 5, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Let AP know.



Have. Hence my vague closing of that.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 5, 2018)

i can't say too much, but:

TTOTM: you stupid bitch, use your common sense. stay the fuck away from my guest service desk, i always have to spend an hour cleaning up after you when you cover for my *fifteen* minute break


----------



## hufflepuff (Jun 5, 2018)

TTEntireStore congratulations, you win. I won't care anymore. nothing ever changes, nobody does anything and I'm just a team member. You broke me. I'm done. You have made me not want to return to a job that I've actually really liked deep down (even when I say otherwise).


----------



## Mamabear98 (Jun 5, 2018)

Why in the Hell would you put cold or frozen items in Receiving with toss stickers on?  They melt, rot or smell horrendous when you should have thrown them out.  Or when the closer brings back salvage and puts heavy full boxes in top of an untaped not completely full box in salvage? How is that okay?


----------



## NPC (Jun 5, 2018)

Mamabear98 said:


> Why in the Hell would you put cold or frozen items in Receiving with toss sticks on?  They melt, rot or smell horrendous when you should have thrown them out.  Or when the closer brings back salvage and puts heavy full boxes in top of an untaped not completely full box in salvage? How is that okay?



this is seriously the worst. It's so difficult to get our GS people to fully cooperate on what to do with vendor products like milk and ice cream. Too much misinformation, and laziness. Don't fucking donate something perishable, and then leave it behind GS for 12 hours at room temp! fuck!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 5, 2018)

NPC said:


> this is seriously the worst. It's so difficult to get our GS people to fully cooperate on what to do with vendor products like milk and ice cream. Too much misinformation, and laziness. Don't fucking donate something perishable, and then leave it behind GS for 12 hours at room temp! fuck!


Wow. At my store we’re all smart enough to override to toss on cold stuff and then empty it out if needed.


----------



## NPC (Jun 5, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Wow. At my store we’re all smart enough to override to toss on cold stuff and then empty it out if needed.



that's how I feel. Instead we get people leaving milk in receiving or the ambient room.


----------



## Mamabear98 (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah i wish our people were that smart.  But nope don’t see it happening.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 6, 2018)

We have so many GSTMs that refuse to override stuff like that to toss because they religiously follow the prompts on the screen and if the computer wants to make it vendor pickup then that’s what they’ll do. I get so pissed when I look in the vendor pickup bin and there’s like 2 gallons of milk in there. And I even asked them like why would you do this? It’s just going to rot what are they supposed to do with it? And they were like “I was told to follow the prompts.” And i was like you think someone’s going to first of all, notice and second of all, care? They still do it


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 6, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> We have so many GSTMs that refuse to override stuff like that to toss because they religiously follow the prompts on the screen and if the computer wants to make it vendor pickup then that’s what they’ll do. I get so pissed when I look in the vendor pickup bin and there’s like 2 gallons of milk in there. And I even asked them like why would you do this? It’s just going to rot what are they supposed to do with it? And they were like “I was told to follow the prompts.” And i was like you think someone’s going to first of all, notice and second of all, care? They still do it


Put a note on the computer that says override all dairy to toss.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 6, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I can’t stand ETLS who get mad at GS for reshop. If I cal for it, I get a passive aggressive “we’ll get to it soon don’t call again” and if I’m quiet I get “why haven’t you called”


You guys are doing it wrong, when I did GS service, I would just say “can a TM from toys come to GS asap” once they were there hand them their shi*.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 6, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> to my closing lead:
> 
> dude, you're the best. I was just blowing off steam, but you listened to my (valid) complaints and got with the Store Director and my Leader to solve them. thank you, man. you're the nicest person by far at Target and my favorite person to work with.
> 
> seriously though, he's by far the nicest person I've ever met.


Its nice to meet you too, Ethan.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 6, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Put a note on the computer that says override all dairy to toss.



dairy is vendor product tho, it automatically prints out a defective chit so you can’t toss it

we dump the milk out at Starbucks tho before we put it in our vendor pickup bin


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 6, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> dairy is vendor product tho, it automatically prints out a defective chit so you can’t toss it
> 
> we dump the milk out at Starbucks tho before we put it in our vendor pickup bin


Use  the MyWork app on a MyDevice. Scan the item barcode. Tap the item description on screen. Scroll down to the bottom and tap "Toss". Enter the quantity and tap the button for why (I was told to use "quality" for any cold item that's been out of the cooler/freezer). No chits, no stickers. Dump out any liquid down the sink and throw the rest in the trash.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 6, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Use the MyWork app on a MyDevice. Scan the item barcode. Tap the item description on screen. Scroll down to the bottom and tap "Toss". Enter the quantity and tap the button for why (I was told to use "quality" for any cold item that's been out of the cooler/freezer). No chits, no stickers. Dump out any liquid down the sink and throw the rest in the trash.



you can't toss vendor products in myWork. they will tell you to use defectives.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 6, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> We have so many GSTMs that refuse to override stuff like that to toss because they religiously follow the prompts on the screen and if the computer wants to make it vendor pickup then that’s what they’ll do. I get so pissed when I look in the vendor pickup bin and there’s like 2 gallons of milk in there. And I even asked them like why would you do this? It’s just going to rot what are they supposed to do with it? And they were like “I was told to follow the prompts.” And i was like you think someone’s going to first of all, notice and second of all, care? They still do it



"We were told to follow the prompts since we were told we were sending to much stuff to salvage." Like fucking robots.. I just call them personally and have them deal with this shit.. We don't allow it back in receiving. We have even sent the cart attendant back with a full cart of defective bullshit and told him to have those idiots actually sort it out..


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> We have so many GSTMs that refuse to override stuff like that to toss because they religiously follow the prompts on the screen and if the computer wants to make it vendor pickup then that’s what they’ll do. I get so pissed when I look in the vendor pickup bin and there’s like 2 gallons of milk in there. And I even asked them like why would you do this? It’s just going to rot what are they supposed to do with it? And they were like “I was told to follow the prompts.” And i was like you think someone’s going to first of all, notice and second of all, care? They still do it


Guess who conveniently got told today they need to follow the prompts and can’t override anything no matter what  enjoy your spoiled milk and shattered glass


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 7, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Guess who conveniently got told today they need to follow the prompts and can’t override anything no matter what  enjoy your spoiled milk and shattered glass


call the GSTL over every single time you want to override. They’ll let you override pretty quick.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 8, 2018)

TTOTM: if you had typed in the dpci on her receipt you would have noticed that the dpci on the mydevice automatically changed. Know what that means? Use your head. The fucking DPCI changed. That's it. You were so rude to that guest.

She was so normal and kind to me. No idea why you were so nasty to her. If you would have done your job then you would have been able to figure out what it took me 30 seconds to realize.


----------



## SpilledTea (Jun 8, 2018)

To that one ETL:

What makes you think that scheduling five (5! Cinco!) trainees on a closing Saturday night is ok???? And they all have 6 hour shifts (we have to clock out for lunch by the 6th hour)??? 

Holy shit.


----------



## Times Up (Jun 8, 2018)

SpilledTea said:


> To that one ETL:
> 
> What makes you think that scheduling five (5! Cinco!) trainees on a closing Saturday night is ok???? And they all have 6 hour shifts (we have to clock out for lunch by the 6th hour)???
> 
> Holy shit.



So, basically they will all be working 5.75+ hour shifts
with only a 15 minute break.  Great way to scare off a new TM!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 8, 2018)

Naw.  They all take a lunch to give the trainer(s) a break from talking.  There is so much for SL now, they can also do some of the product knowledge and selling training.  Better to bring them in when it's busy, so they know what's coming, than on a weekday mid where they think it's all chill, all the time.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 8, 2018)

SpilledTea said:


> To that one ETL:
> 
> What makes you think that scheduling five (5! Cinco!) trainees on a closing Saturday night is ok???? And they all have 6 hour shifts (we have to clock out for lunch by the 6th hour)???
> 
> Holy shit.



Oh lord if that happened to the front lanes at my store I would C-R-Y.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jun 8, 2018)

To that one backroom TM:

Please stop putting your insanely heavy, breakable and large STS items on the top shelf.  Your GSTMs are all below 5 feet 5 inches and are slight.  We can't lift that shit.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jun 8, 2018)

SpilledTea said:


> To that one ETL:
> 
> What makes you think that scheduling five (5! Cinco!) trainees on a closing Saturday night is ok???? And they all have 6 hour shifts (we have to clock out for lunch by the 6th hour)???
> 
> Holy shit.



Some Leaders make "simple minded" choices w/out thinking through the _entire outcome_ of their choices.  Analytical thinking requires one to see the _entire outcome_ from start to finish; and then you can adjust your strategy to accommodate any pitfalls.  There are so many things wrong w/ your ETLs actions, it's embarrassing.  The two TLs that I work with most closely operate like this.  They are in such hurry to _"do something Leadership-py"_ that they don't think it through, and then it creates more problems which _others have to solve_.  

Monkey see, Monkey do....... but Monkey don't think.


----------



## SpilledTea (Jun 8, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Naw.  They all take a lunch to give the trainer(s) a break from talking.  There is so much for SL now, they can also do some of the product knowledge and selling training.  Better to bring them in when it's busy, so they know what's coming, than on a weekday mid where they think it's all chill, all the time.



That was my plan, but my counterpart already had them do the computer training and product knowledge lol


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 8, 2018)

SpilledTea said:


> To that one ETL:
> 
> What makes you think that scheduling five (5! Cinco!) trainees on a closing Saturday night is ok???? And they all have 6 hour shifts (we have to clock out for lunch by the 6th hour)???
> 
> Holy shit.




So you're going to have a flock of little Spotlings waddling after you all night?

And send em all on meal together. Just this one time. Like Yetive said, gives you a break from talking.  And then after meal, you can split them up on separate tasks.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jun 8, 2018)

SpilledTea said:


> To that one ETL:
> 
> What makes you think that scheduling five (5! Cinco!) trainees on a closing Saturday night is ok???? And they all have 6 hour shifts (we have to clock out for lunch by the 6th hour)???
> 
> Holy shit.


There was one point I was given 8 at one time.


----------



## NPC (Jun 8, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Guess who conveniently got told today they need to follow the prompts and can’t override anything no matter what  enjoy your spoiled milk and shattered glass



My interpretation of this is, "So we're throwing away Donate now?" Fine, I won't override anything, but I'm still throwing stuff away if it's spoiled or shattered glass.

I consider it just the ETLs making a black and white call, because certain TMs have shitty judgement and piss off the receiver. If you have good judgment, disregard the stupid "no override" rule. That's what I do at least.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jun 9, 2018)

TTOTM I don't care much if you have your walkie on in the breakroom, but can you at least lower it? Nobody on their break wants to constantly hear channel one on full volume.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 9, 2018)

hufflepuff said:


> TTOTM I don't care much if you have your walkie on in the breakroom, but can you at least lower it? Nobody on their break wants to constantly hear channel one on full volume.




That's asking for a smack.
The rule is no walkies in The Break Room.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 9, 2018)

Unless you're an ETL. I understand they can't really turn their walkies off.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah but ETLs don’t hang in the break room usually in fact i don’t think I’ve ever seen one in my stores


----------



## Yetive (Jun 9, 2018)

LOD here.  I eat in the break room.  Walkie stays on if I'm  on duty, but quiet.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 9, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Put a note on the computer that says override all dairy to toss.


Sometimes it does not give the option to override to toss. Don't get me started on the ones that defect milk out and then leave it in the toss bin for days.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 9, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Guess who conveniently got told today they need to follow the prompts and can’t override anything no matter what  enjoy your spoiled milk and shattered glass


This does not make sense. For instance, why would we donate a box of strawberries?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 9, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yeah but ETLs don’t hang in the break room usually in fact i don’t think I’ve ever seen one in my stores



Really? Where do they eat? Usually our 2-3 ETLs in store eat together in the breakroom. Presumably they have some eye-contact version of rock, paper, scissors to determine who has to go out if there are LOD calls while they're on break.

The old and new leadership rooms aren't great for eating--at best tiny cubes, with little space for anything but a computer & (maybe) phone. The breakroom is actually a better environment for dinner.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 9, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> This does not make sense. For instance, why would we donate a box of strawberries?


That’s exactly what I said and my ETL said that’s what the STL said so just do whatever he says even if it doesn’t make sense


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 9, 2018)

My ETLs and TLs eat in their offices


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 9, 2018)

They have offices? Our STL, HRTL and SR ETL-Food have offices, all other leadership is grouped together in a tiny cube farm.

ETA: Actually, the Food SR ETL does not have an office at present, as it's been taken over by the HR ETL due to remodel. Not sure if he's getting it back, actually.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jun 9, 2018)

STL, Log, SF, HR ETLs and the Plano SrTL have offices, meanwhile the TLs just have a long desk, and they'll eat there too sometimes. Our stl likes to eat in the food court lol


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 9, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Sometimes it does not give the option to override to toss.



you can't toss vendor products, they HAVE to go back to the vendor.

dump out the milk off stage and put the empty container in the vendor pickup bin


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2018)

Don't give me fucking closing shifts, I'd rather not have the hours.

And can HR get their fucking shit in order and update the goddamn schedule with the swap-shift


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 9, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yeah but ETLs don’t hang in the break room usually in fact i don’t think I’ve ever seen one in my stores


Ours eat in the break room all the time. Almost always as a group.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jun 10, 2018)

TTOTM Yes, I do think it's creepy that you pocketed a defected bikini bottom because the woman who returned it was "really hot", do you really think that's normal? As a female TM, I'm baffled why would you even brag about that to me.


----------



## NKG (Jun 10, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> TTOTM Yes, I do think it's creepy that you pocketed a defected bikini bottom because the woman who returned it was "really hot", do you really think that's normal? As a female TM, I'm baffled why would you even brag about that to me.



Sounds like an AP issue


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jun 10, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Sounds like an AP issue



I guess it could be, but I'm not sure if he took it home or not.


----------



## NKG (Jun 10, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> I guess it could be, but I'm not sure if he took it home or not.


Let AP do the work and figure it out. All they need is that they selected merchandise that was supposed to be toss and take it with them. With no intention of doing the right thing.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jun 10, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Let AP do the work and figure it out. All they need is that they selected merchandise that was supposed to be toss and take it with them. With no intention of doing the right thing.



I didn't really get the impression that he stole it, more like he wanted to sniff it. He's done that before with other clothes. Maybe it's an AP issue just to take it in your pocket for a few hours while you work, though.


----------



## NKG (Jun 10, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> I didn't really get the impression that he stole it, more like he wanted to sniff it. He's done that before with other clothes. Maybe it's an AP issue just to take it in your pocket for a few hours while you work, though.



I'm pretty sure it is an AP issue


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jun 10, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> I'm pretty sure it is an AP issue



Has anything like that happened at your store and how did AP handle it? I'd feel bad to be wrong and put AP on his tail.


----------



## NKG (Jun 10, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> Has anything like that happened at your store and how did AP handle it? I'd feel bad to be wrong and put AP on his tail.


https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/official-assets-protection-thread.29/

Ask in this thread


----------



## NPC (Jun 10, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> TTOTM Yes, I do think it's creepy that you pocketed a defected bikini bottom because the woman who returned it was "really hot", do you really think that's normal? As a female TM, I'm baffled why would you even brag about that to me.



Jake works at your store?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 10, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> Has anything like that happened at your store and how did AP handle it? I'd feel bad to be wrong and put AP on his tail.


I’d let AP know. Just mention it. Let them decide if they want to investigate it further.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jun 10, 2018)

NPC said:


> Jake works at your store?


Not sure if this is a joke or not, but he isn't named Jake, did this happen at your store too?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 10, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> Not sure if this is a joke or not, but he isn't named Jake, did this happen at your store too?


No there’s just a troll on this forum named jake.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jun 10, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> No there’s just a troll on this forum named jake.



Oh gotcha.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jun 10, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> I didn't really get the impression that he stole it, *more like he wanted to sniff it*. He's done that before with other clothes. Maybe it's an AP issue just to take it in your pocket for a few hours while you work, though.



Ew.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jun 10, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> Ew.



I know, it's pretty gross. Apparently it had a white stain on it too, which is why he was interested. I'm not trying to shame anyone for their kinks but to brag about it at work is the part that annoys me.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 10, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> I know, it's pretty gross. Apparently it had a white stain on it too, which is why he was interested. I'm not trying to shame anyone for their kinks but to brag about it at work is the part that annoys me.


I mean that’s also an HR issue. You could talk to them if you feel better than AP. or the hotline.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 10, 2018)

Definitely an AP issue.  If nothing else, they may want to put him on Creeper Watch.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jun 10, 2018)

I might tell an LOD and have them sort it out. He'd probably just say it was a joke though.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 10, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> That’s exactly what I said and my ETL said that’s what the STL said so just do whatever he says even if it doesn’t make sense


You can tell they have never worked GS. If they do not want us defecting items out, then they need to stop allowing returns that need to be defected out.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 10, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> I might tell an LOD and have them sort it out. He'd probably just say it was a joke though.


Integrity Hotline!


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jun 10, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Integrity Hotline!



Sorry, I didn't mean the LOD. I meant that the TM would probably say he was just joking if he was confronted. I think if I was going to say anything, I would feel more comfortable telling one of my LODs than an AP or HR.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 10, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean the LOD. I meant that the TM would probably say he was just joking if he was confronted. I think if I was going to say anything, I would feel more comfortable telling one of my LODs than an AP or HR.


no I understood what you meant. you should go to someone though and emphasize how it made you (rightfully IMO) feel uncomfortable


----------



## NKG (Jun 10, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> Oh gotcha.



His real name is Jack but goes by Jake. It's the Sybil movie in real life.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jun 10, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> no I understood what you meant. you should go to someone though and emphasize how it made you (rightfully IMO) feel uncomfortable



I can mention it to my LOD. I don't want to see him get fired though.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jun 10, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> His real name is Jack but goes by Jake. It's the Sybil movie in real life.


I would say show me some of his posts but maybe that's a can of worms I shouldn't open.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 10, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> I would say show me some of his posts but maybe that's a can of worms I shouldn't open.


Nope, once you open Pandora's box of troll you'll never be able to close it again.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jun 10, 2018)

To the Sales Floor ETL.

Can you not fuck over my co workers schedule because of that the schedule is fucked, he's on vacation for the next 2 weeks and you scheduled him. Now we have no closer this weekend, good job


----------



## Times Up (Jun 10, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> To the Sales Floor ETL.
> 
> Can you not fuck over my co workers schedule because of that the schedule is fucked, he's on vacation for the next 2 weeks and you scheduled him. Now we have no closer this weekend, good job



Shhh...don't tell.   It's funnier when they don't catch the mistake until it's too late to fix it!


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jun 10, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Shhh...don't tell.   It's funnier when they don't catch the mistake until it's too late to fix it!


Don't plan on it!


----------



## Thunderbird1956 (Jun 11, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> To the Sales Floor ETL.
> 
> Can you not fuck over my co workers schedule because of that the schedule is fucked, he's on vacation for the next 2 weeks and you scheduled him. Now we have no closer this weekend, good job



My favorite are the ETLs that can't schedule people based on their availability in MyTime especially if they are the HR ETL.

I'm willing to work with TMs if they missed the cutoff for submitting requests to work outside their availability, but I want it in writing.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 12, 2018)

Thunderbird1956 said:


> My favorite are the ETLs that can't schedule people based on their availability in MyTime especially if they are the HR ETL.
> 
> I'm willing to work with TMs if they missed the cutoff for submitting requests to work outside their availability, but I want it in writing.



I love being the HRTM that has to explain that I didn't write that part of the schedule so take it up with your ETL.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 12, 2018)

Okay, SFS team, this is absolutely not acceptable.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 12, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> you can't toss vendor products, they HAVE to go back to the vendor.
> 
> dump out the milk off stage and put the empty container in the vendor pickup bin





GoodyNN said:


> Okay, SFS team, this is absolutely not acceptable.


I've been privy to some of these poor packing jobs. I once had a mirror returned because it was in pieces. There was not an ounce of packing material in the box.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 12, 2018)

To the front end TM's. STOP CALLING OUT! So sick and tired of having to pick up the slack.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jun 13, 2018)

TTOETL Thanks for letting me know I take “initiative” and “go beyond” in SFS. I’m not sure if your dangling the TL carrot in front of me when you said I have potiential to grow in the store. Until I hear the other ETLs talk about it, I’ll act like our conservation never happened


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jun 13, 2018)

TTOTM(s): Thank you for continually sending calls that have nothing to do with guest service up to the service desk! I truly have nothing better to do. My line of guests can wait while I call down to domestics about seeing if this item that is listed limited stock on target.com is in stock at the store. I’ve been telling most of the guests to call back and ask specifically speak to *insert deparment* as they have been sent to guest service as a mistake, but boy is it annoying! But most of my store also assumes guest service does nothing, but call reshop for them to come and get, so I guess this is expected!


----------



## Jynxille (Jun 13, 2018)

to the team member who dumps their food in the breakroom sink when there's a garbage not even 1 foot away......die !!!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 14, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> TTOTM(s): Thank you for continually sending calls that have nothing to do with guest service up to the service desk! I truly have nothing better to do. My line of guests can wait while I call down to domestics about seeing if this item that is listed limited stock on target.com is in stock at the store. I’ve been telling most of the guests to call back and ask specifically speak to *insert deparment* as they have been sent to guest service as a mistake, but boy is it annoying! But most of my store also assumes guest service does nothing, but call reshop for them to come and get, so I guess this is expected!


Oh if I have a line of guests I straight up say I can’t get to the call right now


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 14, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> TTOTM(s): Thank you for continually sending calls that have nothing to do with guest service up to the service desk! I truly have nothing better to do. My line of guests can wait while I call down to domestics about seeing if this item that is listed limited stock on target.com is in stock at the store. I’ve been telling most of the guests to call back and ask specifically speak to *insert deparment* as they have been sent to guest service as a mistake, but boy is it annoying! But most of my store also assumes guest service does nothing, but call reshop for them to come and get, so I guess this is expected!



they stopped that shit real quick when I started transferring them back to the operator


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jun 14, 2018)

To who ever is taking the video games out of the display keepers instead of taking it out of the locked case, I will cut you


----------



## BackroomGal (Jun 14, 2018)

TTOTM, I know this might come as a shock, but you're supposed to show up on days you're scheduled! You really screwed me over by getting too high last night and not waking up in time for your 6:00 AM shift. Because of you the only people working backroom were me and the TL, and I spent 4 hours pulling autofills and we didn't even finish backstocking the pallets from the truck, let alone the vehicles (and now we have to do all of that tomorrow, on top of all the normal work!)


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 14, 2018)

BackroomGal said:


> TTOTM, I know this might come as a shock, but you're supposed to show up on days you're scheduled! You really screwed me over by getting too high last night and not waking up in time for your 6:00 AM shift. Because of you the only people working backroom were me and the TL, and I spent 4 hours pulling autofills and we didn't even finish backstocking the pallets from the truck, let alone the vehicles (and now we have to do all of that tomorrow, on top of all the normal work!)



are you sure it wasn't 4 hours and 20 minutes


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 14, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> they stopped that shit real quick when I started transferring them back to the operator


Our GS phone doesn’t do transfers


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 14, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> are you sure it wasn't 4 hours and 20 minutes



69 DPCIs and 8008 eaches


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 14, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> TTOTM(s): Thank you for continually sending calls that have nothing to do with guest service up to the service desk! I truly have nothing better to do. My line of guests can wait while I call down to domestics about seeing if this item that is listed limited stock on target.com is in stock at the store. I’ve been telling most of the guests to call back and ask specifically speak to *insert deparment* as they have been sent to guest service as a mistake, but boy is it annoying! But most of my store also assumes guest service does nothing, but call reshop for them to come and get, so I guess this is expected!


I have the same issue at times. No, I do not handle HR responsibilities at the desk.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 14, 2018)

TTOTM: You are shocked where you are scheduled, well don't get your ego inflated its only because we don't have any fucking people and you were not maxed out on hours like the rest of us. The TL was pissed as all get out that she has to babysit you since you never shut the fuck up and just work. I have told you, my TL has told you, the flow TL has told you - You can talk but your hands need to keep moving. Yours stop whenever your mouth is open and we are all tired of babysitting you. Please shut the fuck up and get to work without at least two of us telling you to get back to work.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 14, 2018)

TTO(?)TM: stop taking the damn stickers off the CVS lockers! Per the contract, we are supposed to get 10 lockers. Because people keep taking the CVS stickers off the lockers we were “given” BY THE STL, we now only have 3! I’m tired of getting dirty looks when I use a “non-CVS” locker for my stuff


----------



## countingsheep (Jun 15, 2018)

TTOETL. . .STOP adding random shifts and switching my days off all the freaking time without telling me! I swear if you mess up one more of my plans Im switching to walmart


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 15, 2018)

TTOTM:

I've got your back. You've been here way longer than me- you know what's up, and I'm your GSA today. Don't worry, she's not unhappy. We gave her good advice, and she left happy.

I've got you. You can call on me.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jun 15, 2018)

To the HR ETL. You know damn well it is illegal to cut people once the schedule is out. You can't call the day before a shift and demand someone to stay home. Seriously about to call the hotline on this one.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 15, 2018)

TTOTM: Actually 4 tms. They had left for various reasons. Now for various reasons they are back. All good workers. Welcome back boys!


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 15, 2018)

aronoiiel said:


> Im switching to walmart



W H Y 
H
Y


----------



## NPC (Jun 15, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> W H Y
> H
> Y



A _ N _ D
_ _ E _ A
_ _ W_ Y?


----------



## raz23 (Jun 17, 2018)

TTOTM: Why are you still allowed to work backroom? You're slow and you blocked the main fire aisle partially with carts. I asked why you did this and you stated "who cares?"  Time for you to get a boot out of the backroom for good.


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 17, 2018)

TTOsoftlinesTM: So glad you got fired lololololololololololololololol

Backstory: this blue haired, problem glasses cunt was texting and chit chatting all the time, and our ETL-LOG gave her a mild "less talk more work" reprimand, and she went and whined to HR that he made her feel uncomfortable and threatened and space-invaded with his toxic masculinity so the STL told him to stay away from her and the texting and chit chatting resumed. But they finally got her on attendance, WELL SEEYA.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jun 17, 2018)

Found where all our backstock clips were vanishing to.  This is why you don’t let CAs do hardlines unless they’ve had time for proper basic training for the role, otherwise things are left sitting in the backroom in partially empty boxes instead of repacks and on a flat for some damn reason instead of a tub or something else that can actually be maneuvered through the majority of the backroom.  TTOCA, stop doing this!!!!  Especially when the boxes you’re clipping the backstock clips onto are tiny cosmetics.


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 17, 2018)

@BullseyeBlues your store number is visible on those pick labels. Might want to blank that out.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jun 18, 2018)

To my TL and the Mobile TL

Thanks for trying to wingman me, I appreciate you guys trying to get me with the Mobile Girl. Its a nice gesture


----------



## Interface23 (Jun 19, 2018)

TTO Mobile TM/TL whatever you are: 

You’re disgusting, you are an old married dude making sexual comments about teenage Softlines girls and also trying to make my life more difficult for no discernible reason besides thinking my personal life is a joke.

I will be glad when your head rolls


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 19, 2018)

If I have to tell you twice to keep working the third time I tell you to put your equipment away and go home. I’ve sent people home for not working in a timely manner.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 19, 2018)

Interface23 said:


> TTO Mobile TM/TL whatever you are:
> 
> You’re disgusting, you are an old married dude making sexual comments about teenage Softlines girls and also trying to make my life more difficult for no discernible reason besides thinking my personal life is a joke.
> 
> I will be glad when your head rolls


Hotline or talk to HR that’s gross


----------



## LearningTree (Jun 19, 2018)

TTOTM (and many others out there): Why do refuse to actually think and try to fix something? Why is your first instinct always to get a leader involved? You can't do anything without help and I can't wait to performance you out. The barcode won't scan? Type in the DPCI! The receipt is too faded to do a return? Use the card to look it up! Reshops are piling up? Call the salesfloor TMs to pick it up! Don't stare at! You're out of change? You really think it's appropriate to page your ETL over? MOTHERF*CKER THERE'S A F*CKING BUTTON ON THE REGISTER FOR THAT EXACT PURPOSE!!!


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 20, 2018)

To my etl hr : Fucking pay attention when you "edit" the schedule after my Etl log. A pair of 2 will not accomplish the same result as a team of 5!


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jun 22, 2018)

To all the ETLs: Please,  for the love of God,  have some foresight. This new system you have for softlines is only working because our store is slow. And it's going to fail miserably as soon as "Back to school" comes around in the fall and we start getting busy again. ALL of the softlines TMs have voiced their concerns about this and it's going through one ear and out the other. What happened to that  tune you guys were singing about how you: "welcomed any feedback, positive or negative" about this new system ? We're giving feedback right now,  we don't like it!


----------



## Interface23 (Jun 22, 2018)

TtoTM: Byeeeee


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jun 22, 2018)

Tto TM

Please, please, please. When you do Tune in Tuesday, please re push the DVDs when you change the Plano gram. The entire TV series DVDs were all over the place because of that


----------



## Times Up (Jun 22, 2018)

TTOTM:  Yeah, sure you are friends with several group leaders and BPs and they give serious thought to your input about how our district should be run.  And, yeah sure, you were key in getting 5 ETLs/STLs fired.  

Everyone knows that a 20 year part time TM who has NOT promoted knows more than someone has worked their way up to corporate leadership. 

All I can say is,  STFU!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 22, 2018)

My VM is a cunt


----------



## The lost Soul (Jun 23, 2018)

TTOTM: Yes we have no flow tl and no you can not talk to your mom about making you food during our wave! Start stocking and don't give me attitude when I specially tell you to get off that phone! I may not be your tl but I sure as hell was told to lead by our etl. Oh and also, you need to stop flexing when you have the pick labels in-front of you! we are all sick and tired of going around and seeing the shelf not stocked but later to find out it was flexed in the wrong place!.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 24, 2018)

TToTM - thank you SO much for spending so much time with me today and for giving me a good start in a new area.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 24, 2018)

You wouldn’t defect strawberries. You would qmos and go into the compost bin


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 24, 2018)

allnew2 said:


> You wouldn’t defect strawberries. You would qmos and go into the compost bin



you can defect them out in POS at Guest Service and it does the same thing


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 24, 2018)

To that one cashier: Do NOT come to my counter, order a $3 cup of coffee, try to pay with a $100 & give me attitude when I say 'nope'.
It was JUST after opening & I wasn't going to let you clean out my drawer so you could break a C note.
You're a freakin' CASHIER & you oughta know better so get your sulky-self down to guest services to break your big bill.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 24, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> To that one cashier: Do NOT come to my counter, order a $3 cup of coffee, try to pay with a $100 & give me attitude when I say 'nope'.
> It was JUST after opening & I wasn't going to let you clean out my drawer so you could break a C note.
> You're a freakin' CASHIER & you oughta know better so get your sulky-self down to guest services to break your big bill.


Don’t send her to us we don’t want the $100 either!!


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 24, 2018)

Thunderbird1956 said:


> My favorite are the ETLs that can't schedule people based on their availability in MyTime especially if they are the HR ETL.
> 
> I'm willing to work with TMs if they missed the cutoff for submitting requests to work outside their availability, but I want it in writing.


My requests go in (and are approved) months in advance.
My availability is also made known weeks in advance, WELL before affected schedules go up.

Still scheduled shit I can't work.
Hr always passive-aggressively treats me like I'm an inconvenience when I bring it up, then tells me "oh don't worry we got it covered."

Oh. Don't worry. I haven't given it another thought.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 24, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> That's asking for a smack.
> The rule is no walkies in The Break Room.


Ttthhhiiisssss!!!!!


----------



## calimero (Jun 24, 2018)

So you didn’t arrived on time for your shift , so you didn’t clock in ... 
smells like a punch correction to me that will lead you to a pink slip ... 
or maybe not since you are related to the HR ...


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 24, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Don’t send her to us we don’t want the $100 either!!



our registers are banked with more money than Sbux or the checklanes tho, but I'm suspicious of people who carry around $100 bills anyway....


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 24, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> our registers are banked with more money than Sbux or the checklanes tho, but I'm suspicious of people who carry around $100 bills anyway....


Why?  There's a million reasons someone could have one.  Most obvious is someone doesn't have direct deposit.  Some people don't have bank accounts, some people are in the middle of changing banks, some people want an emergency cushion in case a bank isn't accessible at the time of the emergency, some people don't trust direct deposit, etc.  I've heard several people who refuse to do direct deposit because it involved giving out their account number.  There's also gifts from Grandma, recently sold something on Craigslist.  These days, carrying a few $10s and $20s is odd.  Carrying nothing or carrying a large bill is not unusual.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 24, 2018)

TTOTM, Normally I'm a MYOB kinda person and not interested in running to leadership every time someone slacks off, but FFS, I have never seen anyone spend as much time trying to avoid work as you, and tonight I just couldn't deal with it anymore, and you bet I ratted your ass out to our ETL. First, you're behind the boat chatting with the electronics TM. Then you're leaning on the flat you were supposed to be putting away, playing on your phone. Then you were leaning on an item on the flat and staring it it as though that Nerf gun held the secrets of the universe. Then you took...something off the flat and started swinging it around. Huzzah! He's going to put something away, thought I. But then you came back, swinging the same thing. Not sure what it was or what you did with it, but then you were talking to guests in electronics (while the mobile & electronics TM were not busy). Then you were back behind the boat again. Then I saw you take a box of toys to the boat to unbox, which is pretty thoroughly unnecessary as those Legos were not the type that need spider wrap. So, in about a half hour of time you maybe put away 1 thing.

At that point I was done with my flat, except for the shipper that the ETL asked to see that gave me the perfect opportunity to recant this song & dance to her. Jesus wept, dude, I always knew you were slow, but never quite realized just how much time you spent doing fuck-all.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 25, 2018)

TTOETL, There is a difference between making it right for the guest and giving into a petulant child. After you made the "exception" for the guest they told you they would be doing the same thing again and again.


----------



## goingto4 (Jun 25, 2018)

TTOSTL: Whyyy do you have to leave the AP office a disaster area every time you use it? Don't log our computers out and don't leave papers about TM on our desk. 

TTOTL: Talking to the GSTL about who to coach while I was standing there at the end of a register was so unprofessional. It was also rude because we were in the middle of a conversation about a shady return.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 26, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> TTOETL, There is a difference between making it right for the guest and giving into a petulant child. After you made the "exception" for the guest they told you they would be doing the same thing again and again.


THIS.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jun 27, 2018)

To the new cashier that applied for AP but got rejected because you’re a minor:

STAY THE HELL OUT OF OUR WAY! There is zero reason for you to leave your lane with a line of people waiting, mid transaction, leaving the register signed in, to “help us out” with an uncooperative apprehension. We have no less than three AP team members in the building at any point from open to close except for the first few hours of the day. There is a reason we have specialized training for that.

By the way, the “subject” you tripped wasn’t actually the subject. It was THE DAMN APTL. Who now has stitches in his forehead. The REAL subject got away with about $800 of OTC/Pharmacy. Thanks, for that. Enjoy your new job at somewhere-other-than-here.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 27, 2018)

to the Softlines ETL:

thank you! we were out of carts and you jumped outside without even thinking about it. idk why people don’t like you, you’re genuinely good at your job.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 27, 2018)

NitroKing2110 said:


> To the new cashier that applied for AP but got rejected because you’re a minor:
> 
> STAY THE HELL OUT OF OUR WAY! There is zero reason for you to leave your lane with a line of people waiting, mid transaction, leaving the register signed in, to “help us out” with an uncooperative apprehension. We have no less than three AP team members in the building at any point from open to close except for the first few hours of the day. There is a reason we have specialized training for that.
> 
> By the way, the “subject” you tripped wasn’t actually the subject. It was THE DAMN APTL. Who now has stitches in his forehead. The REAL subject got away with about $800 of OTC/Pharmacy. Thanks, for that. Enjoy your new job at somewhere-other-than-here.


Wow!!!


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jun 27, 2018)

TTOTL: it is not a wise idea to leave confidential documents up and open  on the signing PC.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 27, 2018)

NitroKing2110 said:


> To the new cashier that applied for AP but got rejected because you’re a minor:
> 
> STAY THE HELL OUT OF OUR WAY! There is zero reason for you to leave your lane with a line of people waiting, mid transaction, leaving the register signed in, to “help us out” with an uncooperative apprehension. We have no less than three AP team members in the building at any point from open to close except for the first few hours of the day. There is a reason we have specialized training for that.
> 
> By the way, the “subject” you tripped wasn’t actually the subject. It was THE DAMN APTL. Who now has stitches in his forehead. The REAL subject got away with about $800 of OTC/Pharmacy. Thanks, for that. Enjoy your new job at somewhere-other-than-here.



Oh _damn_. DON'T go go gadget.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 27, 2018)

Well, the good news for the TM in question is (s)he is a minor and can't be sued in civil court.  On the flip side of the law though....(s)he better hope the APTL doesn't file assault charges.


----------



## Times Up (Jun 27, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Well, the good news for the TM in question is (s)he is a minor and can't be sued in civil court.  On the flip side of the law though....(s)he better hope the APTL doesn't file assault charges.



In some states...in other states the parent(s) of said minor can be on the hook  for a few bucks.    I can tell you the parental liability amount in my state,  but  that might out me a bit.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 27, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Well, the good news for the TM in question is (s)he is a minor and can't be sued in civil court.  On the flip side of the law though....(s)he better hope the APTL doesn't file assault charges.


I'd be surprised if the kid doesn't just quit. How do you hold your head up after that?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 27, 2018)

"Tsk! I was just trying to HELP!!!"


----------



## countingsheep (Jun 28, 2018)

Ttoetl. . . You didnt schedule us for this stupid meeting and you had it purposely outside our availability. . .no you cant coach me on it and no I will not listen to your angry rant filled with very unprofessional statements. Also telling us it should have been on our schedule and implying we make our own schedules is laughable at best. I cant wait until they can your ass.


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 28, 2018)

NitroKing2110 said:


> To the new cashier that applied for AP but got rejected because you’re a minor:
> 
> STAY THE HELL OUT OF OUR WAY! There is zero reason for you to leave your lane with a line of people waiting, mid transaction, leaving the register signed in, to “help us out” with an uncooperative apprehension. We have no less than three AP team members in the building at any point from open to close except for the first few hours of the day. There is a reason we have specialized training for that.
> 
> By the way, the “subject” you tripped wasn’t actually the subject. It was THE DAMN APTL. Who now has stitches in his forehead. The REAL subject got away with about $800 of OTC/Pharmacy. Thanks, for that. Enjoy your new job at somewhere-other-than-here.



lmao, would it surprise if this kid was an accomplice of the subject?


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 28, 2018)

TTOTM: you mocked something I used to be bullied for (when I was a teenager) yesterday. You didn't know I was bullied for it ...but you still felt like making fun of me.

I'm not the only one that's noticed your terrible mood lately, and now, you're making fun of something that got me bullied in the past.

I can't wait until karma lays the smack down on you.


----------



## NPC (Jun 28, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TTOTM: you mocked something I used to be bullied for (when I was a teenager) yesterday. You didn't know I was bullied for it ...but you still felt like making fun of me.
> 
> I'm not the only one that's noticed your terrible mood lately, and now, you're making fun of something that got me bullied in the past.
> 
> I can't wait until karma lays the smack down on you.



Maybe they assumed you knew how to laugh at yourself.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jun 28, 2018)

NPC said:


> Maybe they assumed you knew how to laugh at yourself.


I do.

She wasn't being funny about it.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 28, 2018)

The failure mode of clever is "asshole." IOW, if you mock someone and they don't laugh, you're wrong and you need to apologize.

The Failure Mode of Clever - https://whatever.scalzi.com/2010/06/16/the-failure-state-of-clever/

(And by "you" I mean GSA's TM)


----------



## Interface23 (Jun 28, 2018)

TTO (ex) Mobile TM... HAHAHAHAHA GET REKT


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jun 29, 2018)

TTSoftlinesTeam: Y’all are sweethearts, every last one of you. That’s why I’m always happy to help you guys out when you need an extra pair of hands.  You guys always go above and beyond showing your appreciation for people, too.


----------



## Interface23 (Jun 29, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TTSoftlinesTeam: Y’all are sweethearts, every last one of you. That’s why I’m always happy to help you guys out when you need an extra pair of hands.  You guys always go above and beyond showing your appreciation for people, too.


Our Softlines team is awesome too. I can’t think of one of them that don’t give a crap


----------



## Marcellow (Jun 29, 2018)

TTOETL: Have a nice life, I didn’t really know you nor ever seen you much so I can’t say I’ll miss you. Good luck though.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 29, 2018)

TTOnewGSTL - congrats on the promotion!  You are definitely a good egg and I love working with you.


----------



## SNS12345 (Jun 30, 2018)

TTOnewETL, you can't keep flexing literally everything. I get that shelves look nicer when they aren't empty, but flexing random shit all over the place when we run out of something for one day just makes things a mess for flow to stock the next morning because we have to put everything in the right spots before we can stock what actually goes there. Also if you are going to permanently flex something, you can't just print a new label and call it a day. You have to actually tie/untie the items from the location. This is why the backroom has been an absolute mess since you've got here, because we keep getting stuff in that you've flexed off of the floor, and it still autopulls every day only to have to be backstocked that same day and repeat and repeat.


----------



## BackroomBear (Jun 30, 2018)

To all TMs in the store: gird your loins. New STL is going to be happy go lucky thinking everything is great and fine and will question everything. Maybe they’ll throw payroll out the window? But likely going to be a disaster (first STL position that isn’t covering for someone else).


----------



## LillyH (Jul 1, 2018)

To the TM who kisses ass the TLs and LODs. I know you wanna be a TL and even move up, but don’t talk to other TMs as if you were a TL already. Even the TLs give you the task notes so that you can give tasks to us when the TLs are not there, it doesn’t mean that you are a TL now. Your title doesn’t say that. You are STILL a TM like us. I hate that when you walk around checking our jobs, or give tasks in a bossy voice. Oh btw, you’re only 20. We are older than you, so talk to us with more respect ok?


----------



## NPC (Jul 4, 2018)

LillyH said:


> To the TM who kisses ass the TLs and LODs. I know you wanna be a TL and even move up, but don’t talk to other TMs as if you were a TL already. Even the TLs give you the task notes so that you can give tasks to us when the TLs are not there, it doesn’t mean that you are a TL now. Your title doesn’t say that. You are STILL a TM like us. I hate that when you walk around checking our jobs, or give tasks in a bossy voice. Oh btw, you’re only 20. We are older than you, so talk to us with more respect ok?



I only half agree with this perspective. Typically, if you're trying to go for a leadership position, you have to show that you're capable of the leading the team. That inevitably means acting like a TL. It's annoying sometimes, but who am I to hold someone back? I relate to how you feel, but I also think it's petty to complain.


----------



## LillyH (Jul 4, 2018)

NPC said:


> I only half agree with this perspective. Typically, if you're trying to go for a leadership position, you have to show that you're capable of the leading the team. That inevitably means acting like a TL. It's annoying sometimes, but who am I to hold someone back? I relate to how you feel, but I also think it's petty to complain.



There’s a difference between trying to express the ability to be a TL and treating others in a bossy manner with no respect. Being a TL doesn’t mean you can be bossy towards others. Being a TL means leading others to success and also gaining respect from others. Anyway, thanks for your feedback


----------



## NPC (Jul 4, 2018)

LillyH said:


> There’s a difference between trying to express the ability to be a TL and treating others in a bossy manner with no respect. Being a TL doesn’t mean you can be bossy towards others. Being a TL means leading others to success and also gaining respect from others. Anyway, thanks for your feedback



I'm hesitant to believe they're being disrespectful. Especially if their motives are to move up. This may not apply to you specifically, but usually these complaints are just based on some emotional reaction because people don't like being told what to do. Especially when they're younger, or newer.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 6, 2018)

TTOTM:  Sweetie, I love you and I think you've lost your mind.  You either need a long vacation or a new job, because the stress here is getting to you in a bad, bad way.

TTOpotentialTM:  God I hope they don't hire you.  I hope they don't interview you.  Do you really think a great first impression is made by getting nasty with me when I give the standard spiel for job applicants?  Do you really think that one week is enough time for your application to have been reviewed?  Do you really think that a particular ETL can just drop everything and come chat with you about your application?  From your voice you aren't a kid, you're probably around 30-35, so you should know a lot better than to be angry at the person answering the phone where you want to work when she says that no one is available to talk to you.

TTOTM:  Why did you tell someone who put in an application less than a week ago to call back and ask for a particular ETL to talk with about her application?  Yeah, I get that job applicants are always touching base and some can get downright pushy about talking to someone with hiring influence and it seems rude to pretty much say "don't call us, we'll call you".  But it's easier on everyone to deal with the job applicants right away rather than tell them to call back later.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 6, 2018)

NPC said:


> I'm hesitant to believe they're being disrespectful. Especially if their motives are to move up. This may not apply to you specifically, but usually these complaints are just based on some emotional reaction because people don't like being told what to do. Especially when they're younger, or newer.


Oh, I’m not so sure about that. I’ve seen plenty of younger kids like this who seem to think they have more power than they actually do and it goes to their heads. They have never been taught respect and tact.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jul 6, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Oh, I’m not so sure about that. I’ve seen plenty of younger kids like this who seem to think they have more power than they actually do and it goes to their heads. *They have never been taught respect and tact*.



*^^^^THIS*........ on _sooooo_ many levels.


----------



## NPC (Jul 6, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Oh, I’m not so sure about that. I’ve seen plenty of younger kids like this who seem to think they have more power than they actually do and it goes to their heads. They have never been taught respect and tact.



And I've seen the opposite.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 6, 2018)

NPC said:


> And I've seen the opposite.


Of course you have. Because we old farts are just jealous of you young whippersnappers, right?


----------



## NPC (Jul 7, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Of course you have. Because we old farts are just jealous of you young whippersnappers, right?



Do you see the paradox here? Inevitably, my viewpoint is biased as a young person, and your's is biased as an older person.

Fact of the matter is, when trying to become a TL, regardless of age, odds are you're going to try and act like a TL, and you're probably not going to be an asshole about it if you're looking for a promotion. Does that mean it doesn't happen? Of course not. But being in a position where older TMs didn't treat me nicely at first, I'm hesitant to believe older TM's are always welcoming new TL's with open arms. Especially if they're in the "I'm entitled to respect no matter how I act, just because I'm old" mindset.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Jul 7, 2018)

NPC said:


> Do you see the paradox here? Inevitably, my viewpoint is biased as a young person, and your's is biased as an older person.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, when trying to become a TL, regardless of age, odds are you're going to try and act like a TL, and you're probably not going to be an asshole about it if you're looking for a promotion. Does that mean it doesn't happen? Of course not. But being in a position where older TMs didn't treat me nicely at first, I'm hesitant to believe older TM's are always welcoming new TL's with open arms. Especially if they're in the "I'm entitled to respect no matter how I act, just because I'm old" mindset.



In my experience, it’s the older TMs who want their butt kissed. The ones that have been there for 10+ years specifically. 

With how toxic and poorly run my store is, the new people either leave or suffer. They are lost with out any proper direction and no training. A lot of them are even too afraid to ask for help.


----------



## NPC (Jul 7, 2018)

WalksforMiles said:


> In my experience, it’s the older TMs who want their butt kissed. The ones that have been there for 10+ years specifically.
> 
> With how toxic and poorly run my store is, the new people either leave or suffer. They are lost with out any proper direction and no training. A lot of them are even too afraid to ask for help.



that sums up my stores experience. Most of the old timers roll with it. But there's a handful of older women that just lose their shit over the 20 something year old Tls, especially if they're girls. They get so petty, and gossip terrible shit.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 7, 2018)

NPC said:


> Do you see the paradox here? Inevitably, my viewpoint is biased as a young person, and your's is biased as an older person.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, when trying to become a TL, regardless of age, odds are you're going to try and act like a TL, and you're probably not going to be an asshole about it if you're looking for a promotion. Does that mean it doesn't happen? Of course not. But being in a position where older TMs didn't treat me nicely at first, I'm hesitant to believe older TM's are always welcoming new TL's with open arms. Especially if they're in the "I'm entitled to respect no matter how I act, just because I'm old" mindset.


Of course I see the paradox. However, as someone who’s been “around the block” more than once, I’ve seen a change in the behavior and attitudes of the younger vs older workers. I’m not saying older workers are _always_ welcoming to younger “superiors,” but it goes both ways. When I got my promotion to lead, there were younger coworkers who said I only got it “because I’m older....” not that I work harder or am better at the job or am smarter or anything actually “job-related.” I’ve also witnessed people who were put into leadership positions who acted like Jekyl & Hyde.....they were nice as can be in FRONT of other management, but treated their team like total crap otherwise. Does it happen ALL the time? Of course not. Nobody said it did. But it sounds like this was the case in @LillyH’s situation. You’re hesitant to believe it because it wasn’t _your_ experience, but telling her it’s petty to complain about it because it was _hers_? Isn’t that partially why this site was created? To complain?

And maybe it’s just me or “my generation,” but I believe everyone is entitled to respect, and I’ll respect you until you give me a reason to NOT respect you. As a parent, I’ve seen wayyyyy too many kids (teens and twenty-somethings) who have ZERO respect for anyone. Why? Because they were never TAUGHT respect. Too many helicopter parents treating their kids like they can do no wrong.


----------



## NPC (Jul 7, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Of course I see the paradox. However, as someone who’s been “around the block” more than once, I’ve seen a change in the behavior and attitudes of the younger vs older workers. I’m not saying older workers are _always_ welcoming to younger “superiors,” but it goes both ways. When I got my promotion to lead, there were younger coworkers who said I only got it “because I’m older....” not that I work harder or am better at the job or am smarter or anything actually “job-related.” I’ve also witnessed people who were put into leadership positions who acted like Jekyl & Hyde.....they were nice as can be in FRONT of other management, but treated their team like total crap otherwise. Does it happen ALL the time? Of course not. Nobody said it did. But it sounds like this was the case in @LillyH’s situation. You’re hesitant to believe it because it wasn’t _your_ experience, but telling her it’s petty to complain about it because it was _hers_? Isn’t that partially why this site was created? To complain?
> 
> And maybe it’s just me or “my generation,” but I believe everyone is entitled to respect, and I’ll respect you until you give me a reason to NOT respect you. As a parent, I’ve seen wayyyyy too many kids (teens and twenty-somethings) who have ZERO respect for anyone. Why? Because they were never TAUGHT respect. Too many helicopter parents treating their kids like they can do no wrong.



I'd question that "change" you think you're seeing. I don't know how you can say that was the case in the OP's post, considering we had no details other than their own feelings. I think you just relate to it.

I agree with your views on respect. However I cringe when I hear older TMs say another TM needs to respect their elders, when literally all they talk about is how inept everyone is at their jobs.  

You may or may not find this interesting...


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 7, 2018)

New team member today called, he started last week and he was calling about his schedule.  Supposedly someone texted him about coming in extra tomorrow, he managed to delete the text on accident, and he wanted to talk to that person.  Can't release schedules over the phone.  I asked if he had an eHR password yet, he said he did, I told him where to go to see his schedule on his home computer.  He called around half an hour later, saying his password wasn't working, and to please help him.  I told him I can't release schedules and suggested he physically come in.  He said that he had to be at his other job at X time, I looked at my watch, that was two whole hours away.

He sounds young, but he really needs better organizational skills.  If this is legitimate.  Getting a text about a schedule change seemed off, he asked for someone whose name I'm not familiar with, and having everything go wrong in getting that altered schedule is either being very unlucky or is an attempt to get someone else's schedule.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 8, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> TTOHRTM: thanks for not ever getting around to approving my punch correction a couple pay periods ago so that my check had 10 hours of OT on it. Feel free to forget about it next time too, hashtag free money



Welp it's been a couple months and they haven't asked for it back yet. On that free money status s0n ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Jul 9, 2018)

TTOShiptShopper: two types of people. Those that listen to understand... and those that listen to respond.
I get you're in a hurry. I get your time is MONEY.
But if you would have shut your mouth for two minutes I would have been able to communicate what you needed to know, and what I needed to know, and we would have been done a lot sooner.

Shut up, please.


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Jul 9, 2018)

I hate when the GSTL start to walkie for backup with so much urgency and rapidity sending several broadcasts in a row while barely pausing and as a result walkie over and cancel out all of the people who try to respond. Then they take two seconds of silence and start the spiel over with increasing consternation "team WHO is coming up?!"


----------



## Selfish (Jul 9, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TTOShiptShopper: two types of people. Those that listen to understand... and those that listen to respond.
> I get you're in a hurry. I get your time is MONEY.
> But if you would have shut your mouth for two minutes I would have been able to communicate what you needed to know, and what I needed to know, and we would have been done a lot sooner.
> 
> Shut up, please.


God, that "No" button would be amazing if we could use it during guest encounters. Or even that one fart audiobook.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 9, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TTOShiptShopper: two types of people. Those that listen to understand... and those that listen to respond.
> I get you're in a hurry. I get your time is MONEY.
> But if you would have shut your mouth for two minutes I would have been able to communicate what you needed to know, and what I needed to know, and we would have been done a lot sooner.
> 
> Shut up, please.


We have a Shipt shopper who keeps trying to get the TM discount on her own purchases because she "works for Spot now".  No, you don't, hon.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 9, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> We have a Shipt shopper who keeps trying to get the TM discount on her own purchases because she "works for Spot now".  No, you don't, hon.


I would say contact shipt to provide you with a discount number as we cannot provide a ™ discount without a number. 

Obviously shipt won’t but that’s not my problem


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 9, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> We have a Shipt shopper who keeps trying to get the TM discount on her own purchases because she "works for Spot now". No, you don't, hon.



i'd break out the flowchart and show her that SHIPT is a completely different department from STORE OPERATIONS. It's not like Target India TMs get a 10% discount lol...


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 9, 2018)

Or in all seriousness say “it is not up to us whether or not you get a ™ discount. Please contact shipt or Target corporate. I am unable to honor any ™ discount without a discount number issued by Target. Thank you”


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 9, 2018)

We finally complained to Shipt about her since she was making a scene every time, even after being told that we didn't have control over it and that it's being operated completely separately from the stores numerous times.  Haven't seen her since, not sure what happened.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jul 9, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> TTOShiptShopper: two types of people. Those that listen to understand... and those that listen to respond.
> I get you're in a hurry. I get your time is MONEY.
> But if you would have shut your mouth for two minutes I would have been able to communicate what you needed to know, and what I needed to know, and we would have been done a lot sooner.
> 
> Shut up, please.




This is_ absolutely_ one of my *favorite* posts.   Top 10, for sure !   If you had thrown in an *F-bomb*,  it could easily have climbed to my Top 3 !!


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jul 9, 2018)

To my entire store. Can you all just shut up on the walkie for 2 seconds so I can call out a code yellow. Thank God the kid was just over in toys and not kidnapped.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jul 10, 2018)

To corporate.  Why are you so stupid. Y'all are taking 40 sections of bulk steel away for pack and ship space. We already don't have enough space in the steel already. There are literally pallets of transition freigt sitting on the backroom floor because of no space. Where the hell is that shit going to go? On the roof maybe. Or better yet we could ship it off to bryan's mansion.


----------



## BackroomBear (Jul 11, 2018)

masterofalltrades said:


> To corporate.  Why are you so stupid. Y'all are taking 40 sections of bulk steel away for pack and ship space. We already don't have enough space in the steel already. There are literally pallets of transition freigt sitting on the backroom floor because of no space. Where the hell is that shit going to go? On the roof maybe. Or better yet we could ship it off to bryan's mansion.


40 pallet spaces or 40 8-ft sections? Either way, that's overkill unless you're at an ESFS store (1500+ orders a day year-round). My new space I created is 6, 8-ft sections (about 36 pallet spaces on one side and 3 pack stations with 6 pallet spaces overhead on the other side.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 11, 2018)

I believe they said we will need to clear 80 pallet spaces for the new expanded SFS, which is pretty damn ridiculous.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jul 12, 2018)

BackroomBear said:


> 40 pallet spaces or 40 8-ft sections? Either way, that's overkill unless you're at an ESFS store (1500+ orders a day year-round). My new space I created is 6, 8-ft sections (about 36 pallet spaces on one side and 3 pack stations with 6 pallet spaces overhead on the other side.


80 pallet spacesm the thing is my store is super bulk heavy. Especially right now because of btc.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jul 15, 2018)

TTOSTL: Thanks a ton for the backhanded compliment about how my zone "looks better than usual today" (which you shouted from 10 ft away while guests turned around in confusion). Maybe one of these days we'll have a face to face conversation and you could give me some pointers. Or...just keep walking around the store with your ETL buddies, pointing out all of the things team members need to fix and then going back to clerical to hide for the majority of your shift.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Jul 15, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> TTOSTL: Thanks a ton for the backhanded compliment about how my zone "looks better than usual today" (which you shouted from 10 ft away while guests turned around in confusion). Maybe one of these days we'll have a face to face conversation and you could give me some pointers. Or...just keep walking around the store with your ETL buddies, pointing out all of the things team members need to fix and then going back to clerical to hide for the majority of your shift.



Sounds like they’re all total POS leaders.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Jul 15, 2018)

WalksforMiles said:


> Sounds like they’re all total POS leaders.



Actually only the STL does this. She acts like she's too important to have conversations with TMs. When she's on the floor, the other leaders follow her around like they're minions in her little clique. But when she's not around, the ETLs actually communicate with other team members and get work done.


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 17, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> Actually only the STL does this. She acts like she's too important to have conversations with TMs. When she's on the floor, the other leaders follow her around like they're minions in her little clique. But when she's not around, the ETLs actually communicate with other team members and get work done.


Dang. I hate management like that. My STL was stocking bullseye’s playground one day while I just stood around watching SCO. Made me nuts because I know I could have done it faster since I know where everything is in that area. But I totally appreciated her helping to get stuff out. Those school supplies are flying off the shelves in that area.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jul 17, 2018)

TTOETL: Of course I was going to have trouble finishing my zone and struggle to finish reshop when the zone was being used as a dumping ground for tons of random crap and included triple located school supplies.  Who answered backup when nobody else would?  Who did you send to hunt down TMs that purposefully didn’t grab walkies?  Who did you screech at over the walkie to get a call while working pulls because the person in that area wouldn’t pick up their own damn calls?  Who did you ask to do all the RTS from cancelled glitch coupon SFS and OPU orders?  Who cleaned up the chemical spills?  Who figured out the workaround for the zebras crashing to avoid guests being angry that we couldn’t check if other locations had what they wanted, because you didn’t want to call CSC?  Oh, yeah, that was me.  Maybe if you didn’t shop the entire time you were on the floor and came out of clerical every once and a while you’d see how I got set up for mission impossible today.  Oh, by the way, reshop doesn’t magically stop appearing at 9 pm so get off my ass about more appearing after I tried to resume zoning like you asked me to.


----------



## Marcellow (Jul 20, 2018)

TTOTM: I know you're the one whose been making false claims about me apparently not wanting to do one aspect of my job when it's really you whose been complaining about doing yet volunteering to do it all the time and leaving the rest of us to do other tasks because they need attention as well. They can deny it and say it was more than one person who brought this up but I know it was you. I managed to get out of this unscathed because they brought it up to my attention (I had the receipts to back it up) but believe me when I say that I'm onto you and that I will not be in this workcenter much longer. Keep this up and you'll know exactly what kind of person I can be when pushed too far.


----------



## MoreForLess (Jul 22, 2018)

TTOTM: For the love of Spot, quit using your phone to scan Cartwheel for guests. I don’t mean when you only have one guest in line. I mean when it’s Saturday afternoon and there is a line of guests at every register. The line would clear up a whole lot faster if you would stop.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 22, 2018)

TTOflowTM who pushed Bullseye.... Fuck you. Fuck you and the horse you rode in on. Why the fuck did you dump so much shit into the wrong places? Do you not know the aisle numbers or are you just a lazy shit?

TTOETL. Fuck you for making me clean up after that asshole. All fucking Saturday. Although it did mostly keep me off a lane during the Harry Potter fuckarow.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 22, 2018)

MoreForLess said:


> TTOTM: For the love of Spot, quit using your phone to scan Cartwheel for guests. I don’t mean when you only have one guest in line. I mean when it’s Saturday afternoon and there is a line of guests at every register. The line would clear up a whole lot faster if you would stop.


Think of the plus side.  He or she is just fucking themselves if they want to go shopping after work.  Limit of 6 uses per day.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Jul 22, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> Actually only the STL does this. She acts like she's too important to have conversations with TMs. When she's on the floor, the other leaders follow her around like they're minions in her little clique. But when she's not around, the ETLs actually communicate with other team members and get work done.



I avoid my STL... 
I don’t really have any reason to talk to her unless it was something major. 

I just think it’s counter productive to my day to day work. 

But I don’t understand why my STL needs to talk to the ETLs all day...I mean, don’t they have work to do?


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 24, 2018)

TTOETL - the guest mentioned you by name saying you told them they could find “primary notebooks” in Bullseyes Playground. WTF are you smoking? Do you not know what the guest was looking for? If we don’t have those in bts then we don’t have them. You obviously do not have small school aged children. 

For those without small children these are the notebooks with pages that have the two solid lines above and below a dashed line so a child can learn to write their letters. We did have a dry erase board like this that the guest decided to buy before heading to WallyWorld. (Which was what was written by this item on the supply list.)


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 24, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> TTOETL - the guest mentioned you by name saying you told them they could find “primary notebooks” in Bullseyes Playground. WTF are you smoking? Do you not know what the guest was looking for? If we don’t have those in bts then we don’t have them. You obviously do not have small school aged children.
> 
> For those without small children these are the notebooks with pages that have the two solid lines above and below a dashed line so a child can learn to write their letters. We did have a dry erase board like this that the guest decided to buy before heading to WallyWorld. (Which was what was written by this item on the supply list.)



If someone asked me for a "primary notebook", unless I was handed the school list I'd assume it was a notebook whose cover is one or more of the three primary colors.  Not everyone worships at the alter of the Cult of the Child, where everything a child does is of the absolute mostest importance, elevated above the fate of nations, so not everyone knows every single little detail of what is relevant in a young child's life.  Chances are the parent is a cult worshipper and never bothered to explain what he or she was looking for and assumed that everyone knows things that kids use.


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 24, 2018)

Either way - bullseye’s playground doesn’t have notebooks.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 25, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> If someone asked me for a "primary notebook", unless I was handed the school list I'd assume it was a notebook whose cover is one or more of the three primary colors.  Not everyone worships at the alter of the Cult of the Child, where everything a child does is of the absolute mostest importance, elevated above the fate of nations, so not everyone knows every single little detail of what is relevant in a young child's life.  Chances are the parent is a cult worshipper and never bothered to explain what he or she was looking for and assumed that everyone knows things that kids use.


It's kinda our job to ask what it is if we don't know.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 25, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Either way - bullseye’s playground doesn’t have notebooks.


There's no notebooks with this type of lines, correct. But there IS a pack of blank-paper notebooks that look sort of like composition books, I believe 10 books in a package, about 8" x 8" with maybe 20 pages or so in each. And that might be what the ETL was thinking of.  In my store they're in X2 2-3-2. I may have spent way too much time in the Playground on my last shift.....


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 25, 2018)

Yetive said:


> It's kinda our job to ask what it is if we don't know.


And when we are confident that we know due to the information given to us?  "Primary notebook", one of two things.  It's meant to be the primary notebook to be used, or it's in the primary colors.  I would never in a million years think "primary" refers to pre-writing.  One word does not equate to the other in any way.  If someone said "hey, where are the bras?" would you think to ask if they wanted the kind of bra that goes over a car hood?  How would you feel then if you were told that you should have asked the questions to determine that it was a car bra that was needed?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 25, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> And when we are confident that we know due to the information given to us?  "Primary notebook", one of two things.  It's meant to be the primary notebook to be used, or it's in the primary colors.  I would never in a million years think "primary" refers to pre-writing.  One word does not equate to the other in any way.  If someone said "hey, where are the bras?" would you think to ask if they wanted the kind of bra that goes over a car hood?  How would you feel then if you were told that you should have asked the questions to determine that it was a car bra that was needed?


See I would think of either primary as in main or primary as in primary school or lower school aka wide ruled. Colors wouldn’t have even occurred to me. 

The point is people understand things in different ways.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 25, 2018)

And when we are confident that we know when we are asked?  At what point do we lose confidence in our confidence?  As far as school, I've only heard of "primary" while reading literature or watching media that takes place in England.  Without a British accent coming from the guest, I'd never ever in a million years think of that connotation.  We don't have primary school, we have elementary school.

Sorry, if someone asked where the bras are without any extra information, I'm pointing them in the direction of Intimates, not the teeny automotive section.  Same thing with primary notebooks, unless I'm handed a school list, I won't think of pre-writing.  The guest could just ask for the pre-writing notebooks.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 25, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Either way - bullseye’s playground doesn’t have notebooks.


It has the little reading/writing/math ones.


----------



## LearningTree (Jul 25, 2018)

TTOTM: Don't encourage bad behavior from guests. We are not interrupting every TMs work flow to look for missing car keys. Don't bother asking over the walkie. No one cares and no one gets paid enough to care, yes even your ETLs. Direct them to lost and found at the service desk. It's not there? Oh, well. The guest will either have to find them on their own or wait for someone to turn them in. No, we're not reviewing security footage to figure out where they are. That's no where in the realm of AP responsibilities.


----------



## unknown (Jul 25, 2018)

TTOTM - Don't lean against the meat bunker and tell me I'm breaking some steritech rule while I am finding outdated product. We, the pog team, found over 400 outdated products this week. Some from back to 2017. So if you have time to lean there, you aren't doing your job.


----------



## taytay (Jul 25, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> TTOTM: Don't encourage bad behavior from guests. We are not interrupting every TMs work flow to look for missing car keys. Don't bother asking over the walkie. No one cares and no one gets paid enough to care, yes even your ETLs. Direct them to lost and found at the service desk. It's not there? Oh, well. The guest will either have to find them on their own or wait for someone to turn them in. No, we're not reviewing security footage to figure out where they are. That's no where in the realm of AP responsibilities.


Are you at my store? That was this afternoon for me too.


----------



## LearningTree (Jul 25, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Are you at my store? That was this afternoon for me too.


 I'm off today so I don't think so. This happened most recently a few days ago but it happens pretty frequently.


----------



## tholmes (Jul 26, 2018)

TtoETL: Please don't start telling me what tasks I need to start with tomorrow when I come in. I'm off the clock, and it's kind of assumed that I'll work the full cart of abandon that I simply didn't have time for tonight.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 26, 2018)

TTOTM: you don't know how to do your job and if Steritech catches you, we're gonna be red.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 26, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> TTOTM: you don't know how to do your job and if Steritech catches you, we're gonna be red.



As proven by the fail on our last Steritech visit.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 31, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> TTOETL - the guest mentioned you by name saying you told them they could find “primary notebooks” in Bullseyes Playground. WTF are you smoking? Do you not know what the guest was looking for? If we don’t have those in bts then we don’t have them. You obviously do not have small school aged children.
> 
> For those without small children these are the notebooks with pages that have the two solid lines above and below a dashed line so a child can learn to write their letters. We did have a dry erase board like this that the guest decided to buy before heading to WallyWorld. (Which was what was written by this item on the supply list.)


I believe we do have those in the Bullseye Playground. They are located where all the licensed kids' stuff is.


----------



## DavidorJared (Jul 31, 2018)

TTOTL - You're one of the hardest working guys i've ever met, but for fucks sake man stop saying yes to every task handed to you. Theres almost no coordination because you're in 800 places at once. Slow down and focus for a second.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 3, 2018)

Softlines won't fucking throw away their extra vehicles we do not NEED and market won't stop ordering green racks on SAP

For fuck's sake


----------



## SNS12345 (Aug 5, 2018)

TTOTM I understand you not wanting to look at the time while you're working to make it go faster, but for the love of god please set a timer to alert you to lunch / scheduled out time. You've been a nice addition to the team, and you're a really great worker, I don't want you to lose your job over too many compliance violations or get yelled at for staying late too often. 

Also ffs start taking your breaks you gave spot 2 hours of free labor this week.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Aug 5, 2018)

To the Mobile TL, I saw you as a friend but you've gone too far. I can't believe you would go far as to harass your own tm to punch you out even though you've been gone for hours. This is fucking time fraud, not to mention this poor girl was borderline in tears bc you wouldn't stop calling, you even called me and her other friends to get in contact with you. All this so you could go out to get high. Your DM wont be too happy


----------



## Llamanatee (Aug 5, 2018)

Ttotm,

Stop asking if someone is working in electronics when you’ve talked to me like 5 times in the last hour on the walkie.  You know someone is, just tell me what you want!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 5, 2018)

nooooo said:


> Ttotm,
> 
> Stop asking if someone is working in electronics when you’ve talked to me like 5 times in the last hour on the walkie.  You know someone is, just tell me what you want!


I mean to be fair you could’ve gone on break or started on something else


----------



## Llamanatee (Aug 5, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I mean to be fair you could’ve gone on break or started on something else


I would still respond if I started on something else and I announce all breaks and who is covering me.  Just call electronics, there is always someone that is going to respond for guest phone calls even if it’s someone in hardlines.  🤷🏽‍♀️


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 5, 2018)

when a TM says he wants one of your shifts so you put it up on Kronos and he says "huh weird I tried accepting it but it didn't go through" so I kept asking throughout the week to make sure he has it covered and that he's gonna work it.. he says yes every time.

Now, we get to the night before, and he says he wants the shift but he hasn't made his final decision yet. This is why I hate people. All I've ever wanted when I ask someone to take my shift was to be straight up with me, yes or no, don't need to be told why you say no or yes... just yes or no. Every. Single. Person. At. Work. Leads. Me. On.


I've told so many people when asking to just tell me yes or no so I know and I come off as rude lol.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 5, 2018)

TTO(or many)FlowTMs,

Note: Wide ruled != College ruled != graph ruled paper.

jfc


----------



## GoodyNN (Aug 6, 2018)

TTOTM:  STFU. None of us want to be in the store at 7 am on a Monday morning. Some of us have other places we need to be today. Most of your questions are more appropriate for the huddles that GSTL is promising will start happening, or in a private conversation. We would really like to GTFO of the store and on with our lives before guests start showing up, okay???

TTOTL:  7 bloody AM??? I hate you.


----------



## BaristaGotGame (Aug 7, 2018)

TTO Tech TM: Stop complaining about your hours changing to where you have to be in at 10 a.m. now when I start at 6 a.m. every 4 out of 5 shifts.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 7, 2018)

RIP... anything before 4pm is too early to me


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Aug 7, 2018)

BaristaGotGame said:


> TTO Tech TM: Stop complaining about your hours changing to where you have to be in at 10 a.m. now when I start at 6 a.m. every 4 out of 5 shifts.


Lol this sounds like my tech guy


----------



## BaristaGotGame (Aug 7, 2018)

Does yours also disappear for 30 minutes plus to "use the restroom"? His TL is a friend of mine and is great (been at our store for 4 years now and helps electronics when they are busy and he isn't), but any day the TL isn't there,  a good 3+ hours is spent on long breaks, bathroom trips, and Starbucks visits (until I straight up told him he's banned from coming up here unless he is off the clock or on break because I don't need him answering my guests' questions and giving them wrong information).


----------



## oath2order (Aug 7, 2018)

My VM is incapable of doing anything herself. She is fully capable of getting on the wave herself yet refuses to


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 7, 2018)

Wide ruled filler paper (0 on floor, 950 in back, 1500 on hand)

Someone *literally *spent a few hours backstocking it when the floor location is *literally *20 steps from the backroom aisle it’s stowed in. STAWP IT


----------



## Llamanatee (Aug 7, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Wide ruled filler paper (0 on floor, 950 in back, 1500 on hand)
> 
> Someone *literally *spent a few hours backstocking it when the floor location is *literally *20 steps from the backroom aisle it’s stowed in. STAWP IT


Would've been less work to stock it....


----------



## sprinklesontop (Aug 7, 2018)

oath2order said:


> My VM is incapable of doing anything herself. She is fully capable of getting on the wave herself yet refuses to



Your VM bothers me to no end !!!!!!   I don't know her; but I want to hate her.  She gives VMs a bad reputation.  "Someone" in Leadership must _like_ her; because her work and her work-ethic are not impressive enough to keep her on the payroll.   Next, please.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Aug 7, 2018)

BaristaGotGame said:


> Does yours also disappear for 30 minutes plus to "use the restroom"? His TL is a friend of mine and is great (been at our store for 4 years now and helps electronics when they are busy and he isn't), but any day the TL isn't there,  a good 3+ hours is spent on long breaks, bathroom trips, and Starbucks visits (until I straight up told him he's banned from coming up here unless he is off the clock or on break because I don't need him answering my guests' questions and giving them wrong information).


It's funny our tech guy is the TL and he pulls this shit


----------



## Amity (Aug 7, 2018)

BaristaGotGame said:


> TTO Tech TM: Stop complaining about your hours changing to where you have to be in at 10 a.m. now when I start at 6 a.m. every 4 out of 5 shifts.



I wish we could trade schedules lol. I work to close 4/5 shifts and hate it. I’m a morning person so 6am to mid afternoon sounds great to me.


----------



## BaristaGotGame (Aug 7, 2018)

Amity said:


> I wish we could trade schedules lol. I work to close 4/5 shifts and hate it. I’m a morning person so 6am to mid afternoon sounds great to me.


See I'm a total night owl so I wouldn't mind that! But I hate closing our Starbucks because the ETLs harass you to clock out on time even if things aren't done. It's a pain when you get those four people that walk up a minute before close.


----------



## BaristaGotGame (Aug 8, 2018)

Got a new one!

TTO Starbucks TM: Why do you only set your availability for 6 to 1 when all you do is show up half an hour late or just call in. Then at some point you tell me that those early shifts are "too much of a hassle to wake up for". I can't wait for your transfer to another store at the end of the month because then you aren't going to be my problem! I mean, if I could have it my way you would have been fired nine months ago!


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 8, 2018)

To that one cashier:

I think I’m on to your little scam. A couple days ago, my parents bought some stuff at target and got $15 worth of gift card offers. However, when trying to add the gift card to their target account, it wouldn’t accept it.

However, when looking at the receipt, it says “promo gift card: $15. New Balance: $20”. Also, the gift card my parents got has a different number than the one that’s on the receipt. What this tells me is that you scanned an active gift card with $5 already on it, and it combined with the $15 one, and gave my dad a fake inactive card.

Unless it was an honest mistake, but I can’t think of any circumstances that would lead to this.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Aug 8, 2018)

TTO self checkout TM: Engaging with guests is a good idea. Telling guests you'd "feel like you had to pee all afternoon if you drank all that soda" is a bad idea. Not everything is appropriate for work


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 8, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> To that one cashier:
> 
> I think I’m on to your little scam. A couple days ago, my parents bought some stuff at target and got $15 worth of gift card offers. However, when trying to add the gift card to their target account, it wouldn’t accept it.
> 
> ...


Report to AP ASAP.


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 8, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Report to AP ASAP.


Yeah I should do that. My dad brought the gift card in and got the issue resolved, so it wouldn’t surprise me if they’re on the case already.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 8, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> Yeah I should do that. My dad brought the gift card in and got the issue resolved, so it wouldn’t surprise me if they’re on the case already.


Yup. And once that ™ uses the gift card it’ll get flagged again since they rang it up at POS. but seriously, tell AP, so they can look into it. They’ll be glad you did.


----------



## GoodyNN (Aug 8, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> To that one cashier:
> 
> I think I’m on to your little scam. A couple days ago, my parents bought some stuff at target and got $15 worth of gift card offers. However, when trying to add the gift card to their target account, it wouldn’t accept it.
> 
> ...


Oooh. Glad to see your dad has already brought it in. Now time to pop some popcorn and watch for the Walk of Shame.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 8, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> To that one cashier:
> 
> I think I’m on to your little scam. A couple days ago, my parents bought some stuff at target and got $15 worth of gift card offers. However, when trying to add the gift card to their target account, it wouldn’t accept it.
> 
> ...


Report that shit to AP ASAP.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh boy I dont know who gets my wrath, flow TL or some one on the Flow team 

Last week the Pikachus went 'missing'

This week the ad icons went 'missing'

I'm sick and fucking of this shit. 

I know you're the one hiding them, and so does everyone else. You're literally causing shit for us in Electronics. Go fuck yourself. 

We found the Pikachus thrown on the Funko wall after you were done with them. and we found the ad icons on the bottom of a pallet on the line. 

Then you sent your wife to get them from us. and had the FUCKING audacity to yell at me bc I wasnt going to look for them. Fuck that cunt. To be continued in to that one guest.

Then you asked someone to ask Electronics to hold you 4, fuck off and fuck yourself 

I hope you enjoy putting your job the line. Ass twat


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 8, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> Oh boy I dont know who gets my wrath, flow TL or some one on the Flow team
> 
> Last week the Pikachus went 'missing'
> 
> ...


Tell ap. They’ll check the cameras and he’ll be gone


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Aug 8, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Tell ap. They’ll check the cameras and he’ll be gone


Ap is on the case already. He was the one who found it. The thing is..
We don't have ap etl or ap tl, theres so much our APS can do


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 8, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> Ap is on the case already. He was the one who found it. The thing is..
> We don't have ap etl or ap tl, theres so much our APS can do


*cough*hotline*cough*


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Aug 8, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> *cough*hotline*cough*



I'm going to the Stl next actually. I haven't seen him for a while, so next when I see him I'll bring it up. But if nothing happens then it's the hotline


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Aug 8, 2018)

TTO rash of dim-witted sounding new hires: please, please, please stop referring to Market as "marketing" literally every time you need to call them on the walkie.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 8, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> Unless it was an honest mistake, but I can’t think of any circumstances that would lead to this.



There's no way that was an honest mistake.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 8, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> There's no way that was an honest mistake.


Have cashiered, can also 100% confirm it was not an honest mistake.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 8, 2018)

If it were just $15, I could see mixing up cards.  But for $5 to already be on it, that would have to be a mix up of cards twice.  No, I don't see how that was a mistake.


----------



## PackAndCry (Aug 8, 2018)

Serah said:


> TTO rash of dim-witted sounding new hires: please, please, please stop referring to Market as "marketing" literally every time you need to call them on the walkie.


Our GSTL always calls it "Market Pantry" or "Food Pantry" and it drives me up the wall.


----------

